# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Other Language Movies >  Vikram - Shankar's ◆ I ◆ Hunting BO records_200 cr WW _  BLOCKBUSTER 100 DAYS ♥♥♥

## GangsteR

VIKRAM

*SHANKAR*

*A.R RAHMAN*

*P.C SREERAM*



I



*Cast : Suresh Gopi, Amy Jackson, Santhanam
Production : Aascar Ravichandran,D. Ramesh Babu
Screenplay : Shankar, Subha
Editing:Antony
Production & Distribution :Aascar Films Pvt. Ltd*

----------


## GangsteR

*TRAILER*




*I TEASER*




* ‘I’ – Motion Poster | Vikram, Shankar|A.R Rahman*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

*FIRST LOOK*

----------


## GangsteR

booked...............

----------


## baazigar89

All the best...

----------


## GangsteR

*Pawan Kalyan in Shankar's film* 
APR 12 2012


Sources say that Pawan Kalyan may find a berth in Shankar%u2019s next. The director is planning his next as a bilingual and already has Suriya onboard. The buzz now is that Pawan Kalyan may do a cameo in  the Tamil version whereas Suriya will do the same role in the Telugu version. 


Shankar has this plan for his next and both Suriya and Pawan Kalyan are the hot favorites to bag the roles in both Tamil and Telugu versions as well.

----------


## GangsteR

*Surya and Shankar to pair up next*
April 12 2012



 Director Shankar's most films have been a success at the box office starting from his directorial debut movie Gentleman, which starred Arjun to the latest movie Nanban. The director is much sought after and to act in a Shankar film is a dream for many artists.

 On the other hand, Surya the top ranking actor of Kollywood has quite a number of hit films to his credit. Though each of them have worked with a number of other actors and directors respectively, they have never worked together for a movie yet. Looks like all of that is going to change soon. Shankar who writes the story for most of his films, is busy with the story for his next venture. The rumor is that SuBa, the writer duo, Suresh and Bala are working on the dialogues and screenplay for the project. 

*And the biggest buzz is that, Surya is the pick for the movie and is involved in discussions .* Surya also seems to like the script and is ready to work with Shankar. Surya might even give his dates reserved for Singam 2 to Shankar for this upcoming venture.

----------


## DrRoy

Surya-Rajni-jacky chan-shankar-ascar films / Sun Pictures padam undennu kettirunnu,athano ithu????

----------


## GangsteR

> Surya-Rajni-jacky chan-shankar-ascar films / Sun Pictures padam undennu kettirunnu,athano ithu????


no macha...athu medias talliyathanu thonunnu...ithu ascar films tanneya produce cheyunathennu kelkunnu..

----------


## shahin369

all the best

----------


## mahroof

> Surya-Rajni-jacky chan-shankar-ascar films / Sun Pictures padam undennu kettirunnu,athano ithu????



ith poley pala combination kalum kelkkunnund 

with salaman ....................... :Gun Bandana: 
with ravitheja ................... :Gun Bandana: 
with mohanlal .....................\ :Gun Bandana: 


pala combinationakalum mari mari kelkkunnund ellam rumer anenna enn thonnunnad.. :Gun Bandana:  :Gun Bandana:  :Blink:  :Blink:

----------


## shahin369

ithu kidukum..surya ithodukoodi main streamil ethum

----------


## GangsteR

> ith poley pala combination kalum kelkkunnund 
> 
> with salaman .......................
> with ravitheja ...................
> with mohanlal .....................\
> 
> 
> pala combinationakalum mari mari kelkkunnund ellam rumer anenna enn thonnunnad..


ithokae mediasintae thallal alae..shankar polum arinju kanilla

----------


## GangsteR

*Surya joins hands with director Shankar. The film produced by ‘Askar Fiims’. Surya is now working with K.V. Anand’s film ‘ Maatraan'. After that Surya will be in the set of of VP film or ‘Singam2’. If any delay happen in this project, then Shanakar’s film will be Surya’s next film.*

----------


## GangsteR

*Shankar and Surya team up* 
11 Apr 2012 


Now the star Surya is busy with KV Anand’s Maatraan along with Kajal Agarwal. The next project for Surya is said to be with Hari – for Singham 2. Though Nanban, a remake of the Bollywood blockbuster 3 Idiots, which featured Vijay, Jeeva and Srikanthwas a hit, Shankar had resolved not to indulge in remakes anymore. The director had announced sometime ago that he is penning the story. The buzz now is that writer duo Suresh and Bala, known as SuBa, areworking on the screenplay and dialogues for this project. 

Though Shankar’s first choice was Vikram after a deep contemplation, he decided on Suriya considering his popularity in Tamil and Telugu film industries. It is said that Shankar is eying Suriya for this film and had called him for a discussion. 

We are also told that the star is impressed with the script and wanting to work with the ace director has decided to give him the dates that were saved for Hari’s Singam 2. It is now said that Singam 2 will commence only after Shankar completes this film.

----------


## SadumoN

sathyamaanenkil.... :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahbuhuha:   :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## muthalakunju

ithu confirmed aano????? nadannal nallath.........

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu confirmed aano????? nadannal nallath.........


almost confirmed...

----------


## GangsteR

> sathyamaanenkil....


 :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:

----------


## shahin369

> ithu confirmed aano????? nadannal nallath.........


two days munpu shankar surya projectinae patti sun tvyil parayunnathu kettu..nadannal suryas career mattoru levelil ethum :Beach1:

----------


## Frankenstein

Appo Venkat prabhu, Hari movie.... :Eek: 

Ee project confirmed aayo ?

----------


## Frankenstein

Avasanam Kettathu...peru Shankar- Ajith combo aanu...athu maariyo ?

----------


## GangsteR

> Appo Venkat prabhu, Hari movie....
> 
> Ee project confirmed aayo ?


mostly confirmed..hari movie delay aakum..most probably next VB project aakum..athu kazinjae ithundaku

----------


## GangsteR

> Avasanam Kettathu...peru Shankar- Ajith combo aanu...athu maariyo ?


Ajith-Shankar-Mohanlal
Surya-Shankar-Jackie chan
Vikram-Shankar...
ithokae ithinidayku vanna sambhavangala..

----------


## Frankenstein

> mostly confirmed..hari movie delay aakum..most probably next VB project aakum..athu kazinjae ithundaku


okie...........

----------


## ClubAns

*Ethenkilum website-il remours vannal udane chaadikkeri thread thudangikkolum.....

*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Ethenkilum website-il remours vannal udane chaadikkeri thread thudangikkolum.....
> 
> *


bhai,itz not rumour.,.urapayathukönda tudangiyathu..viswasamilenkil lock cheytholu,urapayanu bodhyam vanna sesham open ayal mathi..but not delete plz

----------


## sarath k

all the best

----------


## michael

ithu confirmed aano....

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu confirmed aano....


athokae aayikollum :Essen:

----------


## GangsteR

*SHANKAR OPTS FOR SURIYA OVER VIKRAM*
 Apr 17, 2012 

Shankar opted for Suriya over Vikram because the former is more popular in Tollywood than the latter, say sources. There were initial round of rumors that Shankar would sign up Vikram for his next. But the buzz now is that Suriya is the hot favorite. 

Since the director intends to release this film in Telugu also, he wants a popular star in that region too. It is said that Suriya is immensely popular in Tollywood as well and this has prompted Shankar to consider Suriya.

----------


## GangsteR

*Rahman: I am back* IndiaGlitz [Saturday, April 21, 2012] 1 Comment 



Though he was constantly in the news for all good reasons, there was not a single Tamil film from AR Rahman last year. But things are no more the same, as the Oscar-Grammy winner is currently working on a slew of films in Kollywood. "It's a kind of comeback for me. I am compensating my absence," said the music maestro, adding that he is busy with some interesting projects (Superstar Rajinikanth's 'Kochadaiyaan' and Mani Ratnam's 'Kadal'). Also in the pipeline for Rahman are Bharat Bala's 'Mariyaan' with Dhanush, Gautham Vasudev Menon's 'Yohan Adhyayam Ondru' with Vijay and Shankar's forthcoming film which is expected to kick start soon. Meanwhile, the big buzz is that Rahman would foray into television, in association with Gautham Vasudev Menon. It is said that he would compose music for a TV serial, which is to be directed by Gautham.

----------


## GangsteR

*surya singam 2 cheyumennu urapaya stitikku ithu vikraminu ethaandu urappayittunduu...*

----------


## GangsteR

*all sites gives prominence to vikram*

----------


## GangsteR

You are here: Home / Actor  / Vikram & Shankar coming together again!
*Vikram & Shankar coming together again!*

 April 26, 2012 By The Editor Leave  a Comment 
  Sources of reports have been flashed about *Shankar*‘s  next film, particularly actor playing the protagonist in the film.
 Reports were taking the names of *Vikram* and *Surya*  for the lead role. But, *Shankar* kept his mouth shut  keeping the media guess work alive. Now it is confirmed that *Vikram*  is all set to don the protagonist role in the mega project that is  being made in line with ‘_Mudhalvan_‘ and ‘_Anniyan_‘, the  director’s  earlier films.

 Writers *Suba* – *Suresh* and *Bala*  – are writing the story and dialogues for the film along with *Shankar*.  The story is said to be another big action-thriller drama and *Vikram*  would again play the larger than life role in this big budget production.
*A.R Rahman*  is scoring the music and *Kabilan* has already written  two songs for the film. The film will be dubbed and released in Telugu  also as *Vikram* has a good fan following in Andhra also,  sources say.
*Vikram* is currently working in director *A.L  Vijay*‘s ‘_Thaandavam_‘,  with *Anushka* and *Amy Jackson*  playing the female lead. The *Shankar* – *Vikram*  film will go on floors once ‘_Thaandavam_‘  is completed.

----------


## GangsteR

*Shankar’s next movie with Vikram*



  It’s gonna be bigger now. While _Endhiran: The Robot_  was over the top in technical extravaganzas, *Shankar*  went through a deep meditation in _Nanban_ giving a relaxation  mood for everyone. Now, it’s time to strike back with yet another action  thriller. It’s too early to let any details on this projects, but it’s  official.

*Shankar* and *Vikram*  will now come together following the huge success of _Anniyan_  in a film to produced by *Kalpathy S Agoram* of *AGS  Entertainments*.

----------


## Dylan

shankar's next could be with aamir or salman ennu reports varunnallo... to be shot in China...

----------


## GangsteR

> shankar's next could be with aamir or salman ennu reports varunnallo... to be shot in China...



hey athonnum nadakkan chance illa macha.....entayalum ipol oru karyam urapikkam,next filmil surya or vikram aayirikkum...

----------


## GangsteR

*Vikram* has singed the dotted lines for director  Shankar's mega venture that will launch soon.

----------


## GangsteR

Director Shankar, officially confirmed that  Vikram will do the lead  in his next untitled project. Writers Suba  (Suresh and Bala) are working on the dialogues. AR Rahman will compose  the music for this film. Lyricist Kabilan has already penned two songs  for the film.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's choice is Vikram                                                                                                                                                                                                


                                                                                                                                                                       Apr 26, 2012                                                                                                
Home                                     > More                                    news 
                                                                                                                                                                            Director Shankar, who just  celebrated the 100th day run of Nanban, has already started  the work for his next project. For the past few days, there have been  various reports on this project, few of which said Suriya will be the  lead while the others said Vikram would be the protagonist. But it has  now been officially confirmed that Vikram, who last worked with Shankar  in Anniyan, will do the lead in the Enthiran director’s next untitled  project.
 Writers Suba (Suresh and Bala) are working on the dialogues. AR  Rahman will compose the music for this film. Lyricist Kabilan has  already penned two songs for the film.

----------


## GangsteR

*Shankar confirms Vikram*



 Sources say that Shankar has confirmed Vikram as his next hero. There  were rumors that Suriya would play the lead role in Shankar’s next but  now it is Vikram who has bagged the offer. The star is currently busy  with the AL Vijay directed Thandavam and will join Shankar as soon as  this shooting is wrapped up.

 Shankar and Vikram had teamed up for Anniyan which went on to do  great business at the box office. Therefore, the expectations are high  for this project too. Suresh and Bala (SuBa) are working on the script  of this untitled film.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ஷங்கர் - விக்ரம் : முடிவானது கூட்டணி!

 ஷங்கர்  இயக்கிய 'நண்பன்' படத்தின் 100வது நாள் விழாவை கொண்டாடி முடித்து  விட்டார்கள். ஷங்கரின் அடுத்த நாயகன் யார் என்பது குறித்து பல்வேறு  தகவல்கள் வெளியாகி வந்தன.

 எழுத்தாளர்கள் சுபா ( சுரேஷ் மற்றும்  பாலா...) ஷங்கரின் படத்தில் பணியாற்றி வருகிறார்கள்.  இப்படத்திற்கு ஏ.ஆர்.ரஹ்மான் இசையமைக்க இருக்கிறார்.

 இவ்வாறு  படத்தின் பணிகள் குறித்து பல்வேறு தகவல்கள் வெளியாகி வந்தாலும் ஷங்கர்  படத்தின் நாயகன் யார் என்பதை  அறிவிக்காமல் இருந்தனர்.

 சூர்யா  மற்றும் விக்ரம் இருவரிடம் ஷங்கர் பேசி வருவதாகவும் தகவல்கள் வெளியாகின.  சூர்யா மற்றும் விக்ரம் இருவரின் தமிழ் மற்றும் தெலுங்கு மார்க்கெட்டை  கணக்கில் கொண்டு சூர்யா தான் நாயகன் என முடிவு செய்து விட்டதாக செய்திகள்  வலம் வந்தன.

 ஆனால் தற்போது படத்தின் நாயகனாக ஒப்பந்தமாகி  இருக்கிறார் விக்ரம். விஜய் இயக்கத்தில் விக்ரம் நடித்து வரும் 'தாண்டவம்'  படத்தின் பணிகள் முடிவுற்ற உடன் ஷங்கர் இயக்கத்தில் நடிக்க இருக்கிறார்.

 கபிலன் இப்படத்திற்காக இரண்டு பாடல்களை எழுதி முடித்து கொடுத்து  விட்டார் என்பது கொசுறு (கபாலி) தகவல்!

----------


## GangsteR

At last surya again lost a shankar film.. :Sad:

----------


## The Extremist

:Yeye:   :Yeye:   :Yeye:  itss chiyaaaaaaaaann againnnn ,all the best for the project

----------


## baazigar89

Expecting another blockbuster...

----------


## GangsteR

Big loss for surya and his fans

----------


## GangsteR

*Shankar decides, and Vikram it is!* 

 

Ace director Shankar, who was in a quandary over which star to choose  for his next movie (Vikram or Suriya), has now made up his mind, and  decided that it will be Chiyaan Vikram. Initially, there were reports  that Shankar would be directing Vikram, and later the news was that it  would be Suriya and not Vikram whom Shankar would be directing.

	However, clearing up all this confusion, Shankar has stated that it  will indeed be Vikram, in his next directorial. This as yet untitled  movie will have dialogues written by writers Suba (Suresh and Bala), and  maestro AR Rahman is expected to be composing the music. Vikram, who is  currently filming for AL Vijay's _Thaandavam_ is expected to begin  shooting for Shankar's movie, once he wraps up his current project.

	It is very interesting that news of Shankar deciding on Vikram to be  his hero, follows right on the heels of Suriya announcing his next  venture _Singam 2_, under Hari's direction.

----------


## GangsteR

> Expecting another blockbuster...


 :Victory:  :Cheers1:

----------


## GangsteR

*Shankar & A.R Rahman are back*

or *Shankar* and Music director *A.R  Rahman*  share an excellent rapport The two have rendered  several hits beginning from _Gentleman_ till _Endhiran: The  Robot_. *Shankar* had worked with *Harris Jeyaraj*  for _Aniayan_ and his last _Nanban_. 
 Now the big news is that *AR Rahman*  and *Shankar* join hands again for their next. The movie  will feature *Vikram* in the lead role. Acclaimed writers  *Suba* (*Suresh* and *Bala*)  are working on the dialogues. Lyricist *Kabilan* has  already penned two songs for the film. Meanwhile rumours are abuzz that a  Bollywood  diva may play the female lead. *Shankar* and *Vikram*  had earlier joined hands for _Anniyan_ before.
*Shankar*’s _Nanban_ has completed a 100-day  run recently. The movie is set to be aired in *Vijay TV*  on 1 May.

----------


## GangsteR

*SHANKAR'S NEXT TITLED
THERDHAL?*
May 03, 2012

Sources say that director Shankar
is planning to title his upcoming
film as Therdhal. Shankar is
working on his next project after
Nanban and it is believed that the
film is a political thriller. Writers
Suresh and Bala known popularly
as SuBa is busy penning the
script for this film.
It is now said that Shankar has
decided that the title Therdhal
meaning Election would be very
apt for the film. He is also
planning to rope in Vikram to
play the lead role in this film.
There is also buzz that the title
has been registered on behalf of
Shankar. More details about this
project are awaited.

----------


## GangsteR

*Shankar to join hands with a biggie     
*

May 11, 2012 
 Director Shankar is working on his next project with writers SuBa  penning the screenplay and dialogues. It is also said that the film has  been titled Therdhal and Vikram will get to play the male lead in this  film.
 The latest buzz surrounding this film is that Shankar will be teaming  up with veteran cinematographer PC Sriram. The director is keen on  working with the cinematographer and there is a good possibility of this  coming true with Therdhal, say sources.

----------


## GangsteR

*Shankar - Vikram to team up for 'Thendral'?*

       		       		       		IndiaGlitz       		 [Friday, May 11, 2012] 			 			10 Comments



 

Post  the stupendous success of 'Nanban', a guessing game was on as to who  will celebrated director Shankar team up with for his next and a number  of names, from Suriya, Vikram to Kamal Haasan were rumored.
 The rumors came to an end as Shankar has reportedly  met few in the industry regarding the pre-production work and it is as  good as official that he will be teaming up with Chiyaan Vikram for his next.
 Now, rumor mills are working overtime that the  director will be helming a project on elections and that it has been  tentatively titled 'Thendral'. Dialogues are touted to be penned by  writers Suba and cinematography by PC Sriram.
Vikram  who is currently shooting for his forthcoming high voltage action  entertainer 'Thaandavam' in foreign locales will be back in a few weeks  following which the pre-production and first look work on the film will  begin.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar and Vikram to face 'election'?                                                                                                                                                                                                


                                                                                                                                                                       May 11, 2012                                                                                                
Home                                    > More                                    news 
                                                                                                                                                                            Post the success of Nanban,  director Shankar is busy with his new film. Writers SuBa are penning the  screenplay and dialogues. It is heard that the film has been titled  Therdhal, meaning election, and Vikram will play the protagonist. There  is also a buzz that cinematographer PC Sriram will join Shankar in this  venture.  

Going by the name, will the film have political overtones like Mudalvan? Will have to wait and see…

----------


## firecrown

Is It Asin Or Priyanka Chopra For Shankar?

It's probably old news that Shankar and Vikram will be coming together for a new movie, tentatively titled Therdal. Shankar has readied the script and is scouting for producers. Rumor has it that Aascar Ravichandran just might take the project up in his hands.

But the next big thing would be heroine hunt for Therdal. Shankar is keen on a Bollywood presence and hence is hunting for someone along the lines of Priyanka Chopra. According to industry speculations, Asin is also in consideration. If all goes well, we will get to see Asin in Shankar's Therdal.

----------


## GangsteR

*Shankar-Vikram film to take off soon*


    	     The buzz is  getting bigger; Shankar is all set to start his next film with Chiyaan  Vikram. A few weeks back *sify.com* had reported about  it, and it looks like it may become a reality soon. 
  Shankar is  planning a big film with Vikram and probably a Bollywood heroine. He had  met Asin who had shown an interest in working in the project. The  cameraman is said to be PC Sriram and music director AR Rahman.
  The  film is said to be titled _Therdhal_ and is based on election  commission and cash for votes. It is written by noted film writers Suba  in association with Shankar. 
  Shankar when he produces a film  turns out to be a big budget extravaganza. The expensive director is  said to have zeroed in on a big producer who will not ask questions  about budget regarding its financial viability. 
  In all  probability the Shankar –Vikram starrer will start rolling by the last  quarter of the year. Vikram has to complete his AL Vijay starrer _Thaandavam_  and join Shankar, who has already completed fixing locations.

----------


## GangsteR

edited...............

----------


## GangsteR

*Director  Shankar's next titled as 'Elections'*



* Shankar is scripting for his next flick which is to begin  very soon. After the dud remake of ‘3 Idiots’ in Tamil as ‘Nanban’ and the dubbed version released as  ‘Snehithudu’ in Telugu, he has promised of never going for remakes in  rest of his life. Vikram is to be the  hero for  this flick which  will be a political thriller  titled tentatively as ‘Elections’ which of  course gets the title of ‘Therdal’ in Tamil because Tamil Nadu  Government do not allow English movie  titles.*
*We have seen Shankar taking up subjects based on current issues of social importance all the way from  ‘Gentleman’ to ‘Aparichithudu.’ None other than AR Rahman will compose the music. It will be quite  interesting to see how Shankar exposes the current political situations and drawbacks in our Indian  Electoral System.*

----------


## GangsteR

*Director Shankar's next titled as 'Elections'*


Post  the success of 3 idiots, director Shankar is busy with  his new film. Writers SuBa are penning the screenplay and dialogues. It  is heard  that the film has been titled Therdhal ( Tamil), meaning election, and  Vikram  will play the protagonist. There is also a buzz that cinematographer PC  Sriram  will join Shankar in this venture.

----------


## Frankenstein

Vikram ee projectil illa ennu Kelkunnu...

----------


## GangsteR

> Vikram ee projectil illa ennu Kelkunnu...


athokae verutae kelkunatha :Homygod:

----------


## daredevil

wow Anniyan Combo s bak..

----------


## GangsteR

> wow Anniyan Combo s bak..


 :Hoennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

*Asin with Vikram?*
IndiaGlitz [Friday, May 18, 2012]
3 Comments

Though director Shankar or
circles close to him are not ready
to give any confirmation about
his next project, we hear from
reliable sources that the
director's forthcoming film is
with Vikram and Asin will play
the female lead in it.
"Shankar wants to make it as a
pan-Indian film in all aspects, like
how he made Enthiran. Hence he
wants a heroine who is popular
in the south and the north. And
he finds Asin as the right choice,"
say sources.
"There was initially an idea to
cast Priyanka Chopra. But
chances are bright for Asin now,"
they say. If this happens, this will
be second time for Vikram and
Asin to share the screen space
together, after 'Maja' in 2005.
Writer duo Suba is said to be
busy penning the Tamil version,
while a popular Hindi writer will
work on the Bollywood version.
Remember Shankar was closely
associated with late ace writer
Sujatha and delivered many hits
in his company.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Vikram ee projectil illa ennu Kelkunnu...


Vikram enthaayalum oru Shankar project vidilla.. Anniyan shesham oru genuine hit ithuvare kiteetilla..

----------


## GangsteR

*  Shankar-Vikram project titled as Therdal?* 

Home > Tamil home > News > Shankar-Vikram  project titled as Therdal? 



Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on  google_plusone 
 More Sharing  Services 5


 *By* Ambili S [  May 22, 2012 ]
    Views: (717)      	                     		 												      
12345
* 0.00*/5  (0  vote cast)  


 			                         	Recently we have reported that Asin is likely to be finalised as the  female lead in ace director Shankar's next project, which will have  Chiyaan Vikram in lead. Asin and Vikram have earlier teamed up for _Majaa _ in 2005. Now the latest is that the project has been tentatively  titled as _Therdal_.

	The film will have dialogues written by writers Suba (Suresh and Bala),  P.C. Sriram as cinematographer and maestro AR Rahman as music director.  Vikram, who is currently filming for AL Vijay's _Thaandavam_ is  expected to begin shooting for Shankar's movie, once he wraps up his  current project.

----------


## GangsteR

*  Asin-Vikram in Shankar's next?* 

Home > Tamil home > News > Asin-Vikram in  Shankar's next? 



Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on  google_plusone 
 More Sharing  Services 0


 *By* Ambili S [  May 21, 2012 ]
    Views: (793)      	                     		 												      
12345
* 0.00*/5  (0  vote cast)  


 			                         	Recently we have reported that ace director Shankar has now made up his  mind, and decided that his next project will be with Chiyaan Vikram.  Initially, there were reports that Shankar would be directing Suriya.  However, clearing up all this confusion, Shankar has stated that it will  indeed be Vikram, in his next directorial. This as yet untitled movie  will have dialogues written by writers Suba (Suresh and Bala), and  maestro AR Rahman is expected to be composing the music. Vikram, who is  currently filming for AL Vijay's _Thaandavam_ is expected to  begin shooting for Shankar's movie, once he wraps up his current  project.

	Now the latest is that the director is looking for a pan India actress  as the female lead. Asin is likely to be lucky one though earlier there  were reports that team has approached Priyanka Chopra. Asin and Vikram  have earlier teamed up for Majaa in 2005.

----------


## Frankenstein

> athokae verutae kelkunatha





> Vikram enthaayalum oru Shankar project vidilla.. Anniyan shesham oru genuine hit ithuvare kiteetilla..



Sheriyanu...

Pakshe Shankar ithe vare aare cast cheyanamennu Theerumanichatilla ennanu njan ketathu...

Paskhe mediasil Ippo Vikaraminte peranu varunathu... :Surrender:

----------


## GangsteR

> Sheriyanu...
> 
> Pakshe Shankar ithe vare aare cast cheyanamennu Theerumanichatilla ennanu njan ketathu...
> 
> Paskhe mediasil Ippo Vikaraminte peranu varunathu...


vikram tannae aanu macha...

----------


## kunjumon

Produced by Aascar Ravichandran...
Heroine : Samantha Ruth Prabhu
Title-il venamenkil add cheytholu...

----------


## ajithjam

After the huge success of Vijay starrer Nanban, Director Shankar has now confirmed his next with Vikram who joined with him in Anniyan few years back.

The untitled film is been produced by Aascar Films and the film has Samantha playing the female lead opposite Vikram. Music for the film will be composed by Oscar Award Winning Music Director A.R. Rahman.

Cinematography for the film will be taken care by P.C Sreeram. Shooting of the film will commence soon.

----------


## GangsteR

> Produced by Aascar Ravichandran...
> Heroine : Samantha Ruth Prabhu
> Title-il venamenkil add cheytholu...


apol asin allae?

----------


## kunjumon

> apol asin allae?


Alla....samantha  :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

*Priyanka demands 8crores for Vikram- Shankar's film?*




   
                                      Kollywood top notch  director Shankar is gearing up for his next film Thendral with Vikram in  the lead. Shankar is keen to rope in Bollywood famous actress Priyanka  Chopra to pair opposite Vikram in Thendral.
 As way2movies earlier reported viewers  that, Shankar is highly interested to have Priyanka Chopra or Asin as  the female lead in his upcoming election script Thendral. But latest we  hear is Priyanka is expecting high amounts of about Rs.8crores as  remuneration for Thendral, which is almost equal to the payments of  Shankar and Vikram, which is Rs.10crores. So the director is still in  search of an apt choice to replace Priyanka Chopra.
 Thendral might be produced by Aascar V  Ravichandran on his Aascar Films banner, as he is quite interested to  produce Thendral, which will be taken on elections. Yet we have to wait  for an official confirmation from the makers. Meanwhile Vikram is busy  with A.L.Vijay’s directorial venture Thaandavam with Anushka and Amy  Jackson as the female leads.

----------


## GangsteR

*HMK warns Shankar*

         Time:3:30 pm  Date: May 25, 2012

   
                                      Shankar is one of the  top notch directors in South India, who is currently busy with the  pre-production works of his forthcoming film Thendral with Vikram. Hindu  Makkal Katchi has warned director Shankar not to rope in Asin as the  female lead for Vikram.
 A section of media earlier reported that  either Asin or a popular face from Bollywood will pair opposite Vikram  in Thendral that will be filmed on elections. Latest on it is Hindu  Makkal Katchi has advised Shankar not to have Asin as Vikram lady lead  in Thendral, as the actress went to Sri Lanka denying the rules of Tamil  Nadigar Sangham.
 Remember Asin has shot some important  sequences for a Bollywood film in Sri Lanka, beyond this the actress had  also attended a grand party arranged by Sri Lankan president Mahinda  Rajapaksa, who is considered as a war criminal for massacring innocent  Tamilians in Sri Lanka. However there is no official confirmation on,  who to pair up with Vikram for Thendral.

----------


## GangsteR

> Alla....samantha


ok macha..

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha in Shankar's film



South India’s top director Shankar has
roped in actress Samantha to play the
female lead in his new film with Vikram.
As per reports, the film is based on a
political subject revolving around cash for
votes scam.
Reportedly, the Telugu version of the film
has been titled Elections . The Tamil
version is Therdal. However, the titles are
not yet confirmed officially. This bilingual
is produced by Aascar Ravichandran. A.R.
Rahman is the music composer. P.C.
Sreeram is the cinematographer. The film
is likely to hi the floors soon.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha pairs up with Vikram?
Sunayana Suresh,TNN | May 28, 2012,
12.00AM IST


Samantha
Director Shankar's next, the untitled
film, which stars Vikram, will most likely
have Samantha as his heroine. When
contacted, Samantha's manager said,
"We have finished most of our rounds of
discussion. We are currently waiting to
finalize the paperwork this week.
Samantha, currently, is busy shooting
for her Gautham Menon film."
A close aide of Shankar reveals that while
Samantha is most likely going to be part of
the film, she will not be the sole heroine of
the film. "We are in talks with a couple of
north Indian heroines. The film has
multiple heroines," says the source. The
film will see P C Sreeram helm the camera,
while A R Rahman scores music. It is
slated to take off towards the end of June.

----------


## GangsteR

* The Mani Ratnam connect*

Shankar seems to have always taken fancy
to casting heroines first chosen by Mani
Ratnam. He cast Madhubala in Gentleman
right after she did Mani Ratnam's Roja .
Similarly, he cast Aishwarya Rai Bachchan
in Jeans after Iruvar and Manisha Koirala
in Indian after Bombay. Samantha is
currently doing Mani Ratnam's Kadal.
Coincidence?

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha for Vikram in Shankar film


Director
Shankar is
reportedly
preparing for
his next film
which will be
with Chiyaan
Vikram.
There was much speculation about who the
heroine would be with Bollywood names being
tossed around. Finally, it seems that
Samantha has become the chosen one.
The actor is currently on a roll with the tri –
lingual Neethane Enn Ponvasantham (NEP)
directed by Gautham Menon and Kadal with
Mani Ratnam already in her kitty.
But the buzz is that she may not be the solo
heroine of Shankar’s film and another
Bollywood beauty maybe roped in. PC Sreeram
is handling the camera while AR Rahman is
doing the music.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha To Romance Vikram



Tollywood's latest sensation Samantha
has finally bagged the biggest project of
her career - enacting in Shankar's film.
The beautiful actress has been roped in to
play the female lead opposite Vikram in
Shankar's forthcoming movie to be
produced by
Oscar Ravichandran. Apart from the six big
ticket flicks she has in her kitty, including
Mani Ratnam's movie, Samantha has got
the opportunity to play the female lead in
Shankar prestigious project. The actress is
really going places and is becoming one of
top heroines in the South.
AR Rahman will be composing music while
P.C Sreeram will be wielding the camera
for this untitled film. Shankar has
completed writing the script and his
direction team is currently scouting for
locations, and the shooting is expected
begin shortly.
Director Shankar and Oscar Ravichandran
earlier worked for "Aparachitudu" (in
Telugu), starring Vikram, and the film went
on to become a blockbuster. So let's see
whether this trio can re-create the magic
with their new project. The film will be
made in Tamil and Telugu simultaneously.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha signs Shankar’s film with
Vikram !



Samantha has reportedly signed Shankar’s
upcoming film. Vikram is going to play the lead
role in the film. Buzz is that the film is based on
a political subject which revolves around cash
for votes scam. This is the first time Samantha
has signed a Shankar’s film and she has added
yet another feather in her cap with this. No
other actresses has had a chance to work with
the likes of Gautham Menon, Mani Ratnam,
Shankar and S S Rajamouli in a relatively short
period of time. A M Ratnam is going to produce
the film. A R Rahman is going to compose the
music and P C Sreeram is the cinematographer.
The film is likely to go on floors later this year.
Samantha will soon be seen in Rajamouli’s
Eega and Gautham Menon’s Yeto Vellipoyindhi
Manasu, which are two of the most awaited
films this summer.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha to romance Vikram in Thendral
Time:09:42 am Date: May 28, 2012



Samantha, the gorgeous actress is signing
back to back films in Tamil and Telugu as
well. This busy actress has reportedly
signed Shankar’s upcoming directorial
venture Thendral. Vikram will be playing
the lead in Thendral that is going to be a
take on election.
Earlier there was abuzz on many star
actresses from Bollywood Asin, Katrina
Kaif and Priyanka Chopra et al, to pair
opposite Vikram in Thendral. But finally
Samantha has bagged the chance and will
be seen playing Vikram’s love interest in
this political project. AM Ratnam is going
to produce Thendral that will have music
tunes by AR Rahman, while PC Sreeram
will crank the camera.
Samantha is the only luckiest actress, who
got chance to act in the direction of all the
top notch directors of South in the same
time. Remember, Samantha is gearing up
to release her forthcoming bilingual
graphical extravaganza ‘Naan Ee’ directed
by SS Rajamouli. Meanwhile the diva is
acting in one more bilingual film ‘Neethane
Enpon Vasantham’ with Gautham Menon,
‘Kadal’ with Mani Ratnam and now signed
‘Thendral’ will be directed by Shankar.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha Next Movie With Vikram
Home >> Tamil >> Samantha Next
Movie With Vikram
(2012-05-27)



Samantha is one of the busiest heroines in
Tollywood. Her upcoming movie ‘Eega’ is
geared up for the release and she is busy
Gautam Menon’s ‘Yetu Vellipoindhi Manasu’.
Now she has bagged another crazy project
opposite to Vikram under the direction of
Shankar.
A M Ratnam is producing this movie under Sri
Surya Movies banner. A.R Rahman will be
composing the music and P.C Sreeram is the
Cinematographer.Samantha has already
worked with top directors like S.S Rajamouli
and Gautam Menon, this movie will definitely
add another feather in her cap.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha with Vikram in Shankar's film
IndiaGlitz [Monday, May 28, 2012]
1 Comment


Shankar knows the knack of roping in hot
and happening talents to his films. Now
that he is getting ready to start a film with
Vikram, his 'Anniyan' hero, the director is
signing some of the best people in the
industry.
According to sources, Samantha will play
one of the heroines of the film, while
search is on for the other leading lady. P C
Sreeram will wield the camera, while music
is by A R Rahman.
The film is said to be about the election
process in India, which is the world's
largest democracy. In his own style,
Shankar is expected to take a dig at
loopholes in the system, in this movie
which will be made in Tamil, Telugu and
Hindi.
Writer-duo Suba is taking care of the script
and dialogues. "Shankar is planning to
start the shoot by June and to complete it
by the end of this year. The film will be a
big summer release in 2013," add sources.

----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR ROPES IN SAMANTHA FOR VIKRAM!
May 28, 2012



The hot buzz in the tinsel town is that
director Shankar has roped in Samantha to
play the female lead in his upcoming film
that is to have Vikram as the lead star.
Shankar and Vikram had given the smash
hit Anniyan some years ago and
expectations on this project together is
now going up.
PC Sriram has been signed up to handle
the camera and AR Rahman will score the
music for this film which has not been
titled yet. More details will be officially
announced in a couple of days, we expect.

----------


## GangsteR

No Piggy Chops or Asin, it’s Samantha for
Vikram!
May 27, 2012 



Samantha.
While speculations run high about Shankar
roping in Priyanka Chopra or Asin for his next
with Vikram, DC brings you the latest
development on the untitled project.
The hot buzz is that the maverick filmmaker
has finally decided on Samantha, whose stakes
in K-town are soaring.
Sources confirm that although Shankar was
keen to bring Asin on board, there were a few
issues that went against her favour so the
former opted for Sam.
It may be recalled that Samantha Ruth Prabhu
was brushed off as a ‘jinxed’ actress in the
Tamil film industry after her initial films sank at
the box office.
Now, every filmmaker including Mani Ratnam
(Kadal) is signing her after she hit the big time
in Tollywood. Insiders from Aascar Films, who
are producing the movie, say that Vikram has
been asked to put on weight and don a ‘gym’
body.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha is the heroine of Shankars film
Tuesday, 29 May 2012 | Comment (0)



The combination of Shankar and Vikram gave a super hit film titled Anniyan. Now they
are going to join hands once again. This is the
hot topic of Kodambakkam. Aascar Films which produced Anniyan is going to
produce this film.

P C Sriram is going to handle the camera for
this film. A R Rahman will be composing the
music for this film. At a stage when everything
was finalized, the heroine was not signed.
Initially it was mentioned that Asin would be the
heroine of this film but now Samantha has been
signed to pair with Vikram. A gargantuan film
which has the combination of Shankar-Vikram-
A R Rahman-P C Sriram- Aascar Films is to be
produced shortly.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Saathan

Vikram-Shankar-A.R.Rahman-Samantha

nalu perum ente fav anu  :Clap:  
padam nallathanekil nalu thavana theatre il ninnu kandirikkum  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

SAMANTHA THE LUCKY GIRL
Jun 07, 2012



Samantha is one lucky girl as she has
Mani Ratnam’s Kadal and then Gautham
Menon’s Nee Thaane En Pon Vasantham.
The actress, according to sources, will
share the screen space with Karthi in his
next. The film, titled Biriyani, is to be
directed by Venkat Prabhu and he is
working on the script at the moment.
We also hear that Venkat’s borther Premji
Amaren will play an important role that will
be on par with that of the hero’s. Yuvan
Shankar Raja has been roped in to score
the music for this film.

----------


## GangsteR

> Vikram-Shankar-A.R.Rahman-Samantha
> 
> nalu perum ente fav anu  
> padam nallathanekil nalu thavana theatre il ninnu kandirikkum


 :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR

SAMANTHA LAPS UP OFFER FROM SHANKAR
Jun 13, 2012



Samantha is reported to have allotted bulk
dates for Shankar’s upcoming film starring
Vikram as the hero. The heroine has
bagged a meaty role in this ace director’s
venture and is gearing up for shoots that
will begin next month on the 15 th.
Samantha has also ensured that none of
her projects hinder the progress of this
untitled film and will solely concentrate in
it until her presence at the shooting spot is
required.
It may be mentioned here that Samantha
opted out of Mani Ratnam’s Kadal citing
date issues but has now agreed to
Shankar’s deal.

----------


## GangsteR

go on floors soon

----------


## GangsteR

*Samantha's film with Vikram - Shankar to go
on floors*
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, June 13, 2012]



Samantha is the flavor of the season. After
the actress 'opted out' of Mani Ratnam's
film, she seems to be making more
headlines than ever. The latest buzz is that
her film with Chiyaan Vikram and Shankar
will go on floors come June 15.
As all Shankar films, this one too will start
off with a song shoot. Samantha is said to
have allocated a big chunk of dates for
this yet-to-be-titled venture that's likely to
take a dig on politics and elections.
Buzz is that this movie will be a two
heroine venture.
Music is by AR Rahman and
cinematography by PC Sriram. Dialogues
are touted to be penned by writer duo
Suba. It will be produced by Aascar
Ravichandran.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar gets bulk dates from Samantha ?
13 June 2012 09:52:44



Samantha who had to walk out of Mani
Ratnam's Kadal "due to date hassles" is said to
have given Shankar "bulk Tatkal dates" for his
forthcoming film with Vikram.
The film is said to be a typical Shankar lavish
entertainer on the "election system in the
country". Like all Shankar films, it will start with
a song shoot in Chennai from July 15. The film
has music by AR Rahman and cinematography
by PC Sriram. The untitled film is being
produced by Aascar Ravichandran. Samantha
is very keen to concentrate and do this film. Of
course there will be one more heroine in the
film, who will come on board at a later stage.
Samantha and Shankar had a frank talk and it
was decided that she will give "bulk Tatkal
dates for the film". The market buzz is that Samantha will only do
this film, and will not take other assignments till
Shankar film shoot is over.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram-Shankar's next to go on floor
Jun 14, 2012
Home > More news



Vikram is back after a 60 days shoot in
London for AL Vijay’s Thandavam,
alongside Amy Jackson, Anushka,
Santhanam and Laksmi Rai. He will
now start shooting for his next big thing
with director Shankar. The film titled
Therdhal is expected to be a political
drama.
Samantha, who has broken up with
Mani Ratnam has given bulk dates to
Shankar. The film will go on floor from
tomorrow. AR Rahman will be doing the
music for the film and PC Sreeram will
handle the camera.

----------


## GangsteR

Samantha-Vikram’s Thendral starts from June
15
Time:11:07 am Date: Jun 14, 2012



Samantha, the gorgeous actress is all set
to start acting in the direction of Shankar
from tomorrow [June 15]. Yes, Vikram’s
forthcoming movie Thendral with
Samantha will start rolling from 15 th of
this June.
As way2movies earlier reported viewers
that, Samantha has bagged the chance of
playing Vikram’s lady love in this political
project Thendral, besides earlier buzzes
from Bollywood Asin, Katrina Kaif and
Priyanka Chopra. Samantha seems given
chunk of dates to Shankar, as the actress
has opted out of Mani Ratnam’s Kadal.
Shankar’s Thendral will be taken on
elections and the shooting will start off
with a song shoot on June 15.
AM Ratnam will produce Thendral that will
have music tunes by AR Rahman, while PC
Sreeram will crank the camera. Samantha
is the only luckiest actress, who got
chance to act in the direction of all the top
notch directors of South in the same time.
Remember, Samantha is gearing up to
release her forthcoming bilingual graphical
extravaganza ‘Naan Ee’ directed by SS
Rajamouli. Meanwhile the diva is acting in
one more bilingual film ‘Neethane Enpon
Vasantham’ with Gautham Menon, ‘Kadal’
with Mani Ratnam and now signed
‘Thendral’ will be directed by Shankar.

----------


## Midhunam

*all d best* for d movie

----------


## kunjumon

therdhal(elections)  alle title? 
Thendral aayo?

----------


## veecee

thendral ? aaara thendunne?

----------


## GangsteR

> therdhal(elections)  alle title? 
> Thendral aayo?


name ithuvare confirm aayilla

----------


## GangsteR

> thendral ? aaara thendunne?


 :Taunt: ......

----------


## Josh

Avalu manirathnathinte padam venda ennu vacho

----------


## GangsteR

> Avalu manirathnathinte padam venda ennu vacho


maniratnam venda ennu vechu :Thumbup1:

----------


## Josh

> maniratnam venda ennu vechu


Hmm... Angane aavanam... news l paranjath ullathavanam ennillallo..

----------


## GangsteR

> Hmm... Angane aavanam... news l paranjath ullathavanam ennillallo..


newsil enta paranjathu

----------


## GangsteR

*Samantha bags a whopping sum for Shankar’s film*

LooWhether Samantha Ruth Prabhu walked out
of Mani Ratnam’s Kadal, or whether she was
forced to opt out due to creative differences,
the sultry actress has no regrets! As DC had
reported earlier, she has landed a plum role,
acting alongside of Vikram in Shankar’s film.
And according to sources from Aascar Films
(the producers of the film) —- hold your breath -
the Neethane En Pon Vasantham actress
has been paid a bomb -— Rs 1.25 crores as
her remuneration package.
This puts her in the number one slot,
surpassing even gorgeous Nayanthara, who is
making a comeback with an Ajith starrer.
A close source to the actress reasons that Sam
has given 180 days of bulk dates to Shankar
for the mass entertainer, and so, will lose out
on at least 2 to 3 film offers. “Hence the
producer was convinced that she was justified
in her demand,” says the source.
The buzz is that Santhanam has been roped in
by Shankar. Rahman is scoring the film’s music
and P.C. Sreeram is behind the camera.
The flick is expected to go on floors on July 15.
Meanwhile, Samantha tweeted: “Unfortunately,
I have to opt out of Mani sir’s film. My loss...
But had to do it…coz my being sick left my
dates in a huge mess.”

----------


## GangsteR

SAMANTHA ON MOVING FROM MANI TO
SHANKAR
Jun 15, 2012


Samantha is reported to have opted out of
Mani Ratnam’s Kadal as she got an
opportunity to work with Shankar, say
sources. Apparently, Shankar wanted bulk
dates from the actress and offered her a
huge pay packet and this is the reason for
the actress opting out of Kadal, we hear.
The shooting of Shankar’s upcoming film
will go on floors next month. Vikram will
play the hero in this political thriller which
has not been named yet.
More details about this project will be
made in the days to come.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram - Samantha’s Thendral shooting started
Time:10:40 am Date: Jun 16, 2012



Thendral is the upcoming directorial
venture of Shankar, which has hit the
floors yesterday [June 15]. Samantha will
be playing Vikram’s love lead in Thendral
that is being themed on election system.
It is being reported that Samantha has
bagged Thendral for the amounts of
Rs.1.20crores, marking herself as the
highest paid actress, replacing Nayantara.
Aascar Ravichandran is producing
Thendral under his Aascar Films banner,
AR Rahman will be composing the music
and BGM and PC Sriram is the director of
photography among the technical crew.
Samantha has assigned dates of 180 days
to Shankar for Thendral, post her
departure from Mani Ratnam’s directorial
Kadal . The actress is gearing up to screen
her SS Rajamouli directed graphical
extravaganza Naan Ee on 6 th of this July.
And busy with the shooting of Gautham
Menon’s Neethane En Ponvasantham
pairing opposite Jeeva [Tamil] and Nani
[Telugu].
Meanwhile Vikram has wrapped up his AL
Vijay directed Thaandavam with Anushka,
and waiting for the audio release in August
followed by the movie screening in
September.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Samantha asked not to sign new films?

By Baiju NT [ June 19, 2012 ]



Actress Samantha recently signed a film
under the direction of India's master
filmmaker Shankar and according to latest
reports, Shankar has asked Samantha not
to sign any new films until his film is
complete. Apparently, Samantha has
agreed to do so!
Produced by Aascar Ravichandran, this
proposed film tentatively titled Therdal
stars superstar Vikram in the lead. Based
on election commission, the film will go on
floors on June 15. Music is by A.R.
Rahman and cinematography by P.C.
Sriram. Dialogues are penned by writer
duo

----------


## singam

Therdal alle title..thread titleil Thendral anallo..thendral enna peril already oru tamil movie undu..

----------


## GangsteR

> Therdal alle title..thread titleil Thendral anallo..thendral enna peril already oru tamil movie undu..


chila sitil thendral ennu kandu..ipol change panni

----------


## GangsteR

Director Shankar comes up with different title
for upcoming flick
Thursday, Jun 21, 2012



Director Shankar has titled his forthcoming flick
as ‘I’.
Vikram is joining hands with Shankar in this
movie. It is said that the movie is made with
election time irregularities as the background.
The movie’s title has been officially announced
today.
AR Rahman composes music and PC Sriram
does cinematography. There is meaning in
Tamil for ‘I’. Tamil language conveys meaning
as ‘Five’. In English it means ‘Myself’.
Samantha has signed up as heroine for the
movie. Samantha has forsaken Maniratnam’s
movie for this. Also, her entire call sheet is for
Shankar’s movie.
Soon Shankar is to reveal other details
regarding the movie.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's Next – the Title Is Here!
Thursday June 21, 2012



Finally, the announcement on the title
of director Shankar’s next is here. The
film has been titled I. Vikram will play
the lead role in I with Samantha as his
arm candy. The film will have music by
the Oscar winner AR Rahman. Shankar
has collaborated with Rahman for most
number of films he had directed and the
two have come out with some great
chartbusters.
Noted cinematographer PC Sriram will
be handling the camera. With big
names involved in I, the expectations
are soaring high on this film.

----------


## GangsteR

I..title kollamallo

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram-Shankar’s film title changed
Time:4:53 pm Date: Jun 21, 2012



It is no more news that Vikram and
Shankar are to put hands together for a
movie that is to be taken on elections and
Samantha would pair the former in this
movie. Latest on it is the director has
changed the title of the film and the new
title is ‘I’.
As way2movies reported viewers earlier,
Vikram’s upcoming film in the direction of
Shankar was tentatively titled as Thendral.
The title has undergone changes and has
been confirmed as I. Director Shankar has
roped in writer duo SUBA [Suresh & Bala
Krishnan] to pen the screenplay and
dialogues for I while PC Sriram will handle
the cinematography for this social movie.
Shankar has started rolling the camera for
I recently on 15 th of this June. Meanwhile
Chiyaan Vikram is eagerly waiting for the
audio launch of his AL Vijay directed
Thaandavam in July, followed by the
movie release in September. While
Samantha is gearing up to screen her
upcoming graphical extravaganza NaanEe
with Nani and Kachcha Sudeep directed by
SS Rajamouli on 6 th of this July.

----------


## muthalakunju

*SURESH GOPI in SHANKAR Project*

Director Shankar's Latest Blog post

Hi Everyone!

Its been a while Was busy with the pre production of my next film, which Ive titled ஐ. In tamil i means beauty, king, guru, astonishment, vulnerability (softness/gentleness) etc. Produced by Aascar Films V.Ravichandran And music composed by A.R.Rahman

Starring Vikram, Santhanam, Malayalam super star Suresh Gopi, Ramkumar (Nadigar Thilakam Sivaji Ganesans eldest son) and many more Itll be my first venture with veteran DoP PC Sriram & writer duo SuBa.

Costume designer of Men in Black series Mary Vogt is designing special costumes. Peter Ming of China and our own Anal Arasu will provide the daredevil stunts. Australian Rising Sun Pictures (RSP) who mesmerized us in the Harry Potter series are in charge of the VFX, and will be supervised by Srinivas.M.Mohan. Art Director Muthuraj and Editor Antony also make my team yet another time

Under A.R.Rahmans baton, written by Kabilan, a song was recorded recently which was sung by Vijay Prakash.

This is not a political film or about elections
This is a full N full Romantic Thriller

The film will go on the floor from mid-July

----------


## GangsteR

Suresh gopi in shankar movie!!!!...great.. :Rockon:

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram and Samantha to sizzle
June 21, 2012 



This newspaper the first to report that Shankar
was teaming up with Aascar Ravichandran for
the second time.
The news is now official! The movie has been
titled I (The Tamil alphabet that has the
phonetic sound I) Samantha will be playing
Chiyaan’s love interest.
The good news is that Rahman, who was on a
self-imposed sabbatical in Tamil, is finally
returning with a bang.
He has signed two projects with Aascar Films —
the Dhanush starrer Mariyaan and now, I with
Shankar. *Malayalam star Suresh Gopi will
appear in a vital role* in the film and Santhanam
will provide the comedy.
Ramkumar, producer and brother of actor
Prabhu, essays an important character. Ace
cinematographer P.C. Sreeram is behind the
camera.
A little birdie informs us that the director has
asked Vikram to put on weight and don a ‘gym
body’ for his role.
Hollywood costume designer Mary Vogt of Men
in Black fame has been roped in for special
costumes. It is learnt that Rahman has already
recorded a song, which was written by Kabilan
and rendered by Vijay Prakash.

----------


## muthalakunju

> Suresh gopi in shankar movie!!!!...great..


thread titlil suresh annante koodi peru veku...... :Cool:

----------


## GangsteR

> thread titlil suresh annante koodi peru veku......


epozhae vechuuu....  :Yahoo:

----------


## muthalakunju

> epozhae vechuuu....


 :Coolthumb:

----------


## daredevil

dha poyi dhe vannu..SG daaa  :Yeye:

----------


## KHILADI

Side role..... :Moodoff: ..malayalathil nalla padam cheytha pore anna.....deena maranna?

----------


## TWIST

SG annnan tharkkum.... :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> Side role.......malayalathil nalla padam cheytha pore anna.....deena maranna?


ithil nalla role aayirikkum

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Side role.......malayalathil nalla padam cheytha pore anna.....deena maranna?


deena-yile SG-yude roleinu enthanu kuzhappam.. one of ajith's biggest hit till date.. ajit is called thalla becoz of that movie....  :Taz:   :Taz:   :Taz:

----------


## jawoose

*Showbitz: Getting bigger*


* We have come a long way since little kids walked along side animated wild animals in Rajinikanth-starrer Raja Chinna Roja.  Earlier, it was simply called special effects. Now, of course, it comes  in fancy titles such as Digital Imaging and Computer Graphics. Call it  what you may, but animation is getting bigger by the day. An upcoming  flick directed by Rajamouli, Naan E (to be released in Tamil,  Telugu, Malayalam and Kannada on July 6) apparently has 1,970 shots of  graphic animation, approved by the director. As many as 226 shots are  awaiting his nod. The director says there’s a surprise in store for the  viewers in the form of rolling titles.* 


*Star attraction* 


* Aascar Films’ V. Ravichandran has snapped up director Shankar’s next film I,  said to be a big-budget production. The movie is said to have some of  the best in the industry. Sample this — music is by A.R. Rahman and  cinematography by P.C. Sriram. The star cast includes Vikram and  Samantha in the lead, and Santhanam for comedy. Malayalam star Suresh  Gopi and Sivaji Ganesan’s eldest son G. Ramkumar too are playing  important roles in the film. The costumes are designed by Mary Vogt, who  has done films such as the Men in Black series while stunts are by Anul  Arasau and Peter Ming of China. Rising Sun Pictures from Australia  joins hands with Srinivas M. Mohan for visual effects. Dialogues are by  Subha. The shooting for the romantic thriller is believed to begin on  July 15 in the city.* 


*Turning producer* 


* A lot of actors have turned to production, and the latest to join that  bandwagon is Santhanam. The project will have Jai and Hansika in the  lead, with Santhanam himself taking care of the comedy. He is said to be  approaching some of the leading producer-directors to direct and take  care of the production as he will be busy with the acting. Let’s wait  and watch.*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR SAYS I
Jun 22, 2012



Director Shankar has titled his upcoming
film as I. He has also announced the cast
and crew of this film for which the shooting
will commence on July 15 th. Vikram and
Samantha are the lead pair and
Santhanam is the comedian. Noted
Malayalam actor Suresh Gopi plays
Vikram’s friend while producer Ram Kumar
and brother of actor Prabhu will be playing
a major role for the first time.
International costume designer Mary Vogt
has been roped in to design the costumes.
Anal Arasu and Peter Ching from China
will take care of the stunts. Oscar winner
AR Rahman is scoring the music for I and
a song sung by Vijay Prakash and written
by Kabilan has been recorded recently.
PC Sreeram will crank the camera and
writers SuBa have penned the dialogues.

----------


## GangsteR

More Details About Shankar's I
Friday June 22, 2012
Share 0 digg



It was announced yesterday that
Shankar’s next film has been titled I.
Here are some more details about this
much expected film. I, which is a
romantic thriller, will star Vikram and
Samantha as the lead pair with
Santhanam as the comedian.
For the first time, ace cinematographer
PC Sriram and writers SuBa will be
joining hands with Shankar in I.
Interestingly, Sivaji Ganesan’s eldest
son and Prabhu’s brother Ram Kumar
will be donning the greasepaint for the
first time and it will be for an important
role. Suresh Gopi is also included in
the star cast and will play Vikram’s
friend.
The technicians to be associated with I
are: Mary Vogt, the costume designer
of Men in Black series, will be taking
care of the special costumes; Anal
Arasu and China-based Peter Ming will
choreograph the stunts; Australian-
based Rising Sun Pictures will handle
the VFX.
AR Rahman will be scoring the music
for I and a song penned by Kabilan has
already been recorded in Vijay
Prakash’s voice. Editing is by Anthony
and Art is by T Muthuraj.

----------


## GangsteR

Exclusive details on Shankar - Vikram
film!
Jun 22, 2012
Home > More news

Aascar films and V Ravichandran are
proud to present yet another mammoth
project with Shankar at the helm and
Vikram as the hero. The film will be
called I (as in the Tamil alphabet). I
means beauty, King, Guru, astonishment
and vulnerability. It also has other
meanings like owner, nuances and
arrow. Earlier this production house
brought out the super successful
Anniyan with the same Shankar -
Vikram combo.
Vikram will be romancing Samantha in
this film and Santhanam will be
providing the comic relief. PC Sriram
will be the director of photography and
a select team of top notch technicians
internationally famous for their work
like Mary Vogt of MIB fame (costumes),
Anal Arasu and Peter Ming of China will
be joining him. Malayalam super star,
Suresh Gopi also has a crucial role in
the film and will be playing Vikram's
buddy. Sivaji's son and Prabhu's
brother Ramkumar will also be seen in I
as a major character.
AR Rahman is doing the music and a
song rendered by Vijay Prakash and
featuring lyrics by Kapilan has been
recorded. Rising Sun Pictures, an
Australian company who rocked the
Harry Potter series will be doing the
special effects supervised by Srinivas
Mohan. Writer duo, Suba will be penning
the dialogues and editing will be by
Antony. This mega budget romantic
thriller will go on the floors from July
15th.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar teams up with Vikram for film 'I'
PGV [ Fri, Jun 22, 2012 ]


After 'Anniyan', Vikram will be acting in
director Shankar's latest film titled 'I', which
will go on floors on July 15. 'Anniyan'
produced by Ascar Ravichandran and
directed by Shankar, was a mega-hit.
The same team is coming together again for
'I' which will be a romantic thriller.
What the Tamil alphabet 'I' connotes? It has
several meanings. Some of them are beauty,
king, guru, music, surprise, head of a family
or workplace, vulnerability, fear, arrow and
victory. Shankar will explore all these facets
in the film.
The film will have A.R. Rahman as the music
director. A song set to music by Rahman
has already been recorded. Vijay Prakash
has sung the number.
Shankar's hallmark is quality. He has
enlisted ace cinematographer P.C. Sriram
who will handle the camera.
Effervescent Samantha will play opposite
Vikram. Malayalam actor Suresh will act as
Vikram's friend and companion. After a gap
of several years, Ramkumar Ganesan
(Prabhu's brother) will be seen again in 'I'.
He will play a key role. Santhanam also is
part of this multi-starrer.
Mary Vogt who was the costume designer
for Hollywood film 'Men in Black' will work
for Shankar. Rising Sun Pictures of Australia,
who worked on Harry Potter series will take
charge of scenes with special effects. 'Anal'
Arasu and Peter Ming of China will be stunt
directors. Many other Hollywod technicians
also will be associated with the project.
It should be noted that Shankar's film titles
would end with ' an', like, for instance,
Kadalan, Mudalvan, Indian, Genleman,
Enthiran and Nanban, But he has departed
from this norm for 'I'.

----------


## GangsteR

*Details regarding Shankar’s upcoming flick
conveyed by his media reporter*
Friday, Jun 22, 2012
Shankar’s upcoming flick is titled ‘I’. Shankar’s
media reporter has revealed further details
regarding the movie.
The press note given is as follows:
‘Vikram and Samantha pair up in ‘I’. There is
interesting information regarding the movie.
Ramkumar, cine producer and elder son of
‘Nadigar Thilagam’ Sivaji Ganesan, plays an
important role in the movie. Before, Ramkumar
did movie ‘ARuvadai NaaL’ in which he played
role equal to the hero’s.’
Malayalam actor Suresh Gopi plays another
vital role in the movie ‘I’.
Aascar Films V Ravichandran produces the
movie. Shankar joins hands for the first time
with cinematographer PC Sriram.
Santhanam does comedy in the movie.
‘Other than Tamil meaning ‘5’ to ‘I’, there are
several other meanings. The movie is a mixture
of all these meanings.’
The movie is being made in a large scale.
Costume designer for the movie is Mary Watt,
the costume designer who did for ‘Men in Black’
series.
The visual effects portion for the movie is by
‘Rising Pictures Company’ which did for Harry
Potter series.
Many lead technicians from Hollywood are to
work for the movie.
The stunt is coordinated by Anal Arasu and
Peter Ming from China.
Director Shankar commented that the movie is
not about politics and that it is a romantic
thriller. The editing has been taken up by
Antony. The music composition is by AR
Rahman and for lyrics are by Vijay Prakash.
The recording for a song was conducted
recently.
Twin writers Subha are for the first time to join
hands with Shankar through dialogue for the
movie.
The shooting for the movie is to commence the
coming July 15th.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar to start I with Vikram!
IndiaGlitz [Friday, June 22, 2012]
5 Comments



Always known for having the best talents
on board, Shankar is at it again. The ace
director is all set to start his next project,
which has been interestingly titled I.
"Aascar Films V Ravichandran proudly
presents yet another big budget bonanza
from Shankar starring Vikram. Tamil
alphabet 'I' is the title of the movie," a
media statement said on Thursday.
Oscar-Grammy winner A R Rahman and
renowned cinematographer P C Sriram are
part of this handpicked select team of
technicians who have etched their names
already in the celluloid world.
Star cast of I consists of Vikram and
Samantha in the lead and Santhanam as
the comedian. 'I' means Beauty, King,
Guru, Astonishment and Vulnerability
(Softness/gentleness), said the release.
Other meanings include Arrow, Musical
Notes, Fear, Nuances and Owner.
Malayalam superstar Suresh Gopi dons a
very special character, that of Vikram's
friend. Legendary Chevalier Sivaji
Ganesan's eldest son G Ramkumar is
enacting a major character in the film.
Other interesting features: Costume
designer of 'Men In Black' series Mary
Vogt is designing special costumes, Anal
Arasu and Peter Ming of China are
incharge of providing daredevil stunts that
will be realistically rendered.
Australian company Rising Sun Pictures
(RSP) who mesmerized the viewers in the
Harry Potter series are in charge of the
VFX. Srinivas M Mohan is the VFX
supervisor & there are lots of other
Hollywood technicians from various
studios are also involved in the making of
this film.
Under A R Rahman's baton, written by
Kapilan, a song was recorded recently
which was sung by Vijay Prakash.
For the first time writers Suba are penning
dialogues for a Shankar film. The film, a
romantic thriller, will go on the floor on
July 15 2012 in Chennai.

----------


## kpvineeth7

> Side role.......malayalathil nalla padam cheytha pore anna.....deena maranna?


Deena il Gopi ettan role entha kuzhapam...super ayirunu....

----------


## KHILADI

> Deena il Gopi ettan role entha kuzhapam...super ayirunu....


koppayirunny :Kannilkuthu: ...malayalathil narendraprasad yadavathi cheytha role...bhagyathinu konnilla.... :Furious:

----------


## kunjumon

> koppayirunny...malayalathil narendraprasad yadavathi cheytha role...bhagyathinu konnilla....


KnC-yile Bharat Chandranekkaal importance undaayirunnedo aa role-inu  :Hammer:

----------


## KHILADI

> KnC-yile Bharat Chandranekkaal importance undaayirunnedo aa role-inu


koppanu importance...athum annu kurachude star value undayirunnu...ennittu........ippo de pinnem....nga padam varate.

----------


## muthalakunju

First lukk

----------


## jawoose

*Thanks Muthalakunju
*

----------


## GangsteR

> First lukk


kollamallo.....

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Gopi annan...  :cheers:  Pandu Gopi annante action padathil side role aaitu Vikram abhinayichitondu.. ippo nere thirichum..

----------


## KHILADI

> Gopi annan...  Pandu Gopi annante action padathil side role aaitu Vikram abhinayichitondu.. ippo nere thirichum..


athana cheers smilie.... :Taz:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> athana cheers smilie....


aa jaada onnum kaanikathe side abhinayikan theerumaanichile.. athinu aanu  :cheers:

----------


## KHILADI

> aa jaada onnum kaanikathe side abhinayikan theerumaanichile.. athinu aanu


gethikedu aanede... :No:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> gethikedu aanede...


anganem parayam.. but Shankar padam aakumbol athonnum nokarathu. nalle break kittum..

----------


## KHILADI

> anganem parayam.. but Shankar padam aakumbol athonnum nokarathu. nalle break kittum..


kure side kitum...athu thanne break...

----------


## GangsteR

> kure side kitum...athu thanne break...


suresh annane verutae entayalum pidichidilla

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram-Shankar’s I tidbits
Time:11:04 am Date: Jun 23, 2012



Chiyaan Vikram is all set to start his next
film with Shankar, after the star has
recently wrapped up the talkie portions of
his upcoming action entertainer
Thaandavam with Anushka, Lakshmi Rai
and Amy Jackson.
Samantha will be pairing opposite Vikram
in this political thriller that is titled as I. AR
Rahman will be composing the music
tunes and background scores for I that will
soon hit the floors from 15 th of this July.
Ascar V Ravichandran will be producing I
under his Aascar Films banner.
Story of I revolves around the politics,
especially on the loopholes of elections.
Writer duo Suba will pen the dialogues, PC
Sreeram will crank the camera, Muthuraj
will handle the art direction, Antony will
take care of editing department, while stunt
master Anal Arusu, Peter Ming, Mary Vaggt
forms the remaining crew of I.
Meanwhile Vikram is gearing up for the
audio launch of AL Vijay directed
Thaandavam in July that is being
produced by UTV Motion Pictures, followed
by movie release in September.

----------


## Perumthachan

> Gopi annan...  Pandu Gopi annante action padathil side role aaitu Vikram abhinayichitondu.. ippo nere thirichum..


1980 - Manjil Virinja Pookal - Shankar is hero, Lalettan is villain.
1990 - Kizhakkunarum Pakshi - Lalettan is hero, Shankar is villain.

1993 - Mafia - Suresh Gopi in main role, Vikram as side
2013 - I - Vikram in main role, Suresh Gopi could be sided

----------


## aslamrazac

> 1980 - manjil virinja pookal - shankar is hero, lalettan is villain.
> 1990 - kizhakkunarum pakshi - lalettan is hero, shankar is villain.


2009-ividam swargamanu-lalettan is hero shankar is in side role

----------


## kevin

romatic thriller alle kollam..shankarnte calibrenu oru different subject aayal kidu thanne..

feeling happy n excited for gopi annan ...matte suman cheytha role pole onnum aavaruthu enne ulloo..

----------


## JimmyS900

> Gopi annan...  Pandu Gopi annante action padathil side role aaitu Vikram abhinayichitondu.. ippo nere thirichum..



Was SG hired on Shankar's insistence, or was it because of maybe Vikram? Probably Shankar... right... he's calling the casting shots.

----------


## MALABARI

> 1980 - Manjil Virinja Pookal - Shankar is hero, Lalettan is villain.
> 1990 - Kizhakkunarum Pakshi - Lalettan is hero, Shankar is villain.
> 
> 1993 - Mafia - Suresh Gopi in main role, Vikram as side
> 2013 - I - Vikram in main role, Suresh Gopi could be sided


1982-orupadu padangal-mammookka hero..lal side..
2010-twenty tweny..mammookka hero-- lal side.

ikka da...

----------


## David Billa

> 1982-orupadu padangal-mammookka hero..lal side..
> 2010-twenty tweny..mammookka hero-- lal side.
> 
> ikka da...


2008-twenty twenty..lalettan hero... mammukka side role....lalettan da... :Yeye:

----------


## JimmyS900

> 2008-twenty twenty..lalettan hero... mammukka side role....lalettan da...


One of my friends had a Telugu roommate watch this film with him. According to the Telugu kid (now he's star neutral)... he said it felt like the hero was SG. And the 2Ms were in supporting roles.  :rabbit:

----------


## Saathan

> One of my friends had a Telugu roommate watch this film with him. According to the Telugu kid (now he's star neutral)... he said it felt like the hero was SG. And the 2Ms were in supporting roles.


 :Scared: ........ 
SG kum cheriya role onnum alla... kure undu.... pakshe hero  :Nea:

----------


## JimmyS900

> ........ 
> SG kum *cheriya role* onnum alla... kure undu.... pakshe hero


He's the actor with the most screen time. And I think he killed the villain. Anyway, this is not my opinion.

----------


## KHILADI

> 2008-twenty twenty..lalettan hero... mammukka side role....lalettan da...


Mammuka side oo :Kannilkuthu: 

Mammukkayude pengale rape cheythavane mammuka rekshikunnu....Lal thattunnu...Lal nayakan..Mammukka villian polumalla :Shifty: ....,villiante side :Tongue: 

Myalafaari :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

*In tamil ‘i’ means beauty, king, guru,
astonishment, vulnerability (softness/
gentleness) etc. Produced by Aascar Films
V.Ravichandran… And music composed by
A.R.Rahman…
Starring Vikram, Santhanam, Malayalam super
star Suresh Gopi, Ramkumar (Nadigar Thilakam
Sivaji Ganesan’s eldest son) and many more…
It’ll be my first venture with veteran DoP PC
Sriram & writer duo SuBa.
Costume designer of ‘Men in Black’ series Mary
Vogt is designing special costumes. Peter Ming
of China and our own Anal Arasu will provide
the daredevil stunts. Australian Rising Sun
Pictures (RSP) who mesmerized us in the Harry
Potter series are in charge of the VFX, and will
be supervised by Srinivas.M.Mohan. Art
Director Muthuraj and Editor Antony also make
my team yet another time…
Under A.R.Rahman’s baton, written by Kabilan,
a song was recorded recently which was sung
by Vijay Prakash.
This is not a political film or about elections…
This is a full ‘N full Romantic Thriller…
The film will go on the floor from mid-July…*

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## GangsteR

> 


 :Yahbuhuha:   :Yahbuhuha:   :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## GangsteR

Suresh Gopi in Shankar film
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, June 23, 2012]



For the first time in his 20 year career,
director Shankar is bringing up a front line
Mollywood actor to play an important role
in his new film. Yes, Shankar's new flick 'I'
will have Mollywood star Suresh Gopi
donning a pivotal role. Basically a
romantic movie featuring Vikram in the
lead, the movie will start its shoot by the
15th of July. A R Rahman is in charge of
music while P C Sreeram handles the
camera.
Suresh Gopi had earlier been in Tamil for
just three movies, including Ajith's Dhina,
and Sharathkumar's 'Samasthanam'.

----------


## GangsteR

TFU Kannan @ TFU_
Kannan

#I - Santhanam, Samantha & Suresh
Gopi co-stars and DOP by P.C.Sriram.
Shooting starts from July 15.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram - Samantha's I boasts off Rs 70 crore
IndiaGlitz [Monday, June 25, 2012]
1 Comment




If it is Shankar is at the helm of affairs, it
has to be a grand and glitzy affair. The
director's forthcoming film 'I', which has
Vikram and Samantha in lead roles, is no
exception to this.
According to sources, the film is estimated
to be made at a budget of Rs 70 crore. In
addition to the Tamil versions, Telugu and
Hindi versions will also be made
simultaneously.
"Producer Aascar V Ravichandran is happy
about joining hands with Shankar and
Vikram after the super hit Anniyan. All that
he wants is a grand venture without any
compromise on the budget," sources say.
The film will have music by A R Rahman
and some of the top technicians of the
world are working in it. With dialogues by
writer duo Subha, the movie has story and
screenplay by Shankar himself. It is a
romantic thriller.

----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR CHANGED HIS MIND ON I
Jun 25, 2012



Director Shankar, sources say, was in talks
with Prabhu initially toplay an important
role in I. But when he went to Prabhu’s
house for ameeting, he felt that Ram
Kumar, Prabhu’s elder brother, would be
moresuitable for the role.
When he conveyed this, Prabhu was
extremely happy and said that hisbrother
should don the greasepaint for the role.
This is how RamKumar’s career as an
actor would begin, we hear.
Shankar had announced that he would
direct I next and has roped inVikram and
Samantha to play the lead role.

----------


## GangsteR

*70crores budget for Vikram-Samantha-
Shankar’s I*

Time:2:21 pm Date: Jun 25, 2012
Aascar V Ravichandran, one of the biggest
producers is all set to start their next with
director Shankar. Vikram will be pairing
opposite Samantha in this social film I that
is to be taken on elections.
Shankar has penned the script for I, which
is estimated to be filmed with a budget of
Rs.70crores on the whole. I will be
simultaneously canned in Tamil, Telugu
and Hindi versions. An Ascar film is happy
about producing Shankar’s directorial that
will be donned by Vikram.
AR Rahaman will be scoring the music
notes for I that will have writer duo Suba
[Suresh & Bala Krishnan] will pen the
dialogues, PC Sreeram will crank the
camera, Muthuraj will handle the art
direction and Antony will take care of
editing department while stunt master Anal
Arusu, Peter Ming, Mary Vaggt forms the
remaining crew of I.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's I next only to Endhiran
Jun 25, 2012



Shankar is famous for his high budget
ventures. Next to fall in the list of
Anniyan and Enthiran is I, starring
Vikram in the lead. The film, which was
earlier titled Therdhal, is expected to be
made at a budget of Rs 70 crores.
Aascar Ravichandran is producing the
film. It must also be noted that, it was
the same combination of Shankar and
Aascar Ravichandran which made
Anniyan. The film also stars the
happening Samantha as the female
lead. AR Rahman has been roped in to
make music and PC Sreeram will crank
the camera.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's I to be released in Telugu



Like his earlier films, superstar Vikram's
upcoming Shankar directed film I , which
officially announced on June 22, will be
released in Telugu.
The film's producer Aascar Ravichandran,
who earlier produced Vikram's
Aparichitudu , confirmed the same, stating:
"Our earlier film, Aparachitudu, with Vikram
and director Shankar was a sensational
hit. Now we are planning to release this
film in Telugu too since both the actor and
director have a big following in Andhra
Pradesh." I is made with a whopping Rs.
70 crores.
This is the second time Shankar and
Vikram are teaming up after six years. The
last time they worked together was for
Aparichitudu . The regular shooting of I will
start on July 15. A.R. Rahman is in charge
of music, while P.C. Sreeram handles the
camera.

----------


## veecee

action padamalle..., love story!!!!!
love story il suresh gopi ku enthu karyam  :Thinking:

----------


## GangsteR

> action padamalle..., love story!!!!!
> love story il suresh gopi ku enthu karyam


entelum kaanatirikilla...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Samantha Out of Shankar's Film?
Wednesday June 27, 2012



Grapevine has it that Samantha has
opted out of Shankar’s I. It was
announced just a few days ago that the
lady would play the female lead in this
film opposite Vikram and this news
comes as a shocker now. I is a mega
budget film with some top names like
PC Sriram and AR Rahman involved in
the project.
It is worth mentioning here that
Samantha had walked out of Mani
Ratnam’s Kadal citing date issues and
now follows Shankar’s I.
Though this is unconfirmed news,
sources say that Samantha’s dates are
in real mess owing to actress falling
sick some days ago. More details on ‘if
and why’ Samantha opted out of I will
be out only through an official
announcement.

----------


## sarath k

all the best

----------


## GangsteR

SAMANTHA'S BAD LUCK CONTINUES
Jun 29, 2012


Samantha was touted to be the luckiest
girl in the tinsel town just a couple of
weeks ago but all this has changed
suddenly. The actress opted out of Mani
Ratnam’s Kadal owing to date issues and
now she may not be starring in Shankar’s
I as well.
Samantha may not play Vikram’s lead girl
in I, say sources in the tinsel town. It is
disappointing that the actress has lost out
on two big projects in a row. Sources close
to Samantha attribute it to sheer bad luck
and hope that lady luck smiles on the
actress very soon.

----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR PLANS TO CHANGE IT: VIKRAM
Jun 29, 2012



Vikram, the hero in I, says that director
Shankar may change the title of the film.
Though a lot of explanation on what I
means has been given, the director is
hesitant to go ahead with the title. Vikram,
who shares a very rapport with Shankar,
says that the director is most likely to
change the title.
The shooting of I commences in July and
Vikram meanwhile would have completed
Thandavam. Shankar as usual is planning
I as a mega budget and some top names
in the business like AR Rahman and PC
Sreeram are associated with this film.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## jawoose

*[bimg]http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/333410_365344303532023_13362251_o.jpg[/bimg]

ithu First Look aano
*

----------


## GangsteR

> *[bimg]http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/333410_365344303532023_13362251_o.jpg[/bimg]
> 
> ithu First Look aano
> *


allaa...fans work aanu :Dancing:

----------


## GangsteR

*Samantha dropped  from Shankar-Vikram film due to skin allergies?*

       		       		       		IndiaGlitz       		 [Friday, June 29, 2012] 			 			Comments


    *More  Gallery* Mani Ratnam's 'Kadal' has definitely taken a toll on Samantha who seems to face endless hurdles in  making it big in here despite having everything to make it to the top in  Tamil cinema.

Buzz is that she has been dropped out of Chiyaan Vikram - Shankar's 'I' and that Shankar is looking  for a new face for this two heroine subject and has already spoken to  B-town glam dolls.

As IndiaGlitz had earlier reported, Samantha seems to have developed few skin allergies  due to the continuous shoots in harsh waters for 'Kadal' and is  currently undergoing treatment for acne and will not be able to face  harsh lights for 3 months!

Considering her health issue and the  buzz that the film is set to go on floors in the fag end of July,  insiders have it that it is unlikely that Samantha will continue to be a part of this biggie!  Vikram had reportedly hinted in a recent interview  that the film might be rechristened.

----------


## GangsteR

The dark secret of Samantha revealed                                                                                                                                                                                                


                                                                                                                                                                       Jun 29, 2012                                                                                                
Home                                     > More                                    news 
                                                                                                                                                                            It is now known that the  happening Samantha has opted out of two big projects, Mani Ratnam’s  Kadal and Shankar’s I. But the reasons behind these walk outs that too  from such big projects had been very mysterious, till now.

We  hear that the pretty actress is suffering from skin allergies caused  during the shoot of Mani Ratnam’s Kadal. It seems she has been taking  treatments and has been asked by the doctors to keep away from bright  lights for the next three months. These health issues seems to be the  reason for her opting out of Shankar’s I, which is all set to go on  floor this July.

However, her sci-fi Naan Ee will hit the screens  on July 6th and she still has Gautham Menon’s Neethane En  Ponvasantham alongside Jiiva.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's new girl                                                                                                                                                                                                


                                                                                                                                                                       Jun 29, 2012                                                                                                
Home                                     > More                                    news 
                                                                                                                                                                            After Samantha walked out of  Shankar’s mega budget film ‘I’, the director was keen about roping in a  Bollywood beauty. But now sources have revealed that it is going to be  the British beauty Amy Jackson, who will be wearing the shoes of  Samantha. She will be pairing up with Vikram for the second time with  this movie, after AL Vijay’s Thaandavam.

The buzz is that there  will also be another heroine, probably from the north. This Shankar’s  project will have National Award winner PC Sreeram’s cinematography and  Academy Award winner AR Rahman’s music. A technical team from Australia,  who did the special effects for the International super hit Harry  Potter series, will also work for this film. This film will go on floor  in July mid.

----------


## GangsteR

Will Shankar's I take the Robot route?                                                                                                                                                                                                


                                                                                                                                                                       Jun 29, 2012                                                                                                
Home                                     > More                                    news 
                                                                                                                                                                            Shankar’s next mega budget film  with Vikram in the lead is scheduled to go on floor in July after  Thandavam gets wrapped up. Shankar renamed the film from Therdhal to I  recently. But, the buzz is that the film might undergo another change in  its title. The film’s protagonist Vikram in a recent interview was  quoted as saying that Shankar is looking for a more suitable title for  the film.
 When Shankar launched his mega hit project Endhiran, he had named it  as Robot. But he had to change it to get tax redemption.

----------


## Frankenstein

Appo Sam purathayi alle  :Sad:

----------


## GangsteR

> Appo Sam purathayi alle


maniratnam  nw shankar...unlucky girl.. :Help:

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson in Vikram's I?



By Ambili S [ June 30, 2012 
By now we all know that Samantha has
walked out of Shankar's I due to date
clash. It is said that in the film Vikram will
have two looks there could be a gap
between the shooting schedules. Now the
latest is that the director is now planning
to rope in Amy Jackson as the leading
lady. Santhanam, Malayalam star Suresh
Gopi and G. Ram Kumar (Sivaji Ganesan's
elder son) will also play prominent role in
this flick.
The film will have dialogues written by
writers Suba (Suresh and Bala), P.C.
Sriram as cinematographer and maestro
AR Rahman as music director. Hollywood
fame Mary Vogt (of Men in Black fame)
will be the costume designer while Anil
Arasu amd Peter Ming will take care of
stunts. Rising Sun Pictures (RSP) (of Harry
Potter fame) is in charge of VFX. Recently
Rahman recorded a song for the film
written by Kapilan and sung by Vijay
Prakash.

----------


## jawoose

*Ivalaayalum mathi

Samanthayudey etha Adutha TAMIL release ullathu
*

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> *Ivalaayalum mathi
> 
> Samanthayudey etha Adutha TAMIL release ullathu
> *


Gautham Menon'te padam with Jeeva..

----------


## jawoose

> Gautham Menon'te padam with Jeeva..


*Neethan En ponvasantham*

*Njan marannu*

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson steps into Samantha’s shoes?
Time:11:12 am Date: July 02, 2012



Amy Jackson, who is in signing spree, is
touted to have signed one more project to
share the screen space with Chiyaan
Vikram. Yes, the former, who is playing a
key role in Vikram’s upcoming action
entertainer Thaandavam directed by AL
Vijay, has stepped into the shoes of
Samantha, who has opted out of I.
Shankar, who is busy with the pre-
production works of his Vikram starrer I in
China, is gearing up to start the shooting of
the movie I from 15 th of July. It is already
known that Shankar will always starts
canning a movie with a song and so this
time. Shankar has roped in Amy Jackson
to play one of the lead ladies in I, while the
search of other female lead is still on.
Names of Shruthi Hassan and Kajal
Agarwal are being considered to rope in
for I, but have to be finalized by the
makers, as the actresses are busy with
their earlier commitments. AR Rahman is
composing the music for I that is being
produced by Aascar V Ravichandran under
his Aascar Films banner while PC Sreeram
is handling cinematography among the
technical crew of I.

----------


## GangsteR

Santhanam again with Shankar



Comedian Santhanam is excited as he
has been roped in by Shankar to be part
of his tentatively titled ‘I’. Earlier
Santhanam has worked with Shankar in
his blockbuster film Enthiran and he
hopes to recreate the magic with this
too. Santhanam is looking forward to
the film as he will have ample dialogues
in Shankar’s film unlike in Deiva
Thirumagal and Thandavam.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar goes to China
Jul 02, 2012



“If it is Shankar’s film, watch out for the
exotic locations,” is what everybody
says. Shankar too does not take the
locations for granted. He picks up the
best suited one for his film. Presently,
the director is in China to confirm the
locations for his upcoming film ‘I’. The
film’s lead actor Vikram will also join
the director soon, after his Thaandavam
shoot. The last time Shankar shot in
China, it was for his Prashanth-
Aishwarya Rai starrer Jeans.
I, apart from Vikram will feature
Santhanam and Suresh Gopi in
important roles. Amy Jackson is said to
have replaced Samantha, as the female
lead of the film. Shankar is also looking
for another heroine, probably from the
North. AR Rahman will compose the
music and PC Sreeram will helm the
camera.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson pips Samantha out of Vikram -
Shankar film?
IndiaGlitz [Monday, July 02, 2012]



Buzz is that Amy Jackson replaced
Samantha from Vikram starrer 'I'! It's said
that Shankar has finalized on Amy
Jackson for the role that Samantha was
initially approached for this film.
Samantha recently opted out of the biggie
owing to skin issues, thanks to shooting in
rough seas for Kadal. It is also said that
Shruti Haasan and Kajal Aggarwal will be
approached, remember it's a two - heroine
project.
The film will go on floors once Shankar is
back from China, it is said that he is keen
on initiating the project before July 15. As
any Shankar directorial, this film too will
kick start with a song shoot in grand sets.
An official announcement is expected once
the lead ladies are finalized.

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson replaces Samantha?
01 July 2012 10:52:17



The latest from Shankar's Vikram starrer titled I
is that Amy Jackson has replaced Samantha in
the lead. Remember,
sify.com
first broke the story of Samantha opting out of
the film due to health reasons. The latest we
hear is that Amy Jackson has replaced
Samantha in the two heroine project.Shankar
who is away in China would be back in Chennai
in a few days' time. He wants to kick start the
film produced by Aascar Ravichandran with a
song beforeJuly 15. As per sources Shankar
always starts his films with a song picturisation
on a set in a Chennai studio. This time too he
will shoot a song in the outdoors near Chennai.
Once Shankar is back from China, the search
for the leading lady will start.The frontrunners
at the moment are said to be Sruthi Haasan or
Kajal Aggarwal depending on their availability and dates.

----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR SELECTS KAMAL'S HEROINE?
Jul 03, 2012



Sources are rife with news that Shankar has
selected Pooja Kumar to play one of the
female leads in his upcoming project
tentatively titled I. Apparently I is a two-
heroine subject and Pooja Kumar has been
roped in to play one of the heroines. Pooja
Kumar is one of the heroines in Kamal
Haasan’s Viswaroopam, it may be
mentioned here.
It may also be recalled that Samantha was
initially signed up to play the Vikram’s pair
in this film and she walked out of the
project at the last minute for reasons best
known to her.

----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR SELECTS HIS LOCATION!
Jul 03, 2012

[IMG] www.accesskollywood.com/akd-images/news-images/shankar-selects-his-location-i-03-07-12.jpg[/IMG]

Want to know the location that director
Shankar had selected for his tentatively
titled I? Well, it is China. The director is
known for selecting from great locations for
shooting his films and this time around
China has caught his fancy.
The shooting of this film will go on floors
later this month and the team is gearing up
to travel down to China to can some
important scenes.
I stars Vikram as the male lead and the
heroine is yet to be finalised after
Samantha walked out of the film.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram-Shankar’s I tidbits
Time:5:06 pm Date: July 04, 2012



I is the upcoming social movie that stars
Vikram as the lead. Shankar will direct this
political movie I that is to be taken on
elections.
Amy Jackson is playing a lead role in I,
who has earlier shared screen space with
Vikram in their forthcoming AL Vijay
directed Thaandavam. Kollywood buzzes
that director Shankar has also zeroed in
Santhanam and Viswaroopam girl Pooja
Kumar and planning to rope in a Indian
born foreign actress.
It is also being reported that, Vikram is
going to have two get ups in I, one with a
fit body shape for which the actor is hitting
the gym presently. While in the other
portions of I, Vikram has to look fat.
Shankar is planning to give a time of 3
months to Vikram to put on wait, after he
can the first half of the film, I.
Presently Shankar is away to China for the
location hunt and planning to shoot major
parts of I in China. The shooting of I starts
from 15 th of July with a song on the lead
pair, composed by AR Rahman in the
production of Aascar Films banner.

----------


## GangsteR

I...Three months leave!



Whether directors want to show him in
different getups from film to film, Vikram will
take lots of efforts for his getup and character.

Vikram who captivated the hearts of the kids in
Deiva Thirumagal is now donning an action
oriented role in Thandavam.
After Thandavam, Vikram will be acting in the
film titled I directed by Shankar. There are
various getups fro Vikram in this film.
In the first half, Vikram has to be very thin and
in the second half he should become bulky. So
Shankar has decided to shoot the sequences
in which Vikram will look thin.
After this he will be giving Vikram three
months break in order to increase his weight.
The shooting of I will be taking in China for
two months. There are two heroines in this
film. Amy Jackson could be one of the
heroines since Samantha has quit this film.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar fixes a deadline for Vikram
Jul 04, 2012
Home > More news



Shankar’s I is probably the hottest
thing in Kollywood right now. The
team’s tactic of revealing things now
and then is proving to be very useful in
building up the much needed curiosity.
The latest news is that the film’s lead
Vikram has two get ups in the film. For
one of the roles he will have to look
slim and fit and for the other he must
put on weight to look fat.
Shankar will shoot one half of the film
with Vikram looking slim now and will
give him three months time to gain
weight. After that, the director will
shoot the rest of the film. The director
is also planning to shoot major portion
of the film in China.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's different get-ups for I

 [ July 04, 2012 ]



Vikram is all set to hit the gym hard for his
forthcoming flick I , directed by Shankar. It
is said that in the film Vikram will have two
main looks in the film and there could be a
gap between the shooting schedules.
Sources also say that the actor will sport a
leaner look in the first half and a pumped
up muscle body in the second part. Vikram
is likely to take atleast three months in
between the schedule to work out.
Amy Jackson is been rumoured as the
leading lady. Santhanam, Malayalam star
Suresh Gopi and G. Ram Kumar (Sivaji
Ganesan's elder son) will also play
prominent role in this flick.
The film will have dialogues written by
writers Suba (Suresh and Bala), P.C.
Sriram as cinematographer and maestro
AR Rahman as music director. Hollywood
fame Mary Vogt (of Men in Black fame)
will be the costume designer while Anil
Arasu amd Peter Ming will take care of
stunts. Rising Sun Pictures (RSP) (of
Harry Potter fame) is in charge of VFX.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR GIVES A BREAK FOR VIKRAM
Jul 05, 2012



Director Shankar wants Vikram in two
different get-ups for I. In the first half, the
star will appear slim and trim and in the
second half he is required to increase his
weight. The director will film scenes with a
slim-looking Vikram first following which
the star will be allowed to go on a break for
two months.
During this break, Vikram is required to
increase his weight and look fit for the
second half of the film. Looks like director
Shankar has some special plans for
Vikram’s role and his fans are sure to enjoy
what they are likely to see on the silver
screens.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar wants Power Star?
Jul 05, 2012
Home > More news



Yet another interesting news about
Shankar’s I. We hear that director
Shankar has roped in Power Star
Srinivasan to play a small role in his
big budget film, I. If the reports are to
be believed, he will be given a chance
to mock at Vikram in the film.
Santhanam and Suresh Gopi too will
play important roles in the film. It is
believed that Amy Jackson and
Vishwaroopam fame Pooja Kumar, will
do the female leads of the film. Vikram
will also sport two getups. AR Rahman
will take care of the musical part of the
film and PC Sreeram will crank the
camera.

----------


## GangsteR

Sevanthi @
SevanthiWorld

Reason 4 that is Samantha has
previously committed 2 her Telugu
projects, she will not be in a position
to give bulk dates 4 Shankar's film.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's I in China?



Vikram is all set to hit the gym hard for his
forthcoming flick I , directed by Shankar. It
is said that in the film Vikram will have two
main looks in the film and there could be a
gap between the shooting schedules. The
director has set off to China for the location
hunt and it is said, a 50 day schedule has
been planned. Director Shankar has also
roped in Power Star Srinivasan to play a
small role in the film.
Amy Jackson is been rumoured as the
leading lady. Santhanam, Malayalam star
Suresh Gopi and G. Ram Kumar (Sivaji
Ganesan's elder son) will also play
prominent role in this flick.
The film will have dialogues written by
writers Suba (Suresh and Bala), P.C.
Sriram as cinematographer and maestro
AR Rahman as music director. Hollywood
fame Mary Vogt (of Men in Black fame) will
be the costume designer while Anil Arasu
amd Peter Ming will take care of stunts.
Rising Sun Pictures (RSP) (of Harry Potter
fame) is in charge of VFX.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar clarifies about 'I'



Director Shankar took it to the social
networking sites to disclose details
about his upcoming magnum opus ‘I’,
starring Vikram. There were reports that
the film will be a political drama. But
the ace director has washed off these
speculations and disclosed that it is a
romantic thriller.
He also officially announced his cast
and crew. He said, “Starring Vikram,
Santhanam, Malayalam super star
Suresh Gopi, Ramkumar (Nadigar
Thilakam Sivaji Ganesan’s eldest son)
and many more. It’ll be my first venture
with veteran DoP PC Sriram & writer
duo SuBa. Under A.R.Rahman’s baton,
written by Kabilan, a song was
recorded recently which was sung by
Vijay Prakash.”

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's clarification about his film
07 July 2012 06:57:56



Director Shankar who has just returned from
China has clarified through his blog that his I
will not be a political drama. He says it will be
a "romantic thriller". The ace director also
officially announced his starcast and crew.
Shankar wrote " It will star Vikram,Santhanam,
Suresh Gopi, Ramkumar (Nadigar Thilakam
Sivaji Ganesan's eldest son) and many more.
It'll be my first venture with veteran DoP PC
Sriram & writer duo Suba. UnderA.R.Rahman's
baton, written by Kabilan, a song was
recorded recently which was sung by Vijay
Prakash." Shankar, by his official statement
has created doubts whether Amy Jackson and
Pooja Kumar will be the two heroines of the
film.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR GETS POWER STAR ON-BOARD
Jul 10, 2012



Power Star Sreenivasan will be seen doing
a cameo in Shankar’s I. Sources say that
comedian Santhanam had recommended
the Power Star for this particular role in I.
Santhanam and Power Star are starring
together in Kanna Laddu Thinna Aasaya, it
may be mentioned here.
With Shankar roping in Sreenivasan for I,
fans wonder what his role would be. I
features Vikram as the hero with Amy
Jackson as his leading lady.

----------


## Perumthachan

Vellinakshatram has reported that Samantha has backed out of the movie. Now it will be Amy Jackson who is also in Vikram's 'Thaandavam'.

----------


## Binesh

samantha eecha yil kollayirunnu.......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram-Shankar’s I to launch tomorrow
Time:2:20 pm Date: July 14, 2012



I is the upcoming political movie that casts
Vikram in the lead role. Makers have
planned the official launch of the movie
tomorrow, on July 15.
Shankar will be wielding the megaphone for
this political entertainer I, which is to be
taken on elections. Amy Jackson, who has
shared the screen space with Chiyaan
Vikram in their upcoming action thriller film
Thaandavam directed by AL Vijay, will be
playing second female lead in I. The movie
will be launched officially tomorrow while
the shooting will start soon in China.
Aascar V Ravichandran is all set to produce
this high-budget movie I lavishly on his
Aascar Films banner. AR Rahaman will
compose music tunes for I, while PC
Sreeram will crank the camera, writer duo
Suba will pen the dialogues, Muthuraj will
handle the art direction, Antony will take
care of editing department, while stunt
master Anal Arusu, Peter Ming, Mary Vaggt
among the technical crew.

----------


## GangsteR

*Shankar - Vikram film goes on floors*
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, July 14, 2012]



Shankar's fresh project I, with Vikram in the
lead, is expected to hit the floors on
Sunday (July 15). The film will get a kick
start at a studio in Chennai.
It is said the first look of the movie will also
be unveiled on Sunday. I, a romantic
thriller, brings together Shankar, Vikram
and producer Aascar V Ravichandran after
the mega hit 'Anniyan'.
"The script work is over and writers Suba
have done a great job. Shankar is happy
with the writer duo since he was on the
lookout for a right replacement after the
demise of Sujatha," say sources.
Amy Jackson is the leading lady of I, which
has music by A R Rahman. Amy plays an
international model in this film. International
technicians have been roped in for the
movie, which has Suresh Gopi, Ramkumar
and others in pivotal roles.

----------


## GangsteR

TFU Kannan @
TFU_Kannan

#I - Shankar's romantic thriller starring
Vikram & Amy Jackson in the lead,
official launch tomorrow. Shooting in
China soon! #ARR

----------


## GangsteR

> samantha eecha yil kollayirunnu.......


yaa samanta matiyaarnu...she is looking cute

----------


## GangsteR

*Shankar-Vikram's 'I' pooja tomorrow!!*



Chiyaan Vikram and the ace director Shankar’s
next film ‘I’ going to launch tomorrow (July 15)
in a studio. Vikram has finished his
Thaandavam and ready for Shankar’s film.
The industry is expecting the first look poster
on tomorrow during movie launch. Amy
Jackson who paired along with Vikram in
latest Thaandavam is going to romance in this
film too.
In this film Amy is going to play as an
international model and the story is about a
urban life. The director Shankar is lip-locked
about the story. It is a high budget movie
being produced by Aascar V Ravichandran.
It has music by AR Rahman and it is said that
the director has already recorded one song.
While Camera is handled by PC Sreeram and
the art directed by Muthuraj. Duo Suba is
penning the script for the film. Antony in
editing department and stunt by Anal Arasu,
Peter Ming . . .

----------


## GangsteR

*Vikram and Shankar's "I" Pooja Launch on Sunday*



Vikram and Director Shankar's exciting next
big project ‘ஐ’ ("i") will conduct the Pooja
launch tomorrow (Sunday) in a studio. The
industry is expecting the first look poster for
the movie to be launched tomorrow. The
movie is expected to be stylish urban story
with Amy Jackson playing the role of an
international model. Amy has been spending a
lot of time learning Tamil to get ready for the
shooting. Vikram who had recently completed
his shooting for Thandavam is now ready to
start working with Shankar.
The movie is produced by Aascar Films, music
is composed by A.R.Rahman and
cinematography by P.C. Sriram. The movie
will have Santhanam and Suresh Gopi in key
roles. Shankar had also completed the
recording for a song with A.R.Rahman.
Shankar has locked the bound script and
raring to go.

----------


## GangsteR

*Vikram and Shankar’s “I” Movie
Launch Date*



I is the upcoming political movie that casts
Vikram in the lead role. Makers have planned
the official launch of the movie tomorrow, on
July 15.
Shankar will be wielding the megaphone for
this political entertainer I, which is to be taken
on elections. Amy Jackson, who has shared
the screen space with Chiyaan Vikram in their
upcoming action thriller film Thaandavam
directed by AL Vijay, will be playing second
female lead in I. The movie will be launched
officially tomorrow while the shooting will start
soon in China.
Aascar V Ravichandran is all set to produce
this high-budget movie I lavishly on his Aascar
Films banner. AR Rahaman will compose
music tunes for I, while PC Sreeram will crank
the camera, writer duo Suba will pen the
dialogues, Muthuraj will handle the art
direction, Antony will take care of editing
department, while stunt master Anal Arusu,
Peter Ming, Mary Vaggt among the technical
crew.

----------


## kunjumon

First Look!

----------


## FIGHTER



----------


## singam

> First Look!


vikaraminu ithil beard vecha getup aano..thandavam lauch partyil okke athyairinnu getup..

----------


## GangsteR

> vikaraminu ithil beard vecha getup aano..thandavam lauch partyil okke athyairinnu getup..


shankar movie aaya kondu stills oke kurae days kazhinjae purathu varullu..kanandu onnum parayan pattilla

----------


## Frankenstein

> First Look!



 :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:

----------


## GangsteR

* Shankar and Vikram's "I" on floors* 



As reported yesterday, Shankar and Vikram's
"I" first look poster is released today. The
Poojai ceremony is conducted in small scale
today in studio. Since this is just an
announcement, Shankar has kept it low
profile.
It appears to be July 15, Sunday is an
auspicious day for Tamil Cinema. In addition to
Shankar's "I", Venkat Prabhu's "Biriyani"
will also be conducting their pooja launch at
around the same time in Studio Green office.

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Kidilam... Padam sure shot blockbuster

----------


## Flackyz

> Kidilam... Padam sure shot blockbuster


ath parayanundo urappalle.

----------


## singam



----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @
Dhananjayang

Congrats to Shankar sir & Chiyaan
Vikram sir on the commencement of "I"
today ...the next magnum opus in
Tamil Cinema. Looking forward

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @
sri50

Busy Sunday 4 Kollywood - 4 Tamil
films launched 2 de (1) Shankar's big
budget Vikram starrer I

----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR'S I - THE NEW POSTER
Jul 16, 2012



The latest poster of Shankar’s I has
created a lot of anticipation among the
movie buffs. While the first look simply
contained the Tamil alphabet I, the new
poster shows a man carrying a woman
with blood streaks.
The poster was very artistic, no doubt. But
with ace cinematographer PC Sreeram
associating with maverick Shankar for the
first time, the film is certainly going to be
artistic throughout.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar kick-starts I
Monday July 16, 2012



Director Shankar’s magnum opus, I,
went on floors yesterday, July 15th,
2012. The film stars Vikram in the lead.
Earlier, Samantha was roped in to play
the female lead in this film but the
actress opted out owing to reasons
best known to her.
Oscar winner AR Rahman will be
scoring the music for this film and ace
cinematographer PC Sreeram will be
cranking the camera. Aascar
Ravichandran is producing I on a huge
budget under his banner Aascar Films.

----------


## GangsteR

*Shankar, Venkat Prabhu and Hari start
rolling*
Jul 16, 2012



It was an important day for Kollywood
yesterday. The three favourite directors
of K-town Shankar, Venkat Prabhu and
Hari launched their films I, Biriyani and
Singam 2 respectively yesterday, a day
before the start of the ‘Aadi’ month.
Shankar’s mega budget I stars Vikram
and Amy Jackson, Venkat Prabhu’s
Biriyani features Karthi and Richa
Gangopadhyay and Hari’s Singam has
Suriya, Anushka and Hansika in the
lead. Studio Green is producing the
brothers, Suriya and Karthi’s films
Singam 2 and Biriyani and I is being
produced by Aascar Ravichandran.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar reveals exciting details about
Vikram's film
Jul 16, 2012



Director Shankar who is fresh from the
super success of Nanban is very busy
with pre-production work on his next
film with Vikram, I. However, the ace
director took some time out to update
fans about the film. He said that the
Tamil letter, I stands for beauty, King,
guru, astonishment, vulnerability,
tenderness etc. V Ravichandran of
Aascar Films will be bankrolling I and
music is by AR Rahman.
The cast includes Vikram, Amy
Jackson, Santhanam, Suresh Gopi and
Sivaji Ganesan's elder son, Ramkumar.
PC Sriram will be the Director of
Photography. Writer duo, SuBa will be
doing the script. Mary Vogt who did
the costumes in the MIB series will be
doing some special designs for I. Peter
Ming from China and Anal Arasu will
handle stunts. Australian Rising Sun
Pictures (RSP) who rocked our world
with the Harry Potter series will be
doing the VFX under the supervision of
Srinivas M Mohan. Art direction is by
Muthuraj and editing will be by Antony.
AR Rahman has already completed a
song which has lyrics by Kabilan and
has been rendered by Vijay Prakash.
Shankar said that I is going to be a
romantic thriller and contrary to what
has been reported it is not about
politics or elections. Shooting will begin
from mid July. I is clearly off to a good
start and we can expect great things
from this amazing team.

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson ♥ @
i_am_amyjackson

Just had the Pooja for 'I' & now onto
the shoot.. Too excited to work with
Shankar Sir, and so happy to be
starring next to Vikram again!

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson ♥ @
i_am_amyjackson

Great schedule for 'I' complete..
Working with Vikram and Santhanam
again is amazing

----------


## GangsteR

kodeeswaran programmil suresh gopi hair style okke change cheytittundallo...ee filminu vendiyano

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## muthalakunju

> kodeeswaran programmil suresh gopi hair style okke change cheytittundallo...ee filminu vendiyano


aayirikanam.... :Basketball:

----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR'S CHINESE SECRET
Jul 21, 2012



Shankar's I is well underway since it went
on floors on the 15th of this month. Touted
to be a romantic thriller that is produced by
Oscar Ravichandran, I will have Brit beauty
Amy Jackson playing Vikram's female lead.
AR Rahman scores for the movie, his Tamil
movie in a while.
Shankar and the crew are flying to China
for one leg of the shooting and as opposed
to everyone's assumption it is not only for
the song sequences that the crew is in
China. Shankar is also touted to shoot
some significant sequences of the movie
while in China, according to production
sources.

----------


## GangsteR

Amy paid a bomb for I?
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, July 21, 2012]




When she was booked for
'Madrasapattinam', Amy Jackson, if
sources are to be believed, was paid Rs 5
lakh. And when director Vijay roped her in
again, this time for 'Thaandavam', she was
signed for somewhere between Rs 45 and
50 lakh.
Now for 'I', a film directed by Shankar with
Vikram in the lead, the British actress has
been reportedly paid Rs 75 lakh, a
whopping amount considering that she is
just one film old in Tamil cinema.
"Shankar and the producer (Aascar V
Ravichandran) were thoroughly convinced
with Amy's skills and screen presence and
hence they came forward to pay the huge
sum," sources say.
The mega budget film hit the floors in
Chennai Sunday last. With A R Rahman
composing the music, 'I', a romantic thriller
that it is, features Vikram in a 'never seen
before role'. Amy Jackson plays an
international super model in this mega
budget film.

----------


## AslaN

*Dr.Chiyaan Vikram Fans Kerala
*

* Deepika Padukone to sizzle with  Chiyaan Vikram in ‘ஐ’(I)?

 The latest buzz from Shankar's stable is that the high-profile  filmmaker has started his next venture titled I, being produced by  Aascar Films, at a special set erected at AVM Studios with lead pair  Vikram and Amy Jackson dancing to a peppy tune by A.R. Rahman.

 Sources say that another heroine from Bollywood is likely to be part of the ensemble  cast. Now, the biggest rumour is that Deepika Padukone will be brought  on board by Shankar. According to the script, her character will make an  appearance only in the second half.

 Since Dippy is busy with  her B-town commitments, Shankar has reportedly asked for her dates only  at a later stage. Deepika has already created a stir by joining  Superstar Rajinikanth's film Kochadaiyaan. A director with Midas such, a  national award winning co star, a staggering budget, and an  Oscar-winning composer what more Dippy could ask for? Apparently, the  Bollywood diva is making a lot of effort to adjust her dates to accommo  date Shankar.

 Source : Deccan Chronicle
 Dated: 22nd-JULY -2012
*

----------


## AslaN

hehe...epol eadu big budget movie announce cheydalum adyam veruna peru deepikayude anello  :Laughing:

----------


## ballu

Samanthaku enthu skin releated asukam undu ennum athu kondu anu ee padam ulpade mattu cinemakalil ninum maariyathu ennu reports undu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Samanthaku enthu skin releated asukam undu ennum athu kondu anu ee padam ulpade mattu cinemakalil ninum maariyathu ennu reports undu


unlucky girl...lost maniratnam n shankar project

----------


## GangsteR

SRI DEVI MAKES A COMEBACK WITH
SHANKAR'S I?
Jul 23, 2012



If reports are to be believed, former heroine
Sri Devi is all set to make a comeback with
the Shankar directed I. The has been
missing from the Kollywood film circuit ever
since she forayed into Bollywood and then
settled for marital bliss with producer
Boney Kapoor.
Sri Devi staged a comeback with English
Vinglish recently and now there is a talk
that she has bagged an important role in
Shankar’s I.
I has Vikram playing the male lead and AR
Rahman as the music director.

----------


## GangsteR

*Shankar divides I between Amy
Jackson and Deepika Padukone*
Jul 23, 2012



Shankar and his team were recently at
AVM studios, shooting for the mega
budget I. Amy Jackson, who plays one
of the female leads in the film tweeted
that she was done with her first
schedule. Now we hear that a part of
the film has a period setting. Shankar
had tried this in Indian, in which a part
of the story happens during the British
rule.
We also hear that the director is trying
to convince Deepika Padukone to do
the other female lead in the film. If
everything goes well, she will be seen
in the second half of the film, say
reports. The pretty Bollywood dame is
making her Kollywood debut with the
Rajinikanth starrer Kochadaiyaan.

----------


## GangsteR

DeepikaPadukone in Shankar's I?



The first look of director Shankar's new film
I , starring Vikram, was unveiled recently.
Vikram and Amy Jackson has already
started to shoot the song sequence at a
special set erected in AVM Studios. Now
the latest is that the director has
approached Bollywood diva Deepika
Padukone to play an important role in the
film. It is also said that Deepika's character
will make an appearance only after the
intermission.
This romantic thriller is produced by Aascar
Ravichandran. Amy Jackson is the heroine
and she plays the role of an international
model. Suresh Gopi and Ramkumar play
pivotal roles. A.R. Rahman is scoring the
music, while PC Sreeram is in charge of
cinematography.

----------


## GangsteR

*Here is some interesting info about
Shankar’s I. According to sources in the
tinsel town, a part of this film will be set in
a different era. It will partly be a period film
and Shankar is making all efforts to bring it
out perfectly well.
Vikram plays the lead role in this film and
sources say that Amy Jackson will be his
lead pair. Oscar winner AR Rahman will be
setting the tunes for this flick.*

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*I am not doing Shankar's film: Deepika Padukone
*



*Actress Deepika Padukone has rubbished reports that she is doing ace  Tamil director Shankar's upcoming film, saying she has no clue about the  film.
The filmmaker garnered a lot of applause with Rajinikanth-starrer Sivaji  (2007) and Robot (2010) and there was a buzz that Shankar's next film                   is with Tamil superstar Vikram and Deepika, 26, will play his love interest.
"I got a google alert about it (this film), but they are all rumours. I  am not doing Shankar's film," Deepika told reporters here last evening  at an event.
The film will be shot simultaneously in Tamil, Telugu and Hindi.

Meanwhile, Deepika, whose fresh look was very much appreciated in Cocktail, says she does not believe on crash diets.

"The  idea is not to repeat the look I had in Cocktail. It was apt for that  film. Of course one wants to experiment with the look.. I want to do  something different.

"I did alter my diet a bit. But since I have  always been fit, I did not have to go on crash exercise. I needed a bit  of tweaking. I don't believe in crash diets. For me working out and  eating healthy is part of my lifestyle. I don't do it for a particular  film," she said.

Though the model-turned-actress has maintained herself but she does not believe much in the size-zero concept also.* *"I feel size zero does not matter.. Fitness and health should come  first. I know people who are heavy but have great stamina. There is  nothing wrong being size zero as long as it is a healthy size zero," she  said.*

----------


## GangsteR

Deepika Padukone or Priyanka Chopra in
Shankar's next?
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, July 24, 2012]



Everything about a Shankar directorial is
nothing less than news. It is now said that
his 'I' with Vikram and Amy Jackson is a
period-cum-contemporary entertainer and
that there's room for another female lead in
the second half of the film.
Rumors suggest that Deepika Padukone
has been approached for this role by
Shankar and that the dusky damsel has
given her nod albeit she hasn't signed yet
on the dotted lines.
However, scribes also express that the
Shankar directorial Priyanka Chopra was
approached for sometime last year is this
film but sources close to the team rule
them out as Shankar worked on this script
only post 'Nanban'.
The film recently went on floors in Chennai
at the AVM Studios and we hear that Amy
has wrapped her portions in the first
schedule. Like all Shankar films, 'I' started
with an extravagant song shoot.
We'll have to wait to see who will play the
second female lead in 'I', looks like it will
be a B-town actress for sure.

----------


## GangsteR

> *I am not doing Shankar's film: Deepika Padukone
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Actress Deepika Padukone has rubbished reports that she is doing ace  Tamil director Shankar's upcoming film, saying she has no clue about the  film.
> The filmmaker garnered a lot of applause with Rajinikanth-starrer Sivaji  (2007) and Robot (2010) and there was a buzz that Shankar's next film                   is with Tamil superstar Vikram and Deepika, 26, will play his love interest.
> "I got a google alert about it (this film), but they are all rumours. I  am not doing Shankar's film," Deepika told reporters here last evening  at an event.
> The film will be shot simultaneously in Tamil, Telugu and Hindi.
> ...


thanx macha..apol deepika illa allae

----------


## GangsteR

I am not there in 'I': Deepika
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, July 25, 2012]



Refuting media reports that she would be
part of Shankar's forthcoming film 'I',
Bollywood starlet Deepika Padukone has
said that no such development was in the
pipeline.
Speaking to media persons in Mumbai, the
actress, who is making her Kollywood
debut with Superstar Rajinikanth's
upcoming film 'Kochadaiyaan', said, "I got
a google alert about it, but they are all
rumours. I am not doing Shankar's film."
There was a buzz that either Deepika or
Priyanka Chopra would be one of the
heroines of 'I', which already has
'Madarasapattinam' girl Amy Jackson as
the leading lady.
Now that Deepika has clarified, all eyes are
now on Priyanka. Produced by V
Ravichandran of Aascar Films, 'I' has
Vikram in the lead. A R Rahman is scoring
the music, with Suresh Gopi playing a
crucial role.

----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR ALLOTS 35 DAYS
Jul 28, 2012



It has already been reported that director
Shankar will leave for China along with the
rest of his I team to film some important
portions there. The director has allotted a
35-day schedule exclusively for shooting in
China.
He is said to be making all preparations to
ensure that the China schedule goes on
smoothly. I stars Vikram in the lead role
with Amy Jackson as his heroine. AR
Rahman will be composing the tunes for
the songs in this film. Sources say that the
title of I may undergo a change at the later
stages.

----------


## GangsteR

Is Vikram behind Shankar's I heroine?
Aug 02, 2012



Amy Jackson is pairing up with Vikram
in Shankar’s mega project 'I'
immediately following Thaandavam.
Gossip mongers around the industry
are trying to say that Vikram had
recommended Amy to Shankar, which
the actor dusted off as baseless
rumors. He said, " I think everyone
knows who Shankar sir is."
He added, “Shankar needed a London
girl for the character and he chose
Amy. I had nothing to do with that."

----------


## GangsteR

*Vikram - The Big Budget Survivor*

Celebrities have always inspired people and Chiyaan Vikram is one of those
charismatic personalities who is that
heartthrob of millions of people across the
world because of his charming personality.
There is more money put on Chiyaan Vikram
than any other Kollywood star at the moment.
Nearly Rs 125 to Rs 135 Crore is riding on
Vikram who is acting in
two biggies at the moment- AL Vijay’s
Thaandavam and Shankar’s I. Vikram is
playing solo hero in both these films.
Thaandavam is an action thriller directed by
AL Vijay and has Vikram, Santhanam,
Jagapati Babu, Anushka,Amy Jackson, and
Lakshmi Rai .
It is produced by UTV Motion Pictures with
music by GV Prakash and has been
extensively shot in London by ace
cinematographer Nirav Shah. The internal
valuation UTV would have put on
Thaandavam would be around Rs 50 to Rs 55
Crore.
Vikram is again playing solo hero in showman
of south cinema Shankar’s I. Remember
Shankar always make big-budget fantasy
movies, with A team of technicians. I has
Vikram, Amy Jackson, yet to be cast
Bollyhood heroine, Malayalam actor Suresh
Gopi, Ramkumar Ganesan and Santhanam in
the cast.
The film has music by Oscar winner AR
Rahman and camera is by the wizard PC
Sreeram. It is going to be shot extensively in
never before seen locations in China and is
produced by the leading producer Aascar
Ravichandran. Aascar Ravi has earmarked a
budget of Rs 75 to Rs 85 Crores on the film.
Vikram’s last release Rajapattai may have
failed at the box-office, but it has not affected
his ratings in any way. His previous release
Deivathirumagal got him awards and box-
office success.
Now Thaandavam is being marketed directly
by UTV, which has a huge distribution
network in TN. Thaanndavam Telugu dubbing
(Sivathaandavam ) has gone for a good price
and Kerala and Karnataka deal is almost
sealed. Aascar Ravichandran always markets
the films he produces and with I he is going
national. Aascar Films will directly release I in
Tamil, Telugu and Hindi markets in the
summer of 2013.
Vikram is today one of the highest paid
actors in the industry. He is rumoured to
have been paid Rs 13 Cr for Thaandavam
while he has signed for I at a new record Rs
15 Cr! The buzz on Thaandavam scheduled to
release in September is positive.
All that Vikram needs is a good script the
rest he has in abundance- star power and an
actor of substance. Vikram is definitely on a
roll.

----------


## GangsteR

I was nervous before Shankar: Amy





She’s the pretty English rose that’s hit Tamil cinema whose career is going great guns right now. Amy Jackson seems to have her fingers in two very interesting pies and has every reason to be gung ho about a
bright future in films. Apart from
Thaandavam, she is now acting in Shankar’s
I. It couldn’t get bigger than this and she is
grateful. Speaking exclusively to Sify.com ,
the actor opens up on the experience of
working in a Shankar film and with Vikram…
How is it working with Vikram, who is your
co star in both Thandavam and I?
He is my costar in both Thaandavam and I.
He is a very sweet person and just awesome
to work with. And he is a big help.
How is Thaandavam special to you?
Well I am dancing for the first time so I am
very happy about that! ( laughs). It’s also a
very different character and a wonderful role
for me. I couldn’t have asked for more!
Tell us about I. How did you bag the role?
You know I still can’t believe how quickly it
all happened. Before I knew it, out of the
blue, in two days I had signed the film!
What’s your role in it?
I play an international girl. That’s all I can
reveal!
How was it working with a director like
Shankar?
I was very nervous the first day before
Shankar. But his is so humble! He welcomed
me on the sets and made me feel really
comfortable. I realize that he has a huge
status here and I feel very lucky to have got a
Shankar film so early in my career!

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's I: Rs. 80 crores budget



The first look of director Shankar's new film
I, starring Vikram, was unveiled recently.
The shooting of the film started on July 15,
in Chennai. The unit will soon leave for
China for the foreign schedule. Now the
latest is that the film is made with an
whopping Rs. 80 crores budget.
This romantic thriller is produced by Aascar
Ravichandran. Amy Jackson is the heroine
and she plays the role of an international
model. Suresh Gopi and Ramkumar play
pivotal roles. A.R. Rahman is scoring the
music, while PC Sreeram is incharge of
cinematography.
Director Shankar and Vikram are teaming
up again, after six years. The last time they
worked together was for the super hit
movie, Anniyan.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram gets 15 crore for I?



If the reports are to be believed, South
India's most bankable hero Vikram has got
Rs. 15 crore as his remuneration to play
the lead in ace director Shankar's
upcoming bilingual I , being made in Tamil
and Telugu.
It is heard that after a few round of
negotiations, the film's producer Aascar
Ravichandran sealed the deal for Rs. 15
crore, considering Vikram's ability to pull
the audiences in Kollywood and Tollywood
alike!
It is not sure whether Vikram will get a
share of collections. With this, Vikram joins
the club of actors like Rajinikanth, Kamal
Haasan, Vijay and Ajith, who charge Rs. 15
crore or above per film.

----------


## GangsteR

*Actor Vikram’s salary touches 15 crore mark*
Wednesday, Aug 08, 2012


Reports are abuzz that Vikram is paid Rs. 15
crore for Shankar’s ‘I’.
Vikram occupies an important place in Tamil
cinemas. Vikram struggled for more than 10
years and got a place for himself through
movie ‘Sethu’. At times, he spoils his image
by doing lousy movies as ‘Majaa’ and
‘Rajapaattai’.
But his talent in acting and his interest have
won him a unique place in cinemas.
Currently, Vikram does two mega budget
movies. One is ‘Thaandavam’. The movie is to
be released the coming September.
Following the movie, he does Shankar’s ‘I’. It
is reported that Vikram has remuneration of
Rs. 15 crore for the movie. Already, Vijay and
Ajith have crossed this limit. Only now, Vikram
has come to this range.
It is said that the budget for movie ‘I’ is Rs. 85
crore. It is said that such a budget has been
fixed taking into account fans for Vikram, and
rights for Tamil, Telugu and Hindi.

----------


## GangsteR

VIKRAM'S GET-UP IN I
Aug 13, 2012



When Vikram sported a very different get-
up in Pithamagan, he covered up his head
with a scarf. He is repeating the same, but
this time with a cap, for I. Sources say that
the star will be sporting a very different get-
up, particularly a hair style, and does not
want the looks to be revealed.
Due to this, he is seen wearing a cap when
making public appearances. I is directed
by Shankar and star Amy Jackson as the
leading lady.

----------


## b a l a r a m a n

oru anniyan expect cheyyamo

----------


## GangsteR

> oru anniyan expect cheyyamo


over expectation illandirikunatha nallathu

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

Appo 15 Kodi Kadannavarude List'il Aalum Koodi...!
Rajni, Vijay, Ajith, Surya, Vikram.!

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Gopi annante stills vallathum vanno?

----------


## GangsteR

> Gopi annante stills vallathum vanno?


stills onnum vannilla thuvarae

----------


## GangsteR

*Vikram in new look for `I'at thaandavam audio launch*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Happy B'day to Shankar, the showman of
K'wood!



The showman of south cinema, director Shankar is celebrated his 49th birthday yesterday (August 17). Shankar has been around for 19 years and
has directed 11 films, which were all
commercial hits. From his first film Gentleman
(1993) to his last release Nanban (2012), he
has showed that he clearly understands mass
psychology and the way to make fantasy
entertainers.
Shankar is today the highest paid director in
Tamil cinema and is a respected brand. As a
producer he has encouraged young blood and
given break to directors like Chimbudevan
and others. Now Shankar is making another
big budget movie I for producer Aascar
Ravichandran. I will be Shankar's 12th film
and will release in 2013 summer.

----------


## GangsteR

Happy B'day to Shankar, the showman of K'wood!



The showman of south cinema, director Shankar is celebrated his 49th birthday yesterday (August 17). Shankar has been around for 19 years and
has directed 11 films, which were all
commercial hits. From his first film Gentleman
(1993) to his last release Nanban (2012), he
has showed that he clearly understands mass
psychology and the way to make fantasy
entertainers.
Shankar is today the highest paid director in
Tamil cinema and is a respected brand. As a
producer he has encouraged young blood and
given break to directors like Chimbudevan
and others. Now Shankar is making another
big budget movie I for producer Aascar
Ravichandran. I will be Shankar's 12th film
and will release in 2013 summer.

----------


## GangsteR

Latest updates from 'I' team
Aug 20, 2012
Home > More news



It’s been a long time since we have
heard from team ‘I’. When
behindwoods tried to contact the team,
a close source updated us that they
were shooting in Kasimedu. We came
to know that the team consisting of
Vikram is sweating it out for this 45-
day schedule. We hear their day starts
at 5 in the morning and goes till late
night.
I features Amy Jackson, Suresh Gopi,
Ramkumar Ganesan and Santhanam in
pivotal roles. Shankar is also hunting
for another heroine, probably from the
north, for the film. AR Rahman, who
has a number of projects in hand
including Kadal, Kochadaiyaan,
Mariyaan, Yohan and Thuppariyum
Anandhan, is composing tunes for I too
and ace cinematographer PC Sreeram
is behind the lens.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram shooting for I in Kasimedu
Time:1:29 pm Date: Aug 20, 2012



After completing Thaandavam with AL
Vijay, Vikram has started shooting for I
without any break. Chiyaan along with the
unit of I is reported to be shooting in
Kasimedu.
Kasimedu has a fishing harbor and the
makers will be shooting there for a long 45
days shoot, reports sources. Ace director
Shankar is wielding the megaphone for this
election script titled I with Amy Jackson,
Santhanam, Suresh Gopi and Ramkumar
Ganesan in the cast alongside Vikram.
However Shankar is in search of one more
lead actress for Vikram according to the
script, but no one is finalized yet.
The Oscar winner music composer AR
Rahman is set o compose yet another
beautiful album for Shankar and Vikram,
while PC Sreeram is taking care of direction
of photography along the technical crew of
I.

----------


## veecee

get up kollam, enikishtapettu  :cheers:

----------


## camel

Ithu thakarkkum

----------


## maryland

All the best...

----------


## GangsteR

@directorshankar 's film with #Chiyaan
#Vikram is titled #Manoharudu in
Telugu. #Manoharudu - Handsome
Guy. #Unconfimed

----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR'S I TITLED MANOHARUDU
Aug 21, 2012



We hear from our sources that Shankar is
contemplating on naming the Vikram starrer
as Manoharudu. The director has
announced that this film has been
tentatively titled I in Tamil and now we hear
that the Telugu version will be known as
Manoharudu.
Vikram plays the hero in this bilingual with
Amy Jackson roped in as one of his
heroines. The director is scouting for
another leading lady to cast in the film, say
sources. Oscar winner AR Rahman will
wield the music baton for this film.

----------


## GangsteR

*Powerstar the ROBOT in Shankar's I*
PUBLISHED DATE: 21/Aug/2012


It is a known fact that Powerstar
Dr.Sreenivasan always boasts high of himself
and feels that his only competitor is Superstar
Rajinkanth. He had also expressed his wish to
do a film like Endhiran. From what we hear,
seems like his wish is getting fulfilled as
Powerstar Dr. Sreenivasan will be doing the
character of a Robot in Shankar's movie 'I'
which has Chiyaan Vikram and Amy Jackson
in the lead.
The film shooting is progressing well and the
next phase of shoot will begin in the U.S.
Music by A.R.Rahman, cinematography by
P.C.Sreeram and Anthony will take care of
Editing.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar restricts Amy Jackson from partying



The first look of director Shankar's new film
I , starring Vikram and Amy Jackson, has
already created a rage. The shooting of the
film started on July 15, in Chennai.
This romantic thriller is produced by Aascar
Ravichandran. Amy Jackson reportedly
plays the role of an international model.
Now the latest is that the director has
asked the Brit star to stay away from
parties till the completion of I. It is heard
that Amy looked so dull on the sets after
attending late night parties and this has not
gone well with the director; he immediately
asked the actress to avoid such late night
events.
Suresh Gopi and Ramkumar play pivotal
roles. A.R. Rahman is scoring the music,
while PC Sreeram is incharge of
cinematography.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar says 'no partying' to Amy
Aug 24, 2012



When it comes to Shankar’s movies,
the director expects his actors to give
their best for it. And in a recent
incident, the ace director has proved it
again.
The Brit beauty Amy Jackson is playing
the female lead in ‘I’, opposite Vikram.
The actress, being a social person, had
attended a party during a night and
appeared for the shoot a bit tired in the
morning. Shankar, watching her not
delivering her best, requested her to
party less, as it was affecting the
overall output of the film. The director,
who expects his actors to keep their
looks secretive till the release of the
film, has also asked her to keep her
public appearances in check. And Amy
has also agreed to abide by Shankar's
instructions.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's 'I' becomes 'Manoharudu'
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, August 25, 2012]



Shankar is one of the pioneers in the south
who started making bilinguals, years before
such a trend emerged. Now that making
movies in Tamil and Telugu simultaneously
is becoming the order of the day, will the
director's next be an exception?
Obviously, Shankar's forthcoming flick 'I',
which has Vikram in the lead, is being
simultaneously made in Telugu. The title of
the Tollywood version, according to
sources, is 'Manoharudu'.
Starring Amy Jackson as the leading lady,
the movie is touted as a romantic thriller,
with Suresh Gopi, Ramkumar and others
playing crucial roles. Music is by A R
Rahman. The film also sees Powerstar
Srinivasan as a robot according to rumor
mills.
Aascar V Ravichandran is said to be
producing the film at a whopping budget of
Rs 140 crore, thereby making 'I' one of the
costliest movies of the decade.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's shoot cancelled due to
Santhanam
Aug 27, 2012


Santhanam is among the busiest stars
in tinsel town and producers would go
to any extent to have him in their
movies. Such is the pull that he has on
the audiences. He is a part of so many
projects that sometimes, his schedules
get mixed up.
Recently, Shankar had planned to
shoot some scenes with Santhanam on
a particular day's schedule of I. But,
Santhanam could not make it to the
shoots of I as he was occupied with
some other movie. He revealed the
same to Shankar who understood his
plight and decided to cancel that day's
shoot.

----------


## shahin369

shooting entaayi??

----------


## KHILADI

Annan join cheytho :Thinking:

----------


## GangsteR

Amy mocks at reports about her causing
trouble for Shankar's I
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, August 29, 2012]



Amy Jackson and Ek Deewana Tha
(Vinnaithandi Varuvaya) co-star, Prateik
Babbar were visibly head over heels for
one another and were dating ever since the
film kick-started. It's also said that the duo
moved in together in Mumbai for a while.
However, a leading daily has now subtly
suggested that the duo have parted ways,
adding to the rumors that occurred few
weeks back. It's said that Prateik's over
possessive nature brought about this break
up and Amy is not over it yet, and the
pretty damsel is partying hard in Chennai
to get over this relationship.
Rumors had it recently that Shankar asked
Amy to not party as its affecting her look
the next day during the shoot of the film!
However, Amy, the thorough professional
that she is, has indirectly mocked at these
reports in a lighter vein. "Wow, must be
out partying with my frigging mother here
in Chennai... The party capital of the
world", she wrote on her microblogging
page. Remember Chennai's clubs shut
down early and celebrities don't really
party hard in here?
Amy definitely knows how to shut those
miscreants early in her career! Way to go
girl!

----------


## GangsteR

> Annan join cheytho


cheythu..stills onnum purathu vannilla

----------


## GangsteR

> shooting entaayi??


progressing...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Director Shankar is razor sharp
Sep 10, 2012
Home > More news



While Vikram is getting ready for the
release of Thaandavam on the 28th of
September, he is also getting busy
with Shankar's I side by side. His pony
tailed look with a thick mustache has
already made a mark among his fans.
He admired director Shankar for his
razor sharp vision, the magnificence he
brings in all his films and also the
grandeur element. He also promised
that I would be 100 times bigger than
Anniyan both in terms of budget as
well as treatment of his role.
He expects audiences to get shocked
by his role in I, which has a superb
technical crew comprising
A.R.Rahman, P.C.Sreeram among
others. Aascar Ravichandran produces
this film too, like the earlier Anniyan.

----------


## Kashinathan

Ithil suresh gopi undo.

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithil suresh gopi undo.


yup undu......

----------


## GangsteR

................

----------


## GangsteR

chiyaan's new look

----------


## GangsteR

TFU Kannan @
TFU_Kannan

Vikram looked so dashing in #
Thaandavam press meet. He has
moulded himself well for Fashion model
character in Shankar's #I .

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KoLLaM ShA

Kidu Style Aanallo...!
Ithum Polichadukkum.!

----------


## GangsteR

THIS COMEDIAN LOSES SHANKAR'S 'I'
Sep 13, 2012
Being too busy in your profession also
means losing out on some prestigious
projects, as Santhanam learnt recently.
Shankar's upcoming romantic thriller I was
supposed to have Santhanam as the comic
lead. Santhanam, however, is too busy that
he could not squeeze dates out from his
busy schedule for I.
As a result, Shankar decided to do away
without Santhanam and I is devoid of a
comedian now. It's to be seen whether
Santhanam will be added in the cast list at
a later date after the movie is nearing
completion and the comedian is slightly
free from his schedules.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram’s dashing new look for I
Time:12:07 am Date: Sep 13, 2012



Vikram, the handsome actor who has
portrayed many different roles in his
industry career such as Sethu, Anniyan,
Deiva Thirumagal et al is back with a
dashing look for his forthcoming movie
titled ‘I’.
Vikram, who is gearing up for the release of
his Thaandavam with his Deiva Thirumagal
team consisting of Anushka, Santhanam,
director AL Vijay, music composer GV
Prakash Kumar, producers UTV Motion
Pictures et al, has started shooting for his
next movie with director Shankar. The
movie I is said to be taking fast shape in
the hands of Shankar, who has already
filmed the opening song that has come out
well, say sources.
Amy Jackson, who has paired up Chiyaan
in Thaandavam is also playing lady love for
Vikram in I too. Vikram has perfectly
moulded his shape and looks like a model,
which makes him fit for his role as a
fashion model in Shankar's directorial, I. It
seems Vikram is all set to grab youngsters’
attention with his appearance in I, after his
playboy look in Anniyan…

----------


## kevin

kinnan look aanallo..machan aaytundu

----------


## muthalakunju

ee lukk kollam....meesha vechu vanna adyathe getup eniku ishttapettilla....

----------


## GangsteR

*Rumors abuzz that Shankar is to remake ‘I’ in Hindi*

Reports are that director Shankar has planned
releasing movie ‘I’ in Bollywood also. But this
is not a usual dubbing version… it is to be a
remake, say those reports.
But Vikram is not the star for Hindi version.
Reportedly, Shankar is discussing with
Mahesh Babu.
The movies made by Shankar have been
dubbed in Hindi and then released. Movie
‘Mudhalvan’ was remade as ‘Nayak’ and it
turned out a flop there in Bollywood.
Sivaji and Enthiran, made by Shankar, starring
Rajini turned hits in Bollywood.
The movie ‘I’ starring Vikram and Amy
Jackson is being made a gigantic romantic
thriller. Since there are many enquiries with
regard to the movie in Bollywood, Shankar has
arrived at this decision.
Reports are that Shankar is to make the movie
pairing up Mahesh Babu and Amy Jackson.
When Shankar’s office was contacted, reply
came ‘This is just a rumor. Shankar does not
have any such plans. If Shankar releases ‘I’ in
Hindi, he would dub it and he would not
remake it in Hindi’

----------


## K K R

*New getup spaar.. R E M O ..Remo Remo.. *

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's 'I' first schedule review
Sep 16, 2012



The first schedule of Shankar's I which
lasted for 41 days has been
completed. Shankar is known for his
attention to detail and quest for
perfection and it shows in the first
schedule too as just a grand song
sequence and an action block featuring
lead man Vikram have been canned.
Muthuraj is the man behind the sets
while P.C.Sreeram is the man behind
the lens for this big budget
extravaganza from Aascar Films. Peter
Ming of China and Anal Arasu
coordinated for the action scenes.
Elaborate VFX was also involved in the
first schedule and these were helmed
by VFX experts from the renowned
Rising Sun Pictures and Shankar's
longtime associate Srinivas Mohan, a
VFX expert who has worked in
Shankar's previous movies as well.
Once Vikram is free after the release
and promotions of Thaandavam, I
would proceed on its journey towards a
2013 summer release.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's new lengthy hairstyle for 'I'
IndiaGlitz [Monday, September 17, 2012]



It was Vikram's hairstyle which was the
main point of focus during the recent press
meet of Thandavam. Chiyan Vikram is done
with a new hairstyle for his next movie with
Shankar. The movie is 'I' and Vikram was
noticed with a lengthy hair style for this
film.
Having a lengthy hairstyle might seem to
be a very conservative one. However, this
lengthy and loosely worn style best suits
his oval face.
This new style is going to be for the
romantic-thriller 'I' which is produced by
Aasar Ravichandran. Madarasa patnam
heroine, Amy Jackson is again going to
rock in Tamil cinema in this movie. PC
sriram's camera and AR Rahman's music
are promising to give out a stunning film. It
is an icing on the cake to know that few
Hollywood

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

*Shooting Spot Stills*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shankar shoots 'I' in China
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, September 20, 2012]



The cast and crew of 'I', led by director
Shankar, have left for China on a 45-day
schedule to shoot some important
sequences of the movie.
Starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in lead
roles, 'I', a romantic entertainer, has music
by A R Rahman. P C Sreeram is wielding
the camera and the movie is being made
simultaneously in Tamil, Telugu and Hindi.
"Shankar has zeroed in on some beautiful
locations in China to shoot song
sequences. Also, a couple of stunt scenes
will also be shot there," sources said.
Produced by V Ravichandran of Aascar
Films, 'I' has dialogues by writer duo
Subha. Santhanam is doing an important
role and the first schedule of the movie
came to an end in Chennai recently.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar with crew to leave for China for shooting of ‘I’
Thursday, Sep 20, 2012



Movie ‘I’ is direction by Shankar, AR Rahman
composes music. The movie stars Vikram and
Amy Jackson. The movie is being made at a
huge budget. The movie is production by
Aascar Ravichandran. The movie’s shooting is
to be held in China.
Shankar, who did not carry out shooting in
China for even ‘Enthiran’ is now to leave for
China for shooting of ‘I’. The shooting is just
not for one or two days… it is to be held in
locations there for 45 days.
The movie crew with strength of 60 people
including Vikram, Santhanam, Amy Jackson,
and cinematographer PC Sriram is to leave for
China.
The first schedule for movie ‘I’ being made a
romantic thriller was held in Chennai.

----------


## GangsteR

VIKRAM AND SHANKAR'S CHINA TOUR
Sep 22, 2012



The entire I team will be traveling to China
for the film shooting. Director Shankar has
set the story in China and wants to shoot a
major portion of the film there. While there
were reports that this is a political thriller,
sources close to the film say that it is an
action film which will have the Shankar
touch to it.
Director Shankar and Vikram are teaming
up again and this has created a lot of
expectations among the movie buffs. I
stars Amy Jackson as Vikaram’s lead pair
and ace cinematographer PC Sriram is
handling the camera for this magnum opus.

----------


## GangsteR

First schedule of I has been completed
Saturday, 22 September 2012 )




I is a film which has Vikram in the lead role. This film is being directed by Shankar. The first
schedule of shooting has been completed in
Chennai. The second schedule shooting of I is
to take place in China for 45 days.
Vikram, Amy Jackson, Shankar,
cinematographer P C Sriram along with 60
crew members will be leaving for China this
Sunday. This is a film which is being produced
at a cost of Rs 140 Crores. The story of this
action film takes place in China.
Hence major portions of this film will be shot
in China for 45 days. There is news that I is a
political film but sources say that I is not a
political film and a wholesome action film with
all the commercial ingredients.
This film will have the touch of Shankar and
moreover the role of Vikram will be stronger
than that of the film Anniyan which was also
directed by Shankar. It is also understood that
Vikram is taking lots of extra efforts for this
film. A R Rahman who is composing music for
this film has already completed some songs. A
song sequence featuring Vikram and Amy
Jackson have already been shot.
Only one song sequence and a fighting
sequence were shot by Shankar during the
first schedule of shooting which took place in
Chennai for 41 days.

----------


## Shivettan

ee padam kanan kothi aayittu paadillla...

i was in chennai during anniyan release....n 3 times aanu padam kandath frm theater...ee padavum chennai l poyi thanne kananam,.....

----------


## GangsteR

> ee padam kanan kothi aayittu paadillla...
> 
> i was in chennai during anniyan release....n 3 times aanu padam kandath frm theater...ee padavum chennai l poyi thanne kananam,.....


ithum rockum... :Rockon:

----------


## UoB

Shankar - AR Rahman  :Celebrate005:   :Celebrate005:

----------


## UoB

[bIMG]http://www.kollybuzz.com/home/wp-content/gallery/i-shooting-spot-stills/i_working_still_kollybuzz-11.jpg[/bIMG]

Santhanam  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

thanx uob...

----------


## GangsteR

suresh gopi is doing as a doctor

----------


## GangsteR

*Suresh Gopi's role in 'I' revealed*
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, September 25, 2012]


Leading Malayalam actor Suresh Gopi is
playing the role of a doctor in director
Shankar's upcoming movie 'I', which has
Vikram as the protagonist.
"Suresh Gopi's role has a strong backing
in the script and his character will lend
solid support to the movie. He recently
shot for his scenes in Chennai," sources
said.
The first schedule was successfully
completed in and around Chennai, and the
second is planned in China. "The third
schedule will be in Chennai again, and it
will start in November," added sources.
Produced by V Ravichandran of Aascar
Films on a whopping budget, 'I' is being
made in Telugu and Hindi too. Amy
Jackson is the heroine, while music is by A
R Rahman.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## POKIRI

shankar anna kaapathunko appurath pani kiiti thudangi 4 thandavam... :Sad:

----------


## KeralaVarma

ithu kidukkum sure

----------


## rozzes

get upil aake onju poyallo......still padam kidukkum.....!

----------


## POKIRI

enikkithile luk sherikkum pidichu...!

----------


## GangsteR

ithanu vikramintae oru pidivalli...

----------


## POKIRI

hmmmmm....!but ingerude ipoyathe avastha vechu nokumbo shankar nu aadyathe flop urappikaam ennu thonnanu...!

----------


## GangsteR

> hmmmmm....!but ingerude ipoyathe avastha vechu nokumbo shankar nu aadyathe flop urappikaam ennu thonnanu...!


shankarinu already oru flop/average undallo...boys...

----------


## POKIRI

hmm athu coz f AMMA effect dat tym...!ennalum criticaaly acclaimed aayirunnalllo...morover hit in all other areas ith than TN

----------


## Flackyz

> hmmmmm....!but ingerude ipoyathe avastha vechu nokumbo shankar nu aadyathe flop urappikaam ennu thonnanu...!


Surya fan aanalle.

----------


## POKIRI

> Surya fan aanalle.


illa thetti ANNA fan ... i mean ilayathalapathy... :Vedi:

----------


## POKIRI

morover surya yekaal ishtam CHIYAAN...:D

----------


## GangsteR

> morover surya yekaal ishtam CHIYAAN...:D


 :Hammer: ...

----------


## POKIRI

> ...


 hihi...   :Biggrin:

----------


## GangsteR

> hihi...


 :Kudiyanz:

----------


## GangsteR

WHAT REALLY HAPPENED IN SHANKAR'S I?
Oct 09, 2012



Director Shankar has completed the first
schedule of I. When enquired about the
progress this film had made thus far,
sources say that the director had just shot
a fight sequence and song with the lead
pair Vikram and Amy Jackson.
It is said that Shankar wants this film to
come out perfectly well and is planning
everything meticulously. Therefore, the
film’s progress will be slow, say sources
close to the film.

----------


## kunjumon

> WHAT REALLY HAPPENED IN SHANKAR'S I?
> Oct 09, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> Director Shankar has completed the first
> schedule of I. When enquired about the
> progress this film had made thus far,
> sources say that the director had just shot
> ...


Appo 2014 nokkiya mathi alle.... :Wallbash:

----------


## GangsteR

> Appo 2014 nokkiya mathi alle....


atravarae onnum pokilla..next year kaanum

----------


## GangsteR

HARI OVERTAKES SHANKAR
Oct 12, 2012



It comes as a surprise to hear that Suriya
was Shankar’s first choice to play the lead
role in I. Suriya has said that when Shankar
approached him for I, he could not take it
up as director Hari was ready with the
script for Singam 2 and was raring to go to
shoots.
Since the director had everything ready,
Suriya shifted his focus to Singam 2 and
Shankar roped in Vikram for I.
Looks like Hari had overtook Shankar in
this issue.

----------


## POKIRI

ayyo paavam SURYA missed shankar for HARI...!bad luck... :Sad:

----------


## POKIRI

ithaanu parayunnathu relations and commintments counts in film industry...!

----------


## Flackyz

> ayyo paavam SURYA missed shankar for HARI...!bad luck...


cinema release aavumpol shankar thanne parayum surya miss chaithathu nannayi ennu. Chiyan pole varuma surya.

----------


## GangsteR

> ayyo paavam SURYA missed shankar for HARI...!bad luck...


panna hari...... :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## GangsteR

> ithaanu parayunnathu relations and commintments counts in film industry...!


suryakku date illatathu kondallae....

----------


## GangsteR

> cinema release aavumpol shankar thanne parayum surya miss chaithathu nannayi ennu. Chiyan pole varuma surya.


anganae orikalum parayilla...chiyan ithukondu rakshapedunenkil pedattae.avasana pidivilli allae
.. :Beach1:

----------


## POKIRI

> cinema release aavumpol shankar thanne parayum surya miss chaithathu nannayi ennu. Chiyan pole varuma surya.


................... :Choriyal: .........

----------


## POKIRI

> anganae orikalum parayilla...chiyan ithukondu rakshapedunenkil pedattae.avasana pidivilli allae
> ..


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## michael

veendum amy jackson

----------


## GangsteR

> veendum amy jackson


ivalae taandavam kandapol veruthu talli

----------


## xeon

> *
> *


Wait is over.. The best combo again

----------


## Viru

Sure shot movie

----------


## michael

Ithodu koodi suresh gopi tamizhil sajeevamakumaayirikkum

----------


## michael

> ivalae taandavam kandapol veruthu talli




eniku ishtamaanu

madirasipattinam

ek deewana tha

thandavam 


eppol I

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithodu koodi suresh gopi tamizhil sajeevamakumaayirikkum


irangumbol ariyaam ethelum 1-2 scenesil kanum..pinneya

----------


## GangsteR

> eniku ishtamaanu
> 
> madirasipattinam
> 
> ek deewana tha
> 
> thandavam 
> 
> 
> eppol I


kanan kollaam acting kooraya

----------


## michael

> irangumbol ariyaam ethelum 1-2 scenesil kanum..pinneya




ayyo njan nalla role aanu expect cheyyunae....

----------


## michael

> kanan kollaam acting kooraya




kaanaan kollavunathu kondu thanneya eniku bhayankara ishtamaanu

----------


## Flackyz

> anganae orikalum parayilla...chiyan ithukondu rakshapedunenkil pedattae.avasana pidivilli allae
> ..


pinne pidivally polum. Surykkum ippol same avastha thannallo. Thudarchayaya 2aamathe pottal.

----------


## GangsteR

> kaanaan kollavunathu kondu thanneya eniku bhayankara ishtamaanu


 :Yoyu: ......

----------


## GangsteR

> ayyo njan nalla role aanu expect cheyyunae....


anganae aakattae

----------


## michael

> pinne pidivally polum. Surykkum ippol same avastha thannallo. Thudarchayaya 2aamathe pottal.




kannadachu iruttaakathedo.....

----------


## GangsteR

> pinne pidivally polum. Surykkum ippol same avastha thannallo. Thudarchayaya 2aamathe pottal.


7am arivu flop aarunallae..namichu anna....matran flop aanennu ningal vijay fansoke teerumanichu kazhinjallooo...cul:...suryakuu engane pidivalli aakum next singam2 lingusamy movie n gautam movie ipozhae undu..vikratinte I allandu verae ethu movieya ini ullathu
 :Vedi:

----------


## michael

> 7am arivu flop aarunallae..namichu anna....matran flop aanennu ningal vijay fansoke teerumanichu kazhinjallooo...cul:...suryakuu engane pidivalli aakum next singam2 lingusamy movie n gautam movie ipozhae undu..vikratinte I allandu verae ethu movieya ini ullathu




karigalan ennoru padamillae oru period movie....

----------


## GangsteR

> karigalan ennoru padamillae oru period movie....


karikalanoke shooting pakuthi vechu pettikakatayi...ini nokenda...

----------


## GangsteR

‘ஐ’(I) Team will Celebrate Deepavali in China


Looks like director Shankar and his team working on his next film I will celebrate this Deepavali in China. Says a source, “The team left for China on September 22, and is not expected to return before the end of November. A major portion of the film is being shot in China.”The film, which will be actor Vikram's next after Thaandavam, will have Amy Jackson starring opposite him.
Credits : TheHINDU

----------


## Flackyz

> 7am arivu flop aarunallae..namichu anna....matran flop aanennu ningal vijay fansoke teerumanichu kazhinjallooo...cul:...suryakuu engane pidivalli aakum next singam2 lingusamy movie n gautam movie ipozhae undu..vikratinte I allandu verae ethu movieya ini ullathu


njanoru Vijay fan alla. Tamil idustryil oru nadane mathrame ishtamullu athu Chiyan vikram aanu.

----------


## Flackyz

> 7am arivu flop aarunallae..namichu anna....matran flop aanennu ningal vijay fansoke teerumanichu kazhinjallooo...cul:...suryakuu engane pidivalli aakum next singam2 lingusamy movie n gautam movie ipozhae undu..vikratinte I allandu verae ethu movieya ini ullathu


Ee 3padathinum kittatha impact I enna otta padthinu kittum.

----------


## Flackyz

> kannadachu iruttaakathedo.....


manassilayilla.

----------


## michael

> Ee 3padathinum kittatha impact I enna otta padthinu kittum.




athu vikramintae padem mathram aayondum alla shankar enna director padem aayondaanu......

----------


## GangsteR

> njanoru Vijay fan alla. Tamil idustryil oru nadane mathrame ishtamullu athu Chiyan vikram aanu.


vikratintae last hit ethaanu parayumo :Handtrick:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ee 3padathinum kittatha impact I enna otta padthinu kittum.


olakka....ee padam ariyunnathu tanne shankarintae labelila

----------


## michael

> vikratintae last hit ethaanu parayumo


deivathirumagal hit aano

----------


## GangsteR

> deivathirumagal hit aano


average aayirunnu..genuine hit ennu parayan annyan kazinju onnumillaa... :Ennekollu:

----------


## michael

> average aayirunnu..genuine hit ennu parayan annyan kazinju onnumillaa...




eniku bhayangara ishtamaanu aa padem...

----------


## GangsteR

> eniku bhayangara ishtamaanu aa padem...


vikram kollam,film also gud...but chilayidathu nalla dragging undaarnu...

----------


## michael

> vikram kollam,film also gud...but chilayidathu nalla dragging undaarnu...




eniku drag cheythathaayi thonniyilla eniku bhayankara ishtamaanu aa kochineyum

----------


## GangsteR

> eniku drag cheythathaayi thonniyilla eniku bhayankara ishtamaanu aa kochineyum


sec half undu....pinne ithu cheytakondakum veendum taandavatinu date kodutathu..paali

----------


## kunjumon

> average aayirunnu..genuine hit ennu parayan annyan kazinju onnumillaa...


Genuine flop ennu parayaan rajapattai maathrame ullu....
Deivathirumagal hit aanu...

----------


## Frankenstein

> average aayirunnu..genuine hit ennu parayan annyan kazinju onnumillaa...


Deivathirumagal Hit aanu  :Basketball:

----------


## Frankenstein

> 7am arivu flop aarunallae..namichu anna....matran flop aanennu ningal vijay fansoke teerumanichu kazhinjallooo...cul:...suryakuu engane pidivalli aakum next singam2 lingusamy movie n gautam movie ipozhae undu..vikratinte I allandu verae ethu movieya ini ullathu


Angere Vijay fan onnum alla  :Laughing:

----------


## Brother

> eniku drag cheythathaayi thonniyilla eniku bhayankara ishtamaanu aa kochineyum


athinte orginal i am sam onnnu kandu nokku..double isthamakum,kochineyum..!!

----------


## GangsteR

> Genuine flop ennu parayaan rajapattai maathrame ullu....
> Deivathirumagal hit aanu...


apol baakiuokkeyo

----------


## GangsteR

> athinte orginal i am sam onnnu kandu nokku..double isthamakum,kochineyum..!!


apol copya allae

----------


## GangsteR

> Angere Vijay fan onnum alla


sadharana vijay fansa inganate dialogues adikarullathu :Kalikkuva:

----------


## Flackyz

> average aayirunnu..genuine hit ennu parayan annyan kazinju onnumillaa...


7aam ariv hitum deivathirumakal averageum kollam nalla kanakkanallo.

----------


## Flackyz

> olakka....ee padam ariyunnathu tanne shankarintae labelila


annyan kanda aarum angane parayum ennu thonnunnilla. Adutha 2padavum koodi pottumpol suryayude peru matti directorinte peru paranjolum...

----------


## GangsteR

> 7aam ariv hitum deivathirumakal averageum kollam nalla kanakkanallo.


iyal kanakkil pandae weaka.... :Hahaaa: njan paranjillae...

----------


## GangsteR

> annyan kanda aarum angane parayum ennu thonnunnilla. Adutha 2padavum koodi pottumpol suryayude peru matti directorinte peru paranjolum...


mmm nokkiyirunnoo....  :Yeye:

----------


## Flackyz

> mmm nokkiyirunnoo....


ini enthu nokkana.

----------


## Flackyz

> mmm nokkiyirunnoo....


ini enthu nokkana....

----------


## Flackyz

> iyal kanakkil pandae weaka....njan paranjillae...


potte adutha surya padam hitavum...

----------


## GangsteR

> ini enthu nokkana....


noki mathi aayo... :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> potte adutha surya padam hitavum...


athu ini ningalu paranjittu venam ariyaan

----------


## GangsteR

heard that plan to release on next diwali

----------


## Flackyz

> athu ini ningalu paranjittu venam ariyaan


ee ahankaram kanumpol maatrane kalum kashtamayirikkum adutha padangalude avastha...

----------


## Flackyz

> noki mathi aayo...


matraan ingane pani tharumennu gangster swpanathil polum karuthiyilla alle...

----------


## Flackyz

> heard that plan to release on next diwali


adutha diwali chiyanu mathramullathanu...

----------


## GangsteR

> matraan ingane pani tharumennu gangster swpanathil polum karuthiyilla alle...


athu satyam... :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## GangsteR

> ee ahankaram kanumpol maatrane kalum kashtamayirikkum adutha padangalude avastha...


vijay fansinemal kashtamanalli ningadae chori... :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar spends Rs 40 Crores for 40 days for the shooting of film I




Director Shankar is currently directing a film
titled I. It is understood that he has spent Rs 40 Crores for 40 days shooting of this film.

After the success of Nanban, director Shankar
is directing the film titled I. Vikram is joining
hands with Shankar for the second time
through this film I.
Amy Jackson is pairing with Vikram. The first
schedule shooting of this film took place in
China.
The shooting of this film took place for 40
days in China and Shankar has spent Rs 40
Crores in 40 days. Malayalam actor Suresh
Gopi and Shivaji Ganeshan’s elder son Ram
Kumar is also donning an important role in this
film. Oscar Award winning music composer A
R Rahman is composing music for this film I.
Comments

----------


## GangsteR

cash vaari eriyukayaanallo..entaakumo entho
....

----------


## GangsteR

'I' shooting spot!
Excluvly shared by Amy Jackson via Twitter

----------


## Flackyz

> cash vaari eriyukayaanallo..entaakumo entho
> ....


maatran pole aavilla. .

----------


## Flackyz

> vijay fansinemal kashtamanalli ningadae chori...


angane parayalle gangstere. Choriyan ningalum moshakkaranallallo.

----------


## GangsteR

> angane parayalle gangstere. Choriyan ningalum moshakkaranallallo.


adyam aara start cheytathu....

----------


## GangsteR

> angane parayalle gangstere. Choriyan ningalum moshakkaranallallo.


adyam aara start cheytathu....

----------


## GangsteR

DIRECTOR SHANKAR ROPES IN 500
PEOPLE!
Oct 16, 2012

[IMG] www.accesskollywood.com/akd-images/news-images/director-shankar-ropes-in-500-people-i-16-10-12.jpg[/IMG]

Director Shankar has planned out an
extravagant fight for his upcoming flick I.
Sources say that the director has roped in
500 well-built men for a fight sequence in
the film. Apparently, there is a fight
sequence with Vikram and the director
needs 500 men trained in various gyms to
take on the hero.
He has selected these men after various
tests as he wants the fight to be intense.
Vikram is working hard to get the fight
right, say sources close to I.

----------


## Flackyz

> adyam aara start cheytathu....


nammalalle?????

----------


## GangsteR

> nammalalle?????


 :Helohelo:

----------


## GangsteR

Amy excited about visiting China
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, October 17, 2012]



Amy Jackson, after the success of her film
Thaandavam has joined the team of 'I',
which will be Director Shankar's next in
Tamil cinema. The project also features
Vikram and the upcoming shooting
schedule is planned to take place in China,
in the Northern Huan province.
Amy, who calls herself an adventure junkie,
says she loves to travel to different
locations and visit places and is very
excited about the prospect of visiting
China. She plans on taking a two day
break and visiting the Zhangjiajie National
Park which happens to be in the vicinity.
The team is set to shoot continuously for
more than 40 days in the province in a
prolonged schedule in order to take the film
forward. This is not a surprise, considering
that Shankar was very quick in completing
his previous film, Nanban. "As it is a long
schedule of over 40 days, Amy plans to
take two days off to explore the park.
There are a lot of local crew on the sets,
the place" says a source that's part of the
crew.
Meanwhile, the film will have music by
A.R.Rahman and is scheduled for a April
14 release next year. Things just can't get
any more exciting for fans of Shankar.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson @ "I" Shooting Spot

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar the globe trotter



The latest buzz doing the rounds in tinsel town is that director Shankar is looking beyond China for locations of his Vikram starrer I.
The earlier buzz was that he will be shooting
in eight cities in China. But it looks like
permissions had not come to shoot from
officials for some of the cities.
Now the latest we hear is that the Vikram-
Amy Jackson starrer I is going to shift to
other locations in the world. It seems Shankar
has zeroed in on other different locations like
US, Australia and UK apart from China. He is
one director who believes on a huge canvass
for his songs to look rich on screen.
Remember Shankar is one director who shot
the seven wonders of the world in a song
many years back in Jeans with Prashant and
Aishwarya Rai .
Recently he went to the unexplored Machu
Picchu in the Cusco Region of Peru, South
America for Endhiran song with Rajinikanth
and Aishwarya Rai.

----------


## singam

> Amy Jackson @ "I" Shooting Spot


 :Icecream:

----------


## POKIRI

superr pic... :Smile:

----------


## veecee

power star sreenivasan :Doh: 
yaarithu?

----------


## Hari

> power star sreenivasan
> yaarithu?


*Power Star Srinivasan*


*Srinivasan*, popularly known as *Power Star Dr. Srinivasan*, is a Tamil film actor, director and producer. He produced an acted in the Tamil movie _Lathika_ (2011) which ran continuously for 365 days in a single theatre.

*Career*

 An Accupunture practitioner, Srinivasan entered the Tamil film industry in 2011 and directed the film _Lathika_.[1]Following the success of _Lathika_, Srinivasan acted in guest roles in movies such as _Mandapam_, _Unakkaga Oru Kavithai_, _Neethana Avan_ and _Indrasena_.[1] As of September 2012, Srinivasan was playing the lead role in a Tamil film _Kanna Laddu Thinna Aasaiya_ produced by actor Santhanam.[2][1]He was also slated to play the role of Nagesh in the remake of Tamil blockbuster _Thillu Mullu_.[3]
* Arrest*

 On 14 September 2012, Srinivasan was arrested by the Chennai police  for defrauding G. U. Balasubramanian, proprietor of RBS International in  Chromepet.[1]  According to Balasubramanian, Srinivasan had promised to provide him a  loan of Rs. 10 crore and in return demanded from him a charge of Rs. 65  lakhs to process the loan but neither gave him the loan nor reimbursed  the processing charges.[1]  Srinivasan has been booked under IPC Section 406 (punishment for  criminal breach of trust), 420 (cheating) and 506 (ii) (criminal  intimidation) 27 Arms Act.[1]

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's 'I' travels across 8 different
countries
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, October 20, 2012]



Director Shankar is busy making his next,
'I', featuring Chiyaan Vikram and Amy
Jackson in the lead. While it was earlier
reported that the film will be shot across
eight cities in China, sources now reveal
that the Director and crew would actually
be travelling across 8 different countries
across the world.
The schedule is set to take place across
India, China, US, UK and Australia and is
sure to set the screen on fire when the film
comes out. Shankar's is known to produce
magic on the screen by showcasing some
of the most unique locations in the world
and taking the audience on a trip with his
songs. His song, 'Poovukul Olindhirukkum'
from Jeans covered all the seven wonders
in the world.
Another interesting add on news is that
Vikram's role will be shocking to the
viewers. The actor is said to portray two
different physiques in the film, a muscular
macho style in the first half and a feeble
slimmed down version in the first half. With
A.R.Rahman's music, the soundtrack is
sure to have a huge response from the
audience as well. With so many interesting
tips flying out, we just can't wait to actually
see it.

----------


## GangsteR

Actress Amy Jackson demands leave
from I shooting
Thursday, 18 October 2012 



After Nanban, Shankar is directing a high budgeted film titled I. Vikram and Amy Jackson are donning the lead roles. Vikram will be donning different getups in this film.
Suresh Gopi, Ram Kumar and Santhanam are alsostarring in this film.

A R Rahman is composing music while P C
Sriram is handling the camera. Few days back
the shooting of this film has taken place in
Chennai and its suburbs. The second schedule
of shooting is now taking place in China.
Shankar has left for China with Vikram, Amy
Jackson and P C Sriram.
At this point of time Amy Jackson has
mentioned, " I like China very much. The
shooting of I is to take place in China for 40
days. I want to go on sightseeing there after
taking two days leave. I am very interested to
see Zhangjiajie National Park there."

----------


## kandahassan

ee padathil abhinayikkan suresh gopi annanu 3 kodi anu prathibhalam :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## KHILADI

Dileepine vetichille..Dileepinum 2.75 alle sai babyil telugu..nge?

----------


## GangsteR

*Santhanam makes Shankar's I wait*


Santhanam is the most sought after
comedian of the recent years in the Tamil
film industry. With his funny acts getting
thumbs up from viewers, producers are
lining up to get him act in their films. As a
result, he has become an actor, who is
working round the clock. In spite of
working overtime, he is still not able to
meet all his commitments.
We hear that Santhanam has made
Shankar to postponed the shoots of his
portions by two days. The actor's busy
schedule and clash of dates made the
comedian to cancel the shoot of his
portions in Shankar's I, which stars Vikram
and Amy Jackson in the lead roles.
Without any other option, the maverick
director decided to postpone the shoot of
actor's portion after two days.
However, the buzz also says that
understanding his demand, Santhanam has
now started asking filmmakers to rope in
actresses to pair up his characters in their
films. To make the comedy part more
lively, the actor has suggested a few
directors to include female actress, who
would have to be his partner in films.
Meanwhile, Santhanam is busy in as many
as 15 films of which five movies will hit
screens this year itself.

----------


## camel

All the best for the movie

----------


## camel

Expecting a good movie from sankar

----------


## camel

This may be a strong comeback of vikram

----------


## GangsteR

Amy jackson via twitter:
A R Rehman's music +
Bosco = A Fab Song! Had a
super duper time dancing
my socks off for 30 days
going to miss you Boscy &
Co #ChinaCrew xxx

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## michael

Padam kidukkum allae....

----------


## Flackyz

> Padam kidukkum allae....


urappalle Chiyan, shankar njerippan aayirikkum.

----------


## GangsteR

Reached our new China spot, it's where Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon was filmed! Hope me Vikram & Moi will be flying about the place too :D
-Amy Jackson via Twitter

----------


## GangsteR

> urappalle Chiyan, shankar njerippan aayirikkum.


over expectation vendaa...

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's I and 'Crouching Tiger,
Hidden Dragon' at the same spot
Oct 29, 2012



Shankar has resumed the shoot for his
next film, 'I' in China. Their next spot
will be the one where the Oscar
winning Chinese film, 'Crouching Tiger,
Hidden Dragon' was shot. This piece
of information was shared by the film’s
lead lady, Amy Jackson in her social
networking profile.
Vikram is also part of the crew and
Amy is keen on checking out the
neighbourhood along with him. AR
Rahman’s music, PC Sreeram’s
cinematography and Anthony’s editing
are expected to be the highlights of the
film.
Shankar has also roped in visual
effects experts from Hollywood, who
worked in projects like the Harry Potter
series for this mega budget film.
Suresh Gopi, Santhanam, ‘Power Star’
Srinivasan and Ramkumar Ganesan
complete the cast list.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram & Amy romance in China

The shoot of Shankar’s I has been going on at
full speed for the last few weeks as the unit is camped out in exotic China. The unit has been shooting non stop in various locations. Now it seems that they have zeroed in on the spot where Ang Lee’s famed film was shot.

Amy Jackson has tweeted: “Reached our new China spot, it's where Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon was filmed! Hope me Vikram& Moi will be flying about the place too !”

Shankar is known for choosing grand
locations with breath taking visuals and the
Kollywood audiences will not be disappointed
this time round too it would seem!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shankar sends Vikram to the
Olympics
Nov 01, 2012


The story of Shankar’s ‘I’ is a well-kept
secret but the buzz going around town
is that the ace director has touched
upon the political pressures faced by
Indian athletes who are sent to the
Olympic Games.
A little birdie tells us that Vikram’s
character in the movie is into
bodybuilding just to impress his
girlfriend. But, this body of his gets
him to as far as the Olympics. Vikram
is known to alter his physique based
on the demands of the script and ‘I’
would also see the ace actor straining
every sinew in his body to meet his
character’s demands.
Official clarification from the director
about this is awaited.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram & Amy Jackson in exotic China
Time:5:17 pm Date: Nov 01, 2012



As way2movies reported viewers earlier,
Shankar is all set to shoot I with Vikram
and Amy Jackson in the exotic locales of
China. The shooting is taking fast shape in
Shankar’s hands and the director is now
shooting in the spot where Hollywood
director Ang Lee has shot earlier.
Amy Jackson in her twitter page said,
“Reached our new spot in China, it is
where ‘Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon’
was filmed! Hope me Vikram & Moi will be
flying about the place too!” Shankar is
known for choosing unusual new places,
who has earlier shown all the seven
wonders of the world in Prashanth and
Aishwarya Rai starred ‘Jeans’.
Seems Shankar is getting ready to entertain
Kollywood audiences and make sure, you
are ready to watch one more interesting
place through Shankar’s I.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's I is about Indian athletes in
Olympics? [ November 03, 2012 ]



Buzz is doing rounds that the story of
Shankar's I revolves around the political
pressures faced by Indian athletes at the
Olympics. The director has been trying to
keep the story of the movie a secret, so the
official confirmation is still awaited.
While Vikram and Amy Jackson play the
lead roles, the others who are a part of the
movie are Santhana,, Suresh Gopi and
Sivaji Ganesan's elder son, Ramkumar. A
little birdie tells us that the character of
Vikram in the movie is into body building to
impress his girlfriend, Amy Jackson.
Eventually, this body gets him as far as
Olympics. Vikram, who always gets
drowned in the character he plays, is
training his body to meet the demands of
the character. A.R. Rahman has composed
the music for I.

----------


## Kashinathan

Ee film ne kuriche oru report um oru media yilum kanunillalo

----------


## GangsteR

Amy’s experience roaming around the jungles with Vikram for movie ‘I’



Shankar’s team set out to China with decision to spend budget of Rs 40 crores within 40 days. Also, the budget has been spent. As other actress for the movie has not been finalized, Vikram has been pushed to the plight of roaming around with Amy Jackson alone.But, Amy Jackson’s mentality seems to be
just otherwise and it seems she enjoyed roaming around with Vikram.
Amy Jackson, who poured the details in
Twitter, mentioned ‘I and Vikram are in the
dense forest regions where shooting for Ang
Lee’s Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon was held. Do you need further details?’ 
Shankar’s eyes are red with anger as the pair vanished into the jungles for several hours, thus playing hide and seek with him.

----------


## GangsteR

> Ee film ne kuriche oru report um oru media yilum kanunillalo


shabkar film alae..ellam blocked aaki vechekuvalae

----------


## GangsteR

Amy enjoying the China stint



The shoot for the Vikram-Amy
Jackson starrer is on in full swing and
the cast and the crew has camped
out in China for quite some time now.
The unit, reportedly has camped at
the place where Ang Lee's Crouching
Tiger Hidden Dragon was shot.
Amy had posted on her micro-blogging
page from the location, "Reached our new
China spot, it's where Crouching Tiger
Hidden Dragon was filmed! Hope me
Vikram & Moi will be flying about the place
too!"
Shankar had taken the audience around the
world in the Prashanth-Aishwarya Rai-
starrer Jeans with the song Adhisayam . It
looks like the director is all set to impress
the audience once again with I.

----------


## GangsteR

The first song which was shot in chennai
schedule sung by Vijay prakash is a dream songwith chiyaan vikram singing it :) #melody fromARR

----------


## GangsteR

I movie is shooting some patch wrk frmsecond schedule in China..chiyaan's look is kept under wraps !!

----------


## GangsteR

*Hi Everyone!
…just came back from China… Finished a long
chill schedule of 45 days, mostly from 1 °C to
10 °C… Every day we had a different different
hurdle, and it was really a tough schedule… We
shot a quarter of the movie there, including a
song & an action sequence.
See you soon!
Wish you a very very Happy Diwali!
Yours,
Shankar.*

----------


## GangsteR

'I', me, myself: Vikram
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, November 13, 2012]



With his recent films failing to do a big magic in the box-office, Vikram is aiming to bridge the gap with 'I', being directed by Shankar.
In 2005, Shankar and Vikram joined forces to deliver the blockbuster 'Anniyan'. After a gap of seven long years, they have combined together for 'I' now.
"I am happy to work with Shankar again. Our new film will be a treat to the audience," says Vikram. "And I am not supposed to talk more about I," he adds with a smile.
Amy Jackson is the leading lady of 'I', which has music by A R Rahman. The film is being made simultaneously in Telugu and Hindi too.

----------


## shahin369

thanks macha

----------


## shahin369

> *Hi Everyone!
> just came back from China Finished a long
> chill schedule of 45 days, mostly from 1 °C to
> 10 °C Every day we had a different different
> hurdle, and it was really a tough schedule We
> shot a quarter of the movie there, including a
> song & an action sequence.
> See you soon!
> Wish you a very very Happy Diwali!
> ...


whatz the surprise this time from shankar.... :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## GangsteR

‘ஐ’ (I) Shooting Spot Pic in China
Shankar, Amy Jackson, Vikram & P.C.Sreeram

----------


## GangsteR

> whatz the surprise this time from shankar....


enthenkilum kaanandirikilla...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

'I' Movie completes 25% of Shooting with a Fight sequence and a song

----------


## kandahassan

kdhayude plot kitti....nannayi eduthal indyan cinema charithrathile oru naazhika kallakum ee padam.....suspense njan pottikunilla....

----------


## GangsteR

> kdhayude plot kitti....nannayi eduthal indyan cinema charithrathile oru naazhika kallakum ee padam.....suspense njan pottikunilla....


anganae parayallae..nammalum koodi onnu ariyattae.. :Kudiyanz:

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar, Vikram in "I"



Actor Shyaam is known for his "Chocolate
boy" roles and look. In his last movie
"Thillaalangadi", Shyaam changed his
appearance to be cast as a well built police
officer. For his next movie, "6" which the
actor is producing by himself, Shyaam is said
to have lost 23 kgs and appears skinny. Writer
Jeyamohan has praised Shyaam's dedication
recently. On the other hand, Tamils.com
learns that "Cheeyan" Vikram has also joined
the "Skinny race", for his role in director
Shankar's movie "I".
As is the case of any Shankar movie, the story
is being kept a secret. Rumor has it that the
story is about a hero who builds his body to
impress the heroine who prefers a well built
man, and the hero goes on to win a medal in
the Olympics. Another version doing the
rounds is that the hero gets affected with a
steroid that the villain injects him, but later
recovers to make a come back and becomes
victorious for his lover. Whatever be the story,
as always, this Shankar movie is sure to be
colorful with memorable music, as the music
is by none other than A.R.Rahman. The lead
actress in this movie is Amy Jackson. Suresh
Gopi and Santhanam play important roles as
well.
The movie is certainly a big budget movie,
said to being produced at a cost of 100 crore
rupees (20 million dollars). The first phase of
shooting has already been completed silently
from July 15th to September 1st in China and
the second phase is expected to start shortly
in China. As always Shankar is pumping the
money into this movie without consideration
for what Vikram's market is, trusting and
focusing on delivering a blockbuster.

----------


## GangsteR

waiting for  HQ stills

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## karthi007



----------


## karthi007

> 


super look..expecting more

----------


## GangsteR

> super look..expecting more


dont expect more

----------


## John Raj

SG cheriya role ano?

----------


## AslaN

Njangel vikram fans expect cheydolam ketto


> dont expect more

----------


## GangsteR

> SG cheriya role ano?


onnum ariyatilla...

----------


## GangsteR

> Njangel vikram fans expect cheydolam ketto


ningadae last hope allae,expect cheytho :Taunt:

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's I on location still on
Galatta.com!



Shankar is currently busy with his
ambitious project I , starring Vikram and
Amy Jackson. The team is currently in
China for a 50 day schedule. It is said that
in the film Vikram will have two main looks
in the film and there could be a gap
between the shooting schedules. The actor
has already started to hit the gym hard for
his looks.
The film has dialogues written by writers
Suba (Suresh and Bala), P.C. Sriram as
cinematographer and maestro AR Rahman
as music director. Hollywood fame Mary
Vogt (of Men in Black fame) is the costume
designer while Anil Arasu amd Peter Ming
takes care of stunts. Rising Sun Pictures
(RSP) (of Harry Potter fame) is in charge of
VFX.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's I in China - On Location Photo Gallery - Galatta.com

----------


## Flackyz

> Njangel vikram fans expect cheydolam ketto


athreollu macha. CHIYAN DAAAAAAA.

----------


## Flackyz

> Njangel vikram fans expect cheydolam ketto


athreollu macha. CHIYAN DAAAAAAA....

----------


## Flackyz

> ningadae last hope allae,expect cheytho


ningalude kope releasinte annu varealle kanathollu. Pinne otta pottala.

----------


## GangsteR

> ningalude kope releasinte annu varealle kanathollu. Pinne otta pottala.


iniyippol inganokae paranjall mathiyallo... :Gun Bandana:

----------


## GangsteR

TFU Kannan @TFU_Kannan
Shankar's #I - There are Strong
rumours that the film's theme loosely
based on the Chinese film "Running on
Karma". Let's see!

----------


## AslaN

Endo engenae :Ennekollu: 


> ningadae last hope allae,expect cheytho

----------


## Flackyz

> iniyippol inganokae paranjall mathiyallo...


pinne enthu parayana?

----------


## GangsteR

> Endo engenae


machanu manasilayilae paranjathu :Gunsmilie:

----------


## GangsteR

> pinne enthu parayana?


blunder parayandirikunnatha nallathu.... :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar and Vikram's grand treat with
I
Nov 15, 2012



Vikram is pinning all his hopes on
Shankar’s I. The last time these two
joined forces was for Anniyan in 2005
which set the cash registers ringing
across all the release centers.
I is being planned for a release in
Telugu and Hindi as well and Vikram
guarantees a treat for the audience. He
is tight lipped about the story and
doesn’t divulge much.
We hope that the faith, the star has on
his film, pays off handsomely.

----------


## GangsteR

............ :Surprised: ..

----------


## GangsteR

next schedule will start soon

----------


## shahin369

> ningalude kope releasinte annu varealle kanathollu. Pinne otta pottala.


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## shahin369

> next schedule will start soon


china schedule kazinjo

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's I inspired from a Chinese
flick?
[ November 20, 2012 ]


Shankar's new film I , starring Vikram and
Amy Jackson, has completed its first
shooting schedule in China recently. The
film is reportedly made with an whopping
Rs. 80 crores budget. The latest buzz is
that the film is inspired from a Chinese film
titled, Running on Karma, which narrates
the story of a monk turned body builder
with the gift to see into people's lives. He
begins a mission to change the destiny.
This romantic thriller is produced by Aascar
Ravichandran. Suresh Gopi and Ramkumar
play pivotal roles. A.R. Rahman is scoring
the music, while PC Sreeram is incharge of
cinematography.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's I is Running on Karma?
Updated: Tuesday, November 20, 2012, 11:42
[IST]



Shankar's I unit has recently returned from
China after completing a 45-day schedule.
Now, the latest to hear about the film is that
the forthcoming Tamil flick is loosely inspired
by a 2003 Chinese movie.
The buzz says that Shankar's I is a remake of
Running on Karma . The film starred Andy
Lau, Cecilla Cheung and Cheung Siu-Fai in
leads and it was directed by Johnnie To and
Wai Ka-Fai.
The story of the film is about a monk, who is
gifted to look into the past of others' past,
turned-body-builder uses his skills to catch a
murderer in order to help a female cop. The
early report on the character played by Vikram
in I revealed that the actor will be seen in the
role of an ordinary man with a lean personality
in the first half and a chiselled six-pack abs in
the second half.
However, reports say that Shankar has
tweaked the script to suit the tastes of the
local audience. On his website, the director
had earlier said, " I means beauty, king, guru,
astonishment, vulnerability (softness/
gentleness), etc."
I stars Vikram and Amy Jackon in the leads.
Oscar Award winner AR Rahman is composing
the music and PC Sriram is handling the
camera. The interesting part of the story is
that some of the well-known technicians from
Hollywood are working in this project.

----------


## GangsteR

Is Shankar’s “I” based on Chineese film ‘Running on Karma’



Shankar has been busy directing “ I”
starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in
lead roles. The shoot of the film has
been progressing on schedule. Known
for his penchant for experimenting in
various characters and undergoing
amazing physical changes in each of
his film, Vikram might again surprise
his fans again in his second film with
Shankar after Anniyan.
Vikram’s on-screen appearance would
look contrasting in the first and second
halves of the film, it is reported. He is
likely to sport a ‘pencil-thin’ look in the
first half and would be back in a
muscular ‘six pack abs’ avatar in the
second-half. It is said that Vikram’s
‘thin’ look would go one further than
Shaam who looks jaded after losing as
many as 23 kilos in his upcoming film
6, an effort which was appreciated by
author Jayamohan.
The script of the film has now gotten in
to a controversy. It is rumored in
Kollywood that the script is based
‘strongly’ on the 2003 chineese films
Running on Karma .
A crew member feels the script goes
like this –> A normal man starts seeing
people’s past life, and wanting to grab
the attention of the heroine, he turn
into a strong man hitting the gym, and
also goes on to win a medal for the
country at the Olympics. The opposite
camp gets jealous of Vikram’s deeds
and injects a wrong steroid into his
body which makes him lose his energy
and turn thin. How he comes back to
prove his worth is what the story is all
about.
We only hope that the film doesn’t run
into any trouble from anyone at the
time of release in theatres some time
next year.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

As Santhanam plays a Gym Boy
charatcer in Shankar's I along with #
Vikram ... His Character name in I is
*Gym Babu* ..

----------


## GangsteR

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A8Jrp

----------


## shahin369

ithu remake aano??

----------


## GangsteR

next schedule tudangiyo

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu remake aano??


inspiration frm Eng movie aakum

----------


## veecee

ithu kidukkum, anyane kalum takarkkum  :Clap:

----------


## firecrown

> inspiration frm Eng movie aakum


'running on karma' chinese movie alle?

----------


## GangsteR

> 'running on karma' chinese movie alle?


yaa...padam enganae?

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu kidukkum, anyane kalum takarkkum


takarandirunaal mathiyarnu... :Angel:

----------


## firecrown

> yaa...padam enganae?


havent' watched  yet

----------


## Moviebuff369

> takarandirunaal mathiyarnu...


shankar padamooo :No:

----------


## GangsteR

> havent' watched  yet


pattumenkil machan onnu kandu nokku

----------


## GangsteR

> shankar padamooo


shankar padam pottiyittundallo

----------


## firecrown

> pattumenkil machan onnu kandu nokku


nokkam  :Yoyu:

----------


## veecee

> shankar padam pottiyittundallo


yethu padam :Bigboss:

----------


## MHP369

> yethu padam


Boys..........

----------


## baazigar89

> Boys..........


ath trend setter alle...

----------


## veecee

> Boys..........


flop onnumalla, keralathil polum hit ayi :Aamen:

----------


## GangsteR

> nokkam


 :Thumbup1:

----------


## GangsteR

> flop onnumalla, keralathil polum hit ayi


boys keralatil vamban hit aayirunnu but tnil prateekshicha vijayam nediyilla....

----------


## Viru



----------


## GangsteR

> 


 :Konnade: .

----------


## vijayrules

> 'running on karma' chinese movie alle?


kidu movie anu..................
athanu ithu enkil anniyanu mele pokum.....

----------


## GangsteR

> kidu movie anu..................
> athanu ithu enkil anniyanu mele pokum.....


padathintae theme engane?

----------


## vijayrules

> padathintae theme engane?


A monk turned body-builder, with the gift to see into people's lives, befriends a female cop, and uses his gift to change the force of Karma and her destiny.

imdb

----------


## GangsteR

> A monk turned body-builder, with the gift to see into people's lives, befriends a female cop, and uses his gift to change the force of Karma and her destiny.
> 
> imdb


ithanel kidukum..

----------


## shahin369

> A monk turned body-builder, with the gift to see into people's lives, befriends a female cop, and uses his gift to change the force of Karma and her destiny.
> 
> imdb


nyc theme...

----------


## Flackyz

> takarandirunaal mathiyarnu...


maatraaan pole alle.

----------


## shahin369

> maatraaan pole alle.


maatran is a hit yaar... :Kettoda:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

It will be Vikram's big comeback.. Padam oru vamban success aakum..

----------


## GangsteR

Chiyaan Vikram at Choreographer Shobi-Lalitha Wedding Reception

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's New Ultra Slim Look for I...

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram at Paradesi Movie Audio Launch

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram witg Suriya During Paradesi Audio Launch !

----------


## kandahassan

> Vikram's New Ultra Slim Look for I...


ente hair style copy adichu :2guns:  :2guns:  :2guns:

----------


## GangsteR

> ente hair style copy adichu


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR TOUCHES POLITICS AGAIN
Nov 28, 2012



Shankar is known to touch upon socio- political issues in his movies and his latest I is no exception. After delving into such issues in his earlier movies, Shankar is now targeting corruption and nepotism in the sports sector in his upcoming I.
I is jointly written by Shankar and the writer duo Subha. Starring Vikram, Suresh Gopi, Amy Jackson and Santhanam, the movie's score is composed by AR Rahman.
Shooting is underway and the movie is expected to be out in April 2013.

----------


## GangsteR

*'I' - From Chennai to Ennore*
Wednesday ,November 28,2012


Director Shankar took his ' I ' team to China for a longish schedule some time ago. Now, it seems the crew is back from the 'Land of the Dragon' and is shooting in Ennore near Chennai. Sources have it that Shankar is
canning some action sequences during
the Ennore shoot with Vikram taking on
the baddies. In fact, the director had
roped in a noted stunt chroeographer
Yeun Woo-ping for the high-voltage
stunt scenes that were shot during the
schedule in Chennai while he seems to
have brought on stunt director Anal
Arasu for the action sequences in
Chennai.
The film stars Vikram and Amy Jackson
in the lead roles with Santhanam
pencilled in for a prominent character.
A R Rahman is scoring the music for
the big-budget venture being produced
by Aascar Films.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Just in: Director Shankar has roped in Chinese stunt man Yeun Woo Ping besides Anal Arasu to work for Vikram starrer I. Shooting in Chennai now.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar’s extravaganza gets ready!
By Moviebuzz
Source : SIFY
Last Updated: Wed, Nov 28, 2012
10:28 hrs
0 Comments



Shankar's entertainment extravaganza I
starring Vikram, Amy Jackson,
Santhanam, Suresh Gopi and
Ramkumar has completed a 45 day-
schedule in China. Now the unit is
back in Chennai and shooting in and
around the city.
One of the highlights of I is going to be
its state of art action scenes
choreographed by Yuen Woo-ping in
China. He did the action scenes in Ang
Lee’s Crouching Tiger Hidden Tiger.
In Chennai the unit has hired Anal
Arasu to choreograph the action scenes
which are being shot in North Madras
Royapuram and Ennore area. Anal
wants the action scenes to be as
realistic as possible and hero Vikram is
having a six pack in the second half of
the film.
I has music by AR Rahman and is shot
by ace cinematographer PC Sriram.
Shankar is planning to shoot a song in
a never seen before location in Europe
for the film. PC Sriram who is shooting
the film using conventional film rolls is
going to shoot the songs in digital

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram’s I shifts to Chennai
Time:11:17 am Date: Nov 28, 2012



Star actor Vikram has completed a long 45 day schedule for his Shankar directing I with Amy Jackson in China and the unit of I has shifted to Chennai for shooting some of the action sequences.
Shankar has reportedly roped in Anal Arasu to choreograph the realistic action scenes for Vikram in I and the film’s team is shooting at Royapuram and Ennore areas,in North Chennai. As way2movies reported viewers earlier, during China schedule
Yuen Woo-ping of Ang Lee’s ‘Crouching
Tiger Hidden Tiger’ fame has composed
the action scenes for Vikram-Shankar’s I.
PC Sriram is taking care of cinematography
for Vikram and Amy Jackson starring I,
which will have the music and background
scores composed by AR Rahman. Post
this Madras schedule, Shankar’s I will fly to
Europe to can a song in the never seen
before new locales.

----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR'S DIFFERENT INITIATIVES FOR I
Nov 29, 2012



Ace director Shankar’s “I” starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead second
phase of the shooting has been wrapped
up successfully in China, where they
canned a powerful fight sequence under
the supervision of Hollywood stunt master
Yuen Woo Ping. Now the entire crew back
to Chennai for getting ready to the Third
schedule will take place in Royapuram and
Ennore area soon.
The film also cast Santhanam, Suresh Gopi
and Ram Kumar in pivotal roles with the
musical scores by AR. Rahman while
Oscar Films is producing on grandeur.
The third phase will be canning a fight
scene for the second half of the film with
Vikram and villains strike with Six Pack.
After this schedule they are planning to
shot a song on the lead cast in the exotic
locales of Europe.

----------


## GangsteR

next schedule d
starts december

----------


## GangsteR

What's 'I' story?
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, November 29, 2012]



Director Shankar, who in the past pointed out in his films loopholes in the education and political systems of the country, seems to be now focusing on sports.
If sources are to be believed, his forthcominng film 'I', which has Vikram in the lead, is about an aspiring athlete who wants to make a mark in Olympics.
"Though he prepares himself for the international games, some forces prevent him from achieving the goal. In 'I', Shankar will throw light on politics in sports in his typical style," add sources.
Meanwhile, after a lengthy schedule in China, the cast and crew of 'I' are now shooting for the film in Ennore, on the outskirts of Chennai. The movie has music by A R Rahman.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's look in Shankar's 'I'



Director Shankar’s team of ‘I’ has
returned to Chennai after a rigorous 45
day schedule in China where they shot
some slick stunt sequences
choreographed by the stuntman for the
Oscar winning Ang Lee film Crouching
Tiger Hidden Dragon. Scenes involving
Ramkumar and Suresh Gopi too were
shot during that period.
Now the Chennai schedule will have
noted stunt choreographer 'Anal' Arasu
calling the shots on some realistic yet
breath-taking action sequences, it is
being said. The film’s hero Vikram is
said to be working on a 6 pack that he
will sport for a considerable portion of
the film.
Vikram is knowm to transform his
physical appearance as per the
demands of the script and character as
we have seen on so many occasions in
the past and one can expect a similar
effort from the National Award winning
hero in this project too.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's I and its 'The Matrix'
connect
Dec 02, 2012



Shankar has completed two schedules
for his next magnum opus I. The first
one happened in Chennai and an
action sequence and a song sequence
were canned. The second schedule
was shot at exotic spots in China. Now
the team is all set for their next one,
which will again happen in and around
Chennai.
Vikram will again flaunt his newly built
six pack abs for a high intensity action
sequence in the film, we hear. The
action sequences are being
choreographed by Yuen Woo Ping, who
designed stunts for top Hollywood
action movies like The Matrix, Kill Bill
series and the Academy Award winning
Crouching tiger, hidden dragon.
Shankar is also planning to can a song
in never-before seen locations of
Europe.

----------


## GangsteR

*Movie ‘I’ by director Shankar starring Vikram centers Olympics*
Monday, Dec 03, 2012


‘I’ is movie in which Vikram and Shankar are joining hands. Following Anniyan, ‘I’ is the movie in which both Vikram and Shankar are joining hands.
Shankar has readied the story for ‘I’ centering the Olympics. The story is about the hero who undergoes strenuous physical exercises to please the heroine. This takes him to the Olympics.
Amy Jackson pairs up with Vikram for the movie. The music composition for the movie is by AR Rahman. The cinematography is by PC Sriram. The shooting for the movie is being held in a rapid pace. The movie is to hit screens the coming 2013.

----------


## GangsteR

@chiyaanvikram will be seen in six
pack abs for a high power packed
action sequence in #I . 2 schedules of
the movie completed if mentioned..

----------


## GangsteR

Yuen Woo Ping who made stunts for
The Matrix & many Hollywood biggies
will design stunt choreography for
Shankar & @chiyaanvikram combo #I .

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar wants to go the matrix way
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, December 06, 2012]
0 Comments



Director Shankar, who is busy making his next film, I with the likes of Chiyaan Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead has planned to bring in the stunt director from movies like the Matrix, Kill Bill and Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon into his crew. Yuen Woo Ping, the man under discussion, has been roped into work on I and to co-ordinate Vikram in all of the challenging sequences of the film.
The crew just finished it's first schedule in
Chennai where they shot the song. Now,
they will be travelling to China to shoot a
major part of the film before returning to
Chennai again for a third schedule.
Previously, the actor-director combo came up with a mind-blowing action sequence in the movie Anniyan in which they came together. Now that Vikram is very fit and has six-pack abs to show off, we are likely to see the bar set higher than ever before.

----------


## xeon

This will be a great hit. classy

----------


## shahin369

> This will be a great hit. classy


 :Giveup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar n team tryin hard 2 release "I"
on April 17th 2013 for Chiyaan Vikram
sir's B'day as a festival for his fans #
50TH FILM

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Gopi annante stills vallathum vanno?

----------


## GangsteR

> Gopi annante stills vallathum vanno?


film stills ithu varae vannilla

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kevin

nte palleee onnu onnara ..

cant wait....

----------


## K K R

_Vikrathinte mugham entha ee kolathil _

----------


## GangsteR

> _Vikrathinte mugham entha ee kolathil _


ithu fan made aano ennoru doubt

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson joins I team for second
schedule
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, December 12,
2012]



Shankar's next grand-scale project, I, has been in the making for quite some time now. The film features Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead and the team just completed a 45-day long schedule in China. Now Amy has confirmed that she has re-joined the team in Chennai, where a second schedule has been planned.
"Now onto work mode in Chennai for I"
A.R. Rahman is scoring the music" tweeted
the actress. It was earlier revealed that the
film will be action packed and the stunt-
master from films like the Matrix and
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon has been
roped in by Director Shankar to help in
choreography. Now, it appears that similar
scenes, to the ones shot in China would be
made in Chennai as well. We are going to
have to wait and see what they are all
about.

----------


## veecee

> nte palleee onnu onnara ..
> 
> cant wait....


yupppeee  :Clap: 
shankar film announce cheyyumbol tudangunna wait  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

> yupppeee 
> shankar film announce cheyyumbol tudangunna wait


satyam......

----------


## Binesh

it will be a huge comeback of vikram to mass audions.......

----------


## GangsteR

Aftr "I" chiyaan vikram wil b calld th
grtst lover on earth as his character is
well written who wud do unbelievable
thngs for his lover :)

----------


## PaandyNaattu Thangam

> Aftr "I" chiyaan vikram wil b calld th
> grtst lover on earth as his character is
> well written who wud do unbelievable
> thngs for his lover :)


I am waiting, for I. 
 :Coool:

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson, the British beauty, who has been making waves in Tamil cinema, is currently working on director Shankar's upcoming movie I , also starring Vikram! Very recently, the I unit, completed a 45- day long schedule in China, and now we hear that the next schedule is on in Chennai! Amy has joined the unit for this schedule! Unit sources reveal that a famous Hollywood stunt master has been roped in to oversee the stunts in I , which is touted to be an action extravaganza! Having music by A.R. Rahman, I is already
creating quite a high expectation in K-town!

----------


## GangsteR

@i_am_amyjackson is currently in
Chennai for the shooting of her
upcoming film 'I' with vikram. í*½í¸

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Amy joins Vikram’s I team in Chennai
Time:1:02 pm Date: Dec 13, 2012



Amy Jackson joined Chiyaan Vikram along with director Shankar’s I team in Chennai for the next schedule of the movie. Amy Jackson, who has shared screen space with Vikram in their latest release AL Vijay’s Thaandavam, is all set to do it again in Shankar’s upcoming directorial venture I.
The I team has recently completed the 45
days long China schedule and started
canning some action sequences for the film
in Chennai.
A Hollywood stunt master has been roped
in by I team to choreograph stunt
sequences for the film, which is touted to
be an action entertainer. AR Rahman is
composing the music for I that is being
produced by AM Ratnam.

----------


## PaandyNaattu Thangam

Pinne ee gunnumaay back pose kodukkunnathu Billa-2 posteril vannallo? Athil shirt uNd, ithil baniyan mathrava.

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson a 'Thamizhachi' in
Shankar's 'I'
Dec 15, 2012



Amy Jackson is trying to turn a
‘Thamizhachi’ for Shankar. The director
is back in Chennai shooting the next
schedule of next mega budget project,
I with Vikram and Amy in the lead. We
hear that he has given the lady from
London a lot of lines to speak in Tamil.
Like a college student preparing for an
exam, she is rising early and
memorizing the dialogues, she had
written in English, it seems. The team
and the ‘examiner’ Shankar is very
impressed with her dedication to her
job, say our sources.

----------


## shahin369

Rahmaniyaaa......

shankar-rahman kidukkum

ithu enna release?

----------


## Saathan

> Amy Jackson a 'Thamizhachi' in
> Shankar's 'I'
> Dec 15, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> Amy Jackson is trying to turn a
> ‘Thamizhachi’ for Shankar. The director
> is back in Chennai shooting the next
> ...


amy  :Yahoo:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ithu enna release?


april 2013

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram "I" Look

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

*Movie unit for ‘I’ impressed at Amy
Jackson’s dedication to profession*
Saturday, Dec 15, 2012


Hollywood actress Amy Jackson debuted into Kodambakkam through AL Vijay’s directorial venture ‘Madarasa Pattinam’. As Amy’s acting turned attractive in the debutant venture, Gautam Menon made her do remake of ‘Vinnai Thaandi Varuvaaya’.
Following that, Amy Jackson did ‘Thaandavam’ by AL Vijay. Director Shankar, who saw this, signed up Amy Jackson for his movie ‘I’. Due to this, Amy Jackson has gained a place for herself among lead actresses.
Currently the shooting for movie ‘I’ is in rapid progress. Shankar carried out the first level shooting schedules in China for 45 days. Now he is back to Chennai and is doing romance scenes related to Vikram and Amy Jackson. In some of those scenes, Amy has added dialogues. So, Amy has translated the dialogues to her mother tongue English. Also, she wakes up in the morning at 5 and memorises those papers.
As the shooting begins at 9 in the morning, she turns up at the shooting spot like student who is appearing for exams. The unit, upon observing Amy’s dedication, salutes her with regard. The actress shows that much interest in the profession.

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson memorizes Tamil
Saturday, 15 December 2012 



British model Amy Jackson made her debut in Tamil through the film Madrasapattinam directed by A L Vijay.
Seeing her good acting, Gowtham Menon casted her as the heroine in the Hindi remake of the Tamil film Vinnaithaandi Varuvaaya. A L Vijay after Madrasapattinam again offered her the female lead role in the film Thandavam. Seeing this, gargantuan director Shankar
signed for the female lead role in his film I
which has Vikram in the lead role.
Now Amy Jackson is being considered one of
the leading actresses in the Tamil film industry. The shooting of I is going on in top gear. Shankar had completed his first schedule shooting of I in China.
Shankar is now shooting the romantic sequences pertaining to Vikram and Amy Jackson in Chennai. In some of the sequences, Amy Jackson has some lengthy dialogues. So she has written the Tamil dialogues in English and memorizing them. She gets up every day morning 5 am and starts memorizing the dialogues.
After this she goes to the shooting spot at 9 am. Witnessing her stupendous dedicate in memorizing the Tamil lines, the entire unit of I is singing praises of her.

----------


## Flackyz

Thanks gangster

----------


## GangsteR

> Thanks gangster


welcome....

----------


## shahin369

amy jackson kidu

----------


## shahin369

ithu ethu filmintae sitlla???

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu ethu filmintae sitlla???


david press meet still

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

anniyan il songs poraayirunu.. ith ARR aavumbo aa kuravum undavilla..

gentleman nekkal kidilan padam pratheekshikunu

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> anniyan il songs poraayirunu.. ith ARR aavumbo aa kuravum undavilla..
> 
> gentleman nekkal kidilan padam pratheekshikunu


 :Hammer: ............

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ............


shanker standards adhava ARR standards >>>> anniyan and nanban

----------


## GangsteR

Amy impresses Shankar
IndiaGlitz [Monday, December 17, 2012]



Director Shankar seems to be mightily impressed with Amy Jackson, the British- born 'Madrasapattinnam' heroine, who is playing the heroine of his upcoming movie 'I'.
According to sources, Amy learnt Tamil in
a short span of time and spoke Tamil dialogues with much ease. "This has impressed Shankar a lot," sources said.
Starring Vikram in the lead role, 'I' produced by V Ravichandran of Aascar Films is being made simultaneously in Tamil, Telugu and Hindi.
After shooting some scenes and songs in China, Shankar and his team is currently busy picturising the movie in the northern parts of Chennai. A R Rahman is scoring the music for 'I'.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar’s serious warning to power star



It is already been news that power star Dr Srinivasan is bagging big opportunities nowadays. He is currently working on two big projects Santhanam’s “ Kanna Laddu Thinna Aasaiya ” and Shankar’s “ I”. When the actor bagged a role in Shankar’s film, everyone was shocked to hear the news as Shankar turns to
be one of the top most directors in Tamil cinema.
Power star will have a powerful role in this movie and Santhanam is also part of this movie. As power star is known for his self- promoting ways Shankar do not want him to speak about the movie I from his side, so he warned power star directly not to speak a word about the movie and to maintain calm.
He also said that if some information is known to have been revealed, Shankar has warned Power star that his scenes will be removed from the film.
There was already a rumor that power star had said that Shankar had revealed him that he was his fan and Shankar took photographs with him. Shankar was shocked to hear this news which was spread and said that he didn’t expect this would become this serious and he was said it just for fun.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's direct warning to Power
Star



Shankar has casted Power Star
Srinivasan in his new magnum-opus I,
as reported earlier. Power Star will
have a major role in this movie
alongside Santhanam in the light-
hearted scenes of the movie.
Shankar has given strict instructions to
Srinivasan to keep his lips sealed
whenever anyone asks him about his
character or the plot details of I.
Power Star is generally known for his
extravagant self-promoting ways and
that’s why Shankar has given this
direct warning to the actor to keep
mum about I.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kunjumon

:salut:

----------


## GangsteR

> 


.....:salute:

----------


## GangsteR

> 


oh unbelievablae......wot a dedicarion n hardwork.....:salute:

----------


## singam

> 


ingere samathikanam..

----------


## AslaN

Chiyan  :Yoyu: waiting for his grand comeback :Yoyu: 


>

----------


## KHILADI

ithethu powerstar evideyo ketitulla pole thonnunnu...pawan kalyan allandethavan???

----------


## shahin369

> 


entammo kidu...

----------


## GangsteR

> ithethu powerstar evideyo ketitulla pole thonnunnu...pawan kalyan allandethavan???


ithu nammudae santosh panditinae polae oru itema .tamil nadil ithupolae oru sadhanam undu....superstar santosh pandit n powerstar srinivasan....ipol manasilsyo? :Donatello:

----------


## Binesh

> anniyan il songs poraayirunu.. ith ARR aavumbo aa kuravum undavilla..
> 
> gentleman nekkal kidilan padam pratheekshikunu


oh macha...anniyan songs kidu kidu alle?..ithu athinte pakuthy enklum vannal mahiyayirunnu.....

----------


## michael

> shanker standards adhava ARR standards >>>> anniyan and nanban




nanban ok anniyan kidu aayirunnu..........

----------


## michael

enik look athra pidichilla..................

----------


## Flackyz

> enik look athra pidichilla..................


shankarine vilich parayaam micheline look pidichilla athukondu vere lookiledukkan.

----------


## Flackyz

> 


thaliva namichu. CHIYAN pole yevan da.

----------


## Flackyz

> Chiyan waiting for his grand comeback


ithu nammal thakarkkum macha. Chiyaan da....

----------


## GangsteR

> shankarine vilich parayaam micheline look pidichilla athukondu vere lookiledukkan.


he told his opinion only.... :Kettoda:

----------


## AslaN

:Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 


> ithu nammal thakarkkum macha. Chiyaan da....

----------


## Flackyz

> he told his opinion only....


athinu njaan avane cheetha vilicho. Shankarine vilich parayaam ennu mathramalle paranjollu. Avanekkal vishamam gangsterinanallo.

----------


## GangsteR

> athinu njaan avane cheetha vilicho. Shankarine vilich parayaam ennu mathramalle paranjollu. Avanekkal vishamam gangsterinanallo.


ennittu vilichu paranjo...

----------


## Sameer

> Shankar’s serious warning to power star
> 
> 
> 
> It is already been news that power star Dr Srinivasan is bagging big opportunities nowadays. He is currently working on two big projects Santhanam’s “ Kanna Laddu Thinna Aasaiya ” and Shankar’s “ I”. When the actor bagged a role in Shankar’s film, everyone was shocked to hear the news as Shankar turns to
> be one of the top most directors in Tamil cinema.
> Power star will have a powerful role in this movie and Santhanam is also part of this movie. As power star is known for his self- promoting ways Shankar do not want him to speak about the movie I from his side, so he warned power star directly not to speak a word about the movie and to maintain calm.
> He also said that if some information is known to have been revealed, Shankar has warned Power star that his scenes will be removed from the film.
> There was already a rumor that power star had said that Shankar had revealed him that he was his fan and Shankar took photographs with him. Shankar was shocked to hear this news which was spread and said that he didn’t expect this would become this serious and he was said it just for fun.


Power star Srinivasan thalaivar  :Yahoo:

----------


## Flackyz

> 





> ennittu vilichu paranjo...


paranju surya fanaya gangsterum,michealum ithalla ithinte appuram paranjillenkile athishayamullu ennu paranju.

----------


## GangsteR

> paranju surya fanaya gangsterum,michealum ithalla ithinte appuram paranjillenkile athishayamullu ennu paranju.


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Power star Srinivasan thalaivar


ivanonnum oru paniyum ilae :Swear:

----------


## michael

> shankarine vilich parayaam micheline look pidichilla athukondu vere lookiledukkan.


njan chorinathe onnumalla ente abhiprayam parannu ennae ullu athinu eyalenthina kidannu pidaykunae

----------


## michael

> ivanonnum oru paniyum ilae


avantae asthi 200c avan nithya menon 2c entho offer cheythu to act in his movie she denied the offer ente officilulla tamizhan paranathaanu

----------


## Flackyz

> njan chorinathe onnumalla ente abhiprayam parannu ennae ullu athinu eyalenthina kidannu pidaykunae


ayyo sorry bhai abhiprayam paranjathano. Njan pidachonnumilla thamashakke paranjenne ollu. Allenkilum surya fansine avarudethaya abhiprayam unde.

----------


## michael

> ayyo sorry bhai abhiprayam paranjathano. Njan pidachonnumilla thamashakke paranjenne ollu. Allenkilum surya fansine avarudethaya abhiprayam unde.


poda avidunnu nintae aduthu onnum paranitu karyamila

----------


## Saathan

> *avantae asthi 200c* avan nithya menon 2c entho offer cheythu to act in his movie she denied the offer ente officilulla tamizhan paranathaanu


 :Shocked:   :Death:

----------


## GangsteR

> avantae asthi 200c avan nithya menon 2c entho offer cheythu to act in his movie she denied the offer ente officilulla tamizhan paranathaanu


sammatikanam... :Helohelo:

----------


## GangsteR

> ayyo sorry bhai abhiprayam paranjathano. Njan pidachonnumilla thamashakke paranjenne ollu. Allenkilum surya fansine avarudethaya abhiprayam unde.


tarattinu poyi kaliyeda... :Ennekollu:

----------


## Flackyz

> tarattinu poyi kaliyeda...


manasilayilla. Allenkilum nammude tharathinu chernna aarum thanne ippol illa.

----------


## Flackyz

> poda avidunnu nintae aduthu onnum paranitu karyamila


surya fan michealinu deshyam vanno. Potte micheale simham2il pidikkam.

----------


## GangsteR

> manasilayilla. Allenkilum nammude tharathinu chernna aarum thanne ippol illa.


simbu jeeva fans oke undallo... :Thumbup1:

----------


## michael

> simbu jeeva fans oke undallo...



simbuvinu VV blockbuster aanu vaanam hit poda podi hit pinnae avrg osthi yundu...


jeevayku BB koyundu nanban undu....


vikraminu  :Tooth:  :Tooth:  :Tooth:

----------


## GangsteR

> simbuvinu VV blockbuster aanu vaanam hit poda podi hit pinnae avrg osthi yundu...
> 
> 
> jeevayku BB koyundu nanban undu....
> 
> 
> vikraminu


inganaeyoke paranju avanae vishamipikate macha.... :Rockon:

----------


## Flackyz

> simbu jeeva fans oke undallo...


appo ivarkkum thaazheyano surya.

----------


## Flackyz

> simbuvinu VV blockbuster aanu vaanam hit poda podi hit pinnae avrg osthi yundu...
> 
> 
> jeevayku BB koyunjdu nanban undu....
> 
> 
> vikraminu


vikraminu athannum illa enittum ivar vikraminu mukalilethiyilla athaanu chiyaan. Parayunna suryude kit padangal onnu paranje.

----------


## Flackyz

> inganaeyoke paranju avanae vishamipikate macha....


enthuvade gangstere michealinte idivettu dialoge kettu njanangu pedichu poya poleyanallo. Vikramum compare cheyyan ninte suryakke polum onnum illa. 6film fare award,1national award,Dlt birudham jeevayudeyum,suryayudeyum,simpuvinteyum onnu paranju thanne.

----------


## shahin369

ividae enta preshnam???

----------


## shahin369

> enthuvade gangstere michealinte idivettu dialoge kettu njanangu pedichu poya poleyanallo. Vikramum compare cheyyan ninte suryakke polum onnum illa. 6film fare award,1national award,Dlt birudham jeevayudeyum,suryayudeyum,simpuvinteyum onnu paranju thanne.


national awards filmfare awards oke undu enalum surya is way ahead than vikram in market & star value...

----------


## AslaN

Top bbyil epol anan abhinayicha filim undu....epol continuess flop uladu kondu market kurenju......but he got gud market in telugu 


> national awards filmfare awards oke undu enalum surya is way ahead than vikram in market & star value...

----------


## AslaN

:Puke:  :Puke: 


> simbu jeeva fans oke undallo...

----------


## Flackyz

> national awards filmfare awards oke undu enalum surya is way ahead than vikram in market & star value...


athe sammathichu vikramine ellavarkkum ishtama. Oru nalla padam irangiyaal ajith fansun, vijay fansum vare maximum support cheyyum.

----------


## Flackyz

> Top bbyil epol anan abhinayicha filim undu....epol continuess flop uladu kondu market kurenju......but he got gud market in telugu


continuss flop ennu parayan pattumo macha. Annyante athra vijayan kittiyilla enne ollu deivathirumakal superhit aayirunnu. Ravanan vikraminu nettamayirunnu bollywoodil nalla image kitty, thandavam avg aayirunnu.

----------


## GangsteR

> enthuvade gangstere michealinte idivettu dialoge kettu njanangu pedichu poya poleyanallo. Vikramum compare cheyyan ninte suryakke polum onnum illa. 6film fare award,1national award,Dlt birudham jeevayudeyum,suryayudeyum,simpuvinteyum onnu paranju thanne.


awards oke kittiyittundakum athokae pandatae kadhayallae,ipol vikraminte value jeeva n simbunteyum tazheya...athu angeekarichae pattu...oru initial pull polum undakan kazhiyunilla..suryaku vikramum aayi compare cheyan onnum illa alae.. :Ennekollu: ..kurachu std aayi debate prateekshikunnu :Kalikkuva:

----------


## GangsteR

> continuss flop ennu parayan pattumo macha. Annyante athra vijayan kittiyilla enne ollu deivathirumakal superhit aayirunnu. Ravanan vikraminu nettamayirunnu bollywoodil nalla image kitty, thandavam avg aayirunnu.


ravanan enta nettam aayathu??thaandavsm pakka flop aanu...

----------


## Flackyz

> ravanan enta nettam aayathu??thaandavsm pakka flop aanu...


matraan,rakthacharithra,7aam ariv,aadhavan ithellam hitum avg aayirikkumallo gangsterine.

----------


## Flackyz

> awards oke kittiyittundakum athokae pandatae kadhayallae,ipol vikraminte value jeeva n simbunteyum tazheya...athu angeekarichae pattu...oru initial pull polum undakan kazhiyunilla..suryaku vikramum aayi compare cheyan onnum illa alae....kurachu std aayi debate prateekshikunnu


simpuvinteyum jeevayudeyum pakka masala padangal alle athintethaya initial pull athinu kittum. Deivathirumakal polulla padathinu enthu enthu intiala pratheekshikkunne?athu kond simpuvinteyum jeevayudeyum thazheyanennullath puthiya arivanu. Suryke kurachu fans kooduthalund allathe vikramum aayi compare cheyyan enthunde? Aduthakalath irangiya surya padangal ellam flopum aanu. Ennekkollu ittallo suryayude kit padangalude oru list itte athilum kooduthal hit vikraminude.

----------


## shahin369

............. :Band:

----------


## AslaN

Everae kalum initial undarnu thandavam thinu 


> awards oke kittiyittundakum athokae pandatae kadhayallae,ipol vikraminte value jeeva n simbunteyum tazheya...athu angeekarichae pattu...oru initial pull polum undakan kazhiyunilla..suryaku vikramum aayi compare cheyan onnum illa alae....kurachu std aayi debate prateekshikunnu

----------


## AslaN

Thandavam flop ayirunu :Sad: 


> continuss flop ennu parayan pattumo macha. Annyante athra vijayan kittiyilla enne ollu deivathirumakal superhit aayirunnu. Ravanan vikraminu nettamayirunnu bollywoodil nalla image kitty, thandavam avg aayirunnu.

----------


## GangsteR

> simpuvinteyum jeevayudeyum pakka masala padangal alle athintethaya initial pull athinu kittum. Deivathirumakal polulla padathinu enthu enthu intiala pratheekshikkunne?athu kond simpuvinteyum jeevayudeyum thazheyanennullath puthiya arivanu. Suryke kurachu fans kooduthalund allathe vikramum aayi compare cheyyan enthunde? Aduthakalath irangiya surya padangal ellam flopum aanu. Ennekkollu ittallo suryayude kit padangalude oru list itte athilum kooduthal hit vikraminude.


ini onnum njan parayunilla...paranjathu tannae veendum parayan vayya .kurachu page koottam ennallandu verae use onnumilla.... :Girl Mad:

----------


## GangsteR

> Thandavam flop ayirunu


chilar ithonnum sammatikilla... :Taz:

----------


## Flackyz

> ini onnum njan parayunilla...paranjathu tannae veendum parayan vayya .kurachu page koottam ennallandu verae use onnumilla....


gangster enthanu paranjathe vikraminu initial pull illa jeevakkum simpuvinum vare athund allathe ganster enthenkilum parnjathayi enikkormayilla.

----------


## Flackyz

> chilar ithonnum sammatikilla...


ellam sammathikkunna orale.

----------


## Flackyz

> Thandavam flop ayirunu


ok. Vijay rules thandavam threadil hitanennu ittirunnu athukondu paranjatha.

----------


## Flackyz

> Everae kalum initial undarnu thandavam thinu


simpuvinum jeevakkum thazheyanu polum vikram. Nalla kandu pidutham thanne.

----------


## Flackyz

Njan nirthy....

----------


## GangsteR

> Njan nirthy....


atha nallathu.. :Ennekollu:

----------


## AslaN

Ninga saguny hit anenu pareyunilae  :Ennekollu: ..


> chilar ithonnum sammatikilla...

----------


## AslaN

Chori muthu nilkukeye elae  :Puke:  ....thandavam got good initial ......


> simpuvinum jeevakkum thazheyanu polum vikram. Nalla kandu pidutham thanne.

----------


## Flackyz

> atha nallathu..


 :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :monkey:  :monkey:  :monkey:  :monkey:  :monkey:  :monkey:

----------


## GangsteR

> Chori muthu nilkukeye elae  ....thandavam got good initial ......


ivaidae aara adyam choriyaan vannathu... :Chairhit:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ninga saguny hit anenu pareyunilae ..


hit aayathu kondallae....

----------


## GangsteR

> 


 :Tooth:  :Tooth:  :Tooth:

----------


## AslaN

:Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand: 


> hit aayathu kondallae....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> athe sammathichu vikramine ellavarkkum ishtama. Oru nalla padam irangiyaal ajith fansun, vijay fansum vare maximum support cheyyum.


  Athu Nyam . . . . . . . and Vikram inu Market Illa Ennathu Thettanu. . .

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> awards oke kittiyittundakum athokae pandatae kadhayallae,ipol vikraminte value jeeva n simbunteyum tazheya...athu angeekarichae pattu...oru initial pull polum undakan kazhiyunilla..suryaku vikramum aayi compare cheyan onnum illa alae....kurachu std aayi debate prateekshikunnu


  Gangstar Macha . . .jiva kum Simbu vinum Enthu market anullathu. . . .VV,PODA PODI.VANAM etc. . . .ithinellam Kimittan initial ayirunnu alle??? Den Jivayude Ko ku Shesham rls cheytha Films  Ethinanu Good Initial??

----------


## Flackyz

> Athu Nyam . . . . . . . and Vikram inu Market Illa Ennathu Thettanu. . .


gangsterinte abhiprayathil vikraminu markettum illa fansum illa. Marketum fansum kooduthalullathe surayakke mathram.

----------


## Flackyz

> Gangstar Macha . . .jiva kum Simbu vinum Enthu market anullathu. . . .VV,PODA PODI.VANAM etc. . . .ithinellam Kimittan initial ayirunnu alle??? Den Jivayude Ko ku Shesham rls cheytha Films  Ethinanu Good Initial??


gangster parayum nampen ennu.

----------


## Binesh

Vikram nte intial pull enthanennu ariyan rajappattai ude 1st week collection eduthu nokku...ennittu velayudham,ezham arivu thudangiya padangalude yum 1st week collection um nokku.......appol ariyam vikram nte power enthanennu.....veruthe thandavam mathram vachu compare cheyyalle guys....

----------


## GangsteR

> 


 :Suicide: .

----------


## GangsteR

> Athu Nyam . . . . . . . and Vikram inu Market Illa Ennathu Thettanu. . .


vikraminu pazhaya market ippol illa...

----------


## GangsteR

> Gangstar Macha . . .jiva kum Simbu vinum Enthu market anullathu. . . .VV,PODA PODI.VANAM etc. . . .ithinellam Kimittan initial ayirunnu alle??? Den Jivayude Ko ku Shesham rls cheytha Films  Ethinanu Good Initial??


i dont  say jiva and simbu have great market....ipozhatae vikramintae avastha vechu nokumbol ivarumayi compare cheyanae pattullu.... :Njanaaramon:

----------


## GangsteR

> gangster parayum nampen ennu.





> gangsterinte abhiprayathil vikraminu markettum illa fansum illa. Marketum fansum kooduthalullathe surayakke mathram.


 :Bball:  :Tooth:

----------


## GangsteR

> Vikram nte intial pull enthanennu ariyan rajappattai ude 1st week collection eduthu nokku...ennittu velayudham,ezham arivu thudangiya padangalude yum 1st week collection um nokku.......appol ariyam vikram nte power enthanennu.....veruthe thandavam mathram vachu compare cheyyalle guys....


disaster rajapattai aayano ezham arivu n velayudham comparison.. :Toobad:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> i dont  say jiva and simbu have great market....ipozhatae vikramintae avastha vechu nokumbol ivarumayi compare cheyanae pattullu....


  So, Angine compare cheyyan Thudangiyal ?????

----------


## Binesh

> disaster rajapattai aayano ezham arivu n velayudham comparison..


disaster aayittum athinte 1st week collection nokku bhai..i mean that...

----------


## Flackyz

> Vikram nte intial pull enthanennu ariyan rajappattai ude 1st week collection eduthu nokku...ennittu velayudham,ezham arivu thudangiya padangalude yum 1st week collection um nokku.......appol ariyam vikram nte power enthanennu.....veruthe thandavam mathram vachu compare cheyyalle guys....


Murugadhas surya padamanu 7aam arive athumayittano rajapattai compare cheyyunnathe. Anganeyanekil rajapattaikke shesham irangiya thandavathinu nalla initial vannathengane. Thanikke initial enthennu kananamenkil I release aavatte kanichu tharaam.

----------


## GangsteR

> So, Angine compare cheyyan Thudangiyal ?????


?????????numakku atra gathikedu vannittilla...

----------


## GangsteR

> disaster aayittum athinte 1st week collection nokku bhai..i mean that...


rajapattayudae 1st week collection etraya????

----------


## Flackyz

> disaster aayittum athinte 1st week collection nokku bhai..i mean that...


ennal rakthacharithrayudeyum kude nokkikko.

----------


## GangsteR

> ennal rakthacharithrayudeyum kude nokkikko.





> Murugadhas surya padamanu 7aam arive athumayittano rajapattai compare cheyyunnathe. Anganeyanekil rajapattaikke shesham irangiya thandavathinu nalla initial vannathengane. Thanikke initial enthennu kananamenkil I release aavatte kanichu tharaam.


 :Dntknw: ..... :Bigboss:

----------


## Flackyz

> ?????????numakku atra gathikedu vannittilla...


2padam koodi pottumpol aayikkolum.

----------


## GangsteR

> 2padam koodi pottumpol aayikkolum.


ningal pakistan karan aano.... :Aamen:

----------


## Saathan

*Vikram thinu few years ayi oru mass hit nte kuravundu... allathe vere kuzhappam onnum illa... pinne recent padangal ellam fans ne disappoint cheyumpol initial okke kurayum... pinne cheytha padavum veliya hype create cheyan pattiyilla... ennu karuthi  simbu jeeva level onnum poyittilla... he is still in vijay, ajith, surya gang....*

----------


## Flackyz

> *Vikram thinu few years ayi oru mass hit nte kuravundu... allathe vere kuzhappam onnum illa... pinne recent padangal ellam fans ne disappoint cheyumpol initial okke kurayum... pinne cheytha padavum veliya hype create cheyan pattiyilla... ennu karuthi  simbu jeeva level onnum poyittilla... he is still in vijay, ajith, surya gang....*


Thanks sathaan bhai. ith ividathe surya fansinonnum ariyilla.

----------


## Flackyz

> ningal pakistan karan aano....


alla indiakaran thanne. pinne gangster udheshichath vere forumthenu nuzhanju keriyathano ennanenkil enikk onnum parayanilla. enikke oru forum mathrame ariyavu ath forumkeralam aanu.

----------


## GangsteR

> *Vikram thinu few years ayi oru mass hit nte kuravundu... allathe vere kuzhappam onnum illa... pinne recent padangal ellam fans ne disappoint cheyumpol initial okke kurayum... pinne cheytha padavum veliya hype create cheyan pattiyilla... ennu karuthi  simbu jeeva level onnum poyittilla... he is still in vijay, ajith, surya gang....*


anniyanu sesham cheyta kantasamy bheema rajapattai thaandavam oke thaandavam oke atyavashyam hype undarnu ...hype koodiyathu konda ipol ee gathi aayathu....iniyullathum pottiyal tamasiyatae clean bowld aakum...'I' shankar film aaya kondu oru hit prateekshikunnu...

----------


## GangsteR

> Thanks sathaan bhai. ith ividathe surya fansinonnum ariyilla.


machanu ariyalo athu mathi.. :Taunt:

----------


## GangsteR

> alla indiakaran thanne. pinne gangster udheshichath vere forumthenu nuzhanju keriyathano ennanenkil enikk onnum parayanilla. enikke oru forum mathrame ariyavu ath forumkeralam aanu.


njan onnum udeshichilla,oru indiakaranodulla perumattam kanda kondu chotichata... :Dash3:

----------


## Flackyz

> anniyanu sesham cheyta kantasamy bheema rajapattai thaandavam oke thaandavam oke atyavashyam hype undarnu ...hype koodiyathu konda ipol ee gathi aayathu....iniyullathum pottiyal tamasiyatae clean bowld aakum...'I' shankar film aaya kondu oru hit prateekshikunnu...


rajapattai,thandavathinonnum athra hype undayirunnilla. Shankarinte padam aayathukondu hitavum polo athinu munpe davidiloode thanne namukke hit kittum. Pinne shankarinte koode vikram enna nadanum koode cherumpol mathrame hype koodathollu karanam annyam enna cinema.

----------


## michael

> ningal pakistan karan aano....




ethu naatukaren aanelum avanumaayi debate cheythattu karyamilla ennu manasilaayi athondaanu njan aadyamae nirthiyathu

----------


## GangsteR

> rajapattai,thandavathinonnum athra hype undayirunnilla. Shankarinte padam aayathukondu hitavum polo athinu munpe davidiloode thanne namukke hit kittum. Pinne shankarinte koode vikram enna nadanum koode cherumpol mathrame hype koodathollu karanam annyam enna cinema.


apol david hit aayittu samsarikan vannal mati....

----------


## GangsteR

> ethu naatukaren aanelum avanumaayi debate cheythattu karyamilla ennu manasilaayi athondaanu njan aadyamae nirthiyathu


njanum stop cheythuuu....

----------


## AslaN

> *Vikram thinu few years ayi oru mass hit nte kuravundu... allathe vere kuzhappam onnum illa... pinne recent padangal ellam fans ne disappoint cheyumpol initial okke kurayum... pinne cheytha padavum veliya hype create cheyan pattiyilla... ennu karuthi  simbu jeeva level onnum poyittilla... he is still in vijay, ajith, surya gang....*


athra thanea  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## Binesh

> ennal rakthacharithrayudeyum kude nokkikko.


ningal rajapattai ude 1st week collection ethrayanennu onnu nokku,,,pls.....ennittu para...

----------


## AslaN

> anniyanu sesham cheyta kantasamy bheema rajapattai thaandavam oke thaandavam oke atyavashyam hype undarnu ...hype koodiyathu konda ipol ee gathi aayathu....iniyullathum pottiyal ..tamasiyatae clean bowld aakum...'I' shankar film aaya kondu oru hit prateekshikunnu...


rajapattaiku hype undayiruno :Huh: 
.baki filiminu elam initialum undarinu..... :Huh: ..........dnt knw the bo of kandaswami.... matran polae ayirikum  :Phhhh:

----------


## Binesh

> rajapattaiku hype undayiruno
> .baki filiminu elam initialum undarinu...............dnt knw the bo of kandaswami.... matran polae ayirikum


rajappattai kku hype undayalum illenkilum nalla initial undayirunnu......especialy itz 1st week...itz 1st week collection was around 35-40 crores.....correct aayi arinjathinu sesham mathram ithinu reply cheyyuka..

----------


## michael

1st week collection of raja pattai 35c appol pinnae ini njan engottu illa van hypil vanna kanthaswamyiku polum firast weekil 32c kittiyullu

----------


## GangsteR

> rajappattai kku hype undayalum illenkilum nalla initial undayirunnu......especialy itz 1st week...itz 1st week collection was around 35-40 crores.....correct aayi arinjathinu sesham mathram ithinu reply cheyyuka..


Enthokae kelkanam 35-40 crores....!!!!!!. :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Binesh

> 1st week collection of raja pattai 35c appol pinnae ini njan engottu illa van hypil vanna kanthaswamyiku polum firast weekil 32c kittiyullu


kanthaswami kku 2009 il 32 crore kittyille..thatz show his power....2011 il ezham arivu nteyum velayudham nte yum collection nokku..around 33-35 crores.....competition undayarunenkilum  they had large no of centers...especialy ezham arivu was a very hyped movie.... pinne rajappattai ude collection ethrayanenu bahi thanne para?..

----------


## Binesh

> Enthokae kelkanam 35-40 crores....!!!!!!.


enkil bhai para athinte 1st week collection...pls parayanam.... :Smartass:

----------


## michael

> kanthaswami kku 2009 il 32 crore kittyille..thatz show his power....2011 il ezham arivu nteyum velayudham nte yum collection nokku..around 33-35 crores.....competition undayarunenkilum  they had large no of centers...especialy ezham arivu was a very hyped movie.... pinne rajappattai ude collection ethrayanenu bahi thanne para?..




rajapattai eniku arinooda first day collection kantha orma ullathu annu oru msg undaayirunnu kanth 1 week clctn 32c keral bevrgs corp clctn one day 35c ennum parannu athondaanu

----------


## GangsteR

> enkil bhai para athinte 1st week collection...pls parayanam....


i dont knw actual collecton...35-40 cr impossible especially firstt day tannae negative wom kittiya movieku...

----------


## GangsteR

How Vikram shed weight?
IndiaGlitz [Friday, December 28, 2012]



Vikram is sporting an ultra-slim look for his forthcoming film 'I' directed by Shankar. And the actor has made this possible just weeks after the release of 'Thaandavam', in which he was seen in a muscular look.
"Shankar wanted Vikram to go lean for some portions in I. The Chiyaan took it as a challenge and spent most of his time in a gym," sources say. They add: "He was also under a strict diet regime for some weeks. His dedication and hard work made him to gain the desired look within a month."
With A R Rahman composing the music, 'I' is being made in three languages- Tamil, Telugu and Hindi. Amy Jackson is the leading lady.

----------


## Flackyz

> ethu naatukaren aanelum avanumaayi debate cheythattu karyamilla ennu manasilaayi athondaanu njan aadyamae nirthiyathu


michealashane angane parayalle. Allenkil debate nadathy thallikalayumayirunnu.

----------


## Flackyz

> apol david hit aayittu samsarikan vannal mati....


david irangunnathu vare mindathe irikkanamennano gangster udheshichath.

----------


## Flackyz

> njanum stop cheythuuu....


 :Hoennekollu: ........

----------


## GaniThalapathi

David Trailer kandappol Alpam Hype Vannitund. . .And After Anian Shankar's "I"  . . . . . .Vikram Ji yude UpcominG Films Oke Thanne super Anu. . .

----------


## GangsteR

> david irangunnathu vare mindathe irikkanamennano gangster udheshichath.


oru hit undakiyittu samsarikan vannal mathi... :Badday:

----------


## GangsteR

> David Trailer kandappol Alpam Hype Vannitund. . .And After Anian Shankar's "I"  . . . . . .Vikram Ji yude UpcominG Films Oke Thanne super Anu. . .


David n I allate verae films onnum ilallo...

----------


## Flackyz

> David n I allate verae films onnum ilallo...


karikalan undello.

----------


## Flackyz

> oru hit undakiyittu samsarikan vannal mathi...


 :Hoennekollu: .........

----------


## GangsteR

> karikalan undello.


evida......atintae producer kalanjittu poyathu arinjillae..... :Ennekollu:

----------


## Flackyz

> evida......atintae producer kalanjittu poyathu arinjillae.....


chumma ennekollu idathe karikalan udan thudangum ennoru news undayirunnu.

----------


## GangsteR

> chumma ennekollu idathe karikalan udan thudangum ennoru news undayirunnu.


ennekollu ittatalla..itz dropped,producer tannae paranja oru youtube video kandittundu....

----------


## Binesh

Isha Sharvani says Vikram is a star with a golden heart
I remember that day when we were shootingon a small boat for David. The boat was already cramped and there were many Vikram fans around crowding the place.
There was no one to hold the thermocol and Vikram held it till the shoot was complete. There is so much to learn from him, not only as an actor but also as a person.
---Deccan chronicle

----------


## GangsteR

POWER STAR COACHES VIKRAM?
Jan 04, 2013



There are rumours that Power Star
Sreenivasan is playing Vikram’s coach in
the Shankar directed I. According to
sources, I is a film that revolves around
Vikram who aims at participating in the
Olympics Games. He is an athlete who
works hard to achieve this goal.
It is said that the Power Star plays his
coach in this film. When asked about it,
Power Star Sreenivasan said that it is not
true. He added that Shankar had given him
a small comedy role in I and he cannot
reveal more about it at the moment.

----------


## GangsteR

Power Star plays "Enthiran" for Shankar!
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, January 03, 2013]


Shankar's upcoming film "I" has Vikram playing a versatile role while pairing up with Amy Jackson. They have already acted together in "Thaandavam". Vikram has lost a lot of weight for this film and we saw the proof in the pictures released. The first half of the movie shows him with a lean body while in the second half he has the look of a body builder. "I" is a comedy film and Shankar just added the spice by bringing in, not just Santhanam, but also Power Star Srinivasan into this film!
Power Star is said to be a robot in this film, like "Enthiran", but funnier. The comedy in "Enthiran" was splendid so just imagine the Power Star version of "Chitti" the robot!
We look forward to a laughter riot in "I".

----------


## GangsteR

Power Star to repeat the Chitti Rajini act
Jan 03, 2013



Shankar’s I with Vikram and Amy
Jackson is being crafted with utmost
precision and care. Vikram is expected
to be positioned in a never before seen
avatar. Santhanam and Power Star
Srinivasan are there to take care of the
film’s comedy quotient.
Power Star will be seen in Enthiran
Rajini’s avatar in this movie and some
comedy scenes which could not be
included in Enthiran will be
incorporated in I by Shankar. Power
Star’s turn as Chitti is sure to send the
audience into raptures. With
Santhanam for company, need we say
more?

----------


## G U N D A

Sg join cheitho?'''

----------


## GangsteR

> Sg join cheitho?'''


yaa....kurachu portions shoot cheythu

----------


## GangsteR

Power Star emerges in robot getup for
Shankar’s ‘I’
Thursday, Jan 03, 2013


Following ‘Anniyan’, actor Vikram does a different role in movie ‘I’ directed by Shankar. Amy Jackson, who did movie ‘Madarasa Pattinam’, pairs up with Vikram for movie ‘I’. Vikram appears with a lean build during the
first half of the movie. In the second half,
Vikram appears with a build similar to that of a
body-builder. The movie has abundant comedy in it.
Both Santhanam and Power Star Srinivasan have contributed to the comedy in the movie. Shankar has changed Power Star Srinivasan to a robot’s getup. Director Shankar is to achieve in making people laugh through comedy in the movie, which he was not able to implement in few scenes of movie ‘Enthiran’.

----------


## GangsteR

TFU Kannan @TFU_Kannan
Rahman's upcoming films/albums - #
Kadal , #Kochadaiyaan , #Mariyaan , #
KaaviyaThalaivan & #I . Whattey yr for
ARR!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## anupkerb1

> anniyanu sesham cheyta kantasamy bheema rajapattai thaandavam oke thaandavam oke atyavashyam hype undarnu ...hype koodiyathu konda ipol ee gathi aayathu....iniyullathum pottiyal tamasiyatae clean bowld aakum...'I' shankar film aaya kondu oru hit prateekshikunnu...



ANNIYANU shesham oru hype undarnathu Kandasawamy , Ravanan ayirunnu...Rajapattei , Thadnavam pollula chitraqalq ASIF aliyude moviesnt HYpe pollum undarnillaa

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ANNIYANU shesham oru hype undarnathu Kandasawamy , Ravanan ayirunnu...Rajapattei , Thadnavam pollula chitraqalq ASIF aliyude moviesnt HYpe pollum undarnillaa


  Macha ,  ThandavaThinu Athyavashyam Hype Undayirunnu. Den, ur compare "vikram with asif" wt a logic!!!

----------


## PunchHaaji

> *Vikram thinu few years ayi oru mass hit nte kuravundu... allathe vere kuzhappam onnum illa... pinne recent padangal ellam fans ne disappoint cheyumpol initial okke kurayum... pinne cheytha padavum veliya hype create cheyan pattiyilla... ennu karuthi  simbu jeeva level onnum poyittilla... he is still in vijay, ajith, surya gang....*


deivathirumagan was superhit i guess..  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## GangsteR

> Macha ,  ThandavaThinu Athyavashyam Hype Undayirunnu. Den, ur compare "vikram with asif" wt a logic!!!


 :Komali: ...

----------


## GangsteR

> deivathirumagan was superhit i guess..


only hit.......

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar’s I gets one more
Jan 12, 2013



‘I is a simple romantic tale, but will
surely be a trendsetter’, claim our
sources close to the unit. The team has
been shooting in various parts of
Chennai and China. Vikram has gone
through a major image makeover for
this film and he looks fitter than ever
now. Amy Jackson, Suresh Gopi,
Santhanam and Powerstar Srinivasan
are also part of the cast.
We now hear that AR Rahman has
recorded another song for the film. This
is Madhan Karky’s second song for I
and has supposedly been the most
challenging one for the lyricist.

----------


## michael

> 




ithu kollaaalo :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## GangsteR

AR Rahman adds one more for "I"
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, January 12, 2013]



Shankar's "I" is supposed to be a simple love story, but the making and the casting makes us believe otherwise. So far, the unit has been shooting in Chennai and China, Vikram has changed so much about his appearance and the cast include Vikram, Amy Jackson, Suresh
Gopi, Santhanam and Powerstar Srinivasan. The latest update on "I" is that AR Rahman has composed one more song for this film and Madhan Karky is to be the lyricist for this additional song. Madhan has already written a song for "I" so this will be his second song in this Shankar's film.

----------


## GangsteR

Madhan Karky @madhankarky
Recorded my 2nd song for #I . I would
say this is the most challenging song
that I've worked on. Thanks to Shankar
sir & Rahman sir.

----------


## Viru

*@Krishna_:
Chiyaan Vikram and Shankers #I will be the first tamil film to release in 3000+ screens world wide close to endhiran or mayb more:)#*

----------


## Viru

*Shankar's ''I'' going to bollywood* 

After the succes of dubbed version of ''Anniyan''(Aparichith) Vikram gets good fan following in North India. After Aparichith Vikram's most of the movies are dubbed in to Hindi like ''Angaar'',''Dada n.o 1'', ''Shiva the super hero'' etc. Vikram done a straight hindi film ''Raavan'' in 2010. Vikram's next bollywood movie ''David'' releasing on Feb 2013. David trailor get awesome response from B town. Shanka's 'I' also releasing on 2013. Now double treet for North Indian Vikram fans

----------


## Viru

Vikram takes on baddies at Ennore

After a hectic sixty day shoot in China, director Shankar has moved on to the city for his forthcoming film I, which is being made at a staggering budget of `175 crores by Aascar Films. While Vikram and Amy Jackson sizzle as the lead pair, Comedy King Santhanam has been roped in for a crucial role.
And needless to say, A.R.
Rahman with whom the director shares a close bond, is in charge of the soundtrack.
The maverick filmmaker has hired Yuen Woo-ping, top stunt choreographer turned director who had worked in Hollywood flicks like Couching Tiger and Hidden Dragon, for the high action segments while shooting in China. Now, one hears that K'town's master Anal Arasu is being brought on board for local action blocks. A fight sequence where Chiyaan takes on the baddie Kamaraj has been planned for ten days in North Chennai's Ennore Factory . Why ten days for a fight sequence? A production source says, “It's common knowledge that Shankar expects perfection even it's a small scene. He does proper homework and goes through it many times before coming to the sets.
Even though it's an action block, he sits with the stunt master with each and every shot's composition.“

----------


## K K R

> 


 :Clap3:   :Clap3:   :Clap3:

----------


## Flackyz

> *@Krishna_:
> Chiyaan Vikram and Shankers #I will be the first tamil film to release in 3000+ screens world wide close to endhiran or mayb more:)#*


chiyaaan daaaa.

----------


## GangsteR

‘I’ PROGRESSING FAST
January 14, 2013 



Director Shankar ’s I is fast progressing. The movie produced by Aascar V Ravichandran features Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead.
Music director AR Rahman is scoring music for the movie with PC Sreeram cranking the camera. AR Rahman already recorded a couple
of songs for the film. The highlight of
the movie is that it speaks about a
lofty theme quite typical to earlier
Shankar movie.
Vikram sports a fresh look and has hit
the gym and reduced his weight
considerably. The highlight of themovie
is that Powerstar Dr. Santhanam plays
a cameo.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram, Shankar’s I shoot in Chennai
Time:4:34 pm Date: Jan 17, 2013




Shankar’s directorial titled I with Vikram in the lead role is currently being shot in Chennai where some key scenes are being shot. The ace director who happens to capture beautiful exotic locales is touring in and around Chennai for vital scenes on the lead actors Vikram and Amy Jackson. Recently, the makers have canned an action sequence in China. Vikram has toned up his physique and he looks much
younger. After the current schedule, Shankar will leave abroad for scouting unique picturesque locales for a song shooting.
I has cinematography by PC Sreeram, musical scores by AR Rahman, editing by Anthony. Aascar films is producing this romantic thriller.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's I in Chennai
Updated: Thursday, January 17, 2013, 14:22



Major part of shooting of Shankar's I is completed in China. Now, the film unit is in Chennai where the team is filming some of the important portions of the forthcoming Tamil film.
The buzz says that Shankar is filming at a brisk pace in and around Chennai. An action sequence outside Chennai has been filmed recently after the I unit returned from China. Presently, he is shooting a couple of key scenes in the city. Vikram and Amy Jackson are part of the shooting.
The shooting in the city will continue for a few weeks before Shankar goes abroad once again to finalise beautiful locales to shoot the songs of the film. However, two of the songs from the upcoming multilingual film has been recorded.
I stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in the leads. Oscar Award winner AR Rahman is composing the music and PC Sriram is handling the camera. The interesting part of the story is that some of the well-known technicians from Hollywood are working in this project.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Recorded my 2nd song for #I ‘ஐ’(I) . I would say this is the most challenging song that I've worked on. Thanks to Shankar sir & Rahman sir
- Madhan Karky via Twitter

----------


## visakh r

Ethil gopi chettan undo?

----------


## camel

> Ethil gopi chettan undo?


undu......

----------


## camel

Waiting for the movie

----------


## solomon joseph



----------


## GangsteR

Malayalam star gets sick after "I"!!


IndiaGlitz [Monday, January 21, 2013]

The famous Malayalam star Suresh Gopi is playing a doctor in Shankar's "I" which has Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles. "I" is another musical of AR Rahman. Seems like the doctor in the film got sick in real life. At a recent event which celebrated Vivekanandha's 150th birthday anniversary, Suresh Gopi spoke in an unusually low voice and did not sing with Remya Nambeesan as per plan. When asked why he said, "We had to shoot at a factory in Chennai that was closed for about 20 years, and the place was too dusty. And, to add to that, the large crew almost kicked up a dust storm. I'm playing a doctor in the film and that's all I'm allowed to reveal as per director Shankar's instructions. I can also tell you that I won't be doing any action scenes in the movie and my schedules are in Chennai, so no foreign trips for me. The song that I was supposed to sing at the event had several high notes and I could not stress my throat too much."
"I" is to be released by mid 2013 and we hope Suresh Gopi gets back in form and healthy soon!

----------


## GangsteR

TFU Kannan @TFU_Kannan 
It's turning out to be a gr8 year for #
Chiyaan with 3 diff movies lined up.
First #David , followed by Shankar's #I
& then epic #Karikaalan .

----------


## shahin369

entaayi ithinte shooting??

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Latest Pic : Chiyaan Vikram latest Look with Shwetha Pandit

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## PunchHaaji

Ong-Bak model action movie aanu ennu reports und..  :Order:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ong-Bak model action movie aanu ennu reports und..


ithokae athinu vikratinu pattumo.... :Beach1:

----------


## Flackyz

> ithokae athinu vikratinu pattumo....


illa macha ithokke pattunna oral mathrame ollu ath nammude surya pinne karthikkum pattum.....

----------


## GangsteR

> illa macha ithokke pattunna oral mathrame ollu ath nammude surya pinne karthikkum pattum.....


ividae kidannu choriyatae appurathi david thread undu,review kanditu athum pokkanennu thonunnu...vikratinu aduta pani kitty...

----------


## GangsteR

PRIYA ANAND IN SHANKAR'S I!
Jan 30, 2013



Not many know that Priya Anand entered the film industry with the desire to don the director’s robes but fate had other plans for her and she ended up featuring in a few films. However, the burning desire in her to realise her dream has landed her as an assistant to Shankar!
Yes, Priya Anand is working as an assistant director to Shankar in the magnum opus I. Priya Anand says that she is looking forward to more such opportunities before getting a chance to wield the megaphone.

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson works on her birthday
Feb 01, 2013



Amy Jackson was hard at work in
Jaipur on her 22nd birthday which was
on January 31st. She was shooting
there for Shankar's I opposite Vikram.
A song sequence choreographed by
Bosco and Caesar was being filmed.
AR Rahman has done the music. Amy
had to train in Indian Classical dance
for this track.
The unit had a cake cutting celebration
for her and her father, Alan Jackson
flew down from Liverpool to be with
her on the special day.

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson turns 21!
0 0
By Ambili S [ January 31, 2013 



Brit beauty Amy Jackson celebrates her
birthday today. The actress is in Jaipur
shooting for Shankar's I opposite Vikram.
Amy made her on screen debut in director
Vijay's Madarasapattinam opposite Arya
and the rest is history. She also made her
B-town entry with Prateik in Ekk Deewana
Th a (with whom she was also linked), last
year. We hear that the unit had a small
cake cutting celebration on the sets of I
today. The team is currently shooting for a
song sequence choreographed by Bosco
and Caesar. She has also reportedly
undertaken Indian classical dance lessons
for this flick.

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anniyan magic in I
TNN | Feb 19, 2013, 01.47PM IST



Director Shankar has always known
for his grandeur in his films- be it the
sets, songs or picturisations. The
director also ensures that he splurges
to make the songs stay in the minds
of the audience.
Shriya and Sada had already
experienced the Shankar magic in Sivaji
and Anniyan. Even in his next film,
director Shankar has decided to turn
Amy Jackson into an angel for one of
his songs, which will be shot in dreamy
costumes. Amy will have a romantic
duet.
Vikram and Amy have already worked
together in Thaandavan, which failed to
create ripples at the Box Office. Amy is
now pinning high hopes on this film.
Music for the film is by AR Rahman.

----------


## jawoose

> 


*SGiyudey look padathilethu thanney aanoo*

----------


## PunchHaaji

> *SGiyudey look padathilethu thanney aanoo*


Fanmade poster aanu!  :Secret:

----------


## GangsteR

THE BADDIE IN I!
Feb 20, 2013



Guess who the baddie in I is? Well, you’d be surprised to know that it is Ram Kumar, son of thespian Sivaji Ganesan and brother
of actor Prabhu. Ram Kumar had stayed
away from donning the greasepaint and
remained a producer all these years until
director Shankar came up with the offer to
star in I.
Reportedly, Ram Kumar plays a north
Indian baddie in this film and he just
couldn’t say no to Shankar after he heard
out his role. Looks like Ram Kumar has
made a wise to take up this role!

----------


## GangsteR

| ACCESS - KOLLYWOOD | Vikram\'s very different attempt - Vikrams Very Different Attempt- Shankar- I- Amy Jackson- Cheeyan Vikram

----------


## GangsteR

| ACCESS - KOLLYWOOD | Shankar\'s I - the costliest ever? - Shankar- I- Pc Sree Ram- Amy Jackson- Vikram- Ar Rahman

----------


## GangsteR

'I' is a do-or-die effort for me - Vikram

----------


## GangsteR

http://tamil.way2movies.com/newssing...-3-187242.html

----------


## GangsteR

http://tamil.way2movies.com/newssing...-3-188120.html

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's I Budget Stuns Bollywood
Saturday February 09, 2013



Undoubtedly, Shankar is the highest
paid filmmaker in Indian film industry
for his movies pump up more profits
the producers. Following the huge
success of Endhiran, the director took a
deep breath of pause by remaking 3
Idiots as Nanban, which performed
extraordinary as well. Sooner, he kick-
started his next film with Vikram titled 'I'
that is rolling fast on the floors.
Actor Vikram in his recent interview with
Bollywood channels revealed that the
film is made at a whopping budget of
Rs 145Crores.
The statement popped up when the
journalists pointed out that South Indian
artists aren't keen on making their
venture here in Hindi film industry.
Apparently, Vikram mentioned that the
actors get paid very well down the
south and there is no reason that they
should draw their lines in Bollywood
unlike South actresses, who can make
it happen everywhere in showbiz.

----------


## GangsteR

Great efforts for I

----------


## GangsteR

'I' beats 'Endhiran' in cost? - Tamil Movie News

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson back on Party mode - Tamil Movie News

----------


## GangsteR

Chiyaan Vikram FANS | Official Chiyaan Vikram's Fan's Site | Vikram Kennedy | CVF: A R Rahman Completes One More Song For Shankar's I

----------


## GangsteR

A.R.Rahman @arrahman 13 Feb
Just finished recording a song with @
SunithaSarathy for Shankar's I. Wish
her the best for release of her new
single

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Chiyaan Vikram FANS | Official Chiyaan Vikram's Fan's Site | Vikram Kennedy | CVF: Is Shankar's 'I' the costliest Tamil film made in Kollywood?

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar?s ?I? is 10 times better than Anniyan, Shankar, I

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar says 'No' to Amy Jackson!, Amy Jackson, Shankar

----------


## GangsteR

ARR completes one for Shankar's I, A R Rahman, sunitha sarathy

----------


## GangsteR

Budget for Shankar

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson does glamour sticking to Hollywood trend - Tamilstar.com

----------


## GangsteR

For I, Shankar has literally decided to turn Amy Jackson into an angel for one of his songs, replete with dreamy costumes. Vikram will also be a part of this romantic duet composed by A.R.Rahman.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankars's I costlier than Endhiran? - The Times of India

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's I better than his Anniyan? - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar shoots for I song in Chennai Prasad Studios - The Times of India

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram&rsquo;s career to turn around? - The Times of India

----------


## GangsteR

Anniyan magic in I
TNN | Feb 19, 2013, 01.47PM IST



Director Shankar has always known
for his grandeur in his films- be it the
sets, songs or picturisations. The
director also ensures that he splurges
to make the songs stay in the minds
of the audience.
Shriya and Sada had already
experienced the Shankar magic in Sivaji
and Anniyan. Even in his next film,
director Shankar has decided to turn
Amy Jackson into an angel for one of
his songs, which will be shot in dreamy
costumes. Amy will have a romantic
duet.
Vikram and Amy have already worked
together in Thaandavan, which failed to
create ripples at the Box Office. Amy is
now pinning high hopes on this film.
Music for the film is by AR Rahman.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram speaks about Shankar's 'I' for the first time
Tamil superstar Vikram is on a new high. Shankar, whose Robot did to Rajnikanth what the first Terminator film had done to Arnold Schwarzenegger,is currently directing Vikram in a film simply entitled I.
Vikram tells me he has three different looks in Shankar’s I. “Yes, I am trying different looks. There are a lots of prosthetics involved. But more than external props I’m actually changing my physical look in I. I am changing my physique for the role. I have to lose and put on weight for the role, all in one film.”
Vikram has been on a grueling diet to get into physical shape for I. “I’ve actually fallen ill a couple of times. I is a do-or-die effort for me.”
Informs Vikram, “In terms of special effects, it’d be like my earlier film Aparichit with Shankar. The special effects would be ten times more advanced. It’s very hard work. It’s a tough role. But my toughest part to date was David. I had to be very normal and yet not be myself. When
my wife saw David she told me this was the
most difficult character I’ve ever played.
The challenge was to look drunk and to look
lovelorn. Both are a a high of different kinds.
And Isha Shravani is so pretty. Anyone would
fall in love with her.”
Vikram is flying high. Literally. The Shankar film
has the kind of special effects and prosthetics
that one has come to associate with this
director’s cinema, be it Indian (dubbed into
Hindi as Hindustani) or Anniyan (Aparachit in
Hindi).
Chuckles Vikram, “In the North because of the
repeated telecast of Aparichit I am known
largely for that film. At any given time it is on
one television channel or another. I am currently
shooting in Jodhpur and you won’t believe this.
Little kids recognize me as the guy in Aparichit.
And since I’ve lost substantial weight right now
for Shankar’s I they’re asking, ‘What happened
to you?’ But I am doing it very carefully, no
steroids or other substance to mould my
physique.”
About David Vikram remains supremely proud.
“It was a lovely character, so endearing.
Unfortunately a portion of my character’s back-
story in animation was removed. That would
have given a very cartoonish comic book feel to
my character.
You get to see some of that in the Tamil
version. But I am very happy with my part in the
film. I had such wonderful co-stars—Ruby
Chakravarti, Saurabh Shukla, Isha Shravani,
Tabu. I had a wonderful time shooting with
Bejoy Nambiar.”
Vikram also spoke his Hindi dialogues for the
first time. “I had someone help me with the
Hindi dialogues.”
Shankar I would also be released in a Hindi
version. “It has to be. It’s a very expensive film.
And I don’t think any other actor would ever
want to attempt what I’ve done in I.”

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shankar’s I gets one more !!!
‘I is a simple romantic tale, but will surely be a trendsetter’, claim our sources close to the unit. The team has been shooting in various parts of Chennai and China. Vikram has gone through a major image makeover for this film and he looks fitter than ever now. Amy Jackson, Suresh Gopi, Santhanam and Powerstar Srinivasan are also part of the cast. We now hear that AR Rahman has recorded another song for the film. This is Madhan Karky’s second song for I and has supposedly
been the most challenging one for the lyricist.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram-Amy Jackson share a lip-lock in I?
The shooting of Vikram's forthcoming Tamil film I directed by Shankar is scheduled in Jodhpur. Now, the latest to hear about the film is that Chiyaan and his co-star Amy Jackson have shared a lip-lock in the forthcoming multilingual movie. A leading daily has revealed a few photos from the shooting spot where one picture shows Vikram and Amy Jackson doing a kiss sequence. However, the official confirmation is yet to be made by the makers of I. In the posters, Chiyaan looks as young as ever and Amy is beautiful. Around 70% of the shooting has been already completed including a long schedule in China. The film, which is a romantic thriller, is expected to release in April or May. I stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in the leads. Oscar Award winner AR Rahman is composing the music and PC Sriram is handling
the camera. The interesting part of the story is
that some of the well-known technicians from
Hollywood are working in this project.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#I would be 10 times better than
Anniyan. It has more weightage in @
chiyaanvikram getup's & also in special
effects side. @i_am_amyjackson

----------


## GangsteR

THE BADDIE IN I!
Feb 20, 2013



Guess who the baddie in I is? Well, you’d be surprised to know that it is Ram Kumar, son of thespian Sivaji Ganesan and brother of actor Prabhu. Ram Kumar had stayed away from donning the greasepaint and remained a producer all these years until director Shankar came up with the offer to star in I.
Reportedly, Ram Kumar plays a north Indian baddie in this film and he just couldn’t say no to Shankar after he heard out his role. Looks like Ram Kumar has made a wise to take up this role!

----------


## Flackyz



----------


## Flackyz



----------


## Viru



----------


## Viru



----------


## KoLLaM ShA

*'I'* *is 'DO OR DIE' for me; says chiyan vikram*

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

*'i' will be 10 times bigger than anniyan in graphic work. due to high budget movie also releasing in hindi.*

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

*"ee padathinu vendi njan edutha risk vere ethenkilum nadan oru padathinu vendi eduthittundo ennu samshayam aanu.. athrayum risk njan ee padathinu vendi eduthittund" ; vikram*

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar brings China to Kodaikanal
Time:3:40 pm Date: Feb 25, 2013



Shankar is now wielding megaphone for
Vikram’s next flick “I”. Amy Jackson is
playing the female lead and ace music
director A.R.Rahman is composing the
tunes for this film.
As per reports, Shankar planned “I” first
schedule in China. But, no shooting access
was given for few places in China. So
director Shankar planned to recreate those
parts of China across 150 acres in
Kodaikanal to shoot those portions.
“I” is anticipated to be another high budget
movie in Indian cinema with highly
technical crew. Santhanam and Suresh
Gopi are playing the prominent roles.
Cinematography is handled by P.C.Sriram
and Venu Ravichandran is producing this
movie under Aascar films.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's expensive Plan B !
Feb 25, 2013



Director Shankar who is known for his
extravagance leaves no stone unturned
to capture the perfect imagery for his
movies. Shankar has never been one
who has been perturbed by size,
location or budgets. For his latest film
‘I’, Shankar had scouted for some
spectacular locations in China and also
completed shooting some portions
there in his first schedule.
But all was not roses for Shankar as he
couldn’t gain access to some parts of
China where he planned the shoot.
Despite making numerous efforts his
request was declined by the local
authorities. But in typical Shankar
style, he has apparently recreated
those parts of China across 150 acres
in Kodaikkanal to shoot those portions.
Looks like Shankar’s ‘Little China’ is
quite the expensive Plan B !

----------


## PunchHaaji

> *'I'* *is 'DO OR DIE' for me; says chiyan vikram*





> *'i' will be 10 times bigger than anniyan in graphic work. due to high budget movie also releasing in hindi.*





> *"ee padathinu vendi njan edutha risk vere ethenkilum nadan oru padathinu vendi eduthittundo ennu samshayam aanu.. athrayum risk njan ee padathinu vendi eduthittund" ; vikram*


 :Celebrate005:   :Celebrate005:   :Celebrate005:

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar raises set in Kodaikanal resembling locations in China - Tamilstar.com

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar has an expensive alternative
TNN | Feb 25, 2013, 02.47PM IST



Director Shankar has always been
known for his extravagance in his
films. Be it his Jeans or Enthiran,
Shankar has always ensured that he
leaves no stone unturned to make his
film presentable and talked about. It
comes as no surprise that Shankar
has never been perturbed by the size,
location or budgets of the film. His
upcoming film, I, which has Vikram
and Amy Jackson in the lead, is no
exception. The director had scouted
for some impressive locations in
China and he had also completed
shooting some of the portions in the
Chinese province in his first schedule.
But the ace director couldn't gain
access to few parts in the country,
where he was actually planning to
shoot. Though the director made many
requests t Despite making numerous
efforts, his request was declined by the
local authorities. The director
immediately came up with an
alternative and he recreated parts of
China in Kodaikanal, spread over 150
acres.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's China dreams!



Director Shankar, who is known for his
extravagance, is leaving no stones
unturned to make his forthcoming flick, I a
visual treat. We hear that the director has
shortlisted few impressive locations in
China for the Vikram-Amy Jackson starrer.
However, the director couldn't gain access
to few parts of the country and so he
decided to recreate China in Kodaikanal, in
over 150 acres.

----------


## shahin369

itrayum paisa pottichu kalayenda avashyam undo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> itrayum paisa pottichu kalayenda avashyam undo


shankar allae paisa pottichalum entelumokke kaanum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## CakelessEgg

All the best  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Shooting Spot pic ..,,
The producer treated with the lunch to the Children there in pollachi..

----------


## GangsteR

only VIKRAM can do this role. #I ‘ஐ’(I) is purely written for him only.sometimes even tears came for me but VIKRAM never showed the pain !!
shankar on VIKRAM !!

----------


## KeralaVarma

E padathil sherikkum gopi annanundo . e padathile angerude look aano kodiswaran programil kaanunnathu :Fight1:

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

> E padathil sherikkum gopi annanundo . e padathile angerude look aano kodiswaran programil kaanunnathu


yaa annan undu..oru doctor aanu ithil...look ithileyano ennariyilla....

----------


## GangsteR

Director irritated as Power Star puts on airs - Tamilstar.com

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

#Song shoot happening for @chiyaanvikram & @ i_am_amyjackson starrer #I in a massive set at Prasad Studios, Chennai.
#Interestingly, the set is said to be seen in Chinese style with poisonous snakes on the floor

----------


## GangsteR

Here is chit chat between CHIYAAN and VIT students ..
students:who is your first girl friend?#
Vikram:My 8th standard teacher..#RIVIERA
Students:When we can see #KARIKALAN on
screen?
 #vikram:When it releases..ha ha..currently i am acting in #I and it ll release during diwali.
Students:Some tips to impress girls please.
.#vikram:Act in two movies and thats the best way to impress girls
 girls:love u vikram
#Vikram:I was really happy when they showcased my movie...especially when they showed krishna(deivathirumagal)..
#Vikram:I had a really boring college life as i was put into a college which has hardly 3 girls..but you guys(VITians) are lucky...
Stud:which hero do you lk to act along side? #vikram:ayyayo..and finally says with my son and of course #POWERSTAR...
Stud:who is your fav heroine?
 #Vikram:enga ipdi?..guys roaring as #samantha but vikram
finally says he too lk #NAMITHA. #
MISUNDERSTAND..
#vikarm : #I will be released during diwali
time...#shankar movie..

----------


## GangsteR

15crores and Poisonous Snakes for
Shankar's I
Saturday March 09, 2013



No doubt! Shankar has always been
a man getting beyond the usual
paradigms of creativity,
experimenting with groundbreaking
ideas. This time, with 'I', he gets
more fabulous as a song worth
15Crores is being shot in Chennai
now. According to the reports, the
song featuring Vikram and Amy
Jackson is filmed at 2 floors of
Prasad Studio in Chinese backdrop
with poisonous snakes rolling over
the floors. It is worth mentioning
that Shankar had attempted with
similar effect in 'Mudhalvan'.
Apparently, Amy Jackson has
undergone a vigorous training in
traditional Chinese dance.

----------


## GangsteR

HERE'S A CHANCE TO APPEAR IN
SHANKAR'S I!
Mar 12, 2013



It is the desire of every star and starlet
to act in Shankar’s film. Well, if you are
a diehard fan of this ace director, then
here is a chance to appear in his I!
The director is currently shooting some
scenes for this Vikram-starrer near the
Prasad Lab in Chennai and has erected
a huge set of the purpose. Since he
requires people to move in and out for
this scene, the director has decided to
allow the general public near the sets.
He will be shooting the scenes with the
eager-beavers trying to catch a glimpse
of their favourite stars. Be there and
you could appear in I!

----------


## GangsteR

*Shankar took to shoot 1 month for a song for his Tamil film ‘ஐ’(I) starring Vikram.*



 Most filmmakers shoot a song sequence in four to five days. But South director Shankar took one month to shoot a track! As he is known for filming in exotic locations across the globe, for his upcoming Tamil film starring Vikram and Amy Jackson, he chose China as his location.
The song has been choreographed by Bosco- Ceasar.` Says a source, `The songs were in shot in exotic locations like Panjin, Lexiaguo, Huanglong and Li River as each location was very different from the other. The unit folks had to travel a lot to for the shoot schedule. Vikram confirms, `Yes, we did shot for a month for the song.

----------


## GangsteR

(I) Song Location in China

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Saathan

Location Stills

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## GangsteR

thanks macha

----------


## GangsteR

Director SHANKAR says about "I"



Oops… Really tired… Shoot went continuously till March 15th. I’m really happy to see that we’ve completed 2/3rd of the movie including four songs, three action sequences and a lot of scenes which are shot around China, Bangkok, Jodhpur, Kodaikanal, Pollachi and Chennai. The most exciting thing happened is, ‘Weta Workshop’ of ‘Avatar’, ‘Lord of the Rings’ & ‘Hobbit’ fame and run by Richard Taylor &Peter Jackson, is taking an important part in our film in the special make up department. Like Stan Winston Studios played a major role in ‘Enthiran’, Weta is doing in ‘i’.
As a beginning we shot a song in which Vikram had a special make up done by Weta Workshop artist Sean Foot, and Vikram did a top class performance with it. Weta has done a fantastic job which is going to be something new for Indian cinema. And that was a wonderful song composed by AR Rahman, lyrics by Kabilan, choreographed by Bosco-Caesar and shot in a magnificent set erected by our own art director Muthuraj which is stunningly filmed by our master PC Sir. Our producer Ravi sir who’s an ardent lover of songs spent a lot for this one, which is really going to be worth watching I believe. And the balance 1/3rd of the movie will be full ‘N full Weta Workshop’s craft.
Many of you had asked me whether we had recreated China in Kodaikanal, and if the budget of the movie is 150 crores. In China we had got permissions for all the locations we wanted and had finished shooting as per our plan. Kodaikanal scenes are entirely different from China portions, and the budget will be less than 100 crores.
When I was shooting in Bangkok I lost my Important technician and family friend, VFX supervisor Venki who worked with me and created magic in ‘Chikku bukku raile’, ‘Mukkala
muqabla’, ‘Indian’, ‘Kannodu kanbathellam’ & ‘Mudhalvan’. He’s the first one who created revolution in VFX in Indian cinema and has won four national awards. My deepest condolences for his family.

----------


## PunchHaaji

> (I) Song Location in China


awesome locations....  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram getting ready 4 a special song in Shankar's #I . Make-up by "Avatar" & 'Hobbit' fame @wetaworkshop 's Sean Foot

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR : I want to do 4movies with # Vikram in next 10yrs. sometimes tears come out of my eyes but #VIKRAM bears the pain&never showed

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shankar is not Revealing the Look of 'I' Man

----------


## GangsteR

'Director Shankar updates about "i" ' Tamil Movie, Music Reviews and News

----------


## Saathan

*Weta in i*

Hi Everyone,
Oops Really tired Shoot went continuously till March 15th. Im really happy to see that weve completed 2/3rd of the movie including four songs, three action sequences and a lot of scenes which are shot around China, Bangkok, Jodhpur, Kodaikanal, Pollachi and Chennai.

The most exciting thing happened is, Weta Workshop of Avatar, Lord of the Rings & Hobbit fame and run by Richard Taylor & Peter Jackson, is taking an important part in our film in the special make up department. Like Stan Winston Studios played a major role in Enthiran, Weta is doing in i.

As a beginning we shot a song in which Vikram had a special make up done by Weta Workshop artist Sean Foot, and Vikram did a top class performance with it. Weta has done a fantastic job which is going to be something new for Indian cinema. And that was a wonderful song composed by AR Rahman, lyrics by Kabilan, choreographed by Bosco-Caesar and shot in a magnificent set erected by our own art director Muthuraj which is stunningly filmed by our master PC Sir. Our producer Ravi sir whos an ardent lover of songs spent a lot for this one, which is really going to be worth watching I believe. And the balance 1/3rd of the movie will be full N full Weta Workshops craft.

Many of you had asked me whether we had recreated China in Kodaikanal, and if the budget of the movie is 150 crores. In China we had got permissions for all the locations we wanted and had finished shooting as per our plan. Kodaikanal scenes are entirely different from China portions, and the budget will be less than 100 crores.

When I was shooting in Bangkok I lost my important technician and family friend, VFX supervisor Venki who worked with me and created magic in Chikku bukku raile, Mukkala muqabla, Indian, Kannodu kanbathellam & Mudhalvan. Hes the first one who created revolution in VFX in Indian cinema and has won four national awards. My deepest condolences for his family.


Catch you soon!
Yours,
Shankar.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#ARRahman has composed a #Ghana
track for #Shankar s #I starring #Vikram & #AmyJackson

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shankar clarifies I budget is less than 100.crores
Posted by Editor on March 17th, 2013



Director Shankar has finally cleared all
the rumors over “I”. Yes Shankar has
clarified that I budged will be less than
100 crores. Shankar updated in his
blog that they had got all the
permissions to shoot in China and
recreation of china in Kodaikanal is a
rumor.
Shankar also said that “Weta” a make
up department who worked in “Lord of
the rings” ,”Avatar” and “Hobbit” fame
is the latest to join “I”. It is to be
remember that Stan Winston studios
did some portions for Endhiran.

----------


## Saathan

> [bIMG]http://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01692/SNN1603ANEW-_1692639a.jpg[/bIMG]
> 
> [bIMG]http://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01692/SNN1603CNEW-_1692646a.jpg[/bIMG]


ithonnum ee padathile stills allallo pinne enithina ithu ivide post cheyunne?

----------


## GangsteR

> ithonnum ee padathile stills allallo pinne enithina ithu ivide post cheyunne?


alla ...ennalum kandapol ishtapettu evidelum onnu cheyaanu karuthi... :Mail1:

----------


## Saathan

> 


Make-up by "Avatar" & 'Hobbit' fame @WetaWorkshop

----------


## Saathan

> alla ...ennalum kandapol ishtapettu evidelum onnu cheyaanu karuthi...


Actress Group...  :Kudiyanz:

----------


## GangsteR

> Make-up by "Avatar" & 'Hobbit' fame @WetaWorkshop


 :Thumbup: ..

----------


## GangsteR

> Actress Group...


 :Ennekollu:  :Girl Crazy:

----------


## shahin369

kidu kidu......

----------


## GangsteR

> kidu kidu......


kikkidu......

----------


## GangsteR

''There was no need to recreate China'', says Shankar
Mar 18, 2013



A few days back news reports were
abuzz with a story that Shankar was
denied permission to shoot in certain
locations of China and that he had to
shoot instead in Kodaikanal in
appropriate sets.
But Shankar has shot back to such
stories by saying that he had obtained
the necessary permission for all the
Chinese locations that he had planned
and that he had also completed his
shoots as per schedule.
In all, he wasn’t required to recreate
China in Kodaikanal and the scenes
shot in Kodai were something totally
different from the China portions.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's I is more than halfway through
Mar 18, 2013



Shankar has taken to his blog to
update about the progress of his I,
starring Vikram and Amy Jackson. Two
thirds of the movie are complete as per
his blog post and the master filmmaker
has canned four songs, three action
sequences and other scenes shot in
places like China, Bangkok, Jodhpur,
Kodaikanal, Pollachi and Chennai. He
has been shooting continuously till
March 15 th
He also clarified that the budget of the
movie is not 150 crores as reports
have said but lesser than 100 crores.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar shares ‘I’ updates
Time:3:23 pm Date: Mar 18, 2013



Shankar is directing his next venture
with Vikram titled as ‘I’. Amy Jackson
is playing the female lead and
A.R.Rahman is composing the tunes.
This movie is produced by Venu
Ravichandran under Aascar Films.
Director Shankar shared ‘I’ updates on
his blog. He said, “We’ve completed
2/3rd of the movie including four
songs, three action sequences and a
lot of scenes which are shot around
China, Bangkok, Jodhpur, Kodaikanal,
Pollachi and Chennai.
The most exciting thing happened is,
‘Weta Workshop’ of ‘Avatar’, ‘Lord of
the Rings’ & ‘Hobbit’ fame and run by
Richard Taylor & Peter Jackson, is
taking an important part in our film in
the special make up department. Like
Stan Winston Studios played a major
role in ‘Enthiran’, Weta is doing in ‘I’.”
Shankar stated that the budget of ‘I’ is
less than 100 crores and also clarified
about huge set in Kodaikanal. He said,
“Many of you had asked me whether
we had recreated China in Kodaikanal.
In China we had got permissions for all
the locations we wanted and had
finished shooting as per our plan.
Kodaikanal scenes are entirely different
from China portions.”

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar updates on I



Shankar has finally started talking about his Vikram starrer I, that he is making for producer Aascar Ravichandran.
He wrote on his blog that nearly “ 2/3rd of the movie including four songs, three action sequences and a lot of scenes which are shot around China, Bangkok, Jodhpur, Kodaikanal, Pollachi and Chennai have been completed.” The big news is that he has signed up with Richard Taylor and Peter Jackson’s ‘Weta Workshop’ for special make-up. Shankar said : “They are the same people who did Avatar, Lord of the Rings and Hob bit and, are taking an important part in our film in the special make up department. Like Stan Winston Studios played a major role in Enthiran , Weta is doing in I."
Shankar also clarified that contrary to rumours he had not recreated China in Kodaikanal. Shankar wrote: “In China we had got permissions for all the locations we wanted and had finished shooting as per our plan. Kodaikanal scenes are entirely different from
China portions.” Meanwhile he also made it clear that the
budget of the film is less than Rs 100 Crore. Vikram in an earlier interview to a North
Indian newspaper had said that I’s budget
was nearly Rs 150 Crore.

----------


## GangsteR

Director Shankar explains wrong reports about movie

----------


## nmaks

> 



Enthuva macha............oooooooooooooooooo control tharanneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Surrender:  :Surrender:  :Surrender:

----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR DENIES RUMOURS ABOUT I
Mar 19, 2013



Director Shankar is known for making
extravagant films on a huge budget.
Endhiran and Anniyan are a few
examples of it. There were reports that
the Vikram starrer I that Shankar is
directing now has reached a budget of
150 crores making it one of the
costliest films ever to be made so far.
But the director has now come out with
a denial. He has stated that there are
mere rumours as the film’s budget has
not even crossed 100 crores. A major
portion of the film has been shot so far
and all that remains now are four
songs, three action sequences and
some scenes, he clarified.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar partners with the Avatar team
Mar 19, 2013



Director Shankar’s grandiose ideas
have no boundaries and he will go to
any length to ensure that the required
technology and technical assistance is
made available to execute his ideas.
As he roped in the legendary Stan
Winston Studios, that worked on
Terminator and Jurassic Park, for
Rajini’s Enthiran, he has partnered with
Weta Workshop for his latest film ‘I’.
Weta Workshop is a studio backed by
the Oscar winning director Peter
Jackson and his companion Richard
Taylor, and their credentials include
works for Avatar, Lord Of The Rings &
The Hobbit to name a few.
Shankar has stated that the Weta has
worked on Vikram’s make up for a
special song that was shot in a
magnificent set created by art director
Muthuraj. The director says that the
song coupled with Vikram’s make up
and performance will definitely be new
to Indian cinema.
The film has only about 1/3 rd of the
shooting left and it is believed that all
the remaining portions will utilize the
Weta Workshop for the make-up
department. Clearly Shankar is aiming
at international standards for ‘I’.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar opens his mouth about I

----------


## GangsteR

> Enthuva macha............oooooooooooooooooo control tharanneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


stunning.....

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar joins the Avatar team
TNN | Mar 19, 2013, 01.25PM IST



Director Shankar's is known to
experiment with grandeur. The
director doesn't have any boundaries
and he ensures that he does his best
when it comes to the visual effects of
a film. This is one of the reasons that
he has roped in the legendary Stan
Winston Studios, which was part of
Hollywood hits like Terminator and
Jurassic Park, for Rajini's Enthiran,
and Weta Workshop for Vikram's I.
Weta Workshop is a studio backed by
the Oscar-winning-director Peter
Jackson and his companion Richard
Taylor, and have to their credit films
like Avatar , Lord Of The Rings & The
Hobbit .
Weta has worked on Vikram's make up
for a special song that was shot in a
magnificent set created by art director
Muthuraj.

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson as village belle in I
By Ambili S [ March 20, 2013 ]



Shankar's I has been hitting the
headlines for various reasons ever
since its launch. The latest we hear is
that Brit beauty Amy Jackson will bee
seen as village belle, for the first time,
in I . We also hear that Vikram has also
undergone a special image makeover
for this flick.
"As a beginning we shot a song in
which Vikram had a special make up
done by Weta Workshop artist Sean
Foot, and Vikram did a top class
performance with it. Weta has done a
fantastic job which is going to be
something new for Indian cinema. And
that was a wonderful song composed
by AR Rahman, lyrics by Kabilan,
choreographed by Bosco-Caesar and
shot in a magnificent set erected by our
own art director Muthuraj which is
stunningly filmed by our master PC Sir.
Our producer Ravi sir who’s an ardent
lover of songs spent a lot for this one,
which is really going to be worth
watching I believe. And the balance
1/3rd of the movie will be full ‘N full
Weta Workshop’s craft," Shankar wrote
on his blog.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## sarath k

Release ennanu

----------


## GangsteR

> Release ennanu


diwali release

----------


## GangsteR

I is complete nearing completion




Director Shankar is busy canning the I starring Vikram and Amy Jackson. The acclaimed filmmaker has has posted in his blog that a major portion of the movie is complete and the crew has canned four songs, three action sequences and other scenes shot in places like China, Bangkok, Jodhpur, Kodaikanal, Pollachi and Chennai.
Produced by Aascar Ravichandran, the movie has Amy Jackson opposite Vikram. Music is by A R Rahman.
Sources close to Shankar say that the movie's budget is not what Rs 150 crore has been reported, that it is less than Rs 100 crore.

----------


## Viru

Shankar partners with the Avatar team for Vikram starrer ‘ஐ’(I)

Director Shankar’s grandiose ideas have no boundaries and he will go to any length to ensure that the required technology and technical assistance is made available to execute his ideas. As he roped in the legendary Stan Winston Studios, that worked on Terminator and Jurassic Park, for Rajini’s Enthiran, he has partnered with Weta Workshop for his latest film ‘I’.

Weta Workshop is a studio backed by the Oscar winning director Peter Jackson and his companion Richard Taylor, and their credentials include works for Avatar, Lord Of The Rings & The Hobbit to name a few.

Shankar has stated that the Weta has worked on Vikram’s make up for a special song that was shot in a magnificent set created by art director Muthuraj. The director says that the song coupled with Vikram’s make up and performance will definitely be new to Indian cinema.

The film has only about 1/3rd of the shooting left and it is believed that all the remaining portions will utilize the Weta Workshop for the make-up department. Clearly Shankar is aiming at international standards for ‘I’. —

----------


## Viru



----------


## Viru



----------


## Viru

*Amy Jackson at ‘ஐ’(I) Shooting Spot in China*

----------


## Viru

*Songs Locations in China ..
Wait for the Visual Extravagansa*

----------


## Viru



----------


## Viru



----------


## Viru

*Vikram's different avatars in ‘ஐ’(I)*

----------


## Viru

*Vikram weight Loss forThe I : This Dedicated Actor Lost a Whopping 62 Pounds to Play the Lead in This Movie.....*

In mentioning the name, Vikram, most immediately associate him with anniyan, which was released in the summer of 2005 to the joy of Vikram fans. 
When The I movie was first being talked about its release in coming tamil new year festivals around the country, the talk amidst all movie-goers was Vikram's dramatic weight loss. normally weighing in at 185 pounds, it was a shock to view his body withering away in this role.
He lost a staggering 62 pounds for the role. Much to my surprise, it wasn't at the advice of director, Shankar. Shankar is quoted as saying he never requested vikram lose as much weight as he did. I was completely shocked by this because if this wasn't at the request or demand of the director, then why in the world would you care to lose that much meat off of your bones?!
In reading an article about this topic, Vikram answers questions about his mind-boggling weight loss for his role as unnamed. Vikram states that he never thought, at the time, that his dramatic weight loss would pose any health threat to his body. He is quoted as saying, "I had what could be called a kind of stupid feeling of invincibility, like, 'Oh I can do it. I can manage it.' "
Thank God he did because if he didn't fill the shoes normally he wears, I don't know what I would've done. His weight loss wasn't part of a specific diet or elimination of certain foods. In fact, it was the elimination of almost all foods and a lot of exercise. His exercise did not involve any type of weight lifting. He only want to lose the fat and keep from bulking up at the same time. His goal for the movie was to look like as pencil lid. I'm sure I can vouch for everyone who will see the movie that he definitely achieved this goal.
Vikram received little assistance in the way of medical attention except for one visit when initially beginning his weight loss. He was given information as to what types of things his body would lose, such as vitamins and minerals and that he should take supplements for a number of those things. After that, Vikram states that he was his own guide and kept going with his weight loss. As long as he still felt okay, he would continue to loss the fat. His own physical feeling was his gauge. He was told by many people working for The I movie that if he got his weight down to 140 - 145 that that would be okay too.
However, because Vikram saw that he was able to handle his weight loss without much problem, that he would go ahead and lose another 20 pounds, bringing him down to the weight we see in the movie at 121 - 122. Vikram is documented as stating, "But I was intrigued by a perverse nature of mine just to see if I can go beyond what I've been told is actually safe and OK, and see if I could push the limits." It is said that Vikram wanted to lost another 20 pounds even after reaching 121! I'm almost positive that in profile view of his body, it would disappear before all movie-goers eyes.
Chiyaan has said that his severe weight loss did create a change in his mood and emotions. He felt very "serene and calm" for the majority of the filming for The I movie. It didn't seem to create much problem for him until he began to bulk up for the role of Anniyan, bheema. He gained a shocking 100 pounds within the span of 3 months! He was definitely was adding a lot of stress on his body and his heart.
He has that he feels good now and that he would never go as far as he did for The I movie again because at some point, it becomes stupid and more of a joke. Vikram has stated that he doesn't want to be "that guy" that loses weight for all his movie roles and because of that, he'll make sure to steer clear of anything that asks him to lose a third of his body weight

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## Binesh

We r waiting.....

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram weight Loss forThe ‘ஐ’(I) : This
Dedicated Actor Lost a Whopping 62 Pounds
(28Kg) to Play the Lead in This Movie

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's new look for 'I' spotted !
Apr 13, 2013
As always the case Shankar has been closely guarding the details of his under production film, ‘I’, that stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead. There have been several reports that have emerged regarding Vikram’s various looks in the film. It has been reported that Vikram’s character will be seen completely beefed up in one portion of the movie, while another half of the movie will shown him with a leaner physique, warranting a rapid loss in weight from the actor.

Now it has been brought to Behindwoods’s attention that Vikram was recently spotted in the city with a completely shaved head, leading us to believe that the tonsured look too is going to be part of Shankar’s ‘I’. While the story of the film is anybodys guess, the various getups of Vikram alone are proof that ‘I’ is going to be yet another ambitious project from Shankar

----------


## GangsteR

*Happy birthday Vikram!*TNN | Apr 17, 2013, 10.24 AM IST
inShare
 Comments

More


AA


READ MORE 																		Vikram birthday|Chiyaan Vikram

Vikran






_Ace actor  Chiyaan Vikram  who is currently shooting for his Shankar directed 'I' also starring  Amy Jackson celebrates his 47th birthday today on April 17th. Vikram is  one of the fine actors, who is at ease doing class as well as commercial  mass masala movies._

 The acclaimed actor made his debut into film industry with _En Kadhal Kanmani_ in  1990 later which he acted in many Tamil and Malayalam films and so far  acted in nearly 47 films in Tamil, Malayalam, Telugu and Hindi. But it  was Bala's '_Sethu_' that changed the actor's fortunes in the film industry.

 Vikram's intense performances and variety of roles has received  critical acclaim. Vikram holds a National Film Award for Best Actor and  also holds four Filmfare Award for Best Actor - Tamil, with the tally  being only second to Kamal Haasan who has ten wins.

----------


## GangsteR

*Vikram’s I look seen*TNN | Apr 13, 2013, 04.43 PM IST
Tweet
 Comments

More


AA


READ MORE 																		Vikram|Shankar|I

Vikran






_Ace director Shankar has always been closely guarding the details of his film I, which stars  Vikram  and Amy Jackson in the lead. There have been a number of reports about  Vikram's various looks in I, but the latest we hear is that the actor  will be seen completely beefed up in some parts of the movie. On the  other hand, the other half will see the actor in a leaner and meaner  avatar. Vikram had to shed many kilos for the role in the film._

 Vikram was spotted in Chennai recently with a completely shorn head.  This has sent the rumour mill buzzing that the actor will be seen with a  tonsured head in Shankar's I. The plot of the film has been kept under  wraps. On the other hand, the various getups of Vikram indicate that the  film is going to be an ambitious project.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram sweating it out in China on birthday
Posted by: Ramchander
Published: Wednesday, April 17, 2013, 15:29 [IST]

Vikram, who is celebrating his 47th birthday today (April 17), is busy shedding weight in China for his upcoming Tamil romantic-thriller I. He has already lost eight kg for the film, which is touted to be a Rs.100 crore project.
"He (Vikram) has gone to China. Apparently, he wants to lose another five kg for his film. He has already lost eight kg since the film went on the floors. He will return to Chennai soon to start the enext leg of shooting for the film," Vikram's agent told IANS.
Directed by Shankar, I also features Suresh Gopi, Amy Jackson, Santhanam, Srinivasan and Ramkumar Ganeshan. The shooting for the film started in July last year and the first schedule was shot in China. The team filmed crucial fight sequences and a few songs there.
AR Rahman has composed music for the film and cinematography by PC Sreeram. It will be produced by Venu Ravichandran of Aascar Films. It will be dubbed in Telugu as Manoharudu.

----------


## JJK

stills okke kanditte songs kidu ayrikkum enn tonunnu///..

----------


## GangsteR

.............

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
Happy Birthday 2 and only Chiyaan
Vikram, an actor's actor. All the best 4
Shankar's I, has potential 2 b a super
hit.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram to lose more weight
TNN | Apr 18, 2013, 04.56PM IST



Senior actor Chiyaan Vikram, who went through a rigorous workout for his upcoming film, Shankar's I is now ready to lose some more weight. The actor, who is back in the country after his shooting schedule in China is
going to shed few more kilos, as per
the instructions of the director of the
film, Shankar.
The actor had lost weight and had
even tonsured his head for the role in
the film. The latest weight-losing spree,
we hear, is for another portion of the
film, where he has to look even more
lean and mean. Vikram has hit the gym with a vengeance and is expected to be back in Chennai in the first week of May.

----------


## GangsteR

On birthday, Vikram sweating it out in China
Time:4:09 pm Date: Apr 17, 2013



Southern actor Vikram, who celebrates his
47th birthday Wednesday, is busy shedding
weight in China for his upcoming Tamil
romantic-thriller "I". He has already lost eight
kg for the film, touted to be a Rs.100 crore
project, since it went on the floors.
"He (Vikram) has gone to China. Apparently,
he wants to lose another five kg for his film.
He has already lost eight kg since the film
went on the floors. He will return to Chennai
soon to start the enext leg of shooting for the
film," Vikram's agent said.
Directed by Shankar, "I" also features Suresh
Gopi, Amy Jackson, Santhanam, Srinivasan
and Ramkumar Ganeshan.
The shooting for the film started in July last
year and the first schedule was shot in China.
The team filmed crucial fight sequences and a
few songs there.
A.R. Rahman has composed music for the film
and cinematography by P.C. Sreeram. It will
be produced by Venu Ravichandran of Aascar
Films.
It will be dubbed in Telugu as "Manoharudu".

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson Dance With Poisonous
Snakes

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=O59hbaR...%3DO59hbaRawZg

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson dances with snakes



‘British Beauty’ Amy Jackson is currently busy
working for Shankar’s “I” with Vikram in lead.
After A L Vijay’s Thaandavam, Amy is pairing
opposite Vikram for the second time in this
movie. Hollywood actresses are much bolder
than Indian actresses.
At a time when our actresses feel that acting
in romance sequences itself is intimacy, those
actresses in Hollywood will casually act in
bedroom and kissing scenes. Recently, Amy
has done a Chinese dance for number in “ I”.
Although, Amy is not a trained dancer, she
took necessary training within few weeks and
surprised everyone on the set.
Also, Shankar has shot scenes such that
venomous snakes dance with Amy for the
number. Although snakes were slithering by
her side, Amy did the moves without losing
composure. This has surprised everyone in
Kollywood.

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson dances with
vicious snakes for Shankar's I



Always, Hollywood actresses are some-more
bold than Indian actresses. Resultantly, as
many Indian actresses bashful divided from
typical intrigue scenes, Hollywood actresses
order bedroom scenes coolly.
Lip-locks are really common among
Hollywood actresses. Also, they seem in dual
square clothes for movies. Following trail,
Amy Jackson who interconnected adult with
Arya for ‘Madarasa Pattinam’, was doing
extreme glorious for English movies.
Director Vijay showed Amy really morally in a
movie. So, Amy has altered herself to
mandate in Tamil cine margin and shows
glorious within limits.
In a development, following ‘Thaandavam’,
Amy does Chinese dance for series in film ‘I’
destined by Shankar.
Although Amy Jackson is not lerned in a
dance, she took required training within few
weeks and plunged everybody in surprise.
Also, Shankar ha

----------


## GangsteR

Amy grooves with snakes



It looks like Shankar's I is going to be one
helluva surprise package. The latest we hear
is that the lead actress of the film, Amy
Jackson will have the audience eating out of
her hands in a special dance number.
The actress had to dance amid venomous
snakes for one of the dance sequences. The
song, we hear, has been shot in Chinese style
and Amy's uninhibited dance moves are
worth talking about.The film has Vikram in
the lead and shoot is progressing real fast.
Amy and Vikram had recently teamed up for
Thaandavam, which met with a lukewarm
response at the Box Office.

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson is one daredevil girl. Amy is
currently shooting for Shankar's I where she
plays a village belle. Recently, she shot for a
song. A song with snakes! The song was shot
in a set put up at the Prasad studios where
real snakes where brought for the shoot.
Looks like Amy just did a Manisha Koirala act
there, Mudhalvan's snake dance.

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson gutsy dance with snakes!!!



The beautiful British babe Amy Jackson is
now being praised not just for her beauty but
also for her guts.
"I" is an upcoming Tamil romantic thriller film
directed by S. Shankar and produced by Venu
Ravichandran's Aascar Films. The film stars
actor Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead
roles. The film has its music composed by AR
Rahman. The dubbed Telugu version of the
film has been titled as "Manoharudu".
Reportedly, Amy Jackson recently shot a
Chinese style sequence which requires her to
dance along with venemous snakes. Since
she had no knowledge about this style of
dance, she underwent training for a couple of
weeks. When these snakes slinked on her,
she danced boldly without any fear which had
surprised everyone including Shankar and
Vikram. Her dedication earned her a lot of
respect and his particular sequence is said to
be one of the major highlights of this film.Amy
Jackson plays the role of an innocent girl, set
in a village in this thriller film.
The shooting of 'I' is nearing completion and
it is likely to release in August this year.

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson and Snakes for 'I'
IndiaGlitz 



The beautiful foreign babe, who has become
our own desi girl, is currently shooting for
Shankar's 'I'. Amy Jackson plays the role of
an innocent girl, set in a village. But looks like
she is not all that innocent after all. For a
shockingly surprising song sequence, to the
mesmerizing tunes of AR Rahman, Shankar
had taken the team to Prasad Studios, wherein
real snakes were brought. And guess what -
Amy, in a bold act, didn't as much as wince,
about doing the exotic dance. Looks like we
have a Manisha Koirala in the making!
'I' is directed by the legendary director
Shankar and is produced by Venu
Ravichandran. The film has its music
composed by AR Rahman. While Vikram and
Amy Jackson are in the lead roles, the film
also has Suresh Gopi, Santhanam and 'Power
Star' Srinivasan to its star cast.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar makes Amy groove along
with venomous snakes



Amy Jackson is sure to make a big
splash once Shankar’s I releases.
We hear she has dazzled her unit
with her guts in one sequence
where she was required to dance
with venomous snakes all around
her. This song would have a
Chinese style and Amy’s
uninhibited dance moves are sure to be
spoken about when the movie releases.
Vikram and Amy pair-up for this typical
Shankar extravaganza which is being canned
briskly. Aascar Films are funding this multi-
crore marvel.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Chiyaan Vikram who celebrates his 47 th
birthday today , is currently sweating it out
in China to lose weight for Shankar 's 100
crore project in 'I '. Vikram has already lost
an astounding 8 kilos for the film , now he is
china to lose another 5 kgs for the movie .
Vikram 's agent revealed that " He ( Vikram)
has gone to China. Apparently , he wants to
lose another five kg for his film . He has
already lost eight kg since the film went on
the floors . He will return to Chennai soon to
start the next leg of shooting for the film , "
Vikram is as dedicated an actor, any Director
could ever dream of .

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram’s toning it down!
The latest we hear about Shankar's
'I' is that Vikram will be given a
40-day break... just to lose weight!
A source close to the actor says,
"After shooting for one day during
the first week of April, Vikram will
take a break for 40 days. During
that time, he will have to tone
down for the look he has to sport
for the film's next schedule. While
he had put on weight for the first
schedule, he later toned it down.
Currently, the actor will have to
work hard on his look for the next
schedule that will commence after
a month."
It can be recalled that the actor has
already lost weight for Pithamagan
and Deiva Thiirumagal. Whereas,
he was seen in a muscular look in
Raavanan and David. It looks like
the actor is pretty comfortable with
his weighty issues.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram set to lose again



Actor Vikram went through serious workouts for
Shankar’s I, to look what he appears today. We
did report that the actor was recently spotted
with a fully shaved head.
Now it has come to our notice that the actor is
back in China, but this time not to shoot for the
film but to lose some more weight as per
Shankar's instructions.This is supposedly for
another portion of the film where he has to look
even more lean and mean.
The actor is presently working out pretty
seriously and is expected to be back in Chennai
in the first week of May.

----------


## GangsteR

TFU Kannan @TFU_Kannan 
Happy birthday to #Vikram, one of the most
talented actor in Indian cinema! Wishing super
success in Shankar's #I

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
Happy Birthday 2 and only Chiyaan Vikram, an
actor's actor. All the best 4 Shankar's I, has
potential 2 b a super hit.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

On birthday, Vikram sweating it out
in China


Southern actor Vikram, who celebrates his
47th birthday Wednesday, is busy shedding
weight in China for his upcoming Tamil
romantic-thriller "I". He has already lost eight
kg for the film, touted to be a Rs.100 crore
project, since it went on the floors.
"He (Vikram) has gone to China. Apparently,
he wants to lose another five kg for his film.
He has already lost eight kg since the film
went on the floors. He will return to Chennai
soon to start the enext leg of shooting for the
film," Vikram's agent told IANS.
Directed by Shankar, "I" also features Suresh
Gopi, Amy Jackson, Santhanam, Srinivasan
and Ramkumar Ganeshan.
The shooting for the film started in July last
year and the first schedule was shot in China.
The team filmed crucial fight sequences and a
few songs there.
A.R. Rahman has composed music for the film
and cinematography by P.C. Sreeram. It will
be produced by Venu Ravichandran of Aascar
Films.
It will be dubbed in Telugu as "Manoharudu".

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

onnu vegam irangikkittiyirunenkil  :Punk:

----------


## shahin369

diwali release allae

----------


## GangsteR

Shooting spot in China

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar sir at ‘ஐ’(I) Shooting Spot

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram-shankar combo is the most
awaited movie than Valai n
Thalaiva..The movie is about common
wealth forgery

----------


## GangsteR

diwali grand release

----------


## GangsteR

waiting for super cool look suresh annan

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram sheds more weight for I
 April 24, 2013 ]



Perfectionist Vikram is already working hard to
get the perfect look for his role in Shankar's
big budget extravaganza I . The film also stars
Amy Jackson, Suresh Gopi and Santhanam in
lead roles. The actor has already shed 13 kilos
for his character, which is rumoured to be a
sportsman. And the latest we hear that the
director has requested Vikram to loose 5 more
kilos for this flick, which is likely to showcase
the Raavanan actor in two avatars. Vikram, as
perfect as always, readily agreed to Shankar's
demand and is now on a verge of shedding
those few extra kilos.
I is likely to hit screens by this year end.

----------


## GangsteR

VIKRAM'S CHINA VISIT
Apr 26, 2013



Vikram and the rest of the I team, along with its
director Shankar, have boarded the flight to China last
night. Apparently, the team could not shoot
some important scenes in China during their
last visit as they were denied permission.
Having got the requisite permission now, the I
team has flown down to China. Some
important scenes will be shot here before its
return to India, states credible sources in the
tinsel town.

----------


## GangsteR

PC Sreeram's updates on ‘ஐ’(I)
PC Sreeram the ace cinematographer and God
Father for many leading cinematographers is
currently working in Shankar's 'I'. In a media
interaction PC Sreeram has said that in recent
time he liked Chezhiyan's work in Paradesi and
also added that the cinematography is so
natural and without any traces of cinematic
cliche`s.
PC Sreeram also said that 70 % of I has been
completed and lauded Shankar as a real hard
worker. He also added that he takes the final
call as per Shankar'a advice as Shankar is the
one who already travelled with the story. The
third schedule of 'I' will kick start soon say the
sources.

----------


## GangsteR

#I will be a milestone in Indian Cinema & it will be released in all Indian languages - Aascar Ravichandran

----------


## GangsteR

In #I , @chiyaanvikram will be seen in 2 real different looks! If reports are to be believed,one is said to be with 125 KG & other is 45 KG!!

----------


## GangsteR

Aascar Ravichandran: ‘ஐ’(I) will release in All
Indian Languages ...
‘ஐ’(I) will be a Milestone Film in Indian Cinema ..
Source : Dhinakaran

----------


## PunchHaaji

power startinte arrest kaaranam release vaikumo??

----------


## GangsteR

> power startinte arrest kaaranam release vaikumo??


entina ayalae arrest cheytathu

----------


## PunchHaaji

> entina ayalae arrest cheytathu


http://www.indiaglitz.com/channels/t...cle/93146.html

----------


## PunchHaaji

Power star arrested

ചെന്നൈ: പണത്തട്ടിപ്പ് കേസില്* തമിഴകത്ത് പവര്*സ്റ്റാര്* എന്ന പേരില്* അറിയപ്പെടുന്ന നടന്* ശ്രീനിവാസനെ പൊലീസ് അറസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്തു. ആന്ധ്രാപ്രദേശിലെ പ്രകാശം ജില്ലയിലെ പി.എസ് രംഗനാഥന്* എന്നയാള്* നല്*കിയ പരാതിയിലാണ് അമ്പതുകാരനായ ശ്രീനിവാസനെ ചെന്നൈ പൊലീസിന്റെ സെന്*ട്രല്* ക്രൈംബ്രാഞ്ച് അറസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്തത്.

50 ലക്ഷം രൂപ കമ്മീഷനായി വാങ്ങി 20 കോടിരൂപ ലോണ്* തരപ്പെടുത്തിക്കൊടുക്കാം എന്ന് ശ്രീനിവാസന്* വാഗ്ദാനം ചെയ്തിരുന്നതായി പരാതിയില്* പറയുന്നു. എന്നാല്* ലോണ്* ശരിയാക്കി നല്*കിയില്ലെന്നും കമ്മീഷനായി നല്*കിയ 50 ലക്ഷം രൂപ ശ്രീനിവാസന്* തിരിച്ചു നല്*കിയില്ലെന്നും രംഗനാഥന്* പരാതിയില്* അറിയിച്ചു.

അന്വേഷണത്തില്* ഇയാള്* കൂടുതല്* പേരില്* നിന്നും പണം തട്ടിയെടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ടെന്ന് അറിയാന്* കഴിഞ്ഞതായി പൊലീസ് വ്യക്തമാക്കി. പോലീസ് കൂടുതല്* അന്വേഷണം നടത്തിവരികയാണ്.

----------


## GangsteR

release diwali aayirikkum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

‘ஐ’(i) படத்திற்காக மொட்டை பாஸான விக்ரம்
1. குண்டு விக்ரம்
ஐ படத்தின் முதல்கட்டப் படப்பிடிப்பில் விகர்ம்
குண்டாக இருந்துள்ளார். படத்திற்காக
குண்டாகியிருக்கிறார்.
2. ஒல்லிப்பாச்சான் விக்ரம்
அடுத்தகட்ட படப்பிடிப்பில் விக்ரம் ஒல்லிக்
குச்சியாக இருக்க வேண்டும் என்று ஷங்கர்
தெரிவித்துள்ளார். விக்ரமும்
எவ்வளவோ முயன்றும் ஷங்கர் எதிர்பார்த்த
அளவுக்கு ஒல்லியாக முடியவில்லை.
இதையடுத்து ஷங்கர்
விக்ரமை சீனாவுக்கு அனுப்பு ஒல்லிப்
பாச்சானாக ஆக்கியுள்ளார்.
3. மொட்டை பாஸ் விக்ரம்
அண்மையில் சினிமா நிகழ்ச்சி ஒன்றுக்கு ஐ
படப்பிடிப்பில் இருந்து நேராக வந்த
விக்ரமை பார்த்த அனைவரும்
அவரையே பார்த்துக் கொண்டிருந்தனர். காரணம்
சீயான் மொட்டை பாஸாக இருந்தார். இதைப்
பார்த்தவுடன் என்ன விக்ரம் படத்தில்
எத்தனை கெட்டப்பில் வருகிறீர்கள்
என்று கேட்டதற்கு,
எனக்கே அது தெரியாது பாஸ்
என்று கூறிவிட்டார்.

----------


## GangsteR

Join Date: Aug 2012
Posts: 212
Rep Power: 1760
FROM 125 KG TO 45 KG -
VIKRAM'S MAGIC IN ‘ஐ’(I)
We at cinemalead reported you that Vikram will
be sporting two different looks for Shankar's I
and recently he went to China to reduce 5 kg.
Sources say that one of the look is beefed up,
well toned look with 125 kg weight and
another is lean 45 Kg look. Confirming this
news producer Aascar Ravichandran has said
it to an English daily that 'no one other than
Vikram will do this role as it requires lot of
hard work.
Aascar Ravichandran also said that 70 percent
of I shoot has been finished and sources say
the last schedule will kick start soon. I has
Vikram,Amy Jackson,Ram Kumar,Santhanam
to its star cast. PC Sreeram is cranking the
camera and AR Rahman is composing the
music.

----------


## GangsteR

VIKRAM SAYS HE DOESN'T KNOW ABOUT I
Apr 30, 2013



When Vikram graced an event recently, he was
seen sporting clean shaven head. When asked how many roles he is playing in the Shankar
directed I, as he is seen in different get-ups off
late, Vikram said that he honestly doesn’t
know about it and one has to pose this
question to the director.
It may be mentioned here that Rajinikanth was
also seen sporting a bald head in the Shankar
directed Sivaji some years ago and now
Vikram has followed suit.

----------


## GangsteR

*Vikram’s tremendous effort for
Shankar’s “I”*
Vikram, who is well known for his hard work
and dedication, is currently working with
director Shankar for his upcoming movie “I”.
Vikram has lost substantial weight for this
movie in which he has three different looks
and even fell ill a couple of times while
preparing himself for the role.
Now Vikram is in China to lose another 5 kg
for the movie. It is heard that Vikram has lost
8 Kg for the film and he is in china to loose
another 5 kg for the next schedule of
Shankar's I. Vikram will join the next schedule
of Shankar's I by next week and before that
he has to loose 5 kg.
Vikram is a complete actor who can do mass
commercial at the same time critically
acclaimed movies. And his combination with
Shankar worked big time in the 2005 action
entertainer Anniyan. Now all eyes are on I, as
the magic duo is sure to produce something
different.

----------


## GangsteR

* Vikram’s getup for Shankar’s ‘I’ to surpass that in ‘Anniyan’?*


Following success of movie ‘Anniyan’, in which Vikram appeared in three getups and mesmerized fans, Vikram and Shankar are teaming up again for movie ‘I’.
As with every other venture of his, Shankar is
maintaining secrecy about the movie ‘I’. Also,
Shankar has not made any mention about
number of getups in which Vikram is appearing
in the movie.
As director Shankar said that Vikram should
appear fat for the first level shooting schedules
of movie ‘I’, Vikram increased his body weight.
Shankar said that Vikram should appear lean
for the next level shooting. Although Vikram
tried his level best, he was not able to appear
lean as Shankar desired. So, Shankar sent
Vikram to China and made him lose weight
and appear lean.
Recently, Vikram appeared for a cine event for
which he had come straight from shooting
spot of movie ‘I’. Everybody’s look was fixed
upon Vikram. Reason is that Vikram appeared
with tonsured head. When asked with Vikram
about number of getups in which he is
appearing in the movie, he said that he himself
does not know and slipped away.
Vikram appeared in three getups as Ambi,
Remo, and Anniyan in movie ‘Anniyan’. It is
obvious that Vikram is to appear in more than
one getup for movie ‘I’ also.

----------


## shahin369

> Join Date: Aug 2012
> Posts: 212
> Rep Power: 1760
> FROM 125 KG TO 45 KG -
> VIKRAM'S MAGIC IN ‘ஐ’(I)
> We at cinemalead reported you that Vikram will
> be sporting two different looks for Shankar's I
> and recently he went to China to reduce 5 kg.
> Sources say that one of the look is beefed up,
> ...


only chiyaan can do this..

----------


## shahin369

ithil motta lookun undallae

----------


## GangsteR

> ithil motta lookun undallae


athae..he is un different get ups

----------


## shahin369

> athae..he is un different get ups


diwali releasa allae

----------


## GangsteR

> diwali releasa allae


ya they are planning for that..athu kazhiyanum chance undu

----------


## shahin369

> ya they are planning for that..athu kazhiyanum chance undu


athuvaraw wait cheyyan vayya

----------


## GangsteR

Indha deepavali .aascar n team r targeting #I
for Diwali 2013 worldwide in all
languages :) #Rockstar #Vikram :)

----------


## GangsteR

Once #I releases..dir shankar will be
announcing his next with chiyaan as
well which will start shooting in early
2014.chiyaan on a roll :)

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Weta workshop. is Getting a leading Roll in The
Movie :“ I “

----------


## GangsteR

‘ஐ’(I) Fan Made Design

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Song In Which Vikram Has A Special
Make Up Done By Weta Workshop
Artist Sean Foot ! ‘ஐ’(I) Going To Be An
Epic...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

http://www.cineattack.com/cinenews/427/

----------


## GangsteR

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7e0WqNS...be4%26sns%3Dfb

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

I songs done by rahman

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Aascar Ravichandran: ‘ஐ’(I) will release in All
Indian Languages ...
‘ஐ’(I) will be a Milestone Film in Indian Cinema ..
Source : Dhinakaran

----------


## GangsteR

In #I , @chiyaanvikram will be seen in 2
real different looks! If reports are to be
believed,one is said to be with 125 KG
& other is 45 KG!!

----------


## GangsteR

As SS Music earlier reported Vikram was in
China even on his birthday to lose weight for
his Mega Budgeted 'I ' movie . Sources reveal
that Vikram will be sporting one look with a
weight of 125 Kgs and another look for
which he would weigh just around 45 kgs.
Aascar V Ravichandran confirmed the news
recently stating no one other than Vikram
could ever pull off this role as it requires
such hard work . He also added that around
70 % of the movie shooting has already been
canned with just the last schedule pending.

----------


## shahin369

thanks gangster

----------


## shahin369

stills onnum vannitillae?

----------


## GangsteR

> stills onnum vannitillae?


shankar film alae..onnum ipol varilla

----------


## GangsteR

waiting for suresh annans stills

----------


## shahin369

> shankar film alae..onnum ipol varilla


confusion......

----------


## shahin369

> waiting for suresh annans stills


ithil enthu role aayirikkum?

----------


## GangsteR

> ithil enthu role aayirikkum?


doctor ennu kelkunu

----------


## karthi007

> doctor ennu kelkunu


 :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson : #i @I_themovie going
really well :) we'll be shooting up until
the end of the year

----------


## GangsteR

China Shooting Spot ...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

மிருக மனிதனாக நடிக்கும் ‘ஐ’(i) விக்ரம்?!
சமீபகால சினிமாவில் படத்துக்குப்படம்
எதையாவது வித்தியாசமாக செய்தே ஆக
வேண்டும் என்கிற கட்டாயம் இயக்குனர்களுக்க
ும், நடிகர்களுக்கும் ஏற்பட்டுள்ளது. காரணம்,
ரசிகர்களின் எதிர்பார்ப்புதான். அந்த வகையில்,
வித்தியாசத்துக்கு பேர்போன நடிகரான விக்ரம்,
தற்போது ஷங்கர் இயக்கத்தில் தான்
நடித்து வரும் ஐ படத்தில் பல மாறுபட்ட
கெட்டப்புகளில் நடித்து வருகிறார்.
ஏற்கனவே அந்நியனில் மூன்றுவிதமான
கெட்டப்பில் தோன்றியவர், இந்த ஐ படத்தில்
மிருக மனிதனாகவும் ஒரு கெட்டப்பில்
நடிப்பதாக செய்தி வெளியாகியுள்ளது. இந்த
கெட்டப்புக்கான காட்சிகளை தமிழ்நாட்டில்
படமாக்கினால்
இப்போதே செய்தி வெளியாகி விடும் என்பதால்,
அமெரிக்காவில்தான் அந்த
காட்சிகளை படமாக்கியுள்ளாராம் ஷங்கர்.
சமீபத்தில் தான் நடித்த படங்களில் பெரிய
அளவில் வித்தியாசம் காட்டி நடிக்காத விக்ரம்,
இதுமாதிரி இன்னொரு நடிகர்
இப்படியொரு கெட்டப்பில்
நடிக்கவே முடியாது என்கிற அளவுக்கு இந்த
படத்தில் புகுந்து விளையாடியிருக்கிறாராம்.

----------


## GangsteR

Aascar Ravichander lauds Shankar’s ‘I’



Vikram, Amy Jackson starrer ‘I’ is shaping in
many languages with brisk pace. Ace director
Shankar is directing this film and A.R.Rahman
is composing the tunes. P.C.Sreeram is
working for the first time with director
Shankar.
Filmmakers are planning to release ‘I’ in all
Indian languages. Producer Aascar
Ravichander said, “#I will be a milestone in
Indian Cinema & it will be released in all Indian
languages.” Recently Vikram has taken a 40
day break to shed his weight for the next
schedule.
Santhanam and Suresh Gopi are playing the
supporting roles. Men in Black fame Mary Vogt
is working as costume designer and Australian
Rising Sun Pictures (RSP) of Harry Potter
series are in charge of the VFX. Venu
Ravichandran is producing this movie under
Aascar Films.

----------


## GangsteR

edited.....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's new getup for 'I'
IndiaGlitz [Friday, May 03, 2013]



Actor Vikram who is known to go and reach
the depths of acting with various makeovers,
will be sporting an altogether new look for his
upcoming flick. 'I' is an upcoming mega
budgeted movie directed by Shankar and
music is by the Mozart of Madras. Vikram's
physique was already the talk of the town for a
while, as he working on becoming leaner and
then putting on some weight as well. Now it
seems some portions of the movie will require
Vikram to shed some hair and suit the lean
body.
As usual a reputed hair stylist has been
daunted the job of giving different shades to
Vikram's hair. The challenge would be
differentiate his character from a well-built look
to a lean and slim look and then varies off to a
middle aged man. The movie which is nearing
its completion is currently filming the last few
portions along with some major VFX
segments.

----------


## GangsteR

Aascar Ravichander lauds Shankar I, 'ஐ'



Vikram, Amy Jackson starrer ‘I’ is shaping in
many languages with brisk pace. Ace director
Shankar is directing this film and A.R.Rahman is
composing the tunes. P.C.Sreeram is working
for the first time with director Shankar.
Filmmakers are planning to release ‘I’ in all
Indian languages. Producer Aascar Ravichander
said, “#I will be a milestone in Indian Cinema &
it will be released in all Indian languages.”
Recently Vikram has taken a 40 day break to
shed his weight for the next schedule.
Santhanam and Suresh Gopi are playing the
supporting roles. Men in Black fame Mary Vogt
is working as costume designer and Australian
Rising Sun Pictures (RSP) of Harry Potter series
are in charge of the VFX. Venu Ravichandran is
producing this movie under Aascar Film

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

AMY JACKSON'S NEXT PROJECT
May 07, 2013



Amy Jackson entered the Tamil film industry with
Madarasapattinam and was seen in Thandavam, both the films
which were directed by AL Vijay. She is now busy with
Shankar’s I in which she is paired opposite Vikram.
When enquired about her next project, we were told that
director Shankar is keen that she doesn’t sign up another
offer when working in I as she has to concentrate only in his
film at the moment. Amy, on the other hand, realizes that
her market would go up after the release of I and hence is
waiting for its release.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

One of the Song Location in China

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## PunchHaaji

> 


wolverine offical poster photoshopped!!

----------


## GangsteR

> wolverine offical poster photoshopped!!


nalla alambu aakiyittundu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## shahin369

enta stills onnum varanje

----------


## GangsteR

> enta stills onnum varanje


shankar film alae

----------


## GangsteR

During Pollachi shoot ...!! —

----------


## karthi007

awesome man.!!!

----------


## karthi007

diwali release aano?

----------


## karthi007

ithintae oppose ethu filma varunnathennu ariyumo

----------


## GangsteR

AMY JACKSON DECLINES...
May 16, 2013



Amy Jackson, the lead girl in Shankar’s I, has been
declining some good offers that is coming her way. The
actress is apparently waiting for the release of I and will
decide on her future course of action.
London-based Amy made her debut in AL Vijay’s
Madarasapattinam and since then has become one of the
most wanted actresses in Bollywood, Kollywood and
Tollywood.
In I, her character is said to be meaty and Amy is sure that
it will take her to the next level of stardom. Therefore, she
is not in a hurry sign any new offers.

----------


## GangsteR

> ithintae oppose ethu filma varunnathennu ariyumo


Jilla??????

----------


## kevin

> ithintae oppose ethu filma varunnathennu ariyumo


oruthanum varilla...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Flackyz

http://i41.tinypic.com/313j1hh.jpg

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram’s interesting role in I
Time:3:11 pm Date: May 20, 2013



Upcoming Tamil film I, the combo of Vikram and mega
director Shankar is one of the most awaited films of the
season. Vikram will be seen in different shade roles in the
film and we have seen how the actor has been working on
his body by losing and gaining weight.
Now, here is the latest update that Vikram is playing the
role of bodybuilder in some portions of I. National
bodybuilding champion from Tamil Nadu, M Kamaraj is
playing the negative role and few of the bodybuilders in
the city are roped in for canning vital scenes.
The current schedule of shoot is taking place in New
Zealand. Amy Jackson is playing Vikram’s lady love in the
film and Venu Ravichandran is producing I, that has music
by AR Rahman.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram turns bodybuilder again
Posted by: Ramchander
Updated: Monday, May 20, 2013, 14:43 [IST]



Chiyaan Vikram, who was seen in the role of a gym
instructor in his earlier film Rajapattai , is turning a
bodybuilder again. Well, the actor has taken up the role in
his much-awaited movie I , directed by Shankar.
The buzz says that Vikram will be seen in the role of a
bodybuilder for some of the sequences in the forthcoming
Tamil flick. The makers of the film have also signed
couple of bodybuilders from Chennai to shoot the
important scenes. It has to be noted that national level
bodybuilding champion M Kamaraj is doing the role of a
villain in the film.
Vikram has worked hard for his never-heard role in I . The
actor has gained and lost weight regularly for the key
portions of the film. Currently, the actor is busy shooting
the film in New Zealand.
I also features Amy Jackson, Santhanam, Srinivasan,
Suresh Gopi and Ramkumar Ganesan in the cast. While
AR Rahman will compose the music, PC Sreeram is
handling the camera. The film produced by Aascar Films,
will hit the screens in November.

----------


## GangsteR

Latest on Vikram's role in 'I'
IndiaGlitz [Monday, May 20, 2013]



Shankar's I is progressing rapidly with all eyes on Vikram.
The actor and the crew are currently shooting in
Newzealand for some important portions. Vikram's
characterization was kept under close cards, however the
actor's change in physique for this movie is well known, as
he transforms himself from a boy to a middle aged man.
Now the latest bit is that the actor will sport a bodybuilder
character in this movie. The actor was last seen in
Rajapattai as a bodybuilder who aspires to become a
Villain in the movies. In "I" national bodybuilding champ
M.Kamaraj plays the baddie in this movie. Some of the
sequences in this movie will have the leading bodybuilders
in the city for a scene and of course our chiyaan actor will
have a tantalizing body.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram as a bodybuilder in I?
By Ambili S [ May 22, 2013 ]



Sources say that Vikram will appear as a bodybuilder in
director Shankar's most awaited I. The film is reportedly
made with an whopping Rs. 80 crores budget. The actor
has been gaining and losing weights for his role in I.
Bodybuilding champions M. Kamaraj and M. Arasu will also
play prominent roles in this flick.
This romantic thriller is produced by Aascar Ravichandran.
Amy Jackson is the heroine and she plays the role of an
international model. Suresh Gopi and Ramkumar play
pivotal roles. A.R. Rahman is scoring the music, while PC
Sreeram is incharge of cinematography.

----------


## GangsteR

edited.....

----------


## GangsteR

No Salary for Chiyaan Vikram in Shankar's "I" !!!
Chiyaan Vikram has not taken a single Rupee to Star in
Shankar's Mega Budgeted 'I'. Vikram
who was approached by Director Shankar to play the lead
role accepted the offer immediately as the director had
already given a mega hit for Vikram in Anniyan and the other
reason being the script of I.
It's that trust and confidence on Director Shankar that
Chiyaan Vikram has decided to forgo his salary package and
has agreed to take share from the film's profit after its
release.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

NO PAY FOR VIKRAM IN I
May 22, 2013



Reliable sources in the tinsel town say that Vikram has
not taken a single rupee to star in I thus far. When the star was approached to play the hero in this venture, he immediately agreed, more so because it is being directed by Shankar who had given a mega hit with him in Anniyan. Yet another reason was the script.
Owing to these two reasons, Vikram decided to forgo his
pay packet and agreed to take in a share from the film’s
profits after its release. Well, looks like the star is very
confident that I would turn out to be a smash hit!

----------


## GangsteR

WHAT ARE TOP BODYBUILDERS DOING IN VIKRAM'S I?
May 22, 2013



Vikram starrer I is one of the highest budget films being
made this year. Directed by Shankar, this film deals
with the life of a bodybuilder played by Vikram.
According to sources, the director is all set to shoot a
crucial scene with Vikram and a number of bodybuilders.
For this particular scene, the director required a bunch of
bodybuilders and has roped in some of the best living in
Chennai.
This scene is to be shot soon and it will be the highlight in
I.
The film stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles
with Santhanam chipping in for comedy.

----------


## GangsteR

A Shankar Film...
Chiyaan Vikram ..A R Rahman..P C Sreeram
145 cr project..!!!
Chiyaan in different dimensions of appearance..!!!
World wide locations.. most of them are unseen in Big
screen..!!!
Released in all Indian Languages..!!!
Chiyaan share the profit only..No salary..!!!
What is next..???
waiting for the Epic

----------


## GangsteR

Bollywood Actor in
Shankar's I 23-May-2013 2:48 PM IST 



Day by day, the additional attractions of Shankar's I
seems to witness a lot of bonanzas. While Chiyaan
Vikram and Amy Jackson are playing lead roles in
this film, Malayalam actor Suresh Gopi and Late actor
Sivaji Ganeshan's eldest son Ram Kumar are seen in
important roles. The latest news is director Shankar
signing one of the continent's hot model Upen patel
for an important role.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## singam

> A Shankar Film...
> Chiyaan Vikram ..A R Rahman..P C Sreeram
> *145 cr project..!!!*
> Chiyaan in different dimensions of appearance..!!!
> World wide locations.. most of them are unseen in Big
> screen..!!!
> Released in all Indian Languages..!!!
> Chiyaan share the profit only..No salary..!!!
> What is next..???
> waiting for the Epic


145 onnumilla.. Vikram or shankar thanne confirm cheythath.. below 100 only..

----------


## GangsteR

> 145 onnumilla.. Vikram or shankar thanne confirm cheythath.. below 100 only..


 :Thinking:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## PunchHaaji

> ithintae oppose ethu filma varunnathennu ariyumo


it doesn't matter...  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar’s I to release for Pongal?



Director Shankar is known for making his films on a
huge budget and impress the audience with his technical
marvels is in the US, working on a new technique to
incorporate in his current project, I. Sources say that
the ace director is using the services of the VFX team
that was part of Peter Jackson's Lord Of The Rings. The
team is yet to finish their work and has asked for an
extension in the deadline. The shoot for the film is
stalled for the moment and the next schedule is likely
to begin in the second week of June. However, the
background work for the film is on relentlessly.
Sources close to the unit say that the film will be
completely ready by the end of the year and is likely to
hit screens for Pongal in 2004, as it involved a heavy
post production . The shoot schedules are expected to
be completed by September. The film stars Vikram and
Amy Jackson in the lead.

----------


## GangsteR

When is Shankar's I releasing?
May 25, 2013



Director Shankar who is known to utilize technical marvels in his films is currently in the U.S to work out some possible new techniques he can incorporate for his current project ‘I’.
While there may not be any shooting
at the moment, the background work hasn’t ceased one bit as they are preparing for their next schedule which is likely to commence in the 2 nd week of June.
Sources also tell Behindwoods that Shankar has employed
the services of the VFX team that worked on Peter
Jackson’s Lord Of The Rings trilogy for this film. The VFX
team had a particular deadline to deliver their finished
product but have reportedly requested for an extension in
delivery time.
With regard to the release date the film could well be fully
ready in time for Pongal 2014. The next few schedules are
supposed to be devoted to the most crucial part of the film
and the entire shooting could end sometime only in
September. With the project demanding heavy post-
production, it seems likely that the film come out as a
Pongal treat in 2014.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## sethuramaiyer

Gopi annante stills vallathum release aayo?

----------


## GangsteR

> Gopi annante stills vallathum release aayo?


ithuvarae onnum vannittilla

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

next pongal release

----------


## GangsteR

next schedule srarted in july

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

*Chiyaan Vikram ABOUT I, 'ஐ'*

When Shankar Sir (S Shankar) told me the story I told him nobody has done this before and he said, Yeah, nobody can do this but you. That scared me that he had so much confidence in me and I needed to do something out of the box. 

The film is like Aparichit (his earlier film with Shankar, where he played a naïve Brahmin boy with a multiple personality disorder), but this one is heavy duty. It is a typical Shankar film with just that much more. He has played really well with the screenplay and there are a lot of twists and turns in the story. I am sure people and actors will wonder how I did it!

----------


## Saathan

> 





> 





> 





> 





> 


ee pics okke entha ee thread il post cheyunne? ithokke magazine photoshoot alle... ini ithu repeat cheythal enikku infra tharendi varum...

----------


## GangsteR

> ee pics okke entha ee thread il post cheyunne? ithokke magazine photoshoot alle... ini ithu repeat cheythal enikku infra tharendi varum...


ithokae filmintae still allennariyan ...ithintae new stills onnum vannilla so vikramintae new slim look post cheytennae ullu, onnu kshemichekku

----------


## GangsteR

Financial Trouble for
Shankar's 'I'
27-May-2013 10:16 AM IST / 70 / /



Director Shankar together with Chiyaan Vikram has
worked out the best magic through the film
'Anniyan', which stands out as the all time favourite
of even non-Tamil speaking cohort. Now that the duo
has returned back with 'I' , there are mixed reports
pertaining to their combination.
While the business circles are claiming that it's a big
doubt whether a film of Rs. 80+ Crore will be able to
do spin the profit in spite of having Shankar brand.
Meanwhile, the sources mention that the shooting of
this film has been stalled due to some financial
issues. The next schedule of this film has been
pushed to July 1 and Aascar Ravichandran is heavily
worked on to sort about the financial constraints.
Vikram is vigorously hitting gyms to shed 15 Kgs and
Shankar is in Bangalore involved in the script
discussions for his upcoming film.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Jilla Vs Shankar's 'I'?
29-May-2013 11:47 AM IST /



Ilayathalapathy Vijay's next film 'Thalaiva' is close on
the heels of completion and the actor will soon join
the sets of RB Choudary's Jilla. The film's shooting
has already commenced with scenes involving
Mohanlal being shot. The buzz is that Vijay's Jilla is
scheduled for release for Pongal 2014.
Apparently, Aascar Ravichandran who had earlier
planned to release his big ticket 'I' directed by
Shankar has postponed it to Pongal. Well, if both the
films happen to release on the same, it would be
obviously a big treat for film buffs down the south
here.

----------


## GangsteR

I on Pongal day



Director Shankar is well known for his unexpected
locations and magnificent sets. He is currently directing the
film titled I which has Vikram, Amy Jackson, Suresh Gopi,
Ram Kumar, Santhanam and others in the cast.
A R Rahman is composing the music while the ace
cinematographer P C Sriram is handling the camera. Aascar
Ravichandran is producing this film. The team that handled
the VFX for the Hollywood film Lord of the Rings is
handling the VFX works of this film.
Currently the graphic works connected with I are going in
top gear. The next schedule of shooting is to commence in
Chennai during the second week of June. The shooting of I
will take place up to September. A R Rahman has decided
to commence the re-recording soon. The entire post
production of this film will be completed by end of this
year. It has been decided to release I on Pongal Day.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## shahin369

Ee pongak polikkum ...Vikram n Suresh gopi vs Vijay n Mohanlal

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Ee pongak polikkum ...Vikram n Suresh gopi vs Vijay n Mohanlal


Vikram n Suresh gopi Vs Vijay n Mohanlal - ennu parayumbol second groupinu kuarach edge kooduthal kittunnund becoz of the star value.....Pakshe 1st one directorine ee nattile kunjukuttikalku vare ariyavunmathu kondu that one wil be the most preffered item... :Clap:

----------


## shahin369

> Vikram n Suresh gopi Vs Vijay n Mohanlal - ennu parayumbol second groupinu kuarach edge kooduthal kittunnund becoz of the star value.....Pakshe 1st one directorine ee nattile kunjukuttikalku vare ariyavunmathu kondu that one wil be the most preffered item...


I ku Shankar enna extra advantage undakum   jillayudae cast valuthano ...entayalum randum orumichu irangiyal kattaykku nilkum

----------


## GangsteR

I VS JILLA.  Two malayalam superstars in both film...tight aakum

----------


## GangsteR

vikram joun this schedule soon

----------


## Viru

> I VS JILLA.  Two malayalam superstars in both film...tight aakum


2um othe vanl Jilla ke ayirikum nalla opening but I thane ayirikum final winner because of shankar-vikram combo

----------


## shahin369

> 2um othe vanl Jilla ke ayirikum nalla opening but I thane ayirikum final winner because of shankar-vikram combo


Jillaku nalla initial pull undakum..I also mosham aakilla

----------


## GangsteR

> Jillaku nalla initial pull undakum..I also mosham aakilla


vikratintae ipozhatae market vechu enthum sambhavikam...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

:cheers: ....

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Vikram n Suresh gopi Vs Vijay n Mohanlal - ennu parayumbol second groupinu kuarach edge kooduthal kittunnund becoz of the star value.....Pakshe 1st one directorine ee nattile kunjukuttikalku vare ariyavunmathu kondu that one wil be the most preffered item...


star value vechu nokkumbol Jilla is way ahead but I's technical crew is super strong. Shankar enna director'nu kooduthal market ondu apart from Vikram. pinne ARR, PC Sreeram.. Jilla oru thattu polippan entertainer aairikum.. PokkiriRaja pole heroism vechu oru padam.. puthiya director aayathu kondu onnum parayan pattilla..

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> star value vechu nokkumbol Jilla is way ahead but I's technical crew is super strong. Shankar enna director'nu kooduthal market ondu apart from Vikram. pinne ARR, PC Sreeram.. Jilla oru thattu polippan entertainer aairikum.. PokkiriRaja pole heroism vechu oru padam.. puthiya director aayathu kondu onnum parayan pattilla..


Agree with you 100%

----------


## PunchHaaji

> star value vechu nokkumbol Jilla is way ahead but I's technical crew is super strong. Shankar enna director'nu kooduthal market ondu apart from Vikram. pinne ARR, PC Sreeram.. Jilla oru thattu polippan entertainer aairikum.. PokkiriRaja pole heroism vechu oru padam.. puthiya director aayathu kondu onnum parayan pattilla..


Shankar + AR Rahman film enna label mathi initials okke vaari edukkan..

----------


## shahin369

> Shankar + AR Rahman film enna label mathi initials okke vaari edukkan..


 :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## shahin369

btb shoot ethuvarae aayi

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> btb shoot ethuvarae aayi


Athu shankarinu mathre ariyavoo...!
Release ethayalum 2014 pongal aanu

----------


## GangsteR

‘ஐ’(I) படத்தில் விக்ரம் இதுவரை எவரும்
நடித்திராத வேடத்தில் நடித்து வருகிறார்.
உடம்பை கூட்டியும், குறைத்தும் மிகவும்
கஷ்டப்பட்டு உள்ளார். இப்படம் உலகம் முழுவதும்
பேசப்படும் படமாக இருக்கும்.
- Aascar Ravichandran ( Producer of the Film )

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Safal

> btb shoot ethuvarae aayi


ithil aast. camera man aayi wrk cheytha aal memories'ilum wrk cheyyunnund..vikram'nte 3 roles'um cmpltd enna pulli paranje

----------


## GangsteR

> ithil aast. camera man aayi wrk cheytha aal memories'ilum wrk cheyyunnund..vikram'nte 3 roles'um cmpltd enna pulli paranje


koodutal details ariyan pattumo

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar’s I to release in all Indian languages
Vikram, Amy Jackson starrer ‘I’ is shaping under Ace director
Shankar’s direction, in many languages with brisk pace. Ace
Cinematographer P.C.Sreeram is working for the first time
with director Shankar. Santhanam,Upun patel,Ramkumar,
Power star and Suresh Gopi are playing the supporting roles.
Filmmakers are planning to release ‘I’ in all Indian languages.
Producer Aascar Ravichander said, “#I will be a milestone in
Indian Cinema & it will be released in all Indian languages.”
Recently Vikram has taken a 40 day break to shed his weight
for the next schedule.
A.R.Rahman is composing the tunes. Men in Black fame
Mary Vogt is working as costume designer and Australian
Rising Sun Pictures (RSP) of Harry Potter series are in charge
of the VFX. Venu Ravichandran is producing this movie under
Aascar Films.

----------


## GangsteR

The Action Choreographers of 'Ai' Alfred and Peiter Ming.
They are first time in Indian movies...Both of them work
certain Hollywood movies
Alfred and Peiter ming also acting in 'Ai' and they are hardly
working for become best action choreographers of India.And
'Ai' have the best fight scenes Indian films ever seen...

----------


## Safal

> koodutal details ariyan pattumo


suresh gopi main villain aanennu paranju.........

----------


## Viru

Chiyan
 :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:

----------


## GangsteR

> suresh gopi main villain aanennu paranju.........


suresh gopi doctor aayitallae..ini villain ennathu suspense enthelum aano...#$

----------


## Safal

> suresh gopi doctor aayitallae..ini villain ennathu suspense enthelum aano...#$


aavo..moopparu paranjatha..vikram 3 roles..suresh gopi main villain ennokke...........

----------


## GangsteR

> aavo..moopparu paranjatha..vikram 3 roles..suresh gopi main villain ennokke...........


k thanx macha..koodutal details ariyuvanel post cheyanae

----------


## PunchHaaji

> aavo..moopparu paranjatha..vikram 3 roles..suresh gopi main villain ennokke...........


vikram 2 roles out of which one role having 2 getups alle? SG villain aano!!?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


Shankarinte personnel blogil pulli thanne paranjirikunnu cost 100 croresil thazheye varu ennu.....!

----------


## Saathan

Amy Jackson in Shankar's "*I*"

----------


## GangsteR

Amy jackson  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

‘ஐ’(I) next schedule shooting from June 10

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Director SHANKAR :::
"Make up from Weta is ready..
Chiyaan Vikram is Physically Ready...
We are Shooting from JUNE 10th "

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson ♥ @ i_am_amyjackson 
Back in the city and ready to commence with
Shankar and his team! Hi Chennai, I'm homeee

----------


## shahin369

pongal kadukkum

----------


## POKIRI

JILLA vs I  :Yeye:  esome pongal on cardss

----------


## KARNAN

> JILLA vs I  esome pongal on cardss


 ya 2il malayali super stars undu, but enikku thonunnu "I" record breaker aayirikum ennu!!

----------


## GangsteR

> ya 2il malayali super stars undu, but enikku thonunnu "I" record breaker aayirikum ennu!!


initial adyam jilla aayirikkum, I initial n record breaker aayal it is only shankar n rahman effect

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson's look in Shankar's  I
TNN | Jun 11, 2013, 11.38AM IST



British beauty Amy Jackson has posted one her pictures
taken from her next flick Shankar's 'I' on her micro
blogging page. The film stars Vikram and Amy Jackson
in the lead roles with Santhanam penciled in for a
prominent character.
P C Sriram who is taking care of cinematography for 'I '
had clicked the picture for Amy jackson. The film will
have music and background scores composed by A R
Rahman. Amy who made her acting debut with the
2010 Tamil period-drama Madrasapattinam was last
seen in Vikram starrer Thaandavam and will next be
seen in director Shankar's 'I ', who has always been
known for his extravagance in his films.

----------


## Flackyz

> initial adyam jilla aayirikkum, i initial n record breaker aayal it is only shankar n rahman effect


sinham2 hit aayaal ath hariyude kazhivu kondayirikkum alleee?

----------


## GangsteR

> sinham2 hit aayaal ath hariyude kazhivu kondayirikkum alleee?


don't compare surya n vikram also shankar n hari...shankar is the trademark in indian cinema, it will only help this movie

----------


## shahin369

> initial adyam jilla aayirikkum, I initial n record breaker aayal it is only shankar n rahman effect


 :Hammer: ..

----------


## GangsteR

> ..


 :Silsila:   :Silsila:

----------


## shahin369

Shankar-Rahman- :Rockon:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

AMY JACKSON'S ROLE IN SHANKAR'S I !



Now the secret is out, yes Amy Jackson is said to be playing
a model in Shankar's I. Initially reports suggested that
Shankar's I will be based on modelling and sports, now
sources say that Amy Jackson plays the model role while
Vikram plays an aspiring sportsman. Currently Shankar is
busy with the last leg shooting of the film and the shoot
resumed on 10th of June. Shankar has given more time for
Vikram as his role demands lot of variations in his
physique.
I has Vikam,Amy Jackson,Santhanam,Prabhu,Suresh
Gopi,Ramkumar and many to its star cast. PC Sreeram
cranks the camera and AR Rahman is composing the
music.

----------


## GangsteR

#Ai ‘ஐ’(I) movie joined in Hollywood list.............!!!!
Special Effects From WETA Workshop of 'Avatar’, ‘Lord of
the Rings’ & ‘Hobbit’ fame..!!!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## achu

Pongal ine ollo?  :Boredom:

----------


## GangsteR

> Pongal ine ollo?


yaa..entayalum ee year nokkenda... :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

amy jaxon..

----------


## GangsteR

I can pick up Tamil words pretty fast: Amy Jackson



.Amy Jackson is taking the job of playing Shankar's
heroine in 'I' seriously. The actress was in the city a few
weeks ago to do a run through of her next schedule for
the film, and now, she has resumed shooting for the
film.
"There are some very emotional and important scenes
that I've to shoot for now. So, I just wanted to kick-
start and rehearse for them earlier. Now, I've started
filming and it's coming out better than what I
anticipated. It's most challenging to deliver the lines,
especially with a lot of different emotions. But
Shankar, PC sir and the team have been great
support," she says.
So, has she learnt Tamil now? "I can pick up the words
pretty fast now. This film has been a learning
experience, a real challenge. I've learnt so many
different things on the set, something that will help me
go a long way. My concentration is completely on 'I'
now, and we will wrap up the film in another few
months," she smiles.
Another reason why Amy is kicked about this film is
because she gets to do some serious desi dance moves
in it. "Rahman has come out with interesting tunes and
there are five songs that I've danced to. Each song is in
a different genre and it's been real fun shooting for
them. Audience can see me in different avatars. We've
done some serious makeovers for the numbers," she
says.
Meanwhile, Amy has wrapped up her portions in
Yevadu, her Tollywood debut with Ram Charan. "We
recently finished shooting the last song in the film in
Thailand. The plan was to go to the Maldives, but
weather played spoilsport. So, we shot the sequence in
Thailand."
Tell her that the buzz is that she will be seen wearing
a bikini in the song, and she says, "It's a very beachy
number, and I've a very glamorous role in the film. I
didn't wear a bikini, but I will be seen sporting
beachwear in it."

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Works Hard for 'I'
IndiaGlitz [Monday, June 17, 2013]



Director Shankar's 'I' is in the last leg of shooting and Amy
Jackson had been preparing for the movie on a very
serious scale. She was in town before this schedule started
to rehearse her role. "I am excited about this movie. I have
learnt a lot on the sets that will help me go a long way. I
am able to pick up Tamil words faster now. I had to
rehearse for the role because the scenes involve a lot of
serious and quick transitioning emotions" says Amy.
She also revealed that she will be doing a lot of desi dance
moves, dancing in as many as five tracks of the intelligent
composition by AR Rahman. Another feed on the movie
confirms the buzz that 'I' is based on sports and
modelling. We hear that Vikram plays a sportsman and
Amy is a model in the movie. Amy concluded "We will
wrap up the shooting for this movie in a few months."

----------


## shahin369

Weta workshop entha?

----------


## GangsteR

Typical Shankar extravagance for 'I' too.
Jun 18, 2013



News stories about Shankar's I are few and far between and there is a huge veil of secrecy around this mega budget flick. Recently, lead heroine Amy Jackson was in Chennai and she opened up a bit about her experience doing this movie and also about dancing to A.R.Rahman's rocking 'desi' tunes.
She had rehearsed for a few important emotional scenes
prior to the shoots and during the actual takes, she could
perform with ease. She is being given all the support to
deliver her lines convincingly and the team of I is giving her
all the support.
Amy can pick up Tamil words really fast now and believes
that the entire shoot of I would be complete in a couple of
months.
The 'Thaandavam' lass has also had a blast dancing to five
tunes, scored by A.R.Rahman. Like other Shankar films,
the songs will be in varied genres and Amy and Vikram
would have a lot of makeover changes in the film.
Looks like a really interesting film is on our way.

----------


## GangsteR

Amy gets full support of 'I' team
« TNN | Jun 18, 2013, 06.34PM IST



Shankar's I is already making big news in the industry,
courtesy the details of the film that are being kept hush-
hush. The lead actress of the film was in Chennai
recently and said that she had a great time dancing to
the tunes of the film composed by AR Rahman. The
songs, we hear, will be in varied genres and the lead
couple has gone for many makeovers for the film.
Apparently, the actress rehearsed for a few important
emotional scenes before the shoots and hence, during
the actual shoot, she finished the shoot easily. Amy
added that she got ample support from the 'I' team
and this helped her deliver the lines without much
trouble.

----------


## GangsteR

Rahman compose almost all songs

----------


## shahin369

> Weta workshop entha?


?????????????

----------


## shahin369

> Rahman compose almost all songs


Enthiran musuc pora..athu polae aakandirunal matiyarnu

----------


## Saathan

> ?????????????


http://www.wetanz.com/weta-workshop-services/

----------


## Viru

> Enthiran musuc pora..athu polae aakandirunal matiyarnu


Songs oke avg ayirunenkilum ellam super hit ayirunalo

Pinne songs okke valya sambavam allelum shankarinte picturisation kidukum

----------


## KARNAN

*ithu 200cr club il kerum ennu thonunnu*

----------


## GangsteR

After Kamal and Rajini, Vikram goes through the grind
Jun 19, 2013



The shoots of Shankar's I are currently going on in Chennai and the team is working day and night to make sure that they are canning their scenes to perfection. Binny Mills, Permabur was the scene of action yesterday, June 18, and the shoots happened through the night till 6 am this morning, June 19.
Vikram and Amy Jackson took part in the shoots and
astonishingly, Vikram has shed almost 25 kilos to sport a
lean and mean look. He has taken the services of a
personal gym trainer to achieve such a look.
And each day, it takes about 4 hours for Vikram to put on
his makeup as special makeup artists are being employed
for this project. Earlier, Shankar had made some of his
other leading men such as Kamal and Rajini to go through
similarly extensive makeup, for Indian and Enthiran
respectively.
If inside sources are to be believed, four more months of
strenuous production remains for I which is currently
proceeding in a grand scale.

----------


## shahin369

> http://www.wetanz.com/weta-workshop-services/


thanks bhai

----------


## shahin369

> Songs oke avg ayirunenkilum ellam super hit ayirunalo
> 
> Pinne songs okke valya sambavam allelum shankarinte picturisation kidukum


picturusation entatalum polikkum ithil..no doubt

----------


## GangsteR

> picturusation entatalum polikkum ithil..no doubt


 :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram takes 4 hours to get ready for 'I'
«TNN | Jun 20, 2013, 10.45AM IST



The shooting of Shankar's 'I' starring Vikram and Amy
Jackson in the lead in currently going on in Chennai and
the team is said to be working day and night. Looks like
Vikram who has shed almost 25 kilos to sport a lean
and mean look takes 4 hours each day to get ready for
the shoot for the film.
The actor is getting taking so much time to reach the
spot, but take 4 hours to get his make-up done each
day as special makeup artists are being employed for
this project. It is to be noted that Shankar had earlier
in his career also made Kamal and Rajini to go through
similarly extensive makeup, for Indian and Enthiran
respectively.
Vikram sports three different looks in this film. A lots
of prosthetics are involved for the different get ups of
the actor. Vikram actually had also fallen ill a couple
of times because of his extensive work outs to keep
changing his physical look for the film.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

Aduthathe Shakar padam

Rajini,vikram orumiche okke nadakumo

nadanal :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## GangsteR

> Aduthathe Shakar padam
> 
> Rajini,vikram orumiche okke nadakumo
> 
> nadanal


chance kurava .still hope

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## GangsteR

> 


 :Giveup:  :salute:

----------


## GangsteR

it takes about 4 hours for @chiyaanvikram #VIKRAM
to put on his makeup as special makeup artists are
being employed for this project. #I #Ai

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson ♥ @ i_am_amyjackson 
I come alive in the night #nightshoots

----------


## shahin369

Shooting teerarayo

----------


## GangsteR

> Shooting teerarayo


no idea man...

----------


## Frankenstein

> 


 :cheers: .............

----------


## Jenny

Isnt that really bad for his health!! 
I hope it is all worthwhile

----------


## GangsteR

> Isnt that really bad for his health!! 
> I hope it is all worthwhile


never minds it....

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram & Amy are shooting in Chennai for ‘ஐ’(I) !!
Both are seen in a different Makeovers ..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Director Shankar's ‘ஐ’(I) is in the last leg of shooting and
Amy Jackson had been preparing for the movie on a very
serious scale. She was in town before this schedule started
to rehearse her role. "I am excited about this movie. I have
learnt a lot on the sets that will help me go a long way. I am
able to pick up Tamil words faster now. I had to rehearse for
the role because the scenes involve a lot of serious and quick
transitioning emotions" says Amy.
She also revealed that she will be doing a lot of desi dance
moves, dancing in as many as five tracks of the intelligent
composition by AR Rahman. Another feed on the movie
confirms the buzz that 'I' is based on sports and modelling.
We hear that Vikram plays a sportsman and Amy is a model
in the movie. Amy concluded "We will wrap up the shooting
for this movie in a few months."

----------


## krishnaranni

................

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## anupkerb1

> 


ee karadi anoo VIKRAM :Swoon:  :Swoon:

----------


## GangsteR

> ee karadi anoo VIKRAM


shankar padam alae..chilapol aayirikam :dnknw:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> ee karadi anoo VIKRAM





> shankar padam alae..chilapol aayirikam :dnknw:


ithu padathile still aanenkil, song scenes aayirikum.. muthalvan, indian songil okke undo snake, lion okke...

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu padathile still aanenkil, song scenes aayirikum.. muthalvan, indian songil okke undo snake, lion okke...


sheriya., ipozha orma vannathu...ithi muthalvanilae polae oru snake song undu... :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu padathile still aanenkil, song scenes aayirikum.. muthalvan, indian songil okke undo snake, lion okke...


Amy Jackson and Snakes for 'I'

The beautiful foreign babe, who has become our own desi
girl, is currently shooting for Shankar's 'I'. Amy Jackson
plays the role of an innocent girl, set in a village. But looks
like she is not all that innocent after all. For a shockingly
surprising song sequence, to the mesmerizing tunes of AR
Rahman, Shankar had taken the team to Prasad Studios,
wherein real snakes were brought. And guess what - Amy,
in a bold act, didn't as much as wince, about doing the
exotic dance. Looks like we have a Manisha Koirala in the
making!
'I' is directed by the legendary director Shankar and is
produced by Venu Ravichandran. The film has its music
composed by AR Rahman. While Vikram and Amy Jackson
are in the lead roles, the film also has Suresh Gopi,
Santhanam and 'Power Star' Srinivasan to its star cast.

----------


## shahin369

> shankar padam alae..chilapol aayirikam :dnknw:


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ballu

Vikaraminte oru still kandu  :Doh:  kulipicxhu kulipichu kochu illandu ayya pole  :Laugh:

----------


## dipu10

> Vikaraminte oru still kandu  kulipicxhu kulipichu kochu illandu ayya pole


  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## GangsteR

On behalf of Vikram fans wishing Suresh Gopi sir a
Happy Birthday
Looking forward for your combo in ‘ஐ' #Ai

----------


## GangsteR

> Vikaraminte oru still kandu  kulipicxhu kulipichu kochu illandu ayya pole


 :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## ballu

> 





> 




http://www.google.co.in/imgres?imgur...9QEwAQ&dur=529

----------


## Jithu

> http://www.google.co.in/imgres?imgur...9QEwAQ&dur=529


Enthoru kolama...  :Shocked:

----------


## POKIRI

> Enthoru kolama...


*....പേ.......*

----------


## GangsteR

> http://www.google.co.in/imgres?imgur...9QEwAQ&dur=529


one year pattinikittatakum...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson â¥ @ i_am_amyjackson 
Shoot Shoot Shooting í*¼í¾¥

----------


## shahin369

> http://www.google.co.in/imgres?imgur...9QEwAQ&dur=529


pure dedication....

----------


## GangsteR

> pure dedication....


itz vikram style

----------


## ballu

> pure dedication....



Ok  ...pakshe look at his body ...melinjhu onaghi ...firsty it's very unhealthy to loose weight like this . ethu etayalum maintain cheyan ponilla . he will put on  weight after I . enghrude bodyku kedu annu. pinne  oru maathiri melinjhu onghi daridryam look rather than stylish  :Doh:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ok  ...pakshe look at his body ...melinjhu onaghi ...firsty it's very unhealthy to loose weight like this . ethu etayalum maintain cheyan ponilla . he will put on  weight after I . enghrude bodyku kedu annu. pinne  oru maathiri melinjhu onghi daridryam look rather than stylish


ithil tannae fat aaya look kudi undu   tamasiyarae tadi vecholum

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson ♥
@ i_am_amyjackson
It's a wrap on our schedule for 'I' Appropriate painting of
our movie on the Chennai streets #carrymehome#shattered

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Ok  ...pakshe look at his body ...melinjhu onaghi ...firsty it's very unhealthy to loose weight like this . ethu etayalum maintain cheyan ponilla . he will put on  weight after I . enghrude bodyku kedu annu. pinne  *oru maathiri melinjhu onghi daridryam look rather than stylish*


+1..........  :Doh:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Latest Schedule in Chennai Wrapped up.All Over
The World.All Indian Languages.WorldWide Grand
Release. On Tis PONGAL.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

> Latest Schedule in Chennai Wrapped up.All Over
> The World.All Indian Languages.WorldWide Grand
> Release. On Tis PONGAL.


jilla  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Flackyz

> jilla


lalu annanu avideyum rakshayillllaaa

----------


## shahin369

> lalu annanu avideyum rakshayillllaaa


my first preference 'I'

----------


## shahin369

> jilla


jillaku 'I' ye pedichae pattu...so release mattan chance undu

----------


## Flackyz

> http://www.google.co.in/imgres?imgur...9QEwAQ&dur=529


http://i39.tinypic.com/672l9l.jpg
itum "I" le image aanuu

----------


## Flackyz



----------


## Flackyz

> jillaku 'I' ye pedichae pattu...so release mattan chance undu


enthaayalum lalu annan keralathile release enkilum mattikkum

----------


## shahin369

> enthaayalum lalu annan keralathile release enkilum mattikkum


randum orumichu tannae iranganam class vs mass...  :Yeye:

----------


## Flackyz

chiyaaan with thalaa

----------


## Flackyz

> randum orumichu tannae iranganam class vs mass...


irangatteee

----------


## GangsteR

> irangatteee


valya prateekshayilla ...

----------


## Flackyz

> valya prateekshayilla ...


thread maripoyiiii ithu singham 2 thread alllla

----------


## GangsteR

> thread maripoyiiii ithu singham 2 thread alllla


thread maripoyittonnumilla ...vikraminae kondu jillayodu mutti nilkunna karyam samshayama..pinne shankaril matrama prateeksha

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Flackyz

> thread maripoyittonnumilla ...vikraminae kondu jillayodu mutti nilkunna karyam samshayama..pinne shankaril matrama prateeksha


vikraminte oru nalla padam irangiyyal mattonnum thanne prashnamavillla. Doubt undenkil ith irangumpol nokkikkko. Alllenkil trailer irangumpolnokkikkkooooo

----------


## GangsteR

> vikraminte oru nalla padam irangiyyal mattonnum thanne prashnamavillla. Doubt undenkil ith irangumpol nokkikkko. Alllenkil trailer irangumpolnokkikkkooooo


nokaam .....

----------


## PunchHaaji

> chiyaaan with thalaa


deadly combo...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

stylish look in # Ai

----------


## GangsteR

India's Biggest Project ‘ஐ’ - I making in association with Weta Workshop.

----------


## PunchHaaji

> India's Biggest Project ‘ஐ’ - I making in association with Weta Workshop.


Krish 3 alle India's biggest project!!

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Krish 3 alle India's biggest project!!


Athinte karyamaya oru detailsum purathu vannitila...athum sambhavam kidu aavum...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

HANKAR'S DIKTAT TO VIKRAM
Jul 03, 2013



Vikram, who plays the lead role in I, has been specifically
asked by its director Shankar not to
attend any functions. Source say that Vikram will appear as an 85- year-old gym master in one of the get-ups and Shankar
doesn’t want this to be revealed.
Vikram shares a good rapport with GV Prakash yet he was
not seen in any of the wedding functions and this had
raised doubts about his whereabouts. Enquiries revealed
that the star did not want to raise any speculations over his
role on Shankar’s insistence.

----------


## GangsteR

VIKRAM'S I SHOOT AT TIPU SULTAN'S PLACE!
06 Jul 2013- 11 41 AM



As reported earlier Vikram's I shoot is happening at a brisk
pace and now the shoot is said to be progressing at
Mysore. As I demands lots of physical transforming
including a 85 year age get-up Vikram is working hard to
fit the role, recently they have shot a sequence at Tipu
Sultan's farm which is now owned by Vijay Malaya for
feeding race horses.
In those days Tipu Sultan used that farm for feeding war
horses, Shankar has penned the story in a way that it will
be an out and out new genre in Indian cinema. Amy
Jackson and Upen Patel sequence will be shot in Chennai
by next week and with that 80% of the film shoot will be
over. Going by the pace I will be wrapped within this year
and it will have a early 2014 release.
I has Vikram,Amy jackson,Upen Patel,Ramkumar
Ganesan,Suresh Gopi and Santhanam to its star cast. The
film has music composed by AR Rahman and
cinematography is by PC Sreeram. Aascar Ravichandran is
funding this film.

----------


## GangsteR

I ON A BREAK



One of the most happening movies in Tamil Cinema is
none other than Shankar and Vikram's I. The latest news is
that the team is now a break after a lot of hard work. Amy
Jackson finished her portions last week and all the songs
are finished as well. Only one fight and a few portions of
the movie are still to be completed. The next schedule will
begin sometime in July and go on until September. After
that, the movie will be soon ready for release. I reportedly
is supposed to be one of India's finest technical products
to date.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram Sports Old Man Look in 'I'



V is to versatility is to Vikram. The seasoned energetic
actor is known for his innate ability to essay even the most
complicated role, and make it seem so convincingly easy.
It is no wonder that director Shankar could not help but
cast him as the lead in their upcoming 'I'. Vikram is noted
for his dedication, but now he has tirelessly taken it to an
all new height this time. All that the actor has been doing
in the past three months is hit the gym and keep himself fit
in the desired shape.
Through a source close to the actor, we unleashed a secret
that he had been guarding for all these days. Vikram is
essaying the role of an 85-year old in 'I'. That is not all.
Vikram has also ensured to cut down drastically on his
connect with the society, in order to keep the secrets of
his role in the movie, under wraps. This has gone so far so
that despite being a very good friend of GV Prakash, the
actor did not attend the composer's wedding with singer
Saindavi. Vikram quoted reasons of his busy call sheets for
not participating in social events, including GV Prakash's
Wedding and his own family functions. Clearly, Vikram is
putting in a lot of efforts for

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's secretive life
Jul 06, 2013



Shankar has a reputation of keeping his subjects a secret. In the past he has been quite successful in keeping the getups of his actors and shooting locations under wraps until after the movie is finished. The same policy is being adapted for his upcoming directorial venture I. Vikram, who is joining hands with Shankar after
Anniyan, will be seen in a never- before-seen role for the movie.
Vikram is doing everything in his control to keep his looks
extremely confidential. As a result, he has not been
attending any film events for the past couple of months.
The varying looks of his role (gaining and losing weight
simultaneously) require him to visit the gym frequently and
that seems to be all that he is doing in terms of social life.
With Rahman's music and an ensemble star cast, I is
geared up for a year end release.

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Vikram's secretive life
> Jul 06, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Shankar has a reputation of keeping his subjects a secret. In the past he has been quite successful in keeping the getups of his actors and shooting locations under wraps until after the movie is finished. The same policy is being adapted for his upcoming directorial venture I. Vikram, who is joining hands with Shankar after
> Anniyan, will be seen in a never- before-seen role for the movie.
> Vikram is doing everything in his control to keep his looks
> extremely confidential. As a result, he has not been
> ...


Ensemble start cast aarokke? SG-ku side role alle?

----------


## GangsteR

> Ensemble start cast aarokke? SG-ku side role alle?


SG villain ennokae kelkunnu...

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram does 85-year-old for Shankar’s ‘I’



Following movie ‘Nanban’, Shankar is into direction of movie
‘I’. Almost everybody knows that Vikram does the movie hero, and Amy Jackson pairs with Vikram for the movie. Santhanam does the comedy, and Suresh Gopi does action scenes in the movie.
For the first time, PC Sriram has teamed up with Shankar,
and handles the camera. The movie is produced by Aascar
Films. This time, Shankar has pooled talents from abroad
and has set forth with his venture. Even the costume
designer is from Hollywood. For stunt, Anal Arasu and
Peter Ming from China are joining hands. Music
composition is by AR Rahman.
In a development, there is a fresh report about the movie.
Vikram is to emerge in role of elderly person aged 85 for
the movie.
For role of elderly person, Vikram needs to gain weight and
appear like gym boy. So, Vikram is spending most of the
time in gym. After workouts in gym, Vikram returns home
and does not show out much. For the past three months,
he has been maintaining his appearance as a secret.
Also, Shankar has imposed condition that Vikram should
not appear for public events. So, reportedly, VIkram is not
showing out for public occasions for the last two months.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram & Shankar shoot in Mysore!



Shankar’s I shoot is taking place at a stud farm near Mysore owned by Vijay Mallya. The film is a romantic thriller film
directed by Shankar and produced by Aascar Films.
I is a big budget extravaganza and has Vikram and Amy
Jackson along with Upen Patel and Suresh Gopi in the
lead. The cinematographer is the wizard PC Sreeram and
music is composed by AR Rahman.
Srinivas Mohan would provide the special effects and
production designer is T Muthuraj . For the specialized
digital make-up, filmmaker Richard Taylor & Peter
Jackson's special effects and Prop Company Weta Digital
was also roped in. The film is nearly 70% complete and
has been shot around China, Bangkok, Jodhpur,
Kodaikanal, Pollachi and Chennai.
Now Vikram who has various get-up from a 15 year old
boy to an 85 year old man is being shot near Mysore at a
stud farm. Centuries back the stud farm was created by
Tipu Sultan for breeding horses for his wars. Now it is run
by Vijay Mallaya for his racing horses.
PC Sreeram is very happy with the locale where some
crucial scenes are being shot. The big budget extravaganza
is making brisk progress and should be ready by the year
end.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram, Shankar heads Mysore for I shoot
Time:10:18 am Date: July 08, 2013



The shooting schedules of Vikram starrer I in the direction
of Shankar is being canned in at a stud farm in Mysore.
The romantic thriller casting Amy Jackson as the leading
lady is being shot with lavish budget by Aascar Films.
I was earlier shot in the locales of China, Bangkok,
Jodhpur, Kodaikanal, Pollachi and almost 70% of the
shoot has been wrapped up. Vikram will be seen in distinct
getups in the movie and I casts Upen Patel and Suresh
Gopi in prominent roles.
PC Seeram is cranking the camera for the film. AR Rahman
is providing the soundtrack. The shooting schedules will be
wrapped up soon followed by the post-production works
and I will be ready for the release by the end of 2013. The
film simultaneously be dubbed and released in Telugu with
the title Manoharudu.

----------


## GangsteR

Dr. Vijay Mallya's role in Shankar's 'I' !
Jul 08, 2013



Director Shankar along with his team of ‘I’ has returned to Chennai after a brief schedule in Bangalore and Mysore which lasted for 4 days. The schedule had the team lodged in Mysore at the famous stud farm of liquor baron and business tycoon
Dr.Vijay Mallya.
Combination scenes involving Chiyaan Vikram and
Ramkumar, older brother of Prabhu, were canned in this
location. There is a high possibility that Chiyaan Vikram
would be seen straddling or riding horses heroically in the
film.
The next phase of shooting will start in Chennai on the
19 th of this month. It has been said that the film’s
cinematographer P.C. Sreeram is really enjoying himself
with the kind of visuals and locales this film’s script has
demanded.

----------


## GangsteR

Final schedule.    .....

----------


## GangsteR

*RESTING NEWS(LATES RUMOUR) ABOUT I:
As everyone knows, dedicated actor Vikram is undergoing all sorts of pressure & adversities to justify his roles in I. Now what more interesting is one of his roles in Iis that Vikram is doing a double role. Doublerole means neither separate twins nor conjoined twin but it is different where Vikram will have
one body with two faces like the guy in the picture below.
One face infront and the face in back with one head butboth r separate individuals where one plays the protagonist and the other as antagonist.Vikram will be the first one in world cinema to play such type of detailed different role. Vikram is undergoing tonnes of makeup exceeding what Kamalahaasan had done for his ten roles in Dhasavatharam. Hollywood fame Weta workshop will play a vital role for makeup department and graphics department in I. Added to this interesting info, Vikram also plays the role of an oldest Chinese man as well as a huge wild man-eater. What more can we expect from the combination of versatile actor Vikram & the versatile director Shankar!*

----------


## veecee

> *RESTING NEWS(LATES RUMOUR) ABOUT I:
> As everyone knows, dedicated actor Vikram is undergoing all sorts of pressure & adversities to justify his roles in I. Now what more interesting is one of his roles in Iis that Vikram is doing a double role. Doublerole means neither separate twins nor conjoined twin but it is different where Vikram will have
> one body with two faces like the guy in the picture below.
> One face infront and the face in back with one head butboth r separate individuals where one plays the protagonist and the other as antagonist.Vikram will be the first one in world cinema to play such type of detailed different role. Vikram is undergoing tonnes of makeup exceeding what Kamalahaasan had done for his ten roles in Dhasavatharam. Hollywood fame Weta workshop will play a vital role for makeup department and graphics department in I. Added to this interesting info, Vikram also plays the role of an oldest Chinese man as well as a huge wild man-eater. What more can we expect from the combination of versatile actor Vikram & the versatile director Shankar!*


whaaaaaaaaaaat  :Shocked: 
body with 2 head  :Doh:

----------


## GangsteR

> whaaaaaaaaaaat 
> body with 2 head


sambhavam nadakumo? shankar aaya kondu onnum parayan pattilla

----------


## K K R

> *RESTING NEWS(LATES RUMOUR) ABOUT I:
> As everyone knows, dedicated actor Vikram is undergoing all sorts of pressure & adversities to justify his roles in I. Now what more interesting is one of his roles in Iis that Vikram is doing a double role. Doublerole means neither separate twins nor conjoined twin but it is different where Vikram will have
> one body with two faces like the guy in the picture below.
> One face infront and the face in back with one head butboth r separate individuals where one plays the protagonist and the other as antagonist.Vikram will be the first one in world cinema to play such type of detailed different role. Vikram is undergoing tonnes of makeup exceeding what Kamalahaasan had done for his ten roles in Dhasavatharam. Hollywood fame Weta workshop will play a vital role for makeup department and graphics department in I. Added to this interesting info, Vikram also plays the role of an oldest Chinese man as well as a huge wild man-eater. What more can we expect from the combination of versatile actor Vikram & the versatile director Shankar!*


_Ithokke ullathaano...atho veruthe thallal aana _

----------


## karthi007

rumour aakum...

----------


## xeon

> *RESTING NEWS(LATES RUMOUR) ABOUT I:
> As everyone knows, dedicated actor Vikram is undergoing all sorts of pressure & adversities to justify his roles in I. Now what more interesting is one of his roles in Iis that Vikram is doing a double role. Doublerole means neither separate twins nor conjoined twin but it is different where Vikram will have
> one body with two faces like the guy in the picture below.
> One face infront and the face in back with one head butboth r separate individuals where one plays the protagonist and the other as antagonist.Vikram will be the first one in world cinema to play such type of detailed different role. Vikram is undergoing tonnes of makeup exceeding what Kamalahaasan had done for his ten roles in Dhasavatharam. Hollywood fame Weta workshop will play a vital role for makeup department and graphics department in I. Added to this interesting info, Vikram also plays the role of an oldest Chinese man as well as a huge wild man-eater. What more can we expect from the combination of versatile actor Vikram & the versatile director Shankar!*



ithakke enthonnede????

oru dhehom randu thalayumo??

ithu ollathano atho kanjaavadichappo vallavanum thonniyathano?

----------


## GangsteR

> _Ithokke ullathaano...atho veruthe thallal aana _


thallal aakum

----------


## GangsteR

> ithakke enthonnede????
> 
> oru dhehom randu thalayumo??
> 
> ithu ollathano atho kanjaavadichappo vallavanum thonniyathano?


inganae irikkum

----------


## xeon

> inganae irikkum


ahaha nannaittundu...   annan veendum pottanulla paripaadiyano???

shankar aayondu kidilamaakkum...

but ithokke oralpam over alle???

----------


## GangsteR

> ahaha nannaittundu...   annan veendum pottanulla paripaadiyano???
> 
> shankar aayondu kidilamaakkum...
> 
> but ithokke oralpam over alle???


shankar aayathu kondu verutae onnum cheyilla...itintae story entakumennu oru ifeayum illa...

----------


## xeon

> shankar aayathu kondu verutae onnum cheyilla...itintae story entakumennu oru ifeayum illa...


Endhiran pole thala peruppichu manushyane bhraanthakki pandaaramadakkilengil kollam

----------


## Viru

> Endhiran pole thala peruppichu manushyane bhraanthakki pandaaramadakkilengil kollam


pakshe endhiran BB ayile :Safe:

----------


## GangsteR

> Endhiran pole thala peruppichu manushyane bhraanthakki pandaaramadakkilengil kollam


Enthiran full graphics alae, ithil chiyaan weight oke kurachu kashtapedunnatallae verutae aakilla

----------


## GangsteR

> pakshe endhiran BB ayile


 :Thinking:

----------


## GangsteR

Vijay Mallya connection in ‘I’



Director Shankar's upcoming film has a connection with
the liquor baron Vijay Mallya . Wondering how? The
team has been shooting in Bangalore and Mysore for the
last 4 days in the stud farm of the business tycoon .
We hear that combination scenes with Vikram and
Ramkumar (elder brother of actor Prabhu) were shot
in the location. We are wondering if there would be
scenes where Chiyaan Vikram would be riding the
horses.
The next phase of shoot is all set to begin in Chennai
on the 19th. Ace cinematographer PC Sreeram is
handling the camera.Amy Jackson plays the female
lead in the film.

----------


## shahin369

Enganae aayalum padam hit aakum...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram I Shooting at Mysore
Posted by Editor on July 8th, 2013



The shooting schedules of Vikram starrer I in the direction
of Shankar is being canned in at a stud farm in Mysore.
The romantic thriller casting Amy Jackson as the leading
lady is being shot with lavish budget by Aascar Films.
I was earlier shot in the locales of China, Bangkok,
Jodhpur, Kodaikanal, Pollachi and almost 70% of the
shoot has been wrapped up. Vikram will be seen in distinct
getups in the movie and I casts Upen Patel and Suresh
Gopi in prominent roles.
PC Seeram is cranking the camera for the film. AR Rahman
is providing the soundtrack. The shooting schedules will be
wrapped up soon followed by the post-production works
and I will be ready for the release by the end of 2013. The
film simultaneously be dubbed and released in Telugu with
the title Manoharudu.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's Manoharudu shooting in Mysore



Vikram and Shankar's combo movie after Aparichitudu is 'I'
which is currently shooting in Mysore. This movie is titled
as Manoharudu in Telugu. Amy Jackson is the female lead
in the flick. This movie is said to be an adventurous
Romantic Thriller and also a comeback movie for Shankar
and Vikram. Vikram will show two different variations in the
movie and the buzz is trolling around quoting his
appearance as both Old Man and 15 year old Boy.
Academy Award winner AR Rahman is providing the music
while PC Sreeram is the cinematographer.
Some vital sequences of Manoharudu were also shot in
Andhra Pradesh.
-HW

----------


## GangsteR

Manoharudu Movie Shooting Progressing In Mysore



Vikram upcoming movie Monoharudu shooting is going
secretly, Director Shankar is making the movie very
secretly, there is no reliable information about the
movie.
Recently the movie completed shooting in Chennai and
now shooting is going in Mysore .Vikram and Amy
Jackson are playing lead roles, this movie is going to be
a romantic and action thriller.
Director Shankar is going to show Vikram in two sport
different looks, one is like a 15 years old boy and
another look in Old man.

----------


## GangsteR

* Amy Jackson injured in accident during movie shooting*

Actress Amy Jackson paired with Arya for movie ‘Madarasapattinam’. Also, Amy Jackson paired with Vikram for
movie ‘Thaandavam’. Currently, Amy Jackson is pairing with Vikram for movie ‘I’ directed by Shankar. Also, she is doing Telugu movie.
In Telugu movie ‘Yevadu’, pairing Ram Charan and Shruti
Haasan, Amy Jackson does the second heroine. The
movie shooting was held in London.
They shot scene in which Amy Jackson travels in car. The
car driver drove the car speedily. Then, the car
unexpectedly rammed on car coming from opposite
direction. Amy Jackson, who was inside the car, sustained
injuries. She suffered bruises on her body. The movie crew
rescued Amy Jackson and rushed her to hospital. Amy
Jackson is being given intensive treatment in hospital.

----------


## GangsteR

The first look of Shankar's I soon
Wednesday, 10 July 2013 | Comment (0)



Get ready to experience the most fascinating event of
Indian Cinema in 2013. Well, this isn't something about
the awards ceremony or any film release, but the launch of
first look poster.

It is all about Shankar's I that stars Chiyaan Vikram and
Amy Jackson in lead roles. The film is produced by Aascar
Ravichandran of Aascar Films International. Director
Shankar is spending huge time on getting the first look
posters revealing the image of Vikram and Amy in a
stunning manner.
It's a do-or-die film for Vikram as almost all his previous
films have turned out to be a box office disaster in box
office that includes 'Thaandavam'. Earlier, it was
mentioned that the film is completely based on the world
of advertisement with a twist in the second half. AR
Rahman is scoring music for this film.

----------


## GangsteR

Manoharudu’s shoot progressing in Mysore



Shankar’s upcoming film Manoharudu is easily one of
the most secretly guarded films in recent times. So far,
there is no credible information about what exactly
Shankar is experimenting with, although it’s being
touted as a first of its kind movie. Recently, the film
was shot in Chennai and currently, Shankar is in
Mysore to shoot key portions of the film in a stud
farm. Vikram and Amy Jackson are playing the lead
roles in this romantic and action thriller. Buzz is that
Vikram will be seen as a 15 year old boy and also as
an old man. Shankar had insisted that Vikram sport
two different looks, including a beefed up avatar, to
suit the characterization. P C Sreeram is the
cinematographer.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

85 வயது முதியவராக விக்ரம்!



ஷங்கர் இயக்கத்தில் விக்ரம் நடித்து வரும் 'ஐ'
படத்தின் FIRST LOOK போஸ்டர், டிரெய்லர்
எப்போது என்பது தான் பெரும் எதிர்பார்ப்பாக
இருந்து வருகிறது. ஆனால், அதற்கு இன்னும்
பல காலம் ஆகும் என்பது மட்டும் உறுதியாகத்
தெரிகிறது.
ரொம்பவே உடல் மெலிந்து காணப்பட்ட விக்ரம்,
பொது நிகழ்ச்சிகளில் கலந்து கொண்டே 'ஐ'
படத்தில் நடித்து வந்தார். இந்த நிலையில், கடந்த
2 மாதங்களாக விக்ரமை எந்த
பொது நிகழ்ச்சியிலும் காண முடியவில்லை.
அதுமட்டுமன்றி ஜி.வி.பிரகாஷின்
திருமணத்தில் கூட விக்ரம்
கலந்து கொள்ளவில்லை.
தொலைபேசி மூலமாக
தனது வாழ்த்தை தெரிவித்தார். விக்ரம் என்ன
செய்து கொண்டு இருக்கிறார்
என்று விசாரித்ததில் சில ஆச்சர்ய தகவல்கள்
கிடைத்தன.
'ஐ' படத்தில் 85 வயது முதியவர் வேடம்
ஒன்று இருக்கிறதாம். அதுவும் அந்த வேடத்தில்
உடம்பு வெயிட் ஏற்றி ஜிம் பாய்
மாதிரி இருக்க வேண்டும்
என்று உத்தரவு போட்டு இருக்கிறாராம் ஷங்கர்.
இதற்காக எந்த நேரம் பார்த்தாலும்
ஜிம்மே கதி என்று இருக்கிறாராம் விக்ரம்.
ஜிம் விட்டால் வீடு, வீட்டை விட்டால்
படப்பிடிப்பு என்று கடந்த 3 மாதங்களாக
இருந்து வருகிறார் விக்ரம்.
இந்த உடலமைப்போடு எந்த
ஒரு பொது நிகழ்ச்சிக்கோ, குடும்ப
நிகழ்ச்சிக்கோ செல்ல வேண்டாம்
என்று உத்தரவு பிறப்பித்து இருக்கிறாராம்
ஷங்கர்.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## saamy

:Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

விக்ரமைப் பாராட்டிய லெஜண்ட் கேமராமேன்!
விக்ரமைப் பற்றி p.c.ஸ்ரீராம் கூறுகையில்,
நடிகனாக மட்டுமல்ல...மனிதனாகவும் ரொம்ப
ஜென்டில்மேன். ஆச்சர்யப்படக்கூடிய
ஒரு உழைப்பாளி. ஒரு ஹீரோவுக்கு நீங்க
என்னலாம் சினிமா இலக்கணம் வெச்சிருந்தாலும்
அது இல்லாத ஹீரோ அவர். தன்னை நடிகனாக
மட்டுமே முன்நிறுத்திக்கொள்கிற ஒருத்தர்.
'நமக்கு இவ்வளவுதான் வரும்'னு பெரும்பாலும்
பயப்படுவாங்க. ஆனா, விக்ரம் 'தனக்கு இதெல்லாம்
வருமா'னு சோதனை பண்றதையே வேலையா ச
‘மீரா’ படத்தில் ஹீரோவாக நடிச்ச விக்ரம்
தொடர்ந்து வாய்ப்பு கிடைக்காததால், 'குருதிப்
புனல்' படத்துல டப்பிங்லாம் பேசினார்.
என்ன செஞ்சுட்டு இருந்தாலும்,
அதை சினிமால செய்யணும்கிறதுதான்
அவரோட ஐடியா. என்னைப்
பொருத்தவரை திறைமையோடு கூடிய,
முயற்சிங்கிற விஞ்ஞானம் தப்பே பண்ணாது.
அதுக்கு சரியான உதாரணம் விக்ரம்தான்.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's I-Vikram impresses PC
Jul 13, 2013



It's probably no news that Vikram is one of the hardworking actors in the industry. He rose from humble beginnings to super stardom gradually after dabbling in all sorts of roles and dubbing for movies.
Vikram, who is now working for the Shankar directed I, has added another admirer to his growing list of fans. PC Sriram, in a recent interview, was all praises for the actor. Veteran
cinematographer Sriram handles the camera for Shankar's I
and what he saw on the sets has surprised him no end.
"He is a hardworking actor. He doesn't let the image
barriers of a star hinder his personality. He only sees
himself as an actor and his stature is nowhere to be seen
on the sets," Sriram told a tabloid about his experience
working with him. "He constantly pushes boundaries to
test his skills and I think that quality has taken him places
and brought him a lot of success," he further added. I
brings PC and Shankar together for the first time.

----------


## GangsteR

VIKRAM SUCCESS FORMULA
Jul 13, 2013



Ace cinematographer PC Sriram has said that Vikram is very
experimental and that’s the reason for his success in the
film industry.
Saying that Vikram is a thorough gentleman, PC Sriram
added that the actor doesn’t hesitate to experiment.
Elaborating further on this, PC Sriram said that Vikram is a
genuine star who will not give up until he gets to learn
something new to prove his mettle as a refined actor. This
has fetched him some of the best films in his career,
furthered the cinematographer.

----------


## GangsteR

PC Sriram impressed by  Vikram
TNN | Jul 13, 2013, 03.42PM IST



We all know that Vikram is one of the most
hardworking actors in the industry. The actor, who is
now busy working in Shankar's I, has an addition to the
long list of his fans.
This time around it's none other than cinematographer
PC Sriram, who has praised the actor for his hard
work. The ace cinematographer is handling the camera
for Shankar's I and was recently quoted saying that
Vikram was one of the most hardworking actors in the
industry.
The cinematographer added that the image barriers of
a star never hindered his personality. He said that all
Vikram cared about was his work on the sets.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Get ready to experience the most fascinating event of Indian
Cinema in 2013. Well, this isn't something about the awards
ceremony or any film release, but the launch of first look
poster.
It is all about Shankar's I that stars Chiyaan Vikram and Amy
Jackson in lead roles. The film is produced by Aascar
Ravichandran of Aascar Films International. Director Shankar
is spending huge time on getting the first look posters
revealing the image of Vikram and Amy in a stunning manner.
It's a do-or-die film for Vikram as almost all his previous
films have turned out to be a box office disaster in box office
that includes 'Thaandavam'. Earlier, it was mentioned that
the film is completely based on the world of advertisement
with a twist in the second half. AR Rahman is scoring music
for this film.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Fight Choreographers of India's Biggest Project ஐ - I
Peter Ming & Alfred.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

The BXM action guys in ‘ஐ’(I)

----------


## GangsteR

Crane and wirework on ‘ஐ’(I)
@ China Shooting spot !

----------


## xeon

Sambhavam kidu aanallo?

Budjet ethraya?

Ithano costliest ever in India ?

----------


## xeon

Sambhavam kidu aanallo?

Budjet ethraya?

Ithano costliest ever in India ?

----------


## GangsteR

> Sambhavam kidu aanallo?
> 
> Budjet ethraya?
> 
> Ithano costliest ever in India ?


costliest ever onnumalla...100 cr mukalil undu budjet

----------


## Flackyz

> sambhavam kidu aanallo?
> 
> Budjet ethraya?
> 
> Ithano costliest ever in india ?


aanennu thonnunnnuu

----------


## MHP369

Ithum jillayum oppamanno?

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithum jillayum oppamanno?


athae...winner aarakum, any guess

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Sambhavam kidu aanallo?
> 
> Budjet ethraya?
> 
> Ithano costliest ever in India ?


Krish 3 alle costliest?!!

----------


## GangsteR

> Krish 3 alle costliest?!!


krish 3 budjet etraYa?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

‘ஐ’(I) Shooting completes 1 Year..
Shooting started on 15 july,2012 wit a First look poster..
Lets all wait for the 2014 release

----------


## shahin369

> athae...winner aarakum, any guess


randum vijayikkum

----------


## shahin369

> Krish 3 alle costliest?!!


ithintae budhet 100 crinu tazhaeyennu shankar paranjittundu

----------


## shahin369

> ‘ஐ’(I) Shooting completes 1 Year..
> Shooting started on 15 july,2012 wit a First look poster..
> Lets all wait for the 2014 release


waiting......

----------


## GangsteR

* EXCLUSIVE EXCLUSIVE EXCLUSIVE* 

*Hi Everyone,
It’s been a year since we started shooting for ‘Ai’ and technically it is taking its own time for Vikram’s physical change, scanning, molding and for preparing prosthetic make up materials, but I believe it’s worth the wait. 
In May I had visited Weta Workshop, New Zealand and met Richard Taylor, the co-founder of Weta, and other artists and technicians. Richard Taylor is a very creative and wonderful person and I was surprised to see him working along with others in the workshop, sculpting a horse for some project. What I liked the most about him is that he is keen on the creative part than the business part.
Had storming sessions regarding the look of Vikram and others in ‘Ai’. They took me through the whole Weta Workshop and I was amazed to know all the stunning visuals, makeup and props which I saw in the recent year’s movies are done by Weta. I had the same excitement when I visited Stan Winston Studios, US for ‘Endhiran’.
In June we had a three week schedule that happened in Bangalore, Mysore and Chennai. An eye riveting make up for Vikram was done by Sean Foot and Davina Lamont, and Vikram proved he’s a great actor once again. Now we’ve completed 75% of the movie and going for the next schedule in a couple of days.
Catch you soon!
Yours,
Shankar*

----------


## GangsteR

*In Weta Workshop*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

* WITH AMY JACKSON*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

* WITH ANAL ARASU*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

* WITH MARY VOGT*

----------


## GangsteR

*Shankar and Vikram's "Ai" is 75% complete*

Director Shankar provided an update regarding his current
project "Ai" which completed one year as of this month.
The shooting process has been taking its own time for
accommodating Vikram’s physical change, scanning,
molding and for preparing prosthetic make up materials.

*May 2013 - The Weta Experience*

Shankar had visited the Weta Workshop in New
Zealand and met Richard Taylor, the co-founder of Weta,
back in May 2013. Shankar thought that Richard Taylor is
a very creative and wonderful person. He was surprised to
see his hands-on involvement in the workshop as he
sculpted a horse for another project. Shankar was
impressed by his keenness on the creative part rather than
the business part.
Shankar had brainstorming sessions regarding the look of
Vikram and others in ‘Ai’. They took Shankar through the
whole Weta Workshop and he was amazed to know all the
stunning visuals, makeup and props seen in the recent
year’s movies were done by Weta. Shankar revealed that
he had the same excitement when he visited Stan Winston
Studios in the USA for ‘Endhiran’.


*June 2013 - Shooting in Bangalore, Mysore & Chennai*

In June, Shankar had a three week schedule that happened
in Bangalore, Mysore and Chennai. An eye riveting make
up for Vikram was done by Sean Foot and Davina Lamont.
Shankar appreciated saying Chiyaan proved that he is a
great actor, once again.
Shankar updated that "Ai" is now 75% complete and
going for the next schedule in a couple of days.

----------


## GangsteR

#Shankar #I movie 75% completed now | 4 Songs
& 3 Tough Fighting Scenes are completed | Movie
Pongal release | Budget around 100Cr

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram’s face is still hidden...!!!!

----------


## GangsteR

more updates soon....

----------


## shahin369

stills ellam kandittu sambhavam aakumennu thonunnu

----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR'S EXCLUSIVE UPDATES ON AI
Tweet 0 16 Jul 2013- 09 04 AM



Okay here comes the change, Shankar himself started using
'Ai' instead of 'I' for his mega budget movie with Vikram
which is being produced by Aascar Ravichandran.
Shankar has posted in his blog that the film is 75%
completed and it is taking some time for Vikram's makeup
and get-up change.
Shankar also added that he has visited 'Weta
workshop' ,New Zealand and met Richard Taylor, the co-
founder of Weta, and other artists and technicians. Shankar
seen them designing a special horse for a movie and they
sculpted with so much reality. Shankar also said they
are  keen on the creative part than the business part.
Shankar added that he had a brain storming session with
Vikram's look and when he saw the properties,make-up
which Weta worked in the recent years, he was amazed by
it and he had the same excitement when he went to Stan
Winston studios for Endhiran.
Shankar admitted that they had a three week shoot
in Bangalore, Mysore and Chennai. They also had a
splendid makeup for Vikram by Sean foot and Davna
Lamont of Hobbit, Lord of the rings trilogy fame. Shankar
concluded that Vikram is at his best as usual!

----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR UPDATES ON AI
Jul 16, 2013



Shankar and Vikram have joined hands after the astounding
success of Anniyan and the expectations on this film is skyrocketing.
Recently, the director had updated about the film on his
website to let the movie buffs know how much of hard
work and research he has put in for this movie.
Interestingly, AI had commenced nearly a year ago and
there were a lot of rumors over the delay in its release. But
Shankar has clarified that the delay is because he wants
this film to come out perfect.
In his website, Shankar had written, “In May I had visited
Weta Workshop, New Zealand and met Richard Taylor, the
co-founder of Weta, and other artists and technicians….
Had storming sessions regarding the look of Vikram and
others in ‘Ai’. They took me through the whole Weta
Workshop and I was amazed to know all the stunning
visuals, makeup and props which I saw in the recent year’s
movies are done by Weta. I had the same excitement when
I visited Stan Winston Studios, US for ‘Endhiran’.”

----------


## GangsteR

Director Shankar on 'Ai'
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, July 16, 2013]



It's a year since Shankar, Vikram and team started
shooting for their next triumphant and majestic project 'Ai',
and now the director has revealed that 75% of shooting is
complete and that the team is hopping off to their next
schedule in a couple of days. Recounting his experience in
the Weta Workshop, director Shankar is evidently excited
about having roped in the latest of the latest techie into his
team for the next film. "Visitin Weta Studio was an
experience similar to visiting Stan Winston Studios for
'Endhiran'.
I was amazed to know that all the impressive props and
makeup used in the movies of recent times is from Weta
Studios. I met Richard Taylor there, who is concerned
about creativity more than money. It is taking its own time
for Vikram's physical change, scanning, molding and for
preparing prosthetic make up material, to bring out 'Ai' as
a complete movie" says Shankar and we believe it is totally
worth the wait.

----------


## SadumoN

Can't wait for the official first look...  Ennu irangum ennu oru pidiyum illallo....

----------


## GangsteR

Man of Steel, The Avengers and now Shankar’s I
Jul 16, 2013



Shankar, Vikram and the rest of team I have been working on the project for one year now. The director in his personal online space has updated that 75% of the film has been wrapped up already and the team will start their next schedule in couple of
day’s time.
In the meantime, the director visited the Weta Workshop in
New Zealand and met Richard Taylr, the co-founder of the
organization. Richard, along with his talented artistes and
technicians are working on the looks of Vikram and other
stars in the film. This conceptual design and physical
manufacturing facility has worked in many reputed
Hollywood projects like Man of Steel, The Avengers, The
Adventures of Tintin, The Chronicles of Narnia and many
more.
“Richard Taylor is a very creative and wonderful person and
I was surprised to see him working along with others in the
workshop. What I liked the most about him is that he is
keen on the creative part than the business part,” said
Shankar in his blog.
Shankar also promises a lot of surprises in the mega
budget film, in terms of the looks of the stars. “An eye
riveting make up for Vikram was done by Sean Foot and
Davina Lamont, and Vikram proved he’s a great actor once
again,” informs Shankar.
The team has just returned from a three week schedule in
Chennai, Bangalore and Mysore. Starring Vikram and Amy
Jackson in the lead, the film also has Suresh Gopi,
Ramkumar, Santhanam and Upen Patel in the supporting
roles. Produced by Venu Ravichandran of Aascar Films, I
has cinematography by PC Sreeram and compositions by
AR Rahman.

----------


## GangsteR

75 percent of Ai completed: Director  Shankar



Till now Shankar promoted his presently filming
project with Chiyaan Vikram as I. For some reason,
these days he has changed it to ‘Ai’. “As with
everything that he does, there is a reason to the
name change which will be revealed in due time”
says a representative of the director.
Featuring the likes of Vikram alongside British
bombshell – Amy Jackson , we also hear the
change came about as Shankar is nearing the
completion of the project and has been
brainstorming on injecting some new ideas to his
theatrical wonder, in the making.
It has been almost a year, that the cast and crew
of I rather ‘Ai’, spent time before the camera. In an
open letter to the press the maverick director wrote
an update -
http://i2.wp.com/www.kollytalk.com/w...size=500%2C375

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar opens up on 'Ai'
Shiva Prasad,TNN | Jul 16, 2013, 11.28AM IST



The shooting of Shankar's 'Ai' starring Vikram and Amy
Jackson in the lead roles is progressing well. The latest
news on the film is that 75 percent of the film had been
completed and the team is set to begin the next schedule
from tomorrow. The ace director has said that the film
is technically taking time for Vikram's physical change,
scanning, molding and for preparing prosthetic make up
materials, but I believe it's worth the wait.
The director reveals that an eye riveting make up for
Vikram was done by Sean Foot and Davina Lamont,
and Vikram proved he's a great actor once again.
Recalling his experience with Weta in New Zealand,
Shankars said "In May I had visited Weta Workshop,
New Zealand and met Richard Taylor, the co-founder
of Weta, and other artists and technicians. Richard
Taylor is a very creative and wonderful person and I
was surprised to see him working along with others in
the workshop, sculpting a horse for some project.
What I liked the most about him is that he is keen on
the creative part than the business part."
"Had storming sessions regarding the look of Vikram
and others in 'Ai'. They took me through the whole
Weta Workshop and I was amazed to know all the
stunning visuals, makeup and props which I saw in the
recent year's movies are done by Weta. I had the same
excitement when I visited Stan Winston Studios, US for
'Endhiran '," he added.
The film stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead
roles with Santhanam penciled in for a prominent
character. P C Sriram is taking care of cinematography
for 'Ai', which will have the music and background
scores composed by A R Rahman.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram is a great actor: Shankar
By Ambili S [ July 16, 2013 ]



Vikram's much-awaited Ai , directed by Shankar, has
completed its 75% of shooting schedule. The team will be
starting its next schedule in few days. We hear that
Vikram’s physical change, scanning, molding and preparing
the prosthetic make up materials are the reasons behind
the delay of the film, which was launched almost a year
back.
Director Shankar in his blog revealed that the wait is
definitely worthy. Shankar also wrote about his experience
in visiting the Weta Workshop in New Zealand. "Had
storming sessions regarding the look of Vikram and others
in Ai. They took me through the whole Weta Workshop and
I was amazed to know all the stunning visuals, makeup and
props which I saw in the recent year’s movies are done by
Weta. I had the same excitement when I visited Stan
Winston Studios, US for Endhiran," he wrote.
"An eye riveting make up for Vikram was done by Sean
Foot and Davina Lamont, and Vikram proved he’s a great
actor once again," he concluded.

----------


## GangsteR

Latest Update on Shankar's 'Ai'
16-Jul-2013 12:28 PM IST / 123 / /



When you hear the brand 'A Shankar Film - Shooting
on progress', it's a synonymous term for 'THE WAIT
IS WORTH' and so says the director, who has
completed 75% shooting of his upcoming film 'AI'
that stars Chiyaan Vikram and Amy Jackson in lead
roles. The director says that it's been almost a year
they started working on this project and ask him
why? 'It's due to technical issues and Vikram's
physical change in terms of scanning, molding and
preparing prosthetic make up materials as well...'
The director cherishes about his experience of
meeting Richard Taylore, co-founder ofWeta
Workshop in New Zealand. The director says that the
artists working over there are very much talented and
their sense of creativity is extraordinary. 'I had the
same excitement that was prevalent while processing
Endhiran at Stan Winston Studios' tots up Shankar.
When opining on the completion of this film, he says
that 75% of the shooting is complete with a three
week schedule in June that was shot across the
exotic locales of Chennai, Bangalore and Mysore.

----------


## veecee

thread tiltle il spelling change cheyyoo

----------


## MHP369

> thread tiltle il spelling change cheyyoo


thread ownerku ippo athinu pattumo?

----------


## GangsteR

> thread tiltle il spelling change cheyyoo


title 'Ai' ennu aakano?

----------


## GangsteR

> thread ownerku ippo athinu pattumo?


 :Question: ........

----------


## MHP369

@gangster
Angane aakku.....

----------


## GangsteR

> @gangster
> Angane aakku.....


okie......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

விக்ரம் நடிப்பு, வியக்கும் மேக்கப் :
சிலாகிக்கிறார் ஷங்கர்
தமிழ் திரையுலகில் தற்போது பிரம்மாண்ட
தயாரிப்பாக உருவாகி வரும் படம் 'ஐ'. 'அந்நியன்'
படத்தினைத் தொடர்ந்து மீண்டும் ஷங்கர் - விக்ரம்
இப்படத்தில் இணைந்து இருக்கிறார்கள்.
நீண்ட நாட்களாக தயாரிப்பில் இருந்து வரும் 'ஐ'
படத்தினைப் பற்றி தனது அதிகாரப்பூர்வ
இணையத்தில் தகவல்களை வெளியிட்டு வந்தார்
இயக்குனர் ஷங்கர்.
'ஐ' படத்தினைப் பற்றி தற்போது இயக்குனர் ஷங்கர்
கூறியிருப்பது: " 'ஐ' படத்தின்
படப்பிடிப்பு தொடங்கி ஒரு வருடம்
ஆகிவிட்டது. விக்ரமின் உடலமைப்பு மாற்றங்கள்,
கதாப்பாத்திரத்துக்கான ஒப்பனை உள்ளிட்ட
விஷயங்களுக்காக இவ்வளவு நாட்கள் காத்திருக்க
வேண்டியதாகிவிட்டது. ஆனால், அந்தக்
காத்திருப்பின் முழு பலனும்
இப்போது கிடைத்திருப்பதாக நம்புகிறேன்.
கடந்த மே மாதம் நியூஸிலாந்தின் வீட்டா (Weta)
வொர்க்ஷாப்பையும், அதன் இணை நிறுவனர்
ரிச்சர்ட் டெய்லர் உள்ளிட்ட அனைத்துக்
கலைஞர்களையும், தொழில்நுட்ப
வல்லுநர்களையும் சந்தித்தேன். சிற்பம் உள்ளிட்ட
கலைகளில் ஈடுபட்டுவரும் ரிச்சர்ட் டெய்லர்
மற்றும் அவரது கலைஞர்களின் கலைத்
திறமைகளைக் கண்டு வியந்தேன். ரிச்சர்ட் டெய்லர்
வர்த்தக ரீதியிலான லாபத்தைவிட
படைப்பாற்றலுக்கே முக்கியத்துவம் தருகிறார்
என்பது தான் என்னை மிகவும் கவர்ந்தது.
அவர்களுடன் 'ஐ' படத்துக்கான வேலைகள்
நடைபெற்றது. வீட்டா அண்மையில் பங்குவகித்த
படங்களின் விஷுவல்கள், மேக்கப், கலைப்
பொருட்கள் முதலியவற்றைக்
கண்டு வியப்புற்றேன். எந்திரனுக்காக
அமெரிக்காவின் ஸ்டான் வாட்ஸன்
ஸ்டூடியோவுக்குச் சென்றபோதும் ஏற்பட்ட
அதே அனுபவத்தை வீட்டாவும் தந்தனர்.
ஜூனில் பெங்களூரு, மைசூர் மற்றும்
சென்னையில் மூன்று வாரங்களில் 'ஐ'
படப்பிடிப்பு நடந்தது. ஷான் ஃபுட் மற்றும்
டேவினா லாமவுன்ட் ஆகியோர் விக்ரமுக்காக
செய்த ஒப்பனைகள்
கண்களுக்கு விருந்து படைத்தன. விக்ரம் மீண்டும்
ஒரு முறை தன்னை மகத்தான நடிகர்
என்று நிரூபித்துள்ளார். இப்போது, 75 சதவீத
படிப்பிடிப்பு நிறைவடைந்துள்ள நிலையில்,
அடுத்த சில நாட்களில் அடுத்த கட்டப்
படப்பிடிப்பு தொடங்கும்" என்று ஷங்கர்
விவரித்துள்ளார்.
நன்றி :-சினிமா விகடன்

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

http://www.kollyinsider.com/2013/03/....html?m=13.jpg

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Thala54 charted for pongal

----------


## GangsteR

I vs Jilla vs Thala54 pongalinu orumichu varan chance illa...ethelumokae marum

----------


## GangsteR

Time spent on 'Ai' worth it: Director Shankar
Time:12:44 am Date: July 17, 2013



Director Shankar, known for spending a lot of time on his
films, has already spent a year on Vikram-starrer Tamil
romantic-thriller “Ai” and the film is not complete yet, but
he has no regrets.
So far he has complete 75 percent of it.
“It’s been a year since we started shooting for 'Ai', and
technically it is taking its own time for Vikram’s physical
change, scanning, moulding and preparing prosthetic
make-up materials, but I believe it is worth the wait,”
posted Shankar on his personal website.
“We’ve completed 75 percent of the movie....going for the
next schedule in couple of days,” he wrote.
Shankar has made only 11 films in his two decade long
career.

----------


## GangsteR

Major portions of I wrapped up: Shankar
Time:3:20 pm Date: July 16, 2013



Shankar’s directorial I starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in
the lead roles will begin new schedule shoot from
tomorrow. The film has already wrapped 75% of the
shooting and recently the unit has filmed in the places of
Bangalore, Mysore and Chennai.
Shankar has written about the film’s status in his online
blog. The Mega director said, “It’s been a year since we
started shooting for ‘Ai’ and technically it is taking its own
time for Vikram’s physical change, scanning, molding and
for preparing prosthetic make up materials, but I believe
it’s worth the wait.”
The director is all praises for Vikram, “An eye riveting make
up for Vikram was done by Sean Foot and Davina Lamont,
and Vikram proved he’s a great actor once again. Now
we’ve completed 75% of the movie and going for the next
schedule in a couple of days.”

----------


## GangsteR

Latest on Shankar’s Ai
First and foremost all these days the media was referring to
Shankar’s next extravaganza as I. Now Shankar in his
latest blog says its Ai and he has been shooting for it for
the past one year.
Shankar says that it is taking time shooting Ai due to
technical reasons abnd Vikram’s physical change,
scanning, moulding and for preparing prosthetic make up
materials.
In May, Shankar had visited Weta Workshop, New Zealand
and met Richard Taylor, the co-founder of Weta, and other
artists and technicians. What Shankar liked about Richard
Taylor is that he is very creative and is more interested in
creative work than talking business
Shankar said: “ I had storming sessions regarding the look
of Vikram and others in ‘ Ai’ . They took me through the
whole Weta Workshop and I was amazed to know all the
stunning visuals, makeup and props which I saw in the
recent year’s movies are done by Weta. I had the same
excitement when I visited Stan Winston Studios, US for
Enthiran.”
On the shooting schedule of Ai, Shankar updated: “In
June we had a three week schedule that happened in
Bangalore, Mysore and Chennai. An eye riveting make up
for Vikram was done by Sean Foot and Davina Lamont,
and Vikram proved he’s a great actor once again. Now
we’ve completed 75% of the movie and going for the next
schedule in a couple of days

----------


## aneesh mohanan

motham stillsum shankar aanallo......setil malayalikal aarumillennu thonnunnu...soothrathil mobilil vikraminte oru pic eduth netil idan...!

----------


## dipu10

> motham stillsum shankar aanallo......setil malayalikal aarumillennu thonnunnu...soothrathil mobilil vikraminte oru pic eduth netil idan...!


 :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's upcoming movie, directed by Shankar is
renamed as ' Ai' . In the initial days of production, director
Shankar named the movie as 'I' , and poster was also
released. But in the later development, the director has
named the movie as 'Ai' in his

----------


## GangsteR

> motham stillsum shankar aanallo......setil malayalikal aarumillennu thonnunnu...soothrathil mobilil vikraminte oru pic eduth netil idan...!


ee photoyil vikram undu...Identify

----------


## PunchHaaji

> motham stillsum shankar aanallo......setil malayalikal aarumillennu thonnunnu...soothrathil mobilil vikraminte oru pic eduth netil idan...!


art direction sabu cyril aanu!!

----------


## xeon

> 



*Ee filmil appo ikkookkiyum paakhanthanaum poochiyumokke undo?*

----------


## xeon

> 


*ikkokkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

----------


## xeon

*Avengers okke cheytha team alle weta ??*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Avengers okke cheytha team alle weta ??*


yaa avengers, avatar etc....

----------


## GangsteR

> *Ee filmil appo ikkookkiyum paakhanthanaum poochiyumokke undo?*


??????....

----------


## GangsteR

> art direction sabu cyril aanu!!


sabu cyril malayali aano

----------


## xeon

> ??????....


extraterrestrial ..

----------


## xeon

> sabu cyril malayali aano


yes........... he is

----------


## PunchHaaji

> sabu cyril malayali aano


athe! first work lalettante "Uncle Bun" aanu!

----------


## Jenny

> ee photoyil vikram undu...Identify


aa neelaum redum aanao  .. appurathe santhanam aano?

----------


## GangsteR

> aa neelaum redum aanao  .. appurathe santhanam aano?


athae........

----------


## xeon

> athe! first work lalettante "Uncle Bun" aanu!


Kai neettam mosamakumo ??

----------


## GangsteR

> Kai neettam mosamakumo ??


verae ethokae films undu

----------


## xeon

Padam brahmaandamaakum sure.. sure shot hit...  Thokku Gopi ethu roleil aanavo?

----------


## xeon

Pongal is great this time

----------


## xeon

> verae ethokae films undu


Malayalam

Uncle Bun (1991)
Adwaytham (1991)
Amaram (1991)
Mahanagaram (1992)
Dhruvam (1993)
Thenmavin Kombath (1994)
Pavithram (1994)
Minnaram (1994)
Sainyam (1994)
Maanthrikam (1995)
Kaalapani (1996)[4]
Chandralekha (1997)
Kannezhuthi Pottum Thottu (1999)
Megham (1999)
Raakilipattu (2000)
Kakkakkuyil (2001)
Kilichundan Mampazham (2003)
Magic Magic 3D (2003)
Wanted (2004)
Aakasha Gopuram (200
Oru Marubhoomikkadha (2011)
Geethanjali (2013)

Hindi

Cheluvi (1992)
Muskurahat (1992)
Gardish (1993)[5]
Virasat (1997)
Saat Rang Ke Sapne (199
Kabhi Na Kabhi (199
Doli Saja Ke Rakhna (199
Major Saab (199
Pukar (2000)
Hey Ram (2000)[6]
Hera Pheri (2000)
Raja Ko Rani Se Pyar Ho Gaya (2000)
Asoka (2001)[7]
Bas Itna Sa Khwaab Hai (2001)
Yeh Teraa Ghar Yeh Meraa Ghar (2001)
Om Jai Jagadish (2002)
Hungama (2003)
Khushi (2003)
Main Hoon Na (2003)
Yuva (2004)[8]
Hulchul (2004)
Phir Milenge
Kuch Meetha Ho Jaye (2005)
Garam Masala (2005)
Kyon Ki (2005)
Malamaal Weekly (2006)
Chup Chup Ke
Jaan-E-Mann (2006)
Bhagam Bhag (2006)
Welcome (2007)
Guru (2007)
Bhool Bhulaiyaa (2007)
Om Shanti Om (2007)
Mere Baap Pehle Aap (200
Aladin (2009)
De Dana Dan (2009)
Billu (2009)
Khatta Meetha (2010)
Aakrosh (2010)
Tees Maar Khan (2010)
Ra.One (2011)
Tezz (2012)
Son of Sardaar (2012)
Rangrezz (2013)
Himmatwala (2013)
Run Bhola Run (2013)
Krrish 3 (2013)

Tamil

Kalaignan (1993)
Pudhiya Mugam (1993)
Paasamalargal (1994)
Kannathil Muthamittal (2001)[9]
Citizen (2001)
Thamizhan (2002)
Panchathantiram (2002)
Boys (2003)
Lesa Lesa (2003)
Anniyan (2005)
Kanchivaram (200
Enthiran (2010)
Yaan (2013)

Telugu
Gandeevam (1994)
Devi Putrudu (2001)
Baahubali (2014)[10]

Kannada
Chinna (1994)

Awards
National Film Awards
1994 - Best Production Designer - Thenmavin Kombath (Malayalam)
1995 - Best Production Designer - Kaalapani (Malayalam)
2007 - Best Production Designer - Om Shanti Om (Hindi)
2010 - Best Production Designer - Enthiran (Tamil)
Kerala State Film Awards
1994 - Best Art Director - Thenmavin Kombath
1995 - Best Art Director - Kaalapani
Tamil Nadu State Film Awards
2002 - Best Art Director - Kannathil Muthamittal
Filmfare Awards
1994 - Best Art Direction - Gardish
2000 - Best Art Direction - Hey Ram
2005 - Best Art Direction - Yuva
Filmfare Awards South
2005 - Best Art Director - Anniyan
2010 - Best Art Director - Enthiran
International Indian Film Academy Awards
2007 - Best Art Direction - Om Shanti Om
2009 - Best Art Direction - Aladin
2010 - Best Art Direction - Robot
2011 - Best Art Direction - Ra.One
South Indian International Movie Awards
2012 - Generation Next Award (Sensational Art Director)
Global Indian Film Awards
2004 - Best Art Director - Main Hoon Na
Kerala Film Critics Association Awards
1994 - Best Art Director - Thenmavin Kombath
International Tamil Film Awards
2003 - Best Art Director - Boys
Asianet Film Awards
1999 - Best Art Director - Kannezhuthi Pottum Thottu, Megham
Kerala Film Journals' Awards
1991 - Best Art Director - Adwaytham
Kerala Janakiya Awards
1995 - Best Art Director - Maanthrikam
Kaumudi Awards
1994 - Best Art Director - Thenmavin Kombath
Other awards
1985 - Best Outgoing Student (University of Madras) award by Government of Tamil Nadu
Kalavedi Award (Madras) - In recognition of commendable service to the cause of fastering human integration.
People of Arts Centre (Bombay) - In appreciation of Sazaa-E-Kaala Paani

----------


## xeon

> Thala54 charted for pongal


ee pongal vamban mathsaram aanallo?  suryayude ethelum undo?  Dhruvanatchathiram ?

----------


## KARNAN

> ee pongal vamban mathsaram aanallo?  suryayude ethelum undo?  Dhruvanatchathiram ?


illa surya yude onnum illa.. pongal winner mikkavarum "i" aayirikum

----------


## xeon

> illa surya yude onnum illa.. pongal winner mikkavarum "i" aayirikum


yes .. jilla pongal aano release? aanallo alle?

winner I thanne...

----------


## xeon

Twliligh pole vallomaano?

----------


## NANBAN

> yes .. jilla pongal aano release? aanallo alle?
> 
> winner I thanne...


jilla expected release date alle pongal , chilapom athu APRIL15 le ku postpond cheyum ayirikum

----------


## KARNAN

> yes .. jilla pongal aano release? aanallo alle?
> 
> winner I thanne...


jilla january release aanu pongal november nu alle? :Unsure:

----------


## NANBAN

> jilla january release aanu pongal november nu alle?


pongal  January 14-17

----------


## KARNAN

> pongal jan 14


oh engil pongal nu jilla yum undu... kola mass aatirikumallo.. 2 malayali super stars with 2 tamil superstars... theatersil jana samudram aayirikum

----------


## anupkerb1

> ee pongal vamban mathsaram aanallo?  suryayude ethelum undo?  Dhruvanatchathiram ?


I miqathum oteqee varooo....I opam malsariqan aarum tayarayiii varan chance illa...

----------


## veecee

> Padam brahmaandamaakum sure.. sure shot hit...  Thokku Gopi ethu roleil aanavo?


villan  :Secret:

----------


## xeon

> jilla january release aanu pongal november nu alle?



january aanu macha pongal .. last nanban ormayille?

Tamil vijay release nokku..   

2012 - 2 movies  .... nanban  and thuppakki

2013- 1 movie   ... Thalaiva

2014 -  2 movies undaakum  pongalinum  pinne year lastum 

2015 -  1  movieye kaanu .......... like that it goes

----------


## xeon

> I miqathum oteqee varooo....I opam malsariqan aarum tayarayiii varan chance illa...



shankarinoppam mathsarikkan aarelum dairyappettal athu rajini sir aakum...

----------


## GangsteR

pongalinu 3 star films orikkalum undakilla...I release maattum mikkavaarum

----------


## GangsteR

> villan


SG main villain aakan chance illa....

----------


## GangsteR

> ee pongal vamban mathsaram aanallo?  suryayude ethelum undo?  Dhruvanatchathiram ?


atintae shooting next year tudangiyal bhagyam...

----------


## Saathan

repost....







Amy  :Kiss:

----------


## xeon

> atintae shooting next year tudangiyal bhagyam...


appo suryayude next etha?

----------


## GangsteR

> appo suryayude next etha?


next  Lingusamy film aanu...

----------


## xeon

> next  Lingusamy film aanu...


ee lingusaami kayyalappurathe thengaya...........

Pakshe 75 %  kidukkum...

bhakki Bheema poleeeeeeeeeeee.......

Bheema.... enthokke pratheekshayaayirunnu

----------


## saamy

grand comeback 4 chiyaan :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> ee lingusaami kayyalappurathe thengaya...........
> 
> Pakshe 75 %  kidukkum...
> 
> bhakki Bheema poleeeeeeeeeeee.......
> 
> Bheema.... enthokke pratheekshayaayirunnu


bheema annyanu sesham irangiya film alae, atintae expectatiob koodiyata pani aayathu

----------


## NANBAN

> bheema annyanu sesham irangiya film alae, atintae expectatiob koodiyata pani aayathu


After Anniyan 

 MAJAA

----------


## GangsteR

> After Anniyan 
> 
>  MAJAA


maja flop allarno..annyanu sesham  aanallo irangiyathu atintae oru prateeksha undarnu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

..................

----------


## GangsteR

വിക്രം അന്ന് സുരേഷിന്റെ സഹോദരന്,
ഇന്നോ?



ഷാജി കൈലാസ്- രഞ്ജി പണിക്കരുടെ മാഫിയ
എന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്
സുരേഷ്ഗോപിയുടെ സഹോദരന്റെ വേഷത്തില്
അഭിനയിക്കുമ്പോള് ഈ യുവനടന്റെ പേര്
വിക്രം കെന്നഡി എന്നായിരുന്നു.
നായകനടന്റെ നിഴലായി നടക്കുന്ന വേഷമായിരുന്നു
വിക്രമിന്. കാലം കുറച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞപ്പോള്
വിക്രം കെന്നഡി വളര്ന്ന് ചിയാന് വിക്രമായി.
ഇപ്പോള് സുരേഷ്ഗോപി ഈ
നടന്റെ സഹോദരനായി അഭിനയിക്കുന്നു.
മാഫിയയില് സുരേഷ്ഗോപിയുടെ സഹോദര
വേഷം എന്നായിരുന്നു വിക്രമിനു പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നത്.
ഇപ്പോള് വിക്രമിന്റെ സഹോദര
വേഷം സുരേഷ്ഗോപിക്ക്. എന്തൊരു മാറ്റം.
മലയാളത്തില് മാത്രം ഒന്നിച്ചഭിനയിച്ച
സുരേഷ്ഗോപിയും വിക്രമവും തമിഴില്
ആദ്യമായി ഒന്നിക്കുമ്പോള്
രണ്ടുപേരിലും വളരെയധികം മാറ്റം സംഭവിച്ചു.
ശങ്കറിന്റെ ഐ എന്നുപേരിട്ടിരിക്കുന്ന
ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡ ചിത്രത്തിലാണ്
സുരേഷ്ഗോപി യും വിക്രമും വീണ്ടും തമിഴില്
അഭിനയിക്കുന്നത്. സുരേഷ്ഗോപിയെ വച്ച്
ഷാജിയും രഞ്ജിയും തുടര്ച്ചയായ
ഹിറ്റുകളൊരുക്കുന്ന കാലത്ത്
വിക്രം തമിഴിലും മലയാളത്തിലും കാര്യമായ
വേഷമൊന്നും ലഭിക്കാതെ നായകരുടെ നിഴലായി നടക്കുകയായിരുന്നു.
ധ്രുവത്തില്
രണ്ടുപേരും ഒന്നിച്ചിരുന്നെങ്കിലും ഈ
ചിത്രത്തില് മമ്മൂട്ടിയായിരുന്നു നായകന്. അന്ന്
സുരേഷ്ഗോപിക്കും നായക വേഷം ലഭിക്കുക
അപൂര്വമായിരുന്നു.
തലസ്ഥാനവും ഏകലവ്യനുമൊക്കെ വന്
വിജയം നേടിയപ്പോഴാണ്
സുരേഷ്ഗോപി സൂപ്പര്സ്റ്റാര് പദവിയിലെത്തിയത്.
ഇതിനു ശേഷം രജപുത്രന് എന്ന ചിത്രത്തല്
സുരേഷ്ഗോപിയും വിക്രമും ഒന്നിച്ചിരുന്നെങ്കിലും ചിത്രം വിജയിക്കാതെ പോയത്
രണ്ടുപേര്ക്കും ദോഷം ചെയ്തു.
വിക്രം കുറച്ചുകാലം കൂടി മലയാളത്തില്
ഭാഗ്യം തേടി നടന്നെങ്കിലും ഒരു
ഫലവുമുണ്ടായില്ല. അതിനിടെയാണ്
ബാലയുടെ സേതു എന്ന
ചിത്രം ഹിറ്റാകുന്നതും വിക്രമിന് തമിഴില്
നല്ലകാലം തെളിയുന്നതും. പിന്നീട് വിക്രം എന്ന
നടന്റെ കുതിച്ചുകയറ്റമായിരുന്നു.
അത്യധ്വാനം കൊണ്ട് വിക്രം തമിഴിലെ മുന്നിര
താരങ്ങള്ക്കാപ്പമെത്തി. ഈ ഘട്ടത്തിലാണ്
ശങ്കറിന്റെ അന്യനില്
നായകനാകുന്നതും വന്വിജയം നേടുന്നതും.
വീണ്ടുമൊരിക്കല്
കൂടി വിക്രമും ശങ്കറും ഒന്നിക്കുമ്പോള് പ്രേക്ഷക
പ്രതീക്ഷ എന്തായിരിക്കുമെന്നു
പറയേണ്ടതില്ലല്ലോ.
ഏതു തമിഴ് ചിത്രമൊരുക്കുമ്പോഴും ശങ്കര് അതില്
മലയാളത്തില് നിന്ന്
ഒന്നോ രണ്ടോ താരങ്ങളെ ഉള്പ്പെടുത്തും.
അന്യനില് നെടുമുടി വേണുവും കൊച്ചിന്
ഹനീഫയുമായിരുന്നു മലയാളി സാന്നിധ്യം.
രജനികാന്തിന്റെ യന്തിരനില് കലാഭവന്
മണിയായിരുന്നു.
ഇക്കുറി സൂപ്പര്സ്റ്റാറിന്റെ സാന്നിധ്യം തന്നെ വരുമ്പോള്
തന്നെ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ വ്യാപ്തി എത്രയെന്നു
മനസ്സിലാക്കാം.
മലയാളത്തില് സുരേഷ്ഗോപിക്കിപ്പോള് തിരക്കുള്ള
സമയമല്ല. അവസാനമായി റിലീസ്് ചെയ്ത
ചിത്രങ്ങളെല്ലാം വന് പരാജയമായിരുന്നു.
ഷാജിയും രഞ്ജിയും വര്ഷങ്ങള്ക്കുശേഷം ഒന്നിച്ച
കിങ് ആന്ഡ് കമ്മിഷണറും ആയിരുന്നു ഒടുവില്
പ്രതീക്ഷയര്പ്പിച്ച ചിത്രം.
അതും ബോക്സ്ഓഫിസില് തകര്ന്നടിഞ്ഞു. ഇപ്പോള്
ഏഷ്യാനെറ്റില് ഞാന് കോടീശ്വരന് എന്ന
പ്രോഗ്രാം ചെയ്തുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുകയാണ്.
നന്പനുശേഷം ശങ്കര് ഒരുക്കുന്ന ചിത്രം ഉടന്
ചിത്രീകരണം തുടങ്ങും. മുഴുനീള
കഥാപാത്രത്തെയാണ്
സുരേഷ്ഗോപി അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. മുന്പ്
വിക്രമിനു മുന്പില് നിന്നിരുന്നുവെങ്കില് ഇപ്പോള്
വിക്രം മുന്പില്നില്ക്കുന്നു എന്നര്ഥം.

----------


## shahin369

Jillaku pani aakilla ...jillayodoppam irangiyal ithinu pani aakum

----------


## Viru

> Jillaku pani aakilla ...jillayodoppam irangiyal ithinu pani aakum


ithe shankar padam ane

n vkram joining shankar after anniyan  :Smile:

----------


## Viru



----------


## Viru



----------


## GangsteR

> ithe shankar padam ane
> 
> n vkram joining shankar after anniyan


vikramil ulla vishwasam poyi....shankaril aanu 100% hope ullathu.

----------


## Flackyz

> vikramil ulla vishwasam poyi....shankaril aanu 100% hope ullathu.


ninakk ennanu vikramil viswasam undayirunnatheee.... suryaye vilicha roll aanu vikram cheyyunnnath..... ith surya cheithrunnenkil suryayude nikkke keeriyeneeee

----------


## xeon

> vikramil ulla vishwasam poyi....shankaril aanu 100% hope ullathu.


angane onnumilla machanee... Vikramil aarkkum viswasakkuravonnumilla...
Malayalaikkalkku vikram ennum priyappetta actor aanu...........

TN il shankar thakarkkum..

But jillaykkoppam vannal keralathil pani paalum....  

Because Vijay maathramalla filmil ...  koode veroru aalu kude undu........................................

Malayalikalude ellam ettan

----------


## GangsteR

> ninakk ennanu vikramil viswasam undayirunnatheee.... suryaye vilicha roll aanu vikram cheyyunnnath..... ith surya cheithrunnenkil suryayude nikkke keeriyeneeee


swantamayi oru hit undakiyittu vishwasam varatae ennu vicharichu...pinne ithu suryaku vilicga role aanu, date pblm karanan cheyan pattiyilla, nikkar keerum engil shankar adyam suryayae approach cheyenda karyam ilallo..ithu surya cheytirunel neeyokae oru prateekshayum illaatae manathu nokki nilkendi vannenae

----------


## GangsteR

> angane onnumilla machanee... Vikramil aarkkum viswasakkuravonnumilla...
> Malayalaikkalkku vikram ennum priyappetta actor aanu...........
> 
> TN il shankar thakarkkum..
> 
> But jillaykkoppam vannal keralathil pani paalum....  
> 
> Because Vijay maathramalla filmil ...  koode veroru aalu kude undu........................................
> 
> Malayalikalude ellam ettan


anganonnumilla macha...jillayum ithum orumichu irangiyal njan adyam ithakum prefer cheyuka bcz of shankar, inganae veraeyum aalkar undu..shankarinu ividae nalloru label undu...

----------


## xeon

> anganonnumilla macha...jillayum ithum orumichu irangiyal njan adyam ithakum prefer cheyuka bcz of shankar, inganae veraeyum aalkar undu..shankarinu ividae nalloru label undu...



athokke undu.. pakshe Lal ettanekkalundo?

----------


## Frankenstein

> ninakk ennanu vikramil viswasam undayirunnatheee.... suryaye vilicha roll aanu vikram cheyyunnnath..... ith surya cheithrunnenkil suryayude nikkke keeriyeneeee


Alla machaaa....Surya is not a fool to drop a shankar movie...esp after Nanban
Enthu valiya commitment undelum shankar vilichal athelam matti vechu areyalum pokum...
Ai addyam muthale Vikaram thanne aayirunnu shankarnte choice.... :Smile:

----------


## Frankenstein

> Jillaku pani aakilla ...jillayodoppam irangiyal ithinu pani aakum


Jilla Pongalinu alle...

Ai orupadu time postprodction work nu vendi varum....so Pongaline irangan chance kanunilla

----------


## xeon

> Alla machaaa....Surya is not a fool to drop a shankar movie...esp after Nanban
> Enthu valiya commitment undelum shankar vilichal athelam matti vechu areyalum pokum...
> Ai addyam muthale Vikaram thanne aayirunnu shankarnte choice....


Paranju kettitdatholam Ai onnum vere aaru cheythaalum sariyaakilla

----------


## xeon

> Jilla Pongalinu alle...
> 
> Ai orupadu time postprodction work nu vendi varum....so Pongaline irangan chance kanunilla


machane pongal January alle? ini 5 months undallo? shooting 80% complete aayi..

----------


## Frankenstein

> Paranju kettitdatholam Ai onnum vere aaru cheythaalum sariyaakilla


Shankar project ne kurichu oratta news polum purathu varilla...casting adakkam....

Njan arijadatholam Ai was the project designed for Vikram....

----------


## Frankenstein

> machane pongal January alle? ini 5 months undallo? shooting 80% complete aayi..


Still i doubt it  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## xeon

> Shankar project ne kurichu oratta news polum purathu varilla...casting adakkam....
> 
> Njan arijadatholam Ai was the project designed for Vikram....


athu sariyaakum. shankarinte offer aara vendannu veykkunne? .. more over ingane oru projectine kurichu kelkkan thudangiyittu kaalam orupaadai

----------


## xeon

> Still i doubt it


allengil pinne august September  release cheyynam.. appo athu oru long wait..

Allengil vaccation time march april ///  angane oru pathivu TN il undo?

----------


## shahin369

SureshGopi villian ennu kelkunnu , sheriyaano?

----------


## Frankenstein

> allengil pinne august September  release cheyynam.. appo athu oru long wait..
> 
> Allengil vaccation time march april ///  angane oru pathivu TN il undo?


Shankar nte karyam ayathukondu cant predict......Anniyan release cheythathu Junil aayirunnu 

Eppozhum Hype nu anusarichu Padam thannattulathu Shnakar mathramanu...athu kondu ennayalum ...am waiting  :cheers:

----------


## xeon

> SureshGopi villian ennu kelkunnu , sheriyaano?



athokke angerekkondu pattumo?

Vikram nalla strong aayirikkum hero aayi... athumayi compete cheyyan suresh gopikkaakumo ?

----------


## Viru

> vikramil ulla vishwasam poyi....shankaril aanu 100% hope ullathu.


Vikramil ula viswasam okke pokan angere ethe chethu

Rajapatte n kanthasammi mathre crap enne parayan pattu after anniyan

angane nokiyal last 7-8 varshathinakathe vijaykum suryakum vare craps ille

bhakki mikka filimsum ore experimentation/challenging roles ayirunille

pinne boxofficil ore huge hit vanal aa pazhaya star value oke thirike varum

----------


## Viru

> angane onnumilla machanee... Vikramil aarkkum viswasakkuravonnumilla...
> Malayalaikkalkku vikram ennum priyappetta actor aanu...........
> 
> TN il shankar thakarkkum..
> 
> But jillaykkoppam vannal keralathil pani paalum....  
> 
> Because Vijay maathramalla filmil ...  koode veroru aalu kude undu........................................
> 
> Malayalikalude ellam ettan


Keralathil Jilla thane intianl edukum wihout a second look eni ethe padam opposition vannalum

Pinne bhaki oke 'I' thane konde pokum,if both released togeteher

Because Shankar was a Brand Name in the Country

----------


## Flackyz

> swantamayi oru hit undakiyittu vishwasam varatae ennu vicharichu...pinne ithu suryaku vilicga role aanu, date pblm karanan cheyan pattiyilla, nikkar keerum engil shankar adyam suryayae approach cheyenda karyam ilallo..ithu surya cheytirunel neeyokae oru prateekshayum illaatae manathu nokki nilkendi vannenae


manathu nokkenda karyamillaaa suryayude aaadhavan kandaal manasilavumm... ee adutha kalath 2, 3 hit kiittiyathukondu kooduthal nikalikkatheee..... deivathirumakal poloru padam vannappozhum ath hit aayiii. vikraminte mass padathinum,class padathinum kanaan aalundeeee....

----------


## Flackyz

> angane onnumilla machanee... Vikramil aarkkum viswasakkuravonnumilla...
> Malayalaikkalkku vikram ennum priyappetta actor aanu...........
> 
> TN il shankar thakarkkum..
> 
> But jillaykkoppam vannal keralathil pani paalum....  
> 
> Because Vijay maathramalla filmil ...  koode veroru aalu kude undu........................................
> 
> Malayalikalude ellam ettan


avanodu ithonnum paranjittu karyamillaaaa avnoru vikram hater aaanuuuu.............

----------


## Flackyz

> Alla machaaa....Surya is not a fool to drop a shankar movie...esp after Nanban
> Enthu valiya commitment undelum shankar vilichal athelam matti vechu areyalum pokum...
> Ai addyam muthale Vikaram thanne aayirunnu shankarnte choice....


shankar aadyam suryaye aanu approach chaithathu ennoru news kettirunnuu. pakshe ath aarum viswassikkilllaaa karanam shankar padamonnum suraye kondu cheyyaan pattilllaaaa.... sinham3,4,5,6,7,8.........   ingane eduthaal pidichu nilkkan pattummm.....

----------


## Flackyz

> Vikramil ula viswasam okke pokan angere ethe chethu
> 
> Rajapatte n kanthasammi mathre crap enne parayan pattu after anniyan
> 
> angane nokiyal last 7-8 varshathinakathe vijaykum suryakum vare craps ille
> 
> bhakki mikka filimsum ore experimentation/challenging roles ayirunille
> 
> pinne boxofficil ore huge hit vanal aa pazhaya star value oke thirike varum


ithokke aarodda parayunnneee... gangsterinu ozhichu ithokkke ellavarkkum ariyavunnathaaa

----------


## GangsteR

> athokke undu.. pakshe Lal ettanekkalundo?


athokae sheri tanneya..initial jillaku aayirikkum but total collection n days edukumbol I aayirikkum munnil...shankar effect!!!

----------


## GangsteR

> Alla machaaa....Surya is not a fool to drop a shankar movie...esp after Nanban
> Enthu valiya commitment undelum shankar vilichal athelam matti vechu areyalum pokum...
> Ai addyam muthale Vikaram thanne aayirunnu shankarnte choice....


not that macha... singam2 date aayi clash aakum so ..munpatae pagesil update undu

----------


## GangsteR

> Paranju kettitdatholam Ai onnum vere aaru cheythaalum sariyaakilla


 :Whistling:

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## GangsteR

> machane pongal January alle? ini 5 months undallo? shooting 80% complete aayi..


pongalinu irangan chance kurava shankar time edutae post production cheyathullu....also 3 star films clash undakunennu thonunilla

----------


## GangsteR

> allengil pinne august September  release cheyynam.. appo athu oru long wait..
> 
> Allengil vaccation time march april ///  angane oru pathivu TN il undo?


mikkavarum April/May aakum

----------


## GangsteR

> Vikramil ula viswasam okke pokan angere ethe chethu
> 
> Rajapatte n kanthasammi mathre crap enne parayan pattu after anniyan
> 
> angane nokiyal last 7-8 varshathinakathe vijaykum suryakum vare craps ille
> 
> bhakki mikka filimsum ore experimentation/challenging roles ayirunille
> 
> pinne boxofficil ore huge hit vanal aa pazhaya star value oke thirike varum


vikram is a gud actor no doubt....continuous flop karanam fan base kuranju..that I meant only

----------


## GangsteR

> manathu nokkenda karyamillaaa suryayude aaadhavan kandaal manasilavumm... ee adutha kalath 2, 3 hit kiittiyathukondu kooduthal nikalikkatheee..... deivathirumakal poloru padam vannappozhum ath hit aayiii. vikraminte mass padathinum,class padathinum kanaan aalundeeee....


daivatirumakal avg hit aarnu...vikratintae last irangiya mass padam etha? hit aarno

----------


## GangsteR

> avanodu ithonnum paranjittu karyamillaaaa avnoru vikram hater aaanuuuu.............


iam not a hater of any star...mind it

----------


## GangsteR

> shankar aadyam suryaye aanu approach chaithathu ennoru news kettirunnuu. pakshe ath aarum viswassikkilllaaa karanam shankar padamonnum suraye kondu cheyyaan pattilllaaaa.... sinham3,4,5,6,7,8.........   ingane eduthaal pidichu nilkkan pattummm.....


 :Ennekollu: .....

----------


## GangsteR

> ithokke aarodda parayunnneee... gangsterinu ozhichu ithokkke ellavarkkum ariyavunnathaaa


 :Sleep: ....

----------


## Flackyz

> .....


sinham3,4,5,6,7,8,9 :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Flackyz

> daivatirumakal avg hit aarnu...vikratintae last irangiya mass padam etha? hit aarno


avg aakkathe aa varshathe hit list nokkkuuu..... sun tv top10nil 6th or 5th sthaanathayirunnnu

----------


## Flackyz

> iam not a hater of any star...mind it


ath davidcinemayude thread title nokkiyal manassilavum

----------


## NANBAN

> allengil pinne august september  release cheyynam.. Appo athu oru long wait..allengil vaccation time march april ///  angane oru pathivu tn il undo?


yes

ayan

kuruvi

sura

paiyaa

singam 1

KO ETC

----------


## GangsteR

> sinham3,4,5,6,7,8,9


singam 2 hit aayathu kondakum nee avidae varatae ividae kidannu choriyunnathu

----------


## GangsteR

> ath davidcinemayude thread title nokkiyal manassilavum


pottiya padam aarelum hit ennu parayumo...

----------


## Flackyz

> pottiya padam aarelum hit ennu parayumo...


ividathe flop aaya ella padathinteyum title onnu nokkikke..... athilonnum box officil bomb ennnonnum ezhuthiyittilllaaaa......

----------


## Flackyz

> singam 2 hit aayathu kondakum nee avidae varatae ividae kidannu choriyunnathu


ninte thallal kanaan vayyathathu kondaaaa varathathu avatarinte record potticha?????

----------


## xeon

ithippo ningal ellarum kude padam pottikkan pokuano?

Vikrathinte last kure films box office flop aayi ennalum  Ravan, Daivathirumagan okke unmatchable perfomance aayirunnu...

Ithippo shankar film.. sure hit... Vikram tirichu verum... athinu aarkkum oru samsayavum venda,...

Talented actors like Vikram should retain..... athu cinema snehikalude aavasyamanu

----------


## NANBAN

Vijay-Shanker new film Thread start cheytho?

----------


## xeon

> Vijay-Shanker new film Thread start cheytho?


ippole startiyal chilappo admin kathi veykkum.. aakappade server problemaanu

----------


## GangsteR

> ividathe flop aaya ella padathinteyum title onnu nokkikke..... athilonnum box officil bomb ennnonnum ezhuthiyittilllaaaa......


thatz my style... :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

> ninte thallal kanaan vayyathathu kondaaaa varathathu avatarinte record potticha?????


pottikkumbol ariyikkaam

----------


## GangsteR

> ithippo ningal ellarum kude padam pottikkan pokuano?
> 
> Vikrathinte last kure films box office flop aayi ennalum  Ravan, Daivathirumagan okke unmatchable perfomance aayirunnu...
> 
> Ithippo shankar film.. sure hit... Vikram tirichu verum... athinu aarkkum oru samsayavum venda,...
> 
> Talented actors like Vikram should retain..... athu cinema snehikalude aavasyamanu


vikratinu oru hit kittaan tanneya enteyum agraham but ingottu choriyan vannaal enta cheyuka

----------


## GangsteR

> Vijay-Shanker new film Thread start cheytho?


vijay- shankar film onnum confirn alla also discussion going with rajni

----------


## Flackyz

> thatz my style...


suryude padam pottiyappol ee style kandilllaaaaaa

----------


## Flackyz

> vikratinu oru hit kittaan tanneya enteyum agraham but ingottu choriyan vannaal enta cheyuka


 aara choriyunnath vikramil ulla viswasam poyi shankarilanu hope enna post ethra ennam ee threadil thanne undeeee...... nee idunnaaa ithu polathe postile prathikarikkumpol ath ninakk choriyayi thonnum............

----------


## anupkerb1

> Vikramil ula viswasam okke pokan angere ethe chethuRajapatte n kanthasammi mathre crap enne parayan pattu after anniyanangane nokiyal last 7-8 varshathinakathe vijaykum suryakum vare craps illebhakki mikka filimsum ore experimentation/challenging roles ayirunillepinne boxofficil ore huge hit vanal aa pazhaya star value oke thirike varum


Annyanu shesh.m vikrathnt oru movie cmplt kandathu Deivathirumaqal matram . . . bhema,kandaswamy,rajapati,tandavam . . . ela koothara ala . . para koothara movs . . bhemayl song ozhiqe baki elam horible . . . I huge inital undaqum . . nly coz f sankar . . vikram undqlm ilenqlm I kitendathu kitum

----------


## GangsteR

> suryude padam pottiyappol ee style kandilllaaaaaa


suryayudae ethu movieyadae flop aayathu???

----------


## GangsteR

> aara choriyunnath vikramil ulla viswasam poyi shankarilanu hope enna post ethra ennam ee threadil thanne undeeee...... nee idunnaaa ithu polathe postile prathikarikkumpol ath ninakk choriyayi thonnum............


njan paranjathil entha wrong aayittullathu....njan entae opinion paranju

----------


## GangsteR

> Annyanu shesh.m vikrathnt oru movie cmplt kandathu Deivathirumaqal matram . . . bhema,kandaswamy,rajapati,tandavam . . . ela koothara ala . . para koothara movs . . bhemayl song ozhiqe baki elam horible . . . I huge inital undaqum . . nly coz f sankar . . vikram undqlm ilenqlm I kitendathu kitum


well said.... :cheers:

----------


## Flackyz

> Annyanu shesh.m vikrathnt oru movie cmplt kandathu Deivathirumaqal matram . . . bhema,kandaswamy,rajapati,tandavam . . . ela koothara ala . . para koothara movs . . bhemayl song ozhiqe baki elam horible . . . I huge inital undaqum . . nly coz f sankar . . vikram undqlm ilenqlm I kitendathu kitum


nee oru padam cmplt kanathathe athengane para koothara aavunnath???... bheema nalla padam thanneyayirunnuu athile climax aanu paniyayath.... ath ishtapettavarum unde... kandasamyy,rajapataai okk pakshe para koothara onnu alllaa..... thandavam watchable thanneyanuu... pinne suryayude aadhavanum,matraanum,raktha charithrayum para para koothara padam thanneyanu... ihine kurichum oru review idanmennuuu  eee surya faninodu abhyardhikkunnuu

----------


## Flackyz

> suryayudae ethu movieyadae flop aayathu???


matraan, raktha charithra

----------


## Viru

> Annyanu shesh.m vikrathnt oru movie cmplt kandathu Deivathirumaqal matram . . . bhema,kandaswamy,rajapati,tandavam . . . ela koothara ala . . para koothara movs . . bhemayl song ozhiqe baki elam horible . . . I huge inital undaqum . . nly coz f sankar . . vikram undqlm ilenqlm I kitendathu kitum


Enkil pinne Vadiveluvine vache Shankarine eduthal pore

----------


## xeon

> Enkil pinne Vadiveluvine vache Shankarine eduthal pore



 :Chinese:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## xeon

> suryayudae ethu movieyadae flop aayathu???


suryayude padathe films flop aayittille?

----------


## xeon

Ede ithu nirthade  ellarum..................

Ithu  AI  movie thread alle?

Gangster machane updates idu...

Flackz machane padam sure BB aanu... almost all records break aakum sure...

Chiyan Vikram is back...

We all love him............

----------


## xeon

Ede ithu nirthade  ellarum..................

Ithu  AI  movie thread alle?

Gangster machane updates idu...

Flackz machane padam sure BB aanu... almost all records break aakum sure...

Chiyan Vikram is back...

We all love him............

----------


## Flackyz

> njan paranjathil entha wrong aayittullathu....njan entae opinion paranju


nee parayunnathellam sheri thannneee...... anyanu shesham vikramum,shankarum onnikkumpol shankaril mathram pratheeksha arppikkunnathenganee??? annyanil shankarinte directionoppam vikraminte performancum sradhikkappettathanuuu.. appol shankarum vikramum onnikkumpol vikraminte oru nallaaa performancum pratheekshikkummm, allathe shankarinte direction mathram pratheekshichu padam kanaaan pokunnath nee mathramyrikkum......  pinne bakki padathinte onnum director vikram allla.. avar kodutha role ellam bhangiyayi thanne vikram chaithu... pinne engane vikramil ninnulla hope poyennnuu paranju thannaattee??????/ ee pottiya padangalil eathlanu vikraminte performance moshamyirunnnath?? acting mosha makumpozhaanu  aa nadanil ninnulla hope kurayunnath allathe padam potttumpozhalla athinutharavadhi director koodiyanu..............

----------


## Flackyz

> Enkil pinne Vadiveluvine vache Shankarine eduthal pore


kalakki machaneeee

----------


## Flackyz

> Ede ithu nirthade  ellarum..................
> 
> Ithu  AI  movie thread alle?
> 
> Gangster machane updates idu...
> 
> Flackz machane padam sure BB aanu... almost all records break aakum sure...
> 
> Chiyan Vikram is back...
> ...


thala, thalapathy fans ennum chiyanoppam undeeee athumathyyyyy

----------


## Flackyz

> suryayude padathe films flop aayittille?


blockbuster mathram thannittullla kollywoodile eka actor....... sinham surya

----------


## GangsteR

> matraan, raktha charithra


itinteyonnum thread owner njan allallo....anganae pottuvanel njan anganae cheytolam

----------


## GangsteR

> Ede ithu nirthade  ellarum..................
> 
> Ithu  AI  movie thread alle?
> 
> Gangster machane updates idu...
> 
> Flackz machane padam sure BB aanu... almost all records break aakum sure...
> 
> Chiyan Vikram is back...
> ...


ividae vikram fans ennu paranju chilar choriyan matram varum, oru update polum idarilla

----------


## GangsteR

> nee parayunnathellam sheri thannneee...... anyanu shesham vikramum,shankarum onnikkumpol shankaril mathram pratheeksha arppikkunnathenganee??? annyanil shankarinte directionoppam vikraminte performancum sradhikkappettathanuuu.. appol shankarum vikramum onnikkumpol vikraminte oru nallaaa performancum pratheekshikkummm, allathe shankarinte direction mathram pratheekshichu padam kanaaan pokunnath nee mathramyrikkum......  pinne bakki padathinte onnum director vikram allla.. avar kodutha role ellam bhangiyayi thanne vikram chaithu... pinne engane vikramil ninnulla hope poyennnuu paranju thannaattee??????/ ee pottiya padangalil eathlanu vikraminte performance moshamyirunnnath?? acting mosha makumpozhaanu  aa nadanil ninnulla hope kurayunnath allathe padam potttumpozhalla athinutharavadhi director koodiyanu..............


role nannaayi cheytal padam nannaakanam ennillallo..vikram nalla actor allennu njan paranjittilla.continuous aayitulla flop karanam vikratinu market kuranju,athu ariyamallo..athu konda njan hope kuranjennu paranjathu.Shankar enna brand director aarae vechu film cheytalum hit aakan pattum bcz of his caliber... ee film shankar film enna ariyapedunnathu, no doubt

----------


## GangsteR

> blockbuster mathram thannittullla kollywoodile eka actor....... sinham surya


nee ennodu chotichatinu answer njan tannittundu...

----------


## anupkerb1

> nee oru padam cmplt kanathathe athengane para koothara aavunnath???... bheema nalla padam thanneyayirunnuu athile climax aanu paniyayath.... ath ishtapettavarum unde... kandasamyy,rajapataai okk pakshe para koothara onnu alllaa..... thandavam watchable thanneyanuu... pinne suryayude aadhavanum,matraanum,raktha charithrayum para para koothara padam thanneyanu... ihine kurichum oru review idanmennuuu  eee surya faninodu abhyardhikkunnuu


oru padam koora aanoo aleyeoo enu ariyan end credit vare kananm enu illa.....baiq thandavam,kandaswamy elam clasic ayiriqumm...athu baid ishtam....tandam,....mosham movies enu parajathu kondu njan oru surya /vijay/ajith fan aqoo.....

----------


## anupkerb1

> Enkil pinne Vadiveluvine vache Shankarine eduthal pore


imsai pullikesiyal ee paraja vadi velu tane arnuu heroo..vadivelunum kitti shankar vaka oru hit...shankarnd kaliqalee.... :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## anupkerb1

> nee parayunnathellam sheri thannneee...... anyanu shesham vikramum,shankarum onnikkumpol shankaril mathram pratheeksha arppikkunnathenganee??? annyanil shankarinte directionoppam vikraminte performancum sradhikkappettathanuuu.. appol shankarum vikramum onnikkumpol vikraminte oru nallaaa performancum pratheekshikkummm, allathe shankarinte direction mathram pratheekshichu padam kanaaan pokunnath nee mathramyrikkum......  pinne bakki padathinte onnum director vikram allla.. avar kodutha role ellam bhangiyayi thanne vikram chaithu... pinne engane vikramil ninnulla hope poyennnuu paranju thannaattee??????/ ee pottiya padangalil eathlanu vikraminte performance moshamyirunnnath?? acting mosha makumpozhaanu  aa nadanil ninnulla hope kurayunnath allathe padam potttumpozhalla athinutharavadhi director koodiyanu..............


oru actrol ull hope enu parayunathu actord acting skill matram alaa...movie choose cheyunathum pariqaniqum....vikrathnt selection valare moosham anuuu....I only hope shankar matram anuu..shankar vijarcihall matram mathii vikrathnt nalla performance+directon koode kittum....

----------


## Viru

> imsai pullikesiyal ee paraja vadi velu tane arnuu heroo..vadivelunum kitti shankar vaka oru hit...shankarnd kaliqalee....


athe shankar direct cheytha padam ano allalo

anganel vadivelune vache anyan oke edukamayirunalo  :Doh:   :Sarcastic Hand: 

machan parayunathe vache vikrathinekal nanayi Vadivelu cheyukayumcheythane  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## anupkerb1

> athe shankar direct cheytha padam ano allalo
> 
> anganel vadivelune vache anyan oke edukamayirunalo  
> 
> machan parayunathe vache vikrathinekal nanayi Vadivelu cheyukayumcheythane



shankar onum alaa...vikram ulathu kondanuu annyan oqe hit aye enu parajenu ulla replyaa....shankar enaa hero enu illaa...charectrnu patiyaa endhu heroe vechu hit aaqan ula kelp shankarnu und...vadivelune compare cheythathu bai tane anuu...shankar adyam ayii produce cheythaa movielm hero aayathu tanqal puchichu talliya Vadivelu ayathu thiqachum yathruchiqam matram...

----------


## Viru

> shankar onum alaa...vikram ulathu kondanuu annyan oqe hit aye enu parajenu ulla replyaa....shankar enaa hero enu illaa...charectrnu patiyaa endhu heroe vechu hit aaqan ula kelp shankarnu und...vadivelune compare cheythathu bai tane anuu...shankar adyam ayii produce cheythaa movielm hero aayathu tanqal puchichu talliya Vadivelu ayathu thiqachum yathruchiqam matram...


vadiveluvinine njan puchichathonum alla

Shakarine are vachum padam vijayipikan patum enne paranjathukonda paranjene ulu

Shankarinte sucess ratio valare valuthanelum,Boys okke ore shakar padam vijayikunathinte levlil onum vanitilla

athukonde shankarine are vachum padam vijayipikan patum enoke parayunathe chumma

----------


## Flackyz

> shankar onum alaa...vikram ulathu kondanuu annyan oqe hit aye enu parajenu ulla replyaa....shankar enaa hero enu illaa...charectrnu patiyaa endhu heroe vechu hit aaqan ula kelp shankarnu und...vadivelune compare cheythathu bai tane anuu...shankar adyam ayii produce cheythaa movielm hero aayathu tanqal puchichu talliya Vadivelu ayathu thiqachum yathruchiqam matram...


athengane parayan pattum aare vachum hit undakkunna shankarinu boyz valiya nettam undakkiyillaa.... annyanu munpe vikraminu thudarchayayi hit ulla samayamyirunnnuu... aa vijayathinte oru pank vikraminum avakasha pettathanuu.......

----------


## Flackyz

> ividae vikram fans ennu paranju chilar choriyan matram varum, oru update polum idarilla


njaan choriyanonnum vannittillaa. update idathathu samayamillathathu kondanuu.. sunday mathrame free aakathulluuu..... enthayalum ninne choriyanayitt ee theadil varunnilllaaa.... gangster updates ittolluu.....

----------


## Flackyz

> role nannaayi cheytal padam nannaakanam ennillallo..vikram nalla actor allennu njan paranjittilla.continuous aayitulla flop karanam vikratinu market kuranju,athu ariyamallo..athu konda njan hope kuranjennu paranjathu.Shankar enna brand director aarae vechu film cheytalum hit aakan pattum bcz of his caliber... ee film shankar film enna ariyapedunnathu, no doubt


namichu veronnum parayunnilllaaa... title il ninnu vikraminte peru matty shankarinte name mathramakkkuuuuu

----------


## Flackyz

> oru padam koora aanoo aleyeoo enu ariyan end credit vare kananm enu illa.....baiq thandavam,kandaswamy elam clasic ayiriqumm...athu baid ishtam....tandam,....mosham movies enu parajathu kondu njan oru surya /vijay/ajith fan aqoo.....


 classic padam aanennu njan paranjittillaa... pinne padam cmplt kanathe koothra ennu parayunnathengane ennu manassilayilla....

----------


## Flackyz

> oru actrol ull hope enu parayunathu actord acting skill matram alaa...movie choose cheyunathum pariqaniqum....vikrathnt selection valare moosham anuuu....I only hope shankar matram anuu..shankar vijarcihall matram mathii vikrathnt nalla performance+directon koode kittum....


ella actorum padam select cheyyunnath hit aakum ennu karuthi thanneyanuu...linguswany,maniratnam,vijay, ivarellam nalla director thanneyanuu.... shankar aare vachu padam eduthalum hit aavum ennu paranju.. pinne enthu kondu thudarchayayi padam pottunnnaaa market illatha vikramine select chaithuu??????    shankarinu ipppol nalla market ulla actore vach chaithal poree... ivideyanu dedicationteyum,actingineyum directorkk depend cheyyendi varunnathhhh...

----------


## GangsteR

njan nirthi, ninnodu samsarichittu karyamilla  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Flackyz

> njan nirthi, ninnodu samsarichittu karyamilla


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:   appol nintaduthu samsaricha ente avasthayoooooo  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## anupkerb1

> vadiveluvinine njan puchichathonum alla
> 
> Shakarine are vachum padam vijayipikan patum enne paranjathukonda paranjene ulu
> 
> Shankarinte sucess ratio valare valuthanelum,Boys okke ore shakar padam vijayikunathinte levlil onum vanitilla
> 
> athukonde shankarine are vachum padam vijayipikan patum enoke parayunathe chumma



Boys keralathl hit arnuu..TN avg undayuloo.. last year Trivandrum Lodge release ayapol undarnaa athee vivadhaqal Boysne TN effct cheythu.....shankar aaqe undaqan chance ullaa flop jeans matram anuu...pine Boys vare undarna shankar alaa Ipozhte Shankar...shankar peru matram mathii inital kittan...shankar ulla hype 3l onnu polum Vikrathinu keralathil ipol illaaa...

----------


## anupkerb1

> athengane parayan pattum aare vachum hit undakkunna shankarinu boyz valiya nettam undakkiyillaa.... annyanu munpe vikraminu thudarchayayi hit ulla samayamyirunnnuu... aa vijayathinte oru pank vikraminum avakasha pettathanuu.......


athu taneya njagalum parajuloo..annanyu shesham ullaa elam movies (except deivathirumuqal) parajayathinum vikrathinum valia panqu und....hit aaqumbol matram credit aaqiyal pooraloo...

----------


## anupkerb1

> classic padam aanennu njan paranjittillaa... pinne padam cmplt kanathe koothra ennu parayunnathengane ennu manassilayilla....


padam cmplt teernal matrame vilayiruthan patoo ?rajapattei ,lokpal(malayalam) ,tandavam,....just 30 mts matram kandal mathiii para koothara anenu manasilaqam....

----------


## anupkerb1

> ella actorum padam select cheyyunnath hit aakum ennu karuthi thanneyanuu...linguswany,maniratnam,vijay, ivarellam nalla director thanneyanuu.... shankar aare vachu padam eduthalum hit aavum ennu paranju.. pinne enthu kondu thudarchayayi padam pottunnnaaa market illatha vikramine select chaithuu??????    shankarinu ipppol nalla market ulla actore vach chaithal poree... ivideyanu dedicationteyum,actingineyum directorkk depend cheyyendi varunnathhhh...


linguswamy,vijay,mani elam nalla directors ....vikram date koduthal avard moves oqee flop....shankarnu date koduthal athu hit....apol shankar alee taram...market value vikrathine kaatum etreyoo valuthanuu shankarnt..10 aalu vikram movie ayathu kondu keeriyal ,25 aalu shankarnt movie ayathu kondu keerum ..dats d difference...aanayum urumbum polee

----------


## Flackyz

> Boys keralathl hit arnuu..TN avg undayuloo.. last year Trivandrum Lodge release ayapol undarnaa athee vivadhaqal Boysne TN effct cheythu.....shankar aaqe undaqan chance ullaa flop jeans matram anuu...pine Boys vare undarna shankar alaa Ipozhte Shankar...shankar peru matram mathii inital kittan...shankar ulla hype 3l onnu polum Vikrathinu keralathil ipol illaaa...


shankar+vikram padam ennu thanneyanu keralathileyum,tamilnattilyum aalukal parayunnathh.... last yearil best initial nediya chithrangalil onnu vikraminte thandavavum undayirunnuuu....shankar ulla hyp 3l onnu polum Vikrathinu keralathil ipol illaaa ithu ningalude abhiprayam mathramanuuuu................

----------


## GangsteR

> appol nintaduthu samsaricha ente avasthayoooooo

----------


## Flackyz

> linguswamy,vijay,mani elam nalla directors ....vikram date koduthal avard moves oqee flop....shankarnu date koduthal athu hit....apol shankar alee taram...market value vikrathine kaatum etreyoo valuthanuu shankarnt..10 aalu vikram movie ayathu kondu keeriyal ,25 aalu shankarnt movie ayathu kondu keerum ..dats d difference...aanayum urumbum polee


pinnengane deivathirumakal hit aayiiii???? 25aalu kerunnnathu,10 aalu kerunnathum ellam ninte andhmaya fanshippil undavunna karyangalanuuu.. ivde ellavrum shankarinte padathil vikram abhinayikkumpol kooduthl pratheekshikkunnnuuu athayath annyanum mukalill.... allathe nee parayunnaa marketum,10,20um aalu kerum ennnalllaaa.... ,.,

----------


## Flackyz

>

----------


## GangsteR

>

----------


## Flackyz

>

----------


## xeon

updates okke nirthiyo???? 

machane ee pokku kandittu 100 cr il onnum nilkkillallo?

WETA okke nalla costly aakille?..

----------


## GangsteR

> updates okke nirthiyo???? 
> 
> machane ee pokku kandittu 100 cr il onnum nilkkillallo?
> 
> WETA okke nalla costly aakille?..


shankar update ittirunnu 100 crnu mukalil pokillennu...kandittu 100 cril nilkumennu thonunilla

----------


## GangsteR

'I' to feature the glam side of Amy



Amy Jackson the Brit gal who sizzled down south with two
of her films, is currently doing the role of leading lady in
Shankar's "I". In the age of actresses who made it hard to
do the dubbing and take a sizable acting note back home,
Amy was a revelation of all sorts. Her acting skills in
Madrasapatinam took the note of plenty of directors in
awe. Not to forget the racy movie Thandavam as well, this
showcased in her comfort level.
Now the actress after winning our hearts with her acting
will be stealing the show in I with the glamour quotient.
Shankar has reached out to the actress to play a glam role
to which the actress has readily agreed to. So considering
Shankar to be a director who understands family audiences
pretty well, this will rather be interesting to see how the
movie will unveil.

----------


## xeon

Amy is a real talent

----------


## camel

Waiting for I

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## PunchHaaji

> updates okke nirthiyo???? 
> 
> machane ee pokku kandittu 100 cr il onnum nilkkillallo?
> 
> WETA okke nalla costly aakille?..





> shankar update ittirunnu 100 crnu mukalil pokillennu...kandittu 100 cril nilkumennu thonunilla


padam click aayal andrayil ninnu thanne aa budget recover cheyum, like in case of aniyan & boys!!

----------


## KARNAN

:Yahoo: .....2014 ile india yile thanne highest grosser aakan chance undu

----------


## JJK

> .....2014 ile india yile thanne highest grosser aakan chance undu


d3, krissh 3....

----------


## saamy

> d3, krissh 3....


d3il aamir alle?????

----------


## saamy

pratheeksha und....vikrathinte last pidivally.......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

In Pic : Stunning @i_am_amyjackson for #Ai |

----------


## JJK

> d3il aamir alle?????


 :Yes:  :Yes:  pinne katrina... :Clap3:

----------


## JJK

> In Pic : Stunning @i_am_amyjackson for #Ai |


 :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## xeon

*Ithu Hit aakumo ennu ithra samshayamo?*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Ithu Hit aakumo ennu ithra samshayamo?*


samshayam illaatilla...

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

Shanker Padam Alle..??
Ther wil be something promising.!!
Waiting 4 dis..

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> In Pic : Stunning @i_am_amyjackson for #Ai |


    Polappan..Stil Purathu Vidarillallo..  ithengane vannu ?

----------


## GangsteR

> Polappan..Stil Purathu Vidarillallo..  ithengane vannu ?


enganaeyo vannu... :Yahoo:

----------


## Flackyz



----------


## GangsteR

> 


ee gautham menonu adi kodukkenda tym kazhinju kurae films announce cheyum ennittu drop cheyum....ajith vijay surya simbu nw vikram...kashtam

----------


## Flackyz

> ee gautham menonu adi kodukkenda tym kazhinju kurae films announce cheyum ennittu drop cheyum....ajith vijay surya simbu nw vikram...kashtam


Goudham menon padathod enikku valiya thalparyamilllaa,aduth bala padam aanenkil nannayirikkum

----------


## GangsteR

> Goudham menon padathod enikku valiya thalparyamilllaa,aduth bala padam aanenkil nannayirikkum


atha nallathu...Gautham Menon , veruthu angerae...

----------


## K K R

> atha nallathu...Gautham Menon , veruthu angerae...


_Athenthu patti? GVM nalla director alle.._

----------


## singam

> _Athenthu patti? GVM nalla director alle.._


  nalla director thanneya.. pakshe angerude working style aanu preshanam.. athu ellavarkum pidikanmenilla..

----------


## Flackyz

> _athenthu patti? Gvm nalla director alle.._


nalla director aanu pakshe vikraminu match aavillla.. Action aanenkil nannayirikkumm......

----------


## GangsteR

> _Athenthu patti? GVM nalla director alle.._


nalla directoril ninnum verum announcement matram aayal veruthu pokum...

----------


## saamy

:Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's directorial ‘ஐ’(I) I being dubbed as Manoharudu in Telugu, starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles, will begin new schedule shoot from today. The film has already wrapped 75% of the shooting and recently the unit has filmed in the places of Bangalore, Mysore and Chennai.
Shankar has written about the film's status in his online blog.
The Mega director said, "It's been a year since we started
shooting for 'Ai'[Manoharudu] and technically it is taking its
own time for Vikram's physical change, scanning, molding
and for preparing prosthetic make up materials, but I believe
it's worth the wait."
The director is all praises for Vikram, "An eye riveting make
up for Vikram was done by Sean Foot and Davina Lamont,
and Vikram proved he's a great actor once again. Now we've
completed 75% of the movie and going for the next schedule
in a couple of days."

----------


## Jhonywalker

> In Pic : Stunning @i_am_amyjackson for #Ai |


 :W00t:   :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:

----------


## Flackyz



----------


## dipu10

> Polappan..Stil Purathu Vidarillallo..  ithengane vannu ?


ee kulliscene aarelum ollinju ninnu pidichathaayirikkum

----------


## GangsteR

> ee kulliscene aarelum ollinju ninnu pidichathaayirikkum


athinu matramae chance ullu...

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram’s ‘I’ audio release
12:49am on Wednesday 31st July 2013



Director Shankar is busy with his upcoming project ‘ I ’
starrer Chiyaan Vikram and Amy Jackson. He has been
flying over various locations for the shooting of ‘I’ and
pushing to complete the movie. About 80% of the movie is
wrapped and the crew has now settled in Chennai for
shooting remaining 20%.
The final portions of the film are being shot around the
Santhome area and the team is rushing out to complete
the movie before the end of this year. The audio launch of
the movie is expected to happen early next year, based on
what the producers, Aascar Films, decide.
Meanwhile, art director of this film has been best at his
creativity making some awesome sets which is never seen
in any Shankar movies before. With Vikram ’s hard work
and dedication to the film and Shankar’s extra ordinary
story track we can expect a stunning movie on 2014
without doubt.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram to win a National Award for ‘Ai’
Aug 01, 2013



A legend in his own field, PC Sreeram after a 6 year long break is
back in Tamil. He is cranking camera for Shankar’s next biggie, ‘Ai’. The veteran has so much to say about Vikram and in a recent interview with a leading magazine PC Sreeram sings
praises of the actor.
“I worked with Vikram in Meera. I’m now spell bound to
see him in Ai,” applauded PC Sreeram. The ace
cinematographer revealed that Vikram has grown as an
actor and that Shankar’s Ai will earn him a National Award.
Meanwhile, Shankar has completed 80% of the film and he
is supposedly looking to wrap up the film by the end of
2013. AR Rahman is working on the music and Aascar
Films is producing the venture. The mega budget film also
has Amy Jackson, Ramkumar Ganesan and Suresh Gopi
doing other central roles.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram hopes to win National Award for ‘I’
5:53am on Thursday 1st August 2013



PC Sreeram, after 6 years gap done camera works in
Shankar ’s most expected film ‘I’. The legend in his own
field PC Sreeram, praises about Vikram’s acting in a recent
interview to a popular magazine.
Sreeram says,” I worked with Vikram in Meera. I’m
speechless to see his changes as actor in ‘ I ’.”He also adds
that Vikram has grown as an actor and this Shankar’s ‘I’
will surely earn him National award.
Shankar has completed 80% of the film and he is working
to wrap the whole movie at the end of 2013. The film also
has Amy Jackson, Ramkumar Ganesan and Suresh Gopi
doing other major roles. Maestro AR Rahman composes
music for the film and produced by Aascar films.

----------


## Viru



----------


## GangsteR

Will Vikram get National Award for ‘Ai’?

[IMG] http://www.iflickz.com/wp-content/up...Vikram-150x150.[/IMG]

Vikram has been working hard for Shankar ’s magnum opus ‘Ai’ and the shooting is progressing at a brisk pace. Cinematographer
P C Sreeram, who has come
back to Kollywood after 6 years with this film,
has recently talked about the film to a leading
magazine.
In his interview, he has stated that he was
stunned with Vikram ’s performance and Vikram
deserves a national award for this film. Around
75% of the shooting is completed and the movie
is expected to be wrapped up by the end of this
year. Amy Jackson plays the leading lady in the
film. Music for the film is scored by A R
Rahman.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## PaandyNaattu Thangam

ഐ-മകന്* വന്താന്*.  അരുള്* കോടി തന്താന്*. 
ആകാശ വാനില്* മിന്നും മീനാക  :Mail1:

----------


## Viru



----------


## GangsteR

'Ai' Climax Shooting in Chennai
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, August 06, 2013]



Think magnum opus, think director Shankar. One of most
beloved directors of all time, Shankar is now helming 'Ai',
starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead. While a lot of
stories about the film have been doing the rounds, the
director recently held the mic to state the actuals.
Now we hear that a considerable portion of the film is
currently being shot at a hospital in Kilpauk, Chennai.
Sources say that this is the climax sequence, the shooting
for which, will run for about 30 days. Though most others
have been mentioning it vaguely, it was witnessed live this
time, how Vikram has transformed to suit his persona for
the film. Like Shankar says, all the toning is taking its own
sweet time to show up on the diligent actor Vikram's
performance.

----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR SHOOTS THE CLIMAX WITH VIKRAM !
Tweet 4 4
06 Aug 2013- 11 16 AM



With Shankar finished the 75% of 'Ai' now he is shooting
the crucial portion of the film in Chennai, yes sources it is
a very important scene which will be a lead to the film's
climax. Vikram is said to be in a completely new get-up for
the particular portion and he haven't come outside as the
team want to maintain the surprise look in the film.
It is said that Shankar has asked the entire crew for a one
month schedule as he wants the scene to come out with
sheer perfection. Ai has Vikram,Amy
Jackson,Santhanam,Suresh Gopi to its star cast. Directed
by Shankar the film has music by AR Rahman and PC
Sreeram is cranking the camera. The film is being
prooducd by Aascar Ravichandran and it is scheduled for
2014 release.

----------


## GangsteR

VIKRAM IN HOSPITAL!



Well, well, readers would have thought that Vikram is hospitalised, but thank God he’s fine and the star is
currently shooting for the Ai climax. This climax is being
shot near Kilpauk Government Hospital in Chennai and the
team will be filming here for nearly a month.
Directed by Shankar, Ai is one of the big budget films that
is currently on. The film stars Amy Jakcson as Vikram’s
lead girl.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram’s I climax shoot in Chennai
Time:11:27 am Date: Aug 07, 2013



Shoots of Shankar’s magnum opus Ai nearing completion
and the director is filming the climax scenes for the film
with hero Vikram in Chennai.
Amy Jackson is pairing opposite Vikram in Ai after the duo
had worked together in Thaandavam. Presently Ai is being
shot at a hospital in Kilpauk, Chennai and close sources
confirmed this is the climax sequence that will run for
about 30 days.
Aascar Films producing I has PC Sreeram’s DOP, AR
Rahman’s music, script by Subha and editing by Anthony
among technical crew…

----------


## GangsteR

* Movie ‘I’ nears completion*


Following movie ‘Anniyan’, Vikram and Shankar have teamed
up for movie ‘I’. Amy Jackson does Vikram’s pair in the movie ‘I’.
Music composition is by AR Rahman. Cinematography is by PC
Sriram.
Vikram appears in different getups in the movie ‘I’.
Reportedly, the movie ‘I’ centers Olympics. Shankar
directs the movie, and Aascar Films produces the movie
‘I’.
So far, movie shooting has been held in China, Bangkok,
Jodhpur, Kodaikanal, and Pollachi. Currently, the climax
scene is being shot in private hospital in Chennai. The
movie shooting is to be held for another 30 days. About
75 percent of the movie schedules are over. The movie is
to release during this yearend.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Flackyz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

From a close source:
* ' # AI' April on 14th.
* no chance for Pongal.
* Shoot ends on DEC 5.
* 1st look-January .
* Trailer-March 1st week.
* audio-mid March.
* Release 14 April 2014.
* Release 3700 centers world wide.
* In Kerala more than 150 centers.
* Distribution sun pictures.
* Budget 160 crores.
* Grand release all over the World.
Film will be something bigger than all Indian movies. Movie is totally in a Hollywood style. After this new trend will raise in India. It will definitely a good come back for #Vikram . Vikram will not come outside for any functions or programmes till November. No chance to see him in any occasion. Vikram avoid the shoot of jewellery add. Shankar did not allow any one to see Vikram. Shoot takes place in night time from 8 pm to 2am. Rest time he is practicing in gym to increase his body. So lets wait for a huge visual treat in vacation..!!

----------


## GangsteR

WETAWorkshop’ of ‘Avatar’, ‘Lord of the Rings’ & ‘Hobbit’
fame and run by Richard Taylor & Peter Jackson, is taking an
important part in our film in the special make up department.
“As a start we shot a song in which Vikram had special
make-up done by Weta Workshop artist Sean Foot, and
Vikram did a top class performance with it. Weta has done a
fantastic job which is going to be something new for Indian
cinema. And the balance 1/3rd of the movie will be full of
Weta Workshop’s craft.”
-Shankar sir

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

A considerable portion of VIKRAM's film #Ai
@I_themovie is currently being shot at a hospital in
Kilpauk!

----------


## GangsteR

the best thing that I learnt from Kenny (Vikram) Sir it would
be DEDICATION always pays off.
- Amy Jackson

----------


## GangsteR

# Vikram 's external looks seem to be changing very frequently
for his #Ai with Shankar!

----------


## Viru

> # Vikram 's external looks seem to be changing very frequently
> for his #Ai with Shankar!


Chiyan  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## Viru



----------


## Viru



----------


## Viru



----------


## Viru



----------


## Viru



----------


## Viru



----------


## xeon

Seriously AI climbing heights.....

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


  ithenthu jeeviya? ini ethano 120 years age ulla character...!!

----------


## xeon

> ithenthu jeeviya? ini ethano 120 years age ulla character...!!


enthelum puthuma kaanum... Shankar aara moan... Enthirn pole thala peruppikathe irunnal mathi

----------


## xeon

" This is going to be a history "

----------


## GangsteR

> enthelum puthuma kaanum... Shankar aara moan... Enthirn pole thala peruppikathe irunnal mathi


avasanam pavanayi aakandirunnal mathi...  :Yeye:

----------


## xeon

> avasanam pavanayi aakandirunnal mathi...



ithu savamaakunna pavanaai alla

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu savamaakunna pavanaai alla


shankar aayalum over expectation cheytal pani aakum...

----------


## xeon

> shankar aayalum over expectation cheytal pani aakum...


pakshe pulli thattikoottittanengilum pani pattikkum...

pinne ithokke kaanumbol over allathe engane expect cheyyanam?

anyaayamalle anna anyaayam

----------


## GangsteR

> pakshe pulli thattikoottittanengilum pani pattikkum...
> 
> pinne ithokke kaanumbol over allathe engane expect cheyyanam?
> 
> anyaayamalle anna anyaayam


.........
.........

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Ai will be released in 17 languages.Previous
best was Robot(9) & Ra-one( :Cool: .

----------


## xeon

> #Ai will be released in 17 languages.Previous
> best was Robot(9) & Ra-one(.


17 languages okke Vikram movie?  Shankar Brand aayondu kuzhappamundakilla

----------


## GangsteR

> 17 languages okke Vikram movie?  Shankar Brand aayondu kuzhappamundakilla


fans pagil ninnu kittiyatha..chilapol tallal aakum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

'Ai' in a Lot of Languages
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, August 14, 2013]



From the beginning, one of the very important reasons why
director Shankar's 'I' is getting delayed is because it is
taking a lot of time for the physical changes, moulding,
scanning and the allied processes in Vikram's body.
Starring the arduous actor Vikram and the beautiful woman
Amy Jackson in the lead, the film, we hear, is about 75%
complete. The crew is shooting in Chennai currently, at a
hospital, for the climax scene.
And now, we have some exciting news about the film's
release. It has been planned to release the movie in a
whooping 17 languages, across the globe. Earlier, it was
the director's 'Enthiran' which was released in 9 languages
worldwide. With this, it is clear how many trustworthy fans
the director has all over the world. Canned by PC Sriram
and edited by Srikar Prasad, the film is expected to release
next year. Music for the film is scored by AR Rahman,
which will be launched at a grand event, earlier.

----------


## anupkerb1

Ithu TN release undaqoo...Atho ithum ban cheyoo ?

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithu TN release undaqoo...Atho ithum ban cheyoo ?


ithu enyina ban cheyunnathu...pratyegichu reasons onnum illallo

----------


## anupkerb1

> ithu enyina ban cheyunnathu...pratyegichu reasons onnum illallo


Thalivaq endha reason

----------


## GangsteR

> Thalivaq endha reason


story n TN recent politics aayi entho similarity..thatz y..

----------


## Flackyz

> avasanam pavanayi aakandirunnal mathi...


7aam arivu kande sasi aayathupole orikkalum sambhavikkilllaaa.........

----------


## xeon

> story n TN recent politics aayi entho similarity..thatz y..



ennaruparaanju? aa padathil evideya politics?

----------


## kevin

stills okke kandittu beauty and the beast type plot aanennu thonnunu...how the beast becomes ultra handsome lean mean looking chappie ennathanu ariyendathu allel how the goodlooking man becomes beast ennathu .... ithonnum alla oru novel plot aayal jaango aavum...
recently identity enna padam kandittu oru changayi paranju anniyan athil ninnu choondiyathanennu ...

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's Ai In 17 Languages
Updated: Thursday, August 15, 2013, 14:18 [IST]



Vikram's Ai , which is directed by Shankar is in news
again. The flick was recently renamed as Ai by director
Shankar, the latest buzz says that the movie will be
released in 17 languages across the globe.
Star director Shankar, who recently updated his blog
about the movie said that the movie is getting delayed
because it is taking lot of time for the physical changes,
moulding, scanning and allied process in Vikram's body.
He defended the delay by saying it's worth the wait.
Earlier Rajini starrer Enthiran, which was directed by
Shankar was released in 9 different languages, and now it
is Vikram starrer Ai , which will be releasing in 17
languages. By this, we will come to know there are many
trustworthy fans for star director Shankar.
Tamil superstar Vikram plays the lead role with Amy
Jackson in the movie. The music is scored by AR
Rahman. Shankar and Vikram combination has given a hit
earlier in the form of Anniyan in the year 2005. Anniyan
was a story of a Lawyer, who has multiple personality
disorder.
Sources say that the crew has done with 75% of the
shoot of Ai . After finishing the schedule in Weta Workshop
in New Zealand, the crew landed in Chennai for shooting
the climax scene in private hospital. Ai is slated to release
in 2014.

----------


## GangsteR

> ennaruparaanju? aa padathil evideya politics?


etho sitil vayichata...actually entha pblm?

----------


## GangsteR

> 7aam arivu kande sasi aayathupole orikkalum sambhavikkilllaaa.........


sasi teams already ividae undallo.. :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

> stills okke kandittu beauty and the beast type plot aanennu thonnunu...how the beast becomes ultra handsome lean mean looking chappie ennathanu ariyendathu allel how the goodlooking man becomes beast ennathu .... ithonnum alla oru novel plot aayal jaango aavum...
> recently identity enna padam kandittu oru changayi paranju anniyan athil ninnu choondiyathanennu ...


entayalum nannayal mathi...

----------


## xeon



----------


## xeon

No other Actor in India would ever dare to think of it... Unprecedented mindset and dedication. 



Hats off ...............  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## Flackyz

> sasi teams already ividae undallo..


sorry gangstere njaaan ningale udheshichalla paranjath...

----------


## Flackyz



----------


## GangsteR

> sorry gangstere njaaan ningale udheshichalla paranjath...


rodhanam...  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> 


ingerkenta screenplay stock undo!!..onnum vettam kanillennu matram

----------


## GangsteR

A young Rajini and Shankar’s ‘Ai’- AR Rahman reveals
Aug 16, 2013



In a recent interview, the Mozart of Madras, AR Rahman spoke about his two upcoming projects, Kochadaiyaan and Shankar’s Ai. Talking about Kochadaiyaan, the musician says that the songs have come out very well and that he doesn’t want to reveal too much as he thinks it would spoil the excitement.
“On the whole, Rajini looks so real, young, and his dance
sequences in the film look extraordinary,” explained an
enthusiastic Rahman. The composer is also amazed with
the new technology that is being used in the film and the
overall output of the film in 3D.
On the other hand, speaking about the Shankar project,
the musician said that he has only one song left to
compose. He assures that both the albums will offer a
variety of songs.

----------


## GangsteR

Ai to be released in 17 languages



The most expected film in Kollywood is the film Ai directed
by Shankar. This high budgeted film has Vikram and Amy
Jackson in the lead roles.
Cinema News From Tamilomovie.com
Gallery - Rowy Kottai Movie Stills
It is understood that 75% shooting of this film has been
completed. It has been decided to release this film in 17
languages.
Earlier Rajnikanth starrer Endhiran was released in 9
languages. India’s veteran cinematographer P C Sriram is
handling the camera for Ai while editing is taken care of by
Sreekar Prasad.
Similarly the Oscar Award winning music composer A R
Rahman is composing music for this film. When enquired
that why there is a delay in the shooting, sources say it has
taken more than one year for Vikram’s physical change,
moulding, scanning and other works. The shooting of the
climax scene is now being shot in a hospital in Chennai.

----------


## Flackyz

> rodhanam...


  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu: dheena rodhanam :Komali:  :Komali:  :Komali:  :Komali:

----------


## GangsteR

> dheena rodhanam


entha macha vattayo..lol

----------


## xeon

> ingerkenta screenplay stock undo!!..onnum vettam kanillennu matram


angeru 10 padam venelum orumichu undaakkum ennu parayum...

----------


## PunchHaaji

> 


Progressinteyum Shankarinteyum spelling..  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> Progressinteyum Shankarinteyum spelling..


itrayum vivaram illaatta fanz undo.. :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> angeru 10 padam venelum orumichu undaakkum ennu parayum...


 :Ohmy:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

Happy Birth Day to director shankar sir......

----------


## GangsteR

“I” a new mile stone for Shankar
Director Shankar, known for spending a lot of time for his
film, has already spent a year for his upcoming project ‘I’.
The movie stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles
and so far he has completed 75% of the film.
Recently exciting news has revealed about the release of
‘I’. The movie has planned to release in 17 languages all
over the world. It has to be noted that Shankar ’s ‘Enthiran’
was released in 9 languages around the world. Thus
Shankar places a new mile stone in his career and proved
that he earned fans all over the world.
At present the crew is shooting the film in Chennai, at
Keelpak hospital, for the shoot of climax scene. PC Sriram
done camera works and edited by Srikar Prasad, A R
Rahman composed music for the film. ' I ' expects to
release on next year and hope it worth waiting.

----------


## GangsteR

Ace music composer AR Rahman has recently
talked about his upcoming projects in Tamil –
‘ Kochadaiyaan ’ and ‘Ai’. Regarding
Kochadaiyaan , he has stated that the songs will
be special under Vairamuthu’s lyrics. The visuals
will be very realistic and Superstar Rajinikanth
appears very real and he has special dance
movements in the film, he added. He did not
divulge more details about the film as it might
bring down the excitement level among the fans.
Regarding Shankar ’s ‘Ai’, AR Rahman said that
only one song in pending for composition. The
music buffs are eagerly waiting for the magical
songs of both these albums.

----------


## GangsteR

Post your wishes to director Shankar
Aug 17, 2013



The man behind the biggest successes of Tamil Cinema, Enthiran, Sivaji, Anniyan, Indian and many other films, director Shankar turns 50 today. The sweet coincidence is that
this year also marks the director’s 20 th anniversary in the industry.
Starting from Gentleman, Indian, Anniyan to Enthiran, the director has brought new technologies and trends to Indian cinema. Known for his extravagant production, Shankar has provided huge breaks and national recognition for many actors.
He is now busy with his next big project ‘Ai’. Starring
Vikram in the lead, the films is expected to be a 2014
release. In a recent update, Shankar confirmed that he has
canned around 80% of the film and that he is using
Hollywood based top graphic unit and costume designers
for this film. We can also expect Vikram to appear in a
variety of looks.
We wish the magician of Tamil Cinema a happy 50. We
are also extremely excited to catch his much anticipated
Vikram starrer Ai.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## PunchHaaji

HBD shankar!!

----------


## MALABARI

he looks 35

----------


## GangsteR

> he looks 35


avatar.. :Hammer:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## PunchHaaji

> he looks 35


ur avatar looks like 36-30-38...  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR

പൈസയുടെ കിലുകിലുക്കം.
അതാണ് ബോക്സ്ഓഫീസില് ശങ്കര് ചിത്രങ്ങള്.
നിറങ്ങളുടെ ഉത്സവം ഹോളി അല്ല ശങ്കര് ചിത്രങ്ങള്
തന്നെ.
സംഗീതം എം ടിവിയില് മാത്രം അല്ല രഹമാന്
പടച്ചുവിടുന്ന ശങ്കര് ചിത്രത്തിലെ ഗാനങ്ങള് തന്നെ.
നായകന് ഇവിടെ കലിയുഗത്തിലെ അവതാരങ്ങള്
ആകുന്നു.
അഴിമതി, കൈകൂലി, അരാജകത്വം....
സമൂഹം ആകെ വിരണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നു.
അപ്പോള് അവര് അവതരിക്കും.
ഇന്ത്യന്അന്യന്*
gentleman.......
മുതല്വന്.
നായിക നല്ല പൂവന് പഴം പോലെയുള്ളവള്.
ഉമ്മ വെച്ച് ആടി പാടി രസിക്കാന് വേണ്ടി മാത്രം.
അങ്ങിനെ ശങ്കര് ചിത്രങ്ങള് കോടികള് വാരുന്നു.
ഇനിയും വാരും....
ശങ്കര് അങ്ങിനെ ഒരു ജന്മദിനം കൂടി ആഘോഷിക്കുന്നു.
ചിക് പുക് ചിക് പുക് ശങ്കര്.......

----------


## GangsteR

Happy Birthday to Shankar



Today (Aug 17) is the 50th birthday of director Shankar, the showman of south Indian cinema. He has made some of
the best mass entertainers like Enthiran, Sivaji, Indian, Anniyan and so many other successful films.
At the box-office, Shankar has an awesome track record.
In two decades from his first film Gentleman (1993) till
date he has directed 11 films, and all of them were
successful at the box-office. It means he has 100% hits.
Shankar’s success has been the grandeur of his films and
style of filmmaking. The ace director’s films are laced with
entertainment, emotions, big canvass songs and dances,
spellbinding action that appeals to the youth as well as
family audiences.

----------


## GangsteR

Rahman opens up on his films



Composer AR Rahman recently opened up about his two
upcoming projects- Rajinkanth's Kochadaiyaan and
Shankar's Ai. The musician said that songs of
Kochadaiyaan have come out really well and that he
didn't want to reveal much about the album. He added
that Rajinikanth looked real and young in the film and
the dance sequences were really good.
As far as Shankar's project was concerned, the
composer said that there was only one song left to be
composed. He assured that both the films will offer a
variety of songs.

----------


## GangsteR

Director Shankar celebrates 50th birthday
TNN | Aug 17, 2013, 11.47AM IST



One Kollywood's highest paid director who has given
several hits in his career celebrates his birthday today
(August 17). Director Shankar who busy with his
upcoming 'Ai' with Vikram in the lead is celebrating his
50th birthday today. The filmmaker has been churning
out films for several years now which were all
commercial hits.
From Gentleman (1993) to Nanban (2012), the journey
has been a memorable one and one in which
audiences have been thoroughly entertained. While as
a director, he has understood the masses, he has also
stood out as a producer at times when he promoted
young talent. He has successful outings as a producer
of offbeat cinema with Kadhal, Eeram, Veyil , etc. going
on to become hits.
The filmmaker is currently busy with 'Ai', in which
Vikram and Amy Jackson are the lead pair. Shankar's
success has been the grandeur of his films and style of
filmmaking.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> പൈസയുടെ കിലുകിലുക്കം.
> അതാണ് ബോക്സ്ഓഫീസില് ശങ്കര് ചിത്രങ്ങള്.
> നിറങ്ങളുടെ ഉത്സവം ഹോളി അല്ല ശങ്കര് ചിത്രങ്ങള്
> തന്നെ.
> സംഗീതം എം ടിവിയില് മാത്രം അല്ല രഹമാന്
> പടച്ചുവിടുന്ന ശങ്കര് ചിത്രത്തിലെ ഗാനങ്ങള് തന്നെ.
> നായകന് ഇവിടെ കലിയുഗത്തിലെ അവതാരങ്ങള്
> ആകുന്നു.
> അഴിമതി, കൈകൂലി, അരാജകത്വം....
> ...


*ithethu Websiteil ninna macha ee udathamaaya paingili potta sahithyam*

----------


## GangsteR

> *ithethu Websiteil ninna macha ee udathamaaya paingili potta sahithyam*


fbyil evidayo kandata

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## shahin369

> 


machan rockum....

----------


## GangsteR

# AI Will Be Like A Hollywood Action Thriller...!!!
# Vikram 's #Ai or I is progressing at a brisk pace, # Shankar
has finished the 85% of the talkie portions and he is currently
shooting the climax portion of the film. With the budget
shooting up nearly to 100 crores, Shankar has planned to
explore the market of Tamil films with 'Ai'. Sources say the
film will be dubbed in multiple languages so that the
producer can see a huge profit. Since the story line is
universal like any Hollywood action thriller Shankar is
confident in releasing in multiple languages. Even
producer # Aascar Ravichandran has recently said that he will
be releasing the film in multiple languages, though sources
say that I will be released in
17 languages the makers are yet to confirm it. #Vikram has
really worked hard that it is very difficult to identify each and
every get up in the film, with Weta workshop on board they
have worked on the
nuances in make up to get the perfection. Ai is likely to be
released by the middle of 2014 , with the teaser to be
released in January followed by an audio launch.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

I on location

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> I on location


Puli apple il nokkunnu

----------


## karthi007

pongal release kanan chance valarae kuravanu

----------


## GangsteR

> pongal release kanan chance valarae kuravanu


it will be april/may release

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

freak aayallo....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> 



Onju poi.................  Dedication.... machane puli

----------


## GangsteR

> Onju poi.................  Dedication.... machane puli


ennaalum itrayku venarno!

----------


## GangsteR

# Vikram has gone down to 60Kgs and even more for # Ai ..
Very restricted diet and 3 hrs work out every day

----------


## xeon

> # Vikram has gone down to 60Kgs and even more for # Ai ..
> Very restricted diet and 3 hrs work out every day



*Ingeru chathu pothille?  60 okke thallal aarikkum but 50 engilum kurachu kaanum.....  Veettil chodikkanum parayanumonnum aarumille??

Padam athraykku kidilamaarikkumo?*

----------


## veecee

> *Ingeru chathu pothille?  60 okke thallal aarikkum but 50 engilum kurachu kaanum.....  Veettil chodikkanum parayanumonnum aarumille??
> 
> Padam athraykku kidilamaarikkumo?*


60 kilo kurchu ennalla, 60 kilo akki ennanu...

----------


## xeon

> 60 kilo kurchu ennalla, 60 kilo akki ennanu...


98 kg to 48 kg enna kandathu .... 50 kg ....  aa post kandittille?

----------


## xeon



----------


## aneesh mohanan

Side effects undakum....sure....

Sammathikanam ee dedication. Padathil ethinteyoke effect kandal mathiyayirunnu.

----------


## xeon

Chiyan  becoming the synonym of dedication

----------


## GangsteR

> 98 kg to 48 kg enna kandathu .... 50 kg ....  aa post kandittille?


fans oronnu padachu vidum

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram’s new look in “I” revealed



Vikram has been spending more than one year for the film
“I” directed by Shankar. While talking about the delay the
director said that one of the major reason for the delay of
the movie is it takes a lot of time for the physical changes,
molding and scanning in Vikram's body for the film’s
character. From the day one details about Vikram’s
characterization is maintained secret and recently an image
portraying a totally different version of Vikram has released
in online.
It has reported that in ‘ I ’ Vikram will be seen in two get
ups, one with a fit body shape and while in other portions
Vikram will appear with fat body. Vikram has undergone
serious exercise schedule and the actor has been gaining
and losing weight constantly.
Vikram will play a bodybuilder role in the film and National
bodybuilding champion from M Kamaraj, plays the villain in
the film. Amy Jackson plays the lead role opposite to
Vikram and music scored by AR Rahman. PC Sreeram
handled camera works and produced by Aascar Films.

----------


## GangsteR

.......... .

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

சியான் "ஜ" படத்தின் பெருமைகள்
1.இந்தியாவிலேயே அதிக மொழிகளில்
வெளியிடப்படும் முதல் படம்
2.இந்திய சினிமாவில் அதிக பட்ஜெட்டில்
எடுப்பது
3.இந்தியாவிலேயே அதிக திரையரங்குகளில்
திரையிடப்படும் முதல் படம்
வயது "47" உடல்எடை "48" திரைப்படம் "49"
இப்படி ஒரு அற்புதமான நடிகர் தமிழ்
சினிமாவில் இல்லை....
பெருமை அடைவோம்!சியான் ரசிகராக இருக்க
-இப்படிக்கு சியான் பிறந்த
மண்ணிலிருந்து சியானின் வெறியர்களில்
ஒருவனாகிய

----------


## xeon

> சியான் "ஜ" படத்தின் பெருமைகள்
> 1.இந்தியாவிலேயே அதிக மொழிகளில்
> வெளியிடப்படும் முதல் படம்
> 2.இந்திய சினிமாவில் அதிக பட்ஜெட்டில்
> எடுப்பது
> 3.இந்தியாவிலேயே அதிக திரையரங்குகளில்
> திரையிடப்படும் முதல் படம்
> வயது "47" உடல்எடை "48" திரைப்படம் "49"
> இப்படி ஒரு அற்புதமான நடிகர் தமிழ்
> ...


ithentha sambhavam?

----------


## GangsteR

> ithentha sambhavam?


ee padathae patti entho aanennu ariyam... :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

VIKRAM SHOPS EVERY OTHER WEEK!



Vikram has no other go but to shop for new clothes every week.
Yes, the star is losing so much weight
for Shankar’s Ai that he has to stock his wardrobe with
clothes that fit him perfectly every week.
For Ai, Vikram did not shed weight at one go, say sources.
The star lost weight gradually, as the director wanted to
show him in different get-ups and this meant he shed
weight according to the director’s requirement.

----------


## kevin

> ee padathae patti entho aanennu ariyam...


athil ezhuthiyekkunnathu
ettavum kooduthal theatrl irakkunna padam
ettavum valya budget padam
vayassu 47 weight 48 movies 49 ..ingane oru albhuthamaya nadan tamizhil vere aarum illa...ennokkeyanu

----------


## GangsteR

> athil ezhuthiyekkunnathu
> ettavum kooduthal theatrl irakkunna padam
> ettavum valya budget padam
> vayassu 47 weight 48 movies 49 ..ingane oru albhuthamaya nadan tamizhil vere aarum illa...ennokkeyanu


tamil pasanga  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Here it is !! #VIKRAM's Exclusive interview to Vikatan !!

This photo shoot happened because i want to see how I look, says Vikram. I need to reduce 10,10kg till Ai shoot ends so we can have photo shoot at regular intervals, Vikram said to G.Venkat Ram, photographer.
Vegetables and fruits are main course for Vikram and some times pepper chicken without oil. He had rice food items and oil items very long before. Daily 1 hour Tread Mill Running, 2 hour work outs in Gym and cycling whenever he have free time in home.
He forgot Morning-Noon- Night meal pattern and have to sit in hungry to eat and have to get up with the same hungry is the law of Ai.
Diet and workouts reduced his weight and when he removes his shirt the 6 packs is stunning. whenever he is in extreme hungry his wife is controlling him from heavy food. As he his reducing his
weight day by day, all of his clothes are getting bigger. so he have to go shopping to buy new clothes once in every 10 days."That time i am very much happy", says CHIYAAN
In Ai, half of the portions you can see normal #Vikram and another half you can see ultra slim. so by the verge of shoot he will look more slim.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## PaandyNaattu Thangam

.
Thanks kevin machaan.  :Aamen: 




> athil ezhuthiyekkunnathu
> ettavum kooduthal theatrl irakkunna padam
> ettavum valya budget padam
> vayassu 47 weight 48 movies 49 ..ingane oru albhuthamaya nadan tamizhil vere aarum illa...ennokkeyanu

----------


## GangsteR

............

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

Grandness at its Best !!

Chiyaan Vikram's #Ai shoot was took place in State Institute of Commerce, Taramani, Chennai. 
Usually educational places and malls will charge huge amount as location charge for shooting.
Shankar has paid that amount and he did more than that for location.
As per story, the building should look beautiful. It is enough to paint that particular building but as it is educational Shankar ordered his production managers to paint whole educational area.
So they painted the whole area in a single day with the help of equipments which is used to paint ships.

----------


## xeon

#Shankar About Chiyaan Vikram : I made the script of #Ai only for Vikram. Because in this movie, the Hero Hardwork Should be a DieHard!
While Shooting for Ai, in many scenes Tears filled my eyes by Seeing Vikram's Hardwork for me!
Vikram is Doing Do or Die for me!!
I will Do atleast four films with Vikram within 10 years.

When We Shooting, An Hollywood Producer surprised by seeing Vikram's Hardwork!
And He Requested to Do film Under his HOLLYWOOD PRODUCTIONS with the Same Combo of #Ai

----------


## xeon

One doesnt simply Risk His Life for Cinema, Unless His name is Chiyaan Vikram !!
#CHIYAAN did this daredevil stunt in two versions for two different roles just using a rope !!!

Proud to be Kenny Fan

----------


## xeon

Chiyaan vikram is unbelievable... The replica of word dedication  ... Love you chiyaan

----------


## Flackyz

Shankar About #CHIYAAN #VIKRAM : I made the script of #Ai only for Vikram. Because in this movie, the Hero Hardwork Should be a DieHard!
While Shooting for Ai, in many scenes Tears filled my eyes by Seeing Vikram's Hardwork for me!
Vikram is Doing Do or Die for me!!
I will Do atleast four films with Vikram within 10 years.

When We Shooting, An Hollywood Producer surprised by seeing Vikram's Hardwork!
And He Requested to Do film Under his HOLLYWOOD PRODUCTIONS with the Same Combo of #Ai

----------


## Flackyz

> chiyaan vikram is unbelievable... The replica of word dedication  ... Love you chiyaan


ee dedication thanneyanuu ellavarudeyum priyankaranakkunnathh... Chila surya pans kutttam parayummm...

----------


## Flackyz

> shankar about #chiyaan #vikram : I made the script of #*ai only for vikram*. Because in this movie, the hero hardwork should be a diehard!
> While shooting for ai, in many scenes tears filled my eyes by seeing vikram's hardwork for me!
> Vikram is doing do or die for me!!
> I will do atleast four films with vikram within 10 years.
> 
> When we shooting, an hollywood producer surprised by seeing vikram's hardwork!
> And he requested to do film under his hollywood productions with the same combo of #ai


Shankar first suryayuse aduth chennennumm suryakkk date illlathathu kondanuu vikramine select chaithath ennnu paranja surya fan evide????

----------


## xeon

> Shankar first suryayuse aduth chennennumm suryakkk date illlathathu kondanuu vikramine select chaithath ennnu paranja surya fan evide????


Shankar onnukil extreme talent allengil Mass accepted actors.. ivare veche film cheyyu...... Ah athu potte..

Kaaryangal okke kettittu Ai vere aaru cheythalum kidannu mukkiri  idum

----------


## Flackyz

> shankar onnukil extreme talent allengil mass accepted actors.. Ivare veche film cheyyu...... Ah athu potte..
> 
> Kaaryangal okke kettittu ai vere aaru cheythalum kidannu mukkiri  idum


ee cinema oru charchvishayamayi marummmm............

----------


## xeon

> ee cinema oru charchvishayamayi marummmm............


Athurappalle.......... Songs Ar Rahman..........  Angerde aa BGM.... oru rekshayum kaanilla......... Endhiran aa caril fight cheyyunna scene okke BGM........ rekshayillaaaaaaaa

----------


## Viru

Chiyan  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

> ee dedication thanneyanuu ellavarudeyum priyankaranakkunnathh... Chila surya pans kutttam parayummm...

----------


## GangsteR

> Shankar first suryayuse aduth chennennumm suryakkk date illlathathu kondanuu vikramine select chaithath ennnu paranja surya fan evide????


shankar ninnodu vannu paranjo inganae.....ororuttanmar irangikollum...

----------


## GangsteR

> ee cinema oru charchvishayamayi marummmm............

----------


## Flackyz

>

----------


## Flackyz

> shankar ninnodu vannu paranjo inganae.....ororuttanmar irangikollum...


suryakku date illathathu kondanu vikramine select chaithethennu shankar thannnodu engeneya paranjath........ shankarinte friend onnu paranju thannnattteeee.....

----------


## Flackyz

>

----------


## xeon

> 



Ningalu thanne thread thudangi ningalu thanne thakarkkunno?

----------


## GangsteR

> Ningalu thanne thread thudangi ningalu thanne thakarkkunno?


no macha...angane oru uddeshavumilla...

----------


## GangsteR

> suryakku date illathathu kondanu vikramine select chaithethennu shankar thannnodu engeneya paranjath........ shankarinte friend onnu paranju thannnattteeee.....


Ithinu answer irupadu thavana thannatha..I quit

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

AI CLIMAX BEING SHOT



Shankar and team are shooting the Ai climax at an educational
institution in Chennai. The director has given instructions to paint all the buildings in the campus to ensure that the climax comes
out colorfully and extravagantly.
The producer had to shell out around 30 lakhs to have the
buildings within his campus painted but all that would be
worth it when watching the film, opine sources close to the
Ai film unit.
The movie has Vikram as the lead star with Amy Jackson
as his on-screen pair.

----------


## GangsteR

WHAT'S AMY JACKSON DOING IN AI?



Director Shankar is not only famous for making high budget
films but all his films will
be centred on the hero. For example, it was Arjun all the
way in Gentleman, Vikram in Anniyan and Rajinikanth in
Sivaji and Endhiran.
The heroines in these flick had less than important roles.
So, the big question is what is Amy Jackson doing in Ai?
Well, we hear that the pretty lady has got the play an
important role in the film. In fact, she will be the driving
force behind Vikram, say sources. This will be evident once
Ai hits the screens.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

An eye riveting make up for Chiyaan Vikram was done by
Sean Foot and Davina Lamont of Weta Workshop.

----------


## Viru

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Flackyz

It has been in her long time wish list for Kajal Aggarwal to act along with #CHIYAAN #VIKRAM, now her dream has come true as she would be paired up with him in their upcoming film "#Rascal" direction by #Dharani. Even before the start of shoot #Kajal is always on the phone busy chatting with #VIKRAM. Many feel that their chemistry is gonna rock, as rumours are rife!

source : Vikatan

----------


## GangsteR

> It has been in her long time wish list for Kajal Aggarwal to act along with #CHIYAAN #VIKRAM, now her dream has come true as she would be paired up with him in their upcoming film "#Rascal" direction by #Dharani. Even before the start of shoot #Kajal is always on the phone busy chatting with #VIKRAM. Many feel that their chemistry is gonna rock, as rumours are rife!
> 
> source : Vikatan


why here...

----------


## Flackyz

> why here...


rascalinte thread kandillayirunnu athukonda ivide ittatheeee

----------


## GangsteR

Madhan Karky : Recorded my 3rd song for # Ai recently. Was
happy to hear from Rahman sir & Shankar sir that they
found # iDhaaba ’s # PrayerSong interesting.

----------


## kandahassan

Source : Tv 9 Reporting That India's most highly anticipated movie with humongous Budget of Shankar-Vikram combo Ai (Manoharadu) eyeing for April Tamil New year release.
As Tamil new year falls on 14th April Monday, the makers eyeing to release the movie by 11th April Friday to assure the 4 days of biggest collection Dhamaka.

As They already planed to release movies in more than 17 regional languages in India apart from foreign language's so, definitely there gonna be AI fever in entire India.

VIKRAM'S dedication & handwork towards Ai made each & everyone to drop their jaws. Producer Ascar Ravichandran & director Shankar planning to release Teaser of 'I' along with Viswaroopam 2 which is too in Ascar's production from a long time.with movie first look & teaser to release sooner or later Vikram fans indeed waiting for this auspicious moment to celebrate like a festival.

----------


## GangsteR

:Yahoo: .....

----------


## kandahassan

AI Releasing in indian languages

1-Tamil
2-Hindi
3-Telugu
4-Malayalam
5-Bengali
6-Marathi
7-Bhojpuri
8-Assame
9-Gujarathi
10-punjabi
11-oriya

ee 11 regional languageil padam irangunund, but kannadathil padam kanukayilla becaus,
2 varshamayi avide dubbing movies ban cheythirikkuvanu :Yes:

----------


## NANBAN

> AI Releasing in indian languages
> 
> 1-Tamil
> 2-Hindi
> 3-Telugu
> 4-Malayalam
> 5-Bengali
> 6-Marathi
> 7-Bhojpuri
> ...


malayalathil kanumo for thetre release?

----------


## kandahassan

> malayalathil kanumo for thetre release?


indyayil ithuvare vannathil ettavum budget ulla padamanu..135 crore anu budget..also,20-25 crore for promotion :Yes: 
so ithrayum panam thirichu pidikanamenkil ella bhashayilum irakkum...pinne oru karyamund ingane ella bhashayilum
irakki padam hit ayal kollywood keri number 1 industry akan chance undd..shankar padamalle  :Doh:

----------


## anupkerb1

> indyayil ithuvare vannathil ettavum budget ulla padamanu..135 crore anu budget..also,20-25 crore for promotion
> so ithrayum panam thirichu pidikanamenkil ella bhashayilum irakkum...pinne oru karyamund ingane ella bhashayilum
> irakki padam hit ayal kollywood keri number 1 industry akan chance undd..shankar padamalle


malayalathl irakiyal keralathl padam flop aakumm

----------


## GangsteR

> AI Releasing in indian languages
> 
> 1-Tamil
> 2-Hindi
> 3-Telugu
> 4-Malayalam
> 5-Bengali
> 6-Marathi
> 7-Bhojpuri
> ...


ithokkae chumma thallal aanu ...tamil, telugu n hindi undakum

----------


## kandahassan

> ithokkae chumma thallal aanu ...tamil, telugu n hindi undakum


160 crore okke ee 3 version vechu thirichu pidikkan pattumo ??

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## GangsteR

> 160 crore okke ee 3 version vechu thirichu pidikkan pattumo ??


ini ipol ella languagesilum dub cheythu irakiyalum karyamillallo..vikram avidae atra famous onnum allallo

----------


## GangsteR

Prayer song garners the interest of I team
IndiaGlitz [Friday, September 20, 2013]



The prayer song from Idharku thaneasapatai Balakumara is
receiving quite positive reviews for its quirky and tongue in
cheeky lyrics especially by Madan Karky. The unit of I has
biggies Shankar and Rahman in it, and the duos have
expressed their share of appreciation for the song. The
lyricist in fact went ahead and quoted on his micro
blogging site that Shankar and Rahman found the prayer
song rather interesting.
The song is a modern day soup song that goes about
blaming a girl and wishing her all in sickness and downfall
after losing out the love. Putting it in a rather trendsetting
youthful way, Madan has made use of the present youth's
freshness in quirky composition and won the hearts of
many with this song. With Vijay Seethupathi in the lead
cast, expect nothing short of variety!

----------


## kunjumon

Entho valuthu varaanirikkunnundu  :Ho:

----------


## GangsteR

> Entho valuthu varaanirikkunnundu


motta boss... :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Flackyz

> ini ipol ella languagesilum dub cheythu irakiyalum karyamillallo..vikram avidae atra famous onnum allallo


bakki languagil suryayde photo vach poster adikkunnunde aalukeranvendiiiiiiyeee.......

----------


## Flackyz

> entho valuthu varaanirikkunnundu


entha manassilayilllaaaa????

----------


## kunjumon

> entha manassilayilllaaaa????


Look kidukki ennaa uddeshiche....entho valiya sambhavamaakaan pokunnu ennoru thonnal...
Kidukkatte...

----------


## kunjumon

> ini ipol ella languagesilum dub cheythu irakiyalum karyamillallo..vikram avidae atra famous onnum allallo


Telugil athyavashyam hype-ode irakkiyaal nalla market undu vikraminu...
Shankar factor koodi aavumbol nalla padamaanenkil thakarkkum...
Tamil + Telugu + Overseas.... Ithreyum mathiyaavum budget recover cheyyaan, athinulla budgete kaanu...
Heard its less than Sivaji's budget...

----------


## GangsteR

> bakki languagil suryayde photo vach poster adikkunnunde aalukeranvendiiiiiiyeee.......


adi idaan manapoirvam irangiyekkiyuvano

----------


## GangsteR

> Telugil athyavashyam hype-ode irakkiyaal nalla market undu vikraminu...
> Shankar factor koodi aavumbol nalla padamaanenkil thakarkkum...
> Tamil + Telugu + Overseas.... Ithreyum mathiyaavum budget recover cheyyaan, athinulla budgete kaanu...
> Heard its less than Sivaji's budget...


padatintae budjet less than 100 cr ennu kettu

----------


## Flackyz

> adi idaan manapoirvam irangiyekkiyuvano


ini ipol ella languagesilum dub cheythu irakiyalum karyamillallo..vikram avidae atra famous onnum allallo
PINNE ITHENTHA? MATTU BHASHAKALIL FAMOUS ALLA ENNU NINGAL PARANJA MATHIYOO...TAMILNADU,KERALAM,AANDHRA,KARNATAKA AND BOLLYWOODIL ATHYAVASHYAM FAMOUS THANNEYANU VIKRAM...... MATTU BHASHAKALIL STARINE NOKKIYALLA PADATHINTE QUATITYUM, MATTU TECHNICALAYITT MUNNILAYATHU KONDAYIRIKKUM AVIDE IRAKKUNNNATHEE,,, PINNNE PUBLICITY AND HYPE KOOTTANUM VENDIYANUUUU.......

----------


## Flackyz

> look kidukki ennaa uddeshiche....entho valiya sambhavamaakaan pokunnu ennoru thonnal...
> Kidukkatte...


sambhavam aayirikkummmm pinne vikraminte kalam kazhinju ennu paranju nadakkunnnaaa kure ennathinullla marupadiyum koodiyanuu ee padam......

----------


## AslaN

> ini ipol ella languagesilum dub cheythu irakiyalum karyamillallo..vikram avidae atra famous onnum allallo


Teluguvil oke vikram athyavesham famous okeya.....surya karthi then vikram annu  :Yeye: ...Pinae Shankar koodi akumbol athyavesham collection kittikolum

----------


## Frankenstein

100cr nu thazhe ennu shankar thanne paranjirunnu...

----------


## veecee

ithinte theme/storye patti enthelum oru idea arkenkilum undo?

----------


## GangsteR

> ini ipol ella languagesilum dub cheythu irakiyalum karyamillallo..vikram avidae atra famous onnum allallo
> PINNE ITHENTHA? MATTU BHASHAKALIL FAMOUS ALLA ENNU NINGAL PARANJA MATHIYOO...TAMILNADU,KERALAM,AANDHRA,KARNATAKA AND BOLLYWOODIL ATHYAVASHYAM FAMOUS THANNEYANU VIKRAM...... MATTU BHASHAKALIL STARINE NOKKIYALLA PADATHINTE QUATITYUM, MATTU TECHNICALAYITT MUNNILAYATHU KONDAYIRIKKUM AVIDE IRAKKUNNNATHEE,,, PINNNE PUBLICITY AND HYPE KOOTTANUM VENDIYANUUUU.......


shankar padam aayakondu aavashyatil koodutal publicity and hype epozhum undakum...ithupolaeyulla gummicksintae avashyam onnumilla..entayalum padam irangumallo, apol nokam etra languagesil undakumennu...

----------


## GangsteR

> Teluguvil oke vikram athyavesham famous okeya.....surya karthi then vikram annu ...Pinae Shankar koodi akumbol athyavesham collection kittikolum


Tamil, telugu n kerala kuzhapamilla...but northil shankar-Rahamantae labelil aakum iranguka..

----------


## GangsteR

> ithinte theme/storye patti enthelum oru idea arkenkilum undo?


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## veecee

> 


vegam poyi eduthondu vaa, i'm waiting

----------


## GangsteR

> vegam poyi eduthondu vaa, i'm waiting


poyittu kittiyilla.... :Aamen:

----------


## GangsteR

sridevi sreedhar
@ srikutty45
Vikram has 4 the first time appeared in public with his new
AI look. Kadavule he has lost atleast 12 kilos & tonsured look!!!

----------


## GangsteR

Madhan Karky: Rahman recorded third song for Ai
Time:2:39 pm Date: Sep 23, 2013



Lyricist Mahdan Karky found it excited and happy that he
happened to listen to his third song for Viram’s Ai
composed by AR Rahman.
Recently son of Vairamuthu tweeted, “Recorded my 3 rd
song for #Ai recently. Was happy to hear from Rahman sir
& Shankar sir that they found #iDhaaba’s #PrayerSong
interesting.” Buzz making vibes in Kollywood tinsel town
that Vikram has shaved his head for his role in I.
Shankar is directing Ai starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in
the lead roles. Venu Ravichandran is producing Ai under
Oscar Films banner with cinematographer PC Sreeram and
editor Anthony among the technical crew.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram goes bald for Ai
Time:2:50 pm Date: Sep 23, 2013



Actor Vikram is giving his role in upcoming Tamil romantic-
thriller "Ai" everything he can. After losing nearly 15 kg for
the movie, he has now shaved his head to shoot a crucial
portion of the film.
The film has been on floors for over a year now.
Vikram gave his first public appearance with a clean
shaven head Saturday here at the centenary fete of Indian
cinema.
"He (Vikram) shaved his head recently to shoot some
important scenes in the film. He had spent a lot of time
undergoing physical change for his role. Audiences are in
for lot of surprises from this film as Vikram dons multiple
looks in it," a source from the film's unit said
Vikram had earlier gone bald for Tamil romantic-tragedy
"Sethu", which was later remade in Hindi as "Tere Naam".
He has earlier undergone physical variations for Tamil films
such as "Anniyan" and "Pithamagan".
"He had never lost so much weight for any of his films. He
has undergone unbelievable physical transformation for
'Ai'," the source added.
"Ai" is being directed by Shankar. It also features Amy
Jackson, Santhanam, Suresh Gopi, Upen Patel and
Ramkumar Ganeshan in important roles. Double Oscar-
winning composer A.R. Rahman is composing tunes for
the film.

----------


## GangsteR

'Ai' third song recorded



Shankar’s Ai is making some progress. AR Rahman has recorded
the third song for the album. The film is a big budget entertainer
starring Vikram, Suresh Gopi and Amy Jackson.
Lyricist Madhan Kharky has tweeted: “ Recorded my 3rd
song for Ai recently. Was happy to hear from Rahman sir &
Shankar sir that they found #iDhaaba’s #PrayerSong
interesting.”

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram Tonsures for Ai: Pics Revealed
Updated: Monday, September 23, 2013, 12:45 [IST]



Vikram's looks in Shankar's forthcoming movie Ai have
already drawn huge attention from media and public. His
physical change, scanning, molding and prosthetics have
stunned his fans. Now, yet another piece of news have
emerged which could raise the expectations on the movie
further. Well, Chiyaan has tonsured for the mega-budget
project.
The actor has often experimented with his looks. From
the fully-grown hairs in Anniyan to chiselled six-pack abs
in Rajapattai , he has tried to give his best for his films.
For the latest movie, he has shed oodles of weight for
some portions and has developed abs for other parts of
Ai . The revealed photos show him in lean avatars and he
looks like a young college-going student.
The latest about him is that Vikram has gone bald for the
forthcoming movie, which was revealed at the ongoing
Indian Centenary function. He was seen sitting next to
Illayathalapathy Vijay. The Anniyan star was chatting with
the Thalaivaa actor and they had a good time at the
function.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram goes bald for Ai
By Ambili S [ September 23, 2013 ]



Looks like actor Vikram has gone bald for Shankar's Ai . At
the Indian cinema centenary celebrations, the actor made a
public appearance after a long time in his Ai look. Shankar
has already revealed that the actor’s physical change,
scanning, molding and preparing the prosthetic make up
materials are the reasons behind the delay of the film,
which was launched almost a year back.
Ai will be released in 17 languages. Earlier, Rajinikanth's
Enthiran (Robot) released in 9 languages. Ai has Amy
Jackson as the leading lady; P.C. Sreeram is the
cinematographer, A.R. Rahman is the music composer,
Sreekar Prasad is the editor.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram goes bald for Ai
TNN | Sep 23, 2013, 09.56AM IST



Acclaimed actor Vikram, who is known to change his
physique and looks for a film has gone from growing
long hair for his role in Anniyan to now going bald for
his latest role in Shankar's 'Ai'. The star's bald look was
revealed at the Indian cinema centenary celebrations,
the actor made a public appearance after a long time.
Vikram has done a number of versatile roles in his
career and changed his looks accordingly. Vikram will
be sporting multiple looks in this big budgeted flick
and looks like the film is going to be full of surprises.
Director Shankar has already revealed that the actor's
physical change, scanning, molding and preparing the
prosthetic make up materials are the reasons behind
the delay of the film, which was launched almost a
year back.
The film stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead
roles with Santhanam penciled in for a prominent
character. P C Sriram is taking care of cinematography
for 'Ai', which will have the music and background
scores composed by A R Rahman.

----------


## GangsteR

Third song of Ai recorded



It looks like ace director Shankar's film Ai is making
brisk progress. The music recording for the film is going
on in full swing. Madhan Kharky, who has penned the
lyrics for the film's songs posted on his micro-blogging
site, "Recorded my 3rd song for Ai recently. Was happy
to hear from Rahman sir & Shankar sir that they found
#iDhaaba's #PrayerSong interesting."
The Mozart of Madras AR Rahman has scored the
music for the film. Vikram, Suresh Gopi and Amy
Jackson comprise the star cast. Vikram and Shankar
are coming together after the hit film Anniyan .

----------


## Flackyz

> shankar padam aayakondu aavashyatil koodutal publicity and hype epozhum undakum...ithupolaeyulla gummicksintae avashyam onnumilla..entayalum padam irangumallo, apol nokam etra languagesil undakumennu...


dhivasavum thaan vannu parayunnnuuu shankar padamauathukonduuu.... entha vikraminu oru vilayum illleee???? ith hit aavumennu thanikkariyaammmm athu kondaanuu ningal dhivsavum paranjukondirikkunnnathhh................

----------


## GangsteR

> dhivasavum thaan vannu parayunnnuuu shankar padamauathukonduuu.... entha vikraminu oru vilayum illleee???? ith hit aavumennu thanikkariyaammmm athu kondaanuu ningal dhivsavum paranjukondirikkunnnathhh................


ithipol verae oru director aayirunnel itra hype n hope varilallo...apok more preference shanarinu tannae kodukkanam. :Thinking:

----------


## xeon

> ithipol verae oru director aayirunnel itra hype n hope varilallo...apok more preference shanarinu tannae kodukkanam.


Surya Shankar teaminte oru padam vannalum machan ngane hope kodukkumo?

Kodukkum ennu parayan ulla plan aano?

----------


## GangsteR

> Surya Shankar teaminte oru padam vannalum machan ngane hope kodukkumo?
> 
> Kodukkum ennu parayan ulla plan aano?


yaa definitely shankarinu tannae kodukkum....

----------


## JJK

> dhivasavum thaan vannu parayunnnuuu shankar padamauathukonduuu.... entha vikraminu oru vilayum illleee???? ith hit aavumennu thanikkariyaammmm athu kondaanuu ningal dhivsavum paranjukondirikkunnnathhh................


vikrattinte matte padangalkkonnum ee oru hype varatad entha???

----------


## Flackyz

> vikrattinte matte padangalkkonnum ee oru hype varatad entha???


kandhasamy,bheema,ravan ithinellam nalla hype undayirunnalloo.......

----------


## Flackyz

> yaa definitely shankarinu tannae kodukkum....


 GangsteR  View Post
yaa..ghajini enna filmiloodeya murugadoss peredutathu, athil vj alla surya aarnu...athupolae 7am arivu irangumbol same hype undarnu...so athinu nalla collection kitti

ithum ningalude post aaanuuu..... thudarchayayi suryayude padam pottikkondirunna samayathanuuuu murgadas suryaye vachu padam pidichu hit aakiyathh.... appozhum suryakk credit kodutha ningal enganeyanu shankarine credit kodukkunnathhh..... ???????????one and only surya padam...... sankarinte name polum ningal parayillaaaaa

----------


## GangsteR

> GangsteR  View Post
> yaa..ghajini enna filmiloodeya murugadoss peredutathu, athil vj alla surya aarnu...athupolae 7am arivu irangumbol same hype undarnu...so athinu nalla collection kitti
> 
> ithum ningalude post aaanuuu..... thudarchayayi suryayude padam pottikkondirunna samayathanuuuu murgadas suryaye vachu padam pidichu hit aakiyathh.... appozhum suryakk credit kodutha ningal enganeyanu shankarine credit kodukkunnathhh..... ???????????one and only surya padam...... sankarinte name polum ningal parayillaaaaa


murugadossineyum shankarineyum compare cheyatae podae..

----------


## JJK

> kandhasamy,bheema,ravan ithinellam nalla hype undayirunnalloo.......


ai nte pakudi hype eadinokke undarnno??

----------


## Flackyz

> murugadossineyum shankarineyum compare cheyatae podae..


7aaaammm arive enna cinemakkk nalla initial kittiyatenganee yennnum onnu paranju thannaatteeeee........ ith shankar,vikram padamanu alllathe shankarinte mathram padamalllaaa...... boys shankar padamennu parayamm,,,,

----------


## Flackyz

> ai nte pakudi hype eadinokke undarnno??


'ai'kk hype vannathenganeyanuuu,,,, annyanu shesham vikram shankar onnikkunnna padamayathu kondanuuuuuu.....

----------


## GangsteR

> 7aaaammm arive enna cinemakkk nalla initial kittiyatenganee yennnum onnu paranju thannaatteeeee........ ith shankar,vikram padamanu alllathe shankarinte mathram padamalllaaa...... boys shankar padamennu parayamm,,,,


veendum pazhayidathu tannae ethi....njan vittu..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## JJK

> 'ai'kk hype vannathenganeyanuuu,,,, annyanu shesham vikram shankar onnikkunnna padamayathu kondanuuuuuu.....


 :Fight1:  :Fight1:  :Fight1:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## K K R

_Ithinte trailer ee aduth vallathum release kaanuo??? Atleast teaser enkilum? Kothiyaavunnu shankar entha shoot cheyth vechekunne enn kaanan.._

----------


## AslaN

> 


 :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## anupkerb1

> 'ai'kk hype vannathenganeyanuuu,,,, annyanu shesham vikram shankar onnikkunnna padamayathu kondanuuuuuu.....


noo man...Its only Coz of SHANKAR....I chinese movie edhoo oru karma inspiratn annenu ketuuuu I shoot start cheyunathinu mune njan aa chinese padam subttl polum illathe kandu....SHANKAR movie aythu kondu matram anuu itrequm talparyam

----------


## GangsteR

> _Ithinte trailer ee aduth vallathum release kaanuo??? Atleast teaser enkilum? Kothiyaavunnu shankar entha shoot cheyth vechekunne enn kaanan.._


ee aduthonnum nokkenda..bhagyamundel ponkalinu prateekshikkaam

----------


## GangsteR

> 


itz not vikram..fan made

----------


## GangsteR

> noo man...Its only Coz of SHANKAR....I chinese movie edhoo oru karma inspiratn annenu ketuuuu I shoot start cheyunathinu mune njan aa chinese padam subttl polum illathe kandu....SHANKAR movie aythu kondu matram anuu itrequm talparyam


anganonnum parayallae macha, aaru direct cheytalum vikram kazhinjittae ullu aarum... :Yeye:

----------


## Viru

> noo man...Its only Coz of SHANKAR....I chinese movie edhoo oru karma inspiratn annenu ketuuuu I shoot start cheyunathinu mune njan aa chinese padam subttl polum illathe kandu....SHANKAR movie aythu kondu matram anuu itrequm talparyam


Nanban oke shankar movie ayitum ore van hype engum vanilalo even vijay back to back hit nalkikodiruna timil iragiyite polum

----------


## GangsteR

> Nanban oke shankar movie ayitum ore van hype engum vanilalo even vijay back to back hit nalkikodiruna timil iragiyite polum


Nanban 3 idiots remake allae, no new story, so athu enganae aakumennu ellarkum ariyam, athinu kittenda hype vannittundu...

----------


## Viru

> Nanban 3 idiots remake allae, no new story, so athu enganae aakumennu ellarkum ariyam, athinu kittenda hype vannittundu...


Shankar moviekale epozhum hype kanum,athe angerude brand name konde thane without a doubt.pakshe ore huge hype engum nanbane ilayirunu,athe ore atbb filiminte remake ayodanene oke veneamenkil ini parayam athra thane.

Bw ee padam iragikazhinjite nokam vikrathinte contribution enthayirikum ene ithil

----------


## Flackyz

> Shankar moviekale epozhum hype kanum,athe angerude brand name konde thane without a doubt.pakshe ore huge hype engum nanbane ilayirunu,athe ore atbb filiminte remake ayodanene oke veneamenkil ini parayam athra thane.
> 
> Bw ee padam iragikazhinjite nokam vikrathinte contribution enthayirikum ene ithil


VIKRAM KIDANNNU KASHTAPEDUNNATHELLLAM VERUTHEYANUUU.... PADAM IRANGI KAZHINALUMMMM ... PERFORMANCEE MARAKAMAYIRUNNNALUM IVAROKKKE SHANKARINTE PERE PARAYUUUU.... ENTHU KONDANU SHANKAR EEE CHARACTER THUDARCHAYAYI FLOP THARUNNNA VIKRAMINU KODUTHUUU ennuu ivanmaar chinthikkunnilllaaaaa.....

----------


## Flackyz

> Nanban 3 idiots remake allae, no new story, so athu enganae aakumennu ellarkum ariyam, athinu kittenda hype vannittundu...


remake chaithal shankarinte hype kurayum,,, new story aaanenkil shankarinu hype kooduthalummm,namichu tholikkatty aparam thannee,,,,

----------


## anupkerb1

> Shankar moviekale epozhum hype kanum,athe angerude brand name konde thane without a doubt.pakshe ore huge hype engum nanbane ilayirunu,athe ore atbb filiminte remake ayodanene oke veneamenkil ini parayam athra thane.
> 
> Bw ee padam iragikazhinjite nokam vikrathinte contribution enthayirikum ene ithil


Nanban 3 idiots remake arnuu....athinu endhu hype anuu vendathu ? 
shankarl ninu prethhiqunathu atharam movies alaa..technically brilliant ayaa muves anuu.athu kondu tane 3 I remake ayaa nanbanu sadarna shankar movieq undakarullaa hype illaa....athu vikram cheythalum,arnold schoznekar cheythalum nanbanu karyam ayiii hype kitan ponillaa......vikrathint contrubtn endhaylum kanum..agane endheqlm vikrathinu contibute cheyan pattiyautnekil athu SHANKAR movie ayathu kondu matram anuu...valla linguswamyo, hari oke aneql vikram thalla kuthi ninalum vikrathint chila pans matram kanum....

----------


## Flackyz

> anganonnum parayallae macha, aaru direct cheytalum vikram kazhinjittae ullu aarum...


enth role koduthalum athinte poornathayilethikkkan vikram kazhinjittteee olluuu mattarummm... athu nngalk ariyillenkilum tamil directersine ariyaaaaammm....

----------


## anupkerb1

> VIKRAM KIDANNNU KASHTAPEDUNNATHELLLAM VERUTHEYANUUU.... PADAM IRANGI KAZHINALUMMMM ... PERFORMANCEE MARAKAMAYIRUNNNALUM IVAROKKKE SHANKARINTE PERE PARAYUUUU.... *ENTHU KONDANU SHANKAR EEE CHARACTER THUDARCHAYAYI FLOP THARUNNNA VIKRAMINU KODUTHUUU ennuu ivanmaar chinthikkunnilllaaaaa.*....


Vikram kazji kudichu jeevichotenu shankar karuthi kaanum

----------


## Flackyz

> Nanban 3 idiots remake arnuu....athinu endhu hype anuu vendathu ? 
> shankarl ninu prethhiqunathu atharam movies alaa..technically brilliant ayaa muves anuu.athu kondu tane 3 I remake ayaa nanbanu sadarna shankar movieq undakarullaa hype illaa....athu vikram cheythalum,arnold schoznekar cheythalum nanbanu karyam ayiii hype kitan ponillaa......vikrathint contrubtn endhaylum kanum..agane endheqlm vikrathinu contibute cheyan pattiyautnekil athu SHANKAR movie ayathu kondu matram anuu...valla linguswamyo, hari oke aneql vikram thalla kuthi ninalum vikrathint chila pans matram kanum....


pithamakan, sethu,deivathirumakal ithelllam shankar padangalayirunnnooo????

----------


## anupkerb1

> pithamakan, sethu,deivathirumakal ithelllam shankar padangalayirunnnooo????


contribute cheythal matram pora...athu kananum aallu keranam...

----------


## Flackyz

> Vikram kazji kudichu jeevichotenu shankar karuthi kaanum


ha ha ha thante thani roopam purathuvannallooo... hari suryye vachu 4 padam pidikkunnundeee simham3, ssimham4,5,6...... storykk mattamillenkium nayikamar anushka,hansika, nayanthara oro partilum ivarodapppam oru nayika koodukayum cheeeyyyummmmm......

----------


## GangsteR

> Shankar moviekale epozhum hype kanum,athe angerude brand name konde thane without a doubt.pakshe ore huge hype engum nanbane ilayirunu,athe ore atbb filiminte remake ayodanene oke veneamenkil ini parayam athra thane.
> 
> Bw ee padam iragikazhinjite nokam vikrathinte contribution enthayirikum ene ithil


bhai,3 idiots remakinu enthu hype varana...shankaril ninnum ithonnumalla prateekshikunnathu




> Nanban 3 idiots remake arnuu....athinu endhu hype anuu vendathu ? 
> shankarl ninu prethhiqunathu atharam movies alaa..technically brilliant ayaa muves anuu.athu kondu tane 3 I remake ayaa nanbanu sadarna shankar movieq undakarullaa hype illaa....athu vikram cheythalum,arnold schoznekar cheythalum nanbanu karyam ayiii hype kitan ponillaa......vikrathint contrubtn endhaylum kanum..agane endheqlm vikrathinu contibute cheyan pattiyautnekil athu SHANKAR movie ayathu kondu matram anuu...valla linguswamyo, hari oke aneql vikram thalla kuthi ninalum vikrathint chila pans matram kanum....

----------


## GangsteR

> VIKRAM KIDANNNU KASHTAPEDUNNATHELLLAM VERUTHEYANUUU.... PADAM IRANGI KAZHINALUMMMM ... PERFORMANCEE MARAKAMAYIRUNNNALUM IVAROKKKE SHANKARINTE PERE PARAYUUUU.... ENTHU KONDANU SHANKAR EEE CHARACTER THUDARCHAYAYI FLOP THARUNNNA VIKRAMINU KODUTHUUU ennuu ivanmaar chinthikkunnilllaaaaa.....


rodhanam.......

----------


## Flackyz

> contribute cheythal matram pora...athu kananum aallu keranam...


deivathirumakaline aalu keriyilleeeee.... pitamakanu aalu keriyilleee..... surya deivathirumakalile role chaithirunnenkil tamizhanmarum,lokathile mattu aalukalum padam kanunnathu nirthiyeneeee

----------


## anupkerb1

> ha ha ha thante thani roopam purathuvannallooo... hari suryye vachu 4 padam pidikkunnundeee simham3, ssimham4,5,6...... storykk mattamillenkium nayikamar anushka,hansika, nayanthara oro partilum ivarodapppam oru nayika koodukayum cheeeyyyummmmm......


Vikrathnu padam illanu parajenu proof ayitanoo suryaq padam undenu parayunnathuu...ee vikram , surya araanu enoqe arijatuu post idunee... :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR

> remake chaithal shankarinte hype kurayum,,, new story aaanenkil shankarinu hype kooduthalummm,namichu tholikkatty aparam thannee,,,,


namichadae...3 idiots athu polae remake cheythu hype undakan rajnikanth vicharichal polum kazhiyilla..ithu manasilakatae ividae kidannu adi koodunna ninnae sammatikanam  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Flackyz

> rodhanam.......


vikraminte padathinte threadum thudangy deride cheyyunnnaaaa ningalude dheena rodhanam pinne parayanooo

----------


## GangsteR

> enth role koduthalum athinte poornathayilethikkkan vikram kazhinjittteee olluuu mattarummm... athu nngalk ariyillenkilum tamil directersine ariyaaaaammm....


 :Jokker:  :OMG Sign:

----------


## anupkerb1

> deivathirumakaline aalu keriyilleeeee.... pitamakanu aalu keriyilleee..... surya deivathirumakalile role chaithirunnenkil tamizhanmarum,lokathile mattu aalukalum padam kanunnathu nirthiyeneeee


 Agane aalu keriyathu kondakum bai nerthe egane oru post itee....ENTHU KONDANU SHANKAR EEE CHARACTER THUDARCHAYAYI FLOP THARUNNNA VIKRAMINU KODUTHUUU ennuu ivanmaar chinthikkunnilllaaaaa..... :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR

> deivathirumakaline aalu keriyilleeeee.... pitamakanu aalu keriyilleee..... surya deivathirumakalile role chaithirunnenkil tamizhanmarum,lokathile mattu aalukalum padam kanunnathu nirthiyeneeee





> ha ha ha thante thani roopam purathuvannallooo... hari suryye vachu 4 padam pidikkunnundeee simham3, ssimham4,5,6...... storykk mattamillenkium nayikamar anushka,hansika, nayanthara oro partilum ivarodapppam oru nayika koodukayum cheeeyyyummmmm......



haha...nintae asukham manassilayi... :Vandivittu:

----------


## anupkerb1

> vikraminte padathinte threadum thudangy deride cheyyunnnaaaa ningalude dheena rodhanam pinne parayanooo


evide Vikrathine downride cheyunnathu Bai tane annu

----------


## Flackyz

> namichadae...3 idiots athu polae remake cheythu hype undakan rajnikanth vicharichal polum kazhiyilla..ithu manasilakatae ividae kidannu adi koodunna ninnae sammatikanam


padan irangiyathinu sheshamallleee 3idiots poleyanu oru changesum varuthiyittillla ennu manassilayath,,... eee hype undakunnath releasinu mupallleee relesinu sheshamallalloooo..... ningalude hype koottalum kurakkalum inganeyanennu manssilayiiiii....

----------


## GangsteR

> vikraminte padathinte threadum thudangy deride cheyyunnnaaaa ningalude dheena rodhanam pinne parayanooo


evudae deride cheytenna...!!! machan ividae aavashyamillatae dialogue adichitallae... :Kalikkuva:

----------


## Flackyz

> evide Vikrathine downride cheyunnathu Bai tane annu


iniyelllam ente thalayilittoo ningalokke deride cheyyatha punnyalanmarum

----------


## anupkerb1

> iniyelllam ente thalayilittoo ningalokke deride cheyyatha punnyalanmarum


vikram thdarchayii flop matram tarunna star anenu njala anoo  paraje?

----------


## Flackyz

> evudae deride cheytenna...!!! machan ividae aavashyamillatae dialogue adichitallae...


ningal pinne oru dialogum adikkillalloooo      vikramine thazhthy shankarine pokki ningal etra post aaanu eee thredil ittittullathhh.....

----------


## Flackyz

> vikram thdarchayii flop matram tarunna star anenu njala anoo  paraje?


pinnra pranjeeeeeeeeeeee???????

----------


## GangsteR

> padan irangiyathinu sheshamallleee 3idiots poleyanu oru changesum varuthiyittillla ennu manassilayath,,... eee hype undakunnath releasinu mupallleee relesinu sheshamallalloooo..... ningalude hype koottalum kurakkalum inganeyanennu manssilayiiiii....


3 idiots remake release cheyumbol Enthiran polae aayirikkum ennu vivaram ulla aarum vicharikilla....

----------


## Flackyz

> haha...nintae asukham manassilayi...


thanikkum ee asukamallleeeeeeeeeeeeee ollatheeee....

----------


## Flackyz

> 3 idiots remake release cheyumbol Enthiran polae aayirikkum ennu vivaram ulla aarum vicharikilla....


3idiots kanaaaathhh etrayo tanizhanmaarrr undeee.... eee hindi cinemakalonnum tamilil hit aaavukayooo.... kanukayooo kuravanuuuuuu.... appol avarellam... 3idiots kannaaathvarude vivaram engane aayirikkkumennnuu onnu paranju tharamooo?????

----------


## Flackyz

> 


 :Girl Crazy:

----------


## GangsteR

> iniyelllam ente thalayilittoo ningalokke deride cheyyatha punnyalanmarum


 :Adhupinne:

----------


## anupkerb1

> 3idiots kanaaaathhh etrayo tanizhanmaarrr undeee.... eee hindi cinemakalonnum tamilil hit aaavukayooo.... kanukayooo kuravanuuuuuu.... appol avarellam... 3idiots kannaaathvarude vivaram engane aayirikkkumennnuu onnu paranju tharamooo?????


Hindi movies theatrl kanan pokathavarku vendi TN 3 I tamil dubbingl anu releas ayathuu....HINDI/Tamil elam tvl premiere kazhinju 2 varshathinu shesham anu 3 I relase aakunathuu....youth 95% endhayalum 3I kanditundakum...veruthe  kidanu vivarakedu vilabathe ..

----------


## GangsteR

> ningal pinne oru dialogum adikkillalloooo      vikramine thazhthy shankarine pokki ningal etra post aaanu eee thredil ittittullathhh.....


vikratinodu oru virodavum illa..pinnae shankaril aanu hope koodutal, athinnu tettu ullatayi thoniyilla..vikraminae tazhti ennu machantae verum thonnal matram

----------


## Flackyz

> Vikrathnu padam illanu parajenu proof ayitanoo suryaq padam undenu parayunnathuu...ee vikram , surya araanu enoqe arijatuu post idunee...


ee suryayum,vikramum aaranennnu onnnu paranju tharamooo?????

----------


## anupkerb1

> ee suryayum,vikramum aaranennnu onnnu paranju tharamooo?????


thonii athu ariyillanuu....bai tym kittumbol GOOGLE search cheythu nokii manasilaku ..aranu surya enum vikram enum.....athu padichatu vaa nale kanam...

----------


## GangsteR

> 3idiots kanaaaathhh etrayo tanizhanmaarrr undeee.... eee hindi cinemakalonnum tamilil hit aaavukayooo.... kanukayooo kuravanuuuuuu.... appol avarellam... 3idiots kannaaathvarude vivaram engane aayirikkkumennnuu onnu paranju tharamooo?????


da 3 idiots iranguyathu 2009il Nanban 2012il.... kanendavar maximum tvyil koodiyokae kandittundu, aa filminae patti oru ideayum illata aarum kanilla..pinnae urban areasil hindi films valya mecham undakilla....

----------


## Flackyz

> Hindi movies theatrl kanan pokathavarku vendi TN 3 I tamil dubbingl anu releas ayathuu....HINDI/Tamil elam tvl premiere kazhinju 2 varshathinu shesham anu 3 I relase aakunathuu....youth 95% endhayalum 3I kanditundakum...veruthe  kidanu vivarakedu vilabathe ..


ippol ingane aayooo.... hindi padam tamilil dubb chaithalum athu kanunnnavarude ennnam 10% thazheyanuuuu..... ningal enthinte adisthnathilanuuu youth 95%% kandennu paranjathhh.... aru pakkka masala padam aaanenkil ningal paranjathinodu pakuthiyenkilum yojikkkaaammmmmm.....

----------


## GangsteR

> ee suryayum,vikramum aaranennnu onnnu paranju tharamooo?????


vikram aarennu ariyatae enganaeya nee angerudae pan aayathu... :Engane:

----------


## anupkerb1

> ippol ingane aayooo.... hindi padam tamilil dubb chaithalum athu kanunnnavarude ennnam 10% thazheyanuuuu..... ningal enthinte adisthnathilanuuu youth 95%% kandennu paranjathhh.... aru pakkka masala padam aaanenkil ningal paranjathinodu pakuthiyenkilum yojikkkaaammmmmm.....


Theatrl poyi kanum enu njan parajatilla...tvl channelil enu parajitundanruu..VISHWAROOPAM malayalthl vana polee.....Tamilar masala padam matre kanoo ?enitu endha Thandavam , Rajapatti oqe flop ,disaster ayathuu

----------


## Flackyz

> da 3 idiots iranguyathu 2009il Nanban 2012il.... kanendavar maximum tvyil koodiyokae kandittundu, aa filminae patti oru ideayum illata aarum kanilla..pinnae urban areasil hindi films valya mecham undakilla....


machanee malayalikal aaanenkil ningal paranjathinodu njaan 100% yojikkunnuuuu....... tamil nattil hindi cinema kanunnavarude ennam valare kuravanuuuuu.... athu dubb chaithathanenkil polum avar kanilllaaa.... ippozhum 3idiots kandittillatha ethrayo pere enikkariyaaaammmmm

----------


## Flackyz

> Theatrl poyi kanum enu njan parajatilla...tvl channelil enu parajitundanruu..VISHWAROOPAM malayalthl vana polee.....Tamilar masala padam matre kanoo ?enitu endha Thandavam , Rajapatti oqe flop ,disaster ayathuu


3idots eathu chanalilanu ittathuuu ennu onnu paranju tharamo???? njan paranjathhh hindi padam kanunnuvenkil masala padathodayirikkum thalparyam prakadippikkukaa.... pinnne ithinte idayilekkk rajapattaii, thandavam eduthittath enthinanu ennu manassilayyiiii... iniyum ithu munnootttu kondupokaaan njaaan ishtapedunniiillllaaaaaaa......

----------


## anupkerb1

> 3idots eathu chanalilanu ittathuuu ennu onnu paranju tharamo???? njan paranjathhh hindi padam kanunnuvenkil masala padathodayirikkum thalparyam prakadippikkukaa.... pinnne ithinte idayilekkk rajapattaii, thandavam eduthittath enthinanu ennu manassilayyiiii... iniyum ithu munnootttu kondupokaaan njaaan ishtapedunniiillllaaaaaaa......


TAMIL masala matre kanoo ?athu kondu anuu masala ayaa rajapatai ,thadavam pati chodichathu....
njan tamil  channela kanarilaa....athu kondu tane edhu channel annenu aiyillaa...bt tamil dubng releas ayitund...athu youtbl ninu kanditund....Hindi kanan alee avarq madiyuloo..tamil kanan madi ilaloo....

----------


## Flackyz

> thonii athu ariyillanuu....bai tym kittumbol GOOGLE search cheythu nokii manasilaku ..aranu surya enum vikram enum.....athu padichatu vaa nale kanam...


atu padikkkanooo,,, padichillenkil nallle choriyanayittt neeee varillleeee????.... googlil search chaithal matrme kittathollooo???? ningalude kayyil ivarekurichu valla notesum undenkil mail ayachu tharamoooo??????

----------


## Flackyz

> TAMIL masala matre kanoo ?athu kondu anuu masala ayaa rajapatai ,thadavam pati chodichathu....
> njan tamil  channela kanarilaa....athu kondu tane edhu channel annenu aiyillaa...bt tamil dubng releas ayitund...athu youtbl ninu kanditund....Hindi kanan alee avarq madiyuloo..tamil kanan madi ilaloo....


3idiots parayumpol dabanginte karyamno parayunnathh... krishum dubbb chitthh irakkiyittundeee... 3idiotsine kurichu  kettittilllaaaa,,, pinnne dubb chaitha padam aanenkil shankar direct cheyyumo????????

----------


## anupkerb1

> 3idiots parayumpol dabanginte karyamno parayunnathh... krishum dubbb chitthh irakkiyittundeee... 3idiotsine kurichu  kettittilllaaaa,,, pinnne dubb chaitha padam aanenkil shankar direct cheyyumo????????


dabang enaa oru word njan parajathayii kanichu taroo...iyal endhunokeya parayane....samathichu 3I hindikar matre kanditulooo..

----------


## Flackyz

> vikram aarennu ariyatae enganaeya nee angerudae pan aayathu...


.ee vikram , surya araanu enoqe arijatuu post idunee..
thante kootukaranuuu marupadi koduthathanuuuu surya pane...

----------


## Flackyz

> dabang enaa oru word njan parajathayii kanichu taroo...iyal endhunokeya parayane....samathichu 3I hindikar matre kanditulooo..


 tamil channela kanarilaa....athu kondu tane edhu channel annenu aiyillaa...bt tamil dubng releas ayitund...athu youtbl ninu kanditund....Hindi kanan alee avarq



innna kandooooooooo..... ningal endhokkeya parayunnathennnuuu aadyam nokkkuuuuu.... ennnittt ente post nokkkan vaaaaaa..... remake eduthal hype kurayukayum new story eduthal hype koodunnna directeranu shankar ennu manassilakkithannathinum nandhiiii

----------


## anupkerb1

> tamil channela kanarilaa....athu kondu tane edhu channel annenu aiyillaa...bt tamil dubng releas ayitund...athu youtbl ninu kanditund....Hindi kanan alee avarq 
> innna kandooooooooo..... ningal endhokkeya parayunnathennnuuu aadyam nokkkuuuuu.... ennnittt ente post nokkkan vaaaaaa..... remake eduthal hype kurayunnna directeranu shankar ennu manassilakkithannathinum nandhiiii


Athu DUBNG aleee...dabang evide??
remake eduthathu kondu alaa SHANKAR hype kurayunathuu....shakarnt Movie enu parayumbol ANNAYAN poleyoo ,ENdhiran polathe muves anuuu elarum agrahikunnathuu..alathe 3I,dabang polathe moves aala....taniq reply tanu eniq vattakunu..gudn88

----------


## Flackyz

> Athu DUBNG aleee...dabang evide??
> remake eduthathu kondu alaa SHANKAR hype kurayunathuu....shakarnt Movie enu parayumbol ANNAYAN poleyoo ,ENdhiran polathe muves anuuu elarum agrahikunnathuu..alathe 3I,dabang polathe moves aala....taniq reply tanu eniq vattakunu..gudn88


appol thanikkuuu reply thannna ente avasthayoooo..... chummma kidannu urulatheeee ningal parayunnnathu poleyanenkil sankar eathu padam chaitalum ore hype aayirikkumm... allathe remake cheyyumpol hype kurayillllaaaaa...... sheri goood ni888888

----------


## GangsteR

> machanee malayalikal aaanenkil ningal paranjathinodu njaan 100% yojikkunnuuuu....... tamil nattil hindi cinema kanunnavarude ennam valare kuravanuuuuu.... athu dubb chaithathanenkil polum avar kanilllaaa.... ippozhum 3idiots kandittillatha ethrayo pere enikkariyaaaammmmm


ok anywayz signing off....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

suresh gopi ullath kond aanu keralathil ithra hype..  :Vedi:

----------


## GangsteR

> suresh gopi ullath kond aanu keralathil ithra hype..


 :Yahoo: ...

----------


## GangsteR

Ai third song is a prayer song
TNN | Sep 27, 2013, 12.06PM IST



The shoot for Shankar's next film, Ai, which is
considered a magnum opus, is all set to be wrapped up.
In the meantime, the third song from the film is already
complete and it is said to be a prayer number.
Lyrics for the songs are by Madhan Karky and music is
by AR Rahman. Rahman has always churned out
spiritual numbers that have a soothing effect in the
soul. Let's hope the spiritual number from this song
also manages to strike a chord. We hear that lines
penned by Madhan Karky have moved the director and
the composer. Ai has Vikram and Amy Jackson in the
lead and the film has been shot in exotic locales.

----------


## GangsteR

Karky moves Shankar and Rahman!
Sep 27, 2013



Ai directed by Shankar is steadily inching towards the finish line.
Vikram’s had work and weight loss for this Shankar’s magnum opus was much evident when Chiyaan made his presence in the recently concluded Centenary Celebrations of Indian Cinema in Chennai.
Under A R Rahman’s musical baton,
three songs have been recorded for Ai and incidentally
Madhan Karky has penned the lyrics for all of them. The
third song which got recorded recently happened to be a
prayer number, the lines of which had apparently moved
Shankar and Rahman. When it comes to spiritual numbers,
Rahman always brings in a lot of soul and insiders reveal
that this number also would be one such ditty. And when
there is a combo of Rahman, Shankar and Karky, the
expectations are bound to soar!

----------


## shahin369

vikram shankar rahman  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> vikram shankar rahman


 :Yeye: ......

----------


## GangsteR

Rajini in Vikram’s film!



If reports are to be believed, Rajinikanth will be seen
as himself in a cameo in Shankar’s Ai. The film stars
Vikram and Amy Jackson as the lead pair and is fast
progressing.
The director had created a cameo for Rajini in this film
and has sought his call sheet to shoot it soon.
Sources close to Ai say that Rajinikanth will appear for
a few seconds in Ai and he has agreed to do it mainly
because he enjoys a good rapport with Shankar.
Looks like Ai is getting bigger than it earlier was!

----------


## GangsteR

Soul-stirring song in Vikrams Ai

[IMG] http://www.iflickz.com/wp-content/up...ms-Ai-150x150.[/IMG]

Recently, Madhan Karky had penned the lyrics for a wonderful prayer song and music director AR Rahman has come up with a
soul-stirring music. Yes, this song will feature in Ai, directed by Shankar.
Shankar has a strong penchant for good music
and AR Rahman has always given his best for
him. When Madan Karky was asked to come up
with some great lyrics for this prayer song, he
did his best and AR Rahman put in all his skills
to use to turn it into a great song. Shankar and
Vikram are very happy with the outcome and
opine that it will be one of the highlights of the
album.

----------


## GangsteR

Another prayer song in Kollywood!
By Ambili S [ September 28, 2013 ]



We had reported that Vikram has gone bald for Shankar's
Ai . The shooting for the film is progressing briskly and we
hear that the team recently shot a prayer song, composed
by A.R. Rahman. Interestingly, Vijay Sethupathi IABK team
also shot for a prayer song.
Ai will be released in 17 languages. Earlier, Rajinikanth's
Enthiran ( Robot ) released in 9 languages. Ai has Amy
Jackson as the leading lady; P.C. Sreeram is the
cinematographer, Sreekar Prasad is the editor.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


baluthaakki ido

----------


## GangsteR

> baluthaakki ido


kanan pattunillae

----------


## GangsteR

RUMOUR

----------


## GangsteR

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UY7nDoK...%3DUY7nDoKQ0Cc

----------


## GangsteR

:Yahoo: .....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kevin

nte palleee...
padam bb aayal mathi aayirunnu

----------


## GangsteR

> nte palleee...
> padam bb aayal mathi aayirunnu


samshayam undo... :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## veecee

> 


 :Shocked: 
wt...!!!!

----------


## Viru



----------


## Viru

http://www.cinemalead.com/news-id-vi...-10-133537.htm

----------


## jumail pala

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/521983_307864309355588_816857682_n.jpg

----------


## jumail pala

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.n...16857682_n.jpg

----------


## Viru

> 





> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.n...16857682_n.jpg


*Official alla,imaginary design ane*

----------


## pammuty

Ente pally  :Ho:   :Ho: 
Anyayam

----------


## pammuty

> 


 :Ho:   :Ho:   :Ho:

----------


## MHP369

:salut: .....

----------


## GangsteR

> *Official alla,imaginary design ane*


fan made.....

----------


## kevin

that is from wolfman...athu oru aana bore padam aayirunnu...

ee type entho setup aanennu ellarkum samshayam undu.....padam kathi enganum aayal ee noottandile ettavum valya disappointment aayirikkum...

----------


## GangsteR

> that is from wolfman...athu oru aana bore padam aayirunnu...
> 
> ee type entho setup aanennu ellarkum samshayam undu.....padam kathi enganum aayal ee noottandile ettavum valya disappointment aayirikkum...


I think it is from a song ..like the snake song of muthalvan

----------


## kevin

> I think it is from a song ..like the snake song of muthalvan


shankar aayathu kondu anganeyum aavam...puthumayulla oru katha aanel sakala recordum pottikkum illenkilum bb aakum ennu karutham..

----------


## GangsteR

> shankar aayathu kondu anganeyum aavam...puthumayulla oru katha aanel sakala recordum pottikkum illenkilum bb aakum ennu karutham..


shankar  :Giveup:

----------


## Flackyz

> shankar


chiyaaaan vikram

----------


## GangsteR

> chiyaaaan vikram


mammookka  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## anupkerb1

> 


fanmade poster ale...ithu munp ivide post cheythitundd

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

SG annan thaniku Ai-yil surprise villain character aanennu ippozhe pottichallo....pavam shankar ethoke ariyunnundo aavo?

----------


## PunchHaaji

> SG annan thaniku Ai-yil surprise villain character aanennu ippozhe pottichallo....pavam shankar ethoke ariyunnundo aavo?


main vilain suresh annan alla!!

----------


## PunchHaaji

> vikram shankar rahman


Peter Hein Anthony Rajni   :Band:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> main vilain suresh annan alla!!


Pinne aara? Upun patel?...or one vikram itself?

----------


## GangsteR

> SG annan thaniku Ai-yil surprise villain character aanennu ippozhe pottichallo....pavam shankar ethoke ariyunnundo aavo?


ingerae pidichu role kodutha shankarinae paranjal mathi...shit

----------


## xeon

> SG annan thaniku Ai-yil surprise villain character aanennu ippozhe pottichallo....pavam shankar ethoke ariyunnundo aavo?


SG annan surprise villain aanennu angeru thanne parayum... odukkam padam irangumbol angeru surprise villain aayirikkilla.. athanu surprise... ho SG annan rocks

----------


## GangsteR

> SG annan surprise villain aanennu angeru thanne parayum... odukkam padam irangumbol angeru surprise villain aayirikkilla.. athanu surprise... ho SG annan rocks


ingeru ikkayae teri paranjathodu koodi veruthu... :Hammer:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

VIKRAM'S ORDEAL TO CONTINUE FOR ONE MORE MONTH

Actor Vikram has been on a strict diet for the past several
months and the actor has reduced about 16 kgs for
Shankar’s Ai. Shankar has instructed Vikram to continue
the diet restrictions for one more month and in order to
avoid cravings the actor is not even shown tasty food - be
it at home or on the sets. Hope all of you remember the
skinny look of Vikram when he came for the centenary
celebrations of cinema.

----------


## GangsteR

> 


Chiyaan, Mani Ratnam, Suhasini and Bejoy Nambiar with
Busan Film Festival Organizers .....

----------


## GangsteR

................

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Break from Ai sees Amy bond with elephants
V Lakshmi,TNN | Oct 11, 2013, 12.00AM IST



For her birthday this year, Amy Jackson adopted a wild
dolphin, Smoothie, who swims around the coast of the
UK. And now, the actress has taken up the cause of
protecting elephants. Amy has volunteered with the
Elephant Rehabilitation Centre in Kerala, and spent
three days there recently.
Amy says, "I had a three-day break from Shankar's
shoot (for the film Ai), and decided to visit the
Kodanad Elephant Sanctuary and the rehabilitation
centre in Kerala. The time I spent with these amazing
creatures has been incredible. Poaching mainly occurs
in Africa. However, working closely with the elephants
here in India has made me even more determined to
put a stop to poaching against not only elephants, but
rhinos as well."
The Madrasapattinam girl is also working towards a
fundraiser and awareness for Tusk Trust, which has
some big names, including Prince William, supporting
the cause. "I've also completed a campaign for PETA
India recently. I'm a big animal lover, and intend to do
my bit to create awareness against animal cruelty," she
signs off.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## veecee



----------


## GangsteR

> 


not this film

----------


## Flackyz

> mammookka


mammmoookkkkkaaa chiyaaaan vikrammm

----------


## GangsteR

:Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

1st look expected on january

----------


## shahin369

chiyaan  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

Fan Made

----------


## GangsteR

Final schedule will wrap on couple of weeks..

----------


## SUDHI

ethu ennaaanu rls......2015 ??

----------


## SUDHI

> 



ente shnkar aannaaa....vikrathe angu kolam keduthi kalanjallo.......

----------


## kandahassan

> ethu ennaaanu rls......2015 ??


april 14 , 2014

----------


## SUDHI

> april 14 , 2014



thankz for your most valid and accurate update !!

----------


## kandahassan

> thankz for your most valid and accurate update !!


kandan daa..............

----------


## GangsteR

> ente shnkar aannaaa....vikrathe angu kolam keduthi kalanjallo.......


vikram daaaa.. :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## shahin369

> 1st look expected on january


am waiting...

----------


## shahin369

> april 14 , 2014


itrayum days koodi wait cheyano !!!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

> 


*Pani Paalumoooo* :Ahupinne:  *News Source Trusted Aano ???*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Pani Paalumoooo* *News Source Trusted Aano ???*


yaa moviecrow is trustable...

----------


## GangsteR

> itrayum days koodi wait cheyano !!!


next year irangiyal bhagyam  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

now #Ai team canning the scenes of 18 years old # CHIYAAN # VIKRAM !!
விக்ரம் - எமி ஜாக்சன் நடிப்பில் உருவாகிக் கொண்டிருக்கும் படம் 'ஐ.' பிரமாண்ட இயக்குநர் ஷங்கர் இந்தப் படத்தை இயக்கி வருகிறார். கதைப்படி சேரிப்பகுதியில் வசிக்கும் இளைஞராக வருகிறாராம் விக்ரம். உடற்பயிற்சியில் ஆர்வம் கொண்ட
அவர், ஜிம்மிற்குச் சென்று உடலைக் கட்டுமஸ்தாக முறுக்கேற்றி வைத்திருப்பாராம். நவம்பர் இறுதி வரை இந்தப் படத்தின்
ஷூட்டிங் நடக்குமாம். தற்போது 18 வயது விக்ரம் கதாபாத்திரத்தை ஷூட்
செய்து வருகிறார்கள்.
எல்லா வேலைகளையும்
முடித்து அடுத்த வருடம் ஏப்ரல்
மாதம் படத்தை வெளியிடத்
திட்டமிட்டுள்ளார் ஷங்கர்.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## veecee

:Doh:   :Doh:

----------


## AslaN

Moviecrowo :Ennekollu:  karthi/vj fansintae site


> yaa moviecrow is trustable...

----------


## GangsteR

> Moviecrowo karthi/vj fansintae site


anganae thonunill..ithil varunna news okae trustable aayittundu

----------


## GangsteR

Exclusive: 18 வயது விக்ரம்!
விக்ரம் - எமி ஜாக்சன் நடிப்பில் உருவாகிக்
கொண்டிருக்கும் படம் 'ஐ.' பிரமாண்ட இயக்குநர்
ஷங்கர் இந்தப் படத்தை இயக்கி வருகிறார்.
கதைப்படி சேரிப்பகுதியில் வசிக்கும்
இளைஞராக வருகிறாராம் விக்ரம்.
உடற்பயிற்சியில் ஆர்வம் கொண்ட அவர்,
ஜிம்மிற்குச் சென்று உடலைக் கட்டுமஸ்தாக
முறுக்கேற்றி வைத்திருப்பாராம்.
நவம்பர் இறுதி வரை இந்தப் படத்தின் ஷூட்டிங்
நடக்குமாம். தற்போது 18 வயது விக்ரம்
கதாபாத்திரத்தை ஷூட் செய்து வருகிறார்கள்.
எல்லா வேலைகளையும் முடித்து அடுத்த
வருடம் ஏப்ரல் மாதம் படத்தை வெளியிடத்
திட்டமிட்டுள்ளார்

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram’s Ai filming at rapid pace



While gossipmongers are abuzz that Shankar’s directorial
Vikram starrer Ai has been halted and the project has been
put on hold, here is the latest update that the film Ai is
very much ON and the makers are busy with shooting
schedules.
Ai unit members have informed that the shooting has been
progressing at brisk pace and soon the songs on the lead
actors will be canned. Amy Jackson is the female lead in
the movie.
Lyricist and poet Kabilan has penned three songs for Ai
movie and director Shankar is said to have quite impressed
with Kaliban’s work. AR Rahman is the music director of Ai
film.

----------


## GangsteR

Ai' Songs and Shooting
IndiaGlitz [Friday, October 18, 2013]



There was a recent rumour that buzzed that director
Shankar's Vikram starrer 'Ai' has been put to a halt and
that the shooting has been suspended. However, the team
has come out in the open declaring otherwise, showing
proof in their fast pace in shooting various scenes for the
film.
Meanwhile, lyricist and poet Kabilan had earlier penned
down two songs for the film, to AR Rahman's music. The
director read them out and was instantly impressed by the
lyricist's verbal prowess, granting him more opportunities in
the film. As a result, now Kabilan has written three songs
for 'Ai'. So when the music is out, get ready to gear up
with your earphones and speakers for some interesting
tunes and impressive words.

----------


## GangsteR

shooting on.....

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar\'s ai is the last movie to use film technology !
19 Oct 2013- 09 50 AM


Gone are the days where film industry used film negatives
and rolls of films for shooting a movie. Now even the ARRI
who was a leading film negative manufacturers have opted
for digital and now they have also introduced ARRI Alexa
digital camera. Now the entire film industry has become
digital format that 90% of Tamil films are filming in digital
technology.
Sources say Shankar's Ai will be last film in Tamil to be
shot in film technology; Ai is slated for April 2014 release.
Though Ai was shot in film technology it should be
converted to digital as most of projections are using digital
technology now.

----------


## GangsteR

Ai is the Last Film to shoot and Release in Film Role Technology since all the film makers moved to Digital Techonolgy !!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Amy Jackson @ i_am_amyjackson 1h
Non existent weekend - shoot shoot shooting #Ai #LastLeg*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

*'Ai' to Wrap Up Soon*

First it was a sculpted look, then it was a beaten down thin look - it is a different look every time. Director Shankar refuses to reveal anything about Vikram's challenging and changing looks, which also adds to the suspense that the film carries. While it seems like a dead end, there is news from the film's editor, Antony, who helps us take a sneak peek. In an interaction, Antony revealed that the film has come out really well, and is sure to keep the audience glued to their seats.

However the well experienced editor also feels the jitters about the big project, as he said "There is always a certain amount of fear associated when I have to work with director Shankar, as it is a huge responsibility. However, he comforts us with his good natured friendliness." With Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead, and Ramkumar Ganesan, Santhanam, Suresh Gopi, Upen Patel and many others to its star cast, 'Ai' is produced by Aascar Ravichandran and canned by PC Sreeram, while music is scored by AR Rahman. 'Ai' team is currently shooting in Kodaikanal and sources close to the team reveals that the project is likely to be wrapped up by December this year, gunning for an April 2014 release.

----------


## GangsteR

Positive buzz from shankar\'s ai team
22 Oct 2013- 10 02 AM



Expectations are skyrocketing for Shankar’s Ai especially
after seeing Vikram’s different get-up and Shankar’s
suspense strategy of not revealing any of Vikram’s look in
the film.
Now the latest is that the film’s editor Antony has said that
the film has come out really well . He added though there
will be a huge fear while working with Shankar his friendly
working style and well planned work make everyone
comfortable.
The team has currently shooting a song at Kodaikanal and
Shankar is planning to finish the entire shoot by
December . Ai has Vikram,Amy Jackson,Ramkumar
Ganesan,Santhanam,Suresh Gopi ,Upen Patel and many to
its star cast. Produced by Aascar ravichandran the film has
music by AR Rahmana and PC Sreeram cranks the camera.
Ai is slated for April 2014 release.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram’s Ai has come out well: Anthony
Time:2:05 pm Date: Oct 22, 2013



Vikram’s Ai being directed by Shankar is one of the
awaited Tamil movies, as Shankar kept all the Ai related
information close to his chest and not revealed even
Vikram’s look and story line.
Now after quite a while Ai Editor Anthony says, Vikram
starrer has come out really well and Shankar’s friendly
approach made Ai cast and crew comfortable at work.
Shankar’s Ai shoots nearing completion and the director
who is presently shooting a song in Kodaikanal will wrap
up Ai by December.
Aascar Ravichandran producing Ai has music by Oscar
winner AR Rahman and cinematography by PC Sreeram,
while Vikram, Amy Jackson, Santhanam, Ramkumar,
Ganesan and Suresh Gopi are part of Ai cast.

----------


## GangsteR

Editor Anthony on Shankar's Ai

Shankar ‘Ai’ is one of the most anticipated films
and the shooting is inching towards completion.
Editor Anthony has revealed that the film has
come out very well and he added that Shankar’s
friendly approach made everyone comfortable at
the sets. The movie will be wrapped up by
December and it is expected to be released
during summer 2014.
Amy Jackson plays the leading lady in the film.
Vikram has undergone a lot of hardships to get
the right looks for the film. AR Rahman is scoring
music and cinematography is handled by PC
Sreeram. With the assurance of Ai’s editor, we
can expect the movie to take Tamil cinema to
next stage.

----------


## GangsteR

What’s up with Shankar’s Ai?


Director Shankar is planning to wrap the shooting of ‘Ai’ by the end of December this year. The director is planning to release this Vikram starrer during the summer vacations next year and has set a deadline for his crew. Currently, the entire team
is stationed in Kodaikanal where the director is
shooting a song sequence on Vikram and Amy
Jackson, we hear.
Ramkumar, Prabhu’s brother, will be seen in an
important role for the first time in this film. His
debut will be the talk of the town, says sources
close to the director. Ai’s music is composed by
AR Rahman and camera has been handled by PC
Sreeram.

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

Shankar seeks Railway permission for Vikram’s Ai
Time:12:10 am Date: Oct 24, 2013



One of the most awaited Tamil films Vikram’s Shankar
directing Ai is nearing completion. Meanwhile, Shankar is
waiting for the permission from Railway authorities to can
an important sequence.
Sources close to Vikram’s Ai team says, “As all the
Shankar films, Ai also has a significant scene to be filmed
in Railway station and the director is waiting for the official
nod from authorities. Once he gets the go-ahead,
Shankar’s Ai will be a wrap after 15 days final shoot in
Railway station.”
Amy Jackson is pairing Vikram in Ai, an Aascar
Ravichandran production. AR Rahman is the music
composer for Ai with cinematography by PC Sreeram and
editing by Anthony among the crew.

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson becomes 'Maniammal' for Shankar
Oct 24, 2013



Amy Jackson is set to make a big splash with Shankar's I (Ai). Her character in the movie is called Diya and she is mighty excited about the movie. In an exclusive chat with Behindwoods, she revealed more
"It has been really inspiring, humbling and motivating to share the
screen space with Vikram. He keeps pushing the
boundaries and has gone through so many physical
changes for the movie. I can't maintain my diet for even a
week but Vikram's efforts are immense.
I can't reveal much about the movie's plot but this
character Diya, is very close to my heart. I have 6 songs in
the movie, composed by magician A.R.Rahman. There are
some fabulous costumes and awesome choreography. I am
very fortunate to get this meaty role which offers plenty of
acting scope to me.
I have shot for 18 months with this crew and we have all
grown very close, like a family. We shot for 2 challenging
months in China and the weather extremes in the country
are marked. The language barrier in the country is also
huge.
Shankar Sir used to lightheartedly call me 'Maniammal' on
the sets as he wanted me to get into the character of the
Tamil girl that I am playing in the movie. (Does this hint
that she has dual roles in the movie as Diya and
Maniammal?)
P.C.Sreeram is 'God' behind the camera and a few of my
pics that he has tweeted are my all-time favorites. His
lighting sense is out of the world and his shots are picture
perfect."

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar Makes 'Ai' in Hollywood Standards
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, October 24, 2013]



With the 'Ai' team being virtually impenetrable, it is
impossible to gather any scoop on the film, except the
word of the director, on the film's progress. But we still
managed to get some info for you, having observed Upen
Patel, who is making his Kollywood debut with this film.
Upen, like Vikram, is on a strict diet, which is aimed
towards making his physique sleek and fit for a fight
sequence to be shot next month. We hear that the director
himself has designed this fight sequence for Upen, who is
to carry a particular form of martial arts to screen, which
has never before been seen in any Kollywood or Bollywood
movie.
However, the martial art form is also kept a secret, but we
know that the shooting of this sequence will take place in
Chennai. But why is Shankar taking every effort to make it
new and big? Because, he wants the film to be on par
with the Hollywood ones.

----------


## GangsteR

Much Awaited details on Shankar's AI
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, October 24, 2013]


One of the few names in K-town whose name itself is
enough to create expectation for a film right from the day
of its announcement is Director Shankar. His teaming up
with Chiyan Vikram after the blockbuster of 2005, Anniyan
just doubled the expectations. Shankar films are said to be
shot under close surveillance and the Director is popular for
guarding the details of his films from being leaked.
However the Directors himself shared some interesting
details of his latest films titled Ai and said its a romantic
thriller which will be a new genre of sorts to come from
him. The Director known for being updated with latest
technology threw some light on the make-up crew
employed for the film. The make-up is said to play a
important role in the making of the film he was on the look
out for the best make-up artistes in the world and finally
zeroed in on eta work shop who were previously
associated with Hollywood super hits like Lord Of The
Rings and Hobbit.
Shankar also said that the Weta Work shop people were
highly impressed after hearing the script and had told that
it will be a challenging task to work for such a film. People
at the Weta were shown Shankar's 2010 blockbuster
Endhiran which made them say that it is fresher than
Hollywood films. They also had conveyed their willingness
to work in the future projects of the most successful
Director of the Tamil film industry without minding about
the business.
A few months back photos revealing Vikram's looks for the
film and fans were surprised to see the experienced actor
look like a youth who is fresh out of college. The Director
said reducing wait for the character was not his insistence
and he had just suggested the actor to go for a make-up
change. it was Vikram's quest to experiment that he has
opted for a toned look for the film. However the situations
in the film necessitate a slim hero and Vikram's looks and
performance in those scenes are sure to leave the audience
spellbound as stated by the Ace Director. The Director also
praised the actor as an epitome of dedication and recalled
that he had only green vegetables during the shoot. .
The Director said that he was initially suspicious of the
suitability of the British girl Amy Jackson as the heroine of
this film. However a test shoot made by Cinematographer
P.C.Sreeram whom the Director is pairing up for the first
time had cleared his doubts on casting Madarasapattinam
girl. Shankar also said that they Amy was given the
dialogues written in Tanglish and the girl will come
prepared with them everyday.
Finally the Director had loads of praise for P.C.Sreeram the
of the acclaimed Cinematographers of Indian Cinema.
Shankar said that working with P.C.Sreeram is a beautiful
experience and it is a never before experienced challenge
for him to conceive scenes for PC's visual frame. Shankar
also said that the Cinematographer appears to be a tough
person but those who have worked with him can
understand that he is like a child.
Sources say that AI has reached its last schedule which will
include an action scene choreographed with an idea given
by the Director himself, touted to be one of the best stunt
scenes in Indian Cinema. It will feature Vikram and will be
choreographed by international Stunt Choreographer Upen
Patel.
Fans can look out for sparkling romance and blast of
action very soon.

----------


## OxY

any idea when is the first look or music launch?

----------


## veecee

> any idea when is the first look or music launch?


bext year nokkiyal mathi

----------


## Nithz

Chiyaaan Vikram In " AI "

----------


## GangsteR

I did not compel Vikram, says Shankar

Director Shankar has revealed that he had discussed
with Vikram only about his make up in the film Ai but
the star took initiative of losing weight to fit into the
character he had in mind.
Shankar said that he has seen Vikram eating raw
vegetables several days so that his weight doesn’t
increase dramatically. When it comes to dedication, no
one can beat Vikram, lauded Shankar.
Ai stars Amy Jackson as Vikram’s lead girl and the
film is getting ready for a release during the summer
vacations

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar deals with a new subject


In the Vikram starrer Ai, director Shankar has dealt with a new genre – romantic thriller. The ace director has said in an
interview to a leading magazine that this is a completely new genre for him and he is pleased with the outcome till now.
Shankar also added that all the characters in this
movie required special make-up and hence
make-up artistes from Hollywood have been
roped in. With the story being different, Shankar
said that it was very challenging for him but he
hopes to cross all the hurdles and come out with
a success film as usual! The movie is expected
to release during April next year.

----------


## GangsteR

Never seen before stunts in shankar\'s ai


Finally Shankar has opened up some interesting information
on Vikram’s Ai. The director said that Ai is a romantic
thriller and it is a unique kind of subject which he never
touched before. Speaking on the technicalities Shankar
said as make-up plays a important role in the film he
searched for someone who is the best in the world and
then he found out Weta work shop who did Lord Of The
Rings and Hobbit.
Shankar said after hearing the story of Ai Weta work shop
people said that the script is challenging and they are very
much interested in doing the film. Shankar also said that
Weta workshop experts have seen Endhiran and found the
film to be fresh when comparing to films in Hollywood.
Weta experts also told Shankar to discuss his future
projects with them and they least bothered about the
business.
On Vikram’s dedication Shankar said that he just
suggested Vikram on the make-up change but the actor
went for an experiment to reduce weight according to the
situations in the film. Shankar added each and every scene
of slim Vikram will enthrall audience. Shankar said that in
Tamil cinema dedication means Vikram and the actor ate
only green vegetables during the shoot.
On Amy Jackson Shankar said that he first had a doubt
that whether British girl like Amy will suit the role or not
but when PC Sreeram did a test shoot we got a
confidence Amy Jackson alone will suit such angelic
character.Shankar also said that they gave dialogues for
Amy in Tanglish and the actress will come prepared
everyday.
Shankar added working with PC Sreeram is a awesome
experience,Shankar says conceiving scenes for PC
Sreeram's visual frame is a tough task, though PC Sreeram
appears to be a tough person he is a child like person by
heart.
We also heard that now Ai is reaching its last schedule
where Shankar himself has given a action choreography
idea which is said to be par in with Hollywood stunts and
it will be one of the best stunt scenes in Indian cinema.
Sources say the fight scene will have both Vikram and
Upen Patel , an international action choreographer has
been roped in for the sequence.

----------


## Flackyz

> never seen before stunts in shankar\'s ai
> 
> 
> finally shankar has opened up some interesting information
> on vikram’s ai. The director said that ai is a romantic
> thriller and it is a unique kind of subject which he never
> touched before. Speaking on the technicalities shankar
> said as make-up plays a important role in the film he
> searched for someone who is the best in the world and
> ...


chiyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyya  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## GangsteR

Slim Vikram is surviving on greens and leaves
Oct 27, 2013



Vikram's incredible weight loss and physical metamorphosis for
Shankar's I are well-known and the director in a recent interview, said that Vikram is literally starving to get into his character's mold. He also said that slim Vikram's scenes would
be a rollercoaster for audiences.
"When others in the unit would be eating Biriyani, Vikram
would be chewing some leaves and vegetable greens. He is
dedication's other name in Tamil cinema"
It was Vikram's idea to actually lose weight for the role as
he felt actors in our country generally put on weight for
their films, but don't go the other way round and lose
weight drastically for their films.
Vikram's fans in the social media are already likening him
to Hollywood superstar Christian Bale, who went through a
shocking weight loss for his movie 'The Machinist' and also
quickly added substantial bulk to his frame for his roles in
Nolan's Batman movies.

----------


## GangsteR

Is it Vikram in AI ?

----------


## kevin

> Slim Vikram is surviving on greens and leaves
> Oct 27, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Vikram's incredible weight loss and physical metamorphosis for
> Shankar's I are well-known and the director in a recent interview, said that Vikram is literally starving to get into his character's mold. He also said that slim Vikram's scenes would
> be a rollercoaster for audiences.
> "When others in the unit would be eating Biriyani, Vikram
> ...



ennu vechal character ithonnum demand cheyyunnilla makeover praanthan aaya vikrathnte mattoru pukil aanenno ? angane onnum allenkil kollam, padam aavashyappedunnathu aanel raksheppttu..

padam appearance/looks ne base cheythu entho thanneyanu..telungil ithinte title manoharudu (handsome) ennu aanennu....!

----------


## GangsteR

> ennu vechal character ithonnum demand cheyyunnilla makeover praanthan aaya vikrathnte mattoru pukil aanenno ? angane onnum allenkil kollam, padam aavashyappedunnathu aanel raksheppttu..
> 
> padam appearance/looks ne base cheythu entho thanneyanu..telungil ithinte title manoharudu (handsome) ennu aanennu....!


adutha kanthasamy aakumo?!!

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram on a diet
TNN | Oct 27, 2013, 05.23PM IST



It looks like Vikram is on a weight loss programme. The
actor, we hear, has been surviving only on greens and
leaves. Shankar, the director of the film, says that even
if the entire set of Ai would be gorging on Biriyani,
Vikram would make do with greens and leaves.
Apparently, it was Vikram's idea to lose weight for the
film as he felt that actors in the country showed all
determination to put on weight but not the other way
round. Vikram has a slim avatar in the film.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## shahin369

> ennu vechal character ithonnum demand cheyyunnilla makeover praanthan aaya vikrathnte mattoru pukil aanenno ? angane onnum allenkil kollam, padam aavashyappedunnathu aanel raksheppttu..
> 
> padam appearance/looks ne base cheythu entho thanneyanu..telungil ithinte title manoharudu (handsome) ennu aanennu....!


yaa I feel the same, itrayum kittiyittum vikram padichillae... :lol;

----------


## Nithz

*Vikram Starving For "AI"*

http://www.cinemascoop.in/news/enter...-makeover-in-i

----------


## GangsteR

:Yahoo: .....

----------


## GangsteR

പട്ടിണിയും പരിവട്ടവുമായി വിക്രം

'കാശുണ്ടായാൽ മാത്രം പോര തിന്നാനുള്ള
യോഗം കൂടെ വേണം' എന്നാണ് ഇപ്പോൾ
വിക്രമിന്റെ അവസ്ഥയെ പറ്റി അറിയുമ്പോൾ
തോന്നിയ കാര്യം. ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട
ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ സംവിധായകൻ ഷങ്കറിന്റെ 'ഐ'
എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലാണ് വിക്രം ഇപ്പോൾ
അഭിനയിച്ചുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നത്. ശ്രദ്ധേയമായ
മറ്റൊരു കാര്യം ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന്
വേണ്ടി വിക്രം തന്റെ ശരീര ഭാരം 46
കിലോ ആണ് കുറച്ചത്. ഇന്ത്യൻ
സിനിമാ ചരിത്രത്തിൽ ഒരു
നായകനും തന്റെ സിനിമയ്ക്ക്
വേണ്ടി ഇത്രയും ത്യാഗം ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ല എന്നത്
ഓർക്കേപ്പെടേണ്ട ഒരു വസ്തുത ആണ്.
"ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന് വേണ്ടി ഒരു തരത്തിൽ പറഞ്ഞാൽ
വിക്രം പട്ടിണി കിടക്കുകയാണ് എന്ന്
വേണം പറയാൻ.
വിക്രമിന്റെ ചിത്രത്തിലെ രംഗങ്ങൾ
പ്രേക്ഷകർക്ക് ഒരു പുതിയ അനുഭവമായിരിക്കും. "
സംവിധായകൻ ഷങ്കർ പറയുന്നു.
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ യൂണിറ്റ് മുഴുവൻ
ബിരിയാണി കഴിക്കുമ്പോൾ വിക്രം മാത്രം ചില
ഇലകളും മറ്റും കഴിക്കും. തമിഴ് സിനിമയിൽ ആത്മ
സമർപ്പണത്തിന്റെ മറ്റൊരു പേരാണ് വിക്രം.
യഥാർത്ഥത്തിൽ ഈ കഥാപാത്രത്തിന്
വേണ്ടി മേലിയുക എന്നത്
വിക്രത്തിന്റെ തീരുമാനമായിരുന്നു. സിനിമയ്ക്ക്
വേണ്ടി പല താരങ്ങളും ശരീര ഭാരം കൂട്ടുന്നത്
സാധാരണം ആണ്. എന്നാൽ അതിൽ
നിന്നും വത്യസ്തമായി എന്ത് ചെയ്യാം എന്ന
വിക്രത്തിന്റെ ആലോചനയാണ് ഈ ശരീര
ഭാരം കുറയ്ക്കുന്നത്തിലേക്ക് എത്തിയത്.
ഷങ്കർ പറയുന്നു.
സോഷ്യൽ നെറ്റ് വർക്കുകളിൽ
വിക്രത്തിനെ ഹോളിവുഡ് താരം ക്രിസ്റ്റിയൻ
ബെയിലുമായാണ്
താരതമ്യപ്പെടുത്തിയിരിക്കുന്നത്.
'ദി മെഷീനിസ്റ്റ്' എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്
വേണ്ടി അമ്പരപ്പിക്കുന്ന രീതിയിൽ ശരീര
ഭാരം കുറയ്ക്കുകയും അടുത്ത് തന്നെ ക്രിസ്റ്റഫർ
നോളന്റെ ബാറ്റ്മാൻ പരമ്പരയിലെ 'ബാറ്റ്മാൻ
ബിഗിൻസ്' എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിനു
വേണ്ടി ശരീരഭാരം വർദ്ധിപ്പിക്കുകയും ചെയ്ത
ക്രിസ്റ്റിയൻ ബെയിൽ ഹോളിവുഡിനു ഒരു
അത്ഭുതമാണ്. അത് പോലെ 'ഐ' റിലീസ് ആകുമ്പോൾ
വിക്രമും ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയിലെ ഒരു വിസ്മയ
താരമാകട്ടെ എന്ന് നമുക്ക് ആശംസിക്കാം.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

For Punchhaaji

----------


## PunchHaaji

> For Punchhaaji


thanks gangster!! repped!!

----------


## kunjumon

pavappetta manushyan...
eeshara padavum angerum kidukkane... :Sad:

----------


## GangsteR

> pavappetta manushyan...
> eeshara padavum angerum kidukkane...


 :Coool: ...

----------


## saamy

> pavappetta manushyan...
> eeshara padavum angerum kidukkane...


padam pottyalum vikram ella filmsilum kidukkiyittund ravanan,kanthasamy okke examples..ennum numma vikram fanayirikkum oru kalath vijaykoppam fansundayirunna nadan anu main pblm pulli padathinu vendi edukkuna parisramangalanu kanthasamy poloru padathinu vendi pulli 2 yr anu kalanjath nthum pulli padathinte perfectionu chyum...aftr anniyan 9 yr kazinju oru bighit illa ake oru openion kittya film dt matram oru padam bighitayal he will be back..sankar vikrathine annyan timil ulla vikramayi thirich therumennu pratheekshikkunnu...

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram Opts to starve

Vikram has been attracting a lot of attention and concern
from media, as he was spotted thin and lanky in his recent
outings. The actor revealed that it was in lieu of his slim
avatar in director Shankar's 'Ai', for which, Vikram has
been on a strict regimen to lose weight considerably.
The director, on the other hand, recently revealed that the
weight loss was not his idea, but it was Vikram himself
who chose to lose weight rapidly! When quizzed on why
he resorted to such a decision, Chiyan was reported
reasoning out that while most Indian actors work hard to
put on extra pounds and cuts in their body, Vikram wanted
to walk the other path which no one follows, and lose
weight in a regimen. And so while the rest of the crew eats
a hearty meal, Vikram survives on greens and leaves.

----------


## GangsteR

:Clapping:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## saamy

> 


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR

* Dir Shankar in FB* 

hi everyone,
...suddenly thought of joining fb..
wl try to share something whenever time permits.
adhukku aarambama... "aarambam" padam parthen...
its an engaging entertainer!..ajith looks stunning... yuvan's
background score is fantastic...m extremely happy for am
rathnam sir and cheers to d whole team!!!

https://m.facebook.com/shankaroffici...ggestions&_rdr

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar

‘i’… has now crossed j, k, l, m, n, o, p, q, r, s, t, u and
reached ‘v’. Starting ‘w’ from November 4th…
Amy as ‘Diya’ in ‘Ai’. —

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## saamy

Shankar-DIRECTOR
9 minutes ago
No Salary for Vikram in Shankar-DIRECTOR "I" !!!

Chiyaan Vikram has not taken a single Rupee to Star in Shankar's Mega Budgeted 'I'. Vikram
who was approached by Director Shankar to play the lead role accepted the offer immediately as the director had already given a mega hit for Vikram in Anniyan and the other reason being the script of I.
It's that trust and confidence on Director Shankar that Chiyaan Vikram has decided to forgo his salary package and has agreed to take share from the film's profit after its release.

----------


## saamy

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vikram/447284632009554

----------


## saamy

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

:Giveup: .....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kevin

wow I posters...aadyaytalle....

----------


## GangsteR

Amy jackson looks luk a queen...gorgeous

----------


## saamy

> wow I posters...aadyaytalle....


athe...sankar nd vikram joined fb avarude pagesil anu vannath..

----------


## GangsteR

> athe...sankar nd vikram joined fb avarude pagesil anu vannath..


vikram official page aano?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## saamy

> vikram official page aano?


 :Yes:  :Yes: shankar share chythitund...

----------


## GangsteR

> shankar share chythitund...


athu vikram official site onnumalla..neratae ullatha

----------


## saamy

> athu vikram official site onnumalla..neratae ullatha


appol sankar pls join ennu paranj share chytho :Thinking:

----------


## GangsteR

> appol sankar pls join ennu paranj share chytho


enikky thonunnu randum official allenna... vikram pagilae post kandal manassilakum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

*Official ayalum allelum

Amy looks gorgeous*

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ai means beautiful..
Even the story revolves around that..
its a crisp romantic thriller !!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Director Shankar joins Twitter n FB
Time:11:00 am Date: Nov 02, 2013



South Indian ace filmmaker Shankar has joined social-
networking sites namely Twitter and Facebook to keep in
touch with movie lovers.
On the auspicious Diwali festival eve Shankar wished his
fans by tweeting, “"I" wish "u" all a very happy diwali!!!!
thanx for all ur love..” By the way, Shankar can be
followed @shankarshanmugh in Twitter and through
www.facebook.com/shankarofficial on FB.
Post Rajnikanth’s Robo or Robot in Telugu and Vijay’s
Nanban aka Snehitudu, Shankar is now busy with Vikram
and Amy Jackson starring Ai as Manoharudu in Telugu.
Aascar Ravichandran is producing this big budget movie Ai
with AR Rahman’s music.
Vikram-Shankar’s Ai is shaping up well and the film’s
release is scheduled in next year.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Acharya

> For Punchhaaji


looks like Christian Bale in Machinist...

----------


## VIJAYASURYA

> 


amy kidilam....... :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Deewana

ithu kidukkatteeeee  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

Director Shankar announces his next two
TNN | Nov 4, 2013, 11.08AM IST



Ace filmmaker Shankar who is busy making 'Ai' with
Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead, has announced his
entry into two popular social networking sites Facebook
and Twitter after having own official website for quite
sometime. The acclaimed director tweeted "1 wish u all
a very happy diwali!!!! thanx for all ur love."
The 'mega' director of south Indian cinema can be
followed @shankarshanmugh in Twitter and through
www.facebook.com/shankarofficial on Facebook.
The much awaited 'Ai' stars Vikram and Amy Jackson
in the lead roles with Santhanam penciled in for a
prominent character. P C Sriram is taking care of
cinematography for 'Ai', which will have the music and
background scores composed by A R Rahman.

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Said: Vikram did not recommend me


The famous England model Amy Jackson who has been
introduced by Director Vijay in Madrasapattinam movie. Currently
Amy is acting with Vikram In ‘I’ movie with a well known director in Tamilnadu is none other than Shanker.
For the question, Vikram recommend a chance to Amy in
‘I’ movie? Amy replied to question ‘Not at all, Shankar the
famous director who doesn’t like the recommendation. In
this movie Shanker thought the role suit to me and so he
has chosen me in I movie’

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu kidukkatteeeee


kidukum......

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar believed in me, says Amy Jackson

Amy Jackson, in a recent interview, has said that director
Shankar not only felt that sh would be the apt heroine to play
Vikram’s lead pair in Ai but also
believed in her capabilities to play the role well.
The pretty actress from London said that Shankar
was confident that she could deliver the best
performance right from the start and Amy hopes
that she did not disappoint him. On making her
acting career in the Indian cinema, Amy said that
she prefers to live in Chennai and has adapted to
its climate very easily. Shankar’s ‘Ai’ is nearing
completion and has Vikram in the lead.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Flackyz

> kidukum......


enthupatty ingane parayaaann..........................

----------


## GangsteR

> enthupatty ingane parayaaann..........................


paranjathu tiricheduthu  :Yeye:

----------


## anupkerb1

> enthupatty ingane parayaaann..........................


Coz its SHANKAR movie...aarayalum agane taneye parayoo.parayan patoo....

----------


## GangsteR

> Coz its SHANKAR movie...aarayalum agane taneye parayoo.parayan patoo....


 :Yeye:   :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

Amy's Dance With Villain for 'Ai'
IndiaGlitz [Monday, November 04, 2013]



From its initial launch, Shankar's 'Ai' has been a pot full
of mystery and a jukebox of surprises at each footing. Now
the latest is a dance performance which is to be shot in
the city. What makes this particular sequence occult is that
it features Amy Jackson dancing around with Upen Patel,
who has been cast as the villain in 'Ai'.
Nonetheless, everyone in Shankar's team goes through a
rigorous schedule and Amy and Upen are no exception to
the rule. The two had undertake an onerous roster of dance
steps at their taxing rehearsals. Interestingly, it is this
particular song which will be the first to sneak out from the
cozy escutcheon of 'Ai', early next year, when the song is
expected to be released as a single. Working on the song,
the team is excited about the beautiful music that AR
Rahman has composed and are delighted to bring it to
perfection, though it is a peculiar duet, given that the
heroine is to dance with the villain. But who knows, is
Vikram playing dark shades?

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram will shift to Biriyani soon!

Vikram is almost done with the Shankar directed Ai
and just a few more days of shooting is left. The star
is on strict diet as he was required to shed a few kilos
to look lean. In fact, for the past couple of months,
Vikram was on complete veg diet, which helped him
to get the best results.
Now that the film’s shooting is to be wrapped up, the
actor is planning to move over to his regular diet.
Sources say that Vikram will be joining the sets of his
new venture in February and for this film he needs to
get back on shape. So, we hear that he will gorge into
delicious Biriyani every now and then!

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar gets proactive on social media

Ace director Shankar has become proactive on
social media. He has started his own Twitter
handle @shankarshanmugh and also launched his official
Facebook page.
He is regularly tweeting on his forthcoming AI and also
publishing the latest stills of the film on his Facebook
page. Sample: "Yesterday we shot with Vikram, Suresh
Gopi, Ramkumar and Upen Patel.. no shoot today because
of FEFSI - CM meeting. Met Bosco, the choreographer and
had a discussion regarding the last song .. Catch you
soon".
Shankar has realised that as a filmmaker it is best to
directly talk to his fans and his trackers. It comes at a time
when Shankar is in the final stages of completing his
Vikram mass entertainer AI. There have been many
rumours about the film and its progress and now the
director himself can clarify it directly.
It is also a brand building exercise for Shankar. His post
on his new FB page was about how Arrambam was an
engaging entertainer and about Ajith`s stunning screen
presence. He also had a lot of good things to say about
producer AM Ratnam, with whom he had made his
blockbuster Kamal film Indian.

----------


## GangsteR

..........

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar

..nothing much to update..
ystday v shot with vikram, sureshgopi,ramkumar n upen
patel..no shoot today bcoz of fefsi-cm meeting..
met bosco choreographer n had a discussion regarding d last
song..catch u soon

----------


## GangsteR

A new 'Arrambam' for Shankar, as he is busy with I's 'Mudivu'
Nov 06, 2013



Director Shankar is currently in charge of the magnum opus I starring Vikram, Amy Jackson, Santhanam and many others. Yesterday the 5th of November, he took some time out
to update about the status of I in his newly launched official Facebook page. The director also jumped on to the Twitter bandwagon with a new handle by the name @shankarshanmugh.
"Yesterday we shot with Vikram, Suresh Gopi, Ramkumar
and Upen Patel..no shoot today because of FEFSI - CM
meeting. Met Bosco, the choreographer and had a
discussion regarding the last song .. Catch you soon"
This new update has come as a reminder to all Shankar
and Vikram fans that I would be a grand spectacle.
It must also be noted that Shankar's first post in his new
FB page was about how Arrambam was an engaging
entertainer and how he enjoyed Yuvan's fantastic
background score and Ajith's stunning screen presence. He
also expressed his immense happiness for producer
A.M.Ratnam and the entire Arrambam team.

----------


## Nithz

*..nothing much to update..
ystday v shot with vikram, sureshgopi,ramkumar n upen patel..no shoot today bcoz of fefsi-cm meeting..
met bosco choreographer n had a discussion regarding d last song..catch u soon
*

----------


## xeon

> Coz its SHANKAR movie...aarayalum agane taneye parayoo.parayan patoo....


Enthiran?????

----------


## kandahassan

sree kaleeshwary approached ascar films for the kerala distribution of AI..but they asking 5 crores  :Ho:  :Scared:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> sree kaleeshwary approached ascar films for the kerala distribution of AI..but they asking 5 crores


only 5crs ??  :Cool: 

anniyan 1.5cr aayirunu.. ath easy aayi kitti
sivaji 3cr entho aayirunu.. vallya wom onnum illaathe thanne profit undakki
endhiran 4+ aayirunille.. athum nalla labam undaakki..
appo ithinu 5cr okke safe bet aanu..

----------


## GangsteR

> only 5crs ?? 
> 
> anniyan 1.5cr aayirunu.. ath easy aayi kitti
> sivaji 3cr entho aayirunu.. vallya wom onnum illaathe thanne profit undakki
> endhiran 4+ aayirunille.. athum nalla labam undaakki..
> appo ithinu 5cr okke safe bet aanu..


vikratinu ipol market kuravallae..so 5cr oke kadannu poyi...

----------


## kandahassan

> only 5crs ?? 
> 
> anniyan 1.5cr aayirunu.. ath easy aayi kitti
> sivaji 3cr entho aayirunu.. vallya wom onnum illaathe thanne profit undakki
> endhiran 4+ aayirunille.. athum nalla labam undaakki..
> appo ithinu 5cr okke safe bet aanu..


vikrathanu nilavil ithrayum paisa kodukanulla market illa pinne the main positive is SHANKAR  :Clap: ...chilappol 4.5 crore inu urapikkumarikkum .

----------


## GangsteR

> vikrathanu nilavil ithrayum paisa kodukanulla market illa pinne the main positive is SHANKAR ...chilappol 4.5 crore inu urapikkumarikkum .


yaa SHANKAR has gud market than any other stars here...

----------


## kandahassan

> vikratinu ipol market kuravallae..so 5cr oke kadannu poyi...


vikrathinte kazhinja padangalokke valya olam onnum undakitilla...AI kku vendi 4 teamsanu keralathil ninnum compete cheyunnathu...
SKyum thameensumayanu tight competetion..4.5 crore pratheeshikkam

pinne oru karyam , ee padam irangunathode chilappol vikrathinte market arum pratheeshikatha reethiyil uyarum..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> vikratinu ipol market kuravallae..so 5cr oke kadannu poyi...



vikram , SG , upen pattel , amy jackson... ivar onnumalla Ai yude price koottunath. 
5cr nu mukalil povane chance ulloo.. 
SHANKER keralam kanda ettavum valiya crowd pullers il oraal aanu. tamil padangalk ithra market illaatha kaalath boys vare 1cr nu mele aayirunu.. 
5cr nu edukkunnavark easy aayi profit varum

----------


## GangsteR

> vikrathinte kazhinja padangalokke valya olam onnum undakitilla...AI kku vendi 4 teamsanu keralathil ninnum compete cheyunnathu...
> SKyum thameensumayanu tight competetion..4.5 crore pratheeshikkam
> 
> pinne oru karyam , ee padam irangunathode chilappol vikrathinte market arum pratheeshikatha reethiyil uyarum..


:thumbs1:.

----------


## GangsteR

> vikram , SG , upen pattel , amy jackson... ivar onnumalla Ai yude price koottunath. 
> 5cr nu mukalil povane chance ulloo.. 
> SHANKER keralam kanda ettavum valiya crowd pullers il oraal aanu. tamil padangalk ithra market illaatha kaalath boys vare 1cr nu mele aayirunu.. 
> 5cr nu edukkunnavark easy aayi profit varum


5cr koduthu vangiyittu profit kittanamenkil 10 cr enkilum gross edukanam...pattumo!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 5cr koduthu vangiyittu profit kittanamenkil 10 cr enkilum gross edukanam...pattumo!


enthonnu chodhyam... 20cr mikkavarum undakum... twenty20 record pottumo enne doubt ulloo

endhiranekkal thaazhe pokan oru chance um illa.. pinne ippozhathe ticket rate um

gentleman-indian-anniyan pole wom vannaal t20 kku polum pani aayekkum

----------


## singam

> enthonnu chodhyam... 20cr mikkavarum undakum... twenty20 record pottumo enne doubt ulloo  endhiranekkal thaazhe pokan oru chance um illa.. pinne ippozhathe ticket rate um  gentleman-indian-anniyan pole wom vannaal t20 kku polum pani aayekkum


  keralathil malayalam padangal polum 10cr adikan kashtapedunnu appo oru tamil cinema 20cr onnum nadakunna karayamalla...  padathinu nalla opening ayirikkum enna urappa..paskhe 20-20 record onnum pottikan pattilla...

----------


## anupkerb1

> enthonnu chodhyam... 20cr mikkavarum undakum... twenty20 record pottumo enne doubt ulloo
> 
> endhiranekkal thaazhe pokan oru chance um illa.. pinne ippozhathe ticket rate um
> 
> gentleman-indian-anniyan pole wom vannaal t20 kku polum pani aayekkum


endhiran/thuppaki collection kittumayirikum..athalathe T20 collection tala kuthi ninal kittan ponilaa....max poyal 15c gross...athalathe 25c kitum enoke parajal..atine oru Ernadan tamasha ayite kanan sadhikoo...endhonade kwadikal onum oru vilayum illeeeeee

----------


## anupkerb1

> Enthiran?????


manasilayilla endha udeshichenu ?

----------


## anupkerb1

> only 5crs ?? 
> 
> anniyan 1.5cr aayirunu.. ath easy aayi kitti
> sivaji 3cr entho aayirunu.. vallya wom onnum illaathe thanne profit undakki
> endhiran 4+ aayirunille.. athum nalla labam undaakki..
> appo ithinu 5cr okke safe bet aanu..







ANNIYAN kerala right 1.5 Kwadi ? :OMG Sign:  :OMG Sign:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> keralathil malayalam padangal polum 10cr adikan kashtapedunnu appo oru tamil cinema 20cr onnum nadakunna karayamalla...  padathinu nalla opening ayirikkum enna urappa..paskhe 20-20 record onnum pottikan pattilla...


Ai first week gross ( wom athra mosham alla enkil ) thanne 8cr varum. doubt undo? endhiran thanne 6cr nu aduthundaayirunu. ith kooduthal valiya release um koodiya ticket rate um. 
endhiran 20days aayappozhekkum 5cr+ share vannu. total ethra vannu ennariyilla 6.5 muthal 8cr vare reports undayirunu. 
nalla abhiprayam aanenki 20c vannillenki ath albuthamaayirikum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> endhiran/thuppaki collection kittumayirikum..athalathe T20 collection tala kuthi ninal kittan ponilaa....max poyal 15c gross...athalathe 25c kitum enoke parajal..atine oru Ernadan tamasha ayite kanan sadhikoo...endhonade kwadikal onum oru vilayum illeeeeee


endhiran / thuppakki ...  :Death:  
thuppakki pole collect cheyyaan aanenki shanker venda.. vikram mathramaayalum pattum.

sivaji thanne gross 10cr entho undayirunu.. ennariyaamo? ippo tamil films nu kooduthal acceptance und. valiya release aanu. ticket rates double il kooduthal aayi. pinne wom mikkavarum athinekkal better aayirikum.
endhiran kanda athra aalukal ith kandaal mathi.. pushpam pole 20+ aakum.

pinne malayalathil big grossers undavathath hype+wom+entertainment value ulla padangal irangathath kondanu,
oru thenkashippattanam , twenty20 okke irangiyal ariyam market nte true potential

----------


## singam

> Ai first week gross ( wom athra mosham alla enkil ) thanne 8cr varum. doubt undo? endhiran thanne 6cr nu aduthundaayirunu. ith kooduthal valiya release um koodiya ticket rate um.  endhiran 20days aayappozhekkum 5cr+ share vannu. total ethra vannu ennariyilla 6.5 muthal 8cr vare reports undayirunu.  nalla abhiprayam aanenki 20c vannillenki ath albuthamaayirikum


  first week 8cr gross..?? tamil cinemakal okke max one week alle rush undavullu...oru max 10cr okke kittum.. athinte mele kittuna karayamokke doubt aanu...

----------


## singam

> endhiran / thuppakki ...  *thuppakki pole collect cheyyaan aanenki shanker venda.. vikram mathramaayalum pattum.*  sivaji thanne gross 10cr entho undayirunu.. ennariyaamo? ippo tamil films nu kooduthal acceptance und. valiya release aanu. ticket rates double il kooduthal aayi. pinne wom mikkavarum athinekkal better aayirikum. endhiran kanda athra aalukal ith kandaal mathi.. pushpam pole 20+ aakum.  pinne malayalathil big grossers undavathath hype+wom+entertainment value ulla padangal irangathath kondanu, oru thenkashippattanam , twenty20 okke irangiyal ariyam market nte true potential


  thuppaki pole collect cheytha last vikram padam paranje..??

----------


## anupkerb1

> endhiran / thuppakki ...  
> thuppakki pole collect cheyyaan aanenki shanker venda.. vikram mathramaayalum pattum.
> 
> sivaji thanne gross 10cr entho undayirunu.. ennariyaamo? ippo tamil films nu kooduthal acceptance und. valiya release aanu. ticket rates double il kooduthal aayi. pinne wom mikkavarum athinekkal better aayirikum.
> endhiran kanda athra aalukal ith kandaal mathi.. pushpam pole 20+ aakum.
> 
> pinne malayalathil big grossers undavathath hype+wom+entertainment value ulla padangal irangathath kondanu,
> oru thenkashippattanam , twenty20 okke irangiyal ariyam market nte true potential


Vikram matram anu undakunathenkil... thuppaki 1st day collection ayirikum Vikrathnt lifetime kerala collection.....nalla wom  vana thuppaki 15 touch cheythila...number screen ,ticket price elam thupaki undarnu...enitu nadakathu anuu 20 c kitum enu parayunathu athum vacation timl....ipo kittum noki irunooo...alenkil Karunya lottery edutho chilapol adikumayirikum

----------


## anupkerb1

> Ai first week gross ( wom athra mosham alla enkil ) thanne 8cr varum. doubt undo? endhiran thanne 6cr nu aduthundaayirunu. ith kooduthal valiya release um koodiya ticket rate um. 
> endhiran 20days aayappozhekkum 5cr+ share vannu. total ethra vannu ennariyilla 6.5 muthal 8cr vare reports undayirunu. 
> nalla abhiprayam aanenki 20c vannillenki ath albuthamaayirikum


 endhiran 20 days ayapol 5 c share vanu...endhe pine collection kittaje ??

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> first week 8cr gross..?? tamil cinemakal okke max one week alle rush undavullu...oru max 10cr okke kittum.. athinte mele kittuna karayamokke doubt aanu...


http://www.sify.com/movies/sify-man-...bmWUbgcde.html


ith anusarich endhiran 8cr share  > pokiriraja
reasonable . endhiran opening 2nd to t20 only. nalla long run um kitti

endhiran nu 1week aayiruno rush ??

sivaji njan 2nd time kaanunath kodungallur noble il ninnanu . 30days nu shesham.
kodungallur pole oru town il 2 theater il release cheytha padam. 30days nu sheshavum decent crowd (families adakkam). ellaa tamil padangalkkum kittilla.. shanker film >= malayalam superhit 
endhiran 1st week share 2.75cr aanu.. avasanam 8cr potte.. 7cr enkilum edukkanamenkil nannayi sustain cheyyende?

10cr il Ai othunguka aanenkil athine disaster ennu vilikkaam

----------


## anupkerb1

> vikram , SG , upen pattel , amy jackson... ivar onnumalla Ai yude price koottunath. 
> 5cr nu mukalil povane chance ulloo.. 
> SHANKER keralam kanda ettavum valiya crowd pullers il oraal aanu. tamil padangalk ithra market illaatha kaalath boys vare 1cr nu mele aayirunu.. 
> 5cr nu edukkunnavark easy aayi profit varum




boys satelight 80 laks  & anniyan for 1.40c

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> thuppaki pole collect cheytha last vikram padam paranje..??



oru vikram padam athyavashyam hype il irangi nalla wom kittuvaanenki ekadesham ath pole okke collect cheyyum.
pakshe oru shanker padam pole collect cheyyaan vere other language padangalkonnum 100 janamam janichal sadhikkilla.

----------


## singam

> http://www.sify.com/movies/sify-man-...bmWUbgcde.html   ith anusarich endhiran 8cr share  > pokiriraja reasonable . endhiran opening 2nd to t20 only. nalla long run um kitti  endhiran nu 1week aayiruno rush ??  sivaji njan 2nd time kaanunath kodungallur noble il ninnanu . 30days nu shesham. kodungallur pole oru town il 2 theater il release cheytha padam. 30days nu sheshavum decent crowd (families adakkam). ellaa tamil padangalkkum kittilla.. shanker film >= malayalam superhit  endhiran 1st week share 2.75cr aanu.. avasanam 8cr potte.. 7cr enkilum edukkanamenkil nannayi sustain cheyyende?  10cr il Ai othunguka aanenkil athine disaster ennu vilikkaam


  shankar + rajini >>> shankar + vikram...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Vikram matram anu undakunathenkil... thuppaki 1st day collection ayirikum Vikrathnt lifetime kerala collection.....nalla wom  vana thuppaki 15 touch cheythila...number screen ,ticket price elam thupaki undarnu...enitu nadakathu anuu 20 c kitum enu parayunathu athum vacation timl....ipo kittum noki irunooo...alenkil Karunya lottery edutho chilapol adikumayirikum


jayasurya padathinu ethra nalla abhiprayam vannalum mohanlal padam pole collect cheyyoola
ath pole vijay padam thala kuthi ninnaalum shanker padam aavilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

wom eduthaal

gentleman , kathalan , indian , muthalvan , anniyan > endhiran > sivaji
Ai aadhyathe range il varumennaanu kooduthal pratheeksha

----------


## singam

> jayasurya padathinu ethra nalla abhiprayam vannalum mohanlal padam pole collect cheyyoola ath pole vijay padam thala kuthi ninnaalum shanker padam aavilla


  endhiran/thuppaki collection onnu paranje...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

correct ariyilla

endhiran - 15c + @ 2010 tckt rates
thuppaki - aprx 10c ?? @ current rates

share reports anusarich

thuppaki - 4cr
endhiran 7-8cr 

hmm.. ekadesham ith pole okke aanu.. ticket rates nokkaathe thanne aanayum aadum thammil ulla vyathasam und

----------


## singam

> correct ariyilla  endhiran - 15c + @ 2010 tckt rates thuppaki - aprx 10c ?? @ current rates  share reports anusarich  thuppaki - 4cr endhiran 7-8cr   hmm.. ekadesham ith pole okke aanu.. ticket rates nokkaathe thanne aanayum aadum thammil ulla vyathasam und


  correct reports enikku ariyilla..endhiran had the rajini factor..verum oru shankar padam anenkil athrayonnum edukilla....

----------


## anupkerb1

> correct ariyilla
> 
> endhiran - 15c + @ 2010 tckt rates
> thuppaki - aprx 10c ?? @ current rates
> 
> share reports anusarich
> 
> thuppaki - 4cr
> endhiran 7-8cr 
> ...


namichu... eni oru vikram movied collection onu psotu....nt shankar...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> correct reports enikku ariyilla..endhiran had the rajini factor..verum oru shankar padam anenkil athrayonnum edukilla....


ingane oru market undaakki eduthath GENTLEMAN aanu. chinnathambi okke undayirunu.. pakshe athokke oru tamil superhit mathram. gentleman malayalam superhits nodu aanu malsarichath.  year end reports il devasuravum ekalavyanum 2cr + nilkumbol gentleman 1cr + aayirunu. puthiya director , cheriya hero heroine.. ARR top lekku varunne ulloo.. other language padangalk market illa.. ishtam pole malayalam hits irangiya time. ennittaanu ith.
indian tvm , ekm okke 40lk + aanu collxn
boys nu 1cr chodhichitt kittaathath kond aanu late rls aayath keralathil. ennittum nalla profit undaki.. 75days ad vare ippozhum orma und. shanker nte pokiri payyanmaar keralam keezhadakkunu.
muthalvan okke irangiya time il enik feel cheythath.. keralathil 1st day ella theater um full aakaan mohanlal allenki shanker venam ennaanu.
(kodungallur il late rls aayirunu)
anniyan 1st day theater nu munnil kanda aalkoottam akkaalath hyped mohanlal padangalk mathrame kandittulloo.. pinne vallyettan polulla vere chila padangalkkum.. vere tamil stars onnum anganathe crowd appol kandu thudangiyittilla... rajnikanth adakkam.  athum annu anniyan queue il nilkunna mikavarum ennathinu ariyilla avar enthinaanu ingane idi koodunath ennu.. shanker ne ariyilla.. ellaavarum thirakk koottunu.. entho special aanennu ariyaam
anniyanu shesham oru original shanker padam ippozha varunnath.. (rajni illathe ) nammukku nokkaam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> namichu... eni oru vikram movied collection onu psotu....nt shankar...


ivare compare cheyyanamenkil valla saami - thirumalai okke nokkendi varum..  allaathe vikram nte oru padam maryadhakkullath anniyanu shesham vannittundo

----------


## singam

> ivare compare cheyyanamenkil valla saami - thirumalai okke nokkendi varum..  allaathe vikram nte oru padam maryadhakkullath anniyanu shesham vannittundo


  adhinu machan alle adhyam compare cheythe.. thuppaki collection edukkan vikram mathram undenki pattum ennu paranju..

----------


## anupkerb1

> ivare compare cheyyanamenkil valla saami - thirumalai okke nokkendi varum..  allaathe vikram nte oru padam maryadhakkullath anniyanu shesham vannittundo


agane mariyadhaku parayu...alalathe thuppaki collection potikan vikram matram enoke parajal....pine ee samy,onum recd collect alaa....thirumalai vijay movie anu..nt vikram

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> adhinu machan alle adhyam compare cheythe.. thuppaki collection edukkan vikram mathram undenki pattum ennu paranju..


oru shanker padathinte collxn vijay padam edukkunnathinekkal sadhyatha vijay padathinte collxn vikram padam edukkaan aanu.

----------


## singam

> agane mariyadhaku parayu...alalathe thuppaki collection potikan vikram matram enoke parajal....pine ee samy,onum recd collect alaa....thirumalai vijay movie anu..nt vikram


  pulli udehsichathu saamy- thirumalai compare cheyyanam enna..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> agane mariyadhaku parayu...alalathe thuppaki collection potikan vikram matram enoke parajal....pine ee samy,onum recd collect alaa....thirumalai vijay movie anu..nt vikram


record aanennu aarenkilum paranjo 1993 muthal shanker padangal aanu record. athil oraalum thodilla.
thirumalai-saami compare cheyyaam ennaa paranjath

----------


## singam

> oru shanker padathinte collxn vijay padam edukkunnathinekkal sadhyatha vijay padathinte collxn vikram padam edukkaan aanu.


  sadhyatha avide irikkatee.. ithu vare eduthitilalo...

----------


## ballu

> thuppaki pole collect cheytha last vikram padam paranje..??



 :Laughing: 




> oru vikram padam athyavashyam hype il irangi nalla wom kittuvaanenki ekadesham ath pole okke collect cheyyum.
> pakshe oru shanker padam pole collect cheyyaan vere other language padangalkonnum 100 janamam janichal sadhikkilla.



vikram eppolum cinema cheyundu ennu  kerlathile alukalku orma undayal kolam  :Laughing: 



:kidding:

----------


## xeon

> record aanennu aarenkilum paranjo 1993 muthal shanker padangal aanu record. athil oraalum thodilla.
> thirumalai-saami compare cheyyaam ennaa paranjath


Shankar athinu cheyyunnathellam big budjet. Ippo vanna endhiranum Sivajiyumokke Rajini film..

rajini allathe ini aaru shankar filmil abhinayichalum  athu shankar padam aayi maathrame kanakkakkappedu. athu oru nalla pravanatha aanennu nja parayilla,.

But Shankar deserves it.

Pinne thuppakki collectionte karyam.

Athu Ai break cheyyumayirikkum. Pakshe athu vikraminte labelil aakilla..

Aakumayirunnengil aniyanu shesham vikram oru hit engilum undakkyene.

Vijayude Ajithinte munnil  Vikraminte fan support kadalil vellathulli poleya.

But Vijay and Ajith fans kooduthalum aalukalum vikram fans koode aanu ( not diehard )

----------


## xeon

> vikram eppolum cinema cheyundu ennu  kerlathile alukalku orma undayal kolam 
> 
> 
> 
> :kidding:


Kaliyakki parnjathnelum kaaryam sathyama

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Shankar athinu cheyyunnathellam big budjet. Ippo vanna endhiranum Sivajiyumokke Rajini film..
> 
> rajini allathe ini aaru shankar filmil abhinayichalum  athu shankar padam aayi maathrame kanakkakkappedu. athu oru nalla pravanatha aanennu nja parayilla,.
> 
> But Shankar deserves it.
> 
> *Pinne thuppakki collectionte karyam.
> 
> Athu Ai break cheyyumayirikkum.* Pakshe athu vikraminte labelil aakilla..
> ...



ithaanu sahikkaan pattaathath
Ai kku oru target ulloo.. ath endhiran aanu..
allaathe nayyandi , thuppakki , mankatha onnumalla

----------


## singam

> ithaanu sahikkaan pattaathath Ai kku oru target ulloo.. ath endhiran aanu.. allaathe nayyandi , thuppakki , mankatha onnumalla


  :Vandivittu: .......

----------


## GangsteR

:Ennekollu:

----------


## anupkerb1

> ithaanu sahikkaan pattaathath
> Ai kku oru target ulloo.. ath endhiran aanu..
> allaathe nayyandi , thuppakki , mankatha onnumalla


elam samthichu...bai oru karyam cheyuu....

Thuppaki & Endhiran 1st day & 1st wek kerala collection post cheyu....etra anenu njagalkum ariyaloo...

----------


## GangsteR

> ithaanu sahikkaan pattaathath
> Ai kku oru target ulloo.. ath endhiran aanu..
> allaathe nayyandi , thuppakki , mankatha onnumalla


kurachu kadannu poyi macha....

----------


## kunjumon

lavan ivideyum vanno?  :Mad:

----------


## GangsteR

> lavan ivideyum vanno?


lavan aara.... :OMG Sign:

----------


## kunjumon

> lavan aara....


mudukkanaa....munbu main sectionilaayirunnu...Mohanlal allaathe vere oru star malayalathil undaayittilla ennokke parayunna aalaa... :Laughing:

----------


## Viru

> http://www.sify.com/movies/sify-man-...bmWUbgcde.html
> 
> 
> ith anusarich endhiran 8cr share  > pokiriraja
> reasonable . endhiran opening 2nd to t20 only. nalla long run um kitti
> 
> endhiran nu 1week aayiruno rush ??
> 
> sivaji njan 2nd time kaanunath kodungallur noble il ninnanu . 30days nu shesham.
> ...


*Endhiran collected more than pokkiriraja

ethoke ningal viswasikunundo

Endhiran thane keralathil etavum collect cheytha tamil movie

pakshe ee 8cr okke impossible anae maximum 5-6cr rangile oke share kanulu*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> elam samthichu...bai oru karyam cheyuu....
> 
> Thuppaki & Endhiran 1st day & 1st wek kerala collection post cheyu....etra anenu njagalkum ariyaloo...


1st week endhiran 6cr nu aduth und.. thuppaakki enthayalum athra onnum illallo (endhiran ticket rate kuravum aayirunu)

ini bhai onnu post 1st day , week , total collxns

----------


## xeon

> ithaanu sahikkaan pattaathath
> Ai kku oru target ulloo.. ath endhiran aanu..
> allaathe nayyandi , thuppakki , mankatha onnumalla



athu sari ..............

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Endhiran collected more than pokkiriraja
> 
> ethoke ningal viswasikunundo
> 
> Endhiran thane keralathil etavum collect cheytha tamil movie
> 
> pakshe ee 8cr okke impossible anae maximum 5-6cr rangile oke share kanulu*



ee pokiriraja ennu parayunnath twenty20 onnumallayirunu.. endhiran aanu kooduthal valiya hit ennanu enik thoniyittullath. endhiran kaanaathavar churukkam aanu.. njan adakkam ente frnd circle il mikkavarum per pokiriraja kandittilla..

----------


## Flackyz

> Coz its SHANKAR movie...aarayalum agane taneye parayoo.parayan patoo....


shankar vikram combinationile first cinema alla "ai" annyan enna cinema kanda otta manushyanum shankarinte mathram cinema ennu parayillaaa.... angane parayunna ninne polullavar kurachu kanum......

----------


## Flackyz

> 


best kootteeee..... ,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Flackyz

> Enthiran?????


avan annyanonnum kanatha aalaanennu thonnunnuuu

----------


## Flackyz

> vikrathinte kazhinja padangalokke valya olam onnum undakitilla...AI kku vendi 4 teamsanu keralathil ninnum compete cheyunnathu...
> SKyum thameensumayanu tight competetion..4.5 crore pratheeshikkam
> 
> pinne oru karyam , ee padam irangunathode chilappol vikrathinte market arum pratheeshikatha reethiyil uyarum..


ingane parayaruthe ividathe chila choriyanmark kadi koodan chance undeeeee

----------


## GangsteR

> mudukkanaa....munbu main sectionilaayirunnu...Mohanlal allaathe vere oru star malayalathil undaayittilla ennokke parayunna aalaa...


 :Kalikkuva:  :Jokker:

----------


## GangsteR

> best kootteeee..... ,,,,,,,,,,


 :Kalikkuva:

----------


## xeon

But Anniyan pole keralathil tharangamaya film vere undo ennu samsayama.. Fanship maatti vechu nokkku..

Sariyalle.. Real Trend setter aayirunnu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> But Anniyan pole keralathil tharangamaya film vere undo ennu samsayama.. Fanship maatti vechu nokkku..
> 
> Sariyalle.. Real Trend setter aayirunnu


gentleman
indian

pinne endhiran athra hype nerathe kittippoyi.. 

  anniyanekkal valiya hit sivaaji aanennaanu thonunath..  wom undayilla ennu mathram. 

kaadhalan um tharamgam aayirunu

Ai ellaathinum mele pokum ennu karuthunu..
sivaji/endhiran hype + gentleman/indian/anniyan wom = Ai

----------


## xeon

> gentleman
> indian
> 
> pinne endhiran athra hype nerathe kittippoyi.. 
> 
>   anniyanekkal valiya hit sivaaji aanennaanu thonunath..  wom undayilla ennu mathram. 
> 
> kaadhalan um tharamgam aayirunu
> 
> ...



Njan trend aanu udhesichathu...
Hit alla.

Anniyan trend setter aayirunnu..

Remo hair style, aa flying kiss... aa type samsaram...  okke hit aayirunnu...

Gentleman okke tharangam aayirunnu but trend setter aayirunno?

----------


## Viru

> gentleman
> indian
> 
> pinne endhiran athra hype nerathe kittippoyi.. 
> 
>   anniyanekkal valiya hit sivaaji aanennaanu thonunath..  wom undayilla ennu mathram. 
> 
> kaadhalan um tharamgam aayirunu
> 
> ...


*Keralathile karyamano ee parayune

enkil anniyane pole trend undakiya ore filimum kanilla(excluding indian n gentleman,aa timile karyam namuke ariyila)

Shivaji okke keralathil valya hit engum alayirunu,pinneyano trend

endhiran nanayite collect cheythenkilum aniyan undakiya trend engum athine illayirunu*

----------


## xeon

> *Keralathile karyamano ee parayune
> 
> enkil anniyane pole trend undakiya ore filimum kanilla(excluding indian n gentleman,aa timile karyam namuke ariyila)
> 
> Shivaji okke keralathil valya hit engum alayirunu,pinneyano trend
> 
> endhiran nanayite collect cheythenkilum aniyan undakiya trend engum athine illayirunu*




Exactly... Anniyan massive aayirunnu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Njan trend aanu udhesichathu...
> Hit alla.
> 
> Anniyan trend setter aayirunnu..
> 
> Remo hair style, aa flying kiss... aa type samsaram...  okke hit aayirunnu...
> 
> Gentleman okke tharangam aayirunnu but trend setter aayirunno?


trend ennudesikunath hair style okke aano?
gentleman aanu yadhartha trend setter.. malayali families okke theater il tamil padam kaanaan thudangi
songs okke malayalam songs nekkal popular aayi
video cassette okke van hit aayirunu..
group dance nu okke chikku bukkum ottakathe um okke aayirunu..
big budget tamil padangalil okke aalukalk pratheeksha vannathum ARR oru sambavam aayi uyarnathum tamil padangalk ithra IMPACT ennokke chindhikkan thudangiyathum ellaam gentleman muthal aanu..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Keralathile karyamano ee parayune
> 
> enkil anniyane pole trend undakiya ore filimum kanilla(excluding indian n gentleman,aa timile karyam namuke ariyila)
> 
> Shivaji okke keralathil valya hit engum alayirunu,pinneyano trend
> 
> endhiran nanayite collect cheythenkilum aniyan undakiya trend engum athine illayirunu*


sivaji anniyanekkal kooduthal aalukal keralathil kandittund ennath 90% um urappaanu.
4cr aanu share ennanu annathe reports.
padam johny sagarika eduthath 3-3.25cr nu aanu. ath profit um kitti.
86 theater il opening. 
kodungallur okke 2 centre il irangi maryadhak sustain cheytha padangal t20 , sivaji , endhiran.. mathram aanu
sivaji njan 30days nu shesham veendum kaanan nirbandhikkappedunna situation ariyo?
mogul il die hard4 kaanan aalillathath kond show illa
mini mogul il annu oraalum pacha kili muthu charam nu vannittilla
essen il bharathan effect kaanan enikum friend num thalparyamilla
hello kaleeswariyil 1time kandu. ath mathi.
angane veendum sivaji.. noble il . families adakkam decent crowd. 30days nu shesham , 2 theater il rls aaya tamil padam. ithaano maryadhak vijayikkatha padam ? 
anniyanu hype kuravaaayirunu ennullathaanu main karanam..
 aake promote cheyyan eeyullavane undairunulloo  :Ahupinne: 

class il grls okke chodhichu ninak engane ariyaam padam irangunathinu munp ithra nallath aanennu ?
pinne ghajini irangiyappo ellavarkum anniyanekkal ishtam aayi

----------


## Viru

> sivaji anniyanekkal kooduthal aalukal keralathil kandittund ennath 90% um urappaanu.
> 4cr aanu share ennanu annathe reports.
> padam johny sagarika eduthath 3-3.25cr nu aanu. ath profit um kitti.
> 86 theater il opening. 
> kodungallur okke 2 centre il irangi maryadhak sustain cheytha padangal t20 , sivaji , endhiran.. mathram aanu
> sivaji njan 30days nu shesham veendum kaanan nirbandhikkappedunna situation ariyo?
> mogul il die hard4 kaanan aalillathath kond show illa
> mini mogul il annu oraalum pacha kili muthu charam nu vannittilla
> essen il bharathan effect kaanan enikum friend num thalparyamilla
> ...


*Shivaji hit allane ennum paranjitilla but not a biggest one

Aa kitiya openingine shesham evideyoke long run kitii shivajike

pine anniyan release cheythathe 30-35 centersil ane and run over 100 days

anyday Anniyan>Shivaji*

----------


## anupkerb1

> trend ennudesikunath hair style okke aano?
> gentleman aanu yadhartha trend setter.. malayali families okke theater il tamil padam kaanaan thudangi
> songs okke malayalam songs nekkal popular aayi
> video cassette okke van hit aayirunu..
> group dance nu okke chikku bukkum ottakathe um okke aayirunu..
> big budget tamil padangalil okke aalukalk pratheeksha vannathum ARR oru sambavam aayi uyarnathum tamil padangalk ithra IMPACT ennokke chindhikkan thudangiyathum ellaam gentleman muthal aanu..




chinnathambiyum, dhalapathyum keralathlum hit arnu...100 days odiyatum und....gentlemen alaa familes theatrl kanuna 1st tamil movie....ariyilenkil mindathe iriku

----------


## anupkerb1

> shankar vikram combinationile first cinema alla "ai" annyan enna cinema kanda otta manushyanum shankarinte mathram cinema ennu parayillaaa.... angane parayunna ninne polullavar kurachu kanum......


orikalum shanra matram padam anenu parayilaa...
shankar-vikram-haris jayraj-peter hein....enu parayam....

----------


## anupkerb1

Evide chilar parayunnu ANNIYAN undayathu Vikram ullathu kondu matram aakum...vikram date koduthillenkil vere vallavarayum hero aakum shankar.....vikram athu anu No parajirunekil ,innum Vikram malayalthl Mammotydm,dillep kode side kalichu nineenee....inum vikrathnu endheklm star value undekil athu Shankarnt Annayan undakiyathu kondu anuu...AI release ayall teercha ayum Vikram star value vendum uyarum.....

----------


## xeon

> *Shivaji hit allane ennum paranjitilla but not a biggest one
> 
> Aa kitiya openingine shesham evideyoke long run kitii shivajike
> 
> pine anniyan release cheythathe 30-35 centersil ane and run over 100 days
> 
> anyday Anniyan>Shivaji*



anniyan pala centersilum poyittu veendum vannu

----------


## xeon

> trend ennudesikunath hair style okke aano?
> gentleman aanu yadhartha trend setter.. malayali families okke theater il tamil padam kaanaan thudangi
> songs okke malayalam songs nekkal popular aayi
> video cassette okke van hit aayirunu..
> group dance nu okke chikku bukkum ottakathe um okke aayirunu..
> big budget tamil padangalil okke aalukalk pratheeksha vannathum ARR oru sambavam aayi uyarnathum tamil padangalk ithra IMPACT ennokke chindhikkan thudangiyathum ellaam gentleman muthal aanu..



Gentleman enikku krithyamai ariyilla..

Anniyan irangiyappo pinne athile aa kiss polum kerala full viral aayirunnu..  Andamkakak song pinne parayem venda.
Aa songinte locations okke van charcha vishayamayirunnu..

Gentleman okke almost vintage.. athinte records enikku ariyillla...

But ee adutha idaykku enikku van item aayi feel cheythathu anniyan aanu..

----------


## Deewana

> mudukkanaa....munbu main sectionilaayirunnu...Mohanlal allaathe vere oru star malayalathil undaayittilla ennokke parayunna aalaa...


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

njangakku ivane nerathe ariyam.....Orkut il vechokke thanne.... :Laughing:

----------


## Deewana

> 


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Deewana

btw ingeru Salman fan kudi alle.....ithupole okke njanum kure sahikkendi varuvo.... :Vandivittu:

----------


## Deewana

> jayasurya padathinu ethra nalla abhiprayam vannalum mohanlal padam pole collect cheyyoola
> ath pole vijay padam thala kuthi ninnaalum shanker padam aavilla


entammo..... :Ennekollu:

----------


## Deewana

> enthonnu chodhyam... 20cr mikkavarum undakum... *twenty20 record pottumo enne doubt ulloo*
> 
> endhiranekkal thaazhe pokan oru chance um illa.. pinne ippozhathe ticket rate um
> 
> gentleman-indian-anniyan pole wom vannaal t20 kku polum pani aayekkum


ayyyoooo..... :Ennekollu:

----------


## xeon

> Evide chilar parayunnu ANNIYAN undayathu Vikram ullathu kondu matram aakum...vikram date koduthillenkil vere vallavarayum hero aakum shankar.....vikram athu anu No parajirunekil ,innum Vikram malayalthl Mammotydm,dillep kode side kalichu nineenee....inum vikrathnu endheklm star value undekil athu Shankarnt Annayan undakiyathu kondu anuu...AI release ayall teercha ayum Vikram star value vendum uyarum.....



Vikraminte Dhool  ,,,Saami ,,, Gemini ,,  okke kalippalle......., 

But anniyan played an important role helping him accomplish himself as an extraordinary talent.

After that  pullikkaran vecha oro chuvadum pizhachu..

So Vikram not alone can win the match. The captain should also be fine.

Shankar movie ini aarayalum vamban hit aakum.. athinu Vikram venamennilla.. Chimbu aayalum mathi.
Shankar movies panam vaari erinju colourfull aakki adichu polichu edukkunna film aanu..
Oro shotum kanninu kuliraanu..

----------


## Deewana

> Vikraminte Dhool  ,,,Saami ,,, Gemini ,,  okke kalippalle......., 
> 
> But anniyan played an important role helping him accomplish himself as an extraordinary talent.
> 
> *After that  pullikkaran vecha oro chuvadum pizhachu..*
> 
> So Vikram not alone can win the match. The captain should also be fine.
> 
> Shankar movie ini aarayalum vamban hit aakum.. athinu Vikram venamennilla.. Chimbu aayalum mathi.
> ...


athu ethoru nadanum nokkiyal mathi.....Shankar movie avare over-exploit cheyyum....after that they wont be that gud as before....

----------


## anupkerb1

> Vikraminte Dhool  ,,,Saami ,,, Gemini ,,  okke kalippalle......., 
> 
> But anniyan played an important role helping him accomplish himself as an extraordinary talent.
> 
> After that  pullikkaran vecha oro chuvadum pizhachu..
> 
> So Vikram not alone can win the match. The captain should also be fine.
> 
> Shankar movie ini aarayalum vamban hit aakum.. athinu Vikram venamennilla.. Chimbu aayalum mathi.
> ...


dhool ,swamy elam hit tane....pakse ipozkum vikram movie enu kelkumbol elarudeyum mansil varunathu anniyan anuu...athu pole oru padam.....etra mosham cinema ayalum shankarnt padam anoo kanan aalundakum..BB ayenu vanilikilum....gentelemn thotuu njan oru director cheytha ela movie theatrl poyi kandiutlathu shankarnt matram anuu...malayalthile siddikunt polum njan cmplt kanadtillaa

----------


## NANBAN

> enthonnu chodhyam... 20cr mikkavarum undakum... Twenty20 record pottumo enne doubt ulloo
> 
> endhiranekkal thaazhe pokan oru chance um illa.. Pinne ippozhathe ticket rate um
> 
> gentleman-indian-anniyan pole wom vannaal t20 kku polum pani aayekkum



20-20 ethre annu?

First day record ippom cassinova alle?

----------


## xeon

> athu ethoru nadanum nokkiyal mathi.....Shankar movie avare over-exploit cheyyum....after that they wont be that gud as before....



anganane alla.. audienceinu vendathu kodukkan parachayappettathu vikram thanne aanu

----------


## xeon

> dhool ,swamy elam hit tane....pakse ipozkum vikram movie enu kelkumbol elarudeyum mansil varunathu anniyan anuu...athu pole oru padam.....etra mosham cinema ayalum shankarnt padam anoo kanan aalundakum..BB ayenu vanilikilum....gentelemn thotuu njan oru director cheytha ela movie theatrl poyi kandiutlathu shankarnt matram anuu...malayalthile siddikunt polum njan cmplt kanadtillaa



Shankar oru phenomena aanu..

The most paid director .

Indian James Cameroon

----------


## ballu

> athu ethoru nadanum nokkiyal mathi.....Shankar movie avare over-exploit cheyyum....after that they wont be that gud as before....


Vikram swayam kuzhi thondiyathu annu ... annayan level ethilakilum kurachu nalla cinemakal cheyam ayirunu ...3 yrs for bheema  :Doh:  ...peakil inum engane oru sink vere oru nadanum undayi kaanilla.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Shivaji hit allane ennum paranjitilla but not a biggest one
> 
> Aa kitiya openingine shesham evideyoke long run kitii shivajike
> 
> pine anniyan release cheythathe 30-35 centersil ane and run over 100 days
> 
> anyday Anniyan>Shivaji*


*
BIGGEST ALLAAYIRUNO ?? appol ENDHIRAN nu munp ethayirunu keralathile no:1 grosser ??
anniyan exact figures enikkariyilla.. kettidatholam 7cr il thaazhe aanu.. sivaji 4cr aprx share und.
anniyanu 4cr share vannirunenkil sivaji 5cr nu vittu poyaane.. pakshe 3-3.25cr il aanu sivaji eduthath.

*


> chinnathambiyum, dhalapathyum keralathlum hit arnu...100 days odiyatum und....gentlemen alaa familes theatrl kanuna 1st tamil movie....ariyilenkil mindathe iriku


chinnathambiyum dalapathiyum maathramalla vereyum undaayittund.. athokke tamil hits. malayalam superhits ne vellunna vijayam okke kandath gentleman loode aanu.
ee parayunna chinnathambi 100 alla 127 odiyittund. kodungallur noble il. athil 100 divasavum athile dialogs um paattukalum njan kettittundaakum.. ente school thottaduth aayirunu.. interval time okke ariyunnath paatu okke nokkiyaayirunu.. padippikkaan varalle..
gentleman num kathalan num shesham ath pole odiya oru dubbing padavum und EY HERO

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Evide chilar parayunnu ANNIYAN undayathu Vikram ullathu kondu matram aakum...vikram date koduthillenkil vere vallavarayum hero aakum shankar.....vikram athu anu No parajirunekil ,innum Vikram malayalthl Mammotydm,dillep kode side kalichu nineenee....inum vikrathnu endheklm star value undekil athu Shankarnt Annayan undakiyathu kondu anuu...AI release ayall teercha ayum Vikram star value vendum uyarum.....


 :Yuk: 

shanker aadhyam rajniye aanu approach cheythath. pinne aanu vikram.
anniyan il abhinayikkaan thudangiyath 2003 il. aa year le top 10 hits il 3 ennam vikram nte. 
3 blockbusters il 1 um 2um vikram nte . ( 1.saami 2.dhool 3.thiruda thirudi... pinne pithamakan)
ajith nekkal remuneration undayirunu appol vikram nu. anniyanu 6cr vaangi ennu reports undayirunu. vijayum ajithum chernnu vanguna payment aanu ath annu.
anniyan time il vikram nte interview ippozhum orkunu
" ente ethiraali (vijay) ee gap il kure hits undakki 20 steps munnil ethi.. pakshe enikariyam anniyan release aayal njan 50 steps munnil ethum ennu"
athode kathikkal kazhinju ennullath vere kaaryam  :Happy: 





> anniyan pala centersilum poyittu veendum vannu


kodungallur il
 kaleeswari kazhinjitt pinne essen il vannu.
muthalvan angane 2 thavana vannittund.
boys um vannittund






> Gentleman enikku krithyamai ariyilla..
> 
> Anniyan irangiyappo pinne athile aa kiss polum kerala full viral aayirunnu.. Andamkakak song pinne parayem venda.
> Aa songinte locations okke van charcha vishayamayirunnu..
> 
> Gentleman okke almost vintage.. athinte records enikku ariyillla...
> 
> But ee adutha idaykku enikku van item aayi feel cheythathu anniyan aanu..


ithokke oro shanker padam irangumbozhum ullatha..
gentleman - eliye kadikunath , most expensive shot aaya jeep-bike jump train nu mele , climax hridhayam, vineeth brain , chikku bukk grafix , pinne anniyan le songs nekkal ethrayo strong aayirunu gentleman-kathalan songs , vedi kollumbol vellam varunnath.. charcha vishayangal oru paad undayirunu..
kaathalan vannappo school bags vare kathalan aayirunu. piller peru ezhuthunnath kathalan title pole lips varachittayirunu.. ellaa note book ilum thalayum kayyum kaalum ilaatha dancer padam undayirunu.. 
INDIAN pinneyum valuthaayi.. kaathalante double il kooduthal budget il .. parayenda karyam illallo..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 20-20 ethre annu?
> 
> First day record ippom cassinova alle?


t20 1week - 6.5cr aanu. ath enthayalum udane pottum. geethanjalikku nalla wom vannal.. jillakkum chance und.. ith randum illenki Ai kondu pokum.

casanova ethra aanu 1st day ? 3cr entho alle.. ath ithiri budhimuttaa.

t20 total ariyilla.. oru 25 okke aanenkil Ai kku chance illaathilla.
endhiran kanda athra aalukal kandaal mathiyaavum.. ippozhathe ticket rate il

----------


## saamy

:Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## Flackyz

> evide chilar parayunnu anniyan undayathu vikram ullathu kondu matram aakum...vikram date koduthillenkil vere vallavarayum hero aakum shankar.....vikram athu anu no parajirunekil ,innum vikram malayalthl mammotydm,dillep kode side kalichu nineenee....inum vikrathnu endheklm star value undekil athu shankarnt annayan undakiyathu kondu anuu...ai release ayall teercha ayum vikram star value vendum uyarum.....


samy,gemini,dhool,dhil,sethu,pithamahan,samurai,ki  ng,kashi ithellam shankar padamyirunnooo vikram date koduthillel vikram mathram allla goutham menone daate koduthillenkil suryude avasthayum aingane thanne aavumayirunnuuu.... Vikram innum tamil filmil pidichu nilkkunnundenkil ath adhehathinte actinginte mikavu kondu mathramanuu,,

----------


## Flackyz

> dhool ,swamy elam hit tane....pakse ipozkum vikram movie enu kelkumbol elarudeyum mansil varunathu anniyan anuu...athu pole oru padam.....etra mosham cinema ayalum shankarnt padam anoo kanan aalundakum..bb ayenu vanilikilum....gentelemn thotuu njan oru director cheytha ela movie theatrl poyi kandiutlathu shankarnt matram anuu...malayalthile siddikunt polum njan cmplt kanadtillaa


appol mattu chithrangal kanaathathinte kuzhappam aaaannuuuuuuu

----------


## anupkerb1

> samy,gemini,dhool,dhil,sethu,pithamahan,samurai,ki  ng,kashi ithellam shankar padamyirunnooo vikram date koduthillel vikram mathram allla goutham menone daate koduthillenkil suryude avasthayum aingane thanne aavumayirunnuuu.... Vikram innum tamil filmil pidichu nilkkunnundenkil ath adhehathinte actinginte mikavu kondu mathramanuu,,


athe athe vijaykanth nikunna pole...ipo mla ayathu kondu cinema cheyunillikilum......samurai,king,kashi performanc kondanu...karnam anuu vikram ipozhum kanji kudichu kidakunathu....oru karyam elarum samadikkunu....last 8 yearl oru chitram polum .....suryad major hits gauthm menon kode anoo??i dnt thnk soo

----------


## anupkerb1

> appol mattu chithrangal kanaathathinte kuzhappam aaaannuuuuuuu


vikram oru avasaram tarande...last 8 years ayii ..mmm w8nggg....ithavana shankar aa kathiripinu oru viramma idum enu vishvasikunnu

----------


## GangsteR

tudangaam....

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson gets ready

Amy Jackson’s portions in Ai have been shot and the
actress is now free to move over to other films. As per
her agreement with director Shankar, Amy could not
act or sign up any other movie until her commitment
with Ai has been completed and since all the scenes
that require her presence have been shot, she is free
to move on.
The actress has got her latest portfolio ready and is
gearing up to hear new scripts, say sources. There will
be announcement regarding Amy’s next project very
soon, say sources close to her.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> appol mattu chithrangal kanaathathinte kuzhappam aaaannuuuuuuu


ee kuzhappam ulla oru paad peril oraal aanu njanum 
jeevithathil aake 12 tamil padangal theater il kandathil 9-10 ennam shanker padam aaya aalukal ishtam pole und

----------


## Flackyz

> vikram oru avasaram tarande...last 8 years ayii ..mmm w8nggg....ithavana shankar aa kathiripinu oru viramma idum enu vishvasikunnu


thanikk vikraminode ithra kadiyentha ... ninte ee kadikk shankarine kondum viraamam idaan kazhiyillaaaaaa..............................

----------


## Flackyz

> athe athe vijaykanth nikunna pole...ipo mla ayathu kondu cinema cheyunillikilum......samurai,king,kashi performanc kondanu...karnam anuu vikram ipozhum kanji kudichu kidakunathu....oru karyam elarum samadikkunu....last 8 yearl oru chitram polum .....suryad major hits gauthm menon kode anoo??i dnt thnk soo


kakke kakkee,varanam aayiram  ee 2chithrangalum suryakku kodutha milage ninakkariyillenkilum ath suryakk ariyaaammm,,,,, nenjukkul paithidum aaa songslude penkuttikalude idayil oru tharakam aavukayayirunnu suryaa... pinne namukk vikraminu kanjikudikkan pattunnaaa deivathirumakal polulla cinemakal mathy.....

----------


## Nithz

*Chiyaan Vikram Exclusive Bald Look Video*

*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200184540895762*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Chiyaan Vikram Exclusive Bald Look Video*
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200184540895762*



appo ini style icon annan thanne  :Rockon:

----------


## singam



----------


## Deewana

> 20-20 ethre annu?
> 
> First day record ippom cassinova alle?


best aalodaa.. :Laughing: 
CB played more shows from Day 1 than Cassi...

----------


## Deewana

> Vikram swayam kuzhi thondiyathu annu ... annayan level ethilakilum kurachu nalla cinemakal cheyam ayirunu ...3 yrs for bheema  ...peakil inum engane oru sink vere oru nadanum undayi kaanilla.


hmm..sheriya..

----------


## singam

Shankars Ai getting ready and Vikrams plans ahead

The shooting of Shankars Ai is presently happening at Kanchipuram Railway Station. Starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead, the film has AR Rahmans music and PC Sreerams cinematography. Vikrams portions will be completed by the end of December or by January first week. The whole film is expected to be wrapped up by the end of January, we hear.


After this mega budget project, Vikram is expected to join director Dharani. Our sources claim that this project might be produced by Ayngaran International.


Vikram on the other hand was reported to have signed a project with Gautham Menon. With Gautham, presently doing a film with Simbu and having agreed to start his Ajith starrer around February, the status of his film with Vikram isnt clear yet.

----------


## GangsteR

'Ai' Villain Opens Up on the Film
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, November 12, 2013]



From Britain to Bollywood to the lovely Southern flavours,
Upen's journey has been arduous yet exciting. A globe
trotting model by profession, Upen Patel established a
career for himself in B-town, from where his talent hit the
lens of director Shankar's to be roped in for a pivotal role
in his upcoming 'Ai'.
Playing the villain in this Vikram-Amy Jackson starrer, Upen
opens up that he is drawn towards Kollywood. "Working in
'Ai' is like being born once again. I can't express my
happiness in words, on how I feel about Shankar having
discovered me for the movie. Working amidst such
stalwarts every day is an inspiration on its own! I love the
experience, and can't wait to be welcomed by Tamil
audience. My role will create a lasting impression on the
audience" says Upen, who will be back on the sets of 'Ai'
next month, after his trip to South Africa.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shankar

"net"work
..shot at kodaikanal n madurai for 4 days with vikram,
amy,rain,mud,clouds n mist.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Edited......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shankar chops off a lot of Power Star’s scenes in Ai

Reportedly, director Shankar is upset over Power Star
mocking at his Endhiran in Ya Ya that he has chopped
off a lot of scenes that he had shot with the actor.
Power Star had spoofed Rajinikanth’s role in Endhiran
and this is said to have upset the ace director.
Incidentally, Endhiran was directed by Shankar. Owing
to this, the director has decided to cut down a lot of
scenes in the film that was shot with the Power Star,
say sources.
Ai stars Vikram and Amy Jakcson as the lead pair and
the shooting is on the verge of being wrapped up

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Will Powerstar be part of Shankar's 'Ai'?
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, November 28, 2013]



Powerstar Srinivasan recently visited the Andaman twice.
Once for the Police investigation on a case filed against
him. After crossing so many hurdles he go bail in that case
and returned home. This would surely caused him a deep
metal agony.
Before recuperating from this the actor had to visit
Andaman again. This second visit is for the shoot of his
upcoming film. The film titled 'Naaluperum Romba
Nallavanga' is being directed by Jo, son of Pavalar
Varadarajan who is the elder brother of Maestro Ilayaraja,
Powerstar is said to don the role of a conman who
attempts to cheat a family by not repaying the loan
received from them. According the story he will be lodged
in Andhaman prison. Hence the actor was taken to
Andhaman to act in a prison set erected over there.
Meanwhile there where reports that Director Shankar has
removed Powerstar from his upcoming film Ai after the
latter's alleged indulgence in a criminal offence. However
it is said that Shankar never gives weightage to an actor's
personal life before casting him.
The air surrounding Powerstar's inclusion in the Vikram-
Amy Jackson starrer will be cleared once the film get
released. Fans have to wait till then

----------


## Eazy04

> 


Machinist orma Varunnu  :Thinking:

----------


## sarath k

Ithu pongal release ano

----------


## Nithz

Man of Steel
How suffering turned a college lad into a Tamil superstar
- See more at: Man of Steel | The Caravan - A Journal of Politics and Culture


IT WAS THE BEST NIGHT of Kennys life. It was the worst night of Kennys life. And it began on the pitch-black stage of the open-air auditorium at IIT-Madras.

At first the audience at the annual inter-collegiate festival thought that there was a technical glitch: they could hear the actors but not see them. They began to fidget. They began to boo. Then, about 15 minutes in, some of the viewers began to shush the others. They got what was happening: the playPeter Shaffers Black Comedy, in which Kenny had the lead rolebegan in darkness but, eventually, the lights would come on. The shushing gradually overwhelmed the booing and the fidgeting. There was silence, then laughs. When the curtains came down, there was a standing ovation. Among the audience that October night in 1986 was Shailaja Balakrishnan, who knew that she would marry Kenny even though he was barely aware of her existence. She watched him get the Best Actor award, beating candidates from all the other colleges. Later she would say drishti pattuduchusomeone had cast the evil eye.

Things were going according to plan. Kenny had always wanted to be an actorat least from 1974, when he was in the third standard at Montfort Anglo Indian Higher Secondary School in Yercaud. The boys school was staging a musical named Steam Boat and someone was needed to play a cotton-picking slave girl in Alabama. Kenny was chosen. He was dyed black with vegetable powder, squeezed into a white-and-blue dress, and positioned in a corner of the stage. He had no lines; he just had to stand on stage. But that was enough to hook him. He acted through school and at Chennais Loyola College, where he joined the literature programme in 1983. He acted in small, larkish events. Once, in an inter-departmental cultural festival, he parodied a famous Horlicks adin which a little boy says he doesnt need to drink Horlicks, hed eat it straight out of the bottleby turning it into an ad for underwear. And he acted in big productions, like the college theatre society's adaptation of Herman Wouks The Caine Mutiny Court-Martial, in which his performance had the citys theatre critics declaring the birth of a star, an endorsement heartily echoed by crush-struck girls from Womens Christian College and Stella Maris.

The Best Actor award at IIT-Madras seemed to be a sign. Kenny was going to finish this last year at college and then hed become an actor in the movies, in Tamil cinema, like hed always wanted.

It had been a long day. After the festival, Kenny hopped onto a bike, behind a friend. They zipped out of the IIT campus, took a left, and soared off into the night. They had turned right at the corner of the road by the governors house when Kenny noticed that his shoelaces had come undone. As he bent to attend to them, he heard a loud sound, and the next thing he knew, he was on the road. His friend had been fooling around as usual, resting his legs on the crash bars, and he couldnt brake in time when he saw the truck speeding towards them near the traffic circle. He accelerated instead and hit the truck. The impact of the collision uprooted the railing around the traffic circle. It was Kennys first accident. And he didnt even know how to ride a bike.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Ithu pongal release ano


Alla. . . . . . . .

----------


## kunjumon

> Ithu pongal release ano


Vishu release!

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram will wind up by January 11th
Dec 04, 2013



Shankar and team have taken a break from the filming of Ai, his
upcoming movie that has Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead. It is being reported that the shoot will resume on the 14th of December and will involve some scenes that will have
Vikram.
It is said that Vikram's portions will be complete between January 7th to 11th. Apparently, his next outing will be with either director Hari or Dharani.
Vikram's bald headed picture that was released in the internet recently has created a definite buzz and has increased the expectations for Ai.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's 'Ai' nears finishing stage

The showman of south Indian cinema Shankar is finally nearing
finishing stages for his big budget action social entertainer Ai. The film has Vikram in a very different role.
Recently Vikram’s bald look in the film has created a stir.
The film has Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead. The
make-up is said to play an important role in the making of
the film and the best make-up artistes in the world who
were previously associated with Hollywood super hits like
Lord Of The Rings and Hobbit were roped in for the
project.
Ai has music by AR Rahman. The entire shoot of the film
which has PC Sriram as cameraman will be over by
January end. Shankar who is also doing post-production
during the shoot simultaneously is planning to do
remaining work from February.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

kochadaiyyan shifted to april 14... so we can wait "AI" on may  :Yes:

----------


## xeon

> 


Vikram.... Chiyan rocksssssssssssssss

----------


## GangsteR

:Yeye: .....

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram wraps Ai shoots in Jan

Vikram's newlook in Shankar directing Ai made many
heads turn in Kollywood tinsel town and the makers are
planning to complete the shooting soon.
Ai has Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead and according
to latest reports, Ai team lead by director Shankar is in a
small break and will join from December 14th for 20 to 25
days schedule. Makers are planning to wind up all the
portions that include Vikram between January 7th to 11th.
Aascar Ravichandran producing I will have music by Oscar
winner AR Rahman with cinematography by PC Sreeram
and editing by Anthony among the crew. Vikram's I is
slated for a grand summer release during April.
Vikram's next film is yet to be announced, while we hear
directors Hari and Dharani are ready with scripts for
Chiyaan...

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's Ai shooting to be wrapped up

Director Shankar is busy with his upcoming film 'Ai'
will be wrapping up the shooting within 10 days. The
film stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles
with Santhanam penciled in for a prominent character.
P C Sriram is taking care of cinematography for 'Ai',
which will have the music and background scores
composed by A R Rahman.
The director had revealed earlier that an eye riveting
make up for Vikram was done by Sean Foot and
Davina Lamont, and Vikram proved he's a great actor
once again. Vikram who had undergone a lot of
physical changes for Ai will be moving over to his next
to be directed by Dharani after regaining his physique.

----------


## GangsteR

PC Sriram on Amy's Beauty



The young girl who has flown all the way from America to
Kollywood is undoubtedly a charming beauty. Everyone is
in awe with Amy Jackson's looks and demeanour. Amy is
currently working with Shankar for Vikram starrer magnum
opus 'Ai', and the latest to praise the actress's beauty is
ace cinematographer PC Sriram.
Teaming up with director Shankar for the first time, to
deliver sheer visual treat, Sriram is canning 'Ai' through his
expert lens, and the team recently shot romantic scenes
involving Amy. After the shoot, Sriram praised Amy's
acting and also her ravishing beauty, which have been
captured with care and competence in his camera. 'Ai' is
dubbed in Telugu as 'Manoharudu', and the film is gearing
up towards completion, after Vikram's rigorous bout of
transformation for the story.

----------


## GangsteR

Rahman has some big films lined up in Tamil



Though he has been in demand in Tamil and Hindi films
and of late in English films too, there has always been an
accusation against Oscar-award winner A.R. Rahman by
his detractors who say that the music director hardly pays
keen attention to do more and more Tamil films.
Rahman's fans were apprehensive that as he gets more
money from Hindi and English films, he is purposely
reducing the number of Tamil films he works for. On his
part, though, Rahman never misses out on offers to work
in Tamil. This year, he has worked in films such as Kadal,
Ambikapathy and Maryan. His much-awaited Rajini-starrer
Kocyadaiiyaan is all set to hit the screens in a couple of
months.
It now appears certain that Rahman would be scoring the
music of Gautham Vasudev Menon's upcoming film which
has Simbu and Pallavi in the lead. Rahman is said to have
already composed two songs for the film. We can rest
assured that he would surely be recreating the kind of
magic he generated through Vinnaithaandi Varuvaaya, his
last effort in a Menon-Simbu starrer.
Rahman is also the music-director Shankar's mega-project
I and Gautham Menon's next film which would have Ajith
in the lead!

----------


## GangsteR

Rumors on Ai's Storyline
IndiaGlitz [Friday, December 06, 2013]


Shankar films are known for being in production for a long
time and the details of the film will also be kept under
wraps until the whole shoot is complete. Still there is no
dearth of expectation for this man known for magnum
opuses. Right from day of announcement of the project
thousands of fans will start expecting the film with bated
breath. His latest venture titled Ai, with Chiyan Vikram and
Amy Jackson palying the lead is no exception to this.
Given this every bit of information that leaks from the film's
unit most of which will end up as rumor will be received by
the fans with huge excitement. The new makeover of
Vikram for this film was revealed a few weeks back and
the expectations have been raised to new heights. Here
we present a few details that we heard from persons
claiming to be close with the Ai crew.
The film revolves around five persons, a model a doctor
and three other people who get affected by a poisonous
chemical. Vikram is said to have a different look which will
depict a person with the face affected by such chemical.
When we approached a few reliable sources to confirm
this, they refused to reveal anything about the story line.

----------


## GangsteR

VIKRAM'S AI GETS EXTENDED BY A MONTH

Shankar's Ai starring Vikram was supposed to be wrapped by December but due to some financial issues now the film's last
schedule has been extended by a month and sources say the
film's shooting will be wrapped by January 2014.
Ai has Vikram, Amy Jackson, Suresh Gopi, Santhanam,
Ramkumar and many to its star cast. The film has music by
AR Rahman and cinematography by PC Sreeram.
The film also has international technical team including
Weta workshop on board. Touted be a romantic thriller
Shankar is planning to have a post production for two
months and release the film on April 2014 in Tamil,Telugu
and Hindi.
Ai is produced by Aascar Ravichandran who already
produced Shankar's Anniyan with Vikram.

----------


## GangsteR

വിക്രം-ശങ്കര് ടീമിന്റെ ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡ
ചിത്രം 'ഐ'

തമിഴകത്ത് പുത്തനൊരു ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡ
ചിത്രം തയ്യാറാവുകയാണ്.
വിക്രവും ശങ്കറും ഒന്നിയ്ക്കുന്ന ഐയാണ് വന്
ബജറ്റില് ഒരുങ്ങുന്നത്. 145 കോടി രൂപയാണ്
ഐയുടെ ബജറ്റ്. ഏപ്രില് 11നാണ്
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ റിലീസ് തീയതി.
സിനിമയുടെ ചിത്രീകരണം ഏതാണ്ട്
പൂര്ത്തിയായിട്ടുണ്ട്. ബാക്കിയുള്ള കുറച്ച് സീനുകള്
ജനുവരി അവസാനത്തോടെ ഷൂട്ട് ചെയ്യാനാണ്
ശങ്കറിന്റെ തീരുമാനം.
പിസി ശ്രീരാമാണ് ഐയുടെ ക്യാമറാമാന്. അമ
ജാക്സണാണ് ചിത്രത്തില്
വിക്രത്തിന്റെ നായികയായി എത്തുന്നത്.
മലയാളത്തിന്റെ ആക്ഷന് ഹീറോ സുരേഷ്
ഗോപി വില്ലനായി അഭിനയിക്കുന്നുവെന്ന
പ്രത്യേകത കൂടിയുണ്ട് ചിത്രത്തിന്.
മോഹന്ലാലും വിജയും ഒന്നിയ്ക്കുന്ന ജില്ല
കഴിഞ്ഞാല് അടുത്തതായി എത്തുന്ന തമിഴ്-
മലയാളം സൂപ്പര്താര കോമ്പിനേഷന്
ചിത്രം എന്ന് ഐയെ വിശേഷിപ്പിക്കാം.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar, Vikram's Ai release date

If Kollywood mongers are to be believed, Shankar directing
Ai is reported to hit mega screens on 14th April 2014, both
in Tamil and Telugu [Manoharudu].
Shankar films are always knon for his magnum opus story
and narration with huge buzz and expectations, though he
maintains very low key about his script, lead pair look and
away from prior announcements.
Vikram and Amy Jackson are playing the lead roles in
Shankar's Ai that has music by AR Rahman. Vikram's Ai
team is reported to wrap up Vikram's portions for the film
by January 11th and film release for Summer vacation,
which might be April 14th.
However, stay tuned for confirmed Ai release date.

----------


## GangsteR

The fast spreading story of shankar\'s ai



Okay looks like Internet world have many story writers than
the actual story writers in the industry. Every time a new
big project kick starts some people started spreading a
guessing story for the film and Shankar’s Ai is no
exception.
Earlier there were rumors that the film is all about how a
weak man (Vikram) wins the Olympic and there is another
report which said that a weak man wins the World heavy
weight lifting championship is the story of Ai, now the
latest to add in the list is that a highly dangerous chemical
affect five different personalities including a doctor, a
model, a gym boy and two others and the incidents that
takes place after this chemical outrage is said to be the
crux of the story.
Will this story happens to be a true thing or just a rumor ?
We have to wait and see.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's 'Ai' for Tamil New Year



Ace filmmaker Shankar is busy wrapping 'Ai' with
Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead, and the latest buzz
is that the film shall hit the screens on 14th April, for
the Tamil New Year day. 'Ai', will have the music and
background scores composed by A R Rahman, with P C
Sriram taking care of cinematography.
Vikram who had undergone a lot of physical changes
for 'Ai' will be hoping for the film to be a hit. Director
Shankar had revealed earlier that an eye riveting
make up for Vikram was done by Sean Foot and
Davina Lamont. Produced by Aascar Ravichandran, the
shooting of the film is expected to be wrapped up by
the end of January.
Vikram's bald look in the film has created a stir and
has raised the expectation for the film as well.

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട ചിത്രങ്ങൾ ഒരുക്കുന്ന സംവിധായകൻ
ഷങ്കറിന്റെ ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ ചിത്രമാണ് 'ഐ'
വിക്രംനായകനാകുന്ന ഈ ചിത്രം ഏകദേശം 145
കോടി രൂപ മുതൽമുടക്കിലാണ് എടുക്കുന്നതാണ്. ഈ
ചിത്രത്തിൽ
വിക്രമിന്റെ നായികയായി എത്തുന്നത്
എമി ജാക്സണ് ആണ്. താൻ സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഒരു വിവരങ്ങളും എന്തിനു ഒരു
ചിത്രം പോലും പുറത്ത് വിടാൻ ഷങ്കർ
ഒരിക്കലും തയ്യാറായിട്ടില്ല.
അങ്ങനെ ചിത്രത്തിനെപ്പറ്റി പ്രേക്ഷകർക്കിടയിൽ
ഒരു ജിജ്ഞാസ ജനിപ്പിക്കാൻ ഷങ്കറിന്
എപ്പോഴും കഴിയാറുണ്ട്.
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഏറ്റവും താഴെത്തട്ടിലുള്ള
സാങ്കേതിക പ്രവർത്തകരിൽ നിന്നും പല
ചിത്രങ്ങളും കഥാതന്തുവും ചോരുന്നതും പതിവാണ്.
ഇത് പലപ്പോഴും ആരാധകരുടെ പ്രതീക്ഷ
വർധിപ്പിക്കാൻ കാരണമാകാറുണ്ട്. ചിത്രത്തിന്
വേണ്ടി വിക്രം46 കിലോയോളം തന്റെ ശരീര
ഭാരം കുറയ്ക്കുകയും പിന്നീട്
കൂട്ടുകയും ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. കുറച്ചു ദിവസങ്ങൾക്ക് മുൻപ്
'ഐ' യിൽ വിക്രമിന്റെ ലുക്ക് പുറത്ത് വിട്ടിരുന്നു. തല
മൊട്ടയടിച്ച് മെലിഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്ന ചിയാൻ
വിക്രമിന്റെ ചിത്രം കണ്ടപ്പോൾ ഇപ്പോൾ
ആരാധകരുടെ പ്രതീക്ഷ വാനോളമുയർന്നു കഴിഞ്ഞു.
ഇപ്പോൾ 'ഐ' ന്ന ചിത്രവുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട്
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ചില സാങ്കേതിക പ്രവർത്തകരിൽ
നിന്നും ചിത്രത്തിന്റേതു എന്ന് പറയുന്ന കഥാതന്തു
പുറത്തായിരിക്കുന്നതായാണ് റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ.
അഞ്ചു പേരെ ചുറ്റിപ്പറ്റിയാണ് 'ഐ'യുടെ കഥ
വികസിക്കുന്നത്. ഒരു സൂപ്പർ മോഡൽ, ഒരു ഡോക്ടർ
അവരോടൊപ്പം മൂന്ന് പേർക്ക് കൂടി ഒരു
വിഷവാതകത്തിന്റെ ആഘാതം എൽക്കുന്നു.
അങ്ങനെയൊരു വിഷ
വാതകത്തിന്റെ ആഘാതം തന്റെ മുഖത്ത് ഏറ്റു
വാങ്ങേണ്ടി വന്ന ഒരു
കഥാപാത്രമായി വിക്രം വളരെ വ്യത്യസ്തമായ
ഒരു ഗെറ്റപ്പിൽ ചിത്രത്തിൽ എത്തുന്നുണ്ട്.
ചിത്രീകരണ വേളയിൽ വിക്രമിനെ ഒരു
മനുഷ്യമൃഗം പോലെയുള്ള ഗെറ്റപ്പിൽ മേക്കപ്പ്മാൻ
ഒരുക്കുന്നതായുള്ള പുറത്ത് വന്നിട്ടുണ്ട്. ചിത്രത്തിൽ
വിക്രമിന്റെ കൈ ഒരു
മനുഷ്യമൃഗം പോലെ ആക്കിയിരിക്കുന്നത്
വളരെ വ്യക്തമായി തന്നെ കാണാൻ കഴിയുന്നുണ്ട്.
ജനുവരി 11 ഓട് കൂടി വിക്രംതന്റെ ഈ
ചിത്രത്തിലെ ഭാഗങ്ങൾ അഭിനയിച്ചു തീർക്കും.
അതിനു ശേഷം വിക്രം ചെയ്യാൻ പോകുന്നത്
ധരണിയുടെയോ അല്ലെങ്കിൽ
ഹരിയുടെയോ ചിത്രമായിരിക്കും എന്നറിയുന്നു.ആസ്കാർ
ഫിലിംസിന്റെ ബാനറിൽ ആസ്കാർ
രവിചന്ദ്രനാണ് വൻ മുതൽമുടക്കുള്ള ഈ
ചിത്രം നിർമ്മിക്കുന്നത് . ചിത്രത്തിന്
സംഗീതം നൽകിയിരിക്കുന്നത് ഓസ്കാർ അവാർഡ്
ജേതാവ് എ ആർ റഹ്മാൻ ആണ്. ചിത്രം 2014
ഏപ്രിൽ - മെയ് മാസത്തിൽ തിയറ്ററുകളിൽ
എത്തുമെന്നാണ് അറിയുന്നത്. ചിത്രം പതിനേഴു
ഭാഷകളിൽ റിലീസ് ആകുന്നുണ്ട്.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

Vikram about AI 

When i see my pics in mobile, My cheeks appeared to be powdered with rouge. But its actually folliculitis, a rash from his allergy to the prosthetic makeup, which covered his skin for 11 to 17 hours a day. 
I am trying to lose 20 kilograms for the film, eating ten tiny meals a dayhalf an egg in one, half an apple two hours later, and so on. 

My normal weight, is around 80. Now Im 63. I want to become 60, but Im trying to push it to 55. Fifty is insane because I will never be able to get my body mass back. The doctor says okay, but suddenly the BP may drop and you may not be able to get it up. with the smile of a teenager sneaking out for a cigarette, he says When this movie is released, people will say: how did he do it?

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

Thanx macha

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## wayanadan

*Vikrams I will be released on April 11th.
* 
Shankar is the director of this big budget movie. The shoot of the movie is proceeding and will be completed by the end of January. PC Sreeram is the cinematographer of this movie. Amy Jackson will be pairing opposite Vikram in this movie. Superstar Suresh Gopi is also playing an important character in this movie. A.R rahman is the Music Director.
Director has said that this movie would be a Romantic thriller and Vikram has come up with a very different character. Vikram, for this movie has done a lot of sacrifices. He has reduced his weight and shaved his head for making the character look better. He has done an amazing job in this movie.
Makeup artists who has worked in few Hollywood classics like Lord of the Rings and Habit has worked in this movie. The movies post production works are also done as the shooting progresses.Screenplay of this movie is written by Suba. I will be released worldwide on April 11.

----------


## Nithz

AI Release Date Confirmed

Vikram’s ‘AI’ will be released on April 11th. Shankar is the director of this big budget movie. The shoot of the movie is proceeding and will be completed by the end of January. PC Sreeram is the cinematographer of this movie. Amy Jackson will be pairing opposite Chiyaan Vikram in this movie. Superstar Suresh Gopi is also playing an important character in this movie. A.R Rahman is the Music Director.

Director has said that this movie would be a Romantic thriller and Chiyaan Vikram has come up with a very different character. Chiyaan Vikram, for this movie has done a lot of sacrifices. He has reduced his weight and shaved his head for making the character look better. He has done an amazing job in this movie.

Makeup artists who has worked in few Hollywood classics like ‘Lord of the Rings’ and ‘Hobbit’ has worked in this movie. 

The movie’s post production works are also done as the shooting progresses.Screenplay of this movie is written by Suba. ‘AI’ will be released worldwide on April 11.

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## Viru

April 11.  :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Acharya

Samkhar padangalil ella Guitar'um oru main part'a...he he...

----------


## GangsteR

WILL IT BE RAJINIKANTH VS SHANKAR ?
12 Dec 2013- 12 46 PM



It is known that Rajini and Shankar have worked together
in Sivaji and Endhiran which are one of biggest hits in
Tamil cinema. Now it looks like both the crowd pullers
Rajinikanth and Shankar will be fighting out at the box
office for Tamil new year 2014. As it is confirmed that
Kochadaiiyan will not be releasing for Pongal 2014 now
sources say that the film will be a April release and most
probably on April 11 ie., Tamil new year weekend. Mean
time Shankar's Ai which has Vikram in the lead is also
gearing up for April release.
Both Ai and Kochadaiiyan are made with a whooping
budget of 100 crores each and trade pundits say that only
a solo release will help such big budget films. Mean time
due to Kochadaiiyan's sudden change in release plans ,
small films like Siva Karthikeyan's Maan Karate and
Vishal's Naan Sigappu Manithan might get pushed to some
other date.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

Vikram knocks off 35 kg

The actor resumes shooting for director Shankar's multi-lingual flick 'I'

Ace film-maker Shankar's dream project I, starring National award-winning film actor Vikram and British model-turned-actress Amy Jackson, is back on track after running into financial hurdles for the last few months. The Tamil movie has now resumed shooting and is expected to be wrapped up by the end of December. One of the costliest Tamil movies ever, the original cost was pegged at Rs 145 crore, higher than Robot, Shankar's earlier film with Rajinikanth. Apparently, differences cropped up between Shankar and producer Ravichandran of Aascar Films over the budget. It is learnt Ravichandran told Shankar that such a huge budget on a Vikram flick is not viable and he wanted the budget to be curtailed around Rs 90 crore. "A budget of Rs 90 crore is too high for Tamil markets, including the overseas market. At present, low-budget movies are performing extremely well at the box office. It's a huge gamble in terms of return on investment. They have to be extremely careful while releasing the movie," said a leading distributor from Chennai.

CAN HE MAKE A COME-BACK?
Vikram has been having a horrid run at the box office for the last two years. Secondly, the movie has been in the making for quite some time fuelling rumours, casting a shadow on distributors' confidence in the film. It is learnt that the makers are planning to release the movie in as many as 11 Indian languages though we couldn't confirm the same. The producer of I is depending on the overseas market to recover at least 30% of the investment. However, even that appears to be a daunting task. "Despite so much hype, Rajini sir's Robot was lapped up for INR 25 crore in the overseas market. Compared to that, this movie pales in terms of making or star cast. So, the returns from the overseas market will not be as high as Robot," said an overseas distributor of Tamil movies.

VIKRAM WEIGHS FEWER THAN 50 KG?
Vikram, on his part, is trying his best to come back with a bang. Incredible as it may sound, we have learnt that Vikram, who loves getting into the skin of the characters he plays, underwent tremendous weight loss to justify the role. Sources close to the film say the actor lost up to 35 kg and now weigh just 50 kg. The actor stayed away from public glare for almost four months between July and October to ensure that he did not reveal the secret of I. For almost four months, Vikram did not participate in any filmy event or awards show. People, who met him during those four months, were shocked to see him in the new avtaar.

IS HE PLAYING A 70-YR-OLD?
Not many know the storyline of I, but Mirror has learnt that Vikram plays an old man, who is trying to win the heart of an international beauty pageant winner. Well, it is not clear what's the age of the lead character in the movie, but sources indicate that Vikram could be seen playing a 70-year-old man. "Shankar is extremely finicky about details. He wanted Vikram to play the role to the best possible effect. Vikram needs no advice. He voluntarily decided to give it his best and the results will be visible on the big screen," a person working in the film tells us.

Apparently, Vikram, who survived on a liquid diet, is now gradually returning to his normal self. Amy Jackson plays Vikram's on-screen love interest in the movie. Hindi film actor Upen Patel is making his debut in Kollywood through I. The movie has the perfect trappings of a blockbuster with music maestro A R Rahman composing the tunes.

----------


## GangsteR

:Yeye: .. ..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

விக்ரமிற்கு தேசியவிருது உறுதி .....!
விக்ரமைப் பாராட்டிய லெஜண்ட் கேமராமேன்!
விக்ரமைப் பற்றி p.c.ஸ்ரீராம் கூறுகையில்,
நடிகனாக மட்டுமல்ல...மனிதனாகவும் ரொம்ப
ஜென்டில்மேன். ஆச்சர்யப்படக்கூடிய
ஒரு உழைப்பாளி. ஒரு ஹீரோவுக்கு நீங்க
என்னலாம் சினிமா இலக்கணம் வெச்சிருந்தாலும்
அது இல்லாத ஹீரோ அவர். தன்னை நடிகனாக
மட்டுமே முன்நிறுத்திக்கொள்கிற ஒருத்தர்.
'நமக்கு இவ்வளவுதான் வரும்'னு பெரும்பாலும்
பயப்படுவாங்க. ஆனா, விக்ரம் 'தனக்கு இதெல்லாம்
வருமா'னு சோதனை பண்றதையே வேலையா செய்றவர்.
‘மீரா’ படத்தில் ஹீரோவாக நடிச்ச விக்ரம்
தொடர்ந்து வாய்ப்பு கிடைக்காததால், 'குருதிப்
புனல்' படத்துல டப்பிங்லாம் பேசினார்.
என்ன செஞ்சுட்டு இருந்தாலும்,
அதை சினிமால செய்யணும்கிறதுதான்
அவரோட ஐடியா. என்னைப்
பொருத்தவரை திறைமையோடு கூடிய,
முயற்சிங்கிற விஞ்ஞானம் தப்பே பண்ணாது.
அதுக்கு சரியான உதாரணம் விக்ரம்தான்...

----------


## surjisukri

> விக்ரமிற்கு தேசியவிருது உறுதி .....!
> விக்ரமைப் பாராட்டிய லெஜண்ட் கேமராமேன்!
> விக்ரமைப் பற்றி p.c.ஸ்ரீராம் கூறுகையில்,
> நடிகனாக மட்டுமல்ல...மனிதனாகவும் ரொம்ப
> ஜென்டில்மேன். ஆச்சர்யப்படக்கூடிய
> ஒரு உழைப்பாளி. ஒரு ஹீரோவுக்கு நீங்க
> என்னலாம் சினிமா இலக்கணம் வெச்சிருந்தாலும்
> அது இல்லாத ஹீரோ அவர். தன்னை நடிகனாக
> மட்டுமே முன்நிறுத்திக்கொள்கிற ஒருத்தர்.
> ...


english subtitle

----------


## GangsteR

> english subtitle


...............  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Edited.....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> 


Indian ChristianBale

----------


## Nithz

New year,Ai flex

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Viru

Ithinte latest news onum ille,Release aprilil thane ano

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithinte latest news onum ille,Release aprilil thane ano


yaa april......

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

> 


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz

Vikram #Ai make up still ..!!!!!!!!!

----------


## GangsteR

:Yeye: .....

----------


## kevin

> Vikram #Ai make up still ..!!!!!!!!!


orkumbol thanne shwasam muttunnu..sammathikkanam ivaryokke...

----------


## GangsteR

Ai nearing completion
Director Shankar & Chiyaan Vikram’s combo
‘Ai’ shoot is nearing completion as it reached in
its last phase of schedule. Recent update is,
team currently progressing with a song shoot at
a big set in Chennai and will be rolling for a
week. So if all goes well as planned for the
team, Ai would be hitting the big screens this
April! Close sources hints that post production
and CG works are also in parallel with the
movie’s progress.
Ai has Vikram, Amy Jackson, Suresh Gopi, Upen
Patel, Santhanam, Ram Kumar and many others
in its cast. Cinematography is by PC Sreeram,
Editing by Anthony, Music by AR Rahman,
Written – Directed by Shankar and Produced by
Aascar Films Pvt Ltd.

----------


## GangsteR

> orkumbol thanne shwasam muttunnu..sammathikkanam ivaryokke...


weta workshop aano ithu..?

----------


## GangsteR

'Ai' to Wrap Up
IndiaGlitz [Friday, January 03, 2014]



The speculation over 'Ai' has not ended since the day it
was declared, and now the team has thrown light on
inching towards Shankar's next magnum opus. The film
was buzzed to be a Tamil New Year 2014 release, and we
hear from a source close to Vikram that 'Ai' shooting will
wrap up by February. The team has just finished a tiring
schedule of shooting in Vizag. The reason why 'Ai' has
been taking this long is attributed to the time taken for
Vikram to bring out the striking changes in his physique -
he was first seen robust and macho, and then in a thinned
down starved form.
Looking at Vikram's calendar, the actor will be busy with
Ayngaran International's project with director Dharani, post
the completion of

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram joins the competition with Rajini and
Kamal?

Sources in the tinsel town say that Vikram’s Ai will hit the
screens for the Tamil New Year’s Day on April 14 th , 2014.
The movie, the directed by Shankar, will be a landmark
film in Vikram’s career and hence there are a lot of
expectations on it.
We also hear that Rajinikanth’s Kochadaiiyan and Kamal
Haasan’s Vishwaroopam 2 will also make it for the Tamil
New Year’s Day. With this being the release scenario now,
the fans of Rajini, Kamal and Vikram are gearing up for a
big release of their idols!

----------


## GangsteR

The much expected release date of Shankar - Vikram's Ai
Jan 03, 2014

Shankar's upcoming Ai, starring Vikram and Amy Jackson is in its last leg of shoots and currently a song is being shot in a big se erected in Chennai. This schedule would go on for a week and 2 days have already been canned. A.R.Rahman is scoring
the music for this mega budget entertainer, featuring Vikram in many look and shapes. The songs are in the 'much expected'
list of all Tamil film music listeners spread across the
world.
Now, coming to the much expected release date of the
movie, we hear that the film would make it in time for the
Tamil New Year Day, which falls on April 14th. Vikram
hasn't had a release after David in early 2013 and he is
putting in all his efforts to make Ai his biggest hit since
Anniyan in 2005.
We will keep you posted about the music launch and other
important dates related to Ai.

----------


## kevin

> weta workshop aano ithu..?


aavanam....

----------


## King Julien

Music release epasha?

----------


## GangsteR

> Music release epasha?


not yet decided.....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## AjinKrishna

Immense respect to this actor.. When every other leading tamil actors play the mass masala throughout, this actor tries to be different.. And the hardwork & dedication he puts in is immatchable..  :salut:  CHIYAAN VIKRAM  :salut:

----------


## GangsteR

VIJAY AND AJITH'S LOCATION FOR VIKRAM'S AI

It is known that Vijay's Velayudham train fight sequence and Ajith's Veeram train fight sequence were shot in Andhra-
Orrisa border. Now. the latest is that director Shankar has
canned a high octane action sequence in the same
location.
As Aascar Ravichandran already had experience in fixing
the same location for Vijay's Velayudham there is no big
delay in getting permissions. It is said that only two songs
and some patch up portions are to be shot for Ai and
Shankar has finished almost all portions of the film.
Ai has Vikram, Amy Jackson, Ramkumar, Suresh Gopi,
Santhanam, Upen patel and many to its star cast. The film
has music by AR Rahman and cinematography by PC
Sreeram.
Ai is slated for April 14 release.

----------


## GangsteR

Train fight sequence in Shankar's Ai
The shooting of the much awaited Ai directed by Shankar
is nearing completion. Vikram and Amy Jackson play the
lead roles in this romantic thriller. The team had recently
shot a high octane train fight sequence on the Andhra -
Odisha border.
The film is almost complete except for two days of shoot
and a song sequence which will be shot in five days. Ai is
produced by Aascar Ravichandran and has music by A.R
Rahman. Also director Shankar has shot ‘making of Ai ’
footage which will run for several hours.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar sticks to Vijay and Ajith's location for Ai
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, January 08, 2014]



The Andhra-Orissa border has now become a sort of
sensation for Kollywood and ever since Vijay's Velayutham
was filmed, it has been in limelight. Quite recently the
shooting for Thala Ajith's Veeram also took place in the
same location and now the latest film to join the league is
Shankar-Vikram's "Ai".
It is said that a high voltage action sequence is being
filmed over the place and upon completing the scenes the
unit will be left with only two songs and some leftover
scenes. Ai is one of the highly anticipated movies for the
year of 2014 and has Vikram doing a versatile role with
Shankar's opulent direction.

----------


## Nithz

*


Shankar Via Facebook

Hi Everyone,

Belated New Year & advance Pongal wishes.

2013 ended with an unexpected happiness of my film ‘Nayak/ Mudhalvan’ been referred with the recent Kejriwal happenings, through TV, Newspapers, tweets, fb posts, sms and phone calls… Thank you all!

As I was continuously shooting the climax action sequence between Vikram & Upen Patel in Orissa and Vizag, and some important scenes with Weta Workshop’s special makeup, couldn’t update anything recently… Running towards the completion of ‘Ai’…

Catch you soon!

*

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> 


Thala..... :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


athu shari.. appo angane aanalle

----------


## GangsteR

:Yeye: .......

----------


## GangsteR

Director Shankar pleased with political atmosphere



Fans of Kollywood would indeed remember Mudhalvan,
which had actor Arjun playing the memorable role of a
'one-day Chief Minister'. Directed by Shankar, the film's
political message was much-appreciated at that time.
And now, the filmmaker seems quite happy with the
recent turn of events on the political front. He recently
posted on his social networking page, "2013 ended with
an unexpected happiness of my film Nayak/Mudhalvan
been referred with the recent Kejriwal happenings
through TV, Newspapers, tweets, fb posts, sms and
phone calls..."
The filmmaker, whose last release was Nanban , is
currently busy shooting his Ai with Vikram and Amy
Jackson in the lead. It is heard that he recently shot
the climax action sequence of this film with Vikram
and Upen Patel near Orissa and Vizag. With this, the
shoot of the film is almost complete.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Viru

> 


athe vikram fansinte id alle

----------


## Don Mathew

April il aano release ??

----------


## GangsteR

> athe vikram fansinte id alle


vijay n vikram twitteril illallo...

----------


## GangsteR

> April il aano release ??


Aprilil releasr cheyyana plan cheyunnathu

----------


## Viru

> vijay n vikram twitteril illallo...


vijayke official account ila 

pakshe inne live chatine vanirunu ore accountil

----------


## Don Mathew

> Aprilil releasr cheyyana plan cheyunnathu


 :Ok: ........

Keralathil pratheekshikunna athrayum theatres kittan chance illa...

----------


## MHP369

> ........
> 
> Keralathil pratheekshikunna athrayum theatres kittan chance illa...


why?????????????

----------


## Don Mathew

> why?????????????


Vishu releases.....Ringmaster,Gangster okke ille...

----------


## MHP369

> Vishu releases.....Ringmaster,Gangster okke ille...


gangster ഏപ്രില്* അവസാനം അല്ലെങ്കില്* മെയ്* ആദ്യ വാരം ആകും

----------


## Nithz

*




 Originally Posted by GangsteR


vijay n vikram twitteril illallo...


Vikram & Vijay Twitteril illa.. 

But innu Vijay 11.30 am nu Fansinte Official Twitter PAge il vannu Fans Chodikkunnathinu Answers Koduthu..

Vikram inte ID Undakkiyathu oru Vikram Fan Aanu.. Athinte Extension Vikram Fans Club Ennu aanu... 

Not Official*

----------


## Nithz

> athe vikram fansinte id alle


YEs ..... Created By a Fan

----------


## GangsteR

> *
> 
> Vikram & Vijay Twitteril illa.. 
> 
> But innu Vijay 11.30 am nu Fansinte Official Twitter PAge il vannu Fans Chodikkunnathinu Answers Koduthu..
> 
> Vikram inte ID Undakkiyathu oru Vikram Fan Aanu.. Athinte Extension Vikram Fans Club Ennu aanu... 
> 
> Not Official*


ohk......thanx

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram is the best hard- working actor, says Vijay



Actor Vijay spent some time with his fans today
on a popular micro-blogging website. He took
questions from his fans and answered a lot of
them honestly. A fan had asked whom does
Vijay consider as the ‘Best hard-working actor
in Tamil’? Vijay immediately came up with the
reply ‘Chiyaan’ (Vikram). It is worth mentioning
that Vikram has acted in many challenging roles
in films like Sethu, Pitha Magan, etc.
It is very heartening to see Vijay praising
Vikram without any ego. It may be recalled here
that Vijay is fresh out of Jilla’s success, while
Vikram is expecting the release of his ‘Ai’, which
is directed by Shankar.

----------


## Nithz

Got From FB

Snack bite on 'I'
30% percentage of shankar's latest movie 'I' shot at China.
In that portion all can witness a Robust aka Beast Vikram who lives in the concrete Drainage pipe hole, resting at day times due to problem with sunlight rays. He comes out only during mid-Night. This portion is entirely shot with Weta workshop. Whole unit is amazed to see Vikram's stunning performance. Once the shot is over the entire unit never failed to pour claps & whistles. What interesting fact we collected from the team is Vikram easily brought emotion,pain,love,Happiness,aggression with beast getup. It will be total Roller-costar. Vikram plays three different roles indeed.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Got From FB
> 
> Snack bite on 'I'
> 30% percentage of shankar's latest movie 'I' shot at China.
> In that portion all can witness a Robust aka Beast Vikram who lives in the concrete Drainage pipe hole, resting at day times due to problem with sunlight rays. He comes out only during mid-Night. This portion is entirely shot with Weta workshop. Whole unit is amazed to see Vikram's stunning performance. Once the shot is over the entire unit never failed to pour claps & whistles. What interesting fact we collected from the team is Vikram easily brought emotion,pain,love,Happiness,aggression with beast getup. It will be total Roller-costar. Vikram plays three different roles indeed.


fake news ennu thonunnu....

----------


## Nithz

> fake news ennu thonunnu....


Ya most probably Fake thanne aaku

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ITV

30% percentage of shankar's latest movie 'I' shot at China.
In that portion all can witness a Robust aka Beast Vikram who lives in the concrete Drainage pipe hole, resting at day times due to problem with sunlight rays. He comes out only during mid-Night. This portion is entirely shot with Weta workshop. Whole unit is amazed to see Vikram's stunning performance. Once the shot is over the entire unit never failed to pour claps & whistles. What interesting fact we collected from the team is Vikram easily brought emotion,pain,love,Happiness,aggression with beast getup. It will be total Roller-costar. Vikram plays three different roles indeed

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson
@ i_am_amyjackson
Back behind the lens of this magician today; Mr
@pcsreeram

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## binz

SG annan ee padathil undo?

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> SG annan ee padathil undo?


yaa undu.....

----------


## GangsteR

Santhanam emulates Vikram for Shankar's Ai
Jan 21, 2014



We have been hearing a lot about Vikram's extensive physical
metamorphosis for Shankar's Ai. The ace actor has shed a lot of weight and his looks have startled fans and observers in the online space.
Santhanam, the ragingly popular comedian, who also plays a role in Ai, has also reportedly lost a lot of weight for Ai as the role demanded that. It's an exciting
prospect to imagine what Ai has to offer, with both Vikram
and Santhanam in slim appearances.
Santhanam will meanwhile be involved in a photoshoot on
23rd January, for the movie Vallavanukku Pullum
Aayudham (VPA), under the supervision of photographer
Venket Ram and make-up artist Bhanu. The first look stills
of VPA would be released on Valentine's Day, February
14th.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

Ai is all about Shankar's new different type of imagination
what would be the fate of our society if nature & animal
intelligance overtakes human
intelligance...

----------


## GangsteR

Chiyaan Vikram’s top secret plans

Chiyaan Vikram will complete the entire shoot of Shankar’s AI
produced by Aascar Ravichandran by February first week.
Vikram’s different looks in the film are already being talked about.
Amy Jackson pairs up with Vikram in Ai. Santhanam,
Suresh Gopi, Ram Kumar (Prabhu’s elder brother), Power
Star Srinivasan and others form rest of the cast.
Director Shankar is very happy with Vikram for agreeing to
work for more dates than he originally committed.
The buzz is that Vikram will be working on Dharani’s next
after Ayngaran International. We understand he will take a
break in February and get his original look back before
starting Dharani’s film.

----------


## GangsteR

വിജയ്, വിക്രം, സൂര്യ, അജിത്ത് ഇവരിലാര്ക്ക് ഭാഗ്യം



പുതുമുഖങ്ങള്ക്ക് അവസരം നല്കി തമിഴ്
സൂപ്പര്സ്റ്റാറുകള്
അല്പം മാറി നിന്നെങ്കിലും പൊടിപാറുന്ന
മത്സരങ്ങളുമായി അവര് തിരിച്ചെത്തുന്നു.
ഇനിയൊരു മത്സരക്കൊഴുപ്പിലേക്ക് നീങ്ങുകയാണ്
തമിഴകം. മത്സരിക്കാനെത്തുന്നതോ വിജയ്,
വിക്രം, അജിത്ത് സൂര്യ. ആരാധകരുടെ എണ്ണത്തില്
ഇഞ്ചോടിഞ്ച് പോരാട്ടം നടത്തുന്ന ഇവരുടെ പുതിയ
ചിത്രങ്ങള്
സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്നതാകട്ടെ തമിഴകത്തെ മുന്
നിര സംവിധായകരും.
ജില്ലയുടെ വിജയം ആഘോഷിക്കുന്ന
തിരക്കിലും വിജയ് രണ്ട് സംവിധായകര്ക്ക് ഡേറ്റ്
നല്കിയിയിട്ടുണ്ട്. മുരുക ദോസിനും ചിമ്പു ദേവനും.
തുപ്പാക്കി ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ വിജയത്തിന്
ശേഷം വീണ്ടും വിജയ് യും മുരുക
ദോസും ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില് പ്രേക്ഷകര്ക്ക്
വലിയ പ്രതീക്ഷയാണുള്ളത്.
ഇനിയും പേരിട്ടിട്ടില്ലാത്ത ചിത്രത്തില്
സമാന്തയാണ് നായിക.
തുപ്പാക്കിയുടെ ഹിന്ദി പതിപ്പ് ഒരുക്കുന്ന
തിരക്കിലാണ് മുരുകദോസ് ഇപ്പോള്.
വീരത്തിന്റെ വിജയത്തിന്
ശേഷം അജിത്തും മറ്റൊരു ചിത്രത്തിലേക്ക് കടന്നു.
ഗൗതം മേനോനാണ്
ചിത്രം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്നത്. സൂര്യ
ഒഴിവാക്കിയ ഈ
ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ അജിത്തും ഗൗതം മേനോനും ആദ്യമായി ഒന്നിക്കുന്നു
എന്നതാണ് ഒരു പ്രത്യേകത. അനുഷ്കയാണ് നായിക.
ചിമ്പുവിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരുക്കുന്ന ഒരു
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ തിരക്കിലാണ് ഗൗതം മേനോന്
ഇപ്പോള്. അതുകഴിഞ്ഞാല്
ഫെബ്രുവരിയോടെ അജിത്തുമായി കൈകോര്ക്കും.
സൂര്യ- ലിങ്കുസ്വാമി കൂട്ടുകെട്ടില് പിറക്കുന്ന
അഞ്ചാനാണ് അടുത്തത്. സൂര്യയുടെ പുതിയ ഗെറ്റപ്പ്
ഇതിനകം പ്രേക്ഷകര് സ്വീകരിച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞു.
യുടിവിയും തിരുപ്പതി മോഷന്
പക്ചേഴ്സും ചേര്ന്ന് നിര്മിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്
സമാന്തയാണ് സൂര്യയുടെ നായിക.
ആര്യയെയും മാധവനെയും ഒന്നിപ്പിച്ച്
വേട്ടൈ എന്ന ചിത്രം ഒരുക്കിയതിന്
ശേഷം ലിങ്കുസ്വാമി ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രമാണ്
അഞ്ചാന്.
ബിഗ് ബജറ്റില് ഇറങ്ങുന്ന ശങ്കര് വിക്രം കൂട്ടുകെട്ട്
തമിഴകം കടന്ന് ഏഴുനാടുകള്ക്ക് പ്രതീക്ഷയാണ്.
യന്തിരന് ശേഷം ഏറെ കുറേ അതേ ഗെറ്റപ്പിലാണ്
ശങ്കര് വക്രിമിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഐ എന്ന
ചിത്രം ചെയ്യുന്നത്. പതിനേഴ്
ഭാഷകളിലായി ചിത്രീകരിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്
മലയാളി താരം സുരേഷ് ഗോപിയും ഒരു പ്രധാന
വേഷം ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ട്. ഇതിനോടൊപ്പം കമല്
ഹസന്റെ വിശ്വരൂപം 2
വും രജനീകാന്തിന്റെ കൊച്ചടിയനും കൂടെയാവുമ്പോള്
പറയുകയും വേണ്ട.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

Chiyaan Vikram will complete the entire shoot of Shankar's AI produced by Aascar Ravichandran by February first week.

Vikram's different looks in the film are already being talked about.

Amy Jackson pairs up with Vikram in Ai. Santhanam, Suresh Gopi, Ram Kumar (Prabhu's elder brother), Power Star Srinivasan and others form rest of the cast.

Director Shankar is very happy with Vikram for agreeing to work for more dates than he originally committed.

The buzz is that Vikram will be working on Dharani's next after Ayngaran International. We understand he will take a break in February and get his original look back before starting Dharani's film.

----------


## GangsteR

> Chiyaan Vikram will complete the entire shoot of Shankar's AI produced by Aascar Ravichandran by February first week.
> 
> Vikram's different looks in the film are already being talked about.
> 
> Amy Jackson pairs up with Vikram in Ai. Santhanam, Suresh Gopi, Ram Kumar (Prabhu's elder brother), Power Star Srinivasan and others form rest of the cast.
> 
> Director Shankar is very happy with Vikram for agreeing to work for more dates than he originally committed.
> 
> The buzz is that Vikram will be working on Dharani's next after Ayngaran International. We understand he will take a break in February and get his original look back before starting Dharani's film.


waiting for the grand release

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar and Vikram are on track with their summer special
Jan 29, 2014

Chiyaan Vikram's magnum-opus with director Shankar, Ai, is currently being filmed in Kodaikanal. This is the last leg of the shoot and Vikram will be relieved from his duties for the film in another 6 days. He will begin dubbing for the film in the first
week of February on either 3rd or 4th.
The film is being targeted as an April 14th release and all
the work is being done keeping the release date in mind.
Aascar Films is producing Ai on a grand scale. Amy
Jackson plays the female lead while Santhanam, Ram
Kumar, Upen Patel and Suresh Gopi are also in the movie.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Appol malayalathilum irakumo? Athinte aavasyam illa....tamil thanne mathi...!!

----------


## Nithz

Why Jiiva rejected Shankar's Ai ?

Actor Jiiva who registered a successful comeback with Endrendrum Punnagai is currently into Yaan by Director turned Cinematographer Ravi K.Chandran. Actor Jiiva in recent interview revealed he was supposed to play the antagonist role in Shankar's upcoming movie Ai.

Jiiva said "After the release of Nanban movie, Shankar sir was busy with the script of his film (Ai) He had already proposed the main role of Vikram and was looking for another lead actor to play the villain role in the movie. Shankar Sir suddenly approached me and offered me to do the antagonist role in the film. But unfortunately i had prior committments at that time and i was unable to accept Shankar sir's offer. Moreover i was personally a bit hesitant to play the villain role has i received mixed response for my previous try Singam Puli. Shankar Sir then opted an actor from Bollywood (Upen Patel) to play the same role."

----------


## GangsteR

DID YOU KNOW? SHANKAR APPROACHED JIIVA FOR AI

It is known that Shankar and Jiiva worked together in Nanban. After Nanban Shankar was very much impressed with Jiiva's acting and the ace director himself said that Jiiva is a
perfect 'Meter' actor (An actor who won't underdo /overdo
any given character).
Now the unknown information is that Shankar has
approached Jiiva for playing a villain role in Vikram's Ai but
then Jiiva politely refused the offer as he personally felt
that people won't accept him playing antagonist role and
even the one film where he played the baddie 'Singam puli'
got mixed reviews.
Sources say that apparently Upen Patel has replaced Jiiva
in the villain role in Ai. Ai has Vikram, Amy Jackson,
Ramkumar. Upen Patel and many to its star cast. Directed
by Shankar the film has music by AR Rahman and
cinematography by PC Sreeram.
Ai is slated for Summer 2014 release.

----------


## GangsteR

What Shankar has in store for Ai?

Director Shankar has reportedly shot a ‘Making of Ai’ video and intends to use it for the film’s promos, say sources close to the film unit. The ace director is known for making such videos and releasing it right on time to promote the film. He had, in fact, done that for Sivaji, Endhiran and Nanban and will be doing it for Ai as well.
What makes his video even more interesting than the
previous ones is that it will have footage of Vikram’s make-
up. With the star appearing in different get-ups in Ai, it
would be interesting to see how he has done that and the
extent of hard work put in!

----------


## GangsteR

A typical Shankar delight in the first week of March
Jan 30, 2014



Director Shankar  has been keeping his fans waiting for more than 2 years now, since the release of Nanban. All along he has been sculpting his new movie, Ai, with Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead.
The movie is now nearing the finish line and we had reported about how Vikram is expected to begin dubbing for the film in the first week of February. Most of the scenes have already been
canned while a few song sequences need to be shot. In
typical Shankar style, a grand set has been erected in
Chennai and a song sequence would be shot here in the
first week of March.
The editing of the movie is happening simultaneously along
with the filming. The makers are devising all possible plans
to release the movie as a summer special around April
14th.

----------


## GangsteR

Happy b'day amy

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shankar postpones Ai’s release

Director Shankar was planning to release the Vikram
starrer Ai for the Tamil New Year’s Day this year. But
some delay has forced him to postpone the release
even further.
With a couple of songs and a few scenes need to be
shot, Shankar has decided to release the film in June
this year as he doesn’t want to hurry things up and
give a half-baked film considering the fact that he is a
perfectionist.
Well, the wait is certainly going to be worth it as
Vikram will be appearing in different get-ups in this
film.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's Ai marvel turns a year older today
Jan 31, 2014



Amy Jackson, the pretty British model turned actress celebrates her birthday today. She turns 23. Amy has slowly been making a mark in the Indian film industry and has now worked in Tamil, Telugu and also in Hindi language movies. She made her debut with Arya's Madrasapattinam and went on to act n movies such as Ekk Deewana Tha, Thaandavam and Yevadu.
Amy will be seen next in Shankar's Ai, which is one among
2014's most expected projects. She will be sharing the
screen space with Chiyaan Vikram in this film. Amy will be
looking at consolidating her position in the industry with Ai.
Behindwoods wishes this absolutely gorgeous actress a
very happy birthday and a healthy life

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson turns 23

British model-turned-actress Amy Jackson, who is all set
to scorch the screens with her upcoming film Ai, is
ringing in her 23rd birthday. The film is one of the most
anticipated ones in the recent past. The actress has
teamed up with Chiyaan Vikram in the film.
The actress, in the meantime, has tested waters in
Bollywood and Tollywood as well. She starred in the
Hindi remake of the Tamil hit Vinnaithaandi
Varuvaaya.

----------


## GangsteR

Ai to hit screens in June?



Director Shankar whose mega budget film Ai that has
Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead, is all set to be
wrapped up. We hear there is only one song left to be
canned and that the post production work is on in full
swing. The remaining song is said to be completed in
March.
We hear Shankar doesn't want any stone unturned
and want the film to be one of the best that will be
talked about for a long time. With all these factors, it
looks like the film that was supposed to release for
Tamil New Year, might get pushed by another two
months.

----------


## GangsteR

Latest updates on Ai



Director Shankar`s big budget Vikram entertainment extravaganza Ai starring Chiyaan Vikram and Amy Jackson is nearing completion.
Next week the unit of Ai is going to Kodaikanal to shoot a
song. The post production is happening simultaneously as
producer Aascar Ravichandran is making sure that Ai will
be one of the big budget movies Indian cinema has ever
seen.
In March, one final song will be shot and with that the film
will be wrapped up.
Ai was originally scheduled as a Tamil New Year release.
Now we hear, it may release only by June. Shankar known
for his perfection is making sure Ai turns out to be a one
of kind experience in Indian Cinema.
0 comments

----------


## GangsteR

Jiiva missed Ai

Jiiva disclosed recently that director Shankar wanted him to
star in Ai initially. But it was not for the hero role as he had Vikram in mind to play that particular character. Then what was it that Shankar had in mind for Jiiva? Well, he wanted him to play the villain in the film.
When Shankar told him about this during the shoots of Ai,
Jiiva gave it a thought at first. However, the star had
signed the dotted lines for other projects that he could not
allot the dates Shankar wanted. Now, Upen Patel in
playing the baddie in Ai, it may be noted here.

----------


## karthi007

june varae kaatririkano.... :Hammer:

----------


## GangsteR

The International fight director from Iron Man 3 has been roped in to direct the climax sequence in moving train # Ai #Chiyaan # Vikram

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ഏറ്റവും ചെലവേറിയ ചിത്രത്തില് സുരേഷ്
ഗോപി വില്ലന്



ഇന്ത്യന് സിനിമയിലെ ഏറ്റവും ചെലവേറിയ
ചിത്രമെന്ന പേര് ഇനി തമിഴ് സംവിധായകന്
ശങ്കര് ഒരുക്കുന്ന 'ഐ'യ്ക്ക് സ്വന്തമാണ്.
150കോടി ചെലവുവരുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില് വിക്രമാണ്
നായകനാകുന്നത്. ഏറ്റവും ചെലവേറിയ
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ പേരില്
മലയാളികള്ക്കും ബഹുമാനിയ്ക്കാന് ഒരു വകയുണ്ട്.
ചിത്രത്തിലെ വില്ലന് വേഷം ചെയ്യുന്നത്
മലയാളത്തിന്റെ ഒരു സൂപ്പര്താരമാണ്. മറ്റാരുമല്ല
മലയാളത്തിന്റെ സ്വന്തം ആക്ഷന് ഹീറോ സുരേഷ്
ഗോപിയാണ് 'ഐ'യില് വിക്രമിന്റെ വില്ലന്.
150കോടിയാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ പ്രഖ്യാപിത
ബജറ്റ് എന്നാല് ചിത്രീകരണവും പോസ്റ്റ്
പ്രൊഡ്ക്ഷന് ജോലികള്
കഴിയുമ്പോഴേയ്ക്കും ചെലവ്
150കോടി കടക്കുമെന്നാണ് സൂചന. മാര്ച്ച്
മാസത്തില് ഐയുടെ ചിത്രീകരണം പൂര്ത്തിയാകും.
ഏപ്രില് 14ന് റിലീസ് ചെയ്യത്തക്ക വിധത്തിലാണ്
ഇപ്പോല് കാര്യങ്ങള് മുന്നോട്ടുപോകുന്നത്.
ചിത്രീകരണത്തിനൊപ്പം തന്നെ പോസ്റ്റ്
പ്രൊഡക്ഷന് ജോലികളും നടക്കുന്നുണ്ട്.
തമിഴിലെ പെര്ഫക്ഷനിസ്റ്റായ ശങ്കര് പോസ്റ്റ്
പ്രൊഡക്ഷന് ജോലികള്ക്ക്
ധാരാളം സമയമെടുക്കുക പതിവാണ്.
അതുകൊണ്ടുതന്നെ ഏപ്രിലില്
ചിത്രം പുറത്തിറങ്ങാന്
സാധ്യതയില്ലെന്നും ജൂണിലോ ജൂലൈയിലോ ആകും ചിത്രമെത്തുകയെന്നും കേള്ക്കുന്നുണ്ട്.
ചിത്രത്തില് തീര്ത്തും വ്യത്യസ്തമായ
ഗെറ്റപ്പിലാണ് വിക്രമെത്തുന്നത്. ഈ
ചിത്രത്തിനായി വിക്രം ശരീരഭാരം കുറയ്ക്കുകയും തല
മൊട്ടയടിയ്ക്കുകയും ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. ചിത്രത്തില്
വിക്രമിന്റെ ജോഡിയായി എത്തുന്നത്
അമി ജാക്സണാണ്. ഫെബ്രുവരി ആദ്യവാരം ഇവര്
രണ്ടുപേരും ഒന്നിയ്ക്കുന്നൊരു
ഗാനം കൊടൈ കനാലില് ചിത്രീകരിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്.
മാര്ച്ചിലാണ് മറ്റൊരു ഗാനം ചിത്രീകരിക്കുക.
ഇതോടുകൂടി ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഷൂട്ടിങ്
അവസാനിയ്ക്കും.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

INSIDERS BUZZ : DISTRIBUTORS REQUEST TO
KOCHADAIYAAN PRODUCERS REGARDING AI



It is known that Superstar's Kochadaiiyaan is all set to release on April 11. Now the makers have started negotiating with various distributors for the business deal and sources say that many distributors have asked the Kochadaiiyaan producers to make sure that Ai is not releasing on April.
It is said that as Kochadaiiyaan is an experiment and
distributors have no clue on box office reception hence
they don't want another big film like Shankar's Ai in the
competition.
Mean time Shankar is working hard to make sure that the
film hit the theaters for Tamil New year. Will Kochadaiiyaan
makers approach Shankar/ Aascar Ravichandran to
postpone the release date of Vikram's Ai ? We should wait
and see...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Edìtd........

----------


## GangsteR

IRON MAN 3 CONNECTION IN SHANKAR'S AI



Shankar is working 24*7 to complete his magnum opus Ai starring Vikram and Amy Jackson. Recently the director shot the climax of the film with Vikram and the film's baddie Upen Patel, which is said to have come out really well.
Sources say Shankar has roped in 'Alfred' from Iron Man 3
team and a few others for the stunt co-ordination for Ai
and all the stunts in the film will be of international
standards.
The film's shooting will soon get wrapped up and Shankar
wants the film to release in the month of April. Ai has
Ramkumar, Upen Patel, Santhanam and many to the
supporting cast and AR Rahman's songs are likely to be
released in the month of March.
Ai is produced by Aascar Ravichandran and PC Sreeram is
cranking the camera.

----------


## GangsteR

Ai' to have an 'Iron Man 3' connection
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, February 08, 2014]



Shankar's magnum opus Ai with VIkram and Amy Jackson
is nearing completion and the film is expected to release
as a Tamil newyear attraction. Shankar who is working
without taking a break recently shot the climax of the film
produced by Oscar V.Ravidhanrdan. The scene included
Vikram and Upen Patel who plays the role of a villain in the
film as per sources close to the film. The scene as come
out exceptionally well and the ace director is completely
satisfied with the outcome.
With this the films shoot is expected to be completed very
soon. Shankar's lucky mascot A.R.Rahman is scoring
music for the film and P.C.Sriram, one of India's most
respected cinematographers is teaming up with Shankar for
the first time in this film.
The latest we hear from sources close to the unit is that the
film has another proud addition to its ist of technicians.
Shankar has reportedly roped in Alfred of Iron man 3 fame
and a few others for the stunt co-ordination of the film.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

" AI' is my 3 years Effort " says Shankar !
'I' will be an important film in my career. It is my magnum
opus film. I narrated the script to many actors. I dont want
to reveal the name of those actors. Since I demanded lot of
dates from them, they rejected the film. I had no hatred
towards them.
But when I approached Vikram, he readily accepted the
offer and promised me that he can allocate me any number
of days for me. Moreover he has not received a single rupee
till date as salary. He insisted to pay him just after the
release of 'I'.
Vikram's Performance had really came out very well and he
deserves awards for his performance. The work done by
'Weta Workshop' was excellent. 'I' Script has double
weightage than 'Anniyan'. 'I' is my 3 years effort. I started
to pen the script after completing my 'Enthiran' in 2010. It
took more than 1 year to complete the entire script.
I want to delight the audience on theaters. I don't want to
reveal the excellent visualization of the film in teasers (or)
trailers. I want every audience to watch the film in theaters.
I promised the audience that 'Anniyan' will be more exciting
more and more, when you repeatedly watch the film. As per
my promise, movie also did the magic.
I promise the same in 'I'. I am expecting repeat audience
for the film. My earlier films 'Anniyan' & 'Enthiran' took the
Tamil Cinema to next level. I hope 'I' will also do the same.
I am planning to release the film big in Hindi too. I want to
raise the Tamil Cinema standards to a higher level by
releasing in many languages. The works are going on at a
rapid pace. The film will be releasing soon" said the
Kollywood lead director Shankar.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## PunchHaaji

3 year aayitum oru official still polum vannilla! bahubali oro maasavum und teasers & working stills!!!

----------


## GangsteR

> 3 year aayitum oru official still polum vannilla! bahubali oro maasavum und teasers & working stills!!!


athaanu ee projectintae prateekshayum

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> " AI' is my 3 years Effort " says Shankar !
> 'I' will be an important film in my career. It is my magnum
> opus film. I narrated the script to many actors. I dont want
> to reveal the name of those actors. Since I demanded lot of
> dates from them, they rejected the film. I had no hatred
> towards them.
> But when I approached Vikram, he readily accepted the
> offer and promised me that he can allocate me any number
> of days for me. Moreover he has not received a single rupee
> ...


Ente daivame.........hype koodi koodi varunnu.....cant wait anymore........!

----------


## GangsteR

# AI distributors seen the pre release photos stunned with
CHIYAAN VIKRAM's hardwork sure expecting top notch
results (we distributors will take up rights bro so they shown
a few photos)
AI is moving with less promotion and little hype but final
results going to be stunning distributors shocked with
Vikram's several looks
# Shankar sir planned special surprise
for #CHIYAAN # VIKRAM birthday thats what we distributors
heard from team AI
Shankar is playin the hype really low because he wants to
impress in teaser and trailer with surprise.
Shankar is planning surprise dates bro for now but he want
to amaze indian audiences this having style and content
"Shankar's one word reply for AI when we asked comments
he said "god

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## singam

*Vikram starts dubbing for Ai*

Shankar’s magnum opus Ai with Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead is getting ready for a summer 2014 release. 

The latest buzz about the film produced by Aascar Ravichandran is that Vikram has completed the dubbing for the first half of the film. The star and his directors are taking care on the dubbing, to give that extra edge to the film.

The second half dubbing of the film will start only in March. The rumour mill is abuzz that Vikram is playing two different characters in the film, and voice modulation for both characters is important.

Ai has music by Shankar’s favourite AR Rahman and camera is by PC Sriram. Malayalam actor Suresh Gopi is said to be playing the antagonist and legendary Sivaji Ganesan’s eldest son Ramkumar, brother of Prabhu is having a pivotal role.

A lot is riding on Ai for Vikram who had undergone a lot of physical changes for the role. His make up for the film has been done by Hollywood specialist Sean Foot and Davina Lamont. Produced by Aascar Ravichandran, the shooting of the film is expected to be wrapped up by the end of January.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz

Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 17m

Ai Vikram has dubbed for the 1st half of the film. Shooting going on currently in Chennai, Shankar will complete the entire shoot by March

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz

Rumors on Shankar's next!
1.Ajith-Shankar Combo
2.Rajini-Shankar-AGS Entertainment
but, what this article in ‪#‎NewsTeluguOne‬ saying is Shankar already narrated a story to Vikram during his ‪#‎AI‬ aka Manoharudu sets. Director Shankar just narrated a single line story, which is a Political-Thriller Mass Entertainer. Shankar had already done a Blockbuster movie on political satire called 'Mudhalvan'. further the article says that after release of Ai, shankar planning for an abroad trip with his family and taking break eventually for 4 months. once finishing off his break he commence himself for penning the script to start his next by mid 2015. mean time vikram will complete his projects with Dharani & goutham.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


 :Sarcastic Hand: 

v.m.vinu padathinte poster aano

----------


## Saathan

> v.m.vinu padathinte poster aano


Fan made poster anu...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Fan made poster anu...


kandittu official pole undallo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Vigathakumaran



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

'AI' eyeing a summer release
Director Shankar and Chiyaan Vikram are working day and
night to release their magnum opus Ai as a summer
release. It is said that the ace director known for his hard
work has started the post production works while the last
leg of shooting is underway. The team is planning to wrap-
up the shoot within the end of March.
Meanwhile Vikram, on his part has completed dubbing for
the first half and will start dubbing for the second once the
shoot is completed, as per reliable sources.
Ai movie release date
It seems Shankar will leave no stone unturned to hit the
release deadline.
AI stars Amy Jackson opposite Vikram. The film also
includes, senior Malayalam actor Suresh Gopi, Santhanam,
Upen Matel and many other prominent faces in its star
cast. A.R.Rahman composes the music while ace
cinematographer P.C.Sriram has teamed up with Shankar
for the first time.

----------


## GangsteR

Just one more remaining for 'AI'
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, February 25, 2014]
Tweet 0
Yesterday we reported that director Shankar is in the last
leg of shooting for his mega budget film AI which has
Vikram and Amy Jackson playing the lead roles. Today we
have some interesting info about the songs of 



We hear from reliable sources that the film will include 5
songs composed by A.R.Rahman, the double Oscar winner
and also the regular composer of Shankar films barring
Anniyan and Nanban. Shankar has already shot four of
them one each in Jaipur, in a huge set in Kodaikkanal, in a
grand set in Hyderabad and in China.
The remaining song will be the intro song of Amy Jackson
who reportedly plays a model in the film. This song will be
shot in Chennai very soon.
Ace Cinematogprapher P.C.Sreeram is working with
Shankar for the first time in this film and the veteran
lensman is said to have used a special tone for the film
which will offer a visual extravaganza for the audience.
The film produced by Aascar Ravichandran is planned as
summer release.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Just one more remaining for 'AI'
> IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, February 25, 2014]
> Tweet 0
> Yesterday we reported that director Shankar is in the last
> leg of shooting for his mega budget film AI which has
> Vikram and Amy Jackson playing the lead roles. Today we
> have some interesting info about the songs of 
> 
> 
> ...


5 songs ulloo.... 6 ennam pratheekshichu..
kodaikanal song kikkidu aaayirikum

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar and Vikram are working passionately

Director Shankar and actor Vikram are working hard
and passionately to complete the shooting of Ai. The
film’s shooting had been dragging on for a various
reason over the past couple of years and has now
reached the final stages.
In order to ensure that the film is out for release soon,
Shankar is working on the post production and
shooting consecutively. In fact, Vikram had completed
dubbing for the first half and is waiting for the editor
to lock the second half. With a few scenes to be shot,
Ai is getting ready for a summer release, say sources

----------


## GangsteR

> 5 songs ulloo.... 6 ennam pratheekshichu..
> kodaikanal song kikkidu aaayirikum


padam irangiya seshamae enthum parayan pattu

----------


## GangsteR

The last song in Ai is with Amy

After shooting four songs, one each in Hyderabad,
Kodaikanal, China and Jaipur, director Shankar is now
busy canning the fifth song for Ai. With this number,
all the songs would have been filmed and it is a wrap
up for the movie that has been in the making for
several months.
The last song is currently being shot in Chennai and it
is reported to be an intro song for the lead girl Amy
Jackson. The heroine plays a model in Ai and hence it
become important to have an intro song for her, say
sources close to the film unit.

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Ai Vikram has dubbed for the 1st half of the film.
Shooting going on currently in Chennai, Shankar will
complete the entire shoot by March.

----------


## GangsteR

THE DEADLINE FOR SHANKAR'S AI


Vikram and Shankar are working 24x7 to complete the magnum opus 'Ai' on time. It is said that Shankar is finishing both the post production and shooting simultaneously to make sure that Ai releases for this summer. Sources say that 'Ai' team is nearing the last leg of shooting and Shankar will complete the entire film’s shoot in March.
Vikram has already finished the dubbing for the first half
and he will soon start dubbing for the second half
dubbing. The actor is waiting for the editing and shooting
of the remaining sequences.
Ai has Vikram, Amy Jackson, Suresh Gopi, Santhanam,
Upen Patel and many to its star cast. The film has music
by AR Rahman and cinematography by PC Sreeram.

----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR COMPLETES 4 OUT OF 5 FOR AI...



Director Shankar is nearing the completion of Vikram's Ai and the
latest we hear is that Shankar has already shot four out of five songs in Ai. AR Rahman who is considered to be a lucky charm for Shankar ever since his first film Gentleman has given some spectacular numbers for the film. Sources say that the four songs were shot in different places-one in Jaipur, one in a huge set in
Kodaikanal, one in a grand set erected at Hyderabad and
another one in China.
PC Sreeram, the cinematographer is said to have used a
special tone for the film, which is sure to be a visual
extravaganza for the audience.
Shankar is all set to shoot the fifth song in Chennai and it
is said to be the intro song for Amy Jackson who plays a
model in the film. Amy Jackson has recently said that Ai is
a special film for her and hence she didn't sign any films
for nearly 2 years.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

4 Down, 1 To Go For Shanker’s ‘Ai’



Shanker’s magnum opus ‘Ai’ starring Vikram and Amy
Jackson in the lead is one of the biggest films of 2014 if
not the biggest itself. The wait has been long and the
hype around the film has gone over the roof after each
passing day. Well, the latest update is that director
Shanker has completed filming 4 out of the 5 songs in
the flick. AR Rahman is composing the tunes for the
flick and Shanker considers the Musical Genius his
lucky mascot. The duo have struck magic as a combo
since Gentleman.
All the 4 songs thus far have been shot lavishly as is
Shanker’s forte. Huge sets were erected in Hyderabad,
Kodaikanal, Jaipur and China for the 4 songs
respectively with all grandeur. The fifth song shall be
filmed in Chennai and this shall be featuring only Amy
Jackson as it is her introduction number in the flick.
Amy plays a model in this flick. The actress is super-
excited about ‘Ai’ and has pinned all her hopes on the
flick. If reports are to be believed, Amy rejected several
offers due to her Ai commitments. Well, we can’t wait
for Ai!

----------


## GangsteR

I have never done before'', Amy Jackson confesses



Amy Jackson, the Brit beauty who captured the audience’s heart in her very first film Madrasapattinam, was next seen in Thaandavam and is now working in Shankar’s magnum opus
Ai with Vikram. On her role in Ai, the light eyed beauty discloses that it would be very different from her earlier two films in Tamil. She adds, “In Madrasapattinam and Thaandavam, I have played a British and a half-Indian
girl respectively. But in Ai, I play a complete Indian girl
Diya who has Tamil dialogues to speak which was quite
challenging”.
Ai has music scored by A R Rahman and cinematography
by P C Sreeram and editing by Anthony.

----------


## GangsteR

"Vikram is in a league of his own''



Director Shankar is busy wrapping up his Ai with Vikram and Amy Jackson in lead roles and the film is expected to be a summer 2014 release. The film has the best professionals from all over the world working in their respective fields to give the audience
a perfect movie going experience. Heroine Amy Jackson says that
shooting of all the scenes are completed. “There are totally
five songs in the film and there is an intro song on me
which will be shot sometime in March in Chennai”.
The lady is all praise for her co-star Vikram from whom she
is said to have learnt so much. She says that despite his
experience in the industry, he approaches his role with
such a dedication and sincerity that it is as though his first
film.
"I think Vikram is in a league of his own. I don't think I
can compete with him just yet. Maybe 10 years down the
line, I will start competing. Vikram definitely brings out the
best in me and is an inspiration. He has been in the
industry for 20 years and in every film, he plays a
completely different person. His looks change in every
single movie."

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

AI Shooting Spot

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

PC Sreeram ISC

"Vikram s" acting in "I" will be commercially acclaimed all
over the world. He will get. What he deserves...a mega hit
and name for him self. 2014 hear we come

----------


## GangsteR

I'd love to do an action movie next: Amy Jackson

Actress Amy Jackson, who will next be seen in director
Shankar's Ai, chooses to call the film, a 'breakthrough'
in her career. "Shankar's movie has taken us to China
and to places all over India. To work with Shankar in
just my third film is brilliant for me. The reason I call it
a breakthrough is because this role has helped me push
my boundaries.My character, Diya, has Tamil dialogues
throughout. It's been a great challenge because it is
something I have never done before. She's an Indian
girl. I've only played a half-Indian girl in my other films
until now," says Amy, whose Telugu film Yevadu raked
in the moolah at the box office.
The film, she says, came to her with a set of challenges.
"The biggest challenge as far as Ai was concerned is
that it's been happening for two years now. I have not
done any movies in between because this is the biggest
film of my career and I wanted to dedicate myself to
it." She adds, "Director Shankar has got the best of
professionals from all over the world, including
America and New Zealand to work on it. We have
completely finished shooting all the scenes. The film
has five songs. I have just one song left to be shot and
that happens to be my intro song in the film. We will
be shooting it in Chennai next month."
Actors working in a film usually tend to indulge in
friendly competition to enable them to bring out the
best in them. Quiz Amy if she competed with Vikram,
her co-star in the film, and she laughs. "I think
Vikram is in a league of his own. I don't think I can
compete with him just yet. Maybe 10 years down the
line, I will start competing. Vikram definitely brings
out the best in me and is an inspiration. He has been
in the industry for 20 years and in every film, he plays
a completely different person.
His looks change in every single movie. In this movie
itself, he has so many different looks, it is
unbelievable. Both of us naturally wanted to give our
best and we did experiment. But at the end of the day,
Shankar was the one who moulded us into what he
wanted." Currently, Amy is busy reading scripts to pick
her next project. "I have some exciting scripts in my
hand and I want the next movie I do to push me
again. I'd love to do an action movie next," she signs
off.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram dubs for Ai?

Vikram is all set to strike again with the biggie Ai,
directed by none other than Shankar. The last time the
duo had come together for Anniyan, they created
fireworks at the Box Office. Now, we hear that the team
has almost wrapped up the shoot for Ai and that
Vikram has begun dubbing for the film.
The actor has a dual role in the film and since, the
characters he plays are said to be poles apart from
each other, his voice inflection is going to be different
for the roles. Amy Jackson plays the female lead in the
film and AR Rahman has scored the music. PC Sreeram
is handling the camera.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Lighting for " I"
Associate Dop vivek Anand in action .

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Daniel John

ith kure naal aayalo  :Huh:

----------


## Nithz

"VIKRAM's" acting in "I" will be commercially acclaimed all over the world.
He will get. What he deserves...a mega hit and name for him self. 2014 hear we come
- PC Sreeram ISC

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

Ai Crew Member :
Vivek Anand : Today de last day of shoot with # vikram
sir...he worked hard in tis film and he was very kind n de
set...it was nice experience we travelled for 2 yrs...i
wondered his dedication and passion towards his
profession...n he did a great job n our film I...and I wish the
film I and vikram sir will be a milestone n indian
cinema..hats off to u sir...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

t20 records veendum pottum

----------


## Nithz

Hi Everyone,

‘A… to …y’ ‘Ai’ is completed after lots of hurdles…
Vikram & Weta’s shoot totally completed by 25th Feb, balance ‘z’ left is only one song with Amy...
Editing, dubbing & CG works are going in full swing...

Frequently asked question is about the release. If 'all is well' ‘Ai’ will be ready for summer. Since this is a big film the release depends upon the producer’s plan.

Catch you soon!

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar talks about Ai's release

As we had reported few days back, Shankar’s
‘Ai’ is almost complete, except for Amy Jackson’s
introduction song. Confirming the same,
director Shankar posted on his micro-blogging
account that Vikram & Weta’s shoot was totally
completed by 25th Feb. He also revealed that
editing, dubbing & CG works are going in full
swing.
Shankar also added that if everything goes as
per the plan, the movie will hit the screens this
summer. Vikram will be seen in different get-
ups in the film and he had put in a lot of efforts
for this film. Music for the film is scored by AR
Rahman and camera is handled by PC Sreeram.

----------


## kevin

april 17 rls cheythal sakala vishu rlsum pani vaangikkum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> april 17 rls cheythal sakala vishu rlsum pani vaangikkum


mazhakku munpe vannaal mathi..

ithonnu kandit marichaalum vendilla

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar Shanmugham @ shankarshanmugh 
Except 1 song Ai shoot is completed after lots of
hurdles. Post production going in full swing. If all is
well Ai will be ready for summer.

----------


## GangsteR

> april 17 rls cheythal sakala vishu rlsum pani vaangikkum


vishu release kanan chance kurava....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

april vittu pokaruth  :Ahupinne:

----------


## kandahassan

ee padam june release confirmed anu  :Yes: 

april 11 - kochadaiyan

may - vishwaroopam 2

june - ai

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ee padam june release confirmed anu 
> 
> april 11 - kochadaiyan
> 
> may - vishwaroopam 2
> 
> june - ai


aaru paranju?

----------


## kandahassan

> aaru paranju?


njan paranju .... kochadiayan april 11 release...audio release march 9....ithuvarekkum oru teaser polum irakatha ai aprilil
irangiumennu box office analyst aya thaangalkku engane parayan kazhiyunnu ???

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> njan paranju .... kochadiayan april 11 release...audio release march 9....ithuvarekkum oru teaser polum irakatha ai aprilil
> irangiumennu box office analyst aya thaangalkku engane parayan kazhiyunnu ???


april il iranganam ennath ente aagraham aanu.. ennaanenu enikariyilla.. naale irangiyaal kooduthal santhosham
pinne teaser um trailer um okke nokkiyirikkenda aavashyamilla.. 1month munp songs , 2 weeks munp trailer .. angane aayaal entha kuzhappam?

pinne Ai trailer irakkaan udesamilla ennu shanker paranjathayi oru report kandallo

----------


## kandahassan

> april il iranganam ennath ente aagraham aanu.. ennaanenu enikariyilla.. naale irangiyaal kooduthal santhosham
> pinne teaser um trailer um okke nokkiyirikkenda aavashyamilla.. 1month munp songs , 2 weeks munp trailer .. angane aayaal entha kuzhappam?
> 
> pinne Ai trailer irakkaan udesamilla ennu shanker paranjathayi oru report kandallo



ningal ingane kochu kuttikale pole samsaarikkaruthu....kochadaiyanum ai yum oru month irakkiyal athu 2 padathinum
dosham cheyyum ...ningal nokkikko aiyude trailer mikkavarum kochadiyaante koode irakkum ......

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ningal ingane kochu kuttikale pole samsaarikkaruthu....kochadaiyanum ai yum oru month irakkiyal athu 2 padathinum
> dosham cheyyum ...ningal nokkikko aiyude trailer mikkavarum kochadiyaante koode irakkum ......


kochadaiyan nu dosham cheyyum. Ai ne affect cheyyilla.. 
ennaal pinne may il irakkamallo.. v2 nu poyi pani nokkaan para.. venamenki avaru maattate.. :Girl Mad:

----------


## kandahassan

> kochadaiyan nu dosham cheyyum. Ai ne affect cheyyilla.. 
> ennaal pinne may il irakkamallo.. v2 nu poyi pani nokkaan para.. venamenki avaru maattate..


ningal parayunna polalla kaaryangal...kochadaiyanum aiyum othu rls cheythal tn theaters priority rajinikke kodukullu...also ,
aiyude shooting kazhinju ippol dubbing thudangiya kaaryangal nadakunne ullu...kochadaiyaan ellam cmplete aayi releasinu kaathu nilkuvanu....
vishwaroopam 2 ready anu , but kochadiyaane pedichu mayilottu shift cheythekkuvaanu ..

enikku thonunnathu , kochadiyyan first 2 divasam maaraka initial nediyittu veezhaananu chance ....normal rajini fans 
animation engane sweekarikkum ennariyilla...animationu pakaram VFX upayogichirunenkil kidukkiyene....in my opinion , ai will
be the record breaker of 2014 ....ai enthoru kidu sambhavam anennu kelkunnu....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ningal parayunna polalla kaaryangal...kochadaiyanum aiyum othu rls cheythal tn theaters priority rajinikke kodukullu...also ,
> aiyude shooting kazhinju ippol dubbing thudangiya kaaryangal nadakunne ullu...kochadaiyaan ellam cmplete aayi releasinu kaathu nilkuvanu....
> vishwaroopam 2 ready anu , but kochadiyaane pedichu mayilottu shift cheythekkuvaanu ..
> 
> enikku thonunnathu , kochadiyyan first 2 divasam maaraka initial nediyittu veezhaananu chance ....normal rajini fans 
> animation engane sweekarikkum ennariyilla...animationu pakaram VFX upayogichirunenkil kidukkiyene....in my opinion , ai will
> be the record breaker of 2014 ....ai enthoru kidu sambhavam anennu kelkunnu....


kochadaiyan initial um athrakkangu gambeeram aayirikkilla..  padam veezhukayum cheyyum..
theater thalli polikkathirunaal bhagyam
pinne valla albuthavum sambavikkanam..

ithokke ellavarkum ariyavuna karyam aanu.. Ai yude potential um ariyaam.
chandramukhi v anniyan pole alla ith

enthokke aayaalum.. april il songs enkilum irakkanam

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shankar says 'Ai' for summer

Ace director Shankar has tweeted that his Vikram starrer Ai, produced by Aascar Films will release in summer of 2014. It
means the big budget action adventure is all set to release.
Shankar has tweeted: “Except 1 song Ai shoot is
completed after lots of hurdles. Post production going in
full swing. If all is well Ai will be ready for summer.”
As per sources one more song with Amy Jackson remains
to be shot. It will be shot in a Chennai studio on a set
during this month. Ai has Vikram, Amy Jackson, Suresh
Gopi, Ramkumar Ganesan, Santhanam and Upen Patel.
The film has music by AR Rahman and camera by PC
Sriram.

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Dances in Chennai
IndiaGlitz [Monday, March 03, 2014]

Whoever encounters Shankar has only one question for him
- his magnum opus 'Ai'. The director has now revealed
that all of the movie but one song has been canned, and
the post production work is underway in full swing.
The song left to be shot is the heroine's introduction, and
Shankar plans to have it shot in the city. "Amy Jackson's
intro song is left to be shot, which will happen in a set
erected in the Chennai. WETA had done an exceptional job
on their part in the film, and visual effects have come out
very well" said a source from the 'Ai' crew. Meanwhile,
Shankar himself took to his social networking in
announcing release of the movie. His post said "As 'Ai' is
a big film, release depends on the producer's decision. If
all goes well, we will be out with the film this summer."

----------


## GangsteR

http://cinemalead.com/news-id-finall...-03-144650.htm

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Too much of Oscar Winners in Shankar's 'I' : 'Rising
Pictures' who had won Oscar for 'Gravity' (visualisations) &
Weta Workshop who had won Oscar for 'Lord of the Rings'
are working under Shankar.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

ee summer ennu paranjaal ennaa?

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> 


Namade suresh ananum vangeetile orennam,appo 5 award winners....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Namade suresh ananum vangeetile orennam,appo 5 award winners....


twenty20 il ethra perundayirunu ?

----------


## GangsteR

TFU Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
Vasanthabalan's #KaaviyaThalaivan (Lives of theatre
artists) in May & finally Shankar's magnum opus #Ai
probably in June. Gr8 line-up!

----------


## GangsteR

> twenty20 il ethra perundayirunu ?


heroes aano....

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz

25/2/2014 : Davina Lamont

That's a wrap for me in India... 
Close to 90 prosthetic applications..!!!
To all my new friends in chennai, I'll miss that microphone and loud speaker, the crazy car rides to work, the heat, But most of all I have great memories to take away. Till next we meet.....

----------


## Nithz



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

vetri nischaym
ithu vedha sathiyam
kolka velvathe
nan konda lakshiyam

 :Victory:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> 


look okae purathu vannu tudangi

----------


## Nithz

> look okae purathu vannu tudangi


*
ithokke shooting Kazhinju edutha pics aanu.. 

So Filmil Ee Looks onnum kanilla.. 

Shooting Stills Onnum Available Alla.

Athil Variety Looks AAkum.. can't Wait :)*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *
> ithokke shooting Kazhinju edutha pics aanu.. 
> 
> So Filmil Ee Looks onnum kanilla.. 
> 
> Shooting Stills Onnum Available Alla.
> 
> Athil Variety Looks AAkum.. can't Wait :)*


padam irangeet chathaal mathi ... kopp.. ini ethra naal

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> padam irangeet chathaal mathi ... kopp.. ini ethra naal


pathukae irangatae.....perfection kuraykanda

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

വിക്രമിന്റെ അക്രമങ്ങൾ!!!

വളരെ വ്യത്യസ്തമായ ഒരു കഥാപാത്രവും ആ
കഥാപാത്രത്തിനു വേണ്ടി അതിലും വ്യത്യസ്തമായ
ഒരു ലുക്കിലും പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെടുക എന്നത്
വിക്രം എന്ന നടനെ സംബന്ധിച്ച് ഒരു പുതിയ
കാര്യമല്ല. പക്ഷെ ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട
ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ സംവിധായകൻ
വിക്രമിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരുക്കുന്ന
ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ ചിത്രമായ 'ഐ'യിൽ പുതിയ കുറച്ചു
കാര്യങ്ങളാണ്
വിക്രം പ്രേക്ഷകർക്കായി കരുതി വയ്ക്കുന്നത്.
'ഐ'യിൽ വളരെ വ്യത്യസ്തമായ വിവിധ
ഗെറ്റപ്പുകളിലാണ് വിക്രം പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെടുന്നത്.
ഓരോ ഗെറ്റപ്പും അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നതിനു മുൻപ് ആ
വേഷങ്ങൾക്ക്
വേണ്ടി വിക്രം വളരെയധികം അധ്വാനിച്ചിരുന്നു.
ഈ ചിത്രത്തിനു വേണ്ടി 46
കിലോയോളം ഭാരമാണ് വിക്രം കുറച്ചത്.
ഇപ്പോൾ 'ഐ' യുടെ ഡബ്ബിംഗ് ആരംഭിച്ചു
കഴിഞ്ഞു. വിക്രം താൻ ചെയ്യുന്ന
ഓരോ ഗെറ്റപ്പിനും വ്യത്യസ്തമായ ശബ്ദമാണ്
നൽകാൻ പോകുന്നത് എന്നാണ് ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ
വിവരം. ഡബ്ബിംഗ് ഒരിക്കലും വിക്രം എന്ന
നടനെ സംബന്ധിച്ചടത്തോളം ഒരു വലിയ
കാര്യമല്ല. കാരണം തന്റെ കരിയറിന്റെ തുടക്ക
ഘട്ടത്തിൽ വിക്രം ഒരു മികച്ച ഡബ്ബിംഗ്
ആർട്ടിസ്റ്റ് ആയിരുന്നു. പ്രഭുദേവ അടക്കമുള്ളവർക്ക്
വിക്രം ഇതിനു മുൻപ് ശബ്ദം നൽകിയിട്ടുണ്ട്.
ആരാലും ശ്രദ്ധിക്കപ്പെടാതെ പോയ ഈ കഴിവ്
'ഐ'യിലൂടെ പുറത്തു കൊണ്ട് വരാൻ വിക്രമിനു
കഴിയും എന്ന് ഉറപ്പാണ്.
ആസ്കാർ ഫിലിംസിന്റെ ബാനറിൽ ആസ്കാർ
രവിചന്ദ്രൻ നിർമ്മിക്കുന്ന 'ഐ'യിൽ
വിക്രമിന്റെ ജോഡിയായി എത്തുന്നത്
എമി ജാക്സണ് ആണ്. പി സി ശ്രീറാം ക്യാമറ
കൈകാര്യം ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്
സംഗീതം പകരുന്നത് ഓസ്കാർ അവാർഡ് ജേതാവ് എ
ആർ റഹ്മാൻ ആണ്. ചിത്രത്തിൽ മലയാളം സൂപ്പർ
സ്റ്റാർ സുരേഷ് ഗോപിയും ഒരു പ്രധാന വേഷത്തിൽ
എത്തുന്നുണ്ട്.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

2014 – A Year of biggies in Kollywood

From romantic comedies to a testosterone filled action flicks, 2014 promises to be an electric mix of mainstream and offbeat
fare. Who else but sify.com brings you the
lowdown on what to watch in the coming months.
2014 started with a bang with Thala Ajith’s Veeram and
Ilaya Thalapathy’s Jilla opening on the same day – Jan
10th. We find out what showville has to offer this year
The biggest of them all – Superstar’s Kochadaiiyaan is
scheduled to release on Apr 11th. Even due to Lok Sabha
elections, if it’s postponed, it should release sometime in
May. Dir Shankar’s magnum opus – Chiyaan Vikram’s Ai
will release in May.
Kamal’s sequel to his Blockbuster Vishwaroopam –
Vishwaroopam2 should release in June. UTV and Director
Lingusamy are making a brisk progress with Actor Suriya’s
Anjaan and it should be an Independence Day (Aug 15th)
release.
Director AR Murugadoss’s biggie with Ilayathalapathy Vijay
– Vijay57 is confirmed for Diwali release. Director Gautham
Menon’s biggie with Thala Ajith – Thala55 should release
for Diwali or a few weeks later.
2014 promises to be a big year with so many biggies from
top Tamil stars scheduled to release.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Eazy04

May fix aayo? Promo works onnum ille?? Trailer/teaser/ look??

----------


## GangsteR

> May fix aayo? Promo works onnum ille?? Trailer/teaser/ look??


may fix allla...shankar trailer irakkatae direct aayi theatril irakan plan undennu kettu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> may fix allla...shankar trailer irakkatae direct aayi theatril irakan plan undennu kettu


athe kaanaaluthokke theater il kandaal mathi

----------


## GangsteR

> athe kaanaaluthokke theater il kandaal mathi


athae oru variety aayikottae....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

may il undenkil opposite undavan chance ulla malayalam padangal ethokke aanu ?

----------


## GangsteR

> may il undenkil opposite undavan chance ulla malayalam padangal ethokke aanu ?


malayalatil verae nalla projects onnum aa timil kaanilla...ellam vishu timil irangumallo

----------


## GangsteR

AR Rahman's musical summer of 2014!



Oscar Winner AR Rahman takes up very few projects and has one or two film albums release a year. In a rare co- incidence, this summer, he will have 3 Tamil releases.
First album to release was Superstar’s Kochadaiiyaan . Both
Superstar and AR Rahman fans have received the album
well. The music from this 3D film topped the charts.
Next up is the period drama director Vasantha Balan’s
Kaaviya Thalaivan. The audio is expected to release in
April and the movie is targeting a May release. AR Rahman
has composed several songs keeping with the movie’s
theme of 1930’s – 40’s Tamil drama music.
The third album to release will be Shankar’s magnum opus
with Chiyaan Vikram – Ai . It’s reliably learnt that AR
Rahman has composed a variety fare matching Shankar’s
high expectations. Ai music album should release
sometime in May.
The summer of 2014 is surely going to be a great musical
treat for AR Rahman fans.

----------


## GangsteR

music mayil release aakuvanel film june/july aakum....

----------


## House MD

June July release ano.. movie shoot dubbing..graphics work okkae almost completed and ll try maximum to release on may aennanallo shankar paranjathu... angeru veendum vaakku maattiyo... shankar chathichaashanae..

----------


## GangsteR

> June July release ano.. movie shoot dubbing..graphics work okkae almost completed and ll try maximum to release on may aennanallo shankar paranjathu... angeru veendum vaakku maattiyo... shankar chathichaashanae..


onnum confirm alla shankar film aayathu kondu pp work ellaam nalla time edutae teerkathullu, pinnae ithintae relrase Vishwaroopam2 releasenae depend cheytirikum....

----------


## anupkerb1

June 2nd wek cnfirmed . .

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

june okke aanenkil mazha kaanum.. t20 record pottikkaan pattilla  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> June 2nd wek cnfirmed . .


aaru paranju....

----------


## GangsteR

> june okke aanenkil mazha kaanum.. t20 record pottikkaan pattilla


 :Thinking: ....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## House MD

> onnum confirm alla shankar film aayathu kondu pp work ellaam nalla time edutae teerkathullu, pinnae ithintae relrase Vishwaroopam2 releasenae depend cheytirikum....


Yeeaahhh.... factu factu..

----------


## House MD

> June 2nd wek cnfirmed . .


Okiiieee...  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

viswaroopam 2 ... ororo shakunam mudakkikal  :Badpc:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

kidu  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

*More news on #Aiprobably from tomorrow!!!!*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


SHANKER  :Giveup:

----------


## sherlock holmess

Songs oke  :Yahoo:

----------


## dipu10

anniyan'ile songsinte prathyekatha endaanu vecha..
athu hj aannu cheythenu vishwasikaan patila..

hj'ude sthiram patternil ninnum vittu nikkuna sngs aayirunuu... njn arr thaneyaanu anniyan cheythath enaanu kurre naallathek karuthiyirunath..

kumaari, ayankaaru veett, randakka, kannum kannum.. 

oru minnale, kaakka kaakka type album'umalaa.. 
enaal ippozhathe polathe typical hj album'umalaa... lyk aadhavan, thuppakki, maattraan etc..

typical shankar padangallil varuna sngsinte reethiyodd innangi chernu cheytha oru kidilam album....

almost elaa songsum oninonu mecham.. pakshe ithu nanban'il aavarthikaan pulliku kazhinjathum ilaa.. nanban oru typical hj' stuff aayirunuu...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> anniyan'ile songsinte prathyekatha endaanu vecha..
> athu hj aannu cheythenu vishwasikaan patila..
> 
> hj'ude sthiram patternil ninnum vittu nikkuna sngs aayirunuu... njn arr thaneyaanu anniyan cheythath enaanu kurre naallathek karuthiyirunath..
> 
> kumaari, ayankaaru veett, randakka, kannum kannum.. 
> 
> oru minnale, kaakka kaakka type album'umalaa.. 
> enaal ippozhathe polathe typical hj album'umalaa... lyk aadhavan, thuppakki, maattraan etc..
> ...


Anniyan timil oke harris peakil nilkunna tym aarnu athukondu nalla songs kitti nanban time aayapol pulliyudae stock okae teerna mattaayi nanban songs oke below avg aayirunnu...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ai is getting more special with news coming out from the
director who made Tamil cinema the world cinema. Ai the
magnum opus of #Shankar is nearing its final stage and
special news is being out about the flick and the
star # Vikram .
The director mentioned that Vikram is one actor who is
versatile and take pain as pleasure and his dediction to his
work has even shook the director.
Director Shankar has given an interview to a leading Tamil
magazine and here are some highlights of it.
. The movie is shot mostly in # China with practical difficulties
and the first half is done mainly in the country with lot of
travelling and research.
. Ai special effects and CG is done by # WETA studios one of
the world best studio for special effects. They have handled
movie like Hobbit, I Robot, X Men and many from
Hollywood.
. Shankar has approached the studio for # Endhiran as well
but due to busy schedule it was not done, but the WETA
studio has also accepted the fact that Ai has a challenge for
their CG and special effects.
. And the director also make huge appreciations for Vikram
for his dedication and stated such an actor for a director is
always easy to experiment and it would be a joyful event for
creator
Ai has more special for the audience and it will pay the team
an 100 time for the hardships they went through

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#ChiyaanVikram is now completing all work on Ai.
 @vijaymilton film is said to be titled Idam Mari
Irangiyavan. Film will start rolling soon

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

Interview With Shankar From A Tamil Magazine



[COLOR="Red"]Siramangalai Rasikirar VIKRAM !
Shankar's #AI Special

"Epadi irukum 'AI' ? Vikram athil epadi irupar ?" - Ekachakka suspensil
kathuirukirathu kollywood.
"eppo sir, 'AI' release ?" endra kelvi thurathiyapadiye irunthalum, antha
pathatram thuliyum kattamal, 'intha veyilku ilaneer nalathu' rna sibarisu seithuvittu
pesa thayaragirar Shankar. Tamil makkal rasithu rasithu kondadugira brammanda
iyakunnar.

"Naane en padathai patri sollikka kuchama iruku. Aanal, periya ethirparppu ellam 
edathulaiyum iruku. nichayam ethirparpai niravu pannum. adutha kattam pora alavukku
kuda workout agum. apadi oru nambikai iruku!" - ena theermanamaga pesum shankarin 
track recordugal viyapputubavai. Mele, uyare, uchiyile ena egiri kondu irukirathu status.

" 'AI'..?"
"Romantic thriller. ennoda pira padangalin sayal irukkathu. athe samayathil enkitta ena
ethitparkirirgalo, athellam irukkum. Social problem thavira, naduvil 'Kadhalan', 'Jeans' seithiruken. 
Science Fiction poiiruken ithil, ithu varaikkum pogatha route. 'Endhira'nil sila visayangal seithu 
parthu irukom. 'AI'il makeupirku mukkiyathuvam koduthuirukku. Weta studiovill pesinom. munne
kuda avangakitta pesiirukken. apa avanga bayangra busy. 'hobbit' padathil iruthanga.

ipa marupadiyum 'AI' padathirkana thevaigal kurithu thodarpu kondapothu. 'Aha.. ithula engalukke
thunduthala sila vishayangal kidaikuthu.. kandippa seirom'nu sonnaga. avanga panirukum antha 
vishayangalthanga. 'india cinema, tamil cinema idhuvarai kandiratha' kachigala vanthu iruku.
kathaiyum intha budgetai, visuvalai, mekappai demand seithathu.

chinavil kaalvasi padathirku mel padamakkirukkom. arambicha koncha neraththila chinavukku 'take off' ayiduvom.
interval varaikkum padam ange than. chinavil padam edukirathu kastam. namma aalunga mathiri panivaga, anbaga kuda
irupanga. aanal, samayangalil ella idathulum kannukku theriiyathu tenson uruvagum. anga iruntha ovvoru naalum mission
mathiri than. thedi edutha locationgal appadi.. valakamana idangalai parka vaika virumpala. theva patta idangalai naane 
thedi ponen. chinavil periya pookal nirantha field iruku. ungalaku 'Anniyan' aams tartam thottam nyabgam varume.. athai ellam
thaandi oru idam. athai 'nanban' padam panumpothe parthutu vanthiten.

ovvoru idamum thooram. niraya travel.. car, padugunu thandi poga vendi irukkum. athellam tourist spotum ilai. 'Men in Black'kil
velai partha mary vwat, ithil oru paadal pani irukanga. athellam parka periya treat. tharperumai pola eduthukathinga.. arputhamaga
vanthiruku final touch

"vikram ithil kattirukira getup, vithiyasam ellam ithuvarai india sinima kandiratha sothanai muyarchi. avar samathichathu eppadi
parasparam nambikaiya? allathu ungalil yaarkuvathu ithai seithe aaganum endra virupama?"

" nala kathai.. entha nadigarum 'ithai naan seiyanum'nu aasaippadugira kathai. avar careeril innum 'palich'nu solla kudiya vishayam. 
ella nadigarum aasaipadalam.. aanal, ella nadigarum panna mudiyumanu theriyalai, easyum kidaiyathu. appadi seithal avargal sila
thiyagakalukku thayara irukannym. kurippa, ore nerathil irandu padam seiya mudiyathu. ithil undana periya siramangalai kadanthu
than varanum. 'intha kathai, ithu mathiri ini enakkoru vaippu kidaikuma saar'nu vikram adikkadi solluvar. romba negizhinthu poiiruken. 
kudave, enakku tensana irukum. avar jollya iruppar. 'naan ovvoru naalum santhosama iruken'u soluvar. ivvalu siramangalaikkuda santhosama 
maatrugirar. 'yaarum seiyathathai seiom. rasichi panrom'ngra mano pavam athu.

athu oru prathyogamana character. atharku udal mattram kuda avasiyama padalai. avarethan 'intha characterkaga udambai ilaichikkiren'nu sonnar. 
'avasiyamilai, athai makapla seri pannikalam'nu than naan sonnen.'illai, udambai irakkiduren'nu sonnar. 'athu padathku kuduthal palamthan..nalathu
than. 'ok.. right'nu solliten.'aana, oru vishayam.. unga health than mudhalla.. apparom than padam.udambai pathikkira mathiri poyida vendam'nu sonnen.
'illai saar, pathikkatha mathiri panren'nu avar than sonnar. avar manaivikite, 'naan solalainga, avarthanga aarvama eduthu panror.. avi healthai parthukongo'nu
sonnen.' saar, avar happya irukar'nu avanga sonnathu aaruthal.

aparom newsilanthil irunthu enakku phone. makap panravanga, 'saar, unga artist 'head shave' panni para.. engalakku makap easy agidum'nu sonnaga. 
enakku vikram seivarnu theriyum. aanal, naam ellathaiyum 'granted'da eduthukka kudathau ilaya ? athanala avarkku phone panni sonnen. 'saar, intha 
padathirkaga ethaiyum seiven'nu sonnar. enakku negizhchiyagi vitathu. ippadi oru artist kidachi, athu eppadi oru kondattam !

athu mattumila.. naanga vithavithama sapiduvom. vikram oru plastic dappala irandu, moonu kaikari vagaigali surandi saptukitu irpar. santhegamilai, 
vikramin siramathirku, aarvathirku, uzhaipirku, nadipiku, periya palan kidaikkum!"[/COLOR]

----------


## JJK

pic vanne tudangi alle.. waiting for hd

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> anniyan'ile songsinte prathyekatha endaanu vecha..
> athu hj aannu cheythenu vishwasikaan patila..
> 
> hj'ude sthiram patternil ninnum vittu nikkuna sngs aayirunuu... njn arr thaneyaanu anniyan cheythath enaanu kurre naallathek karuthiyirunath..
> 
> kumaari, ayankaaru veett, randakka, kannum kannum.. 
> 
> oru minnale, kaakka kaakka type album'umalaa.. 
> enaal ippozhathe polathe typical hj album'umalaa... lyk aadhavan, thuppakki, maattraan etc..
> ...



anniyan il HJ sharik try cheythu.. pakshe ARR range lek onnum ethiyilla.. anniyante ettavum valiya porayma music thanne aanu. pakshe song scenes ellaam onninonnu mecham...

----------


## kevin

science fiction thanne alle..vikram kilavan aaytayirikkum , payyan aayi maarum, aa pennine premikkuka thudangiya karyangal aanvum katha.......shankar athu engane eduthu vaykum ennathu pole irikkum., rahmante music koodi undallo, safe thanne ...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

endharo endho..

jeans aanu ettavum mosham abhiprayam vanna shanker padam.. aa range vannal BB
gentleman range vannal RECORD

onnu vegam irangiyirunenkil... 

"N" il avasanikuna padangal aayirunu kidu.. nanban varunath vare.. pinne ullathokke S aayirunu .. mixed wom.. jeans  boys sivaji d bos

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Mary E. Vogt who worked with #MenInBlack, has worked for a song in #Ai, it will be a visual treat for sure. - #Shankar.*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Am Waitng*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Shankar awes Vikram & Ai*

*Ai is getting more special with news coming out from the Director Shankar who made Tamil cinema the world cinema. Ai the magnum opus from Shankar is nearing its final stage and special news is being out about the flick and the star Vikram.
The director mentioned that Vikram is one actor who is versatile and takes pain as pleasure and his dedication to work has even shook the directors talent.
Director Shankar has given an interview to a leading Tamil weekly and here are some highlights of it.
*.The movie is shot mostly in China with the practical difficulties and the first half is done mainly in the country with lots of travel and research.
*.Ai special effects and CG is done by Weta studios one of the world best studio for special effects. They have handled movie likes Hobbit,I Robot, X men and many from the Hollywood.
*.Shankar has approached the studio for Endhiran as well but due to busy schedule it was not done, but Weto Studios has also accepted the fact Ai has a challenge for their CG and special effects.
*.And the director also made huge appreciations for Vikram for his dedication and stated such an actor for a director is always easy to experiment and it is would be a joyful event for any creator.
Ai has more specials for the audience and it will pay the team an 100 times for what hardships they went through. Ai is directed by Shankar, Music by Oscar winner AR Rahman and Produced by Aascar Films Ravichandran. The movie has big casts like Amy Jackson, Ramkumar, Upen Patel, Suresh Gopi , Santhanam and many. The movie comes in as a summer fest.*

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ഷങ്കറിനെ വിസ്മയിപ്പിച്ച നടൻ?

വിക്രമിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഷങ്കർ ഒരുക്കുന്ന
'ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട' ചിത്രമാണ് 'ഐ'.
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങ് 95
ശതമാനത്തോളം പൂർത്തിയായിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു.
വിക്രം ചിത്രത്തിലെ തന്റെ ഭാഗങ്ങൾക്ക്
വേണ്ടി ഡബ്ബിംഗ് ആരംഭിച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞു. കഴിഞ്ഞ
2 വർഷമായി വിക്രം 'ഐ'യുടെ ചിത്രീകരണത്തിൽ
ആയിരുന്നു. ഈ
ചിത്രത്തിലെ കഥാപാത്രത്തിന്റെ പൂർണ്ണതയ്ക്ക്
വേണ്ടി വിക്രം തന്റെ ശരീര ഭാരം 46
കിലോയോളം കുറച്ച്
എല്ലാവരെയും വിസ്മയിപ്പിച്ചിരുന്നു.
വിക്രമിനെപ്പറ്റിയും 'ഐ' എന്ന തന്റെ പുതിയ
ചിത്രത്തെയും പറ്റി ഷങ്കർ സംസാരിക്കുന്നു..
ഇന്ത്യന് സിനിമയില് 'ഐ' പുതിയൊരു അനുഭവമാകും.
ഒരു റൊമാന്റിക് ത്രില്ലറാണ് ചിത്രം.
എന്റെ സിനിമയില് നിന്നു പ്രേക്ഷകര്
പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്ന എല്ലാ സംഭവങ്ങളും ഈ
ചിത്രത്തിലുമുണ്ടാകും. എന്നാല് ഇത്തവണ
സാമൂഹികപ്രശ്നങ്ങള് ഒന്നും തന്നെ ചിത്രത്തില്
ചര്ച്ചചെയ്യുന്നില്ല.
ഇതുവരെ ഒരു സിനിമയിലും ചിത്രീകരിക്കാത്ത
ചൈനയിലെ ചിലഭാഗങ്ങളാകും ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഫസ്റ്റ്ഹാഫില്
ദൃശ്യവത്കരിക്കുന്നത്.
വിക്രത്തെ സംബന്ധിച്ചടത്തോളം അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ സിനിമാകരിയറില്
അഞ്ച് വര്ഷം കഴിഞ്ഞാലും 'ഐ എന്ന
സിനിമയായിരിക്കും മികച്ച ചിത്രം.
അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ഡെഡിക്കേഷന് സമ്മതിച്ചു
കൊടുക്കണം. ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ തിരക്കഥ വായിച്ചു
കേള്പ്പിച്ചപ്പോള് ഈ
പ്രോജക്ടിനായി എന്തുവേണമെങ്കിലും ചെയ്യാന്
താന് തയ്യാറാണെന്നാണ് വിക്രം പറഞ്ഞത്.
വാക്കുകളിലൂടെ മാത്രമല്ല
പ്രവര്ത്തിയിലും അദ്ദേഹം അത് തെളിയിച്ചു.
ചിത്രത്തിലെ ഒരു ഗെറ്റപ്പിനു വേണ്ടി മെലിഞ്ഞ
ശരീരമാണ് വേണ്ടത്. ഞാന്
പറയാതെ തന്നെ വിക്രം ശരീരഭാരം കുറയ്ക്കുയായിരുന്നു.
- ഷങ്കര് പറഞ്ഞു.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar reveals more about 'AI'
IndiaGlitz [Monday, March 24, 2014]



Director Shankar has completed the entire talkie portions
and action sequences of his upcoming magnum opus AI
that has Vikram and Amy Jackson playing the lead roles.
Just a song that will be the intro song of the film's lead
lady remains to be shot.
Speaking about the film in a recent interview Shankar has
said that AI will include all elements that fans will expect in
his film except social problems. This clarifies that AI will be
a film on the lines of Kadhalan, Jeans, Boys and Enthiran
that did not focus on any social issues.
The Nanban director has also revealed that AI has been
shot in some never before seen locations in China and
major portions of the first half will take place in those
locations.
Speaking about Vikram's hard work for the film, the ace
director has said that Vikram was ready to do anything for
the role after he committed himself for the film. Shankar
also recalled that the National award winning actor shed
his weight for a particular getup without being asked to do
that.
AI has Malayalam superstar Suresh Gopi playing a pivotal
role. A.R.Rahman composes the music and P.C.Sreeram
has teamed up with Shankar for the first time with this
film. The film is being produced in a grand scale by
V.Ravichandran of Aascar Films.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## JJK

> 


song makking okke kidu tanne aakum.. china il ulla song aarikkum ettavun kidu,,,

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Ai - @SonyMusicSouth snaps audio rights for a
very high price,their 1st big ticket purchase of 2014

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

* New stills*

----------


## K K R

Stills okke vannu thodangialle  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Perumthachan

Kochaidaiyaan sankadapeduthi. ithinte music release ennaa?

----------


## karthi007

stills ellaam spaar...am waiting

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Kochaidaiyaan sankadapeduthi. ithinte music release ennaa?


July rlz Anennu Kelkunnu.. SO, Audio June l Ayirickum.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

records pottikkan ullath 
ENDHIRAN 
twenty20 in kerala

----------


## Nithz



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

dhrishyavum Ai um koodi kerala Boxoffice redefine cheyyum

oru malayalam padam eth range il vare povum ennu dhrishyam kaanichu thannu..

ippo big blockbusters ennu parayunna chila over rated malayalam padangal onnumalla ennu athinekkal kooduthal collxn (20cr + ) nedi kond Ai enna tamil padam theliyikkaan pokunu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's 'Ai' getting ready for release

Showman of south Shankar’s magnum opus Ai starring Chiyaan
Vikram and produced by Aascar Ravichandran is almost complete and expected to release this summer.
According to Shankar, Ai is a romantic thriller. Ai will have
everything we come to expect from his kind of movies.
Experts from world famous Weta Studios of New Zealand
have done the make-up for Ai. 25% of the shoot was done
in China. Most of Ai’s first half will happen in China.
Hollywood Costume Designer Mary E Vogt who has
worked in Men in Black and few other movies has done a
song in Ai. Vikram has done lot of physical
transformations for this movie which will be a major
highlight. The actor also followed a strict diet regimen for
this movie.
Shankar hopes it will be a milestone in Vikram’s career
and he will be amply rewarded with awards and box-
office success once the movie releases.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar starts promoting 'Ai', first look out!



Yesterday, (Mar 24) ace director Shankar released some first look
pictures of his upcoming mega budget movie with Vikram – Ai.
The stills created quite a buzz online and the expectations have gone up.
Ai stills show Vikram and Amy Jackson in colourful costumes and in different – modern and village looks. Also Vikram appears in an old get up along with Shankar in one of the stills.
It was shocking to see Vikram in his old get up, as it
looked strikingly real. Shankar is busy completing post
production of Ai, which he plans as a big summer release.
Meanwhile, Sony Music has snapped the audio rights of Ai
at a high price. They have said the audio of the film will be
released shortly.The audio and first look teaser of Ai is
expected in the next few weeks.
Ai should be late summer release if things go as per
Shankar and producer Aascar Ravichandran’s plans.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

worldwide 300c adikkanam  :Giveup:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


Ith.......???!!!!!!!

----------


## Nithz

> Ith.......???!!!!!!!


*Chiyaan Vikram*

----------


## GangsteR

> worldwide 300c adikkanam


over aakkatae anna...  :Vandivittu:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> over aakkatae anna...


100c mudakki padam edukkunath 50 cr collect cheyyaan aano?

300 c reasonable target aanu.. 
tn mathram 150 kku mele potential und..

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> 100c mudakki padam edukkunath 50 cr collect cheyyaan aano?
> 
> 300 c reasonable target aanu.. 
> tn mathram 150 kku mele potential und..


atra positive reviews vannal matramae 300 cr okae possibile aaku... worlwide acceptance koodi kittanam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> atra positive reviews vannal matramae 300 cr okae possibile aaku... worlwide acceptance koodi kittanam


extra ordinary positive wom ennath apoorvamaaya karyam aanu.. pakshe shanker padangalk angane wom varaathirikkal aanu apoorvam.. eppozhum oru gentleman , indian okke aanu pratheekshikunath.. athil thaazhe aanenki niraasha 
pinne outside TN market okke kure koodi valuthaayittund ennaanu thonunath + social media buzz um koodi ( athi moham hi..hi )

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> extra ordinary positive wom ennath apoorvamaaya karyam aanu.. pakshe shanker padangalk angane wom varaathirikkal aanu apoorvam.. eppozhum oru gentleman , indian okke aanu pratheekshikunath.. athil thaazhe aanenki niraasha 
> pinne outside TN market okke kure koodi valuthaayittund ennaanu thonunath   social media buzz um koodi ( athi moham hi..hi )


*300C Thn Vikaram Market um Pazhaya Pole Illa. Thn Ovrcs Market Big Thanneyanu..Koodathe AP, Kerala Advntage Kittum..
Thn Thalaivar Ayirunnel 300c Oke Possible Anu.
*

----------


## GangsteR

> extra ordinary positive wom ennath apoorvamaaya karyam aanu.. pakshe shanker padangalk angane wom varaathirikkal aanu apoorvam.. eppozhum oru gentleman , indian okke aanu pratheekshikunath.. athil thaazhe aanenki niraasha 
> pinne outside TN market okke kure koodi valuthaayittund ennaanu thonunath + social media buzz um koodi ( athi moham hi..hi )


300 cr okae nedanamenkil Rajini tannae venam..market poyi kidakunna oralae kondu 100 cr edukan pattumonnu nokatae

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *300C Thn Vikaram Market um Pazhaya Pole Illa. Thn Ovrcs Market Big Thanneyanu..Koodathe AP, Kerala Advntage Kittum..
> Thn Thalaivar Ayirunnel 300c Oke Possible Anu.
> *


thalaivar aayirunenkil 400cr possible aanu..
ith vikram mathi.. vikram nte sthanath vijayo ajitho aayaal polum vyathasam onnum varilla..  avarude fans/audience ellaam ee padam kaanum. pinne oru superstar venamenne ulloo.. athippo vikram dharalam. ellaathinumappuram ith shanker padam aanu.

ith 300cr aprox undavumennanu enik thonunath.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 300 cr okae nedanamenkil Rajini tannae venam..market poyi kidakunna oralae kondu 100 cr edukan pattumonnu nokatae


shanker nte market eppol poyi?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> thalaivar aayirunenkil 400cr possible aanu..
> ith vikram mathi.. vikram nte sthanath vijayo ajitho aayaal polum vyathasam onnum varilla..  avarude fans/audience ellaam ee padam kaanum. pinne oru superstar venamenne ulloo.. athippo vikram dharalam. ellaathinumappuram ith shanker padam aanu.
> 
> ith 300cr aprox undavumennanu enik thonunath.


*150c Possible Ano?
Thn Outstndng Wom Varam. Koodathe Ordinary Markettng venam.
Thn Endhiran Was Outstndng Effert frm The crew. Kidu Opinion And Sun Picturs Marvolus Marketng Plus Thalaivar Presents..

Thn Vikram Is Outstng Actor..And He Sacrificed Morethan 2  Years for This Film..So Xpectng and Wishng Grand Succus..*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *150c Possible Ano?
> Thn Outstndng Wom Varam. Koodathe Ordinary Markettng venam.
> Thn Endhiran Was Outstndng Effert frm The crew. Kidu Opinion And Sun Picturs Marvolus Marketng Plus Thalaivar Presents..
> 
> Thn Vikram Is Outstng Actor..And He Sacrificed Morethan 2  Years for This Film..So Xpectng and Wishng Grand Succus..*


150c aanenkil utter flop ennu parayam

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> shanker nte market eppol poyi?


*Shankar Market Kidu Thanne Anu. THn Ningalude Siggy Parayunnathu Pole Vallathum Nadakanamenkil Outstndng Wom Varanam. And 1'st Day record Onnum Possible Alla.
*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 150c aanenkil utter flop ennu parayam


*Ys. May be Parayendi Varum. Due to Heavy Budget. Evythng is depnds n Wom,Marktng
*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Ys. May be Parayendi Varum. Due to Heavy Budget. Evythng is depnds n Wom,Marktng
> *


budget alla pradhana karanam.. shanker standards athrayum uyarathil aanu.. 150cr ennokke paranjaal padam athra koora aavanam.. ennaal polum 150cr okke easy aayi varum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Shankar Market Kidu Thanne Anu. THn Ningalude Siggy Parayunnathu Pole Vallathum Nadakanamenkil Outstndng Wom Varanam. And 1'st Day record Onnum Possible Alla.
> *


outstanding WOM varunilla enkil shanker parajayappettu ennu parayendi varum.. normally oru EXTRA ORDINARY COMMERCIAL CLASSIC aanu minimum pratheeksha

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

kerala 1st day record ethra aanu?
1st week record ?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> kerala 1st day record ethra aanu?
> 1st week record ?


*Jilla,Casanova  both hve 2C Plus*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> budget alla pradhana karanam.. shanker standards athrayum uyarathil aanu.. 150cr ennokke paranjaal padam athra koora aavanam.. ennaal polum 150cr okke easy aayi varum


*Shankar 150c Kandath Enthiraniloode Mathramalle? Athavatte Thalaivar Film. 
As Of Nw 100c club
Enthiran
Vishvaroopam
Thuppaki 
*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Jilla,Casanova  both hve 2C Plus*


200 theater il irangiyaal pore ath pidikkaan ?
pinne enthonnu imposible ?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Shankar 150c Kandath Enthiraniloode Mathramalle? Athavatte Thalaivar Film. 
> As Of Nw 100c club
> Enthiran
> Vishvaroopam
> Thuppaki 
> *


sivaji aanu first 100c padam
pinne endhiran 100c club il peduthumbol orkkendath ath 250c+ padam aanennaanu

shanker 1 thavanaye 150c kandittundavulloo.. pakshe shanker nte mikka padangalum innathe scenario il 200c kku mele pokumaayirunu. athaanu karyam.

----------


## GangsteR

> shanker nte market eppol poyi?


I mean vikram...shankar is the one n only man in this movie

----------


## GangsteR

> kerala 1st day record ethra aanu?
> 1st week record ?


ithu 1st day keralatilae record onnum pottikaan pokunilla....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> I mean vikram...shankar is the one n only man in this movie


ath manasilayi.. athaa angane chodichath.

shanker um rajnikanth um aanu ettavum valiya crowd pullers .. pinne vikram form il aano enu nokkenda karyam entha?

----------


## GangsteR

> 200 theater il irangiyaal pore ath pidikkaan ?
> pinne enthonnu imposible ?


200 theatre okae kittumo athinu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 200 theatre okae kittumo athinu


suryayudeyum vijayudeyum ajith nteyum padangalk 150 theater kittunu pinne aanu :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> suryayudeyum vijayudeyum ajith nteyum padangalk 150 theater kittunu pinne aanu


*Avarude Films Nu Kanan Alundu...
Ennu Karuthi Vikram inu Fans illa ennala.
Bt, Initial Record Oke Impossible Anu. Athu Ini 200/250 Theatr Anelum Impossible Anu.*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 200 theater il irangiyaal pore ath pidikkaan ?
> pinne enthonnu imposible ?


*Aarambam rlzd Morthan Thalaiva Theaters..
Bt, Nt Breakd..Thalaiva first Day Record..
Bcz, In Kerala Vijay Have More Fans.*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Aarambam rlzd Morthan Thalaiva Theaters..
> Bt, Nt Breakd..Thalaiva first Day Record..
> Bcz, In Kerala Vijay Have More Fans.*


mohanlal nte oru hyped padam aanu keralathile ettavum valiya attraction
2nd place shanker padangalkkum
opening nte karyam varshangal aayi angane thanne aanu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ath manasilayi.. athaa angane chodichath.
> 
> shanker um rajnikanth um aanu ettavum valiya crowd pullers .. pinne vikram form il aano enu nokkenda karyam entha?


*Theerchayayum Nokanam...
In 2day Sivakarthikeyan Have More Fans...and Collection History. Bcz, His recent films was reachd in Audience Very Well.

Bt, Shankar-Vikram Ai hve More Expectation...
*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> mohanlal nte oru hyped padam aanu keralathile ettavum valiya attraction
> 2nd place shanker padangalkkum
> opening nte karyam varshangal aayi angane thanne aanu


*JILLA Mattinirthiyal Thuppaki,Thalaiva etc Anu First day Record*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *JILLA Mattinirthiyal Thuppaki,Thalaiva etc Anu First day Record*


Ai varumbo theernolum

----------


## GangsteR

> ath manasilayi.. athaa angane chodichath.
> 
> shanker um rajnikanth um aanu ettavum valiya crowd pullers .. pinne vikram form il aano enu nokkenda karyam entha?


shankar indian cinemayil oru brand namea athukondu nalla crowd pulling undakum athukondu vikram n shankar onnikumbol rajni shankar combo polae initial n crowd undakumennu karutunilla

----------


## GangsteR

> suryayudeyum vijayudeyum ajith nteyum padangalk 150 theater kittunu pinne aanu


surya n vijaykanu ettavum koodutal fanbase ullathu keralatil, athupolae vikram padam irangiyaal ivarudae atra collection kittanan ennilla...shankar film aayakondu kurachu koodutal kittiyekam atrayae ullu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ai varumbo theernolum


*am waitng....*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> shankar indian cinemayil oru brand namea athukondu nalla crowd pulling undakum athukondu vikram n shankar onnikumbol rajni shankar combo polae initial n crowd undakumennu karutunilla


muthalvan , anniyan okke iranguna kaalath ellaa rls centre ilum 1st day HF aakkaan keralathil kazhivundayirunath 2 perk aayirunu
mohanlal and shanker
shanker nte aa power koodiyenkile ulloo ippol

pinne weekend record okke nokkuvaanel vijay/surya padangalude podi polum kaanilla.. guarantee aanathu
irangi kittatte.. appol ariyaam

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> surya n vijaykanu ettavum koodutal fanbase ullathu keralatil, athupolae vikram padam irangiyaal ivarudae atra collection kittanan ennilla...shankar film aayakondu kurachu koodutal kittiyekam atrayae ullu


*Well Said...
Max no Theatr(150) Kitiyekam. Bcz Distrbutng SK..
Bt, First Day Record-Specialy Jilla Record Beat Cheythal :salute:*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> muthalvan , anniyan okke iranguna kaalath ellaa rls centre ilum 1st day HF aakkaan keralathil kazhivundayirunath 2 perk aayirunu
> mohanlal and shanker
> shanker nte aa power koodiyenkile ulloo ippol
> 
> pinne weekend record okke nokkuvaanel vijay/surya padangalude podi polum kaanilla.. guarantee aanathu
> irangi kittatte.. appol ariyaam


*Appol First Day Vitto?
*

----------


## GangsteR

> muthalvan , anniyan okke iranguna kaalath ellaa rls centre ilum 1st day HF aakkaan keralathil kazhivundayirunath 2 perk aayirunu
> mohanlal and shanker
> shanker nte aa power koodiyenkile ulloo ippol
> 
> pinne weekend record okke nokkuvaanel vijay/surya padangalude podi polum kaanilla.. guarantee aanathu
> irangi kittatte.. appol ariyaam


mohanlal n shankar,verae aarumilla allae :Ennekollu:  namichu anna....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> mohanlal n shankar,verae aarumilla allae namichu anna....


chirikkaan onnumilla.. annu angane aayirunu.. no doubt

mammootty padangalil vallyettan mathram aanu aa time il firstday all kerala HF undayittundavuka..

tamil stars nte padangalk onnum vallya opening illayirunu.. kamal nte aalavanthan um rajni padangalum ozhich

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Appol First Day Vitto?
> *



first day nalla chance und.
pakshe 200 stations kittiyillenki.. rls time , competition , theater availability.. ellaam nokkende..
first day record nu nalla chance und. worst case scenario vach 3rd biggest first day.. athil thaazhe povilla

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> first day nalla chance und.pakshe 200 stations kittiyillenki.. rls time , competition , theater availability.. ellaam nokkende..first day record nu nalla chance und. worst case scenario vach 3rd biggest first day.. athil thaazhe povilla


*July rlz Anennu Kettu.*

----------


## veecee

> mohanlal n shankar,verae aarumilla allae namichu anna....


onathinidayil koodi puttu kachodam  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> chirikkaan onnumilla.. annu angane aayirunu.. no doubt
> 
> mammootty padangalil vallyettan mathram aanu aa time il firstday all kerala HF undayittundavuka..
> 
> tamil stars nte padangalk onnum vallya opening illayirunu.. kamal nte aalavanthan um rajni padangalum ozhich


anganae valyettan aayi.....porattae...

----------


## GangsteR

> onathinidayil koodi puttu kachodam


njan  :Vandivittu:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> anganae valyettan aayi.....porattae...


pinne narasimmam

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Ooo..ee threadum alambaki....ente palli......shankarinod enikulla bahumanam povathe kakane....

----------


## GangsteR

> pinne narasimmam


..................

----------


## GangsteR

> Ooo..ee threadum alambaki....ente palli......shankarinod enikulla bahumanam povathe kakane....


 :Yeye:   :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

> 





> 





> * New stills*


Chiyan :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## kandahassan

@ tinju 

worldwide aayi 5000 scrreens aanu lakshamidunnathu....tamil,telugu,hindi enni moonu bhashkal koodathe marathi , bengali 
, bhojpuri thudangi moonu indyan bhashakalil koodi irangunnu.....also , jappanieese , chineese bhashakalilum simoultanious release....
keralathil tamil version irangum ....karnatakayil dubbing ban anu...so kannada version kaanilla...but avde tamil/telugu versions irangum.

so my theater prediction

tamilnadu - 600+ (ethra hype undelum max 600e kittu)

AP - 800 ( total 1500 theaters und...karthiyude alex pandian okke avde 600 irangi...so ai get 800+ )

kerala- (175-200) july release ayathukondu big msinte release onnum kaanilla...ellam onathinu postponed cheyyum...175 enthaayalum kittum...hype+ vere release onnumillel
                              jillayude record pottum

karnataka - 200+ ( both telugu & tamil)

padathinu huge initial kaanum...average vannal polum 200 kodi kadakkum....abv avg vannal 250 kodi....athrakkum kidu item aanel 300 koi  :Yahoo:

----------


## kandahassan

prithviraajinte mukhathu maathram kandu varunna ee kunditha bhaavam vikram adichu matti  :Blush2:

----------


## GangsteR

> @ tinju 
> 
> worldwide aayi 5000 scrreens aanu lakshamidunnathu....tamil,telugu,hindi enni moonu bhashkal koodathe marathi , bengali 
> , bhojpuri thudangi moonu indyan bhashakalil koodi irangunnu.....also , jappanieese , chineese bhashakalilum simoultanious release....
> keralathil tamil version irangum ....karnatakayil dubbing ban anu...so kannada version kaanilla...but avde tamil/telugu versions irangum.
> 
> so my theater prediction
> 
> tamilnadu - 600+ (ethra hype undelum max 600e kittu)
> ...


nalla prediction....work out aayal kollaam

----------


## kandahassan

> nalla prediction....work out aayal kollaam


sambhavam kidu anenna kettathu  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

> sambhavam kidu anenna kettathu


nintae siggyum maattiyo..... :Hoennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sources Says That, # Vikram 's # Ai Trailer In World
Class Making - Next Stage of Indian Cinema

----------


## Nithz



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> prithviraajinte mukhathu maathram kandu varunna ee kunditha bhaavam vikram adichu matti


 :Hoennekollu: 
raavan time il padippichu koduthathaayirikkum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> @ tinju 
> 
> worldwide aayi 5000 scrreens aanu lakshamidunnathu....tamil,telugu,hindi enni moonu bhashkal koodathe marathi , bengali 
> , bhojpuri thudangi moonu indyan bhashakalil koodi irangunnu.....also , jappanieese , chineese bhashakalilum simoultanious release....
> keralathil tamil version irangum ....karnatakayil dubbing ban anu...so kannada version kaanilla...but avde tamil/telugu versions irangum.
> 
> so my theater prediction
> 
> tamilnadu - 600+ (ethra hype undelum max 600e kittu)
> ...



jillayude 1st day record alle udesichath ? baakki okke pullu pole pottikkum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


ith aaraa?
trailer onnu vegam irakkaan paadille

----------


## Viru

> jillayude 1st day record alle udesichath ? baakki okke pullu pole pottikkum


Keralathil ano  :Smile:  nadanathe thane

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Keralathil ano  nadanathe thane


1st day record ethra centres kittum ennath anusarich irikkum.. baakki eth record aanu undavuka ? endhiran records vare pottikkum.. pinne aanu kalikudukka padam jilla

----------


## Viru

> 1st day record ethra centres kittum ennath anusarich irikkum.. baakki eth record aanu undavuka ? endhiran records vare pottikkum.. pinne aanu kalikudukka padam jilla


Kalikuduka ayalum balarama ayalum 1st day jilla eduthathinekal ethe keralathil undakum enoke paranjal  :Laughing: ingane ore cinema undene keralathil ethra perke ariyam ithuvare

pine vere big release onum ilel nalla centers kitum enthayalum karanam sreekaleswary anene thonunu distribution

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Kalikuduka ayalum balarama ayalum 1st day jilla eduthathinekal ethe keralathil undakum enoke paranjal
> 
> pine vere big release onum ilel nalla centers kitum enthayalum karanam sreekaleswary anene thonunu distribution


jillayude athra theaters kittiyaal 1st day pottikkavunathe ulloo..
weekend , first week record , life time .. ithokke Ai set cheyyaan pokunathaa bench mark jilla , veeram, osthi  onnum 7 ayalath kaanilla

----------


## Viru

> jillayude athra theaters kittiyaal 1st day pottikkavunathe ulloo..
> weekend , first week record , life time .. ithokke Ai set cheyyaan pokunathaa bench mark jilla , veeram, osthi  onnum 7 ayalath kaanilla


njan keralathile 1st dayude karyam mathrama paranjathe,namalepole ingane filimsine sthiramayi follow cheyatha sadharanakarke  oke inagne ore padam iragunene polum ariyila ithuvare

pine ore shankar padam koluthiyal weekand,life time record oke set cheyumene ellarkum ariyam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> njan keralathile 1st dayude karyam mathrama paranjathe,namalepole ingane filimsine sthiramayi follow cheyatha sadharanakarke  oke inagne ore padam iragunene polum ariyila ithuvare
> 
> pine ore shankar padam koluthiyal weekand,life time record oke set cheyumene ellarkum ariyam


koluthiyaal... ennu parayenda.. koluthaaraanallo pathivu  :Giveup: 
anniyan queue il nilkumbol oraal ennod chodichu.. ithenth padam aanennu ? sambavam enthanennu pullikku manasilaayittilla.. pakshe kaanaathirikkanum pattilla.. 
enthayalum athinekkal awareness Ai undaakkum.. music , trailer , poster okke onnu vannotte..

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

> jillayude athra theaters kittiyaal 1st day pottikkavunathe ulloo..
> weekend , first week record , life time .. ithokke Ai set cheyyaan pokunathaa bench mark jilla , veeram, osthi  onnum 7 ayalath kaanilla


Jilla=VJ+LAL
AI=VIKRAM+Shankar

First day Collection pottikum ennokae atimoham ennae parayan pattu ....pinnae padam kolutiyaal jillayudae kerala collection okae pushpam polae pottikkum...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Jilla=VJ+LAL
> AI=VIKRAM+Shankar
> 
> First day Collection pottikum ennokae atimoham ennae parayan pattu ....pinnae padam kolutiyaal jillayudae kerala collection okae pushpam polae pottikkum...


athrem centres kittiyal record pottum.. 100% opening guarantee aanu

----------


## anupkerb1

200 centre enoke aaroo parayunathu ketuu.....AI maximum 120 screen chance uloo...Athum shankart basel....vikram,dhanush,simbu enaa oru factr enilaa....120 screen undayalum ist day 75% opening kanoo...major centresl matram 100% kanum...baki uladathu oppikam.......veruthe chuma kidanuu 200 enonum parajuu ithu oru joke thread akandaa.....pine T20 record potiikumoo enoke parayunathu ketoo...malayalathl ipol t20 alaaa record ..drishyam anuu....arijilayirkumm...

----------


## anupkerb1

evide chila members post kandal enthoo missing.. enthoo gooda lakshyam manasil vechu parayuna polee....maximum poki paraju,padam release akumbol avg uloo enu parajuu degradng anoo udesham enu thonuu...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 200 centre enoke aaroo parayunathu ketuu.....AI maximum 120 screen chance uloo...Athum shankart basel....vikram,dhanush,simbu enaa oru factr enilaa....120 screen undayalum ist day 75% opening kanoo...major centresl matram 100% kanum...baki uladathu oppikam.......veruthe chuma kidanuu 200 enonum parajuu ithu oru joke thread akandaa.....pine T20 record potiikumoo enoke parayunathu ketoo...malayalathl ipol t20 alaaa record ..drishyam anuu....arijilayirkumm...



aarambam, singam , thuppaaki... okke 140-150screen
Ai 120 screen

ennaa pinne padam irakkaathirunnaal pore 

dhrishyam varunnathinu munpe ulla prediction aanu t20 record pottum ennu.. other language padam record aavaathirikkaan njan bheekaramaayi prarthichath kondaa DHRISHYAM sambavichath  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## karthi007

> aarambam, singam , thuppaaki... okke 140-150screen
> Ai 120 screen
> 
> ennaa pinne padam irakkaathirunnaal pore 
> 
> dhrishyam varunnathinu munpe ulla prediction aanu t20 record pottum ennu.. other language padam record aavaathirikkaan njan bheekaramaayi prarthichath kondaa DHRISHYAM sambavichath


drishyam record pottikkumo bhai?

----------


## karthi007

> athrem centres kittiyal record pottum.. 100% opening guarantee aanu


ningal oru sambavam tannae

----------


## karthi007

> 200 centre enoke aaroo parayunathu ketuu.....AI maximum 120 screen chance uloo...Athum shankart basel....vikram,dhanush,simbu enaa oru factr enilaa....120 screen undayalum ist day 75% opening kanoo...major centresl matram 100% kanum...baki uladathu oppikam.......veruthe chuma kidanuu 200 enonum parajuu ithu oru joke thread akandaa.....pine T20 record potiikumoo enoke parayunathu ketoo...malayalathl ipol t20 alaaa record ..drishyam anuu....arijilayirkumm...


well said......

----------


## anupkerb1

> aarambam, singam , thuppaaki... okke 140-150screen
> Ai 120 screen
> 
> ennaa pinne padam irakkaathirunnaal pore 
> 
> dhrishyam varunnathinu munpe ulla prediction aanu t20 record pottum ennu.. other language padam record aavaathirikkaan njan bheekaramaayi prarthichath kondaa DHRISHYAM sambavichath :*njanaaramon*:



ee reocrd undakan prathikuna polee disater undakale enu prathichu kodayirunoo.....lokpal,karmayodha,geetajali eduthu producer touser kerathe nokarnuloo......enthayalum prathana continue cheythekuu.....


*Athu njagalkku engana ariyanee*

----------


## anupkerb1

> aarambam, singam , thuppaaki... okke 140-150screen
> Ai 120 screen
> 
> ennaa pinne padam irakkaathirunnaal pore 
> 
> dhrishyam varunnathinu munpe ulla prediction aanu t20 record pottum ennu.. other language padam record aavaathirikkaan njan bheekaramaayi prarthichath kondaa DHRISHYAM sambavichath



aarambam ,thuppaki,singam elam atleast 1 wek enkilum 140 screenl odii.....vikram last movie david etra oddiii ? ..early mong special show vechal etra centrl HF aakum ?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> aarambam ,thuppaki,singam elam atleast 1 wek enkilum 140 screenl odii.....vikram last movie david etra oddiii ? ..early mong special show vechal etra centrl HF aakum ?


thuppakki pole kajal agarwal nte ella padavum angane odiyittundo?
aarambathinte athra screens aaryayude vere eth padathina kittiyittullath?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ee reocrd undakan prathikuna polee disater undakale enu prathichu kodayirunoo....


njan karuthiyirunath Ai kku munp oru record hit nulla last chance geethanjali aanenannu.. athinu athyavasyam kollaavunna reports varunu.. 30-35cr collct cheyyunu.. appo pinne Ai ne pedikkanda ennu karuthi.. pakshe nadannilla.. unexpected aayi dhrishyam koluthi.. 35cr num mukalil poyi.. 

Ai 20cr range pratheekshikunu.. ethratholam pokumennu nokkaam

----------


## kandahassan

> njan karuthiyirunath Ai kku munp oru record hit nulla last chance geethanjali aanenannu.. athinu athyavasyam kollaavunna reports varunu.. 30-35cr collct cheyyunu.. appo pinne Ai ne pedikkanda ennu karuthi.. pakshe nadannilla.. unexpected aayi dhrishyam koluthi.. 35cr num mukalil poyi.. 
> 
> Ai 20cr range pratheekshikunu.. ethratholam pokumennu nokkaam


athrayum kidilamaanel 20 crore kadakkum allengil 15 + kittum  :Yes:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> athrayum kidilamaanel 20 crore kadakkum allengil 15 + kittum


padam polinjaalum 15 nu mele varum.. 
maximum ethra povum ennu oru pidiyum illa.. ippozhathe ticket rates um, anniyan/gentleman type wom aanenkil , tamil padangalk ippo ulla acceptance..  ithellam koodi kanakkiledukkanam

----------


## kandahassan

> padam polinjaalum 15 nu mele varum.. 
> maximum ethra povum ennu oru pidiyum illa.. ippozhathe ticket rates um, anniyan/gentleman type wom aanenkil , tamil padangalk ippo ulla acceptance..  ithellam koodi kanakkiledukkanam


release veendum matti ennu kettallo....aaa koothara kochadiyaan  :Angry:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> release veendum matti ennu kettallo....aaa koothara kochadiyaan


ithaanu shanker annan nte kuzhappam..
manushyane wait cheyyippich kollum.. indian , boys , anniyan , sivaji , endhiran.. ippo ithum 
aa trailer onnu irakki kaanichu koduthaal kure ennangal pinne jilla , billa , nayyandi ennonnum parayathe mindathe irunnolum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

blast from the past

http://www.sify.com/movies/boxoffice...81283&cid=2362

http://jaldi.walletwatch.com/carnati...hp?id=14168565

----------


## GangsteR

> athrem centres kittiyal record pottum.. 100% opening guarantee aanu


ithil ajith surya or vijay aanenkil 100% opening guarantee aarnu...ithintae keralatilae opening shankarintae basisil matram aanu...

----------


## GangsteR

> 200 centre enoke aaroo parayunathu ketuu.....AI maximum 120 screen chance uloo...Athum shankart basel....vikram,dhanush,simbu enaa oru factr enilaa....120 screen undayalum ist day 75% opening kanoo...major centresl matram 100% kanum...baki uladathu oppikam.......veruthe chuma kidanuu 200 enonum parajuu ithu oru joke thread akandaa.....pine T20 record potiikumoo enoke parayunathu ketoo...malayalathl ipol t20 alaaa record ..drishyam anuu....arijilayirkumm...


:thumbs1:.

----------


## Nithz

I was one of the privileged few to have been picked by Aascar Ravichandran, the showman of Tamil cinema, to watch the rough cut teaser and first look of the Vikram - Amy Jackson magnus opus, Ai, directed by Shankar. " This was a special screening held at the producer's Studio. It's Very Impressive.

It is common knowledge the Chiyaan Vikram is a versatile actor who goes to any extent to prove his mettle. if he had three dimensions in Shankar's earlier movie, Anniyan, here the National Award winner seems to have five different looks. There's a shot where the veteran actor looks like a youth, fresh out of college, and a body builder with beefed- up arms and flat stomach. To put it in Shankar's words, "Vikram is the epitome of dedication. "

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ithil ajith surya or vijay aanenkil 100% opening guarantee aarnu...ithintae keralatilae opening shankarintae basisil matram aanu...



bhooloka comedy aanallo..

vijay padathinu vijay fans um ajith padathinu ajith fans um kayarum..

shanker padathinu ee paranja ella avanmarudeyum fans um tamil padam kanathavanmar polum kayarum

muthalvan aarude peril aanu huge opening eduthath?
anniyan ??

enthinu.. TN il mosham ennu abhiprayam kelppicha shesham irangiya boys vare


ee padathinte opening kaanumbol ningalude kannu thallum.. sure

----------


## Nithz

> ithil ajith surya or vijay aanenkil 100% opening guarantee aarnu...ithintae keralatilae opening shankarintae basisil matram aanu...


Angane Parayaruthu :) Bcoz Chiyaan Fansum Undu Keralathil..

Rajapattai enna Ettavaum Poli Padam irangiya Divasam Polum 1st show kku 80% Full aayirunnu ivide..

Ivide oru Chiyaan Fans Unit Polum Illa.. Parayumbol ah padathinu yaadhoru Promotionum Undayirunilla...

Kandasamy & Bheema Irangiya Time il.. Heavy Rush Kandittundu...

So Ai kanan Varunnavar Shankar ne matram alla Chiyaan Ne Koodi kanan thanne aanu varunnathu :)

AI yi loode Chiyaante Oru HUGE Come Back Pradeekshikunu

----------


## GangsteR

> bhooloka comedy aanallo..
> 
> vijay padathinu vijay fans um ajith padathinu ajith fans um kayarum..
> 
> shanker padathinu ee paranja ella avanmarudeyum fans um tamil padam kanathavanmar polum kayarum
> 
> muthalvan aarude peril aanu huge opening eduthath?
> anniyan ??
> 
> ...


machan paranja polae muthalvan boys okae ividae nalla collection kittiya padangal tannaeyanu...pinnae ningal paranja polae jilla drishyam T20 ivayudae first day collection pottikan boys muthalvan polae collect cheytaal nadakilla

----------


## GangsteR

> Angane Parayaruthu :) Bcoz Chiyaan Fansum Undu Keralathil..
> 
> Rajapattai enna Ettavaum Poli Padam irangiya Divasam Polum 1st show kku 80% Full aayirunnu ivide..
> 
> Ivide oru Chiyaan Fans Unit Polum Illa.. Parayumbol ah padathinu yaadhoru Promotionum Undayirunilla...
> 
> Kandasamy & Bheema Irangiya Time il.. Heavy Rush Kandittundu...
> 
> So Ai kanan Varunnavar Shankar ne matram alla Chiyaan Ne Koodi kanan thanne aanu varunnathu :)
> ...


kandasamy n bheema irangiyapol ulla condition alla ippol, annu anniyan effect koodi undaarnu....Rajapattai njan 1st day kanan poyappol oru rudhum illarnu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

> kandasamy n bheema irangiyapol ulla condition alla ippol, annu anniyan effect koodi undaarnu....Rajapattai njan 1st day kanan poyappol oru rudhum illarnu


Ya Bheema & Kandhasamy Crowd Was Due To Anniyan Effect I Agree.. 

Dn't knw abt urs place's crowd. ivide abt 80% for Rajapattai (just 1 day matrame ah thirakku undayirunullu :D :D )

AI yilude Chiyaan Fans Veendum Varum :)

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> Ya Bheema & Kandhasamy Crowd Was Due To Anniyan Effect I Agree.. 
> 
> Dn't knw abt urs place's crowd. ivide abt 80% for Rajapattai (just 1 day matrame ah thirakku undayirunullu :D :D )
> 
> AI yilude Chiyaan Fans Veendum Varum :)


I also hope for his great comeback

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

If all Goes well Shankar's # AI trailer will release on April
13.
Credits : Shankar's Assistant director !

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> machan paranja polae muthalvan boys okae ividae nalla collection kittiya padangal tannaeyanu...pinnae ningal paranja polae jilla drishyam T20 ivayudae first day collection pottikan boys muthalvan polae collect cheytaal nadakilla


annu tamil cinemak acceptance kuravayirunu.. ath vach compare cheyyumbol MUTHALVAN , BOYS okke padukoottan hits thanne aanu..

drishyam , t20 onnumallallo 1st day.. casanova , jilla alle..

endhiran collect cheytha pole cheythaal pore ? athundaavum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> kandasamy n bheema irangiyapol ulla condition alla ippol, annu anniyan effect koodi undaarnu....Rajapattai njan 1st day kanan poyappol oru rudhum illarnu


raavan nu nalla thirak undayirunu..

vikram nu oru star power und.. athinanusarich kollavunath ennu thonipikuna oru padam vannaal aa audience padam kandolum.. 

praise the lord nte opening aayirikumo gangster nu.

salman aanu bollywood le ettavum audience ulla star ennu parayumbo ellavarum kaliyakkumayirunu.. wanted.. pinne dabang.. athode ellaam thakidam marinjille.. salmane support cheyyan annokke orkutil mashi ittu nokkiyaal enne pole 1-2 pere kandirunu.. ippo athaano sthithi?

shanker padam allaathe ippo oru SAAMI release aayaalum fdfs report vannu kazhinjaal pinne nalla thirakku aayirikum.. active allenkilum aa audience avide und..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> If all Goes well Shankar's # AI trailer will release on April
> 13.
> Credits : Shankar's Assistant director !


ippol kaliyaakki chirikuna palarum niram maaruna divasam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

http://www.indiaglitz.com/sivaji-col...lam-news-32000

http://sivajimovie.blogspot.in/2007/...tributors.html

mixed opinion vanna sivajiyude keralthile performance

----------


## Viru

> raavan nu nalla thirak undayirunu..
> 
> vikram nu oru star power und.. athinanusarich kollavunath ennu thonipikuna oru padam vannaal aa audience padam kandolum.. 
> 
> praise the lord nte opening aayirikumo gangster nu.
> 
> salman aanu bollywood le ettavum audience ulla star ennu parayumbo ellavarum kaliyakkumayirunu.. wanted.. pinne dabang.. athode ellaam thakidam marinjille.. salmane support cheyyan annokke orkutil mashi ittu nokkiyaal enne pole 1-2 pere kandirunu.. ippo athaano sthithi?
> 
> shanker padam allaathe ippo oru SAAMI release aayaalum fdfs report vannu kazhinjaal pinne nalla thirakku aayirikum.. active allenkilum aa audience avide und..


Ithe sathyam,anniyan kazhinjathode ane vikrathine sherikum kastakalam thudagiyathe

Athine munpe churungiya kalathinidake Dhill,Dhool,Saamy,Gemini oke pole van hits undakaiyathalle.Anniyanode kudi athe theerne kitti

athine shesham kolavuna ore padam polum vanitila(Expect Daivathirumakal)athane boxoffice sucess undakathathe.Dhanushine ee same avastha thane Padikathave shesham ore decent hit vanitila

----------


## Flackyz

> kandasamy n bheema irangiyapol ulla condition alla ippol, annu anniyan effect koodi undaarnu....rajapattai njan 1st day kanan poyappol oru rudhum illarnu


pinne enth conditiona ippol...... Chiyaante oru padam irangiyaaalll condition thaane change aayikkolum..........

----------


## Flackyz

> ithil ajith surya or vijay aanenkil 100% opening guarantee aarnu...ithintae keralatilae opening shankarintae basisil matram aanu...


ajithinum keralathil 100% opening guarenteeyo.... Ee padam shootting thudangiya annu muthal shankar basis ennu parayunnundallooo.... Vikram undayirunnal aalu kerilleee......

----------


## sherlock holmess

Trailer kidukiyal Sure shot mega opening urapa at kerala.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Trailer kidukiyal Sure shot mega opening urapa at kerala.


kidukkiyaal.........  :Sarcastic Hand: 

manushya ith shanker padam aanu..

----------


## kandahassan

@ tinju 

get a news that some teaser is ready for april 13 ..................

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> pinne enth conditiona ippol...... Chiyaante oru padam irangiyaaalll condition thaane change aayikkolum..........


ipozhatae condition ividatae kochu pillerku varae ariyaam

----------


## GangsteR

> ajithinum keralathil 100% opening guarenteeyo.... Ee padam shootting thudangiya annu muthal shankar basis ennu parayunnundallooo.... Vikram undayirunnal aalu kerilleee......


Ajith inu ipol nalla opening undu mankatha Arrambam irangiyapol nammal kandatallae....ee padam ariyapedunnathu shankar namil tannaeya no doubt

----------


## GangsteR

> annu tamil cinemak acceptance kuravayirunu.. ath vach compare cheyyumbol MUTHALVAN , BOYS okke padukoottan hits thanne aanu..
> 
> drishyam , t20 onnumallallo 1st day.. casanova , jilla alle..
> 
> endhiran collect cheytha pole cheythaal pore ? athundaavum


enthirantae opening ithinu kittumennu vishwasikkunundo....undel ok

----------


## GangsteR

> raavan nu nalla thirak undayirunu..
> 
> vikram nu oru star power und.. athinanusarich kollavunath ennu thonipikuna oru padam vannaal aa audience padam kandolum.. 
> 
> praise the lord nte opening aayirikumo gangster nu.
> 
> salman aanu bollywood le ettavum audience ulla star ennu parayumbo ellavarum kaliyakkumayirunu.. wanted.. pinne dabang.. athode ellaam thakidam marinjille.. salmane support cheyyan annokke orkutil mashi ittu nokkiyaal enne pole 1-2 pere kandirunu.. ippo athaano sthithi?
> 
> shanker padam allaathe ippo oru SAAMI release aayaalum fdfs report vannu kazhinjaal pinne nalla thirakku aayirikum.. active allenkilum aa audience avide und..


daivatirumakal nalla padam allarno...etra divasam oodi ividae  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> ippol kaliyaakki chirikuna palarum niram maaruna divasam


we r waiting... :Giveup:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> we r waiting...


**

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> http://www.indiaglitz.com/sivaji-col...lam-news-32000
> 
> http://sivajimovie.blogspot.in/2007/...tributors.html
> 
> mixed opinion vanna sivajiyude keralthile performance


*Ningal Vikram Fan Ano? Shankar Fan Ano?*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Ithe sathyam,anniyan kazhinjathode ane vikrathine sherikum kastakalam thudagiyathe
> 
> Athine munpe churungiya kalathinidake Dhill,Dhool,Saamy,Gemini oke pole van hits undakaiyathalle.Anniyanode kudi athe theerne kitti
> 
> athine shesham kolavuna ore padam polum vanitila(Expect Daivathirumakal)athane boxoffice sucess undakathathe.Dhanushine ee same avastha thane Padikathave shesham ore decent hit vanitila


*Ys u right. Vikram Recent Prjects  onnum Vendathra Reach Ayila..May be Ai Vikram nu Thirichu Varavinu Vazhiyorukiyekam.*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> raavan nu nalla thirak undayirunu..
> 
> vikram nu oru star power und.. athinanusarich kollavunath ennu thonipikuna oru padam vannaal aa audience padam kandolum.. 
> 
> praise the lord nte opening aayirikumo gangster nu.
> 
> salman aanu bollywood le ettavum audience ulla star ennu parayumbo ellavarum kaliyakkumayirunu.. wanted.. pinne dabang.. athode ellaam thakidam marinjille.. salmane support cheyyan annokke orkutil mashi ittu nokkiyaal enne pole 1-2 pere kandirunu.. ippo athaano sthithi?
> 
> shanker padam allaathe ippo oru SAAMI release aayaalum fdfs report vannu kazhinjaal pinne nalla thirakku aayirikum.. active allenkilum aa audience avide und..


*Dear Bro, Last Year Ranbir's Yeh Jawani Hai Diwani  Creatd New initial Record, Bcz His Last Films Reachd Very Well. So Audience Hve Gud Hope...
*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ithil ajith surya or vijay aanenkil 100% opening guarantee aarnu...ithintae keralatilae opening shankarintae basisil matram aanu...


*VIKRam - Shankar Aftr Anniyan.. Allathe Shankar Film nu initial Onnum undakila.*

----------


## Don Mathew

rels date?......

----------


## kandahassan

> rels date?......


june last or july first week  :Blush2:

----------


## kandahassan

> rels date?......


june last or july first week  :Blush2:

----------


## GangsteR

> *VIKRam - Shankar Aftr Anniyan.. Allathe Shankar Film nu initial Onnum undakila.*


shankarinu ottakku initial undakan ulla kazhivokae undu, pratyegichu keralatil

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#AI Climax will have more powerfull performance more
than # Anniyan and the climax will be having more
powerfull mass eliments than # ENDHIRAN
Source: news9

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> shankarinu ottakku initial undakan ulla kazhivokae undu, pratyegichu keralatil


*Ennu Karuthi Shankar-Newface Mvie Yude Initial Ano Shankar-AJith / Shankar-vijay/ Shankar- Vikram Movie Ku Kittuka. So, Actr Hv good role in initial. 
A.r.m Script Anu Man karatte Ku Ennu Karuthi Grand Initial Kittanamennundo?*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Ennu Karuthi Shankar-Newface Mvie Yude Initial Ano Shankar-AJith / Shankar-vijay/ Shankar- Vikram Movie Ku Kittuka. So, Actr Hv good role in initial. 
> A.r.m Script Anu Man karatte Ku Ennu Karuthi Grand Initial Kittanamennundo?*


shankar aayathu kondu chilappol kittum  :Yeye:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> shankar aayathu kondu chilappol kittum


*Shankar New Face Film Anel Distribute Right Avg Akum. And Ai ku Kittakan Pokunna Theatr Nte Pakuthi Polum Kittiyennu Varila.*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Shankar New Face Film Anel Distribute Right Avg Akum. And Ai ku Kittakan Pokunna Theatr Nte Pakuthi Polum Kittiyennu Varila.*


Athu ipol aaru new facesinae vechu padam edutaalum starsinae vechu padam edukum polae kittilla...verae oru directorsinum illaata speciality shankarinudu athu angerudae fan base aanu, shankarintae pafatinayi tannae wait cheythu irikunnavarae enikariyam... boys okae 100 days odi takarta padam aanu nalla initial koodi eduthittundu...

----------


## GangsteR

Hiphop dance inAi

----------


## GangsteR

# AI LATEST GOSSIPS ,BUT not YET COnfirmeD
April 14th = first look
April 17th = teaser
May 1st = AUDIO LAUNCH / TRAILER
june ? = release

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> enthirantae opening ithinu kittumennu vishwasikkunundo....undel ok


2 karyangal und

endhiranekkal kooduthal screens undavum
endhiranekkal ticket rate undaavum


endhiran pole 100% opening kittum.. ticket kittaathe thirichu povunavarude ennam chelappol kuravaayirikum.. ath vishayamallallo  :Engane:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> daivatirumakal nalla padam allarno...etra divasam oodi ividae


ath oru normal commercial padam allallo

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Ningal Vikram Fan Ano? Shankar Fan Ano?*


1.shanker
2.rajni
.
.
.
3.ajith

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *VIKRam - Shankar Aftr Anniyan.. Allathe Shankar Film nu initial Onnum undakila.*


 :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand: 

india le biggest film industry eth ?

A. bollywood B.rajnikanth C.shanker

eth ezhuthiyaalum 100 point

jeans , boys , kathalan , gentleman , muthalvan.. ithilokke superstars aayirunallo

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Ennu Karuthi Shankar-Newface Mvie Yude Initial Ano Shankar-AJith / Shankar-vijay/ Shankar- Vikram Movie Ku Kittuka. So, Actr Hv good role in initial. 
> A.r.m Script Anu Man karatte Ku Ennu Karuthi Grand Initial Kittanamennundo?*



shanker nu ee initial edukkaan vikram aayalum vijay aayalum ajith aayalum kamal aayalum pattum.. pakshe ee paranja stars vere eth director ude padathil abhinayichaalum shanker padathinte 7 ayalath initial varumo? illallo.. 
shanker padam ennanu parayendath.. athaanu shari

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Shankar New Face Film Anel Distribute Right Avg Akum. And Ai ku Kittakan Pokunna Theatr Nte Pakuthi Polum Kittiyennu Varila.*


boys ennoru padam irangiyaarunu.. ariyumo ?
TN il motham negative wom vannu.. padam polinju ennokke aayirunu news.. ennittum keralathil record aayirunu dstrbtr rights.. gambeera opening um.

boys poloru padam ippo iranguvaanel annathekkalum valiya tharamgam aavum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Athu ipol aaru new facesinae vechu padam edutaalum starsinae vechu padam edukum polae kittilla...verae oru directorsinum illaata speciality shankarinudu athu angerudae fan base aanu, shankarintae pafatinayi tannae wait cheythu irikunnavarae enikariyam... boys okae 100 days odi takarta padam aanu nalla initial koodi eduthittundu...


keralathile motham tamil film audience il oru bhaagame vijay/ajith/surya/vikram/kamal padangal kaanu.. ellavarum kaanilla.. ennaal
keralathile motham tamil film audience + extra audience aanu shanker padathinte audience.

----------


## kandahassan

@ tinju

shankarine pole thanne kazhivulla director anu s s raajamoauli....in my opinion , his next film bahubaali wil became a
technically grand product like shankars ai...whats your views ????

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> shankarinu ottakku initial undakan ulla kazhivokae undu, pratyegichu keralatil


south india muzhuvan ennu para..
vikram andhrayilum karnatakayilum aaraayittaanu avide okke van opening eduthath?

south india muzhuvan prasanth , arjun , prabhudeva ivarokke vach van opening undakkiyittund.. pinne boys

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## kandahassan

stills ellam adipoli  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 

padam record blockbuster aakum  :Yahoo:

----------


## karthi007

stills polichu....

----------


## karthi007

*'Ai' will be a breathtaking experience, says Shankar!

Director Shankar is known for his movies which challenge
the limits. His cinematic ventures have been visual
spectacles shot on a grand scale. He is one director who
has seldom let down his fans. His movies have mostly
managed to live upto the hype that is built up before the
release. This uncompromising show man has been busy
with his ambitious project 'Ai' with Vikram in the lead, for
quite sometime now. The movie is now in its finishing
stages and will release in the foreseeable future.
A confident Shankar has said that 'Ai' will be an
unparalleled visual experience which will be quite different
from his earlier movies. Chiyan Vikram who is renowned for
going to extreme lengths for the perfection of his
characters will be appearing in different get ups in this
movie. Amy Jackson plays the female lead and some
reports suggest that Malayalam star Suresh Gopi may be
the antagonist in this movie. Graphics of the movie are
handled by experts who have worked for celebrated
Hollywood movies like 'Lord of the Rings'. 'Ai' may indeed
turn out to be an eye catching experience.*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> @ tinju
> 
> shankarine pole thanne kazhivulla director anu s s raajamoauli....in my opinion , his next film bahubaali wil became a
> technically grand product like shankars ai...whats your views ????


shanker kazhinjaal rajamouli aanu..

shanker padangal extra ordinary aanu
rajamouli padangal athrak extra ordinary alla ordinary padangalkkidayile idiminnal padangal aanenu parayam..
repeated views nu nallath rajamouli padangal aanu

----------


## karthi007

> keralathile motham tamil film audience il oru bhaagame vijay/ajith/surya/vikram/kamal padangal kaanu.. ellavarum kaanilla.. ennaal
> keralathile motham tamil film audience + extra audience aanu shanker padathinte audience.


nice view macha

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

athra gambeera wom kondonnumalla endhiran keralathil ee thonnyasangal ellam kaanichu koottiyath.

Ai njan pratheekshikunnath  gentleman , kadhalan , indian , anniyan.. polulla wom aanu.. enkil repeated audience nte chakara aayirikum

----------


## kandahassan

big loss to samantha........samanthakku vacha role arunnu...amy jackson kidu look...
acting bore akkiyillel whole padam kidukkum.....

btw, suresh annante stills onnum vannilalo ????

----------


## Mattoraal

> shanker kazhinjaal rajamouli aanu..
> 
> shanker padangal extra ordinary aanu
> rajamouli padangal athrak extra ordinary alla ordinary padangalkkidayile idiminnal padangal aanenu parayam..
> repeated views nu nallath rajamouli padangal aanu


 Gentleman , Muthalvan, Indian , Anniyan...ellaam repeated views-nu pattiya padangal aanu.
But as you mentioned repeated views-nu kooduthal nallathu Rajamouli padangal thanneyaanu (because of the mass elements).
Rajamouli ordinary themes (usually cliched) extra ordinary aayi edukkum. He knows how to boost heroism to its peak by mixing superb dialogues & action sequences (e.g., Vikramarkkudu, Magadheera, Yamadonga, etc.,).
But Shankar has more ideas and variety themes. He is more or less like a brand in South India. Without any top stars he can generate huge initials.
Rajamouli is also becoming a brand now.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> boys ennoru padam irangiyaarunu.. ariyumo ?
> TN il motham negative wom vannu.. padam polinju ennokke aayirunu news.. ennittum keralathil record aayirunu dstrbtr rights.. gambeera opening um.
> 
> boys poloru padam ippo iranguvaanel annathekkalum valiya tharamgam aavum


*Thnx for The Info..
Boys 4 The people Nu Sheshamano Irangiyathu?
And Prvs Distribution Ellam Overtake Cheytho Boys?*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> shanker nu ee initial edukkaan vikram aayalum vijay aayalum ajith aayalum kamal aayalum pattum.. pakshe ee paranja stars vere eth director ude padathil abhinayichaalum shanker padathinte 7 ayalath initial varumo? illallo.. 
> shanker padam ennanu parayendath.. athaanu shari


*So, This Movie Want To Break his Prvs Mvie Enthiran Record..
And U sayng Vikram Equal to Rajni.*

----------


## kandahassan

> *So, This Movie Want To Break his Prvs Mvie Enthiran Record..
> And U sayng Vikram Equal to Rajni.*


enthiran releasd around 2500-3000 screen where ai releasing 6000 + screens .....record sure break cheyyum

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> india le biggest film industry eth ?
> 
> A. bollywood B.rajnikanth C.shanker
> 
> eth ezhuthiyaalum 100 point
> 
> jeans , boys , kathalan , gentleman , muthalvan.. ithilokke superstars aayirunallo


*Machan Ennatha Parayunne Shankar Film Anu Indian Alltym Record Enno? Muthalvan, Gentlman , Boys Kanditundu. Gud Movies.*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> enthiran releasd around 2500-3000 screen where ai releasing 6000   screens .....record sure break cheyyum


*K. *

----------


## Mattoraal

> *So, This Movie Want To Break his Prvs Mvie Enthiran Record..
> And U sayng Vikram Equal to Rajni.*


Vikram is not equal to Rajni.
But this movie has the potential to break Enthiran record if the content is good.

----------


## kandahassan

ajithinekkalum vijayinekkalum suryayekkalum better actor vikram thanne.....i am sure he will become no 1 in future  :Yes:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Thnx for The Info..
> Boys 4 The people Nu Sheshamano Irangiyathu?
> And Prvs Distribution Ellam Overtake Cheytho Boys?*


aadhyam boys.. pinne 4the ppl

keralathil theater nullil dance thudangiyath boys aanu.. 4 the ppl ath vere oru thalathil ethichu.

boys 1.5cr entho chodichu.. athinte peril prashnangal aayi.. athu kond rls neendu.. TN il irangi kurach kazhinjaanu ivide irangiyath.. dist.right theerumanam aavilla.. padam irangilla ennokke paranjirunu..

midhun ennoru frnd und.. oru frnd nte chettan aanu.. pulli njangalod paranju padam valla CD um eduth kaanendi varum.. keralathil irangilla ennokke.. njangal paranju njangal theater il thanne kaanum.. ennokke.. pulli kure kaliyaakki poyi.. ithokke aaru kaanum ennokke.. sree kaleeswari FDFS pulleene kandu.. njangal konnu kayyi koduthu.

dist.rights 1.5 onnum kittiyilla.. 1 nu aduthaayirunu.. record aayirikkanam.. chandramukhi 1.25 record aayirunu.. anniyan 1.5c record aayirunu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> big loss to samantha........samanthakku vacha role arunnu...amy jackson kidu look...
> acting bore akkiyillel whole padam kidukkum.....
> 
> btw, suresh annante stills onnum vannilalo ????


acting okke bore aakkaan shanker sammathikkumo ?

btw

ithile dancer shanker aano.. nalla chaaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ur8YxaaL6E

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *So, This Movie Want To Break his Prvs Mvie Enthiran Record..
> And U sayng Vikram Equal to Rajni.*


angane njaneppo paranju..

rajni shanker padathil abhinayichaal ath rajni-shanker padam
vere actors abhinayichal ath shanker padam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Machan Ennatha Parayunne Shankar Film Anu Indian Alltym Record Enno? Muthalvan, Gentlman , Boys Kanditundu. Gud Movies.*


sivajiyum endhiranum share nte karyathil indian records aayirunu..

gentleman , indian , jeans , sivaji , endhiran..etc okke indiale costliest films aayirunu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

shanker as comedian

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jap-KL6uGx0



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5L8yPs1Qjg

----------


## anishfk

Shankar inte Nayak flop ale......pinne Nanban valiya oolam shrishticho???? thupakki collectd mre than nanban right

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Shankar inte Nayak flop ale......pinne Nanban valiya oolam shrishticho???? thupakki collectd mre than nanban right


nayak average aanu.. nanban oru "SHANKER PADAM" alla..

----------


## kandahassan

> nayak average aanu.. nanban oru "SHANKER PADAM" alla..


shankar cheythathu kondanu aa padam ithrayengilum bhedam aayathu...vijayde nirbandha prakaram angeru
cheythatha...but vendarunnu...framr t frame 80% scenum copy  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR

> nayak average aanu.. nanban oru "SHANKER PADAM" alla..


naayak production cost high aaya kondu avg aaya padamanu...NANBAN worst movie from shankar :Hammer:  useless film..

----------


## GangsteR

> south india muzhuvan ennu para..
> vikram andhrayilum karnatakayilum aaraayittaanu avide okke van opening eduthath?
> 
> south india muzhuvan prasanth , arjun , prabhudeva ivarokke vach van opening undakkiyittund.. pinne boys


athu pinnae parayenda karyam illallo..keralatilae karyam paranjathu kondu mention cheytatha...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> shankar cheythathu kondanu aa padam ithrayengilum bhedam aayathu...vijayde nirbandha prakaram angeru
> cheythatha...but vendarunnu...framr t frame 80% scenum copy


*Machan Vijay Kalla Shankar narnnu Intrest...*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> naayak production cost high aaya kondu avg aaya padamanu...NANBAN worst movie from shankar useless film..


*Pinne 3 Ideots Remake Cheyumbol Graphics Work Add cheythu Enthiran 2 Akanamarnno?*

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> *Pinne 3 Ideots Remake Cheyumbol Graphics Work Add cheythu Enthiran 2 Akanamarnno?*


athu remake cheytatae abadham aanu....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> athu remake cheytatae abadham aanu....


*Remake Cheythathu Shankar / Vijay Bore Akiyilalo!*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Remake Cheythathu Shankar / Vijay Bore Akiyilalo!*


one thing vijayku aa role cherilla, pinnae shankaril ninnu ithupolae ulla remake alla prateekshikunathu....totally disappointment aarnu

----------


## kandahassan

> one thing vijayku aa role cherilla, pinnae shankaril ninnu ithupolae ulla remake alla prateekshikunathu....totally disappointment aarnu


vijay is not have the potential for doing a shankar movie...he is always acting like koothu actor.....thupakki is better ......kathi kuravvane

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> athu remake cheytatae abadham aanu....





> one thing vijayku aa role cherilla, pinnae shankaril ninnu ithupolae ulla remake alla prateekshikunathu....totally disappointment aarnu


*Ur Opinion..ur Taste..In My Side, Realy Loved That Movie. And Enjyd Vijay anna's Nanban Charactr&Luk..*

----------


## GangsteR

> vijay is not have the potential for doing a shankar movie...he is always acting like koothu actor.....thupakki is better ......kathi kuravvane


100% right.... jillayokae kalichu nadakattae...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> vijay is not have the potential for doing a shankar movie...he is always acting like koothu actor.....thupakki is better ......kathi kuravvane


*Thnx For The Info...
Kushi,Gilli,Sachin,Priyamanavale,TMT,Shajahan,Poov  eUnakake Etc Thudangiya Filmsum Vijayudethanu.*

----------


## kandahassan

> *Thnx For The Info...
> Kushi,Gilli,Sachin,Priyamanavale,TMT,Shajahan,Poov  eUnakake Etc Thudangiya Filmsum Vijayudethanu.*


athellam enikishtamanu...ghilikku shesham vanna vijayde padangal okke enthaanu bhai ??????

actingil  vikram > surya > ajith > vijay ......

----------


## GangsteR

> *Ur Opinion..ur Taste..In My Side, Realy Loved That Movie. And Enjyd Vijay anna's Nanban Charactr&Luk..*


okie but aa film kanda 60% aalkarkum entae opinion aanu...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> athellam enikishtamanu...ghilikku shesham vanna vijayde padangal okke enthaanu bhai ??????actingil  vikram > surya > ajith > vijay ......


*ok. That's ur List..For me VJ Is Clean Entrtnr...In ur List just Missed Kamal ..I thnk He is Spectaculor , Aftr That, Vikram & Dhanush....in My list.And Where Is Rajni in ur list?*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> okie but aa film kanda 60% aalkarkum entae opinion aanu...


*Dnt Knw. Bcz I followng My Taste. So Enjyd...
60% Maths  That New one...*

----------


## kandahassan

> *ok. That's ur List..For me VJ Is Clean Entrtnr...In ur List just Missed Kamal ..I thnk He is Spectaculor , Aftr That, Vikram & Dhanush....in My list.And Where Is Rajni in ur list?*


old generationeyum , young generationeyum vittu middle generation anu njan paranjathu....

vijay's personality is better than anyone in the industry...but acting romba pinnokkam  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR

> *Dnt Knw. Bcz I followng My Taste. So Enjyd...
> 60% Maths  That New one...*


entae frnz okae kanditu enta same opinion aanu paranjathu...so I quoted 60%

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> old generationeyum , young generationeyum vittu middle generation anu njan paranjathu....
> 
> vijay's personality is better than anyone in the industry...but acting romba pinnokkam


*Rajni Shwd His Style Through His Film. HE never Got Best Actor Award. And Vijay Is A entrtiner. HE Can Entertine Well..
And u Just Missed Dhanush, Brilliant Actor. And Now Othr Actor Entrd - His Name Is VIJAY Sethupathi..*

----------


## GangsteR

> old generationeyum , young generationeyum vittu middle generation anu njan paranjathu....
> 
> vijay's personality is better than anyone in the industry...but acting romba pinnokkam


Thuppakiyil matram aanu valiya kuzhapam illatae cheytathu..jillayokae  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> entae frnz okae kanditu enta same opinion aanu paranjathu...so I quoted 60%


*Ok. Bro Ur Friends Opinion... 60%*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Rajni Shwd His Style Through His Film. HE never Got Best Actor Award. And Vijay Is A entrtiner. HE Can Entertine Well..
> And u Just Missed Dhanush, Brilliant Actor. And Now Othr Actor Entrd - His Name Is VIJAY Sethupathi..*


sathyaraj kidu aanu. enikishtamanu
vijayakanth ne ishtamalla
parthipan kollaam.. valiya star aayirunillenkilum
prabhu ok
karthik enik vallya ishtamalla
sarath kumar pazasiyil okke kollaam pothuve koora aanu
arjun enikishtamanu..

----------


## kandahassan

> *Rajni Shwd His Style Through His Film. HE never Got Best Actor Award. And Vijay Is A entrtiner. HE Can Entertine Well..
> And u Just Missed Dhanush, Brilliant Actor. And Now Othr Actor Entrd - His Name Is VIJAY Sethupathi..*


do dhanush , vijay sethupathi ivarokke younger generation alle.....avarkkoke nalla bhaavi undaakum...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Thuppakiyil matram aanu valiya kuzhapam illatae cheytathu..jillayokae


*Pinne Surya 10 Oscar Vangi Kanum. Chumma Choriyanda..
VIJAY Thuppaki Mathramanalo Act Cheythathu...Pinne Jilla Athukondakum First day Thanne Hold Ovr Ayathu...
Ivide Vijay Films Kanunnavar Orupadundu..Avar Arum Thanne Jilla Kandalla fan Ayathu. Athukondu Vijay Actng Karanam Nee Karayanda.*

----------


## kandahassan

> sathyaraj kidu aanu. enikishtamanu
> vijayakanth ne ishtamalla
> parthipan kollaam.. valiya star aayirunillenkilum
> prabhu ok
> karthik enik vallya ishtamalla
> sarath kumar pazasiyil okke kollaam pothuve koora aanu
> arjun enikishtamanu..


vijayakaanthinte kathi scenes  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> *Pinne Surya 10 Oscar Vangi Kanum. Chumma Choriyanda..
> VIJAY Thuppaki Mathramanalo Act Cheythathu...Pinne Jilla Athukondakum First day Thanne Hold Ovr Ayathu...
> Ivide Vijay Films Kanunnavar Orupadundu..Avar Arum Thanne Jilla Kandalla fan Ayathu. Athukondu Vijay Actng Karanam Nee Karayanda.*


ividae awardintae case njan paranjilallo...vjyudae old films okae eniku ishtamanu, njan aduta kaalathu irangiya filmsum perfomancinae pattiya paranjathu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ividae awardintae case njan paranjilallo...vjyudae old films okae eniku ishtamanu, njan aduta kaalathu irangiya filmsum perfomancinae pattiya paranjathu


*Vijay Spectaculor Actor Anennu Njanum Parajilla. He can Entrtment Very Well.
Thn Machanu Nanban Vijay Chrctr/his actng ishtapetilla. Ok That's  ur opinion. Thn Jilla..Athu Ipozhum Theatrz lundallo? Pinne Actng Ishtamellel Machan Kananda. Or Friends nodu Chodichu Thuppaki Level undel Kanuka.
And nee Theatr ninnano Jilla kandathu? Atho Dvd yo?*

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> *Vijay Spectaculor Actor Anennu Njanum Parajilla. He can Entrtment Very Well.
> Thn Machanu Nanban Vijay Chrctr/his actng ishtapetilla. Ok That's  ur opinion. Thn Jilla..Athu Ipozhum Theatrz lundallo? Pinne Actng Ishtamellel Machan Kananda. Or Friends nodu Chodichu Thuppaki Level undel Kanuka.
> And nee Theatr ninnano Jilla kandathu? Atho Dvd yo?*


yaaa njan thearil ninna kandathu ..... vj-lal combo ullathu kondu matrama katti aanennu arinjittum poyathu allel opinion arinja seshamae pokarullu....sivan saktiyum vicharichatinekal verupichu...

----------


## karthi007

> vijay is not have the potential for doing a shankar movie...he is always acting like koothu actor.....thupakki is better ......kathi kuravvane


athu neeyano teerumanikendathu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## karthi007

> one thing vijayku aa role cherilla, pinnae shankaril ninnu ithupolae ulla remake alla prateekshikunathu....totally disappointment aarnu


nintae suryakku kittatatintae keda allae saramilla

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> yaaa njan thearil ninna kandathu ..... vj-lal combo ullathu kondu matrama katti aanennu arinjittum poyathu allel opinion arinja seshamae pokarullu....sivan saktiyum vicharichatinekal verupichu...


*Shivanum Verupicho... !!!!
Theatr Ninnalle Kandathu 
*

----------


## karthi007

vikraminu star power tirichu pidikkenda time aayi..next blockbuster

----------


## anupkerb1

> *VIKRam - Shankar Aftr Anniyan.. Allathe Shankar Film nu initial Onnum undakila.*



Indian cinemayil enthenkilum oru directerd basel initial kittunedenkil athu Shankar matram anuu.....njan follow cheyunaa ekaa blog shankarnt anuu....last 1.5 year ayii m waitng for 'AI' .... AI oru chinese padam inspiratn anenu aaro parajapol orupadu tapi pidichuu subttl polum ilathee padam kandu....

njan kanatha eka shankar movie nanban matram anu...only coz scene by secene copy....nt intrested....

etra mosham cinema ayalum shakar technical brilliance kanan vendi pokuna orupadu perund... .


Shankar movieku vijay/surya masala padagald initial illayirikam...bt long run undakum

----------


## anupkerb1

> *Ennu Karuthi Shankar-Newface Mvie Yude Initial Ano Shankar-AJith / Shankar-vijay/ Shankar- Vikram Movie Ku Kittuka. So, Actr Hv good role in initial. 
> A.r.m Script Anu Man karatte Ku Ennu Karuthi Grand Initial Kittanamennundo?*


shankar vijay combo varatnd egane akum initial enu parayan patilaaa....200 centrl vanalum oru pakshe 99% opening 1st day kitanam....
shankar new face vechu cheytha boys audio releas sesham manorma news paperl(not sunday suppliment) vana news ipozhum eniku ormayudd..."yuvakale haram kollichu shankarnt boys ..."



shankar eni new face vechu cheythalum athinte kode release cheyan aarum dairyapedilaa....rajani pollum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Indian cinemayil enthenkilum oru directerd basel initial kittunedenkil athu Shankar matram anuu.....njan follow cheyunaa ekaa blog shankarnt anuu....last 1.5 year ayii m waitng for 'AI' .... AI oru chinese padam inspiratn anenu aaro parajapol orupadu tapi pidichuu subttl polum ilathee padam kandu....
> 
> njan kanatha eka shankar movie nanban matram anu...only coz scene by secene copy....nt intrested....
> 
> etra mosham cinema ayalum shakar technical brilliance kanan vendi pokuna orupadu perund... .
> 
> 
> *Shankar movieku vijay/surya masala padagald initial illayirikam...bt long run undakum*


angane alla..

vijay/surya masala padangalk shanker padam pole initial kittillaayirikum.. pakshe long run um shaker padathine undaakoo

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> shankar vijay combo varatnd egane akum initial enu parayan patilaaa....200 centrl vanalum oru pakshe 99% opening 1st day kitanam....
> shankar new face vechu cheytha boys audio releas sesham manorma news paperl(not sunday suppliment) vana news ipozhum eniku ormayudd..."yuvakale haram kollichu shankarnt boys ..."
> 
> 
> 
> *shankar eni new face vechu cheythalum athinte kode release cheyan aarum dairyapedilaa....rajani pollum*


this is a point
 :Giveup: 

shanker - vijay combo onnum vallya karyam onnumalla..
india yum keralavum pole aanu shanker um vijay um.. shanker audience il ee vijay fans okke ulppedum..

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> shankar vijay combo varatnd egane akum initial enu parayan patilaaa....200 centrl vanalum oru pakshe 99% opening 1st day kitanam....
> shankar new face vechu cheytha boys audio releas sesham manorma news paperl(not sunday suppliment) vana news ipozhum eniku ormayudd..."yuvakale haram kollichu shankarnt boys ..."
> 
> 
> 
> shankar eni new face vechu cheythalum athinte kode release cheyan aarum dairyapedilaa....rajani pollum


*AI.. Pushd To July..due to Kochadayan... And Shankar Films Hve Gud Initial. I am Totaly Agreed. There Were No doubt That.
Bt, My question Is Very Simple..
Shankar-Rajni Combo Yudeyum Newface Shankar Movie Yudeyum Initial equal Akumo?
2 Films num Initial Kittum. Bt, Shankar-Rajni Films nakum Kooduthal.
*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Indian cinemayil enthenkilum oru directerd basel initial kittunedenkil athu Shankar matram anuu.....njan follow cheyunaa ekaa blog shankarnt anuu....last 1.5 year ayii m waitng for 'AI' .... AI oru chinese padam inspiratn anenu aaro parajapol orupadu tapi pidichuu subttl polum ilathee padam kandu....njan kanatha eka shankar movie nanban matram anu...only coz scene by secene copy....nt intrested....etra mosham cinema ayalum shakar technical brilliance kanan vendi pokuna orupadu perund... .Shankar movieku vijay/surya masala padagald initial illayirikam...bt long run undakum


*Hw Is That Insiprd Movie?*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> this is a point
> 
> 
> shanker - vijay combo onnum vallya karyam onnumalla..
> india yum keralavum pole aanu shanker um vijay um.. shanker audience il ee vijay fans okke ulppedum..


*Athu Pinne Parayundo Shankar Is a LEgend. No doubt In That Case..
And Ai Is A anothr Milestone in his career...
*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Shivanum Verupicho... !!!!
> Theatr Ninnalle Kandathu 
> *


Tamilil vilichu sasi aaki vittallo angere...kurae alarchayum bahalavum matram undu... :Yahoo:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Tamilil vilichu sasi aaki vittallo angere...kurae alarchayum bahalavum matram undu...


*High Salary Enkilum Kitti. Ivide Chilarku Vandematharam Athum Nalkiyila..
And Nesonte Sthanathu Hari Ayirunnel Onnukoodi Nannayene !*

----------


## GangsteR

> *High Salary Enkilum Kitti. Ivide Chilarku Vandematharam Athum Nalkiyila..
> And Nesonte Sthanathu Hari Ayirunnel Onnukoodi Nannayene !*


angerku kurae kodikal kittiyittu entina, nammal pokunnathu padam kandu enjoy cheyana...vandae mataram okae koora aakumennu namukku releasinu munnae ariyaam athu vidu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz

Fan Made aanengilum Kollam

----------


## Nithz



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Fan Made aanengilum Kollam


athra kollilla

----------


## samsha22

> *High Salary Enkilum Kitti. Ivide Chilarku Vandematharam Athum Nalkiyila..
> And Nesonte Sthanathu Hari Ayirunnel Onnukoodi Nannayene !*


Mammootyku tamilil kure solo hits and super hits ullatha..multi starrer hits vereyum...ithinidayil aake vande mataram matrame kittiyullo?

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk

----------


## samsha22

2 varsham aayi kaathirikunna padam aanu...mattoru anniyan aanu pratheeksha

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk

----------


## samsha22

> Shankar movieku vijay/surya masala padagald initial illayirikam...bt long run undakum


Kathalan, Indian, Anniyan, sivaji, enthiran ..

Ithokke athathu kalangalile initial records thakartha padangal aanu. Please don't compare crap mass movies with Shankar movies. Shankarinte Boys keralathil nediya initial vijayude athu vare irangiya oru padathinum kittiyirunilla..including kushi...



Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk

----------


## GangsteR

> Kathalan, Indian, Anniyan, sivaji, enthiran ..
> 
> Ithokke athathu kalangalile initial records thakartha padangal aanu. Please don't compare crap mass movies with Shankar movies. Shankarinte Boys keralathil nediya initial vijayude athu vare irangiya oru padathinum kittiyirunilla..including kushi...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


vijay okkae initial undaaki tudangiyathu ipozhallae  :Yahoo:  athinu munnae annan kali vittatha...

----------


## GangsteR

> Mammootyku tamilil kure solo hits and super hits ullatha..multi starrer hits vereyum...ithinidayil aake vande mataram matrame kittiyullo?
> 
> Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


mammookayku ithuvarae orutanaeyum taangi act cheyendi vannitilla, tamilil cheytatokkae nalla movies allandu jilla polae side role onnum alla..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Frankenstein

> shankar cheythathu kondanu aa padam ithrayengilum bhedam aayathu...vijayde nirbandha prakaram angeru
> cheythatha...but vendarunnu...framr t frame 80% scenum copy


Its GFC  who demanded for Shankar...and Shankar gracefully accepted the offer...

FYI Adyam Shankar aanu confirm  aayathu...Pinne aany lead actor confirm aayathu...( Vijay -surya - Vijay ..ingane aanu aa role poyathu  :Smile: )

----------


## Frankenstein

> okie but aa film kanda 60% aalkarkum entae opinion aanu...


Majority Critics nalla Rating thanne aanalo koduthathu ....Ivide aa threadil thanne thappiyil kanam ....

----------


## Frankenstein

> Thuppakiyil matram aanu valiya kuzhapam illatae cheytathu..jillayokae


Valiya Kuzhapam illathe cheytha movie ATBB aayi  :Ho:   :Laughing:

----------


## Frankenstein

> Tamilil vilichu sasi aaki vittallo angere...kurae alarchayum bahalavum matram undu...


Sasi aaythu angeralla ..vere pala fansanau  :Laughing: ..Pottomennu paranju divaswapnam kandu nadannavar  :Yahoo: 

Avasanam THreadil ninnu thanne palayana cheyendi vannu  :Sad:

----------


## Frankenstein

> mammookayku ithuvarae orutanaeyum taangi act cheyendi vannitilla, tamilil cheytatokkae nalla movies allandu jilla polae side role onnum alla..


Abbasum ..Pinne Ajith okke Stardom thelikku ethunnu munpu ulla film okke  :Laughing:

----------


## Frankenstein

> *Ok. Bro Ur Friends Opinion... 60%*


Kai Vittathinte vishamam kanum..karyakenda.... :Laughing:

----------


## avd

> mammookayku ithuvarae orutanaeyum taangi act cheyendi vannitilla, tamilil cheytatokkae nalla movies allandu jilla polae side role onnum alla..


dalapathyum kandukondenum okke pinne mammooty otaku hitakiya padangalalle :Phhhh:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Kai Vittathinte vishamam kanum..karyakenda....


*Ys..SHAnkar nte Pinnale Orupadu Nadannathale? Bt Kitiyila.*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Majority Critics nalla Rating thanne aanalo koduthathu ....Ivide aa threadil thanne thappiyil kanam ....


*Friends 60%*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Abbasum ..Pinne Ajith okke Stardom thelikku ethunnu munpu ulla film okke


*Abbas, Arjun Megastar Anu...
*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> dalapathyum kandukondenum okke pinne mammooty otaku hitakiya padangalalle


*Dalapathiyil Rajnikum Kandukonden Ajith num Role illa*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

IRUVAR
UNNAI POL ORUVAN
JILLA

ithu pole oru vamban padame mammootty cheythittulloo dalapathi.. (chiranjeevi , nagarjuna onnum available aavathath kondaa ikkane vilichath )

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 2 varsham aayi kaathirikunna padam aanu...mattoru anniyan aanu pratheeksha
> 
> Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


anniyan.. ok.. athinum mukalil aanu pratheeksha..

anniyanil songs athra pora.. pinne indian nte okke heaviness anniyanil thoniyittilla.. pinne song scenes shanker nte top 10 eduthaal anniyanil ninnum 1 ennam kayarumo ennu doubt aanu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> mammookayku ithuvarae orutanaeyum taangi act cheyendi vannitilla, tamilil cheytatokkae nalla movies allandu jilla polae side role onnum alla..


 :Girl Crazy:  :Girl Crazy:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Kaththi, Anjaan and Ai : First-look on Tamil New Year?* *It is a long-familiar affair in Kollywood to capitalize on festivals. Coming April 14th, the Tamil New Year Day, the producers in Tamil cinema have already made plans to unwrap the first looks of their films and disclose crucial plot points to utilize the auspicious day. Amidst others, the fans of Vijay, Surya and Vikram are raring to catch a glimpse of their idols since they have always been the best kept secrets in the middle of disordered leaks.
Director Shankar already posted few still of Ai on his Twitter profile few days back and the expectations for the first look are on the upswing since then. It is also likely that AR Murugadoss, the man who is known for his surprise reveals via his Twitter handle, might spring a surprise or two to make the Thalapathy fans happy. Anjaan is currently into the third schedule of the shooting and we hope Director Lingusamy to sweep the controversies on Inam under the carpet and thrill the Surya fans for Puththandu*

----------


## GangsteR

> Majority Critics nalla Rating thanne aanalo koduthathu ....Ivide aa threadil thanne thappiyil kanam ....


critics review okae aaru nokunnu....normal peoplinu ishtapedandae, , especially tamilans

----------


## GangsteR

> Valiya Kuzhapam illathe cheytha movie ATBB aayi


ATBB  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Sasi aaythu angeralla ..vere pala fansanau ..Pottomennu paranju divaswapnam kandu nadannavar 
> 
> Avasanam THreadil ninnu thanne palayana cheyendi vannu


athu gollaam.... :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> Abbasum ..Pinne Ajith okke Stardom thelikku ethunnu munpu ulla film okke


jilla film kandu common sense ullavarku manassilaakum lalinu rtra importance undennu...pinnae Kandukonden okae padam kandu nokku ennittu para

----------


## GangsteR

> *Ys..SHAnkar nte Pinnale Orupadu Nadannathale? Bt Kitiyila.*





> Kai Vittathinte vishamam kanum..karyakenda....


njan kandilla pirakae nadakunnathu..ningal kandu kaanum

----------


## GangsteR

> dalapathyum kandukondenum okke pinne mammooty otaku hitakiya padangalalle


ottayku hit aaki ennu njan paranjillallo.... :Hammer:

----------


## GangsteR

> *Dalapathiyil Rajnikum Kandukonden Ajith num Role illa*





> *Abbas, Arjun Megastar Anu...
> *





> *Friends 60%*


 :Yes3:  :Jokker:

----------


## GangsteR

> IRUVAR
> UNNAI POL ORUVAN
> JILLA
> 
> ithu pole oru vamban padame mammootty cheythittulloo dalapathi.. (chiranjeevi , nagarjuna onnum available aavathath kondaa ikkane vilichath )


mohanlal Suresh Gopi Jayaram okae vendennu vechu marannu poyo....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> njan kandilla pirakae nadakunnathu..ningal kandu kaanum


*Ningal Dubai Kanditundo? Ennu Karuthi Dufai Ille?*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 


**

----------


## samsha22

> IRUVAR
> UNNAI POL ORUVAN
> JILLA
> 
> ithu pole oru vamban padame mammootty cheythittulloo dalapathi.. (chiranjeevi , nagarjuna onnum available aavathath kondaa ikkane vilichath )


Sheri. INI poyi kidannu urangu. Unnai poloruvan big move polum..

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> mohanlal Suresh Gopi Jayaram okae vendennu vechu marannu poyo....


*Sandhosh Bhrami Best Maravi Ku...Ningalk Upakarapedum.*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Ningal Dubai Kanditundo? Ennu Karuthi Dufai Ille?*


nee trouser ittondu ajantayil aadipapam kanunna timil annan angu dubayil aarnu...athu vidu

----------


## GangsteR

> *Sandhosh Bhrami Best Maravi Ku...Ningalk Upakarapedum.*


njan tintumontae karyama paranjathu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ottayku hit aaki ennu njan paranjillallo....


athenthaa parayaanje?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Sheri. INI poyi kidannu urangu. Unnai poloruvan big move polum..
> 
> Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


at least athoru superstar padam aanu.. allaathe junior senior alla

----------


## GangsteR

> athenthaa parayaanje?


ipol paranjirikkunnu.....

----------


## GangsteR

> at least athoru superstar padam aanu.. allaathe junior senior alla


Unnai pol oruvan randu superstars undayittu koodi boxoffice failure aayathu maranno... :Ennekollu:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Unnai pol oruvan randu superstars undayittu koodi boxoffice failure aayathu maranno...


*Shikari Kannada Megahit*

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram to do a Monster Role in "I"
Latest stills of 'Ai' had raised the bow of Kollywood fans in
social networking sites. Another major tidbit of the film is,
apart from that of old man character in 'Ai', Vikram is
believed to do a Monster role who will be spotted at a
height of 12 feet.
The makeup was done by "Weta Workshop" (New Zealand
based artists) who had earlier worked in films like 'Lord of
the Rings' & 'Hobbit Series'.
Pic : Left Side photos are the workings done by Weta
Workshop and Right Side Pic shows them working on the
sets of # Ai . (Look at the finger of Vikram)

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

> IRUVAR
> UNNAI POL ORUVAN
> JILLA
> 
> ithu pole oru vamban padame mammootty cheythittulloo dalapathi.. (chiranjeevi , nagarjuna onnum available aavathath kondaa ikkane vilichath )


Jilla,Unnai pol oruvan oke vamban pakshe Ikka,Ajith,Abbas,Aiswarya rai,Tabu oke ula filim cheruthe allae  :Smile:

----------


## Frankenstein

> Valiya Kuzhapam illathe cheytha movie ATBB aayi





> ATBB


Thuppaki pinne enathayirunnu  :Laughing:  Para Kelaktte  :Laughing:

----------


## Frankenstein

> critics review okae aaru nokunnu....normal peoplinu ishtapedandae, , especially tamilans


Ippo anagane aayo  :Laughing: ? ..First of all Mass Masala kke critics rview nokkenda..Nanban athinu  anagnthe oru padam allelllo ...

Istapettila ennu paranjathu ...ningal paranjathu correct anekil (Normal Viewers istapettilenkil) athu FLOP akkende  :Laughing: ....

BO updates sites ellam nokkiyal manislivaum normal viewers istapetto illayo ennu  :Wink: ....BW thottu Movie crow vare paranjattundu  :Coool: 

ningalkku istapettilla ennu vechu ella Tamilians istapettilla ennu generilize cheynda karayam illa  :Engane:

----------


## Frankenstein

> njan kandilla pirakae nadakunnathu..ningal kandu kaanum


Pirake nadanno, Munnil nadanno  ennu ariyilla..But he showed interst in the project but GFC refused  :Ok:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Ippo anagane aayo ? ..First of all Mass Masala kke critics rview nokkenda..Nanban athinu  anagnthe oru padam allelllo ...Istapettila ennu paranjathu ...ningal paranjathu correct anekil (Normal Viewers istapettilenkil) athu FLOP akkende ....BO updates sites ellam nokkiyal manislivaum normal viewers istapetto illayo ennu ....BW thottu Movie crow vare paranjattundu ningalkku istapettilla ennu vechu ella Tamilians istapettilla ennu generilize cheynda karayam illa


*Good Post.....*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Pirake nadanno, Munnil nadanno  ennu ariyilla..But he showed interst in the project but GFC refused


*Athonnum Avanu Ariyathava Alla. Bt Ivide Parayila..*

----------


## GangsteR

> Thuppaki pinne enathayirunnu  Para Kelaktte


superhit only......

----------


## GangsteR

> Ippo anagane aayo ? ..First of all Mass Masala kke critics rview nokkenda..Nanban athinu  anagnthe oru padam allelllo ...
> 
> Istapettila ennu paranjathu ...ningal paranjathu correct anekil (Normal Viewers istapettilenkil) athu FLOP akkende ....
> 
> BO updates sites ellam nokkiyal manislivaum normal viewers istapetto illayo ennu ....BW thottu Movie crow vare paranjattundu 
> 
> ningalkku istapettilla ennu vechu ella Tamilians istapettilla ennu generilize cheynda karayam illa


nanban is not a big hit like as usual sankar film....keralatil okae tun nalla kuravaarnu....

----------


## GangsteR

> pirake nadanno, munnil nadanno  ennu ariyilla..but he showed interst in the project but gfc refused


gfc?????????

----------


## GangsteR

> *Athonnum Avanu Ariyathava Alla. Bt Ivide Parayila..*


enikku arinju koodatatokae onnu paranju taa nee...

----------


## Frankenstein

> superhit only......


SH anenkilum samthachallo ?..bhagayam .. :Neutral: 

Please provide a report which says Thupakki is a only superHit not a BB  :Wink: 

Then what about Singam 2 ?

----------


## Frankenstein

> nanban is not a big hit like as usual sankar film....keralatil okae tun nalla kuravaarnu....


Nanban is neither usual shankar film nor vijay...athinte kuravu collectionilum kanum....ennu karuthi athine Flop tag kodukenda karyamilla  :Ok:

----------


## Frankenstein

> gfc?????????


Gemini Film Circuit

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Jilla,Unnai pol oruvan oke vamban pakshe Ikka,Ajith,Abbas,Aiswarya rai,Tabu oke ula filim cheruthe allae


ajith ippozhathe ajith alla annu.. ARR aayirunu ettavum valiya attraction.. comparatively cheruth thanne

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Unnai pol oruvan randu superstars undayittu koodi boxoffice failure aayathu maranno...


 :Sarcastic Hand: 
unnai pol oruvante BO performance aarum marannittilla.. ath flop onnumallaayurunu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Thuppaki pinne enathayirunnu  Para Kelaktte


ATBB ennokke eth padatheyum parayamennaayo

----------


## GangsteR

> SH anenkilum samthachallo ?..bhagayam ..
> 
> Please provide a report which says Thupakki is a only superHit not a BB 
> 
> Then what about Singam 2 ?


Thuppakii blockbuster aanel Singam 2 also blockbuster. ..ningal fanskarudae tallal allae 180 cr okae...

----------


## GangsteR

> Nanban is neither usual shankar film nor vijay...athinte kuravu collectionilum kanum....ennu karuthi athine Flop tag kodukenda karyamilla


flop ennu patanjilla it is an ordinary hit only

----------


## GangsteR

> unnai pol oruvante BO performance aarum marannittilla.. ath flop onnumallaayurunu


katta flop aarnu macha.....

----------


## Frankenstein

> Thuppakii blockbuster aanel Singam 2 also blockbuster. ..ningal fanskarudae tallal allae 180 cr okae...


ngee  :Ahupinne:  Ningal Veendum Thupaakiyude verdict maatiyo from SH to BB.... :Laughing: 

Thupakki and S2 , both were BB..and the bigger one  was Thupakki  :Yes: 


All Time Top 5 Shares at the END of year 2013
_
1. Endhiran 
2. Sivaji 
3. Thuppakki
 4. Singam2
 5. Vishwaroopam_


First of all ee 187 cr okke fans paranja kanakku alla, Eros avarude FY end reportil (Which was submitted for auditing purpose) declare cheythathu aanu ...allathe S2 pole paper advertisement 230 cr collect cheythu ennu kanichathalla  :Laughing:  (Although i believe both fig are fake)

----------


## GangsteR

> ngee  Ningal Veendum Thupaakiyude verdict maatiyo from SH to BB....
> 
> Thupakki and S2 , both were BB..and the bigger one  was Thupakki 
> 
> 
> All Time Top 5 Shares at the END of year 2013
> _
> 1. Endhiran 
> 2. Sivaji 
> ...


Singam2 also njan blockbuster aayi koottiyittilla, ...avar parayunna 187 n 230cr okae verum tallal ennu manasilakavunnatae ullu....

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar talks about transformation of Amy Jackson


Ace director Shankar is currently busy with the post production work of his magnum opus Ai starraing Chiyaan Vikram and Amy Jackson. Recently when asked about the selection of Amy Jackson, who is of British origin for Ai, Shankar replied that since the heroine in Ai was a fashion model, she had to look like a model. To make her look like a Tamil girl, they coloured her black
and trained her extensively.She even attended Tamil dialogues diction class.
Once she was fully trained, Shankar says Amy reminded
her of Actress Amala Akkineni (Who is half Irish) and has
done several Tamil girl roles in the past.
Shankar says now Amy is suitable for more roles in Tamil
films. She has been customized to suit the Tamil
audiences taste. Shankar feels the amount of hard work
she had done for her transformation will show on screen

----------


## GangsteR

All about A R Rahman’s music in Ai
Apr 01, 2014



Ai, the magnum opus of Shankar has reached the final stage and
announcement about the audio and the film release is expected soon. Ai has Vikram and Amy Jackson in lead roles.
Meanwhile it has come to our notice that there are going to be five songs in the film. It is known that A R Rahman scores for Ai and each number in the film is sure to carry his signature style.
For his role(s) in the film, Vikram has undergone a lot of
transformation, shedding and gaining kilos. It is also
speculated that Amy’s names in the film are Diya and
Manimekalai suggesting a dual role but confirmation is
awaited. All that is known about her role is that she is a
Tamil girl but also a model. Let’s wait for more updates!

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson’s role in Ai

When Shankar started the shooting of Ai, it was said
that the director took her onboard this film because he
wanted a foreign heroine. But now what we hear from
trade sources is completely different. Yes, Amy
Jackson plays an Indian girl and she has been
transformed completely that the audiences will be
awed by her desi looks, it is said.
Well, some of the stills from Ai does indicate this and
films buffs are eager to see this Brit-born in the desi
avatar on the silver screens. Ai is a magnum opus that
stars Vikram as the hero, it may be mentioned here.

----------


## GangsteR

ഈ ഏപ്രിൽ 14നു തമിഴ് സിനിമയ്ക്കും അജിത്, വിജയ്. സൂര്യ,
വിക്രം എന്നിവർക്കൊപ്പം അവരുടെ ആരാധകർക്ക് ഒരുമിച്ച് ആഘോഷിക്കാനുള്ള അവസരമാണ് ഒത്തു വന്നിരിക്കുന്നത്. ഏപ്രിൽ 14 തമിഴർക്ക് പുതുവർഷപ്പിറവിയാണ്. അത് കൊണ്ട്
തന്നെ തമിഴ്നാട്ടുകാർ അന്ന് ആഘോഷ തിമിർപ്പിലായിരിക്കും. അന്നേ ദിവസം തന്നെയാണ് ഈ മുൻനിര താരങ്ങളുടെ അടുത്തതായി റിലീസ് ആകാൻ പോകുന്ന ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ 'ഫസ്റ്റ് ലുക്ക്' പുറത്തു വിടുന്നതും. മുരുഗദാസ് വിജയ്യെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരുക്കുന്ന
'കത്തി', ലിങ്കുസാമിയുടെ സംവിധാനത്തിൽ സൂര്യ നായകനാകുന്ന 'അഞ്ചാൻ', ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ സംവിധായകൻ ഷങ്കർ
വിക്രമിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരുക്കുന്ന ചിത്രം 'ഐ' എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ ഫസ്റ്റ് ലുക്ക് ഈ തമിഴ് പുതുവർഷത്തിൽ തന്നെ പുറത്തിറങ്ങും എന്ന് അതാത് ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ അണിയറപ്രവർത്തകർ
വ്യക്തമാക്കിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു.
ഇതിൽ വിജയ്യുടെ 'കത്തി'യും സൂര്യയുടെ 'അഞ്ചാ'നും ഫസ്റ്റ് ലുക്ക് പോസ്റ്ററുകൾ ആകും പുറത്തു വരിക എന്നാണ് അറിയാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞത്. എന്നാൽ വിക്രം നായകനാകുന്ന ഷങ്കർ ചിത്രമായ 'ഐ'
യുടെ ടീസർ ആയിരിക്കും പുറത്തു വിടുക എന്നാണ് റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ.
ഗൗതം മേനോന്റെ സംവിധാനത്തിൽ ഒരുങ്ങുന്ന
അജിത് നായകനാകുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങ് ഇത്
വരെ ആരംഭിച്ചിട്ടില്ല. എന്നാൽ ചിത്രത്തിൽ
അജിത് നായകനാകുന്നു എന്നുള്ളതല്ലാതെ ഈ
സിനിമയെപ്പറ്റി മറ്റു വിവരങ്ങൾ ഒന്നും തന്നെ ഇത് വരെ ഗൗതം പുറത്തു വിട്ടിട്ടില്ല. അജിത് - ഗൗതം മേനോൻ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഔദ്യോഗിക പ്രതീക്യാപനവും ഏപ്രിൽ 14നു തന്നെ ഉണ്ടാകും എന്നും റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ ഉണ്ട്.

----------


## veecee

Release date enna?

----------


## GangsteR

> Release date enna?


july release. ....

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Ai - Privileged 2 C a 90-second producer's uncut
teaser & a song from the film.

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#Ai - 90 second rough cut teaser - Awesome, Mind
blowing, Out of this world. Blown Away by
 @Shankarshanmugh concept & visuals.

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 9m
#Ai - Hats off 2 #AascarRavichandran ,the emperor
of big -budget extravaganza & showman
 @Shankarshanmugh . Blockbuster in the making.

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 6m
#Ai - Vikram master with different looks ( Can't
reveal anything more) Audio & 1st look 2 b
launched by international celeb after elections

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

Suresh Gopi In AI Location

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> Suresh Gopi In AI Location


ingeru kodeeswaranil ee same lookil vannapol thoniyiruunu Ai look aayirikumennu...

----------


## GangsteR

Another Hollywood technician in AI
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, April 01, 2014]



In a recent interview to a leading weekly magazine, director
Shankar has opened up many interesting details about his
upcoming magnum opus AI, that stars Vikram and Amy
Jackson in lead roles.
Touted to come under a new genre called romantic thriller,
Shankar assures Ai will be an all new experience for
audience. While he tried science fiction with Enthiran, he
has travelled in a new path with Ai.
As stated by the director, more than 25% of the film has
been shot in China. Soon after the beginning of the film
the story will move on to China. Shankar said shooting in
China was not so easy. The locations were far away from
one another and there were no proper travel arrangements
for most of them since they are not tourist spots.
Speaking about the songs in the film the ace director said,
Mary Watt who worked in Hollywood super hit film Men in
Black has worked for a song in the film The film includes
five songs and A.R.Rahman has given the best and unique
tunes.
Speaking about Vikram's dedication and hard work, the
director said, the national award winning actor has
surrendered himself to the needs of the script. While he
voluntarily reduced his weight to suit one of his get ups in
the film, he also accepted to tonsure his head as requested
by the Hollywood make up technicians working for the film.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

AR RAHMAN'S SPECIAL SONG FOR AI ...
02 Apr 2014 - 02 43 PM



It is known that all the songs in AR Rahman and Shankar's
combinations were huge hit. Now the latest we hear is that
Ai album will have five excellent numbers and Rahman is said to have shown a special interest in composing the songs.
Director Shankar has recently revealed that he has
accepted one of AR Rahman's composition and asked him
to reserve it for Ai but Rahman composed another extra-
ordinary number for the same situation, which shows he
never gets compromise and every time reinvents himself for
the betterment of each album.
Sources say the audio launch of Ai is likely to happen in
the month of May.

----------


## GangsteR

Awesome 'Ai' is getting ready



Shankar’s big budget Vikram extravaganza Ai, produced by Aascar Ravichandran is now in post-production stage.
The entire dubbing work of the film is over. What remains is some
patchwork to be shot.
Ai stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles along
with Suresh Gopi, Santhanam, Ramkumar Ganesan and
Upen Patel in supporting roles. The film has music by AR
Rahman and camera by PC Sriram.
Aascar Ravichandran who saw some rushes of the film is
overjoyed with what he saw. He showed a sneak 90 –
second producer’s rough cut trailer and a song from the
film exclusively to sify.com. The visuals are mind blowing
and extraordinary, and can be placed with the best in the
world.
We cannot elaborate further on the trailer or the song as
the film is still in post-production stage. Ravichandran is
planning to hold a very big audio launch and first look of
the film, late May early June depending on the availability
of an international celebrity.
The mega -big budget (only after film is ready for release
wills the budget be known) extravaganza will be released
in 16 world languages including Chinese. Remember 40%
of Ai has been shot in never seen before locations in
China.
One thing is certain Ai is one of the biggest ever movies
being made in India. It will be released worldwide in
multiple languages, including Chinese.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> AR RAHMAN'S SPECIAL SONG FOR AI ...
> 02 Apr 2014 - 02 43 PM
> 
> 
> 
> It is known that all the songs in AR Rahman and Shankar's
> combinations were huge hit. Now the latest we hear is that
> Ai album will have five excellent numbers and Rahman is said to have shown a special interest in composing the songs.
> Director Shankar has recently revealed that he has
> ...


kanne en munne kadalum thullaath.. penne naan thoondil pottaal vinmeenum thappath..  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> katta flop aarnu macha.....


UPO flop aanennu aadhyamayi kelkuvaanu..

http://www.behindwoods.com/tamil-mov...ol-oruvan.html

----------


## GangsteR

> UPO flop aanennu aadhyamayi kelkuvaanu..
> 
> http://www.behindwoods.com/tamil-mov...ol-oruvan.html


ithokae kurae kandatha... :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

Ai music updates

We have got some exciting information about
the music of Shankar’s ‘Ai’, which is composed
by AR Rahman. Sources reveal that there are 5
songs in the film and as always, AR Rahman has
come up with amazing numbers. The album is
expected to be launched during last week of
May or first week of June.
Meanwhile, the post-production work is
happening at a rapid pace and the movie is all
set to hit the screens in the second half of this
year. Vikram is reported to have donned
stunning get-ups in the film, which is touted to
be the USP of the

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

Ai - All set to repeat the Anniyan phenomenon
Apr 02, 2014



The Chiyaan Vikram - Shankar magnum opus, Ai produced by
Aascar Films, which has been in the making for the past couple of years is finally in its last leg, with Vikram currently dubbing for the movie's second half. A song with Amy Jackson is also left to be shot.
Shankar is doing his bit to magnify the already huge hype
for the movie by posting regular updates and pictures
about Ai, through his Twitter and Facebook pages.
Regarding the much awaited release of Ai, all along we
have been saying that the movie would be a summer
attraction for fans. Now, we hear that the film will hit the
screens positively by the last week of May or the first week
of June. Interestingly, the same team's earlier Anniyan
released on June 17th in 2005 and went on to become a
huge blockbuster all over the world. Ai may release around
the same time and is also expected to create a similar
wide-reaching impact at the ticket counters.
More on Ai, in the coming days.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


record pottaan 90% chance und

----------


## veecee

hamme, ippo thanne romancham adichu tudangi  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo: 
polichadukkum ithu ellam  :Clap: 
shankar : clap:

----------


## veecee

anniyan pole trailer 1-2 months munne irakki theaters il okke play cheyyanam, athu kanda arum pinne padam kanathe irikilla  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

Mind-boggling 90 seconds teaser of Ai



Shankar’s magnum-opus Ai ensures to stay in the
spotlight for eternity. The latest news is that an
exclusive 90 seconds teaser of the film has been
shown to the team’s highly trusted fraternity. The
response, we hear is overwhelming and
mindblowing. Everyone was awestruck having
witnessed the unflinching commitment the team
has put in. The versatile looks of Vikram have
come out really well and are exemplary.
The first look of the film will be revealed officially
after the parliamentary elections. It will be
launched by a celebrity of global repute during the
last week of April. Aascar Ravichandran’s penchant
for staging grand events is well known as we had
Jackie Chan launch the audio for KamalHaasan’s
Dasavatharam. So, yet another Shankar blitzkrieg is
on the cards filmbuffs. Stay tuned!

----------


## GangsteR

Awesome 'Ai' is getting ready



Shankar’s big budget Vikram extravaganza Ai, produced
by Aascar Ravichandran is now in post-production
stage. The entire dubbing work of the film is over. What
remains is some patchwork to be shot.
Ai stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles along
with Suresh Gopi, Santhanam, Ramkumar Ganesan and
Upen Patel in supporting roles. The film has music by
AR Rahman and camera by PC Sriram.
Aascar Ravichandran who saw some rushes of the film
is overjoyed with what he saw. He showed a sneak 90 –
second producer’s rough cut trailer and a song from the
film exclusively to sify.com. The visuals are mind
blowing and extraordinary, and can be placed with the
best in the world.
We cannot elaborate further on the trailer or the song as
the film is still in post-production stage. Ravichandran is
planning to hold a very big audio launch and first look of
the film, late May early June depending on the
availability of an international celebrity.
The mega -big budget (only after film is ready for
release wills the budget be known) extravaganza will be
released in 16 world languages including Chinese.
Remember 40% of Ai has been shot in never seen
before locations in China.
One thing is certain Ai is one of the biggest ever movies
being made in India. It will be released worldwide in
multiple languages, including Chinese.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

AASCAR RAVICHANDRAN'S MASSIVE PLAN:
# Ai to have an international celebrity, film to release in 16
languages.

----------


## GangsteR

Family doctor advises Vikram


Vikram has completed his commitment towards
Shankar’s Ai and is looking forward to move to
his next project but not before regaining his lost
physique. The star had to shed a lot of weight to
fit into the role carved out for him by the
director and for this he had been on strict diet
for the past two years.
Vikram is now back on his normal diet to regain
his weight and recently he had a discussion with
his family physician, say sources. During this
meeting, the doctor is reported to have advised
Vikram not to lose or gain weight drastically
from now on to ensure that he remain hale and
healthy.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

ajith , vijay , surya .. kurach naal down aakum  :Biggrin:

----------


## GangsteR

> ajith , vijay , surya .. kurach naal down aakum


kollaalo........why?

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's Ai to be released in 16 Languages!

Aascar Ravichandran producing Ai is an upcoming big
budget Tamil film that is being planned to be released in
16 languages throughout the world including Chinese along
with Tamil, Telugu, Hindi, English et al.
Ai is an upcoming extravaganza directed by Shankar
featuring Chiyaan Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead
roles. Remember, 40% of Vikram's Ai is been shot in never
shown before exotic locales of China.
It is known that songs are always outstanding in Shankar-
AR Rahman combo. Rahman has composed five excellent
numbers for Ai, while PC Sreeram handled the camera
works. Suresh Gopi, Santhanam, Ramkumar Ganesan and
Upen Patel are also part of Ai cast.
Dubbing portions of Ai wrapped up and the unit is
presently busy with post-production works. Ravichandran
is planning a very big audio launch and firstlook of the film
to take place by the end of May or early June depending
on the availability of an undisclosed international celebrity.

----------


## GangsteR

INTERNATIONAL CELEBRITY FOR AI AUDIO LAUNCH
03 Apr 2014 - 02 18 PM

Looks like Aascar Ravichandran is back with a bang, the maverick producer who is known for his high budget extravaganza is all set to release Ai in 16 languages across the globe.
Aascar Ravichandran is also planning to conduct the audio
launch in a grand manner by inviting a international
celebrity to Chennai. Remember? Aascar launched
Dasvatharam audio in the presence of Jackie Chan and
now with this announcement the excitement is getting
bigger and better.
Aascar Ravichandran has also showed the 90 seconds
rough cut teaser of Ai to key people, which is said to be
mind boggling with Vikram appearing in different getups.
Ai has Vikram, Amy Jackson, Suresh Gopi, Upen Patel and
many to its star cast.
Directed by Shankar, the film has music by AR Rahman
and cinematography by PC Sreeram.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

:Band:   :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

:Band: .......

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's Ai Audio/Trailer To Be Launched By
International Celebs


Shankar 's Ai ,  is in the post-production stages, has
already started creating positive vibes in the industry. The
dubbing works of the Tamil film, which features Vikram
and Amy Jackson , has been wrapped up recently and the
team is getting re which ady for the launch of the audio and
trailer of the flick.
The buzz says that the Ai audio and trailer will be
launched by international celebs. Who will unveil it? We
don't have the answer at this stage, but the music release
function will be glitz and glamour event.
Sources say that Shankar has shot his forthcoming movie
Ai starring Vikram in a stylish manner. The film has come
out well and the industry insiders have started praising the
film after watching a rough cut of the trailer of the film.
Producer Aascar Ravichandran has reportedly shown a 90-
second rough cut trailer to critic Sreedhar Pillai, who has
heaped praises on the outcome. In a series of tweets, he
has said the impressive part of the video clipping.
Sreedhar Pillai wrote, " Ai - Privileged 2 C a 90-second
producer's uncut teaser & a song from the film. 90 second
rough cut teaser - Awesome, Mind blowing, Out of this
world. Blown Away by &commat;shankarshanmugh
concept & visuals."
He added, " Ai - Hats off 2 #AascarRavichandran ,the
emperor of big -budget extravaganza & showman
&commat;shankarshanmugh. Blockbuster in the
making. Ai - Vikram master with different looks ( Can't
reveal anything more) Audio & 1st look 2 b launched by
international celeb after elections."

----------


## GangsteR

Traileril entaakum speciality...?

----------


## karthi007

sambavam class aakum...no doubt.... :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

mass n class

----------


## GangsteR

Aascar to decide between Vishwaroopam 2
and Ai



Aascar Ravichandran is producing two biggies
simultaneously and both these films – Vishwaroopam 2
and Ai – are in the post production stages. When
enquired which of the two is likely to hit the screens
first, we get the response that the producer will decide
on it only after the post production work is completed.
In all probability, the film that is ready for release first
will be making it to the silver screens first and there is
no fixed agenda on which of it should be first.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

> 


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

A grand finish to Ai
Apr 04, 2014


As reported earlier, the shooting of Ai is done with just one song remaining. This last song is apparently being planned to be shot in ten days starting this month end. A typical Shankar-esque massive set is currently under construction at Prasad Lab, Chennai, we hear. With that song, the film will be done and ready
for its release in the last week of May or early June.
Vikram will be seen in a number of looks in the movie and
Amy Jackson plays a model. Produced by Aascar Films, Ai
has a rich technical team consisting of AR Rahman, PC
Sreeram and editor Anthony. Upen Patel, Suresh Gopi,
Santhanam and Ramkumar Ganesan are part of the project

----------


## GangsteR

A typical Shankar-esque massive set is currently under
construction at Prasad Lab for #Ai climax song.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Traileril entaakum speciality...?


trailer il ninnum onnum oohikkaan pattilla.. anniyan pole..

anniyan interval nu purathirangunavarod purathu queue il ullavar : engane und ??
kidilan
entha kadha?
aaa... onnum manasilaavunnilla

----------


## GangsteR

> trailer il ninnum onnum oohikkaan pattilla.. anniyan pole..
> 
> anniyan interval nu purathirangunavarod purathu queue il ullavar : engane und ??
> kidilan
> entha kadha?
> aaa... onnum manasilaavunnilla


atraykku onnumilla.....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> atraykku onnumilla.....


ennu vachaal?

----------


## GangsteR

An extra song from AR Rahman for Ai

Director Shankar said recently that when he wanted
Oscar winner AR Rahman to score the music for Ai, he
had told him that he required five songs. But when the
music director heard the entire script, he was
convinced that there was scope for another song. This
situational song was included in the album after AR
Rahman scored the music with the approval of the
director.
Shankar is completely in awe with the sincerity and
dedication of the music director for taking the initiative
all by himself.

----------


## GangsteR

> ennu vachaal?


................

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

keralathil

aandhrayil

karnatakayil

tamilnattil

overseas il

puthiya recpords urappikkaam..

north ile karyam doubt aanu

----------


## GangsteR

> keralathil
> 
> aandhrayil
> 
> karnatakayil
> 
> tamilnattil
> 
> overseas il
> ...


northil koodi aakamarnu....

----------


## karthi007

Friends over hype kodukaruthu.....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## anupkerb1

njan paraja pole june 2nd wekl tane ethumale....

----------


## anupkerb1

running n karma shankar version anenu thonunu

----------


## GangsteR

> njan paraja pole june 2nd wekl tane ethumale....


anganaeya plan cheyunnathude..depends on post production n Vishwaroopam2 release...

----------


## GangsteR

> running n karma shankar version anenu thonunu


means?????

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Friends over hype kodukaruthu.....


athinu hype thudangiyittillallo.. 
adhava hype ennaal enthaanennu kaanaan pokunathalle ulloo.. oro thaarathinteyum padam irangumbol avarude fans kidannu ochem bahalom edukkunnathalla hype.. 

endhiranu shesham yadhartha hype kandolu..  :Giveup:

----------


## karthi007

> athinu hype thudangiyittillallo.. 
> adhava hype ennaal enthaanennu kaanaan pokunathalle ulloo.. oro thaarathinteyum padam irangumbol avarude fans kidannu ochem bahalom edukkunnathalla hype.. 
> 
> endhiranu shesham yadhartha hype kandolu..


over prateeksha kodukarutannae paranjullu., prateekshicha atra illel athu padatae bad aayi affect cheyyum...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> over prateeksha kodukarutannae paranjullu., prateekshicha atra illel athu padatae bad aayi affect cheyyum...


pratheekshicha athra vannaal polum padam polinjotte.. pinne alle pratheekshicha athra vannillenki.. njangalkku vendath pratheekshakalk appuram aanu.. athaanu shanker il ninnulla minimum expectation..

dhairyamaayitt hype kodukkaanum.. ethra over aayaalum adhikamaavaathathum shanker padam aanu... ithinu hype kodukkathe vere eth padathinu kodukkum..  :Vedi: 

SHANKARA-BHARANAM thudangaan pokunathe ulloo..

----------


## kandahassan

teaser releasing on april 13  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> teaser releasing on april 13


confirm aano....?

----------


## anupkerb1

i dont want 2 see any trailer /teaser ....cinema kanumpol aahh oruu freshness mystery kalayan vayaa....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> i dont want 2 see any trailer /teaser ....cinema kanumpol aahh oruu freshness mystery kalayan vayaa....


angane aanenki april 13 nu padam irakkanam.. ath cheyyoolallo  :Badpc:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ARNOLD SCHWARZENEGGER FOR SHANKAR'S AI ?
07 Apr 2014 - 08 04 AM


Well, as we reported earlier Aascar Ravichandran is planning to have a grand audio launch of Shankar's Ai and also planning to invite a Hollywood celebrity for the audio launch.
Now the latest buzz in K-town is that Arnold
Schwarzenegger, the Hollywood superstar who is popular
in India for his films like Terminator, True Lies is said to be
the chief guest.
Though there is no official confirmation, as Ai is a film
based on modelling and body building sources say that the
producer feels that Arnold will be an ideal choice. It has to
be remeMbered that Aascar Ravichandran has launched
Dasavatharam audio with Jackie Chan.
Ai has Vikram, Amy Jackson, Suresh Gopi, Upen Patel,
Santhanam and many to its star cast. The film has music
by AR Rahman and cinematography by PC Sreeram.
Stay tuned, will let you know whether this buzz is true or
not .

----------


## GangsteR

> i dont want 2 see any trailer /teaser ....cinema kanumpol aahh oruu freshness mystery kalayan vayaa....


trailer illaatae irakanam oru variety aayikottae

----------


## GangsteR

> angane aanenki april 13 nu padam irakkanam.. ath cheyyoolallo


PP onnum kazhiyatae irakan pattumo athinu....

----------


## veecee

> as Ai is a film
> based on modelling and body building ..


appo angane karyangal
body building -vikram - gopi annan-  drugs - expirements - reaction- monster etc etc akum  :Read:

----------


## GangsteR

Arnold Schwarzenegger at Ai audio launch?


For the audio launch of Dasavatharam, the
film’s producer ensured that Hollywood star
Jackie Chan was the guest of honour. This
worked out very well for the film’s promotion
and the rest is history. Now, Aascar
Ravichandran is planning to bring in Hollywood
star and former Governor of California, Arnold
Schwarzenegger, as the chief guest for the audio
launch of Vikram’s Ai.
Sources say that talks are on to bring in Arnold
for this function as Ai is a film based on a
bodybuilder. Since Arnold is a bodybuilder and
winner of the Mr Universe title, it is felt that he
would be the apt person.

----------


## GangsteR

> appo angane karyangal
> body building -vikram - gopi annan-  drugs - expirements - reaction- monster etc etc akum


 :Band:   :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

Arnold roped in for Ai
IndiaGlitz [Monday, April 07, 2014]

Last week Indiaglitz reported that Aascar Ravichandran the
producer of director Shankar's upcoming magnum opus Ai
that has Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles is
planning a grand audio launch for the film. He is also
trying to rope in an international celebrity to take part as
the chief guest to release the album composed by
Academy award winner A.R.Rahman.

Now the latest buzz is Ravichandran has managed to get
the nod of Hollywood Superstar and former Governor of
California Arnold Schwarzenegger to grace the audio
launch.
It is worth recalling that Ravichandran made Jackie Chan
to take part in the audio launch of Kamala Haasan starrer
Dasavatharam that released in 2008. Arnold is presumed to
be opted for the audio launch of Ai for two reasons. The
Hollywood actor is popular among Tamil audience for his
films like Terminator and True Lies. Secondly Arnold is as
popular as a body builder as he is an actor. Since Ai is
supposedly based on modeling and body-building, he will
be the right choice to be associated with the film.
The participation of Arnold Schwarzenegger in Ai audio
launch is yet to be confirmed officially.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Audio may be release on May

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> PP onnum kazhiyatae irakan pattumo athinu....


appo oru aaswaasathinu trailer venam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Audio may be release on May


june ilu iranguna padathinu may il enkilum irakkende

----------


## GangsteR

> appo oru aaswaasathinu trailer venam


April 11th trailer irakumo

----------


## GangsteR

> june ilu iranguna padathinu may il enkilum irakkende


ARR  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

*Ai am coming*   :Band:

----------


## OxY

i think one of the most waited trailer  :Alucard:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Awesome ' # AI' is getting ready
# Shankar ’s big budget # Chiyaan # Vikram extravaganza Ai,
produced by Aascar Ravichandran is now in post-production
stage. The entire dubbing work of the film is over. What
remains is some patchwork to be shot.
Ai stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles along
with Suresh Gopi, Santhanam, Ramkumar Ganesan and
Upen Patel in supporting roles. The film has music by AR
Rahman and camera by PC Sriram.
Aascar Ravichandran who saw some rushes of the film is
overjoyed with what he saw. He showed a sneak 90 –
second producer’s rough cut trailer and a song from the film
exclusively to sify.com. The visuals are mind blowing and
extraordinary, and can be placed with the best in the world.
We cannot elaborate further on the trailer or the song as the
film is still in post-production stage. Ravichandran is
planning to hold a very big audio launch and first look of
the film, late May early June depending on the availability of
an international celebrity.
The mega -big budget (only after film is ready for release
wills the budget be known) extravaganza will be released in
16 world languages including Chinese. Remember 40% of
Ai has been shot in never seen before locations in China.
One thing is certain Ai is one of the biggest ever movies
being made in India. It will be released worldwide in
multiple languages, including Chinese.

----------


## GangsteR

Aascar Ravichandran has managed to get the nod of
Hollywood Superstar Arnold Schwarzenegger to grace the
audio launch of Director Shankar 's # Ai . Movie getting
dubbed into Telugu as Manoharudu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


 :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Arnold Schwarzenegger does a cameo in Vikram’s Ai

Hollywood star Arnold Schwarzenegger has reportedly
done a cameo in the Vikram starrer Ai. Apparently,
there is a scene in the movie in which Arnie would be
seen presenting an award to Vikram, who plays a
bodybuilder.
Due to this, the film’s producer Aascar Ravichandran
intends to invite Arnie as the chief guest for Ai’s audio
launch, state sources. We hear that the Hollywood star
is interested in attending the event and the date will
be fixed based in his availability.
Ai has been directed by Shankar and stars Amy
Jackson as Vikram’s lead pair.

----------


## kandahassan

vikram should become no 1 in kollywood..yeah.........wait for that  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> vikram should become no 1 in kollywood..yeah.........wait for that


shanker padathil abhinayichaal aa padathinte time il india muzhuvan olam undakkaam.. athu kazhinjaa pinne pokkaa..  :Ahupinne: 

vere oru karyam shanker paranjittullath 10yrs il 4 vikram padam cheyyum ennu.. ath sathyam aanenkil ok (rajni ye kootunillallo.. kamal neyum )

----------


## GangsteR

> shanker padathil abhinayichaal aa padathinte time il india muzhuvan olam undakkaam.. athu kazhinjaa pinne pokkaa.. 
> 
> vere oru karyam shanker paranjittullath 10yrs il 4 vikram padam cheyyum ennu.. ath sathyam aanenkil ok (rajni ye kootunillallo.. kamal neyum )


stiram aayi shankar filmil abhinayichal namukku bore aakum  :Ennekollu:

----------


## karthi007

waiting for the visual extravaganza. ..

----------


## karthi007

> shanker padathil abhinayichaal aa padathinte time il india muzhuvan olam undakkaam.. athu kazhinjaa pinne pokkaa.. 
> 
> vere oru karyam shanker paranjittullath 10yrs il 4 vikram padam cheyyum ennu.. ath sathyam aanenkil ok (rajni ye kootunillallo.. kamal neyum )


pulli athu possibility paranjataakum....

----------


## GangsteR

> pulli athu possibility paranjataakum....


shankar not looking for actors he select actors according to script...

----------


## GangsteR

http://cinema.vikatan.com/articles/news/28/4416

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> shanker padathil abhinayichaal aa padathinte time il india muzhuvan olam undakkaam.. athu kazhinjaa pinne pokkaa.. 
> 
> vere oru karyam shanker paranjittullath 10yrs il 4 vikram padam cheyyum ennu.. ath sathyam aanenkil ok (rajni ye kootunillallo.. kamal neyum )


___/\___ ___/\___ ___/\___

----------


## KHILADI

shankar padathile nayikamaronnum angane clutch pidikunnillallo..Genelia,sada,shriya etc

----------


## PunchHaaji

> shankar padathile nayikamaronnum angane clutch pidikunnillallo..Genelia,sada,shriya etc


Aishwarya, Maneesha, Ileana oke  clutchil pidichille?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## KHILADI

aiswarya clutch poyi, maneesha after muthalvan enthu clutch, iliana ini poyekum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> shankar padathile nayikamaronnum angane clutch pidikunnillallo..Genelia,sada,shriya etc


NAGMA
AISWARYA
GENELIA

okke aavasyathinu clutch pidichille
shriya , illeana , sadha... ivarkkonnum vallya prashnam onnum undayillallo.. pinne manisha , oormila .. madhubala 2 epic hits vannittum rakshappettilla

----------


## GangsteR

> shankar padathile nayikamaronnum angane clutch pidikunnillallo..Genelia,sada,shriya etc


sada matramanu kurachu polum clutch aakatathu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

# Amy an International Model in # Ai | # DC
Amy Jackson Plays a supermodel in Ai, the # Vikram starrer directed by # Shankar . We hear seasoned actor Prabhu will be seen in the movie as an ad filmmaker who finds th ravishing Amy and introduces her to glitzy world of modelling.
The cinematographer of the film is P.C Sreeram
# Credits : Deccan Chronicle

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson’s role in ‘Ai’


Amy Jackson’s bikini pictures have been all the
rage on the internet for the past few days. The
actress who is also the winner of Miss Teen World
is unfazed on this. The pictures don’t look like
they’re shot without her knowledge. Amy Jackson
plays an international model in ‘Ai’ who is looking
forward to make an entry into the advertisement
world. She is so passionate about modelling in the
film, say sources. Ramkumar plays the role of an
ad film maker who provides the perfect launch pad
for Amy.
The majestic film in the making has been grabbing
the attention of the media at every single juncture.
It was recently reported that Hollywood actor
Arnold, who is known for his Terminator and
Expendables film series will take part in the grand
audio launch. Produced by Aascar Ravichandra
and directed by Shankar, the film features Vikram
and Amy Jackson in the lead roles. It has music
scored by AR Rahman.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

http://www.ta.newstig.com/?p=18852

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Teaser April 12 confirm aayo?

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram-Sathyaraj In Akshay Kumar's Special 26
Remake?

Chiyaan Vikram , who is busy with Shankar's mega-budget
project, is likely to do the remake of superhit Hindi film
Special 26 starring Akshay Kumar . Senior actor Sathyaraj
will also be part of the cast.
Rumour mills has it that Vikram has shown interest to star
in Special 26 . He will be stepping into the shoes of
Akshay Kumar in the Tamil remake. Sathyaraj is said to be
playing the key role played by Anupam Kher in the
original.
These are the only informations that are available to the
rumour mills. The details of the other cast, crew and
production house are not available at this stage. We hear
that a production house has acquired the remake rights of
the film.
The production house wants to make it big. Hence, it
wants to cast a big star. It has also short-listed the names
of a few young directors to helm the project. But nothing
has been finalsied yet. It is reported that the story will be
tweaked to suit the tastes of local audience.
Special 26 was directed by Neeraj Pandey and produced
by Viacom 18 Motion Pictures. Akshay Kumar, Kajal
Aggarwal, Manoj Bajpai, Anupam Kher, Jimmy Shergill,
Divya Dutta and others were in the cast.

----------


## anupkerb1

Teaserl sng sequence vikram matre ulo . . vikram face hide cheythu

----------


## GangsteR

> Teaserl sng sequence vikram matre ulo . . vikram face hide cheythu


machan enganae arinju?

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar-Vikram's Ai Audio Release To Be A
Mega Release
Posted by: Ramchander
Published: Friday, April 11, 2014, 10:51 [IST]


Shankar seems to have big plans for the audio release of
his forthcoming movie movie Ai starring Vikram . Well, the
director has international destination is in his mind for the
music release function but more interesting part of the
story is that he plans to invite Hollywood celebs to the
audio release.
The buzz says that the maverick filmmaker has invited
Hollywood actor Arnold Schwarzenegger. Whether the
international celeb has agreed or not is not confirmed yet.
But efforts are being made to rope in the actor for the
music release event. Apart from him, Shankar also wants
to invite a couple of other stars.
Now, coming to the venue, Shankar has decided to
launch the Ai audio in Canada. It comes as a no surprise,
as his earlier movie Endhiran - The Robot was launched in
Malaysia.
Meanwhile, the Ai team is planning to wrap up the last
song from the movie. It will be filmed on Upen Patel and
Amy Jackson. The shooting will commence on April 15 in
Chennai.
Ai starring Vikram, Amy Jackson and Upen Patel is an
action thriller. It is produced by Aascar Ravichandran on
the banner Aascar Films. It is likely to release in June.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

'Ai' Audio Launch in Canada?


Shankar who has been directing the Magnum opus
'Ai' ,with Chiyaan Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead
roles, has been in shooting for almost two years.
Earlier it was reported that Arnold Schwarzenegger has
been roped in for the audio launch of the Magnum opus
Ai.
But now the film is touted to be planning to release the
audio in Canada, so as to rope in some american
celebrities for the function so as to increase the boxoffice
collection in Canada and america.
Ai is currently in post production stage and some scenes of
the film are yet to be filmed and the film is expected to
release by June this year.

----------


## GangsteR

Edited.....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Thirpathi Brother's One Of The Producer Subash Chandra
Bose has the Remake Rights of SPECIAL 26.!!
He Approaches Chiyaan Vikram.
Vikram Gave Green Signal To "SPECIAL 26" Remake.!!
After # Ai Vikram will Join with Vijay Milton Then He May
Do SPECIAL 26 remake or He will Join with DHARANI

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Manoharudu in Telugu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shankers AI audio launch in Canada

Director Shanker’s forthcoming mega acti n movie ‘Ai’
starring Vikram and Amy Jackson is going to release the
audio of the movie in Canada and also planning to rope
Hollywood actor Arnold Schwarzenegger as a chief guest
for the function. The movie is almost completed except for
one song which would starting from April 15 onwards in
Chennai. The song will be shot on Amy Jackson and Upen
Patel. The music is composed by A.R.Rahman. The entire
movie is shot in Chinna and Chennai. The movie is likely to
release in the month of June.

----------


## Nithz

AI Train fight still..!!!!!!!!!

----------


## anupkerb1

> machan enganae arinju?


njan parajathu hide cheytha faec undakilaa...song ulaa vikram face kanooo...action scens back sidel ninu ayirikum

----------


## GangsteR

> njan parajathu hide cheytha faec undakilaa...song ulaa vikram face kanooo...action scens back sidel ninu ayirikum


veendum expectation koottanulla paripadi aakum...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ai to have a grand audio launch in Canada?



Kollywood is abuzz with rumours that Shankar’s Ai will
have a grand audio launch in Canada. Also, we hear that
the producer Aascar Ravichandran is making plans to bring
in the Hollywood actor Arnold Schwarzenegger as the guest
of honor for the event. This decision was made when the
team thought that it would be impossible for Hollywood
star Arnold Schwarzenegger to travel to Chennai, for the
event.
Ai features Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead. Oscar
winner A.R. Rahman is composing the tunes for the film.

----------


## GangsteR

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8Rj8gqhpMlQ

----------


## GangsteR

Ai' audio launch planned in Canada?
IndiaGlitz [Friday, April 11, 2014]

During the beginning of this week Indiaglitz reported that
the producer Aascar V.Ravichandran is trying to rope in
Hollywood Superstar and former Governor of California
Arnold Schwarzenegger to grace the audio launch of his
upcoming magnum opus Ai directed by Shankar with
Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles.
Though the Hollywood actor is yet to give his nod, sources
say either Arnold or any other U.S. based actor will
certainly attend the audio launch and release the 'Ai' album
composed by double Oscar winner A.R.Rahman and for
the convenience of the U.S. celebrity chief guest, the audio
launch is likely to be arranged in Canada which is a nearby
country.

Regarding the release date of the film which has been in
the making for almost two years now sources say there is
still one song remaining to be shot. The shoot of the song
featuring Amy Jackson and Upen Patel who plays the lead
villain role in the film will begin from April 15 in Chennai.
The film can be expected to hit the screens sometime in
June or July.

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Arnold Schwarzenegger on Canada

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

teaser udane undakumo?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> teaser udane undakumo?


tamil new yearinu undakumennu paranjittu oru arivumilla...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

Location Stills

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

Thanx Nithz

----------


## GangsteR

I hope this is the first time all the 4 actors gonna satisfy
all type of audience ! One of the major reason for this is
"Top Directors".
# Ai - Obviously we don't need to explain how Shankar
gonna entertain all type of audience ? His past record is
enough ! After joining with Versatile actor and Oscar
winning Crews Shankar gonna give us a whole new
experience !
# Anjaan - Lingusamy scripted this Movie for more than 2
years.Already Surya's new Rough and Tough look is
trending everywhere .His previous flicks
Run,SandaKozhi and Vettai were a big commercial
Hit.After the arrival of Santhosh Sivan the expectation is
getting rocket high !
# Kaththi - The Main reason for this Sky level expectation
is ARM-VJ combo's previous Blockbuster Thupakki ! After
a Rocking BB with best crew ,now ARM is working on
Kaththi with the young new talented crew ! Hope the
Thupakki Magic will repeat once again and shatters their
previous flick Records
# Thala55 - Thala55 is likely to be named
as # Aayiram_Thottakal or # Ennai_Nokki_varum_thotta .
The movie already got a Huge expectation just because
of a single picture ! The Unexpected combo is testing
everyone and pulse an sure that Ajith gonna hold many
records soon.GVM who is Known as Cop story specialist
is back again with a Police crime story and the previous
best combo Harris-Thamarai-GVM gonna rock Music
industry once again .

----------


## GangsteR

Teaser expecting tomorrow

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## veecee

naleyano teaser?  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

> naleyano teaser?


tamil new yearnu irangumennu neratae kettu....iranganum irangatirikanum chance undu  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

Teaser innu release aakilla sorry  :Badpc:

----------


## Frankenstein

Shanker  :cheers:  Vikram  :cheers:

----------


## karthi007

ithu ennu irakan vechekkuva

----------


## karthi007

teaser enkilum onnu irakiyirunel mathiyarnu

----------


## GangsteR

> teaser enkilum onnu irakiyirunel mathiyarnu


time undallo......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFe3x...le&guid=&gl=IN

----------


## GangsteR

Personalities raving about 90 Seconds Teaser of
Ai ! |Releasing soon......

----------


## GangsteR

> 


 :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

A 90-seconds teaser of Chiyaan Vikram and Shankar's
magnum opus Ai was showed to few of the media
persons and film fraternity yesterday, The lucky
persons who saw the teaser just couldn't stop raving
about the mindblowing teaser. They were absolutely
blown away by the effort put in by the team. Chiyaan
Vikram's look, Shankar's concept and breathtaking
visuals have all left them awestruck.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## veecee

innu confirm ano?

----------


## GangsteR

> innu confirm ano?


no trailer today macha....

----------


## veecee

> no trailer today macha....


dosha koduthalum aasha kodukaruthu  :Nono:

----------


## karthi007

> dosha koduthalum aasha kodukaruthu


avasanam doshayum ashayum illa .....

----------


## kandahassan

> dosha koduthalum aasha kodukaruthu





> avasanam doshayum ashayum illa .....


asha sarath dosha chuttu  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


malayalathilum kannadayilum illa.....bengalil dubbing issue und....bakki ella indyan languagesilum padam kaanum  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR

> dosha koduthalum aasha kodukaruthu


 :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> malayalathilum kannadayilum illa.....bengalil dubbing issue und....bakki ella indyan languagesilum padam kaanum


malayalatil irakiyal nalla kooval vangi koottum....

----------


## GangsteR

Whole India expecting movie Reasons for
expectations 
1)It was an Shankar direction.
2)Oscar Hero AR.RAHMAN music.
3)PC.Sree Ram DOP.
4)WETA works costumes designs
5) The Rising sun pictures Visuals
6) Last but not least Our hero Chiyaan's different
getups and his acting performance and having a chance
to win the oscar.

----------


## GangsteR

> Whole India expecting movie Reasons for
> expectations 
> 1)It was an Shankar direction.
> 2)Oscar Hero AR.RAHMAN music.
> 3)PC.Sree Ram DOP.
> 4)WETA works costumes designs
> 5) The Rising sun pictures Visuals
> 6) Last but not least Our hero Chiyaan's different
> getups and his acting performance and having a chance
> to win the oscar.


last line kurachu kadannu poyi....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

mazha kaalavum vannille
vishuvum vannille
trailer mathram vannilla
Ai de trailer mathram vannilla  :Badday:

----------


## GangsteR

> mazha kaalavum vannille
> vishuvum vannille
> trailer mathram vannilla
> Ai de trailer mathram vannilla


ningal trailer trailer ennu paranju daily karayenda...tym aakumbol varum

----------


## PaandyNaattu Thangam

> mazha kaalavum vannille
> vishuvum vannille
> trailer mathram vannilla
> Ai de trailer mathram vannilla

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## JJK

> mazha kaalavum vannillevishuvum vannilletrailer mathram vannillaAi de trailer mathram vannilla


ennale night oru swapnam kandu,,, eadinte trailer.. :Laughing:  peda item,, Shankernte making enna kidu aanenn swapnattil polum ortte poi...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> ennale night oru swapnam kandu,,, eadinte trailer.. peda item,, Shankernte making enna kidu aanenn swapnattil polum ortte poi...


 :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

audio launch will announce next week...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ai goes overseas
The film which is on the making for a long time 'Ai'
directed by # Shankar is all complete and the audio of this
movie is all set to happen soon in overseas.
Yes, the audio launch of this mega budget movie will be
happening in Canada and all the arragements for the
grand audio launch is going on at a faster pace.
Ai starring #Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles is
produced by oscar Ravichandran.
The Music is Composed By on and Only Our Oscar Hero,
Golden boy A.R. Rahman .
It is reported that #Hollywood Actor Arnold
Schwarzenegger will be the special Guest for the event
and many other Hollywood actors also.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar adds Arnold and Tom Cruise

There is so much fascination adding up to Shankar’s Ai
and the enthralling excitements are getting bigger now. The
latest news strikes the town now and that is all about the
film’s audio launch. Initially, Arnold Schwarzenegger was
reported of gracing over the audio launch of this film and
now here’s a greater sensation. It seems that Tom Cruise
will be joining this great occasion and if what we heard
from the close source is ought to be true, then Former
American President Bill Clinton will be gracing over this
juncture. If all these personalities confirm their presence,
then Shankar’s ‘Ai’ is going to be the biggest ever event
on the continent this decade. It is worth mentioning that
producer Aascar Ravichandran had earlier roped in Jackie
Chan to launch the audio of Kamal Haasan’s
Dasavatharam.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Tom Cruise  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

Ai Release Date
A teaser of AI was released to some media people recently
and the news is that it looks absolutely amazing..  some
say it even looks better than Shankar’s blockbuster film
“Enthiran” the film has Amy Jackson and Vikram playing
the lead roles for the film. The film has some of the best
techncians from make up to the costumes everything in the
film is supposed to be having only the best Technicians in
the Industry.
The films teaser will release after April 24 th( Election).

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Expecting birthday spl teaser....

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

http://cinemalead.com/news-id-will-s...-04-144952.htm

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ennale night oru swapnam kandu,,, eadinte trailer.. peda item,, Shankernte making enna kidu aanenn swapnattil polum ortte poi...


indian kodungallur mogul il varumennu swapnam kandu.. athu pole vannu ( normally tamil padangal mogul il varaarilla)

anniyante kidu kidilan poster kodungallur bus stand nte avide ottichathaayi swapnam kandu.. reddish.. annu kaalath sree kaaleeswariyude munnil ethiyappo njetti.. swapnathil kanda polulla poster blueish aanennu mathram

----------


## GangsteR

# Vikram 's #Ai ரசிகர்களின் ஆவலை ஏகத்துக்கும்
கிளப்பியிருக்கும் "ஐ" பட இசை கனடாவில்
வெளியீடு.. அர்னால்ட் பங்கேற்பு

----------


## GangsteR

> indian kodungallur mogul il varumennu swapnam kandu.. athu pole vannu ( normally tamil padangal mogul il varaarilla)
> 
> anniyante kidu kidilan poster kodungallur bus stand nte avide ottichathaayi swapnam kandu.. reddish.. annu kaalath sree kaaleeswariyude munnil ethiyappo njetti.. swapnathil kanda polulla poster blueish aanennu mathram


apol ipravashyavum njettum allae.....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Arnold & Tom Cruise to emblazon Shankars Ai



Director Shankar known for his grandiosity and
producer Aascar Ravichandran for an
impeccable promotion of movies that makes
this combination so much spellbinding in all
aspects. Now they are coming together for this
film Ai that stars Chiyaan Vikram and Amy
Jackson in lead roles. The hype and talks
surrounding the film is getting higher than
before due to the buzz about Hollywood
superstars like Arnold Schwarzenegger and Tom
Cruise invited to launch the audio and trailer of
this film. If everything goes well as planned,
this will be the greatest of all film events to be
held in the history of Indian film industry.

----------


## xeon

> indian kodungallur mogul il varumennu swapnam kandu.. athu pole vannu ( normally tamil padangal mogul il varaarilla)
> 
> anniyante kidu kidilan poster kodungallur bus stand nte avide ottichathaayi swapnam kandu.. reddish.. annu kaalath sree kaaleeswariyude munnil ethiyappo njetti.. swapnathil kanda polulla poster blueish aanennu mathram




*Ningalkku Train mariyunnathayi vallom thonnunnundo?  Aaa Malaysian Flightinte thump enthelum?*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Biggest Blockbuster of Year 2014 ?

http://ssmusictheblog.blogspot.in/20...1#pd_a_7896613

----------


## karthi007

> indian kodungallur mogul il varumennu swapnam kandu.. athu pole vannu ( normally tamil padangal mogul il varaarilla)
> 
> anniyante kidu kidilan poster kodungallur bus stand nte avide ottichathaayi swapnam kandu.. reddish.. annu kaalath sree kaaleeswariyude munnil ethiyappo njetti.. swapnathil kanda polulla poster blueish aanennu mathram


Himalayan nuna... :Yahoo:

----------


## karthi007

> Arnold & Tom Cruise to emblazon Shankars Ai
> 
> 
> 
> Director Shankar known for his grandiosity and
> producer Aascar Ravichandran for an
> impeccable promotion of movies that makes
> this combination so much spellbinding in all
> aspects. Now they are coming together for this
> ...


ithokae ullathaano? no chance

----------


## karthi007

> audio launch will announce next week...


ithu orumaatiti innu varum nalae varum ennu paranja matiri aakumo

----------


## GangsteR

> ithokae ullathaano? no chance


satyamanu bhai......

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu orumaatiti innu varum nalae varum ennu paranja matiri aakumo


athu point....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## karthi007

> satyamanu bhai......


satyamayal global aayi acceptance kittum..

----------


## karthi007

> athu point....


 :Yeye:   :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> satyamayal global aayi acceptance kittum..


athu pinnae parayano....

----------


## GangsteR

> athu point....


hype ulla movies okae inganae pani tararundu...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> ithu orumaatiti innu varum nalae varum ennu paranja matiri aakumo


TN Election kazhinje varu.

----------


## GangsteR

> TN Election kazhinje varu.


latest buzz is april 23

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram turns 48

Chiyaan Vikram is ringing in his 48th birthday today
along with his family in Kerala. The reports are that the
actor would return to Chennai on April 19 and from
there, would fly away abroad for a star night. The
actor's fans, on the hand, distributed butter milk,
coconut water and Pongal to the public near
Tiruvanmiyur in Chennai.
The actor is currently busy with the much hyped Ai,
directed by Shankar. The film has Amy Jackson playing
the female lead. Shankar has kept the story under
wraps. However the buzz is that a huge chunk of the
film is set in China and that Vikram will be sporting
multiple looks. Music for the film is AR Rahman and
cinematography is by PC Sreeram.

----------


## GangsteR

Happy Birthday 'Chiyaan' Vikram!


Today (April 17) isVikram’s birthday. Theactor is keeping an extremely low profile,while his fan associations will be doing charity work on his birthday.
Vikram has completed the entire shoot of his Shankar
directed AI, and is now getting back to his original look.
The thin school boy look which he had for AI will now
change for an all new look for his next film with Vijay
Milton.
Meanwhile the actor will be flying out on Friday to London,
where he is the chief guest at a star night being hosted by
a Tamil channel.

----------


## GangsteR

...............

----------


## GangsteR

Ai Star Vikram Celebrates 48th Birthday
Posted by: Ramchander
Published: Thursday, April 17, 2014, 11:57 [IST]


Chiyaan Vikram is turning a year older today (April 17).
The Tamil actor, who is busy with Shankar 's mega-budget
project Ai , is celebrating his 48th birthday.
The actor started his career with En Kadhal Kanmani way
back in 1990. After struggling for close to 10 years,
Chiyaan got much-needed big break in the form of Bala's
Sethu. In the later years, he delivered masala hits like
Dhill, Gemini, Dhool, and Saamy .
Vikram reinvented himself with Pithamagan in the role of a
graveyard caretaker with autism spectrum disorders. It
won the National Award for him. More than the award, he
became a household name in South India.
Shankar's Anniyan reinstated his stardom in Kollywood.
The movie went to become a hit not only in Tamil Nadu
but also in Andhra Pradesh and Karnataka. In the later
years, he has done challenging roles. He has not sticked
to usual commercial roles like his contemporaries rather
chosen the experimental path.
As a result, there is very less commercial hits to his credit.
However, he remains one of the top actors of this
generation by acting in variety of roles and winning both
commercial and critical success.
Vikram's next release is Ai . He has teamed up with
Shankar again and hoping that it will give him a
commercial break again.

----------


## GangsteR

Lets join hands in wishing Chiyaan Vikram
Apr 17, 2014


Chiyaan Vikram, one of the most loved actors of our times, is celebrating his 48th birthday today. Currently the whole film fraternity and fans are eagerly looking forward to the release of his Ai, directed by Shankar.
Chiyaan's fans haven't been seeing him often on screen of late and they would be hoping that after Ai, the floodgates would be opened for more interesting and entertaining films to come from their favourite 'Dhool' star.
Behindwoods wishes the handsome star a very happy
birthday and a healthy life ahead.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram - From Kerala to Chennai to London
Apr 17, 2014

Chiyaan Vikram, today's birthday boy, is reportedly celebrating the occasion in Kerala with his family. He has been there since the past 4 days and is expected to return to Chennai on 19th. He would then leave to London for a star night, organized by
a leading television channel.
Meanwhile today about 50 of his fans gathered near
Thiruvanmiyur, Chennai and provided butter milk, coconut
water and sweet Pongal to the public. Prominent members
from Vikram's fan club like Kalai, Vincent and Anthony
were part of the event.
Behindwoods once again wishes the Ai star a very happy
birthday.

----------


## GangsteR

Everything about # AI
Ai (The word has multiple meanings: "King, beauty,
astonishment, guru, vulnerability, owner and arrow") is an
upcoming Indian Tamil romantic action thriller film
directed by S. Shankar and produced by Venu
Ravichandran's Aascar Films. The film stars Vikram and
Amy Jackson in the lead roles along with Santhanam,
Upen Patel, and Suresh Gopi in supporting roles. The
cinematographer is P. C. Sreeram and the music is
composed by A. R. Rahman. The Telugu version of the
film has been titled as Manoharudu. Weta Workshop has
worked on the digital make-up and background arts for
the film.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Himalayan nuna...


enkil kurachoode paranju tharaam..
indian kaanaan pokunath oru bet il jayichittaanu ennaanu njan kandath..

angane achanumayi bet vach chess kalichittaanu indian kandath.. thottu.. pakshe exam il 80% marks vaangaam ennu promise cheythittaanu kondu poyath. 

ningalu viswasikkanda..

----------


## Nithz

*Wow good news for #Chiyaan #Vikram fans #Vijaymilton film is total fun road journey type of casual friends movie. After #Ai new casual #Vikram*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Wow good news for #Chiyaan #Vikram fans #Vijaymilton film is total fun road journey type of casual friends movie. After #Ai new casual #Vikram*


bhai what abt rascal..drop aayo?

----------


## Nithz

> bhai what abt rascal..drop aayo?


Illa Rascal Only After This One

----------


## GangsteR

:cheers: ......

----------


## karthi007

> enkil kurachoode paranju tharaam..
> indian kaanaan pokunath oru bet il jayichittaanu ennaanu njan kandath..
> 
> angane achanumayi bet vach chess kalichittaanu indian kandath.. thottu.. pakshe exam il 80% marks vaangaam ennu promise cheythittaanu kondu poyath. 
> 
> ningalu viswasikkanda..


ok ok sorry

----------


## karthi007

> TN Election kazhinje varu.


TN Election enna?

----------


## Nithz

SS Rajamouli

Wishing versatile actor Vikram a very Happy Birthday. Good luck to his upcoming movie "Ai".

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Unseen.....

----------


## ALLU

Waiting :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar-Vikram pair is unmemmorable for Indian Fil
History. When they join in # Anniyan world get a eVegran
moVie and now they join in # AI after 9 yeares. Vikram's
dedication for Shankar's movie is unmemmorable .He
changed his look for anniyan through his hair.In ஐ he less
his weight to just 48 KG....................!
Shankar sir cant thing the 2 movies with out Vikram. We
wish a good b'day and pray for his good health Wait
for ஐ dear Shankar loveres.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

One song remaining will soon shoot by shankar

----------


## Daniel John

ith ennengeilum erangumo

----------


## GangsteR

> ith ennengeilum erangumo


post production and one song koodi baakki undu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

300 pages  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## karthi007

> 300 pages


good effort mate

----------


## karthi007

mobilil images post cheyunnathu engana?

----------


## karthi007

> ith ennengeilum erangumo


next yr kaanathullu  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> TN Election enna?


April 24....

----------


## GangsteR

> good effort mate


thanx  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> next yr kaanathullu


copy the image source n type [IMG] ....... [/IMG] first n last like thos

----------


## GangsteR

Latest look

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

3000 posts  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sony will announce the audio release date soon

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's Ai without Vikram!!!!!
Apr 19, 2014


Among the many attractions in director Shankar’s films, his
extraordinary vision for capturing songs is definitely one his hallmarks. One such song is set to be canned in a leading studio in the city from the 25 th of April.
While details of the set design are highly guarded, Behindwoods has managed to learn an interesting tidbit about this particular
song. The song will supposedly be shot around Amy
Jackson and Ai’s villain, Upen Patel and will not feature the
hero Chiyaan Vikram.
The shooting for what appears to be the final song of the
film is set to last for 6 days. Meanwhile, sources say that
Vikram has completed his dubbing portions fully and will
be departing to London today (19th April) for a star night
event.

----------


## GangsteR

# Ai Last Song with #Amy_Jackson & # Upen_Patel Shoot
Starts From APRIL 25 with a Huge Set in Chennai .

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

ithinu munp padathile hero illaathe shanker padathil song scene undayittundo? chikku bukk il arjun und.. shakalaka baby ilum

----------


## xeon

> ithinu munp padathile hero illaathe shanker padathil song scene undayittundo? chikku bukk il arjun und.. shakalaka baby ilum


Nanban maathre ollunnu thonnunnu.. athu but remake aanu

----------


## baazigar89

Upan patel  :Ho:

----------


## Nithz

‪

#‎Shankar‬'s Peculiar song in Chiyaan Vikram's ‪#‎AI‬
Ace Director Shankar's penchant for shooting songs in an elegant and eye-candy manner
is a long-familar fact. Now, the latest buzz in the tinsel town is the director has come up with
an impressive idea for a song in Ai. It is also supposedly the last song to be shot for the film. 
Apparently, the song will feature Upen Patel, who plays antagonist in the film and Amy Jackson, 
who plays the female lead and not Vikram.
A marvelous set is likely to be erected in AVM Studios for the song and the shooting will kickstart
in April 25th, says a reliable source. So, if Upen Patel and Amy Jackson are shaking legs for a song, 
can Vikram actually play the baddie role in Ai ? One might not be surprised having known Shankar's
trait of keeping his script like a treasure trove. Sources say Vikram has already finished his dubbing
portions for the film. That there is a lot of surprises in store from Shankar is certain now.

----------


## GangsteR

Thanx nithz

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram will not feature in Ai intro song

Last month, director Shankar revealed that the
shooting of his magnum opus ‘Ai’ is almost
complete, except for Amy Jackson’s intro song.
The latest information we have got is that the
intro song will not feature the protagonist
Vikram, but will be shot on Amy Jackson and
the movie’s villain Upen Patel.
The song is expected to be shot next week in
Chennai and with that, the shooting will be
wrapped up. The post-production work will
happen at a rapid pace and the movie will
release during the second half of this year, state
resources.

----------


## xeon

Vikram aano villain

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Nanban maathre ollunnu thonnunnu.. athu but remake aanu


nanban il eth song ? nalla nanban ?

----------


## GangsteR

> Vikram aano villain


chance undu .....

----------


## GangsteR

AI'S INTRO SONG TO HAVE VILLAIN BUT NOT VIKRAM

If sources are to believed the intro song of Shankar's Ai will not have Vikram but Amy Jackson and the film's villain Upen Patel on screen. Sources say that both Amy Jackson and Upen Patel plays model in the film and the song will conveys the modelling culture.
Reportedly Shankar will be shooting this song by next
week in Chennai and some grand sets have been erected
for the same, with this song Ai song shoot will be
completed and Vikram has already finished his portions of
the film including dubbing.

----------


## Nithz

Latest Click of  Chiyaan Vikram with Abu Saleem

----------


## GangsteR

From twitter

Exclusive News via # SunMusic
Already we hear that # Arnold will be the chief guest
of # Ai Audio Launch.
And the Hot news is # BILL_CLINTON also to be a
CHIEF GUEST of AI audio Launch.!!!

----------


## GangsteR

> Exclusive News via # SunMusic
> Already we hear that # Arnold will be the chief guest
> of # Ai Audio Launch.
> And the Hot news is # BILL_CLINTON also to be a
> CHIEF GUEST of AI audio Launch.!!!


Arnold, Tom cruise nw Bill clinton  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar’s peculiar song in Ai


Ace director Shankar’s penchant for shooting
songs in an elegant and eye-candy manner is a
long-familiar fact. Now, the latest buzz in the tinsel
town is the director has come up with an
impressive idea for a song in Ai. It is also
supposedly the last song to be shot for the film.
Apparently, the song will feature Upen Patel, who
plays the antagonist in the film and Amy Jackson,
who plays the female lead and not Vikram.
A marvelous set is likely to be erected in AVM
Studios for the song and the shooting will kickstart
in April 25th, says a reliable source. So, if Upen
Patel and Amy Jackson are shaking legs for a
song, can Vikram actually play the baddie role in
Ai? One might not be surprised having known
Shankar’s trait of keeping his script like a treasure
trove. Sources say Vikram has already finished his
dubbing portions for the film. That there is a lot of
surprises in store from Shankar is certain now.

----------


## surjisukri

> From twitter
> 
> Exclusive News via # SunMusic
> Already we hear that # Arnold will be the chief guest
> of # Ai Audio Launch.
> And the Hot news is # BILL_CLINTON also to be a
> CHIEF GUEST of AI audio Launch.!!!




 :Dash2:  :Dash2:  :Dash2:  :Dash2:  :Dash2:  :Dash2:

----------


## GangsteR

> 


 :Ennekollu:   :Hoennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> From twitter
> 
> Exclusive News via # SunMusic
> Already we hear that # Arnold will be the chief guest
> of # Ai Audio Launch.
> And the Hot news is # BILL_CLINTON also to be a
> CHIEF GUEST of AI audio Launch.!!!





> Arnold, Tom cruise nw Bill clinton


*Enthonnadei ? ??*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Enthonnadei ? ??*


ninnaepiolae etho oru fan twitteril post cheytha comedya

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*EDited . . . . .*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Latest Click of  Chiyaan Vikram with Abu Saleem


pulleeem undaa ?? :Adhupinne: 
body building aayathond.. chelappo

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithilum Phayangara Cmdy Daily Ningade Starz Fans Irakunnundalo? ATHoke Anjan Thread/Thala55 Thread  l Koodi Post Mashe ? *Machane Ishtamallatha Starz nte Mvie Ku Chumma Enthina Thread Thudangunne? POttipolinja Karthi Padam Thread Tittle BB kodukunnu. Vikram Film David Tittle Vettithurannu Flop Ennu Ezhuthunnu..*http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...-tamil-n-hindi


onnum parayunilla... :Badpc:

----------


## GangsteR

> pulleeem undaa ??
> body building aayathond.. chelappo


pulli onnumilla....ithu shooting okae kazhinja sesham edutatha

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> onnum parayunilla...


Editd. . . .  . . .

----------


## xeon

> nanban il eth song ? nalla nanban ?



en friend pole yaaru macha....  vijay is not there

----------


## kandahassan

powerstar sreenivasan ai il undalle as a robot.......maaraka mass aayirikkumallo  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Nithz

> powerstar sreenivasan ai il undalle as a robot.......maaraka mass aayirikkumallo


Ayaal Padathil undu ennu kettu  but robot aayittu onnum alla..

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Arnold Schwarzeneggar To Be The Chief Guest
Of Vikram's Ai Audio Launch!
Posted by: Ramchander
Updated: Monday, April 21, 2014, 10:31 [IST]


We had reported earlier that Shankar had big plans for the
audio release of his forthcoming movie Ai . We had also
revealed that Arnold Schwarzeneggar would be the chief
guest. This rumour is growing stronger by day.
Sources close to the production house say that Shankar's
team is trying their best to rope in Arnold Schwarzeneggar
for the music release event. They know that the
Hollywood actor's presence will be a rare feat achieved by
a South filmmaker and it would give a big boost to
Vikram 's Ai .
So, efforts are being made to covince Arnold to be the
guest of honour. The audio of the Tamil flick will be
reportedly launched in Canada. There are also reports that
the Hollywood actor has done a cameo in the upcoming
Tamil flick.
In Ai , there is reportedly a scene where Vikram will receive
an award from Arnold Schwarzeneggar. However, the
movie team is tight-lipped about all these speculations.
Vikram and Amy Jackson starrer Ai is an action thriller
directed by Shankar and produced by Aascar
Ravichandran. It has PC Sreeram's cinematography and
Oscar Award winner AR Rahman's music.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

http://cinemalead.com/news-id-ai-int...-04-144978.htm

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

I'm in love with my new song for # Ai .. @arrahman is
an absolute genius! Danced my socks off all day in
rehearsals # MusicMaestro
- Amy Jackson

----------


## GangsteR

#Ai Master Copy ready,A.R Rahman has delivered the
master 2 @SonyMusicSouth ,label that holds d music rights
4 @aimovie Source: @behindwoods

----------


## GangsteR

# Ai Audio Launch On May Mid!!
Close Sources says that Audio Launch to be Happened in
Canada with few international Celebs.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar to finally wrap 'Ai' with a song
Shankar's Ai starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead
roles is almost wrapped except for a song. The final song
will be shot in a huge set in Chennai. The song shot will
commence on April 25. Leading lady Amy Jackson and
Bollywood actor Upen Patel who plays the baddie will
feature in this song. However the lead actor Vikram will not
be part of the song.
The song shoot will be wrapped by next week with which
the entire film shoot will be completed. AR Rahman has
scored the music. Vikram is said to have finished dubbing
for his portions in Ai. The romantic thriller Ai is a big
budget extravaganza produced by Aascar Films.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's Ai Audio In May
Posted by: Ramchander
Published: Wednesday, April 23, 2014, 6:06 [IST]
Shankar 's Ai audio seems to be finally getting ready to hit
the stores. We have already read about the director's
plans on releasing the music. Now, we hear that the
album is ready and AR Rahman has already given the
master copy to Sony Music, the official music rights
holder of the Tamil flick.
It means the audio launch is not far away. Reports say
that the makers of the film have decided to release the Ai
album in the second or third week of May. It is said that
the music is more likely to be out in the third week, as
Rajinikanth's Kochadaiiyaan is hitting the screens. They
understand that people will be crazy around the
superstar's film.
According to reports, the audio of Ai will be released in
Canada. Hollywood actor Arnold Schwarzeneggar will be
launching the audio. But the makers of the film are tight-
lipped about the developments and they are yet to open
up on it.
Ai is a romantic-thriller directed by maverick director
Shankar and produced by Aascar Ravichandran on the
banner Aascar Films. Vikram and Amy Jackson are starring
in the flick.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar’s Ai 'May' release!


Here’s an exciting development about Ai. After a blockbuster
Kochadaiiyaan, Mozart of Madras AR Rahman’s next release will be Shankar’s Ai. If what we hear is right, the album will hit stores in the second or third week of May. The composer has delivered the master to Sony Music India, the label that holds the music rights for the movie.
Meanwhile, Shankar will be shooting a song sequence in
Chennai featuring Upen Patel and Amy Jackson. With this
schedule, the film's shooting is expected to be wrapped
up.
Vikram and Amy Jackson play the lead in this mega budget
entertainer, produced by Aascar Films. Ramkumar
Ganesan, Upen Patel and Suresh Gopi play supporting
roles.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar brings popular choreographer duo for 'Ai'
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, April 23, 2014]


Director Shankar the man with a magical wand is busy
giving final touches to his upcoming magnum opus 'Ai'
starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles. The
shooting of the film is complete but for the intro song of
Amy Jackson that will be shot in Chennai soon.
A grand set is being erected in a popular studio for the
shoot of the song. Interestingly the song will feature Amy
Jackson with the film's main Villain Upen Patel in and the
lead actor Vikram will not be seen in the song.
Now the latest news about the yet to be shot song is that
Shankar, well known for adding extravaganzas to his films
has roped in popular choreographer duo Bosco-Caeser for
this song. Amy has confirmed the news in her Social
networking page.
'AI' is being produced in a grand scale by V.Ravichandran
of Aascar Films The music has been scored by the double
Oscar winner A.R.Rahman whose album is expected to be
released anytime in May. The film is expected to hit the
screens in June.

----------


## GangsteR

When ai and vishwaroopam2 will release ?



Shankar- Vikram's Ai and Kamal's Vishwaroopam2 are having huge expectations among the audience. There are also questions
regarding the release date of the films, the latest we hear from sources close to Aascar Ravichandran's camp is that Ai will be a June release and the audio release will be most likely by next month.
It is also said that Vishwaroopam2 will be released only after Ai, most likely in the month of July. It is said that the producer feels that a one month gap is needed between both the films, hence the producer pushing it to July.
Mean time Aascar is having plans to release Thirumanam
Ennum Nikkah by next month end.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar eyes May release for Ai?

There are reports surfacing in the tinsel town
that director Shankar is planning the audio
launch of his magnum opus ‘Ai’ in May. Music
director and Oscar winner AR Rahman has
handed over the master copy of the album to the
music house major Sony Music, which holds the
audio rights.
With this done, all that remains is a song to be
shot and the director is intending to can it very
soon. Sources say that with this song, it will be a
wrap for Ai and the film will be ready for
release in a couple of months’ time.

----------


## GangsteR

National award winning choreographers join ‘Ai’


National award winning choreographer duo Bosco
– Caesar has been roped in to Shankar’s mega-
budget flick Ai. Notable Bollywood
choreographers Bosco Martis and Caesar
Gonsalves have done choreography for over 200
songs and 75 films including 3 idiots, Love Aaj Kal
and Jab We Met. Their foot-tapping number
‘Senorita’ from the Hrithik Roshan starrer ”Zindagi
Na Milegi Dobara” fetched the duo their first
national award 3 years back.
“Dancing Dancing Dancing with @BOSCOMartis
#Mumbai #Ai,” tweeted Amy Jackson on her
official Twitter account. It is still not certain who’s
shaking the legs with the slender beauty on the
sets. It could be either Vikram or Upen Patel.
Bosco – Caesar have already made their debut in
Tamil cinema with the famous title song of the film
Theeradha Vilayattu Pillai 5 years back. The
surprise quotient for the film has been increasing
every day with Shankar’s handpicked choices for
the film.

----------


## GangsteR

National award winning choreographers join ‘Ai’

National award winning choreographer duo Bosco
– Caesar has been roped in to Shankar’s mega-
budget flick Ai. Notable Bollywood
choreographers Bosco Martis and Caesar
Gonsalves have done choreography for over 200
songs and 75 films including 3 idiots, Love Aaj Kal
and Jab We Met. Their foot-tapping number
‘Senorita’ from the Hrithik Roshan starrer ”Zindagi
Na Milegi Dobara” fetched the duo their first
national award 3 years back.
“Dancing Dancing Dancing with @BOSCOMartis
#Mumbai #Ai,” tweeted Amy Jackson on her
official Twitter account. It is still not certain who’s
shaking the legs with the slender beauty on the
sets. It could be either Vikram or Upen Patel.
Bosco – Caesar have already made their debut in
Tamil cinema with the famous title song of the film
Theeradha Vilayattu Pillai 5 years back. The
surprise quotient for the film has been increasing
every day with Shankar’s handpicked choices for
the film.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shankar Spending 5 Crores For A Single
Song?
23 April 2014-11:15 AM


Tamil director Shankar is renowned for his heavy budgeted
films and is also known for turning them into blockbusters
too. “Ai” is the latest film of Shankar with versatile hero
Vikram in the lead role and actress-turned-model Amy
Jackson. Vikram will be seen in a dual role in the film and
the film’s shoot is nearing its completion now.
As per the latest updates, Shankar has designed a lavish
song in Ai movie and that too without the hero in it. Yes,
you heard it right. Shankar has already started the shooting
of this lengthy [6 ½ minutes long] song and he is spending
over 5 crores for the huge sets and special effects of this
special song that pops up in the pre-climax of movie. And,
the interesting thing is that the song will be featuring Amy
Jackson and Upen Patel [the villain in this flick].
Cinematographer PC Sreeram is said to have worked very
hard to capture this beautiful song and the richness will be
displayed in every minute detail. This special song's
premise will be starting in China and will have an end in
Chennai.
Ai is being released in 17 languages and it will be released
as Manoharudu in Telugu. Director Shankar has spent
more than a year on this single project and is pinning high
hopes on its success. Let’s see what’s in the store this
time!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

*Audio may release ennakum...*   :Girl Mad:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> *Audio may release ennakum...*


June rlz(mstly) or July.

----------


## GangsteR

The Release date of Vishwaroopam 2 & Ai ?
24/04/2014
Fans we are finally close to having the release date of
two of the biggest movies in Kollywood history,
Shankar's Ai with Chiyaan Vikram and Kamal
Haasan's Vishwaroopam 2 . Reliable sources report that
A.R.Rahman has already handed over the master copy
to Sony Music and the audio launch of Ai will happen
in the second or third week of May in Canada with
Arnold Schwarzenegger playing host.
The movie is itself expected to be June release while
Vishwaroopam 2 which is also produced by Aascar V
Ravichandran will release after a month's gap in July.

----------


## GangsteR

Ai- Final schedule to start soon

Shankar’s magnum opus Ai’ s shoot – starring Chiyaan Vikram and Amy Jackson is almost complete. A final song which will
be the introduction song of Amy Jackson will be shot in Prasad studios in Chennai in the next few days. Actor Upen Patel will also be a part of it.
With that, the shoot will come to an end. The post production work is also going on in parallel. The audio is expected to release later part of May.
The movie is scheduled to release either in June or July.
Meanwhile, the Telugu rights of Ai have gone for a record
price. Both Shankar and Vikram have a very good market
in Telugu.
Ai is one of the most anticipated Tamil movies of 2014,
and has been in the making for almost 2 years.
Nearly 50% of the movie was shot in exotic locales of
China. It will be a grand visual treat in true Shankar’s
style and is expected to satisfy Vikram’s fans as well.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

# Ai Post Production Works Going On.
Last Song with # Amy and # UpenPatel shooting starts from
today in Chennai.
Movie's Audio and Trailer Launch will Be On End Of MAY!
Source : galatta.com

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

manushyante kshama pareekshikum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

# AascarFilms Tenative Release Dates of their upcoming
movies - # TEN May 16, #Bhoologam June 6, # Ai June
27, #Vishwaroopam2 July 25

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

Amy Jackson

I'm in love with my new song for Ai.. @arrahman is an absolute genius! Danced my socks off all day in rehearsals #MusicMaestro

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

# Ai A final song which will be the introduction song of
Amy Jackson will be shot in Prasad studios in Chennai in
the next few days. Actor Upen Patel will also be a part of
it.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram’s Ai nearing completion


Vikram, director Shankar’s magnum opus Ai is nearing its
completion and the final schedule shoot will begin soon.
Amy Jackson is playing the lead lady and her introduction
song will soon be canned in Prasad studios in Chennai
with which the entire Ai shoot gets completed. Post-
production works of Ai are simultaneously in progress.
Major shooting schedules of the movie have been shot in
the beautiful locales of China.
The big-budget Ai which promises to be a visual delight
has a very different storyline and fans of Chiyaan Vikram
and Shankar are awaiting for the release. Ai film audio will
be released in May while the movie will release in June or
July in parallel with the Telugu version.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട സംവിധായകൻ ഷങ്കർ
വിക്രമിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരുക്കുന്ന ചിത്രം 'ഐ'
ഇപ്പോഴും കോളിവുഡ് വാർത്തകളിൽ
മുൻപന്തിയിൽ തന്നെയുണ്ട്. 2005ൽ പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയ
'അന്ന്യൻ' എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിനു
ശേഷം വിക്രമും ഷങ്കറും വീണ്ടും ഒന്നിച്ചപ്പോൾ
അന്ന്യന്റെ നിർമ്മാതാവായിരുന്ന ആസ്കാർ
രവിചന്ദ്രൻ
തന്നെ 'ഐ'യുടെ നിർമ്മാണവും ഏറ്റെടുക്കുകയായിരുന്നു.
ഈ ചിത്രത്തിലെ തന്റെ കഥാപാത്രത്തിനു
വേണ്ടി വിക്രം തന്റെ ശരീര ഭാരം 46
കിലോയോളം കുറച്ചു എന്ന വാർത്ത
സിനിമാലോകം അത്ഭുതത്തോടു കൂടിയാണ്
ശ്രവിച്ചത്.
ഇപ്പോൾ കോളിവുഡിൽ നിന്നും ലഭിക്കുന്ന
ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ, 90 സെക്കൻഡ്
ദൈർഘ്യമുള്ള 'ഐ' യുടെ ഒരു ടീസർ
തയ്യാറായിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു എന്നാണ്. ഇക്കഴിഞ്ഞ
ദിവസം ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ നിർമ്മാതാവ് രവിചന്ദ്രൻ
ഈ ടീസർ ചില പ്രമുഖ
മാധ്യമപ്രവർത്തകർക്കും സിനിമാ മേഘലയിലെ മറ്റു
ചില പ്രമുഖർക്കും മുന്നിൽ പ്രദർശിപ്പിച്ചിരുന്നു
എന്നാണ്. ടീസർ കണ്ട
പലരും സ്തബ്ദരായി പോയത്രേ.
ഷങ്കറിന്റെ സംവിധാന
മികവിനെപ്പറ്റിയും വിക്രമിന്റെ അഭിനയത്തെപ്പറ്റിയും അവർ
വാതോരാതെ സംസാരിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു. 'ഐ'
എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ടീമിനെ എത്ര
പ്രശംസിച്ചാലും മതിയാവില്ല എന്നാണ് ടീസർ
കണ്ട മിക്കവരും അഭിപ്രായപ്പെട്ടത്.
'ഐ'യുടെ ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ചിനൊപ്പം തന്നെ ഈ
ടീസറും പുറത്തു വിടാനാണ്
അണിയറക്കാരുടെ നീക്കം. മെയ്
രണ്ടാം വാരമോ മൂന്നാം വാരമോ ആയിരിക്കും ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ച്.
'ഐ'യുടെ സംഗീത സംവിധായകനായ എ ആർ
റഹ്മാൻ ഗാനങ്ങളുടെ മാസ്റ്റർ വേർഷൻ
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ മ്യൂസിക് അവകാശം സ്വന്തമായുള്ള
സോണി മ്യൂസിക്സിനു കൈമാറിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു.
ലോക്സഭ തിരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പ് ഫലം പുറത്തു വന്നതിനു
ശേഷമായിരിക്കും ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ച്
നടക്കുക. ഹോളിവുഡ് സൂപ്പർ താരം ആർണോൾഡ്
ഷ്വാർസനേഗർ ആയിരിക്കും കാനഡയിൽ വച്ച്
നടക്കുന്ന ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ചിന്റെ മുഖ്യ
അതിഥി എന്നാണ് റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ.

----------


## JJK

teaser aduttanganum varuvo?? kure aayi wait cheyunnu... :Chris:

----------


## GangsteR

> teaser aduttanganum varuvo?? kure aayi wait cheyunnu...


audio launchintae koodae kaanathullu...wait for some more time

----------


## JJK

> audio launchintae koodae kaanathullu...wait for some more time


april undakum enn karudiyada... edum pinne anjaan 1st look posterum...

----------


## GangsteR

> april undakum enn karudiyada... edum pinne anjaan 1st look posterum...


shankar aayathukondu kurachu late aayalum vishamam illa.... anjaaan 1st look may 1 nu undakum

----------


## JJK

> shankar aayathukondu kurachu late aayalum vishamam illa.... anjaaan 1st look may 1 nu undakum


adukonde maatram aane wait cheyunnad...

----------


## GangsteR

> adukonde maatram aane wait cheyunnad...


 :cheers:  . .

----------


## Nithz

3D Portrait creation - Final Stage
(Vikram - 'Ai' Tamil movie special)

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

thanx nithz...

----------


## GangsteR

samvabam 3D aano

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Saathan

repost anennu ariyam... ennallum kidakkatte ente vaka...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Nithz

‎Chiyaan‬ ‎Vikram‬ heard a script on Multiple personality disorder from Prabhu Solomon. prabhu solomon designed a script for Chiyaan on basis of barathiyar quote which says "Thani oru manithanukku unavillai ennil, Jagathinai azhithiduvom…”

But since he had done a mass film Gemini before he didn’t want to do another action movie back to back .Hence Solomon prepared a new script based on multiple sclerosis and named the film as King.

King opened up to mixed reviews as fans had expected Gemini type of film from chiyaan .But still the film is liked by many and has large cult following.. 

PS-Chiyaan later went on to do a ANNIYAN under shankars direction ,which was based on multiple personality disorder.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

# AiUPDATES : @aimovie #Ai Telugu rights have gone for
a record price. Both # Shankar and # Vikram have a very
good market in #Telugu !

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

edited.......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Booo! Heyy Chennai.. Just landed up at my hotel ready
to shoot the very last leg of # Ai .. Let's do this!!
- Amy Jackson

----------


## ajayrathnam

kidu  :cheers:

----------


## Nithz

Vikram Minitinu MInitinu Get Ups Change cheyyuka aanallo :O  :Yeye:  :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

@i_am_amyjackson plays bit of gray shade in # Ai . 1st
tym evr d heroine is playing gray shade in a Shankar film

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

> Vikram Minitinu MInitinu Get Ups Change cheyyuka aanallo :O


 :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## GangsteR

Aascar ravichandran to release two movies before ai


Looks like Aascar Ravichandran is planning to release two movies before Ai and sources say that bothe Boologam and
Thriumanam Ennum Nikkah will hit the screens in May. Also
Ravichandran is planning to arrange the audio launch of Ai
by May last week said a source close to the production
house, the source adds that Aascar and Shankar are
planning to release Ai on June and currently Shankar is
shooting the patch up works of the film including a son
featuring Amy Jackson.
It is also said that Aascar Ravichandran will be releasing
Vishwaroopam2 only after the release of Shankar's Ai.

----------


## GangsteR

:Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

ini ithintae first look ennaanavo irangunnathu

----------


## karthi007

> ini ithintae first look ennaanavo irangunnathu


athu oru van sambavam aakum

----------


## Viru

Vikram has Multiple looks enoke kelkunu

excited :Silsila:  :Silsila:

----------


## GangsteR

> Vikram has Multiple looks enoke kelkunu
> 
> excited


10 looks okae undennum kelkunnu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> athu oru van sambavam aakum


athu pinnae parayano....

----------


## GangsteR

# Ai Audio & Trailer This Month....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

AR Rahman About Ai's Music :

See : 23.00

----------


## GangsteR

> AR Rahman About Ai's Music :
> 
> See : 23.00


enta sambavam

----------


## Nithz

> enta sambavam


Oruthan AR nodu chodikkum kadalan, roja model songs onnum allallo ippol compose cheyunne ennu..

appo ar parayum AI kadhalan roja model songs aayirikkum ennu..

WAITING FOR AI Songs

----------


## GangsteR

> Oruthan AR nodu chodikkum kadalan, roja model songs onnum allallo ippol compose cheyunne ennu..
> 
> appo ar parayum AI kadhalan roja model songs aayirikkum ennu..
> 
> WAITING FOR AI Songs


nadannaal sambavam class aakum

----------


## jawoose

:Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

90s type aanu music ennu nerathe paranjirunu  :Giveup: 

telephone mani pol , muthalvane , poovukul , usalampetti , mukkala.... pole ulla songs  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> athu oru van sambavam aakum


ey.. enik thonunilla  :Shameonu:

----------


## GangsteR

> 90s type aanu music ennu nerathe paranjirunu 
> 
> telephone mani pol , muthalvane , poovukul , usalampetti , mukkala.... pole ulla songs


rahmanu ini pazhaya golden daysilekku pokan pattumo?

----------


## JJK

> rahmanu ini pazhaya golden daysilekku pokan pattumo?


90's range ettum enn tonunnilla...

----------


## Viru

> rahmanu ini pazhaya golden daysilekku pokan pattumo?


Golden daysil oke ethilenkilum minmum guarentee sure ane

Latest Mariyan,Ranjhanaa songs oke nala hit ayatha

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> rahmanu ini pazhaya golden daysilekku pokan pattumo?





> 90's range ettum enn tonunnilla...


athenthaa pattaathath ?

boys ekkalatheyum kidu alle
sivaji , endhiran okke sambavangal thanne aayirunallo... endhiran il kilimanjaro choreography okke kulamaakki enne ulloo.. athu pole arima arima picturisation um athra sukhamayilla.. athu pole padathil ee paatukal vanna situation um athra shariyaayilla

----------


## karthi007

> Golden daysil oke ethilenkilum minmum guarentee sure ane
> 
> Latest Mariyan,Ranjhanaa songs oke nala hit ayatha


rahman songs hit aakarundu but pazhaya magic nashtamayi

----------


## karthi007

> athenthaa pattaathath ?
> 
> boys ekkalatheyum kidu alle
> sivaji , endhiran okke sambavangal thanne aayirunallo... endhiran il kilimanjaro choreography okke kulamaakki enne ulloo.. athu pole arima arima picturisation um athra sukhamayilla.. athu pole padathil ee paatukal vanna situation um athra shariyaayilla


Endhiran songs etha itra super aayiyullathu...bad album

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Endhiran songs etha itra super aayiyullathu...bad album


kilimanjaro
arima arima
kadhal anukkal

ellaam kidu aanu  :Vedi:

----------


## JJK

> athenthaa pattaathath ?
> 
> boys ekkalatheyum kidu alle
> sivaji , endhiran okke sambavangal thanne aayirunallo... endhiran il kilimanjaro choreography okke kulamaakki enne ulloo.. athu pole arima arima picturisation um athra sukhamayilla.. athu pole padathil ee paatukal vanna situation um athra shariyaayilla


eppoltte album onnum pazhaya range ella machane..

----------


## GangsteR

> kilimanjaro
> arima arima
> kadhal anukkal
> 
> ellaam kidu aanu


ithokae kurachu naal kelkan kollaam but 90s songs are evergreen

----------


## GangsteR

> Endhiran songs etha itra super aayiyullathu...bad album


yes below average

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> eppoltte album onnum pazhaya range ella machane..


shanker padangalil pazhaya ARR thanne aanu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ithokae kurachu naal kelkan kollaam but 90s songs are evergreen


njan repeat cheyth kelkkunath shanker padangalile songs aanu... gentleman muthal endhiran vare ore nilavaram thanne aanu enik feel cheythittullath..

chilappo 1-2 songs pratheekshakoth vannittundavilla ennu mathram

----------


## GangsteR

> njan repeat cheyth kelkkunath shanker padangalile songs aanu... gentleman muthal endhiran vare ore nilavaram thanne aanu enik feel cheythittullath..
> 
> chilappo 1-2 songs pratheekshakoth vannittundavilla ennu mathram


gentleman muthal enthiran varae same nilavaram ...  :Ennekollu: sammathichu anna..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> gentleman muthal enthiran varae same nilavaram ... sammathichu anna..


thank u  :Yes: 

boys um jeans um mattullavayekkal oru podik better.

----------


## avd

> gentleman muthal enthiran varae same nilavaram ... sammathichu anna..


athinu main karanam rajinikanth ayirikum...pulliku suit akunna songs anu enthiranilum sivajiyilum....allathe bakkiyullavarkenna pole fast numbers alla...waiting for Ai :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> thank u 
> 
> boys um jeans um mattullavayekkal oru podik better.


................ :Girl Mad:

----------


## GangsteR

> athinu main karanam rajinikanth ayirikum...pulliku suit akunna songs anu enthiranilum sivajiyilum....allathe bakkiyullavarkenna pole fast numbers alla...waiting for Ai


Rajnikanth Rahman combination aakumbol nalla songs expect cheyum ellavarum....but Enthiran was below avg

----------


## avd

> Rajnikanth Rahman combination aakumbol nalla songs expect cheyum ellavarum....but Enthiran was below avg


but padathinu ettavum suit akunna songs thanne aayirunnu....eg puthiya manithan
pinne irumbile oru idhayam and kadhal anukkal ee 2 songs vann ayirunnu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> but padathinu ettavum suit akunna songs thanne aayirunnu....eg puthiya manithan
> pinne irumbile oru idhayam and kadhal anukkal ee 2 songs vann ayirunnu


enik ettavum ishtam
KILIMANJARO aanu.. ath pakshe choreography tholachu

arima arima rajnikku vendi cheythappo aanu ARR nu samadhanam aayath.. munp muthalvane , anpe aaruyire.. ennee 2 songs um rajniye udesich cheythitt maaripoyirunu.. athra thanne powerful aaya oru song rajnikku vendi cheyyanam ennath ARR nte aagraham aayirunu.. pakshe picturisation shanker nilavaram kathilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> athinu main karanam rajinikanth ayirikum...pulliku suit akunna songs anu enthiranilum sivajiyilum....allathe bakkiyullavarkenna pole fast numbers alla...waiting for Ai


angane onnumilla

sivaji 
ballellakka , vaaji vaaji , style , athiradikkaran , sahaana 
ithokke normal alle.. ballelakka mathram rajnikku vendi prathyekam cheythittundakum

endhiran
puthiya manithaa .. sadharana cheyyuna type alla
baaki okke normal alle

----------


## GangsteR

> but padathinu ettavum suit akunna songs thanne aayirunnu....eg puthiya manithan
> pinne irumbile oru idhayam and kadhal anukkal ee 2 songs vann ayirunnu


yaaa but mattu albums polae atra impressive aayi thonnilyilla....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

It’s pack up time for Shankar’s Ai


Shankar’s ‘Ai’ has been the talk of the town ever
since the film went on floors for many reasons.
One of the reasons is that no one has a clear
knowledge about the story of the film, or its
premise or whatsoever. Whatever that is tipped as
the basic plot or the story of the film are just
speculations and wild guesses from the insider
sources in the industry. The latest news is that a
grand set worth Rs. 2 crore has been erected to
shoot the introduction song of Amy Jackson with
Upen Patel.
“The set is designed like a sliced lemon and the
team has been toiling hard for the past one month
to bring it alive,” says a trusted source. Vikram
has already finished his part of the film and has
gone on a family vacation abroad. With this
introduction song, the film’s shooting will be
wrapped up. Finally, it’s pack-up time for Ai!

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

Lavish set for Shankar's Ai last song


The shooting of Shankar's magnum opus Ai is almost
wrapped except for a song. An expensive set worth 2
crores has been erected in the city for this particular song
shoot. The set has been designed like a sliced lemon. The
song which will be Amy's introduction song will feature
Amy Jackson and Upen Patel. The song shoot will happen
this week and will go on for six days.
Vikram and Amy Jackson play the lead roles in romantic
thriller Ai. The post production work of the film is
happening in full swing. Music by AR Rahman. Ai is
produced by Aascar Ravichandran. Vikram is completely
done with his part in Ai including dubbing.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson's Expensive Intro In Vikram's Ai
Posted by: Ramchander
Published: Monday, May 5, 2014, 12:55 [IST]


Amy Jackson could not have asked for more from director
Shankar . The actress is getting an expensive introductory
song in Shankar's forthcoming Tamil movie Ai starring
Vikram .
Sources have said that Shankar has big plans for his
leading lady again. This time, he has spent Rs 2 crore for
the intro song of Amy Jackson. A lavish set has been
erected in a studio in Chennai. The set looks like a sliced
lemon.
The art director took a month to complete the set
designing. Amy Jackson will be joining the shoots this
week and Shankar has planned to wrap up the track in six
days. Sources add that Vikram, who is holidaying with his
family abroad, is not part of this song.
Apart from Amy Jackson, Upen Patel will be shaking legs
with the British girl. This is the last song from the Tamil
flick Ai and the shooting will come to an end with the
completion of this track.
Ai is a romantic-action-thriller movie. It is produced by
Aascar Ravichandran. Writers duo SuBha has written the
story with Shankar giving necessary inputs. PC Sreeram
has handled the cinematography and AR Rahman is the
music composer. It is expected to hit the screens in June.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

തന്റെ കരിയറിന്റെ തുടക്ക കാലഘട്ടം മുതൽ
തന്നെ ഷങ്കർ എന്ന സംവിധായകന്റെ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ
അതിന്റെ മേന്മ കൊണ്ടും ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ വൻ
ബജറ്റ് കൊണ്ടും വളരെയധികം ശ്രദ്ധേയമാണ്.
'ജെന്റിൽമാൻ' മുതൽ ഒടുവിലായി പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയ
'നൻപൻ'
വരെ ഓരോ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ മേക്കിംഗിലും ഷങ്കർ
ഒരു വിട്ടുവീഴ്ചയും വരുത്തിയിട്ടില്ല എന്ന്
മാത്രമല്ല ഗാനചിത്രീകരണത്തിൽ ഷങ്കർ
ചിത്രങ്ങളിൽ ഒരുക്കുന്ന സെറ്റുകൾ
ഇന്ത്യയിലെ മറ്റൊരു
സംവിധായകനും തന്റെ ചിത്രത്തിൽ കൊണ്ടു
വരാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞിട്ടില്ല എന്നതാണ് വാസ്തവം.
'അന്ന്യൻ' എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിനു
ശേഷം വിക്രമിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഷങ്കർ ഒരുക്കുന്ന
ചിത്രമാണ് 'ഐ'. ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങ് അവസാന
ഘട്ടത്തിലാണ് ഇപ്പോൾ.
ഇനി 'ഐ'യിലെ നായിക
എമി ജാക്സണും ചിത്രത്തിലെ മറ്റൊരു പ്രധാന
താരവുമായ ഉപൻ പട്ടേലും ഉൾപ്പെടുന്ന ഒരു
ഗാനരംഗത്തിന്റെ ചിത്രീകരണം കൂടിക്കഴിഞ്ഞാൽ
ഷങ്കർ 'ഐ'യ്ക്ക് പായ്ക്ക് അപ്പ് പറയും. ഈ
ഗാനത്തിന്റെ ഷൂട്ട് ഇപ്പോൾ
ചെന്നൈയിലെ സ്റ്റുഡിയോയിൽ ആരംഭിച്ചു
കഴിഞ്ഞു.
കഴിഞ്ഞ ഒരു മാസമായി ഈ ഗാനത്തിനായി ഒരു
വമ്പൻ സെറ്റൊരുക്കുന്ന തിരക്കിലായിരുന്നു
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ കലാസംവിധായകൻ
ടി മുത്തുരാജും ടീമും. ഒരു പകുതി മുറിച്ച
നാരങ്ങയുടെ മാതൃകയിലുള്ള സെറ്റൊരുക്കാനാണ്
ഷങ്കർ ആർട്ട് ടീമിന് നൽകിയ നിർദേശം. അത്
വളരെ ഭംഗിയായി തന്നെ മുത്തുരാജും ടീമും നിർവ്വഹിച്ചു
കഴിഞ്ഞു. തുടർച്ചയായി ആറു
ദിവസം ഇവിടെ ഗാനചിത്രീകരണം നടക്കും.
'ഐ'യിൽ തന്റെ ഭാഗങ്ങൾ എല്ലാം തീർത്ത
വിക്രം റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ പ്രകാരം ഇപ്പോൾ
കുടുംബവുമൊത്ത് ഒരു വിദേശ ടൂറിലാണ്. എ ആർ
റഹ്മാൻ ഈണം നൽകിയ
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഗാനങ്ങളുടെ ഓഡിയോ റിലീസ് ഈ
മാസം തന്നെയുണ്ടാകും.

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson dancesin 2 Crore Set for Ai


Viewers are aware that Vikram, Amy Jackson starrer Ai
being directed by Shankar is in last leg of shooting. Now er
hear that the makers of Ai has erected a costly 2 crores set
in order to shoot a song featuring Amy Jackson and Upen
Patel.
If sources are to be believed, art director has taken nearly
one month to construck this set and once the song
composed by AR Rahman is shot, Vikram's Ai will be
completely wrapped up.
In the mean time, Aascar films producing Ai audio launch
is being planned by the last week of May or first week of
June, followed by film's release in June last week. PC
Sreeram handled Ai's cinematography.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar ready for the final song in Ai

With just one song to be shot, director Shankar is
upbeat over wrapping up Ai, which has been in
progress for nearly two years.
A Rs. 2-crore worth set has been erected at the
Prasad Lab Studios in Chennai where the director is
busy canning a duet on the lead pair – Vikram and
Amy Jackson.
The heroine flew down from the UK to shoot for this
song and hence the director is keen on wrapping up
the shoots as soon as possible.
Ai, produced by Aascar Ravichandran’s Aascar Films,
is likely to hit the screens in August this year.

----------


## GangsteR

2 crores worth grand set for ai

Shankar is currently shooting the last song of Ai featuring Amy
Jackson and Upen Patel. Sources say that the set for the
song has been constructed for nearly one month and its
costs RS 2 crores, the song is said to be intro number in
the film and Vikram won't be featuring in it.
Once Shankar completes this last song, the entire portions
in the film will be over. The latest we hear is that Ai's
audio launch will be by last week of May or first week of
June, while the film release might be in the last week of
June.
“Ai” has Vikram, Amy Jackson, Upen Patel and others in
its cast. Directed by Shankar, the movie has music by A.R.
Rahman and cinematography by P.C. Sreeram.

----------


## GangsteR

Ai’s massive set costs Rs 2 Crore

As reported earlier, Shankar’s magnum opus
‘Ai’ is almost complete, except for a song that
would be featuring Amy Jackson and Upen Patel.
The latest news is that a huge set in the shape of
a sliced lemon has been erected at a cost of Rs 2
crore to shoot this song. The team is expected to
complete the song’s shooting within 6 days.
The shooting of ‘Ai’ will be wrapped up once
this song is shot. Vikram looks stunning in the
film and he will be seen in many get-ups in the
film. Music for the film is scored by AR Rahman
and cinematography is handled by PC Sreeram.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


5cr mudakki malang malang undakkunavanmaarokke kannu thallendi varum

----------


## GangsteR

Its a sliced lemon for 'Ai'

We all know that the shooting of director Shankar's mega
budget project 'Ai' is complete but for a song. Now the
shooting of the song that will feature the film's lead lady
Amy Jackson and the lead villain Upen Patel will
commence this week as per official sources.

[IMG] http://i.indiaglitz.com/tamil/news/Vikramai_5514_m.jpg[/IMG]
Shankar's penchant for huge sets continues with this
Vikram starrer as well. A huge set designed like a sliced
lemon has been erected in a studio in Chennai. The art
direction department has been working on this set for one
month. Amy will take part in the song shoot for six days in
this week.
The lead actor of the Oscar Ravichandran production
venture Vikram has completed his portions for the film and
the National award winning actor has reportedly went to a
foreign locale to spend the summer vacation with his
family.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar goes Grand without Chiyaan Vikram

Shankar's epic movie Ai is finally nearing completion,
The makers will wrap the complete shoot with just one
pending song which interestingly won't feature the
movie's lead hero Chiyaan Vikram. The song is
reported to be featuring Amy Jackson and Upen Patel
who plays the antagonist role in the film.
A source close to the unit says, " A huge set designed
like a sliced lemon at a cost of about 2 crore has been
erected in a studio in the city. The team has been
working on this set for more than a month. Amy will
shoot for this song this week for about six days. The
song will not feature Vikram but just Amy and Upen
Patel. This is the only song pending in the film and with
this shoot, the Ai crew will pack up ."

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

dhrishyathinu shesham veendum oru ATBB  :Giveup:

----------


## Viru

> 5cr mudakki malang malang undakkunavanmaarokke kannu thallendi varum


 5cr mudakiyite veruthe ayilalo athe ATBB ayi

----------


## Viru

...................

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 5cr mudakiyite veruthe ayilalo athe ATBB ayi


pakshe avanmaar 5cr mudakkunath okke verutheyaa.. aa vrithiketta paatu scene edukkaan 5cr.. shanker annan 50lkh nu edukkum athinte 10 iratty kidu paatu scene

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

*ALL INDIA Chiyaan Vikram FAN CLUB PRISEDENT saw ‪#‎AI‬ teaser !!
Mr.Suryanarayanan Muthukrishnan ANNA :
I saw "#Ai" Teaser... Thanks to Aascar Ravi Sir.
Excellent, Extraordinary and Mindblowing performance by our Chiyaan Vikram Sir.
Director Shankar sir and Vikram sir combination is going to rock once again.
Like everyone, I am also eagerly waiting for "Ai" release, which will be very soon...*

----------


## Nithz

All India Chiyaan Vikram Fans Association Presiden't FB Status :

I saw "Ai" Teaser... Thanks to Aascar Ravi Sir. Excellent, Extraordinary and Mindblowing performance by our Chiyaan Vikram Sir. Director Shankar sir and Vikram sir combination is going to rock once again. Like everyone, I am also eagerly waiting for "Ai" release, which will be very soon...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

anniyanu shesham 100% satisfaction tharuna oru complete entertainer ithaayirikum

----------


## Nithz



----------


## kandahassan

> anniyanu shesham 100% satisfaction tharuna oru complete entertainer ithaayirikum


annyanekkal kidukkum  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> annyanekkal kidukkum


ath pinne parayanundo ?
prathyekich ARR

----------


## Nithz

> ath pinne parayanundo ?
> prathyekich ARR


Chiyaanum kalakkum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Chiyaanum kalakkum


anniyanekkalum ?? ath ichiri budhimuttaa

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz

> anniyanekkalum ?? ath ichiri budhimuttaa


Chilappo  Valla Kidu Itemsum Shankar Olipichu Vechitundengilo ???

----------


## xeon

> anniyanekkalum ?? ath ichiri budhimuttaa



Why not? Never under estimate Shanker

----------


## Moviebuff369

never underestimate vikram.....shankar paranja mathram porallo , piller athupole cheyande....athinu njangade chekkan vikram mathram.... :Clap:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Chilappo  Valla Kidu Itemsum Shankar Olipichu Vechitundengilo ???



Ai anniyanekkalum kidukkum ennaanu ente pratheeksha..
pakshe vikram nu anniyaneyum velluna performance .. allenkil aa olam undakkaan budhimuttaanu.. athine match cheyyaan pattum.. athinum mukalil pokaan pattumo? pattumaayirikkaam pakshe chance kuravaanu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Why not? Never under estimate Shanker


 

shanker anniyanekkal kidu aayi cheyyum
ARR um
vikram anniyane match cheyyum..  

ithaanu enik thonunath.. vikravum athinu mukalil poyaal  :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz

> never underestimate vikram.....shankar paranja mathram porallo , piller athupole cheyande....athinu njangade chekkan vikram mathram....


Athu Kalakki Macha.. U Said It,,, Chiyaan's Come MASS COME BACK

----------


## Nithz

Sajid Bubere, actor and model form Mumbai, who was last seen playing a character role in Bollywood flick, Yaariyaan, marks his debut in K'Town with Shankar's long awaited film, Ai, in which he plays the role of Amy Jackson's boyfriend who goes for rides with her on his bike in Chennai city.

Sajid, who has worked for some private TV channels, recalls his experience of working with Shankar. "He is very patient, calm and down-to-earth, " he says. "I am happy making my debut in a flim by a major director," he says. "I also a have a very small fight sequence with actor Suresh Gopi.

Amy plays the role of a super model in the film. " Sajid is also listening to a few scripts in Tamil and will be finalising his next project soon. He is now busy shooting for a Bollywood film . Ai is likely to release in the end of June across the world, and the entire crew has planned for a spectacular audio launch soon.

Cinematography of the film has been done by P.C Sreeram, and the music composed by A. R. Rahman.

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Thanx nithz

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

padam loka koora aanenki 13cr+

----------


## GangsteR

Meet Amy Jackson’s young man in Ai
Posted by Surendhar MK onMay 11, 2014


Sajid Bubere , a model and actor from Bollywood
plays the love-interest of Amy Jackson in the film.
The actor was last seen doing a crisp character
role in the Hindi film Yaariyan. The young Sajid
has also confirmed that Amy Jackson is indeed
playing a model in the film. “I’m happy to make
my debut in Tamil film industry under Shankar.
Amy plays a super model in the film. I also have a
very small fight sequence with Suresh Gopi,” says
Sajid.
Shankar’s Ai is expected to be a summer release
of 2014. The audio launch of the film is scheduled
for next month. The music is by Shankar regular
ARR. The post-production works are going in full
swing. Vikram who has completed his schedule for
the film will begin his next with Vijay Milton of Goli
Soda fame soon.

----------


## GangsteR

> padam loka koora aanenki 13cr+


apol koora aakanum chance undallae

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> shanker anniyanekkal kidu aayi cheyyum
> ARR um
> vikram anniyane match cheyyum..  
> 
> ithaanu enik thonunath.. vikravum athinu mukalil poyaal



*anniyanekkaal intensive aaya role aanengil Vikram athratholam intensive aakum*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *anniyanekkaal intensive aaya role aanengil Vikram athratholam intensive aakum*


 oru paridhi kazhinjaa chathu povum..  :Ahupinne: 





> apol koora aakanum chance undallae


 aalukalk angane parayaan paadilla ennillallo... enthayalum 1000 roopa koduth kandaalum muthalavuna padam aayirikum shanker padam ennenikurappund.. enne pole vere kure aalukalkum

----------


## kevin

anniyan ivde ellarum parayunna koottu athra bhayankaran padam aano....anniyan portions okke cinematically valare effective aanu, uddeshicha punch vannitundu...remo portions bore alle, vikramnte antics loka bore...aake motham murugadoss okke edutha padam pole undu aa portions,.. scenes/visuals okke avg...10-100 chinakkarumaytulla idi athu athinekkal bore alle, chumma create cheytha idi, prathyekichu oru imprssionum undakkatha 10-15 min... 
mothathil padam uddeshicha result vannu, entertaining padam aaytu kandu kazhiyumbol thonnum....

ai anniyan range aanel padam pottum..

----------


## xeon

> anniyan ivde ellarum parayunna koottu athra bhayankaran padam aano....anniyan portions okke cinematically valare effective aanu, uddeshicha punch vannitundu...remo portions bore alle, vikramnte antics loka bore...aake motham murugadoss okke edutha padam pole undu aa portions,.. scenes/visuals okke avg...10-100 chinakkarumaytulla idi athu athinekkal bore alle, chumma create cheytha idi, prathyekichu oru imprssionum undakkatha 10-15 min... 
> mothathil padam uddeshicha result vannu, entertaining padam aaytu kandu kazhiyumbol thonnum....
> 
> ai anniyan range aanel padam pottum..


*
anniyan nalla range acting alle?? Sarikkum oru high talented actorkkalle aa role pattu..*

----------


## kevin

> *
> anniyan nalla range acting alle?? Sarikkum oru high talented actorkkalle aa role pattu..*


anniyan nalla performance aanu esp aa dual personality scene athu ozhichal he did justice to his role allathe athra bhavabhinayam demand cheyyunan onnum allallo... ai athinekkal challenging aayirikkum, padu kilavan body language okke set aakkande  , moopar manage cheyyum...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> anniyan ivde ellarum parayunna koottu athra bhayankaran padam aano....anniyan portions okke cinematically valare effective aanu, uddeshicha punch vannitundu...remo portions bore alle, vikramnte antics loka bore...aake motham murugadoss okke edutha padam pole undu aa portions,.. scenes/visuals okke avg...10-100 chinakkarumaytulla idi athu athinekkal bore alle, chumma create cheytha idi, prathyekichu oru imprssionum undakkatha 10-15 min... 
> mothathil padam uddeshicha result vannu, entertaining padam aaytu kandu kazhiyumbol thonnum....
> 
> ai anniyan range aanel padam pottum..


Strange.......

Did u like Muthalvan, Sivaji, n Enthiran ?

----------


## GangsteR

> anniyan ivde ellarum parayunna koottu athra bhayankaran padam aano....anniyan portions okke cinematically valare effective aanu, uddeshicha punch vannitundu...remo portions bore alle, vikramnte antics loka bore...aake motham murugadoss okke edutha padam pole undu aa portions,.. scenes/visuals okke avg...10-100 chinakkarumaytulla idi athu athinekkal bore alle, chumma create cheytha idi, prathyekichu oru imprssionum undakkatha 10-15 min... 
> mothathil padam uddeshicha result vannu, entertaining padam aaytu kandu kazhiyumbol thonnum....
> 
> ai anniyan range aanel padam pottum..


oh first time hearing lyk this...

----------


## Dr House

> oh first time hearing lyk this...


Enikkum remo portions + chinakkarumayulla adi ( matrix nte cheap imitation pole thonni) ishtapettilla....but bakki portions mathi padam kidu aayi thonnan...pinne remo portions padathil avasyamundayirunnu...illel mothathilulla  romantic angle theere effective  aakilla..

----------


## GangsteR

> Enikkum remo portions + chinakkarumayulla adi ( matrix nte cheap imitation pole thonni) ishtapettilla....but bakki portions mathi padam kidu aayi thonnan...pinne remo portions padathil avasyamundayirunnu...illel mothathilulla  romantic angle theere effective  aakilla..


shankarintae ella filmsun ithupolae allae...Sivaji okae van kathi aayirunnu, pakshae ella filmsum shankarintae spl touch kondu kidu aayathanu..

----------


## kevin

> Strange.......
> 
> Did u like Muthalvan, Sivaji, n Enthiran ?


enthonnu strange ? i liked anniyan...paranjathu remo portions ulppede kore sangathikal bore aanennanu , overall click aayi ennalle...

----------


## kevin

> Strange.......
> 
> Did u like Muthalvan, Sivaji, n Enthiran ?


muthalvan muzhuvan kanidttilla....pakuthiyolam kandu, kanda athrayum 3.5/5 ..
sivaji 1/5
enthiran 4.5/5

----------


## kevin

> oh first time hearing lyk this...


nhan paranja polanu nhan kettittulla adhikam opinionum..remo okke lol portions aayta ellarum parayunnathu...overall entertaining aanu padam..

----------


## kevin

> shankarintae ella filmsun ithupolae allae...Sivaji okae van kathi aayirunnu, pakshae ella filmsum shankarintae spl touch kondu kidu aayathanu..


ella padavum angane onnumalla...gentleman masterpiece aanu, indian superb screenplay and oustanding making...enthiran parayenda karyam illallo... sivaji aanu vadham...anniyan was gud..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> anniyan ivde ellarum parayunna koottu athra bhayankaran padam aano....anniyan portions okke cinematically valare effective aanu, uddeshicha punch vannitundu...remo portions bore alle, vikramnte antics loka bore...aake motham murugadoss okke edutha padam pole undu aa portions,.. scenes/visuals okke avg...10-100 chinakkarumaytulla idi athu athinekkal bore alle, chumma create cheytha idi, prathyekichu oru imprssionum undakkatha 10-15 min... 
> mothathil padam uddeshicha result vannu, entertaining padam aaytu kandu kazhiyumbol thonnum....
> 
> *ai anniyan range aanel padam pottum..*


amittu pole...
alle?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Enikkum remo portions + chinakkarumayulla adi ( matrix nte cheap imitation pole thonni) ishtapettilla....but bakki portions mathi padam kidu aayi thonnan...pinne remo portions padathil avasyamundayirunnu...illel mothathilulla  romantic angle theere effective  aakilla..


remo kure okke kathi aanu.. vikram nu konjal kooduthal aanu..

pakshe AA IDI onnonnara aayirunu.. 120 cameras  :Thumbup1:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ella padavum angane onnumalla..*.gentleman masterpiece aanu,* indian superb screenplay and oustanding making...enthiran parayenda karyam illallo... sivaji aanu vadham...anniyan was gud..


kanne en munne kadalum thullaathu.. penne naan thoondil pottaal vinmeenum thappath..  :Celebrate005:

----------


## Nithz

SG Annan In AI

----------


## GangsteR

koora look.......

----------


## GangsteR

> ella padavum angane onnumalla...gentleman masterpiece aanu, indian superb screenplay and oustanding making...enthiran parayenda karyam illallo... sivaji aanu vadham...anniyan was gud..


njan latest irangiya padangaludae karyamanu paranjathu....

----------


## kevin

> amittu pole...
> alle?


onnum theerthu parayan pattilla ennanu ithrayum kaalam kondu padicha paadam....anniyan irangumbozhulla audience alla innu., youngsters world cinema okke kandu thallukayanu, regional languages nalla maatangalundu, othiri nalla padangal varunnundu, padam pora ennu report vannal nammal karuthunna pole onnumalla oru sentimenstum undavilla padam veezhum..
enthiran edutha  shankarnte kayyil enthum nilkkum ennathanu oru sangathi koode rahmanum undu.. 99 to 1 aanu success failure ratio..

----------


## kevin

> remo kure okke kathi aanu.. vikram nu konjal kooduthal aanu..
> 
> pakshe AA IDI onnonnara aayirunu.. 120 cameras


ethra camera use cheythalum athu verum bore aayirunnu ennayirunnu majority opinion.....ishtam aayavarku aayi..

----------


## kevin

gopi annan villain aano, vikram annane eduthittu idikkumo...oru malayali enna nilayil vallandu thonnum namukku...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> SG Annan In AI


 :Cheers1:  :Cheers1: 

paavam vikram weight kashtapettu kurakkukayum kootukayum cheythu.. pattini kidannu.. 
enth kaaryam..
ini aarenkilum vikram ne nokko ?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> onnum theerthu parayan pattilla ennanu ithrayum kaalam kondu padicha paadam....anniyan irangumbozhulla audience alla innu., youngsters world cinema okke kandu thallukayanu, regional languages nalla maatangalundu, othiri nalla padangal varunnundu, padam pora ennu report vannal nammal karuthunna pole onnumalla oru sentimenstum undavilla padam veezhum..
> enthiran edutha  shankarnte kayyil enthum nilkkum ennathanu oru sangathi koode rahmanum undu.. 99 to 1 aanu success failure ratio..


youngsters kandu koottuna world cinemakal

mayamohini , jilla , veeram ,aarambam , honey bee , dhoom3 .. ithokke alle 

padam pora ennu report vannaal  highest / 2nd highest tamil grosser aakum keralathi... ( oru 15cr range)

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> gopi annan villain aano, vikram annane eduthittu idikkumo...oru malayali enna nilayil vallandu thonnum namukku...


upen patel aanu main villain...look kandittu SG annan vikramintae kayyil ninnu adi vangi koottunna villain aanennu thonunnu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> upen patel aanu main villain...look kandittu SG annan vikramintae kayyil ninnu adi vangi koottunna villain aanennu thonunnu


flashback le villain aanu SG

vikram ne idich chinayilek odikkum.. 

vikram karate padich thirichu vannu makanaya upan patel nodu prathikaram cheyyum..  :Njanaaramon: 

SG kku nalla kidu role aanenki.. chelappo tamil le puthiya villain star aavaanum mathi  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> flashback le villain aanu SG
> 
> vikram ne idich chinayilek odikkum.. 
> 
> vikram karate padich thirichu vannu makanaya upan patel nodu prathikaram cheyyum.. 
> 
> SG kku nalla kidu role aanenki.. chelappo tamil le puthiya villain star aavaanum mathi


sambavam kollaam...adutha rajni-shankar padatil villain aakam

----------


## kevin

> youngsters kandu koottuna world cinemakal
> 
> mayamohini , jilla , veeram ,aarambam , honey bee , dhoom3 .. ithokke alle 
> 
> padam pora ennu report vannaal  highest / 2nd highest tamil grosser aakum keralathi... ( oru 15cr range)


mayamahini public valippu kaanan kerunnathalle, avanamr ithrayum vrithikedaytu eduthu vaykkunnathu edukkunnavanmarde aathmarthatha illayma..
aliyan paranja oro padathinum sookshmamaya karanangal undu aalu keran...ennirunnalum aliyan paranjathu thanne kooduthal prasakthi...

padam kathi aanel 15 crs second highest gross okke chumma thonnunnatha, rahmante score enganum paaliyal pani paalum..
enthayalum padam varatte, oru kidilan work thanne aakatte, shankar alle paavam vikravum..

----------


## kevin

> upen patel aanu main villain...look kandittu SG annan vikramintae kayyil ninnu adi vangi koottunna villain aanennu thonunnu


gopi annan katta egoist aanu, villain role ini cheyyumo ? entho vishwasikkan thonnunnilla..... pinne gopi annan field out okke aayenkilum tamizhanmarde kayyil ninnu idi vaangunnathu orkumbol oru vaiklabhyam..

----------


## Nithz

> paavam vikram weight kashtapettu kurakkukayum kootukayum cheythu.. pattini kidannu.. 
> enth kaaryam..
> ini aarenkilum vikram ne nokko ?





> flashback le villain aanu SG
> 
> vikram ne idich chinayilek odikkum.. 
> 
> vikram karate padich thirichu vannu makanaya upan patel nodu prathikaram cheyyum.. 
> 
> SG kku nalla kidu role aanenki.. chelappo tamil le puthiya villain star aavaanum mathi



Kaanam  :Vedi:   :Badpc: 

Shankar SG annanu Endhiranil Cochin Haneefa Or Kalabhavan Mani Ennivarkku kodutha polathe valla roleum aavum chilappol kodukkuka..

SG annan Dr. aayittu aanu ennu alle paranje.. 

Vikram nu Pani Vannappol Injection Cheyyan Vannu Pokunnathinu Idakku Amy Yude Boy Friendinte Byke Iyalude Car il Idikunnu... 

Appol SG Annan Ayale 2 koduthu Carum Eduthu Pokunnu.. 

Ithu Okke Aakum.. Chilappo  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> SG Annan In AI


Appo aa kodeeswaran timil ulla aa thadi ethu filmile ayirunnu? Aa timil ayirunnallo sg portions shoot undayirunnath. Malayalam film onnum 2 varsham cheythathumilla. Oru episodil shankarinte reethikale patti parayukayum cheythu.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

> youngsters kandu koottuna world cinemakal
> 
> mayamohini , jilla , veeram ,aarambam , honey bee , dhoom3 .. ithokke alle 
> 
> padam pora ennu report vannaal  highest / 2nd highest tamil grosser aakum keralathi... ( oru 15cr range)


Keralathil iipo padam kolathilenkil odathila athe ini ethra hypil varuna ethe kombathe padam anenkilum

Tamil natil ethra mosham ayalum ithe sure BB thane

----------


## Viru

> flashback le villain aanu SG
> 
> vikram ne idich chinayilek odikkum.. 
> 
> vikram karate padich thirichu vannu makanaya upan patel nodu prathikaram cheyyum.. 
> 
> SG kku nalla kidu role aanenki.. chelappo tamil le puthiya villain star aavaanum mathi


SG ke dhaa vannu dee poyi role ayirikum

Gentleman thote Nanban vare almost ella shankar padathilum ore malayali presence undalo,pakshe arkum valya role onum kanilalo athupole ayirikum ithilum

----------


## GangsteR

> SG ke dhaa vannu dee poyi role ayirikum
> 
> Gentleman thote Nanban vare almost ella shankar padathilum ore malayali presence undalo,pakshe arkum valya role onum kanilalo athupole ayirikum ithilum


nanbanil Indrans..... :Giveup:

----------


## Viru

> nanbanil Indrans.....


athinekalum kanum :thumleft:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Keralathil iipo padam kolathilenkil odathila athe ini ethra hypil varuna ethe kombathe padam anenkilum
> 
> Tamil natil ethra mosham ayalum ithe sure BB thane


jilla vare athyavashyam collect cheythu
casanova kollillennu paranjittu collxn vannallo

BB minimum aanu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> SG ke dhaa vannu dee poyi role ayirikum
> 
> Gentleman thote Nanban vare almost ella shankar padathilum ore malayali presence undalo,pakshe arkum valya role onum kanilalo athupole ayirikum ithilum


almost alla.. ellaa padathilum und.. hmm boys il ?? 

indian il nedumudi nalla vesham aayirunille , gentleman vineeth

----------


## Viru

> jilla vare athyavashyam collect cheythu
> casanova kollillennu paranjittu collxn vannallo
> 
> BB minimum aanu


Jilla okke initianline shesham venalo nallapole

pine casanova  :Laughing:

----------


## Viru

> almost alla.. ellaa padathilum und.. hmm boys il ?? 
> 
> indian il nedumudi nalla vesham aayirunille , gentleman vineeth



Kadhalanil undayiruno?Jeans ormayilla

n yes Nedumude indianil almost undayirunu,Gentlemanil vineethine theare cheriya role alle

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Jilla okke initianline shesham venalo nallapole
> 
> pine casanova


initial aayaalum long run aayaalum kaanunath aalukal thanne alle

Ai koora ennu abhiprayam vannalum van initial + decent long run undavum ath vere karyam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Kadhalanil undayiruno?Jeans ormayilla
> 
> n yes Nedumude indianil almost undayirunu,Gentlemanil vineethine theare cheriya role alle


raghuvaran malayali aano?

jeans il nasar ? 

vineeth nte role nalla important aayirunu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*July 6 rlz Anennu Kettu.*

----------


## anupkerb1

> onnum theerthu parayan pattilla ennanu ithrayum kaalam kondu padicha paadam....anniyan irangumbozhulla audience alla innu., youngsters world cinema okke kandu thallukayanu, regional languages nalla maatangalundu, othiri nalla padangal varunnundu, padam pora ennu report vannal nammal karuthunna pole onnumalla oru sentimenstum undavilla padam veezhum..
> enthiran edutha  shankarnte kayyil enthum nilkkum ennathanu oru sangathi koode rahmanum undu.. 99 to 1 aanu success failure ratio..



oru sentimentsnt avashyam ilaaa...padam etra mosham ayalum padam sure shot hit anuuu .101 % gurantee...padam potanam enkil jeans pole oru melodrama akanam...stills kanditu athu endayalum alaa..... yougster etra world cinema kanditum indiayl movies hit akunudaloo....so athu vidu...shankarnu shankarnt ayaa audience und...athu 90sle yougsters thotu ipozhte yousters vare undd...shankar movie ayathu kondu opin mosham enu ketalum ,kanan enthenkillum undakum enu paraju pokuna orapadu perund....

----------


## anupkerb1

> mayamahini public valippu kaanan kerunnathalle, avanamr ithrayum vrithikedaytu eduthu vaykkunnathu edukkunnavanmarde aathmarthatha illayma..
> aliyan paranja oro padathinum sookshmamaya karanangal undu aalu keran...ennirunnalum aliyan paranjathu thanne kooduthal prasakthi...
> 
> padam kathi aanel 15 crs second highest gross okke chumma thonnunnatha,* rahmante score enganum paaliyal pani paalum..*
> enthayalum padam varatte, oru kidilan work thanne aakatte, shankar alle paavam vikravum..


gentlemen-boys vare undarna rahman standard 1% polum sivaji,endhiran ilaa....so adikam onum aarum pratheshikunilaa...etra mosham ayalum shankar athu rich ayiii edutholumm

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> oru sentimentsnt avashyam ilaaa...padam etra mosham ayalum padam sure shot hit anuuu .101 % gurantee...padam potanam enkil jeans pole oru melodrama akanam...stills kanditu athu endayalum alaa..... yougster etra world cinema kanditum indiayl movies hit akunudaloo....so athu vidu...shankarnu shankarnt ayaa audience und...athu 90sle yougsters thotu ipozhte yousters vare undd...shankar movie ayathu kondu opin mosham enu ketalum ,kanan enthenkillum undakum enu paraju pokuna orapadu perund....


jeans aayaalum oru prashnavumilla..
1998 il odiyenkil ippo athilum nannayi pokum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> gentlemen-boys vare undarna rahman standard 1% polum sivaji,endhiran ilaa....so adikam onum aarum pratheshikunilaa...etra mosham ayalum shankar athu rich ayiii edutholumm


ith okke thonnal aanu..

kilimanjaro , sahanaa.. okke ARR nte thanne ekkalatheyum top songs il pedum

----------


## GangsteR

> ith okke thonnal aanu..
> 
> kilimanjaro , sahanaa.. okke ARR nte thanne ekkalatheyum top songs il pedum


njan onnum parayunilla  :Vandivittu:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *July 6 rlz Anennu Kettu.*


june 27 mathi.. allenki athilum nerathe

----------


## anupkerb1

> ith okke thonnal aanu..
> 
> kilimanjaro , sahanaa.. okke ARR nte thanne ekkalatheyum top songs il pedum


ithoke aaranu song ayii kanaku kootunathu....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ithoke aaranu song ayii kanaku kootunathu....


 :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

Chiyaan's Ai Postponed by Two Months
16/05/2014
Fans here is a disappointing update on Shankar's
magnum opus Ai , The music launch of Chiyaan
Vikram's Ai was expected to happen in May has been
postponed by couple of months. Sony Music India are
reportedly yet to receive the audio master from
A.R.Rahman.
Sources add ARR is working around the clock to
complete the audio for the film. The film stars Chiyaan,
Amy Jackson and Upen Patel. The legendary PC
Sreeram cinematography will be a huge highlight of
the film.

----------


## GangsteR

Slight delay in Ai Audio
May 16, 2014


Here’s an update on Shankar’s mega budget that might not please the fans of AR Rahman. The music of Ai, which was expected to release in may, has been postponed. AR Rahman, we hear, is apparently working day and night to deliver the
best for Shankar.
Starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead, Ai has immense scope for the hero to tryout different looks and the famous Weta Studios has assisted the director in makeovers and costumes.
Upen Patel, Ramkumar Ganesan and Suresh Gopi have
played character roles in Ai and PC Sreeram has cranked
the camera for the project.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Slight delay in Ai Audio
> May 16, 2014
> 
> 
> Heres an update on Shankars mega budget that might not please the fans of AR Rahman. The music of Ai, which was expected to release in may, has been postponed. AR Rahman, we hear, is apparently working day and night to deliver the
> best for Shankar.
> Starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead, Ai has immense scope for the hero to tryout different looks and the famous Weta Studios has assisted the director in makeovers and costumes.
> Upen Patel, Ramkumar Ganesan and Suresh Gopi have
> played character roles in Ai and PC Sreeram has cranked
> the camera for the project.


theri paranjaal ban kittum alle...
ith oru maathiri.............

----------


## Nithz

> theri paranjaal ban kittum alle...
> ith oru maathiri.............


Orumathiri Koppile Paripadi Aayi.. :(

@ Shankar : Ningal padam irakanda.. Pettiyil thanne vechu pootikko.. alla Pinne..

Teaser Engilum Onnu Irakkedai.. Athu kazhinju aavam Audio Launch

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Orumathiri Koppile Paripadi Aayi.. :(
> 
> @ Shankar : Ningal padam irakanda.. Pettiyil thanne vechu pootikko.. alla Pinne..
> 
> Teaser Engilum Onnu Irakkedai.. Athu kazhinju aavam Audio Launch


anniyan time orma varunnu..

chandramukhi karanam april rls maatti..
pinne njan class le board il daily ezhuthum annyan.. inna date okke paranju.. aarkkum ithenthaanu sambavam ennu manasilaakunumilla.. cinema aanennu chodikunavarod parayum.. ennittu date maatti maatti kondirunu.. avasanam ellaavarum theri parayaan thudangi..
tamil padam aanenu paranjappo.. aarum interest kaanichilla.. ningalokke ith kaanum ennu paranjappo.. pinne koppa enna mattu.. prathyekich girls..

pakshe avasanam padam vannappo.. ellaavarum kidungi..
girls okke vannu .. padam varunathinu munp nalla padam aanennu engane manasilaayi ennokke chodikkan thudangi.. athokke oru kazhivaanennu paranju  :Giveup:

----------


## avd

> ithoke aaranu song ayii kanaku kootunathu....


apo pinne tamilil ipo songse illallo :Phhhh:

----------


## Nithz

> anniyan time orma varunnu..
> 
> chandramukhi karanam april rls maatti..
> pinne njan class le board il daily ezhuthum annyan.. inna date okke paranju.. aarkkum ithenthaanu sambavam ennu manasilaakunumilla.. cinema aanennu chodikunavarod parayum.. ennittu date maatti maatti kondirunu.. avasanam ellaavarum theri parayaan thudangi..
> tamil padam aanenu paranjappo.. aarum interest kaanichilla.. ningalokke ith kaanum ennu paranjappo.. pinne koppa enna mattu.. prathyekich girls..
> 
> pakshe avasanam padam vannappo.. ellaavarum kidungi..
> girls okke vannu .. padam varunathinu munp nalla padam aanennu engane manasilaayi ennokke chodikkan thudangi.. athokke oru kazhivaanennu paranju


Tinju Bhai Beegaran Thanne :)

Anniyan Theateril Poyi Kananam Ennu Valiya Aagraham Aayirunnu :(

But Pani Pidicha Karanam Athu Nadanilla.

Pinne Oruthante Kayyil Ninnu VYAJA CD Vaangi Padam Kandu.

Anniyan Mania Pidicha Njan Audio cassette Tape Vetti Mudi Pole Aaki Vechu kondu nadanirunnu :D

Aniyan Ippol TV yil vannalum Oru Scene Engilum kanathe vidarilla :)

Tamil Cinemas Kanan Thudangunnathu Anniyan Kandathinu Shesham aanu..

Athinu munbu onno rando tamil padangal matrame njan kandirunullu...

Pinne CHIYAAN FAN Aayi..  Kandhasamy Okke PAreeskha Kazhinju Uchakku Oodi Poyi Blackil Ticket Eduthu Kanda Padam Aanu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Tinju Bhai Beegaran Thanne :)
> 
> Anniyan Theateril Poyi Kananam Ennu Valiya Aagraham Aayirunnu :(
> 
> But Pani Pidicha Karanam Athu Nadanilla.
> 
> Pinne Oruthante Kayyil Ninnu VYAJA CD Vaangi Padam Kandu.
> 
> Anniyan Mania Pidicha Njan Audio cassette Tape Vetti Mudi Pole Aaki Vechu kondu nadanirunnu :D
> ...


 :Sarcastic Hand: 

njan gentleman aanu theater il kanda 1st tamil padam 2nd kathalan
boys nu njanum friends um 3 banner vachu. color paper il kure posters um ottichu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Tinju Bhai Beegaran Thanne :)
> 
> Anniyan Theateril Poyi Kananam Ennu Valiya Aagraham Aayirunnu :(
> 
> But Pani Pidicha Karanam Athu Nadanilla.
> 
> Pinne Oruthante Kayyil Ninnu VYAJA CD Vaangi Padam Kandu.
> 
> Anniyan Mania Pidicha Njan Audio cassette Tape Vetti Mudi Pole Aaki Vechu kondu nadanirunnu :D
> ...


 :Sarcastic Hand: 

njan gentleman aanu theater il kanda 1st tamil padam 2nd kathalan
boys nu njanum friends um 3 banner vachu. color paper il kure posters um ottichu

----------


## Nithz

> njan gentleman aanu theater il kanda 1st tamil padam 2nd kathalan
> boys nu njanum friends um 3 banner vachu. color paper il kure posters um ottichu


 Die Hard Shakar Fan Alle  :)

----------


## kandahassan

> anniyan time orma varunnu..
> 
> chandramukhi karanam april rls maatti..
> pinne njan class le board il daily ezhuthum annyan.. inna date okke paranju.. aarkkum ithenthaanu sambavam ennu manasilaakunumilla.. cinema aanennu chodikunavarod parayum.. ennittu date maatti maatti kondirunu.. avasanam ellaavarum theri parayaan thudangi..
> tamil padam aanenu paranjappo.. aarum interest kaanichilla.. ningalokke ith kaanum ennu paranjappo.. pinne koppa enna mattu.. prathyekich girls..
> 
> pakshe avasanam padam vannappo.. ellaavarum kidungi..
> girls okke vannu .. padam varunathinu munp nalla padam aanennu engane manasilaayi ennokke chodikkan thudangi.. athokke oru kazhivaanennu paranju


anniyan irangunnathinu munpe thanne njan schoolile thinmaklkku ethire poradiyirunnu....enne chila 
kuttikal idikkupol njan idi vaangichu karayum...pinne nokkumpol enne idichavarude kayyum kaalumokke aro
thalliyodikkunnathu kandu..aa samayathum ente kayyil thalliyathinte vedana und...pakshe njaan anu
thalliyathu ennu ente manasu parayunilla......pinne padam irangi kazhinje pinne schoolil njan oru thaaramaayirunnu  :Yahoo:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Die Hard Shakar Fan Alle  :)


indian thottaa karyam manasilayath.. ath vare k.t.kunjumon fan aayirunu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> anniyan irangunnathinu munpe thanne njan schoolile thinmaklkku ethire poradiyirunnu....enne chila 
> kuttikal idikkupol njan idi vaangichu karayum...pinne nokkumpol enne idichavarude kayyum kaalumokke aro
> thalliyodikkunnathu kandu..aa samayathum ente kayyil thalliyathinte vedana und...pakshe njaan anu
> thalliyathu ennu ente manasu parayunilla......pinne padam irangi kazhinje pinne schoolil njan oru thaaramaayirunnu



ee thin makal engane ? charakkaano? thin ennu paranjaal shobhana thin or samvritha thin ? athilum thin aayaal..  :Ahupinne:

----------


## kandahassan

> ee thin makal engane ? charakkaano? thin ennu paranjaal shobhana thin or samvritha thin ? athilum thin aayaal..


kuttikaalathu enikkoru pranayam undarrunnu......hridaya sparshanam kond vithubunna kaavalkkarante pranayam  :Yes:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> kuttikaalathu enikkoru pranayam undarrunnu......hridaya sparshanam kond vithubunna kaavalkkarante pranayam


kuttikkaalath enik 5 aam pani undaayittund.. aa time il pathiryum irachi curry um kazhichittu oru taste um thonniyilla.. ath kond kazhichilla.. ippozhum aa pathirikaleyum irachi curry yeym hridhayam nurungunna vedhanayode.. nashta bodhathinte ichaabhangathode smarikkaarund.. evide aayirunaalum ningalk mangalam bavikkatte.. ennu mounamayi aashir vadhikkaarund.. i am a very sad man  :Thnku:

----------


## anupkerb1

> apo pinne tamilil ipo songse illallo


tamil ipozthe oru hit song ethanu...kure nalayitu njan tamil song download cheyaree ilaaa...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട സംവിധായകൻ ഷങ്കർ
വിക്രമിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരുക്കുന്ന
'ഐ'യുടെ ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ച്
ഇനിയും വൈകിയേക്കും എന്ന് സൂചന. ഈ
മാസം പുറത്ത് ഇറക്കേണ്ടിയിരുന്ന
ചിത്രത്തിലെ പാട്ടുകൾ തീർക്കാൻ, ഓസ്കാർ
അവാർഡ് ജേതാവ് എ ആർ റഹ്മാൻ
അൽപം കൂടി സമയം ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ നിർമ്മാതാവായ
ആസ്കാർ രവിചന്ദ്രനോട് ആവശ്യപ്പെട്ടിട്ടുണ്ടത്രേ.
ഷങ്കർ ചിത്രത്തിന് തന്റെ 'ബെസ്റ്റ്'
തന്നെ നൽകണം എന്ന വാശിയിലാണ് റഹ്മാൻ
എന്നാണ് ചിത്രവുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട
ഏറ്റവും അടുത്ത വൃത്തങ്ങൾ സൂചിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. ഈ
മാറ്റം ചിലപ്പോൾ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ റിലീസിംഗ്
തീയതിയേയും മാറ്റിയേക്കാം എന്നാണ്
അറിയാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞത്.
ചിയാൻ
വിക്രമും എമി ജാക്സണും നായികാനായകന്മാരാകുന്ന
ചിത്രം വിക്രമിന്റെ അഭിനയ
സാധ്യതകളെ ചൂഷണം ചെയ്യുന്ന
ചിത്രമായിരിക്കും. വിവിധ തരത്തിലുള്ള
ഗെറ്റപ്പുകളിൽ വിക്രം ഈ ചിത്രത്തിൽ
പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെടുന്നുണ്ട്. ലോക പ്രസിദ്ധമായ
വെറ്റാ സ്റ്റുഡിയോസ് ആണ് ചിത്രത്തിൽ
വിക്രമിന്റെ മേക്കപ്പിന്റെയും കൊസ്റ്റ്യൂമുകളുടെയും മേൽനോട്ടം വഹിച്ചത്.
മലയാളത്തിലെ സൂപ്പർ താരം സുരേഷ്
ഗോപിയും ചിത്രത്തിൽ ഒരു പ്രധാന വേഷത്തിൽ
എത്തുന്നുണ്ട്. ഒരു ഡോക്ടറുടെ വേഷത്തിലാണ് സുരേഷ്
ഗോപി 'ഐ'യിൽ എത്തുന്നത് എന്നാണ് അറിയാൻ
കഴിഞ്ഞത്.

----------


## GangsteR

> theri paranjaal ban kittum alle...
> ith oru maathiri.............







> Orumathiri Koppile Paripadi Aayi.. :(
> 
> @ Shankar : Ningal padam irakanda.. Pettiyil thanne vechu pootikko.. alla Pinne..
> 
> Teaser Engilum Onnu Irakkedai.. Athu kazhinju aavam Audio Launch


Song composing complete aayitilla...Enthiran polae koora album alla namukku vendathu

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar’s Ai Audio Release Delayed Again
Posted by: Ramchander
Updated: Saturday, May 17, 2014, 18:29 [IST]


Fans of Vikram and director Shankar were eagerly waiting
for the release of the audio of forthcoming Tamil movie Ai .
But the disappointing news is that it has been delayed.
Now, it appears like the music will be out in June.
Rumour mills say that the Ai team wanted to release in
May second or third week. But as AR Rahman got busy
with other projects, he could not deliver the master copy
to Sony Music, the audio rights holder of Tamil movie, on
time.
AR Rahman has not completed the music works yet. It is
not sure when could Oscar Award winner can complete it.
Hence, the Ai team has safely pushed the audio release to
next month. And also, there is no guarantee of the music
hitting stores next month, adds the source.
Meanwhile, director is on the verge of completing the
shoots. The post-production works will begin soon.
However, Ai is a romantic-action thriller produced by
Aascar Ravichandran on Aascar Films. The story is written
by writers duo SuBha and Shankar. PC Sreeram is the
cinematographer and Anthony is the editor.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Song composing complete aayitilla...Enthiran polae koora album alla namukku vendathu


endhiran kidu album aanu..

kilimanjaro  :Silsila: 

kaadhal anukkal  :Lapharp: 


arima arima  :Tank: 


irumbile oru   :Punk: 

boom boom robo  :Celebrate005: 

puthiya manitha  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram a monk?

One more rumour about Shankar’s Ai is that Vikram
plays a Buddhist monk in the movie. Sources aver that
the movie is all about a Buddhist monk returning back
to normal life due to certain circumstances that force
him to do it.
Ai, which has been in the making for more than two
years now, stars Amy Jackson as Vikram’s leading
lady. AR Rahman has scored the music for this
venture which is produced by Aascar Ravichandran.

----------


## GangsteR

> endhiran kidu album aanu..
> 
> kilimanjaro 
> 
> kaadhal anukkal 
> 
> 
> arima arima 
> 
> ...


rahmanil ninnum nammal expect cheyunna nilavaram ee songsil illa, that I say...

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar’s Ai pushed again?


The latest on ace director Shankar's Ai is that the film
has been pushed by a couple of months, yet again.
Shankar's fans were eagerly awaiting the music launch of
the film in May but the reports are that work on the music
is not yet over. This means that the film's release will also
get pushed.
This is not the first that that the release of this mega
budget film has got postponed. The film has Vikram and
Amy Jackson in the lead. Music for the film is by AR
Rahman and cinematography is by PC Sreeram. We hear
that the composer and the director are working hand-in-
hand to wrap up the work at the earliest.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> rahmanil ninnum nammal expect cheyunna nilavaram ee songsil illa, that I say...


enik thonniyilla.. puthiya manithaa mathram alpam moshamaayi ennu parayaam.. koodi poyal irumbileyum boom boom roboyum.. pinne ulla 3 um kidu kidu aanu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Shankar’s Ai pushed again?
> 
> 
> The latest on ace director Shankar's Ai is that the film
> has been pushed by a couple of months, yet again.
> Shankar's fans were eagerly awaiting the music launch of
> the film in May but the reports are that work on the music
> is not yet over. This means that the film's release will also
> get pushed.
> ...


alla songs illaathe aano song scenes shoot cheythath  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Vikram a monk?
> 
> One more rumour about Shankars Ai is that Vikram
> plays a Buddhist monk in the movie. Sources aver that
> the movie is all about a Buddhist monk returning back
> to normal life due to certain circumstances that force
> him to do it.
> Ai, which has been in the making for more than two
> years now, stars Amy Jackson as Vikrams leading
> ...


indian time il undayirunu ingane kure rumours..
kamal arayil liquor bottle um gun um vach kond thapasirikuna oru sannyasi aayulla still okke eduthirunuennu thonunu.. pinne subash chandra bose ne kurichulla kadha aanenokke..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

> 


Chirichondu Ninno.. Padam Ipozhum Pettiyila :P

----------


## KeralaVarma

enna ithinte audio release

----------


## xeon

> rahmanil ninnum nammal expect cheyunna nilavaram ee songsil illa, that I say...



Enthiran Songs were pretty good.. Kidu aayirunnu ...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Enthiran Songs were pretty good.. Kidu aayirunnu ...


alla pinna  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> enna ithinte audio release


 may 25

eth varsham aanenu chodikaruth?

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> may 25
> 
> eth varsham aanenu chodikaruth?


*Release July Enkilum Undayal Mathiyarnnu.*

----------


## Nithz

Release Adhikavum July Unakum. 

June Audio Release.

But EE Audio Release Postponed cheythu ennu official news onnum illallo..

Ah Ene enganum ee month last or June 1st week undayalo !!!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Release Adhikavum July Unakum. 
> 
> June Audio Release.
> 
> But EE Audio Release Postponed cheythu ennu official news onnum illallo..
> 
> Ah Ene enganum ee month last or June 1st week undayalo !!!



ee pic entha?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Release Adhikavum July Unakum. 
> 
> June Audio Release.
> 
> But EE Audio Release Postponed cheythu ennu official news onnum illallo..
> 
> Ah Ene enganum ee month last or June 1st week undayalo !!!


oru kamalhasan pic aanu kanunath.. pakshe quote cheyyumbo ai ne kurichulla post

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Release July Enkilum Undayal Mathiyarnnu.*


 :Ahupinne:

----------


## Nithz

> ee pic entha?


athu ariyathe post cheythappol uthama villian ne pic post cheythu.. athu edit cheythu pinne ithu ittu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> athu ariyathe post cheythappol uthama villian ne pic post cheythu.. athu edit cheythu pinne ithu ittu


hmmm  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

AI GETS DELAYED, NO JUNE RELEASE ?
20 May 2014 - 05 20 PM

Looks like Shankar and Vikram's magnum opus Ai won't be
releasing on June as planned. Sources say Shankar wants to
restart the VFX works as the end result wasn't satisfactory for
him. Also as AR Rahman has asked for more time for the
background score, now sources say that Shankar will
himself announce the film's release date some time in
June along with the audio launch.
Being a perfectionist Shankar wants Ai to be in par with
international standard hence he never mind about the
delay. Ai has Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead,
produced by Aascar Ravichandran the film has
cinematography by PC Sreeram.
Ai will be simultaneously released in 8 languages and
Shankar has also started the dubbing process for the rest
of 7 languages excluding Tamil for which the dubbing is
already completed.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> AI GETS DELAYED, NO JUNE RELEASE ?
> 20 May 2014 - 05 20 PM
> 
> Looks like Shankar and Vikram's magnum opus Ai won't be
> releasing on June as planned. Sources say Shankar wants to
> restart the VFX works as the end result wasn't satisfactory for
> him. Also as AR Rahman has asked for more time for the
> background score, now sources say that Shankar will
> himself announce the film's release date some time in
> ...


 :Badpc: 

shnaker ne clone cheyth oru shanker ne koodi undakkanam.. appo 1.5 yr il oru padam vach kittum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

hmm enthayalum target revise cheyyunu

1st day - 2.5cr - 3.5cr
weekend (3days) - 6cr+
1st week - 11cr+

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

ippo weekend record ethaanu ? 5cr ethenkilum padam touch cheythittundo?

----------


## GangsteR

> shnaker ne clone cheyth oru shanker ne koodi undakkanam.. appo 1.5 yr il oru padam vach kittum


 :Joker:  :Jokker:

----------


## GangsteR

> hmm enthayalum target revise cheyyunu
> 
> 1st day - 2.5cr - 3.5cr
> weekend (3days) - 6cr+
> 1st week - 11cr+


 :Heat:  :Suicide:

----------


## GangsteR

> ippo weekend record ethaanu ? 5cr ethenkilum padam touch cheythittundo?


Ithuvarae illa..Ai touch cheyyum pedikenda.... :On The Quiet:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


padam rls aavumbo ivide thanne kananam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ithuvarae illa..Ai touch cheyyum pedikenda....


athilu  pedi illa good wom aanenkil 3days 6cr minimum undavum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


veendum revise cheythu

1st day 3cr
weekend 7cr
1st week 12cr

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar will announce 'Ai' release date
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, May 20, 2014]


Director Shankar's upcoming magnum opus 'Ai' starring
Vikram and Amy Jackson in lead roles willbe releasing in
eight languages across the globe. As per sources close to
the film the Tamil dubbing for the film has been completed
and the 'Nanban' director has started supervising the
dubbing work for other seven languages.
Another news from a reliable source confirms that the film
may not release in June as reported earlier. The delay is
caused because, Shankar, the strict perfectionist is not
satisfied with the VFX work and he wants to redo the
same. Also the film's composer A.R.Rahman has sought
some more time to complete the re-recording for the mega
budget venture produced by V.Ravichandran under his
Ascar Films banner.
Sources aver that Shankar himself will officially announce
the release date of 'Ai' during the audio launch of the flick
that is scheduled to take place in the month of June.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar Unhappy with Ai,, Film Postponed further

Fans the latest update on Shankar's magnum opus Ai
is rather a disappointing one as the film looks to be
postponed even more. Sources report that the ace
director is unhappy with end result of the VFX works
and has hence ordered the VFX works to be restarted
from the scratch. Sources also report that A.R.Rahman
has also asked for extra time to deliver background
score.
Shankar who is pure perfectionist doesn't mind the
delay but wants the film final product to be in par
with International standards. Director Shankar is
expected to make a announcement on the film's final
release date and the date of audio launch by June end

----------


## kandahassan

> Shankar Unhappy with Ai,, Film Postponed further
> 
> Fans the latest update on Shankar's magnum opus Ai
> is rather a disappointing one as the film looks to be
> postponed even more. Sources report that the ace
> director is unhappy with end result of the VFX works
> and has hence ordered the VFX works to be restarted
> from the scratch. Sources also report that A.R.Rahman
> has also asked for extra time to deliver background
> ...


time edutholu....namukku 100 % output kittanam  :Yahoo:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> time edutholu....namukku 100 % output kittanam


 :Band:  :Band: 

dhrithi onnumilla.. pakshe pettennu venam

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar and Rahman delays Ai

http://www.iflickz.com/2014/05/shank...-delay-ai.html

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Director Shankar about Ai :::
# Ai release date may get postponed due to some lacking
quality scenes that has been shot in # Amy_Jackson
portion.
We are trying to release it as soon as possible.

----------


## GangsteR

Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 
Vikram's #Ai official teaser to be unveiled on June
21st in Vijay Awards. Official announcement soon.

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Yahoo:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Director Shankar about Ai :::
> # Ai release date may get postponed due to some lacking
> quality scenes that has been shot in # Amy_Jackson
> portion.
> *We are trying to release it as soon as possible*.


allenki idi varuna vazhi ariyilla..  :Badday:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 
> Vikram's #Ai official teaser to be unveiled on June
> 21st in Vijay Awards. Official announcement soon.


karthaave trailer nu thanne iniyum oru maasam  :Adhupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> karthaave trailer nu thanne iniyum oru maasam


trailernu vendi itra wait cheytha oru padam ini undakilla

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> trailernu vendi itra wait cheytha oru padam ini undakilla


shanker iniyum ethra padangal edukkaan irikunu

----------


## GangsteR

> shanker iniyum ethra padangal edukkaan irikunu


50 ennam undaakumo

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 50 ennam undaakumo


48 .. i think

----------


## GangsteR

> 48 .. i think


shankar one film cheyan minimum 2 years edukum, apol 48 ???

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> shankar one film cheyan minimum 2 years edukum, apol 48 ???


shanker nte oru padam 3 padathinu thullyam .. appo 16 ennu koottikko

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Vikram's #Aiofficial teaser to be unveiled on June 21st in Vijay Awards. Official announcement soon.*
*KATHtHi First Look on June 22*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Vikram's #Aiofficial teaser to be unveiled on June 21st in Vijay Awards. Official announcement soon.*
> *KATHtHi First Look on June 22*


ithil GEMINI GEMINI remix venam aayirunu.. van olam aayaane  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

> shanker nte oru padam 3 padathinu thullyam .. appo 16 ennu koottikko


gud finding....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> gud finding....


 :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR

മലയാളത്തിൽ ഡോക്ടർ നായകൻ ; തമിഴിൽ ഡോക്ടർ വില്ലൻ
സുരേഷ് ഗോപിയെ കുറച്ചു നാളായി സിനിമകളിൽ
കണ്ടിട്ട്. തമിഴിൽ ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട സംവിധായകൻ
ഷങ്കർ ഒരുക്കുന്ന 'ഐ'യിലെ വില്ലൻ
വേഷം അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നത് സുരേഷ് ഗോപിയാണ്.
'ഐ'യുടെ ചിത്രീകരണം തന്നെ ഒരുപാട്
ദിവസം നീണ്ടു നിന്നിരുന്നു. അത് പൂർത്തിയാക്കിയ
സുരേഷ് ഗോപി പിന്നീട് എത്തിയത് മാധവ് രാംദാസ്
സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന 'അപ്പോത്തിക്കിരി'
എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലേക്കായിരുന്നു.
മേൽപ്പറഞ്ഞ രണ്ടു ചിത്രങ്ങളിലും സുരേഷ്
ഗോപി എത്തുന്നത് ഡോക്ടറുടെ വേഷത്തിലാണ്.
എന്നാൽ 'ഐ'യിലെ ഡോക്ടർ കഥാപാത്രം,
ചിത്രത്തിലെ വില്ലനാണ്.
പക്ഷെ 'അപ്പോത്തിക്കിരി'യിലെ ഡോക്ടർ
ചിത്രത്തിലെ നായകനാണ്. സുരേഷ്
ഗോപിയെ തന്നെ നായകനാക്കി 'മേൽവിലാസം'
എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ ശ്രദ്ധേയനായ
സംവിധായകനാണ് മാധവ് രാംദാസ് ആണ്
'അപ്പോത്തിക്കിരി'യു ഒരുക്കുന്നത്.
'അപ്പോത്തിക്കിരി'യിൽ സുരേഷ്
ഗോപിയെ കൂടാതെ ജയസൂര്യ, ആസിഫ്
അലി എന്നിവരും മറ്റു പ്രധാന
കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെ അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്.
ചിത്രം അധികം വൈകാതെ തിയേറ്ററുകളിൽ
എത്തും.
ഷങ്കർ സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന 'ഐ' യിൽ
വിക്രമാണ് നായകൻ. എ ആർ റഹ്മാൻ ഈണമിടുന്ന
ചിത്രത്തിലെ ഗാനങ്ങൾ അടുത്ത
മാസം പുറത്തിറക്കും. ഈ ചിത്രത്തിലെ പ്രധാന
വില്ലൻ വേഷങ്ങളിൽ ഒന്നാണ് സുരേഷ്
ഗോപി അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ഡോക്ടർ കഥാപാത്രം.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


endhiran il ille motion capture...chitti dance showcase

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


india's best actor  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR

> india's best actor


fansntae aagrahangal.....

----------


## GangsteR

Financial Trouble for Ai, Song Shoot called off ?
26/05/2014
Fans if the latest buzz on Ai's is indeed true, Then the
film's hope of releasing anytime soon has been
seriously dented due to financial issues. Sources add
that the last song shoot of Ai which featured Amy
Jackson and Upen Patel has been called off due to the
financial constraints, The info is that Producer Aascar
Ravichandran is yet to pay Amy Jackson's
remuneration and hence the struggle.
A popular corporate production house from Bollywood
are expected to take up the film under their wing,
Though it is unclear if Aascar Ravichandran will
accept the deal and handover the film.

----------


## kandahassan

> Financial Trouble for Ai, Song Shoot called off ?
> 26/05/2014
> Fans if the latest buzz on Ai's is indeed true, Then the
> film's hope of releasing anytime soon has been
> seriously dented due to financial issues. Sources add
> that the last song shoot of Ai which featured Amy
> Jackson and Upen Patel has been called off due to the
> financial constraints, The info is that Producer Aascar
> Ravichandran is yet to pay Amy Jackson's
> ...


 :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Financial Trouble for Ai, Song Shoot called off ?
> 26/05/2014
> Fans if the latest buzz on Ai's is indeed true, Then the
> film's hope of releasing anytime soon has been
> seriously dented due to financial issues. Sources add
> that the last song shoot of Ai which featured Amy
> Jackson and Upen Patel has been called off due to the
> financial constraints, The info is that Producer Aascar
> Ravichandran is yet to pay Amy Jackson's
> ...


ith  njan viswasikkaan udesikunilla

----------


## GangsteR

ee padam ee varsham onnum release aakumennu thonunilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ee padam ee varsham onnum release aakumennu thonunilla


thonnanda.. with in 2 months irangiyirikum

----------


## kevin

shankar cash veruthe pottichu kalayunnundavumo entho...sivajiyile sahana ennulla song okke orma ille, veruthe grandeur ennu kanikkan vendi mathram cash thulacha oru song., tat set didnt made any impression or impact / contribute nothing to the song..total waste of money !
sivaji kandappol kalippayallo ennu thonniyatha pakshe enthiran oro cashum chilavakkiyathu kaanan undayirunnu....ai ethil pedum ennu nokkiyal mathi ..

----------


## GangsteR

> thonnanda.. with in 2 months irangiyirikum


daily ningal ividae vannu karayunnundallo ithum paranju...

----------


## GangsteR

> shankar cash veruthe pottichu kalayunnundavumo entho...sivajiyile sahana ennulla song okke orma ille, veruthe grandeur ennu kanikkan vendi mathram cash thulacha oru song., tat set didnt made any impression or impact / contribute nothing to the song..total waste of money !
> sivaji kandappol kalippayallo ennu thonniyatha pakshe enthiran oro cashum chilavakkiyathu kaanan undayirunnu....ai ethil pedum ennu nokkiyal mathi ..


 :cheers: .....

----------


## GangsteR

First Glimpse of 'Ai'
IndiaGlitz [Monday, May 26, 2014


Kindling curiosity for a couple of years, 'Ai' is one of the
upcoming projects which is most looked forward to in
gripping anticipation. And now, there's a leaked piece of
information that gets us a first glimpse of the film. Though
no official confirmation has been made yet, it is heard that
'Ai' will have its teaser launch at the Vijay Awards function,
on June 21st. If sources are to be believed, then we can
get to enjoy updates on 'Ai' starting next month. 'Ai' is
directed by the magnificent director Shankar, who is known
for his awareness kindling movies, made on hefty budgets.
The film stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead and has
music scored by AR Rahman. Stay tuned for more updates.

----------


## GangsteR

Ai completed

Vikram has completed shooting for director Shankar's directorial
venture Ai. The entire shoot for the movie is completed and that Vikram has hopped on to his next to be directed by Vijay Milton.
Ai is one of the big budget ventures and stars Amy
Jackson opposite Vikram. With music by A R Rahman, the
movie speaks a lofty theme. The film is being produced by
Aascar V Ravichandran. Plans are n to release the audio of
the movie in a grand manner next month.

----------


## kevin

> .....


pidichillede :) ... sathyalle paranjathu..

----------


## GangsteR

Ai teaser from June 21!
Now here is what we hear about Ai, the much awaited Shankar's
'Ai' that has Vikram in the lead is finally gets a good news. The
masses who are awaiting the release of the movie will now be able to see the teaser of the movie soon.
As per the latest buzzes we hear, the official teaser of the movie is more likely to be reveled on Vijay Awards event that will be held on June 21. We haven't got the official confirmation regarding this but it is expected to be announced soon.
So lets wait for the much anticipated date everyone has
been awaiting.

----------


## GangsteR

> pidichillede :) ... sathyalle paranjathu..


pidichathu kondallae cheers paranjathu....manassilayillae

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> shankar cash veruthe pottichu kalayunnundavumo entho...sivajiyile sahana ennulla song okke orma ille, veruthe grandeur ennu kanikkan vendi mathram cash thulacha oru song., tat set didnt made any impression or impact / contribute nothing to the song..total waste of money !
> sivaji kandappol kalippayallo ennu thonniyatha pakshe enthiran oro cashum chilavakkiyathu kaanan undayirunnu....ai ethil pedum ennu nokkiyal mathi ..


aa set kidu aayirunu... cash thulakkunath kaananamenkil malang malang polulla thonnyasangal kandaal mathi

----------


## anupkerb1

> shankar cash veruthe pottichu kalayunnundavumo entho...sivajiyile sahana ennulla song okke orma ille, veruthe grandeur ennu kanikkan vendi mathram cash thulacha oru song., tat set didnt made any impression or impact / contribute nothing to the song..total waste of money !
> sivaji kandappol kalippayallo ennu thonniyatha pakshe enthiran oro cashum chilavakkiyathu kaanan undayirunnu....ai ethil pedum ennu nokkiyal mathi ..


shankar kasu spend cheyunathu preshakanu cinemayil kanam .....alathe vere chilare polee alaaaaaa

----------


## GangsteR

> shankar kasu spend cheyunathu preshakanu cinemayil kanam .....alathe vere chilare polee alaaaaaa


nanban songil trainil paint adichathokae anavashyam aayi thonni...

----------


## GangsteR

Producer to wash his hands off Shankar’s Ai?


Sources say that producer Aascar Ravichandran
is finding it difficult to complete the magnum
opus Ai. With just a song to be canned, director
Shankar had a set costing several crores of
rupees erected in Chennai. But the song shoot
did not proceed as planned, as Ai’s heroine Amy
Jackson left the unit all of a sudden with the
producers failing to settle her dues.
Following this, Shankar is reported to have
advised the producer to wash his hands off the
project by handing it over to another
production house. It is said that Reliance
Entertainment is interested in bagging this
Vikram starrer. The announcement will be
made as soon as the deal is inked, say sources.

----------


## GangsteR

Financial tussle, shankar\'s ai to shift hands ?


It is known that Shankar's Ai is getting delayed because of financial issues. In fact the last song shoot of Amy has been called off as the film's producer Aascar Ravichandran
has to pay the remaining remuneration to Amy Jackson,
though sources close to the film's unit refused to comment
about the issue now the buzz in K-town is that a popular
corporate production house from Bollywood is ready to
take up Shankar's Ai.
If all goes well, the same corporate house will be releasing
the film but it is still unclear whether Aascar Ravichandran
will accept for the deal. Shankar should also complete the
post productions of Ai and if the financial worries persist
he can't release the film on time.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> Financial tussle, shankar\'s ai to shift hands ?
> 
> 
> It is known that Shankar's Ai is getting delayed because of financial issues. In fact the last song shoot of Amy has been called off as the film's producer Aascar Ravichandran
> has to pay the remaining remuneration to Amy Jackson,
> though sources close to the film's unit refused to comment
> about the issue now the buzz in K-town is that a popular
> corporate production house from Bollywood is ready to
> take up Shankar's Ai.
> ...


*Then what is the Budjet of the movie?*

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

> *Then what is the Budjet of the movie?*


100 cr +.....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> nanban songil trainil paint adichathokae anavashyam aayi thonni...


 :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 100 cr +.....


hmm kuranju poyo ennu doubt..

ithinte collxn kaanumbol BOI okke njettum

hindi version enthaakumo aavo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> hmm kuranju poyo ennu doubt..
> 
> ithinte collxn kaanumbol BOI okke njettum
> 
> hindi version enthaakumo aavo


100 cr onnum allallo

----------


## GangsteR

Captured by P.C.Sreeram in #Ai shooting spot!

----------


## GangsteR

TN CM to grace Ai audio launch?


According to a news report published by a weekly, the
producer of Ai, Aascar Ravichandran is planning to
invite the Tamil Nadu Chief Minister J Jayalalitha for
the movie’s audio launch.
It is said that the former President of the US, Bill
Clinton and former Governor of California and
Hollywood star Arnold Schwarzenegger may also
attend the audio launch event.
Ai is a magnum opus starring Vikram and Amy
Jackson with Shankar helming the affairs as the
director. AR Rahman has scored the music for this
venture.
It may be remembered here that Aascar Ravichandran
had invited Hollywood star Jackie Chan for the audio
launch of Kamal’s Dasavatharam.

----------


## GangsteR

If all goes well # Ai teaser releasing on june21...!
Be4 that first look & some stills will b revealing..!!!

----------


## GangsteR

Arnold and Tom cruise in Shankar’s ‘Ai’


The upcoming romantic-action-thriller ‘Ai’ has Chiyaan Vikram, Amy Jackson are supported by Bollywood actor Upen Patel, Suresh Gopi and Santhanam, Directed and co-written by Shankar
and Subha respectively, the movie is funded by Venu Ravichandran of Aascar studios and last but not least, the music notes are by the Oscar award winner A R Rahman.
‘Ai’ has been kept under cover till date and
thus the curiosity among the audience is rising
with each passing day, recently the director
gave little clues about the movie that the audio
launch will happen in the month of June, 2014
and the release date will be announced during
the launch.
Earlier the audio launch of the Superstar
starrer ‘Endiran’ was held in Malaysia, so the
sources say that it could be expected that this
time ‘Ai’ audio will be launched in Canada, and
thus Arnold Schwarzenegger who is playing a
cameo appearance in the role and Tom Cruise
will be the Unique attractive element of the
Audio launch

----------


## xeon

> 100 cr +.....


Ithokke oru budjet aano

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithokke oru budjet aano


entae....??? exact figure ithuvarae purathu vittitilla..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
#Ai 's audio launch may be in June end or the
beginning of July!

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus
#UlagaNayagan #KamalHaasan will be one of the
chief guests for #Ai 's audio launch!

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Chief guest aaitu etra peru kelkunnu.

----------


## GangsteR

> Chief guest aaitu etra peru kelkunnu.


arnold, tom cruise, bill clinton,jacky chan kamal etc undennokae parayunnu..entaro ento

----------


## kandahassan

> arnold, tom cruise, bill clinton,jacky chan kamal etc undennokae parayunnu..entaro ento


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## xeon

> entae....??? exact figure ithuvarae purathu vittitilla..



100 cr oru sankar filminu athra valuthano e kaalathu.. athum ithra valya oru project..

100 cr illathe Shankar, ARR, WETA Workshop, Amy Jackson, Vogt, Peter hein...............  Foreign locations.......   :Kalikkuva:   ...

Padam pidikkan irangiyavane adikanam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 100 cr oru sankar filminu athra valuthano e kaalathu.. athum ithra valya oru project..
> 
> 100 cr illathe Shankar, ARR, WETA Workshop, Amy Jackson, Vogt, Peter hein...............  Foreign locations.......    ...
> 
> Padam pidikkan irangiyavane adikanam


anniyan loan eduth cheytha padam aanu.. aadhyamaayittayirunu cinema pidikkaan bank loan koduthath..
ithavana loan kittiyille aavo

----------


## GangsteR

> 100 cr oru sankar filminu athra valuthano e kaalathu.. athum ithra valya oru project..
> 
> 100 cr illathe Shankar, ARR, WETA Workshop, Amy Jackson, Vogt, Peter hein...............  Foreign locations.......    ...
> 
> Padam pidikkan irangiyavane adikanam


ennalum 150 cr okae pokunnathu highly risk aakum....

----------


## GangsteR

> anniyan loan eduth cheytha padam aanu.. aadhyamaayittayirunu cinema pidikkaan bank loan koduthath..
> ithavana loan kittiyille aavo


oh...........

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ennalum 150 cr okae pokunnathu highly risk aakum....


oru risk um illa.. sukhamayi 150cr nu mele revenue varum

----------


## xeon

> oru risk um illa.. sukhamayi 150cr nu mele revenue varum


Revenue verum .. Pakshe risk risk allathe aakumo

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Revenue verum .. Pakshe risk risk allathe aakumo


pinne enth risk ?

----------


## xeon

*Ai Audio release cheyyunnathu Barack Obama aanennu kelkkunnu...

Narendra Modi ennum rumor undu*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> *Ai Audio release cheyyunnathu Barack Obama aanennu kelkkunnu...
> 
> Narendra Modi ennum rumor undu*


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> oru risk um illa.. sukhamayi 150cr nu mele revenue varum


film pidutham oru business aanu, so ethu business aayalum risk undu

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar’s Ai Audio Release soon

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> film pidutham oru business aanu, so ethu business aayalum risk undu


ath ella padangalkkum ullathalle

----------


## JJK

> Shankar’s Ai Audio Release soon


kelkkan tudangitte kalam kure aayi...

----------


## anupkerb1

150 cr elam budget ayal eganaa profit akane ? 300 gross nediyal alee one ruppee enkilum profit kitoo ?

----------


## GangsteR

> 150 cr elam budget ayal eganaa profit akane ? 300 gross nediyal alee one ruppee enkilum profit kitoo ?


athinu thalaivar tannae venam....vikram...  :Dntknw:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 150 cr elam budget ayal eganaa profit akane ? 300 gross nediyal alee one ruppee enkilum profit kitoo ?


pinne rights ille ? ath enganeyum 50cr nu mele poville

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> athinu thalaivar tannae venam....vikram...


sshhaannkkeerr

----------


## xeon

Ithippo padam irangum irangum ennu paranjittu... kaanunnillallo//  pani palumo

----------


## Viru

> Ithippo padam irangum irangum ennu paranjittu... kaanunnillallo//  pani palumo


ee varsham iragiyal maha bhagyam

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
Biggies Release Schedule: #Ai & #V2 'll get
delayed.. #Anjaan , #UV & #Kaththi 'll release as
planned.. #Thala55 & #Lingaa 'll be advanced..

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Septemberil nokiya mathi.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

:Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## GangsteR

> Septemberil nokiya mathi.


septemberil verae big releases undaakum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> septemberil verae big releases undaakum


Ai undenki athokke thaane maarikkolum

----------


## GangsteR

> Ai undenki athokke thaane maarikkolum


maxumum theatres kittilla

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

When in Ai audio launch?

Director Shankar's Ai is almost complete and post-production
works are on. Starring Vikram, Amy Jackson among others, the high point of the movie is music by A R Rahman.
Produced by Aascar V Ravichandran, the movie boasts of a
lofty theme and interestingly a major portion of the movie
was shot in China, where no Tamil movie was shot ever
before. Interestingly, the movie has some international
names coming together to work behind the screen.
Fans are now eager to know when the audio would be
launched. The album is expected to be launched by the
end of this month in a grand manner. Confirmed Aascar V
Ravichandran, 'It will be a mega audio launch. We will be
getting some big names for the launch. All will be good
and great'.

----------


## xeon

*Ai Teaser 2014 release....  Songs 2015 release...  Movie 2016 release*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Ai Teaser 2014 release....  Songs 2015 release...  Movie 2016 release*


2016 il irangumallo..bhagyam

----------


## xeon

> 2016 il irangumallo..bhagyam


Urapponnumilla.. Viswasam... Athalle ellaaammm

----------


## GangsteR

> Urapponnumilla.. Viswasam... Athalle ellaaammm


 :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

:Ahupinne:

----------


## Nithz

കാത്തിരുപ്പ് വെറുതെയാകില്ല 

Had an opportunity to look at one of #CHIYAAN #VIKRAM's #Ai image . One word - WOW !

72 hours without food, living on tiny amt of Juice just for a single shot. Vikram brother, u r the epitome of hardwork and dedication! #Ai

Can now easily say that no actor in India can do what Vikram did for #Ai !
- @itisprashanth via twitter

----------


## Viru

> കാത്തിരുപ്പ് വെറുതെയാകില്ല 
> 
> Had an opportunity to look at one of #CHIYAAN #VIKRAM's #Ai image . One word - WOW !
> 
> 72 hours without food, living on tiny amt of Juice just for a single shot. Vikram brother, u r the epitome of hardwork and dedication! #Ai
> 
> Can now easily say that no actor in India can do what Vikram did for #Ai !
> - @itisprashanth via twitter


Hype kooti kooti kodupovanalo 

Enthayalum Chiyan thakarkum  :Celebrate005:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> കാത്തിരുപ്പ് വെറുതെയാകില്ല 
> 
> Had an opportunity to look at one of #CHIYAAN #VIKRAM's #Ai image . One word - WOW !
> 
> 72 hours without food, living on tiny amt of Juice just for a single shot. Vikram brother, u r the epitome of hardwork and dedication! #Ai
> 
> Can now easily say that no actor in India can do what Vikram did for #Ai !
> - @itisprashanth via twitter


ee prasanth aara?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


ith nerathe vanna pic alle.. athine ee kolam aakki

----------


## Nithz

Shankar to media 

#Ai is the script only made for the very talented Actor Vikram 
in my mind when i did this Script i just did only for Vikram ,

But in the begining due to dates Vikram wasn't able to do so i thought of changing the script as per kamal but due date issues kamal to wasn't able to give dates for #Ai at that time 

I got to direct 3 idiots in tamil as Nanban during that time i approached to Vikram once again 
Then Again Vikram listened to the script fully and said that he will do the weight loss and different variety of looks in the which was shocking , 
i said him that it takes lots of time and u need to give more dates 
he said sure i will complete this project and than only i will move to the next and i will not take my single penny as my salary till completion and release of this movie after the release he will receive the salary ,and his dedication made more surprise to me and the script was fulfilled after getting his dates he made this movie with world class level by dedicating himself towards is profession
without Vikram Ai is just a dream ,
bcoz if he havn't accepted the movie than i needed to change the script to those actors , 
but after vikram accepted this i didn't change anything i did and executed whole script as i did earlier thanks to vikram to make my dream come true.

THis is the script only made for Vikram Without him it will be just Dream

----------


## Viru

> Shankar to media 
> 
> *#Ai is the script only made for the very talented Actor Vikram 
> in my mind when i did this Script i just did only for Vikram* ,
> 
> But in the begining due to dates Vikram wasn't able to do so i thought of changing the script as per kamal but due date issues kamal to wasn't able to give dates for #Ai at that time 
> 
> I got to direct 3 idiots in tamil as Nanban during that time i approached to Vikram once again 
> Then Again Vikram listened to the script fully and said that he will do the weight loss and different variety of looks in the which was shocking , 
> ...


Chiyan  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Shankar to media 
> 
> #Ai is the script only made for the very talented Actor Vikram 
> in my mind when i did this Script i just did only for Vikram ,
> 
> But in the begining due to dates Vikram wasn't able to do so i thought of changing the script as per kamal but due date issues kamal to wasn't able to give dates for #Ai at that time 
> 
> I got to direct 3 idiots in tamil as Nanban during that time i approached to Vikram once again 
> Then Again Vikram listened to the script fully and said that he will do the weight loss and different variety of looks in the which was shocking , 
> ...


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Special attractions of Shankar’s upcoming movie ‘Ai’


Among the many attractions in director Shankar’s films his extraordinary vision for capturing songs is definitely one of his
hallmarks. One such song is set to be canned in a leading studio in the city from the 25th of April.
While details of the set designed are highly guarded, Behind woods has managed to learn an interesting titbit about this
particular song. The song will supposedly be shot around Amy Jackson and Ai’s villain, Upen Patel and will not feature the hero Chiyaan Vikram. The shooting for what appears to be the final song of the film is set to last for 6 days. Meanwhile, sources
say that Vikram has completed his dubbing portions fully and departed to London for a star night event.

----------


## kevin

kamalne approach cheythayirunna...vishwaroopam okke cheythu samayam kalayunna samayathu ithu cheythenkil pazhaya prathapam thirichu kittiyene..... ithra naal karuthiyathu surya aanu ozhivakkiyathu ennanu ..

----------


## JJK

> kamalne approach cheythayirunna...vishwaroopam okke cheythu samayam kalayunna samayathu ithu cheythenkil pazhaya prathapam thirichu kittiyene..... ithra naal karuthiyathu surya aanu ozhivakkiyathu ennanu ..


visharoopam cheydu samayam kalanjanno??? kidu padam aanallo...

----------


## GangsteR

> kamalne approach cheythayirunna...vishwaroopam okke cheythu samayam kalayunna samayathu ithu cheythenkil pazhaya prathapam thirichu kittiyene..... ithra naal karuthiyathu surya aanu ozhivakkiyathu ennanu ..


kamalinae polae ee agil vishwaroopam polae oru film swantamayi produce, direction, screenplay, acting okae cheytha oru nadanae paranju tarumo

----------


## kevin

> kamalinae polae ee agil vishwaroopam polae oru film swantamayi produce, direction, screenplay, acting okae cheytha oru nadanae paranju tarumo


ha angeru edukkunna effort/hardwork ivde aaru kuttam parayunnu..nadan enna nilayilum he is on par with any superb actor in india.........vishwaroopam vadham alle aliya...ishtam aayavar undu pakshe nalloru sectionu vadham aanu..

----------


## GangsteR

> ha angeru edukkunna effort/hardwork ivde aaru kuttam parayunnu..nadan enna nilayilum he is on par with any superb actor in india.........vishwaroopam vadham alle aliya...ishtam aayavar undu pakshe nalloru sectionu vadham aanu..


Vishwaroopam vadham aanennu aarum paranju kettitilla, kurae dragging undenkilum totally eniku ishtam aaya film aanu.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Vishwaroopam vadham aanennu aarum paranju kettitilla, kurae dragging undenkilum totally eniku ishtam aaya film aanu.


vadham aanu.. ippo 2 per aayille.. 
ente koode padam kandavarude aduth kuzhappamillalle ennu chodhichappo lavanmarude face kaananamaayirunu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> visharoopam cheydu samayam kalanjanno??? kidu padam aanallo...


athe.. veruthe Ai cheythu samayam kalayaathe viswaroopam polulla mahath srishtikal thanne cheyyatte

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> kamalinae polae ee agil vishwaroopam polae oru film swantamayi produce, direction, screenplay, acting okae cheytha oru nadanae paranju tarumo


ennittenthu kaaryam  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## Iam RMU

First week kerala 30cr

I hope this is not a under estimation  :Celebrate005:

----------


## xeon

> kamalinae polae ee agil vishwaroopam polae oru film swantamayi produce, direction, screenplay, acting okae cheytha oru nadanae paranju tarumo


*
Kamal oru nalla nadan thanne... But Kamal cheyyunna pole tough roles vikram easy aayi cheyyum...  Kamal 80's 90's  il filmsil ideakku scarcity ulla samayathu shine cheytha aalanu.. athondu oru class and elite image ippolum eppolum undu...  

Viswaroopam is just an avg film.. Nothing special... Kamal international perspective ulla oraalanu. So adhehathinu athu pole oru script easy aayi undakkan kazhiyum. Pinne direction okke nallonam paaliya film aanu viswaroopam.. Technical excellence and Ban ... ee randu hype aanu padathinu fuel koduthathu... Allengil would have been another paper tiger or disaster. 

Kamalinte mattoru valiya oru parajayamaanu Dasavatharam..*

----------


## GangsteR

> *
> Kamal oru nalla nadan thanne... But Kamal cheyyunna pole tough roles vikram easy aayi cheyyum...  Kamal 80's 90's  il filmsil ideakku scarcity ulla samayathu shine cheytha aalanu.. athondu oru class and elite image ippolum eppolum undu...  
> 
> Viswaroopam is just an avg film.. Nothing special... Kamal international perspective ulla oraalanu. So adhehathinu athu pole oru script easy aayi undakkan kazhiyum. Pinne direction okke nallonam paaliya film aanu viswaroopam.. Technical excellence and Ban ... ee randu hype aanu padathinu fuel koduthathu... Allengil would have been another paper tiger or disaster. 
> 
> Kamalinte mattoru valiya oru parajayamaanu Dasavatharam..*


 :On The Quiet2:

----------


## xeon

> 


 :Girl Mad:

----------


## kevin

> *
> Kamal oru nalla nadan thanne... But Kamal cheyyunna pole tough roles vikram easy aayi cheyyum...  Kamal 80's 90's  il filmsil ideakku scarcity ulla samayathu shine cheytha aalanu.. athondu oru class and elite image ippolum eppolum undu...  
> 
> Viswaroopam is just an avg film.. Nothing special... Kamal international perspective ulla oraalanu. So adhehathinu athu pole oru script easy aayi undakkan kazhiyum. Pinne direction okke nallonam paaliya film aanu viswaroopam.. Technical excellence and Ban ... ee randu hype aanu padathinu fuel koduthathu... Allengil would have been another paper tiger or disaster. 
> 
> Kamalinte mattoru valiya oru parajayamaanu Dasavatharam..*



nadan enna nilayil kamalnte talent allel versatility onnum vikrathinu illa.....ranbir kapoor recently oru interviewil paranja sangathi undu physical transformation is not a big deal the emotional investment we put for a character is teh thing ennu... vikram oru nalla actor aanu pakshe oru brilliant actor ennu vilikkanum  mathram onnum angeru cheythittilla,, kamal is an outstanding actor..vallappozhum moopar overactingil vazhuthi veezharundu ennathu ozhichal he can play any role..

rest i completely agree with u..

----------


## xeon

> nadan enna nilayil kamalnte talent allel versatility onnum vikrathinu illa.....ranbir kapoor recently oru interviewil paranja sangathi undu physical transformation is not a big deal the emotional investment we put for a character is teh thing ennu... vikram oru nalla actor aanu pakshe oru brilliant actor ennu vilikkanum  mathram onnum angeru cheythittilla,, kamal is an outstanding actor..vallappozhum moopar overactingil vazhuthi veezharundu ennathu ozhichal he can play any role..
> 
> rest i completely agree with u..


Ranbir paranja pole mere physical transition allallo vikram cheyyaru.. Pithamagan, Sethu, Anniyan okke high octane perfomance aayirunnu

----------


## kevin

> Ranbir paranja pole mere physical transition allallo vikram cheyyaru.. Pithamagan, Sethu, Anniyan okke high octane perfomance aayirunnu


mere transition ennu parayunnilla pakshe athokke brilliance ennu parayanonnum illa, played those roles effectively ennu parayam...
...pakshe vikrathinu kittunna appreciation pradhanamayum ee physical effortnu aanu, vikramne pole ippol othiri nadanmar, thadi koottuka kurakkuka, mudi vettuka, thaadi edukkuka and they beleve they are characters..... vikram angane ennalla pakshe versatile characters moopar cheythu kaanarilla, ee appreciation kittiya performance ellam mooparde stylente cheriya variations mathranu...

----------


## xeon

> mere transition ennu parayunnilla pakshe athokke brilliance ennu parayanonnum illa, played those roles effectively ennu parayam...
> ...pakshe vikrathinu kittunna appreciation pradhanamayum ee physical effortnu aanu, vikramne pole ippol othiri nadanmar, thadi koottuka kurakkuka, mudi vettuka, thaadi edukkuka and they beleve they are characters..... vikram angane ennalla pakshe versatile characters moopar cheythu kaanarilla, ee appreciation kittiya performance ellam mooparde stylente cheriya variations mathranu...



Ee Versatile ennathu kondu entha udesikkunnathu? in accordance with Kamal ?

----------


## kandahassan

*AI SOUTH INDIA THEATER COUNT*

Tamil nadu - 450
telangana & seemandra -700
karnataka-250 (both telugu , hindi & tamil version)
kerala- 225+

so south indya mathram AI will release in 1600 + theaters  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> First week kerala 30cr
> 
> I hope this is not a under estimation


ithenthaa ikka padamo ?  :Adhupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *
> Kamal oru nalla nadan thanne... But Kamal cheyyunna pole tough roles vikram easy aayi cheyyum...  Kamal 80's 90's  il filmsil ideakku scarcity ulla samayathu shine cheytha aalanu.. athondu oru class and elite image ippolum eppolum undu...  
> 
> Viswaroopam is just an avg film.. Nothing special... Kamal international perspective ulla oraalanu. So adhehathinu athu pole oru script easy aayi undakkan kazhiyum. Pinne direction okke nallonam paaliya film aanu viswaroopam.. Technical excellence and Ban ... ee randu hype aanu padathinu fuel koduthathu... Allengil would have been another paper tiger or disaster. 
> 
> Kamalinte mattoru valiya oru parajayamaanu Dasavatharam..*


kamal enna nadante 7 ayalath nilkilla vikram.

2nd para correct aanu. viswaroopam direction mathramalla.. script um vallya gunam onnumilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *AI SOUTH INDIA THEATER COUNT*
> 
> Tamil nadu - 450
> telangana & seemandra -700
> karnataka-250 (both telugu , hindi & tamil version)
> kerala- 225+
> 
> so south indya mathram AI will release in 1600 + theaters


aaru paranju ?
kerala 225 undenkil .. opening day 3cr confirmed...
1st weekend 8cr
1st week 13cr
 :Giveup: 
ithilum kooduthal povaan aanu chance

----------


## xeon

> *kamal enna nadante 7 ayalath nilkilla vikram.*
> 
> 2nd para correct aanu. viswaroopam direction mathramalla.. script um vallya gunam onnumilla


Ithokke oru pre-determined or under estimated judgement alle?

----------


## kandahassan

> aaru paranju ?
> kerala 225 undenkil .. opening day 3cr confirmed...
> 1st weekend 8cr
> 1st week 13cr
> 
> ithilum kooduthal povaan aanu chance


yes ee updates 100% correct anu....AI will release around 1500-1600 screens alone in south india  :Band: 

keralathil 250 aanu lakshyam...but 225 okke kittullu..will break jillas record  :Band: 

pinne indyayil ettavum kooduthal theateril irangunna chithravum AI  aayirikkum....tamll ,telugu , bengali , bhojpuri , marathi ,hindi , jpaneese versions confirmed anu
...telugu titled as "Manoharudu"  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ithokke oru pre-determined or under estimated judgement alle?


pre determined onnumalla..
kamal oru over rated actor aanu.. vikravum..
pakshe vikaram ne kamal nod compare cheyyumbo kamal under rated aakum
thenali kaanoo.. mahanadhi kaanoo.. nalla vyathasam ille..  aa vyathasam onnum vikramil kaanilla..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> yes ee updates 100% correct anu....AI will release around 1500-1600 screens alone in south india 
> 
> keralathil 250 aanu lakshyam...but 225 okke kittullu..will break jillas record 
> 
> pinne indyayil ettavum kooduthal theateril irangunna chithravum AI  aayirikkum....tamll ,telugu , bengali , bhojpuri , marathi ,hindi , jpaneese versions confirmed anu
> ...telugu titled as "Manoharudu"


premikudu
bhaaratheeyudu
okka okkadu
aparichithadu
snehithudu

MANOHARUDU

----------


## kandahassan

> premikudu
> bhaaratheeyudu
> okka okkadu
> aparichithadu
> snehithudu
> 
> MANOHARUDU


ella perinte pinnilum kodu , kidu , okkadu , kundaadu ennokke undallo :Laughing: 

entha tinju anna ithinte artham ???

----------


## kevin

> Ee Versatile ennathu kondu entha udesikkunnathu? in accordance with Kamal ?


actionum comedyum romanceum ellam cheyyumallo kamal, athum valare authentic aaytu..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ella perinte pinnilum kodu , kidu , okkadu , kundaadu ennokke undallo
> 
> entha tinju anna ithinte artham ???


prathyekich arthamonnumilla.. kelkkan rasam alle.. dududududu

----------


## Iam RMU

> ithenthaa ikka padamo ?


no, a shankarettan padam  :Celebrate005:

----------


## Nithz

Chiyaan Vikram's latest click at #AI crew member Vivek Anand's wedding

----------


## kevin

bhojpuri version okke undo, avanmar ithu kandal theatrl bodham kettu veezhumallo..

----------


## kandahassan

> bhojpuri version okke undo, avanmar ithu kandal theatrl bodham kettu veezhumallo..


athe athe....avanmarude padangalokkke onnu kaananam  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

reliance AI ettedukunnu ennu kettu.....125 croreinaanu padam vaangikunnathu ....good movie  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Viru

> yes ee updates 100% correct anu....AI will release around 1500-1600 screens alone in south india 
> 
> keralathil 250 aanu lakshyam...but 225 okke kittullu..will break jillas record 
> 
> pinne indyayil ettavum kooduthal theateril irangunna chithravum AI  aayirikkum....tamll ,telugu , bengali , bhojpuri , marathi ,hindi , jpaneese versions confirmed anu
> ...telugu titled as "Manoharudu"


250 theatera  :Laughing:  appo odikondirikuna malyalam padagal oke nirthi vaykumo 

atho ore azchatheke vere padagal onum release cheyille

Sreekaleeswary thanalle kerala distributon

----------


## kandahassan

> 250 theatera  appo odikondirikuna malyalam padagal oke nirthi vaykumo 
> 
> atho ore azchatheke vere padagal onum release cheyille
> 
> Sreekaleeswary thanalle kerala distributon


SK rights vaangiyitilla....huge amount anu chodikunnathu ennu kettu  :Ho: 

AI vannal pinne aa 1-2 weekil oru malayala padavum rls kaanilla  :Band:  :Band: 

also paramaavadhi theateril ittu maximum casu ivdunnu vaarum....banglore days 1 week kondu nediyathu AI 3 -4 divasam kond
ivdannu vaarum  :Yes:

----------


## Viru

> SK rights vaangiyitilla....huge amount anu chodikunnathu ennu kettu 
> 
> AI vannal pinne aa 1-2 weekil oru malayala padavum rls kaanilla 
> 
> also paramaavadhi theateril ittu maximum casu ivdunnu vaarum....*banglore days 1 week kondu nediyathu AI 3 -4 divasam kond
> ivdannu vaarum*


Swamiyeeee  :Vandivittu:

----------


## kandahassan

> Swamiyeeee


Banglore days 98 theateril irakki 1 week kond ivde ninnum around 8 crore nedi....AI 225 theateril irakki 
keralathil ninnum ee amound 3-4 daysil collect cheyyum ennu thonunille ?????

BD inekkal hype + wom ippol thanne ithinund

1- shankar factor
2- shankar & vikram after annyan
3-AR rahmaan
4- gopi ji

ithrayokke pore ??????

ella theateril 5 shows / day vachu kallikumpol first day thanne 3 crore vaarum  :Band:

----------


## Viru

> Banglore days 98 theateril irakki 1 week kond ivde ninnum around 8 crore nedi....AI 225 theateril irakki 
> keralathil ninnum ee amound 3-4 daysil collect cheyyum ennu thonunille ?????
> 
> *BD inekkal hype + wom ippol thanne ithinund*
> 
> 1- shankar factor
> 2- shankar & vikram after annyan
> 3-AR rahmaan
> 4- gopi ji
> ...


Ithoke eppo : :Badpc: 

Pine shakar factor oke ulathe thane enalum other language filim oke ivide collect cheyunathine ore limit und

After all ingane ore padam varunene okke keralathil ethra pearke ariyamo entho

----------


## kandahassan

> Ithoke eppo :
> 
> Pine shakar factor oke ulathe thane enalum other language filim oke ivide collect cheyunathine ore limit und
> 
> After all ingane ore padam varunene okke keralathil ethra pearke ariyamo entho


.AI de power enthennu ningal kandariyum.....wait for that day  :Band:  :Band: 

ippol thanne schoolium collegilumokke payyanmaarude idayil ee padam trend ayi maari kazhinju  :Band:

----------


## Viru

> .AI de power enthennu ningal kandariyum.....wait for that day 
> 
> ippol thanne schoolium collegilumokke payyanmaarude idayil ee padam trend ayi maari kazhinju


Ee padam van hit ayal etavum santhohikuna alkaril onne njanayirikum

pakshe ee keralathil kodikalke ore vilayum kodukathathile ulu sankadam

----------


## GangsteR

> .AI de power enthennu ningal kandariyum.....wait for that day 
> 
> ippol thanne schoolium collegilumokke payyanmaarude idayil ee padam trend ayi maari kazhinju


 
tinjuJISHNU id hack cheytho?

----------


## JJK

> Ithoke eppo :Pine shakar factor oke ulathe thane enalum other language filim oke ivide collect cheyunathine ore limit undAfter all ingane ore padam varunene okke keralathil ethra pearke ariyamo entho


200 range il theater kittiyal bd record pani akum, 1st look polum erangatta Ai ke eppole hype unde, trailer okke varumbo nokkikko, Jilla level hype ettum...

----------


## kandahassan

> tinjuJISHNU id hack cheytho?


sathyam parayumpol tinju annante melpott kerunnathenthina ????

big Msinte varan pona projects ethennum polum ariyatha payyanmaarkku AI ne patti ariyam :Yes: 

vikram thadi kootiyathum , kurachathumokke ippol payyanmaarude idayile charcha vishayangal anu  :Yes:

----------


## Viru

> 200 range il theater kittiyal bd record pani akum, 1st look polum erangatta Ai ke eppole hype unde, trailer okke varumbo nokkikko, Jilla level hype ettum...


Endiran iragiyapol T20 de oke first weak record break cheytho?ore massive initial eduthu enathe sathyam

athre varan pokunulu ithum,Pine rejani factor ivide ilene orkanam

wom extreme positive anenkil it has potential to break some record enathe sathyam thane

----------


## kandahassan

> Endiran iragiyapol T20 de oke first weak record break cheytho?ore massive initial eduthu enathe sathyam
> 
> athre varan pokunulu ithum,Pine rejani factor ivide ilene orkanam
> 
> wom extreme positive anenkil it has potential to break some record enathe sathyam thane


enthiran timeile status alla ippol...........theaters ellam renovote cheythu...ticket rates kootti...multiplex collections ellamkoodi akumpol
AI will be a milestone  :Band:

----------


## Viru

> enthiran timeile status alla ippol...........theaters ellam renovote cheythu...ticket rates kootti...multiplex collections ellamkoodi akumpol
> AI will be a milestone


Endirane 2 kollam munpe iragiyatha T20

----------


## kandahassan

> Endirane 2 kollam munpe iragiyatha T20


AI  Teaser kaanumpol ningalkellam manasilaakum  :Band:

----------


## Viru

> AI  Teaser kaanumpol ningalkellam manasilaakum


Ninga paranja pole okke nadanal santhosham

Vikram annan  :Clap3:  :Clap3:

----------


## kandahassan

A big loss to samantha  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying: 

ee movile 1-2 scenes cheyyan patilennu paranja samantha pinmaariyathu...2 piece scene und..kidu anenna kettathu ..
van setil oru neeradi kulam ...athil arayannagalodappam neeradunna amy  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> sathyam parayumpol tinju annante melpott kerunnathenthina ????
> 
> big Msinte varan pona projects ethennum polum ariyatha payyanmaarkku AI ne patti ariyam
> 
> vikram thadi kootiyathum , kurachathumokke ippol payyanmaarude idayile charcha vishayangal anu


machanae njan aarudeyum melae kayariyatalla..angeru ividae kurae pottattaram adichu vidaarundu, so paranjata..as a shankar fan ee film all time blockbuster aakanam enna entaeyum agraham

----------


## GangsteR

> A big loss to samantha 
> 
> ee movile 1-2 scenes cheyyan patilennu paranja samantha pinmaariyathu...2 piece scene und..kidu anenna kettathu ..
> van setil oru neeradi kulam ...athil arayannagalodappam neeradunna amy


samantaku entho skin pblm anganae ee role poyi enna kettathu

----------


## kandahassan

> machanae njan aarudeyum melae kayariyatalla..angeru ividae kurae pottattaram adichu vidaarundu, so paranjata..as a shankar fan ee film all time blockbuster aakanam enna entaeyum agraham


pulli valya shankar fan anu.....athukonda  :Yes3: 

AI vallom pottiyal tinju annan suicide vallom cheyyumo entho  :Ahupinne:

----------


## kandahassan

> samantaku entho skin pblm anganae ee role poyi enna kettathu


no...1-2 sceninecholliya pinmaariyathu..renumeration 1.5 crore anu fix cheythathu....avalude nashtam amikku nettam  :Band:

----------


## Viru

> A big loss to samantha 
> 
> ee movile 1-2 scenes cheyyan patilennu paranja samantha pinmaariyathu...2 piece scene und..kidu anenna kettathu ..
> van setil oru neeradi kulam ...athil arayannagalodappam neeradunna amy


Thalake akathe oolam ulla ore nadiyum shakar padam vendane vaykilla

vere vala reason kanum

----------


## GangsteR

> pulli valya shankar fan anu.....athukonda 
> 
> AI vallom pottiyal tinju annan suicide vallom cheyyumo entho


athinu munpae ividae ellarum koodi angerae valichu keerum

----------


## GangsteR

> no...1-2 sceninecholliya pinmaariyathu..renumeration 1.5 crore anu fix cheythathu....avalude nashtam amikku nettam


ennalum two piece oke ittu over glamorous aayi ipozhae verupikenda ennu karuthi kanum.

----------


## Nithz

Chiyaan‬ ‪‎Vikram‬ @ Director Vijay & Amala Paul's Engagement !!

----------


## JJK

> Endiran iragiyapol T20 de oke first weak record break cheytho?ore massive initial eduthu enathe sathyamathre varan pokunulu ithum,Pine rejani factor ivide ilene orkanamwom extreme positive anenkil it has potential to break some record enathe sathyam thane


t-20 kerala bo nte annate maximum aane, increased ticket rate il aane, bd t-20 ye okke vettichad, pinne Ai ellam big capacity theater il aakum release,, bd onnum angane alla..

----------


## Viru

> t-20 kerala bo nte annate maximum aane, increased ticket rate il aane, bd t-20 ye okke vettichad, pinne Ai ellam big capacity theater il aakum release,, bd onnum angane alla..


Njan athine BD T20 ye veticha karyam onum alla paranjathe,T20 ke shesham 2 varsham kazhinje iragiya filim ane endhiran enite athe enthe T20 ye break cheyatha

Enthayalum shankar with Rejani>Shankar with vikram.Endhiran oke ivide iragiyapozhum bramada hype undayirunu ,128 theateril mato undayirunu anathe record anene thonunu

----------


## AslaN

:yahooo :Yahoo:

----------


## JJK

> Njan athine BD T20 ye veticha karyam onum alla paranjathe,T20 ke shesham 2 varsham kazhinje iragiya filim ane endhiran enite athe enthe T20 ye break cheyatha
> 
> Enthayalum shankar with Rejani>Shankar with vikram.Endhiran oke ivide iragiyapozhum bramada hype undayirunu ,128 theateril mato undayirunu anathe record anene thonunu


Lal+mam+sg+dileep+jayaram+joshy>shankar+rajany
nivin+dq+fahad+nazriya+anjaly<vikram+shankar

bakki ai ke +ve wom vannal nammukke kaanam..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Peter Hein regrets missing Ai
Posted by Surendhar MK onJune 7, 2014


Peter Hein is one the established stunt artists in
Indian cinema. But he deeply regrets missing ace
filmmaker Shankar’s magnum-opus Ai due to prior
commitments with other films. He has earlier
worked with Shankar in three consecutive films
Anniyan, Sivaji and Endhiran. His daredevil stunts
and its spectacular staging left everyone in awe
and he received wide accolades for the film.
“I broke 19 bones during the shooting of Endhiran
and food had to be injected through the hip part of
the body as I couldn’t open my mouth and use my
hands,” reveals Peter Hein. On missing Ai,
“Shankar gives people the freedom to explore and
come up with their best. He it was who catapulted
my career to another level,” regrets Peter Hein who
is currently working on SS Rajamouli epic period
flick Baahubali in Tollywood.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 250 theatera  appo odikondirikuna malyalam padagal oke nirthi vaykumo 
> 
> atho ore azchatheke vere padagal onum release cheyille
> 
> Sreekaleeswary thanalle kerala distributon


nirthi vekkumaayirikum..
release cheyyillayirikum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ithoke eppo :
> 
> Pine shakar factor oke ulathe thane enalum other language filim oke ivide collect cheyunathine ore limit und
> 
> After all ingane ore padam varunene okke keralathil ethra pearke ariyamo entho


other language padangal collect cheyyunathinu limit und..
indian 1995 il tvm collxn 40lk aanu.. kalapani-hitler range
endhiran 2010 ile kerala top grosser aanennanu ente viswasam
sivaji 2007 ile top grossers il 1 aanu

Ai poloru padam irangunath ethra perk ariyumennariyilla..  gentleman irangumbol oruthanum pratheekshichu koodi kaanilla..
anniyan first day ente oppam queue il idichu nilkuna aal ennod " entha sambavam" ennu chodichu..
njan chodhichu enth sambavam ? alla ee padam eth bhaasha aanu ennokke.. appo chettan enthinaa vannath? alla mothathil oru oolam.. ath kandu vannathaanu ennu  :Yes3:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> tinjuJISHNU id hack cheytho?


ente aahyathe anuyaayi aanu...

----------


## DRACCULA

*EE padathinte trailer undavillennu oru news kettu?? ullathanoo??*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Endiran iragiyapol T20 de oke first weak record break cheytho?ore massive initial eduthu enathe sathyam
> 
> athre varan pokunulu ithum,Pine rejani factor ivide ilene orkanam
> 
> wom extreme positive anenkil it has potential to break some record enathe sathyam thane


t20 - endhiran ticket charges vallya vyathasam kaanillallo..
t20 kku 1st 3days entho ticket charge double aayirunille ??
t20 6.5cr aprox aanu 1st week
endhiran 5.75cr um.. 2nd best

endhiran nu record idaan pattanjathinu karanam malayala cinema charithrathile ekkalatheyum no:1 opening aayirunu t20.. ennittum athinaduth ethi.
t20- 75 lakhs = endhiran , endhiran-1.25cr = pazasi

Ai kku munnil initial records onnum vallya sambavam alla.. banglore days pole ulla oru thammil bedham thommane ulloo

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> pulli valya shankar fan anu.....athukonda 
> 
> AI vallom pottiyal tinju annan suicide vallom cheyyumo entho



Ai irangi 20cr collect cheythu kazhinjitt suicide cheyyanam ennaayirunu ente plan..
shanker appozhekkum vere padam announce cheythaal neeti vakkum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Thalake akathe oolam ulla ore nadiyum shakar padam vendane vaykilla
> 
> vere vala reason kanum


meera jasmine boys vendennu vachennu kettirunu.. glamor cheyyan pattilla enno matto

aiswarya rai anniyanum sivajiyum cheythillallo..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> bhojpuri version okke undo, avanmar ithu kandal theatrl bodham kettu veezhumallo..


onnamathe praanthanmaar aanu..  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Iam RMU

:Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## xeon

*Ai .... Yeppo verum  maameeeeeee............

Veruummmmmm aanaa Veraathu ............................*

----------


## xeon

Real to reel, all happening in ‪#‎AI‬
Shankar, known for his highly experimental filmmaking style, is at it again. For the first time, the director is introducing a gay character in a pivotal role in his upcoming flick, Ai, which stars Chiyaan Vikram and Amy Jackson as protagonists.
High-profile make-up artiste, Ojas Rajani, who is behind the stylish looks of celebrities like Aishwarya Rai, Priyanka Chopra, Sridevi, Katrina Kaif and others, has bagged the role. ‪#‎Ojas‬ will be playing himself, a celebrity make-up artist from Mumbai, in a character called Osma in Ai.
The film is produced by Aascar Films and Ojas’ role has much bearing on the script.
The B’town celebrity stylist is in Chennai in connection with a glitzy wedding when DC caught up with him. “My association with Shankarji began right from the days of his film, Hindustani. I did the make-up for Urmila in that film. Then I did Anniyan where I was the make-up and hair artiste for Sada. Later, ‪#‎Sivaji‬ and ‪#‎Robo‬ happened. Shankarji has always been fascinated with the way I work and with my character — the way I am. He used to tell me that he would cast me one day in his films,” Ojas tells us.
Gays are not always portrayed in a well researched or rounded manner in films, be it Hindi or Tamil, and didn’t he have apprehensions about the role? He responds, “Shankarji’s vision is different. I do agree that in Bollywood, we are shown in a demeaning manner in films. But what ‪#‎Shankar‬ ji offered me was an awesome character where I play myself in a love triangle. That’s the main reason I agreed to go on board. In fact, I was brought into Ai for Amy Jackson’s styling. Incidentally, I turned an actor,” Ojas says.
Ojas adds, “I designed my own wardrobe. Shankarji gave me a good budget for my clothes. Since I had worked with ‪#‎Vikram‬ in ‪#‎Anniyan‬, the comfort levels were high. I wrote my dialogues in Hindi and English. Since my work involved doubling as a make up artiste for Amy, it was quite a tightrope walk.”
Will his acting stint continue? “If something interesting comes up, why not?” he says with a laugh. “I am not passionate about going in front of the camera. I am happy in my own space being a celebrity make-up artiste,” he ends.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Viru

> 


Enthinada chirikane  :Kettoda: 

shakarettan  :Yeye:

----------


## Viru

> 


Suryayem koode idu

----------


## Iam RMU

> Enthinada chirikane 
> 
> shakarettan


njan e threadile posts vayich chirichatha.enalum ne thala vech kodthalo  :Laugh:

----------


## Viru

> njan e threadile posts vayich chirichatha.enalum ne thala vech kodthalo


Athe manasilayi  :Laughing:  bw njan annate postine alade thalavachathe

vere ulavarke replay koduthatha

pakshe annan poki,njan ini ee vazhike illa :Vandivittu:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Athe manasilayi  bw njan annate postine alade thalavachathevere ulavarke replay koduthathapakshe annan poki,njan ini ee vazhike illa


jeevan venel vandivitto  :Vandivittu:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


billa okke cheyyanamenkil ajith/rajni venam.. tamil stars il oru power feel cheyyunath avar 2 perum aanu

----------


## kandahassan

> billa okke cheyyanamenkil ajith/rajni venam.. tamil stars il oru power feel cheyyunath avar 2 perum aanu


ajithinte screen presence anyaayam anu  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: ...dialogue onnum parayathe vannu ninnalum mass anu :Yes: 

vijay ella padathilum ore range dialogue delivery  :Doh:  , ore style acting  :Doh:  daance maathram kollam  :Yes:

----------


## Viru

> ajithinte screen presence anyaayam anu ...dialogue onnum parayathe vannu ninnalum mass anu
> 
> *vijay ella padathilum ore range dialogue delivery  , ore style acting :doh*: daance maathram kollam


Still angerude padathinte opening n collections  :Giveup:

----------


## ballu

enna release ? diwali anno?

----------


## Viru

> enna release ? diwali anno?


Diwalike 1st look varumayirikum  :Laughing:

----------


## ballu

> Diwalike 1st look varumayirikum



graphic work kaaranam anno delay ?
shankar ayya kondu time eduthalum disappoint cheyula

----------


## Viru

> graphic work kaaranam anno delay ?
> shankar ayya kondu time eduthalum disappoint cheyula


ariyathila bhai orupade news kelkunund 

mikavarum adutha pongaline kanulu enna enike thonune 

pakshe pongaline thane Linga kanum ennum kelkunu so urapilla

Pine disappoint onum akilene mathram alla ithe almost sure shot thane

----------


## kandahassan

> graphic work kaaranam anno delay ?
> shankar ayya kondu time eduthalum disappoint cheyula


padathinte total budget 150 crore ( including promotion)

shankar salary - 20 crore
vikram salary - 15 crore
AR rahman - 10 crore
amy jackson +suresh gopi + santhanam+ upen patel +....... = 10 crore ( all casts + junior artists + dancers)
other works (camera , editing ,singers .....) ellamkoodi 15 crore

so 70 crore is for all these main leads renumeration.....what about remaining 80 crore ????????

1 - what do u think about the graphics - technical cost of this AI movie from 80 crores ????

----------


## GangsteR

> enna release ? diwali anno?


diwalikkanenkil Kaththiyudae karyatil teerumanam aakum

----------


## GangsteR

Aishwarya Rai’s make-up artist plays a crucial role in ‘Ai’
Posted by Surendhar MK onJune 9, 2014


Bollywood’s celebrated make-up artist Ojas Rajani
has bagged an important role in Shankar’s Ai.
Rajani will play himself in the film, a transgender
make-up artist who hails from Mumbai. He has
worked with who’s who of the Bollywood including
Aishwarya Rai, Sri Devi, Sonam Kapoor, Deepika
Padukone and many others.
In an interview to a daily, Ojas shares how he
received this role from Shankar, “ My association
with Shankarji began right from the days of his
film, Hindustani. I did the make-up for Urmila in
that film. Then I did Anniyan where I was the
make-up and hair artiste for Sada. Later, Sivaji and
Robo happened. Shankarji has always been
fascinated with the way I work and with my
character — the way I am. He used to tell me that
he would cast me one day in his films. ”
“In Ai, I play myself in a love triangle. That’s the
main reason I agreed to go on board. In fact, I was
brought into Ai for Amy Jackson’s styling.
Incidentally, I turned an actor,” adds Ojas Rajani.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar recreates a Chinese park in Pollachi for ‘Ai’
Posted by Surendhar MK onJune 9, 2014


Director Shankar is synonymous to grandeur in
Tamil cinema. His films are known for spectacular
production values, and ingenious sets, especially
for songs. Now, the maverick filmmaker has done
it again for the Vikram and Amy Jackson starrer Ai.
He has re-created a Chinese park in the
hinterlands of Pollachi for shooting a song
sequence. Apparently, he was denied permission
to shoot the song in the park by the Chinese
authorities and sources say Shankar was hell-bent
on recreating the same in Tamil Nadu ever since.
After much deliberation, Shankar and art director
T. Muthuraj started working on the park six months
back since some exotic plants and flowers needed
time to grow. The crew shot a beautiful romantic
number inside the park after it was fully
constructed and it will be a visual treat to the
audiences, says a reliable source.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> diwalikkanenkil Kaththiyudae karyatil teerumanam aakum


August aakan chance undu... Engil pinne Anjaan M@@nch@@n aakumm.....  Ee rajyathu engilum undayal kollam

----------


## GangsteR

> August aakan chance undu... Engil pinne Anjaan M@@nch@@n aakumm.....  Ee rajyathu engilum undayal kollam


yaa Augustil irangiyal Anjaanum pani kuttum.... Oru shankar film irangumbol opposite vj, surya or ajith aayalum affect cheyyum bcz shankar filnintae range verae aanu

----------


## xeon

> yaa Augustil irangiyal Anjaanum pani kuttum.... Oru shankar film irangumbol opposite vj, surya or ajith aayalum affect cheyyum bcz shankar filnintae range verae aanu


Pakshe Vijay film angane aanennu enikku thonnunnilla..  :Spam:

----------


## kevin

ee thread poottikoode, oru official announcement aaytu open chey..veruthe manushyane menakkeduthan... ini enthenkilum undavumo ennariyan chumma keri open cheythu nokkum..angane sthiram shashi aavunnu...

----------


## GangsteR

> ee thread poottikoode, oru official announcement aaytu open chey..veruthe manushyane menakkeduthan... ini enthenkilum undavumo ennariyan chumma keri open cheythu nokkum..angane sthiram shashi aavunnu...


no stills, no first look, no trailer ...still Replies: 3,515
Views: 223,675 ithu tannae mathi ee padatintae hype manasilakan

----------


## GangsteR

> Pakshe Vijay film angane aanennu enikku thonnunnilla..


ok...no objection :On The Quiet2:

----------


## xeon

> ok...no objection


 :Girl Mad:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ai crew erect expensive China Park set in Pollachi
Tuesday ,June 10,2014


Post production work is currently going on for upcoming
film Ai, as the shooting has nearly been wrapped up.
Vikram and Amy Jackson are starring in the lead roles.
Others in the cast include Upen Patel, Suresh Gopi in and
Santhanam.
The latest buzz about the movie is that the crew has set up
a China park set in Pollachi for filming some key scenes.
It seems they spent around Rs. 1 crore on the minutely
detailed set which took six months to set up.
Ai is a magnum opus produced by Venu Ravichandran
under Aascar Films banner.
Of course, fans are eagerly awaiting the release of the film
which marks the comeback of the successful Shankar-
Vikram combination after their last venture "Anniyan".

----------


## GangsteR

China Park Set For Ai!

Director Shankar is now busy overseeing the
post production work of his upcoming film Ai . This film
stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles and Upen
Patel, Santhanam, and Suresh Gopi in the supporting cast.
The latest update is that the team has erected a China
park set in Pollachi to shoot some important scenes. We
hear that the team has spent about Rs. 1 crore to build the
set. It is said that it took 6 months to erect the set as it
had some minute detailing in it. Ai is produced by Venu
Ravichandran under the banner of Aascar Films. The fans
are eagerly waiting for this magnum opus to hit the
screens.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz

Ai Teaser Vijay Awardsinte Annu Release Cheyyum ennu NEWS Kettu... Athayathu ee Month 21st nu aanu ennu thonunnu..

so athu vare wait cheyyam... athu kazhinjal...







athu kazhinjalum njan wait cheyyum.. Van Thirichu Varavu aakum Chiyaante athinu vendi etra kaalam kathirikkananum ready

----------


## GangsteR

> Ai Teaser Vijay Awardsinte Annu Release Cheyyum ennu NEWS Kettu... Athayathu ee Month 21st nu aanu ennu thonunnu..
> 
> so athu vare wait cheyyam... athu kazhinjal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no chance, rumour aakum....pinnae ithu ee varsham release kanilla ennu ekadesham urappayi

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Pakshe Vijay film angane aanennu enikku thonnunnilla..


 :Ahupinne:  vijay and vijayakanth  randu pereyum shanker padam badhikkilla

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sony Music South

Director Shankar, a pioneer in films that stand for grandeur,
style and substance in equal measure joins hands once
again with National award winning actor Vikram for the
much-awaited # Ai .
This exciting film with stunning visuals has music by the one
and only A.R.Rahman. Audio releases soon!

----------


## xeon

> Sony Music South
> 
> Director Shankar, a pioneer in films that stand for grandeur,
> style and substance in equal measure joins hands once
> again with National award winning actor Vikram for the
> much-awaited # Ai .
> This exciting film with stunning visuals has music by the one
> and only A.R.Rahman. Audio releases soon!


*HMm.. Audio release soonn..Hmm..  kettittundu kettittundu ... kure kettittundu...
*

----------


## michael

ithu ini ennu release aakum next year vishuvinu enkilum kaanumo....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

AI crew members in Ooty Shooting spot..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Sony Music South
> 
> Director Shankar, a pioneer in films that stand for grandeur,
> style and substance in equal measure joins hands once
> again with National award winning actor Vikram for the
> much-awaited # Ai .
> This exciting film with stunning visuals has music by the one
> and only A.R.Rahman. Audio releases soon!


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar recreates china in pollachi


Director Shankar is busy with the post- production works of Ai, now the latest we hear is that while shooting in China Shankar and Ai team couldn't shoot some scenes as they were
denied permissions. After coming to India, Shankar is said
to have re-created a set similar to the park located in
China at Pollachi where they shot a song and some scenes.
Sources say the audio launch of the film is likely to happen
by next week and film will be released in the month of
August. Ai has Vikram, Amy Jackson, Suresh Gopi, Upen
Patel and many to its star cast.

----------


## Iam RMU

Vikram look  :salut:   :Eek:

----------


## xeon

Irakki Vidade iavaneeeeeeeee

----------


## GangsteR

China recreated in Pollachi for 'Ai'
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, June 11, 2014]


Director Shankar's most awaited project 'Ai' is nearing
completion.
It is to be noted that script of 'Ai' includes many important
sequences in China and the team had a long schedule in
the Communist ruled country. Now we have come to know
that, the team could not shoot some important scenes in
China. Hence the director has decided to shot them in
India itself. For this a set resembling a park in China has
been erected in Pollachi. The scenes that are left out and a
song are expected to be shot in this set.
Meanwhile sources reveal that the music album of 'Ai'
composed by A.R.Rahman can be expected to hit the
audio market within the end of this month. The film is
scheduled to release in August if things move as per plan.

----------


## xeon

> China recreated in Pollachi for 'Ai'
> IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, June 11, 2014]
> 
> 
> Director Shankar's most awaited project 'Ai' is nearing
> completion.
> It is to be noted that script of 'Ai' includes many important
> sequences in China and the team had a long schedule in
> the Communist ruled country. Now we have come to know
> ...


Ace director of India Cash ingane pottichu kalikkayanallo.. Dappe Dappe Dappe ennu

----------


## GangsteR

> Ace director of India Cash ingane pottichu kalikkayanallo.. Dappe Dappe Dappe ennu


recently 3 cr set ittu oru song shoot cheytirunnu...

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

# AI_Location

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

Chiyaan & Shankar

----------


## GangsteR

> Chiyaan & Shankar


ithu anniyan allae

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Last schedule of Shankar's # Ai starring Vikram expected
to be over very soon & audio launch may happen by end
of july music by A.r.rahman produced by Aascar Films.

----------


## Nithz

> ithu anniyan allae


Alla Ai Shooting Location Still aanu.....

----------


## xeon

> 




*enna kodumaii sir ithuuuuuuuuuuu *  :Vedi:

----------


## GangsteR

Amy @ # Ai location !!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## anupkerb1

Deepavali release

----------


## anupkerb1

then Pongal

----------


## Nithz

This Is Gonna  Repeat In Ai 



Keep Calm & Wait For Ai

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> this is gonna  repeat in ai 
> 
> 
> 
> keep calm & wait for ai



*okke sariya saareee... Pakshe ithokke ee janmam engilum saadaranakkarakku screenil kaanan okkuo*

----------


## Nithz

> *okke sariya saareee... Pakshe ithokke ee janmam engilum saadaranakkarakku screenil kaanan okkuo*


athu kondu aanu njan adiyil "keep calm & wait for ai" ennu ittathu..

padam enthayalum irangum vishamikanda... 

Samayam Aakumbo Irangikolum..

----------


## GangsteR

> *okke sariya saareee... Pakshe ithokke ee janmam engilum saadaranakkarakku screenil kaanan okkuo*


enikku thonunilla

----------


## GangsteR

> athu kondu aanu njan adiyil "keep calm & wait for ai" ennu ittathu..
> 
> padam enthayalum irangum vishamikanda... 
> 
> Samayam Aakumbo Irangikolum..


calm aayi avasanam mental aakatae irunal mathi

----------


## xeon

> athu kondu aanu njan adiyil "keep calm & wait for ai" ennu ittathu..
> 
> padam enthayalum irangum vishamikanda... 
> 
> Samayam Aakumbo Irangikolum..


Pakshe padathinte aadyam aadyam edutha shots okke pazhakikkondu irikkayalle... Aa difference kaanan kazhiyathirunnaal bhaagyam  :Warnred:

----------


## karthi007

Shankaranna namichu....

----------


## xeon

> Shankaranna namichu....


jai shankar annaaya namoh namaha

----------


## Nithz

> Pakshe padathinte aadyam aadyam edutha shots okke pazhakikkondu irikkayalle... Aa difference kaanan kazhiyathirunnaal bhaagyam





Athellam Kando Padam Irangumbo ellavarum Njettikolum..

Aadyam edutha shotukal okke pazhaki engilum ah difference padathil kaanikathe irikkan Shankaru nokkikolum

Anniyan le fight sequence In Martial Arts School 25 days il aanu eduthathu..  athu kandaal parayumo ??

Athu pole ithilum Kidikkum

Teaser Kandavar paranjathu NEXT GENERATION Film Making Ennu Aanu..

Sooo.. Lets Wait For The Epic Movie 

Tinju Bhai Undayirunengil Ellathinum Chutta Marupadi Thannene :(

----------


## GangsteR

> Athellam Kando Padam Irangumbo ellavarum Njettikolum..
> 
> Aadyam edutha shotukal okke pazhaki engilum ah difference padathil kaanikathe irikkan Shankaru nokkikolum
> 
> Anniyan le fight sequence In Martial Arts School 25 days il aanu eduthathu..  athu kandaal parayumo ??
> 
> Athu pole ithilum Kidikkum
> 
> Teaser Kandavar paranjathu NEXT GENERATION Film Making Ennu Aanu..
> ...


angeru evidae poyi

----------


## xeon

> Athellam Kando Padam Irangumbo ellavarum Njettikolum..
> 
> Aadyam edutha shotukal okke pazhaki engilum ah difference padathil kaanikathe irikkan Shankaru nokkikolum
> 
> Anniyan le fight sequence In Martial Arts School 25 days il aanu eduthathu..  athu kandaal parayumo ??
> 
> Athu pole ithilum Kidikkum
> 
> Teaser Kandavar paranjathu NEXT GENERATION Film Making Ennu Aanu..
> ...


*Wait cheythu wait cheythu kuzhanju bhai.. Impatience .....  Shankar + Vikram + ARR + Veta   workshop + Vairamuthu ........ orkkan koode vayya    Irakki Vidada avane.. cant wait any more...

*

----------


## xeon

> angeru evidae poyi



Ai yude verukal thedi poi kaanum

----------


## GangsteR

> Ai yude verukal thedi poi kaanum


angerae anganae mungaan vittu kooda, padam release aaya seshavum ividae kananam

----------


## GangsteR

> *Wait cheythu wait cheythu kuzhanju bhai.. Impatience .....  Shankar + Vikram + ARR + Veta   workshop + Vairamuthu ........ orkkan koode vayya    Irakki Vidada avane.. cant wait any more...
> 
> *


" keep calm & wait for ai " calm calm.....

----------


## kandahassan

> angerae anganae mungaan vittu kooda, padam release aaya seshavum ividae kananam


angeru ban ayatha....1 week kazhiyumpol varum  :Yahoo:

----------


## xeon

> angerae anganae mungaan vittu kooda, padam release aaya seshavum ividae kananam


Hmm.. Eee pokku poya randu onam undalum athu nadakkula

----------


## xeon

> angeru ban ayatha....1 week kazhiyumpol varum


Ningal serikkum Chimpu fan aano? atho chimbunodu valla vairagyavum theerkkuvano

----------


## GangsteR

> angeru ban ayatha....1 week kazhiyumpol varum


angerudae kuravu ividae kaanunnundu

----------


## GangsteR

> Hmm.. Eee pokku poya randu onam undalum athu nadakkula


ethengilum onathinu urangumayirikkum...

----------


## GangsteR

> Ningal serikkum Chimpu fan aano? atho chimbunodu valla vairagyavum theerkkuvano


vinu mohan fan  :Giveup:

----------


## kandahassan

> vinu mohan fan


anjaan of mollywood  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> anjaan of mollywood


 :Death: ....

----------


## GangsteR

Today is the 700th day since the most expected and
awAIted movie # AI went on floors…
but we haven’t had a glimpse of the movie for almost 2
years
No first looks
No teasers
No trailers
No digital posters
Nothing !!!!
Fans are frustrated and desperate now
But why does it take that long
Ai is gonna be something which has been never done in
Indian cinema history
It is gonna be world class
Something unimaginable, Something marvellous and
stupendous Something which we cant even think of in
our dreams Just look at the names involved in this
project
# CHIYAAN # VIKRAM(MAN OF ACTING )
Shankar (MR.BRAMMANDAM)
ISAIPUYAL A.R. RahmanTHE MOZART OF MADRAS)
PC Sreeram ISC (PHOTOGRAPHY WIZARD)
Rising Sun Pictures (PROFESSIONALS IN VFX AND
SPECIAL EFFECTS)
Weta Workshop (PIONEER IN DIGITAL MAKEUP FIELD)♥
Each and every one in ‘AI’ crew are giving heart and soul
to the movie B)
3 Oscar WInners (Weta, Rising Sun Pictures and ARR)
5 National Award winners(Vikram, AR Rahman, PC
Sreeeram, Suresh Gopi, Muthuraj)
AI IS GONNA BE A TRENDSETTER …
SOMETHING EPIC BY CHIYAAN VIKRAM !!! he is
certainly a SUPER HUMAN !!!
He has for sure DREAMT BIG AND WORKED HARD !!!
WHEN HARD WORK CANT SUCCEED WHAT ELSE
CAN ??
Work hard be patient the rest will follow !!!!
This perfectly suits our CHIYAAN B)
AI IS WORTH THE TIME IT HAS TAKEN AND WHEN IT
RELEASES I CAN ASSURE YOU IT WOULD BE
MINDBLOWING… B)
KEEP CALM AND BELIEVE IN CHIYAAN!!!!(Y)
LET US BE PATIENT WAIT FOR AI RELEASE AND
REWARDTHIS MANS HARDWORK WITH A BIG
BLOCKBUSTER!!!
The longer you wait for something the more u will
appreciate it when you get it. Because anything worth
having is definitely worth waiting.

----------


## GangsteR

> Today is the 700th day since the most expected and
> awAIted movie # AI went on floors…
> but we haven’t had a glimpse of the movie for almost 2
> years
> No first looks
> No teasers
> No trailers
> No digital posters
> Nothing !!!!
> ...


ithokae screenil kandal mathiyaarnu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

official photos onnum illata kondu pilleru kittunna photos vechu adjust cheyunnu..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

PC Sriram's Dates Blocked Completely

PC Sriram is undoubtably, the leading cinematographer in
film Industry and has been a mentor for many current and
upcoming cinematographers. Apart from his
cinematographic works, he was much appreciated for his
directorial venture Kuruthipunal , which was submitted by
India as its official entry to the Oscars in 1996.
He is well known for his association with Mani Ratnam
and received critical acclaim for his work in films such as
Mouna Ragam, Nayagan, Agni Natchathiram and
Geetanjali. PC Sriram has worked as a cinematographer in
over 30 films spanning across Tamil, Telugu, Malayalam,
Kannada and Hindi, besides directing three films and a
few TV commercials.
Currenly, PC Sriram is working in Hindi movie Shamitabh
directed by R. Balki starring Amitabh Bachchan, Dhanush
and Akshara Hassan (in her debut) in the lead roles.
Recently, he finished his works with Shankar's mega-
budget movie Ai .
Lately, he finalized the story of an eminent director and
will be a busy bee till 2015 end as his dates are all
booked.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

AmyJackson in Ai

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

PC Sreeram booked till 2015


P C Sreeram is undoubtably, one of the legendary
cinematographers in the film industry. The latest about
the cinematographer is that he has just wrapped up the
schedule of the much-awaited Shankar's film Ai that has
Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead. The visuals in the
film are said to be breath-taking. He is also working in
Shamitabh, directed by R Balki that Amitabh Bachchan,
Dhanush and Akshara Haasan in the lead. We now hear
that he has finalized the story of an eminent director and
will be a busy bee till 2015 end as his dates are all
booked.
Apart from his cinematographic works, PC Sreeram was
much appreciated for his directorial venture Kuruthipunal,
which was nominated as India's official entry to the
Oscars in 1996. Sreeram is well known for his association
with Mani Ratnam and received critical acclaim for his
work in films like Mouna Ragam , Nayagan , Agni
Natchathiram and Geetanjali.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> Today is the 700th day since the most expected and
> awAIted movie # AI went on floors
> but we havent had a glimpse of the movie for almost 2
> years
> No first looks
> No teasers
> No trailers
> No digital posters
> Nothing !!!!
> ...



*Ithokke parayanum kelkkanum nallathu thanne..  But 700 days... approx 2 years... appo aa 2012 il edutha shots okke? athokke ippolathe pole perfect aakumo?  Old canned movies okke*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Ithokke parayanum kelkkanum nallathu thanne..  But 700 days... approx 2 years... appo aa 2012 il edutha shots okke? athokke ippolathe pole perfect aakumo?  Old canned movies okke*


irunnu pazhakan local malayalam padam onnum allallo....shankarintae ella padangalum ithu polae allae irangaru..apozhonnum shots okae pazhakiyatayi thiniyitilallo

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Oru official updatesum ille?
Music, teaser, trailer, release month??????

Atleast shooting theerno...means aa oru song baki undarunnallo..??! Pinne entho financial trouble oke? Aaro padam takeovet cheyyunnu ennoke...
Shankar idaku facebookilo mato updates idarundallo,athumille ippol?

----------


## GangsteR

> Oru official updatesum ille?
> Music, teaser, trailer, release month??????
> 
> Atleast shooting theerno...means aa oru song baki undarunnallo..??! Pinne entho financial trouble oke? Aaro padam takeovet cheyyunnu ennoke...
> Shankar idaku facebookilo mato updates idarundallo,athumille ippol?


At last 1cr set ittu oru song shoot okae cheyunnu, anganae kurae cash pottikunnu...baaki financial trouble n amy jackson pinangi ennokae kelkunnu rumour aakana chance....totally shankarintae cheettu keeri irikunnu, ini padam kazhinja seshamae update idu angeru...

----------


## GangsteR

Ee varsham vikraminu release onnum kaanilla

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Light work for # Ai

----------


## xeon

> At last 1cr set ittu oru song shoot okae cheyunnu, anganae kurae cash pottikunnu...baaki financial trouble n amy jackson pinangi ennokae kelkunnu rumour aakana chance....totally shankarintae cheettu keeri irikunnu, ini padam kazhinja seshamae update idu angeru...


*angeru pidikkum Full revenue recovery + enormous profit.. Shankar annan aara moan ...*

----------


## Nithz



----------


## anupkerb1

Oct 1 release . . . 
audio + trailer july last\august 1st wek release

----------


## anupkerb1

Oct 1 release . . . 
audio + trailer july last\august 1st wek release

----------


## Nithz

> Oct 1 release . . . 
> audio + trailer july last\august 1st wek release


Source ????

----------


## GangsteR

> Source ????


oru aagraham paranjatha  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

*1998 :  Sachin.... The inspiration and GOD of Numerous Indian fathers............

2008:   Sachin.... The inspiration and God of Their children  

2014: Ai ... The sky level expectation and await of many Indian Bachelors and Fathers

Some where some time in the distant Uncertain future approx 2030 : Ai ... The sky level expectation and await of children of those "many Indian Bachelors and Fathers"

Yeppo maamaaa veruvaaruuuuu   *

----------


## GangsteR

> *1998 :  Sachin.... The inspiration and GOD of Numerous Indian fathers............
> 
> 2008:   Sachin.... The inspiration and God of Their children  
> 
> 2014: Ai ... The sky level expectation and await of many Indian Bachelors and Fathers
> 
> Some where some time in the distant Uncertain future approx 2030 : Ai ... The sky level expectation and await of children of those "many Indian Bachelors and Fathers"
> 
> Yeppo maamaaa veruvaaruuuuu   *


 :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

Reliance interested to buy Ai...

----------


## xeon

> Reliance interested to buy Ai...


nokkiyappo ini indiyal bramhandamaai ithe ollu vaangan

----------


## GangsteR

> nokkiyappo ini indiyal bramhandamaai ithe ollu vaangan


itintae oru kuravu koodi undaarnu....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

Reliance distributes Ai, produces Enthiran 2


Buzz making vibes in Kollywood tinsel town that Reliance Entertainments is keen to snap the distribution rights of Vikram, Amy Jackson's Ai directed by Shankar.

At the same time it is also being reported that the producer is likely to produce Shankar's next Tamil film that is supposed to be Enthiran 2. Rumour-mills in the town says that Shankar has met Superstar Rajinikanth in Lingaa sets to discuss about the project.

Well there is no comment from the filmmakers office so far. If everything falls in the right place it will be a two-film deal for director Shankar with Reliance Entertainments. And viewers will most probably get to see Rajinikanth once again in dual roles.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kunjumon

Aadyam july 11th-inu irakkaan plan cheythathaa , work theerilla ennu kandappol teaser okke postpone cheythu..
ini anjaan kazhinju nokkiyaal mathi...
mikkavaarum onathinu irangum....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Aadyam july 11th-inu irakkaan plan cheythathaa , work theerilla ennu kandappol teaser okke postpone cheythu..
> ini anjaan kazhinju nokkiyaal mathi...
> mikkavaarum onathinu irangum....


ethu onam?..

----------


## veecee

> 


ithu padathile ano, polannu  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ithu padathile ano, polannu


 :Badpc:  :Badpc:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

ith 3d koodi irakkiyaal onnonnara collxn aayirikum  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

*teaser releasing @ july* 

 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> ith 3d koodi irakkiyaal onnonnara collxn aayirikum


3D kaanan chaance illa  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR

> 


machan tirumbi vandachu...  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

> ith 3d koodi irakkiyaal onnonnara collxn aayirikum


shankar kelkallae ini 3d aakiyal 2020 aakum release aakan

----------


## kunjumon

> ethu onam?..


ellaa varshavum onam undallo  :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR

> ellaa varshavum onam undallo


 :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## xeon

> *teaser releasing @ july*



Ithakke aaru paranju....

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithakke aaru paranju....


oru vishwasam alae....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ai song location

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ai combo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## saamy

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## Nithz

:Njanaaramon:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## karthi007

kurae kalam aayi.....

----------


## Nithz

Ai VFX Supervisor

----------


## xeon

*    kottum paattum engilum nadakkatte*

----------


## xeon

> Ai song location



*Ee pullinokke Shankar thanne red oxide adichathano??  Vene pullikaaran athokke cheythu kalayum.....

Any way... Anyaayam thanne anna.. ingerithokke evide poyi kandu pidichondu verunnu*

----------


## anupkerb1

tinJu kanan ilaloo ?? Ai delay ayathu konduu ula prathishedham anoo ?ee threadl kerane thonunilalooo....

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> *Ee pullinokke Shankar thanne red oxide adichathano??  Vene pullikaaran athokke cheythu kalayum.....
> 
> Any way... Anyaayam thanne anna.. ingerithokke evide poyi kandu pidichondu verunnu*


ithokae kanan waiting....

----------


## GangsteR

> tinJu kanan ilaloo ?? Ai delay ayathu konduu ula prathishedham anoo ?ee threadl kerane thonunilalooo....


angerum veruthu poyi kaanum...

----------


## xeon

*Ai oru spiritual awakening koodi aanu... Ai ellavareyum kshemikkan padippichu, Kshemayude vila padippichu,*

----------


## kandahassan

> *Ai oru spiritual awakening koodi aanu... Ai ellavareyum kshemikkan padippichu, Kshemayude vila padippichu,*


innale jaya tvyil ithinte oru news kaanichu....christmas release ennu paranju  :Ahupinne: 

nov rls kaanilla...vijayde padam , ajithinte padam ille ?????

christmasinu aanenkil AI will compett with amir khan's PK , srk's HNY  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR

@Nithz Idam maari irangiyavan thread title edit chei new title||‘Paththu Endrathukulla’||

----------


## GangsteR

> *Ai oru spiritual awakening koodi aanu... Ai ellavareyum kshemikkan padippichu, Kshemayude vila padippichu,*


Endhiranu polum itrayum awaited aayittilla...

----------


## xeon

> innale jaya tvyil ithinte oru news kaanichu....christmas release ennu paranju 
> 
> nov rls kaanilla...vijayde padam , ajithinte padam ille ?????
> 
> christmasinu aanenkil AI will compett with amir khan's PK , srk's HNY



*Christmas release aakan chance illa..  

Shankar ee Christmas inu Christmas  appooppan verumbol Vikram appooppanumaai appooppante vandiyil chaadi kayari oru fight plan cheyyunnundu....

So athum kazhinju next Pongal aanu release*

----------


## GangsteR

> innale jaya tvyil ithinte oru news kaanichu....christmas release ennu paranju 
> 
> nov rls kaanilla...vijayde padam , ajithinte padam ille ?????
> 
> christmasinu aanenkil AI will compett with amir khan's PK , srk's HNY


Ajith film December aanu plan cheyunnathu athu polae lingaa undakum pongalinu...ithinadakku  solo release kittaan budhimuttaakum

----------


## kandahassan

mikkavaaarum padam release avunnathinu munne 1000 page kadakkum  :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

> Ajith film December aanu plan cheyunnathu athu polae lingaa undakum pongalinu...ithinadakku  solo release kittaan budhimuttaakum


appol ee varsham nokkanda  :Vandivittu: 

datinte kaaryathil ss raajamouli thanne kidu.....bahubaali 2015 june ennu paranju...correct ayi shooting nadakunnu....
2 ara varshathe shooting....90 kodi VFX .....pollannu thallananu chance  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR

> appol ee varsham nokkanda 
> 
> datinte kaaryathil ss raajamouli thanne kidu.....bahubaali 2015 june ennu paranju...correct ayi shooting nadakunnu....
> 2 ara varshathe shooting....90 kodi VFX .....pollannu thallananu chance


yaa...ini next year lingaa irangi kazhinju february okae aakum

----------


## GangsteR

> mikkavaaarum padam release avunnathinu munne 1000 page kadakkum


500 pages pokum entaayalum....

----------


## kandahassan

> yaa...ini next year lingaa irangi kazhinju february okae aakum


anjaan aug 15 confirmed alle ?????????

kidu item anennu kettu  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR

> anjaan aug 15 confirmed alle ?????????
> 
> kidu item anennu kettu


yess August 15. . :Giveup:  last irangiya suriya films onnum ishtaayilla, ithu polichadukkum....

----------


## xeon

> yaa...ini next year lingaa irangi kazhinju february okae aakum



*SAMBHAVAM NJAN ONNUDE PARANJU THARAM.. VENE KETTO.. TOP NEWS AANU

Shankar ee Christmas inu Christmas appooppan verumbol Vikram 
appooppanumaai appooppante vandiyil chaadi kayari oru fight plan cheyyunnundu....

So athum kazhinju next Pongal aanu release ...*

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz

> @Nithz Idam maari irangiyavan thread title edit chei new title||Paththu Endrathukulla||


Voke  :Yes3:

----------


## GangsteR

> *SAMBHAVAM NJAN ONNUDE PARANJU THARAM.. VENE KETTO.. TOP NEWS AANU
> 
> Shankar ee Christmas inu Christmas appooppan verumbol Vikram 
> appooppanumaai appooppante vandiyil chaadi kayari oru fight plan cheyyunnundu....
> 
> So athum kazhinju next Pongal aanu release ...*


 :Yeye: ....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## michael

> innale jaya tvyil ithinte oru news kaanichu....christmas release ennu paranju 
> 
> nov rls kaanilla...vijayde padam , ajithinte padam ille ?????
> 
> christmasinu aanenkil AI will compett with amir khan's PK , srk's HNY


HNY diwali release aanu.......AI release aayaal PKyku SI paniyaakum....

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz

When Ai Will be Released and Atleast first look trailer teaser ?

The Post production work is going and Ai is not just a ordinary Commercial Movie Which will Take Tamil Cinema to High Standard 
More than Tamil Cinema Ai will take Indian Cinema to High standard 
the technique and equipments we used in Ai is Special one which only suits For Ai kind Of Movies Where the makeup plays major part in the movie like Ai. Vikram Makeup is new in Indian Cinema which will be recognised for the hardwork and patiences of Vikram ..

Ai will be Double Hattrick for Ar.rahman ?
Songs has come well so it will be double hattrick for Ar.rahman with me and Vikram .
Ai will be having 90's style of ARRahaman u can expect Roja Kadhal Type of Songs in Ai And Rahaman Magic will be there BGM for Ai really Different With High Standards the Music instruments are unique , wen u listen the songs u will come to know ...

What about the Action part of Ai ?
Ai Action Vikram and stunt Team they both took lots of risks for the stunt 
and upen patel has taken lots of efforts for a fight .
the action is fully different and unique from the other movies..

What is the story of Ai ?
Wait for the release u watch it u will come to know
Without Ai 100 year of Tamil Cinema will not get Completed ...!!!!!!!

Ai will Come Soon..!!!!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Ai oru spiritual awakening koodi aanu... Ai ellavareyum kshemikkan padippichu, Kshemayude vila padippichu,*


numma ith INDIAN thottu thudangiyathaa..

indian , boys , anniyan , sivaaji , endhiran... ithokke ithu pole thanne aayirunu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 500 pages pokum entaayalum....


oru 1st look pic vannaal thanne 500 kadakkum

----------


## GangsteR

> numma ith INDIAN thottu thudangiyathaa..
> 
> indian , boys , anniyan , sivaaji , endhiran... ithokke ithu pole thanne aayirunu


machanae ividae kanan ilallo

----------


## xeon

> numma ith INDIAN thottu thudangiyathaa..
> 
> indian , boys , anniyan , sivaaji , endhiran... ithokke ithu pole thanne aayirunu


hmm.. ennalum ithupole undayirunno

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> hmm.. ennalum ithupole undayirunno


2005 il ammavante veetile computer eduthu nokkiyappo oru powerpoint file.. anniyan ennokke paranju 2003 il njan cheyth ittirunnathaanu.. njan thanne marannu poyirunu.. athu pole orkut album il ROBO poster 2007 il cheyth ittirunath ippozhum kidappund..

----------


## GangsteR

> When Ai Will be Released and Atleast first look trailer teaser ?
> 
> The Post production work is going and Ai is not just a ordinary Commercial Movie Which will Take Tamil Cinema to High Standard 
> More than Tamil Cinema Ai will take Indian Cinema to High standard 
> the technique and equipments we used in Ai is Special one which only suits For Ai kind Of Movies Where the makeup plays major part in the movie like Ai. Vikram Makeup is new in Indian Cinema which will be recognised for the hardwork and patiences of Vikram ..
> 
> Ai will be Double Hattrick for Ar.rahman ?
> Songs has come well so it will be double hattrick for Ar.rahman with me and Vikram .
> Ai will be having 90's style of ARRahaman u can expect Roja Kadhal Type of Songs in Ai And Rahaman Magic will be there BGM for Ai really Different With High Standards the Music instruments are unique , wen u listen the songs u will come to know ...
> ...


...............

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Edited.....

----------


## Nithz

Alkhas Joseph, Who trained ‪#‎Vikram‬ for his upcoming film, ‪#‎Ai‬ says that the actor loves cycling in public places, wearing a mask. 

He shed almost 20kg for the movie as per the requirements of the character by doing bodyweight exercises, free waves, squats, functional movements and so on

----------


## GangsteR

*Shankar in is latest speech he said about is next ?
Its nothing but the south record breakers Rajini - Shankar will join the hands after there projects gets completed Rajini busy with Linga and Shankar busy with # Ai After the completion the Project Shankar Rajini will Team up Again...!!!!

Does This will be Endhiran 2 ?
shankar : It's still not yet decided i have 2 scripts for Rajini one is Endhiran 2 and other script is Typical Rajinikanth Commercial Movie..

After Rajini who is next ?
I like to produce a Novel based movie where we trying rope the lead actor's Ajith and Vijay in it Lets see if all goes well than movie will be started ....

When Ai Will be Released and Atleast first look trailer teaser ?
The Post production work is going and Ai is not just a ordinary Commercial Movie Which will Take Tamil Cinema to HIgh Standard More than Tamil Cinema Ai will take Indian Cinema to
High standard the technique and equipments we used in Ai is Special one which only suits For Ai kind Of Movies Where the
makeup plays major part in the movie like Ai. Vikram Makeup is new in Indian Cinema which will be recognised for the hardwork and patiences of Vikram ..

Ai will be Double Hattrick for Ar.rahman ?
Songs has come well so it will be double hattrick for Ar.rahman with me and Vikram . Ai will be having 90's style of ARRahaman u can expect Roja Kadhal Type of Songs in Ai And Rahaman Magic will be there BGM for Ai really Different With High Standards the Music instruments are unique , wen u listen the songs u will come to know ...

What about the Action part of Ai ?
Ai Action Vikram and stunt Team they both took lots of risks for the stunt and upen patel has taken lots of efforts for a fight . the action is fully different and unique from the other movies..

What is the story of Ai ?
Wait for the release u watch it u will come to know
Without Ai 100 year of Tamil Cinema will not get Completed .. !!!!!!!

Ai will Come Soon..!!!!*

----------


## GangsteR

Taken back 2 years @ First schedule of #ai

----------


## GangsteR

@Nithz , PM Kittiyo?

----------


## GangsteR

> Alkhas Joseph, Who trained ‪#‎Vikram‬ for his upcoming film, ‪#‎Ai‬ says that the actor loves cycling in public places, wearing a mask. 
> 
> He shed almost 20kg for the movie as per the requirements of the character by doing bodyweight exercises, free waves, squats, functional movements and so on


40kg kurachu ennokae aanalo chiyaan fans paranjondu nadannathu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Exclusive image

----------


## Nithz

> 40kg kurachu ennokae aanalo chiyaan fans paranjondu nadannathu


40 Kurachittu undu ennanu kettathu allathe Nallonam SLIM Look Kittillallo.. 20 onnum enthayalum poraa

& PM Kitty Thank You :)

----------


## GangsteR

> 40 Kurachittu undu ennanu kettathu allathe Nallonam SLIM Look Kittillallo.. 20 onnum enthayalum poraa
> 
> & PM Kitty Thank You :)


nokaam irangattae...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Exclusive image


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

Framing #AI !!
P. C. Sreeram on his upcoming film with director Shankar
and why films should look natural
A cinematographer’s challenge is to get the right balance
of light, shade, angle, depth of vision and colour, and to
translate the director’s thoughts onto celluloid. When it
comes to capturing actors with heavy make-up and
prosthetics, the camera has to be configured to get the
best result without it looking unnatural.
Ace cinematographer P. C. Sreeram has come across
many such challenges in his illustrious career. Mention
must be made of his association with filmmaker Mani
Ratnam. Who can ever forget the duo’s Mounaragam,
Nayagan, Agninatchatram and Geetanjali? “A film full of
challenges was Paa in Hindi. Dominique, a specialist in
prosthetics and make-up from the U.S., did exemplary
work on Amitabh Bachchan. For me, the challenge was to
make a tall person look shorter by planning the right
camera angles,” notes Sreeram.
Sreeram says use of prosthetics and special effects make-
up in India is done more for a natural look than for a
superhero or a fictional character such as a hobbit, for
instance. “We lay a lot of stress on realism when it
comes to human figures. There has to be a connect
between the real and the unreal. Paa is a clear example,”
says Sreeram.
The cinematographer, who takes up only one project at a
time, has just completed work on director Shankar’s Ai.
“I am not at liberty to talk much about Ai. I can only say
that Shankar has taken technology to a totally different
level in the film. Actor Vikram’s make-up, for instance, is
a big highlight and I was pleasantly surprised to learn that
some of the assistants of Dominique, like Shaun, are
involved in Ai,” informs Sreeram.
Now that Ai is completed, Sreeram has plunged headlong
into Shamitabh for his friend, director Balki. “Shamitabh
has Amitabh, Dhanush and Akshara Haasan who is
making her debut. This will be my fourth film in Hindi
after Paa, Cheeni Kum and 13B. As per schedule,
Shamitabh will be completed by July end after which I
will start the post-production work of Ai with Shankar and
his team. That will take a long time, considering
Shankar’s attention to detail. Only then will I be able to
look at my next project,” concludes Sreeram.

----------


## GangsteR

Cinematography kidukkum....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

:Band: .....

----------


## kandahassan

> 


kothuku kadikkathirikkan ulla helmet alle  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> kothuku kadikkathirikkan ulla helmet alle


honey bee aanennu thonunnu

----------


## GangsteR

PC Sreeram lauds Shankar’s work in ‘Ai’
Posted by Surendhar MK onJune 22, 2014


Shankar’s Ai starring national award winning actor
Vikram and Amy Jackson in lead roles is one of
the highly anticipated films this year. Movie goers
are craving to have a glimpse of the first-look
teaser which is rumored to be unveiled on July 5th
during Vijay Awards ceremony.
PC Sreeram, a Mani Ratnam regular joined hands
with Shankar for the first time in Ai. He is all praise
for Shankar’s work in the film. “ I am not at liberty
to talk much about Ai . I can only say that Shankar
has taken technology to a totally different level in
the film. Actor Vikram’s make-up, for instance, is
a big highlight and I was pleasantly surprised to
learn that some of the assistants of Dominique,
like Shaun, are involved in Ai, ” says the ace
cinematographer.

----------


## GangsteR

"Shankar has taken technology to a totally different level in Ai" - PC Sreeram
Jun 22, 2014


Ace cinematographer PC Sreeram is working with director Shankar in the director’s magnum opus, Ai. About Ai, PC Sreeram, in a recent interview, said, “I can only say that Shankar has taken technology to a totally different level in the film. Actor Vikram’s make-up, for instance, is a big highlight and I was pleasantly surprised to learn that some of the assistants of Paa’s makeup specialist Dominique, like Shaun, are involved in Ai.”

PC Sreeram, who has a habit of working in just one movie at a time, will hop on next to the Balki directorial Shamitabh, starring Dhanush, Amitabh and Akshara Haasan

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Cinematography kidukkum....


naale sooryan kizhak udhikum  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## GangsteR

> naale sooryan kizhak udhikum


Ai poster vallathum irangunnundo  :Yeye:

----------


## Nithz

P.C Sreeram Via FB

Sharing, the most awaited film 'AI" . This film will be a landmark film for its tecnical finesse ,wait to see it and it will speak volumes by it's merit.

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

Ithilum Vikram kolamkettanalle...Nilam thodaan chance illa... :Very Happy:

----------


## JJK

> Ithilum Vikram kolamkettanalle...Nilam thodaan chance illa...


oppam erangunna films onnum nilam todilla,,

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithilum Vikram kolamkettanalle...Nilam thodaan chance illa...


shankar..... :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> P.C Sreeram Via FB
> 
> Sharing, the most awaited film 'AI" . This film will be a landmark film for its tecnical finesse ,wait to see it and it will speak volumes by it's merit.


 :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> oppam erangunna films onnum nilam todilla,,


Avasanam nilam thotta vikram padam etha?.. :Biggrin:

----------


## JJK

> Avasanam nilam thotta vikram padam etha?..


vikratte are nokknnu?? Nilam todatta Shankar padam valladum undo??

----------


## GangsteR

> Avasanam nilam thotta vikram padam etha?..


we r waiting Shankar -Arr mass

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> vikratte are nokknnu?? Nilam todatta Shankar padam valladum undo??


Avasanathe padam nilam thottillalo...Nanban... :Huh:

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> we r waiting Shankar -Arr mass


Arr ok...Shankar... :Rolleyes:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ithilum Vikram kolamkettanalle...Nilam thodaan chance illa...


ippozhe theater nte munnil poyi ninnaal 50th day okke aavumbol ticket kittum..

----------


## JJK

> Avasanathe padam nilam thottillalo...Nanban...


padam flop onnum alla,, usual Shankar level ettila enne ullu...

----------


## JJK

> Arr ok...Shankar...


machan karyamai ano???

----------


## GangsteR

> Avasanathe padam nilam thottillalo...Nanban...


 @GaniThalapathi

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> ippozhe theater nte munnil poyi ninnaal 50th day okke aavumbol ticket kittum..


Athuvare theatre il aale kettule... :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

> Arr ok...Shankar...


shankar films onnum kanditillae... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> machan karyamai ano???


Chumma...Anniyan irangiya samayathe hype onnum Shankar nu ipo illa..Kure kaalam kazhinjappo alle motham inspired aanennu ellarkum pidi kittiyath...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Athuvare theatre il aale kettule...


mattullavare kayattum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Chumma...Anniyan irangiya samayathe hype onnum Shankar nu ipo illa..Kure kaalam kazhinjappo alle motham inspired aanennu ellarkum pidi kittiyath...


verum media hype thanne..
nummade vinayan sir , shafi , vysak ivarkokke 50 kodi koduth padam edukkaan paranjaal  jurrasic park um terminator um sholay um okke eppo eduthoonu chodichaal mathi..
muttathe mullak manamillallo.. shanker nte vicharam pulleede immaathiri oodayippukal onnum aarkum ariyilla ennaanu

----------


## JJK

> Chumma...Anniyan irangiya samayathe hype onnum Shankar nu ipo illa..Kure kaalam kazhinjappo alle motham inspired aanennu ellarkum pidi kittiyath...


ee padattinte 1st look,trailer,song okke erangatte hype appo kanam...scene by scene copy adikana kalatte edonnnum kuzhappam alle, copy anelum how they make it, adane nokendad...

----------


## GangsteR

> verum media hype thanne..
> nummade vinayan sir , shafi , vysak ivarkokke 50 kodi koduth padam edukkaan paranjaal  jurrasic park um terminator um sholay um okke eppo eduthoonu chodichaal mathi..
> muttathe mullak manamillallo.. shanker nte vicharam pulleede immaathiri oodayippukal onnum aarkum ariyilla ennaanu


 :Girl Crazy:

----------


## GangsteR

> Chumma...Anniyan irangiya samayathe hype onnum Shankar nu ipo illa..Kure kaalam kazhinjappo alle motham inspired aanennu ellarkum pidi kittiyath...


new generation copy adi filmsintae idaykku ithupolulla variety films koodi venam, athu cheyan indian cinemayil shankar allaatae aarumilla

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> verum media hype thanne..
> nummade vinayan sir , shafi , vysak ivarkokke 50 kodi koduth padam edukkaan paranjaal  jurrasic park um terminator um sholay um okke eppo eduthoonu chodichaal mathi..
> muttathe mullak manamillallo.. shanker nte vicharam pulleede immaathiri oodayippukal onnum aarkum ariyilla ennaanu


Chumma oru 50 kodi veeshi nokku..nammuk kaanam edukkumo illayo ennu.. :Wink:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Chumma oru 50 kodi veeshi nokku..nammuk kaanam edukkumo illayo ennu..


avaru shanker nekkal nannaayi edukkum ennu aarkkaa ariyathath ?
pakshe shanker nu producer maare chaakkittu pidikkaan ariyaam.. banks vare padam edukkan loan kodukkaan thayyaravunu.. onnonnara udayipp aannenu athil ninnu thanne manasilaayille..

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> new generation copy adi filmsintae idaykku ithupolulla variety films koodi venam, athu cheyan indian cinemayil shankar allaatae aarumilla


Enthiran pole fully technology dependent padam aavathirunnamathi...Pinne Nanban nalla onnamtharam bore aarunnu..Pulli script il hardwork cheythitundel nalla padam aavum...Script illenkil aanu pulli technology ku purake povunnath... :Doh:

----------


## JJK

> new generation copy adi filmsintae idaykku ithupolulla variety films koodi venam, athu cheyan indian cinemayil shankar allaatae aarumilla


Rajamouli also... Waiting for Bahubali..

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> avaru shanker nekkal nannaayi edukkum ennu aarkkaa ariyathath ?
> pakshe shanker nu producer maare chaakkittu pidikkaan ariyaam.. banks vare padam edukkan loan kodukkaan thayyaravunu.. onnonnara udayipp aannenu athil ninnu thanne manasilaayille..


Manasilaayi..Chettan nalla vivaram ulla aalanennu manasilayi..apo njn samayam kalayathe theatre nte munnil poyi nikkatte...50th day padam kanande.. :Clap:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Enthiran pole fully technology dependent padam aavathirunnamathi...Pinne Nanban nalla onnamtharam bore aarunnu..Pulli script il hardwork cheythitundel nalla padam aavum...Script illenkil aanu pulli technology ku purake povunnath...


ath 1st padam thanne angane alle.. gentleman nte screen play 5 paisakku kollumo.. pinne kure gimmicks kaanich kadannu koodi..

----------


## GangsteR

> Chumma oru 50 kodi veeshi nokku..nammuk kaanam edukkumo illayo ennu..


vinayan sir nalla best aayi edukkum  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> Rajamouli also... Waiting for Bahubali..


Rajamouli is on a different level...Genius.. :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR

> Enthiran pole fully technology dependent padam aavathirunnamathi...Pinne Nanban nalla onnamtharam bore aarunnu..Pulli script il hardwork cheythitundel nalla padam aavum...Script illenkil aanu pulli technology ku purake povunnath...


Nanban frame to frame copy allarno, athu oru fresh script onnum allallo....anganae aanallo announce cheyatathu

----------


## GangsteR

> Rajamouli also... Waiting for Bahubali..


 :Yes: .......

----------


## JJK

> Rajamouli is on a different level...Genius..


2 perum oppatinoppam nikkum...

----------


## GangsteR

> Rajamouli is on a different level...Genius..


apol shankar ethu levelil pedum....

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> ath 1st padam thanne angane alle.. gentleman nte screen play 5 paisakku kollumo.. pinne kure gimmicks kaanich kadannu koodi..


Ponnanna post maryadak vayichit quotanna... :Very Happy:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 2 perum oppatinoppam nikkum...


rajamouli padam 10yrs kazhinjaal ordinary padam aakum.. shanker padangal appozhum vere range il aayirikum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ponnanna post maryadak vayichit quotanna...


kodukkavunathinte maximum maryadha koduthittund aa post nu

script illenkil technology kku pinnaale pokum... shari sammathichu.. examples ishtam pole undallo gentleman , muthalvan , indian..

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> apol shankar ethu levelil pedum....


Angane alochichit onnumilla...Oru ayalde avasanathe randum sherikkum world class films aarunnu...Ath kondu paranjatha..

----------


## JJK

> rajamouli padam 10yrs kazhinjaal ordinary padam aakum.. shanker padangal appozhum vere range il aayirikum


sye,simhadri okke eppolum kidu ane,, pinne Jr.NTR ne Anne oru mass look Ella, ada prblm..

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> kodukkavunathinte maximum maryadha koduthittund aa post nu
> 
> script illenkil technology kku pinnaale pokum... shari sammathichu.. examples ishtam pole undallo gentleman , muthalvan , indian..


Anna annan eviduthukarana...annan comdedy paranjo..ella post ilum sarcasm ittu aale irritate cheyyaruth....Script illathapoo technology ku purake pokum en paranjathum ee mukalil ulla padangalumayi enthu bandhamannanna....

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

Vikram koodathe Suresh um undo ithil...ithentha pedu maranangalude samsthaana sammelanamo... :Hoennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Angane alochichit onnumilla...Oru ayalde avasanathe randum sherikkum world class films aarunnu...Ath kondu paranjatha..


Shankarintae last irangiya padangal
Endhiran-All time blockbuster
Nanban-Hit
Sivaji-Blockbuster
Anniyan-Blockbuster

qualitu kuranjalum shankarntae padangal bb aakunnundu...pinnae gentleman , indian okar class categoriyil koottavunna padangal aanu

----------


## GangsteR

> Vikram koodathe Suresh um undo ithil...ithentha pedu maranangalude samsthaana sammelanamo...


main villain aanu annan...  :Giveup:

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> Shankarintae last irangiya padangal
> Endhiran-All time blockbuster
> Nanban-Hit
> Sivaji-Blockbuster
> Anniyan-Blockbuster
> 
> qualitu kuranjalum shankarntae padangal bb aakunnundu...pinnae gentleman , indian okar class categoriyil koottavunna padangal aanu


Rajamouli de ella padangalum BB's aanennanallo vayichit ullath....Nanban hit aano.. :Swoon: ..ath polinjennanallo vijay fans polum parayunnath...Anniyan okke BB level il poyo,long run il Chandramukhi nalla para aayi en kettitund...

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> main villain aanu annan...


Annante afinayam kandu mullaperiyar mothathoode ezhuthikodukkum... :Giveup:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Avasanathe padam nilam thottillalo...Nanban...


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  Iniyum Undo? NILAM THodatha Films!! NILam Mass

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Rajamouli de ella padangalum BB's aanennanallo vayichit ullath....Nanban hit aano....ath polinjennanallo vijay fans polum parayunnath...Anniyan okke BB level il poyo,long run il Chandramukhi nalla para aayi en kettitund...


Ethu VijaY Fansanu Machane Flop Anennu Parajathu. @GangsteR Akum :Ennekollu:

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> Iniyum Undo? NILAM THodatha Films!! NILam Mass


Vijay ella padavum vijay de theatre il ittu valipeeranennu ivide ellarum parayunnu...sathyamano?

----------


## michael

> Rajamouli de ella padangalum BB's aanennanallo vayichit ullath....Nanban hit aano....ath polinjennanallo vijay fans polum parayunnath...Anniyan okke BB level il poyo,long run il Chandramukhi nalla para aayi en kettitund...



Anniyan BB aanu nanban flop alla hitum alla.....break even aanu avrg.

----------


## michael

> Rajamouli de ella padangalum BB's aanennanallo vayichit ullath....Nanban hit aano....ath polinjennanallo vijay fans polum parayunnath...Anniyan okke BB level il poyo,long run il Chandramukhi nalla para aayi en kettitund...



rajamouli ella padangalum BB alla...pakshae onnum flop aayittilla ella super hit status nediyittundu.....

----------


## michael

> rajamouli padam 10yrs kazhinjaal ordinary padam aakum.. shanker padangal appozhum vere range il aayirikum



ningal enthu marupadi aanu kodukunae ....chakka ennu paryumbol manga ennaano kelkunnae.......

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Vijay ella padavum vijay de theatre il ittu valipeeranennu ivide ellarum parayunnu...sathyamano?


Ennittu?? ATHu Mathramano Paranje?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Anniyan BB aanu nanban flop alla hitum alla.....break even aanu avrg.


Nanban HIT anu. . .

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Anna annan eviduthukarana...annan comdedy paranjo..ella post ilum sarcasm ittu aale irritate cheyyaruth....Script illathapoo technology ku purake pokum en paranjathum ee mukalil ulla padangalumayi enthu bandhamannanna....


appo ee shanker padam ennu parayunnath sundharipravu aano? 
maryadhakkulla script illaathe shanker eth padamaado pidichittullath ?
ini future il sambavikavuna karyam vallathum predict cheythathaano?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ningal enthu marupadi aanu kodukunae ....chakka ennu paryumbol manga ennaano kelkunnae.......


rajamouli = shanker ennu paranju..
appol njan paranju shanker padangal alltime wonders aanu.. rajamouli padangal outdated aavum ennu..
athinippo entha?

rajamouli padangal ordinary padangal kidu aayit edukkunathaanu..
shanker padangal extra ordinary padangal kidu aayi edukkunathum

rajamouli edukkunath pole mattullavarkkum vallappozhum edukkaan pattum.. pakshe oru shanker padam pattilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Rajamouli de ella padangalum BB's aanennanallo vayichit ullath....Nanban hit aano....ath polinjennanallo vijay fans polum parayunnath...Anniyan okke BB level il poyo,long run il Chandramukhi nalla para aayi en kettitund...


anniyante opening padayappa kondu poyi.. longrun chandramukhiyum..

----------


## GangsteR

> Rajamouli de ella padangalum BB's aanennanallo vayichit ullath....Nanban hit aano....ath polinjennanallo vijay fans polum parayunnath...Anniyan okke BB level il poyo,long run il Chandramukhi nalla para aayi en kettitund...


telugu filmsinte karyam eniku ariyilla athukondu ajamouli films karyam  :Dntknw:  pinnae nanban mikka perkum ishtamayilla, flop ennu parayan pattilla, it might end as avg hit...Anniyan bb aanenna entae arivu , tvm parthasil 150 days+ odiyathu ormmayundu....apol tn karyam parayano

----------


## GangsteR

> Ethu VijaY Fansanu Machane Flop Anennu Parajathu. @GangsteR Akum


athu njan parayatae tannae ellarkum ariyam  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> anniyante opening padayappa kondu poyi.. longrun chandramukhiyum..


kili poya!!! padayappa anniyan timil aano irangiyathu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Iam RMU

> anniyante opening padayappa kondu poyi.. longrun chandramukhiyum..


:padayapo erangiya varsham etha?  :Laugh: Nut loose anen ariyam enalum ethoke kadana kai thane  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Iam RMU

Annyan kazinjit ane padayapa erangyathu.  :Ennekollu:  Tinjuism  :Giveup:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Nanban HIT anu. . .


vijayde theateril odichit ane nanban 75cr gross vanathu. . Ajith fans . Tarkikan ponda  :Doh:  .

----------


## xeon

> Shankarintae last irangiya padangal
> Endhiran-All time blockbuster
> Nanban-Hit
> Sivaji-Blockbuster
> Anniyan-Blockbuster
> 
> qualitu kuranjalum shankarntae padangal bb aakunnundu...pinnae gentleman , indian okar class categoriyil koottavunna padangal aanu



Sivaji oru mass masala padam.. athil enthu quality aanu vendathu...

Anniyan Class + Mass ..

Nanban Genuine remake

Endhiran ....  Content kuravu,,, But shankarinallate vere arkkelum chinthikkanengilum okkumo anagne onnu

----------


## Nithz

> Ithilum Vikram kolamkettanalle...Nilam thodaan chance illa...


namukku kanam :Fight1:

----------


## GangsteR

> Annyan kazinjit ane padayapa erangyathu.  Tinjuism


ini enthokae kanan kidakunnu....

----------


## GangsteR

> Sivaji oru mass masala padam.. athil enthu quality aanu vendathu...
> 
> Anniyan Class + Mass ..
> 
> Nanban Genuine remake
> 
> Endhiran ....  Content kuravu,,, But shankarinallate vere arkkelum chinthikkanengilum okkumo anagne onnu


sivaji mass padam tannae but usual shankar level ettiyilla...

My pick:

Indian>  Gentleman >Anniyan> Boys> Kadhalan> Sivaji> Enthiran> Nanban
Muthalavan n Jeans kanditilla

----------


## GangsteR

PC Sreeram raves about Vikram's Ai make-up

Ace cinematographer PC Sreeram is going ga-ga over Vikram's make-up in Shankar's Ai . Remember Sreeram known for his early Mani Ratnam camerawork ( Mounaragam, Nayagan, Agninatchathiram) is working with Shankar for the first time in Ai.
PC Sreeram in an interview to a newspaper said : 'Shankar
has taken technology to a new high with Ai. Vikram's
make-up, for instance is a big highlight. Vikram's get-up is
terrific, it is something totally different'.
The ace cameraman is now shooting for Amitabh
Bachchan-Dhanush starrer Shamitabh directed by Balki.
From July end he will be sitting with Shankar on the post-
production work of Ai.

----------


## GangsteR

P.C.Sreeram hails Shankar and Vikram
IndiaGlitz [Monday, June 23, 2014]


The magnum opus Vikram-Amy Jackson starrer ‘Ai’ marks
the first time teaming up of ace director Shankar and one
of India’s highly acclaimed cinematographer P.C.Sreeram. 
In a recent interview, the veteran cameraman has spoken
about working with Shankar and Vikram. While praisingin
Shankar for taking technology to a new level with this film,
he also hailed Vikram’s looks and his hard work for the role
he is donning in the film.
The senior lensman added that Vikram’s looks will be one
of the highlights of the film.
The shooting of ‘Ai’ that has music by double Oscar winner
A.R.Rahman is nearing completion and the music is
expected to release soon.

----------


## Viru

> Anniyan BB aanu nanban flop alla hitum alla.....break even aanu avrg.


nanban high budget konda break even enne parayune

chennai boxofficil oke thakarthe odiyatha,ore superhit levalinum mukalil collectionum und

----------


## Viru

> :padayapo erangiya varsham etha? Nut loose anen ariyam enalum ethoke kadana kai thane





> Annyan kazinjit ane padayapa erangyathu.  Tinjuism


Ore 6 varsham maripoyene alle ullum athine entha ithra chirikan  :Nono:

----------


## GangsteR

PC Sreeram impressed with Shankar


A lot is riding on director Shankar's magnum opus Ai that
has Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead. The
cinematographer of the film, PC Sreeram was recently
quoted saying that the director has taken technology to a
new level with the film. He also heaped praises on
Vikram's look in the film.
The legendary cinematographer added that Vikram's will
be a highlight in the film. Interestingly, the assistants of
Paa's makeup person Dominique are part of the Ai team.

----------


## Viru

> *Sivaji oru mass masala padam.. athil enthu quality aanu vendathu*...
> 
> Anniyan Class + Mass ..
> 
> Nanban Genuine remake
> 
> Endhiran ....  Content kuravu,,, But shankarinallate vere arkkelum chinthikkanengilum okkumo anagne onnu


Ore shankar leval quality onum illa shivajiyil

orikal chuma kanam enalathe mate shakar padagal pole veendum kanan thonila

----------


## anupkerb1

> Chumma...Anniyan irangiya samayathe hype onnum Shankar nu ipo illa..Kure kaalam kazhinjappo alle motham inspired aanennu ellarkum pidi kittiyath...


shankar hype ilathondu akumm ee thread 350 + pages ayeee ..athum 1st luk ,song ,teaser onum tane launch cheyathee....trailer vanitu ee threadl vaa hype enthanu ariyam




> Rajamouli de ella padangalum BB's aanennanallo vayichit ullath....Nanban hit aano....ath polinjennanallo vijay fans polum parayunnath...Anniyan okke BB level il poyo,long run il Chandramukhi nalla para aayi en kettitund...



chandramuki released n april mid 2005 , annyan releasd june mid 2005 ...engane anuu chadnramukhi paraa ayathuu ???

----------


## xeon

> Ore shankar leval quality onum illa shivajiyil
> 
> orikal chuma kanam enalathe mate shakar padagal pole veendum kanan thonila



sivaji oru adichupoli alle

----------


## xeon

We all know that ‪#‎CHIYAAN‬ ‪#‎VIKRAM‬ is capable of getting any look and any type of body whether its muscular, thin, fat or like body builder..   
There were rumours that he sporting looks like Animal Man and Body Builder.. Some Fans and Designers taking advantage of these and created these pics..  
please dont believe such kind of designs, wAIt for official pics nad informations .. 
#CHIYAAN will surprise and amuse everyone with his looks in ‪#‎AI‬ for sure..

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> shankar hype ilathondu akumm ee thread 350 + pages ayeee ..athum 1st luk ,song ,teaser onum tane launch cheyathee....trailer vanitu ee threadl vaa hype enthanu ariyam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chandramuki released n april mid 2005 , annyan releasd june mid 2005 ...engane anuu chadnramukhi paraa ayathuu ???


Page nu anusarichu hype alakunna vidya undo..aah undavum alle..apo fk il ettavum hype ullath anything other than movie enna thread aavum.. :Wink: 
Randu padangaldem release thammil 70 days vethyasam undarunnu..Chandramukhi 1 year+ theatre il kalichu..ipo manasilayile long run il affect cheythu en paranjathinte kaaranam.

----------


## anupkerb1

> Page nu anusarichu hype alakunna vidya undo..aah undavum alle..apo fk il ettavum hype ullath anything other than movie enna thread aavum..
> Randu padangaldem release thammil 70 days vethyasam undarunnu..Chandramukhi 1 year+ theatre il kalichu..ipo manasilayile long run il affect cheythu en paranjathinte kaaranam.


chadnramukhi 1 year odi...bt etra centrl odi ? annanyan remove cheythu chandramukhi etra centrl release cheytu ? chandramukhi annayant long rung oru kotavum varuthiyatilaa....annayan releas ayapol chndarmukhi anuu screen poyathuu....baid parachil ketal annayan tn screene kiiti kanilaloo.. even chandramukhiyud kode release ayaa sachin gt enuf screen ...pine anuu 2 months kazhinja release ayaa annayanu

sankar movie hype ulodu tane anuu baiim ee threadl keri niragunee...veree enthoram thread undd other languagel ...avide onum kerathe evide vanathu tane anuuu aa hypet best example

----------


## anupkerb1

> sivaji oru adichupoli alle


shankar ettavum mosham movie annu sivaji

----------


## GangsteR

PC Sreeram on Vikram's Look in Ai
PC Sreeram, the creative cinematographer praises Vikram's make-up in Shankar's Ai. He mentioned that Shankar has taken the technology to next level. Vikram's make-up would be a highlight in 'Ai'. This is the first time he works with the ace director Shankar.
The AR Rahman musical features Vikram and Amy Jackson in lead. Produced by Aascar Films, the post production works are happening in full swing

----------


## GangsteR

> shankar ettavum mosham movie annu sivaji


yess........

----------


## GangsteR

Ai\'s post production  work will start in july


In a recent interview PC Sreeram has said that he will start doing
the post-production work of Shankar's Ai on July and also hinted that it will take long time to complete as Shankar is a perfectionist.
PC Sreeram has also said that Shankar has taken
technology to another level in Ai and Vikram's make-up
will be the biggest highlight in Ai. Shaun, an assistant to
Domnique who did make-up for Amitabh's Paa is working
in Shankar's Ai.
Going by PC Sreeram's words, Ai might take some more
month to complete the post-production works and it will
not be released by July or August as said earlier.
Ai has Vikram, Amy Jackson, Suresh Gopi and many to its
star cast. Directed by Shankar, the film has music
composed by AR Rahman.

----------


## GangsteR

PC Sreeram talks about Ai


PC Sreeram, who is one of the most respected
cinematographers in the country, has talked
about Shankar’s Ai, which has been in the
making for a long time now. He revealed in a
recent interview that Shankar has taken
technology to a totally different level in Ai and
Vikram’s make-up is a big highlight.
He also added that he was pleasantly surprised
to learn that some of the assistants of Paa’s
makeup specialist Dominique, like Shaun, are
involved in Ai . The fans are eagerly awaiting
the audio and trailer launch of the film, but
there is no official announcement made yet.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> :padayapo erangiya varsham etha? Nut loose anen ariyam enalum ethoke kadana kai thane



padayappa irangiyath eppozhaayal enthaa ?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> kili poya!!! padayappa anniyan timil aano irangiyathu


chandramukhi kazhinju maasangal kazhinjirangiya anniyanu athra muttan pani chandramukhikku kodukkaamenkil padayappakkum anniyanu pani kodukkaam  :Engane: 
anniyanu B class il annamalai pani koduthu

----------


## Nithz



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> telugu filmsinte karyam eniku ariyilla athukondu ajamouli films karyam  pinnae nanban mikka perkum ishtamayilla, flop ennu parayan pattilla, it might end as avg hit...Anniyan bb aanenna entae arivu , tvm parthasil 150 days+ odiyathu ormmayundu....apol tn karyam parayano


2005 il all india

1.chandramukhi
2.anniyan
3.no entry
.
.
7.chathrapathi

iniyippo anniyan flop aanenu paranju vannaalum sammathichu koduthek.. athaa bedham

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ore shankar leval quality onum illa shivajiyil
> 
> orikal chuma kanam enalathe mate shakar padagal pole veendum kanan thonila


nere marichaanu enik thonniyath.. repeat watch nu pattiya shanker padam aanu sivaji .. indian 1st time ilokke kikkidu aanenkilum aduppich 3times onnum kaanaan pattilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Page nu anusarichu hype alakunna vidya undo..aah undavum alle..apo fk il ettavum hype ullath anything other than movie enna thread aavum..
> Randu padangaldem release thammil 70 days vethyasam undarunnu..Chandramukhi 1 year+ theatre il kalichu..ipo manasilayile long run il affect cheythu en paranjathinte kaaranam.


DDLJ karanam gadar num 3 idiots num okke long run sharikku pani kittiyirunu..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> chadnramukhi 1 year odi...bt etra centrl odi ? annanyan remove cheythu chandramukhi etra centrl release cheytu ? chandramukhi annayant long rung oru kotavum varuthiyatilaa....annayan releas ayapol chndarmukhi anuu screen poyathuu....baid parachil ketal annayan tn screene kiiti kanilaloo.. even chandramukhiyud kode release ayaa sachin gt enuf screen ...pine anuu 2 months kazhinja release ayaa annayanu
> 
> sankar movie hype ulodu tane anuu baiim ee threadl keri niragunee...veree enthoram thread undd other languagel ...avide onum kerathe evide vanathu tane anuuu aa hypet best example


opening padayappa kondu poyi
long run chandramukhi
b class annamalai

anniyan potti paalees aayi  :Kalikkuva:

----------


## maryland

> opening padayappa kondu poyi
> long run chandramukhi
> b class annamalai
> 
> anniyan potti paalees aayi


 :Band: 
BO Guru :salut:

----------


## GangsteR

> chandramukhi kazhinju maasangal kazhinjirangiya anniyanu athra muttan pani chandramukhikku kodukkaamenkil padayappakkum anniyanu pani kodukkaam 
> anniyanu B class il annamalai pani koduthu


 :Kalikkuva:

----------


## GangsteR

> 2005 il all india
> 
> 1.chandramukhi
> 2.anniyan
> 3.no entry
> .
> .
> 7.chathrapathi
> 
> iniyippo anniyan flop aanenu paranju vannaalum sammathichu koduthek.. athaa bedham


:enganae:....

----------


## GangsteR

> opening padayappa kondu poyi
> long run chandramukhi
> b class annamalai
> 
> anniyan potti paalees aayi


 :Yahoo: ....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ഇന്ത്യയിലെ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച
ഛായാഗ്രഹകന്മാരിൽ ഒരാളാണ് പി സി ശ്രീറാം.
ഇദ്ദേഹം ദൃശ്യ വിസ്മയങ്ങൾ തീർത്ത
ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ പേര് പറഞ്ഞാൽ തന്നെ ഈ
ഛായാഗ്രഹകന്റെ വൈഭവം നമുക്ക്
മനസിലാക്കാൻ സാധിക്കും . കമൽ
ഹാസന്റെ നായകൻ, അപൂർവ സഹോദരങ്ങൾ, തേവർ
മകൻ തുടങ്ങിയ ചിത്രങ്ങളും അലൈ പായുതേ, ഖുഷി,
ഗോഡ്ഫാദർ
എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങൾക്കും പി സി ക്യാമറ
ചലിപ്പിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. അമിതാഭ് ബച്ചൻ നായകനായ
ചീനി കം, പാ തുടങ്ങിയ
ഹിന്ദി ചിത്രങ്ങളിലും പി സി ആയിരുന്നു
ക്യാമറാമാൻ. ഇപ്പോൾ ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട
സംവിധായകൻ ഷങ്കർ
വിക്രമിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരുക്കുന്ന
'ഐ'യുടെ ക്യാമറയ്ക്ക് പിന്നിലും പി സി ആണ്..
ഷങ്കർ എന്ന സംവിധായകൻ സിനിമയിലെ ആധുനിക
സാങ്കേതിക വിദ്യകളെ മറ്റൊരു തലത്തിലേക്ക്
കൊണ്ട് പോയ ആളാണ് എന്നാണ് പി സി പറയുന്നത്.
'ഐ'യിൽ വിക്രമിന്റെ മേക്കപ്പ്
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ ഹൈലൈറ്റുകളിൽ
ഒന്നായിരിക്കും. വിക്രമിന്റെ വിവിധ വേഷങ്ങൾ
കണ്ട് ഞാൻ ഞെട്ടിപ്പോയി. 'പാ' എന്ന അമിതാഭ്
ബച്ചന് ദേശീയ അവാർഡ് നേടിക്കൊടുത്ത
ചിത്രത്തിലെ മേക്കപ്പ്മാൻമാരായ
ഡൊമിനിക്കും ഷോണും ഒക്കെ 'ഐ'യിൽ വർക്ക്
ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ട്.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


athrakk mosham aano

----------


## Viru

> nere marichaanu enik thonniyath.. repeat watch nu pattiya shanker padam aanu sivaji .. indian 1st time ilokke kikkidu aanenkilum aduppich 3times onnum kaanaan pattilla


Adupiche 3 thavana oke kandal ethe padam anelum bore adikum

shivajiyum indiyanum 2 extremil ulla padagala onne shakarinte bestum matethe worstum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

'ஐ' in Kaththi !
How many of you noticed?

----------


## xeon

> shankar ettavum mosham movie annu sivaji



Pakshe enikku Sivaji ishtama.. njan athinte oru Dluray disc rip systemil ittittundu

----------


## xeon

> 'ஐ' in Kaththi !
> How many of you noticed?


*Kathiyil Ai kandethiya Gangsterinu sthothram.. aalelooya ....*  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Kathiyil Ai kandethiya Gangsterinu sthothram.. aalelooya ....*


Ai il kathi undavathirunna mathi  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

Three songs penned by Kabilan in ‘Ai’


Posted by Surendhar MK onJune 24, 2014
If there is one film in Kollywood which no sources
from the industry and no little-birdies from the
media have access to, it is Shankar’s treasure
trove ‘Ai’. Starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in
lead roles, Ai has been in the making for almost
two years now. Even the premise of this magnum-
opus is still anybody’s guess. The only updates on
the film we get is on the music front.
Madhan Karky once told in an interview that he
had written the most challenging song ever in
Shankar’s Ai. Now, a bankable source reveals us
that Kabilan has penned lyrics for three songs in
the film. He has earlier penned lyrics for Shankar in
Boys for ‘Ale Ale’ and ‘Boom Boom’ songs. The
hit number ‘Kannum Kannum’ from Anniyan was
also written by Kabilan. The audio launch of the
film is eagerly anticipated by music lovers.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Exclusive info about Ai' music album
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, June 24, 2014]


Though the highly anticipated album of ‘Ai’ that marks the
teaming up of ace director Shankar and double Oscar
winning composer A.R.Rahman, is getting delayed, we
have some exclusive information about the album.
Indiaglitz has come to know from reliable sources that the
album consists of three songs written by lyricist Kabilan.
This is the third film the veteran lyricist to work with
Shankar. Earlier he has written ‘Ale Ale’ and ‘Boom Boom’
numbers composed by Rahman in 2003 film ‘Boys’ and
‘Kannum Kannum Nokia’ duet number in ‘Anniyan’ the
blockbuster film of 2005 which had Harris Jayaraj’s musical
score.
All these songs were chartbusters and we can expect the
lyrics of Kabilan in three songs of ‘Ai’ to repeat the
wonder.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

PC Sreeram  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sets erected for Ai goes waste?

Director Shankar, known for his extravagant sets, had
erected a set at a studio in Chennai nearly a year ago.
This set, built to look like a Chinese town, was
erected so that the director could film some important
scenes in Ai here.
However, not even a single scene has been filmed
here till now, say sources. For some unknown reason,
this set had not been used and the producer is ending
up paying Rs. 25,000 per day for it. Wonder if this is
true!

----------


## xeon

> Sets erected for Ai goes waste?
> 
> Director Shankar, known for his extravagant sets, had
> erected a set at a studio in Chennai nearly a year ago.
> This set, built to look like a Chinese town, was
> erected so that the director could film some important
> scenes in Ai here.
> However, not even a single scene has been filmed
> here till now, say sources. For some unknown reason,
> ...



*Whats Going on?  Shankarinu ithu enthu patty?  Pani paalumo*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Whats Going on?  Shankarinu ithu enthu patty?  Pani paalumo*


budjet shankarintae kayyil nilkunilla...

----------


## Nithz

> Sets erected for Ai goes waste?
> 
> Director Shankar, known for his extravagant sets, had
> erected a set at a studio in Chennai nearly a year ago.
> This set, built to look like a Chinese town, was
> erected so that the director could film some important
> scenes in Ai here.
> However, not even a single scene has been filmed
> here till now, say sources. For some unknown reason,
> ...


I think this is a fake news.

pandu ee set il shooting kazhinju enna vere news okke undayirunnu

just Few more scenes matrame bakki ullu ennanu annu oru shankar assistantnodu chodichappol paranjathu..

ithu VFX and other works kondu aanu neendu pokunnathu ennanu thonunnahtu..

allathe budget issues onnum aakilla..

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

ONE FOR SURIYA AND VIKRAM, TWO FOR RAJINI, AJITH AND VIJAY, THREE FOR KAMAL HAASAN 2
25 Jun 2014 - 11 55 AM



Looks like the second half of 2014 for Tamil cinema is tightly packed and if you are a movie buff, then there are exciting times ahead. Going by the reports Vijay's Kaththi, Ajith- Gautham Menon project and Rajini's Lingaa will be released by the second half of 2014 which make them to have two releases this year.
Vijay, Ajith and Rajini are already registered one release
this year viz., Jilla, Veeram and Kochadaiiyaan
respectively.Interestingly another big star Kamal Haasan
likely to have three releases this year and his first release
will be Uttama Villain in September, followed by
Vishwaroopam2 and the Tamil remake of Drishyam
The second of 2014 will also have the big budget
entertainers like Suriya's Anjaan which will be releasing on
August 15, Vikram's Ai which is likely to be released in the
month of September.

**Tentative release plans:

Anjaan - August 15

Ai-September

Uttama Villain- September

Kaththi - October 23

Vishwaroopam2- October/November

Thala55- November

Lingaa - December 12

Drishyam Tamil remake- December

* tentative release dates are subject to change.*

----------


## GangsteR

> I think this is a fake news.
> 
> pandu ee set il shooting kazhinju enna vere news okke undayirunnu
> 
> just Few more scenes matrame bakki ullu ennanu annu oru shankar assistantnodu chodichappol paranjathu..
> 
> ithu VFX and other works kondu aanu neendu pokunnathu ennanu thonunnahtu..
> 
> allathe budget issues onnum aakilla..


vishwasikan pattilla..satyam aayal shankarintae prestige badhikkum so purathu ariyandae nokathullu

----------


## xeon

> vishwasikan pattilla..satyam aayal shankarintae prestige badhikkum so purathu ariyandae nokathullu


ini adhrisya shoot vallomano.. vediyocha vallom undo

----------


## GangsteR

> ini adhrisya shoot vallomano.. vediyocha vallom undo


chance undu  :Yeye:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Whats Going on?  Shankarinu ithu enthu patty?  Pani paalumo*


prathyekich enthaa pattiye ?   :Ahupinne:

----------


## Nithz

> vishwasikan pattilla..satyam aayal shankarintae prestige badhikkum so purathu ariyandae nokathullu



parayaan patilla chilappol anganeyum aakam..

but shankar ithu vare angane oru prashnam undakiyathayi arivu illa.. Chilappol gossips aakum ...

enthayalum ennatheyum pole " Keep Calm & Wait For Ai " Athra Thanne.. 

chiyaan annane onnu kandal mathi

----------


## GangsteR

Ee look okae padathil undaakumo

----------


## GangsteR

> parayaan patilla chilappol anganeyum aakam..
> 
> but shankar ithu vare angane oru prashnam undakiyathayi arivu illa.. Chilappol gossips aakum ...
> 
> enthayalum ennatheyum pole " Keep Calm & Wait For Ai " Athra Thanne.. 
> 
> chiyaan annane onnu kandal mathi


 :cheers: ...

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
For #Ai and #Vishwaroopam2 , no release date info
is available as of now!

----------


## xeon

> parayaan patilla chilappol anganeyum aakam..
> 
> but shankar ithu vare angane oru prashnam undakiyathayi arivu illa.. Chilappol gossips aakum ...
> 
> enthayalum ennatheyum pole " Keep Calm & Wait For Ai " Athra Thanne.. 
> 
> chiyaan annane onnu kandal mathi


sHANKAR PRESNAM UNDAKKANAM ENNILLALLO..  BUDJET ALLOCATE AAKATHIRUNNA PORE... VIKRAMINU 1 OR 2 CRORE KADAM KODUTHUDE

----------


## GangsteR

> sHANKAR PRESNAM UNDAKKANAM ENNILLALLO..  BUDJET ALLOCATE AAKATHIRUNNA PORE... VIKRAMINU 1 OR 2 CRORE KADAM KODUTHUDE


vikramintae salary tannae ithu varae koduthittilena kelkunnnathu, apol angeru 2 cr okae kodukumo...

----------


## xeon

> vikramintae salary tannae ithu varae koduthittilena kelkunnnathu, apol angeru 2 cr okae kodukumo...


last jilla films samayathokke ingane entho issue undayi vj koduthu ennokke newsa vannarunu.. mattonnumalla.. ee 1cr set okke manage cheyyan vikram vicharichal nadakkille?? Ini ambaani irangiyale rekshyullu

----------


## Nithz

> last jilla films samayathokke ingane entho issue undayi vj koduthu ennokke newsa vannarunu.. mattonnumalla.. ee 1cr set okke manage cheyyan vikram vicharichal nadakkille?? Ini ambaani irangiyale rekshyullu


Budget issues okke gossips adichu irakkunnathu aanu..

pinne vijay koduthu polum.. 

aascar ravichandran entha roadil towel virichu irikkuka aanu  AI Production fundinu Donations Chodichu kondu..

VFX Works Pending aanu.. 

july end il pc sreeram re join cheyyum for the works...

----------


## xeon

> Budget issues okke gossips adichu irakkunnathu aanu..
> 
> pinne vijay koduthu polum.. 
> 
> aascar ravichandran entha roadil towel virichu irikkuka aanu  AI Production fundinu Donations Chodichu kondu..
> 
> VFX Works Pending aanu.. 
> 
> july end il pc sreeram re join cheyyum for the works...



Towel virichalum illelum padam onnu vannal mathiyaarunnu..
Jilla timeil japanil oru park shoot cheyyan pettannu budjet issue vannappo vijay aanu thalkkalatheklku koduthathu ..

Ai budjet issue verum oru gossip onnumall

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ONE FOR SURIYA AND VIKRAM, TWO FOR RAJINI, AJITH AND VIJAY, THREE FOR KAMAL HAASAN 2
> 25 Jun 2014 - 11 55 AM
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the second half of 2014 for Tamil cinema is tightly packed and if you are a movie buff, then there are exciting times ahead. Going by the reports Vijay's Kaththi, Ajith- Gautham Menon project and Rajini's Lingaa will be released by the second half of 2014 which make them to have two releases this year.
> Vijay, Ajith and Rajini are already registered one release
> this year viz., Jilla, Veeram and Kochadaiiyaan
> respectively.Interestingly another big star Kamal Haasan
> ...


Ai um UV um september il ?? enkil UV yude peru OV ennaakkendi varum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> vikramintae salary tannae ithu varae koduthittilena kelkunnnathu, apol angeru 2 cr okae kodukumo...


vikram nu ee padathil salary illa.. ( food polum illa ).. cash angottu koduthitt kittiya role aanennaa kettath..  :Yeye: 

vikram salary padam theerna sheshame vaangoo enno matto paranjirunu.. pinne 1-2 cr okke adjust cheyyaan vikram nu mathramalla.. shanker num ARR num okke pattum.. pakshe athallallo athinte reethi.. mathramalla.. veruthe illaatha karyangale kurich oohaapohangal undaakkenda.. 
budget onnumalla ithinte prashnam.. works pending aanu ennullathaanu..

----------


## sherlock holmess

> vikram nu ee padathil salary illa.. ( food polum illa ).. cash angottu koduthitt kittiya role aanennaa kettath.. vikram salary padam theerna sheshame vaangoo enno matto paranjirunu.. pinne 1-2 cr okke adjust cheyyaan vikram nu mathramalla.. shanker num ARR num okke pattum.. pakshe athallallo athinte reethi.. mathramalla.. veruthe illaatha karyangale kurich oohaapohangal undaakkenda.. budget onnumalla ithinte prashnam.. works pending aanu ennullathaanu..


ellam annan parayuna pole _/\_

----------


## Nithz

> vikram nu ee padathil salary illa.. ( food polum illa ).. cash angottu koduthitt kittiya role aanennaa kettath.. 
> 
> vikram salary padam theerna sheshame vaangoo enno matto paranjirunu.. pinne 1-2 cr okke adjust cheyyaan vikram nu mathramalla.. shanker num ARR num okke pattum.. pakshe athallallo athinte reethi.. mathramalla.. veruthe illaatha karyangale kurich oohaapohangal undaakkenda.. 
> budget onnumalla ithinte prashnam.. works pending aanu ennullathaanu..


Tinju Bhai Said It  :Giveup:

----------


## surjisukri

> vikram nu ee padathil salary illa.. ( food polum illa ).. cash angottu koduthitt kittiya role aanennaa kettath.. 
> 
> vikram salary padam theerna sheshame vaangoo enno matto paranjirunu.. pinne 1-2 cr okke adjust cheyyaan vikram nu mathramalla.. shanker num ARR num okke pattum.. pakshe athallallo athinte reethi.. mathramalla.. veruthe illaatha karyangale kurich oohaapohangal undaakkenda.. 
> budget onnumalla ithinte prashnam.. works pending aanu ennullathaanu..



etha rajyam..angayude... :Joker:  :Joker:  :Joker:  :Joker:  :Joker:  :Joker:  :Joker:  :Joker:  :Joker:  :Joker:  :Joker:  :Joker:  :Joker:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> etha rajyam..angayude...


saudi america  :Beach1:  :Beach1:  :Beach1:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

athiradikkaaran song kaanuvaayirunu.. ippozhaa sradhichath.. idak oru ammachi mukham moodiyum vach sanchiyum pidich idayil koodi nadannu pokunu  :Punk:

----------


## michael

> Tinju Bhai Said It



tinjuvinum fanso........

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> tinjuvinum fanso........


ennaa pinne maradonakkum fanso ennu chodikkaan melaayiruno  :Badpc:

----------


## xeon

> vikram nu ee padathil salary illa.. ( food polum illa ).. cash angottu koduthitt kittiya role aanennaa kettath.. 
> 
> vikram salary padam theerna sheshame vaangoo enno matto paranjirunu.. pinne 1-2 cr okke adjust cheyyaan vikram nu mathramalla.. shanker num ARR num okke pattum.. pakshe athallallo athinte reethi.. mathramalla.. veruthe illaatha karyangale kurich oohaapohangal undaakkenda.. 
> *budget onnumalla ithinte prashnam.. works pending aanu ennullathaanu..*



*Angane aanengil Shankarinte kazhivu kedu aayi athu vilayiruthappedum*

----------


## GangsteR

Yesterday is well known Malayalam Actor Suresh Gopi's birthday He is a good social worker. He is manage a leading role in our dream project # Ai . He is Docter and a bio-scientist in movie. We are heartly wishes him for good health and a very good life..

AI Team.....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> Yesterday is well known Malayalam Actor Suresh Gopi's birthday He is a good social worker. He is manage a leading role in our dream project # Ai . He is Docter and a bio-scientist in movie. We are heartly wishes him for good health and a very good life..
> 
> AI Team.....



*Pinneee AI team... Ithra english ariyathavarano Ai team*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Pinneee AI team... Ithra english ariyathavarano Ai team*


haha...... :Yes3:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Angane aanengil Shankarinte kazhivu kedu aayi athu vilayiruthappedum*


vilayiruthikko

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Pinneee AI team... Ithra english ariyathavarano Ai team*


chinese crew aanu

----------


## xeon

> chinese crew aanu


*Athum shariya*

----------


## GangsteR

> chinese crew aanu


Manasilayilla. ....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vikratae kando?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Manasilayilla. ....


china il ninnulla ai team aanennu.. english ariyila

----------


## anupkerb1

> Vikratae kando?


ilaaa edhaa ?

----------


## GangsteR

> ilaaa edhaa ?


sidil shirt illatae nilkunna aalae kandillae

----------


## GangsteR

> china il ninnulla ai team aanennu.. english ariyila


Avatar n siggy evidae poyi?

----------


## Nithz

"Must read & Share...

Expectation of this movie at sky level" ennu FB Yil Kandu soo 

Tamil Vaayikkan Ariyavunnavar Onnu Translate cheythal nannayirunnu

----------


## xeon

> ilaaa edhaa ?



*T-SHIRT ITTU NILKKUNNU.. SHANKRINTE MAKE UP il*

----------


## GangsteR

> "Must read & Share...
> 
> Expectation of this movie at sky level" ennu FB Yil Kandu soo 
> 
> Tamil Vaayikkan Ariyavunnavar Onnu Translate cheythal nannayirunnu


entaa sambavam?

----------


## GangsteR

> *T-SHIRT ITTU NILKKUNNU.. SHANKRINTE MAKE UP il*


shirt illaate nilkunnatanu

----------


## GangsteR

Waiting. .....

----------


## kandahassan

> Waiting. .....


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ChaMing # AmY in # Ai . The picture is say about a high
class song from the movie. There have 5-6 song in movie.
We are eagrley waiting for the rythem of # A_R_RAHMAN

----------


## GangsteR

Location of Ai in China

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's Himalayan efforts for Ai
Jun 29, 2014


Everyone knows how hard Vikram has trained for his next release, directed by Shankar – Ai. Reportedly, Vikram had shed 20 kilos for the character he plays in the film by doing body weight exercises, free waves, squats, functional movements and so on. Alkhas Joseph, who trained Vikram,
in a recent interview, says, “I don’t advocate protein
powders, steroids or other ‘short cut’ approaches for actors
to get that quintessential hunky look. I make them do
different sets of exercises for two or three hours depending
on the actor’s agility. The best part of training actors is that
their demands are time bound — hence, it’s both
challenging and fun training them.”
According to sources close to the actor, Vikram loves
cycling in public places with a mask on. Ai has Amy
Jackson playing the female lead, and has music by AR
Rahman.

----------


## kandahassan

> 


lanka suresh gopi in ai  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> lanka suresh gopi in ai


avasanam suresh gopi illenu parayumo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Breaking – The big scoop on Shankar's Ai
Jun 30, 2014


Ai is a magnum oeuvre from the "I think Big" man Shankar. The film's post production has been going on for the past few months, and it is one of the most expected film from all corners.
Now, we at Behindwoods have got something fascinating about the movie's story from a couple of trusted sources and we sure aren't going to be giving out spoilers here.
Vikram apparently plays a boxer going on a revenge spree,
to score it even with the people who took every bit of his
life away. Ai is touted to be centered on a health care
scam.
Exclusive make up artists from America have been
reportedly recruited for a very lucrative pay of close to 2
lakhs per day. The extensive make-up routine was
accompanied by a humongous task which Vikram had to
endure. It seems extras were appointed to make sure that
Vikram doesn't sleep with the make-up on, that might
tighten his chest area resulting in a cardiac arrest !!!
Looks like the Aascar Films produced "Ai" is sure to propel
this tiring task master to a whole new level.

----------


## GangsteR

* Vikram apparently plays a boxer going on a revenge spree, to score it even with the people who took every bit of his life away. Ai is touted to be centered on a health care scam.*

----------


## GangsteR

*Exclusive make up artists from America have been reportedly recruited for a very lucrative pay of close to 2 lakhs per day. The extensive make-up routine was accompanied by a humongous task which Vikram had to endure. It seems extras were appointed to make sure that Vikram doesn't sleep with the make-up on, that might tighten his chest area resulting in a cardiac arrest !!!*

----------


## xeon

> *Exclusive make up artists from America have been reportedly recruited for a very lucrative pay of close to 2 lakhs per day. The extensive make-up routine was accompanied by a humongous task which Vikram had to endure. It seems extras were appointed to make sure that Vikram doesn't sleep with the make-up on, that might tighten his chest area resulting in a cardiac arrest !!!*


*Ithokke sathyamanangil  hats off .. real life hero. Synonym of dedication.*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Ithokke sathyamanangil  hats off .. real life hero. Synonym of dedication.*


sambavam satyamaanu!!

----------


## xeon

> sambavam satyamaanu!!


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

'ഐ'യിൽ വിക്രം ആര് ?
കഴിഞ്ഞ രണ്ടു വർഷക്കാലമായി ചിയാൻ വിക്രം,
ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയിലെ ഷോ മാൻ
ഷങ്കറിന്റെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ ചിത്രമായ 'ഐ'യ്ക്ക്
വേണ്ടി അധ്വാനിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു.
ചിത്രീകരണം പൂർത്തിയാക്കിയ 'ഐ'യുടെ പോസ്റ്റ്
പ്രോഡക്ഷൻ വർക്കുകൾ ആരംഭിച്ചിട്ട് മാസങ്ങൾ
കഴിഞ്ഞു. ഇപ്പോൾ
ഏറ്റവും അധികം കാത്തിരിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രങ്ങളിൽ
ഒന്നാണ് 'ഐ'.
ഷങ്കറും വിക്രമും എന്തെല്ലാം വിസ്മയങ്ങളാണ് '
ഐ'യ്ക്കുള്ളിൽ ഒളിപ്പിച്ചു വച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്
എന്നത് ഇപ്പോഴും അജ്ഞാതമാണ്.
എന്നാൽ ഇപ്പോൾ ഈ ചിത്രത്തിനെപ്പറ്റി ചില
വിവരങ്ങൾ പുറത്ത് വന്നിരിക്കുകയാണ്. ചിത്രത്തിൽ
വിക്രം അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്ന
കഥാപാത്രത്തെപ്പറ്റിയുള്ള ചെറിയ വിവരങ്ങളാണ്
ഇപ്പോൾ അറിയാൻ കഴിയുന്നത്.
ഒരു ബോക്സർ ആയാണ് വിക്രം ഈ ചിത്രത്തിൽ
എത്തുന്നത്.
തന്റെ ജീവിതത്തിന്റെ ഓരോ ഭാഗവും ഇല്ലാതാക്കിയ
ചിലരോടുള്ള പ്രതികാരം ഇയാൾക്കുള്ളിൽ ഉണ്ട്.
ആരോഗ്യ മേഘലയിലെ അഴിമതിയാണ്
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ പ്രധാന കഥാതന്തു.
ശരീരത്തിന്റെ ആരോഗ്യവും മറ്റുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട
കഥ ആയതിനാലാണ് വിക്രം ഈ
ചിത്രത്തിനായി തന്റെ ശരീര ഭാരം 46
കിലോയോളം കുറച്ചത്.
ഒരു ദിവസം രണ്ടു ലക്ഷം രൂപ പ്രതിഫലം പറ്റുന്ന
അമേരിക്കയിലെ പ്രശസ്തരായ മേക്കപ്പ്
ആർട്ടിസ്റ്റുകളെയാണ് ഈ ചിത്രത്തിനായി ഷങ്കർ
കൊണ്ടു വന്നത്. ഈ ചിത്രത്തിലെ അതിശക്തമായ
മേക്കപ്പുകൾ ചെയ്യുന്നതിനായി വിക്രം ചില്ലറ
ബുദ്ധിമുട്ടുകളല്ല സഹിച്ചത്. പൂർത്തിയാക്കിയ
മേക്കപ്പോടു
കൂടി വിക്രം ഉറങ്ങിപ്പോകാതിരിക്കാൻ
ശ്രദ്ധിക്കുന്നതിനായി തന്നെ പ്രത്യേകം ഒരാളെ നിയമിച്ചിരുന്നു.
കാരണം അത്തരം മേക്കപ്പുകൾ ഇട്ട്
ഉറങ്ങിപ്പോയാൽ നെഞ്ചിന്റെ ഭാഗത്ത്
മുറുക്കം അനുഭവപ്പെടുകയും അതിന്മൂലം ഹൃദയാഘാതം വരെ സംഭവിച്ചേക്കാമായിരുന്നു..!!
ഈ ചിത്രം പുറത്ത് വരുമ്പോൾ വിക്രം എന്ന
നടന്റെ ലെവൽ തന്നെ മാറിപ്പോകും എന്നാണ്
കോളിവുഡിലെ അണിയറ സംസാരം..

----------


## xeon

> 'ഐ'യിൽ വിക്രം ആര് ?
> കഴിഞ്ഞ രണ്ടു വർഷക്കാലമായി ചിയാൻ വിക്രം,
> ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയിലെ ഷോ മാൻ
> ഷങ്കറിന്റെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ ചിത്രമായ 'ഐ'യ്ക്ക്
> വേണ്ടി അധ്വാനിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു.
> ചിത്രീകരണം പൂർത്തിയാക്കിയ 'ഐ'യുടെ പോസ്റ്റ്
> പ്രോഡക്ഷൻ വർക്കുകൾ ആരംഭിച്ചിട്ട് മാസങ്ങൾ
> കഴിഞ്ഞു. ഇപ്പോൾ
> ഏറ്റവും അധികം കാത്തിരിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രങ്ങളിൽ
> ...



 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> 


pakshae irangunillallo

----------


## xeon

> pakshae irangunillallo


irangum ennelum.. pakshe athoru irakkam thanne aayirikkanam

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram, Shakar's Ai Story Line
Chiyaan Vikram and Amy Jackson starred Ai in Shankar's
direction is said to be a revenge drama. After many
speculations that read the movie is on elections, social
issues and many. Trustable sources from the unit reveals
that Ai is centered on a health care scam.
Produced by Aascar Ravichandran, Vikram sports an
exclusive make up in Ai, which is done by experienced
American artists at a pay of nearly 2 lakhs per day. It is
reported that makers have appointed some extra helpers to
make sure that Vikram doesn't fall asleep with the make-
up on, as this might tighten his chest that might result in a
cardiac arrest.
Vikram and Shankar's Magnum opus Ai seems to take
Tamil cinema to new heights and hope it achieves huge
success paying out their hardships.

----------


## GangsteR

> irangum ennelum.. pakshe athoru irakkam thanne aayirikkanam


 :Yeye:  ....

----------


## plk

> * Vikram apparently plays a boxer going on a revenge spree, to score it even with the people who took every bit of his life away. Ai is touted to be centered on a health care scam.*


scam okke detail akkiyal padathinte pace okke bore aakumayirkum  :Hmmm:  aarambham okke veruppich thalliyatha  :Death:  
bt ivide shankar allee  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nithz

" ഐ" യില്* ചിയാൻ വിക്രം ആര് ????

കഴിഞ്ഞ രണ്ടു വർഷക്കാലമായി ചിയാൻ വിക്രം, ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയിലെ ഷോ മാൻ ഷങ്കറിന്റെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ ചിത്രമായ 'ഐ'യ്ക്ക് വേണ്ടി അധ്വാനിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു. ചിത്രീകരണം പൂർത്തിയാക്കിയ 'ഐ'യുടെ പോസ്റ്റ്* പ്രോഡക്ഷൻ വർക്കുകൾ ആരംഭിച്ചിട്ട് മാസങ്ങൾ കഴിഞ്ഞു. ഇപ്പോൾ ഏറ്റവും അധികം കാത്തിരിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രങ്ങളിൽ ഒന്നാണ് 'ഐ'. ഷങ്കറും വിക്രമും എന്തെല്ലാം വിസ്മയങ്ങളാണ് ' ഐ'യ്ക്കുള്ളിൽ ഒളിപ്പിച്ചു വച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത് എന്നത് ഇപ്പോഴും അജ്ഞാതമാണ്.

എന്നാൽ ഇപ്പോൾ ഈ ചിത്രത്തിനെപ്പറ്റി ചില വിവരങ്ങൾ പുറത്ത് വന്നിരിക്കുകയാണ്. ചിത്രത്തിൽ വിക്രം അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്ന കഥാപാത്രത്തെപ്പറ്റിയുള്ള ചെറിയ വിവരങ്ങളാണ് ഇപ്പോൾ അറിയാൻ കഴിയുന്നത്.

ഒരു ബോക്സർ ആയാണ് വിക്രം ഈ ചിത്രത്തിൽ എത്തുന്നത്. തന്റെ ജീവിതത്തിന്റെ ഓരോ ഭാഗവും ഇല്ലാതാക്കിയ ചിലരോടുള്ള പ്രതികാരം ഇയാൾക്കുള്ളിൽ ഉണ്ട്. ആരോഗ്യ മേഘലയിലെ അഴിമതിയാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ പ്രധാന കഥാതന്തു. ശരീരത്തിന്റെ ആരോഗ്യവും മറ്റുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട കഥ ആയതിനാലാണ് വിക്രം ഈ ചിത്രത്തിനായി തന്റെ ശരീര ഭാരം 46 കിലോയോളം കുറച്ചത്. 

ഒരു ദിവസം രണ്ടു ലക്ഷം രൂപ പ്രതിഫലം പറ്റുന്ന അമേരിക്കയിലെ പ്രശസ്തരായ മേക്കപ്പ് ആർട്ടിസ്റ്റുകളെയാണ് ഈ ചിത്രത്തിനായി ഷങ്കർ കൊണ്ടു വന്നത്. ഈ ചിത്രത്തിലെ അതിശക്തമായ മേക്കപ്പുകൾ ചെയ്യുന്നതിനായി വിക്രം ചില്ലറ ബുദ്ധിമുട്ടുകളല്ല സഹിച്ചത്. പൂർത്തിയാക്കിയ മേക്കപ്പോടു കൂടി വിക്രം ഉറങ്ങിപ്പോകാതിരിക്കാൻ ശ്രദ്ധിക്കുന്നതിനായി തന്നെ പ്രത്യേകം ഒരാളെ നിയമിച്ചിരുന്നു. കാരണം അത്തരം മേക്കപ്പുകൾ ഇട്ട് ഉറങ്ങിപ്പോയാൽ നെഞ്ചിന്റെ ഭാഗത്ത് മുറുക്കം അനുഭവപ്പെടുകയും അതിന്മൂലം ഹൃദയാഘാതം വരെ സംഭവിച്ചേക്കാമായിരുന്നു..!!

ഈ ചിത്രം പുറത്ത് വരുമ്പോൾ വിക്രം എന്ന നടന്റെ ലെവൽ തന്നെ മാറിപ്പോകും എന്നാണ് കോളിവുഡിലെ അണിയറ സംസാരം..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> scam okke detail akkiyal padathinte pace okke bore aakumayirkum  aarambham okke veruppich thalliyatha  
> bt ivide shankar allee


ithu kali veraeya....  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram’s Ai story leaked
The hot news that is doing rounds in the media
is about the storyline of Shankar’s magnum
opus Ai, starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in
the lead. If sources are to be believed, the movie
will be a revenge drama and Vikram plays a
boxer in the film. The additional info is that the
movie will revolve around a healthcare scam.
It is known that Vikram has put in tremendous
amount of efforts to look apt for the different
get-ups he has donned in the film. Music for the
film is scored by AR Rahman, while camera is
handled by PC Sreeram. The movie buffs are
eagerly awaiting the release of first look teaser
of the film.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Boxer ..... :Kalikkuva:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> Boxer .....



Boxer ennanu paranje Lorry Driver ennalla

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@anirudh sings for Ai. @arrahman

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar Shanmugham
@ shankarshanmugh
Anirudh sings! Arr rocks! Ai tunes coming soon!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

Anirudh sings.. Arr rocks.. Ai tunes coming soon..

----------


## GangsteR

Anirudh rendered a song in AR Rahman composition


Young and happening music director Anirudh Ravichander
has recently crooned one of the songs composed by AR
Rahman for Vikram's Ai.
Excited Anirudh Tweeted: “Had great fun singing a song
for 'Ai'.. Thanks to @Shankarshanmugh sir and @arrahman
sir :) Love, Anirudh.”
Vikram and Amy Jackson starred Ai is directed by Shankar
under Aascar Films banner. PC Sreeram is the
cinematographer and Anthony is the editor for Ai that is
undergoing post-production works.
Stick to way2movies for Ai release date...

----------


## GangsteR

Anirudh Ravichander @ anirudhofficial 
Had great fun singing a song for 'Ai'.. Thanks to
 @Shankarshanmugh sir and @arrahman sir :) Love,
Anirudh

----------


## GangsteR

Anirudh Sings For Shankar's Ai
Posted by: Ramchander
Published: Tuesday, July 1, 2014, 17:34 [IST]
Anirudh Ravichander has sung a song for forthcoming
Tamil movie Ai directed by Shankar . Oscar Award winner
AR Rahman roped in the 'Kolaveri di' hitmaker for a
number targeted at youth.
The news has been confirmed by Anirudh Ravichander on
Twitter. The music director wrote on the social networking
website that he had fun crooning the number. He also
thanked director Shankar and AR Rahman for giving an
opportunity to work with them.
"Had great fun singing a song for 'Ai'.. Thanks to
&commat;shankarshanmugh sir and &commat;arrahman
sir :) Love, Anirudh," the musician wrote on the Twitter.
Sources say that it is a lively number and Shankar
specifically wanted Anirudh Ravichander's voice for the
track.
We have to note that a few months ago at the audio
launch function of Maan Karate director Shankar had
praised Anirudh Ravichander for his music works. Indeed,
the director had went on to say that he was a big fan of
the youth sensation.
This statement had paved way for the rumours of Shankar
teaming up with Anirudh. Now, those speculations have
turned true.
However, Shankar's Ai , which is a psychological-thriller,
stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles. The
audio of the movie is expected to be out next month.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar brings A.R.Rahman and Anirudh together
Jul 01, 2014


As Ai gets closer to its release later in the year, we have yet another exciting update about the movie. Hot shot young composer Anirudh would now be a part of the film's soundtrack and he recently sang a song in A.R.Rahman's score in the presence of director Shankar too.
Anirudh is thrilled as expected and shared this development in his social media space along with a picture from the recording session.
With just over 2 years of experience in the Tamil film
industry, Anirudh has already worked with many industry
biggies. This just goes to show his class and how much
the industry recognizes his skills. Way to go ...

----------


## GangsteR

Anirudh sings under AR Rahman’s music for Ai
 Nowadays, lot of music directors have started
singing for their counterparts, and this is seen
as a healthy trend. Now, the young and
sensational music director Anirudh has crooned
a song for director Shankar’s magnum opus Ai ,
under AR Rahman’s music.
Anirudh is extremely elated over this and he has
posted on his micro-blogging account “Had
great fun singing a song for ‘Ai’.. Thanks to
Shankar sir and AR Rahman sir.” The
expectations around the album have now
reached astronomical heights. Vikram and Amy
Jackson play the lead roles in the film and the
movie is funded by Aascar Films.

----------


## GangsteR

What is Ai all about?
Director Shankar is known for making films that
revolves around some scam or social issue.
Gentleman, Sivaji, and Anniyan are the classic
examples for this. So, what has he dealt with in Ai,
one wonders. According to sources in the tinsel town,
Shankar has taken the healthcare scam this time
around.
The film is all about a bodybuilder’s dream of making
it to the top going awry due to spurious health
supplements and his revenge for his plight, say
sources.
However, these are unconfirmed reports which have
not been substantiated by official sources.

----------


## GangsteR

Just in : anirudh sings for ar rahman\'s ai
Anirudh Ravichander, the young and happening composer has sung a song for Shankar' Ai. Anirudh himself has confirmed the news and posted a picture featuring him, Shankar and AR Rahman.
At Maan Karate audio launch, Shankar appreciated
Anirudh's music albums and has said that all of his songs
are his favorite, he has also said that his entire family like
Anirudh's Ethir Neechal songs.
After Kolaveri and continuous chartbuster albums, now
singing for AR Rahman is definitely another feather in
Anirudh's cap.

----------


## GangsteR

Ai to be like any other shankar film or it will be unique?


There is no teaser, no official announcement on the audio launch
and the first look poster is yet to out with Vikram featuring in it but still the expectations are sky high, thanks to the suspense surrounding around Ai's story. In an earlier interview Shankar has said that Ai will be a romantic thriller which means Ai will not be like his usual film where the protagonist clears the corrupt system.
Now the buzz is that the film's main theme is about health
care scam. Earlier there were reports that Vikram plays an
athlete and now the buzz is that he plays an boxer who
takes revenge against the people who destructed his life.
When asked sources close to Ai unit remain tight lipped
and all they say is that wait for the official teaser which will
give answer to all our questions.
It is said that Aascar Ravichandran is planning to release
his films one by one and he will be starting with
Bhooloham and Thirumanam Ennum Nikkah's release by
this month.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram commitment for ‘Ai’ Movie
It is unbelievable that director Shankar had
appointed a few of his trusted assistants to
ensure that Vikram did not go to sleep with his
make-up on, at the Ai sets. Sources say that the
star’s make-up for the film had the possibility of
stimulating a cardiac arrest if he went to sleep
with the make-up on.
In order to thwart any such incident, Shankar
ensured that his assistants took care of Vikram
and made sure that he did not doze off. Vikram
is known for his hard work and commitment but
this is beyond one’s imagination! Ai, produced by
Aascar Ravichandran, is reported to be in the
post-production stages.

----------


## GangsteR

Anirudh joins AR Rahman
Young Music talent Anirudh Ravichandran is on sky high. Anirudh who is busy with couple of projects in his hand has joined AR Rahman for Ai and has rendered a song for the Vikram starrer that is directed by Shankar.
An elated Anirudh shared this news in the social networking site, he tweeted 'Had great fun singing a song for 'Ai'.. Thanks to @Shankarshanmugh sir and @arrahman sir :) Love, Anirudh.'

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
#TamilCinema2014 : Hope biggies set the cash
registers riging in 2nd half - VIP, INA, Anjaan, Ai,
Kaththi , Thala 55, Uttama Villain & Lingaa.

----------


## GangsteR

Anirudh sings for Shankar’s Ai


The film, starring Vikram and Amy Jackson, has music by
A.R. Rahman
Roping in music composers as singers is the latest trend in
Kollywood. And ‘Kolaveri’ boy Anirudh is much sought-
after as a singer too these days. The latest is that Oscar
winner A.R. Rahman has recorded a song with him. This
special number will feature in filmmaker Shankar’s
upcoming Ai, starring Vikram and Amy Jackson. It is learnt
that the recording took place recently.
Many in Kollywood are aware of Shankar’s liking for the
young music director. In fact, recently, during an audio
launch, the director heaped praises on him, stating that he
was a ‘big fan’. Apart from growing as a composer, with
hit songs in recent films such as Vanakkam Chennai and
Maan Karate, Anirudh has also been successful as a singer
– he even recorded a song for composer Imman in
Ennamo Edho , recently.
With the director tweeting, “Anirudh sings! Arr rocks! Ai
tunes coming soon!” it is perhaps a sign of exciting
musical times ahead.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

Better ee thread lock cheythu avide enganum othukki veykku ..  Ithu Fk  database error undakkan upakarikkunna allathe oru gunavumilla..

Padathinte enthelum oru ariyippu kittiyittu re-open chey

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Athe geervanangal kettu kettu maduthu.......

----------


## GangsteR

> Better ee thread lock cheythu avide enganum othukki veykku ..  Ithu Fk  database error undakkan upakarikkunna allathe oru gunavumilla..
> 
> Padathinte enthelum oru ariyippu kittiyittu re-open chey


Rahmantae oru tweet undu ..udanae biriyani kittum

----------


## GangsteR

> Athe geervanangal kettu kettu maduthu.......


 :Girl Mad:

----------


## GangsteR

*A.R.Rahman @ arrahman 
Master for 'I' delivered finally... All of us are looking
forward to your reactions to the songs soon*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> 


*Hmm.. 2012 il shoot thudangiya padathinte Music CD 2014 half year kazhinjappo ready aayi...  Ennittu Promising Progress*   :Band:

----------


## saamy

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> *Hmm.. 2012 il shoot thudangiya padathinte Music CD 2014 half year kazhinjappo ready aayi...  Ennittu Promising Progress*


late aayalum latest aayi taan varuva... :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's Ai is finally ready
Jul 04, 2014


The music of the Vikram - Amy Jackson starrer Ai, director Shankar's magnum-opus post Enthiran, is all set to enthrall the audience soon. AR Rahman has delivered the final master copy, and is excited to know about the audience' reactions.
The ace musician, in his official twitter page, tweeted, "Master for
'I' (Ai) delivered finally... All of us are looking forward to your reactions to the songs soon  :Smile: "
There is a high probability that Ai's audio launch would
happen soon. Sony Music South holds the music rights of
Ai and the songs are expected to be rousing hits.

----------


## kandahassan

tinuvinu santhosham aayi kaanum  :Yeye:

----------


## xeon

> Shankar's Ai is finally ready
> Jul 04, 2014
> 
> 
> The music of the Vikram - Amy Jackson starrer Ai, director Shankar's magnum-opus post Enthiran, is all set to enthrall the audience soon. AR Rahman has delivered the final master copy, and is excited to know about the audience' reactions.
> The ace musician, in his official twitter page, tweeted, "Master for
> 'I' (Ai) delivered finally... All of us are looking forward to your reactions to the songs soon "
> There is a high probability that Ai's audio launch would
> happen soon. Sony Music South holds the music rights of
> Ai and the songs are expected to be rousing hits.


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> tinuvinu santhosham aayi kaanum


angerae kanan ilallo

----------


## kandahassan

> angerae kanan ilallo


ban ayi....next week varum  :Yes:

----------


## xeon

Vinayante supermante koode enganum irakkiyaal .. Ai pottiyathu thanne.. athinte graphics nokku.. anyaayam

----------


## Nithz

> ban ayi....next week varum


Ingerkku Divasavum Divasavum Ban Kittukayanallo !!!

Entha Karyam ???

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> ban ayi....next week varum


 :Yeye: .....

----------


## GangsteR

> Vinayante supermante koode enganum irakkiyaal .. Ai pottiyathu thanne.. athinte graphics nokku.. anyaayam


Vinayan...Indian james cameroon  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ingerkku Divasavum Divasavum Ban Kittukayanallo !!!
> 
> Entha Karyam ???


ella threadilum kayari Ai superhit aakumennu paranju kaanum...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

A R Rahman delivers the Ai master to producer
AR Rahman has confirmed delivering the master copy
of Ai to the film’s producer. With this done, the
release date of the audio will be out soon, it is
expected.
Ai, starring Vikram and Amy Jackson, is one of the
most anticipated film this year. Vikram’s hard work in
the movie is evident through the stills released which
shows him in various get-ups.
Amy Jackson is another added attraction in this film as
she appears as a desi girl, shedding her British image.
Ai is produced by Aascar Films’ Aascar Ravichandran

----------


## GangsteR

AR Rahman done with Ai master copy!


Music director AR Rahman has finally made the
announcement regarding the much-expected
magnum opus Ai ! The Oscar winner has
announced that he has delivered the master
copy of Ai to the filmmakers and he is done with
the audio. Well, this is extremely good news for
all Rahman, Shankar and Vikram fans!
The film has been in the making for the past
couple of years and with the audio master
ready, it is a clear indication that the film’s
audio launch and release in on cards anytime
soon. Directed by Shankar, Ai has Vikram and
Amy Jackson playing the lead pair.

----------


## GangsteR

'Ai' tunes release plans
The audio of the big budget movie "Ai" is expected to release in August. The movie will be releasing in September. The shooting has been wrapped up and the post production works are on the full swing. Meanwhile the Oscar legend AR Rahman has completed the audio composing of the movie. AR Rahman tweeted in his page stating that he handed over the master copy to the producer Aascar Ravichandran.

----------


## GangsteR

http://cinemalead.com/news-id-promis...-07-145489.htm

----------


## GangsteR

AR Rahman delivers master copy of ‘Ai’
Posted by Surendhar MK onJuly 4, 2014


It was only two days back internet was buzzing
with the news that Kolaveri boy Anirudh has lent
his voice for AR Rahman in ‘Ai’ for a fast-paced
solo love track in the film. Now AR Rahman has
tweeted saying that the master copy of the film has
been finally handed over.
“Master for ‘I’ delivered finally… All of us are
looking forward to your reactions to the songs
soon  :Smile: ,” tweeted a happy Rahman on his social
media page. The tweet has already crossed 400
plus RTs and still counting. With Kaaviya
Thalaivan releasing audio this month , Rahmaniacs
are in for a sumptuous treat over the next two
months. The audio launch of Shankar directorial
‘Ai’ is expected to happen in August and the film
likely is to release in September.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Good news about 'Ai'
IndiaGlitz [Friday, July 04, 2014]
Finally there is good news about the highly expected
project of the year. Director Shankar’s magnum opus ‘Ai’
starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in lead roles which was
rumoured to be in financial imbroglio for the past few
months is finally heading towards a smooth audio and
theatrical release.
As per the latest update from the sources close to the unit,
the film’s music director ‘Isaipuyal’ A.R.Rahman has
handed over the final master copy of ‘Ai’ music album.
Recently Rahman and Shankar recorded the opening song
of the film with famed music director Anirudh Ravichander
rendering his voice for it. Now the album is complete and
ready for release. As we have reported earlier the audio
rights of ‘Ai’ has been purchased by Sony Music for a
whopping price.


With this the ‘Ai’ audio is expected to be released in the
month of August and the film’s producer
Ascar.V.Ravichandran is planning for a grand audio release
function. Soruces also reveal that the film is heading for a
release in September.
‘Ai’ has cinematography by veteran P.C.Sreeram and the
supporting cast include Suresh Gopi, Santhanam etc..

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
Finally it's now confirmed that #Ai will have its
audio release in August and movie release by
September!

----------


## plk

> *A.R.Rahman @ arrahman 
> Master for 'I' delivered finally... All of us are looking
> forward to your reactions to the songs soon*


iniyengilum padam irakkadee  :Threaten:  enna dwani ithil adangiyittilee.. :Rolling Eyes: ...cheruthayitt  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

Will 'Ai' release in September ?
Last Updated: Sat, Jul 05, 2014 09:07 hrs
As per sources close to director Shankar his eagerly awaited Ai will finally see the light of the day in September. The mega budget Chiyaan Vikram and Amy Jackson starrer has been
in the making for the last two years and was delayed for
some time for various reasons.
Recently, Anirudh recorded a song for Ai, which has music
by AR Rahman. Few days back, music director AR Rahman
is said to have handed over the master copy of the audio
CD to Sony Music. It’s reliably learnt that Ali's audio will
be launched in August.
The movie was shot in China extensively. Apart from
Vikram and Amy Jackson, Suresh Gopi,Santhanam,
Ramkumar and several others are part of the cast.
Meanwhile producer of the film Aascar Ravichandran is yet
to officially announce any release date or launch of the
audio. People who have seen the private teaser of Ai are
raving about it.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

# Ai Teaser This Month

----------


## JJK

> # Ai Teaser This Month


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> 


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suresh Gopi's Ai getup....

----------


## MALABARI

> Suresh Gopi's Ai getup....


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar next about # AI Ram_Kumar sir voice will reminds
Sivaji sir voice in AI

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

Prashanth @itisprashanth via twitter

> ‪#‎Ai‬ - a song has to be shot which might take 6 days. Audio launch will definitely happen in August if sources are right.

> #Ai teaser in maximum 20 days from now.

> You will be blown away by the CG in #Ai teaser, shankars has let his imagination play in full flow!

> #Ai is so good that @arrahman watched the second half and is taking an extra week to enhance the BGM and other sound effects!

----------


## GangsteR

Ai audio and movie release updates
Music director AR Rahman revealed handing
over the master copy of the Ai album to the
producers. All that remains now is its release.
Director Shankar is known for his extravagant
sets in his films and producer Aascar
Ravichandran for holding grand music release
functions. The producer is always keen on
promoting his films to a big way and music
launches have been a big boost for it. A classic
example of his massive audio launch is
Dasavatharam for which Hollywood star Jackie
Chan was the chief guest.
So, Ai will be no different, say sources. It is said
that though the master copy has been delivered,
the audio launch will be scheduled in August so
that arrangements could be made to bring in
some Hollywood stars for the event. The movie
is expected to be released in September.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Prashanth @itisprashanth via twitter
> 
> > ‪#‎Ai‬ - a song has to be shot which might take 6 days. Audio launch will definitely happen in August if sources are right.
> 
> > #Ai teaser in maximum 20 days from now.
> 
> > You will be blown away by the CG in #Ai teaser, shankars has let his imagination play in full flow!
> 
> > #Ai is so good that @arrahman watched the second half and is taking an extra week to enhance the BGM and other sound effects!


 :Band: .....

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.studioflicks.com/news/a-r...er-copy-of-ai/

----------


## GangsteR

# Ai songs are ready to release in august....

----------


## GangsteR

# Ai is so good that @arrahman watched the second half
and is taking an extra week to enhance the BGM and
other sound effects!
You will be blown away by the CG in #Ai teaser,
shankars has let his imagination play in full flow!

----------


## GangsteR

#Ai teaser in maximum 20 days from now....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## michael

> #Ai teaser in maximum 20 days from now....


appol oru 40 days koduthu august end enkilum kittumo....

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar in Vijay awards : Ai ’ is progressing well. Shankar said, “I wanted Sivaji sir to do the role of SPB in Kadhalan. But, I missed it. Now, his son Ram Kumar is playing an important role in Ai. And, his voice will be reminiscent of Sivaji Ganesan.

----------


## GangsteR

> appol oru 40 days koduthu august end enkilum kittumo....


 :Engane:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


Machane ithoke vere padathile still alle, ithoke enthina evide?

----------


## GangsteR

> Machane ithoke vere padathile still alle, ithoke enthina evide?


ithu ee padathilae allae!! oru sitil kidannatha...vikramintae oru look undu

----------


## kunjumon

> ithu ee padathilae allae!! oru sitil kidannatha...vikramintae oru look undu


Rajappattai aanu. ..

----------


## GangsteR

> Rajappattai aanu. ..


njan karuthi Ai le motta get up aanennu

----------


## karthi007

> njan karuthi Ai le motta get up aanennu


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


raajapaattai still  :Ennekollu: 

tinju gangsterinu pani koduthu  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> raajapaattai still 
> 
> tinju gangsterinu pani koduthu


Aarodum parayanda  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

400 Pages  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> Aarodum parayanda


bheekaranan aaanavan kodum bheekaran  :Scared:

----------


## kandahassan

20 daysinullil onnum teaser varilla....augest 15 nu anjaante koode irakkum teaser nokkio  :Yes:

----------


## JJK

> 


Tinju  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

Ai in September?
By Janani [ July 06, 2014 ]


Director Shankar’s upcoming film Ai is considered to be
one of the much anticipated movies of the year 2014. The
post production work of the film is going in full swing and
is expected to be completed very soon.
The latest development is that we hear that the film will
finally release in the month of September. However, the Ai
team is yet to officially announce the release date of the
film. The audio launch of Ai is expected to happen in
August.
Ai stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles. This
mega budget film is produced by Aascar

----------


## GangsteR

> bheekaranan aaanavan kodum bheekaran


 :Yahoo: .....

----------


## GangsteR

> 20 daysinullil onnum teaser varilla....augest 15 nu anjaante koode irakkum teaser nokkio


ennaal double Masss.....

----------


## GangsteR

> Tinju


tinju jokes...... :Yeye:

----------


## michael

400 pages padam release aakunathinu munnae.....OLM threadilae biggest hit thread ithaayirikkum.

----------


## GangsteR

> 400 pages padam release aakunathinu munnae.....OLM threadilae biggest hit thread ithaayirikkum.


no stills, no first look, no teaser, no audio ,ithonnum illaatae great acheivement ....Shankar effect  :cheers:

----------


## kandahassan

> 400 pages padam release aakunathinu munnae.....OLM threadilae biggest hit thread ithaayirikkum.


400 page kadakkan sahaayicha gangster bhaiyukkum tinjuvinum  , koodathe nallavanmaaraya ella kundithanmaarkkum abhivaadyangal  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> 400 page kadakkan sahaayicha gangster bhaiyukkum tinjuvinum  , koodathe nallavanmaaraya ella kundithanmaarkkum abhivaadyangal


ninakum koodi irikattae .. :Giveup:

----------


## David Billa

Ithu enna irangune....?

----------


## kandahassan

> Ithu enna irangune....?


ennelum irangum  :Laughing:

----------


## David Billa

> ennelum irangum


 :Taunt:  ini ithu shankarinte adya padakam akumo..?

----------


## kandahassan

> ini ithu shankarinte adya padakam akumo..?


orikkalumilla.....250 crore gross sure  :Yahoo:

----------


## michael

> 400 page kadakkan sahaayicha gangster bhaiyukkum tinjuvinum  , koodathe nallavanmaaraya ella kundithanmaarkkum abhivaadyangal



shankar effect  :Band:

----------


## michael

> 400 page kadakkan sahaayicha gangster bhaiyukkum tinjuvinum  , koodathe nallavanmaaraya ella kundithanmaarkkum abhivaadyangal



gangsterinu oru jai vilicherae...pullikaran aanu OLM sectiontae life and soul... :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

വളരെ വ്യത്യസ്തമായ ഒരു കഥാപാത്രവും ആ
കഥാപാത്രത്തിനു വേണ്ടി അതിലും വ്യത്യസ്തമായ
ഒരു ലുക്കിലും പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെടുക എന്നത്
വിക്രം എന്ന നടനെ സംബന്ധിച്ച് ഒരു പുതിയ
കാര്യമല്ല. പക്ഷെ ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട
ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ സംവിധായകൻ
വിക്രമിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരുക്കുന്ന
ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ ചിത്രമായ 'ഐ'യിൽ പുതിയ കുറച്ചു
കാര്യങ്ങളാണ്
വിക്രം പ്രേക്ഷകർക്കായി കരുതി വയ്ക്കുന്നത്.
'ഐ'യിൽ വളരെ വ്യത്യസ്തമായ വിവിധ
ഗെറ്റപ്പുകളിലാണ് വിക്രം പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെടുന്നത്.
ഓരോ ഗെറ്റപ്പും അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നതിനു മുൻപ് ആ
വേഷങ്ങൾക്ക്
വേണ്ടി വിക്രം വളരെയധികം അധ്വാനിച്ചിരുന്നു.
ഈ ചിത്രത്തിനു വേണ്ടി 46
കിലോയോളം ഭാരമാണ് വിക്രം കുറച്ചത്.
ഇപ്പോൾ 'ഐ' യുടെ ഡബ്ബിംഗ് ആരംഭിച്ചു
കഴിഞ്ഞു. വിക്രം താൻ ചെയ്യുന്ന
ഓരോ ഗെറ്റപ്പിനും വ്യത്യസ്തമായ ശബ്ദമാണ്
നൽകാൻ പോകുന്നത് എന്നാണ് ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ
വിവരം. ഡബ്ബിംഗ് ഒരിക്കലും വിക്രം എന്ന
നടനെ സംബന്ധിച്ചടത്തോളം ഒരു വലിയ
കാര്യമല്ല. കാരണം തന്റെ കരിയറിന്റെ തുടക്ക
ഘട്ടത്തിൽ വിക്രം ഒരു മികച്ച ഡബ്ബിംഗ്
ആർട്ടിസ്റ്റ് ആയിരുന്നു. പ്രഭുദേവ അടക്കമുള്ളവർക്ക്
വിക്രം ഇതിനു മുൻപ് ശബ്ദം നൽകിയിട്ടുണ്ട്.
ആരാലും ശ്രദ്ധിക്കപ്പെടാതെ പോയ ഈ കഴിവ്
'ഐ'യിലൂടെ പുറത്തു കൊണ്ട് വരാൻ വിക്രമിനു
കഴിയും എന്ന് ഉറപ്പാണ്.
ആസ്കാർ ഫിലിംസിന്റെ ബാനറിൽ ആസ്കാർ
രവിചന്ദ്രൻ നിർമ്മിക്കുന്ന 'ഐ'യിൽ
വിക്രമിന്റെ ജോഡിയായി എത്തുന്നത്
എമി ജാക്സണ് ആണ്. പി സി ശ്രീറാം ക്യാമറ
കൈകാര്യം ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്
സംഗീതം പകരുന്നത് ഓസ്കാർ അവാർഡ് ജേതാവ് എ
ആർ റഹ്മാൻ ആണ്. ചിത്രത്തിൽ മലയാളം സൂപ്പർ
സ്റ്റാർ സുരേഷ് ഗോപിയും ഒരു പ്രധാന വേഷത്തിൽ
എത്തുന്നുണ്ട്.

----------


## Nithz

All U Know There Are 7 Wonders In the World.

But Now Shankar Describes:

1."Uyirodu Naan Iruppen" Song By A.R.Rahman. For this song Vikram Puts Weight Around 110 kg.

2. Bill Clinton Special Guest For Audio Release

3.Two Years Lived in Fridge.Food Can Be Served Through Tubes.

4.Fight Scene  Captured By P.C.Sreeram. Its Really Astonishable one.

5.For One Chasing Scene Vikram Has to Jump and hold tree branches.While
Making That Particular Scene He Just Slipped Out From there.

6.Total Film Budget:150 Crore.

7.For Makeup 5 crore and Mess Bill 5 Crore and Costume 8 crore. Flight Ticket Expenses:9 crore

When The Film Gets Released No One Can Believe Vikram's Hard work. All
Will Easily Narrate "ALL ARE GRAPHICS"...

But As a Fan I Know He Will Do It .... May be only ‪#‎Chiyaan‬ can do it..

People Are Still Fighting For Next SuperStar...

But U r the Real Superstar.....

Waiting For The Film..

‪#‎AI‬ COMING SOON ...

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## kandahassan

> All U Know There Are 7 Wonders In the World.
> 
> But Now Shankar Describes:
> 
> 1."Uyirodu Naan Iruppen" Song By A.R.Rahman. For this song Vikram Puts Weight Around 110 kg.
> 
> 2. Bill Clinton Special Guest For Audio Release
> 
> 3.Two Years Lived in Fridge.Food Can Be Served Through Tubes.
> ...



300 crore sure   :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


ithu keralathile ella theaterilum irangatte  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## Nithz

‎Ai‬ movie Story And Everything You Need To Know About It !!



Shankars AI has been the industrys best kept secret ever since the film 
was launched two years ago, but not anymore. An exclusive story in
Kumudham busting myths surrounding the magnum-opus and about interesting details of the
project have piqued the curiosity of the audiences. 

Now, the expectations for the film are sky-rocketing, to say the least. 
Find below few interesting excerpts from the cover story of the magazine.

Ai movie Story

The film is not about corruption like all other Shankar films. Contrary to
reports which surfaced earlier, AI does not deal about politics in
Olympics. So, it is neither a sports- based thriller.

Vikrams Looks

Vikram is not essaying a dual role but done multiple avatars in the film which will leave you awestruck. 
One of his get-ups will remind you of Hollywood actioners and his look
for romance portions is nothing but  Romeo in disguise. 
One such look is a gigantic Vikram which people might mistake for CG. 
None of his looks in the film are rendered through animation or graphics. 
Its completely original and he put on a lot of weight for this role. 
He had to increase his weight to 110 KG for  portraying this mammoth figure on
screen for a particular song.

Budget of the film

The total budget of the film is 150 crores. More than 10,000 people have worked on this project. Make-
up expenses (done by WETA, NewZealand) alone costed the team5 crores. 
The expenses for food, costumes and flight tickets stand at 5 crores, 8 crores and 9 crores
respectively. 

The assistant directors who worked on the film were paid a remuneration of 7 lakhs per month.
The entire shooting period of the film is 2 years, 4 months. The team camped in China for 60 days and completed 40 % of the shooting
there.

Songs by AR Rahman

There are totally five songs in the album. AR Rahman has crooned for song which goes, Ennodu Nee
Irunthal Uyirodu Naan Irupen. Another song was shot in a park near Kodaikanal in the land owned
by Vijay Mallya. Only Kollywood earlier reported about this here . Audio Launch
Aascar Ravichandran is planning to bring Bill Clinton for the grand audio launch function. It will be
held in different parts of the country including Chennai, Hyderabad, Mumbai, Delhi and in US. But, Clinton will participate only if the
makers agree to donate 10 crores for his cancer foundation, says reports.

Vikrams Make-up

Vikrams make-up had a special chemical which demanded the actor
to stay in low temperature. WETA team has designed a special refrigerator where he used to stay
inside for long hours to preserve his make-up. Only liquid items were fed to him through tubes. He survived
the shooting daily with a biscuit packet and only juices.

----------


## GangsteR

ithokae ullathanodae

----------


## Nithz

> ithokae ullathanodae


Kumudham Puthiya Issue yil Ullathanu poyi nokku...

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## NvN

> ‎Ai‬ movie Story And Everything You Need To Know About It !!
> 
> 
> 
> Shankar’s AI has been the industry’s best kept secret ever since the film 
> was launched two years ago, but not anymore. An exclusive story in
> Kumudham busting myths surrounding the magnum-opus and about interesting details of the
> project have piqued the curiosity of the audiences. 
> 
> ...


5 kodi roopaku foodo

----------


## xeon

> 5 kodi roopaku foodo


*Chilappo health supplements protiens okke kootti aayirikkum   ennalum randu varsham kondu 5 cr food ennu paranja daily oru 65000 engilum thinnanam.. peru vayaranmaar*

----------


## xeon

> ithu keralathile ella theaterilum irangatte


Vinayante VFX aano avathaar

----------


## GangsteR

> Kumudham Puthiya Issue yil Ullathanu poyi nokku...


tamil vayikan ariyilla.kelkunnathu vishwasichallae pattu....

----------


## GangsteR

> 5 kodi roopaku foodo


padam lavish allae so food matram aayi kuraykanda ennu karuthi kanum. .

----------


## GangsteR

> *Chilappo health supplements protiens okke kootti aayirikkum   ennalum randu varsham kondu 5 cr food ennu paranja daily oru 65000 engilum thinnanam.. peru vayaranmaar*


vikram ozhichu baaki ellarkum food undaarnu...

----------


## kandahassan

*#Ai satelite rights bagged by #SUNTV for whopping price 24+ crores.*

 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> Vinayante VFX aano avathaar


 :Nono:  athu kandoorkonam marapatti anu  :Yeye:

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## GangsteR

> *#Ai satelite rights bagged by #SUNTV for whopping price 24+ crores.*


kuranju poyallo...Dhanushintae Anegan tannae 18cr undu

----------


## Nithz

Chiyaan Vikram's teenager son Dhruv is ready to make his debut as actor 

Another star kid is all set to make his debut in Kollywood. According to the latest buzz, Chiyaan Vikram's teenager son Dhruv is ready to make his debut as actor. Sources say that producer Kalaipuli S Dhanu is shining on speaking introducing the star kid through his banner and has set the ball rolling for it. Vikram has said that his young person person son has been undergoing all the training needed to direction into a fine actor. The unapproachable father is confident that Dhruv will be dexterous to make it big in the film industry. We hear that an attributed public notice upon this project on the subject of the subject of the order of the director and new cast and crew will be out soon.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's character in 'Ai'
IndiaGlitz , [Tuesday, July 08, 2014]
Director Shankar’s films take a pretty long time in the
making and the time taken will be justified to the audience
when the film releases, making it worth the wait. Having
been under the cans for two years now the ace director’s
upcoming magnum opus ‘Ai’ is getting ready to release
soon.
The film produced by Ascar V.Ravichandran on a grand
budget stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in lead roles. We
have been said that the Vikram plays the role of boxer in
the film and the film revolves around boxing.


Further investigation revealed that the National award
winning actor will be appearing as a boxer from North
Chennai in the film. Amy Jackson will be his love interest.
Seems Kollywood filmmakers are getting drawn towards
North Chennai especially the boxing champions who are
rampant in the locality. Jayam Ravi- Trisha starrer
‘Bhooloham’ which has been produced by Aascar
V.Ravichadnran also revolves around a boxer living in North
Chennai.

----------


## kandahassan

keralathil ninnum first week 12 crore + gross sure anu  :Yes:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## xeon

> athu kandoorkonam marapatti anu



Inganeyum mara pattiyo?? ee kandoorkonam etha rajyam

----------


## xeon

> vikram ozhichu baaki ellarkum food undaarnu...



ennalum daily 65000 roopayude food

----------


## xeon

> kuranju poyallo...Dhanushintae Anegan tannae 18cr undu


*pinneyum kidakkukayalle 6 + crores*

----------


## kandahassan

> *pinneyum kidakkukayalle 6 + crores*


vikrathinte current status vachu 14 kodi okke kittu....ithu shankar annan + hype ullathukonda 24 kittiyathu  :Yes:  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

*anjaante koode tamil version teaserum jr ntr nte rabhasa yude koode telugu version teaserum AUG 14 or 15 release aakum*  :Band:  :Band: 

*augest third week audio launch*

*may be october release*  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## xeon

> *anjaante koode tamil version teaserum jr ntr nte rabhasa yude koode telugu version teaserum AUG 14 or 15 release aakum* 
> 
> *augest third week audio launch*
> 
> *may be october release*


 :Death:   :Nono:

----------


## GangsteR

> *anjaante koode tamil version teaserum jr ntr nte rabhasa yude koode telugu version teaserum AUG 14 or 15 release aakum* 
> 
> *augest third week audio launch*
> 
> *may be october release*


kaththi  :Death:

----------


## GangsteR

> ennalum daily 65000 roopayude food


ishtam polae crews ullatallae pinnae two years aayulla shooting, shoot okae mostly china aarnu avidatae food cost okae nokandae

----------


## GangsteR

> *pinneyum kidakkukayalle 6 + crores*


padatintae hype vechu 30 cr enkilum kittanam aarnu

----------


## GangsteR

> *anjaante koode tamil version teaserum jr ntr nte rabhasa yude koode telugu version teaserum AUG 14 or 15 release aakum* 
> 
> *augest third week audio launch*
> 
> *may be october release*


ithokae swantam bhavana aakum allae

----------


## xeon

> ishtam polae crews ullatallae pinnae two years aayulla shooting, shoot okae mostly china aarnu avidatae food cost okae nokandae


ah ullathayirikkum.. any way ee thinnathokke veruthe aakathirunna mathiyaarunnu

----------


## Nithz

> vikrathinte current status vachu 14 kodi okke kittu....ithu shankar annan + hype ullathukonda 24 kittiyathu


Vikram Illayirunengil Ee padam Undakillayirunnu ennu Shankar Thanne Paranjitundu.. 

Chiyaan Annane Kochakkalle  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Nithz

.............

----------


## kandahassan

@Nithz

according to me , vikram is the best actor after kamal in kollywood....but vikraminte current status vachu oru 15 crore okke oru padathinu kittu...
ithinu 24 kittiyenkil  credits also goto shankar + hype.........vikram illenkil aiyum illa annayanumilla  :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

AI kku keralathil first week 14 crore gross kaanum ennu tinju paranjappol ellavarum ayale kaliyakki....but ippol enikkoru samshyam
..BD  100 theaeril irakki leralathil ninnum 10 crore adupichu first week vaari  :Clap:   appol AI keralathil 200 + theateril irangiyal first week grooss
ethra varum  :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:

----------


## Nithz

> @Nithz
> 
> according to me , vikram is the best actor after kamal in kollywood....but vikraminte current status vachu oru 15 crore okke oru padathinu kittu...
> ithinu 24 kittiyenkil  credits also goto shankar + hype.........vikram illenkil aiyum illa annayanumilla


 :Giveup:   :Yes3:  :Cheers1:

----------


## GangsteR

'Ai' getting ready for release
Director Shankar's magnum opus Ai is getting ready to release
soon. Audio is likely to release by August and movie by September. Most of the details of Ai were kept under wraps, but now things are emerging.
Ai is not a sports movie, as made out earlier. Vikram will
appear in different physical transformations with his body
weight ranging from 40 to 110 Kg. Vikram has several get-
ups too.
Music director AR Rahman has composed five songs
including one sung by Anirudh. Songs are shot in China,
Chennai, Kodai and Pollachi. WETA from New Zealand has
done the special make-up for Vikram.
An action sequence that was shot in China will be a major
highlight of the movie. The climax fight sequence was shot
in Orissa for 25 days. Everything associated with Ai has
been done on a grand scale and the movie will be a visual
extravaganza when it releases for the audience later this
year.

----------


## GangsteR

> AI kku keralathil first week 14 crore gross kaanum ennu tinju paranjappol ellavarum ayale kaliyakki....but ippol enikkoru samshyam
> ..BD  100 theaeril irakki leralathil ninnum 10 crore adupichu first week vaari   appol AI keralathil 200 + theateril irangiyal first week grooss
> ethra varum


Tinju annan parayum  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> AI kku keralathil first week 14 crore gross kaanum ennu tinju paranjappol ellavarum ayale kaliyakki....but ippol enikkoru samshyam
> ..BD  100 theaeril irakki leralathil ninnum 10 crore adupichu first week vaari   appol AI keralathil 200 + theateril irangiyal first week grooss
> ethra varum


aarum adi koodanda...Suresh annan ullathu konda itrayum kittunathu  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> 


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

Vikraminae kando?

----------


## GangsteR

Who will release Ai audio?
Director Shankar and producer Aascar V Ravichandran are
planning big for the release of the audio of Ai, which has music
composed Oscar-Grammy winner A R Rahman.
Buzz is that former US President Bill Clinton will be the
chief guest. It is to be recalled that the producer managed
to convince ace actor Jackie Chan to be the special guest
of the audio launch of Dasavatharam in Chennai a few
years ago.
Ai stars Chiyaan Vikram and Amy jackson in the lead roles

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram’s Ai story and different get-ups

Contrary to the reports that emerged earlier, the
story of Ai does not involve politics in Olympics,
and Vikram will not be seen in dual roles.
However, Vikram will be donning several get-
ups in the film with his body weight ranging
from 40 Kg to 110 Kg. Some of the get-ups
would look stunning in the film, and it could
even be mistaken for CG. But, in reality, Vikram
has undergone extreme training to get the
required looks.
The movie will have 5 songs in total, which are
composed by AR Rahman. The audio is expected
to be launched in August, followed by the movie
release in September.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
Upcomin Big Audio Launches #Anjaan - July 22nd
#Yuvan #KaaviyaThalaivan - Jul end #ARR #Ai - Aug
end #ARR #Kaththi - Sep 20th #Anirudh

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## xeon

> 


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar to release blood- chilling promo video for Ai
Posted by Surendhar MK onJuly 12, 2014


AI has been the industry’s best kept secret and
there is no denying the same. As part of the
promotional strategy, Shankar is planning to
release a promotional video which will show
Vikram’s workouts and his preparation for getting
into the skin of the character. Sources say he
appears in the first half as slim-bodied hero and in
the second half, we’ll witness a monstrous figure
who weighs 110 KG.
Ascar Ravichandran is working out plans for a
grand audio launch in a month or two. Recently,
SS Rajamouli released a workout video of
Anushka, Rana Daggubati and Prabhas as part of
his promotional plans for Baahubali. The video
went viral and clocked nearly 1000 shares on
Facebook. Looks like workout videos are the latest
fad in K’town.

----------


## GangsteR

Ai Team's promo Video on Vikram's Healthy Diet schedule
Vikram is an actor who always dedicates himself for the character he is playing on screen. We have seen him losing pounds or gaining weight whatever the character demands. For his upcoming film "Ai" he does shed weight to 50 Kg for the first half of the movie and again put on weight nearly to 110 Kg for the second half.

However he did all this in a healthy way. And the Ai team wanted to showcase the actor's hard work to the people by making a video of Vikram's weight loss and gain program. It'll give more insight on his work-outs in gym, diet plan and healthy life style. It might release a month before the release of the movie. Though it looks like a promo for the movie, it'll be a wonderful guide for the people who want to be fit.

Ai features Vikram, Amy Jackson in the lead roles. The movie directed by Shankar, and music by AR Rahman.

----------


## GangsteR

Popular Visual Effects Company roped in for Shankar\'s Ai
Director Shankar's Ai featuring Vikram and Emy Jackson progressing with a great production values. WETA, a popular visual effects company from New Zealand has been roped in for Vikram's terrific look in the movie.
Ai has been shot so far in China, Chennai, Kodaikaanal,
Pollachi and Odissa. The climax stunt sequence was shot
continuously for 25 days in Odissa. Ai is expected to be
the grand release of 2014.
The movie's audio is likely to launch on August and movie
is scheduled for September release.

----------


## GangsteR

Ai’s stunning video to be released
The curiosity level of Vikram’s Ai is sky high,
with reports emerging that Vikram will be seen
in different get-ups weighing from 40 kg to 110
kg in the film. Interestingly, we are now told
that a promotional video showcasing Vikram’s
weight loss and gain programme will be
released a month before the release of the film.
The video will also cover details about his diet
plan and lifestyle during his transformations.
One can expect that the video will be a guide for
all fitness freaks. Directed by Shankar, Amy
Jackson plays the leading lady in the film. Stay
tuned for the video!

----------


## kandahassan

aadyam teaser iraakan para ennittu mathi promotion video  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------


## JJK

> aadyam teaser iraakan para ennittu mathi promotion video


puli varum varum enn kelkan tudangitte naale Kure ayi,, eni puliye kandale vishwasiku..

----------


## GangsteR

> aadyam teaser iraakan para ennittu mathi promotion video


 :Yeye: .....

----------


## GangsteR

> puli varum varum enn kelkan tudangitte naale Kure ayi,, eni puliye kandale vishwasiku..


ini puliyae kaanumbol pedi pokumo  :Dntknw:

----------


## veecee

enthenkilum okke onnu irakki vidado  :Furious:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> enthenkilum okke onnu irakki vidado


_Ascar Ravichandrante Avastha Alochikan Vayya._

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

'ഐ' എന്ന ഷങ്കർ ചിത്രത്തിന് വേണ്ടി നായകൻ
വിക്രം തന്റെ ശരീര
ഭാരം കുറച്ചതും കൂട്ടിയതുമെല്ലാം വലിയ
വാർത്തകൾ ആയിരുന്നു. ഇന്ത്യയിലെ മറ്റൊരു
നടനും ഒരു കഥാപാത്രത്തിന്
വേണ്ടി ഇത്രയും അധ്വാനിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ടാകില്ല
എന്നുള്ളതാണ് ഈ വാർത്തകൾ
അത്രത്തോളം പ്രസക്തമാകാൻ കാരണം. ഈ ഷങ്കർ
ചിത്രവുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട അടുത്ത വൃത്തങ്ങളിൽ
നിന്നും ഇപ്പോൾ ലഭിക്കുന്ന റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ
പ്രകാരം വിക്രം ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന്
വേണ്ടി തന്റെ ശരീരം പാകപ്പെടുത്തിയെടുക്കുന്ന
വീഡിയോ 'ഐ' ടീം പുറത്തിറക്കാൻ പോകുന്നു
എന്നാണ്.
ഈ വീഡിയോ തീർച്ചയായും പലർക്കും ഒരു
പ്രചോദനമായിരിക്കും എന്നാണ്
'ഐ'യുമായി ബന്ധമുള്ള അടുത്ത വൃത്തങ്ങൾ
സൂചിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ
പ്രകാരം ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ആദ്യ പകുതിയിൽ 50
കിലോഗ്രാം തൂക്കം മാത്രമുള്ള
വിക്രമിനെയാകും കാണാൻ
കഴിയുകയെന്നും ചിത്രം പകുതിയിലേക്ക്
കടക്കുമ്പോൾ 110 കിലോ ഭാരമുള്ള
വിക്രമിനെയും നമുക്ക് ദർശിക്കാൻ
സാധിക്കുമത്രേ.
വളരെ ശക്തമായ ശരീരത്തോട് കൂടിയുള്ള
വിക്രമിനെയാകും ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ആദ്യ
പകുതിയിൽ കാണാൻ കഴിയുക.
അതിനായി ഗ്രാഫിക്സ് വർക്കുകൾ
ഒന്നും തന്നെ ഉപയോഗിച്ചിട്ടില്ല. ഈ പോയിന്റ്
തെളിയിക്കാനായി 'ഐ'യുടെ ടീം വിക്രമിന്റെ ഈ
കഠിനാധ്വാനം ലോകത്തിനു മുൻപിൽ
പ്രദർശിപ്പിക്കാനുള്ള തയ്യാറെടുപ്പിലാണ്.
അതിനായി ശരീരം പാകപ്പെടുത്തിയെടുക്കുന്ന
വേളയിലെ വിക്രമിന്റെ അധ്വാനം ഇവർ ഷൂട്ട്
ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. ഈ വീഡിയോയിൽ
വിക്രമിന്റെ ജിമ്മിലെ വ്യായാമത്തിന്
പുറമേ അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ഭക്ഷണ
രീതികളെപ്പറ്റിയും പ്രതിപാദിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്.
'ഐ'യുടെ പ്രചാരണാർത്ഥം ഈ
വിഡീയോ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ റിലീസിന് ഒരു
മാസം മുൻപ് പുറത്തു വിടാനാണ് തീരുമാനം. -
ചിത്രവുമായി അടുത്ത വൃത്തങ്ങൾ പറയുന്നു.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Unique promotional strategy for 'Ai'
IndiaGlitz , [Saturday, July 12, 2014]


Usually filmmakers use the making video for their films
promotion. With a phenomenally hardworking and
dedicated professional like Vikram in the lead and a highly
creative Shankar as the captain of the ship any kind of
innovative promotional strategy can be worked out.
As we all know Vikram appears in various get ups in ‘Ai’
directed by Shankar. The actor reportedly plays a boxer
from North Chennai in the mega budget flick. Hold your
breath it is said that the actor had to weigh 50 kg in the
first half of the film and 110 kg in the second. No graphics
have been used and Vikram has followed tight regiment to
reduce and put up the weight for his get ups in the film.
To prove this point Shankar has shot the weight gain and
loss program for the film. Now this video is going to be
used as the promotional strategy for the film.
If sources are to be believed Shankar will prepare a
promotional video compiling the shots of Vikram sweating
out in gym and it will also include the diet plan and life
style during his regimen for weight gain and loss. The
video is expected to be released a month before the
Aascar Ravichandran Production hits the screens
worldwide.
‘Ai’ stars Amy Jackson as the love interest of Vikram while
Suresh Gopi and Upen Patel form part of the supporting
cast. A.R.Rahman has scored the music and veteran
P.C.Sreeram has cranked the camera.

----------


## GangsteR

INTRIGUING PROMOTIONAL STRATEGY FOR AI

Ai is definitely the most awaited film of 2014. Ever since the
stills of the film have stormed the net, the buzz on the film is on
another level. To add to the excitement, the makers of the film
have decided to come up with a unique promotional plan.
Prior to a month of release, the team will release a video
footage on the heaps of hardwork put in by Vikram to tone
his body for different characters in the film. The video will
showcase the complete fitness regime followed by the
actor and his lifestyle during the movie making process.
As reported earlier, the master copy of Ai's audio is done
and what follows is a grand audio launch in the later days
of August. Produced by Aascar Films, Ai stars Vikram, Amy
Jackson and Upen Patel and is directed by Shankar. Music
is by AR Rahman.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## karthi007

> 


 :Clapping: ..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

*Vaada en machi...
Vaazhakka bajji
poovudambe pichi
pottiduve bajji*

----------


## xeon

*
Keep calm and wait for Ai

Close and trusty sources says that Ai music album will have 2 songs crooned by shakira and will be released by Christopher Nolan in the presence of Bill Clinton, Barack Obama, Ban Ki Moon and Dilma Roosuf in a 5 crore stage erected near to the Niagara Falls and the guests will be served with tea made out of Assam leaves, Cuba sugar and water from the Nile river.  *

----------


## Viru

> *
> Keep calm and wait for Ai
> 
> Close and trusty sources says that Ai music album will have 2 songs crooned by shakira and will be released by Christopher Nolan in the presence of Bill Clinton, Barack Obama, Ban Ki Moon and Dilma Roosuf in a 5 crore stage erected near to the Niagara Falls and the guests will be served with tea made out of Assam leaves, Cuba sugar and water from the Nile river.  *


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Viru

> 


The video footage will release a month before the film release

appo adutha kolam nokiyal mathi athum

----------


## GangsteR

> *
> Keep calm and wait for Ai
> 
> Close and trusty sources says that Ai music album will have 2 songs crooned by shakira and will be released by Christopher Nolan in the presence of Bill Clinton, Barack Obama, Ban Ki Moon and Dilma Roosuf in a 5 crore stage erected near to the Niagara Falls and the guests will be served with tea made out of Assam leaves, Cuba sugar and water from the Nile river.  *


 :Yahoo:   :Yeye:

----------


## shahin369

Vallathum nadakko...

----------


## GangsteR

> Vallathum nadakko...


ee varsham nadakilla entaayalum....

----------


## Nithz

> *
> Keep calm and wait for Ai
> 
> Close and trusty sources says that Ai music album will have 2 songs crooned by shakira and will be released by Christopher Nolan in the presence of Bill Clinton, Barack Obama, Ban Ki Moon and Dilma Roosuf in a 5 crore stage erected near to the Niagara Falls and the guests will be served with tea made out of Assam leaves, Cuba sugar and water from the Nile river.  *


ingalu enthu vidalanu ???!!!! :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## michael

> ee varsham nadakilla entaayalum....




ee varsham nadakenda adutha varsham nadannaal mathi appol theateril ninnu kaanaalo...

----------


## GangsteR

> ee varsham nadakenda adutha varsham nadannaal mathi appol theateril ninnu kaanaalo...


ee varsham theatril allae irangunnathu

----------


## xeon

> ingalu enthu vidalanu ???!!!!


Sathyamanu bhai

----------


## xeon

*Ithippol ee padathile onnumalla.. Pakshe ee irikkunnathu Amy Jackson aayondum sangathi onnonnara sambhavam aayondum njan ithu ivide post cheyyum..  Vikraminte Body maathram kandu thrill adichaal porallo ? aahaa*

  @kandahassan     @GangsteR @Viru   @Nithz     @NANBAN

----------


## Viru

> *Ithippol ee padathile onnumalla.. Pakshe ee irikkunnathu Amy Jackson aayondum sangathi onnonnara sambhavam aayondum njan ithu ivide post cheyyum..  Vikraminte Body maathram kandu thrill adichaal porallo ? aahaa*
> 
>   @kandahassan     @GangsteR @Viru   @Nithz     @NANBAN


  :Coool: eathe padathile enne paranjrunel enike google cheythe kurache koodi thrill adikamayirunu  :Search:

----------


## xeon

> eathe padathile enne paranjrunel enike google cheythe kurache koodi thrill adikamayirunu


ithu film alla.. aanengil njan ippo athu releasinu munne download cheythene. Ithu etho magazine photo shoot aanu.. Aa photo shoot video engilum onnum kittiya mathiyarunnu

----------


## Viru

> ithu film alla..* aanengil njan ippo athu releasinu munne download cheythene*. Ithu etho magazine photo shoot aanu.. Aa photo shoot video engilum onnum kittiya mathiyarunnu


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

> *Ithippol ee padathile onnumalla.. Pakshe ee irikkunnathu Amy Jackson aayondum sangathi onnonnara sambhavam aayondum njan ithu ivide post cheyyum..  Vikraminte Body maathram kandu thrill adichaal porallo ? aahaa*
> 
>   @kandahassan     @GangsteR @Viru   @Nithz     @NANBAN


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> eathe padathile enne paranjrunel enike google cheythe kurache koodi thrill adikamayirunu


nombu kalayumo  :Hammer:

----------


## michael

> ee varsham theatril allae irangunnathu


eniku kaanaan patilla ee varsham erangiyaal njan out of state aanu.,

----------


## xeon

Njan appole paranjille Clinton verumennu... Dha ithippo Ai music release cheyyan vanan verava.. Vannavazhikku rajasthanil irangi ottakathe kaanaan.. Appol vellam kudikkan kayariyatah. 
ജയ്പൂൂരിലെ അടുക്കളയില്* അതിഥിയായി ബില്* ക്ലിന്റണ്*

----------


## Nithz

Dhe ene ivide padam varumo . ee kollathu irangumo , ee nutandil varumo enna chodyangal chodichal  :Gun Bandana:  :Gun Bandana: 

Padam September il Varum , Njettan Ready Aayi irunno tto..

Confirmed News !!!  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## kunjumon

> Dhe ene ivide padam varumo . ee kollathu irangumo , ee nutandil varumo enna chodyangal chodichal 
> 
> Padam September il Varum , Njettan Ready Aayi irunno tto..
> 
> Confirmed News !!!

----------


## kunjumon

September 14 ennu paranja sthithiku oru October aavumbol pratheekshikkaam....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> September 14 ennu paranja sthithiku oru October aavumbol pratheekshikkaam....


Itharam High Budget Film Solo rlz Cheythilel Pani Kittum. THN Ithnte Producerude Avastha Valare Parithabhakaram Anu , Ai,Thirumanam Nikah,Bhoologham 3 Films Anu Release Cheyan Kazhiyathe Kidakunne!

----------


## kunjumon

> Itharam High Budget Film Solo rlz Cheythilel Pani Kittum. THN Ithnte Producerude Avastha Valare Parithabhakaram Anu , Ai,Thirumanam Nikah,Bhoologham 3 Films Anu Release Cheyan Kazhiyathe Kidakunne!


anniyan solo release allaayirunnu....
kidu opinion vannaal athokke manage cheyyum...
solo release-inu kaathu ninnaal ini adutha varsham vare wait cheyyanam,  bollywood, tollywood, mollywood, kollywood ellaa idathum vamban padangal iniyulla maasangalilaanu schedule cheythekkunnathu....

----------


## kandahassan

*hiraali clinton*   :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> anniyan solo release allaayirunnu....kidu opinion vannaal athokke manage cheyyum...solo release-inu kaathu ninnaal ini adutha varsham vare wait cheyyanam,  bollywood, tollywood, mollywood, kollywood ellaa idathum vamban padangal iniyulla maasangalilaanu schedule cheythekkunnathu....


Annian Range Oke Kazhinja Mattanu(Budgt)....THis Year Release Impossble Anu(Solo). REPort Oke Kidu Akum,

----------


## Nithz

> Annian Range Oke Kazhinja Mattanu(Budgt)....THis Year Release Impossble Anu(Solo). REPort Oke Kidu Akum,


Next month audio and september release aanu.

ningal okke entha ee year illa ennu paranju kondu irikunne ???

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Next month audio and september release aanu.ningal okke entha ee year illa ennu paranju kondu irikunne ???


_SEP rlz. IN Aug Audio, Theartcal Trailer, Teaser, etc Ithoke Nadathi Kick Akanam. Thn As of nw In Sep Uthamavillian chartd._

----------


## GangsteR

I think best date to release is as Christmas release , december 12 lingaa undennu parayunnu but not confirmed. .pinnae Thala55 athu next yearae kaanu..so christmasinu irakiyal holiday new year time okae utilize cheyam

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson Interview - Here comes the confirmation from am_amyjackson that Ai will indeed release in September 14!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6E4s...&feature=share

----------


## kandahassan

> I think best date to release is as Christmas release , december 12 lingaa undennu parayunnu but not confirmed. .pinnae Thala55 athu next yearae kaanu..so christmasinu irakiyal holiday new year time okae utilize cheyam


no....sep 14 best time thanne....christmasinu northil amir khante PK , srkyude happy new year und..so northil theater kurayum...
also , rajini padam ...telugilum malayalathilum kannadathilum okke dharalam festival release kaanum...so avdeyum screen kurayum...
pinne enthayalum christmasinu 4-5 big budget hollywood chithrangalum kaanum...

so sep 14 best date for AI  :Band:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> I think best date to release is as Christmas release , december 12 lingaa undennu parayunnu but not confirmed. .pinnae Thala55 athu next yearae kaanu..so christmasinu irakiyal holiday new year time okae utilize cheyam


Gud Date.. . . .

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> no....sep 14 best time thanne....christmasinu northil amir khante PK , srkyude happy new year und..so northil theater kurayum...also , rajini padam ...telugilum malayalathilum kannadathilum okke dharalam festival release kaanum...so avdeyum screen kurayum...pinne enthayalum christmasinu 4-5 big budget hollywood chithrangalum kaanum...so sep 14 best date for AI


Woh Wt A Kandupiditham.

----------


## GangsteR

> no....sep 14 best time thanne....christmasinu northil amir khante PK , srkyude happy new year und..so northil theater kurayum...
> also , rajini padam ...telugilum malayalathilum kannadathilum okke dharalam festival release kaanum...so avdeyum screen kurayum...
> pinne enthayalum christmasinu 4-5 big budget hollywood chithrangalum kaanum...
> 
> so sep 14 best date for AI


apol ithu irakenda avidae tannae irikattae  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> Gud Date.. . . .


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson likely to court controversy
IndiaGlitz , IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, July 16, 2014]
Britain born Tamil actress has topped the headlines by
going topless for a photo shoot by a Boss Model
Management in London. The pretty actress who is the lead
heroine of director Shankar’s magnum opus ‘Ai’ in which
she has been paired up with actor Vikram has posed with
a black checked white pants and a hat revealing glimpses
of her well toned body.


The make-up was done by Suzy Clarke and the hair style
was done by Patrick. This is not the first time; the 22 year
old actress has gone topless. This decision of the actress
includes potential risk for being vehemently opposed by
fringe elements in Tamilnadu since she is acting in Tamil
films.
Amy Jackson debuted in Tamil with director Vijay’s super
hit film ‘Madarasapattinam’ and acted in the same
director’s ‘Thandavam’. ‘Ai’ is the third Tamil film of the
actress and it is expected to raise her fortunes in the Tamil
film industry.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram\'s heroine goes topless
Actor Vikram is being paired with Amy Jackson in the upcoming movie Ai. The film directed by Shankar has music by AR Rahman and is waiting for release.
The latest news is that the heroine of the movie Amy
Jackson has gone topless for a photo shoot in London. It
is said that the actress wore only a white pant with black
checks and a hat alone, leaving her assets open. Amy’s
makeup was done by Suzy Clarke and her hairstylist was
Patrick. Aurora Madigan was the stylist for her shoot.

----------


## xeon

> Dhe ene ivide padam varumo . ee kollathu irangumo , ee nutandil varumo enna chodyangal chodichal 
> 
> Padam September il Varum , Njettan Ready Aayi irunno tto..
> 
> Confirmed News !!!



 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## xeon

*December aayirikkum better...*

----------


## GangsteR

> *December aayirikkum better...*


december allenkil pongal release cheyyanam...

----------


## xeon

> december allenkil pongal release cheyyanam...


pongal orupaadu kazhiyille? december is fine.. pakshe orumaasam koodi kaakkamengil pongal oru kidu date thanne aanu. But Ajith movie pongal release aanengil pani aakum.  Ini enthokke paranjalum ethu shankar aanelum  thalayude opening thala kondu pokum. so solo release aanu better

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ആള് ബ്രിട്ടൻകാരിയാണ്. പക്ഷെ തമിഴ്
സിനിമയിലൂടെയാണ് ഇവർ ഒരു താരമായി വളർന്നത്.
പറഞ്ഞു വരുന്നത് എമി ജാക്സണെപ്പറ്റിയാണ്. എ
എൽ വിജയ് സംവിധാനം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത
'മദ്രാസിപട്ടണം' എന്ന
ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ അരങ്ങേറിയ എമി ഇപ്പോൾ സൂപ്പർ
ഹിറ്റ് സംവിധായകൻ ഷങ്കർ
വിക്രമിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരുക്കുന്ന ബിഗ് ബജറ്റ്
ചിത്രം 'ഐ'യിലെ നായികയാണ്. ഈയിടെ നടന്ന
ഒരു അഭിമുഖത്തിൽ 'ഐ'യ്ക്ക് പിന്നിൽ
പ്രവർത്തിക്കുന്ന 'സൂപ്പർ
സ്റ്റാറു'കളെപ്പറ്റി വാചാലയായി..
കഴിഞ്ഞ രണ്ടു വർഷമായി 'ഐ'യ്ക്ക് വേണ്ടി ഞാൻ
വർക്ക് ചെയ്യുകയായിരുന്നു. ചിത്രത്തിന്
വേണ്ടി ഞാൻ തമിഴ് പഠിച്ചു. 'ഐ'യിൽ വർക്ക്
ചെയ്യാൻ സാധിച്ചതിൽ ഞാൻ അഭിമാനിക്കുന്നു.
ഇന്ത്യയിലെ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച സംവിധായകരിൽ
ഒരാളാണ് ഷങ്കർ. ഞാൻ അദ്ദേഹത്തിൽ നിന്ന്
ഒരുപാട് പഠിച്ചു.
വിക്രം സാർ എന്നെ അത്ഭുതപ്പെടുത്തിക്കളഞ്ഞു.
അദ്ദേഹത്തോടൊപ്പം ഇത്
എന്റെ രണ്ടാമത്തെ ചിത്രമാണ്.
വിക്രം സാറിനെ പോലെ ഇത്രയും പരിചയസമ്പത്തുള്ള
ഒരാളോടൊപ്പം ജോലി ചെയ്യാൻ സാധിച്ചത്
എന്റെ ഭാഗ്യമാണ്.
ഈ രണ്ട്
പ്രതിഭാസങ്ങൾക്കൊപ്പം പ്രവർത്തിക്കാൻ
സാധിച്ചതുകൊണ്ട് തന്നെ 'ഐ' എനിക്ക്
വളരെ സ്പെഷ്യൽ ആണ്.

----------


## GangsteR

''I am proud to be a part of Shankar's Ai''
Jul 18, 2014


Ai directed by Shankar is unarguably among the most awaited films of 2014 where Vikram and Amy Jackson play the lead roles. There have been varied speculations about the concept of the film and Vikram’s role etc.
The lead lady of the film, Amy Jackson, in a recent interview on the film had stated, “I have been working in the film for the
past two years. I have learnt lots of Tamil and have had
lots of travel”. On her association with Shankar, Amy
states, “I am proud to be a part of the film that is directed
by Shankar who is one of the best in the country. I have
learnt so much from him. Ai is the best film for me”
On her hero Vikram, Amy gushes, “I am awed by Vikram
sir and. This is my second film with him and I am very
lucky to share screen space with someone who has around
25 years of experience behind him. This makes the film
very special to me”.
While talking about the cameraman P C Sreeram, Amy says
that he is the magician behind the lens. She also reveals
that she has signed her next Bollywood movie but cant
much say on it right

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson waxes eloquent about Ai
Recently Amy Jackson attended the London Indian Film Festival.
During a press interaction there, she spilled some beans about Shankar's upcoming magnum opus Ai and also about her co-star Vikram.
Amy Jackson said Ai will release in September and she
has been working on the movie for two years. She has
also learnt the language (Tamil) well and said that she
travelled extensively for the film.
She is very proud to part of Ai as Shankar is one of the
biggest director in India and to be paired opposite Vikram
who has been in the industry for more than 25 years. She
also praised Ai DOP PC Sreeram as a magician behind the
lens.
As far as her next projects are concerned Amy has signed
a new Hindi movie and also will be seen with Suriya in his
next Tamil movie – Masss .

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar is one of the best, vikram is versatile, pc sreeram is a magician
Well,Ai's leading lady Amy Jackson is all excited about the film and in a recent media interaction, the actress has said that she is looking forward for the film's release which is likely to be on September.
Amy Jackson has said that Shankar is one of the best directors in India and she has learnt a lot from him. Amy
calls PC Sreeram as a magician behind the lens and also
expressed her happiness in pairing opposite Vikram for the
second time after Thaandavam.
Amy has said that Vikram is a versatile actor and pairing
with 25 years experienced actor for the second time makes
her lucky.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

> 


Adima gopi  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> Adima gopi




mind it  :Death:

----------


## kandahassan

> mind it


suresh annane ikram kollum  :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR

> suresh annane ikram kollum


ennal suresh annan fans screen valichu keerum  :Yeye:

----------


## kandahassan

> ennal suresh annan fans screen valichu keerum


avarude kaaryam tinju nokkikolum  :Laughing: 

avatara piravikku inu moonu naalu divasam koodi  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> avarude kaaryam tinju nokkikolum 
> 
> avatara piravikku inu moonu naalu divasam koodi


angerodu para ini ban vaangi koottarutennu ..

----------


## kandahassan

> angerodu para ini ban vaangi koottarutennu ..


aa kulfiyodu evdelum poyi olichirikkan para allenkil angeru avane  :Scared:

----------


## GangsteR

> aa kulfiyodu evdelum poyi olichirikkan para allenkil angeru avane


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## veecee

> Adima gopi


 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
indiayile adyathe swayam prakhyapitha adima  :Gathering:

----------


## xeon

> mind it


*Suresh gopi padathil oru prathikaara dhahiyaaya kadal kollakkaranaya kappithaante role aanu cheyyunnathu.
kandille Kappalinte nangooram pole pratheekathmaka thaadi.*

----------


## Nithz

> *Suresh gopi padathil oru prathikaara dhahiyaaya kadal kollakkaranaya kappithaante role aanu cheyyunnathu.
> kandille Kappalinte nangooram pole pratheekathmaka thaadi.*


padathinte last Ee nangooram kondu Vikram ne kuthi kollum 


Upan Patel Alle Villan Pinne enhtu kanditta paavam nammude suresh ettane villan aanu ennu paranju kondu nadakunathu ???

----------


## xeon

> padathinte last Ee nangooram kondu Vikram ne kuthi kollum 
> 
> Upan Patel Alle Villan Pinne nehtu kanditta paavam nammude suresh ettane villan aanu ennu paranju kondu nadakunathu ???


*Uppane okke idichu pappadamakki Govi annan real villain aakum nokkikko.. Shankar polum pratheekshikkatha twist*

----------


## xeon

> padathinte last Ee nangooram kondu Vikram ne kuthi kollum 
> 
> 
> Upan Patel Alle Villan Pinne enhtu kanditta paavam nammude suresh ettane villan aanu ennu paranju kondu nadakunathu ???


ഇനി ചിലപ്പോ മാനസാന്തരം വരുന്ന വില്ലനാരിക്കും.. പാവം .. പിന്നെ വിക്രമന്റെ കൂടെ ചേര്*ന്ന് ഉപ്പനെതിരെ ആക്രമങ്ങള്* അഴിച്ചു വിടും. തമിളകം ഒന്ന് കാണട്ടെ അണ്ണന്റെ തോക്ക് സ്റ്റൈല്*

----------


## Nithz

> ഇനി ചിലപ്പോ മാനസാന്തരം വരുന്ന വില്ലനാരിക്കും.. പാവം .. പിന്നെ വിക്രമന്റെ കൂടെ ചേര്*ന്ന് ഉപ്പനെതിരെ ആക്രമങ്ങള്* അഴിച്ചു വിടും. തമിളകം ഒന്ന് കാണട്ടെ അണ്ണന്റെ തോക്ക് സ്റ്റൈല്*


എന്തു ആയാലും സുരേഷ് അണ്ണന് കിടിലന്* റോള്* ആയാല്* മതിയായിരുന്നു ...

തമിള്* നാട് ഞെട്ടണം നമ്മുടെ അണന്റെ ഓരോ dilogueലും

----------


## xeon

> എന്തു ആയാലും സുരേഷ് അണ്ണന് കിടിലന്* റോള്* ആയാല്* മതിയായിരുന്നു ...
> 
> തമിള്* നാട് ഞെട്ടണം നമ്മുടെ അണന്റെ ഓരോ dilogueലും


അത് പിന്നെ പറയണോ .. അണ്ണന്* എന്നാല്* terrrorrr  അല്ലെ

----------


## Nithz

Amy spills out on 'Ai'



The prestigious London Indian film festival took place not long ago and who better than Amy Jackson could have made this event a gala one. Talking to the media during the event, the pretty lass quoted that she was proud to be a part of a great technical unit Ai which has some prominent technicians starting with the director Shankar who she claims is one of the biggest in India, and Vikram who is in the industry ruling the roost and cinematographer PC Sreeram.

She also reasons out that her Tamil speaking capabilities has reasonably increased, thanks to the two year stint for AI. The actress is busy with quite a number of photoshoots, including a movie in Tamil with Suriya and a Bollywood flick

----------


## xeon

*Pakshe vere oru kaaryamundu.. Nammude Muscle Khan kulaasa kulaasa oru 2011 il irakkiyarunnel Ai  yil naayakanai Shankar Kulasaye cast cheythene..  @kandahassan

Athupole thanne little superman nerathe trailer engilum vannarunne.. Shankar  vinayannane kondu graphics cheyyichene*

----------


## GangsteR

Ai fever at London Indian Film Festival


It looks like Ai has weaved its magic at the London Indian
Festival too. The lead actress of the film, Amy Jackson,
who was present at the fest, shared few details about her
upcoming film and her experience in it.
The actress stated that she was proud to be part of the
film that is made by a director of Shankar's repute and to
play the lead opposite an actor like Vikram. She also
praised the cinematographer of the film, veteran
cameraman PC Sreeram.

----------


## GangsteR

> എന്തു ആയാലും സുരേഷ് അണ്ണന് കിടിലന്* റോള്* ആയാല്* മതിയായിരുന്നു ...
> 
> തമിള്* നാട് ഞെട്ടണം നമ്മുടെ അണന്റെ ഓരോ dilogueലും


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> *Uppane okke idichu pappadamakki Govi annan real villain aakum nokkikko.. Shankar polum pratheekshikkatha twist*


suresh annanu padatil fight onnum illennu adyamae paranjatanu

----------


## kandahassan

> *Pakshe vere oru kaaryamundu.. Nammude Muscle Khan kulaasa kulaasa oru 2011 il irakkiyarunnel Ai  yil naayakanai Shankar Kulasaye cast cheythene..  @kandahassan
> 
> Athupole thanne little superman nerathe trailer engilum vannarunne.. Shankar  vinayannane kondu graphics cheyyichene*


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> *Pakshe vere oru kaaryamundu.. Nammude Muscle Khan kulaasa kulaasa oru 2011 il irakkiyarunnel Ai  yil naayakanai Shankar Kulasaye cast cheythene..  @kandahassan
> 
> Athupole thanne little superman nerathe trailer engilum vannarunne.. Shankar  vinayannane kondu graphics cheyyichene*


vere oru kaaryam und......40 crore budgetil riyaz khane vachu vinayan malayalathil AI poloru padam pidkkatte  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Nithz

> suresh annanu padatil fight onnum illennu adyamae paranjatanu


Suresh Gopi Has A Fight Scene

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram gains weight for Ai song
Vikram, Shankar’s magnum opus Ai is one of the much
awaited movies of the year with huge expectations. Vikram
had put in loads of effort for his distinct characterizations
in the film.
A song on Vikram was canned earlier and for the song
shoot, the actor has gained a lot of weight of about 110
kgs. Vikram had to wear bulky costumes for the number.
Produced by Aascar Ravichandran, Vikram sports an
exclusive make up in Ai, which is done by experienced
American artists at a pay of nearly 2 lakhs per day.
Amy Jackson will be seen as Vikram’s love interest in the
movie. This Shankar’s directorial has musical scores by AR
Rahman and camera by PC Sreeram. Ai movie and audio
release dates are to be announced.

----------


## GangsteR

> Suresh Gopi Has A Fight Scene


satyamanel  :Giveup:

----------


## xeon

> suresh annanu padatil fight onnum illennu adyamae paranjatanu


*Athokke shariya ennalum shankar polum ariyathe idi kaanum..

Atleast oru just remember that engilum*  :Band:

----------


## xeon

> Suresh Gopi Has A Fight Scene


*appol ivar thammil  enthengilum kriya vikreeyakal undakumallo*

----------


## xeon



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram gains weight for Ai song
Vikram, Shankar’s magnum opus Ai is one of the much
awaited movies of the year with huge expectations. Vikram
had put in loads of effort for his distinct characterizations
in the film.
A song on Vikram was canned earlier and for the song
shoot, the actor has gained a lot of weight of about *110
kgs*. Vikram had to wear bulky costumes for the number.
Produced by Aascar Ravichandran, Vikram sports an
exclusive make up in Ai, which is done by experienced
American artists at a pay of nearly 2 lakhs per day.
Amy Jackson will be seen as Vikram’s love interest in the
movie. This Shankar’s directorial has musical scores by AR
Rahman and camera by PC Sreeram. Ai movie and audio
release dates are to be announced.

----------


## GangsteR

> Vikram gains weight for Ai song
> Vikram, Shankar’s magnum opus Ai is one of the much
> awaited movies of the year with huge expectations. Vikram
> had put in loads of effort for his distinct characterizations
> in the film.
> A song on Vikram was canned earlier and for the song
> shoot, the actor has gained a lot of weight of about *110
> kgs*. Vikram had to wear bulky costumes for the number.
> Produced by Aascar Ravichandran, Vikram sports an
> ...


110kg! oru mayatil tallu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

110 kgs for a song, vikram gets heavy!


As we reported earlier, Vikram has shot up and brought down his weight by huge measures for his upcoming magnum opus, Ai. The team is also planning to release a making video of the regime followed by the actor for the body toning process.
The latest tidbit from the camp is that Vikram had to put
on a lot of weight for a song in the film, also he had to
wear bulky costumes. The total weight of Vikram just
before the shoot was accounted to be 110kgs.
With such pure dedication from the star, Ai is definitely the
most awaited movie of 2014. Stay tuned to Cinemalead for
more updates on this enormous film.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's physique yet again in limelight

No actor like Chiyaan Vikram could ever bend the physique
in such a strenuous style, period. For the upcoming flick
“AI” which is already garnering all kind of attention way
before its release, Vikram is said to have raised around
110KG for a song which will also see the actor sport some
heavy costumes for its shot.


Directed by Shankar and along with Amy Jackson in the
lead cast, the team of “AI” is reportedly gathering up a
mini behind the scenes video for the actor’s fitness regime
which seems to go up and down periodically in meteoric
manner. AI is surely beefing up the hype factor for all its
ingredients; the movie is one of the most anticipated of
2014.

----------


## GangsteR

:Band: ....

----------


## xeon

*Ari kazhuki aduppathidukayengilum cheytho ?*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Ari kazhuki aduppathidukayengilum cheytho ?*


Ari kazhukunna aal ethiyitilla

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's Ai probably a Diwali release


Vikram-Shankar's Ai is one of the most waited movies of
2014 and has huge buzz among the trade and fans of
Chiyaan Vikram. Now we hear that Aascar Films is trying to
lock Ai release date for Diwali.
Vikram's Ai talkie was wrapped long ago and the team is
left with a song that will be shot soon. Amy Jackson has
paired opposite Vikram in Ai. AR Rahman is the music
director, cinematographer PC Sreeram and editing is by
Anthony among the Ai crew.
Ai post-production works are going on in full swing and
makers are planning to release film's audio sometime soon.
Though there is no official confirmation, Ai producer Aascar
Ravichandran is planning for a Diwali release in October.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

:Band:  .....

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

:Giveup: .....

----------


## GangsteR

Ai may join the Diwali race


Looks like Vikram – Shankar’s Ai may join the
Diwali race along with Vijay’s Kaththi and
Vishal’s Poojai . According to sources, the film’s
shooting has been wrapped up and the post
production is on full swing. With quite a lot of
computer graphics involved in the project, the
filmmakers are confused over the release date.
However, they are certain that Ai will be ready
to hit the screens this Diwali. Sources say that
talks are on with some theatre owners already
to ensure Ai gets a good amount of theatres
during the festive season.

----------


## michael

> Vikram's Ai probably a Diwali release
> 
> 
> Vikram-Shankar's Ai is one of the most waited movies of
> 2014 and has huge buzz among the trade and fans of
> Chiyaan Vikram. Now we hear that Aascar Films is trying to
> lock Ai release date for Diwali.
> Vikram's Ai talkie was wrapped long ago and the team is
> left with a song that will be shot soon. Amy Jackson has
> ...


kurachu kazhiyumbol parayum chrsitamas release aanennu pinnae pongal siummer angenae pokum.............

----------


## GangsteR

> kurachu kazhiyumbol parayum chrsitamas release aanennu pinnae pongal siummer angenae pokum.............


ee varsham relaese aakilla sure bet...

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's 'Ai' for Deepavali ?


Is producer Aascar Ravichandran and director Shankar planning to release their magnum opus Ai starring Chiyaan Vikram for Deepavali 2014? The Kollywood grapevine is abuzz that Aascar has settled some of his dues and Ai may come out shortly.
Deepavali 2014 is already promising a lot of fireworks in
Kollywood with Vijay's Kaththi and Vishal's Poojai targeting
the same day. Now how to fit in Ai at a time when there is
a shortage of screens?
Earlier it was said that Kamal Haasan's Viswaroopam which
is also co-produced by Aascar Films would release ahead
of Ai. But now that another Kamal movie Uttama Villain is
zeroing in on October 2, Viswaroopam 2 will be pushed to
a later date this year.
Deepavali is still three months away and in Kollywood's
timeline that is too long a period to lock in a release date.
The final release date will only be known closer to the
festival of lights.

----------


## kandahassan

> Vikram's 'Ai' for Deepavali ?
> 
> 
> Is producer Aascar Ravichandran and director Shankar planning to release their magnum opus Ai starring Chiyaan Vikram for Deepavali 2014? The Kollywood grapevine is abuzz that Aascar has settled some of his dues and Ai may come out shortly.
> Deepavali 2014 is already promising a lot of fireworks in
> Kollywood with Vijay's Kaththi and Vishal's Poojai targeting
> the same day. Now how to fit in Ai at a time when there is
> a shortage of screens?
> Earlier it was said that Kamal Haasan's Viswaroopam which
> ...


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

Kaththi vs Ai ....diwali release aayal !

 @GaniThalapathi @xeon

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
Happened 2 c pix of #Chiyaan #Vikram workin out
in a Gym in #China during #Ai shoot.. Mind-
Boggling.. He looked like a Mini Arnold! Jus WOW!

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
So the big headline today is Actor #Chiyaan
#Vikram 's #Ai might join the #Diwali race!

----------


## xeon

> Kaththi vs Ai ....diwali release aayal !
> 
>  @GaniThalapathi @xeon



*Kooduthal risk Ai kku thanne...  VJ  fans enthayalum kathikkalle kayaru aadyam..  Pinneedu Ai kaanum.. 
Pinne solo release kondu vj padangal ividunnu adhikam onnumundakkittilla.. so verunnathu verum pole..

AI Kathi orumichirangiyaal Kathi poliyumennonnum oeu pediyumilla..  Kathi collection kurachu kurayum..  on other hand Ai collectionum kurayum*

----------


## Viru

Diwalike vikrathinte first look engilum iragiyal kolam  :Laughing:

----------


## karthi007

> Diwalike vikrathinte first look engilum iragiyal kolam


shankarinu irakan uddesham illa...

----------


## michael

> ee varsham relaese aakilla sure bet...


next year pongal or summer nokkiyaal mathi......

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Kaththi vs Ai ....diwali release aayal !
> 
>  @GaniThalapathi @xeon


kathi  :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Kooduthal risk Ai kku thanne...  VJ  fans enthayalum kathikkalle kayaru aadyam..  Pinneedu Ai kaanum.. 
> Pinne solo release kondu vj padangal ividunnu adhikam onnumundakkittilla.. so verunnathu verum pole..
> 
> AI Kathi orumichirangiyaal Kathi poliyumennonnum oeu pediyumilla..  Kathi collection kurachu kurayum..  on other hand Ai collectionum kurayum*


kathikku vj fans mathram kayarum.. pinne overflow  :Kalikkuva:

----------


## maryland

> kathikku vj fans mathram kayarum.. pinne overflow


melcow back... :Welcome:

----------


## GangsteR

> kathikku vj fans mathram kayarum.. pinne overflow


ini ban kittaatae nokkikko

----------


## GangsteR

Ai to hit screens for Diwali?


It looks like the much-delayed Ai starring Vikram and
Amy Jackson is finally hitting screens for Diwali. The buzz
is that the producer of the film Aascar Ravichandran has
already settled his dues and that the Shankar-directed
film is likely to release on Diwali. Interestingly, Vijay's
Kaththi and Vishal's Poojai are also expected to release
on the same date. However, there has been no official
confirmation on the same and the official release dates
are expected to be announced soon.
A lot is riding on Ai for Vikram as the actor has not had
any release after David, which was released in Hindi as
well. Ai is a romantic thriller and the star cast includes
Suresh Gopi, Upen Patel and Santhanam. AR Rahman
has scored the music and PC Sreeram has done the
cinematography.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
#Vishwaroopam2 will release before #Ai via
 @Sureshmylapore - Check out his TL for latest #Ai
updates from #Aascar Ravichandran

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> kathikku vj fans mathram kayarum.. pinne overflow


Namukku kaanaam..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Namukku kaanaam..


enthonnu kaanaan.. pani kittunnath kathikku aayirikum.. Ai ne oru tharathilum baadhikilla.. pinne Ai ude oppam irakkan ulla vivaraked avar kanikkanum pokunilla

----------


## GangsteR

> enthonnu kaanaan.. pani kittunnath kathikku aayirikum.. Ai ne oru tharathilum baadhikilla.. pinne Ai ude oppam irakkan ulla vivaraked avar kanikkanum pokunilla


Athintae aavashyam varilla....Kathikku Tamil natil oru ban kidannu karanginnundu

----------


## xeon

> Athintae aavashyam varilla....Kathikku Tamil natil oru ban kidannu karanginnundu



*Ban  okke engalukku bun maathiri daa chellam.. ban ennu kettale odathukku anna enna oosanthadi potta aattukuttiyaa....  Puli da puli..... 
*

----------


## xeon

> enthonnu kaanaan.. pani kittunnath kathikku aayirikum.. Ai ne oru tharathilum baadhikilla.. pinne Ai ude oppam irakkan ulla vivaraked avar kanikkanum pokunilla


Pani kittunne athu Huge budjetil verunna  Aikke veru .. athu nee thanne kando

----------


## GangsteR

Ai to release only after Vishwaroopam 2
Posted by Surendhar MK onJuly 27, 2014


The latest buzz in the K’town is Shankar’s
magnum-opus Ai will release only after Kamal
Haasan’s magnum-opus Vishwaroopam. Both films
are produced by Aascar Ravichandran who already
has Jayam Ravi and Trisha
starrer Bhooloham waiting for release. A little birdie
reveals that Aascar Ravichandran is planning a
grand audio launch for Ai in different parts of the
world including Beijing, New York, London etc and
considers it as one of India’s biggest film. And, if
sources are to be believed, there is only one song
left in AI which will be completed by mid-August.
Therefore, the possibility of Ai clashing with
Vijay’s Kaththi and Vishal’s Poojai is just a rumor.
Unless and until some startling changes happen,
AI will not release on Diwali. Also, sources say
Ai will release only after Vishwaroopam 2. So the
ardent Vikram fans now have only one question –
When will Vishwaroopam 2 release?

----------


## GangsteR

ini oru song koodi shoot cheyaan undu...apol next year nokiyal mathi  :Vandivittu:

----------


## firecrown

thread thudangiyittu 2 varsham kazhinju  :Heat:

----------


## Viru

Njan paranjile ithe ee aduthe onum iragan ponila  :Doh:

----------


## STRANGER

Ithu release chyean vendi thanne aano shoot cheyune?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Pani kittunne athu Huge budjetil verunna  Aikke veru .. athu nee thanne kando


ethu vakayil ?
die hard vijay fans vare kathi miss cheythaalum Ai miss cheyyillla..
pinne baakkiyullavar Ai miss cheyth kathi kaanaan povalle  :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR

Ai after Vishwaroopam 2
By Padma Iyer [ July 28, 2014 ]


We had earlier reported that director Shankar is overseeing the post production of his upcoming film Ai . This film stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles. It is said that the shooting of Ai is expected to be wrapped up by mid- August.
The latest buzz is that the movie will release only after Kamal Haasan’s Vishwaroopam 2 hits the screens.
Coincidentally, both films are produced by Aascar
Ravichandran. The producer is sorting out the dates to
release these much anticipated movies. Also, Aascar
Ravichandran’s Bhoologam is also in the line for release.
We expect that the producer would soon announce the
release date of these films

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithu release chyean vendi thanne aano shoot cheyune?


 :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> Njan paranjile ithe ee aduthe onum iragan ponila


ee Vishwaroopam2 ennu irangumennu any idea?

----------


## GangsteR

> ethu vakayil ?
> die hard vijay fans vare kathi miss cheythaalum Ai miss cheyyillla..
> pinne baakkiyullavar Ai miss cheyth kathi kaanaan povalle


 :cheers: .....

----------


## Viru

> ee Vishwaroopam2 ennu irangumennu any idea?


Ai ke munpe enale reportsil oke ai ennane iragathe enne ariyatha konde epo veno prethekshikam athinte shooting oke kazhinjathane thonunu

----------


## GangsteR

> Ai ke munpe enale reportsil oke ai ennane iragathe enne ariyatha konde epo veno prethekshikam athinte shooting oke kazhinjathane thonunu


ini chilappil V2 deepavaliku irakkumayirikkum....

----------


## Viru

> ini chilappil V2 deepavaliku irakkumayirikkum....


ellam diwaike konde vache kaththike pani  kodukan ayirikum :Vedi:

----------


## GangsteR

> ellam diwaike konde vache kaththike pani  kodukan ayirikum


Ellam onnumilla Kaththi n Poojai matramae diwali confirm aayittullu

----------


## Viru

> Ellam onnumilla Kaththi n Poojai matramae diwali confirm aayittullu


poojai oke vishalinte allae athoke ethra pokan pakshe viswaroopam undel competition kadukum

----------


## xeon

> ethu vakayil ?
> die hard vijay fans vare kathi miss cheythaalum Ai miss cheyyillla..
> pinne baakkiyullavar Ai miss cheyth kathi kaanaan povalle


Mone Ai ini kathiyude kude alla ... Anjaante kude yalla Thala padathinte kude irakkiyaal polum pani  Ai kku thanne...  TN  il Actorsinulla hold athanu..

VIJAY AJITH SURYA  kazhinje ollu avide ethu vikramum..   Suryayekkal ethrayo munnil aayirunnu vikram oru kaalathu.. Vikraminte kure mandan theerumaanangal kaaranam aanu ippolathe nilayil aayathu..  Surya aa timeil prekshakarkku vendathu enthano athu nalki.  

Shankar enna otta oru label.. athu maathramanu ippol  Ai yude pidivalli...  Vikram okke athu kazhinje varu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Mone Ai ini kathiyude kude alla ... Anjaante kude yalla Thala padathinte kude irakkiyaal polum pani  Ai kku thanne...  TN  il Actorsinulla hold athanu..
> 
> VIJAY AJITH SURYA  kazhinje ollu avide ethu vikramum..   Suryayekkal ethrayo munnil aayirunnu vikram oru kaalathu.. Vikraminte kure mandan theerumaanangal kaaranam aanu ippolathe nilayil aayathu..  Surya aa timeil prekshakarkku vendathu enthano athu nalki.  
> 
> Shankar enna otta oru label.. athu maathramanu ippol  Ai yude pidivalli...  Vikram okke athu kazhinje varu


TN
rajnikanth = shanker >> others

outside TN
shanker > rajni >> others
purinjithaa??

----------


## xeon

> TN
> rajnikanth = shanker >> others
> 
> outside TN
> shanker > rajni >> others
> purinjithaa??



NeE PARANJU VERUNNATHU   vijay AJITH SURYA  ELLAREKKALUM VALUTHANU SHANKAR ENNANO?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> NeE PARANJU VERUNNATHU   vijay AJITH SURYA  ELLAREKKALUM VALUTHANU SHANKAR ENNANO?


ath shari.. athilum samshayam undo  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR

> poojai oke vishalinte allae athoke ethra pokan pakshe viswaroopam undel competition kadukum


yaaa... Vishwaroopam 2 diwali irakunatakum better...also kurae hindi movies koodi undu

----------


## xeon

> ath shari.. Athilum samshayam undo


appo nee vikram fan aano  shankar fan aano?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> appo nee vikram fan aano  shankar fan aano?


akram fan.... sultan of swing  :Band:

----------


## xeon

> akram fan.... Sultan of swing


ippo ekadhesham pidi kitti.. Aale vidu saami

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ippo ekadhesham pidi kitti.. Aale vidu saami


 Oru saami, rendu saami, moonu saami, naalu saami, anju saami, aaru saami.. deputy commissonar of police.. thirunelveli city

----------


## Nithz

Amy jackson at #Ai shooting spot in China

----------


## Nithz

‪#‎Ai‬ not releasing deepavali. The news is fake. It seems to be #Ai releasing on 2015

----------


## kandahassan

> ‪#‎Ai‬ not releasing deepavali. The news is fake. It seems to be #Ai releasing on 2015


thread lock cheyyyyy.................2015il turannal mathi  :Angry:

----------


## avd

> ‪#‎Ai‬ not releasing deepavali. The news is fake. It seems to be #Ai releasing on 2015


2013il thudangiya padamalle ithu??? 2014il release cheyumenu paranju :Ahupinne: 
ipo dha 2015...in adutha varsham parayum 2016 akumennu :Girl Mad:  saamadrohikal

----------


## kandahassan

> 2013il thudangiya padamalle ithu??? 2014il release cheyumenu paranju
> ipo dha 2015...in adutha varsham parayum 2016 akumennu saamadrohikal


athokke ss raajamoliye kandu sankar annan padikkanam  :Band:

----------


## xeon

> ‪#‎Ai‬ not releasing deepavali. The news is fake. It seems to be #Ai releasing on 2015


appo veendum......

----------


## xeon

> ‪#‎Ai‬ not releasing deepavali. The news is fake. It seems to be #Ai releasing on 2015


205 pongal aarikkum

----------


## xeon

> thread lock cheyyyyy.................2015il turannal mathi



*pakshe 2015 il  release cheythal 8 inte pani kittum. Shadowman  2015 alle?*

----------


## michael

> 205 pongal aarikkum


summer nokkiyaal mathi........

----------


## Nithz

> *pakshe 2015 il  release cheythal 8 inte pani kittum. Shadowman  2015 alle?*


Shadowman ???? athu ethu ???

----------


## kandahassan

> Shadowman ???? athu ethu ???


most anticipating movie of the decade aanu shaadow maan ....athariyille  :Vedi:  :Vedi:  :Vedi:  :Vedi:  :Vedi:  :Vedi:

----------


## singam

> 2013il thudangiya padamalle ithu??? 2014il release cheyumenu paranjuipo dha 2015...in adutha varsham parayum 2016 akumennu saamadrohikal


2012 july-august alle shooting thundagiyathu..ippo thanne 2 varsham aayi...

----------


## Nithz

> most anticipating movie of the decade aanu shaadow maan ....athariyille


 :Ahupinne:   illa.. Tell Me The Details Abt The Movie Pls

----------


## kandahassan

> illa.. Tell Me The Details Abt The Movie Pls


its one of the most anticipated movie of south india acted by king khan  :Band:  :Band:  one of the movies song kulasa kulasa jalsa
trending in  india  :Band:

----------


## Nithz

> its one of the most anticipated movie of south india acted by king khan  one of the movies song kulasa kulasa jalsa
> trending in  india


 :Badday:  Aaale OOla Akakruthu  :Vedi:   :Sarcastic Hand:   :Njanaaramon:

----------


## xeon

> shadowman ???? Athu ethu ???


ningal enthu manushyanaanu bhai.. Shadowmane ariyilla polum.. Aa kandahaasante munnil enganum chennu petta nail cutter vechu kuthi konnu kalayum

----------


## xeon

> Aaale OOla Akakruthu


ningal aareyaanu oola ennu vilichathu...
  kandu nokku

----------


## GangsteR

> ‪#‎Ai‬ not releasing deepavali. The news is fake. It seems to be #Ai releasing on 2015


numma neratae paranjillae

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ningal aareyaanu oola ennu vilichathu...
>   kandu nokku


onnara minute kandu.  :Njanaaramon: 

enne pole oru average manushyanu athokke dhaaraalam

----------


## Nithz

> ningal aareyaanu oola ennu vilichathu...
>   kandu nokku





Ennodu Shamikku.. Ithine patti enikku ariyillayirunnu.. :Moodoff: 


So 2015il AI kku ithu vamban Beeshani thanne aanu.. 


Ene Muthal Njan ShadoWMaN Fan   :Clap:  :Clap: 

Riyas annan Mass  :Yeye:   :Silsila:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Viru

> 


vere arenklum ayiruneki ee dialoguine njan ennokollu ittene pine shankar ayathe kond enthenkilum oke nadakum  :Clap:

----------


## xeon

> Ennodu Shamikku.. Ithine patti enikku ariyillayirunnu..
> 
> 
> So 2015il AI kku ithu vamban Beeshani thanne aanu.. 
> 
> 
> Ene Muthal Njan ShadoWMaN Fan  
> 
> Riyas annan Mass


*Riyas Khan alla..  Muscle Khan... the king khan  *

----------


## xeon

*Oxford incorporates Ai.
	Oxford the leader in current English Thesaurus incorporated the word Ai into their most recent edition. Ai is the name of a south Indian Tamil film, exceedingly anticipated.
From now onwards we can locate the word Ai as a synonym for the word “tentative”.   
*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> vere arenklum ayiruneki ee dialoguine njan ennokollu ittene pine shankar ayathe kond enthenkilum oke nadakum


shanker aayath kond nadannirikkum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Riyas Khan alla..  Muscle Khan... the king khan  *


king khan SRK
emperor khan SALMAN

ith GOD KHAN  :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz

> *Riyas Khan alla..  Muscle Khan... the king khan  *


Paavangalude Salmaan Khan....

Angerodu Ithiri Ishtam Undayirunnu.. athu enthayalum ithu kandathoodu koodi poyi kitty

----------


## xeon

> Paavangalude Salmaan Khan....
> 
> Angerodu Ithiri Ishtam Undayirunnu.. athu enthayalum ithu kandathoodu koodi poyi kitty


Padam irangumbol aa ishtamokke tirichu verum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Padam irangumbol aa ishtamokke tirichu verum


athe.. pinne baaki muzhuvan lokathodu veruppu thonniyaalum god khan nodu vallaatha sneham aayirikkum  :Band:

----------


## xeon



----------


## xeon



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

2015 rlz shift cheythu ennu kettu......2015 il aanenkil pongalinu irakkikonanam...april-may seasonil irakkan ninnal 8 nte pani kittum...bahubaali april
14 , 2015 rlz aanu  :Band:

----------


## Nithz

Ai Shooting

----------


## GangsteR

:Rolleyes:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 2015 rlz shift cheythu ennu kettu......2015 il aanenkil pongalinu irakkikonanam...april-may seasonil irakkan ninnal 8 nte pani kittum...bahubaali april
> 14 , 2015 rlz aanu


krithyamaayi plan cheyth achadakkathode shoot cheyth nerathe theerumanicha date il padam irakkaan mouli annan nokkumbo shanker annan Ai um kondu varum.. athode mouli annan ee paripadi nirthum nokkikko..  :Huh:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


chandranil poyi shankar annan thaazhottu tourchu adichu shoot cheyunnu  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## kandahassan

> 2015 rlz shift cheythu ennu kettu......2015 il aanenkil pongalinu irakkikonanam...april-may seasonil irakkan ninnal 8 nte pani kittum...bahubaali april
> 14 , 2015 rlz aanu


onnurappaanu onnenkil AI allel linga ithelethilnkilum onnuinu bahubaali pani kodukkum  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram opens up about his stunning transformation for the role in ‘Ai’
Posted by Surendhar MK onAugust 2, 2014

National award-winning actor Vikram’s looks in
Ai is the one of the most discussed topics in the
tinsel town. When the first look posters were
revealed, film buffs were awe-struck about the
transformation Vikram had undergone. Now, the
actor for the first time, has opened up in detail
about the rigorous workout schedules and the diets
he followed. He started preparing for his look in
Ai two years back as soon as Shankar narrated him
the story.
Vikram had a stellar team consisting of three men
who supervised him to prepare for the look. His
trainers were always with him even during the
shooting of the film. One of the trainers, Bharath
prepared his diet and workout schedules while the
other two, Joseph and Vidya Sagar (the
physiotherapist) executed the plans.
Vikram followed a fiber based diet and exotic
fruits from different countries were imported.
Best European protein supplements were used
for the diet
Plyometric workouts were the base. The diet
was framed in such a way that the specific
workout routine gave maximum results
As the diet and workout in turn increases the
body heat, the actor cut-down the heat from
affecting his workout routines with regular head
massages with oil
“Looks alone can’t convince an audience about a
character, but how one looks on screen is
instrumental in building a certain image around the
role. When I’m playing a particular role, I would
like to look like the character rather than like
myself,” says Vikram about his relentless
transformation.
Courtesy: Deccan Chronicle

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Suresh annantae kolam kattikunnu  :Hammer:

----------


## kandahassan

> Suresh annantae kolam kattikunnu


ai next month irangiyurel ee peril nalla promotion kittiyene  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> ai next month irangiyurel ee peril nalla promotion kittiyene


Ai irangumbol suresh annanae teri paranjavar tholil kayattum  :Yeye:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ai irangumbol suresh annanae teri paranjavar tholil kayattum


suresh annane tholil kayattunnavan pinne theri parayilla.. oru njarakkam maathrame undaakoo

----------


## GangsteR

> suresh annane tholil kayattunnavan pinne theri parayilla.. oru njarakkam maathrame undaakoo


atentaaa.......

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> atentaaa.......


oru 4 sooryayude weight kaanum.. athanne

----------


## GangsteR

> oru 4 sooryayude weight kaanum.. athanne


 :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

hindi trailer irakkumbo valla vamban hindi padathinte koode irakkanam  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> hindi trailer irakkumbo valla vamban hindi padathinte koode irakkanam


Happy new yearntae koodae nokiyalo

----------


## saamy

rls confirm ayo?

----------


## xeon

> rls confirm ayo?


 :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## saamy

> 


entha itra ennekollidan epol rls ayalum kanan alundakum :Ok:

----------


## saamy

> ningal aareyaanu oola ennu vilichathu...
>   kandu nokku


 :Ennekollu:  santhosh panditumayit tight competition..

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


Ithum 3hr+ avum duration.

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithum 3hr+ avum duration.


athu urapallae

----------


## GangsteR

Pani kittumo  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram is busy
Vikram is all geared up with Paththu Endrathukulla being directed by Goli Soda fame Vijay Milton. The film is on the floors and action scenes involving Vikram are being shot. Imman is scoring the music.
Meanwhile the latest buzz is that audio of Vikram's last
venture Ai is getting ready for a gala release. The makers
are planning a big function and that it would happen in
Chennai later this month. Ai is produced by Asscar V
Ravichandran and it has music by A R Rhamna and
directed by Shankar.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

> Pani kittumo


ee friday ore padam und

ithoke chuma

----------


## GangsteR

> ee friday ore padam und
> 
> ithoke chuma


ethu padam...

----------


## SAM369

> ethu padam...


*apothecary*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ഷങ്കർ സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന 'ഐ' എന്ന
ചിത്രത്തിന് വേണ്ടി വിക്രം ചില്ലറ
പാടൊന്നുമല്ല പെട്ടത്. ഒന്നും രണ്ടുമല്ല 46
കിലോഗ്രാം തൂക്കമാണ് ഈ സിനിമയ്ക്ക്
വേണ്ടി ഈ നടൻ കുറച്ചത്.
കോളിവുഡിലെ ക്രിസ്റ്റ്യൻ ബെയിൽ എന്നാണ്
ചിയാൻ വിക്രം ഇപ്പോൾ അറിയപ്പെടുന്നത്. ഒരു
റോൾ താൻ തിരഞ്ഞെടുക്കുമ്പോൾ
അഭിനയം കൊണ്ട് മാത്രമല്ല
ശരീരം കൊണ്ടും താൻ ആ
കഥാപാത്രമായി മാറണം എന്നാണ്
വിക്രമിന്റെ പോളിസി. അത് പലപ്പോഴായി ഈ
നടൻ തെളിയിച്ചിട്ടുള്ളതുമാണ്. ഈയിടെ ഒരു പ്രമുഖ
മാധ്യമത്തിന് നൽകിയ അഭിമുഖത്തിൽ
വിക്രം 'ഐ'യ്ക്ക് വേണ്ടിയുള്ള
തന്റെ പ്രയത്നങ്ങളെപ്പറ്റി വാചാലനായി..
ഏകദേശം രണ്ടു വർഷം മുൻപാണ് വിക്രം 'ഐ' എന്ന
ചിത്രത്തിന്
വേണ്ടി തന്റെ ശരീരം പാകപ്പെടുത്തി തുടങ്ങിയത്.
സിനിമയുടെ ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങ് നടക്കുമ്പോൾ
തന്നെ വിക്രമിനൊപ്പം ട്രെയിനറും കൂടെ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു.
ഭരത് എന്ന ബോഡി ട്രെയിനർ
വിക്രമിന്റെ ആഹാരക്രമവും വർക്ക്
ഔട്ടും നിശ്ചയിച്ചിരുന്നത്. ജോസഫ് എന്ന
ട്രെയിനറും വിദ്യ സാഗർ എന്ന
ഫിസിയോ തെറാപ്പിസ്റ്റും വിക്രമിന്റെ ഒപ്പം തന്നെ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു.
തന്റെ ശരീരം പാകപ്പെടുത്തി എടുത്തതിന്റെ ക്രെഡിറ്റ്
ഇവർക്ക് വിട്ടുകൊടുക്കാനാണ്
വിക്രം ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നത്.
ഒരു ഭക്ഷണ പ്രിയനായ
വിക്രം തന്റെ ഡയറ്റിനെ പറ്റി പറയുന്നത്
ഇപ്രകാരമാണ്
ഒരേ അളവിൽ
ഒരേ ആഹാരം കുറെയേറെ ദിവസം അടുപ്പിച്ച്
കഴിക്കുമ്പോൾ തീർച്ചയായും നമുക്ക് മടുക്കും. അത്
കൊണ്ട് തന്നെ എന്റെ ഡയറ്റിൽ ഞങ്ങൾ
വ്യത്യസ്തമായ ആഹാര പദാർഥങ്ങൾ
ഉൾപ്പെടുത്തിയിരുന്നു.
ഈ ചിതം പൂർത്തിയാക്കി, അടുത്ത ചിത്രത്തിൽ
അഭിനയിക്കുന്നതിനായി എനിക്ക് എന്റെ ശരീര
ഭാരം കൂട്ടണമായിരുന്നു. അപ്പോൾ
എന്റെ ട്രെയിനർ എനിക്ക് നൽകിയ
നിർദേശം ഇപ്പോൾ ചെയ്തു വരുന്ന
വ്യായാമം മുടക്കരുത് എന്നാണ്.
അങ്ങനെ ചെയ്താൽ മറ്റ് അസുഖങ്ങൾ വരാനുള്ള
സാധ്യതകൾ കൂടുതലാണ്.
ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന് വേണ്ടി തടി കുറയ്ക്കേണ്ടത്
ആവശ്യമായിരുന്നോ ? ആധുനികമായ
മേക്കപ്പുകളും കോസ്റ്റ്യൂമുകളും മറ്റും കൊണ്ട് ഈ
കഥാപാത്രമായി മാറാവുന്നതല്ലേയുള്ളൂ ? ഈ
ചോദ്യത്തിനു വിക്രം മറുപടി പറഞ്ഞത്
ഇപ്രകാരമായിരുന്നു..

----------


## GangsteR

> 


 :Yahoo: .  ..

----------


## xeon

> Pani kittumo



*Pinne Congresskaaru entho bahishkarikkum?/ avar kurachu pravarthakar kaanathirunna padam angu idiyaan pokualle*

----------


## xeon

> *apothecary*



athu nalla film aanu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Pinne Congresskaaru entho bahishkarikkum?/ avar kurachu pravarthakar kaanathirunna padam angu idiyaan pokualle*


avanmaaru enthayalum padam kaanum.. ivanmarude athmarthatha ellavarkkum arinjoode :Vandivittu:

----------


## Nithz

Vikram inte Pazhaya Oru Interview Kandu :  Daivid irangiya Time le...

Athil AI Ne Patti Parayunnundu.... 

Ithu Vare aarum athu atra sradhichathayi thonniyitilla....

Athil Vikram Annu Parayunnundu 

Padam 145 crs aanu budget ennum , vikram oru MODEL aanu ennu

He Clearly Tells That The Movie Is About Modelling Industry And Advertising Industry .... 

Story Of Some One Who Was Forced To Become A Model... 

A Typical Shankar Movie.. A Thriller One

----------


## GangsteR

> Vikram inte Pazhaya Oru Interview Kandu :  Daivid irangiya Time le...
> 
> Athil AI Ne Patti Parayunnundu.... 
> 
> Ithu Vare aarum athu atra sradhichathayi thonniyitilla....
> 
> Athil Vikram Annu Parayunnundu 
> 
> Padam 145 crs aanu budget ennum , vikram oru MODEL aanu ennu
> ...


kandupidichallo  :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz

> kandupidichallo


alla palarum evide medicine kazhichu beergara jeevi aayi ennum.plalathum kandu...

atha innu kanda interview yil Vikram thanne clear aayi parayunnundu ennathu kondu paranjatha....

----------


## xeon

> Vikram inte Pazhaya Oru Interview Kandu :  Daivid irangiya Time le...
> 
> Athil AI Ne Patti Parayunnundu.... 
> 
> Ithu Vare aarum athu atra sradhichathayi thonniyitilla....
> 
> Athil Vikram Annu Parayunnundu 
> 
> Padam 145 crs aanu budget ennum , vikram oru MODEL aanu ennu
> ...



A serbian movie  vallom ithiri chorandiyo?

----------


## xeon

> alla palarum evide medicine kazhichu beergara jeevi aayi ennum.plalathum kandu...
> 
> atha innu kanda interview yil Vikram thanne clear aayi parayunnundu ennathu kondu paranjatha....


athinu ithentha vinayante athishayano

----------


## Nithz

werewolf or vampire aanu ennu okke kure news undayirunnu....

shoot Thudangiya time il Chinese Monk, manushyane thinunna 2mugham ulla jeevi Enna news okke undayirunnu.... 

aalojikumbol chiri varunnu.... 

padam irangiyathinu shesham Ella news aadyam.muthal vaayikkanam....  Porinja comedy aakum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Vikram inte Pazhaya Oru Interview Kandu :  Daivid irangiya Time le...
> 
> Athil AI Ne Patti Parayunnundu.... 
> 
> Ithu Vare aarum athu atra sradhichathayi thonniyitilla....
> 
> Athil Vikram Annu Parayunnundu 
> 
> Padam 145 crs aanu budget ennum , vikram oru MODEL aanu ennu
> ...


ithokke enik nerathe ariyaam  :Ahupinne:

----------


## xeon

> ithokke enik nerathe ariyaam


enthariyaam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> enthariyaam


thaan ingane chodikumennu ariyamayirunu  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## GangsteR

Exclusive: #Ai on #Sun_tv
Sun tv network planned to shoot Ai team for promotion.
# vikram # shankar will participate and that spl show will
telecast very soon...stay tuned !!!

----------


## Nithz

Ai Teaser Irangumbol Irangatte ..

Athu Vare Ithu Vechu Adjust Cheyyu..

Karikaalan's Trailer

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=622408274540136

----------


## GangsteR

> Ai Teaser Irangumbol Irangatte ..
> 
> Athu Vare Ithu Vechu Adjust Cheyyu..
> 
> Karikaalan's Trailer
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=622408274540136


karikaalan thread evidayo undu...btb itintae shooting kazhinjataano

----------


## Nithz

> karikaalan thread evidayo undu...btb itintae shooting kazhinjataano


Karikaalan treadi il ittal aarum sradhikilla atha ivide ittathu..

ithinte kurachu shooting okke kazhinjathaanu.. but enthu kondo stop cheythu...

VFX nallavannam avashyam ulla movie aayirunnu..

----------


## GangsteR

> Karikaalan treadi il ittal aarum sradhikilla atha ivide ittathu..
> 
> ithinte kurachu shooting okke kazhinjathaanu.. but enthu kondo stop cheythu...
> 
> VFX nallavannam avashyam ulla movie aayirunnu..


shooting kazhiyatae entina trailer irakkkiyathu....

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar surprised Neeti Mohan at ‘AI’ recording session
Posted by Surendhar MK onAugust 8, 2014


Shankar’s Ai has been the most anticipated film
this year without any shred of doubt for the
magnificent scale of film-making involved. The
music by AR Rahman is eagerly awaited by his
fans. The latest news is that singer Neeti Mohan, a
regular collaborator of AR Rahman in his live
concerts, has recorded a song for the film and was
sweetly surprised by director Shankar’s presence
at the recording session.
“When I came down to sing for Ai, I did not
expect Shankar to be sitting in the office. He has
worked hard on getting what he wants for the film
and for the song. I remember thinking that this
was the man who directed Sivaji and Robot, ”
gushes Neeti Mohan who made her Tamil singing
debut in Ner Ethir. Satish Chakravarthy, a former
student of AR Rahman, was the music composer
of Ner Ethir.

----------


## xeon

> shooting kazhiyatae entina trailer irakkkiyathu....


athu trailer onnumalla. promotionu vendi engandu picnicinu poyappo eduthathu aanennu thonnunnu.. oru 6 7 vatsham mumbarunne kollarunnu.. ippo verum koothara

----------


## GangsteR

> athu trailer onnumalla. promotionu vendi engandu picnicinu poyappo eduthathu aanennu thonnunnu.. oru 6 7 vatsham mumbarunne kollarunnu.. ippo verum koothara


ipol enthina irakiyathu...shoot restart cheyan enthelum uddesham unda aavo

----------


## Nithz

> ipol enthina irakiyathu...shoot restart cheyan enthelum uddesham unda aavo



enthayalum shoot cheytathu alle ennu karuthi chumma irakkiyathanu ennu thonunnu... 

Ithu Shelved Project aanu... Fully cancelled aanu ennu thonunilla...

Animation & VFX kure ullathu karanam aakum....

----------


## KRRISH2255

Ai Shooting Theernnittillaaa... Budget Problem Aanu...

----------


## GangsteR

> Ai Shooting Theernnittillaaa... Budget Problem Aanu...


shooting tudangiya annu muthal kelkunnatha ee budget pblm :Girl Mad:

----------


## xeon

> shooting tudangiya annu muthal kelkunnatha ee budget pblm


*2015 Annual Budjet kazhinju nokkiya mathi*

----------


## GangsteR

> *2015 Annual Budjet kazhinju nokkiya mathi*


 :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

> Ai Shooting Theernnittillaaa... Budget Problem Aanu...


aaru paranju shooting theernitilla ennu ???

----------


## GangsteR

> aaru paranju shooting theernitilla ennu ???


ini oru song koodi undu...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> aaru paranju shooting theernitilla ennu ???


Athil Abhinayikkunna Aalu Thanneyaaa Paranjathu... 
Pulliyude 1 Or 2 Scenes Pinne Oru Song Koodi ShootUndu... 
Ethrayo Lakhsnte Set Ok Ittu Waiting Aanu Kure Maasam Aayi... 
Producerkku Endo Budget Issues Athu Kaaranam Aanu Late Aavunnathu...

----------


## GangsteR

> Athil Abhinayikkunna Aalu Thanneyaaa Paranjathu... 
> Pulliyude 1 Or 2 Scenes Pinne Oru Song Koodi ShootUndu... 
> Ethrayo Lakhsnte Set Ok Ittu Waiting Aanu Kure Maasam Aayi... 
> Producerkku Endo Budget Issues Athu Kaaranam Aanu Late Aavunnathu...


athu aara abhinayikkunnathu?????
ayaalil ninnu padatintae valla exclusivum kittumo bhai?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> athu aara abhinayikkunnathu?????
> ayaalil ninnu padatintae valla exclusivum kittumo bhai?


Suresh Gopi... Pullikku Iniyum Shoot Undu Enna Paranjathu... Kurache Ulloo... 
Angane Vallya Details Onnum Chodhichillaaa... 
Ai Eppol Irangum... Deepavali Ennu Kettalloo Ennu Chodhichappol Paranjatha...

----------


## karthi007

> Suresh Gopi... Pullikku Iniyum Shoot Undu Enna Paranjathu... Kurache Ulloo... 
> Angane Vallya Details Onnum Chodhichillaaa... 
> Ai Eppol Irangum... Deepavali Ennu Kettalloo Ennu Chodhichappol Paranjatha...


Suresh gopidae company aano....?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Suresh gopidae company aano....?


Yup... Avarude Family Aayi Thanne Nalla Aduppam Aanu...

----------


## veecee

> Yup... Avarude Family Aayi Thanne Nalla Aduppam Aanu...


nammade apthothikiri reviews okke kanichu kodu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> Suresh Gopi... Pullikku Iniyum Shoot Undu Enna Paranjathu... Kurache Ulloo... 
> Angane Vallya Details Onnum Chodhichillaaa... 
> Ai Eppol Irangum... Deepavali Ennu Kettalloo Ennu Chodhichappol Paranjatha...


oh!!! details chotichalum pulliku ariyaan vazhiyilla karnam shankar filmintae story main aalkarku matramae ariyaavu..... munpu cochin haneefa sivaji irangiya timil paranjathu orma varunuu, avarudae role matramae paranju kodukku

----------


## Nithz

> Suresh Gopi... Pullikku Iniyum Shoot Undu Enna Paranjathu... Kurache Ulloo... 
> Angane Vallya Details Onnum Chodhichillaaa... 
> Ai Eppol Irangum... Deepavali Ennu Kettalloo Ennu Chodhichappol Paranjatha...


appo angane aanu karyangalude kidappu alle..  :Badday:

----------


## GangsteR

Neeti Mohan sung her first tamil song in # Chiyaan # Vikram 's AI
Shankar’s Ai has been the most anticipated film this year without any shred of doubt for the magnificent scale of film- making involved. The music by AR Rahman is eagerly awaited by his fans. The latest news is that singer Neeti Mohan, a regular collaborator of A.R. Rahman in his live concerts, has recorded a song for the film and was sweetly surprised by director Shankar ’s presence at the recording session.
“When I came down to sing for Ai, I did not expect Shankar to be sitting in the office. He has worked hard on getting what he wants for the film and for the song. I remember thinking that this was the man who directed Sivaji and Robot,” gushes Neeti Mohan who made her Tamil singing debut in Ner Ethir.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Yup... Avarude Family Aayi Thanne Nalla Aduppam Aanu...


 :cheers: ..

----------


## GangsteR

Edited.....

----------


## Nithz

Ai Chilappol 2015 Mid Aakum Irangan ennu parayunnathu kettu..

Fake Aakan aanu Chance..

NEWS Not Confirmed

----------


## GangsteR

> Ai Chilappol 2015
> Mid Aakum Irangan ennu
> parayunnathu kettu..
> Fake Aakan aanu Chance..
> NEWS Not Confirmed


ithu irakenda that is better...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Thread start cheythittu oru varshavum 8 masavum kazhinju....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Thread start cheythittu oru varshavum 8 masavum kazhinju....


athrayum aayittulloo ??  :Kalikkuva:

----------


## Nithz

Ai ! Song Shoot koodiye Bakki Ullu Enna Shankarinte Assistant Director Paranjathu.... 

Rest Of The Shooting Complete Aayi Thre

----------


## GangsteR

> Thread start cheythittu oru varshavum 8 masavum kazhinju....


Randu varshavum 4 masavum  :Yeye:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Randu varshavum 4 masavum


Ente daivame.....04/12/2012...ennu kandappol 12 December month aya njan koottiye....aprilil thudangiyathanalle

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Randu varshavum 4 masavum


angane para  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ente daivame.....04/12/2014....ennu kandappol 12 December month aya njan koottiye....aprilil thudangiyathanalle


 :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

> angane para


putiya updates onnum illallo.....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> putiya updates onnum illallo.....


vikram ne maatti aa role ajith nu kodukkunu ennoru news und.. sathyaano ennariyilla  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> vikram ne maatti aa role ajith nu kodukkunu ennoru news und.. sathyaano ennariyilla


santosh pandit aayalo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> santosh pandit aayalo


pulli 5 lakshathinte padathile abhinayikoo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> pulli 5 lakshathinte padathile abhinayikoo


ithil nammudae santosh panditinae polae tamizhilae oru item undu.... powerstar sreenivas

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> 


ithu polae pongacham kandu maduthu....

----------


## GangsteR

Pongacham adiku matram oru kuravumilla  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Nithz

> Pongacham adiku matram oru kuravumilla


Souce Hindu Tamil !!!

pongacham akan chance illa

----------


## Nithz

15 மொழிகள்; 15,000 திரையரங்குகள்﻿!- பிரம்மாண்டமாக தயாராகும் ‘ஐ’
.
இந்திய திரையுலகில் தயாரிக்கப்பட்டு வரும் மெகா பட்ஜெட் தமிழ் திரைப்படம் என வெளிநாடுகளில் குறிப்பிடப்படும் வண்ணம் தயாராகிறது 'ஐ'.
ஜூலை 2012ல் தொடங்கப்பட்ட நாள் முதலே இப்படத்தைப் பற்றி பல்வேறு தகவல்கள் வெளியாகி வருகின்றன. தற்போது இப்படத்தின் இசை வெளியீடு, பிரம்மாண்டமான ரிலீஸ் திட்டம் என பல்வேறு செய்திகள் இணையத்தில் வலம் வருகிறது.
உண்மையில் நடப்பது என்ன? இது குறித்து 'ஐ' படத்திற்கு நெருக்கமானவரைச் சந்தித்தோம். முதலில் இந்தப் படத்தை பற்றி பேசுவதற்கு முன்னால் ஐ' டீஸரை பாருங்கள். அப்புறமா பேசலாம் என்றார். பார்த்தோம்.
'ஐ' படத்தின் டீஸர் ஒன்றே போதும், இந்தப் படத்தில் ஷங்கர் - விக்ரம் என்ன செய்திருக்கிறார்கள், படம் ரிலீஸ் ஆவதில் ஏன் தாமதம் போன்ற பல கேள்விகளுக்கு பதிலளிக்கிறது டீஸர். ஷங்கரின் மேக்கப் ஐடியா, விக்ரமின் உழைப்பு, பி.சி.ஸ்ரீராம் கேமிரா, ஏ.ஆர். ரகுமானின் இசையமைப்பு என சரியான கூட்டணியில், மிரட்சி அடைய வைக்கும் வண்ணம் இருந்தது. 45 நொடிகள் 150 கோடி பிரம்மாண்டத்தை சுருக்கிக் காட்டியிருக்கிறார்கள்.
' ஐ' குறித்து அவரிடம் சேகரித்த தகவல்கள் இதோ!

* 'ஐ' படத்தின் இறுதிகட்ட பணிகள் தற்போது தீவிரமாக நடைபெற்று வருகிறது. இப்படத்தின் PATCH WORK எனப்படும் சிறு காட்சிகள் மட்டுமே இன்னும் காட்சிப்படுத்த இருக்கிறது. மற்றபடி மொத்த படப்பிடிப்பும் முடிந்தாகிவிட்டது.

* தமிழ், தெலுங்கு, இந்தி, என இந்திய மொழிகள் மட்டுமன்றி சீன மொழியையும் சேர்த்து, மொத்தம் 15 மொழிகளில் இப்படம் வெளியாகிறது. இதனால் அனைத்து மொழி டப்பிங் பணிகளும் ஒன்றின் பின் ஒன்றாக நடைபெற்று வருகிறது. விரைவில் சீன மொழி டப்பிங் தொடங்கவிருக்கிறது. சீன மொழியில் டப்பிங் செய்யப்படும் முதல் தமிழ் படம் இது தான்.

* இப்படத்திற்காக சுமார் 30 நாட்கள் அதிக சிரமப்பட்டு ஒரு சண்டைக் காட்சியை சீனாவில் காட்சிப்படுத்தி இருக்கிறார்கள். இந்திய அளவில் இந்த சண்டைக்காட்சி பேசப்படும் என்கிறார்கள். அதுமட்டுமன்றி, சீனப் படங்களே இதுவரை படப்பிடிப்பு நடத்தாத இடங்களுக்கு எல்லாம் சென்று படப்பிடிப்பு நடத்தி இருக்கிறார்கள்.

* விக்ரம் இப்படத்தில் ஒப்பந்தமான போது 70 கிலோ இருந்தார். முதலில் முழுக்க உடம்பு ஏற்றி 130 கிலோ வரை எடையைக் கூட்டி, நடித்தார். பிறகு அப்படியே எடையைக் குறைத்து 50 கிலோவிற்கு வந்து, முக்கிய காட்சிகளில் நடித்திருக்கிறார்.
* 150 கோடியைத் தாண்டிய பட்ஜெட் என்பதால், இப்படத்தை சுமார் 15,000 திரையரங்குகளில் வெளியிட திட்டமிட்டு பேச்சுவார்த்தை நடத்தி வருகிறார்கள். இந்திய அளவில் அதிக திரையரங்கில் வெளியிடும் முதல் படம் 'ஐ'

* உலக அளவில் சீனாவில் தான் அதிக எண்ணிக்கையில் திரையரங்குகள் இருக்கிறது. அங்கு, ஹாலிவுட் படங்களை விட அதிகமாக, சுமார் 7000 திரையரங்குகளில் வெளியாகிறது 'ஐ'
* சென்னை, ஹைதராபாத், மும்பை, இங்கிலாந்து உள்ளிட்ட பல்வேறு இடங்களில் இப்படத்தின் இசை வெளியீட்டு விழாவை நடத்த முடிவு செய்திருக்கிறது இப்படத்தை தயாரித்து வரும் ஆஸ்கர் நிறுவனம்.

* இந்தியாவே திரும்பிப் பார்க்கும் அளவிற்கு, சென்னையில் பிரம்மாண்டமான இசை வெளியீட்டு விழா ஒன்றினை ஏற்பாடு செய்து வருகிறார்கள். 'தசாவதாரம்' படத்திற்கு ஜாக்கி சான் வந்ததது போல, 'ஐ' இசை வெளியீடு விழாவிற்கு பில் கிளிண்டன் மற்றும் அர்னால்டு ஸ்வாஸர்நெகர் ஆகியோரை அழைத்து வருவதற்கான பேச்சுவார்த்தைகளை நடத்தி வருகிறது ஆஸ்கர் நிறுவனம்

* கோடி கோடியாக கொட்டி படம் எடுத்தாலும், அப்படத்தின் எந்த ஒரு விழாவிலும் தயாரிப்பாளர் 'ஆஸ்கர்'ரவிச்சந்திரன் கலந்து கொள்வதில்லை. 'ஐ' பட விழாவிலும் கலந்து கொள்ளப் போவதில்லையாம்.

* ஒரு காட்சிக்காக விக்ரமிற்கு மேக்கப் போட்டிருக்கிறார்கள். அந்த மேக்கப் போட்டால், முற்றிலும் குளிரூட்டப்பட்ட அறையில் தான் விக்ரம் இருக்க வேண்டும். வெளியே வந்தால் மேக்கப்பில் உள்ள ஆசிட் உருகி தோல் எல்லாம் உரிந்து விடும். மேக்கப் போடும் முன், ஷாட் என்ன என்பதை எல்லாம் விளக்கி விடுவார் இயக்குநர் ஷங்கர். படப்பிடிப்புக்கு தயாரானதும், ஷாட் ரெடி என்றவுடன் விக்ரம் வெளியே வந்து நடித்து விட்டு, உடனடியாக திரும்பவும் உள்ளே சென்றுவிடுவார். அப்படியிருந்தும், விக்ரமிற்கு ஒரு நாள் தோல் உரிந்து விட்டது. அந்தளவிற்கு விக்ரமின் உழைப்பு இந்தப் படத்தில் இருக்கிறது.

* படம் மிகத் தரமாக தயாராகியுள்ளது. 'ஐ' வெளியானவுடன் தமிழ் சினிமாவை, இந்திய சினிமாவை 'ஐ'க்கு முன், 'ஐ'க்கு பின் என பிரிக்க வாய்ப்பிருக்கிறது என்று நம்புகிறது படக்குழு.

* சமீபத்தில் வெளியான ஒரு முன்னணி நடிகரின் படத்தின் பர்ஸ்ட் காப்பிக்கு ஆன செலவு 45 கோடி. ஆனால், 'ஐ' படத்தின் போஸ்ட் புரொடக்*ஷன் செலவே கிட்டத்தட்ட 45 கோடிக்கு வருகிறது. இயக்குநர் ஷங்கர் வேலைகளில் துல்லியம் பார்ப்பவர் என்பதால், இது செலவு அல்ல, தரமான படத்திற்கான முதலீடு என்கின்றனர்.

* இந்தப் படத்தின் டீஸரைப் பார்த்தவர்கள், 'ஐ' தயாரிப்பாளர் ஆஸ்கர் ரவிச்சந்திரனிடம், இப்படத்தை ஹாலிவுட் படங்களுக்கு நிகராக எடுத்திருக்கிறீர்கள். ஏன் நீங்கள் உலகளவில் ஹாலிவுட் படங்கள் மாதிரி வெளியிடக் கூடாது. அவ்வாறு வெளியிட்டால், தமிழிலும் ஹாலிவுட் படங்கள் போன்று தயாரிக்கப்படுகிறது என்று அனைவரும் அறிவார்கள் என்று கூறியுள்ளார்கள். சீனா உள்ளிட்ட வெளிநாடுகளில் அதிக திரையரங்குகளில் வெளியிட இது ஊக்கப்படுத்தியுள்ளது.

* இப்படத்தின் மேக்கப், பெரிதும் பாராட்டப்படும். கிராஃபிக்ஸில் செய்ய முடிந்தாலும், அதைத் தவிர்த்து மேக்கப்பில் கவனம் செலுத்தி விக்ரமை உருமாற்றியிருக்கிறார்கள். முழுக்க மேக்கப் மூலமாகவே விக்ரமை மிரட்ட வைத்திருக்கிறார்கள். மேக்கப்பிற்காகவே இன்னொரு முறை பார்க்கும் அளவிற்கு மெனக்கெட்டிருக்கிறார்கள்.

* மற்ற படங்களைப் போல் இல்லாமல், இந்தப் படத்தை மாதம், தேதி குறிப்பிட்டு அன்று வெளியீடு என்று கூற முடியாது. அவ்வளவு பணிகள் இருக்கிறது. இந்த படம் வெளியாகும் தேதியில், மற்ற சின்ன படங்கள் எதுவுமே இதோடு போட்டியிடாது. காரணம், இப்படத்திற்கு இருக்கும் எதிர்பார்ப்பு மிக மிக மிக அதிகம்.

* ஹாலிவுட் படங்கள் டப்பிங் செய்து தமிழில் வெளியாகும் அதை "ச்சே.. எப்படி எடுத்திருக்கான்" என்ற கமென்ட் வரும். அது போல ஹாலிவுட்காரர்கள் பார்த்து மிரளப் போகும் முதல் இந்திய படமாக 'ஐ' இருக்க பாடுபட்டிருக்கிறார்கள்.

* இப்படத்தை வெளியிட ரிலையன்ஸ் நிறுவனம், ஆஸ்கர் நிறுவனத்தை அணுகியுள்ளதாக தகவல்கள் வெளியாகின. ஆனால், ரிலையன்ஸ் ‘ஆஸ்கர்' பிலிஸ்ம்ஸை அணுகவில்லை.

* இயக்குநர் ஷங்கர் எப்போதுமே தன்னுடைய ஒரு படத்தை மிஞ்சுவது போல, தனது அடுத்த படம் இருக்க வேண்டும் என்று மெனக்கிடுவார். 'ஐ'யை மிஞ்சும் அளவிற்கு ஷங்கரின் அடுத்த படம் எடுக்க சிரமப்படுவார் என்கிற அளவிற்கு வந்திருக்கிறதாம் 'ஐ'. 3 வருடங்களாக முழுமையாக தன்னை 'ஐ'க்கு அர்ப்பணித்திருக்கிறார் ஷங்கர்.

* இயக்குநர் ஷங்கர், நடிகர் விக்ரம் இருவருக்குமே இப்படம் மைல் கல் தான். இருவரையுமே அடுத்த கட்டத்திற்கு நகர்த்தும் படமாக 'ஐ' இருப்பது உறுதி.

* ஆஸ்கர் ரவிச்சந்திரன் தயாரித்த படங்களில் இது தான் உச்சபட்ச செலவில் தயாரான படம். 'ஐ' படத்திற்காக இதுவரை சுமார் 150 கோடிக்கும் அதிகமாக வாரி இறைத்திருக்கிறார் ஆஸ்கர் ரவிச்சந்திரன்.

* ஏ.ஆர்.ரஹ்மான் ஒரு பாடலை பாடியிருக்கிறார். அப்பாடல் காட்சியில் முழுவதும், விக்ரம் சிறப்பு மேக்கப் போட்டு, நடனமாடி இருக்கிறார். ஒரு பானை சோற்றுக்கு ஒரு சோறு பதம் என்பார்கள். அது போல இப்படத்தில் விக்ரமின் உழைப்பிற்கு இப்பாடல் ஒன்றே போதும்.
.
Source : Hindu - Tamil



Tamil Vaayikkan ariyunnavar onnu vaayichu paranju thannal upakaramayirunnu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 15 மொழிகள்; 15,000 திரையரங்குகள்﻿!- பிரம்மாண்டமாக தயாராகும் ‘ஐ’
> .
> இந்திய திரையுலகில் தயாரிக்கப்பட்டு வரும் மெகா பட்ஜெட் தமிழ் திரைப்படம் என வெளிநாடுகளில் குறிப்பிடப்படும் வண்ணம் தயாராகிறது 'ஐ'.
> ஜூலை 2012ல் தொடங்கப்பட்ட நாள் முதலே இப்படத்தைப் பற்றி பல்வேறு தகவல்கள் வெளியாகி வருகின்றன. தற்போது இப்படத்தின் இசை வெளியீடு, பிரம்மாண்டமான ரிலீஸ் திட்டம் என பல்வேறு செய்திகள் இணையத்தில் வலம் வருகிறது.
> உண்மையில் நடப்பது என்ன? இது குறித்து 'ஐ' படத்திற்கு நெருக்கமானவரைச் சந்தித்தோம். முதலில் இந்தப் படத்தை பற்றி பேசுவதற்கு முன்னால் ஐ' டீஸரை பாருங்கள். அப்புறமா பேசலாம் என்றார். பார்த்தோம்.
> 'ஐ' படத்தின் டீஸர் ஒன்றே போதும், இந்தப் படத்தில் ஷங்கர் - விக்ரம் என்ன செய்திருக்கிறார்கள், படம் ரிலீஸ் ஆவதில் ஏன் தாமதம் போன்ற பல கேள்விகளுக்கு பதிலளிக்கிறது டீஸர். ஷங்கரின் மேக்கப் ஐடியா, விக்ரமின் உழைப்பு, பி.சி.ஸ்ரீராம் கேமிரா, ஏ.ஆர். ரகுமானின் இசையமைப்பு என சரியான கூட்டணியில், மிரட்சி அடைய வைக்கும் வண்ணம் இருந்தது. 45 நொடிகள் 150 கோடி பிரம்மாண்டத்தை சுருக்கிக் காட்டியிருக்கிறார்கள்.
> ' ஐ' குறித்து அவரிடம் சேகரித்த தகவல்கள் இதோ!
> 
> * 'ஐ' படத்தின் இறுதிகட்ட பணிகள் தற்போது தீவிரமாக நடைபெற்று வருகிறது. இப்படத்தின் PATCH WORK எனப்படும் சிறு காட்சிகள் மட்டுமே இன்னும் காட்சிப்படுத்த இருக்கிறது. மற்றபடி மொத்த படப்பிடிப்பும் முடிந்தாகிவிட்டது.
> ...


ithinu prathyekich artham onnumilla

----------


## SadumoN

> 15 மொழிகள்; 15,000 திரையரங்குகள்﻿!- பிரம்மாண்டமாக தயாராகும் ஐ
> .
> இந்திய திரையுலகில் தயாரிக்கப்பட்டு வரும் மெகா பட்ஜெட் தமிழ் திரைப்படம் என வெளிநாடுகளில் குறிப்பிடப்படும் வண்ணம் தயாராகிறது 'ஐ'.
> ஜூலை 2012ல் தொடங்கப்பட்ட நாள் முதலே இப்படத்தைப் பற்றி பல்வேறு தகவல்கள் வெளியாகி வருகின்றன. தற்போது இப்படத்தின் இசை வெளியீடு, பிரம்மாண்டமான ரிலீஸ் திட்டம் என பல்வேறு செய்திகள் இணையத்தில் வலம் வருகிறது.
> உண்மையில் நடப்பது என்ன? இது குறித்து 'ஐ' படத்திற்கு நெருக்கமானவரைச் சந்தித்தோம். முதலில் இந்தப் படத்தை பற்றி பேசுவதற்கு முன்னால் ஐ' டீஸரை பாருங்கள். அப்புறமா பேசலாம் என்றார். பார்த்தோம்.
> 'ஐ' படத்தின் டீஸர் ஒன்றே போதும், இந்தப் படத்தில் ஷங்கர் - விக்ரம் என்ன செய்திருக்கிறார்கள், படம் ரிலீஸ் ஆவதில் ஏன் தாமதம் போன்ற பல கேள்விகளுக்கு பதிலளிக்கிறது டீஸர். ஷங்கரின் மேக்கப் ஐடியா, விக்ரமின் உழைப்பு, பி.சி.ஸ்ரீராம் கேமிரா, ஏ.ஆர். ரகுமானின் இசையமைப்பு என சரியான கூட்டணியில், மிரட்சி அடைய வைக்கும் வண்ணம் இருந்தது. 45 நொடிகள் 150 கோடி பிரம்மாண்டத்தை சுருக்கிக் காட்டியிருக்கிறார்கள்.
> ' ஐ' குறித்து அவரிடம் சேகரித்த தகவல்கள் இதோ!
> 
> * 'ஐ' படத்தின் இறுதிகட்ட பணிகள் தற்போது தீவிரமாக நடைபெற்று வருகிறது. இப்படத்தின் PATCH WORK எனப்படும் சிறு காட்சிகள் மட்டுமே இன்னும் காட்சிப்படுத்த இருக்கிறது. மற்றபடி மொத்த படப்பிடிப்பும் முடிந்தாகிவிட்டது.
> ...





15 languages,15,000 theaters: The massive AI

AI is known to the world as a mega budget tamil movie which is getting ready in Indian cinema.

from day one in july 2012, there had been many stories about this movie. Now there are a lot of stories spreading around regarding its 
music release and huge theatrical release.

What is really happening? To know the truth we met one of the members closest to AI.

Before talking anything about the movie, he told us to watch the teaser. and we saw it.
The teaser itself is more than enough to answer the questions like what shankar and vikram have done for the movie and why the release is getting delayed.

the teaser shows us the qualities of shankar's make-up idea, vikram's hard work, PC sriram's camera and AR Rehman's music. they have shown an extravaganza which is 
worth 150 crore in just 45 seconds.

Here are the details that we garnered from him about AI

*The final works of AI are now being done at a very brisk pace.the small scenes called patch work scenes are yet to be canned. Otherwise
the shooting is completely over.

*including tamil, telugu and hindi its coming out in 15 languages. Chinese also includes in the group. so the dubbing for all languages are getting done one by one.
Chinese dubbing will begin shortly. AI will be the frst tamil movie to be dubbed in Chinese.

*They have shot a fight sequence in China which took a duration of about 30 days. This sequence will talked about a lot in India. They have also shot in locations where
even chinese films are not being filmed till now.

* When Vikram signed for this movie, he was 70KG. At first he beefed up to 130 KG for the shooting. After that he came down to 50KG for the important 
scenes in the movie.

* As the budget of the movie has crossed 150 Cr, talks are going on to release it in 15000 screens. AI will be first Indian movie to get released in this
much screens

*China has the maximum numbrer of theatres in the world. Ai will release in about 7000 screens in china which will be more than a hollywood movie release.

*Aascar movies have decided to conduct the usic release in places like, Chennai, Hyderabad, Mumbai and England.

* there will be a grand music release in chennai. Like jacky chan came for dashavatharam, aascar moviea are planning to bring Bill Clinton and Arnold Shwaznegger.


* for a scene vikram had to put on a make-up, which if not stayed in a cold room will affect his skin badly. so had to stay in the cold room. when the shot is ready
sharkar would call hm, he gets out, after the shot returns straight back to the room. But still his skin was torn during the shoot. Vikram has gone through
that much hardships  for this movie.

* The movie is getting ready in great shape. After the release let alone Tamil cinema, Indian cinema will be known as 'After AI' and "Before AI"

*The cost of the first copy of a recently released mainstream actor movie was 45  Cr. But when it comes to Ai, the post production cost itself comes upto 45 cr.

* Make-up in this movie will be largely talked about. It can be done with graphics, but avoiding that they have done make-up for changing Vikram's looks for the movie.
People will watch the movie a second time just to see the makeup itself. To that level they have changed Vikram with the makeup.

*Unlike other movies, we cannot announce a month and date of release for Ai. There is that much load of work. When this movie is released there will be no
other movie to compete with Ai.

* Ai will be the first Indian movie which people in hollywood will all be in awe about.

*Director shankar always tries to make a movie much better than his last movie. after Ai, shankar will try to make his next one even bigger than Ai. He had dedicated his 
last 3 years completely for Ai.

*Ai will the highest budgeted movie produced by Aaskar Ravichandran. He has spent almost 150 cr for Ai until now.

* A R Rehman has sung a song. Vikram has put different makeups in this single song itself. this song shows how much hardwork Vikram has done for this movie.

----------


## GangsteR

> 15 languages,15,000 theaters: The massive AI
> 
> AI is known to the world as a mega budget tamil movie which is getting ready in Indian cinema.
> 
> from day one in july 2012, there had been many stories about this movie. Now there are a lot of stories spreading around regarding its 
> music release and huge theatrical release.
> 
> What is really happening? To know the truth we met one of the members closest to AI.
> 
> ...


ithu @Nithz tannae ividae 5-6 tines postiyataanu

----------


## GangsteR

> Souce Hindu Tamil !!!
> 
> pongacham akan chance illa


evidunelum copy aakum

----------


## Nithz

Esakki Muthu @esakkimuthuk ·
Watched ‪#‎Aiteaser‬ and a song. 
I covered a detailed story about ‪#‎Ai‬ plans in today @tamilTheHindu 
From #Ai teaser and song..
Vikram and Shankar is went to next level.. Wwoooowwwwww...
You will definitely forget Shankar work in#endhiran after you watch #ai I will definitely say, none other actor will not do the role in #Ai except#vikram

----------


## Nithz

> evidunelum copy aakum


Kitty poiiiii

http://tinyurl.com/ksurdtn

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 15 languages,15,000 theaters: The massive AI
> 
> AI is known to the world as a mega budget tamil movie which is getting ready in Indian cinema.
> 
> from day one in july 2012, there had been many stories about this movie. Now there are a lot of stories spreading around regarding its 
> music release and huge theatrical release.
> 
> What is really happening? To know the truth we met one of the members closest to AI.
> 
> ...


20-25cr kerala gross paranjath kuranju poyo ??  :Ho:

----------


## Viru

> 15 languages,15,000 theaters: The massive AI
> 
> AI is known to the world as a mega budget tamil movie which is getting ready in Indian cinema.
> 
> from day one in july 2012, there had been many stories about this movie. Now there are a lot of stories spreading around regarding its 
> music release and huge theatrical release.
> 
> What is really happening? To know the truth we met one of the members closest to AI.
> 
> ...


Ho ithoke vaicha arayalum padam iragunathine ore divasam munpe theateril poi kidakum

Avasanam valathum nadanal mathi

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ho ithoke vaicha arayalum padam iragunathine ore divasam munpe theateril poi kidakum
> 
> Avasanam valathum nadanal mathi


ithalle numma worried aayath keralathile collxn record t20 ne pottich shanker annan kondu povum ennu... dhrishyam vannillayirunenkil  :Scared:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ho ithoke vaicha arayalum padam iragunathine ore divasam munpe theateril poi kidakum
> 
> Avasanam valathum nadanal mathi


avasanam pavanaayi ento aayallo, athu polae engaanum :Engane:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> avasanam pavanaayi ento aayallo, athu polae engaanum


pavanayi bhayangaranaayi
pavanayi style aayi
pvanayi pavan aayi
pavanaayi peshak aayi
pavanayi puli aayi

ithil ethaa ?

----------


## GangsteR

> pavanayi bhayangaranaayi
> pavanayi style aayi
> pvanayi pavan aayi
> pavanaayi peshak aayi
> pavanayi puli aayi
> 
> ithil ethaa ?


soman.... :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

AR Rahman has crooned for Vikram in Ai
Posted by Surendhar MK onAugust 14, 2014


Shankar’s Ai is AR Rahman’s third film for Vikram.
His first film for Vikram was Pudhiya
Mannargal and later he composed for Chiyaan in
Mani Ratnam’s Raavanan four years back. Rahman
did not sing for Vikram in both films, save alone
the additional vocals in ‘Veera’ song in Raavanan.
But, the film’s climax had a soulful mini-song
crooned by AR Rahman titled ‘Naan Varuven’,
which was only added in the album’s collector’s
edition.
Now, for Shankar directorial AI, AR Rahman has
lent his voice for Vikram for a song, which will be
the highlight of the film. Vikram has donned
different costumes for this special song and
delivered a floor-scorching performance, says a
source. AI is arguably is the most anticipated film
of the year.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## michael

> Ho ithoke vaicha arayalum padam iragunathine ore divasam munpe theateril poi kidakum
> 
> Avasanam valathum nadanal mathi


njan angenae poyi theteril kidennathaanu enthiranu vendi......theateril kidennilla athinu aduthulla friendintae veetil..........

----------


## GangsteR

> njan angenae poyi theteril kidennathaanu enthiranu vendi......theateril kidennilla athinu aduthulla friendintae veetil..........


theatril poyirunnenkil kidakkendi varillaarnu...

----------


## shahin369

ee padatintae karyam alochichu kashtam thonunnu..

----------


## GangsteR

> ee padatintae karyam alochichu kashtam thonunnu..


lot of work pending aanu including a song shoot...

----------


## kadathanadan

e bahalangal kelkumbo thonnunnu ith onnnum aavilla..
initial kolaahalangalk shesham veezhum enn thonnunnu..
150cr budjet enneth shariyaanenkil collctnwse disaster aakan chance und

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> e bahalangal kelkumbo thonnunnu ith onnnum aavilla..
> initial kolaahalangalk shesham veezhum enn thonnunnu..
> 150cr budjet enneth shariyaanenkil collctnwse disaster aakan chance und


shariyaanu.. pinne suresh gopiyude ippozhathe market vach opening um kittaanum chance illa..

----------


## kadathanadan

> shariyaanu.. pinne suresh gopiyude ippozhathe market vach opening um kittaanum chance illa..


nalla pratheekshayanalloo..

----------


## GangsteR

> nalla pratheekshayanalloo..


pullikku polum ariyilla entaa parayunnatennu....

----------


## kadathanadan

> pullikku polum ariyilla entaa parayunnatennu....


20-25cr kerala gross oke paranjitundayirunnu..
enthakuvo entho??

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> e bahalangal kelkumbo thonnunnu ith onnnum aavilla..initial kolaahalangalk shesham veezhum enn thonnunnu..150cr budjet enneth shariyaanenkil collctnwse disaster aakan chance und


blunder aaaavum.....  150 cr........

----------


## GangsteR

> 20-25cr kerala gross oke paranjitundayirunnu..
> enthakuvo entho??


rajni vicharichittu polun pattunilla apozha vikram  :Yeye:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 20-25cr kerala gross oke paranjitundayirunnu..
> enthakuvo entho??


banglore days pole non superstar BB 25cr eduthu.. appo athinum mukalil poyaalum albuthappedenda

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> rajni vicharichittu polun pattunilla apozha vikram


rajni eppozhaa vicharichath ?
endhiran ippozhathe range il 25cr easy aayi varum

----------


## GangsteR

> banglore days pole non superstar BB 25cr eduthu.. appo athinum mukalil poyaalum albuthappedenda


best comedy of the yr

----------


## GangsteR

> rajni eppozhaa vicharichath ?
> endhiran ippozhathe range il 25cr easy aayi varum


Enthiran initial matramae ulluvkeralatil

----------


## GangsteR

> rajni eppozhaa vicharichath ?
> endhiran ippozhathe range il 25cr easy aayi varum


Enthiran initial matramae ullu keralatil

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Enthiran initial matramae ullu keralatil


mathiyallo.. 50 divasam kidu initial vannu..  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> best comedy of the yr


banglore days 25cr eduthittund

----------


## GangsteR

> mathiyallo.. 50 divasam kidu initial vannu..


evidae??? 1 week ullu initial okae....Enthiran njan tvm ninnu first week kandataanu..status mosham aarnu

----------


## GangsteR

> banglore days 25cr eduthittund


athu sheriya...ithu 25cr okae edukum ennathu verum swapnam matram

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> athu sheriya...ithu 25cr okae edukum ennathu verum swapnam matram


anjaan kandu kili poyiriikkaanalle  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> evidae??? 1 week ullu initial okae....Enthiran njan tvm ninnu first week kandataanu..status mosham aarnu


ningal ullath kondaayirikkum

----------


## PunchHaaji

> ithalle numma worried aayath keralathile collxn record t20 ne pottich shanker annan kondu povum ennu... dhrishyam vannillayirunenkil


 :Sarcastic Hand:   :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR

> anjaan kandu kili poyiriikkaanalle


kandun illa ...kiliyum poyilla

----------


## GangsteR

> ningal ullath kondaayirikkum


satyama paranjathu...3-4 days kazhinju entiran veenu

----------


## GangsteR

Happy b'day for the maverick director Shankar. .....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Bunny

> Enthiran initial matramae ullu keralatil


alla initial matram alla...Enthiran okka keralathil super hit levelil odiya film ann....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> alla initial matram alla...Enthiran okka keralathil super hit levelil odiya film ann....


superhit ? ATBB 
malayalam padangale compare cheyyuka aanenkil BB
keralathile aa varshathe top grosser endhiran aanenulla reports ippozhum kaanum net il .. pokiriraja , mary kunjad okke support cheyyaan fans ullath kond endhiran mungi poyathaayirikum

----------


## Flackyz

> avasanam pavanaayi ento aayallo, athu polae engaanum


pavanayi ajanayi... ennano????

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> satyama paranjathu...3-4 days kazhinju entiran veenu


enik ormayund.. veenu muttile tholi poyennum paranju karanju nilavilich endhiran ninnath  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Enthiran initial matramae ullu keralatil


padam irangunnathinu munp kure ennam choriyaan vannu..  2 days kazhinjaal aalozhinja poora parambu aakum theaters.. 128 theaters kodukkaruth.. malayalam padangale udhdharikkanam...

2nd week , 3rd week , 4th week... okke angottu chennu chorinju.. aalozhiyaatha poora parambu ennu paranju.. endhiran threads okke eduthu nokk appo ariyaam athinte impact

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Deewana

> Enthiran initial matramae ullu keralatil


 :Eek:  BB aayirunnu....

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
Happy birthday to the one & only director
 @Shankarshanmugh , who balances commercial
cinema with a classy concept. Waiting 4 #Ai !

----------


## GangsteR

> BB aayirunnu....





> alla initial matram alla...Enthiran okka keralathil super hit levelil odiya film ann....




 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Bunny

Tinjuvinod muttan njan illa...Enthiran ATBB tanne :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

Director Shankar crosses the half- century mark
Aug 17, 2014


The much respected director of the Indian film industry, Shankar
Shanmugham turns 51 today. Currently busy with Vikram's Ai, Shankar is known for his grand commercial entertainers which pack solid style and substance. His combination with all heroes starting from Rajini down to Arjun has resulted in magic at the box-office.
In his 2 decade long career, packed with blockbusters and
awards, Shankar has rarely put a foot wrong. His fans and
all Tamil cinema lovers are eagerly looking forward to the
long-in-the-making Ai, which has been in production for
the past 2 years or so.
Behindwoods wishes the very best for Shankar and prays
for his long and healthy life ahead.

----------


## GangsteR

Mega plans for Shankar's 'Ai'
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, August 16, 2014]


Despite the anxious wait and the usual ‘delay’ jinx attached
to Shankar’s big projects, some massive plans are lined up
for the release of 'Ai'. The film made with an exorbitant
budget of INR 150 crores starring Chiyaan Vikram is now
complete and concluding the final patch work in post-
production.
'Ai' will be released in 15 languages all over the world
apart from the regional lot. Laden with top notch
production values, 'Ai' will also be the first movie to be
released in China in Mandarin language. Not only that, the
film producer Aascar Ravindran is said to be in talks with
Hollywood personalities like Tom Cruise, Arnold
Schwarzenegger and former President of United States, Bill
Clinton, to release the film audio in a truly international
style. With so much in store, the audience sure hopes that
Shankar will not let them down in terms of content and his
signature directorial treatment.

----------


## saamy

waiting :Band:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## aneesh mohanan

Cinema digital era yileku mariyathu nannayi.....pandathe pole print enganum ayirunnel ippom chithal eduthene...

----------


## anupkerb1

valathum nadakooo

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar’s Ai audio on September 15
Shankar has got only couple of days to wrap up with
the shooting of his most ambitious project of ‘Ai’. The
film stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in lead roles with
Suresh Gopi, Ram Kumar, Santhanam playing
important characters.
The film is reported of being produced at a big budget
of Rs.150 Crores and the post-production process alone
has cost Rs.45 Crores. The business circle has paid a big
sum to buy the film and the audio launch will have the
presence of Hollywood superstar Arnold
Schwarzenegger releasing the music.
The film has musical score by AR Rahman and is
simultaneously getting released in 15 different
languages including Chinese. The audio launch is
expected to happen on September 15 that is expected to
have Jackie Chan and Honourable Chief Minister of
Tamil Nadu, J Jayalalithaa.

----------


## GangsteR

> valathum nadakooo


aah...... :Dntknw:

----------


## Nithz

News Almost Confirmed :

Shankar's ‪#‎Ai‬ Audio Release on SEPTEMBER 15th  in CHENNAI.
The Special Guests are ‪#‎Arnold‬ , ‪#‎Bill_Clinton‬ & ‪#‎Jackie_Chan‬ .
The Patch Work Of The Movie will be completed within 2 days.
And The Teaser's Duration is Just 45 Secs.

----------


## GangsteR

> News Almost Confirmed :
> 
> Shankar's ‪#‎Ai‬ Audio Release on SEPTEMBER 15th  in CHENNAI.
> The Special Guests are ‪#‎Arnold‬ , ‪#‎Bill_Clinton‬ & ‪#‎Jackie_Chan‬ .
> The Patch Work Of The Movie will be completed within 2 days.
> And The Teaser's Duration is Just 45 Secs.


mmm tanna tannae... :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Nithz

> mmm tanna tannae...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> News Almost Confirmed :
> 
> Shankar's ‪#‎Ai‬ Audio Release on SEPTEMBER 15th  in CHENNAI.
> The Special Guests are ‪#‎Arnold‬ , ‪#‎Bill_Clinton‬ & ‪#‎Jackie_Chan‬ .
> The Patch Work Of The Movie will be completed within 2 days.
> And The Teaser's Duration is Just 45 Secs.


year paranjittilla  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> year paranjittilla


2020 ......

----------


## michael

> mmm tanna tannae...


onnu nadakkatae ente gangsterae...angenaeyenkil nov release kaanum......

----------


## Nithz

PC Sreeram ISC : 

Amy Jackson . Sharing from my album. She is comming along with one of Indians finest actor vikram.

----------


## ThaLaPathi

> News Almost Confirmed :Shankar's ‪#‎Ai‬ Audio Release on SEPTEMBER 15th  in CHENNAI.The Special Guests are ‪#‎Arnold‬ , ‪#‎Bill_Clinton‬ & ‪#‎Jackie_Chan‬ .The Patch Work Of The Movie will be completed within 2 days.And The Teaser's Duration is Just 45 Secs.


am waiting

----------


## ThaLaPathi

Most awaited movie after Lingaa, 

Its Ai. Waiting with huge hype

----------


## xeon

> year paranjittilla


thalakuthy ninnu odukkam alle?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> thalakuthy ninnu odukkam alle?


fk il pidichu nilkkande  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Most awaited movie after Lingaa, 
> 
> Its Ai. Waiting with huge hype


most awaited movie after uthama villain  :Band:

----------


## Thannikkuhi Achayan

> fk il pidichu nilkkande



 :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand: 

Ayyo enikku vayyai nee avasanam RTM collection nil adipathari allai

 :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ayyo enikku vayyai nee avasanam RTM collection nil adipathari allai


RTM 16cr ulloo.. classmates easy aayi pottichu aa record  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Thannikkuhi Achayan

> RTM 16cr ulloo.. classmates easy aayi pottichu aa record


Ippam correct ayi Classmate pottichu RTM ne allai 

Kochu kallan vivaram vechu thudangi Thalakuthi veenalulla oru mattangale.

Pandai onnu veenu ezhunelkkan vayyarunno??? Allel arelum anungalodu onnu muttan vayyarunno???

 :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR

HOT BUZZ: AI AUDIO BY SEPTEMBER SECOND WEEK,
FILM FOR DIWALI

The hottest buzz in K- town is that Shankar's Ai will be a Diwali release. During the recent birthday bash of Shankar, thecdirector himself has confirmed it and if all goes as planned, the film's audio will be released by September second week.
Cinemalead also learnt that one of the song sequence is
yet to be shot and an official announcement regarding the
release date will be announced soon. Ai has Vikram, Amy
Jackson, Upen Patel, Suresh Gopi and many to its star
cast.
Produced by Aascar Ravichandran, Ai has music by AR
Rahman.

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
#Ai audio launch most likely on Sep 15th!

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
All indications are that is going to be V vs V vs V
on #Diwali day! #Vijay 's #Kaththi vs #Vikram 's #Ai
vs #Vishal 's #Poojai

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz

How has the process of working on Ai's album been so far?

Ai has been radical, I think it's going to be a kick-ass album, it`s going to be a groundbreaker. Shankar and Rahman have always created something different. 

Enthiran was a radical movie where Shankar kind of went into science fiction. But with Ai he's taken an even more different turn. It's got great singers, every song is brilliant. AR is going to take Tamil music through another change with this album. I can see the songs just taking off.

I was called to finish the project. I worked on it for about two months; everything was done and there were a few ancillaries to be recorded and some corrections to be done. It'll still come back to me. Tweaks will keep happening until the film comes out...and sometimes after all the time we spend tweaking we end up going back to the original! 

Ai has been radical, I think it's going to be a kick-ass album


The plot of Ai is very heavily guarded. But what we know for sure is to expect grandeur. Can you tell us how the music complements the grandeur of the film?

You know what happens between Rahman and Shankar! The understanding between them is mind-blowing. Everything just falls in place. I don’t think anyone will complain. Everything absolutely complements – every theme, every little bit and piece.

It's 2014 AR and Shankar - you can only imagine what's going to happen. Everybody's been places, everyone's done stuff. Computers have only got faster. It's amazing the kind of stuff that can happen musically and visually with graphics. It's quite different. There are a lot of physical transformations from Vikram. That's one thing I can tell you, that after seeing the film it's just...wow...he's worked hard. Everything looks good. I can't wait for the film to release!

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Viru

> 


Ingere ara

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

esakki muthu  :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz

> Ingere ara


Hindu Paper le Oru Reporter 

Arkengilum Ah News Kittiyal Onnu Postane

----------


## Nithz

'I' teaser: Two years of hard work in a matter of minutes!﻿


If Shankar inaugurated in Kodambakkam dictionary. 'The film premiered in the past two years, the film creates a little warm but not expectations. Between 'the' negative information about the film came out right. But the image was successfully completed on the 17th day of his birth with joy கொண்டாடியிருக்கிறார் Shankar. Vikram has accepted the position of the character in the film's teaser guarded secret pottip seen tirailarai Shankar made the cut. It showed us the film's producer Oscar Ravichandran screened. The two-year labor of one minute stop in front of the eye.

'The' dream is seen in the film Shankar, Vikram's labor is only a teaser of what appears to be this. Vikram is hanging on the ropes in the first shot. Shankar being kept secret to why the release of the film stilkalaikkuta teaser of the film is the answer. Vikram's each marker, which puts Vikrama hear that. 'I' will be a milestone in itself appears to be the first tisaraip Park.

The main displays

அடுக்கப்பட்டிருக்கின்றன lot of wood on the bridge to the truck. Its top Vikram (with makeup), run. Each pedal is falling rolls. The scene on the big screen, fans away as the eye can see imaikkamal.

Vikram in a bridge without makeup, wearing a red T-shirt, the bike has been patched. Pike's face, that bag of animatronics (Animatronics) mode is constantly changing. Vikram is looking at the rides.

Makeup and without a shirt without a Vikram weight-lifting scene, Large en Vikram (makeup) and branches nakarttip half of the face to show, singing a show background colorful clothes in front of Vikram, Amy Jackson, both playing and Vikram Color kalarana balloons drums reading scene, "Gilley "Vijay put on film, such as t-shirt wearing, Vikram (with makeup), wearing red silk brocade sari emiyait various scenarios that carry the full teaser jog.

Shankar - Vikram coalition of labor

Shankar and Vikram and the 'stranger' friendship through the fault of the film. Shankar and Vikram both 'boyfriend' who worked together in the film. 'Lover' character in the film, Prabhu Deva has dubbed vikramtan. So began the friendship 'stranger' worked together in the film. The formation of the coalition 'with the' Vikram in the film is the work of other actors tuniyata to anyone. So much makeup, work, Shankar's dream story nijamakkiyavar Vikram as systemic change. Cutting bodies up to 50 kg eats all the patattirkakac 'aiyo has to say. Shankar's dream, Vikram's work, both Oscar Films, the company has poured money vantiyakak cart.

'The film's teaser at the end of the shot, Amy Jackson (in a room with their hands tied)' Who are you, "asked the blow, then Vikram (with makeup) will cover the door. The door on the 'i' put in that, Shankar was first put all the names. Nobody will see it kaitattuvarkal aniccaiyakak.﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿

http://t.co/wcaizk2p4s

----------


## singam

Enthonnu bashayaa ithu..?

----------


## baazigar89

Teaser release enna?

----------


## Nithz

> Enthonnu bashayaa ithu..?


Tamil To English Translate Cheythathinte Prashnam Aanu...

Google Translator aanu Chathichathu

----------


## Nithz

The Kollywood fans are still awaiting the 90 second teaser of Shankar's Ai starring Chiyaan Vikram and Amy Jackson, Few lucky people from the industry have already seen the teaser and they were absolutely blown away with the visuals and effort put in Chiyaan.

Here are some of the exclusive shots which appear in the 90 second teaser.


There is a lorry which is riding on a bridge with a lot of wooden logs, Chiyaan Vikram (with Make-up) runs on these logs and one by one the logs roll and fall.

In another bridge Chiyaan Vikram (without make-up) wearing a red tshirt drives a bike which keeps changing, in fact the entire bike's color and body keeps changing through Animatronics Animatronics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There is also a shot of Chiyaan Vikram without make-up and showcasing his body doing weighlighting. Then there is a shot of Vikram with make-up lifting huge tree trunks which ends with camera showing Vikram's half-face.

There is also several scenes from a song, where Vikram and Amy dance, and Vikram plays drums on colorful balloons and a shot of Vikram (with make-up) lifts Amy who is in a red Pattu saree.

The teaser ends with a shot of Amy Jackson locked up in a room with her arms tied and screaming Who are You ? Vikram (with make-up) closes the door. The Ai logo appears on the door and credits start to roll.

There is also a breaking buzz going around that the Audio launch of Ai will happen on September 15th at the Nehru Indoor Stadium where Arnold Schwarzenegger will be present and the entire audio launch will be telecasted Live.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> The Kollywood fans are still awaiting the 90 second teaser of Shankar's Ai starring Chiyaan Vikram and Amy Jackson, Few lucky people from the industry have already seen the teaser and they were absolutely blown away with the visuals and effort put in Chiyaan.
> 
> Here are some of the exclusive shots which appear in the 90 second teaser.
> 
> 
> There is a lorry which is riding on a bridge with a lot of wooden logs, Chiyaan Vikram (with Make-up) runs on these logs and one by one the logs roll and fall.
> 
> In another bridge Chiyaan Vikram (without make-up) wearing a red tshirt drives a bike which keeps changing, in fact the entire bike's color and body keeps changing through Animatronics Animatronics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


 :Band:  :Giveup:  :Band:

----------


## Nithz

Finally ‪#‎AI‬ Audio Launch confirmed on Sep 15 
Confirmed by Vikram anna's P.A

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Finally ‪#‎AI‬ Audio Launch confirmed on Sep 15 
> Confirmed by Vikram anna's P.A


year chodikkende..  :Badpc:

----------


## Nithz

> year chodikkende..


Sorry Marannu poyi !!!! :Badday:

----------


## PaandyNaattu Thangam

.

Is this about Vikram? Please translate      @singam      @Nithz      @tinjuJISHNU
----
நான் விக்ரமின் ரசிகன்: அபிஷேக் பச்சன்.

நடிகர் விக்ரமின் தீவிர ரசிகன் நான் என்று இந்தி திரையுலகின் முன்னணி நடிகர் அபிஷேக் பச்சன் கூறியுள்ளார். சமீபத்தில் சென்னை வந்திருந்த அபிஷேக் பச்சன், நடிகர் விக்ரம் பற்றியும், தான் படங்களைத் தேர்ந்தெடுத்து நடிப்பது பற்றியும் கூறியுள்ளார். "விக்ரம் நடித்த 'சாமி' படத்தை சத்யம் தியேட்டரில் முதல் நாள் முதல் ஷோ பார்த்தேன். 'தூள்' படத்தை 17 முறை பார்த்திருக்கிறேன். விக்ரமுடன் நடிப்பது ஒரு சுவாரஸ்யமான அனுபவம்.



இந்தியில் 'ராவண்' படத்தில் நான் ராவண் கதாபாத்திரத்தில் (கதை நாயகன்) நடிக்க, விக்ரம் ராம் கதாபாத்திரத்திலும் நடித்தார். தமிழில் ராவணன் படத்தில் நான் ராம் பாத்திரத்தில் நடிக்க வேண்டும் என மணிரத்னம் கேட்டுக் கொண்டார். ஆனால், நான் அதனை மறுத்து, எனது நிலமையை மணி சாரிடம் விளக்கினேன் (தமிழில் பிருத்விராஜ் அந்த பாத்திரத்தில் நடித்துள்ளார்) ஐஸ்வர்யா ராய் 'இருவர்' படத்தின் மூலம்தான் அறிமுகம் ஆனார். அதனால் அவருக்கு தமிழில் நடிப்பது எளிதாக உள்ளது. நான் சிறுவனாக இருந்தபோது, சாப்பிடும் நேரத்தில் சினிமாவைப் பற்றி பேச மாட்டார் என் அப்பா. ஆனால், இப்போது அப்படி இல்லை. எங்கள் வீட்டில் நான்கு நடிகர்கள் இருக்கின்றோம். எனவே நாங்கள் பார்த்த / நடிக்கும் படங்களைப் பற்றி சாப்பிடும்போது பேசுகிறோம். ஆராத்தியாவோடு (மகள்) இருக்கும் பொழுது அவளிடம் மட்டுமே கவனம் செலுத்த வேண்டியிருக்கும். நான் நடிக்கும் கதாபாத்திரங்களை கவனத்துடன் தேர்ந்தெடுக்கிறேன். ஆபாசமான காட்சிகளை முடிந்தவரை தவிர்க்கிறேன். பிற்காலத்தில் ஆராத்தியா 'என் தந்தை ஏன் இந்த மாதிரியான படங்களில் நடித்திருக்கிறார்' என நினைத்துவிடக் கூடாது என்பதில் தெளிவாக இருக்கிறேன்." அபிஷேக் தமிழ் படங்களில் நடிப்பதற்கு இப்போது மிகுந்த ஆர்வமாக இருப்பதாக தெரிவித்துள்ளார். " என்னால் இப்போது ‘வணக்கம்' என்ற வார்த்தையைத் தாண்டி பல வார்தைகள் தமிழில் பேச முடியும். நான் இங்கே பலமுறை வந்து போய்க்கொண்டு இருக்கிறேன். அதுமட்டுமில்லை என்னால் தூள் படத்தின் ‘அருவா மீசை' பாடலை முழுதாக பாட முடியும்." என்று கூறினார் அபிஷேக் பச்சன். அபிஷேக்பச்சன் தற்பொழுது ஷாருக்கானின் ‘ஹாப்பி நியூ இயர்' படத்தில் ஒரு முக்கிய கதாபாத்திரத்தில் நடித்துவருகிறார் என்பது குறிப்பிடத்தக்கது.

----------


## GangsteR

Ai\'s top level song!
Lyricist Kabilan has penned three songs in Shankar's Ai. For one of these songs, he recalls writing the lyrics in the plane and on one of the peaks in Kodaikanal.
On asking him to reveal his experience of writing the song,
Kabilan says "Writing a song with director Shankar is a
comfortable thing to do. At first, he told me the situation at
which the song would be placed in the movie. Following
that, he explained the locations in which the song would
be shot, and the costumes the lead pair would be wearing
for the song, through the internet."
Kabilan said that Shankar wanted this particular song in
the film to be written at a reasonable height. Therefore,
they started to Kodaikanal via a flight to Madurai. The
pallavi of the song was completed in the flight itself, after
which the duo moved to a scenic spot at the hillstation. "It
is a top level track. It has to be written at the top only."
were the witty words of Shankar while penning this song.
Kabilan guaranteed that this song would be one of the
chartbusters of 2014. Anirudh has crooned for another
song in the album, which also has lyrics by Kabilan.

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
Diwali rush has started. 4 biggies r trying 2 release -
Kaththi, Poojai, Anegan & latest rumour is AI. Only 2
will finally make it.

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 1
Never Before Seen in Indian Cinema!
#AITeaserOnTheWay One of a Kind Music Album!
#AITunesFromSept15

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
There is always a rumor that a Big #Hollywood Star
will launch #Ai 's audio.. Looks like
#ArnoldSchwarzenegger will be the Chief Guest!

----------


## kadathanadan

ithinte teaser epo release aakum??

----------


## Nithz

> .
> 
> Is this about Vikram? Please translate      @singam      @Nithz      @tinjuJISHNU
> ----
> நான் விக்ரமின் ரசிகன்: அபிஷேக் பச்சன்.
> 
> நடிகர் விக்ரமின் தீவிர ரசிகன் நான் என்று இந்தி திரையுலகின் முன்னணி நடிகர் அபிஷேக் பச்சன் கூறியுள்ளார். சமீபத்தில் சென்னை வந்திருந்த அபிஷேக் பச்சன், நடிகர் விக்ரம் பற்றியும், தான் படங்களைத் தேர்ந்தெடுத்து நடிப்பது பற்றியும் கூறியுள்ளார். "விக்ரம் நடித்த 'சாமி' படத்தை சத்யம் தியேட்டரில் முதல் நாள் முதல் ஷோ பார்த்தேன். 'தூள்' படத்தை 17 முறை பார்த்திருக்கிறேன். விக்ரமுடன் நடிப்பது ஒரு சுவாரஸ்யமான அனுபவம்.
> 
> 
> ...


Directly Translated From Tamil : Errors Kaanum


I'm a fan of Vikram and Abhishek Bachchan. 

I am a great fan of actor Vikram's Hindi film actor Abhishek Bachchan has the lead. Abhishek Bachchan, who was in Chennai recently, the actor Vikram, the acting has to select the images. "Vikram starrer 'Sami' first day first show at the theater and saw the film Sathyam. 'Powder' have seen the film 17 times. Vikram acting as an interesting experience. 

In Hindi 'ravan' I ravan role in the film (the protagonist) cast, played the role of Vikram Ram. Ravana in the Tamil film, Mani Ratnam, I was asked to play the role of Ram. But, I refused it, and I explained my situation at the Char (the role played by Prithviraj in Tamil) Aishwarya Rai 'two' through the introduction of the film became. So it is easy for him to act in Tamil. I was a boy, my dad will not talk about the movie at the time. But, now is not so. In our house there are four actors. So we've seen / movies starring talking about when you eat. Arattiya with (daughter) when you have to pay attention only to her. I will choose with care playable characters. Shirk as obscene scenes. Later arattiya 'My father, why this kind of films starring as' should not think that is obvious. "Abhishek and Tamil films casting is now very keen to be said." I just 'Hello', the word goes beyond the number of words in Tamil can talk. I'm going to come here often. Of course the pillar of my film 'aruva mustache' can sing the whole song. "Abhishek Bachchan said. Abhishek Bachchan, Shahrukh Khan is currently in the 'Happy New Year' a major role in the film is the acting.

----------


## GangsteR

Ai is set to have the biggest 'Audio launch' ever !
Aug 23, 2014


It is time for the long in the making 'Ai' to start creating the ideal buzz through promotions. Till date, the whole crew has managed to keep everything under wraps by not even giving an iota of peep about the movie. Vikram is said to have gone extremes for this romantic-thriller.
With deadly Rahman- Shankar combo tirelessly working for
another blockbuster album, producer Aascar Ravichandran
known for his magnanimity is planning for the grandest
audio launch ever. Lsst time for Dasavathaaram, he brought
International martial art icon Jackie Chan.
Ai's audio launch is touted to happen after September
15th or before the end of that month. The main reason
behind the delay is, to bring in all the high profile guests
for the launch.
Ai is bound to get bigger day by day !

----------


## GangsteR

> ithinte teaser epo release aakum??


2015 aakum  :Yeye:

----------


## singam

> .
> 
> Is this about Vikram? Please translate      @singam      @Nithz      @tinjuJISHNU
> ----
> நான் விக்ரமின் ரசிகன்: அபிஷேக் பச்சன்.
> 
> நடிகர் விக்ரமின் தீவிர ரசிகன் நான் என்று இந்தி திரையுலகின் முன்னணி நடிகர் அபிஷேக் பச்சன் கூறியுள்ளார். சமீபத்தில் சென்னை வந்திருந்த அபிஷேக் பச்சன், நடிகர் விக்ரம் பற்றியும், தான் படங்களைத் தேர்ந்தெடுத்து நடிப்பது பற்றியும் கூறியுள்ளார். "விக்ரம் நடித்த 'சாமி' படத்தை சத்யம் தியேட்டரில் முதல் நாள் முதல் ஷோ பார்த்தேன். 'தூள்' படத்தை 17 முறை பார்த்திருக்கிறேன். விக்ரமுடன் நடிப்பது ஒரு சுவாரஸ்யமான அனுபவம்.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.. Abhishek says he is big fan of vikram.. he saw saamy first day first show from sathyam theater.. have seen dhool 17 times and it was great experience working with him raavan.. etc

----------


## Nithz

> 2015 aakum



Teaser Releasing With The Audio   :Vedi: 

 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Yes.. Abhishek says he is big fan of vikram.. he saw saamy first day first show from sathyam theater.. have seen dhool 17 times and it was great experience working with him raavan.. etc


ningalk tamil ariyaamo ? njan padichath koode marannu thudangi.. kashtappettu first para vaayichu.. baakki koode postaamo

----------


## singam

> ningalk tamil ariyaamo ? njan padichath koode marannu thudangi.. kashtappettu first para vaayichu.. baakki koode postaamo


Ya tamil ariyam.. athil bakki okke abhishekne pattiyanu.. raavaan timeil tamil versionil abinayikkan mani rathnam paranju.. pakshe confident ayirinille.. so aa role prithviraj cheythu.. aishwarya already tamilil abinayichathu kondu aishwaryakku athu easy ayirunnu... veetil ippo ellavarum cinemakar aanu.. so bakshanam kazhikumbolekke cinemaye pattiye samsarikku.. makal aaradhya ullaapol avale sredhikanam.. ippo cheyyuna charactersne patti choosy aanu.. vulgarity okke maxiumum ozhivakkan sremikkum.. kurachu varshangallku sesham makal ente cinemakal kandu ayye ennu parayan padilla... ippo tamil padangal okke cheyyan ready aanu.. pandu vanakkam enna tamil word mathrame ariyu.. pakshe ippo angane alla.. dhoolile aruva meesai song full aayi padan pattum.. ippo SRK yude koode happy new yearil abinayikunnu...

----------


## singam

> ningalk tamil ariyaamo ? njan padichath koode marannu thudangi.. kashtappettu first para vaayichu.. baakki koode postaamo


Ya tamil ariyam.. athil bakki okke abhishekne pattiyanu.. raavaan timeil tamil versionil abinayikkan mani rathnam paranju.. pakshe confident ayirinille.. so aa role prithviraj cheythu.. aishwarya already tamilil abinayichathu kondu aishwaryakku athu easy ayirunnu... veetil ippo ellavarum cinemakar aanu.. so bakshanam kazhikumbolekke cinemaye pattiye samsarikku.. makal aaradhya ullaapol avale sredhikanam.. ippo cheyyuna charactersne patti choosy aanu.. vulgarity okke maxiumum ozhivakkan sremikkum.. kurachu varshangallku sesham makal ente cinemakal kandu ayye ennu parayan padilla... ippo tamil padangal okke cheyyan ready aanu.. pandu vanakkam enna tamil word mathrame ariyu.. pakshe ippo angane alla.. dhoolile aruva meesai song full aayi padan pattum.. ippo SRK yude koode happy new yearil abinayikunnu...

----------


## Bunny

> Ya tamil ariyam.. athil bakki okke abhishekne pattiyanu.. raavaan timeil tamil versionil abinayikkan mani rathnam paranju.. pakshe confident ayirinille.. so aa role prithviraj cheythu.. aishwarya already tamilil abinayichathu kondu aishwaryakku athu easy ayirunnu... veetil ippo ellavarum cinemakar aanu.. so bakshanam kazhikumbolekke cinemaye pattiye samsarikku.. makal aaradhya ullaapol avale sredhikanam.. ippo cheyyuna charactersne patti choosy aanu.. vulgarity okke maxiumum ozhivakkan sremikkum.. kurachu varshangallku sesham makal ente cinemakal kandu ayye ennu parayan padilla... ippo tamil padangal okke cheyyan ready aanu.. pandu vanakkam enna tamil word mathrame ariyu.. pakshe ippo angane alla.. dhoolile aruva meesai song full aayi padan pattum.. ippo SRK yude koode happy new yearil abinayikunnu...


Makal parayillarikkum...but nattukar parayunund ayye enn....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> The Kollywood fans are still awaiting the 90 second teaser of Shankar's Ai starring Chiyaan Vikram and Amy Jackson, Few lucky people from the industry have already seen the teaser and they were absolutely blown away with the visuals and effort put in Chiyaan.
> 
> Here are some of the exclusive shots which appear in the 90 second teaser.
> 
> 
> There is a lorry which is riding on a bridge with a lot of wooden logs, Chiyaan Vikram (with Make-up) runs on these logs and one by one the logs roll and fall.
> 
> In another bridge Chiyaan Vikram (without make-up) wearing a red tshirt drives a bike which keeps changing, in fact the entire bike's color and body keeps changing through Animatronics Animatronics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


with make up ?? athenthayirikkum ??

----------


## GangsteR

Is Shankar’s Ai really worth Rs.150 Crores?


Shankar’s Ai is the much talked about film in town
now and its fame has hit the international maps. The
film stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in lead roles. The
film has musical score by AR Rahman and has
cinematography handled by P.C. Sreeram.
There are many reports in various media channels that
the film’s budget is Rs.150 Crores. But some of the
insiders claim that the actual budget is not even Rs.100
Crores and that Aascar Ravichandran, producer of this
film is creating a hype of such kind for making it a
huge buzz.
Nevertheless, the ones who saw the 45-sec teaser say
that what he says turns to be true with the visuals. The
film’s audio launch is planned on September 15 and
theatrical release might happen for this Diwali.

----------


## Nithz

> with make up ?? athenthayirikkum ??

----------


## GangsteR

Will Shankar's "Ai" and Kamal's "Vishwaroopam-2" release in 2014?


Shankar's Ai and Kamal's Vishwaroopam-2 are stuck in the
cans for a long time now. The reasons quoted by the
industry sources is that Aascar film is going through
immense financial crunch due to a series of failures
including the recently released Thirumanam Ennum Nikkah.
Jayam Ravi's Boologam is also mired in financial issues
and long delayed.

Status of Shankar and Vikram's "Ai"
Only one song is remaining to be shot in Ai. A massive set
for the final song was erected almost a month ago. The
song shooting is yet to begin since the cast and crew
members are refusing to go back to work due to non-
payment of their agreed upon remunerations and bounced
checks as per the source close to the unit. It is also
believed Shankar has been quietly making progress on re-
recording and other post-production work without the
knowledge of producers. PC Sreeram has moved on to
Dhanush's 'Shamitabh' and signed on for Mani Ratnam's
next. Shankar is ready to move on to Endhiran-2
immediately after Rajni wraps up Lingaa in November.


Kamal's Vishwaroopam-2
Kamal is believed to have completed all the shooting for
Vishwaroopam-2. Due to lack of finance, the movie's post-
production work is getting indefinitely delayed. It is widely
believed that Aascar is eyeing the release of "Ai" before
the release of Vishwaroopam-2. Kamal decided not to wait
for completion of Vishwaroopam-2 and moved on to
Uttama Villain, Drishyam remake, Papanasam.


Conclusion:
While fans are eagerly waiting for the release of both these
mega movies in 2014., trade pundits are concerned that
almost Rs.200 Crores of money is locked up in these 2 big
budget Tamil movies produced by Aascar. The chances of
both movie releasing by end of this year are slim.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


appol ith song scene alla ? okay.. suspense um alla  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
Key Dates for #Ai : Aug 27th: Final Song shoot
starts.. Sep 15th: Audio Launch.. Oct 23rd: Movie
Release..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
> Key Dates for #Ai : Aug 27th: Final Song shoot
> starts.. Sep 15th: Audio Launch.. Oct 23rd: Movie
> Release..


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Nithz

> appol ith song scene alla ? okay.. suspense um alla


alla ithu ente oru ooham mathram aanu...

chilappol ithu aayalo



 :Ahupinne:   :Ahupinne:   :Ahupinne: 


Iniyum Release Aakatha Getups Kaanum.. 

Chiyaante Oru Shkathamaya Thirichu Varavu Pradeekshikunnu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> alla ithu ente oru ooham mathram aanu...
> 
> chilappol ithu aayalo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   
> ...


pratheeksha alla.. urappaanu.. athum pulli thirichu varukayalla.. van tharamgam aavaan povuka aanu.. shanker annan ullath kond aanu ee chance..
pinne veendum thudangikkonam excuse me mister dundusaami  :Badpc:

----------


## Nithz

> pratheeksha alla.. urappaanu.. athum pulli thirichu varukayalla.. van tharamgam aavaan povuka aanu.. shanker annan ullath kond aanu ee chance..
> pinne veendum thudangikkonam excuse me mister dundusaami


Annave patti paranjaa..  :Vedi:   :Vedi:  

ene angottu moopar kidu padangal matram select cheythu abhinayichal mathiyayirunnu..

Vijay Milton- Chiyaan Movie yum Kalakkumayirikkum

----------


## Viru

> Annave patti paranjaa..   
> 
> ene angottu moopar kidu padangal matram select cheythu abhinayichal mathiyayirunnu..
> 
> Vijay Milton- Chiyaan Movie yum Kalakkumayirikkum


Annan veendum kidu padagal cheythe pazhaa stardom oke thriche kitum nokiko adhyam ithe onne iragi kitial mathi 

Vijay milton padam produce cheune ARM ane,onnum kanathe angere produce cheyan pokila

----------


## EK rules

apo diwali release against kathi



> Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
> Key Dates for #Ai : Aug 27th: Final Song shoot
> starts.. Sep 15th: Audio Launch.. Oct 23rd: Movie
> Release..

----------


## EK rules

ee maan karatte , vathikuchi produce cheythe ARM alle



> Annan kidu padagal cheythe pazhaa stardom oke thriche kitum nokiko adhyam ithe onne iragi kitial mathi 
> 
> Vijay milton padam produce cheune ARM ane,onnum kanathe angere produce cheyan pokila

----------


## Viru

> ee maan karatte , vathikuchi produce cheythe ARM alle


aa 2amathe paranja padthine kuriche ariila maan karatte,engaeyum eppothum,raja rani oke arm ane

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> apo diwali release against kathi


kathi kuntham aaavum  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Annave patti paranjaa..   
> 
> ene angottu moopar kidu padangal matram select cheythu abhinayichal mathiyayirunnu..
> 
> Vijay Milton- Chiyaan Movie yum Kalakkumayirikkum


ingeru selective aavaathirikkunnathaayirikum nallath  :Adhupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

# Ai : Patch Work shoot starts from August 27th with Amy Jackson.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## singam

AASCAR RAVICHANDRAN CONFIRMS AI'S RELEASE DATE

Yesterday, Aascar Ravichandran met Telugu media people at Chennai and screened them the trailer and a song from Shankar's Ai. Aascar Ravichandran has informed the media that the audio launch of Ai will be happening on September 15 and he is planning to bring both Jackie Chan and Arnold Schwarzenegger for the audio launch.

Ravichandran has also confirmed that audio launches will be happening in Chennai and Hyderabad for Ai. We heard that preparations are in full swing and Nehru indoor stadium is likely to be the venue for Ai's audio launch in Chennai.

On Ai's release date, Aascar has confirmed that the film will be releasing for Diwali ie., October 22. The film will have a superior 4k projection in many screens and the producer is also planning for Hindi, Chinese and English releases of Ai as well.

----------


## GangsteR

#Ai supposedly confirmed for Diwali - over 5000 screens in India, over 15,000 in China - and also a gigantic release in the UK. Oct 22.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

2 months.. peruchazhikku thottu pinnaale mattoru van sambavam  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Apol diwali almost confirmed aanallae....Beware

----------


## GangsteR

CONFIRMED: Vikram – Shankar’s Ai to release this Diwali


Aascar Ravichandran has confirmed the much-
awaited release date of Ai yesterday in a private
screening of trailer and songs held for Telugu
journalists in Chennai. The film will release on
October 22 for Diwali. Earlier, Vijay – AR
Murugadoss’s Kaththi and Vishal –
Hari’s Poojai announced that they will clash at the
box-office for Diwali. Will it be Kaththi vs Ai vs
Poojai? Trade sources say it is unlikely and either
Kaththi or Poojai will eventually release and the
other will get postponed.
The audio launch of Ai is scheduled on September
15th in Nehru Indoor Stadium with Arnold
Schwarzenegger as chief guest. Likewise, Jackie
Chan is expected to grace the Telugu audio
launch, which will happen after September 15th.
Aascar Ravichandran is eyeing 4000 screens in
India alone including all the dubbed versions.
Meanwhile, the film will have a never-seen-before
release for an Indian film in China and the logistics
for the same are being worked out.

@tiinjuJISHNU anna..happy aaya?

----------


## Nithz

SAD NEWS GUYS

AI AUDIO RELEASE ON 15th NOT AN OFFICIAL CONFIRMATION

RELEASE DATE ALSO NOT CONFIRMED

Source : Crew Member Of AI Team

----------


## GangsteR

> SAD NEWS GUYS
> 
> AI AUDIO RELEASE ON 15th NOT AN OFFICIAL CONFIRMATION
> 
> RELEASE DATE ALSO NOT CONFIRMED
> 
> Source : Crew Member Of AI Team


apol fake news aano

----------


## saamy

> 2 months.. peruchazhikku thottu pinnaale mattoru van sambavam


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Nithz

> apol fake news aano



Aaakan aanu sadhyatha..

Ithokke Oruruthar undakki vidunnathanu ennanu moopar paranjathu..

Confirmed aayitilla.. Song Shoot Still Pending aanu Bakki Works Fast Aayi Nadakkunudnu ennu paranju..

----------


## Bunny

Ai diwalik irangum enn enik.tonunnilla...
Onnamath shankar paranja timil film release cheyilla....pinne Ai pole oru big budget sadanam just 2 months promotion kond onnum irakkilla....ith vare nalla oru first look or teaser vanitilla....

Pinne Vijay shankar ascar ravi vikram nalla.terms Ann.....so direct clashinu 2 kootarum tayyaravilla..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


 :Clover:  :Clover:

----------


## Viru

> SAD NEWS GUYS
> 
> AI AUDIO RELEASE ON 15th NOT AN OFFICIAL CONFIRMATION
> 
> RELEASE DATE ALSO NOT CONFIRMED
> 
> Source : Crew Member Of AI Team





> Aaakan aanu sadhyatha..
> 
> Ithokke Oruruthar undakki vidunnathanu ennanu moopar paranjathu..
> 
> Confirmed aayitilla.. Song Shoot Still Pending aanu Bakki Works Fast Aayi Nadakkunudnu ennu paranju..


ee padam ikkolam kanilla nokiko

----------


## GangsteR

> Aaakan aanu sadhyatha..
> 
> Ithokke Oruruthar undakki vidunnathanu ennanu moopar paranjathu..
> 
> Confirmed aayitilla.. Song Shoot Still Pending aanu Bakki Works Fast Aayi Nadakkunudnu ennu paranju..


producer nerittu confirm cheytennanallo paranjekunnae

----------


## GangsteR

> Ai diwalik irangum enn enik.tonunnilla...
> Onnamath shankar paranja timil film release cheyilla....pinne Ai pole oru big budget sadanam just 2 months promotion kond onnum irakkilla....ith vare nalla oru first look or teaser vanitilla....
> 
> Pinne Vijay shankar ascar ravi vikram nalla.terms Ann.....so direct clashinu 2 kootarum tayyaravilla..


yaa enikkum anganeya tonunnae..ini oru song koodi shoot undu

----------


## GangsteR

Producer claims Ai release on Diwali
Release date for director Shankar's "Ai" starring Vikram
and Amy Jackson has been announced. The producer of
the movie, Aascar Ravichandran claims that the movie will
be released on October 22nd and audio launch is planned
for September 15.
However sources says that the chances of Ai releasing in
the targeted date is still doubtful as the artist remuneration
are still in pending and still one more song is yet to be
completed. AR Rahman scores the music for the film. The
movie is produced by Aascar films Ravichandran.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's Ai For Diwali; Is Shankar Taking A Chance?
Posted by: Ramchander
Updated: Monday, August 25, 2014, 11:47 [IST]


The mega-budget project Ai directed by Shankar seems to
be getting ready for its release. The Tamil movie will hit
the screens for Diwali. It means the film will be taking on a
few big movies at Box Office.
The latest buzz says that Shankar and Aascar
Ravichandran have zeroed in on the release date of Ai . The
makers of the movie are planning to release Ai for Diwali.
Even though they are aware of other big releases during
the festive season, Shankar has decided to take a chance
as he is confident of his product.
The festive season is considered as a good season for
movie releases in Kollywood like other film industries.
Audience turn out to theatres will be high. So, filmmakers
do want to release their films during holidays. But this
time, audience is likely to witness the battle of three
biggies at the Tamil Box Office.

Vijay's Kaththi
The biggest among the releases is Vijay's Kaththi . The
movie directed by AR Murugadoss is an action-thriller film,
which features Samantha and Neil Nitin Mukesh in the key
roles. The movie bosses had revealed about their release
plans a long time before.

Vishal's Poojai
Vishal's Poojai may be a lesser budget movie compared to
Ai and Kaththi . But the project is no less to Vijay and
Vikram 's films. It is because the movie is directed by Hari.

----------


## Nithz

> producer nerittu confirm cheytennanallo paranjekunnae


athe but dates annu thanne aavanam ennu illa enna paranjathu..
details ene vilikumbo chodichu nokkam .. :)

----------


## GangsteR

> athe but dates annu thanne aavanam ennu illa enna paranjathu..
> details ene vilikumbo chodichu nokkam .. :)


aara machanae vilikunnae?

----------


## GangsteR

Aascar Ravichandras confirms 'Ai' release on..
IndiaGlitz [Monday, August 25, 


Last week, Indiaglitz reported that; Shankar’s ‘Ai’ audio
launch will take place around the second week of
September, and the same has been confirmed by the
producer, Aascar Ravichandran. The makers have arranged
a press meet for Telugu media, and screened the teaser
and a song.
Ravichandran has put an end to all the rumors about
former U.S.A President Bill Clinton's participation by
mentioning, we have invited Arnold for Tamil & Jackie
Chan for Telugu version (Manogaradu). The audio launch
function will be held on Sep 15th & 22nd respectively. He
went on to confirm that the movie will be released for
Diwali. ‘Ai’ will be featuring 4k projection, and the movie
would likely to release in Hindi, Chinese, and English as
well.

----------


## Nithz

> aara machanae vilikunnae?



assistant Of shankar

----------


## GangsteR

> assistant Of shankar


enganae ariyaam? shankarintae nxt projectinae patti news kittumo

----------


## Nithz

> enganae ariyaam? shankarintae nxt projectinae patti news kittumo



Chodichu nokkam :)

----------


## rajaips

Appo Kathi ykku pani aakum ale ...diwali release aanenkil

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Appo Kathi ykku pani aakum ale ...diwali release aanenkil


Ai maaatti veykunnatha better

----------


## GangsteR

> Chodichu nokkam :)


okie.........

----------


## GangsteR

*Sreedhar Pillai
@ sri50
Aascar Films has confirmed that their  @Shankarshanmugh directed magnum opus #Ai will release 4 Diwali on Oct 22*

----------


## GangsteR

@BangaloreaN Ai October 22 confirmed personally.... Macha Main sectionil maattikoodae

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


ee jilebikal decode cheyyaan aarenkilum undo ??  :Detective:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ai maaatti veykunnatha better


shariyaa.. allenki vijay murugados team nte kanji kudi muttum  :Yes3:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> @BangaloreaN Ai October 22 confirmed personally.... Macha Main sectionil maattikoodae


valla proof-um kittumo, official FB page, Twitter, Youtube enthelum mathi.

----------


## GangsteR

> valla proof-um kittumo, official FB page, Twitter, Youtube enthelum mathi.


k wait......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


competition ..  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz

> *Sreedhar Pillai
> @ sri50
> Aascar Films has confirmed that their  @Shankarshanmugh directed magnum opus #Ai will release 4 Diwali on Oct 22*


Sreedharettan Paranjal Pinne APPEAL Illa...

Thudangatte ... Aghoshangal  :Giveup:  :Band:

----------


## Nithz

* An hour long interview
interaction with Aascar
Ravichandran sir. Saw the 50
sec rough cut teaser and a
full song in ‪#‎Ai‬ What an
experience
* 'Speechless' is the word for
what I felt of ‪#‎Chiyaan‬
‪#‎Vikram‬ & his
makeovers,make-up in the6
#Ai visuals Shocking effort,
thinking. ‪#‎Shankar‬
* #Ai - confirmed Diwali
release, said a super-
8confident &optimistic Aascar
Ravi sir. He didnt mind any
competition and wished the
best for all
* Amazing excitement for the
#Ai , Aascar Ravi tweets.
Many exciting updates
coming soon. Stay tuned
frnds  Thanks
- Kaushik LM, Behindwoods

----------


## xeon

> 


*Numma VJ fans fulls upport aanu chiyaan padathinu 
*

----------


## Nithz

> *Numma VJ fans fulls upport aanu chiyaan padathinu 
> *


Friendly Competition

----------


## xeon

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## xeon

> Friendly Competition


They r alwz true frnds

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> 


adipoli.....

----------


## GangsteR

* Its official: Ai audios from September 15th film on October 22nd

Finally here comes the day for the day for the much awaited big
budget movie of Vikram and Shankar's Ai. The film which was patiently waiting for all these days has got a green signal and the audio composed by AR Rahman which is highly talked about will be unvield on September and the interesting thing is that it is releasing close to Vijay's Kaththi audio launch that falls on September 15th.
In the meantime Ai starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in the
lead was recently screened the songs and teaser of the film
for the press in Telugu much recently and he announced
that the audio launch event will be held on Septembr 15th
and 22nd that is for Tamil and Telugu version respectively.
Producer Aascar Ravichandran also said that he has invited
Arnold for the audio launch of the Tamil version and Jackie
Chan for the Telugu version which is titled as
Manogaradu.
The release date of this Vikram starrer in the big screen
has also confirmed and it will be released for this Diwali,
October 22nd and it would be released in Hindi, Chinese,
and English as well and it will feature 4k projection.*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> * Its official: Ai audios from September 15th film on October 22nd
> 
> Finally here comes the day for the day for the much awaited big
> budget movie of Vikram and Shankar's Ai. The film which was patiently waiting for all these days has got a green signal and the audio composed by AR Rahman which is highly talked about will be unvield on September and the interesting thing is that it is releasing close to Vijay's Kaththi audio launch that falls on September 15th.
> In the meantime Ai starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead was recently screened the songs and teaser of the film for the press in Telugu much recently and he announced that the audio launch event will be held on Septembr 15th and 22nd that is for Tamil and Telugu version respectively. Producer Aascar Ravichandran also said that he has invited Arnold for the audio launch of the Tamil version and Jackie Chan for the Telugu version which is titled as
> Manogaradu.
> The release date of this Vikram starrer in the big screen
> has also confirmed and it will be released for this Diwali,
> October 22nd and it would be released in Hindi, Chinese,
> and English as well and it will feature 4k projection.*



Aascar Ravichandras confirms 'Ai' release on..
IndiaGlitz [Monday, August 25, 2014]

Last week, Indiaglitz reported that; Shankar’s ‘Ai’ audio
launch will take place around the second week of
September, and the same has been confirmed by the
producer, Aascar Ravichandran. The makers have arranged
a press meet for Telugu media, and screened the teaser
and a song.
Ravichandran has put an end to all the rumors about
former U.S.A President Bill Clinton's participation by
mentioning, we have invited Arnold for Tamil & Jackie
Chan for Telugu version (Manogaradu). The audio launch
function will be held on Sep 15th & 22nd respectively. He
went on to confirm that the movie will be released for
Diwali. ‘Ai’ will be featuring 4k projection, and the movie
would likely to release in Hindi, Chinese, and English as
well.

 @BangaloreaN

----------


## GangsteR

@BangaloreaN

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## BangaloreaN

@GangsteR,

done

----------


## GangsteR

Aascar Ravichandran lauds Vikram’s commitment for Ai

Aascar Ravichandran has surprised everyone in the
industry with an impromptu announcement about
the release date of Ai. The film which has been
under development for the past two years is slated
for release this Diwali. Ravichandran has lauded
the unflinching commitment of Vikram in the film.
“Vikram is the embodiment of commitment. I
haven’t seen an actor who has spent over two
years on a project. Vikram is an exception when it
comes to his dedication towards a film. Never did
he complain about the time invested in the
project,” says Ravichandran to IANS.
Directed by Shankar, the film has Vikram and Amy
Jackson in lead roles and music by AR Rahman.
“For one particular look in the film, Vikram was
required to spend 12 hours in the makeup room
for many days. He sports three different looks in
the film and for one of which he had to weigh
about 120 kg and considerably reduce by half for
the other”, added Ravichandran. The audio launch
of the film is likely to held on September 15th in
Chennai. Arnold Schwarzenegger and Jackie Chan
are expected to grace the Tamil and Telugu audio
launches respectively. The makers are planning to
release the film in 3000 screens worldwide.

----------


## GangsteR

Two global heavyweights for Shankar - Vikram's Ai
Aug 26, 2014


The audio launch of Aascar Films - Shankar's magnum-opus Ai, starring Chiyaan Vikram and Amy Jackson is planned to be held around the 15th of September in Chennai's Nehru Indoor Stadium in a magnificent manner.
The producer is known for his grandeur and planning things on a never-seen-before scale and for Ai, he plans to bring in not one but two global superstars - Jackie Chan and Arnold Schwarzenegger.
While Jackie would do the honors for the Telugu version
Manoharudu's music launch in Hyderabad, Arnold would
release the Tamil version's music in Chennai.
A final confirmation on a convenient date for the two
superstars is awaited, but it is almost certain that Ai
(Manoharudu) would play host to these two icons. It is also
said that a stunning teaser trailer would be premiered along
with the music.
The Ai wave is slowly but surely surging.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Viru

> 


Amy  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## kunjumon

:cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram plays a werewolf in Ai




The buzz around Shankar’s magnum opus Ai ,
starring Vikram and Amy Jackson, is reaching
astronomical heights, as producer Aascar
Ravichandran has announced that the movie
will release for Diwali. Also, the producer has
raved about Vikram’s amazing efforts for the
movie. For a particular look in the film, Vikram
had to spend 12 hours for make up.
Interestingly, Vikram will be seen as a werewolf
in the film.
As the movie was extensively shot in China, the
producer is planning to release the movie across
China in maximum screens possible and the
movie is expected to release across over 3000
screens worldwide.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup: 

 :Clap3:  :Thumbup:  :Punk:  :Punk:  :Punk:  :Punk:  :Yahoo:  :Silsila:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:

----------


## Laleattan



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai Ai

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 


Art director set ittu vattu aai kaanumello.. Shankar  :salut:

----------


## Bunny

20000 print ready ayenn okka ascar paranjekunnu....itrem print okka evide kond itt irakana....

Media hype ano or Satyam avan 1% chance engilum kanumo??

----------


## GangsteR

> 20000 print ready ayenn okka ascar paranjekunnu....itrem print okka evide kond itt irakana....
> 
> Media hype ano or Satyam avan 1% chance engilum kanumo??


20000 print kalikkanamenkil antarticayil varae theatre tudangendi varum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Bunny

> 20000 print kalikkanamenkil antarticayil varae theatre tudangendi varum


Ascar Ravi paranjun paranj etho Tamil paper report cheythekunatha

----------


## GangsteR

> Ascar Ravi paranjun paranj etho Tamil paper report cheythekunatha


2000 ennu paranjathu ezhutiyapol 20, 000 aakkki... :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

*The unimaginable 50 second Ai teaser - An exclusive sneak peek

Ever since the recent announcement about Shankar - Chiyaan Vikram's Ai being a Diwali release, the film has shot back into the limelight in a big way. The producer Aascar Films Ravichandran also revealed his grand plans to launch the audio in Chennai and Hyderabad in the month of September, with the likes of Jackie Chan and Arnold Schwarzenegger in attendance.
This being the case, a few of us at Behindwoods recently met the maverick producer for an extensive interaction and also joined the lucky select few to get a glimpse at the 50 seconds rough cut teaser. This teaser carried a 'dummy music score' and not Rahman's, it must be noted. Ravichandran reiterated that the Vikram which we were going to see was a result of extensive make-up and not computer generated imagery by any means. What we saw left us speechless and absolutely stunned!

The teaser packs visuals of Vikram in various makeovers

- as a cool and handsome dude romancing Amy Jackson in exotic visuals in typical Shankar style.
- as an intense body builder sporting a fabulous physique and a thick moustache
- as a growling beastly creature (werewolf / gorilla-man) with hair all over the body, wild teeth and horns above. The presence of Vikram in this make-over is really intriguing and one wonders if this is just for a dream song sequence or for some actual scenes too.
- as a deformed, crippled person (sporting a hood) with a heavily disfigured face and limbs, due to some sort of allergic skin reaction. A tied-up Amy screams in horror
"Unakku Enna Venum, Yaar Nee" as this Vikram approaches her towards the end of the teaser! Seeing Vikram in this avatar, the 1980 Hollywood movie 'Elephant Man' might come to mind for those who have seen it.
It took some time for us to fathom what we saw and we asked for a repeat of the teaser, which the producer happily obliged. The visuals of Vikram first working out in a room packed with mirrors and then standing in the same room in the aforementioned disfigured, crippled form, gives us a little idea of the film's plot.
The action sequences are grand and along the lines of what Shankar has envisaged in his glorious career till date.
The exotic locations and the visual of Vikram riding a bike which keeps 'transforming', again screams SHANKAR and his brand of grandeur.
Anyone who sees this remarkably impactful teaser would keep rewinding what he / she saw, to relive the experience over and over again. If a rough 50 second teaser could leave such a long-lasting impact, what will the actually movie result in? The prospects are endless.
Shankar, Aascar Films, Chiyaan Vikram and the whole crew have taken a major step to take Indian cinema to the next level and make the world stop and take notice of our movie industry. Ravichandran's pride and satisfaction at Shankar's end product seems totally justified.*

----------


## Bunny

Ippo tinju varum....20000 alla 25000 undenum paranj

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Ascar Ravi paranjun paranj etho Tamil paper report cheythekunatha


angeru thirumanam produce cheythu nut poyi irunnappo paranjathaavum :Laugh:

----------


## GangsteR

> angeru thirumanam produce cheythu nut poyi irunnappo paranjathaavum


nazru pani koduthulae

----------


## GangsteR

> Ippo tinju varum....20000 alla 25000 undenum paranj


 :joker: .....

----------


## saamy

> Ippo tinju varum....20000 alla 25000 undenum paranj


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Munaf ikka

> 20000 print ready ayenn okka ascar paranjekunnu....itrem print okka evide kond itt irakana....
> 
> Media hype ano or Satyam avan 1% chance engilum kanumo??


ippo athinnu print undo...... ellaam satellite vazhiyalle?........  :Ahupinne: 

btb ithu depavali release aanalle?....... varshangalkku sesham oru shankar movie theaterinnu kaananam....... :cheers:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 20000 print ready ayenn okka ascar paranjekunnu....itrem print okka evide kond itt irakana....
> 
> Media hype ano or Satyam avan 1% chance engilum kanumo??


athum print  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## Jo Johnson

Ithrayum centersil Hollywood movies polum release kaanillallo... :Laughing:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *The unimaginable 50 second Ai teaser - An exclusive sneak peek
> 
> Ever since the recent announcement about Shankar - Chiyaan Vikram's Ai being a Diwali release, the film has shot back into the limelight in a big way. The producer Aascar Films Ravichandran also revealed his grand plans to launch the audio in Chennai and Hyderabad in the month of September, with the likes of Jackie Chan and Arnold Schwarzenegger in attendance.
> This being the case, a few of us at Behindwoods recently met the maverick producer for an extensive interaction and also joined the lucky select few to get a glimpse at the 50 seconds rough cut teaser. This teaser carried a 'dummy music score' and not Rahman's, it must be noted. Ravichandran reiterated that the Vikram which we were going to see was a result of extensive make-up and not computer generated imagery by any means. What we saw left us speechless and absolutely stunned!
> 
> The teaser packs visuals of Vikram in various makeovers
> 
> - as a cool and handsome dude romancing Amy Jackson in exotic visuals in typical Shankar style.
> - as an intense body builder sporting a fabulous physique and a thick moustache
> ...


karthaave.. bo predictions kuranju poyo  :Adhupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ippo tinju varum....20000 alla 25000 undenum paranj


maanga aanu... 
25000 prints , 49 kodi ennokke paranju varunna teams.. vaadhi prathi aavunna idapad aanallo

----------


## Jo Johnson

> karthaave.. bo predictions kuranju poyo


Aiyude kaaryathil Tinjunte prediction sathyamaakan ulla ellaa chanceum kaanunnund...1st week 12 cr gross from kerala...! :Giveup:

----------


## Bunny

Ithan sambhavam....enik Tamil vayikan ariyilla...chiyan fb pagil und...avar translate cheytatha 20k prints enn

Singam ...pls help

----------


## GangsteR

> Aiyude kaaryathil Tinjunte prediction sathyamaakan ulla ellaa chanceum kaanunnund...1st week 12 cr gross from kerala...!


 :Rolleyes: ...

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithan sambhavam....enik Tamil vayikan ariyilla...chiyan fb pagil und...avar translate cheytatha 20k prints enn
> 
> Singam ...pls help


 @singam. ..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Aiyude kaaryathil Tinjunte prediction sathyamaakan ulla ellaa chanceum kaanunnund...1st week 12 cr gross from kerala...!


eth karyathilaa enik thettiyittullath? ( chummaa promote cheyyaanum choriyaanum nilkumbol allaathe  :Phhhh: )

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Aiyude kaaryathil Tinjunte prediction sathyamaakan ulla ellaa chanceum kaanunnund...1st week 12 cr gross from kerala...!


pinne 12cr alla.. 13cr nu mukalil nokkiyaal mathi

----------


## GangsteR

> ippo athinnu print undo...... ellaam satellite vazhiyalle?........ 
> 
> btb ithu depavali release aanalle?....... varshangalkku sesham oru shankar movie theaterinnu kaananam.......


20,000 Theatres ennu uddeshichakum paranjathu...btb Endhiran kandillae?

----------


## GangsteR

> pinne 12cr alla.. 13cr nu mukalil nokkiyaal mathi


manushyanae chirippichu kollum....  :Ennekollu:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> manushyanae chirippichu kollum....


ippo chirichu chaavunnathaayirikum deepavalik karanju chaavunnathilum nallath

----------


## Munaf ikka

> 20,000 Theatres ennu uddeshichakum paranjathu...btb Endhiran kandillae?


hmm......

last kandathu anniyan aanu..... naattil undavumbo shankar movie onnum release aavarillaa....... ee octoberil natil undaavum.......

----------


## GangsteR

> hmm......
> 
> last kandathu anniyan aanu..... naattil undavumbo shankar movie onnum release aavarillaa....... ee octoberil natil undaavum.......


Apol ee diwalikku polikkaam ..

----------


## GangsteR

*☆Aascar Film☆
@Aascars
Co-producer mr.Ramesh babu met Hollywood star
Mr.Arnold at his residence yesterday!!!!*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

*☆Aascar Film☆
@Aascars
Co-producer mr.Ramesh babu met Hollywood star
Mr.Arnold at his residence yesterday!!!!*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> hmm......
> 
> last kandathu anniyan aanu..... *naattil undavumbo shankar movie onnum release aavarillaa*....... *ee octoberil natil undaavum*.......


nooooooooooooooooooo... plssssssss

----------


## ballu

180 C  anno budget   :Swoon: ..anyaya hype anu ello....release avumpo van sambavam avum....still rem the pre release hype of annyan....

----------


## Munaf ikka

> nooooooooooooooooooo... plssssssss


????............

----------


## anupkerb1

> Ithan sambhavam....enik Tamil vayikan ariyilla...chiyan fb pagil und...avar translate cheytatha 20k prints enn
> 
> Singam ...pls help


2000 akum ..1 zero printng mistake akum ....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 180 C  anno budget  ..anyaya hype anu ello....release avumpo van sambavam avum....still rem the pre release hype of annyan....


annyan onnum hype undayirunnilla.. ariyaavunnavarude idayil mathram.. ente class il njan daily board il ezhuthiyidum anyan... poster vannappo annyan ennaakki.. appo aarkum ariyilla ith enthaa sambavam ennu..
enikk vattaanennum kure ennam paranju.. avasasanam padam rls aayappo girls okke vannu ninak engane padam varunnathinu munp ithra nalla padam aanenu manasilaayi ennokke chodikkumaayirunu  :Ahupinne: 
athum idakidak rls date maatti manushyante kshama pareekshichirunu.. theater il ethiyappo annaadhyam aayi padathine kurich ariyunnavan polum poster kandittu queue il kayari idi undakkunu..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ????............


ningal undenkil padam rls aavilla ennalle paranjath  :Adhupinne:

----------


## Munaf ikka

> ningal undenkil padam rls aavilla ennalle paranjath


oho......... njaan varshathil 1 month aanu naattil undaavaaru aa samayathu shankarinte padangalonnum undaavaarillaa ennaanu udheshichath.......

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> oho......... njaan varshathil 1 month aanu naattil undaavaaru aa samayathu shankarinte padangalonnum undaavaarillaa ennaanu udheshichath.......


ennaalum nammal aayittu risk edukkano.. november il aavumbo ivide nalla kalavastha aanu.. allenkil december.. xmas , new year okke aaghoshikkam..

----------


## Munaf ikka

> annyan onnum hype undayirunnilla.. ariyaavunnavarude idayil mathram.. ente class il njan daily board il ezhuthiyidum anyan... poster vannappo annyan ennaakki.. appo aarkum ariyilla ith enthaa sambavam ennu..
> enikk vattaanennum kure ennam paranju.. avasasanam padam rls aayappo girls okke vannu ninak engane padam varunnathinu munp ithra nalla padam aanenu manasilaayi ennokke chodikkumaayirunu 
> athum idakidak rls date maatti manushyante kshama pareekshichirunu.. theater il ethiyappo annaadhyam aayi padathine kurich ariyunnavan polum poster kandittu queue il kayari idi undakkunu..


anniyan kodum hype thanne aayirunnu......shakar+vikram.... porathathinnu vikram vilasi nilkkunna samayam.......

----------


## Munaf ikka

> ennaalum nammal aayittu risk edukkano.. november il aavumbo ivide nalla kalavastha aanu.. allenkil december.. *xmas , new year* okke aaghoshikkam..


ithinekkalokke valutha namukku bakried.........

----------


## anupkerb1

> 180 C  anno budget  ..anyaya hype anu ello....release avumpo van sambavam avum....still rem the pre release hype of annyan....


annayanu athinu matram hype undarnilaloo namude natil...oru sada  vijay movie undarna hype undarnulo..release ad &  posters elam kandu hype vanathu ..1 year edutha chitrekarnama ,40+cr budget ,... sivaji undarna hype annayanu endhayalum undayatilaa...sivaji trailer vare release  cheythathu cinema theatrl arnu .. JOHNY SAGARIKYUDE oru telung dubbing moviel .with genelia ...

----------


## anupkerb1

> anniyan kodum hype thanne aayirunnu......shakar+vikram.... porathathinnu vikram vilasi nilkkunna samayam.......


anniyanu hype sadrna tamil movie kanunuvard idayil matram anuu...alathe AI ulathint 4l onnu polum annayanu undarnilaaa

----------


## Munaf ikka

> anniyanu hype sadrna tamil movie kanunuvard idayil matram anuu...alathe AI ulathint 4l onnu polum annayanu undarnilaaa


shankarinte moviekku ethu samayathum hype undaavaarund....... ippolalle vijay, ajith movie okke ingane hype okke undaavunnath....... shankar movies ennaal avareyokke kadathivettum anne......

----------


## anupkerb1

> shankarinte moviekku ethu samayathum hype undaavaarund....... ippolalle vijay, ajith movie okke ingane hype okke undaavunnath....... shankar movies ennaal avareyokke kadathivettum anne......


shankar elam mvies hype und... annanyanu anu hype und...bt aa hypene kalum etreyoo mukalil anuuu ipol shankar. ... boys audio launch pitenu manorma news undarnu ...yuvakalee aveshathil aki  shakanrt boyzz ...annanynt hypeum AI hype compare cheyane sadhikilaaa ........

----------


## Munaf ikka

> shankar elam mvies hype und... annanyanu anu hype und...bt aa hypene kalum etreyoo mukalil anuuu ipol shankar. ... boys audio launch pitenu manorma news undarnu ...yuvakalee aveshathil aki  shakanrt boyzz ...*annanynt hypeum AI hype compare cheyane sadhikilaaa* ........


athippo aaraa compare cheythath?.......

----------


## Nithz

The Big News is, Arnold Schwarzenegger will be  in Chennai for the Audio Launch Of Ai. Below is the Pic of Co Producer Mr.Ramesh Babu, with Mr.Arnold.

----------


## ballu

> annyan onnum hype undayirunnilla.. ariyaavunnavarude idayil mathram.. ente class il njan daily board il ezhuthiyidum anyan... poster vannappo annyan ennaakki.. appo aarkum ariyilla ith enthaa sambavam ennu..
> enikk vattaanennum kure ennam paranju.. avasasanam padam rls aayappo girls okke vannu ninak engane padam varunnathinu munp ithra nalla padam aanenu manasilaayi ennokke chodikkumaayirunu 
> athum idakidak rls date maatti manushyante kshama pareekshichirunu.. theater il ethiyappo annaadhyam aayi padathine kurich ariyunnavan polum poster kandittu queue il kayari idi undakkunu..


Tinjhuinte classil hype ellathirunu enna kondu padathinu hype illathe akuvo.... :Engane: 
Mediyayil oke nalla hype ayirunu.....

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
Co-producer of #Ai #RameshBabu met #Arnold
yesterday in Beverly Hills, CA.. The ball has started
rolling for #Ai 's audio launch on Sep 15th!

----------


## ballu

> annayanu athinu matram hype undarnilaloo namude natil...oru sada  vijay movie undarna hype undarnulo..release ad &  posters elam kandu hype vanathu ..1 year edutha chitrekarnama ,40+cr budget ,... sivaji undarna hype annayanu endhayalum undayatilaa...sivaji trailer vare release  cheythathu cinema theatrl arnu .. JOHNY SAGARIKYUDE oru telung dubbing moviel .with genelia ...


Media vazhi alle hype oke ariyunathu .....siteil oke ulla count down for big films adhiyam kandathu annyanu annu

----------


## ballu

Kathiku sheriku pani avum ello ..... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## veecee

annyan nu hype illayirunnu enno, enthuvade  :Doh: 
trailer okke 1 masam munne theaters il kanikkan tudangiyirunnu...

----------


## GangsteR

> Kathiku sheriku pani avum ello .....


kurae annanmarudae kili poyi irikkuvaanu    ...

----------


## kandahassan

Audio launching njaanum undaakum :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Nithz

> Audio launching njaanum undaakum


pass or something kittiyo ? or veno ? for audio launch ?

----------


## GangsteR

Arnold Schwarzenagger gives his 'Ai' nod
Aug 27, 2014


It's confirmed. Arnold Schwarzenegger will be attending the audio launch of Shankar's magnum opus, Ai in Chennai in the middle of September. There were exciting reports circulating since the past few days that global superstars Arnold Schwarzenagger and Jackie Chan would be launching Ai's audio and, now it's official that Arnold is going to make it.
Aascar Films' official Twitter account released photos of
co-producer, Ramesh Babu in Arnold's residence, standing
next to the 'Terminator' star.
The Ai team bringing Arnold Schwarzenagger to Chennai is
just one of the many milestones that they are going to
surpass! Fans would now be waiting eagerly for
confirmation on Jackie Chan's participation.

----------


## GangsteR

Confirmed: arnold to attend ai\'s audio launch!
It is now confirmed that Hollywood star Arnold Schwarzenegger will set foot on Chennai sands for the audio launch of Shankar's
magnum opus, Ai. The co-producer of the film, Ramesh Babu has met the star at his residence yesterday, in order to discuss the itenerary.
Following this, the producers have plans to fly towards
Jackie Chan, inviting him for the audio launch of
Manoharudu, the Telugu version of Ai. Everything is falling
into place for Team Ai, and the date for the audio launch
will be out in a few days.

----------


## GangsteR

Will ai break robo\'s record in ap?


Ai is surely the most expected film of 2014. With the buzz around the film rising every day, the expectations are sky high for this multi- genre film.
The latest buzz is that Lakshmi Ganapathi films have
shown their interest to buy the rights of the film, for a
price tag of 15 crores. However, producer Aascar
Ravichandran is not happy with the deal and has ideas to
sell the film only for 20 crores and above.
It is to be noted that Shankar's previous film Robo broke
the record by going off for a whopping price of 27 crore.
Will Ai cross that barrier?

----------


## GangsteR

Is Tamil media forsaken by ‘Ai’ team?
Aascar Ravichandran seems to have flown down many
Telugu journalists from Andhra Pradesh at his own cost
inviting them to his office to showcase the teaser and
song from his upcoming film ‘Ai’ directed by Shankar
with Vikram and Amy Jackson playing the lead role.
The Telugu media channels were so much amazed over
the brilliant visuals and magnificent making of
Shankar.
But in contrast, there is something that has seemingly
hurt the sentiments of Tamil journalists. They feel that
they are not given priority and Aascar Ravichandran
has invited Telugu press members. ‘Ai’ is scheduled for
release on October 22, four days before the festive
occasion of Diwali to cash in good collections.

----------


## kandahassan

> pass or something kittiyo ? or veno ? for audio launch ?


No....but my frnd working in production side of the film :Band: 

Njanippol bangloreil anu..chennayil ponam :Yeye:

----------


## firecrown

The unimaginable 50 second Ai teaser - An exclusive sneak peek

Ever since the recent announcement about Shankar - Chiyaan Vikram's Ai being a Diwali release, the film has shot back into the limelight in a big way. The producer Aascar Films Ravichandran also revealed his grand plans to launch the audio in Chennai and Hyderabad in the month of September, with the likes of Jackie Chan and Arnold Schwarzenegger in attendance.

This being the case, a few of us at Behindwoods recently met the maverick producer for an extensive interaction and also joined the lucky select few to get a glimpse at the 50 seconds rough cut teaser. This teaser carried a 'dummy music score' and not Rahman's, it must be noted. Ravichandran reiterated that the Vikram which we were going to see was a result of extensive make-up and not computer generated imagery by any means. What we saw left us speechless and absolutely stunned! 

The teaser packs visuals of Vikram in various makeovers :

- as a cool and handsome dude romancing Amy Jackson in exotic visuals in typical Shankar style.

- as an intense body builder sporting a fabulous physique and a thick moustache

- as a growling beastly creature (werewolf / gorilla-man) with hair all over the body, wild teeth and horns above. The presence of Vikram in this make-over is really intriguing and one wonders if this is just for a dream song sequence or for some actual scenes too.

- as a deformed, crippled person (sporting a hood) with a heavily disfigured face and limbs, due to some sort of allergic skin reaction. Seeing Vikram in this avatar, the 1980 Hollywood movie 'Elephant Man' might come to mind for those who have seen it.

It took some time for us to fathom what we saw and we asked for a repeat of the teaser, which the producer happily obliged. The visuals of Vikram first working out in a room packed with mirrors and then standing in the same room in the aforementioned disfigured, crippled form, gives us a little idea of the film's plot.

The action sequences are grand and along the lines of what Shankar has envisaged in his glorious career till date. The exotic locations and the visual of Vikram riding a bike which keeps 'transforming', again screams SHANKAR and his brand of grandeur.

Anyone who sees this remarkably impactful teaser would keep rewinding what he / she saw, to relive the experience over and over again. If a rough 50 second teaser could leave such a long-lasting impact, what will the actual movie result in? The prospects are endless.

Shankar, Aascar Films, Chiyaan Vikram and the whole crew have taken a major step to take Indian cinema to the next level and make the world stop and take notice of our movie industry. Ravichandran's pride and satisfaction at Shankar's end product seems totally justified.

----------


## GangsteR

> No....but my frnd working in production side of the film
> 
> Njanippol bangloreil anu..chennayil ponam


apol exclusives kittumallo allae

----------


## kandahassan

> apol exclusives kittumallo allae


Kunditham exclusives pratheeshikkam :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

Ap regional huge release anu.....750 plus screens around these 2 stares :Band: 

Karnataka distribution vendi 5 teams und..bahubaali 9 kodikkanu karnatakayil vittu poyathu...so ithinu iru 7 kodi pratheshikkam :Band:

----------


## Nithz

> Ap regional huge release anu.....750 plus screens around these 2 stares
> 
> Karnataka distribution vendi 5 teams und..bahubaali 9 kodikkanu karnatakayil vittu poyathu...so ithinu iru 7 kodi pratheshikkam


bhai please check ur PM

----------


## kandahassan

> bhai please check ur PM


Enthaanu machine kaaryam?????

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Tinjhuinte classil hype ellathirunu enna kondu padathinu hype illathe akuvo....
> Mediyayil oke nalla hype ayirunu.....


pothuve keralathil ulla aalukalk onnum arivundayirunnilla ennaanu paranjath.. sivaaji and endhiran armadhichu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> anniyan kodum hype thanne aayirunnu......shakar+vikram.... porathathinnu vikram vilasi nilkkunna samayam.......


pakshe annithu pole pre release awareness undayirunilla.. 1st day muthal aanu sambavam aayath.. keralathile karyam aanu paranjath

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Kathiku sheriku pani avum ello .....


Let's wait and see. ...

----------


## kandahassan

Tinju jishnuvinte avatar  :Ho:  :Ho:  :Ho:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


Ithu kandoorkonam marapattiye pole anallo irikkane :Scared:

----------


## kandahassan

Ithu first day enthu Vila koduthum kaananam :Band: 

Shankar > vikram > ar rahman > ascar Ravi chandran

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Bunny

> annyan onnum hype undayirunnilla.. ariyaavunnavarude idayil mathram.. ente class il njan daily board il ezhuthiyidum anyan... poster vannappo annyan ennaakki.. appo aarkum ariyilla ith enthaa sambavam ennu..
> *enikk vattaanennum kure ennam paranju..* avasasanam padam rls aayappo girls okke vannu ninak engane padam varunnathinu munp ithra nalla padam aanenu manasilaayi ennokke chodikkumaayirunu 
> athum idakidak rls date maatti manushyante kshama pareekshichirunu.. theater il ethiyappo annaadhyam aayi padathine kurich ariyunnavan polum poster kandittu queue il kayari idi undakkunu..


Nammakum tonitund!!!

----------


## Bunny

> anniyan kodum hype thanne aayirunnu......shakar+vikram.... porathathinnu vikram vilasi nilkkunna samayam.......


Anna pls dont argue with him.....annyan FDFS tallil anchal pole comparatively oru cheriya centeril ticket edukkan ninna njan kai madangy 3 weeks Ann kai ketty vech irunath.....itrem kastapettitum padam kandath extra kaseriyil irunna.....

----------


## Bunny

> annayanu athinu matram hype undarnilaloo namude natil...oru sada  vijay movie undarna hype undarnulo..release ad &  posters elam kandu hype vanathu ..1 year edutha chitrekarnama ,40+cr budget ,... sivaji undarna hype annayanu endhayalum undayatilaa...sivaji trailer vare release  cheythathu cinema theatrl arnu .. JOHNY SAGARIKYUDE oru telung dubbing moviel .with genelia ...


Annyanu kidu hype arunnu....ippolum ormayund....aa USA.flag okka vecha font ulla poster....Ann kanan etavum aghrahicha film ann

----------


## kunjumon

anniyanu hype illenna?  :Ho: 
vikraminte mikka padangalum ivide hit aayirunnu aa samayathu,  pinneya vikram + shankar  :Doh:

----------


## kandahassan

> anniyanu hype illenna? 
> vikraminte mikka padangalum ivide hit aayirunnu aa samayathu,  pinneya vikram + shankar


Tinjuvinte classil hype illarunnu  :Yes:

----------


## Viru

> Annyanu kidu hype arunnu....ippolum ormayund....aa USA.flag okka vecha font ulla poster....Ann kanan etavum aghrahicha film ann


Pinalla Dhool,saamy,pithamagane oke shesham vikrathinte peak timil iragiya padam pine shankar factor nalla kidilan hype thane airunu

----------


## Bunny

> anniyanu hype illenna? 
> vikraminte mikka padangalum ivide hit aayirunnu aa samayathu,  pinneya vikram + shankar


Tinju theory!!!

But oru karyam sure Ann....ai online nalla hype und...but purath athra hot cake ayitilla...teaser varumbolekum avum...sure Ann....

----------


## singam

> Ithan sambhavam....enik Tamil vayikan ariyilla...chiyan fb pagil und...avar translate cheytatha 20k prints enn
> 
> Singam ...pls help





> @singam. ..


athile producer paranju enna paranja news.. 20 thousand theatersil release.. budget is 180 crore.. costliest in indian cinema.. movie will release on diwali.. once the movie releases then people will talk as before Ai and after Ai... after the release shankar will be called as james cameroon of india.. . vikram has put on a lot of effort and appears in various makeovers.. there are 5 songs in the movie and 4 spectacular stunt scenes.. the one shot in china will be the highlight... movie has been shot extensively in china.. will release in 15000 theaters in china.. and rest of the world 5000.. audio will be launched on sept 15, but venue is not decided.. arnold will be the chief guest

----------


## Bunny

> athile producer paranju enna paranja news.. 20 thousand theatersil release.. budget is 180 crore.. costliest in indian cinema.. movie will release on diwali.. once the movie releases then people will talk as before Ai and after Ai... after the release shankar will be called as james cameroon of india.. . vikram has put on a lot of effort and appears in various makeovers.. there are 5 songs in the movie and 4 spectacular stunt scenes.. the one shot in china will be the highlight... movie has been shot extensively in china.. will release in 15000 theaters in china.. and rest of the world 5000.. audio will be launched on sept 15, but venue is not decided.. arnold will be the chief guest


Vinayan sir ullapol shankar camerron avumo kanda :p

Chinayil 15k centersil irangan ithil aviduthe main heroes arelum undo???

Thallu news anenn vayichal tonilla!!  :Cool:

----------


## kandahassan

> athile producer paranju enna paranja news.. 20 thousand theatersil release.. budget is 180 crore.. costliest in indian cinema.. movie will release on diwali.. once the movie releases then people will talk as before Ai and after Ai... after the release shankar will be called as james cameroon of india.. . vikram has put on a lot of effort and appears in various makeovers.. there are 5 songs in the movie and 4 spectacular stunt scenes.. the one shot in china will be the highlight... movie has been shot extensively in china.. will release in 15000 theaters in china.. and rest of the world 5000.. audio will be launched on sept 15, but venue is not decided.. arnold will be the chief guest


15000 theaters in China  :Vandivittu:

----------


## kandahassan

> Vinayan sir ullapol shankar camerron avumo kanda :p
> 
> Chinayil 15k centersil irangan ithil aviduthe main heroes arelum undo???
> 
> Thallu news anenn vayichal tonilla!!


Vinayan is the Cameroon and Shankar is Spielberg :Band:

----------


## xeon

> Ithu first day enthu Vila koduthum kaananam
> 
> Shankar > vikram > ar rahman > ascar Ravi chandran



Machaan kottarakkara vaa padam minervayil undengil.. Ticket FDFS raavile 6.30 show  undengil numma ready aaki tharam...

----------


## Bunny

> Vinayan is the Cameroon and Shankar is Spielberg


 :Rolleyes: :p

----------


## Balram

> athile producer paranju enna paranja news..* 20 thousand theatersil release*.. budget is 180 crore.. costliest in indian cinema.. movie will release on diwali.. once the movie releases then people will talk as before Ai and after Ai... after the release shankar will be called as james cameroon of india.. . vikram has put on a lot of effort and appears in various makeovers.. there are 5 songs in the movie and 4 spectacular stunt scenes.. the one shot in china will be the highlight... movie has been shot extensively in china.. will release in *15000* theaters in china.. and rest of the world *5000*.. audio will be launched on sept 15, but venue is not decided.. arnold will be the chief guest



extra zero koodiyo ennu doubt..  :Confused:

----------


## xeon

Saadarana Shankar filmsil substance undaakum.. Enthiranil onnumillarunnu. verum technology maathram.. Ithum kaasu ozhukki tech pidichu pidichu  oru gimmick aayi pokumo?

----------


## kunjumon

> Tinju theory!!!
> 
> But oru karyam sure Ann....ai online nalla hype und...but purath athra hot cake ayitilla...teaser varumbolekum avum...sure Ann....


hype undaavaanaayittu makers onnum cheythillallo ithu vare... 
ini thudangikkolum...

----------


## ballu

> kurae annanmarudae kili poyi irikkuvaanu    ...





> Let's wait and see. ...


as of now Ai got the edge ....enthu avumo entho.....

----------


## ballu

> Pinalla Dhool,saamy,pithamagane oke shesham vikrathinte peak timil iragiya padam pine shankar factor nalla kidilan hype thane airunu


ye....back to back 5 hit entho undaki top formil ninna time ...kadhal sadugudu maatram entho ayirunu flop in that phase ...annyan atrem impact undakiyitum his stardom crashed so badly ....

----------


## Viru

> ye....back to back 5 hit entho undaki top formil ninna time ...kadhal sadugudu maatram entho ayirunu flop in that phase ...annyan atrem impact undakiyitum his stardom crashed so badly ....


annyane shesham daivathirumakal ozhiche bhai ellam nalla koora padagal airunu athu konde potiyathil albhudhamonum illa

----------


## Bunny

> ye....back to back 5 hit entho undaki top formil ninna time ...kadhal sadugudu maatram entho ayirunu flop in that phase ...annyan atrem impact undakiyitum his stardom crashed so badly ....


Ath kazhinj pullide selection bad arunnu expect deivathirumagal...

Etavum valya mandataram kandasaamy ayirunnu...as a chiyan fan literally aa film kandu njan karanju...

----------


## Bunny

> hype undaavaanaayittu makers onnum cheythillallo ithu vare... 
> ini thudangikkolum...


Athann paranje.....teaser vannale hype Vann tudangu....

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> Ath kazhinj pullide selection bad arunnu expect deivathirumagal...
> 
> Etavum valya mandataram kandasaamy ayirunnu...as a choyan fan literally aa film kandu njan karanju...


oh..Kandaswamy..fdfs kandu vattayi poyi....but Ai wil do something extra ordianry at BO....

----------


## GangsteR

> Ath kazhinj pullide selection bad arunnu expect deivathirumagal...
> 
> Etavum valya mandataram kandasaamy ayirunnu...as a choyan fan literally aa film kandu njan karanju...


njan aa film kanan kashtapettathu orikalum marakkaan pattilla..nombintae munpatae divasam aanu padam irangiyathu, first day kandillel pinnae 30 days kazhinjae kanan pattu...ravilae poyi, mudinja rush.. reservation eduthu matineku..petti ettaan late aayakondu first show tudangiyathu 12.30 kku ...matinee tudangiyappol 4.30 aayi...ithupolae verutha padam verae undaayittilla...3.30 manikkor veruppichu...matinee show kazhinjathu 8 manikku !!!

----------


## kandahassan

> oh..Kandaswamy..fdfs kandu vattayi poyi....but Ai wil do something extra ordianry at BO....


Anyanekkal kandasaamiikku keralathil hype undarunnu...but onja pad aayi poyi :Doh:

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> Anyanekkal kandasaamiikku keralathil hype undarunnu...but onja pad aayi poyi


avtar kandittu pediyavunnu.......

----------


## ballu

> annyane shesham daivathirumakal ozhiche bhai ellam nalla koora padagal airunu athu konde potiyathil albhudhamonum illa



mosham cinemakal ayirunu but he wasted arond 3 yrs for bheema ... :Doh: ...i  mean hat shit was that ... :No: 



> Ath kazhinj pullide selection bad arunnu expect deivathirumagal...
> 
> Etavum valya mandataram kandasaamy ayirunnu...as a chiyan fan literally aa film kandu njan karanju...


kandasaamyku mudinjha hype ayirunille ....ah padam quickie ayitu plan cheythatha ...pakshe 1 yr mele eduthu... :Laughing:  he is largely responsible for screwing his career ...


off

mayooranirtham , indriyam pole ulla low budget mal cinemakalil insignificant lead role cheythu nadanna manishiyana eppo costliest film everil hero... :Mr. Green:

----------


## kandahassan

> avtar kandittu pediyavunnu.......


Enter avatar kandu pedikkunnavar dayavayi tinju jishnuvinte avatar poyi Kandu pedi maattuka :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> mosham cinemakal ayirunu but he wasted arond 3 yrs for bheema ......i  mean hat shit was that ...
> 
> 
> kandasaamyku mudinjha hype ayirunille ....ah padam quickie ayitu plan cheythatha ...pakshe 1 yr mele eduthu... he is largely responsible for screwing his career ...
> 
> 
> off
> 
> mayooranirtham , indriyam pole ulla low budget mal cinemakalil insignificant lead role cheythu nadanna manishiyana eppo costliest film everil hero...


vikratintae takarchakku main karanam aanniyan aanu..athinu seshama angeru fancy dress ketti tudangiyathu

----------


## GangsteR

> Enter avatar kandu pedikkunnavar dayavayi tinju jishnuvinte avatar poyi Kandu pedi maattuka


ningadae avatar warewolf aano....

----------


## ballu

> vikratintae takarchakku main karanam aanniyan aanu..athinu seshama angeru fancy dress ketti tudangiyathu


may be anniyan raised the bar ...pinne ah level poyitu athinte paathi polum ethatha padangal ayirunille....

----------


## GangsteR

> may be anniyan raised the bar ...pinne ah level poyitu athinte paathi polum ethatha padangal ayirunille....


story nokkatae get up matram nokki...no genuine hit after anniyan...anganae shankarintae kayyil tannae veendum vannu..ithu oru putiya tudakkam aakattae

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Anna pls dont argue with him.....annyan FDFS tallil anchal pole comparatively oru cheriya centeril ticket edukkan ninna njan kai madangy 3 weeks Ann kai ketty vech irunath.....itrem kastapettitum padam kandath extra kaseriyil irunna.....


thala anakkaan pattaathe lock aayipoya ente chevi sreekaleeswari ticket counter le urumbukal kadichu rasicha divasam  :Vandivittu: 

anniyan release nte sakala santhoshavum nasippichu kond mayoori suicide cheythath thale divasam

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> Enter avatar kandu pedikkunnavar dayavayi tinju jishnuvinte avatar poyi Kandu pedi maattuka


athu kandal thalakarakkam aanu varunnathu...

----------


## Bunny

> story nokkatae get up matram nokki...no genuine hit after anniyan...anganae shankarintae kayyil tannae veendum vannu..ithu oru putiya tudakkam aakattae


Deivathirumagal hit Ann..both critically and commercially

----------


## Bunny

> thala anakkaan pattaathe lock aayipoya ente chevi sreekaleeswari ticket counter le urumbukal kadichu rasicha divasam 
> 
> anniyan release nte sakala santhoshavum nasippichu kond mayoori suicide cheythath thale divasam


Mayooriyo ath ara???? :Eek:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ye....back to back 5 hit entho undaki top formil ninna time ...kadhal sadugudu maatram entho ayirunu flop in that phase ...annyan atrem impact undakiyitum his stardom crashed so badly ....


2003 ile top 10 padangalil vikram nu 3 ennam undayirunu.. 3 BBs il aadhyathe 2 um vikram nte
1.saami 2.dhool 3.thiruda thirudi... pinne pitamakan

2004 il arul potti

vikram anniyan time il tv interview
ente ethiraali njan ithrayum gap eduthappo 20 step mukalil kayari ( vijay.. gilli ..etc)
ellavarum chodichu ith risk alle ennu.. pakshe enikariyamayirunu. anniyan vannaal njan 50 steps munnil ethum ennu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Anyanekkal kandasaamiikku keralathil hype undarunnu...but onja pad aayi poyi


kandhasaamikku mudinja hype.. ath oru oola padam aavumennu thudangiyappozhe enik urappayirunu.. appol thottu njan ellavarodum paranju .. ellavarum anniyan ennath vikram nte kazhivaanenna dharana aayirunu ennu thonunu.. 2-3 yrs nu idayil varunna stills okke kandappozhe vaalu vekkaan thoniyirunu.. 5 paisayude imagination illaatha kaattikoottals

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Mayooriyo ath ara????


aakasaganga yakshi




> Deivathirumagal hit Ann..both critically and commercially


athine onnum vikram ne polulla oru star nte hit aayi kanakkakkan pattilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> mosham cinemakal ayirunu but he wasted arond 3 yrs for bheema ......i  mean hat shit was that ...
> 
> 
> kandasaamyku mudinjha hype ayirunille ....ah padam quickie ayitu plan cheythatha ...pakshe 1 yr mele eduthu... he is largely responsible for screwing his career ...
> 
> 
> off
> 
> mayooranirtham , indriyam pole ulla low budget mal cinemakalil insignificant lead role cheythu nadanna manishiyana eppo costliest film everil hero...


kandhasaami 3yr nu aduth vannittund..  athinokke hype koduthavare venam thallaan.. enth maanga kandittaa hype undakkiyath

----------


## GangsteR

> 2003 ile top 10 padangalil vikram nu 3 ennam undayirunu.. 3 BBs il aadhyathe 2 um vikram nte
> 1.saami 2.dhool 3.thiruda thirudi... pinne pitamakan
> 
> 2004 il arul potti
> 
> vikram anniyan time il tv interview
> ente ethiraali njan ithrayum gap eduthappo 20 step mukalil kayari ( vijay.. gilli ..etc)
> ellavarum chodichu ith risk alle ennu.. pakshe enikariyamayirunu. anniyan vannaal njan 50 steps munnil ethum ennu


Tiruda tirudi vikram aano...namichu

----------


## Bunny

> aakasaganga yakshi
> 
> 
> 
> athine onnum vikram ne polulla oru star nte hit aayi kanakkakkan pattilla


Aha....avalo....avalu suicide cheytathin itra vishamamo??
Btw aids entho karanam alle avalu suicide cheytath...

Deivathirumagal oru typical commercial film alla....so ath itrem hit ayath vikram enna actorude labelil ann

----------


## GangsteR

> Mayooriyo ath ara????


critically nalla film aanu , box officil avg perfomance aayirunnu

----------


## Bunny

> critically nalla film aanu , box officil avg perfomance aayirunnu


Ath oru big star movie enna rangil hit ayilla enne ullu..

----------


## ballu

> kandhasaami 3yr nu aduth vannittund..  athinokke hype koduthavare venam thallaan.. enth maanga kandittaa hype undakkiyath


women getup oke alle hype akiyathu...mayamohini pole

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> anniyanu hype illenna? 
> vikraminte mikka padangalum ivide hit aayirunnu aa samayathu,  pinneya vikram + shankar


padam irangi 1st day muthal van tharamgam aayirunu..
pakshe pre release hype nokkuvaanenkil shanker padangalil indian athilum hype aayirunu
keralathile karyam aanu parayunnath
baba nalla hype aayirunu..
anniyan ennoru padathe kurich vallya awareness onnum undayirunilla.. njan 2003 muthal powerpoint presentation undaakki kalikkan thudangiyatha anniyante... njan enne pole interested aaya.. allenkil ithokke sradhikkuna aalukale kurichalla parayunnath..
hype theere illa ennalla.. comparison sivajiyodum endhiranodum alla.. baba yodu mathi .. athrayum polum anniyan undayirunilla..
normal vikram-vijay-ajith padangalekkal olam undakkiyirunu ennaanenkil ath athra vallya karyam aano ?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Tiruda tirudi vikram aano...namichu


3 blockbusters il aadhyathe 2 ennu paranjaal ... arabi aano ? valathu ninnu aano aadhyathe 2 ennam enniyath  :Adhupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> women getup oke alle hype akiyathu...mayamohini pole


kure undayirunu.. superhero kozhithala.. meen painting.. aa padathinte paaparatham athokke kandaal thanne manasilaakumaayirunu

----------


## GangsteR

> 3 blockbusters il aadhyathe 2 ennu paranjaal ... arabi aano ? valathu ninnu aano aadhyathe 2 ennam enniyath


tinju anna kshemichekku....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> as of now Ai got the edge ....enthu avumo entho.....


Ai budget is too high. ..clash uandayal decently collection split akum(2 um positive anel polum).Koodathe overseas ninnum happy new year koodi. .so Ai team positive ayal polum loss Ayekam.

----------


## Bunny

> women getup oke alle hype akiyathu...mayamohini pole


Athinte pooja invitation card arunnu....
Atra grand pooja invitation vere padathinonum vanitilla...
Also pooja invitation ayi oru videoyum undarunu...chiyan kozhi tala okka vech dance cheyunath..

Susi ganeshan...ente ammo padam kandond irunapol enganum avane kayil kitirunel...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@GangsteR Vikram fan ayi.    
Ini enthoke kananam. ...

----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR Vikram fan ayi.    
> Ini enthoke kananam. ...


enganae manassilaayi  :Doh:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> enganae manassilaayi


Same day release anennu arinju. .

----------


## GangsteR

> Same day release anennu arinju. .


njan aarudem fan aayittilla...randu padavum orumichu rlz aakendenna njan parayunnathu

----------


## ballu

> Athinte pooja invitation card arunnu....
> Atra grand pooja invitation vere padathinonum vanitilla...
> Also pooja invitation ayi oru videoyum undarunu...chiyan kozhi tala okka vech dance cheyunath..
> 
> Susi ganeshan...ente ammo padam kandond irunapol enganum avane kayil kitirunel...


haan...invitation card oke orma undu ...engheru thriruttu payale hindiyil eduthu flop ayille

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> njan aarudem fan aayittilla...randu padavum orumichu rlz aakendenna njan parayunnathu


Kettitundu kettitundu. ...

----------


## GangsteR

> Kettitundu kettitundu. ...


sheri sir!!!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> haan...invitation card oke orma undu ...engheru thriruttu payale hindiyil eduthu flop ayille


susi ganeshan kandasaamy climaxil varunnundallo. . apol ivanae vilicha cheettaku kanakkilla

----------


## ballu

> susi ganeshan kandasaamy climaxil varunnundallo. . apol ivanae vilicha cheettaku kanakkilla


njan ee padathinte hindi dub kurachu scenes kanditundu ennu allathe vere onnum kanditu illa......

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ai budget is too high. ..clash uandayal decently collection split akum(2 um positive anel polum).Koodathe overseas ninnum happy new year koodi. .so Ai team positive ayal polum loss Ayekam.


clash ennu parayaan mathram onnumilla kathi..
kathiyude total audience ennu parayunnath Ai kaanunavarile oru vibagham aanennullathaanu sathyam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

andhrayil 62cr share eduthaal record idaam  :Giveup:    avide vare pokumo ?
keralathil 2nd highest grosser aavaan chelappo pattum

----------


## Jo Johnson

> padam irangi 1st day muthal van tharamgam aayirunu..
> pakshe pre release hype nokkuvaanenkil shanker padangalil indian athilum hype aayirunu
> keralathile karyam aanu parayunnath
> baba nalla hype aayirunu..
> anniyan ennoru padathe kurich vallya awareness onnum undayirunilla.. njan 2003 muthal powerpoint presentation undaakki kalikkan thudangiyatha anniyante... njan enne pole interested aaya.. allenkil ithokke sradhikkuna aalukale kurichalla parayunnath..
> hype theere illa ennalla.. comparison sivajiyodum endhiranodum alla.. baba yodu mathi .. athrayum polum anniyan undayirunilla..
> normal vikram-vijay-ajith padangalekkal olam undakkiyirunu ennaanenkil ath athra vallya karyam aano ?


Annyan 36 kodiyok van hype aanu annundaakiyath...!Annyan trailer theatersil van tharangamaayirunnu..!Poraathathinu shankar mivieyum..!Hypeinu kuravonnum illaayirunnu..!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 3 blockbusters il aadhyathe 2 ennu paranjaal ... arabi aano ? valathu ninnu aano aadhyathe 2 ennam enniyath


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

Annyanu shesham Vikrathinu kollaavunna oru hit illaalle..! :Ho: 

Padangalum kuravaanu..!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Annyanu shesham Vikrathinu kollaavunna oru hit illaalle..!
> 
> Padangalum kuravaanu..!


hit illa.. daivathirumakal koottanda..
pinne ithiri bedham aayi thoniyath bheema aanu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Annyan 36 kodiyok van hype aanu annundaakiyath...!Annyan trailer theatersil van tharangamaayirunnu..!Poraathathinu shankar mivieyum..!Hypeinu kuravonnum illaayirunnu..!


35 kodi / 27 kodi / 27 kodi + 8 kodi p&p ingane okke aayirunu
anniyanu marketing nu nalla paisa chelavazhichirunu.. ( sivaajikku karyamayi paisa irakkiyilla publicity kku.. maaraka publicity allathe thanne kitti) pinne 2cr mudakkiya song.. alla ath ethaanu ?? ippozhum manasilaayittilla

----------


## Jo Johnson

> hit illa.. daivathirumakal koottanda..
> pinne ithiri bedham aayi thoniyath bheema aanu


Maja....Bheema...Kandhasami...Daivathirumaghal...T  handavam..!

Ithrayum padangal allee release aayullu annyanu shesham..?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Maja....Bheema...Kandhasami...Daivathirumaghal...T  handavam..!
> 
> Ithrayum padangal allee release aayullu annyanu shesham..?


ravan , rajappattai , david

----------


## GangsteR

> Maja....Bheema...Kandhasami...Daivathirumaghal...T  handavam..!
> 
> Ithrayum padangal allee release aayullu annyanu shesham..?


Maja-Flop 
Bheema-flop 
Kantasamy-flop 
Raavan-flop
Daivathirumaghal-avg
 Rajapattai-flop 
Thandavam-flop
David-Disaster

itrayum flop vannaal aaraylum takarnu pokum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

> ningadae avatar warewolf aano....


 :Nono:  athu kandoorkonam  marapatti aanu

----------


## kandahassan

> Maja-Flop 
> Bheema-flop 
> Kantasamy-flop 
> Raavan-flop
> Daivathirumaghal-avg
>  Rajapattai-flop 
> Thandavam-flop
> David-Disaster
> 
> itrayum flop vannaal aaraylum takarnu pokum


Daivathirumakal keralathil flop Tamil nattil hit annu  :Band:

----------


## Nithz

> Maja-Flop 
> Bheema-flop 
> Kantasamy-flop 
> Raavan-flop
> Daivathirumaghal-avg
>  Rajapattai-flop 
> Thandavam-flop
> David-Disaster
> 
> itrayum flop vannaal aaraylum takarnu pokum


Kandhasamy also HIT in Tamilnadu Even Completed A 100 Day Run

Thaandavam Average. Not A FLop

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Anna pls dont argue with him.....annyan FDFS tallil anchal pole comparatively oru cheriya centeril ticket edukkan ninna njan kai madangy 3 weeks Ann kai ketty vech irunath.....itrem kastapettitum padam kandath extra kaseriyil irunna.....


ivideyokke heavy crowd aayirunnu
annyan_nokke hype illenu paranjal :Dash2: 
also filmnu vendi website create chythu kondulla marketting aadyamayittalle?

----------


## Bunny

> haan...invitation card oke orma undu ...engheru thriruttu payale hindiyil eduthu flop ayille


Yes niel nithin mukeshine vech....shortcit romeo

----------


## Bunny

> ivideyokke heavy crowd aayirunnu
> annyan_nokke hype illenu paranjal
> also filmnu vendi website create chythu kondulla marketting aadyamayittalle?


Tinjuvunod argue cheyumbol eppolum manassil vendath shivettante siggy ann;)

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ivideyokke heavy crowd aayirunnu
> annyan_nokke hype illenu paranjal
> also filmnu vendi website create chythu kondulla marketting aadyamayittalle?


avide mathramalla.. 90s muthal thanne rls day thanne keralathil ella centres ilum heavy rush undakkunnath mohanlal padangalum shanker padangalum thanne aanu.. 
pakshe palarum ingane oru padam irangunnath ariyunnath rls day allenkil athinu thottu munp okke aanu..
chodhyam ithre ulloo BABA yude pakuthi hype undayiruno ennu.. athrem awareness malayalikalkidayil anniyanu undayiruno? illa..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

kaalath thanne mathrubhumi chettatharam kaanichu.. Ai teaser kaananam enkil ennum paranju link ittirikkunu

----------


## HighnesS

Deepavali release anekil mimkavarum nattil ninnu kaanan pattum.

----------


## singam

*AI, ASTUTELY INTELLIGENT - THE AASCAR RAVICHANDRAN INTERVIEW*

Aascar Ravichandran is seriously a mysterious man in Kollywood. You won't find him even at his own film functions and he rarely interacts with the media.  Cinemalead managed to catch up with the producer, who has got his hands filled with pre-release preparations for his next biggie - Ai. Following are the minutes of the meeting, as experienced by Rajasekar S.

Aascar Ravichandrans office is such a quite place and the building is purely white in color. There is a big Sai Baba statue in the ground floor, while his personal office is having a huge frame of Lord Venkateshwara behind his chair. Ravichandran calls Venkateshwara (Lord) as Thalaivar. For him, all work should be done with sincerity. One should not expect fame while doing a project and he/she  must remain true to what they are doing, following which success will automatically come to their doorsteps.

On a cool Wednesday evening got a chance to meet Aascar Ravichandran to talk about his soon to be released Ai, and  was lucky to catch the exclusive teaser of Ai starring Vikram and Amy Jackson.  When I switched on my recording device, he politely asked me not to record as he doesnt want his voice or photograph to be out on media platform, instead he wants his films to speak more than him.

Asking him about his reserved character, Aascar Ravichandran says Why I should promote myself to press and media, I should promote my product and not me.

Aascar Ravichandran calls Shankar as the James Cameron of India and he justified his opinion by saying Who will work for a film for more than six years? Only a man who is sincere to his profession will work like that. I would say Shankar is the numero uno director in the country.

Ravichandran adds "We could point out flaws in many hit directors' films but every hit director can't be Shankar. Look at Shankar's works, his Indian, Mudhalvan, Anniyan and many other films are still fresh and every scene in it will have a logic".

When asked him whether Ai will have political backdrop like Shankar's films, Aascar says " Ai will be a different genre in Indian cinema and it won't have usual format which we are used to see here"

According to the producer, Shankar has spent nearly 6 years for Ai, Vikram has spent about 2 years, PC Sreeram has toiled for 2 years and Amy Jackson has devoted 2 years of her career. The same goes with music composer AR Rahman too.  Ravichandran says All the credits for Ai should go to these five people, they have really worked hard for this project.

"Today many top cinematographers are from PC Sreeram's school. But he has never worked on a film for 2 years. Ai is a record in his book too."

Coming to the teaser, we are shown Vikram with different getups, one is like a werewolf and the other is a crippled elderly character. The make-up quality of Vikram in the 50 second teaser is world class and one can compare it with the bizarre figures in Hollywood film The Hobbit. Vikram was also seen as a North Madras young gym goer with funky hair and also a debonair, stylish look similar to Kandhasamy. In the whole teaser, there is just one dialogue for Amy Jackson and it is Yaar Nee?. Though the teaser doesn't drop any clues on the films story, it is sure to raise our expectations. To be precise, the teaser is interesting and intriguing!

Speaking about Vikrams hardwork, Aascar says I cant think of any other actor in Vikrams place, for one character he increased his weight upto 130kgs and for the other he brought it down to 60 kgs. For the make-up alone he spent close to 12 hrs daily.

Speaking about the gossip columns like Sha kum (Tamil letter) 'Raa kum sandai, Ravichandran explains his state of mind by saying "Theethum Nandrum  Pirar Thara Vaara (Good or bad, it doesn't come from others. You are responsible for what you get/face). People should understand the situation. Right now these stories might look interesting but if there is no truth, what he/she has written will be proved wrong and will come back to them.

At the age of 16, Aascar Ravichandran came to Chennai and started distributing films. Aascar says I dont know how, but whatever I touched turned to gold. I distributed nearly 700 films before my first production and many of them became successful. I wont say that it happened because of my intelligent choice of selecting movies,  many sumaar (average) movies which I distributed ran successfully and to be frank, I didnt even see some of my own distributions. I guess God is very kind to me.

Aascar is a very simple man. He stays away from using any fancy cars and flashy costumes. For him, travelling by an auto and negotiating the fare with the driver brings happiness rather than using Audis and BMWs. While interacting with us, he rang a buzzer and signaled his assistant by showing two fingers. Sometime later, two cups of coffee from Saravana Bhavan landed on the table and he himself equally poured it into five cups (one for him) and then served me and three of my friends.

Speaking about the overseas release plans, Aascar  Ravichandran says Ais release in China will take place exactly after two months of its release in India. The Chinese government allows only 50 foreign language films in their country for a financial year and it is therefore a proud moment for Tamil Cinema to have a Chinese release within two months. Earlier, Dhoom-3 has released in China but only after eight months of its Indian release.

Aascar is also speaking to famous Hollywood production houses like Warner Bros to have a wide release in  American countries, and if all goes well it might happen. On release in other locations worldwide, Ravichandran says I used to release all my films under my own distribution and Ai wont be an exception.

Dubbing for Ai is happening in Taiwan. Aascar says We get to see Chinese movies here in India with our channels telecasting it with funny Tamil dubbing. Why cant a Tamil film avail a widespread release in Chinese lands?. Aascar Ravichandran  says Shankar shot in some of the unexplored locations in China which even Chinese filmmakers haven't set foot to, hence I felt a Chinese release would be appropriate.

Ais audio launch will take place on September 15 in Chennai and Hollywood Superstar Arnold Schwarzenegger is likely to be the chief guest. Aascar has also invited Jackie Chan and he probably might attend the Telugu audio launch. We questioned him about Arnolds reaction after watching the teaser. For that, Aascar says Arnold liked the teaser. He doesnt know much about Tamil Cinema but he was impressed with the making and readily agreed to attend the launch.

Not just Arnold, many top shot celebrities will be invited for the audio launch and it will be one of the biggest functions in Indian cinema said Aascar with sheer confidence.

Aascar has never appeared in any photographs, not even in his family picture. His table drawer contains a family picture and he did show it to us. But when we asked why his photo never appeared in any media platforms, his answer goes like this I didnt even take a picture with my wife and now you got the answer, right?  

On asking him about piracy, Aascar says If the majority of people want to see films in the pirated versions, no one can stop it. Today audiences are very clear, they can afford to see one or two movies per year and they know what type of film they should choose. It is the responsibility of the producers to come up with more of such films, also the ambience of the theatre must be good to please the audiences.

Aascar is also critical about his own movies "I can't promote Thirumanam Ennum Nikkah like Ai, promotions won't work for some movies" admits the producer.

We did ask him about the competition with Vijays Kaththi and we elaborated the question by recalling how close the rapport is between Vijay and himself. In reply, Aascars answer is very simple and genuine. I am confident about my film and I will make sure that it reaches every possible corner around the world. My promotional budget will be the budget for some Tamil films but I dont care. Of course, the end result is with my Thalaivar (pointing hands towards Lord Venkateshwara's picture). His answer implied, 'This is my game and I know how to play it with sheer perfection!'

Not just Ai, Aascar Ravichandran is also having Bhooloham and Kamal Hassan's Vishwaroopam-2 in his kitty. Aascar says Bhooloham will be a September release, while Vishwaroopam-2 will release before this year meets it's end he concludes.

Bonus Points:

 Ai's team is planning to release a making video and it will hit the You Tube channel at the right time.

 Ais audio launch will be telecasted in Jaya TV, the team is also in talks for a live telecast. But things are yet to be confirmed.

VFX works are currently going on and a song is left to be shot, for which the shooting will kickstart soon.

Ais trailer work is also going on and it will be released closer to the films release date, firstly the teaser will be out.

Ai will be dubbed in Hindi and one can expect a humongous release for a Tamil film in North India.

----------


## GangsteR

Thanx singam..nyc interview. .ithil tannae pala answersum undu

----------


## singam

> Thanx singam..nyc interview. .ithil tannae pala answersum undu


Yes.. But release date patti onnum parayunilla..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

 :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR

> Yes.. But release date patti onnum parayunilla..


kaththi aayi competion ulla karyam parayunillae

----------


## GangsteR

> Kandhasamy also HIT in Tamilnadu Even Completed A 100 Day Run
> 
> Thaandavam Average. Not A FLop


enganae enganae...? both are flop macha

----------


## singam

> kaththi aayi competion ulla karyam parayunillae


Yes.. both kaththi and Ai diwali release as of now.. but officialy release date 2 teamsum confirm cheythitillalo..

----------


## HariGopal

rock it  :Band:

----------


## sankarsanadh

ithu kerlathil record number of centres release akumo,ithu release  akumbol malayalam films ellam remove cheyyendi varum

----------


## Nithz

> enganae enganae...? both are flop macha


 kandhasamy ran more than 100 days in TN.  its not a flop

thaandavam is average.. dn't knw the situation in kerala..

but it wasn't a disaster 






Kandhasamy 100th day fuction

----------


## GangsteR

> Yes.. both kaththi and Ai diwali release as of now.. but officialy release date 2 teamsum confirm cheythitillalo..


kaththi rlz date officially confirm aanu by Murugadoss n Anirudh

----------


## singam

> kaththi rlz date officially confirm aanu by Murugadoss n Anirudh


hmm.. iniyum samayam undallo.. enthu venemenkilum sambhavikkam..

----------


## GangsteR

> kandhasamy ran more than 100 days in TN.  its not a flop
> 
> thaandavam is average.. dn't knw the situation in kerala..
> 
> but it wasn't a disaster 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ethelum thetril 100 days cash koduthu valippichittu oru function nadathum...kuruvi okae 100 days odiya padamaanu...

----------


## GangsteR

> hmm.. iniyum samayam undallo.. enthu venemenkilum sambhavikkam..


rlz date change aakana sadyatha

----------


## Nithz

Young Look Of Chiyaan Vikram In Ai 

Ennu Paranjal Ninglal Vishwasikumo ???

----------


## sankarsanadh

> kandhasamy ran more than 100 days in TN.  its not a flop
> 
> thaandavam is average.. dn't knw the situation in kerala..
> 
> but it wasn't a disaster 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kanthasaamy and thandavam clear flop movies thanne.van hypil vanathinal kanthasammy keralathil good initial nedi.tamil nattilum same avastha thanne.thandavam mikacha opening polum kittiyilla

----------


## GangsteR

> Young Look Of Chiyaan Vikram In Ai 
> 
> Ennu Paranjal Ninglal Vishwasikumo ???


ithu vikratintae pazhaya photo allae

----------


## Nithz

> ithu vikratintae pazhaya photo allae


nope son of vikram.. dhruv

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> nope son of vikram.. dhruv


vikrate polae undallo

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> vikrate polae undallo


 :Ahupinne:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> clash ennu parayaan mathram onnumilla kathi..
> kathiyude total audience ennu parayunnath Ai kaanunavarile oru vibagham aanennullathaanu sathyam


So Shankar Nu Munnil Drishyam verum Chali Analle. .

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> kaththi rlz date officially confirm aanu by Murugadoss n Anirudh


Latest news. ..No Clash On Diwali. ..Oru Film mathrame undaku ..Kaththi or Ai

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> So Shankar Nu Munnil Drishyam verum Chali Analle. .


dhrishyam vannath bhagyam allenkil kerala record um kondu poyaane  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> dhrishyam vannath bhagyam allenkil kerala record um kondu poyaane


Appol kerala Ai record idille ..Drishyam jithu vinte alle. ..Shankar bigger than jithu. ..so definitely record idum. .

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Appol kerala Ai record idille ..Drishyam jithu vinte alle. ..Shankar bigger than jithu. ..so definitely record idum. .


ningal koode nilkumo ? ningal enne support cheyyanundenki nammuk dhrishyathe pottikkaam  :Band: 

peruchazhi ithinidak kayari record aavumo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ningal koode nilkumo ? ningal enne support cheyyanundenki nammuk dhrishyathe pottikkaam 
> 
> peruchazhi ithinidak kayari record aavumo


Peruchazhi record nu 2 months ayusse undakoo. .Bcz Ai vannal sure ayum drishyam and Peruchazhi (record ayal) pottikum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Peruchazhi record nu 2 months ayusse undakoo. .Bcz Ai vannal sure ayum drishyam and Peruchazhi (record ayal) pottikum


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 


Alllllapineeeee. .....mmmm

----------


## GangsteR

> Latest news. ..No Clash On Diwali. ..Oru Film mathrame undaku ..Kaththi or Ai


source?????

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> source?????


Athoke unduuuuuuu

----------


## GangsteR

> Athoke unduuuuuuu


nintae swantam source aano

----------


## Nithz

Jaya TV Acquires Vikram's Ai Satellite Rights

The satellite rights of Vikram's forthcoming Tamil movie Ai has been acquired by Jaya TV. With this, the TV channel has continued its good tie up with producer Aascar Ravichandran, who sold the satellite rights of his last few movies to the same channel.
As per the sources, the satellite rights of Ai has been procured by Jaya TV. The TV channel has paid a good price for the rights simply because of the confidence on the ability of director Shankar, who has a stunning history of making commercially successful flicks.

The deal includes the airing of special promotional events of Ai and audio launch function, which will happen at Nehru Stadium in Chennai on September 15.
Meanwhile, the preparations for the mega-audio launch function of Ai has kick started. The music will be released in a grand manner on September 15. Producer Aascar Ravichandran has invited Hollywood star Arnold Schwarzenegger to grace the event and he has reportedly given his consent to attend the Tamil film function.
Ai is a pysychological-action thriller. The Tamil movie is the biggest-ever movie of director Shankar and producer Aascar Ravichandran. It has Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles. The film will release for Diwali.

----------


## GangsteR

> Jaya TV Acquires Vikram's Ai Satellite Rights
> 
> The satellite rights of Vikram's forthcoming Tamil movie Ai has been acquired by Jaya TV. With this, the TV channel has continued its good tie up with producer Aascar Ravichandran, who sold the satellite rights of his last few movies to the same channel.
> As per the sources, the satellite rights of Ai has been procured by Jaya TV. The TV channel has paid a good price for the rights simply because of the confidence on the ability of director Shankar, who has a stunning history of making commercially successful flicks.
> 
> The deal includes the airing of special promotional events of Ai and audio launch function, which will happen at Nehru Stadium in Chennai on September 15.
> Meanwhile, the preparations for the mega-audio launch function of Ai has kick started. The music will be released in a grand manner on September 15. Producer Aascar Ravichandran has invited Hollywood star Arnold Schwarzenegger to grace the event and he has reportedly given his consent to attend the Tamil film function.
> Ai is a pysychological-action thriller. The Tamil movie is the biggest-ever movie of director Shankar and producer Aascar Ravichandran. It has Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles. The film will release for Diwali.


apol kaththikku pani urappu....

----------


## GangsteR

Ai sold !!!

The satellite rights of the upcoming multi-crore marvel Ai are reported to be purchased by Jaya TV. Aascar Films have produced the film on a humongous budget with Chiyaan Vikram's monstrous efforts and director Shankar's astounding vision expected to lure in the audiences like never-before.
It must be noted that Jaya TV procured the satellite rights
of the previous two 'Aascar Films' productions as well,
Vallinam and Thirumanam Enum Nikkah.
The audio launch of Ai planned for the middle of
Septembe

----------


## GangsteR

Jackie Chan and Arnold Schwarznegger will release the
audio of Shankar's 'Ai'.
Raj Vikram 28 August 2014  9:50 AM IST


Director Shankar is known to set exalted standards for
his movies. His latest movie 'Ai' is likely to be one of the
biggest movies ever when it releases worldwide this
October. To add further excitement to the movie, the
audio release of the same is planned in a grandiose
manner. The producer of the movie Oscar Ravichandran
has announced that Hollywood Superstar Arnold
Schwarznegger and popular actor Jackie Chan will do the
audio release of the movie.
The movie which stars Vikram, Amy Jackson, Suresh Gopi
etc. is shot at a staggering Rs.180 crore. The film was
shot in locations in China and many other foreign countries
for a period that stretched beyond two and a half years.
The film is expected to be a visual splendour and will have
dubbed versions in the Chinese, Taiwanese languages etc.
apart from many other Indian languages.

----------


## GangsteR

Ai-means what? Dialogue writer Subha hints

We all know that the audio launch of the film “Ai” starring Vikram is about to happen in a grand scale. Hollywood Arnold will be launching the music. Vikram had to maintain his body weight for two roles he is playing in the movie.
The latest news about Ai is that dialogue writer has hinted
the meaning of the title in one of his posts. In his past he
has written that Ai meaning beauty; wonder; lord;
husband; guru; minuteness; doubt; fear; coward;
poisonous liquid.
The director had already hinted about the storyline of the
movie from which we can conclude that it must be the
“Poisonous Liquid”.

----------


## GangsteR

'Terminator' impressed with the efforts of 'Chiyaan'
Vikram's performance in Ai
The producer of Ai , Aascar Ravichandran recently shown
the footage of Ai to Arnold Schwarzenegger and invited him
for the Audio launch function. The Terminator star
impressed with the performance of Vikram, after seeing the
video on how Vikram transformed his weight from 120 Kgs
to 50 kgs for the role. As a body builder himself the
veteran admired the efforts of Vikram.
Ai starring Vikram, Amy Jackson in the lead roles, is
directed by Shankar. Music composed by AR Rahman. The
film produced by Aascar Ravichandran. The audio launch
has been planned for September 15.

----------


## GangsteR

Aascar Ravichandran knows to play his game to perfection

Producer Aascar Ravichandran cannot rest for a minute. He
has a slew of releases planned in the coming months.
Apart from this a historically grand audio release for his
magnum opus ‘Ai’ has been planned on September 15
which will be attended by Hollywood Superstar Arnold
Schwarzenegger.
All eyes are on ‘Ai’ at present. The film, which was having
a Lulu period for until a few weeks back, which led to
talks that the producer finds it hard to complete the film
and it may be taken over by some other bag banner just
ended up as rumor. Ravichandran is back in the business
with full swing. He recently announced that the Shankar
directed Vikram-Amy Jackson starrer will release Diwali.
Another biggie ‘Kaththi’ which has been directed by
A.R.Murugadoss with Vijay in the lead is also releasing on
the occasion of Diwali. This apart, there is Vishal’s ‘Poojai’
directed by Hari which has also reserved a berth for Diwali
release. Hence it is seen as a humongous risk taken by
Ravichandran in releasing such a costly film as ‘Ai’ a midst
heavy competition.
However Ravchandran has said that he is confident about
his film and he will make sure that it reaches every possible
corner of the world with his promotional strategy. He also
pointed out that the money he spends on promotion for
many of his films will be equal to the entire budget of
many Tamil films but he never cares about that since the
result has been positive most of the time. The producer
said in a more lighter but confident not that it is his game
and he knows how to play it to perfection.
Apart from ‘Ai’, Ravichandran has a few more biggies and
most expected ones queues up. He has said that the long
delayed ‘Bhooloham’ starring Jayam Ravi and Trisha will
release in September while Kamal Haasan starrer
‘Viswaroopam 2 ‘ which has been directed by the star
himself will release by the end of 2014.

----------


## Sambo Mahadeva

All these arguments and fan fight are waste. As we know that producer of Vikram new movie is ARM and the director of Vijay movie is ARM. So ARM should be in good rapport with these stars. Also it should be hardly 1 year since Kaththi started its shooting. ARM usually took more than one year to complete a movie as we know from his earlier works. Shanker started the shooting of Ai from 2012. So I think, Ai should release this Diwali. The reason for Shanker's silence on the project with out promotion till the ascar announced the release date may be there should be any business plan. I think both the producers of Kaththi and Ai are fooling people by announcing their release date, so that no filmmakers will come forward to release their movie in Diwali. Only one movie is going to release this diwali and the producers of both films, know which it is. I prefer Ai over Kaththi as it is long awaited.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> 


Avatar  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Nithz

> Avatar


Ai Pramanichu Motta Adichathaano ???

----------


## Nithz

Hollywood Connection to 'Ai'

One of the most ambitious projects of Kollywood is rolling out as Diwali treat. Vikram swung from his heaviest possible self in all his life to a lanky, fragile man look for the movie, with actual erratic changes in physical appearance and killer diet to aid it. We can't wait to catch a glimpse of 'Ai', but some select lucky dudes from the press got to check out a cool 50-second teaser of 'Ai' in a special screening for them. And what they have to say about the movie seems fishy. 'Ai' is promoted to be a movie based on the story of an athlete, but the teaser seems like a science experiment gone dead wrong on an athlete. In fact, portions of the teaser seem to remind one of 'The Incredible Hulk'.
We hear proof to substantiate this statement - portions containing Vikram in his bulky appearance portray his entire body covered by hair all over. And there are parts where Vikram comes across as a hurt and crippled frail man.The film will definitely be something far different from what we have seen in K-town all these days.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Avatar


matte avatar disturbing aanennu ellorkkum complaint

----------


## GangsteR

> matte avatar disturbing aanennu ellorkkum complaint


ennaal ithum maattikko

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ennaal ithum maattikko


enki ningalum maattanam  :Alucard:

----------


## GangsteR

> enki ningalum maattanam


enthinu...ennodu ithuvarae aarum oru moshavum paranjilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> enthinu...ennodu ithuvarae aarum oru moshavum paranjilla


njan chumma paranjatha.. anjaan kidu aanu  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> njan chumma paranjatha.. anjaan kidu aanu


............

----------


## GangsteR

*What is the central plot of Vikram- Shankar’s Ai?

Shankar’s AI has been the talk of the tinsel town
for the past few days. Even those who watched
the rough-cut teaser could not guess the film’s
story or the basic plot. But, from gathered inputs
about the teaser, it is clear that Vikram appears in
four different looks – the stylish, dapper-looking
dude, a muscular body-builder, a crippled,
defaced look and also as a werewolf.
Earlier, when the film was on the initial stages of
shooting, it was reported that Vikram plays an
ambitious athelete in the film. Now going by the
teaser reports everywhere, it is likely that Vikram
plays the role of a body-builder in the film.
Shankar has a long history of dealing with
corruption in his films. May be in Ai, he could have
opted for the rampant corruption/competition in
sports. Vikram’s crippled look suggests that he
could be a victim of a medical experiment gone
awry. The werewolf look of Vikram could be the
result of hypertrichosis, an abnorma amount of hair
growth over the body. A more wild version of
hypertrichosis is called as werewolf syndrome in
medical term. Considering that the film is pre-
dominantly shot in China, the plot could also deal
with the competition between two countries and
how one tries to suppress the other. So, keep
guessing :)
Shankar is keeping the plot of Ai as a treasure
trove for the past 2 years and 8 months. But now,
its time for speculaitons to take the centrestage.*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *What is the central plot of Vikram- Shankar’s Ai?
> 
> Shankar’s AI has been the talk of the tinsel town
> for the past few days. Even those who watched
> the rough-cut teaser could not guess the film’s
> story or the basic plot. But, from gathered inputs
> about the teaser, it is clear that Vikram appears in
> four different looks – the stylish, dapper-looking
> dude, a muscular body-builder, a crippled,
> ...


oru village guy pic um undallo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## megamaestro

Stylish DAPPER looking dude  :Laughing:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Stylish DAPPER looking dude


enne pole  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> enne pole


Peruchazhi pottiya stithikku Ai record idum allae....  :Yeye:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Peruchazhi pottiya stithikku Ai record idum allae....


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## megamaestro

> enne pole


Athe but atinte ahankaram ningalkilla :OK:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

edited......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Jaya TV Acquires Vikram's Ai Satellite Rights

The satellite rights of Vikram 's forthcoming Tamil movie Ai
has been acquired by Jaya TV. With this, the TV channel
has continued its good tie up with producer Aascar
Ravichandran , who sold the satellite rights of his last few
movies to the same channel.
As per the sources, the satellite rights of Ai has been
procured by Jaya TV. The TV channel has paid a good
price for the rights simply because of the confidence on
the ability of director Shankar , who has a stunning history
of making commercially successful flicks.

The deal includes the airing of special promotional events
of Ai and audio launch function, which will happen at
Nehru Stadium in Chennai on September 15.
Meanwhile, the preparations for the mega-audio launch
function of Ai has kick started. The music will be released
in a grand manner on September 15. Producer Aascar
Ravichandran has invited Hollywood star Arnold
Schwarzenegger to grace the event and he has reportedly
given his consent to attend the Tamil film function.
Ai is a pysychological-action thriller. The Tamil movie is
the biggest-ever movie of director Shankar and producer
Aascar Ravichandran. It has Vikram and Amy Jackson in
the lead roles. The film will release for Diwali.

----------


## GangsteR

Hollywood Connection to 'Ai'
IndiaGlitz , [Friday, August 29, 2014]


One of the most ambitious projects of Kollywood is rolling
out as Diwali treat. Vikram swung from his heaviest
possible self in all his life to a lanky, fragile man look for
the movie, with actual erratic changes in physical
appearance and killer diet to aid it. We can't wait to catch
a glimpse of 'Ai', but some select lucky dudes from the
press got to check out a cool 50-second teaser of 'Ai' in a
special screening for them. And what they have to say
about the movie seems fishy. 'Ai' is promoted to be a
movie based on the story of an athlete, but the teaser
seems like a science experiment gone dead wrong on an
athlete. In fact, portions of the teaser seem to remind one
of 'The Incredible Hulk'.
We hear proof to substantiate this statement - portions
containing Vikram in his bulky appearance portray his
entire body covered by hair all over. And there are parts
where Vikram comes across as a hurt and crippled frail
man. But irrespective of whether 'Ai' is inspired by The
Hulk or not, the film will definitely be something far
different from what we have seen in K-town all these days.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar is the James Cameroon of India - Aascar Ravichandran
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, August 28, 2014]


In a recent interview to the media, Aascar Ravichandran,
the producer of 'Ai' showered praises on Shankar, and
said, the 'Anniyan' director is the numero Uno & the James
Cameroon of Indian cinema.
The producer also went on to refute all the baseless
rumours surrounding there's something wrong between him
& Shankar. He went to add, if not Vikram, I don't think
this project would not have been taken place at all, and
appreciated the efforts of, P.C. Sreeram, Amy Jackson,
and A.R. Rahman for giving so much to this project and
only because of these 5 people, 'Ai' is a reality today.
Meanwhile, 'Ai' will be the first ever Indian movie to release
in China within 2 months of its worldwide release. China
has a policy to allow only 50 international releases per
year, and even 'Dhoom 3' was released after 8 months in
China.

----------


## GangsteR

Aascar Ravichandran knows to play his game to perfection

Producer Aascar Ravichandran cannot rest for a minute. He
has a slew of releases planned in the coming months.
Apart from this a historically grand audio release for his
magnum opus ‘Ai’ has been planned on September 15
which will be attended by Hollywood Superstar Arnold
Schwarzenegger.
All eyes are on ‘Ai’ at present. The film, which was having
a Lulu period for until a few weeks back, which led to
talks that the producer finds it hard to complete the film
and it may be taken over by some other bag banner just
ended up as rumor. Ravichandran is back in the business
with full swing. He recently announced that the Shankar
directed Vikram-Amy Jackson starrer will release Diwali.
Another biggie ‘Kaththi’ which has been directed by
A.R.Murugadoss with Vijay in the lead is also releasing on
the occasion of Diwali. This apart, there is Vishal’s ‘Poojai’
directed by Hari which has also reserved a berth for Diwali
release. Hence it is seen as a humongous risk taken by
Ravichandran in releasing such a costly film as ‘Ai’ a midst
heavy competition.
However Ravchandran has said that he is confident about
his film and he will make sure that it reaches every possible
corner of the world with his promotional strategy. He also
pointed out that the money he spends on promotion for
many of his films will be equal to the entire budget of
many Tamil films but he never cares about that since the
result has been positive most of the time. The producer
said in a more lighter but confident not that it is his game
and he knows how to play it to perfection.
Apart from ‘Ai’, Ravichandran has a few more biggies and
most expected ones queues up. He has said that the long
delayed ‘Bhooloham’ starring Jayam Ravi and Trisha will
release in September while Kam

----------


## GangsteR

Arnold Schwarzenegger impressed with Ai teaser

Producer Aascar Ravichandran has said that the
Hollywood star and politician Arnold
Schwarzenegger was very impressed with the Ai
teaser that was screened for him, while the team
was in the US to invite him for the audio launch
of the film, that he immediately agreed to grace
the occasion.
The audio launch is scheduled to happen on
September 15 , 2014 and the producer is
making all the preparations for it. Known for
promoting his films well and organizing
extravagant film functions, Aascar
Ravichandran is leaving no stone unturned to
ensure the Ai audio launch happens in
style. Apart from Arnold, several other leading
stars will also be invited to the event, the
producer is reported to have

----------


## GangsteR

Will Ai beat Enthiran?


Shankar’s magnum opus Ai , starring Vikram
and Amy Jackson, is gearing up to hit the
screens for Diwali this year. The trade is now
buzzing about the Andhra Pradesh rights of the
movie. If sources are to be believed, producer
Aascar Ravichandran is hoping to sell the
AP rights for above Rs 20 crore. It is worth
mentioning that Shankar’s Enthiran , starring
Rajinikanth and Aishwarya Rai, bagged Rs 27
crore from its AP rights.
As of now, Lakshmi Ganapathi Films are willing
to buy the rights for Rs 15 crore, but the
producer is hoping to get better offers. Will Ai
beat Enthiran’s record? We will have to wait
and see.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

ithokke eduthu olm sectionil thattikkoode???


@ BangaloreaN

----------


## GangsteR

> ithokke eduthu olm sectionil thattikkoode???
> 
> 
> @ BangaloreaN


plz help cheytillelum  upadravikkaruthu...  :Girl Sad:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> plz help cheytillelum  upadravikkaruthu...


ningalkku sahaayamaavatte ennu karuthi paranjathaanu.....  ningal maathhre ivde postunnullu..... :Laughing: avdaavumbo ellaa threadum nokkaallo....

----------


## GangsteR

> ningalkku sahaayamaavatte ennu karuthi paranjathaanu.....  ningal maathhre ivde postunnullu.....avdaavumbo ellaa threadum nokkaallo....


njan paranjittaa ividae aakiyathu. .. avidae kidannal aarum tirinju nokkilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Will Ai beat Enthiran?
> 
> 
> Shankar’s magnum opus Ai , starring Vikram
> and Amy Jackson, is gearing up to hit the
> screens for Diwali this year. The trade is now
> buzzing about the Andhra Pradesh rights of the
> movie. If sources are to be believed, producer
> Aascar Ravichandran is hoping to sell the
> ...


enthinu 15 kodi ennaa pinne 1.5 kodi poraayiruno ?  :Badday:

----------


## Nithz

Chiyaan's Family

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Chiyaan's Family


ini marichaalum vendoola.. ivare okke onnu kaanaan pattiyallo

----------


## Bunny

Chiyante molu kollalo  :Wub:

----------


## Frankenstein

> Chiyaan's Family


Ivar onnum  ithe vare kandatte illa..tv,mag ,award night etc...

----------


## SUDHI

vikrathinte makan chullan aanau...

----------


## xeon

yadhaarthathil ingane oru padam undo? atho kure photokal maathre ollo? oru First look engilum verumo.. vaazhakka  :Ninte:  :Ninte:  :Ninte:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> yadhaarthathil ingane oru padam undo? atho kure photokal maathre ollo? oru First look engilum verumo.. vaazhakka


15th nu audio irangum.. wait cheyy.. kanda kathi padangalude pole alla ith

----------


## GangsteR

> 15th nu audio irangum.. wait cheyy.. kanda kathi padangalude pole alla ith


 :Yeye: ......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> 15th nu audio irangum.. wait cheyy.. kanda kathi padangalude pole alla ith


oh ithu shankarettante padam aanallo

----------


## xeon

> 


Ennu arnold paranjo?

----------


## sankarsanadh

> Ennu arnold paranjo?


tamil medias anganeyalle report cheythekkunnathu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ennu arnold paranjo?


slate il ezhuthi kaanikkuka aayirunu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

Kamal Haasan, Rajinikanth and Vijay to attend Ai audio launch?


The hottest buzz in the tinselville is the audio launch of Vikram – Shankar’s Ai. Two days back, pictures of co-producer Ramesh Babu inviting Hollywood actor Arnold Schwarzenneger went viral
on all social media platforms. Arnold has accepted the invitation and will attend the audio launch, which is tentatively scheduled on September 15th.
Aascar Ravichandran is planning to organise the event in a grand scale by gathering a bevy of high- profile celebrities for the event.
The latest news is Rajinikanth, Kamal Haasan and Vijay have been invited for the event and their dates are already being checked. Reliable sources say Kamal Haasan and Vijay have agreed to attend the event. Rajinikanth is more likely to confirm his participation soon, says a source in the know. The film is all set to release this Diwali.

----------


## GangsteR

Anganae Vijay also audio launchinu pokunnu.... vj fans  :Ennekollu:  @xeon @GaniThalapathi

----------


## Flackyz

> anganae vijay also audio launchinu pokunnu.... vj fans  @xeon @ganithalapathi


athinentha kuzhappamm.. Ninte surya ye vilichillallo functionil.... Allenkilum ithu polulla big functionil pankedukkanulla yogam onnum ninte starinu illaaaa.......

----------


## Frankenstein

> Anganae Vijay also audio launchinu pokunnu.... vj fans  @xeon @GaniThalapathi


Vijay has good relationship with Vikram , Ascar  and Shankar  :Smile: 

Ithrem pore pulli Audio launchinu  varan

----------


## GangsteR

> Vijay has good relationship with Vikram , Ascar  and Shankar 
> 
> Ithrem pore pulli Audio launchinu  varan


yaa varattae namukku oru problavum illa...kaththi aayitallae clash so paranjatha

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

കഴിഞ്ഞ രണ്ടു വർഷക്കാലമായി ചിയാൻ വിക്രം,
ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയിലെ ഷോ മാൻ
ഷങ്കറിന്റെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ ചിത്രമായ 'ഐ'യ്ക്ക്
വേണ്ടി അധ്വാനിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു.
ചിത്രീകരണം പൂർത്തിയാക്കിയ 'ഐ'യുടെ പോസ്റ്റ്
പ്രോഡക്ഷൻ വർക്കുകൾ ആരംഭിച്ചിട്ട് മാസങ്ങൾ
കഴിഞ്ഞു. ഇപ്പോൾ
ഏറ്റവും അധികം കാത്തിരിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രങ്ങളിൽ
ഒന്നാണ് 'ഐ'.
ഷങ്കറും വിക്രമും എന്തെല്ലാം വിസ്മയങ്ങളാണ് '
ഐ'യ്ക്കുള്ളിൽ ഒളിപ്പിച്ചു വച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്
എന്നത് ഇപ്പോഴും അജ്ഞാതമാണ്.
എന്നാൽ ഇപ്പോൾ ഈ ചിത്രത്തിനെപ്പറ്റി ചില
വിവരങ്ങൾ പുറത്ത് വന്നിരിക്കുകയാണ്. ചിത്രത്തിൽ
വിക്രം അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്ന
കഥാപാത്രത്തെപ്പറ്റിയുള്ള ചെറിയ വിവരങ്ങളാണ്
ഇപ്പോൾ അറിയാൻ കഴിയുന്നത്.
ഒരു ബോക്സർ ആയാണ് വിക്രം ഈ ചിത്രത്തിൽ
എത്തുന്നത്.
തന്റെ ജീവിതത്തിന്റെ ഓരോ ഭാഗവും ഇല്ലാതാക്കിയ
ചിലരോടുള്ള പ്രതികാരം ഇയാൾക്കുള്ളിൽ ഉണ്ട്.
ആരോഗ്യ മേഘലയിലെ അഴിമതിയാണ്
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ പ്രധാന കഥാതന്തു.
ശരീരത്തിന്റെ ആരോഗ്യവും മറ്റുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട
കഥ ആയതിനാലാണ് വിക്രം ഈ
ചിത്രത്തിനായി തന്റെ ശരീര ഭാരം 46
കിലോയോളം കുറച്ചത്.
ഒരു ദിവസം രണ്ടു ലക്ഷം രൂപ പ്രതിഫലം പറ്റുന്ന
അമേരിക്കയിലെ പ്രശസ്തരായ മേക്കപ്പ്
ആർട്ടിസ്റ്റുകളെയാണ് ഈ ചിത്രത്തിനായി ഷങ്കർ
കൊണ്ടു വന്നത്. ഈ ചിത്രത്തിലെ അതിശക്തമായ
മേക്കപ്പുകൾ ചെയ്യുന്നതിനായി വിക്രം ചില്ലറ
ബുദ്ധിമുട്ടുകളല്ല സഹിച്ചത്. പൂർത്തിയാക്കിയ
മേക്കപ്പോടു
കൂടി വിക്രം ഉറങ്ങിപ്പോകാതിരിക്കാൻ
ശ്രദ്ധിക്കുന്നതിനായി തന്നെ പ്രത്യേകം ഒരാളെ നിയമിച്ചിരുന്നു.
കാരണം അത്തരം മേക്കപ്പുകൾ ഇട്ട്
ഉറങ്ങിപ്പോയാൽ നെഞ്ചിന്റെ ഭാഗത്ത്
മുറുക്കം അനുഭവപ്പെടുകയും അതിന്മൂലം ഹൃദയാഘാതം വരെ സംഭവിച്ചേക്കാമായിരുന്നു..!!
ഈ ചിത്രം പുറത്ത് വരുമ്പോൾ വിക്രം എന്ന
നടന്റെ ലെവൽ തന്നെ മാറിപ്പോകും എന്നാണ്
കോളിവുഡിലെ അണിയറ സംസാരം..
Beyond Short Film

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

* Suresh gopi about his character and shankar :Vanitha interview*

----------


## AjinKrishna

ee week teaser irangumenn kettu..  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> ee week teaser irangumenn kettu..


ithu kelkan tudangeettu varsham 1 aakunnu

----------


## Nithz

> ithu kelkan tudangeettu varsham 1 aakunnu


Man !! TEASER Will RELEASE With Audio On 15th September

----------


## GangsteR

AI teaser snap

----------


## kandahassan

> AI teaser snap


Gaaangster bhaai vaazhkai ......Shankar vaazhkai...vikram vaazhkai....tinju vaazhkai :Band:

----------


## Identity

Artificial Intelligence (A.I) related theme aano Filmn??  :Adhupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> Gaaangster bhaai vaazhkai ......Shankar vaazhkai...vikram vaazhkai....tinju vaazhkai


kidilamm.....

----------


## GangsteR

> Artificial Intelligence (A.I) related theme aano Filmn??


story onnum purathu vittitilla....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> AI teaser snap


 :Giveup: 

ith shanker annan thanne leak cheythathaano ?

----------


## Identity

> story onnum purathu vittitilla....


Enthayalum nannaya mathi...  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR

> ith shanker annan thanne leak cheythathaano ?


enganaeyo lead aayataanu....ithu kandittu tannae enthi valya sambavam aakumennu thonunnu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

Video leak aayo?????

----------


## GangsteR

> Enthayalum nannaya mathi...


shankar allae.....

----------


## GangsteR

> Video leak aayo?????


yaa entae mobilil undu  :Yeye:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> enganaeyo lead aayataanu....ithu kandittu tannae enthi valya sambavam aakumennu thonunnu


chelappo ath shanker trick aayirikkum .. curiosity koottaan.. endhiranu puthiya manitha song kurach kittiyirunu

----------


## DRACCULA

> 


Link tharamo????

----------


## GangsteR

> Link tharamo????


item irangiyittilla

----------


## DRACCULA

> item irangiyittilla


appo mobilil undennu paranjatho?? video aano ?? :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> appo mobilil undennu paranjatho?? video aano ??


verutae paranjatha.....ithu fbyil ninnu kittiyata

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> appo mobilil undennu paranjatho?? video aano ??


teaser link 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmqVaAQTeQ8

----------


## DRACCULA

> verutae paranjatha.....ithu fbyil ninnu kittiyata


okk... :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## KulFy

oru ideayum kittunilallo.....will break enthiran record

----------


## xeon

:Drag: 


> Anganae Vijay also audio launchinu pokunnu.... vj fans  @xeon     @GaniThalapathi


 :Sarcastic Hand: 
Athinippam ennatha oove ithra kinikkaan ? 
Arnold pole big big stars verunna functionil vijay pole another star pangedukkum. Athinentha ithra chirikkaan. Invite aayondalle pokunne. Maathramlla chiyaan - vj - Shankar - aascAr okke nalla relation aanu. Invited aane pokum. Enthayalum ninte superine vilichillallo?. 
INI athinte dhukkam aanu engilathinu reason ondu pulle. Njan paranju tharaam.

1.  Arnold Amy okke nilkkumbo koode ninnaal face cameryil avarkkoppam kittane stool idanam.  :Ennekollu:  

2.  Mumbai virappichu virappichu naattukare veruppichu virayal pani pidichu kidapparikkum. 

3.  Solo release and big directors bet maathram sheelamulla suriya staarinte building strong um basement weekum aanenu aascar annanum Shankar annanum okke manasilaayikkaanum. (Gvm inu nerathe manasilaayi).

(New chodichu njan thannu)

    @GangsteR    @GaniThalapathi    @NANBAN   @Flackyz    @POKIRI

----------


## GangsteR

> Athinippam ennatha oove ithra kinikkaan ? 
> Arnold pole big big stars verunna functionil vijay pole another star pangedukkum. Athinentha ithra chirikkaan. Invite aayondalle pokunne. Maathramlla chiyaan - vj - Shankar - aascAr okke nalla relation aanu. Invited aane pokum. Enthayalum ninte superine vilichillallo?. 
> INI athinte dhukkam aanu engilathinu reason ondu pulle. Njan paranju tharaam.
> 
> 1.  Arnold Amy okke nilkkumbo koode ninnaal face cameryil avarkkoppam kittane stool idanam.  
> 
> 2.  Mumbai virappichu virappichu naattukare veruppichu virayal pani pidichu kidapparikkum. 
> 
> 3.  Solo release and big directors bet maathram sheelamulla suriya staarinte building strong um basement weekum aanenu aascar annanum Shankar annanum okke manasilaayikkaanum. (Gvm inu nerathe manasilaayi).
> ...


mmm great...keep it up
 :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

Guys sources said #Ai teaser will b launch this week though all the Major Television channels across India With Arnold sir speech

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz

> Gaaangster bhaai vaazhkai ......Shankar vaazhkai...vikram vaazhkai....tinju vaazhkai


Appo njan entha vazhakka alle ?? 

athu shari..  :Girl Mad:

----------


## GangsteR

> Appo njan entha vazhakka alle ?? 
> 
> athu shari..


machantae fb id enta Adhi itz aano

----------


## GangsteR

> AI teaser snap






> 




 :Giveup: .......

----------


## GangsteR

ee teaser still fbyil okae viral aayittundu....

----------


## Nithz



----------


## kandahassan

Mikkavarum original teaser irangum munne camrip teaser irangum  :Doh:  :Doh: 

Shankar annanu ithokke correct timeil irakkikodde :Doh:

----------


## xeon

> Mikkavarum original teaser irangum munne camrip teaser irangum 
> 
> Shankar annanu ithokke correct timeil irakkikodde


rightttttttttt

----------


## shahin369

> 


ithintae koodae aano kathi irakan pokunnathu!! adappu terikkum ...murugadassnu nalla budhi thonnattae

----------


## anupkerb1

> ithintae koodae aano kathi irakan pokunnathu!! adappu terikkum ...murugadassnu nalla budhi thonnattae


orikalum undakilaa..Ai kodeee oru tamil movieyum releas undakilaa ..AI 2 wek mupo pinmbooo arrum undakilaa....

----------


## anupkerb1

> Mikkavarum original teaser irangum munne camrip teaser irangum 
> 
> Shankar annanu ithokke correct timeil irakkikodde


ithoke tane aleee marketing ..teaser still tane viral . ..

----------


## GangsteR

Ai's satellite rights sold


Director Shankar is busy with the post-production work of
his upcoming film Ai starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in
the lead roles. The audio launch of the film will take place
on September 15 in the presence of Hollywood actor
Arnold Schwarzenegger, Superstar Rajinikanth and Ulaga
Nayagan Kamal Haasan.
We hear that the satellite rights of Ai have been sold to
Jaya Television for a huge sum. Also, we all know that
Aascar Ravichandran’s previous films Vallinam and
Thirumanam Enum Nikkah ’s rights were also sold to Jaya
Television network.
Producer Aascar Ravichandran is totally upbeat about Ai
and has big plans in promoting the film. The first look
posters of the film have created a positive vibe in the
industry.

----------


## GangsteR

> orikalum undakilaa..Ai kodeee oru tamil movieyum releas undakilaa ..AI 2 wek mupo pinmbooo arrum undakilaa....


keralatil huge initial urappichu..Malayalm films kanillaayirikam

----------


## Nithz



----------


## sankarsanadh

> keralatil huge initial urappichu..Malayalm films kanillaayirikam


keralathil very good opening akum no doubt.shankar film anennathinal van hypeum undu.good wom vannal shankar moviesnu long run kittukayum cheyum,mattu tamil films pole verum initialil othungilla

----------


## GangsteR

> 


ithu kandittu terminator set up polae okae thonunnu

----------


## GangsteR

> keralathil very good opening akum no doubt.shankar film anennathinal van hypeum undu.good wom vannal shankar moviesnu long run kittukayum cheyum,mattu tamil films pole verum initialil othungilla


yes initial polae long runum undaakum.. @tinjuJISHNU ne kaliyakiyathu verutae aakumo :On The Quiet2:

----------


## sankarsanadh

> yes initial polae long runum undaakum.. @tinjuJISHNU ne kaliyakiyathu verutae aakumo


angere entha kaliyakkiyathu

----------


## GangsteR

> angere entha kaliyakkiyathu


Bangalore days n drishyam okae pottikkumennu pulli ividae adichittundu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> keralathil very good opening akum no doubt.shankar film anennathinal van hypeum undu.good wom vannal shankar moviesnu long run kittukayum cheyum,mattu tamil films pole verum initialil othungilla


bad wom vannaal polum keralathile top grossers il varum..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Bangalore days n drishyam okae pottikkumennu pulli ividae adichittundu


ohhoo.. eppozhaayirunu..
BD pottiyaal albuthamilla ennu paranjittund

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ithintae koodae aano kathi irakan pokunnathu!! adappu terikkum ...murugadassnu nalla budhi thonnattae


nooooooooooo way.. vijay+ARM mass daa  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ithoke tane aleee marketing ..teaser still tane viral . ..


ith shanker nte pani aano ennu doubt illathilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> oru ideayum kittunilallo.....will break enthiran record


ath sure aayi pottum.. in TN , andhra , karnataka , kerala and overseas .. north mathram kandariyanam.. nayika valla kareenayo priyankayo okke aayirunenkil  :Adhupinne:

----------


## michael

kathi maati veykunnathaayirikum nallathu oru 3 weeksinu shesham release cheythaal mathi..........

----------


## michael

> keralathil very good opening akum no doubt.shankar film anennathinal van hypeum undu.good wom vannal shankar moviesnu long run kittukayum cheyum,mattu tamil films pole verum initialil othungilla


ithu sathyam aanu robot and anniyan nalla long run undaayirunnu......robot 56 days ullu but anniyan 100days odi....

----------


## sankarsanadh

> ithu sathyam aanu robot and anniyan nalla long run undaayirunnu......robot 56 days ullu but anniyan 100days odi....


robotinte run annyanumayi compare cheyyaruthu,karanam robot wide release ayirunnu.tvmil 5 centres ayirunu robotinu.anyan 2 trheatresile ullayirunnu.athu pole ayirunnu mika citiesilum.collection kooduthal enthiran thanne

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

ippozhum keralathil OL chithrangalil 1.endhiranum 2.sivajiyum aayirikum

----------


## GangsteR

> kathi maati veykunnathaayirikum nallathu oru 3 weeksinu shesham release cheythaal mathi..........


ithu tannaeya njanum parayunnathu...ithu parayumbol kurae annanmarkku njan vijay hatet manga tenga... Ai wide rlz world full undaakum, TNil upper hand Ai kondu pokum...Ai da koodae irakkiyal kaththiye matrame affect cheyyu, athu sammatichu tarilla  ..

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


Whos in the centre one? Vikram???

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ithu tannaeya njanum parayunnathu...ithu parayumbol kurae annanmarkku njan vijay hatet manga tenga... Ai wide rlz world full undaakum, TNil upper hand Ai kondu pokum...Ai da koodae irakkiyal kaththiye matrame affect cheyyu, athu sammatichu tarilla  ..


Athu ellarkum ariyam....ee level hype ulla padathinte koode arelum irakumo? Murugadoss vivaram ulla manushyan aanu...pulli anganathe mandatharam onnum cheyila...

----------


## Nithz

> Whos in the centre one? Vikram???


Allathe Pinne aaru ... Chiyaan Vikram Itself  :Band:

----------


## House MD

By the by. ..why this tamil movie thread among malayalam movie threads... ivide chodikkanum parayanum arumillaedeyy....

----------


## Frankenstein

> oru ideayum kittunilallo.....will break enthiran record


No Way......

----------


## Brother

> By the by. ..why this tamil movie thread among malayalam movie threads... ivide chodikkanum parayanum arumillaedeyy....


gopiyannan

----------


## Makarand

> gopiyannan


Vallathum paranjayirunno??? :Vedi:

----------


## RAJAPAN

the most awaited movie of all time.waiting for the release.

----------


## GangsteR

> By the by. ..why this tamil movie thread among malayalam movie threads... ivide chodikkanum parayanum arumillaedeyy....


excuse me...chotichittum paranjittumma ividae ittekkunnathu... :Yeye:  suresh gopi annantae big tamil project inganae avaganikaruthu

----------


## GangsteR

> Athu ellarkum ariyam....ee level hype ulla padathinte koode arelum irakumo? Murugadoss vivaram ulla manushyan aanu...pulli anganathe mandatharam onnum cheyila...


Murugadoss okae koodipoyal ethu level varae ettumennu ellaarkum ariyaam, athukondu shankar annanodu muttaan ninnaal pani paalum...

----------


## GangsteR

ചെന്നൈ : ഇന്ത്യയിലെ തന്നെ മുന്നിര സംവിധായകരില് ഒരാളാണ ശങ്കര്.സംവിധാനം നിര്വഹിച്ച എല്ലാ ചിത്രങ്ങളും സൂപ്പര് ഹിറ്റും മെഗാ ഹിറ്റും ആക്കുവാന് കഴിഞ്ഞ ഏക സംവിധായകനും ശങ്കര് ആണ് എന്ന് വേണമെങ്കില് പറയാം തന്റെസിനിമയുടെകഥയോചിത്രീകരണ വിവരങ്ങളോ സിനിമ റിലീസ് ആകുന്നതിനു മുന്പ് ശങ്കര്
ആകാംഷയോടെയാണ്പുറത്തുവിടാറില്ല.അതുകൊണ്ടുതന്നെവ  ളരെ
പ്രേക്ഷകര് ശങ്കര് ചിത്രങ്ങള്ക്ക്
വേണ്ടികാത്തിരിയ്ക്കുന്നത്.പ്രേക്ഷരുടെകാത്തിരി  പ്പ്
ഒരിക്കലും വെറുതെയാകില്ല
എന്നതാണ് സത്യം. പ്രേക്ഷകര്
വിചാരിക്കുന്നതിലും കൂടുതല്
വിഭവങ്ങള് ശങ്കര് ചിത്രങ്ങളില്
ഉണ്ടാകാറുണ്ട്.അത്തരത്തില്
ഏറെ നാളായി പ്രേക്ഷകര്
കാത്തിരിക്കുന്ന ശങ്കര് ചിത്രമാണ്
വിക്രം നായകനാകുന്ന
“ഐ”.ചിത്രീകരണം ആരംഭിച്ച
സമയം മുതല് വാര്ത്തകളില് നിറയുന്ന
ചിത്രത്തില് എമി ജാക്സണ് ആണ്
നായിക .
125 കോടിയ്ക്ക് മുകളില് ചിലവ് വരുന്ന
ചിത്രത്തില് എ ആര് റഹ്മാന്
സംഗീതം നിര്വ്വഹിക്കുന്നു.എന്നാല്
റിലീസ് ആകും മുന്പ് ഒരു പുതിയ
റിക്കോര്ഡ്
 സ്ഥാപിച്ചിരിക്കുകയാണ് “ഐ”
.സാറ്റലൈറ്റ്
റൈറ്റ്സിന്റെ കാര്യത്തിലാണ് “ഐ”
ക്ക് പുതിയ റിക്കോര്ഡ് . 25
കോടി രൂപയ്ക്ക്
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ സാറ്റലൈറ്റ്
അവകാശം വിറ്റ് പോയതാണ്
ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ
വാര്ത്ത .ജയാ ടി വിയാണ്
ചരിത്രത്തിലെത്തന്നെ ഏറ്റവും കൂടിയ
വിലയ്ക്ക്
ചിത്രം വാങ്ങിയിരിക്കുന്നത് .
വിജയും മോഹന്ലാലും അഭിനയിച്ച
ജില്ല എന്ന
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ റിക്കോര്ഡ് ആണ് ഐ
തകര്ത്തത് .18 കോടി രൂപയ്ക്ക് സണ്
ടി വിയാണ് ജില്ല
വാങ്ങിയത് .കൂടാതെ 17 ഭാഷകളിലാണ്
ഐ റിലീസ് ആകുവാന്
തയ്യാറെടുക്കുന്നത് എന്നും വാര്ത്തകള്
ഉണ്ട്.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> No Way......


endhiran records ellaam pottum.. first day , weekend , 1st week , total gross , share..
pinne TN , kerala , andhra , karnataka, overseas.... north mathrame enthaavum ennu parayan pattathathaayi ulloo..
ee paranja ellaa records um valiya margin il aayirikum pottuka.. cheriya margin aanenkil ai mosham performance aayirikum

----------


## melodyguy

There was a time when Vikram was the number 1 tamil star in Kerala after Saamy, Aniyan etc!! But now Vijay has gone to untouchable heights!! Surya is number 2 in Kerala!! Vikramndte pazhaya star power okke keralathil illa but since this is a shankar movie, expect it to break Thuppakki opening! Pinne Jillayude record pottiko ennu kandu ariyaam!!!

----------


## saamy

ith njagal polichadukkum after anniyan :Band:

----------


## saamy

> There was a time when Vikram was the number 1 tamil star in Kerala after Saamy, Aniyan etc!! But now Vijay has gone to untouchable heights!! Surya is number 2 in Kerala!! Vikramndte pazhaya star power okke keralathil illa but since this is a shankar movie, expect it to break Thuppakki opening! Pinne Jillayude record pottiko ennu kandu ariyaam!!!


kanthasamy polinjathode anu thazhot poyi thudangyath..ravananum impact undakiyilla..pinne kure crapukalum vannu like rajapatai,david etc..vikrathinu pazhaya buildup kitanel sankar thanne venam ith clickayal pazhaya reethiyilek thanne ethanum chancund karanam ella fansum oru pole parayum vikramine ishtamanennu..suryakum ajithnum okke poyath vikrathinte pazhaya fans anu...

----------


## melodyguy

> kanthasamy polinjathode anu thazhot poyi thudangyath..ravananum impact undakiyilla..pinne kure crapukalum vannu like rajapatai,david etc..vikrathinu pazhaya buildup kitanel sankar thanne venam ith clickayal pazhaya reethiyilek thanne ethanum chancund karanam ella fansum oru pole parayum vikramine ishtamanennu..suryakum ajithnum okke poyath vikrathinte pazhaya fans anu...


Kandasamy kooraennu paranjhaal kuravanu!  Aah padam eppo theerumennu kaathu irunnu watchil eppozhum nokki kanda orma ondu!! Yeah he did some useless movies like Rajapatti & all!!! But machu, i don believe that Vikram can climb up again to Surya's level even let alone Vijay. Vijayude level orukaalathum pattathila because Vijay vere oru level alltogether!!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> There was a time when Vikram was the number 1 tamil star in Kerala after Saamy, Aniyan etc!! But now Vijay has gone to untouchable heights!! Surya is number 2 in Kerala!! Vikramndte pazhaya star power okke keralathil illa but since this is a shankar movie, expect it to break Thuppakki opening! Pinne Jillayude record pottiko ennu kandu ariyaam!!!


*thuppakkiyude mathramalla... nayyaandi , oru kal oru kannadi records okke pottum*

----------


## saamy

> Kandasamy kooraennu paranjhaal kuravanu!  Aah padam eppo theerumennu kaathu irunnu watchil eppozhum nokki kanda orma ondu!! Yeah he did some useless movies like Rajapatti & all!!! But machu, i don believe that Vikram can climb up again to Surya's level even let alone Vijay. Vijayude level orukaalathum pattathila because Vijay vere oru level alltogether!!


lets see pullide fan base okke poyi.. varshangalolam ninnu padam chyuka ennal chyunnath muzhuan koorayum arayalum pathetic situationilakum..shankar comboil verumpol athinu nalla hype undakum anniyan poloru vijayam nedanayal pulik thirich kayaravunnathe ullu pazhaya reethyilek pakshe chaces valare kuravanu..Imo kanthasamy sankar chythirunnenkil hitayenne anavasyamayi valich neety thara comedy ittu mushipichu kalanju director :Doh:  formilethyal vikram anu etavum best in tamil Imo...

----------


## melodyguy

> *thuppakkiyude mathramalla... nayyaandi , oru kal oru kannadi records okke pottum*


Ithu Koodathe chilapol pandiyanaadu nte recordum pottum!!

----------


## AjinKrishna

Kandasamy irangan timilum ithe pole van hype aayirunnu.. enthakumo entho.. Shankar ayath kond pratheekshayund..

----------


## melodyguy

> lets see pullide fan base okke poyi.. varshangalolam ninnu padam chyuka ennal chyunnath muzhuan koorayum arayalum pathetic situationilakum..shankar comboil verumpol athinu nalla hype undakum anniyan poloru vijayam nedanayal pulik thirich kayaravunnathe ullu pazhaya reethyilek pakshe chaces valare kuravanu..Imo kanthasamy sankar chythirunnenkil hitayenne anavasyamayi valich neety thara comedy ittu mushipichu kalanju director formilethyal vikram anu etavum best in tamil Imo...


Acting wise vikram is the best!! Pinne Shankar aayathondu bhyangara expectation aagum!! Katthiyum Diwalikku release aakumengil randu padangallkum adi aayirikkum!!! Ascar Ravichandran oru solo releasinu poguthaayirikkum nallathu!!

----------


## GangsteR

> *thuppakkiyude mathramalla... nayyaandi , oru kal oru kannadi records okke pottum*


krishnanum radhayum pottikatirunal mathi

----------


## saamy

> Acting wise vikram is the best!! Pinne Shankar aayathondu bhyangara expectation aagum!! Katthiyum Diwalikku release aakumengil randu padangallkum adi aayirikkum!!! Ascar Ravichandran oru solo releasinu poguthaayirikkum nallathu!!


onnich verilla..kathiku akum kuduthal pani kittuka onnichanu rls enkil karanam sankarnte presence..

----------


## saamy

> krishnanum radhayum pottikatirunal mathi


rasathantrathine simhasanam innum ozhinju kidakukayanu :Ok:

----------


## GangsteR

> Acting wise vikram is the best!! Pinne Shankar aayathondu bhyangara expectation aagum!! Katthiyum Diwalikku release aakumengil randu padangallkum adi aayirikkum!!! Ascar Ravichandran oru solo releasinu poguthaayirikkum nallathu!!


Aascar ravichandran aara mon...onnum kanatae kaththiyumayi clash veykila...worldwide padam wide rlz aayirikkum, 20, 000 thearsil okae irakumenna paranjirunnathu atintae pakuthi aayalum vishayam illa...chinayil okae record centrsil aanu rlz..

----------


## Frankenstein

> endhiran records ellaam pottum.. first day , weekend , 1st week , total gross , share..
> pinne TN , kerala , andhra , karnataka, overseas.... north mathrame enthaavum ennu parayan pattathathaayi ulloo..
> ee paranja ellaa records um valiya margin il aayirikum pottuka.. cheriya margin aanenkil ai mosham performance aayirikum


Enthiran was a solo release...Ai Diwali aanel ; it will never be a solo release ....

----------


## GangsteR

> rasathantrathine simhasanam innum ozhinju kidakukayanu


ini shankar ennano aavo panditjiye vechu padam edukunnathu

----------


## saamy

> ini shankar ennano aavo panditjiye vechu padam edukunnathu


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ithu Koodathe chilapol pandiyanaadu nte recordum pottum!!


njan parayaan vittu poyathaa

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Enthiran was a solo release...Ai Diwali aanel ; it will never be a solo release ....


linga yo bahubaliyo koode irangunnilla enkil Ai solo release aanu  :Yes3:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> krishnanum radhayum pottikatirunal mathi


athe ini athum koodiye parayaan baakki ulloo.. thuppakki , kathi , mazhu, atom bomb  :Badpc:

----------


## melodyguy

> Aascar ravichandran aara mon...onnum kanatae kaththiyumayi clash veykila...worldwide padam wide rlz aayirikkum, 20, 000 thearsil okae irakumenna paranjirunnathu atintae pakuthi aayalum vishayam illa...chinayil okae record centrsil aanu rlz..


Machannee 20000 theatre?? Bollywood thanne 4000-5000 screens aanu record!! Oru tamil padam 20000 screen release ennokke parayaan thanne Aascarine enganne thonniyo aavo!! Endhiran pole oru grand release kaanum athu sure!!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


sambavam Ai team thanne leak cheythath aavaana vazhi.. allenkil vdeo irakkamayirunallo

----------


## melodyguy

> njan parayaan vittu poyathaa


Saaramilla machu :)

----------


## Nithz

> ith njagal polichadukkum after anniyan


Athaanu  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Machannee 20000 theatre?? Bollywood thanne 4000-5000 screens aanu record!! Oru tamil padam 20000 screen release ennokke parayaan thanne Aascarine enganne thonniyo aavo!! Endhiran pole oru grand release kaanum athu sure!!


oru tamil padam ennu paranjaal thuppakkiyum neyyandiyum onnumalla.. india ile ettavum valiya crowd puller shanker nte padam aanu..  eth hindi padathekkalum ballya padam..  :Band:

----------


## melodyguy

> oru tamil padam ennu paranjaal thuppakkiyum neyyandiyum onnumalla.. india ile ettavum valiya crowd puller shanker nte padam aanu..  eth hindi padathekkalum ballya padam..


Shankar is the showman of Indian cinema without doubt!!! Tamzihil ettavum veliya grosser aaganu nalla chance ondu samadhikunnu more than endhiran maybe!! Pakshe Vere oru showman valarnu varunondu and his name is* SS Rajamouli*

----------


## Bunny

Ee tinju innum tudangiyo....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Shankar is the showman of Indian cinema without doubt!!! Tamzihil ettavum veliya grosser aaganu nalla chance ondu samadhikunnu more than endhiran maybe!! Pakshe Vere oru showman valarnu varunondu and his name is* SS Rajamouli*


rajamouli puli aanu.. eecha trailer okke kandappo ivide enthayirunu enne kolloo bahalam.. anneram athine support cheyyaan enne pole 2-3 per undayirunulloo.. annu rajamouleene kurich parayaan nilkkumbo kure enne kolloo thirich kittum ennallaathe gunam onnum undayirunilla..

ennu vach SHANKER range onnum varumennu karuthenda..
rajamoliyude padangal mattu directors nte career best padangale polirikkum.. shanker nte padangal extra ordinary aanu..
shanker gentleman release aaya divasam muthal no:1 showman aanu.. 
rajamouli swantham industry il puli aanu.. shanker 4 industries il kaduva aanu  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ee tinju innum tudangiyo....


illenki ningalk thudangaamaayirunu alle

----------


## GangsteR

> Machannee 20000 theatre?? Bollywood thanne 4000-5000 screens aanu record!! Oru tamil padam 20000 screen release ennokke parayaan thanne Aascarine enganne thonniyo aavo!! Endhiran pole oru grand release kaanum athu sure!!


20000 theatres onum undaakilla but 5000 -10000 rangil undaakum...padam ella countriesilum irangunnundu, not like bollywood, it is above all...

----------


## GangsteR

> Shankar is the showman of Indian cinema without doubt!!! Tamzihil ettavum veliya grosser aaganu nalla chance ondu samadhikunnu more than endhiran maybe!! Pakshe Vere oru showman valarnu varunondu and his name is* SS Rajamouli*


ss rajamouliyae sankar aayi compare cheyaan pattilla...shankar is way ahead

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ss rajamouliyae sankar aayi compare cheyaan pattilla...shankar is way ahead


ningalkku athyavashyam vaka thirivundallo... surprised  :Phhhh:

----------


## Viru

> rajamouli puli aanu.. eecha trailer okke kandappo ivide enthayirunu enne kolloo bahalam.. anneram athine support cheyyaan enne pole 2-3 per undayirunulloo.. annu rajamouleene kurich parayaan nilkkumbo kure enne kolloo thirich kittum ennallaathe gunam onnum undayirunilla..
> 
> ennu vach SHANKER range onnum varumennu karuthenda..
> rajamoliyude padangal mattu directors nte career best padangale polirikkum.. shanker nte padangal extra ordinary aanu..
> shanker gentleman release aaya divasam muthal no:1 showman aanu.. 
> *rajamouli swantham industry il puli aanu.. shanker 4 industries il kaduva aanu*


ee paranjathe sathyam :Giveup:

----------


## veecee

hente palleee  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo: 
the most ever awaited film  :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR

> ningalkku athyavashyam vaka thirivundallo... surprised


ipozhano manassilayathu!!!

----------


## GangsteR

> ee paranjathe sathyam


idaykidaykae ullu.... :Yeye:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> idaykidaykae ullu....


njan nerathe paranjath thiricheduthu

----------


## Viru

> idaykidaykae ullu....


valapozhum mathi  :Gunsmilie:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 20000 theatres onum undaakilla but 5000 -10000 rangil undaakum...padam ella countriesilum irangunnundu, not like bollywood, it is above all...


Alllllapineeeee. ....

----------


## GangsteR

> njan nerathe paranjath thiricheduthu


njan verutae paranjataanu...

----------


## melodyguy

> rajamouli puli aanu.. eecha trailer okke kandappo ivide enthayirunu enne kolloo bahalam.. anneram athine support cheyyaan enne pole 2-3 per undayirunulloo.. annu rajamouleene kurich parayaan nilkkumbo kure enne kolloo thirich kittum ennallaathe gunam onnum undayirunilla..
> 
> ennu vach SHANKER range onnum varumennu karuthenda..
> rajamoliyude padangal mattu directors nte career best padangale polirikkum.. shanker nte padangal extra ordinary aanu..
> shanker gentleman release aaya divasam muthal no:1 showman aanu.. 
> rajamouli swantham industry il puli aanu.. shanker 4 industries il kaduva aanu


Sullu Sullu!!! Njaan thottu thanne :):):):)

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Sullu Sullu!!! Njaan thottu thanne :):):):)


angane thottu tharanda... pattumenki onnu poruthi nokk

----------


## michael

> ithu tannaeya njanum parayunnathu...ithu parayumbol kurae annanmarkku njan vijay hatet manga tenga... Ai wide rlz world full undaakum, TNil upper hand Ai kondu pokum...Ai da koodae irakkiyal kaththiye matrame affect cheyyu, athu sammatichu tarilla  ..


engenae sammathikum......

----------


## xeon

> There was a time when Vikram was the number 1 tamil star in Kerala after Saamy, Aniyan etc!! But now Vijay has gone to untouchable heights!! Surya is number 2 in Kerala!! Vikramndte pazhaya star power okke keralathil illa but since this is a shankar movie, expect it to break Thuppakki opening! Pinne Jillayude record pottiko ennu kandu ariyaam!!!


Pakshe entho vikaramine isthaanu aalukalkku .. (in lalettan style)  oaan aalu puliyalle  mmade muthu

----------


## anupkerb1

> Machannee 20000 theatre?? Bollywood thanne 4000-5000 screens aanu record!! Oru tamil padam 20000 screen release ennokke parayaan thanne Aascarine enganne thonniyo aavo!! Endhiran pole oru grand release kaanum athu sure!!



So what ...bollywud elam enu muthal anuu 100 club parayan thudagiyee ? 2008 ganjini i think ...athu vare bolywudl biggest budget sharukh movie devdas arnu 50c ... bolywudle kalum small industry ayaa tamil sivaji polum 70 cr ale budget ..... :Sarcastic Hand: ...endhu tane ayalum Ai india cinemayile elaa record polikum  (nt collection ...depends n wom)  athinu pazham kanji bollywud aarum oru iraaa ayii polum arum kanunilaaaaaa..bolywud evide kidakanu shakar evide kidakunnu ...

----------


## anupkerb1

> Shankar is the showman of Indian cinema without doubt!!! Tamzihil ettavum veliya grosser aaganu nalla chance ondu samadhikunnu more than endhiran maybe!! Pakshe Vere oru showman valarnu varunondu and his name is* SS Rajamouli*


Puthiya aalkar valarnu varatee...valarnu varumbolekum shakar ayitu comparisn cheyaraitilaaa....still bollywudl ninu oruthan polum thala pokunilaa...

----------


## melodyguy

> Puthiya aalkar valarnu varatee...valarnu varumbolekum shakar ayitu comparisn cheyaraitilaaa....still bollywudl ninu oruthan polum thala pokunilaa...


Athinu aaru compare cheythu!!! Njan pulli valarnu varumennu paranjhethe olla haha :):)

----------


## anupkerb1

> Athinu aaru compare cheythu!!! Njan pulli valarnu varumennu paranjhethe olla haha :):)


rajamouli valarnu...athu pole tanee shankar valarnu varunuu ...indiakadanu holywud ratingleku ...alathe chila bolywud tapanakale polee valarcha muradichu nikukaa alaaa shankar ...hahahahaaaaaaaaa

----------


## melodyguy

> rajamouli valarnu...athu pole tanee shankar valarnu varunuu ...indiakadanu holywud ratingleku ...alathe chila bolywud tapanakale polee valarcha muradichu nikukaa alaaa shankar ...hahahahaaaaaaaaa


Shankar kidilam thanne aanu makane enikku ariyaam athu paranjhu tharande kaaryam illa :):)

----------


## melodyguy

> Pakshe entho vikaramine isthaanu aalukalkku .. (in lalettan style)  oaan aalu puliyalle  mmade muthu


Everyone likes Vikram!! Acting miles ahead of the other actors!!

----------


## Flackyz



----------


## Flackyz



----------


## Flackyz



----------


## melodyguy

Audio mass aayirikkum!!! After so much time hopefully a mass soundtrack from the mozart!!! Itunes record aagum urappu!!

----------


## xeon

> Everyone likes Vikram!! Acting miles ahead of the other actors!!


Yes.. Ee parayunna kamalinodoppamo orupakshe athinu mukalilo skill Ulla aalanu chiyaan

----------


## Viru

:Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Yes.. Ee parayunna kamalinodoppamo orupakshe athinu mukalilo skill Ulla aalanu chiyaan


 :Doh: 

ningal dasavatharavum viswaroopavum mathrame kanditulloo ??

----------


## xeon

> Puthiya aalkar valarnu varatee...valarnu varumbolekum shakar ayitu comparisn cheyaraitilaaa....still bollywudl ninu oruthan polum thala pokunilaa...


Ee Shankar ennathu orupaadu cash podichu orupaadu mass & colourfull movies irakkunna oraalanu. Tech minded aanu. So varshangal edukkum engine oru Dir evolve aakan.. Ee tech and mass  side vittaal ethrayo Dir undu shankarinekkaal mikachathu. Like a door or shyama prasad or Mani ratinam
. oru movie pattuo shankarinu ?

----------


## xeon

> ningal dasavatharavum viswaroopavum mathrame kanditulloo ??



Ennalla njan udesichathu.. Nee vintage vidu.. angane aanengil enthina kamal ippo tech nokki pokunne?  guna pole onnu angu cheyyatte.. maruthinayakam entha idaykku angu vitte

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ee Shankar ennathu orupaadu cash podichu orupaadu mass & colourfull movies irakkunna oraalanu. Tech minded aanu. So varshangal edukkum engine oru Dir evolve aakan.. Ee tech and mass  side vittaal ethrayo Dir undu shankarinekkaal mikachathu. Like a door or shyama prasad or Mani ratinam
> . oru movie pattuo shankarinu ?


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: 

adoor um manirathnavum vidoo.. shyamaprasad  :Sarcastic Hand: 
5 lakhs nu santhosh pandit pidicha pole padam pidikkan angorkku pattumo ?

shanker nte aadhya padam kandittundo ?? GENTLEMAN ENNA EPIC 
tech minded.. aanu polum.. chirippichu kollum.. paranju manasilaakkan enne kond pattilla.. kashtam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ennalla njan udesichathu.. Nee vintage vidu.. angane aanengil enthina kamal ippo tech nokki pokunne?  guna pole onnu angu cheyyatte.. maruthinayakam entha idaykku angu vitte


marudhanayagam edukkaan nalla budget venam.. kamal oru athi gambeera nadan aanu.. below avg director um.. ath thanne aanu kuzhappam.. nalla directors parayunnath kettu abhinayikkan thudangiyaal veendum nalla respect kittum

----------


## xeon

> adoor um manirathnavum vidoo.. shyamaprasad 
> 5 lakhs nu santhosh pandit pidicha pole padam pidikkan angorkku pattumo ?
> 
> shanker nte aadhya padam kandittundo ?? GENTLEMAN ENNA EPIC 
> tech minded.. aanu polum.. chirippichu kollum.. paranju manasilaakkan enne kond pattilla.. kashtam


Ente ponne Mass + tech minded ennu njan vyakthamaayi paranjittundu. Vigilant genre .. athu maathrame angerkku pattu.. Vere onnum nadakkilla .. Aake maari ninnathu Boys maathram

----------


## xeon

> marudhanayagam edukkaan nalla budget venam.. kamal oru athi gambeera nadan aanu.. below avg director um.. ath thanne aanu kuzhappam.. nalla directors parayunnath kettu abhinayikkan thudangiyaal veendum nalla respect kittum


Ee adhigambheeratha nee paranju ketta arivalle? Kamal nalla overrated actor aanu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ente ponne Mass + tech minded ennu njan vyakthamaayi paranjittundu. Vigilant genre .. athu maathrame angerkku pattu.. Vere onnum nadakkilla .. Aake maari ninnathu Boys maathram


kathalan , jeans, endhiran  okke ??

----------


## visakh r

> Ee Shankar ennathu orupaadu cash podichu orupaadu mass & colourfull movies irakkunna oraalanu. Tech minded aanu. So varshangal edukkum engine oru Dir evolve aakan.. Ee tech and mass  side vittaal ethrayo Dir undu shankarinekkaal mikachathu. Like a door or shyama prasad or Mani ratinam
> . oru movie pattuo shankarinu ?


cash erakan aalundenkil...joshi, vinayan etc edukkum..shankarinekkal nalla yemandan padangal

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ee adhigambheeratha nee paranju ketta arivalle? Kamal nalla overrated actor aanu


kamal over rated aanu.. ath kond athi gambeera nadan allathe aakunilla.. vikravum over rated aanu.. ath kond mosham nadan aakunumilla..

pakshe kamal , vikram comparison varumbol kamal kadinamayi underrate cheyyappedukayum vikram over aayi over rate cheyyappedukayum aanu.. chummaa aa thenaali enkilum kandu nok

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> cash erakan aalundenkil...joshi, vinayan etc edukkum..shankarinekkal nalla yemandan padangal


joshi edukkillaayirikum.. vinayan sir edukkum  :Giveup:

----------


## visakh r

> joshi edukkillaayirikum.. vinayan sir edukkum


 vinayante....kaziu thelliyikkan oru hindi or tamil padam cheyanamaayirnu...nadakuvoavoo.

----------


## xeon

> kathalan , jeans, endhiran  okke ??



Kaadhalan.. okk athu oru nagmayude thundum.. prabhudeva dance ARR anyaaya songs... Pinne aa mukkala last scene audienceil undaakkiya impaact.. ithonnum alla ennu nee parayuo??

Pinne jeans.. shankers worst ennu 85 % parayunna padam..

Endhiran. Tech side ozhichal ithra koothara film aduthu vere illarunnu aa timeil

----------


## GangsteR

> cash erakan aalundenkil...joshi, vinayan etc edukkum..shankarinekkal nalla yemandan padangal


santosh pandit edukumallo...enthinu nammudae @tinjuJISHNU bhai varae edukkum  :Yahoo:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Kaadhalan.. okk athu oru nagmayude thundum.. prabhudeva dance ARR anyaaya songs... Pinne aa mukkala last scene audienceil undaakkiya impaact.. ithonnum alla ennu nee parayuo??
> 
> Pinne jeans.. shankers worst ennu 85 % parayunna padam..
> 
> Endhiran. Tech side ozhichal ithra koothara film aduthu vere illarunnu aa timeil


ente ponnee... thanne okke kumbittu vananganam..
kathalan nu shesham love birds ennoru padam irangiyaarunu.. ee paranja ellaa sambavavum athilum undayirunallo.. thundu okke nallla kidu aayi.. ennittenthe ??

kaadhalan lu vere oru menmayum ningal kaanunilla alle.. oro frame ilum shanker enna creative genius ne kaanaan ningalkku pattunillenkil ath shanker nte kazhivu kedalla.. 
jeans nte aake prashnam climax aanu.. jeans enna padathinu oru vila und ippozhum.. athinu munpathe highest budget ratchakan undayirunallo.. oru pattikkum vendallo aa padam.. athum nagarjuna yude padam

endhiran koothara padam aanu.. jillayum velayudhavum singavum aarambavum veeravum okke aanu classics

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> santosh pandit edukumallo...enthinu nammudae @tinjuJISHNU bhai varae edukkum


producer aavaan budhiyulla aarum ready aavunillaayirunu.. ippo gangster ok paranju  :Giveup:

----------


## melodyguy

> Yes.. Ee parayunna kamalinodoppamo orupakshe athinu mukalilo skill Ulla aalanu chiyaan


Kamalinodoppam compare cheyunne swalpam koodi poyille macha :):):)

----------


## melodyguy

> Ee Shankar ennathu orupaadu cash podichu orupaadu mass & colourfull movies irakkunna oraalanu. Tech minded aanu. So varshangal edukkum engine oru Dir evolve aakan.. Ee tech and mass  side vittaal ethrayo Dir undu shankarinekkaal mikachathu. Like a door or shyama prasad or Mani ratinam
> . oru movie pattuo shankarinu ?


Correct point!! Shankar okke nallonam tech oriented aanu but still he is a terrific filmmaker with lot of vision!!

----------


## xeon

> Kamalinodoppam compare cheyunne swalpam koodi poyille macha :):):)


compare cheyyana ennu vechaall kamal aanu actinginte last word ennonnumillallo.. i think vikram is as talented as kamal

----------


## xeon

> ente ponnee... thanne okke kumbittu vananganam..
> kathalan nu shesham love birds ennoru padam irangiyaarunu.. ee paranja ellaa sambavavum athilum undayirunallo.. thundu okke nallla kidu aayi.. ennittenthe ??
> 
> kaadhalan lu vere oru menmayum ningal kaanunilla alle.. oro frame ilum shanker enna creative genius ne kaanaan ningalkku pattunillenkil ath shanker nte kazhivu kedalla.. 
> jeans nte aake prashnam climax aanu.. jeans enna padathinu oru vila und ippozhum.. athinu munpathe highest budget ratchakan undayirunallo.. oru pattikkum vendallo aa padam.. athum nagarjuna yude padam
> 
> endhiran koothara padam aanu.. jillayum velayudhavum singavum aarambavum veeravum okke aanu classics


Sari kaadhalan is the best love story ever told in Film history. Jeans is the best Double role movie ever crafted and Endhiran celebrates for its uniqueness ..   :Band:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Ee adhigambheeratha nee paranju ketta arivalle? Kamal nalla overrated actor aanu


Tamizhil exact rated nadan vere aaranu?

----------


## xeon

> Tamizhil exact rated nadan vere aaranu?


*
aarumilla.. tamilans thanne overrated aanu 

For me Makmmookka, Kamal, Anupam Kher, nazarudheen shah, Bachan  Equals*

----------


## xeon

> Tamizhil exact rated nadan vere aaranu?


*
aarumilla.. tamilans thanne overrated aanu 

For me Makmmookka, Kamal, Anupam Kher, nazarudheen shah, Bachan  Equals*

----------


## House MD

Somebody plz tell me the date of thiruvonam... malayalam calendar illathathukondu chodichatha..

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Somebody plz tell me the date of thiruvonam... malayalam calendar illathathukondu chodichatha..


sunday
sept 7

----------


## House MD

> sunday
> sept 7


Thanks dear...

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> joshi edukkillaayirikum.. vinayan sir edukkum


Nammuku tamilnadu pole oru wide market undengil namude directorsum oru kai nokiyenne...ivide pazhassiraja cheythille hariharan  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Nammuku tamilnadu pole oru wide market undengil namude directorsum oru kai nokiyenne...ivide pazhassiraja cheythille hariharan


Roshan casanovayum cheythu  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> producer aavaan budhiyulla aarum ready aavunillaayirunu.. ippo gangster ok paranju


machan hero aayikko..apol producer varum  :Yahoo:

----------


## Frankenstein

> Roshan casanovayum cheythu


athinellam munpu Joshy Dubai chythirunnu  :Laughing:

----------


## xeon

> athinellam munpu Joshy Dubai chythirunnu


athonokke punpu padayottam cheythu aara cheythe? sibi malayil aaano? ayyo sorry jijo ponnuse

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> athonokke punpu padayottam cheythu aara cheythe? sibi malayil aaano? ayyo sorry jijo ponnuse


kaliyakkiyathaano ? aanenkil manirathnam cnn ibn interview kaanoo.. ningal aanallo india le no:1 director ennu chodichappo.. JIJO padam edukkathirikkunidatholam ennaayirunu reply.. 

my dear kuttichathan kandaalum mathi.. anyaaya sambavam aanu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Nammuku tamilnadu pole oru wide market undengil namude directorsum oru kai nokiyenne...ivide pazhassiraja cheythille hariharan


pazasiraja nalla best example..  :Badpc: 

my dear kuttichathanum kalapaniyum aanu stand outs..
pinne ovvg , kadathanadan ambadi , padayottam .... etc

pakshe ath pole padangal cheyyaan avideyum aalukal und..  telug ilum hindi ilum und.. enthinu kannadayilum chelappozhokke undavarund.. pakshe shanker padangal njettippikkunna pole njettippikunnillallo ? ( jijo ye ozhivaakkunu)

----------


## Bunny

My dear kuttichathan pole albudhapeduthiya vere oru Indian cinemayum vere illa.....

----------


## GangsteR

> athinellam munpu Joshy Dubai chythirunnu


casanova timil roshan ividae talliyathu aarum marannittilla.... dubaykku anganae oru sambavam undayittilla

----------


## GangsteR

> My dear kuttichathan pole albudhapeduthiya vere oru Indian cinemayum vere illa.....


satyam! !! njan aadyamayu theatril poyi kaanunna film...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> satyam! !! njan aadyamayu theatril poyi kaanunna film...


In which year...? 1984? 1997? 2011?

----------


## ghostrider999

Ai  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> In which year...? 1984? 1997? 2011?


1997  :Yeye:

----------


## visakh r

> My dear kuttichathan pole albudhapeduthiya vere oru Indian cinemayum vere illa.....


kochu keralathil ninnu drakulayum,athishayanum,albudadwepum,litil super man okke edutha vinayan sir ne marakaruth..

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Teaser kandu. ..nte palle kikidu sambavam

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@GangsteR @Bunny @xeon @ singam teaser leaked

----------


## Bunny

> @GangsteR @Bunny @xeon @ singam teaser leaked


PM.ayakada

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> PM.ayakada


Only wattsup. ..old no alle. Enicku msg idooo

----------


## GangsteR

> Only wattsup. ..old no alle. Enicku msg idooo


ayakkadae whatsapil

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ayakkadae whatsapil


Okay. ..Ini Arum Chodikanda. .  THARILLA.

----------


## melodyguy

> compare cheyyana ennu vechaall kamal aanu actinginte last word ennonnumillallo.. i think vikram is as talented as kamal


Actingle last word lalettan macha :):):)

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ayakkadae whatsapil





> PM.ayakada


Done...........

----------


## GangsteR

Sambhavam kandu.....kiduuu....waiting official one

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Teaser kollam like Hollywood films. Above enthiran guarantee anu

----------


## GangsteR

> Teaser kollam like Hollywood films. Above enthiran guarantee anu


teaser link kitti...ividae postano....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> teaser link kitti...ividae postano....


Nope leaked alle

----------


## GangsteR

> Nope leaked alle


okie. .......

----------


## dipu10

> Nope leaked alle


sheriyaaa.. athhivde postandaa..

btw aarenkilum aa link onu PM idduuu..  :Ahupinne: 
 @GangsteR

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> sheriyaaa.. athhivde postandaa..
> 
> btw aarenkilum aa link onu PM idduuu.. 
>  @GangsteR


 @GaniThalapathi

----------


## GangsteR

> sheriyaaa.. athhivde postandaa..
> 
> btw aarenkilum aa link onu PM idduuu.. 
>  @GangsteR


kittiyooo????

----------


## GangsteR

Watched AI teaser.
Visuals BGM thaarumaaru.. 
Vikram - chanceless.
Film Gonna Break all records.

----------


## dipu10

> kittiyooo????


ilaaaa  :Sad:

----------


## Dr House

> Watched AI teaser.
> Visuals BGM thaarumaaru.. 
> Vikram - chanceless.
> Film Gonna Break all records.


Pm pm.......

----------


## kandahassan

> kittiyooo????


Enikkum  pm venam ....

----------


## GangsteR

@Dr House @dipu10 teaser remove aayi....whats ap no pm chei

----------


## GangsteR

> Enikkum  pm venam ....


whatsap number pm...

----------


## kandahassan

> whatsap number pm...


Sent cheythitind.....ayakku vegam

----------


## xeon

Teaser kandu.. Athra vyakthamalla.  but kandidatholam kollam.. HD varumbol maathrame aa richness ariyu.. But shankarinu ee pani vedikkenda kaaryam illarunnu.  ee week engilum angeru original irakkiyaal kollam

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar’s Ai not for Diwali
There are lots of buzzes rounding upon airs that
Shankar’s Ai is getting released on the festive occasion
of Diwali around October 22. Producer Aascar
Ravichandran has been constantly promoting the film
by screening trailer and song to many media channels
across various territories.
Produced at a whopping budget of Rs.180 Crores, the
film is reported to be the biggest and grandest ever
flick in the long career of Shankar. The film is getting
ready for release in 15 different International
languages including Chinese in around 15,000 theatres
of China.
Meanwhile, there is an inside report from the team
that a song is still pending to be shot and is scheduled
to be filmed on September 18, which will go on for 2-3
days, which means that the post-production works will
go on for a stretch of more than a month, which is
meant only for patch-up works. Henceforth, the inside
reports claim that the film will not hit screens on the
pre-planned date of October 22.

----------


## GangsteR

> Teaser kandu.. Athra vyakthamalla.  but kandidatholam kollam.. HD varumbol maathrame aa richness ariyu.. But shankarinu ee pani vedikkenda kaaryam illarunnu.  ee week engilum angeru original irakkiyaal kollam


vallaata cheythu aayi poyi

----------


## xeon

> vallaata cheythu aayi poyi


Cheythavane ascaar or Shankar ji kayyil kittiyaal avante kaaryam gudha hava

----------


## surjisukri

mobileil mx playeril zoom cheythu kandal mathy..clear aayi kaanam...njan angana kande....

----------


## kandahassan

Njan adyam pedichu poyi.....but ithu irangiyond original trailerinu onnum sambhavikilla...ithu onnum manasilaavilla :Yes:

----------


## singam

will get removed anytime

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INpvkCeWCn8

----------


## GangsteR

> will get removed anytime
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INpvkCeWCn8


veendum vanno...

----------


## Daniel John

deepavalikum rlse ile  :Huh:

----------


## GangsteR

> Cheythavane ascaar or Shankar ji kayyil kittiyaal avante kaaryam gudha hava


trailer kanan thrill adichy irikkuvaarnu...hmm panni

----------


## GangsteR

> Njan adyam pedichu poyi.....but ithu irangiyond original trailerinu onnum sambhavikilla...ithu onnum manasilaavilla


 :Yes:   :Blush2:

----------


## GangsteR

> deepavalikum rlse ile


no idea......

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

ennaa pinne avark ithu innu thanne irakki koode.. aa oru olathil music launch num hype koodum

----------


## GangsteR

> ennaa pinne avark ithu innu thanne irakki koode.. aa oru olathil music launch num hype koodum


teaser kando???

----------


## KulFy

teaser kollaam....but not clear

----------


## pammuty

arelum wats appil ayakuo ?????

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> teaser kando???


official aayi HD kandolam  :Yes3:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Njan adyam pedichu poyi.....but ithu irangiyond original trailerinu onnum sambhavikilla...ithu onnum manasilaavilla


appo irakkiyath shankar ji thanne  :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

Anniyanu shesham Vikraminu kitaan pokunna next big break....!! :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Anniyanu shesham Vikraminu kitaan pokunna next big break....!!


anniyan onnonnara pani aayirunu.. ith nere thirichayal mathiyaayirunu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> anniyan onnonnara pani aayirunu.. ith nere thirichayal mathiyaayirunu


Endu pani?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Endu pani?


maryadhak saamiyum dhoolum cheyth poyirunna aal aanu..  10yrs aayi kandille..  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Bunny

Ith okka makers arinj tanne leak cheyichath avun...

Onnum kandillel athe undarunolu....ee unclear version kand hd kanan excitement koodi

----------


## Bunny

Ithine patty oru inside report kettu....encouraging alla...
Enthan enn correct ariyilla...padam kollatath ano or heavy subject karanam normal audience pani ano enn ariyilla...

Bo wonders undavilla enna ketath  :Sad:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ithine patty oru inside report kettu....encouraging alla...
> Enthan enn correct ariyilla...padam kollatath ano or heavy subject karanam normal audience pani ano enn ariyilla...
> 
> Bo wonders undavilla enna ketath


ennaalum 250 kodi enkilum kittille ?  :Moodoff:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> anniyan onnonnara pani aayirunu.. ith nere thirichayal mathiyaayirunu


he he...athu sheriya...vikram careeril cheytha etavum valiya abadham...! :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

> ennaalum 250 kodi enkilum kittille ?


My prediction is 450 crore plus  :Yes:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> My prediction is 450 crore plus


onnu vaka thirikkaamo?
language / teritory wise

keralathil Ai um endhiranum thammilulla vyathasam 15cr to 25cr ellayidathum undavuka aanenkil endhiran 260 yil ninnum Ai 450 thanne aavum.

----------


## Bunny

> ennaalum 250 kodi enkilum kittille ?


:Namichu:  :Eek:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> :Namichu:


enne namikkanda.. shanker annane namichaal mathi.. njan verumoru shankar fan mathram

----------


## kandahassan

> onnu vaka thirikkaamo?
> language / teritory wise
> 
> keralathil Ai um endhiranum thammilulla vyathasam 15cr to 25cr ellayidathum undavuka aanenkil endhiran 260 yil ninnum Ai 450 thanne aavum.


Ai Tamil nattil ninnum our 75 - 80 crore kittum...keralathil ninnum 25 plus...karnatakayil ninnum 30 crore plus..Andra regional ninnum 60 crore....so south indyayil ninnu thanne 125-150 rangil pan am vaarum.....bakki karyam njan parayano????

Dhoom 3 pottikkan ulla chance und

----------


## House MD

> he he...athu sheriya...vikram careeril cheytha etavum valiya abadham...!


Come on buddies... anniyan was a mamoth hit in tamilnadu.... it was commercially a mega giga hit...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ai Tamil nattil ninnum our 75 - 80 crore kittum...keralathil ninnum 25 plus...karnatakayil ninnum 30 crore plus..Andra regional ninnum 60 crore....so south indyayil ninnu thanne 125-150 rangil pan am vaarum.....bakki karyam njan parayano????
> 
> Dhoom 3 pottikkan ulla chance und


TN um andhrayum share thanne ee paranja range pratheekshikkaam

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ai Tamil nattil ninnum our 75 - 80 crore kittum...keralathil ninnum 25 plus...karnatakayil ninnum 30 crore plus..Andra regional ninnum 60 crore....so south indyayil ninnu thanne 125-150 rangil pan am vaarum.....bakki karyam njan parayano????
> 
> Dhoom 3 pottikkan ulla chance und


TNil 80 cr kuranju poyi.....TNil 100 kodi....Kerala 25 kodi......Karnataka+Andhra 125 kodi.....Hindhi 150 kodi......pinne baaki regions 50....total 450...! :Band:

----------


## House MD

> he he...athu sheriya...vikram careeril cheytha etavum valiya abadham...!


Vikram career-il cheytha abadhangal othiri undu..... bit definitely not anniyan...

----------


## kandahassan

> TN um andhrayum share thanne ee paranja range pratheekshikkaam


Tinju Anna...ai kaanan ernakulathu vannal namalkk armaadikkam  :Band:

----------


## House MD

Moderators please remove this thread from malayalam movie threads.... avashyamullavur other languages threads-il poyi thappikkolum....

----------


## kandahassan

> TNil 80 cr kuranju poyi.....TNil 100 kodi....Kerala 25 kodi......Karnataka+Andhra 125 kodi.....Hindhi 150 kodi......pinne baaki regions 50....total 450...!


Kaliyakkanda...u just wait and see   :Kettoda:

----------


## kandahassan

> Moderators please remove this thread from malayalam movie threads.... avashyamullavur other languages threads-il poyi thappikkolum....


Athu palliyil poyi paranjal mathi...jillayun malayalam sectionil aarunnu  :Kettoda:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> TNil 80 cr kuranju poyi.....TNil 100 kodi....Kerala 25 kodi......Karnataka+Andhra 125 kodi.....Hindhi 150 kodi......pinne baaki regions 50....total 450...!


hindiyil 150 kodi.. athaanu nadakkendath.. baaki okke already done.  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> hindiyil 150 kodi.. athaanu nadakkendath.. baaki okke already done.


Hindiyil 150 nadannillenkil TNilum Andhrayilum oru 25 veetham kooti namuku adjust cheyyaam...! :Clap:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Hindiyil 150 nadannillenkil TNilum Andhrayilum oru 25 veetham kooti namuku adjust cheyyaam...!


overseas vach adjust cheytholam  :Phhhh:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

endhiran

TN share     70cr
AP share     37cr
karnataka    4.5cr
kerala          6cr
ROI             1.5
hindi            10

129cr share @ all india

ithinodu koodi koodiya ticket rates um , koodiya multiplx audience um cherumbol ethra varum ennullathaanu qstn
150cr il kurayilla.. share

----------


## xeon

> no idea......


Undaakumallo trailer okke ready alle .. Step 15 audio + teaser.. Next month aadyam trailer.. Diwali next month last alle. So undakum

----------


## xeon

> Athu palliyil poyi paranjal mathi...jillayun malayalam sectionil aarunnu


Athu thanne ivanmaarkku goviannanodu snehamilla 
.

----------


## xeon

Innale prasanth and teamsine okke aascaar ravi officeil vilippichu .. oru VJ Fb adminu karanam nokki onnu koduthu ennokke kettu....  :Band:   ivane okke adikkuvalla thalli kolanam

----------


## AjinKrishna

> Innale prasanth and teamsine okke aascaar ravi officeil vilippichu .. oru VJ Fb adminu karanam nokki onnu koduthu ennokke kettu....   ivane okke adikkuvalla thalli kolanam


entha prashnam?

----------


## Bunny

> Innale prasanth and teamsine okke aascaar ravi officeil vilippichu .. oru VJ Fb adminu karanam nokki onnu koduthu ennokke kettu....   ivane okke adikkuvalla thalli kolanam


Enthin?????

----------


## xeon

> Enthin?????


leak cheyippichathu avanmaaranennu

----------


## xeon

> entha prashnam?


leak cheyippichathu avanmaaranennu

----------


## xeon

@AjinKrishna @Bunny

----------


## xeon



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> @AjinKrishna @Bunny


uvva uvvaa  :Giveup:  ingane okke aanalle promote cheyyunnath  :Badpc:  leak aayath aarum ariyatha sankadam aayirikum

----------


## xeon

> uvva uvvaa  ingane okke aanalle promote cheyyunnath  leak aayath aarum ariyatha sankadam aayirikum


aarkku? manasilayilla

----------


## GangsteR

> Innale prasanth and teamsine okke aascaar ravi officeil vilippichu .. oru VJ Fb adminu karanam nokki onnu koduthu ennokke kettu....   ivane okke adikkuvalla thalli kolanam


yes ee prasanth enna pannana leak cheytathu... avanu ithu tannae venam

----------


## xeon

> yes ee prasanth enna pannana leak cheytathu... avanu ithu tannae venam


avan verum kootharayaa.. avante monthaayam kanda ariyam panna kazhuveri aanennu

----------


## AjinKrishna

> leak cheyippichathu avanmaaranennu


bt  theere quality illatha oru sadhanam.. ath kandal thanne teaser kananulla aagraham koodukaye ulloo..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> will get removed anytime
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INpvkCeWCn8


kandu.. appol werewolf um manga tholiyum onnumilla.. aake ullath sadharana get up um allergic get up um mathram

----------


## GangsteR

EE Thendi aanu leak cheytathu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> aarkku? manasilayilla


ithokke Ai team thanne cheythathaavan aanu chance.. chummaa hype koottaan

----------


## Nithz

> @AjinKrishna @Bunny


Koppanu Yesterday I Was There @ Aascar Ravichandran's Office : They Wern't Even Aware About The Teaser leak

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Koppanu Yesterday I Was There @ Aascar Ravichandran's Office : They Wern't Even Aware About The Teaser leak


appol ningal aanalle leak cheythath ??  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

ithinidak vere oru sambavam kandallo vijay 15cr vangiyitt mungi nadakkuvaanennu ascar paranjennum paranju

----------


## xeon

> ithokke Ai team thanne cheythathaavan aanu chance.. chummaa hype koottaan


Padam leak aayalum machaan ithu thanne parayanam.. arelum angane leak cheyyikkuo? HD yil full detailil verenda saadanam

----------


## Nithz

> appol ningal aanalle leak cheythath ??


Jaba jabaa  :Ahupinne: 

Teaser Kandilla. But Oru Valiya Poster Kandu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Jaba jabaa 
> 
> Teaser Kandilla. But Oru Valiya Poster Kandu


ath innu leak cheyyo ?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Padam leak aayalum machaan ithu thanne parayanam.. arelum angane leak cheyyikkuo? HD yil full detailil verenda saadanam


padam angane aarum like cheyyikilla  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Nithz

> ath innu leak cheyyo ?


Ningal enne thallu kollikkum  :Badday:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ningalum enne thallu kollikkum


ippo correct aayi..

alla ningakk ascar il entha karyam?

----------


## Bunny

> ithinidak vere oru sambavam kandallo vijay 15cr vangiyitt mungi nadakkuvaanennu ascar paranjennum paranju


Vijay kidilan ann....next superstar annenn okka ascar day before yesterday parayana ketu...

Paisa news fbyil.aro adich irakiyatha

----------


## Bunny

> EE Thendi aanu leak cheytathu


 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

> ippo correct aayi..
> 
> alla ningakk ascar il entha karyam?


valarae akanna oru bandhuva

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Vijay kidilan ann....next superstar annenn okka ascar day before yesterday parayana ketu...
> 
> Paisa news fbyil.aro adich irakiyatha


appo miniyaannu paisa koduthu  :Band:

----------


## Nithz

> ippo correct aayi..
> 
> alla ningakk ascar il entha karyam?


Padathinte Oru Karyathinu vendi poyatha..

avarkku ente Upadesham Venam Polum  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Padathinte Oru Karyathinu vendi poyatha..
> 
> avarkku ente Upadesham Venam Polum


njan ivide paranju thannathokke paranju kodutho  :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz

> njan ivide paranju thannathokke paranju kodutho


 :Giveup:  Counter King Tinju  :Giveup:

----------


## Viru

> EE Thendi aanu leak cheytathu


Ithoke elarum arinje vache pre planned aite cheyunatha,-ve publicity

----------


## Bunny

Newsil hotcake ayi nikkan adyam release date announce ....pinne teaser leak....ellam ascar annante setup tanne

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ithoke elarum arinje vache pre planned aite cheyunatha,-ve publicity


pinne alla




> Newsil hotcake ayi nikkan adyam release date announce ....pinne teaser leak....ellam ascar annante setup tanne


pakshe ithinte aavasyam illa...
sep 15 nu music launch undekil ippo teaser irakkaam.. aa oru olathil music launch nu hype koodum.. ath kazhinju 2wks kazhiyumbo trailer.. pinne 2 wks kazhiyumbozhekkum posters.. pinne padam rls.. 

dhaaraalam

----------


## xeon

> ithinidak vere oru sambavam kandallo vijay 15cr vangiyitt mungi nadakkuvaanennu ascar paranjennum paranju


nJANUM kETTU vJ IPPO kATHTHI SHOOTINU CHELLUNNILLANNO.. lAST SONG SHOOT LONDON AAKKIYATHU THANNE MUNGAAN AANATHRE

----------


## xeon

> Koppanu Yesterday I Was There @ Aascar Ravichandran's Office : They Wern't Even Aware About The Teaser leak


Mashinu entha job?

----------


## Nithz

> Mashinu entha job?


cinematography padikunnu & online promotion angane ingane

----------


## xeon

> cinematography padikunnu & online promotion angane ingane


Enikku veyya. evideya padikkunne? Adayaar aano

----------


## GangsteR

Shocking! Vikram's Ai Teaser Leaked On Net



From the past few days, the screenshots of Ai teaser were
doing rounds on social media website. Now, we have got
the Youtube source where the video-clipping has been
leaked. It has come as a shock to the production house,
which had shown the teaser to the selected few from the
media.
The rough cut of the Ai teaser has hit the internet through
back doors and there are all signs of the video going viral
on social media sites. It is a 1.20-minute clip that throws
light on Vikram 's varied avatars in the forthcoming film.

The quality of the video is poor as it has, probably, been
captured through a hidden camera. Yet, the teaser makes
a good impact and raises expectations on the forthcoming
flick. However, the Vikram fans online have raised hue and
cry over the leak and demanded severe punishment for the
culprit, who has done notable damage to the film.
Ai is directed by Shankar and produced by Aascar
Ravichandran. The mega-budget movie has Amy Jackson,
Suresh Gopi, Upen Patel, Santhanam and others in the
cast. It is a psychological-romantic thriller, which will hit
the screens for Diwali. The audio and the trailer of the film
are expected to be out soon.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram Starrer Ai Inspired By Hulk?


Chiyaan Vikram 's Ai teaser was screened for a selected
press members recently. People, who have seen it, are
praising the video-clipping to the heavens. It has not come
as a surprise as the Tamil movie is helmed by maverick
filmmaker Shankar . But the teaser has paved way for
speculations on the director taking inspiration from a
Hollywood movie!
Indian filmmakers often take inspiration from international
films. Shankar too seems to have followed the popular
practise of copying the outline of the story and tweaking it
to suit the tastes of our audience in his Ai. Earlier, there
were buzz that the Vikram's film was the unofficial remake
of Chinese movie Running on Karma. But the latest buzz
says that the Tamil film has taken inspiration from
Hollywood movie Hulk .
In the 50-second teaser, Vikram is shown as a werewolf.
He has hairs all over the body apart from having wild teeth
and horns. The other role is of a disabled and deformed
person, whose face and limbs are disfigured. After
watching the clip, many felt that the teaser has some
resemblance with the Hollywood film.
As per the earlier reports, the story of the film is about a
passionate athlete's dream of winning Olympic medal
getting shattered after a scientific experiment goes wrong.
Vikram will be performing two roles in the movie and Amy
Jackson plays his love interest in the mega-budget project.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Vikram Starrer Ai Inspired By Hulk?
> 
> 
> Chiyaan Vikram 's Ai teaser was screened for a selected
> press members recently. People, who have seen it, are
> praising the video-clipping to the heavens. It has not come
> as a surprise as the Tamil movie is helmed by maverick
> filmmaker Shankar . But the teaser has paved way for
> speculations on the director taking inspiration from a
> ...


 :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*saw the leaked teaser in facebook.....*

----------


## GangsteR

> 


nammudae vinayan sir kai vecha sadanama allae...shankar okae ipozha thodunnathu

----------


## Eazy04

Ini a trailer onnu irakki koode?? 
Oru teaser enkilum :Vedi:  

Pratheekshakal vanolam uyarthi uyarthi chilappo :Vandivittu:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ini a trailer onnu irakki koode?? 
> Oru teaser enkilum 
> 
> Pratheekshakal vanolam uyarthi uyarthi chilappo


teaser kandille... gambeera suspence aanu

----------


## Eazy04

> teaser kandille... gambeera suspence aanu


Leaked alle?
Kaanan thalparyam illa, original irangatte

----------


## House MD

Leaked teaser clarity illaaa.... waiting 4 d original teaser... padam kidilam anennu thonnunnu...

----------


## xeon

> teaser kandille... gambeera suspence aanu


gambheeram gambheeram

----------


## GangsteR

> teaser kandille... gambeera suspence aanu


werewolf look illaattakondu machanu teaser ishtapettilla ennallae paranjathu  :Yahoo:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Leaked alle?
> Kaanan thalparyam illa, original irangatte


njanum kaanathirunnatha.. pinne onnum manasilaavilla ennu paranjappo kandu nokki.. kuzhappamilla.. onnum manasilaakunnilla
2 karyam urappayi.. 
1. Ai team thanne leak cheythathaanu
2. vikram nu 2 looks ulloo ordinary and allergic

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> werewolf look illaattakondu machanu teaser ishtapettilla ennallae paranjathu


vere wolf undennaanu teaser reviews parayunnath.. appol undavumayirikum.. pakshe allergic and normal aanu vikram nte characters . vere wolf undakilla

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> njanum kaanathirunnatha.. pinne onnum manasilaavilla ennu paranjappo kandu nokki.. kuzhappamilla.. onnum manasilaakunnilla
> 2 karyam urappayi.. 
> 1. Ai team thanne leak cheythathaanu
> 2. vikram nu 2 looks ulloo ordinary and allergic


Plus oru kizhavan lookum ille? Picsil pandu undarunnallo...shankar ingane kannada oke vechu kodukunna...

----------


## kandahassan

> njanum kaanathirunnatha.. pinne onnum manasilaavilla ennu paranjappo kandu nokki.. kuzhappamilla.. onnum manasilaakunnilla
> 2 karyam urappayi.. 
> 1. Ai team thanne leak cheythathaanu
> 2. vikram nu 2 looks ulloo ordinary and allergic


Ee teaser irakkiyathu avaru thanne anu..arkkm onnum manasilalilla :Yes: 

Youth inte idayilokke tharangam aayi kondirikkynnu :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> vere wolf undennaanu teaser reviews parayunnath.. appol undavumayirikum.. pakshe allergic and normal aanu vikram nte characters . vere wolf undakilla


teaser clear allaata kondu ariyaan pattaattatha....padathil vere wolf aakunnundu...aascar Ravichandran interviewil paranjittundy..

also this picture

----------


## kandahassan

> 


 :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> Plus oru kizhavan lookum ille? Picsil pandu undarunnallo...shankar ingane kannada oke vechu kodukunna...

----------


## GangsteR

> 


ee chiriyil entokaeyo olinjiruppillae

----------


## kandahassan

> teaser clear allaata kondu ariyaan pattaattatha....padathil vere wolf aakunnundu...aascar Ravichandran interviewil paranjittundy..
> 
> also this picture


Polannu thallum :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> ee chiriyil entokaeyo olinjiruppillae


Ss raajamouli + rajkumar hirani = half Shankar  :Band:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Appo sangathi pandu ellarum paranjathu thanne....aadyam nanne melinja vikram...pinne amye impress cheyyano sportsil target cheyyano ayi body build cheyyunu..pinne koodi koodi chemicals try cheyyunnu..doctor ayi gopi annan...entho mistake allenkil chathi...overreaction. ...hulk model body changing...pinne valla revengo matto akum....
Ente doubt athalla....oru pure love story ennu paranjanallo shankar ithu thudangiyathu...?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> teaser clear allaata kondu ariyaan pattaattatha....padathil vere wolf aakunnundu...aascar Ravichandran interviewil paranjittundy..
> 
> also this picture


ithokke koodi poyaal pattu scene il kaanum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ee teaser irakkiyathu avaru thanne anu..arkkm onnum manasilalilla
> 
> Youth inte idayilokke tharangam aayi kondirikkynnu


enthoott pandaram aanu ee kaanunath ennu manasilaakkaan kure thavana kandu nokkum.

enthayalum google il okke search koduthaal vendakka muzhuppil varum AI leaked teaser ennu  :Sarcastic Hand: 

clarity undavaruth ennurapp varuthi kondulla leaking.. shankar annan chilappo ingane okke aanu  :Kalikkuva:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Appo sangathi pandu ellarum paranjathu thanne....aadyam nanne melinja vikram...pinne amye impress cheyyano sportsil target cheyyano ayi body build cheyyunu..pinne koodi koodi chemicals try cheyyunnu..doctor ayi gopi annan...entho mistake allenkil chathi...overreaction. ...hulk model body changing...pinne valla revengo matto akum....
> Ente doubt athalla....oru pure love story ennu paranjanallo shankar ithu thudangiyathu...?


hulk model onnum undaavilla..

----------


## kandahassan

> ithokke koodi poyaal pattu scene il kaanum


 :Nono:  :Nono:

----------


## kandahassan

> enthoott pandaram aanu ee kaanunath ennu manasilaakkaan kure thavana kandu nokkum.
> 
> enthayalum google il okke search koduthaal vendakka muzhuppil varum AI leaked teaser ennu 
> 
> clarity undavaruth ennurapp varuthi kondulla leaking.. shankar annan chilappo ingane okke aanu


Full marketing strategy  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> hulk model onnum undaavilla..


Oru gigantic body ennanu kavi uddesichathu...thante oru santhoshathinu vendi paranjatha...ini venamenkil kandante santhoshathinu athisayan type ennu venel parayam.

----------


## xeon

> 



kidu kidu.. original allee??

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


normal um allergic um pinne koodi poyal vayasanum..  :Kettoda:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Oru gigantic body ennanu kavi uddesichathu...thante oru santhoshathinu vendi paranjatha...ini venamenkil kandante santhoshathinu athisayan type ennu venel parayam.


gigantic ennu paranjaal muscle peruppicha vikram ennanenkil ok.. allaathe hulk um shakkeelem namithem onnum undaavilla

----------


## kandahassan

Audio launchinu malayalathil ninnum mammootim prithviraajum  :Band:  kannadayil ninnum upendrayum  :Yeye:  shiv raajkumaarum ..telugil ninnum nagarjunayum Ravi tejayum....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Audio launchinu malayalathil ninnum mammootim prithviraajum  kannadayil ninnum upendrayum  shiv raajkumaarum ..telugil ninnum nagarjunayum Ravi tejayum....


Tinju. ..Lalettan eee vilichile

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@GangsteR officially Audio launch confirm ayo. . @singam

----------


## kandahassan

> Tinju. ..Lalettan eee vilichile


Lalettan busy :Yes:

----------


## KulFy

kaththi was most preferred  tamil film for me this year.....but after the teaser this became my first preference

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Tinju. ..Lalettan eee vilichile


enne vilichittilla.. pinne njan engane lalettane vilikum..  :Badpc:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> kaththi was most preferred  tamil film for me this year.....but after the teaser this became my first preference


appol ithinu vendiyaanu avanmaar teaser leak cheythath  :Ahupinne: 

iniyippo remove aakum

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> kaththi was most preferred  tamil film for me this year.....but after the teaser this became my first preference


Vakinu Sthiratha illale. ..Ithu ellavarum prefer cheyunnundu. .including me. ..

----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR officially Audio launch confirm ayo. . @singam


yaa confirmed....

----------


## GangsteR

> Audio launchinu malayalathil ninnum mammootim prithviraajum  kannadayil ninnum upendrayum  shiv raajkumaarum ..telugil ninnum nagarjunayum Ravi tejayum....

----------


## GangsteR

> enne vilichittilla.. pinne njan engane lalettane vilikum..


Dasavathaaram audio launchil manmookka undaarnu with jacky chan...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Dasavathaaram audio launchil manmookka undaarnu with jacky chan...


athilum kidu  combo numma kandittund... maradona - ranjini   :Band: 

athinum munp  boby chettan oru jewellery salman khan um navya nair um samyukthamayi ulghadippichirunu

----------


## xeon

ho enikku veyyaaaaaaaaaaaa enthokke kaanananam

----------


## Laleattan

teaser link please

----------


## MVP

> Ss raajamouli + rajkumar hirani = half Shankar


rajamouliye thottu kalikkandaa.... screeplayil angere vellaan ini oruthan janikkanam......bahubali verunnundu... kali kando......... :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz

Weta Workshop Movie and TV projects  Weta Workshop
.
.
.

----------


## xeon

Aascar confirms Ai not for Deewaali

----------


## GangsteR

> Aascar confirms Ai not for Deewaali


swapnam kandataano

----------


## xeon

> swapnam kandataano


Exactly .. ivide ingane swapnam kaanunna vere aareo oraal undallo matte Ai poster okke swapnam kanada.. anniyan padam releasinu munne swapnathil kanda aal.. tinju aano? atho

----------


## ballu

Ethile main villain Upen patel anno.....tholanjhu ..... :Doh:

----------


## ballu

Ai .....ennal meaning enthu  annu......?

----------


## singam

> Ai .....ennal meaning enthu  annu......?


In tamil 'Ai' means beauty, king, guru, astonishment, vulnerability (softness/gentleness) etc

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Ai release timil tinjuvinu oru ban kittanam...alinkaya pazhuthappol kakaku vaypunnu enna poleyakum...

----------


## AjinKrishna

> Ai release timil tinjuvinu oru ban kittanam...alinkaya pazhuthappol kakaku vaypunnu enna poleyakum...


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Frankenstein

Teaser  :Ho: ....Waiting for Orginal one  :cheers: 

Shankar  :salut:

----------


## GangsteR

............

----------


## GangsteR

> Exactly .. ivide ingane swapnam kaanunna vere aareo oraal undallo matte Ai poster okke swapnam kanada.. anniyan padam releasinu munne swapnathil kanda aal.. tinju aano? atho


chotichu nokkaam @tinjuJISHNU

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's 'Ai' makers  take leagal action against the person who leaked the teaser online


The teaser of Shankar’s Ai was leaked online a couple
of days ago. Though the video was not very clear, it
has created quite a stir in the industry.
If sources are to be believed, somebody apparently got
into the producer’s office at night and copied the
teaser, to put it up online.
The film’s producer Aascar Ravichandran claims that
the person who has leaked the teaser has openly
informed the team that he did it and has even
challenged them to take action. He has now filed a
complaint against this person.”We have tracked down
the person who has released the teaser illegally online,
and we are taking legal action. The worst part is that
Vasan, the person who has leaked the teaser, has also
put up his profile online, with a line saying, ‘I have
leaked the teaser, what can you do about it?’ After
inquiries, we got to know that somebody had broken
into our office in the night and had copied the teaser,”
adds Aascar.
So, will the teaser be now modified before its official
release? “No, why will it be? It is a mega-budget film
and we will not let ourselves be stressed by such petty
acts. He has committed a crime and that too, he has
not been able to capture the trailer properly and
nothing is clearly visible in the teaser. So, we have no
plans to change it. We will be officially releasing it as
we had originally planned,” says Aascar

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ho enikku veyyaaaaaaaaaaaa enthokke kaanananam


oru chadangilum pankedukkanam.. kathikkano kuzhichidano ennu nerathe theerumaanicho  :Kalikkuva:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> rajamouliye thottu kalikkandaa.... screeplayil angere vellaan ini oruthan janikkanam......bahubali verunnundu... kali kando.........


pulli sthiram items il alle paniyunnath.. shankarji variety aanu.. 

pinne chila dialogs okke oru rakshayum illa..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Exactly .. ivide ingane swapnam kaanunna vere aareo oraal undallo matte Ai poster okke swapnam kanada.. anniyan padam releasinu munne swapnathil kanda aal.. tinju aano? atho


Ai njan swapnam kandaayirunno ?? orma illa

indian mogul il rls aavunnathum anniyan poster um kandirunu  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Aascar confirms Ai not for Deewaali


vishnu padathil mammootty kanda swapnam..

----------


## MVP

ee threadinte ownership tinjunu koduthekku..........

----------


## xeon

> Ai njan swapnam kandaayirunno ?? orma illa
> 
> indian mogul il rls aavunnathum anniyan poster um kandirunu


ah thu thann aa poster thanne

----------


## xeon

> oru chadangilum pankedukkanam.. kathikkano kuzhichidano ennu nerathe theerumaanicho


vandi uruttikkondirunno

----------


## xeon

> Vikram's 'Ai' makers  take leagal action against the person who leaked the teaser online
> 
> 
> The teaser of Shankar’s Ai was leaked online a couple
> of days ago. Though the video was not very clear, it
> has created quite a stir in the industry.
> If sources are to be believed, somebody apparently got
> into the producer’s office at night and copied the
> teaser, to put it up online.
> ...


ithum okke aascaarinte number aarikkuo ?  :Girl Mad:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ethile main villain Upen patel anno.....tholanjhu .....


ath mathramalla.. ingane ulla roles hindi ile vallya pullikale elppikkanam.. valla ranvir okke.. oppam heroine valla kareena/priyanka range ilum aavanam.. appo hindi version um oru 100cr ingu porum 

ini adutha padam hrithik-kamalhasane vach shanker nu aalochikkavunnathe ulloo  :Ahupinne:  pinne india il vere oruthanum record idilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ai release timil tinjuvinu oru ban kittanam...alinkaya pazhuthappol kakaku vaypunnu enna poleyakum...


ath mikkavarum undakum.. pakshe ath kondenth.. onnumilla..  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ee threadinte ownership tinjunu koduthekku..........


ente peril onnum venda.. enik ulsavam nadathiyaal mathram mathi  :Band:

----------


## xeon

> ath mathramalla.. ingane ulla roles hindi ile vallya pullikale elppikkanam.. valla ranvir okke.. oppam heroine valla kareena/priyanka range ilum aavanam.. appo hindi version um oru 100cr ingu porum 
> 
> ini adutha padam hrithik-kamalhasane vach shanker nu aalochikkavunnathe ulloo  pinne india il vere oruthanum record idilla



ranbeer villain ??  :Ahupinne:   thaanga mudiyalle.. @GangsteR heart attack

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ranbeer villain ??   thaanga mudiyalle.. @GangsteR heart attack


beer alla vir

pinne shanker aavumbo ranbeer alla salman khane vare villain aakiyalum albutha venda

----------


## xeon

> beer alla vir
> 
> pinne shanker aavumbo ranbeer alla salman khane vare villain aakiyalum albutha venda


poorvakaala eg enthelum? athinu thelivaayi

----------


## xeon

> beer alla vir
> 
> pinne shanker aavumbo ranbeer alla salman khane vare villain aakiyalum albutha venda


njan aadyam onnu njetty

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> poorvakaala eg enthelum? athinu thelivaayi


batman series il arnold um jim carry um okke cheythirunille

ashoka il ajith

guru il sg

hey ram il srk side alle

enth kond shankar nu cheyth kooda.. oru 10cr kooduthal koduthekkanam  :Ahupinne:

----------


## xeon

> batman series il arnold um jim carry um okke cheythirunille
> 
> ashoka il ajith
> 
> guru il sg
> 
> hey ram il srk side alle
> 
> enth kond shankar nu cheyth kooda.. oru 10cr kooduthal koduthekkanam



 :Girl Mad:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


aparichit irangiyappo kandavarokke njetti.. pakshe aalukale aakarshikkan mathram valiya stars undayirunilla..  hindikkar pinne tv il okke kandu wonder adichu..
ippo ath pole oru padam + ARR + BIG BOLLY HEROINE + BIG BOLLY ACTOR = good business in hindi.. chelappo wom vach big business undavanum mathi

----------


## xeon

> aparichit irangiyappo kandavarokke njetti.. Pakshe aalukale aakarshikkan mathram valiya stars undayirunilla..  Hindikkar pinne tv il okke kandu wonder adichu..
> Ippo ath pole oru padam + arr + big bolly heroine + big bolly actor = good business in hindi.. Chelappo wom vach big business undavanum mathi


ningal ennu muthal aanu shankar fan aayathu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ningal ennu muthal aanu shankar fan aayathu


gentleman muthal KT KUNJUMON fan aayi.. pakshe indian muthal aanu KT alla SHANKARJI aanu thaaram ennu manasilaayath

----------


## xeon

> gentleman muthal kt kunjumon fan aayi.. Pakshe indian muthal aanu kt alla shankarji aanu thaaram ennu manasilaayath


yes muthalvan aa ong graphics okke ippo kanumbol verum low end aayi thonnumengilum annu athu sarikkum oru adhbudhamaarunnu.. Shankarine athokke kazhiyukayullarunnu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> yes muthalvan aa ong graphics okke ippo kanumbol verum low end aayi thonnumengilum annu athu sarikkum oru adhbudhamaarunnu.. Shankarine athokke kazhiyukayullarunnu


enth low ? nannaayi thanne eduthittund..
enthinu indian le akkada song.. annu ath vach eduthirikkunnath ippo kandaalum kidu... ath aa imagination power aanu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

......... ...

----------


## Bunny

Some body broked into ascar's office enno...best report and best office

----------


## GangsteR

Aascar Does Damage Control After Ai teaser Leak
Posted by: Ramchander
Published: Thursday, September 4, 2014, 14:46 [IST]


The handy work of some trusted men of Aascar
Ravichandran over the teaser leak of forthcoming Tamil
movie Ai has disappointed entire Vikram 's fans and the
industry. With many in social media sites calling it as a
planned event to gain good publicity, the producer has
taken damage control measures by filing a legal complaint
against the miscreant.
What has hurt the team is that the proud admission made
by the culprit over leaking online and his challenge to the
Ai team to take action against him. Without much
difficulties, Aascar Ravichandran has traced the
whereabouts of the person, whose name is Vasan, and
filed a formal complaint against him.
Explaining how Vasan got the video, Aascar Ravichandran
has revealed that he broke into his office in the night and
recorded the Ai teaser in his equipment. But what comes
as a surprise is the fact that the leaked teaser is of poor
quality. This leaves us wondering why the culprit choose to
record it from a little far distance when he could have
easily done it from near to get a better quality.
Nonetheless, the Ai , which features Vikram and Amy
Jackson in the lead roles, teaser has got positive response
from audience. It will be officially released soon.

----------


## xeon

> Some body broked into ascar's office enno...best report and best office


Ingane vallorum okke idichu keran ithentha mukhyamanthriyude office aano?

----------


## GangsteR

'Ai' Teaser Thief Caught
IndiaGlitz , [Thursday, September 04, 2014]


Caught for the criminal offense of flicking the teaser of
Shankar's next mega-budget project 'Ai', is Vasan; but he
seems unaffected. Shankar has been ambitious about this
project for years, and now it has finally shaped up into a
perfect picture with Vikram and Amy Jackson in lead roles.
A 50-second teaser was revealed to a select audience of
critics, last week, and they have reported matchless quality
of picture and a very unique story in store for us. With
suspense building up, the 'Ai' team had planned for audio
and teaser launch of the Tamil version on September 15th.
But much to their discontent, an individual leaked a poor
quality version of the teaser on the internet; the video was
pulled down soon afterwards.
The one who did admit his action, and recognises himself
as Vasan, further to exposing his profile, and also blatantly
questioning the production house, "I have leaked the
teaser, what can you do about it?" Aascar Ravichandran is
annoyed by Vasan's action and has affirmed that severe
action will be taken against him. Ravichandran claims that
Vasan allegedly broke into his house and hurriedly stole the
teaser, which explains for the poor quality of the picture.
So, is the team going to alter the teaser it will launch on
15th? "No" says Ravichandran. "This is a big budget film,
and we are not going to be affected by such cheap
gimmicks. The teaser will be officially launched, as
planned. Audio launch will happen in Nehru Stadium in
Chennai on September 15th" he said.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

shanker nu ithil pankundavilla.. oru mathiri mandan idea 

teaser 15th nu munp irangum alle

----------


## anupkerb1

> yes muthalvan aa ong graphics okke ippo kanumbol verum low end aayi thonnumengilum annu athu sarikkum oru adhbudhamaarunnu.. Shankarine athokke kazhiyukayullarunnu



1999 low end ayi thoniyaaa aa grapics 2014 ayitum polum undakan ariyatha bolywud kikaranmarude natile muri mookan rajavau anuu SHANKAR

----------


## anupkerb1

> beer alla vir
> 
> pinne shanker aavumbo ranbeer alla salman khane vare villain aakiyalum albutha venda


beer ayalayum veer ayalum ...santhosh pandit hero aya pole irikum ivar villainmar ayal...2 adi kolan ulaaa sakhti enkilum und enu thonunaaa arekilum matiyarnu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> beer ayalayum veer ayalum ...santhosh pandit hero aya pole irikum ivar villainmar ayal...2 adi kolan ulaaa sakhti enkilum und enu thonunaaa arekilum matiyarnu


ohh.. ellaam ningal parayunna pole.. njan udesichath aa range star value ulla oraal ennaanu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 1999 low end ayi thoniyaaa aa grapics 2014 ayitum polum undakan ariyatha bolywud kikaranmarude natile muri mookan rajavau anuu SHANKAR


shanker cheyyunnathil shanker aanu master. ingane oru industry il ithrayum budget vach ingane okke cheyyunnath  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

സംഗതി സത്യമാണ്. ഹോളിവുഡ് സൂപ്പർ താരം ആർനോൾഡ് ഷ്വാർസനേഗറും മലയാളത്തിന്റെ മഹാനടൻ മമ്മൂട്ടിയും ഒരേ വേദിയിൽ ഒന്നിക്കുന്നു. ഇവർക്കൊപ്പം സ്റ്റൈൽ മന്നൻ രജനികാന്തും, ഉലകനായകൻ കമൽഹാസനും, തെലുങ്കിലെ മെഗാ സ്റ്റാർ ചിരഞ്ജീവിയും ഇതേ വേദിയിൽ ഉണ്ടാകും .
ബ്രാഹ്മണ്ട ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ സംവിധായകൻ ഷങ്കർ, ചിയാൻ വിക്രമിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരുക്കുന്ന 'ഐ'യുടെ ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ചിനാണ് ഇത്രയും വലിയ താരങ്ങൾ ഒരു വേദിയിൽ ഒന്നിക്കുന്നത്.
'ഐ'യുടെ നിർമ്മാതാവ് ആസ്കാർ രവിചന്ദ്രൻ ആണ് ഇത്രയും വലിയ താരങ്ങളെ ഒരുമിച്ച് കൊണ്ട് വരുന്നതിൽ ചുക്കാൻ പിടിച്ചത്. കമൽഹാസൻ പത്ത് വ്യത്യസ്ത വേഷങ്ങളിൽ എത്തിയ 'വിശ്വരൂപം' നിർമ്മിച്ചതും രവിചന്ദ്രൻ ആയിരുന്നു. അന്ന് ആക്ഷൻ സൂപ്പർ സ്റ്റാർ ജാക്കി ചാൻ ആയിരുന്നു 'ദശാവതാരത്തി'ന്റെ ഓഡിയോ പ്രകാശന ചടങ്ങ് നിർവ്വഹിച്ചത്. അന്ന് ആ ചടങ്ങിൽ മുഖ്യാതിഥിയായി മമ്മൂട്ടി ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു.
'ഐ'യുടെ ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ചിനൊപ്പം തന്നെ ചിത്രത്തിനെ 50 സെക്കൻഡ് ദൈർഘ്യമുള്ള ടീസറും അന്ന് തന്നെ പുറത്ത് വിടും എന്നാണ് റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ. ചെന്നൈയിൽ വച്ച് തന്നെയായിരിക്കും ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ച് നടക്കുക. അതേ സമയം സെപ്റ്റംബർ 22ന്
'ഐ'യുടെ തെലുങ്ക് പതിപ്പായ 'മനോഹാരുഡു'വിന്റെ ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ച് ഹൈദരാബാദിൽ വച്ച് നിർവ്വഹിക്കുന്നത് ജാക്കി ചാൻ ആണ്.

----------


## GangsteR

Mammookka ullathu kondu gopi annan pokumo entho... :Bball:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


poojai evide ?

----------


## GangsteR

> poojai evide ?


Ai vs Poojai aakarnu allae

----------


## Nithz



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ai vs Poojai aakarnu allae


yes.. athayalum vyathasam onnumilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


kashtappaad kandille..

----------


## xeon

> Mammookka ullathu kondu gopi annan pokumo entho...


Tokku gopi okke tnil poi jaada kaanicha aaru mind cheyyana

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

'ഐ'യില്* വില്ലന്* സുരേഷ് ഗോപി തന്നെ

എന്തിരന്* എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന് ശേഷം ഷങ്കര്* സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡചിത്രം 'ഐയില്* വില്ലനായി എത്തുന്നത് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി. വിക്രം നായകനായെത്തുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്* സുരേഷ് ഗോപി അഭിനയിക്കുന്നുണ്ടെന്ന് വാര്*ത്തകളുണ്ടായിരുന്നെങ്കിലും വേഷത്തെക്കുറിച്ചുള്ള വിവരങ്ങള്* ഒന്നും തന്നെ പുറത്തുവന്നിരുന്നില്ല. തമിഴ് സിനിമാലോകം ഇന്നേവരെ കണ്ടിട്ടില്ലാത്ത അതിശക്തനായ വില്ലന്* കഥാപാത്രത്തെയാണ് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. 

'തമിഴില്* ഷങ്കറിന്റെ പുതിയ സിനിമയില്* വില്ലനാണ്. മലയാളത്തില്* എനിക്ക് സംവിധായകന്* ജോഷിയോടുള്ള ബഹുമാനം തമിഴില്* തോന്നിയത് ഷങ്കറിനോടാണ്. മാറുന്ന കാലത്തിനൊപ്പം നീങ്ങാനുള്ള ഷങ്കറിന്റെ കഴിവ് അപാരമാണ്. അത്രയ്ക്ക് ഐഡിയ താമസമുള്ള തലയാണ്. സ്റ്റീവന്* സ്പില്*ബര്*ഗിനെ അനുസ്മരിപ്പിക്കുന്ന സാങ്കേതിക മികവുള്ള സംവിധായകനാണ് ഷങ്കര്*. സുരേഷ് ഗോപി പറഞ്ഞു. വനിത മാസികയ്ക്ക് നല്*കിയ അഭിമുഖത്തിലാണ് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി ഇക്കാര്യം വെളിപ്പെടുത്തിയത്. 

രണ്ടു കൊല്ലമായി ഐ എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിനായി ആരാധകര്* കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നു. ആമി ജാക്സണ്* നായികയായെത്തുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്* ബോളിവുഡ് നടന്* ഉപുന്* പട്ടേലാണ് വില്ലന്* വേഷത്തിലെത്തുന്നത്. സുരേഷ് ഗോപി, പ്രഭു, സന്താനം, രാം കുമാര്* ഗണേശന്* എന്നിവരാണ് മറ്റ് പ്രധാനകഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെ അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. 100 കോടി ചിലവില്* പുറത്തിറങ്ങുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന് വിഷ്വല്* ഇഫക്റ്റ്സ് ചെയ്യുന്നത് ശ്രീനിവാസ് മോഹനാണ്. എആര്* റഹ്മാന്* സംഗീതം നിര്*വഹിക്കുന്ന ചിത്ര ത്തിന് ക്യാമറ ചലിപ്പിക്കുന്നത് പി. സി ശ്രീറാമാണ്. എഡിറ്റിങ് ആന്റണിയും.

അന്യന്* എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന് ശേഷം വിക്രവും ഷങ്കറും ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രമെന്ന പ്രത്യേകതയും ചിത്രത്തിനുണ്ട്. സെപ്റ്റംബര്* 15നാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഓഡിയോ റിലീസ്. ചെന്നൈയില്* വച്ചു നടക്കുന്ന ചടങ്ങില്* അര്*ണോള്*ഡ് ഷ്വാസ്നഗര്*, ജാക്കി ചാന്* തുടങ്ങിയ വമ്പന്മാരാണ് അതിഥികളായി എത്തുന്നത്.

----------


## xeon

> 'ഐ'യില്* വില്ലന്* സുരേഷ് ഗോപി തന്നെ
> 
> എന്തിരന്* എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന് ശേഷം ഷങ്കര്* സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡചിത്രം 'ഐയില്* വില്ലനായി എത്തുന്നത് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി. വിക്രം നായകനായെത്തുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്* സുരേഷ് ഗോപി അഭിനയിക്കുന്നുണ്ടെന്ന് വാര്*ത്തകളുണ്ടായിരുന്നെങ്കിലും വേഷത്തെക്കുറിച്ചുള്ള വിവരങ്ങള്* ഒന്നും തന്നെ പുറത്തുവന്നിരുന്നില്ല. തമിഴ് സിനിമാലോകം ഇന്നേവരെ കണ്ടിട്ടില്ലാത്ത അതിശക്തനായ വില്ലന്* കഥാപാത്രത്തെയാണ് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. 
> 
> 'തമിഴില്* ഷങ്കറിന്റെ പുതിയ സിനിമയില്* വില്ലനാണ്. മലയാളത്തില്* എനിക്ക് സംവിധായകന്* ജോഷിയോടുള്ള ബഹുമാനം തമിഴില്* തോന്നിയത് ഷങ്കറിനോടാണ്. മാറുന്ന കാലത്തിനൊപ്പം നീങ്ങാനുള്ള ഷങ്കറിന്റെ കഴിവ് അപാരമാണ്. അത്രയ്ക്ക് ഐഡിയ താമസമുള്ള തലയാണ്. സ്റ്റീവന്* സ്പില്*ബര്*ഗിനെ അനുസ്മരിപ്പിക്കുന്ന സാങ്കേതിക മികവുള്ള സംവിധായകനാണ് ഷങ്കര്*. സുരേഷ് ഗോപി പറഞ്ഞു. വനിത മാസികയ്ക്ക് നല്*കിയ അഭിമുഖത്തിലാണ് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി ഇക്കാര്യം വെളിപ്പെടുത്തിയത്. 
> 
> രണ്ടു കൊല്ലമായി ഐ എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിനായി ആരാധകര്* കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നു. ആമി ജാക്സണ്* നായികയായെത്തുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്* ബോളിവുഡ് നടന്* ഉപുന്* പട്ടേലാണ് വില്ലന്* വേഷത്തിലെത്തുന്നത്. സുരേഷ് ഗോപി, പ്രഭു, സന്താനം, രാം കുമാര്* ഗണേശന്* എന്നിവരാണ് മറ്റ് പ്രധാനകഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെ അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. 100 കോടി ചിലവില്* പുറത്തിറങ്ങുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന് വിഷ്വല്* ഇഫക്റ്റ്സ് ചെയ്യുന്നത് ശ്രീനിവാസ് മോഹനാണ്. എആര്* റഹ്മാന്* സംഗീതം നിര്*വഹിക്കുന്ന ചിത്ര ത്തിന് ക്യാമറ ചലിപ്പിക്കുന്നത് പി. സി ശ്രീറാമാണ്. എഡിറ്റിങ് ആന്റണിയും.
> 
> അന്യന്* എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന് ശേഷം വിക്രവും ഷങ്കറും ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രമെന്ന പ്രത്യേകതയും ചിത്രത്തിനുണ്ട്. സെപ്റ്റംബര്* 15നാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഓഡിയോ റിലീസ്. ചെന്നൈയില്* വച്ചു നടക്കുന്ന ചടങ്ങില്* അര്*ണോള്*ഡ് ഷ്വാസ്നഗര്*, ജാക്കി ചാന്* തുടങ്ങിയ വമ്പന്മാരാണ് അതിഥികളായി എത്തുന്നത്.



vittu vecechaa kadhaiyye koodi muzhussa sollitukka poleirukku  :Girl Mad:

----------


## GangsteR

> 'ഐ'യില്* വില്ലന്* സുരേഷ് ഗോപി തന്നെ
> 
> എന്തിരന്* എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന് ശേഷം ഷങ്കര്* സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡചിത്രം 'ഐയില്* വില്ലനായി എത്തുന്നത് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി. വിക്രം നായകനായെത്തുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്* സുരേഷ് ഗോപി അഭിനയിക്കുന്നുണ്ടെന്ന് വാര്*ത്തകളുണ്ടായിരുന്നെങ്കിലും വേഷത്തെക്കുറിച്ചുള്ള വിവരങ്ങള്* ഒന്നും തന്നെ പുറത്തുവന്നിരുന്നില്ല. തമിഴ് സിനിമാലോകം ഇന്നേവരെ കണ്ടിട്ടില്ലാത്ത അതിശക്തനായ വില്ലന്* കഥാപാത്രത്തെയാണ് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. 
> 
> 'തമിഴില്* ഷങ്കറിന്റെ പുതിയ സിനിമയില്* വില്ലനാണ്. മലയാളത്തില്* എനിക്ക് സംവിധായകന്* ജോഷിയോടുള്ള ബഹുമാനം തമിഴില്* തോന്നിയത് ഷങ്കറിനോടാണ്. മാറുന്ന കാലത്തിനൊപ്പം നീങ്ങാനുള്ള ഷങ്കറിന്റെ കഴിവ് അപാരമാണ്. അത്രയ്ക്ക് ഐഡിയ താമസമുള്ള തലയാണ്. സ്റ്റീവന്* സ്പില്*ബര്*ഗിനെ അനുസ്മരിപ്പിക്കുന്ന സാങ്കേതിക മികവുള്ള സംവിധായകനാണ് ഷങ്കര്*. സുരേഷ് ഗോപി പറഞ്ഞു. വനിത മാസികയ്ക്ക് നല്*കിയ അഭിമുഖത്തിലാണ് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി ഇക്കാര്യം വെളിപ്പെടുത്തിയത്. 
> 
> രണ്ടു കൊല്ലമായി ഐ എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിനായി ആരാധകര്* കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നു. ആമി ജാക്സണ്* നായികയായെത്തുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്* ബോളിവുഡ് നടന്* ഉപുന്* പട്ടേലാണ് വില്ലന്* വേഷത്തിലെത്തുന്നത്. സുരേഷ് ഗോപി, പ്രഭു, സന്താനം, രാം കുമാര്* ഗണേശന്* എന്നിവരാണ് മറ്റ് പ്രധാനകഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെ അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. 100 കോടി ചിലവില്* പുറത്തിറങ്ങുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന് വിഷ്വല്* ഇഫക്റ്റ്സ് ചെയ്യുന്നത് ശ്രീനിവാസ് മോഹനാണ്. എആര്* റഹ്മാന്* സംഗീതം നിര്*വഹിക്കുന്ന ചിത്ര ത്തിന് ക്യാമറ ചലിപ്പിക്കുന്നത് പി. സി ശ്രീറാമാണ്. എഡിറ്റിങ് ആന്റണിയും.
> 
> അന്യന്* എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന് ശേഷം വിക്രവും ഷങ്കറും ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രമെന്ന പ്രത്യേകതയും ചിത്രത്തിനുണ്ട്. സെപ്റ്റംബര്* 15നാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഓഡിയോ റിലീസ്. ചെന്നൈയില്* വച്ചു നടക്കുന്ന ചടങ്ങില്* അര്*ണോള്*ഡ് ഷ്വാസ്നഗര്*, ജാക്കി ചാന്* തുടങ്ങിയ വമ്പന്മാരാണ് അതിഥികളായി എത്തുന്നത്.


 :Band:  ....

----------


## GangsteR

ചെന്നൈ: അര്ണോല്ഡ് ഷ്വാന്സനേഗര്,
മമ്മൂട്ടി, രജനീകാന്ത്, കമലാഹാസന്,
ചിരഞ്ജിവി എന്നിവര് ഒരു വേദിയില്
വന്നാല് എങ്ങനെയിരിക്കും. ഞെട്ടാന്
തയ്യാറായികൊള്ളു, ഇന്ത്യന് സിനിമ
കാണാന് പോകുന്ന ഈ
സംഗമം ഒരുങ്ങുന്നത് തമിഴ് ചിത്രം ഐ
യുടെ ഓഡിയോ ട്രെയിലര് റിലീസ്
ചടങ്ങിലാണ്.
ഷങ്കര് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത്
വിക്രം നായകനായി അഭിനയിക്കുന്ന
ചിത്രം. ഇന്ത്യന്
സിനിമയിലെ തന്നെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ
ബഡ്ജറ്റ്
ചിത്രമായിരിക്കും ഇതെന്നാണ്
അണിയറക്കാര് പറയുന്നത്. ആസ്കാര്
ഫിലിംസിന്റെ ബാനറില് ആസ്കര്
രവിചന്ദ്രനാണ്
ചിത്രം നിര്മ്മിക്കുന്നത്.
ഏഴ് വര്ഷത്തിനു ശേഷമാണ്
ശങ്കറും വിക്രമും ഒന്നിക്കുന്നത്.
അന്യന് ആയിരുന്നു ഈ
ടീമിന്റെ ഒടുവിലത്തെ ചിത്രം.
ചിത്രം തമിഴിലെ എക്കാലത്തെയും വലിയ
ഹിറ്റുകളിലൊന്നായി മാറി.
നന്പന് എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന് ശേഷം ശങ്കര്
ഒരുക്കുന്ന
ചിത്രവും ഏറെ പ്രത്യേകതകളോടെയാണ്
അണിയിച്ചൊരുക്കുന്നത്. സുരേഷ്
ഗോപി ഈ ചിത്രത്തില് ഒരു പ്രധാന
കഥാപാത്രത്തെ അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നു.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

shanker enthaanu ingane.. south il alla ithinu hype koottendath.. north il aanu.. valla salman khane koodi vilichoode  :Badpc:

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

> shanker enthaanu ingane.. south il alla ithinu hype koottendath.. north il aanu.. valla salman khane koodi vilichoode


Thts right..salmane or srk or Amir villikanamayirnu

----------


## michael

Gopiyannan villain aanellae polichu..............

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Thts right..salmane or srk or Amir villikanamayirnu


or hrithik or akki

----------


## xeon

As days pas by .. Kaththi is getting sharper and Sharper.. Dha ippo Eros joined the league .. Music + trailer + Movie  click aayal ARM + VJ + Anirudh  enthaanennu aascarum shankarum ariyum

----------


## GangsteR

> As days pas by .. Kaththi is getting sharper and Sharper.. Dha ippo Eros joined the league .. Music + trailer + Movie  click aayal ARM + VJ + Anirudh  enthaanennu aascarum shankarum ariyum


ithil appuram annan kandirikunnu.....

----------


## kandahassan

> As days pas by .. Kaththi is getting sharper and Sharper.. Dha ippo Eros joined the league .. Music + trailer + Movie  click aayal ARM + VJ + Anirudh  enthaanennu aascarum shankarum ariyum


Vijay INI enthokke kaanichalum Shankar padathinu munnil pidichu nilkkan kazhiyilla :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

> Gopiyannan villain aanellae polichu..............


Suresh gopi alla main villain.....up an Patel aanu  :Yes: 

Suresh gopi negative character aaya docter aanu .also upante father role aanu cheyyunnathu :Yes:

----------


## Viru

> Vijay INI enthokke kaanichalum Shankar padathinu munnil pidichu nilkkan kazhiyilla


ithe iragum enne paranje iruno  :Phhhh:

----------


## Viru

> As days pas by .. Kaththi is getting sharper and Sharper.. Dha ippo Eros joined the league ..* Music* + trailer + Movie  click aayal ARM + VJ + Anirudh  enthaanennu aascarum shankarum ariyum


Enthe click ailelum ithe sure shot ane 

Anirudh :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> As days pas by .. Kaththi is getting sharper and Sharper.. Dha ippo Eros joined the league .. Music + trailer + Movie  click aayal ARM + VJ + Anirudh  enthaanennu aascarum shankarum ariyum



 :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu: 

aduthathaayi numma target cheyyendath james cameroon ne aanu.. avatar 2 irangunna neram nokki oru kathiyo.. vadivalo.. gundo irakkanam.. kamaroonum ariyattae anirudhan chettanem vijayan chettanem..   :Yes3:

----------


## firecrown

Arnold Schwarzenegger confirming his presence 4 #Ai Grand Audio launch on Sept 15th at Chennai!  :Band:

----------


## firecrown

ZOMG! He's coming to Chennai. Sep 15. #AiMusicLaunch 

RT @Shankarshanmugh 
"I will be there"-Arnold Schwarzenegger

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRqrHz5fpiM

 :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Ai is a commercial entertainer, says PC Sreeram


Though the Ai teaser leak fiasco has taken the
internet by storm for the past few days, the film’s
audio launch buzz is not dusted yet. PC Sreeram,
the cinematographer of the film rues that he won’t
be able to attend the audio launch because of the
tight schedule of his Hindi film Shamitabh directed
by R. Balki. ”
“Ai is a commercial entertainer through and
through and this is the first time I’m associating
with a movie which has been shot on such a
massive scale. It has four amazingly choreographed
fights, one of them improvised by the fight master
of Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon , which is sure
to be of international standard”, says PC Sreeram
to a daily. He also raved about Vikram’s
performance in the film and remarked that Vikram
is born to act.
The much-awaited audio launch of the film is
scheduled on September 15th.

----------


## anupkerb1

> As days pas by .. Kaththi is getting sharper and Sharper.. Dha ippo Eros joined the league .. Music + trailer + Movie  click aayal ARM + VJ + Anirudh  enthaanennu aascarum shankarum ariyum



etra thala kuti ninalum karyam ilaa...james bond kondu cameo cheythal polum shankar munil oru irayeeee alaaa ee parajathonum ...pine ee *anirudh* :Hoennekollu:  :Vandivittu:   athinu matram valia sambhavam anenuu malayalathile Johny antony polum karuthunudakilaa ...apol anuu shankar...

----------


## GangsteR

Hollywood connection in Ai


Shankar is known to bring talents across the world to
make his venture as authentic as possible, and the latest
news is that, the ace director has roped a Stunt Director
who worked with, ‘Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon’ for an
important stunt sequence. The team ‘Ai’ has faced a minor
setback early this week as the teaser of the movie leaked
by a miscreant.
The audio launch of the movie is all set to take place in
Nehru Stadium on, September15th, and the official teaser
also will be released along with the songs. Rahman has
scored the songs while P.C. Sreeram has handled the
camera. Hollywood Superstar, Arnold Schwarzenegger will
be the chief guest for this mega event.

----------


## GangsteR

Terminator returns!
IndiaGlitz , [Saturday, September 06, 2014]


It has been many many years since we saw Arnold
Schwarzenegger is the famous role of Terminator and the
fans of that action sci fi movie have a surprise in store.
Sources say that Arnold will be acting in Terminator:
Genisys, the sequel, which is to be released next year!
Genisys was originally written to be the first film in the
Terminator trilogy and Paramount Pictures will release the
next two films in the years following this release. The final
film in the trilogy will be released in 2019 according to
sources.
The first of the new Terminator trilogy opens on the 1st of
July 2015 and will go on till 2019 so we will see a lot more
of Arnold in the next few years to come! Also, the movie
maker has the rights to the films only until 2019, so it is no
wonder they would make the most use of it by then.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's 'Ai' attracts more from Hollywood
IndiaGlitz , [Saturday, September 06, 2014]


Shankar's next film is Ai, starring Vikram and Amy Jackson
and is all set for release during Diwali. We already know
that the audio launch to be a star studded event with
Arnold flying down for it.
Sources say that the movie itself has the work of a
Hollywood stunt master in it too. A few action sequences
in the film have been done by none other than Yuen Woo-
ping, the stunt master for Crouching Tiger and Hidden
Dragon, one of the most successful action films ever to be
released in Hollywood.
PC Sreeram is the cinematographer for Ai, while AR
Rahman helms the music for the film. Along with Vikram
and Amy Jackson, Suresh Gopi, Upen Patel, Santhanam
and a few other stars will be a part of this grand film by
Shankar. This film is produced by Aascar Ravinchandran.

----------


## veecee

> Ai is a commercial entertainer, says PC Sreeram


athippo iyalu paranjittu veno ariyan  :Chairhit:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Arnold Schwarzenegger confirming his presence 4 #Ai Grand Audio launch on Sept 15th at Chennai!


adichu polica   

hoooooooooooooo romaaaanj

ith viral aakkanam  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> athippo iyalu paranjittu veno ariyan


xeon , kulfy .. etc ne pole ullavare udesichaayirikkum

----------


## kandahassan

Padam deepavalikku thanne irakkanam...kathiyum koduvaalumokke odi thallum  :Yes:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Padam deepavalikku thanne irakkanam...kathiyum koduvaalumokke odi thallum


Kaththi Diwali kundakum....Ai Vannalum Illelum

----------


## kandahassan

> Kaththi Diwali kundakum....Ai Vannalum Illelum


Thalayodu malsarikunna polalla Shankar padathinodu ettumuttunnathu :Laughing:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Thalayodu malsarikunna polalla Shankar padathinodu ettumuttunnathu


Thala ku Vila ille.... :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

Crouching tiger, hidden dragon stunt master in ai
Shankar - Vikram's Ai is slated for Diwali release and as of now the team is focusing on a grand audio launch, which will be happening on 15th of September at Nehru indoor stadium, Chennai.
Now the latest is that, PC Sreeram who is the
cinematographer of Ai has said that there are four amazing
action sequences and one of the stunt sequences got
improvised by Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon stunt
master.
Ai has Vikram, Amy Jackson, Suresh Gopi, Upen Patel,
Santhanam and many to it star cast. Produced by Aascar
Ravichandran, the film has music by AR Rahman.

----------


## GangsteR

Ai is a spectacular movie says arnold


As we informed earlier Hollywood Superstar Arnold will be releasing the audio of Ai.Now the latest is that, a video featuring
Arnold Schwarzenegger has been released by Sony music in which Arnold has confirmed his presence for the audio launch of Ai.
Arnold has said "Ai is a spectacular movie with a lot of
visual effects and I will be coming to India to celebrate the
grand audio launch of Ai". Arnold also congratulated
Shankar and called him as a great director.
Arnold added "Ai's audio launch will be a spectacular
event and I will be there for the grand celebration". Arnold
ended his speech with his typical Terminator-2 dialogue
"Hasta la vista, baby".
Ai's audio launch will be happening on September 15th at
Nehru Indoor stadium, Chennai. Other than Arnold, many
top stars from Kerala, Andhra and Bollywood are likely to
attend the function, the confirmed list will be out soon.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Padam deepavalikku thanne irakkanam...kathiyum koduvaalumokke odi thallum


thuppakki murukan , kolaveri anirudhan ,vettakkaaran vijayan.. 

head constable kuttan pillayodu paranjekkaam.. 3 ennathinem viratti vidaan.. chanthikk oro pedayum kodukkaan parayaam.. vallya vallya aalukal varunna sthalath alambundakkaaan nadakkunnu... :Badpc:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Kaththi Diwali kundakum....Ai Vannalum Illelum


pokumbo aarku poyi.. kathiyude kudumbathinu..  :Huh: 
ingane pinnil ninnum pinthunakkunnavarum paranju mooch kayattunnavarum appo kaanooola

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Thala ku Vila ille....


thalayude thallu kittunnath pole aayirikoola ith.. ath kittiyidam kond thaduthennu veeravadham paranju nadakkaam..  ith angane alla... sahathapikkaan polum aarum kaanoollaa.. ahankaram mooth irangiyathalle.. angane venam enne aarum parayoo  :Yes3:

----------


## GangsteR

> thalayude thallu kittunnath pole aayirikoola ith.. ath kittiyidam kond thaduthennu veeravadham paranju nadakkaam..  ith angane alla... sahathapikkaan polum aarum kaanoollaa.. ahankaram mooth irangiyathalle.. angane venam enne aarum parayoo


 :Yeye:   :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## samsha22

Ai should not be released on Diwali. Like other Sankar movies, it should be a solo release. ennale records okke pottikan pattu...

----------


## xeon

> thuppakki murukan , kolaveri anirudhan ,vettakkaaran vijayan.. 
> 
> head constable kuttan pillayodu paranjekkaam.. 3 ennathinem viratti vidaan.. chanthikk oro pedayum kodukkaan parayaam.. vallya vallya aalukal varunna sthalath alambundakkaaan nadakkunnu...


orupaadu angu armaadikkenda.. Kittendathu kittumbo manasilakum

----------


## xeon

> thalayude thallu kittunnath pole aayirikoola ith.. ath kittiyidam kond thaduthennu veeravadham paranju nadakkaam..  ith angane alla... sahathapikkaan polum aarum kaanoollaa.. ahankaram mooth irangiyathalle.. angane venam enne aarum parayoo


Bhayangaram thanne.. naadakathil enganum dialouges ezguthittundo?

----------


## KHILADI

arnold audio releasinu chennaiyil varunnundennu manoramayil undu. SG villian ano :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## KHILADI

chennaiku aroke ponundu?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> chennaiku aroke ponundu?


mammootty , chiranjeevi , arnold

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ai should not be released on Diwali. Like other Sankar movies, it should be a solo release. ennale records okke pottikan pattu...


solo rls aanallo 

bahubaliyum linga yum Ai ude oppam illallo

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> orupaadu angu armaadikkenda.. Kittendathu kittumbo manasilakum


ENNE CHONNEN  (pokiri vadivelu.jpg)

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Bhayangaram thanne.. naadakathil enganum dialouges ezguthittundo?


the judgement day (1999)
chiri simham (2000)
chiri simham reloaded (remake of chirisimham) (2001)
chiri simham part 2- ravanan makan rakshasan vaka (2002)- avasana nimisham avatharanathinulla anumathi nishedhichu.. pakaram 100 perude cinematic dance nadathi revenge cheythu. pakshe rehersals kaanan thanne mattu nadakangalude total viewrship nekkal  kooduthal undayirunu.. GHSS kodungallur's most hyped drama ever  
puli pidikkaanaayitt (2003)

ethenkilum kandittundo ?

nummade kidu dialogs okke und.. nee po mone sebastiaa..  :Yes3:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> arnold audio releasinu chennaiyil varunnundennu manoramayil undu. SG villian ano


arnold nte hastala vistala video kandille..

sharik vikram aanu villain ennu thonunu  :Adhupinne:

----------


## kandahassan

> arnold nte hastala vistala video kandille..
> 
> sharik vikram aanu villain ennu thonunu


Chittor gopi hero aakumo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## kandahassan

> the judgement day (1999)
> chiri simham (2000)
> chiri simham reloaded (remake of chirisimham) (2001)
> chiri simham part 2- ravanan makan rakshasan vaka (2002)- avasana nimisham avatharanathinulla anumathi nishedhichu.. pakaram 100 perude cinematic dance nadathi revenge cheythu. pakshe rehersals kaanan thanne mattu nadakangalude total viewrship nekkal  kooduthal undayirunu.. GHSS kodungallur's most hyped drama ever  
> puli pidikkaanaayitt (2003)
> 
> ethenkilum kandittundo ?
> 
> nummade kidu dialogs okke und.. nee po mone sebastiaa..


2002 il raktha poochandi..2003 il koviloor gopalanum ayalathe sundariyum..2005 il swapna maalika ..ithokke aanu mammal high schoolil kalicha dramas...ithil swapna maalika anu mohanlal pilkaalathu cinema yakkiyathu...lalettan cinimayil cheytha vesham naadakathil cheythu numma jilla kalolsavathile mikacha nadan aayi  :Band: 

Pinne plus 2 ..degree levalilum numma thakarthitund...degreekku padikkumpol .ithihaasyam enna peril njan nadakamezhuthi.athil njan takarthu....principal anumodichathu ipoozhum orkkunnu " thoppil bhasikkum nn pillakkum shesham as kaserayilirikan nammude collagil ninum oral praapthanaanu- athu njan anenokke  :Yahoo:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

:Badpc: .........

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KHILADI

> arnold nte hastala vistala video kandille..
> 
> sharik vikram aanu villain ennu thonunu


angerkithu accept cheyyenda oru karyavum illayirunnu

----------


## KHILADI

> .........


 :Girl Crazy: ............

----------


## kandahassan

> 


Upan Patel anu villain  :Angry:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

SG ye audio releasinu vilichille?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 2002 il raktha poochandi..2003 il koviloor gopalanum ayalathe sundariyum..2005 il swapna maalika ..ithokke aanu mammal high schoolil kalicha dramas...ithil swapna maalika anu mohanlal pilkaalathu cinema yakkiyathu...lalettan cinimayil cheytha vesham naadakathil cheythu numma jilla kalolsavathile mikacha nadan aayi 
> 
> Pinne plus 2 ..degree levalilum numma thakarthitund...degreekku padikkumpol .ithihaasyam enna peril njan nadakamezhuthi.athil njan takarthu....principal anumodichathu ipoozhum orkkunnu " thoppil bhasikkum nn pillakkum shesham as kaserayilirikan nammude collagil ninum oral praapthanaanu- athu njan anenokke


principal maar angane pala bhangi vaakkum parayum...
plus 1 il vach chirisimham remake cheythappol.. class le penkoch paranjath.. odivannu kettipidikkaan thonni ennaanu.. pakshe ath aa nerath mathrame thoniyulloo ennu  :Kalikkuva: 

pinne 10th le autograph eduthu nokkumbol ippozhum palarum mone sebastiaa.. ennokke dialogs kaanaam.. janangalude amgeekaram.. saadharanakkarude amgeekaaram.. athaanu oru kalakaranu valuth  :Yes3:

----------


## kandahassan

> principal maar angane pala bhangi vaakkum parayum...
> plus 1 il vach chirisimham remake cheythappol.. class le penkoch paranjath.. odivannu kettipidikkaan thonni ennaanu.. pakshe ath aa nerath mathrame thoniyulloo ennu 
> 
> pinne 10th le autograph eduthu nokkumbol ippozhum palarum mone sebastiaa.. ennokke dialogs kaanaam.. janangalude amgeekaram.. saadharanakkarude amgeekaaram.. athaanu oru kalakaranu valuth



Yes...njan jilla kalolsavathinu mikacha nadanayathinu shesham schoole thaaram ayirunnu..penkuttikal okke patham classil autograph ezhuthan ingot kondu varunaarunnu..enikkariyatha kuttikal vare autograph ezhuthikkan kondu varum..

Pinne naadakathil abhibayikkunnathinu munne nummaye ellarkkum ariyam..becauz schoolile ezhuthu malsarangalkellam numma aayirunnu no 1. Kadha...kavitha...cheru kadha..upanyaasam thudangi 14 itemthinu oru varsham enikku onnam sthanam kittiyitund..pinne quiz malsaram ennum enikku our haram ayirunnu...oru quizinu 50 I'll enikku 44 point kitti onnam sthanathu ethiyappil randam sthhanam nediya jithuvinu kittiyathu 21 point  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## BOND

Natipnal award il okkayum vikramum aykrikum last rpund

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Yes...njan jilla kalolsavathinu mikacha nadanayathinu shesham schoole thaaram ayirunnu..penkuttikal okke patham classil autograph ezhuthan ingot kondu varunaarunnu..enikkariyatha kuttikal vare autograph ezhuthikkan kondu varum..
> 
> Pinne naadakathil abhibayikkunnathinu munne nummaye ellarkkum ariyam..becauz schoolile ezhuthu malsarangalkellam numma aayirunnu no 1. Kadha...kavitha...cheru kadha..upanyaasam thudangi 14 itemthinu oru varsham enikku onnam sthanam kittiyitund..pinne quiz malsaram ennum enikku our haram ayirunnu...oru quizinu 50 I'll enikku 44 point kitti onnam sthanathu ethiyappil randam sthhanam nediya jithuvinu kittiyathu 21 point


njan 9th il padikkumbol aayirunu judgement day cheythath.. van hype aayirunu ente nadakam ennu paranju.. sambavam disaster aayirunu.. pakshe aarkkum onnum manasilayilla.. ath kond rakshapettu.. athil ninnum padicha paadam maximum scenes , maximum dialogs njan thanne ettedukkuka.. baakki ullavarude part ethra kurayunnuvo athrayum nannakum..  pinneed angott aa strategy aayirunu.. ellaam huge success um..

athinu munpum pinpum mono act nu vendi stage il kayariyappol ellaam 1st ennoru record um enikkund
tableu il 1 varsham thanne 1st um 3rd um adichittund.. ath aarum complaint cheythilla.. enkil 1 ennam disqualified aayaane

pinneed varshangalk shesham 2 vyathasatha sandharbhangalilayi 2 motivation classes il teams form cheyth oro team um oro machine aayi roopam praapikkan paranju.. 2 thavanayum worst machine ente team aayirunu.. pakshe 2 thavanayum combined 1st prize kittaan ente ottayal prakadanam sahayichu..dialogs onnumilla ennorkkanam.. ellaa team nteyum performances nissangathayode veekshich kazhiyumbo chummaa kayyadicha audience ente part vannappol thundering applause aayirunu.. 1st thavana dhulari mam paranjath enik ormayund.. you r a wonderful performer.. pinneed internal marks okke chummaa aano vannath
pinne quiz nte karyam paranjappozha orthath
after class , oru programme undayirunu.. ssd.. soft skill dvlpmnt.. appo oru thavana ssd yude vallya pulli vivek sir vannu oru quiz nadathi.. oro answer num 1 munch.. 20 il 18 ennam answer cheyyappettu..  3 per 1 veetham.. njan 15 ennam..  pakshe athoru niraasha aanu.. annu nammude viswaroopam kaanaan nammude koch undayirunilla.. absent aayirunu..
pinne orikkal malayalam varsham entho undayirunille.. 2004 ? or 2003 ... kavitha malsarathinu oru chullathiye kandappol njangal kurach per kayari.. harthal aayirunu subject.. njan chumma avale nokkiyirikkan kayariyathaanu.. vaayil thonniya comedy okke ezhuthi vacha njan first.. serious aayi ezhuthiyvar plingi..
angane ethra ethra sambavangal...njan ithonnum paranju kondu nadakkaarilla

----------


## GangsteR

> njan 9th il padikkumbol aayirunu judgement day cheythath.. van hype aayirunu ente nadakam ennu paranju.. sambavam disaster aayirunu.. pakshe aarkkum onnum manasilayilla.. ath kond rakshapettu.. athil ninnum padicha paadam maximum scenes , maximum dialogs njan thanne ettedukkuka.. baakki ullavarude part ethra kurayunnuvo athrayum nannakum..  pinneed angott aa strategy aayirunu.. ellaam huge success um..
> 
> athinu munpum pinpum mono act nu vendi stage il kayariyappol ellaam 1st ennoru record um enikkund
> tableu il 1 varsham thanne 1st um 3rd um adichittund.. ath aarum complaint cheythilla.. enkil 1 ennam disqualified aayaane
> 
> pinneed varshangalk shesham 2 vyathasatha sandharbhangalilayi 2 motivation classes il teams form cheyth oro team um oro machine aayi roopam praapikkan paranju.. 2 thavanayum worst machine ente team aayirunu.. pakshe 2 thavanayum combined 1st prize kittaan ente ottayal prakadanam sahayichu..dialogs onnumilla ennorkkanam.. ellaa team nteyum performances nissangathayode veekshich kazhiyumbo chummaa kayyadicha audience ente part vannappol thundering applause aayirunu.. 1st thavana dhulari mam paranjath enik ormayund.. you r a wonderful performer.. pinneed internal marks okke chummaa aano vannath
> pinne quiz nte karyam paranjappozha orthath
> after class , oru programme undayirunu.. ssd.. soft skill dvlpmnt.. appo oru thavana ssd yude vallya pulli vivek sir vannu oru quiz nadathi.. oro answer num 1 munch.. 20 il 18 ennam answer cheyyappettu..  3 per 1 veetham.. njan 15 ennam..  pakshe athoru niraasha aanu.. annu nammude viswaroopam kaanaan nammude koch undayirunilla.. absent aayirunu..
> pinne orikkal malayalam varsham entho undayirunille.. 2004 ? or 2003 ... kavitha malsarathinu oru chullathiye kandappol njangal kurach per kayari.. harthal aayirunu subject.. njan chumma avale nokkiyirikkan kayariyathaanu.. vaayil thonniya comedy okke ezhuthi vacha njan first.. serious aayi ezhuthiyvar plingi..
> angane ethra ethra sambavangal...njan ithonnum paranju kondu nadakkaarilla


ithu enthonnu essaya....  :Engane:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## House MD

Chala pila.. chala pila..chala pila... njanaraaaa myyooonnn....

----------


## GangsteR

Kaththi vs Ai - The battle lines are drawn
Sep 07, 2014



The battle lines are drawn for the biggest box office battle in recent years, with Kaththi and Ai getting set to clash for Diwali in October. Before the respective releases of the films, the audio of both the films would be released in September 3rd week, just 3 days apart.
While Ai's audio, released by Sony Music, would be out on
September 15 in the presence of Arnold Schwarzenegger at
the Nehru Indoor Stadium in Chennai, Kaththi's audio,
released by Eros Music, would be unveiled on 18th
September at the Leela Palace Hotel in Chennai.
A.R.Rahman reunites with Shankar and Vikram for yet
another outing in Ai, while Anirudh joins hands with
A.R.Murugadoss and Vijay for the first time in Kaththi. Both
the groups of fans are busy making the biggest noise for
their favorite star's upcoming release and the excitement
can be clearly felt. Just stop by Twitter, and you would
know what we are talking about as new hashtags and daily
trends are the way to go for Kaththi and Ai.

----------


## GangsteR

Maheshbabu to join Rajinikanth, Kamal Haasan and Arnold for Ai audio launch



The much-anticipated audio launch of Shankar’s
Ai is likely to be a great spectacle and a starry
affair in Tamil cinema, thanks to the doyens of
south Indian film industry who will be attending the
event on September 15th in Nehru Indoor
Stadium, Chennai. The latest to join the list of
celebrities who are expected to grace the occasion
is Tollywood superstar Maheshbabu. Few days
back, Shankar attended the audio launch of
Maheshbabu’s Aagadu in Hyderabad.
Now, it’s payback time for Maheshbabu.
Rajinikanth and KS Ravikumar, who are currently
busy shooting a long schedule for Lingaa in
Hyderabad, will fly down to Chennai for the event.
And,Kamal Haasan who is shooting for Papanasam
has also promised to attend the event, says a
source in the know. Meanwhile, Sony Music is
likely to release a single from the album composed
by AR Rahman before the audio launch to create
more buzz and gain mileage.

----------


## GangsteR

PC Sreeram calls Amy Jackson ‘the ultimate beauty’



PC Sreeram has called Amy Jackson the ultimate
beauty and raves about her performance in Ai
directed by Shankar. Time and again, PC Sreeram
has been tweeting about Amy Jackon’s looks in Ai
and even shared few photographs of her from the
film few days back. “No one else would have
suited the role she essayed, despite being signed
on for the movie at the last minute,” he says. He
was also praise for Mollywood actor Suresh Gopi
who plays a pivotal role in the film.
The audio launch is slated to happen on
September 15th in Nehru Indoor Stadium as
planned, confirmed Aascar Ravichandran few days
back. It is eagerly awaited for the big profile
celebrities who are likely to grace the occasion. AI
has music by AR Rahman.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

bolly big 5 il ninnum aarenkilum undayirunenkil

----------


## megamaestro

> njan 9th il padikkumbol aayirunu judgement day cheythath.. van hype aayirunu ente nadakam ennu paranju.. sambavam disaster aayirunu.. pakshe aarkkum onnum manasilayilla.. ath kond rakshapettu.. athil ninnum padicha paadam maximum scenes , maximum dialogs njan thanne ettedukkuka.. baakki ullavarude part ethra kurayunnuvo athrayum nannakum..  pinneed angott aa strategy aayirunu.. ellaam huge success um..
> 
> athinu munpum pinpum mono act nu vendi stage il kayariyappol ellaam 1st ennoru record um enikkund
> tableu il 1 varsham thanne 1st um 3rd um adichittund.. ath aarum complaint cheythilla.. enkil 1 ennam disqualified aayaane
> 
> pinneed varshangalk shesham 2 vyathasatha sandharbhangalilayi 2 motivation classes il teams form cheyth oro team um oro machine aayi roopam praapikkan paranju.. 2 thavanayum worst machine ente team aayirunu.. pakshe 2 thavanayum combined 1st prize kittaan ente ottayal prakadanam sahayichu..dialogs onnumilla ennorkkanam.. ellaa team nteyum performances nissangathayode veekshich kazhiyumbo chummaa kayyadicha audience ente part vannappol thundering applause aayirunu.. 1st thavana dhulari mam paranjath enik ormayund.. you r a wonderful performer.. pinneed internal marks okke chummaa aano vannath
> pinne quiz nte karyam paranjappozha orthath
> after class , oru programme undayirunu.. ssd.. soft skill dvlpmnt.. appo oru thavana ssd yude vallya pulli vivek sir vannu oru quiz nadathi.. oro answer num 1 munch.. 20 il 18 ennam answer cheyyappettu..  3 per 1 veetham.. njan 15 ennam..  pakshe athoru niraasha aanu.. annu nammude viswaroopam kaanaan nammude koch undayirunilla.. absent aayirunu..
> pinne orikkal malayalam varsham entho undayirunille.. 2004 ? or 2003 ... kavitha malsarathinu oru chullathiye kandappol njangal kurach per kayari.. harthal aayirunu subject.. njan chumma avale nokkiyirikkan kayariyathaanu.. vaayil thonniya comedy okke ezhuthi vacha njan first.. serious aayi ezhuthiyvar plingi..
> angane ethra ethra sambavangal...njan ithonnum paranju kondu nadakkaarilla


You are really awesome bro  :Clap3:

----------


## kallan pavithran

:Dash3:   :Dash3:  

ithano ipolathe puluvadi malsaram thread......  :Vandivittu:

----------


## MHP369

enth verppikkala 2um

----------


## megamaestro

> ithano ipolathe puluvadi malsaram thread......


What? Talentsine angeekarikkan padikkedo . puchikkan eluppamaanu  :Toobad: 



> enth verppikkala 2um

----------


## josemon17

:salut: 

tinjuJISHNU and kandahassan

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3NyJFEFYbA

ith njan ippozha kaanunath

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> You are really awesome bro


also kandan is a mandan  :Yes3:

----------


## Madhavanunni

:Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## kandahassan

> also kandan is a mandan


Mandan ninte kunjameda husband  :Kettoda:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


Vijayanum pokunundo  :Laughing:

----------


## K K R

Entammo  :Ho:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## STRANGER

Nalla entertaining thread. Parayanullathu okke onnu churuki paranjirunengil kollam aayirunu :Fight1:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Mandan ninte kunjameda husband


ath vere oru mandan  :Yes3:

----------


## Iam RMU

Hamo ethoke epola vayiche,anyayam  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Iam RMU

> principal maar angane pala bhangi vaakkum parayum...plus 1 il vach chirisimham remake cheythappol.. class le penkoch paranjath.. odivannu kettipidikkaan thonni ennaanu.. pakshe ath aa nerath mathrame thoniyulloo ennu pinne 10th le autograph eduthu nokkumbol ippozhum palarum mone sebastiaa.. ennokke dialogs kaanaam.. janangalude amgeekaram.. saadharanakkarude amgeekaaram.. athaanu oru kalakaranu valuth


ayyapa  :Ho:   :Gathering:

----------


## MVP

> 2002 il raktha poochandi..2003 il koviloor gopalanum ayalathe sundariyum..2005 il swapna maalika ..ithokke aanu mammal high schoolil kalicha dramas...ithil swapna maalika anu mohanlal pilkaalathu cinema yakkiyathu...lalettan cinimayil cheytha vesham naadakathil cheythu numma jilla kalolsavathile mikacha nadan aayi 
> 
> Pinne plus 2 ..degree levalilum numma thakarthitund...degreekku padikkumpol .ithihaasyam enna peril njan nadakamezhuthi.athil njan takarthu....principal anumodichathu ipoozhum orkkunnu " *thoppil bhasikkum nn pillakkum shesham as kaserayilirikan nammude collagil ninum oral praapthanaanu- athu njan anenokke*


ivane bedi bachu kollan ivide aarumille ?  :Ho:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> SG ye audio releasinu vilichille?


nayakan vikram polum guest alla!!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> SG ye audio releasinu vilichille?


hala halo mr.romeo master very very romantic star.. aa pattinte remix Ai il und.. vikram and SG annan aanu stage performance.. kidu brake dance aayirikum

----------


## michael

@GangsteR ningal  thread vitto....kandan and tinju kayyil aanello thread ippol.

----------


## kandahassan

> hala halo mr.romeo master very very romantic star.. aa pattinte remix Ai il und.. vikram and SG annan aanu stage performance.. kidu brake dance aayirikum


Indraprastham enna movieyil "internetin magic" ennoru song und ..athu aa timeile blockbuster song arunnu...mammtim vikravum anyaaya dance...theateril aalkkarokke paattinoppam chuvadu veyppu...chikku chikku chikku chelam enna varikalaanu ettavum mass :Band: 

Athu pole ithum kidukkatte  :Yeye:

----------


## Shivettan

:Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR ningal  thread vitto....kandan and tinju kayyil aanello thread ippol.


pilleru arumadikattae  :Yahoo:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> pilleru arumadikattae


shishukkalkk athrayum neram rest  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

ഓരോ ദിവസവും ഓരോ വലിയ വാർത്തകൾ ആണ് ഈ
ഷങ്കർ - വിക്രം ചിത്രത്തിനെക്കുറിച്ച്
ലഭിക്കുന്നത്. ഏകദേശം രണ്ടര വർഷത്തോളം ഒരു
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങിനും മറ്റുമായി ചിലവഴിക്കുക.
ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമാ ചരിത്രത്തിൽ 'ഐ' എന്ന സിനിമ
ഇപ്പോഴേ ഒരു മഹാസംഭവമായി മാറിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു.
ദീപാവലി റിലീസ് ആയി തിയേറ്ററുകളിൽ എത്താൻ
തയ്യാറെടുക്കുന്ന ചിത്രം പല കളക്ഷൻ
റെക്കോർഡുകളും തിരുത്തിക്കുറിക്കും എന്ന്
ഇപ്പോഴേ ഉറപ്പായിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു.
ഒരു മാധ്യമ പ്രവർത്തകനോട് 'ഐ'യുടെ നിർമ്മാതാവ്
ആസ്കാർ രവിചന്ദ്രൻ പറഞ്ഞത്, ദീപാവലി റിലീസ്
ആയി വിജയ് ചിത്രമായ 'കത്തി'യോടൊപ്പം 'ഐ'
റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാൻ തനിക്ക്
തെല്ലും ഭയമില്ലായെന്നാണ്. അതിന്
കാരണം തന്റെ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ മേന്മയിന്മേലുള്ള
വിശ്വാസം തന്നെയാണെന്ന് രവിചന്ദ്രൻ
അടിവരയിട്ടു പറയുന്നു. ചില
ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ നിർമ്മാണമുൾപ്പടെയുള്ള മൊത്ത
ബഡ്ജറ്റ് തുകയാണ് താൻ തന്റെ ഈ
സിനിമയുടെ പ്രമോഷന്
വേണ്ടി മാത്രം ചിലവഴിക്കുന്നതെന്നും അത്
തനിക്ക് 'ഐ' തിരികെ നൽകുമെന്ന്
വിശ്വാസമുണ്ടെന്നും രവിചന്ദ്രൻ കൂട്ടിച്ചേർത്തു.
'ഐ' ഇപ്പോഴേ റെക്കോർഡുകൾ തകർത്ത് തുടങ്ങി.
ഇപ്പോൾ ലഭിക്കുന്ന റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ
പ്രകാരം 'ഐ'യുടെ സാറ്റലൈറ്റ് അവകാശം ജയ
ടി വിക്ക് റെക്കോർഡ് തുകയായ 25 കോടി രൂപയ്ക്ക്
വിറ്റു എന്നാണ് അറിയാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞത്.
മോഹൻലാലും വിജയ്യും ഒന്നിച്ചഭിനയിച്ച
'ജില്ല'യുടെ സാറ്റലൈറ്റ് തുകയായ 18
കോടി രൂപയുടെ റെക്കോർഡാണ് ഇപ്പോൾ
പഴങ്കഥയായത്. സണ് ടി വി യായിരുന്നു 'ജില്ല'
സ്വന്തമാക്കിയത്.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ഓരോ ദിവസവും ഓരോ വലിയ വാർത്തകൾ ആണ് ഈ
> ഷങ്കർ - വിക്രം ചിത്രത്തിനെക്കുറിച്ച്
> ലഭിക്കുന്നത്. ഏകദേശം രണ്ടര വർഷത്തോളം ഒരു
> ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങിനും മറ്റുമായി ചിലവഴിക്കുക.
> ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമാ ചരിത്രത്തിൽ 'ഐ' എന്ന സിനിമ
> ഇപ്പോഴേ ഒരു മഹാസംഭവമായി മാറിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു.
> ദീപാവലി റിലീസ് ആയി തിയേറ്ററുകളിൽ എത്താൻ
> തയ്യാറെടുക്കുന്ന ചിത്രം പല കളക്ഷൻ
> റെക്കോർഡുകളും തിരുത്തിക്കുറിക്കും എന്ന്
> ...


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> ഓരോ ദിവസവും ഓരോ വലിയ വാർത്തകൾ ആണ് ഈ
> ഷങ്കർ - വിക്രം ചിത്രത്തിനെക്കുറിച്ച്
> ലഭിക്കുന്നത്. ഏകദേശം രണ്ടര വർഷത്തോളം ഒരു
> ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഷൂട്ടിങ്ങിനും മറ്റുമായി ചിലവഴിക്കുക.
> ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമാ ചരിത്രത്തിൽ 'ഐ' എന്ന സിനിമ
> ഇപ്പോഴേ ഒരു മഹാസംഭവമായി മാറിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു.
> ദീപാവലി റിലീസ് ആയി തിയേറ്ററുകളിൽ എത്താൻ
> തയ്യാറെടുക്കുന്ന ചിത്രം പല കളക്ഷൻ
> റെക്കോർഡുകളും തിരുത്തിക്കുറിക്കും എന്ന്
> ...


 :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## National Star

> 


tanan serious aanu.. sarikkum  :Ennekollu:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

:Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: ..........  
 @veecee  :Thnku: .....  mention cheythathinu......

illel miss aayene

----------


## GangsteR

A.R.Rahman @ arrahman 
Candid shot from the EPK shoot for Shankar's Ai

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> tanan serious aanu.. sarikkum


double serious  :Band:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

@Nithz apol 'Ai' alla allae...."I" aanallae

----------


## GangsteR

Sony Music South @ SonyMusicSouth
A.R.Rahman - Shankar - Vikram! And the hashtags for the
super soundtrack of the movie 'i', are #i and #iMusic Do
RT.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> @Nithz apol 'Ai' alla allae...."I" aanallae


Adyam I arnnu.Then Ai Ayi...Sathyam Shankar Nu mathram ariyam

----------


## Nithz

> @Nithz apol 'Ai' alla allae...."I" aanallae


Yap... "I" Think So :)

----------


## Nithz



----------


## kandahassan

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


Anyaaym Anna anyaayam  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


moonji.. "I" aanalle

annyan varunnath vare anyan aayirunu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


malakku paint adicho ??  :Ahupinne:

----------


## kandahassan

> malakku paint adicho ??


Vendi vannal Shankar annan athum cheyyum  :Band: 

Randakka songil lorikk kannum mookkum varacha teamz aanu  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

Got Some Location Stills Of "I" Will Upload Soon...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

"Ai" aano "I" aano...atleast athillenkilum oru theerumanam aaya?

----------


## GangsteR

> "Ai" aano "I" aano...atleast athillenkilum oru theerumanam aaya?


athum oru suspence

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> "ai" aano "i" aano...atleast athillenkilum oru theerumanam aaya?


i 
i
i
i
i
i
i
i

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Got Some Location Stills Of "I" Will Upload Soon...


vegamaakatte :Giveup:

----------


## kandahassan

> athum oru suspence


Ai yum "I" um onnumaavilla avasanam title "HOY" ennakum  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

*Amy Jackson @ i_am_amyjackson 
 I am SO excited for the music release of my new
movie, I!! Only 6 more days to go ..*

----------


## GangsteR

*Sony Music South @ SonyMusicSouth
A.R.Rahman's Adhiradi songs for Director Shankar's #i from Monday, September 15th! 6 days to go for #iMusic .*

----------


## kandahassan

> *Amy Jackson @ i_am_amyjackson 
>  I am SO excited for the music release of my new
> movie, I!! Only 6 more days to go ..*


Ee padathode Amy yude thaaramoolyam kuthichuyarum ..aval salary kuthane koottum  :Yeye: 

Shankar nalkiya role nirasicha Samantha field out aakatte  :Angry: 

Amy vs Samantha fight in diwaali  :Yeye:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> i 
> i
> i
> i
> i
> i
> i
> i





> athum oru suspence


Ethayalum tamil il meaning ulla reethiyil alle peru vekkan pattu....

----------


## Nithz

> vegamaakatte


Angane beegara pics onnum alla.. 

just shooting location stills and some fuctions stills :)

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Ee padathode Amy yude thaaramoolyam kuthichuyarum ..aval salary kuthane koottum 
> 
> Shankar nalkiya role nirasicha Samantha field out aakatte 
> 
> Amy vs Samantha fight in diwaali


Amy mathram alla...vikrathinte adutha 5 varshathekulla mileage ethu thanne....

Samantha ee time kondu oru 10 padam cheythu kanum....shankarinu date koduthal kudumbathil polum pokan pattula...

----------


## kandahassan

> Ethayalum tamil il meaning ulla reethiyil alle peru vekkan pattu....


"I - venkitta raaman " ennu vallathum aayirikkumo title  :Ahupinne:

----------


## kandahassan

> Amy mathram alla...vikrathinte adutha 5 varshathekulla mileage ethu thanne....
> 
> Samantha ee time kondu oru 10 padam cheythu kanum....shankarinu date koduthal kudumbathil polum pokan pattula...


Athum Sheri aanu  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR

Mahesh babu will not be attending ai\'s audio launch


Though Kollywood media buzz state that Telugu Superstar Mahesh Babu will be attending Ai's audio launch in Chennai,
the actor has clarified that he will not be attending the audio launch. Speaking to Telugu media, the actor has said that he couldn't attend Ai''s audio launch due to prior commitments.
Ai's audio launch will be happening on September 15 in
Chennai and Hollywood Superstar Arnold Schwarzenegger
will be the chief guest. Sources say that Ai team has
approached Mammootty, Prithviraj, Rajinikanth, Kamal
Haasan and many others for the audio launch, so that the
event will be one of the biggest audio launches in Tamil
cinema.
The confirmed list of celebrities attending Ai's audio launch
will be out soon. Stay tuned for more updates..

----------


## GangsteR

> Ethayalum tamil il meaning ulla reethiyil alle peru vekkan pattu....


Trailer kandal manassilakum last portion sreddichu nokiyal mathi.. "I" filminu suit aakunna title aanu...

----------


## GangsteR

Edited........

----------


## GangsteR

Superstar opts himself out of 'Ai' audio launch
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, September 09, 


The makers of ‘AI’ have invited many biggies across all the
languages and the Telugu Super Star Mahesh Babu is one
among them. Yesterday, some reports did ensure that he
will be attending the function, but this morning he had
clarified the media about his availability. He says, I’m stuck
up with my prior commitments for my next release
‘Aagadu’ which is getting released on September 19th and
I wish the team ‘Ai’ all the best for their dream project.
The audio launch will happen at the Nehru Stadium and it
might be telecasted live in a popular channel. ‘Ai’ features
Vikram in many roles and Amy Jackson in the female lead.
Hollywood’s great, Arnold will join our own Superstars
Kamalhassan, Rajinikanth, Mamootty, and Prithviraj to
grace the occasion.

----------


## xeon

> Ee padathode Amy yude thaaramoolyam kuthichuyarum ..aval salary kuthane koottum 
> 
> Shankar nalkiya role nirasicha Samantha field out aakatte 
> 
> Amy vs Samantha fight in diwaali



EE AI Deewali release confirmed aano ?

----------


## xeon

> Mahesh babu will not be attending ai\'s audio launch
> 
> 
> Though Kollywood media buzz state that Telugu Superstar Mahesh Babu will be attending Ai's audio launch in Chennai,
> the actor has clarified that he will not be attending the audio launch. Speaking to Telugu media, the actor has said that he couldn't attend Ai''s audio launch due to prior commitments.
> Ai's audio launch will be happening on September 15 in
> Chennai and Hollywood Superstar Arnold Schwarzenegger
> will be the chief guest. Sources say that Ai team has
> approached Mammootty, Prithviraj, Rajinikanth, Kamal
> ...


*Mahesh Babunu athinalle time.. He is a Brand, He is the King, He is the emperor ......  King of Telugu ....  One and only one Mahesh Babu ........*   :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Nithz

The confusions around 'I' cleared !



Director Shankar and his team have finally put a stop to the confusions surrounding the title of the director's upcoming chef d'oeuvre, with Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles. Henceforth, it isn't 'Ai', but just 'I'.

The team confirmed the change through an official poster release, that had the names of Shankar, Vikram, Aascar Films, AR Rahman, and the two lyricists, who have worked in the movie - Karky and Kabilan.

The title logo is in red and embossed in what looks like building blocks. Well, what's the significance? What do you think?

.

----------


## xeon

> The confusions around 'I' cleared !
> 
> 
> 
> Director Shankar and his team have finally put a stop to the confusions surrounding the title of the director's upcoming chef d'oeuvre, with Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles. Henceforth, it isn't 'Ai', but just 'I'.
> 
> The team confirmed the change through an official poster release, that had the names of Shankar, Vikram, Aascar Films, AR Rahman, and the two lyricists, who have worked in the movie - Karky and Kabilan.
> 
> The title logo is in red and embossed in what looks like building blocks. Well, what's the significance? What do you think?
> ...


but aa golden saadanam kidu aarunnu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> EE AI Deewali release confirmed aano ?


I confirmed aanu.. vere chilarude karyam ariyilla

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  Waiting For Release

----------


## GangsteR

> EE AI Deewali release confirmed aano ?


Fear factor  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's Vikram film titled 'I'
 It is official the title of Shankar's magnum opus will henceforth be known as I and not as earlier referred as AI. AR Rahman himself has referred to the film as I and Sony Music has come out with a new I logo.
I produced by Aascar Films V Ravichandran has Vikram,
Amy Jackson and Suresh Gopi in the lead with music by
AR Rahman. The audio of the film will be launched by
Hollywood action hero Arnold Schwarzenegger on
September 15 at the Nehru Stadium in Chennai.
I is gearing up for a big world wide Diwali release

----------


## xeon

> I confirmed aanu.. vere chilarude karyam ariyilla


Ai confirmed ennu aarelum paranjo? kaththi official statement vannu

----------


## xeon

> Fear factor


oru fear facorum illa. Shankarinodu muttan ampere ulla nadan Rajini kazhinjal VJ  maathre oluu.. ividuthe Kaththi kku ittu thaangal kandondu chodichatha

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ai confirmed ennu aarelum paranjo? kaththi official statement vannu


sep 15 audio .. pinne 1 month.. athilum neelunnath enganeyaa

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> oru fear facorum illa. *Shankarinodu muttan ampere ulla nadan Rajini kazhinjal VJ  maathre oluu*.. ividuthe Kaththi kku ittu thaangal kandondu chodichatha


swapnam thyajichaal swargam labikkum  :Band:

----------


## xeon

> sep 15 audio .. pinne 1 month.. athilum neelunnath enganeyaa


ente ponnu machan enjan angane tharkkikkan paranjathalla. eniku theater onnu anwesikkanam.. ivide kottarakara minervayil morning 6.00 kaththi fans show kaanum. so athu kazhinju oru 10.30 or 11 show I kku keranam. Anchal aakananu chance.. njangal oru 5 perundu. so ippole plan cheyyanam.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's 'Ai' is 'I' from now
Time:12:56 am Date: Sep 10, 2014


Filmmaker Shankar's Tamil magnum opus "Ai" will
henceforth be called "I". The change of title was intimated
by Sony Music India on their official Twitter page.
Sony Music South has acquired the music rights of "I",
scheduled to be released Sep 15.
"We are just 5 days away from the #iAudioLaunch! The
A.R Rahman Adhiradi #iMusic album is coming your way
on Monday! #i," Sony Music South tweeted Wednesday.
The film's official poster was also unveiled in the tweet.
"I" features Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles. It is
reportedly made on a budget of Rs.180 crore, and has
been on floors for nearly two years.
The film's post-production work featuring a lot of visual
effects is currently underway.
Hollywood star Arnold Schwarzenegger is expected to
attend the audio launch of the film, which is produced by
Aascar Ravichandran.

----------


## GangsteR

> oru fear facorum illa. Shankarinodu muttan ampere ulla nadan Rajini kazhinjal VJ  maathre oluu.. ividuthe Kaththi kku ittu thaangal kandondu chodichatha


ithinu munpu vjijaydae ethu film irangiyittundu shankar filmintae koodae?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ente ponnu machan enjan angane tharkkikkan paranjathalla. eniku theater onnu anwesikkanam.. ivide kottarakara minervayil morning 6.00 kaththi fans show kaanum. so athu kazhinju oru 10.30 or 11 show I kku keranam. Anchal aakananu chance.. njangal oru 5 perundu. so ippole plan cheyyanam.


athinu same day aano 1day vyathasam ille 22nd 23rd angane alle

----------


## xeon

> ithinu munpu vjijaydae ethu film irangiyittundu shankar filmintae koodae?


Aha athu shari.. ethu film aanu anagne irangenda saahacharyam vannathu..
?  

ini ninakku nirbandhamaengnil Nanban Shankar VJ film orumichanu irangiyathu.. Annante track record vechu ithuvare padam aareyum bhayannu irakkathirunnittilla

----------


## xeon

> athinu same day aano 1day vyathasam ille 22nd 23rd angane alle


appol vishayamilla

----------


## amarnath

Kathi has more bottlenecks to cross to get released .

Ai has officially announced atleast in telugu make it more or less confirmed release.

----------


## xeon

> Kathi has more bottlenecks to cross to get released .
> 
> Ai has officially announced atleast in telugu make it more or less confirmed release.


Why more or less? Kaththi confirmation vendi wait cheyyuva?

----------


## baazigar89

:Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## amarnath

> Why more or less? Kaththi confirmation vendi wait cheyyuva?


I is sold to Jaya so they will get 30 tax exemption for sure.A distributor will always look for more profitable route.

Lyca needs be sorted out clearly without that assurance Distributors will set hard terms and conditions to Kathi,Hope you get .
Movie wise Kathi is ready but there are more 'Preferences' in Ai favour with Oscar having Bigger hand in distribution.Lets see

----------


## xeon

> I is sold to Jaya so they will get 30 tax exemption for sure.A distributor will always look for more profitable route.
> 
> Lyca needs be sorted out clearly without that assurance Distributors will set hard terms and conditions to Kathi,Hope you get .
> Movie wise Kathi is ready but there are more 'Preferences' in Ai favour with Oscar having Bigger hand in distribution.Lets see



Bro Kaththi OCT 23 inu illa enna ARM or production house naale official aayi condirm cheythaal naale vaikittu allengil day after tomorrow "I" Aascar confirm cheyyum Diwalikku .. illannu thonnunnundo?

----------


## amarnath

> Bro Kaththi OCT 23 inu illa enna ARM or production house naale official aayi condirm cheythaal naale vaikittu allengil day after tomorrow "I" Aascar confirm cheyyum Diwalikku .. illannu thonnunnundo?


ARM tried his Max to change to Foxstar to avoid problem but Lyca subhaskaran is not leavit it.But you never know both may clash or anyone may at last moment leave for various reason.

Diwali can accomadate two biggies but AI is too biggie anyway letc.

----------


## xeon

> ARM tried his Max to change to Foxstar to avoid problem but Lyca subhaskaran is not leavit it.But you never know both may clash or anyone may at last moment leave for various reason.
> 
> Diwali can accomadate two biggies but AI is too biggie anyway letc.


Bro Like any one as a Shankar and Chiyyaan ardent fan I too look forward for Ai with huge expectation and wish it to be the biggest hit from India demolishing all the records set by those idiotic bollywoodies .. mean while, as a Die Hard VJ fan, I am exited for Kaththi. So a parallel release will affect both the films and I will be sad for that

----------


## amarnath

> Bro Like any one as a Shankar and Chiyyaan ardent fan I too look forward for Ai with huge expectation and wish it to be the biggest hit from India demolishing all the records set by those idiotic bollywoodies .. mean while, as a Die Hard VJ fan, I am exited for Kaththi. So a parallel release will affect both the films and I will be sad for that



Thats understandable hope both gets their deserved victory in their own way

----------


## Nithz

"I" Tracks Ithu aanu ennu kelkunnu.. 

1. Yaaro
2. Aiyla aiyla
3. Poo idhalkal
4. Unnodu naan

----------


## Nithz

"I" Tracks Ithu aanu ennu kelkunnu.. 

1. Yaaro
2. Aiyla aiyla
3. Poo idhalkal
4. Unnodu naan

----------


## Nithz

As I Told Yesterday Going To Post The Location Stills Of "I"

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Nithz



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> "I" Tracks Ithu aanu ennu kelkunnu.. 
> 
> 1. Yaaro
> 2. Aiyla aiyla
> 3. Poo idhalkal
> 4. Unnodu naan


verum 4 ennam ????????  :Adhupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

Thanz nithz ....repped

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


 :Giveup:  :Band:

----------


## Nithz

> verum 4 ennam ????????


atha njanum aalojiche  :Toobad: 

Chilappo 2 ennam koodi kanum..

----------


## Nithz

> Thanz nithz ....repped


Thank You  :Thnku:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> atha njanum aalojiche 
> 
> Chilappo 2 ennam koodi kanum..


chelappo 5 ennam undakulloo.. sivaji yil 5 ennam , anniyan il 5 ennam ...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Thanz nithz ....repped


Am Waiting....

----------


## Nithz

> chelappo 5 ennam undakulloo.. sivaji yil 5 ennam , anniyan il 5 ennam ...


5 engilum minimum venam.. 4 oru gum illa

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 5 engilum minimum venam.. 4 oru gum illa


5 + theme

5 days kazhinjaal aiyla aiyla  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

http://andhraboxoffice.com/info.aspx...&cid=8&fid=855

ith ippozhaa kaanunath..
telugu 30cr record
kerala minimum 7cr kaanumayirikum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ഫാൻസുകളുടെ പോർവിളികൾ അധികം ഇല്ലാത്ത,
എന്നാൽ വീര്യത്തിന് തെല്ലും കുറവ് വരാത്ത ഒരു
തമിഴ് പോരാട്ടമാകും ഈ ദീപാവലിക്ക് നടക്കുക
എന്ന് ഏറെക്കുറെ ഉറപ്പായിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു. ഇന്ത്യൻ
സിനിമയുടെ ഷോ മാൻ ഷങ്കർ ചിയാൻ
വിക്രമിനൊപ്പം ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന
'ഐ'യും ഇളയദളപതി വിജയ്യെ നായകനാക്കി സൂപ്പർ
സംവിധായകൻ എ ആർ മുരുകദാസ് ഒരുക്കുന്ന
'കത്തി'യുമാണ്
ഇത്തവണത്തെ ദീപാവലി വെടിക്കെട്ടിന്
തിരി കൊളുത്തുക.
മൂന്നു ദിവസത്തെ വ്യത്യാസത്തിലാണ് ഈ
ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ ഓഡിയോ റിലീസ് നടക്കുക.
സെപ്റ്റംബർ 15ന് ചെന്നൈയിലെ നെഹ്രു ഇൻഡോർ
സ്റ്റേഡിയത്തിൽ ഹോളിവുഡ് സൂപ്പർ
താരം അർനോൾഡ് ഷ്വാർസനേഗർ
മുഖ്യാതിഥിയായി എത്തുന്ന
ചടങ്ങിലായിരിക്കും 'ഐ'യുടെ ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ച്
നടക്കുക. ഓസ്കാർ അവാർഡ് ജേതാവ് എ ആർ റഹ്മാൻ
സംഗീതം നിർവ്വഹിക്കുന്ന 'ഐ'യുടെ പാട്ടുകൾ
റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്നത് സോണി മ്യൂസിക്സ് ആണ്.
സെപ്റ്റംബർ 18നാണ്
'കത്തി'യുടെ ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ച് നടക്കുക.
ചെന്നൈയിലെ ഹോട്ടൽ ലീല
പാലസിലായിരിക്കും എറോസ് മ്യൂസിക്
പുറത്തിറക്കുന്ന 'കത്തി'യുടെ പാട്ടുകളുടെ ലോഞ്ച്
നടക്കുക. സംഗീത ലോകത്തെ പുതിയ സെൻസേഷൻ
എന്നറിയപ്പെടുന്ന അനിരുദ്ധ് ആണ്
'കത്തി'യുടെ ഗാനങ്ങൾക്ക് ഈണം പകരുന്നത്.

----------


## Viru

*The motion poster I*

----------


## asuyalu

ithu kidukkumennu thonunnu  :cheers:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

Amy all thrilled with AI
Actress Amy Jackson is all thrilled and eagerly awaits the release of the audio of AI, directed by Shankar. It has music by A R Rahman.Vikram plays the lead role. The event would be graced by Hollywood actor Arnold Schwarzenneger and superstar
Rajinikanth. Amy Jackson has taken to twitter and
expressed her eagerness to be part of the show.
Amy Jackson meanwhile is getting ready to share the
screen with Udhayanidhi for the movie Gethu.

----------


## GangsteR

[b]Who Are Attending I (Ai) Audio Release? Find Guestlist Here...

Arnold
Arnold Schwarzenegger's presence has been confirmed by the Hollywood actor himself.


Rajinikanth
Shankar had gone to Karnataka to meet and invite Rajinikanth, who has been busy filming his next movie Lingaa in Shimoga district. The superstar has confirmed his presence.


Kamal Hassan
Kamal Hassan was part of a historical moment when he along with KS Ravikumar made Jackie Chan attend the audio launch function of Dasavatharam . Now, the Universal Star will be releasing the audio of I with Arnold and Rajini.


Mammootty
Malayalam superstar Mammooty has reportedly confirmed his presence to be part of the audio launch function of I .


Aishwarya and Abhishek
Aishwarya & Abhishek Bachchan Aishwarya Rai and Abhishek Bachchan are expected to attend the audio launch function of I .

Vijay
Illayathalapathy Vijay will be reportedly taking a break
from the Hyderabad schedule of his forthcoming movie
Kaththi to attend the I audio launch.

Mani Ratnam
Ace director Mani Ratnam will be gracing the audio
launch event of I .


KS Ravikumar
Director KS Ravikumar will be present at the I audio
launch.


AR Murugadoss
AR Murugadoss, who is a friend of Shankar, will be
taking part in the audio release event of I .



Prabhu Deva
Prabhu Deva is expected to come down to Chennai for
the I audio release function.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *The motion poster I*


ith athra motion onnumalla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ithu kidukkumennu thonunnu


urappaano ?

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz

> *The motion poster I*


Chumma Ee pic Mathram Motion Poster ennu paranju varathirunna mathiyayirunnu.. 

oru Unseen Pic Of Chiyaan Koodi vannirunnengil  :Band:

----------


## asuyalu

> urappaano ?


thonunnu ennalle paranjullu  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## sangeethlal99

8 tracks..from ARR .yahooo....... :Giveup:  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


janga jagaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Giveup:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Padam release date vallom confirmed aayo?

----------


## Nithz

> padam release date vallom confirmed aayo?


diwali release aanu man...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> diwali release aanu man...


Kathi koode undo?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Kathi koode undo?


undennaa parayunnath  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> undennaa parayunnath


Athinentha Ennekollu idunne

----------


## kandahassan

May be India's first giga blockbuster  :Band:

----------


## maryland

> Athinentha Ennekollu idunne


after all, it is tinju..... :Secret: 
beware..... :Giveup:

----------


## maryland

> May be India's first giga blockbuster


little superstar irangum ennu paranju pattichalle... :Sad:

----------


## xeon

Ai ... Innu digital poster undo ?

----------


## GangsteR

> Ai ... Innu digital poster undo ?


ningalku matramae irakkavo  :Yeye:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Ai ... Innu digital poster undo ?


Undu.........

----------


## Nithz

Shankar

#i finished all d patch works, planing to shoot d balance song soon after d audio launch. Happy to share dat Rajni sir joins Arnold on sep 15th.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

#Chiyaan #Vikram in # I song track
list, Audio from Sept 15th
1. Pookkalae Sattu Oyivedungal sung
by Haricharan, Shreya Ghoshal
2. Ladio sung by Nikita Gandhi
3. Mersalaayitten sung by Anirudh
Ravichander, Neeti Mohan
4. Mersalaayitten (Remix) sung by
Anirudh Ravichander, Neeti Mohan
5. Ennodu Nee Irundhal sung by AR
Rahman, Sid Sriram Sunitha Sarathy,
6. Ennodu Nee Irundhal (Reprise) sung
by Sid Sriram, Sunitha Sarathy
7. Unmai Kadhal sung by Chinmayi,
Sid Sriram
8. Koncha Konchamai sung by Aditya
Rao, Natalie Di Luccio
#iMusic #iAudioLaunch on Sep 15

----------


## Nithz



----------


## SAM369

> 


*Kidilam....*

----------


## GangsteR

> Shankar
> 
> #i finished all d patch works, planing to shoot d balance song soon after d audio launch. Happy to share dat Rajni sir joins Arnold on sep 15th.


shankar anna rlz date koodi para..chilarkku vishwasam varattae

----------


## GangsteR

> 


enta ithu?

----------


## SAM369

*BGM* :Ho:  :thumright:  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## SAM369

> enta ithu?


*motion poster*

----------


## GangsteR

*‘I’ – Motion Poster | Vikram, Shankar| A.R Rahman*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...v-google&gl=IN

----------


## GangsteR

> 





> *motion poster*


kandu...polichu sambavam BGM  :Band: 

* FIRST LOOK MOTION POSTER* 

  @Paapi8thstd
@Bodyguard Jayakrishnan
  @ParamasivaM@Laleattan
      @Don Mathew
      @JabbaR
      @kunjumon
      @Kashinathan
      @Jo Johnson
      @KulFy
      @PEACE THRU WAR
      @chinju01
      @tinjuJISHNU
      @David Billa
      @KRRISH2255
      @AjinKrishna
      @Balram
      @TWIST
      @yodha007
      @JIGSAW
      @Mayavi 369
      @MALABARI
      @SUDHI
      @kireedam
      @abcdmachan
      @mukkuvan
      @JJK
      @Chirakkal Sreehari
      @MHP369
      @Aattiprackel Jimmy
      @Frankenstein
      @K K R
      @MVP
      @maryland
      @Brother
      @ACHOOTTY
      @ballu
      @GaniThalapathi
      @Gopikrishnan
      @dipu10
      @wayanadan
      @Vigathakumaran
      @kandahassan
      @xeon
      @plk
      @Shivettan
      @Saathan
      @SadumoN
      @singam
      @Spunky
      @Viru
      @Dylan
      @ThaLaPathi
      @Bunny
      @National Star
      @jawoose
      @kumar
      @Frankenstein
      @Digambaran
      @visakh r
      @OxY
      @kevin
      @sherlock holmess
      @Munaf ikka
      @KHILADI
      @baazigar89
      @sethuramaiyer
      @sreeoman
      @Iyyer The Great
      @firecrown
      @Madhavanunni
      @KingOfKings
      @SAM369
      @Iam RMU
      @ULTIMATE STAR
      @Paapi8thstd
      @POKIRI
      @Flackyz
      @ITV
      @michael
      @loudspeaker
      @rtrtrt
      @saamy
      @arunkp
      @firecrown
      @nmaks
      @Jaisonjyothi
      @sankarsanadh
      @EK rules
      @Nithz
      @KeralaVarma
  @PunchHaaji
      @josemon17
      @PRINCE
      @Deewana
      @KoLLaM ShA
      @amarnath
      @avd
      @iddivettu shamsu
   @Ravi Tharagan
      @solomon joseph
      @BangaloreaN
      @manuarjun
      @bens
      @STRANGER
      @PaandyNaattu Thangam
      @moviebuff
      @Gafoorkadosth
      @JabbaR
      @TWIST
      @LALIKKA
      @RAM KOLLAM
      @Yuvaa
      @Saaradhi
      @anupkerb1
      @Naradhan
      @KARNAN
      @NANBAN
      @AslaN
      @Karikamuri Shanmugan
      @sarath k
      @pammuty

----------


## anupkerb1

:Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup: 


Ai
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## SAM369

*Another official Poster of #I !
*

----------


## PunchHaaji

Tried the BGM in my soundbar.. Epic... Room kidungi!!!!

----------


## GangsteR

edited. ...

----------


## anupkerb1

eni evide band melam taneee....trailer kodi vanallll oru load savam vizhum 



 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## anupkerb1

> * FIRST LOOK MOTION POSTER* 
> 
>  @Paapi8thstd
> @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan
>  @ParamasivaM@Laleattan
>      @Don Mathew
>      @JabbaR
>      @kunjumon
>      @Kashinathan
> ...


kandu bodichee. ... 
angu bolywud cinemkaku Ai oru  beeshnii akannn agrahikkunuuuu ....

----------


## Daniel John

wow  :cheers:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Polichaduki..........wow...

----------


## anupkerb1

Sabhavam vanapol Tinju kanan ilalloo ... ban cheytho ??? 

Tinju annaaa odiii vadaaa makaleeee ... :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> *Another official Poster of #I !
> *


 :Band: ......

----------


## Iam RMU

eni Vikram"s Character valla Alien um aaano ?  :Thinking:  ...

----------


## ParamasivaM

Hmm... Interesting.

----------


## Reporter

:Ho: enthonnaa ithu trailor koodi vannaal :Band:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

BGM.....headset vechu kettu nokike...

----------


## Saathan

> 


enikku athra pidichilla  :Adhupinne:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> enikku athra pidichilla


poor animation!! not upto mark. but bgm kidu!!

----------


## AjinKrishna

polichu... Kidilan... Kikkidilan..

----------


## Kashinathan

Waiting.....

----------


## kandahassan

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## akshaycool

I  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## akshaycool

> 


*Chiyaan*  :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## akshaycool

> 


polichuu  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## National Star

i.. Vikaram  :Yahoo:

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## AjinKrishna

I BEAUTY 

I THE UGLY TRUTH

 :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## firecrown

bgm  :Band: 

design  :Nea:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> kandu...polichu sambavam BGM 
> 
> * FIRST LOOK MOTION POSTER* 
> 
>   @Paapi8thstd
> @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan
>   @ParamasivaM@Laleattan
>       @Don Mathew
>       @JabbaR
> ...


*THE GREATEST KIDILAN MOTION POSTER EVER* 
 :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> *THE GREATEST KIDILAN MOTION POSTER EVER*


Kathi motion poster was better...   :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## singam

Motion poster ok.. njan kurachu koodi expect cheythu...   :Adhupinne:

----------


## Nithz

> Kathi motion poster was better...


kathi Motion Poster Allallo athinu Oru News Paper Ad Aayirunnille ??

----------


## Viru

I am Beauty
I am the Ugly Truth
I will see you soon

 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Viru

> kathi Motion Poster Allallo athinu Oru News Paper Ad Aayirunnille ??


athe thane ayirunu motion poster

pakshe ithe thane super athe vache oke nokiyal

----------


## GangsteR

> kathi Motion Poster Allallo athinu Oru News Paper Ad Aayirunnille ??


xerox aarnu

----------


## PunchHaaji

> kathi Motion Poster Allallo athinu Oru News Paper Ad Aayirunnille ??


2.3 million likes!!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

repeat cheyth kandu kondirikunnu  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> May be India's first giga blockbuster


SOUTH INDIA's REPLY to NORTH INDIA's SHOLAY  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Athinentha Ennekollu idunne


nalla oru divasam aayath kond.. onnum parayunilla

----------


## dipu10

teaser  :Ahupinne: 

bgm  :Giveup: 

rumoursil paranj ketta theme thaneyaanale.. ithh engane varuo aaavo... shankar annanil van pratheeksha..!!

----------


## Nithz

> repeat cheyth kandu kondirikunnu


Same Hereee Repeat Mode ONNN

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Another official Poster of #I !
> *


*GAMBEERAM*  :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz

> 2.3 million likes!!


This is a copy of a news paper ad the design and all are same..




Views I num kittum kando Upload cheythittu manikkorukal alle aayullu..

----------


## Don Mathew

Ishtapettilla.... :Ahupinne:

----------


## anupkerb1

> 2.3 million likes!!


Ai thudagiyatale ulo. . . pedikanda . . tinju anan ulapol oru jetyum record kndu pokila . .

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


 :Band: 

ineem undallo kure divasangal.. cant wait

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar’s ‘I’ fetches high price in Telugu


Tamil blockbuster director Shankar’s I is now in final
stages of post production and movie is getting ready for a
bumper audio function on September 15th.
The Telugu rights have been acquired for a very high price
of about 30 Crores. The audio function is also being
planned with an expenditure of almost 7 Crores!
Shankar is confident that this visual effects film will shake
the Box Office in a big way. Vikram and Amy Jackson will
be seen as the lead pair in this movie and Oscar
Ravichandran is the producer.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Kathi motion poster was better...


thamasha parayunnathinu oru limit venam.. 
athentho kutti kali aayirunu.. ith padathinte feel kittum.. athevide kidakkunnu.. ithevide nilkunu.. 
alla kathi poster entha udesichath? ithinte bgm , captions okke kandaayiruno?

----------


## singam

> thamasha parayunnathinu oru limit venam.. 
> athentho kutti kali aayirunu.. ith padathinte feel kittum.. athevide kidakkunnu.. ithevide nilkunu.. 
> alla kathi poster entha udesichath? ithinte bgm , captions okke kandaayiruno?


enthu kutti kali.. kaththi yude theme journalism ennanu news. so athu athinte teaseril undu... athil padathinte feel kittum...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

title koduthirikkunath GREAT WALL um athinte ullil love nte color aaya RED um aano ? oru doubt   :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> enthu kutti kali.. kaththi yude theme journalism ennanu news. so athu athinte teaseril undu... athil padathinte feel kittum...


uvva.. ith kaanumbol prathyekich explanation onnum venda..

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Superb. 
Shankar
A.r.R
Vikram*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Enicku KathThi Thanneyanu Ithinekal Ishtapetathu. Ithu Quete Cheythu Enikitu Thanganda..ITHu Ente Opinion Anu , Oru Tinju Paranjalum Matila.*

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> kandu...polichu sambavam BGM 
> 
> * FIRST LOOK MOTION POSTER* 
> 
>   @Paapi8thstd
> @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan
>   @ParamasivaM@Laleattan
>       @Don Mathew
>       @JabbaR
> ...


BGM polichu...  :Giveup:

----------


## Sal kk

Title mean for? Eye or njan.....

----------


## GangsteR

> Title mean for? Eye or njan.....


njan...  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Sal kk

> njan...


same title two movies :Yeye: randum nummade muthukal :Giveup:

----------


## ITV

Velayudham-7amArivu-RaOne pole this year 
Kaththi - I - Happy New Year

----------


## veecee

hambambo kidu kidu  :Clap:   :Clap: 
bgm  :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## veecee

> eni Vikram"s Character valla Alien um aaano ?  ...


body building - drug expirement - pani paalumvellam

----------


## Jaguar

ithu tamil padamalle..............

----------


## Laleattan

> ithu tamil padamalle..............


Yes. suresh gopi und padathil

----------


## GangsteR

> same title two moviesrandum nummade muthukal


sheriyanu... title randum different languages aanennae ullu

----------


## ikkafan

Entho ...ishtapetilla :Sad: oru amaturish item .padam kidukum :Yahoo:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Iam RMU

> body building - drug expirement - pani paalumvellam


apo vinayan sir approach thane  :Ennekollu:

----------


## xeon

> This is a copy of a news paper ad the design and all are same..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Views I num kittum kando Upload cheythittu manikkorukal alle aayullu..


athinte theam athanu ..after all Ai first look BGM ozhichal waste

----------


## xeon

*Kathi first look news ad aano alliyonnokke padam irangumbo manasilaakum.. Ee digital posterile aa BGM onnu maatti nirthiyaal lalettante LALMAGIX piller cheyyum ithilum kidilamaayi animation* . @Nithz

----------


## kandahassan

> apo vinayan sir approach thane


Shankarum as raajamouliyum kazhinjal vinayan thanne  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


chullesh  :Giveup:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Shankarum as raajamouliyum kazhinjal vinayan thanne


pakshe aadyam paranja 2 perum ithuvare item padam eduthittilla :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Velayudham-7amArivu-RaOne pole this year 
> Kaththi - I - Happy New Year


 :Hammer: 

I ne degrade cheythu thudangi  :Vedi: 

pinne vishal ne maranno ?

----------


## SUDHI

> *Another official Poster of #I !
> *



vikraM valla bheekara sathvam aaano..... :Laughing:    motion posterile look, ippo dhe ee posteril angerude kai kandille.....ent
hero entho...

----------


## Mayavi 369

Kerala Distrtn Thameens Aayirikkum  :Read:

----------


## singam

> Kerala Distrtn Thameens Aayirikkum


aahaaa... appo Kaththi..?

----------


## ikkafan

Kathide pani kazhiyan chancund .frst day initial undavum as a vj film in.kerala.baki ith kondovum mikavarum.vikram formayal mallus kerikanum also sankarum koode ullapo .kathi kurach viyarkum atleast in kerala :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> aahaaa... appo Kaththi..?


Ath Vendhar Aanenn Parayunnu ; Nalla Amnt Aan Chotikunath

----------


## ikkafan

> Kerala Distrtn Thameens Aayirikkum


 :Ho: appo kathiyo ?

----------


## kandahassan

Ente ponno.....AP regionil 800 theaters il aanu " manoharudu" rlz  :Band: 

Diwaaali shankarinodippan  :Yeye:

----------


## singam

> Ath Vendhar Aanenn Parayunnu ; Nalla Amnt Aan Chotikunath


Shibu vittu kodukko..? shibu anallo next vijay padathinte co producer..

----------


## kandahassan

Padam 2 .45 minute und with 5 songs and 4 main fight sequences :Yeye:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Kathide pani kazhiyan chancund .frst day initial undavum as a vj film in.kerala.baki ith kondovum mikavarum.vikram formayal mallus kerikanum also sankarum koode ullapo .kathi kurach viyarkum atleast in kerala


I ku nalla wom undayal families ulpede kerum...kathiku wom vannal polum athundavila

----------


## singam

> Ente ponno.....AP regionil 800 theaters il aanu " manoharudu" rlz Diwaaali shankarinodippan


Diwali big telugu release onnum illale.. appo chakara ayirikkum

----------


## anupkerb1

> Kathide pani kazhiyan chancund .frst day initial undavum as a vj film in.kerala.baki ith kondovum mikavarum.vikram formayal mallus kerikanum also sankarum koode ullapo .kathi kurach viyarkum atleast in kerala


kathi I orumichu varan chance kuravanuu ...vanal kerala matram alaaa.Tn KAthi  :Hang:  ...evide kathi fans oolathum kuuthum enuu parayam enalathee. .. Orumichu vanal endha undaka enuu nanayi ariyamm... ..

----------


## kandahassan

> Shibu vittu kodukko..? shibu anallo next vijay padathinte co producer..


Kathi thameensum Ai sree kaleeshwari ayirikkum...

Ai kku 4 .5 crore anu chidikkunnathu  :Ho:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Padam 2 .45 minute und with 5 songs and 4 main fight sequences


song shooting polum complete teranatilaaa...apolekum durantn elam manasilaki kalajalooo ....

----------


## ikkafan

> I ku nalla wom undayal families ulpede kerum...kathiku wom vannal polum athundavila


athanu njnum paranje .onnukil kathi thuppaki or athinum mukalil varanam .alenkil ai oru blw avg item avanam .chncs r less .better kathi maativekanatha nalath.

----------


## singam

> I ku nalla wom undayal families ulpede kerum...kathiku wom vannal polum athundavila


allenkilum pothuve tamil padangalkku angane families varumo.. except if they are hyped projects like I

----------


## ikkafan

> kathi I orumichu varan chance kuravanuu ...vanal kerala matram alaaa.Tn KAthi  ...evide kathi fans oolathum kuuthum enuu parayam enalathee. .. Orumichu vanal endha undaka enuu nanayi ariyamm... ..


shankar moviyude munnil pidchu nilkan chillara padam onnum pora.rajnikanth oke anu oppo enkil tn il ok.but ith,nokkam.

----------


## singam

> Kathi thameensum Ai sree kaleeshwari ayirikkum...Ai kku 4 .5 crore anu chidikkunnathu


Tinjunte prediction vechanenkil 4.5kum small amount aanu.. minimum 7c enkilum venam..

----------


## kandahassan

> kathi I orumichu varan chance kuravanuu ...vanal kerala matram alaaa.Tn KAthi  ...evide kathi fans oolathum kuuthum enuu parayam enalathee. .. Orumichu vanal endha undaka enuu nanayi ariyamm... ..


Ee Ranu padangalum orumichu vannal nashtam kathikku thnne..kathikku keralathilum Tamil naatilum ake kuttunna theaters eduthal athu aikku AP I'll kittunnathinte pakuthi polum aakilla  :Yes:

----------


## anupkerb1

> allenkilum pothuve tamil padangalkku angane families varumo.. except if they are hyped projects like I


Tamil movies family varilanu aruu parajuu ? Anniyan ran more than 50 days in thrissur (recent example)

jayaramnt oruu koothara padam kanan poyapolum SIvaji kanan ladies que nikunudarnuu  ...Sooryan anenu thjonnu

----------


## SAM369

*APyil Diwalikke Vere Telugu Padam Onnum ellalle* :Gamer1:

----------


## kandahassan

> song shooting polum complete teranatilaaa...apolekum durantn elam manasilaki kalajalooo ....


Editiingun dubbingum vare kazhinju  :Kettoda:

----------


## ikkafan

Ithil aake ulla oru kallukadi amy anu  :Ahupinne: avalk pakaram nayans mathiyarunnu.atleast oru kaju enkilum  :Vandivittu:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Editiingun dubbingum vare kazhinju


Song shoot ternatilaaa...inale oru update kandu...audio lauch sesham anuu bakii shoot

----------


## kandahassan

> *APyil Diwalikke Vere Telugu Padam Onnum ellalle*


Illa....ai and happy new year mathram...vijay padam avde 50 theater kittum  :Laughing:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Shankar
> 
> #i finished all d patch works, planing to shoot d balance song soon after d audio launch. Happy to share dat Rajni sir joins Arnold on sep 15th.



Thzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## SAM369

> Illa....ai and happy new year mathram...vijay padam avde 50 theater kittum


*enthina ,Poojai koodi Undakum ennu Thonunnu*

----------


## kandahassan

> Song shoot ternatilaaa...inale oru update kandu...audio lauch sesham anuu bakii shoot


1 song remain..athu shoot cheythu lastil add cheythal pore...

----------


## singam

> Tamil movies family varilanu aruu parajuu ? Anniyan ran more than 50 days in thrissur (recent example)jayaramnt oruu koothara padam kanan poyapolum SIvaji kanan ladies que nikunudarnuu  ...Sooryan anenu thjonnu


athu thanneyella njanum paranje.. 'except for hyped projects'...

----------


## SAM369

*Shankar’s ‘I’ fetches high price in Telugu
vikram-ai
Tamil blockbuster director Shankar’s I is now in final stages of post production and movie is getting ready for a bumper audio function on September 15th.
The Telugu rights have been acquired for a very high price of about 30 Crores. The audio function is also being planned with an expenditure of almost 7 Crores!
Shankar is confident that this visual effects film will shake the Box Office in a big way. Vikram and Amy Jackson will be seen as the lead pair in this movie and Oscar Ravichandran is the producer.*

----------


## kandahassan

> Ithil aake ulla oru kallukadi amy anu avalk pakaram nayans mathiyarunnu.atleast oru kaju enkilum


Amy ultra beauty ennanu kettathu  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> athu thanneyella njanum paranje.. 'except for hyped projects'...


yes ..hyped movies aanenkil families maximun support undaakum..Avatar okae, English movie aayittu koodi tvm padmanaphayil 150 days odiyittundu..full families aarnu

----------


## anupkerb1

> *Shankar’s ‘I’ fetches high price in Telugu
> vikram-ai
> Tamil blockbuster director Shankar’s I is now in final stages of post production and movie is getting ready for a bumper audio function on September 15th.
> The Telugu rights have been acquired for a very high price of about 30 Crores. The audio function is also being planned with an expenditure of almost 7 Crores!
> Shankar is confident that this visual effects film will shake the Box Office in a big way. Vikram and Amy Jackson will be seen as the lead pair in this movie and Oscar Ravichandran is the producer.*


Aaa kashinu malayalathil oru superstar movie cheyaloooo ...

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithil aake ulla oru kallukadi amy anu avalk pakaram nayans mathiyarunnu.atleast oru kaju enkilum


kaju n nayanz okae outdated aayi ....amy ithil kidukkum

----------


## kandahassan

> *Shankar’s ‘I’ fetches high price in Telugu
> vikram-ai
> Tamil blockbuster director Shankar’s I is now in final stages of post production and movie is getting ready for a bumper audio function on September 15th.
> The Telugu rights have been acquired for a very high price of about 30 Crores. The audio function is also being planned with an expenditure of almost 7 Crores!
> Shankar is confident that this visual effects film will shake the Box Office in a big way. Vikram and Amy Jackson will be seen as the lead pair in this movie and Oscar Ravichandran is the producer.*


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## ikkafan

> kaju n nayanz okae outdated aayi ....amy ithil kidukkum


nayans outdatedo :Beee:

----------


## Viru

> Ithil aake ulla oru kallukadi amy anu avalk pakaram nayans mathiyarunnu.atleast oru *kaju enkilum*


verupiche thalliyene enkil  :puker:

----------


## Viru

> kaju n nayanz okae outdated aayi ....amy ithil kidukkum


Nyaans ore kidilan BB undakiyite 1 kollam polum ayilla enite outdated enno  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## GangsteR

> nayans outdatedo





> Nyaans ore kidilan BB undakiyite 1 kollam polum ayilla enite outdated enno




nayanz nalla aged aayillae, athu kanan undu pazhaya glue ipol illa...... kaju aanel pinnae padam kananda, veruppeeru aayirikkum..shankar adyam samantayae aanu cast cheytathu..due to some pblm she cant act, athu entayalum nannaayi

----------


## Viru

> Amy ultra beauty ennanu kettathu


kanan kolam pine abhinaikanum ariyam

madrasapattinam :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## ikkafan

> nayanz nalla aged aayillae, athu kanan undu pazhaya glue ipol illa...... kaju aanel pinnae padam kananda, veruppeeru aayirikkum..shankar adyam samantayae aanu cast cheytathu..due to some pblm she cant act, athu entayalum nannaayi


nayansine paranja ivde chorapuzha ozhukum.raja raniyil aa saree undutha nikna scene :Ho: samnthyo .kidukiyene :Ennekollu:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Viru

> nayanz nalla aged aayillae, athu kanan undu pazhaya glue ipol illa...... kaju aanel pinnae padam kananda, veruppeeru aayirikkum..shankar adyam samantayae aanu cast cheytathu..due to some pblm she cant act, athu entayalum nannaayi


Nayan n kajal same age ane,engane nokiyalum kajalinekal oke far better ane nayan

----------


## Viru

> nayansine paranja ivde chorapuzha ozhukum.raja raniyil aa saree undutha nikna scenesamnthyo .kidukiyene


Pinalla nayans :Band:

----------


## Viru

> 





> 


Kidilan  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Shibu vittu kodukko..? shibu anallo next vijay padathinte co producer..


Aascar Films Avarude AI , Viswa 2 , Bhoologam Ith 3 Vech Entho Deal Und

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Kathi thameensum Ai sree kaleeshwari ayirikkum...
> 
> Ai kku 4 .5 crore anu chidikkunnathu


Sreekaleeswari Next Padam Uthamavillan Aan ; Vere Onnum Deal Aayittilla

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Kathide pani kazhiyan chancund .frst day initial undavum as a vj film in.kerala.baki ith kondovum mikavarum.vikram formayal mallus kerikanum also sankarum koode ullapo .kathi kurach viyarkum atleast in kerala


Nummade Varsham Ann Irakkanam Enn Paranj Ranjith Shankar Status Ittitund  :Laughing:

----------


## Viru

> Nummade Varsham Ann Irakkanam Enn Paranj Ranjith Shankar Status Ittitund


I,Kaththi,HNY ithe moonum vanal pine athe irakan theater engane kitum

----------


## singam

> Aascar Films Avarude AI , Viswa 2 , Bhoologam Ith 3 Vech Entho Deal Und


I or V2 eduthal Bhoologam free ayirikkum..:laughing:

----------


## ikkafan

> Nummade Varsham Ann Irakkanam Enn Paranj Ranjith Shankar Status Ittitund


marketing trick anu :Vandivittu: sure ayum irakula :Yes: enn pratheekshikkam :Sad:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> marketing trick anusure ayum irakulaenn pratheekshikkam


Irakkunath Nammude Playhouse  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> I,Kaththi,HNY ithe moonum vanal pine athe irakan theater engane kitum


Kittilla , Ath Sure Aan

----------


## Mayavi 369

> I or V2 eduthal Bhoologam free ayirikkum..:laughing:


Latest Arinjath

I ~ Thameens

Kathhi ~ Vendhar

Happy New Year ~ Jawahar Films

Ithil Changes Varan Chance Und As Chila Areas MG Amnt Aan Chotikunath

----------


## ikkafan

> Irakkunath Nammude Playhouse


oh wowwww .appo kathiyum I yum rls maativknda varum .keralathil pavnglk thtr kitilla :Ennekollu:  :Crying: pothuve durbala pinne garbiniyum enn paranja polayi

----------


## GangsteR

> nayansine paranja ivde chorapuzha ozhukum.raja raniyil aa saree undutha nikna scenesamnthyo .kidukiyene


nayanz munpu kollaarnu, prabhudeva kai vecha sesham koora aayi  :Yeye:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> oh wowwww .appo kathiyum I yum rls maativknda varum .keralathil pavnglk thtr kitillapothuve durbala pinne garbiniyum enn paranja polayi


Ranjith Shankarin Rlz Maattanam Enn Paranj Msg Ayachitt Reply Onnum Illa  :Read:

----------


## GangsteR

> 


perfect class shot ..... :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ranjith Shankarin Rlz Maattanam Enn Paranj Msg Ayachitt Reply Onnum Illa


Madras kerala distribution aara?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Mayavi 369

> Madras kerala distribution aara?


Vendhar Movies Ennan Arinjath

----------


## Mayavi 369

@singam 

Kathhi Kerala Rights With Thameens ; Pulli TVM Area Matram Cheyyan Aan Plan Enn ; Bakki Areas Vilkunnu

I All Kerala Cheyyanum Aan Plan  :Yes3:

----------


## SAM369

> Ee padathode Amy yude thaaramoolyam kuthichuyarum ..aval salary kuthane koottum 
> 
> Shankar nalkiya role nirasicha Samantha field out aakatte 
> 
> Amy vs Samantha fight in diwaali


*Samantha to quit films!
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/e...w/42242194.cms*

----------


## GangsteR

> Vendhar Movies Ennan Arinjath


okie macha..

----------


## GangsteR

> *Samantha to quit films!
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/e...w/42242194.cms*


avalkku budhi undu  :Yeye:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> *Samantha to quit films!
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/e...w/42242194.cms*


Nee Ini Aare Pidikkum  :Read:

----------


## SAM369

> Nee Ini Aare Pidikkum


 :Moodoff:  :Moodoff:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 


 :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ITV

> I ne degrade cheythu thudangi 
> 
> pinne vishal ne maranno ?


POOJAI Hari filmalle, van racy aayirikkum

Arinjathu vechu padam Deepavalikku release illa

Producer is looking for a solo release to get maximum screens which is impossible for Deepawali mainly because of Kaththi. Also VFFnte Pandiyanadu and Naan Sigappu Manithan hit aayathu kondu Poojai theatre charting was easy, Hari movie ennathum added plus aayi

----------


## visakh r

> kathi I orumichu varan chance kuravanuu ...vanal kerala matram alaaa.Tn KAthi  ...evide kathi fans oolathum kuuthum enuu parayam enalathee. .. Orumichu vanal endha undaka enuu nanayi ariyamm... ..


orumichu vannal keralathil kathi kku problm undu....pksshe tn il no problm for kathi...and itz also ARM movie..

----------


## visakh r

> POOJAI Hari filmalle, van racy aayirikkum
> 
> Arinjathu vechu padam Deepavalikku release illa
> 
> Producer is looking for a solo release to get maximum screens which is impossible for Deepawali mainly because of Kaththi. Also VFFnte Pandiyanadu and Naan Sigappu Manithan hit aayathu kondu Poojai theatre charting was easy, Hari movie ennathum added plus aayi


vishal inte MGR eppa relese..........padam pettiyil aayoo

----------


## ITV

> vishal inte MGR eppa relese..........padam pettiyil aayoo


Eppol venelum release aakaam
Sundar C-Vishal teamnte adutha padam started

----------


## michael

1st look ippozhaanu kandathu.......njerichu..eagerly waiting....

----------


## KRRISH2255

Hamboo... Kidukkii... BGM Kidu...  :Giveup:

----------


## Viru

> orumichu vannal keralathil kathi kku problm undu....pksshe tn il no problm for kathi...and itz also ARM movie..


keralathil kaththi thane kidu opening edukum atleast first day enkilum

Arm-vijay after thuppaki :Giveup:  Thuppakide first day crowd ipozhum maranitilla

----------


## veecee

> apo vinayan sir approach thane


 :Chairhit: 

@tinju jishnu 
ivane ninakku vittu tarunnu...
kollenda, kayyum kaalum thalli odichu vittal mathi

----------


## GangsteR

> athe ... Selfie pullayekkal Ai yile oru song chartil 2 days engilum top cheyyumo?


oru vj fantae rodhanam

----------


## xeon

> oru vj fantae rodhanam


Rodhanam nannayi muzhangunnundu... baaiiiiiii bhaiiiiii  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## ITV

November / December release

----------


## AslaN

Chiyan da  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> November / December release


agraham aano

----------


## GangsteR

> Rodhanam nannayi muzhangunnundu... baaiiiiiii bhaiiiiii


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

Kaavile ammachiyaane....Pani Kaththi-ka  :Phhhh:  . Aascar Ravi-ku JJ ammayude aduthu nalla holda...onnum illathey pulli diwaliku confirm ennu angu urapikilla. Kaththi-ku last moment pani kittan ulla ella sagajariyamum kaanaan endu. Safe aaganamengail Lyca maaranam. Ini angane release aayalum...Padam naanayilel Govinda Govinda.....and same applies to I ...padam nannayilel swaga due to the tough competition. BTW Thuppaki samayathu, Thuppaki got U..though there were some violence.... But now censor is very strict..Ellam kazhichum gunichum nokumbo...Kathikaa pani kittan kooduthal chances :Stinker:

----------


## K K R

ee padathine choriyaanum aalkar ondo  :Doh:

----------


## K K R

Spaar item  :Band:

----------


## singam

> ee padathine choriyaanum aalkar ondo


ee padathe choriyan aarkum agrahamilla.. kaththiyum koode ullathu kondu kaththiku pani kittum (thats true if both releases on same day), etc etc ennokke parayumbo fans mindathirikkumo..

----------


## SAM369

> November / December release


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Hail

> ee padathine choriyaanum aalkar ondo


Online choriyanmare kurichulla ente "chorinju theerunna jeevithangal" vaayichittille? :salim Kumar:pokkiriraja:

 :Vandivittu:

----------


## Nithz

Heard MERECAL AAYITEN Sung By Anirudh

Duration : 5.02   :Band:   :Band: 


AWESOME !!!!!!!

Waiting For The Full I Tunes 

Kaadhalan Time Is Back  :Giveup:   :Clap3:   :Band:

----------


## Digambaran

ithinte koode irangiyal kathi chappathi aavum... 

better postpone or prepone.

----------


## nickynicky

> Spaar item


ethenetha oru beast nte kai pole undalllooo

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> allenkilum pothuve tamil padangalkku angane families varumo.. except if they are hyped projects like I


Sariyanu.....annyanum ghajinikum oke families kayariyirunnu...enthiranum

----------


## kandahassan

I am the beauty & am the beast ..enne ettavum adhikam haunt cheytha words  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## maryland

> Online choriyanmare kurichulla ente "chorinju theerunna jeevithangal" vaayichittille? :salim Kumar:pokkiriraja:


ebay-il kittumo..?  :Read:

----------


## kandahassan

Ee padam 12 thavana enkilum njaan theateril ninnum kaanum :Yeye:  :Yeye: 

Kathi oru thavana kaanum  :Yes:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## kandahassan

> 


Polannu thallum  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye: 

BTW, nanbanil Rask Rask songil ileana vacha wig aanallo  ithil Amy vachekunne  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Heard MERECAL AAYITEN Sung By Anirudh
> 
> Duration : 5.02   
> 
> 
> AWESOME !!!!!!!
> 
> Waiting For The Full I Tunes 
> 
> Kaadhalan Time Is Back


evidennu ??  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:

----------


## Hail

> ebay-il kittumo..?


Illa..quba-il kittum.. po paratta kilavi  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Ee padam 12 thavana enkilum njaan theateril ninnum kaanum
> 
> Kathi oru thavana kaanum


Iyalku theatrl ticket keralanooo paniiii


Rajaniyude basha dialogue orma varunnu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> keralathil kaththi thane kidu opening edukum atleast first day enkilum
> 
> Arm-vijay after thuppaki Thuppakide first day crowd ipozhum maranitilla


ENDHIRAN vs oridathoru postman aanu orma varunnath

kunchakko boban-sarath kumar team nte padayottathil endhiran thavidu podi aayi  :Vandivittu: 

ithavana endhirante sthanath I , oridathoru postman pole mass hyped heavy padam aayi kathi

----------


## Nithz

> evidennu ??


Youtube.. But It Got removed  :Badpc:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Sariyanu.....annyanum ghajinikum oke families kayariyirunnu...


chinnathambi kodungallur il 127days odiyittund..

ghajini pole kure padangalk family audience undayittund..

pakshe gentleman muthal endhiran vare ulla shanker padangal football world cup pole aanu.. keralam motham aaghoshikkum.. matteth koppaaa america okke pole kandaal mathi.. vere vere range..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Youtube.. But It Got removed


koppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## anupkerb1

*180 C budget ...120c undakum ayirikumm*

----------


## anupkerb1

> chinnathambi kodungallur il 127days odiyittund..
> 
> ghajini pole kure padangalk family audience undayittund..
> 
> pakshe gentleman muthal endhiran vare ulla shanker padangal football world cup pole aanu.. keralam motham aaghoshikkum.. matteth koppaaa america okke pole kandaal mathi.. vere vere range..



valathee comparison ayii poyiiii .... :Girl Crazy:

----------


## Nithz

Dedicated To Haters

----------


## anupkerb1

> Dedicated To Haters



3000 in india , 15000 in china ?? :Ahupinne:  :OMG Sign:

----------


## Nithz

> 3000 in india , 15000 in china ??


athu undakkiyavarude mistake aakum  :Spam:  

1500 ennu aakum udeshichathu

----------


## Nithz

AR Rahman to perform all songs of I in the audio launch : 

The audio launch of I seems to be getting bigger day by day. Now, the latest news is that AR Rahman will perform all songs in the film as a concert. International bubble artist Ana Yang, a Guiness record holder, will also perform at the event, confirms Aascar. “We are also bringing down Weta Workshop artists who have worked on the film to do the makeup for the background dancers, who will perform wearing the actual costumes from the songs. There will be a fashion show by the film’s costume designer. In addition to this, there will be another performance, which will be the surprise element of the show,” says Aascar Ravichandran. I is all set to be the biggest film-related spectacle to happen in Indian cinema.
Stay tuned to this space for more updates!

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> chinnathambi kodungallur il 127days odiyittund..ghajini pole kure padangalk family audience undayittund..pakshe gentleman muthal endhiran vare ulla shanker padangal football world cup pole aanu.. keralam motham aaghoshikkum.. matteth koppaaa america okke pole kandaal mathi.. vere vere range..


Good post....Sariya chinnathampi keralathil anthikadinte padam pole odiyatha b, c classil vare

----------


## Daniel John

aide poster ondo matte kay ollathala just ai enu matram design olathu

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Dedicated To Haters


Vikraminu no haters atleast in kerala i think....ella fansinnum alkarku ishtamanu...

----------


## ikkafan

Shankarettan :Yahoo:

----------


## Makarand

> chinnathambi kodungallur il 127days odiyittund..
> 
> ghajini pole kure padangalk family audience undayittund..
> 
> pakshe gentleman muthal endhiran vare ulla shanker padangal football world cup pole aanu.. keralam motham aaghoshikkum.. matteth koppaaa america okke pole kandaal mathi.. vere vere range..


Well said..Gentleman first padam ayathukondu avide nilkkate...But Kathalan, Indian, Jeans, Muthalvan, Anyan...Even Rajini padam allanjittu polum ee vaka padangal erangiyapozhokke oru nation muzhuvan uttunokkiyirunnatha..Ellavarkkum ithinekurichu parayane neramulloo..
Shankan is a phenomenon.

----------


## GangsteR

#Ai (Telugu as #Manoharudu ) Record Biz in #AP
Satellite Rights - 25 Cr Total AP rights - 30 Cr Total
- 55cr Breaks #Enthiran Rec of 55 Cr

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## MVP

VIKRAM..... :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Saathan

*official poster*

----------


## ITV

Deepavali Release illennu almost urappikkaam

Audio Releasenu shesham oru Song shoot koodi undu

Set okke idanamennu kettu, it'll take time

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Well said..Gentleman first padam ayathukondu avide nilkkate...But Kathalan, Indian, Jeans, Muthalvan, Anyan...Even Rajini padam allanjittu polum ee vaka padangal erangiyapozhokke oru nation muzhuvan uttunokkiyirunnatha..Ellavarkkum ithinekurichu parayane neramulloo..
> Shankan is a phenomenon.


gentleman hype undayirunilla.. pakshe FDFS muthal kali maari
gentleman ente ormayil
pre release - sooryanu shesham k.t.kunjumon , budget problem.. 1.5cr ennu paranju thudangi 3cr ilum nilkunilla.. shanker pani koduthu..
release aayathinu shesham
van wom
njanum chettanum cycle il noble ilek pokunu.. opposite cousin cycle il varunu.. 
engottaa..?? 
gentleman kaanaan..
ennaa vegam chellu... ippo kittum ticket..
njan chettanod.. chumma parayunnathaa.. tamil padam alle..
noble nte avide ethiyilla.. noble nu front il ulla bus stand vare housefull.. theater nte 7 ayalathek ethaan pattilla.. kandittu vanna nirasha..
ath kazhinju njangal cousins ellaavarum koodi kurach naal kazhinju poyi..  ente amma veedu cousins + achan veedu cousins.. angane pinne orikkalum poyittilla.. parayumbo ellaam parayanamallo.. ente first tamil padam aanu.. idakk njan urangi kalayukayum cheythu.
nammude adakkam.. oru vidhappetta families okke aadhyamayi tamil padam kaanaan theater il poyi.. ( amma ippozhum gentleman tv il kaanumbol easy aayi identify cheyyum.. vere oru other language padavum pattumennu thonunilla )
pinne video casstte eduth repeat cheyth kaanal
school il okke pillers nu okke chikku bukku mathram chundil..
charchakal.. bike , jeep , train scene.. eliye kadikkunnath.. vineeth nte brain , climax le heart , shopping complex fight..
year end report.. malayalam padangalekkal collxn more than 1cr already
pinne kure years nu shesham sun tv ilo matto vannappo vallyachan home housefull aayirunu.. cricket kali nerathe nirthi ellaa pillers um tv yude munpil.. angane entho.. correct orma illa

vere oru karyam.. ippo I varumbo ariyaam entho kidilan item aanennu.. pakshe gentleman kanan pokumbo aadhyamayi sankalppangalkkappurath padam kandu ellavarum njettiyittundakum. 

kathalante ads motham gentleman nekkal vijayam aakkanam ennulla abhyarthana aayirunu

----------


## AjinKrishna

enikkentho ithinte titles and credits kodutha font styleum mattum ishtapettilla.. Oru thattikoottu padathinu kodukunna style..  :Ahupinne:

----------


## SAM369

> *official poster*


*Enthonnithu*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Enthonnithu*


onnum pudi kittunilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> #Ai (Telugu as #Manoharudu ) Record Biz in #AP
> Satellite Rights - 25 Cr Total AP rights - 30 Cr Total
> - 55cr Breaks #Enthiran Rec of 55 Cr


 
ini audio , dvd okke aavumbo padathinte pakuthi cost il kooduthal thirichu pidichu

----------


## GangsteR

ഇതൊരു സംഭവം തന്നെയാകും ... ഈ ദീപാവലിയ്ക്ക് ശങ്കർ-വിക്രം ദൃശ്യ വിസ്മയം .. "i"..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *official poster*



*AREY WAAH..!! *  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> enikkentho ithinte titles and credits kodutha font styleum mattum ishtapettilla.. Oru thattikoottu padathinu kodukunna style..


title font GREAT WALL aano ennoru doubt

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*kidilo kidilammmmm...........*

----------


## visakh r

> enikkentho ithinte titles and credits kodutha font styleum mattum ishtapettilla.. Oru thattikoottu padathinu kodukunna style..


mothathil setup kandit..eth oru thatikot padam ena thonunne..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ITV

> gentleman hype undayirunilla.. pakshe FDFS muthal kali maari
> gentleman ente ormayil
> pre release - sooryanu shesham k.t.kunjumon , budget problem.. 1.5cr ennu paranju thudangi 3cr ilum nilkunilla.. shanker pani koduthu..
> release aayathinu shesham
> van wom
> njanum chettanum cycle il noble ilek pokunu.. opposite cousin cycle il varunu.. 
> engottaa..?? 
> gentleman kaanaan..
> ennaa vegam chellu... ippo kittum ticket..
> ...


GENTLEMAN was supposed to be a Kamal Hassan movie, even after Indian, Enthiran was Kamal movie with Priety Zinda as heroine

Gentlemante initial hypente main khadakam was A R Rehman's music at that point, after Roja

Pinne Shankar anne oru valiya canvas especially aa jeep and bike jumps, ippol kaanumbol ayye ennu thonnumenkilum anne he pulled it off well

But Boys onwards, his work is not upto the mark in my opinion

athu vare screenplayil Shankar kondu vanna magic pinneedu vanna onnilum njan kandittilla

Endhiran okke theme kollaamenkilum screenplay okke oru cliched kadhayil character change ennathil upari oru Gentleman Kadhalan Indian levelil oru vismayam theerkkaan kazhinjittilla

Sivaji Rajnikanth allaayirunnenkil imagine the box office verdict, Anniyan polum Vikramnte characterisationu pradhanyam nalkiyappol he failed to create a better screenplay

KAADHALAN thanneyaanu his best work undoubtedly, panakkaariyaaya nayika , paavapetta nayakan, villain nayikayude father, ee formula vechu ithra kidilan padam veretha

Gentleman, Indian, Anniyan okke ore achil vaartha items thanne, if you closely watch the screenplay pattern, Renji Panicker follow cheyyunna athe style

Hero with two faces, first songsum karyangalum, flashback for why he became so, climax. Ithil flashback ozhivaakki present to future orukkiya Mudhalvan screenplay brilliance polum purely missing

Annu pulli kaanicha brilliance innu technical sidele ulloo, screenplayil illa. He needs to work on screenplay rather than giving prominence to technical especially unwanted CG works, like song in Endhiran

Kaadhalanil Ennavale songilokke athu ippozhum cute aanu aa effects, but innu....

----------


## GangsteR

Makuta offers VFX expertise for Vikram's 'I'


Visual effects company Makuta, known for its work in
Telugu movies like "Magadheera", "Eega" and upcoming
"Baahubali", has joined hands with the makers of Tamil
thriller "I", which stars Vikram in the lead role.
"Makuta is providing VFX expertise for 'I'. Srinivas Mohan
is the VFX producer for the project," Pete Draper, co-
founder, Makuta VFX, told.
Mohan has worked on films such as "Enthiran" and
"Sivaji".
"I", which has been in the making for nearly two years, is
currently in its post-production phase.
Directed by Shankar, "I" also features Amy Jackson,
Suresh Gopi and Upen Patel in important

----------


## Dr House

> title font GREAT WALL aano ennoru doubt


Athu thanne ...china portions aayirikkum main...

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's I Motion Poster: Difficult To Decipher, Easy To Enjoy
Posted by: Ramchander
Updated: Friday, September 12, 2014, 10:51 [IST]



South Indian film industry believes Shankar has a magic
wand. It is because the director's films has never fallen
short of expectations. Even with his latest outing I , which
was formerly called as Ai, the director has successfully
created a positive vibe around the movie and the film's
motion poster is a classic example of that.
The motion poster of I was released last night to mammoth
expectations. The poster looks simple but it is quite
difficult to decipher. It means one cannot make out
anything about the film with the poster. The teaser says, "I
AM Beauty. I AM THE UGLY TRUTH." Vikram will appear
in the last part of the video. The beautiful Vikram
transforms into an ugly character in the end which clearly
tells that the actor has a complicated and unusual role in
the flick.
The poster does not give away much about the Tamil
movie yet leaves a lasting impact on the audience. It has
got fantastic response from the audience from all across
the globe and the video has gone viral on social
networking sites. In just 12 hours, the motion poster has
got more than two lakh hits on video-sharing website
Youtube.
Ai is produced by Aascar Ravichandran. The trailer of
Vikram and Amy Jackson starrer movie will be officially
released at the audio launch function on September 15.

----------


## GangsteR

I pending … confirmation from Shankar
Sep 12, 2014


As reported earlier, Shankar’s ambitious I starring Vikram, Amy
Jackson, Upen Patel, Ramkumar Ganesan and Suresh Gopi, had some patchworks and a song pending to be shot. Now confirming a development in the project, director Shankar announced that the patchwork has been completed and that all that remains is a song, which will be shot after the grand Audio launch.
The music launch of Ai will happen on the 15 th of
September and gracing the occasion will be Superstar
Rajinikanth and Arnold Schwarzenegger.
The motion poster of I was released yesterday amidst a lot
of curiosity and has also been trending ever since.
Produced by Aascar V Ravichandran, the film is scheduled
for a Diwali release.

----------


## GangsteR

Rajinikanth attends I audio launch, Aascar confirms
Rajinikanth will attend the audio launch of I,
confirms Aascar Ravichandran. Over the past few
days, it has been the topic of discussion on social
media platforms. Kamal Haasan and K.S.
Ravikumar, who are close aides of Aascar
Ravichandran, are also likely to attend the audio
launch. “Rajini sir is India’s superstar and he has
agreed to be part of the event. It is exciting for us
to have two big superstars on the same stage,”
says Aascar to a daily.
The much awaited audio launch will happen on
September 15th in Nehru Indoor Stadium in
Chennai. The motion poster which was released
last night received fabulous response from critics
and film buffs alike.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> GENTLEMAN was supposed to be a Kamal Hassan movie, even after Indian, Enthiran was Kamal movie with Priety Zinda as heroine
> 
> Gentlemante initial hypente main khadakam was A R Rehman's music at that point, after Roja
> 
> Pinne Shankar anne oru valiya canvas especially aa jeep and bike jumps, ippol kaanumbol ayye ennu thonnumenkilum anne he pulled it off well
> 
> But Boys onwards, his work is not upto the mark in my opinion
> 
> athu vare screenplayil Shankar kondu vanna magic pinneedu vanna onnilum njan kandittilla
> ...


enik gentleman aanu ettavum ishtam
sivaaji yil kidu plot missing aanu.. pakshe gentleman okke pole chila kidu dialogs und.. sumante dialog okke spaar aayirunu.. aadhidaa... kasimed aadhi.. aadhisheshannna pottu vach ponkal saapidunnavan ennu ninaichiyaa  :Giveup: 

indian um endhiran um okke repeat watch adhikam pattilla.. prathyekich endhiran
song scenes endhiran  shankerinte nilavaram pularthiyilla.. except kadhal anukkal.. 

gentleman enik oro thavana kaanumbozhum ishtam koodi kondirikka aanu.. charan raj character okke gambeeram.. 
azhimathikkethire one man army ennath maatti pidikkan aayirikum robo , I okke kondu vannath.

PINNE GENTLEMAN aadhyam SARATH KUMAR ne aayirunu udesichirunnath
kamal-preeti zinta photos shanker nte site il und.
muthalvan aadhyam rajni.. then vijay..pinne aanu arjun
athu pole anniyan aadhyam rajni aayirunu..
shanker vallya rajni fan aanu.. eppozhum rajniye aanu aadhyam prefer cheyyuka
athu pole anniyan and sivaji aiswarya rai aayirunu manasil

----------


## Eazy04

ishtapettila  :No: 

BGM adaar  :Giveup:

----------


## veecee

> ithinte koode irangiyal kathi chappathi aavum... 
> 
> better postpone or prepone.


shankar - rahman combo il varunna songs nekkal kathi songs akum top ennokke anu pravachanangal ivide  :Taunt:

----------


## KulFy

Ai vs Kaththi
Ai thanne jayikkum..... :Giveup:

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

Motion Poster kandappo aadyam orma vannath Dark Knight le Harvey Dent ne aanu... :Neutral:

----------


## KulFy

ithu mikkavaarum 3hrs 30 mins aayirikkum length

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> Ai vs Kaththi
> Ai thanne jayikkum.....


Kathi daa...Muragadoss-Vijay magic daa...wait and watch...

----------


## KulFy

> Kathi daa...Muragadoss-Vijay magic daa...wait and watch...


Ai thanne cup kondu pokum....bet undo

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> Ai thanne cup kondu pokum....bet undo


Cup um koppum onnum enik arinjuda...enik Murugadoss nte padangal aanu ishtam..ath kond paranjenne ullu...kshami kulfy...

----------


## KulFy

> Cup um koppum onnum enik arinjuda...enik Murugadoss nte padangal aanu ishtam..ath kond paranjenne ullu...kshami kulfy...


shankar pole varuma murugadoss.....

----------


## ballu

engherku entha ebola virus attack undaya .... :Dry:   waiting for trailer

----------


## Mahabali



----------


## Viru

> ENDHIRAN vs oridathoru postman aanu orma varunnath
> 
> kunchakko boban-sarath kumar team nte padayottathil endhiran thavidu podi aayi 
> 
> ithavana endhirante sthanath I , oridathoru postman pole mass hyped heavy padam aayi kathi


ore vijay padam varumpol theaterinte parisarathote poyi nokke appo kanam ore idathe ore post mante range enthanene

Pine kaththi irangumpo kando athe edukan pokuna opening in bw manja pitham pidichavane ellam manja  :Laughing:

----------


## Saathan

> GENTLEMAN was supposed to be a Kamal Hassan movie, even after Indian, Enthiran was Kamal movie with Priety Zinda as heroine
> 
> Gentlemante initial hypente main khadakam was A R Rehman's music at that point, after Roja
> 
> Pinne Shankar anne oru valiya canvas especially aa jeep and bike jumps, ippol kaanumbol ayye ennu thonnumenkilum anne he pulled it off well
> 
> But Boys onwards, his work is not upto the mark in my opinion
> 
> athu vare screenplayil Shankar kondu vanna magic pinneedu vanna onnilum njan kandittilla
> ...


Gentleman, Mudhalvan okke Rajini reject cheytha padangal ah... Sivaji release time il etho interview il paranjirunnu...

----------


## amalthoppil

Why this thread is under malayalam cinema forum????? :Thinking:

----------


## Laleattan

> Why this thread is under malayalam cinema forum?????


Suresh Gopi e padathilullathu kondu

----------


## MVP

> Gentleman, Mudhalvan okke Rajini reject cheytha padangal ah... Sivaji release time il etho interview il paranjirunnu...


nudhalvan engaan rajni cheythirunnel... :Ho:

----------


## ITV

> nudhalvan engaan rajni cheythirunnel...


Due to other movie commitments, Vijay too couldn't become Shankar's Mudhalvan

----------


## MVP

> Makuta offers VFX expertise for Vikram's 'I'
> 
> 
> Visual effects company Makuta, known for its work in
> Telugu movies like "Magadheera", "Eega" and upcoming
> "Baahubali", has joined hands with the makers of Tamil
> thriller "I", which stars Vikram in the lead role.
> "Makuta is providing VFX expertise for 'I'. Srinivas Mohan
> is the VFX producer for the project," *Pete Draper*, co-
> ...


hyderabadil peter ennu vilikkappedunnu.......aalu puliyaanu......btb eega filmil eechayude animation full oru russian companye kondu cheyyichathanu...final comping and look & feel development aanu makutayil cheythathu.....

I yude physical effects weta digital aanu......(Magicians behind avatar, lord of the rings, hobbit .........)

----------


## kandahassan

Hoy ...hoy  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Digambaran

> shankar - rahman combo il varunna songs nekkal kathi songs akum top ennokke anu pravachanangal ivide


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## anupkerb1

> shankar - rahman combo il varunna songs nekkal kathi songs akum top ennokke anu pravachanangal ivide


Dhanush kakoosil pokan que ninapoll mooliyaa patuu compose cheythu Youtube ittu hit alatheee vere oruu hit polum ilatha Kakosile vanapadiyil anuu chilard HOPE .ethandu ''I'' & "Kathi" songs keta polee anuuu dialogue adikunee.. . avarude  oru karyam.....  :Sarcastic Hand:  

eganeyum undooo mandhabudhikal

----------


## GangsteR

> Dhanush kakoosil pokan que ninapoll mooliyaa patuu compose cheythu Youtube ittu hit alatheee vere oruu hit polum ilatha Kakosile vanapadiyil anuu chilard HOPE .ethandu ''I'' & "Kathi" songs keta polee anuuu dialogue adikunee.. . avarude  oru karyam.....  
> 
> eganeyum undooo mandhabudhikal


 @xeon @GaniThalapathi .... ivar kaththi songs kettu, oru rekshayum illa ....I ye beat cheyum enna pravachanam

----------


## ALEXI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSiI_ljCm14

----------


## xeon

> Dhanush kakoosil pokan que ninapoll mooliyaa patuu compose cheythu Youtube ittu hit alatheee vere oruu hit polum ilatha Kakosile vanapadiyil anuu chilard HOPE .ethandu ''I'' & "Kathi" songs keta polee anuuu dialogue adikunee.. . avarude  oru karyam.....  
> 
> eganeyum undooo mandhabudhikal


Kaththi song numma kettu

----------


## visakh r

> @xeon @GaniThalapathi .... ivar kaththi songs kettu, oru rekshayum illa ....I ye beat cheyum enna pravachanam


anirudh nte carer best ayirkum kathi songs..

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Dhanush kakoosil pokan que ninapoll mooliyaa patuu compose cheythu Youtube ittu hit alatheee vere oruu hit polum ilatha Kakosile vanapadiyil anuu chilard HOPE .ethandu ''I'' & "Kathi" songs keta polee anuuu dialogue adikunee.. . avarude  oru karyam.....  
> 
> eganeyum undooo mandhabudhikal


Onnu Podo ooooooooo...Aniruth Music Nee adyam poyi ketitu vaaaa.  3 Yil kolaveri mathram alla undayirunnne...chumma enthelum vilichu parayathe podei. .



> @xeon @GaniThalapathi .... ivar kaththi songs kettu, oru rekshayum illa ....I ye beat cheyum enna pravachanam


Yeah..Kaththi movie yile oru song kettu...Nannayi vannitundu...Njangal Mathramalla orupadu per ithinidaku
Kettu kanum.. @K K R @singam etc kettitundu...

----------


## SAM369

*Song Kollam* :Band:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> anirudh nte carer best ayirkum kathi songs..


Expecting Best From Aniruth...Selfiepulla nannayi ishtapettu.

----------


## ikkafan

> Kaththi song numma kettu


vijay padiyathano ennariyila.ipo vannirikunna selfie pulla kettu .nalla koora aytund.ith vchano arr ne  cmpre chyunne  :Laughing:

----------


## baazigar89

> Suresh Gopi e padathilullathu kondu


karyamaya role vallom aano? Atho enthiran l k.mani ulla pole enganum aano?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> vijay padiyathano ennariyila.ipo vannirikunna selfie pulla kettu .nalla koora aytund.ith vchano arr ne  cmpre chyunne


Aniruth version anu....Ivide Aranu ARR ne Compare Cheythe....Then Ninaku Ishtapetila ennu karuthi Mattullavarude taste athakanm ennilla...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> *Song Kollam*


Song irangiyo...

----------


## ALEXI

> Song irangiyo...





> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSiI_ljCm14



.........................

----------


## Nithz



----------


## kunjumon

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## sangeethlal99

> *Song Kollam*


macha please sent me the song..

----------


## kunjumon

> @xeon @GaniThalapathi .... ivar kaththi songs kettu, oru rekshayum illa ....I ye beat cheyum enna pravachanam


padavum beat cheythennu parayum....irrespective of bo result  :Laughing:

----------


## sangeethlal99

> .........................


GREAT SONG.................... :Band:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> padavum beat cheythennu parayum....irrespective of bo result


Ayyo Veeram Team vanno....

----------


## kunjumon

> Ayyo Veeram Team vanno....


nammalivide pande undu   :Smile:

----------


## AjinKrishna

> 


3d kannada..  :Lighten:

----------


## BangaloreaN

*Fanfight thudarnnal thread thirike Other Languages section-il mattunnathu alochikendi varum.

So, ellavarum cooperate cheyyuka.*

----------


## MVP

> *Fanfight thudarnnal thread thirike Other Languages section-il mattunnathu alochikendi varum.
> 
> So, ellavarum cooperate cheyyuka.*


Hayyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeee eeeeeee eee eeeeeeee eee..................:thaattu:

----------


## arjunan

> karyamaya role vallom aano? Atho enthiran l k.mani ulla pole enganum aano?


 :Laughing: ....   ..

----------


## GangsteR

> karyamaya role vallom aano? Atho enthiran l k.mani ulla pole enganum aano?


njan aanu villain ennu Gopiyannan vanitha interviewil paranju

----------


## baazigar89

> njan aanu villain ennu Gopiyannan vanitha interviewil paranju


upan patel alle villain?Btw,enthiran l k.mani yum villain aayirunnu  :Biggrin:

----------


## GangsteR

> upan patel alle villain?Btw,enthiran l k.mani yum villain aayirunnu


gopi annan vikratinae marunnu maatti kutti veykum   ... gopi annanu kidilam oru fight undu

----------


## GangsteR

I reaches a milestone
Sep 13, 2014


Vikram's 'I' motion poster was released day before yesterday, the 11th of September with minimal fuzz. But the response for the poster has been colossal to say the least.The motion poster of ‘I’ is eye catchy and was instantly well received.
It has crossed half a million views in less than one and half days, and doesn’t look like slowing down either and might even cross the one million mark in a day or two.
When a motion poster gets such a tremendous response,
imagine how would the trailer be recieved? With the audio
releasing on Monday, the expectation of I is sure to grow
even more

----------


## nmaks



----------


## nmaks



----------


## GangsteR

> 


macha entha ithu?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram’s I motion poster will shock you more than Aamir Khan’s PK poster
If you think Bollywood superstar Aamir Khan’s PK motion
poster was shocking, primarily because he posed in the
nude, you will be shocked seeing the motion poster of
South Indian superstar Vikram’s movie I . No, Vikram the
great actor has not gone naked. While that might’ve
disappointed some ladies, they will be happy to know that
the award-winning actor has yet again come up with
something new. And of course, full credit to genius director
Shankar.
The just released motion poster of Vikram’s I plays on two
sides of the individual – the beauty and the ugliness. The
poster screams “I am beauty, I am the ugly truth” and
Vikram appears with one side of his face normal and one
damaged and ugly as perceived usually.
Check out the motion poster of Vikram’s I and figure out
what it is all about! It is sure more intriguing than Aamir
Khan’s PK !

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## nmaks

> macha entha ithu?



I song...............

----------


## GangsteR

> I song...............


Anirudh padiya song aano

----------


## nmaks

> Anirudh padiya song aano



hm...................

----------


## SAM369

> macha please sent me the song..


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSiI_ljCm14*

----------


## xeon

> padavum beat cheythennu parayum....irrespective of bo result



suriya fans paranjaal pinnem ok .. ithu vaalum thalayum illatha teamss

----------


## xeon

> *Fanfight thudarnnal thread thirike Other Languages section-il mattunnathu alochikendi varum.
> 
> So, ellavarum cooperate cheyyuka.*


ivide yaathoru fan fightum illa. AI Kaththi orumichu release theerumaanam vare... pinne angottum oru vj fanum ivide chorinjittilla.. Ai thread kaanem cheyyam vj ye onnu choriyem cheyyam ennu theerumaanichu aalukal irangiyaal enna cheyyum ...

----------


## Nithz

> ivide yaathoru fan fightum illa. AI Kaththi orumichu release theerumaanam vare... pinne angottum oru vj fanum ivide chorinjittilla.. Ai thread kaanem cheyyam vj ye onnu choriyem cheyyam ennu theerumaanichu aalukal irangiyaal enna cheyyum ...




Aarada Ivide Vijay & Vikram Ne Kaliyakkan Vendi Varunnathu  :Vedi:   :Vedi:

----------


## Nithz

I reaches a milestone
Vikram's 'I' motion poster was released day before yesterday, the 11th of September with minimal fuzz. But the response for the poster has been colossal to say the least.The motion poster of ‘I’ is eye catchy and was instantly well received.

It has crossed half a million views in less than one and half days, and doesn’t look like slowing down either and might even cross the one million mark in a day or two.
When a motion poster gets such a tremendous response, imagine how would the trailer be recieved? With the audio releasing on Monday, the expectation of I is sure to grow even more

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Ore samayam 2 nalla opinion ( undayal) ulla padangale oke thanganulla seshi tamil industriku undu...

but itharam hype ulla padathinte koode irakumbol athu hype meet cheyuka koodi cheythal koode irangunnath ini kathi alla ajith, surya even kamalinte padam ayal polum collectione athu affect cheyyum...ini kathi athra nalla padam allenkil nannayi thanne affect cheyyum...pakshe ithu vikraminte basil mathram onnum allannum padathinte setupinte basilum oru paridhi vare shankar enna big mania yude perilum aanennu ellavarkum ariyam...ella vijay fansinum oru curiosity undu ennu vyaktham aanu avar sammathikila enkilum...

Randu train ore trackil vannu koottimuttarayi ennu kanich avasanam onnu thottu thottila enna mattil track mari povunnathayi cinemayil kanikunna pole last ethelum onnu marananu sadhyatha...atleast days enkilum difference undavum ennu thonunnu...

i song shoot oke kazhinju first copy ayi censor oke kazhiyende...but audio releasinu avar date parayuvanenkil urapikam...tamizhil deepavaliku ithinu munpum big films orumichu irakiyittundalle....vijay film vere arelum ayirunnel ithinte idayil pettene..but murugadoss ayathu kondu pratheeksha undu...chilappo randum athintethaya reethiyil kidu aavum....

Ini "I" mosam ayi kathi mathram kidu aavuo? Athinu 1% sadhyatha polum kanunila...anyway "i" am waiting'......

----------


## kunjumon

> suriya fans paranjaal pinnem ok .. ithu vaalum thalayum illatha teamss


eey surya fans angane parayilla  :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## AjinKrishna

Highly addicted to merasalayitten.. ARR  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## kandahassan

South Indian promotions kollam but namuk vendathu ini north India aanu ...hindiyil pradhana ethurali srk ayathu kondu Shankar annan ameerineyum salluvineyum vilichu Hindi ai promote cheyyanam..srk Ku pani kodukkan kelpulla padam ayathukondu ivanmar Randum varum  :Yes:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## jordan

poor posters ,  design onnum appeal illa.. .. nammude  new generations  Malayalam films ethilum nalla posters aanu..

----------


## GangsteR

☆Aascar Film☆ @ Aascars 
Get ready to conquer the passes for Audio launch
of Shankar's I. CONTEST OPENS @ 5 pm. Stay
Connected

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#I audio launch a brand new 90 seconds teaser 2 b
premiered .The event itself will b a 2 and a half
hour extravaganza

----------


## AjinKrishna

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> ivide yaathoru fan fightum illa. AI Kaththi orumichu release theerumaanam vare... pinne angottum oru vj fanum ivide chorinjittilla.. Ai thread kaanem cheyyam vj ye onnu choriyem cheyyam ennu theerumaanichu aalukal irangiyaal enna cheyyum ...


Fan fight allenkil fans nadathiya fight ennu vaayikkuka.
kure posts deltete cheythu, fanfight muthal celeb insult vare undayirunnu.

----------


## xeon

> Fan fight allenkil fans nadathiya fight ennu vaayikkuka.
> kure posts deltete cheythu, fanfight muthal celeb insult vare undayirunnu.


veedanelum forumanelum viplavam nadannal chora podiyum  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

@BangaloreaN tinjunae etra divasam ban cheythu

----------


## Dylan

first look posters okke oru amateurish/thattikoottu feel... aadyamaayittaanu oru shankar film inu ingane... athum expectations-inte peak-il varunna padam... vere aarkkum angane thonniyille... :Adhupinne: 
hope the film lives up to the hype...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> @BangaloreaN tinjunae etra divasam ban cheythu


BAN cheythathalla, Autoban ayathaanu, Infraction points limit kazhinjathu kondu.
1 month.

----------


## ghostrider999

Vikaram Shankar  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Nithz

> BAN cheythathalla, Autoban ayathaanu, Infraction points limit kazhinjathu kondu.
> 1 month.



Ayooo Tinju bhaiyude ban mattan patille !!! 

Bhai illathe enthu I Thread !!!!

----------


## rajees



----------


## K K R

> first look posters okke oru amateurish/thattikoottu feel... aadyamaayittaanu oru shankar film inu ingane... athum expectations-inte peak-il varunna padam... vere aarkkum angane thonniyille...
> hope the film lives up to the hype...


Thonni ...!! Ellam oru amateur feel ondu

----------


## GangsteR

> BAN cheythathalla, Autoban ayathaanu, Infraction points limit kazhinjathu kondu.
> 1 month.


Tinjunu matram entina infra ... ividaeyim kaththi threadilum oraal aabhasam paranjallo ayalku illae...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Tinjunu matram entina infra ... ividaeyim kaththi threadilum oraal aabhasam paranjallo ayalku illae...


Athara?....Athum Abhasamo?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Thonni ...!! Ellam oru amateur feel ondu


Motion pic ishtapetto

----------


## anupkerb1

> Tinjunu matram entina infra ... ividaeyim kaththi threadilum oraal aabhasam paranjallo ayalku illae...


Fight start cheytha mahanu onum ilaaa...Avanu padma puraskaram koduthu adharikanam .... .. Mod  new generatn anuu bro ...

----------


## K K R

> Motion pic ishtapetto


bgm ishtapettu!!

----------


## GangsteR

> Athara?....Athum Abhasamo?


nee kaththi threadil itta post kandu, athinae pattiya paranjathu..infra kodukkenda post onnum tinju bhai ittataayi njan kandilla

----------


## GangsteR

> Fight start cheytha mahanu onum ilaaa...Avanu padma puraskaram koduthu adharikanam .... .. Mod  new generatn anuu bro ...


bharikkunnathu  congress aaylum bjp aayalum janangal sahichae pattu  :Girl Crazy:

----------


## Saathan

> first look posters okke oru amateurish/thattikoottu feel... aadyamaayittaanu oru shankar film inu ingane... athum expectations-inte peak-il varunna padam... vere aarkkum angane thonniyille...
> hope the film lives up to the hype...


enikku thonni... motion poster/poster onnum enikku pidichilla...

----------


## Munaf ikka

ithu deepavalikku ille?.......

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> nee kaththi threadil itta post kandu, athinae pattiya paranjathu..infra kodukkenda post onnum tinju bhai ittataayi njan kandilla


Kolaveri Tune Evidenna kitiyathennu ivide aro paranju...Athinu aaa rethiyil thanne qaute cheythu...Then...Ithinellam Thudakam nee enne Mention cheythathanu.   So  Ini nee enne mention cheyanam ennilla...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> bharikkunnathu  congress aaylum bjp aayalum janangal sahichae pattu


Bakiyullavar nallavarano....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Fight start cheytha mahanu onum ilaaa...Avanu padma puraskaram koduthu adharikanam .... .. Mod  new generatn anuu bro ...


Aranavo Start cheythe? Anyway leave it. Enthelum Ariyathe ente bhagathu ninnum extra Chori vannitundel sorry...

----------


## GangsteR

> Kolaveri Tune Evidenna kitiyathennu ivide aro paranju...Athinu aaa rethiyil thanne qaute cheythu...Then...Ithinellam Thudakam nee enne Mention cheythathanu.   So  Ini nee enne mention cheyanam ennilla...


k sheri...njan mention cheythathu immaatiri post nee idan vendi alla...healthy discussions or fan fight cheyyaalo, allenkil avoid cheyyam ....

----------


## anupkerb1

> Aranavo Start cheythe? Anyway leave it. Enthelum Ariyathe ente bhagathu ninnum extra Chori vannitundel sorry...


Xeon inale itaa post njan inu quote cheythuu ... bt athil eviduthee ethelumm members  pati onum parajailaaa ..athinu aa mahant replyy eganarnuu..ariyaloo ....evide arelum song ,teaser pati parajal aa mahan udane tanee athu post cheyuna membere name mention cheythu anuu abuse cheyunathuu ... :Badpc: 
pine baiye Ganster mention cheythathu fight alaaa...song ketavarud names anuu .....

tinjubai endhinanuu infra kiitiyenu matram ariju kodaaa...tinjunt  msg quote cheythavark onum ilaaa... tinju endhaa arkum kotavuna cheda anooo ...vannuu chorijitu pokaa...chuma vanuu tinju provokee cheyum enitu aa pavathinuu ban vagi kodukum.....bleddy beggerss...

----------


## Naradhan

@GangsteR - WOW .... motion poster kollaam ...  :cheers:

----------


## Viru

AP rights endhirane beat cheythe 30 croresine sold ayene kandu

so create first benchmark  :Bball:

----------


## GangsteR

> Xeon inale itaa post njan inu quote cheythuu ... bt athil eviduthee ethelumm members  pati onum parajailaaa ..athinu aa mahant replyy eganarnuu..ariyaloo ....evide arelum song ,teaser pati parajal aa mahan udane tanee athu post cheyuna membere name mention cheythu anuu abuse cheyunathuu ...
> pine baiye Ganster mention cheythathu fight alaaa...song ketavarud names anuu .....
> 
> tinjubai endhinanuu infra kiitiyenu matram ariju kodaaa...tinjunt  msg quote cheythavark onum ilaaa... tinju endhaa arkum kotavuna cheda anooo ...vannuu chorijitu pokaa...chuma vanuu tinju provokee cheyum enitu aa pavathinuu ban vagi kodukum.....bleddy beggerss...


tinju bhaidae case enikum manasilakunilla, angeru maryadakku enthelum paranjal baaki ullavar kaliyakkum, ennittu pavathinu banum!!!! anavashyamayi languages use cheytavar ividae vilasunnu...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Xeon inale itaa post njan inu quote cheythuu ... bt athil eviduthee ethelumm members  pati onum parajailaaa ..athinu aa mahant replyy eganarnuu..ariyaloo ....evide arelum song ,teaser pati parajal aa mahan udane tanee athu post cheyuna membere name mention cheythu anuu abuse cheyunathuu ...
> pine baiye Ganster mention cheythathu fight alaaa...song ketavarud names anuu .....
> 
> tinjubai endhinanuu infra kiitiyenu matram ariju kodaaa...tinjunt  msg quote cheythavark onum ilaaa... tinju endhaa arkum kotavuna cheda anooo ...vannuu chorijitu pokaa...chuma vanuu tinju provokee cheyum enitu aa pavathinuu ban vagi kodukum.....bleddy beggerss...


Then NingaluDe Aniruth Concept Thettanu...ARR mayi Compare cheyunila...Bt Talent undu...Recently Album Elllam Hit anu..3 anu my favorite album...Athile songs ippozhum kelkunnnavayanu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> k sheri...njan mention cheythathu immaatiri post nee idan vendi alla...healthy discussions or fan fight cheyyaalo, allenkil avoid cheyyam ....


Okay Leave it...Enne Ban Cheyanamenkil Mods Nodu parayoo...My side il Thettundel Ban vangan ready anu.

----------


## anupkerb1

> Then NingaluDe Aniruth Concept Thettanu...ARR mayi Compare cheyunila...Bt Talent undu...Recently Album Elllam Hit anu..3 anu my favorite album...Athile songs ippozhum kelkunnnavayanu


eniku anirudh kurichuu oru concept ilaaaa atinuu ... Shankar-ARR song orenam polum Itunel varilaa , Kathi varumm...enu parajavant budhi ilathe poyi ....2 movies songs elam ketitanu parayunathenkil samathikam ....ithu...eganeyum undooo choriyanmarr.. ..

----------


## GangsteR

> Okay Leave it...Enne Ban Cheyanamenkil Mods Nodu parayoo...My side il Thettundel Ban vangan ready anu.


njan anganaeyonnum uddeshichilla., without any reason tinjunu ban koduta kondu njan paranju poyata.... machane hurt cheyan paranjatalla  :Cool:

----------


## anupkerb1

> tinju bhaidae case enikum manasilakunilla, angeru maryadakku enthelum paranjal baaki ullavar kaliyakkum, ennittu pavathinu banum!!!! anavashyamayi languages use cheytavar ividae vilasunnu...


tinju neee podaa mone dineshaa enu parajal polum evidunnu infraa kitumm ... chumaa vanuu agaere provoke cheyathathu poraa,tinju personal ayii insult cheythaa mahanu oru kzuhapavum ilaa ....

----------


## kunjumon

> first look posters okke oru amateurish/thattikoottu feel... aadyamaayittaanu oru shankar film inu ingane... athum expectations-inte peak-il varunna padam... vere aarkkum angane thonniyille...
> hope the film lives up to the hype...


pettennu thattikoottunnathaanu.... onninum time illennu kettu, Diwaliku vannillenkil adutha release slot kittaan orupaadu budhimuttaanu...
Aascarinteyum vikraminteyum adutha padangal waitingil aanu....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> eniku anirudh kurichuu oru concept ilaaaa atinuu ... Shankar-ARR song orenam polum Itunel varilaa , Kathi varumm...enu parajavant budhi ilathe poyi ....2 movies songs elam ketitanu parayunathenkil samathikam ....ithu...eganeyum undooo choriyanmarr.. ..


I and Kaththi ....2 um Hype koodiya Audio anu...Enthayalum Selfiepulla undakum...Athakum avan paranjathu...ARR songs ellam chart buster anu... and ARR recent albums il Ningal Thripthanano

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> njan anganaeyonnum uddeshichilla., without any reason tinjunu ban koduta kondu njan paranju poyata.... machane hurt cheyan paranjatalla


Tinju vinte reason ivide paranjathanalo...Automatic ban anennu Thonnunu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> pettennu thattikoottunnathaanu.... onninum time illennu kettu, Diwaliku vannillenkil adutha release slot kittaan orupaadu budhimuttaanu...
> Aascarinteyum vikraminteyum adutha padangal waitingil aanu....


Graphics Work Theeenno?

----------


## anupkerb1

> I and Kaththi ....2 um Hype koodiya Audio anu...Enthayalum Selfiepulla undakum...Athakum avan paranjathu...ARR songs ellam chart buster anu... and ARR recent albums il Ningal Thripthanano


enee ipol oru tamil songum tripthipeduthiyatilaaa ....Selfie pulu hit akum enkil athu parajal mathi ..alathee ketitu polum ilathee AI varila enu parayan nikandaaa ...ARR recent onum hit alalnekilm shankar -ARR s different ...

----------


## kunjumon

> enee ipol oru tamil songinum tripthipeduthiyatilaaa ....Selfie pulu hit akum enkil athu parajal mathi ..alathee ketitu polum ilathee AI varila enu parayan nikandaaa ...ARR recent onum hit alalnekilm shankar -ARR s different ...


kochadaiyan intro song kidu aayirunnu....
athu pole thanne highway, kadal oke  :salut:

----------


## kunjumon

> Graphics Work Theeenno?


athokke theerum....
promotionsinum trailerinum oke samayamillennaanu paranjathu....

----------


## GangsteR

> tinju neee podaa mone dineshaa enu parajal polum evidunnu infraa kitumm ... chumaa vanuu agaere provoke cheyathathu poraa,tinju personal ayii insult cheythaa mahanu oru kzuhapavum ilaa ....


5 varshatil orikkala oru shankar padam varunnarhu, aa timil pulli illaatathu valiya kashtam aanu, provoke cheyta post ittatinaanu infra kodutatenkil ellarkum taranam

----------


## GangsteR

> Tinju vinte reason ivide paranjathanalo...Automatic ban anennu Thonnunu


infra kodutaanu auto ban aayathu...infra yudae reason not explained

----------


## kunjumon

> infra kodutaanu auto ban aayathu...infra yudae reason not explained


releasinu munbu ingethikkolum...
pinne pulli ee threadil maathramallallo posting. ...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> enee ipol oru tamil songum tripthipeduthiyatilaaa ....Selfie pulu hit akum enkil athu parajal mathi ..alathee ketitu polum ilathee AI varila enu parayan nikandaaa ...ARR recent onum hit alalnekilm shankar -ARR s different ...


Athipol Kaththi Anelum Kelkathe Parayan pattilla...

----------


## kunjumon



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> kochadaiyan intro song kidu aayirunnu....
> athu pole thanne highway, kadal oke


Maryan Repeat hear il kidu anu....Kochadayan Film Kanditila...Intro Song Etharnnu.

----------


## kunjumon

> 


__/\__  :Ho:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> athokke theerum....
> promotionsinum trailerinum oke samayamillennaanu paranjathu....


15th nu Teaser undu.....

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Tinju illenkil ee thread oru rasam illa......ethra divasam aanu ban....

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> __/\__





> 


My God....Shankar Hollywood Item Anu Plan cheyunnathale...

----------


## Viru

Entamooo  :W00t:  :W00t:

----------


## GangsteR

> releasinu munbu ingethikkolum...
> pinne pulli ee threadil maathramallallo posting. ...


 :Yes3: .....

----------


## Naradhan

> 


A kku chuttumulla vattam poornamaayirunnel haram aayene ....  :Blush:

----------


## SAM369

> 


*Kidilam* :Ho:

----------


## GangsteR

> Tinju illenkil ee thread oru rasam illa......ethra divasam aanu ban....


1 month......

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> A kku chuttumulla vattam poornamaayirunnel haram aayene ....


Ororo Mohangal   :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

@kunjumon Monday audio launnchinu mammookka pokumo?

----------


## ikkafan

Kidu :Ho: ......

----------


## kunjumon

> @kunjumon Monday audio launnchinu mammookka pokumo?


ikka ok paranjathaanu... pokumo ennu kandariyanan....

----------


## GangsteR

> ikka ok paranjathaanu... pokumo ennu kandariyanan....


ipol arnold n rajni matrame confirm aayitullu

----------


## kunjumon

> ipol arnold n rajni matrame confirm aayitullu


Aascar ravi , kamal munbu dasavatharathinu vilichappol poyittundu...

----------


## ikkafan

> ipol arnold n rajni matrame confirm aayitullu


ikkade photo vcht orenm undarnile invited enn .athonn tharamo macha

----------


## mujthaba

> Aascar ravi , kamal munbu dasavatharathinu vilichappol poyittundu...


poyaal puthiya trends oke kanaam  :Smile:

----------


## kunjumon

> Maryan Repeat hear il kidu anu....Kochadayan Film Kanditila...Intro Song Etharnnu.


engae pokudho vaanam...

----------


## kandahassan

:Ho:  :Ho:  :Ho:  :Ho:

----------


## kandahassan

Posters okke social media sitesil okke thrangam aayi kazhinju  :Yeye: 

So kathi postponed akum ennu ere kure urapaayi kazhinju  :Band:

----------


## Nithz

Nehru Indoor Stadium Getting Ready For I Audio Launch

----------


## GangsteR

> ikkade photo vcht orenm undarnile invited enn .athonn tharamo macha


entae kayyil illa macha....munpatae pagesil tappi nokkumo kanum

----------


## GangsteR

> Posters okke social media sitesil okke thrangam aayi kazhinju 
> 
> So kathi postponed akum ennu ere kure urapaayi kazhinju


mundaruthu...ban kittum

----------


## GangsteR

> Aascar ravi , kamal munbu dasavatharathinu vilichappol poyittundu...


annu jackie chan okae undarnulae

----------


## kandahassan

> mundaruthu...ban kittum


Pokan para avanmaarodu...modanmaranathre mods  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------


## GangsteR

> Pokan para avanmaarodu...modanmaranathre mods


allaa pinnae.....

----------


## GangsteR

Aascar\'s massive plans for i audio launch
Producer Aascar Ravichandran has been keen on holding
a huge audio launch for I, right from its early days. The event
will have a flurry of celebs ranging from Arnold
Schwarzenegger, Rajnikanth and many more. Apart from
the audio and the teaser launch, the event will behold a
live performance by AR Rahman. We also hear that a 90
seconds new teaser will be released at the event.
Adding more interesting elements, the producer has
brought in international bubble artist Ana Yang, who is
also a Guinness World Record holder. Make-up artists from
Weta Workshop will be working on the styling for the
background dancers with the actual costumes from the
film. There will also be a fashion show, plus an additional
performance which will be the showstopper of the event on
the whole. All in all, the I audio launch is going to be a
grand affair for sure!

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram’s I beats Rajinikanth’s Enthiran in AP; sold for 30 crores



Directed by Shankar, the magnum-opus I is the
talk of the tinseltown right now. The latest news is
that the film’s dubbing rights in Telugu
(Manoharudu) have been sold for 30 crores, the
highest ever for any Tamil film dubbed in Telugu.
Earlier, Rajinikanth – Shankar’s Robot was sold for
Rs. 27 crore. Now, I has set a benchmark for
others to surpass. Ever since Ascar Ravichandran
showcased the teaser to Telugu media at his house
in Chennai, there has been an intense competition
among Tollywood producers and distributors to
buy the dubbing rights for the film.
Reports say NV Prasad of Mega Super Good Films
has purchased the dubbing rights and the film is
likely to be released in large number of screens for
Diwali since all Shankar films have done
overwhelming business in Andhra Pradesh.
Meanwhile, the spectacular audio launch of the
film will happen in Chennai on Sep 15th with
Arnold Schwarzenegger will be gracing the
occasion as the chief guest.

----------


## KeralaVarma

Release date enna

----------


## GangsteR

I playlist. CD costs Rs. 175! From Monday!

----------


## AjinKrishna

> 


 :Eek:  kidu...  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR

> Release date enna


oct 23rd.....diwali

----------


## GangsteR

“I is about the modelling industry; it’s about advertising,” says VIKRAM


We have found a golden video on YouTube shared
by one of our viewers where Vikram talks about I
in a chat show with renowned film trade analyst
Komal Nahta for a Hindi channel. Though the
video is outdated, Vikram had opened up about
the film’s premise to an extent then and says the
film’s budget was estimated at 145 crores. But,
pretty sure it’s not the final budget of the film
now.
VIKRAM - “I have got about three different
changes in I. It’s about the modelling industry;
it’s about advertising and the travails of a model.
I’m not someone who is born to be a model in
the film, but forced into it and what happens
thereafter forms the plot. It’s in typical Shankar
style and it’s like a thriller. As a performer, I
have lots of scope in the film. Anyone seeing the
movie will be shocked at what I’ve done.
Physically I’ve changed myself thrice and it’s a
lot of hard work. “

----------


## Reporter

> kidu...


enthu :Engane: .....

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar beats his own record with 'I'
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, September 13, 2014]


Till date, Shankar’s ‘Robot’ the Telugu version of ‘Enthiran’
was the highest paid dubbing movie and the ‘Sivaji’
director has raised the bar to another level by surpassing
his own record with ‘I’. The producer, Aascar Ravichandran
has invited the Telugu media and distributors a couple of
weeks ago and showed them the teaser of ‘I’. The reports
said those who have witnessed the teaser have completely
floored by the quality and immediately set the ball rolling to
acquire the rights for the Telugu version ‘Manogarudu’.
Now we get to know that N.V Prasad has bagged the
Telugu rights for a record price on behalf of his Mega
Super Good Films & planning to release the movie big
across Telengana & Andhra Pradesh. It seems like only
Shankar has to keep breaking his own records and there
are no competitors for him with regards to making a high
profile budget and deliver them in a classy way.

----------


## GangsteR

A.R. Rahman to perform live at 'I' audio launch
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, September 13, 2014]


With just 2 days to go for one of the most expected album
of the year to out; we get to know that A.R. Rahman to
perform live at the audio launch & Aascar Ravichandran has
made arrangements for dancers to perform with the actual
costumes used in the movie.
A galaxy of stars including Rajinikanth, Arnold
Schwarzenegger, and many big wigs from the industry will
take part in what would be the biggest audio launch ever
for a Tamil cinema. The track list was out unofficially and
the album seems to carry 8 songs with a remix and respire
sung by Anirudh & Sid Sriram respectively.

----------


## AjinKrishna

> enthu.....


 :Ahupinne:  posterile aa pose n look..

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram reveals a glimpse of 'I' story
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, September 13, 2014]


In a rare interview to a Hindi channel, Vikram has spilled
out the plot of Shankar’s ‘I’ and said the story is all about
modeling industry and what happens to a person who
works by force and not by choice. Chiyaan says the
movie’s budget is around 145 crores and he transformed
himself thrice for the entire movie.
Well, our question is – Usually the Shankar’s camp is
known to keep all the information about the project till the
last moment and the news from the hero is something a
ploy to deceive the audience and the interviewer? Or the
motion picture has given something related to the above
news?
Do comment your perspective and let us know what would
be the plot of ‘I’?

----------


## GangsteR

The I fever rages on!
By Mohan K [ September 13, 2014 ]


Director Shankar's I , starring Vikram and Amy Jackson, has
been the talk of the town, for quite some time now. This
Aascar Ravichandran production is all set to have it's music
album composed by AR Rahman to be released on
September 15. The big news is that Arnold
Schwarzenegger is to be attending the audio launch. There
were also rumours that Jackie Chan might also be a part of
the event. With nothing being officially announced as yet, a
little birdie states that preparations for Arnold's arrival and
stay are being planned out with a lot of additional security
being taken into consideration. Meanwhile, the I team
released a motion poster of the movie a couple of days
back, and it has gone through the roof, literally! The motion
poster has already crossed over a half a million views and
is strongly marching on towards a million views.
With everything coming out from the I team generating
such amazing response, how are the audio launch and
movie going to be received? Let's wait and watch!

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## Flackyz



----------


## Flackyz

Ee diwabali chiyyanu swanthammmmmmmm.............. Malsarikkan varunnavarkkk 2nd positionu vendi malsarikkkkammmmmmmmmmm........................

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> Ee diwabali chiyyanu swanthammmmmmmm.............. Malsarikkan varunnavarkkk 2nd positionu vendi malsarikkkkammmmmmmmmmm........................


10 kollam engand aayille oru padam hit aayittu.... :Very Happy: ...Ithum koodi pottiyal ennennum veettil irikkendi varum...

----------


## Flackyz



----------


## Flackyz

> 10 kollam engand aayille oru padam hit aayittu.......Ithum koodi pottiyal ennennum veettil irikkendi varum...


veetil irunnotte pithamahanum,annyanum,sethu um,deivathirumakalum kanda oru preshakanum chiyaane marakkilllaaaa.... athumathy namukk... allathe ore story vach actressine  mathram matty varshangalayi cinema edukkunna mattu nadanmare polallallo chiyaaaan vikram..........................

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram About His Charactor In I

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto..._id.2392950137

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

*The biggest Block Buster On the way*  :Band:

----------


## xeon

> 10 kollam engand aayille oru padam hit aayittu.......Ithum koodi pottiyal ennennum veettil irikkendi varum...


ithu pottiyaalum ini 10 ennam pottiyaalum chiyaan veettilirikkilla.. because he is such a talent. Kazhivullavan ennaayalum uyarthu enikkum...
Chiyaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnn   :Band:

----------


## Dylan

> Thonni ...!! Ellam oru amateur feel ondu





> enikku thonni... motion poster/poster onnum enikku pidichilla...





> pettennu thattikoottunnathaanu.... onninum time illennu kettu, Diwaliku vannillenkil adutha release slot kittaan orupaadu budhimuttaanu...
> Aascarinteyum vikraminteyum adutha padangal waitingil aanu....


hmm... padam nannaavum... but feel that they could've done a lot more with the first batch of promos... nokkaam.

----------


## kandahassan

Tera blockbuster aavan saadhyatha und  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Tera blockbuster aavan saadhyatha und


Pinnalla .......Sure Blocker buster

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> *The biggest Block Buster On the way*


 :Band: .....

----------


## Nithz

New Video

----------


## GangsteR

Tee parum diwali

----------


## ghostrider999

> Tee parum diwali


Vishal Ethinte 2ndem Edayil Kidannu Chammanthi aakumello Anikspray pole aakum  :Ennekollu:

----------


## ikkafan

Ithil thala undalleee :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Flackyz



----------


## ghostrider999

> Ithil thala undalleee


Undo??/  :Ahupinne:

----------


## ikkafan

> Undo??/


yes confirmed :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Ferno

SG annante stills onum vanile??

----------


## ghostrider999

> yes confirmed


Villain anno  :Band:

----------


## ikkafan

> Villain anno


Athariyula

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 


Ithentha Sambavam?

----------


## Flackyz

> Ithentha Sambavam?


Weta Workshop's 1 & only 1 from INDIA going to rock

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Vishal Ethinte 2ndem Edayil Kidannu Chammanthi aakumello Anikspray pole aakum


Pandiyanadu ingane vannanu hit aaye?

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithil thala undalleee


thalayum vaalonnum illa....

----------


## GangsteR

> Vishal Ethinte 2ndem Edayil Kidannu Chammanthi aakumello Anikspray pole aakum


Hari aanu director angeru kidu aayittu irakkum, trailer kandillae ...chilapol oru karutha kutira aakum

----------


## ghostrider999

> Pandiyanadu ingane vannanu hit aaye?


Pandiya Naadu aethu Padathinte Oppama Vanna

----------


## ghostrider999

> Hari aanu director angeru kidu aayittu irakkum, trailer kandillae ...chilapol oru karutha kutira aakum


Evede Trailer Kandilla...

----------


## ikkafan

> thalayum vaalonnum illa....


und :Doh: aa posterilot noku

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Pandiya Naadu aethu Padathinte Oppama Vanna


Aarambham...........

----------


## ghostrider999

> Aarambham...........


Ethu Kali Vere aanu Directorsine Nokku Shankar V\s Murugadass .... Hari Kollam Angerude Singam Maathrame Enikishtamullu

----------


## GangsteR

> Evede Trailer Kandilla...


poojai threadil undu

----------


## GangsteR

> undaa posterilot noku


ethu thalaya uddeshichathu  :Dntknw:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ethu Kali Vere aanu Directorsine Nokku Shankar V\s Murugadass .... Hari Kollam Angerude Singam Maathrame Enikishtamullu


minimum guarantee ulla director aanu Hari

----------


## Flackyz

> Ethu Kali Vere aanu Directorsine Nokku Shankar V\s Murugadass .... Hari Kollam Angerude Singam Maathrame Enikishtamullu


appol saaamy ishtapettilleeeeeeee

----------


## ikkafan

> ethu thalaya uddeshichathu


beastinte thala .alathenna :Doh:

----------


## ghostrider999

> minimum guarantee ulla director aanu Hari


Varatte Kandariyam  :Band:

----------


## ghostrider999

> appol saaamy ishtapettilleeeeeeee



Athu Vittu Poyatha  :Band:

----------


## baazigar89

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## ghostrider999

> beastinte thala .alathenna


aaale pattikunno : :Kettoda: :

----------


## ghostrider999

*Audio Launchnu aarokke Varum List Kittiyo*

----------


## ikkafan

> aaale pattikunno ::


Njn karuthith ithile beastnu thala ilenna undenarnjpol ulla excitement pankuvechatha :Beee:  :Kettoda:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## ghostrider999

> Njn karuthith ithile beastnu thala ilenna undenarnjpol ulla excitement pankuvechatha


athangu moolaku maari pankuvecho  :Kettoda:

----------


## ikkafan

> athangu moolaku maari pankuvecho


 :Sarcastic Hand: ...

----------


## Viru

> Pandiya Naadu aethu Padathinte Oppama Vanna


aarambam n azhagu raja

ithil azhagu raja disaster ayathe konde rekshapettu

----------


## Nithz



----------


## 4EVER

> *Audio Launchnu aarokke Varum List Kittiyo*


Thalaivar n Arnold und. ..ikkayum undaavum 3nnu thonnunnu

----------


## nmaks

> 


etraya rs ????????????

----------


## Nithz

> etraya rs ????????????


ariyilla got from fb :(

----------


## KeralaVarma

Ithu deepawalikkano release

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithu deepawalikkano release


yeah I vs Kaththi vs Poojai

----------


## GangsteR

Shahrukh Khan and Chiyaan Vikram - The age-defying stunners
Sep 14, 2014


Currently, we have two 48 year old superstars in different 'woods' of the country, who are the talk of the town for their fabulous physiques and age- defying abs. Both of them have already proved, in the preceding years, that they can sculpt their
bodies according to their will, if their roles demand so. Now, they have again lifted their levels a notch or two higher, and are
looking their very best for their forthcoming releases.
Shahrukh Khan and Chiyaan Vikram are the men in the
spotlight. While the former has slogged it out to get a 8
pack (10 pack) and a lean and mean frame for his
upcoming 'Happy New Year', Chiyaan has done the
unthinkable with his body mass for the Shankar magnum-
opus 'I'. Vikram has reportedly increased his weight for a
portion of the movie, while for another, he has reduced his
mass alarmingly too. The work done on him, with respect
to prosthetic make-up is again stunning.
Both these movies would be releasing for Diwali, and the
Indian women all over the world would be swooning in
delight, looking at SRK and Kenny; handsome face, ripped
muscles, marked abs and all.

----------


## GangsteR

Kaththi & Ai - The Bad and The Good
Sep 14, 2014


The latest 'Hit Machine' Anirudh is going through a troubled phase. But, there is a good in the bad, as well.
The News:
The young music composer is a part of the soundtrack of two biggies - Shankar's magnum opus, Ai (as a singer) and Ilayathalapathy Vijay - A.R.Murugadoss' Kaththi (as the composer).
The Bad News:
Songs from both the movies - a rough cut version of "Let's
take a Selfie Pulla" in Anirudh's own voice from Kaththi
and his rendition, "Merasalaayitten" from Ai have been
leaked online.
The Good News:
People are really excited about these two peppy songs,
despite the rough cut versions, and both the songs are
obviously going to be chartbusters!

----------


## MVP

> Shahrukh Khan and Chiyaan Vikram - The age-defying stunners
> Sep 14, 2014
> 
> 
> Currently, we have two 48 year old superstars in different 'woods' of the country, who are the talk of the town for their fabulous physiques and age- defying abs. Both of them have already proved, in the preceding years, that they can sculpt their
> bodies according to their will, if their roles demand so. Now, they have again lifted their levels a notch or two higher, and are
> looking their very best for their forthcoming releases.
> Shahrukh Khan and Chiyaan Vikram are the men in the
> spotlight. While the former has slogged it out to get a 8
> ...


sharukhinte pack pattini kidannu vanna polundu.. :Doh:

----------


## sangeethlal99

Meresal ayiten enna song ..youtube nnu eduthu kalanghu alle...pullu...addicted to that song ..ippo nokkumbo youtub il ilaaaaa...... :Badpc:

----------


## GangsteR

> Meresal ayiten enna song ..youtube nnu eduthu kalanghu alle...pullu...addicted to that song ..ippo nokkumbo youtub il ilaaaaa......


nalae varae wait chei

----------


## kunjumon

> Meresal ayiten enna song ..youtube nnu eduthu kalanghu alle...pullu...addicted to that song ..ippo nokkumbo youtub il ilaaaaa......


njan aadyame angu download cheythu vechu  :Laughing:

----------


## sangeethlal99

da please sent me the song engane kittum?

----------


## sangeethlal99

> njan aadyame angu download cheythu vechu


sent cheyya valla vazhiyum undo...

----------


## GangsteR

> beastinte thala .alathenna


numma ajith annanennu karuthi

----------


## GangsteR

ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയുടെ ചരിത്രത്തില് ഏറ്റവും വലിയ
മുതല് മുടക്കില് നിര്മ്മിച്ച ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡ ചിത്രമായ
'ഐ' യുടെ ഓഡിയോ റിലീസിങ്ങ് ചരിത്ര
സംഭവമാക്കി മാറ്റാനുള്ള ഒരുക്കങ്ങള്
നടത്തി വരികയാണ്. ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ അണിയറ
പ്രവര്ത്തകര്. സെപ്റ്റംബർ 15 ന് തിങ്കളാഴ്ച
വൈകീട്ട് 6.30 ന് ചെന്നൈയിലെ നെഹ്രു
സ്റ്റേഡിയത്തില് നടക്കുന്ന വര്ണ്ണശബളമായ
ചടങ്ങില് വെച്ച്
പതിനായിരങ്ങളെ സാക്ഷിയാക്കി ഹോളിവുഡ്
സൂപ്പര് സ്റ്റാര് ആര്നോള്ഡ്
ഷ്വാസ്നെഗ്ഗറും ഇന്ഡ്യന് സൂപ്പര് സ്റ്റാര്
രജനീകാന്തും ചേര്ന്ന് ഓഡിയോ റിലീസിങ്ങ്
കര്മ്മം നിര്വഹിക്കും.
ചടങ്ങില് ഇന്ഡ്യന് സിനിമയിലേയും ഹോളിവുഡ്
സിനിമയിലേയും പ്രശസ്തരായ
താരങ്ങളും സാങ്കേതിക വിദഗ്ദരും പങ്കെടുക്കും.
ഈ ബ്രഹാമാണ്ഡ ചടങ്ങിന് മാറ്റു കൂട്ടാന്
ചിത്രത്തിലെ നായകന് വിക്രമിന്റെ നൃത്ത
ആവിഷ്ക്കാരവും ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ സംഗീത
സംവിധായകന് ഓസ്കാർ ജേതാവ് എ .ആര്.റഹ്മാന്
നയിക്കുന്ന സംഗീത
നിശയും ഉണ്ടായിരിക്കുമെന്നും,
ഇതിനോടകം തന്നെ പതിനായിരത്തില്പരം പ്രവേശന
പാസുകള് വിതരണം ചെയ്തു
കഴിഞ്ഞുവെന്നും നിര്മ്മാതാവ് വി. രവിചന്ദ്രന്
അറിയിച്ചു. കനത്ത സുരക്ഷാ ക്രമീകരണങ്ങളാണ്
ചടങ്ങിനു വേണ്ടി ഒരുക്കിയിട്ടുള്ളത്.
ലോകത്താകമാനമുള്ള സിനിമാ പ്രേമികള്
ആകാംഷയോടെ കാത്തിരിക്കുന്ന ഷങ്കര് -
വിക്രം ചിത്രമായ 'ഐ' ശതകോടികള് ചിലവിട്ട്
നിര്മ്മിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത് തമിഴിലെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ
ചലച്ചിത്ര നിര്മ്മാണ സ്ഥാപനമായ ആസ്കാര്
ഫിലിംസാണ്. 'അന്ന്യൻ', 'ദശാവതാരം' എന്നിവ
ആസ്കാര് ഫിലിംസ് നിര്മ്മിച്ച ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡ
ചിത്രങ്ങളാണ്. ഇന്ഡ്യന് സിനിമ 'ഐ' ക്ക്
മുന്പും 'ഐ'ക്ക് ശേഷവും എന്ന്
ഭാവി ചരിത്രം പറയുന്ന രീതിയിലുള്ള ഒരു
സിനിമയായിരിക്കും 'ഐ' എന്നാണ്
ചിത്രത്തെക്കുറിച്ച് നിര്മ്മാതാവ് രവിചന്ദ്രന്
പറയുന്നത്.

----------


## raamzcool

Ente ponnoo...jst oru pravishyam ketittu pinne official aayi release cheythittu kelkkam ennu vechathaa.....Ippo Mersalayaaitten song ethra pravishyam kettu ennariyillaa....athrakkum Addicted....ARR is always best....

----------


## kunjumon



----------


## jackramsey

> Meresal ayiten enna song ..youtube nnu eduthu kalanghu alle...pullu...addicted to that song ..ippo nokkumbo youtub il ilaaaaa......


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3bQYm0CIus

----------


## sangeethlal99

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3bQYm0CIus


thanks.... :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Ente ponnoo...jst oru pravishyam ketittu pinne official aayi release cheythittu kelkkam ennu vechathaa.....Ippo Mersalayaaitten song ethra pravishyam kettu ennariyillaa....athrakkum Addicted....ARR is always best....


itintae joodae aanu avanmar selfipullae compare cheyunnathu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> 


Mammookka ilae?

----------


## sangeethlal99

> 


 thanks a lot for sent me the song....

----------


## jackramsey

> 


All south except Mallu representation undallo.

----------


## kunjumon

> Mammookka ilae?


pokaan pattillaayirikkum....

----------


## asuyalu

ithenthanavo sambhavam ?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## kandahassan

:Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## kandahassan

> ithenthanavo sambhavam ?


Sambhavam alla kunditham  :Band:

----------


## singam

*Airtel Hello Tunes*

https://www.airtelhellotunes.in/tone...10/date/desc/1

----------


## GangsteR

> pokaan pattillaayirikkum....


 :Badpc: ....

----------


## sangeethlal99

> *Airtel Hello Tunes*
> 
> https://www.airtelhellotunes.in/tone...10/date/desc/1


 10 song in this list.....! 2 songs from anirudh.......... :Band:  :Giveup:  i cant wait...

----------


## GangsteR

> Sambhavam alla kunditham


kun...... ennum parayum  :Yeye:

----------


## Saathan

> 


telugu il ninnu venky/naga mathi ayirunnu... audio release enna?

----------


## raamzcool

> itintae joodae aanu avanmar selfipullae compare cheyunnathu


Vivarakedu oru prashnamalalooo.....oru Worldclass padam aaya I-yumaay Kathi ethratholum pidichu nilkkum enna kaaryam kandariyaaam.....

----------


## asuyalu

> Sambhavam alla kunditham


kunditham .. kunditham thanne paaril ennanallo  :Yes:

----------


## Saathan

repost...



amy  :Kiss:

----------


## GangsteR

> telugu il ninnu venky/naga mathi ayirunnu... audio release enna?


tamil audio rlz nalae...telugu 23rd ennu thonunnu

----------


## GangsteR

> Vivarakedu oru prashnamalalooo.....oru Worldclass padam aaya I-yumaay Kathi ethratholum pidichu nilkkum enna kaaryam kandariyaaam.....


satyam ariyam ennaalum sammatichu taran budhimuttaanu

----------


## GangsteR

meyyappan @ meyyappanram 
Heard that there won't be no live telecast of #I
audio launch in jayatv.

----------


## GangsteR

A Teaser will make news afr the release.. #I 's teaser made news even b4 da release.. A NEW Teaser of I will be out tomorrow evening at 8pm!

----------


## GangsteR

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRYJ...ature=youtu.be

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Natalie Di Luccio
Sharing the official tracklist of #I . We just landed in
Chennai and preparing for tomorrows audio launch with
special guest Mr. Arnold Schwarzenegger . Pinch me.

----------


## ikkafan

Ikka ille  :Kettoda: njnga ikka fans ee padam bahishkarichirikunnu. :Beee:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ikka ille njnga ikka fans ee padam bahishkarichirikunnu.


ikka pokatataanu

----------


## GangsteR

*  Tomorrow AD*

----------


## Viru

Amyyyyy :Lapharp:  :Lapharp:  :Lapharp:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#i Audio Launch Paases

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

> 


Pic From : Underworld: Rise of the Lycans

----------


## GangsteR

> Pic From : Underworld: Rise of the Lycans


potticho..... :Hammer:

----------


## Vigathakumaran

motion poster ottum ishtapettilla..

----------


## Nithz

> potticho.....


oh sorry !! athu ivide parayan padilla alle !!  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> oh sorry !! athu ivide parayan padilla alle !!


haha saramilla  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

> motion poster ottum ishtapettilla..


nalae trailer varum, apol polikkaam

----------


## Nithz

> nalae trailer varum, apol polikkaam


 :Band:   :Band:   Tinju bhai koodi venamayirunnu

----------


## GangsteR

> *Songs Locations in China ..
> Wait for the Visual Extravagansa*


 :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Tinju bhai koodi venamayirunnu


 :Yes: ........

----------


## Saathan

CD nale shop il kittumo atho function mathram ano?

----------


## xeon

> Tinju bhai koodi venamayirunnu


As paavam manushyan fk til jeevikkunne thanne shankarinu vendiya. Modsinu enthelum nivarthi undel please remove his ban.

----------


## ITV

> nalae trailer varum, apol polikkaam


Trailer Alla teaser

----------


## xeon

> satyam ariyam ennaalum sammatichu taran budhimuttaanu


Ponnu machine machante ee armaadikkal enth kandaanennu ellarkkumariyam. Oru eecha polum kaanan illathe as chithram bb aakkan nokku

----------


## Saathan

Amy  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup: 



amy jackson

----------


## Viru

Hoy hoy  :Tt1:  :Tt1:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ponnu machine machante ee armaadikkal enth kandaanennu ellarkkumariyam. Oru eecha polum kaanan illathe as chithram bb aakkan nokku


ithu shankar film aaya kondu njan maximum support cheyunnu

----------


## GangsteR

> CD nale shop il kittumo atho function mathram ano?


nalae kittilla..audio rlz kazhinju two days ullil kittum

----------


## Viru

> nalae kittilla..audio rlz kazhinju two days ullil kittum


audio rlz telecast undo live

----------


## GangsteR

> audio rlz telecast undo live


jaya tvyil 6 mani muthal telecast undenna innalae paranjirunnathu... ipol live telecast illenna arinjathu

----------


## Saathan

> Hoy hoy


amy fans nirshapedilla... songs il kidu ayirikkum  :Yahoo:

----------


## Viru

> jaya tvyil 6 mani muthal telecast undenna innalae paranjirunnathu... ipol live telecast illenna arinjathu


ilenkil valatha cheythe ayi pokum

----------


## Viru

> amy fans nirshapedilla... songs il kidu ayirikkum


pinalla shakar annan kidu ayite eduthitundakum enne urapalle  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> ilenkil valatha cheythe ayi pokum


meyyappan @ meyyappanram 
Heard that there won't be no live telecast of #I
audio launch in jayatv.

----------


## Viru

> meyyappan @ meyyappanram 
> Heard that there won't be no live telecast of #I
> audio launch in jayatv.


appo  :Doh:

----------


## GangsteR

> appo


govinda......

----------


## kandahassan

Tinju jishnu injecting some drugs in his body due to
Fk ban...tinju our wolvarrane aayi maariyirikku nu  :Scared: 

Modsine kollan avan varum  :Ho: 

Bangloreante kamuki maryiye tinju thattikondu pokunnu  :Yeye:

----------


## kunjumon

Ladio...beautiful ladio  :Celebrate005:   :Celebrate005:

----------


## karthi007

Motion poster kandu., anyayam anna

----------


## nmaks



----------


## GangsteR

> Tinju jishnu injecting some drugs in his body due to
> Fk ban...tinju our wolvarrane aayi maariyirikku nu 
> 
> Modsine kollan avan varum 
> 
> Bangloreante kamuki maryiye tinju thattikondu pokunnu


tinjuntae ban maattan nadapadi edukanam  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## kunjumon

Aila Aila aai  :Silsila:   :Silsila:

----------


## GangsteR

> 


Anniyan- 17 June 2005
Ghajini- 29 September 2005

----------


## kunjumon

Visuals polichadukkum  :salut: 
ARR  :salut:

----------


## kunjumon

> Anniyan- 17 June 2005Ghajini- 29 September 2005


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## nmaks

> Anniyan- 17 June 2005
> Ghajini- 29 September 2005


2005 ............ :Phhhh:   :Phhhh:

----------


## GangsteR

*[Xclusive]  I music out now in  iTune*

https://itunes.apple.com/sg/album/i-...re/id917639889

----------


## GangsteR

> 2005 ............


allae  :Phhhh:

----------


## Nithz

Pookkalae Sattru Oyivedungal , Mersalaayitten Both Versions Full Illa ennu thonunnu..

just 3 mins matrame ullu.. 

So.. Want to wait for another torrent release !!!

----------


## nmaks

> Pookkalae Sattru Oyivedungal , Mersalaayitten Both Versions Full Illa ennu thonunnu..
> 
> just 3 mins matrame ullu.. 
> 
> So.. Want to wait for another torrent release !!!


torrent link pm idu macha/........

----------


## kunjumon

ARR  :salut:   :salut:

----------


## Viru

Aila aila n merasalaayitten kolam bhaki oke avg ayita thoniye,repeat hearingil chilapo istapedum

----------


## kunjumon

Shankar- ARR never disappoints. ..
addicted  :Yeye:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Aila aila n merasalaayitten kolam bhaki oke avg ayita thoniye,repeat hearingil chilapo istapedum


Visuals koodi avumbozhe aa oru effect complete ayittu kittu...

----------


## sangeethlal99

heard all song from i tunes. oh my god! ARR this why i love your music man! his music is experimental different feeling!

----------


## nmaks

:Band:  ARR  :Band:

----------


## sangeethlal99

ellaarum urangiyo..atho songs ketto addict ayo..arr.......... :Giveup:

----------


## sangeethlal99

this year a treat for arr fans.....highway, million dollar arm , hundred foot journy, kochadiyan , lekar hum diwwana dil, kaaviyathalaivan and i......6 movies in one year..... :Band:

----------


## dipu10

paaattukall  :Band:

----------


## dipu10

aadym kettapo selfie pulla kidu aayum.. merasalayiten good enum thoniii... bt arr enna slow poison  :Ho: 

inale thott kett thudangiii merasalayiten ippozhathekum addctd aaayiiiiiii.. appo dhaa fulll album out aayiii...

pookkalle sattru oyividungll - paattinte thudakavum.. ee lynum ishtapettila.. pinneeedulla portns kellkaan rasamundd..

aila aila - kellkaan rasamundd.. enaal chila portnsil ethumbo poraa enum thoniii... still ithnte visuals thakarkum.. 

ennoddu nee irundaal - kidilam..!!!  :salut:  

ladio - amy de intro sng.. gud.. nalla beats okke pinney repeatedly kekkuna trck onum aayirikilaa.. oru eng sng thaney.. paattnte range okke verreyaa..

merasalayitten - adddctd 2 dis1.. pick of d album.. 'ennodu neeyum' adhey..

mothathil aniruthinte mikka hit albumsinum aaallkar parayuna oru -ve.. paaatt ethra kidu aayalum.. dirctrs aa paaattukll onum mariyaadhakk use cheythittilaa.. alnkil eduthh nashipikunuu enaannu...

angne oru aaropanam enthaayalum shankar-arr combo'yk kellkendi varumenu thonunilaa... 
soo.. paaattukall okke kollaamm.. theere mosham enu theeerthu parrayaan mathram oru paattum athra mosham alaaa... baakkkiii visuallsil pollichadukumm...!!!  :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Band:

----------


## Reporter



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

SG'k nalla charcter aano ?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> aadym kettapo selfie pulla kidu aayum.. merasalayiten good enum thoniii... bt arr enna slow poison inale thott kett thudangiii merasalayiten ippozhathekum addctd aaayiiiiiii.. appo dhaa fulll album out aayiii...pookkalle sattru oyividungll - paattinte thudakavum.. ee lynum ishtapettila.. pinneeedulla portns kellkaan rasamundd..aila aila - kellkaan rasamundd.. enaal chila portnsil ethumbo poraa enum thoniii... still ithnte visuals thakarkum.. ennoddu nee irundaal - kidilam..!!!  ladio - amy de intro sng.. gud.. nalla beats okke pinney repeatedly kekkuna trck onum aayirikilaa.. oru eng sng thaney.. paattnte range okke verreyaa..merasalayitten - adddctd 2 dis1.. pick of d album.. 'ennodu neeyum' adhey..mothathil aniruthinte mikka hit albumsinum aaallkar parayuna oru -ve.. paaatt ethra kidu aayalum.. dirctrs aa paaattukll onum mariyaadhakk use cheythittilaa.. alnkil eduthh nashipikunuu enaannu...angne oru aaropanam enthaayalum shankar-arr combo'yk kellkendi varumenu thonunilaa... soo.. paaattukall okke kollaamm.. theere mosham enu theeerthu parrayaan mathram oru paattum athra mosham alaaa... baakkkiii visuallsil pollichadukumm...!!!


*MY Pick Mersalaayitten.Anirudh Ravichander Neeti MohanNice Lyrics Frm Kabilan.. Aila Aila Also Kollam. First Hearil Ithu 2um Anu Ishtapethathu.**Mersalaayitten will be a slow poison, Selfie Pulla will be instant one!*

----------


## Laleattan

> SG'k nalla charcter aano ?


Villain Character aanu

----------


## K K R

Songs kettu  :salut:   :Hi:   :Hi:  ..Vere level album literally.. Anyaayam  :salut:  ..Waiting for official rip for more clarity.!!  :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR

I SONGS REVIEW
Review by : Behindwoods Review Board

I alias Ai is one of the most expected movies of the year
directed by Shankar, starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in
the lead roles. The music for the film is by our 'Mozart of
Madras' A.R.Rahman

Mersalaayitten
Singers: Anirudh Ravichander, Neeti Mohan
Lyrics: Kabilan
Anirudh’s voice adds color to this thumping song, that'll
make your senses go up and down. Its mastering will make
you feel the rhythms and the bass strokes, all the way to
your lungs. Folk beats with all the possible effects position
the song completely international. Violin is A.R’s vintage
touch ! Fun filled, innovative, generation X lyrics by
Kabilan.

Ennodu Nee Irundhaal
Singers: Sid Sriram, Sunitha Sarathy
Lyrics: Kabilan
‘Adiyey’ fame Sid Sriram pulls of another thriller here with
his jazzy voice. Starting of the song is a killer! Piano, flute
and the symbols establish the type of song you're going to
listen. The sudden break down is then set into a pace by
the bass drum. A top class rock song, backed by chorus,
sensational rendition and raising octaves. The timpani,
electric guitars and sudden change in texture of singing are
all sheer genius.

Ladio
Singers: Nikita Gandhi
Lyrics: Madhan Karky
Rahman is one composer who can still sound original, even
if going completely western. R n B amalgamated with
electronic sounds provide a song that could be boasted off
in foreign sea-shore parties. The rapid changes in the tune
make it a little abstract. Might require some effort from
casual listeners to follow the song.

Pookkalae Sattru Oyivedungal
Singers: Haricharan, Shreya Ghoshal
Lyrics: Madhan Karky
Haricharan's crystal clear voice, Shriya's Hindustani driven
singing lead to a chart-buster, here. A song purposefully
made to match the locales Shankar might shoot the love
song. Harp, Haiku, programmed beats and blues type
guitar riff delivers a self-justifying sonata.

Aila Aila
Singers:
Lyrics: Madhan Karky
A strong experimental song with the grand piano, opera
singing, carnatic traces, bhangra beats and subtle techno
treats. Will definitely need the visuals to experience it
better.

Ennodu Nee Irundhaal (Reprise)
Singers: Sid Sriram, Sunitha Sarathy
Lyrics: Kabilan
Keeping ‘Ennodu nee irundhal’ harmony, Chinmayee's
husky voice and the soul stirring chord progressions from
the acoustic guitar combine to give a very soothing
composition. The simple first BGM and the basic rhythms
make it an easily understandable melody, unlike other
Rahman songs that has to grow into you after multiple
listens. Late incoming of the male voice creates further
impact!

Mersalaayitten (Remix)
Singers: Anirudh Ravichander, Neeti Mohan
Lyrics: Kabilan
Rahman makes this different from the original by making it
shorter, adding little more reverb on the voice and
overlapping the beats.
Verdict: Rahman & Shankar are back to doing what they
do best, churn out chart busters !

( 3.5 / 5.0 )

----------


## xeon

[QUOTE=GangsteR;6696307]I SONGS REVIEW
Review by : Behindwoods Review Board

I alias Ai is one of the most expected movies of the year
directed by Shankar, starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in
the lead roles. The music for the film is by our 'Mozart of
Madras' A.R.Rahman

Mersalaayitten
Singers: Anirudh Ravichander, Neeti Mohan
Lyrics: Kabilan
Anirudh’s voice adds color to this thumping song, that'll
make your senses go up and down. Its mastering will make
you feel the rhythms and the bass strokes, all the way to
your lungs. Folk beats with all the possible effects position
the song completely international. Violin is A.R’s vintage
touch ! Fun filled, innovative, generation X lyrics by
Kabilan.

Ennodu Nee Irundhaal
Singers: Sid Sriram, Sunitha Sarathy
Lyrics: Kabilan
‘Adiyey’ fame Sid Sriram pulls of another thriller here with
his jazzy voice. Starting of the song is a killer! Piano, flute
and the symbols establish the type of song you're going to
listen. The sudden break down is then set into a pace by
the bass drum. A top class rock song, backed by chorus,
sensational rendition and raising octaves. The timpani,
electric guitars and sudden change in texture of singing are
all sheer genius.

Ladio
Singers: Nikita Gandhi
Lyrics: Madhan Karky
Rahman is one composer who can still sound original, even
if going completely western. R n B amalgamated with
electronic sounds provide a song that could be boasted off
in foreign sea-shore parties. The rapid changes in the tune
make it a little abstract. Might require some effort from
casual listeners to follow the song.

Pookkalae Sattru Oyivedungal
Singers: Haricharan, Shreya Ghoshal
Lyrics: Madhan Karky
Haricharan's crystal clear voice, Shriya's Hindustani driven
singing lead to a chart-buster, here. A song purposefully
made to match the locales Shankar might shoot the love
song. Harp, Haiku, programmed beats and blues type
guitar riff delivers a self-justifying sonata.

Aila Aila
Singers:
Lyrics: Madhan Karky
A strong experimental song with the grand piano, opera
singing, carnatic traces, bhangra beats and subtle techno
treats. Will definitely need the visuals to experience it
better.

Ennodu Nee Irundhaal (Reprise)
Singers: Sid Sriram, Sunitha Sarathy
Lyrics: Kabilan
Keeping ‘Ennodu nee irundhal’ harmony, Chinmayee's
husky voice and the soul stirring chord progressions from
the acoustic guitar combine to give a very soothing
composition. The simple first BGM and the basic rhythms
make it an easily understandable melody, unlike other
Rahman songs that has to grow into you after multiple
listens. Late incoming of the male voice creates further
impact!

Mersalaayitten (Remix)
Singers: Anirudh Ravichander, Neeti Mohan
Lyrics: Kabilan
Rahman makes this different from the original by making it
shorter, adding little more reverb on the voice and
overlapping the beats.
Verdict: Rahman & Shankar are back to doing what they
do best, churn out chart busters !

*( 3.5 / 5.0 )[*/QUOTE]

Ithonnum nokkenda.. oru cinema aadyam kandal ishtappedum.. athinum review idam.. songsinu engane ingane mark kodukkum.. Behind woodsil syaama shaasthrikalano irikkunne...

Ippo 3.5 ennu vechaal  2 days kettal 4.5 aanu ARR always the king

----------


## dipu10

> *MY Pick Mersalaayitten.Anirudh Ravichander Neeti MohanNice Lyrics Frm Kabilan.. Aila Aila Also Kollam. First Hearil Ithu 2um Anu Ishtapethathu.**Mersalaayitten will be a slow poison, Selfie Pulla will be instant one!*


yea..!! slfi oru instnt hitum.. mersalayitten oru slow poison thaney.. infact ARR nte mikka paaattukalllum angne thaney.. matulla paaattukall okke kett maranu kalllanjaaalum.. pulliyude chila paaattukkalll okke kettt marrannu viddaaan varshangalll pidikumm...

----------


## K K R

First hearing il thanne oru ARR album itrem ishtapettaal..ini repeat hearing il pidicha kitoola  :Clap:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

arnold land cheytallo  :Band:

----------


## SAM369

*Songs Kollam..Ladio Evido Ketta Pole Undu*

----------


## GangsteR

Terrific album from @arrahman after kadal !Rocking
comboaudio like jeans combofrm @Shankarshanmugh &
ARR sir! I audio rocks!Waiting for film
- GV Prakash Kumar

----------


## Nithz

Anyway The Uploader Is A Genius Created A Fake Account In The name Of Sony India & Used Their Logo In The Video  :Giveup:

----------


## SAM369

> Anyway The Uploader Is A Genius Created A Fake Account In The name Of Sony India & Used Their Logo In The Video


*Ithu nalla paripadi aanallo..Kathi songum ithupole aanu uploade cheythe*

----------


## SAM369

*Original Motion Picture Soundtrack*
https://itunes.apple.com/in/album/i-...re/id917639889

----------


## kunjumon

Ennodu nee irunthaal aanu beast song alle....
anyaaya picturisation aanennu kettu....

----------


## mujthaba

mersalayitten super songggggg ..ARR  :Clap:

----------


## kandahassan

:Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## AjinKrishna

Mersalaayitten
Ennodu nee irundhal (2 versions) 

Ith mathre kettulloo.. Kidu aayittund..  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR

Ennodu Nee Irunthaal Uyirodu Naan Iruppen ... . addicted

----------


## amintvm

"I"യുടെ Audio Launchന്* വേണ്ടി അർനോള്*ഡും എത്തിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു.

----------


## GangsteR

Producer Aascar Ravichandran says #ArnoldShwazenegger
will meet Tamil Nadu CM #JJayalalithaa 2day @ State
secretariat

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## JJK

Link pm edu... Or mail haibossishere@gmail.com

----------


## K K R

Polappan songs  :Yahbuhuha:  Ente ponnooo  :Clapping:

----------


## mujthaba

> Polappan songs  Ente ponnooo


ethokeya ishtayath..download aavunne ullu ..

----------


## baazigar89

Trailer vanno?

----------


## jackramsey

Ayyo Suresh Gopi undavum for audio launch. i think he is the antagonist

----------


## GangsteR

Songs oru rekshayum illa....Theatre poora parambu aakan ladio  :Band:

----------


## mujthaba

> Songs oru rekshayum illa....Theatre poora parambu aakan ladio


ladio ketu kondirikunnu  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> ladio ketu kondirikunnu


enganundu ...

----------


## GangsteR

> Link pm edu... Or mail haibossishere@gmail.com


mail cheytittundu....kittiyo

----------


## GangsteR

> Trailer vanno?


night 8 manikku

----------


## GangsteR

> Ayyo Suresh Gopi undavum for audio launch. i think he is the antagonist


angeru pokumo

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> First hearing il thanne oru ARR album itrem ishtapettaal..ini repeat hearing il pidicha kitoola


Ambada First Hearng il Ella Songs um Ishtapetto? Album Pick Ethanu?

----------


## sangeethlal99

pookale sattu oviyedugal.... :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> pookale sattu oviyedugal....


Entae favourite ithu tannae...ipop tannae oru 5 pravishyam kettu 


Shreya ghoshal  :Giveup: 
Haricharan  :Clapping:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

http://behindwoods.com/tamil-movies/...gs-review.html

----------


## sangeethlal99

> Entae favourite ithu tannae...ipop tannae oru 5 pravishyam kettu 
> 
> 
> Shreya ghoshal 
> Haricharan


 aa songinte starting kettal thanne mathi macha....wow!

----------


## K K R

> Ambada First Hearng il Ella Songs um Ishtapetto? Album Pick Ethanu?


Ennodu Nee Irunthal and Ladio

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Repeat Mode....*

----------


## asuyalu

> night 8 manikku


ithinte trailer leak aayathalle?

----------


## GangsteR

The 'Terminator' to meet Tamil Nadu's CM
Sep 15, 2014


Chennai city seems to be buzzing with so much of excitement associated with the audio release function of I, scheduled to be held this evening at Nehru Stadium in Chennai.
As reported earlier, the 'Terminator' hero and the former California Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger would be attending this function and he has arrived in the capital of Tamil Nadu
this morning (15 th September). The frenzy surrounding his
arrival is palpable and the images of his arrival in Chennai's
airport have been trending all over the Internet, since the
morning.
It is being said that Arnold Schwarzenegger, prior to
attending the music launch of A R Rahman’s I, would also
be meeting the Chief Ministe

----------


## GangsteR

> ithinte trailer leak aayathalle?


yaa...new trailer/teaser aanu irangunnathu

----------


## GangsteR

‘I’ does it in style
Sep 15, 2014


We had earlier reported that the motion poster of I, Shankar’s
upcoming magnum-opus, which was released recently had a humongous response, crossing half a million views in 2 days. Now the motion poster has reached yet another milestone, crossing one million views in less than 3 days. That shows the magnitude of expectation for this Vikram starrer.
With A.R.Rahman’s album for the film being released
today, the expectation level is likely to soar up to a
different level altogether. The songs are already a rage
among the audience.

----------


## GangsteR

> *Repeat Mode....*


waiting kaththi songs for first pisition  :Giveup:   :Mad: eon:

----------


## sangeethlal99

> waiting kaththi songs for first pisition  eon:


 nadanaathu thanne...... :Phhhh:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Ennodu Nee Irunthal and Ladio


*Addictd Merasaytn. Ystrday Ni8/ Today Mrng 3am Nanu Song Kettathu... Nw Repeat Mode.*

----------


## GangsteR

> aa songinte starting kettal thanne mathi macha....wow!


eniku nadukatae aa male sound varunna portion aanu koodutal istayathu

----------


## sangeethlal99

kathi songs nannayirikkum. anirudh alle he is talented kurach experimental type songs anu anirudhte chila songsnu oru ARR touch undu . interviewil anirudh paranghittundu ARR his role model ennu..

----------


## GangsteR

> Ennodu Nee Irunthal and Ladio


pookale sattu oviyedugal ishtayilae!! pazhaya rahman touch undu

----------


## mujthaba

> enganundu ...


English albums oke poleyund  :Yes:   :Clap:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> nadanaathu thanne......


God Bless You.


> waiting kaththi songs for first pisition  eon:


A.R.R Legend Anu. Athinu Munnil AniruTh Onnum Alla.  KATHTHI Songs 2'nd Place Anel No Problem. . .

----------


## GangsteR

> God Bless You.A.R.R Legend Anu. Athinu Munnil AniruTh Onnum Alla.  KATHTHI Songs 2'nd Place Anel No Problem. . .


apol plate maatti allae @xeon paranjathu maranitilla.... Selfipulla ithilae song aano ishtayathu

----------


## indi commandos

Avg album.. Palathum ARRnte thanne tunes modify cheythapolund.. Nothing new..

----------


## Shivettan

download link ayakku.....cant wait....ARR  :Clap3:

----------


## mujthaba

yyo favourites maari mariyunnu...pookkale sattru  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> kathi songs nannayirikkum. anirudh alle he is talented kurach experimental type songs anu anirudhte chila songsnu oru ARR touch undu . interviewil anirudh paranghittundu ARR his role model ennu..


*A.R.R SONGS Allways Chartbustr Anu. ANIRUth Talent Undu.  Just 5 Albums Cheythitulloo. Dir Shankar AniruTH nte Big Fan Anu..*

----------


## sangeethlal99

> *A.R.R SONGS Allways Chartbustr Anu. ANIRUth Talent Undu.  Just 5 Albums Cheythitulloo. Dir Shankar AniruTH nte Big Fan Anu..*


 yes talented anu...

----------


## sangeethlal99

> Avg album.. Palathum ARRnte thanne tunes modify cheythapolund.. Nothing new..


 :On The Quiet2:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> apol plate maatti allae @xeon paranjathu maranitilla.... Selfipulla ithilae song aano ishtayathu


Selfie Pulla Typical Aniruth Style Anu.,..aa Type Song I Yil Illa.  Plate Maatan Njan Ivide A.R.R Vs AniruTh Comparsn Nadathiyila.

----------


## GangsteR

> download link ayakku.....cant wait....ARR


check vm.......

----------


## GangsteR

> Selfie Pulla Typical Aniruth Style Anu.,..aa Type Song I Yil Illa.  Plate Maatan Njan Ivide A.R.R Vs AniruTh Comparsn Nadathiyila.


:okie:....... Kaththi songs nannaakattae

----------


## SAM369



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> :okie:....... Kaththi songs nannaakattae


*Yeah...Hope 4 Best*

----------


## GangsteR

> 


ithu shoot tudangiya timil vanna stilla..2yrs back

----------


## GangsteR

* Terminator  n Chitti on audio launch*

----------


## GangsteR

Sony Music South
The songs of A.R.Rahman's # i are out on iTunes India.
We urge you to buy original music and enjoy a truly
magical musical experience. # iMusic .

----------


## GangsteR

600 pages  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

I songs bust the iTunes charts
Oscar winning music director has stated through his
official FaceBook page that the I songs are now
available on the prestigious iTunes charts.
This is one of the most expected albums this year and
the entire team has worked for nearly four years to get
this project to the theatres. With its release date,
touted to be on Diwali this year, nearing, the
filmmakers are busy with the post production. In fact,
the audio launch is scheduled for today, September
15 th , 2014 and Hollywood star Arnold Schwarzenegger
will be gracing the occasion as the chief guest.

----------


## GangsteR

The terminator to meet puratchi thalaivi


As we reported earlier, Arnold Schwarzenegger has arrived Chennai today for the grand audio launch of ' I '. Now the latest is that Arnold Schwarzenegger will also be meeting Tamil Nadu CM by 2.45 pm today and the meeting is likely to happen at Tamil Nadu secretariat.
Mean while, I's audio launch will be happening at Nehru
Indoor stadium, Chennai. The event is likely to kick start by
5.30 pm and celebrities like Rajinikanth, Puneeth
Rajkumar, Sarathkumar and Rana will be attending the
function.

----------


## GangsteR

A major change in the telugu version of I


At first Shankar had updated that his film with Vikram is 'Ai' and not 'I' . Now, the director has again went back to the old title 'I' and it is the official title for Tamil version.
The latest is that I's Telugu version which was titled as
Manoharadu has been changed to 'I' , which means both
Tamil & Telugu versions will be the same ie., 'I' .
Sources say I means beauty, King and poison in Tamil. 'I'
has Vikram, Amy Jackson, Upen Patel, Suresh Gopi and many to its star cast. Produced by Aascar Ravichandran, ‘ I’ has music by AR Rahman and the grand audio launch will be happening today at Nehru Indoor stadium.

----------


## Cinema Cinema

please anyone mail me link at shiras123@gmail.com

----------


## GangsteR

Pending Portions of 'I'
IndiaGlitz , [Sunday, September 14, 2014]


The motion poster is out and going viral, audio launch of
'I' is to happen shortly, guests Arnold Schwarznegger and
Rajinikanth will grace the function with their august
presence, increasing the expectations and speculation over
the movie, manifolds - looks like 'I' is in post production in
full swing. But not quite, says director Shankar, who
recently conveyed to his Tweeple that there still is a
portion of the movie which is yet to be shot. The film is in
post production alright, but a song remains to be shot.
And given the tight schedule now, the team has postponed
the plans of shooting the number, to after the successful
launch of its audio.
The motion poster depicts a gruesome change in
protagonist Vikram's face, and it is for a given that his
performance is incomparably better than his previous
outing with Shankar in the mega blockbuster 'Anniyan'. So
gear up for one of the best action movies of all time, with
'I' inching towards release.

----------


## GangsteR

> please anyone mail me link at shiras123@gmail.com


done........

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*MY I -pick EnnoduNeeIrundhaal, Pookalae& Mersalaayitten from the album.* @K K R @Spunky @dipu10

----------


## GangsteR

SIFY AUDIO REVIEW

I marks the return of Vikram-Shankar combo after Anniyan .
The movie also stars Amy Jackson, Suresh Gopi,
Santhanam, Upen Patel and many others. The evergreen
combination of Shankar-AR Rahman joins forces again and
this time the expectations are spectacular.
Let us find out what the album has in store for us:

Mersalaayitten
Singers: Anirudh Ravichander, Neeti Mohan
Lyrics: Kabilan
It's techno time! Mersalaayitten has already been in the
news as it features the vocals of Anirudh. Anirudh seems
to be in his zone and effortlessly renders the track. Neeti
Mohan reserves her best renditions for AR Rahman and
is equally good with the haunting humming portions. The
song has lyrics in the local dialect with a Madras accent
and the singers do well with the diction too. The song
sounds less Rahman-ish and has more of the flavor of next
generation music directors. Going to rule youngster's
playlists!

Ennodu Nee Irundhaal
Singers: Sid Sriram, Sunitha Sarathy
Lyrics: Kabilan
The album's best track! Ennodu Nee Irundhaal marks the
return of the Adiye combo of Sid Sriram with Rahman. This
song has a trance hangover to it and Sid Sriram does
exceedingly well especially in the high pitched portions.
The song has minimal backing of instruments and the tune
makes the song stand out despite that. The song grows on
the listeners like a drug as it progresses and is sure to set
the playlists on fire. The last segment of the song after the
electric guitar portion is the one to watch out for!

Aila Aila
Singers: Aditya Rao, Natalie Di Luccio
Lyrics: Madhan Karky
Here comes the grand scale operatic song for which
Shankar movies are always known for! Aila Aila has a tinge
of jazz and has shades of Strawberry Kanne mainly in the
charanam portions. The arrangements are heavy and the
interlude portions ooze grandeur. The rendition shifts
towards an opera like style as the song progresses.
Nevertheless, it will be there on the charts for many more
months!

Ladio
Singers: Nikita Gandhi
Lyrics: Madhan Karky
Rozanna meets Madonna! Ladio is straight out of the
composer's jukebox from his Lakeer days. Ladio is an out
and out DJ number where the composer has tried to create
something along the lines of an international pop number
with Tamil lyrics. The instrumentation dominates the lyrics
and the flavor of the song suggests it is all set to feature
as the heroine's introduction song. This one’s not for the
conventional music listeners!

Pookale Satru Oyvedungal
Singers: Haricharan, Shreya Ghoshal
Lyrics: MadhanKarky
The album's melody quotient! ‘ Pookale Satru Oyvedungal’
comes across as a pleasant, ear pleasing duet which gets
a further boost thanks to flawless renditions by both
Haricharan and Shreya Ghoshal. The way Shreya Ghoshal’s
humming has been used in the first interlude laced with
classical improvisations is top-notch. Madhan Karky’s lyrics
stand out and he proves himself once again that he can
put wordplays to good use. Thumbs up!
Ennodu Nee Irundhaal (Reprise)

Singers: Sid Sriram, Chinmayi
Lyrics: Kabilan
‘Ennodu Nee Irundhaal’ gets a reprised version with slight
variations in the tempo and arrangements. This reprised
version is dominated more by Chinmayi who starts off with
a haunting prelude rendition. With the additional beats and
increased tempo, one feels this might be the version that
would be used along with the visuals.

Mersalaayitten (Remix)
Singers: Anirudh Ravichander, Neeti Mohan
Lyrics: Kabilan
The remix version of ‘Mersalaayitten’ is just like any other
remix track with rushed beats. Done mainly for the DJ’s &
promotional purposes, there is nothing much to analyze
here.
‘The More Ethnic You Become, The More Global You Can
Reach’ – Rahman tried that with ‘Kaavya Thalaivan’ and
with ‘I’ he has just done the opposite and has gone more
western. ‘I’ may not rank among the best soundtracks of
both Shankar and A. R Rahman. Despite the fact it is not
among Isaipuyal’s greater works, ’I’ still has 2-3 numbers
that are bound to get stuck in our playlists. The simpler
tunes like ‘Ennodu Nee Irundhaal’ and ‘Pookale Satru
Oyvedungal’ are here to stay while the peppy
‘Mersalaayiten’ and the Shankar-esque ‘Aila Aila’ are
bound to get enriched by the visuals.
Picks from the album: Ennodu Nee Irundhaal, Pookale
Satru Oyvedungal

Verdict: I is not ARR's greatest but any ARR album is
fresher than most other albums!
Rating: 3.5/5

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@GangsteR Today Teaser Alle? Or Trailer Ano?

----------


## Viru

> The terminator to meet puratchi thalaivi
> 
> 
> As we reported earlier, Arnold Schwarzenegger has arrived Chennai today for the grand audio launch of ' I '. Now the latest is that Arnold Schwarzenegger will also be meeting Tamil Nadu CM by 2.45 pm today and the meeting is likely to happen at Tamil Nadu secretariat.
> Mean while, I's audio launch will be happening at Nehru
> Indoor stadium, Chennai. The event is likely to kick start by
> 5.30 pm and celebrities like Rajinikanth, Puneeth
> Rajkumar, Sarathkumar and Rana will be attending the
> function.


Arnold shivashakerettan ayalum sheri shankar ayalum sheri ammachiye kanathe TNil ore eecha polum anagilla  :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

Ith Ullathano ????

----------


## JJK

> mail cheytittundu....kittiyo


Mail kitti, :Band:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## nmaks

The #Terminator is in town!!!

#Arnold

Chennai nagaram ungalai anbudan varaverkiradhu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Ith Ullathano ????


Officialy Nope....Bt We can Expect....Bcz Ascar Ravichander ellavareyum Invite Cheythu kanum...Dasavatharam Audio launch il Jackie Jan etc undarnnu...Now Chitti and Terminator confirm anu.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> The #Terminator is in town!!!#ArnoldChennai nagaram ungalai anbudan varaverkiradhu


Surya Pic Koodi Post cheyoo

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 


90 second Teaser alle innu release...Or Trailer ano?

----------


## Nithz

> 90 second Teaser alle innu release...Or Trailer ano?


Teaser innu..

----------


## ITV

> Ith Ullathano ????


Padathil abhinayicha SureshGopi illaatheyo

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Officialy Nope....Bt We can Expect....Bcz Ascar Ravichander ellavareyum Invite Cheythu kanum...Dasavatharam Audio launch il Jackie Jan etc undarnnu...Now Chitti and Terminator confirm anu.


VJ Annan Ille  :Sad:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Padathil abhinayicha SureshGopi illaatheyo


Angane Oral Undayirunnu Alle  :Laughing:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Teaser innu..


 @GangsteR Thread Tittle Edit Cheyoo...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> VJ Annan Ille


official Confirmation illa...oru rumour undu...Then Kaththi audio launch and Final schedule etc undu...so busy ayirikum...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> official Confirmation illa...oru rumour undu...Then Kaththi audio launch and Final schedule etc undu...so busy ayirikum...


 :Hmmm: ..........

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:

----------


## amintvm

Itu innathe pic aano.. :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR Today Teaser Alle? Or Trailer Ano?


teaser........

----------


## amintvm

> teaser........


Send me the song link to amin.tvm@gmail.com.....

----------


## GangsteR

> Arnold shivashakerettan ayalum sheri shankar ayalum sheri ammachiye kanathe TNil ore eecha polum anagilla


ammachiyae soap idaan pokunnatalae

----------


## GangsteR

> Itu innathe pic aano..


athae.......

----------


## Viru

> ammachiyae soap idaan pokunnatalae


illenkil pani palum velathil kodukum

----------


## GangsteR

> Ith Ullathano ????


Arnold n rajini undu...baaki aarum illa.... Mammookka pokatathu SG ullathu kondakum

----------


## GangsteR

> illenkil pani palum velathil kodukum


Kaththi audio launchinu ammachiyae vilichal pinnae pblm onnum illa

----------


## nmaks



----------


## Viru

> Kaththi audio launchinu ammachiyae vilichal pinnae pblm onnum illa


athe production house problem ane release adukumpol pani kitum mikavarum epozhatheum pole

----------


## xeon

> apol plate maatti allae @xeon paranjathu maranitilla.... Selfipulla ithilae song aano ishtayathu


Machane aarum parayilla arr song anirudhinekkal better aakum ennu.. ARR is a legend. Njan athonnumalla paranjathu.. EE randu film songsum hit chartil verumbol kaththi song top cheyyum.. Athinu ARR  factor maathram thada idilla.. Nokkikko

----------


## kandahassan

Songs okke spaari ..visuals koodi varumpol njerippakum  :Band:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 


After Enthiran Another Grand Audio....

----------


## ITV

> Angane Oral Undayirunnu Alle


Alla pinne

Suresh Gopi and Arnie orumichu nilkunna photo will be an epic

----------


## POKIRI

Annan polichadukki songs...  :Yahbuhuha:   :Yahbuhuha:  merslaayitten decent aayi thonni...baaki ellaam polichadukki...pookkalae personal fav...baaki 3 um alao njeripp  :Yeye:   :Yeye:  

Felt better than Sivaji and Enthiran  :Yes3:   coz of freshness in tunes

----------


## ITV

> 


Suriya Arnieye kurichu book nokki padichittu varunna vazhiyaanennu thonnunnu

Nammalokke oru kuppi vellam vaangichaal kuppi kayyinekkaal undaakum, Arnie annanu Tank thanne vendivarumallo

----------


## POKIRI

> Ith Ullathano ????


Ikka and Mahesh annan 2 perkkum invitation undaarnnu....2 aalum busy aaya matyaanu...illel numma 2 annanmaarem ore stage il kaanaamaayirunnu  :Crying:

----------


## kandahassan

Puneeth rajkumar  :Band:  :Band:  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> Suriya Arnieye kurichu book nokki padichittu varunna vazhiyaanennu thonnunnu
> 
> Nammalokke oru kuppi vellam vaangichaal kuppi kayyinekkaal undaakum, Arnie annanu Tank thanne vendivarumallo


apol vijayo????

----------


## GangsteR

> Machane aarum parayilla arr song anirudhinekkal better aakum ennu.. ARR is a legend. Njan athonnumalla paranjathu.. EE randu film songsum hit chartil verumbol kaththi song top cheyyum.. Athinu ARR  factor maathram thada idilla.. Nokkikko


athu kanan vendiya njan wait chwyunnathu

----------


## jackramsey

> angeru pokumo


I think so . One of the leading roles in the film.invitatation enthayalum undavum. maybe cos of other commitments/work he might it skip it

----------


## ITV

Ithrem grand aayittu function nadathiyittu padam orumaathiri aviyal saadhanamaayaal....

Dashavatharam thanne example

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithrem grand aayittu function nadathiyittu padam orumaathiri aviyal saadhanamaayaal....
> 
> Dashavatharam thanne example


Ithu shankar aanu.... Minimum Enthiran quality enkilum undakum

----------


## GangsteR

> I think so . One of the leading roles in the film.invitatation enthayalum undavum. maybe cos of other commitments/work he might it skip it


ipol padam onnum illaatta kondu chilapol pokum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ITV

> Ithu shankar aanu.... Minimum Enthiran quality enkilum undakum


Annu "Ithu Kamal Hassan aanu " enna ithu pole post vannathu

Enthokkeyaayirunnu annu, JackieChan varunnu, 10 roles, Tsunami special effects, Hollywood level aana chena, avasanam padam verum....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Annu "Ithu Kamal Hassan aanu " enna ithu pole post vannathu
> 
> Enthokkeyaayirunnu annu, JackieChan varunnu, 10 roles, Tsunami special effects, Hollywood level aana chena, avasanam padam verum....


athu director ravikumar allae, angerude kayyil heavy budget onnum nilkilla...Dasavatharam shankar edutirunenkil verae levelil ettiyanae

----------


## EK rules

teaser innu urappano... time ariyumo?




> Teaser innu..

----------


## GangsteR

Arnold shares dais with Rajinikanth at I audio launch


Hollywood star Arnold Schwarzenegger arrived here
Monday morning amidst tight security to attend the audio
launch of Vikram-starrer Tamil romantic-thriller "I".
The audio launch will take place Monday evening at the
Jawaharlal Nehru Indoor Stadium, where the star of the
"Terminator" film series, will share the dais with Tamil
movie superstar Rajinikanth.
"Arnold arrived with his entourage this morning. He is
expected to meet Tamil Nadu Chief Minister J. Jayalalitha
in the afternoon. His team had sent a special request for
the meeting," a source from the film's unit said.
The audio launch will be a visual extravaganza.
"A.R. Rahman will perform all the songs from the album
live. He will also be supported by dancers, who will
perform wearing the actual costumes and make-up from
the film. The show will go on for about two and a half
hours," the source added.
Directed by Shankar, "I" also stars Amy Jackson, Suresh
Gopi and Upen Patel in important   It will release
around Diwali.

----------


## GangsteR

> teaser innu urappano... time ariyumo?


8 manikku......

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus
This evening's #I audio launch will c a Phenomenon
Called "Superstar" & an #Oscar Winner.. Both of
'em are not from #Hollywood .. #DesiProud

----------


## ITV

> athu director ravikumar allae, angerude kayyil heavy budget onnum nilkilla...Dasavatharam shankar edutirunenkil verae levelil ettiyanae


Ippo K S Ravikumarnaayo kuttam
Script enna backbone illaathe cash podichittu no use ennathimte mattoru udaharanam, the top position still being Kandhasamy. Kamalnte script thanneyaanu villain, K S Ravikumar did what script demanded, may be Kamalnte intrusion pullide workne positive aayum negative aayum baadhichirikkaam

----------


## GangsteR

An important absence in today's 'I' audio launch
Sep 15, 2014


In an important update regarding the audio launch function of I, set to happen today evening at the Nehru Indoor Stadium in Chennai, Telugu star Rana Daggubati wouldn't be making it to the launch as planned earlier, as he is busy with the shoots
of the film 'Baby'. This is what Rana had to tweet with a lot of regret, a few moments back.
"Won't be able to make it to the "I" audio launch this
evening because of shoot. Will be missing a huge event.
Missing a chance to see the legends on stage
@Schwarzenegger and @superstarrajini. Wishing
Vikram ,Aascar films and Shankar sir"
Kannada 'Powerstar' Puneeth Rajkumar is expected to
attend the event, along with our own Superstar Rajini and
of course the 'man of the moment' Arnold
Schwarzenegger.

----------


## GangsteR

Suriya gets a precious 'collector's item' from Arnold himself
Sep 15, 2014


Schwarzenegger is in Chennai as reported earlier for the audio launch function of I, and some of the Tamil film celebrities have promptly grabbed the opportunity to meet th legendary body builder - movie star.
One such celebrity is among Tamil cinema's fittest actors, Suriya, who has met Arnold and also received a personally autographed copy of a body
building book written by Arnold himself. Pictures of this
meeting are going viral and Suriya fans are thrilled to bits.

----------


## GangsteR

> Ippo K S Ravikumarnaayo kuttam
> Script enna backbone illaathe cash podichittu no use ennathimte mattoru udaharanam, the top position still being Kandhasamy. Kamalnte script thanneyaanu villain, K S Ravikumar did what script demanded, may be Kamalnte intrusion pullide workne positive aayum negative aayum baadhichirikkaam


script pora sammatichu, aa script vechu shankar adipoli aayi cheyyum...Enthiranil okae script ennu parayunna sadanam undo? athu ks Ravikumar cheytenkil disaster aayenae

----------


## avd

> Machane aarum parayilla arr song anirudhinekkal better aakum ennu.. ARR is a legend. Njan athonnumalla paranjathu.. EE randu film songsum hit chartil verumbol kaththi song top cheyyum.. Athinu ARR  factor maathram thada idilla.. Nokkikko


vijay paaadi ennum paranju orikalum kathi song AI songinu mukalil ethilla...athinu ARR enna name maatram mathi :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## avd

album kidukki :Band: 
ARR :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## AjinKrishna

Innaaa makkale, njettikkooo...  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:

----------


## GangsteR

edited.........

----------


## asuyalu

> Innaaa makkale, njettikkooo...


entammeee : :Ahupinne:

----------


## singam

thread maari poyi.. @GangsteR

----------


## GangsteR

> Innaaa makkale, njettikkooo...


oh my god....:romancham:

----------


## amintvm

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 




> Innaaa makkale, njettikkooo...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## singam

> Innaaa makkale, njettikkooo...


vikram oru model.. amy yumayi love.. but steroids karanam vikram disfigured avunnu.. amy vikramine reject cheyyunnu.. amye thatti kondu povunnu.. thudarnnu undakkuna sambhavangal..ithinte idayil steroid company udama villain... ingane vallom ayirikkumo story..?

----------


## dipu10

> *MY I -pick EnnoduNeeIrundhaal, Pookalae& Mersalaayitten from the album.* @K K R @Spunky @dipu10


my pick - ennodu nee irundhaal nd merrsalayitten..  :Band: 

baakii sngsum kolllaam..

----------


## kandahassan

> Innaaa makkale, njettikkooo...


Enta ponno  :Scared:  :Scared:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> vikram oru model.. amy yumayi love.. but steroids karanam vikram disfigured avunnu.. amy vikramine reject cheyyunnu.. amye thatti kondu povunnu.. thudarnnu undakkuna sambhavangal..ithinte idayil steroid company udama villain... ingane vallom ayirikkumo story..?


gopi annan doctor allae..injection maatti kodukunnatakum

----------


## AjinKrishna

Makeup dept aaranavo cheythe? Angere oke sammathikkanam..  :salut:

----------


## ITV

> vijay paaadi ennum paranju orikalum kathi song AI songinu mukalil ethilla...athinu ARR enna name maatram mathi


Ee post orthu vecho
A R Rahmante ethrayo Hindi albums similarly mattu palarde albumsil mungiyittundennu thappi nokkoo

----------


## dipu10

> vikram oru model.. amy yumayi love.. but steroids karanam vikram disfigured avunnu.. amy vikramine reject cheyyunnu.. amye thatti kondu povunnu.. thudarnnu undakkuna sambhavangal..ithinte idayil steroid company udama villain... ingane vallom ayirikkumo story..?


amy oru model.. vikramnu amye ishtamaannu.. bt aval oru elumban aaya vikramne rejct cheyunuu... (annyn typ)
dr. aaya suresh gopi nd upen chernu puthiya marunukall kandupidikunuu... 
vikram ee steroids okke adichhh katta aakunuu... kidilan aavunuu... ivar thammil ishtathil aavunuu... 

idaykkk vechh steroidsnte reaction.. vikram viroopan aavunuu... ennitt sambavikuna kaarynglll...

ithaayirikum enu thonunuu... bt ithaanenkil annyan.. maattraan.. enthiran okke mix pole thonumm...

so ithonum aavumayirikilaa... high hopes on I..
kandariyaammm...

----------


## AjinKrishna

> amy oru model.. vikramnu amye ishtamaannu.. bt aval oru elumban aaya vikramne rejct cheyunuu... (annyn typ)
> dr. aaya suresh gopi nd upen chernu puthiya marunukall kandupidikunuu... 
> vikram ee steroids okke adichhh katta aakunuu... kidilan aavunuu... ivar thammil ishtathil aavunuu... 
> 
> idaykkk vechh steroidsnte reaction.. vikram viroopan aavunuu... ennitt sambavikuna kaarynglll...
> 
> *ithaayirikum enu thonunuu.*.. bt ithaanenkil annyan.. maattraan.. enthiran okke mix pole thonumm...
> 
> *so ithonum aavumayirikilaa*... high hopes on I..
> kandariyaammm...


 :Ahupinne:  :Ahupinne:  :Ahupinne:

----------


## ITV

> vikram oru model.. amy yumayi love.. but steroids karanam vikram disfigured avunnu.. amy vikramine reject cheyyunnu.. amye thatti kondu povunnu.. thudarnnu undakkuna sambhavangal..ithinte idayil steroid company udama villain... ingane vallom ayirikkumo story..?


Climaxil natural aayittulla soundarya samrakshana vasthukkal undaakkunnu, athu vazhi pazhaya glamour veendedukkunnu. Padam releasenu shesham Vikram natural products brand ambassador.
Padathil Vikramnte natural manjal valarthunna farmnte aduthaanu Manju Warrierde pachakkarithottam, Manju guest role

----------


## GangsteR

> Makeup dept aaranavo cheythe? Angere oke sammathikkanam..


monae AVATAR team aanu make up cheytirikunnathu

----------


## sangeethlal99

> Ee post orthu vecho
> A R Rahmante ethrayo Hindi albums similarly mattu palarde albumsil mungiyittundennu thappi nokkoo


 ehtaanu aa mungipoya albums onnu paranghatte namukku nokkam

----------


## visakh r

> Climaxil natural aayittulla soundarya samrakshana vasthukkal undaakkunnu, athu vazhi pazhaya glamour veendedukkunnu. Padam releasenu shesham Vikram natural products brand ambassador.Padathil Vikramnte natural manjal valarthunna farmnte aduthaanu Manju Warrierde pachakkarithottam, Manju guest role


enit manju vikram thodu chodikum oru 5000 ropayundo..gf nu diamond okke vangikoduku..

----------


## dipu10

> 


hahahaha.. ningalll athhh kandupidichh quote cheythale..
njn paranju vanathhh singam paranja kadhayekkaall kooduthal apt aayii thonunathh ithaaayrkumenaa..

ithonum alaaathe puthiya sambavangalll varunbozhale nammukkkum kaannnan oru thrill... athkond thane ithonum aayirikila enoru aathmagatham paranjthaaannu..

----------


## AjinKrishna

> monae AVATAR team aanu make up cheytirikunnathu


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  aa level kanaanund..  :salut:

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Nithz

> Makeup dept aaranavo cheythe? Angere oke sammathikkanam..


Make Ups Done By WETA WORKSHOP 

They Are Best In prosthetics

----------


## AjinKrishna

> hahahaha.. ningalll athhh kandupidichh quote cheythale..
> njn paranju vanathhh singam paranja kadhayekkaall kooduthal apt aayii thonunathh ithaaayrkumenaa..
> 
> ithonum alaaathe puthiya sambavangalll varunbozhale nammukkkum kaannnan oru thrill... athkond thane ithonum aayirikila enoru aathmagatham paranjthaaannu..


ithonnum aakaathirikkatte.. Aayaal thanne presentation kidu aakatte.. Expecting nothing less than a super class movie.. Hoping this to be Shankar's best work to date..  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## AjinKrishna

> Make Ups Done By WETA WORKSHOP 
> 
> They Are Best In prosthetics


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## veecee

shankar  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## asuyalu

:cheers:   :cheers:  .. release day thanne kaanum .. Annyan FDFS kandirunnu  :cheers:

----------


## KARNAN

audio launch live telecast undo/ ikka undo? adhithiyaui?

----------


## kandahassan

Amy Jackson model anu ..vikram amye premikunnu ..amy reject cheyunnu ..vikram marunnu kuthi vachu mass body ulla model akunnu ..aamiyumaayi premathil akunnu ..vikramine pole amiye snehikunna mattoru model anu up an Patel ..girl friend nashtapettu plus vikram modeling rangathu thante sthanam kondu poyi..vikramine thakarkkan iruvarudeyum fitness daughter aya chittor gopiye upan koottu pidikunnu ..gopi experiment cheythu undakkiya marunnu  steroid ennun paranju vikramil kuthi vakkunnu ..vikraminu kure nal kazhi ju body pain varunnu ..vikram gopiyude rahasyangal kandu pidikkunnu but gopiyum upanum gundakalum chernnu vikramine adichu nilam parishakki oru sthalathu vachu kollan nokunnu ..but vikram vella chattathil eduthu chaadunnu .vikram marichennu karuthi mattavanmar thirike pokunnu..but vikram oru giant aayi varunnu ..interval

Vikram marichennu karuthi Amy karayunnu ..e avasarathil upan aa gapil kerunnu.iruvarudeyum kalyanam urapikkunnu..but pennine giant vikram that to kondu pokunnu..version 3.0...pinne vikramine pidikkan police ..ottam..fight.. Climax njan parayunilla..

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## Nithz

'I' WOULD BE A JAW-DROPPING EXPERIENCE AND WOULD MOVE YOU TO TEARS"

Ravichandran is someone who has never come out in the public eye and you would wonder if this is the man who has churned out mega blockbusters such as Anniyan, Dasavatharam and now 'I'. Till date there hasn't been a single photograph of the man, who is among the most powerful producers and distributors in the country.

I don't have a family photo as I am not used to it. For my marriage too, there was no photo. Even in my family picture (which he shows us), my kids would be standing just with their mother.

The whole city is excited about the arrival of international megastar Arnold Schwarzenegger, who will be sharing the stage along with our very own Superstar Rajinikanth, for the audio launch. A grand teaser of the movie would also be launched along with the music. Ravichandran makes sure that all the arrangements and financial requirements are met, sitting in his spacious office room, also comprising a home theater system. He is confident of releasing 'I' for Diwali, with the film's production work almost complete and the post-production going on in full swing.

Considering the 2 year long production period of 'I', when you mention the word 'delay', Aascar bounces back quickly.

Shankar has done just 10 films in his 25 year long career. 'I' has also been filmed at his general pace and there isn't a big delay, save a couple of months postponement due to the CG work and Vikram's ill-health.

Ravichandran is naturally filled with pride while talking about 'I'

We are increasing the level of a film's content, with 'I'. It will be the peaks of grandeur and magnificence. I have screened the rough teaser to more than 10000 people. All were stunned.

Indian film history would be split into 'before I and after I'. Warner Bros were shocked at what they saw. If a Hollywood company like that releases 'I', the film has the potential to do mind-boggling business in excess of 5000 crores. We don't have that privilege here, but are still trying to the best of our capabilities.

Half the film has been shot in China and we are trying for an agreement with the government there to screen 'I' in maximum theaters. We have to reach 'I' to the nook and corners of the world as it deserves that reach and exposure. We have to be proud of what Shankar and team have achieved.

The strain involved in the project is huge, 2.5 years of hard work is there. We have employed about 10000 people for the film. 'I' would be a jaw-dropping experience. The whole world would look back at Indian cinema and recognize Shankar as India's James Cameroon. It's unimaginable - people will be moved to tears. P.C.Sreeram's work is remarkable too, he is after all the Godfather of all current cameramen. 'I' means grandeur, each song would be equally fascinating.

The whole family can enjoy the movie and it would be totally worthy of the ticket money spent. People have already decided to see 'I' with their entire family. It caters to 60% of the audience base. They are just waiting for me to release the movie. It's the same case in Andhra too.

I - SKY IS THE LIMIT

He also screens to us, the high-pitched melody number 'Ennodu Nee Irundhaal, Uyirodu Naan Iruppen' filmed on a beastly Vikram and the angelic Amy Jackson. He keeps humming this song even while speaking to us. The visual output is stunning and seeing Vikram in this song is sure to bring about a jaw-dropping effect, not to forget A.R.Rahman's truly grand and international composition. Before playing the song, he explained a bit about Vikram's shocking efforts for this song.

All this is original make-up. We have about 4000 hours of footage of the elaborate make-up process alone, from the film's start to prove that there is no CG involved. Vikram weighs just 45 kgs in this song, and there was about 12 hours of make-up involved every day. Vikram used to be in a large fridge when the shot wasn't happening, and food was given to him through a tube. The song was shot for 2 hours each day and a doctor was there on the spot everyday to monitor Vikram's health.

Despite many big films clashing for Diwali and a possible theater crunch ahead, Ravichandran doesn't seem to be perturbed one bit

We will screen 'I' in the available theaters. My film will surely get theaters and if a film is good, people will accept it even if many films are releasing simultaneously. If all films are good and achieve success, it would be very healthy. People ll be thrilled to see such good films together.

Before, big stars like Rajini, Kamal, Vijayakanth, Bhagyaraj and TR used to have their films released together. 5 films would be confirmed for every Diwali, with the same Raja sir providing music for all of them.

Now, people are hesitating and shying away from competing. Releasing a film solo in too many screens, may result in deserted halls by the matinee shows. But even then, success parties are being celebrated on the night of the release day itself when the ground reality is clear. This is shameful. People are clear and know what is true and can never be cheated by such misleading campaigns.

Theaters will also act quick and shift a good film to the bigger theater as soon as the public verdict becomes clear. I have personal experience in this regard.

----------


## Spartan

> 


 :Ho: ....  :Punk:   awesome...!!!  :Gunsmilie:

----------


## K K R

All this is original make-up. We have about 4000 hours of footage of the elaborate make-up process alone, from the film's start to prove that there is no CG involved. Vikram weighs just 45 kgs in this song, and there was about 12 hours of make-up involved every day. Vikram used to be in a large fridge when the shot wasn't happening, and food was given to him through a tube. The song was shot for 2 hours each day and a doctor was there on the spot everyday to monitor Vikram's health.

 :Ho:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## michael

> 



 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## michael

> Machane aarum parayilla arr song anirudhinekkal better aakum ennu.. ARR is a legend. Njan athonnumalla paranjathu.. EE randu film songsum hit chartil verumbol kaththi song top cheyyum.. Athinu ARR  factor maathram thada idilla.. Nokkikko


ethra manoharamaaya nadakaatha swapnam

----------


## michael

> Annu "Ithu Kamal Hassan aanu " enna ithu pole post vannathu
> 
> Enthokkeyaayirunnu annu, JackieChan varunnu, 10 roles, Tsunami special effects, Hollywood level aana chena, avasanam padam verum....



padam BB aayi illae pinnae entha vendae.....

----------


## avd

> Ee post orthu vecho
> A R Rahmante ethrayo Hindi albums similarly mattu palarde albumsil mungiyittundennu thappi nokkoo


hindide karyam vidu....avanmarku ee honey singhum mattum mathi
tamilil ARR  songs kazhinje ullu vere ethu songsum athippo vijay paadiyalum rajini padiyalum :Giveup:

----------


## rajaips

> All this is original make-up. We have about 4000 hours of footage of the elaborate make-up process alone, from the film's start to prove that there is no CG involved. Vikram weighs just 45 kgs in this song, and there was about 12 hours of make-up involved every day. Vikram used to be in a large fridge when the shot wasn't happening, and food was given to him through a tube. The song was shot for 2 hours each day and a doctor was there on the spot everyday to monitor Vikram's health.


Respect .....  :Ho:  Ithaavanameda dedication ....  :Yes2:  :Yes2:

----------


## EK rules



----------


## michael

> Ee post orthu vecho
> A R Rahmante ethrayo Hindi albums similarly mattu palarde albumsil mungiyittundennu thappi nokkoo


ee post orthu vecho....evidae |ARR orikkalum mungaan pokunnilla kathi songs mathram alla mungaan pokunnae..padavum mungi pokum

----------


## rajaips

> amy oru model.. vikramnu amye ishtamaannu.. bt aval oru elumban aaya vikramne rejct cheyunuu... (annyn typ)
> dr. aaya suresh gopi nd upen chernu puthiya marunukall kandupidikunuu... 
> vikram ee steroids okke adichhh katta aakunuu... kidilan aavunuu... ivar thammil ishtathil aavunuu... 
> 
> idaykkk vechh steroidsnte reaction.. vikram viroopan aavunuu... ennitt sambavikuna kaarynglll...
> 
> ithaayirikum enu thonunuu... bt ithaanenkil annyan.. maattraan.. enthiran okke mix pole thonumm...
> 
> so ithonum aavumayirikilaa... high hopes on I..
> kandariyaammm...


story ithaanenkilum... directr Shankar alle....  :Band:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> All this is original make-up. We have about 4000 hours of footage of the elaborate make-up process alone, from the film's start to prove that there is no CG involved. Vikram weighs just 45 kgs in this song, and there was about 12 hours of make-up involved every day. Vikram used to be in a large fridge when the shot wasn't happening, and food was given to him through a tube. The song was shot for 2 hours each day and a doctor was there on the spot everyday to monitor Vikram's health.


make up cheyuna timil move aayal heart attack varae varan chance undaarnu

----------


## Nithz



----------


## PunchHaaji

> .. release day thanne kaanum .. Annyan FDFS kandirunnu


Anniyan First Day thanne Noon Showum First showum kandirunnu! Pinne 7-8 times pala theatril ninnayi kandu!!

----------


## veecee

teaser etra manikku varum???

----------


## PunchHaaji

> story ithaanenkilum... directr Shankar alle....


storyum shankar aanu, mister..

----------


## Shivettan

ithu enna release??...


anniyan release timel i was working in chennai.....release munne divadangal enni irunna padam....aattu nottu aazhchakalkku munne ticket um book cheythu sathyam cinemas lekku pokum vazhi traffic police pidichathum show miss aayathum okke innale enna pole orkkunnu...however....I FDFS  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

> teaser etra manikku varum???


8 mani     .....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> teaser etra manikku varum???


8pm as of now........

----------


## veecee

> 8pm as of now........


athinu munne eppo vannalum ariyichekkanam  :Order:

----------


## asuyalu

> Anniyan First Day thanne Noon Showum First showum kandirunnu! Pinne 7-8 times pala theatril ninnayi kandu!!


 :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## rajaips

> storyum shankar aanu, mister..


Stry uday krishna sibi k thomas nte aanennu njan paranjillallo chetta.....

----------


## michael

> ithu enna release??...
> 
> 
> anniyan release timel i was working in chennai.....release munne divadangal enni irunna padam....aattu nottu aazhchakalkku munne ticket um book cheythu sathyam cinemas lekku pokum vazhi traffic police pidichathum show miss aayathum okke innale enna pole orkkunnu...however....I FDFS


22nd oct.....

----------


## asuyalu

> ithu enna release??...
> 
> 
> anniyan release timel i was working in chennai.....release munne divadangal enni irunna padam....aattu nottu aazhchakalkku munne ticket um book cheythu sathyam cinemas lekku pokum vazhi traffic police pidichathum show miss aayathum okke innale enna pole orkkunnu...however....I FDFS


oct 23 ...  :Good:

----------


## michael

> oct 23 ...


23 aano 22nd allae.......

----------


## Frankenstein

> All this is original make-up. We have about 4000 hours of footage of the elaborate make-up process alone, from the film's start to prove that there is no CG involved. Vikram weighs just 45 kgs in this song, and there was about 12 hours of make-up involved every day. Vikram used to be in a large fridge when the shot wasn't happening, and food was given to him through a tube. The song was shot for 2 hours each day and a doctor was there on the spot everyday to monitor Vikram's health.


Kamal Hassan e Vellum allo .........Vikram  :salut:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Stry uday krishna sibi k thomas nte aanennu njan paranjillallo chetta.....


 :Ahupinne:   :Ahupinne:

----------


## Frankenstein

> make up cheyuna timil move aayal heart attack varae varan chance undaarnu


Why ?....Pls explain ?

----------


## asuyalu

> 23 aano 22nd allae.......


wikiyil 23 enna kandathu ..  :Ahupinne:

----------


## veecee

> ithu enna release??...
> 
> 
> anniyan release timel i was working in chennai.....release munne divadangal enni irunna padam....aattu nottu aazhchakalkku munne ticket um book cheythu sathyam cinemas lekku pokum vazhi traffic police pidichathum show miss aayathum okke innale enna pole orkkunnu...however....I FDFS


njan kottayathu ninnu pkd vannu friends nte koode first day second show kanan ayirunnu paripadi.
7 maniku priyadarshiniyil ethiyappol oru poorathinulla aal, gate okke chaadi kadannu alkkar queue nilkan odi, oru raksha illatha adi and idi
counter nte parisarathu polum q ninna friends nu ethan pattiyilla.
odukkum q ninna 3 perkku black il ticket vangi koduthu njangal tirichu poyi pittennu kalathu 8 maniku vannu noonshow kandu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Nte Palllleee....Shocked....Heavy Posters....Recently Vikram oru interview Yil I ye Kurichu Paranjirunnu....Full Confidence kanam....Through Interview....

----------


## Frankenstein

> njan kottayathu ninnu pkd vannu friends nte koode first day second show kanan ayirunnu paripadi.
> 7 maniku priyadarshiniyil ethiyappol oru poorathinulla aal, gate okke chaadi kadannu alkkar queue nilkan odi, oru raksha illatha adi and idi
> counter nte parisarathu polum q ninna friends nu ethan pattiyilla.
> odukkum q ninna 3 perkku black il ticket vangi koduthu njangal tirichu poyi pittennu kalathu 8 maniku vannu noonshow kandu


Njanum adyam kandathu Priyadarshiniyil vechanu.......2nd time frm EKM shenoys  :Smile:

----------


## BIG_B

> oct 23 ...


ok :bgboss:

----------


## singam

> All this is original make-up. We have about 4000 hours of footage of the elaborate make-up process alone, from the film's start to prove that there is no CG involved. *Vikram weighs just 45 kgs in this song, and there was about 12 hours of make-up involved every day. Vikram used to be in a large fridge when the shot wasn't happening, and food was given to him through a tube. The song was shot for 2 hours each day and a doctor was there on the spot everyday to monitor Vikram's health.*


respect the dedication and hardwork.. but ithrayokke risk edukkenda avashyamundo considering how advanced CG is today..?

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## rajaips

> Why ?....Pls explain ?



Atraykku bheeebalsamaaanu get up... so kannadachu  anangathe erikanam make up timil ...

----------


## veecee

> Njanum adyam kandathu Priyadarshiniyil vechanu.......2nd time frm EKM shenoys


annathe big capacity priyadarshiniyil oru randu show ku koode aalkar purathu undayirunnu  :Clap:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Viru

> 


ithe eatha jeevi

----------


## michael

> wikiyil 23 enna kandathu ..


evidae gangster itta updatesil okkae...22nd ennaanu ente orma @GangsteR

----------


## rajaips

> respect the dedication and hardwork.. but ithrayokke risk edukkenda avashyamundo considering how advanced CG is today..?


Dir Shankar aaanu... alathe vinayan alla....  :Sarcastic Hand:   Naayakan Vikram aanu alathe Vinu Mohan alla ( Dun ban me Vinu mohan Fans )

----------


## asuyalu

> njan kottayathu ninnu pkd vannu friends nte koode first day second show kanan ayirunnu paripadi.
> 7 maniku priyadarshiniyil ethiyappol oru poorathinulla aal, gate okke chaadi kadannu alkkar queue nilkan odi, oru raksha illatha adi and idi
> counter nte parisarathu polum q ninna friends nu ethan pattiyilla.
> odukkum q ninna 3 perkku black il ticket vangi koduthu njangal tirichu poyi pittennu kalathu 8 maniku vannu noonshow kandu


watched fdfs frm gvr balakrishna  :cheers:  .. 2 days kazhinju abu dhbaiyil ethi veendum kandu  :cheers:

----------


## michael

eniku anniyan FDFS ticket kittiyilla kollam aradhana annu plus2vil aanu padikunnae. pinnae pittae diavsam noon show aanu kandae...ente jeevithathil ticket kittathae thirichu poya rendu padangalil onnaanu anniyan..

----------


## Viru

> 'I' WOULD BE A JAW-DROPPING EXPERIENCE AND WOULD MOVE YOU TO TEARS"
> 
> Ravichandran is someone who has never come out in the public eye and you would wonder if this is the man who has churned out mega blockbusters such as Anniyan, Dasavatharam and now 'I'. Till date there hasn't been a single photograph of the man, who is among the most powerful producers and distributors in the country.
> 
> I don't have a family photo as I am not used to it. For my marriage too, there was no photo. Even in my family picture (which he shows us), my kids would be standing just with their mother.
> 
> The whole city is excited about the arrival of international megastar Arnold Schwarzenegger, who will be sharing the stage along with our very own Superstar Rajinikanth, for the audio launch. A grand teaser of the movie would also be launched along with the music. Ravichandran makes sure that all the arrangements and financial requirements are met, sitting in his spacious office room, also comprising a home theater system. He is confident of releasing 'I' for Diwali, with the film's production work almost complete and the post-production going on in full swing.
> 
> Considering the 2 year long production period of 'I', when you mention the word 'delay', Aascar bounces back quickly.
> ...


Beastly Vikram and the angelic Amy Jackson  :Giveup:

----------


## veecee

> eniku anniyan FDFS ticket kittiyilla kollam aradhana annu plus2vil aanu padikunnae. pinnae pittae diavsam noon show aanu kandae...ente jeevithathil ticket kittathae thirichu poya rendu padangalil onnaanu anniyan..


me too...
pittennu ravile kanunna vare oru vepralam ayirunnu

----------


## Shivettan

> oct 23 ...


varsham vs I vs kathi.....

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## Frankenstein

> Atraykku bheeebalsamaaanu get up... so kannadachu  anangathe erikanam make up timil ...


Athokke Heart attack varan mathram ullathano  :Ahupinne:  ?...njan karuthi vere vello kayavum aayirikkum ennu  :Thinking: 





> annathe big capacity priyadarshiniyil oru randu show ku koode aalkar purathu undayirunnu


Shankar  :cheers:

----------


## michael

> me too...
> pittennu ravile kanunna vare oru vepralam ayirunnu


fdfs ticket kittatha kondu avidae wait cheythu....matinee showyku qvil kayari pakshae full black kaaru ticket kondu poyi annu nammalku blackil padam kaanaan ulla sheshi illla next day veetil ninnu morning thannae thirichu 7 manikku theateril ethi kaathu kidennaanu ticket eduthae....

----------


## Frankenstein

> varsham vs I vs kathi.....


HNY um ille ?

----------


## veecee

> varsham vs I vs kathi.....


varsham  :Unsure:

----------


## GangsteR

> Why ?....Pls explain ?


athu chotichal njan kuzhayum 2 months munnae ravichandrantae oru interview njan post cheytirunnu ayal paranjirunnu

----------


## rajaips

[QUOTE=Frankenstein;6697139]Athokke Heart attack varan mathram ullathano  :Ahupinne:  ?...njan karuthi vere vello kayavum aayirikkum ennu :thinkin

Oru avasaram kittiyappo paranjennne ullu .....  :Wink2:  :Wink2:

----------


## Shivettan

> HNY um ille ?


haaa...athum undu....
bt keralathil HNY kku valiya olam kanillallo...



> varsham


varsham will be the winner in ths corner of the world....  :Yes:

----------


## mujthaba

> haaa...athum undu....
> bt keralathil HNY kku valiya olam kanillallo...
> 
> 
> varsham will be the winner in ths corner of the world....



ikka fans vl b ikka fans  :Giveup:

----------


## veecee

> haaa...athum undu....
> bt keralathil HNY kku valiya olam kanillallo...
> 
> 
> varsham will be the winner in ths corner of the world....


oru 25 theater kittumayirikum alle  :Unsure: 

btw,_ 'in this corner of the world'_ il ethelum oru mam padam hit ayo  :Engane:

----------


## Shivettan

> ikka fans vl b ikka fans


 :Clap3:  ...........

----------


## xeon

> ethra manoharamaaya nadakaatha swapnam


just wait and see

----------


## xeon

> vijay paaadi ennum paranju orikalum kathi song AI songinu mukalil ethilla...athinu ARR enna name maatram mathi


ok agreed .. wait

----------


## AjinKrishna

> *oru 25 theater* kittumayirikum alle 
> 
> btw,_ 'in this corner of the world'_ il ethelum oru mam padam hit ayo


 :Eek:  50-60 kittumayirikum..

----------


## xeon

> Ithu shankar aanu.... Minimum Enthiran quality enkilum undakum



Enthiran enthu quality aanu? Tech side ?

----------


## Shivettan

> oru 25 theater kittumayirikum alle 
> 
> btw,_ 'in this corner of the world'_ il ethelum oru mam padam hit ayo


aadyam 25...next friday 25 kudi....pinnnem oru 25..angane 3rd week 75 theaters il kidu WOM ode varsham thakarthu peyyum...

ooohhhh..evidunnu..... _ 'in this corner of the world'_ il parayunnath ethelum mam padam hit aayal annu end of the world aayirikkum ennaanu...
rajamanikyam break even aayennu chilar..alla loss aayurnnu ennu mattu chilar..avasanam committee kudi prameyam pass aakki...break even aakan 100rs nte shortage vannu ennu...angane flop...!!

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## King Julien

Audio release live telecast undo?

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## kunjumon

anniyan fdfs, sivaji, fdfs , enthiran fdfs ...
ithavanayum nadakkane ...  :Pray: 

ithil ettavum thirakku sivaji the boss ....pralayam aayirunnu in new theatre. ..  :salut:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## moovybuf

> anniyan fdfs, sivaji, fdfs , enthiran fdfs ...
> ithavanayum nadakkane ... 
> 
> ithil ettavum thirakku sivaji the boss ....pralayam aayirunnu in new theatre. ..


quality vetch nokuaanel, angered graph thaazhittu thane.. hype create chetah, madam vijayipikkuna our manushyan...

----------


## xeon

> 


*entha athu*

----------


## kunjumon

Arnold ENTRY in Terminator style ? - What a mass - He
will enter Nehru indoor stadium in a Harley Davidson
.

----------


## xeon

> 


ingeru ithu total ethra get up aanu

----------


## kunjumon

> quality vetch nokuaanel, angered graph thaazhittu thane.. hype create chetah, madam vijayipikkuna our manushyan...


Sivaji rajini annanu vendi ezhuthiya item aanu. ..
fansinu armaadikkaanulla sadhanam....
enthiran was written in 1998 or something...


jeans enna sadhanathinu sheshamaanu anger mudhalvan eduthathu...
boysinu sheshamaanu anniyan...athukondu graph thazhotto melilotto illa....
you can't predict him... ethayalum njettikkumennurappaanu...

----------


## kunjumon

ikka poyikkaano  entho  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Viru

> quality vetch nokuaanel, angered graph thaazhittu thane.. hype create chetah, madam vijayipikkuna our manushyan...


Thazhote enne paraan patila boys athrake porayirunu enitta anniyan eduthe

shivaji porayirunu enitta endhiran eduthe....pine hypine anusariche padathinte quality varune ore ore directore indiayil ullu athe ingere thane

Rajamouli comes close 2nd

----------


## kunjumon

Rana Daggubati @ RanaDaggubati 
Missing a chance to see the legands on stage
@Schwarzenegger and @superstarrajini . Wishing
Vikram ,Asscar film and Shankar sir .

----------


## kunjumon

:Laughing:

----------


## AjinKrishna

> Thazhote enne paraan patila boys porayirunu enitta anniyan eduthe
> 
> shivaji porayirunu enitta endhiran eduthe....pine hypine anusariche padathinte qualit varune ore ore directore indiayil ullu athe ingere thane
> 
> Rajamouli comes close 2nd


for me, both comes in the same genre.. lives to the hype it create..  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## veecee

> quality vetch nokuaanel, angered graph thaazhittu thane.. hype create chetah, madam vijayipikkuna our manushyan...


hype matram undel vijayikumo, athinu anusarichulla stuff um venam

----------


## Shivettan

sivaji was kidu....bt enthiran pora...anniyan was kikkidu....3 times frm chennai sathyam ...3 times frm samgham chennai.....

----------


## Viru

> for me, both comes in the same genre.. lives to the hype it create..


for me shankar thane verum 10 padam ane ingere carrieril cheythitulathe enitum ingerude ore padam varumpol 4 industriyilum create akuna hype

ore item thane  :salut:

----------


## kandahassan

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## moovybuf

> Sivaji rajini annanu vendi ezhuthiya item aanu. ..
> fansinu armaadikkaanulla sadhanam....
> enthiran was written in 1998 or something...
> 
> 
> jeans enna sadhanathinu sheshamaanu anger mudhalvan eduthathu...
> boysinu sheshamaanu anniyan...athukondu graph thazhotto melilotto illa....
> you can't predict him... ethayalum njettikkumennurappaanu...


enikkentho muthalvanu shesham vanna padangalonnum vlauthaayi ishtapetila.... shivaji pinne rajani-de motta role vech adjust cheyyaam.. enthiraan okke kopile padamaanu.......

kure caash eriyaan aalukal thayrrund.. athu thanne.. may be e cash undekil, ithilum kemam aayittu padam pidikaan kelpulla aalukal leralahtil undaavum... anywasy i am not a big fan of his...

----------


## Nithz

How do you beat jet lag? Getting pumped up before I go to the red carpet of the "I" audio launch in Chennai, India.

----------


## moovybuf

> hype matram undel vijayikumo, athinu anusarichulla stuff um venam


stuff undenn namamle vishwasipikunidathaanu angered vijayam... actually stuf oke kanakaanu..  :Biggrin:

----------


## GangsteR

> enikkentho muthalvanu shesham vanna padangalonnum vlauthaayi ishtapetila.... shivaji pinne rajani-de motta role vech adjust cheyyaam.. enthiraan okke kopile padamaanu.......
> 
> kure caash eriyaan aalukal thayrrund.. athu thanne.. may be e cash undekil, ithilum kemam aayittu padam pidikaan kelpulla aalukal leralahtil undaavum... anywasy i am not a big fan of his...


koppaanu...ividae roshan casanova irakiyallo , ennittu entaayi

----------


## Spartan

> sivaji was kidu....bt enthiran pora...anniyan was kikkidu....3 times frm chennai sathyam ...3 times frm samgham chennai.....


shivettaa.. oru msg vittirunnu.. kittiyo aavoo..  :Wink2:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> anniyan fdfs, sivaji, fdfs , enthiran fdfs ...
> ithavanayum nadakkane ... 
> 
> ithil ettavum thirakku sivaji the boss ....pralayam aayirunnu in new theatre. ..


Sivaji ethra theatre aayirunnu rls ? Enthiran 5-6 aayirunnille..

----------


## GangsteR

Haricharan Seshadri
Will be performing "Pookale" and "Aila Aila" with
@nataliediluccio tonight at the audio Launch of # i Lets Do
this!!!

----------


## anupkerb1

*AI* 1st luk* 13 Lakh* views in 3 days 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoeRx-UZyFc


inu teaser varunathodu kodiii 1st luk  :Badpc:  ...teaser  :Vedi:  :Vedi:

----------


## moovybuf

> koppaanu...ividae roshan casanova irakiyallo , ennittu entaayi


casanova irakiyathode ellaam theerumaanam aayo ??? ingeru thanneyalle jeans , boys oke eduthathu??? 

nageru mosham aanenonum njan paranjilla.. pakshe palappozhum prajaripikunnathra yamaandan product onumalla vechu vilambunnath...

----------


## Balram

> Sivaji ethra theatre aayirunnu rls ? Enthiran 5-6 aayirunnille..


43 centres mathram undayirunna time il  86+ theatres il release cheytha padam aayirunnu sivaji.. ellam main centres ilum 2 um 3 um theatres..

----------


## Munaf ikka

thudangyo?....

----------


## AjinKrishna

> casanova irakiyathode ellaam theerumaanam aayo ??? ingeru thanneyalle jeans , boys oke eduthathu??? 
> 
> nageru mosham aanenonum njan paranjilla.. pakshe palappozhum prajaripikunnathra yamaandan product onumalla vechu vilambunnath...


Agree.. Mudhalvante aa rangelekkulla padam pinne undayitilla.. Anniyan ws close enough.. Bakki Shivaji and Enthiran onnum athra impressive aayirunnilla.. Ninga nerathe paranja pole ullil stuff und enn prekshakare bodhyapeduthanulla kazhivund angerkku. For me past 2000, Anniyan > Boys > Nanban > Enthiran > Shivaji .. But really have high hopes on this movie.. Especially when the most dedicated actor South India or India has ever seen, Vikram join hands with him..  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> casanova irakiyathode ellaam theerumaanam aayo ??? ingeru thanneyalle jeans , boys oke eduthathu??? 
> 
> nageru mosham aanenonum njan paranjilla.. pakshe palappozhum prajaripikunnathra yamaandan product onumalla vechu vilambunnath...


shankarintae oru padavum ayyae ennu paranjitilla..machan paranja polae yamaandan product onnum tannillenkilum enthenkilumokkae padatil undaakum,...

----------


## Dylan

Enthiran okke eduthu alakkuvaanallo ivide...  :Mda: 
oru landmark padam thanne alle athu... regional film barriers break cheytha padam, technically new benchmarks set cheytha padam... 
Sivaji, without the rajni effect (especially the mottai boss) and some awesome music videos, disappointing aayirunnu...
fav Shankar film? Mudhalvan... pakshe kandittu korey aayi...

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

Oru Rekshayumillaaatta.....

----------


## moovybuf

> Agree.. Mudhalvante aa rangelekkulla padam pinne undayitilla.. Anniyan ws close enough.. Bakki Shivaji and Enthiran onnum athra impressive aayirunnilla.. Ninga nerathe paranja pole ullil stuff und enn prekshakare bodhyapeduthanulla kazhivund angerkku. For me past 2000, Anniyan > Boys > Nanban > Enthiran > Shivaji .. But really have high hopes on this movie.. Especially when the most dedicated actor South India or India has ever seen, Vikram join hands with him..


muthalvan subject and treatment was great.... but then he started overdoing it with the technology and really started getting weird...

wrt being the most dedicated, is it really  :Confused: .. kamalhassan aloe??? what about Mammooty?? angerum dedicated alle??

----------


## moovybuf

> Enthiran okke eduthu alakkuvaanallo ivide... 
> oru landmark padam thanne alle athu... regional film barriers break cheytha padam, technically new benchmarks set cheytha padam... 
> Sivaji, without the rajni effect (especially the mottai boss) and some awesome music videos, disappointing aayirunnu...
> *fav Shankar film? Mudhalvan*... pakshe kandittu korey aayi...


mine too...  :Very Happy: ....

enthiran entho enikku pidichilla.... shankar gets a lot of attention through calculated image projection ennui enikku thonunu.. thats all ur honour, :Smile:

----------


## AjinKrishna

> muthalvan subject and treatment was great.... but then he started overdoing it with the technology and really started getting weird...
> 
> *wrt being the most dedicated, is it really .. kamalhassan aloe??? what about Mammooty?? angerum dedicated alle??*


dedication enn parayunnathinu kure thalangal und.. Dedication wise nammude big M's um kamalum okke dedicated allenn njan paranjilla. Bt I haven't seen a person taking such strain for the character whenever it demands.. And it's just my personal opinion. Can vary with others..  :Ok:

----------


## AjinKrishna



----------


## kunjumon

> Sivaji ethra theatre aayirunnu rls ? Enthiran 5-6 aayirunnille..


sivaji 4 - new, kumar, vishak,  kairali...
enthiran 5 - anjali, athulya, new,  ajanta , dhanya. ...

----------


## Dylan

> mine too... ....
> 
> enthiran entho enikku pidichilla.... shankar gets a lot of attention through calculated image projection ennui enikku thonunu.. thats all ur honour,


superhero/sci-fi genre local flavour vidaathe cheyyaan saadhichu ennathaanu Big plus, for me... mythology okke mix cheythu... and personally, seeing rajni in an evil/badass turn is always a high...
shankar's exclusivity thanne aanu angerude USP ennu thonunnu... 11 films in 21 years with a near-perfect BO sheet... spielberg okke pinneedu "meaningful" cinema ilekku maariyathupole pulli makeover nadathumo ennu nokkanam... industry il vannappo undaayirunna cinema concept ithalla, was forced to end up as a director of Big films ennokke paranju kettittundu... earlier, he used to produce terrific small-budget films with fresh talents... ippo production break aanennu thonunnu...

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

> 


 :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> sivaji 4 - new, kumar, vishak,  kairali...
> enthiran 5 - anjali, athulya, new,  ajanta , dhanya. ...


Thanks.
Enthiran 6 illayirunno.. evideyo ms or ns undayirunnathayi orma  :Confused: 
btw vishak ozhike ellaam capacity theatres :

----------


## ParamasivaM

Sivaji,Enthiran okke kidu movies alle.. Oru outside Indian look kittunnathu shankar films varumbol aanu
Shankar nte aduthu enkilum innu nirthaan pattunnathu Rajamouli mathramanu..!

----------


## Nithz



----------


## singam

> superhero/sci-fi genre local flavour vidaathe cheyyaan saadhichu ennathaanu Big plus, for me... mythology okke mix cheythu... and personally, seeing rajni in an evil/badass turn is always a high...shankar's exclusivity thanne aanu angerude USP ennu thonunnu... 11 films in 21 years with a near-perfect BO sheet... spielberg okke pinneedu "meaningful" cinema ilekku maariyathupole pulli makeover nadathumo ennu nokkanam... industry il vannappo undaayirunna cinema concept ithalla, was forced to end up as a director of Big films ennokke paranju kettittundu... *earlier, he used to produce terrific small-budget films with fresh talents... ippo production break aanennu thonunnu*...


S pictures nte last 3-4 padam nalla loss ayirunnu..athu kondanu production nirthiyathu.. but ippo oru assistantnte  debut padam (movie name Kappal) distribute cheyyunnundu..

----------


## kandahassan

> shankarintae oru padavum ayyae ennu paranjitilla..machan paranja polae yamaandan product onnum tannillenkilum enthenkilumokkae padatil undaakum,...


What about nanban  :Doh:

----------


## nmaks



----------


## GangsteR

> What about nanban


njan nanban shankar film aayi koottiyitilla

----------


## GangsteR

> 


function tudangiyo

----------


## michael

> What about nanban


 Athu mathramae kollaatha oru padamaayi enoki thonniyullu jeans and boys okke ishtam aanu ettavum kooduthal ishtam ulla padamaayi INDIAN

----------


## ghostrider999

> What about nanban


Nanban Okke Kootano athu Jst Remake alle

----------


## nmaks

> function tudangiyo


hm thudangi

----------


## saamy

> What about nanban


nanban sankarnte worst ayirunnu... watchable movie..

----------


## saamy

> Athu mathramae kollaatha oru padamaayi enoki thonniyullu jeans and boys okke ishtam aanu ettavum kooduthal ishtam ulla padamaayi INDIAN


anniyan>indian>muthalwan>sivaji>enthiran>boys>jean  s>nanban...njan kanditulla sankar films vech ingananu nte opinion..

----------


## saamy

eth channelilakum audio rls telecasting??

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Sivaji,Enthiran okke kidu movies alle.. Oru outside Indian look kittunnathu shankar films varumbol aanu
> Shankar nte aduthu enkilum innu nirthaan pattunnathu Rajamouli mathramanu..!


Rajamouliye Oppam Thanne Nirtham , Shankar Cheyyunna Padangade Atra Budget Illatheyan He Did Wonders With Eega & Magadheera  :salut:

----------


## Gopikrishnan

songs enganund..netil vannallo

----------


## classic

> make up cheyuna timil move aayal heart attack varae varan chance undaarnu


ith pakshe In harihar il appukkuttan "marichathinu shesham sethu vinte pusthakangalokke amma sookshikkarundennum sethu nammalod paranjirunnu.." enn paranja pole aayippoyo ennoru samshayam..  :Laughing:

----------


## Nithz

'I' Audio launch Live Update

The stage is all set for the much anticipated and most awaited audio launch Director Shankar's magnum opus 'I' composed by A.R.Rahman. To launch the audio the macho man of Hollywood Arnold Schwarzenegger in Chennai. For the first time Arnold will be sharing teh dias with our own Superstar Rajinikanth, the film's lead hero Vikram, Shankar and the Oscar winning Music director A.R.Rahman. 

Indiaglitz correspondent is right there at the mega event of Indian cinema in order to give live updates to our readers. Have a tab and keep refreshing this page, to know what is happening in the star studded evening.  

6:43 PM The lights and music have comeback to entertain the audience. And this time is much better and bigger that before

6:40 PM Anirudh reached the venue

6:38 PM Raai Laxmi makes her arrival in a grand way Powerstar Srinivasan followed her

6:35 PM The crowd is asking for more trance material, which was kept them alive for the last 90 minutes. Nothing happening as of now, may be calm before storm ?

6:27 PM : The title logo is on the big screen and garnered a huge applause 

6.26 PM : From blue to purple and glorious white flash lights lighting up the mood

6.18 PM : The Stadium is jam packed and the fans are going berserk for the pictures of Vikram which is getting displayed in the big screen.

----------


## anupkerb1

> anniyan>indian>muthalwan>sivaji>enthiran>boys>jean  s>nanban...njan kanditulla sankar films vech ingananu nte opinion..


For me Indian>Gentleman>Muthalvan>kadhalan>anniyan>enthir  an>sivaji>boys>jeans...nanban 15 mintus kanditu off cheythu........
My favrrt album Kadhalan,indian ,gentleman ,...worst one Nanban

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Take a selfie pulla ! . @anirudhofficialis entering #Iaudio launch and crowd merslaaytaanga !*

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi

*#iAudioLive: Latha Rajinikanth & @soundaryaarajniarrive with the Oruvan Oruvan BGM prelude in the background.*

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi

*#I #IAudioLaunchUpdate : Almost 5 Min Huge Applause non other than only for #Thalaivar @superstarrajini*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*#I #IAudioLaunchUpdate : Almost 5 Min Huge Applause non other than only for #Thalaivar @superstarrajini*

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## nmaks

*Here is the list of guests who attends the ‘I’ audio event:

1. Arnold Schwarzenegger

The presence of Arnold is confirmed by himself. He has arrived in the capital of Tamilnadu this morning.

2. Rajinikanth

The audiences of ‘I’ audio event will glimpse the Superstar and Hollywood actor on the same dais. Shankar met and invited Rajinikanth who has been busy filming his next movie Lingaa.

3. Kamal Haasan

Legendary actor Kamal Haasan will make his presence to this event.

4. Aishwarya and Abhishek Bachchan

Aishwarya Rai and Abhishek Bachchan are expected to attend the audio launch function of I.

5. Mammootty

Malayalam superstar Mammootty has reportedly confirmed his presence to be part of the audio launch function of I.

6. Vijay

Vijay will be reportedly taking a break from the Hyderabad schedule of his forthcoming movie Kaththi to attend I audio launch.

7. Mani Ratnam

Ace director Mani Ratnam will be gracing the audio launch event of I.

8. KS Ravikumar

Director KS Ravikumar will attend the audio launch of I.

9. AR Murugadoss

Ace director AR Murugadoss who is a friend of Shankar, will be taking part in the audio release event of I.

10. Prabhu Deva
Prabhu Deva is expected to come down to Chennai for the I audio release function.*

----------


## Shivettan

> shivettaa.. oru msg vittirunnu.. kittiyo aavoo..


yess...naattil aayrunnu njan.....atha reply ayakkan pattanje...chk fb msgs today...kto... :)

----------


## kunjumon

> 


pinnalla .... 
malayathinnum venamallo oru terminator  :Yahoo:

----------


## veecee

> Enthiran okke eduthu alakkuvaanallo ivide... 
> oru landmark padam thanne alle athu... regional film barriers break cheytha padam, technically new benchmarks set cheytha padam... 
> Sivaji, without the rajni effect (especially the mottai boss) and some awesome music videos, disappointing aayirunnu...
> fav Shankar film? Mudhalvan... pakshe kandittu korey aayi...


 :cheers: 



> mine too... ....
> 
> enthiran entho enikku pidichilla.... shankar gets a lot of attention through calculated image projection ennui enikku thonunu.. thats all ur honour,


aa time il athupole technically brilliant aya oru padam vere illa



> Sivaji,Enthiran okke kidu movies alle.. Oru outside Indian look kittunnathu shankar films varumbol aanu
> Shankar nte aduthu enkilum innu nirthaan pattunnathu Rajamouli mathramanu..!


pinnalla  :Clap: 



> nanban sankarnte worst ayirunnu... watchable movie..


nanmban shankar cheyyenda avasyme illayirunnu, athu aru eduthalum mathiyarunnu, scene by scene remake ayirunnu  :Moodoff: 
there wasn't anything new for him to offer

----------


## kandahassan

> pinnalla .... 
> malayathinnum venamallo oru terminator


Terminater alla bhootham  :Laughing:

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## PunchHaaji

7:02 PM Anirudh makes his entry with VIP bgm . . .
7:01 PM Amala Paul and Director Vijay have made their entry
6:59 PM The pulse of current generation the kolaveri boy Anirudh has come in a all BLACK AVATAR
6:56 PM Up next Superstar ? The biggest event of the decade is gearing up big time to a great entertainment
6:55 PM Latha Rajnikanth has come with her daugher Soundarya Rajnikanth
6:43 PM The lights and music have comeback to entertain the audience. And this time is much better and bigger that before
6:40 PM Anirudh reached the venue
6:38 PM Raai Laxmi makes her arrival in a grand way Powerstar Srinivasan followed her
6:35 PM The crowd is asking for more trance material, which was kept them alive for the last 90 minutes. Nothing happening as of now, may be calm before storm ?
6:27 PM : The title logo is on the big screen and garnered a huge applause
6.26 PM : From blue to purple and glorious white flash lights lighting up the mood
6.18 PM : The Stadium is jam packed and the fans are going berserk for the pictures of Vikram which is getting displayed in the big screen.

----------


## GangsteR

> 


Mammooka ettiyo  :Band:

----------


## veecee

mikkavarum innu youtube adichu pokum  :Thinking:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


Ithaaru ????

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Rajamouliye Oppam Thanne Nirtham , Shankar Cheyyunna Padangade Atra Budget Illatheyan He Did Wonders With Eega & Magadheera


 :Yes3: 
+ Maryada ramanna..Annu oru comedy actor mathram aayirunna Sunil ne vechum undakki oru superhit  :salut:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Mayavi 369

Mammukka Ethiye Sitting Near To Kamalhassan  :cheers:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ithaaru ????


Bobby Simha

----------


## rajaips

> Ithaaru ????


Bobby Simha......  :Giveup:  :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> + Maryada ramanna..Annu oru comedy actor mathram aayirunna Sunil ne vechum undakki oru superhit


Athe  :cheers:

----------


## ghostrider999

> Ithaaru ????


Bobby Simha  :Kettoda:

----------


## rajaips

> Mammukka Ethiye Sitting Near To Kamalhassan



 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

Chittor gopi ille  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Athu mathramae kollaatha oru padamaayi enoki thonniyullu jeans and boys okke ishtam aanu ettavum kooduthal ishtam ulla padamaayi INDIAN


Nanban remake aaanu of 3 idiots. Scene by scene copy aanu..

----------


## arjunan

> 


Ivante malayalam film beware of dogs ippol kandathe ullu. Telugu actor aano

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Chittor gopi ille


Ikkaye Vilichath Kond Pinangi Kaanum

----------


## arjunan

> Mammukka Ethiye Sitting Near To Kamalhassan


Arnold , rajani , kamal , mammukka ingane aakum sitting.

----------


## GangsteR

> Mammukka Ethiye Sitting Near To Kamalhassan


kamal hassan-mammookka-rajini-arnold  :Clapping:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ivante malayalam film beware of dogs ippol kandathe ullu. Telugu actor aano


Nerathilum Und As Vatti Raja

----------


## kandahassan

> Mammukka Ethiye Sitting Near To Kandahassan


 :Yeye:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Arnold , rajani , kamal , mammukka ingane aakum sitting.





> kamal hassan-mammookka-rajini-arnold


Ikka Illathe Enth Agosham  :cheers:

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## kunjumon

> + Maryada ramanna..Annu oru comedy actor mathram aayirunna Sunil ne vechum undakki oru superhit


koothara prasanthine vechu atbb undaakki ivide  :Doh:

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

> 


Phaaaaaaa......OLD PIC........

----------


## arjunan

:Clap3:  ........

----------


## SAM369

*Mammookka* :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

> 


palli........ :Band:

----------


## kunjumon

> 


kalimannu audio launch pic aanu

----------


## JJK

Tinju Annan paranja Shankar mass.. Trailer/audio release time il tanne enna hype...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*#iAudioLiveTHALAIVAR Superstar Rajinikanth makes a majestic entry with ATHIRADI KAARAN music in the background. Wolfwhistles are back!!*

----------


## Nithz



----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> Tinju Annan paranja Shankar mass.. Trailer/audio release time il tanne enna hype...


Ithonnum kaanan addheham illathe poyallo  :Crying:

----------


## kunjumon

> *#iAudioLiveTHALAIVAR Superstar Rajinikanth makes a majestic entry with ATHIRADI KAARAN music in the background. Wolfwhistles are back!!*


 :Celebrate005:   :Celebrate005:   :Celebrate005:

----------


## GangsteR

> Tinju Annan paranja Shankar mass.. Trailer/audio release time il tanne enna hype...


tinju annan illatae poyallo..athu matramanu vishamam

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

> kalimannu audio launch pic aanu


phaa....... :Laughing:

----------


## kunjumon

ikkade speech kalakkum...
vikram pandu koode abhinayicha kaaryamokke parayum  :Clap:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GaniThalapathi

:Band:

----------


## J Square

live undo ethelum TV il ?

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GaniThalapathi

*#iAudioLiveKannada star Puneeth Rajkumar has arrived.*

----------


## J Square

> ikkade speech kalakkum...
> vikram pandu koode abhinayicha kaaryamokke parayum


speech um chornno ... ee padam motham chorcha aanallo..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kandahassan

> ikkade speech kalakkum...
> vikram pandu koode abhinayicha kaaryamokke parayum


Pattumenkil ikkayum vikramum chernnu indraprasthathile "internetin magic " enna dancum kalikate  :Yeye: 

Arnold annan njettate  :Laughing:

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi

*#iAudioLiveBaasha dialogue Naan Oru Thadava sonna is played and Thalaivar laughs :)*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*#iAudioLiveTHALAIVAR waves his hand in style to everyone. LUNGI DANCE in the background. And, Rajinikanth smiles :) #Priceless*

----------


## kunjumon

> Pattumenkil ikkayum vikramum chernnu indraprasthathile "internetin magic " enna dancum kalikate 
> 
> Arnold annan njettate


 :Chairhit:   :Chairhit:

----------


## GangsteR

Thalaivar makes a royal entry Crowd is non-stop roaring

----------


## kandahassan

> *#iAudioLiveKannada star Puneeth Rajkumar has arrived.*


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## arjunan

> Pattumenkil ikkayum vikramum chernnu indraprasthathile "internetin magic " enna dancum kalikate 
> 
> Arnold annan njettate


 :Laugh: ............

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

:Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yahoo:

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

Mammoottyyyyy.......... :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## visakh r

> Thalaivar makes a royal entry Crowd is non-stop roaring


chanelil kanikunuda.?

----------


## amintvm

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## kunjumon



----------


## dipu10

> Pattumenkil ikkayum vikramum chernnu indraprasthathile "internetin magic " enna dancum kalikate 
> 
> Arnold annan njettate


 :Laugh:   :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

#iAudioLive Shankar and Rajinikanth are sitting together. Shutterbugs jump in joy :)

----------


## GangsteR

#iAudioLive The captain of I, Shankar arrives in a dashing blazer. MUDHALVANE theme in the background. RAJINIKANTH face on screen.

----------


## GangsteR

> chanelil kanikunuda.?


illa...........

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

#iAudioLive POWERSTAR SRINIVASAN comes to Rajinikanth's seat and shakes his hand.

----------


## GangsteR

#iAudioLive Now, "Pera ketta udane chumma adhurudhilla" is played. *whisles*

----------


## xeon

Trailer ethra mani @GangsteR

----------


## Munaf ikka

> #iAudioLive POWERSTAR SRINIVASAN comes to Rajinikanth's seat and shakes his hand.


ee koothara okke valya aalaayippoyalle....... :Doh:

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## kandahassan

> #iAudioLive POWERSTAR SRINIVASAN comes to Rajinikanth's seat and shakes his hand.


Power star sreenivasan ee padathiil undalle  :Yahoo:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Actor Vijayhas just arrived to 'I' Audio Launch...!!!
Even though ‪#‎Kaththi‬is set to face 'I' this Deepavali, it doesn't stop our Ilaya Thalapathy to attend the Function and Convey his wishes...!!!
1 word: ‪#‎Simplicity‬* :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Trailer ethra mani @GangsteR


8 manikenna paranjirunnathu...udanae prateekshikkaam

----------


## kandahassan

> ee koothara okke valya aalaayippoyalle.......


Power nna summava  :Kettoda:  :Kettoda:

----------


## ghostrider999

*
Abdul Manaf
4 minutes ago · Edited
Mammukka in Dubai...*

Mammukka Chennayil Ille Appo I audio launchil aara  :Doh:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Man behind all this ! . @Shankarshanmughenters with Mudhalvan BGM ! #Iaudio launch is officially ON !*

----------


## xeon

Trailer ethra mani @GangsteR

----------


## GangsteR

> *
> Abdul Manaf
> 4 minutes ago · Edited
> Mammukka in Dubai...*
> 
> Mammukka Chennayil Ille Appo I audio launchil aara


aalae oola aakunno  :Badpc:

----------


## dipu10

> ee koothara okke valya aalaayippoyalle.......


ayaalll ee padathil abhinayikunundd Mr.  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*#Iaudio launch event : Terminator meets Chitti moment!! Yes, @Schwarzeneggershakes hands with @superstarrajin!!*

----------


## GangsteR

#iAudioLive Chinmayi starts off the event with a screaming "Ladies and Gentlemen"

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Our chitti meets terminator ! What a sight !!!! #Iis BIG !*

----------


## ghostrider999

*
Abdul Manaf
8 mins · Edited · 
Mammukka in Dubai... he z not attending the 'i' audio release at chennai . fake news*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Suriya is attending !*

----------


## xeon

> 8 manikenna paranjirunnathu...udanae prateekshikkaam


macha please quote me

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*It seems there ll be a delay in the teaser release #I*

----------


## ALEXI

Teaser




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzTHmcXfeug

----------


## Nithz

7:58 Chinmayi starts the event and greets everyone

7:55 Truly, the Indian cinema is making a loud noise at the International stage. 

7:54 Arnold waves his hand towards the gallery and Aascar Ravichandran has did the impossible once again

----------


## GangsteR

> macha please quote me


enthu??????

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*#iAudioLive"Mani Ratnam sir number kedachudchu. Inga vantha Shankar sir number kedaikum sonnanga, Athan vanthen" says Simhaa.*

----------


## GangsteR

> *It seems there ll be a delay in the teaser release #I*


innu illae???

----------


## xeon

> *Suriya is attending !*


ithippo ellarum undallo.. Shankar annante ororo leela vilaasangal

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*I Official Teaser*


http://youtu.be/pzTHmcXfeug
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## xeon

> innu illae???


inu ille? pani paaliyo

----------


## anupkerb1

Kidilan trailerrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## anupkerb1

> inu ille? pani paaliyo



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzTHmcXfeug

----------


## ALEXI

Ente ponnooooo.....kalippu trailer  :Clapping:

----------


## xeon

> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=y...&v=pzTHmcXfeug


*Adi poli .. Gaani makes it this time....

AI exclusive teaser from Gaani ...... vs gangster*  :Band: 

(nee alleda koore paranje delay undennu..  @GangsteR .. gangster machan post cheyyathe irikkan number ittatha avan.. adi avane.. )

----------


## anupkerb1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzTHmcXfeug


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## ghostrider999

Kalippe Kalippe....... wereWolf Polathe Film aano

----------


## Nithz



----------


## kandahassan

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Munaf ikka

> *Adi poli .. Gaani makes it this time....
> 
> AI exclusive teaser from Gaani ...... vs gangster* 
> 
> (nee alleda koore paranje delay undennu..  @GangsteR .. gangster machan post cheyyathe irikkan number ittatha avan.. adi avane.. )


athinnu munpe alexi posti......... :Laughing:

----------


## visakh r

Trailr kandu oru pidiyum kitunilalo...amy ude chila photo kanumbo aswarya ye pole thonunu..

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

> *I Official Teaser*http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=y...&v=pzTHmcXfeug


Heavy ,,  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## xeon

> athinnu munpe alexi posti.........


ee postukalellam in seconds aanu sambhavichathu...

Paavma tinju ...  mods please remove his ban if you can..
  @GaniThalapathi  @Nithz  @GangsteR @kandahassan ellarum oru kootta apeksha kodeukkede modsinu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*#iAudioLiveVikram AV. What an actor. *goosebumps* all the way!*

----------


## anupkerb1

> ee postukalellam in seconds aanu sambhavichathu...
> 
> Paavma tinju ...  mods please remove his ban if you can..
> 
> @banglorean


Mods needhi kanichilelum ,,shankar tinjunt ban kazhinjatee Ai release cheyooo
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## kunjumon

> Teaser
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzTHmcXfeug


namichu !.....

----------


## rajaips

> *#iAudioLive"Mani Ratnam sir number kedachudchu. Inga vantha Shankar sir number kedaikum sonnanga, Athan vanthen" says Simhaa.*



Ha ha ha polichu.... Jigarthanda

----------


## anupkerb1

Indian cinema IS SouTh Indian cinema onlyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## kunjumon

spellbound  :salut:

----------


## xeon

Trailer yaathoru rekshayumilla... kidukki ... orennam infected and other okke modeling anennu thonnunnu

----------


## amintvm

> Teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzTHmcXfeug


Kalippu teaser...polannu talli.... :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> *I Official Teaser*http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=y...&v=pzTHmcXfeug


 @veecee@Merit @Karnan Mahadevan @kunjumon @Jo Johnson @chandru , @Santi , @sachin , @MalappuramMoosa , @Harry , @baadshahmian , @nettooran , @MHP369 , @anupkerb1 , @vishnugk88 , @nambiar , @kukudu , @Gafoorkadosth , @rambho , @JAWAN , @loudspeaker , @asish , @Free Thinker , @Mr.Cool , @wideeyes , @Jafo , @Spark , @san , @noonu , @amintvm , @krishnaranni , @Ultimatestar , @ZooZoo , @Naradhan @praviatfk @Observer @Flackyz @JAWAN @mmm @x-axis @wayanadan @BangaloreaN @Nischal Kumar @Free Thinker @Spark @Gafoorkadosth @THOMSON @krishnaranni @david john @sachin @wideeyes @KARNAN @Moviebuff369 @indi commandos @pnikhil007 @nambiar @baadshahmian @Kingmaker @dupe @JOYEL BAI @amintvm @ACHOOTTY @Identity @vivek achayan @Pakshmalakshan @yash @nettooran @ULTIMATE STAR @saamy @Shameer @moovybuf @Karikamuri Shanmugan @jaravind @AnWaR @michael @BIGBrother @mathayiis @kukudu @chandru @Abhinav @Vamban @vadakkan @kallan pavithran @vishnugk88 @Baazigar @Mr.Cool @Warlord @noonu @abcdmachan @Frankenstein @RJV @ajishhpm, @ajithsnair123 , @Chandakadu Vishwan , @Frankenstein , @guru , @Guruji , @Hari , @KEERIKKADAN JOSE , @Kingmaker , @Kochikaran , @LALIKKA , @Liverpool , @mallufan , @megan , @nryn , @Saaradhi, @sadasivan , @Shankarannan , @Shivan , @solomon joseph , @speedster , @The Extremist , @abhiramekm , @ALEXI , @alien , @anschikku , @Arackal Madhavanunni , @babichan, @Bahuleyan , @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan , @david john , @Don Mathew , @Drishyam , @Film Lover , @Identity , @Jaisonjyothi , @JJK , @josemon17 , @JOYEL BAI , @K K R , @kandahassan , @Lal Aradhakan , @Leader , @lolu , @MeoW , @MHP369 , @Moviebuff369 , @ParamasivaM , @PunchHaaji , @sha , @TWIST, @VadiVelu , @vivek achayan , @Abhinav , @adarshpp , @ajbryt , @Anoopknr846 , @AnWaR , @asuyalu , @B I L A L , @Baazigar , @ballu , @Boney , @chinju01 , @Chirakkal Sreehari , @dupe , @Hail , @JabbaR , @kallan pavithran , @kevin , @kiran , @MalluSingh , @melparambu , @moovybuf , @Munaf ikka, @NANBAN, @nanma, @nidhikutty , @Ottayaan , @persuader , @Reporter, @SadumoN , @The Megastar , @THOMSON , @Warlord , @yash , @Akbar Ali Khaan , @anwarkomath , @David Billa, @Hari Jith , @Irshu , @J Square , @Jishnu Anand , @nasrani , @pnikhil007 , @PRINCE, @RAM KOLLAM, @remil4remi , @sanu , @vadakkan , @veecee , @yathra @aslamrazac , @Lakkooran , @Robinhood , @Samachayan , @Wake up , @BOND , @KulFy , @CASANOVVA , @Karikamuri Shanmugan ,

----------


## anupkerb1

> Trailer yaathoru rekshayumilla... kidukki ... orennam infected and other okke modeling anennu thonnunnu


athu 1st half ulathanu songs.....

----------


## K K R

> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=1597" target="_blank">veecee</a>@Merit @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=1685" target="_blank">Karnan Mahadevan</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5662" target="_blank">kunjumon</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=3530" target="_blank">Jo Johnson</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=354" target="_blank">chandru</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=4494" target="_blank">Santi</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=371" target="_blank">sachin</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=2654" target="_blank">MalappuramMoosa</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=227" target="_blank">Harry</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=2669" target="_blank">baadshahmian</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=476" target="_blank">nettooran</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5870" target="_blank">MHP369</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=11914" target="_blank">anupkerb1</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=11477" target="_blank">vishnugk88</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=7633" target="_blank">nambiar</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=7530" target="_blank">kukudu</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=258" target="_blank">Gafoorkadosth</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=18298" target="_blank">rambho</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=11425" target="_blank">JAWAN</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5746" target="_blank">loudspeaker</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=330" target="_blank">asish</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=4576" target="_blank">Free Thinker</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=356" target="_blank">Mr.Cool</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=3401" target="_blank">wideeyes</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5694" target="_blank">Jafo</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=8131" target="_blank">Spark</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=3528" target="_blank">san</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=3791" target="_blank">noonu</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=7416" target="_blank">amintvm</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=11646" target="_blank">krishnaranni</a> , @Ultimatestar , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=8995" target="_blank">ZooZoo</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5024" target="_blank">Naradhan</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5996" target="_blank">praviatfk</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=9831" target="_blank">Observer</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=8696" target="_blank">Flackyz</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=11425" target="_blank">JAWAN</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5349" target="_blank">mmm</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=158" target="_blank">x-axis</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5593" target="_blank">wayanadan</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=7153" target="_blank">BangaloreaN</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=9474" target="_blank">Nischal Kumar</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=4576" target="_blank">Free Thinker</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=8131" target="_blank">Spark</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=258" target="_blank">Gafoorkadosth</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=11389" target="_blank">THOMSON</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=11646" target="_blank">krishnaranni</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=6611" target="_blank">david john</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=371" target="_blank">sachin</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=3401" target="_blank">wideeyes</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=14972" target="_blank">KARNAN</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=9047" target="_blank">Moviebuff369</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=7337" target="_blank">indi commandos</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5375" target="_blank">pnikhil007</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=7633" target="_blank">nambiar</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=2669" target="_blank">baadshahmian</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=9857" target="_blank">Kingmaker</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=942" target="_blank">dupe</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=6406" target="_blank">JOYEL BAI</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=7416" target="_blank">amintvm</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5030" target="_blank">ACHOOTTY</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=9956" target="_blank">Identity</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=3760" target="_blank">vivek achayan</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=8701" target="_blank">Pakshmalakshan</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=3878" target="_blank">yash</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=476" target="_blank">nettooran</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=9444" target="_blank">ULTIMATE STAR</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=3339" target="_blank">saamy</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=6568" target="_blank">Shameer</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=234" target="_blank">moovybuf</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=10117" target="_blank">Karikamuri Shanmugan</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=11512" target="_blank">jaravind</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5050" target="_blank">AnWaR</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=9141" target="_blank">michael</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5189" target="_blank">BIGBrother</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=10070" target="_blank">mathayiis</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=7530" target="_blank">kukudu</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=354" target="_blank">chandru</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=1496" target="_blank">Abhinav</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=10361" target="_blank">Vamban</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=6070" target="_blank">vadakkan</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=4041" target="_blank">kallan pavithran</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=11477" target="_blank">vishnugk88</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=532" target="_blank">Baazigar</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=356" target="_blank">Mr.Cool</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5042" target="_blank">Warlord</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=3791" target="_blank">noonu</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=2424" target="_blank">abcdmachan</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5471" target="_blank">Frankenstein</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=4193" target="_blank">RJV</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5110" target="_blank">ajishhpm</a>, @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=11323" target="_blank">ajithsnair123</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=8499" target="_blank">Chandakadu Vishwan</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5471" target="_blank">Frankenstein</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=268" target="_blank">guru</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=8136" target="_blank">Guruji</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=8361" target="_blank">Hari</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=4604" target="_blank">KEERIKKADAN JOSE</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=9857" target="_blank">Kingmaker</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=6486" target="_blank">Kochikaran</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=10693" target="_blank">LALIKKA</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=14842" target="_blank">Liverpool</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5326" target="_blank">mallufan</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=19012" target="_blank">megan</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5984" target="_blank">nryn</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5810" target="_blank">Saaradhi</a>, @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=7904" target="_blank">sadasivan</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5468" target="_blank">Shankarannan</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=7706" target="_blank">Shivan</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=10568" target="_blank">solomon joseph</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=7385" target="_blank">speedster</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=7145" target="_blank">The Extremist</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=13356" target="_blank">abhiramekm</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=6794" target="_blank">ALEXI</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=15084" target="_blank">alien</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=7933" target="_blank">anschikku</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=8143" target="_blank">Arackal Madhavanunni</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=4657" target="_blank">babichan</a>, @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=11475" target="_blank">Bahuleyan</a> , @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=6611" target="_blank">david john</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=7993" target="_blank">Don Mathew</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=17857" target="_blank">Drishyam</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=3685" target="_blank">Film Lover</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=9956" target="_blank">Identity</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=6750" target="_blank">Jaisonjyothi</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=6843" target="_blank">JJK</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=10215" target="_blank">josemon17</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=6406" target="_blank">JOYEL BAI</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=7144" target="_blank">K K R</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=4579" target="_blank">kandahassan</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=18035" target="_blank">Lal Aradhakan</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=2205" target="_blank">Leader</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=8606" target="_blank">lolu</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5638" target="_blank">MeoW</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5870" target="_blank">MHP369</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=9047" target="_blank">Moviebuff369</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=4251" target="_blank">ParamasivaM</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5035" target="_blank">PunchHaaji</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=2131" target="_blank">sha</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=6974" target="_blank">TWIST</a>, @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=19033" target="_blank">VadiVelu</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=3760" target="_blank">vivek achayan</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=1496" target="_blank">Abhinav</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=10000" target="_blank">adarshpp</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=10343" target="_blank">ajbryt</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=8858" target="_blank">Anoopknr846</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5050" target="_blank">AnWaR</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=3320" target="_blank">asuyalu</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=3384" target="_blank">B I L A L</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=532" target="_blank">Baazigar</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=4640" target="_blank">ballu</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=11572" target="_blank">Boney</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=3752" target="_blank">chinju01</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5093" target="_blank">Chirakkal Sreehari</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=942" target="_blank">dupe</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=10248" target="_blank">Hail</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=6427" target="_blank">JabbaR</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=4041" target="_blank">kallan pavithran</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=1469" target="_blank">kevin</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=4356" target="_blank">kiran</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=3118" target="_blank">MalluSingh</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=7901" target="_blank">melparambu</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=234" target="_blank">moovybuf</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5006" target="_blank">Munaf ikka</a>, @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=9644" target="_blank">NANBAN</a>, @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5871" target="_blank">nanma</a>, @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=12387" target="_blank">nidhikutty</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=14808" target="_blank">Ottayaan</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=2958" target="_blank">persuader</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=8117" target="_blank">Reporter</a>, @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=3200" target="_blank">SadumoN</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=993" target="_blank">The Megastar</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=11389" target="_blank">THOMSON</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5042" target="_blank">Warlord</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=3878" target="_blank">yash</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=19031" target="_blank">Akbar Ali Khaan</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=71" target="_blank">anwarkomath</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=10598" target="_blank">David Billa</a>, @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=6964" target="_blank">Hari Jith</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=18942" target="_blank">Irshu</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=1061" target="_blank">J Square</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=7986" target="_blank">Jishnu Anand</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=3138" target="_blank">nasrani</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5375" target="_blank">pnikhil007</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=9901" target="_blank">PRINCE</a>, @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=842" target="_blank">RAM KOLLAM</a>, @remil4remi , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=5704" target="_blank">sanu</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=6070" target="_blank">vadakkan</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=1597" target="_blank">veecee</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=17358" target="_blank">yathra</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=7551" target="_blank">aslamrazac</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=7" target="_blank">Lakkooran</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=9850" target="_blank">Robinhood</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=4237" target="_blank">Samachayan</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=15567" target="_blank">Wake up</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=10188" target="_blank">BOND</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=9053" target="_blank">KulFy</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=10166" target="_blank">CASANOVVA</a> , @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=10117" target="_blank">Karikamuri Shanmugan</a> ,


Adh Youtube(Mobile) Link alle... allathe PC link dha  :Very Happy:

----------


## Punyalan

0:42 look ....hentammoooooo....  :Clap:

----------


## indi commandos

> Teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzTHmcXfeug


Kidu kidu... Ithavana shankar rajamouli rangenu mukalil vannenu thonunu.. Waiting

----------


## SAM369

*Kikkidu Teaser*

----------


## xeon

*If any one can make the mods change the mind.. please do it..
Tinju ban arelum remove aakku.. without him Ai threadinu jeevanilla*
 @veecee@Merit @Karnan Mahadevan @kunjumon @Jo Johnson @chandru , @Santi , @sachin , @MalappuramMoosa , @Harry , @baadshahmian , @nettooran , @MHP369 , @anupkerb1 , @vishnugk88 , @nambiar , @kukudu , @Gafoorkadosth , @rambho , @JAWAN , @loudspeaker , @asish , @Free Thinker , @Mr.Cool , @wideeyes , @Jafo , @Spark , @san , @noonu , @amintvm , @krishnaranni , @Ultimatestar , @ZooZoo , @Naradhan @praviatfk @Observer @Flackyz @JAWAN @mmm @x-axis @wayanadan @BangaloreaN @Nischal Kumar @Free Thinker @Spark @Gafoorkadosth @THOMSON @krishnaranni @david john @sachin @wideeyes @KARNAN @Moviebuff369 @indi commandos @pnikhil007 @nambiar @baadshahmian @Kingmaker @dupe @JOYEL BAI @amintvm @ACHOOTTY @Identity @vivek achayan @Pakshmalakshan @yash @nettooran @ULTIMATE STAR @saamy @Shameer @moovybuf @Karikamuri Shanmugan @jaravind @AnWaR @michael @BIGBrother @mathayiis @kukudu @chandru @Abhinav @Vamban @vadakkan @kallan pavithran @vishnugk88 @Baazigar @Mr.Cool @Warlord @noonu @abcdmachan @Frankenstein @RJV @ajishhpm, @ajithsnair123 , @Chandakadu Vishwan , @Frankenstein , @guru , @Guruji , @Hari , @KEERIKKADAN JOSE , @Kingmaker , @Kochikaran , @LALIKKA , @Liverpool , @mallufan , @megan , @nryn , @Saaradhi, @sadasivan , @Shankarannan , @Shivan , @solomon joseph , @speedster , @The Extremist , @abhiramekm , @ALEXI , @alien , @anschikku , @Arackal Madhavanunni , @babichan, @Bahuleyan , @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan , @david john , @Don Mathew , @Drishyam , @Film Lover , @Identity , @Jaisonjyothi , @JJK , @josemon17 , @JOYEL BAI , @K K R , @kandahassan , @Lal Aradhakan , @Leader , @lolu , @MeoW , @MHP369 , @Moviebuff369 , @ParamasivaM , @PunchHaaji , @sha , @TWIST, @VadiVelu , @vivek achayan , @Abhinav , @adarshpp , @ajbryt , @Anoopknr846 , @AnWaR , @asuyalu , @B I L A L , @Baazigar , @ballu , @Boney , @chinju01 , @Chirakkal Sreehari , @dupe , @Hail , @JabbaR , @kallan pavithran , @kevin , @kiran , @MalluSingh , @melparambu , @moovybuf , @Munaf ikka, @NANBAN, @nanma, @nidhikutty , @Ottayaan , @persuader , @Reporter, @SadumoN , @The Megastar , @THOMSON , @Warlord , @yash , @Akbar Ali Khaan , @anwarkomath , @David Billa, @Hari Jith , @Irshu , @J Square , @Jishnu Anand , @nasrani , @pnikhil007 , @PRINCE, @RAM KOLLAM, @remil4remi , @sanu , @vadakkan , @veecee , @yathra @aslamrazac , @Lakkooran , @Robinhood , @Samachayan , @Wake up , @BOND , @KulFy , @CASANOVVA , @Karikamuri Shanmugan ,

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*#Vikramis coming to stage now. #I*

----------


## xeon

> Mods needhi kanichilelum ,,shankar tinjunt ban kazhinjatee Ai release cheyooo


Modsinu athinakille remove cheyyan ban

----------


## gldnstar

Kidilolkidilam teaser  .......  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Oru reskha illa. Sankar'nte adutha experiment within commercial format

----------


## J Square

Vikram  :Clap3:

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

Mutation thanne  Aanennu Thonnunnu theme.....  :On The Quiet2:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*. @anirudhofficialis having great body than @Schwarzeneggersays @Chinmayi:) :) #I*
*#Anirudhon stage to perform #MerasalaayittenLIVE !! #Iaudio*

----------


## maryland

> *If any one can make the mods change the mind.. please do it..
> Tinju ban arelum remove aakku.. without him Ai threadinu jeevanilla*
>  @veecee@Merit @Karnan Mahadevan @kunjumon @Jo Johnson @chandru , @Santi , @sachin , @MalappuramMoosa , @Harry , @baadshahmian , @nettooran , @MHP369 , @anupkerb1 , @vishnugk88 , @nambiar , @kukudu , @Gafoorkadosth , @rambho , @JAWAN , @loudspeaker , @asish , @Free Thinker , @Mr.Cool , @wideeyes , @Jafo , @Spark , @san , @noonu , @amintvm , @krishnaranni , @Ultimatestar , @ZooZoo , @Naradhan @praviatfk @Observer @Flackyz @JAWAN @mmm @x-axis @wayanadan @BangaloreaN @Nischal Kumar @Free Thinker @Spark @Gafoorkadosth @THOMSON @krishnaranni @david john @sachin @wideeyes @KARNAN @Moviebuff369 @indi commandos @pnikhil007 @nambiar @baadshahmian @Kingmaker @dupe @JOYEL BAI @amintvm @ACHOOTTY @Identity @vivek achayan @Pakshmalakshan @yash @nettooran @ULTIMATE STAR @saamy @Shameer @moovybuf @Karikamuri Shanmugan @jaravind @AnWaR @michael @BIGBrother @mathayiis @kukudu @chandru @Abhinav @Vamban @vadakkan @kallan pavithran @vishnugk88 @Baazigar @Mr.Cool @Warlord @noonu @abcdmachan @Frankenstein @RJV @ajishhpm, @ajithsnair123 , @Chandakadu Vishwan , @Frankenstein , @guru , @Guruji , @Hari , @KEERIKKADAN JOSE , @Kingmaker , @Kochikaran , @LALIKKA , @Liverpool , @mallufan , @megan , @nryn , @Saaradhi, @sadasivan , @Shankarannan , @Shivan , @solomon joseph , @speedster , @The Extremist , @abhiramekm , @ALEXI , @alien , @anschikku , @Arackal Madhavanunni , @babichan, @Bahuleyan , @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan , @david john , @Don Mathew , @Drishyam , @Film Lover , @Identity , @Jaisonjyothi , @JJK , @josemon17 , @JOYEL BAI , @K K R , @kandahassan , @Lal Aradhakan , @Leader , @lolu , @MeoW , @MHP369 , @Moviebuff369 , @ParamasivaM , @PunchHaaji , @sha , @TWIST, @VadiVelu , @vivek achayan , @Abhinav , @adarshpp , @ajbryt , @Anoopknr846 , @AnWaR , @asuyalu , @B I L A L , @Baazigar , @ballu , @Boney , @chinju01 , @Chirakkal Sreehari , @dupe , @Hail , @JabbaR , @kallan pavithran , @kevin , @kiran , @MalluSingh , @melparambu , @moovybuf , @Munaf ikka, @NANBAN, @nanma, @nidhikutty , @Ottayaan , @persuader , @Reporter, @SadumoN , @The Megastar , @THOMSON , @Warlord , @yash , @Akbar Ali Khaan , @anwarkomath , @David Billa, @Hari Jith , @Irshu , @J Square , @Jishnu Anand , @nasrani , @pnikhil007 , @PRINCE, @RAM KOLLAM, @remil4remi , @sanu , @vadakkan , @veecee , @yathra @aslamrazac , @Lakkooran , @Robinhood , @Samachayan , @Wake up , @BOND , @KulFy , @CASANOVVA , @Karikamuri Shanmugan ,


I second it..... :Read: 
pirichuvitta tinjuvine thirichedukkuka..... :Detective: 
samara cheyyum samara cheyyum vijayam vareyum samara cheyyum... :Meeting:

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Spartan

Thakarthu sambhavam...  :Ho: .... :salut:  :salut:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*#iAudioLiveAnirudh says "Naan poranthathilurunthe Rahman sir fan and Shankar fan too"*

----------


## JJK

Kidukkan.. :Band:  Shankar:annyayam:

----------


## TWIST

maarakam.........entammo

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*#iAudioLiveWowowowow. Neeti Mohan joins Anirudh with "Meraaaasaalaayitten" :)*

----------


## Naradhan

> Mutation thanne  Aanennu Thonnunnu theme.....


Bike aakunna rangam okke ille .. ? Alien aanu theme ennu thonnunnu ...

----------


## loudspeaker

*no worddssss .. kiikkidduuuuuu.... 
tsunami @ al world theatresss..........
*

----------


## JJK

> 


Anniyane sesham oru yemandan hit..

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi

*#iAudioLiveAnirudh says "bayama irunthuchu" when Rahman called him. "Avar paiyyan maari treat pannar" he says.*

----------


## chinju01

> 


 :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

> Bike aakunna rangam okke ille .. ? Alien aanu theme ennu thonnunnu ...


Pani Paalalle.. Dhivame....   :Ahupinne:

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi

*#iAudioLiveChinmayi bumps into Vikram's mom and asks how she feels. "Ulagathula ennavida perumai padravanga yaarathu iruka mudiyuma" :)*

----------


## rajaips

action anal arasu.....  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> *If any one can make the mods change the mind.. please do it..
> Tinju ban arelum remove aakku.. without him Ai threadinu jeevanilla*
>  @veecee@Merit @Karnan Mahadevan @kunjumon @Jo Johnson @chandru , @Santi , @sachin , @MalappuramMoosa , @Harry , @baadshahmian , @nettooran , @MHP369 , @anupkerb1 , @vishnugk88 , @nambiar , @kukudu , @Gafoorkadosth , @rambho , @JAWAN , @loudspeaker , @asish , @Free Thinker , @Mr.Cool , @wideeyes , @Jafo , @Spark , @san , @noonu , @amintvm , @krishnaranni , @Ultimatestar , @ZooZoo , @Naradhan @praviatfk @Observer @Flackyz @JAWAN @mmm @x-axis @wayanadan  @BangaloreaN @Nischal Kumar @Free Thinker @Spark @Gafoorkadosth @THOMSON @krishnaranni @david john @sachin @wideeyes @KARNAN @Moviebuff369 @indi commandos @pnikhil007 @nambiar @baadshahmian @Kingmaker @dupe @JOYEL BAI @amintvm @ACHOOTTY @Identity @vivek achayan @Pakshmalakshan @yash @nettooran @ULTIMATE STAR @saamy @Shameer @moovybuf @Karikamuri Shanmugan @jaravind @AnWaR @michael @BIGBrother @mathayiis @kukudu @chandru @Abhinav @Vamban @vadakkan @kallan pavithran @vishnugk88 @Baazigar @Mr.Cool @Warlord @noonu @abcdmachan @Frankenstein @RJV @ajishhpm, @ajithsnair123 , @Chandakadu Vishwan , @Frankenstein , @guru , @Guruji , @Hari , @KEERIKKADAN JOSE , @Kingmaker , @Kochikaran , @LALIKKA , @Liverpool , @mallufan , @megan , @nryn , @Saaradhi, @sadasivan , @Shankarannan , @Shivan , @solomon joseph , @speedster , @The Extremist , @abhiramekm , @ALEXI , @alien , @anschikku , @Arackal Madhavanunni , @babichan, @Bahuleyan , @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan , @david john , @Don Mathew , @Drishyam , @Film Lover , @Identity , @Jaisonjyothi , @JJK , @josemon17 , @JOYEL BAI , @K K R , @kandahassan , @Lal Aradhakan , @Leader , @lolu , @MeoW , @MHP369 , @Moviebuff369 , @ParamasivaM , @PunchHaaji , @sha , @TWIST, @VadiVelu , @vivek achayan , @Abhinav , @adarshpp , @ajbryt , @Anoopknr846 , @AnWaR , @asuyalu , @B I L A L , @Baazigar , @ballu , @Boney , @chinju01 , @Chirakkal Sreehari , @dupe , @Hail , @JabbaR , @kallan pavithran , @kevin , @kiran , @MalluSingh , @melparambu , @moovybuf , @Munaf ikka, @NANBAN, @nanma, @nidhikutty , @Ottayaan , @persuader , @Reporter, @SadumoN , @The Megastar , @THOMSON , @Warlord , @yash , @Akbar Ali Khaan , @anwarkomath , @David Billa, @Hari Jith , @Irshu , @J Square , @Jishnu Anand , @nasrani , @pnikhil007 , @PRINCE, @RAM KOLLAM, @remil4remi , @sanu , @vadakkan , @veecee , @yathra @aslamrazac , @Lakkooran , @Robinhood , @Samachayan , @Wake up , @BOND , @KulFy , @CASANOVVA , @Karikamuri Shanmugan ,


 @BangaloreaN Plz remove tinju"s ban..kind request

----------


## GaniThalapathi

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## JJK

> Bike aakunna rangam okke ille .. ? Alien aanu theme ennu thonnunnu ...


Ade song akum..

----------


## JJK

SG ye tazhanjo..

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi

*#IAudioLive: Myself and @arrahmandecided to make @anirudhofficialsing in this film says @Shankarshanmugh*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*#iAudioLiveARR "20 varusham ponathe therla. Intha padathuku ithu varaikum naanga pannatha maari ethathu pannanumnu oru chinna plan pannom"*

----------


## TWIST

Where is our Action Hero ...Shit.............

----------


## BIGBrother

Super.. eagerly waiting for the movie..

----------


## kunjumon

Ithinte koode aanu aa thurumbedutha sadhanam irangunne alle?   :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR

@Haricharan_Sesh is singing now ! #i audio@launch is purely musical !

----------


## Nithz



----------


## xeon

> Bike aakunna rangam okke ille .. ? Alien aanu theme ennu thonnunnu ...


Athippo oru song sequence aayalum pore

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithinte koode aanu aa thurumbedutha sadhanam irangunne alle?


teaser kanda sesham Murugadoss decision maattan chance undu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Ithinte koode aanu aa thurumbedutha sadhanam irangunne alle?


Ennittu???????

----------


## xeon

> Ithinte koode aanu aa thurumbedutha sadhanam irangunne alle?


narach koracha saadanangal irangan enthayalum dairyappedillallo

----------


## veecee

bogi annan alle ithu  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR

> bogi annan alle ithu


bogi annanae ee kolam aakiyo  :Ennekollu:

----------


## JJK

Trailer eni vere varuvo??

----------


## kunjumon

> narach koracha saadanangal irangan enthayalum dairyappedillallo


narachum makeup ittu veluppikkaathe purathirangaanum venam oru yogam....

----------


## Spartan

> bogi annan alle ithu


aara anna atu ???  u mean gopyettan ?

----------


## kunjumon

> bogi annan alle ithu


ath anger onnumaavilla...
anger ithinu vendi bhayanghara stylan thaadi oke valarthiyathaa....

----------


## veecee

> aara anna atu ???  u mean gopyettan ?


ye ye , gopiyettan

----------


## kunjumon

> Trailer eni vere varuvo??


next month main trailer irangum,  2.5 minutes ulla sadhanam. ...

----------


## Indhuchoodan007

> Bike aakunna rangam okke ille .. ? Alien aanu theme ennu thonnunnu ...


Ath oke song nte visuals aayirikkum.. Aa warewolf look also

----------


## Shivettan

> bogi annan alle ithu


gopi annane palungunna scene aanallo....  :Doh:

----------


## arjunan

SG aano athu ......

----------


## kunjumon



----------


## veecee

ma%^$%^£$ video private akkiyallo

----------


## Nithz

Ellarum Teaser Download Cheythu Vecho Teaser Removed From You Tube

----------


## kandahassan

Taser arelu. Download cheytho?

----------


## Spartan

> ma%^$%^£$ video private akkiyallo


ate... video vanna pole poyi...  :Badpc:

----------


## Naradhan

> Ath oke song nte visuals aayirikkum.. Aa warewolf look also





> Ade song akum..





> Athippo oru song sequence aayalum pore


Hmmmmmmmmm .............  :Thinking:

----------


## xeon

> narachum makeup ittu veluppikkaathe purathirangaanum venam oru yogam....


Ho.. Sariya

----------


## GangsteR

> Taser arelu. Download cheytho?


entel undu....

----------


## Nithz

8:49 An Audio Visual about WETA makeup artists.

8:49  Chiyaan appreciates the effort of WETA artists for the tremendous effort.

8:47  Vikram says this character would be a surprise element and play a major role in the movie.

8:44 Standing Ovation from the audience 

8:44 A stunning performance by Vikram 

8:41  For the first time in Indian Cinema an Audio launch features original costume and choreography live prior to the release

8:40 Ennodu Nee Irundhaal goes live with Amy Jackson

8:39  Unbelievable stuff from Chiyaan 

8:39  Vikram makes his appearance in the beast mode

8:36  Bobby simha changes his attire from traditional indian style to western avatar.

8:34  A set of people have dressed up in werewolf avatar and it is going to be a treat for all the audience.

8:31  Haricharan and Natalie Di Luccio performs Aila Aila live

8:29 Rahman says he is not able to believe 20 years has passed, He composed music fo Gentleman Shankars first movie

8:28 Arnold says he feels great to sit with the great indian talents like Rajnikanth and Shankar

8:27 Chinmayi talks to VIkram's Mother

8:27 Rajni Speaks about Vikram

8:25 Anirudh explains what he felt when Rahman called him to croon the song.

8:24  Need to say anything ???

----------


## kandahassan

Avanmar enthina video remove cheuthe ??

----------


## anupkerb1

> Modsinu athinakille remove cheyyan ban


arijudaa....

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Teaser Downloaded* :Band:

----------


## nryn

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42DE8Uuw8iM

Aaro churandi ittathaanu.

----------


## veecee

> ate... video vanna pole poyi...


phone il dld cheytirunnu, ennalum pc yil kanallo ennu vechu nokkiyatha

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## K K R

Eeshwaraaa..vikram audio launch nu beast getupil vanno  :Ho:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## anupkerb1

teaser delet? private alee ?

----------


## nryn

> phone il dld cheytirunnu, ennalum pc yil kanallo ennu vechu nokkiyatha


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42DE8Uuw8iM

Vegam nokkiko...ithum chilappo down aavum.

----------


## GangsteR

> 




ho anyaayam

----------


## veecee

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42DE8Uuw8iM
> 
> Vegam nokkiko...ithum chilappo down aavum.


ithu kolloolla, no clarity

----------


## kandahassan

> Hmmmmmmmmm .............


Whatsupil sent chey

----------


## AslaN

Kidu kidu  :Yahoo:

----------


## SUDHI

ho!!   anyaaya teaser thanne.....

----------


## Spartan

> ithu kolloolla, no clarity


ate..itu 320p ye ulloo.. :(   avanmar endinanavo video private aakkiye.. ? ini abadhathil release aayi poyathano nerathe..  :On The Quiet2:

----------


## anupkerb1

nw teaser available anuuu

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

> ate..itu 320p ye ulloo.. :(   avanmar endinanavo video private aakkiye.. ? ini abadhathil release aayi poyathano nerathe..


private means enta

----------


## persuader

Here is the official

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzTHm...ature=youtu.be

----------


## EK rules



----------


## Nithz

Vikram removed his front two teeth and later fixed it for this get up. !!!!

VIKRAM = DEDICATION

----------


## Spartan

> private means enta


means uploadiyittundu.. pakshe share cheythittillannu.. public aakkiyale ellarkkum kanan pattoo...

----------


## J Square

> Vikram removed his front two teeth and later fixed it for this get up. !!!!
> 
> VIKRAM = DEDICATION


pavam vikram... enthaa dedication  :salut:  shankar aayondu kozhappamilla.. allel pallum padavum poyene...

----------


## Nithz



----------


## nmaks



----------


## Spartan

> Here is the official
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzTHm...ature=youtu.be


ok... thirumbi vandachuuu....  :Band:

----------


## Naradhan

> Vikram removed his front two teeth and later fixed it for this get up. !!!!
> 
> VIKRAM = DEDICATION


Athu vidditham aayi poyi ...  :Doh: /

----------


## AslaN

:Yahoo:  :Yeye: 


>

----------


## K K R

Ee pulli itrem effort and dedication eduthathinu  :salut:  ..Aa oru basisil enkilum aarum ithine choriyaruthu ennu request cheyunnu!

----------


## saamy

:salut:  ithanu vikrathinte comback :Clap:  sankar :Band:

----------


## moviebuff

Teaser oru raksha illatha item analloo..initial records oke polinju pandaram adangumenu tonanu.. kathi same date ano release?

----------


## Nithz

A Big THUMBS UP from Super Star after the performance of VIKRAM

----------


## Spartan

> Vikram removed his front two teeth and later fixed it for this get up. !!!!
> 
> VIKRAM = DEDICATION


itokke over alle.. pallu parichu kalayuka.. pinnem vekkuka...  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Daniel John

anniyan trailerum ithu polarunoooo aarkum onum manasilavatha reethiyil

----------


## J Square

> Ee pulli itrem effort and dedication eduthathinu  ..Aa oru basisil enkilum aarum ithine choriyaruthu ennu request cheyunnu!


aaru chorinjuttim kaaryam illa.... ithu ATBB thanne...  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> ithanu vikrathinte comback sankar


annyan kazhinju vikratinu oru genuine hit undakaan 10 yrs vendi vannu..athum shankar

----------


## Spartan

> Ee pulli itrem effort and dedication eduthathinu  ..Aa oru basisil enkilum aarum ithine choriyaruthu ennu request cheyunnu!


thammasikoollaaa.... pallu alle poyullooo... numma nagham vechu choriyum...  :Phhhh:

----------


## saamy

> annyan kazhinju vikratinu oru genuine hit undakaan 10 yrs vendi vannu..athum shankar


devathirumakal hit alle??

----------


## KeralaVarma

Kidu teaser

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Ee pulli itrem effort and dedication eduthathinu  ..Aa oru basisil enkilum aarum ithine choriyaruthu ennu request cheyunnu!


Check Wattsup ..oru Video Sent Cheythitundu. Vikram AbouT I

----------


## saamy

audio rlsnu mammootyum prithvirajum undennu fbil kandu ullathano?

----------


## moovybuf

enthoottaaa ithu :Confused: .....etho beekara jeevi English movie trailer pole und....
These r everyday trailers in Hollywood....but Becos it is in India, it is a surprise.... But he has had the money to spend as well...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*#IMaking video now .*

----------


## Eazy04

> anniyan trailerum ithu polarunoooo aarkum onum manasilavatha reethiyil


Manasilavathe mulmunayil nirthanam.
Beast, normal, disfigured and slim 4 getup undavum, entha theme ennavo :Thinking: 
Aa bike transformation and barbell scene okke song aavum barbellum bike um okke Amy avunna sambhavam.

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## K K R

> Manasilavathe mulmunayil nirthanam.
> Beast, normal, disfigured and slim 4 getup undavum, entha theme ennavo
> Aa bike transformation and barbell scene okke song aavum barbellum bike um okke Amy avunna sambhavam.


Adh song thanne..Story basically is based on modelling industry ennu Vikram thanne paranjallo!

----------


## Spartan

> enthoottaaa ithu.....etho beekara jeevi English movie trailer pole und....
> These r everyday trailers in Hollywood....but Becos it is in India, it is a surprise.... But he has had the money to spend as well...


oru creature padathil itil appuram endu kaanikkana annaa ?? cheythidatholam nannayittille ??

----------


## JJK

> next month main trailer irangum,  2.5 minutes ulla sadhanam. ...


Adum koodi erangiyal Ulla hype,,,

----------


## Viru

Ithuvare kanditila ithepole orenam

vikram steals the show

----------


## Daniel John

> Manasilavathe mulmunayil nirthanam.
> Beast, normal, disfigured and slim 4 getup undavum, entha theme ennavo
> Aa bike transformation and barbell scene okke song aavum barbellum bike um okke Amy avunna sambhavam.


vikram model aanenum drugs kuthi vakkunathenoke ketu

----------


## dipu10

:Ho:  

akramam thaney... oru shockk poley..

teaser..  :Ho: 

shankar  :salut:

----------


## Balram

trailer motham songs ile scenes aanallo..  :Confused:

----------


## pvnithin



----------


## saamy

oru teaser kandit inganenkil trailerude vannalulla hype :Ho:

----------


## Viru

Vikram  :Giveup:  ore sambhavam thane ingere

----------


## josemon17

Onnum manasilayilla..  :Yeye:

----------


## moovybuf

> oru creature padathil itil appuram endu kaanikkana annaa ?? cheythidatholam nannayittille ??


cheythath nannaayitund...pakshe ivide palarudeyum excitement/emotes kaanumbo, ithinu munne ivaraarum ithu pole orennam jeevithathil kaanaathavaraano enn samshayichu povum ..: :Laughing: ...

----------


## Nithz

Lingesan is the Character name of Vikram

----------


## anupkerb1

> Ee pulli itrem effort and dedication eduthathinu  ..Aa oru basisil enkilum aarum ithine choriyaruthu ennu request cheyunnu!


aaru venekil choriyan vanotee...tirichum nala rethyil kittuumm..Ban enkil Ban ....pavam Tinju bai ban cheythu ....eni onum nokanilaa... Break d rulee anuuu enii ...

----------


## saamy

> aaru venekil choriyan vanotee...tirichum nala rethyil kittuumm..Ban enkil Ban ....pavam Tinju bai ban cheythu ....eni onum nokanilaa... Break d rulee anuuu enii ...


oralum ithine choriyan pokunilla :Yeye:

----------


## anupkerb1

> trailer motham songs ile scenes aanallo..


yeaa  ...2 and half hour duratn ulaa song

----------


## Eazy04

> Adh song thanne..Story basically is based on modelling industry ennu Vikram thanne paranjallo!





> vikram model aanenum drugs kuthi vakkunathenoke ketu


Steroid sambhavam aanel  :Thinking:  ellam shankarinte kayyil.




> oru teaser kandit inganenkil trailerude vannalulla hype



song sequence okke heavy :salut:   ee songs release cheytha thanne heavy hype aavum

----------


## GangsteR

> devathirumakal hit alle??


maximum poyal oru hit allae ullu...superhit, megahit, blockbuster  ithonnum ilallo, ithil bb aanu vendathu

----------


## anupkerb1

> enthoottaaa ithu.....etho beekara jeevi English movie trailer pole und....
> These r everyday trailers in Hollywood....but Becos it is in India, it is a surprise.... But he has had the money to spend as well...


Ithu orumatiri petrol vila kurakumbol LDF leaders parayuna pole ayalooo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## anupkerb1

> maximum poyal oru hit allae ullu...superhit, megahit, blockbuster  ithonnum ilallo, ithil bb aanu vendathu


BB poraaa..INDIAN Cinema enall Bollywud allaaa enuuu  manasilaki kodukuna vijayam venamm ...

----------


## Balram

> yeaa  ...2 and half hour duratn ulaa song


wow..  :salut:

----------


## saamy

> Steroid sambhavam aanel  ellam shankarinte kayyil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> song sequence okke heavy  ee songs release cheytha thanne heavy hype aavum


padam hypenoth vannal pala rcrdsum vazhimarum :Yeye:  vikrathinte 10 yrle ksheenaum marum..

----------


## saamy

> maximum poyal oru hit allae ullu...superhit, megahit, blockbuster  ithonnum ilallo, ithil bb aanu vendathu


athe.. veroru filmum pratheekshakothuyarnilla..ith thakarkum :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR

> cheythath nannaayitund...pakshe ivide palarudeyum excitement/emotes kaanumbo, ithinu munne ivaraarum ithu pole orennam jeevithathil kaanaathavaraano enn samshayichu povum ..:...


allelum malayalikalkku oru alambu swabavam undu...sayippanmar enthu cheytalum kayyadichu agoshikkum..swantam naattukar vallathum undakkiyal illaatta kuttam okkae kandu pidikkum, oru vilayum illa.....atleast respect their work

----------


## anupkerb1

> wow..


thankuu thankuuuuuu ...eniku salute tanilelum kuzhapila fdfs kandal mathi

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

*two days kond hype angu manathek ethichu shankaran*

----------


## Saathan

> maximum poyal oru hit allae ullu...superhit, megahit, blockbuster  ithonnum ilallo, ithil bb aanu vendathu


record breaker anu vendathu  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

Suresh gopiye idichu pappadam aakum ennu thonu nu  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> BB poraaa..INDIAN Cinema enall Bollywud allaaa enuuu  manasilaki kodukuna vijayam venamm ...


Bollywood ennu kelkunnatae allergy aanu, ithu polae oru item cheyan pattiya directors hindiyil undo...

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## Spartan

> 


arnold annan vicharikkunnundavum .... eeshoyee.. endu manushyanmar...  silmayil paattu  :On The Quiet2: ... aa pattu release cheyyan itrem valya function... iniyippo padam release aavumbo ivanmaar endokke cheyyum...

----------


## anupkerb1

> *two days kond hype angu manathek ethichu shankaran*


chilarku teaser kanedi vanu hype varan ...kure perkuu 2 year ayii ulaa hypea...athil oral banned...

----------


## Saathan

> Suresh gopiye idichu pappadam aakum ennu thonu nu


malayali illathe enthu shankar padam  :Yeye:

----------


## Richard



----------


## GangsteR

> record breaker anu vendathu





> athe.. veroru filmum pratheekshakothuyarnilla..ith thakarkum


indian film historiyilae ettavum valiya hit aakananam

----------


## anupkerb1

> Bollywood ennu kelkunnatae allergy aanu, ithu polae oru item cheyan pattiya directors hindiyil undo...


Uwaa..Endhiran pakaram undakiyaa RA1 elarkum ariyamm... Atleast Vinaynt rangel ulaa aarum tane avide ilaa ... kuree thuni ilathee song alathee oru manga tholiyum ilathaa oru industryy ..avide nalla oru work kananam enkil south ninnu arelum work elpikanam ,,,music,camera,art ,...

----------


## saamy

> indian film historiyilae ettavum valiya hit aakananam


hypenoth vannal chances und :Band:

----------


## moovybuf

> allelum malayalikalkku oru alambu swabavam undu...sayippanmar enthu cheytalum kayyadichu agoshikkum..swantam naattukar vallathum undakkiyal illaatta kuttam okkae kandu pidikkum, oru vilayum illa.....atleast respect their work


aayikotte....mon chenn avarkku jai vilikk....malayalikalude work inlaam tamilanamaar bayngara kayyadi aanu...

Anywaysi have not found any fault with the trailer or degraded it in any manner...u speak  as if Shankar has done this mega project in. A shoe string budget...boy he has spend money lavishly...it will be there to be seen...

----------


## anupkerb1

Satayathil Suresh Gopi Character role anoo ???

----------


## Viru

> Suresh gopiye idichu pappadam aakum ennu thonu nu


cheriya valla role airikum vikrathine idikan ulathe onum kanila

----------


## BangaloreaN

Frankenstein, Wolverine pole vallathum aano sambhavam ?

----------


## Balram

> indian film historiyilae ettavum valiya hit aakananam


Bollywood il minimum 100 cr edukkanam..  :Threaten:  tamil telungu ellam koodi 500+ cr

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> hypenoth vannal chances und


99% Chance Illa. HAPPY New Year- I-kATHTHI.

----------


## GangsteR

> Uwaa..Endhiran pakaram undakiyaa RA1 elarkum ariyamm... Atleast Vinaynt rangel ulaa aarum tane avide ilaa ... kuree thuni ilathee song alathee oru manga tholiyum ilathaa oru industryy ..avide nalla oru work kananam enkil south ninnu arelum work elpikanam ,,,music,camera,art ,...


yes..Bollywood okkae adhapatichu poyi..cash nallathu polae utilise cheyan ariyatavanmaranu...

----------


## saamy

> Satayathil Suresh Gopi Character role anoo ???


negatve role........

----------


## Spartan

> Frankenstein, Wolverine pole vallathum aano sambhavam ?


 @Frankenstein @Wolverine  dhaa.. modan vilikkunnu...

----------


## Nithz

Chiyaan plays 3 roles, and he sports the look of an old man with hunch

----------


## GangsteR

> aayikotte....mon chenn avarkku jai vilikk....malayalikalude work inlaam tamilanamaar bayngara kayyadi aanu...
> 
> Anywaysi have not found any fault with the trailer or degraded it in any manner...u speak  as if Shankar has done this mega project in. A shoe string budget...boy he has spend money lavishly...it will be there to be seen...


no debate macha...quit

----------


## anupkerb1

> aayikotte....mon chenn avarkku jai vilikk....malayalikalude work inlaam tamilanamaar bayngara kayyadi aanu...
> 
> Anywaysi have not found any fault with the trailer or degraded it in any manner...u speak  as if Shankar has done this mega project in. A shoe string budget...boy he has spend money lavishly...it will be there to be seen...


Shankar valya sambhavam onum alaaa...Bollywudl ithu pole palarum cash vari potichuu..RA1 ..Jettyku polum 5cr ,shirt 8cr .... ?etraa adikam cash vari potichatum  RA1 endthu kondu endhirant atrem vanilaa ? Cash vari erijondu matram karyam ilaa ....talent enu parayuna oru sadanam kodim venamm.........................
athu kandapol mansilayiii shankar mookila rajaythe muri mookan rajavanenuu ....

----------


## saamy

> 99% Chance Illa. HAPPY New Year- I-kATHTHI.


kathiyoke rls matum...

----------


## Paapi8thstd

:Adhupinne:  This movie should become an ultimate BB. Illel ennum kureye chori movies and athine pokki pidikunna kure fans maathrame kaanu.

----------


## Viru

> This movie should become an ultimate BB. Illel ennum kureye chori movies and athine pokki pidikunna kure fans maathrame kaanu.


hayy vanalo vanamala  :Very Happy:

----------


## Saathan

> *I Official Teaser*
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/pzTHmcXfeug


kalakki kalanju... songs kandal thanne cash muthalavum ennu urappayi  :Yahoo:  
stylish making... technical side endhiranekkal much better...  :Ok: 
makeup um nalla original feel tharunnundu...  :Thumbup:  
amy ne edukkunna song nu vendi waiting  :Icecream: 

amy de lip sync correct akumennu karuthunnu... 
padathil kooduthal beast  anekil athu workout akumo entho  :Ahupinne:  
poster kandappol cheriya oru pedi undayirunnu... teaser kandathum ellam ok ayi... 

shankar  :cheers:  Vikram  :cheers:  ARR  :cheers:  Amy  :Kiss:

----------


## sangeethlal99

> 


Great work machaa ...super

----------


## Nithz



----------


## ParamasivaM

> enthoottaaa ithu.....etho beekara jeevi English movie trailer pole und....
> These r everyday trailers in Hollywood....but Becos it is in India, it is a surprise.... But he has had the money to spend as well...


+1..........Kandittu horror elements undennu thonnunnu...
Enikkum valiya sambhavam aayonnum thonniyillaa..

----------


## kunjumon

> 


Annan  :salut:

----------


## kandahassan

Suresh gopi is the main villain....0.32 nokku...gopi ji chithal puttayi maariyirikkunnu  :Yeye:

----------


## Saathan

> Annan


 :salut:  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## Nithz

No one is like Vikram in Hollywood or in any other Industry - Rajnikanth  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## sangeethlal99

> 


super star.. respect.. :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## avd

ente ponnee onnonnara teaser!!!!
Chiyan :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:  
Hatosff to Shankar and the entri I team......waiting!!!

----------


## singam

> Suresh gopi is the main villain....0.32 nokku...gopi ji chithal puttayi maariyirikkunnu


chital puttu alle he.. thenicha aanu athu...

----------


## nmaks

#Vikram maathiri sacrifice pandra actor hollywood la kooda illa - Rajini #I.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

> chital puttu alle he.. thenicha aanu athu...


Yes...suresh annante character reveal cheythitilla ..suspense character and shocking performance from gopi ji  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

Rajinikanth  all praise 4 Vikram, says hats off 2 him 4 his dedication and trouble he takes over his roles

----------


## Viru



----------


## nmaks



----------


## kandahassan

Kathi ini irangum ennu thonunilla  :Laughing:

----------


## Viru



----------


## Nithz



----------


## nmaks



----------


## GangsteR

audio launch kanan enta vazhi

----------


## nmaks



----------


## kandahassan

Chiyan chiyan daaa
Ithu chiyan vikram daaa
Ivane pole arumillada aaa   :Band:  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Chiyan chiyan daaa
> Ithu chiyan vikram daaa
> Ivane pole arumillada aaa


vattaayaa???

----------


## Nithz

‪#‎Kane‬ is ‪#‎Chiyaan‬ ‪#‎Vikram‬ Hunchback's Character Name ! ‪

----------


## sangeethlal99

> 


ARR........ :Giveup:

----------


## kandahassan

Padam irangunnathinte annu mikkavarum fk server adichu pokum  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Padam irangunnathinte annu mikkavarum fk server adichu pokum


trailer irangiyapol tannae pani kitti tudangi..padam irangumbol parayenda

----------


## nmaks



----------


## GangsteR

I believe Vikram will be recognized with awards for
#I and special thanks to Rajini, Arnold, ARR, Amy,
Anirudh, Chinmayi, Simha - Shankar

----------


## GangsteR

#iAudioLive Rajinikanth to Vikram - "Hats off"

#iAudioLive Rajinikanth on Vikram- "Oru character
kaaga intha maari oru sacrifice panra actor
Hollywood laum illa engayum illa"

----------


## ITV

Ee padam bahishkarikkanam

Kodikal mudakkiya padathil SG annanu verum jetti aano costume

----------


## GangsteR

#I is not on the lines of Hulk, Endhiran, Kadhalan
or any of my earlier ones - Shankar #iAudioLive

----------


## GangsteR

#iAudioLive Shankar thanks everyone from the
bottom of his heart.

----------


## Mahabali

teaser kandittu beast getup songil matre ullu enuu thonunnu...
Malayalathilum I erangunundoo...?

----------


## Mahabali

Duplicate Post..Deleted.

----------


## jackramsey

My most favorite Shankar films are: Indian>Gentleman>Muthalvan. I don't think this film will be as good as them but i hope this will be better than Anniyan level though.

----------


## Nithz

@shankarshanmugh Thanks each & Every technicians worked in this film. ‪#‎Chiyaan‬ ‪#‎Vikram‬ will get National Award for this movie. ‪#‎I‬

----------


## kandahassan

*"I" enna chithram ithra adhikam promote cheytha mattoru foravum ee lokathu thanne undakilla ennu nishamsayam parayam...jai forumkeralam kooi mods*

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Dear @veecee @Harry ....please cancel @tinjuJISHNU ban for gods sake....

----------


## jackramsey

> Kathi ini irangum ennu thonunilla


Diwali-ku 2 mass padam irangiyalonnum no problem . initial alppam kurayum but Katthi-kku kittanullathu kittum, *IF* its a good film

----------


## jackramsey

> Dear @veecee @Harry ....please cancel @tinjuJISHNU ban for gods sake....


Enthinayirunnu BAN?

----------


## kandahassan

> Ee padam bahishkarikkanam
> 
> Kodikal mudakkiya padathil SG annanu verum jetti aano costume


Wooww...swantham tharathinte chithram vijayippikkan ulla psychological move  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> *"I" enna chithram ithra adhikam promote cheytha mattoru foravum ee lokathu thanne undakilla ennu nishamsayam parayam...jai forumkeralam kooi mods*


apol enikku jai illae spl

----------


## kandahassan

> Dear @veecee @Harry ....please cancel @tinjuJISHNU ban for gods sake....


Modanmaarude Vila idinju ..tinjju mass  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> apol enikku jai illae spl


Athini eduthu parayano ??

Jai gangster..jai tinju ...kooi mods

----------


## GangsteR

> Dear  @veecee  @Harry ....please cancel @tinjuJISHNU ban for gods sake....


pulliyae tirichu edukko ..angeru alambu kanikatae numma nokkikollam @veecee @Harry

----------


## Daniel John

> allelum malayalikalkku oru alambu swabavam undu...sayippanmar enthu cheytalum kayyadichu agoshikkum..swantam naattukar vallathum undakkiyal illaatta kuttam okkae kandu pidikkum, oru vilayum illa.....atleast respect their work


lavanmaarde ee varshathe ela padavum potti pandaramadangiyaloa ake hit aayathu 1-2 padangal

----------


## nmaks

This is for @Pron007 - Assault Sethu at i audio launch event

----------


## kandahassan

> pulliyae tirichu edukko ..angeru alambu kanikatae numma nokkikollam @veecee @Harry


Paavam tinju ...innu Ella samayavum ivde undaavendavan aanu  :Crying: 

Modanmar INI parihasa kadhaapaathrangal  :Laughing:

----------


## SAM369

> Ee padam bahishkarikkanam
> 
> Kodikal mudakkiya padathil SG annanu verum jetti aano costume


*aa nilavili shabdhamidu*

----------


## michael

@veecee @Harry tinjuvinae thirikae ethikanem it's a request

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Aa theneecha pothinju nilkunnathu sg annan thanne aano?

----------


## Paapi8thstd

Tamil Naatile Success party nadanmaarku itttu Aascar Raviyude thaangu....dhae pidicho.

Now, people are hesitating and shying away from competing. Releasing a film solo in too many screens, may result in deserted halls by the matinee shows. But even then, success parties are being celebrated on the night of the release day itself when the ground reality is clear. This is shameful. People are clear and know what is true and can never be cheated by such misleading campaigns.

Theaters will also act quick and shift a good film to the bigger theater as soon as the public verdict becomes clear. I have personal experience in this regard.

----------


## ITV

> Wooww...swantham tharathinte chithram vijayippikkan ulla psychological move


SG annan oru coatum suitum ittirikkunna oru shot pratheekshichu, desp aayappo paranjatha

Allenkil thanne KATHTHIde oppam ithirakkaanulla dhairyam Aascar Ravichandranundennu urappundo?

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Ee padam bahishkarikkanam
> 
> Kodikal mudakkiya padathil SG annanu verum jetti aano costume


How time has changed alle.. Druvam to 'I'

----------


## ITV

> Tamil Naatile Success party nadanmaarku itttu Aascar Raviyude thaangu....dhae pidicho.
> 
> Now, people are hesitating and shying away from competing. Releasing a film solo in too many screens, may result in deserted halls by the matinee shows. But even then, success parties are being celebrated on the night of the release day itself when the ground reality is clear. This is shameful. People are clear and know what is true and can never be cheated by such misleading campaigns.
> 
> Theaters will also act quick and shift a good film to the bigger theater as soon as the public verdict becomes clear. I have personal experience in this regard.


Aascar Ravichandranu correct aayi ariyaam
7am Arivu thatti Velayudham shows koottiyathu pullikkalle krithyamaayi ariyoo

----------


## nmaks



----------


## ITV

> How time has changed alle.. Druvam to 'I'


DHRUVAM, MAFIA & REJAPUTHRAN aanu SG-Vikram orumicha padangal

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> How time has changed alle.. Druvam to 'I'


From mafiya to i
From rejaputhran to i

----------


## nmaks

singing Merisalaayitten

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> SG annan oru coatum suitum ittirikkunna oru shot pratheekshichu, desp aayappo paranjatha
> 
> Allenkil thanne KATHTHIde oppam ithirakkaanulla dhairyam Aascar Ravichandranundennu urappundo?


SG---Rhodanam....oru vijay faninte rodhanam... :Laughing:

----------


## michael

> Nanban remake aaanu of 3 idiots. Scene by scene copy aanu..


Remake of 3 idiots ariyaam 3I Njan oru 10times Kandu kaanum b4 nan ban athukondaayirikkum nan ban koothara aayi thonniyathu

----------


## GangsteR

> How time has changed alle.. Druvam to 'I'


Ennaalum annatae superstar SG innu tuni illaatae vikratintae chavittu kittan kidannu jodukunnathu vishwasikan vayya

----------


## Paapi8thstd

:Adhupinne:  Kureye chori formula based padangalum athine pokki pidikunna fansum illatha ithu polethey different attempts ne salute and support cheyyanam. Tamilil oru chol endu....puliye pidikaanaaye poi tholkunnatha, eliye pidichu jeyikunnathine kaal betham. 

So hatsoff Shankar, Vikram & Oscar Ravi (for investing George for this project) !!!

----------


## nmaks



----------


## michael

Trailer entha paryuka no words to explain spellbound .... Oru trailerum Kandu ithra thrill adichittilla

----------


## Viru

> Tamil Naatile Success party nadanmaarku itttu Aascar Raviyude thaangu....dhae pidicho.
> 
> Now, people are hesitating and shying away from competing. Releasing a film solo in too many screens, may result in deserted halls by the matinee shows. But even then, success parties are being celebrated on the night of the release day itself when the ground reality is clear. This is shameful. People are clear and know what is true and can never be cheated by such misleading campaigns.
> 
> Theaters will also act quick and shift a good film to the bigger theater as soon as the public verdict becomes clear. I have personal experience in this regard.


suscess meet nadathia ellarkum badhakamane :Laughing:

----------


## nmaks



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Kureye chori formula based padangalum athine pokki pidikunna fansum illatha ithu polethey different attempts ne salute and support cheyyanam. Tamilil oru chol endu....puliye pidikaanaaye poi tholkunnatha, eliye pidichu jeyikunnathine kaal betham. 
> 
> So hatsoff Shankar, Vikram & Oscar Ravi (for investing George for this project) !!!


Angane onnum parayalle...oscar ravi pedichu irikukayanu :Laughing:

----------


## raamzcool

Ithinte teaser kandoppol thoniyathaa......ee vijay n murugudoss Kathi Enna padam ithinte kude irakanenkil oru pratheekshayum venda...eppo pottinnu chothichaa mathi...I will create a new history in indian Cinema....The word wilk become true....Challenging Hollywood

----------


## KulFy

teaser chila scenes oru cartoon pole thonni....pinne aa 32 sec SG alle.....Vikram kidukkum....padam nalla initial edukkum.....I guess this will be shankars best.....

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> SG annan oru coatum suitum ittirikkunna oru shot pratheekshichu, desp aayappo paranjatha
> 
> Allenkil thanne KATHTHIde oppam ithirakkaanulla dhairyam Aascar Ravichandranundennu urappundo?



Dhae kidakunu...oru kaththi. Naalu thatti kootu same step ulla dancum, kureye pulicha dialogsum....please venel Anjaanodu chennu compare chey kathine...I nodu venda.

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> suscess meet nadathia ellarkum badhakamane


Of course !!! ella first day success party veeranmaarayum chertha paranjee...athum chilar athil specialistsaaaa lol :Kalikkuva:

----------


## GangsteR

Thalaivar Suriya whatsapp status & DP about wishing #I

----------


## KulFy

Vijay fans motham rodhanam aanallo.... :Laughing:  onne chodikkanullu ningade nadan enthu undaakkiyitta kidannu choriyunne....nallathine angeekarikkaan padikku

----------


## frankthrissur

Kaththi yude songs and teaser ingu varatte.. athu varayeee ,,,ithu ullu

----------


## GangsteR

Arnold @ Schwarzenegger
What a fantastic event in Chennai for the audio
release of "I." To the incredible fans in India -…

----------


## michael

> Ithinte teaser kandoppol thoniyathaa......ee vijay n murugudoss Kathi Enna padam ithinte kude irakanenkil oru pratheekshayum venda...eppo pottinnu chothichaa mathi...I will create a new history in indian Cinema....The word wilk become true....Challenging Hollywood


Shankar pedichu erikuvaanu kathi annu ullathukondu so dnt talk like dis

----------


## Paapi8thstd

:Phhhh:  Arnold annane....soap ittu JJ AMMA-ye kaanaan vachathil oru hidden politics illle.....ennnoru samshayam. Diwaliku ariyam....Ravi annante ahh politics-inte soothram... :Phhhh:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> Vijay fans motham rodhanam aanallo.... onne chodikkanullu ningade nadan enthu undaakkiyitta kidannu choriyunne....nallathine angeekarikkaan padikku


Athu para ......  :Coool:

----------


## Viru

> Of course !!! ella first day success party veeranmaarayum chertha paranjee...athum chilar athil specialistsaaaa lol


palarum tamil padagalude telugu versionte oke success meet nadathnathil oke specialist ane averum udeschiche kanum :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## ITV

> Ithinte teaser kandoppol thoniyathaa......ee vijay n murugudoss Kathi Enna padam ithinte kude irakanenkil oru pratheekshayum venda...eppo pottinnu chothichaa mathi...I will create a new history in indian Cinema....The word wilk become true....Challenging Hollywood


I think you are too unaware about VIJAY and his fans, better pray for the release of I with Kaththi

Screenplay wise A R Murugadossne Thuppakki, Ghajini okke kandittu underestimate cheyyano??? Those were better than last few Shankar films

----------


## KulFy

ee arnoldinte last name engana pronounce cheyyunne....ingerude terminator 2 dvd kayyil undu.....aa peru kaanumbozhe kannu vedhanikkum

----------


## Flackyz

> Kathi ini irangum ennu thonunilla


enthinaaanu matti vakkunnatheee... ithinte koode thanne irangatteeeee......... ennnallle record idumpol oru GUM kittathollluuuuu/...........

----------


## ParamasivaM

> DHRUVAM, MAFIA & REJAPUTHRAN aanu SG-Vikram orumicha padangal





> From mafiya to i
> From rejaputhran to i





> Ennaalum annatae superstar SG innu tuni illaatae vikratintae chavittu kittan kidannu jodukunnathu vishwasikan vayya


Kalachakram..! 1993-94 time il SG action hero aayi varunna time...Struggling phase of Vikram.. From early 2000's..., SG's terrible run & Vikram's Golden period.
Athu ivide kondu ethichu!!

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> Shankar pedichu erikuvaanu kathi annu ullathukondu so dnt talk like dis


yea yea shankar annan pedichitu urangi 4 dhivasam aayennu....lol

----------


## Flackyz

> Chiyan chiyan daaa
> Ithu chiyan vikram daaa
> Ivane pole arumillaada aa  :band:


chiyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## singam

> Vijay fans motham rodhanam aanallo.... onne chodikkanullu ningade nadan enthu undaakkiyitta kidannu choriyunne....nallathine angeekarikkaan padikku


angeerikkan oru padumilla... kurachu divasam munne vare ee threadil vijay fans adakkam 4-5 per mathrame regularly post cheyyarullayirinnu... but diwali release ennu news vannapo thottu kure per ivide thanne aanu... I support cheyyanu enna peril kaththiye choriyan... appo chorinja vijay fans veruthe irikkumo...

----------


## michael

> I think you are too unaware about VIJAY and his fans, better pray for the release of I with Kaththi
> 
> Screenplay wise A R Murugadossne Thuppakki, Ghajini okke kandittu underestimate cheyyano??? Those were better than last few Shankar films


Fans mathram engenae parayoo saadharankaar ellaarum Ai thannae kannooo

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> palarum tamil padagalude telugu versionte oke success meet nadathnathil oke specialist ane averum udeschiche kanum


 :Sarcastic Hand:  athe athe.....especially....I diwaliku irangum ennu paranjappo vayarelakkam pidicha fansinte heroyinayum chertha. :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## solomon joseph

Endonnadey ithu...  :Eek: 

Maarakam... kidu kikkidu.. :Clap:   :Clap: 

Vikram.. :salut:   :salut:

----------


## frankthrissur

> I think you are too unaware about VIJAY and his fans, better pray for the release of I with Kaththi
> 
> Screenplay wise A R Murugadossne Thuppakki, Ghajini okke kandittu underestimate cheyyano??? Those were better than last few Shankar films



Screen play ARM muttan arkum pattila............ Annan Deepaliku screenil kidukkum

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> I think you are too unaware about VIJAY and his fans, better pray for the release of I with Kaththi
> 
> Screenplay wise A R Murugadossne Thuppakki, Ghajini okke kandittu underestimate cheyyano??? Those were better than last few Shankar films


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Viru

> athe athe.....especially....I diwaliku irangum ennu paranjappo vayarelakkam pidicha fansinte heroyinayum chertha.


shankar padagalode mutanum ore yogam venam nigalode paranjite karyam illa  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KulFy

ee threadil paranja pole muscle undaakkaan shremichu pani kittunna nayakante kadha aanennu thonnunnu.....

----------


## nmaks

#I audio launch - Vikram entered the stage with one of the be(a)st song in Tamil Cinema..What a performer?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ITV

> Fans mathram engenae parayoo saadharankaar ellaarum Ai thannae kannooo


Again you are mistaken, Initial aanu ee padathinte ettavum valiya returns, athum KATHTHIkkoppam aanenkil its a tough task for what they expect. And a slight positive for Kaththi itself is more than enough for Thuppakki team to win over this. Ofcourse as a Shankar movie, there will be a set of audience, but not always, thats proved with Boys and even Endhiran in outside Chennai areas

Aascar Ravichandran won't take the risk

Last minute pending song theernnilla, Shankar needs perfection, VFX kurachu pending, DI works oralpam baakki angane kure reasons pongi varum

Ennittu Nov/Dec solo release nadathum

If he's taking that risk, he's going to take the biggest risk in his lifetime

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> shankar padagalode mutanum ore yogam venam nigalode paranjite karam illa


haa haa viru...enthayaalum Viru-vinte ahh sportiveness ishtepettu. Kathiyum vijayikatte....pakshe oru nalla attempt-ne choriyaaan vannna chila vj fans (viru alla keto) -nu ulla answersaa ithu  :Phhhh:

----------


## KulFy

Ai will be a shocking and rare experience for the viewers

----------


## Flackyz

> SG annan oru coatum suitum ittirikkunna oru shot pratheekshichu, desp aayappo paranjatha
> 
> Allenkil thanne KATHTHIde oppam ithirakkaanulla dhairyam Aascar Ravichandranundennu urappundo?


enthhaanu bhaai eeee kathiii vj de oru cinema... ithinte appuram onnum prathheeeeekshikkandalloo ithavana samantha aanu actresss.... pinne story il valiya mattam onnum kaanilllaaa....

----------


## ParamasivaM

Ithinu oru velluvili aayi Junior Shankar nte Baahubali varunnundu next year. April rls.
Over 175Cr budget. For a telugu film  :Ho: 
In a way, Possible 2 epics in 1 year.

----------


## Flackyz

> SG---Rhodanam....oru vijay faninte rodhanam...


release te aannneee marana karachil aaayirikkummmm

----------


## Viru

> haa haa viru...enthayaalum Viru-vinte ahh sportiveness ishtepettu. Kathiyum vijayikatte....pakshe oru nalla attempt-ne choriyaaan vannna chila vj fans (viru alla keto) -nu ulla answersaa ithu


enike vijaye istam ulathinekal vikrathine ane istam pine njan kandila ore vijay fansum ithine choriyune,budhiyum bodhavum ulla oruthanum ithrayum sure bet aya padathe choriyan pokila

Pine ithinte oke edake kude kure peare valathe kastapedunund athe kanumpo valathum parayunene ullu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Flackyz

> Ithinte teaser kandoppol thoniyathaa......ee vijay n murugudoss Kathi Enna padam ithinte kude irakanenkil oru pratheekshayum venda...eppo pottinnu chothichaa mathi...I will create a new history in indian Cinema....The word wilk become true....Challenging Hollywood


angane parayalle bhaaiii....... ivide kathi record idum ennnu pratheekshichirikkuvanu kure ennnaaaammmmm

----------


## ITV

> enthhaanu bhaai eeee kathiii vj de oru cinema... ithinte appuram onnum prathheeeeekshikkandalloo ithavana samantha aanu actresss.... pinne story il valiya mattam onnum kaanilllaaa....


THUPPAKKIde releasenu munpeyum kettirunnu
Vijayde oru Cinema, onnum pratheekshikkenda, 7am Arivu edutha aalalle, Kajal aanu heroine, storyil valiya maattam onnum kaanilla ennokke

Then what happened???

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> Again you are mistaken, Initial aanu ee padathinte ettavum valiya returns, athum KATHTHIkkoppam aanenkil its a tough task for what they expect. And a slight positive for Kaththi itself is more than enough for Thuppakki team to win over this. Ofcourse as a Shankar movie, there will be a set of audience, but not always, thats proved with Boys and even Endhiran in outside Chennai areas
> 
> Aascar Ravichandran won't take the risk
> 
> Last minute pending song theernnilla, Shankar needs perfection, VFX kurachu pending, DI works oralpam baakki angane kure reasons pongi varum
> 
> Ennittu Nov/Dec solo release nadathum
> 
> If he's taking that risk, he's going to take the biggest risk in his lifetime


Mashee........sharkar-nte oru Boys enna movieye maathram vechu shankarnte caliber-ne angu theerumanicho....Ningal 100 screens max kittan vagayulla (athum just may be housefull for 2 days in 25 screens) keralathine vechu angu enthirane-yum thatti kalanjoo....engane ganichaalul gunichaalum ningal best ennu parayunna Thuppaki-yude  collection is far below enthiran !!! 

Shankar + Vikram combiyil athum ithreyum hype ulla movieyude initial will be from fans of RAJINI + AJITH +KAMAL + chappu & chavaru ellavarum will prefer I over Kaththi.....Kathithi-ku over hyped vj fans maathrame kaanu.....you will see when reservations starts for diwali in TN....ezhuthi vechoo

----------


## ITV

> enike vijaye istam ulathinekal vikrathine ane istam pine njan kandila ore vijay fansum ithine choriyune,budhiyum bodhavum ulla oruthanum ithrayum sure bet aya padathe choriyan pokila
> 
> Pine ithinte oke edake kude kure peare valathe kastapedunund athe kanumpo valathum parayunene ullu


Ithinu KATHTHIde levelil opening varilla ennu paranjaal athu choriyaano???

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> THUPPAKKIde releasenu munpeyum kettirunnu
> Vijayde oru Cinema, onnum pratheekshikkenda, 7am Arivu edutha aalalle, Kajal aanu heroine, storyil valiya maattam onnum kaanilla ennokke
> 
> Then what happened???


ahh...vaallopzhum marichu sambavichal udane eppozhum angane thanne sambavikanam ennu illalo....if same logic applies.....Thuppakii vijeyicha kaaranam Kaththi vijayikanam ennum illalo..... :Phhhh:

----------


## jackramsey

> Ithinu oru velluvili aayi Junior Shankar nte Baahubali varunnundu next year. April rls.
> Over 175Cr budget. For a telugu film 
> In a way, Possible 2 epics in 1 year.


Its a 2 part film

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Paapi8thstd

> THUPPAKKIde releasenu munpeyum kettirunnu
> Vijayde oru Cinema, onnum pratheekshikkenda, 7am Arivu edutha aalalle, Kajal aanu heroine, storyil valiya maattam onnum kaanilla ennokke
> 
> Then what happened???


BTW - Shankar annante BO ratio = 9 : 2 (which means more than 85 % success rate)

Vijay annanteyo?.......

statistics-il kaaryam illelkilum....ningalude logic apply cheythu nokiyatha.... :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## ITV

> Mashee........sharkar-nte oru Boys enna movieye maathram vechu shankarnte caliber-ne angu theerumanicho....Ningal 100 screens max kittan vagayulla (athum just may be housefull for 2 days in 25 screens) keralathine vechu angu enthirane-yum thatti kalanjoo....engane ganichaalul gunichaalum ningal best ennu parayunna Thuppaki-yude  collection is far below enthiran !!! 
> 
> Shankar + Vikram combiyil athum ithreyum hype ulla movieyude initial will be from fans of RAJINI + AJITH +KAMAL + chappu & chavaru ellavarum will prefer I over Kaththi.....Kathithi-ku over hyped vj fans maathrame kaanu.....you will see when reservations starts for diwali in TN....*ezhuthi vechoo*


Thaangalde vishwasam, I respect that

After 2 days, songs varum, see the difference and the way its going to make the change


Seen similar scenario while Velayudham vs 7am Arivu time, that too after a set of flops, ennittu VELAYUDHAM okke 7am Arivu thatti aa screensil vanna sambhavam okke ariyille

Ok, wait for the release

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

> Ithinu KATHTHIde levelil opening varilla ennu paranjaal athu choriyaano???


ningale chorinjene njan paranjo pine kaaththi kidu opening thane edukum arm-vijay after thuppaki thane dharalam kure peare ithonum samathikilla pakshe athe guranteed ane

pine ithum edukum kidu oening edhiran,shivaji vide anniyan opening ormayille,people will gone crazy for a shankar filim

----------


## Viru

> BTW - Shankar annante BO ratio = 9 : 2 (which means more than 85 % success rate)
> 
> Vijay annanteyo?.......
> 
> statistics-il kaaryam illelkilum....ningalude logic apply cheythu nokiyatha....


Vijaye oke shakarum aite compare cheuyunu
That itself speaks :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Flackyz

> THUPPAKKIde releasenu munpeyum kettirunnu
> Vijayde oru Cinema, onnum pratheekshikkenda, 7am Arivu edutha aalalle, Kajal aanu heroine, storyil valiya maattam onnum kaanilla ennokke
> 
> Then what happened???


ningal entha parayunneeeeeee...... thuppaakki oru normal cinema aanu... annu solo release um aayirunnuuu.... ithavana angane alllaaaaaa i ennna brammanda chithram koode undeeeee........ kathi hit aavanam ennu thanne yanu nammaludeyum aagraham.... pakshe athum pranju chiyaneyo "i" ye choriyaaan ninnnal oru kathi yeyum veruthe vidilllaaaaaaa........ ithe vikram fansinu aaahoshikkkanulllaaa samayamanu..................

----------


## Laleattan

> Ithinu KATHTHIde levelil opening varilla ennu paranjaal athu choriyaano???


Kaththi postpone cheyunnatha safe

----------


## HighnesS

> Thaangalde vishwasam, I respect that
> 
> After 2 days, songs varum, see the difference and the way its going to make the change
> 
> 
> Seen similar scenario while Velayudham vs 7am Arivu time, that too after a set of flops, ennittu VELAYUDHAM okke 7am Arivu thatti aa screensil vanna sambhavam okke ariyille
> 
> Ok, wait for the release


Ennittu TNil ethayirunnu top grosser velayudham or 7am arivu.athu koodi paranju thaa. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Indhuchoodan007

> ee arnoldinte last name engana pronounce cheyyunne....ingerude terminator 2 dvd kayyil undu.....aa peru kaanumbozhe kannu vedhanikkum


Arnold Shiva Shankaran.

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Mashee........sharkar-nte oru Boys enna movieye maathram vechu shankarnte caliber-ne angu theerumanicho....Ningal 100 screens max kittan vagayulla (athum just may be housefull for 2 days in 25 screens) keralathine vechu angu enthirane-yum thatti kalanjoo....engane ganichaalul gunichaalum ningal best ennu parayunna Thuppaki-yude  collection is far below enthiran !!! 
> 
> Shankar + Vikram combiyil athum ithreyum hype ulla movieyude initial will be from fans of RAJINI + AJITH +KAMAL + chappu & chavaru ellavarum will prefer I over Kaththi.....Kathithi-ku over hyped vj fans maathrame kaanu.....you will see when reservations starts for diwali in TN....ezhuthi vechoo


Ajith fan aanalle  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## BOND

sg ye kanichilla treaileril

----------


## Flackyz

> Ithinu KATHTHIde levelil opening varilla ennu paranjaal athu choriyaano???


 :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu: 
koode thala ude padam irangiyaaal athinte oppam polum collection kittatha team aaanuu  ..... eee chithrathinu kathithi ude levelil opening kitttilllaaannuuuu......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ITV

> Ennittu TNil ethayirunnu top grosser velayudham or 7am arivu.athu koodi paranju thaa.


Best, Ramayanam muzhuvan kettittu.....

7am Arivu Coimbatore Madurai Nagercoil(Kanyakumari) sectorsil undaakkiya loss anveshicholooo

----------


## PunchHaaji

> ahh...vaallopzhum marichu sambavichal udane eppozhum angane thanne sambavikanam ennu illalo....if same logic applies.....Thuppakii vijeyicha kaaranam Kaththi vijayikanam ennum illalo.....


Dont underestimate Murugadoss!! He also have no flop record in his career like Shankar.. 150 kodi mudakki irangunna Ai Blockbuster aayal koodi 175-180 kodi kittiyekkum. Mediasine kondu 200 kodi! record collection! ennoke ezhuthikum.. 30 croreil pidicha Kaththi worst flop aayalum first week theatre runil ninnu thanne budget cover cheyum!!!

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> Thaangalde vishwasam, I respect that
> 
> After 2 days, songs varum, see the difference and the way its going to make the change
> 
> 
> Seen similar scenario while Velayudham vs 7am Arivu time, that too after a set of flops, ennittu VELAYUDHAM okke 7am Arivu thatti aa screensil vanna sambhavam okke ariyille
> 
> Ok, wait for the release



Masheeee....7aam arivu ningal script-le puli ennu parayunna Kaththiyude dir aayaa Murugadoss annan thanne alle. That too with Surya and that too after Gajini's ultimate success. 7aam arivu potttiyengil....Kaththiyum pottamallo after Thuppaki's success ..haa BTW seeign some similarity here....lol

----------


## GangsteR

> sg ye kanichilla treaileril




vikratintae chavittu kollunna kandillae

----------


## ITV

> ningale chorinjene njan paranjo pine kaaththi kidu opening thane edukum arm-vijay after thuppaki thane dharalam kure peare ithonum samathikilla pakshe athe guranteed ane
> 
> pine ithum edukum kidu oening edhiran,shivaji vide anniyan opening ormayille,people will gone crazy for a shankar filim


I'm sure that both will have good openings

My point was randum orumichu vannaal KATHTHI will take a better opening regardless of all these hypes for I, Kaththiye caseil vechu ban cheyyaano release maattikkaano okke sramamundaakum

Kaavalan pole last minute vannaalum it'll make it big

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> koode thala ude padam irangiyaaal athinte oppam polum collection kittatha team aaanuu  ..... eee chithrathinu kathithi ude levelil opening kitttilllaaannuuuu......


Ororo janmangal....ivanoke karanam vijay oke veruthu pova...kunchako bobane veruthu kazhinju......oru punnackum ariyathe chumma chorinju thallan ayulla avatharangal....

----------


## GangsteR

> Dont underestimate Murugadoss!! He also have no flop record in his career like Shankar.. 150 kodi mudakki irangunna Ai Blockbuster aayal koodi 175-180 kodi kittiyekkum. Mediasine kondu 200 kodi! record collection! ennoke ezhuthikum.. 30 croreil pidicha Kaththi worst flop aayalum first week theatre runil ninnu thanne budget cover cheyum!!!


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> Dont underestimate Murugadoss!! He also have no flop record in his career like Shankar.. 150 kodi mudakki irangunna Ai Blockbuster aayal koodi 175-180 kodi kittiyekkum. Mediasine kondu 200 kodi! record collection! ennoke ezhuthikum.. 30 croreil pidicha Kaththi worst flop aayalum first week theatre runil ninnu thanne budget cover cheyum!!!


30 Cr-ooo? Jilla yude budget thanne above 45 cr. ARM salary, Vijay Salary....easily will be more than 60 crores.

----------


## nmaks



----------


## HighnesS

> Best, Ramayanam muzhuvan kettittu.....
> 
> 7am Arivu Coimbatore Madurai Nagercoil(Kanyakumari) sectorsil undaakkiya loss anveshicholooo


Athu higher amountsinu right eduthittu vanna loss alle.Njan TN mothathil randum collect cheythanu chodhichathu.Chennaiyil 7am arivinte aduthu polum illayirunnu initial.

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> Dont underestimate Murugadoss!! He also have no flop record in his career like Shankar.. 150 kodi mudakki irangunna Ai Blockbuster aayal koodi 175-180 kodi kittiyekkum. Mediasine kondu 200 kodi! record collection! ennoke ezhuthikum.. 30 croreil pidicha Kaththi worst flop aayalum first week theatre runil ninnu thanne budget cover cheyum!!!


200 kodi Ravi annan mudakkuvanenkil.....either Ravi annanu vattu  oru he is super confident on the product!!!  :On The Quiet2:

----------


## GangsteR

ഇന്ത്യന് സിനിമയിലെ കാമറൂൺ


ഹോളിവുഡ് ചലച്ചിത്രസംവിധ
ായകനും തിരക്കഥാകൃത്തും നിർമ്മാതാവുമാണ്
* ജെയിംസ് ഫ്രാൻസിസ് കാമറൂൺ
ശങ്കർ ഇന്ത്യന് സിനിമയെ ആദ്യമായി ഹോളിവൂഡ്
സിനിമകളുടെ നിലവാരത്തിലേക് എത്തിച്ച
മഹാ പ്രധിഭ
ഇവരെ തമ്മില് പറയാന് കാരണം ഉണ്ട് കാമറൂൺ എന്ന
സംവിദായഗന് ചെയുന്ന സിനിമകള് മികച്ചതാണ് 
അതിലെ ഗ്രാഫിക്സ് അനിമേഷന്
തുടങ്ങി എല്ലാം മികച്ചതാണ് എന്നാല്
ഇതെല്ലം ചെയാന് അദേഹത്തിന് ഒരു
നിര്മാതാവിനെ കിട്ടാന് യാതൊരു
പ്രയാസവും ഇല്ല എന്ന് മാത്രം അല്ല അളവില്
കൂടുതല് പണം ആണ് അവിടെ ഒഴുകുന്നത്
ശങ്കര് എന്ന
സംവിദായാഗന്റെ സ്ഥിതി നേരെ മറിച്ചാണ് ഒരു
എന്തിരന് എന്ന ചിത്രം പ്രേക്ഷകര് കു മുന്നില്
എത്താന് ഒരു നിര്മാതാവിനെ കിട്ടാന്
അദേഹം എത്രെ കാലം നടന്നു എന്ന് ഓര്ക്കാന് മറകരുത്
അത് പോലെ ഐ എന്ന സിനിമ എടുകുമ്പോള്
കാശില്ലാതെ ഷൂട്ട് പല വട്ടം മുടങ്ങി വണ്ടി ചെക്ക്
അടകം നിരവദി പ്രശ്നങ്ങള് പോരാഞ്ഞു
വിക്രം നെ വെച്ച് ഈ BUDGET തിരിച്ചു
കിട്ടും എന്ന് വിശ്വാസം പോരാ എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു
മാസങ്ങള് കു മുന്ന് നിര്മാതാവ് തന്നെ വന്നു രംഗത്ത്
ഇവിടെ ആണ് ശങ്കര് ജയ്കുന്നത് വേണ്ട BUDGET
ഉണ്ടെങ്കില് അദേഹം 100 അവതാര് ഒരുമിച്ചു
എടുക്കും ഈ ഒരു ചുറ്റളവില് നിന്നു
ഇത്രേ ചെയാം എങ്കില് പിന്നെ പറയണോ ബാകി
യന്തിരന് വന്നു വര്ഷങ്ങള് കഴിഞ്ഞു പല
ഓണം ദീവാലി വന്നു പോയി എന്നിട്ടും വേറൊരു
സംവിദായഗന് ഈ രീതിയില് ഒരു പ്രൊജക്റ്റ്
ആയി മുന്നില് വന്നില്ല ശങ്കര് പടം വിജയ്പിച്ചു
പോകാന് ഒരു പാലം ഇട്ടു കൊടുത്തും

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> koode thala ude padam irangiyaaal athinte oppam polum collection kittatha team aaanuu  ..... eee chithrathinu kathithi ude levelil opening kitttilllaaannuuuu......


sho angane parayellle.....verum 153 Rs pinnil maathramaayirunnu Jilla behind Veeram lol.....Pilla chetante oru kaariyame.... :Jokker:

----------


## Flackyz

> Ororo janmangal....ivanoke karanam vijay oke veruthu pova...kunchako bobane veruthu kazhinju......oru punnackum ariyathe chumma chorinju thallan ayulla avatharangal....


ivan mmar ithra mandanmaraaanoo..... eee chithrathinaayirikkum kkoduthal screeenil release aavunnnatheeee.... athil ninnu thannne aaaarrkkkkanu best opening kittuka ennnu nokkkavunnathe olluuuuuu...............

----------


## PunchHaaji

> I think you are too unaware about VIJAY and his fans, better pray for the release of I with Kaththi
> 
> Screenplay wise A R Murugadossne Thuppakki, Ghajini okke kandittu underestimate cheyyano??? Those were better than last few Shankar films


Not just Thuppaki and Ghajini.... Dheenail koodi Ajithine Thala aaki! Ramanayil koodi Vijaykanthinu political career undaayi! He is damn good script writer..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ITV

> Athu higher amountsinu right eduthittu vanna loss alle.Njan TN mothathil randum collect cheythanu chodhichathu.Chennaiyil 7am arivinte aduthu polum illayirunnu initial.


First weekend initialil Ezham Arivinu high vanna kanakkaanel its because half day advance release of 7am Arivu in Chennai, movie was released day before Deepavali first and second shows were having double ticket rates

Chennaiyil ninnulla reviews annu night around 10nu thanne vannirunnallo

----------


## Viru

> Not just Thuppaki and Ghajini.... Dheenail koodi Ajithine Thala aaki! Ramanayil koodi Vijaykanthinu political career undaayi! He is damn good script writer..


first hindi filim thane ATBB aki he is damn good director too

----------


## ITV

> Not just Thuppaki and Ghajini.... Dheenail koodi Ajithine Thala aaki! Ramanayil koodi Vijaykanthinu political career undaayi! He is damn good script writer..


Yes, screenplayil he's a kidu in bringing fresh elements

RAMANAyil aa thattikkondupokal
GHAJINIyil Short term memory loss
7am Arivu, though paalippoyenkilum theme was too good
Thuppakki freshness in each and every military operation
STALINil aa idea to help others

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> First weekend initialil Ezham Arivinu high vanna kanakkaanel its because half day advance release of 7am Arivu in Chennai, movie was released day before Deepavali first and second shows were having double ticket rates
> 
> Chennaiyil ninnulla reviews annu night around 10nu thanne vannirunnallo


haa haa Appo Veeram movieye kaal 153 rs pinnil aayathu enthukonda? same day release alle?

----------


## Viru

> Athu higher amountsinu right eduthittu vanna loss alle.Njan TN mothathil randum collect cheythanu chodhichathu.Chennaiyil 7am arivinte aduthu polum illayirunnu initial.


2 week collection almost same ane 2intem,onne high budget prestigious projectum matathe ore sadharana padavum

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> Yes, screenplayil he's a kidu in bringing fresh elements
> 
> RAMANAyil aa thattikkondupokal
> GHAJINIyil Short term memory loss
> 7am Arivu, though paalippoyenkilum theme was too good
> Thuppakki freshness in each and every military operation
> STALINil aa idea to help others


Appo mothathil....I-yine kaal Kaththi pinnil aayaal....athinu ARM alla reason Vijay aayirikum alle?  :Giveup:  sheri namakku enthayaalum Diwali vare waitaam.  Ishwaraaa....rendum orumichu iranganee.....

----------


## kunjumon

> I think you are too unaware about VIJAY and his fans, better pray for the release of I with Kaththi
> 
> Screenplay wise A R Murugadossne Thuppakki, Ghajini okke kandittu underestimate cheyyano??? Those were better than last few Shankar films


hentammachiiii  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## HighnesS

> First weekend initialil Ezham Arivinu high vanna kanakkaanel its because half day advance release of 7am Arivu in Chennai, movie was released day before Deepavali first and second shows were having double ticket rates
> 
> Chennaiyil ninnulla reviews annu night around 10nu thanne vannirunnallo


First weekend mathram alla.TN'il 7am arivu grossed more than velayudham.year end reporil ellam angane kandirunnu.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Paavam kidannu tholla thurannotte....avide matte threadil oru eechayum illa...appo ivide kidanne enthenkilum vivarakedu bla bla adikan pattu....just leave him free...

----------


## ITV

> First weekend mathram alla.TN'il 7am arivu grossed more than velayudham.year end reporil ellam angane kandirunnu.


7am Arivu flop ennu Suriya thanne parayunna karyam aanu, watch SINGAM 2 press meet. Velayudham did a good show in box office

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> hentammachiiii


aahha Aashaan ethiyoo....evideyaayirunnu? kandu kureye dhivasam aayalllo.

----------


## ITV

> Appo mothathil....I-yine kaal Kaththi pinnil aayaal....athinu ARM alla reason Vijay aayirikum alle?  sheri namakku enthayaalum Diwali vare waitaam.  Ishwaraaa....rendum orumichu iranganee.....


2um orumichu thanne varatte, I'm also waiting for that

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> 7am Arivu flop ennu Suriya thanne parayunna karyam aanu, watch SINGAM 2 press meet. Velayudham did a good show in box office


lol Surya atleast sathyam purathu paranju. Vijay Sura polum flop ennu ithuvare paranjitilalo  :Phhhh:

----------


## GangsteR

> 7am Arivu flop ennu Suriya thanne parayunna karyam aanu, watch SINGAM 2 press meet. Velayudham did a good show in box office


anna nirthu....surya paranja video onnu post chei

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Appo mothathil....I-yine kaal Kaththi pinnil aayaal....athinu ARM alla reason Vijay aayirikum alle?  sheri namakku enthayaalum Diwali vare waitaam.  Ishwaraaa....rendum orumichu iranganee.....


Vishal-Hari movieyum und diwaliku!   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> lol Surya atleast sathyam purathu paranju. Vijay Sura polum flop ennu ithuvare paranjitilalo


anganae oru karyamae nadanittilla

----------


## GangsteR

7Am arivu is an instant hit...budget high aanu..velattudhatekal collection edutha padam aanu

----------


## ITV

> Vishal-Hari movieyum und diwaliku!


POOJAI

Vendhar movies already distributionu eduthu Keralathil

----------


## kunjumon

> aahha Aashaan ethiyoo....evideyaayirunnu? kandu kureye dhivasam aayalllo.


ivideyokke thanne undu...
teaser repeat adichu kaanuvaayirunnu....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kunjumon



----------


## Paapi8thstd

> anganae oru karyamae nadanittilla


Haa haa thonni Gangster. dupe adichu irakunnathil VJ fans kazhinjite ullo...innu twitter-il kureye retweets..".I function-il VJ yum chief guest aanu...VJ vannnopo bayangara mass aayirinuu...athu kandu ARnold sthambichu " ennokkke....lol enna oru photo idan aaro paranjappo....tweets melle ninnu... :Doh:

----------


## GangsteR

> Haa haa thonni Gangster. dupe adichu irakunnathil VJ fans kazhinjite ullo...innu twitter-il kureye retweets..".I function-il VJ yum chief guest aanu...VJ vannnopo bayangara mass aayirinuu...athu kandu ARnold sthambichu " ennokkke....lol enna oru photo idan aaro paranjappo....tweets melle ninnu...


alla pinnae  :Giveup:

----------


## Iam RMU

All star fans vs vijay fans.kudthal parayunila diwalik kaanam  :Giveup:  compete cheyanum venam minimum guts,  tag team ayito otakyo engane vene chorinjo, sesham bhagam diwalik apuram . All the best team AI.  . Vikramnte efforts verthe aakila, gonna be a visual spectacle  :Yeye:

----------


## KulFy

ithil santhanam abhinayikkunundo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> ithil santhanam abhinayikkunundo


yes........

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> All star fans vs vijay fans.kudthal parayunila diwalik kaanam  compete cheyanum venam minimum guts,  tag team ayito otakyo engane vene chorinjo, sesham bhagam diwalik apuram . All the best team AI.  . Vikramnte efforts verthe aakila, gonna be a visual spectacle


haa haa Aaarkum shahikaaan pattunilla Vj fans-inte thallal.....athaa...Sari Diwaliku sandhipom !!! Kumudha happy Annaachi  :On The Quiet2:

----------


## KulFy

> yes........


 :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## Iam RMU

> haa haa Aaarkum shahikaaan pattunilla Vj fans-inte thallal.....athaa...Sari Diwaliku sandhipom !!! Kumudha happy Annaachi


kaanamada muthe  :Yeye:   .

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> All star fans vs vijay fans.kudthal parayunila diwalik kaanam  compete cheyanum venam minimum guts,  tag team ayito otakyo engane vene chorinjo, sesham bhagam diwalik apuram . All the best team AI.  . Vikramnte efforts verthe aakila, gonna be a visual spectacle


Evide aarum vijay fansine onnum parayunnila bhai...ee oru punnara mon ee threadil vannu ee padathine aanu choriyunnathu...avanulla reply mathre ellarum kodukunnullu...mattu padangalude release adukumpol aa threadil vannu choriyunnathu evante oru swabham aanu ...irrespective of language....athinu vendi ororo pottatharangal parsnjal veruthe irikano?

----------


## singam

> Evide aarum vijay fansine onnum parayunnila bhai...ee oru punnara mon ee threadil vannu ee padathine aanu choriyunnathu...avanulla reply mathre ellarum kodukunnullu...mattu padangalude release adukumpol aa threadil vannu choriyunnathu evante oru swabham aanu ...irrespective of language....athinu vendi ororo pottatharangal parsnjal veruthe irikano?


angeru ozhichu bakki ulla vijay fansionnum oru preshanavumilla.. ithu vare ee threadil post cheyyathe chilar okke ippo I yude peru paranja kaththi choriyan irangitundu...  avarkku reply kodukkumbo swabhavikamayum choriyendi varum..

----------


## Iam RMU

> Evide aarum vijay fansine onnum parayunnila bhai...ee oru punnara mon ee threadil vannu ee padathine aanu choriyunnathu...avanulla reply mathre ellarum kodukunnullu...mattu padangalude release adukumpol aa threadil vannu choriyunnathu evante oru swabham aanu ...irrespective of language....athinu vendi ororo pottatharangal parsnjal veruthe irikano?


no problem. Njan e threadil alamb undakan vanath onum ala. Vikram oke enteyum favourite ane. . Nengal genuine fan anenum ariyam.etinte edayil kidan oru ulupum elathe chora kudikan varuna cross breed fansne ane njan udhesichathu. Ee papi8th std mon oke fk varunath thane vijayne choriyan ane, avante oke starn shankar padatinte opam oru padam erakan ula ampere ila apo engane chorinj kazha teerkunu  :Laughing:  . Ai is a much awaited release. . 2 padavum hit aakum  :Ok:

----------


## sangeethlal99

[IMG]
best friends anu 2 perum. veruthe fight inte avasyam undo....

----------


## ParamasivaM

1. Rajini

2. Vijay=Ajith=Shankar

2. Surya=Vikram & Others

Aarodum special fanship illaa..Undenkil adhu Rajini mathramanu  :Yeye: 
Illlenkil onnu adi koodamayirunnu..  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## singam

> [IMG]
> best friends anu 2 perum. veruthe fight inte avasyam undo....


vijay and vikram fans thammil preshanamonnumilla... vere chila fansinanu preshanam... :laughing:

----------


## singam

> 1. Rajini
> 
> 2. Vijay=Ajith=Shankar
> 
> 2. Surya=Vikram & Others
> 
> Aarodum special fanship illaa..Undenkil adhu Rajini mathramanu 
> Illlenkil onnu adi koodamayirunnu..


eri theeyil petrol ozhikkal... adutha fightinulla vakkuppayi...  :Vandivittu:

----------


## nickynicky

deepavali ennaa

----------


## ITV

> deepavali ennaa


Oct 22nd Wednesday

----------


## Frankenstein

Ambabo Kidolol Kidilan tahnne ...

Waiting for the Visual Extravaganza  :Band: 

Shankar  :salut:  ...Vikaram  :cheers:

----------


## nickynicky

> Oct 22nd Wednesday


ok..so almost 1month...releaase netathirunna mathy ayirunnuu

----------


## Frankenstein

> no problem. Njan e threadil alamb undakan vanath onum ala. Vikram oke enteyum favourite ane. . Nengal genuine fan anenum ariyam.etinte edayil kidan oru ulupum elathe chora kudikan varuna cross breed fansne ane njan udhesichathu. Ee papi8th std mon oke fk varunath thane vijayne choriyan ane, avante oke starn shankar padatinte opam oru padam erakan ula ampere ila apo engane chorinj kazha teerkunu  . Ai is a much awaited release. . 2 padavum hit aakum


Aangeru okke AJITH fan ennu paranjittu anagerude threadil polum postu cheyarillathavan aanu  :Laughing: 

Interested to post about only  Vijay ..onilum urakathilum Vijay kurichu mathramanu chintah..such a dedicted fan  :Laughing:

----------


## Frankenstein

> haa haa Aaarkum shahikaaan pattunilla Vj fans-inte thallal.....athaa...Sari Diwaliku sandhipom !!! Kumudha happy Annaachi


Release timinu correct aayithanne varane pappi...pathivu udayipppu photosumayi  :Laughing: ...njan mention cheythu postam  :Laughing:

----------


## Frankenstein

> vijay and vikram fans thammil preshanamonnumilla... vere chila fansinanu preshanam... :laughing:


athu aranennu pratheygam eduthu parayenda  :Laugh:

----------


## Frankenstein

> Oct 22nd Wednesday


Release date announce cheytho innu  ?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Frankenstein

Teaser on Repeat Mode... :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap: 

Annyane kalum valiya Vijayam aakate I  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Aangeru okke AJITH fan ennu paranjittu anagerude threadil polum postu cheyarillathavan aanu 
> 
> Interested to post about only  Vijay ..onilum urakathilum Vijay kurichu mathramanu chintah..such a dedicted fan


Arude fan anen nenjum virich parayan ula oru dairyam polum avan ila  :Laughing:  Evane polulavan mar venam ,evan thupakki threadil karanjatinte double strongl kathi threadil karyanam  :Yeye:

----------


## ITV

> Release date announce cheytho innu  ?


One Song shoot still pending

----------


## nickynicky

> One Song shoot still pending


oho...athu evide vechanavooo

----------


## Frankenstein

> Arude fan anen nenjum virich parayan ula oru dairyam polum avan ila  Evane polulavan mar venam ,evan thupakki threadil karanjatinte double strongl kathi threadil karyanam


Poor fella  :Laughing:

----------


## Frankenstein

> One Song shoot still pending


hmmm...randum orumichundavan sadhyatha kuravanu......ithelenkil mathtehu maattum ennu vishvasikunnu....

----------


## veecee

> Dear @veecee @Harry ....please cancel @tinjuJISHNU ban for gods sake....





> pulliyae tirichu edukko ..angeru alambu kanikatae numma nokkikollam @veecee @Harry





> @veecee @Harry tinjuvinae thirikae ethikanem it's a request


mod panel il negative opinion anu...

----------


## veecee

> I'm sure that both will have good openings
> 
> My point was randum orumichu vannaal KATHTHI will take a better opening regardless of all these hypes for I, Kaththiye caseil vechu ban cheyyaano release maattikkaano okke sramamundaakum
> 
> Kaavalan pole last minute vannaalum it'll make it big


 :Hoennekollu: 
 :Hoennekollu:  
 :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Frankenstein

*Rajeev Masand*

Whoa! Shankar raises the bar again. Beauty &amp; The Beast meets Phantom of the opera in this teaser of 'I'

----------


## ITV

> oho...athu evide vechanavooo


No idea, ellaam top secret alle



> hmmm...randum orumichundavan sadhyatha kuravanu......ithelenkil mathtehu maattum ennu vishvasikunnu....


99.99% chance illa orumichirangaan

Still remember how many times Sivaji release postponed after date announcement

----------


## nickynicky

ya athan...after watching teaser and this forum kerala forum posts...expectaons valare high ayi...cinema oru valatha sambhavam thanne

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

Teaser kollamo illayo en parayan pattunnilla...kure vichitra jeeviye okke kaanikkunnundallo...entha sambhavam...
Enth vannalum Rajnikanth type onnum illenkilum gambheera opening thanne Ai edukkum...Kathi um kidilam opening edukkum, Thuppakki hype cheruthalla...ARM... :cheers:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Audio launch function eppozha telecast?

----------


## Saathan

Ithum Kathi yum same day anekil initial kooduthal ithinayirikkum... Aascar films Aii ku oru plus point anu...nalla hold ulla team alle... Pakshe Kathi koluthiyal randu padathinum kittenda collection kittilla...

----------


## GangsteR

*rajamouli ss @ ssrajamouli 
SHANKAR SIR!!!!!! “I” Teaser Is Just MIND BLOWING!!!!! No one can even come closer to his grandeur and visuals..*

----------


## GangsteR

* "My hunger was nothing before the character I got to play" Vikram - Event Story*

What do we mention first about the I audio launch?
Vikram's three hour preparation to give us a surprise? The
performance that made Arnold Schwarzenegger ask
Shankar to cast him in his next movie? ARR's breath
taking live performance? Vikram's speech of passion?
Superstar Rajinikanth's words about Vikram and Shankar?
Shankar's final speech?
Well, the I audio launch was an experience. The event was
held at the Jawaharlal Nehru Indoor Stadium with an
electric auditorium that was packed to the hilt. The
audience roared at the top of their voices when celebrities
like Rajinikanth, A.R Rahman, Shankar, Arnold
Schwarzenegger, Puneet Rajkumar, Raai Lakshmi, Sibiraj,
Director Vijay, Amala Paul, Mr Srinivasan, Latha
Rajinikanth, Aishwarya Rajinikanth, Soundarya Rajinikanth,
Anirudh and many more walked into the auditorium.
It was an interesting moment to see Srinivasan (Power
Star) run up to Rajinikanth and greet him as soon as he
appeared and took his seat. Another little surprise was that
Bobby Simha was all set to host the event along with the
beautiful Chinmayi.


●Vikram's surprise
After a few interesting performances by Anirudh,
Haricharan, Natalia Di Luccio - Simha welcomed Vikram
on stage amid an uproar that shook the auditorium. Out
came Vikram, disguised in the exact beast attire that came
out in the posters of I. Vikram performed for the Ennodu
Nee Irundhaal song along with Amy Jackson and the
people in the auditorium had to hold their jaw from
dropping further. As soon as the performance was over,
Rajinikanth, who appeared to be awestruck too, gave
Shankar a pat on the back.
Having stolen the show and the hearts of thousands who
were present at the event, the beast spoke up. "Thank you
Rajinikanth sir and Mr Schwarzenegger to have made it to
the event," he said for which the Hollywood and the Indian
Superstar bowed and folded hands respectively in
acknowledgement.
"I came to the venue at 4 pm, just to get my make up
done for this performance (It was a 8 pm that moment).
However, Amy has been applying making since 3 pm -
ladies you see," he joked.
Simha interrupted in an attempt to speak to Amy Jackson.
"Amy, English little little coming. How was the
experience?" He asked.
"Romba Sandhosham (Very Happy)," she said surprising
Simha as well as the audience.
The performance that made Arnold Schwarzenegger ask
Shankar to cast him in his next movie
After another melodious performance by Haricharan, it was
time to impress the chief guest from Hollywood - and what
would the Mr Universe and seven times Mr Olympia winner
be interested in? Body building of course!
The performance that followed was a body building act
performed by a set of body builders. Arnold appeared to
have been very impressed with the show and went on
stage to shake hands with them.
The terminator went on to the dais to speak a few words,
when the interrupter Bobby Simha told Arnold that he will
be called onstage to speak later.
"I know I will get to speak later. But I want to speak now.
I do things my way," Arnold joked. "It is absolutely
wonderful to meet director Shankar. I thank him to have
given these body builders a job in the movie. But what
about me? I want to do a movie with you." He shouted
out, for which Shankar gave him a big thumbs up along
with a broad smile.
"Chennai is a very beautiful place. I really enjoyed my
stage here". He ended his speech with a punch dialogue
that might just make us get the feeling that we will see
Arnold in Tamil Cinema in the future.
"I WILL BE BACK" He said and walked out of the stage
amid a berserk atmosphere.
It was time for the audio CD to be launched. Bobby
welcomed the guests, who walked through a long ramp to
get onstage. The crowd went crazy again when they
witnessed that typical, brisk, charismatic 'Rajini walk' as
soon as he was requested to go onstage.
Thalaivar released the audio CD and Kannada actor Puneet
Rajkumar received it.

•ARR's breath taking live performance
We don't get to see a live performance from the pride of
India very often. The attendees of the audio launch were
lucky to witness one of those rare Rahman moments that
was adrenaline pumping.
ARR and his group of singers crooned through a medley
that had 'ARR - Shankar' songs right from Oorvasi to
Irumbile oru Idhayam. The crowd were on their feet and so
was Rahman ji's wife who appeared to be enjoying the
evening.
ARR mentioned that he had composed the music for I a
couple of years ago and he felt fresh to sing them on
stage.
Following Rahman's performance the event organizers had
arranged a bubble show by Guiness Record winner Ann
Yang, who stunned the audience with her talent.

•Vikram's speech of passion
As soon as Ann's performance was done, the beast
appeared back - but this time in THE handsome and
charming Chiyaan Vikram avatar. The crowd appeared to
be loving what they were seeing. Picking up the mic, he
said:
"Every actor would have a dream role. But when Shankar
sir narrated this script to me, I realized that I haven't even
dreamt of doing such a character."
Talking about his dieting and the difficulties of staying
hungry to shed weight he said:
"My hunger was nothing before the character I got to play.
But as I reduced weight , people started asking me why I
was doing this to myself. And then, I had to stop talking
to people until I got my work done."

●Superstar Rajinikanth's words about Vikram and Shankar
"This event does not look like an audio launch. It looks
like a silver jubilee function of the film, " He started off.
"The trailer makes me eager to watch the film. Shankar has
taken a higher step with I and I am sure he will touch
another peak in his next film. He has taken Tamil Cinema
to Hollywood standards right before our eyes."
Rajinikanth also shared an interesting story about AR
Rahman and Shankar. He said:
"Rahman used to go to his mom and cry telling that
Shankar is never satisfied with his music. His mother
asked Shankar why he was troubling his son. Shankar is
that particular about what he wants."
The superstar then turned to Vikram, who was sitting right
beside him.
"I haven't seen any actor who has sacrificed so much for
acting. I say hats off to your work , as a senior actor. This
combination has to do more movies."

•Shankar's final speech
"I thank Arnold for accepting our invitation and coming for
the event. This has been an unforgettable experience. I
have not disturbed Rajini too many times. Already he has a
lot of problems with Lingaa. But I really wanted him to
come for the event. When I requested him, he said he
would surely come as a friend."
"Everybody says that they have given their life acting in a
particular movie. But Vikram has given his body for I. All
those who have seen I say that he will get a national
award. Even if he doesn't, he will surely get the biggest
award from his fans."
"Aascar Ravichandran told me that he had made many
films and did not want to make a usual movie again. He
asked me for a script that would take us to the next level.
That is how I happened."
"This is not a movie based on Olympics or any other
game. This is not a movie based on bribery. This is not a
movie that will have plots that I usually take. This is
something that I have not touched till now. This is a
romantic thriller."
A huge event, by a great team for a magnum opus movie -
this audio launch was one of its kind. It takes guts for an
actor to act like a beast in a movie and also perform on
stage before thousands as a beast. The making video of I
was a huge treat to the ardent fans of Shankar and Vikram.
But when the video showed a really slim Vikram, it was
shocking and sad.
Hats off to the dedication of this actor. 'I' is expected to
hit the theaters this Deepavali.
"I expect to see you all in theaters." Vikram said and
signed off.

----------


## ITV

> Audio launch function eppozha telecast?


Mahanavami/Vijayadasami holidaysnaakum on Jaya TV

----------


## john1234

making video youtubil undo?

----------


## ABE

No doubt.. this is going to be an extravaganza.. Shankar going to hit the bulls eye again..

----------


## Spartan

> ee arnoldinte last name engana pronounce cheyyunne....ingerude terminator 2 dvd kayyil undu.....aa peru kaanumbozhe kannu vedhanikkum


schwarzenegger nnu....  :Phhhh:   ponnu kulfy... terminator 2 kandittille ??? vegam poi kaanu....

----------


## GangsteR

Gopi annanu fight okae undu  :Clap3:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## anupkerb1

> I'm sure that both will have good openings
> 
> My point was randum orumichu vannaal KATHTHI will take a better opening regardless of all these hypes for I, Kaththiye caseil vechu ban cheyyaano release maattikkaano okke sramamundaakum
> 
> Kaavalan pole last minute vannaalum it'll make it big


Kathi ban cheythatitu vendaa AI aaleee kootan ..




> Thaangalde vishwasam, I respect that
> 
> After 2 days, songs varum, see the difference and the way its going to make the change
> 
> 
> Seen similar scenario while Velayudham vs 7am Arivu time, that too after a set of flops, ennittu VELAYUDHAM okke 7am Arivu thatti aa screensil vanna sambhavam okke ariyille
> 
> Ok, wait for the release


Kathi song trailer release ayi kazhinjall evide varanee....apol veree vella ocali dialogue adichall ,,CCCC veduveeee




> Ithinu KATHTHIde levelil opening varilla ennu paranjaal athu choriyaano???


Orikalum alaaa...athu budhi urakathaa oru kuttyude manobhavam ayee kanan sadhikooo




> Again you are mistaken, Initial aanu ee padathinte ettavum valiya returns, athum KATHTHIkkoppam aanenkil its a tough task for what they expect. And a slight positive for Kaththi itself is more than enough for Thuppakki team to win over this. Ofcourse as a Shankar movie, there will be a set of audience, but not always, thats proved with Boys and even Endhiran in outside Chennai areas
> 
> Aascar Ravichandran won't take the risk
> 
> Last minute pending song theernnilla, Shankar needs perfection, VFX kurachu pending, DI works oralpam baakki angane kure reasons pongi varum
> 
> Ennittu Nov/Dec solo release nadathum
> 
> If he's taking that risk, he's going to take the biggest risk in his lifetime


AI Depavali varan chance kuravanuu..athu kathiye pedichu alaaa....song pending und enuu report und...sooo...

Pine etinu Long run undakilaaa enu paraju ? what about ANNAYAN ,Endhiran ? 
*evidee aroo parayunathu ketu Sadarna vijay movie(all vijay movie from 2008 except JILLA) matram kerathl distribute cheythirunnu thammens endhu kondu ee pravashyam AI kerala distributin  eduthuu (Kathii travancore area also ...) ...Adyam ithinu utharam taaa

*

----------


## K K R

Ee itv verum chettatharam aanu kanikkane. Vere vijay fans nu onnum oru prashnavum illa  :Doh:  ..Immathiri oru padathine vannu choriyanenkil  :Yuk:   :pukel:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Audio launch function eppozha telecast?


sept end undakanam...Surya undakum

----------


## anupkerb1

> Ee itv verum chettatharam aanu kanikkane. Vere vijay fans nu onnum oru prashnavum illa  ..Immathiri oru padathine vannu choriyanenkil


ageru sariku vijay fan anoo ? vijayku hatred undakan vanirikuna poleee

----------


## anupkerb1

> mod panel il negative opinion anu...


Evide njagalku Mods ethire anuu negative ulathuu ....oru banana talk undd.. '' taan irikandathuu,tan irunilenkil ......'' evide applicable annu

----------


## KHILADI

Arniyude functionte utube link undo?

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> mod panel il negative opinion anu...


chila mothalalimarude karutha karangal ithinu pinnilundennu samshayikkendiyirikkanu. .. :Yes: ..... @ kannan,  @ BangaloreaN

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Ee itv verum chettatharam aanu kanikkane. Vere vijay fans nu onnum oru prashnavum illa  ..Immathiri oru padathine vannu choriyanenkil


anger parayunnathil kaaryamilleee...... :Laughing: padam rls aavatte...  appo kaanaam :Engane:

----------


## kandahassan

:Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

I Teaser gonna make a history.
Going to reach 1Million views just before 12hrs

----------


## GangsteR

I "Official Teaser | Vikram, Shankar| A.R Rahman
1:02 13298 likes, 273 dislikes
1,012,987 views

 :Giveup:

----------


## kandahassan

ITV  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Kashinathan

Ithe kidukkum..

----------


## avd

:Band:

----------


## PunchHaaji

Suresh annan in I

----------


## National Star

Audio launchinu suresh Gopiye vilichile .

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> Audio launchinu suresh Gopiye vilichile .


ikka poyo?....

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Audio launchinu suresh Gopiye vilichile .


Illa ennu thonunnu....

----------


## kunjumon

> Audio launchinu suresh Gopiye vilichile .


anger padathil undaavo entho....

----------


## wayanadan

> Suresh annan in I


*kandittu entho aakunnu*

----------


## wayanadan

*vikraminu kure kaalamaayi nalloru hit padam kittiyittu ithu athinokkeyulal mothalum palishayumaayirikkum *

----------


## GangsteR

> Audio launchinu suresh Gopiye vilichile .


ikka varumennu vicharichu SG poyilla....SG undennu karuthi ikkayum poyilla..avasanam randu perum tenju

----------


## ITV

> Kathi ban cheythatitu vendaa AI aaleee kootan ..
> 
> 
> 
> Kathi song trailer release ayi kazhinjall evide varanee....apol veree vella ocali dialogue adichall ,,CCCC veduveeee
> 
> 
> 
> Orikalum alaaa...athu budhi urakathaa oru kuttyude manobhavam ayee kanan sadhikooo
> ...


Show me the post mentioning LONG RUN

Vijay-Simbhudevan project produce cheyyunnathu Thameens Shibu aanu,
Thameens Releasenu Chennai area distribution aanu kodukkunnathu.

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## ITV

> Ee itv verum chettatharam aanu kanikkane. Vere vijay fans nu onnum oru prashnavum illa  ..Immathiri oru padathine vannu choriyanenkil


Enthu chettatharama @K K R ennu paranjaal nannaayirunnu

With Kaththi, this won't take the initial as expected ennu parayunnathil enthanu chori??? That's your problem, angane njan paranjaal udan athu chori aakumo??? Athu I padathil ningalku confidence illaathathu kondaanennu thirichu paranjaal again you people smiley ittu comment cheyyum.

Read what I posted and please not between words
I haven't said anything bad about Vikram or Shankar or this movie. I was saying about the box office from my viewpoint with criteria I find relevant in current scenario

----------


## SadumoN

ente saaree... teaser...  :salut:   :salut:  :salut:  :salut: .. padam onnu irangikkittiya mathiyarnnu.. ethreyum vegam...  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> ente saaree... teaser...  .. padam onnu irangikkittiya mathiyarnnu.. ethreyum vegam...


ninga ividokkae undaa...kanan illallo :hoo:

----------


## Dylan

vikram adaar look... stunning visuals, a teaser that really teases... kollaam...
hype, build-up, marketing... shankar kazhinje ulloo baaki ellaavarum...
odunnathum odaathathum okke padathinte range pole... pakshe initial il koode irangunnavan okke adichu pokaan chance undu...

----------


## anupkerb1

> Show me the post mentioning LONG RUN
> 
> Vijay-Simbhudevan project produce cheyyunnathu Thameens Shibu aanu,
> Thameens Releasenu Chennai area distribution aanu kodukkunnathu.


Ai kerala distrbtn karyam parajalll vijay-siimbhudevan pati parayum. :Hoennekollu: .chaka enu parajal chukku enu kelkuna teams.....vattanodeeiii.... :Girl Crazy:

----------


## asuyalu

enthaa teaser .. maarakam  :cheers:

----------


## anupkerb1

Daivame Kathi - AI orumichu release cheyanee...oru ozhukinu elam ternolum aloo...alenkil malayalam release elamm govindaa

----------


## AjinKrishna

> Enthu chettatharama @K K R ennu paranjaal nannaayirunnu
> 
> *With Kaththi, this won't take the initial as expected ennu parayunnathil enthanu chori???* That's your problem, angane njan paranjaal udan athu chori aakumo??? Athu I padathil ningalku confidence illaathathu kondaanennu thirichu paranjaal again you people smiley ittu comment cheyyum.
> 
> Read what I posted and please not between words
> I haven't said anything bad about Vikram or Shankar or this movie. I was saying about the box office from my viewpoint with criteria I find relevant in current scenario


Athinu thaankal aano ivide initialum mattum undakkunnath? Oru film releasinu munp thanne "hey, ithinu mattethinte athra initial kittilla" ennoke parayanamenkil athinte udhesham enthanu, adisthanam enthanu? release aayit karyangal paranjoloo, athinu munp veruthe athaakum ithaakum enn parayenda avashyamundenn thonnunilla. Randum release cheyyatte, initial ethinanu kittunnathennokke aa timil manassilaakkaam..  :Ok:

----------


## Keelezi Achu

This movie will be a history in Indian Cinema

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ikka poyo?....





> Athinu thaankal aano ivide initialum mattum undakkunnath? Oru film releasinu munp thanne "hey, ithinu mattethinte athra initial kittilla" ennoke parayanamenkil athinte udhesham enthanu, adisthanam enthanu? release aayit karyangal paranjoloo, athinu munp veruthe athaakum ithaakum enn parayenda avashyamundenn thonnunilla. Randum release cheyyatte, initial ethinanu kittunnathennokke aa timil manassilaakkaam..


Athanu...... :Ok:

----------


## SadumoN

> ninga ividokkae undaa...kanan illallo :hoo:


oru 10 divasathinullil ippozha fk keran pattiyathu... very verrrrryyy busy...

----------


## visakh r

Teasril kure colur drums or ball ula song kanikundalo...aa song inte ful picturizatin kanan kothyakunu...larg canvasil song edukan shankr ne kazinje vere aalulu

----------


## Sal kk

Good teaser.....padam record idatte vikram :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR

ചെന്നൈ: 'ഐ'യുടെ ഓഡിയോ റിലീസിനായി ചെന്നൈയിലെത്തിയ
ഹോളിവുഡ് ആക്ഷന് ഹീറോയ്ക്ക് ഷങ്കറിനൊപ്പം സിനിമ ചെയ്യാന്
ആഗ്രഹം. ഷങ്കറിനെ ആവോളം പുകഴ്ത്തിയ ഷ്വാസ്നെഗര് ഒരു ദിനം ഷങ്കറിനൊപ്പം സിനിമ ചെയ്യാന് താത്പര്യമുണ്ടെന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു.
കൂടാതെ ചിത്രത്തിന് ഒരു സാങ്കല്പിക പേരുമിട്ടു ടെര്മിനേറ്റര് താരം കിംഗ് കോനന്.സീ ന്യൂസ് റിപ്പോര്ട്ട് ചെയ്യുന്നു.
കോനന് ദ ബാര്ബേറിയന് തുടങ്ങിയ തന്റെ പഴയകാല ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ ഓര്മ്മയിലാവാം താരം കിംഗ് കോനനെന്ന പേരിട്ടത്. തമിഴ് നടന് വിക്രം നായകനായ ചിത്രം 'ഐ'യുടെ ഓഡിയോ റിലീസിനായി ചെന്നൈയിലെത്തിയ ഹോളിവുഡ് സൂപ്പര് സ്റ്റാര് അര്നോള്ഡ് ജയലളിതയെയും സന്ദര്ശിച്ചിരുന്നു.

----------


## ALEXI

Trailer kaanumo ini ?

----------


## Munaf ikka

ithu vikram alla alle?

----------


## nmaks

_Well She's Not Amy Jackson ... She Is Chiyaan Vikram ?????????????????????????????_

----------


## AjinKrishna

Iniyippo dracula polathe valla sambavavum aano?  :Thinking:

----------


## megamaestro

Ithu keralatilem Tamil nattilem okke Oru particular vibhaagam kaathirikkunna padam alla . ellarum kaanan kothikkunna padam aanu . neutralsinte idayilum ore hype aanu . initial pidichal kittula. Vere padangalokke vazhimaari kodukkunnatha budhi

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> Athanu......


??/...ikka functionil pankedutho enna chodiche?

----------


## karthi007

trailer kollilla..ee diwali talapathy kond pokum  :Clapping:

----------


## wayanadan

* Ennodu Nee Irundhaa......  song kettu kollaaam 
*

----------


## dipu10

> trailer kollilla..ee diwali talapathy kond pokum


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## wayanadan

http://goo.gl/PKEXGZ

----------


## karthi007

> 


eniku ishtapettilla, ipol valiya sambavm aayi thonnum, screenil varrumbol onnum thonilla

----------


## ghostrider999

> trailer kollilla..ee diwali talapathy kond pokum


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## karthi007

Final  winner kaththi tannae aakum , boys get ready

----------


## avd

> Final  winner kaththi tannae aakum , boys get ready


ithu anjaanum arrambavum onnumalla....master director Shanker-Chiyaan Vikram teaminte 'I' anu...ithine kazhinje vere ethu padavumullu :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## nmaks

> Final  winner kaththi tannae aakum , boys get ready


*Kaththi BO win cheyyum only in TN, But I vere Level Annu Mone ... Its Huge Release ..

I ku competition not Kaththi its Sharuq in HNY annu .. Nokam aru Vijayikumennu *

----------


## Punyalan

"I" ye jayikkan "Kathi" kkavilla  :Phhhh:

----------


## HighnesS

Addicted to LADIO.wow.ARR.Legend.

----------


## moovybuf

> Audio launchinu suresh Gopiye vilichile .


humiliation ....... ororutharude avastha....

----------


## frankthrissur

ente kure classmates (ladies) onnum teaser ishtamayillaa........... though they like one or 2 songs 

Though there is good effort, still look like copy of Hollywood and blah blah

----------


## das tharadas

shankar is a genius

----------


## nryn

> ente kure classmates (ladies) onnum teaser ishtamayillaa........... though they like one or 2 songs 
> 
> Though there is good effort, still look like copy of Hollywood and blah blah


To be honest, oru paadu padangalil ninnulla items undu teaser il thanne. Sambhavam pakshe polikkum, Shankar alle.

----------


## AjinKrishna

Ividathukaar enth technicality kanichaalum athine hollywood copy enn vilikkunnavare kurich alochikumbozhaa kashtam thonnunnath..  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## san

> shankar is a genius


hi tinju :Giveup:

----------


## jordan

beauty and beast enna oru sambhavm undallo..athano ethu .. nammude appearance alla marich emotional behavior aanu beauty ennokke prove cheyyan aano shankar povunth....

----------


## kunjumon



----------


## jordan

suresh annan evide ninnum pettiyum kidakayum eduth poyath teaseril kaanunth pole tallu kollanum athu pole motham chaayam techu abinayikkanum aayrnno.. shankarinte herosiu nondi kalikkan malayahthil ninnum eppozhum aarengilum venam ..

----------


## kunjumon

> beauty and beast enna oru sambhavm undallo..athano ethu .. nammude appearance alla marich emotional behavior aanu beauty ennokke prove cheyyan aano shankar povunth....


shankar paranju, munbathe cinemakal pole social message onnumalla, romantic thriller aanu.....

----------


## das tharadas

> 


this dialog is from anniyan.. i think

----------


## jordan

> shankar paranju, munbathe cinemakal pole social message onnumalla, romantic thriller aanu.....


  making etra rich aayalum ingerude subjects eppozhum mediocore aanu..

----------


## san

> 


maatti ezhuthu.. anniyan ah pathuruken sivajiye pathurukken enthirnane pathurukken ana intha mathiri oru padam pathathu illada...

----------


## ALEXI

> suresh annan evide ninnum pettiyum kidakayum eduth poyath teaseril kaanunth pole tallu kollanum athu pole motham chaayam techu abinayikkanum aayrnno.. shankarinte herosiu nondi kalikkan malayahthil ninnum eppozhum aarengilum venam ..


Aei athu mooparu onnumalla..vere aaro aanu

----------


## dipu10

> eniku ishtapettilla, ipol valiya sambavm aayi thonnum, screenil varrumbol onnum thonilla


hmmm.. angne thonuna oru minorityum undaavum..
enikk I'ilum kaththi'yilum pratheeksha und..
2um nanaavumenu pratheekshikunuu..

----------


## jackramsey

> making etra rich aayalum ingerude subjects eppozhum mediocore aanu..


Athum koodi ullavar anu Steven Spielberg,James Cameroon etc lol. Point being his target audience are South Indians and we love and adore his way. So let him do what he does best

----------


## das tharadas

> Athum koodi ullavar anu Steven Spielberg,James Cameroon etc lol. Point being his target audience are South Indians and we love and adore his way. So let him do what he does best


audience ne kanakkileduthu venam padam cheyyaan.. pinne avatar okke ithra vallya subject aano ?

----------


## san

> suresh annan evide ninnum pettiyum kidakayum eduth poyath teaseril kaanunth pole tallu kollanum athu pole motham chaayam techu abinayikkanum aayrnno.. shankarinte herosiu nondi kalikkan malayahthil ninnum eppozhum aarengilum venam ..


suresh annan ithil doctor aanu..

----------


## jordan

> Athum koodi ullavar anu Steven Spielberg,James Cameroon etc lol. Point being his target audience are South Indians and we love and adore his way. So let him do what he does best


ingerude vision grand aanu  ..  oru period film ingerkk cheyyam aayrnnu..

----------


## jordan

> Aei athu mooparu onnumalla..vere aaro aanu


  close lookil  athu gopi annane  pole  ille.. ..

----------


## ghostrider999



----------


## jordan

> suresh annan ithil doctor aanu..


 concept vechaanel scientist aayrikkum, doctor ennu gopi annan churkki paranth aayrikkanam..

----------


## moovybuf

> Ividathukaar enth technicality kanichaalum athine hollywood copy enn vilikkunnavare kurich alochikumbozhaa kashtam thonnunnath..


copy aanekil pine a thine copy ennallathe veer enthenkilum parayaan patio ??? :Smile:

----------


## jordan

> 


  Ee oru look   hunchback of norte darmile Quasimodo aanu...  athinte vere oru version..

----------


## moovybuf

i have seen an english movie where the protagonist experiments on his body with certain medicines and then slowly turns into a horrible figure.. its an old movie.. cannot recollect the name or the hero of the movie.....

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Ee ugly lookum beast lookum randum randu character aanalle? Total confusion..ketta storykum appuram entho und...

----------


## AjinKrishna

> copy aanekil pine a thine copy ennallathe veer enthenkilum parayaan patio ???


copy ennath kond enthanu udheshikunnath? cinema arelum kando? illallo.. pinne chumma irunn enthelum parayande enn karuthi "che, hollywood films copy pole irikunnu" ennoke parayunnath shudha bhoshk aanu.. :Kalikkuva:

----------


## ghostrider999

> i have seen an english movie where the protagonist experiments on his body with certain medicines and then slowly turns into a horrible figure.. its an old movie.. cannot recollect the name or the hero of the movie.....


Hulk  :Vandivittu:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Hulk


Hulkum ayi yadhoru bandhavum illa ennu shankar paranju...

----------


## singam

> Ee ugly lookum beast lookum randum randu character aanalle? Total confusion..ketta storykum appuram entho und...


Ugly look oru character aanu.. but beast look oru songinu vendi anenna thonunne.. beauty and beast enna coceptil varunna oru song...

----------


## GangsteR

> Trailer kaanumo ini ?


trailer verae undu bhai

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Ugly look oru character aanu.. but beast look oru songinu vendi anenna thonunne.. beauty and beast enna coceptil varunna oru song...


But teaseril song visuals allatheyum beast look ille ennoru samsayam...

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu vikram alla alle?


vikram aanu....

----------


## das tharadas

> Ee ugly lookum beast lookum randum randu character aanalle? Total confusion..ketta storykum appuram entho und...


beast matte look nte song scene version aanu

----------


## GangsteR

> _Well She's Not Amy Jackson ... She Is Chiyaan Vikram ?????????????????????????????_


ee character filmil important part aanu...atha teaseril oru clue tannathu...vikram aakam  chilapol

----------


## Punyalan

SG Annan enganundu avo ?? Overakkathirunnal mathiyayirunnu  ...Angerulla Trailer onnum ille ???

----------


## pavamdoha

> *Kaththi BO win cheyyum only in TN, But I vere Level Annu Mone ... Its Huge Release ..
> 
> I ku competition not Kaththi its Sharuq in HNY annu .. Nokam aru Vijayikumennu *





 :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand: 


*TN is the main market for Sankar movie..........northiloke Sharuquinte ezhayalath varilla Shankarum Iyum 

If Kathi also there Kerala/TN market will be devided almost equally for both movie..........Allaathe Vijaye vitt fans I kaanumennu orikalum karuthendaa...even if Kathi get mixed reports vijay fans will see the movie....*

----------


## GangsteR

> Ugly look oru character aanu.. but beast look oru songinu vendi anenna thonunne.. beauty and beast enna coceptil varunna oru song...


beast look character aanu..Aascar Ravichandran interviewil paranju pinnae teaseril nadakunnatokae kaninunnundu

----------


## nryn

> i have seen an english movie where the protagonist experiments on his body with certain medicines and then slowly turns into a horrible figure.. its an old movie.. cannot recollect the name or the hero of the movie.....


Dr.Jekyll and Mr Hyde nte ethelum adaptation aano?

----------


## pavamdoha

> SG Annan enganundu avo ?? Overakkathirunnal mathiyayirunnu  ...Angerulla Trailer onnum ille ???


*Yanthiranil Dani pole important role aayirikum but screen space will be less !!!*

----------


## Punyalan

> *Yanthiranil Dani pole important role aayirikum but screen space will be less !!!*


Enthayalum kidukkatte  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## singam

innanu songs ellam kettathu..

merasaliyten and ennodu nee irundal pick of the album

merasaliyitten - catchy song with quirky lyrics..	

ennodu nee irundal - melodious

pokkale - okayish duet

alia alia - ishtapettilla.. 

ladio - too much of a english pop resembelence..

overall not the best from ARR-shankar combo.. they have given better albums in the past..

----------


## ITV

> ente kure classmates (ladies) onnum teaser ishtamayillaa........... though they like one or 2 songs 
> 
> Though there is good effort, still look like copy of Hollywood and blah blah


Aa kuttykalde Lets take a selfie pullai

----------


## ITV

> ee character filmil important part aanu...atha teaseril oru clue tannathu...vikram aakam  chilapol


Ee lady alle innale Simhakkoppam functionu vannathu

----------


## Munaf ikka

ithinte songs mp3 link tharamo @GangsteR

----------


## GangsteR

> Ee lady alle innale Simhakkoppam functionu vannathu


athu chinmayi aanu

----------


## GangsteR

> ithinte songs mp3 link tharamo @GangsteR


check vm......

----------


## ParamasivaM

> i have seen an english movie where the protagonist experiments on his body with certain medicines and then slowly turns into a horrible figure.. its an old movie.. cannot recollect the name or the hero of the movie.....


Angane 2-3 padangal undu.. Hulk,The fly, pinne warewolf's aakunna type movies..
Comedy type aanenkil Shrunk the kids series... All with experiments going wrong..

----------


## Munaf ikka

> check vm......


thanks.........

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Ee lady alle innale Simhakkoppam functionu vannathu


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## jackramsey

I wish the Bollywood people watch this . Their top films are Krrrishhh 3 or Ra.1 which are nowhere near Enthiran or Eega or Maghadheera. Now with this Shankar pushed it more. avide oru koppu director-kkum ingane cheyyan pattilla. bloody racists. i hate when they just say "south films" -without giving any respect or credit

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Dear vijay fans ee mothaline onnu evidunnu vilichond povou....ennittu ningal enthu venelum paranjo...kelkam...ithine sahikan mele.....

----------


## ITV

> athu chinmayi aanu


Anchoringnalla, while entering the auditorium from outside, stills undonnu nokkatte

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Malik

Gopiyannane teaser kandillallo.Angerille ithil

----------


## ghostrider999

> Hulkum ayi yadhoru bandhavum illa ennu shankar paranju...



Film Varatte.... APpo Ariyam Oru 4-5 English Filmil Enkilum CHurandi kaanum  :Vandivittu:

----------


## ITV

> 


Enthuva ithra chirikkaan???

----------


## ghostrider999

> Gopiyannane teaser kandillallo.Angerille ithil


Angeralle Villain atheru Suspense aayi Irikatte ennal alle kanan oru gummundundavu...... Oru avasaram Kittiyappo Parenjoone Ullu  :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Anchoringnalla, while entering the auditorium from outside, stills undonnu nokkatte


njan kandila..machan tappi nokku

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Enthuva ithra chirikkaan???


Thangalude aparamaya cinema pandithyam kettu chirichu poyatha.... :Ennekollu:

----------


## moovybuf

> copy ennath kond enthanu udheshikunnath? cinema arelum kando? illallo.. pinne chumma irunn enthelum parayande enn karuthi "che, hollywood films copy pole irikunnu" ennoke parayunnath shudha bhoshk aanu..


enna pinne aarum onum parayaan paadilla.. nalalthu parayunavarum cinema onnum kanditilallo..  :Phhhh:

----------


## Malik

> Angeralle Villain atheru Suspense aayi Irikatte ennal alle kanan oru gummundundavu...... Oru avasaram Kittiyappo Parenjoone Ullu


Black cat ile get up aakumennu karuthunnu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## moovybuf

> Dr.Jekyll and Mr Hyde nte ethelum adaptation aano?


alla...




> Angane 2-3 padangal undu.. Hulk,The fly, pinne warewolf's aakunna type movies..
> Comedy type aanenkil Shrunk the kids series... All with experiments going wrong..


machaa nee puliyaanu... The fly thane.... i checked the images... athu thanne... oru maathiri padam aayirunu.. sambavam kollaayirunnu.....

----------


## nryn

> alla...
> 
> 
> 
> machaa nee puliyaanu... The fly thane.... i checked the images... athu thanne... oru maathiri padam aayirunu.. sambavam kollaayirunnu.....


Fly super aanu. Fly 2 kuzhappamilla. Ithile hunchback look 300 il varunna hunchback um aayittu nalla saamyam.

----------


## das tharadas

> *TN is the main market for Sankar movie..........northiloke Sharuquinte ezhayalath varilla Shankarum Iyum 
> 
> If Kathi also there Kerala/TN market will be devided almost equally for both movie..........Allaathe Vijaye vitt fans I kaanumennu orikalum karuthendaa...even if Kathi get mixed reports vijay fans will see the movie....*


vijay fans kathi kaanum.. vishaal fans pooja kaanum.. so what
TN mathramalla.. south le 4 industries um shanker nu main market aanu
robo 2nd biggest hit aayirunu in andhra , endhiran aa varshathil keralathile top grosser .. karanatakayum thadhaiva.. vijay/vishal factor onnum vishayamalla

athine kurich okke bejaaru aakenda karyam ividaarkkum illa

----------


## moovybuf

> Fly super aanu. Fly 2 kuzhappamilla. Ithile hunchback look 300 il varunna hunchback um aayittu nalla saamyam.


fly2 kadnitilla.. pakshe fly nalla geniuinity thonnicha padam aayirunnu.... run of the mill aavum een karuthi kaanan irunnathaa.. pakshe sambavam nannaayirunnu...

hunchback vereyum kure filmsil varunille?? evideyokkeyo kandathaayi thonunu.. may be cartoons not sure..

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Dr.Jekyll and Mr Hyde nte ethelum adaptation aano?


Dr.Jekyll and Mr Hyde ???
Frankenstein ???
Hulk ???
Wolverine ???
Van Helsing ???
Igor ???

----------


## megamaestro

> vijay fans kathi kaanum.. vishaal fans pooja kaanum.. so what
> TN mathramalla.. south le 4 industries um shanker nu main market aanu
> robo 2nd biggest hit aayirunu in andhra , endhiran aa varshathil keralathile top grosser .. karanatakayum thadhaiva.. vijay/vishal factor onnum vishayamalla
> 
> athine kurich okke bejaaru aakenda karyam ividaarkkum illa



tinju  :Hi:   :Laughing:

----------


## AjinKrishna

> enna pinne aarum onum parayaan paadilla.. nalalthu parayunavarum cinema onnum kanditilallo..


athinu aarelum ivide padam super.. thakarppan ennonnum parayunnillallo.. kanunna teaser kollam, padavum nannavumayirikum ennalle parayane.. hollywoodum ivide ee moolaykk kidakunna tamil film industryum thammil compare cheyunnath thanne pottatharamaanu.. pinne, oru industry vikasikkanamenkil ath inganeyokkeyulla filmsiludeye pattoo.. criticise cheyyan chilavillathath kond sugamaanu..  :On The Quiet2:

----------


## visakh r

> tinju


aa avathar kandal arele...oru tinju touch

----------


## xeon

> concept vechaanel scientist aayrikkum, doctor ennu gopi annan churkki paranth aayrikkanam..


Annante range vechu villatharathil doctorate edutha aalaayirikkum

----------


## san

> athinu aarelum ivide padam super.. thakarppan ennonnum parayunnillallo.. kanunna teaser kollam, padavum nannavumayirikum ennalle parayane.. hollywoodum ivide ee moolaykk kidakunna tamil film industryum thammil compare cheyunnath thanne pottatharamaanu.. pinne, oru industry vikasikkanamenkil ath inganeyokkeyulla filmsiludeye pattoo.. criticise cheyyan chilavillathath kond sugamaanu..


hollywood science fiction movies parasparam copy aanennu aarum parayunnathu kettittilla ..:)

----------


## xeon

> Film Varatte.... APpo Ariyam Oru 4-5 English Filmil Enkilum CHurandi kaanum


Churandunnathum shankar oru kala aakki maattum..

Angeru ennu vechal oru safe investment aanu.. Ini irunnu nirangiyaanelum pulli padam hit aakkum .. real commercial movie don :salute:

----------


## megamaestro

> aa avathar kandal arele...oru tinju touch


ikkade charectorinte peru ittu vannal aarum manasilaakkillanu vijarich kaanum .  :Laughing:

----------


## xeon

> aa avathar kandal arele...oru tinju touch


Ippolelum manasilakkikko tinjune tholppikkanavilla

----------


## san

> concept vechaanel scientist aayrikkum, doctor ennu gopi annan churkki paranth aayrikkanam..


koi milgaya-yile nasrudheen shah pole oru character aayirikkum..  enthiranil rajini robot-ye undakkunna pole ithil vikramine kondu chila uddeshangal suresh gopikku kaanum.. nasrudheen sha pole lokam keezhadakkuka pole ulla 

doctor thanne aayirikkum.. as he researches in medicines and use that to transform vikram..

----------


## xeon

> Black cat ile get up aakumennu karuthunnu


wow angane aanengil vikramine aaru sradikkan... point of attraction full annan aayirikkum..

pinne aa Kichamani MBA hair style idaykkonnu vechal padam kidukkum

----------


## san

> vijay fans kathi kaanum.. vishaal fans pooja kaanum.. so what
> TN mathramalla.. south le 4 industries um shanker nu main market aanu
> robo 2nd biggest hit aayirunu in andhra , endhiran aa varshathil keralathile top grosser .. karanatakayum thadhaiva.. vijay/vishal factor onnum vishayamalla
> 
> athine kurich okke bejaaru aakenda karyam ividaarkkum illa


enthiranil veroru nadan undaayirunnu..rajini..
bangalore okke pvr multiplexil 3000 roopa aayirunnu rate.. even in innovative for normal balcony it was 500..

----------


## AjinKrishna

> hollywood science fiction movies parasparam copy aanennu aarum parayunnathu kettittilla ..:)


hayyeee, athokke aarelum parayo.. ath hollywood alle.. ith keralam, tamil nadu, south india.. nammal angane onnum copy cheyyan paadilla..  :Proof:

----------


## ITV

> wow angane aanengil vikramine aaru sradikkan... point of attraction full annan aayirikkum..
> 
> pinne aa Kichamani MBA hair style idaykkonnu vechal padam kidukkum


Backgroundil Kichamani songum koodiyaayikkotte

"Yevan puliyaayidum, pullimaanaayidum..." with morphing like in Telugu movies

----------


## san

> aa avathar kandal arele...oru tinju touch


pulli aadyathe post ittappozhe njan identify cheythatha tinju ennu.. ee threadil paranjirunnu..:njanaaramon

----------


## visakh r

> Churandunnathum shankar oru kala aakki maattum..
> 
> Angeru ennu vechal oru safe investment aanu.. Ini irunnu nirangiyaanelum pulli padam hit aakkum .. real commercial movie don :salute:


shankarum aayi compar cheyan india il 2 dirctorse ulu rajamauli and vinayan sir..

----------


## visakh r

> wow angane aanengil vikramine aaru sradikkan... point of attraction full annan aayirikkum..
> 
> pinne aa Kichamani MBA hair style idaykkonnu vechal padam kidukkum


ath kali vereyanu narayana..

----------


## xeon

> shankarum aayi compar cheyan india il 2 dirctorse ulu rajamauli and vinayan sir..


Pakshe ivanmaaronnum veroru aalude thirakkadha cheyyilla. athinulla kazhivu illennu thonnunnu

----------


## xeon

> Backgroundil Kichamani songum koodiyaayikkotte
> 
> "Yevan puliyaayidum, pullimaanaayidum..." with morphing like in Telugu movies


Oru telugu song undu with anushka balakrishna tata sumo okke chavitti eru=iyunne

----------


## ITV

> shankarum aayi compar cheyan india il 2 dirctorse ulu rajamauli and vinayan sir..


Vinayan Sirne kaliyaakkiyathaano???

----------


## das tharadas

> vinayan sirne kaliyaakkiyathaano???


* editedddddddddd*

----------


## SadumoN

aa teaser ethra kandittum mathiyavunnilla.... vikram...  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:  entertainment at its highest level aayirikkum I... :salut:   :salut:

----------


## visakh r

> Vinayan Sirne kaliyaakkiyathaano???


kaliaakiyathala...keralathil ninu...dracula,atheshayan,albudadweep polula padangal eduthile...litil superman relse avan pokunu..and he didnt get a good platform 2 shw is talent...

----------


## ITV

> kaliaakiyathala...keralathil ninu...dracula,atheshayan,albudadweep polula padangal eduthile...litil superman relse avan pokunu..and he didnt get a good platform 2 shw is talent...


Sathyam
The best thing I really wonder about him is he never worked as an Asst. Director

----------


## san

ente opinionil shakar as a director is very very overrated.. athathau kalathu aalkkaare vismayippikkaan oro techniques irakkaan ulla kzhivu undu.. ippol enikku pazhaya shankar padangal kaanumbol boradikkum, especially the part where he overdo technology.. aa technology ippol outdated aayathu kondu..

foreign audience enthiran trailer kandu post ittathu kandirunno.. making fun of it.. enthiran trailer was viral....aa periodil rasikkumengilum pinneed chinthikkumbo veruthe over aakkunna pole..

magadheera/eega okke aarkkum aa reethiyil kuttam parayilla.. for me raja mouli is way way better, but shankar has more gimmicks for box office success

----------


## san

> kaliaakiyathala...keralathil ninu...dracula,atheshayan,albudadweep polula padangal eduthile...litil superman relse avan pokunu..and he didnt get a good platform 2 shw is talent...


athokke valiya kaaryamaano.. all of them are below average movies.. ennal pinne chota bheem-ntem purana serial-kaludem  okke directore koode listil idu...

----------


## Brother

> ente opinionil shakar as a director is very very overrated.. athathau kalathu aalkkaare vismayippikkaan oro techniques irakkaan ulla kzhivu undu.. ippol enikku pazhaya shankar padangal kaanumbol boradikkum, especially the part where he overdo technology.. aa technology ippol outdated aayathu kondu..
> 
> foreign audience enthiran trailer kandu post ittathu kandirunno.. making fun of it.. enthiran trailer was viral....aa periodil rasikkumengilum pinneed chinthikkumbo veruthe over aakkunna pole..
> 
> magadheera/eega okke aarkkum aa reethiyil kuttam parayilla.. for me raja mouli is way way better, but shankar has more gimmicks for box office success


kalathe athijeevikkatha cienmakal anu ennu palappozum thonniyittundu.pakshe 90'sinte thudakkathil thudangi ippolum tamilile ettavum hyped movie pullikku direct cheyyan pattunnundenkil athu pulliyude kazivu thanne..athum vikramine pole out of foamil nilkkunna oru tharathe vachu kondu.

----------


## das tharadas

> ente opinionil shakar as a director is very very overrated.. athathau kalathu aalkkaare vismayippikkaan oro techniques irakkaan ulla kzhivu undu.. ippol enikku pazhaya shankar padangal kaanumbol boradikkum, especially the part where he overdo technology.. aa technology ippol outdated aayathu kondu..
> 
> foreign audience enthiran trailer kandu post ittathu kandirunno.. making fun of it.. enthiran trailer was viral....aa periodil rasikkumengilum pinneed chinthikkumbo veruthe over aakkunna pole..
> 
> magadheera/eega okke aarkkum aa reethiyil kuttam parayilla.. for me raja mouli is way way better, but shankar has more gimmicks for box office success


shankarinte first padam gentleman.. athinte class il rajamouli oru padam edukkatte.. ennittu compare cheyyam..
randu pereyum kure thaazhek valichittaal examples kittum.. shanker padam run baby run aanenkil rajamouli padam mallusingh aanu

----------


## Munaf ikka

salim annanum sangadippichu......

----------


## san

> kalathe athijeevikkatha cienmakal anu ennu palappozum thonniyittundu.pakshe 90'sinte thudakkathil thudangi ippolum tamilile ettavum hyped movie pullikku direct cheyyan pattunnundenkil athu pulliyude kazivu thanne..athum vikramine pole out of foamil nilkkunna oru tharathe vachu kondu.


yes.. kazhivu undu.. big budgetil padam edukkaan ariyunna best commercial director okke shari thanne..aa commercial director enna fact vittu pulliye best creative director aakkunnathil yojippilla..

----------


## das tharadas

> kalathe athijeevikkatha cienmakal anu ennu palappozum thonniyittundu.pakshe 90'sinte thudakkathil thudangi ippolum tamilile ettavum hyped movie pullikku direct cheyyan pattunnundenkil athu pulliyude kazivu thanne..athum vikramine pole out of foamil nilkkunna oru tharathe vachu kondu.


1993 gentleman.. aa time ile kaalathe athi jeevicha padangal ethaa ? annamalai ? walter vetrivel ? pulan vicharana? 
innum gentleman enne polullavar thrill adich aanu kaanunath..

----------


## Brother

> 1993 gentleman.. aa time ile kaalathe athi jeevicha padangal ethaa ? annamalai ? walter vetrivel ? pulan vicharana? 
> innum gentleman enne polullavar thrill adich aanu kaanunath..


roja,bombay.ippolum fresh ayi kanam.
shankarinte ennalla pala tamil films  kalathe athijeevikkathathayi thonniyittundu.
pulan vicharana,captian prabakar ellam annu thrill adichu kanda pole innu kanan thonnilla.annamali rajni factor ulllathu kondu ippolum kandirikkam.

----------


## AjinKrishna

> kalathe athijeevikkatha cienmakal anu ennu palappozum thonniyittundu.pakshe 90'sinte thudakkathil thudangi ippolum tamilile ettavum hyped movie pullikku direct cheyyan pattunnundenkil athu pulliyude kazivu thanne..athum vikramine pole out of foamil nilkkunna oru tharathe vachu kondu.


Innale moovybuf paranja pole padathil stuff und enn aalkkare vishwasippikkan angerkku kazhivund.. bt rajamoulide range and quality final productil undo enn ipozhum enik urapilla.. enthiran, shivaji oke 2nd time full irunn kanan polum pattiyitilla.. Bt it's a fact that the range of these two directors are just incredible..

----------


## Balram

> ente opinionil shakar as a director is very very overrated.. athathau kalathu aalkkaare vismayippikkaan oro techniques irakkaan ulla kzhivu undu.. ippol enikku pazhaya shankar padangal kaanumbol boradikkum, especially the part where he overdo technology.. aa technology ippol outdated aayathu kondu..
> 
> foreign audience enthiran trailer kandu post ittathu kandirunno.. making fun of it.. enthiran trailer was viral....aa periodil rasikkumengilum pinneed chinthikkumbo veruthe over aakkunna pole..
> 
> magadheera/eega okke aarkkum aa reethiyil kuttam parayilla.. for me raja mouli is way way better, but shankar has more gimmicks for box office success


agree.. technology ye kootupidichittulla shankar films ile rangangal ippol kaanumbol bore aakunnadhu adhu kondu aanu..   :Confused:

----------


## das tharadas

> roja,bombay.ippolum fresh ayi kanam.
> shankarinte ennalla pala tamil films  kalathe athijeevikkathathayi thonniyittundu.
> pulan vicharana,captian prabakar ellam annu thrill adichu kanda pole innu kanan thonnilla.annamali rajni factor ulllathu kondu ippolum kandirikkam.


mani rathnam padangale parayum ennariyaam.. pakshe athokke mass entertainers allallo..
pinne ippozhum rajni , shanker , mani rathnam padangal aanu aalukal orkkunathum charcha cheyyunnathum kaanunathum okke

kadhalan le mukala video thanne match cheyyaan ithrayum kalam aayitt mattullavark pattunnilla... creativity , imagination.. ithokke respect cheyyaan bhayangara madi aanu palarkkum

----------


## Brother

> mani rathnam padangale parayum ennariyaam.. pakshe athokke mass entertainers allallo..
> pinne ippozhum rajni , shanker , mani rathnam padangal aanu aalukal orkkunathum charcha cheyyunnathum kaanunathum okke
> 
> kadhalan le mukala video thanne match cheyyaan ithrayum kalam aayitt mattullavark pattunnilla... creativity , imagination.. ithokke respect cheyyaan bhayangara madi aanu palarkkum


madi kondalla..kathalan,gentlemna onnum ippol valiya sambavam ayi thonnathathu kondanu..shankarinte puthiya padangal ottum thonniyittilla.making,story telling ellam nallathanenkil polum.

----------


## visakh r

> athokke valiya kaaryamaano.. all of them are below average movies.. ennal pinne chota bheem-ntem purana serial-kaludem  okke directore koode listil idu...


7-8 kodiku anu vinayan padam undakiyath..100cr kayilundenki shakar edukunathnekal adipoli ayi vinayanum padam edukum..

----------


## Brother

> 7-8 kodiku anu vinayan padam undakiyath..100cr kayilundenki shakar edukunathnekal adipoli ayi vinayanum padam edukum..


10000cr undayalum nalla script vende??

----------


## visakh r

> 10000cr undayalum nalla script vende??


athibayankara script kondano shankar padam edukunath..

----------


## Brother

> athibayankara script kondano shankar padam edukunath..


entertainer thanneyanu....!!!minimum above average script undu..ella padangalum.except jeans.

----------


## nryn

> fly2 kadnitilla.. pakshe fly nalla geniuinity thonnicha padam aayirunnu.... run of the mill aavum een karuthi kaanan irunnathaa.. pakshe sambavam nannaayirunnu...
> 
> hunchback vereyum kure filmsil varunille?? evideyokkeyo kandathaayi thonunu.. may be cartoons not sure..


Hunchback aayathalla, hunchback character nte design.

----------


## Saathan

nalla quality ulla song link arenkilum pm idamo... munpu download cheythathil Mersalaayiten 3 mins ullu  :Doh:

----------


## nryn

> ente opinionil shakar as a director is very very overrated.. athathau kalathu aalkkaare vismayippikkaan oro techniques irakkaan ulla kzhivu undu.. ippol enikku pazhaya shankar padangal kaanumbol boradikkum, especially the part where he overdo technology.. aa technology ippol outdated aayathu kondu..
> 
> foreign audience enthiran trailer kandu post ittathu kandirunno.. making fun of it.. enthiran trailer was viral....aa periodil rasikkumengilum pinneed chinthikkumbo veruthe over aakkunna pole..
> 
> magadheera/eega okke aarkkum aa reethiyil kuttam parayilla.. for me raja mouli is way way better, but shankar has more gimmicks for box office success


Eega valare innovative thanne. But Magadheera is just a flashy telugu style movie with graphics. Just a spectacle. Shankar Magadheera eduthaal chilappo ithilum nannaayene.

Shankar valare updated aaya director aanu with a grand vision. Oru story teller onnumalla ennathu vere karyam. Pakshe anganethe ethra Indian directors undu? What makes him different is that he goes to any length to make his vision into a film. Shankar nte padangal outdated aavum with time. But they will be good to watch for atleast a decade.

----------


## nryn

> athibayankara script kondano shankar padam edukunath..


Perfectly adequate or minimum above average script kaanum pulliyude padathil. Also, ethra graphics undengilum ethra innovative idea aayalum boradikkaathe padam edukkaan oru skill venam. Athu Shankar nu undu.

----------


## nickynicky

> Perfectly adequate or minimum above average script kaanum pulliyude padathil. Also, ethra graphics undengilum ethra innovative idea aayalum boradikkaathe padam edukkaan oru skill venam. Athu Shankar nu undu.


aaa paranjathu correct

----------


## raamzcool

youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=a3s1GCq-T90

I making Video Exclusive. ...ella choriyanmaarude vaaya adipikkan ee orotta video mathi...This is Shanker's Movie...ticket edukkunavante cash povilla ennu urappu tharunna director

----------


## Dylan

> mani rathnam padangale parayum ennariyaam.. pakshe athokke mass entertainers allallo..
> pinne ippozhum rajni , shanker , mani rathnam padangal aanu aalukal orkkunathum charcha cheyyunnathum kaanunathum okke
> 
> kadhalan le mukala video thanne match cheyyaan ithrayum kalam aayitt mattullavark pattunnilla... creativity , imagination.. ithokke respect cheyyaan bhayangara madi aanu palarkkum


ippozhum charcha cheyyappedunnu ennathu satyam aanenkilum evideyenkilum vechu outdated aaye pattoo... angane aanallo ellaam... no exceptions there.
pakshe creative ennathine kaal grand visions ulla, valare updated aaya, sharp aaya, cinema enna business samarthamaayi grasp cheytha oru showman enna nilaikkaanu shankar inte relevance...

----------


## raamzcool

youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=a3s1GCq-T90

I Making Video Exclusive. 
ella choriyanmaarude vaaya adipikkan ee orotta video mathi...This is Shanker's Movie...ticket edukkunavante cash povilla ennu urappu tharunna director

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## moovybuf

> ippozhum charcha cheyyappedunnu ennathu satyam aanenkilum evideyenkilum vechu outdated aaye pattoo... angane aanallo ellaam... no exceptions there.
> pakshe creative ennathine kaal *grand visions* ulla, valare updated aaya, sharp aaya, cinema enna business samarthamaayi grasp cheytha oru showman enna nilaikkaanu shankar inte relevance...


This is the right word to describe Shankar. aa grandeur moopare mika scenilum kaanum...especially in song sequences. and to an extent in fight scenes. ippo Hollywood movies oke ellaarkkum kaanaan patunnath kond, enthina  fight sequences ellaam amateurish aayitu thonnum. Athu parayaan palarkkum madiyaanu... At the same time te concept realise cheyyunnathil kazhivund:... Muthalavan Indian gentleman ellaam enjoyable aavunnath , simple idea grand aayi realise cheythath kondaanu.... I think most of us wud have at least once thot in our life abt wat cud have been done if "I were the cm.."...

----------


## nmaks

> youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=a3s1GCq-T90
> 
> I Making Video Exclusive. 
> ella choriyanmaarude vaaya adipikkan ee orotta video mathi...This is Shanker's Movie...ticket edukkunavante cash povilla ennu urappu tharunna director

----------


## Dylan

> This is the right word to describe Shankar. aa grandeur moopare mika scenilum kaanum...especially in song sequences. and to an extent in fight scenes. ippo Hollywood movies oke ellaarkkum kaanaan patunnath kond, enthina  fight sequences ellaam amateurish aayitu thonnum. Athu parayaan palarkkum madiyaanu... At the same time te concept realise cheyyunnathil kazhivund:... Muthalavan Indian gentleman ellaam enjoyable aavunnath , *simple idea grand aayi realise cheythath kondaanu*.... I think most of us wud have at least once thot in our life abt wat cud have been done if "I were the cm.."...


middle class umaayi connect cheyyunna corruption poleyulla themes... mothathil oru angry kejriwal line alle... 
pinne dialogue vann plus aanu... all this while, he had either sujatha or balakumaran in the writing team... _I_ has subha (Ayan, Ko, Maatraan) on the dialogue department... enthaavumennu nokkaam.

----------


## gldnstar

*"Ai" audio launch video*

----------


## Nithz

I Making Exclusive

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=643570122423951

----------


## ClubAns

*May be inspired from "The Fly" * 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091064/?ref_=ttmd_md_nm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fly_(1986_film)

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ente opinionil shakar as a director is very very overrated.. athathau kalathu aalkkaare vismayippikkaan oro techniques irakkaan ulla kzhivu undu.. ippol enikku pazhaya shankar padangal kaanumbol boradikkum, especially the part where he overdo technology.. aa technology ippol outdated aayathu kondu..
> 
> foreign audience enthiran trailer kandu post ittathu kandirunno.. making fun of it.. enthiran trailer was viral....aa periodil rasikkumengilum pinneed chinthikkumbo veruthe over aakkunna pole..
> 
> magadheera/eega okke aarkkum aa reethiyil kuttam parayilla.. for me raja mouli is way way better, but shankar has more gimmicks for box office success


Shankar overrated aanennu parayunnath enth arthathil aanu...?Pulliyude athra grandeuril padam edukunna vere aarund...?Pulliyude film otavaakil paranjal Indian Commercial Filmnte aakethuka aayirikum...!75 hits undenkil 25 missesum undaavum...!Kutam kandu pidikaan pokunnavar 75 gunangal kaanilla....25 doshangale kaanuu...! :Laughing: Pulliyude padathinte scriptil alla.....Theme and presentationil aanu kaaryam...!Shankar vision,imagination ok ulla director thanne...!

----------


## jackramsey

> Shankar overrated aanennu parayunnath enth arthathil aanu...?Pulliyude athra grandeuril padam edukunna vere aarund...?Pulliyude film otavaakil paranjal Indian Commercial Filmnte aakethuka aayirikum...!75 hits undenkil 25 missesum undaavum...!Kutam kandu pidikaan pokunnavar 75 gunangal kaanilla....25 doshangale kaanuu...!Pulliyude padathinte scriptil alla.....Theme and presentationil aanu kaaryam...!Shankar vision,imagination ok ulla director thanne...!


Shankarnte usual script/dialogue writer Sujatha marichathinu shesham script-il oru cheriya idivundu .

----------


## dipu10

> Shankarnte usual script/dialogue writer Sujatha marichathinu shesham script-il oru cheriya idivundu .


sujatha poyaal subha..
shankar pidichh nikkkumm  :Ahupinne:

----------


## kunjumon

> Shankarnte usual script/dialogue writer Sujatha marichathinu shesham script-il oru cheriya idivundu .


athinu shesham aakekkoodi nanban alle cheythollu. ....
nanban aanenkil remake-um. ...
chumma angu bhuji chamanju kuttam paranjonam  :Doh:

----------


## kunjumon

> sujatha poyaal subha..
> shankar pidichh nikkkumm


subha kanakkaanu. ..
arrambam oke  :Doh:

----------


## veecee

> 


@ 7:25 
hambambooo, vikram  :salut:   :salut:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

:On The Quiet2:  Shankar Over rated-o ? No way...there is a huge difference when you make a movie in ( English, Malayalam ) Vs Tamil. In English "Genre" is the only criteria when they make a movie and they don't have to worry about different classes like A, B, C. So they stick to the point. In Malayalam, the class layer very thin and if a movie is good most of them like and if it is not they straight away reject it. But in Tamil there is a huge class gap and their tastes are also totally different. For Eg: Mani Ratnam's Bombay was praised by one class...I still remember a B center in TN where I went for BOMBAY on second day had only 10 %  occupancy while big single screens in cities were houseful.  :Jokker:  Avatar movie kanditu "Enthu kopa ithu" ennu oru anthamum kunthamum manasilavathey ticket sponsor cheytha enikku theri thanna naatile friendne ippozhum orma endu. Endhiran'il CG overdose cheythathu Shankar ariyathey cheythathalla....especially enthirans "Snake" shapil varunna koothara scene kanditu A class over dose ennu paranjapo....B & C il pillaru "ente ammme kidilom" ennu paranju. so in Tamil itta mudhal veludhanenkil.....edukaan ulla otra maargam atleast all classes should be satisfied....Athil Shankar.....TOP aanau monee...athanu pulliyude 85-90 % BO success-inte (even with high budgets) kuttans !!!

----------


## nickynicky

> *May be inspired from "The Fly" * 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091064/?ref_=ttmd_md_nm
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fly_(1986_film)


vayichitue ethu pole oke thonunnu..satyam paranjal njn ee film adyam ayita kelkunne...bhaiyude fvrts films list PM cheyammo...will download and watch

----------


## ghostrider999

:Ennekollu:

----------


## jackramsey

> athinu shesham aakekkoodi nanban alle cheythollu. ....
> nanban aanenkil remake-um. ...
> chumma angu bhuji chamanju kuttam paranjonam


enthiran also . after his death Madhan Karky was helping him out I think . njan kuttam paranjathu. huge fan of his.

----------


## veecee

> *May be inspired from "The Fly" * 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091064/?ref_=ttmd_md_nm
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fly_(1986_film)


ellarum karuthunna pole beast role onnum alla, athu song sequence matram akum.
making video il parayunnundu, aa koonu pidichu viroopam aya get up anu important ennu

----------


## Paapi8thstd

One more reality : In TN no producer will invest huge budget (100 - 200 cr) until and unless the Director is Shankar, even if Rajini is the actor  - Period ! 
Facts : Except Shankar, continuously high budget movies eduthu vijeyicha vera director-um illa in Tamil including Maniratnam ! Murugadoss 7aam arivil tried little bit...but thala kuthi veenille...!!  Kochadayan another Eg.

----------


## jackramsey

> 


arkkanavo bhinnatha ? enthayalum mosham ayi

----------


## avd



----------


## PunchHaaji

> One more reality : In TN no producer will invest huge budget (100 - 200 cr) until and unless the Director is Shankar, even if Rajini is the actor  - Period ! 
> Facts : Except Shankar, continuously high budget movies eduthu vijeyicha vera director-um illa in Tamil including Maniratnam ! Murugadoss 7aam arivil tried little bit...but thala kuthi veenille...!!  Kochadayan another Eg.


Appo Dasavatharavum Vishwaroopavum 7am arivum okke?!!

----------


## arjunan

> 


Ivammaare alle innale dubayil ulla mammukka chennail ethi ennu adichu vittathu. Ithum veruthe aakum.

----------


## ghostrider999

> Ivammaare alle innale dubayil ulla mammukka chennail ethi ennu adichu vittathu. Ithum veruthe aakum.


Agane aakanum Vazhi Undu manoramaye 1% Polum Vishwasikaan Pattathe Ayitundu  :Doh:

----------


## nickynicky

ee padam erangi oru 1 or 2 month ethu padam erangiyalumm ...valare kastam ayirikumm....audience expectaions will change fro movies.. and it will take some time to get it lower.. athu kondu ee film thane min 2 thaavana enkilum alukal kanum

----------


## kandahassan

> 


Fake news...suresh gopi ippol banglooril etho padathinte shootingil aanu ..also he is the main villain..ithokke manjorama padachu vidunnathalle  :Doh:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Viru

> ente opinionil shakar as a director is very very overrated.. athathau kalathu aalkkaare vismayippikkaan oro techniques irakkaan ulla kzhivu undu.. ippol enikku pazhaya shankar padangal kaanumbol boradikkum, especially the part where he overdo technology.. aa technology ippol outdated aayathu kondu..
> 
> foreign audience enthiran trailer kandu post ittathu kandirunno.. making fun of it.. enthiran trailer was viral....aa periodil rasikkumengilum pinneed chinthikkumbo veruthe over aakkunna pole..
> 
> magadheera/eega okke aarkkum aa reethiyil kuttam parayilla.. for me raja mouli is way way better, but shankar has more gimmicks for box office success


shankar is a technical genius,99 il endhiran pole ore subject chindhichu create cheythu shankar anne rajamouli pullide debutant projectine kuriche polum chinthichu thudagikanila

ore rajamouli padam telugil cash varupol shakarinte filim 4 industriil varum.Pine kutam parayan anenkil ore 2-3 filims ozhichal shankarinte bhaki ulathelam brilliant work thane

pakshe rajmouliyude 2 filims ozhiche onum valya sambhavagal ayite thoniyitila athil thane budhijeevi kalichal magadheerayil oke kure cliched sambhavagal und,eega apara work thane pakshe ore 10 kollam kazhimpol athum outdated akum,period

----------


## ParamasivaM

> ente opinionil shakar as a director is very very overrated.. athathau kalathu aalkkaare vismayippikkaan oro techniques irakkaan ulla kzhivu undu.. ippol enikku pazhaya shankar padangal kaanumbol boradikkum, especially the part where he overdo technology.. aa technology ippol outdated aayathu kondu..
> 
> foreign audience enthiran trailer kandu post ittathu kandirunno.. making fun of it.. enthiran trailer was viral....aa periodil rasikkumengilum pinneed chinthikkumbo veruthe over aakkunna pole..
> 
> magadheera/eega okke aarkkum aa reethiyil kuttam parayilla.. for me raja mouli is way way better, but shankar has more gimmicks for box office success


Comments kananam enkil read the comments for this video.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Ee eecha etho oru foriegn padathinte scene by scene copy aanallo apart from the romantic scenes...innalu oru channelil kanichallo

----------


## michael

@GangsteR audio launch youtube link vellathum kitti kazhinaal onnu mention cheythekanae.........

----------


## Nithz



----------


## jackramsey

> Ee eecha etho oru foriegn padathinte scene by scene copy aanallo apart from the romantic scenes...innalu oru channelil kanichallo


scene by scene ? no way . plot is definitely inspired..allelum Even in Magadheera same theme alle- rebirth . but Eega was more creative,especially the scene before the interval. 
the only thing I like about Rajamouli more than Shankar is that he uses Indian technicians mostly .that too from Telugu but still there is that top quality .

----------


## K K R

Making video..anyayaam..Vikram  :Hi:

----------


## singam

*story according to internet*

Amy is the core role of story who brings things together.Vikram plays a role of villager. Amy (NRI) plays
a role of a model.Amy comes to her birth place (vikram's village) after 16years, since childhood. She
accidentally meets Vikram there. Situations brings them closer.

Once, Vikram admires her pics where she posed for her modeling. He himself dreams to
be a model someday. Meanwhile, Amy becomes a brand ambassador for a MNC and also as a PROMOTIONAL MODEL for Olympics, Beijing. She gets this opportunity defeating the so-called villain Upen,who was former brand ambassador for that MNC.

He leaks a spam video of Amy to spoil her fame. He does a lot to it, where he gets information about Vikram and his dream too.In the event, there comes a situation where,Upen gets spoiled by his own experiment failing him. (His own beauty gets spoiled by his attempt to spoil Amy)His anger develops much stronger. He uses his father's chemical factory to develop a medicine to gain his beauty back.

He wanted to test it with someone, where he remembers of Vikram, who dreams to be a
model. He uses Vikram's dream as an opportunity and cheats him to inject the chemical into him. He
also asks Vikram to body build for better results.

As a result of all this, Vikram becomes the most charming model in no time. He's being
selected to be one of the top models.Amy admires him for such a massive looks and improvements. 
She starts loving him (she already admires Vikram's character in the beginning, which now getting into love).

Vikram knows nothing about Amy's love. When everything seems going fine, there begins the side effects of the chemical.The chemical had no positive effect on Upen,which made things worse.

Interval breaks in there...

Then comes the scenes of Rapid changeover from normal Vikram to animal Vikram. His anger grows day by day on his own beauty.When he got to know the result is due to the chemical used, his grudge on Upen gets
stronger. 

Adding to it, he thinks Amy is also into this chemical injection.Upen is nowhere to be found. He hides himself.Animal Vikram going in search of Upen.Meanwhile, Amy plays a typical model, whostarts hating Vikram (due to his change in luks tat became ugly). She is getting engaged to a
rich guy.

There Vikram finds her and kidnaps her,(thinking he might get Upen by kidnapping her) But when he knows the truth, its too late.

Upen is now grown into an worse animal than Vikram. And rest is a usual Hero versus Villain, with a
slight difference of both being Animals.

----------


## GangsteR

STR @ iam_str 
#I teaser mind blowing ...Very happy for vikram
Anna.Hard work pays off !!! @pcsreeram brilliance
from the legend @i_am_amyjackson gorgeous.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Even Rajamouli is awestruck by Shankar
Sep 16, 2014


Very soon, there are possibilities for "I" to be the most favorite alphabet ever. From painting a whole train to covering all the wonders of the world in a single song, Shankar has done it all.
There can only be one Shankar. But there are traces of him in other industries. S.S. Rajamouli of 'Naan Ee' fame is one such
director who can take up the same canvas and work on big
scales like Magadheera and Eega for example.
Not just the common public, even the whole industry is
awestruck by the teaser that got screened at the high
profile audio launch of 'I' yesterday, 15th September. So
the news is, Rajamouli, the Tollywood Shankar, is
mindblown by I. Though, busy on his ambitious bilingual
project Baahubali with a record budget, he's confessing
that, "Sir ? No one can even come closer to your
grandeur and visuals"
This is indeed a great token of appreciation from a master-
director like Rajamouli who also thinks big and understands
the influence of technology in cinema.

----------


## GangsteR

I’s fastest and latest landmark
Sep 16, 2014


I, the most awaited film of director Shankar starring Vikram had its spectacular audio launch yesterday, 15 th September at Nehru Stadium Chennai. The event was a star studded affair attended by Arnold Schwarzenegger, Superstar Rajinikanth, Puneet Rajkumar, Raai Lakshmi, director Vijay, Amala Paul, Latha Rajinikanth, Aishwarya Rajinikanth, Soundarya Rajinikanth, Anirudh and many more.
The teaser of the film was also released around 8 PM last
night and within such a short span, it has had more than
one million views in just over 12 hours' time. This is said to
be an important accomplishment, for an Indian film.
If this is the response for just the teaser, one can imagine
the kind of reception that the film is going to garner upon
its release. Way to go I team!

----------


## Laleattan

#Shankar'S_"I"_movie_story_ Leaked...
ഐ സിനിമ സ്റ്റോറി
വിക്രം ഒരു ബോഡി ബിൽഡർ
കം മോഡൽ ഒരു പരീക്ഷണ മരുന്നു
കഴിച്ച് വിരൂപൻ ആവുന്നു... മരുന്ന്
ഉണ്ടാക്കിയത് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി...
വിക്രത്തിന്റെ കാമുകി വിക്രത്തിനെ കല്യാണം കഴിക്കാൻ
സമ്മതിക്കുന്നില്ല...
വിക്രം കാമുകിയെ തട്ടിക്കൊണ്ടു
പോകുന്നു...
കാമുകിയുടെ സമീപനം മൂലം വില്ലൻ
സ്വഭാവം നഷ്ടപ്പെടുന്ന
വിക്രം അവസാനം പ്രകൃതിദത്തമായ
മഞ്ഞൾ തേച്ച് പഴയ സുന്ദര
രൂപം തിരിച്ച് വരുത്തുന്നു...
പ്രകൃതിദത്തമായ
മരുന്നുകളുടെ ബ്രാൻഡ്
അംബാസ്സിഡർ ആകുന്നു...
ക്ലൈമാക്സിൽ മഞ്ചു വാര്യരും..
സിനിമയിൽ വിക്രത്തിന്റെ മഞ്ഞൾ
തോട്ടത്തിന് സമീപം ആണ്
മഞ്ചുവിന്റെ പ്രകൃതിദത്തമായ
പച്ചക്കറി തോട്ടം...
അവിടെ വച്ച്
വിക്രത്തിനെ കാണുന്ന മഞ്ചു
വിക്രത്തിനോട് ചോദിക്കുന്നു ഈ
തോട്ടത്തിലെ മഞ്ഞൾ വിറ്റാൽ
എത്ര
രൂപ കിട്ടും... അപ്പോൾ വിക്രം..
"മാക്സിമം ഒരു 5000 രൂപാ" 
അപ്പോൾ മഞ്ചു
"അത്രേം ഉണ്ടൊ??
വാ diamond വാങ്ങാം" ....

----------


## GangsteR

Arnold does it the Rajini way
Sep 16, 2014


The audio launch of I, which happened yesterday, the 15th of September, with much glare and flair was an incredible success. One of the highlights of the grand function was Arnold’s speech. The 'Terminator' walked on to the stage with the rocking 'Judgment Day' music in the background. 
Both Arnold and our 'Superstar' Rajinikanth have their own
share of followers and own way of doing things. Arnold
started his speech with a punch dialogue ‘I do things my
way’. Does it not remind us of the famous Rajini dialogue
from Padaiyappa ‘En Vazhi thani Vazhi’?
Speaking at the function Arnold said that it was wonderful
to meet Shankar and also made a request to him to cast
him in his next film. He was also pleased for the body-
builders who got a chance to showcase their talent on
such a big stage, as Arnold himself started his career as a
body-builder before going on to become a Hollywood star.
Arnold also thanked Aascar Films for all the arrangements.

----------


## GangsteR

''Vikram, I say hats off to you, as a senior actor'' - Rajini
Sep 16, 2014


Superstar Rajini is a show-stealer wherever he goes. The crowd just erupts at the sign of the man, and each gesture, wave and smile from him are greeted with thunderous applause. Yesterday's mammoth I audio launch function was no exception.
But the biggest superstar in Asia, was apparently
overwhelmed by what he saw of I yesterday, through
Vikram's performance on stage as a beast, the mind-
blowing teaser, the making video and the performances of
all the songs. When his turn to speak came up, Rajini was
as honest and real as possible and expressed his
admiration for the entire team, specially Vikram, Shankar
and Rahman.
"This event does not look like an audio launch. It looks
like a silver jubilee function of the film. The teaser makes
me eager to watch the film. Shankar has taken a higher
step with I and am sure he will touch another peak in his
next film. He has taken Tamil Cinema to Hollywood
standards right before our eyes"
Rajini also shared a chuckle-worthy story about
A.R.Rahman and Shankar
"Rahman used to go to his mom and cry telling that
Shankar is never satisfied with his music. His mother also
asked Shankar why he was troubling his son. Shankar is
that particular about what he wants."
The Superstar then turned to Vikram, who was sitting right
beside him.
"I haven't seen any actor who has sacrificed so much for
acting. I say hats off to your work, as a senior actor.
This combination has to do more movies."

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

'' I had to stop talking to people due to 'I' ''
Sep 16, 2014


The current hot topic of all the Kollywood film buffs is the grand
audio launch function of I, which happened yesterday, the September 15 th , amidst two global Superstars, Rajinikanth and Arnold, along with thousands of fans who thronged in to watch the spectacular event.
One of the high points of the event was the beastly dance
performed live by Vikram for ‘Ennodu Nee Irundhaal’.
Speaking at the function, ‘Mr. Smarty Pants’ Vikram said
that he had to go through a 3 hour make-up session to get
ready for this beastly makeover. He also thanked
Rajinikanth and Arnold for making it to the event.
He further added "Every actor would have a dream role.
But when Shankar sir narrated this script to me, I realized
that I haven't even dreamt of doing such a character.
Only he can come up with such concepts. Love you sir"
Talking about his dieting and the difficulties of staying
hungry to shed so much weight, he said:
"My hunger was nothing before the character I got to
play. But as I reduced weight, people started asking me
why I was doing this to myself. And then, I had to stop
talking to people until I got my work done. I would like to
thank my fans and family for understanding what I was
doing. My fans also stayed patient when I couldn't meet
them regularly. See you all soon in theaters."

----------


## Indhuchoodan007

Production team function nte ticket polum SG annanu ayachu koduthathre. Entho conflicts

http://www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bi...Id=3&BV_ID=@@@

----------


## Saathan

> Making video..anyayaam..Vikram


ethu page il anu? @GangsteR

----------


## nmaks

> ethu page il anu? @GangsteR



https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...type=2&theater


its awesome

----------


## GangsteR

Itintae trailer ipol manorama newsil kanichu

----------


## Saathan

> Itintae trailer ipol manorama newsil kanichu


trailer or teaser ?

----------


## GangsteR

> trailer or teaser ?


teaser........

----------


## GangsteR

> ethu page il anu? @GangsteR


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3s1G...oogle&hl=en-GB

----------


## nmaks

_25 kg kuracha vikramine kandapol sangadam thonnunu _

----------


## Nithz



----------


## nmaks

> 



suresh annan anno athu ?????

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Saathan

> 


south indian movies ellam thallal anu... 

oru telugu padathinu maximum 50-70 share alle edukkan pattu....

----------


## Viru

> 


ithe vache nokiyal kochadiyan airikum tamilile etavum valya flop

----------


## nmaks

> south indian movies ellam thallal anu... 
> 
> oru telugu padathinu maximum 50-70 share alle edukkan pattu....


_Baahubali Rajamauliyude padam allee .. 2013 shooting start ayathannu athu itrayum budget varan chansu undu 

Rajamauli allu oru junior Shanker annu_  :Band:

----------


## nmaks

> ithe vache nokiyal kochadiyan airikum tamilile etavum valya flop


_kochadaiyaan 150 cr athu thallal annee,,,,,_

----------


## nmaks



----------


## Saathan

> _Baahubali Rajamauliyude padam allee .. 2013 shooting start ayathannu athu itrayum budget varan chansu undu 
> 
> Rajamauli allu oru junior Shanker annu_


athrakku onnum varathilla... vannal engane profit akana...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

This is Actor Suriya's what's app profile pic. Status kept as: ALL THE BEST "I" TEAM! :) That's really a gr8 gesture.

----------


## nmaks

> athrakku onnum varathilla... vannal engane profit akana...


eecha irakiya pole ella languagillum irakumayirikum ....

----------


## kunjumon

budget 100 onnum aayittundaavilla... athil thazheye varu...

----------


## nmaks

> athrakku onnum varathilla... vannal engane profit akana...



http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...rabhas-Anushka

making video ithil undu kannumbol manassilagum

----------


## visakh r

> #Shankar'S_"I"_movie_story_ Leaked...ഐ സിനിമ സ്റ്റോറിവിക്രം ഒരു ബോഡി ബിൽഡർകം മോഡൽ ഒരു പരീക്ഷണ മരുന്നുകഴിച്ച് വിരൂപൻ ആവുന്നു... മരുന്ന്ഉണ്ടാക്കിയത് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി...വിക്രത്തിന്റെ കാമുകി വിക്രത്തിനെ കല്യാണം കഴിക്കാൻസമ്മതിക്കുന്നില്ല...വിക്രം കാമുകിയെ തട്ടിക്കൊണ്ടുപോകുന്നു...കാമുകിയുടെ സമീപനം മൂലം വില്ലൻസ്വഭാവം നഷ്ടപ്പെടുന്നവിക്രം അവസാനം പ്രകൃതിദത്തമായമഞ്ഞൾ തേച്ച് പഴയ സുന്ദരരൂപം തിരിച്ച് വരുത്തുന്നു...പ്രകൃതിദത്തമായമരുന്നുകളുടെ ബ്രാൻഡ്അംബാസ്സിഡർ ആകുന്നു...ക്ലൈമാക്സിൽ മഞ്ചു വാര്യരും..സിനിമയിൽ വിക്രത്തിന്റെ മഞ്ഞൾതോട്ടത്തിന് സമീപം ആണ്മഞ്ചുവിന്റെ പ്രകൃതിദത്തമായപച്ചക്കറി തോട്ടം...അവിടെ വച്ച്വിക്രത്തിനെ കാണുന്ന മഞ്ചുവിക്രത്തിനോട് ചോദിക്കുന്നു ഈതോട്ടത്തിലെ മഞ്ഞൾ വിറ്റാൽഎത്രരൂപ കിട്ടും... അപ്പോൾ വിക്രം.."മാക്സിമം ഒരു 5000 രൂപാ" അപ്പോൾ മഞ്ചു"അത്രേം ഉണ്ടൊ??വാ diamond വാങ്ങാം" ....


eth ee treadil munpu aro thamashak paranjatha...apozekum eth engane aayo...

----------


## Viru

> _kochadaiyaan 150 cr athu thallal annee,,,,,_


ellam vann thalle ane Chennai express budget thane 75 cr enganda 

ithoke aro kabadi nirathiyatha  :Doh:

----------


## AjinKrishna

> athrakku onnum varathilla... vannal engane profit akana...


100 oke undakum.. Magadheera thanne 50 kodide aduthund budget..

----------


## nmaks

> ellam vann thalle ane Chennai express budget thane 75 cr enganda 
> 
> ithoke aro kabadi nirathiyatha


sharuq salary thanna 40+cr annu  + deepika almost 10 cr undu appozhooo????? :Phhhh:

----------


## Viru

> sharuq salary thanna 40+cr annu  + deepika almost 10 cr undu appozhooo?????


addatoday.com ‏@addatoday  12 May 2013
Those who missed, here is all latest update on #ChennaiExpress ft. @iamsrk @deepikapadukone http://www.addatoday.com/2013/05/che...er-budget.html 

 :Phhhh:  :Phhhh:

----------


## nmaks

> addatoday.com ‏@addatoday  12 May 2013
> Those who missed, here is all latest update on #ChennaiExpress ft. @iamsrk @deepikapadukone http://www.addatoday.com/2013/05/che...er-budget.html …


manja news ...... not acceptable  :Phhhh:  :Phhhh:   70cr may be  ( not include salaries )

----------


## Viru

> manja news ...... not acceptable   70cr may be  ( not include salaries )


manja onum alla :Kannilkuthu:  avanmare athyavisham relaible ane may be excluding p&p airikum 

deewanede chothicha correct ariyam,enthaalum 130 cr oke bhooloka thall ane

----------


## nmaks

> manja onum alla avanmare athyavisham relaible ane may be excluding p&p airikum 
> 
> deewanede chothicha correct ariyam,enthaalum 130 cr oke bhooloka thall ane


verum 50 cr alle kuduthal .... :Ahupinne:  :Phhhh:  130 kannum ... 500cr collect cheythathallee

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> scene by scene ? no way . plot is definitely inspired..allelum Even in Magadheera same theme alle- rebirth . but Eega was more creative,especially the scene before the interval. 
> the only thing I like about Rajamouli more than Shankar is that he uses Indian technicians mostly .that too from Telugu but still there is that top quality .


Njan oru channel programil kandathanu...njan vechappol kandathu eecha ayathinu sesham samanthayude muriyil vannu avalodu contact cheyyan sramikunna aa portions ille...athinte exact original foriegn version kanikunnundarunnu..

----------


## Viru

> verum 50 cr alle kuduthal .... 130 kannum ... 500cr collect cheythathallee


kodike onum ore vilayum ille  :Very Happy:  pine 400 polum ilayirunu   :Phhhh:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> sharuq salary thanna 40+cr annu  + deepika almost 10 cr undu appozhooo?????


CE SRK Thanne Alle Prdcr  :Read:

----------


## ghostrider999

> 


ee Chennai Express ENthina ee 130 crore mudakiyathu padathil njan kandilla  :Laughing:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 


Ellaam nalla assal thallu thanne..

----------


## nmaks

> CE SRK Thanne Alle Prdcr


athukondu ?????

----------


## ParamasivaM

> CE SRK Thanne Alle Prdcr


Yes... Rohit shetty,deepika salaries kaanum..
Pinne 2-3 car vetti nirathunnundu..adhum koottaam..nothing else.

----------


## nmaks

> CE SRK Thanne Alle Prdcr



_salary vere profit vere athu anganaya kanaku 
_

----------


## nmaks

Shah Rukh Khan: The Baadshah of Bollywood demands nothing less than the best pay in Filmdom. We hear he made Rs 35 crores with ‘Jab Tak Hai Jaan’.

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Ee eecha etho oru foriegn padathinte scene by scene copy aanallo apart from the romantic scenes...innalu oru channelil kanichallo


Etha padam??

----------


## Mayavi 369

> athukondu ?????


Bhai SRK Salary 40 Cr Enn Post Cheytath Kandu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> _salary vere profit vere athu anganaya kanaku 
> _


Prdce Cheyyunna Padathil Salary Varilallo

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Yes... Rohit shetty,deepika salaries kaanum..
> Pinne 2-3 car vetti nirathunnundu..adhum koottaam..nothing else.


Shoot Cheyyanum Valya Time Eduthilla

----------


## nmaks

Salary Jan. 2013

Earning from the film, Chennai Express

$5,310,000

check :-http://www.therichest.com/celebnetworth/celeb/actors/shahrukh-khan-net-worth/

----------


## jackramsey

> Njan oru channel programil kandathanu...njan vechappol kandathu eecha ayathinu sesham samanthayude muriyil vannu avalodu contact cheyyan sramikunna aa portions ille...athinte exact original foriegn version kanikunnundarunnu..


oho . njan karuthi athum original anennu .

----------


## nmaks

> Prdce Cheyyunna Padathil Salary Varilallo


_Cinema oru kachavadam annu salary itte budget undakunne... producer enna ninayil profil athu vere_

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## EK rules

Magadheera 40 crores arnnu budjet



> 100 oke undakum.. Magadheera thanne 50 kodide aduthund budget..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> oho . njan karuthi athum original anennu .





> Njan oru channel programil kandathanu...njan vechappol kandathu eecha ayathinu sesham samanthayude muriyil vannu avalodu contact cheyyan sramikunna aa portions ille...athinte exact original foriegn version kanikunnundarunnu..





> Etha padam??


Athe eecha ku pakaram cockroach aanu....sudeep character illannu thonunnu...vere entho sambhavam aanu...but reincarnationu sesham ulla scenes copy aanu including vfx....

Cockroach 2010 film imdb

Cockroach is a romantic, black comedy. When Charlie is accidentally run over by his own wedding car, he is given another chance at life. Reincarnated as a cockroach he does everything in his power to convince his grieving widow that he has returned. He must woo her back or risk losing her forever!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## EK rules

oru 75 crores varum...telugile atbb 75 crore collect cheythittollu



> athrakku onnum varathilla... vannal engane profit akana...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Shankarnte usual script/dialogue writer Sujatha marichathinu shesham script-il oru cheriya idivundu .


Shankar Script ok ethilaa athinu athra kidu ullath...??Ellaam commercial patternil ullava thanne.....!Global theme,Packaging and presentation ithalle Shankar filmsnte attraction....!!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## nmaks

> oru 75 crores varum...telugile atbb 75 crore collect cheythittollu



_Eega (housefly in Telugu), a techno-graphical extravaganza which hit 1,200 screens globally on Friday, is setting the box office on fire. The unconventional revenge drama starring a fly in the lead has garnered Rs 46.2 crore worldwide in the first three days.
_

----------


## AjinKrishna

> Magadheera 40 crores arnnu budjet


padam irangiyittu thanne 5 varsham aayille.. ee 4-5 varshathil ithrem valya canvasil oru film edukkua enn paranjal surely 100cr undakum bahubalikku..

----------


## BangaloreaN

> padam irangiyittu thanne 5 varsham aayille.. ee 4-5 varshathil ithrem valya canvasil oru film edukkua enn paranjal surely 100cr undakum bahubalikku..


canvasinokke vila koodiyo ?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

[IMG]https://m.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-a.ak/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-0/p180x540/10616206_566562770137444_6094586099174267313_n.jpg  ?oh=c878d9f284e8082ab5398e54e8d0b680&oe=54D039D6&_  _gda__=1422818097_9a0221480bbf5bc92ad428ab7d200d18[/ IMG]

----------


## AjinKrishna

> canvasinokke vila koodiyo ?


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## jackramsey

> Shankar Script ok ethilaa athinu athra kidu ullath...??Ellaam commercial patternil ullava thanne.....!Global theme,Packaging and presentation ithalle Shankar filmsnte attraction....!!


Gentleman,Indian,Muthalvan- same theme (common man's fight against the system) anelum ithu moonnum kidu ayirunnu. Enthiran okke ayappol scriptnekkal importance technology or visually stunning scenesnu aya pole thonni.

----------


## GangsteR

ithu vallom aano  :Dntknw:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Athe eecha ku pakaram cockroach aanu....sudeep character illannu thonunnu...vere entho sambhavam aanu...but reincarnationu sesham ulla scenes copy aanu including vfx....
> 
> Cockroach 2010 film imdb
> 
> Cockroach is a romantic, black comedy. When Charlie is accidentally run over by his own wedding car, he is given another chance at life. Reincarnated as a cockroach he does everything in his power to convince his grieving widow that he has returned. He must woo her back or risk losing her forever!


Ithu inspired enne parayan pattu...porathathinu 14 mnt video aanu athu.not a movie.
Full credit koduthaalum thettillaa..itharam oru story paranjathinu...athu van vijayam aakkiyathinu...oru echaye vechu..  :salut:

----------


## Viru

> Gentleman,Indian,Muthalvan- same theme (common man's fight against the system) anelum ithu moonnum kidu ayirunnu. Enthiran okke ayappol scriptnekkal importance technology or visually stunning scenesnu aya pole thonni.


fight against corruption thana mikka shankar padagaludem base theme anniyanum,shivajiem ithe thanallae

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Ithu inspired enne parayan pattu...porathathinu 14 mnt video aanu athu.not a movie.
> Full credit koduthaalum thettillaa..itharam oru story paranjathinu...athu van vijayam aakkiyathinu...oru echaye vechu..


Oh...athu full length film alle?

Enikum eecha nannayi ishtapetta padam aanu...but ingane oru similarity oru channel programil kanichu ennu paranjatha...

----------


## sirius

> Ithu inspired enne parayan pattu...porathathinu 14 mnt video aanu athu.not a movie.Full credit koduthaalum thettillaa..itharam oru story paranjathinu...athu van vijayam aakkiyathinu...oru echaye vechu..


Njaan telangana yil vechu kanda adyatheyum avasanatheyum Telugu padam  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## GangsteR

Exclusive: I (Ai) Movie Audio Launch - Arnold
Schwarzenegger [1080p]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZSlvcY3iPk

----------


## K K R



----------


## jackramsey

Just found this on FB. 
സിനിമയില്* ഉപയോഗിക്കപ്പെടുന്ന ബ്രാഹ്മനിക് ഐടിയോളജിയെ പറ്റിയോ സവര്*ണ്ണ രാഷ്ട്രീയത്തെ പറ്റിയോ പറയുമ്പോള്* സ്ഥിരം കേള്*ക്കുന്ന നിഷ്കളങ്ക എതിര്* വാദമാണ് സിനിമയെ സിനിമ ആയി കണ്ടാല്* പോരെ , അതിലെ ജാതിയും മതവും ഒക്കെ നോക്കണോ എന്ന് .ഈ വാദം മുഖ വിലക്കെടുത്തു സാങ്കല്പികമായി സിനിമകളിലെ ജാതി മത സമവാക്യങ്ങള്* ഒന്ന് മാറ്റി നോക്കിയാല്* അറിയാം കളി .

ഉദാ : സൌത്ത് ഇന്ത്യയിലെ മെഗാ മാസ് സംവിധായകന്* ശങ്കറിന്റെ അനീതിക്കെതിരെ നിരന്തരം പോരാടുന്ന , ബിരിയാണിക്ക് ഉപ്പു കൂടിയാല്* പോലും ഗരുഡ ഉപനിഷദിലെയോ മറ്റോ സാടിസ്റ്റിക്ക് ശിക്ഷാ വിധി ഉപയോഗിച്ച് ക്രൂരമായി കൊല്ലുന്ന ബ്രാഹ്മണ നായകന്മാര്*ക്ക് പകരം നമുക്ക് വല്ല സക്കീര്* ഹുസ്സെയിനെയോ മുഹമ്മദാലിയെയോ , അല്ലെങ്കില്* പോട്ടെ അയ്യരോ അയ്യന്കാരോ ഒന്നുമല്ലാത്ത ഒരു ഹിന്ദു നക്സലൈറ്റ് നെയും നായകന്* ആയി സങ്കല്*പിക്കാം . ഗരുഡ ഉപനിഷദിനു പകരം ശരി അത്തോ , അല്ലെങ്കില്* മാവോ സൂക്തങ്ങളോ (ഇതിലൊക്കെ അത് പോലെ ചെറിയ കുറ്റങ്ങള്*ക്ക് ഇത്ര സാടിസ്ടിക് ശിക്ഷാ വിധികള്* ഉണ്ട് എന്നല്ല , ഒരു സങ്കല്പത്തിന് ) ഉപയോഗിച്ച് നായകന്* ശിക്ഷ വിധിക്കുന്നു എന്നും കരുതുക , പശ്ചാത്തലത്തില്* മാധാവാ മഹാ ദേവാ എന്ന പാട്ടിനു പകരം തക്ബീര്* വിളികളോ വിപ്ലവ സൂക്തങ്ങളോ ഉണ്ടാകട്ടെ !!!!

എന്തായിരിക്കും ആ സിനിമയുടെ ഗതി ???

നിയമം കയ്യിലെടുക്കുന്ന , അക്രമം പ്രോത്സാഹിപ്പിക്കുന്ന , പ്രതിലോമ കരമായ ആശയങ്ങള്* പ്രചരിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ഈ സിനിമകള്* നിരോധിക്കപ്പെടെണ്ടതാണ് എന്ന് പോലും നാം വാദിക്കും . പക്ഷെ ഇതേ കാര്യം തന്നെ അമ്പി അയ്യന്കാരോ ലാല്* കൃഷ്ണ വിരാടിയാ ആയ ബ്രാഹ്മണ നായകര്* കോസ്മിക് ലോ എന്നോ ഗരുഡ ഉപനിഷദ് എന്നോ ഒക്കെ പറഞ്ഞു ചെയ്യുമ്പോള്* ആര്*ത്തു വിളിച്ചു കൊണ്ട് അത് പ്രോത്സാഹിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ഹിസ്ടീരിയാ ബാധിതരായ പ്രേക്ഷകര്* നിറഞ്ഞ ജന പ്രിയ മെഗാ മാസ് ചിത്രങ്ങള്* ആയി മാറുന്നു

പൊതു ബോധത്തില്* ബ്രാഹ്മനിക് ഐടിയോളജി സൃഷ്ടിച്ചു വെച്ചിട്ടുള്ള സ്വാധീനവും വിധേയത്തവും അത്ര നിസ്സാരമല്ല , നിഷ്കളങ്കര്*ക്ക് അങ്ങനെ ആയിരിക്കാനുള്ള എല്ലാ അവകാശവും ഇന്ത്യന്* ഭരണ ഘടന നല്*കുന്നുണ്ട് , പക്ഷെ അതാണ്* യാതാര്*ത്ഥ്യം എന്ന് സ്ഥാപിക്കാന്* ശ്രമിക്കരുത് എന്ന് മാത്രം .

----------


## ballu

ente  palliiiii......oru teaser kandu...  :Swoon:   :Swoon: ..Anyaayam ...!!!!

----------


## nryn

> Njan oru channel programil kandathanu...njan vechappol kandathu eecha ayathinu sesham samanthayude muriyil vannu avalodu contact cheyyan sramikunna aa portions ille...athinte exact original foriegn version kanikunnundarunnu..


Its a short film. Direct lift onnum alla.

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Oh...athu full length film alle?
> 
> Enikum eecha nannayi ishtapetta padam aanu...but ingane oru similarity oru channel programil kanichu ennu paranjatha...


Njaan ippo kandu athu..youtube il undayirunnu...nannayittundu I must admit!
sambhavam inspired thanne.. Eecha aayulla contact onnumilla pakshe ithil.. That's all Rajamouli's master work.

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Njaan telangana yil vechu kanda adyatheyum avasanatheyum Telugu padam


Maryada raman kandathalle

----------


## Jo Johnson

> padam irangiyittu thanne 5 varsham aayille.. ee 4-5 varshathil ithrem valya canvasil oru film edukkua enn paranjal surely 100cr undakum bahubalikku..


Infact ellaavarudeyum remuneration thanne ethrayo koodi kaanum...!!

I'ku Shankar-Vikram-ARR remuneration thanne kaanum oru 70 Cr....!!3 Yearsnte work aanennu orkanam...!!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ente  palliiiii......oru teaser kandu...  ..Anyaayam ...!!!!


Athaanu Shankars speciality.....!!

----------


## GangsteR

> ente  palliiiii......oru teaser kandu...  ..Anyaayam ...!!!!


ipozhano kanunnae!!!

----------


## sirius

> Maryada raman kandathalle


Illa.....59% aayi....INI veetil chennittu baaki download cheyenam....Maghadheera keralathil thirichu vannittu Kandu.....dheera

----------


## ballu

> Athaanu Shankars speciality.....!!



kore naalu munne i was arguing with someone in other lang thread that SS is better than shanker ennu ...i take it back .... :Laughing:  
he is just taking it to the international level putting all of bollywood behind..!!



> ipozhano kanunnae!!!


 :Yes:  ennu anu TV yil kandathu ... first look motion picture ishtayilayirunu ....gangster notify cheythathu kandayirunu pakshe trailer appo kaanan pattila ....

----------


## ballu

SG de stills vellathum vanno? pulli ano main villain ...anghe anu enki super lotto ... Audio releaseinu pulli endayiruno ??

----------


## Jo Johnson

> kore naalu munne i was arguing with someone in other lang thread that SS is better than shanker ennu ...i take it back .... 
> he is just taking it to the international level putting all of bollywood behind..!!
> 
> 
>  ennu anu TV yil kandathu ... first look motion picture ishtayilayirunu ....gangster notify cheythathu kandayirunu pakshe trailer appo kaanan pattila ....


Sivaji timeil njaanum kure kutapeduthiyirunnu....but pinneed Sivaji pinneyum pinneyum kaanumbozhum oru resamaanu....! :Laughing: 

Chila kathi scenes ipozhum unsahikable thanne....but 3 manikooril 75%um entertainment tharunna padathil chila kathikal ok angu sahikaam...pinnalla...!!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> SG de stills vellathum vanno? pulli ano main villain ...anghe anu enki super lotto ... Audio releaseinu pulli endayiruno ??


Vikrathinte chavitu vaangaan ulla valla cheriya villain role vallathum aakum.....!!

Thokku vendaannu vachu superstardomvum tholachu anyanaatil poyi prathaapakaalathu thante shinkidi aayi abhinayicha nadante chavitu shaddipurathu kidannu kollaan aanu angerde yogam...!! :Laughing:

----------


## amalthoppil

> SG de stills vellathum vanno? pulli ano main villain ...anghe anu enki super lotto ... Audio releaseinu pulli endayiruno ??


Manoramyil paranjekkunnad - vikaram nenjithathu ittu chavittu kodukkanad GOPI aashan aanennu

----------


## ballu

> Sivaji timeil njaanum kure kutapeduthiyirunnu....but pinneed Sivaji pinneyum pinneyum kaanumbozhum oru resamaanu....!
> 
> Chila kathi scenes ipozhum unsahikable thanne....but 3 manikooril 75%um entertainment tharunna padathil chila kathikal ok angu sahikaam...pinnalla...!!


Gentleman thotte shanker padangal onnum miss akiyitu illa ...pakshe pinne pinne same plot thanne ella padathilum edan  thodanghi ...visual extravaganza anu enu enkilum content illatha pole ...Sivaji njan full kanditu illa ...padam kanda atrem rasam annu .. like you know that its a bull scene but you still enjoy it ... :Laughing: 

pakshe enthitran kandu njan vaayum polichi erunitundu .... :Laughing:

----------


## veecee

> SG de stills vellathum vanno? pulli ano main villain ...anghe anu enki super lotto ... Audio releaseinu pulli endayiruno ??


illa, main villain is upan patel, audio release nu angere vilichilla, entho prashnam undu

----------


## veecee

> Gentleman thotte shanker padangal onnum miss akiyitu illa ...pakshe pinne pinne same plot thanne ella padathilum edan  thodanghi ...visual extravaganza anu enu enkilum content illatha pole ...Sivaji njan full kanditu illa ...padam kanda atrem rasam annu .. like you know that its a bull scene but you still enjoy it ...
> 
> pakshe enthitran kandu njan vaayum polichi erunitundu ....


shivaji last portions kidu anu, motta boss  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

> kore naalu munne i was arguing with someone in other lang thread that SS is better than shanker ennu ...i take it back .... 
> he is just taking it to the international level putting all of bollywood behind..!!
> 
> 
>  ennu anu TV yil kandathu ... first look motion picture ishtayilayirunu ....gangster notify cheythathu kandayirunu pakshe trailer appo kaanan pattila ....


enthu patti, innalae kandillallo...innalae ividae arumadam aarnu

----------


## veecee

> Manoramyil paranjekkunnad - vikaram nenjithathu ittu chavittu kodukkanad GOPI aashan aanennu


vazhiyilla, aa underwear ittu nilkunnathu okke body builders anu, with kidu body, making video il undu.

----------


## GangsteR

> illa, main villain is upan patel, audio release nu angere vilichilla, entho prashnam undu


manorama news allae fake aakum...mammookaa audio launchil vannu ennu paranja teams aanu

----------


## ballu

> Vikrathinte chavitu vaangaan ulla valla cheriya villain role vallathum aakum.....!!
> 
> Thokku vendaannu vachu superstardomvum tholachu anyanaatil poyi prathaapakaalathu thante shinkidi aayi abhinayicha nadante chavitu shaddipurathu kidannu kollaan aanu angerde yogam...!!


hehe ...rajaputranil shinkadi aye abhinayicha nadante cinemayil villain ...cinemayil onnum predict cheyan pattula ...:)
pakshe chilapo kidu role anu enkilo...onnum parayan pattula...




> Manoramyil paranjekkunnad - vikaram nenjithathu ittu chavittu kodukkanad GOPI aashan aanennu


hmm....ei eppo stillsil kaanunna ah monster SG anno .... :Dntknw:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> shivaji last portions kidu anu, motta boss


Sivaji chila portions ozhichu nirthiyal a star vehicle entertainment enna nilayil kidu thanne.....!!

----------


## veecee

> hmm....ei eppo stillsil kaanunna ah monster SG anno ....


anniyan il mani cheyta pole valla role um akum  :Beee:

----------


## veecee

> Sivaji chila portions ozhichu nirthiyal a star vehicle entertainment enna nilayil kidu thanne.....!!


ya, shankar film with aa rajni elements 
songs okke pola pola  :cheers:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> hehe ...rajaputranil shinkadi aye abhinayicha nadante cinemayil villain ...cinemayil onnum predict cheyan pattula ...:)
> pakshe chilapo kidu role anu enkilo...onnum parayan pattula...
> 
> 
> 
> hmm....ei eppo stillsil kaanunna ah monster SG anno ....


Eniku thonnunnilla......haa ini enthenkilum surprise storeil undaavumo ennu padam irangumbol ariyaam....!!

----------


## KulFy



----------


## Jo Johnson

> anniyan il mani cheyta pole valla role um akum


yeah....athrayokeye kaanuu......but anganeyenkil njan SGye pachak theri vilikum......Inganeyum undo oru manushyan....! :Laughing:

----------


## veecee

> 


aa glass vechekunnathu gopi annan alle @ballu @Jo Johnson

----------


## ballu

> illa, main villain is upan patel, audio release nu angere vilichilla, entho prashnam undu


oh ...enghane oru report kandirunu ...evide postum cheythu enna thonunne ...

Jeez...ee upen patel oke ka kashinu abhinayikan ariyatha teams annu ....

vilichilla ennu urappu anno ... :Thinking:  




> shivaji last portions kidu anu, motta boss


valiya orma onnum illa ...oru copterilo matto eranghi varana scene orma undu ..



> enthu patti, innalae kandillallo...innalae ividae arumadam aarnu


veetil arum illa ....oru load pets ondu ...avarku food undakiyum koduthum day theerunnu kitti .... :Vandivittu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> oh ...enghane oru report kandirunu ...evide postum cheythu enna thonunne ...
> 
> Jeez...ee upen patel oke ka kashinu abhinayikan ariyatha teams annu ....
> 
> vilichilla ennu urappu anno ... 
> 
> 
> 
> valiya orma onnum illa ...oru copterilo matto eranghi varana scene orma undu ..
> ...


Oho....ningade veedu oru mrugashaala aanalle.... :Vandivittu:

----------


## ballu

> anniyan il mani cheyta pole valla role um akum



 :Laughing:  ...ath oru role ayirunu .... :Laughing:   pakshe malayalathil oru cinemayil hero ayal kitunathinte 5 or 10 eratti cash kitti ennu ketitundu !!



> Eniku thonnunnilla......haa ini enthenkilum surprise storeil undaavumo ennu padam irangumbol ariyaam....!!


onnum parayan pattula ....ee maaraka hype oke kaaranam release timeil tick kittan paadu ayirikum ...netil oke bhoologa hype avum alle teaser koode vanna shesham ...



> aa glass vechekunnathu gopi annan alle @ballu @Jo Johnson


onnume puriyale ...pakshe thazhe ullathu upen patel annu

----------


## ballu

> Oho....ningade veedu oru mrugashaala aanalle....


cheriya thothil .... :Ahupinne:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> aa glass vechekunnathu gopi annan alle @ballu @Jo Johnson


SG aanennu kandaal parayillaa.... :Laughing:

----------


## baazigar89

> aa glass vechekunnathu gopi annan alle @ballu @Jo Johnson


ente ponno  :Ho:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ente ponno


enthei...?athupole simple aayitulla getups ningak ishtamalle..??dont they like...? :Girl Crazy:

----------


## veecee

> Oho....ningade veedu oru mrugashaala aanalle....


junior mandrake ile paravoor bharathane pole anu ballu  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> junior mandrake ile paravoor bharathane pole anu ballu


 :Adhupinne:  :Adhupinne:  :Adhupinne:

----------


## baazigar89

> enthei...?athupole simple aayitulla getups ningak ishtamalle..??dont they like...?


pinne...  :Vandivittu:

----------


## nickynicky

> sharuq salary thanna 40+cr annu  + deepika almost 10 cr undu appozhooo?????


salary oke included ano making budget?
analum etrem budget varoo?
vivra avkasha niyama prakraam,,,detailed bill chodichallo?

----------


## sirius

> cheriya thothil ....


Tvm ile avastha aano ??  :Thinking:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> salary oke included ano making budget?
> analum etrem budget varoo?
> vivra avkasha niyama prakraam,,,detailed bill chodichallo?


budgetil allaathe pinne collectionil kootaan patumo remuneration...?? :Laughing:

----------


## amalthoppil

> vazhiyilla, aa underwear ittu nilkunnathu okke body builders anu, with kidu body, making video il undu.


yea..body didnt match but face do.. have a close up look

----------


## ballu

> junior mandrake ile paravoor bharathane pole anu ballu


athinu enghane pedichu odanada ...  :Dry: 




> Tvm ile avastha aano ??


alla ekm ..randu divasam ayitu leave annu ... :Vandivittu:

----------


## ITV

> ee padam erangi oru 1 or 2 month ethu padam erangiyalumm ...valare kastam ayirikumm....audience expectaions will change fro movies.. and it will take some time to get it lower.. athu kondu ee film thane min 2 thaavana enkilum alukal kanum


Wrong 

Audience maari suhruthe
Innu C V KUMAR's Thirumurugan Entertainmentnte banneril oru padam vannaal athu audienceil undaakkunna vishwasam and positive vibe ariyanamenkil more than techies, students and sadha audiencenodu chodichu nokkoo. Attakathi, Pizza, Soodhu Kavvuum, Thegidi, Mundasupatti, Sarabham all were hits because of positive report from audience. Only Initial can be created with hype, nothing else and nothings will get affected.
I will be accepted if good, else trashed.
If good, expectation bar will be raised for next Shankar movie only and not a benchmark for other movies

----------


## john1234

hope this handwork & dedication pays off..

----------


## sirius

> athinu enghane pedichu odanada ... alla ekm ..randu divasam ayitu leave annu ...


Njaan vicharichu tvm I'll veedu okke eduthu abide koodi ennu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Wrong 
> 
> Audience maari suhruthe
> Innu C V KUMAR's Thirumurugan Entertainmentnte banneril oru padam vannaal athu audienceil undaakkunna vishwasam and positive vibe ariyanamenkil more than techies, students and sadha audiencenodu chodichu nokkoo. Attakathi, Pizza, Soodhu Kavvuum, Thegidi, Mundasupatti, Sarabham all were hits because of positive report from audience. Only Initial can be created with hype, nothing else and nothings will get affected.
> I will be accepted if good, else trashed.
> If good, expectation bar will be raised for next Shankar movie only and not a benchmark for other movies


sheriyaanu...Ellaam Hits thanne...But avayude collection koodi onnu thattichu nokuu...apol ariyaam ethra maathram received aanennu.....!!

Best example aanu 7-am arivu and velayudham...!!7-am arivu van hypeil vannu nashtam undaakiya padam....!!velayudham valiya hype illaathe vannu hit aaya padam...!!randinteyum overall gross thatichu nokiyaal 7-am arivu will be bigger...!!

----------


## ITV

> Infact ellaavarudeyum remuneration thanne ethrayo koodi kaanum...!!
> 
> I'ku Shankar-Vikram-ARR remuneration thanne kaanum oru 70 Cr....!!3 Yearsnte work aanennu orkanam...!!


Vikram 10 paisa so far vaangiyittilla. After release, padam hit aaya shesham mathiyennu Shankar paranjathaayi oru report kandu

----------


## ITV

> sheriyaanu...Ellaam Hits thanne...But avayude collection koodi onnu thattichu nokuu...apol ariyaam ethra maathram received aanennu.....!!
> 
> Best example aanu 7-am arivu and velayudham...!!7-am arivu van hypeil vannu nashtam undaakiya padam....!!velayudham valiya hype illaathe vannu hit aaya padam...!!randinteyum overall gross thatichu nokiyaal 7-am arivu will be bigger...!!


You took it in the wrong perspective.
His point was other movies will be affected because of the level this might achieve then ennathaanu. It was not box office he was mentioning. Oro padavum ethu mindsetil kaananamennu innathe audiencene padippikkendathillallo. Next Gautam Menon padam ellaavarum Gautham padamaayum A R Murugadoss padam pulliyudethum Mani Rathnam padam Maniyudethum enna linele pokoo. "I" has got nothing to do with other movies. If it works, it'll raise Shankar's expectation level for his next only

----------


## ballu

> Njaan vicharichu tvm I'll veedu okke eduthu abide koodi ennu


veedu eduthu pakshe rent annu  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> You took it in the wrong perspective.
> His point was other movies will be affected because of the level this might achieve then ennathaanu. It was not box office he was mentioning. Oro padavum ethu mindsetil kaananamennu innathe audiencene padippikkendathillallo. Next Gautam Menon padam ellaavarum Gautham padamaayum A R Murugadoss padam pulliyudethum Mani Rathnam padam Maniyudethum enna linele pokoo. "I" has got nothing to do with other movies. If it works, it'll raise Shankar's expectation level for his next only


Anganeyaanenkil sheriyaanu.....!!But Iyum Kathiyum orumichirakunnath randu filmsnum nashtamundaakumennu nissamshayam parayaam.....!!Kathik thanne aayirikum screen count kuravu....!!No doubt...!!

----------


## ITV

> Anganeyaanenkil sheriyaanu.....!!But Iyum Kathiyum orumichirakunnath randu filmsnum nashtamundaakumennu nissamshayam parayaam.....!!Kathik thanne aayirikum screen count kuravu....!!No doubt...!!


99.99% chance illa for simultaneous release as song shoot is still pending. 

Kaththi Lyca production Innu press meet nadathi Deepawali release confirm cheythu

Also VFF has got a good set of screens for Poojai mainly because of Hari and Vishal's back to back hits Pandiyanadu and Naan Sigappu Manithan.

Athumalla I orupaadu languagesil Ulla sthithikku need a simultaneous release too. Aascar films within one month manage cheyyaan chances are less. Pinne Shankar date paranjaal minimum one month notice period aanallo, example Sivaji,Endhiran...

Pinne ee wide release kondaanu ee issues and also piracy problems. Minimum time max collection athaanallo ippozhathe soothravakyam. Still remember Thirumalai- Aanjaneya-Pithamagan time
Vijay Ajith Suriya Vikram together 
I think that never happened later

----------


## Makarand

Kandathu vachanel SG cheythathu mandatharam avane vazhiyulllooo..Njan kadutha oru Shankar fan anu. Ennalum parayumbol parayanamallo..Muthalvan ozhike baakiella filmsilum villaianmaar koothara ayirunnu..Onnum perform cheyan illathavar..(Barring double roles). Ithu engane avumo ennu kandariyam..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Kandathu vachanel SG cheythathu mandatharam avane vazhiyulllooo..Njan kadutha oru Shankar fan anu. Ennalum parayumbol parayanamallo..Muthalvan ozhike baakiella filmsilum villaianmaar koothara ayirunnu..Onnum perform cheyan illathavar..(Barring double roles). Ithu engane avumo ennu kandariyam..


Anniyan villain prakashraj moshamaayi thonniyitilla....

----------


## Indhuchoodan007

> vazhiyilla, aa underwear ittu nilkunnathu okke body builders anu, with kidu body, making video il undu.


Manorama il paranjath , aa chavittuna shot SG aanu social medias il talk undennu mathra. Alland SG aanu paranjitila.

Bt Audio function nu ticket polum ayachu koduthilla, pbms undennu paranjitund.

----------


## Indhuchoodan007

> Anniyan villain prakashraj moshamaayi thonniyitilla....


Anniyan il villian um vikram alle.. pinnae society lae pbms.. Prakashraj nae main villanayt consider cheiyan patuo

----------


## Makarand

> hehe ...rajaputranil shinkadi aye abhinayicha nadante cinemayil villain ...cinemayil onnum predict cheyan pattula ...:)
> pakshe chilapo kidu role anu enkilo...onnum parayan pattula...
> 
> 
> 
> hmm....ei eppo stillsil kaanunna ah monster SG anno ....


SG annan Shankarine kure praise cheythittundu. Enne ee roppathil...athava ithu poloru roopathil sankalpikkan addehathinu kazhinjathu thanne addehathinte vijayamanu etc..

----------


## Makarand

> Anniyan villain prakashraj moshamaayi thonniyitilla....


Athu villain ayittu kanan pattillallo..

----------


## Makarand

> Manorama il paranjath , aa chavittuna shot SG aanu social medias il talk undennu mathra. Alland SG aanu paranjitila.
> 
> Bt Audio function nu ticket polum ayachu koduthilla, pbms undennu paranjitund.


Entha issue? Role kuranjupoyittano? Ini dubbingum vere vallavarum nao..? (@ teaser kanditu angerkku dialogue undavumennu thanne thonnunnilla..)

----------


## ballu

> SG annan Shankarine kure praise cheythittundu. Enne ee roppathil...athava ithu poloru roopathil sankalpikkan addehathinu kazhinjathu thanne addehathinte vijayamanu etc..


appo SG thanne .... :Laughing:

----------


## Vahimon

Suresh gopi vallatha oru prashnakkaaran thanne

----------


## xeon

> Anniyan villain prakashraj moshamaayi thonniyitilla....


But medias okke negative aayi rate cheythu

----------


## xeon

> Entha issue? Role kuranjupoyittano? Ini dubbingum vere vallavarum nao..? (@ teaser kanditu angerkku dialogue undavumennu thanne thonnunnilla..)


Theneecha kuthi chavunna doctor role aarikum

----------


## xeon

> Manorama il paranjath , aa chavittuna shot SG aanu social medias il talk undennu mathra. Alland SG aanu paranjitila.
> 
> Bt Audio function nu ticket polum ayachu koduthilla, pbms undennu paranjitund.


Athu thokku kondu chellan permission illathondakum

----------


## EK rules

chance und film 2 part anennu kettu



> padam irangiyittu thanne 5 varsham aayille.. ee 4-5 varshathil ithrem valya canvasil oru film edukkua enn paranjal surely 100cr undakum bahubalikku..

----------


## EK rules

athokke thallal anu bhai...full share 40 crores ollu



> _Eega (housefly in Telugu), a techno-graphical extravaganza which hit 1,200 screens globally on Friday, is setting the box office on fire. The unconventional revenge drama starring a fly in the lead has garnered Rs 46.2 crore worldwide in the first three days.
> _

----------


## ITV

http://www.metromatinee.com/news-art...io-launch-9420

----------


## GangsteR

Suresh Gopi overlooked for 'Ai' audio launch.


The audio and teaser of Shankar's dream project 'Ai' were
released with much fanfare last day amid the presence of
a whole host of icons including Hollywood star Arnold
Schwarznegger, Indian cinema's enduring superstar
Rajnikanth. But one name which was conspicuous by its
absence is that of Malayalam star and national award
winner Suresh Gopi, who happens to be the main
antagonist in this Vikram starrer.
There are a lot of rumours regarding the omission of
Suresh Gopi from the list of invitees. Some say that the
actor has a bad equation with the production team of the
movie. The protracted schedule of the movie coincided
many times with the actor's Malayalam commitments and
this led to differences of opinion, it is said. Whatever be
the case Malayali film lovers will be hoping that their
favourite action hero will make a massive impact in 'Ai'
whatever be the extraneous issues!

----------


## GangsteR

Ee reportil SG main antagonist ennu parayunnundallo...btb ingeru evidae chennaalum preshnam aanallo, avidae poyi shankarineyum teri vilicho  :Dntknw:

----------


## anupkerb1

> 99.99% chance illa for simultaneous release as song shoot is still pending. 
> 
> Kaththi Lyca production Innu press meet nadathi Deepawali release confirm cheythu
> 
> Also VFF has got a good set of screens for Poojai mainly because of Hari and Vishal's back to back hits Pandiyanadu and Naan Sigappu Manithan.
> 
> Athumalla I orupaadu languagesil Ulla sthithikku need a simultaneous release too. Aascar films within one month manage cheyyaan chances are less. Pinne Shankar date paranjaal minimum one month notice period aanallo, example Sivaji,Endhiran...
> 
> Pinne ee wide release kondaanu ee issues and also piracy problems. Minimum time max collection athaanallo ippozhathe soothravakyam. Still remember Thirumalai- Aanjaneya-Pithamagan time
> ...


2 movie deepavali varan chance kuravanuu ...

----------


## GangsteR

> 2 movie deepavali varan chance kuravanuu ...


kaththi diwali rlz innalae officially confirm aayi...ini ithintae karyam koodi arinjal mathi

----------


## AjinKrishna

> Infact ellaavarudeyum remuneration thanne ethrayo koodi kaanum...!!
> 
> I'ku Shankar-Vikram-ARR remuneration thanne kaanum oru 70 Cr....!!3 Yearsnte work aanennu orkanam...!!


 :Yes3:  :Yes3:  :Yes3:

----------


## xeon

> Ee reportil SG main antagonist ennu parayunnundallo...btb ingeru evidae chennaalum preshnam aanallo, avidae poyi shankarineyum teri vilicho


SG  oru randu week munpu mediasil okke vannu paranjirunnu angeranu main antagonist ennu.. So suspense polichenu ulla deshaythilakum Shankar audio launchil SG annane vilikkanje

----------


## xeon

> kaththi diwali rlz innalae officially confirm aayi...ini ithintae karyam koodi arinjal mathi


Ithu Diwali release samsayamanu .. Athu kaththi ullondonnumalla. song engaandu theeran ille

----------


## Indhuchoodan007

> Entha issue? Role kuranjupoyittano? Ini dubbingum vere vallavarum nao..? (@ teaser kanditu angerkku dialogue undavumennu thanne thonnunnilla..)


http://www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bi...Id=3&BV_ID=@@@

Date issues aanu paranjekkunae.. 

Bt functionu main villain, baki supporting actors onnum vannillalo.. ellarkm date issue ano

----------


## Indhuchoodan007

> kaththi diwali rlz innalae officially confirm aayi...ini ithintae karyam koodi arinjal mathi


Thalaiva, Jilla ku okk polae last min vijay film nu enthelm pbm evdunnelum varum. This tym nalla strong reason aanu.

----------


## GangsteR

> SG  oru randu week munpu mediasil okke vannu paranjirunnu angeranu main antagonist ennu.. So suspense polichenu ulla deshaythilakum Shankar audio launchil SG annane vilikkanje


athu angeru shootingnu kayariyapolae paranjataanu villain aanennu.... ithu verae ento issue , ingerkku igo complex okkae aavashyatil koodutal ullathu kondu chilapl manapoorvam pokanjatakum

----------


## GangsteR

> Thalaiva, Jilla ku okk polae last min vijay film nu enthelm pbm evdunnelum varum. This tym nalla strong reason aanu.


enikku thonunnu I diwali rlz aakilla...Kaththi diwali rlz cheyan randu divasam munpu putiya pblm varum anganae ithum rlz aakilla....avasanam Poojai solo rlz cheyyum

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Aa jetti ittu idi medikunna aalku nalla body undallo...sg annanu ithra body undo? Pinne aa theneecha kuthunnathu sg aanennu oru urappumila....

Co artists ellarum audio releasinu vannarunno? Santhanam?? Upen patel??
Invitation kittiyittum ikka poyille....kamalhasante still onnun kandila...

----------


## Indhuchoodan007

> enikku thonunnu I diwali rlz aakilla...Kaththi diwali rlz cheyan randu divasam munpu putiya pblm varum anganae ithum rlz aakilla....avasanam Poojai solo rlz cheyyum


Athu thanyya vishal nte pradheekshayum!.

Puthiya pbm vaendalo . Lyca prodctns thanne mathyallo. TN il ipo ettavm sensitve issue aanu srilankan issue. 

Uthama villain oct 2 nu allae.

----------


## anupkerb1

> kaththi diwali rlz innalae officially confirm aayi...ini ithintae karyam koodi arinjal mathi


Athu producr cnfrmat ale . . tn release cnfirm cheyunathu amma anu. . releas day 2 mune ariyan pato . . . thalaiva timl ula chelu case ala . . ths tym smethg big , . srilankan ,rajapaks. . . lyca productn vechu tn releas tane doubt anu . . depavali kazhjalum

----------


## PunchHaaji

> enikku thonunnu I diwali rlz aakilla...Kaththi diwali rlz cheyan randu divasam munpu putiya pblm varum anganae ithum rlz aakilla....avasanam Poojai solo rlz cheyyum


Anegan diwali release alle?

----------


## xeon

> enikku thonunnu I diwali rlz aakilla...Kaththi diwali rlz cheyan randu divasam munpu putiya pblm varum anganae ithum rlz aakilla....avasanam Poojai solo rlz cheyyum


Twist .. .....

----------


## wayanadan

*athenthaayaalum moshamaayi poyi*

----------


## xeon

> Anegan diwali release alle?


Ah ini athum koode verathente kurave ollu

----------


## xeon

> *athenthaayaalum moshamaayi poyi*


Avide poyi ivuduthe pole jaada kaanichu kaanum...
Udayannu thaarathil pachaalam parayum pole.. ithu sthalam tamil naadanu.. aarum undaakilla jaada kaanan..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Avide poyi ivuduthe pole jaada kaanichu kaanum...
> Udayannu thaarathil pachaalam parayum pole.. ithu sthalam tamil naadanu.. aarum undaakilla jaada kaanan..


Inger aarumaayum othu pokillalloo.....!Ithupole career thulacha oru Egoist superstar vere undaavilla...!

----------


## mallufan

> Inger aarumaayum othu pokillalloo.....!Ithupole career thulacha oru Egoist superstar vere undaavilla...!


Allel thanne pulli over aayittu typecast aayippoyi..pinne shajidem ranji panikkardem stock-um theernnu..Athondu totally blame pullikkalla..pakshe ippozhum ingeru 50 lakhs okke chodikkunnathu albhutham aanu..

----------


## wayanadan

> Avide poyi ivuduthe pole jaada kaanichu kaanum...
> Udayannu thaarathil pachaalam parayum pole.. ithu sthalam tamil naadanu.. aarum undaakilla jaada kaanan..


*keralathil numam aanann fans padambahishkarikkum*  :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Allel thanne pulli over aayittu typecast aayippoyi..pinne shajidem ranji panikkardem stock-um theernnu..Athondu totally blame pullikkalla..pakshe ippozhum ingeru 50 lakhs okke chodikkunnathu albhutham aanu..


Shajiyum Renjiyum poyathu kaaranamaanu SGyude career ingane aayath ennaano parayunnath...? :Laughing: 

SG orupaad mistakes cheythu thulachathaanu..!

----------


## GangsteR

> Athu thanyya vishal nte pradheekshayum!.
> 
> Puthiya pbm vaendalo . Lyca prodctns thanne mathyallo. TN il ipo ettavm sensitve issue aanu srilankan issue. 
> 
> Uthama villain oct 2 nu allae.


Uttama Villain oct 2 rlz illa....jayayae velluvilicha polaeya lycayudae ipozhatae nilapaadu, entaakumennu kandu tannae ariyaam

----------


## xeon

> Uttama Villain oct 2 rlz illa....jayayae velluvilicha polaeya lycayudae ipozhatae nilapaadu, entaakumennu kandu tannae ariyaam


Jayaye evide vellu vilichu? AA press meet briefing kandittu oru velluviliyum illallo..

----------


## GangsteR

> Athu producr cnfrmat ale . . tn release cnfirm cheyunathu amma anu. . releas day 2 mune ariyan pato . . . thalaiva timl ula chelu case ala . . ths tym smethg big , . srilankan ,rajapaks. . . lyca productn vechu tn releas tane doubt anu . . depavali kazhjalum


ithokae padam cheyum munpae vj n Murugadoss alochikanam aarnu....ividae verae producers illaanjittano sl poyekunnathu, antony perumbavoornodu paranjieunel angeru cheytanae...lalettanu oru guest role enkilum kodukanam ennu matram  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> Anegan diwali release alle?


alla...ee year doubt aanum may be xmas

----------


## GangsteR

> *athenthaayaalum moshamaayi poyi*


ikkayodu kanicha polae shankarnodu kalikkaan poyi kanum...shankar annan pha pullae ennu paranju odichu

----------


## xeon

> Shajiyum Renjiyum poyathu kaaranamaanu SGyude career ingane aayath ennaano parayunnath...?
> 
> SG orupaad mistakes cheythu thulachathaanu..!


Athe sambhavam athonnumaarikkilla..

*SG annan padathil scientist aanallo.. (rocket vidunna scientist aano ennu ariyilla.. ettan paranja pole vittu vittu thalarunnu type)
Appo SG full time oru labil aarikkum. Athinu kodambakkathu vallom aarikku set ittu koduthe..
SG nokkumbo Chiyaanum Aamyum shankarum remaining crew okke  aadunnu padunnu foreign countriesil poyi armaadikkunnu ..
Paavam annae oru pacha vettathil iruthi kaanum...

Pakshe enikku manasilakatha oru kaaryam undu ee filmsil ellam valiya pullikalaaya scientistsine kaanikkumbo enthina ee pacha vettam*

----------


## GangsteR

> Jayaye evide vellu vilichu? AA press meet briefing kandittu oru velluviliyum illallo..


enthu preshnam vannaalum swantam banneril tannae diwalikku irakumennu paranju innalae

----------


## raamzcool

Ikka Dubaiyil aayirunnu. ....pinne kamal hassan-num vanitillaa. ..ithokke manorama adichu vidunna news aanu....ikka kamal hassante kude irikunnu ennokke.....

----------


## xeon

> ikkayodu kanicha polae shankarnodu kalikkaan poyi kanum...shankar annan pha pullae ennu paranju odichu


*Anganaengi Shankar pani vaangum urappa. legal action undakum.. Copyright dialouge aanu...

Copyright violation ... Shankar azhi ennum*

----------


## xeon

> enthu preshnam vannaalum swantam banneril tannae diwalikku irakumennu paranju innalae


Enthu preshnam vannalum ennu udesichathu ippolathe issues alle? Jaya ithuvare sceneil vannittillallo

----------


## xeon

> enthu preshnam vannaalum swantam banneril tannae diwalikku irakumennu paranju innalae


Enthu preshnam vannalum ennu udesichathu ippolathe issues alle? Jaya ithuvare sceneil vannittillallo

----------


## xeon

> Ikka Dubaiyil aayirunnu. ....pinne kamal hassan-num vanitillaa. ..ithokke manorama adichu vidunna news aanu....ikka kamal hassante kude irikunnu ennokke.....



Jetty okke ittu camerakku munnil nilkkan guts venongi athu Kamal or Chiyaan aokke aakanam..

SG angan eninnal pattarikkum

----------


## Indhuchoodan007

> Uttama Villain oct 2 rlz illa....jayayae velluvilicha polaeya lycayudae ipozhatae nilapaadu, entaakumennu kandu tannae ariyaam


Oru cheriya reasn vach thalaiva TN release prev day block cheithu. Apo ithrem strong reasn ullapozho..

----------


## ITV

> 2 movie deepavali varan chance kuravanuu ...


Pandokke 4-5 padangalaayirunnu Pongal,and Deepawalikkokke, ippo max 2, 3 polum illa

Pokkiri-Aazhwar-Thamirabharani-Thiruvilaiyadal Aarambham

ATM - Vel - Polladhavan - Machakkaran

Thamizhan-Gemini-Thamizh

Thirumalai-Aanjaneya-Pithamagan

Ippo oru big star release only

----------


## xeon

> Oru cheriya reasn vach thalaiva TN release prev day block cheithu. Apo ithrem strong reasn ullapozho..


Athu vendar movies alle.. ithu LYCA

World's 3rd richest production company

Namukku nokkam...

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## xeon

> 


Chiyyante ee figure ellarum accept cheyyuo ?

----------


## nmaks

Epic Selfie #Chiyaan With #WETA Workshop Team

----------


## mallufan

> Shajiyum Renjiyum poyathu kaaranamaanu SGyude career ingane aayath ennaano parayunnath...?
> 
> SG orupaad mistakes cheythu thulachathaanu..!


Athalla..avararunnallo SG-de main thuruppucheettu..Avaru form out aavukayum pinne mothathil malayalathil theeppori-dialogue padangal outdated aavukayum cheythappo annante main kachodam pootti..athoru kaaranam aanenne kavi uddeshichulloo.. :Vandivittu:

----------


## Indhuchoodan007

> Athu vendar movies alle.. ithu LYCA
> 
> World's 3rd richest production company
> 
> Namukku nokkam...


Kathhi teaserum nalae allae..

----------


## ITV

> Jetty okke ittu camerakku munnil nilkkan guts venongi athu Kamal or Chiyaan aokke aakanam..
> 
> SG angan eninnal pattarikkum


(A) padam heroes kazhinjal mikkavaarum Malayalam Cinemayil ettavum kooduthal underwear ittu abhinayichathu SG annanaanu

Yuvajanolsavamil SGde underwear itta fight with Mohanlal okke kandu nokkoo, pinne Nair Saab....

----------


## GangsteR

> *Anganaengi Shankar pani vaangum urappa. legal action undakum.. Copyright dialouge aanu...
> 
> Copyright violation ... Shankar azhi ennum*


ShiT .....  :Hammer:

----------


## GangsteR

> Enthu preshnam vannalum ennu udesichathu ippolathe issues alle? Jaya ithuvare sceneil vannittillallo


prashnam enthu vannalum avasanam jaya ammachi idapedanamallo....

----------


## nmaks



----------


## GangsteR

> Oru cheriya reasn vach thalaiva TN release prev day block cheithu. Apo ithrem strong reasn ullapozho..


entayalym oct 22 varae suspence undaakum

----------


## xeon

> (A) padam heroes kazhinjal mikkavaarum Malayalam Cinemayil ettavum kooduthal underwear ittu abhinayichathu SG annanaanu
> 
> Yuvajanolsavamil SGde underwear itta fight with Mohanlal okke kandu nokkoo, pinne Nair Saab....


Annu SG enthum cheyyum pidichu nilkkaan.. Ipoo perinelum oru Super alle

----------


## xeon

> 


Hollywood ... avide ullavarkkokke oralppam thala ulla koottathila

----------


## singam

> Athu vendar movies alle.. ithu LYCA*World's 3rd richest production company*Namukku nokkam...


Lyca oru padame ithuvare produce cheythitullu.. tamil movie 'pirivom santhippom' few years back but that was in another name Gnanam productions.. Kaththi is their 2nd movie..pinne ee 3rd richest production house.. Lyca groupnte total worth $3 billion aanu.. athu vechanu ee 3rd richest ennokke parayunne...allathe production companyude mathram worth onnumalla..

----------


## KHILADI

Pattukal.. :Ahupinne:  enikishtapetilla  :Vandivittu:

----------


## nmaks



----------


## GangsteR

> Chiyyante ee figure ellarum accept cheyyuo ?


sure...entae veetil aarum film atrakku ishtam ullavar alla....innalae manorama newsil l entae family ellarum news kandondirunapol itintae trailer kanichu, njan apol padatae pattu explain cheythu koduthu vikratintae make up n weight kurachatokae... avar apol pazhaya anniyantae karyam okae paranju...entayalum ee trailer kanumbol onnu kanan ulla expectation aarkum undakum

----------


## xeon

> Lyca oru padame ithuvare produce cheythitullu.. tamil movie 'pirivom santhippom' few years back but that was in another name Gnanam productions.. Kaththi is their 2nd movie..pinne ee 3rd richest production house.. Lyca groupnte total worth $3 billion aanu.. athu vechanu ee 3rd richest ennokke parayunne...allathe production companyude mathram worth onnumalla..


Mathi athinnu kurachu kwaadikal angu erningaal pore... Jaya veezhumaarikkum..

For lycaa ithu oru movie maathramalla TN ilekkulla oru entry aanu

----------


## xeon

> Pattukal.. enikishtapetilla



Repeated hearingil ishtamaakum.. oru pazha ARR feel onnumilla.. Van pareekshanangal okke aanu. Saadaranakkarkku ishtamakan chance illa

----------


## nmaks

> Hollywood ... avide ullavarkkokke oralppam thala ulla koottathila


_athentha ivide ullavarku thala ille ???  thalaku thala (ajith) ivide undu pinnayanoo???_

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## xeon

> sure...entae veetil aarum film atrakku ishtam ullavar alla....innalae manorama newsil l entae family ellarum news kandondirunapol itintae trailer kanichu, njan apol padatae pattu explain cheythu koduthu vikratintae make up n weight kurachatokae... avar apol pazhaya anniyantae karyam okae paranju...entayalum ee trailer kanumbol onnu kanan ulla expectation aarkum undakum



njan athalla udesichathu.. aa infected figure chilarkkengilum disturb aayi thonnille

----------


## Punyalan

Mersalayitten...Ennodu ne irundhal...kollam  :Clap: 

Chinamayi,Anirudh  :Clap:

----------


## xeon

> _athentha ivide ullavarku thala ille ???  thalaku thala (ajith) ivide undu pinnayanoo???_


Ivide ingane kure adichu poli alle pattu shankar annanteyum ARM inteyum okke vaka.. Avide Nolan okke kidannu thilaykkayalle

----------


## GangsteR

> 


ithil parayunnathu SG main villain ennallae, doctor alla scientist aanu , amyudae brother....ennittano pulliyudae oru scene polum teaseril illaatathu

----------


## ALEXI

> Mersalayitten...Ennodu ne irundhal...kollam 
> 
> Chinamayi,Anirudh


Pookkale sattru oyivedungal ishttapettille ?

----------


## san

> anniyan il mani cheyta pole valla role um akum


enthiran aano uddeshiche? Anniyanil mani de role orkkunnillallo

----------


## GangsteR

> njan athalla udesichathu.. aa infected figure chilarkkengilum disturb aayi thonnille


angane disturb aakunnathu entina...ithokae hollywoodil okae kanunnatallae

----------


## san

> Pookkale sattru oyivedungal ishttapettille ?


album mp3 link tharaamo

----------


## xeon

> Pookkale sattru oyivedungal ishttapettille ?


eNIKKU ETTAVUM ISHTAMAAYATHU ATHA..

----------


## Punyalan

> Pookkale sattru oyivedungal ishttapettille ?


  haricharan& sreya paadiyathalle.. kollam

----------


## ghostrider999

> enthiran aano uddeshiche? Anniyanil mani de role orkkunnillallo


Anniyanil landlord ayittu varunile mani last note thinnu chaavununndu :)

----------


## veecee

> enthiran aano uddeshiche? Anniyanil mani de role orkkunnillallo


oru house owner ayi first court scenil, pinne panam theettichu kollum

----------


## wayanadan

http://goo.gl/c5v1iD

----------


## xeon

> anniyanil landlord ayittu varunile mani last note thinnu chaavununndu :)


mani undo anniyanil?

----------


## GangsteR

> http://goo.gl/c5v1iD


malayalam medias ellam ipol I pokkikondu nadakuvanallo

----------


## xeon

> http://goo.gl/c5v1iD


*Kottayathulla body builders bhaaram kuraykkarille?*  :Girl Mad:

----------


## GangsteR

> mani undo anniyanil?


best.......

----------


## ghostrider999

> mani undo anniyanil?


APpo Anniyan Sherikku Kandittille ....2-3 Scenile Ullu...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Gentleman il vineeth rajan p dev....indian il nedumudi....muthalvan il cochin haneefa..babu antony...anniyanil nedumudi haneefa mani...enthiran il mani haneefa...nanban il indrans...sivaji il haneefaEnthiran il haneefaku dub cheythathu kottayam nazeer...

----------


## xeon

> APpo Anniyan Sherikku Kandittille ....2-3 Scenile Ullu...


njan orkkunnilla. maniyude intro engane aarunnu aa scene onnu parayuo

----------


## xeon

> best.......


ethra alochichittum ormma illa.. ethu scene

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> njan orkkunnilla. maniyude intro engane aarunnu aa scene onnu parayuo


Oru ammachi vannu veedinu valiya vadaka vangunnathinu entho case koduthu kodathiyil ambiyude koode kanikum...case tholkum

----------


## xeon

> Oru ammachi vannu veedinu valiya vadaka vangunnathinu entho case koduthu kodathiyil ambiyude koode kanikum...case tholkum


yes yes.. kitti kitty pidi kitty

----------


## visakh r

Keralathil 'i' story narated chyunath ikka aano?

----------


## wayanadan

*ithintte koode vijayude kathi releas cheyyathirikkunnathaanu budhi  odukkatthe opening aayirikkum ithinu*

----------


## visakh r

> malayalam medias ellam ipol I pokkikondu nadakuvanallo


malayalathinte valarthu puthranale..

----------


## xeon

> Keralathil 'i' story narated chyunath ikka aano?


chilappo aarikkum. atharikkum SG annane deshyam pidippiche

----------


## xeon

> *ithintte koode vijayude kathi releas cheyyathirikkunnathaanu budhi  odukkatthe opening aayirikkum ithinu*



kaththi ottum moshamallatha reethiyl aanu.. Naale songs irangikkotte.. Maathramalla Kaththi diwali confirmed aanu

----------


## Viru

> Gentleman il vineeth rajan p dev....indian il nedumudi....muthalvan il cochin haneefa..babu antony...anniyanil nedumudi haneefa mani...enthiran il mani haneefa...nanban il indrans...sivaji il haneefaEnthiran il haneefaku dub cheythathu kottayam nazeer...


Ithil indianil mathre kolavuna throughout role ullu bhaki ellam dummy pieces

----------


## visakh r

> chilappo aarikkum. atharikkum SG annane deshyam pidippiche


sg annan kalipikaneu okke rumers ele...

----------


## Viru

> Keralathil 'i' story narated chyunath ikka aano?


dubbed version ilalo athine

----------


## visakh r

> Ithil indianil mathre kolavuna throughout role ullu bhaki ellam dummy pieces


annya nil nedumudi rol athyavishym nalathale

----------


## visakh r

> dubbed version ilalo athine


tamilil thanne story naration ayirkum..

----------


## Viru

> tamilil thanne story naration ayirkum..


Ithoke chumma varuna news ane

----------


## ALEXI

> Gentleman il vineeth rajan p dev....indian il nedumudi....muthalvan il cochin haneefa..babu antony...anniyanil nedumudi haneefa mani...enthiran il mani haneefa...nanban il indrans...sivaji il haneefaEnthiran il haneefaku dub cheythathu kottayam nazeer...


Kadhalan - Reghuvaran

----------


## Viru

> annya nil nedumudi rol athyavishym nalathale


anniyanil avidem ivideke allae ullu indianil adhyam thote avasanam vare undalo pine athe kidilan role airunu

----------


## visakh r

> Kadhalan - Reghuvaran


raghuvaran malayali elallo.?

----------


## ALEXI

> raghuvaran malayali elallo.?


Aanallo............

----------


## wayanadan

> kaththi ottum moshamallatha reethiyl aanu.. Naale songs irangikkotte.. Maathramalla Kaththi diwali confirmed aanu


*enthaayaalum diwali ithavana podi podikkum*

----------


## xeon

> *enthaayaalum diwali ithavana podi podikkum*


Ai confirmed alla.. ..

Gangster paranja pole Ai diwali release undaakilla. Kaththi release 2 day munpu jaya chechi block cheyyem cheyyum...

Randu padavum kaanilla.. SRK  vannu thoothu vaari kondu pokem cheyyum.. like last year

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Kadhalan - Reghuvaran


Njan proper malayalam actors ne aanu uddesiche...not malayalam origin...angine aanel gentleman il MN nambiar undu...pure malayali

----------


## Makarand

> (A) padam heroes kazhinjal mikkavaarum Malayalam Cinemayil ettavum kooduthal underwear ittu abhinayichathu SG annanaanu
> 
> Yuvajanolsavamil SGde underwear itta fight with Mohanlal okke kandu nokkoo, pinne Nair Saab....


Lankayil vare undu... :Kalikkuva:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> anniyanil avidem ivideke allae ullu indianil adhyam thote avasanam vare undalo pine athe kidilan role airunu


Malayalathil polum nedumudiku anganeyoru role aarum koduthitila...ellam orumathiri thantha veshangal...indian il nalla kidu role ayirunnu...may be kamal hasan aayirikum suggest cheythe...Nasser aanu dubb cheythathu

----------


## wayanadan

> Ai confirmed alla.. ..
> 
> Gangster paranja pole Ai diwali release undaakilla. Kaththi release 2 day munpu jaya chechi block cheyyem cheyyum...
> 
> Randu padavum kaanilla.. SRK  vannu thoothu vaari kondu pokem cheyyum.. like last year


*ithil enthu sambhvaichaalum numma happy  SRK ,vijay & vikram ivar 3 pereyum ishttamaaanu*

----------


## Makarand

> SG  oru randu week munpu mediasil okke vannu paranjirunnu angeranu main antagonist ennu.. So suspense polichenu ulla deshaythilakum Shankar audio launchil SG annane vilikkanje


2 weeks munpalla. 2013il thanne anger ithu paranjittundu.

----------


## Makarand

> http://www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bi...Id=3&BV_ID=@@@
> 
> Date issues aanu paranjekkunae.. 
> 
> Bt functionu main villain, baki supporting actors onnum vannillalo.. ellarkm date issue ano


Inivitation kittiyo vilicho ennonnum arkkum ariyillalo. Chilapo avar baaki cast and crew manapoorvam ozhivakkiyathavum.

----------


## Makarand

> raghuvaran malayali elallo.?


Raghuvaran nalla assal Palakkadan anu.

----------


## Makarand

> Aa jetti ittu idi medikunna aalku nalla body undallo...sg annanu ithra body undo? Pinne aa theneecha kuthunnathu sg aanennu oru urappumila....
> 
> Co artists ellarum audio releasinu vannarunno? Santhanam?? Upen patel??
> Invitation kittiyittum ikka poyille....kamalhasante still onnun kandila...


Aa theneecha scene onnum crux anennu thonnunnilla. Annyanile pole ororutharkkum oro shiksha type anel athonnum ithra pettennu reveal cheyyilla.
Scientist anel Enthiran Danny D cheytha polathe role anelum oru karyavumilla. Ottayadikku idhichutheerkukayalle..

----------


## Viru

> Malayalathil polum nedumudiku anganeyoru role aarum koduthitila...ellam orumathiri thantha veshangal...indian il nalla kidu role ayirunnu...may be kamal hasan aayirikum suggest cheythe...Nasser aanu dubb cheythathu


Malayalathil ikka allel lateanum aite oke kattake katta nilkuna cop ayite oke angere eduthe kanikan kelpilore illa pine angenoke vanalum ivide arum accept cheyum ene thonunila

Pakshe avide analo shankarinte brilliance simple aite cool n brilliant ayite kaniche angere

----------


## ghostrider999

*2,445,134
20,932   I dislike this575*

2 Days Kondulla View count aanu  :Band:

----------


## ITV

> tamilil thanne story naration ayirkum..


Tamil audience thanne parayunnathu Mammoottyde Tamil they never felt like a Malayali speaking Tamil ennaanu, its so perfect ennum

----------


## ITV

> Ai confirmed alla.. ..
> 
> Gangster paranja pole Ai diwali release undaakilla. Kaththi release 2 day munpu jaya chechi block cheyyem cheyyum...
> 
> Randu padavum kaanilla.. SRK  vannu thoothu vaari kondu pokem cheyyum.. like last year


Enkil PURATCHITHALAPATHY Box Office kondupokum

----------


## xeon

> Enkil PURATCHITHALAPATHY Box Office kondupokum


avare entho venam

----------


## xeon

> Tamil audience thanne parayunnathu Mammoottyde Tamil they never felt like a Malayali speaking Tamil ennaanu, its so perfect ennum


Athu pinne ikka paranjaal paranjatha.. a voice exceptional aanu. ithramelenne nee songinu aadyam ikka oru voice kodutha version undu. enta feel

----------


## veecee

> avare entho venam


ammachiku vijay um ayi itra moda entha???

----------


## Punyalan

"Mersalayitten" wht does it mean ?  :Yendhonnadhu:

----------


## ghostrider999

> "Mersalayitten" wht does it mean ?


Manasilayyi ENnanno  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Punyalan

> Manasilayyi ENnanno


theriyathu yaravathu tamil padit vanth clear pannitha akanam :waiting:

----------


## ghostrider999

> theriyathu yaravathu tamil padit vanth clear pannitha akanam :waiting:


athinu prethkyichu artham onnum kaaanila eenam sheri aakan vendi ittathakum  :Laughing:

----------


## Punyalan

> athinu prethkyichu artham onnum kaaanila eenam sheri aakan vendi ittathakum


ARR angine chyyuoooo...bhrammavinano ayussinu panjam ..  :Laughing: 

ithetho ..local language anennu thonnunnu ...chila areas angine anallo especially thoothukkudi..kadappuram areail ...aale..polee...etc...  :Laughing:

----------


## veecee

> "Mersalayitten" wht does it mean ?


stunned.........

----------


## GangsteR

*Celebrities on I teaser

While I teaser has been making records in reaching millions of views in Youtube,check out what our celebrities got to say on "I" Teaser !!
During I audio launch, Rajnikanth praised Vikram's hardwork and dedication for his role in I*



rajamouli ss
SHANKAR SIR!!!!! “I” Teaser Is Just MIND BLOWING!!!!!
No one can even come closer to his grandeur and visuals..

jiiva
'I' teaser looks gr8!

STR
#I teaser mind blowing ...Very happy for vikram Anna.Hard work pays off !!! @pcsreeram brilliance from the legend @i_am_amyjackson 

Dhanush
" I " teaser .... OMG .. Mersalaaytten .

Sivakarthikeyan
I love I -Teaser … Greatest talents of Indian cinema coming together to elevate Indian cinema..proud to be here:)

Siddarth
" I "Official Teaser  | Vikram, Shankar| A.R Rahm…: This is massive! Shankar, AR, P.C and Chiyaan!! #dreamteam #wow

Archana Kalpathi
"I " teaser is brilliant !

G.V.Prakash Kumar
I trailer is terrific ! Mind boggling 

Hansika
"I " worth all the hype ! What a teaser

karthik subbaraj
'I' Film 'I' Hero :) Wow... #Vikram sir, @Shankarshanmugh sir and the whole team!!

Balaji Mohan
#I The extravagance of imagination & the
extremeness of hardwork :)

Priya Anand
How Amazing Is The 'I' Trailer!!?!

Dhananjayan Govind
 கனவில் கூட நினைக்க முடியாத விஷூவல் இந்த 'ஐ' பட டீஸரில் உள்ளது. Congrats to India's Spielberg @Shankarshanmugh sir :Smile:

----------


## xeon

> "Mersalayitten" wht does it mean ?


angan eprathyekichu onnumilla,.. entho itten

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ghostrider999

> stunned.........


Correct aano  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

Aishwarya Rai's make-up artist in 'I'
Sep 17, 2014


There had been baseless rumors and speculations doing the rounds about one particular character who is seen in the recently released teaser of Shankar's 'I'. The public has been imagining it to be Vikram or Santhanam and a lot more people remotely connected to the product. Brushing all such news, we tell you,
who it is. It is Ojas M Rajani, a celebrity make-up artist
who specializes in eye make-up. She's also the regular
make-up artist for biggies like Aishwarya Rai. The added
trivia is, Ojas did the complete make-over for Sana
(Aishwarya) in Endhiran.
'I' is supposedly a movie about the modeling industry. So,
Ojas plays her real self i.e make-up artist in this romantic-

----------


## veecee

> Correct aano


yes...............

----------


## arunonline

Heard "I" songs 4-5 times. Strictly average. Pookkalae Sattru Oyivedungal is good. Other than that, VERY MUCH DISAPPOINTED bcoz it was an A.R Rahman Musical..

----------


## xeon

> Heard "I" songs 4-5 times. Strictly average. Pookkalae Sattru Oyivedungal is good. Other than that, VERY MUCH DISAPPOINTED bcoz it was an A.R Rahman Musical..



Sathyam ingan chilarelum parayunnundallo .. Deepasthambam mahascharyam enikum kittanam panam enna poleya ivide kooduthalum aalukal.

ARR aanu so kollillelum kollam ... Nammalokke enthelum parnjaal athu Kaththi koode Ai irangunnente chorichil ennu paranju appo verum aalukal..

----------


## jackramsey

> Heard "I" songs 4-5 times. Strictly average. Pookkalae Sattru Oyivedungal is good. Other than that, VERY MUCH DISAPPOINTED bcoz it was an A.R Rahman Musical..


I didn't like Ladio but rest all good. Maybe Shankar have asked for the songs like Athiradee or Oru Koodai from Sivaji, with visuals in mind.

----------


## moovybuf

> Sathyam ingan chilarelum parayunnundallo .. Deepasthambam mahascharyam enikum kittanam panam enna poleya ivide kooduthalum aalukal.
> 
> *ARR aanu so kollillelum kollam* ... Nammalokke enthelum parnjaal athu Kaththi koode Ai irangunnente chorichil ennu paranju appo verum aalukal..


ee mentality chilarkoke und.....

----------


## jackramsey

> ARR angine chyyuoooo...bhrammavinano ayussinu panjam .. 
> 
> ithetho ..local language anennu thonnunnu ...chila areas angine anallo especially thoothukkudi..kadappuram areail ...aale..polee...etc...


Making videol lyricist parayunnundayirunnu Chennai tamil anennu .

----------


## ITV

> avare entho venam


 Aare anna?

----------


## arjunan

> Heard "I" songs 4-5 times. Strictly average. Pookkalae Sattru Oyivedungal is good. Other than that, VERY MUCH DISAPPOINTED bcoz it was an A.R Rahman Musical..


Njaanum kettu nokki kure praavashyam. Below average for me. Mariyaan was superb. But ithu sharikkum disappoints.

----------


## xeon

> Njaanum kettu nokki kure praavashyam. Below average for me. Mariyaan was superb. But ithu sharikkum disappoints.


Yes true bro.. Melodies okke Kadal + Mariyaan ghosts

----------


## xeon

> Aare anna?


aa purachi ....

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> *ithintte koode vijayude kathi releas cheyyathirikkunnathaanu budhi  odukkatthe opening aayirikkum ithinu*


vikram is weaker when it comes to boxoffice

----------


## ITV

> aa purachi ....


PuratchiThalapathy is Vishal

Mattethu Puratchithalaivi

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> 


never knew dhoom3 less expensive than chennai express 
they could have include the pioneer of 100cr films endhiran.

----------


## Viru

> Heard "I" songs 4-5 times. Strictly average. Pookkalae Sattru Oyivedungal is good. Other than that, VERY MUCH DISAPPOINTED bcoz it was an A.R Rahman Musical..


endhiran songsum valya sambhavam onum alla pakshe shankar picturisation kudi varumpol nanavum

----------


## Viru

> Sathyam ingan chilarelum parayunnundallo .. Deepasthambam mahascharyam enikum kittanam panam enna poleya ivide kooduthalum aalukal.
> 
> ARR aanu so kollillelum kollam ... Nammalokke enthelum parnjaal athu Kaththi koode Ai irangunnente chorichil ennu paranju appo verum aalukal..


Mariyaan ane aduthe iragiyathil nalla album hindiyil rockstarum pakshe arm ayathe konde arum samathiche tharila mosham ayalum

----------


## Punyalan

> stunned.........


Thank you veecee ithu normal tamil thanne ano ?  atho yethelum pradheshika tamil usage ano ?

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> Ai confirmed alla.. ..
> 
> Gangster paranja pole Ai diwali release undaakilla. Kaththi release 2 day munpu jaya chechi block cheyyem cheyyum...
> 
> Randu padavum kaanilla.. SRK  vannu thoothu vaari kondu pokem cheyyum.. like last year


then deepavail winner would be pooja.. not a hindi movie .  hindi belts il hindi movie thanne aayirkumalle

----------


## BOND

release confirm ayo.eppozanu

----------


## GangsteR

Powerstar

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## BOND

Yanthiran alle biggest budget movie in india

----------


## ITV

> Powerstar


Ini ingeraano sherikkum aa beast

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Enikum songs just abv avg aye thonniyullu...but visuals varumbol athinte range marum..pinne kelkumbol vere mathiri aavum...

Ettavum super Pookale satru oviyedungal thanne....Ennodu nee irunthal, Mersalayitten, ladio, comes next for me....aila aila ottum pidichila

----------


## Balram

> 


ie getup song nu vendi mathram ulladhanennu thonunu..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ie getup song nu vendi mathram ulladhanennu thonunu..


Athe....illenkil ingane kanikilla....

----------


## Balram

> Athe....illenkil ingane kanikilla....


teaser il kandathu vechu ie wolf getup song ile aanenna thoniyathu..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> teaser il kandathu vechu ie wolf getup song ile aanenna thoniyathu..


Ellarum angane aanu parayunnathum...beast songinu vendi mathram ullathayirikum.

----------


## arunonline

> endhiran songsum valya sambhavam onum alla pakshe shankar picturisation kudi varumpol nanavum


Picturization varumbol kanan rasamundayirikkum. Pakshe ee songs aarenkilum mp3 player'lo ipod'ilo kelkkumo ? Doubt aanu ..... Never worth repeat hearing. Ithine kaalum nannayi Harris Jayaraj cheyyum.  Oscar kittiyathil pinne hollywood touch aanu mikka sonsilum. Athu ariyanundu. Oscar kitti kazhinjappol ini hindi/tamil project onnum cheyyillennu paranjathayi oru news vannirunnu. I don't know whether its rumour/not. Pakshe 2nd coming'il pazhaya touch ellam poyi. Pakshe i liked all songs of VINNAITHAANDI VARUVAAYA & KADAL (2 songs), Mariyan (2songs). The rest all are boring ........ Ippol release aaya KAAVIYA THALAIVAN ellam boring ....... AArenkilum kelkkunnudo entho ?    Don't know whether that old magic will come again ....... Anyway, waiting ....................

----------


## GangsteR

ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട ചിത്രമായ
'ഐ'യുടെ ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ച് കഴിഞ്ഞ
ദിവസം ലോകം ഞെട്ടുന്ന രീതിയിൽ
നടത്തിയിരുന്നു. ഷോ മാൻ ഷങ്കർ, ചിയാൻ
വിക്രമിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരുക്കിയ
'ഐ'യുടെ ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ചിന്റെ മുഖ്യാതിഥിയായെത്തിയത്
ഹോളിവുഡ് സൂപ്പർ താരം ആർനോൾഡ്
ഷ്വാർസനേഗർ ആയിരുന്നു. സൂപ്പർ സ്റ്റാർ
രജനികാന്തും ചടങ്ങിൽ സന്നിഹിതനായിരുന്നു.
'ഐ'യിലെ പ്രധാന വില്ലനായി അഭിനയിക്കുന്ന
മലയാളം സൂപ്പർ സ്റ്റാർ സുരേഷ്
ഗോപി പക്ഷെ ചടങ്ങിന് എത്താത്തത്
ശ്രദ്ധേയമായിരുന്നു. സുരേഷ്
ഗോപിയും ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ അണിയറ
പ്രവർത്തകരും തമ്മിലുള്ള ചില പ്രശ്നങ്ങൾ
കാരണമാണ് താരം ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ചിന്
എത്താത്തത് എന്ന തരത്തിലുള്ള വാർത്തകൾ
പരന്നിരുന്നു. എന്നാൽ സുരേഷ്
ഗോപിയുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട ഏറ്റവും അടുത്ത
വൃത്തങ്ങൾ പറയുന്നത് ഇപ്പോൾ പ്രചരിക്കുന്ന
വാർത്തകൾ അടിസ്ഥാനരഹിതമാണെന്നാണ്..
സിനിമയുടെ കരാർ ഒപ്പിടുന്ന സമയത്ത്
തന്നെ സുരേഷ് ഗോപി സിനിമയുടെ പൂജ,
ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ച് തുടങ്ങിയ പരിപാടികൾക്ക് താൻ
പങ്കെടുക്കില്ല എന്ന്
അദ്ദേഹം സിനിമയുടെ നിർമ്മാതാക്കളെ അറിയിച്ചിരുന്നതാണ്.
എന്നാൽ ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ചിന്റെ സമയത്ത്
'ഐ'യുടെ അണിയറ പ്രവർത്തകർ സുരേഷ്
ഗോപിയെ ചടങ്ങിൽ പങ്കെടുപ്പിക്കാനുള്ള
ശ്രമം നടത്തിയുരുന്നു.
അപ്പോഴും അദ്ദേഹം സ്നേഹപൂർവ്വം അതിൽ
നിന്ന് ഒഴിയുകയാണ് ചെയ്തത്.
ഒരു ഗ്ലാമർ പരിപാടിയിലും പങ്കെടുക്കാൻ
താത്പര്യമില്ലാത്ത ആളാണ് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി.
തമിഴ്നാട്ടിലെ ചാനലുകളിൽ നടക്കുന്ന
'ഐ'യുടെ ടി വി പ്രമോഷന് സുരേഷ്
ഗോപി പങ്കെടുക്കുമെന്നും വൃത്തങ്ങൾ
സൂചിപ്പിക്കുന്നു.

----------


## Wake up

Njan teaser ipola kannunathu ....palarum teaser kandittu vikraminte fan ayittudu evide.....

----------


## sangeethlal99

> Picturization varumbol kanan rasamundayirikkum. Pakshe ee songs aarenkilum mp3 player'lo ipod'ilo kelkkumo ? Doubt aanu ..... Never worth repeat hearing. Ithine kaalum nannayi Harris Jayaraj cheyyum.  Oscar kittiyathil pinne hollywood touch aanu mikka sonsilum. Athu ariyanundu. Oscar kitti kazhinjappol ini hindi/tamil project onnum cheyyillennu paranjathayi oru news vannirunnu. I don't know whether its rumour/not. Pakshe 2nd coming'il pazhaya touch ellam poyi. Pakshe i liked all songs of VINNAITHAANDI VARUVAAYA & KADAL (2 songs), Mariyan (2songs). The rest all are boring ........ Ippol release aaya KAAVIYA THALAIVAN ellam boring ....... AArenkilum kelkkunnudo entho ?    Don't know whether that old magic will come again ....... Anyway, waiting ....................


 ee songs ipodil kettal entha kuzhappam? harris ithinekkal nannyi koppu cheyyum... onnu mandatharam parayathe po mashe.. harris jayaraj enna music directorinte ella movieslem ellaa songsum ethaandu same ayirkkum . kurachoode oru experimental type different type song cheyyan ARR ne pattu. kaaviyathalaivan boring anathre.....yarumilla thaniyarangil enna song kettitudo?....

----------


## ghostrider999

Vikaram  :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## dipu10

> subha kanakkaanu. ..
> arrambam oke


bt avar kurre padangall co-write/dlgs mathrm okkeyaanu cheythirikunathh..

ayan.. ko.. avarde thaney.. velayutham dlgs okke avar thaney.. aarrambhm stry scrnply vishnuvardhan ale..

ithum angne..

----------


## Flackyz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## arunonline

> ee songs ipodil kettal entha kuzhappam? harris ithinekkal nannyi koppu cheyyum... onnu mandatharam parayathe po mashe.. harris jayaraj enna music directorinte ella movieslem ellaa songsum ethaandu same ayirkkum . kurachoode oru experimental type different type song cheyyan ARR ne pattu. kaaviyathalaivan boring anathre.....yarumilla thaniyarangil enna song kettitudo?....


I agree with u. Most songs of Harris Jayaraj are somewhat similar. But, thats not his fault. Its the director who finalizes the songs to be included. Pinne similar songs aanenkilum, kelkkan pattunnathanu - atleast for me & i enjoy compared to current A.R Rahman.. AR. Rahman experimental songs aanalle cheyyunnathu? Thaankal ee songs ellam kelkkunnundu ennu ariyunnathil valare adhikam santhosham. Moreover, A.R Rahman will be much happier person. Pinne, ente postil ninnu njan convey cheyythathu - The old magic of A.R Rahman is lost now. What i mean is that, Oscar kittunnathinu munpu ethu album eduthalum athile almost all songs kidu aayirunnu. After the gap, oru album eduthal repeat hearing'nu 1-2 songs kittum. I guess most of the frnds here will agree with me. Pinne, A.R Rahman will be proud that you liked a song from a 7 number tracklist of KAVIYA THALAIVAN. Thaankalkku Raanjhanaa,Kochadaiyyaan songs ellam by-heart aanennu viswasikkunnu.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## sangeethlal99

> I agree with u. Most songs of Harris Jayaraj are somewhat similar. But, thats not his fault. Its the director who finalizes the songs to be included. Pinne similar songs aanenkilum, kelkkan pattunnathanu - atleast for me & i enjoy compared to current A.R Rahman.. AR. Rahman experimental songs aanalle cheyyunnathu? Thaankal ee songs ellam kelkkunnundu ennu ariyunnathil valare adhikam santhosham. Moreover, A.R Rahman will be much happier person. Pinne, ente postil ninnu njan convey cheyythathu - The old magic of A.R Rahman is lost now. What i mean is that, Oscar kittunnathinu munpu ethu album eduthalum athile almost all songs kidu aayirunnu. After the gap, oru album eduthal repeat hearing'nu 1-2 songs kittum. I guess most of the frnds here will agree with me. Pinne, A.R Rahman will be proud that you liked a song from a 7 number tracklist of KAVIYA THALAIVAN. Thaankalkku Raanjhanaa,Kochadaiyyaan songs ellam by-heart aanennu viswasikkunnu.


 :Sarcastic Hand:  i dont like to talk to you man ....ithu ivide vachu nirthaam athaanu nallathu...appo ar rahmanu oscar kittiyathaanu ninte prasnam .. dont worry harris jayarijinu kitilla.... :Giveup:

----------


## arunonline

> i dont like to talk to you man ....ithu ivide vachu nirthaam athaanu nallathu...appo ar rahmanu oscar kittiyathaanu ninte prasnam .. dont worry harris jayarijinu kitilla....


WOWWW     :Shameonu:    ......... a typical malayali answer. Yes Bhai, Lets stop here bcoz i dont want to hurt u more ........... & i'm not disturbing u hearing those songs ..........   Gudnite ..........   :Giveup:

----------


## sangeethlal99

> WOWWW ......... a typical malayali answer. Yes Bhai, Lets stop here bcoz i dont want to hurt u more ........... & i'm not disturbing u hearing those songs ..........   Gudnite ..........


 :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## Flackyz



----------


## Flackyz



----------


## Flackyz



----------


## Flackyz



----------


## Flackyz



----------


## mujthaba

pookalae sattru oyivedungal... ho full time ith thanne...

fall in love..  :Clap:

----------


## Dylan

rangan's music review...

"Free. That’s what Rahman sounds like here. Free from the constraints of Tamil cinema. Free from hewing to situations. Free to leap off a cliff and land on a passing cloud and float away for a while. Whatever you think of Shankar’s filmmaking, you have to give him this: he wields one hell of a hammer. He _liberates_ Rahman."

http://baradwajrangan.wordpress.com/2014/09/17/i-candy/

----------


## Punyalan

LadioOOOOOOO..... :Good:  (repeat hearingil ellam kollam)

----------


## KTCHACKO

suresh gopi is the beast ?

----------


## mujthaba

Ailaa mathre ishtapedathathullu...

baki ellam ishtayi..

ini visuals koodi verumbo kidukkum...nalla olam undakkan patunna paatukal

ARR  :salut:

----------


## kunjumon



----------


## ikkafan

Paat oke avg :Sad: pookkale is th best .baki.oke :Hmmm:

----------


## SAM369

*Suriya shows his love for 'I' Vikram

The entire film fraternity is awestruck with the recently released teaser of I. Literally the twitter handles of all the celebrities, who had watched the teaser of I, are flooding with praise and appreciation for Vikram’s acting and Shankar’s grandeur.

‘Anjaan’ Suriya is no exception to this. Suriya has gone even further and has added the poster of Vikram’s ‘I’ as his Whatsapp profile image with the message ‘ALL THE BEST “I” TEAM.

We all know that Suriya and Vikram have shared the screen space in the critically acclaimed Pithamagan a decade back. Will we ever see this dream combo back together on screen?*

----------


## GangsteR

> suresh gopi is the beast ?


ithipol velukkum varae ramayanam vayichittu seetha aaranu chotikum polae aayallo

----------


## Indhuchoodan007

> Paat oke avgpookkale is th best .baki.oke


ARR songs okke angana.. KAet KAet ishatykullu... film release kazhyatte, Hit chart ful ee songs aayrkm

----------


## GangsteR

'I' isn't the first choice ...
Sep 17, 2014


The town is abuzz only with 'I', thanks to its spectacular audio
launch attended by Arnold Schwarzenegger, Superstar Rajinikanth along with an army of glitterati, that gathered at the Nehru Indoor Stadium, Chennai, a couple of days back. The film’s music scored by A R Rahman is a big hit already and hero Vikram’s hard work for his role is the topic of discussion everywhere.
While talking about the title of the film, director Shankar
revealed that he actually had the titles Azhagan and
Aanazhagan in mind, but since they had already been
used, he had to look for alternatives. He also said that It
was his wish to have a single alphabet as his film's title,
for a long time. When he came across 'I' which also means
beauty, he immediately lapped it up.
In a way, it seems to suggest the beautiful attributes of his
hero Vikram who goes to any length for the perfection of
his character.

----------


## GangsteR

> Paat oke avgpookkale is th best .baki.oke


shankar annantae picturisation koodi varattae

----------


## Indhuchoodan007

> Ellarum angane aanu parayunnathum...beast songinu vendi mathram ullathayirikum.


Shankar thanne aa making video il ath paranjalo.. Angel Vs Beast concept il edutha oru song. Athnu vaendi itt set okke..

----------


## anupkerb1

> (A) padam heroes kazhinjal *mikkavaarum Malayalam Cinemayil ettavum kooduthal underwear ittu abhinayichathu SG annanaanu*
> 
> Yuvajanolsavamil SGde underwear itta fight with Mohanlal okke kandu nokkoo, pinne Nair Saab....


so u mean baki ulavar UW ilathee anuu abinayikunathu ?elam manasilaki kalajalooo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

6 REASONS TO WATCH 'I'
http://behindwoods.com/tamil-movies/...nkar-film.html

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Don Mathew

Teaser....Anyaayam.... :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> 


ith official aano?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ith official aano?


Entha samsayam....sure

----------


## GangsteR

I' Official Teaser | Vikram, Shankar | A.R Rahman
1:02 22920 likes, 715 dislikes
2,923,086 views
Sony Music India
15/09/2014

 :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> ith official aano?







> Entha samsayam....sure


fan made aanu....

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> Entha samsayam....sure


enthinaa malayalam poster? innu vare kandittille

----------


## BOND

songs kidukki,eagerly waiting to see the picturisation.

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> fan made aanu....


nannayittunde

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> enthinaa malayalam poster? innu vare kandittille


Sorry njan ezhuthu kandila...still mathre kandullu.. @GangsteR

----------


## EK rules

record ano?



> I' Official Teaser | Vikram, Shankar | A.R Rahman
> 1:02 22920 likes, 715 dislikes
> 2,923,086 views
> Sony Music India
> 15/09/2014

----------


## Viru

> record ano?


athe 1 million views in just 12 hrs.Fastest ever in south

----------


## ITV



----------


## GangsteR

> 


onnu poo uvvae....

----------


## Nithz

3 Million Views In 3 Days !!!!

----------


## xeon

@GangsteR .. ithaanu njan kaanichu tharam ennu paranathu .. to all chettamnmaars ...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


Pavam sg annane veruthe samsayichu.....

----------


## wayanadan

> vikram is weaker when it comes to boxoffice


*sammathichu pakshe ippolum vikramintte star powerinu oru kottavum sambhavichittilla ee prathisandhi vijayum anubahvichathaanu vijay shakthamaayi thirichu vannille athupole vikramum thirichu varum pinne ithu oru shankar padam aanenna kayam koodi  marakkaruthu*

----------


## xeon

> *sammathichu pakshe ippolum vikramintte star powerinu oru kottavum sambhavichittilla ee prathisandhi vijayum anubahvichathaanu vijay shakthamaayi thirichu vannille athupole vikramum thirichu varum pinne ithu oru shankar padam aanenna kayam koodi  marakkaruthu*


*Bro vajram kuppayil kidannalum iruttathu irunnalum prakasikkum.. because its self illuminating .. Athu pole aanu chiyaan... Most talented youngster in Indian cinema.. Ennu aayalum tirichu verum... oan nummade muthaanu muthu*

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> *sammathichu pakshe ippolum vikramintte star powerinu oru kottavum sambhavichittilla ee prathisandhi vijayum anubahvichathaanu vijay shakthamaayi thirichu vannille athupole vikramum thirichu varum pinne ithu oru shankar padam aanenna kayam koodi  marakkaruthu*


ella padavum success aakunathalle nallathe

----------


## Don Mathew

> athe 1 million views in just 12 hrs.Fastest ever in south


Shankar oru sambavam thanne... :Ho:

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> *Bro vajram kuppayil kidannalum iruttathu irunnalum prakasikkum.. because its self illuminating .. Athu pole aanu chiyaan... Most talented youngster in Indian cinema.. Ennu aayalum tirichu verum... oan nummade muthaanu muthu*


he is 48 now

----------


## Nithz



----------


## sangeethlal99

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## xeon

> [IMG][/IMG]


ithokke change aayi.. ippo indayil top kaththi aanu check last pages

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## nmaks

> ithokke change aayi.. Ippo indayil top kaththi aanu check last pages


ippozhum 1 annallo top ????? Link please

----------


## avd

> ithokke change aayi.. ippo indayil top kaththi aanu check last pages


kaththi itunesil vannillallo...pinnengane?

----------


## NANBAN

> kaththi itunesil vannillallo...pinnengane?


https://itunes.apple.com/nz/album/ka...re/id919108035

----------


## nmaks

> kaththi itunesil vannillallo...pinnengane?


iTUNES TOP LISTIL VANNILLA ITHUVAREYUM WILL SEE  :Band:

----------


## frankthrissur

I and Kaththi clash averted ?
Sep 18, 2014
Director Shankar is a highly meticulous perfectionist and this trait of him is evident in every film of his. From location scouting to casting to writing to appropriately planning the shoot of his big budgeted films, Shankar is scrupulous and plans well in advance and delivers the product in style. 

Ilayathalapathy Vijays Kaththi and Vikram's I were touted to have a major clash at the box-office for this Diwali. But now, the news we hear from sources within the industry is that I might not make it for Diwali. With little more work on the songs and VFX, the post- production alone is believed to take some more time. 

Such a film with so much of effort having gone in, definitely deserves to be a properly finished product and the makers seem to be willing to wait patiently till they are fully satisfied with the movie. The expectation for I is already at an all time high. An official announcement is still yet to be made.

----------


## frankthrissur

Ithu pande urappaleee .......... I ku allelum date oro karanamparanju mattendi varum :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## arunkp

> I and Kaththi clash averted ?
> Sep 18, 2014
> Director Shankar is a highly meticulous perfectionist and this trait of him is evident in every film of his. From location scouting to casting to writing to appropriately planning the shoot of his big budgeted films, Shankar is scrupulous and plans well in advance and delivers the product in style. 
> 
> Ilayathalapathy Vijays Kaththi and Vikram's I were touted to have a major clash at the box-office for this Diwali. But now, the news we hear from sources within the industry is that I might not make it for Diwali. With little more work on the songs and VFX, the post- production alone is believed to take some more time. 
> 
> Such a film with so much of effort having gone in, definitely deserves to be a properly finished product and the makers seem to be willing to wait patiently till they are fully satisfied with the movie. The expectation for I is already at an all time high. An official announcement is still yet to be made.



Ithu thanee ethir pathean... :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> iTUNES TOP LISTIL VANNILLA ITHUVAREYUM WILL SEE


 @xeon ividae arumadikkunna kandallo 1st positionil vannennu paranju

----------


## GangsteR

സിനിമാ പ്രേമികളുടെ എല്ലാവരുടെയും ചുണ്ടിൽ
ഇപ്പോൾ ഒരു സിനിമയുടെ പേരേയുള്ളൂ. ഷങ്കർ -
വിക്രം ടീമിന്റെ 'ഐ'. ഈ ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ച് കഴിഞ്ഞ
ദിവസം ആരഭാടപൂർവ്വം നടന്നിരുന്നു.
ചിത്രത്തിലെ നായകനായ വിക്രം വ്യത്യസ്തമായ
ഗെറ്റപ്പുകളിൽ നിറഞ്ഞു നിൽക്കുകയാണ്
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ടീസറിൽ. തന്റെ ശരീര ഭാരം 40
കിലോയോളം ഈ
ചിത്രത്തിനായി വിക്രം കുറച്ചിരുന്നു.
'ഐ' എന്ന ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട
ചിത്രത്തെയും അതിലെ കഥാപാത്രത്തെപ്പറ്റിയും വിക്രം സംസാരിച്ചത്
ഇപ്രകാരമായിരുന്നു..
എല്ലാ അഭിനേതാക്കൾക്കും ഒരു ഡ്രീം റോൾ
ഉണ്ടാകും. എന്നാൽ ഷങ്കർ സാർ എന്നോട് ഈ
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ കഥ പറഞ്ഞപ്പോഴാണ് ഞാൻ
മനസ്സിലാക്കുന്നത് ഇങ്ങനെയൊരു
കഥാപാത്രത്തെ അവതരിപ്പിക്കുക എന്നത് ഞാൻ
സ്വപ്നത്തിൽ പോലും വിചാരിച്ചിരുന്നില്ല.
സിനിമ കാണുമ്പോൾ പലരും ഒന്ന് ഞെട്ടും.
അങ്ങനെയുള്ള പല സംഗതികൾ ഈ ചിത്രത്തിലുണ്ട്.
സിനിമയ്ക്ക് വേണ്ടി മൂന്നു തവണയോളം ഞാൻ
ശരീരഭാരത്തിൽ വ്യത്യാസം വരുത്തി . 'ഐ'യിൽ
ഞാൻ അവതരിപ്പിച്ച കഥാപാത്രത്തെ തട്ടിച്ച്
നോക്കുമ്പോൾ എന്റെ വിശപ്പ് അതിനു മുന്നിൽ
ഒന്നുമല്ലായിരുന്നു. പക്ഷെ ഞാൻ എന്റെ ശരീര
ഭാരം കുറച്ചപ്പോൾ പല ആളുകളും ഇതെന്ത്
പറ്റി എന്ന തരത്തിലുള്ള ചോദ്യങ്ങൾ ചോദിച്ചു
തുടങ്ങി. ഒടുവിൽ ഷൂട്ട് തീരുന്നത് വരെ പുറത്തുള്ള
ആരുമായും സംസാരിക്കേണ്ട എന്ന് ഞാൻ
തീരുമാനിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു.

----------


## pavamdoha

> .




*ALAVANDHAAN Vannapo Kamalum ithupole thanne aanu paranjath..........ellavarum njettuka thanne cheythu !!!!*

----------


## Nithz

> *ALAVANDHAAN Vannapo Kamalum ithupole thanne aanu paranjath..........ellavarum njettuka thanne cheythu !!!!*


 :Vedi:  

http://www.dailybodycare.com/media/c...itch-guard.jpg

This May Help You :)

----------


## Cinema Cinema

> done........


Thanks Gangster, but i didnt receive, pls mail me once again...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Thanks Gangster, but i didnt receive, pls mail me once again...


manasilayilla.....

----------


## xeon

> @xeon ividae arumadikkunna kandallo 1st positionil vannennu paranju


ninakku njan screen shot vare thannu,...

----------


## xeon

> manasilayilla.....

----------


## avd

> 


njan nokumbolum kaththi songs listil illa...first I anu

----------


## Iam RMU



----------


## avd



----------


## GangsteR

> 


njan sitil nokiyittu kandilla

----------


## singam

> I and Kaththi clash averted ?Sep 18, 2014Director Shankar is a highly meticulous perfectionist and this trait of him is evident in every film of his. From location scouting to casting to writing to appropriately planning the shoot of his big budgeted films, Shankar is scrupulous and plans well in advance and delivers the product in style. Ilayathalapathy Vijays Kaththi and Vikram's I were touted to have a major clash at the box-office for this Diwali. But now, the news we hear from sources within the industry is that I might not make it for Diwali. With little more work on the songs and VFX, the post- production alone is believed to take some more time. Such a film with so much of effort having gone in, definitely deserves to be a properly finished product and the makers seem to be willing to wait patiently till they are fully satisfied with the movie. The expectation for I is already at an all time high. An official announcement is still yet to be made.


Aascarinu padam postpone cheyyanonnum planilla.. I work theeruvanenkil Diwali release confirmed aanu..

----------


## GangsteR

[IMGhttps://m.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-b.ak/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-0/10353189_10153230790272178_7813659331566716952_n.j  pg?oh=465fef1dee84e8050e573d42b6a1ff89&oe=548D53DE  &__gda__=1422388424_b3c2333bd59ad0fdac8bb0ea912d6d  2e[/IMG]

----------


## KHILADI

Sgye naatikunna role enganum aakum padathil.. :Moodoff:

----------


## KHILADI

@singam njan paranja karyam vallathum..?

----------


## KHILADI

Chumma... :Wink2:

----------


## jackramsey

> I agree with u. Most songs of Harris Jayaraj are somewhat similar. But, thats not his fault. Its the director who finalizes the songs to be included. Pinne similar songs aanenkilum, kelkkan pattunnathanu - atleast for me & i enjoy compared to current A.R Rahman.. AR. Rahman experimental songs aanalle cheyyunnathu? Thaankal ee songs ellam kelkkunnundu ennu ariyunnathil valare adhikam santhosham. Moreover, A.R Rahman will be much happier person. Pinne, ente postil ninnu njan convey cheyythathu - The old magic of A.R Rahman is lost now. What i mean is that, Oscar kittunnathinu munpu ethu album eduthalum athile almost all songs kidu aayirunnu. After the gap, oru album eduthal repeat hearing'nu 1-2 songs kittum. I guess most of the frnds here will agree with me. Pinne, A.R Rahman will be proud that you liked a song from a 7 number tracklist of KAVIYA THALAIVAN. Thaankalkku Raanjhanaa,Kochadaiyyaan songs ellam by-heart aanennu viswasikkunnu.


for me ARRs.worst phase was post Lagaan till RDB. but even then albums like Swades,Meenaxi are gems now. After Slumdog I liked VTV,Highway,Rockstar,Raanjhana,Delhi 6,JJTYN,Kaaviyathalaivan,Kadal very much.For me vintage ARR stuff. Enthiran,Kochadiyan,Raavan not upto expectations. But  Jab Tak Hai Jan,Lekar Hum , were total.disappointments.

----------


## GangsteR

> Sgye naatikunna role enganum aakum padathil..


angeru onum kanatae ithil abhinayikumennu thonunilla

----------


## KHILADI

Paisa kandu kaanum.

----------


## singam

> @singam njan paranja karyam vallathum..?


Anweshikunundu... valla detailsum kittiyal ariyikkam...  :Yes3:

----------


## GangsteR

> Paisa kandu kaanum.


pavangalae sahayikandae  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shankar begins shooting!
Sep 18, 2014


When the entire country is talking about the teaser of ‘I’ that was
released three days back on the 15th of September, the ‘I’ team is busy canning the left over portions of the film.
They are currently shooting a song at
Prasad lab in Vadapalani, Chennai. Shankar known for his grandeur and gigantic sets has created another huge set for this song sequence. The ‘Enthiran’ director is said to be very happy
with the Art director Muthuraj’s work and even said that his
work in this film will take him to different heights.
This song shoot is likely to go on for a week, stay tuned to
get live updates!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## MANNADIAR

Idu enna release???? Appo tamaar padaar inokke pani aakumallo

----------


## arunonline

Just saw the latest news on movie "I". Below is the link ...........  Don't know whether it can be trusted .......

http://www.indiaglitz.com/Producer-C...am-news-114483

----------


## Indhuchoodan007

> 


Enthiran Release nu munb um same posts Vannirunnu

----------


## avd



----------


## Indhuchoodan007

> 


Kathi Thread il poyappo avarum ithanne parayunnu.. Selfie Pulle is top nu.

----------


## Nithz

‪#‎ARRahman‬'s ‪#‎I‬ regains its no 1 spot in itunes India ‪#‎Mersalaayitten‬ leads the songs list I also happens to be 2nd top in the international iTunes chart - The only Indian album in top 10

----------


## avd

> Kathi Thread il poyappo avarum ithanne parayunnu.. Selfie Pulle is top nu.


itunes chartil kaththi songs ithuvare njan kandilla
but Xeon posted a screenshot...athil kaththi songs anu top...but itunesil nokiyitu kandilla

----------


## Indhuchoodan007

> itunes chartil kaththi songs ithuvare njan kandilla
> but Xeon posted a screenshot...athil kaththi songs anu top...but itunesil nokiyitu kandilla


Athanu manaslakathe.. Xeon ath mng thanne post cheithatha.

----------


## GangsteR

> itunes chartil kaththi songs ithuvare njan kandilla
> but Xeon posted a screenshot...athil kaththi songs anu top...but itunesil nokiyitu kandilla


athu etho vijay fan  @xeon mutalayae pattichata...fan made aanu sambavam

----------


## Laleattan

> itunes chartil kaththi songs ithuvare njan kandilla
> but Xeon posted a screenshot...athil kaththi songs anu top...but itunesil nokiyitu kandilla


itunes topil randumilla

----------


## GangsteR

I shooting resumed in Chennai
Vikram's I in Shankar direction is one of the most awaited
films of 2014. After the release of firstlook, teaser and
songs, expectations on I are skyrocketing.
At this time, macerick filmmaker Shankar started I last
schedule, where he planned to shoot a song sequence on
Upen Patel and Amy Jackson. Shooting will take place in a
grand set erected in Chennai for a week.
Meanwhile, I post-production is on. I teaser is getting great
response from viewers; it has received 3 million views in
YouTube so far and songs are topping the charts.
I will be a Diwali feast. Stay tuned for Vikram's I release
updates...

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.filmibeat.com/tamil/news/...ay-159634.html

----------


## Nithz

Record breaking teaser which crossed 3 Million Likes in 3 days has been suddenly removed for reasons unknown. The teaser which it was deleted had amassed 3,536, 975 views in under 3 days.

----------


## GangsteR

Teaser delete aaya???!!!

----------


## surjisukri



----------


## Viru

Enthina remove cheythe

----------


## GangsteR

> 


apol ee views okkae pokillae

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

*Amy Jackson @ i_am_amyjackson 
Back in front of the camera with @upenpatelworld
for our very last week shooting for #I*

----------


## GangsteR

Ee film irangumbol amy tamilil numbet 1 aakum... beauty "
 :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

Ennodu Nee Irunthaal Uryirodu Naan Iruppen - Awesome Song in Repeat mode..... Super lines

----------


## ghostrider999

Addicted to mersilayiten  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Addicted to mersilayiten


Pookale Satru Oyvedungal
Ennodu Nee Irunthaal
Mersalaayitten
Ladio

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Rajinikanth was the first choice for I
By Indiaglitz Post :


If we go back and visit the past; we always end up
finding something interesting. The same applies pretty
much to the cinema industry as often we get to find
some interesting news while we read/see some past
interviews. After delivering the jaw dropping ‘Enthiran’,
Rajini opened to a popular channel and discussed how he
end up doing the Sci – Fi movie with Shankar.
Director Shankar offered me three stories; one being the
‘Sivaji’, and the other two are ‘The Robot’ (Ebthiran) and
a story which revolves around a hunchback person/Mr.
India kind of story. I was not ready to do a Sci-Fi
immediately and agreed to sign ‘Sivaji’ because I thought
it would be easy for me to perform right away.
Now, after the audio launch, one could see the
connection between the story of ‘I’ and the one narrated
to Rajini a few years ago. Vikram’s character in ‘I’ is so
close to the above mentioned story since he sports a
hunchback character and desire to become Mr. Madras.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

" # I " #iAudioLaunch on Jaya TV for Ayudha Puja (October 3rd)....

----------


## Viru

> Ee film irangumbol amy tamilil numbet 1 aakum... beauty "


Amy  :Giveup:  ithe sure bet allae

adutha surya-venkat rabhu padam ane

----------


## sethuramaiyer

As expected songs repeated hearing'il ishtapettu thodangi..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...06974086000536

----------


## GangsteR

ചെന്നൈ: ഇന്ത്യന്
സിനിമയിലെ തന്നെ വിസ്മയം എന്നാണ്
"ഐ" എന്ന
സിനിമയെ വിശേഷിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്.
ഷങ്കര് വിക്രം ടീം, അന്യന്
ശേഷം ഒന്നിക്കുന്നു എന്ന് മാത്രമല്ല.
ചിത്രം സാങ്കേതിക തികവില്
ഇന്ത്യയില് ഇന്ന് ഇറങ്ങുന്ന
ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച
ചിത്രമായിരിക്കും എന്നാണ് ടീസര്
തന്നെ വെളിവാക്കുന്നത്. ബോളിവുഡ്
ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ റെക്കോഡ്
പോലും ഭേദിച്ച് 3 ദിവസത്തിനുള്ളില്
30 ലക്ഷത്തില് ഏറെ വ്യൂസാണ് ഈ
ടീസറിന് കിട്ടിയത്.
എന്നാല് സെപ്തംബര് 18ന്
ഐയുടെ അണിയറക്കാരെ ഞെട്ടിച്ച്
യൂട്യൂബ് ഒരു പണി കൊടുത്തു. ടീസര്
യൂട്യൂബിന്റെ കോപ്പിറൈറ്റ്
പോളിസി പാലിച്ചില്ലെന്ന് പറഞ്ഞ്
യൂട്യൂബ് 30 ലക്ഷത്തില് ഏറെ വ്യൂ
ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന
വീഡിയോ പിന്വലിച്ചു. ഇത്
നിമിഷങ്ങള്ക്കിടയില് സോഷ്യല്
മീഡിയയില് വാര്ത്തയുമായി. എന്നാല്
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഗാനത്തിന്റെയും,
ട്രെയിലറുകളുടെ ഡിജിറ്റല് റൈറ്റ്
സ്വന്തമാക്കിയിട്ടുള്ള
സോണി ഇടപെട്ട് ഇത്
വീണ്ടും ശരിയാക്കിയെന്നാണ്
റിപ്പോര്ട്ട്.
ഇപ്പോള് എന്തായാലും ടീസറും,
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഗാനങ്ങളുടെ കരോക്കയും ലഭിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്.
അതിനിടയില്
ചിത്രം കോപ്പിയടി വിവാദങ്ങളില്പെട്ടതായും വാര്ത്തയുണ്ട്.
1986ല് പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയ ഹോളിവുഡ്
ചിത്രം ദ ഫ്ളൈ എന്ന ചിത്രവുമായാണ്
ഐക്ക് സാമ്യമുണ്ടെന്നാണ് പുതിയ
ആരോപണം. എന്നാല് ഈ വാര്ത്തയോട്
അണിയറക്കാന് പ്രതികരിച്ചില്ല.

----------


## GangsteR

> Amy  ithe sure bet allae
> 
> adutha surya-venkat rabhu padam ane


samanta cheyyaatathu nannayi....

----------


## xeon

Release date any info ?

----------


## GangsteR

* Moviecrow Top 10 songs*

----------


## GangsteR

> Release date any info ?


Producer confirms 'I' for Diwali
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, September 18, 2014]


Early this morning we have reported that ‘I’ might back off
from Diwali’s race as the team is yet to complete a song.
The news, what we gathered in the morning from a reliable
source and we wanted to take that extra step to confirm
what is really happening? Our people got in touch with,
Suresh, the co-producer of ‘I’ and enquired about whether
the movie is out of Diwali race? He dismissed them with a
big no and assured no matter what the movie will release
for the festival of lights as its planned.
The teaser has already received massive response from the
fans across the globe and Vikram’s transformation as the
beast is still an unbelievable experience for the movie
buffs. Here we go, with just 120 bucks the movie lovers
can light the romantic thriller cracker on the day of Diwali.

----------


## sangeethlal99

> * Moviecrow Top 10 songs*


 6 songs from ar rahman. :Giveup:

----------


## sangeethlal99

ennod ni irunthaal what a song .. great composition from rahman..

----------


## anupkerb1

> * Moviecrow Top 10 songs*



eniku 2 album ishtam ayilaa ... 2 um oninonuu kooraaa.. repeated hear  ketu ishtapedan shramichathumilaa

----------


## ghostrider999

> eniku 2 album ishtam ayilaa ... 2 um oninonuu kooraaa.. repeated hear  ketu ishtapedan shramichathumilaa



Repeat Hearingil iyile mersilayiten pookale sottum ishtamayi  :Band:   kathi songs ethra kettitum angu pidikunnila selfie pula ozhikke  :Vandivittu:

----------


## KHILADI

Amy jackson.. :Innocent:  nannayi abhinayikum... :Whistle1:

----------


## KHILADI

> samanta cheyyaatathu nannayi....


i sam ayiruno?

----------


## GangsteR

> i sam ayiruno?


samantayae aanu adyam cast cheytathu.....avalku aa timil ento skin pblm okae aayi

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar shoots the Ladio song now
Director Shankar had been waiting to shoot the Ladio
song with Amy Jackson and with the actress in town
to attend the audio launch of the film that happened
recently, he has resumed the shooting as planned
earlier.
A grand set had been erected for the purpose and the
director has now resumed the shoot with Amy Jackson
and Upen Patel. Ladio, which has been set to tunes
by AR Rahman, has turned out to be a huge hit
among the music buffs and the audiences are keen to
watch it on the silver screens; especially after word
spread out that an extravagant set has been erected to
shoot the song.

----------


## kandahassan

Charted @ anchal movie max &  archana classic  :Band:

----------


## nmaks

Power of Professional Ethics (y) (y) (y) 

There is no one can come near to My Man #CHIYAAN #VIKRAM when it comes #Dedication, #Passion, #Hardwork & #Perfection <3

----------


## nmaks

Ennai Naan Yaarendru Sonnaalum Puriyathey
En Kaathal Nee Endru Yaarukkum Theriyathey
Nee Kaetaal Ulagathai Naan Vaangi Tharuven
Nee Ilaa Ulagathil Naan Vaazha Maatene
Ennodu Nee Irunthaal

OMG .... its fabulous

----------


## avd

> Power of Professional Ethics (y) (y) (y) 
> 
> There is no one can come near to My Man #CHIYAAN #VIKRAM when it comes #Dedication, #Passion, #Hardwork & #Perfection <3


the fighterile christian balene polundu
vikram :salut:  :salut:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ennai Naan Yaarendru Sonnaalum Puriyathey
> En Kaathal Nee Endru Yaarukkum Theriyathey
> Nee Kaetaal Ulagathai Naan Vaangi Tharuven
> Nee Ilaa Ulagathil Naan Vaazha Maatene
> Ennodu Nee Irunthaal
> 
> OMG .... its fabulous


satyam outstanding...entae vaayil ipol ee varikal matrae ullu

----------


## michael

Addicted to ennoodu nee irunthal and pookalae also aye mr minor and yaarumilla frm KT

----------


## nmaks

> the fighterile christian balene polundu
> vikram


 
The Fighter C.Bale oru getup ayirunnu full movie..... but "I"  angane alla

----------


## xeon

> Ennai Naan Yaarendru Sonnaalum Puriyathey
> En Kaathal Nee Endru Yaarukkum Theriyathey
> Nee Kaetaal Ulagathai Naan Vaangi Tharuven
> Nee Ilaa Ulagathil Naan Vaazha Maatene
> Ennodu Nee Irunthaal
> 
> OMG .... its fabulous


yes really fabulous 

I think athu after infected song aanennu.. aa lyrics tells so

----------


## Don Mathew

AR Rahman... :salut:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Power of Professional Ethics (y) (y) (y) 
> 
> There is no one can come near to My Man #CHIYAAN #VIKRAM when it comes #Dedication, #Passion, #Hardwork & #Perfection <3


Salute adikenda mattoru manushyan... :salut:

----------


## GangsteR

In Part 2 of the Aascar Ravichandran interview, the talk
veers away from 'I' and towards Ravichandran - The
Man, and how he has managed to keep himself away
from the public eye and continue to make films which
arrest the audience's attention, more often than not. He
also gives us his take on some of the key issues and
trends facing the industry.
Part 1 of this interview here
http://behindwoods.com/tamil-produce...ichandran.html


The Modus Operandi
I have wanted to make films, all my life. I am a very simple
and unassuming man and have survived and thrived in all
situations and monetary states. Can you recognize me as a
producer who has delivered such films? I have braved
hardships like all other people.
I have been silent to all reports, speculations and rumors
about me, and maintained my patience and composure. My
content will speak for me. Truth can never be destroyed
under any circumstance.
Without any backing and sitting in this room, I control all
my projects and don't bother about what is being said or
written about me. Success, as a producer and distributor,
is the best proof of what I do sitting here.
I am involved hands-on in all the activities of my banner.
It's not like some corporate office with needless hierarchies
and protocols. I am down to earth and easily
approachable. Quick decision making is my motto and I
screen my films and interact with all kinds of audience.
With respect to my directors, I never interfere in their work
and I never go to shootings. My film has to come out well
and I give them full freedom in their work. They can work
independently irrespective of their stature. In that sense, all
of them have been good to work with and I have also been
good to them.
He goes on to talk about people's tastes and the genres
that, he believes, work in today's scenario.
I believe that content would always speak for itself, and
that people will recognize true quality always. People have
moved beyond meaningless action films with implausible
scenes. They have advanced a lot and are exposed to a lot
of things. Emotional connect has to be there even if the
techniques are superior. They are brilliant and can never be
brainwashed by campaigns.
Comedy, horror and films with grandeur are the genres that
work today. Meaningless publicity gimmicks are being
brushed away by the public and success meets and
posters are being laughed at.
Now coming to marketing and publicity, Aascar
Ravichandran, being a pioneer in this regard, it seemed
to be the right question to ask to the right person.
For a good film, marketing will be a good plus. But for a
sub-standard film, it can work in the opposite way.
People'll be angered by misleading marketing for average
films.

PIRACY !!!
We have to live with it. Piracy is sort of a testing
mechanism for a film's quality. For the first 3 days, people
ll surely come out of their homes irrespective of other
options, and it's either cinema or hotels that they'll
frequent. Piracy is a trailer for a good film, while a bad
film is rejected in double-quick time now due to piracy's
emergence

Aascar Ravi believes that all superhit films have been
family-friendly and invariably 'U' rated
Almost 95% of my films have been U rated. There won't
be needless vulgarity and my films will appeal to the entire
family. Generally superhit films will always be appealing to
the entire family and will be devoid of violence and sex.
From the times of MGR, this has been the case. Jackie
Chan also follows a similar formula, to appeal to the entire
family. A good wholesome family-based entertainer will
never fail.

About the trend of new producers entering the industry,
of late.
If people can come up with good content and achieve
success, then new producers are always welcome. But
they will have to be ready for the future and have foresight.
Else they'll stagnate and remain at the same level.
Overkill of films every week
If too many releases happen every week, most of the films
won't draw any crowd if they are substandard. But people
will see good films even if 10 films come at a time.
Sadly quality has come down and people's tastes have
changed and evolved; old themes don't work. Ultimately
content and stuff matter and even if many good films come
together, people will see it.

Why are films often not able to meet their initially planned
release dates?
Lot of needless elements here are now preventing us from
planning release dates well ahead of time. Technology has
its banes and talk can spread fast. Needless legal issues,
needless stories crop up if we plan in advance.
But 30 to 40 years before, legends met their release date
plans after announcing it on the 'Pooja' day itself. Films
were wrapped up in record quick time and released
promptly. Hollywood and Bollywood doing this now, isn't
anything new.

With a ticket pricing cap of 120 Rupees in the state of
TN, is the industry being affected from a revenue
perspective?
People have budgets and have so many other expenses to
take care of. They will spend money only if the movie is
worth it. For them it is life and they have to manage other
expenses and also manage their film viewing routine. They
may have planned already, regarding the Diwali release that
they would see.

What next?
I can't think of my next film unless my current
commitments are done with. All my three films in hand
currently - Boologam, I and Vishwaroopam 2, would be
released within this year. It's going to be a very busy time
for us.

----------


## anupkerb1

> Repeat Hearingil iyile mersilayiten pookale sottum ishtamayi   kathi songs ethra kettitum angu pidikunnila selfie pula ozhikke


Ai 2 song (merse,ennodu ) ,Kaththi 1 (selfie ) song matre full ketituloo ..baki elam half vechu nirthi ...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Ladio yum repeated hearing il kelakan rasam undu...singing kollam...

Aila aila ozhichu ellam eniku ishtapettu.....

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Ladio aano ini shoot cheyyan pone?

----------


## GangsteR

> Salute adikenda mattoru manushyan...


apol mattoraal aara

----------


## GangsteR

> Ai 2 song (merse,ennodu ) ,Kaththi 1 (selfie ) song matre full ketituloo ..baki elam half vechu nirthi ...


Ar Rahman songs usually first time ishtapedilla ..repeated aayi kettu nokku

----------


## GangsteR

> Ladio aano ini shoot cheyyan pone?


yaa innalae shoot tudangi

----------


## GangsteR

‘ഐ’ യ്ക്ക് ശേഷം റോബോട്ട് 2 വരുന്നു


ചെന്നൈ:
പണംവാരിപടങ്ങളുടെ സംവിധായകന്
ശങ്കര് ‘ഐ’ യ്ക്ക് ശേഷം മറ്റൊരു
ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡ ചിത്രവുമായി വരുന്നു.
ബോക്സ്ഓഫീസില് വന്
ചലനം സൃഷ്ടിച്ച യന്തീരന് എന്ന
തമിഴ്
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ രണ്ടാം ഭാഗമായിരിക്കും റോബോട്ട്
2. സൂപ്പര്താരം രജനികാന്താണ്
ഇത് സംബന്ധിച്ച് വിവരം പുറത്ത്
വിട്ടത്. ശങ്കര് റോബോട്ട് 2
വിന്റെ തിരക്കഥ ഏതാണ്ട്
പൂര്ത്തിയാക്കി കഴിഞ്ഞെന്നും വൈകാതെ ചിത്രം യാഥാര്ത്ഥ്യമാകു
രജനിയുടെ കമന്റ്. യന്തീരനില്
അണിനിരന്ന
ഹോൡവുഡിലെ സാങ്കേതിക
പ്രവര്ത്തകരാണ് റോബോട്ട് 2
ഒരുക്കുക.
വിക്രം നായകനാകുന്ന ‘ഐ’
യുടെ ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ചിന്
എത്തിയപ്പോഴാണ്
രജനികാന്തിന്റെ പ്രതികരണം.
ചിത്രം ഒക്ടോബര് 22 ന് റിലീസ്
ചെയ്യും. ആമി ജാക്സണാണ്
ചിത്രത്തിലെ നായിക.
ഹോളിവുഡ് സൂപ്പര് താരങ്ങളായ
അര്നോള്ഡ് ഷ്വാര്സെനഗര്
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ചിന്
എത്തിയിരുന്നു. ഓസ്കാര്
ഫിലിംസിന്റെ ബാനറില്
ഓസ്കാര് രവിചന്ദ്രനാണ് ‘ഐ’
നിര്മിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്. എ.ആര്
റഹ്മാനാണ് സിനിമയ്ക്ക്
സംഗീതം ഒരുക്കിയിരിക്കുന്നത്.
ചിത്രത്തിലെ ഒരു ഗാനത്തിന്
സംഗീതം നല്കിയിരിക്കുന്നത് യുവ
സംഗീത സംവിധായകന്
അനിരുദ്ധാണ്.

----------


## Mattoraal

> apol mattoraal aara


 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


 :Laughing:                           .

----------


## GangsteR

> 


athu machan aarnu allae  :Yeye:

----------


## KHILADI

> samantayae aanu adyam cast cheytathu.....avalku aa timil ento skin pblm okae aayi


bhagyam..allenki shankar nayikamar out aakum pole out ayene..

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> eniku 2 album ishtam ayilaa ... 2 um oninonuu kooraaa.. repeated hear  ketu ishtapedan shramichathumilaa


I - great album

merasalaayitten is going to be a crazy chartbuster  :Giveup: 

shanker - ARR chartbusters il ottakathe , usalam petti , oorvasi , sa re ga me , girl friend.. okke pole oru huge hit aavume merasalayitten.. 
merasalayitten nu MUKKABULA and CHIKKU BUKKU kazhinjaale ettavum valiya shanker hit aavane ulla potential unde

----------


## JJK

> Ar Rahman songs usually first time ishtapedilla ..repeated aayi kettu nokku


Songs avg aye toniyollu... Kure tavana kettitum..

----------


## Nithz



----------


## anupkerb1

> I - great album
> 
> merasalaayitten is going to be a crazy chartbuster 
> 
> *shanker - ARR chartbusters il ottakathe , usalam petti , oorvasi , sa re ga me , girl friend.. okke pole oru huge hit aavume merasalayitten..* 
> *merasalayitten nu MUKKABULA and CHIKKU BUKKU kazhinjaale ettavum valiya shanker hit aavane ulla potential unde*


*Dont compare Old Rahman classic songs with this utter crap ...Gentlemn,indian,kadhalan,jeans 7 ayilathu polumm Ai illaa
*
* MUKKABULA and CHIKKU BUKKU kazhinju Indian -muthalavan elam vanirunnuu...arijilayooo* ..*Mersalayiten sivaji songst nilavaram polum ilaaa...pinee anuuu old shankar-rahman combo varunee*

----------


## Brother

pandellam rahaman songs oru tharangam ayirunnu..
i songs kettittu onnum thonnunnilla..pazaya prathapathil anu ippol arr.

----------


## michael

> pandellam rahaman songs oru tharangam ayirunnu..
> i songs kettittu onnum thonnunnilla..pazaya prathapathil anu ippol arr.


2 songs are really good....

----------


## Nithz

Latest Pic From I Location

----------


## GangsteR

I audio launch teaser

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...08981413149630

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> *Dont compare Old Rahman classic songs with this utter crap ...Gentlemn,indian,kadhalan,jeans 7 ayilathu polumm Ai illaa
> *
> * MUKKABULA and CHIKKU BUKKU kazhinju Indian -muthalavan elam vanirunnuu...arijilayooo* ..*Mersalayiten sivaji songst nilavaram polum ilaaa...pinee anuuu old shankar-rahman combo varunee*


merasalayitten ore van hit aavum enne paranjathe.. quality alle.. just wait and see

----------


## GangsteR

#I Teaser has reached 4 MILLION Views.. OMG! Only Sky is the limit.. All hard work of #Chiyaan and Dir @Shankarshanmugh r being rewarded! :)

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

The unknown side of Vikram in 'I'
Early this week, at the audio launch of ‘I’ Vikram
apologized to his fans that he could not meet them for the
last 2 years since he was undergoing some serious physical
changes for the role he signed to play. He promised them
that he will be back to his routine and will compensate for
the lapse.
The making of the movie showed a glimpse of Vikram, who
has shed close to 30 kilos to fit into a character, and the
comperor questioned him on how he survived without
taking proper food for such a long time? He replied gently
by saying; the character I played in the movie will be
remembered for a long time, and others would regret for
not playing this kind of role. In front of that proud feeling,
I don’t think starving is a big deal. He went on to add that
I did not speak to anyone properly for the last two years to
maintain the secret behind my look, and I’m sure those
people will not mistake me for my silence in the last two
years after watching this movie.

----------


## MANNADIAR

Vikram is taking a huge huge risk...

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> Vikram is taking a huge huge risk...


athenthe ???

----------


## akshaycool

Pookkale and Mersalayiten kiduu..addictedd ..

----------


## HariGopal

waiting waiting

----------


## Saathan

> 


Vikram  :Band:

----------


## anupkerb1

> merasalayitten ore van hit aavum enne paranjathe.. quality alle.. just wait and see


meralayiten ipo chilapol hit akum..bt after 6 months oralu polum kelkilaa...Orvasi,mukkala,chikku bukku elam ipolum favarts anuu .. dats d differenc...

----------


## avd

Addicted :Giveup: 
ARR, Kabilan, Sid Sriram :salut:  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## ghostrider999

> meralayiten ipo chilapol hit akum..bt after 6 months oralu polum kelkilaa...Orvasi,mukkala,chikku bukku elam ipolum favarts anuu .. dats d differenc...


Loka Hit aaya Kolveri Eppol aarelum Kelkumo athu Pole Alla Ar Rahman Songans repeated Hearingsil Ishtam Koodi Koodi Varum..... Ee Selfie Pulla SOng okke kurachu kazhinja aarkum kelkaan thonnilla

----------


## anupkerb1

> Loka Hit aaya Kolveri Eppol aarelum Kelkumo athu Pole Alla Ar Rahman Songans repeated Hearingsil Ishtam Koodi Koodi Varum..... Ee Selfie Pulla SOng okke kurachu kazhinja aarkum kelkaan thonnilla


enthiran,sivaji songs aranuu inu kelkunathu ?

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> 


Entammo....

----------


## avd

> enthiran,sivaji songs aranuu inu kelkunathu ?


njan kelkarundu hey :Fight1: 
sahaara song oke enthu kidu anu

----------


## ghostrider999

> enthiran,sivaji songs aranuu inu kelkunathu ?


Njan Kelkarundu  :Vandivittu:

----------


## anupkerb1

> njan kelkarundu hey
> sahaara song oke enthu kidu anu





> Njan Kelkarundu


guudd gudd..apol mersalytn kelakanum aalu undakum ....

----------


## jumail pala

ithu postponed cheytho.....?

----------


## ghostrider999

> guudd gudd..apol mersalytn kelakanum aalu undakum ....


Mashinte Ishtapetta Music Director aara  :Blush2:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Mashinte Ishtapetta Music Director aara


last 4 year ayitu njan songs onum download cheyarilaa...rahman ,harris elam ishtam anuu..2 perum ipol kataa purathanu sura sesham vanaa otaa vijay movie song eniku ishtallaaa.same for surya after andhavan

----------


## anupkerb1

> ithu postponed cheytho.....?


postpone akan chance ilaaa ...shoot start ayii..last song .. ee wekl packup akum ...

----------


## visakh r

> enthiran,sivaji songs aranuu inu kelkunathu ?


enthren vitekku..koora sadhanam...pakshe sivaji songs epozum kelkunavrundu..

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> meralayiten ipo chilapol hit akum..bt after 6 months oralu polum kelkilaa...Orvasi,mukkala,chikku bukku elam ipolum favarts anuu .. dats d differenc...


athenikkariyilla.. what about 2 melodies ?

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> enthren vitekku..koora sadhanam...pakshe sivaji songs epozum kelkunavrundu..


endhiran was good, especially kadal anukale , kilimanjaro and arime arime.. but videos were below par except kadal anukale

----------


## Sajidhof

Without tinju annan this thread is vattapoojyam...

----------


## Sajidhof

Teaser kidukki kalanju.shankar  :salut:

----------


## visakh r

> endhiran was good, especially kadal anukale , kilimanjaro and arime arime.. but videos were below par except kadal anukale


but shivaji songs epozum alukal kelkundu than enthiran..

----------


## Sajidhof

Songs kollam.especially mersalayitten  :Lapharp:   :Lapharp:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Pookale satru oyvidunkel aarkum ishtapetille? Kure kalam kazhinjalum kelkan pattunna oru romantic melody aanallo athu...

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> but shivaji songs epozum alukal kelkundu than enthiran..


 

sahaana 
kilimanjaro
kadal anukale
arime arime
vaji vaji
balle lakke
athiradikkaran
boom boom robo
style
irumbile
puthiya manithaa

this is my preference .. endhiran 3 songs in top 4 , that makes roughly sivaji=endhiran..

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> postpone akan chance ilaaa ...shoot start ayii..last song .. ee wekl packup akum ...


Appo deepavaliku kanumo?

----------


## Sajidhof

> Pookale satru oyvidunkel aarkum ishtapetille? Kure kalam kazhinjalum kelkan pattunna oru romantic melody aanallo athu...


  pazhaya oru rahman touch aa songil evideyoko und..song kollam..

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Eniku music nte abcd ariyila....ennalum thonunna oru karyam rahman ippom vocals ne kalum importance kodukunnath variety instruments use cheyyanum singersine kondu different tonil padippikanum aanu.......

----------


## pavamdoha

> bhagyam..allenki shankar nayikamar out aakum pole out ayene..


Ashwarya Rai - Jeans kazhinju OUT aaayoo ?

----------


## Viru

> Ashwarya Rai - Jeans kazhinju OUT aaayoo ?


Ileana um out ayila

----------


## anupkerb1

> Appo deepavaliku kanumo?


deepavaliku undakanam..shankar ayathu kondu last wek varee suspense undd...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's "I" strikes GOLD. "I" sold for record amount!
"I" TN theatrical rights have been sold at a mind
blowing record price to Sushma Cine Arts. It is the
single biggest deal in recent times, though Aascar
Films are not willing to reveal the amount.
And Andhra theatrical rights for Telugu dubbed version
of "I" has been sold at the highest ever price for a
non-Telugu film to leading distributor Tirupathy Prasad
and RB Chowdhary ‘s joined distribution firm Mega
Super Good Films.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar completes pending song for I


Shankar has finished shooting the last pending
song Ladio in I in a lavish set mounted in Chennai.
The song was choreographed by national award
winning choreographer Bosco Martis. Few
patchwork shots are also completed and film is
expected to be wrapped up completely in few
days. Notable Bollywood choreographers Bosco
Martis and Caesar Gonsalves have done
choreography for over 200 songs and 75 films
including 3 idiots, Love Aaj Kal and Jab We Met.
“I’ve had the most amazing time working with
#Shankar sir and # vickram sir # legends # i
#movie . Excited. Last meal in chennai with my fav
people #bosco # vickram and
@ i_am_amyjackson ,” tweeted Upen Patel
yesterday.
Meanwhile, speculations are running wild on the
film’s release date. Sources say if Shankar hands
over the final copy of the film to AR Rahman in a
week, the film will see the light of day on Diwali
and clash with Kaththi and
Vishal’s Poojai. Otherwise, the film is likely to miss
the Diwali race and might get pushed for a slot in
November or December. It would be great if the
film makes it for Diwali since it has generated
phenomenal buzz across India and has piqued the
curiosity of film buffs everywhere. Whether I gets a
Diwali release or not will be known officially in two
weeks.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## MALABARI

spine chilling visuals.teaser kidukki

----------


## jackramsey

LADIO songil ulla rapid change of tune/rhythm/beat was very irritating when i first heard.I think Shankar wanted it to be like that. Now i started liking that. oru Lady Gaga song pole undu, that kind kind of singing and arrangement.
Merselaitten- Best thing was that violin stuff. Oorvasi songilum matum ulla pole .

Pookkale, Ennodu Nee(both versions) enikku first hearing ishtapettu
The surprise for me was Aila Aila. adhyam kettappol Natalie's Tamil and opera singing was annoying but now its kinda cute . Aa  Keyboard tune at the beginning of the song is so catchy. My favourite track.

Overall a very good album . But nothing like Yaarumilla,Aye Mr Minor or Sanda Kuthirai from Kaaviya Thalaivan

----------


## akshaycool

> Pookale satru oyvidunkel aarkum ishtapetille? Kure kalam kazhinjalum kelkan pattunna oru romantic melody aanallo athu...


Pookkale kiduuu...!!

----------


## Nithz



----------


## KHILADI

> Ashwarya Rai - Jeans kazhinju OUT aaayoo ?


sadem shreyem adakam majoritiyum out of the field enna avasthayil ethi nilkunnu..ash exception...ivaku pinne abhinayikanum ariyillallo.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## SAM369

*http://ssmusictheblog.blogspot.in/20...aser-of-i.html*

----------


## SAM369



----------


## GangsteR

> 


chinese aano

----------


## Nithz

> chinese aano


yappppp  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

*I continues to create record!*

Chiyan Vikram will be seen in I after his last bilingual David in 2013. His hard work for his role in I is now known to everyone and the stills and the teaser of the film showcased the  National Award winner in unbelievable forms which only a passionate actor like him could deliver.
The teaser of the film was released a few days back and it
has got an overwhelming response and is creating a record
of sorts. The teaser of this Shankar film has crossed four
million views in less than five days. Imposing indeed!

----------


## GangsteR

*Behindwoods brings you the Top 10 songs of the week (Sept 13 th - Sept 19 th ).*
The ratings are based on Aircheck performance of the songs.
1. En Moochum Venaam - Burma (Sudharshan.M.Kumar)
2. Takku Takku - Sigaram Thodu (D.Imman)
3. Yaarumilla - Kaaviyathalaivan (A.R.Rahman)
4. Saridhaana Saridhaana - Amara Kaaviyam (Ghibran)
5. Nalla Kettuka Paadam - Aadama Jaichomada (Sean
Roldan)
6. Petromaxu Lightethan - Aranmanai (Bharathwaj)
7. Poo Indru Neeyaga - Velaiyilla Pattathari (Anirudh)
8. Mersalaayitten - I (A.R.Rahman)
9. Aye Mr. Minor! - Kaaviyathalaivan (A.R.Rahman)
10. Naan Nee - Madras (Santhosh Narayanan)

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Heard that #I Kerala rights sold for a record price for a non Malayalam there. Producer of Neram have successfully bagged it....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

:Band:  :Band:  :Yeye:

----------


## akshaycool

> 


Chiyaan  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Waiting For FDFS  :Band:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Election pramanichu sakala avanmarudeyum ban matti....tinjujishnu te mathram mattiyila...ayalkentha kushtam undo? Ethinu mods marupadi parayanam...illenkil njangal kurachu tinju fans sakthamayi protest cheyyum....    @Harry    @veecee    @kallan pavithran @BangloreaN   @Hari    @nryn @BangloeaN @Brother @ClunAns @josemon17 @admin

Onnukil arudeyum mattaruthayirunnu...ithippo palarum avaravarude ishtathinu anusarichu palarudeyum matti...ippo ban mari vannavarekal valiya kuttam onnum iyal cheythitila...onnumillelum fk yil vanna nal muthal swantham id velupeduthi nilkunna oralanu...

----------


## GangsteR

> Election pramanichu sakala avanmarudeyum ban matti....tinjujishnu te mathram mattiyila...ayalkentha kushtam undo? Ethinu mods marupadi parayanam...illenkil njangal kurachu tinju fans sakthamayi protest cheyyum....   @Harry   @veecee   @kallan pavithran @BangloreaN  @Hari   @nryn 
> 
> Onnukil arudeyum mattaruthayirunnu...ithippo palarum avaravarude ishtathinu anusarichu palarudeyum matti...ippo ban mari vannavarekal valiya kuttam onnum iyal cheythitila...onnumillelum fk yil vanna nal muthal swantham id velupeduthi nilkunna oralanu...


kashtam!!! ningal modsinu aarkum angerae ishtam allenkil permanent ban chei....oralodu matram entina ee partiality...ividae ulla aarum 100 % perfect alla..... feeeling pucham

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> Heard that #I Kerala rights sold for a record price for a non Malayalam there. Producer of Neram have successfully bagged it....


which one was previous record ? any guess on amount ?

----------


## Viru

> Election pramanichu sakala avanmarudeyum ban matti....tinjujishnu te mathram mattiyila...ayalkentha kushtam undo? Ethinu mods marupadi parayanam...illenkil njangal kurachu tinju fans sakthamayi protest cheyyum....   @Harry   @veecee   @kallan pavithran @BangloreaN  @Hari   @nryn 
> 
> Onnukil arudeyum mattaruthayirunnu...ithippo palarum avaravarude ishtathinu anusarichu palarudeyum matti...ippo ban mari vannavarekal valiya kuttam onnum iyal cheythitila...onnumillelum fk yil vanna nal muthal swantham id velupeduthi nilkunna oralanu...


ellarudem matiyitum pullide matiyilel athe valatha chethe ai pokum  :Doh:  angerum eviduntha member allae bhaki ullore pole

----------


## kandahassan

Tinjuvine thirichedukkathe njan ini fkyilekku illa...

Fc--  mods...

----------


## JJK

> Election pramanichu sakala avanmarudeyum ban matti....tinjujishnu te mathram mattiyila...ayalkentha kushtam undo? Ethinu mods marupadi parayanam...illenkil njangal kurachu tinju fans sakthamayi protest cheyyum....   @Harry   @veecee   @kallan pavithran @BangloreaN  @Hari   @nryn Onnukil arudeyum mattaruthayirunnu...ithippo palarum avaravarude ishtathinu anusarichu palarudeyum matti...ippo ban mari vannavarekal valiya kuttam onnum iyal cheythitila...onnumillelum fk yil vanna nal muthal swantham id velupeduthi nilkunna oralanu...


+1............

----------


## GangsteR

> Tinjuvine thirichedukkathe njan ini fkyilekku illa...
> 
> Fc--  mods...


njan voting behishkarichu

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
Aascars' #I breaking records everywhere! Kerala
theatrical rights sold for highest ever price 4 a Non-
Malayalam film. (via @e4echennai )

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
#Chiyaan #Vikram - Dir @Shankarshanmugh 's #I
stands for "Record" - Whether @YouTube views or
the price at which its sold for Distribution!

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
> Aascars' #I breaking records everywhere! Kerala
> theatrical rights sold for highest ever price 4 a Non-
> Malayalam film. (via @e4echennai )


vishwarupam ayiruno highest  ? thupaki ? endiran? jilla?

----------


## GangsteR

> vishwarupam ayiruno highest  ? thupaki ? endiran? jilla?


Endhiran aanennu thonunnu

----------


## GangsteR

*Shankar's 'I' sold for record amount!*

Producer Aascar Ravichandran’s Shankar directed fantasy
entertainer I with Vikram playing the lead has turned out to be the
hottest movie in southern circuit. Many of the leading distributors are trying their best to procure the film for various territories.
I theatrical rights have been sold for Tamil Nadu at a mind
blowing record price to Sushma Cine Arts. It is the single
biggest deal in recent times, though Aascar Films are not
willing to reveal the amount.
And Andhra theatrical rights for Telugu dubbed version of I
has gone to leading distributor Tirupathy Prasad and RB
Chowdhary ‘s joined distribution firm Mega Super Good
Films. The price is said to be the highest ever theatrical
dubbing rights for a non-Telugu film.
Remember Aascar Ravichandran had Hollywood action
hero Arnold Schwarzenegger as the chief guest at the
audio launch of I. It created a huge buzz all over India and
subsequently the trailer of the extravaganza became an
instant hit and had record views. All this made I a major
brand, as the film gets ready for a Diwali release.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Edited........................

----------


## josemon17

> Election pramanichu sakala avanmarudeyum ban matti....tinjujishnu te mathram mattiyila...ayalkentha kushtam undo? Ethinu mods marupadi parayanam...illenkil njangal kurachu tinju fans sakthamayi protest cheyyum....    @Harry    @veecee    @kallan pavithran @BangloreaN   @Hari    @nryn @BangloeaN @Brother @ClunAns @josemon17 @admin
> 
> Onnukil arudeyum mattaruthayirunnu...ithippo palarum avaravarude ishtathinu anusarichu palarudeyum matti...ippo ban mari vannavarekal valiya kuttam onnum iyal cheythitila...onnumillelum fk yil vanna nal muthal swantham id velupeduthi nilkunna oralanu...


aaredyum ban mattitilla..becz of election..

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> aaredyum ban mattitilla..becz of election..


Aaru paranju....ethrayum per correct ayittu enganeya ee timil ban kazhinju ethiye?

----------


## josemon17

> Aaru paranju....ethrayum per correct ayittu enganeya ee timil ban kazhinju ethiye?


_Njan paranju..Achootty..ban nale kazhiyumayirunnu.only he got..athum nale evng aayathukond..pinne malabari..pulli autoban aayirunnu..direct ban alla...aaraka ban mattiye enn paranjal manasilakan pattumayirunnu..if u knw_

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> _Njan paranju..Achootty..ban nale kazhiyumayirunnu.only he got..athum nale evng aayathukond..pinne malabari..pulli autoban aayirunnu..direct ban alla...aaraka ban mattiye enn paranjal manasilakan pattumayirunnu..if u knw_


Tinjujishnu autoban aanu.........

----------


## josemon17

> Tinjujishnu autoban aanu.........


tinju autoban aanu..i knw..ath kazhiyumbol pulli varum..allathe election vendi oru mods aarudeyum ban mattitila..for ur info.. Thanks...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> tinju autoban aanu..i knw..ath kazhiyumbol pulli varum..allathe election vendi oru mods aarudeyum ban mattitila..for ur info.. Thanks...


Appo malabaride mattinnu than thanne alle ippo paranje....malabariku entha kombundo?

----------


## Bunny

ivide alkar samadanamayi irikunath anneshinu ishtamavunilla enn tonunnu... :Phhhh:

----------


## josemon17

> Appo malabaride mattinnu than thanne alle ippo paranje....malabariku entha kombundo?


machanu ipo entha problem..read my post..he was auto banned...athu kazhinjapol pulli vannu..allathe njan paranjath ban matti enn alla....chumma oronnu vechu igane parayelle..

CHECK THIS..ithil poya..ban mattiyo illayo enn ariyam...check d date and time of ban




> infra to hari anna, jabbar, malabari - malabari automatic ban


ithanu ban period..pinne thaan enn onnum vilikenda..njan decent aayit thanne aanu marupidi paranje...hope u understood...
 @Harry @veecee

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ivide alkar samadanamayi irikunath anneshinu ishtamavunilla enn tonunnu...


Evide ayal aarkum oru samadana kedum undakiyittila....njan oru mammootty fan anu..ayal mohanlal fanum...ee threadil mathramanu ayal active ayittullathu...pinne kure padathinte blunder kanakumayi chila threadilum varum...veembu parayum ennallathe oru kuzhappavum illa...niyamam ellavarkum oru pole aakanam...oralude enkilum mattiyittundenkil ellarudem mattanam...afterall fanfight nirthi oru puthiya thudakathinu vendi aanallo election.

----------


## Bunny

> Evide ayal aarkum oru samadana kedum undakiyittila....njan oru mammootty fan anu..ayal mohanlal fanum...ee threadil mathramanu ayal active ayittullathu...pinne kure padathinte blunder kanakumayi chila threadilum varum...veembu parayum ennallathe oru kuzhappavum illa...niyamam ellavarkum oru pole aakanam...oralude enkilum mattiyittundenkil ellarudem mattanam...afterall fanfight nirthi oru puthiya thudakathinu vendi aanallo election.








> .pinne kure padathinte blunder kanakumayi chila threadilum varum...veembu parayum ennallathe oru kuzhappavum illa.


machan paranjath tanne kuzhappam...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> machanu ipo entha problem..read my post..he was auto banned...athu kazhinjapol pulli vannu..allathe njan paranjath ban matti enn alla....chumma oronnu vechu igane parayelle..
> 
> CHECK THIS..ithil poya..ban mattiyo illayo enn ariyam...
> 
> 
> 
> ithanu ban period..pinne thaan enn onnum vilikenda..njan decent aayit thanne aanu marupidi paranje...hope u understood...


Thaan ennu vechal thante nattil theri aano..? Ennal mone ennu vilikam mathiyo?

----------


## josemon17

> Thaan ennu vechal thante nattil theri aano..? Ennal mone ennu vilikam mathiyo?


Anyway..enik ishtam aayila..athre ullu..njan ath paranju..ipo karyangal manasilayi enn karuthunnu..eni chettan mods ban mattiyavurde list paranjatte

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Anyway..enik ishtam aayila..athre ullu..njan ath paranju..ipo karyangal manasilayi enn karuthunnu..eni chettan mods ban mattiyavurde list paranjatte


Achooty de mattille....nale evening aanu kazhiyunnathenkil naleye mattavoo...allathe electionu nirthunnu vech nerathe mattamo?

----------


## josemon17

> Achooty de mattille....nale evening aanu kazhiyunnathenkil naleye mattavoo...allathe electionu nirthunnu vech nerathe mattamo?


he is a candidate.. athukond matti...ellarum vote chodikumbol..pulliye matti nirthan egane pattum..athu sari alla ennu bakki members parayuvanel..wil accept. @MeoW...eni meow mention cheythath chettan ishtam aayilel..pulli aanu election konduvanne..athinu aanu....eallathe vellorum oronnu parayunna kettu chaadi purapedellu...eni enik chettanodu onnum parayanila

----------


## BangaloreaN

Direct BAN ayavaril candidate aaya oralude BAN mathram oru divasam kurachu koduthu ennallathe vere oru BAN-um mattiyittilla.
bakki ullavar BAN period serve cheythu thanneyaanu thirike vannathu.
Tinju Autoban aanu, BAN period kazhiyumpol varum.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> he is a candidate.. athukond matti...ellarum vote chodikumbol..pulliye matti nirthan egane pattum..athu sari alla ennu bakki members parayuvanel..wil accept. @MeoW...eni meow mention cheythath chettan ishtam aayilel..pulli aanu election konduvanne..athinu aanu....eallathe vellorum oronnu parayunna kettu chaadi purapedellu...eni enik chettanodu onnum parayanila


Athu angane ayond ithu ingane ayi ennu parayunnathine 'mudanthan nyaayam' ennu parayum.....baki mods entha parayunnathu ennu nokatte...

----------


## josemon17

> Athu angane ayond ithu ingane ayi ennu parayunnathine 'mudanthan nyaayam' ennu parayum.....baki mods entha parayunnathu ennu nokatte...


njn paranjath..mudantham nyaam aayit karuthikolu..no worries..!

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Direct BAN ayavaril candidate aaya oralude BAN mathram oru divasam kurachu koduthu ennallathe vere oru BAN-um mattiyittilla.
> bakki ullavar BAN period serve cheythu thanneyaanu thirike vannathu.
> Tinju Autoban aanu, BAN period kazhiyumpol varum.


Candidate akan vendi alle mattiyathu....oru divasam aanelum mattiyo illayo ennathanu chodichathu....niyamam ithra karkasam ayittu nokumpol athum cheyyan padillarunnu... ( eniku achootty du onnum oru issue um illatto...njan paranju enne ullu)

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Candidate akan vendi alle mattiyathu....oru divasam aanelum mattiyo illayo ennathanu chodichathu....niyamam ithra karkasam ayittu nokumpol athum cheyyan padillarunnu... ( eniku achootty du onnum oru issue um illatto...njan paranju enne ullu)



Candidate akan vendi alle mattiyathu...Alla, candidate ayathu kondu 1 day kurachu koduthu.
vere oraludeyum BAN period kurachittilla.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Candidate akan vendi alle mattiyathu...Alla, candidate ayathu kondu 1 day kurachu koduthu.
> vere oraludeyum BAN period kurachittilla.


Enthinu 1 day kurachu kodukanam...ban periodil ulla aale enthinu candidate aakanam....

----------


## 4EVER

> Enthinu 1 day kurachu kodukanam...ban periodil ulla aale enthinu candidate aakanam....


Machaanu enthaanu prashnam ippam

Ban aaya aalu candidate aavaan paadilla ennu evidem paranjittillallooo

Chumma adi undaakkathe swantham teamine promote cheyy

----------


## MHP369

> Election pramanichu sakala avanmarudeyum ban matti....tinjujishnu te mathram mattiyila...ayalkentha kushtam undo? Ethinu mods marupadi parayanam...illenkil njangal kurachu tinju fans sakthamayi protest cheyyum....    @Harry    @veecee    @kallan pavithran @BangloreaN   @Hari    @nryn @BangloeaN @Brother @ClunAns @josemon17 @admin
> 
> Onnukil arudeyum mattaruthayirunnu...ithippo palarum avaravarude ishtathinu anusarichu palarudeyum matti...ippo ban mari vannavarekal valiya kuttam onnum iyal cheythitila...onnumillelum fk yil vanna nal muthal swantham id velupeduthi nilkunna oralanu...


ellardem maariyo ban??????

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Machaanu enthaanu prashnam ippam
> 
> Ban aaya aalu candidate aavaan paadilla ennu evidem paranjittillallooo
> 
> Chumma adi undaakkathe swantham teamine promote cheyy


Atha njan paranjathu niyamam appolappol avishyathinu vendi flexible aakam ennu...see achoottyude candidature alla njan parayunne...see above posts...ithu election campaigningum alla...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ellardem maariyo ban??????


Illa....THATS MY MISTAKE....eniku angane thonni...but adjustments nadannu....cheriya vittuveezhchakal...evide ayalum niyamam angane aanallo...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Ente oru opinion parayatte.....fanfight illathe oru nalla fk ku thudakkam kurikan aanennu paranjanu election thudangiyathu....appol allara chillara chorichil nadathiyathinu ban ayittullavarku ee electionil pankedukan ulla avasaram ille? Ithrayum kalam fk yil ninnittu kashtskalathinu aa timil ban ayi pokunnavarku athu oru vishamam alle? Serious issue allathe ban ayavarkellam ban pinvalichu electinil vote cheyyan ulla opportunity oruki kodukanam ennanu ente abhiprayam.....fk yude nalla nalukalku vendi.....

Tinjuvinu vendi mathram alla njan ithu parayunne...njanum ayalum thammil oru contactum illa...njanum pulliyumayittu adi undakiyittundu in a comic sense....

Innevare eniku oru infra polum kittiyitila..

Election campaigns ayi idhinu yathoru bandhavum illa

----------


## MHP369

> Illa....THATS MY MISTAKE....eniku angane thonni...but adjustments nadannu....cheriya vittuveezhchakal...evide ayalum niyamam angane aanallo...


ippozha njanum muzhuvan vaayichath...

----------


## veecee

:Doh:   :Doh:   :Doh: 
ennal tinju nte ban um 12 manikoor munne mattam  :Doh:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ennal tinju nte ban um 12 manikoor munne mattam


Vc anna ningal enkilum njan mukalil paranja karyam onnu mods panelil avatharippikuu...not only about tinju but also for all members who were with fk for the last years....pilleroke vannu vote cheyyattennu....athukaxhinju pinne enthelum moda eduthal appozhum ningaku ban cheythoode?

----------


## veecee

> Vc anna ningal enkilum njan mukalil paranja karyam onnu mods panelil avatharippikuu...not only about tinju but also for all members who were with fk for the last years....pilleroke vannu vote cheyyattennu....athukaxhinju pinne enthelum moda eduthal appozhum ningaku ban cheythoode?


already discussed it, athil kure prashnam undu, polling tudangumbol electionte tone angu maarum, pinne karyangal kodum serious vare akum. nammal kurachu perude mattumbol avar oru partye support cheytal mattu partylar chilappo vere permanent ban ullavare vare thappi eduthu matti kodukkan parayum, athumallenkil election kazhinjal ban mattiyathinte peril akum adi, athum allenkil ban maari varunnavar veendum prashnam undakkiyal athum namukku dosham cheyyum. 
machanu ividuthe electione patti onnum ariyathathu kondanu, monday muthal nokkikko ivide entha nadakkan pokunne ennu  :Unsure:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> already discussed it, athil kure prashnam undu, polling tudangumbol electionte tone angu maarum, pinne karyangal kodum serious vare akum. nammal kurachu perude mattumbol avar oru partye support cheytal mattu partylar chilappo vere permanent ban ullavare vare thappi eduthu matti kodukkan parayum, athumallenkil election kazhinjal ban mattiyathinte peril akum adi, athum allenkil ban maari varunnavar veendum prashnam undakkiyal athum namukku dosham cheyyum. 
> machanu ividuthe electione patti onnum ariyathathu kondanu, monday muthal nokkikko ivide entha nadakkan pokunne ennu


Ok....njan pinvalichu.... :Ahupinne:

----------


## veecee

> Ok....njan pinvalichu....


thanks macha, will talk to you in detail later

----------


## Saathan

updates okke back page il poyi  :Dry:

----------


## Iam RMU

:Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## anupkerb1

> Election pramanichu sakala avanmarudeyum ban matti....tinjujishnu te mathram mattiyila...ayalkentha kushtam undo? Ethinu mods marupadi parayanam...illenkil njangal kurachu tinju fans sakthamayi protest cheyyum....    @Harry    @veecee    @kallan pavithran @BangloreaN   @Hari    @nryn @BangloeaN @Brother @ClunAns @josemon17 @admin
> 
> Onnukil arudeyum mattaruthayirunnu...ithippo palarum avaravarude ishtathinu anusarichu palarudeyum matti...ippo ban mari vannavarekal valiya kuttam onnum iyal cheythitila...onnumillelum fk yil vanna nal muthal swantham id velupeduthi nilkunna oralanu...


+1




> *he is a candidate.*. athukond matti...ellarum vote chodikumbol..pulliye matti nirthan egane pattum..athu sari alla ennu bakki members parayuvanel..wil accept. @MeoW...eni meow mention cheythath chettan ishtam aayilel..pulli aanu election konduvanne..athinu aanu....eallathe vellorum oronnu parayunna kettu chaadi purapedellu...eni enik chettanodu onnum parayanila





> Candidate akan vendi alle mattiyathu...Alla, *candidate ayathu kondu 1 day kurachu koduthu*.
> vere oraludeyum BAN period kurachittilla.



*Ban ayathinu sesham analoo candidate ayathuu...Ban ayii irikunaa oralee enthu adishtanathil annu canditate akkunathu ? ban mati candidate akam enkill , ban mati elarkum vote cheyanum anuvadikanam.. rules elam oru kootarku matram ulathu alalloo..atleast mods adyam rules elam onum padikku.enitu baki ulavaree control cheythal mati ...* 

 Modsinu enthu thonivasavum kanikanm enanooo ? Tinju infra koduthavan atleast atinte reason enkilum parayan ulaa chankootam kanikanam..alathee 2um  ketaa swabhavam kanikaruthuu .... 

edhuu ^%*^*^& anavoo evane elamm MOD aakiyathuuu :Shameonu:

----------


## GangsteR

> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ban ayathinu sesham analoo candidate ayathuu...Ban ayii irikunaa oralee enthu adishtanathil annu canditate akkunathu ? ban mati candidate akam enkill , ban mati elarkum vote cheyanum anuvadikanam.. rules elam oru kootarku matram ulathu alalloo..atleast mods adyam rules elam onum padikku.enitu baki ulavaree control cheythal mati ...* 
> 
> ...


paranjittu karyamilla macha..ividae palarkkum pala niyamangal aanu...ACHOOTY dae placil nammal aarenkilum aarnenkil ivar  ee sneham kaanikilla
 :Vedi:

----------


## MeoW

Ente palli.... election virus itreyum maarakam aayo ??

----------


## mujthaba

ithippo enthutta ..american president electiono?? kala prancheee  :Laughing:

----------


## arjunan

Shankar's  I polum election feveril mungi poyallo.

----------


## kandahassan

> Shankar's  I polum election feveril mungi poyallo.


Election  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

'I' could have done business in excess of 5000 crores but ...
Sep 21, 2014


When you have produced a film like 'I' the pride involved would naturally be huge. A proud Aascar Films  Ravichandran is all geared up to release the film for Diwali and the film's area release rights are being sold for massive rates, befitting the movie's hype and expectations.
When he talks about 'I' you can sense his passion and contentment at the final product
"We are increasing the level of a film's content, with 'I'.
It will be the peaks of grandeur and magnificence. I have
screened the rough teaser to more than 10000 people.
All were stunned.
Indian film history would be split into 'before I and after
I'. Warner Bros were shocked at what they saw. If a
Hollywood company like that releases 'I', the film has the
potential to do mind-boggling business in excess of 5000
crores. We don't have that privilege here, but are still
trying to the best of our capabilities.
A major portion of the film has been shot in China and
we are trying for an agreement with the government
there to screen 'I' in maximum theaters. We have to
reach 'I' to the nook and corners of the world as it
deserves that reach and exposure. We have to be proud
of what Shankar and team have achieved.
The strain involved in the project is huge, 2.5 years of
hard work is there. We have employed about 10000
people for the film. 'I' would be a jaw-dropping
experience. The whole world would look back at Indian
cinema and recognize Shankar as India's James
Cameroon. It's unimaginable - people will be moved to
tears. P.C.Sreeram's work is remarkable too, he is after
all the Godfather of all current cameramen. 'I' means
grandeur, each song would be equally fascinating.
The whole family can enjoy the movie and it would be
totally worthy of the ticket money spent. People have
already decided to see 'I' with their entire family. It
caters to 60% of the audience base. They are just
waiting for me to release the movie. It's the same case
in Andhra too.
I - SKY IS THE LIMIT"

----------


## GangsteR

''I'll feel proud if Vikram gets a National Award for I''
Sep 21, 2014



The 'I' audio launch which was held on 15th September, will be an event which will forever stay in the memory of anyone who attended it. This grand event, which was graced by Arnold Schwarzenegger and Superstar Rajini along with Shankar,
A.R.Rahman and the film's lead face Vikram, would soon be telecast on TV.
We present to you what director Shankar said at the
launch. It was an elaborate thanksgiving speech, as the
great man thanked each and every person who worked in
his movie and also those who made the launch event a
spectacular one.
"I thank Arnold for accepting our invitation and coming
for the event. This has been an unforgettable experience.
I have not disturbed Rajini too many times. Already he
has a lot of problems and commitments with Lingaa. But
I really wanted him to come for the event. When I
requested him, he said he would surely come as a friend.
Everybody says that they have given their life, acting in a
particular movie. But Vikram has given his body for 'I'.
All those who have seen 'I' say that he will get a national
award. I will feel proud if he gets one but even if he
doesn't, he will surely get the biggest applause from fans
and the audience.
Producer Aascar Ravichandran told me that he had made
many films and did not want to make a usual movie
again. He asked me for a script that would take us to the
next level. That is how 'I' happened.
This is not a movie based on Olympics or any other
game. This is not a movie based on bribery or corruption
or the plots that I usually take. This is something that I
have not touched till now. This is a romantic thriller."
We are waiting, Shankar sir.

----------


## GangsteR

''Comedy, horror and films with grandeur are the genres that work today'' - Aascar Ravichandran
Sep 21, 2014


Master Producer Aascar Ravichandran, who awaits the release of the Shankar - Chiyaan Vikram magnum opus I, talks about content, marketing and audience's sensibilities.
According to him, " Comedy, horror
and films with grandeur are the genres that work today.
Meaningless publicity gimmicks are being brushed away by
the public and success meets and posters are being
laughed at. "
He adds, " Generally superhit films will always be appealing
to the entire family and will be devoid of violence and sex.
From the times of MGR, this has been the case. Jackie
Chan also follows a similar formula, to appeal to the entire
family. A good wholesome family-based entertainer will
never fail. "

----------


## GangsteR

All is well for 'I' on course for Diwali
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, September 20, 2014]


We have reported a couple of days ago regarding the
alleged black clouds surrounding over Shankar’s magnum
opus ‘I’ by taking efforts to talk to the co-producer Suresh,
and confirmed that the movie will arrive for Diwali. The
pending song ‘Ladio’ has been officially completed today
in a grand set, and Shankar made sure there are no other
patch works left to shoot.
Aascar Ravichandran has started to book theatres across
the state to give his product a grand entry. The much
expected movie of the year is all set to give a magical
experience in a month’s time from now. Amidst all the
good things happening for over a week to the team ‘I’ they
faced a minor blip a couple of days ago in the form of their
official teaser removed from YouTube for a copyright claim
and it gets restored in a few hours time with the same view
count.

----------


## Viru

> 


Angelic amy  :Yeye:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> 


ennaalum vikram edukunnna weight etra kilo undaakum

----------


## GangsteR

*'I' - Records in TN, Kerala and Andhra as well ...*

With Shankar - Vikram's I gettingready for a Diwali release, producerAascar Ravichandran is busy finalizing the area-wise deals. The Tamil Nadu theatrical rights havebeen sold to Sushma Cine Arts for a big-fat figure, while the Telugu dubbed version's theatrical rights have been reportedly sold for a newrecord price to Mega Super Good Films and Tirupathy Prasad. In Kerala too, I has done the highest pre-release business for a non Malayalam film and the producers of Neram have reportedly bagged the Kerala release rights for a record price.
Here's hoping that I does great business at the ticket
windows too, when it releases for Diwali along with
Kaththi, Poojai and SRK's Happy New Year.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Hindi dubbed version um diwaliku irangumo?

----------


## visakh r

> Hindi dubbed version um diwaliku irangumo?


mikkavarum irangum..

----------


## arunonline

> *'I' - Records in TN, Kerala and Andhra as well ...*
> 
> With Shankar - Vikram's I gettingready for a Diwali release, producerAascar Ravichandran is busy finalizing the area-wise deals. The Tamil Nadu theatrical rights havebeen sold to Sushma Cine Arts for a big-fat figure, while the Telugu dubbed version's theatrical rights have been reportedly sold for a newrecord price to Mega Super Good Films and Tirupathy Prasad. In Kerala too, I has done the highest pre-release business for a non Malayalam film and the producers of Neram have reportedly bagged the Kerala release rights for a record price.
> Here's hoping that I does great business at the ticket
> windows too, when it releases for Diwali along with
> Kaththi, Poojai and SRK's Happy New Year.




Diwali 100% confirmed aayo ?????

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> ennaalum vikram edukunnna weight etra kilo undaakum


probably a dummy

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> Hindi dubbed version um diwaliku irangumo?


tamil telugu hindi.. same day release aayirikum

----------


## Flackyz



----------


## anupkerb1

> *Diwali 100% confirmed aayo ?????*


*
Deepavaliku oruu matavum undayirikunathallaa* ....Ai,kaththi vanalum illelum DEEPAVALI 22 tane anuu ...

----------


## arunonline

> *
> Deepavaliku oruu matavum undayirikunathallaa* .... eni deepavali kodiyee matandoooo


So, 4 Biggies aano Diwalikku ? I, Kaththi, Poojai, Happy New Year.

----------


## anupkerb1

> So, 4 Biggies aano Diwalikku ? I, Kaththi, Poojai, Happy New Year.


Happy new year matram confirmed...vere onum ilaa...Ai postproductn ,kaththi shoot & issues .

----------


## arunonline

> Happy new year matram confirmed...vere onum ilaa...Ai postproductn ,kaththi shoot & issues .


Poojai confirmed aanenuu Official trailer'il undayirunnu. So, not sure abt "I" & "Kaththi". Rite ?

----------


## anupkerb1

> Poojai confirmed aanenuu Official trailer'il undayirunnu. So, not sure abt "I" & "Kaththi". Rite ?


I , kaththi vanal vanuu ...atree parayan patooo

----------


## avd

> Poojai confirmed aanenuu Official trailer'il undayirunnu. So, not sure abt "I" & "Kaththi". Rite ?


I diwalikundenu producer paranjallo...saw an article in indiaglitz

----------


## Viru

> Poojai confirmed aanenuu Official trailer'il undayirunnu. So, not sure abt "I" & "Kaththi". Rite ?


Kaththide theater charting thudagi athe urapane

----------


## arunonline

> Kaththide theater charting thudagi athe urapane


Ok bhai, So, 3 confirmed ..... Kaththi,Poojai,Happy New Year.

----------


## avd

http://www.indiaglitz.com/All-Is-Wel...il-news-114656

----------


## avd

All is well for 'I' on course for Diwali
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, September 20, 2014] 0 Comments



Vikram's 'I' Movie Stills
We have reported a couple of days ago regarding the alleged black clouds surrounding over Shankar’s magnum opus ‘I’ by taking efforts to talk to the co-producer Suresh, and confirmed that the movie will arrive for Diwali. The pending song ‘Ladio’ has been officially completed today in a grand set, and Shankar made sure there are no other patch works left to shoot.

Aascar Ravichandran has started to book theatres across the state to give his product a grand entry. The much expected movie of the year is all set to give a magical experience in a month’s time from now.  Amidst all the good things happening for over a week to the team ‘I’ they faced a minor blip a couple of days ago in the form of their official teaser removed from YouTube for a copyright claim and it gets restored in a few hours time with the same view count.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Happy new year matram confirmed...vere onum ilaa...Ai postproductn ,kaththi shoot & issues .


Kaththi Officialy Confirm Anu...Charting Also Started....

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

5 Million views :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## akshaycool

> 


Chiyaaaan :hatsoff:

----------


## ghostrider999

Vikaram  :Yeye:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Vikaram


vikaram ala vikram  :Kettoda:

----------


## ghostrider999

> vikaram ala vikram


Typo  :Shameonu:

----------


## kandahassan

> 



Shankar mass  :Band:

----------


## Saathan

5 million ayo  :Ho:

----------


## Flackyz

> 


kathithi kk ethrayayiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## VSK

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## hari0126

Indian cinemayil top 10 trailer viewsil kadakkum within a week's time :Band: ....

----------


## GangsteR

> kathithi kk ethrayayiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


1 Million kazhinjae ullu.. ..

----------


## GangsteR

I is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity, says Amy Jackson


Amy Jackson, who plays Diya – a Tamil girl –
in I, says to a daily that working in the film is a
once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. She has just
completed the song shoot of Ladia in Chennai
choreographed by national award-winning
dancemaster Bosco Martis. “You don’t say no to a
Shankar film. He moulds actors to get exactly what
he wants. I can confidently say that I lived my
role. My role, just like Vikram’s, has a good
growth arc. In fact, Lingesan (Vikram’s character)
is strongly motivated by Diya,” says Amy to a
daily.
Starring Vikram, Amy Jackson, Upen Patel, Suresh
Gopi, Ram Kumar in important roles, I is set to hit
the screens for Diwali next month. It has music by
AR Rahman and produced by Aascar Films.

----------


## avd



----------


## michael

> 



bollywood cinemakalkulla marupadi...........

18million aanu record by an indian cinema...

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> 


indian record ethaanee

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> bollywood cinemakalkulla marupadi...........
> 
> 18million aanu record by an indian cinema...


which padam ?

----------


## jimmy

e movie ude audio launch nu mammootty ethumennu kettirunnu,ethiyo?, photom onnum kandilla?

----------


## hari0126

> which padam ?


TOP 17:
Krrishh 3-2.3 C
Dhoom 3-1.9 C
Kick-1.7 C
Bang Bang-1.3 C
Hate story 2-1.2 C
Ram leela-95 L
Jackpot-88 L
JTHJ-84 L
2 States-82 L
Race 2-75 L
Chennai express-75 L
Holiday-67 L
Boss-64 L
Ek tha Tiger-62 L
Agneepath-59 L
Ra one-54 L
Raanjhana-54 L
 :Yes3:

----------


## avd

> bollywood cinemakalkulla marupadi...........
> 
> 18million aanu record by an indian cinema...


pinnalla  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## avd

> e movie ude audio launch nu mammootty ethumennu kettirunnu,ethiyo?, photom onnum kandilla?


mammootty poyilla..annu pulli dubail ayirunu

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyPcj...ature=youtu.be

----------


## saamy

songs kettit adyam kachara ayi thonniyenkilum repeated ayapol pidich thudangi :Good:

----------


## saamy

> Vikaram





> vikaram ala vikram


pulli verentho kanuarunnu :Phhhh:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> songs kettit adyam kachara ayi thonniyenkilum repeated ayapol pidich thudangi


Athanu ARR  :Clap:  
Ini shankar nte picturisation koodi avumbo  :Yahoo:

----------


## ghostrider999

> pulli verentho kanuarunnu


Njan Onnum Kandilla  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## saamy

> Njan Onnum Kandilla


vikaram ennoke paranjond paranjathanu :Vandivittu:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> songs kettit adyam kachara ayi thonniyenkilum repeated ayapol pidich thudangi


Athanu ARR  :Clap:  
Ini shankar nte picturisation koodi avumbo  :Yahoo:

----------


## SAM369

:Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ghostrider999

> 


Ethu Suresh annan alla angerku nalla onnatharam vayarundu manushya  :Vandivittu: 

lavan nammude rajamanikythile villain alle  :Ahupinne:

----------


## saamy

> Ethu Suresh annan alla angerku nalla onnatharam vayarundu manushya 
> 
> lavan nammude rajamanikythile villain alle


2 kollam padam illathe veetilirunnathalle patiniyayapo vayaru kuranjathakum..

----------


## ghostrider999

> 2 kollam padam illathe veetilirunnathalle patiniyayapo vayaru kuranjathakum..


Chumma Irunna Vayaru Koodukayelle ullu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## saamy

> Chumma Irunna Vayaru Koodukayelle ullu


veroru panim ariyillalo patini kidannu vakuranju kanum...

----------


## ghostrider999

> veroru panim ariyillalo patini kidannu vakuranju kanum...


appo thaangal parayunathu athu sg aanenano  :Blush2:

----------


## saamy

> appo thaangal parayunathu athu sg aanenano


ayal mathyarunnu 2 chavit kollete :Laughing:  1 padam jaicha jadayil pazhasi vere upekshicha team anu:vandivittu;

----------


## ghostrider999

> ayal mathyarunnu 2 chavit kollete 1 padam jaicha jadayil pazhasi vere upekshicha team anu:vandivittu;


eppo ella showilum ekkaye patti pukazhthunundu 2aalum koodi valla filmum orumichu varunundo  :Vandivittu:

----------


## saamy

> eppo ella showilum ekkaye patti pukazhthunundu 2aalum koodi valla filmum orumichu varunundo


1 padam jaichapol ithonumallarunnu :Vandivittu:

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> TOP 17:
> Krrishh 3-2.3 C
> Dhoom 3-1.9 C
> Kick-1.7 C
> Bang Bang-1.3 C
> Hate story 2-1.2 C
> Ram leela-95 L
> Jackpot-88 L
> JTHJ-84 L
> ...


2weeks munpe irakkiyirunenkile kurachum koode views koodiyaane.
ini trailer - padam release aayal kurayille?

----------


## Nithz



----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> Indian cinemayil top 10 trailer viewsil kadakkum within a week's time....


I teaser alle ?

----------


## GangsteR

Trisha Krishnan @ trishtrashers 
@i_am_amyjackson Thank u fr mentionin my name
in ur interview n Goodluck on ur biggest ever
release "I". U luk absolutely stunning !!!

----------


## GangsteR

"I" red hot in the trade
Shankar's magnum opus "I" is all set to hit the screens on
Diwali. The movie stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in the
lead roles. While the teaser of the movie is making records
in YouTube view counts, the business for the movie has
become red hot in the trade. The Tamil Nadu theatrical
rights of the movie has been sold to Sushma Cine Arts for
a whopping price.

Other States
In Andhra the theatrical rights of the movie has been
bought by Tirupathy Prasad and RB Chowdhary ‘s Mega
Super Good Films for a record price. In Kerala the
theatrical rights of the movie has been bought by ' Neram'
producers and its is also said that this is highest price
offered for non Malayalam movie.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

Will I and kaththi clash happen at the box office?


Well, the big question among Tamil movies fans is that, whether 'I' and Kaththi will be clashing at the box office for this Diwali or not. Recently, there is a buzz that 'I' will not be a Diwali release and this has given a sigh of relief in the trade circle. When asked, sources say that Shankar has almost
completed the last song at Chennai and now the release
date is completely depends upon how fast both VFX and
background score works get completed.
If 'I' team gives the final edit to Rahman by this month,
then the music composer might finish the BGM work on
time but if there is a delay, one can't expect 'I' for Diwali.
Also, being a perfectionist Shankar won't show haste in
releasing the film soon, instead he will make sure that
visual effects and background score come out well say the
sources. Mean time, Aascar Ravichandran has sold the TN
distribution rights to Sushma cine creations for a whooping
sum.
Regarding Kaththi , there is no worry in terms of finishing
the project on time. The only hurdle for the team Kaththi is
the opposition from fringe groups but now as Tamil Nadu
government gave them proper protection for the audio
launch, things look somewhat clear for them and during
the release, one can expect similar support from TN
government.
Stay tuned for more updates...

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> Will I and kaththi clash happen at the box office?
> 
> 
> Well, the big question among Tamil movies fans is that, whether 'I' and Kaththi will be clashing at the box office for this Diwali or not. Recently, there is a buzz that 'I' will not be a Diwali release and this has given a sigh of relief in the trade circle. When asked, sources say that Shankar has almost
> completed the last song at Chennai and now the release
> date is completely depends upon how fast both VFX and
> background score works get completed.
> If 'I' team gives the final edit to Rahman by this month,
> then the music composer might finish the BGM work on
> ...


usual shanker gimmick.. I release neeti vekkum.
but , clash sambavichale vijay fan base in TN is huge , so I will be in danger
here , its shanker . kerala people is crazy about shankar films. kathi distributors risk il aavume

----------


## Viru

> indian record ethaanee


Kick/Krrish 3 or bhang bhang  ane

----------


## Viru

> 


ithoke ottiche vache pathirathri enganum arelum kandal spotil bodhamkedum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ghostrider999

VIkram Shankar  :Yeye:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


Enikum ithu sg aanennu thonunnila....onnamath sg annanu ithrem body illa...pinne ithu bodybuilders thammilulla fight alle....sg doctor aanennalle paranjathu....pinne aa theneecha pothinju irikunnathu eyes kandittu sg aano ennu oru doubt undu...santhanam ulpede co artistne areyum kanichillallo except upen patel

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Makarand

> Enikum ithu sg aanennu thonunnila....onnamath sg annanu ithrem body illa...pinne ithu bodybuilders thammilulla fight alle....sg doctor aanennalle paranjathu....pinne aa theneecha pothinju irikunnathu eyes kandittu sg aano ennu oru doubt undu...santhanam ulpede co artistne areyum kanichillallo except upen patel


Yes. Theneecha SG anennu thonnunnu. But mattethu mukham okke kanumbol..!
SGkee ee padathil oru mathri Mughal style thaadi okke ille..

----------


## ghostrider999

SGye Kananamenkil Trailer Varatte  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Ithaanu Suresh gopiyudae look

----------


## GangsteR

[QUOTE=Nithz;6382922]Suresh Gopi In AI Location



 :Giveup: .....

----------


## GangsteR

You look absolutely stunning in 'I' - Trisha
Sep 22, 2014



The bewitching and charming actress and former pageant winner Amy Jackson, rose to fame in India with the Arya starrer, Madrasapattinam which was released four years back. She has gone on to act in a few movies in Tollywood and Bollywood too, since then.
She is now geared up with Shankar’s directorial ‘I’ which
is all set to hit the screens this Diwali. In a recent
interview, the pretty actress had said that “Trisha is an
inspiration to me” and she also added that Trisha's role in
VTV as Jessie was stunning.
The two lovely ladies shared few pleasantries in their
respective twitter handles recently.
Trisha to Amy - "Thank u fr mentionin my name in ur
interview n Goodluck on ur biggest ever release "I". U luk
absolutely stunning !!!"
Amy in return - "My pleasure @trishtrashers - I loved you
as Jessie  Ahh thank you so much, can't wait to finally
watch it! Lots of love"

----------


## aneesh mohanan

[QUOTE=GangsteR;6726060][QUOTE=Nithz;6382922]Suresh Gopi In AI Location


Yes....ithu thanne....ithanu aa kodeeswaran timil ulla look...appol I yil abhinayikunnundennu sg paranjirunnu

----------


## mukkuvan

Ingerude ee getup-il ulla scene aanenkil mickavaarum kooval vaangi koottum.....




> Ithaanu Suresh gopiyudae look

----------


## Nithz

Sreedharettan AKA Sreedhar Pillai With CHIYAAN VIKRAM

----------


## Nithz

Excerpt from Bharadwaj Rangan's blog about Vikram... This one particularly about the struggle during Sethu...

Respect level : Infinity

After working under Balu Mahendra for seven yearsuntil Marupadiyum, the Tamil remake of ArthBala decided it was time for his first film, and he based it on the trials of a friend who fell in love and lost his mind and ended up in chains at a mental asylum. While looking for his protagonist, an actor who could sacrifice everything, his eyes fell on Vikram. He hadnt been impressed by any of Vikrams films, but there were some expressionsjust two or three shotsthat had grabbed his attention in the O butterfly song sequence in Meera , where Vikram studies the colourfully garbed heroine with the rapt awe of a lepidopterist gazing at a Painted Lady.

Bala and Vikram had been friends, hanging out with the same group of strugglers. So Bala approached him and said he had a script ready, and instead of telling the actor what the story was, and what his character was like, he rattled off a list of conditions. Vikram would have to reduce his body weight by 20 kilograms, shave his head, stop doing small roles in other films and give up dubbing work. There could be no distractions, Bala said.

Vikram finally found himself in the hands of a filmmaker whose intensity matched his own. He threw himself into the project with such dedication, transforming his appearance so drastically that when the first scene at the asylum was shot, with some 300 extrasall with shaven heads, all in uniform, a dirt-coloured vest and shortsBala couldnt tell where his leading man was. During these stages of the shoot, the actor was so weak from starvation that Bala had to keep tapping him and asking if hed heard and understood what he was supposed to do. If I called out, he couldnt hear me, Bala said. His ears were blocked, and his eyes were often out of focus.

Bala began to wonder if it was right to torture a man like this. Had it been another actor, I wouldnt have bothered, but he was someone whod had a major accidentand Ive seen the condition his leg was in. What I was doing was worse than the accident. An accident is an accident. But this was deliberate. I was using him for my self-interest, for my film to become a hit.

The film, whose shooting was inaugurated with a puja in April 1997, took two years to make and it was plagued with problems, beginning with a FEFSI (Film Employees Federation of South India) strike that stopped shooting for six months, from June to December that year. I still dont want to recall that period, Shailaja told me. He was on a diet that went on and on. To have this person whos at home all the time and not eating normally, just saying the strike will get over, shooting will happen, the strike will get over, shooting will happen ... Its not easy. He used to have that look, that Sethu look. I used to tell him, Dont look at me like that. I knew that there was so much hard work on his side, but I didnt verbalise it and give him the warm-fuzzies. I was not an encouraging wife, honestly. He encouraged himself. It was his sole journey.

Sriman, who played the role of the protagonists friend in Sethu, had left the unit after finishing one schedule with the normal-looking Vikram. When he returned, he found an emaciated wreck who was surviving on four scoops of papaya every two hours. I asked him if this was necessary. But Kenny said this is it. This is life or death.

Shailaja gave him an ultimatum. If Sethu didnt work, then hed live his dream through television or theatre. He was not the kind of person who went to producers and handed out photos or introduced himself. He was just someone who had talent. And in television and theatre, you could get by if you just had talent. To convince him, she sought the help of James, whom Vikram regarded highly. But Vikram begged them to back off. He was in so much pain, James said. But when I saw the look in his eyes, I told Shaila not to talk to him about this anymore.

When the strike was called off, the producer ran out of funds and decided to abandon the project. Vikram and Ameer, an assistant director on Sethu who would go on to make Paruthiveeran, met the producer and begged him to return. Shooting resumed in January 1998, in fits and starts, whenever the producer could scrounge up some money, and the film was finally ready in June 1999.

But there were no buyers. Bala and Vikram kept organising preview shows with Shailajas money to impress distributors. For months and months I kept doling out money, Shailaja said, and laughed. There was such a demand for preview shows that, at some point, it appeared to Vikram that all of Chennai had seen Sethuand while everyone doled out generous words of praise, no one actually bought the film. Vikram remembers thinking, Even if this gets into theatres, whos left to buy tickets now? He hadnt been on another set in two years. He hadnt done any dubbing. He was out of circulation. There was Rs 25,000 in the bank. He went into a shell.

A friend who was working at the the National Institute of Information Technology offered him a job, but Vikram chose to occupy himself in ways connected to cinema. He directed a serial, with Ameer as his assistantits title, Mounam Pesiyathey, became the title of Ameers first film. He did a telefilm called Siragugal, which was about a Tamil family settled in London. It was well received and he got offers to do more telefilms. But, he said, I realised that if I took up these offers, Id be called a TV actor. Theyre not going to touch me in the movies.

On 10 December 1999, nine years after the release of En Kadhal Kanmani, Sethu was released, with no publicity, in a musty theatre called Krishnaveni in Chennai where the ushers couldnt be bothered to close the doors after the screening began. Sriman went along with Vikram and Bala on the opening day, but they didnt watch the film. They watched the audience. The response was so ecstatic that Sriman feels it to this day. He pulled back his shirt sleeve and extended his arm to me. There was gooseflesh. Vikram told me that they heard someone swear as they walked out of the theatre. It was a viewer wiping his eyes, remarking, Those motherfuckers. They made me cry. Bala was ecstatic. There could be no bigger compliment.

Sun TV came out with a rave review, as did the Tamil press. The reviews brought more people in. These people told other people, and so on. The film became a word-of-mouth sensation. Vikram finally had his first hit. He was 33 years old.

My life is always before and after Sethu, Vikram says today. He had to learn the rules of stardom. His mother wanted to see Sethu, so he asked her to come to Abirami theatre, where hed wait in the foyer with the tickets. Suddenly, there was a shout. The crowd that was coming out of the earlier show had recognised Vikram, and began to mob him. The security personnel had to come and rescue him. Saar, they said, when you have a hit film, you shouldnt come to the theatre.

When the next screening began, his mother wasnt watching the film. She was watching the crowds reactions and giving her son a running commentary: theyre laughing, da, theyre clapping, da, theyre whistling when you make an entry, da.

----------


## akshaycool

waitingg..!! Vikramm ♥

----------


## HariGopal

mind says it will be a trash like dasavataram

----------


## ghostrider999

> mind says it will be a trash like dasavataram


Athinu Sadyatha Illa Oru Above Average ENkilum Ethinu Kittum Nokkiko

----------


## GangsteR

> mind says it will be a trash like dasavataram


ithu kali verae......

----------


## HariGopal

> Athinu Sadyatha Illa Oru Above Average ENkilum Ethinu Kittum Nokkiko





> ithu kali verae......


സാധാരണ പലതരം ഗെറ്റ് അപ് എന്നൊക്കെ പറഞ്ഞു ഓരോന്ന് ഇറക്കുമ്പോൾ കഥയും തിരകഥയും ഒക്കെ ഓരോ  വഴിക്ക് പോവുകയാണ് പതിവ്. അതുകൊണ്ട് പറഞ്ഞെന്നെ ഉള്ളു. 
no offense meant.

----------


## ghostrider999

> സാധാരണ പലതരം ഗെറ്റ് അപ് എന്നൊക്കെ പറഞ്ഞു ഓരോന്ന് ഇറക്കുമ്പോൾ കഥയും തിരകഥയും ഒക്കെ ഓരോ  വഴിക്ക് പോവുകയാണ് പതിവ്. അതുകൊണ്ട് പറഞ്ഞെന്നെ ഉള്ളു. 
> no offense meant.


Shankar Onnum Kaanathe 2 YEar Time Huge Budget Film Cheyyilla........... wait For The Film Man ...  :Band:

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> mind says it will be a trash like dasavataram


you must be joking. right ?

----------


## ghostrider999



----------


## ghostrider999



----------


## HariGopal

> you must be joking. right ?


no never..

----------


## Mayavi 369

I Kerala Distribution ; Masala Republic Enna Malayalam Movie Produce Cheytha Sukumar Thekkepat Vangi  :Clap: 

Amnt Details Crct Ariyilla ; Close To 4.5 Cr Ennan Rumours  :Clap: 

All Kerala Ivar Thanne Distribute Cheyyum ; Kerala Launching EKM Vech Nadakkum Vikramine Kondu Varan Plan Und  :Clap:   :Yeye:   :Clap:

----------


## ghostrider999

> I Kerala Distribution ; Masala Republic Enna Malayalam Movie Produce Cheytha Sukumar Thekkepat Vangi 
> 
> Amnt Details Crct Ariyilla ; Close To 4.5 Cr Ennan Rumours 
> 
> All Kerala Ivar Thanne Distribute Cheyyum ; Kerala Launching EKM Vech Nadakkum Vikramine Kondu Varan Plan Und


Masala Republic Undakiya Nashtam Ithiloode Veetaam  :Band:

----------


## avd

> I Kerala Distribution ; Masala Republic Enna Malayalam Movie Produce Cheytha Sukumar Thekkepat Vangi 
> 
> Amnt Details Crct Ariyilla ; Close To 4.5 Cr Ennan Rumours 
> 
> All Kerala Ivar Thanne Distribute Cheyyum ; Kerala Launching EKM Vech Nadakkum Vikramine Kondu Varan Plan Und


appo thameens ale???

----------


## GangsteR

> I Kerala Distribution ; Masala Republic Enna Malayalam Movie Produce Cheytha Sukumar Thekkepat Vangi 
> 
> Amnt Details Crct Ariyilla ; Close To 4.5 Cr Ennan Rumours 
> 
> All Kerala Ivar Thanne Distribute Cheyyum ; Kerala Launching EKM Vech Nadakkum Vikramine Kondu Varan Plan Und


Neram producer vaangi ennaanallo innalae kettathu  :Dntknw:

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> 


"I" Will rock. The biggest advantage for this movie now is, no matter what the WOM gonna be, in TN definitely a major percentage of the movie going population is going to watch this movie at least once. Also now vikram got a goodwill among the fans of all leading actors like Rajini, Kamal, Ajith and partially Vijay (even they would have supported with whole heart if the Kaththi -I  clash is not there - Still I believe they will also watch once). The 5 million view is the proof for that.  It is better for the Kaththi team to postpone because..if the content of I also lives to the expection..with the given hype Kaththi will be affected very badly.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> appo thameens ale???


Thameens Kathhi  :Clap:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Neram producer vaangi ennaanallo innalae kettathu


Kure Per Fund Cheythittund Machane

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Masala Republic Undakiya Nashtam Ithiloode Veetaam


Ath Nashtam Valuthayit Illa ; Sat Rakshichu

----------


## Iam RMU

> Thameens Kathhi


 Athum 4cr + ille ? despite Ai fever  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Balram

> Ath Nashtam Valuthayit Illa ; Sat Rakshichu


4.5 cr nu vangiyalum padam koluthiyal labathinte kanakku mathrame undaku.. 150+ theatre (600 + shows) release koodi aayal grand aayi..

Cost 1st week il thanne pocket il veezhum..  :Giveup:

----------


## avd

> Thameens Kathhi


randum thammil kidu competition ayirikum :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Athum 4cr + ille ? despite Ai fever


4.30 Cr ; Annan Mass  :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 4.5 cr nu vangiyalum padam koluthiyal labathinte kanakku mathrame undaku.. 150+ theatre (600 + shows) release koodi aayal grand aayi..
> 
> Cost 1st week il thanne pocket il veezhum..


5.35 Cr Aanenn ; Ippo Kittiya Info  :Suicide:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> randum thammil kidu competition ayirikum


Sure ; Idayil Pedunna Malayalam Movies Okke  :Sad:

----------


## Balram

> 5.35 Cr Aanenn ; Ippo Kittiya Info


so P&P adakkam 6 cr + varum.. 

Risk edukkanam Risk..  :Cool:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> so P&P adakkam 6 cr + varum.. 
> 
> Risk edukkanam Risk..


Ennalum Annan Entiran Pole Oru Hit Aakanam Allenkil Pani Kittum

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Neram producer vaangi ennaanallo innalae kettathu


Neram Producer Koral Viswanathan , Suresh Thekkepatt & Oral Koodi Und For A record Amnt 5.35 Cr  :Ho:

----------


## kannan

> സാധാരണ പലതരം ഗെറ്റ് അപ് എന്നൊക്കെ പറഞ്ഞു ഓരോന്ന് ഇറക്കുമ്പോൾ കഥയും തിരകഥയും ഒക്കെ ഓരോ  വഴിക്ക് പോവുകയാണ് പതിവ്. അതുകൊണ്ട് പറഞ്ഞെന്നെ ഉള്ളു. 
> no offense meant.



Director Shankar is quiet dfrnt frm others na . . .

I think this gonna rock Indian Cinema

----------


## avd

> Sure ; Idayil Pedunna Malayalam Movies Okke


athinalle basheerikka irikunnathu :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> athinalle basheerikka irikunnathu


Basheer Ikkayude Frnds Aan Malabra Area Kathhi Cheyyunnath  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Neram Producer Koral Viswanathan , Suresh Thekkepatt & Oral Koodi Und For A record Amnt 5.35 Cr


padam kidu aanenkil 5.35 cr okae 2 weeks kondu pidikillae

----------


## GangsteR

> Sure ; Idayil Pedunna Malayalam Movies Okke


Varsham undo????

----------


## Mayavi 369

> padam kidu aanenkil 5.35 cr okae 2 weeks kondu pidikillae


Kidu Allenkil Onn Alochich Nokkike  :Read: 

Risk Aan Atraye Ullu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Varsham undo????


Postpond Cheythu ; Nov 6  :Cool:

----------


## Manoj

> so P&P adakkam 6 cr + varum.. 
> 
> Risk edukkanam Risk..


6cr okkeyanel risk thanne...

Solo rls allel paniyakum...

----------


## Viru

> "I" Will rock. The biggest advantage for this movie now is, no matter what the WOM gonna be, in TN definitely a major percentage of the movie going population is going to watch this movie at least once. Also now vikram got a goodwill among the fans of all leading actors like Rajini, Kamal, Ajith and partially Vijay (even they would have supported with whole heart if the Kaththi -I  clash is not there - Still I believe they will also watch once). The 5 million view is the proof for that.  It is better for the Kaththi team to postpone because..if the content of I also lives to the expection..with the given hype Kaththi will be affected very badly.


Kaththi release matan ponila anna athinte theater charting thudagi pala areasilum.Adhyam I diwalike kanumone urapike

----------


## anupkerb1

> Kaththi release matan ponila anna athinte theater charting thudagi pala areasilum.Adhyam I diwalike kanumone urapike


Theatre chartng kazhinjall release datee marilaa ???  online booking start cheythtu varee release date mariyirikunuu ..apozhanuuu ..tl nww kaththi shoot nt finished ...adyam kaththi shoot terkuuu enitu alojikam deepavaliku varanoo xmasnu varanoo enuu

----------


## anupkerb1

> Varsham undo????


No big releas after OCT 11 ...tl oct 24

----------


## Viru

> Theatre chartng kazhinjall release datee marilaa ???  online booking start cheythtu varee release date mariyirikunuu ..apozhanuuu ..tl nww kaththi shoot nt finished ...adyam kaththi shoot terkuuu enitu alojikam deepavaliku varanoo xmasnu varanoo enuu


Theater charting kazhinjal maruvo ille enonum enike ariyilla.Kaththiyil ini enthane shoot cheyan ulene paranjal kollam.Pine kaththi diwalike thane kanum enne official ayite paranjitund,Kaththi threadil nokiyal kanam athe

----------


## anupkerb1

> Theater charting kazhinjal maruvo ille enonum enike ariyilla.pine Kaththi ini enthane shoot cheyan ulene paranjal kollam.Pine kaththi diwalike thane kanum enne official ayite paranjitund,Kaththi threadil nokiyal kanam athe


Kaththi aaranuu shoot ternu enuu adyam paraa ... .Ai song arnuu ..Kaththi song alaa...2 unit ayii split ayitu fast phasel anuuu ipol shoot nadakunathuu ..

----------


## Viru

> Kaththi aaranuu shoot ternu enuu adyam paraa ... .Ai song arnuu ..Kaththi song alaa...2 unit ayii split ayitu fast phasel anuuu ipol shoot nadakunathuu ..


Ethinte shooting nadakune kathiyude ano?enkil athine patiyula link valathum tharumo

----------


## CASANOVVA

ithinte release date ennanu??

----------


## Indhuchoodan007

Ith 2nteyum clash nte idayil nu chora kudikan vishal nte pooja und...

----------


## anupkerb1

> Ethinte shooting nadakune kathiyude ano?enkil athine patiyula link valathum tharumo



3 days mune ulaaa news anuu..10 days kodim shoot undakum as per this ....


http://www.moviecrow.com/news/5764/v...-double-shifts

----------


## akshaycool

> ithinte release date ennanu??


Diwali Rels..Nov 23..as per nw

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai
@ sri50
#I update- Hindi dubbing rights gets red hot. #Aascar 2 hold a big launch in Mumbai in Oct, trying 4 SylvesterStallone

 :Band:

----------


## nickynicky

> Excerpt from Bharadwaj Rangan's blog about Vikram... This one particularly about the struggle during Sethu...
> 
> Respect level : Infinity
> 
> After working under Balu Mahendra for seven yearsuntil Marupadiyum, the Tamil remake of ArthBala decided it was time for his first film, and he based it on the trials of a friend who fell in love and lost his mind and ended up in chains at a mental asylum. While looking for his protagonist, an actor who could sacrifice everything, his eyes fell on Vikram. He hadnt been impressed by any of Vikrams films, but there were some expressionsjust two or three shotsthat had grabbed his attention in the O butterfly song sequence in Meera , where Vikram studies the colourfully garbed heroine with the rapt awe of a lepidopterist gazing at a Painted Lady.
> 
> Bala and Vikram had been friends, hanging out with the same group of strugglers. So Bala approached him and said he had a script ready, and instead of telling the actor what the story was, and what his character was like, he rattled off a list of conditions. Vikram would have to reduce his body weight by 20 kilograms, shave his head, stop doing small roles in other films and give up dubbing work. There could be no distractions, Bala said.
> 
> Vikram finally found himself in the hands of a filmmaker whose intensity matched his own. He threw himself into the project with such dedication, transforming his appearance so drastically that when the first scene at the asylum was shot, with some 300 extrasall with shaven heads, all in uniform, a dirt-coloured vest and shortsBala couldnt tell where his leading man was. During these stages of the shoot, the actor was so weak from starvation that Bala had to keep tapping him and asking if hed heard and understood what he was supposed to do. If I called out, he couldnt hear me, Bala said. His ears were blocked, and his eyes were often out of focus.
> ...


true actor

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus
"Usually Actors give their life to a Char... But
#Vikram has given his body also to his Char. in #I "
Dir @Shankarshanmugh at #I audio launch

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> so P&P adakkam 6 cr + varum.. 
> 
> Risk edukkanam Risk..


in kerala , I is a guaranteed one.actually kathi is taking the risk .

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> 4.30 Cr ; Annan Mass


is it true ? , did any vijay film collected that much in kerala ?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> is it true ? , did any vijay film collected that much in kerala ?


Yes  :Yes3:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> in kerala , I is a guaranteed one.actually kathi is taking the risk .


Keralathil Eth Padavum Ore Pole Opening Kittan Kazhivulla Ore Oru tamil Actor Aan Vijay ; I Aan Risk ; Mixed Aanenkil Distrbtrs Will Face Huge Loss

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> Keralathil Eth Padavum Ore Pole Opening Kittan Kazhivulla Ore Oru tamil Actor Aan Vijay ; I Aan Risk ; Mixed Aanenkil Distrbtrs Will Face Huge Loss


never , shanker is kerala's favorite 
rajanikanth movies polum malayalikalk any bhasha chithram aane. shankar mathram aane angane allathathe
vijay movie 4crores ennu paranjal ath viswasikkan pattilla.. ithinu munpulla padangalude collection ethra aane?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> never , shanker is kerala's favorite 
> rajanikanth movies polum malayalikalk any bhasha chithram aane. shankar mathram aane angane allathathe
> vijay movie 4crores ennu paranjal ath viswasikkan pattilla.. ithinu munpulla padangalude collection ethra aane?


 :Laughing: 

Kerala's Fav Is Vijay ; Ettavum Fan Base Ulla Tamil Actor Aan ; Shankarin Ee Budgetum Hypeum Venam ; Vj Filmsin Ath Venda

----------


## Mayavi 369

> never , shanker is kerala's favorite 
> rajanikanth movies polum malayalikalk any bhasha chithram aane. shankar mathram aane angane allathathe
> vijay movie 4crores ennu paranjal ath viswasikkan pattilla.. ithinu munpulla padangalude collection ethra aane?


Anjaan Vare 3.25 Cr Aan Rights Poyath Appozhan VJ Filmsinte Karyathil Doubt  :Read:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Kerala's Fav Is Vijay ; Ettavum Fan Base Ulla Tamil Actor Aan ; Shankarin Ee Budgetum Hypeum Venam ; Vj Filmsin Ath Venda


But mayavi....vijayude ee fan base ennu parayunnathu kure pillerum tamil action genres ishtapedunnavarum mathram aanu...shankar padathinu evide nalla audience und(boys polum evide odi)...action genre nu purathulla padam like cheyyunnavar pothuve other lang films onnum angine kanathavar including families( annyan, enthiran padathinu tamil padam kanatha families vare poyittund)...angane angane...

Pinne ee parayunna vijay fansum I kanum ini ippo avg wom ayalpolum( angane avan 1% chance polum illa)

----------


## GangsteR

> Kerala's Fav Is Vijay ; Ettavum Fan Base Ulla Tamil Actor Aan ; Shankarin Ee Budgetum Hypeum Venam ; Vj Filmsin Ath Venda


fan base ennu parayanamenkil ella ages ulla aalkarum ishtapedanam ..vijay fans koodutalum payyanmarum  peekiri chekkanmaaranu,...shankar keralatil alla india muzhuvanum brand aanu..boys keralatil maaraka run aarnu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> But mayavi....vijayude ee fan base ennu parayunnathu kure pillerum tamil action genres ishtapedunnavarum mathram aanu...shankar padathinu evide nalla audience und(boys polum evide odi)...action genre nu purathulla padam like cheyyunnavar pothuve other lang films onnum angine kanathavar including families( annyan, enthiran padathinu tamil padam kanatha families vare poyittund)...angane angane...
> 
> Pinne ee parayunna vijay fansum I kanum ini ippo avg wom ayalpolum( angane avan 1% chance polum illa)


Athokke Ok Thanne ; But VJ yekal Valya Brand Aan Shankar In Kerala Enn Enik Thonunilla ; As VJ Has More Reach Amng Local Audience

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> Kerala's Fav Is Vijay ; Ettavum Fan Base Ulla Tamil Actor Aan ; Shankarin Ee Budgetum Hypeum Venam ; Vj Filmsin Ath Venda


so what , vijayine dance , stunt , songs okke vende ? you dont know the difference. vijay is just another non malayalam actor. shankar is almost kerala's own big director

----------


## Mayavi 369

> fan base ennu parayanamenkil ella ages ulla aalkarum ishtapedanam ..vijay fans koodutalum payyanmarum  peekiri chekkanmaaranu,...


Ennitt Enta VJ & Surya Films Open Cheyyunath Pole Vere Tamil Films Opening Kittatath ( Hype Illenkil )

Tamil Filmsin Ennum Audience Youth Aan ; Avark Idayil VJ & Surya Aan Star

----------


## Mayavi 369

> so what , vijayine dance , stunt , songs okke vende ? you dont know the difference. vijay is just another non malayalam actor. shankar is almost kerala's own big director


VJ Hater Aayath Kond Thonunath Aayirikkum

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> Anjaan Vare 3.25 Cr Aan Rights Poyath Appozhan VJ Filmsinte Karyathil Doubt


ithe okke sathyam aanenkil vere enthenkilum idapadukal undakum. allathe engane thirichu pidikkum?

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> Athokke Ok Thanne ; But VJ yekal Valya Brand Aan Shankar In Kerala Enn Enik Thonunilla ; As VJ Has More Reach Amng Local Audience


ignorance is blessing

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> VJ Hater Aayath Kond Thonunath Aayirikkum


who ? me ? never. 
do one thing. just wait and see what happens

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ithe okke sathyam aanenkil vere enthenkilum idapadukal undakum. allathe engane thirichu pidikkum?


Ithil Enta Machanu Doubt ; Only VJ & Surya Films Goes For 3 Cr + As Rights ; Last 2 Rajni Film Sivaji & Entiran 3 Cr + Poyi Allathe Vere Tamil Films Illa

----------


## Mayavi 369

> who ? me ? never. 
> do one thing. just wait and see what happens


Sure  :Cool:

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> Ithil Enta Machanu Doubt ; Only VJ & Surya Films Goes For 3 Cr + As Rights ; Last 2 Rajni Film Sivaji & Entiran 3 Cr + Poyi Allathe Vere Tamil Films Illa


sivaji and endhiran.. we can understand.. big films.. big collections.. 
mattulla films engane investment thirichu pidikkume?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> sivaji and endhiran.. we can understand.. big films.. big collections.. 
> mattulla films engane investment thirichu pidikkume?


VJ & Surya Films Open Big ; Initial Weekil Thanne Ippo Avarude Padangalk Nalla Share Varum

----------


## ABE

> ignorance is blessing


Athu thanne thirichu parayendi varum ,...Shanker has his own fanbase in Kerala like any other Tamil actor. No doubt on that. Director Shanker himself a brand. All his films ran good in Kerala...

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> VJ & Surya Films Open Big ; Initial Weekil Thanne Ippo Avarude Padangalk Nalla Share Varum


thats what i am asking .. collection numbers

----------


## Mayavi 369

> thats what i am asking .. collection numbers


4.5 Cr + Min Varararund Ivarude Padam 1st Week

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> 4.5 Cr + Min Varararund Ivarude Padam 1st Week


that means 2cr share.. am i right ? 2nd week onwards down aakume.. profit pokatte.. investment engane recover cheyyume?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> that means 2cr share.. am i right ? 2nd week onwards down aakume.. profit pokatte.. investment engane recover cheyyume?


Ee Amnt Okke Ippo Athilum Koodum ; Ith Just Oru Eg Paranjathan 

Anjaan Loss Aan WOM Atrak Mosham Aayirunnu

Singam 2 Profit Aayirunnu

Ippo Ivark Malayalam Versionu Sat Vilkanaum Pattum 

Tamil Filmsin Nalla Amnt Theatre Advance Kittum

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> Ee Amnt Okke Ippo Athilum Koodum ; Ith Just Oru Eg Paranjathan 
> 
> Anjaan Loss Aan WOM Atrak Mosham Aayirunnu
> 
> Singam 2 Profit Aayirunnu
> *
> Ippo Ivark Malayalam Versionu Sat Vilkanaum Pattum 
> *
> Tamil Filmsin Nalla Amnt Theatre Advance Kittum


spot on...

----------


## Indhuchoodan007

Ithnte trailer vere irangunundo?

----------


## Irshu

Record Amount Allee Kerala Rights Poyathu... Shankar Effect...  :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ithnte trailer vere irangunundo?


Athin Teaser Alle Irangiyittullu

----------


## Usthad Parameshwaran

ithu kdiullum...............

----------


## Usthad Parameshwaran

teaser oru sambhavam thanne..

----------


## Usthad Parameshwaran

songs athra pora.................

----------


## Irshu

> Athin Teaser Alle Irangiyittullu


Almost Oru Trailer Pole Thanne Alleee Teaser...

----------


## Usthad Parameshwaran

kurachu neramalle ullu irshu...

----------


## Usthad Parameshwaran

valiya trailer varumarikkum........

----------


## Usthad Parameshwaran

shankar alle marketing cheyyum....

----------


## anupkerb1

> Keralathil Eth Padavum Ore Pole Opening Kittan Kazhivulla Ore Oru tamil Actor Aan Vijay ; I Aan Risk ; Mixed Aanenkil Distrbtrs Will Face Huge Loss


wat abt kaththi ? Kaththi mixed wom vanal do u think it will safe this time ?thuppaki nanayi collect cheythuu ..wat abt thalaiva in kerala ?? TN fans evide vanu kandilarnekil enthu akumayirunnu athinte avasthaa ?




> Kerala's Fav Is Vijay ; Ettavum Fan Base Ulla Tamil Actor Aan ; Shankarin Ee Budgetum Hypeum Venam ; Vj Filmsin Ath Venda



*Inathe youth fav Hero matram anuu vijay* 

shakar cinemakal matram kanunna 40+ age ulaa orupadu peru inu undd.. gentlemen indian timl colleg undarnaa anathee youth ....ente uncle inu akee kanunaa tamil movie shakar matram anuu ..pine elam malayalam , jamesbond ...

hype chummaa bagyam kondu matram undakunathu anooo ? athalee oru directrd vijayam...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> wat abt kaththi ? Kaththi mixed wom vanal do u think it will safe this time ?thuppaki nanayi collect cheythuu ..wat abt thalaiva in kerala ?? TN fans evide vanu kandilarnekil enthu akumayirunnu athinte avasthaa ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inathe youth fav Hero matram anuu vijay* 
> 
> shakar cinemakal matram kanunna 40+ age ulaa orupadu peru inu undd.. gentlemen indian timl colleg undarnaa anathee youth ....ente uncle inu akee kanunaa tamil movie shakar matram anuu ..pine elam malayalam , jamesbond ...


Oru Tamil Padathinte 99 % Colln Youth Aan Contribute Cheyyunath ; Onnum Kittathe Distributors Oro VJ & Surya Films Varumbol Kodikal Chilavakki Vangilallo ; Vere Starsinte Okke Kerala Rights Tazhot Aan Pokunath

----------


## anupkerb1

> Oru Tamil Padathinte 99 % Colln Youth Aan Contribute Cheyyunath ; Onnum Kittathe Distributors Oro VJ & Surya Films Varumbol Kodikal Chilavakki Vangilallo ; Vere Starsinte Okke Kerala Rights Tazhot Aan Pokunath


athe youth tanee ... vijay surya kitunnaa satlt vere arkum ilaaa ... elam sari tanee .....Fan base vijay tanee......Kaththi anoo AI anoo koduthal satelight in kerala  ?????

----------


## Mayavi 369

> athe youth tanee ... vijay surya kitunnaa satlt vere arkum ilaaa ... elam sari tanee .....Fan base vijay tanee......Kaththi anoo AI anoo koduthal satelight in kerala  ?????


Mal Version Sat 2 inteyum Sold Aayittilla

----------


## anupkerb1

> Mal Version Sat 2 inteyum Sold Aayittilla


Mal version ? ipo evide nadan charach verum prahasanam ayooo .3,4,5,6 cr enoke parajathu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Mal version ? ipo evide nadan charach verum prahasanam ayooo .3,4,5,6 cr enoke parajathu


Ath Sat Rights Alla Machane Ath Kerala Distrtn Rights Aan ; 2 Rightsum Diff Alle

----------


## anupkerb1

> Ath Sat Rights Alla Machane Ath Kerala Distrtn Rights Aan ; 2 Rightsum Diff Alle


njan kerala right anuu chodichathu...mal version dubbing anoo udeshichee ?/

----------


## Mayavi 369

> njan kerala right anuu chodichathu...mal version dubbing anoo udeshichee ?/





> athe youth tanee ... vijay surya kitunnaa satlt vere arkum ilaaa ... elam sari tanee .....Fan base vijay tanee......Kaththi anoo AI anoo koduthal satelight in kerala  ?????


Bhai Ingane Alle Chotichath


Distrtn Rights Kathhi 4.30 Cr & I 5.35 Cr

----------


## anupkerb1

> Bhai Ingane Alle Chotichath
> 
> 
> Distrtn Rights Kathhi 4.30 Cr & I 5.35 Cr


mal satelight rht paraju seelichenuu ..eniku navil athu tane vanuu..sory my mistak....i mean distrbtn

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

Hindi version launching on October..they r trying for Silverstein stallin ...amir khan confirmed..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> mal satelight rht paraju seelichenuu ..eniku navil athu tane vanuu..sory my mistak....i mean distrbtn


 :Hmmm:   :Ok:

----------


## GangsteR

Sylvester Stallone to launch Hindi I audio?

Shankar’s Magnum opus I , starring Vikram and Amy Jackson had a grand audio and teaser launch in Chennai recently. I teaser was an instant hit and it crossed 5 million hits on You Tube, highest for a south Indian film.
Due to the trailer making and reach I became hot in the
Hindi remake circuit. Two Mumbai based corporates are
after producer Aascar Ravichandran for the dubbing rights.
In the past, Aascar has dubbed his Shankar directed
Vikram’s Anniyan and KS Ravikumar directed Kamal
Haasan’s Dasavatharam into Hindi and met with some
success. Vikram after Raavan and David is known in Hindi
film circuit and Shankar is known as the showman of
south.
With known names Shankar, AR Rahman, Vikram, Amy
Jackson and cinematographer PC Sreeram, no wonder I
has become hot in the Hindi dubbing circuit.
The latest we hear is that producer Aascar Ravichandran is
planning for a grand audio launch for Hindi I audio in
Mumbai. He is trying to get Hollywood action hero
Sylvester Stallone for the event. The audio launch will take
place likely in the middle of October.

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Usthad Parameshwaran

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Viru

> Bhai Ingane Alle Chotichath
> 
> 
> *Distrtn Rights Kathhi 4.30* Cr & I 5.35 Cr


Ithrayum oke kitiyo  :Giveup:  I ilayirunel record ayene

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
After a record Rs. 30 Cr sale in #Telugu , looks like
#Chiyaan #Vikram - Dir #Shankar 's #I creates a
record in #Kerala too - Rs. 5.15 Cr!

----------


## GangsteR

The Arnold Schwarzenegger influences in Shankar - Vikram's I
Sep 23, 2014


We are back with the new round of updates from the current sensation, Shankar's I. The film's making video gave the viewers access to some never-seen-before footage and exciting information. We present to you a few such, and trust us when
we say that Vikram has pushed the envelope like never before.
Vikram plays a North Madras based bodybuilder named
Lingesan, who aspires to become Mr.Tamil Nadu. In the
making video, there are a few visuals of Vikram
showcasing his body on stage along with other
bodybuilders and the work that he has done to build his
muscle mass is incredible. Sporting just an underwear on
his well-oiled body, with a curled hair style, Vikram
definitely looked like an understudy to the Arnold
Schwarzenegger of yore. Shankar in fact says in the video
that Arnold's look in his younger days was a reference
while designing the look of Vikram as Lingesan.
Vikram's other character, Koonan, where he is a cripple
with a highly disfigured body and face, is sure to send
shock-waves. Koonan would be there right through the film
and Shankar and DoP P.C.Sreeram have made sure that
audiences wouldn't cringe, looking at this face.
Stay tuned for more on 'I'.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ithrayum oke kitiyo  I ilayirunel record ayene


Kitti  :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
> After a record Rs. 30 Cr sale in #Telugu , looks like
> #Chiyaan #Vikram - Dir #Shankar 's #I creates a
> record in #Kerala too - Rs. 5.15 Cr!


Ithara Ee Ramesh

----------


## Nithz

‪#‎I‬ update- Hindi dubbing rights gets red hot.‪#‎Aascar‬ 2 hold a big launch in Mumbai in Oct, trying 4 SylvesterStallone 
- Sreedhar Pillai via Twitter

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithara Ee Ramesh


South Indian Movie Industry Tracker | Founder/CEO -
Ramesh Ventures / Content Provider / PR / Movie/Event
Promotions - Writes for Sify (Tweets are Personal)

----------


## Mayavi 369

> South Indian Movie Industry Tracker | Founder/CEO -
> Ramesh Ventures / Content Provider / PR / Movie/Event
> Promotions - Writes for Sify (Tweets are Personal)


 :Thnku:   :Thnku:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ‪#‎I‬ update- Hindi dubbing rights gets red hot.‪#‎Aascar‬ 2 hold a big launch in Mumbai in Oct, trying 4 SylvesterStallone 
> - Sreedhar Pillai via Twitter


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## pavamdoha

> Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
> After a record Rs. 30 Cr sale in #Telugu , looks like
> #Chiyaan #Vikram - Dir #Shankar 's #I creates a
> record in #Kerala too - Rs. 5.15 Cr!


*5.15 cr.............................that too without Satalite ....................thallumbol 50 crore aakamayirunnu............!!!!!!*

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> *5.15 cr.............................that too without Satalite ....................thallumbol 50 crore aakamayirunnu............!!!!!!*


Thallal onnum ayirikila

----------


## Usthad Parameshwaran

> ‪#‎I‬ update- Hindi dubbing rights gets red hot.‪#‎Aascar‬ 2 hold a big launch in Mumbai in Oct, trying 4 SylvesterStallone 
> - Sreedhar Pillai via Twitter


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Nithz

AI Kerala Rights Cost 5.51 Cr Biggest EVER

----------


## Kerala Strikers

enthiran record break cheyyum...

----------


## GangsteR

I Theatrical Rights for Record Price
Vikram, Amy Jackson, Upen Patel starred Shankar directed
I trade started and the theatrical rights have been sold out
for a record price.
One of the new production banner started by Prem Menon
and Vivek Thomas, Global United Media Company has
bought the Vikram's I Kerala theatrical rights for Rs. 5.35
Cr, which is highest for other language films.
Sushma Cine Arts grabs Tamil Nadu Theatrical rights, while
Hindi dubbing rights sold for Rs 25 Cr and Super Good
Films has grabbed Telugu rights for Rs. 33 crores from
film's producer Aascar Ravichandran.
AR Rahman composed I Telugu songs from October 2nd
and Hindi songs will be released by Mid-October.
I slated for a grand worldwide release for Diwali...

----------


## drishyan

waitinggggg.....

----------


## GangsteR

Sylvester Stallone to launch I audio after Arnold?


If buzz is to be believed, Hollywood action hero Sylvester
Stallone is expected to launch Vikram's I Hindi audio in
Mumbai.
Though there is no official conformation from makers,
sources claim that the ace producer is planning to bring
Sylvester for I after Arnold Schwarzenegger.
Couple of Hindi producers are after Aascar Ravichandran
for I dubbing rights. The producer who has earlier dubbed
his films like Kamal Haasan's Dasavatharam in Hindi is
now likely to release I in Hindi.
Bollywood knows Vikram for his performance in Anniyan,
Raavanan and David, while Shankar is known as Showman
of South along with Amy Jackson, popular technicians AR
Rahman and PC Sreeram, I has garnered huge craze in B-
town film circuit too.
I Tamil audio is superhit and teaser is nearing 6 million
views. I Telugu songs are likely to be released on October
2nd, followed by Hindi version by middle of the month.

----------


## ghostrider999

'i''i''i''i''i''i''i'

 :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> 'i''i''i''i''i''i''i'


 :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## hareeg

> songs athra pora.................


bhai songs Youtubil undo?

----------


## Usthad Parameshwaran

> bhai songs Youtubil undo?


Aryalla Bhai Enku whatsappil Kittiyatha

----------


## hareeg

I Songsinte Link onnu tharumo @ mayavi369

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## hareeg

Ivide oru Help chodichittu aarum mind cheyyunillalo? :Warnred:  :Warnred:

----------


## Usthad Parameshwaran

> Ivide oru Help chodichittu aarum mind cheyyunillalo?


Songs Aano youtubel Undaavum Macha

----------


## GangsteR

> Ivide oru Help chodichittu aarum mind cheyyunillalo?


mail id idu....ayakkam

----------


## hareeg

> mail id idu....ayakkam


pm ittitundu..........

----------


## Viru

Release matti nov 7 or 15 aki enne ketuu ulathano

----------


## GangsteR

> pm ittitundu..........


check mail.....

----------


## GangsteR

> Release matti nov 7 or 15 aki enne ketuu ulathano


official aayi news onnum vannilla

----------


## hareeg

> check mail.....


 :Yes2:  :Yes2:  :Yes2:  :Yes2:

----------


## GangsteR

> 


..............

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#I Kerala theatrical rights gone 4 a record price
(highest 4 other language film) to Global United
Media Company, who r new 2 film business.

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#I Global United r part of Synergy Group an
international concern into Shipping & Microbrewery.
All the best 2 Prem Menon & Vivek Thomas.

 @Mayavi 369 ivar aano masala republic production?

----------


## Nithz

> Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
> #I Kerala theatrical rights gone 4 a record price
> (highest 4 other language film) to Global United
> Media Company, who r new 2 film business.
> 
> Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
> #I Global United r part of Synergy Group an
> international concern into Shipping & Microbrewery.
> All the best 2 Prem Menon & Vivek Thomas.
> ...


Yes Masala republic producer innale 

Bagged the rights for i ennu status ittathu kandu.. 

entho celebration undu ennum kettu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
> #I Kerala theatrical rights gone 4 a record price
> (highest 4 other language film) to Global United
> Media Company, who r new 2 film business.
> 
> Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
> #I Global United r part of Synergy Group an
> international concern into Shipping & Microbrewery.
> All the best 2 Prem Menon & Vivek Thomas.
> ...


Alla ; Vere 2 Per Koode Und , Athil 1 Aal Neram Prdcr & Matte Aal Masala Prdcr

----------


## GangsteR

> Yes Masala republic producer innale 
> 
> Bagged the rights for i ennu status ittathu kandu.. 
> 
> entho celebration undu ennum kettu


avarku allallo ipol

----------


## GangsteR

> Alla ; Vere 2 Per Koode Und , Athil 1 Aal Neram Prdcr & Matte Aal Masala Prdcr


ipol rights kittiyathu verae aalkaano

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ipol rights kittiyathu verae aalkaano


Ivar Ellam Chennai Based Buisness Teams Aan ; Ellavarum Share Aakum 

Kathhi Malabar Area Kandille Arnd 5 Per Invest Cheythitund

----------


## michael

> Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
> #I Kerala theatrical rights gone 4 a record price
> (highest 4 other language film) to Global United
> Media Company, who r new 2 film business.
> 
> Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
> #I Global United r part of Synergy Group an
> international concern into Shipping & Microbrewery.
> All the best 2 Prem Menon & Vivek Thomas.
> ...



price purathuvittilae...........

----------


## KRRISH2255

> price purathuvittilae...........


5.35Crore....

----------


## saamy

> 5.35Crore....


kerala rights ano ith????

----------


## KRRISH2255

> kerala rights ano ith????


Yes... Record Amount Aanu... Kathi 4.3Crore...

----------


## saamy

> Yes... Record Amount Aanu... Kathi 4.3Crore...


ithoke vech profit kittumo tamil filmsnu :Thinking:  koluthyillel distributor kuthupala edukumallo :Vandivittu:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ithoke vech profit kittumo tamil filmsnu koluthyillel distributor kuthupala edukumallo


VJ Films Ee Amount Vechu Vallya Prashnam Illaa... But Ai Nannayllel Pani Of 16 Aanu... 
Malayalam Satelite Koode Eppol Vilkkaam... Angane Oru Gunam Undu... 
Endhiran Almost Kathi Amount Or More Aayrunnu... Nalla Profit Aanu...

----------


## saamy

> VJ Films Ee Amount Vechu Vallya Prashnam Illaa... But Ai Nannayllel Pani Of 16 Aanu... 
> Malayalam Satelite Koode Eppol Vilkkaam... Angane Oru Gunam Undu... 
> Endhiran Almost Kathi Amount Or More Aayrunnu... Nalla Profit Aanu...


malayalam channelsil distributor ano vilkunath?? angananel nalla profit kitumalo ai koke nalla channel right kittum..

----------


## MHP369

rls november alle

----------


## saamy

> rls november alle


pinnem pani...varsham rekshapettenu vicharichatha :Doh:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> malayalam channelsil distributor ano vilkunath?? angananel nalla profit kitumalo ai koke nalla channel right kittum..


Yes Eppol Angane Aanu... Still Nalla Share Vannillel Pani Kittum... 



> rls november alle





> pinnem pani...varsham rekshapettenu vicharichatha


Release November Aakki... Solo Release Kittaan Vendi Aanu...

----------


## karthi007

> Yes Eppol Angane Aanu... Still Nalla Share Vannillel Pani Kittum... 
> 
> 
> Release November Aakki... Solo Release Kittaan Vendi Aanu...


athu avarkku nannaayi

----------


## john1234

thanks for the update

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## asuyalu

> rls november alle


november aakiya  :Doh:  .. ee kollam irangumo entho?

----------


## VSK

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ivan veendum ban aayo


enik nirbandhamundayirunilla..  aduppich 2 infra thannirikunu.. ipozhanu kandath.. infra kittaan mathram ... hmmm

inapropriate language , chori , fan fights.. ithaanu reason.. ellaathinum koode 1 alla 2 infra  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

5.35 cr kuravaanu .. distributork lottery  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ithoke vech profit kittumo tamil filmsnu koluthyillel distributor kuthupala edukumallo


mohanlal koode undayitt 2.9cr aanu jillakku kittiyath
van hit aaya thuppakki 3cr 
(ABO)

ith 4.3cr .. enthero entho 

I kku 5.35 kuravaanu

----------


## saamy

> mohanlal koode undayitt 2.9cr aanu jillakku kittiyath
> van hit aaya thuppakki 3cr 
> (ABO)
> 
> ith 4.3cr .. enthero entho 
> 
> I kku 5.35 kuravaanu


satelite right vilkanulla avakasham distributorinanu keralathil ennanu @KRRISH2255 update angananel simple ayi pidikkum..high initial pinne rights ..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> satelite right vilkanulla avakasham distributorinanu keralathil ennanu @KRRISH2255 update angananel simple ayi pidikkum..high initial pinne rights ..


sat 20lkhs okke kittunulloo ennaanu arinjath.. 2 cr sat um 2.3cr right um aanenkil kathikku chance undayirunu..

I kku distrbtn thanne 6cr eduthalum profit aakum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> VJ Films Ee Amount Vechu Vallya Prashnam Illaa... But Ai Nannayllel Pani Of 16 Aanu... 
> Malayalam Satelite Koode Eppol Vilkkaam... Angane Oru Gunam Undu... 
> Endhiran Almost Kathi Amount Or More Aayrunnu... Nalla Profit Aanu...


vijayinte eth padam aanu ithra share vannittullath.

I van profit guaranteed aanu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> VJ Films Ee Amount Vechu Vallya Prashnam Illaa... But Ai Nannayllel Pani Of 16 Aanu... 
> Malayalam Satelite Koode Eppol Vilkkaam... Angane Oru Gunam Undu... 
> Endhiran Almost Kathi Amount Or More Aayrunnu... Nalla Profit Aanu...


vijayinte eth padam aanu ithra share vannittullath.

I van profit guaranteed aanu

endhiran 4.5cr w/o sat rights alle?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 5.35 cr kuravaanu .. distributork lottery


Shankar Annan Vannu Alle  :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> satelite right vilkanulla avakasham distributorinanu keralathil ennanu @KRRISH2255 update angananel simple ayi pidikkum..high initial pinne rights ..


Rights Max 30 Lakhs Vare Poku

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Yes Eppol Angane Aanu... Still Nalla Share Vannillel Pani Kittum... 
> 
> 
> Release November Aakki... Solo Release Kittaan Vendi Aanu...





> athu avarkku nannaayi


chey.. kathiyude koode irangiyal enth sambavikkum ennu kure perk kaanamaayirunu

----------


## saamy

> Shankar Annan Vannu Alle


parol koduthathanennu thoonunu vote chyan :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> mohanlal koode undayitt 2.9cr aanu jillakku kittiyath
> van hit aaya thuppakki 3cr 
> (ABO)
> 
> ith 4.3cr .. enthero entho 
> 
> I kku 5.35 kuravaanu


ABO Okke Kerala BO Crct Figures Kittilla  :Doh:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Shankar Annan Vannu Alle


thirichu povaan vendi vannathaa  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> vijayinte eth padam aanu ithra share vannittullath.
> 
> I van profit guaranteed aanu
> 
> endhiran 4.5cr w/o sat rights alle?


Ya Enthiran Timil Mal Version Sat rights Ilallo

----------


## Mayavi 369

> thirichu povaan vendi vannathaa


Ennan Ini Return

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ABO Okke Kerala BO Crct Figures Kittilla


athentha athra urappu ? vere ethaa source ullath ?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> parol koduthathanennu thoonunu vote chyan


Appo Ippo Thanne Pokumalle  :Sad:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ennan Ini Return


ingane post cheythu kondirikumbo pettennu pokumaayiri

----------


## saamy

> Appo Ippo Thanne Pokumalle


4 mani vere undakumarikum :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ya Enthiran Timil Mal Version Sat rights Ilallo


ath kondu mathramalla.. I sat right undavilla.. undenkil ithonnumayirikkilla amount

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ingane post cheythu kondirikumbo pettennu pokumaayiri


Ulla Time Namuk Ivide Koodam

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ath kondu mathramalla.. I sat right undavilla.. undenkil ithonnumayirikkilla amount


Sat Undakum Putiya Big Films Okke Angane Aan Deal

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 4 mani vere undakumarikum


 :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Sat Undakum Putiya Big Films Okke Angane Aan Deal


I ude angane aavaan chance illa.. angane aanenki bhooloka pottatharam aanu.. I nalla potential und BO aayalum TV aayalum

----------


## Mayavi 369

> I ude angane aavaan chance illa.. angane aanenki bhooloka pottatharam aanu.. I nalla potential und BO aayalum TV aayalum


Potential Und , But Malayalathil Dubb Cheythal Viewers Kittumo

----------


## anupkerb1

> thirichu povaan vendi vannathaa


AI vendi annanu mods parol tanapol ...shankar AI release postpone cheythuu ..shankar aashan chathichasaneee

----------


## saamy

> Sat Undakum Putiya Big Films Okke Angane Aan Deal


tamil bigstarsnte filmsnte rights range engananu malayalam channelsil??

----------


## Iam RMU

Release november aakiyo . @Paapi8thstd mone chalo 'poojai' Thread  :Laughing:

----------


## moovybuf

> Release november aakiyo . @Paapi8thstd mone chalo 'poojai' Thread


so its going to be with varsham.... theatre shortage undaavumallo.. in a way good... movie like varsham is better to start in limited number of theatres and then grow gradually if the wom turns out to be good..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> tamil bigstarsnte filmsnte rights range engananu malayalam channelsil??


Anjaan 13 Lakhs Aan Kittiyath

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Potential Und , But Malayalathil Dubb Cheythal Viewers Kittumo


gentleman okke tv il varumbol tamil channel vekkunna time undayirunu..

endhiran audio launch nalla viewers undayirunille..

----------


## xeon

> enik nirbandhamundayirunilla..  aduppich 2 infra thannirikunu.. ipozhanu kandath.. infra kittaan mathram ... hmmm
> 
> inapropriate language , chori , fan fights.. ithaanu reason.. ellaathinum koode 1 alla 2 infra


iniyelum ban kittathe nilkku bhai

----------


## anupkerb1

> Release november aakiyo . @Paapi8thstd mone chalo 'poojai' Thread


Shankar deepavaliku release undakum enee parajatuloo...year & date parajatilaa

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Release november aakiyo . @Paapi8thstd mone chalo 'poojai' Thread


Athaaranade  :Thinking:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> gentleman okke tv il varumbol tamil channel vekkunna time undayirunu..
> 
> endhiran audio launch nalla viewers undayirunille..


Athe Macha , But Tamil Version Ullappo Nammal Mal Dubbed Version Kaanumo Athum Ithe Polathe Oru Film

----------


## saamy

> Anjaan 13 Lakhs Aan Kittiyath


malayalam dubbing ano??

----------


## Mayavi 369

> malayalam dubbing ano??


Ya , Mal Dubbed Version

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> iniyelum ban kittathe nilkku bhai


athente kayyil allallo.. oraal kollanam ennu vicharich irangiyaal kollappedathe ningall nivarthi illa.. 
enik aanenki kollappedunnath oru hobby aanu  :Band:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Athaaranade


valiya pulli ane. Vijay padam release avate nenak manasilakum  :Laughing:  .

----------


## anupkerb1

> Athe Macha , But Tamil Version Ullappo Nammal Mal Dubbed Version Kaanumo Athum Ithe Polathe Oru Film


mal version kairali eganum eduthuall.. ravilem uchakum vikuneramm elam kanam...onam we channel njan arambham & veeram kandathu malayalam version anuu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Athe Macha , But Tamil Version Ullappo Nammal Mal Dubbed Version Kaanumo Athum Ithe Polathe Oru Film


families kaanumaayirikum.. alla.. appo ingane kashtappett dub cheyyenda karyam entha.. nere tamil il irakkan pattille.. ohh ee channels other states ilum undalle

----------


## Iam RMU

> Shankar deepavaliku release undakum enee parajatuloo...year & date parajatilaa


 :Ahupinne:   :Ahupinne:

----------


## saamy

> Ya , Mal Dubbed Version


best :Vandivittu:  appol 20-30 lakhs okke max pratheekshicha mathy ..huge risk for distributors..

----------


## Iam RMU

> so its going to be with varsham.... theatre shortage undaavumallo.. in a way good... movie like varsham is better to start in limited number of theatres and then grow gradually if the wom turns out to be good..


yes, namuk pani ane. Hope for the best  :Moodoff:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> valiya pulli ane. Vijay padam release avate nenak manasilakum  .


Ok , Parichayapedam

----------


## Mayavi 369

> families kaanumaayirikum.. alla.. appo ingane kashtappett dub cheyyenda karyam entha.. nere tamil il irakkan pattille.. ohh ee channels other states ilum undalle


Tamil Version Sat Huge Amntin Regional Channels Vangikumallo ; Appo Ath Keralathile Channelsin Kodukkan Pattilalo Avark Nashtam Alle

----------


## anupkerb1

> athente kayyil allallo.. oraal kollanam ennu vicharich irangiyaal kollappedathe ningall nivarthi illa.. 
> enik aanenki kollappedunnath oru hobby aanu


annant sidel nikuunaa aaraa ?? :Lighten:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> mal version kairali eganum eduthuall.. ravilem uchakum vikuneramm elam kanam...onam we channel njan arambham & veeram kandathu malayalam version anuu


Kairali Thanneyan Anjaan Vangiyath

----------


## Mayavi 369

> best appol 20-30 lakhs okke max pratheekshicha mathy ..huge risk for distributors..


Padam Mosham Aayal Risk Thanneyan

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Tamil Version Sat Huge Amntin Regional Channels Vangikumallo ; Appo Ath Keralathile Channelsin Kodukkan Pattilalo Avark Nashtam Alle


kerala channels mattu states ilum kaanum ennullath kondaa.. allenkil seperate aayi kodukkamayirunu..

pinne dheera okke nall viewership undallo..  :Adhupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> annant sidel nikuunaa aaraa ??


the lost paradise

----------


## Mayavi 369

> kerala channels mattu states ilum kaanum ennullath kondaa.. allenkil seperate aayi kodukkamayirunu..
> 
> pinne dheera okke nall viewership undallo..


Dheera Telugu Alle ; Telugu Padam Dubbed Versionu Viewers Kittunna Pole Tamil Dubbed Versionu Kittilallo

----------


## anupkerb1

> the lost paradise


avalum annanee infra tanu ban cheythooo .... :Badpc:

----------


## visakh r

> the lost paradise


annante ban okke kazinja..

----------


## kannan

> ............>>>>>*SHANKERTAINER*....)))........*A**i* * k**erala*
> *"""""**1st** day 3cr 
> """""**1st* *weekend 7cr ______________))
> """""**1st** week 13cr <<
> ****************************** 
> 
> *



Ithennatha .. . .  1st wk il 13 cr I nedumo keralathil ?  :Laughing: 
around 250 centre il rls cheyyanam btwn 6k-8k showsum venam 1st wkil

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> avalum annanee infra tanu ban cheythooo ....


heeeeey.. athokke oru kadha aanu.. HAHK pole aanu no villains.. no bad characters.. ellavarum nallavar aayalum prashnam aanu  :Adhupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> annante ban okke kazinja..


nuzhanju kayariyathaa... kurach kuzhi bombukal paakiyittu thirichu pokum  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ithennatha .. . .  1st wk il 13 cr I nedumo keralathil ? 
> around 250 centre il rls cheyyanam btwn 6k-8k showsum venam 1st wkil


banglore days stats onnu parayamo? athalle record?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> banglore days stats onnu parayamo? athalle record?


8.45 Cr , Arnd 2.5 K Shws

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 8.45 Cr , Arnd 2.5 K Shws


ethra theaters ?

----------


## anupkerb1

> heeeeey.. athokke oru kadha aanu..* HAHK* pole aanu no villains.. no bad characters.. ellavarum nallavar aayalum prashnam aanu


HAHK entha ? ohh aganee...apol onum sambavichatilaa...chumma alaa itituuu poyeee :Vandivittu:

----------


## visakh r

> nuzhanju kayariyathaa... kurach kuzhi bombukal paakiyittu thirichu pokum


election nadakuna tyma...sookshichum kandum bomb vekanam keta..pidicha pani palum velathil kitum..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ethra theaters ?


95 Theatres 2.7 K Shws

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> HAHK entha ? ohh aganee...apol onum sambavichatilaa...chumma alaa itituuu poyeee


 :Ahupinne: 

ivan enthonnokkeyaa parayunnath

hahk hum aapke hain kaun..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ithennatha .. . .  1st wk il 13 cr I nedumo keralathil ? 
> around 250 centre il rls cheyyanam btwn 6k-8k showsum venam 1st wkil


95 theaters 2.7k shows 8.45cr nilavile record
pinne enthinaa 8k okke

----------


## anupkerb1

> ivan enthonnokkeyaa parayunnath
> 
> hahk hum aapke hain kaun..


nallavan anenu alee parajee...aganee descnt ayathu konduu akummm ban cheythuu aval poyenuu ...

----------


## kannan

> 95 theaters 2.7k shows 8.45cr nilavile record
> pinne enthinaa 8k okke


Drishyam aano ?

----------


## kannan

> 95 Theatres 2.7 K Shws


BD 1st week 2.7 shows ? 8.5 CR   :Ahupinne:

----------


## moovybuf

> BD 1st week 2.7 shows ? 8.5 CR


95 theatersil irakkiyaal 8 cr okke collect cheyyaan patuo from kerala... :Confused:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> BD 1st week 2.7 shows ? 8.5 CR


Record Breaker , t20 Opening Aan Takartath

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 95 theatersil irakkiyaal 8 cr okke collect cheyyaan patuo from kerala...


Tkt Rate Okke Koodiyille ; t20 Irangiya Samayath CLT Apsara Rate 50 Rs Aayirunnu Ippo 90 Aayi

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> nallavan anenu alee parajee...aganee descnt ayathu konduu akummm ban cheythuu aval poyenuu ...


ohh.. athonnumalladey.. oru photo finish aayirunu..
aarkum aareyum vishamippikaruth enna oru nirbandham undayirunu.. pakshe evideyenkilum murivu pattathe nadakkilla.. angane rakthasashki njan aayekkam ennu karuthi

----------


## kannan

> 95 theatersil irakkiyaal 8 cr okke collect cheyyaan patuo from kerala...


Drishyam,BD pole huge +wom kittunna oru Big rls movie 1st wk 10 CR venamengilum edukkaam . . .but HF shows venam

I dont think I could do it from Kerala . . . ethra +wom aayalum oru Malayalam cinemayude HF shows Multis, Major centres ozhike,ellaa rls cntrsil kittaan paadaanu . .

----------


## Iam RMU

> 95 theatersil irakkiyaal 8 cr okke collect cheyyaan patuo from kerala...


why not ? Padatinte wom atra maarakam ayrnu. Tcr ramdasil atinte rush nerit kandatha, 2, 3 weeks oke anyaya rush ayrnu. . More than that hype undarnu padatinu, hype   wom kudi undayal ula avastha ariyalo ,  :Laughing:  3 examples parayam .king, narasimham,pazhasiraja.  pine epo multipluxle ticket rates vech 1 week 8.5cr oke edukum. 2007il erangya t20 1st weekil 7cr edukam enki bd k e wom and hype vech 8.5cr edukan aano paad, with inflated rates and multipluxes !

----------


## GangsteR

> enik nirbandhamundayirunilla..  aduppich 2 infra thannirikunu.. ipozhanu kandath.. infra kittaan mathram ... hmmm
> 
> inapropriate language , chori , fan fights.. ithaanu reason.. ellaathinum koode 1 alla 2 infra


welcome tinju......iniyenkilum alambu undakatae irikku...nummalokae ningalku vendi ividae orupaadu porutiyata

----------


## Iam RMU

> Drishyam,BD pole huge  wom kittunna oru Big rls movie 1st wk 10 CR venamengilum edukkaam . . .but HF shows venam
> 
> I dont think I could do it from Kerala . . . ethra  wom aayalum oru Malayalam cinemayude HF shows Multis, Major centres ozhike,ellaa rls cntrsil kittaan paadaanu . .


bd opening week kerala alone 8cr und !

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> welcome tinju......iniyenkilum alambu undakatae irikku...nummalokae ningalku vendi ividae orupaadu porutiyata


ellaam nammal kaanunund  :Yes3: 

athippo njan alamb undakkenda karyam onnumillallo..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Drishyam,BD pole huge +wom kittunna oru Big rls movie 1st wk 10 CR venamengilum edukkaam . . .but HF shows venam
> 
> I dont think I could do it from Kerala . . . ethra +wom aayalum oru Malayalam cinemayude HF shows Multis, Major centres ozhike,ellaa rls cntrsil kittaan paadaanu . .



endhiran range vannaal 14cr varaanum mathi

----------


## john1234

aha thread inte jeevan vannallo...

----------


## GangsteR

> ellaam nammal kaanunund 
> 
> athippo njan alamb undakkenda karyam onnumillallo..


athum sheriya... ennalum carefull

----------


## saamy

> bd opening week kerala alone 8cr und !


kerala alone 8.5 ennarunille pokiri update

----------


## moovybuf

> Drishyam,BD pole huge +wom kittunna oru Big rls movie 1st wk 10 CR venamengilum edukkaam . . .but HF shows venam
> 
> *I dont think I could do it from Kerala* . . . ethra +wom aayalum oru Malayalam cinemayude HF shows Multis, Major centres ozhike,ellaa rls cntrsil kittaan paadaanu . .


its very hard...



> why not ? Padatinte wom atra maarakam ayrnu. Tcr ramdasil atinte rush nerit kandatha, 2, 3 weeks oke anyaya rush ayrnu. . More than that hype undarnu padatinu, hype   wom kudi undayal ula avastha ariyalo ,  3 examples parayam .king, narasimham,pazhasiraja.  pine epo multipluxle ticket rates vech 1 week 8.5cr oke edukum. 2007il erangya t20 1st weekil 7cr edukam enki bd k e wom and hype vech 8.5cr edukan aano paad, with inflated rates and multipluxes !


so "I"has to run to packed houses for 1 week in close to 100 theatres to take this collection.. close to impossible..

----------


## kannan

> its very hard...
> 
> 
> so *"I"has to run to packed houses for 1 week in close to 100 theatres to take this collection.. close to impossible..*


 :Yes3:  *I*mpossible. . lets c

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> its very hard...
> 
> 
> so "I"has to run to packed houses for 1 week in close to 100 theatres to take this collection.. close to impossible..


oru endhiran oru t20  oru narasimham... ithokke mathiyaakum

----------


## kannan

> oru endhiran oru t20  oru narasimham... ithokke mathiyaakum





> ............>>>>>*SHANKERTAINER*....)))........*A**i* * k**erala*
> *"""""**1st** day 3cr 
> """""**1st* *weekend 7cr ______________))
> """""**1st** week 13cr <<
> *******************************



So ur siggy yaadaaarthyamaayaal albhudam aayirikkum   :Laughing:

----------


## Iam RMU

> kerala alone 8.5 ennarunille pokiri update


8.5 und njan oru round figure paranjene ulu  :Beee:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> So ur siggy yaadaaarthyamaayaal albhudam aayirikkum


ichiri angotto ingotto maariyaalum kuzhappamillallo ?

----------


## Balram

> its very hard...
> 
> 
> so "I"has to run to packed houses for 1 week in close to 100 theatres to take this collection.. close to impossible..



'I' definitely 150+ theatres sure aanu.. so ie hype vechu 1st weekend thanne 6 cr varum.. next 4 days il 1 cr vechu eduthal polum easy 10 cr aanu..  :Ahupinne:  diwali release aanengil pinne parayum venda..  :Yes3:

----------


## kannan

> ichiri angotto ingotto maariyaalum kuzhappamillallo ?


 ichiri alla . . .

2 weekil edukkilla I 13 Cr from kerala   :Wink:

----------


## kannan

> 'I' definitely 150+ theatres sure aanu.. so ie hype vechu 1st weekend thanne 6 cr varum.. next 4 days il 1 cr vechu eduthal polum easy 10 cr aanu..  diwali release aanengil pinne parayum venda..


150+ varumbol athil 60% theatersilum tkts fare low aayirikkum . .  
Any way let c

----------


## moovybuf

> 'I' definitely 150+ theatres sure aanu.. so ie hype vechu 1st weekend thanne 6 cr varum.. next 4 days il 1 cr vechu eduthal polum easy 10 cr aanu..  diwali release aanengil pinne parayum venda..


150+ hf aavathe ee collection nedaan patuo??

----------


## GangsteR

Letter From Arnold @Schwarzenegger To @Aascars Ravichandran !!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Balram

> 150+ varumbol athil 60% theatersilum tkts fare low aayirikkum . .  
> Any way let c


60% ilum low aakan.. padam C centers il alla release cheyyunandhu.. A centers il thanneya ie 150 theatres um varunnadhu..  :Wink:

----------


## GangsteR

Meanwhile, in Planet Earth, #I 's teaser has crossed 6 Million @YouTube views and counting..

----------


## Balram

> 150+ hf aavathe ee collection nedaan patuo??


150+ theatres il padam undengil.. 10 cr kittan 70 % nu aduthu collection vannal madhi..  ie hype vechu first 3 days HF shows mathre undaku..  :Rolleyes:  so weekend kazhinjal 50% collection il poyal polum 10 cr kittum..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Balram

> ichiri alla . . .
> 
> 2 weekil edukkilla I 13 Cr from kerala


idhokke chummadhu..  :Razz:  padam flop alla engil.. 13 cr ok 2 weeks il varendathanu..

----------


## michael

> 5.35Crore....



 :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## moovybuf

> 150+ theatres il padam undengil.. 10 cr kittan 70 % nu aduthu collection vannal madhi..  ie hype vechu first 3 days HF shows mathre undaku..  so weekend kazhinjal 50% collection il poyal polum 10 cr kittum..


150+ theater, first 3 days hf adikumo??? peruchaazhi yamaandan hype-il vannittu thalasseryil 1st day 2nd show 60% aanundaayath... enthaaylaum shankar movie, oru Mlal movieyakala thallikayattam undaavume nn vishwasikaan buthimuttaanu...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ichiri alla . . .
> 
> 2 weekil edukkilla I 13 Cr from kerala


enkil ath oru mahalbutham aayirikum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 150+ theater, first 3 days hf adikumo??? peruchaazhi yamaandan hype-il vannittu thalasseryil 1st day 2nd show 60% aanundaayath... enthaaylaum shankar movie, oru Mlal movieyakala thallikayattam undaavume nn vishwasikaan buthimuttaanu...


 :Dash2:  :Dash2:

----------


## kannan

> idhokke chummadhu..  padam flop alla engil.. 13 cr ok 2 weeks il varendathanu..


 . . . .   :Laughing:

----------


## michael

> oru endhiran oru t20  oru narasimham... ithokke mathiyaakum


vote cheytho illenkil vote for rebels.........

----------


## Balram

> 150+ theater, first 3 days hf adikumo??? peruchaazhi yamaandan hype-il vannittu thalasseryil 1st day 2nd show 60% aanundaayath... enthaaylaum shankar movie, oru Mlal movieyakala thallikayattam undaavume nn vishwasikaan buthimuttaanu...


adhokke veruthya.. 2011 il diwali release aayathu Surya ydue 7aum Arivu ,, Vijay yude Velayudham, Sharukh nte Ra.One ..ie 3 padangal keralthile around 300 + theatres ilum release cheythirunnu..  ennittu ie 3 padangalum aalillathe aano odiyathu..  ivide vanna reviews onnu nokikke opening week ile..  :Wink:

----------


## moovybuf

> adhokke veruthya.. 2011 il diwali release aayathu Surya ydue 7aum Arivu ,, Vijay yude Velayudham, Sharukh nte Ra.One ..ie 3 padangal keralthile around 300 + theatres ilum release cheythirunnu..  ennittu ie 3 padangalum aalillathe aano odiyathu..  ivide vanna reviews onnu nokikke opening week ile..


common man's view paranjanne ullooo... kandariyaam... ethaayalum keralathile theater marubaasha padangalkku ithra athikam praathaanyam kodukunath nallathalla..

----------


## michael

> 150+ theater, first 3 days hf adikumo??? peruchaazhi yamaandan hype-il vannittu thalasseryil 1st day 2nd show 60% aanundaayath... enthaaylaum shankar movie, oru Mlal movieyakala thallikayattam undaavume nn vishwasikaan buthimuttaanu...


1st day collectyion of jilla is 2.3c in kerala bad wom 2nd muthal collectionae baadhichu......IF I get a release like JILLA and a good wom...definitely 10c+ is possible...

----------


## National Star

> common man's view paranjanne ullooo... kandariyaam... ethaayalum keralathile theater marubaasha padangalkku ithra athikam praathaanyam kodukunath nallathalla..


Enthiran.....

----------


## Nithz

Arnold Schwarzenegger's letter to Aascar Ravichandran.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Viru

> 


Ithare  :bom:  ingane jail chadiyathana atho paroline iragiyatha

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kannan

*Shankar on 'I'*

IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, September 23, 2014]





 



After the immense audio launch and the release of the mind blowing trailer, I have a lot of expectations, most of them which reach up to the skies itself. 'I' is to be a romantic thriller as we all know and this is a new genre for this director."'It' is not based on the Olympics, it is not based on corruption either... The film will be something different that I haven't touched so far...'I' is a romantic thriller. *Many told me that Vikram will get National Award for 'I' and I will be happy if gets one, but more than an award, he will get huge appreciation from audiences who are going to watch the movie*," said Shankar when asked about the film. This AR Rahman musical is all set to release for Diwali and the world awaits.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Only actor "I" approached for ' #i ' is #Chiyaan Vikram -says Director @Shankarshanmugh in CNNIBNELounge interview !

----------


## michael

diwaliyku aano atho nov 7...nov 7 aanae...FSFS kaanum

----------


## Viru

> diwaliyku aano atho nov 7...nov 7 aanae...FSFS kaanum


official confirmation onum vanilalo

----------


## michael

> official confirmation onum vanilalo


hmm.......kk

----------


## GangsteR

Arnold Schwarzenegger: ‘I’ event one of the best I have ever seen

http://indianexpress.com/article/ent...t-i-have-seen/

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru



----------


## MHP369

i ennath english name aano

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> i ennath english name aano


tamil aanu 

english ittu tax kodukkilla

----------


## KulFy

> tamil aanu 
> 
> english ittu tax kodukkilla


thirumbi vandacha.....

----------


## ABE

> thirumbi vandacha.....


Yaa yaa.. with a new collection record........ :Giveup:

----------


## ABE

Ithu kaashu vaarum...no doubt. I like to see Vikram back in form. He is a good actor..pinne malayalathinte marumonum alle?

----------


## House MD

Ithu diwali-kku thannae release cheyyum... producer anganayanu parayunnathu..

----------


## john1234

> Ithu diwali-kku thannae release cheyyum... producer anganayanu parayunnathu..


diwali-kku thanne rlz cheythaal mathiyayairrinu

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.asianetnews.tv/enews/arti...-Launch-Video-

----------


## GangsteR

> diwali-kku thanne rlz cheythaal mathiyayairrinu


diwali rlz aakalae enna entae agraham...october full njan busy aayirikkum, ividae armadikan pattilla....

----------


## Nithz

I Wrap Up Party

----------


## nmaks



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anganae 2.5 years aayi tudangiya shooting innu complete aayi....  :Clapping:

----------


## GangsteR

Finally, it’s a WRAP for Vikram’s I

Director Shankar’s I, after almost two and a half years in the making has finally been completed and the team cut a delicious cake to rejoice this important event.
Sharing this bit of information in her Twitter feed, heroine Amy Jackson says, “Two and a half years later. And it's a WRAP!!!! #I”.
'I' had recently released its audio in a spectacular event
attended by Arnold Schwarzenegger and the teaser has
created a landmark by crossing six million hits already.
Now that the film is complete, the release date's official
announcement is expected. Will it be a Diwali release as
anticipated widely?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Anganae 2.5 years aayi tudangiya shooting innu complete aayi....


Date Cnfrm Aayo

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Mayavi 369

:Band:  :Band:  CHIYAAN VIKRAM  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson @ i_am_amyjackson 
2 and a half years later.. And it's a WRAP!!!! #I

----------


## GangsteR

> Date Cnfrm Aayo


ithuvarae illaa...diwalikku undakumo illayo ennu official aayi news onnum illa...undennu parayunnathum illennu parayunnathum ella mediasintae srishti aanu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Mayavi 369

> ithuvarae illaa...diwalikku undakumo illayo ennu official aayi news onnum illa...undennu parayunnathum illennu parayunnathum ella mediasintae srishti aanu


Uthamavillan Stay Cheyyan Aascar Ravichandran Case Kodutho

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Uthamavillan Stay Cheyyan Aascar Ravichandran Case Kodutho


anganae undaayo!! entha karyam

----------


## Mayavi 369

> anganae undaayo!! entha karyam


Viswaroopam Kazhinje Ath Irakkavu , Angane Entho Issue

----------


## Nithz

EXCERPTS FROM SHANKAR'S INTERVIEW ON CNN - IBN

Last night, Rajeev Masand caught up with director Shankar on CNN-IBN, for a tete-a-tete on the excitement surrounding the magnum opus - I. Shankar opened up about Vikram, the VFX in his films, big budgets, the teaser leak and much more. Below are excerpts from the interview, read on.
On Vikram:
Vikrams commitment amazed me. Im doubtful if any other actor would have agreed for the script. Interesting though, he was the only actor I approached for I. We are like family today.
There are so many actors who think a lot before tonsuring their head, but Vikram said that he will do anything for I. He is really great.
Heavy VFX work in his films:
VFX work in a film succeeds when the audience do not realize it is VFX. Except for a few shots such as the bike transforming into Amy Jackson, you cannot realize that it is special effects. We worked with Rising Sun Pictures who have worked in Harry Potter. The audience are watching a lot of films on television, so their intelligence levels are developing day by day. We have to satisfy the audience who come to the film looking for bigger things every time.
Even today, I am fighting for the higher end by retaining the maximum budget for the most important shots in the film. Srinivas Mohan is a wonderful VFX artist, it feels great to work with him.
Shankar and big budgets:
Whatever we spend, it should be seen on the screen. Im a producer too, I have produced many movies and budget should be treated very efficiently. My script demands a bigger budget, and that is why I opt for one. The audience have now started coming to my films expecting to see grandeur.
I dont simply pitch in unnecessarily. In Mudhalvan, there was a song where the hero goes to meet his girl. The whole song was shot with a dhoti, a yellow shirt and simple costumes for the heroine.
Portions in China:
I will be dubbed in the Chinese language. It is actually the producers idea to release it in China. The people of China also wanted to see the film, they requested us while we were shooting.
Its like a mission to shoot in China. Very unpredicatable weather with rain and mud. We shot in these tough conditions for 45 days. Permission is locked, so we have to stick to the schedule. I was really keen to shoot in never seen before locations, because every movie has five songs these days and you dont want to feed the audience with the same thing over and over again.
Will Shankar ever make a small film?
Im ready to make a small film if the audience are ready to see a small film from me. But, they expect grandeur from Shankar. We want stuff what you give is what they say.
If I get bored of making big films, I can go out and make a small one. But I am enjoying this.
On the teaser leak:
I didnt go for a teaser change. The teaser which leaked was not in a good quality. You couldnt make out much from it.
However, its a good work, what we did. We took one month to lock onto that 50 second teaser. I take it this way - If it is leaked, its publicity. If it is not leaked, its secrecy. It is good for me in both ways.
On I being different from his other films:
We can call this a romantic thriller, a genre I havent done before. The beast song is an emotional track, it will connect big. AR Rahman has come up with a fabulous song. Things I havent done before, have been done in I.
Where do the ideas come from?
Ideas are in the air for me. All my imaginations demand big cost and big budget. Still, Im pushing hard to get what I want. I can say Ive got at least 50% of what I want, in terms of budget.
We have wonderful technicians in our country. We are no less. Budget is the only problem.
On the Tamil  Hindi crossover:
The right people should be on board and have confidence on the movie. The person who is in charge of the Hindi version should spend 10-15 crores to publicize and then ponder about the returns too. It depends on the people who are getting involved. If it is in the right hands, it will reach another level.
Im waiting for a good day, a day where I can make pan-Indian films.

----------


## wayanadan

http://goo.gl/3VFg25

----------


## aneesh mohanan

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## KRRISH2255

November 7 or 14 Aayrkkum Release... Deepavali Chance Illaaa...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ithennatha .. . .  1st wk il 13 cr I nedumo keralathil ? 
> around 250 centre il rls cheyyanam btwn 6k-8k showsum venam 1st wkil


Athra Onnum Shows & Centres Venda Bhaiii... 
Around 2.7K Shows Vechaanu BD 7 Daysil 8.45C Eduthathu... Kerala Record... 
3 Days Record Aanenkil Jilla 5.11C In 3 Days Eduthu... 1.9K Showsil... 
Athum Second Day & Third Day Nalla Drop Vannittum... 
13C Ok Varanel Athra Heavy Attendance Aayrikkanam...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> vijayinte eth padam aanu ithra share vannittullath.
> 
> I van profit guaranteed aanu
> 
> endhiran 4.5cr w/o sat rights alle?


Endhiran 4.5C Aayrunnu Rights... Kerala Share 6C+... 
Thuppakki 4.5C Share Vanna Padam Aanu... VJs Highest... 
Jilla 2.9C Onnum Allaa Machaa Share... 3 Daysil 2C+ Share Aaya Padam Aanu... 
Thuppakki Pakshe Endhirante Athrem Opening 3 Days Collection Illaa Athum Rates Koodeettum... 
Kathikku Solo Release Aanel Definetely Record Chance Undu Opening Weekend Atleast...

----------


## asuyalu

> November 7 or 14 Aayrkkum Release... Deepavali Chance Illaaa...


onnonnara opening aayirikkum  :Yes:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> onnonnara opening aayirikkum


Ath Urappalle

----------


## Nithz



----------


## maryland

SG mass... :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## ghostrider999

> SG mass...


SG MAss Kondu Mathram KEralathil MegaHit aakum  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Endhiran 4.5C Aayrunnu Rights... Kerala Share 6C+... 
> Thuppakki 4.5C Share Vanna Padam Aanu... VJs Highest... 
> Jilla 2.9C Onnum Allaa Machaa Share... 3 Daysil 2C+ Share Aaya Padam Aanu... 
> Thuppakki Pakshe Endhirante Athrem Opening 3 Days Collection Illaa Athum Rates Koodeettum... 
> Kathikku Solo Release Aanel Definetely Record Chance Undu Opening Weekend Atleast...


thuppakki okke 4.5cr share ??  :Ahupinne:  
ABO reports anusarich endhiran 6cr , thuppakki 3cr , jilla 2.9cr  angane aanu
athallathe ulla reports aanu endhiran 8cr , thuppakki 4cr okke.. 

jilla pole opening mohanlal illathe kittumo?

----------


## GangsteR

> SG mass...


Vishamam maariyillae....Avatar  :Yeye:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> thuppakki okke 4.5cr share ??  
> ABO reports anusarich endhiran 6cr , thuppakki 3cr , jilla 2.9cr  angane aanu
> athallathe ulla reports aanu endhiran 8cr , thuppakki 4cr okke.. 
> 
> jilla pole opening mohanlal illathe kittumo?


Jilla Poloru Opening Vendallooo... Thuppakki Opening Mathi... 
Eppol Pinne Nalla Change Vannu Ratesil... Athu Kondu Vallya Prashnam Illaaa... 
Jilla Sify Report 3.5C - 4C Aanu... Thuppakki 4 - 4.5Cyum... Endhiran 7 - 8um... 
Endhiran Athra Ok Vannittundel Aa Varsthathe Thanne Biggest Aayenee Keralayil... 
2 Weeks 4.65C Share Aayrunnu Reports... 7-8C Ok Varaan Chance Kuravaa... 
Pinne Endhiran Aayi Thuppakki Onnum Compare Cheyyalleee... Athu Vere Range Aanu... 
EKM Centrel 54Lakhs Share Vanna Padam Aanu Endhiran...

----------


## Nithz



----------


## House MD

> 


Peter heins didn't back out.. he is doing the major stunt portion in I

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.kaumudiplus.com/news.php?...3#.VCPwqVf2Mwo

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> http://www.kaumudiplus.com/news.php?...3#.VCPwqVf2Mwo


Randum ozhivakiyathu nannayi........

----------


## pavamdoha

> http://www.kaumudiplus.com/news.php?...3#.VCPwqVf2Mwo



chavittu kollaanano vilichat ?

----------


## GangsteR

Oscars & Golden Globes must learn from 'I' - Arnold


The question - Why Arnold left the ‘I’ audio launch was
the hot topic last week and as usual plenty of rumors kept
coming out. But Arnold’s letter which reached Aascar
Ravichandran this morning has dismissed all of them.
"Thank you for everything and you did make my visit to
Chennai such an incredible success. From the moment I
arrived, everything was taken care of and I was blown
away by your hospitality. From the incredible hotel to the
delicious food, everything was just perfect. But the icing
on the cake was the event. I have been to the Oscars and
the Golden Globes and every event you can imagine. Let
me tell you something - they can all learn from how you
stage a production.
The whole event flowed perfectly and the energy out there
could have powered the whole of India. The bodybuilders
were a fantastic touch and made everything organic. I
couldn't help but take the stage after the performance,
because I knew it was the perfect time. Thank you for
everything and I look forward to working with you again in
the future''
We all would love to see the Terminator in action in an
Indian movie. Wondering how it will be, if Shankar directs
the same under Aascar banner!

----------


## Nithz

> Peter heins didn't back out.. he is doing the major stunt portion in I


peter hein is not doing stunts in this movie 

peter ming is the one who is doing it

peter hein got date clases with bahubaali

----------


## GangsteR

> chavittu kollaanano vilichat ?


dileepinu kittumo

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


Weta workshop makeup and background arts aanu...VFX Rising sun pictures alle...

----------


## firecrown

*Amy Jackson @i_am_amyjackson*:
2 and a half years later.. And it's a WRAP!!!! #I

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയിലെ ഷോ മാൻ
എന്നറിയപ്പെടുന്ന ആളാണ് ഷങ്കർ. 21
വർഷത്തെ തന്റെ സിനിമാ കരിയറിൽ ഷങ്കർ
സംവിധാനം ചെയ്തത് വെറും 12 ചിത്രങ്ങൾ.
എന്നാൽ ഓരോ ചിത്രങ്ങളും ഒരു
അത്ഭുതങ്ങളായിരുന്നു. ഓരോ സിനിമകളിലും ഇത്
വരെ കാണാത്ത എന്തെല്ലാമോ ഷങ്കർ
ഒരുക്കുമെന്ന് പ്രേക്ഷകർക്കുറപ്പാണ്.
ചിയാൻ വിക്രമിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഷങ്കർ
ഒരുക്കുന്ന 'ഐ' റിലീസിന് തയ്യാറാകുകയാണ്.
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ആദ്യ ടീസർ കണ്ട്
പലരും വാ പൊളിച്ചു പോയി എന്ന്
പറയുന്നതാവും ശരി. എന്ത് കൊണ്ട്
ചിത്രത്തിലെ നായകനായി ഷങ്കർ,
വിക്രമിനെ തിരഞ്ഞെടുത്തു? ഇതിനുള്ള
ഉത്തരം ഷങ്കർ കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസം ഒരു പ്രമുഖ ദേശീയ
ചാനലിന് നൽകിയ അഭിമുഖത്തിൽ
വ്യക്തമാക്കുകയുണ്ടായി..
വിക്രമിന്റെ അർപ്പണ മനോഭാവത്തെ എത്ര
പുകഴ്ത്തിയാലും മതിയാവില്ല.
വേറെ ഏതെങ്കിലും ഒരു നടൻ ഈ റോൾ
ഏറ്റെടുക്കാനുള്ള മനസ്സ് കാണിക്കുമോ എന്ന്
സംശയമാണ്. ഞാൻ ഈ
തിരക്കഥയുമായി സമീപിച്ച ഒരേയൊരാൾ
വിക്രം ആയിരുന്നു. ഞങ്ങൾ ഇപ്പോൾ ഒരു
കുടുംബം പോലെയായിരുന്നു.
തല മൊട്ടയടിക്കാൻ തന്നെ ഒരുപാട് ചിന്തിക്കുന്ന
അഭിനേതാക്കൾ ഇപ്പോഴും ഉണ്ട്. അപ്പോഴാണ് ഈ
കഥാപാത്രത്തിന് വേണ്ടി എന്ത്
ചെയ്യാനും തയ്യാറാണെന്ന് വിക്രം പറഞ്ഞത്.
ശരിക്കും വിക്രം ഒരു സംഭവം തന്നെയാണ്.

----------


## GangsteR

*Shankar Shanmugham @ shankarshanmugh 
#I shoot is completed with 'ladio' song yesterday. Thank u all for d fantastic response for teaser n songs. Cheers!*

----------


## GangsteR

Rajeev Masand interview with Shankar

PART 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL36K3iNLfw&app=desktop

PART2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDnW7n-L7zg

----------


## GangsteR

Aascar Ravichandran Interview: ‘Kaththi’ Will
Have No Impact on ‘I’ Movie | AI Producer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIjwzeAmyxA

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Jilla Poloru Opening Vendallooo... Thuppakki Opening Mathi... 
> Eppol Pinne Nalla Change Vannu Ratesil... Athu Kondu Vallya Prashnam Illaaa... 
> Jilla Sify Report 3.5C - 4C Aanu... Thuppakki 4 - 4.5Cyum... Endhiran 7 - 8um... 
> Endhiran Athra Ok Vannittundel Aa Varsthathe Thanne Biggest Aayenee Keralayil... 
> 2 Weeks 4.65C Share Aayrunnu Reports... 7-8C Ok Varaan Chance Kuravaa... 
> Pinne Endhiran Aayi Thuppakki Onnum Compare Cheyyalleee... Athu Vere Range Aanu... 
> EKM Centrel 54Lakhs Share Vanna Padam Aanu Endhiran...


ABO purely boxoffice based information tharunna site aanu.. avare enthaa viswasikkathath?

endhiran 8cr ennu kure reports undayirunnallo..2010 il keralathil ettavum collxn vanna padam ennum

----------


## Viru

> ABO purely boxoffice based information tharunna site aanu.. avare enthaa viswasikkathath?
> 
> endhiran 8cr ennu kure reports undayirunnallo..2010 il keralathil ettavum collxn vanna padam ennum


avanamrude jillede collection oro weekilethum thamil ore bandavum ilalo

----------


## maryland

SG mass... :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## Viru

> SG mass...


avatar  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## maryland

> avatar


 :Moodoff:  :Moodoff:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KingOfKings

> Jilla Poloru Opening Vendallooo... Thuppakki Opening Mathi... 
> Eppol Pinne Nalla Change Vannu Ratesil... Athu Kondu Vallya Prashnam Illaaa... 
> Jilla Sify Report 3.5C - 4C Aanu... Thuppakki 4 - 4.5Cyum... Endhiran 7 - 8um... 
> Endhiran Athra Ok Vannittundel Aa Varsthathe Thanne Biggest Aayenee Keralayil... 
> 2 Weeks 4.65C Share Aayrunnu Reports... 7-8C Ok Varaan Chance Kuravaa... 
> Pinne Endhiran Aayi Thuppakki Onnum Compare Cheyyalleee... Athu Vere Range Aanu... 
> EKM Centrel 54Lakhs Share Vanna Padam Aanu Endhiran...



Pinne Enthiran kittiya kerala collection credit Sun pictureesnum undallo? avar oru 10 min edavittu Surya kiran tv yil advt ittille ? athu pole oru promotion avar oru Tamil padathinum koduthilla

athu pole promotion Thuppakki /Nalla wom olla Suriya padathinu kodukuvannu enkil athum Enthiran rangeli thanne share kittum , ille?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Aascar Ravichandran Interview: ¡®Kaththi¡¯ WillHave No Impact on ¡®I¡¯ Movie | AI Producerhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIjwzeAmyxA


Idheham  Ithuvare oru Film nteyum shooting kandilla alle... Nalla comedy....Shooper Interview... Anyway China 10000 Theater confirm.. And 10 days il Ithrayum Grand Program( date orupadu munne ketirunnu) :salut: . nw waiting for two days Audio launch at Mumbai....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Aascar RaviChandran Has Confirmed That#IWill Release In 10000 Theaters In China. Now This Is Huge. Will Expand Tamil Cinema Market.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> avanamrude jillede collection oro weekilethum thamil ore bandavum ilalo



1st Weekend (3Days)  Nett Figures

Tamilnadu 14.5 Cr

Kerala 4 Cr ( appx )

Karnataka 1.2 Cr

Rest of India 0.30 Cr

India Total Nett 20 Cr



>Day 1 Nett Figures

Tamilnadu 5 Cr ( Gross 7-7.5Cr )

Kerala 1.95 Cr ( 2.6 Cr ) ( all time record )

Karnataka 0.45 Cr

Rest of India 0.10 Cr

India Total Nett 7.5 Cr

4 weeks share
TN 21cr
karnataka 1.4
kerala 2.9
ROI 0.5
overseas 9.6
TOTAL 35.4cr

net
TN 35.3
kerala 5.8
karnataka 2.9
ROI 1
total india 45cr

ingane alle avar report cheythath

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Pinne Enthiran kittiya kerala collection credit Sun pictureesnum undallo? avar oru 10 min edavittu Surya kiran tv yil advt ittille ? athu pole oru promotion avar oru Tamil padathinum koduthilla
> 
> athu pole promotion Thuppakki /Nalla wom olla Suriya padathinu kodukuvannu enkil athum Enthiran rangeli thanne share kittum , ille?


nalla wom ulla sarath kumar padam aayalum mathi  :Giveup:

----------


## Viru

> 1st Weekend (3Days)  Nett Figures
> 
> Tamilnadu 14.5 Cr
> 
> Kerala 4 Cr ( appx )
> 
> Karnataka 1.2 Cr
> 
> Rest of India 0.30 Cr
> ...


3 daysil 4cr nett vanna padathine life time 2.9 share  :Blush:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 3 daysil 4cr nett vanna padathine life time 2.9 share


allenkilum immathiri padangalude collxn first 2 divasam aanu.. kaanan ulla fans okke odi poyi kaanum.. pinne nalla drop.. jilla aanenkil negative wom um ...angane nokkumbol ithrayum vannath thanne athishayam

----------


## anupkerb1

*Tamil satelight 25cr ,Telungu satelight 20+cr ...

Previous Tamil record Jilla 18cr

*

----------


## anupkerb1

kaththu 5cr kitiyathu kondu AI  5cr kitooo enuu parajavar elam aaraayiii :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## indi commandos

> kaththu 5cr kitiyathu kondu AI  5cr kitooo enuu parajavar elam aaraayiii


vijayude fansalle.. ithalla idintappuram mandatharangal avanmar parayum...  :Yes:   :Yes:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> kaththu 5cr kitiyathu kondu AI  5cr kitooo enuu parajavar elam aaraayiii


Eeyy....ithu chumma nuna parayuvathre....athraku onnum kodukoolannu... :Laughing:

----------


## KingOfKings

> kaththu 5cr kitiyathu kondu AI  5cr kitooo enuu parajavar elam aaraayiii


Kaththikku 5cr ennu media reports undo?

Kaththi satelight right around 22cr ennu kanadallo?

----------


## bens

ee movie kaanan bayankara curiosity und??? ee varshathe ettavum hype ulla project....

----------


## xeon

*‪#‎I‬ shoot is completed with 'ladio' song yesterday. 
Thank u all for d fantastic response for teaser n songs.
Cheers!*

----------


## michael

> 1st Weekend (3Days)  Nett Figures
> 
> Tamilnadu 14.5 Cr
> 
> Kerala 4 Cr ( appx )
> 
> Karnataka 1.2 Cr
> 
> Rest of India 0.30 Cr
> ...



jilla 1st 3 days 5.11c aanu if I get a release like jilla and good wom it can easily gross 6c....

----------


## nmaks



----------


## nmaks



----------


## Nithz

*Shankar*

Thanx to Mr. Arnold Schwarzenegger for his great presence and kind words at the #I audio launch. Thanks to Rajni sir for always being with me in all my important moments. It was good to have a very humble and passionate actor Puneeth Rajkumar in the event.

----------


## anupkerb1

> Kaththikku 5cr ennu media reports undo?
> 
> Kaththi satelight right around 22cr ennu kanadallo?


kaththi threadl parajathanuu..jayatv 5cr vagi enum...AI alsoo 5+ cr ...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> kaththi threadl parajathanuu..jayatv 5cr vagi enum...AI alsoo 5+ cr ...


itra kashtapettu padam edutathittu 5 crnu kodukunnatilum bhedam verutae kodukunnataanu

----------


## GangsteR

“I will go into the history of Indian cinema,” says PC Sreeram


PC Sreeram has always been vocal about I and
highly confident about the film’s success. His
regular updates on social media raving about the
film have given mileage to its prospects time and
again. The makers wrapped up the film’s shoot
day before yesterday with the completion
of Ladio song which was filmed in a lavish set
erected in Chennai. Ladio is Amy Jackson’s
introduction song in the film and features a bevy of
foreign dancers, says a source. PC Sreeram, who
is now back on the sets of Shamitabh, took to his
Facebook page to share the excitement.
“On the sets of shamitabh for the last schedule.
The last five days in the sets”I” was a beautiful
experience thanks to director
Shanker,vikram ,Bosco, muthraj, Amy Jackson ,my
associate Vivek and each one the team members
of “I”, “I” will be remembered and will go into
history of Indian cinema . One man who made it all
possible director Shanker the creator of I,” posted
PC Sreeram.

----------


## GangsteR

Team i completes ladio in just 9 days
Shankar is said to have wrapped up the shoot of I with Ladio, which was the last song to be canned. After finishing the shoot, a wrap up party was held and a cake was cut at the shooting spot.
If sources are to be believed, Shankar had plans of shooting the song for 20 days, but the team has managed to finish it off in just nine days. The song features around 20 foreign dancers and models, who will be seen grooving with Amy. Ladio is the intro song for Amy in the film and had to be shot in a grand manner.

----------


## GangsteR

Aascar Ravichandran about 'Kaththi'
IndiaGlitz 


Indiaglitz questioned the majestic producer about facing
the competition with ‘Kaththi’ for Diwali, and he stated that
there are enough screens available for all the movies. He
adds, there’s a huge expectation for ‘I’ and Shankar
commands a tremendous fan following which is equal to
any mass hero in our neighboring states (Kerala & Andhra).
The movie will release in close to 5000 screens across the
world.
Shankar has led the crew like a military captain who is all
set to kick start the war with a big arsenal. Now, it is up to
me to blow the whistle and kick start the proceedings and
I’m sure of ‘I’s success. It seems no stopping for ‘I’ and
the festival of lights is going to be extra special this year.

----------


## GangsteR

Audience expect grandeur from me - Shankar
IndiaGlitz 


In a recent interview, Shankar went on to disclose why he
focuses only on big budgets and lauded the commitment
of Vikram. To a question why he keeps raising the bar in
terms of spending in his every outing; he replied that the
audience got the access to watch multiple movies from
various languages and they expect an all new experience
when they walk in cinema halls.
Moreover, I do not force anything which is not required for
the story. My imagination demands huge budget, and the
moment I feel that I’m done with this style of making, I
will venture into small budgets too. But for the time being,
I’m happy with the way I go about my work. “Vikram & I
have become close friends after completing this project,
and I don’t think someone else would have played the way
like Vikram did,” – Says Shankar.

----------


## KingOfKings

> kaththi threadl parajathanuu..jayatv 5cr vagi enum...AI alsoo 5+ cr ...


athu njanum kandu he said Jaya oru padathinum Valiya amount kodukilla polictical power use cheythu buy cheyum(if she didnt get rights she will not allow safe relase ex : Viswaroopam, Thalaivaa ) ,if she buy movies like this will she pay 25 or 22 cr? 

( enikku aa postil ninum ingane aa mansilayythu)

ippom relase akuna ella big movie right jayakku annu Arrambam,I,Kaththi,Lingaa etc ithrem valiya right amount koduthu buy cheyan ulla revenue aa channelnu undo? 

fanbase mati nirthi neutral ayyi think cheythal athu true alle?

kooduthal ariyan @J SURYA chodichu nokkam , he also said something against Jaya's move in buying popular tamil movie rights

----------


## anupkerb1

> athu njanum kandu he said Jaya oru padathinum Valiya amount kodukilla polictical power use cheythu buy cheyum(if she didnt get rights she will not allow safe relase ex : Viswaroopam, Thalaivaa ) ,if she buy movies like this will she pay 25 or 22 cr? 
> 
> ( enikku aa postil ninum ingane aa mansilayythu)
> 
> ippom relase akuna ella big movie right jayakku annu Arrambam,I,Kaththi,Lingaa etc ithrem valiya right amount koduthu buy cheyan ulla revenue aa channelnu undo? 
> 
> fanbase mati nirthi neutral ayyi think cheythal athu true alle?
> 
> kooduthal ariyan @J SURYA chodichu nokkam , he also said something against Jaya's move in buying popular tamil movie rights


jaya tv fund undoo enu chodikunathu tanee vidtham alee..ruling party channel...

AI satelight 25 cr enu parajathuu fk thread noki parajathalaa....inathee manorama newspaperl news undarnuu..25cr...total 80cr frm satlght+andhra distributn

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Aascar Ravichandran about 'Kaththi'
> IndiaGlitz 
> 
> 
> Indiaglitz questioned the majestic producer about facing
> the competition with ‘Kaththi’ for Diwali, and he stated that
> there are enough screens available for all the movies. He
> adds, there’s a huge expectation for ‘I’ and Shankar
> commands a tremendous fan following which is equal to
> ...


Appo deepavaliku thanne kanumayirikum

----------


## J SURYA

> athu njanum kandu he said Jaya oru padathinum Valiya amount kodukilla polictical power use cheythu buy cheyum(if she didnt get rights she will not allow safe relase ex : Viswaroopam, Thalaivaa ) ,if she buy movies like this will she pay 25 or 22 cr? ( enikku aa postil ninum ingane aa mansilayythu)ippom relase akuna ella big movie right jayakku annu Arrambam,I,Kaththi,Lingaa etc ithrem valiya right amount koduthu buy cheyan ulla revenue aa channelnu undo? fanbase mati nirthi neutral ayyi think cheythal athu true alle?kooduthal ariyan @J SURYA chodichu nokkam , he also said something against Jaya's move in buying popular tamil movie rights


yes jaya tv producers ne bheeshanipeduthiyanu padamedukunnath. Also avarku padam koduthal tax excemption okeyund. Appol rightsinte rate kuranjalum producers nu karyamaya prblm undakilla. Heard that vijay is unhappy with the last minute change of kaththi. He tweeted it. Thalaiva issue oke pulli marannu kananidayilla.

----------


## anupkerb1

> yes jaya tv producers ne bheeshanipeduthiyanu padamedukunnath. Also avarku padam koduthal tax excemption okeyund. Appol rightsinte rate kuranjalum producers nu karyamaya prblm undakilla. Heard that vijay is unhappy with the last minute change of kaththi. He tweeted it. Thalaiva issue oke pulli marannu kananidayilla.


nalee jayaa resign cheythal prbm terumlooo

----------


## Free Thinker

> nalee jayaa resign cheythal prbm terumlooo


Athengane......Pakaram avarude oru dummy bharikkum....sonia gandhi manmohan singine vechu bharicha pole.....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Athengane......Pakaram avarude oru dummy bharikkum....sonia gandhi manmohan singine vechu bharicha pole.....


athilum nalla example jaya- paneer selvam thanne

----------


## AnWaR

release date confirm ayo?

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## KingOfKings

> jaya tv fund undoo enu chodikunathu tanee vidtham alee..ruling party channel...
> 
> AI satelight 25 cr enu parajathuu fk thread noki parajathalaa....inathee manorama newspaperl news undarnuu..25cr...total 80cr frm satlght+andhra distributn



Ai kku 25cr arhatha illa ennalla 

Yes JAYA has money but...

Jaya 25cr parnjal athrem kodukumo enna point - ruling party channel alle?

like malayalam rights pole ( political pressure  illa enkil) annu enkil I Kku sugam ayyi 50cr tti ayyene ( Jaya 25cr paryumpol Sun 35cr paryum , Vijay tv 45cr paryum , pinne final ayyi vere ethem enkilum channel 50cr paryum )

----------


## KingOfKings

> nalee jayaa resign cheythal prbm terumlooo


Jaya poyal karyam illa , Both karuna and jaya mari ,film industry yode thalparyam illatha arelium vannal chilopm ella film releated problem therum

----------


## GangsteR

Schedule Updates: #I - Shoot complete. #Kaththi -
#SelfiePulla to be shot in Mumbai #Poojai - A Duet
song is being shot in Switzerland

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## hareeg

> kaththi threadl parajathanuu..jayatv 5cr vagi enum...AI alsoo 5+ cr ...


ithu satelite aano?..25 cr ennokeyanallo media reports..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KingOfKings

> ithu satelite aano?..25 cr ennokeyanallo media reports..


yes satelite 25 cr annu

ee 5cr and 25cr releation ariyanam enkil plz refer previous posts

----------


## GangsteR

ബംഗളൂരു: അനധികൃത സ്വത്ത്
സമ്പാദന കേസില് തമിഴ്നാട്
മുഖ്യമന്ത്രി ജയലളിതയ്ക്ക് നാല്
വര്ഷം തടവ്.
അഴിമതി നിയമപ്രകാരം ജയലളിത
കുറ്റക്കാരിയാണെന്ന്
ബംഗളുരുവിലെ പ്രത്യേക
കോടതി കണ്ടെത്തി.
ഇതോടെ മുഖ്യമന്ത്രി സ്ഥാനം ജയലളിതയ്ക്ക്
നഷ്ടമായി. കേസിലെ മറ്റ്
പ്രതികളായ ശശികല, സുധാകര്,
ഇളവരശി ഉള്പ്പടെയുള്ളവരും കുറ്റക്കാരെന്ന്
കോടതി കണ്ടെത്തി.
ജയലളിതയെ അല്പ
സമയത്തിനകം ജയിലിലേക്ക്
കൊണ്ടുപോകും.
ബംഗളൂരുവിലെ പരപ്പന ജയില്
വളപ്പിലെ പ്രത്യേക
കോടതിയാണ് കേസില്
വിധി പറഞ്ഞത്. 1991-96
കാലയളവില്
മുഖ്യമന്ത്രിയായിരിക്കെ അനധികൃതമായി സ്വത്ത്
സമ്പാദിച്ചുവെന്നാണ് ജയലളിത
ഉള്പ്പടെയുള്ളവര്ക്കെതിരായ
കേസ്. കുറ്റക്കാരിയാണെന്ന്
കോടതി കണ്ടെത്തിയതോടെ തമിഴ്നാട്
മുഖ്യമന്ത്രി സ്ഥാനത്തില്
നിന്നും ജയലളിത ഉടന്
രാജിവെച്ചേക്കും.
ജയലളിതയുടെ തോഴി ശശികല,
ശശികലയുടെ ബന്ധു ഇളവരശി,
ജയയുടെ വളര്ത്തു പുത്രന് സുധാകരന്
എന്നിവരാണ് കേസിലെ മറ്റു
പ്രതികള്. അഴിമതി നിരോധന
നിയമത്തിന്റെ 120, 109, 13 (1) ഇ
എന്നീ വകുപ്പുകള് പ്രകാരമാണ്
ജയലളിതയടക്കമുള്ള പ്രതികള്
കുറ്റക്കാരാണെന്ന്
കോടതി കണ്ടെത്തിയത്. ക്രിമിനല്
ഗൂഢാലോചന,
അഴിമതി നിരോധനം,
പ്രേരണാ കുറ്റം എന്നീ വകുപ്പുുകള്
പ്രകാരം ഒന്ന് മുതല് ഏഴ്
വര്ഷം വരെ തടവ് ശിക്ഷ
ലഭിക്കാവുന്ന കുറ്റമാണ്
ചുമത്തിയിരിക്കുന്നത്.
വിധിയുടെ അടിസ്ഥാനത്തില്
ജയലളിതയെ ഉടന് ജുഡീഷ്യല്
കസ്റ്റഡിയില് വാങ്ങും.
അഴിമതി ക്കേസില്
കുറ്റക്കാരിയാണെന്ന്
കണ്ടെത്തിയതോടെ ജനപ്രാധിനിത്യ
നിയമ പ്രകാരം ജയലളിതയ്ക്ക്
എംഎല്എ
സ്ഥാനം നഷ്ടമാകുകയും തെരഞ്ഞെടുപ്പില്
മത്സരിക്കുന്നതിന് ആറ്
വര്ഷത്തേക്ക്
അയോഗ്യയാവുകയും ചെയ്തു.
വിധി പ്രഖ്യാപനം കേള്ക്കാനായി ചെന്നൈയില്
നിന്നും പ്രത്യേക
ഹെലികോപ്റ്ററിലാണ് ജയലളിത
ബംഗളൂരുവിലെത്തിയത്. ഹോട്ടലില്
വിശ്രമിച്ച
ശേഷം സുരക്ഷാ സേനയുടെ അകമ്പടിയോടെ കാറിലാണ്
ജയലളിത കോടതിയിലെത്തിയത്.
എഐഡിഎംകെ പ്രവര്ത്തകരുടെ പ്രതിഷേധം കണക്കിലെടുത്ത്
കനത്ത സുരക്ഷയാണ് പരപ്പന
അഗ്രഹാര ജയില്
വളപ്പിലെ പ്രത്യേക
കോടതിയ്ക്ക് ഏര്പ്പെടുത്തിയത്.
2000ത്തോളം പൊലീസുകാരെയാണ്
സുരക്ഷയ്ക്കായി ഇവിടെ നിയോഗിച്ചത്.
ജയലളിതയ്ക്ക്
അഭിവാദ്യമര്പ്പിച്ച്
എഐഎഡിഎംകെ പ്രവര്ത്തകര്
ബംഗളൂരുവില് പ്രകടനം നടത്തി.
കോടതിയുടെ പുറത്ത്
പോലീസും എഐഎഡിഎംകെ പ്രവര്ത്തകരും തമ്മില്
നേരിയ സംഘര്ഷവുമുണ്ടായി. ഹുസൂര്
റോഡില് പ്രതിഷേധിച്ച
പ്രവര്ത്തകരെ പിരിച്ചുവിടാന്
പൊലീസ് ലാത്തിച്ചാര്ജ് നടത്തി.
തമിഴ്നാട്ടില്
നിന്നും ബംഗളൂരുവിലേക്കും തിരുച്ചുമുള്ള
ബസ് സര്വ്വീസുകള്
നിര്ത്തിവെച്ചിരിക്കുകയാണ്.
പതിനെട്ടു വര്ഷം നീണ്ടു നിന്ന
നിയമ പോരാട്ടത്തിനൊടുവിലാണ്
തമിഴ്നാട് മുഖ്യമന്ത്രി ജയലളിത
പ്രതിയായ അനധികൃത സ്വത്ത്
സമ്പാദനക്കേസില്
ബംഗളുരുവിലെ പ്രത്യേക
കോടതി വിധി പറഞ്ഞത്.
വിധി പുറത്തുവന്നതോടെ തമിഴകം സംഘര്ഷ
ഭരിതമായി. വിധി തമിഴകത്ത് വന്
ചലനമുണ്ടാക്കുമെന്ന കാര്യത്തില്
തര്ക്കമില്ല.
1996 ല് ബിജെപി നേതാവ്
സുബ്രഹമണ്യ സ്വാമിയാണ് വരവില്
കവിഞ്ഞ സ്വത്ത്
സമ്പാദിച്ചുവെന്ന് ആരോപിച്ച്
കോടതിയെ സമീപിച്ചത്. 1996 ല്
അധികാരത്തില് വന്ന
ഡിഎംകെ സര്ക്കാര്
ജയലളിതയെ ജയിലില്
അടക്കുകയും ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. പിന്നീട്
ജയലളിത
വീണ്ടും മുഖ്യമന്ത്രിയായതോടെ നീതിയുക്തമായ
വിചാരണ നടക്കില്ലെന്ന്
ആരോപിച്ച് ഡിഎംകെ നേതാവ്
അന്പഴകന് നല്കിയ
ഹര്ജി പരിഗണിച്ചാണ് കേസ്
ബംഗളുരുവിലേക്ക് മാറ്റിയത്.
കേസില് സെപ്തംബര് 20 ന്
വിധി പറയാനാണ്
നിശ്ചയിച്ചിരുന്നുവെങ്കിലും ജയലളിതയുടെ അഭ്യര്ത്ഥന
മാനിച്ച് വിധി പറയുന്നത്
സിറ്റി സെഷന്സ് കോടതിയില്
നിന്ന് മാറ്റുകയായിരുന്നു.
അതേസമയം വിധി പറയുന്നത്
ബംഗളുരുവില് നിന്ന് മാറ്റണമെന്ന്
ആവശ്യപ്പെട്ട ജയലളിത
സമര്പ്പിച്ച
ഹര്ജി സുപ്രീം കോടതി കഴിഞ്ഞ
ദിവസം തളളിയിരുന്നു.

----------


## GangsteR

iniyipol ammachiyae pedikatae padam irakkaalo

----------


## KingOfKings

> ബംഗളൂരു: അനധികൃത സ്വത്ത്
> സമ്പാദന കേസില് തമിഴ്നാട്
> മുഖ്യമന്ത്രി ജയലളിതയ്ക്ക് നാല്
> വര്ഷം തടവ്.
> അഴിമതി നിയമപ്രകാരം ജയലളിത
> കുറ്റക്കാരിയാണെന്ന്
> ബംഗളുരുവിലെ പ്രത്യേക
> കോടതി കണ്ടെത്തി.
> ഇതോടെ മുഖ്യമന്ത്രി സ്ഥാനം ജയലളിതയ്ക്ക്
> ...


Lingaa , viswaroopam 2, GVM Ajith  threadil koodi ithu post cheythekku

----------


## KingOfKings

> iniyipol ammachiyae pedikatae padam irakkaalo


But still her party is in power , avar pinil ninum barikkum ille?




> Athengane......Pakaram avarude oru dummy bharikkum....sonia gandhi manmohan singine vechu bharicha pole.....






> athilum nalla example jaya- paneer selvam thanne

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Lingaa , viswaroopam 2, GVM Ajith  threadil koodi ithu post cheythekku


atenthinu?????

----------


## KingOfKings

> atenthinu?????


ividyum Kaththi threadilum ee post kandu , so nathurally avideyum kannam allo?

----------


## GangsteR

> ividyum Kaththi threadilum ee post kandu , so nathurally avideyum kannam allo?


athu diwali rlznu amma influence undallo, athu kondu postiyatha

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

innale 10:30pm nu K tv il gentleman undaayirunu..  :Giveup: 

athilum kidu padam ennirakkumo aavo?

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> innale 10:30pm nu K tv il gentleman undaayirunu.. 
> 
> athilum kidu padam ennirakkumo aavo?


Tinju...nine kanan vikramine poleyundu...shave cheythal  :Yes3:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

October 21 nu kathiyum 22 nu I yum irangumayirikum.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> October 21 nu kathiyum 22 nu I yum irangumayirikum.


ath nannaayi.. kathi aadhyam irakkunnatha nallath..

----------


## GangsteR

'Ai' to release huge on October 23,Malayalam releases too will be
affected.



Director of mighty cinematic ventures Shankar is all set to
amaze fans with his latest film 'Ai'. The Rs.180 crore
project starring Vikram will release on October 23 in about
5000 centres. In Kerala also the movie will release
extensively. The release of the movie is likely to affect the
release of the movies scheduled on that day. Megastar
Mammootty's 'Varsham' which is scheduled to release on
that day, may be postponed to next week,it is heard. 'Ai'
effect is really affecting all and sundry.

----------


## Manoj

Ithinte koode onnum irangathirikunnatha nallathu, irakliyal initial polum kittilla

----------


## ikka

"Ennodu Nee Irudhal"...What a song....out of the world!!!

I am confused which version is good -- both are totally different and equally best!!!....Only ARR can compose this!!!! Real Genius....

Waiting for the video!!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

Arnold stallone jackeychan.... :Eek: ......evarku kodukendi varunna cash kondu mathram oru big budget film edukkallo....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 'Ai' to release huge on October 23,Malayalam releases too will be
> affected.
> 
> 
> 
> Director of mighty cinematic ventures Shankar is all set to
> amaze fans with his latest film 'Ai'. The Rs.180 crore
> project starring Vikram will release on October 23 in about
> 5000 centres. In Kerala also the movie will release
> ...


Date Cnfrm Aayo

----------


## ParamasivaM

Enikku ithilum hope ullathu Bahubali aanu. Kidukkan padam aakum.  :Yes3: 
Rajamouli  :salut:

----------


## Don Mathew

Kathi and I orumichu release cheyyendayirunnu... :Confused:

----------


## Don Mathew

> 


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## sankarsanadh

release date confirm ayo,shankar films postpone akarundu

----------


## GangsteR

Will Vikram meet his date with Vijay?
Sep 29, 2014


With Diwali just over 20 days away, the confirmed festival releases in Tamil look to be Vijay's Kaththi and Vishal's Poojai. There is still no official word on whether Shankar - Vikram's 'I' would make it to theaters for this auspicious day.
Given the shortage of good theaters in TN, there is an uncertainty over whether two true biggies like 'I' and Kaththi can be accommodated at the same
time, along with another salable movie like Poojai. And
with Shahrukh Khan's Happy New Year also releasing for
Diwali, the theater crunch is expected to be present around
the country and in overseas markets too.
Recently the shoots of 'I' were wrapped up and the film's
extensive post-production work is also going on at a
furious pace. The producer is meanwhile heard to be
making all plans to launch the film in Bollywood in the
grandest manner possible. It is heard that an official word
on the release plans can be expected only after the Hindi
launch function is all set.
The last time Vijay and Vikram had a contest at the box-
office on the same day, was way back in 2005 for Diwali
when Sivakasi and Majaa released. Will Diwali 2014 repeat
the story? Stay tuned for an update in this regard.

----------


## GangsteR

Rlz not confirmed yet....

----------


## PunchHaaji

> dileepinu kittumo


Chatur Silencerude roleila dileepine vilichathu! cheyathirunnathu nannayi!!

----------


## GangsteR

> Chatur Silencerude roleila dileepine vilichathu! cheyathirunnathu nannayi!!


Vijay cheyta role aarnenkil oru kai nokiyenae allae

----------


## harinder

indian cinemayile albudham ayirikkum I

----------


## House MD

> release date confirm ayo,shankar films postpone akarundu


Ithippol 2.5 yrs ayi shoot start cheythittu.. iniyum postpone cheyyano???... ippol thanne minimum 10 times release date postpone cheythu.. normally songs release cheythu 1 month-inullil movie release cheyyukayanu shankar pathivu... ithrayum hype koduthittu athu movie-yil  reflect ayillenkil 8nte pani kittum...

----------


## Don Mathew

> Rlz not confirmed yet....


Nov release ayal mathiyayirunnu... :Happy:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithippol 2.5 yrs ayi shoot start cheythittu.. iniyum postpone cheyyano???... ippol thanne minimum 10 times release date postpone cheythu.. normally songs release cheythu 1 month-inullil movie release cheyyukayanu shankar pathivu... ithrayum hype koduthittu athu movie-yil  reflect ayillenkil 8nte pani kittum...


diwali rlz kazhinju two or three weeks kazhinju irakunnata better...kaththi n poojai theatre booking tudangi kazhinju, nalla theatres okae avar kondu pokum....atintae idaykku ithu tattikootti irakkatirikunnata nallathu

----------


## GangsteR

> Nov release ayal mathiyayirunnu...


athina chance koodutal

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

aila aila kidukkan aayi thudangi.. 
ladio yude idayiloode dundunudundun... ennoru sound und.. kidu

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Vijay cheyta role aarnenkil oru kai nokiyenae allae


Jeevayude roleinu shankar adyam suryaye vilichathu! VIjayude sidekick aayi surya vannirenkil adipoli aayene!!  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> Jeevayude roleinu shankar adyam suryaye vilichathu! VIjayude sidekick aayi surya vannirenkil adipoli aayene!!


nammal anganae allallo kettathu!! vj dae role adyam suriyaye aanu approach cheytathu, vijaye jeevayudae achan character cheyyan aanu adyam vilichathu...nammudae annan vendannu vecha kondu athu vjkku kitti   :Yuk:

----------


## GangsteR

Ai likely to get pushed


Shankar had successfully wrapped up the shooting of Ai
last week. The team is busy doing the post production
work and giving the finishing touches. Ai's post production
team members believe that there is at least 60 more days
of effort remaining to get the movie done and to meet
Shankar's expectations of perfection. In all likelihood, Ai is
expected to miss the Diwali date.
The unit members are surprised about the announcements
and media coverage claiming that Ai will release for Diwali.
Aascar has capitalized on the hype following the Ai trailer
by announcing the release date as Diwali. This has helped
Aascar briskly do some business in Telugu, Malayalam and
certain key regions in Tamil Nadu. The additional cash from
selling the rights has definitely come in handy to finishing
the pending "Ladio" song, paying remunerations, and
finishing the post production work.
The next big date that is available is Pongal 2015 since
Rajnikanth's Lingaa has blocked 12/12. For now, Vijay and
AR Murugadoss' Kaththi is still on track for Diwali along
with Vishal's Poojai.

----------


## Mayavi 369

Ith Ennathek Date Fix Aakum  :Thinking:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ith Ennathek Date Fix Aakum


Christmas mathi....Linga Vs I ...polikkum

----------


## GangsteR

Jackie Chan for Telugu 'I'!
IndiaGlitz [Monday, September 29, 2014]


Shanker's 'I' starring Vikram and Amy Jackson had its
mega audio launch with the Hollywood star Arnold
Schwarzenegger, Superstar Rajnikanth and an array of
other celebrities apart from the movie's cast and crew.
And now, if sources are to be believed, another Hollywood
hero will be making his way into the Telugu audio launch
of 'I'. That hero will be none other than Jackie Chan!
Along with Jackie Chan, Telengana Chief Minister K.
Chandrasekhar Rao and Mega Star Chiranjeevi will also
make it to the audio launch.
NV.Prasad, who holds the Telugu rights for the film says
"Jackie Chan will confirm his participation in a day or two
and there are plans to host the event in a grand manner."
This event will be happening in the second week of
October. Meanwhile, sources also say that the film has
backed out of the Diwali race, which already has Vijay's
Kaththi and Vishal's Poojai clashing in it.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Christmas mathi....Linga Vs I ...polikkum


Thalaivarod Muttan Aayo  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Thalaivarod Muttan Aayo


Shankar= Thalaivar @tinju mass....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Shankar= Thalaivar @tinju mass....


Thalaivark Thulyam Thalaivar Matram ; The Real Superstar In Indian Film Industry  :salut:

----------


## josemon17



----------


## xeon

> Christmas mathi....Linga Vs I ...polikkum


Linga koode irakkiyal pani aanu.. November aanu safe

----------


## xeon

*ee 20000 theater okke nadakkuo ??*

----------


## nmaks

> *ee 20000 theater okke nadakkuo ??*



*Chinayil 10,000 + theteril undennalle Oscar Ravichadran Paranje appol chansundu ...*

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Linga yude koode orikalum irakila....sure......onnukil deepavali ku thanne....allenkil nov first or second week.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Linga yude koode orikalum irakila....sure......onnukil deepavali ku thanne....allenkil nov first or second week.


Deepavali Ini Nadakkilla

----------


## hareeg

> 


Ithil pallathum thallanennu thonnunallo. :Vandivittu:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ithil pallathum thallanennu thonnunallo.


Velli Alle  :Laughing:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Deepavali Ini Nadakkilla


Best time athu thanne ayirunnu... :Sad:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Best time athu thanne ayirunnu...


Ath Venda  :Biggrin:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Ath Venda


 :Laughing:                               .

----------


## GangsteR

> Thalaivark Thulyam Thalaivar Matram ; The Real Superstar In Indian Film Industry


oh chumma... :Yeye:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> oh chumma...


 :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ath Venda


pedi undallae.....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> .


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> pedi undallae.....


Colln & Screens Split Aakum ; Ath Pani Aan

----------


## xeon

> *Chinayil 10,000 + theteril undennalle Oscar Ravichadran Paranje appol chansundu ...*


*
10,000 theater okke chinayil  irakkayil kaanan aalu kanuo???*

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> *
> 10,000 theater okke chinayil  irakkayil kaanan aalu kanuo???*


Chineese dub cheythittalle.....appo kanumayirikum....ithellam oscar annan thattividunnathanu...shankar onnum paranjitila

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Porathathinu 40% film chinayil aanennu alle paranjathu....

----------


## PunchHaaji

> *Chinayil 10,000 + theteril undennalle Oscar Ravichadran Paranje appol chansundu ...*


jackie chante chinese mandarinil ulla movies polum chinayil etra centreil irangarilla enoke FB comments kandu!!

----------


## Frankenstein

> nammal anganae allallo kettathu!! vj dae role adyam suriyaye aanu approach cheytathu, vijaye jeevayudae achan character cheyyan aanu adyam vilichathu...nammudae annan vendannu vecha kondu athu vjkku kitti


aadyam poyathu Vj kkanu...pinnede production sidil ulla preshangal karanam Suryakku poyi.......but shankar insisted Vj name...anagane veendum karangai thirnju vannu....same with simbu --->Jeeva

Nanban thread ithinte deatils okke njan ittirunnu  :Smile:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> jackie chante chinese mandarinil ulla movies polum chinayil etra centreil irangarilla enoke FB comments kandu!!


Chinayil motham 17740 movie screens aanu ullathu ennu googlil nokiyappo kandath

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Chinayil motham 17740 movie screens aanu ullathu ennu googlil nokiyappo kandath


Thallals even before the release!!!!  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR

> aadyam poyathu Vj kkanu...pinnede production sidil ulla preshangal karanam Suryakku poyi.......but shankar insisted Vj name...anagane veendum karangai thirnju vannu....same with simbu --->Jeeva
> 
> Nanban thread ithinte deatils okke njan ittirunnu


vijay hair style maattilla ennokkae issue undaarnu....suriya cheyatathu nannayi..shankarintae worst

----------


## HariGopal



----------


## HariGopal



----------


## aneesh mohanan

Karyangal ingane poyal nale chilappo shankar athum cheyyum.

----------


## xeon

> Chineese dub cheythittalle.....appo kanumayirikum....ithellam oscar annan thattividunnathanu...shankar onnum paranjitila



CHINESE DUB AANENGIL OK ....

Athra maathram valya sambhavm ondo making??

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Colln & Screens Split Aakum ; Ath Pani Aan


 :Yes:   :Yes:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 


Machan Tamil Films Threadil Matrame Active Ullo

----------


## GangsteR

> Machan Tamil Films Threadil Matrame Active Ullo


anganae onnumilla..thread owner aayi poyillae., ulla timil elladathum update idaan matram...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> anganae onnumilla..thread owner aayi poyillae., ulla timil elladathum update idaan matram...


Njan Mal Film Threadil Angane Kaanarilla

----------


## asuyalu

oct 23 thanne alle?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## sirius

> Njan Mal Film Threadil Angane Kaanarilla


Kayinja year njaan active aayathinte kodumudi nilkumpol ella divasavum top poster Gangster ..... Njaan annenkil thappiyittu kaanunilla....Pinee Other languages secrtion il poyaappol avidthe raajavine pole irikunnu....Pinne njanagde Nedumangad updtaes tharunna Aalum aanu......

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Kayinja year njaan active aayathinte kodumudi nilkumpol ella divasavum top poster Gangster ..... Njaan annenkil thappiyittu kaanunilla....Pinee Other languages secrtion il poyaappol avidthe raajavine pole irikunnu....Pinne njanagde Nedumangad updtaes tharunna Aalum aanu......


Tamil Films Ella Newsum Gangster Machan Spot Update Aan  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Njan Mal Film Threadil Angane Kaanarilla


malayalam film threadil active aaya oru kalam undaarnu..ipol manapoorvam varatatha,chila issues pinnae time illa kayari nokkumm,fan fightil onnum ipol talparyam illa...tamil thread section onnum aarun illallo, avidae koodam ennu karuti

----------


## GangsteR

> Kayinja year njaan active aayathinte kodumudi nilkumpol ella divasavum top poster Gangster ..... Njaan annenkil thappiyittu kaanunilla....Pinee Other languages secrtion il poyaappol avidthe raajavine pole irikunnu....Pinne njanagde Nedumangad updtaes tharunna Aalum aanu......


macha nedumsngad payyan aano

----------


## Mayavi 369

> malayalam film threadil active aaya oru kalam undaarnu..ipol manapoorvam varatatha,chila issues pinnae time illa kayari nokkumm,fan fightil onnum ipol talparyam illa...tamil thread section onnum aarun illallo, avidae koodam ennu karuti


Ningal Ivide Ullath Kond Ee Sectionil Crct Updates Varunund

----------


## GangsteR

> Tamil Films Ella Newsum Gangster Machan Spot Update Aan


avaganana neridunnavarudae koodae ennum numma undaakum

----------


## Mayavi 369

> avaganana neridunnavarudae koodae ennum numma undaakum


 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sirius

> avaganana neridunnavarudae koodae ennum numma undaakum


Gangster  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## sirius

> macha nedumsngad payyan aano


he alla....updates cheythondu irunna samaytahu nedumangad newspaper il correct allathe varumpol sreeoman parayum gangster nu pm vm idaan

----------


## GangsteR

> Ningal Ivide Ullath Kond Ee Sectionil Crct Updates Varunund


october last kazhinju malayalam sectionil ellaam active aakum.... :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> he alla....updates cheythondu irunna samaytahu nedumangad newspaper il correct allathe varumpol sreeoman parayum gangster nu pm vm idaan


 :Yahoo: ....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> october last kazhinju malayalam sectionil ellaam active aakum....


Enn Vech Ividuthe Updates Mudakkenda

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> CHINESE DUB AANENGIL OK ....
> 
> Athra maathram valya sambhavm ondo making??


Varatte....nokam....

----------


## GangsteR

> Enn Vech Ividuthe Updates Mudakkenda


athonnum mudakilla,...Entae 44, 000 posts mobile vazhiya ayachathu, ...next month oru lap vanganam.. :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> athonnum mudakilla,...Entae 44, 000 posts mobile vazhiya ayachathu, ...next month oru lap vanganam..


Mobile Browsing Aano  :Eek:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> athonnum mudakilla,...Entae 44, 000 posts mobile vazhiya ayachathu, ...next month oru lap vanganam..


 :Eek:                       .

----------


## GangsteR

> Mobile Browsing Aano


yes macha...system undelum njan aa sadanam thodilla..

----------


## GangsteR

> .


N73 S2 S3 S4  :Yeye:  ......

----------


## Mayavi 369

> yes macha...system undelum njan aa sadanam thodilla..


 :salut:   :salut:

----------


## RED DEVIL

Elarum paranju maduthathayrkum enalum parayua Ithile sngs elam kidu anu even aila aila de male portions kidu anu..my pick 'enodu ne reprise version...rahman ikka..

----------


## raamzcool

I audio launch telecast eppozhaaa...???

----------


## nmaks

ശങ്കർ-വിക്രം ചിത്രം ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട ചിത്രം "ഐ" നവംബർ 14നു ..

----------


## Don Mathew

> athonnum mudakilla,...Entae 44, 000 posts mobile vazhiya ayachathu, ...next month oru lap vanganam..


 @Deewana.....Dhe Oru cheriya ethirali.... :Wink:

----------


## Deewana

> N73 S2 S3 S4  ......


Nokia C5-00 & Moto E..  System I'll oru 2k posts undaavum maximum... chilapo athra thanne undavilla... chilapo adhil kuduthal undavam.. Moto eduthath ipol aan.. adhil njan valare rare aaye posts ittitullu... njan IPO posts ottum idaarilla enn ellarkkum ariyallo.. bakkiyokke basic keypad ulla aa symbian phone Nokia C5-00 I'll...

----------


## House MD

> ശങ്കർ-വിക്രം ചിത്രം ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട ചിത്രം "ഐ" നവംബർ 14നു ..


Confirm ano??

----------


## GangsteR

> Nokia C5-00 & Moto E..  System I'll oru 2k posts undaavum maximum... chilapo athra thanne undavilla... chilapo adhil kuduthal undavam.. Moto eduthath ipol aan.. adhil njan valare rare aaye posts ittitullu... njan IPO posts ottum idaarilla enn ellarkkum ariyallo.. bakkiyokke basic keypad ulla aa symbian phone Nokia C5-00 I'll...


 :Giveup: 
stiram aayi use cheyunnathu matti verae onnilum post cheyan thonnaarila....

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar thanks Dhanush, Sivakarthikeyan, Soundarya
Rajinikanth et al.


Shankar’s I has been the talk of the tinsel town
thanks to the spectacular audio launch staged by
Aascar Ravichandran and team, and the special
guests Rajinikanth and Arnold Schwarzenegger.
The film’s teaser has touched 7 million views
already and is well within the reach of hitting 1
crore soon. Call it better late than never, Shankar,
overwhelmed with gratitude, took to his official
Twitter account today to thank the celebrities who
appreciated the teaser when it was unveiled.
“Thanx to Rajamouli, Dhanush, Sivakartikeyan,
Siddharth, KarthikSubbaraj, BalajiMohan,
Soundarya n al thos who apreciatd n mentiond # I
teaser,” tweeted Shankar.
According to the close trade sources, I is most
likely to get pushed to November for a solo
release. An official word is awaited!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Mayavi 369

> N73 S2 S3 S4  ......


Adutath S5 Aano

----------


## GangsteR

> Adutath S5 Aano


Apple 6 edukan oru idea undu  :Yeye:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Apple 6 edukan oru idea undu


Ath Mosham Rvws Aanallo

----------


## GangsteR

> Ath Mosham Rvws Aanallo


aano, njan verutae paranjata....IOS enikku atra talparyam illa..ini edukkuvanel S5 tannae edukkum...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> aano, njan verutae paranjata....IOS enikku atra talparyam illa..ini edukkuvanel S5 tannae edukkum...


Kure Rvws Kandu Ellathilum Kure Issues Kandu

----------


## GangsteR

> Kure Rvws Kandu Ellathilum Kure Issues Kandu


IOS 5 irangiyappizhum ithu polae kurae negative reviews vannirunnu

----------


## GangsteR

I's record streak continues...


Chiyaan Vikram - Shankar's magnum opus, 'I' is proving its merit in every possible way. In the number of views for a teaser, it already set a record in the opening two days. Now, the teaser has crossed 7 million views.
That's massive considering that no other regional movie has achieved such a feat in these many days.
'I' was expected to release for Diwali but there hasn't been
an official word on the date yet. Well, whenever it releases
- the movie is sure to grab eyeballs all over.

----------


## GangsteR

4 years of a landmark movie !!!
Oct 01, 2014


Director Shankar, with every film, has gone a step higher. When everyone had their eyes on what the director will follow up with after the Superstar Rajini starrer 'Sivaji - The Boss', he announced Enthiran. It was grand in every sense - Superstar again, Budget, Grandeur, Aishwarya Rai, AR Rahman, Sun Pictures etc.
The film released on October 1, 2010 and went on to
smash box-office records all over the world, for a Tamil
film. Today, its 4 years since the grand movie released.
Though, Shankar definitely seems to have bettered his level
with his upcoming 'I', Enthiran will always be a landmark
movie for him, Tamil Cinema and Indian Cinema even.
Enthiran 2 ahead ???

----------


## Mayavi 369

> IOS 5 irangiyappizhum ithu polae kurae negative reviews vannirunnu


Update Kittunilla paranj Krrish 2255 Nadapund

----------


## Saathan

most viewed bollywood teaser/trailer etha?

----------


## michael

> most viewed bollywood teaser/trailer etha?


krrish 3.........

----------


## GangsteR

> Update Kittunilla paranj Krrish 2255 Nadapund


 :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> krrish 3.........


second dhoom3 allae

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Mayavi 369

> second dhoom3 allae


Bang Bang Entho Record Ittallo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## michael

> second dhoom3 allae


second dhoom3 ......kick 3rd

----------


## michael

> Bang Bang Entho Record Ittallo


BB teaser 15million.....trailer ....10million......

----------


## Mayavi 369

> BB teaser 15million.....trailer ....10million......


Teaser BB Aano Record

----------


## House MD

Aila aila aila aiiii.....

----------


## House MD

> Aila aila aila aiiii.....


End part is a tamil opera.... ooooeehhh ooeehh oeh...

----------


## House MD

> BB teaser 15million.....trailer ....10million......


If its ditto remake of knight& day then padam paalum.. knight & day wasn't that good

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> If its ditto remake of knight& day then padam paalum.. knight & day wasn't that good


Changes undavum according to indian style...pattu ok thiruki kayattande..
Italian job players aki eduthappol nalla mattam varuthiyirunnu....but kulamaki kalanju

----------


## House MD

Ennodu nee irunthal and pookkale sattru oiyye vidunkal songs are good.. omggggg;  ennodu nee irunthal thakkarthu.. beast song anu athu...

----------


## michael

> Teaser BB Aano Record


aakaanaanu saadhyatha....urappilla..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> aakaanaanu saadhyatha....urappilla..


 :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Ashok Nariman

Waiting for SG :Cool:  ...-ve tch role aanelum exptng smthng spcl...shankr movie aayond vallomoke nadakkum

----------


## anupkerb1

*Nov 7 release*

----------


## michael

> *Nov 7 release*


urappaano...........

----------


## GangsteR

> *Nov 7 release*


Uttama villain annaanallo. :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## michael

> Uttama villain annaanallo.


entemmo....I udenae release kaanum ennu thonnunnilla....

----------


## ghostrider999



----------


## GangsteR

> entemmo....I udenae release kaanum ennu thonnunnilla....


mikkavarum 2015 aakum
NOV-Uttama villain, Kaaviya talaivan, Anegan
DEC-Linga, Vishwaroopam2
JANUARY-Thala55

----------


## michael

> mikkavarum 2015 aakum
> NOV-Uttama villain, Kaaviya talaivan, Anegan
> DEC-Linga, Vishwaroopam2
> JANUARY-Thala55


appol naatil padam kaanaan patilla veruthae vacation eduthu varunnathu veruthae aakumo..........

----------


## House MD

> Uttama villain annaanallo.


Viswaroopam 2 release aakaandu uttama villain release avillaa.. case filed against uttama villains release before VR-2 by VR Producer...

----------


## michael

> Viswaroopam 2 release aakaandu uttama villain release avillaa.. case filed against uttama villains release before VR-2 by VR Producer...


athu kalakki.....I nov 7 thannae release aayaal mathi aayirunnu.....

----------


## asuyalu

ithu 2015 nokkiya mathi .. shankar paranja samayathu padam irakkiya charithramilla ...

----------


## michael

> Viswaroopam 2 release aakaandu uttama villain release avillaa.. case filed against uttama villains release before VR-2 by VR Producer...


2014il kamal fansinu treat .....3 movies in a single year..ennittu ippol onnu polum kaanaanulla chance illa...

----------


## House MD

> *Nov 7 release*


Uvva uvva... ithu kuraaeee kettathaaa... producer trying his level best to release on diwali itself.. but perfectionist shanker wants more time for graphics.. producer vicharichal ai release akum diwali itself... lets see.. like enthiran got released as producer wanted though shankar wasnt happy with its climax sequence CGI work..

----------


## Wake up

Release date conform ayo...?

----------


## Dylan

*Rajeev Masand* ‏@RajeevMasand
Tamil star Vikram on his grueling physical transformations for Shankar's new film I: Now Showing 10pm tonight CNN-IBN

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Waiting for SG ...-ve tch role aanelum exptng smthng spcl...shankr movie aayond vallomoke nadakkum


SG fan...welcome.... :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR

I Audio Launch Function Telecasting in JAYA TV !!!
Time : 6 PM
Date : 3.10.2014 !!
Tomorrow 6 PM Don't Miss it

 @sethuramaiyer

----------


## ikka

*Ennodu nee Irundhal [Beast song] --- lyrics!!!!*


Kaatrai tharum kaadugale vendaam
Thanneer tharum kadalgal vendaam
Naan unna urangave bhoomi vendaam
Thevai ethuvum thevai illa
Thevai ellam devathaiye

I don't need forests that give out breeze
I don't need seas that act as source of water
I don't need this earth for sleeping 
I don't need any of the basic necessaries 
I find all my(basic)
necessaries/requirements in you!

Ennodu nee irunthaal uyirodu naan irupaen
Ennodu nee irunthaal uyirodu naan irupaen

Ennodu nee irunthaal uyirodu naan irupaen
Ennodu nee irunthaal uyirodu naan irupaen
Ennodu nee irunthaal uyirodu naan irupaen
Ennodu nee irunthaal uyirodu naan irupaen!

If you're with me, I would stay alive!

Ennai naan yaarendru sonnaalum puriyaathe
En kaadhal nee yendru yaarukkum theriyaathe
Nee kettaal ulagathai naan vaangi tharuvene
Nee illa ulagathil naa vaazha maattene
Ennodu nee irunthaal...

If I say/explain who I'm, no one would understand me
No one knows that you're the love of my life
If you ask for it, I would get you the world (at your feet)
I wouldn't stay/live in a world without you!
If you're with me..!!!

Unmai kaadhal yaathendraal
Unnai ennai solvene
Neeyum naanum poi endraal
Kaadhalai thedi kolvene
Koonthal meesai ondraaga oosi noolil thaipene
Thengai kulle neer pole 
nenjill Theki vaipene
Vatthi kucchi kaambil roja pookuma?
Poonai thenal kettaal pookal yerkuma?
Mudhalai kulathil malaarai malarnthen
Kuzhanthai aruge kurangai bayanthen

If I were asked what true love is?
I would show us (as proof)
If you and me are said to be lies 
I would find love and kill it
I would stitch your hair and my moustache with a needle
Like how a coconut saves water in it,
I would save you in my heart
Would a rose grow on a match stick's stem/pedicle?
Would flowers give away honey if a cat asks for it? (No they wouldn't, they would give only to honeybees)
I've grown one flower in a crocodile pond
By seeing the monstrously looking gorilla, the kid got scared!

Ennodu nee irunthaal uyirodu naan irupaen
Ennodu nee irunthaal uyirodu naan irupaen

Ennodu nee irunthaal uyirodu naan irupaen
Ennodu nee irunthaal uyirodu naan irupaen

Ennodu nee irunthaal uyirodu naan irupaen
Ennodu nee irunthaal uyirodu naan irupaen
Ennodu nee irunthaal uyirodu naan irupaen


Nee illa ulagathil naa vaazha maattene
Ennodu nee irunthaal!

http://www.bollymeaning.com/2014/09/...yrics-and.html

----------


## ikka

> I Audio Launch Function Telecasting in JAYA TV !!!
> Time : 6 PM
> Date : 3.10.2014 !!
> Tomorrow 6 PM Don't Miss it
> 
>  @sethuramaiyer


Waiting for the same!!!

----------


## ikkafan

> I Audio Launch Function Telecasting in JAYA TV !!!Time : 6 PMDate : 3.10.2014 !!Tomorrow 6 PM Don't Miss it @sethuramaiyer


che jaya kitila .you tubil varan any chance ?

----------


## ikka

*Shankars I trailer creates record on Sony Music Indias YouTube* 

_http://www.indiantelevision.com/iwor...youtube-140930_

NEW DELHI: The trailer of director Shankars much-awaited film I has clocked over two million views in 24 hours on Sony Music Indias YouTube channel, the fastest for any Indian film.

Shankar, known for path breaking movies like Gentleman, Kadhalan, Indian, Enthiran, Anniyan, Nanban and 16 December is casting Vikram and Amy Jackson for his latest flick.

Talking about the new record, Sony Music Indias south head Ashok Parwani said, This is a first for us too, we have not witnessed such a huge pick up for any trailer. I will set new benchmarks across the film industry and we are proud to be associated with the magnum opus."

Weta Workshop, the company behind Peter Jackson's film trilogy The Lord of the Rings, has worked on the digital make-up and background arts for the film.

Produced by Aascar Films V Ravichandran, the music of the movie is by Grammy Award winner AR Rahman. Set to release in Tamil, Telugu, Hindi, Kannada, Malayalam and in all major Indian languages on 24 October, I will be the first Indian film to be dubbed into Chinese. 

The movies music launch in Chennai was the talk of the nation with Hollywood Star Arnold Schwarzenegger as the chief guest at the spectacle. The evening witnessed a bevy of stars from the film industry with AR Rahmans music mesmerizing the stadium of 5000 fans and actor Vikrams performance leaving everyone spell bound.

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## ikka

*Shankar Thanks Sivakartikeyan !*

_http://www.indiaglitz.com/channels/t...le/115491.html_

Shankar's I teaser starring Vikram and Amy Jackson has reached 7 million views and still counting more viewers. Recently the director  thanked the important film celebrities who shared and mentioned about the I teaser in Twitter.

Shankar tweeted, " Thanx to Rajamouli, Dhanush, Sivakartikeyan, Siddharth, KarthikSubbaraj, BalajiMohan, Soundarya n all those who appreciated and mentioned #I teaser," to thank those who shared the teaser and tweeted about it causing more views for the video.
*Shankar is now busy with the post production works of I and will announce the day of release soon as the last update said they will be pulling out of the Diwali race with Vishal's Poojai and Vijay's Kaththi.*

_Note: edited article_

----------


## ALEXI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGYw-hb7-hk

----------


## michael

nov 7 thannae release aayaal mathi aayirunnu.......

----------


## maryland

> *Shankar Thanks Sivakartikeyan !*
> 
> _http://www.indiaglitz.com/channels/t...le/115491.html_
> 
> Shankar's I teaser starring Vikram and Amy Jackson has reached 7 million views and still counting more viewers. Recently the director  thanked the important film celebrities who shared and mentioned about the I teaser in Twitter.
> 
> Shankar tweeted, " Thanx to Rajamouli, Dhanush, Sivakartikeyan, Siddharth, KarthikSubbaraj, BalajiMohan, Soundarya n all those who appreciated and mentioned #I teaser," to thank those who shared the teaser and tweeted about it causing more views for the video.
> *Shankar is now busy with the post production works of I and will announce the day of release soon as the last update said they will be pulling out of the Diwali race with Vishal's Poojai and Vijay's Kaththi.*
> 
> _Note: edited article_


ikka FK-il join cheythe... :Partytime2: 
siggy changed.. :Clap:

----------


## Flackyz

> ikka FK-il join cheythe...
> siggy changed..


ningal electionil malsarichu jayichaal ningalude avathaar post cheyyumennu paranjittu athe kandillallooo...... athu konde njaanum ningalkka vote chaithathe..... :Engane:  :Engane:  :Engane:  :Engane:

----------


## maryland

> ningal electionil malsarichu jayichaal ningalude avathaar post cheyyumennu paranjittu athe kandillallooo...... athu konde njaanum ningalkka vote chaithathe.....


njaan jayichukazhinjappol thanna vaagdaanangal okke angu marannu... :Yes3:

----------


## Flackyz

> njaan jayichukazhinjappol thanna vaagdaanangal okke angu marannu...


athenthayalum nannayi... adutha pravashyam vote cheyyandallooo

----------


## Nithz



----------


## National Star

ithu februaryilek release maati alle...

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu februaryilek release maati alle...


aaru paranju maatiyennu  :Dntknw:

----------


## National Star

> aaru paranju maatiyennu


confirmed aanu.. and keralathil ac ulla theaterukalil maathrame i release cheyu...

----------


## GangsteR

> confirmed aanu.. and keralathil ac ulla theaterukalil maathrame i release cheyu...


apol satyam tannae  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

Missed the interview with Chiyaan on CNN-IBN last night?

Read On the anticipation and excitement surrounding I, and
what went through his mind.
I was very excited to be a part of I. Shankar had played
with CG in Endhiran, but I was more of prosthetic make-
up. He has surely taken it to another level. I knew that this
was very special and that I was going to be a part of
something big.

On his physical makeover for the film.
I devoted three years of my life for I, adding up the weight
loss and gain. I was in hiding, and stopped posing for
pictures. While I worked out, the people in the gym were
shocked and excited with my physical changeovers. At one
point, I needed to beef up and become muscular. At
another, I was scrawny.
A guy at the gym got back at me saying that I didn’t look
my best. That’s when I told him “It’s not about the looks,
it’s a film.”

Shooting the film in secrecy.
If even a gist of the story is out, people start drawing
various conclusions. Shankar decided that everything will
be locked in secrecy. We had special security appointed to
keep an eye on the public with cameras. Shankar used to
call me a 360, I used to pick cameras in the crowd with
ease and alert the team.

The two looks of the beast and the hunchback? Which
one was harder?
The beast was easier. The beast was one whole suit, but
Koonan was a mix of 5 – 6 different pieces. The team was
really brilliant, and had fantastic work ethics. For every
shot, they came and touched up my hair and brought out
the best look.

Is it still apples and oranges for Bollywood and
Kollywood?
For Raavan, I worked with Mani Ratnam who basically had
a South Indian crew. In David too, Bejoy and his team
weren’t too Bollywood-ish. Yet, I would love to be a part
of Bollywood someday.
You went through 23 surgeries after the accident. You
needed to become an actor. How did that happen?
I’ve cried to God to become an actor. All my prayers were
shattered with that accident. I at least wanted to be a still
photographer, a part of cinema. Somehow I got Sethu, and
finally felt it is something that has come to me. The rest is
history.
Follow Cinemalead for more updates!

----------


## GangsteR

#I film not Releasing for Diwali so they JayaNetwork Postponed Audio Launch telecast or wait for Sunday .

----------


## GangsteR

http://behindwoods.com/tamil-movies/...-movies/i.html

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Saathan

*'I' may be shifted* 

The mammoth South Indian production from director Shankar, 'I " was planned to be on theatres for this Deepavali. But now it is learned that the movie may not grace the theaters this Deepavali. As the other big films like Vijay's 'Kathy' and Vishal's Pooja' and Shah Rukh Khan's 'Happy New Year ' has already entered into agreement for majority of the theatres of the season, ' I' may be looking for better time than Deeepavali.

The big movie is planning to get into the maximum centres during its release and so shifting it from the major festival season will help the movie makers to open up in maximum centres and hence the delay. *As of now, I' may get into theatres only by the third week of November.*

Vikram and Amy Jackson are the lead pair in the  movie which was in production for around two years.

-indiaglitz.com

----------


## ikka

> ikka FK-il join cheythe...
> siggy changed..


 :Yes3:  Spot on!!!

 :Sarcastic Hand: 
Adhikam Armadhikenda...CK Raghavane ormayundallo!!! 
 :Hammer:

----------


## House MD

> ithu februaryilek release maati alle...


Oh ma good gracious god... February ??!!!!!... November release cheyyamayirunnallo... February akaan chance kuravanu.. November akaan chance kooduthalum

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## GangsteR

A cat and mouse race for the Top spot - Top 10 Songs
Oct 04, 2014
Behindwoods brings you the Top 10 songs of the week (Sept 27 th - Oct 3 rd).


The ratings are based on Aircheck performance of the songs.
1. Naan Nee - Madras (Santhosh Narayanan)
2. Aathangara Orathil - Yaan (Harris Jayaraj)
3. Mersalaayitten - 'I' (A.R.Rahman)
4. Latcham Calorie - Yaan (Harris Jayaraj)
5. Oruthi Mele - Jeeva (D.Imman)
6. Ennodu Nee Irundhaal - 'I' (A.R.Rahman)
7. Selfie Pulla - Kaththi (Anirudh)
8. Ovvondrai Thirudugirai - Jeeva (D.Imman)
9. Aathi - Kaththi (Anirudh)
10. Nee Vandha Ponadhu - Yaan (Harris Jayaraj)

----------


## Kareem

> 


 :Wub:  :Wub:  :Wub:

----------


## Kareem



----------


## xeon

> 



Ithoru himalayan padam aanennu kettappol ithra vichaarichilla.. himmalayam...

----------


## xeon

> 


Costliest ?? Enthiran ethraya

----------


## xeon

*Trailer kaanumbol ARM inu budhi udhikkumaarikkum..

Ai irangi kaththiye pappadamaakkum

Maarunnathanu Kaththikku nallathu ...

Malappuram kathi machine gun...  enthokke aarunnu*

----------


## baazigar89

> 


ithu polathe slips indian,kadhalan ivayilum und...

----------


## ikka

Saavan top 15 songs

Listen to the playlist 'Weekly Top Songs' on Saavn - http://www.saavn.com/play/featured/t...ekly+Top+Songs

I songs in the list

1.Ennodu nee irundhal

3. Ladio

6. Mersilaiten

----------


## GangsteR

> *Trailer kaanumbol ARM inu budhi udhikkumaarikkum..
> 
> Ai irangi kaththiye pappadamaakkum
> 
> Maarunnathanu Kaththikku nallathu ...
> 
> Malappuram kathi machine gun...  enthokke aarunnu*


sheriya...Kattiyae pedichu I rlz maatti....

----------


## Kareem

> Costliest ?? Enthiran ethraya


Enthiran around 160Cr aayirunnu

----------


## National Star

> Oh ma good gracious god... February ??!!!!!... November release cheyyamayirunnallo... February akaan chance kuravanu.. November akaan chance kooduthalum


February ennaanu arinjathu... strange thing keralathile AC theatersil maathrame i release cheyullunnu....  :Laughing:

----------


## National Star

> sheriya...Kattiyae pedichu I rlz maatti....


Kathi kanda koora theatersil okke release cheyaam.. pakshe i only in ac theaters.. Quality movie only in Quality theater..

----------


## KulFy

> Kathi kanda koora theatersil okke release cheyaam.. pakshe i only in ac theaters.. Quality movie only in Quality theater..


release neetti neetti levanmaaru veruppikkum....can't wait for this

----------


## anupkerb1

> A cat and mouse race for the Top spot - Top 10 Songs
> Oct 04, 2014
> Behindwoods brings you the Top 10 songs of the week (Sept 27 th - Oct 3 rd).
> 
> 
> The ratings are based on Aircheck performance of the songs.
> 1. Naan Nee - Madras (Santhosh Narayanan)
> 2. Aathangara Orathil - Yaan (Harris Jayaraj)
> 3. Mersalaayitten - 'I' (A.R.Rahman)
> ...



Top musicl Selfiee pull tazhee matram akum I songs enuu parajuu challenge nadathivarr oddi thallii ...I 2 songs tzhee mataram ayii selfiepullu .. & Itunes chartl polum kerathaa selife pullu..I audio vanodu kodii ITunes server adichu poyi kananam :Vedi:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Costliest ?? Enthiran ethraya





> Enthiran around 160Cr aayirunnu




Enthiran 160cr ?  Read thiss ....2013 ulaa article anuuu abt I ..


Hi Everyone,

Oops… Really tired… Shoot went continuously till March 15th. I’m really happy to see that we’ve completed 2/3rd of the movie including four songs, three action sequences and a lot of scenes which are shot around China, Bangkok, Jodhpur, Kodaikanal, Pollachi and Chennai.

The most exciting thing happened is, ‘Weta Workshop’ of ‘Avatar’, ‘Lord of the Rings’ & ‘Hobbit’ fame and run by Richard Taylor & Peter Jackson, is taking an important part in our film in the special make up department. Like Stan Winston Studios played a major role in ‘Enthiran’, Weta is doing in ‘i’.

As a beginning we shot a song in which Vikram had a special make up done by Weta Workshop artist Sean Foot, and Vikram did a top class performance with it. Weta has done a fantastic job which is going to be something new for Indian cinema. And that was a wonderful song composed by AR Rahman, lyrics by Kabilan, choreographed by Bosco-Caesar and shot in a magnificent set erected by our own art director Muthuraj which is stunningly filmed by our master PC Sir. Our producer Ravi sir who’s an ardent lover of songs spent a lot for this one, which is really going to be worth watching I believe. And the balance 1/3rd of the movie will be full ‘N full Weta Workshop’s craft.
*
Many of you had asked me whether we had recreated China in Kodaikanal, and if the budget of the movie is 150 crores. In China we had got permissions for all the locations we wanted and had finished shooting as per our plan. Kodaikanal scenes are entirely different from China portions, and the budget will be less than 100 crores.*

----------


## anupkerb1

> release neetti neetti levanmaaru veruppikkum....can't wait for this


Now they lukng for *Oct 31 2014*

----------


## Viru

> Enthiran around 160Cr aayirunnu


endhiran 160 cr oke thalle aan athinte oke aduthe polum kanathilaa

----------


## Killer Raja

Relese confirme aayo

----------


## GangsteR

> February ennaanu arinjathu... strange thing keralathile AC theatersil maathrame i release cheyullunnu....



February varae okae pokumo....no chance

----------


## xeon

> February varae okae pokumo....no chance


Pongal release ennu kelkkunnu.. Engil Thala vs I aakumallo .....

Ennalum pani I kku thanne

----------


## GangsteR

> Pongal release ennu kelkkunnu.. Engil Thala vs I aakumallo .....
> 
> Ennalum pani I kku thanne


Big rlz okae january odae teerum...february aakumbol competition kurayum...ini feb rlz okae cheyunnathu padatae negative aayi affect cheyyum..ulla hype koodi pokum

----------


## GangsteR

Rajeev Masand interview with Vikram

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGYw-hb7-hk

----------


## National Star

> Pongal release ennu kelkkunnu.. Engil Thala vs I aakumallo .....
> 
> Ennalum pani I kku thanne


pongal january aanu.. ithu february release aanu.. confirmd....  :Band:

----------


## National Star

> Big rlz okae january odae teerum...february aakumbol competition kurayum...ini feb rlz okae cheyunnathu padatae negative aayi affect cheyyum..ulla hype koodi pokum


machu.. ithu kandaaa aapa oopa aalude padamala.. its a sankar movie.. that name says it all...  :Yahoo:  ethra kaalam kazhinjaalum oru hypum pokilla....

----------


## xeon

> machu.. ithu kandaaa aapa oopa aalude padamala.. its a sankar movie.. that name says it all...  ethra kaalam kazhinjaalum oru hypum pokilla....


INI aarde aanelum ee neettiveppu -ve aayi thanne affect cheyyu

----------


## GangsteR

> machu.. ithu kandaaa aapa oopa aalude padamala.. its a sankar movie.. that name says it all...  ethra kaalam kazhinjaalum oru hypum pokilla....


eniku ithil adyam undaya hype ippol illa.... february okae aanel teaser ipol irakkandaarnu, audio launch okae pathukae matiyaatnu

----------


## GangsteR

The Telugu rights of Shankar's 'I' were bought by
R.B.Chowdary and N.V.Prasad for an amount of about Rs.
30 cr.
The film is set for a release this Diwali. The teaser made
waves in the social media.Shankar and Vikram are being
praised.
There are huge expectations surrounding the film.

----------


## GangsteR

“People will be shocked while watching I,”says Vikram


Vikram’s I is the arguably the most anticipated film
of the year for the mammoth expectations and
curiosity it managed to pique. In an interview to a
national news channel, Vikram has told that people
will be shocked while watching the film. “People
may love it or hate it, but will be shocked while
watching the movie,” told Vikram on air.
He also told during Sethu release he had an
intuition that it will do something phenomenal in
his career. Likewise, he says he feels I will bring a
change in his career. The film, which was earlier
reported as a Diwali release has been postponed,
and will see the light of day in November as a solo
release.

----------


## GangsteR

Shah Rukh Khan is blown away by ‘I’


Shah Rukh Khan, who was recently in the city to
promote his next film Happy New Year, has
revealed that he was blown away by Shankar’s
work in I. Apparently, SRK had a chance to watch
few promos and the rushes of I and was totally
taken aback. “The film has been made with such
style and on a grand scale. The technology used is
outstanding, unimaginable. I was amazed by the
film’s trailer,” told Shah Rukh Khan.
Directed by Farah Khan, Happy New Year has
Shah Rukh Khan and Deepika Padukone in lead
roles and Abishek Bachchan in an important role.
However, the film will have a tough time to get a
sizeable number of screens in Tamil Nadu since
Vijay – AR Murugadoss’s Kaththi and Hari –
Vishal’s Poojai are also slated to release for Diwali.

----------


## anupkerb1

Nov releas confirmed ... oct 31 r nov 7 ..athu vitu pokilaaa :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

*Is Aascar Ravichandran swapping 'Bhooloham' with 'I' for Diwali?

Producer Aascar Ravichandran was planning to release his big budget extravaganza Shankar directed Vikram’s I for Diwali.
He recently held a mega audio launch for the movie in Chennai with Hollywood star Arnold. Currently post-production and dubbing work are going on in full swing for the movie.
Aascar Ravi also has Jayam Ravi – Trisha’s Bhooloham
ready for release for quite some time. Now Kollywood
grapevine is abuzz that Aascar Ravi might swap
Bhooloham with I for Diwali.
Since I might take some more time due to post-production
work, it may only release in November. So he is planning
to use the theatres that are booked for I for Bhooloham .
He also controls a good number of theatres in NSC area,
which he will use for Bhooloham .*

----------


## Ferno

> Nov releas confirmed ... oct 31 r nov 7 ..athu vitu pokilaaa


Kidu  :Band:

----------


## sirius

Actually trailor nallathu aano ??? film ile kure clips poornatha yillathe eduthu vechaathupole....oru lack of proffesioal touch pole.....ente thonnal maathram

----------


## National Star

> Actually trailor nallathu aano ??? film ile kure clips poornatha yillathe eduthu vechaathupole....oru lack of proffesioal touch pole.....ente thonnal maathram


athinu trailer irangiyilalo.. athu teaser.. first you learn what is the difference between teaser and trailer..

----------


## National Star

> Nov releas confirmed ... oct 31 r nov 7 ..athu vitu pokilaaa


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sirius

> athinu trailer irangiyilalo.. athu teaser.. first you learn what is the difference between teaser and trailer..


sorry...nammal paavam......oru minute ulla teaser ne trailor ennu vilichathu ente arvillayama....... :Laughing:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> sorry...nammal paavam......oru minute ulla teaser ne trailor ennu vilichathu ente arvillayama.......


satyatil teasr and trailer onnu tannae allae...1 min aanenkil teaser two min aanenkil athu trailer aayi  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

An interesting story behind I's 'Ennodu Nee Irundhal'
Oct 06, 2014


Music director A R Rahman is not just known for his scintillating tracks but also for a very unique voice that adds a special color to the songs he croons. There are plenty of songs that stand testimony to this fact. But in his recent films 'I' and Kaaviya Thalaivan, the Oscar winner has not sung a single track.
When director Vasantha Balan questioned him on this,
although initially reluctant to explain, Rahman is supposed
to have said that he could have sung the number 'Ennodu
Nee Irundhal' in 'I' but chose Sid Sriram instead. He
further justifies, “Sid Sriram is a better singer and he did
not get his due in 'Adiyae' in Kadal. In case 'Ennodu'
becomes a hit, then it would definitely pave way for
success in his career and I don’t want to snatch away
that glory from him”.
A R Rahman sure rocks not just in his music but for his
humaneness too!

----------


## sirius

> satyatil teasr and trailer onnu tannae allae...1 min aanenkil teaser two min aanenkil athu trailer aayi


Ellam onnu thanne .....

----------


## michael

> Nov releas confirmed ... oct 31 r nov 7 ..athu vitu pokilaaa


nov 7 urappaano............

----------


## GangsteR

> nov 7 urappaano............


Christmas rlz

----------


## GangsteR

ദീപാവലി റിലീസ് ആയി തന്നെ 'ഐ'
എത്തിക്കാനുള്ള ശ്രമം ഇപ്പോഴും അണിയറക്കാർ
തുടരുകയാണ്. റിലീസ് ഡേറ്റ്
മാറ്റും എന്നൊക്കെ വാർത്തകൾ
ഉണ്ടെങ്കിലും നിർമ്മാതാവിന്റെ ഭാഗത്ത്
നിന്നും ഇപ്പോഴും ലഭിക്കുന്ന വിവരം 'ഐ'
ദീപാവലിക്ക് തന്നെ ഉണ്ടാകും എന്നാണ്.
ഈയിടെ ഒരു പ്രമുഖ ചാനലിന് നൽകിയ
അഭിമുഖത്തിൽ വിക്രം, താൻ ഈ
ചിത്രത്തിനായി താൻ വരുത്തിയ ശാരീരികമായ
മാറ്റത്തെപ്പറ്റി കൂടുതൽ സംസാരിക്കുകയുണ്ടായി..
' ഐ'യ്ക്ക് വേണ്ടി ഞാൻ മൂന്ന് വർഷം അധ്വാനിച്ചു.
അതിൽ അവസാനത്തെ നാല്
മാസത്തോളം സമയം ഞാൻ എടുത്തത്
എന്റെ ശരീരം പഴയത് പോലെയാകാനായിരുന്നു.
അതിൽ ഞാൻ ഏറ്റവും അധികം ബുദ്ധിമുട്ടിച്ചത്
എന്റെ ഭാര്യയെ ആയിരിക്കും. കാരണം ഞാൻ
ഭക്ഷണം കുറച്ച് തടി കുറയ്ക്കാനുള്ള ശ്രമമാണ്.
പുലർച്ചെ അഞ്ച് മണിക്ക് എഴുന്നേൽക്കുന്ന ഞാൻ
കിറുക്ക് പിടിച്ചവനെ പോലെയാകും.
പത്ത് ഘട്ടമായാണ് ഞാൻ ഒരു
ദിവസം ആഹാരം കഴിച്ചിരുന്നത്.
ആദ്യം മുട്ടയുടെ വെള്ള, പിന്നീട് പകുതി ആപ്പിൾ,
അൽപം പച്ചക്കറികൾ...അങ്ങനെ പോയി എന്റെ ഭക്ഷണ
രീതികൾ. 8:30ന് ലഭിക്കേണ്ട ആഹാരം 8:31
ആയിപ്പോയാൽ ഞാൻ പ്രശ്നമുണ്ടാക്കും.
കാരണം ഒരു ദിവസം 300 ഗ്രാം വച്ചാണ് ഞാൻ
എന്റെ ഭാരം കുറച്ചു കൊണ്ട് വന്നത്. അതായത്
കഴിക്കുന്ന ഭക്ഷണത്തെക്കാൾ ഭാരം ഞാൻ ഒരു
ദിവസം കുറയ്ക്കുകയായിരുന്നു.
ഇതൊക്കെ കണ്ടപ്പോൾ ഭാര്യ
പറയും എല്ലാം മറന്നിട്ട് ഭക്ഷണം കഴിക്കൂ എന്ന്.

----------


## michael

> Christmas rlz


confirm aano....

----------


## GangsteR

http://cinemalead.com/news-id-srk-i-06-10-146227.htm

----------


## GangsteR

> confirm aano....


entae oru guess.....

----------


## GangsteR

WHY AR RAHMAN DIDN'T SING IN 'I' AND KAAVIYA
THALAIVAN?

In every AR Rahman album there will be one song sung by the Isai Puyal himself and it will end up as chart buster. Surprisingly,
the latest two albums of AR Rahman viz., I and Kaaviya Thalaivan didn't have any track sung by Rahman. Vasanta Balan who
is working with AR Rahman for the first time has asked
about this to the composer.
Though AR Rahman gave an one line answer that why he
should sing in every album. Later when Vasanta Balan
asked "I agree that Kaaviya Thalaivan doesn't have a
situation for you to sing but you could have sung a song in
'I'", Rahman said " Yes, I could have sung the 'Ennodu
Nee Irunthal' number in I, but Sid Sriram has sung it in a
better way and also Sid didn't get the attention which he
should have got in Kadal. If 'Ennodu Nee Irunthal'
becomes a hit, then Sid Sriram will get a new life and I
should not take away that chance".
Well, once again Rahman proves that he is a sweet heart.

----------


## GangsteR

SRK floored by 'I'


The Bollywood Baadshah, SRK has recently visited Chennai
to promote his new flick ‘Happy New Year’ and took some
time to watch the trailer of ‘I’. While addressing the press,
SRK mentioned that the movie (I) has been made on a
grand scale with a distinct style. He adds “The technology
used is outstanding, unimaginable, I was amazed by film’s
trailer.”
‘Happy New Year’ will be up against Vijay’s ‘Kaththi’ &
Vishal ‘Poojai’ for Diwali, and the movie will speak the local
language across South India. The movie has been directed
by, Farah Khan, and Abishek Bachchan is doing a pivotal
role in this comedy drama.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Christmas rlz


Linga ?????

----------


## michael

> entae oru guess.....


guess thettum novemberil thannae release cheyyum...........

----------


## michael

> Linga ?????


athu dec 12 release allae.....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> athu dec 12 release allae.....


Ath Change Aakum Enn Gani Parayunath Kandu

----------


## Saathan

> *Is Aascar Ravichandran swapping 'Bhooloham' with 'I' for Diwali?
> 
> Producer Aascar Ravichandran was planning to release his big budget extravaganza Shankar directed Vikrams I for Diwali.
> He recently held a mega audio launch for the movie in Chennai with Hollywood star Arnold. Currently post-production and dubbing work are going on in full swing for the movie.
> Aascar Ravi also has Jayam Ravi  Trishas Bhooloham
> ready for release for quite some time. Now Kollywood
> grapevine is abuzz that Aascar Ravi might swap
> Bhooloham with I for Diwali.
> Since I might take some more time due to post-production
> ...


producer nov release thanne anu plan cheythathu audio release nu munpu thanne... enikku angane anu feel cheyunne... 
Bhooloham nalla padam ayal Aii november end il akum release else nov 7...

----------


## michael

> Ath Change Aakum Enn Gani Parayunath Kandu



athum changae aakumo ithenna erpaadu aanu..dec 12 rajini b'day aayondu njan annu thannae kaanum ennu vicharichathaanu...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> athum changae aakumo ithenna erpaadu aanu..dec 12 rajini b'day aayondu njan annu thannae kaanum ennu vicharichathaanu...


Kure Naal Aayi Thalaivar B'dayk padam Undakum Enn Parayan Thudangiyittt

----------


## GangsteR

> Linga ?????


linga dec kaanilla..shoot teernilla, pp one entaayalum complete aakilla..pongalinu irangiyal bhagyam

----------


## GangsteR

> guess thettum novemberil thannae release cheyyum...........


dec release aanu safe...UV, KT, Anegan okae novemberil aanu

----------


## GangsteR

> Ath Change Aakum Enn Gani Parayunath Kandu


except vj movies,tamilil oru movieyum paranja timil irangiyitilla

----------


## kunjumon

> except vj movies,tamilil oru movieyum paranja timil irangiyitilla


veeram  :Beee: 
gvm padam decemberil irangiyaal athum paranja timeil aavum....

----------


## National Star

> sorry...nammal paavam......oru minute ulla teaser ne trailor ennu vilichathu ente arvillayama.......


Vivaramilaayma oru kuttamala..athu pakshe oru alankaaramaayi kond nadakaruth..kalikaarane pole.. :,lol:

----------


## kandahassan

Padam postponed to Christmas release .....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> except vj movies,tamilil oru movieyum paranja timil irangiyitilla


Athan  :Clap:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> linga dec kaanilla..shoot teernilla, pp one entaayalum complete aakilla..pongalinu irangiyal bhagyam


Appo Vaction Timil Nokkam Alle

----------


## xeon

ee thread veendum chatho

----------


## anupkerb1

> ee thread veendum chatho


njagad bai ipo vararilaaa...eni vendum ban cheythoo enu ariyilaa ?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> njagad bai ipo vararilaaa...eni vendum ban cheythoo enu ariyilaa ?


vendapetta oraal hsptl aanu.. daily thread il kayararund.. post cheyyarilla.. kurach tensed aanu

----------


## GangsteR

> veeram 
> gvm padam decemberil irangiyaal athum paranja timeil aavum....


Anjaanum undaarnu...ennaalum mostly paranja timil irangunnathu kurava...waiting thala55

----------


## GangsteR

> Appo Vaction Timil Nokkam Alle


yup.... :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

> vendapetta oraal hsptl aanu.. daily thread il kayararund.. post cheyyarilla.. kurach tensed aanu


enthu patti bro?

----------


## GangsteR

> ee thread veendum chatho


neratae chattillallo athinu

----------


## xeon

> neratae chattillallo athinu


ILLA ILLA CHATHILLA BHAYANGARA ACTIVE AARUNNU.. ONNU PO OOVE..

I vs KATHTHINNU ORU NEWS VANNAPPO ODI VANNU AALUKAL.. VAN ACTIVE AAYI.. DHA IPPO VEENDUM POI

----------


## anupkerb1

> ILLA ILLA CHATHILLA BHAYANGARA ACTIVE AARUNNU.. ONNU PO OOVE..
> 
> *I vs KATHTHINNU ORU NEWS VANNAPPO ODI VANNU AALUKAL*.. VAN ACTIVE AAYI.. DHA IPPO VEENDUM POI


evide active ayathu kathi opposite ayondu alaaa.. teaser & 1st luk kondu anuuu.....releas enanu ariyathathu kondu aarum actv akunilaaa...shankar aythu konduu next year varumayirikum ...endhayalum releas akumbol vendum active aakum ...aalathee kathi onum evidee arum mind cheyunilaaa...athine elam oru eraaaa ayiii arelum kanunudooo avooo...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> yup....


Suryayude Next Ennan

----------


## GangsteR

> ILLA ILLA CHATHILLA BHAYANGARA ACTIVE AARUNNU.. ONNU PO OOVE..
> 
> I vs KATHTHINNU ORU NEWS VANNAPPO ODI VANNU AALUKAL.. VAN ACTIVE AAYI.. DHA IPPO VEENDUM POI


aaru paranju ithu....ividae teaser irangiya randu divasam kondu 100 + pages aanu maariyathu...kaththi effect onnum alla..rlz date onnu ariyumbol ushaarakum

----------


## GangsteR

> Suryayude Next Ennan


No idea..April akan chance undu, surya-VP movie horror subject aanu..targeting kids

----------


## Mayavi 369

> No idea..April akan chance undu, surya-VP movie horror subject aanu..targeting kids


Ippo Shoot Onnum Ille

----------


## GangsteR

> Ippo Shoot Onnum Ille


ipol schedule break aanu

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram dubbing for I Telugu n Hindi


Chiyaan Vikram is dubbing for the Telugu and Hiindi
versions of I in his own voice after completing Tamil. The
actor is presently juggling between Chennai and Mumbai
for the same.
Vikram has earlier dubbed in all the three languages for
Mani Ratnam's Raavanan and is said to have appointed a
Hindi tutor for his griffin voice for Shankar directed I.
I post-production works going on in full swing. AR Rahman
is completing I re-recording, while Anthony is busy with
editing work.
After Mega Super Good Films and Tirupathy Prasad jointly
bought Vikram-Shankar's I Telugu distribution rights, Ascar
Ravichandran is in talks with few buyers from Mumbai for
Hindi rights.
Vikram's I Telugu and Hindi audio and trailer launch are
being planned in Hyderabad and Mumbai respectively.
Most probably, I is backed out from 2014 Diwali race...

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram dubs for "I" in Hindi
Shankar's magnum opus "I" stars Vikram and Amy
Jackson in the lead roles. The post production works of
the movie is happening in a full swing. Meanwhile, Vikram
who has finished dubbing for Tamil and Telugu, is dubbing
in his own voice for Hindi version of "I" as well.
As post production works are taking a little time. The
movie is about to miss the Diwali release. Sources adds
that, the movie might release in November. The audio
launch of Hindi and Telugu might happen soon, when the
post production works gets completed. Music is by AR
Rahman. The movie is produced by Aascar Ravichandran

----------


## GangsteR

I updates: vikram to dub himself in tamil and hindi


Sources in the know say us that Vikram himself has dubbed
for the Telugu and Hindi versions of ‘I’. Though Vikram has
finished dubbing for Telugu version of 'I', dubbing process for
the Hindi version is under progress and hence sources say
that the film will not be released for Diwali.
Directed by Shankar ‘I’ has Vikram, Amy Jackson,
Santhanam, Upen Patel, Ramkumar and many to its star
cast. Produced by Aascar Ravichandran, I has music by AR
Rahman and the audio launch date of Telugu and Hindi
versions will be out soon.
Sources also indicate that 'I' will be a November 14
release.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram dubs for I Hindi version; Deepavali release unlikely!


Vikram is in Mumbai for dubbing the Hindi version
of I by himself. For the past one week, Vikram has
been shuttling between Mumbai and Chennai,
where he is currently shooting for his next film 10
Enradhukulla, where he is paired with Samantha
Ruth Prabhu. After completing the dubbing in
Mumbai towards the end of this week, Vikram is
expected to begin the final schedule of 10
Enradhukulla directed by Vijay Milton.
Since the audio launches of both Telugu and Hindi
version of I are yet to happen and the post-
production works are still underway, a Deepavali
release is highly unlikely for the film. It will be a
solo release in November as we reported earlier.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram starts dubbing for I Hindi Version

Vikram is currently busy dubbing for his upcoming movie – I in
Mumbai along with Shankar. Now producer Aascar Ravichandran is planning to simultaneous release of the movie in Tamil, Telugu and Hindi.
While dubbing for Tamil is over, Telugu and Hindi are still
remaining. Vikram himself is dubbing in Telugu and Hindi.
Vikram has been shuttling between Mumbai and Chennai
for the Hindi dubbing.
Remember Vikram has dubbed for Mani Ratnam’s Raavan .
The buzz is that he is using the help of a Hindi tutor for I
as the character he portrays in the film has a bit of gruff
voice.
Post-production of the movie is going on in full swing. AR
Rahman is also completing his BGM work for the movie.
The movie’s Telugu dubbing rights are already sold.
Producer Aascar Ravichandran is in discussion with few
buyers from Mumbai for Hindi rights.
A Mega audio/trailer launch for Telugu and Hindi are being
planned for Hyderabad and Mumbai respectively.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ipol schedule break aanu


 :Ok: 

Kure Aayallo Anjaan Shoot Kazhinjit

----------


## Nithz



----------


## michael

> 



 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Kure Aayallo Anjaan Shoot Kazhinjit


yaaa...Anjaan promotion n rlz okae kazhinja next filmil join cheytathu

----------


## GangsteR

From Oct 03rd 2014 to Oct 09th 2014

Album Release Date : Sep 15 2014
No. Weeks Completed : 4
Album Verdict : Super Hit
'I' becomes a super-hit, a rare feat that only 6 albums
have managed to achieve this year, another blockbuster in
cards for A.R.Rahman if it continues this dream run.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> yaaa...Anjaan promotion n rlz okae kazhinja next filmil join cheytathu


 :Hmmm: 

Hari Aayit Ulla Prjct Cnfrm Aano

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## BangaloreaN

ennaa release?

----------


## Naradhan

> ennaa release?


Nov 21 enna kelkunne ..

----------


## GangsteR

> Hari Aayit Ulla Prjct Cnfrm Aano


next yr start cheyyum

----------


## Mayavi 369

> next yr start cheyyum


Venkat Prjct Kazhinj Ullathano

----------


## GangsteR

> Venkat Prjct Kazhinj Ullathano


venkat prabhu project kazhinju vikram kumar film aanu..athu kazhinjaakum hari film

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

http://behindwoods.com/tamil-movies/...am-oct-09.html

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's unflinching commitment to 'I'


Chiyaan Vikram is a proficient actor who has always made sure that he learns new languages, if required for his movies, even if it is a painstaking process.
For Shankar's I, Vikram is all set to dub for the Hindi and Telugu versions of the movie as well. Sources say that he started his Hindi dubbing from Oct 6th in Mumbai
and will be commencing the Telugu dubbing in the coming
days in Chennai.
Sources also say that this blockbuster-in-the-making is
expected to release by November and not for Diwali as
earlier planned. An official word on the release date is
awaited.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram to visit arnold in california?


Though Arnold Schwarzenegger flew down all the way to Chennai to attend the audio launch of Shankar's I, the film's hero Vikram couldn't spend good time with the Hollywood
Superstar. Yes, Vikram couldn't share the stage with
Arnold because he was busy with his song performance at
the audio launch and before removing the beast make-up,
Arnold gave his speech and left the function.
Now Vikram is said to have got a message from Arnold and
the Hollywood superstar has invited Vikram to California, if
all goes well Vikram might meet Arnold during his Holiday
break after 10 Enrathukulla.

----------


## GangsteR

ALTERNATIVE TITLES FOR VIKRAM - SHANKAR


If the hardworking actor and masterful director duo do a
project again, there are 25 other title choices that are in
line with their current title - A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H, J, K,
L, M, N, O, P, Q, R, S, T, U, V, W, X, Y, Z.

----------


## ghostrider999

:Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## malikbhai

national award of this year for vikram,athu nammal fans urapichathanu

----------


## GangsteR

സിനിമാ പ്രേമികളുടെ എല്ലാവരുടെയും ചുണ്ടിൽ
ഇപ്പോൾ ഒരു സിനിമയുടെ പേരേയുള്ളൂ. ഷങ്കർ -
വിക്രം ടീമിന്റെ 'ഐ'. ഈ ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ച് കഴിഞ്ഞ
ദിവസം ആരഭാടപൂർവ്വം നടന്നിരുന്നു.
ചിത്രത്തിലെ നായകനായ വിക്രം വ്യത്യസ്തമായ
ഗെറ്റപ്പുകളിൽ നിറഞ്ഞു നിൽക്കുകയാണ്
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ടീസറിൽ. തന്റെ ശരീര ഭാരം 40
കിലോയോളം ഈ
ചിത്രത്തിനായി വിക്രം കുറച്ചിരുന്നു.
'ഐ' എന്ന ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട
ചിത്രത്തെയും അതിലെ കഥാപാത്രത്തെപ്പറ്റിയും വിക്രം സംസാരിച്ചത്
ഇപ്രകാരമായിരുന്നു..
എല്ലാ അഭിനേതാക്കൾക്കും ഒരു ഡ്രീം റോൾ
ഉണ്ടാകും. എന്നാൽ ഷങ്കർ സാർ എന്നോട് ഈ
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ കഥ പറഞ്ഞപ്പോഴാണ് ഞാൻ
മനസ്സിലാക്കുന്നത് ഇങ്ങനെയൊരു
കഥാപാത്രത്തെ അവതരിപ്പിക്കുക എന്നത് ഞാൻ
സ്വപ്നത്തിൽ പോലും വിചാരിച്ചിരുന്നില്ല.
സിനിമ കാണുമ്പോൾ പലരും ഒന്ന് ഞെട്ടും.
അങ്ങനെയുള്ള പല സംഗതികൾ ഈ ചിത്രത്തിലുണ്ട്.
സിനിമയ്ക്ക് വേണ്ടി മൂന്നു തവണയോളം ഞാൻ
ശരീരഭാരത്തിൽ വ്യത്യാസം വരുത്തി . 'ഐ'യിൽ
ഞാൻ അവതരിപ്പിച്ച കഥാപാത്രത്തെ തട്ടിച്ച്
നോക്കുമ്പോൾ എന്റെ വിശപ്പ് അതിനു മുന്നിൽ
ഒന്നുമല്ലായിരുന്നു. പക്ഷെ ഞാൻ എന്റെ ശരീര
ഭാരം കുറച്ചപ്പോൾ പല ആളുകളും ഇതെന്ത്
പറ്റി എന്ന തരത്തിലുള്ള ചോദ്യങ്ങൾ ചോദിച്ചു
തുടങ്ങി. ഒടുവിൽ ഷൂട്ട് തീരുന്നത് വരെ പുറത്തുള്ള
ആരുമായും സംസാരിക്കേണ്ട എന്ന് ഞാൻ
തീരുമാനിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു.

----------


## GangsteR

*Shankar and I
The exlusive Shankar in an exclusive interview with Sudhir Srinivasan*


*The buzz around I is growing by the minute. This has
been the case with each of the 11 films you’ve directed
so far. How do you manage to create such hype?*
I think it’s a result of my desire to deliver with each film I
make. I feel I have to outdo my last film, and this causes
the expectation you are talking about. Apart from viewing
my film as a director, I also try to look at it as a viewer.

*And you’re confident that you represent the average
viewer?*
Why not? I have varied tastes. I love Hindustani music as
much as I do gaana. I watch King Kong with the same
interest as I do a Kurosawa film.

*In trying to cater to the average viewer, do you
sometimes feel the pressure to shoehorn elements that
you think the audience may want—make the story
grander, or shoot a song in an exotic location?*
I don’t work with predetermined elements. I do what the
story demands. Believe it or not, I have written a script
that doesn’t have a single song in it. I will make that film
some day.

*Is the lack of songs why it hasn’t been made yet?*
No, no. It may not have songs, but it has other elements
that more than make up for this.

*You said at the audio release of I that the film is a
romantic thriller and that it’s the first time you’re dealing
with this genre. Wasn’t Kadhalan something similar?*
When I said it’s a romantic thriller, I was simply trying not
to reveal more. The film is quite different from the youthful
love story that Kadhalan was. I cannot say anything more.
You also seem to have broken away from your style of
alternating between message-oriented and fun films
( Gentleman , Kadhalan , Indian , Jeans , Mudhalvan, Boys ,
Anniyan …).
It would have happened 10 years ago had I made Robot
( Enthiran) then. Nanban was also an example of my
intention to break this trend. It is quite unlike any film I
had made until then. So, that should tell you how eager I
am to make films that aren’t usually associated with me.

*You also said at the audio release that you wanted
unusual music for I , unlike anything Rahman has
composed. Have you been worried that this
experimentation, most evident in the operatic influences
seen in ‘Aila Aila’, may not be received well by the B
and C centres?*
I think everybody wants something new. When you see
Aila’s visuals, you’ll love it even more. As part of the story
is about models, we created a compilation of six-seven
advertisements that play to this song. There’s also an
undercurrent of romance in it. The song is just perfect for
the situation. I agree it’s an experiment, but why shouldn’t
it be one that works?

*Where do you look for your stories?*
Everywhere! News items, photographs, television
programmes… When I see an unusual person, I
immediately start wondering what their backstory could be.
This technique helps me come up with interesting stories.

*You like to make these grand films, don’t you? We hear I
cost around Rs. 150 crore.*
For some reason, people like to exaggerate how much I
spend on a film. Trust me when I tell you that the budget
of I is less than Rs. 100 crore. I try hard to salvage every
rupee.
When I’m on the spot, I keep my eyes open for equipment
we can return and save money. Similarly, people also
exaggerate how long I take to make a film. I was planned
for release last Diwali. Due to some delays from the
production side, we had to stall it a bit. For months, I was
sitting idle.
Such stalling must be hard on actors whose shelf-life is
lower than a director’s. Somebody like Vikram must have
been eager to wrap up work.
Any reasonable filmmaker takes at least a year to finish a
film. As for Vikram, he is willing to go all out to do what it
takes for a film. When he lost weight for I , it was because
he wanted to. Again, there were rumours that I was being
unduly harsh on my crew. A stranger who wanted a
picture with me suddenly asked, “Why are you torturing
Vikram?” I really am not. It was his idea, and I agreed it
would be good for the film.

*There are very few actors who are willing to push
themselves as hard, isn’t it?*
I agree. There aren’t too many people out there willing to
transform into a role completely like Vikram. Besides, not
too many scripts demand such measures. If I don’t get the
actor I want for a script, I alter the script accordingly. If it
requires too much alteration, I move on (to another script).
Filmmaking is a compromise in many ways.

*Like how you made Mudhalvan without Rajinikanth?*
Well, I wanted to do Mudhalvan with Kamal Haasan too!
He was busy with Hey Ram (2000) when I called him
about it. By the time I got around to telling him the film’s
one-liner, we had already made it with Arjun.

*Do you write scripts for heroes, or pick heroes for
scripts?*
Both ways really. There are some scripts that will work
only with one hero. Sivaji , for example, couldn’t have been
done with anybody else but Rajinikanth. Enthiran, on the
other hand, could have been done with another actor.

*Filmmaking is unpredictable. Who knows what will click?
Not even you?*
( Laughs ) Not even me. If I could successfully predict the
fate of films, I’d probably quit making movies, and make
money with that skill.

*Do you see yourself making a low-budget film? Perhaps
a small story with everyday characters?*
I spoke with the late Sujatha about it. When I asked him if
I should, he simply shook his head and said, “Don’t”. He
said there were many other directors to do such films but I
was one of the few who had the opportunity to make
large-scale films. I’m not bored with these films yet, but
when that happens, I’m sure I’ll make a low-budget film.
After all, the first film I wanted to make was a female-
centric village love story with Revathy.
That’s interesting, considering some of your films
( Indian , Mudhalvan, Anniyan) have slightly weak female
roles.
See, all those films are hero-centric. I just travel with the
script, and bring in women who elevate the hero, without
unnaturally strengthening their roles. I have written strong
female characters too, as in Kadhalan and Jeans. Amy
Jackson’s character in I is pivotal. In fact, my first film,
Gentleman, was born out of my agony when producers
weren’t okay with my female-centric script. Here, take my
anti-hero!

*That free time you mentioned while making I …. did you
manage to finish some other script?*
I have almost finished three! I’m not sure which one I’ll
start work on next though.

*Enthiran ’s sequel maybe?*
Yes, I really want to make its sequel with Rajinikanth, but I
don’t know if it will be next, or even if it will happen at all.
For now, I’m waiting to hear from my producer about the
release of I .

----------


## ikka

http://www.thehindu.com/features/cin...cle6491753.ece

This is the link...

----------


## Nithz

#Chiyaan with #I dialogue writers Subha

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Believe it or not, I have written a script
that doesnt have a single song in it.  :Adhupinne: 

Trust me when I tell you that the budget
of I is less than Rs. 100 crore.  Ithu pore  :Proof: 

I was planned
for release last Diwali.    Ippo vannu ee diwaliku polum illa :Ennekollu: 

I have almost finished three! Im not sure which one Illstart work on next though.  3 scripto :Ho: 

Yes, I really want to make its sequel with Rajinikanth, but I
dont know if it will be next, or even if it will happen at all.  :Clap:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Nithz

When Chiyaan Vikram went medical treatment for ‪#‎I‬ 



If there was ever an actor who symbolizes complete commitment and dedication, it's Chiyaan Vikram. The man of many faces stirred up a storm with just the 60 second teaser. Now here is yet another example of Chiyaan's dedication, It's known that Vikram is dubbing for Tamil, Telugu and the Hindi version of the I film, Chiyaan apparently required medical treatment for his throat after completing Tamil Version but the actor despite the pain flew to Mumbai & Hyderabad to dub for Bollywood and Tollywood version.

"There is a hunchback character in the film and the character required a voice which would have to sound gruff, but at the same time, not annoy viewers. Only Vikram could do it and he sportingly, took it upon himself to dub that part as well in the Tamil version. But he required medical treatment after doing it. Despite the strain it put on his voice, Vikram took it upon himself to dub for the Hindi and Telugu versions too and is now in the process of doing it." Reported a source to Times of India

----------


## michael

nov 21stinu enkilum release aakanem allel pinnae kaanaan patilla....

----------


## SAM369

*Amy
STILLS*

----------


## SAM369

*Shankar's #I  may release on Nov 21 / 28. "Nov End"*

----------


## ghostrider999



----------


## ghostrider999

> *Amy
> STILLS*


Eval Alllathe Mattu Tamil Naayikamaare Onnum Kittiyille Shankernu  :Beee:

----------


## SAM369

> Eval Alllathe Mattu Tamil Naayikamaare Onnum Kittiyille Shankernu


*Ival Ithode Field out aayikkolum*

----------


## Saathan

> *Amy
> STILLS*


 :Icecream:  :Icecream:  :Icecream:

----------


## ghostrider999

> *Ival Ithode Field out aayikkolum*


Shankrinte Filmil Abhinayichu Field Out ayathu Sada $ Shreya Alle ..But a PAdam Avarkku nalla Boost Koduthu Ennita Field Out aye  :Laughing:

----------


## Bunny

> Shankrinte Filmil Abhinayichu Field Out ayathu Sada $ Shreya Alle ..But a PAdam Avarkku nalla Boost Koduthu Ennita Field Out aye



Sada okka out ayath avalude kayyil iripinteya...

Shriya is still active in field....but Sivaji avalk oru mileagum koduthilla enne ullu....

----------


## Saathan

> Sada okka out ayath avalude kayyil iripinteya...
> 
> Shriya is still active in field....*but Sivaji avalk oru mileagum koduthilla enne ullu.*...


aa oru hit konda aval ippollum padangal cheythondu irikkunne... 
athu kazhinju cheytha big movies ellam BO il big flop ayathanu main reason (ATM, Kanthaswamy, Pistha)

----------


## Bunny

> aa oru hit konda aval ippollum padangal cheythondu irikkunne... 
> athu kazhinju cheytha big movies ellam BO il big flop ayathanu main reason (ATM, Kanthaswamy, Pistha)


athinu munpe avalk kore films und.....chathrapathy okka BB arunallo...

shivaji enna namil avalk valya mileage onnum kitilla aa timil....

----------


## Bunny

> aa oru hit konda aval ippollum padangal cheythondu irikkunne... 
> athu kazhinju cheytha big movies ellam BO il big flop ayathanu main reason (ATM, Kanthaswamy, Pistha)


Casanova too...

recent Manam performancinu okka nalla abhiprayam kitirunnu...

pakshe enth paranjalum attan piece ann...entho structure ann.....veetil valarthan tonnunna oru type... :Giveup:

----------


## Saathan

> athinu munpe avalk kore films und.....chathrapathy okka BB arunallo...
> 
> shivaji enna namil avalk valya mileage onnum kitilla aa timil....


telugu il sivaji ku munpu thanne aval oru item dance item ayille... tamil anekil ellam padangalum big flop um ayi... 
ippollum body nannyi maintain cheyunnundu... athil anu aval pidichu nilkkunne...  :Ok:

----------


## Saathan

> Casanova too...
> 
> recent Manam performancinu okka nalla abhiprayam kitirunnu...
> 
> pakshe enth paranjalum attan piece ann...entho structure ann.....veetil valarthan tonnunna oru type...


saree eduthu vannal  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  maxim photoshoot  :Icecream:  :Icecream:  :Icecream:

----------


## Bunny

> telugu il sivaji ku munpu thanne aval oru item dance item ayille... tamil anekil ellam padangalum big flop um ayi... 
> ippollum body nannyi maintain cheyunnundu... athil anu aval pidichu nilkkunne...


chathrapathy tagore ishtam okka undarunnu telungil.......

abhinayam verupeeru ann......atha njan paranjath veetil valarthan kollam enn...veruthe kandon irikkan.....sturcturinte karyathil ivalk oru sambhavam tanne....

chathrapathyuile mottusoochi song kanditundo????

----------


## Bunny

> telugu il sivaji ku munpu thanne aval oru item dance item ayille... tamil anekil ellam padangalum big flop um ayi... 
> ippollum body nannyi maintain cheyunnundu... athil anu aval pidichu nilkkunne...


tamilil eduth parayan shivaji matrame ullu....

i think etavum koodutal mega hyped disasters ullath ivalk arikkum....

casanova kathsaamy ATM

----------


## GangsteR

ഐ നവംബറില് പുറത്തിറങ്ങും ആരാധകരുടെ കാത്തിരിപ്പിന്
വിരാമം. വിക്രം വ്യത്യസ്ത ഗെറ്റപ്പുകളിലെത്തുന്ന ഐ നവംബര്
അവസാനം പുറത്തിറങ്ങുമെന്ന് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ നിര്മാതാവ്
ആസ്കാര് രവിചന്ദ്രന്. ശങ്കര് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രം തമിഴിന് പുറമേ, തെലുങ്ക്, ഹിന്ദി ഭാഷകളിലും മൊഴിമാറ്റി എത്തുന്നുണ്ട്. ഇതിന്റെ ഡബ്ബിംഗ് ജോലികള് പുരോഗമിക്കുകയാണ്. നവംബര് അവസാനത്തോടെ ചിത്രം പുറത്തിറങ്ങും. രണ്ട് ദിവസത്തിനുള്ളില് കൃത്യമായ
റിലീസിംഗ് ഡേറ്റ് തീരുമാനിക്കുമെന്നും ആസ്കാര് രവിചന്ദ്രന് പറഞ്ഞു. ആമി ജാക്സണാണ് ചിത്രത്തിലെ നായിക. സംഗീത സംവിധാനം നിര്വഹിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത് എ.ആര് റഹ്മാനാണ്.
ചിത്രത്തിന് രണ്ട് പ്രീമിയര് ഉണ്ടാകുമെന്നും രവിചന്ദ്രന്
അറിയിച്ചു. സിംഗപ്പൂര്, യുഎസ് എന്നിവിടങ്ങളിലായിരിക്കും പ്രീമിയര്. യുഎസില് നടക്കുന്ന പ്രീമിയറില് സില്വസ്റ്റര് സ്റ്റാലനും പങ്കെടുക്കും.

----------


## Saathan

> chathrapathy tagore ishtam okka undarunnu telungil.......
> 
> abhinayam verupeeru ann......atha njan paranjath veetil valarthan kollam enn...veruthe kandon irikkan.....sturcturinte karyathil ivalk oru sambhavam tanne....
> 
> chathrapathyuile mottusoochi song kanditundo????


njan kandittilla... few years back aa padathinte kurachu scenes kandittundu... youtube thappi eduthu kaananam... 



> tamilil eduth parayan shivaji matrame ullu....
> 
> i think etavum koodutal mega hyped disasters ullath ivalk arikkum....
> 
> casanova kathsaamy ATM


Pokkiriraja & Manam anu sivaji kazhinjulla hits...

----------


## GangsteR

SIMoviesUSA @ SIMoviesUSA 
#I (all lang) North America release will be thru a big
Hollywood studio.Official announcement expected
this week @Aascars

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram still continues his hard work for I


That Vikram is a passionate, dedicated and a hard-
working actor is a well-known fact. While everyone
is aware, at least by now, about the hardships
Vikram underwent to better his character
in Shankar’s I , the fact that he is still toiling
heavily for the film needs attention. Vikram who is
currently shuttling between Mumbai and Hyderabad
to finish the dubbing portions of the film’s Hindi
and Telugu versions, is suffering from sore throat
thanks to the hunchback character in the film
which required him to dub in a husky tone.
But, Vikram is enthusiastiacally dubbing for all
both versions despite of the fact he needed
medical treatment after completing that portion for
the Tamil version. This speaks volumes about
Vikram’s fervent passion for his profession.
I is slated for a solo release by November end,
according to industry sources.

----------


## GangsteR

I’s budget is not 150 crore, Shankar confirms


Shankar has rubbished reports on the hyperbolic
budget (150 crores) of I though he has not shared
the exact production cost of the film. “For some
reason, people like to exaggerate how much I
spend on a film. Trust me when I tell you that the
budget of I is less than Rs. 100 crore. I try hard to
salvage every rupee. When I’m on the spot, I keep
my eyes open for equipment we can return and
save money,” reveals Shankar to a daily.
Sources say Vikram is currently dubbing for the
film’s Hindi version. Starring Vikram and Amy
Jackson in lead roles, I, which was earlier reported
to be a Diwali release, has been postponed to
November to get the advantage of solo release and
to escape the mad rush towards Diwali.

----------


## GangsteR

I' Release Date
IndiaGlitz [Sunday, October 12, 2014]


Shankar's team's compelling urge for perfection has
pushed the release of his upcoming magnum opus 'I' to
the end of November. We all looked forward to the film
from Diwali, which will be celebrated in under two weeks
from now. But the 'I' crew wants to ensure world class
quality, and is perfecting every little detail possible.
Dubbing work in Telugu in underway and will be complete
in a fortnight, and so will the Hindi version be. Producer
Aascar Ravichandran has pointed out that they will soon be
confirming the final release date, which is likely to be end
of November.
The film will have two premieres - one in the USA and
another in Singapore. Hollywood actor Sylvester Stallone
has agreed to take part in the US premiere. It is worth
mentioning that Jackie Chan has already confirmed his
presence for the Telugu audio launch. With ARR's music
for 'I' trending on an up-note, here comes the good news
that the film is planned to be released in more than 20
thousand theatres across the globe; hold your breath, for if
you were to take into account the number of screens per
theatre that the film will be played in, the number is
multiples more!

----------


## Don Mathew

Nov 14 or 21???..........

----------


## ikka

*Shankar's I release in two days*

_http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/E...w/44783464.cms_

Director Shankar's magnum opus I, which features actors Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead, will hit screens latest by next month. The movie, which has triggered huge expectations among fans, was expected to release this Deepavali.

When Times of india got in touch with the film's producer Aascar Ravichandran, he said, "We are sparing no efforts to make sure the film is world class. Dubbing work on both the Telugu and Hindi versions are on. Dubbing for the Hindi version is almost done. The dubbing work on the Telugu version will be completed in the next 10-15 days. Simultaneously, A R Rahman is also working on the re-recording of the film. The film will be out by November end. We will finalise the exact date of release in a day or two."

Ravichandran also disclosed that the film will have a grand opening. *"We are planning to have two premieres. One will be in Singapore and the other will be in the US. Sylvester Stallone has agreed to participate in the US premiere of the film,"* info

----------


## ikka

*Vikram Putting Extra Effort for Hindi Dubbing of 'I'*

_http://www.newindianexpress.com/ente...cle2475723.ece_

CHENNAI: Actor Vikram, who has been dubbing for his upcoming Tamil film 'I' in Hindi over the last few days, is said to be putting in extra effort to get his lines right. He's apparently spending hours to prepare and dub in Hindi without an accent.

"Vikram sir wants to get the Hindi lines right. Therefore, he's spending a lot of time in dubbing to ensure he's mouthing the dialogues without an accent," a source from the film's unit told IANS.

"Since the makers want to promote 'I' as a straight Hindi film, Vikram sir is pushing himself to get everything right," he added.

Currently in post-production, "I" is directed by Shankar. It also features Amy Jackson and Upen Patel in the lead roles.

Vikram is also expected to dub for the Telugu version of "I".

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> I' Release Date
> IndiaGlitz [Sunday, October 12, 2014]
> 
> 
> Shankar's team's compelling urge for perfection has
> pushed the release of his upcoming magnum opus 'I' to
> the end of November. We all looked forward to the film
> from Diwali, which will be celebrated in under two weeks
> from now. But the 'I' crew wants to ensure world class
> ...


20000 thanne over aanu..  
ee theory anusarich 1 lakh screens kaanumaayirikum  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Viru

> Nov 14 or 21???..........


Ithe ee varsham onum kanathilla enne thonunu

----------


## Don Mathew

> Ithe ee varsham onum kanathilla enne thonunu


 :Cold: ..y..????

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ..y..????


November Last week as of now

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 20000 thanne over aanu..  
> ee theory anusarich 1 lakh screens kaanumaayirikum


Tinju vannnoooo :Band:

----------


## Nithz

News About i : If Anyone Know Tamil Please Translate

http://goo.gl/14gLYX

----------


## House MD

The elusive Shankar in an exclusive interview with Sudhir Srinivasan
The buzz around I is growing by the minute. This has been the case with each of the 11 films you’ve directed so far. How do you manage to create such hype?
I think it’s a result of my desire to deliver with each film I make. I feel I have to outdo my last film, and this causes the expectation you are talking about. Apart from viewing my film as a director, I also try to look at it as a viewer.
And you’re confident that you represent the average viewer?

Why not? I have varied tastes. I love Hindustani music as much as I do gaana. I watch King Kong with the same interest as I do a Kurosawa film.

In trying to cater to the average viewer, do you sometimes feel the pressure to shoehorn elements that you think the audience may want—make the story grander, or shoot a song in an exotic location?

I don’t work with predetermined elements. I do what the story demands. Believe it or not, I have written a script that doesn’t have a single song in it. I will make that film some day.

Is the lack of songs why it hasn’t been made yet?

No, no. It may not have songs, but it has other elements that more than make up for this.

You said at the audio release of I that the film is a romantic thriller and that it’s the first time you’re dealing with this genre. Wasn’t Kadhalan something similar?

When I said it’s a romantic thriller, I was simply trying not to reveal more. The film is quite different from the youthful love story that Kadhalan was. I cannot say anything more.

You also seem to have broken away from your style of alternating between message-oriented and fun films (Gentleman, Kadhalan, Indian, Jeans, Mudhalvan, Boys, Anniyan…).

It would have happened 10 years ago had I made Robot (Enthiran) then. Nanban was also an example of my intention to break this trend. It is quite unlike any film I had made until then. So, that should tell you how eager I am to make films that aren’t usually associated with me.

You also said at the audio release that you wanted unusual music for I, unlike anything Rahman has composed. Have you been worried that this experimentation, most evident in the operatic influences seen in ‘Aila Aila’, may not be received well by the B and C centres?

I think everybody wants something new. When you see Aila’s visuals, you’ll love it even more. As part of the story is about models, we created a compilation of six-seven advertisements that play to this song. There’s also an undercurrent of romance in it. The song is just perfect for the situation. I agree it’s an experiment, but why shouldn’t it be one that works?

Where do you look for your stories?

Everywhere! News items, photographs, television programmes… When I see an unusual person, I immediately start wondering what their backstory could be. This technique helps me come up with interesting stories.

You like to make these grand films, don’t you? We hear I cost around Rs. 150 crore.

For some reason, people like to exaggerate how much I spend on a film. Trust me when I tell you that the budget of I is less than Rs. 100 crore. I try hard to salvage every rupee. When I’m on the spot, I keep my eyes open for equipment we can return and save money. Similarly, people also exaggerate how long I take to make a film. I was planned for release last Diwali. Due to some delays from the production side, we had to stall it a bit. For months, I was sitting idle.

Such stalling must be hard on actors whose shelf-life is lower than a director’s. Somebody like Vikram must have been eager to wrap up work.

Any reasonable filmmaker takes at least a year to finish a film. As for Vikram, he is willing to go all out to do what it takes for a film. When he lost weight for I, it was because he wanted to. Again, there were rumours that I was being unduly harsh on my crew. A stranger who wanted a picture with me suddenly asked, “Why are you torturing Vikram?” I really am not. It was his idea, and I agreed it would be good for the film.There are very few actors who are willing to push themselves as hard, isn’t it?I agree. 
There aren’t too many people out there willing to transform into a role completely like Vikram. Besides, not too many scripts demand such measures. If I don’t get the actor I want for a script, I alter the script accordingly. If it requires too much alteration, I move on (to another script). Filmmaking is a compromise in many ways.Like how you made Mudhalvan without Rajinikanth?Well, I wanted to do Mudhalvan with Kamal Haasan too! He was busy with Hey Ram (2000) when I called him about it. By the time I got around to telling him the film’s one-liner, we had already made it with Arjun.

Do you write scripts for heroes, or pick heroes for scripts?

Both ways really. There are some scripts that will work only with one hero. Sivaji, for example, couldn’t have been done with anybody else but Rajinikanth. Enthiran, on the other hand, could have been done with another actor.

 Filmmaking is unpredictable. Who knows what will click?Not even you?

(Laughs) Not even me. If I could successfully predict the fate of films, I’d probably quit making movies, and make money with that skill.

Do you see yourself making a low-budget film? Perhaps a small story with everyday characters?

I spoke with the late Sujatha about it. When I asked him if I should, he simply shook his head and said, “Don’t”. He said there were many other directors to do such films but I was one of the few who had the opportunity to make large-scale films. I’m not bored with these films yet, but when that happens, I’m sure I’ll make a low-budget film. After all, the first film I wanted to make was a female-centric village love story with Revathy.

That’s interesting, considering some of your films (Indian, Mudhalvan, Anniyan) have slightly weak female roles?

See, all those films are hero-centric. I just travel with the script, and bring in women who elevate the hero, without unnaturally strengthening their roles. I have written strong female characters too, as in Kadhalan and Jeans. Amy Jackson’s character in I is pivotal. In fact, my first film, Gentleman, was born out of my agony when producers weren’t okay with my female-centric script. Here, take my anti-hero!

That free time you mentioned while making I…. did you manage to finish some other script?

I have almost finished three! I’m not sure which one I’ll start work on next though.Enthiran’s sequel maybe?Yes, I really want to make its sequel with Rajinikanth, but I don’t know if it will be next, or even if it will happen at all. For now, I’m waiting to hear from my producer about the release of I

----------


## House MD

> The elusive Shankar in an exclusive interview with Sudhir Srinivasan
> The buzz around I is growing by the minute. This has been the case with each of the 11 films you’ve directed so far. How do you manage to create such hype?
> I think it’s a result of my desire to deliver with each film I make. I feel I have to outdo my last film, and this causes the expectation you are talking about. Apart from viewing my film as a director, I also try to look at it as a viewer.
> And you’re confident that you represent the average viewer?
> 
> Why not? I have varied tastes. I love Hindustani music as much as I do gaana. I watch King Kong with the same interest as I do a Kurosawa film.
> 
> In trying to cater to the average viewer, do you sometimes feel the pressure to shoehorn elements that you think the audience may want—make the story grander, or shoot a song in an exotic location?
> 
> ...


Shankar saying I budget is less than 100 crores and it was producers fault in delay in shooting and even shankar doesn't know About "I" release date!!!!!!!!

----------


## GangsteR

> Shankar saying I budget is less than 100 crores and it was producers fault in delay in shooting and even shankar doesn't know About "I" release date!!!!!!!!


shooting timil budget issues oke vannittundu

----------


## Mattoraal

As per http://www.moviecrow.com/tamil/new-movies, 'I' release date is 21 Nov 2014.

----------


## ACME

Producer Aascar Ravichandran has confirmed that
the Vikram  Shankars I will have two special
premieres as speculated earlier. One premiere will
be held in Singapore and the other premiere will be
held in the U.S and hollywood legend Sylvester
Stallone will grace the occasion for the latter.
Meanwhile, Jackie Chan will be the chief guest of
the films Telugu audio launch in Hyderabad which
is expected to happen soon.
Aascar Ravichandran also revealed that he is
planning to release the film in 20,000 screens
across the globe. You have to remember that each
theatre can have several screens. So, the number
20,000 might go up several times more, if you take
the screens into account, says Ravichandran to a
daily . The film is currently under post-production
and slated for release next month.

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## xeon

Below 100 cr okke aanu budjet engil Hats off

----------


## Saathan

> Producer Aascar Ravichandran has confirmed that
> the Vikram – Shankar’s I will have two special
> premieres as speculated earlier. One premiere will
> be held in Singapore and the other premiere will be
> held in the U.S and hollywood legend Sylvester
> Stallone will grace the occasion for the latter.
> Meanwhile, Jackie Chan will be the chief guest of
> the film’s Telugu audio launch in Hyderabad which
> is expected to happen soon.
> ...


TN il okke max 800+ screens alle pattu...

----------


## ACME

> TN il okke max 800+ screens alle pattu...


 :Dntknw:  China okke ille..pinne enthayalum aduthonnum kaaNatha type release aavum...athrak hype und padathinu

----------


## singam

> TN il okke max 800+ screens alle pattu...


Proper releasing centers nokkuvanal athinekkal kuravu screens kanu...

----------


## Saathan

> China okke ille..pinne enthayalum aduthonnum kaaNatha type release aavum...athrak hype und padathinu


ennallum athinte pakuthide pakuthi polum kittilla  :Laughing:

----------


## ACME

> ennallum athinte pakuthide pakuthi polum kittilla


Pulli oragraham paranjathavum  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Namish

Any new updates :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## ghostrider999

> 


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Namish

> 


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> Pulli oragraham paranjathavum


oru 0 koodi poyataakum

----------


## Wake up

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## Wake up

Release enna..?

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Release enna..?


november parayunnu..aakumennu thonunilla

----------


## Wake up

> november parayunnu..aakumennu thonunilla


Ee year undaavan chance undo.?

----------


## GangsteR

> Ee year undaavan chance undo.?


christmas allenkil pongal

----------


## Wake up

> christmas allenkil pongal


Pongal next year alle..?

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> Pongal next year alle..?


athae.......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

# I - # Ladio song shoot image

----------


## GangsteR

'I' not getting released on November 14th too?
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, October 16, 2014]


Shankar’s dream project ‘I’ was initially slated to release
for Diwali, but due to the pending VFX works and dubbing
the release pushed the movie to next month. A few reports
claimed that Vikram is working hard to get the diction right
for the Hindi dubbing and post completing the work for
Hindi, he will start replicating it for the Telugu version as
well.
Now, a trusted source claims that the movie will be
delayed further, citing the audio launch of Telugu and the
world premieres. Aascar Ravichandran has invited Jackie
Chan to grace the Telugu audio ‘Manogarudu’ and the
makers are looking to release the movie on the 28th of
November in 14 languages all over the world in more than
15k cinema halls.

----------


## GangsteR

Diwali treat for Vikram’s fans

Vikram’s fans have an extra special reason to
celebrate this Diwali though his I will not hit the
marquee on that day as planned earlier.
Well, the reason that calls for a celebration is the I
audio launch. This grand event will be telecast on Jaya
TV on Diwali. The event, which was attended by the
Hollywood star Arnold Schwarzengger, Rajinikanth,
Puneet Rajkumar and others, will be telecast as special
Diwali program. It may be noted here that the I audio
launch happened last month at the Nehru Indoor
Stadium amidst a lot of fanfare.
Vikram’s fans are excited over this news indeed!

----------


## Saathan

> christmas allenkil pongal


pongal vare onnum pokathilla... nov end thanne kaanum...

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram to meet Arnold Schwarzenegger in California,
confirms Aascar



Arnold Schwarzenegger who visited Chennai for
the spectacular audio launch function of I could
not spend enough time with Vikram due to busy
commitments and a packed schedule. The
tinseltown was abuzz with reports that Arnold has
invited Vikram to meet him in California few weeks
back. Now, Aascar Ravichandran has confirmed
that the reports are indeed true. “Yes, Arnold has
invited Vikram to California. He will be meeting
him before the release of I, ” says Aascar.
Directed by Shankar, I is slated for release in
November and is arguable the much-awaited film
of the year. It has Vikram and Amy Jackson in lead
roles and Suresh Gopi, Upen Patel, Ram Kumar
and Ojas Rajani in important roles.

----------


## Ferno

Kola Waitinggg  :Band:  Rls ithu vare theerumanam aayile :(

----------


## ACHOOTTY

ee padam undu ennu paranjanallo varsham okke matiyathu...............ippo ithu ille?  ini ennanu.......

----------


## raamzcool

Deepavalikku trailer releasinu chance undoo...???

----------


## Nithz



----------


## michael

nov 21stinu padam release aayillenkil eniku theateril ninnu kaanaan patilla...

----------


## National Star

> pongal vare onnum pokathilla... nov end thanne kaanum...





> Kola Waitinggg  Rls ithu vare theerumanam aayile :(





> nov 21stinu padam release aayillenkil eniku theateril ninnu kaanaan patilla...





> Ee year undaavan chance undo.?





> christmas allenkil pongal


njan ee threadil orupaad thavana paranju ithinte release Februaryil aanennu..  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> njan ee threadil orupaad thavana paranju ithinte release Februaryil aanennu..


athu machantae guess matram allae...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## michael

> njan ee threadil orupaad thavana paranju ithinte release Februaryil aanennu..




urappaano...........

----------


## National Star

> athu machantae guess matram allae...


kanaaam...  :Laughing: 



> urappaano...........


enik theaterukarude aduthu ninnum kittiyathaanu ee vivaram.. theater AC akaanula nirdeshavum undu...

----------


## michael

> kanaaam... 
> 
> enik theaterukarude aduthu ninnum kittiyathaanu ee vivaram.. theater AC akaanula nirdeshavum undu...


padam kaanaanulla moham thalkaalam vendennu veykaam.........

----------


## GangsteR

A sneak peek - What does Shankar have in store in 'I'?
Oct 19, 2014


Shankar's films are always known for their grand songs and extravagant treatment. The same applies to his upcoming 'I' as well, and the songs in A.R.Rahman's score have turned out to be huge hits within a month of their release. The film is set for release towards November end and currently the final BGM work is happening along with other last-leg post production processes.
We have something interesting for you, related to I's
songs. Here we offer you a sneak peek on the 5 songs'
visuals and their respective situations in the movie.
Merasalayitten - This is the local North Madras number
where bodybuilder Lingesan, played by Vikram is smitten
by Amy Jackson, a hotshot model. The song features some
great work on animatronics, with a bike that Vikram rides,
transforming into Amy.
Pookkale Satru - This is a duet number shot in exotic
locations across China, with special visuals of Vikram
running on water.
Ennodu Nee Irundhaal - The much-discussed and much-
loved 'beast' song. Vikram's performance at the audio
launch for this number, says enough.
Aila Aila - This song would be like an extended ad
campaign with 7 ads and 7 related concepts showcased
within.
Ladio - This is the fashion song on the ramp featuring
models. Vikram, Amy and Upen Patel star in this number,
which was shot recently.

----------


## GangsteR

'I' is going to be epic
Oct 19, 2014


Extravaganza in his own way and pushing for perfection in his own style, Shankar known for his high budgets and exorbitant work, is now very interestingly crafting the art of filmmaking for his upcoming project 'I'. After working for two and half years for the film, the shoot was wrapped on September 24, 2014.
Now it is reported that the BGM Score of the movie is all
set to compliment the acting on screen. Pravin Mani one of
the favorite technicians for ARR, tweeted saying "I" score
commences :) gonna be #epic.
The movie previously was planned for a Diwali release but
now sources say that it will be released by November end.
'I' is also getting ready for a simultaneous release in
Telugu and Hindi, and the elaborate dubbing works
involved, are also being cited as a reason for the delay. As
reported earlier, Vikram himself is dubbing for the movie in
these languages as well.

----------


## GangsteR

> kanaaam... 
> 
> enik theaterukarude aduthu ninnum kittiyathaanu ee vivaram.. theater AC akaanula nirdeshavum undu...


kaananam  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

ARR @arrahman starts composing #I BackGround Score :

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Saathan

> ARR @arrahman starts composing #I BackGround Score :


ithu fake anu... BGM okke ARR nte studio il anu cheyunne...

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu fake anu... BGM okke ARR nte studio il anu cheyunne...


aa monitorilae picture kandappol enikku oru doubt undaarnu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
November will be a rare month for @arrahman fans..
Two of his movies - #KaaviyaThalaivan will release
on Nov 7th.. #I will rel on Nov 28th..

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ഷങ്കർ, വിക്രമിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരുക്കുന്ന
ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട ചിത്രം 'ഐ' ദീപാവലി റിലീസ്
ആയി എത്തില്ല എന്ന് ഉറപ്പായിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു.
എന്നാൽ ഇതേ സമയം ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ പോസ്റ്റ്
പ്രൊഡക്ഷൻ വർക്കുകൾ തകൃതിയായി നടക്കുക.
ഇപ്പോൾ ലഭിക്കുന്ന റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ
പ്രകാരം നവംബർ മാസത്തിൽ
ലോകത്താകമാനം ഇരുപതിനായിരത്തോളം തിയേറ്ററുകളിൽ
'ഐ' എത്തും.
തമിഴ്, തെലുങ്ക്,
ഹിന്ദി ഭാഷകളിലായി റിലീസാകുന്ന 'ഐ'യ്ക്ക്
വേണ്ടി മൂന്നു ഭാഷകളിലും വിക്രം തന്നെയാണ്
ശബ്ദം നൽകിയിരിക്കുന്നത്.
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ നല്ലൊരു ഭാഗം ചൈനയിൽ ആണ്
ഷൂട്ട് ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നത്. അതിനാൽ ചൈനീസ്
ഭാഷയിൽ ചിത്രം റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാനുള്ള
പദ്ധിതിയും നിർമ്മാതാവ് ആസ്കാർ
രവിചന്ദ്രനുണ്ട്.
കഴിഞ്ഞ ദീപാവലിക്ക് 'ഐ' തിയേറ്ററുകളിൽ
എത്തിക്കാനാണ് ഷങ്കർ ആദ്യം പ്ലാൻ
ചെയ്തിരുന്നത്. എന്നാൽ പ്രൊഡക്ഷൻ ഭാഗത്ത്
നിന്നുമുണ്ടായ ചില ബുദ്ധിമുട്ടുകളാണ്
ചിത്രം ഇത്രയും വൈകാൻ കാരണം എന്ന് ഷങ്കർ
ഈയിടെ ഒരു അഭിമുഖത്തിൽ പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നു. ഈ
സമയത്തിനിടയ്ക്ക് താൻ മൂന്നു തിരക്കഥകൾ
പൂർത്തിയാക്കിയെന്നും എന്നാൽ ഇതിൽ ഏത്
ആദ്യം ചെയ്യുമെന്ന് തീരുമാനിചിട്ടില്ല
എന്നും ഷങ്കർ പറയുന്നു.

----------


## GangsteR

PP in fast pace

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## raamzcool

Audio Launch function.....VIKRAM AS Beast...oru rakshayum illaaa.....the best function so faaar

----------


## anupkerb1

> PP in fast pace


uwaaa ithu kuree ketitundd...endhayalumm oct releak akajathu nanayii...nov 15 kazhinjatu releas ayal mati

----------


## GangsteR

> uwaaa ithu kuree ketitundd...endhayalumm oct releak akajathu nanayii...nov 15 kazhinjatu releas ayal mati


innu vallathum irangiyirunnenkil ....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ബോക്സ് ഓഫീസ് റെക്കോർഡുകളെ തയ്യാറായിക്കൊള്ളൂ.. "I" am Coming..

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Audio launch YouTube link ondo?

----------


## jobsp90

Audio Launch youtube undo???

----------


## jobsp90

ee padam enna release???Nov 28 ??

----------


## House MD

> ee padam enna release???Nov 28 ??


Athippol aarkkum ariyillaa... producer and shankar  also dunno about it.... official confirmation producer parayum..still not announced... illandu varunnathu okkae fake or rumours anu....

----------


## anupkerb1

> Athippol aarkkum ariyillaa... producer and shankar  also dunno about it.... official confirmation producer parayum..still not announced... illandu varunnathu okkae fake or rumours anu....


Shankarr ithu varee release date kurichuu parajatum polum ilaaaa ...diwali varum enu parajathuu producer aanuu...

& Vikram ela language dub cheythu voice poyi bed restl anenu ketuuu....

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
#I is on an aggressive promotion spree in
International Mkts.. #I 's teaser with English subs
playing in thtrs in North America showing #HNY

----------


## KRRISH2255

November 28nu Irangumoo... Linga 12thnu Undel Only 14 Days Gap... Pani Paalum...  :Moodoff:

----------


## GangsteR

> November 28nu Irangumoo... Linga 12thnu Undel Only 14 Days Gap... Pani Paalum...


ithippol @National Star paranja polae february aayirikkum

----------


## Manoj

> ithippol @National Star paranja polae february aayirikkum


Eppol irangiyalentha, irangunna annu podi pooram aayirikum,athu shanker padangalude pathivaanu....

----------


## Nithz



----------


## nmaks

*I audio Launch Jaya  TV kannichille?????*

----------


## Anu N

Nov 14 would be an ideal date..

----------


## GangsteR

> *I audio Launch Jaya  TV kannichille?????*


diwali day undaarnu..

----------


## GangsteR

> Eppol irangiyalentha, irangunna annu podi pooram aayirikum,athu shanker padangalude pathivaanu....


Dubbing hindi, English, Telugu, Tamil okae cheythu pavam vikram ipol restil aanu....post production work okae kazhiyum polae irikkum

----------


## GangsteR

> Nov 14 would be an ideal date..


Kaaviyatalaivan Anegan novemberil undu

----------


## Anu N

> Kaaviyatalaivan Anegan novemberil undu


pakshe novemberil irakkilyillel pinne decemberil Rajani movie ullathu kondu irakkaan pattilla...
Nov 7um avarkk consider cheyyaam...

----------


## GangsteR

> pakshe novemberil irakkilyillel pinne decemberil Rajani movie ullathu kondu irakkaan pattilla...
> Nov 7um avarkk consider cheyyaam...


iniyulla months pongal varae big films ellam rlz undu..so most probably pongal kazhinju nokkiyaal mathi

----------


## anupkerb1

> iniyulla months pongal varae big films ellam rlz undu..so most probably pongal kazhinju nokkiyaal mathi


AI vendiii  Pongal nerthee ayala matiyaranuu

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
Oscar Winner @arrahman 's upcoming #Tamil movie
release dates: #KaaviyaThalaivan - Nov 14th
#Lingaa - Dec 12th #I - Jan 14th 2015

----------


## akshaycool

Januaryoo.. wtf..iniyum wait cheyyaaan vayyaa..!!!

----------


## GangsteR

> Januaryoo.. wtf..iniyum wait cheyyaaan vayyaa..!!!


january irangiyaal bhagyam

----------


## asuyalu

:Laughing:  vishu timeil irangiyal bhagyam

----------


## michael

> january irangiyaal bhagyam


jan kaanilla janil ajith padam undu.........

----------


## KRRISH2255

> jan kaanilla janil ajith padam undu.........


Ajith Padam Maathram Allaa... Kamalhaasan Padam Koode Undaavum Chilappol Republlic Day Release... 
Randamathu Vanna Reportsil Paranja Pole Nov 14 Aayrunnu Safe Or Nov 21...

----------


## Inspector Balram

ith enna release

----------


## GangsteR

I Teaser crossed 8 Million views ..  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> I Teaser crossed 8 Million views ..


ivanmaarithu ithra nerathe irakkiyathenthinaa??  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Bunny

Tinju ini ee threadil pettu kidakkum enn prateekshayode...


Shankar is media hyped!!!

----------


## GangsteR

Will 'I' touch the 1 crore mark?


Shankar's 'I' has already created a great buzz not just in the Tamil Industry but also throughout the world. With Arnold Schwarzenegger attending the audio launch, it is no news that every single Shankar - Vikram fan is waiting for the movie's
release. From the technical team to the art team, Shankar has chosen the finest of people to deliver in his movie. The teaser and audio of 'I' were released on Sept 15th 2014.
In about one and a half months from the release of the
teaser, the views have touched over 8 million on YouTube,
a never-seen-before count for a South Indian film. This
count is considered massive and the expectations are also
increasing for the movie with every passing day.
If just the teaser can get such a great response, we
wonder how the response for the movie is going to be! The
movie is in its final leg of post-production, let's wait and
watch what this team has in store for all its fans. The
release date is yet to be officially announced.

----------


## GangsteR

> ivanmaarithu ithra nerathe irakkiyathenthinaa??


diwalikku irakkaan vendi allae  teaser n auduo launch oke pettennu nadatiyathu....

----------


## National Star

> Athippol aarkkum ariyillaa... producer and shankar  also dunno about it.... official confirmation producer parayum..still not announced... illandu varunnathu okkae fake or rumours anu....


February aanennu ethra thavana paranju macha...  :Laughing:

----------


## mallufan

> Tinju ini ee threadil pettu kidakkum enn prateekshayode...
> 
> 
> Shankar is media hyped!!!


thanne..Rajamouli is way better.. :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## anupkerb1

> ivanmaarithu ithra nerathe irakkiyathenthinaa??


U vendum vanaloo..hospital case elam kazhinjoo ...U ban cheythapol teaser vanirunnuu...ban kazhinjapol onum ilaaa....eni movie  release akannn bai vendum ban cheyandi varooo ?

----------


## GangsteR

> thanne..Rajamouli is way better..


@tinju.......

----------


## House MD

> February aanennu ethra thavana paranju macha...


Illa illaa illaa.. noooo..
 It will release before february

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Just in: I to release on Superstar Rajinikanth's birthday?
Oct 30, 2014


With movies like Lingaa, I, Yennai Arindhaal, Vishwaroopam 2,
Papanasam, Anegan and many other notable ventures gearing up for release, film buffs are sure to have an exciting times ahead.
Now we hear that Shankar’s magnum opus I is touted to release in the first half of December. Our sources close to the director have confirmed that the I team is planning for a December first
or second week release.
It is also being said that Rajini’s Lingaa might hit the
screens on 12 th December coinciding with the superstar’s
birthday. If that’s the case, then the film buffs would have
a double dhamaka of sorts in December with Lingaa and I
at the same time. Stay tuned for updates.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

ee padam varunnu ennu parajalle   varsham okke rls mattiyathu...............

----------


## saamy

ith rls akuo udane enganum :Doh:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Just in: I to release on Superstar Rajinikanth's birthday?Oct 30, 2014With movies like Lingaa, I, Yennai Arindhaal, Vishwaroopam 2,Papanasam, Anegan and many other notable ventures gearing up for release, film buffs are sure to have an exciting times ahead.Now we hear that Shankars magnum opus I is touted to release in the first half of December. Our sources close to the director have confirmed that the I team is planning for a December firstor second week release.It is also being said that Rajinis Lingaa might hit thescreens on 12 th December coinciding with the superstarsbirthday. If thats the case, then the film buffs would havea double dhamaka of sorts in December with Lingaa and Iat the same time. Stay tuned for updates.


Pinne...immini pulikum....

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_bAk...ature=youtu.be

----------


## veecee

>

----------


## anupkerb1

> ee padam varunnu ennu parajalle   varsham okke rls mattiyathu...............


fireman release ayalumm ithu release akunuu thonunuilaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Sreerag V S

ithu ena release? nov 14th alle?

----------


## anupkerb1

> ithu ena release? nov 14th alle?


Noo deepavalii releae ...agane alee producer parajathuu..athil oru changee ithu varee undayatilaaa

----------


## rajees

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=z0BR3SsJJIw

----------


## KulFy

ithu enna release....can't wait

----------


## Viru

* Making of I*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## michael

ithu enthayalum dec release kaanilla with linga janil ajith padam ullathekondu apozhum nokkenda ini feb nokkiyaal mathi alenkil april..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

AILA AILA ethra kettaalum mathi aakunilla  :Band:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Making video kidu  :Band:

----------


## Jason

> AILA AILA ethra kettaalum mathi aakunilla


aano.. enniku ettavum ishtapettathu Pookalle satru.. enna feeling aa paattinu.. pinne ennodu nee reprise..

----------


## Iam RMU

> thanne..Rajamouli is way better..


eath vakupil ane s.s.r way better akunathu? Both are two of the best film makers in india. Different theme select cheyunatil rajmoulik advantage und pakshe direction shankar ane better more than that indian & annyan standard ula rajmouli film magadheera matramanu. Bhaki elam pure commercial potboilers. !  so randu perkum avarudetaya strength and weaknes und. ! Njan randu perudem fan ane pakshe s.s.r way better en oke paranja  :Laughing:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Tinju ini ee threadil pettu kidakkum enn prateekshayode...Shankar is media hyped!!!


Arjune polathe established alatha starne vech gentleman b.b aaki. . ! Prabhu devaye polathe debutantne vech adutha block buster. More than that arjune vech edutha mudhalvan oru rajni padam aya padayapayude thot aduth vanu collection. Panam ozhukuna Bollywood industryk polum ayit ila entiran pole visual spectacle create cheyan. Ra one & krish 3 kandavark manasilakum shankarinte vela ,athum tamil cinemayude limitationel vech edutha padam. ! Media hype cheytenki athin shankar deserve cheyunund  :Cool:

----------


## GangsteR

> Making video kidu


njan ipol tannae oru 50 vattam kandittundu...

----------


## GangsteR

> Arjune polathe established alatha starne vech gentleman b.b aaki. . ! Prabhu devaye polathe debutantne vech adutha block buster. More than that arjune vech edutha mudhalvan oru rajni padam aya padayapayude thot aduth vanu collection. Panam ozhukuna Bollywood industryk polum ayit ila entiran pole visual spectacle create cheyan. Ra one & krish 3 kandavark manasilakum shankarinte vela ,athum tamil cinemayude limitationel vech edutha padam. ! Media hype cheytenki athin shankar deserve cheyunund


evideyum kuttam matram kandu pidikan ororuttar undu

----------


## mallufan

> eath vakupil ane s.s.r way better akunathu? Both are two of the best film makers in india. Different theme select cheyunatil rajmoulik advantage und pakshe direction shankar ane better more than that indian & annyan standard ula rajmouli film magadheera matramanu. Bhaki elam pure commercial potboilers. !  so randu perkum avarudetaya strength and weaknes und. ! Njan randu perudem fan ane pakshe s.s.r way better en oke paranja


Way better ennu paranjathu chumma tinjuvine ilakkan vendiyaanu.. :Smile: 
enikku thonniyittullathu technical perfection kooduthal ssr-nte padangalkku aanennanu..Magadheera mathramallallo..Eegayum kidilan alle?? Ini Baahubali varunnundu...athum super aayirikkum.. :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Way better ennu paranjathu chumma tinjuvine ilakkan vendiyaanu..enikku thonniyittullathu technical perfection kooduthal ssr-nte padangalkku aanennanu..Magadheera mathramallallo..Eegayum kidilan alle?? Ini Baahubali varunnundu...athum super aayirikkum..


eaga valiya sambhavam ayi thonyila. ! Ente fav magadheera, maryadharamana, chatrapati ! ! . . Bahubali will rock for sure . S.s.r  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

Ithu release aakumo?

----------


## K K R

Making video  :Ho:  Anyaayam  :Band:

----------


## Bunny

> Arjune polathe established alatha starne vech gentleman b.b aaki. . ! Prabhu devaye polathe debutantne vech adutha block buster. More than that arjune vech edutha mudhalvan oru rajni padam aya padayapayude thot aduth vanu collection. Panam ozhukuna Bollywood industryk polum ayit ila entiran pole visual spectacle create cheyan. Ra one & krish 3 kandavark manasilakum shankarinte vela ,athum tamil cinemayude limitationel vech edutha padam. ! Media hype cheytenki athin shankar deserve cheyunund


chakkin vechath ramun kondu....

bakki threadukalil tinjuvinte shalyam ozhivakkan ann ingane postiyath...appo ath dha ramu eetu pidichekkunu... :Phhhh:

----------


## KRRISH2255

Making Video... Anyaayam...  :Ho:  Shankar...  :salut:

----------


## K K R

> Making Video... Anyaayam...  Shankar...


Onnonnara saadhanam aayipoyee...vikram  :salut:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> eath vakupil ane s.s.r way better akunathu? Both are two of the best film makers in india. Different theme select cheyunatil rajmoulik advantage und pakshe direction shankar ane better more than that indian & annyan standard ula rajmouli film magadheera matramanu. Bhaki elam pure commercial potboilers. !  so randu perkum avarudetaya strength and weaknes und. ! Njan randu perudem fan ane pakshe s.s.r way better en oke paranja


Rajamouli uses almost indian expertise only whereas shankar heavily depends on foreigners...Athu oru negative onnum alla but just paranju ennu mathram

----------


## National Star

> ithu enthayalum dec release kaanilla with linga janil ajith padam ullathekondu apozhum nokkenda ini feb nokkiyaal mathi alenkil april..


ethra praavashyam njan paranju february release aanenu.. annividuthe oruthanum mind cheythilla..  :Laughing:

----------


## Iam RMU

> chakkin vechath ramun kondu....bakki threadukalil tinjuvinte shalyam ozhivakkan ann ingane postiyath...appo ath dha ramu eetu pidichekkunu...


tinjune polathe oru fan undnki shankarin keralatil haters association vare varum  :Laughing:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Rajamouli uses almost indian expertise only whereas shankar heavily depends on foreigners...Athu oru negative onnum alla but just paranju ennu mathram


 :Good:  point. . !

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Making Video.... :Ho: 
Shankar-Vikram :salut:

----------


## National Star

elaa sankar padangalum varumbol parayunna cliche.. ivideyum parayaam.. Tamil cinema ariyapedan pokunathu.. before I and after I...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> aano.. enniku ettavum ishtapettathu Pookalle satru.. enna feeling aa paattinu.. pinne ennodu nee reprise..


ellaam kidu aanu..

aadhyam merasalayitten aayirunu.. pinne ennodu aayi 2 versions um.. ath kazhinju pookale.. ippo aila aila.. chelappo aduthath ladio aayirikkum  

ivide pakshe ellaavarum aila aila aanu.. neram veluthaal raathri vare aarenkilum aayi aila um vachirikkunundakum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Way better ennu paranjathu chumma tinjuvine ilakkan vendiyaanu..
> enikku thonniyittullathu technical perfection kooduthal ssr-nte padangalkku aanennanu..Magadheera mathramallallo..Eegayum kidilan alle?? Ini Baahubali varunnundu...athum super aayirikkum..


RAJAMOULI padangal mattulla directors num cheyyaan pattunna tharathil aanu..
pulliyude filmography ennu vachaal ethaand ingane aanu... rajamanikam ,swapnakoodu,  udayananu tharam , banglore days , cid moosa , usthadh hotel, dhrishyam...  ingane consistent aayi pala tharathilulla hits.. pakshe ee oro padavum vere directors num pattum... athinekkal mele poya 2 padangal ennu pinneyum parayavunnath magadheera and eecha mathram aanu... ennaalum athonnum unthinkable alla.. shanker nte oro padavum puthiyoru milestone aanu.. vere oraalkum aa range il padam edukkaan pattilla..
ippo bahubali varumbol ulla expectations valiya set up il gambeera songs um fights um dialogs um racy script um okke aanu.. pakshe shanker padam varumbol ithenthaayirikkum ennaanu ellavarudeyum chindha.. athaanu shanker ne mattullavaril ninnum vyathastham aakkunnath

pinne oru industry kku appuram mattulla industries il valiya olam undakkan mattu stars/directors nu onnum kazhiyilla.. (ippo karanataka il rajamouli aayi varunnu) pakshe shanker enna otta aal mathram 4 industries ilum van sambhavam aanu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

trailer il 0.22 il kaanikkunnath enthaanu?

----------


## malikbhai

vikram  :salut:

----------


## michael

> ethra praavashyam njan paranju february release aanenu.. annividuthe oruthanum mind cheythilla..


njan mind cheythirunnu ningalodu chothikukeyum cheythu news engenae kitti ennu........

----------


## michael

> aano.. enniku ettavum ishtapettathu Pookalle satru.. enna feeling aa paattinu.. pinne ennodu nee reprise..



same here...........pookalse oru rekshayum illa... waiting for the visuals.......

----------


## GangsteR

I Hindi TeaseR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIvrt...ient=mv-google

----------


## ACME

> I Hindi TeaseR
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIvrt...ient=mv-google


Same as Tamil aaNo? Veruthe mobile bandwidth kalayandallo  :Hmmm:

----------


## GangsteR

> Same as Tamil aaNo? Veruthe mobile bandwidth kalayandallo


yes  ...     ....

----------


## ACME

> yes  ...     ....


 :Thnku:  :Thnku:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## anupkerb1

2014 release confirmed

----------


## ACME

> 2014 release confirmed


Link? Christmas aaNo?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> trailer il 0.22 il kaanikkunnath enthaanu?


Areyo (vikram?) Valichizhachu kondu povunnathalle?

----------


## Jason

> ellaam kidu aanu..
> 
> aadhyam merasalayitten aayirunu.. pinne ennodu aayi 2 versions um.. ath kazhinju pookale.. ippo aila aila.. chelappo aduthath ladio aayirikkum  
> 
> ivide pakshe ellaavarum aila aila aanu.. neram veluthaal raathri vare aarenkilum aayi aila um vachirikkunundakum


ella paatukal vechu nokkumpol aa pazhaya ar rahman music ullathu pookalle aanu.. bakki oru fusion type aa.. me too waiting for visuals

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Areyo (vikram?) Valichizhachu kondu povunnathalle?


whiskers kaanundo ?? beast ??  :Sleep:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> whiskers kaanundo ?? beast ??


Yes...yes....kalla punnara mon shankar....pattil mathram alle....appo beast oru character thanne???

----------


## GaniThalapathi

As of now Pongal Confirmd

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Yes...yes....kalla punnara mon shankar....pattil mathram alle....appo beast oru character thanne???


irangumbo ariyam  :Ahupinne:

----------


## anupkerb1

Dec 26 release ......

----------


## GangsteR

> Yes...yes....kalla punnara mon shankar....pattil mathram alle....appo beast oru character thanne???


athu suspense

----------


## SAM369

*News is coming in that Krishna District rights for Shankar`s `I` have been bagged by Kavuri Creations for 2.52 Cr ( Including all ). Robo collected 2.2 Cr Share here and only 6 filmscollected 2.52 cr+ whose list doesn`t include even this year`s biggest Hit Race Gurram. Its a shocking and mind blowing price purely believing in Shankar`s magic.*

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Audio function'nte full version youtube link enthelum ondo?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Audio function'nte full version youtube link enthelum ondo?


Nope...I Think TV Telecast Ithuvare Kazhinjitila...Jaya TV  :Sad:

----------


## Saathan

> As of now Pongal Confirmd





> Dec 26 release ......


 :Confused1:

----------


## raamzcool

> Nope...I Think TV Telecast Ithuvare Kazhinjitila...Jaya TV


Tv Telecast okke Deepavalikku kazhinjhu...!!!!

----------


## GangsteR

> Audio function'nte full version youtube link enthelum ondo?


Audio rlz diwali day jaya tvyil telecast cheythu....youtube link munpate pagesil post cheytittundu..check

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus
A Biggie likely to release once every two weeks!
#Lingaa - Dec 12th #I - Dec 25th #YennaiArindhaal
- Jan 10th #UttamaVillain - Jan 26th

----------


## GangsteR

I producer answers why the film's release is getting delayed !
Shankar & Chiyaan Vikram's I is the undoubtedly the most expected film, the fact that a mere 90 second teaser has amassed more than 8 million views in Youtube is a clear sign of the huge buzz around the film. Producer Aascar Ravichandran recently opened up to a daily on why the film's release is being delayed. Aascar said "If the film I was made for money then i would have released it a long time ago but the film has such herculean efforts of huge number of people and releasing the film in a hurry won't just be right. My one film (I) will make people talk about the 100 years of Tamil Cinema."
The I Producer went on reveal that he will soon announce the official release date.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ramesh @ rameshlaus
> A Biggie likely to release once every two weeks!
> #Lingaa - Dec 12th #I - Dec 25th #YennaiArindhaal
> - Jan 10th #UttamaVillain - Jan 26th


otta vedikk 3 pakshi  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

http://www.andhraboxoffice.com/info....&cid=8&fid=878

andhra theatrical mathram 35cr  :Band: 

 I am the boxofice BEAST  :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

I to release only on christmas ?

Well, the release date of Shankar's 'I' is unclear and the film is
getting postponed from every given tentative release date. Now, the latest from the trade circle is that the film will be released on Christmas day ie., December 25. Sources say
that if 'I' gets postponed again, the film might only release
for Pongal 2015.
It is said that AR Rahman has started composing
background score for the film and once the process gets
over, the team will formally announce the release date. We
hear that territory wise distribution of 'I' is happening in
Andhra and the film is getting sold for a better price than
Endhiran and some of the top Telugu films.
It has to be noted that the Tamil Nadu theatrical rights has
been sold Sushma Cine Arts while the Telugu version has
been bought by Mega Super Good films. ' I ' has Vikram,
Amy Jackson, Upen Patel, Santhanam, Ram Kumar and
many to its star cast. Produced by Aascar Ravichandran,
the film has cinematography by PC Sreeram and stunt
choreography by Anal Arasu.

----------


## GangsteR

IF 'I' WAS MADE FOR MONEY, I WOULD HAVE RELEASED IT LONG AGO - AASCAR

Shankar's I is the most awaited film in the Tamil industry, as film buffs all over the world are waiting for the release. The film is getting delayed for reasons best known to the team, as sources say that it has been pushed to Pongal 2015.
Recently, producer Aascar Ravichandran has opened up to
a daily over the delay in the film's release. The producer
said, "Releasing the film in a hurry wont be right. If 'I' was
made for money, I would have released it long ago. The
film has the tireless efforts of a huge number of people.
I'm telling you one thing, my one film will make people talk
about the 100 years of Tamil Cinema."
Aascar has concluded by saying that he will soon announce
the release date of the film, after confirming a smooth
release and gap to ensure a success. Lets wait and see as
to when the film will hit the screens.

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar’s I stuck in post- production delay?


Shankar’s I is arguably the most expected film of
the year with expectations riding high across the
board, from fans and the trade. The film has been
in the post-production for a long time and now
sources say a minimum of 4 weeks of work has
been pending from the VFX team. Shankar is
meticulously working in tandem to complete the
final copy, says a source. With all these post-
production delays piling up, the film’s release in
December looks bleak. If all goes well, the film
might see the light of day around Christmas or will
get postponed to the early days of 2015.
Produced by Aascar Ravichandran and directed by
Shankar, the film has Vikram and Amy Jackson in
lead roles and Ramkumar, Upen Patel, Ojas Rajani
and Suresh Gopi in important roles. It has music
by AR Rahman.

----------


## GangsteR

I Telugu rights for record price

Chiyaan Vikram's Shankar directed I has been one of the
most anticipated movies among trade and Indian cinema
lovers.
Produced by Aascar Ravichandran, I Telugu rights were
acquired by R.B. Chowdry and N.V. Prasad for about
Rs.30 Cr. Kavuri Creations has bought I distributions rights
for Krishna area for Rs.2.52 Cr, while I made a combined
business of Rs.5.75 Cr in Nizam, Krishna and Guntur.
The trailer and firstlook of the movie has got huge
reception throughout the world and has huge expectations.
Shankar's I post production is going on in full swing.
Starring Amy Jackson opposite Vikram, I is expected to
grace screens for Christmas [Dec 25] any lag in VFX works,
I will release for 2015 Pongal.

----------


## GangsteR

*I AUDIO LAUNCH* 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...VyDUGlyKKb5x6c

  @sethuramaiyer


    @Laleattan    @Don Mathew    @kunjumon    @Kashinathan
    @Jo Johnson    @KulFy    @PEACE THRU WAR    @chinju01
    @tinjuJISHNU    @David Billa    @KRRISH2255    @AjinKrishna
    @Balram
    @TWIST    @yodha007    @JIGSAW    @Mayavi 369    @MALABARI
    @SUDHI    @kireedam    @abcdmachan    @mukkuvan    @JJK
    @Chirakkal Sreehari    @MHP369    @Aattiprackel Jimmy
    @Frankenstein    @K K R    @MVP    @maryland    @Brother
    @ACHOOTTY    @ballu    @yash    @GaniThalapathi    @Gopikrishnan
    @dipu10    @wayanadan    @Vigathakumaran    @kandahassan
    @xeon    @plk    @Shivettan    @Saathan    @SadumoN    @singam
    @Spunky    @Viru    @Dylan
    @ThaLaPathi    @Bunny    @National Star    @jawoose    @kumar
    @ACME    @Digambaran    @visakh r    @OxY    @kevin    @sherlock
holmess    @Munaf ikka    @KHILADI    @baazigar89
    @sethuramaiyer
    @sreeoman    @Iyyer The Great    @firecrown    @Madhavanunni
    @KingOfKings    @Iam RMU    @ULTIMATE STAR    @Paapi8thstd
    @POKIRI    @Flackyz    @ITV    @michael    @loudspeaker    @rtrtrt
    @saamy    @arunkp    @firecrown    @nmaks    @Jaisonjyothi
    @sankarsanadh    @EK rules    @Nithz    @KeralaVarma
    @josemon17
    @PRINCE    @Deewana    @KoLLaM ShA    @amarnath    @avd
    @iddivettu shamsu    @Ravi Tharagan    @solomon joseph
    @BangaloreaN    @manuarjun    @bens    @STRANGER    @Spark
    @AnWaR    @PaandyNaattu Thangam    @moviebuff
    @Gafoorkadosth
    @JabbaR    @TWIST    @LALIKKA    @RAM KOLLAM    @Yuvaa
    @Saaradhi    @anupkerb1    @Naradhan    @KARNAN    @NANBAN
    @AslaN    @Karikamuri Shanmugan    @sarath k    @pammuty
    @ALEXI    @SAM369    @veecee    @ghostrider999    @PunchHaaji
    @san    @ikka    @kannan    @karthi007    @Bilalikka Rules    @Ava
    @rajivnedungadi    @mallufan    @VIJAYASURYA    @Kocherukkan
    @nryn    @jeeva    @Eazy04    @manuarjun    @Perumthachan
    @Rachu    @Hari    @Kareem    @abhimallu    @CHAKOCHI    @teegy
    @sha    @LOLan
    @Daniel John    @dQwellwisher    @sirius    @Jamesbond007
    @Manoj
    @gldnstar@4EVER    @Janapriyan    @MEGASTAR ROCKS
    @moovybuf    @Reporter    @classic    @MANNADIAR    @Hari Jith
    @sachinlal    @ParamasivaM    @HighnesS    @Jishnu Anand   @indi commandos    @J Square    @Mr Pokkiri    @MeoW

----------


## GangsteR

What spoils sport for 'I' delay?
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, November 05, 2014]


Undoubtedly, the entire film fraternity and the fans of Tamil
cinema all over the world are looking forward to see the
magic of Shankar on screen for a long time, but, the movie
is getting delayed for so many reasons. We tried to track
down what’s actually causing this delay and got to know
that the post-production works related to VFX are pending
big time, and it will take at least a month to trigger a
release.
If the post-production team sweat it out 24/7 from this
very second, the movie might hit the screens for Christmas;
if not it will get postponed for early part of 2015. ‘I’
features, Vikram & Amy Jackson in lead roles, and
Ramkumar, Upen Patel, and Ojas Rajani will be zeroing the
supporting casts. The movie has music by A.R. Rahman
and camera by, P.C. Sreeram.

----------


## GangsteR

'I' will make people talk about the 100 years of
Tamil Cinema - Ascar


In his recent interview, Shankar mentioned that 'I' could
have hit the screens last October itself, and he is waiting
for Aascar Ravichandran to announce the release date. The
media has raised the same question to Ravichandran and it
seems that he showed the clippings of ‘Mersalaayten’ song
and the people, who witnessed the same was completely
floored by looking at the quality of the song.
“Had I made 'I' only to increase my bank balance, I would
have released the movie long ago. All I can assure that, my
movie will make people talk about the 100 years of Tamil
cinema. As a team, we have spent close to 3 years for this
prestigious product, and I’m sure that, ‘I’ will be setting a
new benchmark in filmmaking,” – says Ravichandra.

----------


## ACME

> *I AUDIO LAUNCH* 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...VyDUGlyKKb5x6c


onnu odichu kandu...making video kazhinju thalaivar rajniyude expression  :salut:  arnold aduthek chennappo aa bodybuildersnte santhosham  :salut:

----------


## GangsteR

‘I’ fetches solid price for rights in AP


Vikram and Amy Jackson’s ‘I’ is doing very good business
in Andhra Pradesh even though there is uncertainty over
the release dates. The movie has good craze among youth
and as a result, distributors are paying high prices for the
film.
Nizam, Krishna and Guntur rights went for the combined
price of about 5.75 crores! This is a virtually unheard of
amount for a dubbing movie rights and it is causing some
curiosity among buyers and distributors of other areas.
As always, Shankar is expected unleash a graphics marvel
in the movie and Vikram’s werewolf character is a special
highlight. Rahman has composed the music and Weta
Studios of New Zealand has assisted in the effects
department.

----------


## GangsteR

> onnu odichu kandu...making video kazhinju thalaivar rajniyude expression  arnold aduthek chennappo aa bodybuildersnte santhosham


vikram beast getup enganundaarnu

----------


## ACME

> vikram beast getup enganundaarnu


big screenil nannavum..ithu stage performance alle..effect pora

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

Suresh annanu shankar Thanks parayundallo.. Sankar-AR Rahman movies'le hit song Chain unde athu kidilam ayitunde..

----------


## ghostrider999



----------


## ACME

> 


Entha kaaranam?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## ghostrider999

> Entha kaaranam?


http://www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bi...750705&tabId=3  :Proof:

----------


## Don Mathew

Ai songs  :Puke:

----------


## GangsteR

> Suresh annanu shankar Thanks parayundallo.. Sankar-AR Rahman movies'le hit song Chain unde athu kidilam ayitunde..


audio launchil aano thx paranjathu  :Dntknw:

----------


## GangsteR

> http://www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bi...750705&tabId=3


plz translate.....

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> audio launchil aano thx paranjathu


Athe audio lauch'l

----------


## Daniel John

SGde oru still polum vanilalo anger ee padathil undo

----------


## ACME

> SGde oru still polum vanilalo anger ee padathil undo


Central character aaNu..vikraminekal kooduthal transformationum..look okke suspense aaNu

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> SGde oru still polum vanilalo anger ee padathil undo


Audio launch function'il Shankar paranjello gopi annante peru..

----------


## SAM369

*35 Cr Pre-Release Business for 'I'


It has now become very clear that Shankar`s `I` will be going for all time record price for a Dubbed film in AP/N. The film`s Ceeded Rate ( to sold out different Districts ) has been quoted as a minimum of 7.2 Cr by the concerned people handling its Business here. It is fetching sensational rates in Andhra too and Total Andhra Districts will now fetch over 15Cr Easily and Nizam is expected to be an Advance deal for over 12-13 Cr. `I` all put together is set to do around 35Cr Pre Release Business in AP/Nizam for Theatricals alone!.This is pure Shankar Magic, as the previous highest for dubbed being his Robo at 27Cr Pre-release Biz and its Total AP/N share is 37Cr appx. A repeat of it will do for `I` but Vikram is no Rajini and Release Date is going to be big factor too.*

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram opens up on I's delay!

Shankar's I is taking longer than expected to hit the screens. The film, which was originally supposed to release for Diwali is now getting postponed without a fixed release date. Though sources say that the film will finally release for Christmas, there is nothing concrete about it.
Asking the hero Chiyaan Vikram about the delay, the actor
opened up by saying that there is no hurry and they aren't
competing with any other film. “The film’s post-production
and special-effects are taking longer than expected. It has
very complicated effects. Plus, we are dubbing the film in
multiple languages. We are working round-the-clock," he
said to a daily.
Producer Aascar Ravichandran is planning a mammoth
release for the film in over 5000 screens worldwide.
Directed by Shankar, I is publicized as India's most
expensive film.

----------


## Saathan

> 


amyyy  :Wub:

----------


## Saathan

> Ai songs


macha pedikkanda... kurachu kazhiyumpol addict ayi kollum  :Laughing:

----------


## Suneer

aa devil vesham songil maathram aanelle  :Sad:

----------


## GangsteR

There is no hurry to release the movie - Vikram
‘I’ could well end up being the number of days ever taken
for a movie to release from its inception. There were so
many reports stating what could be the reason for ‘I’
delay, and we published that it is because of post-
production works and the movie will either release for
Christmas or for Pongal, 2015.
Now, Chiyaan Vikram himself has clarified on the same by
mentioning, "there is no hurry and they aren't competing
with any other film. “The film’s post-production and
special-effects are taking longer than expected. It has very
complicated effects. Plus, we are dubbing the film in
multiple languages. We are working round-the-clock," he
said in a day.
It is worth waiting for something special; let’s think that
‘I’ will produce a never seen before magic,

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

വിക്രം - ശങ്കര് ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട ചിത്രം "ഐ"യുടെ റിലീസ് വീണ്ടും നീളുന്നു .. ജനുവരി 14ലാണ് പുതിയ ഡേറ്റ് ..

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> വിക്രം - ശങ്കര് ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട ചിത്രം "ഐ"യുടെ റിലീസ് വീണ്ടും നീളുന്നു .. ജനുവരി 14ലാണ് പുതിയ ഡേറ്റ് ..


Ithu @National Star paranjathu thaneeya sathyam enna thonunne.....february release avar nerathe urappichathanu.....distribution via theatre chartingum thudangi kanum.....ithoke athuvare padam live aaki nirthanulla ideas aanu....

----------


## asuyalu

> Ithu @National Star paranjathu thaneeya sathyam enna thonunne.....february release avar nerathe urappichathanu.....distribution via theatre chartingum thudangi kanum.....ithoke athuvare padam live aaki nirthanulla ideas aanu....


sathyam !! feb release ennu urapichu thanne aayirikkum promos thudangiyathu  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithu @National Star paranjathu thaneeya sathyam enna thonunne.....february release avar nerathe urappichathanu.....distribution via theatre chartingum thudangi kanum.....ithoke athuvare padam live aaki nirthanulla ideas aanu....


yaah... feb apt date aanu, ella big moviesum irangi kazhiyum solo rlz kittum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ഷങ്കർ - വിക്രം ടീമിന്റെ ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട
ചിത്രം 'ഐ'യുടെ റിലീസ് തീയതി ഇത്
വരെ തീരുമാനിച്ചിട്ടില്ല. എന്നാൽ
പോലും ചിത്രത്തെ ചുറ്റിപ്പറ്റി വരുന്ന
വാർത്തകളും മറ്റും ഇപ്പോഴും 'ഐ'
യെ ലൈം ലൈറ്റിൽ തന്നെ നിർത്തുന്നു.
ഒരേ സമയം തമിഴ്, തെലുങ്ക്, ഹിന്ദി തുടങ്ങിയമൂന്നു
ഭാഷകളിലായിട്ടാകും ചിത്രം റിലീസ് ആകുക.
'ഐ'യുടെ ആന്ധ്രയിലെ വിതരണാവകാശമാണ്
ഇപ്പോൾ വാർത്തകളിൽ ഇടം നേടുന്നത്.
മെഗാ സൂപ്പർ ഗുഡ് ഫിലിംസിന്റെ എൻ വി പ്രസാദ്
'ഐ'യുടെ തെലുങ്ക്
പതിപ്പിലെ വിതരണാവകാശം സ്വന്തമാക്കിയത്
30 കോടി രൂപയ്ക്കാണ് എന്നാണ് റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ.
'ഐ'യുടെ സാറ്റലൈറ്റ് അവകാശം ജയ
ടി വി സ്വന്തമാക്കിയത് 25 കോടി രൂപയ്ക്കാണ്
എന്ന് നേരത്തെ തന്നെ ഞങ്ങൾ റിപ്പോർട്ട്
ചെയ്തിരുന്നതാണ്.
'ഐ'യുടെ തെലുങ്ക് പതിപ്പിന്റെ സാറ്റലൈറ്റ്
അവകാശം സ്വന്തമാക്കാൻ ഒരു പ്രമുഖ തെലുങ്ക്
ചാനൽ മുന്നോട്ട് വന്നിട്ടുണ്ട്. 7 കോടി രൂപയാണ്
ചാനൽ, നിർമ്മാതാക്കൾക്ക് ഓഫർ ചെയ്യുന്നത്.
എന്നാൽ 10 കോടി വരെ ചിത്രത്തിന്
ലഭിക്കും എന്നാണ് അടുത്ത വൃത്തങ്ങൾ
സൂചിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. തെലുങ്ക് സൂപ്പർ താരങ്ങളായ
മഹേഷ് ബാബു, പവൻ കല്യാണ്
എന്നിവരുടെ ചിത്രങ്ങൾക്കാണ് സാധാരണ
ഇത്രയും വലിയ തുക സാറ്റലൈറ്റ്
അവകാശമായി ലഭിക്കാറുള്ളത്.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> aa devil vesham songil maathram aanelle


trailer  kaanooo 0.22   :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ai songs


aila aila - kikkidu
ennod - kikkidu
pookale - kikkidu
merasalayitten-kidu
ladio-ok

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ITV

> SGde oru still polum vanilalo anger ee padathil undo


Suresh Gopi undu
Pulli padathinte marketing programmesil pankedukkillaannu aadyame paranjirunnu  to Shankar

----------


## House MD

Ithraykonnum hype koduthu viewersne wait cheyyikkan padilla...that will surely affect its theatre run... and if they were planning to release next year why news and promos of releasing it on deewali... release date almost deewali aennu paranjittu pongal kazhinju irakkiyal athu initial affect cheyyum.... fans wait cheythu maduthu ippol thannae...

----------


## SAM369

*Shankar's #I Karnataka for 7cr bought by group of distributors led by Raj.*

----------


## SAM369

*The Karnataka Rights of Shankar`s I, have now been snapped up for 7Cr NRA by Gokul Raj and Group of Distributors. The Rights includes all Language Theatricals in the state excluding Raichur, Koppal & Bellary Districts. This is an all time record price for a Tamil film. With this record deal it seems, Shankar`s I added close to 47 Cr appx to its business from AP/N, KA & Kerala alone. TN business is still pending and Rest of India will be sold to a Hindi buyer including Hindi satellite which will contribute over 10-12 Cr easily. As for Overseas, makers are looking for a Big Name and it is expected to be over 12-15 Cr without China. The film`s WW theatrical only Pre-release Business without China might be around 110 Cr appx.*

----------


## Saathan

> Ithu @National Star paranjathu thaneeya sathyam enna thonunne.....*february release avar nerathe urappichathanu.....*distribution via theatre chartingum thudangi kanum.....ithoke athuvare padam live aaki nirthanulla ideas aanu....


angane akan chance illa... diwali allenkil diwali kazhinju irakkan ayirikkum plan cheythathu pinne work finish akathondu late ayathakum... 
Feb release anekil enthina 5 month munpu thanne songs/teaser okke irakkunne... angane ithu vare aarum cheythu kandittilla...

----------


## ITV

> angane akan chance illa... diwali allenkil diwali kazhinju irakkan ayirikkum plan cheythathu pinne work finish akathondu late ayathakum... 
> Feb release anekil enthina 5 month munpu thanne songs/teaser okke irakkunne... angane ithu vare aarum cheythu kandittilla...


No, ithupoloru padam orikkalum oru producer solo release and a safe run for atleast 3 weeks nokkaathe irakkillaannu sure aanu, athum multiple languagesil

Oru song shoot cheyyaathe audio release cheythathu thanne athu urappichaayirunnu

Oru festival release nokkenda as it will make a reduction in number of screens for co-releases

February thanne pratheekshikkaam as athu kazhinjaal pinne March last week vacation time vare major releases undaakaan chance illa

----------


## Don Mathew

> macha pedikkanda... kurachu kazhiyumpol addict ayi kollum


Ee pratheekshayumayi oru masamayittu kelkunund...ippozhum  :Puke:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> angane akan chance illa... diwali allenkil diwali kazhinju irakkan ayirikkum plan cheythathu pinne work finish akathondu late ayathakum... 
> Feb release anekil enthina 5 month munpu thanne songs/teaser okke irakkunne... angane ithu vare aarum cheythu kandittilla...


Diwali Release Orikkalum Planned Aayrunnillaaa... Shooting Polum Baaki Undaayrunnu... 
Athu Njan Appole Paranjatha... Padam Hype Koodan Vendi Aanu Pettannu Release Enna Stratergy Vannathu...

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Digambaran

> Ithraykonnum hype koduthu viewersne wait cheyyikkan padilla...that will surely affect its theatre run... and if they were planning to release next year why news and promos of releasing it on deewali... release date almost deewali aennu paranjittu pongal kazhinju irakkiyal athu initial affect cheyyum.... fans wait cheythu maduthu ippol thannae...


I think it was a deliberate ploy. Padathinu iniyum cash venamennu thonunnu... Athinu vendi pettanoru music release sangadipichu hype kooti athuvazhi area-rights nalloru amountinu vilkaan pattiyille? Athuvazhi producer got precious amount of funding as well.

Pinne don't think a bit of delaying is going to work adversely. "Dated" ennoru feel undavaan chance illatha sthithikk.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

*Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
What a song! Saw a sneek peek of #I song
#Mersalaayitten . @Shankarshanmugh best when it
comes 2 song storyboard &Visualisation 1/3

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#I #Mersalaayitten #Vikram dream song & his
expressions &Craze 4 @iamAmyJackson beautifully
brought out, every frame something different.2/3

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#I song #Mersalaayitten superbly picturised
@pcsreeram , Chennai background. Kapilan
lyrics , @arrahman score & @anirudhofficial voice.
3/3*

----------


## Nithz



----------


## anupkerb1

> 


Arokeyoo parajirunnuuu Selfiee Pullu kazhinjatee AI kanoo ennuu...selfiee Pullu polumm 2nd annuu kathi trackl :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR

Release date of 'I' still uncertain


Audiences have to wait a little longer to watch filmmaker
Shankar's Tamil magnum opus "I" in cinemas as its
release is getting delayed due to special effects work and
dubbing in multiple languages.
Starring Vikram, "I" was scheduled to release for Pongal
next year, which now seems doubtful.
"The makers are spending a lot of time on the special
effects and getting the film dubbed in multiple languages.
This might push the release date further by a few weeks.
Shankar sir is a perfectionist, so he prefers taking his time
to produce a satisfying product," a source from the film's
unit told.
"I" is expected to be released in over five languages
Touted to be made around on a budget of Rs. 100 crore,
the shooting of the film was recently completed after being
on floors for over two years.
Also starring Amy Jackson and Upen Patel, nearly fifty
percent of "I" was shot in China. Actor Vikram lost nearly
about 50 kg for his role in the film.

----------


## GangsteR

> Arokeyoo parajirunnuuu Selfiee Pullu kazhinjatee AI kanoo ennuu...selfiee Pullu polumm 2nd annuu kathi trackl


irangiya annu muthalku I songs 1st positionil tanneyaanu

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Ferno

Ithinte Rls ithu vare theerumanam aayile :(

----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR'S I PUSHED TO FEB 2015?


Though I's shoot has been wrapped up well in advance, the post production process is taking longer than expected, leaving the release in hanging. A.lot of scenes in the film involve extreme visual effects, which is pushing the film further.
Sources say that I has now been postponed to February
2015, as there is a lot of work left to be completed.
Though the team is running from pole to post in order to
complete the film, things will take time and hence the
delay.
Directed by Shankar, I has Vikram, Amy Jackson, Upen
Patel and others to its starcast. The film is made on a
massive scale, with Aascar Ravichandran bankrolling it.

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithinte Rls ithu vare theerumanam aayile :(


ini ithu ividae chotikaruthu  :Hammer:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ithintae trailer n making maari maari etra kandittum mathi aakunilla...

----------


## anupkerb1

Producer anounce cheythaa pole deepavaliku tane release kanumayirikum ?

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
#Tollywood sources are confirming #I 's release for
Christmas - Dec 25th 2014!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
This X'Mas will not have @mammukka or
 @mohanlal release. In Kerala wait is 4 #Lingaa -Dec
12, #PK -Dec 19 & they r saying #I on Dec 25.
WOW

----------


## House MD

> Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
> This X'Mas will not have @mammukka or
>  @mohanlal release. In Kerala wait is 4 #Lingaa -Dec
> 12, #PK -Dec 19 & they r saying #I on Dec 25.
> WOW


Uvvu uvvaa.... kettitundu kettitundu...

----------


## House MD

Latest news guys.... shankar wants I to be made in 3D.. little superman-nodu compete cheyyan another 3D...   :Girl Mad:  :Sarcastic Hand:  :Badpc:

----------


## House MD

> Latest news guys.... shankar wants I to be made in 3D.. little superman-nodu compete cheyyan another 3D...


Ithippol interstellar movie plot polae akum... I release cheyyumpozhekkum vikram aged ayi field out ayittundavum...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Latest news guys.... shankar wants I to be made in 3D.. little superman-nodu compete cheyyan another 3D...


uvva uvva  :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Saathan

> Latest news guys.... shankar wants I to be made in 3D.. little superman-nodu compete cheyyan another 3D...


Endhiran um angane oru news kettirunnu...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz

During I Shooting

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

- Radio Aircheck Data
- Buzz amidst social networks
- Online streaming and downloads
- Pre or post release popularity
Here is the complete list,
1) Mersalaayiten – I – AR Rahman
2) Yaarumilla – Kaaviyathalaivan – AR Rahman
3) Naan Nee - Madras - Santosh Narayan
4) Aathi – Kaththi - Anirudh
5) Pesadhe - Thirudan Police - Yuvan Shankar Raja
6) Ippadiye - Poojai - Yuvan Shankar Raja
7) Oruthi Mele – Jeeva – D. Imman
 :Cool:  Selfie Pulla – Kaththi – Anirudh
9) Pookale Sattru Oyivedungal – I – AR Rahman
10) Kaligalam - Nerungi Vaa Muthamidadhe - Madley Blues
Upcoming Albums : AR Rahman's Lingaa, Harris Jayaraj's
Anegan, Yuvan Shankar Raja's Idam Porul Eval, D.
Imman's Kayal and more..

----------


## Perumthachan

hope the news is fake!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> hope the news is fake!


rajniyum koode undenkil aamir nu 1st 1000cr grosser nte bhagamaakam  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> hope the news is fake!


macha ithu ennatta newsa?

----------


## GangsteR

> rajniyum koode undenkil aamir nu 1st 1000cr grosser nte bhagamaakam


atrayokae veno

----------


## K K R

> macha ithu ennatta newsa?


Innathe TOI yil vannathaanu

----------


## GangsteR

> Innathe TOI yil vannathaanu


kurachu months munpu  ee news vannataanu..annu fake report ennu paranju vannirunnu...dhe ipom veendum kutti pokkiyo..sambhavam satyam aanenkil  :Band:

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Perumthachan

> rajniyum koode undenkil aamir nu 1st 1000cr grosser nte bhagamaakam


thirichu para machaane. Ra-One ilum Chennai Expressilum SRK Rajniye koottupidichu. ithippo, Robot 2 Shankar-Rajni team aaloyichittaayirukkumello Aamir ne choose cheythathu. Rajinyude hero veshatthinu Aamir nte villain vesham aane, aamirnte koode rajnikku ettavum valiya BB. pinne, fake news aayirikkumennaa enikkippazhum thonnunnathu.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> 


beastintae irippidam...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> thirichu para machaane. Ra-One ilum Chennai Expressilum SRK Rajniye koottupidichu. ithippo, Robot 2 Shankar-Rajni team aaloyichittaayirukkumello Aamir ne choose cheythathu. Rajinyude hero veshatthinu Aamir nte villain vesham aane, aamirnte koode rajnikku ettavum valiya BB. pinne, fake news aayirikkumennaa enikkippazhum thonnunnathu.


ithu nadannaal indian film historiyilae all tym blockbuster aakumennu urappaanu....

----------


## Perumthachan

> ithu nadannaal indian film historiyilae all tym blockbuster aakumennu urappaanu....


film nadakillenna kaaryam urappalle... fake news aayittaa enikku thonniyathu...
Lingaa + PK promotion purpose...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> atrayokae veno


kurachu paranjathaa..

endhiran ippol aanenkil tamil/telugu versions mathram 400cr+ ww ethum ennurappaanu..

dhoom3 kku 500cr edukkamenkil athinekkal gambeera kannu thallippikkal padam edukkunna shanker nte padathinu hindiyil 600cr edukkaan easy aayi pattum.. 3idiots pole genuine atbb aayirikkum.. easy aayi 600cr+ edukkum.

pinne rajni+bolly superstar hype vere

ithonnum koodaathe 300cr nu mukalil budget um pratheekshikkaam.. pinne enthaayirikkum kaanuka ennu parayaan undo? 1000cr gross okke pullu pole edukkum.. ippol thudangiyaal minimum 2yrs kazhinjaal alle padam irangoo.. appol 1500cr aayennum varaam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ithu nadannaal indian film historiyilae all tym blockbuster aakumennu urappaanu....


sholay ippozhaanenkil oru 1000cr grosser aayirikkum ennu thonunu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> thirichu para machaane. Ra-One ilum Chennai Expressilum SRK Rajniye koottupidichu. ithippo, Robot 2 Shankar-Rajni team aaloyichittaayirukkumello Aamir ne choose cheythathu. Rajinyude hero veshatthinu Aamir nte villain vesham aane, aamirnte koode rajnikku ettavum valiya BB. pinne, fake news aayirikkumennaa enikkippazhum thonnunnathu.


shanker factor aanu ettavum valuth

shanker + south superstar + bolly superstar .. angane oru padam vannaal ath maha sambavam aakum.
south star rajni aanenkil parayanumilla

----------


## Perumthachan

> kurachu paranjathaa..
> 
> endhiran ippol aanenkil tamil/telugu versions mathram 400cr+ ww ethum ennurappaanu..
> 
> dhoom3 kku 500cr edukkamenkil athinekkal gambeera kannu thallippikkal padam edukkunna shanker nte padathinu hindiyil 600cr edukkaan easy aayi pattum.. 3idiots pole genuine atbb aayirikkum.. easy aayi 600cr+ edukkum.
> 
> pinne rajni+bolly superstar hype vere
> 
> ithonnum koodaathe 300cr nu mukalil budget um pratheekshikkaam.. pinne enthaayirikkum kaanuka ennu parayaan undo? 1000cr gross okke pullu pole edukkum.. ippol thudangiyaal minimum 2yrs kazhinjaal alle padam irangoo.. appol 1500cr aayennum varaam


nadidikaattu cinemayil daasanum vijayaneyum orma varunnu. 
"ippo randu pashukal alle, athu naalaayi, patthaayi, anbathaayi, nooraayi!"

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> nadidikaattu cinemayil daasanum vijayaneyum orma varunnu. 
> "ippo randu pashukal alle, athu naalaayi, patthaayi, anbathaayi, nooraayi!"


aamir + rajni + shanker vannaal 150 cr mukki mooli ethikkaam... pore .. samadhanam aayille

----------


## Perumthachan

> aamir + rajni + shanker vannaal 150 cr mukki mooli ethikkaam... pore .. samadhanam aayille


sho! enthu patti? ningalu pettenangane pidividunna aal allalo?

----------


## anupkerb1

> atrayokae veno



Eganee oru project undayal ...athu release akan minimum oru 5 year edukum...apolekum malayalam 100cr club join cheythu kanum ...  Bolywud 1000+ gross elamm sarvasadaranam ayii kanum ,athum alenkil bolywud industry tanee kalaharnapetu poyitundakum ... onum parayan patilaaa ...

----------


## GangsteR

Aamir Khan to act in 'Enthiran' sequel?
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, November 15, 2014]


Shankar has been contemplating with the sequel of
‘Enthiran’ for a couple of years and he’s been waiting for an
approval from Rajinikanth to kick start the project. But, the
latest development is, Bollywood Superstar, Aamir Khan has
heard the script and given a green signal to Shankar to
proceed with the movie. However, the news is not official
and we are waiting to get a concrete information from
Shankar or Aamri’s camp.
Aamir Khan is currently busy promoting ‘PK’ and he is also
done with ‘Satyameva Jayate’ series. On the other hand,
Shankar is on the verge of completing ‘I’ and the possibility
of Shankar directing Aamir Khan is pretty much on the
cards. Stay tuned to get more updates on this exciting
news.

----------


## GangsteR

> film nadakillenna kaaryam urappalle... fake news aayittaa enikku thonniyathu...
> Lingaa + PK promotion purpose...


kurachenkilum satyam kaanum allaandu inganae oru news varumo

----------


## GangsteR

> kurachu paranjathaa..
> 
> endhiran ippol aanenkil tamil/telugu versions mathram 400cr+ ww ethum ennurappaanu..
> 
> dhoom3 kku 500cr edukkamenkil athinekkal gambeera kannu thallippikkal padam edukkunna shanker nte padathinu hindiyil 600cr edukkaan easy aayi pattum.. 3idiots pole genuine atbb aayirikkum.. easy aayi 600cr+ edukkum.
> 
> pinne rajni+bolly superstar hype vere
> 
> ithonnum koodaathe 300cr nu mukalil budget um pratheekshikkaam.. pinne enthaayirikkum kaanuka ennu parayaan undo? 1000cr gross okke pullu pole edukkum.. ippol thudangiyaal minimum 2yrs kazhinjaal alle padam irangoo.. appol 1500cr aayennum varaam


ithokkae kelkan nalla rasam undu  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

> sholay ippozhaanenkil oru 1000cr grosser aayirikkum ennu thonunu


bollywoodintae ipozhatae avasta vechu disaster aakanaa koodutal chance

----------


## GangsteR

> Eganee oru project undayal ...athu release akan minimum oru 5 year edukum...apolekum malayalam 100cr club join cheythu kanum ...  Bolywud 1000+ gross elamm sarvasadaranam ayii kanum ,athum alenkil bolywud industry tanee kalaharnapetu poyitundakum ... onum parayan patilaaa ...


ithil avasanam paranjathu udanae nadakkum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## nmaks



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> bollywoodintae ipozhatae avasta vechu disaster aakanaa koodutal chance


sholay kandittilla alle.. eth kalathum ath no:1 aayirikkum.

pinne.. njan paranjath athalla..  annathe BO performance ippozhaanenkil 1000cr+ varum ennaanu.

annathe ATBB mukkadar ka sikkandhar , amar akbar antony okke sholay ude 1st run te pakuthi collxn ulloo.. sholay repeat runs il 1st run nekkal collxn vannittund.. 
MKS ippo aanenkil 500cr enkil sholay 2000cr +  :Adhupinne:  .. koodi poyo.. ?? 1000cr urappanu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ithokkae kelkan nalla rasam undu


common sense use cheyy..

north 3idiots + south endhiran + overseas ippozhathe ticket rates il 1000cr il nilkumo?
3idiots ilum valare mukalil aayirikum shanker nte 300cr padam northil..

----------


## kandahassan

> sholay kandittilla alle.. eth kalathum ath no:1 aayirikkum.
> 
> pinne.. njan paranjath athalla..  annathe BO performance ippozhaanenkil 1000cr+ varum ennaanu.
> annathe ATBB mukkadar ka sikkandhar , amar akbar antony okke sholay ude 1st run te pakuthi collxn ulloo.. sholay repeat runs il 1st run nekkal collxn vannittund.. 
> MKS ippo aanenkil 500cr enkil sholay 2000cr +  .. koodi poyo.. ?? 1000cr urappanu



I support tinju .........

----------


## kandahassan

Avg padam aaya dhoom 3 500 crore kadanenkil ee padathinu 1000 crore sure any..rajini + amir +Shankar  :Band:

----------


## National Star

> thirichu para machaane. Ra-One ilum Chennai Expressilum SRK Rajniye koottupidichu. ithippo, Robot 2 Shankar-Rajni team aaloyichittaayirukkumello Aamir ne choose cheythathu. Rajinyude hero veshatthinu Aamir nte villain vesham aane*, aamirnte koode rajnikku ettavum valiya BB*. pinne, fake news aayirikkumennaa enikkippazhum thonnunnathu.


 :Ennekollu:  :ennelollu:

----------


## Perumthachan

> :ennelollu:


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
#I : Music Dir #ARR has delivered BGM for 6 reels
and working on the rest.. Producer
#AascarRavichandran is confident of Christmas
release..

----------


## GangsteR

> sholay kandittilla alle.. eth kalathum ath no:1 aayirikkum.
> 
> pinne.. njan paranjath athalla..  annathe BO performance ippozhaanenkil 1000cr+ varum ennaanu.
> 
> annathe ATBB mukkadar ka sikkandhar , amar akbar antony okke sholay ude 1st run te pakuthi collxn ulloo.. sholay repeat runs il 1st run nekkal collxn vannittund.. 
> MKS ippo aanenkil 500cr enkil sholay 2000cr +  .. koodi poyo.. ?? 1000cr urappanu


sholay oru class padam aanu no doubt...athu kondu bollywoodil ipol irangiyaal 1000cr oke kittumennu karutunilla.... bollywoodintae taste oke maari bhai

----------


## GangsteR

> common sense use cheyy..
> 
> north 3idiots + south endhiran + overseas ippozhathe ticket rates il 1000cr il nilkumo?
> 3idiots ilum valare mukalil aayirikum shanker nte 300cr padam northil..


adyam nadakkattae.....ennittu namuklu kanakku edukam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> sholay oru class padam aanu no doubt...athu kondu bollywoodil ipol irangiyaal 1000cr oke kittumennu karutunilla.... bollywoodintae taste oke maari bhai


1000cr kittillaayirikkum.. pakshe baakki ellaa padangalkkum mukalil povum.. 

salman+srk+kareena+deepika star cast , 200cr budget , nalla content ( oppam kidu stunts , superb songs , romance , humor , great dialogues...etc..etc )

angane okke ulla ore oru padam aanu sholay.. ellaa tharam audience num connect aavunna.. 1sec polum lag cheyyaathe.. ambarappikkunna shots um entertainment nte ella factors um perfect aayi combine cheytha padam.

action padam enna reethiyil kidu , comedy il kidu , romance il kidu , family movie enna nilayilum kidu , fantazy ilum kidu.. rich frames um ... ithil enthaanu aalukalk ippol pidikkathath ?

----------


## anupkerb1

> common sense use cheyy..
> 
> north 3idiots + south endhiran + overseas ippozhathe ticket rates il 1000cr il nilkumo?
> 3idiots ilum valare mukalil aayirikum shanker nte 300cr padam northil..


inu sholay iragiyal chilapol flop akum ...south indian masala undoo ? chilathi valame kode bike odikunu scene undo ?, Autorkshw thengite mukalili keri kariku vetunaa scene ilathee 100cr kitan budhimuttanuu ....ithonum ilel oru bank kuthi thurakuna scene enkilum venam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> inu sholay iragiyal chilapol flop akum ...south indian masala undoo ? chilathi valame kode bike odikunu scene undo ?, Autorkshw thengite mukalili keri kariku vetunaa scene ilathee 100cr kitan budhimuttanuu ....ithonum ilel oru bank kuthi thurakuna scene enkilum venam


randu kayyum illaatha aal chaadi chavittunna scene und  :Giveup:

----------


## anupkerb1

> thirichu para machaane. Ra-One ilum Chennai Expressilum SRK Rajniye koottupidichu. ithippo, Robot 2 Shankar-Rajni team aaloyichittaayirukkumello Aamir ne choose cheythathu. Rajinyude hero veshatthinu Aamir nte villain vesham aane, aamirnte koode rajnikku ettavum valiya BB. pinne, fake news aayirikkumennaa enikkippazhum thonnunnathu.


Ethu Lungi dance anoo rajni kootupidchathuu ?? Ra1 1 min polum ilathaa role .. .. egane anekill nale iyalu parayuloo Spadikathil Rajni undayondaa Spadikam Hit ayenu...Theatre Dalapathy scene  ...

----------


## Perumthachan

> Ethu Lungi dance anoo rajni kootupidchathuu ?? Ra1 1 min polum ilathaa role .. .. egane anekill nale iyalu parayuloo Spadikathil Rajni undayondaa Spadikam Hit ayenu...Theatre Dalapathy scene  ...


enthinaa naale aakunne, inne paranjekaan. enthaa, pore?

----------


## anupkerb1

> enthinaa naale aakunne, inne paranjekaan. enthaa, pore?


njan inalee expect cheythee..U late analoo..speed pedi illenkil kerikoo   :Vandivittu:

----------


## Perumthachan

> njan inalee expect cheythee..U late analoo..speed pedi illenkil kerikoo


ayyo! enichu speed pediyaaa! maaman poyikko!

----------


## GangsteR

I keeps off AR Rahman from Lingaa audio launch?

Oscar winner AR Rahman’s absence at the Lingaa
audio launch was the talk of the tinsel town though he
made up for the loss by appearing in a video footage
that showcased two song teasers.
According to sources, AR Rahman could not attend the
audio launch as he was tied up with Shankar’s I. The
music director is under a compulsion to complete all
his work associated with I as the film is slated for
release soon and this prevented from gracing the audio
launch.

----------


## GangsteR

> 1000cr kittillaayirikkum.. pakshe baakki ellaa padangalkkum mukalil povum.. 
> 
> salman+srk+kareena+deepika star cast , 200cr budget , nalla content ( oppam kidu stunts , superb songs , romance , humor , great dialogues...etc..etc )
> 
> angane okke ulla ore oru padam aanu sholay.. ellaa tharam audience num connect aavunna.. 1sec polum lag cheyyaathe.. ambarappikkunna shots um entertainment nte ella factors um perfect aayi combine cheytha padam.
> 
> action padam enna reethiyil kidu , comedy il kidu , romance il kidu , family movie enna nilayilum kidu , fantazy ilum kidu.. rich frames um ... ithil enthaanu aalukalk ippol pidikkathath ?


tuniyillatae randu dance idi vedi oke mathi ipol avidae..sholay oke ipol irakiyal disaster aanu....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> tuniyillatae randu dance idi vedi oke mathi ipol avidae..sholay oke ipol irakiyal disaster aanu....


athum SHOLAY il und  :Giveup: 

njan sholay big screen il kandittu 1yr aayittilla.. ente jeevithathile ettavum mikacha cinema experience aayirunu ath. pure entertainment. 
shanker padam pole stunning shots , thrilling screen play , epic dialogs 
mani rathnam padam pole heart touching romance , sentiments 
priyadarshan padam pole 100% fun.

njan ottum pratheekshichirunilla.. chummaa india ude ettavum valiya hit onnu big screen il kaanaam enne karuthiyirunullloo
yeh dosti okke nannayi eduthittullath kond big screen il kaanaan rasam aayirikum.. ennokke ulla pratheekshakale undayirunulloo.. sholay muzhuvan aayi kandittu kurachadhikam varshangal aayittundaayirunu.. munp kandappo kai illaatha aal chaadi chavittunnath okke over aayittanu thoniyirunnath..
pakshe padam kandappo vaa polichirunnu poyi.. veruthe alla sholay undisputed alltime no:1 aayath ennu manasilayi.. ippozhathe puthiya padangale 40yrs munp ulla sholay easy aayi pottikkum.. koode
40yrs nte technical advances koodi aayaalo ?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> tuniyillatae randu dance idi vedi oke mathi ipol avidae..sholay oke ipol irakiyal disaster aanu....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36SMdfwisLg

sholay trailer kandu nokk.. item dance um idiyum vediyum pukayum mathram ulloo  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## GangsteR

#I Hindi distribution gone 2 Mumbai's No.1
distributor Anil Thadani, who distributes Karan Johar
films.Thadani is married 2 Raveena Tandon

----------


## GangsteR

@tinjuJISHNU
 numma  :Vandivittu:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> @tinjuJISHNU
>  numma


angane povalle.. sholay kandittilla ? onnu koodi nokk.. ningalude abhiprayam maarum.. big screen il aanenkil parayanumilla.. 
dated aanennu orikkalum thonnippikkaatha padam... 1sec polum lag cheyyilla..

ee thavana vanna chila reviews

An inviolable classic, timeless, as it is timely. The new version, spruced up with flying bullets and thundering hoofs, comes to us at a time when "Dhoom" is trending. So it`s "Sholay 3D" weighed against "Dhoom: 3".

Undoubtedly, the current films that seem to make so much money seem to pale into flamboyant insignificance when weighed against the hefty impact of "Sholay".

Yes, this is what `Bollywood` entertainment should always be but seldom is. Rich in drama, vivacious and vibrant in its characterisations, "Sholay" about one armless man`s two-men army and their battle against a sadistic dacoit (Amjad Khan) spawns innumerable eras of cinematic experience.

It is the most well assembled screenplay ever.

all the accentuated episodes come together in a compelling cohesive screenplay which blows your mind.
http://zeenews.india.com/entertainme...le_148782.html

'Sholay' is the greatest Hindi 'masala' entertainer ever made, 3D, 2D or no D.

http://archive.indianexpress.com/new...-buts/1215005/

Be prepared for the ride of your lives 
http://www.dnaindia.com/entertainmen...ns-now-1944830


ippol hello pole oru padam kilukkavumayi compare cheyyumbol average  aayi feel cheyyum
allenkil.. anniyanod compare cheyyumbol saami ordinary aakum..

ath pole aanu enik sholay um mattu legendary entertainers um thammilulla vyathasam feel cheythittullath.. kilukkavum anniyanum magadheerayum 3 idiots um meesamadhavanum HAHK um endhiranum okke ordinary aavum sholay athrakk sambavam aanu.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> #I Hindi distribution gone 2 Mumbai's No.1
> distributor Anil Thadani, who distributes Karan Johar
> films.Thadani is married 2 Raveena Tandon


amount ?????

----------


## GangsteR

> angane povalle.. sholay kandittilla ? onnu koodi nokk.. ningalude abhiprayam maarum.. big screen il aanenkil parayanumilla.. 
> dated aanennu orikkalum thonnippikkaatha padam... 1sec polum lag cheyyilla..
> 
> ee thavana vanna chila reviews
> 
> An inviolable classic, timeless, as it is timely. The new version, spruced up with flying bullets and thundering hoofs, comes to us at a time when "Dhoom" is trending. So it`s "Sholay 3D" weighed against "Dhoom: 3".
> 
> Undoubtedly, the current films that seem to make so much money seem to pale into flamboyant insignificance when weighed against the hefty impact of "Sholay".
> 
> ...


k macha njan sholay kanan sremikkkam..iniyenkilum verutae vidu

----------


## GangsteR

> amount ?????


athu ariyilla....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Mayavi 369

:Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ACME

> k macha njan sholay kanan sremikkkam..*iniyenkilum verutae vidu*


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  sathyathil ningal sholay kandittille?

----------


## Perumthachan

@tinjuJISHNU

Sholay enna film release cheythathinu shesham aa concept pinne pala vattom Bollywood il try cheytthittundu. athum top actorsne vechokke thanne. 4 example parayaam. Chinagate. Mela. RGV ki Aag. Tashan. ithellaam Sholay poleyokke thanneyaanu. oru wacko villain. ayaale ayaalude thattakathil neridunna naayakanmaar. njan paranja 4 filmsum flop ennu maathramalla, athu cheytha directors aaya Rajkumar Santoshi, Dharmesh Dharshan, Ram Gopal Varma, Vijay Acharya ennivarude careernu ettavum dosham cheytha padangalaanu. Ramesh Sippyyude Sholay aa kaalagattathil irangiyathukondu vijayichu, cult status nedi, innu classic aayi kanakkakapedunnu. kaaranam, purake vanna athupolathe spaghetti western cowboy inspired padangalokke athumaayittu compare cheyapettathukondu. pinne athu irangiya samayam nokkanam. doordarshan maathramulla kaalam. mosham reviews aayirunnu, pinne WOM il rakshapetta film aanu. ee kaalathu WOM mosham ayaal, padam veezhum. kaaranam entertainmentnu vere optionsundu. 

aa kaalathe oru sambhavam ayirunnu Sholay. ellaa kaalathum, athippo technology, budget, stars, commercialisation, marketing, wide release okke cheythennu paranjaalum, innirakkiyaa valiya vijayam nedilla.

----------


## GangsteR

Five reels of background score pending for Shankar’s I


The latest update on Shankar – Vikram’s much-
awaited magnum-opus I is AR Rahman is yet to
compose background score for five more reels of
the film. When everyone is perplexed about the
film’s delay, it’s now been confirmed by producer
Aascar Ravichandran that AR Rahman has been
taking meticulous care in composing the
background score since the visuals in the film
demand such effort. Apparently, Rahman has been
working on the score for the past five months and
has delivered background for six reels of the film so
far.
Meanwhile, Aascar Ravichandran confirms that the
film will definitely release in December. Directed by
Shankar, I has Vikram and Amy Jackson in lead
roles.

----------


## GangsteR

> @tinjuJISHNU
> 
> Sholay enna film release cheythathinu shesham aa concept pinne pala vattom Bollywood il try cheytthittundu. athum top actorsne vechokke thanne. 4 example parayaam. Chinagate. Mela. RGV ki Aag. Tashan. ithellaam Sholay poleyokke thanneyaanu. oru wacko villain. ayaale ayaalude thattakathil neridunna naayakanmaar. njan paranja 4 filmsum flop ennu maathramalla, athu cheytha directors aaya Rajkumar Santoshi, Dharmesh Dharshan, Ram Gopal Varma, Vijay Acharya ennivarude careernu ettavum dosham cheytha padangalaanu. Ramesh Sippyyude Sholay aa kaalagattathil irangiyathukondu vijayichu, cult status nedi, innu classic aayi kanakkakapedunnu. kaaranam, purake vanna athupolathe spaghetti western cowboy inspired padangalokke athumaayittu compare cheyapettathukondu. pinne athu irangiya samayam nokkanam. doordarshan maathramulla kaalam. mosham reviews aayirunnu, pinne WOM il rakshapetta film aanu. ee kaalathu WOM mosham ayaal, padam veezhum. kaaranam entertainmentnu vere optionsundu. 
> 
> aa kaalathe oru sambhavam ayirunnu Sholay. ellaa kaalathum, athippo technology, budget, stars, commercialisation, marketing, wide release okke cheythennu paranjaalum, innirakkiyaa valiya vijayam nedilla.


athaanu  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

> sathyathil ningal sholay kandittille?


enikku 10 vayassu ullapol kandittundu..annu classic aanenu polum ariyillaarnu...chumma kandu

----------


## kandahassan

Dec 25 release  :Band:  :Band: 

Ai vs pk  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

I To Clash With Lingaa?
Posted by: Avinash Gopinath
Published: Monday, November 17, 2014, 14:33 [IST]


While everyone's attention at the moment is on Lingaa , here
is an update on the release date of yet another most
anticipated movie I . Aascar V Ravichandran, the producer
of I has said that the Tamil, Hindi and Telugu versions of
the movie will definitely be released in December and the
team is working hard to release it for Christmas.
On being asked why the movie was postponed in the first
place, he has revealed that the film's music composer AR
Rahman is still working on the background music and
would most likely complete it in a few days time. "Rahman
has delivered the score for six reels and has to deliver five
more reels" he said
Rahman is reportedly working on the background score for
the past 5 months in his studios situated both in Chennai as
well as in Los Angeles. The Mozart of Madras has been
sweating it out on the background score as he feels the
movie needs an exceptional BGM so that it matches with
the exquisite visuals the movie boasts of, the producer
confirmed.
What's interesting is that If I is released on 25th of
December then it would definitely clash with Lingaa at the
box office as I would meet Lingaa when Lingaa would've
completed only 13 days at the theatres. If there is any
movie that could be considered as Lingaa 's competitor at
the box office then it is I . I has created huge expectations
and is expected to receive a massive opening when it is
released.

----------


## KulFy

ithu enna release

----------


## GangsteR

'I' release date confirmed?
IndiaGlitz [Monday, November 17, 2014]


What was supposed to be a Diwali release, gets delayed for
multiple reasons and it seems that the makers have decided
to bring the movie for Christmas. Yes, ‘I’ is getting released
by in Tamil, Hindi, and Telugu on Decemeber 25th followed
by other languages.
A believable birdie close to the unit has revealed the above
news and confirmed that there will be an official
announcement on the release date shortly. The expectation
for the movie can’t be described via words and the fans
have been eagerly waiting to see the magic of Shankar and
the efforts of Vikram on the big screen.
Starring Vikram, Amy Jackson, & Upen Patel in the lead
roles, ‘I’ is touted to be a romantic thriller.

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu enna release


dece 25 , jan14; feb2nd..ithokkeyaanu ipol kelkunna dates

----------


## anupkerb1

> dece 25 , jan14; feb2nd..ithokkeyaanu ipol kelkunna dates


Avaru FK nammal ororuthar idunaa date  ketanuu avarum update cheyunenu thonunuu

----------


## kandahassan

Suresh annante pic ittitu avanmar 1 minute nullil eduthu Matti  :Angry: 

Kidu getup  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## ITV

February release thanne nokkiyaal mathi, athum 50-50 chance

Considering the budget, producer needs vacation time. April 14um aakaam

----------


## john1234

> enikku 10 vayassu ullapol kandittundu..annu classic aanenu polum ariyillaarnu...chumma kandu


njan ithuvare kandittu illa  :Laughing:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> @tinjuJISHNU
> 
> Sholay enna film release cheythathinu shesham aa concept pinne pala vattom Bollywood il try cheytthittundu. athum top actorsne vechokke thanne. 4 example parayaam. Chinagate. Mela. RGV ki Aag. Tashan. ithellaam Sholay poleyokke thanneyaanu. oru wacko villain. ayaale ayaalude thattakathil neridunna naayakanmaar. njan paranja 4 filmsum flop ennu maathramalla, athu cheytha directors aaya Rajkumar Santoshi, Dharmesh Dharshan, Ram Gopal Varma, Vijay Acharya ennivarude careernu ettavum dosham cheytha padangalaanu. Ramesh Sippyyude Sholay aa kaalagattathil irangiyathukondu vijayichu, cult status nedi, innu classic aayi kanakkakapedunnu. kaaranam, purake vanna athupolathe spaghetti western cowboy inspired padangalokke athumaayittu compare cheyapettathukondu. pinne athu irangiya samayam nokkanam. doordarshan maathramulla kaalam. mosham reviews aayirunnu, pinne WOM il rakshapetta film aanu. ee kaalathu WOM mosham ayaal, padam veezhum. kaaranam entertainmentnu vere optionsundu. 
> 
> aa kaalathe oru sambhavam ayirunnu Sholay. ellaa kaalathum, athippo technology, budget, stars, commercialisation, marketing, wide release okke cheythennu paranjaalum, innirakkiyaa valiya vijayam nedilla.


1. 3idiots sunil shetty ye vach cheythaal hit aakumo ? ath theme nte kuzhappamalla.. cheyyendath cheyyenda pole cheyyanam. sholay kandu kondirikumbol RGV yodu varunna deshyavum veruppum.. pinne albuthavum.. ithrayum entertaining aaya padathe engane 100% dull aakki ennu.
2. doordrashan 1975 il undayirunno ?  :Ahupinne: .. reviews mosham aayaal entha prashnam ? wom mosham aayirunu ennalla.. aalukal abhiprayam parayaan pattaatha vidham anthichu poyi ennaanu sholay yude history nokkiyappol manasilayath.. aadhyamayi sholay hit aakum ennu paranja theater owner , ath manasilakkiyath aalukal interval nu canteen il kachavadam illa.. karanam oraalum seat il ninnu eneekkunnilla ennu kandaanu.
3. innathe kaalath wom moshamayal padam veezhum.. noottaandinte comedy aanallo parayunnath. annathe kaalath aanu wom nu importance.. ippol kooduthalum hype aanu. sholay yude hype enthayirikkum? biggest star cast ever , best technology ever , biggest budget ever , chartbuster songs.. pore ??
4.ningal SHOLAY maryadhakku kandittund ennu thonunilla.. MOTHER OF ALL ENTERTAINERS. terminator2 aanu enikk ethandu sholay pole fast paced well assembled entertaining screen play aayi pinneyum thoniyittullath.. pakshe ath 1 dimensional entertainment aanu.
sholay ellaa tharathilum top notch aayirunu  action , technology ,comedy , songs ,dialogs, romance , sentiments , dialogs... ITHINTE PAKUTHI KAARYANGAL MATHI  3idiots nekkal gadar nekkal valiya hit undakkaan..

sholay eth padathekkalum contemporary aanu.

onnu koodi sholay kandu nokk.. abhiprayam maarum

----------


## Perumthachan

> 1. 3idiots sunil shetty ye vach cheythaal hit aakumo ? ath theme nte kuzhappamalla.. cheyyendath cheyyenda pole cheyyanam. sholay kandu kondirikumbol RGV yodu varunna deshyavum veruppum.. pinne albuthavum.. ithrayum entertaining aaya padathe engane 100% dull aakki ennu.
> 2. doordrashan 1975 il undayirunno ? .. reviews mosham aayaal entha prashnam ? wom mosham aayirunu ennalla.. aalukal abhiprayam parayaan pattaatha vidham anthichu poyi ennaanu sholay yude history nokkiyappol manasilayath.. aadhyamayi sholay hit aakum ennu paranja theater owner , ath manasilakkiyath aalukal interval nu canteen il kachavadam illa.. karanam oraalum seat il ninnu eneekkunnilla ennu kandaanu.
> 3. innathe kaalath wom moshamayal padam veezhum.. noottaandinte comedy aanallo parayunnath. annathe kaalath aanu wom nu importance.. ippol kooduthalum hype aanu. sholay yude hype enthayirikkum? biggest star cast ever , best technology ever , biggest budget ever , chartbuster songs.. pore ??
> 4.ningal SHOLAY maryadhakku kandittund ennu thonunilla.. MOTHER OF ALL ENTERTAINERS. terminator2 aanu enikk ethandu sholay pole fast paced well assembled entertaining screen play aayi pinneyum thoniyittullath.. pakshe ath 1 dimensional entertainment aanu.
> sholay ellaa tharathilum top notch aayirunu  action , technology ,comedy , songs ,dialogs, romance , sentiments , dialogs... ITHINTE PAKUTHI KAARYANGAL MATHI  3idiots nekkal gadar nekkal valiya hit undakkaan..
> 
> sholay eth padathekkalum contemporary aanu.
> 
> onnu koodi sholay kandu nokk.. abhiprayam maarum


ningalee parayunnathu muzhuvan ningalude sankalpangal aayittee ennikku thonnunnullu. anyways, carry on. 
i still stand by my conviction. sholay would not have become such a rage as it is today if it was released today.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ningalee parayunnathu muzhuvan ningalude sankalpangal aayittee ennikku thonnunnullu. anyways, carry on. 
> i still stand by my conviction. sholay would not have become such a rage as it is today if it was released today.


ente father tv il sholay padam allenkil songs okke varumbol channel maatilla.. pulliye sambandhichidatholam athaanu ultimate movie. idakku oronnu parayum.. amar akbar antony , dilwale dulhaniye.. onnum sholay ude vaalil kettaan illa... etc 
appol njan onnum parayaarilla.. ( pulli bombay minerva il aanu padam kandath.. 2 roopa or 4 roopa ticket 9 roopakk black il eduth.. athum padam release aayi kazhinju 4 varsham aaya shesham ) 
achan exaggerate cheyyunnu.. allenkil annathe range il ath sambavam aanu.. ennokkeye njanum karuthiyirunulloo..

kurach months munp padam re release cheythu.. oru divasam trichur poyappo poster kandu.. athra vallya pratheekshakal onnumillaathe padathinu kayari.. GREATEST MOVIE EXPERIENCE EVER oru samshayavumillathe parayaam.
ellaa elements um ithu pole blend cheyth ithra manoharamayi oru padam vere ningalkku parayan kazhiyilla.
yodha il action , comedy okke und.. pakshe ithra shakthamaya emotions illa.. gambeera songs illa.. oro cheriya characters vare well defined aanu.. oru commercial cinema engane aayirikkanam ennullathinte scale aanu sholay.. bradman nte 99.94 pole aanu sholay..
ULTIMATE CLASSIC.

njan vere forrum il review ittappol (ivideyum und) athinte replies il oru pulli family aayi padam kandu ennu paranju.. 3yrs prayamulla makan vare adipoli padam ennaanu paranjath.. 
ini oru thavana re release cheyyuka aanenkil miss cheyyaruth. 

sholay ennu title kaanikkunnath muthal end vare 3hrs+ aanu.. oru second polum lag cheyyunnilla..
dhoom polulla koothara padangal hit aavunna ee kaalath.. allenkil kick um rowdy rathor um okke hit aavunna ee kaalath.. SHOLAY HIT AAVILLA ENNU..  :Sarcastic Hand: 
magadheera hindi il valla hrithik neyum vach remake cheythaal adutha kaalath onnum pottikkan pattatha record idum.. pinne aanu SHOLAY..
SHOLAY IPPOZHUM SURPASS CHEYYAPPEDAATHA MATCH CHEYYAPPEDAATHA EPIC AANENNULLATH SANKALPPAM AANENKIL ATH ENTE MATHRAMALLA LAKSHAKANAKKINU PERUDE SANKALPAM AANU 

pinne sholay remake cheythaal athinod 75% enkilum justice cheyyanam enkil shanker cheyyendi varum

shanker direction
300cr budget
hrithik + sallu / akki + sallu / hrithik + akki  as jai and veeru (allenkil jai aayi abhishek aayalum mathi.. ethenkilum south stars aayalum..hmm)
amitab bachan as thakur
RAJNI as GABBAR
+ ARR cameo in MEHABOOBA MEHABOOBA

POLICHADUKKUM  :Ph34r:

----------


## moovybuf

> ningalee parayunnathu muzhuvan ningalude sankalpangal aayittee ennikku thonnunnullu. anyways, carry on. 
> i still stand by my conviction. sholay would not have become such a rage as it is today if it was released today.


wen u say ur conviction, ahum oru sankalpam thanne..  :Wink: ... the only fact is that sholay was released wen it was released and it has gone to become the real icon of indian cinema... the fact that such a technical finese cud be managed at that time, is amazing... the fact that name of the most characters are even remebered today is fascinating in itself.. and the fact gabbar singh is still regarded as the most dreaded villain of bollywood is a testimony to its gretnes then as wel as now....

chumma paranjatha ttaaa... njaan ponu  :Vandivittu:

----------


## moovybuf

angane tinjuJishnu inu oru like adikaan patti..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Frankenstein

Tinju...Heard that Linga did more business than Endhiran ...athe pole thanne Lingaa's AP rights were higher than I

Pakshe ningade theory (Brand Shankar greater than Brand Rajini ) virudhamanllo real time figs kanikunathu  :Biggrin:

----------


## Frankenstein

> angane tinjuJishnu inu oru like adikaan patti..


Thachan nte kaiyill ninnu ningal batten medichalle...  :Laughing:

----------


## Perumthachan

bhai, enthokke paranjaalum, kuthirakalum thokkum malakalue idayil ulla vediveppum, 80's ile out-of-fasion aayi. ee kaalagattathil adi-vedi vijayikkum foreign location aane. allaathe malayude maravil, graamathe virattunna villainum kutharakalum, unda kachodam item dance kondu aaghoshikkalum okke ee kaalathu ekkilla bhai. Kill/Dill flop aayathu latest example. same setup okke thanneyaa athum. shankar nte valiya hit allaayirunno mudhalvan? ennittu Nayak nu enthu sambhavichu? enthukondu Robotil SRK abhinayichilla? enthukondu Mudhalvan il SRK abhinayichilla? dub director enna nilayil shankar bollywood il vijayikkum. original saadhanam vechondu paadupedum. ithonnum manasilaakkathe kannu manjalichu vijayikkum, 1000C ennokke veruthe balloon pottikkaam ennaallathe, you don't have solid proof my friend. so, quit it. noything more to say!

----------


## moovybuf

> Thachan nte kaiyill ninnu ningal batten medichalle...


maashe i supported tinju..  :Adhupinne: ... angerkku athu manassilaavoole...  :Vandivittu: .....

----------


## Frankenstein

> maashe i supported tinju.. ... angerkku athu manassilaavoole... .....


Enna Kuzhapamilla ,rakshapettu... :Smile:

----------


## Perumthachan

> wen u say ur conviction, ahum oru sankalpam thanne.. ... the only fact is that sholay was released wen it was released and it has gone to become the real icon of indian cinema... the fact that such a technical finese cud be managed at that time, is amazing... the fact that name of the most characters are even remebered today is fascinating in itself.. and the fact gabbar singh is still regarded as the most dreaded villain of bollywood is a testimony to its gretnes then as wel as now....
> 
> chumma paranjatha ttaaa... njaan ponu


 :Dash2: i don't see any justification for your post. i never said, sholay was a disappointment or anything. whatever you said, i already know. what i said is, today if any director tries to make or remake it, it will be a flop. Chinagate, Mela, Tashan, Aag, Kill/Dil are prime examples. if you still believe, guns between mountain ranges still work in bollywood, tell me the last movie that worked so in bollywood!

----------


## moovybuf

> i don't see any justification for your post. i never said, sholay was a disappointment or anything. whatever you said, i already know. what i said is, today if any director tries to make or remake it, it will be a flop. Chinagate, Mela, Tashan, Aag, Kill/Dil are prime examples. if you still believe, guns between mountain ranges still work in bollywood, tell me the last movie that worked so in bollywood!


i dont see the relevance in ur question.. sholay was supposed to be made then... and it is still THE BOLLYWOOD film.. no one can deny that.... the very question of remake does not seem valid to me... sholay is still enjoyable becos it succeeds in taking us back to those ages of western style films... 

will the good the bad th ugly if remade, still be as successful? will godfather be as succesfull...

if it has to be succesfull, it has to adapted to the current period, but then it loses its essence.... 

chumma ......

----------


## Perumthachan

> i dont see the relevance in ur question.. sholay was supposed to be made then... and it is still THE BOLLYWOOD film.. no one can deny that.... the very question of remake does not seem valid to me... sholay is still enjoyable becos it succeeds in taking us back to those ages of western style films... 
> 
> will the good the bad th ugly if remade, still be as successful? will godfather be as succesfull...
> 
> if it has to be succesfull, it has to adapted to the current period, but then it loses its essence.... 
> 
> chumma ......


chumma ideykku kayari vannu oronnu paranjolum. mister, ivide vishayam thudangiyathu thanne, sholay ee kaalathu shankar remake cheythaa 1000C kittumennaa... appazhaa...

----------


## moovybuf

> chumma ideykku kayari vannu oronnu paranjolum. mister, ivide vishayam thudangiyathu thanne, s*holay ee kaalathu shankar remake cheythaa 1000C kittumennaa.*.. appazhaa...


i am the sorry....  :Vandivittu: .......

----------


## RAM KOLLAM

Enikku thonnunna karyangal.

1)tinju oru psychiatrist anennanu
2)Shankar ine treat cheyyunnethu tinju anu.
3)multiple personality disorder ulla Shankar inte rogavastha "James Cameroon".

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> i am the sorry.... .......


angane ividaarum paranjittila ... shanker  north il ninnum south il ninnum superstars ne eduth oru padam cheythaal 1000cr grosser aavum ennu paranju.
sholay ude annathe vijayam ippozhathe 1000cr + aanennum paranju

pullikku 1000cr ennu kettappo shock aayi.. pinne onnum manasilaayi kaanilla

----------


## RAM KOLLAM

> angane ividaarum paranjittila ... shanker  north il ninnum south il ninnum superstars ne eduth oru padam cheythaal 1000cr grosser aavum ennu paranju.
> sholay ude annathe vijayam ippozhathe 1000cr + aanennum paranju
> 
> pullikku 1000cr ennu kettappo shock aayi.. pinne onnum manasilaayi kaanilla




Ennalum pandu Shankar Nayak eduthittu annathe oru above average grosser enkilum akanjethu entha????

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> bhai, enthokke paranjaalum, kuthirakalum thokkum malakalue idayil ulla vediveppum, 80's ile out-of-fasion aayi. ee kaalagattathil adi-vedi vijayikkum foreign location aane. allaathe malayude maravil, graamathe virattunna villainum kutharakalum, unda kachodam item dance kondu aaghoshikkalum okke ee kaalathu ekkilla bhai. Kill/Dill flop aayathu latest example. same setup okke thanneyaa athum. shankar nte valiya hit allaayirunno mudhalvan? ennittu Nayak nu enthu sambhavichu? enthukondu Robotil SRK abhinayichilla? enthukondu Mudhalvan il SRK abhinayichilla? dub director enna nilayil shankar bollywood il vijayikkum. original saadhanam vechondu paadupedum. ithonnum manasilaakkathe kannu manjalichu vijayikkum, 1000C ennokke veruthe balloon pottikkaam ennaallathe, you don't have solid proof my friend. so, quit it. noything more to say!


theme il alla karyam.. ath engane present cheyyunnu ennullathaanu..
RGV AAG il kuthira onnum illallo.. mela padam irangi aalukalk ishtappedathath kondalle flop aayath..??

ithu polulla udhaharanangal njanum parayaam..  pritviraj abhinayichaal padangal pottum.. exmples.. tamaar padaar , thejabhai , lollypop..etc

nayak nu enth sambavichu ? srk aayirunenkil ithe avastha aavumayiruno ?
anil kapoor nte eth padam athrayum odiyittund nayak time il?? veruthe aalochikkathe oronnu parayum
nayak nu nalla kidu wom aanu.
robot il srk abhinayichilla.. karanam pullikku evergreen classic ra.one il aayirunu thalparyam

original vach paadu pedum polum.. orenname cheythittulloo.. athum mikacha abhiprayam vanna padam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Tinju...Heard that Linga did more business than Endhiran ...athe pole thanne Lingaa's AP rights were higher than I
> 
> Pakshe ningade theory (Brand Shankar greater than Brand Rajini ) virudhamanllo real time figs kanikunathu


athinu kali thudangiyittillallo.. collxns varumbol nokkikolu

----------


## Frankenstein

> athinu kali thudangiyittillallo.. collxns varumbol nokkikolu


Sheri  :Smile: 

Pre Business il Brand Value nte sthanam manasilayai kanum ennu karuthunnu ....  :Ok:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ennalum pandu Shankar Nayak eduthittu annathe oru above average grosser enkilum akanjethu entha????


padathinte budget vach nokkumbol alle ? allenkil athyavashyam collxn vanna padam alle ?
anil kapoor ne pole oru star ne vach athrayum ethichille.. athum otta padam vach karyangal theerumanikkamo ?
nayak oru superstar padam aayirunenkil range vere aayaane.. athinu nalla wom um aanu.

indian um kathalanum okke hit aakiya shanker nte aparichit pottiyille .. pakshe padam kanda northies okke kidu opinion alle? greatest movie ever ennokke aanu ororuthanmar parayunnath

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Sheri 
> 
> Pre Business il Brand Value nte sthanam manasilayai kanum ennu karuthunnu ....


njan brand shanker brand rajni ennonnum paranjittillallo.. collxn varumbol nokkaanalle paranjulloo.. pinne ithavanathe avastha kandu adutha thavana muthal karyangal marukayum cheyyum ennu karutham

----------


## RAM KOLLAM

> padathinte budget vach nokkumbol alle ? allenkil athyavashyam collxn vanna padam alle ?
> anil kapoor ne pole oru star ne vach athrayum ethichille.. athum otta padam vach karyangal theerumanikkamo ?
> nayak oru superstar padam aayirunenkil range vere aayaane.. athinu nalla wom um aanu.
> 
> indian um kathalanum okke hit aakiya shanker nte aparichit pottiyille .. pakshe padam kanda northies okke kidu opinion alle? greatest movie ever ennokke aanu ororuthanmar parayunnath


Athinu muthalvan um tharathamyene oruaverage star aya Arjun alle cheythethu..

Anil Kapoor um oru kalathe no.1 star ayirunnu. A sthithikku Shankar inu oru BB thanne undakkamayirunnu, provided ningal parenja menma undenkil.

----------


## kandahassan

Dec 25 kaanan sadhyatha illa ..January release  :Yes:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Dec 25 kaanan sadhyatha illa ..January release


aaraa paranjath ?

----------


## kandahassan

> aaraa paranjath ?


Dec first week first copy ready akum..Tamil , Telugu , Hindi , Chinese dubbing completed ...DEC 25 nu anu chart cheythekkunnathu ..but rajini padam linga DEC 12 nu ullathukondu DEC 25 nu ascar pratheeshikunna theater kittilla in Tamil nadu & overseas ...

So January mid ,release pratheeshikkam..athanu nallathu ...solo release cheyyumpol indyan cinimayile vislhodanam akum I

----------


## kandahassan

Tinjuvinte box office predict thettumennu thonunnu...200 theateril keralathil padam irangiyal first day 4 crore sure any  :Band: 

Keralathil ninnum mathram 25 kodi sure anu  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Dec first week first copy ready akum..Tamil , Telugu , Hindi , Chinese dubbing completed ...DEC 25 nu anu chart cheythekkunnathu ..but rajini padam linga DEC 12 nu ullathukondu DEC 25 nu ascar pratheeshikunna theater kittilla in Tamil nadu & overseas ...
> 
> So January mid ,release pratheeshikkam..athanu nallathu ...solo release cheyyumpol indyan cinimayile vislhodanam akum I


dec 25 aakumbozhekkum lingaa 2 weeks aaville.. theaters kittum.. lingaa kku muttan pani aavukayum cheyyum.. pakshe rajni-shankar nalla terms aayath kond ath cheyyilla..

----------


## kandahassan

> dec 25 aakumbozhekkum lingaa 2 weeks aaville.. theaters kittum.. lingaa kku muttan pani aavukayum cheyyum.. pakshe rajni-shankar nalla terms aayath kond ath cheyyilla..



Yes...DEC 25 nu I irangiyal lingakku muttan pani kittum...so January I'll nokkiyal mathi ....

----------


## kandahassan

> 25 kodiyil nilkilla.. pinne 1st day kittunna theaters nte ennam anusarichayirikkum... 4cr nulla theaters kittiyaal mathi.. enthayalum 3cr minimum aayirikkum ( munpe paranjirunu ente siggy under estimation aavum enn
> oru anniyan range aanenkil 1st show yude iratty hype aakum 2nd show muthal.. anyaaya wom aayirikkum


Ernakulathu record shows kaanum ...PVR lulu - 4 screen , cinipolis - 5 screen , Oberon mall - 2 screen , gold souk - 2 screen , nucleas mall - 2 screen...pinne oru 5 single theatersum...ernakulathu mathram 20 screens pratheeshikkam  :Band: 

Pinne annyan range report vannal drishyathinte thottaduthu vare collect cheythekkam  :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

Enikku thonnunnathu I graphics just better than enthiran, athre pratheeshichal mathi ..100 kodi anu budget ...graphicsine kkal makeup inaanu importance also enthirenekkal story kanum ...so graphics inekkal makeup mikachu nilkkum..visual treatment  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> 25 kodiyil nilkilla.. pinne 1st day kittunna theaters nte ennam anusarichayirikkum... 4cr nulla theaters kittiyaal mathi.. enthayalum 3cr minimum aayirikkum ( munpe paranjirunu ente siggy under estimation aavum ennu)
> 
> oru anniyan range aanenkil 1st show yude iratty hype aakum 2nd show muthal.. anyaaya wom aayirikkum


 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Bunny

ee thread lock cheyth vechirunnel atrem nananyene! :Ahupinne: 

tinju meets kandan  :Badpc:

----------


## Bunny

> 


ninak tirupathy ayi kanumallo :On The Quiet: 

i will call i will call the policestation :On The Quiet2:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Tinju...Heard that Linga did more business than Endhiran ...athe pole thanne Lingaa's AP rights were higher than I
> 
> Pakshe ningade theory (Brand Shankar greater than Brand Rajini ) virudhamanllo real time figs kanikunathu



Chumma anavashyam parayaruthu ...tinju orikalum parayilaaa Rajni kallum brand shankar undenuu ... tinju agane parajaa aa post onnu kanichuuu taramoo

----------


## anupkerb1

> Dec first week first copy ready akum..Tamil , Telugu , Hindi , Chinese dubbing completed ...DEC 25 nu anu chart cheythekkunnathu ..but rajini padam linga DEC 12 nu ullathukondu DEC 25 nu ascar pratheeshikunna theater kittilla in Tamil nadu & overseas ...
> 
> So January mid ,release pratheeshikkam..athanu nallathu ...solo release cheyyumpol indyan cinimayile vislhodanam akum I



2 wek tim undaloo ...Wom mosham anekil Linga 2 wek onum avar support cheyilaa ..Ex : kochadiyan , Kuselan ,baba ... 2013 maniratnam kadal release parajuu Vishvaroopam 2(TN 3 wek delay) wek kazhinju release cheythal mathi enu paraju...bt kadal 2nd thottuu allilathe ayii...next friday tane vishwarropam release cheyan avar tayarayii...evide atleast 2 wek undaloo ...daralamm...I & kathi orumichu release ayall AI etra centre ktumayirunnoo atraa tane 25th kittum..no doubt

----------


## GangsteR

> ninak tirupathy ayi kanumallo
> 
> i will call i will call the policestation


kalippu kalippu....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

'I' to release for Christmas?
Nov 19, 2014


Here's some more news from the 'I' camp. We have received information from sources close to the team that the audio launch of the Telugu and Hindi versions of the movie will happen by the end of November in Mumbai. However, the date is yet to be finalized.
And we hear that the movie is unlikely to release for Christmas, on the 25th of December, as is being expected by fans.
We are all aware that the audio launch of the Tamil Version
was a mega event with Rajinikanth, Arnold Schwarzenegger,
Puneet Rajkumar and many others taking part in it. Who will
the guests for the Hindi and Telugu versions be? Stay tuned.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 2 wek tim undaloo ...Wom mosham anekil Linga 2 wek onum avar support cheyilaa ..Ex : kochadiyan , Kuselan ,baba ... 2013 maniratnam kadal release parajuu Vishvaroopam 2(TN 3 wek delay) wek kazhinju release cheythal mathi enu paraju...bt kadal 2nd thottuu allilathe ayii...next friday tane vishwarropam release cheyan avar tayarayii...evide atleast 2 wek undaloo ...daralamm...I & kathi orumichu release ayall AI etra centre ktumayirunnoo atraa tane 25th kittum..no doubt


kochdaiyan rajni padam alla
kuselan rajni padam alla
BABA yude collxn ATBB range il aanu... annu wom kooduthal important aayittu polum
kadal okke enthonnu

I 25th nu release aayaal I kku karyamayi onnum pattilla.. lingaa kku pani kittum..  rajni-shanker bandham vach angane oru pani kodukkilla.. allaathe vere onnumalla

----------


## kandahassan

Padathinte duration ethandu 3 hours und ...but shankar ayathukondu 3 alla 5 manikkor ayalum aalkkar padam kaanum because athrakkum engage aayirikkum oro scenum oro frame um..
5 songs ullathukondu ethandu 20 minute songs ayirikkum padathil ...pinne China il vachu shoot cheytha stunt 15 minute und  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> Padathinte duration ethandu 3 hours und ...but shankar ayathukondu 3 alla 5 manikkor ayalum aalkkar padam kaanum because athrakkum engage aayirikkum oro scenum oro frame um..
> 5 songs ullathukondu ethandu 20 minute songs ayirikkum padathil ...pinne China il vachu shoot cheytha stunt 15 minute und


aaru paranju ithokae

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## House MD

> aaru paranju ithokae


Shankar pulliyae vilichu paranjathakum...
 Ithokke arenkilum parayano??... Oohikkaallloooo..

----------


## ACME

> kochdaiyan rajni padam alla
> kuselan rajni padam alla
> BABA yude collxn ATBB range il aanu... annu wom kooduthal important aayittu polum
> kadal okke enthonnu
> 
> I 25th nu release aayaal I kku karyamayi onnum pattilla.. lingaa kku pani kittum..  rajni-shanker bandham vach angane oru pani kodukkilla.. allaathe vere onnumalla


Annan vikram fan aaNo  :Giveup:

----------


## ACME

> 


Kollam..ekadesham ente look aayi varunnund  :Good:

----------


## Nithz

'I' to release for Christmas?

Here's some more news from the 'I' camp. We have received information from sources close to the team that the audio launch of the Telugu and Hindi versions of the movie will happen by the end of November in Mumbai. However, the date is yet to be finalized.

And we hear that the movie is unlikely to release for Christmas, on the 25th of December, as is being expected by fans.

We are all aware that the audio launch of the Tamil Version was a mega event with Rajinikanth, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Puneet Rajkumar and many others taking part in it. Who will the guests for the Hindi and Telugu versions be? Stay tuned.

----------


## kandahassan

Dec irangiyal kidu collection ayirilkum  :Band: 

But lingaa ???

----------


## kandahassan

> Shankar pulliyae vilichu paranjathakum...
>  Ithokke arenkilum parayano??... Oohikkaallloooo..


Padam 2 hour 45 minute und  :Kettoda:

----------


## kandahassan

> Kollam..ekadesham ente look aayi varunnund


Athe athe aa pakshikku ippol ninte oru chaaya undu  :Laughing:

----------


## RAM KOLLAM

I yum Linga yum orumichano release????

----------


## kandahassan

> I yum Linga yum orumichano release????


Linga DEC 12 ....I DEC 25  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Annan vikram fan aaNo


angane thettidharikkan kaaranam ??  :Engane:

----------


## GangsteR

> Annan vikram fan aaNo


ithu ariyaatha oraal ningal matramaanu

----------


## ACME

> angane thettidharikkan kaaranam ??


 :Ahupinne:  siggyum postum okke kandappo...njan oru aveshathil....

----------


## ACME

> Athe athe aa pakshikku ippol ninte oru chaaya undu


Vinu mohante kaaryam alla paranjathu  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Kollam..ekadesham ente look aayi varunnund


ithonnumalla.. ningalude athe look ulla photos und 
weta team  :Thumbup1:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> siggyum postum okke kandappo...njan oru aveshathil....


SHANKERTAINER ennu kandille  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## ACME

> SHANKERTAINER ennu kandille


Athu kandu...pakshe vikram illathe ee padam nadakillallo

----------


## GangsteR

Kolly Buzz @ KollyBuzz 
Upcoming releases in Tamil: #Lingaa : Dec 12 #I : Dec
25 #YennaiArindhaal : Jan 9 #Aambala : Jan 14
#Kollywood

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Manoj

Ithonnu irangiyenkil, kaathirinnu oru vazhiyayi...

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithonnu irangiyenkil, kaathirinnu oru vazhiyayi...


2015 February varae enkilum kaattirikendi varum

----------


## GangsteR

Behindwoods brings you the Top 10 songs of the week (Nov 15 th - Nov 21 st).
The ratings are based on Aircheck performance of the songs.
1. Pesadhe - Thirudan Police (Yuvan
Shankar Raja)
2. Yaarumilla - Kaaviyathalaivan (A.R.Rahman)
3. Mersalaayitten - I (A.R.Rahman)
4. Danga Maari - Anegan (Harris Jeyaraj)
5. Aetti Enga Porae - Vanmam (Thaman)
6. Pookkalae Sattru Oyivedungal - I (A.R.Rahman)
7. En Nenjil - Naigal Jakiradhai (Dharan)
8. Aathi - Kaththi (Anirudh)
9. Roja Kadale - Anegan (Harris Jeyaraj)
10. Mona Gasolina - Lingaa (A.R.Rahman)

----------


## GangsteR

*°•Aascar Film•°
@ Aascars
Hi tweeples !! The wait is over !!! The most expected happy
news "I"s to arrive shortly!! Count down starts!*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

* #Iwill release on Jan 14th 2015.. Expect an official announcement soon..*  @kunjumon

----------


## GaniThalapathi

* #Ito release for Pongal.. Paper AD's from Monday.. Get ready folks , we have gotto d good news Finally!!View details·* 
 @Manoj

----------


## GaniThalapathi

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## Ferno

Pongal rls aano  :Yeye:   :Yeye:   :Yeye:  #Waitinggg

----------


## Nithz

pongal release confirmed

----------


## Ferno

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Pongal rlz.....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Ini Ivide Undakum....
Chiyan*

----------


## GangsteR

Thala vs Vikram  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Pongal rlz.....


diwali tymil pedichu mulliya teamukal okae irangikko

----------


## kunjumon

> * #Iwill release on Jan 14th 2015.. Expect an official announcement soon..*  @kunjumon


same day venda, randum fdfs kaanendathaa...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> same day venda, randum fdfs kaanendathaa...


*1 Week Different Undu..YA-Jan8,I -14..*

----------


## Ferno

Shankar - Vikram  :Band:

----------


## Manoj

> * #Ito release for Pongal.. Paper AD's from Monday.. Get ready folks , we have gotto d good news Finally!!View details·* 
>  @Manoj


Puthiya records nu ini 2 maasam koodi...

FDFS, tvpm Il ethenkilum oru theatre Il...

----------


## Manoj

Teaser kandapozhe wife, kuttikal okke ithu kananamennu paranjathanu, avareyum kaanikanam- ippol Kiran tv yil njangal anniyan kaanukanu, appol thanne happy news ethi...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> diwali tymil pedichu mulliya teamukal okae irangikko


*Ninteyoke Raju Bhai Ninna Nilpil Mulliyapo Nee Evideyarnnu...Chumma Ingotu Keri Choriyanda...Diwali Ku Kaththi Alla Matiyathu...Krimi Kadi nallathanu...Bczz Alpam Ayille Santhoshichitu...*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Puthiya records nu ini 2 maasam koodi...FDFS, tvpm Il ethenkilum oru theatre Il...


If same day Clash Anel Record Undakila..Then Thalaivar Is Coming :Giveup:

----------


## Ferno

> Teaser kandapozhe wife, kuttikal okke ithu kananamennu paranjathanu, avareyum kaanikanam- ippol Kiran tv yil njangal anniyan kaanukanu, appol thanne happy news ethi...


ys njanum...anniyan  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

> *Ninteyoke Raju Bhai Ninna Nilpil Mulliyapo Nee Evideyarnnu...Chumma Ingotu Keri Choriyanda...Diwali Ku Kaththi Alla Matiyathu...Krimi Kadi nallathanu...Bczz Alpam Ayille Santhoshichitu...*


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Ferno

> *Ninteyoke Raju Bhai Ninna Nilpil Mulliyapo Nee Evideyarnnu...Chumma Ingotu Keri Choriyanda...Diwali Ku Kaththi Alla Matiyathu...Krimi Kadi nallathanu...Bczz Alpam Ayille Santhoshichitu...*


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ACME

> *Ninteyoke Raju Bhai Ninna Nilpil Mulliyapo Nee Evideyarnnu...Chumma Ingotu Keri Choriyanda...Diwali Ku Kaththi Alla Matiyathu...Krimi Kadi nallathanu...Bczz Alpam Ayille Santhoshichitu...*


Dey font color onnu maatu...tapatalk use cheyyumbo kannadichu povunnu

----------


## GangsteR

* PONGAL RELEASE*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Dey font color onnu maatu...tapatalk use cheyyumbo kannadichu povunnu


OK....................

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Pongal Clash...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Ippol OK Ayo   @ACME*

----------


## Manoj

> If same day Clash Anel Record Undakila..Then Thalaivar Is Coming


Shankar padam irangumbol enthu thalaivar, aarabhinayichalum record thanne...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Shankar padam irangumbol enthu thalaivar, aarabhinayichalum record thanne...


Shankar Brand Anu..Sammathichu..BT Thalaivar Also Brand..

----------


## Manoj

> ys njanum...anniyan


Gentleman muthale Shankar padam oru haramanu, gentleman okke abhiprayam arinju kondanu SL Il poyi kandathu, kathalan muthal aadya divasam muthal kandu thudangi. Indian opening show kripayil raavile 7 maniku engandayirinnu...

----------


## GangsteR

# CHIYAAN # VIKRAM has a magical voice which apts for
all artist. Vikram is a great dubbing artist. He strained
himself to get a different voice for the hunchback
character in # I
- Shankar at # Kappal audio launch

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Gentleman muthale Shankar padam oru haramanu, gentleman okke abhiprayam arinju kondanu SL Il poyi kandathu, kathalan muthal aadya divasam muthal kandu thudangi. Indian opening show kripayil raavile 7 maniku engandayirinnu...


My Favourite Indian  :Giveup:

----------


## SAM369

*Pongal Podipaarum Porattam..Komban Koodi Undakum...Karthi*

----------


## Manoj

> Shankar Brand Anu..Sammathichu..BT Thalaivar Also Brand..


Aayikotte, lokam muzhuvan fans um undu..Padam kollillenkil poliyunnumundu....

Shankar anganallallo, eduthathellaam Blockbusters alle...

Keralathil Shankar padam vannal matonnum aarum mind cheyyilla...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> *Pongal Podipaarum Porattam..Komban Koodi Undakum...Karthi*


Undakila..Totally 800 Theaters only..
All ready 3 Films Undu..

----------


## Manoj

Oru song kaanan payyanmaar okke bhraanthu pidichu wait cheythathu Kathalan aanu- Mukkala muqabla- Athu pole youth okke theatre Il aarthu vilichu dance cheytha oru song here kaanilla..Athokke theatre Il anubhavichariyan kazhinjathu thanne bhaagyamanu...


> My Favourite Indian

----------


## Manoj

Tamilnattil ippol 800 theatre mathrameyullo....


> Undakila..Totally 800 Theaters only..
> All ready 3 Films Undu..

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Aayikotte, lokam muzhuvan fans um undu..Padam kollillenkil poliyunnumundu....
> 
> Shankar anganallallo, eduthathellaam Blockbusters alle...
> 
> Keralathil Shankar padam vannal matonnum aarum mind cheyyilla...


Film Moshamael Arudethayalum Swaaaha..
Initial Kittan Shankar/Rajni Mathi...Long Run Depends On Wom..Thn Clash Akumbol Risk anu...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Tamilnattil ippol 800 theatre mathrameyullo....


A Class Athrayoke Kanoo(my view) Thn B:c Class  Strong anavide..Koodathe Multy koodi undakum.. @kunjumon @singam @POKIRI Is it Right?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Oru song kaanan payyanmaar okke bhraanthu pidichu wait cheythathu Kathalan aanu- Mukkala muqabla- Athu pole youth okke theatre Il aarthu vilichu dance cheytha oru song here kaanilla..Athokke theatre Il anubhavichariyan kazhinjathu thanne bhaagyamanu...


Chumma Kothipikathe :Sad: njanoke annu :Ahupinne:

----------


## Manoj

> Film Moshamael Arudethayalum Swaaaha..
> Initial Kittan Shankar/Rajni Mathi...Long Run Depends On Wom..Thn Clash Akumbol Risk anu...


Chandramukhiku keralathil initial undayirinno, Tamilnattil ATBB alle...

Kuchelan okke initial um illallo...

----------


## GangsteR

> *Pongal Podipaarum Porattam..Komban Koodi Undakum...Karthi*


Komban onnumilla..vishalintae oru padam undu

----------


## Manoj

Shankar- Ajith padam vannal Shankar padathinu thanne theatres kooduthal kittumennu thonunnu- Ajith padathinte koode vendayirinnu- randum nummade favourite aanu...


> A Class Athrayoke Kanoo(my view) Thn B:c Class  Strong anavide..Koodathe Multy koodi undakum.. @kunjumon @singam @POKIRI Is it Right?

----------


## Manoj

> Komban onnumilla..vishalintae oru padam undu


I undel baakiyokke maatunnathanu nallathu....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Chandramukhiku keralathil initial undayirinno, Tamilnattil ATBB alle...Kuchelan okke initial um illallo...


Dnt knw... BT BOth Remake Alle?

----------


## GangsteR

> I undel baakiyokke maatunnathanu nallathu....


randu filmsum solo rlz cheyunnataarnu nallathu.... allenkil 2 days gap venam

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Shankar- Ajith padam vannal Shankar padathinu thanne theatres kooduthal kittumennu thonunnu- Ajith padathinte koode vendayirinnu- randum nummade favourite aanu...


1 Week Diffrnt Undakum.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> randu filmsum solo rlz cheyunnataarnu nallathu.... allenkil 2 days gap venam


AS Of nw ..I on Jan-14 nd YA On Jan8..

----------


## kunjumon

> Shankar- Ajith padam vannal Shankar padathinu thanne theatres kooduthal kittumennu thonunnu- Ajith padathinte koode vendayirinnu- randum nummade favourite aanu...


nummadeyum  :Moodoff:  
randum fdfs kaananam....

----------


## kunjumon

> AS Of nw ..I on Jan-14 nd YA On Jan8..


I - 14aakkilla... pongal weekendinte last day aanennu thonnunnu 14...  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> AS Of nw ..I on Jan-14 nd YA On Jan8..


yaa 1 week gap undenkil nallataanu...tamil film rlz karyam onnum predict cheyaan pattilla

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## plk

thala vs ai vendayirinnu  :Moodoff:

----------


## Daniel John

jan 14 confirmed aanoo..... :Clap:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> I - 14aakkilla... pongal weekendinte last day aanennu thonnunnu 14...


Now Eee 2 Date Anu Kelkunne?

----------


## GangsteR

> jan 14 confirmed aanoo.....


As of now confirmed. ..

----------


## GangsteR

TELUGU POSTER

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> yaa 1 week gap undenkil nallataanu...tamil film rlz karyam onnum predict cheyaan pattilla


Yep. MAY Be Ethelum Film Postpone Cheythekum.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## kunjumon

I solo release allenkil prashnamaanu...
telungil pawan, ntr padamokke undennu thonnunnu...
hindiyil pk-de aftereffects theernnittumundaavilla....
onnukil ithu koluthiyittu baaki ellaam veezhanam allenkil  :Nea:

----------


## GangsteR

> Yep. MAY Be Ethelum Film Postpone Cheythekum.


official announcement vannathu kondu ini maattiyal athu prestigenae badhikkum.... so 1-2 days or 1 week difference prateekshichal mathi

----------


## POKIRI

> I solo release allenkil prashnamaanu...
> telungil pawan, ntr padamokke undennu thonnunnu...
> hindiyil pk-de aftereffects theernnittumundaavilla....
> onnukil ithu koluthiyittu baaki ellaam veezhanam allenkil


Pawan film,Ntr film pinne Allu guest role ulla Anushka chechi padom  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

*It's official - Vikram's I to clash with Yennai Arindhaal*



*What a delightful Saturday it has turned out to be for the film lovers, just when the film buffs are super excited on hearing that Thala Ajith’s Yennai Arindhaal will be releasing for Pongal 2015, here comes another delightful surprise from the producer of Shankar’s magnum opus ‘I’. We have official reports from team ‘I’ that the movie will hit the screens for Pongal 2015. It must be noted that ‘I’ was initially speculated to be released for Diwali 2014 along with Kaththi but with look of things it might clash with Yennai Arindhaal now.

Stay tuned for more updates!*

----------


## GangsteR

@National Star prediction tettiyallo....

----------


## Suneer

> *It's official - Vikram's I to clash with Yennai Arindhaal*
> 
> 
> 
> *What a delightful Saturday it has turned out to be for the film lovers, just when the film buffs are super excited on hearing that Thala Ajiths Yennai Arindhaal will be releasing for Pongal 2015, here comes another delightful surprise from the producer of Shankars magnum opus I. We have official reports from team I that the movie will hit the screens for Pongal 2015. It must be noted that I was initially speculated to be released for Diwali 2014 along with Kaththi but with look of things it might clash with Yennai Arindhaal now.
> 
> Stay tuned for more updates!*


Kaththidopaam clash undennarinju Vikram fan aayavar okke ini ennnaa cheyyum  :Sarcastic Hand:  @Iam RMU

----------


## visakh r

> Pawan film,Ntr film pinne Allu guest role ulla Anushka chechi padom


ennal pine ethayalum ai relese cheyilla...

----------


## ACME

> *Ippol OK Ayo   @ACME*


 :Good: .......

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
#I - Aascar films has also announced #Pongal
release! 2015's first festive clash getting bigger than
this year!!

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## kunjumon

> Pawan film,Ntr film pinne Allu guest role ulla Anushka chechi padom


so its kinda suicidal  :Ahupinne:

----------


## POKIRI

> so its kinda suicidal


Avide one week kayinjitt rls cheyyaanum plans und

----------


## Iam RMU

> diwali tymil pedichu mulliya teamukal okae irangikko


onju poday. Diwalik padm erakum en paranju eraki. 100cr um kadati. Makalu adyam ,simbhu ayi muti jayik enit valiya chetan mar ayi muttam ketto. Venkhat prabhu aniyan oru pani kodthu adtathu chettan kitathe erikan mutipayi prarticho  :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## National Star

> @National Star prediction tettiyallo....


novemberil enthaayaalum irangum ennu paranjavarude prediction appo enthayi... njan paranjathilum oru month nerathe aayi ennale ullu..  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> novemberil enthaayaalum irangum ennu paranjavarude prediction appo enthayi... njan paranjathilum oru month nerathe aayi ennale ullu..


saramilla athukondu kshemichirikunnu  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> onju poday. Diwalik padm erakum en paranju eraki. 100cr um kadati. Makalu adyam ,simbhu ayi muti jayik enit valiya chetan mar ayi muttam ketto. Venkhat prabhu aniyan oru pani kodthu adtathu chettan kitathe erikan mutipayi prarticho


Oru Anjaan flop aaya kondu inganae tattaatae.... pazhaya kanakkukal nammalae kondu parayipikaruthu

----------


## GangsteR

Clash of the titans - i vs yennai arindhaal


It does not get any bigger than this ,it will be the clash of Titans
when Vikram- Shankar's much awaited movie I takes on Gautam Menon - Ajith's Yennai Arindhaal for Pongal 2015. After a few hours of the official announcement of Yennai Arindhaal , came the official announcement for I.
With this news, the fans of both the actors are just more
than happy and the social media does not need a bigger
topic than this to discuss .The weekend has turned to be a
special one for movie lovers.
It has to be noted that Vikram's I was initially planned for a
Diwali release against Kaththi. But now it is crossing the
sword with "Yennai Arindhaal" for Pongal. 2014 Pongal had
Veeram and Jilla clashing with each other. Pongal turns out
to be a real feast for movie lovers.

----------


## Iam RMU

> Oru Anjaan flop aaya kondu inganae tattaatae.... pazhaya kanakkukal nammalae kondu parayipikaruthu


enjon pazhaya kanak . Block buster khaka khakeyakal revenue avearage grosser aya sachein und en producer kalapaily thanu parayuna video und edukate? Hit-nte enam edtalum surya aint a competetor. . !

----------


## GangsteR

Thala-Chiyan Battle This Pongal
IndiaGlitz [Sunday, November 23, 2014]


We hear that Ajith and Vikram are to lock horns in the
coming months. Last year, it was a Thala-Thalapathy
Pongal, and the coming year looks like it will be Thala-
Chiyan's galatta. Earlier this year, director Gautam Menon
kick started his project with Ajith which has created
massive anticipation by people referring to it as 'Thala 55'.
Now with the title, confirmation has come out that the film
will hit the big screens for Pongal. But 'Yennai Arindhaal' is
not alone.
The theatres are bound to be thronged by fans of not only
Ajith's, but also those of Vikram's. Director Shankar's
magnum opus 'I' starring Chiyan Vikram in the lead had to
be procrastinated for release, owing to incompleteness of its
technicalities. Now it is all done and the film is good to go.
This green signal has scheduled the film for release on the
day of Pongal in 2015. Which of the two will you watch first?

----------


## GangsteR

1st for Gautham Menon and 2nd for Shankar
Nov 23, 2014


Yesterday, we reported the news that the two heavyweight movies, Shankar - Vikram's I and Gautham Menon - Ajith's Yennai Arindhaal, would be releasing for Pongal. Here are three fun trivia about the releases. 

1. Pongal 2014 saw the clash of the massy titans - Vijay's Jilla and Ajith's Veeram. Pongal 2015 promises to be even bigger with Vikram taking Vijay's place, opposite Ajith.

2. Nanban was the first Shankar movie to release for
Pongal. And, I will be his second.

3. Gautham Menon has never had a Pongal release so far.
With Yennai Arindhaal, the director will open his Pongal
account!

Best Wishes Team Yennai Arindhaal and I.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KRRISH2255

> A Class Athrayoke Kanoo(my view) Thn B:c Class  Strong anavide..Koodathe Multy koodi undakum.. @kunjumon @singam @POKIRI Is it Right?


ABO Prakaaram TNil 857 Screens... A Class Aanennu Thonnunnu... Not Sure,,,

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Pawan film,Ntr film pinne Allu guest role ulla Anushka chechi padom


Pawan Film Maathram Allee Ulloo... Pinne Varun Tej Film... 
Anushka Film Jan 30 Allee... NTR Film Ethaaa... Athu Confirm Aanooo...

----------


## POKIRI

> Pawan Film Maathram Allee Ulloo... Pinne Varun Tej Film... 
> Anushka Film Jan 30 Allee... NTR Film Ethaaa... Athu Confirm Aanooo...


Ntr nte Puri Jagannadh film Temper....ethaand confirm aayitt for Sankranthi...yaa Anushka Padam shift aakum...but ithu 2 um thanne dhaaralam....mikkavaarum Telugu version vaikaanaa chance I

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> If same day Clash Anel Record Undakila..Then Thalaivar Is Coming


 :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Film Moshamael Arudethayalum Swaaaha..
> Initial Kittan Shankar/Rajni Mathi...Long Run Depends On Wom..Thn Clash Akumbol Risk anu...


film mosham aanenkil oru prashnavumilla.. ippol van hype il varunna padangalk engane vannaalum collxn varum.. pinne shanker padam aavumbo wom athra nannaayillenkilum cash muthalavum enna attitude aanu aalukalkk.. ath kond padathinu kayarukayum cheyyum.
sivaji keralathil athra nalla wom onnum aayirunilla.. oru mohanlal padathinu polum aa wom aayirunenkil keralathil sivaji edutha collxn varillaayirunu.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Chandramukhiku keralathil initial undayirinno, Tamilnattil ATBB alle...
> 
> Kuchelan okke initial um illallo...


2005 il okke kodungallur onnum first day polum tamil padangal ( shanker padangal ozhike) HF adikkarilla.. chandramukhi morning show muthal housefull aayirunu.

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Shankar Brand Anu..Sammathichu..BT Thalaivar Also Brand..


Keralathil Rajni - Shankar Team Padangal Allee Last 10 Yearsil Rajnikku Van Initial Kitteettilluu... 
Am Not Telling Rajni Has No Initial... Anger Vere Range Thanne Aanu... Worldwide...  :salut: 
But Atleast In Kerala Shankar Films Has An Advanatage Ennu Thonnunnu... Both Intial & Long Run... 
Chandramukhi, Kuselan Onnum Keralathil Athra Initial Illaayrnnu... May Remake Be A Reason... 
Pinne I Kidu Aanel TN Ozhichu Vere Ellaadathum Record Idaan Chance Undu...
Anniyan TN Ozhichu Elladathum Record Aayrunnu... Even In AP... 
TN Leadil Aanu Chandhrmukhi Industry Hit Sthaanam Nilanirthiyathu...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Shankar- Ajith padam vannal Shankar padathinu thanne theatres kooduthal kittumennu thonunnu- Ajith padathinte koode vendayirinnu- randum nummade favourite aanu...


shanker um ajith um thammil ajith um dhanush um thammil ulla vyathasam und

vijay nu kittum ennu karuthiya pani aanu.. thalakkittu kitti  :Crying:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> I solo release allenkil prashnamaanu...
> telungil pawan, ntr padamokke undennu thonnunnu...
> hindiyil pk-de aftereffects theernnittumundaavilla....
> onnukil ithu koluthiyittu baaki ellaam veezhanam allenkil


enik thonnunath andhra il keralathile avastha thanne aanennanu.. vere telugu padam koluthiyalum shanker padathinu kittendath kittum.. 5-10% vyathasam undavum koodi vannal..

PK dec25 aanenkil jan 1st week kazhiyunnathode kattem padom madakkiyittundaavum.. athenthayalum prashnamavilla.. vere big releases same week undavathirunal mathi

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Kaththidopaam clash undennarinju Vikram fan aayavar okke ini ennnaa cheyyum  @Iam RMU


iniyippo puthiya kure vikram fans undavumallo  :Ahupinne: 

shankar annante kaaryam ottayadikk vikrathine top il ethichu
vikram total fan base = ajith fans + vijay fans + vikram fans

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Keralathil Rajni - Shankar Team Padangal Allee Last 10 Yearsil Rajnikku Van Initial Kitteettilluu... 
> Am Not Telling Rajni Has No Initial... Anger Vere Range Thanne Aanu... Worldwide... 
> But Atleast In Kerala Shankar Films Has An Advanatage Ennu Thonnunnu... Both Intial & Long Run... 
> Chandramukhi, Kuselan Onnum Keralathil Athra Initial Illaayrnnu... May Remake Be A Reason... 
> Pinne I Kidu Aanel TN Ozhichu Vere Ellaadathum Record Idaan Chance Undu...
> Anniyan TN Ozhichu Elladathum Record Aayrunnu... Even In AP... 
> TN Leadil Aanu Chandhrmukhi Industry Hit Sthaanam Nilanirthiyathu...


shanker vs rajni eduthaal rajnikku TN and japan mathrame kaanoo

anniyan north il record aayilla  :Ahupinne: 

chandramukhi initial illa ennokke parayunnath chummaa aanu.. karyamaya ochappadum bahalvum onnum illaathe aanu irakkiyath.. kodungallur okke tamil padangal housefull kaanaatha samayath morning show muthal housefull aayirunu.. athum opposite mega hyped chandrolsvam okke ullappol.

----------


## Perumthachan

nalla muttan paniyaa I kku kittiyirikkunnathu. 
I collection okke varumaayirikkum, but at the end of the day, between the two, Yennai Irundhaal will definitely be the better film.

----------


## kannan

> Shankar- Ajith padam vannal Shankar padathinu thanne theatres kooduthal kittumennu thonunnu- Ajith padathinte koode vendayirinnu- randum nummade favourite aanu...


THALA is Thala  :cheers:  King of Opening 

Ethu cinema vannaalum it wont change anything  . . . 

I is an exceptional movie . . .dats another matter . . . .

----------


## GangsteR

> THALA is Thala  King of Opening 
> 
> Ethu cinema vannaalum it wont change anything  . . . 
> 
> I is an exceptional movie . . .dats another matter . . . .


randum kattaykku nilkum... Oru two days gap enkilum venam

----------


## Manoj

> 2005 il okke kodungallur onnum first day polum tamil padangal ( shanker padangal ozhike) HF adikkarilla.. chandramukhi morning show muthal housefull aayirunu.


Njaan 4 th day anjaliyil kaanumbol thikachu 100 perillayirinnu, kodungallore kaaeyam enikariyilla..

----------


## Manoj

> THALA is Thala  King of Opening 
> 
> Ethu cinema vannaalum it wont change anything  . . . 
> 
> I is an exceptional movie . . .dats another matter . . . .


King of opening okke tamilnattil, Shankar anganalla , south Il ellayidathum king aanu..

Hero aarennathum prashnamalla, shankar padam- athu oru haramanu....

----------


## Manoj

Yes, better film Yennai arindhal aayirikum, colctn worldwide I ezhayalathu varilla, athaanu Shankar...


> nalla muttan paniyaa I kku kittiyirikkunnathu. 
> I collection okke varumaayirikkum, but at the end of the day, between the two, Yennai Irundhaal will definitely be the better film.

----------


## Manoj

Chandramukhi onnum keralathil onnumallayirinnu, kuchelan um athu pole thanne...


> shanker vs rajni eduthaal rajnikku TN and japan mathrame kaanoo
> 
> anniyan north il record aayilla 
> 
> chandramukhi initial illa ennokke parayunnath chummaa aanu.. karyamaya ochappadum bahalvum onnum illaathe aanu irakkiyath.. kodungallur okke tamil padangal housefull kaanaatha samayath morning show muthal housefull aayirunu.. athum opposite mega hyped chandrolsvam okke ullappol.

----------


## Manoj

Athokke namukku padam irangiyittu parayaam...Samayam undallo..


> shanker um ajith um thammil ajith um dhanush um thammil ulla vyathasam und
> 
> vijay nu kittum ennu karuthiya pani aanu.. thalakkittu kitti

----------


## ACME

> King of opening okke tamilnattil, Shankar anganalla , south Il ellayidathum king aanu..
> 
> Hero aarennathum prashnamalla, shankar padam- athu oru haramanu....


Hero appurath ajith aavumbo prashnam aaNu bhai...I poloru padam solo release kittiyillengil paNi thanne..pinne Tamil film main market TN thanne alle...avide ajith vj padangalude koode irakathirikunnatha nallath

----------


## Manoj

> Keralathil Rajni - Shankar Team Padangal Allee Last 10 Yearsil Rajnikku Van Initial Kitteettilluu... 
> Am Not Telling Rajni Has No Initial... Anger Vere Range Thanne Aanu... Worldwide... 
> But Atleast In Kerala Shankar Films Has An Advanatage Ennu Thonnunnu... Both Intial & Long Run... 
> Chandramukhi, Kuselan Onnum Keralathil Athra Initial Illaayrnnu... May Remake Be A Reason... 
> Pinne I Kidu Aanel TN Ozhichu Vere Ellaadathum Record Idaan Chance Undu...
> Anniyan TN Ozhichu Elladathum Record Aayrunnu... Even In AP... 
> TN Leadil Aanu Chandhrmukhi Industry Hit Sthaanam Nilanirthiyathu...


I TN ozhike ellayidathum colctn record idumennu urappanu....

----------


## Manoj

> Hero appurath ajith aavumbo prashnam aaNu bhai...I poloru padam solo release kittiyillengil paNi thanne..pinne Tamil film main market TN thanne alle...avide ajith vj padangalude koode irakathirikunnatha nallath


Pinne 135 Cr padameduthu profit aakiya director nu athokke ariyaam bhai, vijay- Ajith onnum oru vishayamalla- padam irangumbol ningalkathu manasilakum...

----------


## ACME

> I TN ozhike ellayidathum colctn record idumennu urappanu....


Andhra buddhimuttaNu..pawan kalyan and Jr ntr padam release und..TN yennai arindhal...Kerala sureshot

----------


## kannan

> 2005 il okke kodungallur onnum first day polum tamil padangal ( shanker padangal ozhike) HF adikkarilla.. chandramukhi morning show muthal housefull aayirunu.


Eee kodungalloor Keralthil aano Tamil nattil aano  :Ahupinne:

----------


## ACME

> Pinne 135 Cr padameduthu profit aakiya director nu athokke ariyaam bhai, vijay- Ajith onnum oru vishayamalla- padam irangumbol ningalkathu manasilakum...


Entho... I think this is bad timing..2um nalla wom aaNengilum I aavum kashtapeduka...athrem mudakku muthal ullathalle

----------


## Manoj

> Entho... I think this is bad timing..2um nalla wom aaNengilum I aavum kashtapeduka...athrem mudakku muthal ullathalle


Matulla Tamil stars ne pole 1 week kondu vedi theerunnathalla Shankar padam, Indian,Aniyan,Enthiran,Boys okke ivide thakarthodiyathu kandittille.

Long run, families okke kittunnathu Shankar padathinanu, tamilians maathramalla south India muzhuvan kaathirikukayanu Shankar padangalku vendi....

----------


## Manoj

Cinema irangatte, athu kazhinju nokkaam, evidokke record idumennu...


> Andhra buddhimuttaNu..pawan kalyan and Jr ntr padam release und..TN yennai arindhal...Kerala sureshot

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Ithoke veruthe aanu....deepavali poyittu ippo pongal ayi.....feb nokiyal mathi....

----------


## Perumthachan

> Yes, better film Yennai arindhal aayirikum, colctn worldwide I ezhayalathu varilla, athaanu Shankar...


athaanu sankadam. enthaayalum muttu thammi idikkaathe I odeyoppam irakkaan YI team kaanikkunna guts sammathikkanam. suicide aanelum.
vere vere aayirunne, randinum laabham undaakaayirunnu.

----------


## Manoj

> athaanu sankadam. enthaayalum muttu thammi idikkaathe I odeyoppam irakkaan YI team kaanikkunna guts sammathikkanam. suicide aanelum.
> vere vere aayirunne, randinum laabham undaakaayirunnu.


Enthayalum pongal adichu polikaam, fireman rls maatumennathum oraaswasamanu...

----------


## Perumthachan

> Enthayalum pongal adichu polikaam, fireman rls maatumennathum oraaswasamanu...


alla athippo, Shankarum Gautham Menonum okke vannaalum, Deepu Karunakarante padam vannaa, oru samshayom venda, aalkaaru athine kayaru.  
maatiyathukondu I and Why I, randum rakshapettu. alle?

----------


## Manoj

> alla athippo, Shankarum Gautham Menonum okke vannaalum, Deepu Karunakarante padam vannaa, oru samshayom venda, aalkaaru athine kayaru.  
> maatiyathukondu I and Why I, randum rakshapettu. alle?


Nammade thalayum, vikramum alle, pizhachu poyikottenne.....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Chandramukhi onnum keralathil onnumallayirinnu, kuchelan um athu pole thanne...


chandramukhi shanker padangalod compare cheythal onnumalla.. pakshe aa time le tamil padangalodu compare cheythaal kidu hit thanne aanu

----------


## Munaf ikka

jan 14 aanalle release?..... lingayum annu thanne ano?....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Yes, better film Yennai arindhal aayirikum, colctn worldwide I ezhayalathu varilla, athaanu Shankar...


20yrs kazhinju YA vs I vannaal YA aarkkum orma kaanilla..  :Adhupinne: 
annu vilayiuthumbol manasilavum ethanu better film ennu

----------


## KRRISH2255

> jan 14 aanalle release?..... lingayum annu thanne ano?....


Linga December 12 Aanu...  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Manoj

> chandramukhi shanker padangalod compare cheythal onnumalla.. pakshe aa time le tamil padangalodu compare cheythaal kidu hit thanne aanu


Njaan keralathile kaaryamanu paranjathu, TN il valiya hit thanne...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Hero appurath ajith aavumbo prashnam aaNu bhai...I poloru padam solo release kittiyillengil paNi thanne..pinne Tamil film main market TN thanne alle...avide ajith vj padangalude koode irakathirikunnatha nallath


ajith padavum vijay padavum koodi collect cheyyunnath shanker padam TN il collect cheyyum.
ajith padam koode undennu karuthi shanker padam oraalum kaanathe irikkilla.. nere marich ajith padam chelappol kaanathe irunnenu varum.

shanker padam ennu parayunnath onam , xmas ennokke parayunna pole aanu.. ozhivakkan pattilla.. aaghoshiche mathiyaavoo

----------


## Manoj

> 20yrs kazhinju YA vs I vannaal YA aarkkum orma kaanilla.. 
> annu vilayiuthumbol manasilavum ethanu better film ennu


Shankar produce cheytha Kathal mikacha cinemayanu, pakshe Shankar padangalodu compare cheyyan patumo, athra thanne...

Shankar padangal drishyavismayangalanu, pakshe mikacha cinema aakanamennilla...

----------


## Manoj

> ajith padavum vijay padavum koodi collect cheyyunnath shanker padam TN il collect cheyyum.
> ajith padam koode undennu karuthi shanker padam oraalum kaanathe irikkilla.. nere marich ajith padam chelappol kaanathe irunnenu varum.
> 
> shanker padam ennu parayunnath onam , xmas ennokke parayunna pole aanu.. ozhivakkan pattilla.. aaghoshiche mathiyaavoo


Yes, athaanu vyathyasam- ellavarkum Shankar cinema kaananam...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Shankar produce cheytha Kathal mikacha cinemayanu, pakshe Shankar padangalodu compare cheyyan patumo, athra thanne...
> 
> Shankar padangal drishyavismayangalanu, pakshe mikacha cinema aakanamennilla...


mikacha cinema ennu paranjaal enthanu udesikkunnath ? 
enne sambandhichidatholam gentleman valare mikacha oru cinema aanu.. athinte 7 ayalath nilkkunna oru padam goutham menon eduthittilla

----------


## GaniThalapathi

* Sreedhar Pillai

@sri50

#AascarRaviconfirms#I4 Pongal in all 3 languages. Promotional campaign 4 film will start 2morro- Nov 24*

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KRRISH2255

> * Sreedhar Pillai
> 
> @sri50
> 
> #AascarRaviconfirms#I4 Pongal in all 3 languages. Promotional campaign 4 film will start 2morro- Nov 24*


Jan 14 Aanalleee Kollaaaam... APyil Pawan Film Jan 9 Aanu Paranjirikkunnathu... As Per ABO... 
So 33 Days Gap Between Linga... & 26 Days Gap With PK... 
Pongal Holidays Starting 15th Muthal Aanu... Thursday Pinne Monday Vare Kidukkaam...  :Giveup:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Jan 14 Aanalleee Kollaaaam... APyil Pawan Film Jan 9 Aanu Paranjirikkunnathu... As Per ABO... So 33 Days Gap Between Linga... & 26 Days Gap With PK... Pongal Holidays Starting 15th Muthal Aanu... Thursday Pinne Monday Vare Kidukkaam...


*Yep...World Wide Same Day Rlz..And As Per Close Source Ajith Movie One Week Munne RLZ cheyum(jan.So They Should Be Try For Record no of Screens ..*

----------


## KRRISH2255

> *Yep...World Wide Same Day Rlz..And As Per Close Source Ajith Movie One Week Munne RLZ cheyum(jan.So They Should Be Try For Record no of Screens ..*


AP As Of Now Solo Release Aayrkkillaa... NTR Padam Date 9 & Pawan Padam 14 Aanu... My Mistake... 
Keralathil Pinne Nokkanda... First Day Record Idumoo Ennu Maathram Arinjaal Mathi... 
Hindi PK Kazhinju 4 Weeks Aavumenkilum Tevar Release Undu But Athum 9 Aanu...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> AP As Of Now Solo Release Aayrkkillaa... NTR Padam Date 9 & Pawan Padam 14 Aanu... My Mistake... Keralathil Pinne Nokkanda... First Day Record Idumoo Ennu Maathram Arinjaal Mathi... Hindi PK Kazhinju 4 Weeks Aavumenkilum Tevar Release Undu But Athum 9 Aanu...


Yep..AP Alpam Tension Anu.Shankar All Area vilum Brand Anu..Koodathe AP Areawise polum Record Rights anu..So?Tevar Valiya Velluvili akila..Thn Bollywood Kidu Promos kodukanam.to overtake Tevar.

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

* ABO Wk Top 

@AndhraBoxOffice

LingaaTN by Vendhar Movies and#Imight be for Jan9. 2 Big News.*

----------


## KingOfKings

> Hero appurath ajith aavumbo prashnam aaNu bhai...I poloru padam solo release kittiyillengil paNi thanne..pinne Tamil film main market TN thanne alle...avide ajith vj padangalude koode irakathirikunnatha nallath


*ee same opnion annu mine also VIJAY-AJITH movieyude koode I relase ayyal nashtam I kku thanne annu it will effect intial of I* 


 but ivde ulla palarkkum athu agree cheyan pada annu 

I ullathu kondu GVM movie low price nu akum distribution edukkunathu , so collection kurjalaum no poblem

----------


## KingOfKings

> AP As Of Now Solo Release Aayrkkillaa... NTR Padam Date 9 & Pawan Padam 14 Aanu... My Mistake... 
> Keralathil Pinne Nokkanda... First Day Record Idumoo Ennu Maathram Arinjaal Mathi... 
> Hindi PK Kazhinju 4 Weeks Aavumenkilum Tevar Release Undu But Athum 9 Aanu...


Keralathil According to tinju 3cr alle ? Kerala malayalam movies onnum illalo??

----------


## kunjumon

Yennai Arindhaal verum 50c budget....
onnukil billa 2 pole initial maathram eduth , veezhum....
appozhum shankar padathinodu mutti thottu ennu abhimaanikkum....
allenkil  :Laughing:  kedu motham I-kaanu....
iniyengaanum I moshamaayi , YA click aayaal ... henteeshwaraa Ajithinte level pinneyum maarum  :Yeye:  I know there is just 0.1% chance.... ennaalum cinema alle, who can predict!

ethayalum going by Ajith's current form, pakuthi enki pakuthi, kaal enkil kaal ... I-ku kittaanulla nalloramsham collectionum konde poku ....  :Order:  
let them release on the same date....
njangakku pedikkaanonnumilla....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Yennai Arindhaal verum 50c budget....onnukil billa 2 pole initial maathram eduth , veezhum....appozhum shankar padathinodu mutti thottu ennu abhimaanikkum....allenkil  kedu motham I-kaanu....iniyengaanum I moshamaayi , YA click aayaal ... henteeshwaraa Ajithinte level pinneyum maarum  I know there is just 0.1% chance.... ennaalum cinema alle, who can predict!ethayalum going by Ajith's current form, pakuthi enki pakuthi, kaal enkil kaal ... I-ku kittaanulla nalloramsham collectionum konde poku ....  let them release on the same date....njangakku pedikkaanonnumilla....


*Budget 50Cr Anelum Problem Anu..Producer Allready Safe Akum..Distribution Team nanu Problem..Avar Strong Anel Nalla Theaters Book cheythal Kollam..Another Problem Orupadu Movies Q anu for rlz For Example:Anegan,UT,Amabalai,Kakisattai,komban so Long Run 2num Safe alla..Initial Kitendi varum.*

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Yennai Arindhaal verum 50c budget....onnukil billa 2 pole initial maathram eduth , veezhum....appozhum shankar padathinodu mutti thottu ennu abhimaanikkum....allenkil  kedu motham I-kaanu....iniyengaanum I moshamaayi , YA click aayaal ... henteeshwaraa Ajithinte level pinneyum maarum  I know there is just 0.1% chance.... ennaalum cinema alle, who can predict!ethayalum going by Ajith's current form, pakuthi enki pakuthi, kaal enkil kaal ... I-ku kittaanulla nalloramsham collectionum konde poku ....  let them release on the same date....njangakku pedikkaanonnumilla....


Same day releasnu chance valare kuravu aanu...oru week allenkil atleast oru 3 day gap enkilum kanum...Ennalum randu filmineyum parasparam vallathe affect cheyyila in total run and collection...initial / opening mathre kurachu share avoo...'I' verum opening mathram pratheekshichu irakunna padavum alla....2 padavum respective expectation keep cheythal ulla karyam aanu paranjathu....and that too in tamilnadu.....in kerala defenetly its a bang on Ajith film....

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Eniku thonunnathu I release veendum mattum ennanu

----------


## kunjumon

> *Budget 50Cr Anelum Problem Anu..Producer Allready Safe Akum..Distribution Team nanu Problem..Avar Strong Anel Nalla Theaters Book cheythal Kollam..Another Problem Orupadu Movies Q anu for rlz For Example:Anegan,UT,Amabalai,Kakisattai,komban so Long Run 2num Safe alla..Initial Kitendi varum.*


ajith filmsinenthu long run.... 3 weeks kondu baakiyulla padangal 100 divasam kondundaakkunnathu kittum....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ajith filmsinenthu long run.... 3 weeks kondu baakiyulla padangal 100 divasam kondundaakkunnathu kittum....


Kitiyal Distributer ku Kollam :Laughing:  First one Month Thanneyanu Ella Movies nteyum Max collection kittuka.Thn Long Run Depends On Wom ..And Depends on Family Audience..Athilathavarku Initial Kazhinjal Run Nirtham...:no chori:

----------


## kunjumon

> Same day releasnu chance valare kuravu aanu...oru week allenkil atleast oru 3 day gap enkilum kanum...Ennalum randu filmineyum parasparam vallathe affect cheyyila in total run and collection...initial / opening mathre kurachu share avoo...'I' verum opening mathram pratheekshichu irakunna padavum alla....2 padavum respective expectation keep cheythal ulla karyam aanu paranjathu....and that too in tamilnadu.....in kerala defenetly its a bang on Ajith film....


Keralathil athyavashyam kollaavunna padamaanenkil nashtam varilla, I-de ezhayalathu collection vannillenkil polum...

----------


## kunjumon

> Kitiyal Distributer ku Kollam First one Month Thanneyanu Ella Movies nteyum Max collection kittuka.Thn Long Run Depends On Wom ..And Depends on Family Audience..Athilathavarku Initial Kazhinjal Run Nirtham...:no chori:


anganoru long run ippo tnil illa  :Laughing:  wide release vanna shesham....
aalukale kaanikkaan kure naal valippikkaam ennallaathe.... :again no chori:
family audience 50 divasathinu shesham maathram varunnathokke pandu ....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Keralathil athyavashyam kollaavunna padamaanenkil nashtan varilla, I-de ezhayalathu collection varillenkilum.....


As of now Malyalm Major Rlz onnum illa..Kerala Distributer ?

----------


## kunjumon

> As of now Malyalm Major Rlz onnum illa..Kerala Distributer ?


theerumaanamaayittilla. ....
gokulam gopalan adakkam kure per nokkunnundu. ....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> anganoru long run ippo tnil illa  wide release vanna shesham....aalukale kaanikkaan kure naal valippikkaam ennallaathe.... :again no chori:family audience 50 divasathinu shesham maathram varunnathokke pandu ....


Shivakarthikeyan Film 100 Days Adikunnu..Pandianadu 100 Adichu..So Vishal and SK vare Valipikukayanale :Laughing: Wide Rlz Nu Shesham Long Run Kuranjitundu..Sammathichu..And Another Doubt Ini Enganum Upcoming Thala Films il Ethelum Movie 100 Adichal(?may be) Athu Valipikal ennu Sammathikan Madi Kanillalo :Ahupinne:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> theerumaanamaayittilla. ....gokulam gopalan adakkam kure per nokkunnundu. ....


Actually SreeKaleshvari Ippol Ille?...Avar alle Arambam Cheythe?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

* Ipromotions to kick-start from tomorrow.#IPongalconfirmed.. Looking forward!*

----------


## kunjumon

> Shivakarthikeyan Film 100 Days Adikunnu..Pandianadu 100 Adichu..So Vishal and SK vare ValipikukayanaleWide Rlz Nu Shesham Long Run Kuranjitundu..Sammathichu..And Another Doubt Ini Enganum Upcoming Thala Films il Ethelum Movie 100 Adichal(?may be) Athu Valipikal ennu Sammathikan Madi Kanillalo


athe valippichathaanu....
ariyillenkil anveshichu nokku....

----------


## Bunny

I pongalnu onnum irangilla....
Newsil niranj nikkan ascar annate oro numberukale...

Adyam kathi vs I
Pinne linga vs I
Ippol YA vs I

----------


## skv

Pongal 2014 - Jilla Vs Veeram same day release vannappol enthokke aayirunnu..... ennittu randu padavum nalla opening and BO success nediyille ?
Similarly I Vs YA should have no issues. .... content nallathaanenkil randum successful aavum

----------


## GangsteR

> I pongalnu onnum irangilla....
> Newsil niranj nikkan ascar annate oro numberukale...
> 
> Adyam kathi vs I
> Pinne linga vs I
> Ippol YA vs I


ithippol paper ad with rlz date vannatallae

----------


## anupkerb1

Jan 26 release ..pongal release undakilaa...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Digambaran

> Pongal 2014 - Jilla Vs Veeram same day release vannappol enthokke aayirunnu..... ennittu randu padavum nalla opening and BO success nediyille ?
> Similarly I Vs YA should have no issues. .... content nallathaanenkil randum successful aavum


Randum just above avg collections nedi. and Veeram overtook jilla after first week 1. Jilla's budget would make it just average, while veeram is a hit. It can't be denied that both lost a bit of colln to each other

----------


## Digambaran

> 


Pathetic posters..... MS Paintil njan ithinekkal nannayi cheyyum.. red border  :puker:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Randum just above avg collections nedi. and Veeram overtook jilla after first week 1. Jilla's budget would make it just average, while veeram is a hit. It can't be denied that both lost a bit of colln to each other


Clash Aayillayirunenkil Randum Hitin Mukalil Poyene

----------


## Bunny

> ithippol paper ad with rlz date vannatallae


Diwali.release Ravi Annan media vilich.announce cheytath alle..

This is just a move to make your movie hot in the market!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Diwali.release Ravi Annan media vilich.announce cheytath alle..
> 
> This is just a move to make your movie hot in the market!


annu paranjathu seriyaanu but rlz aakillennu namukku ellarkum ariyam karnam annu shooting polum teernitillaarnu...ipol post production work 80% complete aayi... promotion start cheytittundu so definitely rlz on pongal

----------


## GangsteR

> Pathetic posters..... MS Paintil njan ithinekkal nannayi cheyyum.. red border


ithu verum sample allae

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Revised Release Dates:
Dec 12th - # Lingaa
Jan 8th - # YennaiArindhaal
Jan 14th - # I
Jan 26th - # Anegan

----------


## GangsteR

I [ Latest news ]:
Hindi audio launch - # Dec5
 Telugu audio launch - # Dec10

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KRRISH2255

> Randum just above avg collections nedi. and Veeram overtook jilla after first week 1. Jilla's budget would make it just average, while veeram is a hit. It can't be denied that both lost a bit of colln to each other


Veeram Jillayekkal Collect Cheythathu TNil Aanu & Some Overseas Locations... Overall Jilla Aanu Kooduthal...
And Jillayekkal Budget Kaaranam Allaa Avg Aayi Term Cheyyunnath Rights Sold Aaya Amount Was Big... 
Clash Maathram Allaa Prashnam Aayathu... Both Had 30% ET In TN Which Effected Their Share... 
Randinum Avg - Abv Avg Tag Maathrame Ullooo Overall... Not Hit...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Digambaran

> Veeram Jillayekkal Collect Cheythathu TNil Aanu & Some Overseas Locations... Overall Jilla Aanu Kooduthal...
> And Jillayekkal Budget Kaaranam Allaa Avg Aayi Term Cheyyunnath Rights Sold Aaya Amount Was Big... 
> Clash Maathram Allaa Prashnam Aayathu... Both Had 30% ET In TN Which Effected Their Share... 
> Randinum Avg - Abv Avg Tag Maathrame Ullooo Overall... Not Hit...


TN alle main portion of revenue for tamil movies? evdeyokke aanu Jillayekal veeram nediyath? apart from kerala which is really nothing much?

I think lead in TN is pretty substantial.

----------


## GangsteR

> Veeram Jillayekkal Collect Cheythathu TNil Aanu & Some Overseas Locations... Overall Jilla Aanu Kooduthal...
> And Jillayekkal Budget Kaaranam Allaa Avg Aayi Term Cheyyunnath Rights Sold Aaya Amount Was Big... 
> Clash Maathram Allaa Prashnam Aayathu... Both Had 30% ET In TN Which Effected Their Share... 
> Randinum Avg - Abv Avg Tag Maathrame Ullooo Overall... Not Hit...


Veeram jillayekal collection nediya padam aanu...hit statusum undu..jilla avg aanu, chila idangalil loss aayittundu

----------


## Nithz



----------


## KRRISH2255

> TN alle main portion of revenue for tamil movies? evdeyokke aanu Jillayekal veeram nediyath? apart from kerala which is really nothing much?
> 
> I think lead in TN is pretty substantial.





> Veeram jillayekal collection nediya padam aanu...hit statusum undu..jilla avg aanu, chila idangalil loss aayittundu


Veeram TNil Nedi Also Some Overseas Countries... UKyil Ok Jillayude Pakuthi Illaaa... 
Total Oversee Eduthaalum Illaaa... ABO Prakaaram Jilla Has 1Cr Share Lead... Athum Kerala Less Aanu Athil... 
Overall Jillayekkal Gross Onnum Veeram Nedeettillaaa... Rights Poya Amount Kuravayaa Kaaranam Hit Parayunnundaavum...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Veeram jillayekal collection nediya padam aanu...hit statusum undu..jilla avg aanu, chila idangalil loss aayittundu


Athippo Veeravum Loss Undallo  :Yawn:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Athippo Veeravum Loss Undallo


Endhiran Vare Chila Areas Loss Undu... Appolaa... Veerathinu Jilleyekkal Gross...  :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Endhiran Vare Chila Areas Loss Undu... Appolaa... Veerathinu Jilleyekkal Gross...


Keralathile Avastha Okke  :Laughing:

----------


## raamzcool

Trailer release ine patti valla vivaram undooo...???

----------


## amarnath

> Shivakarthikeyan Film 100 Days Adikunnu..Pandianadu 100 Adichu..So Vishal and SK vare ValipikukayanaleWide Rlz Nu Shesham Long Run Kuranjitundu..Sammathichu..And Another Doubt Ini Enganum Upcoming Thala Films il Ethelum Movie 100 Adichal(?may be) Athu Valipikal ennu Sammathikan Madi Kanillalo


Sorry still you are thinking every film has 'Genuine" 100 days its a Fake Gimmik  to show to film a hit.Nowadays its Practically rare scenario for genuine run
Chennai has Baby albert,PVR Scrren6(Smaal),Devi kala ,shanthi specially to drag for 100 days.

----------


## Digambaran

> Veeram TNil Nedi Also Some Overseas Countries... UKyil Ok Jillayude Pakuthi Illaaa... 
> Total Oversee Eduthaalum Illaaa... ABO Prakaaram Jilla Has 1Cr Share Lead... Athum Kerala Less Aanu Athil... 
> Overall Jillayekkal Gross Onnum Veeram Nedeettillaaa... Rights Poya Amount Kuravayaa Kaaranam Hit Parayunnundaavum...


Ee UK okke ethre thanneyund? UK plus US cherthaal max 2 crores alle varoo? Appo lead eduthal ethre varum? ethaanum lakhs? Total overseas eduthaalum don't think it will chance much. Total overseas lead of Jilla will be less than a crore. 

Keralathil Jilla definitely has a good lead over veeram - but then that's also due to the huge factor that Lalettan is. 

overall Kerala remove cheythu eduthu nokkiyaal clearly Veeram > Jilla.

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ee UK okke ethre thanneyund? UK plus US cherthaal max 2 crores alle varoo? Appo lead eduthal ethre varum? ethaanum lakhs? Total overseas eduthaalum don't think it will chance much. Total overseas lead of Jilla will be less than a crore. 
> 
> Keralathil Jilla definitely has a good lead over veeram - but then that's also due to the huge factor that Lalettan is. 
> 
> overall Kerala remove cheythu eduthu nokkiyaal clearly Veeram > Jilla.


UK Collection Onnum Appol Oru Idea Illallee... UK Jilla 2.47Crore Veeram 1.08Crore... UK lead Maathram Nearly 1.4Cr... 
ABO Prakaaram Overseas Jilla 9.6Cr Share... Veeram 6.2Cr Share... Lead 3.4Cr... 
ROI Jilla 50Lakhs Share Veeram 40Lakhs Share... Ini Kerala Lead Parayandallo 1:3 Aanu Veeram & Jillaa... 
Overall According To ABO Jilla Has A Lead Of 1Cr Share... Tat Too With Kerala Less Figures Vechu...

----------


## amarnath

> UK Collection Onnum Appol Oru Idea Illallee... UK Jilla 2.47Crore Veeram 1.08Crore... UK lead Maathram Nearly 1.4Cr... 
> ABO Prakaaram Overseas Jilla 9.6Cr Share... Veeram 6.2Cr Share... Lead 3.4Cr... 
> ROI Jilla 50Lakhs Share Veeram 40Lakhs Share... Ini Kerala Lead Parayandallo 1:3 Aanu Veeram & Jillaa... 
> Overall According To ABO Jilla Has A Lead Of 1Cr Share... Tat Too With Kerala Less Figures Vechu...


ABO is blatant manipulator with knowledge on Shares,Net and some Telugu sources he twisting figures and also Anti Ajith  & Pro-Vijay always.
he was the guy who said Superhit Arrambam as above avreage.
With Europe Jilla had max 1.8-2C lead thats it.
Did you remember the Boycott of Jilla from tiruppur-coimbatore distributers for high price after oneweek after conflict between Theatre guys and Distributer Cosmo Shiva??as Film didnt do as expected
2nd day film was trimmed next Success meet finally this Distributor problem.All got overshadowed by  drag 100 day run in Baby albert and wannable 100 day function.

Veeram Lead in TN alone would be minimum 9-10C by gross.Veeram Overseas Share would be 8C and Jilla 9C due to europe factor.
Veeram was sold for 30C in Tn and Jilla 34C do the math Veeram would be easily HIT and Jilla Avg-aboveavg.

----------


## GangsteR

> Endhiran Vare Chila Areas Loss Undu... Appolaa... Veerathinu Jilleyekkal Gross...


athu evideyaanu Endhiran loss aayathu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Veeram jillayekal collection nediya padam aanu...hit statusum undu..jilla avg aanu, chila idangalil loss aayittundu


total collxn jillak podikku kooduthal aanu.. 
veeram thanne winner

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Pongal 2014 - Jilla Vs Veeram same day release vannappol enthokke aayirunnu..... ennittu randu padavum nalla opening and BO success nediyille ?
> Similarly I Vs YA should have no issues. .... content nallathaanenkil randum successful aavum


But BOil randu biggies simultaneous release viable alla.....collection split cheythu pokum....!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> athu evideyaanu Endhiran loss aayathu


athil chirikkan entha ? angane sambavikkan chance und.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athil chirikkan entha ? angane sambavikkan chance und.


Yes....chila centersil huge ri8snu vaangiya viddikal aaya distributors swayam nashtam etu vaangiyitundaavaam...!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> athu evideyaanu Endhiran loss aayathu


Ithokke Vaayichaal Kaaryam Manassilaavum...  :Laughing: 



> athil chirikkan entha ? angane sambavikkan chance und.





> Yes....chila centersil huge ri8snu vaangiya viddikal aaya distributors swayam nashtam etu vaangiyitundaavaam...!


Yes... Endhiran Rights Ok Athrem Huge Aayrunnu... Kettaal Chilarkku Chiri Varum...
Pinne Endhiran Enna Padam Nediya Collectionu Munnil Athokke Angu Mungi Poii Athre Ulloo...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ithokke Vaayichaal Kaaryam Manassilaavum... 
> 
> 
> Yes... Endhiran Rights Ok Athrem Huge Aayrunnu... Kettaal Chilarkku Chiri Varum...
> Pinne Endhiran Enna Padam Nediya Collectionu Munnil Athokke Angu Mungi Poii Athre Ulloo...


Salman Blockbusters vare chila areasil nashtam undaakaarund....!Athok huge ri8s koduthu vaangunna kondaanu....!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> But BOil randu biggies simultaneous release viable alla.....collection split cheythu pokum....!


 veeram , jilla polulla padangalk sambavikkaam.. I kku sambavikkilla..

----------


## Viru

Vijayke kitenda pani karangi thirinje thiriche adiche alle  :Laughing:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ithokke Vaayichaal Kaaryam Manassilaavum... 
> 
> 
> Yes... Endhiran Rights Ok Athrem Huge Aayrunnu... Kettaal Chilarkku Chiri Varum...
> Pinne Endhiran Enna Padam Nediya Collectionu Munnil Athokke Angu Mungi Poii Athre Ulloo...


dhrishyam pole vallya pratheekshakal onnumillaathe vannu ATBB aavunna padangal ellavarkkum lottery aanu.. 
pakshe athinte okke kaalam ethand kazhinju. ippo padangal rls aavunnathinu munpe ekadesham collxn predict cheyyaam.. ath kond sambavikkunnathaanu

----------


## kunjumon

> Veeram TNil Nedi Also Some Overseas Countries... UKyil Ok Jillayude Pakuthi Illaaa... 
> Total Oversee Eduthaalum Illaaa... ABO Prakaaram Jilla Has 1Cr Share Lead... Athum Kerala Less Aanu Athil... 
> Overall Jillayekkal Gross Onnum Veeram Nedeettillaaa... Rights Poya Amount Kuravayaa Kaaranam Hit Parayunnundaavum...


TN-il nalla lead undu veerathinu...
 more than enough to cover jilla's lead in overseas and kerala...
abo complete fake aanu, telugu padangalude updates polum maryadakkidaanariyilla avarku...

----------


## kunjumon

> Keralathile Avastha Okke


enthavastha?  :Laughing: 
1.1-1.2c chilavaaya padam athil kuravu share edutho?  :Smile:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> enthavastha? 
> 1.1-1.2c chilavaaya padam athil kuravu share edutho?


Ya Athil Kuravalle Share ; Kairali TV Mal Satelite Eduthapozhalle Profit Aayath  :Read:

----------


## kunjumon

> Ya Athil Kuravalle Share ; Kairali TV Mal Satelite Eduthapozhalle Profit Aayath


alla  :Smile:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> alla


Veeram Share Etrayan Frm Kerala  ????

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Veeram Share Etrayan Frm Kerala  ????


Ini kunjumonte podi kaanaan vazhiyilla...!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ini kunjumonte podi kaanaan vazhiyilla...!


Sreekaleeswari Sat Rigts Vittapozhan Profit Aayath Enna Arinjath ; Malabar Share Arnd 30 Lakhs Range Aayirunu

----------


## kunjumon

> Veeram Share Etrayan Frm Kerala  ????


1.6c ....  :Smile:

----------


## kunjumon

> Ini kunjumonte podi kaanaan vazhiyilla...!


athe njan aaviyaayi poyi  :Laughing:

----------


## kunjumon

> Sreekaleeswari Sat Rigts Vittapozhan Profit Aayath Enna Arinjath ; Malabar Share Arnd 30 Lakhs Range Aayirunu


athe kaleeshwari vazhi thanneyaanu njanum arinjathu...  :Smile:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 1.6c ....


Including Satellite Rights Kaleeshwarikku Nadanna Business Around 1.3C Allee...  :Thinking: 
Malabar Share 30-32Lakhs Engaandu Vanna Padathinu 1.3C Share From Travancore & Kochi...  :Rolleyes: 
Athum A Classil 4K Polum Shows Varaatha Padam... No Gr8 Initial & Long Run...  :Adhupinne:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 1.6c ....


Itra Varum Enn Kunjuvin Thonunundo

----------


## Mayavi 369

> athe kaleeshwari vazhi thanneyaanu njanum arinjathu...


Kaleeswari Adhyam Paranja Singam 2 Share 4.5 Cr Alle  :Read:

----------


## PRINCE

> ABO Prakaaram TNil 857 Screens... A Class Aanennu Thonnunnu... Not Sure,,,


A class maathram aayirikilla.. avide b class il okke rels ullatha !!

----------


## PRINCE

Same day rels enthaayalum kaanilla like veeram & Jilla !! 

 "I" kku Thala padam rels maathram nokiyaal pora AP le mattu rels koodi nokkanam !! record price nu alle rights okke poyathu..so avidathe distributors nte kaaryam koodi nokkendi varum !!

----------


## kunjumon

> Itra Varum Enn Kunjuvin Thonunundo


undu.... 
njan maryadakkoru opening polum kittillennu karuthiya padamaanu....
pakshe athyavashyam nalla opening undaayirunnu padathinu, malabar weak aayirunnuvenkilum...
njan arinja source correct aanu  :Smile:

----------


## kunjumon

> Including Satellite Rights Kaleeshwarikku Nadanna Business Around 1.3C Allee... 
> Malabar Share 30-32Lakhs Engaandu Vanna Padathinu 1.3C Share From Travancore & Kochi... 
> Athum A Classil 4K Polum Shows Varaatha Padam... No Gr8 Initial & Long Run...


malabar weak aanu I know. ...
gr8 opening onnumilla...pakshe first 3 days athyavashyam nalla status thanneyaanu...
tvmile kaaryam enikkariyaam... it was definitely good...
enik ottum pratheekshayillaayirunna kottayathu vare nalla status aayirunnu...
4k oke oru ol padathinu nalla run alle?

----------


## kunjumon

> Same day rels enthaayalum kaanilla like veeram & Jilla !! 
> 
>  "I" kku Thala padam rels maathram nokiyaal pora AP le mattu rels koodi nokkanam !! record price nu alle rights okke poyathu..so avidathe distributors nte kaaryam koodi nokkendi varum !!


orumichu release venamennu thanneyaanu aagraham...
oru shankar padathinodu mutti ninnu disasteril kooduthal enthu kittiyaalum athinoru vilayaanu  :Yeye:

----------


## KingOfKings

> "I" kku Thala padam  rels maathram nokiyaal pora


I kku athinte avashyam illa  ?(Vijay padam I kku oru problem alla so Vice versa Ajith padavum no problem for I ,

some posts in Kaththi thread was according like this 

 when news about Kaththi Vs I clash)

----------


## KRRISH2255

> A class maathram aayirikilla.. avide b class il okke rels ullatha !!


Kerala Avar 419 Aanu Paranjathu... Similar To Number A Class Screens In Kerala... 
AP Avar Paranjirikkunnathu 1416 Aanu... Physical Print Screens Included Allaa... AP Overall Aayrkkumo...

----------


## GangsteR

> orumichu release venamennu thanneyaanu aagraham...
> oru shankar padathinodu mutti ninnu disasteril kooduthal enthu kittiyaalum athinoru vilayaanu


Apol ningalku YAyil prateeksha illae?

----------


## KingOfKings

> Apol ningalku YAyil prateeksha illae?


oru problem vum illa macha 

Vijay Movie ayyalum Ajith Movie Ayyalum avarkku kittenda collection kittum thats 100% sure

----------


## PRINCE

> Kerala Avar 419 Aanu Paranjathu... Similar To Number A Class Screens In Kerala... 
> AP Avar Paranjirikkunnathu 1416 Aanu... Physical Print Screens Included Allaa... AP Overall Aayrkkumo...


keralathil A class il maathram alle rels ullathu !! TN/AP il okke b class lum rels undu !!  AP il c class vare rels undennu thonunnu !! i think @Ava can confirm this !! TN enthayalum A+B aayirkkum 857,  c de kaaryam ariyilla !!

----------


## PRINCE

> orumichu release venamennu thanneyaanu aagraham...
> oru shankar padathinodu mutti ninnu disasteril kooduthal enthu kittiyaalum athinoru vilayaanu


Jan 8/9 (Thursday/Friday) ethelum onnu rels aakatte !! Athu kazzhinju pongal start cheyunna jan 14th (Wednesday) aduthathaum !! 2 padathinum atleast ee oru gap enkilum venam !!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> keralathil A class il maathram alle rels ullathu !! TN/AP il okke b class lum rels undu !!  AP il c class vare rels undennu thonunnu !! i think @Ava can confirm this !! TN enthayalum A+B aayirkkum 857,  c de kaaryam ariyilla !!


Appol Angane Aavum Sambhavam... Releasing Screens Aavum Mention Cheythathu... 
I APyil Ethu Day Irangiyaalum Competition Aanu... If Both NTR & Pawan Films Are Releasing... 
Padam Nalla Collection Nedumaayrkkum... But Distributors Safe Aavanel Huge Share Varanam... Nokkaam...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> orumichu release venamennu thanneyaanu aagraham...
> oru shankar padathinodu mutti ninnu disasteril kooduthal enthu kittiyaalum athinoru vilayaanu


Kochu Gallaa... Flop Aayaal Shankar Padathinte Koode Irangiya Konda Flop Aayathu Ennu Parayaam...
Hit Aayal Shankar Padathinte Koode Irangiyittum Hit Aayi Ennu Parayaam Allee...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## kunjumon

> Kochu Gallaa... Flop Aayaal Shankar Padathinte Koode Irangiya Konda Flop Aayathu Ennu Parayaam...Hit Aayal Shankar Padathinte Koode Irangiyittum Hit Aayi Ennu Parayaam Allee...


pinnalla  :Yahoo:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> pinnalla


alla pinne  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

Latest on Shankars I

For the past several months, weve been hearing about
the release and postponement of I that it has become
quite a common news now. The latest buzz is that the
movie will hit the marquee on Pongal.
The filmmakers have come out with the announcement
now that the post production has reached the final
stages. The expectations on this magnum opus have
been skyrocketing with news about Shankars
extravagance and Vikram hard work. Well, looks like
the countdown for its release has begun already!

----------


## Digambaran

> alla pinne


ningade siggyile kanakkukal yadharthyamakunna chance kaanunund...  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ningade siggyile kanakkukal yadharthyamakunna chance kaanunund...


ororutharkkaayi neram veluthu thudangi  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

_ I' Should Be a Success For Vikram: Shankar

"I call him Mr. Steel. I have no words to explain Vikram's
dedication. He has been dubbing back-to-back in three
languages and is very tired now. Yet, he has turned up
dressed well and smiling. He is one of the nicest humans I
have known." This is what Shankar had to say about the
hero of his upcoming dream. 'I' is scheduled to release on
Pongal and in the meanwhile, the director of the film is
releasing yet another interesting project - 'Kappal'. At the
audio launch of 'Kappal', Shankar elaborated on the
celebrities' humility and his hopes on 'I'.
Thanking Vikram, Vijay and AR Rahman, who had all taken
part in the function, for their presence, Shankar expressed
how humbled he is by their willingness to come to this
function, despite their busy schedule. Speaking on 'I', the
director said "Vikram has put in tremendous efforts for the
film. I observe him dub and I'm amazed by his dedication;
he has to speak in three different voices. Such vast
variations during dubbing sessions leaves his throat
jammed and incapable to speak after the schedule. Yet, he
recoups quickly. He literally holds his throat tightly to dub
for the character of 'Kooni'. I am thankful I have an actor
like him as my hero. At least for the sake of Vikram and his
dedication, 'I' should be a success."_

----------


## Digambaran

> ororutharkkaayi neram veluthu thudangi


2020 aavumbozhekkum ticket prices are expected to double.  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

_ 'Pongal' gets spicier

It was Vishal Aambala which announced its arrival for
Pongal, 2015 and a few days ago, Gauthams Yennai
Arindhaal joined the race. Shankars I which was
supposed to release for Diwali, got delayed for multiple
reasons and a few reports said that it will release for
Christmas. But things got cleared yesterday that I will be
releasing for Pongal as well.
Trade sources are quite excited with the release of three
biggies, but at the same time they are confused about
giving equal number of screens to I and Yennai Arindhaal.
A little birdie predicts that, I will be released in 450 screens
while Yennai Arindhaal and Aambala to share the
remaining 600 screens in TN.
Meanwhile, the makers of all three movies might meet and
schedule their movie one by one between January 8th and
15th. Stay tuned!_

----------


## Viru

> 2020 aavumbozhekkum ticket prices are expected to double.


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ......

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 2020 aavumbozhekkum ticket prices are expected to double.


2020 il shanker sholay remake irakkum.. hrithik , rajni okke aayirikum.. budget 500cr , gross 2000cr  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> 2020 il shanker sholay remake irakkum.. hrithik , rajni okke aayirikum.. budget 500cr , gross 2000cr



 :Girl Blum2:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

hindi il enth aavum ennath mathram aanu pedi

----------


## Iam RMU

> TN-il nalla lead undu veerathinu... more than enough to cover jilla's lead in overseas and kerala...abo complete fake aanu, telugu padangalude updates polum maryadakkidaanariyilla avarku...


ath engane. Chennai cityl thane jilla 5cr um veeram 6cr um ane. E range difference thaneyanu tamil natil varika. Athu vech over seas + kerala jilla lead  engane cover cheyum. ?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Iam RMU

> ABO is blatant manipulator with knowledge on Shares,Net and some Telugu sources he twisting figures and also Anti Ajith  & Pro-Vijay always.he was the guy who said Superhit Arrambam as above avreage.With Europe Jilla had max 1.8-2C lead thats it.Did you remember the Boycott of Jilla from tiruppur-coimbatore distributers for high price after oneweek after conflict between Theatre guys and Distributer Cosmo Shiva??as Film didnt do as expected2nd day film was trimmed next Success meet finally this Distributor problem.All got overshadowed by  drag 100 day run in Baby albert and wannable 100 day function.Veeram Lead in TN alone would be minimum 9-10C by gross.Veeram Overseas Share would be 8C and Jilla 9C due to europe factor.Veeram was sold for 30C in Tn and Jilla 34C do the math Veeram would be easily HIT and Jilla Avg-aboveavg.


 super hit aya arambhatine pati cosmo siva entho tweet cheytarnalo what was that. U said that abo is a pro vijay , agree then give the source for that 9cr lead u mentioned for veeram , lets see wether pro ajith behindwoods can help you  :Laughing:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Keralathile Avastha Okke


Athu lalettan ulondanu. Athu kazinju vana kaththiyum above 2cr opening day edthu. Ath aru karanam aano entho  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ath engane. Chennai cityl thane jilla 5cr um veeram 6cr um ane. E range difference thaneyanu tamil natil varika. Athu vech over seas + kerala jilla lead  engane cover cheyum. ?


Chennai City 1Crore Difference Onnumillaaa... Behind woods Last Update Prakaaram Veeram 6.14Cr... Jilla 5.68Cr... 
Difference 50Lakhs Polumillaa In Chennai City... Behindwoodsnu Randu Padavum Hitum Aanu...

----------


## anupkerb1

> 2020 il shanker sholay remake irakkum.. hrithik , rajni okke aayirikum.. budget 500cr , gross 2000cr


Shankar endhaa mandan anooo ?sholay onumm remake cheyan poyitu kanan polum shankar menakedilaaaaaaa

----------


## Iam RMU

> Chennai City 1Crore Difference Onnumillaaa... Behind woods Last Update Prakaaram Veeram 6.14Cr... Jilla 5.68Cr... Difference 50Lakhs Polumillaa In Chennai City... Behindwoodsnu Randu Padavum Hitum Aanu...


50 lackhs difference ulule.  Enik krithyam figure aryilarnu. I thought difference was 1 c.  :Ok:

----------


## Nithz

The suspense surrounding the release of Shankar’s ‘I’ has been finalized. High budget movie maker Aascar Ravichandran, who has produced the ultra-high budget film ‘I’, has finally decided to release the film during Sankranthi, 2015. Aascar Films Pvt. Ltd is making the film in the range of Hollywood films with Chiyan Vikram as hero in the direction of Start Director Shankar. This visual wonder is being brought to the Telugu audience by the chiefs of Mega Super Good Films Pvt. Ltd. It is made with an estimation of 180 crores with high technical values.

One of the chiefs of Mega Super Good Films, NV Prasad said, “We are very happy to bring ‘I’, which is crafted by star director Shankar, to the Telugu audience through our Mega Super Good Films. We have decided to release the audio in December and the film during Sankranthi, 2015.”

Oscar award winner AR Rahman has composed the music for this prestigious project and PC Sriram is the cinematographer. The film has Vikram and Amy Jackson in lead roles. Many prominent actors are playing important roles in the film. The film is being brought to the audience by Aascar Films and Mega Super Good Films.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## KOBRA

Pongaline ethokke padangal release undu?

----------


## Viru

> Pongaline ethokke padangal release undu?


I,YA,Komban,Aambala

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Shankar endhaa mandan anooo ?sholay onumm remake cheyan poyitu kanan polum shankar menakedilaaaaaaa


ennaa pinne drona 2010 remake cheyyan parayam  :Adhupinne:

----------


## anupkerb1

> ennaa pinne drona 2010 remake cheyyan parayam


athu pineyum cheyaam ..sholay athuu ee kalakadathintee cinemayeee alaaa ......athu shnkar alaaa aruu cheythalumm shloayd remake enaa hypee alatheee onum sambhavikan pokunilaaa.....Disaster - flop ..athinu mukalil endhayalum pokilaaa

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> I,YA,Komban,Aambala


Komban kaanilla

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

"I" kku Trailer Undakilla

----------


## GangsteR

* 8 for I, 3 for Lingaa, and 1 for Anegan ...

YouTube view counts, now, have become a proper tool to measure the reach of a movie before its release.Touching the million mark is a target for most filmmakers. At this juncture, we have the latest teaser / trailer view counts of three much-expected movies that are eyeing a release in the coming weeks.
1. Superstar Rajinikanth's 'return to screen' movie, after 4 long years, Lingaa 's trailer has crossed 3 million Views, while its teaser has more than 3.9 million Views.
2. The teaser of the Dhanush - KV Anand project, Anegan has crossed 1 million views.
3. Shankar's magnum opus, I, starring Vikram, saw a sudden rise in the number of views count, after the team announced their intention to release the movie for Pongal. The teaser views for I are at 8.6 million right now, and is expected to cross the 9 million mark in a couple of days.*

----------


## GangsteR

> [FONT="Georgia"]"I" kku Trailer Undakilla[/FONT]


chumma....

----------


## Nithz

> chumma....


Karyam aayum undakilla enna paranje !!

kure detail works nadannukondiriikukaya ippolum . 

But Padam Pongal release SURE aanu

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar’s I might hit screens before Pongal

Shankar’s I is one and only film that is creating
a huge buzz across the Indian film industry.
While the producers have published the
advertisements on print that ‘I’ will be a Pongal
release, we hear it from the closer sources that
Aascar Ravichandran might be releasing the
flick a week prior to the festive occasion of
Pongal, say by January 9.
The film is produced at a whopping price of
Rs.150Crores and stars Vikram-Amy Jackson in
lead roles. ‘I’ will be simultaneously releasing in
Tamil, Hindi and Telugu. AR Rahman is busy
now winding up with the background score of
this film.

----------


## GangsteR

> Karyam aayum undakilla enna paranje !!
> 
> kure detail works nadannukondiriikukaya ippolum . 
> 
> But Padam Pongal release SURE aanu


Trailer illatae oru kaliyum illa!

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> The suspense surrounding the release of Shankars I has been finalized. High budget movie maker Aascar Ravichandran, who has produced the ultra-high budget film I, has finally decided to release the film during Sankranthi, 2015. Aascar Films Pvt. Ltd is making the film in the range of Hollywood films with Chiyan Vikram as hero in the direction of Start Director Shankar. This visual wonder is being brought to the Telugu audience by the chiefs of Mega Super Good Films Pvt. Ltd. It is made with an estimation of 180 crores with high technical values.One of the chiefs of Mega Super Good Films, NV Prasad said, We are very happy to bring I, which is crafted by star director Shankar, to the Telugu audience through our Mega Super Good Films. We have decided to release the audio in December and the film during Sankranthi, 2015.Oscar award winner AR Rahman has composed the music for this prestigious project and PC Sriram is the cinematographer. The film has Vikram and Amy Jackson in lead roles. Many prominent actors are playing important roles in the film. The film is being brought to the audience by Aascar Films and Mega Super Good Films.


Shankar thanne paranju cost under 100crores aanennu.....pinne immathiri items oke enthinano entho....180 kodi  :Yuk:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Karyam aayum undakilla enna paranje !!
> 
> kure detail works nadannukondiriikukaya ippolum . 
> 
> But Padam Pongal release SURE aanu


Trailer December First/Mid Week Undakum..Mostly Hindi Audio Launch Nte Koode.

----------


## Manoj

Kerala distribution aarkanu, theerumanamayo....

----------


## Nithz

> Trailer December First/Mid Week Undakum..Mostly Hindi Audio Launch Nte Koode.


Angane Aanu Theerumanichirunnathu pakshe kure details of the movie out aakumo ennu karuthi athu irakkan chance kuravanu ennanu Innale Shankar's CREW Member Paranjathu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Kerala distribution aarkanu, theerumanamayo....


Neram Producers Anu Right Vangiyathu. @Mayavi 369

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Angane Aanu Theerumanichirunnathu pakshe kure details of the movie out aakumo ennu karuthi athu irakkan chance kuravanu ennanu Innale Shankar's CREW Member Paranjathu


Hmm..So Songs Promo Nerathe Vannekum..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Kerala distribution aarkanu, theerumanamayo....





> Neram Producers Anu Right Vangiyathu. @Mayavi 369


Neram & Masala Republic Prdcrs Rights Vangi , Theatre Charting Via Century Films

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> "I" kku Trailer Undakilla


 :Adhupinne:  :Adhupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> athu pineyum cheyaam ..sholay athuu ee kalakadathintee cinemayeee alaaa ......athu shnkar alaaa aruu cheythalumm shloayd remake enaa hypee alatheee onum sambhavikan pokunilaaa.....Disaster - flop ..athinu mukalil endhayalum pokilaaa


10000 BC ennoru padam undayirunu.. ikkanakkinu ath mega giga tera disaster aayirunirikkum  :Ahupinne:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

@tinjuJISHNU.......Shankar ini remake onnum cheyyillannu paranjittund....

----------


## GangsteR

> @tinjuJISHNU.......Shankar ini remake onnum cheyyillannu paranjittund....


Shankar onnu relax aakan vendi cheyta film aanu Nanban

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Manoj

> Neram & Masala Republic Prdcrs Rights Vangi , Theatre Charting Via Century Films


Amount arinjo- 4cr or 5cr...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Amount arinjo- 4cr or 5cr...


5.35 Cr  :Yes3:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> @tinjuJISHNU.......Shankar ini remake onnum cheyyillannu paranjittund....


nammal oru aagraham paranjathalle.. pinne sholay remake cheyyuka ennath sadharana remakes pole allallo

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Amount arinjo- 4cr or 5cr...


5.35Crore Aanu... Record Rights For A Tamil Movie...  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 5.35Crore Aanu... Record Rights For A Tamil Movie...


distributors nu mega bumper lottery  :Ahupinne:

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> nammal oru aagraham paranjathalle.. pinne sholay remake cheyyuka ennath sadharana remakes pole allallo


Thankalude aagrahathil ....casting enganeyanu?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> distributors nu mega bumper lottery


Break Even Aavan Thanne Minimum Nearly 14Crore Gross Varanam... Wom Kidu Aayal Varum Even 20Cr... 
But Wom Mosham Aayal Aanu Pani Kittaan Ponathu... But I Really Hope It Went To Gross Over 20Cr...  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Thankalude aagrahathil ....casting enganeyanu?


gabbar - Rajni
jai - hrithik ( veeru aayalum kuzhappamilla.. abhishek-hrithik  :Ahupinne: )
A.R.Rahman cameo in mehabooba mehabooba


amitab bachan sholay il venam enna aagraham ullath kond thakoor role.. 
abhishek ee karanam kond thanne.. allenkil oru south superstar + north superstar ( preferably hrithik.. allenkil akki/sallu + south superstars aarenkilum ) 
rajni gabbar aayittundenkil pinne vere south star vendi varilla.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Break Even Aavan Thanne Minimum Nearly 14Crore Gross Varanam... Wom Kidu Aayal Varum Even 20Cr... 
> But Wom Mosham Aayal Aanu Pani Kittaan Ponathu... But I Really Hope It Went To Gross Over 20Cr...


mikkavarum 14cr 1st week il varum 
wom kidu ennath oru normal expectation aanu.. for a shankar padam. 
20cr okke pullu pole varum 25cr il kuranjaal ath oru parajayam aanu

----------


## Manoj

> 5.35 Cr





> 5.35Crore Aanu... Record Rights For A Tamil Movie...


Hahaha kollaam,14 Cr for breakeven..., wom moshamayal pani kittum..

P&P koottatheyulla amount alle ithu, Shankar aayathukondu mudakiyathu kittum, baakiyokke long run polirikum...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Hahaha kollaam,14 Cr for breakeven..., wom moshamayal pani kittum..
> 
> P&P koottatheyulla amount alle ithu, Shankar aayathukondu mudakiyathu kittum, baakiyokke long run polirikum...


14cr break even aavumenkil.. ith oru kidu lottery aanu kittiyirikkunnath.. 1week il break even aavum.. mikkavarum 100% profit aayirikum

----------


## Manoj

> 5.35 Cr





> 14cr break even aavumenkil.. ith oru kidu lottery aanu kittiyirikkunnath.. 1week il break even aavum.. mikkavarum 100% profit aayirikum


Anganeyakatte...

----------


## GangsteR

900 pages  :Band:

----------


## Manoj

Rls nu munpu 1000 page kadakkum...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Rls nu munpu 1000 page kadakkum...


oru trailer koodi irangiyaal otta divasam kond kadakkum

----------


## Manoj

> oru trailer koodi irangiyaal otta divasam kond kadakkum


Trailer okke varum, samayamundallo....

Tvpm oru 5 theatre enkilum kaanum- aniyan okke sreekumar-parthas anyaya rush aayirinnu..

100 days- regular show Il aanu complete cheythathu...

----------


## The Nawab

> mikkavarum 14cr 1st week il varum 
> wom kidu ennath oru normal expectation aanu.. for a shankar padam. 
> 20cr okke pullu pole varum 25cr il kuranjaal ath oru parajayam aanu


Keralathil ethengilum malayalam cinema 14cr eduthittundo ?? Pootte , 10 crore ??

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Keralathil ethengilum malayalam cinema 14cr eduthittundo ?? Pootte , 10 crore ??


ee adutha kaalathonnum mohanlal nte mega hyped padangal irangiyittumilla hit aayittumilla
pinne.. banglore days enna medium range padam ethand 8-10crs vannittundennu kettu

----------


## The Nawab

> ee adutha kaalathonnum mohanlal nte mega hyped padangal irangiyittumilla hit aayittumilla
> pinne.. banglore days enna medium range padam ethand 8-10crs vannittundennu kettu


Bangalore days okke  nalla hype aayirunnu . Bangalore days irangiyathu vaccation timil aayirunnu . Also family (ladies ) ishtam pole undaayirunnu . 
Ithinu youth kayarum , athum aanungal maathram . First day nalla collection kittumaayirikkum

*14 crore onnum orikkalum ethilla*

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Hahaha kollaam,14 Cr for breakeven..., wom moshamayal pani kittum..
> 
> P&P koottatheyulla amount alle ithu, Shankar aayathukondu mudakiyathu kittum, baakiyokke long run polirikum...


Rights Amnt 5.35 Cr ( Mal Sat Rights Ivark Vilkkam )

P&P Adakkam 6 Cr Sure Aan  :Smile:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Bangalore days okke  nalla hype aayirunnu . Bangalore days irangiyathu vaccation timil aayirunnu . Also family (ladies ) ishtam pole undaayirunnu . 
> Ithinu youth kayarum , athum aanungal maathram . First day nalla collection kittumaayirikkum
> 
> *14 crore onnum orikkalum ethilla*


BD hype  :Sarcastic Hand: 
athokke mookkillaa rajyathe murimookkan hype alle..
allaathe genuine hype onnumalla.

14cr range il varumo illayo ennu kandu thanne manasilaakkikolu..

kandu manasilaakkunnavare ivide ulloo.. kure yrs aayi kaanunu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Rights Amnt 5.35 Cr ( Mal Sat Rights Ivark Vilkkam )
> 
> P&P Adakkam 6 Cr Sure Aan


12cr share vannaal 100% profit  :Giveup:

----------


## Bunny

Ee tinjune adich purath kalayan arumille...

14 cr share :ammo:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 12cr share vannaal 100% profit


12 Cr Share  :Shocked:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 14cr break even aavumenkil.. ith oru kidu lottery aanu kittiyirikkunnath.. 1week il break even aavum.. mikkavarum 100% profit aayirikum


1st weekil 10+ Cr ok.....But 14 Cr ok ithiri kadannu poyille Tinjuve...?ella dayum 2 Cr gross collectionil pokum ennu thonnunnundo avg..?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> mikkavarum 14cr 1st week il varum 
> wom kidu ennath oru normal expectation aanu.. for a shankar padam. 
> 20cr okke pullu pole varum 25cr il kuranjaal ath oru parajayam aanu


WOM kidu aayaal 20 Cr njaanum pratheekshikunnu....Family support ok sure aanu...!But 1st week 14 Cr maathrame oru viyojipullu...!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> WOM kidu aayaal 20 Cr njaanum pratheekshikunnu....Family support ok sure aanu...!But 1st week 14 Cr maathrame oru viyojipullu...!


sharikkum 13cr undavulloo .. 1cr kootti paranjatha  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 1st weekil 10+ Cr ok.....But 14 Cr ok ithiri kadannu poyille Tinjuve...?ella dayum 2 Cr gross collectionil pokum ennu thonnunnundo avg..?


3.25 + 2.75 + 3.25 + 2 + 1.75 + 1.5 + 1.25 = 15.75  :Adhupinne: 

ethandu ingane oru pattern vannal pore  :Ninja:  ennittu kurach discount kodukkam :Ninja:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> sharikkum 13cr undavulloo .. 1cr kootti paranjatha


75 screensil ninnu BDk 8.5 Cr 1st week grossamenkil 150-200 screensil ninnu I pushpam pole 10Cr kadakendathaanu...!10-12Cr njanum expect cheyyunnund...!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 12 Cr Share


athinu ethra gross varanam ?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 3.25 + 2.75 + 3.25 + 2 + 1.75 + 1.5 + 1.25 = 15.75 
> 
> ethandu ingane oru pattern vannal pore  ennittu kurach discount kodukkam


Parayan valare elupam.....but athupole aalu varande....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athinu ethra gross varanam ?


26il kurayaathe varanam....!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Parayan valare elupam.....but athupole aalu varande....!


ath aalukalude kuttam alle.. ente kuzhappam allallo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> athinu ethra gross varanam ?


25 + Varanam

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 75 screensil ninnu BDk 8.5 Cr 1st week grossamenkil 150-200 screensil ninnu I pushpam pole 10Cr kadakendathaanu...!10-12Cr njanum expect cheyyunnund...!


Ippozathe Tamil Films Trens Sradichal Manasilakum ; Weekend Kazhinjal Heavy Drop Aan ; Ath Sambhavichilenkil 10 Cr 1st Week Varum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 25 + Varanam


athinaano njettiyath ? veruthe manushyane pedippikkaan  :Beach1:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ippozathe Tamil Films Trens Sradichal Manasilakum ; Weekend Kazhinjal Heavy Drop Aan ; Ath Sambhavichilenkil 10 Cr 1st Week Varum


Ladies Ik kayarum ennu thanneyaanu pratheeksha...After all one of a kind romantic thriller aanallo...!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ippozathe Tamil Films Trens Sradichal Manasilakum ; Weekend Kazhinjal Heavy Drop Aan ; Ath Sambhavichilenkil 10 Cr 1st Week Varum


nammal I ne kurichalle parayunnath ? kombane kurichonnum allallo

----------


## Jo Johnson

> nammal I ne kurichalle parayunnath ? kombane kurichonnum allallo


1st week 10 Cr enkilum possible aavanamenkil athupole wom generate cheyyanam...!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> athinaano njettiyath ? veruthe manushyane pedippikkaan


Ee Padam Enganam Flop Aayal Ningal Forum Life Stop Cheyunathan Nallath  :Read:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ladies Ik kayarum ennu thanneyaanu pratheeksha...After all one of a kind romantic thriller aanallo...!


Nokkaam  :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> nammal I ne kurichalle parayunnath ? kombane kurichonnum allallo


Wrkng Day Same Status Varanam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 26il kurayaathe varanam....!


keralathil aanenkil njan 80 idaam  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Wrkng Day Same Status Varanam


Working day 50% drop kanakil eduthit thanneya 10Cr+ 1st week paranjath.....1st weekend  6-7Cr gross vannaalum albhuthapedaan illa....!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Working day 50% drop kanakil eduthit thanneya 10Cr+ 1st week paranjath.....1st weekend  6-7Cr gross vannaalum albhuthapedaan illa....!


Ingane Okke Varanam Enkil WOM +ve Aakanam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 1st week 10 Cr enkilum possible aavanamenkil athupole wom generate cheyyanam...!


enthinu ? sivaji range il vannaal thanne ee kaalaghattathil mudinja wom aayirikkum.. shanker nte average anniyan range aanu.. athrayum vannaal ippozhathe viewers kannum thalli vaayem thurannu kirungi irikkum.
ethra koora padam aayaalum shanker padathil theater il aale kayattan ulla vakuppu undakum

----------


## Jo Johnson

> enthinu ? sivaji range il vannaal thanne ee kaalaghattathil mudinja wom aayirikkum.. shanker nte average anniyan range aanu.. athrayum vannaal ippozhathe viewers kannum thalli vaayem thurannu kirungi irikkum.
> ethra koora padam aayaalum shanker padathil theater il aale kayattan ulla vakuppu undakum


Anniyan range avg alla.....anniyan range won aanu maximum...! :Laughing:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ee Padam Enganam Flop Aayal Ningal Forum Life Stop Cheyunathan Nallath


ithu vare vannittulla katta ethirppukaar okke sathyangal theliyumbol mungi nadakkaaraa pathivu.. ithu vare angane aanu.. ithavana njan thirich ath thanne cheyyum  :Njanaaramon: 

karyam paranjaal flop aavuka.. athayath ee padam 14cr il thaazhe povuka ennath sooryan padinjaru udhikunna pole impossible aaya karyam aanu

----------


## The Nawab

> 3.25 + 2.75 + 3.25 + 2 + 1.75 + 1.5 + 1.25 = 15.75 
> 
> ethandu ingane oru pattern vannal pore  ennittu kurach discount kodukkam


Mutta kachavadakkaaran mutta vittu kottaram panitha swapna katha orma varunnu  :Phhhh:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ingane Okke Varanam Enkil WOM +ve Aakanam


Yes...=ve wom vannal ulla kaaryamaanu paranje.....mixed aanenkil 1st week 6-7 Cril nilkum...!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ithu vare vannittulla katta ethirppukaar okke sathyangal theliyumbol mungi nadakkaaraa pathivu.. ithu vare angane aanu.. ithavana njan thirich ath thanne cheyyum 
> 
> karyam paranjaal flop aavuka.. athayath ee padam 14cr il thaazhe povuka ennath sooryan padinjaru udhikunna pole impossible aaya karyam aanu


Ingane Sambhavichal Ulla Karyaman Paranjath

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Yes...=ve wom vannal ulla kaaryamaanu paranje.....mixed aanenkil 1st week 6-7 Cril nilkum...!


Anyway Record Initial Cnfrmd

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Anniyan range avg alla.....anniyan range won aanu maximum...!


gentleman , kathalan , indian , anniyan okke anyaaya wom aanu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Mutta kachavadakkaaran mutta vittu kottaram panitha swapna katha orma varunnu


aa kadha vach shanker padam eduthaalum keralathil ninnu 25cr collect cheyyum  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Yes...=ve wom vannal ulla kaaryamaanu paranje.....mixed aanenkil 1st week 6-7 Cril nilkum...!


mixed aanenkil 1st week 10cr varum.. negative aayal polum 7cr ilek onnum thaazhilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

tamil 200
telugu 75
hindi 25

300

ithinum mukalilek evide vare pokum ennathaanu ariyendath

hindi chelappo pratheekshakalkkappurathekk poyaal  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> mixed aanenkil 1st week 10cr varum.. negative aayal polum 7cr ilek onnum thaazhilla


that depends on how mixed is the wom.....which depends on its merit....!pakka -ve aanenkil 7Crnu thaazhe pokum....But pakka -ve aakaan chance kaanunnilla....most probably it will be +ve wom which means a 1st week gross of over 10 cr on the cards...!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> that depends on how mixed is the wom.....which depends on its merit....!pakka -ve aanenkil 7Crnu thaazhe pokum....But pakka -ve aakaan chance kaanunnilla....most probably it will be +ve wom which means a 1st week gross of over 10 cr on the cards...!


pacca negative ennokke paranjaal oru paridhi ille.. shankar padathinu..
hmm.. enthayalum kure fans shift aakum.. vikram adutha padam varunnath vare van sambavam aakum

----------


## anupkerb1

> 10000 BC ennoru padam undayirunu.. ikkanakkinu ath mega giga tera disaster aayirunirikkum


10000 BC & sholay same genre analeeee  :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Karyam aayum undakilla enna paranje !!
> 
> kure detail works nadannukondiriikukaya ippolum . 
> 
> But Padam Pongal release SURE aanu





> "I" kku Trailer Undakilla


Ai enii release akunudekil adyam trailer releas & song promoss undayirikum ... 101% suree... 
last depavali aanu releas enkil trailer avashyam ilarnuu...eni endhayalum trailer ilathee patilaa...songs releas ayitu 3 month akarayilee....

Producer eni trailer anoo athooo scene clipings anoo release akune enee ariyan ulooo

----------


## PRINCE

> tamil 200
> telugu 75
> hindi 25
> 
> 300
> 
> ithinum mukalilek evide vare pokum ennathaanu ariyendath
> 
> hindi chelappo pratheekshakalkkappurathekk poyaal


telugu 75 pokillaa  :Declare:

----------


## Manoj

> 12 Cr Share


Athonnum kittilla, nalla wom aanel 8-9cr share vannekum...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Athonnum kittilla, nalla wom aanel 8-9cr share vannekum...


Ya Max Oru 10 Aan Ente Prateeksha

----------


## anupkerb1

> mixed aanenkil 1st week 10cr varum.. negative aayal polum 7cr ilek onnum thaazhilla


keralathl valyaa recd endhaylum undakilaa..coz of janury releas ..2nd wek I release ayal 26 kootathode malayalam release varum ...Maryadharaman xmas ileenkil Ai adapu terikkum

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 25 + Varanam


I ku 12Cr Share Varanel 24-25Cr Net Varanam... Gross 30Croreum... Wich Is Above BD A Class + B/C Class...  :Ho:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> I ku 12Cr Share Varanel 24-25Cr Net Varanam... Gross 30Croreum... Wich Is Above BD A Class + B/C Class...


Ithinte Terms Enganeya Calculate Cheytath

Ippo Tamil Films Share Distrtbtrs & Theatres Anusarich Change Aakunund

----------


## KRRISH2255

Tinju Paranja First Week 14Cr Varanel Orotta Possibility Ithaanu... 
Jan 14 Release... Which Means Wednesday Release... 5 Day Opening Weekend... 
Heavy +ve Wom Aanel Thursday & Friday Vallya Drop Varillaa... 
Pinne Ullathu Saturday And Sunday Heavy Aayrkkum... 9 Days 14Cr Ok Varum.. (extended first week)
First Day 2.61Crore Plus Varumoo Ennu Aadhyam Nokkanam...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ithinte Terms Enganeya Calculate Cheytath
> 
> Ippo Tamil Films Share Distrtbtrs & Theatres Anusarich Change Aakunund


Usual Terms 50:50 Vechaaa Calculate Cheythathu... 60:40 Ok Varaarundoooo...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Usual Terms 50:50 Vechaaa Calculate Cheythathu... 60:40 Ok Varaarundoooo...


Ingane Kaleeswari Cheythen Kettu  :Read: 

Athin Thetarekar Engane Sammatichu Ennan Manasilakatath

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ingane Kaleeswari Cheythen Kettu 
> 
> Athin Thetarekar Engane Sammatichu Ennan Manasilakatath


Ethu Padama Cheythathu??? Theatrekarkku Oru Labhavum Illaaa...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ethu Padama Cheythathu??? Theatrekarkku Oru Labhavum Illaaa...


Athan Njn Alochikunath Ivark Matram Engane Chyethu Enn ; 55 : 45 Aan Avar Last Cheyta Padathin Cheytath Enn , Without Collecting Theatre Advance

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Tinju Paranja First Week 14Cr Varanel Orotta Possibility Ithaanu... 
> Jan 14 Release... Which Means Wednesday Release... 5 Day Opening Weekend... 
> Heavy +ve Wom Aanel Thursday & Friday Vallya Drop Varillaa... 
> Pinne Ullathu Saturday And Sunday Heavy Aayrkkum... 9 Days 14Cr Ok Varum.. (extended first week)
> First Day 2.61Crore Plus Varumoo Ennu Aadhyam Nokkanam...


Jilla Okke All Kerala Eraly Mrng Shws Nadannathan ; Athe Pole Ithin Kaanilallo ; So Doubt Aan

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Athan Njn Alochikunath Ivark Matram Engane Chyethu Enn ; 55 : 45 Aan Avar Last Cheyta Padathin Cheytath Enn , Without Collecting Theatre Advance


Yeah Advance Kodukkaatha Kondu Cheythathaavum Usaully Advance Aanallooo... 
Appol Veerathinte Gross Ok Kanakku Aayrkkumallooo... Athu SK Allee...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Jilla Okke All Kerala Eraly Mrng Shws Nadannathan ; Athe Pole Ithin Kaanilallo ; So Doubt Aan


Opening Day Record Chance Valare Kurava... Ottum Illaaa Ennu Thanne Parayaam... 
Opening Weekend Chance Undu... Wom Heavy Possitive Allelum Both Weekend & Week Records Chance Undu...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Yeah Advance Kodukkaatha Kondu Cheythathaavum Usaully Advance Aanallooo... 
> Appol Veerathinte Gross Ok Kanakku Aayrkkumallooo... Athu SK Allee...


Ya ; Athan Njan Veeram Case Parayan Karanam ; Jilla Clash Ullath Kond Theatres Advance Kodukkan Ready Allayirunnu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Opening Day Record Chance Valare Kurava... Ottum Illaaa Ennu Thanne Parayaam... 
> Opening Weekend Chance Undu... Wom Heavy Possitive Allelum Both Weekend & Week Records Chance Undu...


Ya , Weekend & Week Chance Und ; Jilla Kalicha  Shws Range varumo Enn Nokkam ; Pinne Oru + Point Last jan Yekal Tkt Rate Koodiyittund Keralathil

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ya , Weekend & Week Chance Und ; Jilla Kalicha  Shws Range varumo Enn Nokkam ; Pinne Oru + Point Last jan Yekal Tkt Rate Koodiyittund Keralathil


Yes... Ellaarum Wait Cheyyunna Padam Aanu... So Heavy Aayrkkum...
Anniyanil Miss Aaya Industry Hit Ithil Vikraminu Kittatteee...  :Highfive:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Yes... Ellaarum Wait Cheyyunna Padam Aanu... So Heavy Aayrkkum...
> Anniyanil Miss Aaya Industry Hit Ithil Vikraminu Kittatteee...


Kittatte ; Tinju Annante Pravachanangal Etratholam Sheri Aakumenn Nokkam  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

I Telugu and Hindi audio launch date confirmed

Finally Aascar Ravichandran, theproducer of I is all set to release the film for Pongal 2015 and the plans for the audio launches of Telugu and Hindi version of are confirmed.
Yes, sources say that the Hindi audio of I will be launched
on December 5 while the audio of Telugu version on
December 10.
I is said to be a romantic thriller with modelling as a
backdrop where Vikram will be seen as a body-builder and
hunch-backed character in the film.
Directed by Shankar, I has Vikram, Amy Jackson, Upen
Patel, Santhanam, Suresh Gopi and many to its star cast.
I has music by academy award winner AR Rahman and
already all the songs are chartbusters.

----------


## Iam RMU

> ithu vare vannittulla katta ethirppukaar okke sathyangal theliyumbol mungi nadakkaaraa pathivu.. ithu vare angane aanu.. ithavana njan thirich ath thanne cheyyum karyam paranjaal flop aavuka.. athayath ee padam 14cr il thaazhe povuka ennath sooryan padinjaru udhikunna pole impossible aaya karyam aanu


suryan atin evadeyum udhikunumila. . Asthamikunumila. Venenki namuk angane anumaanikam :ckr:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> telugu 75 pokillaa


75 share alla gross..  ini 75share varumo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> keralathl valyaa recd endhaylum undakilaa..coz of janury releas ..2nd wek I release ayal 26 kootathode malayalam release varum ...Maryadharaman xmas ileenkil Ai adapu terikkum


I kku pakaram maryadharaman kaanaam ennu karuthunnavar alle I ude adappu therippikkaan ponath  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ya Max Oru 10 Aan Ente Prateeksha


anniyan pole oru sweekaranam kittiyal 25cr nu mukalil gross nokkiyaal mathi.. anniyan thanne inflation adjust cheythal ethand 16cr okke varum.. pinne ippol tamil padangalkku wide acceptance aanu..

sivaji inflation adjust cheythal 25cr nu mukalil kaanum.. ath mixed wom aayirunu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Athonnum kittilla, nalla wom aanel 8-9cr share vannekum...


25cr gross minimum aanu nalla wom aanenkil

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 10000 BC & sholay same genre analeeee


alla oro kalaghattathinte kadhakal alle 

don polulla outdated padangal vare remake cheyyunnu.. pinne aanu ultimate entertainer aaya sholay cheyyaan pattathath

magadheera vannillayirunenkil vaal payattum kuthirayum okke outdated aanennu parayumayirunu alle

----------


## Mayavi 369

> anniyan pole oru sweekaranam kittiyal 25cr nu mukalil gross nokkiyaal mathi.. anniyan thanne inflation adjust cheythal ethand 16cr okke varum.. pinne ippol tamil padangalkku wide acceptance aanu..
> 
> sivaji inflation adjust cheythal 25cr nu mukalil kaanum.. ath mixed wom aayirunu


Ippo Tamil Films Netil Irangunath Kond Long Run Onnum Kittarilla ; All Depends On Initial

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ippo Tamil Films Netil Irangunath Kond Long Run Onnum Kittarilla ; All Depends On Initial


long run venda.. wide release alle.. athu pore

----------


## Mayavi 369

> long run venda.. wide release alle.. athu pore


WOM Gd Vanna Kaththi Kandille

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> WOM Gd Vanna Kaththi Kandille


kathikkenth patti?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> kathikkenth patti?


Initialin Sesham Veenu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> I ku 12Cr Share Varanel 24-25Cr Net Varanam... Gross 30Croreum... Wich Is Above BD A Class + B/C Class...


BD universal acceptance kittiya vamban hit onnumallallo.. kannu thallaan

----------


## anupkerb1

> WOM Gd Vanna Kaththi Kandille


Kaththi wom gud arnoo ?onlinee alee +ve uloo ?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Opening Day Record Chance Valare Kurava... Ottum Illaaa Ennu Thanne Parayaam... 
> Opening Weekend Chance Undu... Wom Heavy Possitive Allelum Both Weekend & Week Records Chance Undu...


opening day kandariyaam

weekend and week chance und ennu parnjal.. ippol etha record ? ente ormayil 7 ayalathu nilkkaan pattiya oru padavum nilavil illa

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ya , Weekend & Week Chance Und ; Jilla Kalicha  Shws Range varumo Enn Nokkam ; Pinne Oru + Point Last jan Yekal Tkt Rate Koodiyittund Keralathil


jilla yum aayaano comparison ??  :Badpc:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Kaththi wom gud arnoo ?onlinee alee +ve uloo ?


Ivide Okke Nalla WOM Aayirunnu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> jilla yum aayaano comparison ??


Keralathile Record Athanallo Opening

----------


## anupkerb1

> alla oro kalaghattathinte kadhakal alle 
> 
> don polulla outdated padangal vare remake cheyyunnu.. pinne aanu ultimate entertainer aaya sholay cheyyaan pattathath
> 
> magadheera vannillayirunenkil vaal payattum kuthirayum okke outdated aanennu parayumayirunu alle


sholay 3 tavana palarum cheythaloo ... Flop enuu parayan polum collectn kitiyilaloo...elam oninonu disasetr ayii poyileee....eni shankar cheythalum valia matam onum undakan pokunilaa..3 Idiots nanban ayaa polee orenam padachu vidum ...athum disaster ayilelum flop ayikolum ...shankar shakartethayaa oruu  making undd...ataram genress conc cheyunathanuu shankar nalathuu...sholay elamm vallaa shajikailas ,ks ravikumar cheytholum

----------


## anupkerb1

> Ivide Okke Nalla WOM Aayirunnu


endhayalum evidee nalla wom ayirunilaa... eniku aa padathile 15 mintss matree ishtapetuloo ..4 me talaivaa was better ...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> endhayalum evidee nalla wom ayirunilaa... eniku aa padathile 15 mintss matree ishtapetuloo ..4 me talaivaa was better ...


Aah Best  :Smile:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Initialin Sesham Veenu


athu angane ellaa tamil padangalum  :Ahupinne: ( except shanker padangal)

----------


## anupkerb1

> Aah Best


Talaiva better enu parajal thalaiva super enuu alaa...ee koothraa item vechu talaivaa better dats al .....Logic enu parayanaa sadanamee ilaa...coin fight :Girl Crazy:  :Girl Crazy:  ..ithoke vechu thalaiva tanee annu better ..and songs picturstn ...njan Jose alukas aad anenenu adyam vijarichee  :Ennekollu:

----------


## anupkerb1

> athu angane ellaa tamil padangalum ( except shanker padangal)


Thuppaki paksee venilaloo ...ticket rate increase undayatum thuppaki collxn potichilenkill wom + ve anenuu parayunathu tanee romba over

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Keralathile Record Athanallo Opening


1st day mathram alle ? weekend okke undenkil ath 1st day ude balathil aayirikum

----------


## Mayavi 369

> athu angane ellaa tamil padangalum ( except shanker padangal)


Ithin Kittumo Enn Nokkam

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Talaiva better enu parajal thalaiva super enuu alaa...ee koothraa item vechu talaivaa better dats al .....Logic enu parayanaa sadanamee ilaa...coin fight ..ithoke vechu thalaiva tanee annu better ..and songs picturstn ...njan Jose alukas aad anenenu adyam vijarichee


No Comments

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 1st day mathram alle ? weekend okke undenkil ath 1st day ude balathil aayirikum


Ya  Week BD Aan

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> sholay 3 tavana palarum cheythaloo ... Flop enuu parayan polum collectn kitiyilaloo...elam oninonu disasetr ayii poyileee....eni shankar cheythalum valia matam onum undakan pokunilaa..3 Idiots nanban ayaa polee orenam padachu vidum ...athum disaster ayilelum flop ayikolum ...shankar shakartethayaa oruu  making undd...ataram genress conc cheyunathanuu shankar nalathuu...sholay elamm vallaa shajikailas ,ks ravikumar cheytholum


3 thavana ? RGV allaathe aaraa cheythath ?

oraal biryani rice um masala um chicken um okke cherth biryani undaakki.. kidukkan sadhanam

ath kandu vere pachakam enthanennu ariyaatha oruthan undaakki.. uppidaan marannu poyi.. rice ittath ration kadayil ninnum kittiya puzhungal ari.. chicken vaangan paisa illathath kond kaakka ne vach adjust cheythu..mulaku podi 1kg koodi poyi.. samayathinedukkathath kond nallonam karinjum poyi.. athaanu AAG.

ennu vach noushadh big chef ippo biryani vachaalum ath pole okke aaavoo ennu parayunna pole und ningalude argument.

karmayodha yum thirayum kando ?

3 idiots pole ulla oru average padam alla sholay.. ath shanker nu cheyyan ullathund

----------


## anupkerb1

> No Comments


wom +ve ayituu endhu kondu collxn illanu matram chindichal manasilakum purathu mosham wom egane anenu ?evide keri 10 allu vanuu kidlan enu parajal wom +ve akan pokunilaa ..chumathanoo telungu remake pawan vendanu paraje

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Thuppaki paksee venilaloo ...ticket rate increase undayatum thuppaki collxn potichilenkill wom + ve anenuu parayunathu tanee romba over


thuppakkiyum kathiyum ethra und?

----------


## anupkerb1

> 3 thavana ? RGV allaathe aaraa cheythath ?
> 
> oraal biryani rice um masala um chicken um okke cherth biryani undaakki.. kidukkan sadhanam
> 
> ath kandu vere pachakam enthanennu ariyaatha oruthan undaakki.. uppidaan marannu poyi.. rice ittath ration kadayil ninnum kittiya puzhungal ari.. chicken vaangan paisa illathath kond kaakka ne vach adjust cheythu..mulaku podi 1kg koodi poyi.. samayathinedukkathath kond nallonam karinjum poyi.. athaanu AAG.
> 
> ennu vach noushadh big chef ippo biryani vachaalum ath pole okke aaavoo ennu parayunna pole und ningalude argument.
> 
> karmayodha yum thirayum kando ?
> ...


Hindi movies my favrt ... njan etavum koduthal tavana kandaa moviee... karmayodha kandilaa...majr ravi alee..kanan thoniyatiilaa?thira karmayodha same theme anoo ?

----------


## anupkerb1

> thuppakkiyum kathiyum ethra und?


aahhh arkariyaa ..thupaki break cheythilanuu matram ariyamm... min 10-20 rs increase undayatum heavy +wom undenu avakashapetitum thupaki colxn break cheythilanu parajal endhaa manasilakande ??

----------


## Mayavi 369

> wom +ve ayituu endhu kondu collxn illanu matram chindichal manasilakum purathu mosham wom egane anenu ?evide keri 10 allu vanuu kidlan enu parajal wom +ve akan pokunilaa ..chumathanoo telungu remake pawan vendanu paraje


Aayikotte , Padam Flop Aayi  :Sad:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Aayikotte , Padam Flop Aayi


sarikum flop deserve cheyunnu ... ...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> sarikum flop deserve cheyunnu ... ...


Ath Ningalk  :Mad:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Ath Ningalk


enitu endhee intial kazhju veenee ?? Vijay - Murgdas After thuppaki + Wom elam undarnulooo..initial kazhinjuu veenu enu parajathu njan alalooo  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Hindi movies my favrt ... njan etavum koduthal tavana kandaa moviee... karmayodha kandilaa...majr ravi alee..kanan thoniyatiilaa?thira karmayodha same theme anoo ?


thira um karmayodhayum same theme aanu... ath randum thammil nalla nilavaram vyathasam und
aag karmayodhayekkal 10 iratty mosham aanu.. sholay thirayekkal million times better aanu. ore theme spielberg num santhosh pandit num koduthitt ore result pratheekshikaruth. 

3idiots onnum sholay pole remakable alla.. sholay classic nature ulla sambavam aanu.. screenplay nokkoo.. oro scene um oro epic enthaa paraya... episodes.. oru thattum thadavumillaathe, connect cheythu pokunu.. start to end. 3 idiots okke hirani treatment il pokunna padam aanu.. contemporary padangalil puli aanu.. alltime eduthaal onnumalla.. 
sholay il enthum cheyyaan ulla scope und.. kurach comedy kuranjaalo.. romance kuranjaalo okke vere elements vach adjust cheyyaam.. 500cr mudakkiyaalum ath polippikkaan ulla content und

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> aahhh arkariyaa ..thupaki break cheythilanuu matram ariyamm... min 10-20 rs increase undayatum heavy +wom undenu avakashapetitum thupaki colxn break cheythilanu parajal endhaa manasilakande ??


+ve wom aanu ente arivil..
pinne ABO il okke thuppakkiyekkal collxn und.

I 5.35cr , vijay padangalk appol ee 4cr okke kittunnath engane aanu  :Adhupinne:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> enitu endhee intial kazhju veenee ?? Vijay - Murgdas After thuppaki + Wom elam undarnulooo..initial kazhinjuu veenu enu parajathu njan alalooo


Ippo Tamil Films Okke Keralathil Anganeyan 

Aarude Fan Aan ; VJ Hater Aanenn Mansilayi

----------


## anupkerb1

> thira um karmayodhayum same theme aanu... ath randum thammil nalla nilavaram vyathasam und
> aag karmayodhayekkal 10 iratty mosham aanu.. sholay thirayekkal million times better aanu. ore theme spielberg num santhosh pandit num koduthitt ore result pratheekshikaruth. 
> 
> 3idiots onnum sholay pole remakable alla.. sholay classic nature ulla sambavam aanu.. screenplay nokkoo.. oro scene um oro epic enthaa paraya... episodes.. oru thattum thadavumillaathe, connect cheythu pokunu.. start to end. 3 idiots okke hirani treatment il pokunna padam aanu.. contemporary padangalil puli aanu.. alltime eduthaal onnumalla.. 
> sholay il enthum cheyyaan ulla scope und.. kurach comedy kuranjaalo.. romance kuranjaalo okke vere elements vach adjust cheyyaam.. 500cr mudakkiyaalum ath polippikkaan ulla content und


Ithil speil berg aaraa ,santhosh pandit aaranu matram manasilayilaa ...baki parajathum manasilayilaa .Thira karmayodha elam evidunaa vanee ...Thira karmayodha Sholay elam same themee anoo ? Confusn aayalooo .. :Adhupinne:  :Ahupinne:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Ippo Tamil Films Okke Keralathil Anganeyan 
> 
> Aarude Fan Aan ; VJ Hater Aanenn Mansilayi


Vijay hater ?njan aake tamil movies theartl kanunathu Vijay and shankar movies matram anuu ...pinee valla bikini aganee valathum undekil baki stars moviem kannum ...Vijayd last eniku ishtapetathuu VELAYUDHAM

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Vijay hater ?njan aake tamil movies theartl kanunathu Vijay and shankar movies matram anuu ...pinee valla bikini aganee valathum undekil baki stars moviem kannum ...Vijayd last eniku ishtapetathuu VELAYUDHAM


Thuppakiyum Ishtamayille

----------


## Mayavi 369

> +ve wom aanu ente arivil..
> pinne ABO il okke thuppakkiyekkal collxn und.
> 
> I 5.35cr , vijay padangalk appol ee 4cr okke kittunnath engane aanu


Surya Padangalk 3 Cr Kittunnu Apo Enta VJ Padangalk 4 Cr Kittiyal  :Mad:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Thuppakiyum Ishtamayille


Velayudhathinte atraaa ishtam ayatilaaa...1st velayudham

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Velayudham atraaa ishtam ayatilaaa...1st velayudham


 :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ithil speil berg aaraa ,santhosh pandit aaranu matram manasilayilaa ...baki parajathum manasilayilaa .Thira karmayodha elam evidunaa vanee ...Thira karmayodha Sholay elam same themee anoo ? Confusn aayalooo ..


alla aag flop aayath kond sholay remake cheythaal flop aavum ennu paranjathu kond paranjatha.

athinte logic  parthale paravasam flop aayath kond 3idiots flop aavum.. randilum madhavan und ennu parayuna pole aanu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Surya Padangalk 3 Cr Kittunnu Apo Enta VJ Padangalk 4 Cr Kittiyal


ivanmaarude padangalk ithra kittunu enkil I 7-8cr enkilum kittanamallo

----------


## anupkerb1

> ivanmaarude padangalk ithra kittunu enkil I 7-8cr enkilum kittanamallo


endhaa parayathee enu vijarichu irikarnuu
 :Giveup:   :Vandivittu:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ivanmaarude padangalk ithra kittunu enkil I 7-8cr enkilum kittanamallo


Ivanmarude Padathin Ithe Pole Hype & Publicity Venda Initial Kittan

----------


## GangsteR

> Vijay hater ?njan aake tamil movies theartl kanunathu Vijay and shankar movies matram anuu ...pinee valla bikini aganee valathum undekil baki stars moviem kannum ...Vijayd last eniku ishtapetathuu VELAYUDHAM


Satyam pparanunnavar vijay hater..anganae eniku oru company aayi

----------


## GangsteR

> 3 thavana ? RGV allaathe aaraa cheythath ?
> 
> oraal biryani rice um masala um chicken um okke cherth biryani undaakki.. kidukkan sadhanam
> 
> ath kandu vere pachakam enthanennu ariyaatha oruthan undaakki.. uppidaan marannu poyi.. rice ittath ration kadayil ninnum kittiya puzhungal ari.. chicken vaangan paisa illathath kond kaakka ne vach adjust cheythu..mulaku podi 1kg koodi poyi.. samayathinedukkathath kond nallonam karinjum poyi.. athaanu AAG.
> 
> ennu vach noushadh big chef ippo biryani vachaalum ath pole okke aaavoo ennu parayunna pole und ningalude argument.
> 
> karmayodha yum thirayum kando ?
> ...


Vallaatta comparison aayi poyi

----------


## KingOfKings

@tinjuJISHNU  I April 15 annu ennu kettu true anno?

April 15 alle Bahubali?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ivanmarude Padathin Ithe Pole Hype & Publicity Venda Initial Kittan


 alla..ivanmarude padathinu ith pole hype ippa kittum.. nokki irunno..

double collxn kittunna padathinte pakuthi alle rights kittendath ?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> @tinjuJISHNU  I April 15 annu ennu kettu true anno?
> 
> April 15 alle Bahubali?


I athrakku povumenkil music launch ithra nerathe undavillayirunu.. bahubali april thanne

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 3 thavana ? RGV allaathe aaraa cheythath ?
> 
> oraal biryani rice um masala um chicken um okke cherth biryani undaakki.. kidukkan sadhanam
> 
> ath kandu vere pachakam enthanennu ariyaatha oruthan undaakki.. uppidaan marannu poyi.. rice ittath ration kadayil ninnum kittiya puzhungal ari.. chicken vaangan paisa illathath kond kaakka ne vach adjust cheythu..mulaku podi 1kg koodi poyi.. samayathinedukkathath kond nallonam karinjum poyi.. athaanu AAG.
> 
> ennu vach noushadh big chef ippo biryani vachaalum ath pole okke aaavoo ennu parayunna pole und ningalude argument.
> 
> karmayodha yum thirayum kando ?
> ...


Sholay oruvidham ellaavarum kanditulla classic aanu.....iniyum athu van budgetil remake cheyyunnathonnum commercially viable alla.....!New stuffs varate...Enthinu remakes..??

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Vallaatta comparison aayi poyi


aag um sholay um thammil alle  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Sholay oruvidham ellaavarum kanditulla classic aanu.....iniyum athu van budgetil remake cheyyunnathonnum commercially viable alla.....!New stuffs varate...Enthinu remakes..??


new stuffs ennu paranjaal dhoom , kick okke alle  :Ahupinne: 
sholay remake ennullath hype kootukaye ulloo
avasanathe udhaharanam AAG aanu.. athinu kittiya collxn muzhuvan sholay remake enna peril aayirikkum,.. allenki RGV polum ath kaanan menakedoola..
sholay re release collxn nokkoo.. athum oru publicity um kodukkathe irakkiyitt.

otta chodhyam
vamban stars ne vach odukkathe budget il shanker sholay remake cheythal ningal kanumo illayo ?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> I ku 12Cr Share Varanel 24-25Cr Net Varanam... Gross 30Croreum... Wich Is Above BD A Class + B/C Class...


I pole oru blockbuster opening expect cheyyunna filmnu 12 Cr share nedaan 24-25 Cr net vendallo......!

athob tamil filmsnu share% kuravaano..?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> new stuffs ennu paranjaal dhoom , kick okke alle 
> sholay remake ennullath hype kootukaye ulloo
> avasanathe udhaharanam AAG aanu.. athinu kittiya collxn muzhuvan sholay remake enna peril aayirikkum,.. allenki RGV polum ath kaanan menakedoola..
> sholay re release collxn nokkoo.. athum oru publicity um kodukkathe irakkiyitt.
> 
> otta chodhyam
> vamban stars ne vach odukkathe budget il shanker sholay remake cheythal ningal kanumo illayo ?


Aagil Lalettan undayitu kandilla....Athu pinne pota hindi padam ennu kanakaakaam......Storyil nalla polichezhuthu undenkil kaanaan oru interest thonniyekum....!Gabbar Singh Lalettan aanenkil enthaayaalum kaanum.... :Laughing:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Satyam pparanunnavar vijay hater..anganae eniku oru company aayi


mammootty hater  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## anupkerb1

> new stuffs ennu paranjaal dhoom , kick okke alle 
> sholay remake ennullath hype kootukaye ulloo
> avasanathe udhaharanam AAG aanu.. athinu kittiya collxn muzhuvan sholay remake enna peril aayirikkum,.. allenki RGV polum ath kaanan menakedoola..
> sholay re release collxn nokkoo.. athum oru publicity um kodukkathe irakkiyitt.
> 
> otta chodhyam
> vamban stars ne vach odukkathe budget il shanker sholay remake cheythal ningal kanumo illayo ?



Njan kanilaaa...Tvl vanal polum kanan menakedilaaa...athuu aaru abinayichalum...Fresh items varatee..Shankarl ninuu oruu melo dramaa kanan njan agrahikunilaa...Gravity Avatar polathee items varateee...copy adichanekilum njan athee kanoo

----------


## Jo Johnson

> telugu 75 pokillaa


tamil 200 possible aano..? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Satyam pparanunnavar vijay hater..anganae eniku oru company aayi


pooteee namude mayavi alee . . .  

Oon eni irutathu pani tanalooo

----------


## KingOfKings

> I pole oru blockbuster opening expect cheyyunna filmnu 12 Cr share nedaan 24-25 Cr net vendallo......!
> 
> athob tamil filmsnu share% kuravaano..?


12cr share nedan 30cr gross venam  for Tamil films 50:50 Annu % ( 50% of  Net)

----------


## GangsteR

> mammootty hater


hater alla ...machantae vivarakkedu  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## GangsteR

> pooteee namude mayavi alee . . .  
> 
> Oon eni irutathu pani tanalooo


Oon IAS karana allae..numma marannu ketta  :Yeye:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 12cr share nedan 30cr gross venam  for Tamil films 50:50 Annu % ( 50% of  Net)


oh athu sheri....njan athu vitu poyi...Allelum Tinju parayum pole 12 Cr onnum athra easy alla.... :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> alla..ivanmarude padathinu ith pole hype ippa kittum.. nokki irunno..
> 
> double collxn kittunna padathinte pakuthi alle rights kittendath ?


Atenta Ivarude Padathin Hype Varilla Ennundo ; Tamil Cinema Enn Paranjal Shankar Matram Alla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Aagil Lalettan undayitu kandilla....Athu pinne pota hindi padam ennu kanakaakaam......Storyil nalla polichezhuthu undenkil kaanaan oru interest thonniyekum....!Gabbar Singh Lalettan aanenkil enthaayaalum kaanum....


gabbar singh rajni aanenkil kaanille ?  :Adhupinne: 

aag thudangunnath lalettante face il ninnum.. pinne ezhuthi kaanikkunna 1st name mohanlal.. interval lalettante face .. padam avasanikkunnathum lalettan nte face.
enik aag il ishtappetta karyam.. titles kanikkumbo bigB name avasanam aanu.. introducing amitab bachan as babban ( babban  :Badpc: )

screen il torch adichu nokkenda gathikedu aayirunu.. motham iruttu

story nammukku polikkaam
thakkoor aaya bigB lalettan police officer nodu jai-veeru(abhishek-hrithik) ne kandu pidichu kondu varaan parayunnu (venamenkil big B yude cheruppathil nashtappettu poya makan aakam abhishek ne)
ivare pandu pidi koodunna police chiranjeevi.. thakkoor aaya bigB yude aniyan
annu vedi kondu bodham pokuna chiranjeeviye hrithikum abhishek um koodi hospital il ethikkumbol bigB ye parichayappedunu.
pinne lalettante sahayathode bigB avare recruit cheyyunnu.. 
taxi driver deepika
gabbar rajni
bigB yude, kalyanathinte annu thanne marichu poya (gabbar konna) makante bharya aiswarya rai
flashback
bigB yude aniyan police aaya chiranjeevi gabbar neyum gabbar nte partner kamalhasaneyum encounter il keezhppeduthunu.. kamal thatti pokum..
ithinte prathikaram theerkkan jail il ninnum irangunna gabbar , thakkoor nte makante kalyanathinte annu veedu attack cheyyunu.. chiranjeevi adakkam ellaathinem thattunnu.. bigB and aiswarya mathram rakshappedunu.
pinne baaki okke same.. avasanam lalettan police officer vannu rajniye arrest cheyth kondu pokum..
mehabooba song il ARR cameo (yeh dosti um mehabooba yum rework cheythedukkanam )

avasanam end credits 6th song.. entire star cast

story 70s il nadakkunna poleyo.. allenkil oru fictional kalaghattavum sthalavum aakkaam.. contemporary um aakkaam.. ini kuthira vendenkil bikes/cars okke aakkaam

SHANKAR's SHOLAY
THE GREATEST STAR CAST EVER ASSEMBLED
THE GREATEST REMAKE EVER MADE 

bigb , rajni , kamal , chiru , lalettan , hrithik , abhishek , ash , deepika and ARR.. kuranju poyo  :Ninja: 




hype
1.sholay remake
2.budget - kuranjath 300cr
3.star cast
4.ARR appearance
5.shankar

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Njan kanilaaa...Tvl vanal polum kanan menakedilaaa...athuu aaru abinayichalum...Fresh items varatee..Shankarl ninuu oruu melo dramaa kanan njan agrahikunilaa...Gravity Avatar polathee items varateee...copy adichanekilum njan athee kanoo


avatar nte athra melodrama aano sholay ? orikkalumalla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Atenta Ivarude Padathin Hype Varilla Ennundo ; Tamil Cinema Enn Paranjal Shankaran Matram Alla


shanker , rajni , kamal , ARR... surya , ajith ... dhanush..madhavan..sibiraaj.. ellavarum und 
illannu njan paranjo

----------


## PRINCE

> tamil 200 possible aano..?


tamil version alone 200cr  :Rolleyes:  tamil +telugu urappikaam 200 cr (still conditions apply)

tamil alone aanel ~ Solo rels ( thala movie allathe vere enthelum padam aanel scene ella) + positive wom ethu randum undel slight chances r there to gross 200 cr "worldwide" !! kaththi okke 110-120 cr il avasaanichennu thonunnu ww gross !! Kaththi long run il mosham aayirunnu.. first 10-12 days il aane total collection nte 85% olam vannathu !! 

WW opening of "i" will be huge form tamil version , long run il enganne pokumennathinu anusarichaayirikkum 200 cr okke (tamil only)  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR

Avatar enna film ividae nediya collection etrayaanu @Mayavi 369...njan kanan poyappol full families aarnu., I think Tvm sreepatmanaphayil nearly 150 days regular odiyittundu 

Avtar polae oru dream run aanu njan I kku prateekshikunnathu...

----------


## KingOfKings

> tamil version alone 200cr  tamil +telugu urappikaam 200 cr (still conditions apply)
> 
> tamil alone aanel ~ Solo rels (* thala movie allathe vere enthelum padam aanel scene ella*) + positive wom ethu randum undel slight chances r there to gross 200 cr "worldwide" !! kaththi okke 110-120 cr il avasaanichennu thonunnu ww gross !! Kaththi long run il mosham aayirunnu.. first 10-12 days il aane total collection nte 85% olam vannathu !! 
> 
> WW opening of "i" will be huge form tamil version , long run il enganne pokumennathinu anusarichaayirikkum 200 cr okke (tamil only)


Ajith onnum Shankar moviekku oru thadsham alla if Ajith Movie is problem then Vijay Is Also a problem allathe  "thala movie allathe vere enthelum padam aanel scene ella" ingenthe dialogue adikkalae

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Avatar enna film ividae nediya collection etrayaanu @Mayavi 369...njan kanan poyappol full families aarnu., I think Tvm sreepatmanaphayil nearly 150 days regular odiyittundu 
> 
> Avtar polae oru dream run aanu njan I kku prateekshikunnathu...


Nalla Colln Vannathan CLT Single Screen 1 Cr Gross Vannathan , EKM Also

----------


## PRINCE

> Avatar enna film ividae nediya collection etrayaanu @Mayavi 369...njan kanan poyappol full families aarnu., I think Tvm sreepatmanaphayil nearly 150 days regular odiyittundu 
> 
> Avtar polae oru dream run aanu njan I kku prateekshikunnathu...


thread owner pls add a poll ..How much will "i" collect ?

WW GROOS madhi..tamil + telugu  :Yes:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Avatar enna film ividae nediya collection etrayaanu @Mayavi 369...njan kanan poyappol full families aarnu., I think Tvm sreepatmanaphayil nearly 150 days regular odiyittundu 
> 
> Avtar polae oru dream run aanu njan I kku prateekshikunnathu...


avatar nu dream run 3 theater il mathrame undayirunulloo.. 2012 aayirikkum kooduthal collxn vannittundavuka
I njan pratheekshikunnath mattoru endhiran aanu

----------


## anupkerb1

> Avatar enna film ividae nediya collection etrayaanu @Mayavi 369...njan kanan poyappol full families aarnu., I think Tvm sreepatmanaphayil nearly 150 days regular odiyittundu 
> 
> Avtar polae oru dream run aanu njan I kku prateekshikunnathu...


Avatar Tvm,Kochin & calicut matree 3D release undarnuloo ...Thsr elam 2 r 3 weks max run kanooo ...Njan Kochi Sredar Avatar kanan 2 times poyi ticket kitiyilaaa...pinee aa moham vendanu vechuu..

----------


## Iam RMU

> Satyam pparanunnavar vijay hater..anganae eniku oru company aayi


Ne alenkilum hater thaneyanu. Pakshe athu samatikan ula guts venam en matram .

----------


## Mayavi 369

> shanker , rajni , kamal , ARR... surya , ajith ... dhanush..madhavan..sibiraaj.. ellavarum und 
> illannu njan paranjo


Ithepole 100 Cr , 3 Yr Making Okke VJ , Ajith , Surya Padangalk Vanalum Hype Undakum

----------


## anupkerb1

> gabbar singh rajni aanenkil kaanille ? 
> 
> aag thudangunnath lalettante face il ninnum.. pinne ezhuthi kaanikkunna 1st name mohanlal.. interval lalettante face .. padam avasanikkunnathum lalettan nte face.
> enik aag il ishtappetta karyam.. titles kanikkumbo bigB name avasanam aanu.. introducing amitab bachan as babban ( babban )
> 
> screen il torch adichu nokkenda gathikedu aayirunu.. motham iruttu
> 
> story nammukku polikkaam
> thakkoor aaya bigB lalettan police officer nodu jai-veeru(abhishek-hrithik) ne kandu pidichu kondu varaan parayunnu (venamenkil big B yude cheruppathil nashtappettu poya makan aakam abhishek ne)
> ...


Orignal sholay etraa adikam character roles undarnoo ?

----------


## Iam RMU

> No Comments


logic nokuna alku estapeta padam velayudham .pakshe kaththi logic ila  :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> logic nokuna alku estapeta padam velayudham .pakshe kaththi logic ila


Vel Superhero  :Giveup:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Vel Superhero


100c  grosser kaththi e threadil flop anale?  :Mad:

----------


## anupkerb1

> logic nokuna alku estapeta padam velayudham .pakshe kaththi logic ila


velayudham Super hero ... massne apadi irikanam..  :Giveup:  ithu mass ilaa koopum illaa logic ilaaaaaa

----------


## anupkerb1

> 100c  grosser kaththi e threadil flop anale?


2 year munee release ayaa 180cr grosser thuppaki. High +ve wom vanaa kaththi 100cr gross :Giveup:  Kaththi ATBB taneeeeeeeeee

----------


## Iam RMU

> velayudham Super hero ... massne apadi irikanam..  ithu mass ilaa koopum illaa logic ilaaaaaa


apidi solu thalaiva. .  nenga sona adhu podhum entha ooru makalk  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Avatar Tvm,Kochin & calicut matree 3D release undarnuloo ...Thsr elam 2 r 3 weks max run kanooo ...Njan Kochi Sredar Avatar kanan 2 times poyi ticket kitiyilaaa...pinee aa moham vendanu vechuu..


Njan ekm sreedharil avatar kaanaan uchak q ninnitu kitiyilla.....undit vannapol matineeyum kitiyilla....onnu karangi vannapol 1st showyum kitiyilla....pinne randum kalpichu 2nd show kandita veetil poyee....

----------


## Mayavi 369

:Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Iam RMU

> 2 year munee release ayaa 180cr grosser thuppaki. High +ve wom vanaa kaththi 100cr gross Kaththi ATBB taneeeeeeeeee


nala vevaram analo. Thuppaki 180cr gross onum ila. 180cr includes gross +other ri8s and revenue.Kerala ozika ela territorilum kaththi ane leading. .  over seaslum kathti thane leading. .  :Laughing: @KRRISH 2255  @Mayavi 369 can explain territorial break down . . ! Enik krityam ayi aryila

----------


## GangsteR

> thread owner pls add a poll ..How much will "i" collect ?
> 
> WW GROOS madhi..tamil + telugu


ok macha , night tudangaam..

Question and options onnu tarumo ....

----------


## anupkerb1

> Njan ekm sreedharil avatar kaanaan uchak q ninnitu kitiyilla.....undit vannapol matineeyum kitiyilla....onnu karangi vannapol 1st showyum kitiyilla....pinne randum kalpichu 2nd show kandita veetil poyee....


njan adyam ticket kitajapol velayudham kandu ,pinee IS kandu..pinee ticket kitiyilenkil kanan veree padam illaloo enuu orthapol pinee poyathum ilaaaaa

----------


## GangsteR

> Nalla Colln Vannathan CLT Single Screen 1 Cr Gross Vannathan , EKM Also


Aa timil 8cr gross oke eduthukanillae?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> hater alla ...machantae vivarakkedu


fight club il reply cheythittund.. njan parayunnath pole aanu sambavangal enkil ente conclusion shariyano thettaano ennonnu parayanam

----------


## Iam RMU

@anupkerb : pawan kalyan remake vendan paranjath padam mosamayit ala. Padatil ula chela scenes pulliyude political futurne bhadikum. . Bollywood remake und. Heard that both salman and s.r.k is trying to get ri8s
 @POKIRI

----------


## GangsteR

> Ne alenkilum hater thaneyanu. Pakshe athu samatikan ula guts venam en matram .


Enthu guts ??? machan ajith and suriya hater ennu paranjal sammatichu tarumo?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ajith onnum Shankar moviekku oru thadsham alla if Ajith Movie is problem then Vijay Is Also a problem allathe  "thala movie allathe vere enthelum padam aanel scene ella" ingenthe dialogue adikkalae


Thala movie scene thanneyaanu Mr...!Thalayude athra initial fan euphoria onnum oru vijaykum illa.....!

----------


## anupkerb1

> nala vevaram analo. Thuppaki 180cr gross onum ila. 180cr includes gross +other ri8s and revenue.Kerala ozika ela territorilum kaththi ane leading. .  over seaslum kathti thane leading. . @KRRISH 2255  @Mayavi 369 can explain territorial break down . . ! Enik krityam ayi aryila


180cr enuu paraju thupaki timel arooo itirunnu..athelam thaallu ayirunaleee ...kurachu nerthee aroo parajuu kaththi 110-120 kazhinjapol vedi ternu enuu ?satyatl athnt avashtaa endhaa ... 

Kaththi WW gross & kerala gross etra ? 
also Thuppaki ?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> nala vevaram analo. Thuppaki 180cr gross onum ila. 180cr includes gross +other ri8s and revenue.Kerala ozika ela territorilum kaththi ane leading. .  over seaslum kathti thane leading. . @KRRISH 2255  @Mayavi 369 can explain territorial break down . . ! Enik krityam ayi aryila


Angane Thupakki 180 Cr Aayallo  :Giveup:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Enthu guts ??? machan ajith and suriya hater ennu paranjal sammatichu tarumo?


njan evarude threadsil keri choriyar ela

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Aa timil 8cr gross oke eduthukanillae?


Ee 3 Centers 3 Cr + Vannittund ; Oru 6 Cr Vannu Kaanum Ettavum Kuranjath

----------


## GangsteR

> Thala movie scene thanneyaanu Mr...!Thalayude athra initial fan euphoria onnum oru vijaykum illa.....!


adutha vijay hater  :Yahoo:

----------


## Iam RMU

> 180cr enuu paraju thupaki timel arooo itirunnu..athelam thaallu ayirunaleee ...kurachu nerthee aroo parajuu kaththi 110-120 kazhinjapol vedi ternu enuu ?satyatl athnt avashtaa endhaa ... Kaththi WW gross & kerala gross etra ? also Thuppaki ?


180 cr including other rights and revenue ane. . Gross some what near 130 undakum. Kaththi above 120 und..epo etrayanen aryila. Keralatil thupakki thane leading

----------


## Jo Johnson

Keralathil Avatar allaathe tharangamaya english films 2012,titanic,life of pi,independence day,jurassic park ok alle.....?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> adutha vijay hater


vijay hater onnum alla....orupaad perude experienceil ninnu paranjathaanu....!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ithepole 100 Cr , 3 Yr Making Okke VJ , Ajith , Surya Padangalk Vanalum Hype Undakum


ithrayum undakilla , pinne hype mathrame kaanoo.. collxn pakuthi varathulloo

----------


## anupkerb1

> 180 cr including other rights and revenue ane. . Gross some what near 130 undakum. Kaththi above 120 und..epo etrayanen aryila. Keralatil thupakki thane leading


ethil satelight kurichu parayunilalooo ???

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/e...w/18691254.cms 

Overseas kaththi leading eenu parajitu ?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Ithippo ethu filmnte thread aanu  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

> njan evarude threadsil keri choriyar ela


njan enta chorinjathu... padam kollilla ennu parayunnatu chori aano.Anjaan oke katta negative review aanu njan ittathu

----------


## PRINCE

> ok macha , night tudangaam..
> 
> Question and options onnu tarumo ....


Predict the WW gross collection of "I" (TAMIL+TELUGU)
Optiions:-

1. Below 100 cr 
2. 100cr -150 cr
3. 150cr - 200 cr
4. 200cr-250 cr
5. TINJU CR

----------


## GangsteR

> Ee 3 Centers 3 Cr + Vannittund ; Oru 6 Cr Vannu Kaanum Ettavum Kuranjath


atra undallo...Avatar polae theatril itra excited aayi kanda film verae illa

----------


## anupkerb1

> Ithippo ethu filmnte thread aanu


tinju sholay thira karmayodha
baki ulavarku kaththi thupaki

----------


## Iam RMU

> njan enta chorinjathu... padam kollilla ennu parayunnatu chori aano.Anjaan oke katta negative review aanu njan ittathu


ela nè evadem choriyar ila  :Ok:

----------


## GangsteR

> vijay hater onnum alla....orupaad perude experienceil ninnu paranjathaanu....!


allennu ariyam pakshae ividutae chila annanmar angane aakkum

----------


## anupkerb1

> Predict the WW gross collection of "I" (TAMIL+TELUGU)
> Optiions:-
> 
> 1. Below 100 cr 
> 2. 100cr -150 cr
> 3. 150cr - 200 cr
> 4. 200cr-250 cr
> *5. TINJU CR*


 :Band:  :Giveup:  :Maxim:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 2 year munee release ayaa 180cr grosser thuppaki. High +ve wom vanaa kaththi 100cr gross Kaththi ATBB taneeeeeeeeee


thuppakki kashtich 100 entho ulloo  :Badpc:

----------


## GangsteR

> Predict the WW gross collection of "I" (TAMIL+TELUGU)
> Optiions:-
> 
> 1. Below 100 cr 
> 2. 100cr -150 cr
> 3. 150cr - 200 cr
> 4. 200cr-250 cr
> 5. TINJU CR


kalakki  :Giveup:

----------


## Iam RMU

> ethil satelight kurichu parayunilalooo ???http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/e...w/18691254.cms Overseas kaththi leading eenu parajitu ?


over seas films track cheyuna rentrack report oke detail ayit kathti threadil und. Uk, us, france, swis, malaysia, evada oke kathti leads over thupaki etanu major territory's. Eni rest of india anel. Karnataka kaththi leads. Tamil nadu, figures valiya difference kanila,

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Aa timil 8cr gross oke eduthukanillae?


orikalumilla.. 3cr+ @ calicut , tvm and ekm.. baakki ellayidathum koodi athra vannu kaanilla

2012 aayirikum kooduthal collxn

----------


## GangsteR

> Predict the WW gross collection of "I" (TAMIL+TELUGU)
> Optiions:-
> 
> 1. Below 100 cr 
> 2. 100cr -150 cr
> 3. 150cr - 200 cr
> 4. 200cr-250 cr
> 5. TINJU CR


poll timeout etra divasam venam?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> orikalumilla.. 3cr+ @ calicut , tvm and ekm.. baakki ellayidathum koodi athra vannu kaanilla
> 
> 2012 aayirikum kooduthal collxn


ee 3 centersil ninnu thanne 3Cr+ vanna moviek 6Cr all kerala gross vannu kaanillenno....?Matu pala main centersilum avatar mikacha perfo aayirunnu...!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Keralathil Avatar allaathe tharangamaya english films 2012,titanic,life of pi,independence day,jurassic park ok alle.....?


JP
titanic

ithu randum ellaayidathum sambavam aayirunu

pinne chelappo 2012
athu kazhinju lost world okke kaanumayirikum..

pinne ellaam kanakkaa.. gravity , life of pi , spiderman1 , independance day.. okke ( ooham aanu)

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Orignal sholay etraa adikam character roles undarnoo ?


kamal ne add cheythu

lalettan , chiru , bachan roles kurach vyathasangal varuthiyathanu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ithippo ethu filmnte thread aanu


AAG vs life of pi  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> JP
> titanic
> 
> ithu randum ellaayidathum sambavam aayirunu
> 
> pinne chelappo 2012
> athu kazhinju lost world okke kaanumayirikum..
> 
> pinne ellaam kanakkaa.. gravity , life of pi , spiderman1 , independance day.. okke ( ooham aanu)


Gravity ernakulam pvr hit alle....?

keralathil tharangam onnum allallo....Spiderman1 ok athra hit aayirunno...?Transformersnte athra polum kaanillayirikum.....

90sil JurassicPark,IndependenceDay,Titanic ok tharangamayirunnu....!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> atra undallo...Avatar polae theatril itra excited aayi kanda film verae illa


jurrasic park nte time il scene il undayirunilla alle  :Sarcastic Hand: 

pinne ee aduth..2012 kaanaan poyappozha aalukal okke vaayum polichirikkunnath kandath..aarppu viliyum bahalavum okke aayirunu..(t20 , sivaji ,endhiran okke pole ) avatar kaanumbol palarum kottu vaa idunundayirunu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ee 3 centersil ninnu thanne 3Cr+ vanna moviek 6Cr all kerala gross vannu kaanillenno....?Matu pala main centersilum avatar mikacha perfo aayirunnu...!


chance kuravaanu.. kaanaan ullavar okke ee 3 theater ilum poyi kandu.

BOI report il all india gross onnum karyamayittundayirunilla.. ullath muzhuvan 3 d centres il ninnayirunu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> chance kuravaanu.. kaanaan ullavar okke ee 3 theater ilum poyi kandu.
> 
> BOI report il all india gross onnum karyamayittundayirunilla.. ullath muzhuvan 3 d centres il ninnayirunu


Hmm....ethayalum 2012 ok pole oru all kerala tharangam allaayirunnu ennu thonnunnu....!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Gravity ernakulam pvr hit alle....?
> 
> keralathil tharangam onnum allallo....Spiderman1 ok athra hit aayirunno...?Transformersnte athra polum kaanillayirikum.....
> 
> 90sil *JurassicPark,IndependenceDay,Titanic* ok tharangamayirunnu....!


dhrishyavum run baby run um narasimhavum ennu parayunna pole und

----------


## Iam RMU

> chance kuravaanu.. kaanaan ullavar okke ee 3 theater ilum poyi kandu.BOI report il all india gross onnum karyamayittundayirunilla.. ullath muzhuvan 3 d centres il ninnayirunu


Tinju annan oru shankar vijay padam discussionel und en ketalo. Next entiran 2 nadanilel(becuase of Rajni's health) e project undakumo?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Hmm....ethayalum 2012 ok pole oru all kerala tharangam allaayirunnu ennu thonnunnu....!


athorikkalumalla..

2012 kaanaan njanum friend um koodi 35kms bike odichu chennu ekm shenoys nte munpil ethiyappo kannu thalli.. road kaanaan illa.. aa oru area muzhuvan janasagaram.. soochi kuthaan idamilla.. families um couples um youngsters um angane ellaa tharam aalukalum.. njan ticket eduthath exit vazhi kayariyaanu.... theater nte ullil t20 , sivaji okke kaanuna atmosphere..

----------


## anupkerb1

> Tinju annan oru shankar vijay padam discussionel und en ketalo. Next entiran 2 nadanilel(becuase of Rajni's health) e project undakumo?


tinju baiku check vekunaa kandoo..ithu kondonum tinju bai talarilaaaaaaaa :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Tinju annan oru shankar vijay padam discussionel und en ketalo. Next entiran 2 nadanilel(becuase of Rajni's health) e project undakumo?


illa.. adutha padam confirm aayi kazhinju . vijay onnumilla..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> dhrishyavum run baby run um narasimhavum ennu parayunna pole und


he he......vijayathinte valupam anusarichaanenkil Titanic,Jurassicpark,independenceday aayirikum order...

----------


## Iam RMU

> tinju baiku check vekunaa kandoo..ithu kondonum tinju bai talarilaaaaaaaa


http://m.ibtimes.co.in/vijay-60-ilay...shankar-613025 engane onu ket athu kond chotichathanu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> he he......vijayathinte valupam anusarichaanenkil Titanic,Jurassicpark,independenceday aayirikum order...


jurrasic park aavaan aanu chance kooduthal..

titanic njan oru thavana theater il kandulloo.. jurassic park 3-4 thavana kandittund.. ellaa thavanayum HF aayirunu . oru thavana school il ninnum kondu poyi  :Giveup:

----------


## Iam RMU

> illa.. adutha padam confirm aayi kazhinju . vijay onnumilla..


entiran 2 ?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> jurrasic park aavaan aanu chance kooduthal..
> 
> titanic njan oru thavana theater il kandulloo.. jurassic park 3-4 thavana kandittund.. ellaa thavanayum HF aayirunu . oru thavana school il ninnum kondu poyi


Hmm......Titanicum athupole tharangamallayirunno...?Jurassic park 4 varunnund........Jurassic world.....Nthaayirikum athinte avastha..?any predictions...?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> entiran 2 ?


alla

shankar's sholay
amitab , rajni , kamal , chiru , lal , hrithik and abhishek

pulli I rls aayi kurach naal kazhinjitte aduthath announce cheyyoo.. chumma ingane oronnu irangum.. mind cheyyenda

----------


## Bunny

> entiran 2 ?


sholay remake  :Laughing: 
2 divasamayi shankarumayi ee thredail discussion nadakunund

----------


## Bunny

> Hmm......Titanicum athupole tharangamallayirunno...?Jurassic park 4 varunnund........Jurassic world.....Nthaayirikum athinte avastha..?any predictions...?


Shnkar ano director....anengil 35 cr share vannenne  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Hmm......Titanicum athupole tharangamallayirunno...?Jurassic park 4 varunnund........Jurassic world.....Nthaayirikum athinte avastha..?any predictions...?


spielberg aayirunenkil enthenkilum pratheekshikkamayirunu.. ithu varum pokum.. prathyekich predict cheyyan entha ullath?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> spielberg aayirunenkil enthenkilum pratheekshikkamayirunu.. ithu varum pokum.. prathyekich predict cheyyan entha ullath?


executive producer Spielberg aanu.....!pulliyudethaya inputs undaavaathirikilla....!

----------


## anupkerb1

> jurrasic park aavaan aanu chance kooduthal..
> 
> titanic njan oru thavana theater il kandulloo.. jurassic park 3-4 thavana kandittund.. ellaa thavanayum HF aayirunu . oru thavana school il ninnum kondu poyi


Bai school elam poyatundalee :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Bai school elam poyatundalee


angane ellaa school ilum poyittilla..

----------


## anupkerb1

> angane ellaa school ilum poyittilla..


eniku ariyarnuu bai ela school poyi kanan sadhyatha illanuu...enalum chodichane uloooooooooo

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> eniku ariyarnuu bai ela school poyi kanan sadhyatha illanuu...enalum chodichane uloooooooooo


saaramilla manapoorvamalle kuzhappamilla

----------


## KingOfKings

> Thala movie scene thanneyaanu Mr...!Thalayude athra initial fan euphoria onnum oru vijaykum illa.....!


Veeram VS Jilla 

edukku I TN also Vijay annaollo Lead in first 3-4 days Wom mosham aythu kondu Veeram keri , Ajith Vijay kkalum intial power koduthal ayirnu venkil enthu kondu Veeram Jilllayekalum openong eduthiilla? (Njan ithu kondu mean cheyunathu Vijay Ajithnekkalum Big annu ennu alla , I know Both Are equal in TN )

----------


## GangsteR

Poll Added.......

----------


## KingOfKings

> Poll Added.......


wats dis TINJU CR ???

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Veeram VS Jilla 
> 
> edukku I TN also Vijay annaollo Lead in first 3-4 days Wom mosham aythu kondu Veeram keri , Ajith Vijay kkalum intial power koduthal ayirnu venkil enthu kondu Veeram Jilllayekalum openong eduthiilla? (Njan ithu kondu mean cheyunathu Vijay Ajithnekkalum Big annu ennu alla , I know Both Are equal in TN )


Jilla Vijay+Lal combined aanu.....Aa combinationte oru curiosity factor undu evide aanenkilum......Veeram Thala otakaanu aa opening edupichathu.....!

----------


## anupkerb1

> wats dis TINJU CR ???


Utharam kitatha kadam kadha....4 Eg kaakatholayiram polee

----------


## KingOfKings

> Jilla Vijay+Lal combined aanu.....Aa combinationte oru curiosity factor undu evide aanenkilum......Veeram Thala otakaanu aa opening edupichathu.....!


TNil Mohanlal factoroo??

----------


## Jo Johnson

> TNil Mohanlal factoroo??


Yes.....TNil aanelum Vijay-Lal combination curiosityum hypeum undaakunnathaanu......athaanu avide Veerathekal screens jillak kitiyathu.....!Opening ok kattak katta aayirunnu...!

----------


## KingOfKings

> Yes.....TNil aanelum Vijay-Lal combination curiosityum hypeum undaakunnathaanu......athaanu avide Veerathekal screens jillak kitiyathu.....!Opening ok kattak katta aayirunnu...!


Mohanlal ullathukondu TNil katta opening ennu anno mean cheyunathu?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Mohanlal ullathukondu TNil katta opening ennu anno mean cheyunathu?


Angane aanu ningalk thonniyathu enkil onnum parayan illa....!enikithe parayanullu Vijayekal fans kurachathikam kooduthal ajithnu undu TNil.....Family support Vijay filmsnu kooduthal undenkilum...

----------


## Iam RMU

> sholay remake 2 divasamayi shankarumayi ee thredail discussion nadakunund


 :Vandivittu:   :Vandivittu:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Jilla Vijay+Lal combined aanu.....Aa combinationte oru curiosity factor undu evide aanenkilum......Veeram Thala otakaanu aa opening edupichathu.....!


apo kaththi opening day record etatho? Samantha karanam akum ale  :Doh:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Mohanlal ullathukondu TNil katta opening ennu anno mean cheyunathu?


mohanlalin tamil natil estam pole solo hits und. Ej entanu e parayunathu .  :Hunter:

----------


## nmaks

> Poll Added.......


last option enthuvaaaa ??????????????

----------


## PRINCE

> wats dis TINJU CR ???


250 nu mele enthu kittiyaalum dat vl b TINJU CR  :Declare:

----------


## Iam RMU

> allashankar's sholayamitab , rajni , kamal , chiru , lal , hrithik and abhishekpulli I rls aayi kurach naal kazhinjitte aduthath announce cheyyoo.. chumma ingane oronnu irangum.. mind cheyyenda


 :Ok:   :Ok:  . . !

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> wats dis TINJU CR ???


300cr + 
I edukkan pokunna total collxn

----------


## PRINCE

> last option enthuvaaaa ??????????????





> tamil 200
> telugu 75
> hindi 25
> 
> 300
> 
> ithinum mukalilek evide vare pokum ennathaanu ariyendath
> 
> hindi chelappo pratheekshakalkkappurathekk poyaal


epo manassilayo TINJU CR  :Clap:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> apo kaththi opening day record etatho? Samantha karanam akum ale


Solo release kitiyal adutha hyped ajith padam easy aayi day 1 record idum....!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

2 superstars ennu parayumbol padam kurachoode vallya padam enna feel varum.. ippol mohanlal nte oppam chiranjeevi vannaal keralathil oru olam undakkan pattille.. ath thanne.. athaanu jillakku veerathinu mel undayirunna advantage

----------


## GangsteR

> 300cr + 
> I edukkan pokunna total collxn


ningal vote cheytillallo

----------


## KingOfKings

ennikku vote cheyan pattunillla 


You are not able to vote on this poll because your post count is not high enough. You need 10 posts before you can vote on polls. If you think this may be an error, contact the forum administrator.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ningal vote cheytillallo


cheythallo

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 2 superstars ennu parayumbol padam kurachoode vallya padam enna feel varum.. ippol mohanlal nte oppam chiranjeevi vannaal keralathil oru olam undakkan pattille.. ath thanne.. athaanu jillakku veerathinu mel undayirunna advantage


Yes...athraye ullu...!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ennikku vote cheyan pattunillla 
> 
> 
> You are not able to vote on this poll because your post count is not high enough. You need 10 posts before you can vote on polls. If you think this may be an error, contact the forum administrator.


tinju cr nu vote cheyyumenkil nammuk shariyakkaam

----------


## KingOfKings

> Solo release kitiyal adutha hyped ajith padam easy aayi day 1 record idum....!


But Kaththi Solo anno?

----------


## Iam RMU

> Solo release kitiyal adutha hyped ajith padam easy aayi day 1 record idum....!


edtote atin entha. Adutha padatil vijay um idum. Ath engane mari mari kond erikum. . .epo ajith vetikum en paranju samatichu . Vetikan pokunath vijay padatinte record ale. Simbhu, surya, sharath kumarnte onum alalo.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Solo release kitiyal adutha hyped ajith padam easy aayi day 1 record idum....!


rajni yeyum shanker neyum kalikkaan koottunnilla alle  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> edtote atin entha. Adutha padatil vijay um idum. Ath engane mari mari kond erikum. . .epo ajith vetikum en paranju samatichu . Vetikan pokunath vijay padatinte record ale. Simbhu, surya, sharath kumarnte onum alalo.


Vijayk fans support illennu paranjo...?Ajithnte athra varilla enne paranjullu...!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> rajni yeyum shanker neyum kalikkaan koottunnilla alle


Avare thalkalam maati nirthi.....vijay padathinte opening potikum enne udheshichullu....! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Avare thalkalam maati nirthi.....vijay padathinte opening potikum enne udheshichullu....!


ennaal ivanmaare okke maatti nirthichittu chimbune kond record edukkum   :Chris:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Vijayk fans support illennu paranjo...?Ajithnte athra varilla enne paranjullu...!


Vijay is the only actor amoung this generation to have an industrial hit (Ghilli) and two 100c grosser's. .  both have equall fan base in tamil nadu. . ! Ajith movie gets huge opening and vj movie gets long run. Randu perkum strength and weaknes und. Pine one major factor every one forget is ajith does 1 film at a year and vijay 2. So obviously it will have an impact in the opening figures. !

----------


## GangsteR

> But Kaththi Solo anno?


no...Superstar vishalintae padam undaarnu

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Keralathil Avatar allaathe tharangamaya english films 2012,titanic,life of pi,independence day,jurassic park ok alle.....?


Anaconda ile???

----------


## Iam RMU

> no...Superstar vishalintae padam undaarnu


super star vishalinte opam oru padam kazinja kolam erangyarnu, 100cr kadanilalo. . !

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Vijay is the only actor amoung this generation to have an industrial hit (Ghilli) and two 100c grosser's. .  both have equall fan base in tamil nadu. . !* Ajith movie gets huge opening and vj movie gets long run.* Randu perkum strength and weaknes und. Pine one major factor every one forget is ajith does 1 film at a year and vijay 2. So obviously it will have an impact in the opening figures. !


Ithe udheshichullu.......!!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Anaconda ile???


Anaconda ok athinu hit aayirunno ivide..?

----------


## KingOfKings

> Vijay is the only actor amoung this generation to have an industrial hit (Ghilli) and two 100c grosser's. .  both have equall fan base in tamil nadu. . ! Ajith movie gets huge opening and vj movie gets long run. Randu perkum strength and weaknes und. Pine one major factor every one forget is ajith does 1 film at a year and vijay 2. So obviously it will have an impact in the opening figures. !


actually ivarude fan base alla ee problemsnu starting If Shankar I relase along with Ajith movie I kku 200cr possibel anno enna chodiyan annu 

appol aro parnju Ajith movie yude koode irgiyal problem annu ennu appol njan parnju Ajith movie mathramall Vijay movie yude kode irgiyalum problem annu ennu ( I strongly belive that both are equal in TN ,)

----------


## House MD

Chalapila chalapila chalapila... bla bla bla

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Anaconda ok athinu hit aayirunno ivide..?


collections nte karyam ariyila bhai.bt athu akkalathu oru talk undakya film ayirunile?njan oke kochile kandathu orkunund..frm ktm asha...

----------


## KingOfKings

> super star vishalinte opam oru padam kazinja kolam erangyarnu, 100cr kadanilalo. . !


NO ITS NOT SAME DAY RELEASE PANDIYANADU November 2, 2013

Arrambaham 31 oct 2013

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Vijay is the only actor amoung this generation to have an industrial hit (Ghilli) and two 100c grosser's. .  both have equall fan base in tamil nadu. . ! Ajith movie gets huge opening and vj movie gets long run. Randu perkum strength and weaknes und. Pine one major factor every one forget is ajith does 1 film at a year and vijay 2. So obviously it will have an impact in the opening figures. !


ghilli industry hit aano ennullath nalla doubt und.. ath verum thallal aavaan aanu chance.

2002 il baba edutha collxn nte athra thanne aanu 2004 il ghilli eduthath. annu aa comparison okke undayirunu.. baba industry hit aayirunilla.. padayappa and muthalvan athinu mukalil aayirunu.

ghilli 50cr ennokke paranju nadakkunnund.. pakshe aadhyathe 50cr padam chandramukhiyum randamatheth anniyanum aavaananu vazhi(athu randum telugu versions koodi add cheythittaanu athra collxn vannath.. shanker um rajni um okke aayittum). 2007 il pokiri 42cr eduthappo athaayirunu vijay nte highest grosser.

ajith padathinte opening ippo thudangiyathalla.. pande king of opening ennoru visheshanam und.
sivaji undayirunnath kond mathramanu billa record aavanjath.. sivaji ozhichu nirthiyaal aduthengum oru padavum undayirunilla.. aa varsham 3 ajith padangal undayirunille ?  :Adhupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Anaconda ok athinu hit aayirunno ivide..?


anaconda , twister okke nalla vijayangal aayirunu..
kurach pinnilott poyal terminator 2

----------


## Jo Johnson

> collections nte karyam ariyila bhai.bt athu akkalathu oru talk undakya film ayirunile?njan oke kochile kandathu orkunund..frm ktm asha...


enikum ishtapeta film aanu...but oru tharangam ennu parayan onnum illayirunnu.....

----------


## Iam RMU

> ghilli industry hit aano ennullath nalla doubt und.. ath verum thallal aavaan aanu chance.2002 il baba edutha collxn nte athra thanne aanu 2004 il ghilli eduthath. annu aa comparison okke undayirunu.. baba industry hit aayirunilla.. padayappa and muthalvan athinu mukalil aayirunu.ghilli 50cr ennokke paranju nadakkunnund.. pakshe aadhyathe 50cr padam chandramukhiyum randamatheth anniyanum aavaananu vazhi(athu randum telugu versions koodi add cheythittaanu athra collxn vannath.. shanker um rajni um okke aayittum). 2007 il pokiri 42cr eduthappo athaayirunu vijay nte highest grosser.ajith padathinte opening ippo thudangiyathalla.. pande king of opening ennoru visheshanam und.sivaji undayirunnath kond mathramanu billa record aavanjath.. sivaji ozhichu nirthiyaal aduthengum oru padavum undayirunilla.. aa varsham 3 ajith padangal undayirunille ?


Tharkikan thalparyam ela bhai. Ghilli industrial hit ayrnu. Sakala mana trade analystsum angekaricha karyam ane. Babayekal colln ghilli edtit und. 50cr en njan parayunila but it was an industrial hit. Padayappa 28cr ayrnu.

----------


## RED DEVIL

> enikum ishtapeta film aanu...but oru tharangam ennu parayan onnum illayirunnu.....


m.............

----------


## Jo Johnson

> anaconda , twister okke nalla vijayangal aayirunu..
> kurach pinnilott poyal terminator 2


terminator 2 ok......but anaconda...? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> terminator 2 ok......but anaconda...?


anaconda hit aayirunu

----------


## kunjumon

> Tharkikan thalparyam ela bhai. Ghilli industrial hit ayrnu. Sakala mana trade analystsum angekaricha karyam ane. Babayekal colln ghilli edtit und. 50cr en njan parayunila but it was an industrial hit. Padayappa 28cr ayrnu.


ethokkeyaayirunnu angeekaricha trade analysts?

----------


## Iam RMU

> ethokkeyaayirunnu angeekaricha trade analysts?


cinema lead, movie crow, siffy, etinte oke thalapath erikuna trade analyst's. Ghilli industrial hit alan parayuna 2 vibhagame ulu. Onu vijay haters. 2 tinju  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> atra undallo...Avatar polae theatril itra excited aayi kanda film verae illa


Athe Pole Okke WOM Vannal Nalla Run Kittum

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Predict the WW gross collection of "I" (TAMIL+TELUGU)
> Optiions:-
> 
> 1. Below 100 cr 
> 2. 100cr -150 cr
> 3. 150cr - 200 cr
> 4. 200cr-250 cr
> 5. TINJU CR


5. Tinju CR  :Ennekollu:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> cinema lead, movie crow, siffy, etinte oke thalapath erikuna trade analyst's. Ghilli industrial hit alan parayuna 2 vibhagame ulu. Onu vijay haters. 2 tinju



malayala cinema il 2000 aadhyam release aaya padam 14cr edukkunu.. athu kazhinju dts okke theaters il install aavunu.. ticket rates koodunu.. etc. 
2004 vare tamil le ettavum collxn vanna padam 28cr athum andhra il okke kidu aayi odiya padangal ulppade.. 

ini ippo annokke malayalam padangalkkano kooduthal collxn varika  :Adhupinne:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> malayala cinema il 2000 aadhyam release aaya padam 14cr edukkunu.. athu kazhinju dts okke theaters il install aavunu.. ticket rates koodunu.. etc. 
> 2004 vare tamil le ettavum collxn vanna padam 28cr athum andhra il okke kidu aayi odiya padangal ulppade.. 
> 
> ini ippo annokke malayalam padangalkkano kooduthal collxn varika


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Iam RMU

> malayala cinema il 2000 aadhyam release aaya padam 14cr edukkunu.. athu kazhinju dts okke theaters il install aavunu.. ticket rates koodunu.. etc. 2004 vare tamil le ettavum collxn vanna padam 28cr athum andhra il okke kidu aayi odiya padangal ulppade.. ini ippo annokke malayalam padangalkkano kooduthal collxn varika


Pine etra varanam?  tamil  chandramuki 65crore ale. So 7 kollam munp erangya padayapa 28cr viswasamakate erikan entha. 2000l erangya narasimhatinekal double ale padayapa gross (1999 release) ?

----------


## Iam RMU

Etine pati etra media reports venel idam but of no use . Elam terumanikunath tinju annan ale  :Ok:

----------


## Iam RMU

In Madurai area, one time citadel of Rajnikanth, Ghillli has already got a distributors' share of over Rs 1.05 Crore in 25 days! Ultimately in the long run the film will surely break the Padayappa distributors' share of Rs 1.62 Crore.
In Coimbatore city Ghillli opened in six screens simultaneously and in two weeks has taken a share of over Rs 35 lakhs. In Chennai city at the Udayam complex alone the film is likely to collect a distributors' record share of Rs 40 lakhs!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Etine pati etra media reports venel idam but of no use . Elam terumanikunath tinju annan ale


athu polathe media reports vere padangalkkum kittum.. for example.. dasavatharam record , 300cr+ collxn, magazine reports ulppade..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Pine etra varanam?  tamil  chandramuki 65crore ale. So 7 kollam munp erangya padayapa 28cr viswasamakate erikan entha. 2000l erangya narasimhatinekal double ale padayapa gross (1999 release) ?


7 yrs illallo 5-6yrs alle ulloo..

narasimhathinte double ennu parayumbol keralathil ninnanu narasimham 95% collxn vannittundavuka..
padayappa TN + 3 states und.. normally oru tamil padam malayalam padathinekkal nalla collxn varum.. TN il thanne... appol pinne rajni padathinte karyam parayano.. athum poraanju 4yrs kazhinjappozhekkum malayalathinte potential 20cr ethiyittundakum.. appozhum tamil RB 28cr il.. telugu version okke kurach varumbol malayalathile RB yude range varum.. tamil RB  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## kunjumon

> cinema lead, movie crow, siffy, etinte oke thalapath erikuna trade analyst's. Ghilli industrial hit alan parayuna 2 vibhagame ulu. Onu vijay haters. 2 tinju


cinemalead, moviecrow oke ee idaku thudangiyavaralle?
sifyde report kayyilundo?

pinne ee industrial hit ennu ellaa padathinum vilichu koovunna oru vibhaagame ullu, vijay fans  :Laughing:

----------


## kunjumon

> malayala cinema il 2000 aadhyam release aaya padam 14cr edukkunu.. athu kazhinju dts okke theaters il install aavunu.. ticket rates koodunu.. etc. 
> 2004 vare tamil le ettavum collxn vanna padam 28cr athum andhra il okke kidu aayi odiya padangal ulppade.. 
> 
> ini ippo annokke malayalam padangalkkano kooduthal collxn varika


marubhoomiyil peytha mazhaa  :cheers:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

ath mathramo.. tamil le top grossers ennum paranju chila lists okke idakk varum.. appol padayappa okke undavum.. ghilli onnum kaanilla

pinne annathe kure reports il okke speculations mathram aanu.. opening mathram nokkiyulla oohangal

anyway njan poyitt pinne varaam

----------


## Iam RMU

> cinemalead, moviecrow oke ee idaku thudangiyavaralle?sifyde report kayyilundo?pinne ee industrial hit ennu ellaa padathinum vilichu koovunna oru vibhaagame ullu, vijay fans


vijayk industry hit und so vilich koovunatil entha. Thet. Mankatha da mankatha da ene vilich koovunile athu pole  :Ok:

----------


## Iam RMU

> 7 yrs illallo 5-6yrs alle ulloo..narasimhathinte double ennu parayumbol keralathil ninnanu narasimham 95% collxn vannittundavuka..padayappa TN + 3 states und.. normally oru tamil padam malayalam padathinekkal nalla collxn varum.. TN il thanne... appol pinne rajni padathinte karyam parayano.. athum poraanju 4yrs kazhinjappozhekkum malayalathinte potential 20cr ethiyittundakum.. appozhum tamil RB 28cr il.. telugu version okke kurach varumbol malayalathile RB yude range varum.. tamil RB


Tamil cinema ane onum nengal parayuna reetiyil ula global market onum ila.. Pine nengal pidicha muyalin komb 3 anenki ath angane thane erikate.

----------


## Iam RMU

> ath mathramo.. tamil le top grossers ennum paranju chila lists okke idakk varum.. appol padayappa okke undavum.. ghilli onnum kaanillapinne annathe kure reports il okke speculations mathram aanu.. opening mathram nokkiyulla oohangalanyway njan poyitt pinne varaam


Ghilli mention cheyatha reporto? Etha . Nokate let me se. Siffy, cinema lead, india glitz, movie crow , ethoke ente kayil und

----------


## kunjumon

> vijayk industry hit und so vilich koovunatil entha. Thet. Mankatha da mankatha da ene vilich koovunile athu pole


athe... undennu oru vibhaagam maathre parayunnollu  :Laughing:

----------


## Bunny

> Ghilli mention cheyatha reporto? Etha . Nokate let me se. Siffy, cinema lead, india glitz, movie crow , ethoke ente kayil und


ee tinjuvinod okka argue cheyan nikathe vere enthelum pani nokk...

ee threadil palarum ayale encourage cheyunath oru sarcasm levelil ann...onnu illaky vittal ayalude mandatarangal vayich chirikallo ennulla levelil....

----------


## Bunny

> athe... undennu oru vibhaagam maathre parayunnollu


Ghilli Tnyile first 50c movie anenn ellarkuma riyavunna karyam ann....ath allann stapikkan chilakrk pakshe tinjuvine pole ullavanmarude support venam..

entayalum ayalude HANK katha teernenn tonnunu...orkutil arunappol HANK arunnu.....ivide vannapol shanker... :Badpc:

----------


## Iam RMU

> athe... undennu oru vibhaagam maathre parayunnollu


apo ajithn hit und en oru vibhagam matre parayu.  :Laughing:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Ghilli Tnyile first 50c movie anenn ellarkuma riyavunna karyam ann....ath allann stapikkan chilakrk pakshe tinjuvine pole ullavanmarude support venam..entayalum ayalude HANK katha teernenn tonnunu...orkutil arunappol HANK arunnu.....ivide vannapol shanker...


ela mediasilum vanatanu pine ajith fansnte certificate veno  :Laughing:  pine tinju pulli parayunath karyam ayi edukunila  :Laughing:

----------


## Viru

> ghilli industry hit aano ennullath nalla doubt und.. ath verum thallal aavaan aanu chance.
> 
> 2002 il baba edutha collxn nte athra thanne aanu 2004 il ghilli eduthath. annu aa comparison okke undayirunu.. baba industry hit aayirunilla.. padayappa and muthalvan athinu mukalil aayirunu.
> 
> ghilli 50cr ennokke paranju nadakkunnund.. pakshe aadhyathe 50cr padam chandramukhiyum randamatheth anniyanum aavaananu vazhi(athu randum telugu versions koodi add cheythittaanu athra collxn vannath.. shanker um rajni um okke aayittum).* 2007 il pokiri 42cr eduthappo athaayirunu vijay nte highest grosser.*
> 
> ajith padathinte opening ippo thudangiyathalla.. pande king of opening ennoru visheshanam und.
> sivaji undayirunnath kond mathramanu billa record aavanjath.. sivaji ozhichu nirthiyaal aduthengum oru padavum undayirunilla.. aa varsham 3 ajith padangal undayirunille ?


Ithe arae paranje thannu,Pine pokkiri 42 kowdi eduthahinete kanake valathum undo

----------


## Viru

kidilan poll  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Ithe arae paranje thannu,Pine pokkiri 42 kowdi eduthahinete kanake valathum undo


athoke pulli paranjath viswasikanam. Pakshe namal parayuna medias oke fake reports ane idunath  :Mad:

----------


## kunjumon

> apo ajithn hit und en oru vibhagam matre parayu.


enkil vijay oru nadan aanennu oru vibhaagavum parayilla  :Laughing:

----------


## kunjumon

> Ghilli Tnyile first 50c movie anenn ellarkuma riyavunna karyam ann....ath allann stapikkan chilakrk pakshe tinjuvine pole ullavanmarude support venam..
> 
> entayalum ayalude HANK katha teernenn tonnunu...orkutil arunappol HANK arunnu.....ivide vannapol shanker...


eey.... verutheyaa....
njan oke ivide vannittaa kelkkunne  :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

> cinemalead, moviecrow oke ee idaku thudangiyavaralle?
> sifyde report kayyilundo?
> 
> pinne ee industrial hit ennu ellaa padathinum vilichu koovunna oru vibhaagame ullu, vijay fans


 :Proof: ....

----------


## Bunny

> eey.... verutheyaa....
> njan oke ivide vannittaa kelkkunne


enth kelkunnen?
ningal thala fan alle...appo kelkkan vahzi illa...

----------


## Iam RMU

> enkil vijay oru nadan aanennu oru vibhaagavum parayilla


Nere chove tamil polum parayan ariyatha ajithnekal better vijay thane  :Laughing:

----------


## kunjumon

> Nere chove tamil polum parayan ariyatha ajithnekal better vijay thane


ithum oru vibhaagam maathrame parayu....  :Laughing:

----------


## Iam RMU

> ithum oru vibhaagam maathrame parayu....


yes movie lovers ena vibhagam  :Yes:

----------


## kunjumon

> enth kelkunnen?
> ningal thala fan alle...appo kelkkan vahzi illa...


50 50 ...  :Vandivittu:

----------


## kunjumon

> yes movie lovers ena vibhagam


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## kunjumon

> ....


undu  :Good: 
ithethuvare pokumennu nokatte...

btw , nammade thread ingottu kondu vannirunnenkil  :Sad: 
ithippo randilum concentration kodukkaan paadaa  :Sad:

----------


## Iam RMU

> 


 :Thnku:  . . . . . . !

----------


## Bunny

> 50 50 ...


50 ennath anne vanna report ann......ghilli industry hit allan tinju matrame parayu....that film was such a big craze and took vijay to over the top roles and there by resulted in some crap masala films from him....

even ghillik sesham ann ee parayunna tested formula superstardomilek ulla kurukk vazhi annenn mattil ellavanum eduth payattan tudangiyath.....

----------


## jawoose

*930 pages

900 pagesum Tinjunte BO expectation and Blunders aakum lee!!!!*

----------


## Bunny

> undu 
> ithethuvare pokumennu nokatte...
> 
> btw , nammade thread ingottu kondu vannirunnenkil 
> ithippo randilum concentration kodukkaan paadaa


annan gansatreine tinjuvinem ann nambi irikunath alle...best  :Badpc: 

ivide mattu thala fans okka und...avare vilichond va...i think clubans okka thala fan ann...

----------


## Bunny

> *930 pages
> 
> 900 pagesum Tinjunte BO expectation and Blunders aalum lee!!!!*


ath pinne parayan unndo.....
3 cr opening ann keralathil asante prediction.... :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## Iam RMU

> 50 ennath anne vanna report ann......ghilli industry hit allan tinju matrame parayu....that film was such a big craze and took vijay to over the top roles and there by resulted in some crap masala films from him....even ghillik sesham ann ee parayunna tested formula superstardomilek ulla kurukk vazhi annenn mattil ellavanum eduth payattan tudangiyath.....


etin idayil ale Dheena vanathu. Ajithnte careerle land mark movie ayitum ghilli pole bo sensation ayila. Media comparison padayappa vs gilli. Ajith fansn apo veshamam kanoole?

----------


## Bunny

> etin idayil ale Dheena vanathu. Ajithnte careerle land mark movie ayitum ghilli pole bo sensation ayila. Media comparison padayappa vs gilli. Ajith fansn apo veshamam kanoole?


Dheena okka nalla hit arunnunna orma...but ath ghilli ondakkiya pole oru sensation undakkila....

athin sesham angane vannath annyan ann.....that made a craze above ghilli...

ente arivil thalayude anagne oru craze undakkiya padam mankatha ann......billa enn ajith fans parayumengilum ath keralathil engum valya olam undakkilla....mankatha kandathin sesham ann enik pulliyod oru talparyam toniyath....

----------


## kunjumon

> etin idayil ale Dheena vanathu. Ajithnte careerle land mark movie ayitum ghilli pole bo sensation ayila. Media comparison padayappa vs gilli. Ajith fansn apo veshamam kanoole?


 :Ennekollu: 

ghilli released in 2004
dheena in 2001
padayappa in 1999
2-4 varsham kondu pottikkaan pattunna records onnumalla padayappa undaakkiyathennulla vivaram ellaarkumundu, except particular one section of fans....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ghilli Tnyile first 50c movie anenn ellarkuma riyavunna karyam ann....ath allann stapikkan chilakrk pakshe tinjuvine pole ullavanmarude support venam..
> 
> entayalum ayalude HANK katha teernenn tonnunu...orkutil arunappol HANK arunnu.....ivide vannapol shanker...


HANK alla JUNK

----------


## kunjumon

> 50 ennath anne vanna report ann......ghilli industry hit allan tinju matrame parayu....that film was such a big craze and took vijay to over the top roles and there by resulted in some crap masala films from him....
> 
> even ghillik sesham ann ee parayunna tested formula superstardomilek ulla kurukk vazhi annenn mattil ellavanum eduth payattan tudangiyath.....


tinju parayumo ennariyilla....pakshe athu industry hit aanennu vijay fans maathrame parayu....
leave aside the craze and sensation thing, nalla vamban hit aanennokke enikum ariyaam... i too like that film a lot....

----------


## Iam RMU

> ghilli released in 2004dheena in 2001padayappa in 19992-4 varsham kondu pottikkaan pattunna records onnumalla padayappa undaakkiyathennulla vivaram ellaarkumundu, except particular one section of fans....


4 varsham kond anenkilum padayapa record break cheytathu vijay padamanu. Gilli erangya varsham ajithn padam onum undarnile?  :Laughing:

----------


## kunjumon

> Dheena okka nalla hit arunnunna orma...but ath ghilli ondakkiya pole oru sensation undakkila....
> 
> athin sesham angane vannath annyan ann.....that made a craze above ghilli...
> 
> ente arivil thalayude anagne oru craze undakkiya padam mankatha ann......billa enn ajith fans parayumengilum ath keralathil engum valya olam undakkilla....mankatha kandathin sesham ann enik pulliyod oru talparyam toniyath....


athu sheri....
appo keralathilundaakkiya crazum vechaanu ghilliye pokkiyadiche alle....
njan  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Bunny

Actually Mankatha had the pottential...but sun pictures destroyed.

Thala election jayichathin Jayammaye abhinandhichethin sun pictures kodutha pani anenn ente oru frnd epolum parayum...not sure...but diwali vare free run kitenda padathine enthinan avar idak vech pani kodutath enn enik inim manasilayitilla...so i also think it was a pani from sun team....
Vedi released 30 days after Mankatha which took majority of mankatha screens....

----------


## Iam RMU

> tinju parayumo ennariyilla....pakshe athu industry hit aanennu vijay fans maathrame parayu....leave aside the craze and sensation thing, nalla vamban hit aanennokke enikum ariyaam... i too like that film a lot....


Dheena super hit en ajith fans matre parayu en parayuna pole  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Bunny

> tinju parayumo ennariyilla....pakshe athu industry hit aanennu vijay fans maathrame parayu....
> leave aside the craze and sensation thing, nalla vamban hit aanennokke enikum ariyaam... i too like that film a lot....


ath industry hit annen ini convince cheyan pazhaya kore articles idendi varum...but enik vayya tappi edukkan...so u think it was not and the rest think it was!!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ithe arae paranje thannu,Pine pokkiri 42 kowdi eduthahinete kanake valathum undo


2007 il okke net il porinja adi nadakkunna samayam aanu.. ellaa sites um year end reports um collxn reports um okke idunna time.. allaathe 2004 ile pole oru anthom kunthom illaatha time alla..

pinne chandramukhi 65cr , anniyan 57cr.. ithinekkal okke vallya padam aayirunu ghilli alle.. 50cr 2004 il tamil version mathram vachu edukkan. 

2005 ile kanakkukal film festival brochure il koduthirunu 1.CM 2.anniyan 3. no entry... 7.chathrapathi

----------


## Iam RMU

> Actually Mankatha had the pottential...but sun pictures destroyed.Thala election jayichathin Jayammaye abhinandhichethin sun pictures kodutha pani anenn ente oru frnd epolum parayum...not sure...but diwali vare free run kitenda padathine enthinan avar idak vech pani kodutath enn enik inim manasilayitilla...so i also think it was a pani from sun team....Vedi released 30 days after Mankatha which took majority of mankatha screens....


family's kerande bhai.  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Bunny

> athu sheri....
> appo keralathilundaakkiya crazum vechaanu ghilliye pokkiyadiche alle....
> njan


i told that fact that it made craze in kerala too....

----------


## kunjumon

> 4 varsham kond anenkilum padayapa record break cheytathu vijay padamanu. Gilli erangya varsham ajithn padam onum undarnile?


ippozhum athu parayunna vere oru vibhaagathineyum koottu kittiyille?  :Laughing: 

undaayirunnu, oru flopum oru hitum....  :Smile:  irangiya ellaa padavum industry hit aakkaarilla njangal

----------


## anupkerb1

30 pages inu ayoo ? inu endhaa valla teaser/song ..athoo valaaa Vada kakshnam vanoo ??

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> athoke pulli paranjath viswasikanam. Pakshe namal parayuna medias oke fake reports ane idunath


2007 il orkut ilum forum ilum okke ithe pole thanne ajith vijay adi okke nadakkunundayirunu.. ee paranja sites okke collxn reports um idarundayirunu

----------


## Bunny

> 2007 il orkut ilum forum ilum okke ithe pole thanne ajith vijay adi okke nadakkunundayirunu.. ee paranja sites okke collxn reports um idarundayirunu


iyalu idarulla reports okka njanum kanditund kore orkutil...rasathanthram mangatholi...rajamanikyam below rasatantram.... :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## Iam RMU

> ippozhum athu parayunna vere oru vibhaagathineyum koottu kittiyille? undaayirunnu, oru flopum oru hitum....  irangiya ellaa padavum industry hit aakkaarilla njangal


Atin aakanayit vala padavum undo? Kazinja 12 varshatil enni parakiyal ake 4,5 padam kanum. . ! Saramila pote e kanda media reports elam vijay fansnte ane. Azhathe  :Laughing:  . . ! ! Njangal epo 100cr um kadanu waiting ane. E aduth enganum opam ethum en karuthunu. Atinum patiyilel sishyan simbu vare van over take cheyth pokum  :Laughing:

----------


## kunjumon

> Atin aakanayit vala padavum undo? Kazinja 12 varshatil enni parakiyal ake 4,5 padam kanum. . ! Saramila pote e kanda media reports elam vijay fansnte ane. Azhathe  . . ! ! Njangal epo 100cr um kadanu waiting ane. E aduth enganum opam ethum en karuthunu. Atinum patiyilel sishyan simbu vare van over take cheyth pokum


potte potte... tension adikkanda...
ithupolokke fbil poyi para... kaiyyadikkaan aalu kaanum koode  :Smile:

----------


## Viru

> 2007 il okke net il porinja adi nadakkunna samayam aanu.. ellaa sites um year end reports um collxn reports um okke idunna time.. allaathe 2004 ile pole oru anthom kunthom illaatha time alla..
> 
> pinne chandramukhi 65cr , anniyan 57cr.. ithinekkal okke vallya padam aayirunu ghilli alle.. 50cr 2004 il tamil version mathram vachu edukkan. 
> 
> 2005 ile kanakkukal film festival brochure il koduthirunu 1.CM 2.anniyan 3. no entry... 7.chathrapathi


Njan gilliye kurich vallo chithicho.Ningal adhyam pokkiri ane vijayde biggest hit ennuj pine mate 42 kwodide proof vitte ellarum kanatte

Pine aa same yearil iragiya paruthiveeranum,billayum okke ethra 50 um 60 um kwod oke varuvo collection

----------


## Iam RMU

> potte potte... tension adikkanda...ithupolokke fbil poyi para... kaiyyadikkaan aalu kaanum koode


Ajith fansne kananel fb l matre kanu. Theatrel alu undarnel 1.5cr kerala share en oke parayanda avastha varularnu. So namale vitek. Njangal arem angot poyi choriyunila  :Declare:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> iyalu idarulla reports okka njanum kanditund kore orkutil...rasathanthram mangatholi...rajamanikyam below rasatantram....


fight club ilottu vaa.. nammukku theerumanam aakkaam  :Alucard: 

FYI fk il ippol amgeekarikkappettirikkunna RM collxn avide vare thaazhthiyathum njan aanu.. anneram ennekolloo ittu nadannavaril oraal aayirikkum alle..

fight club ilek vaa

----------


## Bunny

> fight club ilottu vaa.. nammukku theerumanam aakkaam 
> 
> FYI fk il ippol amgeekarikkappettirikkunna RM collxn avide vare thaazhthiyathum njan aanu.. anneram ennekolloo ittu nadannavaril oraal aayirikkum alle..
> 
> fight club ilek vaa



tannod argue cheyyan matram njan illa...

piine RM gros...tante vivarakedukal karanam sahikett avaru sammtich tannath arikkum...

appol rasatanthram tanne alle biggest hit malayalathile... :Badpc:

----------


## Nithz

I angane Jan 9th nu Ethum  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Njan gilliye kurich vallo chithicho.Ningal adhyam pokkiri ane vijayde biggest hit ennuj pine mate 42 kwodide proof vitte ellarum kanatte
> 
> Pine aa same yearil iragiya paruthiveeranum,billayum okke ethra 50 um 60 um kwod oke varuvo collection


vijay ude biggest hit ghilli aanu.. highest grosser pokiri aayirunu

7yrs munpulla proofs  :Ahupinne: 

billakku 50cr nu mukalil reports vannittund.. paruthiveeran pokiriyekkal mukalil aanu ellavarum list cheythirunnath. 
1.sivaji
2.billa/paruthiveeran
3.paruthiveeran/billa
4.pokiri
pakshe paruthiveeran pokiriyude pakuthi polum collct cheythittundavilla.. budget um impact um okke aayirikkam top il varaan karanam
pinne 5th VEL aayirunu ennu thonunu kooduthalum

----------


## Iam RMU

:Ennekollu:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> I angane Jan 9th nu Ethum


confirm aayo??

----------


## Viru

> vijay ude biggest hit ghilli aanu.. highest grosser pokiri aayirunu
> 
> 7yrs munpulla proofs 
> 
> billakku 50cr nu mukalil reports vannittund.. paruthiveeran pokiriyekkal mukalil aanu ellavarum list cheythirunnath. 
> 1.sivaji
> 2.billa/paruthiveeran
> 3.paruthiveeran/billa
> 4.pokiri
> ...


Appo oninum ore urapum illa chumma kure assumptions vache ange adikayanalle  :Laughing:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> tannod argue cheyyan matram njan illa...
> 
> piine RM gros...tante vivarakedukal karanam sahikett avaru sammtich tannath arikkum...
> 
> appol rasatanthram tanne alle biggest hit malayalathile...


thanks

kumudham 19/01/2011
top grosser list

endhiran 336cr 
dasavatharam 231cr
sivaji 112cr
billa 56cr
chandramukhi 51cr
varalaru 48cr
anniyan 46cr
vettayadu vilayadu 44cr
padayappa 37cr
indian 32cr

ee list il nalla onnam tharam blunders und.. pakshe ith vach nokkiyaal ghilliyum pokiriyum onnum illallo.. ithum pokki pidich ini vere team nu varaam..

----------


## Nithz

> confirm aayo??


YES  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:  :Giveup:  giveup: giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> YES    giveup: giveup:


YA ??

I kku munp irangunnathayirunu YA kku nallath.. vedikkettinu shesham udukku kottiyitt enth karyam  :Badpc:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Appo oninum ore urapum illa chumma kure assumptions vache ange adikayanalle


enthonnu assumption ?? ella list ilum 4th aayirunu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

MGR
RAJNIKANTH
SHANKER

 :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KRRISH2255

Ghilli Industry Hit Allaa Allee...  :Ennekollu:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Pollil hindi version adathathenthu? Athu koottoole?

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar pushes his dreams to 2018


Director Shankar as known to everyone is a
man of esthetical grandeur sense if making films
with visual extravaganzas blend with awe-
inspiring stories. But he has always wanted to
make a film based on village subject, which is
not happening anytime sooner. Ask him why it
is not possible for now and the director says
that there is a lot of projects in his mind that
might happen onboard.
But he is nowhere closer to a village based film
and he pushes them to 2018. Right now, the
director will have his upcoming film ‘I’ hitting
screens for the festive occasion of Pongal.

ithaano @tinjuJISHNU paranja sholay remake  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> Pollil hindi version adathathenthu? Athu koottoole?


ellaan koottiyaanu, koodutal tamil n telugu allae..kandillae Worldwide gross ennu?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ellaan koottiyaanu, koodutal tamil n telugu allae..kandillae Worldwide gross ennu?


Appo bracketil plus hindi ennu koodi cherkande :Kannilkuthu: Appo chineesum oke koottiyal TINJU CR thanne  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Appo bracketil plus hindi ennu koodi cherkandeAppo chineesum oke koottiyal TINJU CR thanne


talkalam kshemichekku

----------


## GangsteR

Lingaa and i go to single person



The Karnatka region distribution right of Superstar Rajinikanth’s Lingaa has gone to Gokul Raj. The highlight is that he has bought the distribution rights of Vikram starrer I directed by Shankar.
This makes  Gokul Raj one of the most sought after one in
the industry. Both the films are high budget ones and
expectations are riding high on it.
While Lingaa is getting released on Dec 12 in connection
with Rajinikanth’s birthday, I is slated to be a Pongal release

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

innu ividae aalum anakkavum onnum illallo  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ghilli Industry Hit Allaa Allee...


athariyilla alle  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR

T series buy the hindi audio rights of I...

----------


## anupkerb1

Jan 1 Worldwide release  
Celebrate New Year wid  '' AI ''
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Jan 1 Worldwide release  
> Celebrate New Year wid  '' AI ''


January 9th allae

----------


## anupkerb1

> January 9th allae


ahh ..inu paperl Jan 1 und ennanuu...enii Ponagal alee avide new year athu ketu namude ananmar jAN 1 AKIYATHANOO ENU ARIYILAA

----------


## wayanadan

*appo lingayumaayi oru eattu muttal ozhivaakki*  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *appo lingayumaayi oru eattu muttal ozhivaakki*


shanker annanum rajni annanum friends aanu.. ath kond rajnikku pani kodukkilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

100-150cr ennu predict cheytha mahanmar ethaanavo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> ahh ..inu paperl Jan 1 und ennanuu...enii Ponagal alee avide new year athu ketu namude ananmar jAN 1 AKIYATHANOO ENU ARIYILAA


Mandanmarkku tettiyataanu....

----------


## GangsteR

> shanker annanum rajni annanum friends aanu.. ath kond rajnikku pani kodukkilla


Orumichu irangiyaal shankarinu allae koodutal pani kittuka  :Thinking:

----------


## GangsteR

> 100-150cr ennu predict cheytha mahanmar ethaanavo


My prediction 150-200 cr....Tinju cr nalla support aanallo

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Jan 9 Rlz As of now:)
Tirur Two Theaters..
1.Chithrasagar.
2.Central.* @Mayavi 369

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram to Overtake Ajith
IndiaGlitz [Saturday, November 29, 2014]


Both Chiyan as well as Thala are contenders to fill theatres
out at the turn of the new year. Director Gautam Vasudev
Menon's 'Yennai Arindhaal', which is Ajith's 55th flick is up
for release for Pongal. After continuous procrastinations for
months, owing to technical needs, director Shankar's
Vikram starrer magnum opus 'I' has been declared to lock
horns with Thala 55 for Pongal 2015. But now we hear that
the movies may not release in unison.
While 'Yennai Arindhaal' will hit the screens in the heat of
festivities, right on the day of Pongal, 'I' will make its way to
the screens even earlier; 'I' will release little ahead, on
January 9th. While 'I' music is already out to the merriment
of all, the music of 'Yennai Arindhaal' is yet to savor our
ears, and is expected to release in the coming weeks. It is
worth mentioning that both the flicks occupy prime positions
in the list of the most anticipated movies of 2014.

----------


## Mohanlal Is Reloaded

*Aadhyam paranjirunne,  Yennai arinthaal aadhyam irangumennaarnnu. Ineeppo idhaadhyam kaanaam. Oru 200-250 C pratheekshikkunnu*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Grand Release for # I in Kerala by Global United Media !!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Daniel John

jan 1 aano??

----------


## ACME

Ungli kaanaan poyappo "i" hindi trailer undayirunnu..big screenil kidu aayittund...

----------


## ACME

especially hunchback get up

----------


## Saathan

> Ungli kaanaan poyappo "i" hindi trailer undayirunnu..big screenil kidu aayittund...


wow... appo hindi versionu nalla collection expect cheyunnu...

----------


## wayanadan

> 100-150cr ennu predict cheytha mahanmar ethaanavo


*padathinte cost aano ??* :Ahupinne:

----------


## Ferno

> Ungli kaanaan poyappo "i" hindi trailer undayirunnu..big screenil kidu aayittund...


Trailer vano :O teaser ale?

----------


## Laleattan

> Grand Release for # I in Kerala by Global United Media !!


Kerala Century Films aanu charting cheyunnathu

----------


## GangsteR

> Kerala Century Films aanu charting cheyunnathu


Pazhaya century films aano

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Orumichu irangiyaal shankarinu allae koodutal pani kittuka


TN il angottum ingottum 5-10%  pani aavum.. baakki ellayidathum I chavittikkoottum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> My prediction 150-200 cr....Tinju cr nalla support aanallo


ivide vivaramullavarum und  :Giveup:

----------


## Laleattan

> Pazhaya century films aano


Yes.............

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

MGR num RAJNI kkum shesham aaru ennu chodhichaal..
vere evideyum utharam nokkanda...
VASOOL CHAKRAVARTHI  SHANKER THANNE..

MGR um RAJNI um cheythirunna karyam.. avar thanne record idum.. avar thanne pinneyum record idum.. ennullathayirunu..

pakshe ippol rajni mathramalla..
indian muthal shanker um und
indian record pottikkaan rajnikku padayappa vare kathirikkendi vannu.. pakshe thottu pinnaale muthalvan aa records polichadukki (tamil version mathram eduthal padayappa thanne.. TN alone padayappa 28cr eduthirunu)
pinne aa record rajni veendum pottichu..chandramukhi.
 anniyan 7-8cr pinnil aayippoyi.. hindi version valare mosham aayippoyath kond pattiyath. ( ARR undayirunenkil.. chelappol )
pinne 2 perum chernnu SIVAJI , ENDHIRAN

ini LINGAA um I um 
ee thavana muthal shanker tamil version vach thanne rajniye overtake cheyyum.. TN il adakkam ennu thonunu.. 
pinne ini muthal SHANKER THANNE AAYIRIKUM VASOOL CHAKRAVARTHI.. increased ticket rates il idakku rajni padangal varaam enna oru chance mathrame ulloo.

(padayappa TN collxn mathram aanu 28cr , tamil version collxn thanne athilum kooduthal aanu.. telugu version um koodi add cheyyan und..
28cr padayappayude total collxn aanu ennu viswasikkunavr.. INDIAN enna film nte collxn ethra aanu ennaanu karuthunnath ? BOI anusarich hindi version mathram 8-10crs und , muthlavante ethand same budget il pidicha average rating mathram ulla nayak nte gross ethand 25cr aanu.. muthalvan blockbuster aayirunu.. pinne indian 1995 il 12cr il pidicha padam.. ippozhathe pole rights onnum karyamayi illa.. theater collxn thanne aanu main source.. rakshakan 15cr , jeans / muthalvan close to 20cr .. ithokke compare cheyth nokkiyittum padayappa 28cr ennu viswasikkunavar undenkil onnum parayan illa..  ith ivide postiyath veruthe thettidharanakal illaathe irikkan aanu.. ellavarkkum karyam clear aayitundakum ennu karuthunu)

hindi version koodi koluthiyaal SHANKER oru VAMBAN BRAND aakum

----------


## ACME

> Trailer vano :O teaser ale?


Randum onnu thanne..valya chodyangal onnum venda  :Kettoda:

----------


## Nithz

Market Leader releases 'I' in Hindi

T-Series has long established itself as the Top music label in Bollywood. Their latest acquisition is the Shankar - Vikram magnum opus, 'I'. The label has uploaded the Hindi teaser of the movie in their channel, and has garnered 50K odd views for that.

The coming in of T-Series should auger well for Shankar and team to position their movie and its music in the all important Bollywood Market. Some interesting comments from the Hindi audience for the teaser are:

'That really felt like watching a Hollywood trailer. Very Impressive :)'
'Hope we will find a film that can compete Hollywood level, and original too﻿'
Awesome teaser. Now Shankar has made a movie that gives tough competition to Hollywood movies. This sure will encourage other Indian movie directors..﻿

Meanwhile, the Tamil version of the teaser continues its solid run with 8.7 million plus views so far.

----------


## KRRISH2255

Calicut As Of Now Apsara + Kairali + Coro + Film City...  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> MGR num RAJNI kkum shesham aaru ennu chodhichaal..
> vere evideyum utharam nokkanda...
> VASOOL CHAKRAVARTHI  SHANKER THANNE..
> 
> MGR um RAJNI um cheythirunna karyam.. avar thanne record idum.. avar thanne pinneyum record idum.. ennullathayirunu..
> 
> pakshe ippol rajni mathramalla..
> indian muthal shanker um und
> indian record pottikkaan rajnikku padayappa vare kathirikkendi vannu.. pakshe thottu pinnaale muthalvan aa records polichadukki (tamil version mathram eduthal padayappa thanne.. TN alone padayappa 28cr eduthirunu)
> ...


Am waiting .....

----------


## GangsteR

28.5 Lakhs bribed by promising to get a Villain role in 'I'

Chennai's Saravanan has registered a complaint on former Commissioner Natraj. It seems that the officer had accepted a bribe of 28.5 lakhs on assuring Saravanan
that he will help him get the role of Villan in Shankar's Film I.
Saravanan has registered a complaint on Thiruvanmayur's
Police Station regarding this issue.
Former Chennai Commissioner Natraj and his son seemed
to have accepted a bribe of 28.5 lakhs saying that they will
get Saravanan the role of Villan in I, but since the casting
didn't happen Saravanan has asked the money back and it
seems Natraj has threatened Saravanan on gunpoint and
has obtained the evidences regarding this issue.
Such a news has perplexed both The police officials and the
kollywood.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Calicut As Of Now Apsara + Kairali + Coro + Film City...


Xmas filmsinokke pani kittumallo...yennai arindhaal evde anu?

----------


## ACME

TINJU CR  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Xmas filmsinokke pani kittumallo...yennai arindhaal evde anu?


Ganga Aanu... Chilappol Sree Koode Kaanum Show Sharing... 
I Also Show Sharing Undaavum... Coronation Aanu Main Screen...

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

MR maattiyathu valare nannayi  :Laughing:  ithalle main centers ile vare avastha  :Laughing:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> MR maattiyathu valare nannayi  ithalle main centers ile vare avastha


Malabaril Maathram 75 Screens Confirm Aayi Ennaa Kettathu... Athu Correect Aanel...  :Ho:

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

> Malabaril Maathram 75 Screens Confirm Aayi Ennaa Kettathu... Athu Correect Aanel...


Undakum.. Biggest rls aakum..athra right nalle eduthekkunne

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Undakum.. Biggest rls aakum..athra right nalle eduthekkunne


Max Initialil Undakkiyilenkil Pani Kittum

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Pazhaya century films aano


Ya , Avar Masala Republic , Moneyrathnam Cheythallo Ee Yr ; Next Yr Office Okke Veendum Thurakkan Pokuvan

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Kerala Century Films aanu charting cheyunnathu


Century Owner Raju Mathew , Ivarude Business Partner Aan

----------


## Mayavi 369

> *Jan 9 Rlz As of now:)
> Tirur Two Theaters..
> 1.Chithrasagar.
> 2.Central.* @Mayavi 369


Poor Tirur  :Phhhh: 

Njangade Mukkath vare 3 Theateril Aan Rlz  :Giveup:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Poor Tirur Njangade Mukkath vare 3 Theateril Aan Rlz


*Mukkam*

----------


## ACME

Jan 9th release..appo enik 18 thikayunna divasam  :Clapping:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> *Mukkam*


Tirur AC Ulla Theatre Undo  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Jan 9th release..appo enik 18 thikayunna divasam


2 Vattam Alle  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## JJK

> Poor Tirur Njangade Mukkath vare 3 Theateril Aan Rlz


Mukkam edokke theatre ane rls??

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Malabaril Maathram 75 Screens Confirm Aayi Ennaa Kettathu... Athu Correect Aanel...


ath correct aanel enth ?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Max Initialil Undakkiyilenkil Pani Kittum


pinne alla.. aadhyathe 2 days kazhinjaa padam kedaayi pokum.. illenki fridge il vekkendi varum  :Adhupinne:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> pinne alla.. aadhyathe 2 days kazhinjaa padam kedaayi pokum.. illenki fridge il vekkendi varum


Onn Veruppikathe Pokumo  :Doh:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Mukkam edokke theatre ane rls??


Abilash , Annas , Little Rose  :Band:

----------


## ACME

> 2 Vattam Alle


 :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 


Onnum Ariyatha Pole  :Very Happy:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Poor Tirur 
> 
> Njangade Mukkath vare 3 Theateril Aan Rlz


800+800= 1600 seats und...
Abilash , Annas , Little Rose kootiyal 1000 varumo?  :Phhhh:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 800+800= 1600 seats und...
> Abilash , Annas , Little Rose kootiyal 1000 varumo?


Ippozhum Palaka Purathano Irikunath  :Read:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Ippozhum Palaka Purathano Irikunath


avasthayokke maha mosham thanne...
maryadakku renovate cheythu ACyum aakki ippo ulla Rs.50 tkt rate maati oru 60-80 okke aakkiyal avarkkum laabham alle ullu...pinne enthananavo  :Toobad:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> avasthayokke maha mosham thanne...
> maryadakku renovate cheythu ACyum aakki ippo ulla Rs.50 tkt rate maati oru 60-80 okke aakkiyal avarkkum laabham alle ullu...pinne enthananavo


Mukkam Pee Cee Dolby Atmos AC Aakan Pokuvan ; Njan Ippo Ikka & Mass Padangal Matram Aan CLT Pokar Kaanan ; Bakki Okke Mukkathan ; Kidu Theatres  :Yeye: 

Tkt Rate Aan Prashnam 100

----------


## ACME

> Mukkam Pee Cee Dolby Atmos AC Aakan Pokuvan ; Njan Ippo Ikka & Mass Padangal Matram Aan CLT Pokar Kaanan ; Bakki Okke Mukkathan ; Kidu Theatres 
> 
> Tkt Rate Aan Prashnam 100


AC theatre polumillatha kaatumukk(am)

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> AC theatre polumillatha kaatumukk(am)


ippo ullath ellam thanne AC anu  :Laughing: 
pee cee mathramanu allathathu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> AC theatre polumillatha kaatumukk(am)


 :Laughing: 

4 AC Theatre Und  :Kettoda:

----------


## ACME

> 4 AC Theatre Und


TCR ellam AC aaNu  :Beee:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> TCR ellam AC aaNu


Bindhu  :Phhhh:

----------


## ACME

> Bindhu


AC und  :Vedi:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> AC und


Njan Padam Kandathan Veeram

----------


## ACME

> Njan Padam Kandathan Veeram


Veeram Jose il aayirunnu...pinne eppo enganum maariyathaavum..AC idaan adi undakaam..appo ventil ninnum kaatu varum..athinte thaazhe poyi irunna Mathi...theatre motham kaali aavumallo..so no problem

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Veeram Jose il aayirunnu...pinne eppo enganum maariyathaavum..AC idaan adi undakaam..appo ventil ninnum kaatu varum..athinte thaazhe poyi irunna Mathi...theatre motham kaali aavumallo..so no problem


Veeram Njan Kandath Bindhuvil Aan ; Rlz Aayathan @ Jose

----------


## ACME

Athalle paranje maariyath aavumenn  :Kettoda:

----------


## PRINCE

TINJU CR  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Avasaanam aarum vote cheyatha below 100 cr aakumo  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ACME

> TINJU CR   Avasaanam aarum vote cheyatha below 100 cr aakumo


Never...tinju cr  :Giveup:

----------


## Daniel John

new yr rlse aanel fdfs kanarunuu

----------


## Nithz

Chiyaan Vikram - Shankar's multi-crore marvel 'I' more or less looks to be a confirmed Pongal release in early 2015. The makers have also come out with their theater listing for Chennai city and it is as extensive as it can get, with all the main centers and main screens in the city allotted for the movie.

Will 'I' be a special hat-trick for Chiyaan Vikram?

Over the past 10 years or so, Vikram has had a few Pongal releases to his credit, such as Dhool in 2003 and Bheema in 2008. Dhool was a massive blockbuster while Bheema settled as an average grosser after a big opening. 

I would complete Vikram's Pongal hat-trick. The movie's box-office prospects are incredible and the sky is the limit for its collection potential, from three languages - Tamil, Telugu and Hindi.

Stay tuned for the official release date confirmation.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Mukkam Pee Cee Dolby Atmos AC Aakan Pokuvan ; Njan Ippo Ikka & Mass Padangal Matram Aan CLT Pokar Kaanan ; Bakki Okke Mukkathan ; Kidu Theatres 
> 
> Tkt Rate Aan Prashnam 100


Nalla Film Anel Njan Tanur/Ponnani Pokum Avide ac undu..
Allathava Tirur ninnum kanum Tickets rate just 50 only.
For me, Tirur-12km...Tanur-12km Ponnni 13km...So ellam kanakanu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Nalla Film Anel Njan Tanur/Ponnani Pokum Avide ac undu..
> Allathava Tirur ninnum kanum Tickets rate just 50 only.
> For me, Tirur-12km...Tanur-12km Ponnni 13km...So ellam kanakanu


Njan Vicharichath Nee Tirur Townil Aanenna

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Njan Vicharichath Nee Tirur Townil Aanenna


Townil alla..BT Tirur anu padichathu..Now college pokunnathum Tirur touch cheythanu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Townil alla..BT Tirur anu padichathu..Now college pokunnathum Tirur touch cheythanu


 :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## anupkerb1

> Bindhu


athinu avidee release ilalooooooooooo ?? festival seasonl oridathum screen kitathee ayall matram chila bollywud /hollywud releas undakarundd..alathee ilaaa..Sapna 3D akiyenu sesham aaake undarnaa hollywud release avidee ipol ilaa...ipol elam shiftng matram ..
*Bindu thrissur theatre vechu oru C class standard aanuu ..bt kollam kumar ,grand vechu muliplex standard aanu* :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> athinu avidee release ilalooooooooooo ?? festival seasonl oridathum screen kitathee ayall matram chila bollywud /hollywud releas undakarundd..alathee ilaaa..Sapna 3D akiyenu sesham aaake undarnaa hollywud release avidee ipol ilaa...ipol elam shiftng matram ..
> *Bindu thrissur theatre vechu oru C class standard aanuu ..bt kollam kumar ,grand vechu muliplex standard aanu*


Kollath Ulla Aareyo Udhesich Paranjathanallo

----------


## anupkerb1

@GaniThalapathi @Mayavi 369

PARAPPANANGADI eganaa pokaa ?from thrissur ..kottakal aduthu anoo ???

----------


## Mayavi 369

> @GaniThalapathi @Mayavi 369
> 
> PARAPPANANGADI eganaa pokaa ?from thrissur ..kottakal aduthu anoo ???


Train Or Bus , 2 hrs Yatra Undakum

----------


## anupkerb1

> Train Or Bus , 2 hrs Yatra Undakum


Train ?passeger? Thrissur kottakal 2 hr ilee?kottakal etra kanum?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Train ?passeger? Thrissur kottakal 2 hr ilee?kottakal etra kanum?


Ya , 2um Valya Dhooram Illa

----------


## thammadi

Ith Imax release undavo :Wink:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Train ?passeger? Thrissur kottakal 2 hr ilee?kottakal etra kanum?


Busil anenkil tcr-clt bus keruka...NHil kottakkal kazinju kakkad enna sthalathirangiyal direct parappanangadi bus kittum...
Allenkil guruvayoor vannal clt bus kittum..athu tirur-parappanangadi vazhi anu povuka.

Train ulla samayam anenkil athanu better...

----------


## GangsteR

Tinju  annanu bhayangara supporters aanallo  :Death:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Suneer

I will see you soon  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Onn Veruppikathe Pokumo


appol njanum mattullavarum thammil entha vyathasam ?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> appol njanum mattullavarum thammil entha vyathasam ?


Onnum Illa  :Read:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> TINJU CR   Avasaanam aarum vote cheyatha below 100 cr aakumo


 aakumo ?  :Adhupinne: 
1000cr nu aanu athilum chance  :Vedi:

----------


## GangsteR

Will Ajith's 'Yennai Arindhaal' back out of Pongal race?
By: MOVIEBUZZ   Source: SIFY
Last Updated: Tue, Dec 02, 2014 10:06 hrs


There are rumours in the trade that Thala Ajiths Yennai Arindhaal will back out from Pongal race, due to shortage of screens. Fact is that Aascar Ravichandran has blocked and booked all major big screens in the state.
But the latest buzz from the trade say that Ajith is keen on
releasing the film for Pongal and the release date is likely to
be Jan 9.
Yesterday, even Ayngaran who is a regular distributor of
Tamil films in overseas has confirmed that the Yennai
Arindhaal will release on January 9.
The confusions over Yennai Arindhaal release has started
after Aascar Ravichandarans advertisement for I which is
also slated for Pongal release. The advertisement had
almost all screens in Chennai are booked for I which
suggest that Yennai Arindhaal will not get desired screens.
As Thala Ajith is considered to be the king of openings,
distributors cant turn down his decision to release the film
on January 9 and we can get a clear picturing by December
last week.
We also hear that popular distributors are showing great
interest to snap the theatrical rights of Yennai Arindhaal and
the negotiations are already on.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> aakumo ? 
> 1000cr nu aanu athilum chance


Njanum Tinju Cr in Vote Cheythu  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

* Vikram-Amy Jackson’s ‘I’ censor on December 5* 
Chiyaan Vikram’s I has been the much awaited
film for the complete year and now it is
confirmed that it might hit screens on January
9, a week before Pongal. Meanwhile, there is
sensational news that the film might be
screened for the censor certification on
December 5. However , nothing has been
officially confirmed through the sources of
Aascar Ravichandran.
The film is directed by Shankar and will have a
simultaneous release in Tamil, Telugu and
Hindi. AR Rahman has composed music for this
film and cinematography is handled by P.C.
Sriram.

----------


## GangsteR

> Njanum Tinju Cr in Vote Cheythu


 :Laughing: .......

----------


## GangsteR

*'Even the proposed Pongal clash of 'I' Vs Yennai Arindhaal Vs Aambala is not good''

Dhananjayan, Chief of Disney - UTV, South India, has long established himself as one of the top analysts of Tamil Cinema. He has recently voiced his opinion about the current state of cinema, in which many movies are releasing every other week every
month, and many more have announced that they are eyeing the December 25th slot.
"On 25th December, the following films are lined up as per
announcements: Kayal, Isai, Kappal, Enakkul Oruvan,
Meagamann, Vellaikkara Durai, Kakki Sattai and Pisasu, on
19th of December. Too many films and too few audience.
Tamil cinema urgently needs to slow down & phase out films'
release if we have to get the attention of the audience & bring
them to theaters. Sad to hear from distributors that last week,
out of 6 films, just one is getting the attention of audience &
others are biting the dust. Not good.
Even the proposed clash for Pongal of 3 films 'I' Vs Yennai
Arindhaal Vs Aambala is not good. Maximum 2 will be good to
get super collections."*

----------


## Viru

> Will Ajith's 'Yennai Arindhaal' back out of Pongal race?
> By: MOVIEBUZZ   Source: SIFY
> Last Updated: Tue, Dec 02, 2014 10:06 hrs
> 
> 
> There are rumours in the trade that Thala Ajiths Yennai Arindhaal will back out from Pongal race, due to shortage of screens. Fact is that Aascar Ravichandran has blocked and booked all major big screens in the state.
> But the latest buzz from the trade say that Ajith is keen on
> releasing the film for Pongal and the release date is likely to
> be Jan 9.
> ...


Same day release?pine evare munpe record no of theaters ennoke adiche irakiyathe engane kittum

most probably 1 padam veendum marum

----------


## Viru

Voting visible akam ayirunu,ara below 100 cr il kuthiye  :Vedi:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> .......


Ivide Palathum Nadakkum

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> athinu avidee release ilalooooooooooo ?? festival seasonl oridathum screen kitathee ayall matram chila bollywud /hollywud releas undakarundd..alathee ilaaa..Sapna 3D akiyenu sesham aaake undarnaa hollywud release avidee ipol ilaa...ipol elam shiftng matram ..*Bindu thrissur theatre vechu oru C class standard aanuu ..bt kollam kumar ,grand vechu muliplex standard aanu*


Sathyam aanenkilum njangale ingane apamanikaruthu...Ellattintem ksheenam theerkan njangaku Dhanya undallo..... (nee dhanyayil keri kanumallo alle?)

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Nalla Film Anel Njan Tanur/Ponnani Pokum Avide ac undu..Allathava Tirur ninnum kanum Tickets rate just 50 only.For me, Tirur-12km...Tanur-12km Ponnni 13km...So ellam kanakanu


Appo Tirur citiyil ac theatre illa alle  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Appo Tirur citiyil ac theatre illa alle


Illa  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

#I will go to censors later this week..

----------


## KRRISH2255

Ellaarum Kaliyakki Avasaanam Tinju Crore Correct Aavumenna Thonnane...  :Laughing:  Njaanum Kuthi Tinju Crorenu...  :Giveup:

----------


## Perumthachan

> Voting visible akam ayirunu,ara below 100 cr il kuthiye


tinju aanonnaa ente samshayam!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Appo Tirur citiyil ac theatre illa alle


khayyaam  a/c alle ? athavide alle

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> tinju aanonnaa ente samshayam!


ithode ningale kurichundayirunna samshayangal maari kitti  :Ahupinne:

----------


## BangaloreaN

TINJU Cr

sambhavam enthaannu ariyillelum annanu vote cheythu  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ivide Palathum Nadakkum


Padam pottiyal tinju cr oke forum vidanam  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> TINJU Cr
> 
> sambhavam enthaannu ariyillelum annanu vote cheythu


250 cr + gross vannaal tinju cr

----------


## GangsteR

> Voting visible akam ayirunu,ara below 100 cr il kuthiye


I guess 

 :Thinking:

----------


## GangsteR

> tinju aanonnaa ente samshayam!


Enikkum anganae thonni  :Yahoo:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Illa


Hehe



> Appo Tirur citiyil ac theatre illa alle


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Padam pottiyal tinju cr oke forum vidanam


Keep Calm & Beleive In Tinju Annan ; Pulliyude Drishyam Prediction Crct Aayi

----------


## GangsteR

> Keep Calm & Beleive In Tinju Annan ; Pulliyude Drishyam Prediction Crct Aayi


Enta angeru pravachichathu?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Enta angeru pravachichathu?


Drishyam 30 Cr +

----------


## Bunny

> Drishyam 30 Cr +


Ath Ella mohanlal padangal varumbolum angeru vayil tonunath vilich parayunatha....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ath Ella mohanlal padangal varumbolum angeru vayil tonunath vilich parayunatha....


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Viru

> Drishyam 30 Cr +


geenthanjalike ore pravachanam nadathiyirunu pande latest peruchazhi ayirunu  :Hunter: 

1 il pizhachal 3 allae ithavana polikum   :Punk:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> geenthanjalike ore pravachanam nadathiyirunu pande latest peruchazhi ayirunu 
> 
> 1 il pizhachal 3 allae ithavana polikum


Geethanjali  :Shocked:

----------


## Viru

> Geethanjali


athe  :Very Happy:

----------


## Viru



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Drishyam 30 Cr +


Aaro maavil erinja polae aayatha

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Aaro maavil erinja polae aayatha


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Geethanjali





> athe


athinte okke thudakkam I thanne aanu..
I vannaal keralathile t20 record pottikkum.. malayalam padathinu record kittaan last chance geethanjali koluthal aanennu paranju.. koluthiyirunenkil kittiyaane.. enthayalum drishyam vannath kond record malayalam padathinu thanne aayi.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Drishyam 30 Cr +


mohanlal ATBB easy aayi 35cr nu mukalil pokum ennu parayan chumma compare cheythu nokkiyaal pore? mayamohini pole aarum kaanatha padangalkku 20cr adikkamenkil

----------


## PRINCE

> geenthanjalike ore pravachanam nadathiyirunu pande latest peruchazhi ayirunu 
> 
> 1 il pizhachal 3 allae ithavana polikum


KICK also..  300cr + aayirunnu prediction  :Doh: 

tinju  :Badpc:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> athinte okke thudakkam I thanne aanu..
> I vannaal keralathile t20 record pottikkum.. malayalam padathinu record kittaan last chance geethanjali koluthal aanennu paranju.. koluthiyirunenkil kittiyaane.. enthayalum drishyam vannath kond record malayalam padathinu thanne aayi.





> mohanlal ATBB easy aayi 35cr nu mukalil pokum ennu parayan chumma compare cheythu nokkiyaal pore? mayamohini pole aarum kaanatha padangalkku 20cr adikkamenkil


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> KICK also..  300cr + aayirunnu prediction 
> 
> tinju


atheppol ??  :Ahupinne: 

pinne athokke content anusarichalle sambavikuka..

shanker padangalkk ithonnum badhakamalla

----------


## PRINCE

> atheppol ?? 
> 
> pinne athokke content anusarichalle sambavikuka..
> 
> shanker padangalkk ithonnum badhakamalla


kick thread il paranjille 300 cr okke pushpam pole edukkumennu  :Thinking: 

Shankar padangalkku content badhakam allano ?? Enthinte base il aanu enganne parayunnathu ??

----------


## GangsteR

> atheppol ?? 
> 
> pinne athokke content anusarichalle sambavikuka..
> 
> shanker padangalkk ithonnum badhakamalla


Ulakka  :Yeye:

----------


## Nithz

ഐ' സെല്*ഫി

വിക്രം നായകനാകുന്ന 'ഐ പൊങ്കലിനെത്തുമെന്ന് ഉറപ്പിച്ചതോടെ ആരാധകര്* കടുത്ത പ്രതീക്ഷയിലാണ്. ഷങ്കര്* ചിത്രമെന്നതിലുപരി ചിയാന്* വിക്രത്തിന്റെ മേയ്്ക്ക് ഓവര്* തന്നെയാകും'ഐയുടെ പ്രധാനപ്രത്യേകത. ചിത്രത്തിന്റേതായി ഇറങ്ങിയ ടീസറിലും ചിത്രങ്ങളിലും ഇതു പ്രകടമായിരുന്നു.

ഈ അടുത്ത് ഐയുടേതായി പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയ ഒരു ചിത്രമാണ് സോഷ്യല്*മീഡിയയില്* തരംഗം. മൊട്ടയടിച്ച് സിക്സ്പായ്്ക്ക് ഗെറ്റപ്പിലുള്ള വിക്രത്തിന്റെ ഒരു സെല്*ഫിയാണ് വാര്*ത്തകളില്* ഇടംനേടുന്നത്. ചിത്രത്തിന് വേണ്ടി 18 കിലോ കുറച്ചതും വാര്*ത്തയായിരുന്നു.

രണ്ടു കൊല്ലമായി ഐ എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിനായി ആരാധകര്* കാത്തിരിക്കുകയാണ്. ആമി ജാക്സണ്* നായികയായെത്തുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്* സുരേഷ് ഗോപിയാണ് വില്ലന്* വേഷത്തിലെത്തുന്നത്. ഉപുന്* പട്ടേല്*, പ്രഭു, സന്താനം, രാം കുമാര്* ഗണേശന്* എന്നിവരാണ് മറ്റ് പ്രധാനകഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെ അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. 180 കോടി ചിലവില്* പുറത്തിറങ്ങുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന് വിഷ്വല്* ഇഫക്റ്റ്സ് ചെയ്യുന്നത് ശ്രീനിവാസ് മോഹനാണ്. എആര്* റഹ്മാന്* സംഗീതം നിര്*വഹിക്കുന്ന ചിത്ര ത്തിന് ക്യാമറ ചലിപ്പിക്കുന്നത് പി. സി ശ്രീറാമാണ്. എഡിറ്റിങ് ആന്റണിയും.

പതിവ് ഷങ്കര്* ചിത്രങ്ങളില്* നിന്ന് വ്യത്യസ്തമായൊരു അനുഭവമായിരിക്കും ഐ. അന്യന്* എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന് ശേഷം വിക്രവും ഷങ്കറും ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രമെന്ന പ്രത്യേകതയും ചിത്രത്തിനുണ്ട്. ഇത്രയേറെ ചേരുവകളുമായി ഐ ഇറങ്ങുമ്പോള്* വാനോളം പ്രതീക്ഷയിലാണ് തമിഴകം.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


vikram allathe Cooling glass vechu aaranathu....sg aano?

----------


## Viru

> kick thread il paranjille 300 cr okke pushpam pole edukkumennu 
> 
> Shankar padangalkku content badhakam allano ?? Enthinte base il aanu enganne parayunnathu ??


athe ippo bang bangine kurichum enthokayo paranjirunu

pullide predictionsine pati paranjal ore book ezhuthendi varum

----------


## Iam RMU

> geenthanjalike ore pravachanam nadathiyirunu pande latest peruchazhi ayirunu 
> 
> 1 il pizhachal 3 allae ithavana polikum


peruchazhi 30 cr aayrnu prediction , pakshe mohan lal padam ayond 30cr nu thazhe vanal Dissapointment anenu , so block buster enu vilikan minimum 30 c venam  :Tank:

----------


## Viru

> peruchazhi 30 cr aayrnu prediction , pakshe mohan lal padam ayond 30cr nu thazhe vanal Dissapointment anenu , so block buster enu vilikan minimum 30 c venam


arum kanatha mayamohini 20cr adichenkil mohanlal padam 30 cr dissapointment thane ::Tinju annas law of 4th motion ::  :Coool:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## ITV

> vikram allathe Cooling glass vechu aaranathu....sg aano?


Parayumpole athu Suresh Gopi aanallo

----------


## GangsteR

> Parayumpole athu Suresh Gopi aanallo


Angerudae look onnum illallo

----------


## ACME

> Angerudae look onnum illallo


Vikraminekal dedicated aaNu..completely transformed  :Kettoda:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ulakka


 :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## Perumthachan

> athe ippo bang bangine kurichum enthokayo paranjirunu
> 
> pullide predictionsine pati paranjal ore book ezhuthendi varum


best-seller aavum enna kaaryathil enikkoru samshayomilla!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> kick thread il paranjille 300 cr okke pushpam pole edukkumennu 
> 
> Shankar padangalkku content badhakam allano ?? Enthinte base il aanu enganne parayunnathu ??


nalla wom vannaal edukkumayirunu.. kick nu sadharana oru acceptance alle kittiyulloo..
shanker padangalkku nalla content aayirikkumennullath 90% urappalle

----------


## PRINCE

> nalla wom vannaal edukkumayirunu.. kick nu sadharana oru acceptance alle kittiyulloo..
> shanker padangalkku nalla content aayirikkumennullath 90% urappalle


Dabaang nu shesham vanna movies il better wom kick nu aayirunnu !! leave that !!

Btwn 10% apozhum  :Hmmm:   "i" aa pathil pedaathirikatte  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

> Vikraminekal dedicated aaNu..completely transformed


 :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Dabaang nu shesham vanna movies il better wom kick nu aayirunnu !! leave that !!
> 
> Btwn 10% apozhum   "i" aa pathil pedaathirikatte


I angane pedilla.. prathyekich hype kond business varunna ee kaalath... sivaji keralathil mixed wom il vamban record ittille..
nalla wom ennu paranjaal kick pole onnum alla.. athokke ok range il aayirunu..

----------


## PRINCE

> I angane pedilla.. prathyekich hype kond business varunna ee kaalath... sivaji keralathil mixed wom il vamban record ittille..
> nalla wom ennu paranjaal kick pole onnum alla.. athokke ok range il aayirunu..


Shivaji okke mixed wom aayirunno evide  :Thinking:  Maranna mass FDFS from kodungallur Noble  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## PRINCE

> 


Thala  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

പൊങ്കൽ റിലീസ് ആയി എത്തുന്ന ചിത്രങ്ങൾ
കണ്ട് അന്തം വിട്ടിരിക്കുകയാണ് തമിഴ്
സിനിമാലോകം. പൊങ്കലിനു ഇത്തരത്തിൽ ഒരു
പോരാട്ടം തമിഴകം പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ചിരുന്നില്ല
എന്നാണ് വാസ്തവം. ഷങ്കർ,
വിക്രമിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരുക്കുന്ന
ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട ചിത്രം 'ഐ' പൊങ്കൽ റിലീസ്
ആയി മാറ്റിയതാണ്
ഇപ്പോഴത്തെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ് വാർത്ത.
അജിത്തിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഗൗതം മേനോൻ
സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന 'യെന്നൈ അറിന്താൽ'
നേരത്തെ തന്നെ പൊങ്കൽ റിലീസ്
ആയി എത്തുമെന്ന് ഉറപ്പായിരുന്നു.
കോളിവുഡിൽ നിന്ന് ഇപ്പോൾ ലഭിക്കുന്ന
റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ പറയുന്നത്
'യെന്നൈ അറിന്താ'ലും 'ഐ'യും ഒരേ ദിവസം
റിലീസ് ആകില്ല എന്നാണ്. രണ്ടു
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെയും നിർമ്മാതാക്കൾ,
റിലീസിനായി പരമാവധി തിയേറ്ററുകളാണ്
ലക്ഷ്യമിടുന്നത്. അത് കൊണ്ട്
തന്നെ ഒരേ ദിവസം ഈ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ റിലീസ്
ചെയ്താൽ തിയേറ്ററുകൾ വിഭജിച്ചു
പോകാനാണ് സാധ്യത.
അജിത് ചിത്രം 'യെന്നൈ അറിന്താൽ'
ജനുവരി 8നു റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുമെന്നാണ്
റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ. 'ഐ'യുടെ റിലീസ്
പൊങ്കലിന്റെ തലേ ദിവസം ആക്കാനാണ്
നിർമ്മാതാവ് ആസ്കാർ രവിചന്ദ്രന്റെ പ്ലാൻ
എന്നും അറിയുന്നു. എന്നാൽ ഈ രണ്ടു
ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെയും റിലീസ് ഡേറ്റുകൾ ഇത്
വരെ ഔദ്യോഗികമായി പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചിട്ടില്ല.
കാത്തിരുന്ന് കാണുക തന്നെ..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Shivaji okke mixed wom aayirunno evide  Maranna mass FDFS from kodungallur Noble


mixed aayirunu..
FDSS sree kaleeswari  :Giveup: 
NOBLE
ASOKA

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## sali

ethu pongalinu release urappicho atho pinnem mattumo ?................... :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

വയസ് 48, പക്ഷെ തന്റെ കഠിനാധ്വാനവും
അർപ്പണമനോഭാവവും കൊണ്ട്
ലോകത്തെ തന്നെ വെല്ലുവിളിക്കുകയാണ്
വിക്രം. കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസം പുറത്ത് വന്ന
വിക്രമിന്റെ ഒരു സെൽഫി ഇപ്പോൾ
ഇന്റർനെറ്റിൽ വയറലായിരിക്കുകയാണ്. 'ഐ'യ്ക്ക്
വേണ്ടി പണിപ്പെട്ട് സൃഷ്ടിച്ചെടുത്ത
തന്റെ 'സ്റ്റീൽ ബോഡി'യുടെ ഇത്
വരെ കാണാത്ത ഒരു ചിത്രമാണ് ഇന്റർനെറ്റിൽ
പറക്കുന്നത്.
ഒരു ബോഡി ബിൽഡർ മുതൽ വിരൂപനായ കൂനൻ
കഥാപാത്രം വരെയായി വിക്രം, ഷങ്കർ ഒരുക്കുന്ന
'ഐ' എന്ന വിസ്മയ ചിത്രത്തിൽ നിറഞ്ഞാടുന്നത് കാണാൻ
കാത്തിരിക്കുകയാണ് പ്രേക്ഷകർ.
തന്റെ ശരീരത്തിൽ 'ഗുരുതരമായ' മാറ്റങ്ങൾ
വരുത്തുന്ന ക്രിസ്റ്റ്യൻ ബെയ്ൽ എന്ന ഹോളിവുഡ്
നടനെ കണ്ട് കൊതിച്ച നമ്മൾ
ഇന്ത്യാക്കാർക്ക് ഉയർത്തിക്കാട്ടാവുന്ന ഒരു നടൻ..
വിക്രം.
ഈ ചിത്രത്തിനായി വിക്രം തന്റെ ശരീര
ഭാരം 80 കിലോയോളം കൂട്ടുകയും പിന്നീട് 40
കിലോയിലേക്ക് എത്തുകയും ചെയ്തിരുന്നു.
ബോഡി ബിൽഡിംഗ് രംഗത്ത് പ്രവർത്തിക്കുന്നവർ
വിക്രമിന്റെ ഈ
കഠിനാധ്വാനത്തെ വിശേഷിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്
അസാദ്ധ്യം എന്നാണ്. ഇത്രയും കുറച്ച്
സമയം കൊണ്ട് ഇങ്ങനെയൊരു
മാറ്റം ശരീരത്തിൽ വരുത്താൻ അതിനു തക്കതായ
ഉപകരണങ്ങളും സജ്ജീകരണങ്ങളും മാത്രം
പോര അർപ്പണമനോഭാവം കൂടി വേണം എന്നാണ് അവർ
പറയുന്നത്.
ശരീരം മികച്ചതാക്കാനായി പല
താരങ്ങളും സ്റ്റെറോയ്ഡ് ഉൾപ്പടെയുള്ളവ
ഉപയോഗിക്കാറുണ്ട്. എന്നാൽ വിക്രം അത്തരത്തിലുള്ള ഒരു
കുറുക്കുവഴികളും തേടാതെ ചിട്ടയായ ഭക്ഷണ
ക്രമീകരണത്തിലൂടെയും 'ഭീകരമായ'
വർക്ക് ഔട്ടുകളും കൊണ്ടാണ്
തന്റെ ശരീരത്തെ ഇത്തരത്തിൽ
പാകപ്പെടുത്തിയെടുത്തത് എന്ന്
വിക്രമിന്റെ ട്രെയിനർ പറയുന്നു.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Telugu/hindi audio release ennanu?

----------


## Faisi

Jan 9 release confirmed aano

----------


## kandahassan

> Jan 9 release confirmed aano


Jan 9 or Jan 15 ...ithil ini maattam variola :yes

----------


## kandahassan

North Kerala districtsil mathram around 120 screens chart cheythennu kelkunnu  :Scared:  :Ho:  :Ho: 

Middle Kerala , south Kerala ellam koodi akumpol 250 screen pakka sure  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## kannan

> North Kerala districtsil mathram around 120 screens chart cheythennu kelkunnu 
> 
> Middle Kerala , south Kerala ellam koodi akumpol 250 screen pakka sure


250 okke vannaal Record opening aayirikkum . . .  but 2 wks kazhinju 90% centres um removie aakum

----------


## kandahassan

> 250 okke vannaal Record opening aayirikkum . . .  but 2 wks kazhinju 90% centres um removie aakum


Tamil - Telugu - Hindi padangal keralathil long run nokkanda ...piracy pettannu irangille...so maximum screensil irakki maximum income undakkane ellavarum nokku...250 screen I'll okke irangiyal tinju vinte prediction okke onnumallathe ayi pokum  :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

*exclusive*

Suresh gopikku chithrathil 2 getup und ...first halfil matte kodeeshwaranil vanna look. ..second halfil clean shave cheytha look ...

----------


## kandahassan

*exclusive*

Suresh gopikku chithrathil 2 getup und ...first halfil matte kodeeshwaranil vanna look. ..second halfil clean shave cheytha look ...

----------


## GangsteR

> *exclusive*
> 
> Suresh gopikku chithrathil 2 getup und ...first halfil matte kodeeshwaranil vanna look. ..second halfil clean shave cheytha look ...


evidunnu kitti?

----------


## kandahassan

> evidunnu kitti?


Kandoorkonam media reporting  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> Kandoorkonam media reporting


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @Rameshlaus 
#I 's #Kerala Distributors #
GlobalUnitedMedia and #CentruyFilms
have confirmed the movie's release for
Jan 9th! A huge release guaranteed..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 250 okke vannaal Record opening aayirikkum . . .  but 2 wks kazhinju 90% centres um removie aakum


athayath 3rd week il 25 centres  :Ahupinne: 

tvm , ekm , palakad , tcr , calicut.. etc adakkam 225 centres remove aakum.

kodungallur onnum 2weeks il nirthaan ponilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Tamil - Telugu - Hindi padangal keralathil long run nokkanda ...piracy pettannu irangille...so maximum screensil irakki maximum income undakkane ellavarum nokku...250 screen I'll okke irangiyal tinju vinte prediction okke onnumallathe ayi pokum


tamil-telugu-kannada-english-hindi padangal odillayirikkum
malayalam superhit films um shanker films um long run undavum

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

*I " - 5 Stories in a Single Stroke ! The Revealed Plot !
The major story of 'Ai' is not revealed yet. But the makers
have hinted a little piece of the film plot. ie) The film script is
penned in a way that 5 stories revolve simultaneously and
those plots intervene at the climax.
In each story, Vikram plays the lead role and each plot has
different villains and supporting characters like Suresh Gopi (Villain) Upen Patel
(villain), Ram Ganesan (Villain), Santhanam & Powerstar
Srinivasan (comedians).
One of the plot revolves round a bodybuilder who is basically
from a village and aspires to be a great model. Upen Patel
plays the negative role in that plot and he makes politics out
of the hell. This plot showcases the pains and struggles of a
failed bodybuilder who has imposed much efforts to become a
pioneer in the industry.
And other stories revolve around an abnormal hunchback and
a monster whose characterization is similar and as violent to
that of 'Anniyan'. Remainning plots are being kept secret by
the makers.
As Shankar is famous for delivering punches against
corruption and politics, in this film too Shankar delivers punch
against politics and corruption in one of the plot.
Assistant Editor Balaji says, "The film works are almost over.
The film output was magnificient and would be a landmark for
tamil cinema. The film is sure comparable to Hollywood
standards."*

----------


## kandahassan

Power star sreenivasan ano INI hero  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


 :Laughing:                  .

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
Pongal 2015 Releases (as on Dec 9) - #I likely on
Jan 9, #YennaiArindhaal likely on Jan 15, #Aambala
likely on Jan 15.

----------


## kandahassan

> Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
> Pongal 2015 Releases (as on Dec 9) - #I likely on
> Jan 9, #YennaiArindhaal likely on Jan 15, #Aambala
> likely on Jan 15.


Ithu kollam ...jan 9 nu I irangiyal kidu avum ...first week record collection ayirikkum...aambala okke postponed cheyyum ...I athrakkum kidu anel ajith padavum postponed cheyyendi varum  :Yes:

----------


## kunjumon

chances of getting postponed are increasing  :Smile:

----------


## Ferno

1 week koode neetiyal enik fdfs kaaanarnu  :Neutral:

----------


## KeralaVarma

> 1 week koode neetiyal enik fdfs kaaanarnu


ennal ningal ajith padam kaanu fdfs. athu one week kazhinjalle

----------


## Ferno

> ennal ningal ajith padam kaanu fdfs. athu one week kazhinjalle


 :Yawn:   :Yawn:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
> Pongal 2015 Releases (as on Dec 9) - #I likely on
> Jan 9, #YennaiArindhaal likely on Jan 15, #Aambala
> likely on Jan 15.


YA 9 num I 15 num aayirunenkil YA kku kurach aaswaasam kittiyaane  :Adhupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ithu kollam ...jan 9 nu I irangiyal kidu avum ...first week record collection ayirikkum...aambala okke postponed cheyyum ...I athrakkum kidu anel ajith padavum postponed cheyyendi varum


ath vendi varum .. veruthe prestige ..kopp ennokke paranju suicide cheyyenda karyam onnumilla

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

Mega Show to Be Conducted on 23rd December @ kochi Kallor Stadium

Shankar , Vikram & A R Rahman With Many Other Famous Personalities From Tamil & Malayalam Film Industry Will Be Present There  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Mega Show to Be Conducted on 23rd December @ kochi Kallor Stadium
> 
> Shankar , Vikram & A R Rahman With Many Other Famous Personalities From Tamil & Malayalam Film Industry Will Be Present There


kidu  :Band:

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

> 


*which is at 1st position ???*

----------


## KRRISH2255

> *which is at 1st position ???*


Dhoom 3 Teaser... 16 Million Views...

----------


## ChathiyanChanthuChekavan

potti pandaram adangatte

----------


## Nithz

> potti pandaram adangatte



Unni mamnte Ella Padangaludeyum karyam alle paranje.

athu enthina eduthu parayunne ? athu Already Pottum ennu urapplle :)

----------


## ChathiyanChanthuChekavan

> Unni mamnte Ella Padangaludeyum karyam alle paranje.
> 
> athu enthina eduthu parayunne ? athu Already Pottum ennu urapplle :)



pandi padangalude karyam anu paranjathu. nalla malayalam padam release cheyyunnathu 25 theatrekalil. pandi padam 200 theaterukalil. entha oo paripadi anithu

----------


## kandahassan

> Mega Show to Be Conducted on 23rd December @ kochi Kallor Stadium
> 
> Shankar , Vikram & A R Rahman With Many Other Famous Personalities From Tamil & Malayalam Film Industry Will Be Present There


Woow!!!!!!! Psychological move  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> pandi padangalude karyam anu paranjathu. nalla malayalam padam release cheyyunnathu 25 theatrekalil. pandi padam 200 theaterukalil. entha oo paripadi anithu


Unni mukundante samrajyam 2 - son of alaxander Tamil nattil 400 screenil irakki prathikaram veettam  :Blush2:

----------


## GangsteR

> pandi padangalude karyam anu paranjathu. nalla malayalam padam release cheyyunnathu 25 theatrekalil. pandi padam 200 theaterukalil. entha oo paripadi anithu


athu avarudae kazhivu..saukaryam ullavar padam kandal mathi

----------


## GangsteR

> Unni mukundante samrajyam 2 - son of alaxander Tamil nattil 400 screenil irakki prathikaram veettam


inganae oru padam undaarnu allae

----------


## GangsteR

nalla markering aanallo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

തമിഴ് സിനിമയ്ക്ക് മികച്ച വളക്കൂറുള്ള മണ്ണ്
തന്നെയാണ് കേരളം. ഒരു മലയാളം സിനിമ 100
ദിവസം തിയേറ്ററുകളിൽ ഓടിയാൽ കിട്ടുന്ന
കാശ് 20 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട് ഒരു സൂപ്പർ താര
സാന്നിധ്യമുള്ള തമിഴ് സിനിമ കളക്ട് ചെയ്യും.
അത് ഇവിടെ പലവട്ടം തെളിഞ്ഞിട്ടുള്ളതുമാണ്.
അത് കൊണ്ട് തന്നെ ഒരു തമിഴ് സിനിമയ്ക്ക് തമിഴ്
നാട്ടിൽ ഒരുക്കുന്ന പ്രചാരണ പരിപാടികൾ,
അതിനു
തത്തുല്യമായി കേരളത്തിലും ഒരുക്കേണ്ടത്
നിർമ്മാതാവിന്റെ ആവശ്യകതയാണ്.
ഇന്ത്യ ഒട്ടുക്കാകെ കാത്തിരിക്കുന്ന ഷങ്കർ -
വിക്രം ടീമിന്റെ ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട
ചിത്രം 'ഐ'യുടെ പ്രചാരണ
പരിപാടികൾക്കായി ഷങ്കറും വിക്രമും
ഓസ്കാർ ജേതാവ് എ ആർ
റഹ്മാനും കേരളത്തിലേക്ക് എത്തുകയാണ്.
ഡിസംബർ 23നു കൊച്ചിയിലാണ് 'ഐ'
ടീം പറന്നിറങ്ങുക. ഒടുവിലായി ലഭിക്കുന്ന
റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ പറയുന്നത് ജനുവരി 9നു 'ഐ'
ലോകമെമ്പാടും ഒരേ സമയം റിലീസ്
ചെയ്യും എന്നാണ്. എന്നാൽ റിലീസ്
തീയതി സംബന്ധിച്ചുള്ള ഔദ്യോഗിക
പ്രഖ്യാപനങ്ങൾ ഒന്നും ഇത് വരെ വന്നിട്ടില്ല.
എമി ജാക്സണ് ആണ് ചിത്രത്തിൽ
നായികയായി എത്തുന്നത്. മലയാളം സൂപ്പർ
സ്റ്റാർ സുരേഷ് ഗോപിയാണ് 'ഐ'യിലെ പ്രധാന
വില്ലൻ വേഷം കൈകാര്യം ചെയ്യുന്നത്.
ആസ്കാർ ഫിലിംസിന്റെ ബാനറിൽ ആസ്കാർ
രവിചന്ദ്രൻ ആണ് ഈ ബിഗ് ബജറ്റ്
ചിത്രം നിർമ്മിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്. ഗ്ലോബൽ
യുണൈറ്റഡ് മീഡിയ ത്രൂ സെഞ്ച്വറി ഫിലിംസ്
ആണ് 'ഐ' കേരളത്തിൽ
പ്രദർശനത്തിനെത്തിക്കുന്നത്.

----------


## kandahassan

Tinju jishnu vine Shankar ponnada ittu adarikkanam  :Swoon:

----------


## Viru

> Tinju jishnu vine Shankar ponnada ittu adarikkanam


Pine ore swarna pathakavum

----------


## Manoj

Shankar,vikram okke varunnundo, enkil sambhavam kalakkum.....

----------


## Nithz

> pandi padangalude karyam anu paranjathu. nalla malayalam padam release cheyyunnathu 25 theatrekalil. pandi padam 200 theaterukalil. entha oo paripadi anithu


athu shari aanu njan thettu parayunilla.

Tamil Movies keralathil vamban varavelppanu  

ennu vechu kannum adachu oru padam potti pandaramadangum ennu parayunnathokke shariyano.? 

pinne malayalathe thazhanju kondu oru tamil padam release kashtamanu 

Ennalum I namma annan Padam  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## anupkerb1

> pandi padangalude karyam anu paranjathu. nalla malayalam padam release cheyyunnathu 25 theatrekalil. pandi padam 200 theaterukalil. entha oo paripadi anithu


Lingaa release illenkil aa 25 screen releas cheyuna padam kaanan etraa peru kaanum ? last 1 month ayii elaa weklm ithu pole oroo movie varunuddd....etraa peruu aaa movies kanunud ? otta tamil movies ipo ilaa..enitum 1 wek rs kalikan palaa malayala movies sadhikunilaaa

25 SCreen varunaa movie edhaa  ?SON OF alexander anoo ?agane anekil nannayulooooooooo ...

----------


## anupkerb1

> Unni mukundante samrajyam 2 - son of alaxander Tamil nattil 400 screenil irakki prathikaram veettam


ennitu venam tamilanmar cinemaa kanuna sheelam  tanee upeshikann

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Unni mukundante samrajyam 2 - son of alaxander Tamil nattil 400 screenil irakki prathikaram veettam


ningal ithra sadist aanennu njan arinjilla  :Adhupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Tinju jishnu vine Shankar ponnada ittu adarikkanam


ennodithu vare paranjittilla.. 2days munp okke paranju varaan paranjaal poyi pani nokkaan parayum  :Dry:

----------


## GangsteR

*A Grand Event is Conducting By #I Team in Kerala
Vikram Sir , Shankar Sir, Rahman Sir , Amy and the Whole #I
Team will be in Kerala for a grand function for the promotion
of the film..
Venue : Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium , Kochi
Date : 23 December
Time : 6.30pm
For pass contact AKCVFWA (9495878277, 9809103046)*

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram, Shankar and AR Rahman in Kerala on December 23
The promos of I are touted to begin in Kerala on December
23 rd. According to sources, director Shankar, hero Vikram
and musician AR Rahman will be in Kerala on December
23 rd to promote the film.
There are strong indications that I will hit the marquee for
Pongal and its producer Aascar Ravichandran has been
reiterating it very often.
Plans are on to release the film on a massive scale and the
promotions are sure to match it!

----------


## Jo Johnson

Tamil padangal kaanaan aalullakondaanu ava release cheyyunnath....Paraathi parayunnavanmar thanne idichu kayari kaanum.. :Laughing:

----------


## anupkerb1

> *A Grand Event is Conducting By #I Team in Kerala
> Vikram Sir , Shankar Sir, Rahman Sir , Amy and the Whole #I
> Team will be in Kerala for a grand function for the promotion
> of the film..
> Venue : Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium , Kochi
> Date : 23 December
> Time : 6.30pm
> For pass contact AKCVFWA (9495878277, 9809103046)*


free pass anoo

----------


## GangsteR

> Tamil padangal kaanaan aalullakondaanu ava release cheyyunnath....Paraathi parayunnavanmar thanne idichu kayari kaanum..


+1111.........

----------


## GangsteR

> free pass anoo


cash kodukkanam  :Yeye:

----------


## ChathiyanChanthuChekavan

> Tamil padangal kaanaan aalullakondaanu ava release cheyyunnath....Paraathi parayunnavanmar thanne idichu kayari kaanum..


njanithuvare oru thamizh padavum theteril ninnum kandittilla. ivide nalla padangal jayikkate ennu vachu  malayalam padangal 12 pound koduthanu kanunnathu

----------


## ChathiyanChanthuChekavan

> Unni mukundante samrajyam 2 - son of alaxander Tamil nattil 400 screenil irakki prathikaram veettam


Njan unniyude pan onnum alla. kanam kollavunna oru chekkante padam vechanne ullooo. pinne african lookulla ingdae starinte pdam vekkano

----------


## ChathiyanChanthuChekavan

> athu avarudae kazhivu..saukaryam ullavar padam kandal mathi



avarude kazhivalla marichul chilarude kazhivu kedaanu

----------


## ChathiyanChanthuChekavan

> Lingaa release illenkil aa 25 screen releas cheyuna padam kaanan etraa peru kaanum ? last 1 month ayii elaa weklm ithu pole oroo movie varunuddd....etraa peruu aaa movies kanunud ? otta tamil movies ipo ilaa..enitum 1 wek rs kalikan palaa malayala movies sadhikunilaaa
> 
> 25 SCreen varunaa movie edhaa  ?SON OF alexander anoo ?agane anekil nannayulooooooooo ...


ippo release cheytha avarge rating ulla padangal ellam mosham theatres anu kittiyathu......

Malayalma padangalum ennam kurayunnathu thanne tamizh hindi padangalude kadannu kayattam aanu. 


malayalam padangal ennathu oru identity aanu. kalaparamaya identity. pinne kooduthal padangal release cheyyunnathu ivide kooduthal employment undakkukayum cheyyuma. aa fieldil ullavarku kooduthal salary yum

Pinne malayalethakkal moshamaya tamizh/hindi padangal  van reception kittunnundu. Ennal thamizh  naattil athilla. athu pole vere engum. keralaeeyar BROAD MINDED ayathu kondanu angine ennanu parayunnathu. ennal indiayil ettavum adhikam vargeeya jatheeya komangal ullathu keralathil aanu. enthinum ethilum jathiyum mathavum kanunnavar. avaranu broad minded ennu vilichu koovunnathu...

If its mutually supporting, there would be no concern. here issue is one side is dangerously loosing self identity.

njan oru vargeeyavadi racisto alla. thamizharku ethiralla.... veruppilla... I respect all  cultures keep promoting my identity.....Malayala cinema ariyapedamannu thanneyanu njan agrahikkunnathu ennu vicharich thamizho hindyo mosham akanamennalla. hope all understand it

----------


## GangsteR

#Chiyaan #Vikram - @
shankarshanmugh 's #I theatrical trailer
will be out soon..

----------


## anupkerb1

> ippo release cheytha avarge rating ulla padangal ellam mosham theatres anu kittiyathu......
> 
> Malayalma padangalum ennam kurayunnathu thanne tamizh hindi padangalude kadannu kayattam aanu. 
> 
> 
> malayalam padangal ennathu oru identity aanu. kalaparamaya identity. pinne kooduthal padangal release cheyyunnathu ivide kooduthal employment undakkukayum cheyyuma. aa fieldil ullavarku kooduthal salary yum
> 
> Pinne malayalethakkal moshamaya tamizh/hindi padangal  van reception kittunnundu. Ennal thamizh  naattil athilla. athu pole vere engum. keralaeeyar BROAD MINDED ayathu kondanu angine ennanu parayunnathu. ennal indiayil ettavum adhikam vargeeya jatheeya komangal ullathu keralathil aanu. enthinum ethilum jathiyum mathavum kanunnavar. avaranu broad minded ennu vilichu koovunnathu...
> 
> ...


Last 1 monthl Lal bahdur shastri , dolphn ,seconds ,mathayi kuzhapakaran alee...(star value ulaa stars padam annu parayunathu) ..thrissur release cheythathuu Ragam & ramdas ..athu kooraa theatr aanoo ? endhoke ayalum ethil oru padavum 8 days rs  kalipikendi vanatilaa...New tamil /hindi release onum tane ilajitum remove aakunu ?????Bai venekil parayam Linga release akunathu kondanuu .Dec 12th varuna linga vendi dec 5th elam remve ayenuu :Girl Blum2: 

Producer assoctn parayunathu cinema ennam kramadeetham ayii vardhichuu ennu...oru varsham release undarnaa 70-80 cinemakal ipol 100 mukalil ...

ivide cinemayude ennam alaaa kodendathu..agane cinema ennam kodiyathu kondu oru karyavum ilaa...Cinema vijayikunathnt ennam aanuu kodedathuu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

> #Chiyaan #Vikram - @
> shankarshanmugh 's #I theatrical trailer
> will be out soon..


Lingaa yyde koode irakkam aayirunnu  :Doh:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## anupkerb1

@GangsteR

Kochiyile pass etra aakum ??

----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR
> 
> Kochiyile pass etra aakum ??


Ariyilla...Aa numberl vilichu nokku....

----------


## Don Mathew

> njanithuvare oru thamizh padavum theteril ninnum kandittilla. ivide nalla padangal jayikkate ennu vachu  malayalam padangal 12 pound koduthanu kanunnathu


Lingaa Vyajan aano kandathu?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Don Mathew

> #Chiyaan #Vikram - @
> shankarshanmugh 's #I theatrical trailer
> will be out soon..





> Lingaa yyde koode irakkam aayirunnu


+1... :Doh: ...

----------


## anupkerb1

> Lingaa Vyajan aano kandathu?


Lingaa thearl ninnu Vellimoonga, saptha Vyajan ...APotecry endhanu kelkathnd athu kanditum ilaaa

----------


## Don Mathew

> Lingaa thearl ninnu Vellimoonga, saptha Vyajan ...APotecry endhanu kelkathnd athu kanditum ilaaa


Manassilayilla.. :Confused1: .....

----------


## Nithz

I trailer undakum ennu kelkunnu  :Band:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Massive Charting

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## anupkerb1

> Manassilayilla.......


Avan Malyalam Movies vyajan kanum ,tamil movies theatrl ninnum kanum.enitu malayalathe ulpodipikan.klaa klaaa,clee clee.......chechk his previus qoutes ..sangathi clear aakum

----------


## anupkerb1

> I trailer undakum ennu kelkunnu


athu aarkanu ariyathathu...Ningale alee undakilaa ennu parajee...

----------


## anupkerb1

> Massive Charting


Linga recd break cheyooo ?

----------


## KulFy

Enna trailer

----------


## Jo Johnson

> njanithuvare oru thamizh padavum theteril ninnum kandittilla. ivide nalla padangal jayikkate ennu vachu  malayalam padangal 12 pound koduthanu kanunnathu


Malayalam film odunnillenkil athu avayude kuzhapam...allaathe tamil filmsne kutam paranjito ethirthito onnum oru kaaryavumilla...!Malayalikalk nalla pole ariyam malayalathil ninnu nth pratheekshikanam tamilil ninnu nth pratheekshikanam ennu...!

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Linga recd break cheyooo ?


Chance undu......

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Linga recd break cheyooo ?


Linga Chumma Theatre Count Maathrame Ulloo In Kerala... But I Angane Aavillaa...
Also Theatre Countum Iku Koodaan Chance Undu... 200 Sure Aanu...

----------


## GangsteR

> "I" kku Trailer Undakilla







> I trailer undakum ennu kelkunnu








> athu aarkanu ariyathathu...Ningale alee undakilaa ennu parajee...


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

https://www.youtube.com/user/AascarsTv

----------


## Daniel John

innano trailer  :Clap:   :Clap:  excited

----------


## PunchHaaji

> innano trailer   excited


innanno?!  :Band:

----------


## Daniel John

mumpathe pageil 12th enale kedakunee

----------


## GangsteR

> innano trailer   excited







> innanno?!


excited aakenda.... coming ennae paranjullu  :Yeye:

----------


## anupkerb1

Trailer enii release date confirm ayenu sesham...

----------


## kandahassan

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Ferno

> Trailer enii release date confirm ayenu sesham...


Apo jan 9 cnfrm ale  :Confused:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

> 


Giga mass promotion  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @uktamilbo 
#I 's teaser was screened today during #
Lingaa's show. As expected, huge
eruption of cheers from the audience.
Full trailer to release soon.

----------


## GangsteR

I trailer to be out today?
Reports doing rounds in the tinsel town suggest that the
trailer of I could be out today. The film is confirmed to hit
the silver screens for Pongal as the post production is
nearing completion.
Fans are eagerly waiting for the trailer launch with the
teaser crossing nine million views already indicating that the
expectation meter is going high up.
When the trailer of this Vikram starrer, Shankar directorial is
out, we are sure that it will set a new record!

----------


## kandahassan

> Ajay @uktamilbo 
> #I 's teaser was screened today during #
> Lingaa's show. As expected, huge
> eruption of cheers from the audience.
> Full trailer to release soon.


Adippan trailer aayirikkumallo  :Ho:  :Scared:  :Scared: 

Chittor gopi  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

:Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

I Trailer coming soon

After, Vikram's Shankar directed I teaser created YouTube
record with more than 9 million views, I trailer is gearing up
to hit screens sometime soon.
The I producers have announced the news through their
official social networking page. “The most awaited theatrical
trailer of the year, I, is getting ready to hit your screens.”
Amy Jackson, Upen Patel played the other important roles
in I. AR Rahman has composed I sound track and are
topping charts.
Venu Ravichandran is producing I on his Aascar Films
banner and is planning to release the movie as soon as
possible. Stay tuned...

----------


## GangsteR

> Adippan trailer aayirikkumallo 
> 
> Chittor gopi


gopi annan traileril kaanumo

----------


## GangsteR

'I' hits 9 million , trailer to be released soon

Vikram’s Shankar directed I has clocked in 9 million views in You
Tube and it is a record for any South Indian film.
It is the second most watched Indian movie teaser. Recently, the
makers have announced that the trailer of the film will be
released soon.
The official handle of Aascar Films who are producing the
film tweeted “The most awaited theatrical trailer of the year,
I, is getting ready to hit your screens. Coming soon via our
official YouTube channel - Aascars TV. Subscribe NOW!”.
I has ensemble of star cast including Amy Jackson,
Santhanam, Upen Patel, Ram Kumar and many. Aascar
Films have already announced that the film will hit the
screens for Pongal 2014.

----------


## Ferno

> Adippan trailer aayirikkumallo 
> 
> Chittor gopi


Teaser aanu Kaanichen Parnje..!
Waiting 4 trailer  :Yeye:

----------


## Ferno

Trailer il SG annane Kaanichirunel  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> Apo jan 9 cnfrm ale


shankar film aaya kondu onnum parayan pattilla

----------


## kandahassan

> gopi annan traileril kaanumo


Teaser I'll Theneecha puttil irikkunna gopi annane kaanichu ....trailer mikkavarum angeru kuZhiyana koottil irikkunnathu aavum  :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

Amy Jackson nte kidu glamour show ayirikkum padathil  :Clap:

----------


## Ferno

> gopi annan traileril kaanumo


kaanichal mathiyarnu....Kochi Promo k angerude varumayikrm  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's I reaches 9 million views


Vikram and Amy Jackson starrer directed by Shankar is
the movie I as we all know it. The movie has been
praised to high heavens already with just its audio and
teaser being released. It seems that the trailer of I has
reached records no Tamil movie has ever gained so far.
The uploaded trailer has 9 million views! This is the
highest recorded number of views for a South Indian
movie so far. Needless to say, the expectations of the
film have increased an immense amount and the
audience are waiting to view this cinema extravaganza.
The music for this film has been composed by AR
Rahman while Anirudh voiced a song in the album.
Arnold Schwarzenegger launched the audio and it was
an event the city spoke of for days.

----------


## GangsteR

> Teaser I'll Theneecha puttil irikkunna gopi annane kaanichu ....trailer mikkavarum angeru kuZhiyana koottil irikkunnathu aavum


athu Gopi annan ennu aaru paranju

----------


## GangsteR

> kaanichal mathiyarnu....Kochi Promo k angerude varumayikrm


angeru promotionil onnum pankedukillaanu adyamae paranjirunnu

----------


## kandahassan

> angeru promotionil onnum pankedukillaanu adyamae paranjirunnu


Jaada gopi  :Angry: 

Angerkku pakaram bheeman ragu mathiyarunnu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## kandahassan

> athu Gopi annan ennu aaru paranju


Athu gopi annan thanne...thaan aa kannu sradhichu nokku  :Kettoda:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Jaada gopi 
> 
> Angerkku pakaram bheeman ragu mathiyarunnu


 bheemanu script ishtappettilla.. maatti ezhuthaan paranjappo aanu gopi annane cast cheythath..

----------


## SAM369

> Komban onnumilla..vishalintae oru padam undu





> Undakila..Totally 800 Theaters only..
> All ready 3 Films Undu..


*Sreedhar Pillai @sri50  · 
Breaking - #Karthi's mass rural entertainer #Komban joins the #Pongal race. Ad in 2morro paper.* 
 :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> *Sreedhar Pillai @sri50  · 
> Breaking - #Karthi's mass rural entertainer #Komban joins the #Pongal race. Ad in 2morro paper.*


I veendum postpone cheyyumo  :Ahupinne: 

Tamil nattil 800 releasing center e ullu...I kku minimum 350 enkilum kittanam..dhayramaayi irakkikko Shankar Anna ...koode irakkunna ellavanmarkkum pani kittanam  :Yes: 

Pinne Shankar annanoda avante okke Kali  :Angry:

----------


## SAM369

> I veendum postpone cheyyumo 
> 
> Tamil nattil 800 releasing center e ullu...I kku minimum 350 enkilum kittanam..dhayramaayi irakkikko Shankar Anna ...koode irakkunna ellavanmarkkum pani kittanam 
> 
> Pinne Shankar annanoda avante okke Kali


*I Postpone aakum ennu thanneya Thonunne,Kure Tamil Films Pongal Rels urapichallo,Ithe Postpone aakumenne Urappullathe Kondakum....*

----------


## GangsteR

* Ajith, Vikram, Karthi, Vishal and Siva for Pongal !
Dec 13, 2014
Festival days are also the busiest days for film buffs. You
will have continuous releases and also a tough time to
choose between films to be watched first. The 2015 Pongal,
the harvest festival will have 5 big films releasing at the
same time
As of now, the films that will be part of the Pongal race are,
Ajith's Yennai Arindhaal, Vishal's Aambala,
Sivakarthikeyan's Kaaki Sattai, Karthi's Komban and
Vikram's I. These films are not only the clash of the titans,
but are also very different from each other. Two distinct cop
stories, a laugh riot, a rural drama and a love-thriller.
Technically, its Ajith Vs Vikram Vs Karthi Vs Vishal Vs
Sivakarthkeyan. What if all these movie release on the same
day? What will be your first choice?
Harvest festival for the film industry also. Considering the
holidays for the festive season, the producers will fight their
level best for a Pongal-race seat. Backing out at the last
minute is also part of such races.*

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Veendum february akuvo?

----------


## michael

maati vechal mathi aayirunnu..........

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

Trailer innu varumo ?????

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Trailer innu varumo ?????


pwolichu  :Band:  :Band: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC3v2DChnMg

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Wow Namichu Vikram *

----------


## KRRISH2255

> *Wow Namichu Vikram *


Ente Ponnoooooo... Namichu Annaa...  :salut:

----------


## ParamasivaM

Jan 9 thanne mathiyarunnu..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Jan 9 thanne mathiyarunnu..


Ann Thanne Alle  :Ahupinne:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Jan 9 thanne mathiyarunnu..


9th Thanne Aanalloo As Of Now... Ithuvare Change Onnumillaa...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Jan 9th Solo rlz...1 Week Free Run...January 14th Pongal War start cheyoo... *

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Ann Thanne Alle





> 9th Thanne Aanalloo As Of Now... Ithuvare Change Onnumillaa...


 :Good:  ........

----------


## GaniThalapathi

* @POKIRI Junior NTR Film Postpone Cheythennu Kettu...Now February Rlz anathre...So I Mega Rlz kittum*

----------


## ParamasivaM

> *Jan 9th Solo rlz...1 Week Free Run...January 14th Pongal War start cheyoo... *


Pongal films ethokkeya

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ........


Pala Maharani Ozhike Ellam I Charted Enn Renji Paranju

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Pala Maharani Ozhike Ellam I Charted Enn Renji Paranju


Maharani aan raman  :Band:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Pongal films ethokkeya


* I And YA...Then Vishal's Ambala...Now Komban And Kakkisattai Koodi Undennu Parayunnu...Ithil 3 Enname Kanoo!*

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Maharani aan raman


Ath 23 Alle  :Mad:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Ath 23 Alle


Aanu.. ennalum safety measures nallatha  :Beee:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Aanu.. ennalum safety measures nallatha


Cousins Alle Xmas Maharaniyil

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Cousins Alle Xmas Maharaniyil


Ath max 3 weeks il kooduthal povvo maharan il

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ath max 3 weeks il kooduthal povvo maharan il


Mikkavarum Pala & Ktym Ella Screenilum Lavanmar Irakkum

----------


## GangsteR

> Pongal films ethokkeya

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## House MD

I trailer release ayallo youtube-il...

----------


## House MD

Ivide entha oru anakkavum illathathu... trailer release ayi...

----------


## kandahassan

> Ivide entha oru anakkavum illathathu... trailer release ayi...


Enkil postado  :Kettoda:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ivide entha oru anakkavum illathathu... trailer release ayi...


nammal ariyaateyo

----------


## GangsteR

> Enkil postado


angeru swapnam kandu njetti unarnatakum

----------


## kandahassan

> angeru swapnam kandu njetti unarnatakum


Oonilum urakkathilum okke I thanne  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Oonilum urakkathilum okke I thanne


alla pinnae  :Laughing:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


Ippom urappichu  :Clap:   :Clap:  PC paranjal Shankar paranja pole thanne.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ivide entha oru anakkavum illathathu... trailer release ayi...


trailer nu separate thread und.. avide armadham aanu.. ottayadikku 118 page aayi  :Giveup:

----------


## Don Mathew

Trailer irangiyo?

----------


## K K R

> Trailer irangiyo?


Angane aarum ariyaathe trailer irangaan pokunna padam anennu thonnundo ithu  :Biggrin:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Angane aarum ariyaathe trailer irangaan pokunna padam anennu thonnundo ithu


Ivideyum whatsapp ilum okke trailer irangi enna posts kandu chodichatha.... :Ahupinne:

----------


## Don Mathew

> 


Vikram... :salut:   :salut:

----------


## Don Mathew

> 


Jan 9 nu enkilum irangi kittiyaal mathiyayirunnu.... :Unsure:

----------


## Jo Johnson

Ivanmar enthinaanu releasenu 6 months munne audio launch ennum paranju kodikal potichathu...? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ivanmar enthinaanu releasenu 6 months munne audio launch ennum paranju kodikal potichathu...?


diwali rlz ennu paranju rights ellaam huge amountinu poyilae

----------


## GangsteR

PC Sreeram confirms 'I' release

Ace cinematographer PC Sreeram has recently confirmed on his social media page that ‘I’ would
be releasing on the 9th of January. There was much speculation
regarding the release of
‘I’ for Pongal and PC Sreeram's statement has made fans
of Vikram happy.
PC Sreeram who handles the cinematography for ‘I’ further
added that the movie’s release date would be a red letter
day for Indian cinema. Apart from ‘I’, movies like Yennai
Arindhal, Komban, Kaaki Sattai & Aambala are also looking for
their release during the Pongal week.
It is to be remembered that I was pitted against Kaththi as a
Diwali release and it later backed out as the
movie wasn't ready.

----------


## GangsteR

*Is this the confirmed ‘I’ release date?
Dec 15, 2014
Shankar’s magnum opus ‘I’ , Amitabh Bachchan - Dhanush’s
Shamitabh and Mani Ratnam’s Okay Kanmani, three
categorically diverse movies have one thing in common.
Yes, all the three movies are expected to have stunning
visuals from the lens of legendary cinematographer PC
Sreeram .
All these movies are gunning up for an early to mid-2015
release, with the Vikram starrer ‘I’, by all means releasing
for Pongal. Now PC Sreeram has confirmed the same too
through his social forum “9th January 2015 we will all be
blessed with "I". A red letter day for Indian cinema.”*

----------


## GangsteR

#I is looking accurate for a Jan 9
release. Ayngaran seems to be in talks
for the distribution. Theatrical trailer in
within a few days.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Trailer Certificate

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Trailer Certificate


*Trailer Officially Censored..*@GangsteR @xeon @aneesh @K K R @singam @Mayavi 369 @Don Mathew @Frankenstein

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Now all eyes on#I. Sources indicate that the trailer may be released tomorrow. Definitely my most anticipated movie.*
 @Mayavi 369 @singam @veecee @Nitz @ikkafan @KulFy @acme @GangsteR @xeon @Saathan @Kandahasan @kannan @POKIRI @Frankenstein @Aneesh @K K R

----------


## GaniThalapathi

* #I is getting ready for censor this week likely Dec 18. All set 4 Big Bang release in Tamil, Telugu & Hindi on Jan 9. http://t.co/G786arTy58*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*I Trailer on Tomorrow......*

 :Band: band:

----------


## GangsteR

> *I Trailer on Tomorrow......*
> 
> band:


urappaano???

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

MALAYALAM POSTER

----------


## xeon

> *Now all eyes on#I. Sources indicate that the trailer may be released tomorrow. Definitely my most anticipated movie.*
>  @Mayavi 369 @singam @veecee @Nitz @ikkafan @KulFy @acme @GangsteR @xeon @Saathan @Kandahasan @kannan @POKIRI @Frankenstein @Aneesh @K K R



 :Band:  ......................

----------


## Ferno

Naleyanu Naleyanu  :Yeye:  nale thane varumayirikm ale TRAILER  :Confused:

----------


## Manoj

Lingaa pole solo rls aayirunnel , entammo chinthikane vayya- sakala records um thakarnnadinjene...

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram beats Christian Bale in one movie

While Hollywood actor Christian Bale is know for his body
transformation from one film to another, south Indian actor
Vikram has done all that in just one film. The latest picture of
the Tamil star which has been doing the rounds over the
internet had left everyone in awe of the actor's commitment
and dedication.
Christian Bale first stunned the world with his body
transformation in 2004 for ' The Machinist ' when he lost
weight from 83 kgs for his role in ' Reign of Fire ' to 55 kgs for
the film. He later beefed up again in 2005 to 85 kgs for
' Batman begins' and reduced to 66 kgs for 2006 film ' Rescue
Dawn '. While putting on weight for ' The Dark Knight ' and ' The
Dark Knight Rises ' in 2008 and 2012 respectively, he toned
down to 66 kgs in the between these films in 2010 for ' The
Fighter '.
Actor Vikram though seems to have done it all in just two
years time while shooting for director Shankar's ' I ', which
has been in the making for almost 2 years and set to hit the
screens soon. The acclaimed actor dons the role of beefed
up body builder, a model and very lean hunchback
character.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> *Now all eyes on#I. Sources indicate that the trailer may be released tomorrow. Definitely my most anticipated movie.* @Mayavi 369 @singam @veecee @Nitz @ikkafan @KulFy @acme @GangsteR @xeon @Saathan @Kandahasan @kannan @POKIRI @Frankenstein @Aneesh @K K R


 :Clap:   :Clap: Innu carnivalil lingaa ku poyappo ithintem YA dem teaser kanichu...

----------


## Jo Johnson

Ee Aiyude meaning entha..?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Ee Aiyude meaning entha..?


Ai alla verum I.....tamilil main meaning azhaku beauty

----------


## GangsteR

> Innu carnivalil lingaa ku poyappo ithintem YA dem teaser kanichu...


response enganundaarnu

----------


## GangsteR

> Ee Aiyude meaning entha..?


Making video kandu nokku.
athil shankar tanae explain cheyunnundu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's I release date announced


'I' starring Vikram-Amy Jackson has been directed by
Shankar and produced by Oscar Ravichandran in a grand
manner. AR Rahman has scored the music for this
upcoming flick. The cine industry people and the fans were
expecting the movie to be released after the audio launch of
this film. It was said to be released on Diwali but since the
post production works were not completed it got postponed.
After that, the release date was fixed as Pongal. Since
Ajith's 'Yennai Arinthaal' is in Pongal race, the sources said
that there will be a clash between these two movies. But
now the release date is officially announced as 9th of
January. Cinematographer P.C.Sriram who did the camera
work for this movie has informed this in his Twitter page.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> response enganundaarnu


Multiplex alle valiya response onnum illa

----------


## GangsteR

> Multiplex alle valiya response onnum illa


 :Kannilkuthu:  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## veecee

innu varumo

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ai alla verum I.....tamilil main meaning azhaku beauty


k...thanx... :Thnku:

----------


## Janapriyan

*

Waiting.....
*

----------


## KulFy

Trailer vannu aarelum post cheyyu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Trailer vannu aarelum post cheyyu


ninak cheyyaan paadille  :Ahupinne:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Vannittonnumila

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Vannittonnumila


kulfy nuna parayarilla  :Hammer:

----------


## KulFy

Pettennu avaru delete cheythu....pakshe adipoli trailer....sg katta mass look....vikram polichu

----------


## MHP369

> Pettennu avaru delete cheythu....pakshe adipoli trailer....sg katta mass look....vikram polichu


onj podappa

----------


## KulFy

> onj podappa


 :Phhhh: .....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Pettennu avaru delete cheythu....pakshe adipoli trailer....sg katta mass look....vikram polichu


Fireman Trailer Akum.... :Laughing:

----------


## KulFy

> Fireman Trailer Akum....


Innenkilum varumo

----------


## Nithz

I final mix completed today 

trailer Chilappo innu kaanum 2min duration

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai
@sri50
#I is getting ready for censor this week likely
Dec 18. All set 4 Big Bang release in Tamil,
Telugu & Hindi on Jan 9.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

> Trailer vannu aarelum post cheyyu


Angamaaliyile kulfide ammavan pradhana manthriyaa  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## KulFy

> Angamaaliyile kulfide ammavan pradhana manthriyaa


Alla rashtrapathi

----------


## 4EVER

Waiting Waiting....Trailer innu confirmed aano

----------


## raamzcool

Exclusive: Sneak peek of ‘I’
Trailer
Dec 16, 2014
The teaser of Shankar’s
monumental project ‘I’ that was
released three months back on
the 15th of September is inching
closer to the magical 1 crore
views mark, a towering feat, that
is unlikely to be surpassed
anytime soon by a south Indian
film.
The trailer of the film that was censored on
the 12th of December is now expected to
release anytime soon. A couple of
Behindwoods reporters had the rare
privilege of watching the trailer of ‘I’
yesterday at Aascar Film’s office.
Breath-taking! Spellbinding! Astonishing!
Hair-raising! Flabbergasting!
These are some of the common adjectives
that pop up into your mind after watching a
Shankar movie trailer. The Enthiran director,
known for his out of the world movie making
skills, makes it a point to push the standard
of Tamil films beyond human imagination.
The 2 minute long trailer of ‘I’ reiterates
this. Stating that the trailer is grand,
exciting or marvelous is a mere
understatement.
The trailer looks more like an extended
version of the teaser but looks way too
grander. Unlike the teaser, Vikram has a
couple of dialogues in the trailer which
would please Chiyaan fans. Amy looks
pretty as a doll. PC Sreeram’s camera
definitely needs a special mention, looking
very glossy and truly international. AR
Rahman’s BGM will be one of the major
highlights of the trailer which sounded
vibrant and created the perfect mood.
Trailer Verdict - Will be among the fastest 2
minutes of your life ! Do not miss it!

via Behindwoods

----------


## kandahassan

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

*Exclusive: Sneak peek of ‘I’ Trailer
Dec 16, 2014
The teaser of Shankar’s monumental project ‘I’ that was
released three months back on the 15th of September is
inching closer to the magical 1 crore views mark, a towering
feat, that is unlikely to be surpassed anytime soon by a
south Indian film.
The trailer of the film that was censored on the 12th of
December is now expected to release anytime soon. A
couple of Behindwoods reporters had the rare privilege of
watching the trailer of ‘I’ yesterday at Aascar Film’s office.
Breath-taking! Spellbinding! Astonishing! Hair-raising!
Flabbergasting!
These are some of the common adjectives that pop up into
your mind after watching a Shankar movie trailer. The
Enthiran director, known for his out of the world movie
making skills, makes it a point to push the standard of Tamil
films beyond human imagination. The 2 minute long trailer
of ‘I’ reiterates this. Stating that the trailer is grand, exciting
or marvelous is a mere understatement.
The trailer looks more like an extended version of the teaser
but looks way too grander. Unlike the teaser, Vikram has a
couple of dialogues in the trailer which would please
Chiyaan fans. Amy looks pretty as a doll. PC Sreeram’s
camera definitely needs a special mention, looking very
glossy and truly international. AR Rahman’s BGM will be
one of the major highlights of the trailer which sounded
vibrant and created the perfect mood.
Trailer Verdict - Will be among the fastest 2 minutes of your
life ! Do not miss it!*

----------


## GangsteR

Trailer

* Breath-taking! Spellbinding! Astonishing! Hair-raising!
Flabbergasting!*

----------


## kadathanadan

> Trailer
> 
> * Breath-taking! Spellbinding! Astonishing! Hair-raising!
> Flabbergasting!*


athraykangadu aavesham veno saare :prithvi:

----------


## asuyalu

eppo varum?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

> athraykangadu aavesham veno saare :prithvi:


ithu njaan paranjatalla..trailer kandavar paranjataanu

----------


## GangsteR

> eppo varum?


innu varumennu kelkunnu...not sure

----------


## kadathanadan

> ithu njaan paranjatalla..trailer kandavar paranjataanu


shaniar aayond enthum pratheekshikam...
teaser avg. aayirunnu..

----------


## ghostrider999

Evedeya Trailer  :Beee:

----------


## Ferno

> Trailer
> 
> * Breath-taking! Spellbinding! Astonishing! Hair-raising!
> Flabbergasting!*


 :Neutral:   :Neutral:   :Neutral:  SG annan undayal mathi  :cheers:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Koppu....thread title kandappo trailer vannunnu karuthi :Chairhit:

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> trailer
> 
> * breath-taking! Spellbinding! Astonishing! Hair-raising!
> Flabbergasting!*


Hair കട്ടിങ്ങിനു എത്രയാ ചേട്ടാ ?

----------


## ChathiyanChanthuChekavan

Why this thread is not moving to Other language movies section?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Why this thread is not moving to Other language movies section?


Superstar of millions Action Hero Bharath Suresh gopi ee padathil und :Kettoda:

----------


## GangsteR

> Koppu....thread title kandappo trailer vannunnu karuthi


njan onnu hype koottiyatha  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> Hair കട്ടിങ്ങിനു എത്രയാ ചേട്ടാ ?


 :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## kandahassan

> Why this thread is not moving to Other language movies section?


Tinju jishnu vinte gravitiyil ee thread ivde stuck aayi nilkkuvaanu....ayaalude magnetic field break cheyyan pattunna oru machine supermodan harry invent cheyukkayaanu...athillathe ee thread move cheyyan kazhiyilla  :Yes:

----------


## ACME

> Koppu....thread title kandappo trailer vannunnu karuthi


Same..athum tapatalkil 5-6 page marinja ningade postil ethiye  :Cursing:  thread owner  :Hammer:

----------


## veecee

Vanno vanno?

----------


## kandahassan

:Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## kandahassan

> Vanno vanno?


Njan 10 minute munne vannu  :Rolleyes:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Innu varille.....njan mobile thazhathu vekkathe 10 minute koodumpol youtube noki irippanu

----------


## GangsteR

> Why this thread is not moving to Other language movies section?


banned..ninakulla pani entae vaka... (go home n call)

----------


## GangsteR

> Innu varille.....njan mobile thazhathu vekkathe 10 minute koodumpol youtube noki irippanu


innu varilla .... varumbol njan thread title update idaam  :Vandivittu:

----------


## xeon

Innu trailer veruo??

aa gaani evide? avana paranje innu verumennu ..

Kaththti trailer innu verumennu avan paranju 15 divasam kazhinja trailer vannathu

----------


## GangsteR

> Innu trailer veruo??
> 
> aa gaani evide? avana paranje innu verumennu ..
> 
> Kaththti trailer innu verumennu avan paranju 15 divasam kazhinja trailer vannathu


gani paranjathu matrame njan kandullu..fbyil n twitteril onnum innu varumennu kandilla

----------


## xeon

> gani paranjathu matrame njan kandullu..fbyil n twitteril onnum innu varumennu kandilla


 @GaniThalapathi  :Vedi:

----------


## GangsteR

i final mix completed !!
Going to censor soon.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Trailer Mostly Tonight:)*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *Trailer Mostly Tonight:)*


Trailer vannillel Ganiyude avastha....  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Littlesuperstar

Voted for Tinju Cr

----------


## GangsteR

> *Trailer Mostly Tonight:)*



apol title edit cheytekkam..trailer vannilel antae mandaykku pongala idum

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Strong buzz is that#Itrailerwill be out in few minutes*

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## jeeva

eepadam hypinothu hit akan chance kanunnilla family odience ee cinimayku kittan chance kuravanu lets see......

----------


## GangsteR

> *Strong buzz is that#Itrailerwill be out in few minutes*


Tannae tannae...

----------


## GangsteR

> eepadam hypinothu hit akan chance kanunnilla family odience ee cinimayku kittan chance kuravanu lets see......


 @tinjuJISHNU

----------


## ernakulamwala

Tinju cr entha ???

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Tinju cr entha ???


nammal ee kakka tholaayiram ennoke parajille? kakkakku polum ariyilla athu etra aanennu. athu thanne sambhavam.

----------


## anupkerb1

> Tinju cr entha ???


Mods ivane Ban cheythekuuu

----------


## kandahassan

Kunditham......

----------


## kandahassan

:Rolleyes:

----------


## kandahassan

:Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## kandahassan

Trailer evde ??????

Gangster & gani evde ????

Tinju evde ?????

----------


## KulFy

Trailer kithar hey.....

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Mods ivane Ban cheythekuuu


BAN cheriya shiksha aayippovum, ivide kidannu Tinjante posts ellam vaayikkatte.

----------


## SAM369

*Trailer 7pm ne Varum ennoru Ashareeri Undu*

----------


## KulFy

Thamasamwnthe varuvaan

----------


## SAM369

> Why this thread is not moving to Other language movies section?


*ithe chodichathine ivane ban cheytho 
SG Mass*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

* #Itrailer may be delayed due to recent incident. We waited several months.. we can wait a bit more. Heard great things about the trailer!* 
 :Band:  :Band: 
 :Vandivittu:

----------


## K K R

Gani ne ellarum angu panjikkidu  :Ninte:

----------


## ernakulamwala

> nammal ee kakka tholaayiram ennoke parajille? kakkakku polum ariyilla athu etra aanennu. athu thanne sambhavam.


Thanks...ippo pidi kitti

----------


## mujthaba

ithokeyaanu trailer release.. ithaan hype...  :Clap: 

vazhiyiloode chumma nadann povunnavar vare vann wait cheyth kalayum  :Smile:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Gani ne ellarum angu panjikkidu

----------


## GangsteR

...........

----------


## GangsteR

@SAM369 avanae ban cheytathu athu paranjathu kondalla..alathinu sesham ennae chorinju kondu ittirunu..athu mods del cheythu..avan kurachu divasamayi enikkittu choriyunnu lingaa threadilum choriyal aarnu..ivideyum etti....avasanam njanum oru pani koduthu. . :rascal:

----------


## SAM369



----------


## GaniThalapathi

* Even @Shankarshanmughmovie#i story s leaked n wtsap..its a visual grandeur must watch n silver screen.Thecurtain raiser of#IndianCinema*

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> * #Itrailer may be delayed due to recent incident. We waited several months.. we can wait a bit more. Heard great things about the trailer!*


Enthonnu recent incident?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Enthonnu recent incident?


Just heard the news about the massacre in Peshawar. Horrified. Makes me sick. Shameful act of cowardice. God bless the children.

----------


## Don Mathew

Innenkilum varumo... :Mad:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Just heard the news about the massacre in Peshawar. Horrified. Makes me sick. Shameful act of cowardice. God bless the children.


Oh....atho....avide angane enthoke nadakunnu....

----------


## Don Mathew

> *Strong buzz is that#Itrailerwill be out in few minutes*


Ippo 2 hrs aayi... :Girl Mad:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Just heard the news about the massacre in Peshawar. Horrified. Makes me sick. Shameful act of cowardice. God bless the children.


Athum ithum thammil enth bhandham?...Pakisthanil ithoke daily ulllathalle...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Innenkilum varumo...


*2 Mins Theatrical Trailer Censor Over ....So Any Time We Can Expect...Today Undakumennu News Undu...Not Sure..Movie Censor Mostly tomorrow Undu...Ini Shankar Athinu Wait Cheythal Before Friday Trailer expect  Cheyam*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Oh....atho....avide angane enthoke nadakunnu....





> Athum ithum thammil enth bhandham?...Pakisthanil ithoke daily ulllathalle...


Sathyam No Relation :Laughing:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR

> ithokeyaanu trailer release.. ithaan hype... 
> 
> vazhiyiloode chumma nadann povunnavar vare vann wait cheyth kalayum


trailer irangumbol verutae angu irangaan paadillallo nammalayittu kurachu hype kootti

----------


## Don Mathew

> *2 Mins Theatrical Trailer Censor Over ....So Any Time We Can Expect...Today Undakumennu News Undu...Not Sure..Movie Censor Mostly tomorrow Undu...Ini Shankar Athinu Wait Cheythal Before Friday Trailer expect  Cheyam*


Appo innum pratheeksha vendalle...7 pm nu varum ennokke kettittu vannatha.... :Neutral:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

* #Itrailerwill be either released after 9 pm tonite or b4 12noon tomorrow morning..*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

[QUOTE=GaniThalapathi;6924970]* #Itrailerwill be either released after 9 pm tonite or b4 12noon tomorrow morning..* [/QUOTE @aneesh @K K R @ikkafan @xeon

----------


## GangsteR

I BANNERS IN ANDHRA WITH RELEASE DATE JAN 9TH
BOOKINGS WILL BE STARTED FROM 6 TH EVENING

----------


## GangsteR

The talk for #I 's france rights is still going on. Due to
#Lingaa 's avrg buisness, the distributors may nt B
ready 2buy it fr a huge price

----------


## GaniThalapathi

* vb

@vbzu29m

Some correction works in#Itrailer is going on, it will be revealed tonight or before tomorrow noon.#ITrailer.*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*So.....Tomorrow Noon ....Athinu Mumbu Trailer*

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## anupkerb1

Trailer link evidaa???

----------


## GangsteR

> Trailer link evidaa???


vannilla.....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

വരുന്നൂ അപാര ട്രെയിലർ

ഷങ്കർ - ചിയാൻ വിക്രം ടീമിന്റെ ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട
ചിത്രം 'ഐ'യുടെ ടീസർ റിലീസ് ആയിട്ട്
മൂന്നു മാസം കഴിഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നു. സെപ്റ്റംബർ
15നായിരുന്നു ഇന്ത്യൻ
സിനിമാ ലോകത്തെ തന്നെ ഞെട്ടിച്ച
ടീസർ പുറത്ത് വന്നത്.
അധികം വൈകാതെ തന്നെ ഒരു കോടി എന്ന
മാന്ത്രിക അക്കത്തിലേക്ക് 'ഐ'യുടെ ടീസർ യു
ട്യൂബിലൂടെ കണ്ടവരുടെ എണ്ണം
എത്തുമെന്ന് ഉറപ്പായിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു.
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ട്രെയിലർ
അധികം വൈകാതെ തന്നെ റിലീസ്
ചെയ്യും എന്നതാണ് ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ വിവരം.
ട്രെയിലർ തയ്യാറായെന്നും ഡിസംബർ 12നു
ട്രെയിലറിന്റെ സെൻസറിംഗ്
കഴിഞ്ഞുവെന്നും ഒരു പ്രമുഖ തമിഴ്
മാധ്യമം റിപ്പോർട്ട് ചെയ്യുന്നു.
'ഐ'യുടെ സെൻസർ ചെയ്ത ട്രെയിലർ
കണ്ട തിരഞ്ഞെടുക്കപ്പെട്ട
മാധ്യമപ്രവർത്തകർ ശ'രിക്കും അപാരം' എന്നാണ്
അതിനെ വിശേഷിപ്പിച്ചത്.
ഓരോ സിനിമയും ഒന്നിനൊന്ന്
'ഭീകരമാക്കുന്ന' ഷങ്കർ ഇക്കുറിയും പതിവ്
തെറ്റിച്ചിട്ടില്ല. 2 മിനിട്ടിനു മുകളിൽ ദൈർഘ്യമുള്ള
ട്രെയിലർ, ടീസറിന്റെ മറ്റൊരു
പതിപ്പാണ്. ചിയാൻ ഫാൻസിന് ആഹ്ലാദമേകുന്ന ഒരു വാർത്ത,
ട്രെയിലറിൽ വിക്രമിന്റെ രണ്ടു കിടിലൻ
ഡയലോഗുകൾ ഉണ്ടെന്നതാണ്. എമി ജാക്സണ്
അതി സുന്ദരിയായി കാണുന്ന ട്രെയിലറിൽ
പി സി ശ്രീറാം എന്ന
ഛായാഗ്രഹകന്റെ മാസ്മരികത പ്രകടമായി കാണാൻ
കഴിയും. ട്രെയിലറിന്റെ പ്രധാനപ്പെട്ട
പ്ലസ് പോയിന്റുകളിൽ ഒന്നാണ് എ ആർ
റഹ്മാന്റെ സംഗീതം .
ജീവിതത്തിലെ ഏറ്റവും വേഗമേറിയ 2 മിനിറ്റ്
ആയിരിക്കും ഈ ട്രെയിലർ കാണുന്ന
സമയം എന്നാണ് ട്രെയിലർ കണ്ട മാധ്യമ
പ്രവർത്തകർ ഇതിനെ വിശേഷിപ്പിച്ചത്.
കാത്തിരിക്കാം 'ഐ' ടീം ഒരുക്കുന്ന
മറ്റൊരു വിസ്മയത്തിനായി..

----------


## anupkerb1

> vannilla.....


Thread title tamar padar endhaa ???

----------


## GangsteR

> Thread title tamar padar endhaa ???


Trailer inganae aayirikkum  :Giveup:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Trailer inganae aayirikkum


ISL chenai 3 goal kandapol aa mudf terkan trailer nokan vanathaa...tariler vanilenkilm kerala jeyichuu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Pettennu avaru delete cheythu....pakshe adipoli trailer....sg katta mass look....vikram polichu


arnold aayirunu surprise  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Voted for Tinju Cr


kollaam.. nalla bhavi und  :Yes3:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> eepadam hypinothu hit akan chance kanunnilla family odience ee cinimayku kittan chance kuravanu lets see......


athe families ippol shakkeela padam kaanan aanallo pokunath  :Badpc:

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @sri50
#I (Hindi) trailer attached to #PK . C it
on Dec 19. #I gets tremendous reach
and penetration across the Hindi belt.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> nammal ee kakka tholaayiram ennoke parajille? kakkakku polum ariyilla athu etra aanennu. athu thanne sambhavam.


apavadham paranju parathi vote kurakkanulla illogical move  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> BAN cheriya shiksha aayippovum, ivide kidannu Tinjante posts ellam vaayikkatte.


pinne avanu vivaram vachu ennu paranju ban cheyyaam alle.. idea kollaam  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


sanjay dutt nte ATBB + I trailer  DOUBLE TREAT  :Band:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> pinne avanu vivaram vachu ennu paranju ban cheyyaam alle.. idea kollaam


njaan buddhi vechappo thonniya oru buddhi......

----------


## maryland

> 


 :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:

----------


## GangsteR

I theatrical trailer to release soon
I, starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles, is
directed by Shankar. The movie is scheduled for Pongal
2015 release. The makers have decided to release the
theatrical trailer soon. The two-minute long trailer was
censored recently. There are also rumors that the trailer will
be released on December 19.
Meanwhile the teaser of the movie, which was released few
months back is marching towards 10 million views in
YouTube. Music by AR Rahman. The movie is produced by
Aascar Films.

----------


## GangsteR

No problem for Vikram’s I release – Jan 9 confirmed
Dec 16, 2014
Vikram-Amy Jackson starrer ‘I’ will release without any
issues or delay and the news has been confirmed by
cinematographer P.C. Sriram on his micro-blogging page.
Directed by country’s most fascinating filmmaker,
filmmaker Shankar, the film is produced by Aascar
Ravichandran at a whopping budget of 100Crore
approximately. With AR Rahman completing the background
score for this film recently, there were rumours that the film
will not release on January 9 as planned due to some
pending works. However, the closer sources and
cinematographer of this film, PC Sriram has mentioned on
his micro-blogging page that the film will release as
planned.
Already, the ardent buffs of Vikram have started promoting
the film through their word of mouth. Apparently, the new
look of Vikram on the sets with a lean look has stunned the
entire town in awe.
Three years of hard work beefing up and toning the body
physique has created the best hype to watch this film for his
hard work.

----------


## Viru

> *sanjay dutt nte ATBB +* I trailer  DOUBLE TREAT


maarakam  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## maryland

> maarakam


beware....tinjertainer... :Giveup: 
 @tinjuJISHNU

----------


## GangsteR

> sanjay dutt nte ATBB + I trailer  DOUBLE TREAT


namichu.....  :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR

Get ready for the 'I' trailer

Shankar – Vikram dream project 'I' is under making for
more than 2 years now and the makers have finally
announced the release date for Pongal, 2015. The teaser
of the movie has garnered close to 10 million views and
still going strong.
The latest news is, the trailer of ‘I’ is slated to release
tomorrow in Tamil, Telugu, and Hindi. Sources say that
the trailer would be two mins long and it will feature
Vikram in all the get up and some clippings from the
songs.
The songs and teaser have been received well and the
trailer is expected to pour more fuel on the expectation
levels for the movie’s release.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*So Ellam OK Alle....Tomorrow Merasalyten Day*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

SHANKERTAINER  :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> SHANKERTAINER


nalae ningal ividae kananam..trailer varum

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's I To Get UA Certificate?

Chiyaan Vikram has taken to twitter to let everyone know
that Shankar 's upcoming movie I will most likely be
censored on 18th of December(Thursday). As we all know,
when a film enters the Central Board of Film Certification, it
means that the movie has been completed and is ready to
be released.
Though, PC Sreeram , the film's Director of Photography
said that the film will hit the silver screen on 9th of January,
there were a few doubts lingering in movie goers' mind as
the film had been postponed in the past even after locking a
release date. But, with the film ready to be presented to the
Central Board to censor and certify it, there shouldn't be any
other reasons for the makers to postpone the film yet again.
The Pithamagan actor also confirmed that the theatrical
trailer has already been censored and that the trailer will be
released very shortly. The 2 minute trailer has been given a
UA certificate and the movie also might come out with a UA
certificate when it is censored.
Meanwhile, Thala Ajith 's Yennai Arindhaal which also has
enjoyed high level of expectancy among movie buffs might
be released on either 15th or 22nd of January as Ajith had
expressed his desire to release the movie around Pongal
festival. Knowing AM Rathnam, Yennai Arindhaal 's producer,
he might fix a Thursday to release the movie.
Ironically, both these movies( I and Yennai Arindhaal ) which
was initially planned for a 2015 Pongal release might not be
released on January 14th(festival day) after all.

----------


## KulFy

Appo naale....

----------


## Don Mathew

Ganirules ivide undo.... :Hunter:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Appo naale....


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## anupkerb1

12 vare kathu ...vanilaa njan ponuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## Don Mathew

> 


Bheekaram... :Eek:

----------


## Frankenstein

Tinnu cr thhane vote cheythu...:gunsmile:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Tinnu cr thhane vote cheythu...:gunsmile:


Njanum... :Giveup:

----------


## Don Mathew

55% votesum Tinju Cr -nu... :cheers:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 55% votesum Tinju Cr -nu...


Annu bhayankara kaliyakal aayirunnu......Poll itapol ellaavarum tinjuvinu kuthi.... :Laughing:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Annu bhayankara kaliyakal aayirunnu......Poll itapol ellaavarum tinjuvinu kuthi....


athippo ivide nila nilkkunna pala facts um nammal aayittu kondu vannathaa.. annathokke enne kolloo aayirunu  :Drag:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athippo ivide nila nilkkunna pala facts um nammal aayittu kondu vannathaa.. annathokke enne kolloo aayirunu


Ethayalum RTM thalkaalathek maati vachathu nannayi..... :Very Happy:

----------


## JJK

Below 100 cr okke aranavo cheydade..  :Ho:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Below 100 cr okke aranavo cheydade..


Tinjuvinod angeyatam verupulla 4 per... :Very Happy:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ethayalum RTM thalkaalathek maati vachathu nannayi.....


aaru maatti vachu ? R ennu type cheythal infra aanu.. ippo ethand equal aayi nilkuvalle.. onnu angotto.. onnu ingotto.. neengiyaal...  :Whistling: 

aa pedi ullath kond anangaan vidunnilla..  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> aaru maatti vachu ? R ennu type cheythal infra aanu.. ippo ethand equal aayi nilkuvalle.. onnu angotto.. onnu ingotto.. neengiyaal... 
> 
> aa pedi ullath kond anangaan vidunnilla..


Oh athaanalle kaaryam...... :Very Happy: 

Rajamanikyam enkilum avark vitu kodukade.....Kazhinja 2 pathitandayi aakeyulla oru Record Breaker aanu avark... :Very Happy:

----------


## JJK

> Tinjuvinod angeyatam verupulla 4 per...


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Oh athaanalle kaaryam......
> 
> Rajamanikyam enkilum avark vitu kodukade.....Kazhinja 2 pathitandayi aakeyulla oru Record Breaker aanu avark...


record breaker alla ennaarum paranjillallo..   :Ahupinne: 

rajamanikam , pazasiraja , annanthambi , banglore days...  vittedukkal onnumalla.. anyaaya pidichadukkal aanu.. athaanu sahikkaan pattathath.. minimum logic vende  :Adhupinne: 

ini ippo athonnum paranjittu karyamilla..

dhrishyathinu shesham keralathile ettavum collxn varunna padam I aavumo ennullath nokkaam .. dhrishyathinte 50% collxn  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> record breaker alla ennaarum paranjillallo..  
> 
> rajamanikam , pazasiraja , annanthambi , banglore days...  vittedukkal onnumalla.. anyaaya pidichadukkal aanu.. athaanu sahikkaan pattathath.. minimum logic vende 
> 
> ini ippo athonnum paranjittu karyamilla..
> 
> dhrishyathinu shesham keralathile ettavum collxn varunna padam I aavumo ennullath nokkaam .. dhrishyathinte 50% collxn


Drishyathinte 50% collection ok keralathil already bangalore days eduthathaanallo..... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Drishyathinte 50% collection ok keralathil already bangalore days eduthathaanallo.....


BD ethra und ?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> BD ethra und ?


A class 25-26 Crs kaanum....T20yum und Drishyathinte 50%....!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> A class 25-26 Crs kaanum....T20yum und Drishyathinte 50%....!


ath randum 50% range il alle.. I 60% il ethum  :Band:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> A class 25-26 Crs kaanum....T20yum und Drishyathinte 50%....!





> ath randum 50% range il alle.. I 60% il ethum


BD Drishyathinte Around 65% Collection Eduthittundu Keralayil... Not Just 50%...
I Ku Keralayil All Time Second Aavanel It Needs To Collect 30Cr Here...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> BD Drishyathinte Around 65% Collection Eduthittundu Keralayil... Not Just 50%...
> I Ku Keralayil All Time Second Aavanel It Needs To Collect 30Cr Here...


Anganeyaanallo bangalore days chilark record breaker aayathu.... :Laughing:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Anganeyaanallo bangalore days chilark record breaker aayathu....


Aa BDyude B / C Classile Run...  :Ennekollu:  Thattathinte Run Polumillaaa...  :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Aa BDyude B / C Classile Run...  Thattathinte Run Polumillaaa...


Thattathinte run polum illaathakondaanallo total collection 28cril othungiyath...!

----------


## KRRISH2255

Ella South States + Overseas Ee Padam Tamil Film Record Idanam Ennanu Aagraham... Nadannal Mathiyaayrunnu...  :Giveup:

----------


## Suneer

> Ella South States + Overseas Ee Padam Tamil Film Record Idanam Ennanu Aagraham... Nadannal Mathiyaayrunnu...


Entem  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

apol trailer innu confirm allae

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Trailer Verdict - Will be among the fastest 2 minutes of your
life ! Do not miss it

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KulFy

> 


 :salut: ....

----------


## Ferno

> 


 :salut:   :salut: 
Waiting 4 the trailer...!

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

> 


*Saluteeeeeee Vikram's dedication.....No actor in the world will do this....*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## JJK

Enn varuvo??

----------


## kandahassan

:Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Enn varuvo??


chilapol varum

----------


## kandahassan

Innu 12 manikku munne varumennu gangster paranjirunnu  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

> Innu 12 manikku munne varumennu gangster paranjirunnu


njan alla paranjathu @GaniThalapathi aanu

----------


## ernakulamwala

> *Saluteeeeeee Vikram's dedication.....No actor in the world will do this....*


Appo Bale aaru aayi???

----------


## kandahassan

Tinju CR  :Scared:  :Scared: 

Day per day tinju cr voting koodukayanallo  :Band:

----------


## jobsp90

trailer friday alle varunathu???ennu alle sreedhar pillai tweet kandathu...along with the PK release..

----------


## jobsp90

tinju cr paranna gross collection ethra aanu???

----------


## kandahassan

> trailer friday alle varunathu???ennu alle sreedhar pillai tweet kandathu...along with the PK release..


Athu Hindi trailer anu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Don Mathew

Thread title  :Laughing: .....

----------


## Don Mathew

> *Saluteeeeeee Vikram's dedication.....No actor in the world will do this....*


Christian Bale....

----------


## KRRISH2255

> tinju cr paranna gross collection ethra aanu???


250Crorenu Mukalil Gross Vannaal Athu Tinju Crore... Tinju Mass...  :Giveup:

----------


## jobsp90

above 250 cr chance illa.....max 200 cr

----------


## jobsp90

let us wait and see

----------


## jobsp90

christian bale enthuva cheythathu?????

----------


## jobsp90

2 mins traileril vikram dialogs undavum

----------


## Don Mathew

Ganiye kandavarundo.... :Swear:

----------


## Don Mathew

> christian bale enthuva cheythathu?????


Ithupolokke thanne... :Yes3:

----------


## jobsp90

trailer innu 7 pm varumo??? any updates

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> trailer innu 7 pm varumo???


official aayi confirmation onnum vannilla

----------


## GangsteR

#Itrailer will have some breathtaking, high-voltage
action sequences !

----------


## GangsteR

> Thread title .....


wait n see.....

----------


## GangsteR

> above 250 cr chance illa.....max 200 cr


 @tinjuJISHNU

----------


## GangsteR

> Ganiye kandavarundo....


avan mungi....

----------


## michael

trailer innum vannilae......padam engilum jan 9th varumo............

----------


## GangsteR

> trailer innum vannilae......padam engilum jan 9th varumo............


innatae divasam kazhiyan iniyum tym undallo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## michael

> innatae divasam kazhiyan iniyum tym undallo


offcial aayi confirmation onnum illaatha sthithiku ippozhum pratheeshayku vakayundo.........

----------


## GangsteR

> offcial aayi confirmation onnum illaatha sthithiku ippozhum pratheeshayku vakayundo.........


innu allenkil nalae varum...Allenkil Friday kaanum

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's I Along With Aamir Khan's PK!
Posted by: Avinash Gopinath
Published: Wednesday, December 17, 2014, 14:13 [IST

The trailer of Vikram 's I , which is expected to be released
today(Dec 17) will make it to most of the theatres in North
India along with Aamir Khan's upcoming movie PK. The
makers of I are planning to release the trailer worldwide on
December 19th and looks like the deal has been fixed to
showcase it before the beginning and during the interval of
PK.
By attaching the much awaited trailer of I with Aamir's
movie which is set to be released this Friday(Dec 19), the
producers of I are hoping that the movie would heighten its
expectation level among the North Indian crowd.
Whether or not it would be played twice during Aamir khan's
movie is still not clear however, sources have confirmed
that movie buffs who walk in to watch PK will also manage
to catch I 's trailer.
Meanwhile, fans have already expressed their
disappointment as the makers of I are taking their own time
to release the trailer after postponing the movie several
times. The much anticipated trailer was initially planned to
release yesterday(Dec 16) evening but has not surfaced yet.
Fans have taken to social networking sites like facebook
and twitter to express their eagerness and at the same time
disappointment as they have been waiting to catch a
glimpse of the movie from a very long time. On producer
Aascar Ravichandran's facebook page a fan has written,
"are you planning to release the trailer for next Diwali?"
Another fan has suggested the makers not to postpone the
movie like they have done as it would reduce the
expectations the film has created.

----------


## House MD

> innu allenkil nalae varum...Allenkil Friday kaanum


Allenkil saturday :Phhhh:

----------


## kandahassan

:Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

> Allenkil saturday


 :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> 


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> above 250 cr chance illa.....max 200 cr


 @tinjuJISHNU; Nadeshaaa Kollanda...

----------


## GangsteR

Heytamilcinema @ Heytamilcinema 
No official info regarding the release of #Itrailer yet.
but sources said that it will be out around today.

----------


## kandahassan

Bahubaali teaser I de koode irakkanam  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

Kollywood Cinema @ KollywudCinema 
#Itrailer Coming Soon

----------


## michael

> Bahubaali teaser I de koode irakkanam


baahubaliyudae kudae I trailer release aakooooooooooo

----------


## GangsteR

> Bahubaali teaser I de koode irakkanam


athu aarum mind cheyilla

----------


## kandahassan

> athu aarum mind cheyilla


Wait & see the power of moulintertainer  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Wait & see the power of moulintertainer


prabhas  :Ennekollu:

----------


## kandahassan

> prabhas


Sunil pole Ulla comedy tharathe vachu blockbuster undakkiya team aanu raaja mouli  :Band: 

Prabhas mirchi yil kollarunnu...Shankar pole raaja mouliyum brand anu...I de record okke break cheyyum chilappol  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR

> Sunil pole Ulla comedy tharathe vachu blockbuster undakkiya team aanu raaja mouli 
> 
> Prabhas mirchi yil kollarunnu...Shankar pole raaja mouliyum brand anu...I de record okke break cheyyum chilappol


orikalum illaa.....

----------


## ernakulamwala

Ithu vare trail or irangiyille

----------


## Nithz

I is In AURO 3D  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> I is In AURO 3D


Trailer aano

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithu vare trail or irangiyille


munpilatae pagil undu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> BD Drishyathinte Around 65% Collection Eduthittundu Keralayil... Not Just 50%...
> I Ku Keralayil All Time Second Aavanel It Needs To Collect 30Cr Here...


30cr nu aduth okke ethiyo.. oru thattikkoott BB range il poya padam alle  :Ahupinne: dhrishyavumayi verum 15-20cr difference ulloo keralathil ?  :Adhupinne:  entho aavatte.. ini I days  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> above 250 cr chance illa.....max 200 cr


200cr ????????????????
athinte koode outside TN um , overseas um , hindi and telugu versions um koodi aayaal  :Hypo:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ganiye kandavarundo....


njan kandu.
innale motham ivide undayirunu.

----------


## Nithz

> Trailer aano


No Padam aanu in auro 3d

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Vikram's I Along With Aamir Khan's PK!
> Posted by: Avinash Gopinath
> Published: Wednesday, December 17, 2014, 14:13 [IST
> 
> The trailer of Vikram 's I , which is expected to be released
> today(Dec 17) will make it to most of the theatres in North
> India along with Aamir Khan's upcoming movie PK. The
> makers of I are planning to release the trailer worldwide on
> December 19th and looks like the deal has been fixed to
> ...


angane P.K ATBB aavum  :Giveup: 
trailer 2 thavana ittaal GADAR nekkal valiya hit aakkaam  :Giveup: 


SANJU BABA  :Giveup: 
HIRANI  :Giveup: 
I  :Giveup: 

and I  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Bahubaali teaser I de koode irakkanam


thammasikoola  :Badpc: 

shankar annane kochaakkanulla rashtreeya goodalochana raji vekkuka  :Badpc:

----------


## JJK

> orikalum illaa.....


Shivaji clctn magadheera break cheydadalle???

----------


## JJK

> prabhas


Baahubali erangatte, anneram ee ennekollu maarikolum,

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Sunil pole Ulla comedy tharathe vachu blockbuster undakkiya team aanu raaja mouli 
> 
> Prabhas mirchi yil kollarunnu...Shankar pole raaja mouliyum brand anu...I de record okke break cheyyum chilappol


prabhas ne vach chathrapathi undakkiyille?  :Giveup: 
pullik ARR ne koode koottiyaal kure koodi vallya pulli aakaam.. athu pole.. oru vallya tamil star ne koode koottiyaal south india alari polikkaam..
magadheera angerkku hrithik ne vach cheythoode? eecha akshay kumar ne villain aakki cheythu koode.. athenganaa.. remake cheyillallo.. aadharsha dheeran alle  :Badpc:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Shivaji clctn magadheera break cheydadalle???


athra vallya wom varaatha sivajiyude share mathram aanennu thonunu 2 yrs shesham irangiya magadheera anyaaya wom il break cheythath.

allu sirish blog il avarude 2 padangalum sivajikku pinnil aanennu post ittirunu.. 1.sivaji 64cr share 2.magadheera 61-3cr share 3. hindi ghajini 59-60cr share

pakshe athinu shesham entho overflow enno mattum paranju magadheera sivajiye overtake cheythennu thonunu.. pakshe appozhum overseas koottumbol sivaji thanne aayirikkanam ww ennu thonunu

----------


## anupkerb1

Trailer wastapp out ayenu kanduu?ithu varee ayitu ivide vanilee

----------


## kandahassan

I de all time collection 300 kodi varum ...but bahubaali first part + second part ...randum koodi oru 450 kodi box office collection varum  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Nithz

> Trailer wastapp out ayenu kanduu?ithu varee ayitu ivide vanilee


Trailer Kitty engil ivide onnu postane or else onnu message ayakkane

----------


## anupkerb1

> Trailer Kitty engil ivide onnu postane or else onnu message ayakkane


eniku watsapp ilaaa..athu kondalee..ivide tapi irikanee

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

letter # i testng our patience. Dear @aascars we are like
patients nw release the terrific tablet called # itrailer and take a
bow.

----------


## kandahassan

:Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## SAM369

> Baahubali erangatte, anneram ee ennekollu maarikolum,


*Pinnalla..Prabhas*

----------


## GangsteR

Those u want yo distribute

----------


## Perumthachan

Aamir Khan nte PK yude koode I trailer.

'patta charaayam kondu kottaaram aake naattichu' enna janardhanan paranjathu valare sheriyaanu.

----------


## KRRISH2255

> athra vallya wom varaatha sivajiyude share mathram aanennu thonunu 2 yrs shesham irangiya magadheera anyaaya wom il break cheythath.
> 
> allu sirish blog il avarude 2 padangalum sivajikku pinnil aanennu post ittirunu.. 1.sivaji 64cr share 2.magadheera 61-3cr share 3. hindi ghajini 59-60cr share
> 
> pakshe athinu shesham entho overflow enno mattum paranju magadheera sivajiye overtake cheythennu thonunu.. pakshe appozhum overseas koottumbol sivaji thanne aayirikkanam ww ennu thonunu


World Wide Nokkiyaalum India Nokkiyaalum Shivaji Thanne Bigger Grosser Than Magadheera... 
But All India Share Nokkiyaal Magadheera Thanne Aanu Munnil... Athu APyil Theatre Rent Paripadi Aaya Kondaanu... 
Maghadheera AP Share Aanu 61.6Crore All India 70.1Crore Share Aanu... But WW 73.6Crore Share Only... 
Ee Overflow Share Gurantee Amount Ellayidathum Over Take Cheytha Kondaanu... Around 3Crores More In AP... 
But Next Year Vanna Endhiran Aayi Magadheeraye Compare Cheythaal Magadheera Onnumllathe Aayi Povum... 
Magadheerayude Almost Double Distributors Share Aanu Endhiran WorldWide Eduthathu...

----------


## anupkerb1

> Those u want yo distribute


endha sadhanam ?

----------


## Nithz

> Aamir Khan nte PK yude koode I trailer.
> 
> 'patta charaayam kondu kottaaram aake naattichu' enna janardhanan paranjathu valare sheriyaanu.


monthakku onnu koduthu kannadi eduthu kanichu kodukkude appo kanum markku ennu parayippikkaruthu

----------


## maryland

> Those u want yo distribute


links not working... :Raman:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Aamir Khan nte PK yude koode I trailer.
> 
> 'patta charaayam kondu kottaaram aake naattichu' enna janardhanan paranjathu valare sheriyaanu.



I trailer illenkilumm janardhan dialg tanee parendii varummm  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> endha sadhanam ?


overseas distribution cheyaan talparyam undo?

----------


## GangsteR

> Aamir Khan nte PK yude koode I trailer.
> 
> 'patta charaayam kondu kottaaram aake naattichu' enna janardhanan paranjathu valare sheriyaanu.


Anganae Southil kurachu perenkilum PK kaanattae

----------


## GangsteR

> links not working...


kashtam aayi poyi

----------


## anupkerb1

> overseas distribution cheyaan talparyam undo?


Passport polum ilatha njan tane overseas distibute cheyanam .... atleast america eurpoe evide ayitu varum ennu darana enkilum vendee  :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Passport polum ilatha njan tane overseas distibute cheyanam .... atleast america eurpoe evide ayitu varum ennu darana enkilum vendee


america europil aano  :Thinking:

----------


## Nithz

> Those u want yo distribute



What is the website link ???

----------


## KulFy

Trailer vanno

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Aamir Khan nte PK yude koode I trailer.
> 
> 'patta charaayam kondu kottaaram aake naattichu' enna janardhanan paranjathu valare sheriyaanu.


pha  :Badpc: 

sanju baba +  hirani padam patta charayamo  :Vedi: 

patta charayam ennu paranjal P.C ennalle varoo  :Ahupinne: 
kottaram ennu paranjaal kottaka aayirikum alle  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> World Wide Nokkiyaalum India Nokkiyaalum Shivaji Thanne Bigger Grosser Than Magadheera... 
> But All India Share Nokkiyaal Magadheera Thanne Aanu Munnil... Athu APyil Theatre Rent Paripadi Aaya Kondaanu... 
> Maghadheera AP Share Aanu 61.6Crore All India 70.1Crore Share Aanu... But WW 73.6Crore Share Only... 
> Ee Overflow Share Gurantee Amount Ellayidathum Over Take Cheytha Kondaanu... Around 3Crores More In AP... 
> But Next Year Vanna Endhiran Aayi Magadheeraye Compare Cheythaal Magadheera Onnumllathe Aayi Povum... 
> Magadheerayude Almost Double Distributors Share Aanu Endhiran WorldWide Eduthathu...


overflow onnu vishadhamaakkamo?

paranja pole magadheera - endhiran compare cheyyan poyaal  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Laleattan

> Those u want yo distribute



Kudubam vikendi varum avaru chodikunna rateinu

----------


## GangsteR

> Passport polum ilatha njan tane overseas distibute cheyanam .... atleast america eurpoe evide ayitu varum ennu darana enkilum vendee


ini nokkiyaalum mathi

----------


## GangsteR

> Trailer vanno


vannukondirikunnu

----------


## jobsp90

trailer vanno??????

----------


## jobsp90

ningalkku engane ariyaam???

----------


## KRRISH2255

> overflow onnu vishadhamaakkamo?
> 
> paranja pole magadheera - endhiran compare cheyyan poyaal


Overflow Endaanennu 100% Krithyamaai Aryllaa... 
Share Guarantee Aayi Parayunna Amountilum Kooduthal Aa Theatrel Collection Vannal
Athu Overflow Aayi Kanakkaakkum Ennanu Kettittullathu... 
Total Collected Share = Total Distributors Share + Overflow... 
A Collectionte 20-50% Vare Distributorkku Kittum Based On Terms... Baaki Theatres I Think... 
Sherikku Adutha Kaalathe Genuine Industry Hit In AP Magadheera Aanu... Not Even Pokiri...
Attarintike Daaredi Pinne WW Record Aayenkilum APyil Its Behind Magadheera... 
Yes Magadheera & Endhiran Comparioson Vannal Comedy Aavum...  :Laughing: 
Magadheera WW Share Ennu Parayunnathu Endhiran TN Sharenakkal Just 3.6Crore Kooduthal Aanu... Athaanu Endhiran...

----------


## jobsp90

> vannukondirikunnu


How do you know??

----------


## xeon

> How do you know??


angane chodichaal  :Whistle1:

----------


## GangsteR

> How do you know??


njana shankar ....varumbol parayam

----------


## GangsteR

> angane chodichaal


vishwasam athallae ellaam

----------


## xeon

> vishwasam athallae ellaam


Gaani parayunna kettano ? Avan Kaththi release issue undaya sesham ingana. Entho valuthinte thudakkama. Pichum peyum paranju konde irikkum.
 @GaniThalapathi

----------


## ACME

> vannukondirikunnu





> njana shankar ....varumbol parayam





> vishwasam athallae ellaam


Innu vannillengil mods ivane angu ban cheytheku  :Taz:

----------


## jobsp90

> vishwasam athallae ellaam


sheri muthalaali....

----------


## kannan

Vallom nadakkumo  :Moodoff: 

Nikkano atho pono  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> Gaani parayunna kettano ? Avan Kaththi release issue undaya sesham ingana. Entho valuthinte thudakkama. Pichum peyum paranju konde irikkum.
>  @GaniThalapathi


udanae oolamaparakku transfer adipikkano

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Overflow Endaanennu 100% Krithyamaai Aryllaa... 
> Share Guarantee Aayi Parayunna Amountilum Kooduthal Aa Theatrel Collection Vannal
> Athu Overflow Aayi Kanakkaakkum Ennanu Kettittullathu... 
> Total Collected Share = Total Distributors Share + Overflow... 
> A Collectionte 20-50% Vare Distributorkku Kittum Based On Terms... Baaki Theatres I Think... 
> Sherikku Adutha Kaalathe Genuine Industry Hit In AP Magadheera Aanu... Not Even Pokiri...
> Attarintike Daaredi Pinne WW Record Aayenkilum APyil Its Behind Magadheera... 
> Yes Magadheera & Endhiran Comparioson Vannal Comedy Aavum... 
> Magadheera WW Share Ennu Parayunnathu Endhiran TN Sharenakkal Just 3.6Crore Kooduthal Aanu... Athaanu Endhiran...


ee over flow krithyam aayi pidi kittunnilla

pinne pokiri industry hit alla ennu ABO parayan ulla nyayam ( mahesh babu ne avark ishtamalla)
ath ellaa areas ilum record ittilla ennaanu. athaayirikkaam avarude criteria

pinne vere oru theory
magadheera aanu ekkalatheyum valiya hit.. karanam ath pokiri enna previous RB yude iratti share nedi. 
angane nokkuvaanel gadar um HAHK um compare cheyyaan pattillallo.. HAHK van margin il RB aayi.. gadar cheriya margin ilum.. 
dhrishyavum narasimhavum compare cheythaalum ingane okke aayirikum.. narasimham RB aayath chandralekhayeyum aaramthamburaneyum 35% (aprx) margin il pottichaayirikum.. pakshe dhrishyam t20 yude 100% kooduthal collxn vannu kaanum. 
appol ettavum valiya hit ennokke parayumbol ellaam kanakkiledukkanam.. ticket rates , viwership , trend ..

----------


## xeon

> Innu vannillengil mods ivane angu ban cheytheku



avanalla ithinu karanakkaran.. mattavanaa

----------


## xeon

Tinju Cr  ethraya @GangsteR

----------


## GangsteR

> Innu vannillengil mods ivane angu ban cheytheku


muyalali ettiyaa

----------


## GangsteR

> sheri muthalaali....


pinangi povano  :Yuk:

----------


## GangsteR

> Vallom nadakkumo 
> 
> Nikkano atho pono


ipol ponata nallathu... friday morning kaanum

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Before Friday Undennu Parayunnu...*

----------


## ACME

> avanalla ithinu karanakkaran.. mattavanaa





> muyalali ettiyaa


Aaranengilum ban  :Taz:  2-3 divasam aayi fkil keranath thanne ithu vannonn ariyana  :Cursing:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> *Before Friday Undennu Parayunnu...*


Nee mindaruth......ini nee urakathil ariyathe polum twitteril keri ennu arinjal  :Chairhit:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Trailer PK yude koode irakunnathu brilliant aanu....Northil nalla reach avum....but same time allenkil athinu thottu munne youtubil ittillel ethenkilum avanmar ottum clarity illathe theatre shot pidichu youtubil idum...

----------


## xeon

> *Before Friday Undennu Parayunnu...*


aaru paranju ?

----------


## KulFy

Trailer kon thiruttu bana hona

----------


## kannan

> *Before Friday Undennu Parayunnu...*


 . . . . . .   :rules:

----------


## GangsteR

> Tinju Cr  ethraya @GangsteR


500 cr collect cheytal Tinju cr

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Trailer PK yude koode irakunnathu brilliant aanu....Northil nalla reach avum....but same time allenkil athinu thottu munne youtubil ittillel ethenkilum avanmar ottum clarity illathe theatre shot pidichu youtubil idum...


Oscar youtubeil puthiya channel thudangi...OscarTV....athiludeyaakum trailer release...theatrical releasenu munneyo opamo kaanendathaanu..!

----------


## GangsteR

> *Before Friday Undennu Parayunnu...*


ninnae ini ee vazhi kandu pokaruyhu..samcha?

----------


## GangsteR

> Aaranengilum ban  2-3 divasam aayi fkil keranath thanne ithu vannonn ariyana


 @GaniThalapathi ivana ellatinum karanam

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Oscar youtubeil puthiya channel thudangi...OscarTV....athiludeyaakum trailer release...theatrical releasenu munneyo opamo kaanendathaanu..!


Yes....munpo athinte koodayo youtube release venam

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> @GaniThalapathi ivana ellatinum karanam


Kathi trailer gani tonight ennu paranjittu 15 nights kazhinjittu aanathre vannathu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Oscar youtubeil puthiya channel thudangi...OscarTV....athiludeyaakum trailer release...theatrical releasenu munneyo opamo kaanendathaanu..!


nalae night allenkil friday morning varana chance

----------


## ACME

> 500 cr collect cheytal Tinju cr


Angane aaNengil njan kalikaan illa  :Moodoff:  vote cancel

----------


## GangsteR

> Kathi trailer gani tonight ennu paranjittu 15 nights kazhinjittu aanathre vannathu


Ganirules  :Ennekollu:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Angane aaNengil njan kalikaan illa  vote cancel


Above 250cr to infinity aanu tinju cr.....alle mr.gangster?

----------


## GangsteR

> Angane aaNengil njan kalikaan illa  vote cancel


ellaarum angerae support aanu....

----------


## xeon

> 500 cr collect cheytal Tinju cr


500 cr okke possible aanu from TN alone  :Bigboss:

----------


## GangsteR

> Above 250cr to infinity aanu tinju cr.....alle mr.gangster?


Tinjuntar calculation vechu padam 500 cr edukumenna pravachanam
...

----------


## xeon

> Above 250cr to infinity aanu tinju cr.....alle mr.gangster?


Above 250 cr okke possible aanu.. Hype kayatti WOM verum pole irikkum

----------


## GangsteR

* 1000 pages* 

 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:  :Band: 

 @tinjuJISHNU @xeon @Nithz @GaniThalapathi
 @kandahassan @anupkerb1
 @Mayavi 369
 @Viru
@aneesh mohanan
 @michael
 @Jo Johnson
 @veecee

----------


## kandahassan

Kunditham....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Above 250 cr okke possible aanu.. Hype kayatti WOM verum pole irikkum


Womilaanu kaaryam.....WOM undenkil padam tamil+telugu+hindi easily 250Cr above pokum....

----------


## kandahassan

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Releasinu munne ethra other lang padam 1000 page adichittund?

----------


## xeon

> Womilaanu kaaryam.....WOM undenkil padam tamil+telugu+hindi easily 250Cr above pokum....


Athaanu ..WOM kidukkiyaal  Ithu 250 cr poyille pinne ethu pokan .. Next chance paapanaasam aanu.. athu Drishyam pole WOM vannaal.. But dhrishyam stable aayirunnathu kondu pratheekshikkam

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Nee mindaruth......ini nee urakathil ariyathe polum twitteril keri ennu arinjal





> aaru paranju ?





> . . . . . .





> ninnae ini ee vazhi kandu pokaruyhu..samcha?





> @GaniThalapathi ivana ellatinum karanam


Trailer Ready Ayi Censor KaHinju  ...YouTube Upload Kazhinjitundundakum now ...Movie Censor This Week undu...They Waiting Censor Certificate...
Yesterday Irakendatharnnu.. Ithinidaku PK Contract Vannu...So!....

----------


## xeon

> Releasinu munne ethra other lang padam 1000 page adichittund?


KATHTHI .. First to reach 1000 pages before release from OLM section and first to cross 1500 mark from OLM

----------


## xeon

> Trailer Ready Ayi Censor KaHinju  ...YouTube Upload Kazhinjitundundakum now ...Movie Censor This Week undu...They Waiting Censor Certificate...
> Yesterday Irakendatharnnu.. Ithinidaku PK Contract Vannu...So!....


 333   ithethra

----------


## GangsteR

> Releasinu munne ethra other lang padam 1000 page adichittund?


Kaththi .... ithu trailer polum vannilla.. inganae poyaaloru 2nd thread koodi tudangendi varum

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Trailer Ready Ayi Censor KaHinju  ...YouTube Upload Kazhinjitundundakum now ...Movie Censor This Week undu...They Waiting Censor Certificate...Yesterday Irakendatharnnu.. Ithinidaku PK Contract Vannu...So!....


Ithonnum oru explanation alla......mmm...nnalum poko....kshamichirikunnu

----------


## xeon

> Kaththi .... ithu trailer polum vannilla.. inganae poyaaloru 2nd thread koodi tudangendi varum



Mr Perera ithinte thread thudangitu varsham kure aayi.. tinju sambhavana orumichu vechal chilappo 500 page kaanum

----------


## ACME

> Above 250cr to infinity aanu tinju cr.....alle mr.gangster?





> ellaarum angerae support aanu....


Njan tinjucr aaNu kuthiye  :Read:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> * 1000 pages* 
> 
>   
> 
>  @tinjuJISHNU @xeon @Nithz @GaniThalapathi
>  @kandahassan @anupkerb1
>  @Mayavi 369
>  @Viru
> @aneesh mohanan
> ...


Masssss......

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 333   ithethra


111 Allen.........

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Ithonnum oru explanation alla......mmm...nnalum poko....kshamichirikunnu


OK..............

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ee over flow krithyam aayi pidi kittunnilla
> 
> pinne pokiri industry hit alla ennu ABO parayan ulla nyayam ( mahesh babu ne avark ishtamalla)
> ath ellaa areas ilum record ittilla ennaanu. athaayirikkaam avarude criteria
> 
> pinne vere oru theory
> magadheera aanu ekkalatheyum valiya hit.. karanam ath pokiri enna previous RB yude iratti share nedi. 
> angane nokkuvaanel gadar um HAHK um compare cheyyaan pattillallo.. HAHK van margin il RB aayi.. gadar cheriya margin ilum.. 
> dhrishyavum narasimhavum compare cheythaalum ingane okke aayirikum.. narasimham RB aayath chandralekhayeyum aaramthamburaneyum 35% (aprx) margin il pottichaayirikum.. pakshe dhrishyam t20 yude 100% kooduthal collxn vannu kaanum. 
> appol ettavum valiya hit ennokke parayumbol ellaam kanakkiledukkanam.. ticket rates , viwership , trend ..


Industry Hit Allaa Ennu Avar Paranjillaa... Ellaa Arthathilum Oru Industry Hit Allaa Enne Paranjulloo... 
Its Becoz APyile 8 Territoreis 3 Areasil Pokiri Record Aayrunnillaa.. Athu Kondaanu... 
But Magadheera Angane Allaaa... 8 Territorieslum Record Aayrunnu... Athum Huge Marginil... 
Indra,Pokiri,Magadheera,Attarintiki Daaredi... Ithil Biggest Hit Without A Doubt Magadheera Thanne...
Keralathil Ithu Kandupidikkuka Vallya Pani Thanne...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

* Great to hear that the#BGM& mixing of@Aascars&@shankarshanmugh's#Iwith@arrahmanis complete!#Pongal2015*

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Mr Perera ithinte thread thudangitu varsham kure aayi.. tinju sambhavana orumichu vechal chilappo 500 page kaanum


Tinju Athrem Posts Onnumillaa Ee Threadil Around 800 Posts... Gangster 3000 + Posts Aanu...

----------


## Nithz

Vikram-Shankar's 'I' Trailer to be Released on Wednesday?

The much-awaited trailer of Vikram-Shankar's "I" is expected to be released on Wednesday, 17 December. "I" trailer has been censored and the video will span for two minutes.

Following the stupendous success of the teaser, there have been huge expectations on "I" trailer. The teaser fetched more than nine million views and is the first South Indian film to achieve the feat.

Those who have got the privilege to watch "I" trailer have raved about it. It remains to be seen whether the trailer will be able to impress the audience and turn out to be a huge hit like the teaser.

The Shankar directorial is a romantic thriller with Vikram appearing in different looks including a beast-like creature, body builder, stylish-looking man and a crippled man. The actor has reportedly undergone several physical changes for the film.

Amy Jackson, Suresh Gopi and Upen Patel appear in pivotal roles. The film's music is composed by AR Rahman and the big-budget entertainer is produced by Aascar Ravichandran.

"I" has been in the making for nearly two years and the film's shooting has been completely wrapped up. The Vikram starrer is gearing up for a massive release on 9 January and it will reportedly be releasing in three different languages including Tamil, Telugu and Hindi. Film's cinematographer PC Sreeram confirmed the news on his Twitter handle.

"9th January 2015 we will all be blessed with "I". A red letter day for Indian cinema," he tweeted.

The Vikram-starrer will be releasing as a Pongal treat for fans. The film will be clashing with a few other biggies including Ajith's "Yennai Arindhaal," Vishal's "Aambala," Karthi's "Komban" and Sivakarthikeyan's "Kaaki Sattai."

"I" is carrying huge positive pre-release buzz, thanks to the impressive teaser and the songs. The trailer is also likely to boost the expectations on the film.

It is expected to take big openings at the worldwide box office. Shankar has been on a roll with back-to-back successful films. It will be interesting to see if the director will be able to churn out one more hit with the release of "I."

----------


## jobsp90

trailer  vannille??????????????????????????????? :Badday: manushyanu pranth pidikunnu............

----------


## Laleattan

> Trailer Ready Ayi Censor KaHinju  ...YouTube Upload Kazhinjitundundakum now ...Movie Censor This Week undu...They Waiting Censor Certificate...
> Yesterday Irakendatharnnu.. Ithinidaku PK Contract Vannu...So!....


trailer censor dec 12th kazinjatha

Aascar Film Pvt. Ltd.
December 15
Exclusive: I's Theatrical Trailer is censored. Coming soon to your screens via Aascar Film Pvt. Ltd.'s Youtube Channel. Get ready! Subscribe here --> https://www.youtube.com/user/AascarsTv

----------


## jobsp90

trailer irakada......................................wait cheythu mathiyayi.........................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................................

----------


## Ferno

> trailer  vannille???????????????????????????????manushyanu pranth pidikunnu............


Eni enthlym PK ude koode kaanam..eni anum kaanile  :Confused:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

* AndhraBoxOffice.Com

@AndhraBoxOffice1m

After#Temper, it now looks like#YennaiArindhaal'may' not come for Pongal.*

----------


## GangsteR

> * AndhraBoxOffice.Com
> 
> @AndhraBoxOffice1m
> 
> After#Temper, it now looks like#YennaiArindhaal'may' not come for Pongal.*


vendayae......enikku ividae matram concentrate cheyyanam

----------


## maryland

over 1000 pages.. :Partytime2:

----------


## Don Mathew

> wait n see.....


Kettittund...Kettittund... :Laughing:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Kathi trailer gani tonight ennu paranjittu 15 nights kazhinjittu aanathre vannathu


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## jobsp90

:On The Quiet2:    trailer will be out by 7pm on thursday or Friday!!!!!!!Confirmed!!!!!!Final!!!

----------


## GaniThalapathi

[QUOTE=Don Mathew;6926782] :Ennekollu: [/QUOTE @xeon Ninakullathu Tharrrrattaaa!

----------


## GangsteR

> Mr Perera ithinte thread thudangitu varsham kure aayi.. tinju sambhavana orumichu vechal chilappo 500 page kaanum


ithu 2012 april aanu start cheythathu

Kaththi=
Posts: 3,249
NANBAN
Posts: 2,842
GaniThalapathi
Posts: 2,017
xeon
Posts: 1,483
GangsteR

----------


## loudspeaker

*8th nu gcc il release chaithu illangil.........???*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Industry Hit Allaa Ennu Avar Paranjillaa... Ellaa Arthathilum Oru Industry Hit Allaa Enne Paranjulloo... 
> Its Becoz APyile 8 Territoreis 3 Areasil Pokiri Record Aayrunnillaa.. Athu Kondaanu... 
> But Magadheera Angane Allaaa... 8 Territorieslum Record Aayrunnu... Athum Huge Marginil... 
> Indra,Pokiri,Magadheera,Attarintiki Daaredi... Ithil Biggest Hit Without A Doubt Magadheera Thanne...
> Keralathil Ithu Kandupidikkuka Vallya Pani Thanne...


ath thanneyaa njanum parayunnath.. previous RB strong aanenkil.. allenkil thottu munp aanu irangiyath enkil .. ticket rates karyamayi mariyittilla enkil .. okke ellaa areas um record varika.. valiya margin varika ennath okke budhimuttalle

magadheerakku munp pokirikku undayirunna hype ormayille..? telugu industry ude market expand cheytha padam ennokke aayirunu.. enikkum thonunnathum magadheera thanne clear winner ennaanu.. pakshe ticket rate okke adjust cheythaal valiya vyathasam onnum kaanillayirikkum..

pokirikku shesham aa range allenkil above vannath magadheera mathram aanu..

indra, pokiri , magadheera, attarintiki daaredi  ennivayil ettavum cheriya hit easy aayi parayam.. attarintiki daaredi thanne.. ath oru ATBB range onnumilla.. ticket rate koodiyath kond mathram RB aaya padam.

malayalathil kandu pidikuka enth budhimutt ?
rajamanikam , rasathanthram , classmates , t20 ennivayekkal ethrayo mukalil aanu dhrishyam
pinne narasimham okke varumbol aanu prashnam aakunath.. athippo eth bhaasha aayalum angane thanne.. ( hindi il mathram sholay clear no:1 aanu.. 2nd biggest eth aanenu chodichaal budhimuttaaville?)

----------


## KulFy

Nothing less than a Industrial Hit

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Tinjuntar calculation vechu padam 500 cr edukumenna pravachanam
> ...


atheppo ?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Above 250 cr okke possible aanu.. Hype kayatti WOM verum pole irikkum


300cr nu mele easy aayi pokum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Kaththi .... ithu trailer polum vannilla.. inganae poyaaloru 2nd thread koodi tudangendi varum


I deepavali release rumor IMPACT  :Giveup: 

ivide idi koodaan haters um fans um illa.. ennittaanu  :Hypo:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Tinju Athrem Posts Onnumillaa Ee Threadil Around 800 Posts... Gangster 3000 + Posts Aanu...


gangster nte posts asif aliyude padam pole aanu.. idakidakku varum
tinju nte posts rajni padangal pole aanu.. vannaal vannath thanne aanu

quality > quantity  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kashinathan

> Tinjuntar calculation vechu padam 500 cr edukumenna pravachanam
> ...


crore ne onnum oru vilayum elle

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

P.K yude oppam 2 thavana trailer kaanichaal hindi version chelappo kathi kayarum

----------


## karthi007

Ithu poliyum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ithu poliyum


TN interiors il okke kazhinja week irangi wash out aayi kazhinju.. ini metros il aanu pratheeksha

----------


## jobsp90

Ai kerala rights aarakanu?? share ethra??shivaji,,enthiran ethra aayirunnu?


> TN interiors il okke kazhinja week irangi wash out aayi kazhinju.. ini metros il aanu pratheeksha

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ai kerala rights aarakanu?? share ethra??shivaji,,enthiran ethra aayirunnu?


sivaaji kerala right 3cr+ aayirunu.. share 4cr nu aduth undayirunu ennanu orma
endhiran 4.5cr entho aayirunu rights 6cr to 8cr share reports und
I 5cr+ aanennu thonunu rights.. share 12cr+ varum  :Band:

----------


## RED DEVIL

Inu varuo????atho ah title inale varum enu vicharich itit matan maranathano?@GangsteR :Vandivittu:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> sivaaji kerala right 3cr+ aayirunu.. share 4cr nu aduth undayirunu ennanu orma
> endhiran 4.5cr entho aayirunu rights 6cr to 8cr share reports und
> I 5cr+ aanennu thonunu rights.. share 12cr+ varum


I 5.35Crore Aanu Rights Amount... Mattu Chilavu Ok Adakkam 6Cr Rangel Varum...

----------


## Saathan

> I 5.35Crore Aanu Rights Amount... Mattu Chilavu Ok Adakkam 6Cr Rangel Varum...


biggest release + biggest initial um ayirikkum...

----------


## Laleattan

> Ai kerala rights aarakanu?? share ethra??shivaji,,enthiran ethra aayirunnu?


Global India Pvt Limited through Century Films

----------


## Saathan

> 300cr nu mele easy aayi pokum


engane anennu onnu explain cheyamo....

----------


## Laleattan



----------


## KRRISH2255

> engane anennu onnu explain cheyamo....


130Cr TN... 70Crore Overseas... 50Crore AP... 25Cr Kerala... 20Crore ROI... 15Crore Karnataka...
Ingane Aayrkkum Calculations... 300Crore Plus Aayallooo...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> P.K yude oppam 2 thavana trailer kaanichaal hindi version chelappo kathi kayarum


Oru show yude idayil ethenkilum padathinte trailer randu thavana kanichittundo? Atleast oru thavana PK yude ella centrelum ella showkum kanichal thanne nalla impact kittum openingnu..... :Clap:

----------


## ACME

> gangster nte posts asif aliyude padam pole aanu.. idakidakku varum
> tinju nte posts rajni padangal pole aanu.. vannaal vannath thanne aanu
> 
> quality > quantity


Veendum mass  :Giveup:

----------


## ACME

@GangsteR @GaniThalapathi trailer evdraaa  :rambo:  :Vedi:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> @GangsteR @GaniThalapathi trailer evdraaa


Poyi PK kanu...fdfs....appo kanum trailer

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Oru show yude idayil ethenkilum padathinte trailer randu thavana kanichittundo? Atleast oru thavana PK yude ella centrelum ella showkum kanichal thanne nalla impact kittum openingnu.....


kick kaanaan poyappol bang bang thudakkathilum interval num undayirunu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 130Cr TN... 70Crore Overseas... 50Crore AP... 25Cr Kerala... 20Crore ROI... 15Crore Karnataka...
> Ingane Aayrkkum Calculations... 300Crore Plus Aayallooo...


ithu without Hindi alle.....

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> kick kaanaan poyappol bang bang thudakkathilum interval num undayirunu


Athu operator trailer ittonnulla doubt karanam onnude ittathayirikum  :Vandivittu:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> engane anennu onnu explain cheyamo....


tamil 200cr +
telugu 75cr+ 
hindi   25cr+

minimum nokkiyaal thanne 300 varum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 130Cr TN... 70Crore Overseas... 50Crore AP... 25Cr Kerala... 20Crore ROI... 15Crore Karnataka...
> Ingane Aayrkkum Calculations... 300Crore Plus Aayallooo...


 :Giveup: 
alla pinna

avsanam ithinokke appuram aayirikum  :Band:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

@tinjuJISHNU......PK yude koode ennu parayumbo ithu fimnte projection packagil (ufo qube pxd) pedumo? Means ithu automatic ayittano allathe theatre operator prathyekam idunnathalle?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> tamil 200cr +telugu 75cr+ hindi   25cr+minimum nokkiyaal thanne 300 varum


Marketing plans oke workout ayal hindi 25cr nu mele oke pokum....but ethra wom vannalum vikraminu northilonnum ottum market illallo...athanu preshnam....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ithu without Hindi alle.....


ww aanu udesichirikkunnath.. ezhuthi vannappol ingane aayathaa  :Sarcastic Hand: 
aalukal tamil mathram aanenkilo ennu karuthathirikkaan aanu bracket il telugu koodi koduthath  :Sarcastic Hand: 

sorry.. krish post aanalle udesichath.. hmm ath w/o hindi

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Marketing plans oke workout ayal hindi 25cr nu mele oke pokum....but ethra wom vannalum vikraminu northilonnum ottum market illallo...athanu preshnam....


aparichit nu kure fans und.. tv il kandu kidungiyavar.. 
pinne social media support undallo... endhiran time nekkal..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> @tinjuJISHNU......PK yude koode ennu parayumbo ithu fimnte projection packagil (ufo qube pxd) pedumo? Means ithu automatic ayittano allathe theatre operator prathyekam idunnathalle?


ente arivil ithellaam koodi package aanu.. automatic aayi varum..

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> aparichit nu kure fans und.. tv il kandu kidungiyavar.. pinne social media support undallo... endhiran time nekkal..


But teaserlum avar emphasise cheythath 'director of robot' n ' an arr musical' mathram

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> But teaserlum avar emphasise cheythath 'director of robot' n ' an arr musical' mathram


avark hindustani , aparichit and robot ennenkilum kodukkamayirunu.. 
aparichit theater run valare mosham aayathu kondum aakaam.. oru pakshe ARR aayirunenkil chelappo vyathasam vannaane

----------


## Viru

> Marketing plans oke workout ayal hindi 25cr nu mele oke pokum....but ethra wom vannalum vikraminu northilonnum ottum market illallo...athanu preshnam....


Padam kidu anel athyavisham nalla collection oke kittum hindiyil ninum

dhanushinte 1st bollywood padam WW 100cr eduthirunu so market onum athra valya factor alla athum shankar ullapol

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Padam kidu anel athyavisham nalla collection oke kittum hindiyil ninumdhanushinte 1st bollywood padam WW 100cr eduthirunu so market onum athra valya factor alla athum shankar ullapol


Dhanushinu aa kolaveri song northil nalla attention kittiyirunnu.....But vikram.....Ravanil ullathu ee vikram aanennu polum chilappo normal audiences nu onnum ariyunnundavila.....pinne as tinju says social media plays a big role now...athu oru impact undakum...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Padam kidu anel athyavisham nalla collection oke kittum hindiyil ninum
> 
> dhanushinte 1st bollywood padam WW 100cr eduthirunu so market onum athra valya factor alla athum shankar ullapol


sambavam maryadhak market cheythaal enthenkilum okke sambavippikkaam.. 
pinne dhanush padam pure hindi padam aayirunu.. athumayi compare cheyyenda..
angane aanenkil kaho naa pyar hai varumbol hrithik nu fans illaayirunnallo ennokke parayam

----------


## Jo Johnson

> sambavam maryadhak market cheythaal enthenkilum okke sambavippikkaam.. 
> pinne dhanush padam pure hindi padam aayirunu.. athumayi compare cheyyenda..
> angane aanenkil kaho naa pyar hai varumbol hrithik nu fans illaayirunnallo ennokke parayam


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

Hindiyil south flavored films adhikam pratheekshikanillenkilum Iku njan oru 50Cr ok innathe avasthayil pratheekshikunnund.....!

----------


## Viru

> sambavam maryadhak market cheythaal enthenkilum okke sambavippikkaam.. 
> pinne dhanush padam pure hindi padam aayirunu.. athumayi compare cheyyenda..
> angane aanenkil kaho naa pyar hai varumbol hrithik nu fans illaayirunnallo ennokke parayam


njan ithum 100 cr edukum ennala paranje enalum athyavisham nalla colletion oke kittum vere valya bollywood biggies onum illel

Pine vikrathine kurachenkilum peare kanum northil pacha pidichilenkilum Raavanum,davidum okke veruthe iragiyirunu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Hindiyil south flavored films adhikam pratheekshikanillenkilum Iku njan oru 50Cr ok innathe avasthayil pratheekshikunnund.....!


50cr illenki niraasha aanu.. hindi version ww 150cr gross enkilum maryadhak market cheythaal kittum..
shanker padam irakkumbo paramavadhi bolly heroine + pattiyaal oru major bolly hero presence urappakkanam.. collxn double aakum..

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Hindiyil south flavored films adhikam pratheekshikanillenkilum Iku njan oru 50Cr ok innathe avasthayil pratheekshikunnund.....!


Ippo mikka hindi movie channelslum ippo south film dubbed aanu 90% kanikunnathu....mainly telugu n tamil...pinne kurachu kannada yum nammude malayalavum....nalla rating kittunnathu kondavumallo ee akramam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> njan ithum 100 cr edukum ennala paranje enalum athyavisham nalla colletion oke kittum vere valya bollywood biggies onum illel
> 
> Pine vikrathine kurachenkilum peare kanum northil pacha pidichilenkilum Raavanum,davidum okke veruthe iragiyirunu


ravan and aparichit nokkiyaal mathi.. david south il polum aarum ariyilla

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 50cr illenki niraasha aanu.. hindi version ww 150cr gross enkilum maryadhak market cheythaal kittum..shanker padam irakkumbo paramavadhi bolly heroine + pattiyaal oru major bolly hero presence urappakkanam.. collxn double aakum..


Upen patelu pakaram kurachu koodi oru live present ulla oral aarunnenkil pinnem kuzhappamillarunnu

----------


## Viru

> Ippo mikka hindi movie channelslum ippo south film dubbed aanu 90% kanikunnathu....mainly telugu n tamil...pinne kurachu kannada yum *nammude malayalavum*....nalla rating kittunnathu kondavumallo ee akramam


vande mataram allae  :Laughing:  maxil eppozhum kanikum

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 50cr illenki niraasha aanu.. hindi version ww 150cr gross enkilum maryadhak market cheythaal kittum..
> shanker padam irakkumbo paramavadhi bolly heroine + pattiyaal oru major bolly hero presence urappakkanam.. collxn double aakum..


Ee speculationsum calculationsum onnum veruthe aavaathirunnal mathiyayirunnu.....Oru adipan padam aavanee I.....!

----------


## xeon

> gangster nte posts asif aliyude padam pole aanu.. idakidakku varum
> tinju nte posts rajni padangal pole aanu.. vannaal vannath thanne aanu
> 
> quality > quantity


What a fantastic punch  :Cool:

----------


## xeon

> tamil 200cr +
> telugu 75cr+ 
> hindi   25cr+
> 
> minimum nokkiyaal thanne 300 varum


China 100 cr

----------


## Don Mathew

Innum vannilla.... :Silsila:

----------


## Perumthachan

> Padam kidu anel athyavisham nalla collection oke kittum hindiyil ninum
> 
> dhanushinte 1st bollywood padam WW 100cr eduthirunu so market onum athra valya factor alla athum shankar ullapol


Raanjhana oru romantic padam aayirunnu. ithu angane alla. ithinte beauty and the beast storyline North il click aavumennu enikku thonnunnilla. 
poraanjittu, Raanjhanayil Sonam Kapoor aayirunnu heroine. athinte title song nu nalla response aayirunnu. athinte dilaogue promos nalla response aayirunnu.

----------


## kandahassan

:Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## K K R

Hindi Version nu 50CR aano expectations??  :Laughing:  ..Korechu budhimuttayirikkum

----------


## kandahassan

> Hindi Version nu 50CR aano expectations??  ..Korechu budhimuttayirikkum


35 crore anu ente expectation athum kidu reports vannal mathram  :Ahupinne:

----------


## kandahassan

Trailer innu night 7 pm nu undennu facebookil orupadu status kandu  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## jobsp90

> tamil 200cr +
> telugu 75cr+ 
> hindi   25cr+
> 
> minimum nokkiyaal thanne 300 varum


Engane aanu tamil 200cr kittunathu????what all it includes???Can you pls explain??

----------


## jobsp90

> Trailer innu night 7 pm nu undennu facebookil orupadu status kandu


Adutha badai......kelkaan nalla rasamundu...

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Engane aanu tamil 200cr kittunathu????what all it includes???Can you pls explain??


nee theerneda theernnu :Laughing:

----------


## jobsp90

ee padam ethu english padathinte copi adi aano???

----------


## ACME

> ee padam ethu english padathinte copi adi aano???


Trailer polum vannilla..appozha  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jobsp90

> nee theerneda theernnu


Enthai????

----------


## jobsp90

overseas collection ethra kaanum???any idea???

----------


## jobsp90

Eeshwara innu irangane trailer.................................... :Band:

----------


## xeon

> overseas collection ethra kaanum???any idea???


Overseas oru 100 cr.. 

Pinne china separate territory aayi aanu kootunne. Near 100 cr from china..

Bhaakki 300 cr from INDIA alone... angane 500 cr.  Thus reaches the Tinju Cr

----------


## jobsp90

100 cr kittumo?????

----------


## jobsp90

wait n see for the trailer..................

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Engane aanu tamil 200cr kittunathu????what all it includes???Can you pls explain??


TN 130... 70Cr From Kerala, Karnataka,ROI & Overseas...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Engane aanu tamil 200cr kittunathu????what all it includes???Can you pls explain??


valare simple aanu.. oru sadharana tamil big film aaya kathi 125cr vannu.. pinne I kku 200cr nu mele varum ennullath parayanundo ?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> China 100 cr


kittumo ?  :Ahupinne:  enkil  :Giveup: 

parayan pattilla.. japan il muthu pole aayaal  :Band:

----------


## xeon

> kittumo ?  enkil 
> 
> parayan pattilla.. japan il muthu pole aayaal


Hmm kittum kittum.. japaninnum kittum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Raanjhana oru romantic padam aayirunnu. ithu angane alla. *ithinte beauty and the beast storyline North il click aavumennu enikku thonnunnilla.* 
> poraanjittu, Raanjhanayil Sonam Kapoor aayirunnu heroine. athinte title song nu nalla response aayirunnu. athinte dilaogue promos nalla response aayirunnu.


 :Sarcastic Hand:  iyaale kond thottu.

pinne

racism  :Badpc: 

beauty and the beast south cliche aanennalle udesikkunnath  :Adhupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 35 crore anu ente expectation athum kidu reports vannal mathram


ww gross 50cr aanu minimum pratheeksha.. PK yude oppam trailer undenkil athenkilum nadannirikum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ee padam ethu english padathinte copi adi aano???


malayalam padathinte copy aanu.. ponnapuram kotta.. karadi balakalolsavam nadathunna padam.

ini ithinte english undo ennariyilla

----------


## kandahassan

Enthiranil professor bora yude role pole ayirikkum I yil suresh gopiyude doctarude character  :Ahupinne: 

Main villain upan Patel thanne  :Band:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> malayalam padathinte copy aanu.. ponnapuram kotta.. karadi balakalolsavam nadathunna padam.
> 
> ini ithinte english undo ennariyilla


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

*Will it be Ajith or Rajinikanth for Shankar's Next Project?*

Even as Shankar's magnum opus "I" is yet to hit
screens, there has been a lot of buzz
surrounding the director's next project.



Shankar is known for making films with
grandeur and the director has a fantastic track
record of hit films. He has worked with some of
the biggest stars in the Tamil film industry
including Rajinikanth, Kamal Haasan, Vijay and
Vikram. There are always huge expectations
from his films even before they go on floors.
For the last few weeks, there has been a huge
buzz as to who will team up with Shankar for
his next project. Speculations are rife that the
director is keen to start the sequel to his 2010-
blockbuster flick "Endhiran" with Rajinikanth.
Recently, there were rumours doing the rounds
that Shankar narrated "Endhiran 2" and
another story to Rajinikanth. Sources have said
that the superstar might be okay the second one
in which he will get to play a dual role – as the
hero and the villain -- reported Sify . However,
there is no official confirmation in this regard.
It is also being said that Shankar has written a
fresh script for Ajith and might team up with
the actor if Rajinikanth does not give his nod
for his project. If the director teams up with
Ajith, it will be their first time together.
As of now, there is no official word on
Shankar's next project. The director is waiting
for the release of "I," which is slated to hit the
screens on 9 January. He is expected to
announce his next film only after the release of
"I."
On the other hand, Ajith is busy with Gautham
Menon's "Yennai Arindhaal," which is
confirmed for Pongal release. The film, touted
to be an action thriller, will have Ajith playing
the role of a police officer. The shooting of
"Yennai Arindhaal" is in its last leg and is
expected to be wrapped up soon. After
completing the film, Ajith will join hands with
"Siruthai" Siva for a new film. Details about the
film's cast and crew are yet to be revealed.

----------


## Perumthachan

> ee padam ethu english padathinte copi adi aano???


Beauty and the Beast
The Phantom of the Opera

----------


## GangsteR

* EXCLUSIVE POSTER*

----------


## GangsteR

> Beauty and the Beast
> The Phantom of the Opera


padam irangum munnae teerumanicho

----------


## GangsteR

*Shankar's 'I' achieves another first for a Tamil film
Dec 18, 2014
The trailer of one of the most anticipated movies of recent
times, ‘I’ , which was earlier rumoured to release a couple of
days back, is finally set to release tomorrow. The Hindi
version of the trailer will be screened at theatres all across
the world, along with Aamir Khan’s PK (releasing tomorrow
the world over).
Also, the superhit teaser of ‘I’ will be attached along with the
fantasy drama sequel ‘The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five
Armies‘ all over North America in over 4500 screens. This is
definitely a first for a Tamil film.
Now coming to the most important and awaited Tamil trailer
of ‘I’, the trailer can be released any time today. We are
waiting for the exact time of the release from team ‘I’.*

----------


## GangsteR

Trailer out anytime today!!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Shankar's 'I' achieves another first for a Tamil film
> Dec 18, 2014
> The trailer of one of the most anticipated movies of recent
> times, ‘I’ , which was earlier rumoured to release a couple of
> days back, is finally set to release tomorrow. The Hindi
> version of the trailer will be screened at theatres all across
> the world, along with Aamir Khan’s PK (releasing tomorrow
> the world over).
> Also, the superhit teaser of ‘I’ will be attached along with the
> ...


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Perumthachan

> padam irangum munnae teerumanicho


aa paranja padangalokke pande irangiyathaa. B&B 1983. Phantom last version irangiyathu 2004.

----------


## GangsteR

AR Rahman completes work on Shankar's I
Shankar's magnum opus "I" is one of the hugely anticipated
film. AR Rahman has completed the BGM and mixing work.
The film is gearing up for Pongal release.
The movie stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles.
AR Rahman scores the music. The movie is produced by
Aascar Films.

----------


## GangsteR

> aa paranja padangalokke pande irangiyathaa. B&B 1983. Phantom last version irangiyathu 2004.


njan paranjathu I dae karyamanu... padatintae theme polum purathu vittilla, atinu munpae copy aanennu urapichu allae

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram does it again
‘Chiyaan’ Vikram has always been adored for his choice of
scripts and the level of dedication he puts to do justice to
the characters.
Right from ‘Sethu’ to ‘I’, Vikram has come a long way and
enjoys a huge fan base who are in awe of his perseverance
and involvement.
The star’s upcoming movie ‘I’ is ready to hit the theatres in
early January and the roles donned by Vikram in the movie
has added to the anticipation of the movie buffs.
Now, a recent picture of Vikram has gone viral in the social
networking sites. The picture which is said to be clicked
during ‘I’ shoot features a lean Vikram waiting to get ready
for the shoot.
Vikram’s devotion towards his work has garnered him huge
respect and the actor has also been compared with
Hollywood actor Christian Bale who stuns audience by
transforming his body according to the character’s
requirement.
It is to be noted that Vikram is donning the roles of a body
builder, a model, very lean hunchback and a beast in 'I' and
each of the roles requires the actor to alter his body weight.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> njan paranjathu I dae karyamanu... padatintae theme polum purathu vittilla, atinu munpae copy aanennu urapichu allae


ponnapuram kotta thanne aanu. no doubt

----------


## kandahassan

> * EXCLUSIVE POSTER*


Merasalayitan song still anallo  :Band: 

Amy  :Yahoo:

----------


## Munaf ikka

poster thani thattikkoottu....... :Doh:

----------


## jobsp90

> poster thani thattikkoottu.......


poster entha kuzhappam????????Ithi koodathil wat do you expect???

----------


## jobsp90

> padam irangum munnae teerumanicho


Innu trailer release aavumo?????veruthe chumma dialogue adikkallu...........

----------


## jobsp90

can't wait to see.............................. :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Innu trailer release aavumo?????veruthe chumma dialogue adikkallu...........


as usual on the way ....

----------


## anupkerb1

trailer vanoo...atleast anniyan trailer enkilum venduu vidarnuu....

----------


## anupkerb1

> * EXCLUSIVE POSTER*


ee Enfield petrol tank evide ayitu varum ??? :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> trailer vanoo...atleast anniyan trailer enkilum venduu vidarnuu....


Teaser n making video kandu talkalam samtripti aaku

----------


## GangsteR

> ee Enfield petrol tank evide ayitu varum ???


ithu bike morph aayi amy aakunna song scene aanu

----------


## anupkerb1

> ithu bike morph aayi amy aakunna song scene aanu


enalum petrol tank kanunilalooo .... spedmter und fuel metr und...petrol tank evide ??

----------


## GangsteR

> enalum petrol tank kanunilalooo .... spedmter und fuel metr und...petrol tank evide ??


randennam undu..speedometrintae tazhae nokku

----------


## lalnivas

There is a rumor that I might get delayed to May because of Bhoologom Delay.Same production company thane anu .Some financial issues related to it.Confirmed alla.. just a rumor.

----------


## jobsp90

> Teaser n making video kandu talkalam samtripti aaku


teaser ippol thanne oru 100 vattam kandittundu....making oru 10 times....

----------


## anupkerb1

> randennam undu..speedometrintae tazhae nokku


athu tane aarnoo tank..bt aa tank thurakan ulaa sudapii kanunilalooo..eniku petrol adikanam  :Vandivittu:

----------


## michael

> There is a rumor that I might get delayed to May because of Bhoologom Delay.Same production company thane anu .Some financial issues related to it.Confirmed alla.. just a rumor.


sathyam aavennae angenae aanel naatil padam kaanaam........

----------


## jobsp90

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  .......trailer releasing today @ 7pm............. countdown 3.5 hrs..............

----------


## michael

> .......trailer releasing today @ 7pm............. countdown 3.5 hrs..............


uappaaano...........

----------


## GangsteR

> teaser ippol thanne oru 100 vattam kandittundu....making oru 10 times....


athu polae oru vattam koodi kaanu ....apol ettum

----------


## GangsteR

> athu tane aarnoo tank..bt aa tank thurakan ulaa sudapii kanunilalooo..eniku petrol adikanam


ee tank turakkaan pattilla..madi in USA

----------


## GangsteR

> .......trailer releasing today @ 7pm............. countdown 3.5 hrs..............


mmm nadannathu tannae

----------


## jobsp90

> mmm nadannathu tannae


ya ya ya ya :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## jobsp90

> athu polae oru vattam koodi kaanu ....apol ettum


trailer irakku......... wait cheythu maduthu...

----------


## jobsp90

ini 3 hrs koodi................

----------


## GangsteR

It is Pongal for sure: Team 'I' confirms release
IndiaGlitz [Thursday, December 18, 2014]


After playing hide and seek with the trailer release, the
team ‘I’ has released a brand new HD poster for the
movie with the tag – Pongal Release on it. There were
so much of confusion whether ‘I’ would take part in the
Pongal release because of its never ending post
production works, but the inside reports say that the
movie is ready and it will go for Censor certification in a
day or two. A grand Pongal treat is getting ready for the
fans of Vikram and Shankar.

----------


## jobsp90

"Ai" nte koode ettu muttan vere ethokke films undu for pongal????????

----------


## Mohanlal Is Reloaded

*Ennei arinthaal thanne top, pinne Komban, pinne Kaakki Sattai. Aampalai muttaan maathrulla onnalla*

----------


## Ferno

> 


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> "Ai" nte koode ettu muttan vere ethokke films undu for pongal????????


Yennai Arindhaal, Komban, Ambala, Kakki Sattai

----------


## jobsp90

ini 1:30 manikoor bhaki for the trailer...........................................  ..................... :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Kolly Buzz @ KollyBuzz 
#I trailer releasing today, expected anytime from
now. #ITrailer .

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
Highly anticipated #Itrailer will release tonite around
10pm on @YouTube

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
#Itrailer will give u some idea abt da story, of-course
grand visuals, #Chiyaan #Vikram 's multiple get-ups
& @iamAmyJackson 's dance steps..

----------


## Jo Johnson

Hmm.....ketitund ketitund.... :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

> ini 1:30 manikoor bhaki for the trailer...........................................  .....................


Onnara manikoorinullil trailer vannilel  :Kettoda:  :Kettoda:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

* Most anticipated#Itrailertonight! Hopefully this time they release on time* 

 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Daniel John

:Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## KulFy

Varumallo alle

----------


## kandahassan

> * Most anticipated#Itrailertonight! Hopefully this time they release on time*


Gani  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Gani


Tomorrow Hindi trailer Confirm anu..So Today night 90% Tamil Trailer Cheyum...

----------


## Nithz

‪#‎i‬ Censor Result Came as UA !
It is tough for Big Budget Movies

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ‪#‎i‬ Censor Result Came as UA !It is tough for Big Budget Movies


*U/A Ano......*

----------


## Nithz

I Trailer Tonight @ 10 Pm Sharp Confirmed

----------


## KRRISH2255

Trailer @ 10 PM...  :Giveup:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Few Hours To Go....*

----------


## kandahassan

U /A vannal box office collection kurayumo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> U /A vannal box office collection kurayumo


Tax Exception Kitila...so Nalla oru Amount Tax ayi pokum.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

So Ini Enne Theri Vilikanda...Trailer Coming

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

*•Aascar Film•° @Aascars 23m
Hold Your Breath! At 10 PM tonight the
Theatrical Trailer of 'I' will be up at...*

https://www.youtube.com/user/AascarsTv

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Tomorrow Hindi trailer Confirm anu..So Today night 90% Tamil Trailer Cheyum...


PK innu evideyum irangilla ?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KulFy

2 more hours for the 2 min trailer

----------


## ALEXI

> *•Aascar Film•° @Aascars 23m
> Hold Your Breath! At 10 PM tonight the
> Theatrical Trailer of 'I' will be up at...*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/AascarsTv


Hoyyara hoyyaa hoyy  :Clap:

----------


## akshaycool

appo innu 10 manik varumennu confirm aayalleeeee  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

Pottatae bellaari bombukal  :Band:

----------


## jobsp90

From 10pm onwards ARMAADHAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> Pottatae bellaari bombukal


Jagadam kigadam thakathrikritham  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

SG annan's mass look...waiting

----------


## kandahassan

> SG annan's mass look...waiting


Trailer I'll enkilum kaanikkumo entho  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Ferno

Trailer inundale...Waitingg  :cheers:  SG annane kaanichal mathiyarnu...  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

3 mints trailer aanu...suresh gopi undaakum....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

kola waiting

----------


## mujthaba

> kola waiting


kollaakola waiting  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Ferno

> 3 mints trailer aanu...suresh gopi undaakum....


2min ale  :Confused:

----------


## Don Mathew

Innenkilum vallathum nadakumo... :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

> kola waiting


Veruthe irikkanda....aa kolayil ninnum kurachu pazham parichu thinnodirunno  :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Innenkilum vallathum nadakumo...


innu vannillenkil njan ee forum vidum  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> Veruthe irikkanda....aa kolayil ninnum kurachu pazham parichu thinnodirunno


sorry ithil pazham illa

----------


## kandahassan

> sorry ithil pazham illa


Pazham illathe enthu kola  :Kettoda:

----------


## Ferno

> innu vannillenkil njan ee forum vidum


 :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> innu vannillenkil njan ee forum vidum


I trailer innu veno ?  :Adhupinne:  madhurichitt irakkaanum kaychitt thuppanum vayyatha avastha aayalllo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> sorry ithil pazham illa


ningal uddeshicha kola alla

----------


## GangsteR

> I trailer innu veno ?  madhurichitt irakkaanum kaychitt thuppanum vayyatha avastha aayalllo


enthu patti...

----------


## kandahassan

Shooooooo....I trailer kandal story pidi kittum ille  :Doh: 

Teaser ippol irakkiyal mathiyarunnu...story arinjal pinne kaanumpol athra impact undavilla..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> enthu patti...


forum vidum ennu paranjillaayiruno  :Biggrin:

----------


## GangsteR

> forum vidum ennu paranjillaayiruno


oh anganae...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Innu vannillelum nale big screenil kanamallo... :Clap:   :Clap:  ( ini athum pattippano?)

----------


## GangsteR

I trailer will be released tonight:Shankar
The 2 minute trailer of Vikram’s Shankar directed I is all set to be
release tonight in the official You Tube channel of Aascar Films.
Shankar tweeted: Hi everyone, u can watch #I two minutes trailer by 10pm tonight
Aascar Films will also be releasing the 2 mins Hindi trailer
of I with Aamir Khan’s PK so that it will get the much
needed reach in North India.
We also hear that the new trailer will also be shown in about
4500 screens in North America along with the Peter
Jackson’s Hobbit Trilogy: The Battle of the Five Armies.
Directed by Shankar, I has Vikram and Amy Jackson in the
lead. Meanwhile, we hear that team I will kick start the
promotions by last week of December. Sources say that the
team is planning to visit Kerala, Karnataka, Andhra and
North India for promotions.

----------


## GangsteR

> Innu vannillelum nale big screenil kanamallo...  ( ini athum pattippano?)


innu varum...shankar and Aascar confirmed

----------


## anupkerb1

Shankar
56 minutes ago
Hi everyone, u can watch #I *two minutes trailer by 10pm tonigh*t at
https://www.youtube.com/user/AascarsTv

 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:  :Band:  :Band: 
@Laleattan @Manoj @Don Mathew @kunjumon @Kashinathan @Jo Johnson @KulFy @PEACE THRU WAR @chinju01 @tinjuJISHNU @David Billa @KRRISH2255 @AjinKrishna @Balram @TWIST @yodha007 @JIGSAW @Mayavi 369 @MALABARI @SUDHI @kireedam @abcdmachan @mukkuvan @JJK @Chirakkal Sreehari @MHP369 @Aattiprackel Jimmy @Frankenstein @K K R @MVP @maryland @Brother @ACHOOTTY @ballu @yash @GaniThalapathi @Gopikrishnan @dipu10 @wayanadan @Vigathakumaran @kandahassan @xeon @plk @Shivettan @SadumoN @singam @Spunky @Viru @Dylan @Digambaran @ThaLaPathi @Bunny @National Star @jawoose @kumar @ACME @visakh r @OxY @kevin @sherlock holmess @Munaf ikka @KHILADI @baazigar89 @sethuramaiyer @sreeoman @Iyyer The Great @Madhavanunni @KingOfKings @Iam RMU @ULTIMATE STAR @Paapi8thstd @POKIRI @Flackyz @ITV @michael @loudspeaker @rtrtrt @saamy @arunkp @firecrown @nmaks @Jaisonjyothi @sankarsanadh @EK rules @Nithz @KeralaVarma @josemon17 @PRINCE @Deewana @KoLLaM ShA @amarnath @avd @iddivettu shamsu @Ravi Tharagan @solomon joseph @BangaloreaN @manuarjun @bens @STRANGER @Spark @AnWaR @PaandyNaattu Thangam @moviebuff @Gafoorkadosth @Saathan @JabbaR @LALIKKA @RAM KOLLAM @Yuvaa @Saaradhi @anupkerb1 @Naradhan @KARNAN @NANBAN @AslaN @Karikamuri Shanmugan @pammuty @ALEXI @SAM369 @veecee @ghostrider999 @PunchHaaji @san @ikka @kannan @karthi007 @Bilalikka Rules @Ava @rajivnedungadi @mallufan @VIJAYASURYA @Kocherukkan @nryn @jeeva @manuarjun @Perumthachan @Rachu @Hari @Kareem @abhimallu @CHAKOCHI @teegy @sha @LOLan @sirius @Jamesbond007 @Daniel John @Eazy04 @gldnstar @4EVER @Janapriyan @MEGASTAR ROCKS @moovybuf @Reporter @classic @MANNADIAR @dQwellwisher @Hari Jith @sachinlal @ParamasivaM @aneesh mohanan @HighnesS @Jishnu Anand @indi commandos @J Square @Mr Pokkiri @MeoW @sachin @Ferno @ikkafan @ClubAns @praviatfk @Jenny @B I L A L @kannur Raja @kidureports @Usthad Parameshwaran @suneeth @The Extremist @Kingmaker @Inspector Balram @Aasai Nayakan @rambho @mujthaba @Guruji @renjuus @BIGBrother @KOBRA @Hail @Moviebuff369 @ikkafan @sHaNkER LaL @jackramsey @thom @izubair@rajaips @Android @Acharya

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> I trailer will be released tonight:Shankar
> The 2 minute trailer of Vikram’s Shankar directed I is all set to be
> release tonight in the official You Tube channel of Aascar Films.
> Shankar tweeted: Hi everyone, u can watch #I two minutes trailer by 10pm tonight
> Aascar Films will also be releasing the 2 mins Hindi trailer
> of I with Aamir Khan’s PK so that it will get the much
> needed reach in North India.
> We also hear that the new trailer will also be shown in about
> 4500 screens in North America along with the Peter
> ...


 :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## anupkerb1

Innu N8 mikathum FK server adichu pokummm :Badpc:  :Badday:

----------


## kandahassan

> Innu N8 mikathum FK server adichu pokummm


Harry  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Waiting for the mass look of SG annan :Bigboss:

----------


## Ferno

> Shankar
> 56 minutes ago
> Hi everyone, u can watch #I *two minutes trailer by 10pm tonigh*t at
> https://www.youtube.com/user/AascarsTv
> 
> 
> @Laleattan @Manoj @Don Mathew @kunjumon @Kashinathan @Jo Johnson @KulFy @PEACE THRU WAR @chinju01 @tinjuJISHNU @David Billa @KRRISH2255 @AjinKrishna @Balram @TWIST @yodha007 @JIGSAW @Mayavi 369 @MALABARI @SUDHI @kireedam @abcdmachan @mukkuvan @JJK @Chirakkal Sreehari @MHP369 @Aattiprackel Jimmy @Frankenstein @K K R @MVP @maryland @Brother @ACHOOTTY @ballu @yash @GaniThalapathi @Gopikrishnan @dipu10 @wayanadan @Vigathakumaran @kandahassan @xeon @plk @Shivettan @SadumoN @singam @Spunky @Viru @Dylan @Digambaran @ThaLaPathi @Bunny @National Star @jawoose @kumar @ACME @visakh r @OxY @kevin @sherlock holmess @Munaf ikka @KHILADI @baazigar89 @sethuramaiyer @sreeoman @Iyyer The Great @Madhavanunni @KingOfKings @Iam RMU @ULTIMATE STAR @Paapi8thstd @POKIRI @Flackyz @ITV @michael @loudspeaker @rtrtrt @saamy @arunkp @firecrown @nmaks @Jaisonjyothi @sankarsanadh @EK rules @Nithz @KeralaVarma @josemon17 @PRINCE @Deewana @KoLLaM ShA @amarnath @avd @iddivettu shamsu @Ravi Tharagan @solomon joseph @BangaloreaN @manuarjun @bens @STRANGER @Spark @AnWaR @PaandyNaattu Thangam @moviebuff @Gafoorkadosth @Saathan @JabbaR @LALIKKA @RAM KOLLAM @Yuvaa @Saaradhi @anupkerb1 @Naradhan @KARNAN @NANBAN @AslaN @Karikamuri Shanmugan @pammuty @ALEXI @SAM369 @veecee @ghostrider999 @PunchHaaji @san @ikka @kannan @karthi007 @Bilalikka Rules @Ava @rajivnedungadi @mallufan @VIJAYASURYA @Kocherukkan @nryn @jeeva @manuarjun @Perumthachan @Rachu @Hari @Kareem @abhimallu @CHAKOCHI @teegy @sha @LOLan @sirius @Jamesbond007 @Daniel John @Eazy04 @gldnstar @4EVER @Janapriyan @MEGASTAR ROCKS @moovybuf @Reporter @classic @MANNADIAR @dQwellwisher @Hari Jith @sachinlal @ParamasivaM @aneesh mohanan @HighnesS @Jishnu Anand @indi commandos @J Square @Mr Pokkiri @MeoW @sachin @Ferno @ikkafan @ClubAns @praviatfk @Jenny @B I L A L @kannur Raja @kidureports @Usthad Parameshwaran @suneeth @The Extremist @Kingmaker @Inspector Balram @Aasai Nayakan @rambho @mujthaba @Guruji @renjuus @BIGBrother @KOBRA @Hail @Moviebuff369 @ikkafan @sHaNkER LaL @jackramsey @thom @izubair@rajaips @Android @Acharya


Same item tRAILER Vanitum Repeat cheytholu  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

Fk yude server room evde aanennu arkelum ariyamo ???  :Ahupinne:

----------


## kandahassan

> Waiting for the mass look of SG annan


Suresh gopi annanu ithinakathu look onnum illa...aroopi aayitulla docter role anu angerkk  :Vandivittu:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Fk yude server room evde aanennu arkelum ariyamo ???


aarkenkilum ariyaamo ennu aarkenkilum ariyamo ?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Don Mathew

> innu vannillenkil njan ee forum vidum


Kadum kai onnum cheyyaruthu... :Laughing:

----------


## Saaradhi

Waiting...  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Kadum kai onnum cheyyaruthu...


saramilla....njan pokum

----------


## GangsteR

1hr 30 min more

----------


## THOMSON

Waiting For The Fastest Two Minutes Of My Life.... :Yeye:

----------


## anupkerb1

80 minutes more :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Madssssssssss*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Sreedhar Pillai

@sri50

#Icensored, waiting 4 official confirmation of wheather it is UA or U. Release now confirmed for Pongal on Jan 9.*

----------


## HighnesS

Ethiyilleee...waitingg...

----------


## KulFy

1 hour......

----------


## Ferno

60min to go...waitinggg  :Yeye:

----------


## Gopikrishnan

innenganum vannillel...  :Angry:

----------


## mujthaba

> innenganum vannillel...


gangster bro  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Viru

> innenganum vannillel...


Inn varum shankarettan muth aan  :Alucard:

----------


## GangsteR

> gangster bro


shankar annan paranju..athu mathi

----------


## nmaks

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## Nithz

pattiche aascar team vere public opinion video ittu views koottunne :D :D

i think they are trying to check the people online to see the trailer

----------


## Manoj

> Shankar
> 56 minutes ago
> Hi everyone, u can watch #I *two minutes trailer by 10pm tonigh*t at
> https://www.youtube.com/user/AascarsTv
> 
> 
> @Laleattan @Manoj @Don Mathew @kunjumon @Kashinathan @Jo Johnson @KulFy @PEACE THRU WAR @chinju01 @tinjuJISHNU @David Billa @KRRISH2255 @AjinKrishna @Balram @TWIST @yodha007 @JIGSAW @Mayavi 369 @MALABARI @SUDHI @kireedam @abcdmachan @mukkuvan @JJK @Chirakkal Sreehari @MHP369 @Aattiprackel Jimmy @Frankenstein @K K R @MVP @maryland @Brother @ACHOOTTY @ballu @yash @GaniThalapathi @Gopikrishnan @dipu10 @wayanadan @Vigathakumaran @kandahassan @xeon @plk @Shivettan @SadumoN @singam @Spunky @Viru @Dylan @Digambaran @ThaLaPathi @Bunny @National Star @jawoose @kumar @ACME @visakh r @OxY @kevin @sherlock holmess @Munaf ikka @KHILADI @baazigar89 @sethuramaiyer @sreeoman @Iyyer The Great @Madhavanunni @KingOfKings @Iam RMU @ULTIMATE STAR @Paapi8thstd @POKIRI @Flackyz @ITV @michael @loudspeaker @rtrtrt @saamy @arunkp @firecrown @nmaks @Jaisonjyothi @sankarsanadh @EK rules @Nithz @KeralaVarma @josemon17 @PRINCE @Deewana @KoLLaM ShA @amarnath @avd @iddivettu shamsu @Ravi Tharagan @solomon joseph @BangaloreaN @manuarjun @bens @STRANGER @Spark @AnWaR @PaandyNaattu Thangam @moviebuff @Gafoorkadosth @Saathan @JabbaR @LALIKKA @RAM KOLLAM @Yuvaa @Saaradhi @anupkerb1 @Naradhan @KARNAN @NANBAN @AslaN @Karikamuri Shanmugan @pammuty @ALEXI @SAM369 @veecee @ghostrider999 @PunchHaaji @san @ikka @kannan @karthi007 @Bilalikka Rules @Ava @rajivnedungadi @mallufan @VIJAYASURYA @Kocherukkan @nryn @jeeva @manuarjun @Perumthachan @Rachu @Hari @Kareem @abhimallu @CHAKOCHI @teegy @sha @LOLan @sirius @Jamesbond007 @Daniel John @Eazy04 @gldnstar @4EVER @Janapriyan @MEGASTAR ROCKS @moovybuf @Reporter @classic @MANNADIAR @dQwellwisher @Hari Jith @sachinlal @ParamasivaM @aneesh mohanan @HighnesS @Jishnu Anand @indi commandos @J Square @Mr Pokkiri @MeoW @sachin @Ferno @ikkafan @ClubAns @praviatfk @Jenny @B I L A L @kannur Raja @kidureports @Usthad Parameshwaran @suneeth @The Extremist @Kingmaker @Inspector Balram @Aasai Nayakan @rambho @mujthaba @Guruji @renjuus @BIGBrother @KOBRA @Hail @Moviebuff369 @ikkafan @sHaNkER LaL @jackramsey @thom @izubair@rajaips @Android @Acharya



2 divasamayi wait cheyyunnu, innenkilum vannal mathiyayirinnu....

----------


## Ferno

> pattiche aascar team vere public opinion video ittu views koottunne :D :D
> 
> i think they are trying to check the people online to see the trailer


Pandaaram kure neram aayi chanel eduthu irikunu..kure malasia il fans video  :Mad:

----------


## anupkerb1

> 2 divasamayi wait cheyyunnu, innenkilum vannal mathiyayirinnu....


wait just 15 minutses..uploadng process

varunathu full arkoo vendi undakiyaa sadnagalll...

----------


## SAM369

20 Minutes

----------


## kandahassan

19 minutes for gangster  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Nithz

12 Minutes

----------


## GangsteR

#ITrailer - #I is not a tamil film, neither an Indian
film. But an international film which will make every
Indian to be proud of.!!!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

*Kannan ‏@TFU_Kannan  

Shankar's #I - 1st Pongal biggie censored well in advance! Got 'UA', so team planning to appeal 2 revising committee! (via @Johnsoncinepro)*

----------


## GangsteR

oru oolam illallo

----------


## kandahassan

> #ITrailer - #I is not a tamil film, neither an Indian
> film. But an international film which will make every
> Indian to be proud of.!!!


 :Blush2:   :Blush2:

----------


## GangsteR

10 mins more......

----------


## jobsp90

ollam varum mone..............wait n c..................

----------


## GangsteR

> ollam varum mone..............wait n c..................


teaser irangiya tym inganae allaarnu

----------


## Gopikrishnan

ipo add cheyendathanalo...shankarinte pagil theri vili thudangano???

----------


## Nithz

8 minutes more

----------


## Ferno

8more mins  :Band:

----------


## K K R

Kure neram aayi Aascar tv channel refresh cheythondu irikkanu..Vannillenkil aanu  :Ninte:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ipo add cheyendathanalo...shankarinte pagil theri vili thudangano???


shankar annane venda.. ravi annane vilikkaaam.. shanker annane nammuk iniyum aavashyamullatha  :Ahupinne:

----------


## SAM369

6 Minutes...

----------


## GangsteR

10 pm aayal matramae varu...wait

----------


## mujthaba

> Kure neram aayi Aascar tv channel refresh cheythondu irikkanu..Vannillenkil aanu


vannillenki ???  :Laughing:

----------


## Nithz

5 minutes More : Epic Waiting For A 2 Mins Trailer

----------


## SAM369

*Minuttukal Maathram* :Band:  :Band:

----------


## mujthaba

ithaa pottikkaan povunnu.. ippo pottum ..

----------


## K K R

> vannillenki ???


Gangster and Gani will be idal in the panji of fk  :Ninte:

----------


## kireedam

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## jobsp90

heartbeat fast aayittu adikunnu

----------


## kandahassan

Kunditham.......

----------


## mujthaba

> Gangster and Gani will be idal in the panji of fk


no no.. gangster odi rekshapedalz at 10

----------


## SAM369

*#ITrailer #Vikram #I #Ai #Shankar #ARRahman #Aascar*  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## sha

vanaaaa,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## anupkerb1

Ascart net poyii kanumm

----------


## K K R

Kola mass  :Band:  Last aayittu oru trailer nu fk yil ingane waiting undayrnnathu Gangster nu ayirnnu  :Vandivittu:

----------


## SAM369

> heartbeat fast aayittu adikunnu


Control anna

----------


## JJK

Eppo varuvo??

----------


## anupkerb1

inu vanal 1 day 20 lakhs aakendathanuu..varunilalloo pandaram ...ithoke eni road kudee anoo varunathuu

----------


## kandahassan

Vaazha kola mass  :Band:

----------


## Ferno

Eni varilee  :Neutral:  :( 1 more min  :Neutral:

----------


## mujthaba

1 minute more .......... hoooooooo

----------


## Nithz

1-5 mins angotto maran chance undu

----------


## kandahassan

Ganster  :Vandivittu:

----------


## jobsp90

eeshwara onnu vegam idu...............................................  ........

----------


## anupkerb1

Indian Std Timee alee enii :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

................

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Enthayi..........

----------


## JJK

Eppo varum..

----------


## aneesh mohanan

10.00 pm ayi

----------


## GangsteR

...................

----------


## jobsp90

5 to 10 mins ullil varum...manassu parayunnu...........

----------


## GangsteR

Mersalayitten....

----------


## K K R

10 mani aayi  :Ninte:

----------


## jobsp90

ellavarum aascar pagil undo????

----------


## JJK

Vannille,....

----------


## mujthaba

> Mersalayitten....


mandanayitten...

----------


## GangsteR

................ ...

----------


## kandahassan

Kunditham...

----------


## jobsp90

get ready stun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## K K R

> Mersalayitten....


Nee mindallu ninakk voice illa :mukesh:  :Furious:

----------


## GangsteR

wait......avarudae watchil tym aayilla

----------


## jobsp90

innu eni biriyani kittumo????

----------


## Gopikrishnan

koopp....poyi chaveda...shankerum kore ....

----------


## JJK

> wait......avarudae watchil tym aayilla


Ennenganum aakuvo?

----------


## GangsteR

1 minute more

----------


## veecee

evidedo trailer  :Furious:

----------


## kandahassan

Kunditham.....

----------


## kireedam

:Badpc:  :Badpc:

----------


## K K R

Mr.Gangu  :Ninte:

----------


## jobsp90

da aascar mone irakada

----------


## GangsteR

pcsreeram @ pcsreeram 12m
Hindi #Itrailer set to get a world wide addition along
with p.k. We will all see "# "I" and the new year of
2015 will be a memorable one.

----------


## mujthaba

ee chengayi uvsty exam kolamaakkum .........

----------


## Mayavi 369

Kandu Kidilan  :Yawn:

----------


## GangsteR

pani paalumo eeswara

----------


## JJK

Title il ulla few minutes ennad etra minutes ane??

----------


## Nithz

ippo Trailer Varum ennu paranju ( ente manassu )

----------


## Daniel John

:Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

..............

----------


## K K R

> ee chengayi uvsty exam kolamaakkum .........


Enikkum naale suppli exam aanu koppu  :Badpc:

----------


## ParamasivaM

Innu barilla.

----------


## PokkiriRaja

vallathum nadakkuo ?????

----------


## JJK

> Kandu Kidilan


Adippan, trailer enn paranjal edane...

----------


## K K R

Pages shada pade nnu maaruaanallo...Trailer ennittu veranilla  :Angry:

----------


## jobsp90

kure neraayi refresh adikunne??

----------


## kandahassan

Hoyyare hoyyare hoyyare 

Theyyaka theyyaka thom ...

----------


## anupkerb1

Asacar channel  eni report adikendi varoo

----------


## Nithz

Pattiche 

Pattiche

Aascar Nammale Pattiche

----------


## jobsp90

trailer vannilllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

evide ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ?????????????????????????????????

----------


## anupkerb1

Jyothiyum vanilaa trailer vanilaaaaaa

----------


## ITV

Avar padathinu pazhaya hype undonnu test cheyyunnatha

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Ascar annan  :Chairhit:

----------


## GangsteR

njan aascar pagil kayari teri vilikan pokunnu

----------


## Nithz

EPIC I Trailer

----------


## ITV

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uPK9Ov6Zd4

----------


## ALEXI

Trailer




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uPK9Ov6Zd4

----------


## PokkiriRaja

Ellaarum poyi kidannu urangikolooo... Ini naale 10 manikku nokkiyaal mathi...

----------


## anupkerb1

Adicheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## plk

hype undenn para punnara makkalod  :Mad:

----------


## veecee



----------


## Ferno

Gangster :vida:  :Laughing:

----------


## nmaks

:Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## anupkerb1

Hold your breath

 '' *I*  '' 2 Min Stunning Trailer   :Vedi: 





 :Band:  :Giveup:  :Band:

----------


## SAM369



----------


## jobsp90

aascar anna  :Badday:  :Badday:  :Badday:  :Badday:

----------


## SAM369

hooooooooooo :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

@Laleattan                  @Manoj             @Don Mathew                  @kunjumon                 @Kashinathan                 @Jo Johnson                  @KulFy
                   @PEACE THRU WAR          @chinju01                    @tinjuJISHNU           @David Billa                 @KRRISH2255        @AjinKrishna        @Balram                   @TWIST                   @yodha007              @JIGSAW                @Mayavi 369                @MALABARI                  @SUDHI               @kireedam       @abcdmachan               @mukkuvan              @JJK         @Chirakkal Sreehari               @MHP369       @Aattiprackel Jimmy           @Frankenstein              @K K R                @MVP               @maryland        @Brother       @ACHOOTTY       @ballu                 @yash          @GaniThalapathi           @Gopikrishnan         @dipu10                 @wayanadan                 @Vigathakumaran             @kandahassan                 @xeon                @plk                 @Shivettan               @SadumoN               @singam               @Spunky               @Viru       @Dylan       @Digambaran               @ThaLaPathi       @Bunny             @National Star       @jawoose           @kumar      @ACME               @visakh r              @OxY            @kevin               @sherlock holmess             @Munaf ikka           @KHILADI     @baazigar89             @sethuramaiyer             @sreeoman        @Iyyer The Great           @Madhavanunni           @KingOfKings        @Iam RMU             @ULTIMATE STAR            @Paapi8thstd            @POKIRI       @Flackyz        @ITV           @michael           @loudspeaker             @rtrtrt             @saamy     @arunkp      @firecrown            @nmaks        @Jaisonjyothi             @sankarsanadh      @EK rules            @Nithz         @KeralaVarma        @josemon17         @PRINCE     @Deewana         @KoLLaM ShA    @amarnath    @avd      @iddivettu shamsu          @Ravi Tharagan          @solomon joseph     @BangaloreaN         @manuarjun     @bens          @STRANGER          @Spark    @AnWaR         @PaandyNaattu Thangam         @moviebuff     @Gafoorkadosth          @Saathan      @JabbaR         @LALIKKA          @RAM KOLLAM          @Yuvaa          @Saaradhi    @anupkerb1         @Naradhan        @KARNAN         @NANBAN    @AslaN        @Karikamuri Shanmugan         @pammuty    @ALEXI         @SAM369          @veecee     @ghostrider999      @PunchHaaji      @san    @ikka      @kannan      @karthi007   @Bilalikka Rules   @Ava      @rajivnedungadi      @mallufan      @VIJAYASURYA      @Kocherukkan      @nryn     @jeeva   @Eazy04   @gldnstar  @4EVER   @Janapriyan    @MEGASTAR ROCKS    @moovybuf    @Reporter  @classic    @MANNADIAR   @Hari Jith    @sachinlal    @ParamasivaM  @aneesh mohanan   @HighnesS  @Jishnu Anand @indi commandos @J Square  @Mr Pokkiri  @MeoW  @sachin @Ferno @ikkafan @ClubAns  @praviatfk @Jenny @B I L A L  @kannur Raja  @kidureports  @Usthad Parameshwaran @suneeth  @The Extremist  @Kingmaker

----------


## firecrown

video is private  :Doh:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## veecee

polannu makkale  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## Ferno

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uPK9Ov6Zd4

----------


## nmaks



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## K K R

hd alla alle  :Furious:

----------


## Ferno

Kidueeee  :Band:

----------


## anupkerb1

1 min above 500 views
 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## palakkadans

Visual Treat coming up  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## anupkerb1

@Laleattan
@Don Mathew
@JabbaR
@kunjumon
@Kashinathan
@Jo Johnson
@KulFy
@PEACE THRU WAR
@chinju01
@tinjuJISHNU
@David Billa
@KRRISH2255
@AjinKrishna
@Balram
@TWIST @yodha007
@JIGSAW
@Mayavi 369
@MALABARI
@SUDHI
@kireedam
@abcdmachan
@mukkuvan
@JJK
@Chirakkal Sreehari
@MHP369
@Aattiprackel Jimmy
@Frankenstein
@K K R
@MVP
@maryland
@Brother
@ACHOOTTY
@ballu
@GaniThalapathi
@Gopikrishnan
@dipu10 @wayanadan
@Vigathakumaran
@kandahassan @xeon
@plk
@Shivettan
@Saathan
@SadumoN
@singam
@Spunky
@Viru
@Dylan
@ThaLaPathi
@Bunny
@National Star
@jawoose
@kumar
@Frankenstein
@Digambaran
@visakh r
@OxY
@kevin
@sherlock holmess
@Munaf ikka
@KHILADI
@baazigar89
@sethuramaiyer
@sreeoman
@Iyyer The Great
@firecrown
@Madhavanunni
@KingOfKings
@SAM369
@Iam RMU
@ULTIMATE STAR
@Paapi8thstd
@POKIRI
@Flackyz
@ITV
@michael
@loudspeaker
@rtrtrt
@saamy
@arunkp
@firecrown
@nmaks
@Jaisonjyothi
@sankarsanadh
@EK rules
@Nithz
@KeralaVarma
@Punchaaji
@josemon17
@PRINCE
@Deewana
@KoLLaM ShA
@amarnath
@avd
@iddivettu shamsu
@Ravi Tharagan
@solomon joseph
@BangaloreaN
@manuarjun
@bens
@STRANGER
@PaandyNaattu Thangam
@moviebuff
@Gafoorkadosth
@JabbaR
@TWIST
@LALIKKA
@RAM KOLLAM @Yuvaa
@Saaradhi
@anupkerb1 @Naradhan
@KARNAN
@NANBAN
@AslaN
@Karikamuri Shanmugan
@sarath k
@pammuty
@Agasthya13, @akshaycool, @arjunan, @Basil369, @BIGBrother, @Bilalikka Rules, @Bose hari, @ChalakudikaraN, @Chandakadu Vishwan, @classic, @Deewana@dingdong123, @dipu10, @Dr. sunny, @Dylan @gldnstar, @Hail, @Indhuchoodan007, @ITV, @Iyyer The Great, @izubair, @J Square, @Jo Johnson, @Josh, @kaani, @Karikamuri Shanmugan, @KARNAN, @Kashinathan, @Kingmaker, @KOBRA, @KulFy, @Lasser, @Loud speaker, @loudspeaker, @MalluSingh, @MANNADIAR, @Manoj, @manuarjun, @Mayavi 369, @Msplash9, @Naradhan, @narain, @Nischal Kumar, @Paashaanam Babu, @palakkadans, @praviatfk, @Ravi, @Ravi Tharagan, @Richard, @sadasivan, @saj123, @SAM369, @samsha22, @sethuramaiyer, @sibivincent, @singam, @sirius, @Spark, @Spartan, @THOMSON @KingOfKings @veecee @Merit@Karnan Mahadevan @Jo Johnson @chandru , @Santi , @sachin , @MalappuramMoosa , @Harry , @baadshahmian , @nettooran , @MHP369 , @anupkerb1 , @vishnugk88 , @nambiar , @kukudu , @Gafoorkadosth , @rambho , @JAWAN , @loudspeaker , @asish , @Free Thinker , @Mr.Cool , @wideeyes , @Jafo , @Spark , @san , @noonu , @amintvm , @krishnaranni , @Ultimatestar , @ZooZoo , @Naradhan @praviatfk @Observer @Flackyz @JAWAN @mmm @x-axis @wayanadan@BangaloreaN @Nischal Kumar @Free Thinker @Spark @Gafoorkadosth @THOMSON @krishnaranni @david john @sachin @wideeyes @KARNAN @Moviebuff369 @indi commandos @pnikhil007 @nambiar @baadshahmian @Kingmaker @dupe @JOYEL BAI @amintvm @ACHOOTTY @Identity @vivek achayan @Pakshmalakshan @yash@nettooran @ULTIMATE STAR @saamy @Shameer @moovybuf @Karikamuri Shanmugan @jaravind @AnWaR @michael @BIGBrother @mathayiis @kukudu @chandru@Abhinav @Vamban @vadakkan @kallan pavithran @vishnugk88 @Baazigar @Mr.Cool @Warlord @noonu @abcdmachan @Frankenstein @RJV @ajishhpm, @ajithsnair123 , @Chandakadu Vishwan , @Frankenstein , @guru , @Guruji , @Hari , @KEERIKKADAN JOSE , @Kingmaker , @Kochikaran , @LALIKKA , @Liverpool , @mallufan , @megan , @nryn , @Saaradhi, @sadasivan , @Shankarannan , @Shivan , @solomon joseph , @speedster , @The Extremist , @abhiramekm , @ALEXI , @alien , @anschikku , @Arackal Madhavanunni , @babichan, @Bahuleyan , @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan , @david john , @Don Mathew , @Drishyam , @Film Lover , @Identity , @Jaisonjyothi , @JJK , @josemon17 , @JOYEL BAI , @K K R , @kandahassan , @Lal Aradhakan , @Leader , @lolu , @MeoW , @MHP369 , @Moviebuff369 , @ParamasivaM , @PunchHaaji , @sha , @TWIST, @VadiVelu , @vivek achayan , @Abhinav , @adarshpp , @ajbryt , @Anoopknr846 , @AnWaR , @asuyalu , @B I L A L , @Baazigar , @ballu , @Boney , @chinju01 , @Chirakkal Sreehari , @dupe , @Hail , @JabbaR , @kallan pavithran , @kevin , @kiran , @MalluSingh , @melparambu , @moovybuf , @Munaf ikka, @NANBAN, @nanma, @nidhikutty , @Ottayaan , @persuader , @Reporter, @SadumoN , @The Megastar , @THOMSON , @Warlord , @yash, @Akbar Ali Khaan , @anwarkomath , @David Billa, @Hari Jith , @Irshu , @J Square , @Jishnu Anand , @nasrani , @pnikhil007 , @PRINCE, @RAM KOLLAM, @remil4remi , @sanu , @vadakkan , @veecee , @yathra @aslamrazac , @Lakkooran , @Robinhood , @Samachayan , @Wake up , @BOND , @KulFy , @CASANOVVA , @Karikamuri Shanmugan @yodha007 @Merit @Karnan Mahadevan @Jo Johnson @chandru , @Santi , @sachin , @MalappuramMoosa , @Harry , @baadshahmian , @nettooran , @MHP369 , @anupkerb1 , @vishnugk88 , @nambiar , @kukudu , @Gafoorkadosth , @rambho , @JAWAN , @loudspeaker , @asish , @Free Thinker , @Mr.Cool , @wideeyes , @Jafo , @Spark , @san , @noonu , @amintvm , @krishnaranni , @Ultimatestar , @ZooZoo , @Naradhan @praviatfk @Observer @Flackyz@JAWAN @mmm @x-axis @wayanadan @BangaloreaN @Nischal Kumar @Free Thinker @Spark @Gafoorkadosth @THOMSON @krishnaranni @david john @sachin@wideeyes @KARNAN @Moviebuff369 @indi commandos @pnikhil007 @nambiar @baadshahmian @Kingmaker @dupe @JOYEL BAI @amintvm @ACHOOTTY @Identity@vivek achayan @Pakshmalakshan @yash @nettooran @ULTIMATE STAR @saamy @Shameer @moovybuf @Karikamuri Shanmugan @jaravind @AnWaR @michael@BIGBrother @mathayiis @kukudu @chandru @Abhinav @Vamban @vadakkan @kallan pavithran @vishnugk88 @Baazigar @Mr.Cool @Warlord @noonu @abcdmachan@Frankenstein @RJV @ajishhpm, @ajithsnair123 , @Chandakadu Vishwan , @Frankenstein , @guru , @Guruji , @Hari , @KEERIKKADAN JOSE , @Kingmaker , @Kochikaran , @LALIKKA , @Liverpool , @mallufan , @megan , @nryn , @Saaradhi, @sadasivan , @Shankarannan , @Shivan , @solomon joseph , @speedster , @The Extremist , @abhiramekm , @ALEXI , @alien , @anschikku , @Arackal Madhavanunni , @babichan, @Bahuleyan , @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan , @david john , @Don Mathew , @Drishyam , @Film Lover , @Identity , @Jaisonjyothi , @JJK , @josemon17 , @JOYEL BAI , @K K R , @kandahassan , @Lal Aradhakan , @Leader , @lolu , @MeoW , @MHP369 , @Moviebuff369 , @ParamasivaM , @PunchHaaji , @sha , @TWIST, @VadiVelu , @vivek achayan , @Abhinav , @adarshpp , @ajbryt , @Anoopknr846 , @AnWaR , @asuyalu , @B I L A L , @Baazigar , @ballu , @Boney , @chinju01 , @Chirakkal Sreehari , @dupe , @Hail , @JabbaR , @kallan pavithran , @kevin , @kiran , @MalluSingh , @melparambu , @moovybuf , @Munaf ikka, @NANBAN, @nanma, @nidhikutty , @Ottayaan , @persuader , @Reporter, @SadumoN , @The Megastar , @THOMSON , @Warlord , @yash , @Akbar Ali Khaan , @anwarkomath , @David Billa, @Hari Jith , @Irshu , @J Square , @Jishnu Anand , @nasrani , @pnikhil007 , @PRINCE, @RAM KOLLAM, @remil4remi , @sanu , @vadakkan , @veecee , @yathra @aslamrazac , @Lakkooran , @Robinhood , @Samachayan , @Wake up , @BOND , @KulFy , @CASANOVVA , @Karikamuri Shanmugan , @KARNAN , @Viru @Naradhan, @solomon joseph, @wayanadan, @The Wolverine, @ULTIMATE STAR, @KaSsRottaRaN, @sirius, @KARNAN, @Chandakadu Vishwan, @Don Mathew, @TWIST, @muthalakunju, @PEACE THRU WAR, @AslaN, @KulFy, @sprint, @Spunky, @nidhikutty, @maryland, @PaRijAtHAM, @renjuus, @Namish, @ACME, @ghostrider999, @teegy, @AGNIDEVAN

----------


## ITV

Disappointing Trailer
Shankarnte usual extravaganza in action & song sequences allaathe oru special factor thonniyilla
Teaser was far well cut

----------


## Ferno

Kidueee  :Band:  BGM  :Band:  Vikram  :Yeye:

----------


## K K R

downloading..................

----------


## veecee

:Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye: 

 :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005: 

 :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## SAM369

*Excellent Trailer..Shanker annaa*

----------


## veecee

pongal nu valla vijay padam release undo  :Gathering:

----------


## plk

song sequences aanalloo kooduthalum  :Hmmm:  sg ye kanichitt polumilla
something bigger is on d way  :cheers:

----------


## gldnstar



----------


## Perumthachan

oru minute randaayi ennaallaathe ithinte teaser um trailer um thammil enthavaa vethyaasam? 
athilum bandhamillaatha kure shots kaanichirikkunnu. ithilum bandhamillaatha kure shots kaanichirikkunnu.

----------


## Ferno

Ending Spaar  :Band:

----------


## ITV

> song sequences aanalloo kooduthalum  sg ye kanichitt polumilla
> something bigger is on d way


Same, scifi aanu theme ennurappaanu
Yaathoru cluevum koduthittilla

But Shankarnte thanne prev padangalde trailer vechu compare cheyyumbol ithu nowhere aanu, oru ozhukkillaatha reethiyil adukki vecha pole
Teasernu oru flow undaayirunnu

----------


## veecee

> oru minute randaayi ennaallaathe ithinte teaser um trailer um thammil enthavaa vethyaasam? 
> athilum bandhamillaatha kure shots kaanichirikkunnu. ithilum bandhamillaatha kure shots kaanichirikkunnu.


athu mathi, njangal sahichu  :Ninte:   :Furious:

----------


## veecee

> Same, scifi aanu theme ennurappaanu
> Yaathoru cluevum koduthittilla
> 
> But Shankarnte thanne prev padangalde trailer vechu compare cheyyumbol ithu nowhere aanu, oru ozhukkillaatha reethiyil adukki vecha pole
> Teasernu oru flow undaayirunnu


scifi  :Rolleyes:

----------


## TWIST

> oru minute randaayi ennaallaathe ithinte teaser um trailer um thammil enthavaa vethyaasam? 
> athilum bandhamillaatha kure shots kaanichirikkunnu. ithilum bandhamillaatha kure shots kaanichirikkunnu.


ellam koodi bandhicha pinne cinema enthinado kaanande :Doh:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> pongal nu valla vijay padam release undo


Ajith Padam Und ; Ini Rlz Kaanumo  :Read:

----------


## firecrown

teaser was better....ithinu oru flow illa....last matchstick scene kidu aanu

----------


## Hail

:Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## veecee

> Ajith Padam Und ; Ini Rlz Kaanumo


naanga yaareyum bhayakkamattey  :Fight1:

----------


## Mayavi 369

HD Alla  :Moodoff:

----------


## gldnstar

Ithu pwalikkum .... eppo pwalichunnu chodichamathi .... :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## anupkerb1

2 min trailer full movie ,suspense,story  elam expect cheythuu arokeyoo iruunnuu :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## Perumthachan

> ellam koodi bandhicha pinne cinema enthinado kaanande


bandhichu varumbo bodhichaa mathi!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> naanga yaareyum bhayakkamattey


Lingaa Pottichu Adutath Ithano  :Phhhh:

----------


## TWIST

anyway teaser is far far better than trailer

----------


## Namish

Visuals :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## anupkerb1

Ithil AMY negatve role anoo :Ahupinne: 
athoo ANNIYAN sada ?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 2 min trailer full movie ,suspense,story  elam expect cheythuu arokeyoo iruunnuu


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## veecee

> Lingaa Pottichu Adutath Ithano


 :Vandivittu: 


 :Moodoff:

----------


## K K R

> Lingaa Pottichu Adutath Ithano


Hd ondu

----------


## veecee

> Ithil AMY negatve role anoo
> athoo ANNIYAN sada ?


allallo, trailer il nalla colourful ayirunnallo amy  :Girl Crazy:

----------


## Ferno

Sg annan trailer lm ila  :Crying:

----------


## K K R

> allallo, trailer il nalla colourful ayirunnallo amy


 :Biggrin:  Form il aanello  :Biggrin:

----------


## KulFy

Athukku mele....ho romancham...kidu trailer...last portions racy

----------


## K K R

Downloading 720P.. 80% aayi  :cheers:

----------


## ITV

> Ithil AMY negatve role anoo
> athoo ANNIYAN sada ?


Teaserle mattoru lady character seems to have a better role than Amy's if songs are not taken into consideration

Ennaalum SureshGopide oru shot polum illa

----------


## SAM369

TV Fansinano Trailer Pidikkathe  :Laughing:

----------


## Perumthachan

> athu mathi, njangal sahichu


choodaayittu kaaryamilla bhai. chodhichathinu uttharamundo. teaser kandittu manasilaayathokke thanneyalle ippo trailer kandittu manasilaayittullu. allaathe enthenkilum puthuma undo? enikku thonniyilla. kure shots. athum songs + stunt shots nallapole edit cheythu vechirikkunnu. ithinaano ithrem neram wait cheythathu?

----------


## K K R

> Teaserle mattoru lady character seems to have a better role than Amy's if songs are not taken into consideration
> 
> Ennaalum SureshGopide oru shot polum illa


SG annan illathondu aano ningalkk trailer ishtapedaathe??

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Hd ondu


not great......but  devil portion okke kidu.............athu thanne aavum padathinte highlight.    fights okke simlilar to enthiran / sivaji thanne.    story attractive and kidu aayal padam kathikerum...........

----------


## MHP369

athkkum mele  :Yahoo:

----------


## anupkerb1

> choodaayittu kaaryamilla bhai. chodhichathinu uttharamundo. teaser kandittu manasilaayathokke thanneyalle ippo trailer kandittu manasilaayittullu. allaathe enthenkilum puthuma undo? enikku thonniyilla. kure shots. athum songs + stunt shots nallapole edit cheythu vechirikkunnu. ithinaano ithrem neram wait cheythathu?


Njagal Kathu irikunathu PONGAL aanu  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## veecee

> choodaayittu kaaryamilla bhai. chodhichathinu uttharamundo. teaser kandittu manasilaayathokke thanneyalle ippo trailer kandittu manasilaayittullu. allaathe enthenkilum puthuma undo? enikku thonniyilla. kure shots. athum songs + stunt shots nallapole edit cheythu vechirikkunnu. ithinaano ithrem neram wait cheythathu?


teaser um trailerum songsum kandittu onnum manassilavatha orennathinu nale pokunnundu, athilum meleyonnumalla ithu  :Beee:

----------


## veecee

> not great......but  devil portion okke kidu.............athu thanne aavum padathinte highlight.    fights okke simlilar to enthiran / sivaji thanne.    story attractive and kidu aayal padam kathikerum...........


athu song scene matram anu  :Badpc:

----------


## SAM369

*20 Minutes 6K+ Likes*

----------


## anupkerb1

> teaser um trailerum songsum kandittu onnum manassilavatha orennathinu nale pokunnundu, athilum meleyonnumalla ithu


 :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR

#Itrailer has the right elements needed 4 a big
commercial film! Love, Pain, Revenge, etc. all with
fantastic visuals & gr8 music!! #Pongal

----------


## veecee

> Sg annan trailer lm ila


sg annanu maravathoor kanavile kora sir polathe role anu, polannu thallum  :Yahoo:

----------


## jobsp90

trailer kandu.....Above avg undu........fights kurachu cliche aayi poyi..visual ellam kallakki....last scene athukku mele and matchstick  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

#I 's Trailer is Mersal.. Mersal.. Mersal..

----------


## Ferno

Athuku Meele  :Band:  aa Last portion...repeated watching...Kidu BGM  :Band:

----------


## K K R

Kanduuuuuuuuuu  :Band:  ..Enta ponno..BGM  :Band:  ..Anyaayam ..Trailer pakka saadhaanm..Last bit  :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> athu song scene matram anu


ennalum rehman sir inte oru rukkumani........rukkumani..........pattu kanikkamayirunnu............

----------


## GangsteR

meyyappan @ meyyappanram 4m
#Itrailer goosebumps when hearing chiyaan's voice
modulation for koonan character. #chiyaanvikram
rocks :)

----------


## plk

> Same, scifi aanu theme ennurappaanu
> Yaathoru cluevum koduthittilla
> 
> But Shankarnte thanne prev padangalde trailer vechu compare cheyyumbol ithu nowhere aanu, oru ozhukkillaatha reethiyil adukki vecha pole
> Teasernu oru flow undaayirunnu


teaserle same shots thanneyaa kanichekkunne mostly  :Moodoff: 
teaser kandu pratheekshikkunna story line ottum alla trailer kanumbo. hopefully moviw will be another awesome thing  :cheers: 
trailernte bheekaratha athinte last shot aanu  :salut:  athupole kuree scenes nannayitt orukki vachittundel  :Yeye:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> HD Alla


HD aanu....

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> sg annanu maravathoor kanavile kora sir polathe role anu, polannu thallum


shankar editum cut um okke nadathiyappol............kora sir  ayathano?

----------


## K K R

Adhukku mele  :Band:

----------


## Ferno

Keralathil Initial Record Urapichu  :Band:

----------


## ITV

> teaserle same shots thanneyaa kanichekkunne mostly 
> teaser kandu pratheekshikkunna story line ottum alla trailer kanumbo. hopefully moviw will be another awesome thing 
> trailernte bheekaratha athinte last shot aanu  athupole kuree scenes nannayitt orukki vachittundel


Aa final portion aanu sherikkum elevating one, aa matchstick scene

----------


## Mayavi 369

> HD aanu....


Adhyateth Clear Illayirunnu

----------


## GangsteR

Trailer atraykku bodhichilla..... padam polikkum...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Keralathil Initial Record Urapichu


Nee Kaanathe Record  :Band:

----------


## anupkerb1

From the directr of *ROBOT*  ?athu endhaaa agane itee ?ithu eni hindi trailer anoo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## MHP369

aa shoe lice kettana sceneum kidu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Kidilan  :Band: 
Avasana portion  :Ho:  Sound modultaion  :Good:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## jobsp90

Ithu Polikum...........................................  .............Kerala Initial records urappicho........Tinju aana ningal paranathu sheri aanu.......max "250 cr" alla   mmmm athukku mele.....

----------


## Ferno

SG annan ?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## K K R

> aa shoe lice kettana sceneum kidu


Enikk adhaanu ottum ishtapedathathu..Chumma koora aakan vendi ..

----------


## Rachu

vikramnte alien make-up muzhachu nilkkunnu....fancy dressnte ella lakshanangalum undu....!

----------


## Ferno

> 


Athuku mele  :Band:  Tinju CR  :Band:  HighHopes  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> SG annan ?


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @Rameshlaus 23m
#Itrailer is Visual Spectacle.. #Chiyaan #
Vikram 's Acting + Body Language
Mersal.. @arrahman 's BGM Therri
Mass.. @Shankarshanmugh Deivam..

----------


## veecee

vikram: predict the world wide collection of 'I'
tinju :tinju cr
vikram : adhukkum mele..
 @tinjuJISHNU

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @Rameshlaus 
#Itrailer - A Royal Salute to #Chiyaan #
Vikram for his dedication, physical
transformation & patience.. #I will truly
b a world class movie!
View details ·
Ramesh @Rameshlaus 
Dir @Shankarshanmugh extracts the
best from the best cast & crew.. #
Chiyaan , @iamAmyJackson , @
pcsreeram , @arrahman Good for
Indian Cinema!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

PK kaanaan pokunnavar ith kandu kidungum..  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> vikram: predict the world wide collection of 'I'
> tinju :tinju cr
> vikram : adhukkum mele..
>  @tinjuJISHNU


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> vikram: predict the world wide collection of 'I'
> tinju :tinju cr
> vikram : adhukkum mele..
>  @tinjuJISHNU


SHANKER CR  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> PK kaanaan pokunnavar ith kandu kidungum..


trailer ishtapetto

----------


## jobsp90

> PK kaanaan pokunnavar ith kandu kidungum..


anna annannu ishtapetto????

----------


## anupkerb1

Nale tane keralathl Thearical trailer release cheyanam ..Cousins & AM

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## nmaks

_Shankar‬ ntho manasil kanditund..
Amy(Yennai arindhal) : Kolla poriyaa ??
Vikram(I) :Athukum mela !!_ :Njanaaramon:

----------


## jobsp90

padam koluthum??

----------


## Viru

Adipoli adipoli :Giveup: 

Vikram annan poliche adukkum,aa otta dialoguie thana kidukki  :Clap:  :Clap: 

Amyke dubb cheyhirikunathum kidu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Perumthachan

> Njagal Kathu irikunathu PONGAL aanu


padam first day njaanum kaanum. athu vere kaaryam.
ithinte first teaser kandittu sherikkum excited aayi. athivide parayuvem cheythu.
pakshe trailer kandittu, kooduthal excited aayilla. athondu paranjathaa.
vikramnte characterne araanu, enthavaanu, evideyaanu... athupole amy jacksonnte character ne kurichum enthenkilum. 
angane enthenkilum kaanichirunne nannaayirunnu ennoru thonnal.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> padam first day njaanum kaanum. athu vere kaaryam.
> ithinte first teaser kandittu sherikkum excited aayi. athivide parayuvem cheythu.
> pakshe trailer kandittu, kooduthal excited aayilla. athondu paranjathaa.
> vikramnte characterne araanu, enthavaanu, evideyaanu... athupole amy jacksonnte character ne kurichum enthenkilum. 
> angane enthenkilum kaanichirunne nannaayirunnu ennoru thonnal.


ningal allae neratae paranjathu etho English filmintae copy aanennu  :Laughing:

----------


## jobsp90

> padam first day njaanum kaanum. athu vere kaaryam.
> ithinte first teaser kandittu sherikkum excited aayi. athivide parayuvem cheythu.
> pakshe trailer kandittu, kooduthal excited aayilla. athondu paranjathaa.
> vikramnte characterne araanu, enthavaanu, evideyaanu... athupole amy jacksonnte character ne kurichum enthenkilum. 
> angane enthenkilum kaanichirunne nannaayirunnu ennoru thonnal.


ellam arinittu padathinu poyal....aa thrill pokum..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> anna annannu ishtapetto????


teaser irangiyillayirunenkil ippo pora ennu parayunnavar enth parayumayirunu..

ith kidukkiyittund

----------


## MHP369

> Enikk adhaanu ottum ishtapedathathu..Chumma koora aakan vendi ..


style aayi....

----------


## Perumthachan

> teaser um trailerum songsum kandittu onnum manassilavatha orennathinu nale pokunnundu, athilum meleyonnumalla ithu


ithreyokke kashtapettu pokande aavishyamundo?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> trailer ishtapetto


teaser irangiyillayirunenkil ippo pora ennu parayunnavar enth parayumayirunu..

ith kidukkiyittund

----------


## jobsp90

> ellam arinittu padathinu poyal....aa thrill pokum..


athokke oru suspence aayi irikatte ennalle kanumbol oru gum undavullu

----------


## Perumthachan

> ningal allae neratae paranjathu etho English filmintae copy aanennu


athukondu?

----------


## anupkerb1

> padam first day njaanum kaanum. athu vere kaaryam.
> ithinte first teaser kandittu sherikkum excited aayi. athivide parayuvem cheythu.
> pakshe trailer kandittu, kooduthal excited aayilla. athondu paranjathaa.
> vikramnte characterne araanu, enthavaanu, evideyaanu... athupole amy jacksonnte character ne kurichum enthenkilum. 
> angane enthenkilum kaanichirunne nannaayirunnu ennoru thonnal.


trailer 2 mintl one min teaser cut paste aanu....scene reveal cheyandanu karuthi kanum...teaser kandapol thoniyathu alaa trailer kandapol...AMY negatve aanoo enu vare ipol doubt undd

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> _Shankar‬ ntho manasil kanditund..
> Amy(Yennai arindhal) : Kolla poriyaa ??
> Vikram(I) :Athukum mela !!_


thalakku parikku pattiyaal enikkum vedhanikkum  :Adhupinne:

----------


## ITV

> vikramnte alien make-up muzhachu nilkkunnu....fancy dressnte ella lakshanangalum undu....!


Dashavatharam okke vechu nokkumbol Indian standardsil Shankar did his best with technicians and a pure clay like actor for transformation

----------


## ITV

> SG annan ?


Heightum Kudavayarum kandittu athu SureshGopi thanne

----------


## jobsp90

> teaser irangiyillayirunenkil ippo pora ennu parayunnavar enth parayumayirunu..
> 
> ith kidukkiyittund


Yes thats it,...................... anna ini nale thottu divasam 5 neram ithu kaananam.....appo  Gud nite....bhaki discussion nale........

----------


## anupkerb1

> athokke oru suspence aayi irikatte ennalle kanumbol oru gum undavullu


self goal anoo..chodyavum ,utharavum thangal tanee :Girl Crazy:

----------


## dipu10

:Band:  Ultimate Visual Extravaganza  :Band:

----------


## jobsp90

Appo Ellam subhamayii...............Ini Gud nite..............................................  ...

----------


## Perumthachan

> trailer 2 mintl one min teaser cut paste aanu....scene reveal cheyandanu karuthi kanum...teaser kandapol thoniyathu alaa trailer kandapol...AMY negatve aanoo enu vare ipol doubt undd


athe njaanum paranjullu. pinne, vikram-amy character deeply in love. athrem manasilaayi. avante arayilottu avalude chaattam kollaam. 
amy villathi trackinum chance undu.

----------


## THOMSON

Vikram Sambhavam Thanne....Ingane Oru Physical Tranformation Okke Vere Aare Kondu Pattum...Pulli Kashtapetathinte Result Kittanam... :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

Suresh gopi  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Amykku dub cheythirikkunna aalude voice kidu  :Yes2:

----------


## anupkerb1

> athe njaanum paranjullu. pinne, vikram-amy character deeply in love. athrem manasilaayi. avante arayilottu avalude chaattam kollaam. 
> amy villathi trackinum chance undu.


last oru girl kanikunudd ?athum amy anoo ? 
shoe lae, vikram matchstck bx scene ishtapetu..baki elam mune kanditulathu.....athu endhayalum nanayii. .athum ithum kanichuu aa oru excitement kalayandaa..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> SG annan ?



eeswaraa...........cinema kaanan ini 3d  glass okke vachu povendi varumo?     allenkil boothakkannadi........suresh gopi ye angerkkum polum kandu pidikkan pattillallo ingine poyaal.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Trailer Simply awesome Visual Mania...
Shankar Always Giving Surprises ..What a Visuals!...
Vikram Stunning Look... 
And Every Captions of The Trailer Was  Good...
Now Can't wait....
*

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> athe njaanum paranjullu. pinne, vikram-amy character deeply in love. athrem manasilaayi. avante arayilottu avalude chaattam kollaam. 
> amy villathi trackinum chance undu.


ellaam predictable aakkunnathinekkaal better ingane kurachu doubts nilanirthunna promos alle bhai? Athanu Shankarinte styleum..

----------


## anupkerb1

Eni Vikram Tane akoo Villan ?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Expectations of The Movie Is Now - Like DB Errors In FK...
*

----------


## Perumthachan

> last oru girl kanikunudd ?athum amy anoo ? 
> shoe lae, vikram matchstck bx scene ishtapetu..baki elam mune kanditulathu.....athu endhayalum nanayii. .athum ithum kanichuu aa oru excitement kalayandaa..


last kaanikkkunna kochalle, aadya teaser il vella dress dharichu, mudi maadiyittu kaanikkunna character? aannennu thonnunnu.
shoe lace sambhavam ishtapettilla. chilappo stunt scene il kaanumbo okay aavum.
matchstick kollaam. 2nd teaser/trailer theerkaan pattiya close.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Avasanathe aa dialogue...athukkum mele...ente ponnoo  :Ho:   :salut:

----------


## Perumthachan

> ellaam predictable aakkunnathinekkaal better ingane kurachu doubts nilanirthunna promos alle bhai? Athanu Shankarinte styleum..


predictable aakaathe something about what is vikram's character, what is amy's character, where is the plot happening at. 
angane some minor details that wouldn't harm anything.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Teaser Thanneyanu best...!.
Trailer Oru Punch Kitiyila...Scenes Ellam Kollam*

----------


## kandahassan

Suresh gopi annan veruthe Alla promotionu pokathathu  :Laughing: 

Oru podikku polum annane kaanan illa  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Ferno

> *Trailer Simply awesome Visual Mania...
> Shankar Always Giving Surprises ..What a Visuals!...
> Vikram Stunning Look... 
> And Every Captions of The Trailer Was  Good...
> Now Can't wait....
> *


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## THOMSON

> *Expectations of The Movie Is Now - Like DB Errors In FK...
> *


 :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Ferno

> *Teaser Thanneyanu best...!.
> Trailer Oru Punch Kitiyila...Scenes Ellam Kollam*


Enikithanu Oru Punch thoniyathu..aa Last scene  :salut:  Athuku Mele  :Band:   :Yeye:

----------


## anupkerb1

1 teaser 1 trailer kanditu aarkum oru pullum manasilayatilaa..... movie release munee -ve review ezhuthi downride cheyan kathu irikunvar sarikum kashtapedum

----------


## Viru

> Suresh gopi


Gopi annane endhiranile kalabhan manide athrem screen space enkilum kitiyal kollam

----------


## kandahassan

Suresh gopi annante character reveal cheythitilla ...INI angeraano I ????

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Enikku trailer better than teaser anu...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## kandahassan

> Gopi annane endhiranile kalabhan manide athrem screen space enkilum kitiyal kollam


Suresh annan sherikkum gopi aayi  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Ferno

> Suresh gopi annante character reveal cheythitilla ...INI angeraano I ????


 :Laughing:  Eni mate getup Sg annan aano  :Neutral:   :Laughing: 
Padathil enklm Kasariyal Mathiyarnu angeru

----------


## Hail

Gopi annane kandilla.. angerku oru nalla role kittumennu hope undaarunnu.. angine aayaal kollaam..

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*12k Likes over now*

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## kandahassan

> Gopi annane kandilla.. angerku oru nalla role kittumennu hope undaarunnu.. angine aayaal kollaam..


Annanu theneechakalude raajavinte role anu  :Yes:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Pcsreeram Amazing!! chanceless*  @K K R @ballu @veecee @Saathan @Viru @Mayavi 369

----------


## kandahassan

Teaser anu kidilam but trailer kollam brcauz arkkum story enthennu ariyilla ...full confusion ...this is Shankar magic  :Band:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Teaser anu kidilam but trailer kollam brcauz arkkum story enthennu ariyilla ...full confusion ...this is Shankar magic


Vikram polum story manasilayi kanilaaaaaaa  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

Yes ...PC sreeram kidu work thanne  :Yahoo:

----------


## Viru

> *Pcsreeram Amazing!! chanceless*  @K K R @ballu @veecee @Saathan @Viru @Mayavi 369


Pinalla songs varumbo bhaki kanam

visual extravaganza  :Giveup:

----------


## Viru



----------


## kandahassan

Last kaanikkunna pennu aamy Alla ..pinne atharuu ?????

----------


## Perumthachan

> Pinalla songs varumbo bhaki kanam
> 
> visual extravaganza


songs Shankar nte ettavum best picturisation aayirikkum. no doubt. athilaa chundukalum, love balloonum ishtapettilla. 
balone drum adikkunnathu ishtapettu. pinne chinayude soundaryam, vellachaattam, vikraminteyum amyyudeyum glamour, ellaamkondu songs super visuals aayirikkum.

----------


## GangsteR

waiting Yennai Arindhaal trailer...

----------


## Don Mathew

Oduvil vannu...lle... :Laughing:

----------


## Ferno

> Last kaanikkunna pennu aamy Alla ..pinne atharuu ?????


last enthokyo veinsilode pono oke kaanichale athu kaanikune  :Confused:  avlum athu pole viroopaa aavunathano  :Rolling Eyes:  Vikram amy kaaranam enthelm kaarnam kond veerupan aavunathoke aano  :Confused:

----------


## Don Mathew

> saramilla....njan pokum


Narrow escape... :Very Happy:

----------


## House MD

Suresh gopi ye trailer-il kandillallo???

----------


## Don Mathew

Trailer... :Ho: ...polichaduki... :Shocked:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Suresh gopi ye trailer-il kandillallo???


Valare pradhanapetta etho role aayirikum... :Mr. Green:

----------


## GangsteR

> Suresh gopi ye trailer-il kandillallo???


vikram eduthu chambunnathu kandillae

----------


## kandahassan

> last enthokyo veinsilode pono oke kaanichale athu kaanikune  avlum athu pole viroopaa aavunathano  Vikram amy kaaranam enthelm kaarnam kond veerupan aavunathoke aano


Vikram oru kugramathil ninnum chennai varunnu..avde vachu model aaya aamiye kaanunnu..proposal cheyunnu..aval nirasikkunnu..vikram gym I'll poyi podi adichu kidu body ayittu varunnu..appol aval proposal accept cheyyum...pinne love track ...but amiyude father inte kootukarante makan aaya upan patelumaayi kuttikaalathile avalude mrg fix anu ..avan boxing kaaranaanu..avan ivarude jeevithathil villain ayi varunnu..avane idichu pancharakkittu vikram lavalem kond olichodunnu..prakrithi sundaramaya oru sthalathu varunnu..pinne veendum song ..avde vachu aamy kku  then kudikkan Agraham..vikram then edukkan pokunnu..varshangalayi then poottil thapasirikkunna suresh annante thapasu mudakunnu...annan vikramine shapichu kilavan aakunnu...gopi annante saundaryvum body um kanda aamy gopi annante koode pokunnu...pinne vikraminte revenge ..climax njan parayunilla  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Vikram oru kugramathil ninnum chennai varunnu..avde vachu model aaya aamiye kaanunnu..proposal cheyunnu..aval nirasikkunnu..vikram gym I'll poyi podi adichu kidu body ayittu varunnu..appol aval proposal accept cheyyum...pinne love track ...but amiyude father inte kootukarante makan aaya upan patelumaayi kuttikaalathile avalude mrg fix anu ..avan boxing kaaranaanu..avan ivarude jeevithathil villain ayi varunnu..avane idichu pancharakkittu vikram lavalem kond olichodunnu..prakrithi sundaramaya oru sthalathu varunnu..pinne veendum song ..avde vachu aamy kku  then kudikkan Agraham..vikram then edukkan pokunnu..varshangalayi then poottil thapasirikkunna suresh annante thapasu mudakunnu...annan vikramine shapichu kilavan aakunnu...gopi annante saundaryvum body um kanda aamy gopi annante koode pokunnu...pinne vikraminte revenge ..climax njan parayunilla


Mass...  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Behindwoods @ behindwoods 49m
STAY AWAKE ! An exclusive surprise video about #
Itrailer coming for you !

----------


## Ferno

> Vikram oru kugramathil ninnum chennai varunnu..avde vachu model aaya aamiye kaanunnu..proposal cheyunnu..aval nirasikkunnu..vikram gym I'll poyi podi adichu kidu body ayittu varunnu..appol aval proposal accept cheyyum...pinne love track ...but amiyude father inte kootukarante makan aaya upan patelumaayi kuttikaalathile avalude mrg fix anu ..avan boxing kaaranaanu..avan ivarude jeevithathil villain ayi varunnu..avane idichu pancharakkittu vikram lavalem kond olichodunnu..prakrithi sundaramaya oru sthalathu varunnu..pinne veendum song ..avde vachu aamy kku  then kudikkan Agraham..vikram then edukkan pokunnu..varshangalayi then poottil thapasirikkunna suresh annante thapasu mudakunnu...annan vikramine shapichu kilavan aakunnu...gopi annante saundaryvum body um kanda aamy gopi annante koode pokunnu...pinne vikraminte revenge ..climax njan parayunilla


 :salut: 
 :Laughing:  Enikoru Athishayan story anu kanditu thonune...Ivl kaaranm enthelm marunoke adichu..angeru viroopan aavunathu mato  :Confused:  athinu revenge  :Confused:

----------


## Ferno

> Behindwoods @ behindwoods 49m
> STAY AWAKE ! An exclusive surprise video about #
> Itrailer coming for you !


Eni enthonu  :Confused:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

''Kolla Porriya??''
''ഇല്ല അത്ക്കും മേലെ !''

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Behindwoods @ behindwoods 49mSTAY AWAKE ! An exclusive surprise video about #Itrailer coming for you !


Thaa aduthathu.....ini vayya....entammmo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> athu song scene matram anu


I doubt that....... :Yes:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> sg annanu maravathoor kanavile kora sir polathe role anu, polannu thallum


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

SG ye mathram alla santhanathe polum kanichitila....

ee kandathonnumalla sambhavam ee kanikunnathumalla....something other is on the way  :Clap:

----------


## KRRISH2255

Trailer Ente Ponnoooo... Kidukki... I Am Waiting...  :Celebrate005:

----------


## ACME

> Ajith Padam Und ; Ini Rlz Kaanumo


Thala padam varunnengil ath oru varavayirikkum..ithu release cheyyathirikunnatha nallath  :Coool:

----------


## hussar

> SG ye mathram alla santhanathe polum kanichitila....
> 
> ee kandathonnumalla sambhavam ee kanikunnathumalla....something other is on the way


ee traileril kanichathra ingnulla scene padathil motham kanu................

----------


## hussar

Enikku thonunnathu sankarinte sthiram bomb kadha anenna

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ACME

Trailer athra ishtapettilla  :Dntknw:  teaser was better

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Thala padam varunnengil ath oru varavayirikkum..ithu release cheyyathirikunnatha nallath


 @tinjuJISHNU 

 :Helohelo:

----------


## ACME

> @tinjuJISHNU


Njan angu pedichu poyi ketta  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Njan angu pedichu poyi ketta


 :Yawn: .........

----------


## kidureports

> Trailer athra ishtapettilla  teaser was better


One thing is for sure, visually it will be an extravaganza, PC Sreeram shot taking amazing...definitely big screen material, hope shankar has a rivetting screenplay.
There is lot of hype, hope it lives upto it....

----------


## Manoj

:Band:  :Band: 

Polichadukki, kidukkan trailer, sakala records um vazhi maarum, ithu Shankar nu mathram kazhiyunna magic...

----------


## KulFy

Aa shoelace trick njan padichu....athu engana cheyyunnathennu youtubil undu

----------


## Nithz

> Thala padam varunnengil ath oru varavayirikkum..ithu release cheyyathirikunnatha nallath


 :Sarcastic Hand:   :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## K K R

> Trailer athra ishtapettilla  teaser was better


Teaser irangiya time il Ai Pongal release allayrnnallo  :Biggrin:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Eni enthonu





> Thaa aduthathu.....ini vayya....entammmo


Yesterday Behinwoods Team Vikram House Il Poyirunnu...For unofficial Trailer launch...Athinte Video Ayekum with Review of I Trailer.

----------


## Dylan

thakarppan... new BO records on the way.

----------


## Gopikrishnan

Teaserinekkal Trailer ishtapettu...

----------


## SAM369

*Recordukal Thakaran eni 20 Divasangal Maathram Shanker anna
20k+ Likes*  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

" #itrailer " is trending at rank 2 in India as of 07:42
AM IST via @TrendieIN

----------


## GangsteR

*5k + views*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

I Think Bees Play an Important Part In The Movie

Teaser il Bees Undu And In Trailer Also @ 1.50 

So Its Something IMPORTANT I THINK

----------


## kandahassan

> I Think Bees Play an Important Part In The Movie
> 
> Teaser il Bees Undu And In Trailer Also @ 1.50 
> 
> So Its Something IMPORTANT I THINK


Yes....story njan previous pageil reveal cheythitund  :Yahoo:

----------


## Nithz

> Yes....story njan previous pageil reveal cheythitund


evide quote please

----------


## GangsteR

> evide quote please


athu vinayan story aanu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> SG ye mathram alla santhanathe polum kanichitila....
> 
> ee kandathonnumalla sambhavam ee kanikunnathumalla....something other is on the way


pinne allaathe..

anniyan interval nu purathu queue il ninnu aalukal vilichu chodikkunnu engane und?
ellaavarum kidilan.. ugran.. ennokke parayunnu
appol kadha enthaa ennu chodikkumbol
ellavarkkum ottta utharam.. aa onnum manasilayittilla ithu vare  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Aa shoelace trick njan padichu....athu engana cheyyunnathennu youtubil undu


iniyippo vere paniyonnum kittiyillenkilum jeevichu pokam  :Adhupinne:

----------


## KulFy

> iniyippo vere paniyonnum kittiyillenkilum jeevichu pokam


Voh.......

----------


## RED DEVIL

@GangsteR bhai ah you tube link onu idamo?thapiyit kitunila.

----------


## singam

*I censored with UA, off to revising committee?*

The censor process of Vikrams Shankar directed I has happened yesterday and according to the reports the censors in Chennai have given a U/A certificate to the film.

As only U certified films are eligible for tax exemption given by Tamil Nadu government, the makers are contemplating to approach the revising committee.

Once the censor process gets completed, the team will kick start the promotions by visiting various territories across the country.

Sources say that Aascar Ravichandran is planning to promote the movie in North India and Andhra Pradesh where separate audio launches are being planned.

----------


## wayanadan

*Trailer  kidu*  :Band:  :Band: 

*SG annane kandilla*  :Ahupinne:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> *5k + views*


6.68Lakhs Views Aayalloooo... 24K Likesum...  :Giveup:

----------


## anupkerb1

> 6.68Lakhs Views Aayalloooo... 24K Likesum...


Ajith Teaser endho recd ilee likel ?athu etraa aanuu

----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR bhai ah you tube link onu idamo?thapiyit kitunila.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uPK...=1&app=desktop

----------


## GangsteR

> 6.68Lakhs Views Aayalloooo... 24K Likesum...


athu neratae allae
...

----------


## GangsteR

> Ajith Teaser endho recd ilee likel ?athu etraa aanuu


60k + aanu....

----------


## KRRISH2255

> athu neratae allae
> ...


Machan 5K + views enna ezhuthiyirikkunnathu...

----------


## loudspeaker

*day1 
i will enter in 100cr club...............*

----------


## jobsp90

appo ellavarkum trailer ishtappetto?

----------


## Jithu

Trailer Maarakam!!  :Ho:

----------


## loudspeaker

*kidilol kidikalam......................*

----------


## Shivettan

nice trailer....bt main role aa koonan character aanennu thonnunnu...

----------


## sali

Padam thakarkkum shankar and Vikram team is back

----------


## GangsteR

> Machan 5K + views enna ezhuthiyirikkunnathu...


sorry njan 5lakhs aanu uddeshichathu..

----------


## 4EVER

Onnume parayaan illaaaa  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  Kidu thanne

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 31m
Looks like #Itrailer in Tamil itself is creating a huge
splash in #Tollywood .. Lot of viewers across the
border r watching & discussing it..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Don Mathew

> 


 :Thinking: ..........

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ALEXI

Ee orange shirt vikram aano... :Unsure:  Double role vellathum aavumo  :Confused:

----------


## GangsteR

> ..........


 :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## Don Mathew

Enik Teaser ilum ishtapettathu trailer aanu... :Coool:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ee orange shirt vikram aano... Double role vellathum aavumo


oru pidiyum illa.....

----------


## ALEXI

> ..........

----------


## GangsteR

> Enik Teaser ilum ishtapettathu trailer aanu...


ini ithu polae trailernayi kola wait cheyan next shankar film varanam..min 5 years

----------


## Don Mathew

> 


Ayye...ithenthonnithu....thudakam okke kandappol entho maaraka skill aanenu vicharichu... :Laughing: 

Trailer il kaanikunnathum apo ithu thanne..... :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ചിയാൻ
വിക്രമിനെ നായകനാക്കി ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട
സംവിധായകൻ ഷങ്കർ ഒരുക്കുന്ന 'ഐ'
യുടെ ട്രെയിലർ കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസം പുറത്ത്
വന്നിരുന്നു. ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമ ഇത് വരെ കാണാത്ത
പല സംഭവങ്ങളും ഈ ചിത്രത്തിൽ
തീർച്ചയായും ഉണ്ടാകും എന്നതിന് തെളിവാണ്
ഈ ട്രെയിലർ. ഏകദേശം മൂന്നു
വർഷത്തോളം സമയമെടുത്താണ് ഈ
ചിത്രം അതിന്റെ പൂർണതയിലേക്ക് എത്തുന്നത്.
ചിത്രത്തിലെ ട്രെയിലറിൽ കാണുന്ന ഒരു
രംഗത്തെപ്പറ്റിയുള്ള ഒരു
ചോദ്യം സംവിധായകൻ ഷങ്കറിന്
ഇന്നലെ നേരിടേണ്ടി വന്നു. ട്രെയിലറിലെ ഒരു
രംഗത്തിൽ വിക്രം കാൽ ചുഴറ്റി ഷൂ ലെയ്സ്
കെട്ടുന്നതായി കാണാം. ആ രംഗം വി എഫ്
എക്സിൽ ചെയ്തതല്ലേ എന്ന് ഷങ്കറിനോട് ഒരു
ആരാധകൻ ട്വിറ്ററിലൂടെ ചോദിക്കുകയുണ്ടായി.
ഷങ്കർ അതിനു മറുപടിയും നൽകി.
ആ രംഗം വി എഫ് എക്സ് അല്ല എന്നും അത് ലൈവ്
ആയി ഷൂട്ട് ചെയ്തതാണെന്നും ഷങ്കർ
മറുപടി നൽകി. എന്നാൽ അതിന്റെ പിന്നിൽ ഒരു
രഹസ്യമുമുണ്ടെന്നും ഷങ്കർ കൂട്ടിച്ചേർത്തു.
എന്നാൽ എന്താണ് ആ രഹസ്യം എന്ന് ഷങ്കർ
വെളിപ്പെടുത്താൻ തയ്യാറായില്ല.
എന്തായിരിക്കും ആ 'ഷൂ ലെയ്സ്' രംഗത്തിനു
പിന്നിലെ രഹസ്യം ? ആ
രഹസ്യം ഇവിടെ വെളിപ്പെടുത്തുന്നു..
ഡേവിഡ് ബ്ലെയിൻ എന്ന അമേരിക്കൻ
ജാലവിദ്യക്കാരന്റെ പ്രശസ്തമായ 'ഷൂ ലെയ്സ്
ട്രിക്ക്' ആണ് ഷങ്കർ ഈ
ചിത്രത്തിനായി ഉപയോഗിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്.

----------


## RED DEVIL

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uPK...=1&app=desktop


nt wrkng...mbl vazhiyanu brwsng..anyway thnx..pine kandolam

----------


## BIGBrother

After watching the trailer, voted for Tinju Crore  :Band: 

Enna trailer.. Never watched something like this before... Waiting for the bi movie.. Vikram  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

.http://goo.gl/VDmPP7

----------


## GangsteR

> nt wrkng...mbl vazhiyanu brwsng..anyway thnx..pine kandolam


http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=y...&v=8uPK9Ov6Zd4

click this link

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR'S I TRAILER REVIEW
18 Dec 2014 - 10 35 PM
1
The much anticipated trailer of Vikram’s Shankar directed I
released at 10 pm tonight in the official YouTube channel of
Aascar Films.
Aascar Films tweeted: The Day is here! Here is the
Theatrical trailer of our magnum opus I directed by Shankar
starring Chiyaan Vikram.
The trailer is rich with extra ordinary visuals and PC
Sreeram’s camerawork is awesome. The trailer is cut
stylish and sleek. In the beginning of the trailer a zillion
dollar worth glamorous Amy Jackon and the most
handsome Vikram are seen romancing in exotic locales and
the dialogues mention that they want to settle down in the
picturesque landscape. The camera pans to a make-up
scene and Amy in a bridal wear is shocked to see an old
and ugly Vikram. Then, the master craftsman Shankar adds
his touch mentioning that I is love, pain, devil and revenge.
Going by the trailer one can expect 4 Vikram’s in the movie
and the half-beast Vikram character ends up mentioning
that he would do much more than killing Amy Jackson and
blows up the heroine in bridal wear to transform her to an
ugly creature. The trailer ends with an end card mention
saying that the film will release for Pongal. There are high-
octane actions sequences and pulse racing bike rides in the
trailer giving a hint about the movie's plus factors. AR
Rahman's music is pulsating. The trailer definitely raises
one's curiosity about the movie and its characters. One can
imagine a movie that ranges from a fantasy to a fiction to a
thriller, till we get to see the film in the theatres.
The Hindi version of I's trailer will be released along with
Aamir Khan's PK.
I starring Vikram and Amy Jackson is directed by Shankar,
camera is by PC Sreeram and the music is by AR Rahman.
Sources say Promotions will start during the last week of
December and the team would be travelling across the
country for promotions.
I’s trailer stands out for
Camerawork
Vikram’s four distinct characters
Shankar’s sleek narration upping the anxiety quotient

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

The 'I' effect - Medical insurance for Chiyaan Vikram
Dec 19, 2014


We have read news about the producers of big-budget films
going in for an insurance cover to make sure that they are
safe in the event of any unforeseen circumstances, that may
harm their production venture. The most recent example
being Lingaa, where the movie was insured for a reportedly
whopping amount of 200 crores.
In the case of the upcoming Shankar - Vikram blockbuster
'I', we hear that the team went in for a medical insurance
cover just for Vikram's sake, as such is the hard work and
pain that the actor had to put himself through for the film.
And a doctor was with him all through the day when he was
shooting for the portions which required him to undergo
extreme physical metamorphoses. Looks like the producers
themselves were shocked by his efforts and safely opted for
an insurance cover.
Now, all's well that ends well and the film is set to release
for Pongal 2015. The newly released trailer is the talk of the
world.

----------


## RED DEVIL

> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=y...&v=8uPK9Ov6Zd4
> 
> click this link


ithum wrkng ala...adobe flash plyr venamena parayune

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Friends groups il majority thinks Vikram might be in double role....and like hunchback charector beast is also real one.

----------


## karthi007

Trailer kollaam..hats off shankar vikram

----------


## karthi007

Fdfs........

----------


## karthi007

what is TINJU CR?

----------


## kandahassan

> what is TINJU CR?


Tinju cr enthaanenu ariyanamenkil 

Tinju enthaanennu ariyanam  :Kettoda: 

Rasathanthram gross ethrayennu ariyanam  :Kettoda: 

Raajamaanikyam gross ethrayennu ariyanam  :Kettoda:

----------


## ALEXI

> what is TINJU CR?


Above 1000 CR  :Coool:

----------


## kandahassan

> Ee orange shirt vikram aano... Double role vellathum aavumo


Athu uppan Patel anu  :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

> Above 1000 CR


300 crore + plus vannal tinju CR aanu  :Kettoda:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

Suresh gopi  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## GangsteR

> Above 1000 CR


56.52% vote...kalikaalam

----------


## GangsteR

> Suresh gopi


sureshgopiyae kaanandu irikan vayyae

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Marana mass look of SG in I

Talkalam ithu kandu tripthi aaku
  @kandahassan

----------


## kandahassan

> 56.52% vote...kalikaalam


Fk le janapriyan tinjuvine moderator akkukka  :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR

8,97,702 views with 27318+ Likes !! WoW ..:))

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## jobsp90

ithu poliku aanallo in youtube views..............Fantabulous

----------


## SAM369

>

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu poliku aanallo in youtube views..............Fantabulous


sony music channel via aanenkil kurachu views koosi kittiyenae

----------


## jawoose

> Marana mass look of SG in I
> 
> Talkalam ithu kandu tripthi aaku
>   @kandahassan


*Thaadi!!!!!!!*

*Bulgaan pole Aigaan#trendsetter*

----------


## Frankenstein

Mind blowing.....Shankar  :salut:

----------


## Naradhan

Anavashya chavaru scenes ithilum shankar ozhivakkiyilla ...  :Rolling Eyes:  Tamilansinte oru karyam !! Rajani aanel parannu adikkanam .. Illel mass pora ..  :Yuk:  
Ithilaanel shoe lace swayam angu kettunnu ... Enna pinne Slip-on shoes itta pore .. (Dhoom 3-lum undu ithe prashnam)

----------


## jobsp90

> Anavashya chavaru scenes ithilum shankar ozhivakkiyilla ...  Tamilansinte oru karyam !! Rajani aanel parannu adikkanam .. Illel mass pora ..  
> Ithilaanel shoe lace swayam angu kettunnu ... Enna pinne Slip-on shoes itta pore .. (Dhoom 3-lum undu ithe prashnam)


dhoom 3 yil ethu scene??

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Anavashya chavaru scenes ithilum shankar ozhivakkiyilla ...  Tamilansinte oru karyam !! Rajani aanel parannu adikkanam .. Illel mass pora ..  
> Ithilaanel shoe lace swayam angu kettunnu ... Enna pinne Slip-on shoes itta pore .. (Dhoom 3-lum undu ithe prashnam)


Allenkilum ee Shankar inganeya.....potte.....vittukala.....

----------


## Naradhan

> dhoom 3 yil ethu scene??


Dhoom 3yilum shoe lace kettan aamir vishamikunille... ? Oru slip on vangiyaal praiharikkavunna prashnam alle ullu ...

----------


## Naradhan

> Allenkilum ee Shankar inganeya.....potte.....vittukala.....


Ivar okke ingane thudangiyaal bhujikal okke engane jeevikkum ...  :Dntknw:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ivar okke ingane thudangiyaal bhujikal okke engane jeevikkum ...




 :Kettoda:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Hail

> Marana mass look of SG in I
> 
> Talkalam ithu kandu tripthi aaku
>   @kandahassan


 :Silsila:  :Silsila:  

  @kannan  :Biggrin:

----------


## Naradhan

> 


Uvva .. njaan vishwasichu ...  :Beee:

----------


## GangsteR

> Uvva .. njaan vishwasichu ...


sambavam satyamaanu..youtubil ithu enganae cheyunnatennundu @KulFy

----------


## anupkerb1

> sambavam satyamaanu..youtubil ithu enganae cheyunnatennundu @KulFy


athu easy aanuu...sarikum shoot cheyunathu keti irikunna  lase azhikunathanuuu.. athu rewind adikumbol ketunaa pole thonumm....soo simple

----------


## Naradhan

> sambavam satyamaanu..youtubil ithu enganae cheyunnatennundu @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=9053" target="_blank">KulFy</a>






Ithalle...? Ithu njaanum kandittullatha ... But athalla ithu ..  :Kettoda:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Ithalle...? Ithu njaanum kandittullatha ... But athalla ithu ..


ithu shankar annan pututaayi kandu pidichataanu  :Kettoda:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

‘I’ trailer touches 1M views; smashes all records
Posted by: Only Kollywood December 19, 2014
Advertisement
The much-anticipated trailer of Vikram – Shankar’s I was
released last night amidst unprecedented fan frenzy. The
trailer has accomplished a phenomenal feat now by blazing
past 1 million views within 19 hours, a record for any South
Indian film. It is inching towards 30K likes and the
subscribers of the Aascars’ official YouTube Channel, where
the trailer was uploaded, has doubled from 9000 to 20000.
Directed by Shankar and produced by Aascar Ravichandran,
the film has been certified U/A and the makers are planning
to appeal to the revising committee. It is all set for release
on January 9th, 2014, a week before the week-long Pongal
festivities begin.

----------


## Naradhan

> ithu shankar annan pututaayi kandu pidichataanu


Patent certificate kaanicha  vishwasikkam. ...  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 300 crore + plus vannal tinju CR aanu


kandameva jayathe  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Anavashya chavaru scenes ithilum shankar ozhivakkiyilla ...  Tamilansinte oru karyam !! Rajani aanel parannu adikkanam .. Illel mass pora ..  
> Ithilaanel shoe lace swayam angu kettunnu ... Enna pinne Slip-on shoes itta pore .. (Dhoom 3-lum undu ithe prashnam)


dhoom   :Sarcastic Hand:  ammathiri aale kaliyakkunna kalikkudukka padangalodano compare cheyyunnath ?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

PK kanda aarum trailer kandille ?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> Patent certificate kaanicha  vishwasikkam. ...


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram’s I Trailer Review
Dec 19, 2014
With the shortest teaser with duration of 40 seconds
creating a tremendous view across the globe, it awaited the
arrival of full length theatrical
trailer. Let us see what the trailer has created on its impact.
Does it live up to our expectations or disappoint us.
Firstly, we have to appreciate the entire technical
department and the imagination of Shankar to experiment
something exceptional. Vikram’s hard work deserves
international acclaims and even his minute hard work is so
much evident with his physique transformation,
distinguished voice dubbing for dual avatars and visual
extravaganza by P.C. Sreeram.
Amy Jackson looks so beautiful and her presence gives us
an impression of watching an advertisement. Upen Patel
appears in few shots, but Santhanam is completely
missing. The musical score by AR Rahman is a very big
disappointment and we start wondering if Harris Jayaraj has
been signed for background score. There is no importance
for dialogues and the drama is completely missing.
It looks like Shankar has focused only on technical show,
but there is nothing more than this we can find in the film.
To make it very clear and simple, this trailer is nothing but
the extended shots of what we saw in the 40-sec teaser.
Throughout the trailer, it is just Vikram’s physique and
mannerisms that are shown and nothing else.

----------


## GangsteR

Hobbit to feature ‘I’ trailer in 5000 theatres of USA

It’s not often and this indeed is a great privilege to the
Indian cinema, especially for the Tamil film industry.
Director Shankar was little disappointed today as the censor
board committee members had passed U/A certificate to
this film and plans are going on to send it for the revising
committee. The film’s theatrical trailer was expected to be
screened along with Lingaa, but only the teaser was made
available, but something more surprising and grandeur than
this is going to happen.
Aascar Ravichandran always shares a wonderful rapport
with almost all the leading production houses of Hollywood.
He has signed a deal to screen the new theatrical trailer of ‘I’
with a running length of 2 minutes along with The Hobbit.
The Hobbit: The Battle of Five Armies has opened in around
4000-5000 theatres in USA yesterday and our very own
Tamil movie trailer screened in between this film is a great
honour.

----------


## GangsteR

CENSOR OPINION ON I
19 Dec 2014 - 07 14 AM
Director Shankar’s I featuring Vikram and Amy Jackson has
floored the censors due to its mind-blowing scenes seems.
The film has a run time of 2 hours and 20 minutes. The
trailer of the movie is certified U/A and the censors have
seen the film. According to reports, they have been stunned
by the movie. But the makers of the movie are yet to reveal
the censor certificate status of the movie officially. It is said
that the movie has been certified U/A. The movie’s trailer
was released yesterday by the producers Aascar films and it
has been trending on the twitter.
I stars Vikram and Amy Jackson and PC Sreeram has
cranked the camera. AR Rahman has composed the music
for the mega budget movie.

----------


## GangsteR

Is that really Vikram?
Friday, Dec 19, 2014
We all know how dedicated actor Vikram is, he has gained
and lost lot of weight for Shankar's film 'I'.
To play the hunchback role the actor has lost a lot of weight,
and it is said that it was on his own interest.
Now a pic of Vikram in the shooting spot of 'I' has been
released in Twitter, it seems the actor is posing as a fed up
guy.
The actor is so lean that it's hard to identify him, and lot of
them have doubtedly asked if it's really Vikram in the pic.
The grand venture 'I' is directed by Shankar, it has Vikram
and Amy Jackson in the lead roles.
Oscar winner A.R.Rahman has handled the music for the
film, and the majestic project is produced by Aascar
Ravichandran.
The long awaited film will be released on Pongal.

----------


## GangsteR

'I' trailer creates waves

The trailer of 'I' starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in the
lead was released last night. The teaser with its mind
blowing visuals has attracted the masses and the trailer is
now trending in the social networking sites.
The number of views in youtube has crossed 673,661 in just
12 hours of its release.
The two minutes trailer was colourful and the fight sequence
along with the romantic shots promises more for the film. It
was magical all the more.
No wonder why the expectations for this film is more among
the audience.
The magnum opus of Shankar is being produced by Aascar
Film Pvt. Ltd. and is all set to release in January as a
Pongal treat.

----------


## Saathan

hindi trailer vanno?

----------


## GangsteR

'I' - Trailer Review


The long wait has come to an end exactly at 10 P.M last
night and saying that the millions of ardent cinema
lovers kept clicking the replay button to believe what
they had just witnessed from a Tamil movie is an
understatement.
The 120 second trailer has exceeded the expectation of
the movie buffs and Shankar has multiplied his grandeur
and style to present a gripping tale in the trailer itself. We
get to see Vikram in 4 different getup and Shankar lets
the audience to do some guess work regarding the story
in each avatars of Vikram.
P.C Sreeram’s camera is the major highlight of the
trailer as it gets us the raw colors in every frame.
Shankar’s has put in his creative works with the help of
animation and VFX. A.R. Rahman’s BGM is racy and the
trailer leaves the viewers to ask for more at the end of 2
mins.
Overall, the trailer has exceeded the expectations and
fans have already started to wait for Pongal.

----------


## GangsteR

> hindi trailer vanno?


pk kanda aarodelum chotichaal ariyaam

----------


## GangsteR

In 11 hours, how much has the mind-boggling 'I' trailer
managed ?
Dec 19, 2014
The number of views that the trailer of 'I' was going to clock
was always a big point of interest among fans, observers
and cine buffs, ever since the teaser of the movie stormed
past the 9 million views mark. The trailer was released last
night at around 10 pm and has been unanimously raved
about by fans, celebrities and everyone even remotely
interested in the movies.
In just about 11 hours, the trailer has clocked more than 5.6
lakh hits with more than 22,000 likes. The sky is indeed the
limit for the reception and patronage, this brilliant trailer
ought to receive, from worldover. 'I' is a Pongal 2015
release and the expectations are booming with every
passing hour.
You must be a real exception if you haven't seen the #
itrailer yet.

----------


## GangsteR

I Trailer - Mersalaayitten Ba...
Dec 19, 2014


After clocking close to 9 Million views in YouTube - a new
benchmark that might not be broken anytime soon - for its
teaser, I is back again to set new milestones. The trailer of
this Shankar - Chiyaan Vikram magnum opus was uploaded
a few minutes back in producer, Aascars' Official channel.
For those who haven't watched it, here is the link - http://
http://www.behindwoods.com/tamil-mov...trailer-3.html .
The trailer begins in a land with a great view. PC Sreeram
teases us with his use of colors - The Red, The Green, The
Mountains and The Horizon. The lead pair - Chiyaan Vikram
and Amy Jackson - romance through the surrealistic
setting, and right when they are about to complete a kiss,
the scene fades to reality - Amy, in a bridal wear getting her
final touches done. The Koonan appears out of nowhere -
Amy screams. Cut.
What follow are shots of inimitable imagination, flawlessly
executed by the cast and crew. The 2 minutes feel both long,
for it has so much effort gone into the making, and short,
making us want more. However, nothing is revealed much
about the plot line, still keeping us guessing about this
Shankar's un-Shankar-y 'romantic thriller'.
We get to witness what Shankar meant when he said
Vikram has not just breathed life into the role, he has also
given his body - he has got various makeovers throughout.
Special mention to the 'Koonan' who seem to be so tenuous
that even Amy might weigh more than that character.
Amy, for sure, as PC Sreeram said, is 'India Cinema
paakatha Azhagu (A beauty that's alien to Indian Cinema)'.
Shankar is at his creative best. The grandeur and dreamy
imagery scream his name in every frame. That animatronics
moment when a bike, which Vikram rides, transforms into a
human figure is something only he could pull off.
AR Rahman beats his way through the trailer elevating the
mood.
I is a product of geniuses working together, and it satisfies
every bit of what's expected of them, if not more.
Naa Mersalaayitten Ba...

----------


## Saathan

> pk kanda aarodelum chotichaal ariyaam


hindi trailer net il vannal onnu mention cheyane.... 

 @GaniThalapathi

----------


## GangsteR

Producers not happy with I's censor
The makers of I are not happy with the censor board’s
decision to award it with a UA. Made on a huge budget, the
film definitely needs the tax sops and for it a U certificate is
mandatory.
According to sources, the film went in for censors and was
awarded with UA certificate following which the producers
have decided to take it to the revising committee.
Further, the film’s release is now confirmed to be on
January 9th with a probable premiere abroad a day before.

----------


## GangsteR

I Tamil movie Censored!
Time:10:19 am Date: Dec 19, 2014
Vikram's most awaited I has completed its censor
formalities with U/A certificate from the board for its action
sequences. Hence, Venu Ravichandran doesn't get tax
exemption for his magnum opus.
Shankar directed I is a love-action-revenge drama that is
locked to 190 minutes running time and makers are
expected to trim the movie by 10 mins to make it a 3 hours
watch.
Amy Jackson is the female lead and Bollywood actor Upen
Patel has played a key role in the movie. AR Rahman
composed I songs are topping charts and the recently
released theatrical trailer has hyped the expectations.
Produced and distributed by Aascar Films will hit screens
this Pongal, on 9th January. Stay tuned...

----------


## GangsteR

Can Vikram's I Defeat Ajith's Yennai Arindhaal?
Written by: Avinash Gopinath
Published: Friday, December 19, 2014, 18:43 [IST]


Though it is not fair to compare a movie's teaser with
another movie's trailer, it is sometimes passable to do
exactly that to gauge the movie's popularity among the
fans. Vikram 's I (Ai ) trailer was released last night and the
trailer has already impressed movie buffs across the
country. It has amassed over 1 million views within 24
hours but will it manage to surpass Thala Ajith 's Yennai
Arindhaal ?
Ajith's Yennai Arindhaal teaser took cyberspace by storm
and was continuously trending for almost two days from the
time of its release. It defeated the likes of Lingaa, Kaththi
and I pertaining to the number of views and likes these
aforementioned big budget movies had for its teaser and
trailer alike. It also went on to break records held by Happy
New Year and Bang Bang to become India's most liked
teaser.
But, Yennai Arindhaal 's teaser record could well be broken
by I 's trailer if not by its teaser. The visually stunning I 's
trailer has already got 29,403 likes and if this trend
continues, it could well get past the views and likes collected
by Yennai Arindhaal 's teaser. Currently, Yennai Arindhaal 's
teaser figures stands at 4,273,771 views and 86,267 likes.
If I 's trailer manages to get past Yennai Arindhaal 's teaser
record, then Ajith Kumar fans would vow to make Yennai
Arindhaal 's trailer(when it is released) India's most viewed
and most liked trailer of all time. Welcome to the age of
internet where the fight for a film's popularity starts right
from the release of its teaser.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

I censored with UA, off to revising committee?

http://www.sify.com/mobile/movies/i-...sMffgifje.html

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's I trailer is a monstrous hit!

Shankar’s I trailer is a monstrous hit ! The two minutes trailer
of Shankar’s magnum opus ‘I ‘ was out on Dec 18 night and within nine hours it has clocked in
nearly half a million view in You Tube.
It has to be noted that the teaser of’ I’ has registered more
than 9 million views on You Tube. The trailer starts with a
poetic romantic conversation between Amy Jackson and
Vikram who are planning to settle in an exotic foreign
locations, what follows the dreamy shot is an array of jaw
dropping action sequences, majestic background score by
AR Rahman and scintillating cinematography by PC
Sreeram.
Vikram’s various get-ups as body-builder, model and
hunch-back character in the trailer has certainly created a
curiosity. Also the trailer has been cut in such a way that
they have mentioned various meanings for the title “I” by
stating “I is love”, “I is pain”, “I is revenge” and ends in
style with “I will see you on Pongal” indicating the release
date.
With I’s teaser, Shankar had our curiosity but now he is
having our attention. The trailer is having a dialogue with
Amy aguishly asking “Enna Kola Poriya?” (Are you going to
kill me) and the hunchback Vikram says “Athukum mela
”(Much more than that)…

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athu easy aanuu...sarikum shoot cheyunathu keti irikunna  lase azhikunathanuuu.. athu rewind adikumbol ketunaa pole thonumm....soo simple


Yes....athraye ullu....athinaanu ivide kodi kuthiya debates... :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Marana mass look of SG in I
> 
> Talkalam ithu kandu tripthi aaku
>   @kandahassan


SG annan...! :cheers:

----------


## ACME

Watched PK from Coimbatore..no trailer attached  :Ahupinne:

----------


## michael

trailer polichu innaaanu kandae......oru rekshayum illa..

----------


## kandahassan

Padam 190 minute und ...so 10 minute trim cheyunnu..suresh gopi de Ulla part aayirikkum cut cheyunnathu  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KulFy

> Padam 190 minute und ...so 10 minute trim cheyunnu..suresh gopi de Ulla part aayirikkum cut cheyunnathu


SG annan important roleil aanu

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*Super duper trailer.......Shanker+Vikram......Its will be a visual extravagance...Marnaaaa Mass waiting...............*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Padam 190 minute und ...so 10 minute trim cheyunnu..suresh gopi de Ulla part aayirikkum cut cheyunnathu


shanakar annan

----------


## jobsp90

Vikram should be the next superstar rather than ajith and vijay..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

I to be released in Puthoor Chellam and Minerva Kottarakara

----------


## jobsp90

Oru samsayam anniyan irangiya timil vikraminu vijaynekkal fans undayirunno?

----------


## Hail

> Oru samsayam anniyan irangiya timil vikraminu vijaynekkal fans undayirunno?


Athinu Ippol undo?

Chori alla. Jst asking.
vijay-yekkaal fans vikraminu ippazhum illa ennaanu ente oru dhaarana .
thettaayirikkaam. Pakshe Ithuvareyum angine thanne vichaarichirikkunnathu

----------


## Nithz

> Athinu Ippol undo?
> 
> Chori alla. Jst asking.
> vijay-yekkaal fans vikraminu ippazhum illa ennaanu ente oru dhaarana .
> thettaayirikkaam. Pakshe Ithuvareyum angine thanne vichaarichirikkunnathu





Vijay ye kkal fans Vikrathinu Illa..

But Anniyan Release nu Shesham Aanu Vikram Fans Unitukal Ettavum Kooduthal Vannathu.

Almost Vijay yodu Kidapidikkan thakka vannam fans Vannu.

Karanataka & Andrayil Okke Fans Undu Chiyaanu. 

But Samayadosham ennu allathe enthu parayaan :(

Anniyanu Shesham Onnum Pacha Pidikanja Karanam Ah Oru Mass Fans Level Pooyi But I Nu Shesham Athu Shakthamayi Thirichu Varum Ennu Pradeekshikkunnu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Athinu Ippol undo?
> 
> Chori alla. Jst asking.
> vijay-yekkaal fans vikraminu ippazhum illa ennaanu ente oru dhaarana .
> thettaayirikkaam. Pakshe Ithuvareyum angine thanne vichaarichirikkunnathu


ippo illa ennu pullikkum ariyam...pulli udheshichathu annu peakil ninna time il Vikrathinu ayirunno kooduthal fans ennanu..  :Ok:

----------


## Hail

@ Iyyer , Nithz   :Thnku:  
My fvrt actrs in tamil r surya-vikram.
vikraminodu malayalathil thudangiya aalennoru extra mamatha koodi undu. :) Pinne ithrayokke kashtappedunna aale aarkka ishtamallathirikkuka..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> @ Iyyer , Nithz   
> My fvrt actrs in tamil r surya-vikram.
> vikraminodu malayalathil thudangiya aalennoru extra mamatha koodi undu. :) Pinne ithrayokke kashtappedunna aale aarkka ishtamallathirikkuka..


Enikku Ajith,Vijay,Suriya,Vikram..ellavareyum ishtamanu....ithil ippo kurachu low il ulla Vikrathinu mattullavrude pole oru stardom kittanam ennu aagrahavum und..

----------


## GangsteR

> Oru samsayam anniyan irangiya timil vikraminu vijaynekkal fans undayirunno?


fans enna sadanam vikratinu undo..athinekal simbunu undu

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram will bounce back after "I" release...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Oru samsayam anniyan irangiya timil vikraminu vijaynekkal fans undayirunno?


anniyan irangunnathinu munpe vikram - vijay okke keralathil ore range aayirunu.. anniyan vannappol vikaram nu koodiyittundakam..

enthayalum rajni kamal kazhinjaal pinne vikram , vijay aayirunu remuneration okke kooduthal.. ajith pinnil aayirunu..

anniyan time interview il vikram paranjth
anniyan nu vendi ithra time edukkumbol ethiraalikal munnerum.. career ne badhikkum ennokke ellavarum paranju.. pakshe ith shankar sir nte padam aayath kond enik aadhyame ariyamayirunu ith enne munnil ethikkum ennu..
anniyan cheyyunna gap il ethirali (vijay) 20 steps munnil ethi.. pakshe anniyan vannathode njan 50 steps ottayadik cover cheythu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> fans enna sadanam vikratinu undo..athinekal simbunu undu


hit padam vannaal fans um varum.. athraye ulloo karyam

----------


## mujthaba

How will this movie end?? real curious factor ..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> How will this movie end?? real curious factor ..


ponnapuram kotta kandittilla ?

----------


## mujthaba

> ponnapuram kotta kandittilla ?


illallo..ath kanano?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> illallo..ath kanano?


ath thanneya padam.. puthiya kalam aanenne ulloo

----------


## mujthaba

> ath thanneya padam.. puthiya kalam aanenne ulloo


serikum?? ath thanne avum enn urapundo??

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> serikum?? ath thanne avum enn urapundo??


yes.. beast transformation okke kandille?

----------


## raamzcool

> hit padam vannaal fans um varum.. athraye ulloo karyam


Ella faansum ore pole ishtapedunna actor aanu vikram...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> serikum?? ath thanne avum enn urapundo??


sorry ponnapuramkotta alla.. nagamadath thamburatti aanu

----------


## mujthaba

> sorry ponnapuramkotta alla.. nagamadath thamburatti aanu


 :Girl Mad:  :Girl Mad:  :Girl Mad:

----------


## jobsp90

oru karyam chodichotte....ajithinu itherikku fans undayathu ethu filmil aanu??

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> oru karyam chodichotte....ajithinu itherikku fans undayathu ethu filmil aanu??


 kathal kottai - vaali - dheena - billa -sura- mankatha.. ithokke aayirikkanam  :Ahupinne:

----------


## jobsp90

> kathal kottai - vaali - dheena - billa -sura- mankatha.. ithokke aayirikkanam


sura ???? atho vijayde alle??

----------


## jobsp90

ningal aarude fan aanu in tamil and malayalam??

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ningal aarude fan aanu in tamil and malayalam??


ajith nte fan base koottiya padam aavan aanu chance  :Ahupinne: 

mohanlal
rajni
ajith

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Watched PK from Coimbatore..no trailer attached


Only in north India  :Kettoda:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Only in north India


dhathu mathi 

pinne.. south il ittal entha kuzhappam?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


 :Badpc:  :Badpc:

----------


## Suneer

Athum Mele  :Giveup:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

kopp....enthinanenne.....3 manikoorilum kooduthal undell eppo entha preshnam....oru divasam 4 show oke mathi single screenil

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> dhathu mathi 
> 
> pinne.. south il ittal entha kuzhappam?


Veruthe hindi trailer kanikunnathu enthinanu ennu vechayirikum,....tamil theatrical trailer ippo varumayirikum...keralathil ippom ee xmas filmsnte koode vannal kollam....multiyiloke teaser oru masamayi kanikunnund... :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR

> How will this movie end?? real curious factor ..


shankarntae ella padangal polae avasanam court teerumanikkum  :Yeye:

----------


## kandahassan

Forumkeralam yudr peril flex adikkande ????

Huge flex adikkanam ennanu ente opionin ...ernakulam members onnu ulsaahikku  :Yeye:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


Suresh gopikku ake Ulla 10 minute ayirikkum trim cheyyane  :Ahupinne:

----------


## kandahassan

Shankar chithrathile oro scenum important anu ...10 minute poyal  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## GangsteR

> Forumkeralam yudr peril flex adikkande ????
> 
> Huge flex adikkanam ennanu ente opionin ...ernakulam members onnu ulsaahikku


fund nee sponser cheyyanam

----------


## kandahassan

> fund nee sponser cheyyanam


Othupidichal mala porum ...so we all try together to promote this movie  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Othupidichal mala porum ...so we all try together to promote this movie


Tvm koodi orennam adikanam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Forumkeralam yudr peril flex adikkande ????
> 
> Huge flex adikkanam ennanu ente opionin ...ernakulam members onnu ulsaahikku


SHANKERTAINER  :Giveup:

----------


## kandahassan

> Tvm koodi orennam adikanam


Gangster nedumangad alle ...tvm Ulla members ine koodi sankadippichu oru kidu flex adikku venamenkil flexil tinjunte photo koodi vacho  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Gangster nedumangad alle ...tvm Ulla members ine koodi sankadippichu oru kidu flex adikku venamenkil flexil tinjunte photo koodi vacho


enki njan 10 roopa ittu  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Shankar chithrathile oro scenum important anu ...10 minute poyal


venamenki interval cut cheythotte  :Adhupinne:

----------


## jeeva

Ethu polorennam malayalathill anu eduthirunnatheghill sure disaster akkkum evidullavar...tamilayathu kondhu maximum hit akkum :Declare:

----------


## kandahassan

> venamenki interval cut cheythotte


10 minute Cut cheyyenda kaaryam onnum illa...Shankar padangal inu interval inte aavashyam illa...interval scene kandu ellarum kannum thalli seatil irikkathe ullu..so tinju paranja pole interval time ozhivakkiyal nallathu...Shankar chithrangalil oro frame yum visual treat ayirikkum ...10 minute giga visual treat nashtapedunnu ennu kelkumpol valare vishamam ...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ethu polorennam malayalathill anu eduthirunnatheghill sure disaster akkkum evidullavar...tamilayathu kondhu maximum hit akkum


pinne allaathe.. latest example ezhara ponnana

----------


## kandahassan

Censor cheythavanmare thookki kolluka  :Kettoda:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Censor cheythavanmare thookki kolluka


censor cheythavanmaare cut cheyyuka

----------


## kandahassan

Lingakku kittiya athrayum screens I kku keralathil kittiyal ente ponno first week polannu thallum  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## michael

> Lingakku kittiya athrayum screens I kku keralathil kittiyal ente ponno first week polannu thallum



athu easy aayi kittilae.........

----------


## plk

enthayalum 3 manikkoor und.. enna pinne 10 mins more irinnal enthaa  :Sad:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

20 more days to go  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ACME

> Only in north India


Ithu munne parayande  :Vedi:  njan ente northies friendsne okke pidichiruthi interval nu trailer undenn paranju  :Hammer:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

@veecee
   @tinjuJISHNU   @Viru   @Nithz   @kandahassan   @xeon   @plk   @GaniThalapathi   @singam   @anupkerb1 @K K R @Don Mathew

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> @veecee
>    @tinjuJISHNU   @Viru   @Nithz   @kandahassan   @xeon   @plk   @GaniThalapathi   @singam   @anupkerb1 @K K R @Don Mathew


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

ellaayidathum endhirane nalla lead il pottikkum.. hindi mathram aanu aake ulla oru samshayam..

endhiran oru 280cr gross undenkil.. ith oru 400 enkilum ethanam.. athaanu nyayam  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

dhoom 3 aano share record ?ethra aanu ?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

avasanam kaanikkunna pennu ethaanu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KRRISH2255

> dhoom 3 aano share record ?ethra aanu ?


140Cr -150Cr Rangel Aanennu Thonnunnu All India Share... Alle...  @Deewana;

----------


## kandahassan

:Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## kandahassan

> avasanam kaanikkunna pennu ethaanu


Teaser I'll kaanikkuna aa pennanu...velutha Dress itta  :Yes: 

Also lastil Amy : kolla povaya ennu chodikkum..vikram reply kodukkum - athukku mele ..but aa dialog & scene Vere situationil vikram ee penninod parayunnatha...trailer edit cheythekkunnatha...shankarknte budhi  :Yahoo:

----------


## kandahassan

> 



Ee kula kakkayum matte then eechayumokke pradhana kadhapathrangal aanennu thonunnu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 140Cr -150Cr Rangel Aanennu Thonnunnu All India Share... Alle...  @Deewana;


pottichirikkum  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Teaser I'll kaanikkuna aa pennanu...velutha Dress itta 
> 
> Also lastil Amy : kolla povaya ennu chodikkum..vikram reply kodukkum - athukku mele ..but aa dialog & scene Vere situationil vikram ee penninod parayunnatha...trailer edit cheythekkunnatha...shankarknte budhi


amy allallo

----------


## kandahassan

> amy allallo


Alla...atha njan paranje Vere pennanu athu....I think its suresh gopis experiment item  :Ahupinne:

----------


## jobsp90

> Teaser I'll kaanikkuna aa pennanu...velutha Dress itta 
> 
> Also lastil Amy : kolla povaya ennu chodikkum..vikram reply kodukkum - athukku mele ..but aa dialog & scene Vere situationil vikram ee penninod parayunnatha...trailer edit cheythekkunnatha...shankarknte budhi


all athu amyodu  aanu parannathu...i m sure............

----------


## Naradhan

> dhoom   ammathiri aale kaliyakkunna kalikkudukka padangalodano compare cheyyunnath ?


Pinne chankarante level vechalle parayaan pattu ... ??

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Teaser I'll kaanikkuna aa pennanu...velutha Dress itta Also lastil Amy : kolla povaya ennu chodikkum..vikram reply kodukkum - athukku mele ..but aa dialog & scene Vere situationil vikram ee penninod parayunnatha...trailer edit cheythekkunnatha...shankarknte budhi


Athu pennallallo.....athalle iswarya rai ku enthiranil make up cheytha aal......angeru gay/shemale.....angane entho item aanu.....

----------


## Saathan

trailer kidukki kalanju... ethra kandalum mathi varunnilla... kure thavana kandu kazhinju  :Yahoo: 
songs kandal thanne ticket muthalakum  :Ok:  ippollum song ishttapedathavar padam kandu kazhiyumpol ishttapedum  :Yes: 
4 fight trailer il kaanan undu...   ellam different style anennu thonnunnu... 
 graphic chilathu athra pora... few years kazhiyumpol vrithikedu akum athokke...  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Pinne chankarante level vechalle parayaan pattu ... ??


ningalkk manikkuttanum sylvestor stallon um ore range aanennum thonnum.. paranjittu karyamilla   :Adhupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> trailer kidukki kalanju... ethra kandalum mathi varunnilla... kure thavana kandu kazhinju 
> songs kandal thanne ticket muthalakum  ippollum song ishttapedathavar padam kandu kazhiyumpol ishttapedum 
> 4 fight trailer il kaanan undu...   ellam different style anennu thonnunnu... 
>  graphic chilathu athra pora... few years kazhiyumpol vrithikedu akum athokke...


gentleman , indian okke grafix ippozhum decent aayi feel cheyyunund..  vrithy aayi upayogichath kondaanu.. technology advance aavunnathalla prashnam.. ullath creative aayi use cheyyan pattumo ennullathaanu.. ithil bike , lips okke nannaayi thanne vannittund

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Deewana

> 140Cr -150Cr Rangel Aanennu Thonnunnu All India Share... Alle...  @Deewana;


around 150cr....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> around 150cr....


verum grass  :Band:

----------


## Deewana

> verum grass


Endhiran num adhinu aduth und.. 130cr or 140cr...

----------


## kandahassan

> verum grass


Kick is 5 times better than crap dhoom 3  :Yes:

----------


## CHAKOCHI

Ithu polikum.... :Band:  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Endhiran num adhinu aduth und.. 130cr or 140cr...


BOI discount koduthitu polum 125cr undayirunu.. appol 140 + urappikkam

ith 200 ethane  :Rolleyes:   ( U/A maatti kittiyaal polikkum )

----------


## Suneer

Padam Flop aakum.. Trailer kidu 5-6 tymz kandu bt thatti koottu feel cheyyunnu.. padam kidu aayaal mathiyaarnnu..  :Pray:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Endhiran num adhinu aduth und.. 130cr or 140cr...





> BOI discount koduthitu polum 125cr undayirunu.. appol 140 + urappikkam
> 
> ith 200 ethane   ( U/A maatti kittiyaal polikkum )


Endhiran BOI Motham Confusions Aanu... Avar Paranja Share 125Crore... 
Athil Thanne AP Share Avar 12Crore Kuranjaanu Paranjathu... 
The Next Thing Avar Paranja Gross, Net & Share Matching Allaa... BOI Pole Oru Sitenu Angane Oru Mistake...  :Dntknw: 
Onnunkil Oru South Padam Aaya Kondu Avar Manappoorvam Cheythathaavaam... Allenkil Oru Error... 
One Thing Is Sure 125-140Cr Rangel Endhiran All India Share Vannittundu... World Wide 150-165Cr Rangeum...  :salut:

----------


## Deewana

> Endhiran BOI Motham Confusions Aanu... Avar Paranja Share 125Crore... Athil Thanne AP Share Avar 12Crore Kuranjaanu Paranjathu... The Next Thing Avar Paranja Gross, Net & Share Matching Allaa... BOI Pole Oru Sitenu Angane Oru Mistake... Onnunkil Oru South Padam Aaya Kondu Avar Manappoorvam Cheythathaavaam... Allenkil Oru Error... One Thing Is Sure 125-140Cr Rangel Endhiran All India Share Vannittundu... World Wide 150-165Cr Rangeum...


Nett and Gross match avunnille ? aa report onn copy paste adikkumo ?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Trailer kollaam....trailer bgm pidichilla  :Ahupinne:  beast aayathinu sheshamulla sound kidu  :Band:  garjanam  :Clap:  waiting for fdfs

----------


## Nithz



----------


## KRRISH2255

> Nett and Gross match avunnille ? aa report onn copy paste adikkumo ?


Endhiran (Tamil) has set the box office on fire in the South and Overseas. The Hindi version Robot managed average business in circuits like Mumbai and CP Berar but flopped in Delhi, Punjab and Bengal. The approx expected lifetime figures for the film are as follows.


Endhiran (Tamil)

Distributor Share - 90 crore

Nett - 125 crore

Gross - 130 crore


Robo (Telugu)

Distributor Share - 25 crore

Nett - 40 crore

Gross - 43 crore


Robot (Hindi)

Distributor Share - 10 crore

Nett - 21.50 crore

Gross - 29 crore


The combined totals will be 125 crore distributor share (record for Indian film), 186.50 crore nett and 202 crore gross.

Endhiran (Tamil) will do $11m (49 crore) overseas with $5.5 million from Far East, $2.5 from North America, $1.5 million from Middle East and $1.5 million from the rest of the world.

The Hindi and Telugu versions of Endhiran will add another $1m from overseas.

The final worldwide gross total of all versions of the film will be INR 255.50 crore ($57.5 million). Worldwide they are the second highest figures ever for an Indian film after Three Idiots which did INR 339.50 crore ($74.5 million). Dabangg released earlier this year is third as it grossed INR 212 crore ($47 million). Three Idiots was released on 1800 prints worldwide, Dabangg was 2000 prints while the Tamil, Telugu and Hindi versions of Endhiran had a combined total of 2500 prints worldwide.

The only black spot for the film was the Hindi version which accounted for 800 prints but did not give a return like the other versions. In India Robot (Hindi) was 750 prints which was far too much as dubbed films do not have a big market. Last year the dubbed version of 2012 (Pralay Ki Shuruaat) was released on just 400 prints and grossed 28 crore nett and remains the highest grossing dubbed film. Robot (Hindi) is second on the list of dubbed films but release was more like outright Hindi film rather than a dubbed film.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Deewana

exact tax rate ariyumoo South India ? Telugu 37cr share alle ? apo thanne 137cr aakum all India share... Hindi version nett share gross okke correct aanu... OS 12M$ adichille... 53cr INR aan thonnunnu... shho ipol aanenkil easily 72cr adichene... OS vere ethokkeyo Hindi trade analysts share 50% of gross edukkunad kandind... so angane aanenkil oru 25cr min koottikkoo.... 

appol 137cr   25cr means more than 160cr share... WW... 

Dhoom 3 OS 31M$ aanenn thonnunu IPO... ipolathe INR vechu its near to 200cr gross... Dhoom 3 kk India yil nn around 150cr share vannidavum... WW nokkiyal 240-250cr okke ethum...

----------


## Jo Johnson

I reports better than Endhiran less than Anniyan aayirikum in kerala ennoru thonnal.....!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> I reports better than Endhiran less than Anniyan aayirikum in kerala ennoru thonnal.....!


gentleman ,kathalan, indian ,anniyan range wom varunna padam aanu ente pratheeksha
muthalvan.. pinne endhiran range aayaalum kuzhappamilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> exact tax rate ariyumoo South India ? Telugu 37cr share alle ? apo thanne 137cr aakum all India share... Hindi version nett share gross okke correct aanu... OS 12M$ adichille... 53cr INR aan thonnunnu... shho ipol aanenkil easily 72cr adichene... OS vere ethokkeyo Hindi trade analysts share 50% of gross edukkunad kandind... so angane aanenkil oru 25cr min koottikkoo.... 
> 
> appol 137cr   25cr means more than 160cr share... WW... 
> 
> Dhoom 3 OS 31M$ aanenn thonnunu IPO... ipolathe INR vechu its near to 200cr gross... Dhoom 3 kk India yil nn around 150cr share vannidavum... WW nokkiyal 240-250cr okke ethum...


BOI endhirane thaazhthi kettaan oru pad sramichirunnu..
aadhyam 60cr budget undavulloo baakki okke poha aanenna mattil reports
pinne hindi padangalude range il onnum varilla ennokke
ath kazhinju net/share comparison maatti pidichu gross comparison aayi
avasanam AP share ( nammukk ariyavunnath ) 13cr kurach kaanichirikunu..(double taxation aanu AP il dubbed films nu.. gross um nalla vyathasam undakum) tamil version te karyam aarkkariyam ?
pinne overseas japan rls onnum ithil vannittilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

dhoom 3 share india il enthayalum pottum.. ww pottumayirikkum

----------


## ikka

*Polichu Moneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Entha Trailer!!! Entha BGM!!!!! Rocked!!!*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ghostrider999



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Saathan

> gentleman , indian okke grafix ippozhum decent aayi feel cheyyunund..  vrithy aayi upayogichath kondaanu.. technology advance aavunnathalla prashnam.. ullath creative aayi use cheyyan pattumo ennullathaanu.. ithil bike , lips okke nannaayi thanne vannittund


Gentleman simple graphic ayondu ippo kaanumpolum athra kuzhappam illa... Indian  :Nea: 

ithil bike sambhavam kollam... lips pora...

----------


## Munaf ikka

> 


adipoly poster........ :cheers:

----------


## Saathan

hindi trailer innanalle  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar Shanmugham @ shankarshanmugh 12m
#I Hindi poster. One of my favourite designs
aesthetically done by Rahul nandha. Hindi Trailer
from tomorrow.

----------


## Saathan

> dhoom 3 share india il enthayalum pottum.. ww pottumayirikkum


WW chance illa... its very high for a tamil movie... athinulla tamil audience overseas il illa...  
telugu version US il mathrame collection kittu... hindi version overseas il veliya chalanam undakkum ennu thonnunnilla...

----------


## jobsp90

> Gentleman simple graphic ayondu ippo kaanumpolum athra kuzhappam illa... Indian 
> 
> ithil bike sambhavam kollam... lips pora...


Lips entha kuzhappam??

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@Saathan Hindi Trailer On Tomorrow

----------


## Saathan

> @Saathan Hindi Trailer On Tomorrow


nee late ayi  :Biggrin:

----------


## Saathan

> Lips entha kuzhappam??


oru professional touch illatha polle...

----------


## jobsp90

> oru professional touch illatha polle...


Ithil kooduthal ini entha vendathu???

----------


## K K R

Apaara poster  :salut:

----------


## Nithz

> hindi trailer innanalle


naale aanu

----------


## jobsp90

Hindi poster athra pora.........black background mathi aayirunnu

----------


## Saathan

> Hindi poster athra pora.........black background mathi aayirunnu


tamil poster um same anu... black ayal attraction kurayum...

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Suneer

Hindi versionu northil okke hype undo ??  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> WW chance illa... its very high for a tamil movie... athinulla tamil audience overseas il illa...  
> telugu version US il mathrame collection kittu... hindi version overseas il veliya chalanam undakkum ennu thonnunnilla...


endhiran range aanenkil ippozhathe 250cr vannaane  :Adhupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Hindi versionu northil okke hype undo ??


sadhyatha illa.. oru 100 pere thannaal ulla time kond social medias il oru olam undaakki kodukkam

----------


## jobsp90

enikku thonathi  anniyan vanna wom okk ee padathinu kittiyilla.......but visuals,,,,,,graphics,,,vikram dedication okkk...ellavarkum ishtapedum....weak screenplay aavaan chance undu...

----------


## SAM369

> sadhyatha illa.. oru 100 pere thannaal ulla time kond social medias il oru olam undaakki kodukkam


*""Robo Director"" Ithu Vachanu Marketing athyavishyam screens okke kittumayirikkum*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *""Robo Director"" Ithu Vachanu Marketing athyavishyam screens okke kittumayirikkum*


robo , aparichit , hindustani.. okke vekkamayirunu.. north il kidu opinion ulla padangal aanu

----------


## SAM369

*No Of screens ethra aakum ennu any idea?? Record Idumo,Temper Postpone cheythathe konde Telugugil kure Screens kittum,14thne Gopala Gopala undennu Thonunnu,,TNil ethra Kittum*

----------


## Saathan

> robo , aparichit , hindustani.. okke vekkamayirunu.. north il kidu opinion ulla padangal aanu


kooduthal famous robot alle...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> kooduthal famous robot alle...


hindusthani arguably bigger aanu.. annathe kaalath

----------


## ACME

> hindusthani arguably bigger aanu.. annathe kaalath


Alla  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Saathan

> hindusthani arguably bigger aanu.. annathe kaalath


normally recent padangal alle idarullu...

----------


## kandahassan

> *No Of screens ethra aakum ennu any idea?? Record Idumo,Temper Postpone cheythathe konde Telugugil kure Screens kittum,14thne Gopala Gopala undennu Thonunnu,,TNil ethra Kittum*


4000 screens release pratheeshikkam..

TN- 450

AP- 900

Karnataka - 200 (Tamil + Telugu )

Kerala - 250

South indial mathram around 1800 screens expect cheyyam  :Yahoo:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> *No Of screens ethra aakum ennu any idea?? Record Idumo,Temper Postpone cheythathe konde Telugugil kure Screens kittum,14thne Gopala Gopala undennu Thonunnu,,TNil ethra Kittum*


Gopala Gopala & Yennai Arinthaal Jan 14th Undennanu Parayunnathu...  :Dntknw: 
APyil Solo Release & Huge Rights Amount Ok Aaya Kondu 600 Ok Kittumaayrkkum... Linga Was 750... 
TN Also Solo Release Aay Kondu 600 Range Chance Undu... Kerala 200+ Sure...

----------


## kandahassan

Tamil - Telugu - Hindi moonu versions matrame Jan 9 nu irangunullu...Chinese version dubbing onnum kazhinjilla...China yil koodi release cheythirunenkil record breaker ayene  :Doh:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Alla


aanu.. annathe time il ethand 10cr gross vannittundennanu orma..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> normally recent padangal alle idarullu...


ippo manirathnam ne boost cheyyanamenkil director of roja and bombay , priyadarshane director of kilukkam and chithram ennokke parayunnathalle nallath?

----------


## ACME

> aanu.. annathe time il ethand 10cr gross vannittundennanu orma..


Orma vidu..proof enthengilum undengil idu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Gopala Gopala & Yennai Arinthaal Jan 14th Undennanu Parayunnathu... 
> APyil Solo Release & Huge Rights Amount Ok Aaya Kondu 600 Ok Kittumaayrkkum... Linga Was 750... 
> TN Also Solo Release Aay Kondu 600 Range Chance Undu... Kerala 200+ Sure...


AP il lingaa yekkal kooduthal kittanam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Orma vidu..proof enthengilum undengil idu


http://ibosnetwork.com/asp/filmbodet...?id=Hindustani

ithil parayunnath 19.25cr gross aanu.. thettaavan aanu vazhi
adjusted gross 146cr aanu.. (ith ippozhathe aano ennum ariyilla.. kurach yrs munpatheyum aavaam)

----------


## ACME

> http://ibosnetwork.com/asp/filmbodet...?id=Hindustani
> 
> ithil parayunnath 19.25cr gross aanu.. thettaavan aanu vazhi
> adjusted gross 146cr aanu.. (ith ippozhathe aano ennum ariyilla.. kurach yrs munpatheyum aavaam)


Hindi alone? Chance illa

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Hindi alone? Chance illa


http://www.addatoday.com/2012/11/bol...sers-1990.html

ithil net 9.75cr aanu.. correct aavaan aanu vazhi

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Telugu n hindi audio release ille?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

hindustani 1996 - 9.75cr net  vs robot 2010- 22cr net aanenkil 
hindustani = 2 x robot ennu parayendi varum

----------


## ACME

> hindustani 1996 - 9.75cr net  vs robot 2010- 22cr net aanenkil 
> hindustani = 2 x robot ennu parayendi varum


AaNengil alle...ee andatoday and kozhitomorrow allathe decent source onnum illallo 

The film opened in May 1996 to predominantly positive reviews from critics and went on to become a blockbuster at the South Indian box office.[7]*The film ran packed houses for several months in Tamil Nadu and was dubbed and released in Telugu as ''Bharatheeyudu. Prior to the release of the film, the team also planned a Hindi version of the film, with a few re-shot scenes includingAruna Irani*in place of Manorama. The Hindi version also fared well after its release in June 1996.

Ithu from wiki..alpam collection undengil koodi fans keri editi armadikunna sthalam.says it fared well.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> gentleman ,kathalan, indian ,anniyan range wom varunna padam aanu ente pratheeksha
> muthalvan.. pinne endhiran range aayaalum kuzhappamilla


nte pratheeksha wom better than sivaji,Endhiran but less than Anniyan,Indian......

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> AaNengil alle...ee andatoday and kozhitomorrow allathe decent source onnum illallo 
> 
> The film opened in May 1996 to predominantly positive reviews from critics and went on to become a blockbuster at the South Indian box office.[7]*The film ran packed houses for several months in Tamil Nadu and was dubbed and released in Telugu as ''Bharatheeyudu. Prior to the release of the film, the team also planned a Hindi version of the film, with a few re-shot scenes includingAruna Irani*in place of Manorama. The Hindi version also fared well after its release in June 1996.
> 
> Ithu from wiki..alpam collection undengil koodi fans keri editi armadikunna sthalam.says it fared well.


ath nokkanda.. hindustani around 10cr net ulllath well known fact aanu.. athil tharkkam onnum undavilla.. aa varshathe top 10 hindi films ilum und.

pakshe ath vach neritt robot um aayi compare cheyyaan pattilla.. 2010 il inflation vach nokkumbol hindustani chelappo 40cr net nu ulla vakuppundakum.. pakshe karyangal vyathasatham aanu

rajni+ ash + arr = kamal + manisha + urmila + arr  ennu karuthaam
pinne merit and hype mathram ulloo valuate cheyyaan..
hindustani time il cheriya padangalkku chance und.. wom nu importance ulla time.. robot time il hype aanu kooduthal importance.. hype aanu ettavum important.. wom better aayaalum pick up aavan ulla time illa..
hindustani 2010 il aayirunenkil chelappo 20cr+ net il othungaan chance und ( pakshe robot ne apekshich phenomenal wom undayirunu ennullathum orkkendathanu)

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ath nokkanda.. hindustani around 10cr net ulllath well known fact aanu.. athil tharkkam onnum undavilla.. aa varshathe top 10 hindi films ilum und.
> 
> pakshe ath vach neritt robot um aayi compare cheyyaan pattilla.. 2010 il inflation vach nokkumbol hindustani chelappo 40cr net nu ulla vakuppundakum.. pakshe karyangal vyathasatham aanu
> 
> rajni+ ash + arr = kamal + manisha + urmila + arr  ennu karuthaam
> pinne merit and hype mathram ulloo valuate cheyyaan..
> hindustani time il cheriya padangalkku chance und.. wom nu importance ulla time.. robot time il hype aanu kooduthal importance.. hype aanu ettavum important.. wom better aayaalum pick up aavan ulla time illa..
> hindustani 2010 il aayirunenkil chelappo 20cr+ net il othungaan chance und ( pakshe robot ne apekshich phenomenal wom undayirunu ennullathum orkkendathanu)


Kamalinu Hindhiyil athyavashyam  market ullathalle Hindhusthanik munpe thanne......

----------


## GangsteR

7 'mersal' Quotes About Shankar - Vikram's I
Dec 21, 2014
I is Love.
I is Pain.
I is Devil.
I is Revenge.
I will see you on Pongal 2015.
- The Theatrical Trailer of I
I Trailer has managed 2.7 Million plus views as on 21-
December-2014 10:00AM
- YouTube
I Trailer: Shankar Sir makes us all proud :) Congrats to the
whole team. It's gonna be huge. Vikram sir - Proud of you!
- Dhanush
Shankar Sir: Waiting for I!
- Udhayanidhi Stalin
I trailer is kick-ass... Never felt seeing a movie FDFS in a long
time.. Cant wait :)
- Vishnu Vishal
Really na Mersalaayitten... - Thumbs up to Chiyaan Vikram and
Shankar Sir...
- Bobby Simha
Can't wait to watch I, Shankar Sir
- Vikram Prabhu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> nte pratheeksha wom better than sivaji,Endhiran but less than Anniyan,Indian......


shanker nte normal padangal ellaam phenomenal aanu.. gentleman , kathalan , indian , muthalvan , anniyan..
jeans um boys um vere type padangal aanu.. sivaji rajnikku vendiyulla compromises und.. endhiran mathram aanu pinne ullath.. athinte climax ithiri lengthy aayathaanu kurach prashnam aayath.. appol normal shanker padam pratheekshichaal gentleman , muthalvan , anniyan..etc range aayirikkum ..
angane aayaal mathiyayirunu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Kamalinu Hindhiyil athyavashyam  market ullathalle Hindhusthanik munpe thanne......


athe.. pakshe robot time il rajni kku nalla hype undayirunu..
ath kond aanu robot stars = hindustani stars ennu paranjath.. enthayalum 100% urappu parayan pattilla

----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR CONTINUES HIS CAR SENTIMENT IN I
21 Dec 2014 - 04 38 PM


Director Shankar is known to appreciate the good work
done by people associated with him by gifting them costly
cars. The ace director gifted a maruthi Swift Dzire car to his
manager G Vimal upon successful completion of his
prestigious movie I. I starring Vikram and Amy Jackson will
release for Pongal and the trailer of the movie has created a
huge buzz.
It has to be recalled that Shankar on earlier occasions too
gifted cars. Upon the success of Kathal, he gifted the
director of the movie, Balaji Sakthivel a new Santro car.
After he received critical acclaim for his production Veyil, he
gifted Vasanthabalan, the director of the movie a car.
Similarly, Shankar had gifted a Maruti Swift car to director
Simbudevan to appreciate the success of Imsai Arasan
23am Pulikesi starring Vadivelu. Imsai Arasan 23am
Pulikesi was produced by his S pictures.

----------


## GangsteR

I TO OVERTAKE LINGAA AND KATHTHI?
21 Dec 2014 - 04 14 PM


It seems, Shankar’s I is all set to overtake the previous
distribution figures in Kovai. The movie starring Vikram,
produced by Aascar is being negotiated for more than 14
crores, which is a very high figure. Superstar Rajinikanth’s
Lingaa was sold in Coimbatore for about 13 crores and
Vijay’s Kaththi was sold for about 8.5 crores.
The trailer of I starring Vikram and Amy Jackson was
released recently and it received unprecedented 2,734,722
views on You Tube in the shortest time possible.

----------


## KRRISH2255

> exact tax rate ariyumoo South India ? Telugu 37cr share alle ? apo thanne 137cr aakum all India share... Hindi version nett share gross okke correct aanu... OS 12M$ adichille... 53cr INR aan thonnunnu... shho ipol aanenkil easily 72cr adichene... OS vere ethokkeyo Hindi trade analysts share 50% of gross edukkunad kandind... so angane aanenkil oru 25cr min koottikkoo.... 
> 
> appol 137cr   25cr means more than 160cr share... WW... 
> 
> Dhoom 3 OS 31M$ aanenn thonnunu IPO... ipolathe INR vechu its near to 200cr gross... Dhoom 3 kk India yil nn around 150cr share vannidavum... WW nokkiyal 240-250cr okke ethum...


AP 20% KA 30% (For Dubbed Films) KL 15,20,25% Aanu Tax Ratios... 
Telugu 37Cr Share Vechu Gross Will Be Around 65Crore... Anjaan 5.45r Sharenu Gross Was Around 9Cr... 
Tamil Version BOI Prakaaram 90Cr Share Aanu... ABO Prakaaram 82Cr Shareum... (.5Cr Telugu From KA)
ABO Vechu Nokkiyaal Polum It May Be Around TN 125Cr Net/Gross. KA + KL + ROI Around 30Cr Gross... 
Ithu Koodaathe Hindi Version BOI Prakaaram 29Cr Gross... OS 12Million Means 55Cr Gross In 2010... 
So Engane Poyaalum Endhiran WW Gross May Be Nearly 300Crore... BOI Thaazhthikettiyathaanu Ennu Sure... 
BOI Paranja Share Vechu Orikkalum Aa Net & Gross Allaa Varikaa Ennathu 100% Sure Aanu... 
Kaaranam Indiayil 3 Idiotsnekkal Net Oru Tamil Film Vannu Ennu Kaanikkan Ulla Madi... Athaanu Collection Sharel Paranjathu... 
Gross 3I Thanne Aanu Indiayil Kooduthal But Evde Net Aanalloo Parayunnathu... Athaavanam Kaaryam...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> AP 20% KA 30% (For Dubbed Films) KL 15,20,25% Aanu Tax Ratios... 
> Telugu 37Cr Share Vechu Gross Will Be Around 65Crore... Linga 12.5Cr Netinu Gross Was Around 15.30Cr... 
> Tamil Version BOI Prakaaram 90Cr Share Aanu... ABO Prakaaram 82Cr Shareum... (.5Cr Telugu From KA)
> ABO Vechu Nokkiyaal Polum It May Be Around TN 125Cr Net/Gross. KA + KL + ROI Around 30Cr Gross... 
> Ithu Koodaathe Hindi Version BOI Prakaaram 29Cr Gross... OS 12Million Means 55Cr Gross In 2010... 
> So Engane Poyaalum Endhiran WW Gross May Be Nearly 300Crore... BOI Thaazhthikettiyathaanu Ennu Sure... 
> BOI Paranja Share Vechu Orikkalum Aa Net & Gross Allaa Varikaa Ennathu 100% Sure Aanu... 
> Kaaranam Indiayil 3 Idiotsnekkal Net Oru Tamil Film Vannu Ennu Kaanikkan Ulla Madi... Athaanu Collection Sharel Paranjathu... 
> Gross 3I Thanne Aanu Indiayil Kooduthal But Evde Net Aanalloo Parayunnathu... Athaavanam Kaaryam...


endhiran japan il enthaayennu ariyo?
AP il telugu padangalkku 37cr share il ethra gross varum?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> endhiran japan il enthaayennu ariyo?
> AP il telugu padangalkku 37cr share il ethra gross varum?


Telugu Padangalkku 37Cr Sharel Ithilum Kurave Varooo... Tax Pakuthi Allee... Oru 10Cr Less Minimum... 
Endhiran Aa Tax Vechu Polum APyil Share Wise Second Behind Magadheera Aayrunnu Irangiyappol...  :salut:

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 49m
Shankar's #I Chennai City & Chengalpet release by
@ags_cinemas ! Film release confirmed on Jan 9th,
2015.

----------


## GangsteR

3 Million+ views & 40 thousand+ likes for #Chiyaan
#Vikram 's #Itrailer in Just 3days !!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

hindi trailer 12 nu undakumo?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Telugu Padangalkku 37Cr Sharel Ithilum Kurave Varooo... Tax Pakuthi Allee... Oru 10Cr Less Minimum... 
> Endhiran Aa Tax Vechu Polum APyil Share Wise Second Behind Magadheera Aayrunnu Irangiyappol...


dhrishyathinu munp I irangiyirunenkil keralathile record kondu poyaane  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

> gentleman , indian okke grafix ippozhum decent aayi feel cheyyunund..  vrithy aayi upayogichath kondaanu.. technology advance aavunnathalla prashnam.. ullath creative aayi use cheyyan pattumo ennullathaanu.. ithil bike , lips okke nannaayi thanne vannittund


Jeansile graphics aane etavum verupere ippo kanumbo prehekiche aa songsil ulath bhaki padangalile onum valya kuzhapamilla

----------


## Saathan

> Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 49m
> Shankar's #I Chennai City & Chengalpet release by
> @ags_cinemas ! Film release confirmed on Jan 9th,
> 2015.


paper ad il 9th ennu paranjalle njan viswsasikku...

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi

@Mayavi 369 *Tirur Poster Card Vannitundu ..*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

AGS Entertainment acquires ‘I’ theatrical rights
Posted by: Only Kollywood December 22, 2014
Advertisement
Film production and distribution company AGS
Entertainment has acquired the theatrical rights of Vikram –
Shankar’s I for Chennai and Chengalpet territories. Trade
sources say the rights have been bought for a whopping
amount banking in on the rising expecatations for the film by
the minute. Chennai and Chengalpet territorries contribute a
large chunk of theaters in Tamil Nadu and a good revenue is
likely to be produced if the film gets the expected opening.
Produced by Aascar Ravichandran and directed by Shankar,
the film has Vikram and Amy Jackson in lead roles. The film
is scheduled for release on January 9th, as per overseas
distributors.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

hindi trailer vannilla..

ippozhe tv il ittu polichadukkanam.. padam irangunnathinu thottu munp idunnathilum nallath kure nerathe idunnathaa..

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Nithz



----------


## dipu10

> 


nokia..  :Laughing: 
ee colll attend cheyumo adho reject cheyumo  :Thinking:

----------


## xeon

> 


Miss call adikkan nalla phone.. call cheyyam cut cheyyam :laughing:

----------


## xeon

> dhrishyathinu munp I irangiyirunenkil keralathile record kondu poyaane


Athippo ini irangi drishyathe pottichalum pore

----------


## plk

> 


symbolic aanallo amyde dress  :Rolleyes:  
call cheyuka, call cut cheyuka, menu open cheyuka  :Laugh:

----------


## Nithz

A lucrative part of 'I' has been sold

The Shankar - Vikram magnum opus 'I' had its trailer released just over 3 days back and has already clocked more than 3.2 million hits. The film's Hindi trailer has also been released on the official T Series YouTube channel.

Meanwhile it is heard that 'I' was censored with a U/A certificate and that the makers are going to apply for a re-censor to ensure a U. The revising committee will see the film and take a call on the censor certificate.

And the lucrative Chennai city and Chengalpet distribution rights of the movie have been bagged by AGS. The film will hit the screens for Pongal but the final date hasn't been decided yet.

----------


## Nithz

A lucrative part of 'I' has been sold

The Shankar - Vikram magnum opus 'I' had its trailer released just over 3 days back and has already clocked more than 3.2 million hits. The film's Hindi trailer has also been released on the official T Series YouTube channel.

Meanwhile it is heard that 'I' was censored with a U/A certificate and that the makers are going to apply for a re-censor to ensure a U. The revising committee will see the film and take a call on the censor certificate.

And the lucrative Chennai city and Chengalpet distribution rights of the movie have been bagged by AGS. The film will hit the screens for Pongal but the final date hasn't been decided yet.

----------


## GangsteR

> symbolic aanallo amyde dress  
> call cheyuka, call cut cheyuka, menu open cheyuka


Menu open cheytaal gallery edukkam allae....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

..

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar gifted his manager Vimal
G, a surprise Maruthi Swift Dzire, upon
successful completion of #I .

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Vikram thanne ano ella versionilum dub cheyunne?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Vikram thanne ano ella versionilum dub cheyunne?


 :Yes2:  ....

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ....


 :Good: .........

----------


## GangsteR

AGS Entertainment acquires ‘I’ theatrical rights
Posted by: Only Kollywood December 22, 2014

Film production and distribution company AGS
Entertainment has acquired the theatrical rights of Vikram –
Shankar’s I for Chennai and Chengalpet territories. Trade
sources say the rights have been bought for a whopping
amount banking in on the rising expecatations for the film by
the minute. Chennai and Chengalpet territorries contribute a
large chunk of theaters in Tamil Nadu and a good revenue is
likely to be produced if the film gets the expected opening.
Produced by Aascar Ravichandran and directed by Shankar,
the film has Vikram and Amy Jackson in lead roles. The film
is scheduled for release on January 9th, as per overseas
distributors.

----------


## GangsteR

'I' supersedes 'Kaththi' and 'Lingaa'
IndiaGlitz [Monday, December 22, 2014]


The Coimbatore market plays a vital role in measuring
the success of a movie and the distributors have been
pumping heavy money to acquire the rights of biggies.
'Kaththi' and ‘Lingaa’ were sold for 8.5 crores and 13
croores respectively and here we get to know that
Vikram – Amy Jackson starrer ‘I’ has been sold for 14
crores.
The countdown for ‘my’ has begun officially with the
release of trailer and an unconfirmed report say that the
movie will be out for January 9th. We will be getting a
clarification regarding the release dates once the makers
starts to negotiate the foreign deals. Stay tuned!

----------


## GangsteR

In what way does the Hindi version of 'I' differ from Tamil ?
Dec 22, 2014


A film that is much-awaited all across India, 'I' is making all
the right noises. The Tamil version of the trailer recently
swept the online views crossing the 33 lakhs mark. The post
production of the film is in its last leg, with censor
formalities underway and 'I' is all set to hit the screens
during Pongal 2015.
The recent update about 'I''s Hindi version is that noted
singer / voice artiste Chinmayi has dubbed for lead actress
Amy Jackson. She recently tweeted stating "I have dubbed
for Amy Jackson in 'I' (Hindi). Disclaimer: I haven't dubbed in
Tamil."
With constant promotions and social media updates, 'I' is
seen as a very promising movie. We wish the team a good
luck for its release and a grand success.

----------


## GangsteR

A lucrative part of 'I' has been sold
Dec 22, 2014


The Shankar - Vikram magnum opus 'I' had its trailer
released just over 3 days back and has already clocked
more than 3.2 million hits. The film's Hindi trailer has also
been released on the official T Series YouTube channel.
Meanwhile it is heard that 'I' was censored with a U/A
certificate and that the makers are going to apply for a re-
censor to ensure a U. The revising committee will see the
film and take a call on the censor certificate.
And the lucrative Chennai city and Chengalpet distribution
rights of the movie have been bagged by AGS. The film will
hit the screens for Pongal but the final date hasn't been
decided yet.

----------


## CHAKOCHI

Thanks @GangsteR for all the updates....u r doing a great job.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Thanks @GangsteR for all the updates....u r doing a great job.


welcome macha

----------


## san

ithinte teaser kandappol nalla puthuma feel cheythirunnu..

trailer koode kandappol entho verum nonsense aayi thonnunnu.. chumma technology and makeup okke vechu enthokkeyo kaattikoottunna pole..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Athippo ini irangi drishyathe pottichalum pore


mohanlal in kerala > anything  :Yes3:

----------


## xeon

> mohanlal in kerala > anything


ithil SG annan undennu marakkenda.. Don't under estimate the power of SG ...

----------


## xeon

> ithinte teaser kandappol nalla puthuma feel cheythirunnu..
> 
> trailer koode kandappol entho verum nonsense aayi thonnunnu.. chumma technology and makeup okke vechu enthokkeyo kaattikoottunna pole..


Shankar ippo cheyyunna padangel ellam verum technical mass alle?? Kure colourful and ideas + Spellbinding scenes vendi kaanam.. athra thanne .. No space for emotional bonding.. Athinu Yennai arinthaal kaanam... appo seri aakum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Shankar ippo cheyyunna padangel ellam verum technical mass alle?? Kure colourful and ideas + Spellbinding scenes vendi kaanam.. athra thanne .. No space for emotional bonding.. Athinu Yennai arinthaal kaanam... appo seri aakum


aahaa athu shari  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ithinte teaser kandappol nalla puthuma feel cheythirunnu..
> 
> trailer koode kandappol entho verum nonsense aayi thonnunnu.. chumma technology and makeup okke vechu enthokkeyo kaattikoottunna pole..


trailer verum nonsense aanu.. oru puthumayum illa.. ith vach nokkumbol  mylanchi monchulla veedu ethrayo bedham  :Yes3:

----------


## xeon

> aahaa athu shari


Athe athe.. But padam all time bb sure aanu.. Aa record pottikkan pinne next Shankar film veranam .....

----------


## K K R

Hindi trailer entho mothathil pora  :No:

----------


## xeon

> Hindi trailer entho mothathil pora


Hindi trailer enthua vyathyaasam?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Hindi trailer entho mothathil pora


athe.. kuranjath 5 min enkilum venam  :Ahupinne: 

hindikkar njetti pandaramadangi irikkuvaanu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Hindi trailer enthua vyathyaasam?


tamil nu pakaram hindi aanu..
pinne bgm idakk onnu maatti pidichittund

----------


## K K R

> Hindi trailer enthua vyathyaasam?


Amy de sound okke different dubbing aanallo  :Doh:

----------


## Naradhan

> ningalkk manikkuttanum sylvestor stallon um ore range aanennum thonnum.. paranjittu karyamilla


Ore nukathil kettiya kaalakalkku pinne ore range alle kittu ...  :Taunt: 
Randinem kaananum bhangi illa .. Abhinayam aanel ... Oraal muscle and gun kaatti aale vadhikunnu .. matte aal thamasha paranjum ...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ore nukathil kettiya kaalakalkku pinne ore range alle kittu ... 
> Randinem kaananum bhangi illa .. Abhinayam aanel ... Oraal muscle and gun kaatti aale vadhikunnu .. matte aal thamasha paranjum ...


spelling thettaanu

----------


## SAM369

> Amy de sound okke different dubbing aanallo


*Chinmay aanu Dub cheythekkunne,,Pakshe kelkkan oru sugamilla,tamilil samanthakke dub cheyyathappolokke kollamayirunnallo*

----------


## Naradhan

> spelling thettaanu


Randu kaalakkum ore peru idillallo ...  :Beee:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Randu kaalakkum ore peru idillallo ...


njan pothinte karyama paranjath  :Ahupinne:

----------


## SAM369

Hindi Trailerum Tharangamakuva aanallo :Band:  :Band:

----------


## SAM369



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

'I' on January 14th
The most expected movie of this year 'I' is releasing on 14
of January 2015. Movie lovers have big expectation on
Shankar's 200 crore movie. The distributors of Kerala said
that " 'I' release date all over Kerala has rescheduled to
January 14th with Pongal, Expecting all your supports." I is
a Tamil romantic thriller film produced and distributed by V.
Ravichandran under his production company, Aascar Films.
The film was scripted and directed by Shankar and features
Vikram and Amy Jackson leading an ensemble cast which
include Suresh Gopi, Upen Patel, Santhanam and
Ramkumar Ganesan portraying pivotal roles. The
soundtrack album and background score was composed by
A. R. Rahman.
The trailer of I has created such a big enthusiasm on film
buffs. It was trending in all social media for a long time.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## nmaks



----------


## GangsteR

AGS Entertainment acquires theatrical rights of I
Shankar's magnum opus "I" is all set to hit the screens on
January 9. AGS Entertainment has acquired the theatrical
rights of I for Chennai City and Chengalpattu. Producer
Archana Kalpathi has shared this information in her twitter
page
#I distribution for City and Chengalpet will be done by #
Ags . Excited to be associated with such a magnum opus .
— Archana Kalpathi (@archanakalpathi) December 21,
2014
I stars Chiyaan Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead roles.
The movie has been censored with a U/A certificate. AR
Rahman has scored the music. The movie is produced by
Aascar Films.

----------


## GangsteR

AGS Entertainment acquires ‘I’ theatrical rights
Dec 22, 2014


Renowned production banner AGS Entertainment steered by
Kalpathi S Aghoram has bought the theatrical rights of
Vikram’s ‘I’ for Chennai and Chengalpet territories. Archana
Kalpathi of AGS Cinemas confirmed the news on her official
Twitter account. Trade sources say the rights have been
sold for an unprecendented amount keeping in mind the
soaring expectations for the film. Chengalpet area holds a
large chunk of theaters in Tamil Nadu and expected
revenues could be high.
Directed by Shankar and bankrolled by Aascar Films, ‘I’,
featuring Vikram and Amy Jackson to its star cast, is all set
for a massive release on January 9th. The censor board has
given U/A for the film and the makers have appealed to the
revising committee hoping for a clean U certificate, which
will effectively catalyse the box-office prospects.

----------


## GangsteR

i scores 55/100 and Yennai Arindhaal 45/100
Dec 22, 2014


Vikram’s I and Ajith Kumar’s Yennai Arindhaal is getting
ready for release for the festive occasion of Pongal. While
Vikram’s I is likely to hit screens on January 9 with more
number of screens, Ajith Kumar’s Yennai Arindhaal is
planning for Jan 15 release. While the fans are curiously
preparing for the films’ releases, there is a shocking report
from the inside sources after the rough cuts.
Recently, the censor board committee members had viewed
Shankar’s I and had passed U/A certificate. What turned out
to be disappointing news was that some of the close
sources had revealed that the first half is completely
engaging with lots of commercial elements, but in contrast
the second hour disappoints heavily with less drama and
dragging sequences. It seems that audiences have to watch
the disfigured Vikram alone throughout the second half and
there isn’t much to score there and it will be little dry
towards the climax with a stereotypical end.
When it comes to Gautham Menon’s Yennai Arindhaal, it
seems that the first half has very light moments and nothing
to impress with few shots in second half being reshot as
Ajith Kumar was satisfied, but there seems to be only
highlight that includes climax.
So as of now, the final mark for these films is as follows,
Vikram’s I – First half: 80/100, Second Half: 30/100
Ajith Kumar’s Yennai Arindhaal – First Half: 30/100, Second
half: 60/100
Overall, I scores 55/100 and Yennai Arindhaal with 45/100

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## michael

> i scores 55/100 and Yennai Arindhaal 45/100
> Dec 22, 2014
> 
> 
> Vikram’s I and Ajith Kumar’s Yennai Arindhaal is getting
> ready for release for the festive occasion of Pongal. While
> Vikram’s I is likely to hit screens on January 9 with more
> number of screens, Ajith Kumar’s Yennai Arindhaal is
> planning for Jan 15 release. While the fans are curiously
> ...


ithokkae evidunnnu aaru undaaki vidunnu.............

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@ALEXI Machan HQ idoooo

----------


## Nithz

> i scores 55/100 and Yennai Arindhaal 45/100
> Dec 22, 2014
> 
> 
> Vikrams I and Ajith Kumars Yennai Arindhaal is getting
> ready for release for the festive occasion of Pongal. While
> Vikrams I is likely to hit screens on January 9 with more
> number of screens, Ajith Kumars Yennai Arindhaal is
> planning for Jan 15 release. While the fans are curiously
> ...


EE NEWS inte Source Link Onnu Tharamo ?

----------


## ALEXI

> @ALEXI Machan HQ idoooo

----------


## ALEXI

> EE NEWS inte Source Link Onnu Tharamo ?


http://www.2daycinema.com/news-id-aj...2-12-14693.htm

----------


## xeon

> Amy de sound okke different dubbing aanallo


njan kandilla

----------


## xeon

> i scores 55/100 and Yennai Arindhaal 45/100
> Dec 22, 2014
> 
> 
> Vikrams I and Ajith Kumars Yennai Arindhaal is getting
> ready for release for the festive occasion of Pongal. While
> Vikrams I is likely to hit screens on January 9 with more
> number of screens, Ajith Kumars Yennai Arindhaal is
> planning for Jan 15 release. While the fans are curiously
> ...


Ithokke enthu aanu??? Shankar Filmil lag???

----------


## GangsteR

I to clash with 'Yennai Arindhaal' on Pongal day?
By: MOVIEBUZZ   Source: SIFY
Last Updated: Tue, Dec 23, 2014 09:22 hrs
If sources in the industry are to be believed the release date of I might be postponed from January 9 to January 14.
The reason cited by the
source is “Aascar
Ravichandran feels that though people in the city will be
excited to see the film on January 9, people in B and C
centers will always prefer films which are newly releasing
for Pongal and not the one week old film”.
Also, many theater owners are asking Aascar Ravichandran
to leave few screens for the other Pongal releases which he
doesn’t want to lose after one week. If I released on
January 14, then there will be just one day gap for Yennai
Arindhaal and the battle will be really close.
Mean time, the entire crew of I will be soon leaving to
Hyderabad for the promotion of Telugu version while the
first week of January is allotted for Hindi promotions.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Chinmayi does her part in 'I'


Chinmayi is a well-known playback singer and voice artist.
The talented woman rose to fame after the success of ‘Oru
Dheivam Thandha..’ song in ‘Kannathil Muthamittal’.
Chinmayi took up voice acting and has marked her
uniqueness in that field too. Her voice acting skills in
‘Vinnaithaandi Varuvaayaa’ was very well appreciated and it
was considered one of the strengths of the film.
Now, Chinmayi has done her part in Shankar-Vikram’s most
awaited ‘I’. She has tweeted, ‘I have dubbed for Amy
Jackson in 'I' (Hindi). Disclaimer: I haven't dubbed in Tamil’.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram’s i to have a big trouble?
Dec 23, 2014
According to the reports from Tollywood, the industry
exhibitors and producers don’t want Shankar’s I to be
released for Sankaranthi as it will affect the business of their
Telugu films. Shankar is having a huge market in Andhra
Pradesh and his Anniyan with Vikram was a terrific hit in
fact did a better run than the Tamil version.
Though, Prasad who is releasing the film in Andhra is
confident of releasing the film for Sankranthi the exhibitors
are yet to give their consent.Reports suggest that the
distributors and exhibitors will be meeting soon to decide the
release date of the film

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar presents a posh car to his manager
Dec 23, 2014
India’s Steven Spielberg, Shankar is excited as his dream
project I will be releasing for the big pongal festival.Recently
the grandeur director gifted ‘Maruti Swift Desire’ to his
manager Vimal G for the hard work he put in for the
completion of I.
Shankar is known for his sweet surprises and the director
presented cars to his assistants Vasantabalan and Chimbu
Devan for the success of Veyil and Imsai Arasan 23 aam
Pulikesi respectively.
Shankar’s I will be releasing on Pongal.

----------


## jumail pala



----------


## GangsteR

Chiyaan' Vikram's #I Telugu audio releasing on
Dec 30th.

----------


## Suneer

> 


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bi...9015&BV_ID=@@@

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Innale kochiyil shankar oke promitionu varum ennu paranja divasam?

----------


## GangsteR

> Innale kochiyil shankar oke promitionu varum ennu paranja divasam?


anganae oru sambavam undaallae...athu cancel aayi kaanum

----------


## jobsp90

- ve wom aanallo padathinu kelkunathu...eeshwara rakshikane.........ithokke satyam aano??

----------


## jobsp90

shankar & vikram kochiyil varumo??

----------


## jumail pala

I gets postponed to Jan 14th. 
Aascar needs U certificate

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> I gets postponed to Jan 14th. 
> Aascar needs U certificate


 :Ho:  Appo Yennai Arindal n I Will Rls On Same Day

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @Rameshlaus 
#I is yet to get #U Certificate.. As per @
hindutalkies , #Chiyaan #Vikram 's #
Koonan 's character's activities r da
stumbling block to get #U

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## mujthaba

> 



kai poya pokkey  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Ferno

> I gets postponed to Jan 14th. 
> Aascar needs U certificate


Elam namude aagraham pole thane  :Yeye:  oru day koode neetiyirunel FDFS  :Yeye:

----------


## amarnath

> 


Horryfing tough to get U.

----------


## SAM369

*14th Ivanmar ee padathe Nashipikkum,Ajith-PK Padamokke 14thne alle,Enthakumo entho,eni Ivarellarum oodithallumo*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *14th Ivanmar ee padathe Nashipikkum,Ajith-PK Padamokke 14thne alle,Enthakumo entho,eni Ivarellarum oodithallumo*


ajith-pk padangal undayalum prashnamilla.. U kittuvaanenkil athaanu nallath

----------


## SAM369

> ajith-pk padangal undayalum prashnamilla.. U kittuvaanenkil athaanu nallath


*extra screens kittunnathe kurayille? Both AP&TN,,*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Vikram&#iproducer Aascar Ramesh Babu apparently met#SalmanKhanin Mumbai recently. They are also trying to appear on the Big Boss show*

----------


## SAM369

*Jan 14th
I v/s YA v/s Ambala (Tn)
I v/s GG (AP)
*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *extra screens kittunnathe kurayille? Both AP&TN,,*


ennaalum U kittunnathaanu kooduthal labham.. viewership il karyamaya vyathasam onnum undakan pokunila

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## National Star

> I gets postponed to Jan 14th. 
> Aascar needs U certificate


february  :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

:Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## anupkerb1

> february


Feb undakilaa..WW alee...jan illel april . . . apol 2nd  trailer poraaa...1st half youtubel release cheyndi varum

----------


## GangsteR

#Itrailer nearing 4M views! Remarkable
achievement considering the size of
Aascars Youtube channel.

----------


## GangsteR

> february


ithuvarae vittillae....

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram and Salman?
Dec 23, 2014
While the movie I is all set to release during Pongal 2015,
the social media promotions are no less prior to its release.
Constant twitter updates, theatrical teasers, making video
and trailers make the viewers hooked to the virtual medium
awaiting more updates.
Currently, Vikram and Ramesh Babu of Aascar Films are on
a travel spree to promote the film I across India. When they
headed to Mumbai they happened to meet Salman Khan and
it is reported that they are trying to be a part of the Big Boss
show too.
Hindi version of I trailer has also seen good audience
response. The theatrical teaser of I Hindi version has
crossed more than 87 thousand hit mark.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Feb undakilaa..WW alee...jan illel april . . . apol 2nd  trailer poraaa...1st half youtubel release cheyndi varum


Entha ww? World cup aano

----------


## anupkerb1

> Entha ww? World cup aano


yess yess....

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

'I' gets more than 3 million views



‘I’, the much anticipated film of Vikram and Shankar will hit
the screens early next year and the fans are expecting the
film to be a complete entertainer.
The film which took around two and a half years to complete
has been sculpted by giants like Shankar, A.R.Rahman and
P.C.Sreeram.
The trailer proved to be a perfect preview for the movie and
it has attracted more than 3 million views in 3 days. The
exotic visuals, astounding stunt sequences, extraordinary
makeup and scintillating music have already amazed movie
buffs and the reception of the trailer has added on to the
eagerness about the flick.

----------


## GangsteR

I - A HOT CAKE


Shankar's I scheduled for a pongal release has already sold
the distribution rights for key areas.AGS Entertainment has
confirmed that it will be distributing the movie in Chennai &
Chengalpet.This was revealed by Archana Kalpathi in
twitter,"#I distribution for City and Chengalpet will be done
by #Ags . Excited to be associated with such a magnum
opus."
Meanwhile the other key areas are also getting sold as the
film has completed the censor formalities.The film stars
Vikram,Amy Jackson & Upen Patel with the music of AR
Rahman

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's swift move


With Shankar gearing up for the release of 'I' and
'Kappal', his manager Vimal is equally busy. In a bid to
reward the latter's hardwork, the former has gifted him a
car.
"Shankar recently gifted a brand new Swift Dzire car to
Vimal. This has made Vimal so happy and he considers
it as a prized possession," sources say.
While 'I' starring Vikram is helmed by Shankar, 'Kappal'
is directed by his former assistant Karthik and will be
released by Shankar's S Pictures. It has Vaibav Reddy in
the lead.

----------


## GangsteR

The thin line between 'I' and 'Yennai Arindhaal'
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, December 23, 2014]


The dialogue from 'Yennai Arindhaal' has caught up bit
time with the netizens, 'A thin line between being bad
and good' by Ajith and if we go by the reports which
came this morning, there could well be just 24 hours
separating Vikram’s ‘I’ and Ajith’s ‘Yennai Arindhaal’.
'I' was initially said to release on January 9th, but
Aascar Ravichandran decides to release the movie on
Januray 14th so that people in the B&C centers will
catch the movie without knowing spoilers. On the other
hand, team 'Yennai Arindhaal' is quite firm on getting the
movie on January 15th and the same has been
confirmed by ATMUS, who is releasing the movie in
U.S.A & Canada.

----------


## Nithz

Trailer In Theaters From Tomorrow

----------


## Nithz

Aascar to do it directly for 'I' in all 3 versions ...

Aascar Films sent out a press release yesterday, putting a full stop to the media's speculations about the release plans of their upcoming biggie, 'I'. It reads as follows:

Aascar Film Pvt. Ltd is releasing their magnum opus film "I" worldwide including the North America market in Tamil, Telugu and Hindi. I, a Chiyaan Vikram, Amy Jackson and Upen Patel starrer is directed by India's esteemed director Shankar. The film's music and background score has been composed by 2 time Grammy and Academy winner A.R. Rahman and Cinematography is by Legendary P.C. Sreeram.

The teaser has garnered over 9 million views so far and the theatrical trailer has garnered over 3.7 million views in a record 4 days.

I is Director Shankar's collaboration with Chiyaan Vikram and Aascar Film Pvt. Ltd. after Anniyan/ Aparichitudu.

Aascar will be releasing this movie directly worldwide in record number of screens in Tamil, Telugu and Hindi for Pongal 2015.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Trailer In Theaters From Tomorrow


 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## veecee

> 


ee phoneil onnu call cheytal kollamennundu  :Phhhh:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Hindi song release new year day aavum.....2015il aadyam I songs  :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Aascar Ravichandran to release I overseas
By: MOVIEBUZZ   Source: SIFY

Sify.com first broke you the news that the release date of Shankar’s I has been postponed from
January 9 to 14 and today the press statement from Aascar Films has confirmed it.
According to the latest press release issued by Aascar
Films, the worldwide release of Tamil, Telugu and Hindi
versions of I will be through their own banner.
The press statement also confirmed that the film will be
released for Pongal which is on January 14 and hence the
film will not be released on January 9 as mentioned earlier.
I has Vikram, Amy Jackson, Upen Patel, Ram Kumar,
Santhanam and many to its star cast.

----------


## GangsteR

Aascar to do it directly for 'I' in all 3 versions ...
Dec 24, 2014
Aascar Films sent out a press release yesterday, putting a
full stop to the media's speculations about the release plans
of their upcoming biggie, 'I'. It reads as follows:
Aascar Film Pvt. Ltd is releasing their magnum opus film "I"
worldwide including the North America market in Tamil, Telugu
and Hindi. I, a Chiyaan Vikram, Amy Jackson and Upen Patel
starrer is directed by India's esteemed director Shankar. The
film's music and background score has been composed by 2
time Grammy and Academy winner A.R. Rahman and
Cinematography is by Legendary P.C. Sreeram.
The teaser has garnered over 9 million views so far and the
theatrical trailer has garnered over 3.7 million views in a record
4 days.
I is Director Shankar's collaboration with Chiyaan Vikram and
Aascar Film Pvt. Ltd. after Anniyan/ Aparichitudu.
Aascar will be releasing this movie directly worldwide in record
number of screens in Tamil, Telugu and Hindi for Pongal 2015.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

* #Mersalayitten(Hindi version) video promo

https://t.co/0h6e3YdDAV* 
  @K K R  @Saathan  @veecee  @ACME  @ikkafan  @GangsteR @aneeshmohanan @Jaisonjyothi @wayanadan @singam @Spunky @Mayavi 369 @xeon

----------


## jumail pala



----------


## jumail pala

http://www.bollywoodhungama.com/more...iew/id/3392560http://www.bollywoodhungama.com/more...iew/id/3392560

----------


## jumail pala

http://www.bollywoodhungama.com/more...iew/id/3392560

----------


## jumail pala

> http://www.bollywoodhungama.com/more...iew/id/3392560


I Merselayitten Hindi song video irangi

----------


## jumail pala

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?for...o%2F0h6e3YdDAV

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## Ferno

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

@Laleattan             @Manoj         @Don Mathew             @kunjumon             @Kashinathan             @Jo Johnson             @KulFy              @PEACE THRU WAR        @chinju01                  @tinjuJISHNU         @David Billa             @KRRISH2255       @AjinKrishna        @Balram                  @TWIST                  @yodha007             @JIGSAW             @Mayavi 369             @MALABARI                  @SUDHI             @kireedam       @abcdmachan              @mukkuvan             @JJK        @Chirakkal Sreehari             @MHP369       @Aattiprackel Jimmy           @Frankenstein            @K K R             @MVP            @maryland       @Brother      @ACHOOTTY       @ballu                 @yash          @GaniThalapathi          @Gopikrishnan        @dipu10                 @wayanadan                 @Vigathakumaran            @kandahassan                 @xeon             @plk                @Shivettan               @SadumoN                @singam                @Spunky                 @Viru        @Dylan        @Digambaran                 @ThaLaPathi       @Bunny             @National Star            @jawoose            @kumar      @ACME                 @visakh r             @OxY            @kevin                @sherlock holmess             @Munaf ikka            @KHILADI      @baazigar89              @sethuramaiyer               @sreeoman           @Iyyer The Great           @Madhavanunni           @KingOfKings           @Iam RMU                @ULTIMATE STAR            @Paapi8thstd            @POKIRI         @Flackyz           @ITV           @michael           @loudspeaker             @rtrtrt              @saamy     @arunkp        @firecrown            @nmaks           @Jaisonjyothi              @sankarsanadh       @EK rules            @Nithz           @KeralaVarma           @josemon17             @PRINCE       @Deewana          @KoLLaM ShA     @amarnath      @avd          @iddivettu shamsu            @Ravi Tharagan              @solomon joseph      @BangaloreaN          @manuarjun      @bens               @STRANGER              @Spark     @AnWaR           @PaandyNaattu Thangam          @moviebuff        @Gafoorkadosth             @Saathan          @JabbaR          @LALIKKA            @RAM KOLLAM               @Yuvaa             @Saaradhi     @anupkerb1           @Naradhan          @KARNAN           @NANBAN     @AslaN          @Karikamuri Shanmugan           @pammuty     @ALEXI            @SAM369              @veecee       @ghostrider999           @PunchHaaji            @san         @ikka         @kannan         @karthi007      @Bilalikka Rules      @Ava           @rajivnedungadi         @mallufan              @VIJAYASURYA         @Kocherukkan          @nryn         @jeeva         @manuarjun          @Perumthachan           @Rachu         @Hari         @Kareem     @abhimallu      @CHAKOCHI              @teegy             @sha         @LOLan             @sirius         @Jamesbond007       @Daniel John      @Eazy04     @gldnstar   @4EVER     @Janapriyan     @MEGASTAR ROCKS     @moovybuf       @Reporter   @classic     @MANNADIAR   @dQwellwisher    @Hari Jith       @sachinlal     @ParamasivaM  @aneesh mohanan    @HighnesS    @Jishnu Anand    @indi commandos    @J Square    @Mr Pokkiri    @MeoW       @sachin   @Ferno    @ikkafan   @ClubAns    @praviatfk   @Jenny  @B I L A L   @kannur Raja   @kidureports        @Usthad Parameshwaran @suneeth        @The Extremist   @Kingmaker   @Inspector Balram  @Aasai Nayakan     @rambho    @mujthaba  @Guruji     @renjuus  @BIGBrother   @KOBRA   @Hail   @Moviebuff369   @ikkafan       @sHaNkER LaL   @jackramsey        @thom   @izubair@rajaips  @Android @Acharya

----------


## baazigar89

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## K K R

Koora picturisation .,.Ishtapettilla

----------


## Viru

Kollam nalla visuals

Vikram :Giveup:

----------


## K K R

Chumma budget kootan aayittu oro koprayangal  :Doh:

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## ghostrider999

aWESOME cONCEPT nOKIA pHONE aND bIKE cHANGE AAKUNATHU  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

> 


 :Band:  :Band:  * vikram*  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz

> Chumma budget kootan aayittu oro koprayangal


athu ningalude avataril kaanunna annante LATEST padathil aanallo ullathu

shankar big budget padam pidikkan thudangiyathu innum innaleyum alla

----------


## ALEXI

> 


  :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## ghostrider999

> Chumma budget kootan aayittu oro koprayangal


Ethu Koprayangal anele Nalla Kaaryangal Onnu Kaanichu Thanne  :Engane:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Chumma budget kootan aayittu oro koprayangal


 :Kannilkuthu:                             .

----------


## mujthaba

tamil lyricsil pedakkum ..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Chumma budget kootan aayittu oro koprayangal


ee cash vysakh nu koduthirunenkil cousins le pole ulla athi gambeera manohara vijrumbitha ganaramgangal eduthu undakkiyaane

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ee cash vysakh nu koduthirunenkil cousins le pole ulla athi gambeera manohara vijrumbitha ganaramgangal eduthu undakkiyaane


Enthu parayana.......Enthu cheythalum kuttam mathram kandupidikan kure aalkarund.....Amenil thenginte mandel irunnu ayal parayunna dialouge aanu orma varunnathu :pukel:

----------


## K K R

Entammo..Enikk ee padathil ithu vare irangiyathil ellam kattakku ishtapettu..idhu ishtapettilla.. athinu ellarum COUSINS nte mandakk kerunna kandaal thonnum njan vyshak fan anennu  :Ennekollu:  ...ivide ishtapettu enn matrame parayan padullu alle..Appo sheri..Ishtapettu ishtapettu

----------


## K K R

> Enthu parayana.......Enthu cheythalum kuttam mathram kandupidikan kure aalkarund.....Amenil thenginte mandel irunnu ayal parayunna dialouge aanu orma varunnathu


Enikk aa graphics okke bore aayi thonni athaanu paranjathu..Usual shankar standardil verunna picturisation aano ithu? Padathile adhyathe song ayirikkum idhu..Anniyan/shivaji opening songs nokku for example..kumaari and ballelakka..athinte oru rasam onnum ithinte picturisation thonniyilla..over graphics ketti veruppicha pole thonni

----------


## ghostrider999

> Entammo..Enikk ee padathil ithu vare irangiyathil ellam kattakku ishtapettu..idhu ishtapettilla.. athinu ellarum COUSINS nte mandakk kerunna kandaal thonnum njan vyshak fan anennu  ...ivide ishtapettu enn matrame parayan padullu alle..Appo sheri..Ishtapettu ishtapettu


Agane Vazhikku Vaa  :Bigboss:

----------


## K K R

> Agane Vazhikku Vaa


Sheri sir.

----------


## jumail pala

'I' jan14....
'Yennearindhal' Feb..
Rls.....

----------


## Viru

> Entammo..Enikk ee padathil ithu vare irangiyathil ellam kattakku ishtapettu..idhu ishtapettilla.. athinu ellarum COUSINS nte mandakk kerunna kandaal thonnum njan vyshak fan anennu  ...ivide ishtapettu enn matrame parayan padullu alle..Appo sheri..Ishtapettu ishtapettu


ee avathar ittonda ellarum thettidhariche 

indrante avathar matiyit aamayil jayante ide appo priyante nenjathe ponkala ittolum

----------


## K K R

> ee avathar ittonda ellarum thettidhariche 
> 
> indrante avathar matiyit aamayil jayante ide appo priyante nenjathe ponkala ittolum


Kashtam thanne  :Laughing:  .Ningal aanu -ve paranjirnnenkil enthu parajene??/ Koora devillers..South Africa World cup thokkum enn paranju kure  :Ennekollu:  ittene alle

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Enikk aa graphics okke bore aayi thonni athaanu paranjathu..Usual shankar standardil verunna picturisation aano ithu? Padathile adhyathe song ayirikkum idhu..Anniyan/shivaji opening songs nokku for example..kumaari and ballelakka..athinte oru rasam onnum ithinte picturisation thonniyilla..over graphics ketti veruppicha pole thonni


First song mikkavarum Ladio ayirikum.....Oro filminum situation anusarichanu first songum last songum oke......ballellaka oru Rajni intro song aanu :Ennekollu:  athine aano ithumayittoke comparison......allenkil thanne enthinee comparison....its a different film....different situation.....pinne aa bike graphics oke aano koora

----------


## K K R

> First song mikkavarum Ladio ayirikum.....Oro filminum situation anusarichanu first songum last songum oke......ballellaka oru Rajni intro song aanu athine aano ithumayittoke comparison......allenkil thanne enthinee comparison....its a different film....different situation.....pinne aa bike graphics oke aano koora


Okay..enikk usual shankar std ayittu thonniyilla.graphics bore ayi thonni...atre thannex

----------


## SUDHI

bike concept & VFX kidu aaayittundu......

----------


## mujthaba

> Okay..enikk usual shankar std ayittu thonniyilla.graphics bore ayi thonni...atre thannex


may be bcoz of the absence of a right audio-video synchronization.. Merssalayiten verumbo bhaik ishtavum  :Smile:

----------


## K K R

> may be bcoz of the absence of a right audio-video synchronization.. Merssalayiten verumbo bhaik ishtavum


Maybe...Anirudhnte sound thanne kollam..Idhu pora

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Enikk aa graphics okke bore aayi thonni athaanu paranjathu..Usual shankar standardil verunna picturisation aano ithu? Padathile adhyathe song ayirikkum idhu..Anniyan/shivaji opening songs nokku for example..kumaari and ballelakka..athinte oru rasam onnum ithinte picturisation thonniyilla..over graphics ketti veruppicha pole thonni


sadharana shanker songs pole njettaan ulla vakupponnum illa ( prathyekich hindi il irakkunna udesham nokkumbol ) 

balle lakka song nte choreography mosham aayirunu.. 

pinne ningal paranjath.. chumma budget koottaan ennaanu.. 100cr padangal ivide kure irangunnund.. ithinte 17 ayalath nilkilla athile okke song scenes ( sivaji ippo edukkuvanenkil I nekkal budget varum.. annu thanne 60cr vanna padam aanu.. athum song scenes nu vendi kooduthal paisa irakkiya padam )

----------


## Viru

> Kashtam thanne  .Ningal aanu -ve paranjirnnenkil enthu parajene??/ *Koora devillers*..South Africa World cup thokkum enn paranju kure  ittene alle


enki ivide ore load shavam veenzum

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## michael

padam oru sambhavem aayrikkun.............waiting waiting

----------


## Suneer

Hindi version koora..  :Yuk:  merasalaayitten konnu kolavilichu  :Sad:  enth kidu sng aarnnu  :Sad:  picturization  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

Inger enthina video songs okke ippole irakkiyathu  :Angry:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## mujthaba

planned release aano song atho leak ayathano??

----------


## GangsteR

> planned release aano song atho leak ayathano??


hindiyil reach kittaan vendi irakkiyataanu

----------


## kandahassan

> hindiyil reach kittaan vendi irakkiyataanu


Vendarunnu  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Inger enthina video songs okke ippole irakkiyathu


yes.. ithokke theater il kandal mathi  :Yes3:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Vendarunnu


vere aaru irakkiyalum saaramilla.. shankar songs okke theater il thanne mathi

----------


## maryland

> vere aaru irakkiyalum saaramilla.. shankar songs okke theater il thanne mathi


 :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> vere aaru irakkiyalum saaramilla.. shankar songs okke theater il thanne mathi


Hindi marketing nu ithoke venam......hindi films oke ethrayo varshangalayi ingane alle...trailer, song promo, dialouge promo......ellam ulpedum...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Ingane anenkil oru 3 songsnte promo engilum varan chance undu.....Initial weekil thanne hindi version hit ayillenkil pinne southil enthu wom vannittum northil effect illa....avide initial varanamenkil inganathe items oke channels especially music channels oke varanam....

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

Njan video song download cheythu but kandila..Shankar padangal songsokke theater I'll adyam kaananam..all a the ippozhe kandittu padam kaanan poyal athrayum thrill kittilla  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR

> Njan video song download cheythu but kandila..Shankar padangal songsokke theater I'll adyam kaananam..all a the ippozhe kandittu padam kaanan poyal athrayum thrill kittilla


atra kshema undo

----------


## GangsteR

എല്ലാരും ശങ്കറിന്റെ ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട ചിത്രം 'ഐ'
യുടെ ട്രൈലെറും പാട്ടും ഒക്കെ കണ്ടു
ആവേശഭരിതര് ആയിക്കാണും എന്ന്
അറിയാം..പക്ഷെ ഇപ്പോഴും ശങ്കര് സാര്
അതീവ രഹസ്യമായി വെച്ചിരിക്കുന്ന
കഥാപാത്രം ആണ് നമ്മുടെ സുരേഷേട്ടന്റെ..
എന്നും മലയാളി നടന്മാര്ക്ക് മികച്ച വേഷങ്ങള് നല്കുന്ന
ശങ്കര് സുരേഷേട്ടന് എന്താണ് കരുതി വെച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്
എന്ന് കാണാന് അത്യാകാംക്ഷയോടെ കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നു...
പടം ഇറങ്ങി കഴിയുമ്പോ സുരേഷേട്ടന്റെ കഥാപാത്രത്തെ പറ്റി അനേകം ചര്ച്ചകള്
വരും എന്ന് കരുതുന്നു.. മികച്ച ഒരു
വേഷം തന്നെ ആയിരിക്കും എന്ന് ഉറച്ച
വിശ്വാസം ഉണ്ട്..ദീന എന്ന മുരുഗദാസ് ചിത്രത്തില്
തല അജിത്തിനെ കടത്തി വെട്ടിയ
പ്രകടനം ആയിരുന്നു സുരേഷേട്ടന്റെ.. ആദി കേശവന്
ഡാ.. !! \m/ ആ പേര് തന്നെ രോമാഞ്ചം ആയിരുന്നു..ഐ
യിലും ഒരു
കിടിലം വേഷം തന്നെ ആകും എന്നത് ഉറപ്പ്
ആണ്..കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നു സുരേഷേട്ടന്റെ മാസ്മരിക
പ്രകടനത്തിനായി...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SAM369

*Promo song irakkiyathe nannayi,,Hindi chanelsil okke varanam,allathe aalukal ariyan chance kuravanu trailer maathram vache,,,good marketing,,Hindiyilum nalla opening edukkatte*

----------


## kandahassan

> atra kshema undo


Payye thinnal panayum thinnam ennale  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

> Payye thinnal panayum thinnam ennale


oru kidilam sambavam athil undu..vegam kaanu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> എല്ലാരും ശങ്കറിന്റെ ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട ചിത്രം 'ഐ'
> യുടെ ട്രൈലെറും പാട്ടും ഒക്കെ കണ്ടു
> ആവേശഭരിതര് ആയിക്കാണും എന്ന്
> അറിയാം..പക്ഷെ ഇപ്പോഴും ശങ്കര് സാര്
> അതീവ രഹസ്യമായി വെച്ചിരിക്കുന്ന
> കഥാപാത്രം ആണ് നമ്മുടെ സുരേഷേട്ടന്റെ..
> എന്നും മലയാളി നടന്മാര്ക്ക് മികച്ച വേഷങ്ങള് നല്കുന്ന
> ശങ്കര് സുരേഷേട്ടന് എന്താണ് കരുതി വെച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്
> എന്ന് കാണാന് അത്യാകാംക്ഷയോടെ കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നു...
> ...


 ippo santhanam vare kandu....still no traits of SG......ithu @veecee paranja pole kora sir thanne avum enna thonunnathu :Sad:

----------


## kandahassan

> ippo santhanam vare kandu....still no traits of SG......ithu @vee cee paranja pole kora sir thanne avum enna thonunnathu


Maravathoor kanavile Kora Saar aano chathurangathile Kora Saar  :Ahupinne:

----------


## kandahassan

> oru kidilam sambavam athil undu..vegam kaanu


Illa njan theateril poye kaanunullu  :Kettoda:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ippo santhanam vare kandu....still no traits of SG......ithu @veecee paranja pole kora sir thanne avum enna thonunnathu


Maravathoor :Laughing:

----------


## Daniel John

> എല്ലാരും ശങ്കറിന്റെ ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട ചിത്രം 'ഐ'
> യുടെ ട്രൈലെറും പാട്ടും ഒക്കെ കണ്ടു
> ആവേശഭരിതര് ആയിക്കാണും എന്ന്
> അറിയാം..പക്ഷെ ഇപ്പോഴും ശങ്കര് സാര്
> അതീവ രഹസ്യമായി വെച്ചിരിക്കുന്ന
> കഥാപാത്രം ആണ് നമ്മുടെ സുരേഷേട്ടന്റെ..
> എന്നും മലയാളി നടന്മാര്ക്ക് മികച്ച വേഷങ്ങള് നല്കുന്ന
> ശങ്കര് സുരേഷേട്ടന് എന്താണ് കരുതി വെച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്
> എന്ന് കാണാന് അത്യാകാംക്ഷയോടെ കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നു...
> ...


sureshettan padathil ondonanu ipozhathe samshayam  :Huh:

----------


## Manoj

Song kandu, ishtapetilla, Hindi aayathu kondano entho- theatre Il kidukkum ennu karuthaam..

Allenkilum Shankar padamokke theatre Il thanne aaswadikanam..

----------


## kandahassan

> Song kandu, ishtapetilla, Hindi aayathu kondano entho- theatre Il kidukkum ennu karuthaam..
> 
> Allenkilum Shankar padamokke theatre Il thanne aaswadikanam..


Song kandavarkonnum song kaanatha ente athra feel padam kaanumpol undaakanam ennilla  :Yahoo:

----------


## Saathan

song kandu... oru kidu feel kittenda song kondonyi nashippichu kalanju... 
amy de costume okke maha bore... aa concept fully paali poyi... workout ayathu bike mathram anu... 
oru shankar song anennu parayilla... expected much more than this...  :Suicide:  

 @K K R

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> song kandu... oru kidu feel kittenda song kondonyi nashippichu kalanju... 
> amy de costume okke maha bore... aa concept fully paali poyi... workout ayathu bike mathram anu... 
> oru shankar song anennu parayilla... expected much more than this...  
> 
>  @K K R


Ithinu KKR nte reply njan type cheythekam....

" ente ponnaliya innu ithu njan paranj poyathinu enne konnilla enne ullu chilar evide......vannu vannu kollila ennu parayan pattathayirikunnu evide "

 :Laughing:

----------


## K K R

> song kandu... oru kidu feel kittenda song kondonyi nashippichu kalanju... 
> amy de costume okke maha bore... aa concept fully paali poyi... workout ayathu bike mathram anu... 
> oru shankar song anennu parayilla... expected much more than this...  
> 
>  @K K R


Nee theernneda...Nee theernnu :LRL:

----------


## K K R

> Ithinu KKR nte reply njan type cheythekam....
> 
> " ente ponnaliya innu ithu njan paranj poyathinu enne konnilla enne ullu chilar evide......vannu vannu kollila ennu parayan pattathayirikunnu evide "


Pottu anna..ishtapedathavar avishyathinu ondello..Ellareyum quote cheythu amen il thenginte mandayil irikunna chettante diakol angu paranju kodu..chellu

----------


## Saathan

> Nee theernneda...Nee theernnu :LRL:


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## Kashinathan

Actually ithil SG undo?

----------


## visakh r

> Actually ithil SG undo?


athaanu surprise :Engane: ...vikram ine kkal scor cheyan pokunath SG aanu..wait and c... :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Actually ithil SG undo?


SG yudae padam matram trailerlo teaserlo kanichilla..atrakku secret aanu

----------


## K K R

Etho oruthan tamil song background il ittu..Sambhavam kollam  :Smile:  Sync vannappol thanne pakuthi prashnam poyi



 @veecee @GaniThalapathi @kunjumon @aneesh mohanan @mujithba

----------


## kandahassan

Enthokke vannalum njan first day theater il poye song kaanu  :Yes:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Song Ippzhanu Kandathu.. @Saathan @4EVER Thanks For Video...

Ini Songileku- Merasalyten Song Ishtamanu. But Hindi Song Entho Oru Sugham Thinniyila.

Thn About Video- Usually Shankar Films Songs Ellam Thanne Visually Merasalyten Feel Tharunnavayanu...But Entho Innirangiya Song Athra Ishtapetila..
And Hindi promotion Vendi Irakiya Song Anennirike Ithu Vazhi Athra Big Impact Kittumennu Thonnunila..

Ini Ithu paranjathinte Peril Enne I Movie Haters List il Idaruthu
*
 @K K R

----------


## Ferno

> Etho oruthan tamil song background il ittu..Sambhavam kollam  Sync vannappol thanne pakuthi prashnam poyi
> 
> 
> 
>  @veecee @GaniThalapathi @kunjumon @aneesh mohanan @mujithba


Ithu kidu  :Band:

----------


## Saathan

> *Song Ippzhanu Kandathu.. @Saathan @4EVER Thanks For Video...
> 
> Ini Songileku- Merasalyten Song Ishtamanu. But Hindi Song Entho Oru Sugham Thinniyila.
> 
> Thn About Video- Usually Shankar Films Songs Ellam Thanne Visually Merasalyten Feel Tharunnavayanu...But Entho Innirangiya Song Athra Ishtapetila..
> And Hindi promotion Vendi Irakiya Song Anennirike Ithu Vazhi Athra Big Impact Kittumennu Thonnunila..
> 
> Ini Ithu paranjathinte Peril Enne I Movie Haters List il Idaruthu
> *
>  @K K R


yes... ee song vechu north il oru impact kittumennu thonnunnilla... wrong choice ayi poyi...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> yes... ee song vechu north il oru impact kittumennu thonnunnilla... wrong choice ayi poyi...


*Yep...teaser, Trailer Kandu Vanna Expectaions Ipol Kuranjitundakum.. Anyway Another Song Promo Udan Expect Cheyunnu..*

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Etho oruthan tamil song background il ittu..Sambhavam kollam  Sync vannappol thanne pakuthi prashnam poyi
> 
>  @veecee @GaniThalapathi @kunjumon @aneesh mohanan @mujithba


Lyrics ayirunno preshnam....tamil lyrics vannappol ok ayi...original song edit allallo ithu...promo edit alle...original tamil full version athum theatrinnu situation nte koode avumbo polikum

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Clearly people are expecting something out of the box in every scene every shot of the film....thats the problem....enthenkilum albutham ellattil ninnum pratheekshikunnu....

Ithoru normal song aanu....a local guy who fallen in the beauty of a gorgeous  model....he dreams and dances in his own unique way which should look embarrassing to others.....athinu chernna choreography n picturisation ayittanu eniku thonniyathu...

Ee bike scene oke making ulpade kore kandathu kondanu ippo valiya impact thonnathe...ithil aanu adyam kanunnathenkil ippom njetti vayum polichirunnene njanum... 

aa water levelil koodi neenthunnathu mukalil ninnu eduthu kanichappol veroru feel alle thonunne...eniku athu nannayittu ishtapettu....

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> yes... ee song vechu north il oru impact kittumennu thonnunnilla... wrong choice ayi poyi...


Ithu angane impact nu vendi mathram alla.....ee hindi music channelsil oke oru new film irangunnathinu munpum irangi kurachu kazhinjum inganathe short song promos , short dialouge promos oke continues ayittu aired avanam...kure varshangal ayi hindi film marketing strategy aanathu.....ithinte casil angane full ayittu magnificent visuals onnum  reveal cheyyanum patila....appol inganathe items kondu presence nila nirthanam....athinoke pattiya best edit aanu ithu...impactnu teaser/trailer dharalam....ellam koodi pathuke pathuke youtube lum tv yilum oke vannal pinne theatril poyi enthu kanan aanu?

----------


## Bunny

Please stop dubbing tamil films to Hindi!!

----------


## Saathan

> Ithu angane impact nu vendi mathram alla.....ee hindi music channelsil oke oru new film irangunnathinu munpum irangi kurachu kazhinjum inganathe short song promos , short dialouge promos oke continues ayittu aired avanam...kure varshangal ayi hindi film marketing strategy aanathu.....ithinte casil angane full ayittu magnificent visuals onnum  reveal cheyyanum patila....appol inganathe items kondu presence nila nirthanam....athinoke pattiya best edit aanu ithu...impactnu teaser/trailer dharalam....ellam koodi pathuke pathuke youtube lum tv yilum oke vannal pinne theatril poyi enthu kanan aanu?


ee song athinu pattillenna ente opinion... location north touch illa... Amy de koora costumes... ee type onnum avide chilavu avilla...

----------


## Saathan

> Ithu angane impact nu vendi mathram alla.....ee hindi music channelsil oke oru new film irangunnathinu munpum irangi kurachu kazhinjum inganathe short song promos , short dialouge promos oke continues ayittu aired avanam...kure varshangal ayi hindi film marketing strategy aanathu.....ithinte casil angane full ayittu magnificent visuals onnum  reveal cheyyanum patila....appol inganathe items kondu presence nila nirthanam....athinoke pattiya best edit aanu ithu...impactnu teaser/trailer dharalam....ellam koodi pathuke pathuke youtube lum tv yilum oke vannal pinne theatril poyi enthu kanan aanu?


Amy de concept enikku ishttapettilla... athu veliya oru negative ayitta thonniye... athu matti nirthiyal bakki ellam kollam...

----------


## Saathan

> Please stop dubbing tamil films to Hindi!!


collection kittunnundenkil enthinu stop cheyanam... few close-up scenes okke separate ayi shoot cheythal irakkavunnathe ullu... Viswaroopam nalla dubbing anennu kettittundu...

----------


## Jo Johnson

:Doh:  :Doh: 

5 minutes length ulla oru songinte 2 minutes edited promo version maathramaanu ithu...scenes ok cut aanu....Ithu kandit shankar song aayi thonnunnilla ennok parayunnath baalishamalle..?

Enik takings ok kidu aayita thonniye....!Full version varumbol ella thetidharanakalum maarikolum...Pinne I albumthile least impressive song aanu Mersalayiten for me..!Picturization vannapol athu vare ishtapetu...! :Giveup:

----------


## anupkerb1

endhonedeiiii ithu oru  song promo aleee...songs avidenu evidenuu kure cut cheythu vechethu ayirikilee.making videos stilss elam kandu talarnavarku yathoru impact kanilaa...(njan song,making video kandatilaa....)fresh ayi full movied kode kananee agrahikunulooo...chumma athum ithum kandu punch kalayandaloo ..& abt d song...ARR musin atraa impressive ayirunilaa..eniku otaa song polum ishtapetitilaaa :Band:

----------


## akshaycool

Picturisation nannayi ishtapettu..Hindi version tamilintathra pora..wid tamil song in background,sambavam kidilan aanu  :Band:

----------


## mujthaba

ee dubbing paripady directormark ithiri hridayavedana ayirikum  :Laughing:  .. avar kashtapet perfect aayi eduthu vekkunnath veruthe alambayi povum..allenki pinne athrayum effort lyrics ilum edukanam..not that easy to do so..too much compromises have to be made..

enik visuals ishtamayi.. cool visuals..vikram looks very comfortable.. dance oke thakarkum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Nandini Karky
@nandinikarky
Delighted to share I’ve subtitled Director
Shankar’s #I , a beautiful creation reflecting on
what beauty really is!

----------


## GangsteR

Edited.......

----------


## Ferno

> 


 :Rolling Eyes: ........

----------


## GangsteR

> ........


 :Rolleyes:

----------


## Kashinathan

> SG yudae padam matram trailerlo teaserlo kanichilla..atrakku secret aanu


vikram nte getup oke rels cheythittum SG de oru still polum ellallo.valya role onnum alle?

----------


## National Star

> vikram nte getup oke rels cheythittum SG de oru still polum ellallo.valya role onnum alle?


SG kk chennai schedul mathramanu undaayirunathu.. so

----------


## anupkerb1

> SG kk chennai schedul mathramanu undaayirunathu.. so


SG fight Dupe idan poyathaakum....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> SG fight Dupe idan poyathaakum....


 :Laughing:  moopar thanne alle Iil main villain thaan aanennok post itath..valla kaaryo undayirunno... :Laughing:

----------


## anupkerb1

> moopar thanne alle Iil main villain thaan aanennok post itath..valla kaaryo undayirunno...


ayirikummm Main villant Dupee..dialogu full main villane vechu action full sureshetan helmet vechu...koduthal f8 anekil elam sari ayileeeee.. :Giveup:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> SG kk chennai schedul mathramanu undaayirunathu.. so


 40% of the movie is in china ennalle shankar paranjathu....appo baki 60 undallo

----------


## Ferno

> 40% of the movie is in china ennalle shankar paranjathu....appo baki 60 undallo


Ithilm evidyenklm oke aai SG annane kandal mathi..  :Neutral:  atleast enthiranile mani,haneefa ude athreyenklm  :Neutral:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ithilm evidyenklm oke aai SG annane kandal mathi..  atleast enthiranile mani,haneefa ude athreyenklm


angine oru role inu SG date kodukkilla..........1/2 scene aanelum nalla important role aayirikkum............athu sure.

----------


## yathra

Relese veendum mattiyo ?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Hindi marketing nu ithoke venam......hindi films oke ethrayo varshangalayi ingane alle...trailer, song promo, dialouge promo......ellam ulpedum...


ath kond mathram aanu kshamikkunnath

 :Band: 

adutha padam thottu oru major bolly star nte presence um trailer um mathram mathi.. pinne kidilan music launch okke aayikkotte..
allaathe song scene nerathe irakkanda

----------


## veecee

@K K R aa video work akunnilla, blocked

----------


## Saathan

> @K K R  aa video work akunnilla, blocked


athu official upload alla...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sNQDETHjdU

----------


## veecee

song innale mobile il kandappo ishtapettilla, but ippo lap il kandappo ishtamayi

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> song innale mobile il kandappo ishtapettilla, but ippo lap il kandappo ishtamayi


Lapil ettiyapol video maariya  :Band:

----------


## ikka

To be frank picturization does not have the global appeal!!! North Indian audience would not like to go for 'I' seeing the video of this song!! May be only suited for south...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan

innale PK kaanan poyal teaser kaanichu... big screen il kaanan nalla rasam undu  :Ok:

----------


## Ferno

SG Annan Interview On I  :Band:  Kidu Role aanenu thonunu  :Yeye: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-Rf...ature=youtu.be
Suresh Gopi about tamil film I AASCAR, Shankar, Vikram

----------


## Ferno

SG Annan Interview On I  :Band:  Kidu Role aanenu thonunu  :Yeye: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-Rf...ature=youtu.be
Suresh Gopi about tamil film I AASCAR, Shankar, Vikram

----------


## john1234

amy jacksoninte costumes okke bore annu..

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## arjunan

Kottayam anandil meegaman kaanan poyappol I trailor kaanichu. Anyaayam. Keralathile first week record okke easy aayi edukkum. Athukkum mele  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

@Kashinathan. ...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## arjunan

> 


Yenne arindhaaal eppozha release.

----------


## Ferno

Teaseril Kanda ee Roopam SG annan aano  :Thinking:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 


Visual Effectsinte magic....! :Ok:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> amy jacksoninte costumes okke bore annu..


Athu conceptual alle......Atharam custom made costumes design cheyyaan edutha effortne ingane thalli parayaathe.....! :Yuk:

----------


## nmaks



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

'Merasalaayitten' is a breath-taking visual extravaganza
Dec 26, 2014
'Mersalaayitten...' , from Shankar - Vikram's 'I', is already a
chartbuster. Kabilan's lyrics speak about the feelings of a
'North Madras' type local guy infatuated with a girl who he
aspires to befriend. Here's a sneak-peek of what you can
expect of the visuals, after a teaser of the song's Hindi
version was released online yesterday morning.
The out-of-control in-love actions of Vikram (an extra in
some shooting), whenever he catches a glimpse of his lead
model (Amy Jackson) form the sequence of the song. There
are shots of Vikram's hunky physique, Amy in all her glam
glory, Santhanam's reactions to his friend's mad acts, and
some cool VFX and animatronics shots.
Almost, all the brilliant morphing effects we saw in the trailer
belong to this song. The concept being Vikram's everyday
accessories - Red Royal Enfield, Weight Bars, Nokia Keyed
Phone - transforming into his lady love.

----------


## GangsteR

'I' reflects on what beauty really is!
Dec 26, 2014
Shankar is known for setting the benchmark and also
breaching them, from time to time. He defines the term
'grand' in Tamil movies. He is all set to do the same with his
upcoming project 'I’ coming out for Pongal, 2015.
Despite many expected movies lined up to storm the
theatres, 'I’ seems to always enjoy a special place in
people’s hearts. Shankar fans know that a man of his
calibre can never make a bad movie. Now we have reports
from one of the very few privileged ones to have watched
the movie, stating that the movie is indeed stunning.
Nandini Karky, a popular sub-titlist, has worked for 'I’ and
she has shared her excitement through her official Twitter
forum, as follows:
Delighted to share I’ve subtitled Director Shankar’s #I, a
beautiful creation reflecting on what beauty really is!
Thanks to Director @Shankarshanmugh and Producer @Aascars
for the opportunity to subtitle #I. An honor to work with a
legend!
When I was working on #I, whenever I needed some relaxation,
all I had to do was replay the songs of the movie over and
over… Sheer bliss!
With stunning performances, innovative stunt scenes and
talking visuals, #I is sure to be a delicious feast, this Pongal.
Bon Appétit!

----------


## john1234

> Athu conceptual alle......Atharam custom made costumes design cheyyaan edutha effortne ingane thalli parayaathe.....!


enikku thoniyathu njan paranju..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Kottayam anandil meegaman kaanan poyappol I trailor kaanichu. Anyaayam. Keralathile first week record okke easy aayi edukkum. Athukkum mele


athokke 3yrs munpe  , shanker action padam edukunu ennarinjappozhe theerumanam aayathaa.. 
dhrishyam vannath kond kerala lifetime  record safe aayi .. allenkil athum kondu poyaane

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> enikku thoniyathu njan paranju..


njan thonniyath parayumbol ban kittarund  :Ahupinne:

----------


## ACME

> njan thonniyath parayumbol ban kittarund


Ororutharude thonnal pole irikkum  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athokke 3yrs munpe  , shanker action padam edukunu ennarinjappozhe theerumanam aayathaa.. 
> dhrishyam vannath kond kerala lifetime  record safe aayi .. allenkil athum kondu poyaane


12 kodiyude opening.......Athukum mele... :Clap:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 12 kodiyude opening.......Athukum mele...


12 kodikk mele 13 kodi  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

SHANKERTAINER - ETHUKKUM MELE  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 12 kodikk mele 13 kodi


Ho ee kodi ellaam evide kondu poyi vakumo aavo...? :Yeye:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ho ee kodi ellaam evide kondu poyi vakumo aavo...?


adutha padam 250 kodikk pidikkaan upayogikkaam  :Giveup: 
multi star padam aayikkotte.. mahesh babu , sallu , kamalhasan aayaalo ?  :Band:

----------


## Sal kk

Video songs vanno.......

----------


## Jo Johnson

> adutha padam 250 kodikk pidikkaan upayogikkaam 
> multi star padam aayikkotte.. mahesh babu , sallu , kamalhasan aayaalo ?


Ennaal pinne cheruthayi Lalettane koodi angu kayatiyek.....chumma irikate....keralathil ninnu 50 kodi kitiyal entha pulikumo...? :Yahoo:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Ennaal pinne cheruthayi Lalettane koodi angu kayatiyek.....chumma irikate....keralathil ninnu 50 kodi kitiyal entha pulikumo...?


Endhiran K.Mani cheythaa role polee anooo Udeshichee ?enkil vendayeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Gopikrishnan

Jan 9 confirm cheytho??

----------


## Nithz



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


aag eduthath njan kshamichu.. koode koodikko  :Giveup: 
shanker fans daa  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

Shankerwood > rajniwood > bollywood > mouliwood > tolly and kollywoods

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

I hindi audio release on Dec29
at Mumbai & Telugu audio rel on Dec30 at
Hyderabad @iamAmyJackson

----------


## GangsteR

Sajid Bubere @sajidbubere 
Some superb films in #2015 to come n
my fav film is @aimovie

----------


## ikkafan

song kidu  :Yahoo: ithoke koora enn prnjavar :Yuk: aa thinkingine enklm appreciate cheyadey :Doh:

----------


## kandahassan

> 



 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> Shankerwood > rajniwood > bollywood > mouliwood > tolly and kollywoods


Yes....I yum bahubaaliyum irangi kazhiyumpol 

Shankarwood > mouliwood > Bollywood >rajaniwood ennakum  :Yahoo:

----------


## ghostrider999

Hindi Videoyil Tamil Song Mix Cheythu Kettu Nokki Tamilil Kekumpoye Oru Ethullu  :Band:

----------


## john1234

> njan thonniyath parayumbol ban kittarund


 :Ennekollu:  athokke parayunnathu pole irrikkum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Yes....I yum bahubaaliyum irangi kazhiyumpol 
> 
> Shankarwood > mouliwood > Bollywood >rajaniwood ennakum


rajniwood ne thottu kalikkanda  :Badpc:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Keralathil theatresil trailer kanichu thudangiyo?

----------


## kandahassan

> Keralathil theatresil trailer kanichu thudangiyo?


Yes  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

Looks like Actor #Chiyaan #Vikram met Actor @
BeingSalmanKhan in #Mumbai .. #Salman saw the #
I trailer and was impressed & #BigBoss worked out

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar is bigger than Jayalalitha and Rajini in TN”
Director Ram Gopal Varma, known for his candid comments,
has said that after watching the trailer of I, he feels that
director Shankar is bigger than Jayalalitha and Rajinikanth
in the Tamil Nadu!
It is a huge compliment for the director coming from his
contemporary. RGV’s tweet reads: “"I" in terms of its sheer
originality,iaudacity,imaginativity and in every other vity is
going to be a groundbreaker… After seeing " I " trailer purely
as a general common outsider I feel Shanker is bigger than
Jayalalitha and Rajnikanth in Tamilnadu.”

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar is bigger than Rajinikanth and Jayalalitha, Says
RGV

It looks like ace filmmaker Ram Gopal Varma is super impressed with the trailer of Shankar's I. The
director who is famous
for his bold statements
said “only dumb people
will release their films opposite I”.
Ram Gopal Varma tweeted "Just saw "I" trailer 2 and I am
sure Sankrantri is going to be shanker raatri...only dumb
people will release their films in front of it"
The director went on saying Shankar is bigger than
Rajinikanth and Jayalalitha in Tamil Nadu. Ram Gopal
Varma added that Shankar's I will collect more than
Rajinikanth's Lingaa, hence Shankar is powerful than Rajini.
Ram Gopal Varma also believes that only Shankar can take
Indian cinema to Hollywood standards. Shankar's I is
releasing for Pongal/ Sankaranti in Tamil Nadu and Andhra
respectively.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

*Suresh Gopi opens up about I

Suresh Gopi talked about his Tamil movie in a recent
interview. When asked what his real motive for doing the
movie was, he replied that the only reason is the director
Shankar. He called Shankar a wide lensed filmmaker. He
said Shankar has the ability to envision things beyond our
ordinary vision. He also added that Sankar movie always
have something new to offer and that his journey with his
characters and story are as interesting as science fiction.
He also made a comment on the main theme and said that
the movie is about love.
He said that the movie demonstrates what a man can do for
his love and how much pain love can cause. He noted that
that the movie deals with the modern aspects of love. He
said that the movie is romantic thriller. He remarked that he
is not allowed to reveal the details of his character, except
that his character is a doctor. He also hinted that his
character will provide the main plot with a ‘thunderbolt
revelation.’ To the dismay of his fans, he made it clear that
he does not have fight sequences in the movie. He said that
he knows that the climax would be a wonderful treat.
He also confirmed that the make up artist Ojas Rajani would
be doing an important role in the movie. He also heaped
praises on Ojas and said that Ojas has delivered a stellar
performance in the movie. He said that he is doing the
movie of a director who has hunted his excellence as a
performer. When asked about the release, he said that the
movie might release in the Diwali season or so. He said that
when it comes to Shankar movies, it is not important when
the movie release but what impact the movie has.
Fans of Suresh Gopi were a bit disappointed since he was
nowhere to be seen in the trailers of the movie. It is quite
possible that Suresh Gopi might be the surprise package
Shankar has in store for us. Vikram plays the protagonist in
the movie. Amy Jackson, Prabhu, Santhanam, Ramkumar
and many other actors also participate in the movie.*

----------


## plk

vikrathe ee kolathil aakkunna doctor aayirikkum gopichettan  :Yes2: 
che ariyandayirnnu  :Moodoff:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> *Suresh Gopi opens up about I
> 
> Suresh Gopi talked about his Tamil movie in a recent
> interview. When asked what his real motive for doing the
> movie was, he replied that the only reason is the director
> Shankar. He called Shankar a wide lensed filmmaker. He
> said Shankar has the ability to envision things beyond our
> ordinary vision. He also added that Sankar movie always
> have something new to offer and that his journey with his
> ...


ithu 2013il edutha interview aanu.....shooting timil ( kodeeswaran thadi).......
release paranja kettille...2014 pongal nu......ippo 2015 pongal ayi

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


kop.....Rajnik kuzhappamila....ini ithu kettittu venam thalaiviku chorichil varan :Girl Mad:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> kop.....Rajnik kuzhappamila....ini ithu kettittu venam thalaiviku chorichil varan


nice aayittu panithathaanalle... njan karuthi nummalekkal valiya shanker fan vannennu  :Adhupinne:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> nice aayittu panithathaanalle... njan karuthi nummalekkal valiya shanker fan vannennu


allandu pinne....padam release avunnathinu munpu ippom enthina ingane oru comparison? athum filmfieldil ullavare kurichu mathram paranjal pore..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Mayavi 369

> kop.....Rajnik kuzhappamila....ini ithu kettittu venam thalaiviku chorichil varan





> nice aayittu panithathaanalle... njan karuthi nummalekkal valiya shanker fan vannennu


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

Dancing with merasalayitten song  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Dancing with merasalayitten song


 :Band:  :Band:   :Band:  :Band:   :Band:  :Band:   :Band:  :Band:   :Band:  :Band:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

SG interview il paranjathu pulliku fight scene onnum illa ennanu...appo teaser/trailer il onnum pulli illa......pinne aa theneecha pothiyunnathu mathre ullu doubt.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Pinne aishwarya rai yude makeup artist Ojas m Rajani aanu ithile amyde makeup artist ayittu padathilum ullathu.....avaru sarikum transgender aano?....chila articles il 'he' ennum chilathil 'she' ennum aanu parayunnathu......teaseril firstum traileril lastum kanikunna aa 'pennu' evar aanennu thonunnu.....according to SG he/she has an important role in the film....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

Charted @ anchal archana .....

----------


## kandahassan

Yenne arindaal koodi ullathukondu keralathil record theaters expect cheyyanda ...maximum 175 nokkiyal math I  :Ahupinne:

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> Yenne arindaal koodi ullathukondu keralathil record theaters expect cheyyanda ...maximum 175 nokkiyal math I


may be a repeat of jilla and veeram

----------


## Nithz

'I' - If it was Arnold for Tamil, it is Salman for the Hindi version

To promote I's Hindi version, the lead cast Chiyaan Vikram and Amy Jackson would be interacting with Bollywood superstar Salman Khan on the sets of Big Boss 8 in Mumbai. This special episode will be filmed today. This is seen as yet another pathbreaking move by the producers Aascar Films, who are always at the forefront of such grand marketing and promotional ideas. Who can forget their initiatives to bring Jackie Chan and Arnold Schwarzenegger down to Chennai, not too long ago.

Meanwhile, the audio of the Telugu version of 'I' would be launched on December 30th by Sony Music South.

'I' just keeps getting bigger and bigger, as its Pongal release day nears.

----------


## kandahassan

:Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yahoo:

----------


## pavamdoha

*SG annante charrector doctor aanenu paranjalooo.....ithu mikkavaarum Vinayan Athisayan Jacky sherof pole aavum 


first get upil dr. vikramine athisayanaaakum.....then before climax....SG ...vikramine normalaaakum ..............fadam theernu...........khudhaaa ghavaaaaa !!!!* :Spam:

----------


## melodyguy

Biggest Initial in South Indian Films guaranteed!! Shankar one man army!!

----------


## john1234

njan nerathe amyude costumes koilla ennu paranjenkilum e padathil oru vishvasam undu.. vikram interview.il paranjapole advertisementinte okke katha angeil oru message undavum.. fair & lovely.. ads okke nammude manasil poison kuthi vekunnathokke... dark skin undel athu ugly annenu annu fair & lovely adsil portray cheyunnathu... songs allelum enikku cinemayil ishtamalla.. so costumes onnum enikku preshanam alla.. cinema kidukannam

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Yenne arindaal koodi ullathukondu keralathil record theaters expect cheyyanda ...maximum 175 nokkiyal math I


175 screens ok thanne dhaaraalam aanu..!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Daniel John

I pongal  :cheers:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


Oho !  Appol angane aanu karyangal alle......hmmm

----------


## Daniel John

Rlse date 14th aakiyoooo????

----------


## KeralaVarma

_ithu enna release . date confirm aayo_

----------


## Ferno

JAN 14  :Band:

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Nithz



----------


## KRRISH2255

> Yenne arindaal koodi ullathukondu keralathil record theaters expect cheyyanda ...maximum 175 nokkiyal math I


Randum Same Date Aanenkill Eppol Odunna Sakala Padangalkkum Shavapettiyil Aani Adikkaam...  :Laughing:

----------


## Nithz

#Shankar & #PC_Sreeram at chennai airport to Mumbai for #I_Audio_launch (Hindi)

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#I Telugu audio launch on Dec 30th at Park Hotel.
Vikram, A.R.Rehman, Shanker, Amy Jackson and
PC.Sriram etc will be attending the event.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> #Shankar & #PC_Sreeram at chennai airport to Mumbai for #I_Audio_launch (Hindi)


2 perum verum simple humble dress code aanallo

----------


## kunjumon

> Randum Same Date Aanenkill Eppol Odunna Sakala Padangalkkum Shavapettiyil Aani Adikkaam...


athinu ippo ethu padamaanu sherikkum odunne?  :Laughing:

----------


## xeon

> Randum Same Date Aanenkill Eppol Odunna Sakala Padangalkkum Shavapettiyil Aani Adikkaam...


Kude oru valiya petty Yennai Arinthaalinum ...

Thunni keetiya autopsy body pole aarikkum

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Kude oru valiya petty Yennai Arinthaalinum ...Thunni keetiya autopsy body pole aarikkum


Ororo diva swapnangalle.....swantham veedinte mandak veezhanda ulka just thenni mari ayalathe veettil veezhumbol ulla aahladam aarmadam  :Laughing:

----------


## xeon

> Ororo diva swapnangalle.....swantham veedinte mandak veezhanda ulka just thenni mari ayalathe veettil veezhumbol ulla aahladam aarmadam


Angane alla macha kaaryangal.. athu njan vere orale udesichu paranju enne ollu "laughing"

----------


## Nithz

Sajid Bubere who plays Amy Jackson boyfriend in I, at I Hindi audio launch

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## xeon

> 


Sallu Bhai .....  Remake kannundo ?

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> Sallu Bhai .....  Remake kannundo ?


nalla shelayirikkum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> Sallu Bhai .....  Remake kannundo ?


i can only think of rithik roshan. shankar sir remake cheyille ennane ente viswasam

----------


## kannan

> SG Annan Interview On I  Kidu Role aanenu thonunu 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-Rf...ature=youtu.be
> Suresh Gopi about tamil film I AASCAR, Shankar, Vikram


Interviewil ithrayum moshamaayi abhinayikkunna oru celebrity vere undaavilla . . . .   :Vedi: 

Amitha vinayam . . .   :Ahupinne:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Viru

> 


Ore hindi padam promote cheyum pole promotion cheyunu

entho valuth pretheksichitund avidunnu

----------


## Viru

> nalla shelayirikkum


vikrathinte carrier best role remake cheythalo sallune vache 

pakshe ith onum remake cheyan ponilla athe vere karyam

----------


## anupkerb1

eni eganum ithu flop akooo ?

----------


## SAM369

> eni eganum ithu flop akooo ?


 :Hammer:  ,Paavam vikram...:(

----------


## Nithz

The injury vikram has on his leg in sethu movie is real!!!!!!!he couldn't even walk. Now he dance, fight like anybody else and acts which is beyond compare....

----------


## Viru

> The injury vikram has on his leg in sethu movie is real!!!!!!!he couldn't even walk. Now he dance, fight like anybody else and acts which is beyond compare....


Appo ithinekurichane sallu bigg bosil chothichathe appo vikram paranjathe just etho small injury enna

----------


## GangsteR

> vikrathinte carrier best role remake cheythalo sallune vache 
> 
> pakshe ith onum remake cheyan ponilla athe vere karyam


atethu padam?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

> atethu padam?


Tere naam....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Tere naam....


athu polae allallo ithu..vikraminae polae dedication onnum sallunu illa

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Keelezi Achu

whts the release date pls..

----------


## Viru

> athu polae allallo ithu..vikraminae polae dedication onnum sallunu illa


__/\__ athine njan valathum paranjo

in bw vikrathine national award kitiyatha sethuvil

----------


## Nithz

> whts the release date pls..


Jan 14th  :Band:

----------


## Nithz

Pookkale Hindi Version

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> __/\__ athine njan valathum paranjo
> 
> in bw vikrathine national award kitiyatha sethuvil


njanum onnum paranjillae
__/\__

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> whts the release date pls..


Jan 9/14.....

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

@Nithz innu nalla formil aanallo

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram and Amy on the Big Boss show
Vikram and Amy Jackson will be on the Big Boss show to
promote their upcoming release, I. This high budget film is
to be released in three languages – Tamil, Telugu and Hindi
for Pongal next year.
In an effort to promote the Hindi version on a large scale,
the filmmakers have ensured that the lead pair get on the
popular reality show, The Big Boss 8, which is hosted by the
Bollywood star Salman Khan.
It may be mentioned that Bollywood actor Upen Patel has
done an important role in this film.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram Promotes I in Big Boss Show
Time:09:51 am Date: Dec 29, 2014
Actor Vikram, who is currently in the city, will be promoting
his upcoming Tamil magnum opus 'I' on the sets of reality
TV show "Big Boss". He will shoot a special episode with
host Salman Khan.
"The shooting of the episode will take place Sunday on the
sets of 'Big Boss'. The film's Hindi trailer will be unveiled on
the show," Vikram's manager told.
Directed by Shankar, "I", which has been on the floors for
over two years, is scheduled for release during Pongal
2015.
The film also features Amy Jackson and Upen Patel, one of
the contestants in the show, in important roles.
Shot predominantly in China, "I" features Vikram as a
bodybuilder and a disfigured man.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

> @Nithz innu nalla formil aanallo


 :Giveup:  Pinnallathe  :Band:  Oru Fans Show Okke Plan Cheythitundu Athinte Thrillilla

----------


## GangsteR

Salman Khan awestruck by I trailer

As a part of I’s promotional plans,
Vikram and Amy Jackson will appear in Salman Khan’s reality
show Big Boss 8. The news has been officially confirmed by Aascar Films who is producing the
film in a large scale and the shooting for the reality show
has happened recently.
It is said that Vikram met Salman Khan at the sets of
Bajrangi Bhaijaan and the actor was reportedly awestruck
by the visual extravaganza. Sources add that Kareena
Kapoor was also present during the meet and the actress is
highly impressed with the grandeur and visual quality.
Mean while sources add that the entire crew including
director Shankar, Vikram, Amy Jackson and music
composer AR Rahman will be attending tomorrow’s Telugu
audio launch of I which will be happening at Hyderabad.
Scheduled for Pongal, I will be simultaneously released in
Tamil, Telugu and Hindi.

----------


## GangsteR

Team i to visit Hyderabad
Dec 29, 2014
The Telugu audio launch of Shankar’s magnum opus I will
be happening on December 30. Sources from Hyderabad
say that the entire team of I including Vikram, Amy
Jackson, AR Rahman, Shankar and PC Sreeram will be
attending the function.
Vikram has also recently met Salman Khan for I’s
promotion in Hindi, the actor shown the trailer of the film to
Salman and he is super impressed with the canvas.
Vikram and Amy Jackson will appear in Salman Khan’s
reality show Big Boss for promoting their film in Hindi.

----------


## GangsteR

i trailer leaves Salman Khan spellbound
Dec 29, 2014


Bollywood badshah Salman Khan is the latest adorer of
Vikram and Amy Jackson-starrer I directed by Shankar.
Vikram recently met Salman Khan on the sets of his
ongoing Hindi film along with producer Suresh Babu to
request air time for I in his virally popular reality show Bigg
Boss 8. Salman Khan duly accepted the request and Vikram
and Amy Jackson shot for a special Bigg Boss episode
yesterday in Mumbai.
Meanwhile, the film’s Hindi audio launch is happening today
and Telugu audio launch is planned tomorrow. The film is all
set for a grand release on January 14th and will clash with
Yennai Arindhaal, Kakki Sattai and Komban at the box-
office.

----------


## GangsteR

I TRAILER'S RECORD MAKING STREAK CONTINUES
29 Dec 2014 - 11 38 AM
2
Shankar's I trailer which was released a week back has
continued its record making streak ,when it crossed 5.1
million views on YouTube & one of the most liked trailer with
more than 45000 likes .This is the first South Indian movie
to have achieved this feat.
With the team stepping upon the pedal for the promotional
activities,the lead stars Vikram & Amy Jackson will be
promoting the movie along with Salman Khan in Big Boss
8.The music for the Telugu version is to be launched on
December 30 with the movie slated for a Pongal release.

----------


## GangsteR

“I is a universal film like Jurassic Park and The Terminator”



Producer Aascar Ravichandran, best known in the industry
for his reticence, says his upcoming extravaganza I is a
universal film like Jurassic Park and The Terminator. He adds
that 30% of the film has been shot in China. “It has an
unusual script and extraordinarily shot songs and fight
sequences, and many surprise elements. Earlier, people
used to watch movies for the heroes but now they have
many other options. If a film is good, it will run, if it is not
good, it won’t. The language is not important,” he raves .
Meanwhile, Anil Thadani of AA Films, who has bought the
distribution rights for North India, says he is confident of the
film’s success. “ I could be a wake-up call for a lot of
people. We are treating ‘I’ like a proper Hindi film, and not a
dubbed film in terms of promotions. I have seen the trailer
and a couple of songs, and I was blown. To conceive of
something the way Shankar has and to show it on the
screen so convincingly is awesome. The number of screens
for ‘I’ will depend on the reactions to the Hindi songs and
the promos, but the movie has the potential to go very
wide,” adds Thadani who is currently busy organizing the
film’s promotional events in Mumbai.

----------


## Saathan

Robot-Viswaroopam okke 20+cr kittiyille north il ninnu... appo ithu 40+cr enkilum kittanam  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR

Why Shankar thinks 'I' is his second movie?
IndiaGlitz [Monday, December 29, 2014]

Shankar has staged one of the memorable audio launch
function for a Tamil movie on September 15, 2014 and
here we get you the things that he shared at the Hindi
version of ‘I’. Shankar believes that his second innings
started with ‘Enthiran’ and thinks ‘I’ is the second movie
after his brainchild ‘Robot’.
He went to disclose that he started to pen down the
story of ‘I’ 15 years ago and kept on developing it all
these years. Shankar and Rahman have locked three
songs within a week, but took more than 7 days to get
the tunes right for Viikram’s intro.
The team ‘I’ has completed all the post production works
and the movie will be out for Pongal.

----------


## GangsteR

> Robot-Viswaroopam okke 20+cr kittiyille north il ninnu... appo ithu 40+cr enkilum kittanam


athinu vendiyallae ee promotions oke

----------


## GangsteR

'I' trailer reaches 5 million view!
IndiaGlitz [Monday, December 29, 2014]

Shankar's grandest yet, I, is all set for release on Pongal
and the songs composed by AR Rahman has been a
super hit among the fans so far. These are usual for any
movie, but what is unusual about this Vikram and Amy
Jackson starrer is that its trailer itself has reached 5
million views already!
Yes, no movie in South India has ever had so many
views of its trailer. It makes one wonder, if a trailer could
get so many views, how many visitors would the film
itself get? Mind boggling isn't it? We await the release of
this movie and we shall know very soon. After all,
Pongal is just a couple of weeks away!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> “I is a universal film like Jurassic Park and The Terminator”
> 
> 
> 
> Producer Aascar Ravichandran, best known in the industry
> for his reticence, says his upcoming extravaganza I is a
> universal film like Jurassic Park and The Terminator. He adds
> that 30% of the film has been shot in China. “It has an
> unusual script and extraordinarily shot songs and fight
> ...


This is true......!Hollywood concept mixed with south indian masala and a tale of an unusual love...!Universal appeal ulla movie thanne....! :Giveup:

----------


## Bunny

Hindi version songs are crap

May be Tamil lyrics adyam ketond arikkum....
Ennod nee irunnal lyricsil tanne oru life undarunu...but ath hindiyil ayappol mothathil oru kallukadi

----------


## veecee

> Hindi version songs are crap
> 
> May be Tamil lyrics adyam ketond arikkum....
> Ennod nee irunnal lyricsil tanne oru life undarunu...but ath hindiyil ayappol mothathil oru kallukadi


eniku ishtayi  :Hmmm:

----------


## Saathan

> Hindi version songs are crap
> 
> May be Tamil lyrics adyam ketond arikkum....
> Ennod nee irunnal lyricsil tanne oru life undarunu...but ath hindiyil ayappol mothathil oru kallukadi


athu tamil kettondu ayirikkum...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz

''Only dumb people will release their movies to compete with I''

Director Ram Gopal Varma is a man known for his strong opinions, mostly criticisms. However, he took to Twitter recently, on how he was spellbound by Shankar's latest new offering - the trailer of I. " 'I' in terms of its sheer originality, audacity, imaginative-ity and in every other -vity is going to be a ground breaker."

RGV tweeted, "Just saw 'I' trailer 2, and am sure Sankrantri is going to be Shankar-Raatri... Only dumb people will release their films to compete with it. I think 'I' will be the film for Indian film makers to feel a kick on their .. that they are not pushing the boundaries like Shankar."

He also averred that if at all Indian films will ever be taken seriously by Hollywood, it would be because of Shankar's 'I'.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz

''We are waiting to woo you all'' - 'I' Vikram

Thanks to the 'I' Hindi audio launch held yesterday in Mumbai, we've got some extra tidbits about the movie. With sky-rocketing expectations, the release is almost nearing and the public wants to know everything and anything about the film.

Shankar says, he got the idea for the story of I, almost 15 years ago. He also confessed, 'I develop a scratch into a story only if it excites me. I have almost spent a decade on shaping this movie.' 

Vikram quotes, 'I have done three different roles in the film. The beast make-up alone took close to 5 hours. This film is not an inspiration. Even during school I preferred playing the Brutus. This attempt by Shankar sir will be lauded by all. We are just waiting to woo you all.'

Rahman shares, 'I have done 12 films this year alone. Such an exciting year it has been. Shankar approached me for I, 15 years before. We have worked really hard for this product. I am doing a script now, and will also co-produce it.'

P.C.Sreeram reprises, 'This will be one of the last movies to be shot with the film technology. I don't know if I have justified my role. Would like to do another film with Shankar to justify myself'.

With such statements, the hype around 'I' just gets bigger and bigger.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz

Audio Launch Live Streaming

----------


## Nithz

Just screened the Songs and Trailer of "I" . Entire I Crew is in Stage.

"Iam thrilled and happy to be a part of this movie" says Chiyaan Vikram.
"Throughout TN 70 Bodybuilders selected & 6 Trainers were chosen for Body Builder fight sequence" says Shankar
"I got idea of Story "I" as a scratch 15 years back, " says Shankar
"I used get many Ideas (stories) as a scratch but I only choose which makes me excited" says Shankar
"Am happy that RGV liked the Trailer "I" , but I dont have any opinions abt his comments" says Shankar
"I" is an Indian film in International Standards says Director Shankar
"First 3 songs composed in 1 Week, but I took 1 Week for hero introduction song" says AR Rahman
"2014 has been a happening year for me, have done 12 movies, which include 3 hollywood movies" says AR Rahman
"Doing a script now and will be a co-producer in future" says AR Rahman
"Dunno whether I have justified, Want to do 1 more with Shankar to justify my role" says PC Sreeram
"Shankar's "I" is the last movie which was shot using film technology" says PC Sreeram
"Beast role took 5 hrs makeup, this 3 yr experiece with "I" took me to next level" says Vikram
"wanted 2 do diff roles from my school days, whn my teacher wan me todo Julian Ceaser, I Opted for Brutus" says Vikram
"Want to do Gabbar Singh role done by Amjad Khan in Sholay" says Vikram
"Hve done 3 diff roles in "I". No inspirations for this film" says Vikram
"In ‪#‎I‬ I hve done all type of sets from "Slum to Hifi", Gained lot of Exp" says Art Dir Muthuraj

----------


## GangsteR

Thanx Nithz

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram breaks the secret on his role in I
Vikram was in Mumbai yesterday for the audio launch of the
Hindi version of I at Hotel Marriot. The event was well
attended with the film’s director Shankar, cinematographer
PC Sreeram and several others gracing it.
Speaking about I, Vikram said that he has done three roles
in it. The actor went on to add that he did not draw
inspiration for any of the roles from anywhere indicating that
the fans will get to see the originality in his performance.
Letting in a secret about his beast role in I, Vikram said that
he had to spend hours on make-up for it.
Well, this is expected from an actor of Vikram’s calibre

----------


## GangsteR

'I' a step forward for me as an actor: Vikram


Time:12:44 am Date: Dec 30, 2014
Southern superstar Vikram, who promoted his film "I" here,
said it's a step forward for him as an actor.
The actor who will be seen in different looks in the film said:
"Body building took me three years to achieve that body for
the film. It took me three to five hours to get the beast's
look. My family was worried because for one character I had
to gain weight and for different character, I had to lose 20 to
25 kgs."
"My family was really worried and it was tough to convince
them. (But) this film is going to be a step forward for me as
an actor. I get to play four different characters in this film. I
grew up doing stage shows in school and I wanted to do
something out of the box. I am blessed to do something like
this," he added.
Directed by Shankar "I" also features Amy Jackson. The film
is slated for Jan 9 release.

----------


## GangsteR

*I'm happy that RGV liked the trailer of I: Shankar*

http://www.sify.com/mobile/movies/i-...D6hdfebdh.html

----------


## Perumthachan

> Hindi version songs are crap
> 
> May be Tamil lyrics adyam ketond arikkum....
> Ennod nee irunnal lyricsil tanne oru life undarunu...but ath hindiyil ayappol mothathil oru kallukadi


disagree. fast numbers aaya Aila, Ladio and Mersalayiten - tamil version thanneyaa better.
pakshe soft numbers Tu Chale (Pookale) and Tum Todo Naa (Ennodu Nee Irundhaal) - hindi versions thanneyaa better.
especially Tum Toda Na. Sid Sriram padiyathinekaal nalla feelodeyaanu Ash King paadiyirikkunnathu. Delhi 6 ile 'Dil Gira Dafatan' pole thanne soulful rendition.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shankar conceived ‘I’ 15 years back: AR Rahman
Posted by: Only Kollywood December 30, 2014


Vikram and Shankar’s I was the talk of the tinseltown
yesterday since the team was in Mumbai promoting the film
in Salman Khan’s popular reality show Bigg Boss 8. AR
Rahman and PC Sreeram were also present at the promo
launch and the team gave interviews to national news
channels. Speaking at the event, Rahman revealed that
Shankar conceived the idea of I almost 15 years back.
“I’m really looking forward for the people’s response to the
music of I. Shankar came to me with the idea of this film
around 15 years ago. Thankfully, the project happened and
it was indeed a great experience. I composed three songs in
a week for this film,” told Rahman. He also clarified he’s
donning the direction hat for his upcoming film as rumored
in the media. “I’m writing the script and co-producing the
movie,” said ARR.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

i Telugu Audio Launch Now Happening!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Chief guests : S.s.rajamouli,Purijagannath,V.
v.vinayak,Trivikram srinivas,Boyapati srinu

----------


## Nithz

Trailer Repeat Mode On AT TELUGU AUDIO LAUNCH  : Showing It For The Second Time  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jaisonjyothi

Gemini tv pani tannu...."I" telugu movie audio relese..shankar rajamouli trivikram vikram okea vannu....ennit a kootharakal song kanikenda time shankarinte old movie songs anu tvyil kanikunnath...

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

> Gemini tv pani tannu...."I" telugu movie audio relese..shankar rajamouli trivikram vikram okea vannu....ennit a kootharakal song kanikenda time shankarinte old movie songs anu tvyil kanikunnath...


live telecast undaarno

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Saathan

telugu audio launch nu big stars onnum vannille?

----------


## Vahimon

Ee film release date enhaanu..

----------


## National Star

I kk oru hypum ilaa ennu paranju dheenarodhichavarude vishamam okke ippo maarikaanumalole  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> I kk oru hypum ilaa ennu paranju dheenarodhichavarude vishamam okke ippo maarikaanumalole


Athaara????

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Mohanlal Is Reloaded

*Dis is d mannn*

----------


## Mohanlal Is Reloaded

*Shankar knows when to do, what to do and How to  Do.* 


> I kk oru hypum ilaa ennu paranju dheenarodhichavarude vishamam okke ippo maarikaanumalole

----------


## Nithz

HD Pic Of Chiyaan Vikram In I

----------


## Mohanlal Is Reloaded

*Body pettennu kurachadhinte after effects mukhathu prathyakshamaakunnundu*

----------


## GangsteR

Something to unite I and Kaththi
Dec 30, 2014
Be it style, looks or innovation, a film that is most sought
after is 'I', that is releasing for Pongal 2015. Starring Vikram
and directed by Shankar, 'I' is one of the most anticipated
films in recent times.
The latest update about I's dubbing is, singer Chinmayi has
tweeted saying that Raveena has dubbed for Amy Jackson
in I's Tamil version. Her tweet reads " Artiste Sreeja Ravi's
daughter Raveena dubbed for Amy in Tamil. I was asked to dub
in Hindi because I dubbed for Amy for her Ek Deewana Tha.
Raveena also dubbed for Samantha in Kaththi :) Here is
wishing her the best :)"
The music of the Hindi version was launched yesterday by
the team in Mumbai, while the Telugu version's music
would be unveiled today in Hyderabad.

----------


## GangsteR

''We are waiting to woo you all'' - 'I' Vikram
Dec 30, 2014
Thanks to the 'I' Hindi audio launch held yesterday in
Mumbai, we've got some extra tidbits about the movie. With
sky-rocketing expectations, the release is almost nearing
and the public wants to know everything and anything about
the film.
Shankar says, he got the idea for the story of I, almost 15
years ago. He also confessed, 'I develop a scratch into a
story only if it excites me. I have almost spent a decade on
shaping this movie.'
Vikram quotes, 'I have done three different roles in the film.
The beast make-up alone took close to 5 hours. This film is
not an inspiration. Even during school I preferred playing the
Brutus. This attempt by Shankar sir will be lauded by all. We
are just waiting to woo you all.'
Rahman shares, 'I have done 12 films this year alone. Such an
exciting year it has been. Shankar approached me for I, 15
years before. We have worked really hard for this product. I am
doing a script now, and will also co-produce it.'
P.C.Sreeram reprises, 'This will be one of the last movies to
be shot with the film technology. I don't know if I have justified
my role. Would like to do another film with Shankar to justify
myself'.
With such statements, the hype around 'I' just gets bigger
and bigger.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

> 


Ee getup song sceneil maathram aayirikum alle....

----------


## xeon

January 14 aalle release ??? atho 9 th ??

----------


## xeon

> Ee getup song sceneil maathram aayirikum alle....


Athe aarikkum.. allengil nalla chelarikkum...

----------


## xeon

Flash back , Live... Flash Back Live ...   ingane mixed proportion aarikkum...


Allengil second half dry aayi pokum

----------


## GangsteR

> Ee getup song sceneil maathram aayirikum alle....


but traileril ee getup songil allaatae varunundallo

----------


## GangsteR

> January 14 aalle release ??? atho 9 th ??


14th aakana chance

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> January 14 aalle release ??? atho 9 th ??


Jan 14 weddy aanallo, annano pongal..?

----------


## ikka

> Jan 14 weddy aanallo, annano pongal..?


15th Jan , Thursday

----------


## Nithz



----------


## singam

> January 14 aalle release ??? atho 9 th ??





> 14th aakana chance


*EXCLUSIVE: VIKRAM'S I RELEASE DATE CONFIRMED*Vikrams I release date has been confirmed. The movie will be released on Jan 14 at about 700 theatres in Tamil Nadu. The movies running length is about 3 hours and currently the movie is given a censor certificate of U/A, which the makers are trying to negotiate and appeal.Directed by Shankar, I stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead. The rough plot of the story is about a young villager who aspires to be a model and what happens about his love and life. The film is produced by Aascar Films and the songs are by AR Rahman. PC Sreeram has crancked the camera. Is Chennai city distribution rights are bought by AGS Entertainments and Madurai Azhagar Films has bagged the distribution rights for other areas.

----------


## xeon

> Jan 14 weddy aanallo, annano pongal..?


YES... ninakku raavile show undengil ticket edukkatto

----------


## xeon

> but traileril ee getup songil allaatae varunundallo


allathe evide??? Chilappo song thudakkathil angane aakum intro.. Allengil song theerumbol continuation aayi oru chase or fight

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> YES... ninakku raavile show undengil ticket edukkatto


Venam.. Ticket edukkan pokumbol enne koodi viliku..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> but traileril ee getup songil allaatae varunundallo


athevide...? :Thinking:

----------


## xeon

> Venam.. Ticket edukkan pokumbol enne koodi viliku..


*Sure..............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .............................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## GangsteR

> athevide...?


traileril just oru minnaayam polae kanikunnundallo..nerae nokku

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

'I' will also carry Shankar's typical societal messages



The audio and trailer launch event of 'I''s Telugu version, happened yesterday at The Park Hotel, Hyderabad. The event was a grand and gala affair and some big names from the Telugu industry like S.S Rajamouli and Trivikram Srinivas made their presence felt along with the cast and crew of 'I' which included Shankar, PC Sreeram and Vikram.

Speaking at the function, director Shankar said "I generally hold back the grand visuals and song scenes in my movies and let people watch them on the big screen, but in this movie the visuals and song shots from the trailer have hyped up the film to stratospheric levels. But I still believe that this movie will meet all your expectations."

When the host asked Shankar to give 100/100 points for one technician, the maverick director replied 'everyone' and when the host insisted to give one name, Shankar's reply was "it is a difficult question, it is like asking which of your body parts is more important." 

He also said that though the movie is not a social message based movie like Sivaji or Mudhalvan, some scenes in 'I' will carry important societal messages. 

Shankar then thanked director S.S. Rajamouli for marking his presence and also said "After seeing Magadheera, I became his fan, after watching Eega I became an even bigger fan of his. Now like a crazy fan, I am waiting for his next film (Bahubali). I saw the making of the movie, it looks like an attempt on par with international standards. My best wishes." 

The director also thanked the Telugu audience for the love and support extended by them for all his movies "I have not directed a direct Telugu film, my films have only been dubbed here. I have tried doing a Telugu films 2 times before, but it didnt materialize. For the sake of Telugu fans, I want to direct one Telugu film. I expect it to happen one day."

While speaking about Vikram, Shankar said "He is mad, he really goes mad for the sake of a role in a movie."

----------


## aneesh mohanan

bigg boss episode telecast cheytho?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> bigg boss episode telecast cheytho?


 :Dntknw:  ....

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

Sajid Bubere
# i movie on 16th Jan in Hindi ..It was gr8 working in the
Film with the Legend Shankar Sir..For the biggest Film of
India I Team SB

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

നിങ്ങളെ വിസ്മയിപ്പിക്കാൻ ഞങ്ങൾ
കാത്തിരിക്കുകയാണ് : വിക്രം
Manu Satheesh, Wednesday, December 31, 2014
ഒരേ സമയം തമിഴ്, ഹിന്ദി, തെലുങ്ക്
എന്നിങ്ങനെ മൂന്നു ഭാഷകളിലാണ് 'ഐ'
റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്നത്. കഴിഞ്ഞ
ദിവസം 'ഐ'യുടെ ഹിന്ദി പതിപ്പിന്റെ
ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ച് മുംബൈയിൽ വച്ച്
നടന്നിരുന്നു.
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ സംവിധായകൻ ഷങ്കർ,
വിക്രം, സംഗീത സംവിധായകൻ എ ആർ
റഹ്മാൻ, ഛായാഗ്രഹകൻ
പി സി ശ്രീറാം എന്നിവർ ചടങ്ങിൽ
പങ്കെടുത്തിരുന്നു.
ചടങ്ങിൽ ഷങ്കർ പറഞ്ഞത് 15
വർഷം മുമ്പാണ് 'ഐ'യുടെ കഥ തന്നിൽ
സ്ട്രൈക്ക് ചെയ്തത് എന്നാണ്. എന്നിൽ
ആവേശമുണർത്തുന്ന ചിന്തയാണെങ്കിൽ
മാത്രമേ ഞാൻ
അതിനെ തിരക്കഥയാക്കുകയുള്ളൂ.
അങ്ങനെ ഏകദേശം 10
വർഷത്തോളം സമയമെടുത്താണ്
'ഐ'യെ ഞാൻ വികസിപ്പിച്ചെടുത്തത്.
വിക്രമിന്റെ വാക്കുകൾ, ചിത്രത്തിൽ
മൂന്നു വ്യത്യസ്ത റോളുകലിലാണ് ഞാൻ
എത്തുന്നത്. 'മനുഷ്യമൃഗം'
ലുക്കിലേക്ക് വരാനുള്ള മേക്കപ്പ്
ഏകദേശം 5 മണിക്കൂർ സമയമെടുത്താണ്
ചെയ്തിരുന്നത്. ഈ സിനിമ ഒന്നിൽ
നിന്നും പ്രചോദനം ഉൾക്കൊണ്ട്
ചെയ്തതല്ല. സ്കൂൾ
കാലഘട്ടം മുതലേ വില്ലൻ വേഷങ്ങൾ
ചെയ്യാനാണ് ഞാൻ
കൂടുതലും ആഗ്രഹിച്ചിരുന്നത്.
ഷങ്കർ സാറിന്റെ ഈ
പരിശ്രമത്തെ എല്ലാവരും
പ്രകീർത്തിക്കും.
നിങ്ങളെ വിസ്മയിപ്പിക്കാൻ ഞങ്ങൾ
കാത്തിരിക്കുകയാണ്.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

3 roles ???  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram : My family worried about my health

Vikram is a dedicated actor and everyone knew about his
commitment towards the character offered to his. For
Shankar’s I, the actor increased his weight to 100 kg for the
body builder character, brought it down to 70 kgs for the
model role and decreased it further to 50 kgs for the
hunchback character in the film.
Vikram says “I can bear till 10 pm at night but after that due
to starving, I will look for food in refrigerator and I was like a
mad when hunger hits me”.
Vikram added “I used to eat half an apple, half white yolk of
an egg and small quantity of rice as my diet”.
Srinivasa Mohan, a VFX specialist who worked in I has told
to SS Rajamouli that even loud speech of others will make
the 50kg Vikram shiver and such is his dedication.

----------


## GangsteR

SS Rajamouli : I’m in awe of Shankar’s creativity


The grand Telugu audio launch of Shankar’s I happened at
Hyderabad. Speaking at the function, Rajamouli went down
the memory line to Kaadhalan days and during that time he
was working as an assistant director in Chennai.
Rajamouli says “ The missing hand and leg graphics shot in
the Mukkabala song made me to wonder how Shankar
executed it and we assistant directors had a long
discussions ”.
The Magadheera director said “ Now I myself a director but
after watching the shots which are showcased in the teaser
and trailer of I, I’m completely blown away by Shankar’s
creativity"
Rajamouli also lauded about Vikram’s dedication by
reducing and beefing up his weight for I.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz

Aila Aila   Song Clips Tv Yil Ittu With Nippon Paint Add

----------


## anupkerb1

*8 DaYs* :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz

> *8 DaYs*



8 alla 13 : Release on 14th

----------


## anupkerb1

> 8 alla 13 : Release on 14th


 :OMG Sign: vendum matiyoo :Engane:  :Badpc:

----------


## K K R

Beast role song il matram allenkil chilappo pani aakan chance ille  :Ahupinne:  ..All depends on execution  :Hmmm:  ..Padam veendum maatiyalle btw  :Doh:

----------


## Nithz

> vendum matiyoo





> Beast role song il matram allenkil chilappo pani aakan chance ille  ..All depends on execution  ..Padam veendum maatiyalle btw


padam kuachu divasam munne fix cheythathanallo 14th aanu ennu. Hindi / Telugu Audio Launch il avar date um announce cheythirunnu

Beast Role Song Il matrame kanu 

ente samshayam ithanu :

aarengilum onnu nokki valla ideayayum thonunnundo ennu nokku

----------


## K K R

Sheriyaanallo  :Ho:  ..Eeshwara ini athu enthaanavo... Chilappo Lingesan ne last old age kaanikkunnath ayirikkum  :Laughing:

----------


## anupkerb1

> padam kuachu divasam munne fix cheythathanallo 14th aanu ennu. Hindi / Telugu Audio Launch il avar date um announce cheythirunnu
> 
> Beast Role Song Il matrame kanu 
> 
> ente samshayam ithanu :
> 
> aarengilum onnu nokki valla ideayayum thonunnundo ennu nokku


eey athu chilapol Shoot kanan vanaa Shankar Fan aayaa appopanuu ..SAHnkar tante glass kodukunathakumm

----------


## K K R

> eey athu chilapol Shoot kanan vanaa Shankar Fan aayaa appopanuu ..SAHnkar tante glass kodukunathakumm


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> Aila Aila   Song Clips Tv Yil Ittu With Nippon Paint Add


5 or 7 ads aane aa song

----------


## GangsteR

> eey athu chilapol Shoot kanan vanaa Shankar Fan aayaa appopanuu ..SAHnkar tante glass kodukunathakumm


ini SG engaandu aano

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## anupkerb1

> ini SG engaandu aano


Makeup Ilathaa SG

----------


## Nithz



----------


## SAM369

*#YennaiArindhaal is postponed to January 29th*

----------


## GangsteR

I Solo rlz....Record ellaam polichadukkum...

 :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## K K R

> I Solo rlz....Record ellaam polichadukkum...


Jan 9th nu ithu irakkiya mathiyarnnu  :Hmmm:

----------


## SAM369

Gopala Gopala Koodi Postpone cheythirunnel nannayenne

----------


## wayanadan

*ഐ' തീർത്തത് 10 കൊല്ലം കൊണ്ട് :: ശങ്കർ ..*


read more .http://bit.ly/175o9Nx
.

----------


## GangsteR

> Jan 9th nu ithu irakkiya mathiyarnnu


Mostly Jan 14 aayirikkum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> 


Vikramante Akramammmmmmm..................

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shankar on Vikram's dedication to 'I': He was madly
focussed on the role; I sometimes felt he was going 
Chennai: Filmmaker Shankar describes actor Vikram's
dedication for upcoming Tamil magnum opus "I" as "crazy"
and mad" and says it has worked in favour of the film.
"For the role of the bodybuilder, I requested Vikram to put on
weight. He worked extremely hard for it and we were happy
with the output. For the other role of a disfigured man, I
never asked Vikram to lose weight but he felt it would suit
the role," Shankar told IANS.
"I said it was not required but he was hell bent on achieving
it as he found it to be exciting. He was madly dedicated for
the role. Going by whatever he's gone through for the film, I
sometimes felt he was crazy. But all that worked in favour
of the film," he said.
Shankar said he was extremely concerned about Vikram's
health.
"It's not easy to gain and lose weight for the same film. He
didn't just lose a few kilos, but he lost so much weight that I
was worried about his health. I even told his wife that I had
never asked him to lose weight," he added.
Also starring Amy Jackson, Upen Patel and Suresh Gopi, "I"
is slated for a early January 2015 release.

----------


## maryland

ithu malayalathil Ijj enna peril release cheyyaamaayirunnu.. :Read:

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu malayalathil Ijj enna peril release cheyyaamaayirunnu..


 :Thinking:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

theatres il valiya flex/banners oke vannu thudangi.....@kollam dhanya remya aaradhana archana.....inim 2 extra theatre koodi kanum.... :Clap:

----------


## Saathan

> *#YennaiArindhaal is postponed to January 29th*


I Pongal  :Yahoo:

----------


## Saathan

> Gopala Gopala Koodi Postpone cheythirunnel nannayenne


athu click ayittu vende... pinne mass padavum alla...

----------


## SAM369

> athu click ayittu vende... pinne mass padavum alla...


14ne thanne aanel pani aanu APyil, Mass Padam allelum PKyude ippolathe Fanbase vache athyavishyam nalla opening edukkan chance undu...Pinne athukoode PP Cheyyuvanel I yude Screen count koodiyenne,,,Overseasil No Problem..

----------


## wayanadan

*ajith padam ponkalinu varilla   "I"  pedi thanneyaayirikkum kaaranam*

----------


## Ferno

Mtunsiloke Full time trailer  kaanikunu hindi :Band:

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> theatres il valiya flex/banners oke vannu thudangi.....@kollam dhanya remya aaradhana archana.....inim 2 extra theatre koodi kanum....



Prince & Grand, Pinne Sakthikulagara Capithans koodi kanum..

----------


## Bunny

> athu click ayittu vende... pinne mass padavum alla...


Ath oh my god remake ann

So matha vikaram vrenapeduthiyen etelum baba ramdev swamy padam bahishkarikan ahvanam cheytholun :p

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## sali

Theater list kittiyo ?

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh
 @Rameshlaus
#I in Tamil and Telugu will have a huge release
in #Canada .. 16 screens.. Here is #I 's #Canada
theater listings..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Theater list kittiyo ?


Onnum aayittilla

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Tamil naatil mega wide rlse aayirikkum..YA maattiyathu good for both movies  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> Tamil naatil mega wide rlse aayirikkum..YA maattiyathu good for both movies


keralatil record rlz aayirikkum

----------


## GangsteR

'I' will also carry Shankar's typical societal messages

The audio and trailer launch event of 'I''s Telugu version,
happened yesterday at The Park Hotel, Hyderabad. The
event was a grand and gala affair and some big names from
the Telugu industry like S.S Rajamouli and Trivikram
Srinivas made their presence felt along with the cast and
crew of 'I' which included Shankar, PC Sreeram and Vikram.
Speaking at the function, director Shankar said "I generally
hold back the grand visuals and song scenes in my movies and
let people watch them on the big screen, but in this movie the
visuals and song shots from the trailer have hyped up the film
to stratospheric levels. But I still believe that this movie will
meet all your expectations."
When the host asked Shankar to give 100/100 points for one
technician, the maverick director replied 'everyone' and
when the host insisted to give one name, Shankar's reply
was "it is a difficult question, it is like asking which of your
body parts is more important."
He also said that though the movie is not a social message
based movie like Sivaji or Mudhalvan, some scenes in 'I' will
carry important societal messages.
Shankar then thanked director S.S. Rajamouli for marking
his presence and also said "After seeing Magadheera, I
became his fan, after watching Eega I became an even bigger
fan of his. Now like a crazy fan, I am waiting for his next film
(Bahubali). I saw the making of the movie, it looks like an
attempt on par with international standards. My best wishes."
The director also thanked the Telugu audience for the love
and support extended by them for all his movies "I have not
directed a direct Telugu film, my films have only been dubbed
here. I have tried doing a Telugu films 2 times before, but it
didn’t materialize. For the sake of Telugu fans, I want to direct
one Telugu film. I expect it to happen one day."
While speaking about Vikram, Shankar said "He is mad, he
really goes mad for the sake of a role in a movie."

----------


## GangsteR

When is 'I' releasing ?
Jan 02, 2015

Yesterday, (1st January 2015), we informed that Thala Ajith -
Gautham Menon biggie, Yennai Arindhaal will be releasing on
the 29th of January, and not for Pongal, the 14th of January
as planned.
This frees the space for Chiyaan Vikram - Shankar magnum
opus, I to release on those lucrative Pongal holidays.
It is to be noted that team had been considering various
possible dates for a release, that will maximize revenues,
and Yennai Arindhaal 's deferment has given them the perfect
dates.
Earlier the film was, supposedly, scheduled to be released
on the 9th January. With the postponement of Ajith's Yennai
Arindhaal, looks like I release may get pushed to 14th.
Official confirmation from the team is expected soon!

----------


## SAM369

Pongal Raceil ninnum ellarum oodithalliyallo,,Ambala & I Maathram..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Pongal Raceil ninnum ellarum oodithalliyallo,,Ambala & I Maathram..


Ee Vattam Vishalin Pani Kittum

----------


## SAM369

> Ee Vattam Vishalin Pani Kittum


Trailer kanditte angane thonunnu,,I yude returns aakum lakshyam  :On The Quiet2:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Trailer kanditte angane thonunnu,,I yude returns aakum lakshyam


B & C Class ; Sundar C + Visham Athan Avarude Pratheeksha

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> 


Ithinte article kittuo?

----------


## xeon

> 


Ee song nokku orupaadu over pole oru feel

----------


## xeon

Padam  Tinju Cr eduthal tinju vine Special award kodukkanam.. FK  yile king maker aayi prakhyapikkanam

----------


## michael

date confirm aayo...........

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Keralathilum multyil both tamil/hindi versions kanumo?

----------


## Rayamanikyam

*Date confirmed Jan 14......Merryland cinemas update vannu FB siteil....*

----------


## bens

Jan 14.... eagerly waiting....

----------


## michael

appol jan 14..............

----------


## xeon

Puthoor Chellam. Kottarakara minerva . Confirmed

----------


## xeon

> Keralathilum multyil both tamil/hindi versions kanumo?


Athenthina ippo angan oru aachaaram

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> Athenthina ippo angan oru aachaaram


bombay angane irangiyirunille

----------


## xeon

> bombay angane irangiyirunille


athu Manirathinam padam

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> athu Manirathinam padam


athu kond ? annathe ore hyped commercial entertainer aayirunu athe. other language padangal kanuna same audience ne target cheyathane irakkiyathe.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ee song nokku orupaadu over pole oru feel


Paavam....melsaraayi poyathaanu...vittere.. :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 


Suresh annan....! :Giveup: 

Ithra thalayedupum gaambheeryavum ulla superstar bigms allaathe malayalathil vere undaayitilla..! :cheers:

----------


## FK Raja

Vetturd Herisreeyil relessing undu :P

----------


## xeon

> athu kond ? annathe ore hyped commercial entertainer aayirunu athe. other language padangal kanuna same audience ne target cheyathane irakkiyathe.


Athu nalla oru story line .Annathe ARM manirathnam comboyodulla preeyam Aravind Saamy market.. pinne epic story.. I oru technical Buzz aanu..

----------


## xeon

> Suresh annan....!
> 
> Ithra thalayedupum gaambheeryavum ulla superstar bigms allaathe malayalathil vere undaayitilla..!


Athe athe ... Tamil Prabhu kaanum vere aarkka ee mass

----------


## xeon

> Paavam....melsaraayi poyathaanu...vittere..


Oru krithrima vattu feel

----------


## Nithz



----------


## aneesh mohanan

Ithu filmil aano shoot cheythathu....pc sreeram intervewil angane paranjathayi vayichu...one of the last tamil movie shot on film

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithinte article kittuo?


Manorama fb pagil nokku

----------


## GangsteR

> Keralathilum multyil both tamil/hindi versions kanumo?


hindi entina tamil porae

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> hindi entina tamil porae


Banglore oke multyil hindi versionsum vararund...athupole  kochiyiloke northies ishtam pole undallo...infact keralam motham undu....

----------


## GangsteR

> *Date confirmed Jan 14......Merryland cinemas update vannu FB siteil....*


TVM total 8 theatril enkilum kanum  alae

----------


## sHaNkER LaL

> Suresh annan....!
> 
> Ithra thalayedupum gaambheeryavum ulla superstar bigms allaathe malayalathil vere undaayitilla..!


what about Jayan ?

----------


## GangsteR

> Banglore oke multyil hindi versionsum vararund...athupole  kochiyiloke northies ishtam pole undallo...infact keralam motham undu....


Kochi pazhaya kochi tanneya  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

When is 'I' releasing ?
Jan 02, 2015
Yesterday, (1st January 2015), we informed that Thala Ajith -
Gautham Menon biggie, Yennai Arindhaal will be releasing on
the 29th of January, and not for Pongal, the 14th of January
as planned.
This frees the space for Chiyaan Vikram - Shankar magnum
opus, I to release on those lucrative Pongal holidays.
It is to be noted that team had been considering various
possible dates for a release, that will maximize revenues,
and Yennai Arindhaal 's deferment has given them the perfect
dates.
Earlier the film was, supposedly, scheduled to be released
on the 9th January. With the postponement of Ajith's Yennai
Arindhaal, looks like I release may get pushed to 14th.
Official confirmation from the team is expected soon!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Merryland cinemas
# merrylandcinemas wishes you all a happy & prosperous new
year 2015. we thankyou all once again for being with us in our
ups and downs . hope we will satisfy our audiences with our
forthcoming films on 2015 . The most awaited movies of the
year :
'I' releasing on jan 14 at New screen 1 dolby atmos
yenai arintal on jan at Sreekumar-Sreevisakh Theater
Complex /new
Uthama villan on feb at Sreekumar/new 2
Vishwaroopam-2 on may june at sreekumar, sreevisakh &
new complex .

----------


## SAM369

*I v/s Ambala v/s Darling (Pongal)
SG Kombanu Vendi Block cheytha theatersilokke Darling*

----------


## Nithz



----------


## SAM369

Pora..Bore aayi

----------


## ikka

Correct...Pora....Not up to the mark in picturization!!!! Both Mersalaitien and Nenjodu Nee Irudhaal!!!

----------


## Nithz

Shocker: PC Sreeram Leaks I's Storyline?

Shockingly, ace cinematographer PC Sreeram who is awaiting the release of his latest work I has spilled the beans about I's storyline and Vikram's different roles in the movie. Speaking to a popular weekly in a recent interview, the famed cameraman has revealed some vital information pertaining to the movie.


He has said, Vikram will be playing the role of a body builder named Lingesan, a hunchback and most importantly, he will be posing as an ad film model named Lee. But that's not all, the maverick cinematographer has also given away the story line of the most anticipated film of recent past. He has said, "The movie is all about how Vikram's enjoyable/colorful life becomes dark and I have given the exact tone to the movie with loads of colors and darkness. I have never seen anyone else putting so much hard work for a movie." Now, with that piece of information can anyone guess the story of I?


It is almost certain that the body builder Vikram gets transformed into a disfigured ugly looking man with a hunch back. But, here is the twist, PC Sreeram has gone on to say, "even with information one cannot simply guess the story of the movie." That is some confidence exhibited by the maverick director of photography. Obviously, PC Sreeram wouldn't have divulged this information if he had thought it would be easier for movie buffs to guess the story of the film. However, his recent interview has still come across as a surprise to many as it is not often a technician speaks about the story line of a movie that has managed to create some amazing anticipation among fans.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Pattu muzhuvan releasinu munne irakkum ennu thonunnu T series........Hindi version :Hammer:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Shocker: PC Sreeram Leaks I's Storyline?
> 
> Shockingly, ace cinematographer PC Sreeram who is awaiting the release of his latest work I has spilled the beans about I's storyline and Vikram's different roles in the movie. Speaking to a popular weekly in a recent interview, the famed cameraman has revealed some vital information pertaining to the movie.
> 
> 
> He has said, Vikram will be playing the role of a body builder named Lingesan, a hunchback and most importantly, he will be posing as an ad film model named Lee. But that's not all, the maverick cinematographer has also given away the story line of the most anticipated film of recent past. He has said, "The movie is all about how Vikram's enjoyable/colorful life becomes dark and I have given the exact tone to the movie with loads of colors and darkness. I have never seen anyone else putting so much hard work for a movie." Now, with that piece of information can anyone guess the story of I?
> 
> 
> It is almost certain that the body builder Vikram gets transformed into a disfigured ugly looking man with a hunch back. But, here is the twist, PC Sreeram has gone on to say, "even with information one cannot simply guess the story of the movie." That is some confidence exhibited by the maverick director of photography. Obviously, PC Sreeram wouldn't have divulged this information if he had thought it would be easier for movie buffs to guess the story of the film. However, his recent interview has still come across as a surprise to many as it is not often a technician speaks about the story line of a movie that has managed to create some amazing anticipation among fans.


Appo double role thanne :Biggrin:

----------


## SAM369

GG Jan 9/11 aakkiyekkum,,Apyilum Solo :Band:  :Band:  Onnonnara opening thanne aakum :Giveup:

----------


## SAM369

Sreedhar Pillai @sri50  ·  
#KakkiSattai is back in the #Pongal2015 race! As per trade sources the film will join #I and #Aambala. Trailer soon!

----------


## Kashinathan

Waiting
 :Band:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## National Star

keralathile theaterukal vatti varandu kidakkuva... innu kayal kanaan poyapol ullathu 7 peru..devaki cinemasil.. I oru sunaami theerkum Shankar mass enthaanenu malayaalikal ariyaan pokunathe ullu...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Sreedhar Pillai @sri50  ·  
> #KakkiSattai is back in the #Pongal2015 race! As per trade sources the film will join #I and #Aambala. Trailer soon!


Ithum Undo  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> sreedhar pillai @sri50  ·  
> #kakkisattai is back in the #pongal2015 race! As per trade sources the film will join #i and #aambala. Trailer soon!


rip ......

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram did it on his own: Shankar
Director Shankar has said that when he offered Vikram the
role in I, he simply asked him to come up with an impressive
physique for the bodybuilder role but the actor wanted to
shed weight for the Koonan role and was set on doing it.
The director said that he was concerned about Vikram’s
health as losing and gaining weight within a short period
could be detrimental to his health but he did not listen.
Finally, everything went well and the star’s hard work and
dedication should pay off with I being declared a hit!

----------


## plk

> keralathile theaterukal vatti varandu kidakkuva... innu kayal kanaan poyapol ullathu 7 peru..devaki cinemasil.. I oru sunaami theerkum Shankar mass enthaanenu malayaalikal ariyaan pokunathe ullu...


8.20 engane und  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

I solo release for Pongal!
Time:11:51 am Date: Jan 02, 2015

Venu Ravichandran of Aascar films has won the Pongal
race. Vikram's I directed by Shankar will be the solo release
for 2015 Pongal, as all other Tamil movies including Ajith-
Gautham Menon's Yennai Arindhaal backed out.
Thala Ajith, Anushka, Trisha, Arun Vijay starred Yennai
Arindhaal produced by AM Ratnam is reported to be
releasing on January 29th due to lack of theaters and delay
in post-production works.
Karthi's Komban is facing visibility issues, hence makers
opted out of Pongal race, says sources close to the unit. At
the same time, Dhanush is planning to release Siva
Karthikeyan's Kakki Sattai only after his Anegan.
Stay tuned for the official announcement from the producers
about the release dates of respective films.

----------


## singam

......................

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> keralathile theaterukal vatti varandu kidakkuva... innu kayal kanaan poyapol ullathu 7 peru..devaki cinemasil.. I oru sunaami theerkum Shankar mass enthaanenu malayaalikal ariyaan pokunathe ullu...


Ningade february release theory just thetti poyallo

----------


## Ethan Hunt

Am waiting

----------


## Nithz

Tum Todo Na Extended With More Visuals

----------


## xeon

> Tum Todo Na Extended With More Visuals



Nalla Bore aanallo

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

Prateeksha kurayunnu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

> Prateeksha kurayunnu


Athokke Padam Irangumbo marikolum. Storyidu idayal Song varumbo ee vishamam okke Beegara Effect aayikolum

----------


## K K R

> Tum Todo Na Extended With More Visuals


 :Shocked:  ..Brilliant. !!  :salut:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## xeon

> ..Brilliant. !!


:shocked: ..............

----------


## plk

> ..Brilliant. !!


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: ..............

----------


## K K R

> :shocked: ..............


Enthey?? My favourite song of the album...Kidu DOP ..Variety concept.. ..Nallonam ishtapettu..Tamil version aakumbo korachoode ishtapedum

----------


## K K R

> ..............


Ini ninakk enthaanavo prashnam?

----------


## xeon

> Enthey?? My favourite song of the album...Kidu DOP ..Variety concept.. ..Nallonam ishtapettu..Tamil version aakumbo korachoode ishtapedum


Kidu DOP ??  chilappo aarikkum

----------


## K K R

> Kidu DOP ??  chilappo aarikkum


Yeah camerawork kidu alle...?

----------


## xeon

> Yeah camerawork kidu alle...?


Camera movements nannayittu enthu kaaryam??? Visualization nalla bore alle?

----------


## K K R

> Camera movements nannayittu enthu kaaryam??? Visualization nalla bore alle?


Enikk ishtapettu  :Hmmm:

----------


## Nithz

> Yeah camerawork kidu alle...?


Peda Lighting And Movements and Kidu One I Liked It 

Padathil Big Screenil Varumbo Effect Okke Angu Maarum 

Appo Manassilakum PC Sreeram inte Kazhivu

----------


## Nithz

Yennai Arindhaal does it in style while 'I' goes from strength to strength

The trailer of Yennai Arindhaal, which was released on the 1st of January, exactly at 12 AM as a new-year gift to all Ajith fans, has crossed the coveted 2 million mark in just over 2 days.

In the meantime, trailer of Shankar’s magnum opus ‘I’ is inching closer to the 6 million mark while the teaser of the film which was released a couple of months back is still going strong with over 9.5 million views and might well breach the humongous 10 million mark soon. If it succeeds to do so, it would be first of its kind achievement for a South Indian film.

----------


## plk

> Ini ninakk enthaanavo prashnam?


onnulla chettaa  :Eh?:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## KRRISH2255

Song Teasernu Enda Kuzhappam...  :Shocked:

----------


## GangsteR

> Song Teasernu Enda Kuzhappam...


 @xeon nu ishtapettilla

----------


## GangsteR

P.C.Sreeram reveals about Vikram's roles in 'I'

Famous Cinematographer P.C.Sreeram has revealed the
roles donned by Vikarm in ‘I’.
The much expected film which has huge names like
Shankar, A.R.Rahman, Vikram and P.C.Sreeram is
scheduled to entertain movie buffs/ fans on pongal day and
the promotional activities are going in full swing.
The latest buzz about the romantic thriller is the experience
of P.C.Sreeram which he shared in an interview. The ace
cinematographer was quoted saying, ‘Vikram has
transformed himself as, body builder, Lingesan, AD Film
model, Lee, and a hunchback. The movie is all about how
Vikram’s enjoyable/colorful life becomes dark and I have
given the exact tone to the movie with loads of colors and
darkness. I have never seen anyone else putting so much
hard work for a movie and even with this information, one
cannot simply guess the story of the movie’.

----------


## Perumthachan

Tum Thodo Naa - hindi versionil tamilnekaal ishtapetta oru song aayirunnu. 
Ash King nte voice thanne main kaaranam.
but the visuals... disappointed. ishtapettilla. 
stills il kuzhappamilaarunnu, pakshe ippo aa beast nte movements okke enthopole. over makeup pole thonnunnu.

----------


## xeon

> Song Teasernu Enda Kuzhappam...


oru gunamillaa.. chilappo hindi aayondarikkum..............   ohhh

----------


## xeon

> 


*Ini Vikramayi aarikkumo?*

----------


## National Star

I tcril kairaly sree swapna Jose ividokke undu..

----------


## mujthaba

> 


ezhuthyath angot sheri ayillallo..

----------


## GangsteR

" #I " brings the teaser ♬ TUM TODO NA  ItheBeauty #ItheBeast Song Promo releasing Tomorrow

----------


## GangsteR

> ezhuthyath angot sheri ayillallo..


pinnae enganae

----------


## ParamasivaM

Hype divasam thorum kuranju varunnu...

----------


## mujthaba

> pinnae enganae


He is supposed to deserve 10 times of what he deserves now..

aa deserves avde fit ano??

----------


## loudspeaker



----------


## RED DEVIL

Ktm anaswar il flex vannu... :Band:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

Nedumangad Surya..0ne theatre koodi undaakum

----------


## wayanadan

*വിക്രത്തെ തകര്*ത്തത്* സുരേഷ്* ഗോപി ?*Story Dated: Saturday, January 3, 2015 01:50


എല്ലാവരുടെയും ശ്രദ്ധ ജനുവരി ഒമ്പതിലേക്കാണ്*. അന്നാണു കിടിലന്* തമിഴ്* ചിത്രം ഐ പുറത്തിറങ്ങുന്നത്*. വിക്രം നായകനായ ഈ തമിഴ്* ചിത്രത്തിലെ വില്ലനെപ്പറ്റിയാണു ചര്*ച്ചകള്*. സൂപ്പര്* വില്ലനായുള്ള സുരേഷ്* ഗോപിയുടെ വേഷപ്പകര്*ച്ചയെപ്പറ്റി...
ഷങ്കര്* ചിത്രത്തിലെ സുരേഷ്* ഗോപിയുടെ സസ്*പെന്*സ്* റോളിനെപ്പറ്റിയുള്ള അഭ്യൂഹങ്ങള്*ക്കു മറുപടി പറയാന്* ഏതായാലും ഷങ്കര്* തയാറല്ല. ട്രെയിലറിലൊക്കെ സസ്*പെന്*സ്* ചോരാതിരിക്കാന്* ഷങ്കര്* ശ്രദ്ധിച്ചിട്ടുമുണ്ട്*. അതെന്തായാലും താന്* ഒരു ഡോക്*ടര്* കഥാപാത്രത്തെയാണ്* അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നതെന്ന്* സുരേഷ്*ഗോപി തന്നെ ഈയിടെ തുറന്നുപറഞ്ഞിരുന്നു.
വിക്രം ഒരു ബോഡി ബില്*ഡറെയാണ്* അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്*. ഈ ബോഡി ബില്*ഡറുടെ ജീവിതം ഒരു മരുന്നുപരീക്ഷണത്തിലൂടെ തകര്*ക്കുന്ന ഡോക്*ടറായാണ്* സുരേഷ്* ഗോപി വേഷമിടുന്നതെന്നാണ്* പറഞ്ഞുകേള്*ക്കുന്ന കഥ.
-

----------


## jobsp90

> Hype divasam thorum kuranju varunnu...


Entha enthu patti kurayan karanam?? Vere ethu padathinu ee adutha kaalathu ithra hype vanathu??

----------


## veecee

> Entha enthu patti kurayan karanam?? Vere ethu padathinu ee adutha kaalathu ithra hype vanathu??


shankar padathinu varunna angeyattam hype ithinum undu.
but adyamayi shankar film ile song promos kandittu oru wow feel thonniyilla, eventhough oru shankar fan ayittu koodi. 
songs thanne prvious shankar flicks nte atra ethiyilla...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> shankar padathinu varunna angeyattam hype ithinum undu.
> but adyamayi shankar film ile song promos kandittu oru wow feel thonniyilla, eventhough oru shankar fan ayittu koodi. 
> songs thanne prvious shankar flicks nte atra ethiyilla...


Ipol Iile song kelkaathe oru dhivasam polum thalli neekaan patilla ennavastha aayi....Addicted to all the songs except melsarayiten....! :Band:

----------


## veecee

> Ipol Iile song kelkaathe oru dhivasam polum thalli neekaan patilla ennavastha aayi....Addicted to all the songs except melsarayiten....!


reapeat hearing il ishtamakum, but angane repeat kelkan menakedunnavar kuravalle :/

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> shankar padathinu varunna angeyattam hype ithinum undu.
> but adyamayi shankar film ile song promos kandittu oru wow feel thonniyilla, eventhough oru shankar fan ayittu koodi. 
> songs thanne prvious shankar flicks nte atra ethiyilla...


Ithinu munpu ethu shankar padathinte song promos aanu ingane muzhuvan releasinu munne purathu vittittullath? :Adhupinne:

----------


## nmaks



----------


## Jo Johnson

> reapeat hearing il ishtamakum, but angane repeat kelkan menakedunnavar kuravalle :/


Ithinu munp releasenu munne song teasers shankar purathu vititillallo......Ivideyullavanmark bhranth aanu...Edited teaser versions kandit sync pora takings pora ennok paranju valichu keerunnu... :Laughing:

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Manoj

> Hype divasam thorum kuranju varunnu...


Ithrayum hype Ulla oru padam ee varsham vereyundakumo ennu doubt aanu...

----------


## Manoj

> Ithinu munp releasenu munne song teasers shankar purathu vititillallo......Ivideyullavanmark bhranth aanu...Edited teaser versions kandit sync pora takings pora ennok paranju valichu keerunnu...


Theatre Il kaanumbol ellavarudeyum abhiprayam maarum...

----------


## K K R

> Hype divasam thorum kuranju varunnu...






> shankar padathinu varunna angeyattam hype ithinum undu.
> but adyamayi shankar film ile song promos kandittu oru wow feel thonniyilla, eventhough oru shankar fan ayittu koodi. 
> songs thanne prvious shankar flicks nte atra ethiyilla...


Shankar padathinu ithinu mumb ingane songs okke irakkiyittundo..Anyways..Hype 1% polum kuranjittilla ennu aanu viswaasam..Ippozhum everybody is eagerly wiaitng for this film..maryadekk oru tamil song promo avar porathu vidatte..kaanam views um likes um okke...appo kaanam hype  :Yes3:

----------


## jobsp90

> shankar padathinu varunna angeyattam hype ithinum undu.
> but adyamayi shankar film ile song promos kandittu oru wow feel thonniyilla, eventhough oru shankar fan ayittu koodi. 
> songs thanne prvious shankar flicks nte atra ethiyilla...


Athu hindi lyrics ayathu kondaayirikam.........

----------


## jobsp90

ernakulam ethu theatre aayirikum release??any idea?

----------


## sreeoman



----------


## Nithz



----------


## KulFy

Onnu vegam release aayenki  :Clap:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## nmaks



----------


## SAM369

Cant Wait :Band:  :Band:

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Perumthachan

> Ipol Iile song kelkaathe oru dhivasam polum thalli neekaan patilla ennavastha aayi....Addicted to all the songs except melsarayiten....!


Ennikku ellaa paatukalum ishtapettu. tamil hindi maattimaatti kelkkum.

----------


## Gopikrishnan

song nannai ishtapettu..big screenil marakamayirilum..cant wait for d release..

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

I: Vikram talks about the toughest phase of his life
Posted by: Only Kollywood January 4, 2015
Advertisement
The transformation Vikram has undergone for his upcoming
release I has stunned everyone across various industries.
Vikram talks about the most testing phase of his life during
shooting for I in a media interaction. “When Shankar sir
narrated the story to me, I was very excited and wanted to
do something about my role. These opportunities come
once in a while, so I decided to go in for a diet,” says
Vikram .
“Sometimes I used to have just half an apple in two hours
and a small piece of egg with very little rice. I would go mad
with hunger after 10 in the night. It was a very difficult
phase,” Vikram added. The hardwork that he has put in for
the film is just few days away to come to fruition. Produced
by Aascar Ravichandran, I is all set for release on January
14th.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## National Star

keralathil 300 theateril aanennu kettu.. oru 250 kittumalle..

----------


## Nithz

‪#‎I‬ Shankar magnum opus "I" Hits the big screen on Pongal,‪#‎Jan14‬... And now the Re-Censoring is going on Delhi to get pure "U"certi.Sources said that Jan13th a big redcarpet premier show in Dubai. And the film running time is ‪#‎3hrs5mints‬,entrtainment, get ready 4 the Romantic Thriller.. Jst 10days to go.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> keralathil 300 theateril aanennu kettu.. oru 250 kittumalle..


250 polum unwanted aanu....!Main centers aaya TVM,EKM,CLT ennivadangalil Min 4 theaters pratheekshikaam....Matu 7-8 Main centersil 3 vachu....Angane 36 theaters....Baaki 70 centersil 2 theaters thanne dhaaraalamanu.......Enkilum 175 theaterse aakunnullu......Max 200inte ok aavashyameyullu.....Matulla screensil malayalam padangal kalikate....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ‪#‎I‬ Shankar magnum opus "I" Hits the big screen on Pongal,‪#‎Jan14‬... And now the Re-Censoring is going on Delhi to get pure "U"certi.Sources said that Jan13th a big redcarpet premier show in Dubai. And the film running time is ‪#‎3hrs5mints‬,entrtainment, get ready 4 the Romantic Thriller.. Jst 10days to go.


Woww...3 Hrs of theatrical entertainment....! :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Shankar padathinu ithinu mumb ingane songs okke irakkiyittundo..Anyways..Hype 1% polum kuranjittilla ennu aanu viswaasam..Ippozhum everybody is eagerly wiaitng for this film..maryadekk oru tamil song promo avar porathu vidatte..kaanam views um likes um okke...appo kaanam hype


Sathyam paranjal ithinte Hypeum expectationum alpam enkilum kuranjirunnenkil ennaagrahichu povukayaanu...!Onnum pratheekshikaathe vishannu koora kuthi irikumbol Dum Mutton Biriyani kitumbol ulla aa sugham ini enthaayalum kitilla.....!Athra pratheeksha aayi poyi release vaiki vaiki.....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

I will be the first Blockbuster of 2015 in Kerala Box Office....! :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> keralathil 300 theateril aanennu kettu.. oru 250 kittumalle..


300 Onnumillaa... 200 Plus Undaavum Ennaayrunnu Aadhyathe Reports... 
Eppol Christmas Films Ok Ghudha Gawa Aaya Kondu 250Ok Povumaayrkkum...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 300 Onnumillaa... 200 Plus Undaavum Ennaayrunnu Aadhyathe Reports... 
> Eppol Christmas Films Ok Ghudha Gawa Aaya Kondu 250Ok Povumaayrkkum...


Picket 9thnu thanne irakaayirunnu ivark....Ethaayalum Vyshak Rajanu aanu koladichathu...Cousinsnu nalla free run aanu kitunnath...!

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Entha enthu patti kurayan karanam?? Vere ethu padathinu ee adutha kaalathu ithra hype vanathu??





> Ithrayum hype Ulla oru padam ee varsham vereyundakumo ennu doubt aanu...





> shankar padathinu varunna angeyattam hype ithinum undu.
> but adyamayi shankar film ile song promos kandittu oru wow feel thonniyilla, eventhough oru shankar fan ayittu koodi. 
> songs thanne prvious shankar flicks nte atra ethiyilla...


Sivaji,Endhiran okke vechu nokkumbo athinte aduthu illennu thanne thonnunnu hype.. Veece bhai paranjapole promos onnum wow factor illa ennathu thanne reason.
Anyway initial huge aayirikkum ennathil doubt illa....but last 2 films nte athrem varumo ennu ariyendath und.
For me, teaser very good, trailer abv.avg, songs all avg-below..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Sivaji,Endhiran okke vechu nokkumbo athinte aduthu illennu thanne thonnunnu hype.. Veece bhai paranjapole promos onnum wow factor illa ennathu thanne reason.
> Anyway initial huge aayirikkum ennathil doubt illa....but last 2 films nte athrem varumo ennu ariyendath und.
> For me, teaser very good, trailer abv.avg, songs all avg-below..


Hype ok nallapole und......Keralakara innevare kandathil biggest initial aayirikum ithinu.....!Songs ok already hit aanu....!Woww factor teaseril heavy aayirunnu....Athaanu pinneed kuranju vannath...!Anyways entho valuthu varaan povukayaanu......!But padam expectation valare high aayakondum romantic thriller aayakondum ethra kandu prekshakare thrupthipeduthum ennu parayan patilla...!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Hype ok nallapole und......Keralakara innevare kandathil biggest initial aayirikum ithinu.....!Songs ok already hit aanu....!Woww factor teaseril heavy aayirunnu....Athaanu pinneed kuranju vannath...!Anyways entho valuthu varaan povukayaanu......!But padam expectation valare high aayakondum romantic thriller aayakondum ethra kandu prekshakare thrupthipeduthum ennu parayan patilla...!


Jilla Record  Takarthal 3 Cr + Sure Aan 1st Day

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Jilla Record  Takarthal 3 Cr + Sure Aan 1st Day


Jilla record thakarthillenkil athoru paraajayamaakum.....!Ee film poti ennu karuthiyal mathi...!

----------


## Viru

Trailerine arond 6M views akarayi,southil ore padathinum ithinte aduthe onum llene thonunu views till date

Enitum ithine hype kuranjene paranjal :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Viru

> Jilla Record  Takarthal 3 Cr + Sure Aan 1st Day


Kaththi vare jillake aduthe ethiyile pine ithe pottichilenkile albutham ullu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Jilla record thakarthillenkil athoru paraajayamaakum.....!Ee film poti ennu karuthiyal mathi...!


Jilla Okke WOM Koora Ayath Kondan ; Allenkil 3 + Vannene

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Kaththi vare jillake aduthe ethiyile pine ithe pottichilenkile albutham ullu


VJ Filmsin Extra Fans Shws Kure Undakum Ath Oru Factor Aan

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Sivaji,Endhiran okke vechu nokkumbo athinte aduthu illennu thanne thonnunnu hype.. Veece bhai paranjapole promos onnum wow factor illa ennathu thanne reason.
> Anyway initial huge aayirikkum ennathil doubt illa....but last 2 films nte athrem varumo ennu ariyendath und.
> For me, teaser very good, trailer abv.avg, songs all avg-below..


Ithu Randum Verum Oru Shankar Film Maathram Allaa... Athaanu Athinte Hype Vere Level Aavaan Kaaranam... 
Its A Rajni-Shankar Film... A Combo Create Cheytha Hype Aanu Vere Level Aavaan Kaaranam... 
Anniyanekkal Ok Hype I ku Undu... Anniyan Keralathil Polum Nalla Hype Undaaya Padam Aanu...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Jilla Okke WOM Koora Ayath Kondan ; Allenkil 3 + Vannene


Yes...athaanu paranjathu...Mixed WOM vachu loosing interestilaanu aa padam Opening Dayil ithra collectiyath....I pole pratheeksha ulla padam athonnum poraa.....Koluthiyal 12Cr abv opening weekil pokaan chance ulla padamaanu......!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Yes...athaanu paranjathu...Mixed WOM vachu loosing interestilaanu aa padam Opening Dayil ithra collectiyath....I pole pratheeksha ulla padam athonnum poraa.....Koluthiyal 12Cr abv opening weekil pokaan chance ulla padamaanu......!


Koluthiyal Tinju Cr Mukalil Pokum  :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Kaththi vare jillake aduthe ethiyile pine ithe pottichilenkile albutham ullu


Kathi Jillakku Aduthu Onnum Ethiyillaaa... 35Lakhs Plus Lead Undu Jillakku... Even Less Rates aanu Jilla... 
Pinne Jilla Nalla Koora Wom Vechu Aanu First Day Athrem Vannathu... Kaththi Had  Gud Wom... 
Pinne Extra Shows In The Morning Ok Aanu Jillayude Vere Advantage... I Ku Athu Chance Kurava... 
But Screens & Regular Shows Nallathu Pole Undaaum... Athu Vechu Cover Cheyyumo Ennu Nokkaam...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Koluthiyal Tinju Cr Mukalil Pokum


Tinju Cr Tamil-Telugu versionsnte collaborated WW figure 250Cr abv varunnathalle....Athu 90% confirmed aanu.....!Padam watchable aayaal mathi.....! :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Tinju Cr Tamil-Telugu versionsnte collaborated WW figure 250Cr abv varunnathalle....Athu 90% confirmed aanu.....!Padam watchable aayaal mathi.....!


Kerala Predictionum Und ; Siggy  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Kerala Predictionum Und ; Siggy


Tinju annane ban aakiyathu otum sheriyaayilla....! :Moodoff: 

Iyude release pramaanichu pulliyude infra ellaam neekam cheyyanam ennu modsnod request cheyyunnu......!

----------


## Viru

> Kathi Jillakku Aduthu Onnum Ethiyillaaa... 35Lakhs Plus Lead Undu Jillakku... Even Less Rates aanu Jilla... 
> Pinne Jilla Nalla Koora Wom Vechu Aanu First Day Athrem Vannathu... Kaththi Had  Gud Wom... 
> Pinne Extra Shows In The Morning Ok Aanu Jillayude Vere Advantage... I Ku Athu Chance Kurava... 
> But Screens & Regular Shows Nallathu Pole Undaaum... Athu Vechu Cover Cheyyumo Ennu Nokkaam...


First dayude karyyam aane paranjathe avide enth wom

Jilla 1.95 net kathti 1.75,mohanlal factor vanite kudi aa ore diff allae ullu vijayde ore solo filimil nine

apozhano ithrake hype ulla I de karyam

----------


## GangsteR

> Koluthiyal Tinju Cr Mukalil Pokum


Tinju ban aano @BangaloreaN

----------


## Jo Johnson

> First dayude karyyam aane paranjathe avide enth wom
> 
> Jilla 1.95 net kathti 1.75,mohanlal factor vanite kudi aa ore diff allae ullu vijayde ore solo filimil nine
> 
> apozhano ithrake hype ulla I de karyam


WOM 1st day affect cheyyille....?Athok pandu...Ipol 1st day thot thanne affect cheyyum....!Jilla with mixed/negative wom and Kathi with abv avg/gud wom.....Randum randu avasthayaanu.... :Laughing:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Tinju ban aano @BangaloreaN


kazhinjallo.........

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Tinju ban aano @BangaloreaN


Yes...Jayaraminu Dileepnte athra star value orikalum vannitilla ennu paranjathinu Jayaramine chorinjennum paranju modan infra chorinju...nirakudam kavinju.....paavam banned aayi...! :Moodoff:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> First dayude karyyam aane paranjathe avide enth wom
> 
> Jilla 1.95 net kathti 1.75,mohanlal factor vanite kudi aa ore diff allae ullu vijayde ore solo filimil nine
> 
> apozhano ithrake hype ulla I de karyam


Wom Ok First Day Thanne Effect Aayttundu... Early Morning Shows Ulla Padam Aaya Kondu... 
Jilla First Day 2Cr+ Aanu Net... Gross Aanel Jilla Day 1 2.61Cr... Kaththi Day 1 2.25Cr...

----------


## Viru

> WOM 1st day affect cheyyille....?Athok pandu...Ipol 1st day thot thanne affect cheyyum....!Jilla with mixed/negative wom and Kathi with abv avg/gud wom.....Randum randu avasthayaanu....


Appo pine hypinte karyam kudi para Jilla n kaththi same hype ayiruno

wom maximum poyal night showsine badhikum enne veamenkil parayam

pine kaththike extraordinary wom onum ilayirunu ivide thane morning shows kazhinjapo -ve ayirunu wom

----------


## Viru

> Wom Ok First Day Thanne Effect Aayttundu... Early Morning Shows Ulla Padam Aaya Kondu... 
> Jilla First Day 2Cr+ Aanu Net... Gross Aanel Jilla Day 1 2.61Cr... Kaththi Day 1 2.25Cr...


ABO prakaram 1.95 ane Jilla NET 1.75 for kaththi

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Appo pine hypinte karyam kudi para Jilla n kaththi same hype ayiruno
> 
> wom maximum poyal night showsine badhikum enne veamenkil parayam
> 
> pine kaththike extraordinary wom onum ilayirunu ivide thane morning shows kazhinjapo -ve ayirunu wom


Athok veruthe.....Vijay-Murugadoss Moviek hypenu panjam onnum illallo....Pinne wom....Jillayekal far superior wom aayirunnu Kaththik...Jilla Lal fans vare disappointed aayirunnu kureyok....!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ABO prakaram 1.95 ane Jilla NET 1.75 for kaththi


ABO Prakaaram Thuppakki Kerala Share 3Cr Aanu... Appol Athooo...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

> kazhinjallo.........


kandahassan? ??? enna ban period teeruka

----------


## GangsteR

> Yes...Jayaraminu Dileepnte athra star value orikalum vannitilla ennu paranjathinu Jayaramine chorinjennum paranju modan infra chorinju...nirakudam kavinju.....paavam banned aayi...!


ban period kazhinju pulli pinangi poyo...kanunilla

----------


## Viru

> ABO Prakaaram Thuppakki Kerala Share 3Cr Aanu... Appol Athooo...


Beleive at our own risk  :Rolling Eyes: 

vere source ariyilla enike

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## BangaloreaN

> kandahassan? ??? enna ban period teeruka


less than 24 hours left.

----------


## Viru

> Athok veruthe.....Vijay-Murugadoss Moviek hypenu panjam onnum illallo....Pinne wom....Jillayekal far superior wom aayirunnu Kaththik...Jilla Lal fans vare disappointed aayirunnu kureyok....!


Vijay-murugadoss comboke hype oke und pakshe jillake vere level hype airunu

Casanova kazhinja ivide etavum hype vanna padam ayirikum

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Beleive at our own risk 
> 
> vere source ariyilla enike


Venamenkil Krrishhne oru source aakiko......Oru cheriya BOI aanu avan....! :Rolleyes:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Vijay-murugadoss comboke hype oke und pakshe jillake vere level hype airunu
> 
> Casanova kazhinja ivide etavum hype vanna padam ayirikum


Athukondaanallo WOM moshamayirunnitum ipozhum record opening nilanirthunna tharathil ulla opening athu nediyathu...! :Smile: 

Kaththi nalla wom aayakondu athum 1st day kidu opening eduthu.....!

----------


## GangsteR

> less than 24 hours left.


okie..... Tinju and Kandan illenkil "I" illa

----------


## GangsteR

Malaysia I premiere on Jan 13 th

----------


## SAM369

Padam hype pole kidu aayal mathiyarnnu

----------


## GangsteR

#Karnataka rights for #Chiyaan #
Vikram 's #I was sold to #SriGokulFims
for a whopping 7.26 Crs..

----------


## GangsteR

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-XR9WrMs_U&app=desktop

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Padam hype pole kidu aayal mathiyarnnu


Athinu chance illaannalla...But kuravaanu....!Padam kidu aayirikum.....But ee Hypene satisfy cheythu kidu enna wom undaakaan patunna tharathil kidu aakaan kazhiyumo....?Haa..nokaam...!Most probably watchable-tharakedilla opinion aayirikum....Anniyan aanu kidu wom vannath last 4 shankar filmsil......Pinne Endhiranu watchable-tharakedilla wom aayirunnu 1st day....!Sivajik mixed aayirunnu....!

Ee 3 filmsum avayudethaya reethiyil kidu aanu....!

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @Rameshlaus 
Startin Jan 14th, #I , #YennaiArindhaal ,
#Anegan , #UttamaVillain , #Papanasam ,
#Masss #10Enradhukula & #V2 r linin
up to release in 2 wks gap

----------


## GangsteR

As they shot the movie - #I , 2,500 hr
footage of "Making of #I " was captured
in parallel and 10 cameras were used
for the same..

----------


## GangsteR

> Athinu chance illaannalla...But kuravaanu....!Padam kidu aayirikum.....But ee Hypene satisfy cheythu kidu enna wom undaakaan patunna tharathil kidu aakaan kazhiyumo....?Haa..nokaam...!Most probably watchable-tharakedilla opinion aayirikum....Anniyan aanu kidu wom vannath last 3 shankar filmsil......Pinne Endhiranu watchable-tharakedilla wom aayirunnu 1st day....!Sivajik mixed aayirunnu....!
> 
> Ee 3 filmsum avayudethaya reethiyil kidu aanu....!


last films nokiyal quality wise shankar's graph tazhotanu

----------


## ITV

> last films nokiyal quality wise shankar's graph tazhotanu


Screenplay wise YES. grand visualsnappuram athine thaanginirthunna ketturappulla thirakkadha illa

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Screenplay wise YES. grand visualsnappuram athine thaanginirthunna ketturappulla thirakkadha illa


But Grandeur koodi koodi varikayaanu...!

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Mayavi 369

> Tinju ban aano @BangaloreaN


Ban Enn Kandirunnu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> First dayude karyyam aane paranjathe avide enth wom
> 
> Jilla 1.95 net kathti 1.75,mohanlal factor vanite kudi aa ore diff allae ullu vijayde ore solo filimil nine
> 
> apozhano ithrake hype ulla I de karyam


Affect Cheyyum Nalla Pole 

Jilla Koora Aayath Kond Njan 1st Day 1 Vattam Aan Jilla Kandath

Kaththi First Day Njan 2 Times Kandu

Jilla WOM Mosham Aayath Kond Evng Shws Okke Full Aayillayirunnu ; But Kaththi 2 Theatre HF With Returns  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Affect Cheyyum Nalla Pole 
> 
> Jilla Koora Aayath Kond Njan 1st Day 1 Vattam Aan Jilla Kandath
> 
> Kaththi First Day Njan 2 Times Kandu
> 
> Jilla WOM Mosham Aayath Kond Evng Shws Okke Full Aayillayirunnu ; But Kaththi 2 Theatre HF With Returns


Yes...mixed wom vannaal aa idichu kayatam undaavilla...!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Yes...mixed wom vannaal aa idichu kayatam undaavilla...!


Mixed Vannal Hype Undenkil Pinneyum Kayarum ; But Jilla Angane Allayirunnu ; Para Koora Ennan 4.30 AM Shw Kazhinjappo Muthal Vanna Report

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Mixed Vannal Hype Undenkil Pinneyum Kayarum ; But Jilla Angane Allayirunnu ; Para Koora Ennan 4.30 AM Shw Kazhinjappo Muthal Vanna Report


Yes.......1st showk ok verupeeru reports aayirunnu...but pinneed kurachok better aayi vannu.......Athra hype ullakond aalukal report vaka vakkaathe kayariyathaanu 2.6Cr record figureil ethiyath....Mixed reports aayakondaanu allenkil 1st weekend ok 7cr abv poyene...!

----------


## Nithz



----------


## pavamdoha

*Ithu Vinayante Athisayan copy aaavum


Chekante role kurach maaati - Vikram aavum

Dr. Jacky shrof - Villian SG

Story okke same thanne.....last Villian SG....nayakante friend aavyi....old roopan thirich kodukum...........angane viewersine sasi aakumennu thonnikuna idath...tail end .....veendum Vikram feekara roopathil........


avasaanam salimkumarinte dialogue....feekaranaanavan kodum feekaran.....THE END*

----------


## GangsteR

> *Ithu Vinayante Athisayan copy aaavum
> 
> 
> Chekante role kurach maaati - Vikram aavum
> 
> Dr. Jacky shrof - Villian SG
> 
> Story okke same thanne.....last Villian SG....nayakante friend aavyi....old roopan thirich kodukum...........angane viewersine sasi aakumennu thonnikuna idath...tail end .....veendum Vikram feekara roopathil........
> 
> ...


apol ini padam kanandallo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ITV

> *Ithu Vinayante Athisayan copy aaavum
> 
> 
> Chekante role kurach maaati - Vikram aavum
> 
> Dr. Jacky shrof - Villian SG
> 
> Story okke same thanne.....last Villian SG....nayakante friend aavyi....old roopan thirich kodukum...........angane viewersine sasi aakumennu thonnikuna idath...tail end .....veendum Vikram feekara roopathil........
> 
> ...


Anganaanel Yennai Arindhaal Kadha njan parayaam

Another episode in a police officer's life

Ajith on his way to meet his child
At Airport, he meets Anushka, flightil vechu flashback parayunnu
He was a police officer
He was in love with Trisha an artist
A mission to bring down Arun Vijay a goon but clever
Ajith disguises himself as a goon and gets into jail with him and joins his gang and become partners
Arun Vijayde marriage vare nadathikodukkunnundu
At a point, Ajith realises that Arun Vijay is good at heart and its the people who used him in the past wants him dead
Ajith avarkkethire thiriyunnu
Ithu manatharinja villain group, Ajith undercover cop aanennum kollaan vannathaanennum Arun Vijayne ariyikkunnu
Arun Vijay Trishaye tattikkondu pokunnu
Shootout
Trisha kollappedunnu
Arun Vijaykkum familye nashtapedunnu, pulliye jailil adakkunnu
Flashback over
Now after years, Arun Vijay escapes from jail and plans to bring down Ajith and his family
By the time Anushka, a divorcee falls for him and wants to be part of his life and loves his kid
Arun Vijay Ajith & kutty ulla sthalam manatharinju varunnu
They plan a mission to keep Ajith away from kid which they succeed
Anushkayeyum Kuttyeyum thattikondu pokunnu
Climaxil oru godownlekku varaan parayunnu, Ajithne thalli oru paruvamaakkunnu
Kure kondittu Ajith thirichadichittu dialogue - "Aa kutty nintethaanu, njan eduthu valarthiyathaanu"(Remember aa kuttyde perum Trishade peraanu)
Arun Vijay senti aakunnu, but nerathe erpaadakkiya rescue mission team Arun Vijaye shoot cheyyunnu
Arun Vijay Ajithnu thanks paranju kondu good bye adikkunnu
Then Ajith marries Anushka
Avar kuttyumaayi "Unakkenna Venam Sollu" song veendum play cheythu titles roll cheyyunnu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *Ithu Vinayante Athisayan copy aaavum
> 
> 
> Chekante role kurach maaati - Vikram aavum
> 
> Dr. Jacky shrof - Villian SG
> 
> Story okke same thanne.....last Villian SG....nayakante friend aavyi....old roopan thirich kodukum...........angane viewersine sasi aakumennu thonnikuna idath...tail end .....veendum Vikram feekara roopathil........
> 
> ...


paranju varumbol oneline story ithok thanne aakum... :Laughing:

----------


## Gopikrishnan

fdfs from manipal inox cinemas....

----------


## Gopikrishnan

14th ivde karnataka leave anu... ho..santhosham kondenirikan vayye

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> But Grandeur koodi koodi varikayaanu...!


nanban kanakkil edukkunilla..
allaathe nokkiyaal.. endhiran   song scenes il nirashappeduthi .  :Yes3: 

athaathu kaalathe regular padangalumayi compare cheyyumbol njettikkal factor podikku kuranjittundo enne samshayamulloo  :Adhupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Athinu chance illaannalla...But kuravaanu....!Padam kidu aayirikum.....But ee Hypene satisfy cheythu kidu enna wom undaakaan patunna tharathil kidu aakaan kazhiyumo....?Haa..nokaam...!Most probably watchable-tharakedilla opinion aayirikum....Anniyan aanu kidu wom vannath last 4 shankar filmsil......Pinne Endhiranu watchable-tharakedilla wom aayirunnu 1st day....!Sivajik mixed aayirunnu....!
> 
> Ee 3 filmsum avayudethaya reethiyil kidu aanu....!


anniyan - 99% kidu wom
sivaji - 25% kidu 25% good 25%avg 25%koora
endhiran - 35% kidu 35% good 25% avg 5% koora

ingane aanu enik thonniyittullath

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *Ithu Vinayante Athisayan copy aaavum
> 
> 
> Chekante role kurach maaati - Vikram aavum
> 
> Dr. Jacky shrof - Villian SG
> 
> Story okke same thanne.....last Villian SG....nayakante friend aavyi....old roopan thirich kodukum...........angane viewersine sasi aakumennu thonnikuna idath...tail end .....veendum Vikram feekara roopathil........
> 
> ...


4 the ppl - anniyan
athishayan / nagamadath thamburatti - I

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Anganaanel Yennai Arindhaal Kadha njan parayaam
> 
> Another episode in a police officer's life
> 
> Ajith on his way to meet his child
> At Airport, he meets Anushka, flightil vechu flashback parayunnu
> He was a police officer
> He was in love with Trisha an artist
> A mission to bring down Arun Vijay a goon but clever
> ...


ithu than swantham ayittu menanju undakiyathanel :Thumbup:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 4 the ppl - anniyan
> athishayan / nagamadath thamburatti - I


ithetha ee sadhanam....kure kalam ayallo kelkunnu :Girl Mad:

----------


## SAM369

ITV Bayangaran aanallo  :Laughing:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ithetha ee sadhanam....kure kalam ayallo kelkunnu


pandathe romantic thriller aanu  :Ahupinne: 

valla korean padavum aayirunenkil ippo kandu pidichaane .. malayalam padam aayathu kond aarkum ariyilla

----------


## ITV

> ithu than swantham ayittu menanju undakiyathanel


Aa trailer kandittu ithallaathe veronnum thonniyilla @aneesh mohanan

----------


## ITV

> ITV Bayangaran aanallo


Ayyo njan verum paav'alle :Sreenivasan: @SAM369

----------


## GangsteR

> Aa trailer kandittu ithallaathe veronnum thonniyilla


nalla story sense

----------


## ITV

> nalla story sense


Aakkiyathaana??? @GangsteR

----------


## GangsteR

> Aakkiyathaana??? @GangsteR


no , satyam..ithu vechoru script ezhutiyaal superhit aakum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SAM369

> Ayyo njan verum paav'alle :Sreenivasan: @SAM369


Ariyam anna  :Laughing:  kure aayallo kaanunne  :Laughing:

----------


## ITV

> no , satyam..ithu vechoru script ezhutiyaal superhit aakum


Thank you
Athu vaayichittu aa trailer kandu nokkiye

Same plot Malayalathil work cheyyumbol multiple problems undu  @GangsteR

1. Keralathinte setupil cheyyumbol flashback enna lineil cheyyan pattilla, mainly because Intervalil Internetil first opinion idunnavarkku vendi undercover cop enna element of surprise baakki vekkendi varum, enkil Interval punchnte baseil athuvare kanda negatives/lagging avar marakkum. So far police stories cheyyaathavare cast cheyyuka ennathaanu ettavum best option there

2. Pinne stills/preview reports regarding that suspense maintain cheyyuka ennathu

3. Towards climax Kauravar item thanneyaanu, Tamizhil nammal accept cheythaalum Malayalathil they need enough surprises

4. Post Interval Arun Vijay jail chaadumbol thanne nammal climax oohikkum, avide aa planned mission to make him away maathramakum exciting factor

5. Songs need to be too good

6. THE MOST IMPORTANT - The Romantic track which is very difficult to be worked in Malayalam, mainly because of life style here and more than that THE LANGUAGE
Gautham Menon scriptil "Naa on mele pythyama irukku, kalyanam pannattuma unne??" theatreil claps veezhum whoever the hero
Ivide malayalathil "Enikku bhraantha thaanennu paranjaal, thanne njan vivaham kazhikkatte??" pynkili, koora dialogue, ayye

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Anganaanel Yennai Arindhaal Kadha njan parayaam
> 
> Another episode in a police officer's life
> 
> Ajith on his way to meet his child
> At Airport, he meets Anushka, flightil vechu flashback parayunnu
> He was a police officer
> He was in love with Trisha an artist
> A mission to bring down Arun Vijay a goon but clever
> ...


Yennai Arinthal kaanumbol ithengaanum aanu story enkil vetum njaan... :Laughing:

----------


## Nithz

Chiyaan Is Coming To Kochi

----------


## ITV

> Yennai Arinthal kaanumbol ithengaanum aanu story enkil vetum njaan...


 :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## K K R

> Anganaanel Yennai Arindhaal Kadha njan parayaam
> 
> Another episode in a police officer's life
> 
> Ajith on his way to meet his child
> At Airport, he meets Anushka, flightil vechu flashback parayunnu
> He was a police officer
> He was in love with Trisha an artist
> A mission to bring down Arun Vijay a goon but clever
> ...


Eeshwara..ithum trailerum koode nokkumbol ithu thanne ayirikkumello story.. @kunjumon  :Vandivittu:

----------


## jeeva

Ethu central pictures analle kerala release....hmmm

----------


## GangsteR

> Thank you
> Athu vaayichittu aa trailer kandu nokkiye
> 
> Same plot Malayalathil work cheyyumbol multiple problems undu  @GangsteR
> 
> 1. Keralathinte setupil cheyyumbol flashback enna lineil cheyyan pattilla, mainly because Intervalil Internetil first opinion idunnavarkku vendi undercover cop enna element of surprise baakki vekkendi varum, enkil Interval punchnte baseil athuvare kanda negatives/lagging avar marakkum. So far police stories cheyyaathavare cast cheyyuka ennathaanu ettavum best option there
> 
> 2. Pinne stills/preview reports regarding that suspense maintain cheyyuka ennathu
> 
> ...


malayalam venda tamil tannae mathi.... :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> nanban kanakkil edukkunilla..
> allaathe nokkiyaal.. endhiran   song scenes il nirashappeduthi . 
> 
> athaathu kaalathe regular padangalumayi compare cheyyumbol njettikkal factor podikku kuranjittundo enne samshayamulloo


Endhiran padam grand aayakondu songs alpam Grandeur kurachu ennath neru thanne...!

Nanban but aa filminu vendathilum Grand aayaanu songs eduthathu...!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> anniyan - 99% kidu wom
> sivaji - 25% kidu 25% good 25%avg 25%koora
> endhiran - 35% kidu 35% good 25% avg 5% koora
> 
> ingane aanu enik thonniyittullath


Oho....athu sheri angane aayirunnalle.....Ithu thanne alle njanum churuki paranjath....! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## GangsteR

ശങ്കര്* ന്റെ പടങ്ങളില്* "ഐ" ഒഴിച്ച് പേരുകളില്* ചില സാമ്യങ്ങള്* ഉണ്ട് ...എന്റെ കാഴ്ചപാടില്* മാത്രം...

ജെന്*ന്റി മാന്*-ന്*
മുതല്*വന്*-ന്*
കാതലന്*-ന്*
ഇന്ത്യന്*-ന്*
മുതല്*വന്*-ന്*
എന്തിരന്*-ന്*
നന്*പന്*-ന്*
ഈ സിനിമകളില്* "ന്* "" ലാസ്റ്റ് വരുന്നു.

ജീന്*സ്- സ്
ബോയ്സ്-സ്
ശിവാജി ദി ബോസ്-സ്
ഈ സിനിമകളില്* എല്ലാ സ് ലാസ്റ്റ് വരുന്നു....
""ഐ"" മാത്രം വേറിട്ട്* നില്*ക്കുന്നു...എല്ലതിക്കും മേലെ"

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ethu central pictures analle kerala release....hmmm


Central Allalloo... Century Films Aayrunnillee...  @Mayavi 369;

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ശങ്കര്* ന്റെ പടങ്ങളില്* "ഐ" ഒഴിച്ച് പേരുകളില്* ചില സാമ്യങ്ങള്* ഉണ്ട് ...എന്റെ കാഴ്ചപാടില്* മാത്രം...
> 
> ജെന്*ന്റി മാന്*-ന്*
> മുതല്*വന്*-ന്*
> കാതലന്*-ന്*
> ഇന്ത്യന്*-ന്*
> മുതല്*വന്*-ന്*
> എന്തിരന്*-ന്*
> നന്*പന്*-ന്*
> ...


 :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## ITV

> Eeshwara..ithum trailerum koode nokkumbol ithu thanne ayirikkumello story.. @kunjumon

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Saathan

> Anganaanel Yennai Arindhaal Kadha njan parayaam
> 
> Another episode in a police officer's life
> 
> Ajith on his way to meet his child
> At Airport, he meets Anushka, flightil vechu flashback parayunnu
> He was a police officer
> He was in love with Trisha an artist
> A mission to bring down Arun Vijay a goon but clever
> ...


FB il ithu karangan chance undu... Chilappo few days kazhinjal YA story leak ayennu paranju news varum  :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ethu central pictures analle kerala release....hmmm





> Central Allalloo... Century Films Aayrunnillee...  @Mayavi 369;


Century Films Aan  :Yes3:

----------


## ITV

> FB il ithu karangan chance undu... Chilappo few days kazhinjal YA story leak ayennu paranju news varum


Karangikotte :Sreenivasan:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## xeon

> 



kai okke nokku... Body changes okke nannayi effect cheythittundennu thonnunnu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ശങ്കര്* ന്റെ പടങ്ങളില്* "ഐ" ഒഴിച്ച് പേരുകളില്* ചില സാമ്യങ്ങള്* ഉണ്ട് ...എന്റെ കാഴ്ചപാടില്* മാത്രം...
> 
> ജെന്*ന്റി മാന്*-ന്*
> മുതല്*വന്*-ന്*
> കാതലന്*-ന്*
> ഇന്ത്യന്*-ന്*
> മുതല്*വന്*-ന്*
> എന്തിരന്*-ന്*
> നന്*പന്*-ന്*
> ...


N varunnathokke kidukkan padangal aayirunu.. nanban varunnath vare
S varunnathokke mixed wom aayirunu..
ath kond N varathath kondu sivaji the boss nte karyathil tension aayirunu.. ennaal ath sivaaji enno sivaji the boss enno parayaam.. pinne athinte verdict  mixed aayathum endhiran nalla wom vannathum veendum N il ulla viswasam urappichu
I ennathinu pakaram azhakan um manoharudu um aayirunenkil pinne onnum nokkaanillaayirunu  :Adhupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Oho....athu sheri angane aayirunnalle.....Ithu thanne alle njanum churuki paranjath....!


onninodonnu sadrishyam chonnalathu upamayaayidum  :Yes3:

----------


## GangsteR

> N varunnathokke kidukkan padangal aayirunu.. nanban varunnath vare
> S varunnathokke mixed wom aayirunu..
> ath kond N varathath kondu sivaji the boss nte karyathil tension aayirunu.. ennaal ath sivaaji enno sivaji the boss enno parayaam.. pinne athinte verdict  mixed aayathum endhiran nalla wom vannathum veendum N il ulla viswasam urappichu
> I ennathinu pakaram azhakan um manoharudu um aayirunenkil pinne onnum nokkaanillaayirunu


Azhakan Mammookka film allae

----------


## Leader

> Anganaanel Yennai Arindhaal Kadha njan parayaam
> 
> Another episode in a police officer's life
> 
> Ajith on his way to meet his child
> At Airport, he meets Anushka, flightil vechu flashback parayunnu
> He was a police officer
> He was in love with Trisha an artist
> A mission to bring down Arun Vijay a goon but clever
> ...


kauravar..

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> kai okke nokku... Body changes okke nannayi effect cheythittundennu thonnunnu


Ithu body changes oke varuthunnathinu munpu alle

----------


## xeon

> Ithu body changes oke varuthunnathinu munpu alle


ariyilla.. Entho aayalum Vikram kolam kettu.. Ee padam parayum pole kidu alla engil.. Sarikkum drohamanu shankar cheyyunnathu..
After all vikram oru manushyananu .. ee cheythathinte okke side effects future il illathe irikkuo??

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ariyilla.. Entho aayalum Vikram kolam kettu.. Ee padam parayum pole kidu alla engil.. Sarikkum drohamanu shankar cheyyunnathu..After all vikram oru manushyananu .. ee cheythathinte okke side effects future il illathe irikkuo??


Shankar never told to do so

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ariyilla.. Entho aayalum Vikram kolam kettu.. Ee padam parayum pole kidu alla engil.. Sarikkum drohamanu shankar cheyyunnathu..
> After all vikram oru manushyananu .. ee cheythathinte okke side effects future il illathe irikkuo??


Vikram swayam cheythathalle ithok...shankar enthu pizhachu...?Nalloru project koduthatho..? :Doh:

----------


## xeon

> Vikram swayam cheythathalle ithok...shankar enthu pizhachu...?Nalloru project koduthatho..?


Nalla oru project aanengil shankar yathoru kuzhappavum cheythilla..  :Doh:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Nalla oru project aanengil shankar yathoru kuzhappavum cheythilla..


Padathinte end result enthu venamenkilum aayikote....Ithu flop aayenkil polum I Vikramine sambandhichidatholam kitaavunnathil etavum mikacha projectsil onnu thanne....!Apol Vikram swayam angu arpichu...! :Laughing:  Athil Shankar niraparadhi aanu...! :Thnku:

----------


## xeon

> Shankar never told to do so


Ariyaam.. Pakshe film irikkunnathu oru directorinte kayyil alle??

Movie thudangiyappol Shankar athokke make up il cheyyan aanu teerumanichathu. Pinneedu vikram swayam transformationu thayyar aayi..
But shankar aanu final approval kodukkendathu.. makeup or VFX inte aavasyakatha maathram ulla oru role aanengil shankar angane cheyyanda kaaryamundo?
So storyil maattangal vannittanelum athra oru dedicated actorinu athra maathram nalla oru role thanne kodukkanam.. After all film Vikraminte perfomanceil ariyappedanam more than effects

----------


## xeon

> Padathinte end result enthu venamenkilum aayikote....Ithu flop aayenkil polum I Vikramine sambandhichidatholam kitaavunnathil etavum mikacha projectsil onnu thanne....!Apol Vikram swayam angu arpichu...! Athil Shankar niraparadhi aanu...!


Athe athe... Enthayalum kaathirunnu kaanam... Vere aaranelum saaramilla.. Vikram .. atha oru vishamam..

----------


## GangsteR

> Ariyaam.. Pakshe film irikkunnathu oru directorinte kayyil alle??
> 
> Movie thudangiyappol Shankar athokke make up il cheyyan aanu teerumanichathu. Pinneedu vikram swayam transformationu thayyar aayi..
> But shankar aanu final approval kodukkendathu.. makeup or VFX inte aavasyakatha maathram ulla oru role aanengil shankar angane cheyyanda kaaryamundo?
> So storyil maattangal vannittanelum athra oru dedicated actorinu athra maathram nalla oru role thanne kodukkanam.. After all film Vikraminte perfomanceil ariyappedanam more than effects

----------


## 4EVER

Worldwide same day release aano....GCC release day before undaakuo??

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 


Ithok ullathaano...?Pallu nerathe poyathaayirikum.... :Laughing:

----------


## xeon

> Ithok ullathaano...?Pallu nerathe poyathaayirikum....


Paavm Vikram valla sabarimala unniyappam thinnathakum season alle

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Paavm Vikram valla sabarimala unniyappam thinnathakum season alle


Ithok konjam over.....Oru cinemak vendi swantham pallok parichu kalayuka ennu paranjaal.....Ithok aaradichirakunnathaano... :Laughing:

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Ithu Randum Verum Oru Shankar Film Maathram Allaa... Athaanu Athinte Hype Vere Level Aavaan Kaaranam... 
> Its A Rajni-Shankar Film... A Combo Create Cheytha Hype Aanu Vere Level Aavaan Kaaranam... 
> Anniyanekkal Ok Hype I ku Undu... Anniyan Keralathil Polum Nalla Hype Undaaya Padam Aanu...



anniyan marana thirakayirunu...fst day onum adukan patatilayrnu...annoke peti ayirunu anniyan release day ns,matinee nadanila..fs na peti vanathu ablsh nd anaswara l undarnu enitum tickt kityla...ktm fst shw k anu aalu kuravu baki shws vechu nokumbo bt still..pine sivaji my life l oru film fdfs kananam enu itrayadikam agrihicha matoru film ila....athoke anu hype..trailer kanan vendi matram abhlsh l poi 'time' kandu...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Worldwide same day release aano....GCC release day before undaakuo??


Illennu thonunnu...14thnu aanu ww release....Thalennu undayittu enthina.....muzhuvan suspense ivide chamban alle  :Kannilkuthu:  Ithavana njanga parayum ninga kelkum  :Giveup: Ithinidaku 13th evideyo premiere undennu parayunnu

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Ithok ullathaano...?Pallu nerathe poyathaayirikum....


Athoke chumma....veppu set kittumallo....nammalde swantham malayalam silmayil vare upayogikunnu....

----------


## 4EVER

> Illennu thonunnu...14thnu aanu ww release....Thalennu undayittu enthina.....muzhuvan suspense ivide chamban alle  Ithavana njanga parayum ninga kelkum Ithinidaku 13th evideyo premiere undennu parayunnu


Njan kandittu ee parisarathotteeee varillaaaaaaa...  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Njan kandittu ee parisarathotteeee varillaaaaaaa...


Angane ningal angu sughikenda.... :Phhhh:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Ithok konjam over.....Oru cinemak vendi swantham pallok parichu kalayuka ennu paranjaal.....Ithok aaradichirakunnathaano...


Puzhu Pallu vanal endhu cheyumm ? Vikram Bagyathinu Ai set vechu ayenu matramm ... Pine ASIANETL MUnshi edhoo routhan pallu full kalajanuu abinayichathu enu keitundd..athu atra valya karyam anoo

----------


## anupkerb1

> Worldwide same day release aano....GCC release day before undaakuo??


Wednesday release ayathu kondu WW same day tanee. .

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Puzhu Pallu vanal endhu cheyumm ? Vikram Bagyathinu Ai set vechu ayenu matramm ... Pine ASIANETL MUnshi edhoo routhan pallu full kalajanuu abinayichathu enu keitundd..athu atra valya karyam anoo


Pallu full kalanjathaayirikilla.....Onnukil poyathu allenkil makeup.....

----------


## anupkerb1

> Pallu full kalanjathaayirikilla.....Onnukil poyathu allenkil makeup.....


Bt aganee annuu parajathu Munsi abinayikan vendi pallu kalaju..Govnt Job polee alee jevithakalum muzhavan abinayikaloo... So pallu poyalum kuzhapam ilaa..

----------


## Kashinathan

Waiting....................

----------


## GangsteR

> Illennu thonunnu...14thnu aanu ww release....Thalennu undayittu enthina.....muzhuvan suspense ivide chamban alle  Ithavana njanga parayum ninga kelkum Ithinidaku 13th evideyo premiere undennu parayunnu


Malaysial premiere undu..also UAE

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithok ullathaano...?Pallu nerathe poyathaayirikum....


ullataanu.....beast get up nu vendi randu pallu parichu kalanju

----------


## GangsteR

After regional censors in #Chennai and
revising committee in #Mumbai giving
U/A, #I has gone to #Delhi to Censor
Board HQ to get U

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh
 @Rameshlaus
#I 's #Chennai & #Chengalpet Distributor &
Exhibitor @ags_cinemas starts the Bulk booking
for its two locations

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

Enikithinte title kaanumbol Ja enne thonnaarullu....Shankars Ja.....! :Clap:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## ITV

Oru pratheeksha varunnilla ee padathil

10 Endrathukkulle will bring back VIKRAM

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Oru pratheeksha varunnilla ee padathil
> 
> 10 Endrathukkulle will bring back VIKRAM


Kari Naak Eduth Valakathe  :Mad:

----------


## Mayavi 369

FDFS @ 7 AM CLT Apsara  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Oru pratheeksha varunnilla ee padathil
> 
> 10 Endrathukkulle will bring back VIKRAM


vihayudae padam enganum undo Pongalinu  :Thinking:

----------


## Kashinathan

Charted @ punalur-ramraj.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Charted @ punalur-ramraj.


1 Screenile Ullo Avide

----------


## SAM369

> Oru pratheeksha varunnilla ee padathil
> 
> 10 Endrathukkulle will bring back VIKRAM


shyo eni enthe cheyyum  :Laughing: ,Pratheeksha koodiya orennam appurathe chathu malarnne kidappundallo  :Laughing: ,

----------


## GangsteR

> shyo eni enthe cheyyum ,Pratheeksha koodiya orennam appurathe chathu malarnne kidappundallo ,


Atethu????

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

anchal archana re-open cheythittu ithuvareyim housefull adichitilla but aa record I thiruthum  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> anchal archana re-open cheythittu ithuvareyim housefull adichitilla but aa record I thiruthum


I rlz kazhiyum varae ban kittaate sookshicho @tinjuJISHNU

----------


## Saathan

> Illennu thonunnu...14thnu aanu ww release....Thalennu undayittu enthina.....muzhuvan suspense ivide chamban alle  Ithavana njanga parayum ninga kelkum Ithinidaku 13th evideyo premiere undennu parayunnu


athu athi moham anu mone dinesha.... njanga kanditte ninga kaanu... overseas il preview show undu  :Yahoo:

----------


## SAM369

> Atethu????


*Cousins* :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> athu athi moham anu mone dinesha.... njanga kanditte ninga kaanu... overseas il preview show undu


Preview show urappallae...

----------


## GangsteR

> *Cousins*


Chakra shwasam valichondu irikunnu ...I varumbol chattolum

----------


## Saathan

> Preview show urappallae...


 :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## kunjumon

> Eeshwara..ithum trailerum koode nokkumbol ithu thanne ayirikkumello story.. @kunjumon


 :Celebrate005:   :Celebrate005:   :Celebrate005:

----------


## kandahassan

> I rlz kazhiyum varae ban kittaate sookshicho @tinjuJISHNU


aaa baanglorean modan enne vettayaadunnu.....ennikku chumma angeru infra tharunnu...cheriya kaaryangalkku aanu aylude fascism  :Angry: 

pandu uob modanum ithe prblm aarunnu ippo angere kaanan illa  :Laughing: 

iniyum bangloran ithu thudarnnal enikku pena padavaal aakendi varum  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------


## GangsteR

> aaa baanglorean modan enne vettayaadunnu.....ennikku chumma angeru infra tharunnu...cheriya kaaryangalkku aanu aylude fascism 
> 
> pandu uob modanum ithe prblm aarunnu ippo angere kaanan illa 
> 
> iniyum bangloran ithu thudarnnal enikku pena padavaal aakendi varum


 @BangaloreaN

----------


## xeon

> Kari Naak Eduth Valakathe


avan paranjathilum kaaryamundu.. Pokku kandittu ellarkkum pedi undu

----------


## BangaloreaN

> aaa baanglorean modan enne vettayaadunnu.....ennikku chumma angeru infra tharunnu...cheriya kaaryangalkku aanu aylude fascism 
> 
> pandu uob modanum ithe prblm aarunnu ippo angere kaanan illa 
> 
> iniyum bangloran ithu thudarnnal enikku pena padavaal aakendi varum



 :Vandivittu:  ...............................................  :Vandivittu:  ..................................................  .........  :Vandivittu:

----------


## maryland

> aaa baanglorean modan enne vettayaadunnu.....ennikku chumma angeru infra tharunnu...cheriya kaaryangalkku aanu aylude fascism 
> 
> pandu uob modanum ithe prblm aarunnu ippo angere kaanan illa 
> 
> iniyum bangloran ithu thudarnnal enikku pena padavaal aakendi varum


 :Gathering: 
vaaledukku...
malabarichattambi model oru uthamakalaasrushtikkulla samayam athikramichu kazhinju... :Mail1:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> aaa baanglorean modan enne vettayaadunnu.....ennikku chumma angeru infra tharunnu...cheriya kaaryangalkku aanu aylude fascism 
> 
> pandu uob modanum ithe prblm aarunnu ippo angere kaanan illa 
> 
> iniyum bangloran ithu thudarnnal enikku pena padavaal aakendi varum


Padaval Aakiyekk

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Oru pratheeksha varunnilla ee padathil
> 
> *10 Endrathukkulle* will bring back VIKRAM


Ithentha...?padamaano..? :Thinking:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithentha...?padamaano..?


ariyillae!! Vikram's next

----------


## Nithz



----------


## jobsp90

Entho manassu parayunnu....ee padathinu mixed wom kittumenu........Highlights of this movie will be vikram dedication & hardwork.....athu maathram ellavarum parayum padam -ve wom aanekil...bcoz usual cliche fights, climax aayirikum....anyone hope for the best

----------


## Nithz

Good Reviews !!! Aano !!!

----------


## kandahassan

> Good Reviews !!! Aano !!!


family hit aanu padam  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Kashinathan

> 1 Screenile Ullo Avide


ariyilla.chilapol 1  screen koodi kanum.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ariyilla.chilapol 1  screen koodi kanum.


Kaananam Ella Stalathum 2 Screen Undenna Paranjath

----------


## Kashinathan

> Kaananam Ella Stalathum 2 Screen Undenna Paranjath


linga de record release thakarkumo

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> aaa baanglorean modan enne vettayaadunnu.....ennikku chumma angeru infra tharunnu...cheriya kaaryangalkku aanu aylude fascism 
> 
> pandu uob modanum ithe prblm aarunnu ippo angere kaanan illa 
> 
> iniyum bangloran ithu thudarnnal enikku pena padavaal aakendi varum


oru 18 fakes undakki vachoode ?  :Engane: 

allenkil ban period il vere vallayidathum poyi armadhikuka.. thirichu vannu ivide armadhikuka.. ban kittuvaanenki kittatte ennu vicharikuka.. allaathe swaasam vidunnathinum bhakshanam kazhikkunnathinum okke ban kittum  ennu karuthi ketti thoongi chavaan pattumo ?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Azhakan Mammookka film allae


aa padam vannillaayurunenkil azhakan ennaayirunene I ude peru  mammootty karanam  :Badpc:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

* FDFS Urappichu ; Tck Oppichu @ Tvm Anjali  

Tvm Chartings !

Anjali ~ 1200 Seater
Sreepadmanaba ~ 532 Seater
Devipriya ~ 196 Seater
Nila - 250 Seater

*

----------


## kandahassan

> * FDFS Urappichu ; Tck Oppichu @ Tvm Anjali  
> 
> Tvm Chartings !
> 
> Anjali ~ 1200 Seater
> Sreepadmanaba ~ 532 Seater
> Devipriya ~ 196 Seater
> Nila - 250 Seater
> 
> *


shente ponno ticket kittiyalle  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> * FDFS Urappichu ; Tck Oppichu @ Tvm Anjali  
> 
> Tvm Chartings !
> 
> Anjali ~ 1200 Seater
> Sreepadmanaba ~ 532 Seater
> Devipriya ~ 196 Seater
> Nila - 250 Seater
> 
> *


New Screen 1 Und  :Ok:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> linga de record release thakarkumo


Athe  :Yes3:

----------


## kandahassan

Malayalam nayaknmaarum directorsum okke vaayum thurannu irunno  :Doh: 

aanpiller vannu ivde 200 + irakkunnu ...lavanmaar ippohum kattapurathu thane  :Crying: 

malayalathinte same levalil varunna kannadayil vare ippol anyyaya initial anu padangalkku ...eecha sudheep annantem
puneeth annante okke padangal 300 adupichu irakkund ippol  :Ho:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Malayalam nayaknmaarum directorsum okke vaayum thurannu irunno 
> 
> aanpiller vannu ivde 200 + irakkunnu ...lavanmaar ippohum kattapurathu thane 
> 
> malayalathinte same levalil varunna kannadayil vare ippol anyyaya initial anu padangalkku ...eecha sudheep annantem
> puneeth annante okke padangal 300 adupichu irakkund ippol


malayalathil young stars illa.. ath thanne karanam..
ith njan pande parayunnath.. avasanam ingane unangi varandu pokum ennurappayirunu..
dhrishyam enna ATBB ozhichu nirthiyaal t20 kku shesham maryadhakku HIT ennu vilikkaan 2 padangale ulloo.. youth-upper class padam BD um low budget vellimoonga um.. pinne aalochichu nokkiyaal 2HHN , ordinary okke koottaam

----------


## House MD

> Malayalam nayaknmaarum directorsum okke vaayum thurannu irunno 
> 
> aanpiller vannu ivde 200 + irakkunnu ...lavanmaar ippohum kattapurathu thane 
> 
> malayalathinte same levalil varunna kannadayil vare ippol anyyaya initial anu padangalkku ...eecha sudheep annantem
> puneeth annante okke padangal 300 adupichu irakkund ippol


Kannada is the so worse than mollywood in standard and creativity... but karnataka is a big state with lot of big cities...so wide release is possible but kuratchu standard ulla kannadigans polum kannada films kaanarillaa... thathaaaanu..

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> New Screen 1 Und


Athu Urappilla Enna Paranjath  :Hmmm:

----------


## kandahassan

> malayalathil young stars illa.. ath thanne karanam..
> ith njan pande parayunnath.. avasanam ingane unangi varandu pokum ennurappayirunu..
> dhrishyam enna ATBB ozhichu nirthiyaal t20 kku shesham maryadhakku HIT ennu vilikkaan 2 padangale ulloo.. youth-upper class padam BD um low budget vellimoonga um.. pinne aalochichu nokkiyaal 2HHN , ordinary okke koottaam


athyavashyam class role cheyyan okke ippol aalund but namukk vendathu oru mass actor ine aanu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## kandahassan

> Kannada is the so worse than mollywood in standard and creativity... but karnataka is a big state with lot of big cities...so wide release is possible but kuratchu standard ulla kannadigans polum kannada films kaanarillaa... thathaaaanu..


sangathi maari varnund ........nalla promising film makers vrunund avde  :Yes3:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> athyavashyam class role cheyyan okke ippol aalund but namukk vendathu oru mass actor ine aanu


athaanu paranjath S T A R

----------


## kandahassan

eee padathinu vendi vikram palleduthu ennu news kettu....ullathaano ??????

ini veppu pallu vekkumo ????

atho transplant vallathum undo ????

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Kannada is the so worse than mollywood in standard and creativity... but karnataka is a big state with lot of big cities...so wide release is possible but kuratchu standard ulla kannadigans polum kannada films kaanarillaa... thathaaaanu..


ath kondalla.. malayalathil casanova um t20 um SAJ um okke olam undakkunundallo.. sthiramayi athundakkan kelppulla young stars varanam

----------


## GangsteR

> Athu Urappilla Enna Paranjath


Merryland cinemas sitil undu

----------


## GangsteR

> ath kondalla.. malayalathil casanova um t20 um SAJ um okke olam undakkunundallo.. sthiramayi athundakkan kelppulla young stars varanam


ikka hater  :Hammer:

----------


## kandahassan

> ath kondalla.. malayalathil casanova um t20 um SAJ um okke olam undakkunundallo.. sthiramayi athundakkan kelppulla young stars varanam


industry ye munnottu kondu pokan stars venam superstars illenkil Bengali , Marathi film industry avastha aaakum  :Yes3:

----------


## kandahassan

> ikka hater


twenty 20 il ikka ille  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ikka hater


kashtam  :Dash3:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> industry ye munnottu kondu pokan stars venam superstars illenkil Bengali , Marathi film industry avastha aaakum


adhavaa aarum varunillenkil nammuk irangaam  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> adhavaa aarum varunillenkil nammuk irangaam


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> * FDFS Urappichu ; Tck Oppichu @ Tvm Anjali  
> 
> Tvm Chartings !
> 
> Anjali ~ 1200 Seater
> Sreepadmanaba ~ 532 Seater
> Devipriya ~ 196 Seater
> Nila - 250 Seater
> 
> *


Ayye...TVM poleyoru Big cityil 2200e ullo capacity...Njan oru 3500 pratheekshichu....!Keralathil 255 theatersil release cheyyaan pokunnu ennok paranjitu....? :Ahupinne:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> malayalathil young stars illa.. ath thanne karanam..
> ith njan pande parayunnath.. avasanam ingane unangi varandu pokum ennurappayirunu..
> dhrishyam enna ATBB ozhichu nirthiyaal t20 kku shesham maryadhakku HIT ennu vilikkaan 2 padangale ulloo.. youth-upper class padam BD um low budget vellimoonga um.. pinne aalochichu nokkiyaal 2HHN , ordinary okke koottaam


Apol PazhassiRaja,Marykundoru Kunjaadu,Mayamohini ivaye onnum maryadhak HIT ennu vilikaan polum patilla alle...? :Sad:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Ayye...TVM poleyoru Big cityil 2200e ullo capacity...Njan oru 3500 pratheekshichu....!Keralathil 255 theatersil release cheyyaan pokunnu ennok paranjitu....?


Capacity Kurach Theatre Kootunnu ; New 1 Koode Undel ~ 600 Seater  :Clap:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Apol PazhassiRaja,Marykundoru Kunjaadu,Mayamohini ivaye onnum maryadhak HIT ennu vilikaan polum patilla alle...?


pazasiraja ottum illa.. mudinja hype + good wom vannittum kaaryamaya collxn onnumilla

mary , mayamohini okkeyum superstar padangal aanu.. ithonnumalla oru malayalam superstar padathinu varenda collxn.. mayamohini vallya wom onnumillathe 20c eduthath kond hit ennokke parayaam

----------


## Jo Johnson

> pazasiraja ottum illa.. mudinja hype + good wom vannittum kaaryamaya collxn onnumilla
> 
> mary , mayamohini okkeyum superstar padangal aanu.. ithonnumalla oru malayalam superstar padathinu varenda collxn.. mayamohini vallya wom onnumillathe 20c eduthath kond hit ennokke parayaam


Pazhassi valiya collection onnum illaayirunnu....Sheriya.....Malayalathile ellaa starsum orumichu vannu ellaa recordsum thootherinja Twenty20yude just 75% aduthethi collection with less ticket rates....Athraye ullu....! :Laughing:  Hiteeeeyallaa...... :Vandivittu: 

Pinne Maryum Mohiniyum superstar padamayakondu kitiya collection aavi aayi kaanum......Enik thonniyirunnu... :Vandivittu:

----------


## ITV

> * FDFS Urappichu ; Tck Oppichu @ Tvm Anjali  
> 
> Tvm Chartings !
> 
> Anjali ~ 1200 Seater
> Sreepadmanaba ~ 532 Seater
> Devipriya ~ 196 Seater
> Nila - 250 Seater
> 
> *


New Screen 1 confirmed
Ajanthayum chilappol undaakum
Sreekumar and Dhanya koodi chilappol last minute add cheyyum

Nila onnum chance illa

----------


## Viru

> * FDFS Urappichu ; Tck Oppichu @ Tvm Anjali  
> 
> Tvm Chartings !
> 
> Anjali ~ 1200 Seater
> Sreepadmanaba ~ 532 Seater
> Devipriya ~ 196 Seater
> Nila - 250 Seater
> 
> *


Ithre ullo 4 kollam munpe endhirane ithium nalla release undayirunu Tvmil

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Pazhassi valiya collection onnum illaayirunnu....Sheriya.....Malayalathile ellaa starsum orumichu vannu ellaa recordsum thootherinja Twenty20yude just 75% aduthethi collection with less ticket rates....Athraye ullu....! Hiteeeeyallaa......
> 
> Pinne Maryum Mohiniyum superstar padamayakondu kitiya collection aavi aayi kaanum......Enik thonniyirunnu...


75% onnum vannittilla.. pinne ticket rate first 3 days t20 kku kooduthal undayirunnalle.. pazasi time aayappozhekkum palayidathum ticket rate koodiyirunnath arinjille? 
ath pole t20 records thootherinju ennonnum parayan illa..  ath vere karyam.

mary um mohini um okke keralathil other language padangal edukkunna collxn alle edukunnulloo..
allenkil 10yrs munp malayalam BBs eduthirunna collxn

2005 il 50cr net eduthaal hindi il BB aanu.. ippol 200cr venam
2005 il 30 cr gross vannaal tamil BB aanu.. ippol 100cr venam
malayalam padam annu 10cr.. innu 15cr  :Badpc:

----------


## ITV

I aanathre I
Shankar Technology 150+ kodi
Nammde Nazeer Sir varshangalku munpe kaanichatha ee number NAGAMADATHU THAMBURATTI enna movieyil

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> I aanathre I
> Shankar Technology 150+ kodi
> Nammde Nazeer Sir varshangalku munpe kaanichatha ee number NAGAMADATHU THAMBURATTI enna movieyil


njan kure naal aayallo ith parayaan thudangiyittu.. shanker aanathre shanker  :Badpc:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 75% onnum vannittilla.. pinne ticket rate first 3 days t20 kku kooduthal undayirunnalle.. pazasi time aayappozhekkum palayidathum ticket rate koodiyirunnath arinjille? 
> ath pole t20 records thootherinju ennonnum parayan illa..  ath vere karyam.
> 
> mary um mohini um okke keralathil other language padangal edukkunna collxn alle edukunnulloo..
> allenkil 10yrs munp malayalam BBs eduthirunna collxn
> 
> 2005 il 50cr net eduthaal hindi il BB aanu.. ippol 200cr venam
> 2005 il 30 cr gross vannaal tamil BB aanu.. ippol 100cr venam
> malayalam padam annu 10cr.. innu 15cr


Hindiyilum tamizhilum ok athupole ratesum release centersum koodi....!Malayalathil athinu anusarichu koodiyitilla......Pinne annillaatha vere onnundaayi...Satellites.....Athu vannathode annathe pole theatersil hit aakenda oru malayalam film BB ennu parayaan.....!Annu theaters maathram aayirunnu sharanam....innathilla......Oro kaalanghalile collection point nokiyaanu BBsum ATBBsum ok theerumaanikunnath......Allaathe footfalls nokiyalla....!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Athu Urappilla Enna Paranjath


New Scrn 1 Cnfrm Aan

----------


## ITV

> New Scrn 1 Cnfrm Aan


Anjali, SreePadmanabha, New Screen 1 confirm aanu

Ajantha, Sreekumar, Dhanya yet to get confirmation

Athulya undaayirunnel avideye undaakumaayirunnulloo

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Anjali, SreePadmanabha, New Screen 1 confirm aanu
> 
> Ajantha, Sreekumar, Dhanya yet to get confirmation
> 
> Athulya undaayirunnel avideye undaakumaayirunnulloo


Nila & Devipriya Undenn Bilalikka Paranju

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Hindiyilum tamizhilum ok athupole ratesum release centersum koodi....!Malayalathil athinu anusarichu koodiyitilla......Pinne annillaatha vere onnundaayi...Satellites.....Athu vannathode annathe pole theatersil hit aakenda oru malayalam film BB ennu parayaan.....!Annu theaters maathram aayirunnu sharanam....innathilla......Oro kaalanghalile collection point nokiyaanu BBsum ATBBsum ok theerumaanikunnath......Allaathe footfalls nokiyalla....!


hindi ilum tamil ilum telug ilum onnum sambavikkathath aano ivide sambavichath ?
dhrishyam malayalam padam alle ?
vijay , surya padangal malayalam padangal aano ?
shanker padangal engane keralathil top grosser aakunu ?

ticket rates ivide nannaayi koodiyittund.. usthadh pole oru normal padam 7cr edukkumbol 10 Rs kaanum avg: ticket rate.. ippol 50+ um.. usthadh onnum annathe ATBB alla..

pinne release centres okke koodanam enkil ingane thanuthu maravichirunnal nadakkumo ? athinu capacity ulla stars undavanam

----------


## ITV

> Nila & Devipriya Undenn Bilalikka Paranju


DeviPriya undaakum, Nila doubt aanu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> hindi ilum tamil ilum telug ilum onnum sambavikkathath aano ivide sambavichath ?
> dhrishyam malayalam padam alle ?
> vijay , surya padangal malayalam padangal aano ?
> shanker padangal engane keralathil top grosser aakunu ?
> 
> ticket rates ivide nannaayi koodiyittund.. usthadh pole oru normal padam 7cr edukkumbol 10 Rs kaanum avg: ticket rate.. ippol 50+ um.. usthadh onnum annathe ATBB alla..
> 
> pinne release centres okke koodanam enkil ingane thanuthu maravichirunnal nadakkumo ? athinu capacity ulla stars undavanam


Vellimoongayudeyum Maryudeyum Pazhassiyudeyum ok aduthethiya oru Vijay,Surya,Vikram padam paranje.......Kelkate.....Keralathil etavum kooduthal ri8s OLFinu varunnath Ik aanu.....Athum satellite ulpade 5.3Cr something......Apol collection point oohikaamallo......

Usthad timeile aa figureil ethra maathram sathyam undu ennariyilla....Ethaayaalum Usthad timeil cinema kandirunna athra prekshakar innu cinema kaanaan illa....Enthu cheyyaam.....?Drishyam aanu oru exception.....Athinu Narasimham kanda athra aalkaar thanne kanditundaakum or athinu aduthu.....Ennu karuthi ellaa filmsum angane aakano.......?

Hindi,Tamil pole nammude Mollywood valaraathathinu reason Lack of gud films maathramalla.......!Ethratholam potential industryk undennu Drishyam kaanichu thannathaanu....!But Vellimoonga,Mary thudangiya nalla films aa rangeinte pakuthiye varunnullu......Ennu karuthi ava cheriya Hits aakumo.....illa.....Kaaranam innathe Industry standards vachu ava ok valiya hits aanu BBs thanne.......Even 10Crnu mukalil varunna films polum innu valiya vijayangal aanu....!

Pandok valiya vijayangale malayalathil superhits ennaayirunnu vilichirunnath.....Pinneed megahit vannu........Innu valiya hitsne term cheyyunnathaanu BB......Aa nilak valiya vijayangal aakunnavaye BB ennu vilikunnu.....

Collection point Tinju parayunna pole 10Cr-15Cril ninnu 20-30Crilek maaranamenkil anganeyulla films orupaadu undaakanam....Sadly thats not the case.....Viralil ennaavunnava maathramaanu 10Cr enkilum kadakunnath.......Athil thanne valare kurachu 20Crum.....Aake 4 ennam kaanum 20Crnu mukalil.....

Ee avastha maaranamenkil kurachu kaaryangal ivide varanam...

1)Tamil Films release cheyyunna pole Malayalam movies 200+ theatersil release cheyyanam.....Athinu ivanmaar sammathikilla....!
2)A class B class verthirivu eduthu kalanjit ellaayidathum orupole release cheyyaan patanam....!Athu sammathikilla...!
3)Multiplex matu statesile pole ivideyum petu perukanam....
4)Nalla Projects undaavanam with big budgets...!
5)Mass Films undaavanam with style and script..!Apol ipol ulla youth stars ellaam superstars aakum....!
2)Multiplex ellaayidathum vyaapakamaakanam...

Pinne matu languagesine apekshichu vereyum und Mollywoodil vyathyasangal......Hindi,Tamilil ok areawise distribution aanu....Pala distributorsum undaakum...Ennaal ivide mikavayum Production banner thanne aanu distributionum athum mothathil......Ithok BB tag elupam kitunnathil sahaayakamaakunnu...!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> DeviPriya undaakum, Nila doubt aanu


KSFDC Ethenkilum Screen Cnfrm Aan ; All Kerala KSFDC Theatres Aan Adhyam Agreement Aayath

----------


## Mayavi 369

Jojo Essay  :Eek:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Jojo Essay


Vallathum parayan undenkil quote cheythit pwodeiii..... :Doh:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Vallathum parayan undenkil quote cheythit pwodeiii.....


Natta Pathirayak Irunn Essay Ezhuthunnu  :Doh: 

Type Cheyyan Madi Ullath Kond Njan Okke Qoute Nokkarilla  :Read:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Vellimoongayudeyum Maryudeyum Pazhassiyudeyum ok aduthethiya oru Vijay,Surya,Vikram padam paranje.......Kelkate.....Keralathil etavum kooduthal ri8s OLFinu varunnath Ik aanu.....Athum satellite ulpade 5.3Cr something......Apol collection point oohikaamallo......
> 
> Usthad timeile aa figureil ethra maathram sathyam undu ennariyilla....Ethaayaalum Usthad timeil cinema kandirunna athra prekshakar innu cinema kaanaan illa....Enthu cheyyaam.....?Drishyam aanu oru exception.....Athinu Narasimham kanda athra aalkaar thanne kanditundaakum or athinu aduthu.....Ennu karuthi ellaa filmsum angane aakano.......?
> 
> Hindi,Tamil pole nammude Mollywood valaraathathinu reason Lack of gud films maathramalla.......!Ethratholam potential industryk undennu Drishyam kaanichu thannathaanu....!But Vellimoonga,Mary thudangiya nalla films aa rangeinte pakuthiye varunnullu......Ennu karuthi ava cheriya Hits aakumo.....illa.....Kaaranam innathe Industry standards vachu ava ok valiya hits aanu BBs thanne.......Even 10Crnu mukalil varunna films polum innu valiya vijayangal aanu....!
> 
> Pandok valiya vijayangale malayalathil superhits ennaayirunnu vilichirunnath.....Pinneed megahit vannu........Innu valiya hitsne term cheyyunnathaanu BB......Aa nilak valiya vijayangal aakunnavaye BB ennu vilikunnu.....
> 
> Collection point Tinju parayunna pole 10Cr-15Cril ninnu 20-30Crilek maaranamenkil anganeyulla films orupaadu undaakanam....Sadly thats not the case.....Viralil ennaavunnava maathramaanu 10Cr enkilum kadakunnath.......Athil thanne valare kurachu 20Crum.....Aake 4 ennam kaanum 20Crnu mukalil.....
> ...


usthad time ile figure viswasikkaan tvm mathram nokkiyaal mathiyakum.. 50lk+
anniyan enna mega hit 6cr edukkumbol mohanlal nte ordinary BB naran athinte double easy aayi eduthirunu.. innippol I edukkaan pokunnathinte double athra easy aayi varumo ? illa.
malayalathile superhits 18cr edukkumbol OL padangal vallya wom onnumillaathe 10cr edukkunu.. athum youth enna otta section nte balathil

narasimham time il ethrayo padangal narasimhathinte 75% enkilum collxn vannittund.. dhrishyam time il ??
pinne vellimoonga , mary
vellimoonga ok aanu.. oru pacca low budget padathinu arhicha vijayam ennu parayaam
mary varumbol vellimoonga range il wom onnumilla.. ennaalum oru superstar padam nalla wom vannaal varenda collxn vannittilla... innathe industry std alla karanam.. industry dull aanu.. valiya hits sambavikkunnilla..

angane ulla padangal varanam enkil theater ilekku aalukale kayattan capacity ulla stars venam.. appozhe oru aaveshavum unarvum okke undaakoo.. aake undayirunna mohanlal , mammootty okke youth kai vittu thudangi.. sg out aayi.. dileep aanenkil oru limited audience il thripthan aanu.. strong fan base um illa.. pritvi thudakkathilum idakkalathum kurach uyarnnathaanenkilum pinneyum thaazhottu poyi.
1. malayalam films 200 theater il rls cheythitt eechaye pidikkaam ( casanova pole mega hyped padangal allenkil)
2. A, B, C okke releasing centres aakaam.. nalla karyam.. pakshe kayaran aalukalk thalparyam varanam ennathanu aadhayathe karyam
3. TN il okke single screens ilum nalla pole collxn varunund.. multiplexes udane keralathil niranjolum
4. big budgets il padam cheythittu recover cheyyaan kelppulla ethra stars und ? 2 young superstars undenkil easy aayi industry vere level il ethum... mohanlal nu okke padam kurach van budgets il padavum irakkam
5. mass films cheythaal superstar aakumenkil vijayaraghavanum , manoj k jayanum okke superstars aayirunno ? dileep mass padangal cheythittaano superstar aayath ? athinu aalukalkku ishtappedunna enthenkilum venam.

----------


## RED DEVIL

Happy birthday to the all time great A.R RAHMAN.....'ella pugalum iraivan iraivanuke ne nadhi pole odikondiru'.....

----------


## Nithz



----------


## anupkerb1

@tinjuJISHNU
 @Jo Johnson

Usthad Hit ayirunoo ?? :Ahupinne: 

Ee ustad enu parayunathu Sibi Malayald Surf Excel Movie alee ??

----------


## GangsteR

Nedumangad posters with theatre slips vannittundu Surya and SreeSaraswathy

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

‘I’ has been shot on a grand scale: Upen Patel
Posted by: Only Kollywood January 6, 2015


Aascars officially announced the release date of I yesterday
as January 14th trashing rumors that the film got
postponed. The film will be released on a massive scale and
has a competent opposition in Vishal – Sundar C’s Aambala
which is likely to release on January 15th. Upen Patel, who
reportedly plays the role of a model with negative shades,
says he is looking forward to the film.
“I am looking forward to I - it’s been shot on a grand scale.
The audience will get to see my bad boy side in the film,”
says Upen Patel about the role. Directed by Shankar, I has
Vikram and Amy Jackson to its star cast. It has music by
AR Rahman.

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
Pongal update - 8 days more 4 the biggest festival
season in Kollywood. Looks like only #I Jan 14 & #
Aambala Jan 15.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

°•Aascar Film•° @ Aascars 
Many more happy returns of the day, @arrahman ! -
Team @Aascars , #I

----------


## GangsteR

°•Aascar Film•° @ Aascars 
In other news, Making of ' #I ' (HD) clocks 1 million+
views! Cumulative (SD + HD) has already crossed 2
million views!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
Setting all the rumors aside, @Aascars Film
Confirms #I 's release for Jan 14th!

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
Jus In: #I 's Telugu Distributor Mega Super Good
Films has issued a press release stating #I will
release on Jan 14th!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

> 



shankarettan & mouli yettan  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> shankarettan & mouli yettan


Boss n Boy....

----------


## GangsteR

All versions of I will be out on Jan 14!
Aascar Films have made an official announcement that all
the three versions of I – Tamil, Telugu, and Hindi – will be
released on January 14 th , 2015. The expectations on this
film are very high; particularly with the songs, teaser and
trailer upping the expectation levels.
Starring Vikram and Amy Jackson, I is Shankar’s dream
project that has been in the making for more than two years
now. AR Rahman has composed the tunes for this magnum
opus touted to be made on a budget of around Rs. 185
crores.

----------


## kandahassan

> 


vikraminte kayyil pidikkunnathu chitter gopi alle  :Ahupinne:

----------


## kandahassan

> Boss n Boy....


boy boss inte athe levalil valarnnu kondirikkunnu  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

> vikraminte kayyil pidikkunnathu chitter gopi alle


no..ithu gymil vechulla stunt aanu with body builders...SG doctor alla

----------


## GangsteR

> boy boss inte athe levalil valarnnu kondirikkunnu


long way to go....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> @tinjuJISHNU
>  @Jo Johnson
> 
> Usthad Hit ayirunoo ??
> 
> Ee ustad enu parayunathu Sibi Malayald Surf Excel Movie alee ??


Usthad was a big grosser...!Big Budget aayirunnu...!6 theatersil engaandu 100 odiyirunnu...! :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

It's Official: Shankar's 'I' on January 14

http://www.sify.com/mobile/movies/it...bmhabbjfe.html

----------


## Jo Johnson

> vikraminte kayyil pidikkunnathu chitter gopi alle


Pwodeeii....Aa karimaandi Gymmano..? :Vedi:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> All versions of I will be out on Jan 14!
> Aascar Films have made an official announcement that all
> the three versions of I – Tamil, Telugu, and Hindi – will be
> released on January 14 th , 2015. The expectations on this
> film are very high; particularly with the songs, teaser and
> trailer upping the expectation levels.
> Starring Vikram and Amy Jackson, I is Shankar’s dream
> project that has been in the making for more than two years
> now. AR Rahman has composed the tunes for this magnum
> ...


Budgetil ok nalla thallundallo.....

----------


## GangsteR

'I' release date confirmed officially
IndiaGlitz [Monday, January 05, 2015]




As we have already reported, Shankar's magnum opus,
'I', is all set for a release on January 14th. This has been
officially confirmed by the makers of the movie.
The response for the audio of the film, released a few
days back in Hyderabad, has been very good. Chiyaan
Vikram, Amy Jackson, Suresh Gopi, Upen Patel etc
acted in this most anticipated film. Aascar Ravichandran
is the producer of this big visual wonder and N.V.Prasad
is releasing the movie in Telugu under Mega Supergood
films banner.
Audiences are eagerly waiting to watch the magic of
Shankar and Vikram on screen and they are going to
have a treat this Sankranthi.

----------


## GangsteR

> Budgetil ok nalla thallundallo.....


shankar paranjathu budget below 100 cr ennaanu...but vishwasikan budhimuttaanu, Vikram + Shankar+Rahman rumeneration tannae varum 50 cr..pinnae baaki ulla karyangal parayandalo

----------


## GangsteR

“I will see you on Pongal day”
Jan 05, 2015
Aascar Films, the producers of Shankar’s magnum opus I
has announced in their official twitter handle that the film
will hit the screens on the 14 th of January on the Pongal
day.
The message in the microblogger was “For ALL the "EYES"
that are waiting for "I"! I will see U On Pongal 2015
JANUARY 14TH !!”.
I features Vikram and Amy Jackson and has the
mesmerizing tunes of A R Rahman and the brilliant
cinematography of P C Sreeram.
Now that the official information on the release of the much
awaited film has come in, the festivities have earnestly
begun for the movie buffs.
Share on facebook

----------


## GangsteR

I is already a HIT !
Jan 05, 2015
Shankar’s I starring Vikram and Amy Jackson is all set to
release for the Pongal weekend. This project produced by
Aascar films is a grand flick that has witnessed grandeur in
every event associated with it.
From its production values to audio release to teaser and
trailer views, I has become synonymous to magnificence
and splendor.
The trailer that was released some time back has crossed 6
million views recently making the film reach a spectacular
position in terms of virtual views. From the way things are
proceeding, it would not be a surprise if I carves a special
place in the history of Indian cinema…

----------


## Jo Johnson

> shankar paranjathu budget below 100 cr ennaanu...but vishwasikan budhimuttaanu, Vikram + Shankar+Rahman rumeneration tannae varum 50 cr..pinnae baaki ulla karyangal parayandalo


Ithil Shankar,Vikram ok laabha vihithamaayirikum.....Rahmanu ethraya 5Cr..?

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithil Shankar,Vikram ok laabha vihithamaayirikum.....Rahmanu ethraya 5Cr..?


yas 5cr + undu.... 3 yrs aayi shooting nadakunnu..budget 100cr orikalum sheri aakilla

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Jo Johnson

> yas 5cr + undu.... 3 yrs aayi shooting nadakunnu..budget 100cr orikalum sheri aakilla


Shooting 3 yrs onnum illallo........Post production Graphics visual effects release delay ithellaam koodi kootiyalle 3yrs.....Shankar moviesil etavum kooduthal cash podikunnath songsnalle.....Endhirante athra onnum budget illa ennaa enik thonnunnath.....!

----------


## GangsteR

> 


ethu videyoya?

----------


## GangsteR

> Shooting 3 yrs onnum illallo........Post production Graphics visual effects release delay ithellaam koodi kootiyalle 3yrs.....Shankar moviesil etavum kooduthal cash podikunnath songsnalle.....Endhirante athra onnum budget illa ennaa enik thonnunnath.....!


Endhiran etra aayirunnu?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ethu videyoya?


Tum Todo Na

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Tum Todo Na


browseril kanan pattiyilla

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> shankar paranjathu budget below 100 cr ennaanu...but vishwasikan budhimuttaanu, Vikram + Shankar+Rahman rumeneration tannae varum 50 cr..pinnae baaki ulla karyangal parayandalo


Post productionu munpu shankar paranjathu below 100cr ennanu....pinne post production marketing ellam koodi nalloru thuka vere ayittundavum.....185 onnum varoola....athoke chumma mediayil ororuthanmar irunnu chumma thalli vidunnathanu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Endhiran etra aayirunnu?


120Cr ennok alle paranje....100 kodiku mukalil muthal mudakulla 1st padam ennok....

----------


## Gopikrishnan

pratheeksha ipo theere ila songinte last oke nala veruppeerayi thonni

----------


## GangsteR

> pratheeksha ipo theere ila songinte last oke nala veruppeerayi thonni


atha nallathu ..

----------


## GangsteR

Actress Amy Jackson talks about the much-awaited I,
social media smarts and becoming an Indian resident

http://indulge.newindianexpress.com/.../chennai/23970

----------


## Jo Johnson

> pratheeksha ipo theere ila songinte last oke nala veruppeerayi thonni


Gud....enthina pratheekshichit... :Thumbup:

----------


## GangsteR

This beautiful # Ladio is back to India for # I Promotion

----------


## GangsteR

Nalae vikram and Amy kochiyil  :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> This beautiful # Ladio is back to India for # I Promotion


Ival oru viswasundhari thanne.....But kaanikaan ullathok kaanichu.....! :Very Happy:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ival oru viswasundhari thanne.....But kaanikaan ullathok kaanichu.....!


She is a model

----------


## Jo Johnson

> She is a model


Enthaanelum kaanichu....ini paranjitenthina.... :Very Happy:

----------


## GangsteR

> Enthaanelum kaanichu....ini paranjitenthina....


British allae...avidutae samskaram kaanichu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> British allae...avidutae samskaram kaanichu


Ethaayaalum nannaayi.....kaathu keti irikendi vannilla... :Very Happy:

----------


## veecee

Song is just ok, nothing exceptional

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Song is just ok, nothing exceptional


Film exceptional aayaal mathi..... :Band:

----------


## veecee

> Film exceptional aayaal mathi.....


Athaakum  :Band: 
Ivarku ladio song or aa romantic song air cheyta mathiyarunnu

----------


## anupkerb1

> pratheeksha ipo theere ila songinte last oke nala veruppeerayi thonni


Ai album tanee veruperu aleee.... Scenee valathum kitoonu matree ariyandathulooo...alenkilum aaraa ipol rahman song elam importnace kodukuneee

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Athaakum 
> Ivarku ladio song or aa romantic song air cheyta mathiyarunnu


Yes.....athaayirunnu apt.....Teasersnu patiyathu......Beast song ok filminte aa emotional peakil kaanendathaanu.....Matethum.... :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ai album tanee veruperu aleee.... Scenee valathum kitoonu matree ariyandathulooo...alenkilum aaraa ipol rahman song elam importnace kodukuneee


Oh ningale pole ulla vankida aaswaathakare ok thrupthipeduthaan ulla sheshi onnum paavam Rahmanu ille.......

----------


## anupkerb1

> Oh ningale pole ulla vankida aaswaathakare ok thrupthipeduthaan ulla sheshi onnum paavam Rahmanu ille.......


Athu ingalku ipoll anooo manasilayee..U epolum late analoo....BB parayan matram 1st uloo :Ahupinne:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Athu ingalku ipoll anooo manasilayee..U epolum late analoo....BB parayan matram 1st uloo


I album verupeer ennok ulla abhipraayam padam irangumbozhum parayanee.....

----------


## anupkerb1

> I album verupeer ennok ulla abhipraayam padam irangumbozhum parayanee.....


I album release ayapozhee njan athu parajirunnu...Vijay fansd chodichal correct ayii parajuu tarumm ..Both Ai & kaththi...Movie releas akumbol same song taneyanaloo apozhum undakaa..akee visual matram puthiyathayi kittumm ..Visual egane ayalummm Rahman musci endhanuu change varan pokunee ??

----------


## Jo Johnson

> I album release ayapozhee njan athu parajirunnu...Vijay fansd chodichal correct ayii parajuu tarumm ..Both Ai & kaththi...Movie releas akumbol same song taneyanaloo apozhum undakaa..akee visual matram puthiyathayi kittumm ..Visual egane ayalummm Rahman musci endhanuu change varan pokunee ??


Oru song aadhyam kelkumbozhe ishtapedunnu enkil athinartham ningal nerathe evideyokeyo ketu parichayicha tunes athil ullakondaakaam ennathu kanakil edukanam...I songs aadhyam ketapol ithenthonnith enna feeling aayirunnu enikum.....But pinneed kelkunthorum ishtam koodi koodi aanu vannathu.....Ipol complete album ishtamaanu....Chartbusters...! :cheers:  Mersalayiten aanu least ishtapetathu...!

Ithu AR Rahmante ella albumthinum baadhakamaanu....!Pazhakum thorum ruchi koodum...!

----------


## Kashinathan

> Oru song aadhyam kelkumbozhe ishtapedunnu enkil athinartham ningal nerathe evideyokeyo ketu parichayicha tunes athil ullakondaakaam ennathu kanakil edukanam...I songs aadhyam ketapol ithenthonnith enna feeling aayirunnu enikum.....But pinneed kelkunthorum ishtam koodi koodi aanu vannathu.....Ipol complete album ishtamaanu....Chartbusters...! Mersalayiten aanu least ishtapetathu...!
> 
> Ithu AR Rahmante ella albumthinum baadhakamaanu....!Pazhakum thorum ruchi koodum...!




yes.first kettapol athra ishtapettilla.repeat hearingil kooduthal ishtamayi.eppol ennum i song kelkum.ennodu nee & ladio aane favourits.

----------


## anupkerb1

> Oru song aadhyam kelkumbozhe ishtapedunnu enkil athinartham ningal nerathe evideyokeyo ketu parichayicha tunes athil ullakondaakaam ennathu kanakil edukanam...I songs aadhyam ketapol ithenthonnith enna feeling aayirunnu enikum.....But pinneed kelkunthorum ishtam koodi koodi aanu vannathu.....Ipol complete album ishtamaanu....Chartbusters...! Mersalayiten aanu least ishtapetathu...!
> 
> Ithu AR Rahmante ella albumthinum baadhakamaanu....!Pazhakum thorum ruchi koodum...!


So tangal paraju varunathu oru 10 vasrham kazhijal AI song Shanr-rahman Jeans Kadhalan GEntlman Indian Muthalavn polee Classic akum enannoo ?? :Maxim:  :Hoennekollu: 

Oru SOng ishtepedan vendii Orupadu tahavan kelkan ulaa patienc enik ilaa..1st hearng imprevsv ayii thoniyilenkil aapol nirthum..oru thavan polee complete cheyilaaa ....AI elaa song pathiku vechu nirthendi vannu .. Theatrl kanumbol , Operatr njan alathnd muzhuvan sahichee patooo.. :Badpc:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> So tangal paraju varunathu oru 10 vasrham kazhijal AI song Shanr-rahman Jeans Kadhalan GEntlman Indian Muthalavn polee Classic akum enannoo ??
> 
> *Oru SOng ishtepedan vendii Orupadu tahavan kelkan ulaa patienc enik ilaa*..1st hearng imprevsv ayii thoniyilenkil aapol nirthum..oru thavan polee complete cheyilaaa ....AI elaa song pathiku vechu nirthendi vannu .. Theatrl kanumbol , Operatr njan alathnd muzhuvan sahichee patooo..


So athu ningalude problem aanu....Ellaathinum kurachu patience ok venam......!Nammal ishtapetitulla songs ellaam orupaadu thavana ketitu thanne aanu...!Ningalude mistakesnu dont blame others....!

Pinne A R Rahman subjects demand cheyyunnath anusarichu tune cheyyunna aalaanu......Athum instrumentsnte ok oru whole sale mix aayirikum....!Matu filmsumaayi compare cheyyenda kaaryamilla...AR Rahman musicals onninonnu vyathyasthamaayirikum...!

----------


## anupkerb1

> So athu ningalude problem aanu....Ellaathinum kurachu patience ok venam......!Nammal ishtapetitulla songs ellaam orupaadu thavana ketitu thanne aanu...!Ningalude mistakesnu dont blame others....!


Njan agane repat hearing oru song ishtapetitilaaa..athu pole tanee movies..bore adichal apol off akum..athu ethavan pidichathayalumm...Etraa oscar kittiyalum eniku bore adichal eniku athu oru below avg movie tane ayirikkum

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Njan agane repat hearing oru song ishtapetitilaaa..athu pole tanee movies..bore adichal apol off akum..athu ethavan pidichathayalumm...Etraa oscar kittiyalum eniku bore adichal eniku athu oru below avg movie tane ayirikkum


Athaanu paranjathu thaankale poleyulla exceptional cases kaanum ennu.... :Laughing: 

Thrupthipeduthaan bhayankara paadaayirikum.....Ennu karuthi ellaam kayari angu waste aakalle.....Athinte pinnile hardwork and strain manasilaakanamenkil oro I songum kshamayode kuthiyirunnu ketu nokuu....Ennit abhipraayapedu waste ennu...!

----------


## anupkerb1

> Athaanu paranjathu thaankale poleyulla exceptional cases kaanum ennu....
> 
> Thrupthipeduthaan bhayankara paadaayirikum.....Ennu karuthi ellaam kayari angu waste aakalle.....Athinte pinnile hardwork and strain manasilaakanamenkil oro I songum kshamayode kuthiyirunnu ketu nokuu....Ennit abhipraayapedu waste ennu...!


Vikram Hard work, shankar making Sreram work pati njan onum parajilallooo.. Rahman song enik ishtapetilaa enalee parajee..Song vilayiruthan video kanandaaa...Vivarakedu parayale bai .ETra hard work  cheythunu nokiyalooo nalla work enuu terumankandathu..Ai 1/4 hardwork ivadrude 90s movie vanatilaaa ... enitu athintee 7 ayalthu polum ipol ilaa...chummaa hardwork enoke parajuu ecsape adikalee..chumaa kuree sound undakum enalathee endhu music aanuu rahman ipol ?

----------


## xeon

> Enthaanelum kaanichu....ini paranjitenthina....


athinu aadyamayallallo onnum kaanikkunnathu

----------


## anupkerb1

> Athaanu paranjathu thaankale poleyulla exceptional cases kaanum ennu....


Exceptional case tanee... Athu cosuins thread eduthu nokiyal mathi ....  Release munee Sure bet njan parajirunnu cosuins flop akunuu..enitu endhayii 2+ cr loss vagilee athum competn polum ilajituu ... Drishyathl Mlal parayuna pole Budhi Ulavark newspaper vayikanda...Athu pole Budhi ULavarku  trailer matram kandal mathii...Vere chilarku Movie kanditum, Family coming days keronu noki irupanuuu SAfe akonu ariyan ...Atree ulo baid oke karyam

----------


## GangsteR

Parts of #I movie was shot in Mandya,KA & in @
TheVijayMallya 's farmhouse says Chiyaan Vikram in
Bangalore. @Shankarshanmugh

----------


## GangsteR

Final update/confirmation regarding #I by this
Friday. Either it will be released directly by Aascar
most likely, or delayed in the UK.

----------


## GangsteR

The price for #I in France is ~200000-250000 €.
Double of #Lingaa !

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram in Bangalore for #I promotion.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Exceptional case tanee... Athu cosuins thread eduthu nokiyal mathi ....  Release munee Sure bet njan parajirunnu cosuins flop akunuu..enitu endhayii 2+ cr loss vagilee athum competn polum ilajituu ... Drishyathl Mlal parayuna pole Budhi Ulavark newspaper vayikanda...Athu pole Budhi ULavarku  trailer matram kandal mathii...Vere chilarku Movie kanditum, Family coming days keronu noki irupanuuu SAfe akonu ariyan ...Atree ulo baid oke karyam


He he.....Oru shubha pratheeksha vachu pularthi ennath neraanu...Kaaranam matonnum kondalla.....Malayalathil ithra valiya budgetil padam irakaan dhairyam kaanikunnath vallapozhumaanu....Apol athok poti polinju kodikal nashtamaayal naturally producers futureil athra budget aayi varaan madikum....Athukondu hit aakillennu urapaayirunnitum pratheekshichu....Nashtam ethra kurayunno athra nallath ennu karuthi....Ithe pratheeksha Iyobinte kaaryathilum undaayirunnu...!Athu thetaanenkil poruthaatee.....!

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @Rameshlaus 36m
#Imovie is mostly released by #Aascars
in overseas directly.. Wherever
distributors hv bought, it's sold at 50%
more than recent biggies..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> The price for #I in France is ~200000-250000 €.
> Double of #Lingaa !


France poleyoru cheriya marketil 1.75Cr indian Rupeesnu ri8 sales nadanno...!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @Rameshlaus 
#Imovie 's duration is speculated
anywhere from 2hrs 55mins to 3hrs
10mins.. We will know the exact durn
once final censor details r known..

----------


## GangsteR

> France poleyoru cheriya marketil 1.75Cr indian Rupeesnu ri8 sales nadanno...!


nadannu kaanum...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Vikram Hard work, shankar making Sreram work pati njan onum parajilallooo.. Rahman song enik ishtapetilaa enalee parajee..Song vilayiruthan video kanandaaa...Vivarakedu parayale bai .ETra hard work  cheythunu nokiyalooo nalla work enuu terumankandathu..Ai 1/4 hardwork ivadrude 90s movie vanatilaaa ... enitu athintee 7 ayalthu polum ipol ilaa...chummaa hardwork enoke parajuu ecsape adikalee..chumaa kuree sound undakum enalathee endhu music aanuu rahman ipol ?


Rahmante composition ningalk ishtapetilla ennu paranjal no offense.....Rahmante thanne munkaala srishtikalk aduthu vannilla ennu paranjirunnaalum njan onnum parayaan varilla....But athallallo machan paranjathu......




> Ai album tanee veruperu aleee.... Scenee valathum kitoonu matree ariyandathulooo...alenkilum aaraa ipol rahman song elam importnace kodukuneee


Kure sound maathramalla ee songsil undaakunnath.....Ota thavana pakuthik ketitu nirthi ennalle paranjathu....Onnu vishadhamayi kelku kurachu times....apol manasilaakum veruthe kure sounds aano atho synchronized composition aano ennu...!

----------


## anupkerb1

> He he.....Oru shubha pratheeksha vachu pularthi ennath neraanu...Kaaranam matonnum kondalla.....Malayalathil ithra valiya budgetil padam irakaan dhairyam kaanikunnath vallapozhumaanu....Apol athok poti polinju kodikal nashtamaayal naturally producers futureil athra budget aayi varaan madikum....Athukondu hit aakillennu urapaayirunnitum pratheekshichu....Nashtam ethra kurayunno athra nallath ennu karuthi....Ithe pratheeksha Iyobinte kaaryathilum undaayirunnu...!Athu thetaanenkil poruthaatee.....!


Big budget Movies alaa vendathu..kandu irikan kollavunaa padagal aanuu vendathee...alathe 10 ,20 kodi cheythuu baki ulavanee uragan ulaa sadhanam ayitu oru padavum varandaa..agane ulaa padangal potii palesakaunathu taneyanu nallathu...Uragan anekil kodikal onum vendaa...ADoort light sound onum ilathaa oru padam mathi....chathu kidanu uragikolum

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Big budget Movies alaa vendathu..kandu irikan kollavunaa padagal aanuu vendathee...alathe 10 ,20 kodi cheythuu baki ulavanee uragan ulaa sadhanam ayitu oru padavum varandaa..agane ulaa padangal potii palesakaunathu taneyanu nallathu...Uragan anekil kodikal onum vendaa...ADoort light sound onum ilathaa oru padam mathi....chathu kidanu uragikolum


Ithinodu njaanum yojikunnu....But Aama poleyulla srishtikale apekshichu Cousins ok valare bhetham aayirunnu....atleast for me......Urangiyumilla....!Athinte reason budget thanne....!Nalla film nalla budgetil malayalathil vannaal entha pulikumo..?

Ivide Budget koodumbol scriptnte quality kurayunnu....Athaanu maarendathu....!

----------


## anupkerb1

> Ithinodu njaanum yojikunnu....But Aama poleyulla srishtikale apekshichu Cousins ok valare bhetham aayirunnu....atleast for me......Urangiyumilla....!Athinte reason budget thanne....!Nalla film nalla budgetil malayalathil vannaal entha pulikumo..?
> 
> Ivide Budget koodumbol scriptnte quality kurayunnu....Athaanu maarendathu....!


Atinee edhuu BIg Budget Moviee annu nalathu vanee ??orenam parayooo ... Aama nalla padam ayathu kondu alaa...Ragathl release ayondu poyathanuu..RAgathl cosuins vanal cousins kandeneee...Eni ilalooo ragam

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Vikram Hard work, shankar making Sreram work pati njan onum parajilallooo.. Rahman song enik ishtapetilaa enalee parajee..Song vilayiruthan video kanandaaa...Vivarakedu parayale bai .ETra hard work  cheythunu nokiyalooo nalla work enuu terumankandathu..Ai 1/4 hardwork ivadrude 90s movie vanatilaaa ... enitu athintee 7 ayalthu polum ipol ilaa...chummaa hardwork enoke parajuu ecsape adikalee..chumaa kuree sound undakum enalathee endhu music aanuu rahman ipol ?


Rahmante composition ningalk ishtapetilla ennu paranjal no offense.....Rahmante thanne munkaala srishtikalk aduthu vannilla ennu paranjirunnaalum njan onnum parayaan varilla....But athallallo machan paranjathu......




> Ai album tanee veruperu aleee.... Scenee valathum kitoonu matree ariyandathulooo...alenkilum aaraa ipol rahman song elam importnace kodukuneee


Kure sound maathramalla ee songsil undaakunnath.....Ota thavana pakuthik ketitu nirthi ennalle paranjathu....Onnu vishadhamayi kelku kurachu times....apol manasilaakum veruthe kure sounds aano atho synchronized composition aano ennu...!

----------


## ikka

> Vikram Hard work, shankar making Sreram work pati njan onum parajilallooo.. Rahman song enik ishtapetilaa enalee parajee..Song vilayiruthan video kanandaaa...Vivarakedu parayale bai .ETra hard work  cheythunu nokiyalooo nalla work enuu terumankandathu..Ai 1/4 hardwork ivadrude 90s movie vanatilaaa ... enitu athintee 7 ayalthu polum ipol ilaa...chummaa hardwork enoke parajuu ecsape adikalee..chumaa kuree sound undakum enalathee endhu music aanuu rahman ipol ?


*All songs are great in this!!! Especially 'Ennodu Nee Irudhal' -- what a song!!! Nobody other than ARR can compose this too different and yet stylish!!! Also please hear 'Kadal' and 'Maryan' and is there any song in these which is not a hit and just giving you some sounds!!! If you are fan of some music director, be it..no problems...But you cannot just criticize great albums without even completing listening to the same couple of times!!*

----------


## ikka

> Rahmante composition ningalk ishtapetilla ennu paranjal no offense.....Rahmante thanne munkaala srishtikalk aduthu vannilla ennu paranjirunnaalum njan onnum parayaan varilla....But athallallo machan paranjathu......
> 
> 
> 
> Kure sound maathramalla ee songsil undaakunnath.....Ota thavana pakuthik ketitu nirthi ennalle paranjathu....Onnu vishadhamayi kelku kurachu times....apol manasilaakum veruthe kure sounds aano atho synchronized composition aano ennu...!


 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Atinee edhuu BIg Budget Moviee annu nalathu vanee ??orenam parayooo ... Aama nalla padam ayathu kondu alaa...Ragathl release ayondu poyathanuu..RAgathl cosuins vanal cousins kandeneee...Eni ilalooo ragam


Ee kollam thanne undallo.....Bangalore Days....!Saamanyam nalla budgetil irakiya padamaanu....Ethaand 9 kodik..!Nalla filmum aanu....!

RingMaster oru mikacha kalaasrishti onnumalla...But dogsnte kadha paranja oru colorful entertainer malayalathil undaakaan kaaranam Cousinsnu vendi 10 kodi irakiya athee Vaishak Rajan RMnu 10 kodi irakiyakondaanu...!

Athupole oro kollavum athaathu kollathe big budgets irangiyitund....avayil kollaavunnathond...Mosham padangalum und...!

----------


## anupkerb1

> *All songs are great in this!!! Especially 'Ennodu Nee Irudhal' -- what a song!!! Nobody other than ARR can compose this too different and yet stylish!!! Also please hear 'Kadal' and 'Maryan' and is there any song in these which is not a hit and just giving you some sounds!!! If you are fan of some music director, be it..no problems...But you cannot just criticize great albums without even completing listening to the same couple of times!!*


enikuu ipol songee  ishtalaaaaa. apolaa  directrs fan .. Last 4 year ayii oru song polum njan download cheyarilaa....alenkil Vijay /Surya /Shankar song elam download cheythirunaa njanaa .... Maryan kandal njan ketitu polum ilaa...Ai ketathu Shnakar ayandu matram

----------


## anupkerb1

> Ee kollam thanne undallo.....Bangalore Days....!Saamanyam nalla budgetil irakiya padamaanu....Ethaand 9 kodik..!Nalla filmum aanu....!
> 
> RingMaster oru mikacha kalaasrishti onnumalla...But dogsnte kadha paranja oru colorful entertainer malayalathil undaakaan kaaranam Cousinsnu vendi 10 kodi irakiya athee Vaishak Rajan RMnu 10 kodi irakiyakondaanu...!
> 
> Athupole oro kollavum athaathu kollathe big budgets irangiyitund....avayil kollaavunnathond...Mosham padangalum und...!


9 10 anoo bi budgetl parayunee...athokee sarva sadaranam alee....Bigbudegt enu ketapol ente mansil varunathu  Calcuta news Dubai peruchazi casnova agane kuree ochali padagal aanu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 9 10 anoo bi budgetl parayunee...athokee sarva sadaranam alee....Bigbudegt enu ketapol ente mansil varunathu  Calcuta news Dubai peruchazi casnova agane kuree ochali padagal aanu


Athentha 9 kodi onnum oru budget alle...?Malayalathile big budgets thanne aanu 6-7 kodik mukalil ok budget varunna films....Theatrical share 5 kodiku mukalil pokunna chithrangal oru kollam 150il 5-6 ennam aayirikum....

Pinne Bigbudgets ennu parayumbol enthe potiya padangal orkunne...?Pazhassiyum Kalapaniyum Oru Vadakan Veeragathayum pazhaya action filmsum mass filmsum ok orthu koode...?

----------


## GangsteR

> *All songs are great in this!!! Especially 'Ennodu Nee Irudhal' -- what a song!!! Nobody other than ARR can compose this too different and yet stylish!!! Also please hear 'Kadal' and 'Maryan' and is there any song in these which is not a hit and just giving you some sounds!!! If you are fan of some music director, be it..no problems...But you cannot just criticize great albums without even completing listening to the same couple of times!!*


+1............ ithilae songs ellaam kidu aanu oru pravashyam polum song kelkan menakedatae ishtapettilla ennu paranjal pblm avarkaanu

----------


## anupkerb1

> Athentha 9 kodi onnum oru budget alle...?Malayalathile big budgets thanne aanu 6-7 kodik mukalil ok budget varunna films....Theatrical share 5 kodiku mukalil pokunna chithrangal oru kollam 150il 5-6 ennam aayirikum....
> 
> Pinne Bigbudgets ennu parayumbol enthe potiya padangal orkunne...?Pazhassiyum Kalapaniyum Oru Vadakan Veeragathayum pazhaya action filmsum mass filmsum ok orthu koode...?


Kalapani eniku ishtapeta movie arnuu...OVVG njan kandatilaaa ,  kanan thoniyatilaaa...aa genre movie eniku ishtalaa

----------


## K K R

> 


Good  :Yes:

----------


## K K R

> *All songs are great in this!!! Especially 'Ennodu Nee Irudhal' -- what a song!!! Nobody other than ARR can compose this too different and yet stylish!!! Also please hear 'Kadal' and 'Maryan' and is there any song in these which is not a hit and just giving you some sounds!!! If you are fan of some music director, be it..no problems...But you cannot just criticize great albums without even completing listening to the same couple of times!!*


Pinalla..I kidu songs thanne..especially ennodu nee irunthaal(2 versions) and pookale....Chumma paatu polum nere kekkathe criticise cheyyan irangiyekkum...1983 il Anoop Menon Joju nte aduth parayana dialogues thanne ithinu apt utharam

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Pinalla..I kidu songs thanne..especially ennodu nee irunthaal(2 versions) and pookale....Chumma paatu polum nere kekkathe criticise cheyyan irangiyekkum...1983 il Anoop Menon Joju nte aduth parayana dialogues thanne ithinu apt utharam


Ennod nee irunthal 2 versionsum kidu....Pookale kidu....Aila Aila oru entirely different mood aanu....Oru prethyeka feel...Ladio padam irangumbol tharangamaakaan chance ind......Infact ithile ellaa songsum film irangumbol tharangamaakan aanu chance.....!Oro songilum ethra kidu aayitaanu instruments use cheythirikunne....Oree reethiyil pokunna simple song Ladio maathram aayirikum....Baakiyellam complex compositions aanu....!

----------


## GangsteR

> Pinalla..I kidu songs thanne..especially ennodu nee irunthaal(2 versions) and pookale....Chumma paatu polum nere kekkathe criticise cheyyan irangiyekkum...1983 il Anoop Menon Joju nte aduth parayana dialogues thanne ithinu apt utharam


 :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Actor #Vikram is on Cyclone visit across
India for Movie #I Promotion after his
Unmatchable effort 4 d Role. He is an
Asset of Tamil Cinema

----------


## jobsp90

> Oru song aadhyam kelkumbozhe ishtapedunnu enkil athinartham ningal nerathe evideyokeyo ketu parichayicha tunes athil ullakondaakaam ennathu kanakil edukanam...I songs aadhyam ketapol ithenthonnith enna feeling aayirunnu enikum.....But pinneed kelkunthorum ishtam koodi koodi aanu vannathu.....Ipol complete album ishtamaanu....Chartbusters...! Mersalayiten aanu least ishtapetathu...!
> 
> Ithu AR Rahmante ella albumthinum baadhakamaanu....!Pazhakum thorum ruchi koodum...!


first tym oru pattu kettaal athu nerathe evideyokeyo ketu parichayicha tunes ennu parayan pattilla, repeation aanekil athu nammukku appozhe manasilavum...oru pattu kettu appo thanne ishtapettal that means athu athra impact namude manasil konduvannu....

----------


## JJK

> Pinalla..I kidu songs thanne..especially ennodu nee irunthaal(2 versions) and pookale....Chumma paatu polum nere kekkathe criticise cheyyan irangiyekkum...1983 il Anoop Menon Joju nte aduth parayana dialogues thanne ithinu apt utharam


10-20 pravishyam kette eshtapedan echiri budimuttane,

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## mukkuvan

EKM Fans show undo ? Undenkil ticket kittaan valla vazhiyumundo  :Smile:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> first tym oru pattu kettaal athu nerathe evideyokeyo ketu parichayicha tunes ennu parayan pattilla, repeation aanekil athu nammukku appozhe manasilavum...oru pattu kettu appo thanne ishtapettal that means athu athra impact namude manasil konduvannu....


sheriyayirikaam....but orikalum kelkaatha tharathil ulla music aakumbol aadhyam kelkumbol onnum thonnilla.....But pinneed kelkumbol nannaayi ishtapetaal athu music kollaavunnathum theerthum fresh aayathum kondalle....?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> EKM Fans show undo ? Undenkil ticket kittaan valla vazhiyumundo


I ok ellaa showsum mass aayirikille.....Prethyekichu enthu fans show... :Clap:

----------


## JJK

> EKM Fans show undo ? Undenkil ticket kittaan valla vazhiyumundo


Early mng 5.00am okke show undel oru ticket enikum venam,

----------


## mukkuvan

Veluppine show undenkil adhu kazhinju office-il pokaamallo....




> I ok ellaa showsum mass aayirikille.....Prethyekichu enthu fans show...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Veluppine show undenkil adhu kazhinju office-il pokaamallo....


Macha...officeile hectic work ellaam kazhinju relaxed aayi vannu kaanaan patiya show book cheythal poree...athalle nallath...?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> EKM Fans show undo ? Undenkil ticket kittaan valla vazhiyumundo


Innalil Paranbjapole 20 Ennam Vendi Varumo  :Read:

----------


## GangsteR

> Veluppine show undenkil adhu kazhinju office-il pokaamallo....


oru divasam officil pokanda ennu vechal porae

----------


## Jo Johnson

> oru divasam officil pokanda ennu vechal porae


Govt employee alla Mukku..... :Laughing:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Macha...officeile hectic work ellaam kazhinju relaxed aayi vannu kaanaan patiya show book cheythal poree...athalle nallath...?


athanu nallathu.....but internet ennu parayunna sadhanam annu upayogikaruth....q il nilkumbol okke cheviyil panji vechittu nilkanam

----------


## Mayavi 369

Ambaala Kerala Rlz Und Firemante Centersil  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athanu nallathu.....but internet ennu parayunna sadhanam annu upayogikaruth....q il nilkumbol okke cheviyil panji vechittu nilkanam


Njaan anenkil anganeye cheyyuu.....Onnukil jolik pokilla....Allenkil ithupole reports onnum kelkaathe joli kazhinjulla showk pokum....Raavile ok eneetu poyi padam kanditu jolik povuka ok madupu...!

----------


## mukkuvan

Illa 5 ennam madhi....




> Innalil Paranbjapole 20 Ennam Vendi Varumo

----------


## mukkuvan

Evening okke busy aayirickumenne.... Friday aanenkil kuzhappamilla.... Allaatha divasamokke late aakum work kazhiyumbol...




> Macha...officeile hectic work ellaam kazhinju relaxed aayi vannu kaanaan patiya show book cheythal poree...athalle nallath...?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Illa 5 ennam madhi....


Sunday Parayam  :Ok:

----------


## mukkuvan

:Thnku:   :Thnku:   :Thnku:   :Thnku:   :Thnku: 




> Sunday Parayam

----------


## GangsteR

> Govt employee alla Mukku.....


Private company aayalum atyavashyatinu leave kittillae

----------


## GangsteR

> Ambaala Kerala Rlz Und Firemante Centersil


atenta avidae chart cheytathu

----------


## mukkuvan

Athyaavasyathinu kittum  :Smile:  Pakshe ingane ulladhinokke leave eduthaal pinne athyaavasyam ullappol kittilla  :Smile: 




> Private company aayalum atyavashyatinu leave kittillae

----------


## aneesh mohanan

ippo pinne pandathe pole onnum alla.....ee early morning fans show ozhike ethu showkum ethu brahmanda padam aanelum showku thottu munpu cool ayi angu poyal mathi.....5/6 theatre il alle release

----------


## anupkerb1

*270+* Screen In kerala :Giveup:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Athyaavasyathinu kittum  Pakshe ingane ulladhinokke leave eduthaal pinne athyaavasyam ullappol kittilla


ithu polae brahmanda padam okae vallapozhum allae ullu..athukondu ithum atyaavashyam aayi koottam

----------


## GangsteR

> *270+* Screen In kerala


itra ennam onnum avashyamilla

----------


## Mayavi 369

> atenta avidae chart cheytathu


Kerala Distrtn Remya Movies Aan , Avar Aan Firemanum Cheyyunath

----------


## anupkerb1

> itra ennam onnum avashyamilla


Linga 250 kittiyathalee...aaru kanan Que ninatanuu 250  ...75 tane adikam ayirunilee.... eni 14th vere releas undakajal mathi..300 adipikanam

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ippo pinne pandathe pole onnum alla.....ee early morning fans show ozhike ethu showkum ethu brahmanda padam aanelum showku thottu munpu cool ayi angu poyal mathi.....5/6 theatre il alle release


Aa Fans Shw Kittanam Allenkil Oru Olam Ila

----------


## Film Freak

*Working Day aayondu  FDFS Miss aakum...First Show or Second Show kondu thripthi pedendi verum*

----------


## GangsteR

> Linga 250 kittiyathalee...aaru kanan Que ninatanuu 250  ...75 tane adikam ayirunilee.... eni 14th vere releas undakajal mathi..300 adipikanam


270 rlz centres keralatil undo athinu

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai
@sri50
#ChiyaanVikram arrives in #Kochi 4 #I
promotions. Humble & simple star took his own
luggage from conveyor belt at apt

----------


## GangsteR

Lulu mallil vechaanu function...

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 
#I UK bookings now partially open at 5 locations.
Still a lot more locations needed for max release.
Keep following!

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 
Booked my tickets for #I - Jan 15. Hoping it releases
smoothly. Still needs more locations to have a solid
opening.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Leading Bollywood film distribution house @
MBFWorld takes up @Shankarshanmugh 's #I #
Imovie across Aus , NZ & Fiji

----------


## GangsteR

#Vikram has reached Kerala! Catch him and @
iamAmyJackson tomorrow at Lulu Mall (2pm)

----------


## GangsteR

Tamil Cinema @ BoAnalyst 49m
Chiyaan Is Following The Bollywood Way Promoting
His Films Big. He Was In Bangalore Promoting #I
And Soon He Will Be In Kochi For The Same.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Mayavi 369

> 


3 Hr 8 Mnts  :Read:

----------


## Nithz

@Ekm To See Chiyaan Tomorrow So Excited  :Band:   :Giveup:

----------


## Gopikrishnan

Btwn Amy entha kanichath..njan ithvare onnum kanditila...  :Sad:

----------


## kandahassan

> 3 Hr 8 Mnts


2 minute cut cheythullu ... njanum tinjum gangaterum itta post Shankar vaayichu ennu thonunnu  :Yahoo:

----------


## kandahassan

> 270 rlz centres keralatil undo athinu


360 releasing screens und including multiplex  :Yes:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 3 Hr 8 Mnts


interval time koodi avumbo multi screens timing oke marum.......kure kalam ayille oru 3hr+ movie vannittu?

----------


## GangsteR

> 3 Hr 8 Mnts


apol theatrsil non stop aayi padam kalikkanam

----------


## Mayavi 369

> interval time koodi avumbo multi screens timing oke marum.......kure kalam ayille oru 3hr+ movie vannittu?


JTHJ 3 + Aanen Thonunu Last Nalla Duration Vannath

----------


## GangsteR

> @Ekm To See Chiyaan Tomorrow So Excited


Exclusive pics oke postanam

----------


## GangsteR

iMoviesUSA @SIMoviesUSA 
#I expected to release in 450
theaters;Tamil & Telugu 200 each &
Hindi 50.Final list this wknd.Highest for
a South Indian movie

----------


## jobsp90

> @Ekm To See Chiyaan Tomorrow So Excited


Evide aanu varunathu in ekm??????@ wat tyme

----------


## GangsteR

> Evide aanu varunathu in ekm??????@ wat tyme


LULU Mall ; TVM

----------


## jobsp90

> LULU Mall ; TVM


ethra manikka????

----------


## jobsp90

> LULU Mall ; TVM


Evide aanu ee news kitityathu??

----------


## GangsteR

> ethra manikka????


2 manikku....

----------


## jobsp90

> 2 manikku....


Ithu evidi ninnu news kittiyathu??

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 2 minute cut cheythullu ... njanum tinjum gangaterum itta post Shankar vaayichu ennu thonunnu


Nthayirunnu post..?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *270+* Screen In kerala


Ithinte onnum aavashyamilla...Infact 200 polum aavashyamilla.....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Linga 250 kittiyathalee...aaru kanan Que ninatanuu 250  ...75 tane adikam ayirunilee.... eni 14th vere releas undakajal mathi..300 adipikanam


Linga evide 250..?217 allaayirunno...

----------


## kandahassan

> LULU Mall ; TVM


lulu mall tvm th aano  :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

:Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## ITV

Merryland cinemas

Get ready to experience the monster roaring on DOLBY ATMOS . Releasing on jan 14th at NEW SCREEN 1

----------


## abcdmachan

> LULU Mall ; TVM


*Aluvayum Meen curryum pole...*

----------


## GangsteR

> lulu mall tvm th aano






> *Aluvayum Meen curryum pole...*


Tvm aayalum EKM aayalum kochi pazhaya kochi tannae..  :Giveup:

----------


## kandahassan

> Tvm aayalum EKM aayalum kochi pazhaya kochi tannae..


ethu timeyum paandi padangalude updates ittu gangsterinte velivu poya  :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

270 releasing screens undalle ...chathiyan chanthu chekavan banned ayathu nannayi illel ivde gangsterinm ganiyem okke konnu
kolavilichene  :Laughing: 

linga 217 screens undennu kettu pottitherichu banned aaya manushyana..ithu arinjal pulli  :Scared:

----------


## GangsteR

> ethu timeyum paandi padangalude updates ittu gangsterinte velivu poya


kili poyi..  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> 270 releasing screens undalle ...chathiyan chanthu chekavan banned ayathu nannayi illel ivde gangsterinm ganiyem okke konnu
> kolavilichene 
> 
> linga 217 screens undennu kettu pottitherichu banned aaya manushyana..ithu arinjal pulli


Avanu pani kodutathu njan aanu  :Yeye:  modanodu paranju avanae nammalu tatti  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 270 releasing screens undalle ...chathiyan chanthu chekavan banned ayathu nannayi illel ivde gangsterinm ganiyem okke konnu
> kolavilichene 
> 
> linga 217 screens undennu kettu pottitherichu banned aaya manushyana..ithu arinjal pulli


Ee 270il ok irakiyitu ennaa kaanikaana...?B centers ulpade aayirunnenkil pinneyum parayaayirunnu.....Ithu ore centeril thanne 4um 5um theaters ok vachu veruthe.....

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 
LATEST: #I UK - currently 18 locations in total (2 are
for the "Hindi Dubbed" version). More being added as
we speak.

----------


## Saathan

> 


amy  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Ee 270il ok irakiyitu ennaa kaanikaana...?B centers ulpade aayirunnenkil pinneyum parayaayirunnu.....Ithu ore centeril thanne 4um 5um theaters ok vachu veruthe.....


270 onnum kanilla btb lingaayudae record takarkum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Saathan

> Ajay @ uktamilbo 
> LATEST: #I UK - currently 18 locations in total (2 are
> for the "Hindi Dubbed" version). More being added as
> we speak.


hindi ku nalla release kaanum...  :Giveup:

----------


## kandahassan

> Avanu pani kodutathu njan aanu  modanodu paranju avanae nammalu tatti


sookshicho one month aavaraayi  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> sookshicho one month aavaraayi


ennal entae kayyil ninnum avan veendum vangiyittae poku...satyam

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 270 onnum kanilla btb lingaayudae record takarkum


Linga record potichote...Opening collectionum ellaa recordum thootheriyanam....Ennaale kaaryam ullu....!But 150 screens ok thanne dhaaraalamaanu athinu....!

----------


## GangsteR

> Linga record potichote...Opening collectionum ellaa recordum thootheriyanam....Ennaale kaaryam ullu....!But 150 screens ok thanne dhaaraalamaanu athinu....!


long run allallo avar nokkunnathu..kuranja divasam kondu koodutal collect cheyyanam, pinnae padatinu neg wom aayal koodutal centres undenkil initial enkilum vaaramallo

----------


## kandahassan

> Linga record potichote...Opening collectionum ellaa recordum thootheriyanam....Ennaale kaaryam ullu....!But 150 screens ok thanne dhaaraalamaanu athinu....!


distributersinte bhagathu ninnu chinthichal 5 crore + rightinu edutha padam maximum screen irakkiyale rakshayullu...ini adhava
mixed wom vannal polum adhikam risk kaanilla avarkk  :Yes:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> distributersinte bhagathu ninnu chinthichal 5 crore + rightinu edutha padam maximum screen irakkiyale rakshayullu...ini adhava
> mixed wom vannal polum adhikam risk kaanilla avarkk


Ithu opening weekend maathram aayirikum le....Pinne koluthiyaal engane aakum ennu nokaam....12Cr aanu opening week target.....Athu achieve cheyyumo ennu nokaam... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> distributersinte bhagathu ninnu chinthichal 5 crore + rightinu edutha padam maximum screen irakkiyale rakshayullu...ini adhava
> mixed wom vannal polum adhikam risk kaanilla avarkk


Ithu opening weekend maathram aayirikum le....Pinne koluthiyaal engane aakum ennu nokaam....12Cr aanu opening week target.....Athu achieve cheyyumo ennu nokaam... :Rolleyes:

----------


## kandahassan

> Ithu opening weekend maathram aayirikum le....Pinne koluthiyaal engane aakum ennu nokaam....12Cr aanu opening week target.....Athu achieve cheyyumo ennu nokaam...


students inte idayil anyaaya promotions und ...so initial kidu aayirikkum ...pinne lingeda kaaryam parayam ..Shankar -mouli pole ulla directors undele
ini rajini padam odu....nammude okke thalamura vare ullavare angereude craze ullu..marichu ippozhulla puller sets okke ajith - Vijay aanu ...pinne ksr inu ippol
pazhaya form illa ..so lingaa keralathil disaster ayirunnu like kochadiyaan...ippozhulla plus 2 ,patham class , clg payyanmaarude idayil okke Shankar padangalkku nalla
craze aanu ...ippozhathe puthiya thalamura directors ine nokki padam choose cheyyunnavaraanu...like wise mammootty - mohanlal craze okke ulla last generation nammal 
thane aanu ...4 varshathinullil ee fan fight okke theerum...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> students inte idayil anyaaya promotions und ...so initial kidu aayirikkum ...pinne lingeda kaaryam parayam ..Shankar -mouli pole ulla directors undele
> ini rajini padam odu....nammude okke thalamura vare ullavare angereude craze ullu..marichu ippozhulla puller sets okke ajith - Vijay aanu ...pinne ksr inu ippol
> pazhaya form illa ..so lingaa keralathil disaster ayirunnu like kochadiyaan...ippozhulla plus 2 ,patham class , clg payyanmaarude idayil okke Shankar padangalkku nalla
> craze aanu ...ippozhathe puthiya thalamura directors ine nokki padam choose cheyyunnavaraanu...like wise mammootty - mohanlal craze okke ulla last generation nammal 
> thane aanu ...4 varshathinullil ee fan fight okke theerum...


Ofcourse...ellaavarkum praayam aayille.....ini puthu thalamuraye thrupthipeduthunnathok paadaanu...Praayathinotha roles cheyyate....

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Early mng 5.00am okke show undel oru ticket enikum venam,


athena annu vala intrvm undo? :Vandivittu:

----------


## kandahassan

> Ofcourse...ellaavarkum praayam aayille.....ini puthu thalamuraye thrupthipeduthunnathok paadaanu...Praayathinotha roles cheyyate....


sri prem nazeer , shivaji ganeshan - ivar randu perum puthiya aalkkar vannappol pathiye achan veshathilekku maari ....prem nazeerinte character
ulla oru nadan malayalathil ithinu munne undaayitilla ini unddakunum paadaanu...oru padam flop ayal athinte producerkk ayal safe akunnavare 
next projects free aayi cheythu kodukkum......also vyakthi jeevithathil ellavarkkum vaari kori kodukkum.....chirayinkeezhokke sharkkara ambalathinum
pallikkumokke angeru vaari kori koduthitund....oru interview il shanavas paranjirunnu "vappa ithupole aalkkarkku vaari kori koduthillayirunenkil keralathinte 
pathi entel irunnene ennu ".....nammude super tharangal  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> sri prem nazeer , shivaji ganeshan - ivar randu perum puthiya aalkkar vannappol pathiye achan veshathilekku maari ....prem nazeerinte character
> ulla oru nadan malayalathil ithinu munne undaayitilla ini unddakunum paadaanu...oru padam flop ayal athinte producerkk ayal safe akunnavare 
> next projects free aayi cheythu kodukkum......also vyakthi jeevithathil ellavarkkum vaari kori kodukkum.....chirayinkeezhokke sharkkara ambalathinum
> pallikkumokke angeru vaari kori koduthitund....oru interview il shanavas paranjirunnu "vappa ithupole aalkkarkku vaari kori koduthillayirunenkil keralathinte 
> pathi entel irunnene ennu ".....nammude super tharangal


Achan veshathilek maaraar aakumbol Mammootyum Mohanlalum ellaam pathiye maarikolum.....But ipol avark athinte aavashyamilla.....Pinne cash matullork vaari kori koduthillenkilum nalla padangal cheythaal mathi...Santhosham....! :Smile:

----------


## kandahassan

> Achan veshathilek maaraar aakumbol Mammootyum Mohanlalum ellaam pathiye maarikolum.....But ipol avark athinte aavashyamilla.....Pinne cash matullork vaari kori koduthillenkilum nalla padangal cheythaal mathi...Santhosham....!


njan athalla udhesichathu ....swanthamaayi ellam undaaki koottunna ivareyokke die hard fanship kodukkenda kaaryam undo  :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> njan athalla udhesichathu ....swanthamaayi ellam undaaki koottunna ivareyokke die hard fanship kodukkenda kaaryam undo


Avar undaakukayo undaakaathirikukayo...prekshakark vendath ivarude nalla performance varunna kidu characters aanu....Athu undaavunnidatholam kaalam fans undaayirikum......!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> @tinjuJISHNU
>  @Jo Johnson
> 
> Usthad Hit ayirunoo ??
> 
> Ee ustad enu parayunathu Sibi Malayald Surf Excel Movie alee ??


padam ath thanne. 1999 le major hits il 1 aanu. ippozhathe oru 20cr padam .. christian brothers okke pole varumaayirikkum.. annu superhit.. ippol maryadhak BBs onnum irangathath kondu ippo aanenkil BB ennokke paranjaane

----------


## Jo Johnson

> padam ath thanne. 1999 le major hits il 1 aanu. ippozhathe oru 20cr padam .. christian brothers okke pole varumaayirikkum.. annu superhit.. ippol maryadhak BBs onnum irangathath kondu ippo aanenkil BB ennokke paranjaane


Machaan parayunna pole 10Cr-15Cr movie ok superhits ennu parayanamenkil 20-30Cr varunna BBs athikam undaavanam....Ithu aandilum sankranthikum oru padam 20Cr kadannaal aayi....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Machaan parayunna pole 10Cr-15Cr movie ok superhits ennu parayanamenkil 20-30Cr varunna BBs athikam undaavanam....Ithu aandilum sankranthikum oru padam 20Cr kadannaal aayi....


appol BBs illenkil kittiya padathine pidich BB aakkanam  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> usthad time ile figure viswasikkaan tvm mathram nokkiyaal mathiyakum.. 50lk+
> anniyan enna mega hit 6cr edukkumbol mohanlal nte ordinary BB naran athinte double easy aayi eduthirunu.. innippol I edukkaan pokunnathinte double athra easy aayi varumo ? illa.
> malayalathile superhits 18cr edukkumbol OL padangal vallya wom onnumillaathe 10cr edukkunu.. athum youth enna otta section nte balathil
> 
> narasimham time il ethrayo padangal narasimhathinte 75% enkilum collxn vannittund.. dhrishyam time il ??
> pinne vellimoonga , mary
> vellimoonga ok aanu.. oru pacca low budget padathinu arhicha vijayam ennu parayaam
> mary varumbol vellimoonga range il wom onnumilla.. ennaalum oru superstar padam nalla wom vannaal varenda collxn vannittilla... innathe industry std alla karanam.. industry dull aanu.. valiya hits sambavikkunnilla..
> 
> ...


Pinne Anniyan 6Cr alla....Athilum mukalil und Gross...7Cr something....Mohanlalinte BB Naran 10Cr kashti aanu gross.....Annu athu valiya Gross aanu...Annathe Record movie RM kashti 14-15Cre ullu.....

Pinne Malayalathil ipol BBs polum 18Cr ok edukaan budhimutunna avasthayaanu....OLFs Big releaseum heavy reportsum vannaal 10-12Cr ok eduthekum....Avaku lacs varunna interstate workers und prekshakar aayi...Pinne youthinte repeated watchum ok varumbol aanu athra ethunnath.....I poleyulla Big Films aakumbol familyum lady viewersum ok orupaadu varum tamil movie aanenkilum...Athaanu Iku 20cr pratheeksha nalkunnath...Plus youthinte repeat watch...!

Drishyam ipozhathe oru avasthayil paranjal Narasimhathekaal valiya Hit aanu....!WW 60Crnu mukalil aanu collection.....Narasimham aake 13.5Creyullu...Narasimhathinu kitaatha matu pala revenuesum Drishyathinu kitiyitund.....Business annathe pole alla...aake maari....2006il All Time Blockbuster Classmates polum Drishyathinte aduthethilla inflation adjust cheythaalum...Athra huge aanu Drishyam...!2000il Matu ATBBs aaya Thenkashiyum Meesayum ok Narasimhathinte 75% ok vannenkil innathe ATBBs Drishyathinte 60% ok pratheekshichal mathi.....!ATBB ennathu kondu njan udheshikunnath matu big grossers aanu...

Theaterkalilek aale kayataan aavesham undaakunna stars already undello...Vendath atharam Projects aanu....Apol Drishyavum BDyum ok nirantharam undaakum....
Athinu venda kaaryangal aanu thaazhe parayunnath..

1)200+ theatersil A,B,C centers ulpade release aavaan ulla system varanam..
2)Athu nalla aaveshamaakunna punch ulla big projects aayirikanam...
3)Matu statesile pole multi ivide aayitilla...Adutha 5 kollathinide kaaryamaya matam undaakum...
4)Young Stars orupaadu und...Avare superstars aakenda projects aanu varendathu.....
5)Vijayaraghavan ok Superstar material aayirunnalle...?Dulqur,Prithviraj,Nivin pole ok aanalle Vijayaraghavan..?Enkil Muraliye koodi parayamayirunnu....
  Dulqurum Prithvikum Nivinum ok mass films vannu thudangiyal pinne ivar thanne aayirikum big hits undaakuka....Ipol Mohanlalum Mammootyum Dileepum ok nilkunnakondu ivar ingane ponathaanu....Kaalakramena young stars shakthi praapikum...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> appol BBs illenkil kittiya padathine pidich BB aakkanam


Epozhum ithu thanneyaanu sambhavikunnath Tinju.......Kaalam kondu varunna maatamaanu....!Hollywoodil idakoru Titanic irangi 1600 million collect cheythennum paranju athinte ezhayalathethiyaale oru film BB aaku ennundo...?Angane enkil pinne Avatar vare Hollywoodil BBs undaayitillallo.....Titanic idak Graphil vanna oru Error aanu....!Athupole aanu Drishyam ok...!Oru Error aanu...!Vallapozhum sambhavikaavunna maati nirthaavunna Error....!

----------


## Laleattan

*#I expected to release in 450 theaters;Tamil & Telugu 200 each & Hindi 50.Final list this wknd.Highest for a South Indian movie*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Epozhum ithu thanneyaanu sambhavikunnath Tinju.......Kaalam kondu varunna maatamaanu....!Hollywoodil idakoru Titanic irangi 1600 million collect cheythennum paranju athinte ezhayalathethiyaale oru film BB aaku ennundo...?Angane enkil pinne Avatar vare Hollywoodil BBs undaayitillallo.....Titanic idak Graphil vanna oru Error aanu....!Athupole aanu Drishyam ok...!Oru Error aanu...!Vallapozhum sambhavikaavunna maati nirthaavunna Error....!


enkil drishyathe maatti nirthaam...
universal appeal illaatha superstars illatha BD  nokkoo  :Yes3: 

pinnne drishyam vachalla njan parayunnath.. drishyam varunnathinu munp parayan thudangiyathalle

----------


## Jo Johnson

> enkil drishyathe maatti nirthaam...
> universal appeal illaatha superstars illatha BD  nokkoo 
> 
> pinnne drishyam vachalla njan parayunnath.. drishyam varunnathinu munp parayan thudangiyathalle


BD Kerala collection 29Cr aanu....Worldwide Collection 45Crilum athikamaanu.....Enthukondum All Time Blockbuster thanne alle......Athinte ok ezhayalathu varunna ethra films undaakum adutha 2-3 yearsil..?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Pinne Anniyan 6Cr alla....Athilum mukalil und Gross...7Cr something....Mohanlalinte BB Naran 10Cr kashti aanu gross.....Annu athu valiya Gross aanu...Annathe Record movie RM kashti 14-15Cre ullu.....
> 
> Pinne Malayalathil ipol BBs polum 18Cr ok edukaan budhimutunna avasthayaanu....OLFs Big releaseum heavy reportsum vannaal 10-12Cr ok eduthekum....Avaku lacs varunna interstate workers und prekshakar aayi...Pinne youthinte repeated watchum ok varumbol aanu athra ethunnath.....I poleyulla Big Films aakumbol familyum lady viewersum ok orupaadu varum tamil movie aanenkilum...Athaanu Iku 20cr pratheeksha nalkunnath...Plus youthinte repeat watch...!
> 
> Drishyam ipozhathe oru avasthayil paranjal Narasimhathekaal valiya Hit aanu....!WW 60Crnu mukalil aanu collection.....Narasimham aake 13.5Creyullu...Narasimhathinu kitaatha matu pala revenuesum Drishyathinu kitiyitund.....Business annathe pole alla...aake maari....2006il All Time Blockbuster Classmates polum Drishyathinte aduthethilla inflation adjust cheythaalum...Athra huge aanu Drishyam...!2000il Matu ATBBs aaya Thenkashiyum Meesayum ok Narasimhathinte 75% ok vannenkil innathe ATBBs Drishyathinte 60% ok pratheekshichal mathi.....!ATBB ennathu kondu njan udheshikunnath matu big grossers aanu...
> 
> Theaterkalilek aale kayataan aavesham undaakunna stars already undello...Vendath atharam Projects aanu....Apol Drishyavum BDyum ok nirantharam undaakum....
> Athinu venda kaaryangal aanu thaazhe parayunnath..
> 
> ...


naran A,B,C kazhinjappo 12c vannittund
OL padangalkku youth kayarunnathinu karanam ivide oru vijay ,surya , ajith onnum illathath kondalle ?
ingane 2 stars undenkil ath undakkunna olam , aavesham, promotion okke vere range aanu.. angane 2 vamban young stars undenkil mohanlal nte okke range maarum.. pazhaya star power ilekku veendum ethaan aa oru scenario il kazhiyum.
classmates il mohanlal factor illa.. classmates pole universal appeal ulla phenomenal wom varunna chartbuster songs ulla.. oru padam (pritviye pole oru star um lal jose enna director um) ippol 50cr vannaal albuthappedaan illa.. angane padangal varunnilla ennathaanu prashnam .
pinne big grossers ne okke atbb ennu parayan poyaal narasimhavum meesamadhavanum okke engane christian brothers il ninnum mayamohiniyil ninnum okke vyathasappedum ?

aavesham undakkunna stars evide ?
mohanlal , mammootty , dileep... avare vidoo.. youth nu pattiya stars evide ?

nivin okke superstar material ?  :Adhupinne: 

aadharam vannappol MURALI - NEXT SUPERSTAR TALK UNDAYATHAANU

mid 90s le babu antony range il enkilum oraal vannaal mathiyaayirunu.. kure fans ne srishtikkan kelppulla oraal.. 
pinne ningal parayunnath pole ippo ullavaril ninnum 2-3 superstars ne undakkaam ennu paranjaal ath nadakkunna kaaryam aano ? athinulla capacity vende ? dulqu and pritvi thanne aavumo ennu vallya pratheeksha illa.. pinne aanu baakki ullavar

bigMs um dileep um thadasam aanennokke paranjaal.. entha paraya.. avaru thanne aake poyi kidakkuka aanu..

bollywood il last superstar 15yrs munp vanna hrithik aanu.. pinne ranbir ethaand oru crowd puller aayittund ennu mathram. tamil nokkoo.. 10yrs aayille oru superstar undayittu.. young stars ishtam pole und. pakshe kazhivullavar vende ?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> BD Kerala collection 29Cr aanu....Worldwide Collection 45Crilum athikamaanu.....Enthukondum All Time Blockbuster thanne alle......Athinte ok ezhayalathu varunna ethra films undaakum adutha 2-3 yearsil..?


easy aanu.. oru hyped mohanlal padam - ok / above ok wom vannaal edukkum
athum venda.. oru hyped malayalam padam nalla wom vannaal easy aayi edukkum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *#I expected to release in 450 theaters;Tamil & Telugu 200 each & Hindi 50.Final list this wknd.Highest for a South Indian movie*


 :Ahupinne:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> easy aanu.. oru hyped mohanlal padam - ok / above ok wom vannaal edukkum
> athum venda.. oru hyped malayalam padam nalla wom vannaal easy aayi edukkum


Parayumbol ellaam valare easy aanu.....Hyped movie vannu collection vaaranamenkil ok wom atleast varukayum venam record releaseum venam...enkil easy aayok vannekum....but ithonnum nadakaan athra easy alla...!

Maryadharaman aanu oru pratheeksha....But avideyum competition heavy paara aanu...

Athukondaanu paranje 150 releases ulla innathe kaalathu machan parayunna pole oru movie chumma angu 30 kodiyok collect cheyyanenkil Tamil films pole max screensil release cheyyunna system varanam...!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ee 270il ok irakiyitu ennaa kaanikaana...?B centers ulpade aayirunnenkil pinneyum parayaayirunnu.....Ithu ore centeril thanne 4um 5um theaters ok vachu veruthe.....


enth veruthe ? endhiran kodungallur il 3 theaters il aayittum ticket kittaan undayirunilla

----------


## Jo Johnson

> enth veruthe ? endhiran kodungallur il 3 theaters il aayittum ticket kittaan undayirunilla


Endhiran polum 135 screens engaandalle release....?Athu thanne ticket kitaathe pokunnath viralamaanu....Apol 270 theaters ok....Endhirante irati... :Ho:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Parayumbol ellaam valare easy aanu.....Hyped movie vannu collection vaaranamenkil ok wom atleast varukayum venam record releaseum venam...enkil easy aayok vannekum....but ithonnum nadakaan athra easy alla...!
> 
> Maryadharaman aanu oru pratheeksha....But avideyum competition heavy paara aanu...
> 
> Athukondaanu paranje 150 releases ulla innathe kaalathu machan parayunna pole oru movie chumma angu 30 kodiyok collect cheyyanenkil Tamil films pole max screensil release cheyyunna system varanam...!


easy aanu.. content ok aayaal mathi.
pandum content ulla padangal aanu collect cheythittullath

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Endhiran polum 135 screens engaandalle release....?Athu thanne ticket kitaathe pokunnath viralamaanu....Apol 270 theaters ok....Endhirante irati...


uvva.. endhirante initial days il ticket kittaan nalla budhimuttaayirunu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

parayaan marannu poyi... tum todo na.. polichadukki.. kandu padikkatte mattullavar.. SHANKER  :Band:

----------


## Laleattan

> 



Kerala alla USA

----------


## Jo Johnson

> uvva.. endhirante initial days il ticket kittaan nalla budhimuttaayirunu


Budhimutonnum illaayirunnallo....evidunnenkilum ticket kitaathirunnitilla....Ticket kitaathe thirichu ponnu ennu athikamaarum paranju ketitilla...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> easy aanu.. content ok aayaal mathi.
> pandum content ulla padangal aanu collect cheythittullath


Content ulla padangalkaanallo nalla wom varunnath....Angane nalla wom vanna films aanu Mary,Ordinary,RunBabyRun,Vellimoonga ok....Ivayonnum easy aayi 25 kodi kadannilla...ithil Mary,RBR content ulla superstar movies aanu...!

Ithinu oru kaaranam marketing and release strategy aanu...!Ivide content ulla films kurachu theatersilum content illaatha films kooduthal theatersilumaanu irangunnath...Ithu maataan aarum thayaaraakunnilla..!Irangunna films 2005ine apekshichu iratikukayum cheythu.!Post release marketingnekal prerelease marketing aanu ipol nadakunnath...

----------


## michael

> Budhimutonnum illaayirunnallo....evidunnenkilum ticket kitaathirunnitilla....Ticket kitaathe thirichu ponnu ennu athikamaarum paranju ketitilla...


eniku ticket kittaan nalla budhimutti kollathu...kittathae poya kurae perundu...........

----------


## KulFy

7 More Days For the Epic Reincarnation  :Band:

----------


## Laleattan

> 7 More Days For the Epic Reincarnation


6 more. US Release on 13th

----------


## KulFy

> 6 more. US Release on 13th


 :Giveup: .....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Content ulla padangalkaanallo nalla wom varunnath....Angane nalla wom vanna films aanu Mary,Ordinary,RunBabyRun,Vellimoonga ok....Ivayonnum easy aayi 25 kodi kadannilla...ithil Mary,RBR content ulla superstar movies aanu...!
> 
> Ithinu oru kaaranam marketing and release strategy aanu...!Ivide content ulla films kurachu theatersilum content illaatha films kooduthal theatersilumaanu irangunnath...Ithu maataan aarum thayaaraakunnilla..!Irangunna films 2005ine apekshichu iratikukayum cheythu.!Post release marketingnekal prerelease marketing aanu ipol nadakunnath...


ordinary um vellimoongayum ok aanu
mary type padangalkku oru limit und.. dileep nte sthiram limited audience padam polathe padam.. athra valiya wom onnum undayirunilla.. enkilum 2010 ticket rate um genre yum padathinte nilavaravum budget um okke vach ok ennu parayam.
run baby run good wom vanna mohanlal padam enna nilakku oru parajayam aanennu parayendi varum. athinu karanam industry motham down aanenullathaanu.. dhrishyam nu shesham aayirunenkil valiya vyathasam undayane

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

:Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

At Kochi

----------


## GangsteR

AmyJackson arrives at Marriott Kochi 4 #I
promotions

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 4h
UK locations for #I - still being updated though. Most
likely will have the new biggest release for a Tamil
movie.

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 
Just heard an outline of the #I storyline from a
trusted source. 3 hours of a thrilling and electrifying
masterpiece. Shankar, you genius!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

COIMBATORE

----------


## GangsteR

SALEM

----------


## GangsteR

Fans show @ 5.30am
# kairali & sree # thrissur.....
Anyone need ticket 4 fans show
contact ANOOP: 9526304394

 @Mayavi 369

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Song shoot location

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Mayavi 369

> Fans show @ 5.30am
> # kairali & sree # thrissur.....
> Anyone need ticket 4 fans show
> contact ANOOP: 9526304394
> 
>  @Mayavi 369


150 & 200 Tkt Rate  :Giveup:

----------


## kandahassan

ellayidathum same day irakkiyal mathiyarunnu ....ithippol premier show kaanunna kundithanmar ellam spoil cheyyum  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------


## wayanadan

http://goo.gl/YWnTT0

----------


## Mayavi 369

Next Week Ee Time  :Giveup:

----------


## xeon

> http://goo.gl/YWnTT0



Ingeru ini ithil ille

----------


## xeon

> ellayidathum same day irakkiyal mathiyarunnu ....ithippol premier show kaanunna kundithanmar ellam spoil cheyyum


Avanmaarude kunditham adichu pottikkanam

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ordinary um vellimoongayum ok aanu
> mary type padangalkku oru limit und.. dileep nte sthiram limited audience padam polathe padam.. athra valiya wom onnum undayirunilla.. enkilum 2010 ticket rate um genre yum padathinte nilavaravum budget um okke vach ok ennu parayam.
> run baby run good wom vanna mohanlal padam enna nilakku oru parajayam aanennu parayendi varum. athinu karanam industry motham down aanenullathaanu.. dhrishyam nu shesham aayirunenkil valiya vyathasam undayane


Industry down ennu parayunnath apt aakilla.....Kaaranam munponnumillaatha vidham ivide films irangunnu....100um 150um ok kadannu....2.5 days koodumbol oru padam enna kanaku....So Business maari ennu parayendi varum....Max Yield theaterkalil ninnundaakaan ulla sramam ok poyi......Satellitesnu ithil valiya pankund.......RBR timeil ok ethrayo returns aanu nashtapetirikunnath weekendil ok....RBRnte long runineyum new releases affect cheythirunnu......Apol ivide vyakthamaakunnath filmsnte ennathinte kaaryathil nammal Bollywoodinte opam pidikaaraayi....Ennal Release strategyum marketingum varumbol pazhanjan reethikal thanne....!

----------


## Mayavi 369

Calicut Charting ~

1.Apsara - 1230 Seats

2.Coronation - 782 Seats

3.Kairali - 677 Seats

4.Sree - 319 Seats

5.Film City 3 Screens - Total 400 Seats

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Calicut Charting ~
> 
> 1.Apsara - 1230 Seats
> 
> 2.Coronation - 782 Seats
> 
> 3.Kairali - 677 Seats
> 
> 4.Sree - 319 Seats
> ...


CLT 3400 capacity ulla sthithik TVM njan oru 4000 pratheekshikunnu........EKM oru 4500....!

----------


## aneesh mohanan

eppo Vikram double role anenna chintha aanu manasil...ini allenkil chilappo cheriya nirasa varum....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> CLT 3400 capacity ulla sthithik TVM njan oru 4000 pratheekshikunnu........EKM oru 4500....!


TVM ~

New 1 , Padmanabha , Anjali , Nila , Devipriya ( Vereyum Kananam )

----------


## RED DEVIL

@GangsteR arude reincarnation anu?

----------


## xeon

> eppo Vikram double role anenna chintha aanu manasil...ini allenkil chilappo cheriya nirasa varum....


Suresh Gopi chettan padathil illengil niraasha veruo

----------


## Jo Johnson

> TVM ~
> 
> New 1 , Padmanabha , Anjali , Nila , Devipriya ( Vereyum Kananam )


Ithonnum pora for opening day......Kure kuti petikal kitiyakondu kaaryamayilla....!

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> TVM ~
> 
> New 1 , Padmanabha , Anjali , Nila , Devipriya ( Vereyum Kananam )


dhanya\remya kanum.....bakki ellayidathum avarku undu....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> @GangsteR arude reincarnation anu?


Ashiq Abu & Ahamad Sidhiq  :Clap:

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Ingeru ini ithil ille


chilapo suspense role valathumayrkum...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> eppo Vikram double role anenna chintha aanu manasil...ini allenkil chilappo cheriya nirasa varum....


Enkil niraashapedaan thayarayikolu.....Vikram double role alla.....!Orota rolente transformations aanu padam...!1st half pulliyude lifeile colors kaanikunnu...2nd half pulliyude lifeile dark stages......!! :Ok:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Suresh Gopi chettan padathil illengil niraasha veruo


SG undenn urappalle......role nte length nte karyam mathre doubt ullu...also dubbing

----------


## Mayavi 369

> dhanya\remya kanum.....bakki ellayidathum avarku undu....


Ath Marannu Poyi , Centuryude Raju Mathew Muthootinte Main Aal Aan

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ithonnum pora for opening day......Kure kuti petikal kitiyakondu kaaryamayilla....!


TVM 1000 + Capacity Ippo Anjali Matrame Ullu  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Enkil niraashapedaan thayarayikolu.....Vikram double role alla.....!Orota rolente transformations aanu padam...!1st half pulliyude lifeile colors kaanikunnu...2nd half pulliyude lifeile dark stages......!!


But lingesan enna bodybuilder role um chinayil kanikunna aa model rolum thammil look n makeup nalla vyathyasam undallo

----------


## Mayavi 369

Kottayam ~

Abilash , Asha , Dhanya , Ramya
 @Jo Johnson

Anand Theatre Kidu Aayath Kondano Tamil Films Avide Idatath ????

----------


## xeon

> chilapo suspense role valathumayrkum...


Ini valla ariyaatha kolma vallomano

----------


## Jo Johnson

> TVM 1000 + Capacity Ippo Anjali Matrame Ullu


Athyavashyam valupamulla screens vereyum undallo.....

btw....1000+ screens ipol endangered species aanu.....!Sooner or later all will.... :Moodoff:

----------


## Mayavi 369

Changanassery ~

Abhinaya , Anu , Dhanya , Ramya

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Athyavashyam valupamulla screens vereyum undallo.....
> 
> btw....1000+ screens ipol endangered species aanu.....!Sooner or later all will....


Ini Valya Screen Ajantha & Sreekumar Aan  Athil Ethilenkilum Kaanum Enn @ITV Paranju

----------


## Mayavi 369

Kollam ~

Archana , Aradhana , Dhanya , Ramya
 @aneesh mohanan

Vere Screen Undo ???

----------


## kadathanadan

> Calicut Charting ~
> 
> 1.Apsara - 1230 Seats
> 
> 2.Coronation - 782 Seats
> 
> 3.Kairali - 677 Seats
> 
> 4.Sree - 319 Seats
> ...


ith calicutile etavum valya release aano??
ithilum valiya release ithinu munp undayitundo??

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Ashiq Abu & Ahamad Sidhiq


atinu 'i' ude thread title l itathinte artham???

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ith calicutile etavum valya release aano??
> ithilum valiya release ithinu munp undayitundo??


Linga Same Rlz Aayirunu , Sreek Pakaram Ganga Aanenn Oru Change 

But No : Of Shwsil I Record Idum CLT

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Kollam ~
> 
> Archana , Aradhana , Dhanya , Ramya
>  @aneesh mohanan
> 
> Vere Screen Undo ???


ee randu thetreilum flex banner oke vechu trailerum kanikunnund......grand\prince um kanum.....plus Kappithans
 @Chirakkal Sreehari

----------


## RED DEVIL

> SG undenn urappalle......role nte length nte karyam mathre doubt ullu...also dubbing


dubbng oke puli thane ayirikum..tamil pblm onumila dheena oke nanayirunile

----------


## Jo Johnson

> But lingesan enna bodybuilder role um chinayil kanikunna aa model rolum thammil look n makeup nalla vyathyasam undallo


Lingesan enna body builder ivale kandu mayangi.....ivalku vendi pulliyum model aayi randu perum love adichu chinayil ethunnathaayirikille...? :Thinking: 

Avide ninnu avale Lingesanil ninnu thatikondu porunnu thirichu Indiayilek.....Angane aayi koode...?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ee randu thetreilum flex banner oke vechu trailerum kanikunnund......grand\prince um kanum.....plus Kappithans


Appo Carnival Adakkam Kollam 6 Screens

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Kottayam ~
> 
> Abilash , Asha , Dhanya , Ramya
>  @Jo Johnson
> 
> Anand Theatre Kidu Aayath Kondano Tamil Films Avide Idatath ????


anaswara il um ile?avide poster undu....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Kottayam ~
> 
> Abilash , Asha , Dhanya , Ramya
>  @Jo Johnson
> 
> Anand Theatre Kidu Aayath Kondano Tamil Films Avide Idatath ????


Anandil ille.....?Theater kidu aayakond Big Films irakeruth ennundo...?

May be Abhilash,Anaswara,Dhanya,Remyayil ullakondaayirikum.......

----------


## abcdmachan

*The Stage is ready at lulu..
100 Dancers to Perform @ Lulu Now..*

----------


## Mayavi 369

> anaswara il um ile?avide poster undu....


Ellam Centralinte Alle Avideyum Kaanum Vere Padam Onnum Ilallo

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Ini valla ariyaatha kolma vallomano


enthanelum karyamaya role onum kanatilarkum..shanker ne pole oru dir vilichapo angu poyathakum...

----------


## Jo Johnson

Ee screens ok enthenkilum utilization undaakanamenkil padam nannaavanam.....WOM nannaavanam.....!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Anandil ille.....?Theater kidu aayakond Big Films irakeruth ennundo...?
> 
> May be Abhilash,Anaswara,Dhanya,Remyayil ullakondaayirikum.......


Ktym Fansile Pillerude Update Aan

Anandil Valya Padangal Idarilallo

----------


## kadathanadan

> Linga Same Rlz Aayirunu , Sreek Pakaram Ganga Aanenn Oru Change 
> 
> But No : Of Shwsil I Record Idum CLT


etha main theatre??
aftr 1 wk oru thtre alle kanoo with film city??

----------


## Mayavi 369

> etha main theatre??
> aftr 1 wk oru thtre alle kanoo with film city??


Apsara Aan Main Screen

----------


## Jo Johnson

> enthanelum karyamaya role onum kanatilarkum..shanker ne pole oru dir vilichapo angu poyathakum...


Ithinu reasons randaakaam....

1)S Gopi Shankerumaayi thetiyirikanam datente kaaryathil......Paranja datesil kooduthal vendi vannapol SG kooduthal remuneration chothikuvo odakundaakukayo cheythu kaananam...!
2)S Gopi Role Shankar theaternullil kaanaan karuthi vachirikunna oru vedi marunnaayirikum.....!Story adhikam revealed aakaathirikaanum kooduthal punch kitaanum...!

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Ellam Centralinte Alle Avideyum Kaanum Vere Padam Onnum Ilallo


ipo abhlsh dhanya oke terms il ayo..ah jilla time l entokeyo pblm undarnu athukondu jilla remya yil anu kandathu mng 6.30am shw oru olavumilarnu...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> etha main theatre??
> aftr 1 wk oru thtre alle kanoo with film city??


athu onnum parayan pattoollaa....padathinte wom pole irikkum

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ipo abhlsh dhanya oke terms il ayo..ah jilla time l entokeyo pblm undarnu athukondu jilla remya yil anu kandathu mng 6.30am shw oru olavumilarnu...


Ith Centuryude Padam Aayath Kond Muthootin Kodutathan ; Allathe Termsil Onnum Alla

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ktym Fansile Pillerude Update Aan
> 
> Anandil Valya Padangal Idarilallo


Munpok undaayirunnallo.....Kandahar,Cassi,Gangster ellaam Anandil kalichitund along with Abhilash.....!

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Ktym Fansile Pillerude Update Aan
> 
> Anandil Valya Padangal Idarilallo


vatupidicha pileranu..chuma hype ula films irakyal chairs oke oru paruvamavum...fst day oke..vijay films anel pine parayanda..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Munpok undaayirunnallo.....Kandahar,Cassi,Gangster ellaam Anandil kalichitund along with Abhilash.....!


Fans Shw Abilashil Alle Nadathar

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ith Centuryude Padam Aayath Kond Muthootin Kodutathan ; Allathe Termsil Onnum Alla


Apol Muthoot theaters aano Main centers......For long run....?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> vatupidicha pileranu..chuma hype ula films irakyal chairs oke oru paruvamavum...fst day oke..vijay films anel pine parayanda..


Ath Thanne Aakum Reason , Anand Okke Kidu Theatre Alle

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Apol Muthoot theaters aano Main centers......For long run....?


Central Theatresil Vere Padangal Und Jan 23 Muthal

Muthoottin Ullath Picket & Mili Aan ; Randum kayyala purathe Thenga Aan

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Ithinu reasons randaakaam....
> 
> 1)S Gopi Shankerumaayi thetiyirikanam datente kaaryathil......Paranja datesil kooduthal vendi vannapol SG kooduthal remuneration chothikuvo odakundaakukayo cheythu kaananam...!
> 2)S Gopi Role Shankar theaternullil kaanaan karuthi vachirikunna oru vedi marunnaayirikum.....!Story adhikam revealed aakaathirikaanum kooduthal punch kitaanum...!


2nd one ayamatiyayirunu oru vedi marunu onum xpect cheyunila enkilum decent aya mati

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Fans Shw Abilashil Alle Nadathar


Athu pinne Abhilash kazhinjalle ullu......Abhilashnu thulyam Abhilash maathram.....!One of the best Big screens in Kerala...! :cheers:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

shankar kochiyil varunille?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ath Thanne Aakum Reason , Anand Okke Kidu Theatre Alle


Anand Kidu ennalla.....Annu Grade cheythapol Best Theater...No 1 aayirunnu......!

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Ith Centuryude Padam Aayath Kond Muthootin Kodutathan ; Allathe Termsil Onnum Alla


apo dhanya remya kar k thatparyamilel abhlsh teams nu kodukatirikamalo?or cntry ano itoke decide cheyune?dbt anu..jilla ivaru plus anupama ayirunu atha chodiche.

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Jo Johnson

> Central Theatresil Vere Padangal Und Jan 23 Muthal
> 
> Muthoottin Ullath Picket & Mili Aan ; Randum kayyala purathe Thenga Aan


Mili onnum undaakilla aduthonnum.....

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## RED DEVIL

> Munpok undaayirunnallo.....Kandahar,Cassi,Gangster ellaam Anandil kalichitund along with Abhilash.....!


kandahar nd cassi theatre rennovate cheythatinu mumbale..gngstr,kammath etc undayrnu anand l

----------


## Jo Johnson

> apo dhanya remya kar k thatparyamilel abhlsh teams nu kodukatirikamalo?or cntry ano itoke decide cheyune?dbt anu..jilla ivaru plus anupama ayirunu atha chodiche.


Athu Abhilash Group(central) venda ennu vachakondaanu.....Drishyam ok thakarthoduvallaayirunno......But Iyude kaaryathil advance amount illa...So aarku venamenkilum edukaam......Terms onnum angane illa...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> apo dhanya remya kar k thatparyamilel abhlsh teams nu kodukatirikamalo?or cntry ano itoke decide cheyune?dbt anu..jilla ivaru plus anupama ayirunu atha chodiche.


Century Head Office Ktym Aan & Centuryude Head Raju Mathew & Central Shaji , Aji , Muthoott Teams Okke Family Frndz Aan 

Jilla Ashirwad Alle , So 2 Theatresin Kodukunath Pblm Varum ; Ivide Angane Prashnam Varunilallo

----------


## anupkerb1

Booked 7 Tickets  Fans Show @ Kairali 
*SHANKAR* :Band:

----------


## KRRISH2255

FDFS Miss Aavum... University Exam... So First Day 6PM Show From Thrissur...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Century Head Office Ktym Aan & Centuryude Head Raju Mathew & Central Shaji , Aji , Muthoott Teams Okke Family Frndz Aan 
> 
> Jilla Ashirwad Alle , So 2 Theatresin Kodukunath Pblm Varum ; Ivide Angane Prashnam Varunilallo


Athu Maathram Allaa Jilla & Drishyam Orumichu Advance Kodutha Padam Aanu... 
Ennittu Aashirvad Dhanya/Remyayilum Koduthu...Athaanu Prashnam Aayathu... 
Pinne Drishyam Ulla Kondu Avar Athu Vechu Adjust Cheythu... Jilla Kalippichillaaa... 
I Evdeyum Advance Vaangaathe Allee Kodukkunnathu... So Prashnam Aavillaaa...

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Athu pinne Abhilash kazhinjalle ullu......Abhilashnu thulyam Abhilash maathram.....!One of the best Big screens in Kerala...!


 :Band: abhilash.....

----------


## anupkerb1

> FDFS Miss Aavum... University Exam... So First Day 6PM Show From Thrissur...


Thrissu Kiarali sree alathee evidaa ulee ??
Ragathl undooo ???

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Calicut Charting ~
> 
> 1.Apsara - 1230 Seats
> 
> 2.Coronation - 782 Seats
> 
> 3.Kairali - 677 Seats
> 
> 4.Sree - 319 Seats
> ...


Calicut Ithallathe vere theaters undo?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Thrissu Kiarali sree alathee evidaa ulee ??
> Ragathl undooo ???


Sapna  :Ok:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Athu Maathram Allaa Jilla & Drishyam Orumichu Advance Kodutha Padam Aanu... 
> Ennittu Aashirvad Dhanya/Remyayilum Koduthu...Athaanu Prashnam Aayathu... 
> Pinne Drishyam Ulla Kondu Avar Athu Vechu Adjust Cheythu... Jilla Kalippichillaaa... 
> I Evdeyum Advance Vaangaathe Allee Kodukkunnathu... So Prashnam Aavillaaa...


Adavance Illa Ennalla ; MG Amnt Undakilla

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Calicut Ithallathe vere theaters undo?


Bakki Ulla Theatersil Ambaala

----------


## RED DEVIL

Kottayathu ninu aroke undu padam kanan??

----------


## KRRISH2255

> TVM 1000 + Capacity Ippo Anjali Matrame Ullu


Sreekumar Almost Oru 1000 Seater Aanu... 996Seats... Athulya 1232 Aayrunnalloo Capacity Kurachoo... 
Ettavum Kooduthal Capacity Screensil Irangiya Padam Appol TVMil Endhrian Thanne... 
Anjali,Athulya,New,Ajantha & Dhanya Aayrunnu Endhiran... Almost 5254Tickets Per Show...

----------


## anupkerb1

> Sapna


3 screen only :Engane: 

oru hypee,kundhooo ilathee LINGA 4 screen undarnuu ..minimum 5 enkilum venam :Badpc:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Thrissu Kiarali sree alathee evidaa ulee ??
> Ragathl undooo ???





> Sapna


Ragathilum Undennanalloo Paranje... Onnooode Anweshikkaaam...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Booked 7 Tickets  Fans Show @ Kairali 
> *SHANKAR*


Etha Balcony or FC

Ente 2 Frndzin vendi Tkt Oppichu 400 RS , 2 Balcony tktin

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Sreekumar Almost Oru 1000 Seater Aanu... 996Seats... Athulya 1232 Aayrunnalloo Capacity Kurachoo... 
> Ettavum Kooduthal Capacity Screensil Irangiya Padam Appol TVMil Endhrian Thanne... 
> Anjali,Athulya,New,Ajantha & Dhanya Aayrunnu Endhiran... Almost 5254Tickets Per Show...


Athulya 3 Screen Aakkan Renovation Start Cheythu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 3 screen only
> 
> oru hypee,kundhooo ilathee LINGA 4 screen undarnuu ..minimum 5 enkilum venam


Girija Chance Und

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ragathilum Undennanalloo Paranje... Onnooode Anweshikkaaam...


Ambaala @ Ragam

----------


## anupkerb1

> Etha Balcony or FC
> 
> Ente 2 Frndzin vendi Tkt Oppichu 400 RS , 2 Balcony tktin


fc ..150 ..150 anoo kairali sarikum ulaaa ratee ??

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ambaala @ Ragam


Angane Aanel Josel Enkilum Kaanaan Chance Undu... Girija Cousins Allee... Maattumoo...
Josel Nagaravaaridhi Aanu... Thattaaan Chance Undu... Njan Nokkiyittu Correct Parayaam...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## anupkerb1

> Girija Chance Und


Girija undakee undakathe irikoo cheyatee ...Bt ragam venama...Ragam Pulikunenu munee oru thavana kodiii poyi avide cinema kananam ...AThum full statusl

----------


## KRRISH2255

> fc ..150 ..150 anoo kairali sarikum ulaaa ratee ??


Evduthe Kairali??? TCR Kairaliyoooo... FC 90 Aayrunnu... 150 For 1 Ticket...  :Ho:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> fc ..150 ..150 anoo kairali sarikum ulaaa ratee ??


FC 90 & Balcony 110 Aan SHerikulla Rate

Ith Fans Shw Aayath Kond Special Tkt Alle Print Cheytath

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Etha Balcony or FC
> 
> Ente 2 Frndzin vendi Tkt Oppichu 400 RS , 2 Balcony tktin


Endaanu Sambhavam Ithrem Rates... Iku Ticket Rates Hike Undo... Kairali Bal 110RS Aayrunnu...

----------


## anupkerb1

> Ambaala @ Ragam


Njan Thrissur ragamnt karyam anuu parajathuu...Ambalaa endhaa sthalam  ? Ambalur ketitund .

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Angane Aanel Josel Enkilum Kaanaan Chance Undu... Girija Cousins Allee... Maattumoo...
> Josel Nagaravaaridhi Aanu... Thattaaan Chance Undu... Njan Nokkiyittu Correct Parayaam...


Ennal Josil Kayarum , Sreeyil Fans Shw Matraman

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Njan Thrissur ragamnt karyam anuu parajathuu...Ambalaa endhaa sthalam  ? Ambalur ketitund .


Vishalinte Padam Aambhala Aanu TCR Ragathil Ennu...  :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Girija undakee undakathe irikoo cheyatee ...Bt ragam venama...Ragam Pulikunenu munee oru thavana kodiii poyi avide cinema kananam ...AThum full statusl


Ragathil Ambaala Frm Friday Onwards Jan 16

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Endaanu Sambhavam Ithrem Rates... Iku Ticket Rates Hike Undo... Kairali Bal 110RS Aayrunnu...


Ath Fans Shw Special Tkt Aayath Kond

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Njan Thrissur ragamnt karyam anuu parajathuu...Ambalaa endhaa sthalam  ? Ambalur ketitund .





> Vishalinte Padam Aambhala Aanu TCR Ragathil Ennu...


Ith Thanne

----------


## anupkerb1

> Vishalinte Padam Aambhala Aanu TCR Ragathil Ennu...





> Ith Thanne


egane oroo vrithiketaa name cinemaku ital mansuhyan endhu cheyummm

----------


## Mayavi 369

> egane oroo vrithiketaa name cinemaku ital mansuhyan endhu cheyummm

----------


## anupkerb1

> 


ith 15th alee release ?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ith 15th alee release ?


Kerala Rlz 16

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Tirur- Central,Anugraha

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Bakki Ulla Theatersil Ambaala


Wow......  Actually Calicut TN Place ano

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Kerala Rlz 16


Ambala U Certificate Anu.. so TN nalla Advantage Kittum.

----------


## anupkerb1

@Mayavi 369

Kochi functn epozhaa ?youtubel online undooo

----------


## Mayavi 369

> @Mayavi 369
> 
> Kochi functn epozhaa ?youtubel online undooo


2 PM Aanenn Thonunnu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Wow......  Actually Calicut TN Place ano


Mass  :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ambala U Certificate Anu.. so TN nalla Advantage Kittum.


Padam koora Aanenkil Poyille

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Padam koora Aanenkil Poyille


Of course. But Avg Reviews Undel Nannakile... Actually Aramanai Oke Avide Big Hit Ayi(Eniku ishtapetila movie) Pinne Sundar C Masala Filmsnte Usthadu anu..

----------


## kandahassan

> Of course. But Avg Reviews Undel Nannakile... Actually Aramanai Oke Avide Big Hit Ayi(Eniku ishtapetila movie) Pinne Sundar C Masala Filmsnte Usthadu anu..


hansikayude padathinu first day nalla aalukaanum .....tenkasi il poyappol hansika fans huge flex & cut out okke kanditund  :Laughing: 

pinne I kku varunna returns ellam aambalakku kittum  :Yes:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> hansikayude padathinu first day nalla aalukaanum .....tenkasi il poyappol hansika fans huge flex & cut out okke kanditund 
> 
> pinne I kku varunna returns ellam aambalakku kittum


Ys Athanu Nalla Return Kittum... Pinne B&C Alpam Rush kanum.. Ithu 2um Allathe GVprakshinte Oru Film koodi Rlz undu.. Studio Green Anu producers.

----------


## kandahassan

> Ys Athanu Nalla Return Kittum... Pinne B&C Alpam Rush kanum.. Ithu 2um Allathe GVprakshinte Oru Film koodi Rlz undu.. Studio Green Anu producers.


ajith padam postponed cheythahu nannayi...athu huge budget alle so risk koodum....ambala okke 20 crore rangeil eduthapadam aanu ...so avg report vannal
polum hit aavum ...profitable aakum.....local audience (b&c) + vishal + hansika.....pinne sundar c pani ariyaavunnavan aanu ....naayikamare vachu kazhinja varsham
edutha padam nalla hit aayirunnu...aaranmai....telugil okke superhit aayirunnu

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Vikram kure channel interviews oke kodukumayirikum

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ajith padam postponed cheythahu nannayi...athu huge budget alle so risk koodum....ambala okke 20 crore rangeil eduthapadam aanu ...so avg report vannal
> polum hit aavum ...profitable aakum.....local audience (b&c) + vishal + hansika.....pinne sundar c pani ariyaavunnavan aanu ....naayikamare vachu kazhinja varsham
> edutha padam nalla hit aayirunnu...aaranmai....telugil okke superhit aayirunnu


Aramanai small  Budget movie arnnu...Thn Ambala 20cr  Undakumo?

----------


## michael

kollathu ethokae theatres aanennu ariyaamo...........

----------


## ikka

Any idea When will the reservation start in PVR for 'I'??

----------


## anupkerb1

> Any idea When will the reservation start in PVR for 'I'??


Friday ...

----------


## Dileep Fan

Chiyyan :Band:

----------


## dipu10

> Girija undakee undakathe irikoo cheyatee ...Bt ragam venama...Ragam Pulikunenu munee oru thavana kodiii poyi avide cinema kananam ...AThum full statusl


enikkum und ithey aagraham...  :Sad:  
ragathil endaayalum rls undavila enu thonunuu..

i cldy d cinemas'il aanenkil avde kaanum..
avde kaanan patiya padnglll onum ipo kallikunilaa..
olso screen okke adipolli aanenu parayunund..

----------


## akshaycool



----------


## GaniThalapathi

* It's Seems#Is now U* 
 @Mayavi 369

----------


## ikka

> Friday ...


Thanks!!! :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus
Knowledgeable Sources are saying #I has got "U"
certificate now.. Hopefully #Aascar confirms it
soon..

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 2h
Almost confirmed - #I will have the biggest release in
the UK for a Tamil movie. @Aascars has done a
great job despite doing it directly.

----------


## GangsteR

•Aascar Film•° @ Aascars 
UK locations for #I - still being updated though.will
have the biggest release for a Tamil movie.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram’s fitness trainer talks about ‘I’
Posted by: Only Kollywood January 7, 2015


Mumbai-based fitness trainer Alkhas Joseph, who prepared
Vikram’s stringent regimens and travelled with him on
shooting locations for Shankar’s I, says Vikram’s dedication
towards his work is commendable. “Audiences can see him
in three different avatars in the film and he has worked
extremely hard to achieve these three looks. He was already
in good shape but for these characters he was required to
work out at the gym for around two hours. He was even
required to exercise during shoots,” says Alkhas in an
interview.
Interestingly, Alkhas was also the fitness trainer for Suriya in
Vaaranam Ayiram, Ayan, Singham, Rakta Charitra and 7aam
Arivu. He also worked with Vikram earlier in Vijay’s
Thaandavam. And, he is now training Dhanush for his next
film.

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## GangsteR

#Imovie 's Telugu rights - Rs. 36 Crores
#MegaSuperGood #Karnataka rights -
Rs. 7.5 Crs #SriGokul #Kerala rights -
Rs. 6 Crs #UnitedMedia

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## Mayavi 369

> * It's Seems#Is now U* 
>  @Mayavi 369


Censor Kazhinjo

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Of course. But Avg Reviews Undel Nannakile... Actually Aramanai Oke Avide Big Hit Ayi(Eniku ishtapetila movie) Pinne Sundar C Masala Filmsnte Usthadu anu..


Ath Free Run Alle

Ith Ath Pole Alallo

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

suresh gopi hero  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## akshaycool

Lulu paripadi ude vdeo vallom vanno??

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Kashinathan

Next week 
 :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369

V cinema - Koothattukulam

COMING SOON

Release date :14-01-2015

----------


## Mayavi 369

V Tracks Cinemas

Coming Soon at V Tracks Cinemas
I(T)

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Censor Kazhinjo


Censor Kazhinjathanalo! Adyam U/A Matto Anu Kittiyathu ...so Avar veendum Koduthu .. Alle @GangsteR

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Ath Free Run AlleIth Ath Pole Alallo


Ys...  But B&C Advantage Kitiyekum.

----------


## Mayavi 369

Aiswarya Cinema Screens

Starting January 14th

At screens AIswarya Laya & Daya

Shankar VIkaram Combo's Magnum opus
‪#‎Ai‬

Bookings to open from next week

Log on to www.aiswaryacinemascreens.com for tickets

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari



----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari



----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari



----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari



----------


## Mayavi 369

> Censor Kazhinjathanalo! Adyam U/A Matto Anu Kittiyathu ...so Avar veendum Koduthu .. Alle @GangsteR


Re - Censor Kazhinjo Enn

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ys...  But B&C Advantage Kitiyekum.


Shankar B & C ilum Mass Aan  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ys...  But B&C Advantage Kitiyekum.


yaa.Mumbayil vechu re censoring nadannu..U kittiyennu kelkunnu..Aascar wil announce it soon

----------


## kunjumon

> Re - Censor Kazhinjo Enn


re-censoring kazhinju at Mumbai, appozhum U/A..
veendum koduthittundu.... ithavana head officil aayirikkum... maybe at delhi....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> re-censoring kazhinju at Mumbai, appozhum U/A..veendum koduthittundu.... ithavana head officil aayirikkum... maybe at delhi....


Veendum U/A  :Sad:  .......mm

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Shankar B & C ilum Mass Aan


Nee Ticket Confirm Cheytuu Vilikooo... Namuku Calicut Mass akam

----------


## Mayavi 369

> re-censoring kazhinju at Mumbai, appozhum U/A..
> veendum koduthittundu.... ithavana head officil aayirikkum... maybe at delhi....


ippo Ee U Kitti Enn Parayunath Fake Aano ????

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Nee Ticket Confirm Cheytuu Vilikooo... Namuku Calicut Mass akam


Shw Time Cnfrm Aayitilla

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 59m
#Pongal2015 update: KS (Salem) & Abirami, Devi
(Chennai) have already opened online booking for #I
(Jan 14) & #Aambala (Jan 15) resp. in TN!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 59m
> #Pongal2015 update: KS (Salem) & Abirami, Devi
> (Chennai) have already opened online booking for #I
> (Jan 14) & #Aambala (Jan 15) resp. in TN!


Darling Maattiyo

----------


## kunjumon

> ippo Ee U Kitti Enn Parayunath Fake Aano ????


innu vanna report aano? 
Revising committee u/a koduthittu 1-2 divasamaayi  :Unsure:

----------


## GangsteR

I locked to 188 minutes!
Vikram's Shankar directed I is gearing up for grand Pongal
release on 14th of January. Latest we hear that I run time is
locked to 3 hours, 8 mins.
I team including Vikram, Shankar and Amy Jackson are
busy with their film promotions in Kochi. Upen Patel has
played an important role in the movie I, Suresh Gopi and
Santhanam will be seen in prominent roles.
AR Rahman has rendered tunes for Vikram's I that has
cinematography by PC Sreeram and editor Anthony are
among the I crew. Venu Ravichandran's Aascar Films
produced I releasing worldwide on January 14 in Telugu,
Tamil and Hindi languages along with Vishal's Aambala and
GV Prakash's Darling.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> innu vanna report aano? 
> Revising committee u/a koduthittu 1-2 divasamaayi


Gani Paranjathan

----------


## GangsteR

> Darling Maattiyo


illaa.......

----------


## GangsteR

> Gani Paranjathan


allelum nammal paranjal oru vilayum ila  :Yuk:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> allelum nammal paranjal oru vilayum ila


Neeyum Paranjo  :Read:

----------


## kadathanadan

ithinu kannada dubbed version undo.?
atho direct tamil release aayirikumo??

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Ini U kittiyalum athu cash erinju vangunnathu aavum.....aa viroopa look padathil throughout undenkil kurachu anxious moments oke varum plus glamour um urappanu as story deals with modeling......pinne heavy stunts......sadharana gathiyil parental guidance (u/a) thanneyanu apt.....pinne TN le benefit nu vendi aascar annan engane enkilum clean U oppichu edukum.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ithinu kannada dubbed version undo.?atho direct tamil release aayirikumo??


No kannada.....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ithinu kannada dubbed version undo.?
> atho direct tamil release aayirikumo??


Kannadayil Dubb Cheyth Avide Irakkan Avarude Govt Sammathikilla

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## kandahassan

> ithinu kannada dubbed version undo.?
> atho direct tamil release aayirikumo??


kannadayil dubbing banned anu  :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

> Kannadayil Dubb Cheyth Avide Irakkan Avarude Govt Sammathikilla


dub cheythilellum lavanmar ella padavum remake cheyyum  :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> dub cheythilellum lavanmar ella padavum remake cheyyum


Avark Swanthamayi Kurach Padangal Alle Ullu

----------


## KulFy

The Epic Saga On Love & Vengeance Begins from 14th

----------


## kandahassan

> The Epic Saga On Love & Vengeance Begins from 14th


wooooowwwwwwwwwww  :Blush2:

----------


## KulFy

> wooooowwwwwwwwwww


Hithakke henthu

----------


## Malik

> Kannadayil Dubb Cheyth Avide Irakkan Avarude Govt Sammathikilla


Hindi version 14th nu ille.

----------


## KulFy

Get Ready To Witness the Resurrection of Exemplary & Amiable Actor of Indian Cinema

----------


## kandahassan

> Hindi version 14th nu ille.


und  :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR

> Get Ready To Witness the Resurrection of Exemplary & Amiable Actor of Indian Cinema


Title kidakattae @KulFy

----------


## KulFy

> Title kidakattae @KulFy


Aayikotte...

----------


## GangsteR

> Aayikotte...


Too long macha  :Thinking:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KulFy

> Too long macha


Amiable eduthu kalanjo....get nu pakaram Be Ready...witnessinu pakaram See

----------


## kandahassan

> Amiable eduthu kalanjo....get nu pakaram Be Ready...witnessinu pakaram See


 :Hoennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Amiable eduthu kalanjo....get nu pakaram Be Ready...witnessinu pakaram See


 :Clapping:

----------


## Laleattan

> Get Ready To Witness the Resurrection of Exemplary & Amiable Actor of Indian Cinema


eannu veachal ho ranji panicker thottu pokum evanu munpil

----------


## KulFy

> eannu veachal ho ranji panicker thottu pokum evanu munpil


Illenki njan tholppikkum  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## Nithz

Back From EKM : Met Chiyaan Sir : Got Many Moments And Clicks Will Upload It Soon ..

Still Im So Excited

----------


## GangsteR

> Back From EKM : Met Chiyaan Sir : Got Many Moments And Clicks Will Upload It Soon ..
> 
> Still Im So Excited


selfie edutho?

----------


## Nithz

> selfie edutho?


yappp  :Band:

----------


## Viru

> yappp


Carinte aduthe vache ano selfi eduthe

----------


## Nithz

> Carinte aduthe vache ano selfi eduthe



Engane Manasslayi !! Have You Seen It ??

----------


## wayanadan

:Giveup: *wayanattukaarude ikka*  :Giveup:

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## wayanadan



----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Viru

> Engane Manasslayi !! Have You Seen It ??


Chumma guess adiche nokiyatha  :Very Happy: 

Twitteril flash ayi tamil pages okke share cheythitund Vikram & amy with a fan at I promotion in Kerala enne paranje  :Coool:

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## wayanadan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

:Yahoo:

----------


## SAM369

> 


 @Nithz; machan aano ithe?

----------


## SAM369

Adaar promotions thanne..14ne Oru Tsunami thanne aakum..

----------


## Nithz

> 


Dhee Njan  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> Adaar promotions thanne..14ne Oru Tsunami thanne aakum..


south india ella recordsum break cheyyum  :Yahoo:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## kandahassan

> Dhee Njan


machane ..machante photo anyaaa sharing anallo facebookilum twitterilum :Yahoo: 

vikraminte oru face cut und  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Nithz

> machane ..machante photo anyaaa sharing anallo facebookilum twitterilum
> 
> vikraminte oru face cut und


Sharikkum !!  :Ahupinne: 

Fb and twitter links onnu PM cheyyumo !!

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Get Ready To Witness the Resurrection of Exemplary & Amiable Actor of Indian Cinema


 :Cold:  :Cold:  :Cold:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Nithz

> 


dhathu njanaa  :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## Viru

> Dhee Njan


Ee pathrakare konde thootu  :Smile:

----------


## Nithz

> Ee pathrakare konde thootu


athu thanne !! :D :D 

ithinte fb or twitter links undengil onnu tharumo

----------


## kandahassan

> dhathu njanaa


nine silmel eduthu  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Viru

> athu thanne !! :D :D 
> 
> ithinte fb or twitter links undengil onnu tharumo


Check PM...

----------


## K K R

> 


Ho vikram anyaaya glamour.. :salut:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Hindi version 14th nu ille.


3 Versionum Und

----------


## SAM369

> south india ella recordsum break cheyyum


Athukkum mele :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## SAM369

*Big 40 Cr Theatrical Pre-Release Business for Shankar's #I Telugu*

----------


## Nithz

> Check PM...


Thank You bhai

----------


## SAM369

GG 9/10 Confirmed.. :Band:

----------


## Nithz

500+ HD Pics Eduthu innu From The Event

----------


## maryland

> 500+ HD Pics Eduthu innu From The Event


oronnoronnaayi ittaatte... :Yes3:

----------


## SAM369

*Amy Jackson ‏@iamAmyJackson  
Thankyouuuuu to the thousands of people who turned up this afternoon in Kochin - Blown away!!  you #I*

----------


## kandahassan

> *Big 40 Cr Theatrical Pre-Release Business for Shankar's #I Telugu*


pawan kalyan padam koode irakkiyal 8 nte pani kittum athinu  :Laughing:

----------


## Nithz

> oronnoronnaayi ittaatte...


Athu Motham Ittal BROAD BAND Bill Athiru Kadakkum 

Paramavadhi nalla Pics Idaam :)

----------


## SAM369

> pawan kalyan padam koode irakkiyal 8 nte pani kittum athinu


Athe nerathe aakki 1 week...enthayalum pani urappanu,ithakumbo initial engilum kittum

----------


## SAM369

https://www.youtube.com/user/AascarsTv/videos

----------


## GaniThalapathi

* ChiyaanVikram#amyjaksonin kochi for#Imoviepromotions* 
https://t.co/Mhk0M7YiE4

----------


## akshaycool

SS MUSIC
Just now · 
‪#‎Chiyaan‬'s ‪#‎I‬ certified "U"

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## wayanadan

http://www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bi...0705&BV_ID=@@@

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Nithz



----------


## wayanadan



----------


## jobsp90

ernakulathu ethu theatre aayirikkum??any guess??

----------


## maryland

> Athu Motham Ittal BROAD BAND Bill Athiru Kadakkum 
> 
> Paramavadhi nalla Pics Idaam :)


athu mathi.. :Clap:

----------


## Saathan

> Athu Motham Ittal BROAD BAND Bill Athiru Kadakkum 
> 
> Paramavadhi nalla Pics Idaam :)


Pettannu ayikkotte  :Good:

----------


## akshaycool

ഐ മലയാളികള്*ക്കുളള സമ്മാനമെന്ന് വിക്രം


കൊച്ചി: ഐ മലയാളികള്*ക്കുള്ള സമ്മാനമെന്ന് വിക്രം. കഴിഞ്ഞ രണ്ടര വര്*ഷമായി ഐയുടെ പിന്നണിയിലാണ്. വിക്രത്തിന്റെ പൊങ്കല്* റിലീസ് ഐയുടെ പ്രചരണത്തിനായി കൊച്ചയിലെത്തിയതായിരുന്നു വിക്രം. ഐയിലെ നായിക എമി ജാക്*സനും ചടങ്ങില്* പങ്കെടുത്തു.

ഇത്രയും മലയാളികളെ പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ചിരുന്നില്ല എന്ന സന്തോഷം പങ്കിട്ടാണ് വിക്രം തുടങ്ങിയത് മലയാളികള്*ക്ക് തരുന്ന വലിയ പൊങ്കല്* സമ്മാനമായിരിക്കും ഐ എന്ന ചിത്രം. കഴിഞ്ഞ പത്ത് വര്*ഷമായി സംവിധായകന്* ശങ്കര്* ഈ കഥ മനസില്* കൊണ്ട് നടക്കുകയാണ്. ചിത്രീകരണമടക്കമുള്ള കാര്യങ്ങള്*ക്കായി രണ്ടര വര്*ഷമെടുത്തുവെന്നും വിക്രം

അബു സലിമാണ് ബോഡി ബില്*ഡിംഗിന് തനിക്ക് സഹായകരമായത് എന്ന് വന്ന വഴി മറക്കാതെ വിക്രം പറഞ്ഞു. താരജാഡകളില്ലാത്ത വിക്രമിന്റെ വാക്കുകള്* കേട്ടപ്പോള്* ഏവര്*ക്കും അമ്പരപ്പ്. സുഖമാണോ എന്ന് മലയാളത്തില്* ചോദിച്ചായിരുന്നു ഐയിലെ നായിക എമി ജാക്*സന്* തുടങ്ങിയത്. ശങ്കര്*- വിക്രം ജോഡി ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന ഐ 25,000ത്തോളം കേന്ദ്രങ്ങളിലാണ് പൊങ്കല്* ദിനം റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്നത്. ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ട്രെയിലറും ഗാനങ്ങളും ഇതിനകം തന്നെ ഹിറ്റാണ്

http://www.indiavisiontv.com/2015/01/07/373994.html

----------


## K K R

Pookale Satru Oyivedungal..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

'ഐ' എത്തുന്നു പ്രകമ്പനത്തോടെ
Manu Satheesh, Wednesday, January 07, 2015
ഒടുവിൽ ആ ദിവസം വന്നെത്താറായി.
സിനിമാ പ്രേമികൾ
ഏറെ നാളായി കാത്തിരിക്കുന്ന ഷങ്കർ -
വിക്രം ടീം ഒരുക്കുന്ന വിസ്മയ ചിത്രം 'ഐ'
ജനുവരി 14നു ലോകമെമ്പാടുമുള്ള 25,000
തിയേറ്ററുകളിൽ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യും.
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ നിർമ്മാതാക്കളായ ആസ്കാർ
ഫിലിംസ് ആണ് ഔദ്യോഗികമായി റിലീസ്
തീയതി പുറത്ത് വിട്ടത്.
കേരളത്തിൽ മാത്രം 225 തിയേറ്ററുകളിൽ
റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ട്. ഗ്ലോബൽ യുണൈറ്റഡ്
മീഡിയ കമ്പനി പ്രൈവറ്റ് ലിമിറ്റഡ് ആണ് 'ഐ'
കേരളത്തിൽ പ്രദർശനത്തിന് എത്തിക്കുന്നത്.
തമിഴ്, തെലുങ്ക്, ഹിന്ദി ഭാഷകൾക്ക്
പുറമേ ചൈനീസ്, ജാപ്പനീസ്
ഭാഷകളിലും ചിത്രം റിലീസ് ആകുന്നുണ്ട്
എന്നാണ് റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ.
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ പ്രധാന ലൊക്കേഷനുകളിൽ
ഒന്നായ ചൈനയിൽ ഏകദേശം 12,000
തിയേറ്ററുകളിൽ
ചിത്രം പ്രദർശനത്തിനെത്തുമെന്നാണ്
അറിയാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞത്.
ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയിൽ ഇത്
വരെ പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയതിൽ വച്ച്
ഏറ്റവും ചിലവേറിയ ചിത്രമാണ് 'ഐ'. ഓസ്കാർ
അവാർഡ് ജേതാവ് എ ആർ റഹ്മാൻ ഈണമിട്ട
ഗാനങ്ങൾക്ക് ദൃശ്യ ഭംഗി പകർന്നത് പ്രമുഖ
ഛായാഗ്രഹകൻ പി സി ശ്രീറാം ആണ്.
എമി ജാക്സണ് നായികയാകുന്ന ചിത്രത്തിൽ
മലയാളം സൂപ്പർ സ്റ്റാർ സുരേഷ്
ഗോപി ചിത്രത്തിൽ വില്ലൻ വേഷത്തിൽ
എത്തുന്നുണ്ട്. സന്താനം, ഉപൻ പട്ടേൽ
എന്നിവരും ചിത്രത്തിൽ മറ്റു പ്രധാന വേഷങ്ങൾ
കൈകാര്യം ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ട്.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## K K R

@GangsteR

Pookale video song out...Ellarem mention cheyyu  :Thnku: 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2MV0QeB6yY

----------


## KRRISH2255

U Certificate Kitti Alleee....  :Giveup:

----------


## Perumthachan

Tu Chale (Pookkale) kollaam. 
green, blue, yellow, red.
ellaa shades um base cheythondu. nice locations also.

----------


## Gopikrishnan

ith tharakkedilla

----------


## Laleattan

*#I (Tamil & Telugu) premier tkt price $20 (Adults) & $15 (Kids)*

----------


## GangsteR

> *#I (Tamil & Telugu) premier tkt price $20 (Adults) & $15 (Kids)*


evidaya?////

----------


## Laleattan

> evidaya?////



usa.......

----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR
> 
> Pookale video song out...Ellarem mention cheyyu 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2MV0QeB6yY


@Laleattan  @Don Mathew  @JabbaR  @Kashinathan  @Jo Johnson  @KulFy  @PEACE THRU WAR  @chinju01       @tinjuJISHNU  @David Billa  @KRRISH2255  @AjinKrishna  @Balram       @TWIST          @yodha007  @JIGSAW  @Mayavi 369  @MALABARI      @SUDHI  @kireedam  @abcdmachan  @mukkuvan  @JJK  @Chirakkal Sreehari  @MHP369  @Aattiprackel Jimmy  @Frankenstein  @K K R  @MVP  @maryland  @Brother  @ACHOOTTY  @ballu  @GaniThalapathi  @Gopikrishnan  @dipu10          @wayanadan       @Vigathakumaran  @kandahassan          @xeon  @plk     @Shivettan    @Saathan    @SadumoN      @singam      @Spunky       @Viru  @Dylan       @ThaLaPathi  @Bunny  @National Star  @jawoose  @kumar  @Frankenstein       @visakh r  @OxY  @kevin     @sherlock holmess  @Munaf ikka  @KHILADI  @baazigar89     @sethuramaiyer      @sreeoman  @Iyyer The Great  @firecrown  @Madhavanunni  @KingOfKings    @SAM369  @Iam RMU       @ULTIMATE STAR  @Paapi8thstd  @POKIRI  @Flackyz  @ITV @rachu ,  @rtrtrt   @saamy  @arunkp  @firecrown  @nmaks  @Jaisonjyothi    @sankarsanadh  @EK rules  @Nithz  @KeralaVarma
@Punchajji  @josemon17  @PRINCE  @Deewana  @KoLLaM ShA  @amarnath  @avd  @iddivettu shamsu   @Ravi Tharagan      @solomon joseph  @BangaloreaN  @manuarjun  @bens      @STRANGER  @PaandyNaattu Thangam  @moviebuff  @Gafoorkadosth  @JabbaR       @TWIST  @LALIKKA  @RAM KOLLAM          @Yuvaa   @Saaradhi  @anupkerb1  @Naradhan  @KARNAN  @NANBAN  @AslaN  @Karikamuri Shanmugan     @sarath k  @pammuty  @Agasthya13,  @akshaycool,  @arjunan,  @Basil369,  @BIGBrother,  @Bilalikka Rules,  @Bose hari,  @ChalakudikaraN,  @Chandakadu Vishwan,  @classic,  @Deewana  @dingdong123,  @dipu10,  @Dr. sunny,  @Dylan  @gldnstar,  @Hail,  @Indhuchoodan007,  @ITV,  @Iyyer The Great,  @izubair,  @J Square,  @Jo Johnson,  @Josh,  @kaani,  @Karikamuri Shanmugan,  @KARNAN,  @Kashinathan,  @Kingmaker,  @KOBRA,  @KulFy,  @Lasser, ,  @MalluSingh,  @MANNADIAR,  @Manoj,  @manuarjun,  @Mayavi 369,  @Msplash9,  @Naradhan,  @narain,  @Nischal Kumar,  @Paashaanam Babu,  @palakkadans,  @praviatfk,  @Ravi,   @Ravi Tharagan,   @Richard,    @sadasivan,    @saj123,    @SAM369,    @samsha22,     @sethuramaiyer,      @sibivincent,      @singam,      @sirius,      @Spark,      @Spartan,       @THOMSON  @KingOfKings       @veecee  @Merit  @Karnan Mahadevan  @Jo Johnson  @chandru ,     @Santi ,    @sachin ,  @MalappuramMoosa ,  @Harry ,  @baadshahmian ,  @nettooran ,  @MHP369 ,  @anupkerb1 ,       @vishnugk88 ,  @nambiar ,  @kukudu ,  @Gafoorkadosth ,  @rambho ,  @JAWAN , ,  @asish ,  @Free Thinker ,  @Mr.Cool ,          @wideeyes ,  @Jafo ,      @Spark ,    @san ,  @noonu ,  @amintvm ,  @krishnaranni , @Ultimatestar ,          @ZooZoo ,  @Naradhan  @praviatfk  @Observer  @Flackyz  @JAWAN  @mmm          @x-axis          @wayanadan  @BangaloreaN  @Nischal Kumar  @Free Thinker      @Spark  @Gafoorkadosth       @THOMSON  @krishnaranni  @david john    @sachin          @wideeyes  @KARNAN  @Moviebuff369  @indi commandos  @pnikhil007  @nambiar  @baadshahmian  @Kingmaker  @dupe  @JOYEL BAI  @amintvm  @ACHOOTTY  @Identity       @vivek achayan  @Pakshmalakshan          @yash  @nettooran       @ULTIMATE STAR   @saamy     @Shameer  @moovybuf  @Karikamuri Shanmugan  @jaravind  @AnWaR  @BIGBrother  @mathayiis  @kukudu  @chandru  @Abhinav       @Vamban       @vadakkan  @kallan pavithran       @vishnugk88  @Baazigar  @Mr.Cool          @Warlord  @noonu  @abcdmachan  @Frankenstein   @RJV  @ajishhpm,  @ajithsnair123 ,  @Chandakadu Vishwan ,  @Frankenstein ,  @guru ,  @Guruji ,  @Hari ,  @KEERIKKADAN JOSE ,  @Kingmaker ,  @Kochikaran ,  @LALIKKA ,  @Liverpool ,  @mallufan ,  @megan ,  @nryn ,   @Saaradhi,    @sadasivan ,     @Shankarannan ,     @Shivan ,      @solomon joseph ,      @speedster ,       @The Extremist ,  @abhiramekm ,  @ALEXI ,  @alien ,  @anschikku ,  @Arackal Madhavanunni ,  @babichan,  @Bahuleyan , @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan ,  @david john ,  @Don Mathew ,  @Drishyam ,  @Film Lover ,  @Identity ,  @Jaisonjyothi ,  @JJK ,  @josemon17 ,  @JOYEL BAI ,  @K K R ,  @kandahassan ,  @Lal Aradhakan ,  @Leader ,  @lolu ,  @MeoW ,  @MHP369 ,  @Moviebuff369 ,  @ParamasivaM ,  @PunchHaaji ,     @sha ,       @TWIST,       @VadiVelu ,       @vivek achayan ,  @Abhinav ,  @adarshpp ,  @ajbryt ,  @Anoopknr846 ,  @AnWaR ,  @asuyalu ,  @B I L A L ,  @Baazigar ,  @ballu ,  @Boney ,  @chinju01 ,  @Chirakkal Sreehari ,  @dupe ,  @Hail ,  @JabbaR ,  @kallan pavithran ,  @kevin ,  @kiran ,  @MalluSingh ,  @melparambu ,  @moovybuf ,  @Munaf ikka,  @NANBAN,  @nanma,  @nidhikutty ,  @Ottayaan ,  @persuader ,   @Reporter,    @SadumoN ,       @The Megastar ,       @THOMSON ,          @Warlord ,          @yash ,  @Akbar Ali Khaan ,  @anwarkomath ,  @David Billa,  @Hari Jith ,  @Irshu ,  @J Square ,  @Jishnu Anand ,  @nasrani ,  @pnikhil007 ,  @PRINCE,  @RAM KOLLAM, @remil4remi ,     @sanu ,       @vadakkan ,       @veecee ,          @yathra  @aslamrazac ,  @Lakkooran ,   @Robinhood ,    @Samachayan ,        @Wake up ,  @BOND ,  @KulFy ,  @CASANOVVA ,  @Karikamuri Shanmugan          @yodha007  @Merit  @Karnan Mahadevan  @Jo Johnson  @chandru ,     @Santi ,    @sachin ,  @MalappuramMoosa ,  @Harry ,  @baadshahmian ,  @nettooran ,  @MHP369 ,  @anupkerb1 ,       @vishnugk88 ,  @nambiar ,  @kukudu ,  @Gafoorkadosth ,  @rambho ,  @JAWAN , ,  @asish ,  @Free Thinker ,  @Mr.Cool ,          @wideeyes ,  @Jafo ,      @Spark ,    @san ,  @noonu ,  @amintvm ,  @krishnaranni , @Ultimatestar ,          @ZooZoo ,  @Naradhan  @praviatfk  @Observer  @Flackyz  @JAWAN  @mmm          @x-axis          @wayanadan  @BangaloreaN  @Nischal Kumar  @Free Thinker      @Spark  @Gafoorkadosth       @THOMSON  @krishnaranni  @david john    @sachin          @wideeyes  @KARNAN  @Moviebuff369  @indi commandos  @pnikhil007  @nambiar  @baadshahmian  @Kingmaker  @dupe  @JOYEL BAI  @amintvm  @ACHOOTTY  @Identity       @vivek achayan  @Pakshmalakshan          @yash  @nettooran       @ULTIMATE STAR   @saamy     @Shameer  @moovybuf  @Karikamuri Shanmugan  @jaravind  @AnWaR  @BIGBrother  @mathayiis  @kukudu  @chandru  @Abhinav       @Vamban       @vadakkan  @kallan pavithran       @vishnugk88  @Baazigar  @Mr.Cool          @Warlord  @noonu  @abcdmachan  @Frankenstein   @RJV  @ajishhpm,  @ajithsnair123 ,  @Chandakadu Vishwan ,  @Frankenstein ,  @guru ,  @Guruji ,  @Hari ,  @KEERIKKADAN JOSE ,  @Kingmaker ,  @Kochikaran ,  @LALIKKA ,  @Liverpool ,  @mallufan ,  @megan ,  @nryn ,   @Saaradhi,    @sadasivan ,     @Shankarannan ,     @Shivan ,      @solomon joseph ,      @speedster ,       @The Extremist ,  @abhiramekm ,  @ALEXI ,  @alien ,  @anschikku ,  @Arackal Madhavanunni ,  @babichan,  @Bahuleyan , @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan ,  @david john ,  @Don Mathew ,  @Drishyam ,  @Film Lover ,  @Identity ,  @Jaisonjyothi ,  @JJK ,  @josemon17 ,  @JOYEL BAI ,  @K K R ,  @kandahassan ,  @Lal Aradhakan ,  @Leader ,  @lolu ,  @MeoW ,  @MHP369 ,  @Moviebuff369 ,  @ParamasivaM ,  @PunchHaaji ,     @sha ,       @TWIST,       @VadiVelu ,       @vivek achayan ,  @Abhinav ,  @adarshpp ,  @ajbryt ,  @Anoopknr846 ,  @AnWaR ,  @asuyalu ,  @B I L A L ,  @Baazigar ,  @ballu ,  @Boney ,  @chinju01 ,  @Chirakkal Sreehari ,  @dupe ,  @Hail ,  @JabbaR ,  @kallan pavithran ,  @kevin ,  @kiran ,  @MalluSingh ,  @melparambu ,  @moovybuf ,  @Munaf ikka, ,  @nanma,  @nidhikutty ,  @Ottayaan ,  @persuader ,   @Reporter, ,       @The Megastar ,       @THOMSON ,          @Warlord ,          @yash ,  @Akbar Ali Khaan ,  @anwarkomath ,  @David Billa,  @Hari Jith ,  @Irshu ,  @J Square ,  @Jishnu Anand ,  @nasrani ,  @pnikhil007 ,  @PRINCE,  @RAM KOLLAM, @remil4remi ,     @sanu ,       @vadakkan ,       @veecee ,          @yathra  @aslamrazac ,  @Lakkooran ,   @Robinhood ,    @Samachayan ,        @Wake up ,  @BOND ,  @KulFy ,  @CASANOVVA ,  @Karikamuri Shanmugan ,  @KARNAN ,       @Viru  @Naradhan,      @solomon joseph,          @wayanadan,       @The Wolverine,       @ULTIMATE STAR,  @KaSsRottaRaN,      @sirius,  @KARNAN,  @Chandakadu Vishwan,  @Don Mathew,       @TWIST,  @muthalakunju,  @PEACE THRU WAR,  @AslaN,  @KulFy,      @sprint,      @Spunky,  @nidhikutty,  @maryland,  @PaRijAtHAM,   @renjuus,  @Namish,  @ACME,  @ghostrider999,       @teegy,  @AGNIDEVAN  @ashik999   @realcinemas  @rajivnedungadi  @hsalihba

----------


## RED DEVIL

'Suresh gopi de role valare imp um SUSPENSE niranjathumanu'-chiyaan.courtesy-malayala manorama @xeon

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ith tharakkedilla


Ellaam onninonnu mecham aanu...expectation enna burden aanu moshamayi thonnipikunnath.. :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

I pvr lulu booking ennu thudangum ?????

eppol thudangum ??????

----------


## xeon

> 


 @Nithz ingalu puliyaanu bhaaiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## kandahassan

> @Nithz ingalu puliyaanu bhaaiiiiiiiiiii


avante meesha and hairstyle nokku ..merasalayiltten vikram getup...vikrathinte kata fan thane :yband:

----------


## xeon

> avante meesha and hairstyle nokku ..merasalayiltten vikram getup...vikrathinte kata fan thane :yband:


Ningade avatar il eaa producer chettante perentha?? Ellam chettante ishtam pole  puthoor chellathil undu.. Onnu promote cheytha ammaavan maar okke idichu kerum.. theateril pooramayirikkum

----------


## kandahassan

> Ningade avatar il eaa producer chettante perentha?? Ellam chettante ishtam pole  puthoor chellathil undu.. Onnu promote cheytha ammaavan maar okke idichu kerum.. theateril pooramayirikkum


kollathulla  oru doctor aanu ...angeru ee chithrathinte aniyarayilum maniyarayilum ellam abhinayikkunund  :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

I Hindi album Tamil pole thanneyo athinum oru padi mukalilo undallo....ithok engane opikunnu...! :Giveup:

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

> I Hindi album Tamil pole thanneyo athinum oru padi mukalilo undallo....ithok engane opikunnu...!


gaana rachayithaavinte kazhivu  :Vandivittu:

----------


## xeon

> kollathulla  oru doctor aanu ...angeru ee chithrathinte aniyarayilum maniyarayilum ellam abhinayikkunund


Vediveppukaarananalle

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## Jo Johnson

> gaana rachayithaavinte kazhivu


Musicilum athintethaya variations und
...especially tum todo na ok originalil ninnu far different nd superior...! :Giveup:

----------


## kandahassan

> Vediveppukaarananalle


athe .......ennalum vedi vekkunnathinokke oru paridhi ille ..ithu  :Laughing:

----------


## xeon

> athe .......ennalum vedi vekkunnathinokke oru paridhi ille ..ithu


ahh... Thokkundayal pora ithupole vedi vekkanull ayogavum venam hee

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ahh... Thokkundayal pora ithupole vedi vekkanull ayogavum venam hee


Cinemayile kalikaarikal ita peraayirikum ellaam chettante ishtam pole..... :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

> ahh... Thokkundayal pora ithupole vedi vekkanull ayogavum venam hee


aaylde kodikanakkinu roopayille so vedi vakkan ishtam pole undakal kittum but nammal kku enthu kittanaaanu  :Crying:

----------


## xeon

> aaylde kodikanakkinu roopayille so vedi vakkan ishtam pole undakal kittum but nammal kku enthu kittanaaanu


kaasu kandu madutha undakal verumaayirikkum

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## Nithz

Innalathe Press Meetil Vannappol Aanu Njan Vikram ne aadyam Aayi Kaanunnathu 

Was Soo Excited 

Chuttum Guards Vannu Oru Manushya Changalayil Vikrathinu Chuttum Vannappol Moopppar Paranju Athu Onnum Venda Ennu

So Simple Manushyan

Njan 1st Rowil Photos Edukkan Irunnappol Moopara Kanda Excitementil Mooppare Nokki Chirichu Kondu Irunnu Ithu Kanda Vikram Enne Nokki Chirichu Oru Hai Thannu !!!!

Athukoodi aayappo Swapnam aano satyam aano ennu polum manasilakkan pattatha avastha aayi

Vikram Is Full Of Positive Energy  Very Energetic And Funny 

Malayalathil aayirunnu Vikram Samsarichathu Mikkavarum''

ethio channel le oru Pennu Vikrathinodu Chodichu : " Anniyanilum 3 roles Ithilum 3 roles Anniyanil Shankar Director Vikram Hero Ithilum Athu Thanne Appo 2um Same Story Aakum Alle Ennu "

Vikram Last Ah Kuttiyodu Paranju : Aarodum parayanda 2 um same story aanu peru matti irakki enne ullu ennu 

Amy yodu Favourite Song Chodichappol Amy Paranju  My favourite Is LADIO 

Appo Vikram Paranju Njan Illa ah Songil So Athu Aanu Favourite alle ennu paranju chumma Amy ye Tease cheythu  and Vikrathinodu Chodichappol Except Ladio Everything Is My Favourite Ennum Moopar Paranju








Interview With Vikram & Amy : Amy Trying To Speak Malayalam 



www.facebook.com/video.php?v=710747745706188

----------


## Jo Johnson

:Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

Funny Amy... :Laughing:

----------


## JJK

last song takarttitund., better than tamil...

----------


## GangsteR

> Innalathe Press Meetil Vannappol Aanu Njan Vikram ne aadyam Aayi Kaanunnathu 
> 
> Was Soo Excited 
> 
> Chuttum Guards Vannu Oru Manushya Changalayil Vikrathinu Chuttum Vannappol Moopppar Paranju Athu Onnum Venda Ennu
> 
> So Simple Manushyan
> 
> Njan 1st Rowil Photos Edukkan Irunnappol Moopara Kanda Excitementil Mooppare Nokki Chirichu Kondu Irunnu Ithu Kanda Vikram Enne Nokki Chirichu Oru Hai Thannu !!!!
> ...


Gopiyae patti vallathum paranjo

----------


## SAM369

Pookale Viseo song Kidu :Band:  Cant Wait,Big Screenil Polikkum :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> last song takarttitund., better than tamil...


Yes....ithum tum todo nayum tamilnekal kidu... :Yes:

----------


## Nithz

> Gopiyae patti vallathum paranjo


Yes , Suspence Role aanu athu ningal Big Screenil kandal mathi athu kondaanu Trailer and Teaser il illathathu ennum , SG sir nu nalla role aanu allengil athu cheyyan onnum SG sirne vilikkillayirunnu 

and Old Movies il okke Njan SG sir inte Koode work cheythitundu ennum Mooppar parayaan marannilla

----------


## GangsteR

> Yes , Suspence Role aanu athu ningal Big Screenil kandal mathi athu kondaanu Trailer and Teaser il illathathu ennum , SG sir nu nalla role aanu allengil athu cheyyan onnum SG sirne vilikkillayirunnu 
> 
> and Old Movies il okke Njan SG sir inte Koode work cheythitundu ennum Mooppar parayaan marannilla


g8...... vanna vazhi marakkaatta manushyan...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Yes , Suspence Role aanu athu ningal Big Screenil kandal mathi athu kondaanu Trailer and Teaser il illathathu ennum , SG sir nu nalla role aanu allengil athu cheyyan onnum SG sirne vilikkillayirunnu 
> 
> and Old Movies il okke Njan SG sir inte Koode work cheythitundu ennum Mooppar parayaan marannilla


Pritjviraj ok ingane aayirunnenkil innu malayala cinemayile Youngest Superstar aayi vilasendathaayirunnu...haa paranjit kaaryamilla...! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## GangsteR

‘I’ final runtime revealed!
Posted by: Only Kollywood January 8, 2015


Few locations in the UK have already opened bookings for
Shankar’s magnum opus I starring Vikram in three
stunningly different avatars and the gorgeous Amy Jackson.
The final running time of the film is revealed to be 188
minutes (3 Hours and 8 Minutes). Also, I is the first Tamil
film to get simultaneous release in three different languages
including Telugu and Hindi in the UK. Producer Aascar
Ravichandran is releasing the film directly in the UK and
targets for a maximum number of screens for a Tamil film
ever.
Shankar’s films have always been close to three hours
running time. Interetingly, Sivaji’s running time is also 188
minutes. The duration of Shankar’s previous films like
Endhiran - 177 minutes, Nanban - 189 minutes, Anniyan – 181
minutes stand testimony to his penchant for long running
time.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @uktamilbo 
Although many locations still yet to
update, tickets are selling rapidly for #I
at available locations. Buzz is definitely
high.

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @uktamilbo 
5-6 locations so far will be screening #I
in the UK on Jan 14. Remaining
locations will start showing from Jan
15.

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @uktamilbo 4h
From what I've heard, @Aascars is
working incredibly hard to ensure #I
releases in a grand manner in the UK -
many great surprises planned.

Ajay @uktamilbo 4h
Fact 8: #I is the first Tamil movie in the
UK to release across 6 different cinema
chains.

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @uktamilbo 4h
A 15 and 30 second video clip/teaser for
#I will be screened across all major UK
Tamil channels this week. Will result in
more exposure.
View details ·
Ajay @uktamilbo 4h
Radio events in the UK for #I will
kickstart in a few days. A premiere
event is also being possibly considered.
@Aascars

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

* Hyderabad Theatre list*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

Enkilum 25000 screens ennok thallaan ivark engane thonnunnu..?Hollywood films polum WW athra release illallo....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Enkilum 25000 screens ennok thallaan ivark engane thonnunnu..?Hollywood films polum WW athra release illallo....


printing mistake  :Laughing:

----------


## anupkerb1

Trivandrum 1st day booking elamm Full akarayaloooo
*SHANKAR MASS* :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## anupkerb1

*Trivandrum 1st day bookin* 


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Mayavi 369

Booking Started @ CLT Apsara  :Band:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Deewana

theatre list vanno ????? undenki somebody please post it...

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## akshaycool

> Booking Started @ CLT Apsara


innu thudangiyathano..enik 14th univrsty lab xam..evng keranam..

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## kandahassan

ekm pvr lulu booking ennu tudangum ??????

----------


## Nithz

> ekm pvr lulu booking ennu tudangum ??????



PVR il Oru Cut out Or Coming soon flex polum kandilla

----------


## Mayavi 369

> innu thudangiyathano..enik 14th univrsty lab xam..evng keranam..


Athe  :Yes: 

Apsara , Coronation , Kairali , Sree & Film City 3 Screen Und

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ekm pvr lulu booking ennu tudangum ??????


Ath Thale Divasam Nokkiyal Mathi

----------


## akshaycool

> Athe 
> 
> Apsara , Coronation , Kairali , Sree & Film City 3 Screen Und


Apsara FD motham reservationil thanne theeruo..
spcl show evidem ille?

----------


## kandahassan

225 screen release - first day 4 crore pakka  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## SAM369

Libertyil 5 Screenilum Idumayirikkum

----------


## Mayavi 369

Mukkam Centerile Biggest Rlz In 4 Screens ~

Rose ~ 4 Shws

Little Rose ~ 4 Shws

Abhilash ~ 4 Shws

Annas ~ 4 Shws

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Libertyil 5 Screenilum Idumayirikkum


4 Ennam Cnfrm

----------


## SAM369

Chinayilokke irangunne undo Padam???

----------


## SAM369

> 4 Ennam Cnfrm


Rush undel 5thilum idumayirikkum :Giveup:

----------


## Manoj

Shankar padam ennaal keraleeyarku oru aaghoshamanu...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Apsara FD motham reservationil thanne theeruo..
> spcl show evidem ille?


Apsara Special Shw Und Time Cnfrm Aayilla ; 4 AM Undenn Parayunnu  :Yeye:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Rush undel 5thilum idumayirikkum


Aambala Chitravani Aano

----------


## SAM369

> Aambala Chitravani Aano


Liberty thanne aakum,,athe 14 aano? 15 alle?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Liberty thanne aakum,,athe 14 aano? 15 alle?


Kerala Rlz 16

----------


## SAM369

> Kerala Rlz 16


Appo prob ella :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Appo prob ella


Chitravani Basheer Poottikkum Alle  :On The Quiet2:

----------


## kandahassan

> Chitravani Basheer Poottikkum Alle


thalaseriyil multiplex varanam ..basheerinte njetti keeranam  :Angry:

----------


## mukkuvan

Apsara-il special show undelum illelum, EKM Sarita special show ticket oppicholanam  :Helohelo: 




> Apsara Special Shw Und Time Cnfrm Aayilla ; 4 AM Undenn Parayunnu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> thalaseriyil multiplex varanam ..basheerinte njetti keeranam


Aaru Paniyum Multiplex

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Apsara-il special show undelum illelum, EKM Sarita special show ticket oppicholanam


 @POKIRI @jawoose 


 :Helohelo:

----------


## GangsteR

> *Trivandrum 1st day bookin*


marana mass aanallo

----------


## GangsteR

Nedumangad

Surya
Sree Saraswathy
One theatre may be undakum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## SAM369

> Chitravani Basheer Poottikkum Alle


paavangal :Frown:

----------


## mynameisSHAN

> 


Dubai releas same day ano atho 13th night show start cheyyumo also when will start booking

----------


## Jo Johnson

> printing mistake


Yeah....chilapol 2500 25000 aayathayirikum alle....Anganeyenkil ok.... :Ok:

----------


## RED DEVIL

> marana mass aanallo


eladathum thudangyo??

----------


## GangsteR

എല്ലാവരും വിക്രത്തിനെ മാത്രം concentrate
ചെയുമ്പോൾ 14 th നു ശങ്കർ കാത്തുവചിടുള്ള
വജ്രായുധം ആവും നമ്മുടെ സുരേഷ് അണ്ണൻ ......

----------


## GangsteR

> eladathum thudangyo??


noo..........

----------


## POKIRI

> @POKIRI @jawoose


 :Vandivittu:   :Vandivittu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

Sivaji timeil ivide OLF haters roopam kondathu njan orkunnu......Malayala cinemaye rekshikan irangi thirichavar....avark shankerne ok puchamayirunnu...innu ellaavarum evideyaano aavo..? :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> എല്ലാവരും വിക്രത്തിനെ മാത്രം concentrate
> ചെയുമ്പോൾ 14 th നു ശങ്കർ കാത്തുവചിടുള്ള
> വജ്രായുധം ആവും നമ്മുടെ സുരേഷ് അണ്ണൻ ......


Angane kaaryamaayonnum kaanilla...But ulla scenes marmapradhanam aayirikum..... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Mayavi 369

> Sivaji timeil ivide OLF haters roopam kondathu njan orkunnu......Malayala cinemaye rekshikan irangi thirichavar....avark shankerne ok puchamayirunnu...innu ellaavarum evideyaano aavo..?


1 Maasam Aayi Theaters Chumnma Aal Illathe Kidakunnu ; Ee Padam Kondenkilum 4 Aalu Kayaratte , Theaterukark Cash Kittatte

2 Divasam Munp Apsarayile Staff Aayit Samsarichirunu , Pulli Paranjath Last Week Colln Kond Staffin Sallary Koduth Kazhinjappo Bakki Onnum Illa Enn  :Laughing: 

Kaanan Prekshakar Illathatin OLM ine Chorinjitt Karyamundo

----------


## maryland

> എല്ലാവരും വിക്രത്തിനെ മാത്രം concentrate
> ചെയുമ്പോൾ 14 th നു ശങ്കർ കാത്തുവചിടുള്ള
> വജ്രായുധം ആവും നമ്മുടെ സുരേഷ് അണ്ണൻ ......


SG mass thamizhakam kaanaan povunnathe ullu.. :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Dubai releas same day ano atho 13th night show start cheyyumo also when will start booking


WW 14 Aanenn Thonunu  :Read:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 1 Maasam Aayi Theaters Chumnma Aal Illathe Kidakunnu ; Ee Padam Kondenkilum 4 Aalu Kayaratte , Theaterukark Cash Kittatte
> 
> 2 Divasam Munp Apsarayile Staff Aayit Samsarichirunu , Pulli Paranjath Last Week Colln Kond Staffin Sallary Koduth Kazhinjappo Bakki Onnum Illa Enn 
> 
> Kaanan Prekshakar Illathatin OLM ine Chorinjitt Karyamundo


Apsarayil ipol padam ethaanenna paranje..? :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Apsarayil ipol padam ethaanenna paranje..?


Malayalathinte Shankar Sirinte Sand City   :Band:

----------


## akshaycool

> Apsarayil ipol padam ethaanenna paranje..?


Nagaravaridhi and Sandcity(NS)

----------


## akshaycool

> Malayalathinte Shankar Sirinte Sand City


Nagaravaridhi poyo..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Nagaravaridhi poyo..


Athum  Und

----------


## akshaycool

> Athum  Und


miniyannu athinu munniloode poyirunnu...oru kunj polumillayrnnu  :Laughing: 
aa vellimoonga comeback eduth kalippichirunnel ithinekal aalundayene imo

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Malayalathinte Shankar Sirinte Sand City


Ohoo....wowww.... :Vandivittu: 

Paavangalude Shankarnte vidhesha locationsil chithreekaricha brahmanda chithram kaanaan aarumilla.... :Sad:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Jo Johnson

:Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram lost his senses during I...
Jan 08, 2015


When asked about Vikram's contribution to I, art director
Muthuraj had this to say on Chiyaan.
“Vikram is not an ordinary human being. His commitment
and dedication can floor you for life. He is an inspiration by
all means. The character transformation he went through is
probably the first of its kind you'll witness. Be it the hefty
body builder or the one with the hunchback, he has given
his heart and soul to it.
From over 90 kgs, he went to the 40s in just a month. How
can somebody do that? For the hunchback role, he had to
reduce so much of weight in order to deal with the heavy
make-up. We had a small AC box for him to go sit inside.
During the shoots, before the shot got ready, we used to
take him around, in the box which had a wheel attached to
it.
When he came out of the box while the shot was ready and
if somebody was working on the sets, the very sound of a
hammer on a nail can send unbearable pain to his body. He
was so feeble and weak. A mere look at him can terrify us.
There were times when we had to repeatedly call him; the
complete starving had dampened his senses. Who will do
all this? Can somebody go to this extent? Vikram is a
phenomenal artist. Your accolades and also the awards
can't suffice the effort he's taken to give life to Shankar's
dream”.
For more such stories, stay tuned to a full-fledged interview
with the art director which is on its way.

----------


## GangsteR

Everything You Need To Know About - Pookkalae Sattru
Oyivedungal!
Jan 08, 2015
After mesmerizing as a North Chennai lad in Merasalayitten
aka Issak Taare, now is Vikram - the Remo-ish cool dude's
turn to astonish us with something else. Tu chale, the Hindi
version of 'Pookkalae Sattru Oyivedungal', was released a
few hours back, and it spells grandeur in every frame.
The three other highlights, apart from the director Shankar
stamp grandeur, are: the lead pair's chemistry, PC
Screeram's cinematography, and Anthony's edits.
Chiyaan Vikram looks ravishingly handsome, and Amy
looks sculpted awesome! And, their romance works big time
in the song.
PC Sreeram's camera constantly shifts through the horizon
keeping the young lovers in the center of the frame. The
definition is so high that we could witness even single
strands of Amy's hair - that too in a PC. Imagine the effect,
the movie will have on the audience in big screen!
Anthony's edits are another highlight. He never leaves a
moment on screen stagnate, cutting to another enthralling
moment, before moving on, again, to another...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> miniyannu athinu munniloode poyirunnu...oru kunj polumillayrnnu 
> aa vellimoonga comeback eduth kalippichirunnel ithinekal aalundayene imo


Vere Padam Illatath Kond I Vare Ith Thanne Continue Cheyyum

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Vere Padam Illatath Kond I Vare Ith Thanne Continue Cheyyum


Cousinsne ok poovitu poojikende....atleast kanji vellam enkilum koduthu jeevan nilanirthunnund.... :Band:

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*As Per Dubai deira City Center Vox Cinemas....Movie release on 15/01/2015*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

* rajamouli ss @Ssrajamouli1m

SHANKAR SIR!!!!!  “I” Teaser Is Just MIND BLOWING!!!!! No one can even come closer to his grandeur and visuals..* 
 @veecee @paramashivam @kannan @JJK @Perumthachan

----------


## GangsteR

> * rajamouli ss @Ssrajamouli1m
> 
> SHANKAR SIR!!!!! “I” Teaser Is Just MIND BLOWING!!!!! No one can even come closer to his grandeur and visuals..* 
>  @veecee @paramashivam @kannan @JJK @Perumthachan


ingeru ipozhano teaser kanunnathu  :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> * rajamouli ss @Ssrajamouli1m
> 
> SHANKAR SIR!!!!! �������������� “I” Teaser Is Just MIND BLOWING!!!!! No one can even come closer to his grandeur and visuals..* 
>  @veecee @paramashivam @kannan @JJK @Perumthachan


ithu pande paranjathalle...teaser timeil...or audio releaseil...

----------


## veecee

> * rajamouli ss @Ssrajamouli1m
> 
> SHANKAR SIR!!!!! 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏 I Teaser Is Just MIND BLOWING!!!!! No one can even come closer to his grandeur and visuals..* 
>  @veecee @paramashivam @kannan @JJK @Perumthachan


Ithu pandu teaser irangiyappo ullathalle  :Chairhit:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> *As Per Dubai deira City Center Vox Cinemas....Movie release on 15/01/2015*


Njangal kanditt Ninga Kandal mathi  :Yeye:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> * rajamouli ss @Ssrajamouli1m
> 
> SHANKAR SIR!!!!! �������������� “I” Teaser Is Just MIND BLOWING!!!!! No one can even come closer to his grandeur and visuals..* 
>  @veecee @paramashivam @kannan @JJK @Perumthachan


 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@veecee @Jo Johnson @Mayavi 369 Ys But Anneniku Mention Cheyan Marannu..so ipol ittu.

----------


## anupkerb1

> Yeah....chilapol 2500 25000 aayathayirikum alle....Anganeyenkil ok....


Printng mistakee tanee...but 2500 ayirikilaa..5000 aakum..2 xtra vanathakum ....2500 elam atraa valya release anooo ..CHINAl I grand release aanuu ....

----------


## Jo Johnson

Trailer onnu koodi kandu jst nw..Aadhyam kandapol just ok feeling aayirunnu...Ithavana kandapol adipan.....! :Ho:  :Clap:  :Ho:  :Clap:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Printng mistakee tanee...but 2500 ayirikilaa..5000 aakum..2 xtra vanathakum ....2500 elam atraa valya release anooo ..CHINAl I grand release aanuu ....


indian standardsil 2500 ok huge alle.....Still 5000 ok kaanumayirikum I huge aanallo....

----------


## kandahassan

Middle east I'll 15 nu ano release  :Yahoo:

----------


## anupkerb1

> marana mass aanallo


Mng 4 show booking undarnuloo..nw 5 show 11pm open ayatundd....athu ipo endhandu ayii ..still 7 days more  :Giveup:

----------


## anupkerb1

> indian standardsil 2500 ok huge alle.....Still 5000 ok kaanumayirikum I huge aanallo....


2010 vanaa endiran varee 2500 abv undarnuu ..

----------


## GaniThalapathi

* Thameens Maax Kaliyakavila

Ticket reservations started for "I" @ MAAXEnjoy "I" on mesmerizing visual clarity & sound effects only @ MAAX(Projecting on HD depth 2k with 7.1 surround sound)*

----------


## Mayavi 369

> * Thameens Maax Kaliyakavila
> 
> Ticket reservations started for "I" @ MAAXEnjoy "I" on mesmerizing visual clarity & sound effects only @ MAAX(Projecting on HD depth 2k with 7.1 surround sound)*


Shibu Annan  :cheers:

----------


## ghostrider999

> Njangal kanditt Ninga Kandal mathi


Evede Nerathe Varum  :Beee:

----------


## ITV

Rinku Gupta
@rinkugupta2012

Producer Aascar Ravichandran has reportedly been given time till Jan 30 to reply to notice from Pixar Media Works, on loan issue #I Delayed

----------


## ITV

Heytamilcinema: #I update : A notice has been sent from Pixar Media Works to producer Aascar Ravichandran to return the loan. An interim stay until cleared!

----------


## ITV

@itisprashanth

#I - financial issues hits the movie hard. no screening until debt settled says court. Debt amount huge

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Evede Nerathe Varum


Njan WA Updates Live Aayit taram  :cheers:

----------


## ALEXI

:Clap:

----------


## ITV

> 


Ithile thanne???

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 


 :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> @itisprashanth
> 
> #I - financial issues hits the movie hard. no screening until debt settled says court. Debt amount huge


Kadam Kaaranam Alle Bhoologam Pettiyil Aayath ; Viswa 2 Undallo ; Aascar  :Read:

----------


## ITV

Postpone cheythaal it'll be a Feb 14 Valentines Day release as theme of the movie is love

----------


## kandahassan

> 


ithu vanitha magazine edutha photoshoot aanu  :Kettoda:

----------


## K K R

Veendum pani aanallo :desp:

----------


## ALEXI

> Ithile thanne???


Pinnallathe  :Laughing:

----------


## singam

> Heytamilcinema: #I update : A notice has been sent from Pixar Media Works to producer Aascar Ravichandran to return the loan. An interim stay until cleared!





> @itisprashanth#I - financial issues hits the movie hard. no screening until debt settled says court. Debt amount huge


50cr anathre debt :shocked:

----------


## kandahassan

> Postpone cheythaal it'll be a Feb 14 Valentines Day release as theme of the movie is love


postpone cheyilla ....final adjustment enthelum nadathi rlz cheyyum  :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

> 50cr anathre debt :shocked:


rights vitta vazhi 80 crore ippol thane ascarinu kittiyitund ...so 50 crore adakkavunnathe ullu  :Yes:

----------


## ALEXI

> ithu vanitha magazine edutha photoshoot aanu


Vanitha alla star & style

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## kandahassan

> Vanitha alla star & style


 :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


 :Ho:  :Ho:  :Ho:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Heytamilcinema: #I update : A notice has been sent from Pixar Media Works to producer Aascar Ravichandran to return the loan. An interim stay until cleared!





> @itisprashanth
> 
> #I - financial issues hits the movie hard. no screening until debt settled says court. Debt amount huge


Sathyam ayittu njan vallom oke cheythu koottum.....manushyane ingane ittu kalippikaruth :Girl Mad: ........  

inganathe oru directorku padathinu fund cheyyan kaiyil cash ulla producermar onnum kitille :Badpc:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Sathyam ayittu njan vallom oke cheythu koottum.....manushyane ingane ittu kalippikaruth........  
> 
> inganathe oru directorku padathinu fund cheyyan kaiyil cash ulla producermar onnum kitille


Aascar Ravichandran : All will be settled in maximum one hour & It will be released as Scheduled..Wr are friends only!
I Will See You On 14.1.2015, As he says!

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 





> ithu vanitha magazine edutha photoshoot aanu


looks so young  :Eek:

----------


## jumail pala

3 Hours and 15 Minutes duration

----------


## kandahassan

> 3 Hours and 15 Minutes duration


3 hours 8 in duration  :Blush2:

----------


## jumail pala

clct kairali,sree apsara film city

----------


## Mayavi 369

All will be settled in maximum one hour & It will be released as Scheduled..Wr are friends only!
I Will See You On 14.1.2015 - Aascar Ravichandran 


 :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> clct kairali,sree apsara film city


+ Coronation

----------


## GaniThalapathi

* Sreedhar Pillai
@sri502m

Court has issued a stay against the release of#Itill Jan 30, on a case filed by Pixar. Aascar said it will be settled I will rel 4 Pongal*

----------


## Mayavi 369

> * Sreedhar Pillai
> @sri502m
> 
> Court has issued a stay against the release of#Itill Jan 30, on a case filed by Pixar. Aascar said it will be settled I will rel 4 Pongal*


Last Aambala Matram Aakumo Pongalin

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Aascar Ravichandran : All will be settled in maximum one hour & It will be released as Scheduled..Wr are friends only!
> I Will See You On 14.1.2015, As he says!


booking oke thudangiya sthithiku ellam engane enkilum settle cheyyumayirikum.....

ini ithu postponed aya LRL dialouge aascar annanodu parayendi varum..... theernada nee thernnu :Vedi:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

* Sathish Kumar‪

#‎I‬official update: Checked few minutes before with Nikkil (Official Pro), he confirmed that Ravi sir will return the cash within few hours. Movie will release as planned*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

* Ajay
@uktamilbo7m

Although#IUK censor is blocked, ticket bookings have been going great. Extremely critical that the movie releases on time. Let's see.*

----------


## aneesh mohanan

ee Pixar vfx company aano?   debt ee padavumayi related aano?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> * Sathish Kumar‪
> 
> #‎I‬official update: Checked few minutes before with Nikkil (Official Pro), he confirmed that Ravi sir will return the cash within few hours. Movie will release as planned*


Mass  :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ee Pixar vfx company aano?   debt ee padavumayi related aano?


Viswa 2 Koodi Kaanum

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 1 Maasam Aayi Theaters Chumnma Aal Illathe Kidakunnu ; Ee Padam Kondenkilum 4 Aalu Kayaratte , Theaterukark Cash Kittatte
> 
> 2 Divasam Munp Apsarayile Staff Aayit Samsarichirunu , Pulli Paranjath Last Week Colln Kond Staffin Sallary Koduth Kazhinjappo Bakki Onnum Illa Enn 
> 
> Kaanan Prekshakar Illathatin OLM ine Chorinjitt Karyamundo


avastha  :Ennekollu:         .

----------


## GaniThalapathi

* Rajasekar
@sekartweets13m

#Ioverseas release is also in trouble due to a prior agreement signed with hyperbees... hope they will sort out that too*

----------


## aneesh mohanan

nammal 5000 Rs settle cheyyunna poleyanu evarkoke 50 kwadi :Adhupinne:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> * Rajasekar
> @sekartweets13m
> 
> #Ioverseas release is also in trouble due to a prior agreement signed with hyperbees... hope they will sort out that too*


Rights Vittitundenkil Aascar Entina Swanthamayit Rlz Cheyyan Nokkunath

----------


## Film Freak

*Paani paalumoo..Ascar annan amount settle aakki kaanumoo...Kaaryangal Compliments aakkiyo entho??*

----------


## Film Freak

photo upload

----------


## SAM369

> All will be settled in maximum one hour & It will be released as Scheduled..Wr are friends only!
> I Will See You On 14.1.2015 - Aascar Ravichandran


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## SAM369



----------


## SAM369

*Athe SG Aano???*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

* Ajay
@uktamilbo2m

Looks like@Aascarsis going through a huge amount of stress/workload just now. 6 days left. Hoping for the best.#I- Jan 14? Let's see.*

----------


## GangsteR

vishalinu lottery adikumo

----------


## RED DEVIL

> nammal 5000 Rs settle cheyyunna poleyanu evarkoke 50 kwadi


sathyam njanithu parayan varuarnu..50 crore within 1 hour..ho

----------


## Laleattan



----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 33m
2 major Pongal special television interviews were
shot today . #I team interview with JayaTV and #
Aambala team interview with SunTV.

----------


## Gopikrishnan

mattalle..mattalle..  :Pray:

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson @ iamAmyJackson 
Brilliant afternoon on Jaya TV along with Director
Shankar and Vikram - Tune in on 15th January for
the exclusive interview on #I

----------


## GangsteR

> sathyam njanithu parayan varuarnu..50 crore within 1 hour..ho


Ravi annan kadam vangan poyiytundu..

----------


## RED DEVIL

> vishalinu lottery adikumo


ela tamil(hyped)films num itipo oru inevitable process ayi mari..release nu thot mumb entelum urappa...

----------


## GangsteR

pcsreeram @ pcsreeram 4m
Just saw the trailer of"Darling" looks like a horror
comedy .Wishing Gv Prakash all the best .

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Rights Vittitundenkil Aascar Entina Swanthamayit Rlz Cheyyan Nokkunath


ellaayidathum ri8s vitu kaanilla...ri8s povaathidathok aascar thanne neritaayirikum....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ellaayidathum ri8s vitu kaanilla...ri8s povaathidathok aascar thanne neritaayirikum....


Rights Vangiyavar Aan Prashnam Undakkiyath  :Doh:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Sathyam ayittu njan vallom oke cheythu koottum.....manushyane ingane ittu kalippikaruth........  
> 
> inganathe oru directorku padathinu fund cheyyan kaiyil cash ulla producermar onnum kitille


Aascar Ravichandrane poleyulla producers ullakondaanu Tamilil ithupoleyulla films ok possible aakunnath....!

----------


## RED DEVIL

Asianet news l oke flash pokunund 30th vare release cheyan patatla enu court picture house ena cmpny anu harji koduthathenu..ini irangatile 14th nu???

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Rights Vangiyavar Aan Prashnam Undakkiyath


Enkil delay varum ennu pedichavar paranjathayirikum....

----------


## sha



----------


## anupkerb1

malayalam news channel elam release ilaa enu paraju scroll .. .Marakaa promotion tanee....  :Giveup:  :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Aascar Ravichandrane poleyulla producers ullakondaanu Tamilil ithupoleyulla films ok possible aakunnath....!


ingere ethra ennam aanu pending kidakunnathu....ee film actually ithra late avan karanam thanne financial issues aanu...its about one year late and still problems.....angerku vallya padangal cheyyanam ennu agrahamundu..but kaiyil athrayum vakuppu illa...full rolling aanu....atha ee kuzhappam.....avm and sun Sivaji n Enthiran cheythappol oru issueyum undayilla....koode eros um.....enthinu aya kalathu kt kunjumon oke kidukku producermar ayirunnu...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> malayalam news channel elam release ilaa enu paraju scroll .. .Marakaa promotion tanee....


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band: 

Last release varumbol aavesham ana potum....! :Giveup:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Last release varumbol aavesham ana potum....!


ithu chumaa aalee patikan oroo news ...LINGA KAththi elam egane tanee...Trad mark ayi poyi athuu ...Online booking takarthiyayi nadakunnu :Band:

----------


## Perumthachan

> ingere ethra ennam aanu pending kidakunnathu....ee film actually ithra late avan karanam thanne financial issues aanu...its about one year late and still problems.....angerku vallya padangal cheyyanam ennu agrahamundu..but kaiyil athrayum vakuppu illa...full rolling aanu....atha ee kuzhappam.....avm and sun Sivaji n Enthiran cheythappol oru issueyum undayilla....koode eros um.....enthinu aya kalathu kt kunjumon oke kidukku producermar ayirunnu...


mooperippo evida? enthavaa parupaadi? 
film production onnumille?
pazhaya audio cassettinte fron cover ormavarunnu. 
kappada meeshayum, vella veshtiyum, oru circle nte ullil ahdhehathinte chirikkunna padavum.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ingere ethra ennam aanu pending kidakunnathu....ee film actually ithra late avan karanam thanne financial issues aanu...its about one year late and still problems.....angerku vallya padangal cheyyanam ennu agrahamundu..but kaiyil athrayum vakuppu illa...full rolling aanu....atha ee kuzhappam.....avm and sun Sivaji n Enthiran cheythappol oru issueyum undayilla....koode eros um.....enthinu aya kalathu kt kunjumon oke kidukku producermar ayirunnu...


Suninte kaaryamok pinne parayano....aayirakanakinu kodikal aayirikum avanmarde kayyil....!Kallapanam kure undaakiyitille....

----------


## sha

ഷങ്കര്* ചിത്രം 'ഐ' പൊങ്കലിനെത്തില്ല; റിലീസിന് ജനുവരി 30വരെ ഹൈക്കോടതി സ്*റ്റേ




ഷങ്കര്* ചിത്രം ഐയുടെ റിലീസിന് കോടതി സ്റ്റേ. ജനുവരി 30 വരെയാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ റിലീസ് മദ്രാസ് ഹൈക്കോടതി സ്*റ്റേ ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നത്. പിക്ചര്* ഹൗസ് എന്ന കമ്പനി നല്*കിയ ഹര്*ജിയിലാണ് കോടതി നടപടി. തങ്ങളുമായുണ്ടാക്കിയ കരാര്* ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ വിതരണക്കാരായ ഓസ്*കാര്* ഫിലിംസ് പാലിച്ചില്ലെന്ന് കാട്ടിയാണ് ഹര്*ജി.

ജനുവരി 14 പൊങ്കല്* ദിനത്തിലായിരുന്നു നേരത്തെ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ റിലീസ് തീരുമാനിച്ചിരുന്നത്.

ഇന്ത്യയൊട്ടാകെയുള്ള പ്രേക്ഷകര്* ഏറെ പ്രതീക്ഷയോടെ കാത്തിരിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രമാണ് ഐ. വിഷ്വല്* ഇഫ്ക്ട്*സിന്റെ പുതുകാല വേഗവും പലരൂപഭാവങ്ങളിലേക്കുള്ള വിക്രമിന്റെ പകര്*ന്നാട്ടവും അന്താരാഷ്ട്രനിലവാരത്തിലുള്ള അവതരണവുമാണ് ഐ എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലേക്കുള്ള ആകര്*ഷണം. മിസ്റ്റര്* തമിഴ്*നാട് ലിങ്കേശന്* ആണ് വിക്രമിന്റെ കഥാപാത്രം.

ഇന്തോ ചൈനീസ് ആയോധന വേഗങ്ങളുടെ സമന്വയമാണ് ആക്ഷന്* സീക്വന്*സുകളും ഗാനനൃത്തരംഗങ്ങളും. പീറ്റര്* മിംഗിന്റെ നേതൃത്വത്തിലാണ് ആക്ഷന്* കൊറിയോഗ്രഫി ഒരുക്കിയിരിക്കുന്നത്. പി സി ശ്രീരാമാണ് ക്യാമറ. ലോകത്തെ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച ടെക്*നീഷ്യന്*മാരുടെ പിന്തുണയിലാണ് ഷങ്കര്* ചിത്രമൊരുക്കിയിരിക്കുന്നത്. 185 കോടിയെന്ന കൂറ്റന്* മുടക്കുമുതലിലാണ് സിനിമ.

ഉപന്* പട്ടേല്* പ്രധാനവില്ലനായും സുരേഷ് ഗോപി,രാംകുമാര്* ഗണേഷന്*, സന്താനം എന്നിവര്* കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളായുമുണ്ട്. വി ശ്രീനിവാസമോഹനാണ് ഐയുടെ വിഷ്വല്* ഇഫക്ട്*സിന് നേതൃത്വം നല്*കിയിരിക്കുന്നത്. അന്യന് ശേഷം വിക്രമും ഷങ്കറും ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രമെന്ന പ്രത്യേകതയും ഐക്കുണ്ട്. അയ്യായിരം സ്*ക്രീനുകളിലായി ഇന്ത്യന്* സിനിമയിലെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ റിലീസായി ആഗോളറിലീസിനാണ് ഓസ്*കാര്* തയ്യാറെടുക്കുന്നത്.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> mooperippo evida? enthavaa parupaadi? 
> film production onnumille?
> pazhaya audio cassettinte fron cover ormavarunnu. 
> kappada meeshayum, vella veshtiyum, oru circle nte ullil ahdhehathinte chirikkunna padavum.


eppozhum avide association member aanu....innalu jayalalithaye jayilil adachappo cinemakar evideyo oru divasam kuthi irunnille....annu avide undayirunnu....annu malayalam news channel charcha yilum vannu......aa meesa ippozhum undu :Giveup: .....padangal cheyyunnundo ennu ariyilla...

----------


## sha



----------


## sha



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Suninte kaaryamok pinne parayano....aayirakanakinu kodikal aayirikum avanmarde kayyil....!Kallapanam kure undaakiyitille....


Yes.......blackmoney ku ethire shankar Sivaji eduthu....enittu Sun te blackmoney upayogichu adutha padam Enthiran eduthu....vazhve mayam  :Laughing:

----------


## Perumthachan

> eppozhum avide association member aanu....innalu jayalalithaye jayilil adachappo cinemakar evideyo oru divasam kuthi irunnille....annu avide undayirunnu....annu malayalam news channel charcha yilum vannu......aa meesa ippozhum undu.....padangal cheyyunnundo ennu ariyilla...


brahmaandam ennathu aadyam feel cheythathu mooperude padangalilaa.... 
enthavaarunnu!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Yes.......blackmoney ku ethire shankar Sivaji eduthu....enittu Sun te blackmoney upayogichu adutha padam Enthiran eduthu....vazhve mayam


Athok athraye ullu...Kayyookullavan kaaryakaaran....Jayalalithayum aapilaayallo....Sun TV Tamil maalai..... :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

Will "I" release for Pongal?

After a long delay in post production works and distribution
deals, Shankar's magnum opus "I" is gearing up for the
grand Pongal release. However, the team is now facing a
new legal trouble, which might delay the movie's release by
3 weeks.
Legal Trouble
Aascar Ravichandran had an uncleared debt with Pixar
Studios. In order to get the payment, Pixar Studios have
legally moved to Chennai High Court to get the settlement.
On hearing the plea, the High Court has issued a three week
interim stay order for the film. Further, the court has also
ordered Aascar Films to settle the dues before January 30.
Aascar is Confident
In response to the new legal issue, Aascar has replied to
media that things will be sorted out in few hours and the
movie will be released for Pongal as planned.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## jobsp90



----------


## jobsp90



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kunjumon



----------


## K K R

> 


Appo aa cooling glass.clean shaven manushyan aara

----------


## BangaloreaN

Stay on release until January 30 by Madraa High Court.

----------


## Viru

> ithu chumaa aalee patikan oroo news ...LINGA KAththi elam egane tanee...Trad mark ayi poyi athuu ...Online booking takarthiyayi nadakunnu


Lingake enthe issue undairunu?Kaththike okke real ayite nadanatha

releasinte thalenne theater okke adiche pottichirunu

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## kunjumon

> Appo aa cooling glass.clean shaven manushyan aara


shivettan.....

----------


## wayanadan

* 14nu varille...... iniyum vazhi mudakkaanaayi vere eathenkilum media varumo*   :Angry:

----------


## jobsp90

CHumma ithokke oro adavu alle..... ippo parayum release postpone cheythu ennu... ini jan  14thinu 2 divasam munne parayum " 14 the thanne release cheyum ennu".....

----------


## SAM369

ABO.., #GopalaGopala
‏@AndhraBoxOffice
Shankar's #I Bookings Now open in Select Theatres of Anchal, Chennai, Kozikode, Salem & Trivandrum #Tamil

#Telugu in Sec'bad. #Jan14

----------


## SAM369



----------


## SAM369



----------


## SAM369



----------


## GaniThalapathi

* Madras high court stays release of Vikram-starrer 'I'* 

* CHENNAI: The Madras high court on Thursday stayed the release of multi-crore film 'I', dealing a big blow to Tamil film industry which is still to recover from the commercial failure of Rajinikanth-starrer 'Lingaa'.'I', featuring Vikram and Amy Jackson and directed by Shankar, was scheduled for release on the Pongal day, January 15.Justice R Mahadevan granted the interim injunction, restraining Aascar Films Private Limited, its directors V Ravichandran and D Ramesh Babu, besides Reliance Mediaworks Ltd, from releasing the film till January 30.The producers, distributors, film laboratories and digital projection services are "hereby restrained by an order of interim injunction till January 30, 2015 from releasing the movie in theatres all over the country, and in any country outside India. In the meanwhile, applicant (Picutrehouse) is directed to initiate arbitration proceedings," the judge said. The judge was passing orders on an application filed byPicturehouse Media Limited, Chetpet, claiming non-performance of commercial and financial agreements between it and Aascar Films. It wanted the matter to be settled by arbitration.While restraining all concerned from releasing the film in any format till January 30, Justice Mahadevan asked the litigating parties to settle the issue by arbitration in the meanwhile.He issued notices to the producers and directed them to file their response by then.* 


http://m.timesofindia.com/entertainm...w/45812073.cms

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ABO.., #GopalaGopala
> ‏@AndhraBoxOffice
> Shankar's #I Bookings Now open in Select Theatres of Anchal, Chennai, Kozikode, Salem & Trivandrum #Tamil
> 
> #Telugu in Sec'bad. #Jan14


Kozhikode  :Band:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Appo aa cooling glass.clean shaven manushyan aara


Athano ini ramkumar ganesan.....prabhu nte chettan

----------


## Jishnu Anand

release postpone cheythennu kairaliyil scroll kanikkunundallo..........

----------


## kannur Raja

I ude release Jan 30 vare court stay chaythu ennu kettallo....!

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Kozhikode


Malprm Masss :Band:  :Band:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Posterilo teaserilo trailerilo promotions lo making videoyilo onnum illathathu SG mathram.......ithil promotions pulli nerathe illa ennu paranjittundu....malayalam posteril polum illa....enthoottu suspence aanithu...

----------


## Free Thinker

Release postpone cheythu till january 30.

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Release postpone cheythu till january 30.


Illaaaa... Problem Ok Eppol Solve Aavum...  :Giveup:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Illaaaa... Problem Ok Eppol Solve Aavum...


Ho.....digit illatha machante oru post kandu....ini chathalum vendoola  :Laughing:

----------


## wayanadan

> Release postpone cheythu till january 30.


*prashanagl thernnu ennalel oscar rama chandran paranjathu*

----------


## Kashinathan

Rels postpone cheytho.problem solve aakumo

----------


## kannur Raja

* I RELEASE DATE POSTPONED* 

(8 Jan)

Vikram's I movie releasing date postponed. Read more here...Its a shocking news to all Chiyaan Vikram fans. Director Shankar's magnum opus 'I' movie's releasing date has been postponed. Fusion of Shankar's magical direction, Vikram's dedication, Amy Jackson beauty, AR Rahman's mesmerizing music, PC Shreeram's mind blowing cinematography, is the 'I' movie. Earlier it was slated that, 'I' will hit the theaters worldwide on 14 January as a Pongal treat. Many celebrities and millions of people were eagerly awaiting for this flick.

Now, there is a twist in the tale. The movie has been postponed by for next 3 weeks. Popular production banner, Picture Media Works has filed a case against Ascar Ravichandran to block the release of 'I'. The case unravels as Ascar Ravichandran has to settle the debt which he received from Picture Media Works and they demanded to block the release of 'I' . This case came into picture today and after scrutinizing the case, Chennai High Court has given an interim ban for 'I' for about 3 weeks and also to repay back the amount before January 30.

The twist in the tale of 'I' movie has the whole Kollywood film industry in shock. Releasing of 'I' movie as a Pongal gift remains as a question mark now? This twist will be definitely be a plus point for the movies Aambala and Darling which are also releasing for this Pongal.

Stay locked to this space we will bring you more updates on Vikram's 'I'.

----------


## kandahassan

:Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

> Posterilo teaserilo trailerilo promotions lo making videoyilo onnum illathathu SG mathram.......ithil promotions pulli nerathe illa ennu paranjittundu....malayalam posteril polum illa....enthoottu suspence aanithu...


Padatil illa ennataanu suspense

----------


## Kashinathan

Daivame veendum rels maatumo.oru tamil film kanan ithra wait cheyunathe aadyamane.jilla kanan wait cheythu only because of lalettan

----------


## kandahassan

> Padatil illa ennataanu suspense


chittoor gopiye theneecha pothinjirikkunnathaayi kaanikkunund but powerstar sreenivasane otta sceneil polum kaanikunilla...
angeraayirikkum hero ... vikram villan ... suresh gopi & santhanam comedy role  :Ahupinne:

----------


## wayanadan

*ഐയുടെ റിലീസിന് മദ്രാസ് ഹൈക്കോടതിയുടെ വിലക്ക്*. 

Read more>>http://goo.gl/SjjLbG

----------


## kandahassan

ithokke innu raathri kondu pariharikkum ...ithu kondu padathinu veendum hype & promotion koodi  :Yahoo:

----------


## wayanadan

*pani eduthavanamaarkku kodukkanullathu   koduthu prashnam theerkkaan nokku oscar annaaaa*

----------


## jobsp90

> ithokke innu raathri kondu pariharikkum ...ithu kondu padathinu veendum hype & promotion koodi


yes dats it.......

----------


## jobsp90

already fans ticket book cheythu kazhinnu chila sthalangalil...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

Problems Solved : 14th Is I Day

----------


## aneesh mohanan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L74dkXNQpQ

Vikram In Bigg Boss season 8 with salmaan........watch from 13.00

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
Correction - The company which has
brought a stay against #I is Picture
House Media Ltd, run by PVP Cinemas
and not Pixar.

----------


## Jo Johnson

Problem ok solved....! :Giveup: 

I is totally on 14th...! :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ഷങ്കർ-വിക്രം ടീമിന്റെ 'ഐ' എന്ന ബിഗ്ബജറ്റ്
തമിഴ് ചിത്രത്തിൽ മലയാളത്തിന്റെ ആക്ഷൻ
സൂപ്പർ സ്റ്റാർ സുരേഷ് ഗോപി വില്ലൻ
വേഷത്തിൽ എത്തുന്നുവെന്ന് നേരത്തെ, സുരേഷ്
ഗോപി തന്നെ വെളിപ്പെടുത്തിയ കാര്യമാണ്.
ചിത്രത്തിൽ താൻ ഒരു
ഡോക്ടറുടെ വേഷത്തിലാണ് എത്തുന്നത്
എന്നും സുരേഷ് ഗോപി പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നു.
എന്നാൽ
'ഐ'യുടെ ടീസറിലും ട്രെയിലറിലും സുരേഷ്
ഗോപിയെ കാണിച്ചിരുന്നില്ല. സുരേഷ്
ഗോപിയും ഷങ്കറും തമ്മിൽ ചില പ്രശ്നനങ്ങൾ
ഉണ്ടായെന്നും അതിനാൽ താരം അഭിനയിച്ച
ഭാഗങ്ങൾ എല്ലാം ചിത്രത്തിൽ നിന്ന്
വെട്ടിമാറ്റി എന്ന് വാർത്തകൾ പരന്നു. എന്നാൽ
കഴിഞ്ഞ
ദിവസം 'ഐ'യുടെ പ്രചാരണാർത്ഥം കേരളത്തിൽ
എത്തിയ വിക്രം പറഞ്ഞത് സുരേഷ്
ഗോപിയുടെ വേഷം ചിത്രത്തിൽ ഒരു സസ്പെൻസ്
ആണെന്നും അത് കൊണ്ടാണ്
ടീസറിലും ട്രെയിലറിലും അദ്ദേഹത്തെ
കാണിക്കാത്തത് എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നു.
ഒരു പ്രമുഖ മാസികയ്ക്ക് നൽകിയ അഭിമുഖത്തിൽ
'ഐ'യിൽ
തന്റെ കഥാപാത്രത്തെപ്പറ്റിയും ഷങ്കർ
തന്നെ ചിത്രത്തിനായി
സമീപിച്ചതിനെക്കുറിച്ചും സംസാരിക്കുന്നു..
ഷങ്കർ - വിക്രം ടീമിന്റെ 'ഐ' എന്ന ബിഗ് ബജറ്റ്
ചിത്രത്തിലും സുരേഷ്ഗോപിയുണ്ടല്ലോ?
എങ്ങനെ ആ ടീമിന്റെ ഭാഗമായി?
'ഐ'യിലെ എന്റെ കഥാപാത്രത്തിന് പ്രത്യേക
മറയും ഒതുക്കവും വേണം.
അത്തരം വേഷം ചെയ്യാൻ
പ്രാഗത്ഭ്യം തെളിയിച്ച നടന്മാർ
അവിടെയുണ്ട്. പക്ഷേ,
അത്തരം താരങ്ങളെ കാസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്താൽ
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ സസ്പെൻസ് പൊളിയും എന്ന്
ഭയന്നാണ് അവർ എന്നെ സമീപിച്ചത്. ഞാൻ
അഭിനയിച്ച ഏകലവ്യനോ..
കമ്മീഷണറോ ചിന്താമണി കൊലക്കേസോ..
ഷങ്കർ കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല. പക്ഷേ, അദ്ദേഹം ഇരുന്നു
കണ്ടത് 'കോടീശ്വരൻ' ആണ്. തമിഴിൽ നിന്ന്
ഓഫർകിട്ടിയപ്പോൾ
എന്റെ കണ്ടീഷനുകളെല്ലാം അവതരിപ്പിച്ചു.
എന്തായിരുന്നു ആ കണ്ടീഷനുകൾ?
ചിത്രത്തിൽ അഭിനയിക്കാം. പക്ഷേ,
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ പ്രൊമോഷൻ വർക്കുകൾ,
നൂറാം ദിവസ ആഘോഷം എന്നിവയിൽ ഞാൻ
പങ്കെടുക്കില്ല. സിനിമയിൽ പുകവലിക്കില്ല,
മദ്യപിക്കില്ല. രാത്രി എട്ടു
മണിവരെ മാത്രമേ വർക്ക് ചെയ്യൂ
എന്നെല്ലാം കണ്ടീഷൻ വച്ചു. അത് അവർ
അംഗീകരിച്ചു. പക്ഷേ, ചിത്രത്തിൽ സിഗരറ്റ്
വലിക്കേണ്ടിവന്നു.
നിസ്സഹകരണം കാരണം 'ഐ' എന്ന
ചിത്രത്തിലെ സീനുകളിൽ നിന്ന് സുരേഷ്
ഗോപിയെ ഷങ്കർ കട്ട് ചെയ്തു
എന്നൊക്കെ വാർത്തയുണ്ടായിരുന്നു?
അതെല്ലാം സിനിമയ്ക്കു പുറത്തുള്ള ചില
കുശുമ്പന്മാരുടെ കഴപ്പ്. അവർ പറഞ്ഞു പരത്തുന്ന
ദുഷ്ടത്തരങ്ങളാണത്. ചിലർക്ക്
ഇതൊന്നും സഹിക്കില്ല. ഞങ്ങൾ
ഇപ്പോഴും നല്ല സുഹൃത്തുക്കളാണ്..
കടപ്പാട് : സ്റ്റാർ ആൻഡ് സ്റ്റൈൽ

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 


Suresh Gopi aara vikrathinte achano epozhum koode undaakaan..? :Doh:

----------


## GangsteR

> Problem ok solved....!
> 
> I is totally on 14th...!


aaru paranju

----------


## GangsteR

> Suresh Gopi aara vikrathinte achano epozhum koode undaakaan..?


athaanu suspence  :Yeye:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athaanu suspence


Kure neraayallo thudangiyitu....athaanu urumees.... :Laughing:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

പക്ഷേ, ചിത്രത്തിൽ സിഗരറ്റ്
വലിക്കേണ്ടിവന്നു.
നിസ്സഹകരണം കാരണം 'ഐ' എന്ന
ചിത്രത്തിലെ സീനുകളിൽ നിന്ന് സുരേഷ്
ഗോപിയെ ഷങ്കർ കട്ട് ചെയ്തു
എന്നൊക്കെ വാർത്തയുണ്ടായിരുന്നു?
അതെല്ലാം സിനിമയ്ക്കു പുറത്തുള്ള ചില
കുശുമ്പന്മാരുടെ കഴപ്പ്. അവർ പറഞ്ഞു പരത്തുന്ന
ദുഷ്ടത്തരങ്ങളാണത്. ചിലർക്ക്
ഇതൊന്നും സഹിക്കില്ല. ഞങ്ങൾ
ഇപ്പോഴും നല്ല സുഹൃത്തുക്കളാണ്..

 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> പക്ഷേ, ചിത്രത്തിൽ സിഗരറ്റ്
> വലിക്കേണ്ടിവന്നു.
> നിസ്സഹകരണം കാരണം 'ഐ' എന്ന
> ചിത്രത്തിലെ സീനുകളിൽ നിന്ന് സുരേഷ്
> ഗോപിയെ ഷങ്കർ കട്ട് ചെയ്തു
> എന്നൊക്കെ വാർത്തയുണ്ടായിരുന്നു?
> അതെല്ലാം സിനിമയ്ക്കു പുറത്തുള്ള ചില
> കുശുമ്പന്മാരുടെ കഴപ്പ്. അവർ പറഞ്ഞു പരത്തുന്ന
> ദുഷ്ടത്തരങ്ങളാണത്. ചിലർക്ക്
> ...


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  Ithu ningalum note cheythalle.... :Laughing:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ഷങ്കർ-വിക്രം ടീമിന്റെ 'ഐ' എന്ന ബിഗ്ബജറ്റ്
> തമിഴ് ചിത്രത്തിൽ മലയാളത്തിന്റെ ആക്ഷൻ
> സൂപ്പർ സ്റ്റാർ സുരേഷ് ഗോപി വില്ലൻ
> വേഷത്തിൽ എത്തുന്നുവെന്ന് നേരത്തെ, സുരേഷ്
> ഗോപി തന്നെ വെളിപ്പെടുത്തിയ കാര്യമാണ്.
> ചിത്രത്തിൽ താൻ ഒരു
> ഡോക്ടറുടെ വേഷത്തിലാണ് എത്തുന്നത്
> എന്നും സുരേഷ് ഗോപി പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നു.
> എന്നാൽ
> ...


10/15 minute mathram.......picturinte okke valare important aaya suspense character aanu enkil...............Suresh gopikku kittunna ettavum valiya break aavum ee chithram............

malayalathil 2 hit kittunathinekkal gunam aavum Suresh gopikku Shankar movie kondu kittuka..........angine oru role aavumennu pratheekshikkam............

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram @25 enna pgme nalae ratri 7.30 ku manorama newsil..

----------


## Saathan

> Posterilo teaserilo trailerilo promotions lo making videoyilo onnum illathathu SG mathram.......ithil promotions pulli nerathe illa ennu paranjittundu....malayalam posteril polum illa....enthoottu suspence aanithu...





> Padatil illa ennataanu suspense


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 10/15 minute mathram.......picturinte okke valare important aaya suspense character aanu enkil...............Suresh gopikku kittunna ettavum valiya break aavum ee chithram............
> 
> malayalathil 2 hit kittunathinekkal gunam aavum Suresh gopikku Shankar movie kondu kittuka..........angine oru role aavumennu pratheekshikkam............


Angane oru role thanne aakum...But valiya break ok aakumo ennu kandariyanam.....!

----------


## GangsteR

> 10/15 minute mathram.......picturinte okke valare important aaya suspense character aanu enkil...............Suresh gopikku kittunna ettavum valiya break aavum ee chithram............
> 
> malayalathil 2 hit kittunathinekkal gunam aavum Suresh gopikku Shankar movie kondu kittuka..........angine oru role aavumennu pratheekshikkam............


tamilil chekkeran aakum uddesham

----------


## jeeva

ethinte title kandhittu cassanovayanu orma varunnathu....epic love story and vengence...

----------


## Madhavanunni

> ഷങ്കർ-വിക്രം ടീമിന്റെ 'ഐ' എന്ന ബിഗ്ബജറ്റ്
> തമിഴ് ചിത്രത്തിൽ മലയാളത്തിന്റെ ആക്ഷൻ
> സൂപ്പർ സ്റ്റാർ സുരേഷ് ഗോപി വില്ലൻ
> വേഷത്തിൽ എത്തുന്നുവെന്ന് നേരത്തെ, സുരേഷ്
> ഗോപി തന്നെ വെളിപ്പെടുത്തിയ കാര്യമാണ്.
> ചിത്രത്തിൽ താൻ ഒരു
> ഡോക്ടറുടെ വേഷത്തിലാണ് എത്തുന്നത്
> എന്നും സുരേഷ് ഗോപി പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നു.
> എന്നാൽ
> ...


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> tamilil chekkeran aakum uddesham


Pulli BJP  yodu okke adukkunnathinaal..................oru national colour aavumallo............cinemayil sradhikkapettal...............pinne eluppamalle ellarkkum.......thirichariyaan...........

----------


## Jo Johnson

> tamilil chekkeran aakum uddesham


Cigarette valikilla kallu kudikilla thok edukilla dance kalikilla ennok paranju angu chennechal mathi.... :Laughing:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Padatil illa ennataanu suspense



enkil thread eduthu OLM -il thattum.

----------


## Saathan

> @GangsteR
> 
> Pookale video song out...Ellarem mention cheyyu 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2MV0QeB6yY


ee song aarum kandille....

----------


## Saathan

> enkil thread eduthu OLM -il thattum.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ee song aarum kandille....


Kandallo...raavile ithe pati discussionum undayirunnallo.....Hindi songs Tum todo na and tu chale are actually better than Tamil versions...! :Yes:

----------


## Saathan

> Kandallo...raavile ithe pati discussionum undayirunnallo.....Hindi songs Tum todo na and tu chale are actually better than Tamil versions...!


cant agree with this  :Nea:

----------


## kandahassan

> enkil thread eduthu OLM -il thattum.


enkil gangster  :Vandivittu: 

chathiyan chanthu chekavan  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ee song aarum kandille....


nalla song.......

sankar mahadevan aano?  singer  athu pole undallo..........

music  sankar padiya oru pattinte similarity undallo..............

----------


## Saathan

> nalla song.......
> 
> sankar mahadevan aano?  singer  athu pole undallo..........
> 
> music  sankar padiya oru pattinte similarity undallo..............


Arijit singh anu  :Good:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Malprm Masss


 :Yawn: ........

----------


## jeeva

> ........


Innu 2 kozhikodu karikale trainill vachu kandhu....kozhikodokke ippol western culter analle :Heat:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Innu 2 kozhikodu karikale trainill vachu kandhu....kozhikodokke ippol western culter analle


Purogamichu Poyi ,

----------


## Jo Johnson

> cant agree with this


Randum kidu thanne....But Hindi version kurachu koodi kooduthal ishtapetu....Moodinu apt aaya music....!Matethil oru normal romance love feele verunnullu....Hindi but anganeyalla....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Innu 2 kozhikodu karikale trainill vachu kandhu....kozhikodokke ippol western culter analle


Avar CLTil ninnum Bangalorelek povukayaayirikum....! :Yes:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Pritjviraj ok ingane aayirunnenkil innu malayala cinemayile Youngest Superstar aayi vilasendathaayirunnu...haa paranjit kaaryamilla...!


pritvi yum vikrathe pole aanennaa thoniyittullath... athrakku anyaaya vinayam kaanikkilla ennu mathram..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> pritvi yum vikrathe pole aanennaa thoniyittullath... athrakku anyaaya vinayam kaanikkilla ennu mathram..


Ente pallee...Ninak anganeyum thonniyo..? :Vandivittu:

----------


## kandahassan

> pritvi yum vikrathe pole aanennaa thoniyittullath... athrakku anyaaya vinayam kaanikkilla ennu mathram..


but vinayan is like Shankar in film making , technologivcal way  :Band:

----------


## anupkerb1

> pritvi yum vikrathe pole aanennaa thoniyittullath... athrakku anyaaya vinayam kaanikkilla ennu mathram..


Chicken adichum gym poyi muscle urrutan matree aa dedctn kandituloo...patinii kidanuu kanditilaaaaaaa

----------


## Jo Johnson

Iyude Kerala BO prospectsne pati oru final vilayiruthal...?@Tinju.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## anupkerb1

> but vinayan is like Shankar in film making , technologivcal way


Shankar alee Vinayane polee.... :Vedi:

----------


## Indhuchoodan007

http://www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bi...Id=3&BV_ID=@@@


Ithum thadanjo??

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ente pallee...Ninak anganeyum thonniyo..?


pritvi valare nalla character aanennanu ith vare ulla arivu

----------


## kandahassan

> Shankar alee Vinayane polee....


no

Shankar > ss mouli > vinayan > rajkumar hirani > maniratnam  :Yes:

----------


## PokkiriRaja

http://m.asianetnews.tv/enews/article/21667_I-Release

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 225 screen release - first day 4 crore pakka


pandu kure per undaayirunu ithokke kettaal karayaanum pichum peyum parayanum..  ippol teaser um poster um okke kandu muttidichu maalathil olichittundakum  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> pandu kure per undaayirunu ithokke kettaal karayaanum pichum peyum parayanum..  ippol teaser um poster um okke kandu muttidichu maalathil olichittundakum


4Cr is still a bit far stretched....!3Cr urapaanu....... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> pritvi valare nalla character aanennanu ith vare ulla arivu


Athukondaanu aavashyamillaathe verup sambaadhichath......!Ipol nannaayitund... :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

205 theateril irangiya casanovaa first day keralathil ninnum 2.5 kodi nedi.....ithinu casanovayekkal hype + casanovayekkal theatre count + casanovayekkal
show count und ....also ticket price now bigger than that time + multiplex screens collection...ellam koodi 3.5 - 4 crore pakka sure aanu  :Yahoo:

----------


## Viru

> 205 theateril irangiya casanovaa first day keralathil ninnum 2.5 kodi nedi.....ithinu casanovayekkal hype + casanovayekkal theatre count + casanovayekkal
> show count und ....also ticket price now bigger than that time + multiplex screens collection...ellam koodi 3.5 - 4 crore pakka sure aanu


Casanovayude gathi varathe irunal mathi

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 205 theateril irangiya casanovaa first day keralathil ninnum 2.5 kodi nedi.....ithinu casanovayekkal hype + casanovayekkal theatre count + casanovayekkal
> show count und ....also ticket price now bigger than that time + multiplex screens collection...ellam koodi 3.5 - 4 crore pakka sure aanu


Cassi onnum athra nediyitilla....Jilla aanu ipol ulla opening day record...2.64Cr.....Athe ticket rate thanne aanu ipozhum ullath....So Jillayekal hype and wom vachu 3Cr+ sure aanennu parayaam.....3.5Cr ok chance und.....!

4Cr ethiyaal van sambhavam aakum.... :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Iyude Kerala BO prospectsne pati oru final vilayiruthal...?@Tinju....


1st day 3-4cr
weekend 8-10cr
1 week 13-16cr 

kopp... oru pidiyum kittunnilla...  
ithevide chennu avasanikkum.. 25cr+ total

pinne wom mosham aayaal kurach kurayum  :Adhupinne:

----------


## PokkiriRaja

An update from producer Aascar Ravichandran... 

“All issues will be sorted out within an hour and the film will be released as planned”.

----------


## ITV

> Suresh Gopi aara vikrathinte achano epozhum koode undaakaan..?


Alla SureshGopi matte Harry Potter cinemayile 1st partle villaine pole veroraalude thalayude backlaanu ayaalde face
Athupole Vikraminte backil SureshGopi

Frontil Vikram Backil Suresh Annan
Frontil Vikram Backil Suresh Annan

Athingane maaatti maatti kaanikkum

Climaxil avar verpiriyukayaanu suhruthukkale verpiriyukayaanu

Pakshe athu nadakkunnilla nayika odi

Nayika Vikram
Vikram Nayika
Nayika Suresh Annan
Suresh Annan Nayika

Oduvil aa lovenu munnil thottu Suresh Annan marunnadikkum, Appol Vikram pazhaya kolathilaakum

Prekshante thalayil oru kili sound kelkum appol "I"(Dolby Atmosil nalla effectil kelkam)

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 1st day 3-4cr
> weekend 8-10cr
> 1 week 13-16cr 
> 
> kopp... oru pidiyum kittunnilla...  
> ithevide chennu avasanikkum.. 25cr+ total
> 
> pinne wom mosham aayaal kurach kurayum


Ente prediction....With Gud-Kidu Wom...

3.25Cr opening day
10.2Cr from extended opening weekend 5 days
14.75Cr from extended opening week 9 days

 :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

Chila Van Comedies Ok Undallooo Threadil... Hmmm... Nadakkattee...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Chila Van Comedies Ok Undallooo Threadil... Hmmm... Nadakkattee...


 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 

Any predictions..? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Mayavi 369

:Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Saathan

> Randum kidu thanne....But Hindi version kurachu koodi kooduthal ishtapetu....Moodinu apt aaya music....!Matethil oru normal romance love feele verunnullu....Hindi but anganeyalla....


Tamil version kurachum koodi sad anu...

----------


## ABE

> Iyude Kerala BO prospectsne pati oru final vilayiruthal...?@Tinju....





> 4Cr is still a bit far stretched....!3Cr urapaanu.......





> 205 theateril irangiya casanovaa first day keralathil ninnum 2.5 kodi nedi.....ithinu casanovayekkal hype + casanovayekkal theatre count + casanovayekkal
> show count und ....also ticket price now bigger than that time + multiplex screens collection...ellam koodi 3.5 - 4 crore pakka sure aanu


First day 2.75-3.25.........strech cheiythaal max 3.5Cr......But saturday sunday vaarum.. no doubt. Oru 9+ cr. pradeekshikkaam ithenkilum distributerkku labham akatte

----------


## Gopikrishnan

release confirm ayo??

----------


## loudspeaker

reservation started at clt apsara ...ticketnew.com

----------


## frincekjoseph

Suresh Gopi thanneyaano Villan?

atho filmil illee? oru posterilum kanannilla?

Ini Sureshgopiyaano hereo? Valla suspense aano?

----------


## KulFy

> release confirm ayo??


14Th....13th overseas

----------


## Nithz

‪#‎I‬ financial matter settled with ‪#‎PVP‬ yesterday night, all clear for its release on 14th Jan. Today ‪#‎Aascar‬ inform the court & court has to lift the stay order..

Thanks Ex.CM ‪#‎Jayalalitha‬ Mam - :)

----------


## ikka

No update in PVR yet!!!

----------


## GangsteR

> 14Th....13th overseas


nalloru title para macha

----------


## GangsteR

> ‪#‎I‬ financial matter settled with ‪#‎PVP‬ yesterday night, all clear for its release on 14th Jan. Today ‪#‎Aascar‬ inform the court & court has to lift the stay order..
> 
> Thanks Ex.CM ‪#‎Jayalalitha‬ Mam - :)


ammachi veendum rockz  :Band:

----------


## xeon

> Casanovayude gathi varathe irunal mathi



Athenthayalum Illa

----------


## anupkerb1

> No update in PVR yet!!!


Enii  court ban lift cheyathe online start akilaaa

----------


## KulFy

> nalloru title para macha


The Visual Agitate Of Love & Hatred Fires Up From 14th

----------


## Rayamanikyam

*Reservation started at TVM Anjali yesterday.....*

----------


## GangsteR

> The Visual Agitate Of Love & Hatred Fires Up From 14th


 :Band: .....evidunnu opikunnu

----------


## GangsteR

> *Reservation started at TVM Anjali yesterday.....*


14th ulla shows ellaam innalae tannae full aayi

----------


## kandahassan

13 : 00 onwards vikram  :Yahoo:

----------


## kandahassan

> The Visual Agitate Of Love & Hatred Fires Up From 14th


kulpy puli aanu ketta verum puliyalla oru kazhutha puli  :Ho:  :Ho:

----------


## GangsteR

Aascar Ravichandran confirms I release on January 14th

After a petition filed by Picturehouse Media Private Limited,
Chetpet, claiming non-repayment of loan taken by Aascar
Ravichandran for I, Madras High Court passed an interim
injunction against the film’s release worlwide. Justice
Mahadevan also gave time for Aascars till January 30th to
respond to the notice.
Meanwhile, Aascar Ravichandran has confirmed that the
loan will be paid soon and film will release as planned on
January 14th worldwide. The interim ban is also likely to be
revoked soon. The bookings have already started in few
screens across Tamil Nadu. Full-fledged bookings will open
tonight or tomorrow once the court annuls the order.

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#I update -The legal issue between producer Aascar
Ravichandran & Picturehouse Media will b sorted out
amicably. On track 4 a Pongal release

----------


## GangsteR

Anganae pblms ellaam solve aayi...  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## RED DEVIL

> Anganae pblms ellaam solve aayi...


pinne fst day onum naked kanan okoola :Vandivittu:

----------


## frincekjoseph

*I Release Got Delayed On A Stay By HC*
The much awaiting Shankar’s 185 crore extravaganza movie; I will not be released on announced date; as the Madras High Court passed a stay on release of the movie till 30th January.

The decision was taken by the court on a petition filed by Picture House Company, accusing that the distribution house, Ascar Films didn’t carrier out the financial and commercial agreement properly.
The film, which was earlier announced to release on January 14th consists of heavily packed visual effects and the combination of Indo – Chinese stunt scenes  under the choreography of Peter Ming.
Vikram is doing the role of Lingeswan; a body builder in the film.


*Problem sarikku sove aayo? Release Undavumo on Jan 14???*

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Any predictions..?


First Week Kondu Thanne 14-15Cr Gross Vare Chance Undu... Life Time Over 20Cr... 
Anniyan Range Wom Ok Aanel Kerala 25Nu Mukalil Vare Povum... 
Centre Wise Prediction Aanel -- EKM First Week Kondu Thanne 1Cr Cover Cheyyum... 
Athu Pole Calicut First Week Kondu Thanne Single Screens 50Lakhsum Cover Cheyyan Chance Undu... Same As TVM... 

NB: Ithokke Nalla Wom Aanenkil Ulla Prediction Aanu... 
Wom Nallathallel Polum  First Week 10Cr Ok Varum Ennu Thanneya Thonnunnathu...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


enthuva adyathe sthalathinte peru? :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## wayanadan

* Suresh Gopi about 'I' -

'ഐ'യിലെ എന്*റെ കഥാപാത്രത്തിന് പ്രത്യേക
മറയും ഒതുക്കവും വേണം.അത്തരം വേഷം ചെയ്യാന്* പ്രാഗല്ഭ്യം തെളിയിച്ച നടന്മാര്* അവിടെയുണ്ട്. പക്ഷേ,
അത്തരം താരങ്ങളെ കാസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്താല്* ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ സസ്പെന്*സ് പൊളിയും എന്നു ഭയന്നാണ് അവര്* എന്നെ സമീപിച്ചത്.
ഞാന്* അഭിനയിച്ച ഏകലവ്യനോ കമ്മീഷണറോ ചിന്താമണി കൊലക്കേസോ ശങ്കര്* കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല. പക്ഷേ, അദ്ദേഹം ഇരുന്നു കണ്ടത് 'കോടീശ്വരന്*' ആണ്.  

തമിഴില്* നിന്ന് ഓഫര്* കിട്ടിയപ്പോ എന്*റെ കണ്ടീഷനുകളെല്ലാം അവതരിപ്പിച്ചു. ചിത്രത്തില്* അഭിനയിക്കാം. പക്ഷേ, ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ പ്രൊമോഷന്* വര്*ക്കുകള്*, നൂറാംദിവസ ആഘോഷം എന്നിവയില്* ഞാന്*
പങ്കെടുക്കില്ല. സിനിമയില്* പുകവലിക്കില്ല,മദ്യപിക്കില്ല.
രാത്രി എട്ടുമണിവരെ മാത്രമേ വര്*ക്ക് ചെയ്യൂഎന്നെല്ലാം കണ്ടീഷന്* വെച്ചു. അത് അവര്* അംഗീകരിച്ചു. പക്ഷേ, ചിത്രത്തില്* സിഗരറ്റ് വലിക്കേണ്ടിവന്നു.
നിസ്സഹകരണം കാരണം 'ഐ' എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലെ സീനുകളില്* നിന്ന് സുരേഷ്ഗോപിയെ ശങ്കര്* കട്ട്ചെയ്തു
എന്നൊക്കെ വാര്*ത്തയുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. അതെല്ലാം സിനിമയ്ക്കു പുറത്തുള്ള ചില കുശുമ്പന്മാരുടെ പ്രചരണം ആണ്. അവര്* പറഞ്ഞുപരത്തുന്ന ദുഷ്ടത്തരങ്ങളാണത്. ചിലര്*ക്ക് ഇതൊന്നും സഹിക്കില്ല. ഞങ്ങള്* ഇപ്പോഴും നല്ല സുഹൃത്തുക്കളാണ്*

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> * Suresh Gopi about 'I' -'ഐ'യിലെ എന്*റെ കഥാപാത്രത്തിന് പ്രത്യേകമറയും ഒതുക്കവും വേണം.അത്തരം വേഷം ചെയ്യാന്* പ്രാഗല്ഭ്യം തെളിയിച്ച നടന്മാര്* അവിടെയുണ്ട്. പക്ഷേ,അത്തരം താരങ്ങളെ കാസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്താല്* ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ സസ്പെന്*സ് പൊളിയും എന്നു ഭയന്നാണ് അവര്* എന്നെ സമീപിച്ചത്.ഞാന്* അഭിനയിച്ച ഏകലവ്യനോ കമ്മീഷണറോ ചിന്താമണി കൊലക്കേസോ ശങ്കര്* കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല. പക്ഷേ, അദ്ദേഹം ഇരുന്നു കണ്ടത് 'കോടീശ്വരന്*' ആണ്.  തമിഴില്* നിന്ന് ഓഫര്* കിട്ടിയപ്പോ എന്*റെ കണ്ടീഷനുകളെല്ലാം അവതരിപ്പിച്ചു. ചിത്രത്തില്* അഭിനയിക്കാം. പക്ഷേ, ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ പ്രൊമോഷന്* വര്*ക്കുകള്*, നൂറാംദിവസ ആഘോഷം എന്നിവയില്* ഞാന്*പങ്കെടുക്കില്ല. സിനിമയില്* പുകവലിക്കില്ല,മദ്യപിക്കില്ല.രാത്രി എട്ടുമണിവരെ മാത്രമേ വര്*ക്ക് ചെയ്യൂഎന്നെല്ലാം കണ്ടീഷന്* വെച്ചു. അത് അവര്* അംഗീകരിച്ചു. പക്ഷേ, ചിത്രത്തില്* സിഗരറ്റ് വലിക്കേണ്ടിവന്നു.നിസ്സഹകരണം കാരണം 'ഐ' എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലെ സീനുകളില്* നിന്ന് സുരേഷ്ഗോപിയെ ശങ്കര്* കട്ട്ചെയ്തുഎന്നൊക്കെ വാര്*ത്തയുണ്ടായിരുന്നു. അതെല്ലാം സിനിമയ്ക്കു പുറത്തുള്ള ചില കുശുമ്പന്മാരുടെ പ്രചരണം ആണ്. അവര്* പറഞ്ഞുപരത്തുന്ന ദുഷ്ടത്തരങ്ങളാണത്. ചിലര്*ക്ക് ഇതൊന്നും സഹിക്കില്ല. ഞങ്ങള്* ഇപ്പോഴും നല്ല സുഹൃത്തുക്കളാണ്*


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: ..........

----------


## wayanadan

> ..........


*shankarinu datum kondu  ellavarum  angottu chennu muttumpolaanu annantte oro nibandhanakal*   :Laughing:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> First day 2.75-3.25.........strech cheiythaal max 3.5Cr......But saturday sunday vaarum.. no doubt. Oru 9+ cr. pradeekshikkaam ithenkilum distributerkku labham akatte


ith lottery aanu

----------


## xeon

> * Suresh Gopi about 'I' -
> 
> 'ഐ'യിലെ എന്*റെ കഥാപാത്രത്തിന് പ്രത്യേക
> മറയും ഒതുക്കവും വേണം.അത്തരം വേഷം ചെയ്യാന്* പ്രാഗല്ഭ്യം തെളിയിച്ച നടന്മാര്* അവിടെയുണ്ട്. പക്ഷേ,
> അത്തരം താരങ്ങളെ കാസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്താല്* ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ സസ്പെന്*സ് പൊളിയും എന്നു ഭയന്നാണ് അവര്* എന്നെ സമീപിച്ചത്.
> ഞാന്* അഭിനയിച്ച ഏകലവ്യനോ കമ്മീഷണറോ ചിന്താമണി കൊലക്കേസോ ശങ്കര്* കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല. പക്ഷേ, അദ്ദേഹം ഇരുന്നു കണ്ടത് 'കോടീശ്വരന്*' ആണ്.  
> 
> തമിഴില്* നിന്ന് ഓഫര്* കിട്ടിയപ്പോ എന്*റെ കണ്ടീഷനുകളെല്ലാം അവതരിപ്പിച്ചു. ചിത്രത്തില്* അഭിനയിക്കാം. പക്ഷേ, ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ പ്രൊമോഷന്* വര്*ക്കുകള്*, നൂറാംദിവസ ആഘോഷം എന്നിവയില്* ഞാന്*
> പങ്കെടുക്കില്ല. സിനിമയില്* പുകവലിക്കില്ല,മദ്യപിക്കില്ല.
> ...

----------


## ALEXI

> * Suresh Gopi about 'I' -
> 
> 'ഐ'യിലെ എന്*റെ കഥാപാത്രത്തിന് പ്രത്യേക
> മറയും ഒതുക്കവും വേണം.അത്തരം വേഷം ചെയ്യാന്* പ്രാഗല്ഭ്യം തെളിയിച്ച നടന്മാര്* അവിടെയുണ്ട്. പക്ഷേ,
> അത്തരം താരങ്ങളെ കാസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്താല്* ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ സസ്പെന്*സ് പൊളിയും എന്നു ഭയന്നാണ് അവര്* എന്നെ സമീപിച്ചത്.
> ഞാന്* അഭിനയിച്ച ഏകലവ്യനോ കമ്മീഷണറോ ചിന്താമണി കൊലക്കേസോ ശങ്കര്* കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല. പക്ഷേ, അദ്ദേഹം ഇരുന്നു കണ്ടത് 'കോടീശ്വരന്*' ആണ്.  
> 
> തമിഴില്* നിന്ന് ഓഫര്* കിട്ടിയപ്പോ എന്*റെ കണ്ടീഷനുകളെല്ലാം അവതരിപ്പിച്ചു. ചിത്രത്തില്* അഭിനയിക്കാം. പക്ഷേ, ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ പ്രൊമോഷന്* വര്*ക്കുകള്*, നൂറാംദിവസ ആഘോഷം എന്നിവയില്* ഞാന്*
> പങ്കെടുക്കില്ല. സിനിമയില്* പുകവലിക്കില്ല,മദ്യപിക്കില്ല.
> ...



നിസ്സഹകരണം കാരണം 'ഐ' എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലെ സീനുകളില്* നിന്ന് സുരേഷ്*ഗോപിയെ ശങ്കര്* കട്ട്*ചെയ്തു എന്നൊക്കെ വാര്*ത്തയുണ്ടായിരുന്നു?
*അതെല്ലാം സിനിമയ്ക്കു പുറത്തുള്ള ചില കുശുമ്പന്മാരുടെ കഴപ്പ്*. അവര്* പറഞ്ഞുപരത്തുന്ന ദുഷ്ടത്തരങ്ങളാണത്. ചിലര്*ക്ക് ഇതൊന്നും സഹിക്കില്ല. ഞങ്ങള്* ഇപ്പോഴും നല്ല സുഹൃത്തുക്കളാണ്.

http://www.mathrubhumi.com/movies/st..._style/513455/

 :Laughing:

----------


## ACME

> * Suresh Gopi about 'I' -
> 
> 'ഐ'യിലെ എന്*റെ കഥാപാത്രത്തിന് പ്രത്യേക
> മറയും ഒതുക്കവും വേണം.അത്തരം വേഷം ചെയ്യാന്* പ്രാഗല്ഭ്യം തെളിയിച്ച നടന്മാര്* അവിടെയുണ്ട്. പക്ഷേ,
> അത്തരം താരങ്ങളെ കാസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്താല്* ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ സസ്പെന്*സ് പൊളിയും എന്നു ഭയന്നാണ് അവര്* എന്നെ സമീപിച്ചത്.
> ഞാന്* അഭിനയിച്ച ഏകലവ്യനോ കമ്മീഷണറോ ചിന്താമണി കൊലക്കേസോ ശങ്കര്* കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല. പക്ഷേ, അദ്ദേഹം ഇരുന്നു കണ്ടത് 'കോടീശ്വരന്*' ആണ്.  
> 
> തമിഴില്* നിന്ന് ഓഫര്* കിട്ടിയപ്പോ എന്*റെ കണ്ടീഷനുകളെല്ലാം അവതരിപ്പിച്ചു. ചിത്രത്തില്* അഭിനയിക്കാം. പക്ഷേ, ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ പ്രൊമോഷന്* വര്*ക്കുകള്*, നൂറാംദിവസ ആഘോഷം എന്നിവയില്* ഞാന്*
> പങ്കെടുക്കില്ല. സിനിമയില്* പുകവലിക്കില്ല,മദ്യപിക്കില്ല.
> ...


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: 
pinne enthina ingeru condition vechath  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## wayanadan

> pinne enthina ingeru condition vechath


*oru vazhikku pokayalle irikkatte ennu karuthi kaanum

malayalathil eechaye aatiiyirippaa ennittum  vidunnathinu oru kanakkumilla*

----------


## aneesh mohanan

ella padathilum malayalam actorsne cast cheyyunna erpadu shankar ithode nirthi kanum

----------


## Jo Johnson

> pinne enthina ingeru condition vechath


Gopi:-But cinemayil cigarette valikendi vannu...

Interviewer:- Oh....athu pinne valiya cinemayalle....Haa ethayalum agreement paranjapole madhyapaana scene cheyyendi vannillallo...

Gopi:- Onno rando sceneil cheruthaayi oru small undaayirunno ennoru doubt.... :Ahupinne:  :Dntknw: 

Interviewer:- Athu sheri.....Haa ethaayalum 8 vare alle Sir shootingnu anuvathichullu....

Gopi:- Yes.....aa kaaryathil ente agreement avar paalichu....But agreementil raathri 8 ennath ezhuthaan vitu poyirunnu..... :Komali: 

Interviewer:- Eneechu podoo.... :Doh: 

 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> First Week Kondu Thanne 14-15Cr Gross Vare Chance Undu... Life Time Over 20Cr... 
> Anniyan Range Wom Ok Aanel Kerala 25Nu Mukalil Vare Povum... 
> Centre Wise Prediction Aanel -- EKM First Week Kondu Thanne 1Cr Cover Cheyyum... 
> Athu Pole Calicut First Week Kondu Thanne Single Screens 50Lakhsum Cover Cheyyan Chance Undu... Same As TVM... 
> 
> NB: Ithokke Nalla Wom Aanenkil Ulla Prediction Aanu... 
> Wom Nallathallel Polum  First Week 10Cr Ok Varum Ennu Thanneya Thonnunnathu...


Yes WOM just ok-avg aanenkil polum 10Cr extended 1st weekil kadakendathaanu.....

----------


## xeon

condition 1 )  cigarette venel valikkam pakshe puka vidilla
              2 ) Tamil cinemayanu pakshe malayalam dialouge venam
              3) Minimum randu shit engilum venam
              4) thokku must. Dr aanelum seri aaranelum seri Stethoscope illelum thokku venam

----------


## xeon

Superstar Mohanlal, megastar Mammootty, Condition Star Suresh Gopi

----------


## wayanadan

> Superstar Mohanlal, megastar Mammootty, Condition Star Suresh Gopi


*tittle kollaam*

----------


## anupkerb1

1. Thiruvananthapuram - SreeKaleswary 
2  Thiruvananthapuram - Ajantha 
3  Thiruvananthapuram - Anjali
4  Thiruvananthapuram – New
5  Thiruvananthapuram- Kairali
6 Ernakulam - Kavitha
7 Ernakulam - Shenoys
8 Ernakulam - Saritha
9 Ernakulam - Cinemax 
10 Ernakulam - PVR 
11 Ernakulam - Q Cinema 
12 Ernakulam - PanCinemas 
13 Thrissur - GeorgettansRagam 
14 Thrissur - Girija
15 Thrissur - Kairali
16 Thrissur – sree
17 Kozhikode - Apsara
18 Kozhikode - Coronation
19 Kozhikode - Kairali 
20 Kozhikode - sree
21 Kozhikode - FilmCity 
22 Kollam - Aradhana
23 Kollam -Archana
24 Kollam - Prince
25 Kollam - Dhanya 
26 Kollam - Carnival 
27 Kottayam - Abhilash
28 Kottayam – Anaswara
29 Kottayam - Anand 
30 Alapuzha - Pankaj
31 Alapuzha - Seethas
32 Alapuzha – Veeriah
33 Palakkad - Priya
34 Palakkad - Priyadarshini
35 Palakkad - Sathya
36 Palakkad – SreeDeviDurga
37 Kannur - Kavitha
38 Kannur - Savitha
39 Kannur- Saritha
40 Attingal - Dreams
41 Attingal - Ganga
42 Attingal – Kaveri
43 Kaliyikkavila - SreeKaleshwari
44 Kaliyikkavila - SreeSaraswathy
45 Kaliyikkavila - ThameensMax
46 Padanthalumoodu – IMP
47 Nedumangad - Rani
48 Nedumangad – SreeSaraswathy
49 Nedumangad- Surya
50 Varkala - SR
51 Varkala – Vimala
52 Kadinamkulam - V TRACKS 
53 Kadinamkulam – Karthika
54 Anchal - VarshaMovies 
55 Anchal - ArchanaClassic 
56 Karunagapally - Khans 
57 Karunagapally - Krishna
58 Karunagapally - Tharangam 
59 Punalur - SreePadmanaba
60 Punalur - Ramraj 
61 Kottarakkara - Minerva
62 Kottarakkara - Venus
63 Puthur - Chellam
64 Sakthikulangara – Capithans
65 Cherthala - Kairali
66 Cherthala - Paradise
67 Harippad - Ashirwad
68 Eramallur - Saniya
69 Ezhupunna - Rekha 
70 Pathanamthitta - Aishwarya 
71 Pathanamthitta - Dhanya
72 Pathanamthitta - TrinityScreen 1
73 Adoor - Smitha
74 Mavellikkara - Prathiba
75 Mavellikkara - Santhosh
76 Changanassery - Abhinaya
77 Changanassery - Apsara
78 Pala - Universal
79 Pala - Jos
80 Mundakkayam - Mundakkayam
81 Kanjirappally - GrandOpera
82 Erattupetta - Metro 
83 Erattupetta - Surya
84 Kattapana - Aishwarya 
85 Kattapana - Sagara 
86 Adimali - Matha
87 Rajakumari – MarbazilEVM
88 Thodupuzha - Aishwarya
89 Thodupuzha - Daya
90 Thodupuzha - Vismaya
91 Muvattupuzha - Issacs
92 Muvattupuzha - Latha
93 Muvattupuzha - Vettukkatil
94 Muvattupuzha - Cine Point
95 Kothamangalam - Ann
96 Kothamangalam - Jawahar
97 Kothamangalam - Matha 
98 Perumbavur - EVM 1
99 Perumbavur - Lucky
100 ThalayolaParambu - Nice
101 ThalayolaParambu - Carnival 
102 Paravur - Chitranjali
103 Paravur - Prabhus
104 Kochi - Ajantha
105 Kochi - EVM
106 Koothattukulam - V Cinema 
107 Aluva - Zeenath
108 Aluva - Matha
109 Aluva-Madhurya
110 Angamali - Carnival
111 Chalakkudy - Ainikkal
112 Chalakkudy - Surabhi 1
113 Chalakudy -Surabhi 2
114 Chalakudy - D Cinemas
115 Irinjalakuda - Mass
116 Irinjalakuda - Sindhu
117 Kodakara CityCinemas
118 Kodungallur - SriKaleshwari1
119 Kodungallur - SriKaleshwari2
120 Kodungallur - Ashoka
121 Kanjani - Brahmakulam
122 Kanjani- Simla
123 Guruvayoor - Appas
124 Guruvayoor - DevakyCinemas 1
125 Kunnamkulam - Bhavana
126 Wadakkenchery - NewRagam
127 Wadakkenchery - Thalam
128 Peringottukara - Deva
129 Peringottukara- Little Deva
130 Mapranam - VArna
131 Shornur - Melam 
132 Shornur- Suma
133 Mannarkkad - Aradhana
134 Mannarkkad - Okaz
135 Mannarkkad - Prathiba
136 Cherpulassery - Grand
137 Cherpulassery - Plaza
138 Kozhinjampara - Kaumalaya
139 Kozhinjampara - Raviraj
140 Kozhinjampara - Vrindhavan
141 Kollenkode - Gauri
142 Kollenkode - Gayathri
143 Kollenkode - Thankaraj
144 Vadakkencherry - Aashirwad(KAM) 
145 Vadakkencherry - JayaBharath1
146 Vadakkencherry - JayaBharath2
146 Gulikadavu - Athulya
147 Perinthalmanna - Savitha
148 Perinthalmanna - Sangeetha [
149 Angadippuram - Central 1 
150 Angadippuram - Central 2 
151 Angadippuram - PreethiChitralaya
152 Manjeri - Kairali
153 Manjeri- Devaki
154 Malappuram - Padmam
155 Malappuram - Rachana
156 Kondotty - Kalpaka
157 Kottakkal - Leena 
158 Kottakkal - Sangeetha
159 Nilambur - Fairyland 1
160 Nilambur - Jyothi
161 Valanchery - Sreekumar
162 Valanchery - PopularMovies
163 Tirur - Anugraha
164 Tirur - ChitraSagar
165 Tirur - Khayam
167 Tanur - PVS Paradise
168 Tanur - PVS
169 Tanur - Priya 
170 Ponnani - Alankar 
171 Ponnani - Davison
172 Parappanangadi - Prayag
173 Vadakara - Keerthi
174 Vadakara – Mudra
175 Quilandi - Dwaraka
176 Quilandi - Krishna
177 Mukkam - Rose
178 Mukkam-Little Rose
179 Mukkam-Abilash
180 Mukkam-Annas
181 Bathery - CityRagam
182 Kalpatta - Jaithra
183 Kalpatta - Mahaveer
184 Mananthavadi - Jose
185 Mananthavadi - Veena
186 Iritty - Kalpana
187 Iritty - NewIndiaParadise
188 Thaliparambu - Classic
189 Thalassery - LibertyMovie House
190 Thalassery - LibertySuite
191 Thalassery -Libertylittleparedise
192 Thalassery -LibertyMini
193 Payyanur - Aradhana
194 Payyanur - Santhi
195 Kanhangad - Deepthi 1
196 Kanhangad - Deepthi 2
197 Kasargod - Sree Krishna
198 Kasargod – Krishna 
.
.
.

*Booking Started in Trivandrum ANjaly,Sree Kaliswari ,New ,Thameen ,Anchal- Archana,Calicut - APsara ,Thrissur - Kairali ,Sree* 



@Laleattan
@Don Mathew
@JabbaR
@kunjumon
@Kashinathan
@Jo Johnson
@KulFy
@PEACE THRU WAR
@chinju01
@tinjuJISHNU
@David Billa
@KRRISH2255
@AjinKrishna
@Balram
@TWIST @yodha007
@JIGSAW
@Mayavi 369
@MALABARI
@SUDHI
@kireedam
@abcdmachan
@mukkuvan
@JJK
@Chirakkal Sreehari
@MHP369
@Aattiprackel Jimmy
@Frankenstein
@K K R
@MVP
@maryland
@Brother
@ACHOOTTY
@ballu
@GaniThalapathi
@Gopikrishnan
@dipu10 @wayanadan
@Vigathakumaran
@kandahassan @xeon
@plk
@Shivettan
@Saathan
@SadumoN
@singam
@Spunky
@Viru
@Dylan
@ThaLaPathi
@Bunny
@National Star
@jawoose
@kumar
@Frankenstein
@Digambaran
@visakh r
@OxY
@kevin
@sherlock holmess
@Munaf ikka
@KHILADI
@baazigar89
@sethuramaiyer
@sreeoman
@Iyyer The Great
@firecrown
@Madhavanunni
@KingOfKings
@SAM369
@Iam RMU
@ULTIMATE STAR
@Paapi8thstd
@POKIRI
@Flackyz
@ITV
@michael
@loudspeaker
@rtrtrt
@saamy
@arunkp
@firecrown
@nmaks
@Jaisonjyothi
@sankarsanadh
@EK rules
@Nithz
@KeralaVarma
@Punchaaji
@josemon17
@PRINCE
@Deewana
@KoLLaM ShA
@amarnath
@avd
@iddivettu shamsu
@Ravi Tharagan
@solomon joseph
@BangaloreaN
@manuarjun
@bens
@STRANGER
@PaandyNaattu Thangam
@moviebuff
@Gafoorkadosth
@JabbaR
@TWIST
@LALIKKA
@RAM KOLLAM @Yuvaa
@Saaradhi
@anupkerb1 @Naradhan
@KARNAN
@NANBAN
@AslaN
@Karikamuri Shanmugan
@sarath k
@pammuty
@Agasthya13, @akshaycool, @arjunan, @Basil369, @BIGBrother, @Bilalikka Rules, @Bose hari, @ChalakudikaraN, @Chandakadu Vishwan, @classic, @Deewana@dingdong123, @dipu10, @Dr. sunny, @Dylan @gldnstar, @Hail, @Indhuchoodan007, @ITV, @Iyyer The Great, @izubair, @J Square, @Jo Johnson, @Josh, @kaani, @Karikamuri Shanmugan, @KARNAN, @Kashinathan, @Kingmaker, @KOBRA, @KulFy, @Lasser, @Loud speaker, @loudspeaker, @MalluSingh, @MANNADIAR, @Manoj, @manuarjun, @Mayavi 369, @Msplash9, @Naradhan, @narain, @Nischal Kumar, @Paashaanam Babu, @palakkadans, @praviatfk, @Ravi, @Ravi Tharagan, @Richard, @sadasivan, @saj123, @SAM369, @samsha22, @sethuramaiyer, @sibivincent, @singam, @sirius, @Spark, @Spartan, @THOMSON @KingOfKings @veecee @Merit@Karnan Mahadevan @Jo Johnson @chandru , @Santi , @sachin , @MalappuramMoosa , @Harry , @baadshahmian , @nettooran , @MHP369 , @anupkerb1 , @vishnugk88 , @nambiar , @kukudu , @Gafoorkadosth , @rambho , @JAWAN , @loudspeaker , @asish , @Free Thinker , @Mr.Cool , @wideeyes , @Jafo , @Spark , @san , @noonu , @amintvm , @krishnaranni , @Ultimatestar , @ZooZoo , @Naradhan @praviatfk @Observer @Flackyz @JAWAN @mmm @x-axis @wayanadan@BangaloreaN @Nischal Kumar @Free Thinker @Spark @Gafoorkadosth @THOMSON @krishnaranni @david john @sachin @wideeyes @KARNAN @Moviebuff369 @indi commandos @pnikhil007 @nambiar @baadshahmian @Kingmaker @dupe @JOYEL BAI @amintvm @ACHOOTTY @Identity @vivek achayan @Pakshmalakshan @yash@nettooran @ULTIMATE STAR @saamy @Shameer @moovybuf @Karikamuri Shanmugan @jaravind @AnWaR @michael @BIGBrother @mathayiis @kukudu @chandru@Abhinav @Vamban @vadakkan @kallan pavithran @vishnugk88 @Baazigar @Mr.Cool @Warlord @noonu @abcdmachan @Frankenstein @RJV @ajishhpm, @ajithsnair123 , @Chandakadu Vishwan , @Frankenstein , @guru , @Guruji , @Hari , @KEERIKKADAN JOSE , @Kingmaker , @Kochikaran , @LALIKKA , @Liverpool , @mallufan , @megan , @nryn , @Saaradhi, @sadasivan , @Shankarannan , @Shivan , @solomon joseph , @speedster , @The Extremist , @abhiramekm , @ALEXI , @alien , @anschikku , @Arackal Madhavanunni , @babichan, @Bahuleyan , @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan , @david john , @Don Mathew , @Drishyam , @Film Lover , @Identity , @Jaisonjyothi , @JJK , @josemon17 , @JOYEL BAI , @K K R , @kandahassan , @Lal Aradhakan , @Leader , @lolu , @MeoW , @MHP369 , @Moviebuff369 , @ParamasivaM , @PunchHaaji , @sha , @TWIST, @VadiVelu , @vivek achayan , @Abhinav , @adarshpp , @ajbryt , @Anoopknr846 , @AnWaR , @asuyalu , @B I L A L , @Baazigar , @ballu , @Boney , @chinju01 , @Chirakkal Sreehari , @dupe , @Hail , @JabbaR , @kallan pavithran , @kevin , @kiran , @MalluSingh , @melparambu , @moovybuf , @Munaf ikka, @NANBAN, @nanma, @nidhikutty , @Ottayaan , @persuader , @Reporter, @SadumoN , @The Megastar , @THOMSON , @Warlord , @yash, @Akbar Ali Khaan , @anwarkomath , @David Billa, @Hari Jith , @Irshu , @J Square , @Jishnu Anand , @nasrani , @pnikhil007 , @PRINCE, @RAM KOLLAM, @remil4remi , @sanu , @vadakkan , @veecee , @yathra @aslamrazac , @Lakkooran , @Robinhood , @Samachayan , @Wake up , @BOND , @KulFy , @CASANOVVA , @Karikamuri Shanmugan @yodha007 @Merit @Karnan Mahadevan @Jo Johnson @chandru , @Santi , @sachin , @MalappuramMoosa , @Harry , @baadshahmian , @nettooran , @MHP369 , @anupkerb1 , @vishnugk88 , @nambiar , @kukudu , @Gafoorkadosth , @rambho , @JAWAN , @loudspeaker , @asish , @Free Thinker , @Mr.Cool , @wideeyes , @Jafo , @Spark , @san , @noonu , @amintvm , @krishnaranni , @Ultimatestar , @ZooZoo , @Naradhan @praviatfk @Observer @Flackyz@JAWAN @mmm @x-axis @wayanadan @BangaloreaN @Nischal Kumar @Free Thinker @Spark @Gafoorkadosth @THOMSON @krishnaranni @david john @sachin@wideeyes @KARNAN @Moviebuff369 @indi commandos @pnikhil007 @nambiar @baadshahmian @Kingmaker @dupe @JOYEL BAI @amintvm @ACHOOTTY @Identity@vivek achayan @Pakshmalakshan @yash @nettooran @ULTIMATE STAR @saamy @Shameer @moovybuf @Karikamuri Shanmugan @jaravind @AnWaR @michael@BIGBrother @mathayiis @kukudu @chandru @Abhinav @Vamban @vadakkan @kallan pavithran @vishnugk88 @Baazigar @Mr.Cool @Warlord @noonu @abcdmachan@Frankenstein @RJV @ajishhpm, @ajithsnair123 , @Chandakadu Vishwan , @Frankenstein , @guru , @Guruji , @Hari , @KEERIKKADAN JOSE , @Kingmaker , @Kochikaran , @LALIKKA , @Liverpool , @mallufan , @megan , @nryn , @Saaradhi, @sadasivan , @Shankarannan , @Shivan , @solomon joseph , @speedster , @The Extremist , @abhiramekm , @ALEXI , @alien , @anschikku , @Arackal Madhavanunni , @babichan, @Bahuleyan , @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan , @david john , @Don Mathew , @Drishyam , @Film Lover , @Identity , @Jaisonjyothi , @JJK , @josemon17 , @JOYEL BAI , @K K R , @kandahassan , @Lal Aradhakan , @Leader , @lolu , @MeoW , @MHP369 , @Moviebuff369 , @ParamasivaM , @PunchHaaji , @sha , @TWIST, @VadiVelu , @vivek achayan , @Abhinav , @adarshpp , @ajbryt , @Anoopknr846 , @AnWaR , @asuyalu , @B I L A L , @Baazigar , @ballu , @Boney , @chinju01 , @Chirakkal Sreehari , @dupe , @Hail , @JabbaR , @kallan pavithran , @kevin , @kiran , @MalluSingh , @melparambu , @moovybuf , @Munaf ikka, @NANBAN, @nanma, @nidhikutty , @Ottayaan , @persuader , @Reporter, @SadumoN , @The Megastar , @THOMSON , @Warlord , @yash , @Akbar Ali Khaan , @anwarkomath , @David Billa, @Hari Jith , @Irshu , @J Square , @Jishnu Anand , @nasrani , @pnikhil007 , @PRINCE, @RAM KOLLAM, @remil4remi , @sanu , @vadakkan , @veecee , @yathra @aslamrazac , @Lakkooran , @Robinhood , @Samachayan , @Wake up , @BOND , @KulFy , @CASANOVVA , @Karikamuri Shanmugan , @KARNAN , @Viru @Naradhan, @solomon joseph, @wayanadan, @The Wolverine, @ULTIMATE STAR, @KaSsRottaRaN, @sirius, @KARNAN, @Chandakadu Vishwan, @Don Mathew, @TWIST, @muthalakunju, @PEACE THRU WAR, @AslaN, @KulFy, @sprint, @Spunky, @nidhikutty, @maryland, @PaRijAtHAM, @renjuus, @Namish, @ACME, @ghostrider999, @teegy, @AGNIDEVAN

----------


## KRRISH2255

Trivandrum Sreekaleeshwariyoooo... Athethu Theatre... Kaliyikyavila Sreekaleeshwari Aavum...

----------


## anupkerb1

> Trivandrum Sreekaleeshwariyoooo... Athethu Theatre... Kaliyikyavila Sreekaleeshwari Aavum...


AHHH aRKARIYAAA

----------


## Jo Johnson

:Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

small centersil vare 3-4 theaters aanallo......weekendode athinte aavashyam theerum ennaanu thonnunne.....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Trivandrum Sreekaleeshwariyoooo... Athethu Theatre... Kaliyikyavila Sreekaleeshwari Aavum...


Athupole Palakkad Sathya...? :Ahupinne:

----------


## anupkerb1

> small centersil vare 3-4 theaters aanallo......weekendode athinte aavashyam theerum ennaanu thonnunne.....!


wednesday release alee....2 days vendi chilapol elaa theartl kanumm

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Athupole Palakkad Sathya...?


Palakkad Sathya & Ramu Cine House Tamil Films Maathram Release Cheyyunna Theatres...

----------


## xeon

Kottarakara Special fanshow At 6 am morning  :Band:

----------


## MVP

enthaadaa ivide chilarkku gopi annanodu oru puchchammm ???   :Yendhada:

----------


## KRRISH2255

Kottayam Anand Kaanillaaa... Abhilash,Asha & Anashwara Aayrkkum... 
Dhanya & Remya Koode Undennananallo Paranje... 
Same In Changanassery... Abhinaya,Anu & Dhanya,Remya...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> wednesday release alee....2 days vendi chilapol elaa theartl kanumm


Wednesday Release Aaya Kondu Chilappol 5 Days Vare Chance Undu... Wed-Sun... Nalla Wom Aanel...

----------


## GangsteR

> * Suresh Gopi about 'I' -
> 
> 'ഐ'യിലെ എന്*റെ കഥാപാത്രത്തിന് പ്രത്യേക
> മറയും ഒതുക്കവും വേണം.അത്തരം വേഷം ചെയ്യാന്* പ്രാഗല്ഭ്യം തെളിയിച്ച നടന്മാര്* അവിടെയുണ്ട്. പക്ഷേ,
> അത്തരം താരങ്ങളെ കാസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്താല്* ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ സസ്പെന്*സ് പൊളിയും എന്നു ഭയന്നാണ് അവര്* എന്നെ സമീപിച്ചത്.
> ഞാന്* അഭിനയിച്ച ഏകലവ്യനോ കമ്മീഷണറോ ചിന്താമണി കൊലക്കേസോ ശങ്കര്* കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല. പക്ഷേ, അദ്ദേഹം ഇരുന്നു കണ്ടത് 'കോടീശ്വരന്*' ആണ്.  
> 
> തമിഴില്* നിന്ന് ഓഫര്* കിട്ടിയപ്പോ എന്*റെ കണ്ടീഷനുകളെല്ലാം അവതരിപ്പിച്ചു. ചിത്രത്തില്* അഭിനയിക്കാം. പക്ഷേ, ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ പ്രൊമോഷന്* വര്*ക്കുകള്*, നൂറാംദിവസ ആഘോഷം എന്നിവയില്* ഞാന്*
> പങ്കെടുക്കില്ല. സിനിമയില്* പുകവലിക്കില്ല,മദ്യപിക്കില്ല.
> ...


i*** aaradae... pulli entho valya sambavam enna swayam vicharam

----------


## Rayamanikyam

*Reservation started at TVM New Screen 1 Dolby Atmos.............njn ticket eduthu.....*

----------


## kandahassan

> i*** aaradae... pulli entho valya sambavam enna swayam vicharam


jaada party ........madyapikilla polum pinne dolphin baril entha angeru cheythe  :Angry:

----------


## GangsteR

> jaada party ........madyapikilla polum pinne dolphin baril entha angeru cheythe


aarkum vendatae kidanna ingerkokae pidichu date kodutha shankarnae paranjal mathi

----------


## GangsteR

Archana Kalpathi @ archanakalpathi 5m
Online bookings for #I #Ambala will be open in the
next one hr Darling will open by tonite The Pongal
race begins @ags_cinemas @bookmyshow

----------


## Rayamanikyam

> 1. Thiruvananthapuram - SreeKaleswary 
> 2  Thiruvananthapuram - Ajantha 
> 3  Thiruvananthapuram - Anjali
> 4  Thiruvananthapuram  New
> 5  Thiruvananthapuram- Kairali
> 6 Ernakulam - Kavitha
> 7 Ernakulam - Shenoys
> 8 Ernakulam - Saritha
> 9 Ernakulam - Cinemax 
> ...



Kaliyikkavila Sree Kaliswari anu not Trivandrum...........
*Pinne Vetturoad Harisreeyilum undu...reservation already started FDFS special show @ 6:00am*

----------


## GangsteR

Here Comes Super news ..Movie #I Problem is
sorted out internally. Aascar will re-apeal in court. It
is almost Confirmed for 14th Jan.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Kottayam Anand Kaanillaaa... Abhilash,Asha & Anashwara Aayrkkum... 
> Dhanya & Remya Koode Undennananallo Paranje... 
> Same In Changanassery... Abhinaya,Anu & Dhanya,Remya...


Abhilash,Asha and Anaswara aanenkil epol full aayennu chothichal mathi......Ammaathiri alle I hype... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Wednesday Release Aaya Kondu Chilappol 5 Days Vare Chance Undu... Wed-Sun... Nalla Wom Aanel...


Yes...athaanu oru pratheeksha.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Manorama news innu  7.30 ku vechu nokkuka

----------


## karthi007

booked for fdfs

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram parayunnu..25 kg 3 month kondu kurekkendi vannu..E
weight 9 Month thudarcha aayi Nila nirthuka aannullathu oru
Sramakaram aaya oru Theerumanam aayirunnu..E Cinima
kandu kazhiyumbol Ningalkku manasil aakum..Njagal Atra
matram kashta pettirunnu annu ..3 yr e cinimakku vendi
Maati vachu..e Time kondu 9 Movies anikk act cheyam
aayirunnu..Cinimakalude Number Incress cheyunnathil
alla..Cinimayude Quality aanu Njan Sradhikkunnathu
..Malayala Cinimakal kanarund..Eshtappettathu..Banglour
Days & 5 Sundharikal anniva aanu...E cinimakku vendi big
budget set thanne nirmichirunnu...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

Shankar’s magnum opus project ‘I’ was scheduled to be released on the 14th of January, 2015. But then came a degree of uncertainty over ‘I’s’ release since yesterday (8th January).

But when Behindwoods spoke to the makers of ‘I’, they clarified that “All problems pertaining to the release of ‘I’ have been sorted out now. We are expecting the official court order by 4 PM today (9th January). ‘I’ will release on the 14th of January as planned.”

----------


## xeon

> jaada party ........madyapikilla polum pinne dolphin baril entha angeru cheythe



anchal ninnano kaanunne

----------


## Jo Johnson

Kottayam Abhilash... :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## michael

waiting.........weeknd 10c kittumaayirikkum......extended weekend allae...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> waiting.........weeknd 10c kittumaayirikkum......extended weekend allae...


Ente prediction....With Gud-Kidu Wom...

3.25Cr opening day
10.2Cr from extended opening weekend 5 days
14.75Cr from extended opening week 9 days

 :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## michael

> Ente prediction....With Gud-Kidu Wom...
> 
> 3.25Cr opening day
> 10.2Cr from extended opening weekend 5 days
> 14.75Cr from extended opening week 9 days


1st day 3c weeknd 10c 1st week 15c.....with good wom sure athinu mukalil poyenkelillae ullu.....even in worst case scenario 10c 1st week sure aanu...

----------


## GangsteR

> Ente prediction....With Gud-Kidu Wom...
> 
> 3.25Cr opening day
> 10.2Cr from extended opening weekend 5 days
> 14.75Cr from extended opening week 9 days


bhai, ividae distributorku profit aakan etra cr gross veranam?

----------


## GangsteR

Producers of 'I' on its release.
Jan 09, 2015
Shankar’s magnum opus project ‘I’ was scheduled to be
released on the 14th of January, 2015. But then came a
degree of uncertainty over ‘I’s’ release since yesterday (8th
January).
But when Behindwoods spoke to the makers of ‘I’, they
clarified that “All problems pertaining to the release of ‘I’
have been sorted out now. We are expecting the official
court order by 4 PM today (9th January). ‘I’ will release on
the 14th of January as planned.”

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> jaada party ........madyapikilla polum pinne dolphin baril entha angeru cheythe


Kandan........dolphinsil pulli madyapikila....bar muthalali anenne ullu

----------


## michael

> bhai, ividae distributorku profit aakan etra cr gross veranam?



11c porae......

----------


## hussar

theatre list ayo? 

enne arinthaal enna rls.........
athu nalla cinema anel tamil nattil ithine pottikkanum mathi.............

beastcharecter pattil mathrame ullu alle...........koonan through out ayirikkum............ini ithu shrek pole vallom arikumo story

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 1st day 3c weeknd 10c 1st week 15c.....with good wom sure athinu mukalil poyenkelillae ullu.....even in worst case scenario 10c 1st week sure aanu...


yes...avg report aanenkil polum 1st week 10Cr kadakendathaanu Kerala...Pinne Gud wom aanenkilum extended opening weekil 15Cr mukalil pokaan chance valare kuravanu...!ithu thanne nadannaal sambhavam aanu....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> bhai, ividae distributorku profit aakan etra cr gross veranam?


Distributor 5.33Crsnu aanu distribution vaangiyathu.....Ithu but keralathile satellite koodi included aanennu parayapedunnu....Athu thanne lottery aanu....Pinne ithrayum centersile release+ad expenses ellaam koodi Total expense 6.25-6.5Cr kanakaakaam.....

Ithrayum thuka theateril ninnu distributors share kitanamenkil Tamil filmnu Theatersil ninnu 16Crolam Gross varanam....I click aayaal ee thuka 2 weeksinullil nedum...! :Yes:

----------


## KulFy

> .....evidunnu opikunnu


 :Njanaaramon:

----------


## KulFy

> kulpy puli aanu ketta verum puliyalla oru kazhutha puli


 :Kettoda:  simham

----------


## maryland

> kulpy puli aanu ketta verum puliyalla oru kazhutha puli


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Kottayam Anand Kaanillaaa... Abhilash,Asha & Anashwara Aayrkkum... 
> Dhanya & Remya Koode Undennananallo Paranje... 
> Same In Changanassery... Abhinaya,Anu & Dhanya,Remya...


Release avideyum undakumm ..wednesday release alee...Next releas friday ayathu konduuu .aa 2 day AI mikaedathum show kanumm ..expctng 250+

----------


## anupkerb1

> theatre list ayo? 
> 
> enne arinthaal enna rls.........
> athu nalla cinema anel tamil nattil ithine pottikkanum mathi.............
> 
> beastcharecter pattil mathrame ullu alle...........koonan through out ayirikkum............ini ithu shrek pole vallom arikumo story


Potichoteeeee Recdd break cheyateeeeeeee... Ithinu eganum +ve wom vanall 2 ajith movie kooti vechalum Ithint collxn akilaaa ... Shankar Market TN Purathanuuu.Ajithnt TN akathum

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Release avideyum undakumm ..wednesday release alee...Next releas friday ayathu konduuu .aa 2 day AI mikaedathum show kanumm ..expctng 250+


Athu Sheri Thanne But Anandil Tamil Films Release Cheyyillaaaa...

----------


## anupkerb1

> Athu Sheri Thanne But Anandil Tamil Films Release Cheyyillaaaa...


Anand ANoo platinum grade ulaa screen ?1st platinum screen n kerala ?

----------


## GangsteR

> Distributor 5.33Crsnu aanu distribution vaangiyathu.....Ithu but keralathile satellite koodi included aanennu parayapedunnu....Athu thanne lottery aanu....Pinne ithrayum centersile release+ad expenses ellaam koodi Total expense 6.25-6.5Cr kanakaakaam.....
> 
> Ithrayum thuka theateril ninnu distributors share kitanamenkil Tamil filmnu Theatersil ninnu 16Crolam Gross varanam....I click aayaal ee thuka 2 weeksinullil nedum...!


5.33 cr kittaan 16 cr veno!!!  ithil 11 cr evidae pokunu?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> theatre list ayo? 
> 
> enne arinthaal enna rls.........
> athu nalla cinema anel tamil nattil ithine pottikkanum mathi.............
> 
> beastcharecter pattil mathrame ullu alle...........koonan through out ayirikkum............ini ithu shrek pole vallom arikumo story


I TNil Record Idukayaanenkil Athu YA Ethra Kidu Aanelum Break Cheyyan Chance Kurava...

----------


## GangsteR

> 


 :Yes2:   :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

> I TNil Record Idukayaanenkil Athu YA Ethra Kidu Aanelum Break Cheyyan Chance Kurava...


Machan enthu parayunnu Enthiran ae pottikkumo

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 5.33 cr kittaan 16 cr veno!!!  ithil 11 cr evidae pokunu?


5.35Cr Aanu Rights Amount... Mattu Chilavu Ok Adakkam 6Cr Enkilum Varum Cost... 
6Cr Kittaan 6Cr Share Varandee... 6Cr  Share Varaan 16Cr Enkilum Gross Varanam... 
Ithil 15Cr Gross Vannal 2.5-3Cr Enkilum Tax Povum... Baaki Theatres & Distributors Equal Sharing...

----------


## MALABARI

confirm ayo.
next friday chilappol kandekum

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Machan enthu parayunnu Enthiran ae pottikkumo


Depends On Wom... Heavy Wom Aanel Maathram Cheriya Chance Undu... 
Rates Ok Kooduthal Aayakondu... Allaathe Njan Oru Chanceum Kaanunnillaaa...

----------


## Jo Johnson

Pinne parayan patilla.....Ellaam prekshakark resikunna polirikum......Padam kaanumbol enthok actionum songsum ok undennu paranjalum 3 manikoor thalli neengunnillenkil wom thaazhotu pokum....WOM -ve varuvaanenkil pinne enthundennu paranjaalum valiya kaaryamonnumilla.....!

But Content undu wom gud aanenkil Endhiran records ok beware....! :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Depends On Wom... Heavy Wom Aanel Maathram Cheriya Chance Undu... 
> Rates Ok Kooduthal Aayakondu... Allaathe Njan Oru Chanceum Kaanunnillaaa...


Enthiranae aduthoru padavum pottikillae..next Shankar-Rajini padam varanam aayirikum

----------


## GangsteR

Watch the special program of #Chiyaan #
VIKRAM 's 25 years in Indian Cinema on
Manorama news channel @7 :30pm today

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @Rameshlaus 
#Madras High Court lifts the interim
stay on #Imovie 's release.. Now all
decks are cleared for a Mega release
World-wide.. #Imania begins..

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @Rameshlaus 
#Imovie 's running duration is 3hrs
3mins..

----------


## GangsteR

Kolly Buzz @ KollyBuzz 48m
Highcourt lifts the ban on #I .Movie to be released as
per schedule

----------


## GangsteR

Kolly Buzz @ KollyBuzz 
#I has been certified with '12A' by the British
censors. Run-time: 183mins 1sec. Passed uncut.

----------


## GangsteR

Ini ullathaano

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ITV

> Ini ullathaano


Appol ithoru Chinese product aanalle

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Film Freak

*Vilakku Maari elle?? Hope that movie will release as planned...*

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Enthiranae aduthoru padavum pottikillae..next Shankar-Rajini padam varanam aayirikum


Wom Nallathaanel I Pottikkum Atleast By A Slight Margin... U Certficateum Kittiyallooo... 
Next Rajni - Shankar Padam Vannal Athu Abv Avg Wom Aanel Polum Record Aayrkkum...

----------


## KRRISH2255

Anniyan Posters Aanu Orma Varunnathu... Athu Almost Ithu Pole Aayrunnu Caption Budget Ok Vechu Kondu... 
Padam Ettavum Vallya Vijayam Thanne Aavatteee... Vikram Deserves It For His Hard Work...  :Giveup:

----------


## KulFy

> Anniyan Posters Aanu Orma Varunnathu... Athu Almost Ithu Pole Aayrunnu Caption Budget Ok Vechu Kondu... 
> Padam Ettavum Vallya Vijayam Thanne Aavatteee... Vikram Deserves It For His Hard Work...


Athinte first posters okke oru paper pole alle adichathu.....kanda ormayundu....oru vella paperil anniyan ennu ezhuthi vikramine sketch cheythathu

----------


## kandahassan

> Kolly Buzz @ KollyBuzz 
> #I has been certified with '12A' by the British
> censors. Run-time: 183mins 1sec. Passed uncut.


cut cheytho ... 3 hour 8 minute undaarunille  :Ahupinne:

----------


## jobsp90

ekm pvr enna booking start cheyunathu??

----------


## jobsp90

Anyone from ekm???

----------


## kandahassan

> ekm pvr enna booking start cheyunathu??


Saturday  :Yes3:

----------


## lalnivas

> 5.35Cr Aanu Rights Amount... Mattu Chilavu Ok Adakkam 6Cr Enkilum Varum Cost... 
> 6Cr Kittaan 6Cr Share Varandee... 6Cr  Share Varaan 16Cr Enkilum Gross Varanam... 
> Ithil 15Cr Gross Vannal 2.5-3Cr Enkilum Tax Povum... Baaki Theatres & Distributors Equal Sharing...


Theatres and distributors engana equal sharing.
First week when the bulk of the revenue comes, the sharing pattern is 60:40

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Athinte first posters okke oru paper pole alle adichathu.....kanda ormayundu....oru vella paperil anniyan ennu ezhuthi vikramine sketch cheythathu


Athu Enku Ormayillaa... 35Crore Budget... 365Days Shoot... 155Artists Ingane Ok Aayrunnu Oru Poster... 
Anniyan... The Foreigner Ennu Aayrunnu Title... 
Thalaivarude Chandhramukhi Irangiyathu 19 Centres & 21 Theatres Aayrunnu... Anniyan 27Centres & 32 Theatres...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Theatres and distributors engana equal sharing.
> First week when the bulk of the revenue comes, the sharing pattern is 60:40


Allaaaa... Athu Malayalam Filmsnu Aanu... Tamil Films Usually 50:50 Aanu... Allel Special Terms Undaavanam...
Athu Kondaanu Theatres Heavy Tamil Padangale Ingane Promote Cheyyunnathu...

----------


## lalnivas

> Allaaaa... Athu Malayalam Filmsnu Aanu... Tamil Films Usually 50:50 Aanu... Allel Special Terms Undaavanam...
> Athu Kondaanu Theatres Heavy Tamil Padangale Ingane Promote Cheyyunnathu...


Usually it is 50:50 for tamil films.but for big tamil films distributors ask for 60:40 now.
They had done it for Jilla,anjaan etc

----------


## lalnivas

> Allaaaa... Athu Malayalam Filmsnu Aanu... Tamil Films Usually 50:50 Aanu... Allel Special Terms Undaavanam...
> Athu Kondaanu Theatres Heavy Tamil Padangale Ingane Promote Cheyyunnathu...


Theatres promote Tamil Films because they bring in good cash in short time(maximum run will be 2-3 weeks only in most places).Malayalam films also bring in cash but might take a longer time.

----------


## jobsp90

> Athu Enku Ormayillaa... 35Crore Budget... 365Days Shoot... 155Artists Ingane Ok Aayrunnu Oru Poster... 
> Anniyan... The Foreigner Ennu Aayrunnu Title... 
> Thalaivarude Chandhramukhi Irangiyathu 19 Centres & 21 Theatres Aayrunnu... Anniyan 27Centres & 32 Theatres...


yes orkunnu...."the Foreigner" ennu aayirunnu caption........

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Usually it is 50:50 for tamil films.but for big tamil films distributors ask for 60:40 now.
> They had done it for Jilla,anjaan etc


Jillakku Chodhichirunnooo... Illallooo... Anjaan Chodhichirunnu Also Some Other SK Films Movie... 
60:40 Ratio Aanel I Distributorsnu Athoru Aashwasam Aavum... 
Usual Termsil 5Cr Share Varunna Grossil Thanne 6Cr Share Kittum...  :Giveup:

----------


## lalnivas

> Jillakku Chodhichirunnooo... Illallooo... Anjaan Chodhichirunnu Also Some Other SK Films Movie... 
> 60:40 Ratio Aanel I Distributorsnu Athoru Aashwasam Aavum... 
> Usual Termsil 5Cr Share Varunna Grossil Thanne 6Cr Share Kittum...


Ya.I will be 60:40 most likely.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Athu Enku Ormayillaa... 35Crore Budget... 365Days Shoot... 155Artists Ingane Ok Aayrunnu Oru Poster... 
> Anniyan... The Foreigner Ennu Aayrunnu Title... 
> Thalaivarude Chandhramukhi Irangiyathu 19 Centres & 21 Theatres Aayrunnu... Anniyan 27Centres & 32 Theatres...


oru gana ramgathinu 2cr
oru stunt scene nu 1cr (?)
hollywood nodu kida pidikkunna visamayam (angane entho)
annu indian.. innu anniyan.

pinneed titanic hit , vikram nu veendum national award ?
ennoke vannirunu

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ya.I will be 60:40 most likely.


Angane Aanel Kidukkum... 15Cr Gross Ok Vannal Thanne Padam 1Cr Profit Aavum...  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Enthiranae aduthoru padavum pottikillae..next Shankar-Rajini padam varanam aayirikum


endhiran okke easy aayi pottum

----------


## KRRISH2255

> oru gana ramgathinu 2cr
> oru stunt scene nu 1cr (?)
> hollywood nodu kida pidikkunna visamayam (angane entho)
> annu indian.. innu anniyan.
> 
> pinneed titanic hit , vikram nu veendum national award ?
> ennoke vannirunu


Ithu Ormayundu Athu Vere Poster Aayrunnu... Bhrahmanda Chithram Ennokke... 
Njangade Naattile C Class Talkiesil Vannappol Avde Ootichathu Ee Poster Aayrunnu.. 
Njan Paranja Caption Ulla Postersil Theatre List Paper Ad Vannirunnu...

----------


## Mayavi 369

I Advance reservation will be available @ Filmcity from 10/01/2014 @ 1.00 PM onwards
For show Timings visit our Website tomorrow 
www.filmcitykozhikode.in

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ithu Ormayundu Athu Vere Poster Aayrunnu... Bhrahmanda Chithram Ennokke... 
> Njangade Naattile C Class Talkiesil Vannappol Avde Ootichathu Ee Poster Aayrunnu.. 
> Njan Paranja Caption Ulla Postersil Theatre List Paper Ad Vannirunnu...



padam irangunnathinu 2 weeks munp aa karate fight vachulla poster vannathaanu.. annu indian.. innu anniyan.

pinneed vanna orennam.. ath marannu poyi.. shanker padangale sambandhich sathyamaya karyam " VARSHANGALKKU SHESHAM INDIAN CINEMA PREKSHAKARKKU ANUBHOOTHIYUDE VELIYETTAM "  :Giveup:

----------


## wayanadan

* Bathery - Ragam
Kalpatta - Jaithra
 Kalpatta - Mahaveer
 Mananthavadi - Jose
Mananthavadi - Veena*
 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Anniyan Posters Aanu Orma Varunnathu... Athu Almost Ithu Pole Aayrunnu Caption Budget Ok Vechu Kondu... 
> Padam Ettavum Vallya Vijayam Thanne Aavatteee... Vikram Deserves It For His Hard Work...


Anniyan timeil publicityk main aayi avar upayogichath 36 kodiyude brahmanda chithram ennathayirunnu...! :Giveup: 

Dhe ipol athu 60um kazhinju 100um 150um kazhinju 180il ethi nilkunnu...! :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Usually it is 50:50 for tamil films.but for big tamil films distributors ask for 60:40 now.
> They had done it for Jilla,anjaan etc


angane aanenkil 6Cr share varaan 12.5Crs mathiyaakum......Koluthiyal 1st week thanne ithu nedum.... :Giveup:

----------


## akshaycool

> I Advance reservation will be available @ Filmcity from 10/01/2014 @ 1.00 PM onwards
> For show Timings visit our Website tomorrow 
> www.filmcitykozhikode.in


Filmcity online reservation thudangiyo !

----------


## Viru

> Anniyan timeil publicityk main aayi avar upayogichath 36 kodiyude brahmanda chithram ennathayirunnu...!
> 
> Dhe ipol athu 60um kazhinju 100um 150um kazhinju 180il ethi nilkunnu...!


150-180 okke nalla ugran thalle aan

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 150-180 okke nalla ugran thalle aan


Athurapaanu......Budget exaggerate cheythu kaanichal alle kooduthal hype undaaku..kooduthal ri8s thadayuu.....Ithok athinulla kalikal aanu......Nerathe Shankar paranjille 100il thaazhe aanennu.....athok athrayeyullu....Pinne Marketing and publicity dubbing ellaam ithinu purame varumayirikum...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Anniyan timeil publicityk main aayi avar upayogichath 36 kodiyude brahmanda chithram ennathayirunnu...!
> 
> Dhe ipol athu 60um kazhinju 100um 150um kazhinju 180il ethi nilkunnu...!


180Cr Ok Chumma Thallal Aanu... Endhirante Budget Onnum Kaanillaaa Ithinu... 
Endhrian Rajni + Ash Remu Thanne 30Cr Engaandu Aayrunnu...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 180Cr Ok Chumma Thallal Aanu... Endhirante Budget Onnum Kaanillaaa Ithinu... 
> Endhrian Rajni + Ash Remu Thanne 30Cr Engaandu Aayrunnu...


Athurapalle...Njan avarude strategy paranjathaanu......

Shankar paranjathu 100il thaazhe......dubbing,marketing ellaam koodi Endhiranu thaazheye kanuu enthayalum....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Filmcity online reservation thudangiyo !


Athe  :Yes3:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 180Cr Ok Chumma Thallal Aanu... Endhirante Budget Onnum Kaanillaaa Ithinu... 
> Endhrian Rajni + Ash Remu Thanne 30Cr Engaandu Aayrunnu...


ash 6cr

rajnikku sivaji thanne 25cr aayirunu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ash 6cr
> 
> rajnikku sivaji thanne 25cr aayirunu


Rajinik athu koodaathe shareil ninnum pokumallo.....

----------


## wayanadan

*keralathil " I " vitharanathinu eduthathu ethra kodikko entho  valiya thaarangalude padangal muzhuvanum vitharanakkaarkku nashttam maathrame kazhinja varshm undaakiyittulloo ennu news kandirunnu*

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *keralathil " I " vitharanathinu eduthathu ethra kodikko entho  valiya thaarangalude padangal muzhuvanum vitharanakkaarkku nashttam maathrame kazhinja varshm undaakiyittulloo ennu news kandirunnu*


Thengaakula.....

----------


## wayanadan

> Thengaakula.....


*thengakulayonnumalla linga,anjan,jilla,veeram.... thudangi padangal onnum  thanne laabham nedi koduthittilla*

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *thengakulayonnumalla linga,anjan,jilla,veeram.... thudangi padangal onnum  thanne laabham nedi koduthittilla*


Swaabhavikam.......Athil Jilla ozhichu ellaam nashtamaanu.....Athu pinne padam kollilla....Ri8s nalla thukayum...Swaabhavikamayum nashtamaakum...!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ash 6cr
> 
> rajnikku sivaji thanne 25cr aayirunu


Annu Endhiran WW Share Chodhichirunnilleeee.... Final Share 160Cr... 
All Time South Filmsil Second Magadheera 83Cr (Including Dubbed Versions)
Third Shivaji & Lingaa... Shivaji 80Cr Share... Lingaa 79Cr Share In 17Days...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> *thengakulayonnumalla linga,anjan,jilla,veeram.... thudangi padangal onnum  thanne laabham nedi koduthittilla*


Veeram labham aanennu thonunnu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Veeram labham aanennu thonunnu


Nte ponnaliya......Veeram ok kodum loss aanu....!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> *thengakulayonnumalla linga,anjan,jilla,veeram.... thudangi padangal onnum  thanne laabham nedi koduthittilla*


Jilla Athinu Rights Amount Eduthittillallooo... Lalettante Remu Aayrunnu Distribution... 
Kaththi Profit Aanu... Veeram Also Satellite Vitta Shesha, Profit Aanu... Baaki Ok...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Annu Endhiran WW Share Chodhichirunnilleeee.... Final Share 160Cr... 
> All Time South Filmsil Second Magadheera 83Cr (Including Dubbed Versions)
> Third Shivaji & Lingaa... Shivaji 80Cr Share... Lingaa 79Cr Share In 17Days...


Apol Lingaa final share varumbol 2nd aavaan chance undallo.... :Ho:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Nte ponnaliya......Veeram ok kodum loss aanu....!


Allaaaa... Veeram Rates Jillayude Koode Irangunna Kondu Kuranjirunnu... Satellite Rates Adakkam Laabham Aanu...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Jilla Athinu Rights Amount Eduthittillallooo... Lalettante Remu Aayrunnu Distribution... 
> Kaththi Profit Aanu... Veeram Also Satellite Vitta Shesha, Profit Aanu... Baaki Ok...


Veeram satellite avark koduthayirunno....Theater collectionwise nalla loss aayirunnu.....

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Apol Lingaa final share varumbol 2nd aavaan chance undallo....


Endaayttendaaaa... Padathinu Disaster Label Aanu... All Time 3rd Grosser Disatster... Endoru Viroodhaabhaasam...  :Laughing:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Veeram satellite avark koduthayirunno....Theater collectionwise nalla loss aayirunnu.....


Yes Malayalam Channelsinu Kodukkamallooo... Athu Vechu Profit Aayi... Slight Margin...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

[QUOTE=Jo Johnson;6958792]Nte ponnaliya......Veeram ok kodum loss aanu....![/QUOTE @kunjumon    .

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Endaayttendaaaa... Padathinu Disaster Label Aanu... All Time 3rd Grosser Disatster... Endoru Viroodhaabhaasam...


Athu oolanmaaraya distributorsinte kuzhapamaanu.....Anarhamaya labham aanu producersnu kitiyathu.....Distributorsnte vivarakedu.....Etho distributor parayunnath ketu Linga total prodn cost 45Cr maathramaanennu.....Ennit avan Enthirante collectionekal thuka koduthu vaangi..... :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

[QUOTE=aneesh mohanan;6958811]


> Nte ponnaliya......Veeram ok kodum loss aanu....![/QUOTE @kunjumon    .


Macha channel ri8snte kaaryam ariyillayirunnu...My bad....athu kootumbol labham aanu.....Iyude caseilum channel ri8s consider cheyyumbol 5.35Cr onnum oru thkayeyalla I poleyoru filmnu.....Koluthiyal avark double dhamakka aanu....!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Athu oolanmaaraya distributorsinte kuzhapamaanu.....Anarhamaya labham aanu producersnu kitiyathu.....Distributorsnte vivarakedu.....Etho distributor parayunnath ketu Linga total prodn cost 45Cr maathramaanennu.....Ennit avan Enthirante collectionekal thuka koduthu vaangi.....


Without Rajnis Remuneration Aayrkkum... Angerku Kodukkanam Vere 30Cr...

----------


## wayanadan

> Jilla Athinu Rights Amount Eduthittillallooo... Lalettante Remu Aayrunnu Distribution... 
> Kaththi Profit Aanu... Veeram Also Satellite Vitta Shesha, Profit Aanu... Baaki Ok...


*pandu okke kuranj vilaku aayirunnu kerala rights vittu ponnirunnu ippol nakka pichakkonnum padam kodukkan avru thayyaaralla athu kondaanu paramaavadhi theateril releas cheythu 2 week kondu thanne kittavunnathu muzhuvanum  pettiyilaakkaan sramikkunnathu *

----------


## wayanadan

> Swaabhavikam.......Athil Jilla ozhichu ellaam nashtamaanu.....Athu pinne padam kollilla....Ri8s nalla thukayum...Swaabhavikamayum nashtamaakum...!


*pinne ee thengakula paranjethenthinaaa*  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Without Rajnis Remuneration Aayrkkum... Angerku Kodukkanam Vere 30Cr...


Rajanik 60cr remuneration ennum news undayirunnu....athu thallu thanne...Producernue EROSinu koduthapol thanne table profit aayirikanam.....EROSinu matullavark koduthapozhum nalla profit aayikaanum.....Individual areawise distributorsnaanu nalla reethiyil adichu kitiyath....Athu avarude vivarakedu....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *pinne ee thengakula paranjethenthinaaa*


Njan karuthiyath malayalam filmsnte kaaryamaanennaanu....Pinne film athyavashyam kollaamenkil ee nashtakanakonnum varilla.....Athil thanne Jilla and Veeram maariyallo....Matullava nalla reethiyil potiyitum valiya nashtam undaakillayirikum....Ithok chumma ivanmar vivaadham undaakaan aayi...

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

ഐ ചിത്രത്തിലെ "Tu Chale Song" എന്ന ഗാനത്തിന്റെ തമിഴായ "Pookkalae Sattru Oyivedungal" എന്ന ഗാനംTamil Version ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നു .. ഒന്ന് കേട്ട് നോക്കിക്കേ

----------


## wayanadan

> Njan karuthiyath malayalam filmsnte kaaryamaanennaanu....Pinne film athyavashyam kollaamenkil ee nashtakanakonnum varilla.....Athil thanne Jilla and Veeram maariyallo....Matullava nalla reethiyil potiyitum valiya nashtam undaakillayirikum....Ithok chumma ivanmar vivaadham undaakaan aayi...


*
sambhavam sathyam thanneyaanu naalum anchum  kodikkokkeyaanu mun nira tharangalude padam edukkunnathu appol pinne nashttam vaarathirikkunnathengineyaanu*

----------


## Perumthachan

> Endaayttendaaaa... Padathinu Disaster Label Aanu... All Time 3rd Grosser Disatster... Endoru Viroodhaabhaasam...


hai! kollaalo!
arthamkoode paranje!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> hai! kollaalo!
> arthamkoode paranje!


All Time 3rd Biggest Grossernu Disaster tag aanu koduthath ennu becas of huge distribution ri8s...!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *
> sambhavam sathyam thanneyaanu naalum anchum  kodikkokkeyaanu mun nira tharangalude padam edukkunnathu appol pinne nashttam vaarathirikkunnathengineyaanu*


Aaraanu ivanmaarod athra koduthu vaangaan parayunnath...? :Laughing:

----------


## jobsp90

Still from I

----------


## wayanadan

*
ANNANTTE NIBANDHANAKALKKU NALLA PUBLICITY KITTUNNUNDU *  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## wayanadan

> Aaraanu ivanmaarod athra koduthu vaangaan parayunnath...?


*PANDIKALKKU VIVARAM VECHATHU MALLOS ARINJILLA*  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

Official press rlz

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 22m
#I official press release PVP's Picturehouse Media
that all is well and they have arrived on a
compromise 4 "best interest of film industry"

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *
> ANNANTTE NIBANDHANAKALKKU NALLA PUBLICITY KITTUNNUNDU *


 :Ennekollu:  Piller pani thudangiyalle....Idak ingane chila panikal kitunnath nallatha...padicholum ahankaram parayathirikan... :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> *
> ANNANTTE NIBANDHANAKALKKU NALLA PUBLICITY KITTUNNUNDU *


jaada gopi  :Hammer:

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @uktamilbo 
#I UK - premiere show on 13th January
at 8PM (UK Time). My review by 5AM
(IST Time - 14th Jan). Super excited
now!

----------


## kandahassan

> Piller pani thudangiyalle....Idak ingane chila panikal kitunnath nallatha...padicholum ahankaram parayathirikan...


raathri 8 manikku shesham abhinayikilla ennokke parayunnathu verum bore paripaadi aayi poyi  :Angry:

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @uktamilbo 2h
#I UK version - 3 hours, 6 mins. Quite
lengthy! But usually time flies with
Shankar movies, so let's see.. just 5 days


Ajay @uktamilbo 2h
#I UK - 1 min, 49 secs of strong violence
scenes have been cut in order to
achieve a family age 

A jay @uktamilbo 2h
#I UK - The cut length comes as a
shocker. Usually, cuts in the UK for
Tamil movies range from 15-30+
seconds on average. This is almost 4x.

----------


## jeeva

> Swaabhavikam.......Athil Jilla ozhichu ellaam nashtamaanu.....Athu pinne padam kollilla....Ri8s nalla thukayum...Swaabhavikamayum nashtamaakum...!


 :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

> raathri 8 manikku shesham abhinayikilla ennokke parayunnathu verum bore paripaadi aayi poyi


Anger sherik aaloru shudhanaanu...But shudhan dhushtante bhalam cheyyum ennaanu.....!

----------


## GangsteR

iMoviesUSA @ SIMoviesUSA 2h
#I regular shows tkt price $10 (adults), $5 (kids)
.Strategy to make sure everyone watch in
theater.Will this change big movie tkt pricing?

----------


## Laleattan



----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

> 



its not suresh gopi its prabhu's Brother  :Badpc:

----------


## GangsteR

> 


angerudae get up ithu allallo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Mazhavil Manoramayil I interview Just Finished...
Named As Vikram @25...
Intresting one Arnnu.. But Full Kanan patiyila.. Avasanam Anu Kandathu.. Anyone YouTube link kituvanel Plz mention me
.*
 @GangsteR @Mayavi 369 @ALEXI @singam

----------


## Nithz

Decks cleared for I release

Earlier in the day, we had mentioned that the producers of I were hopeful to sort out the issues regarding the release of their much anticipated film by the end of the day.

Now comes the information that the High Court of Chennai had lifted the interim stay on the release of the film which they had snapped yesterday (8th January) and the movie is all set to release on the 14th of January as a Pongal feast.

In an official statement, Picture House Media Ltd. Said, “Through this press release we affirm our whole hearted support to the release of "I" produced by Mr.Ravichandran of Aascar Films pvt ltd., on January 14th. Issues what so ever, were only business oriented and it was mutually discussed and we arrived on a compromise on the best interest of the film industry. We wish the film, the artistes, the technicians, the producers and the exhibitors a very best of success.”

I directed by Shankar features Vikram and Amy Jackson with a much coveted technical team in the form of P C Sreeram behind the camera and A R Rahman in charge of music.

Now the bookings have begun in full swing and as expected, it appears to be a massive opening.

All the best I team!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## wayanadan

> Piller pani thudangiyalle....Idak ingane chila panikal kitunnath nallatha...padicholum ahankaram parayathirikan...


*annantte "kazhappu " pilleru theerthu koduthu*  :Ennekollu:

----------


## ikka

*Pookkalle song is superbly pictured!!! Looking forward for FDFS!!! Waiting for PVR reservations to start!!!*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Mayavi 369

> *Mazhavil Manoramayil I interview Just Finished...
> Named As Vikram @25...
> Intresting one Arnnu.. But Full Kanan patiyila.. Avasanam Anu Kandathu.. Anyone YouTube link kituvanel Plz mention me
> .*
>  @GangsteR @Mayavi 369 @ALEXI @singam


Enneyum Mention Cheythek

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

> *Pookkalle song is superbly pictured!!! Looking forward for FDFS!!! Waiting for PVR reservations to start!!!*


Saturday night start cheyyum  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Saathan

> 


ee song il kure gfx work cheythittundalle...

----------


## Saathan

> Ajay @uktamilbo 
> #I UK - premiere show on 13th January
> at 8PM (UK Time). My review by 5AM
> (IST Time - 14th Jan). Super excited
> now!


evide njan nokkittu kaanunnilalllo...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Romantic Thriller : Vikram in Mazhavil*

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ee song il kure gfx work cheythittundalle...


Ee songil alla....mothathil color tone ok enhance cheythitund....Visual Enhancement...! :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Saathan

* RUNNING TIME 188m 25s*

----------


## kandahassan

> ee song il kure gfx work cheythittundalle...


ithonnu kandu nokku ...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Ee songil alla....mothathil color tone ok enhance cheythitund....Visual Enhancement...!


ya......teaserum trailorum kandal thanne vfx nte plus ariyam

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## sha

നിങ്ങൾ എല്ലാവരും തീർച്ചയായും ഐ കാണണം ! ഞാൻ വളരെ കഷട്ടപ്പെട്ടാണു ഇത്* ചെയ്തത്* പക്ഷേ ആ കാരണത്താൽ നിങ്ങൾ പടം കാണണം എന്നില്ല ! ഇത്* ഒരു ശങ്കർ പടം ആണു അതിനാൽ എല്ലാവരും ഇതു കാണണം ! ഇത്* എല്ലാ പ്രേക്ഷകരെയും ത്രിപ്തിപ്പെടുത്തും എന്ന് ഒറപ്പാണൂ !!
-വിക്രം മനോരമ ചാനലിന് വെണ്ടി നൽകിയ അഭിമുഖത്തിൽ നിന്നു ഒരു ഭാഗം-
ഒരു സിനിമയ്ക്ക്* വേണ്ടി മറ്റുള്ളവർക്ക്* സങ്കൽപ്പിക്കാൻ പോലും കഴിയാത്ത അത്രയും ത്യാഗം ചെയ്ത ആ മനുഷ്യന്റെ വായിൽ നിന്ന് തന്നെ വിനയത്തിന്റെ ഭാഷയിൽ ഈ വാക്കുകൾ കെട്ടപ്പൊൾ ഇത്രയും നാൾ തൊന്നിയ സ്നേഹവും ബഹുമാനവും ഒറ്റയടിക്ക്* ഇരട്ടിയായ്* ! 
വിക്രം സാർ നിങ്ങൾ ഒരു സംഭവം ആണെന്ന് അനുദിനം തെളിയ്ച്ച്* കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നു frm fb..

----------


## sha

> *Pookkalle song is superbly pictured!!! Looking forward for FDFS!!! Waiting for PVR reservations to start!!!*


link pls...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Enneyum Mention Cheythek


Suresh gopiyumayi work cheythathu okke paranju............important role aanu pullikku ennum.   pandu malayalathil work cheytha pole thanne ennokke parayunna kandu.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> link pls...


First pagil ndu

----------


## KRRISH2255

> hai! kollaalo!
> arthamkoode paranje!


Oru But Avde Ezhuthaan Vittu... Athaanu...
Linga Aanu All Time Third Grosser In Tamil Industry... 
Pakshe Paranjittenda disaster tag aanu... Coz of ryyts... Athaa udheshichathu...

----------


## GangsteR

> evide njan nokkittu kaanunnilalllo...


entha?????

----------


## sha

> First pagil ndu


link work aakunillallo..

----------


## Nithz

> നിങ്ങൾ എല്ലാവരും തീർച്ചയായും ഐ കാണണം ! ഞാൻ വളരെ കഷട്ടപ്പെട്ടാണു ഇത്* ചെയ്തത്* പക്ഷേ ആ കാരണത്താൽ നിങ്ങൾ പടം കാണണം എന്നില്ല ! ഇത്* ഒരു ശങ്കർ പടം ആണു അതിനാൽ എല്ലാവരും ഇതു കാണണം ! ഇത്* എല്ലാ പ്രേക്ഷകരെയും ത്രിപ്തിപ്പെടുത്തും എന്ന് ഒറപ്പാണൂ !!
> -വിക്രം മനോരമ ചാനലിന് വെണ്ടി നൽകിയ അഭിമുഖത്തിൽ നിന്നു ഒരു ഭാഗം-
> ഒരു സിനിമയ്ക്ക്* വേണ്ടി മറ്റുള്ളവർക്ക്* സങ്കൽപ്പിക്കാൻ പോലും കഴിയാത്ത അത്രയും ത്യാഗം ചെയ്ത ആ മനുഷ്യന്റെ വായിൽ നിന്ന് തന്നെ വിനയത്തിന്റെ ഭാഷയിൽ ഈ വാക്കുകൾ കെട്ടപ്പൊൾ ഇത്രയും നാൾ തൊന്നിയ സ്നേഹവും ബഹുമാനവും ഒറ്റയടിക്ക്* ഇരട്ടിയായ്* ! 
> വിക്രം സാർ നിങ്ങൾ ഒരു സംഭവം ആണെന്ന് അനുദിനം തെളിയ്ച്ച്* കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നു frm fb..



annu Press Meetil Vikram nodu Chodichu Ningal kazhinju vanna pala nadanmar polum ee 3 varsham kondu eere munnil ethi  etrayo padangal ee kaalayalavil cheyyamayirunnu ennu ,stardom pokkunnathil vishamam ille ennu okke

Vikram Paranju : Stardom and all njan karyam aakkunnilla.. nalla cinema orennam cheyyan kazhinjal athilaanu karyam enikku tripthi tharunna different roles cheyyumbol aanu enikku santhosham ennu

----------


## Saathan

> entha?????


UK - premiere show on 13th January....

----------


## GangsteR

> UK - premiere show on 13th January....


https://mobile.twitter.com/uktamilbo?p=s

pulli uk aanu...

----------


## Saathan

> https://mobile.twitter.com/uktamilbo?p=s
> 
> pulli uk aanu...


yeh kandu... multiplex il alla... 1hr travel cheyanam... 
multiplex il preview show kaanumennu karuthunnu... ayngaran anel sure ayittum avar vechenne...

----------


## KulFy

First Review from US

----------


## Mayavi 369

> First Review from US


Avide Enna Rlz

----------


## KulFy

> Avide Enna Rlz


13Th......

----------


## Mayavi 369

> UK - premiere show on 13th January....


Pokunundo ????

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 13Th......


Nee Pokunundo

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


Ingerude oru 3 out of five stars kitiyal mathi padam northil click avan....credibility enna sadhanam baki ulla bollywoodle apoorvam reviewersil oral....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ingerude oru 3 out of five stars kitiyal mathi padam northil click avan....credibility enna sadhanam baki ulla bollywoodle apoorvam reviewersil oral....


Inger Lingak 3 Koduthille , Athan Pratheekshikatha Rvw

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Inger Lingak 3 Koduthille , Athan Pratheekshikatha Rvw


Pay athra heavy aayirunnirikanam.... :Yes:

----------


## KulFy

> Nee Pokunundo


Chilappo.....ride nahi....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Chilappo.....ride nahi....


Ennittano 1st Rvw Frm US Enn Ittath  :Mad:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ennittano 1st Rvw Frm US Enn Ittath


Kulupy..... :Laughing: 

Avane veeteennu vidathilla townilek.... :Laughing:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Inger Lingak 3 Koduthille , Athan Pratheekshikatha Rvw


lingaku njanum 3 koduthu.... :Giveup:

----------


## kunjumon

> Macha channel ri8snte kaaryam ariyillayirunnu...My bad....athu kootumbol labham aanu.....Iyude caseilum channel ri8s consider cheyyumbol 5.35Cr onnum oru thkayeyalla I poleyoru filmnu.....Koluthiyal avark double dhamakka aanu....!


koottiyillenkkilum laabham thanneyaanu.... get your sources right....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> koottiyillenkkilum laabham thanneyaanu.... get your sources right....


Pazhassik 12cr share keta athe source aayirikum le..? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Kulupy.....
> 
> Avane veeteennu vidathilla townilek....


1st Rvw Frm US Ennokke Kandappo Njan Vicharichu kulfi Aakumenn

----------


## kunjumon

> Pazhassik 12cr share keta athe source aayirikum le..?


athe......  :Yeye:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athe......


Oru secondee....onnu start aakikote...aa ok... :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## kunjumon

> Oru secondee....onnu start aakikote...aa ok...


vegam vitto.... casanova 2.5 kodi, peruchasi 12 kodiyude lokathekku... :tata:

----------


## KulFy

> Ennittano 1st Rvw Frm US Enn Ittath


veettinaduthu oru theater undu.....avide vanna pokum

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> veettinaduthu oru theater undu.....avide vanna pokum


America ayalum C classil onnum ee padam irakoola  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## KulFy

> America ayalum C classil onnum ee padam irakoola


AMC Multiplex aanu hey....

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> AMC Multiplex aanu hey....


Enthenkilum abcd muliplex ennu paranjal mathiyallo....njangal aarum vannu nokan ponillallo  :Vandivittu:

----------


## KulFy

> Enthenkilum abcd muliplex ennu paranjal mathiyallo....njangal aarum vannu nokan ponillallo


 :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## KulFy



----------


## mishavijayaram



----------


## KulFy



----------


## mishavijayaram



----------


## KulFy



----------


## Saathan

> First Review from US


UK 13th 8pm anu preview show!!!

----------


## Saathan

> Pokunundo ????


1.30hr drive cheyanam....  Athinekkal nallathu 14th nu kaanunnatha

----------


## ikka

> link pls...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aV5vkFw_Tis

----------


## K K R

> 


Shankar - "Vikram dubbed for all the three languages...and for the hunchback character he did the dubbing by holding is throat for the entire time..

Vikram anna  :salut:   :salut:   :salut:  ..Respect  :Hi:  
 @kunjumon @veecee @Nithz

----------


## K K R

Prashnangal okke maariyo?? Release okke fix aayo?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## veecee

Pookale song kidu visuals..
Ithu innale vannittu oruthanum nammale onnu ariyichillallo, ippo kkr vere post il tag cheytondu kandu

----------


## GangsteR

> Prashnangal okke maariyo?? Release okke fix aayo?


ipol ellam ok aayi..ini idayku verae entelum vannaalae ullu

----------


## GangsteR

> Pookale song kidu visuals..
> Ithu innale vannittu oruthanum nammale onnu ariyichillallo, ippo kkr vere post il tag cheytondu kandu


3 days aayi vannittu  :Yeye:  njan tag cheytirunnu vanna annu tannae

----------


## GangsteR

> 1.30hr drive cheyanam....  Athinekkal nallathu 14th nu kaanunnatha


drive cheythu first kanunnathu oru thrill allae

----------


## ALEXI

> *Mazhavil Manoramayil I interview Just Finished...
> Named As Vikram @25...
> Intresting one Arnnu.. But Full Kanan patiyila.. Avasanam Anu Kandathu.. Anyone YouTube link kituvanel Plz mention me
> .*
>  @GangsteR @Mayavi 369 @ALEXI @singam

----------


## veecee

> koottiyillenkkilum laabham thanneyaanu.... get your sources right....





> Pazhassik 12cr share keta athe source aayirikum le..?





> athe......





> Oru secondee....onnu start aakikote...aa ok...





> vegam vitto.... casanova 2.5 kodi, peruchasi 12 kodiyude lokathekku... :tata:


 :Sarcastic Hand: 

 :Ennekollu:

----------


## KulFy

> 


ee posteril amy virropan aaya vikramine thalodunna pic undallo...

----------


## Gopikrishnan

story leak ayitund...  :Laughing:

----------


## KulFy

> story leak ayitund...


Evide......

----------


## anupkerb1

> story leak ayitund...


Shankar Moviel endhu storyy :Phhhh:

----------


## GangsteR

> 


Thanx........

----------


## GangsteR

Jus In: #I Telugu gets U/A.. Release confirmed for
Jan 14th..

----------


## Tcr Rocks

Thrissur Kairali & Sapna are the release centers in thrissur town....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Today AD

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 
Received a statement from the #I team that the UK
cut was done with precision and that it will not affect
the story, or the flow of movie.

----------


## GangsteR

#I UK premiere shows at 8PM (UK Time) on Jan
13th at 3 locations - Harrow Safari (not yet
confirmed), Eastham Boleyn and Piccadilly Cinemas.

 @Saathan

----------


## GangsteR

#I - UK ticket prices are one of the
lowest for a Tamil movie. Smart move
in order to try and pull in a bigger
audience. Premiere in 3 days.

----------


## Manoj

Tvpm reservation thudangiyo...

----------


## xeon

> Shankar Moviel endhu storyy


samooha vipathukalkku ethire poraadunna naayakan

----------


## xeon

> America ayalum C classil onnum ee padam irakoola


Avidokke C Class undo

----------


## GangsteR

> Tvpm reservation thudangiyo...


Anjali and New reservation started
.. Anjali 14th all shows full aayi

----------


## xeon

I irangi kazhiyumbol Vikram Vj Suriyakkoppam ethum keralathil ...  :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> I irangi kazhiyumbol Vikram Vj Suriyakkoppam ethum keralathil ...


Adutha Padam Varumbo Veendum Ajithinte Oppam Ethum  :Read:

----------


## GangsteR

> Adutha Padam Varumbo Veendum Ajithinte Oppam Ethum


entho..enganae  :Badpc:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Mayavi 369

> entho..enganae


Ajithinekal Opening Kittum Pore  :cheers:

----------


## Kashinathan

Pblm oke solved aayo.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Pblm oke solved aayo.


Solve Aayi

----------


## Kashinathan

> Solve Aayi


adipoli
 :Band:

----------


## xeon

> Adutha Padam Varumbo Veendum Ajithinte Oppam Ethum


Athanu Vikraminte oru presnam.. Allengil pinne Anniyan pole okke padam cheytha aal ingane adhappadikkuo? (in terms of fans)

----------


## xeon

> Solve Aayi


yadhaarthathil problem undo?? ithokke oru jaada pole thonnunnu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Athanu Vikraminte oru presnam.. Allengil pinne Anniyan pole okke padam cheytha aal ingane adhappadikkuo? (in terms of fans)


Next Padam Athyavashyam Hope Ullathalle

----------


## Mayavi 369

> yadhaarthathil problem undo?? ithokke oru jaada pole thonnunnu


Publictyk Vendi Thanne Aakum

----------


## xeon

> Next Padam Athyavashyam Hope Ullathalle


vikraminrte kaaryamayondu onnum prayan okkilla....  Pulli challengil role aanel chaadi veezhum.. Vaakki kaaryangal nokkarilla.. Athnau presnam

----------


## GaniThalapathi

I Team Interview Going On @CNN Ibn

----------


## Android

Ennodu nee irundhal Video song kandu[2.29mints]
Awesome  :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Next Padam Athyavashyam Hope Ullathalle


Ethu padam...?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> I irangi kazhiyumbol Vikram Vj Suriyakkoppam ethum keralathil ...


Allenkilum vikram keralathil pande mass aanallo.... :Giveup:

----------


## jobsp90

> First pagil ndu


Fdfs pokunundo???

----------


## xeon

> Allenkilum vikram keralathil pande mass aanallo....


aanu pakshe ippolathe new generation pillerkku Vikramine ariyilla..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> aanu pakshe ippolathe new generation pillerkku Vikramine ariyilla..


Aaru paranju....?Vikrathinte problm enthaannu vachal big films cheythu poyi...ini thaazhotu poruka vayya...!Aalukalude expectation orupaadaanu from a vikram movie...!

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 


Thanks Daa... :)...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> I irangi kazhiyumbol Vikram Vj Suriyakkoppam ethum keralathil ...


ennittu entha karyam, irakkan varsham 2-3 films illenkil !!!

----------


## jobsp90

> ennittu entha karyam, irakkan varsham 2-3 films illenkil !!!


fdfs pokunundo?

----------


## jobsp90

> Aaru paranju....?Vikrathinte problm enthaannu vachal big films cheythu poyi...ini thaazhotu poruka vayya...!Aalukalude expectation orupaadaanu from a vikram movie...!


fdfs pokunundo??

----------


## Jo Johnson

> fdfs pokunundo??


Yes...kottayam Abhilash...! :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ajithinekal Opening Kittum Pore


Ajitintae nalloru padam varattae..apol kanam

----------


## GangsteR

> Fdfs pokunundo???


pokunnilla..

----------


## GangsteR

* FDFS list* 

1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali


Pls update....
List porattae..
           @Mayavi 369          @GaniThalapathi           @loudspeaker           @xeon           @Manoj          @ITV          @K K R           @kunjumon           @tinjuJISHNU           @Nithz           @National Star           @veecee          @jawoose           @kandahassan         @Don Mathew          @KulFy         @Kashinathan        @KRRISH2255        @AjinKrishna        @ACME        @aneesh mohanan
    @anupkerb1    @sreeoman  @Viru  @SAM369  @nmaks  @Bunny  @wayanadan  @Perumthachan  @ALEXI

----------


## Jo Johnson

> * FDFS list* 
> 
> 1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
> 
> Pls update....
> List porattae..
>   @Mayavi 369 @GaniThalapathi  @loudspeaker  @xeon  @Manoj @ITV @K K R  @kunjumon  @tinjuJISHNU  @Nithz  @National Star  @veecee @jawoose  @kandahassan


Yes...porate porate.... :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

Njan First Day Evening Show Aayrkkum... Ravile Exams Undu...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ajitintae nalloru padam varattae..apol kanam


Ithe Pole Hype Vannal Kittumayirikkum , Allathe Onnum Illa 

VJ & Suryak Ulla Fan Base Keralathil Ajithin Varilla

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ethu padam...?


Vijay Milton Movie

----------


## Nithz

> ennittu entha karyam, irakkan varsham 2-3 films illenkil !!!


Vikram ine 1 year il 2 Projects Vechu Cheyyum 

Bala , Gautham Menon, Siva kumar Projects Are Pending

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ithe Pole Hype Vannal Kittumayirikkum , Allathe Onnum Illa 
> 
> VJ & Suryak Ulla Fan Base Keralathil Ajithin Varilla


 :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Allenkilum vikram keralathil pande mass aanallo....


Anniyante Effectil Mass Aayirunu , But Pinne Motham Poyi , Aa Gapil Surya Kayari 

Ini Entayalum Surya Range Ethilla ; Still Poya Market Tirichu Pidikkam

----------


## Mohanlal Is Reloaded

Add meee in fdfs

----------


## GangsteR

> Add meee in fdfs


Place n theatre?

----------


## jeeva

Nilambure motham I  posters kondhu niraghirikkukayanu ... nilambure fairylandil padam iraghi ennu vijarichu kure teams tikket edukkan counterill vannu pling ayi....theaterinu veliyil valiyoru board vachitundhu...Nilamburile oppening record mikkavarum Ai kondhupokumennu thonnunnu....

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithe Pole Hype Vannal Kittumayirikkum , Allathe Onnum Illa 
> 
> VJ & Suryak Ulla Fan Base Keralathil Ajithin Varilla


Mankatha irangiya seshamanu Ajithinu ividae fans koodiyathu athu polae nalla padam irangiyal fans koodum...

----------


## GangsteR

* FDFS list* 

1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali


Pls update....
List porattae..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Anniyante Effectil Mass Aayirunu , But Pinne Motham Poyi , Aa Gapil Surya Kayari 
> 
> Ini Entayalum Surya Range Ethilla ; Still Poya Market Tirichu Pidikkam


Ivide Dool ok mass allayirunno...?

Anniyanode vikram huge aayi....Pinne vanna Bheema,Kanthasamy ok huge hype aayirunnu...1st day heavy rush...but films polinju...Thandavam polum big release aayirunnu....I koluthiyal ellaam pazhaya padi aakum...! :Giveup:

----------


## akshaycool

14thnu evng show at Calicut Apsara..

----------


## GangsteR

I Preview - SWOT Analysis

http://www.moviecrow.com/News/6993/i...-swot-analysis

----------


## kandahassan

> * FDFS list* 
> 
> 1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
> 2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
> 3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
> 3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
> 4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
> 
> 
> ...


kandahassan - ekm pvr lulu  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Gopikrishnan

Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas

----------


## GangsteR

FDFS list
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
Pls update....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

> FDFS list
> 1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
> 2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
> 3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
> 3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
> 4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
> 5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
> 6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
> Pls update....


Add Krrish and akshaycool to the first day list...!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## jobsp90

> kandahassan - ekm pvr lulu


Njanum kaanum pvr lulu evening show

----------


## GangsteR

> Add Krrish and akshaycool to the first day list...!


first show allallo

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Mankatha irangiya seshamanu Ajithinu ividae fans koodiyathu athu polae nalla padam irangiyal fans koodum...


Adupich 2 Padam Pottiyal Keralthil Vedi Theerum , Athinulla Fan Base Ullu ; Machan TVM Aayath Kond Aviduthe Olam kandit Parayunathan

----------


## jobsp90

> kandahassan - ekm pvr lulu


Njanum kaanum pvr lulu evening show

----------


## jobsp90



----------


## kandahassan

> Njanum kaanum pvr lulu evening show


avanmaaru Monday booking thudangu  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## Perumthachan

> * FDFS list* 
> 
> 1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
> 2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
> 3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
> 3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
> 4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
> 
> 
> ...


njanithu kanaan pokunnilla.

----------


## jobsp90

Press meet Lulu marriott hotel

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ivide Dool ok mass allayirunno...?
> 
> Anniyanode vikram huge aayi....Pinne vanna Bheema,Kanthasamy ok huge hype aayirunnu...1st day heavy rush...but films polinju...Thandavam polum big release aayirunnu....I koluthiyal ellaam pazhaya padi aakum...!


Hype Matrame Undayirunullu ; Padangal Ellam Flop Aayi

Thaandavam 70 Screens Undayirunnu

Last Kurach Run Kittiyath Daivathirumakal Aan

----------


## CHAKOCHI

UAE 15thinanu release

----------


## Mayavi 369

CLT Film City ~

----------


## jobsp90

> avanmaaru Monday booking thudangu


Sheriyaa......Ethra maniku pokunne???Morning or evening?

----------


## Nithz

> * FDFS list* 
> 
> 1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
> 2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
> 3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
> 3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
> 4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
> 
> 
> ...



FDFS Nithz :   Palakakd Sree Devi Durga 

then Again At Shornur Melam :)

----------


## jeeva

> CLT Film City ~


verum 6 show mathrame ullo shame for shankar....mass

----------


## surjisukri

> FDFS list
> 1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
> 2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
> 3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
> 3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
> 4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
> 5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
> 6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
> Pls update....


surjisukri- trivandrum vetturoad harishree

----------


## Viru

> * FDFS list* 
> 
> 1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
> 2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
> 3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
> 3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
> 4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
> 
> 
> ...


Njan Tvmil ticket kittuna evidunelum

----------


## ITV

> * FDFS list* 
> 
> 1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
> 2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
> 3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
> 3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
> 4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
> 
> 
> ...


First day nadappilla, Saturday or Sunday

----------


## ITV

> Njan Tvmil ticket kittuna evidunelum


Ticket available for morning show at New Screen 1, 9:45am

Newil ella showkkum tickets kurachu baakkiyundu. 11:30pm showkku ishtampole

----------


## Viru

> Ticket available for morning show at New Screen 1, 9:45am
> 
> Newil ella showkkum tickets kurachu baakkiyundu. 11:30pm showkku ishtampole


vere ethoke theater enne confirm ayo

----------


## anupkerb1

> vere ethoke theater enne confirm ayo


Anjali , Kirali/sree.
Anjaly full ayii New inale extra show booking start cheythtund @ 11.30 pm ...2 day wait cheythal klurachu peru cancel cheyumm

----------


## Mayavi 369

> verum 6 show mathrame ullo shame for shankar....mass


Vere 2 Screenilum Und Shw ; Ith Advance Resrervation Ulla Shws

----------


## anupkerb1

> verum 6 show mathrame ullo shame for shankar....mass


1st day Collection varumbolm ethee dialgue parayanam

----------


## GangsteR

> * Adupich 2 Padam Pottiyal Keralthil Vedi Theerum , Athinulla Fan Base Ullu* ; Machan TVM Aayath Kond Aviduthe Olam kandit Parayunathan


 :Ennekollu:  njan ithinu reply tarunilla paranjal chilarudae shatrutha eniku kittum

----------


## GangsteR

FDFS list
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 -
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR

Update plz

----------


## Viru

> *Anjali , Kirali/sree.*
> Anjaly full ayii New inale extra show booking start cheythtund @ 11.30 pm ...2 day wait cheythal klurachu peru cancel cheyumm


Ithre ullenkil angot adukanda,maraka returns ayirikum

----------


## GangsteR

> njanithu kanaan pokunnilla.


atenta verutta polae parayunnae

----------


## GangsteR

> Njan First Day Evening Show Aayrkkum... Ravile Exams Undu...


theatre????

----------


## Mayavi 369

> njan ithinu reply tarunilla paranjal chilarudae shatrutha eniku kittum


Nee Paranjit Poyal Mathi  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## BangaloreaN

> Nee Paranjit Poyal Mathi


adyam avane namukku sherippedutham. (pinne ningale sherippeduthaam)

----------


## Mayavi 369

> adyam avane namukku sherippedutham. (pinne ningale sherippeduthaam)


Aarum Kshanichilla  :Yawn:

----------


## jobsp90

> theatre????


FDFS Kaanundo???

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Aarum Kshanichilla


valinju keri varum....

 @ULTIMATE STAR,  vaa, oru adikkulla scope undu.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Mayavi 369

> valinju keri varum....
> 
>  @ULTIMATE STAR,  vaa, oru adikkulla scope undu.


 :Nea:   :Kettoda:

----------


## ITV

> Anjali , Kirali/sree.
> Anjaly full ayii New inale extra show booking start cheythtund @ 11.30 pm ...2 day wait cheythal klurachu peru cancel cheyumm


Anjali balcony aanu full, FC full for 9am show only I think, baakki showsnu FC undaakum

----------


## GangsteR

> Nee Paranjit Poyal Mathi


 :Badday:  :Fight1:

----------


## GangsteR

> FDFS Kaanundo???


illa.........

----------


## Perumthachan

> atenta verutta polae parayunnae


verupponumalla bhai. ee padam kaanan prethyikkichu oru thaalparyavum enikku thonnunnilla. athreyullu.

----------


## GangsteR

> verupponumalla bhai. ee padam kaanan prethyikkichu oru thaalparyavum enikku thonnunnilla. athreyullu.


PK effect  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ITV

> Mankatha irangiya seshamanu Ajithinu ividae fans koodiyathu athu polae nalla padam irangiyal fans koodum...


Ini ethra parakkoora ennu report vannaalum Vijay enna nadanu maathrame aa padathinu minimum aale kettaanulla fan base ulloo - a loyal fan base. Ajithnte oru padam mosham report vannaal Saturday padam veezhum, next Monday parithapakaram status aayirikkum. Post Mankatha vannathil Billa II enthaayi???

----------


## ITV

> verupponumalla bhai. ee padam kaanan prethyikkichu oru thaalparyavum enikku thonnunnilla. athreyullu.


Annanenikku company thannu

----------


## pterion2910

tcr-kairali 5.30 am show

----------


## Kashinathan

> Hype Matrame Undayirunullu ; Padangal Ellam Flop Aayi
> 
> Thaandavam 70 Screens Undayirunnu
> 
> Last Kurach Run Kittiyath Daivathirumakal Aan


kandaswami oke kidu opening eduthathe alle.fdfs kandatha frm punalur.koora padam aayathe konde flop

----------


## Kashinathan

First day NS-Anchal/punalur

----------


## ITV

> kandaswami oke kidu opening eduthathe alle.fdfs kandatha frm punalur.koora padam aayathe konde flop


Onam season allaayirunnel aa padathinu athra polum collection varillaayirunnu

----------


## Kashinathan

> Onam season allaayirunnel aa padathinu athra polum collection varillaayirunnu


padam koora aayal pine endonne clctn.

----------


## FK Raja

Yeahh!! Booked tickets for I on Releasing day..! Ravile Xams undu.. So, 2pm bookd ;) Vetturd(TVM) Harisree... Mrng shw full aayennu paranju btw :P

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Yes...kottayam Abhilash...!


oru 5 ticket enik venam.entha patuo?

----------


## Nithz



----------


## CHAKOCHI



----------


## anupkerb1

> Anjali balcony aanu full, FC full for 9am show only I think, baakki showsnu FC undaakum


Book Myshow inale uchak anjaly booking close ayiii ..Thursday n8 filling fast &  almost full arnu

----------


## Nithz

4K French Promo Of I

----------


## GangsteR

> Ini ethra parakkoora ennu report vannaalum Vijay enna nadanu maathrame aa padathinu minimum aale kettaanulla fan base ulloo - a loyal fan base. Ajithnte oru padam mosham report vannaal Saturday padam veezhum, next Monday parithapakaram status aayirikkum. Post Mankatha vannathil Billa II enthaayi???


pottattaram parayatae.. villu sura kuruvi thalaivan okae ividae bb aaya karyam njan arinjilla  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> kandaswami oke kidu opening eduthathe alle.fdfs kandatha frm punalur.koora padam aayathe konde flop


Ya , Kanthasami Opening Okke Kidu Aayirunnu

----------


## kandahassan

> 4K French Promo Of I


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## pavamdoha

*alavandhaaannnn*

----------


## kandahassan

jan 14 ni tamil - telugu - hindi versions maathrame kaanu ... French , Chinese , japan version kurachu kazhinje kaanu  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Jo Johnson

> Hype Matrame Undayirunullu ; Padangal Ellam Flop Aayi
> 
> Thaandavam 70 Screens Undayirunnu
> 
> Last Kurach Run Kittiyath Daivathirumakal Aan


Ha ha...athu kollaam....Anjaanum Matranum ok keralathil poti....ennu karuthi surya mosham star aakumo...?

Vijayude ethra padangal potiyirikunnu ivide...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> pottattaram parayatae.. villu sura kuruvi thalaivan okae ividae bb aaya karyam njan arinjilla


Thalaiva Ath Vittu Pidi  :Kannilkuthu: 

NPCB , CE , Memories , Mathukutti , Pullipuli Enne 5 Padathinte Koode Irangi KBO Ramzan Week Top Collected Movie Aan With Avg WOM

Ivide Vere Eth Tamil Actorin Pattum  :Laughing: 


Villu , Sura , Kuruvi Okke Ippo Potti Mulacha Starsin Kittunnathinekal Opening Undayirunnu , Athum Atra Koora WOM Vanna Padam Aan  :On The Quiet2:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ha ha...athu kollaam....Anjaanum Matranum ok keralathil poti....ennu karuthi surya mosham star aakumo...?
> 
> Vijayude ethra padangal potiyirikunnu ivide...


Pottiyath Kond Market Illa , Atra Thanne 

VJ Padam Pottiyittum Keralathil Ithuvare Down Aayitilla

----------


## KulFy

> Pottiyath Kond Market Illa , Atra Thanne 
> 
> VJ Padam Pottiyittum Keralathil Ithuvare Down Aayitilla


Uvva  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Pottiyath Kond Market Illa , Atra Thanne 
> 
> VJ Padam Pottiyittum Keralathil Ithuvare Down Aayitilla


Vijayku cheriya upperhand und...ennu karuthi 2 padam potiyal onnum vikramthinte star valuevinonnum onnum patilla....Veruthe potatharam parayaathe....Vijay thanne top...Pinne Suryayum Vikramum ok varum...athu kazhinje ullu Ajith varu keralathil.....Vikramthinte olam undaakunna films valare kuranju poyi...athukondu thonnunnathaanu...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Uvva


Enna Para Mone  :Laughing:

----------


## jumail pala



----------


## Mayavi 369

> Vijayku cheriya upperhand und...ennu karuthi 2 padam potiyal onnum vikramthinte star valuevinonnum onnum patilla....Veruthe potatharam parayaathe....Vijay thanne top...Pinne Suryayum Vikramum ok varum...athu kazhinje ullu Ajith varu keralathil.....Vikramthinte olam undaakunna films valare kuranju poyi...athukondu thonnunnathaanu...


Anniyanu Sesham Vanna Padangal Aan , Ithil Daivathirumakal Matram Aan Nalla Run Kittiyath

Majaa , Bheema , Kanthasami , Daivathirumakal , David , Raavan , Rajapatai , Thandavam

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Anniyanu Sesham Vanna Padangal Aan , Ithil Daivathirumakal Matram Aan Nalla Run Kittiyath
> 
> Majaa , Bheema , Kanthasami , Daivathirumakal , David , Raavan , Rajapatai , Thandavam


Ini Pokkirik sheshamulla vijayude list ite.... :Laughing:

----------


## KulFy

> Enna Para Mone


Njan oru chodyam angottu chodikkatte who is the best actor vijay or surya

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ini Pokkirik sheshamulla vijayude list ite....


ATM , Kuruvi , Villu , Sura , Kavalan , Velayudham , Thalaiva , Thuppakki , Nanban , Jilla , Kaththi , Vettaikaran 

Inna List  :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Njan oru chodyam angottu chodikkatte who is the best actor vijay or surya


Kamal Is Best Actor 

But Rajni Is The BO King 

Baakki Nee Oohicho ; Valya Actoreyum Kondu Vannekkunnu  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## ITV

> pottattaram parayatae.. villu sura kuruvi thalaivan okae ividae bb aaya karyam njan arinjilla


Check the first 4 days collection of Sura, which is a worst movie 

Check any Ajith Surya or Vikram movie with similar or just below avg opinion, appol manassilaakum

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Check the first 4 days collection of Sura, which is a worst movie 
> 
> Check any Ajith Surya or Vikram movie with similar or just below avg opinion, appol manassilaakum


Ningal Aarodan Ee Parayunnath  :Laughing:

----------


## ITV

> Ningal Aarodan Ee Parayunnath


I'm the sorry anna I'm the sorry

----------


## Mayavi 369

> I'm the sorry anna I'm the sorry


Ningal Anjali Fans Shw Kaanunundo

----------


## KulFy

> Kamal Is Best Actor 
> 
> But Rajni Is The BO King 
> 
> Baakki Nee Oohicho ; Valya Actoreyum Kondu Vannekkunnu


Njan chodichathu in vijay or surya....who is the best actor

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Anniyanu Sesham Vanna Padangal Aan , Ithil Daivathirumakal Matram Aan Nalla Run Kittiyath
> 
> Majaa , Bheema , Kanthasami , Daivathirumakal , David , Raavan , Rajapatai , Thandavam


bheema yum kanthasaamy um nalla hype generate cheytha padangal aarunnu...randum njan first day kanumbo nalla crowdum undarunnu :Yes3: .....but bheema climax nirasa ayi....kanthasaamy verum poli.......thaandavam njan rip aanu kandathu...eniku ishtapettu...athu engane potti ennu manasilavunnilla :Hmmm:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> verupponumalla bhai. ee padam kaanan prethyikkichu oru thaalparyavum enikku thonnunnilla. athreyullu.


Athentha bhai.....ee teaserum trailerum oke kandittum ningaku yathoru excitement um thonunnille :Girl Mad:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Njan chodichathu in vijay or surya....who is the best actor


For Me  It's Vijay  :Laughing: 

Nw Kulfi Tell Who Is The BO Hero Vijay or Surya  :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> bheema yum kanthasaamy um nalla hype generate cheytha padangal aarunnu...randum njan first day kanumbo nalla crowdum undarunnu.....but bheema climax nirasa ayi....kanthasaamy verum poli.......thaandavam njan rip aanu kandathu...eniku ishtapettu...athu engane potti ennu manasilavunnilla


Ya Randum Hype Undayirunnu , But Run Kittiyilla

Thandavam Kollamayirunnu , But BO Flop Aayi Poyi , Dir Sheri Aayilla Enna Enik Thoniyath

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ee posteril amy virropan aaya vikramine thalodunna pic undallo...


ambada miduka.....sariyanallo....... :Giveup:

----------


## KulFy

> For Me  It's Vijay 
> 
> Nw Kulfi Tell Who Is The BO Hero Vijay or Surya


For me Surya

----------


## KulFy

> ambada miduka.....sariyanallo.......


Climax aayirikkumo

----------


## Mayavi 369

> For me Surya


Enna Mindathe Irunno  :Vedi:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Climax aayirikkumo


chilappo ayirikum....

----------


## Mayavi 369

Archana Cinemas

Reserve your seats for the most anticipated movie.

Reservation starting at 7.00pm today

Book from home or office at www.archanacinemas.in

----------


## wayanadan

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## visakh r

> Ya Randum Hype Undayirunnu , But Run KittiyillaThandavam Kollamayirunnu , But BO Flop Aayi Poyi , Dir Sheri Aayilla Enna Enik Thoniyath


thandavam super.. :Good: ...anavishiyamaaya lag aanu padam poliyan kaaranam...padam racy ayi eduthirinunkil kidukiyene...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> FDFS list
> 1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
> 2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
> 3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
> 3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
> 4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
> 5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
> 6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
> 7. KRRISH2255 -
> ...


kollam dhanya  :Giveup:

----------


## Perumthachan

> Athentha bhai.....ee teaserum trailerum oke kandittum ningaku yathoru excitement um thonunnille


no. 
maybe there is something wrong with me.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> no. 
> maybe there is something wrong with me.


PK  :Beee: .........

----------


## ikka

EKM PVR Booking started??

----------


## xeon

> Njan chodichathu in vijay or surya....who is the best actor


Suriya ennu parayanamayirikkum ...  :Girl Crazy:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> thandavam super.....anavishiyamaaya lag aanu padam poliyan kaaranam...padam racy ayi eduthirinunkil kidukiyene...


Ya VJ Dir Porayirunu

----------


## xeon

Ee Padam irangumbol koode irangunna padangal okke..  :Bigboss:   :Hunter:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> EKM PVR Booking started??


 :No:   :No:

----------


## ikka

> 


Then how come @kandahassan & @jobsp90 are confirmed of watching the same from PVR FDFS?????

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Then how come @kandahassan & @jobsp90 are confirmed of watching the same from PVR FDFS?????


Booking Thudangumbo Avar Reserve Cheyyum  :Read:

----------


## visakh r

> Ya VJ Dir Porayirunu


action movie vj ku patiyathala...lingusami edutha kidukiyene..

----------


## Perumthachan

> PK .........


manasilaayilla.

----------


## KulFy

> Suriya ennu parayanamayirikkum ...


Sathyam parayaan madikkunnathu enthinu

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> manasilaayilla.


Ini I enganum PK yude reco........... :Maxim:

----------


## KSHERU

fdfs tvm new :)

----------


## Mayavi 369

> fdfs tvm new :)


Ningal Tamil Padam FDFS  :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> action movie vj ku patiyathala...lingusami edutha kidukiyene..


Thalaivayum Punch Illathe Aan Eduth Vechekunath

----------


## jobsp90

> EKM PVR Booking started??


No....Njan ippo lulu mall poyi....they said only by monday or tuesday booking will start

----------


## michael

> For Me  It's Vijay 
> 
> Nw Kulfi Tell Who Is The BO Hero Vijay or Surya


BO vijay thannae pakshae actingil vijay suryayudae aduthu nilkaanulla yogyatha polum illa.....

----------


## jobsp90

> Booking Thudangumbo Avar Reserve Cheyyum


Booking monday or tuesday start cheyum macha....appo book cheyum.....fdfs thanne......NO DOUBT.......

----------


## Perumthachan

> Ini I enganum PK yude reco...........


he he... athum njaan ee padam kaanunnathum thammil enthavaa bandham?
pk vs i collection ente manassikoode poyittupolumilla. 
anyways, ningal atheduthitta sthithikku, 330 indiayil ninnu alle 620 ww I neduvennaano paranju varunnathu?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> BO vijay thannae pakshae actingil vijay suryayudae aduthu nilkaanulla yogyatha polum illa.....


 :Laughing: 

Ee Aduth Nirthan Yogyatha Illathakan Matram Surya Enta Cheytath

----------


## jobsp90

abu salim ee padathil undo ennu oru doubt....bcoz lulu mall promokku pulli vannallo...mikkavarum wrestling fightil pulli undavum....MR kerala aayittu aayirikum pulli varunne....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Booking monday or tuesday start cheyum macha....appo book cheyum.....fdfs thanne......NO DOUBT.......


Ath Thanne Njanum Paranjath , Ikka Vicharichu Ningalk Tkt Kittiyenn

----------


## michael

> Ee Aduth Nirthan Yogyatha Illathakan Matram Surya Enta Cheytath


surya is a great actor angerae ithuverae palrum upayoga peduthiyittilla...

varanam aayiram mathram mathi....vijay aduthu nilkathae erikaan pinnae nanda pithamahan kakha kakha.....

----------


## jeeva

> Njan oru chodyam angottu chodikkatte who is the best actor vijay or surya


2um pora Vikram anu better....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> surya is a great actor angerae ithuverae palrum upayoga peduthiyittilla...
> 
> varanam aayiram mathram mathi....vijay aduthu nilkathae erikaan pinnae nanda pithamahan kakha kakha.....


Ningalk Angane Aakum ; Athe Pole Aan Enik VJ yude Karyathilum

----------


## kandahassan

> abu salim ee padathil undo ennu oru doubt....bcoz lulu mall promokku pulli vannallo...mikkavarum wrestling fightil pulli undavum....MR kerala aayittu aayirikum pulli varunne....


avaru family friends aanu .....abu salim idakku vikrathinte veetilokke pokum....ivde promotion vannappol vikram aanu abu salimine 
vilichathu ....ayal padathil illa .... mr kerala orginal aalu thane aanu fightil ullathu  :Yes:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 2um pora Vikram anu better....


Nilambur Etra Screens Aan

----------


## KulFy

> 2um pora Vikram anu better....


Athu correct...vikram is better

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Athu correct...vikram is better


Nee 13 in Kaanunundo

----------


## jobsp90

> avaru family friends aanu .....abu salim idakku vikrathinte veetilokke pokum....ivde promotion vannappol vikram aanu abu salimine 
> vilichathu ....ayal padathil illa .... mr kerala orginal aalu thane aanu fightil ullathu


kk....Thanx for the information...

----------


## jobsp90

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.n...9dd56b7f46cd65

----------


## KulFy

> Nee 13 in Kaanunundo


Aagrahamundu...pakshe ride illa...ee varsham thanne njan car edukkum...pinne odi nadannu padam kanal aayirikkum :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Aagrahamundu...pakshe ride illa...ee varsham thanne njan car edukkum...pinne odi nadannu padam kanal aayirikkum


Car Eduthal Entina Odi Nadakkunath  :Read:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.n...9dd56b7f46cd65

----------


## ikka

> No....Njan ippo lulu mall poyi....they said only by monday or tuesday booking will start


Thanks for the update!! please update here if PVR starts booking!!

----------


## KulFy

> Car Eduthal Entina Odi Nadakkunath


Chaliyan :Kettoda:

----------


## jeeva

> Nilambur Etra Screens Aan


fairyland One and Two...Jyothiylum kanuayirikkum ..N ilambure Pattu kazhighu Ethu release ullu..Allayirunnel jyothikarku lottery ayenayirunnu ..pakshe kazhigha kollam ethe samayam iraghiya Jilla kanan verum. 100 per....ethilnu aa gathi undhavilla ...

----------


## jobsp90

> Thanks for the update!! please update here if PVR starts booking!!


Yes sure........Evide padam kaanunne??

----------


## SAM369

> Ee Aduth Nirthan Yogyatha Illathakan Matram Surya Enta Cheytath


 :Vedi:  :Fight1:  :Fight1:

----------


## xeon

with  @Chirakkal Sreehari ... Ktr Minerva morning 4.30 am show
 :Band:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> with  @Chirakkal Sreehari ... Ktr Minerva morning 4.30 am show


4.30am......keralathile first show ithavumo?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ATM , Kuruvi , Villu , Sura , Kavalan , Velayudham , Thalaiva , Thuppakki , Nanban , Jilla , Kaththi , Vettaikaran 
> 
> Inna List


Aadhi enna flopinu shesham pokkiri vannu...athu keralathilum thakarthodi....pinne vanna ATM,Kuruvi,Villu,Vettaikaran,Sura ok keralathil flops...... :Laughing:  Alpam odiyath vettaikaran...baaki ok initialinu shesham polinju.... :Laughing:  Koora films vannaal aarkaanelum flops varum.....

Vijayude athra filmso flopso Vikrathinu illa...Vijayude athra star valuevum illa ennu angeekarikunnu....! :Smile: 

But ne paranja pole 2-3 flops orumichu vannal onnum Vikrathinte star value evideyum pokilla ennu Anniyanu shesham I theliyichille....... :Wink:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 4.30am......keralathile first show ithavumo?


Thameensil 4 AM Shw Und

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Aadhi enna flopinu shesham pokkiri vannu...athu keralathilum thakarthodi....pinne vanna ATM,Kuruvi,Villu,Vettaikaran,Sura ok keralathil flops...... Alpam odiyath vettaikaran...baaki ok initialinu shesham polinju.... Koora films vannaal aarkaanelum flops varum.....
> 
> Vijayude athra filmso flopso Vikrathinu illa...Vijayude athra star valuevum illa ennu angeekarikunnu....!
> 
> But ne paranja pole 2-3 flops orumichu vannal onnum Vikrathinte star value evideyum pokilla ennu Anniyanu shesham I theliyichille.......


I Vikraminte Peril Aano Hype  :Laughing: 

Aa VJ Flopsin Kittiya Initial Okke Aa Timile Best Aan 

Ennalum I Vikram Factor Kondan Enn Paranjallo  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ee Aduth Nirthan Yogyatha Illathakan Matram Surya Enta Cheytath


swayam chali vaari teykatae ....  :Kalikkuva:

----------


## GangsteR

> with  @Chirakkal Sreehari ... Ktr Minerva morning 4.30 am show


nee undo fdfs?

----------


## KRRISH2255

I Ithrem Hype Vannathu Vikram Factor Kondanennooo... Ente Ponnoooo...  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

FDFS list
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 -
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva

Update .......

----------


## Mayavi 369

> swayam chali vaari teykatae ....


Pinne Surya Fans Parayunath Ang Angeekarich Taram 

Suryayude Aduth Nirthan Pattatha Actor Aan Polum  :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 


 :Beee: .....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> Aadhi enna flopinu shesham pokkiri vannu...athu keralathilum thakarthodi....pinne vanna ATM,Kuruvi,Villu,Vettaikaran,Sura ok keralathil flops...... Alpam odiyath vettaikaran...baaki ok initialinu shesham polinju.... Koora films vannaal aarkaanelum flops varum.....
> 
> Vijayude athra filmso flopso Vikrathinu illa...Vijayude athra star valuevum illa ennu angeekarikunnu....!
> 
> But ne paranja pole 2-3 flops orumichu vannal onnum Vikrathinte star value evideyum pokilla ennu Anniyanu shesham I theliyichille.......


.   Padam undelalle flop veru ... Last hit ethandu 7 years back aanenu orkkanam

----------


## Jo Johnson

> I Vikraminte Peril Aano Hype 
> 
> Aa VJ Flopsin Kittiya Initial Okke Aa Timile Best Aan 
> 
> Ennalum I Vikram Factor Kondan Enn Paranjallo


I vikram factor ennu njan paranjo...? Star Value athupole nilanilkunna kondalle Vikram-Shankar Project veendum undaayath......Athinu ithra hype vannath..... :Yes:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> fairyland One and Two...Jyothiylum kanuayirikkum ..N ilambure Pattu kazhighu Ethu release ullu..Allayirunnel jyothikarku lottery ayenayirunnu ..pakshe kazhigha kollam ethe samayam iraghiya Jilla kanan verum. 100 per....ethilnu aa gathi undhavilla ...


Jilla Okke Atra Koora WOM Alle ; Ith Kidu Hype Alle

----------


## xeon

> Aadhi enna flopinu shesham pokkiri vannu...athu keralathilum thakarthodi....pinne vanna ATM,Kuruvi,Villu,Vettaikaran,Sura ok keralathil flops...... Alpam odiyath vettaikaran...baaki ok initialinu shesham polinju.... Koora films vannaal aarkaanelum flops varum.....
> 
> Vijayude athra filmso flopso Vikrathinu illa...Vijayude athra star valuevum illa ennu angeekarikunnu....!
> 
> But ne paranja pole 2-3 flops orumichu vannal onnum Vikrathinte star value evideyum pokilla ennu Anniyanu shesham I theliyichille.......


.   Padam undelalle flop veru ... Last hit ethandu 7 years back aanenu orkkanam

----------


## Mayavi 369

> I vikram factor ennu njan paranjo...? Star Value athupole nilanilkunna kondalle Vikram-Shankar Project veendum undaayath......Athinu ithra hype vannath.....


Star Value Kondalla Ee Prjct Vannath , Vikram Enna Actorude Acting Brilliance Kondan Enn  Parayunathakum Sheri 

Ee Padathinte Buisness Poyekkunath Shankar Factoril Aan

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Chaliyan


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Pinne Surya Fans Parayunath Ang Angeekarich Taram 
> 
> Suryayude Aduth Nirthan Pattatha Actor Aan Polum


Vijay challenging aayi cheytittulla oru film parayamo..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Vijay challenging aayi cheytittulla oru film parayamo..


Latest One Thanne Aayikotte Kaththi  :Phhhh:

----------


## xeon

> nee undo fdfs?


Oho ee raathri poi ticket eduthu post cheythappo njan undonnu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Oho ee raathri poi ticket eduthu post cheythappo njan undonnu


Annanu Randu Jai Vilichek  :Order:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Star Value Kondalla Ee Prjct Vannath , Vikram Enna Actorude Acting Brilliance Kondan Enn  Parayunathakum Sheri 
> 
> Ee Padathinte Buisness Poyekkunath Shankar Factoril Aan


Aa acting brilliance ullidatholam kaalam star valuevum nilanilkum...I poleyulla projects veendum varum......big budget projects thanne varum....Athentha I nayakan illaatha film aano....?Directorude peril ariyapedaan...? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## GangsteR

> Latest One Thanne Aayikotte Kaththi


kathtjiyil enthu undayaanu cheytathu..njan chotichathu Kakka kakka , Ghajini, Vaaranam Aayiram polae vallathum undonna  :Thinking:

----------


## GangsteR

> Oho ee raathri poi ticket eduthu post cheythappo njan undonnu


oh anganae...ok

----------


## GangsteR

FDFS list
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 -
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva
18. xeon - Kottarakkara Minerva

----------


## Mayavi 369

> kathtjiyil enthu undayaanu cheytathu..njan chotichathu Kakka kakka , Ghajini, Vaaranam Aayiram polae vallathum undonna


VA Kurach Variety Und ; Ee Khaka Khaka & Ghajini Enta Itra Valya Unda  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Mayavi 369

@GangsteR

Nalla Assal VJ Hater Aanenn Ariyam , So Ivide Stop Cheyyam ; Ith I Thread Alle  :Smile: 

Ini VJ Hater Alla Ennonnum Parayaruth Plz ; Evide Okke VJ ye Thaangan Pattunno Avide Okke Thaangunund  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR
> 
> Nalla Assal VJ Hater Aanenn Ariyam , So Ivide Stop Cheyyam ; Ith I Thread Alle 
> 
> Ini VJ Hater Alla Ennonnum Parayaruth Plz ; Evide Okke VJ ye Thaangan Pattunno Avide Okke Thaangunund


satyam parayumbol thaangal allae.. k njan vittu

----------


## Nithz

Padam Irangiyal Next Second CD irakkan Vendi Covers Adichu Vechirikkunnu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Padam Irangiyal Next Second CD irakkan Vendi Covers Adichu Vechirikkunnu


Ith Bnglr Aanallo , Avide 2nd Day Muthal Roadsidil Kaanam

----------


## Mahabali

Keralathile I release cheyyunna theaters list undoo..?

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Mayavi 369

> Keralathile I release cheyyunna theaters list undoo..?


Eth Place Aan Vendath ?????

----------


## Mahabali

> Eth Place Aan Vendath ?????


alappuzha..

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Ith Bnglr Aanallo , Avide 2nd Day Muthal Roadsidil Kaanam


ithiri engilum budhi bodham oke ullavar inganathe padam oke theatreinne kanoo

----------


## Mayavi 369

> alappuzha..


Seethasil Und

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ithiri engilum budhi bodham oke ullavar inganathe padam oke theatreinne kanoo


Athe ; Ithokke Theateril Ninn Miss Aakunath Nashtam Thanneyan

----------


## Laleattan

> Padam Irangiyal Next Second CD irakkan Vendi Covers Adichu Vechirikkunnu



ethu audio aanu

----------


## Laleattan

USA Full list vannilalo

----------


## Viru

> kathtjiyil enthu undayaanu cheytathu..njan chotichathu* Kakka kakka , Ghajini, Vaaranam Aayiram* polae vallathum undonna


Ithil okke enthonna ithra albudham ayit ullath  :Laughing:  Ghajini okke aamir ithilum kidu ayit cheyth vachitund

Forceil johnum mosham onum alla

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ithil okke enthonna ithra albudham ayit ullath  Ghajini okke aamir ithilum kidu ayit cheyth vachitund
> 
> Forceil johnum mosham onum alla


Aa 3 Padathinte 1st Choice By Dir Polum Vere Aalukal Aayirunnu  :Read:

----------


## Nithz

> ethu audio aanu


aano..... !!!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> aano..... !!!


Ningade Avide Fans Shw Etra Manikkan

----------


## Viru

> Aa 3 Padathinte 1st Choice By Dir Polum Vere Aalukal Aayirunnu


2 ennam ajithinte kayyin poyathan kettitund

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 2 ennam ajithinte kayyin poyathan kettitund


Athe  :Yes3:

----------


## Mayavi 369

Rose Cine Palace
 · 
Pongal plans @ ROSE CINE PALACE.(14 Jan)
''AI'' movie on 14 th of January..
AMBALA on 16 th of January...
Show timings :- 10:30AM.2:00PM.5:45PM.9:00PM.
AI WILL BE SCREENED ONLY ON 14th & 15th, followed by AMBALA on 16th....

----------


## Mayavi 369

Abhilash Theatre

Movie plans on 14 th of January.... 

AI @ 10:30AM. 2:00PM. 5:45PM. 9:00PM.

----------


## Mayavi 369

Annas Theatre

'' I '' MOVIE UPDATE
Dear viewers I movie will be releasing on 14th of January 2015.
movie will be screened at 

ABHILASH: 4 SHOWS.

ANNAS:- 4 SHOWS.

ROSE:- 4 SHOWS.

LITTLE ROSE :- 4 SHOWS.

SHOW TIMINGS:- @ 10:30AM. 2:00PM. 5:30PM. 9:00PM.

THE CHANGE IN TIMINGS IS DUE TO THE LENGTH OF THE MOVIE IS ABOUT 3 HOURS...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Endaayttendaaaa... Padathinu Disaster Label Aanu... All Time 3rd Grosser Disatster... Endoru Viroodhaabhaasam...


3rd ? 2nd alle ?  :Ahupinne: 

ith munpum sambavichittund.. BABA

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 3rd ? 2nd alle ? 
> 
> ith munpum sambavichittund.. BABA


KBO Update Cheythu Alle  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 3rd ? 2nd alle ? 
> 
> ith munpum sambavichittund.. BABA


Macha...Siggy,... :Ahupinne: 

Ithu wed release aayakondu extended weekend alle...5 days aanu....8.5Cr kuranju poyille....Athupole weekendil 8.5Cr enkil 9 days extended weekil pinneyulla 4 daysil 5.5Cr vannaale 14Cr varathullu... :Ahupinne:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Abhilash Theatre
> 
> Movie plans on 14 th of January.... 
> 
> AI @ 10:30AM. 2:00PM. 5:45PM. 9:00PM.


Numma Abhilash... :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Numma Abhilash...


Ith Njanga Abhilash Aan  :Phhhh:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Macha...Siggy,...
> 
> Ithu wed release aayakondu extended weekend alle...5 days aanu....8.5Cr kuranju poyille....Athupole weekendil 8.5Cr enkil 9 days extended weekil pinneyulla 4 daysil 5.5Cr vannaale 14Cr varathullu...


njan normal friday udesicha ittath.. innu update cheyyanam ennu karuthiyathaa.. ormippichathinu thanks

----------


## Jo Johnson

> njan normal friday udesicha ittath.. innu update cheyyanam ennu karuthiyathaa.. ormippichathinu thanks


Nammude prediction ipol ethaandu aduthaduthaayi.... :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

> Nammude prediction ipol ethaandu aduthaduthaayi....


pollil Jojo cr koodi cherkaamarnu  :Yeye:

----------


## Mayavi 369

Jo Jo yum Siggy  :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

> njan normal friday udesicha ittath.. innu update cheyyanam ennu karuthiyathaa.. ormippichathinu thanks


But ne annu paranjathu 7 days 15Cr aanu..... :Rolleyes:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> But ne annu paranjathu 7 days 15Cr aanu.....


14 aayirunnille  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 14 aayirunnille


14-15Cr ennaanennu thonnunnu..... :Rolleyes:  Annu nammal ithu paranju tharkichirunnu.... :Yes:

----------


## KRRISH2255

@GangsteR; Most Probably TCR Kairali/Sree...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 3rd ? 2nd alle ? 
> 
> ith munpum sambavichittund.. BABA


Eppol 2nd Aayi Kaanum... Endhiran,Lingaa,Shivaji Ingane Aavum Eppol Top 3... Now All Left To I...  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

°•Aascar Film•° @ Aascars 
407+ screens in the #I Primary #USA Theater List:
dakshaalabs.com/iusa.pdf Premieres on January
13th!...

----------


## KulFy

> °•Aascar Film•° @ Aascars 
> 407+ screens in the #I Primary #USA Theater List:
> dakshaalabs.com/iusa.pdf Premieres on January
> 13th!...


Screenshot aayittu idu

----------


## anupkerb1

> @GangsteR; Most Probably TCR Kairali/Sree...


ragam closed for renovation  :Engane: 
eni Jose kodee undakanam ..Kairali sapna matram poraaaaaaaa

----------


## anupkerb1

> I vikram factor ennu njan paranjo...? Star Value athupole nilanilkunna kondalle Vikram-Shankar Project veendum undaayath......Athinu ithra hype vannath.....


Shankar name pakaram valla Linguiswamy Vere endhelum name arnekil ee thread 50 polum cross cheyilaaaaaa ..Its Nly Coz f SHANKAR ..Shankar-VIkram combo DOuble dhamakaa

----------


## Manoj

Tvpm eppozhanu Aadya show...

----------


## GangsteR

@KulFy oru title para macha

----------


## jeeva

Ekm single screen ethanu....sarith aa aneghill kollamayirunnu

----------


## jeeva

Nilamburill ninnum kanan anu thalparyam ....kiduu theater anu fairylandss ..

----------


## Nithz

I - SWOT ANALYSIS

It’s been more than 4 years since Shankar’s Enthiran and close to 2 years since Vikram’s David, hit the screens. For the numerous fans of both these huge personalities, the wait is almost over as their second outing together, ‘I’ is on the eve of its mammoth release all over the world in 3 languages - Tamil, Telugu and Hindi. There has been a lot said and written about this film but that doesn’t stop us from looking at ‘I’ again, carefully with a microscope to come up with the S,W,O and T of this multi crore marvel, funded by Aascar Films’ Ravichandran.

Strengths

Just look at the names and brands associated with the film. Each of the following entities is known for a certain set of qualities and attributes and for ‘I’, all of them have pushed their limits to come up with their very best.

Director Shankar (typical grandeur and unmatched vision)

Chiyaan Vikram (no amount of words can describe the physical extents and extremes to which he has gone, for this movie. His ‘Koonan’ makeover is sure to shock and be remembered for years to come. Just read up on the efforts and strain that he had to endure for this particular look. Humbling!)

A.R.Rahman (chartbuster songs yet again with great expectations surrounding his BGM)

DoP P.C.Sreeram (brilliant visuals in never-seen-before locations to match Shankar’s ideas, imagination and vision)

Producer Aascar Films (exceeding their own set benchmarks in budget, production standards, marketing campaigns and promotion initiatives)

Make-up incharge Weta Workshop (be it the beast or ‘Koonan’, we are set to see Vikram in unimaginable avatars thanks to Weta’s expertise)

Editor Anthony (his cuts for the teaser and trailer have been lapped up big time, the world over, with record-breaking millions and millions of views for both. He is bound to have worked his magic for the movie too, spread over 3 hours)

In addition to the above ‘brands’, we have Santhanam whose wisecracks and banter are bound to be a breeze, and art director Muthuraj who has come up with some fabulous set designs for the movie, particularly for the much-talked about beast abode for ‘Ennodu Nee Irundhaal’. Amy Jackson’s glamour and exotic beauty will be another cornerstone. She is sure to attract viewers.
Not much is known about the movie’s plot and Shankar himself has said that this romance-thriller genre is something new for him. Something new for us, the audience too. The excitement is nail-biting.
A massive release all over the globe in three languages and the festival release time, guarantee ‘I’ of one of the very best openings ever, by a South Indian film. Expect housefull boards all over, in the extended opening weekend.

Weaknesses

Compared to other Shankar films, ‘I’ has been overexposed in the public eye and the media, by his own admission recently. Though this has resulted in unparalleled hype and massive expectations, this excess exposure can work in the opposite way too, if the film falls even slightly short of expectations.
Being a huge-budgeted film, ‘I’ has been priced pretty high too, and distributors and exhibitors must have shelled out quite a hefty sum to get hold of ‘I’, in both Tamil and Telugu. Nothing short of a really handsome run, would get ‘I’ a Hit status and all its stakeholders a positive balance sheet. The recent distributors issue with Lingaa is a case in point.
The gory, unsettling and widely-promoted ‘Koonan’ makeover of Vikram has sort of sent a message that ‘I’ isn’t for the regular family audiences, comprising kids and ladies. Winning over this section of the crowd is a must for any blockbuster wannabe.
There was also a situation with the film’s censor certificate which was initially a U/A and later reportedly revised to U. So there definitely seems to have been a creative compromise in an effort to make ‘I’ a universal fare and also to get the related financial, tax benefits.
The run time of the movie is reportedly more than 3 hours. Though most of Shankar’s blockbusters have exceeded the 3 hour mark, the recent trend is towards shorter, crisper movies around the 2 hour 15 mins mark. 

Opportunities

‘I’ has the massive screen count, all the big screens and the right release time to smash box office records all over the world and set new benchmarks for Tamil films (and also with its Telugu dubbed version). Brand Shankar would get even more gloss if the expected happens. 
Vikram would be looking at ‘I’ as his return to the topmost league. Of late he hasn’t been prolific, and if ‘I’ clicks, a spot right at the top awaits Chiyaan.
Glam doll Amy would be seeing ‘I’ as her big ticket to superstardom. She has already signed up films with Dhanush and Udhayanidhi and if ‘I’ works, then nothing would stop this sexy babe from ruling the roost.
Upen Patel may be the next non-Tamil face to crop up to our directors’ minds, when they scout for possible pan-Indian villains. 
If ‘I’ scores, then we may see more ambitious producers and talented directors going the Aascar - Shankar way in trying out such grand projects on a wide scale. In that sense, ‘I’ is an opportunity for the entire Tamil film industry to makes its mark on a global platform. Not to forget, the bragging rights that we would get, in comparison to the other major film industries in our own country.

Threats

Like always, piracy can be a bummer for any new film that comes out. 

The red carpet has been laid out when it comes to the theater space, and other films would just have to compete for the left-overs after the lion’s hunt. Let’s wait for the real deal. ‘I’ will see you, coming 14th onwards ...

----------


## GangsteR

FD List..
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva
Update .......

----------


## GangsteR

> Shankar name pakaram valla Linguiswamy Vere endhelum name arnekil ee thread 50 polum cross cheyilaaaaaa ..Its Nly Coz f SHANKAR ..Shankar-VIkram combo DOuble dhamakaa


athu point  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#I online books will start at @
ags_cinemas today . Get ur tickets soon :) @ags_
cinemas @bookmyshow "

----------


## GangsteR

#I releasing in 400 screens in the US , #PK released
only in 272 screens. a record.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

2012, 2013, 2014 '3' Years Most Awaited
' #I ' is Now Just 11,12,13 '3' Days Away
♥♥♥♥ #Imovie RELEASING THIS JAN 14

----------


## KulFy

> @KulFy oru title para macha


The Deliberation Of Shankar & Preeminence Of Vikram Peers "I"

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @Rameshlaus 
#Imovie #Kerala Update: Lot of straight
Malayalam movies are postponing their
release from next week to make way
for #I Tsunami..

----------


## GangsteR

> The Deliberation Of Shankar & Drudgery Of Vikram Peers "I"


Thanx macha....  :Clap3:

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @Rameshlaus 
#Imovie #Karnataka Update: Tamil
version releases huge in #Bangalore
and #Mysore .. Telugu version to release
in rest of Karnataka..

----------


## Manoj

Gangster bhai, tvpm special show evidaanu

----------


## Laleattan

> #I releasing in 400 screens in the US , #PK released
> only in 272 screens. a record.


this 400 is tamil + hindi + telugu

----------


## KulFy

> Thanx macha....


athu venda....
The Deliberation Of Shankar & Preeminence Of Vikram Peers "I"

----------


## GangsteR

> athu venda....
> The Deliberation Of Shankar & Preeminence Of Vikram Peers "I"


itintae koodae rlz date koodi add cheyamo

----------


## KulFy

@GangsteR aa drudgery eduthu kala...Preeminence mathi

----------


## KulFy

> itintae koodae rlz date koodi add cheyamo


I (ഐ) @ Jan 14th ◆ The Deliberation Of Shankar & Preeminence Of Vikram Peers "I"

----------


## GangsteR

> Gangster bhai, tvpm special show evidaanu


Anjaliyil enna arinjathu... confirm aayittu parayam

----------


## GangsteR

> I (ഐ) @ Jan 14th ◆ The Deliberation Of Shankar & Preeminence Of Vikram Peers "I"


done .... swantam shrishti tannaeyaano

----------


## KulFy

> done .... swantam shrishti tannaeyaano


Yeah  :Yes3:

----------


## Manoj

Iyob pole aarkum manasilakatha title ittu kalayaruthu...

----------


## mukkuvan

EKM - Sarita and Kavitha....




> Ekm single screen ethanu....sarith aa aneghill kollamayirunnu

----------


## GangsteR

> Yeah


oru rep tannekkam.  :Yeye:

----------


## KulFy

> oru rep tannekkam.


athonnum venda...padam ATBB aaya mathi  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> athonnum venda...padam ATBB aaya mathi


First day pokunnundo

----------


## KulFy

> First day pokunnundo


nope.......

----------


## jeeva

Fdfs from....Ekm Saritha /nilambure -Fairyland

----------


## House MD

> I (ഐ) @ Jan 14th ◆ The Deliberation Of Shankar & Preeminence Of Vikram Peers "I"


Athaaannuu..... enthonnu?? lo layalu paranjille.. lathu... atthhaaannuu  mmada " I" ...

----------


## GangsteR

FD List..
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva
18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland
19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam
20. Manoj -Trivandrum
21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
Update .......

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## singam

thread title meaning onnu parayu pls.. :Hypo:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> thread title meaning onnu parayu pls..


 @GaniThalapathi Neeyano Title Ittath  :On The Quiet2:

----------


## Perumthachan

The Deliberation Of Shankar & Preeminence Of Vikram Peers 

  @GangsteR

enthavaa kavi udheshichathu?

----------


## singam

Deliberation - long and careful consideration or discussion/slow and careful movement or thought
Preeminence - the fact of surpassing all others; superiority
Peer - To look intently, searchingly, or with difficulty

 :Vandivittu:

----------


## House MD

> The Deliberation Of Shankar & Preeminence Of Vikram Peers 
> 
>   @GangsteR
> 
> enthavaa kavi udheshichathu?


Enthooo.... kelkaan oru" ithu" ondu, athaaaannuuuuuu.. 'pretentious 'aennum parayum ee poetry-kku :Phhhh:

----------


## RED DEVIL

@GangsteR ticket kitiyal fdfs frm ktm evidunelum.entanelum fst day kanum..so add me

----------


## BangaloreaN

Thread title  :Ennekollu: 

Kulfy parayunnathu kelkkunna thread owner  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Perumthachan

> Deliberation - long and careful consideration or discussion/slow and careful movement or thought
> Preeminence - the fact of surpassing all others; superiority
> Peer - To look intently, searchingly, or with difficulty


peer ennu paranjaal, sahapravarthakar ennumundu. vikram peers ennu paranjaal, vijay, surya etc. etc.
preminence of vikram peers ennu parayumbo.... aaah!

----------


## Perumthachan

> Enthooo.... kelkaan oru" ithu" ondu, athaaaannuuuuuu.. 'pretentious 'aennum parayum ee poetry-kku


MS word il ethaandokke type cheythittu, athile oro wordum eduthittu right click + synonyms upayogiche poleyundu.

----------


## jeeva

Title kandhu rival fansinu vattayo....Titlelil alla karyam padathilanu so wait.....

----------


## Nithz

I to have a monstrous opening not just in India.

Monumental, colossal, magnum opus - these are some words that are always associated with a Shankar film. His upcoming I will be no different.

I has created a huge wave, ever since the teaser of the film, was released. Not just in India, I is one of those movies that is keenly looked upon even in the western countries.

We all know the pull, I fetches in India but its demand in the US is also quite fascinating. If the reports that the makers have shared in their official social forums, are true, I is all set to release in  407+ screens in the US, and the movie is likely to have a premiere show on the 13th of January.

We will keep you posted as the 'I' week is finally here !

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Manoj

> peer ennu paranjaal, sahapravarthakar ennumundu. vikram peers ennu paranjaal, vijay, surya etc. etc.
> preminence of vikram peers ennu parayumbo.... aaah!


Kulfiye onnu vilicho, PK Ku ithu pole variety items kittum...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> @GaniThalapathi Neeyano Title Ittath


Hahaha Nope...  :Moodoff:

----------


## Perumthachan

> Kulfiye onnu vilicho, PK Ku ithu pole variety items kittum...


annaa, sahaayichillelum upadravikaruthu.
deliberation. emminence.
ingane filament adichupokunna words onnum thangaanulla sheshi numakkilla.

----------


## Jishnu Anand

kidilam title aanallo....aara ithinte upanjathavu?

----------


## Manoj

> annaa, sahaayichillelum upadravikaruthu.
> deliberation. emminence.
> ingane filament adichupokunna words onnum thangaanulla sheshi numakkilla.


Ithu njaan nerathe oohichathanu, iyyob ithu pole gani oru title ittayirinnu, padam kanathavarku entho valiya sambhavamayi thonnum, pakshe padathil onnumilla thaanum..

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

@KulFy doubt teerthu kodukku  :Yeye:

----------


## Manoj

Ninte title pole ithum famous aakum..


> Hahaha Nope...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> kidilam title aanallo....aara ithinte upanjathavu?


 @GangsteR .....

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Manoj

Title enthayalum padam oru varavu varum, 300 Cr ethumo, kaathirinnu kaanan...

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## ALEXI

> Thread title 
> 
> Kulfy parayunnathu kelkkunna thread owner


Ambalathinte agal vilakkukal theliyunna sandhyayil gangster kulfyodu chodichu "Iniyum nee ithu vazhi varille aanakaleyum thelichu kondu"  :Hammer:

----------


## CHAKOCHI

Padam oru kidu sambavamakatte...mmade payyan vikram itrayum naal kashtapettathalle...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Title enthayalum padam oru varavu varum, 300 Cr ethumo, kaathirinnu kaanan...


FDFs Alle ?......

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Ambalathinte agal vilakkukal theliyunna sandhyayil gangster kulfyodu chodichu "Iniyum nee ithu vazhi varille aanakaleyum thelichu kondu"


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## mynameisSHAN



----------


## mynameisSHAN



----------


## Manoj

> FDFs Alle ?......


Evidaa fdfs, oru idea illa, enthayalum weekend nu munpu randu thavana kaanum...

----------


## mynameisSHAN



----------


## Mayavi 369

> Hahaha Nope...


Kandappo Neeyanenn Vicharichu  :Read:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Evidaa fdfs, oru idea illa, enthayalum weekend nu munpu randu thavana kaanum...


Bilalika 4am enno matto paranju..

----------


## Manoj

> Bilalika 4am enno matto paranju..


Veluppinu show undel njaan pokum....

----------


## pterion2910

> FD List..1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara9. Mohanlal is reloaded -10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree12. Viru -Trivandrum13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva18. jeeva-Nilambur fairylandUpdate .......


tcr kairali 5.30 am

----------


## GangsteR

FD List..
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva
18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland
19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam
20. Manoj -Trivandrum
21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
Update .......

----------


## kandahassan

Release aduthapozhekkum tinju jishnuvine kaanarillallo  :Thinking:

----------


## Perumthachan

> Ambalathinte agal vilakkukal theliyunna sandhyayil gangster kulfyodu chodichu "Iniyum nee ithu vazhi varille aanakaleyum thelichu kondu"


 :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu: 

english ariyaan vayyaatha aanakkal aane, randuperum paadupedum!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

Preeminance ennu vachal entha ????

----------


## GangsteR

> Preeminance ennu vachal entha ????


parayilla..

----------


## GangsteR

> Release aduthapozhekkum tinju jishnuvine kaanarillallo


 @tinjuJISHNU ellam olinju irunnu kanunnundu

----------


## GangsteR

> Release aduthapozhekkum tinju jishnuvine kaanarillallo


 @tinjuJISHNU ellam olinju irunnu kanunnundu

----------


## House MD

> FD List..
> 1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
> 2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
> 3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
> 3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
> 4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
> 5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
> 6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
> 7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
> ...


House MD- chennai -Luxe

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

* I - Booking status (TVM City)
-----------------
14/01/2015
----------
Trivandrum -ANJALI -2K ARIESPLEX
All Shows Sold out...!!! (SC - 1200)

Trivandrum -NEW Theatre DOLBY ATMOS Screen - 1
(SC - 600)
9.45 am , 8.30 pm shows sold out
1.30 pm - available 15 seats
5.00 pm - available 7 seats
11.30 pm - available 86 seats

So...grab your seats as much as u can possible...coming days shows are filling fast...!!

NB : Sreepadmanabha , Kairali Reservations are not
yet started...!!
Source : Book my show

*

----------


## GangsteR

> * I - Booking status (TVM City)
> -----------------
> 14/01/2015
> ----------
> Trivandrum -ANJALI -2K ARIESPLEX
> All Shows Sold out...!!! (SC - 1200)
> 
> Trivandrum -NEW Theatre DOLBY ATMOS Screen - 1
> (SC - 600)
> ...


Padmanaphayil booking open aayillae..urappano.? oruthan ennodu booking tudangi ennu paranju cash vangichondu poyi

----------


## anupkerb1

Chennai,bangalore ,hyderbad elam Marakaa booking ..abirami  open cheythu within 3 hour 3 days booking almost full ayii..now they increasng show :Giveup: 
Still 2 more days :Badpc:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Padmanaphayil booking open aayillae...oruthan ennodu tudangi ennu paranju cash vangichondu poyi


offline booking undakum ?
Thrissur ticket cancel cheythu..sapna kanam...Aura 3D..Kanumbol aa effectl kanadee

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Padmanaphayil booking open aayillae...oruthan ennodu tudangi ennu paranju cash vangichondu poyi


'mathayichetta oru paatu ketto'???

----------


## Nithz

'I' Tickets - The Hottest Selling Item of the Market !

Online bookings for the biggest movie of recent times - Shankar - Vikram's magnum opus opened up on Friday. Not all theaters have began ticketing, including the coveted Sathyam Cinemas, its branches and Mayajaal Cinemas. The opened up screens, so far, has had a remarkable run, with almost full shows.

We will keep you posted on the screen count, and the records the movie broke and is set to break in the coming days.

Meanwhile, people who already have booked their tickets - please bear in mind that 'I' tickets are the hottest item in the market, right now, and hence, have them safe!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> I (ഐ) @ Jan 14th ◆ The Deliberation Of Shankar & Preeminence Of Vikram Peers "I"


The title may seems immaculate but its rather delusive and emotionally void entangled to a higher degree of haughtiness I would say....! :Rolling Eyes:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Manoj

Tvpm 6 theatre undakumennu kettu, enthayalum tvpm annu ilaki mariyum..

5.30 show undel njaanum fdfs kaanum, Indian- Shivaji kazhinju veendum oru fdfs

----------


## Viru

232 screens in kerala enne pillechan update

biggest ever release in kerala

----------


## anupkerb1

> 232 screens in kerala enne pillechan update
> 
> biggest ever release in kerala


athilum koduthal und.... :Giveup:

----------


## Manoj

> 232 screens in kerala enne pillechan update
> 
> biggest ever release in kerala


Undakum, solo rls alle- lingaa pole aalillathe show cancel cheyyendi varilla...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 232 screens in kerala enne pillechan update
> 
> biggest ever release in kerala


Jilla opening record ok pazhankadha aakum.... :Giveup: Bangalore Daysinte opening weekum 1st weekendil swaaha aakum koluthiyal.... :Giveup:

----------


## Manoj

Indian kaanumbol 16 vayassanu, annu 7 manikentho aanu fdfs- kripayil...Raavile ezhunetu pallum thechu cycle Il oru pokkanu, chennapol padam thudangi- akathu kayariyapol oru kilavan ninnu thookunnu- bhaagyam kamalhasan vannilla ennum paranju seat Il irinnu kazhinjapolanu ororuthar kayyadi thudangiyathu, enthaa kaaryam ennu nokiyapozhanu thookunna kilavan Kamal aanennu pidikittiyathu...

Innum shankar padam vannal athe aaveshamanu...

----------


## Viru

*Sreedhar Pillai ‏@sri50 

#I will have early morning shows starting at 5.30 am in nearly 30 screens in Kerala advance booking is phenomenal*

----------


## Manoj

Ellaam pazhankathayakum, oru samshayavum Venda...


> Jilla opening record ok pazhankadha aakum....Bangalore Daysinte opening weekum 1st weekendil swaaha aakum koluthiyal....

----------


## Viru

> Jilla opening record ok pazhankadha aakum....Bangalore Daysinte opening weekum 1st weekendil swaaha aakum koluthiyal....





> Ellaam pazhankathayakum, oru samshayavum Venda...


30 screensil velupine show thudangum enne,appo thane ivide enth trending anene manasilakille

Opening record onnum bhaki kannila enne urape aane

----------


## Manoj

> 30 screensil velupine show thudangum enne,appo thane ivide enth trending anene manasilakille
> 
> Opening record onnum bhaki kannila enne urape aane


Shankar nte ithu polulla padangalkonnum mosham wom vannitilla, athinulla saadhyatha valare cheruthanu, ithoru blockbuster aakumennu thanneyanu pratheeksha..

----------


## KRRISH2255

Endonnu Title Aanedai Ithu... Oralpam Mayathil Aayikoode... Deliberationum Preeminenceum...  :Ho:

----------


## SAM369

GCC yilokke 14ne ullalle,,Baagyam Koppanmarude review kaanenda :Warnred:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

232 Screens  :Yahoo:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> GCC yilokke 14ne ullalle,,Baagyam Koppanmarude review kaanenda


UK 13th anu....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Shankar nte ithu polulla padangalkonnum mosham wom vannitilla, athinulla saadhyatha valare cheruthanu, ithoru blockbuster aakumennu thanneyanu pratheeksha..


ys  .... Heavy Wom Anel Sakala Records Thiruthum... Enthiran Record Marikadakumo?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> GCC yilokke 14ne ullalle,,Baagyam Koppanmarude review kaanenda


Tly Eppozha FDFS

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Endonnu Title Aanedai Ithu... Oralpam Mayathil Aayikoode... Deliberationum Preeminenceum...


Shankar Thanne Heavy item Anu....so Tittle ayitu Cost kurakanda ennu karuthi :Laughing:

----------


## Manoj

> Endonnu Title Aanedai Ithu... Oralpam Mayathil Aayikoode... Deliberationum Preeminenceum...


Pre mensus athenthuvaa sambhavam...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ys  .... Heavy Wom Anel Sakala Records Thiruthum... Enthiran Record Marikadakumo?


Gud wom vannaal ella recordsum marikadakum for a tamil movie....!20Cr gross ok putu pole kadakum.....

----------


## SAM369

> Tly Eppozha FDFS


innale chodichappo Confirm aayittilla enna paranje..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> innale chodichappo Confirm aayittilla enna paranje..


Ajith Padam Malabar Basheer Aan ; Liberyl Motham Tamil Padam Aakumallo Ee Maasam

----------


## SAM369

> UK 13th anu....


appolekkum tnilokke thudangitte undakum

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Gud wom vannaal ella recordsum marikadakum for a tamil movie....!20Cr gross ok putu pole kadakum.....


World Wide Enthiran Marikadakumo?

----------


## SAM369

> Ajith Padam Malabar Basheer Aan ; Liberyl Motham Tamil Padam Aakumallo Ee Maasam


hmm...Basheer tamil padathine pothuve nalla support aane,main star padam aanel minimum 2 screens engilum kaanum 2nd week,aal ellengilum.YA Basheer aayonde 2il kooduthal urappanu,ajithinte padathinokke aadyamayittakum.

----------


## Manoj

> ys  .... Heavy Wom Anel Sakala Records Thiruthum... Enthiran Record Marikadakumo?


Urappayum marikadamkkum...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> appolekkum tnilokke thudangitte undakum


Ys.. But First review avarudethakum. Actually TN 12 am show ipozhindo ... Jilla tym il illarnnu. Linga tymil veendum thudangiyennu kettu. @singam @kunjumon

----------


## jobsp90

As of now keralathu ethra theatres irangum?? Kerala distributors rights ethra?? 1st few days ethra aayirukkum gross collection in kerala, tamil nadu..Andhra pradesh???

----------


## Manoj

> World Wide Enthiran Marikadakumo?


Marikadakkum, athaanu Shankar...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> hmm...Basheer tamil padathine pothuve nalla support aane,main star padam aanel minimum 2 screens engilum kaanum 2nd week,aal ellengilum.YA Basheer aayonde 2il kooduthal urappanu,ajithinte padathinokke aadyamayittakum.


Nummade Fireman Aakum Alle Chitravaniyil

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> hmm...Basheer tamil padathine pothuve nalla support aane,main star padam aanel minimum 2 screens engilum kaanum 2nd week,aal ellengilum.YA Basheer aayonde 2il kooduthal urappanu,ajithinte padathinokke aadyamayittakum.


Aarambam Calicut 2 Anennanu orma.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Urappayum marikadamkkum...


hmmm........

----------


## Mayavi 369

> As of now keralathu ethra theatres irangum?? Kerala distributors rights ethra?? 1st few days ethra aayirukkum gross collection in kerala, tamil nadu..Andhra pradesh???


Kerala Rights 5.35 Cr

200 + Screens Kaanum

----------


## SAM369

> Ys.. But First review avarudethakum. Actually TN 12 am show ipozhindo ... Jilla tym il illarnnu. Linga tymil veendum thudangiyennu kettu. @singam @kunjumon


hmm...aa reviews onnum valuthayi effect cheyyilla,but GCCil katta -ve vanna pani paalum,,ithippo padam nallathakum ennu thanne karutham..chenneiyilokke 1am ne undenne thonunnu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Aarambam Calicut 2 Anennanu orma.


Kairali + Ganga

----------


## SAM369

> Nummade Fireman Aakum Alle Chitravaniyil


athe galaxy vitto?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> athe galaxy vitto?


Ramya Alle @Mayavi 369

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Kairali + Ganga


Ganga Arnnale!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> athe galaxy vitto?


Yes , Ullattil Films Eduthu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Kerala Rights 5.35 Cr
> 
> 200 + Screens Kaanum


232 Screens .......

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ramya Alle @Mayavi 369


Remya Maari

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ganga Arnnale!


Athe  :Yes3:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> World Wide Enthiran Marikadakumo?


Endhirante timeile ticket rates alla ipol WW...Dollar niraak annathethilum ok ethrayo koodi...So better wom vannaal marikadakaavunnathaanu...!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 232 Screens .......


Vaikit Cnfrm  List Varum

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Endhirante timeile ticket rates alla ipol WW...Dollar niraak annathethilum ok ethrayo koodi...So better wom vannaal marikadakaavunnathaanu...!


Let seeeee3

----------


## SAM369

> Yes , Ullattil Films Eduthu


Appo cvyil aakum,Vellimoonga avarudethe aayirunille?athokke avide aayirunnu,,23ne LJ Filmsinte film elle,athum avide aakum

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Appo cvyil aakum,Vellimoonga avarudethe aayirunille?athokke avide aayirunnu,,23ne LJ Filmsinte film elle,athum avide aakum


Ya Moonga Avarude Aan

LJ Avide Irakkiyal , 29 in Firemanum Avide Irakkumo  :Thinking:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Ya Moonga Avarude Aan
> 
> LJ Avide Irakkiyal , 29 in Firemanum Avide Irakkumo


LJ Nalla Hold team alle... so Avarku Pblm kanila

----------


## Mayavi 369

> LJ Nalla Hold team alle... so Avarku Pblm kanila


Padam Koora Aanenkil Thattamallo , Fahad Alle WOM Mosham Aanenkil Dhayaneeyam Aakum

----------


## SAM369

> Ya Moonga Avarude Aan
> 
> LJ Avide Irakkiyal , 29 in Firemanum Avide Irakkumo


1 week konde eduthe chaadan avarkke oru madiyum kaanilla,,report poleyirikkum...Homely meals aake kurache showse kalichullu,monday enganam remove aayi

----------


## SAM369

USil Kola rels aanallo 400+ Screens  :Ho:  Telugu version oru big + aanu :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 1 week konde eduthe chaadan avarkke oru madiyum kaanilla,,report poleyirikkum...Homely meals aake kurache showse kalichullu,monday enganam remove aayi


Fahad Padam Alle ; Valuthayit Run Onnum Tly Kittarilallo

----------


## SAM369

> Fahad Padam Alle ; Valuthayit Run Onnum Tly Kittarilallo


ella..DN Kurache ooditte undu..Baakkiyokke kanakka

----------


## Mohanlal Is Reloaded

Nilambur Fairyland 


> Place n theatre?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Nilambur Fairyland


Aa Jeevayum Kaanum , Avane Kandal , 4 Idi Koduthu Big M's in Jai Vilipichek  :Ok:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Fahad Padam Alle ; Valuthayit Run Onnum Tly Kittarilallo


Fireman ara distribution ?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Fireman ara distribution ?


Ullattil Films

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ullattil films


ok...
......
.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Flackyz

Ellam strongalleeeee.... Gangster ippo chiyaan fan aaya mattanallooo...

----------


## Madhavanunni

I UAE screening engana?
13thnu evide enkilm show undo?

----------


## sali

Theater list kittiyo ? ...

----------


## GangsteR

> Tvpm 6 theatre undakumennu kettu, enthayalum tvpm annu ilaki mariyum..
> 
> 5.30 show undel njaanum fdfs kaanum, Indian- Shivaji kazhinju veendum oru fdfs


Tvm traffic policinu pani aakum...

----------


## K K R

Keralathil 14th and 15th avadhi aano?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Keralathil 14th and 15th avadhi aano?


Alla   :No:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Keralathil 14th and 15th avadhi aano?





> Alla


15th Avadhiyanu  :Declare:  But Only For Tvpm,Plkd,Pta,Idukki&Wayanad  :Band:  Pongal Holiday  :Giveup:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Tvpm Anjali 5:30 AM Fans Shw  :Band:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Ellam strongalleeeee.... Gangster ippo chiyaan fan aaya mattanallooo...


Haha Enikum vishvasikan vayya ...What a change !

----------


## GangsteR

> Ellam strongalleeeee.... Gangster ippo chiyaan fan aaya mattanallooo...


no... njan pandu paranjathil ninnum maaeiyittilla

----------


## GangsteR

> Haha Enikum vishvasikan vayya ...What a change !


enthu cheytaalum entae nenjattanallo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#IMovie in Telugu will have a gud
release in #UK and rest of #Europe too
as Popular Telugu Distributor #
ColorsMedia has picked it up there..

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Pre mensus athenthuvaa sambhavam...


Pre Mensusaaaa...  :Laughing:  Preeminence Ennu Paranjaal Superiority, Greatness Ennokke  Aanu...

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Flackyz

> Haha Enikum vishvasikan vayya ...What a change !


ee threadinte starting timil njaanum gangsterum ennum adi aayirunnu ippol athellam marannu gangster..

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ee threadinte starting timil njaanum gangsterum ennum adi aayirunnu ippol athellam marannu gangster..


David Thread ile Fight Maranno  :Ennekollu:  

Ennalum @GangsteR :salute:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Flackyz

> David Thread ile Fight Maranno  Ennalum  @GangsteR :salute:


David aaane gangsterumayi katta kalippayathe.. Box officil bomb enne thread tiittle... Anne e gangster ee thread start chaithappol deshyam aayiryirunnu ennalum @GangsteR salute.. Ee thread nalla reethiyil maintains cheyyunnathinu..

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> David aaane gangsterumayi katta kalippayathe.. Box officil bomb enne thread tiittle... Anne e gangster ee thread start chaithappol deshyam aayiryirunnu ennalum @GangsteR salute.. Ee thread nalla reethiyil maintains cheyyunnathinu..


Karthi Greater Than Vikram ennarnnu Thudakam  :Laughing:  But now he Changed.

----------


## Flackyz

> Karthi Greater Than Vikram ennarnnu Thudakam  But now he Changed.


karthi ayyayyo enikk chirikkan vayyyaaa.. Gangsterinte oro karyam ee cinema irangunnathode Surya fan mari chiyaan aavuno aavo???

----------


## Nithz



----------


## anupkerb1

> Keralathil 14th and 15th avadhi aano?


Pongal annu 
Trivandrum ,kollam, pathanthita ,palakad ,idukki district holiday aanu ..

----------


## anupkerb1

Oru Indian movieyude biggest release ethaa ???? I 7000 screen sure aanuu

----------


## Viru

> Oru Indian movieyude biggest release ethaa ???? I 7000 screen sure aanuu


PK thane ayirikum around 4500 or athil kurache kuduthal undene thonunu

----------


## anupkerb1

> PK thane ayirikum around 4500 or athil kurache kuduthal undene thonunu


Apol aa recd enii pazhakadhaa ...Indian Cinemyude biggest releas eni TAMIL ,Sounth indian movie ... :Giveup:   :Band:

----------


## Viru

> Apol aa recd enii pazhakadhaa ...Indian Cinemyude biggest releas eni TAMIL ,Sounth indian movie ...


Releasine munpe parayunathe onum athra nambanda pine 7k okke sherikum nadakumo

----------


## anupkerb1

> Releasine munpe parayunathe onum athra nambanda pine 7k okke sherikum nadakumo


nadakan nalla chance und.....mikedathum recod screen aanu..AMerica Uk ...

----------


## RED DEVIL

Watch kaumudy channel....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Watch kaumudy channel....


Enta ?????

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Karthi Greater Than Vikram ennarnnu Thudakam  But now he Changed.


 @GangsteR 

 :Shocked:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Releasine munpe parayunathe onum athra nambanda pine 7k okke sherikum nadakumo


7 K Onnum Chance Illa

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> @GangsteR


Vikram Ne David Thread il Paranjathoke kettal :Ho:  This change is known as Diwli Clash / Tinju effect.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Vikram Ne David Thread il Paranjathoke kettal This change is known as Diwli Clash / Tinju effect.


Diwali Clash  :Thinking:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Diwali Clash


I Vs Kaththi  :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> I Vs Kaththi


 :Giveup: .........

----------


## KulFy

Deliberation means thought....shsnkarinte thoughtum vikraminte preeminence (supremacy) peers (join) cheyyumbol I enna film roopapedunnu

----------


## anupkerb1

> Deliberation means thought....shsnkarinte thoughtum vikraminte preeminence (supremacy) peers (join) cheyyumbol I enna film roopapedunnu


oru kochu undakuna poleee

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Pongal annu 
> Trivandrum ,kollam, pathanthita ,palakad ,idukki district holiday aanu ..


not general holiday.....for selected type of people, area.....

----------


## anupkerb1

> not general holiday.....for selected type of people, area.....


5 distrctl govnm employe elam holiday enanloo newspaperl ? & schools

----------


## House MD

> oru kochu undakuna poleee


 :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ella..DN Kurache ooditte undu..Baakkiyokke kanakka


amen...... :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 5 distrctl govnm employe elam holiday enanloo newspaperl ? & schools


Sorry...ethinu munpu selected ayirunu.....njan innathe pathram vayichittu orazhcha aayi.. :Vandivittu:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


ee senior photographers ellam engane aanalle.....ideas only....paniyoke pavam operating cameramanu :Adhupinne:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> amen......


Kollam FDFS Eppozha

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Kollam FDFS Eppozha


dhanyil mathre njan chodichullu......security paranjathu 9 maniku alundenkil thudangiyekum ennanu.....kottarakara oke veluppinu show ullathinal pilleru oke angottu povum......

----------


## Nithz

> ee senior photographers ellam engane aanalle.....ideas only....paniyoke pavam operating cameramanu



PC Sreeram Is DOP  simple movements and all will be done by his associates 

Steady Cam Operations are Mostly done by Steady Cam Operators A Special Team Of Guys

----------


## RED DEVIL

> dhanyil mathre njan chodichullu......security paranjathu 9 maniku alundenkil thudangiyekum ennanu.....kottarakara oke veluppinu show ullathinal pilleru oke angottu povum......


archana aradhana yil ile??

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Enta ?????


i film nte making..net il oke vanatayrkum..njan ipola kanune..vikram ah motayadichitula kolam arguably one f  the mst dedicated one..

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> archana aradhana yil ile??



pranavam/kumar ozhike baki ellayidathum kanum ennu parayunnathavum eluppam

----------


## Kashinathan

:Band:  
 :Band:

----------


## Daniel John

ladio video vanno

----------


## Mayavi 369

> dhanyil mathre njan chodichullu......security paranjathu 9 maniku alundenkil thudangiyekum ennanu.....kottarakara oke veluppinu show ullathinal pilleru oke angottu povum......


Aal Undenkil  :Mad:

----------


## Manoj

> Pre Mensusaaaa...  Preeminence Ennu Paranjaal Superiority, Greatness Ennokke  Aanu...


Shee njaan verentho aanennu karuthi, kulfy aaloru sambhavam thanne....

----------


## KulFy

> The title may seems immaculate but its rather delusive and emotionally void entangled to a higher degree of haughtiness I would say....!


The title may seem dilusive for someone who can't digest it.....it's big words I know....Since the movie is also big we must give a solid and rigid title which is hard to comprehend for others

----------


## Nithz



----------


## BangaloreaN

> The title may seem dilusive for someone who can't digest it.....it's big words I know....Since the movie is also big we must give a solid and rigid title which is hard to comprehend for others

----------


## loudspeaker

oru indian pranaya kadha..............

----------


## Manoj

> The title may seem dilusive for someone who can't digest it.....it's big words I know....Since the movie is also big we must give a solid and rigid title which is hard to comprehend for others


Randu perum alpam control cheyyu, ee padam onnu samadhanathode kandotte..

----------


## xeon

> kathtjiyil enthu undayaanu cheytathu..njan chotichathu Kakka kakka , Ghajini, Vaaranam Aayiram polae vallathum undonna


@yyoo @ yyooo

----------


## ITV

> @yyoo @ yyooo


Anne, amaidhi amaidhi, kettavanukku nalla neram romba naal irukkaathu
Lets wait

----------


## xeon

> dhanyil mathre njan chodichullu......security paranjathu 9 maniku alundenkil thudangiyekum ennanu.....kottarakara oke veluppinu show ullathinal pilleru oke angottu povum......


Kottarakara nalla vacancy undu

----------


## House MD

> The title may seem dilusive for someone who can't digest it.....it's big words I know....Since the movie is also big we must give a solid and rigid title which is hard to comprehend for others


Dilusive??? Delusive ano mmada primary progressive aphasia udheshichathu.... uncouth uncultured barbarians alllaaa njangaaa...

----------


## KingOfKings

Next week ee timeil PK yude Recordukal ellam pazham kadha akkum  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## KingOfKings

> pranavam/kumar ozhike baki ellayidathum kanum ennu parayunnathavum eluppam


avide entha?

Kerala muzhuvan 300 thetres undu enna kettathu 

athil 250+ ippol thanne cnfirmed annu

----------


## KRRISH2255

Only 2 More Days To Gooo...  3rd Day I Will See You All...  :Giveup:

----------


## Manoj

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

RECORD NO. OF SHOWS FOR Shankar's I @ D Cinemaas :)
13 shows per day from 14-01-2015

9:00am   9:15am  9:30am  12:30pm  12:45pm  1:00pm  4:00pm  4:30pm   7:15pm  7:30pm  10:30pm  10:45pm  11:00pm

Booking Now open on dcinemaas.com & ticketnew.com

----------


## Manoj

1000 shows per day kittumo, kittumennu thonnunnu....

----------


## House MD

> The title may seem dilusive for someone who can't digest it.....it's big words I know....Since the movie is also big we must give a solid and rigid title which is hard to comprehend for others


"sesquipedalianist"  or rather "Sesquipedalian Loquaciousness "  dhithaaanu looo lathu,....no offence please.. jokes apart..easy...  rock on "I "

----------


## K K R

> 


Top left..Sg Annan  :Band:  ..Alle?

----------


## Nithz

> Top left..Sg Annan  ..Alle?



aano !!!!!

----------


## Nithz



----------


## House MD

> aano !!!!!


Yes...its SG annan..

----------


## MALABARI

koppaanu..........

----------


## Mohanlal Is Reloaded

*Machaan paranja pinne adnu appeal illa. Eattu machaane* 


> Aa Jeevayum Kaanum , Avane Kandal , 4 Idi Koduthu Big M's in Jai Vilipichek

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Aal Undenkil


avarku ee hype level onnum ariyillallo....porathathinu vere 5 thetreum carnivalum.....lingaa engane irakeettu fdfs onnum full adichilla normal morning show 10am nu polum.....

----------


## KingOfKings

> 1000 shows per day kittumo, kittumennu thonnunnu....


300 theatres undu enkil 1000+ shows kannum

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Kottarakara nalla vacancy undu


ee 4.30 oke eneechu varuvannu paranja ithiri risk aane....onnamathu veetukarku athra pidikila...porathathinu ippo katta thanuppu aanu ravile

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> avide entha?
> 
> Kerala muzhuvan 300 thetres undu enna kettathu 
> 
> athil 250+ ippol thanne cnfirmed annu


kumaril ambala avum....pranavam il chilappo cousins thanne continue cheyyarikkum....enthayalum motham release centre lum I irakuvo

----------


## Mayavi 369

> avarku ee hype level onnum ariyillallo....porathathinu vere 5 thetreum carnivalum.....lingaa engane irakeettu fdfs onnum full adichilla normal morning show 10am nu polum.....


Bakki 5 Screens Cnfrm Aano

----------


## KingOfKings

> Bakki 5 Screens Cnfrm Aano






> kumaril ambala avum....pranavam il chilappo cousins thanne continue cheyyarikkum....enthayalum motham release centre lum I irakuvo


next week vere relase valthum undo?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> *Machaan paranja pinne adnu appeal illa. Eattu machaane*


 :Thnku: .......

----------


## Mayavi 369

> next week vere relase valthum undo?


Aambala On 16

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Top left..Sg Annan  ..Alle?


athu ramkumar ganesan avum

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Bakki 5 Screens Cnfrm Aano


dhanya, remya, archana, aaradhana confirm.....grand\prince ithil minimum orennam confirm.....chilappo randum kanum.....carnivalil 2 scren koode 8 show minimum urappu.....4 km appurathu kappithans lum release confirm...

----------


## KingOfKings

> Bakki 5 Screens Cnfrm Aano





> Aambala On 16


not that malayalam movies for januvary

----------


## KingOfKings

> Aambala On 16


not that malayalam movies for januvary

----------


## Mayavi 369

> not that malayalam movies for januvary


Mal Rlz Frm Jan 23

----------


## Mayavi 369

> dhanya, remya, archana, aaradhana confirm.....grand\prince ithil minimum orennam confirm.....chilappo randum kanum.....carnivalil 2 scren koode 8 show minimum urappu.....4 km appurathu kappithans lum release confirm...


Kollam Okke Tamil Padathin Nalla Colln Varunna Center Aan ; Polichadukkum

----------


## KingOfKings

> Mal Rlz Frm Jan 23


ethokya?....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ethokya?....


23 - Mariyam Mukku , Rasam

24 - Picket 43

29 - Fireman

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 23 - Mariyam Mukku , Rasam
> 
> 24 - Picket 43
> 
> 29 - Fireman


appo 9 divasam I ku kidilan free run.......aambala kurachu screen alle varu

----------


## Nithz

> Yes...its SG annan..



Gunda Look Ulla Doctor

----------


## Mayavi 369

> appo 9 divasam I ku kidilan free run.......aambala kurachu screen alle varu


Aambala Remya Movies Aan AVar 70 + Screens Kaanum

CLT - 3 Screens Und Aambalak

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Gunda Look Ulla Doctor


niths athu sg alla..... prabhunte chettan ramkumar aanu....check his images on net....eniku image post cheyyan ariyilla

----------


## K K R

> Aambala Remya Movies Aan AVar 70 + Screens Kaanum
> 
> CLT - 3 Screens Und Aambalak


Enthino vendi thilakunna  :Laughing:

----------


## K K R

> niths athu sg alla..... prabhunte chettan ramkumar aanu....check his images on net....eniku image post cheyyan ariyilla


Shiish ... matte meeshakaaran aara appo?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Aambala Remya Movies Aan AVar 70 + Screens Kaanum
> 
> CLT - 3 Screens Und Aambalak


appo keralathile theatre muzhuvan next week thamizhu parayum.....ororo avasthaye :Laughing:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Shiish ... matte meeshakaaran aara appo?


kure bodybiulders undallo....athil arelum avum

----------


## KulFy

> kure bodybiulders undallo....athil arelum avum


Trainer.....

----------


## Nithz

> niths athu sg alla..... prabhunte chettan ramkumar aanu....check his images on net....eniku image post cheyyan ariyilla


Enikkum SG aanu ennu thonunnilla i think they were talking about the guy on the right side
the one with piricha meesha 

glass vechathu Prabhuvinte ettan thannne no doubt

----------


## Mayavi 369

> appo keralathile theatre muzhuvan next week thamizhu parayum.....ororo avasthaye


CLT Parayum Enn Urappayi  :Giveup: 

Ivide Ini Screen Bakki Illa

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Enthino vendi thilakunna


I Returns Vech Hit Aakum  :Beee:

----------


## kunjumon



----------


## K K R

> 


Anjali aano?

----------


## KulFy

> Anjali aano?


Yes.......

----------


## SAM369

> I Returns Vech Hit Aakum


Athe oru adv thanne aakum,Same complexil ulla screensil aanel parayenda

----------


## kunjumon



----------


## SAM369

Sreedhar Pillai @sri50  ·  
#I advance booking begins at @sathyam_cinemas & others . Mind blowing response. Pressure 2 get tickets too much...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

ee threadnte jeeavathamavum paramathmavum aya tinju evide?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Sreedhar Pillai @sri50  ·  
> #I advance booking begins at @sathyam_cinemas & others . Mind blowing response. Pressure 2 get tickets too much...


Recommendation oke vendi varuo :Laughing:

----------


## SAM369

> Recommendation oke vendi varuo


Pullu thalli marikkunne undu

Balaji Gopal ‏@gopalbalaji 
@sri50 Can we get it from your influence for Jan 14 FDFS @sathyam_cinemas

Sreedhar Pillai ‏@sri50  
@gopalbalaji @sathyam_cinemas No chance,finding it difficult 2 get even my ticket! Pressure tooo much.

 :Laughing:

----------


## Kaduvakkunnel Kuruvachan



----------


## Kaduvakkunnel Kuruvachan



----------


## Flackyz

Ottumikka recordum thakarnnadiyum...................

----------


## SAM369

aa glass vachathare lalettana  :Ho:   :Ahupinne:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Ottumikka recordum thakarnnadiyum...................


Anniyan level oru wom vannal pinne nokanda.... :Giveup:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


cooling glass vachekkunnathu chittoor gopi alle  :Yahoo:

----------


## kandahassan

> aa glass vachathare lalettana


suresh gopi alle but kandal mohan laaline pole irikkunnu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## K K R

> cooling glass vachekkunnathu chittoor gopi alle


Allennu ivide already paranju kazhinjallo  :Furious:  ..Previous pages vaayikkar illa alle

----------


## jobsp90

> suresh gopi alle but kandal mohan laaline pole irikkunnu


PVR booking thudangilla......entha cheya.....nale or tuesday undavum...sure

----------


## jobsp90

> PVR booking thudangilla......entha cheya.....nale or tuesday undavum...sure


Ethu showinu pokunne?? njan 5pm show.....padam 3 hrs undallo....5 manikku pokunatha nallathu...

----------


## kandahassan

> Ethu showinu pokunne?? njan 5pm show.....padam 3 hrs undallo....5 manikku pokunatha nallathu...


njan may be morning aayirikkum ...ticket kittunnathu anusarichu pokum  :Yes3:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Athe oru adv thanne aakum,Same complexil ulla screensil aanel parayenda


Aa Koora Poojai Keralathuil Athyavashyam Run Kitti

----------


## kandahassan

> Allennu ivide already paranju kazhinjallo  ..Previous pages vaayikkar illa alle


 :Nono:  :Nono:  :Nono:   :Vandivittu:

----------


## Flackyz

> anniyan level oru wom vannal pinne nokanda....


annyan level wom vannal keralathil pinne oru recordum bakki kanillaaaa..........

----------


## House MD

> Pullu thalli marikkunne undu
> 
> Balaji Gopal ‏@gopalbalaji 
> @sri50 Can we get it from your influence for Jan 14 FDFS @sathyam_cinemas
> 
> Sreedhar Pillai ‏@sri50  
> @gopalbalaji @sathyam_cinemas No chance,finding it difficult 2 get even my ticket! Pressure tooo much.


Booking didn't start on spi cinemas site... ingeru pinne aentha parayunnae??  Ithippol online booking illae... BMS ilum only 4 theatres started booking,athum aellam full ayi... inox,pvr,spi cinemas(sathyam),mayajaal onnum booking online start cheythillallo?? Aentha ivanmar start cheyyathathu..

----------


## jobsp90

> annyan level wom vannal keralathil pinne oru recordum bakki kanillaaaa..........


pakshe anniyan wom kittan athra chance illa......first of all too much hype for this movie....athannu prashnam...

----------


## SAM369

http://in.bookmyshow.com/buytickets/...57-MT/20150114

 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## SAM369

Abirami Cinemas Sunday vare ethande ella showyum full aanu.. :Ho:

----------


## GangsteR

Counter Bookings @sathyam_cinemas will begin
exclusively for @Shankarshanmugh #I At Early
morning 6am at Sathyam (Royepettah) @Aascars :)

----------


## SAM369



----------


## GangsteR

near anjali theatre

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## jobsp90

> annyan level wom vannal keralathil pinne oru recordum bakki kanillaaaa..........


pakshe anniyan wom kittan athra chance illa......first of all too much hype for this movie....athannu prashnam...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Mollywood still have to wait for Fireman and Mili
Advertisement
The lovers of Malayalam films have wait more to see their
favorite stars on screen. The gigantic release of Shanker-
Vikram team’s upcoming movie I is said to be the reason
behind the postponement of many Malayalam films. The
release of I created an unsettling effect in Malayalam movie
industry as expected. I is releasing in almost 225 theaters in
Kerala alone and even a Mollywood super star’s film does
not get that much number of theaters in Kerala. Recently the
Rajani kanth film Lingaa got released in Kerala in almost
200 theaters and ended up as a disaster for the distributors.
Still they are raising their hands up for Tamil movies and it
is not at all helping the cause for Malayalam film industry.
According to the latest reports, some Malayalam movies
including the highly anticipated Mammootty starrer Fireman
directed by Deepu Karunakaran and Rajesh pillai directorial
Mili which has Amala paul and Nivin pauly in the lead had
postponed their releases and the reports suggests that it
was due to the wide release of I in Kerala.Mega star
Mammootty starrer Fireman was expected to release on
January 9th earlier and now it had been reportedly
postponed to January last week and the date of release is
not officially declared till now. Fireman, directed by Deepu
Karunakaran was expected to release in last year Christmas
season and it later postponed to January 9th. Now it had
postponed again due to I release much to the
disappointment of Mammootty fans.
Rajesh Pillai’s Mili was also expected to hit the screen on
last year’s Christmas season and then postponed to
January first week. And it had released that time. It was
heard that it will release in January third week. But now the
latest report says that the release is postponed again and
the new date of release in is not declared till now officially.
There is also Other movies which were postponed from the
earlier declared date of releases are Major Ravi’s Prithviraj
starrer Picket 43 and Dileep’s Ivan Maryada Raman. Picket
43 is expected to release on January 24 and Ivan Maryada
Raman expected to release in this February. Mohanlal
starrer Laila O Laila also postponed its release from
January, but here it is not because of I though. It had a
schedule to complete.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

‘I’ takes the center stage.

‘I’ has been teasing the audience for quite a while and it's
time to taste it, in another 3 days. Though there are other
movies, some in other languages releasing, this week, the
sole focus is on ‘I’ at present.
When it comes to Tollywood, the Venkatesh – Pawan
Kalyan starrer Gopala Gopala(GG) released yesterday and
has been receiving a rousing reception ever since. We will
have to wait and see if Gopala Gopala manages to top the
all-time box office collections of Tollywood.
GG will most likely have a massive 5 day run at the box
office and there on, the 'I' Telugu version, which is expected
to have a giant opening in Tollywood as well, might provide
some tiff competition to GG.
We also have two other promising Tamil movies, Aambala
and Darling releasing on the 15th of Jan. Both the movie do
carry a positive vibe around. Songs and the trailers of these
respective movies have met good reviews. We hope this
Pongal will turn out to be a proper mixture of ‘Mass and
Class’.
We wish all the movies that are stated to release this week a
grand success.

----------


## GangsteR

*First Copy of Superstar # Vikram # I is Out. It took
Mindblowing Response from Distributors. It will be his
Biggest HIT. @Shankarshanmugh tweeted by UK film
distributor*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## jobsp90

> 


ticket kittiyo????happy aayille?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## singam

> *First Copy of Superstar # Vikram # I is Out. It took
> Mindblowing Response from Distributors. It will be his
> Biggest HIT. @Shankarshanmugh tweeted by UK film
> distributor*


tweeted by kiaara sandhu.. fake aanu...

----------


## jobsp90

> 


ethra manikka show???

----------


## GangsteR

FD List..

1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash

2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas

3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas

3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM

4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali

5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR

6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas

7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree

8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara

9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland

10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga

11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree

12. Viru -Trivandrum

13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR

14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha

15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya

16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New

17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva

18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland

19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam

20. Manoj -Trivandrum

21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
22.  House MD- chennai -Luxe
Update .......

----------


## GangsteR

> tweeted by kiaara sandhu.. fake aanu...


doubt thonni...

----------


## GangsteR

> ticket kittiyo????happy aayille?


vallavanum ticket edutathinu njan entina happy aakunnae

----------


## jobsp90

> doubt thonni...


Oru reply ayikkaan mele?

----------


## jobsp90

> vallavanum ticket edutathinu njan entina happy aakunnae


sorry......

----------


## jobsp90

> sorry......


ningal evide ethu showini pokunne?

----------


## GangsteR

> ningal evide ethu showini pokunne?


aaroda chotichathu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#IMovie will be the 1st Indian Movie to
release in more than 425 Screens in
North America ( #USA and #Canada )

----------


## ITV

> 


Ivarkku vyajan thalennu irakkikoode inganaanel

----------


## GangsteR

#I Fans Shows #Kerala Trivandrum, Kaliyakkavila
4am Thrissur 5:30am Wadakkanchery 6am
Palakkad, Patthanamthitta 7am 7:30am @ many
othr locns

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> pakshe anniyan wom kittan athra chance illa......first of all too much hype for this movie....athannu prashnam...


anniyanum indian um okke mudinja hype aayirunu.. mudinja wom um  :Ahupinne:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> anniyanum indian um okke mudinja hype aayirunu.. mudinja wom um


do....thanne ippo ingottu onnum kanan illallo...nna patti?

----------


## GangsteR

Ee padam enganum pottiyal ulla avastha aalochikkuvaanu... Social medias ellam shankarinae valichu keeri ottikkum..still vikram safe aayirikkum

----------


## KRRISH2255

Oh Veendum Title... Endonnu Ithu Oxford Universityooo... Athinte Idayil Koode Oru Nefarious... : :Ho:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> do....thanne ippo ingottu onnum kanan illallo...nna patti?


idakkokke njan enne thanne off cheythu vekkum  :Yes3:

----------


## kandahassan

> Ee padam enganum pottiyal ulla avastha aalochikkuvaanu... Social medias ellam shankarinae valichu keeri ottikkum..still vikram safe aayirikkum


appol tinju jishnuvinte kaaryamo  :Crying: 

tinjuvinem tinju cr inem okke ivde ittu  :Vandivittu:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


ithokke koncham over aanu  :Angry:

----------


## GangsteR

> Oh Veendum Title... Endonnu Ithu Oxford Universityooo... Athinte Idayil Koode Oru Nefarious... :


Mod annan paranju Suresh gopiku koodi oru place kodukanamennu...

----------


## GangsteR

> appol tinju jishnuvinte kaaryamo 
> 
> tinjuvinem tinju cr inem okke ivde ittu


aruthu murikkum....

----------


## kandahassan

> aruthu murikkum....


marichanengil tinju - the evergreen giga monarch of FK  :Yahoo:

----------


## KRRISH2255

:Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Mod annan paranju Suresh gopiku koodi oru place kodukanamennu...


Njangal AR Rahman Fans Ithu Angeekarikkillaaaa... AR Rahmanum Venam Place...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Ee padam enganum pottiyal ulla avastha aalochikkuvaanu... Social medias ellam shankarinae valichu keeri ottikkum..still vikram safe aayirikkum


Pottila.....damn sure......chilappo huge expectation nte athrayum meet cheyyan pattiyillennu varam chilarku enkilum....ennalum pottila

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Njangal AR Rahman Fans Ithu Angeekarikkillaaaa... AR Rahmanum Venam Place...


 @KulFy ye vilikatte.......

----------


## kandahassan

amy jacksonte perille title il ?????????

----------


## GangsteR

> Njangal AR Rahman Fans Ithu Angeekarikkillaaaa... AR Rahmanum Venam Place...






> amy jacksonte perille title il ?????????


enthonnithu!! word limit undu ariyillae  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> Pottila.....damn sure......chilappo huge expectation nte athrayum meet cheyyan pattiyillennu varam chilarku enkilum....ennalum pottila


padam mosham aanel initial kazhinju veezhum....

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> padam mosham aanel initial kazhinju veezhum....


orikalum angane oru mosam varila.....shankarnte pottiya padam boys vare kerala nalla wom allayirunno......athupole mixed wom vanna padam ayirunnu sivaji(due to high expectation)....athum thakarthu odi

----------


## KulFy

SG, Ar Rahman, Amy Jackson....ellarem thangumo

----------


## KulFy

Title polichu @GangsteR

----------


## Littlesuperstar

Booked ticket n kottayam anand..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> orikalum angane oru mosam varila.....shankarnte pottiya padam boys vare kerala nalla wom allayirunno......athupole mixed wom vanna padam ayirunnu sivaji(due to high expectation)....athum thakarthu odi


Kerlathil WOM Moshamaya Sivaji Keralathile Ettavum Valya Tamil Hit Aayi  :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Title polichu @GangsteR


Neeyan Paranju Kodutath Enn Kettallo

----------


## KulFy

> Neeyan Paranju Kodutath Enn Kettallo


SG annane pukazhthi kondu oru title nan paranju kodukkumo....sg annantethu gangster kayyinnu ittatha

----------


## Mayavi 369

> SG annane pukazhthi kondu oru title nan paranju kodukkumo....sg annantethu gangster kayyinnu ittatha


Angere  Okke Entina Titlil Vechath ARR Ullappo  :Mad:

----------


## GangsteR

> Title polichu @GangsteR


ningal tannae rajavu

----------


## GangsteR

> Angere  Okke Entina Titlil Vechath ARR Ullappo


athu oru rehasya deal aanu...

----------


## akshaycool

ARR venam title il ...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> World Wide Enthiran Marikadakumo?


endhiran onnum oru target alla  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Indian kaanumbol 16 vayassanu, annu 7 manikentho aanu fdfs- kripayil...Raavile ezhunetu pallum thechu cycle Il oru pokkanu, chennapol padam thudangi- akathu kayariyapol oru kilavan ninnu thookunnu- bhaagyam kamalhasan vannilla ennum paranju seat Il irinnu kazhinjapolanu ororuthar kayyadi thudangiyathu, enthaa kaaryam ennu nokiyapozhanu thookunna kilavan Kamal aanennu pidikittiyathu...
> 
> Innum shankar padam vannal athe aaveshamanu...


enik 10 vayasullappozhanu indian vannath.. kodungallur mogul il tamil padangal vararilla.. njan padam irangunnathinum kure nal munp swapnam kandu indian @ mogul ennu.. ath thanne sambavichu.

indian poster aadhyam kandath malambuzhayil ninnum varumbol palakkadu vachaanu.. akkada song nte tattoo ulla kamal um oormilayum ..  :Giveup:

----------


## Laleattan

> #IMovie will be the 1st Indian Movie to
> release in more than 425 Screens in
> North America ( #USA and #Canada )


kuntham ethu vare theatre list vanittila

----------


## Mayavi 369

> kuntham ethu vare theatre list vanittila


http://dakshaalabs.com/iusa.pdf

----------


## KRRISH2255

> http://dakshaalabs.com/iusa.pdf


So 200 Theatresum 407 Screensum... Kidu...  :cheers:

----------


## KulFy

2 more days..... :Clap:

----------


## Leader

> Mod annan paranju Suresh gopiku koodi oru place kodukanamennu...


aa oruthan ulla kaaranam ithangu pottatte ennu polum thonni pokum....

----------


## KulFy

> aa oruthan ulla kaaranam ithangu pottatte ennu polum thonni pokum....


title okke jore aayittundu pakshe aa peru ittappo vrithikedu aayi.....

----------


## KRRISH2255

:cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:  ...45 More Hours To Go For The First Show In Kerala...  :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## KulFy

> ...45 More Hours To Go For The First Show In Kerala...


24 hrs more for first show in US & UK

----------


## Gopikrishnan

bookmyshowil manipal,manglore onum ithvare booking thudangitila..  :Doh:

----------


## KRRISH2255

58 Out Of 60 Shows Sold Out In Sathyam Chennai...  :cheers:

----------


## anupkerb1

Chennai 1st 5 day ALmost full :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## dipu10

padam Cldy Dcinemaas'il aanno???
avde buking thudangiyoo????

----------


## Gopikrishnan

> padam Cldy Dcinemaas'il aanno???
> avde buking thudangiyoo????


kochi polum booking thudangitila

----------


## Laleattan

> http://dakshaalabs.com/iusa.pdf


theatre websitsil onnum padam illa

----------


## Nithz



----------


## dipu10

> kochi polum booking thudangitila


ilaa athh njn oru athishayokthik vendii chodichatha  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

BANGALORE

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## anupkerb1

@KRRISH2255

Sapna booking enaa start cheyaa ?

----------


## jeseus

> padam Cldy Dcinemaas'il aanno???
> avde buking thudangiyoo????


thudangittaaaa.... ella screenilum ondu

----------


## Nithz



----------


## SAM369

ABO Wk Top1 Gopala.. @AndhraBoxOffice  ·
#GopalaGopala Tops Indian Multiplex BO this Weekend!. Shankar's #I Telugu leading over Tamil in Adv!!. (not incl SPI)  :Band:

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Booked ticket n kottayam anand..


anand l booking thudangyo??

----------


## SAM369

Booking Opens@Chennai Mayajaal  - 74 Shows 
Mass :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## xeon

> kochi polum booking thudangitila


Kottarakara okke full aavaraayi athum raavile 4.30 show  :Band:

----------


## xeon

> ee 4.30 oke eneechu varuvannu paranja ithiri risk aane....onnamathu veetukarku athra pidikila...porathathinu ippo katta thanuppu aanu ravile


pakshe show time aakumbo full aakum athu sure aanu.. 400 seasts tikachilla..  393  seats only

----------


## xeon

> 


Oru condition kaaran  :On The Quiet:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
Important and crucial week ahead #Pongal Releases
- #Aambala #Darling & #I . 5 day big holiday
weekend. Exciting times 4 sure.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## RoCkY

Kerala theater list vanno?

----------


## chandru

KTM- Abhilash,Anand,Asha reservation has started..

----------


## anupkerb1

Bokking STarted @ thrissur SAPNA AURO 3D

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Bokking STarted @ thrissur SAPNA AURO 3D


But ithil dolby atmos mathre ullu

----------


## anupkerb1

> But ithil dolby atmos mathre ullu


sapnayl enii auro tane alee...confusn ayalooo ... last wek endho inaguratn kzhinjatundd...AURO or atmos

----------


## Hail

valare puthiya news aanu  :Komali: 

 :Vandivittu:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> sapnayl enii auro tane alee...confusn ayalooo ... last wek endho inaguratn kzhinjatundd...AURO or atmos


Auro 3d aanel waste of money aavum....karanam dolby atmos nu marketil clear lead ayi indiayil....90% filmsum ippo dolby atmos plus normal dts il aanu re recording.....auro 3d angane varunnila....ithu randilum cheyyan budget oru padu koodukayum cheyyum.

----------


## anupkerb1

> Auro 3d aanel waste of money aavum....karanam dolby atmos nu marketil clear lead ayi indiayil....90% filmsum ippo dolby atmos plus normal dts il aanu re recording.....auro 3d angane varunnila....ithu randilum cheyyan budget oru padu koodukayum cheyyum.


AURO 3d apol oru effect kanilee ?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> padam Cldy Dcinemaas'il aanno???
> avde buking thudangiyoo????


RECORD NO. OF SHOWS FOR Shankar's I @ D Cinemaas 
13 shows per day from 14-01-2015

9:00am 9:15am 9:30am 12:30pm 12:45pm 1:00pm 4:00pm 4:30pm 7:15pm 7:30pm 10:30pm 10:45pm 11:00pm

Booking Now open on dcinemaas.com & ticketnew.com

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> AURO 3d apol oru effect kanilee ?


Athalla.....padangal auro 3d yil varande.....majority prefers atmos......

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## dipu10

> RECORD NO. OF SHOWS FOR Shankar's I @ D Cinemaas 
> 13 shows per day from 14-01-2015
> 
> 9:00am 9:15am 9:30am 12:30pm 12:45pm 1:00pm 4:00pm 4:30pm 7:15pm 7:30pm 10:30pm 10:45pm 11:00pm
> 
> Booking Now open on dcinemaas.com & ticketnew.com


thnx..
frndinodd bukk cheyaan paranjitund..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> thnx..
> frndinodd bukk cheyaan paranjitund..


Avidunn Thanne Kando , Kidu Theatre Aan  :Band:

----------


## Mohanlal Is Reloaded

*Booking Started in Nilambur Fairyland, booked for fdfs*

----------


## dipu10

> Avidunn Thanne Kando , Kidu Theatre Aan


 :Yeye:   :Yeye: 
pk tcrnu kanduu... alenkil avde poyene..
avde verre kollaavuna padangll kallikaathond ithuvare poyittilaa...
apozhe theerumanichathaa I avde aakanamenu..
enthaayalum tkt cash muthalaavumenu urrapundd..

----------


## BIGBrother

74 Shows for I in Chenai Mayajal, Opening Day  :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> *Booking Started in Nilambur Fairyland, booked for fdfs*


 @jeeva

Ee Show Alle Kaanunath

----------


## kandahassan

:Hoennekollu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Angere  Okke Entina Titlil Vechath ARR Ullappo


Oh kure SG puchists....! :Laughing:

----------


## anupkerb1

1st day Chennai 53 Shows Sold Out  . .. :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 


Ella release centersilum ithupoleyulla cuttings vachirunnel polichene...! :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

I is love....I is sorrow....I is revenge...I is huge...! :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

ekm evdem booking thudangilla  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## RED DEVIL

> KTM- Abhilash,Anand,Asha reservation has started..


thnx....oru frd ndu paranjitund cheyan..kityamatiyayirunu...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> KTM- Abhilash,Anand,Asha reservation has started..


Thanx macha...FC booking kitille..?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## RED DEVIL

> Thanx macha...FC booking kitille..?


ila...........

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ila...........


But enik FC mathi....No need for balcony...! :No:

----------


## RED DEVIL

> But enik FC mathi....No need for balcony...!


apo q ninu edukane patatlu....

----------


## RED DEVIL

> But enik FC mathi....No need for balcony...!


fc de almst dbl akum online bukn l...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> But enik FC mathi....No need for balcony...!


Athentha?......

----------


## ITV

> ekm evdem booking thudangilla


Thudangaathathaavilla
Theernnathaavum

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


Telecast kazhinjo?

----------


## kandahassan

> Thudangaathathaavilla
> Theernnathaavum


podo evdem booking thudangitilla  :Kettoda:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Athentha?......


Abhilash FCyil jam packed aayirunnu kaanunna sugham balconyil irunnal kitilla.....! :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

#Mayajaal multiplex has scheduled huge 74 shows
on Jan 14 for #I despite the film's running time of
more than 3 hrs.

----------


## GangsteR

> Telecast kazhinjo?


illaa.......

----------


## SAM369

Hindi Version Friday aanalle

----------


## SAM369

Shankar's #I in KA, releasing with Extra Premium pricing this Extended Weekend (Jan14-1 :Cool: . Few B'lore Single screens as high as 300/- !!.

----------


## SAM369



----------


## SAM369



----------


## anupkerb1

> Hindi Version Friday aanalle


Noo..14th itself...

----------


## SAM369

> Noo..14th itself...


ABO Wk Top1 Gopala.. @AndhraBoxOffice  ·  
Shankar's #I Hindi Will now release on Jan 16th with Paid Première's on Jan 15 night.

----------


## xeon

> podo evdem booking thudangitilla


njanga kottarakkare 4.30 show

----------


## kandahassan

> njanga kottarakkare 4.30 show


aaa show idakku vachu ninnu pokatte  :Komali:

----------


## anupkerb1

*BOOKING OPEN CHALAKUDY ,Koothatukulam,Ernamkulam * 







@Iam RMU
@ULTIMATE STAR
@Paapi8thstd
@POKIRI
@Flackyz
@ITV
@michael
@loudspeaker
@rtrtrt
@saamy
@arunkp
@firecrown
@nmaks
@Jaisonjyothi
@sankarsanadh
@EK rules
@Nithz
@KeralaVarma
@Punchaaji
@josemon17
@PRINCE
@Deewana
@KoLLaM ShA
@amarnath
@avd
@iddivettu shamsu
@Ravi Tharagan
@solomon joseph
@BangaloreaN
@manuarjun
@bens
@STRANGER
@PaandyNaattu Thangam
@moviebuff
@Gafoorkadosth
@JabbaR
@TWIST
@LALIKKA
@RAM KOLLAM @Yuvaa
@Saaradhi
@anupkerb1 @Naradhan
@KARNAN
@NANBAN
@AslaN
@Karikamuri Shanmugan
@sarath k
@pammuty
@Agasthya13, @akshaycool, @arjunan, @Basil369, @BIGBrother, @Bilalikka Rules, @Bose hari, @ChalakudikaraN, @Chandakadu Vishwan, @classic, @Deewana@dingdong123, @dipu10, @Dr. sunny, @Dylan @gldnstar, @Hail, @Indhuchoodan007, @ITV, @Iyyer The Great, @izubair, @J Square, @Jo Johnson, @Josh, @kaani, @Karikamuri Shanmugan, @KARNAN, @Kashinathan, @Kingmaker, @KOBRA, @KulFy, @Lasser, @Loud speaker, @loudspeaker, @MalluSingh, @MANNADIAR, @Manoj, @manuarjun, @Mayavi 369, @Msplash9, @Naradhan, @narain, @Nischal Kumar, @Paashaanam Babu, @palakkadans, @praviatfk, @Ravi, @Ravi Tharagan, @Richard, @sadasivan, @saj123, @SAM369, @samsha22, @sethuramaiyer, @sibivincent, @singam, @sirius, @Spark, @Spartan, @THOMSON @KingOfKings @veecee @Merit@Karnan Mahadevan @Jo Johnson @chandru , @Santi , @sachin , @MalappuramMoosa , @Harry , @baadshahmian , @nettooran , @MHP369 , @anupkerb1 , @vishnugk88 , @nambiar , @kukudu , @Gafoorkadosth , @rambho , @JAWAN , @loudspeaker , 
@asish , @Free Thinker , @Mr.Cool , @wideeyes , @Jafo , @Spark , @san , @noonu , @amintvm , @krishnaranni , @Ultimatestar , @ZooZoo , @Naradhan @praviatfk @Observer @Flackyz @JAWAN @mmm @x-axis @wayanadan@BangaloreaN @Nischal Kumar @Free Thinker @Spark @Gafoorkadosth @THOMSON @krishnaranni @david john @sachin @wideeyes @KARNAN @Moviebuff369 @indi commandos @pnikhil007 @nambiar @baadshahmian @Kingmaker @dupe @JOYEL BAI @amintvm @ACHOOTTY @Identity @vivek achayan @Pakshmalakshan @yash@nettooran @ULTIMATE STAR @saamy @Shameer @moovybuf @Karikamuri Shanmugan @jaravind @AnWaR @michael @BIGBrother @mathayiis @kukudu @chandru@Abhinav @Vamban @vadakkan @kallan pavithran @vishnugk88 @Baazigar @Mr.Cool @Warlord @noonu @abcdmachan @Frankenstein @RJV @ajishhpm, @ajithsnair123 , @Chandakadu Vishwan , @Frankenstein , @guru , @Guruji , @Hari , @KEERIKKADAN JOSE , @Kingmaker , @Kochikaran , @LALIKKA , @Liverpool , @mallufan , @megan , @nryn , @Saaradhi, @sadasivan ,
 @Shankarannan , @Shivan , @solomon joseph , @speedster , @The Extremist , @abhiramekm , @ALEXI , @alien , @anschikku , @Arackal Madhavanunni , @babichan, @Bahuleyan , @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan , @david john , @Don Mathew , @Drishyam , @Film Lover , @Identity , @Jaisonjyothi , @JJK , @josemon17 , @JOYEL BAI , @K K R , @kandahassan , @Lal Aradhakan , @Leader , @lolu , @MeoW , @MHP369 , @Moviebuff369 , @ParamasivaM , @PunchHaaji , @sha , @TWIST, @VadiVelu , @vivek achayan , @Abhinav , @adarshpp , @ajbryt , @Anoopknr846 , @AnWaR , @asuyalu , @B I L A L , @Baazigar , @ballu , @Boney , @chinju01 , @Chirakkal Sreehari , @dupe , @Hail , @JabbaR , @kallan pavithran , @kevin , @kiran , @MalluSingh , @melparambu , @moovybuf , @Munaf ikka, @NANBAN, @nanma, @nidhikutty , @Ottayaan , @persuader , @Reporter, @SadumoN , @The Megastar , @THOMSON , @Warlord , @yash, @Akbar Ali Khaan , @anwarkomath , @David Billa, @Hari Jith , @Irshu , @J Square , @Jishnu Anand ,
 @nasrani , @pnikhil007 , @PRINCE, @RAM KOLLAM, @remil4remi , @sanu , @vadakkan , @veecee , @yathra @aslamrazac , @Lakkooran , @Robinhood , @Samachayan , @Wake up , @BOND , @KulFy , @CASANOVVA , @Karikamuri Shanmugan @yodha007 @Merit @Karnan Mahadevan @Jo Johnson @chandru , @Santi , @sachin , @MalappuramMoosa , @Harry , @baadshahmian , @nettooran , @MHP369 , @anupkerb1 , @vishnugk88 , @nambiar , @kukudu , @Gafoorkadosth , @rambho , @JAWAN , @loudspeaker , @asish , @Free Thinker , @Mr.Cool , @wideeyes , @Jafo , @Spark , @san , @noonu , @amintvm , @krishnaranni , @Ultimatestar , @ZooZoo , @Naradhan @praviatfk @Observer @Flackyz@JAWAN @mmm @x-axis @wayanadan @BangaloreaN @Nischal Kumar @Free Thinker @Spark @Gafoorkadosth @THOMSON @krishnaranni @david john @sachin@wideeyes @KARNAN @Moviebuff369 @indi commandos @pnikhil007 @nambiar @baadshahmian @Kingmaker @dupe @JOYEL BAI @amintvm @ACHOOTTY @Identity@vivek achayan @Pakshmalakshan @yash @nettooran 
@ULTIMATE STAR @saamy @Shameer @moovybuf @Karikamuri Shanmugan @jaravind @AnWaR @michael@BIGBrother @mathayiis @kukudu @chandru @Abhinav @Vamban @vadakkan @kallan pavithran @vishnugk88 @Baazigar @Mr.Cool @Warlord @noonu @abcdmachan@Frankenstein @RJV @ajishhpm, @ajithsnair123 , @Chandakadu Vishwan , @Frankenstein , @guru , @Guruji , @Hari , @KEERIKKADAN JOSE , @Kingmaker , @Kochikaran , @LALIKKA , @Liverpool , @mallufan , @megan , @nryn , @Saaradhi, @sadasivan , @Shankarannan , @Shivan , @solomon joseph , @speedster , @The Extremist , @abhiramekm , @ALEXI , @alien , @anschikku , @Arackal Madhavanunni , @babichan, @Bahuleyan , @Bodyguard Jayakrishnan , @david john , @Don Mathew , @Drishyam , @Film Lover , @Identity , @Jaisonjyothi , @JJK , @josemon17 , @JOYEL BAI , @K K R , @kandahassan , @Lal Aradhakan , @Leader , @lolu , @MeoW , @MHP369 , @Moviebuff369 , @ParamasivaM , @PunchHaaji , @sha , @TWIST, @VadiVelu , @vivek achayan , @Abhinav , @adarshpp , 
@ajbryt , @Anoopknr846 , @AnWaR , @asuyalu , @B I L A L , @Baazigar , @ballu , @Boney , @chinju01 , @Chirakkal Sreehari , @dupe , @Hail , @JabbaR , @kallan pavithran , @kevin , @kiran , @MalluSingh , @melparambu , @moovybuf , @Munaf ikka, @NANBAN, @nanma, @nidhikutty , @Ottayaan , @persuader , @Reporter, @SadumoN , @The Megastar , @THOMSON , @Warlord , @yash , @Akbar Ali Khaan , @anwarkomath , @David Billa, @Hari Jith , @Irshu , @J Square , @Jishnu Anand , @nasrani , @pnikhil007 , @PRINCE, @RAM KOLLAM, @remil4remi , @sanu , @vadakkan , @veecee , @yathra @aslamrazac , @Lakkooran , @Robinhood , @Samachayan , @Wake up , @BOND , @KulFy , @CASANOVVA , @Karikamuri Shanmugan , @KARNAN , @Viru @Naradhan, @solomon joseph, @wayanadan, @The Wolverine, @ULTIMATE STAR, @KaSsRottaRaN, @sirius, @KARNAN, @Chandakadu Vishwan, @Don Mathew, @TWIST, @muthalakunju, @PEACE THRU WAR, @AslaN, @KulFy, @sprint, @Spunky, @nidhikutty, @maryland, @PaRijAtHAM, @renjuus, @Namish,
 @ACME, @ghostrider999, @teegy, @AGNIDEVAN

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Abhilash FCyil jam packed aayirunnu kaanunna sugham balconyil irunnal kitilla.....!


 :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## xeon

> aaa show idakku vachu ninnu pokatte


angane oru charithram puthiya minervayil undaayittilla..

----------


## anupkerb1

> ABO Wk Top1 Gopala.. @AndhraBoxOffice  ·  
> Shankar's #I Hindi Will now release on Jan 16th with Paid Première's on Jan 15 night.


I Hindi 14th online booking start cheythitund @ HYDERBAD

----------


## SAM369

> I Hindi 14th online booking start cheythitund @ HYDERBAD


Northil evidem open aayillalo? Fridaye kaanullu ennu thonunnu

----------


## Mohanlal Is Reloaded

*Avan reply cheythaale aryathullu* 


> @jeeva
> 
> Ee Show Alle Kaanunath

----------


## ParamasivaM

Breakeven aavan 6cr share venam from kerala.. allround padam profit avan ethra kodi venam ?

----------


## anupkerb1

> Northil evidem open aayillalo? Fridaye kaanullu ennu thonunnu


atheniku ariyilaa..HYD open ayatundd... I Tamil ,Telngu & Hindi

----------


## SAM369

> atheniku ariyilaa..HYD open ayatundd... I Tamil ,Telngu & Hindi


Ok...Avide Friday thanneyakum better

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

*I ticket booking status @ Mirdif City Center Dubai :15/01/2015
Show Timing 7.30 pm & 11.30 pm* 
*
Any body please post the photo*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

> 


*Nummaa...Alappuzha Pankaj Theatre...*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## jeeva

> *Booking Started in Nilambur Fairyland, booked for fdfs*


sitil date confirm ayitillallo.........walkin  reservation ano..

----------


## jeeva

> @jeeva
> 
> Ee Show Alle Kaanunath


urappayittille........ekm akum...

----------


## kandahassan

pvr il onnum booking thudangillallo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Mohanlal Is Reloaded

*Date confirmed aanennu thannaanu aryaan kazhinjadhu* 


> sitil date confirm ayitillallo.........walkin  reservation ano..

----------


## xeon

> pvr il onnum booking thudangillallo


evidunna kaanunne?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Powerstar sreenivasan ithil robot ayittano?  :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

> Powerstar sreenivasan ithil robot ayittano?


 :Yes3:  :Yes3:  :Yes3:

----------


## kandahassan

> evidunna kaanunne?


ekm pvr  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Breakeven aavan 6cr share venam from kerala.. allround padam profit avan ethra kodi venam ?


Theateril ninnu maathram aanenkil breakeven aakaan oru 6.25-6.5cr ok vendi varum...Ri8s and release expenses...!But sat keralathil ivarkaanu...athyavashyam nalla amount kitendathaanu...

----------


## jeeva

> Theateril ninnu maathram aanenkil breakeven aakaan oru 6.25-6.5cr ok vendi varum...Ri8s and release expenses...!But sat keralathil ivarkaanu...athyavashyam nalla amount kitendathaanu...


sattelite ok undheghill sughamayi 4 cr profit kittendhathanu...

----------


## RED DEVIL

Athiravile shw onumilel or eladathum(ktm) ns ore time l anu thudangunathenkil fdfs frm ktm anand njanum ente 5 frds um.. tickt bukd...'I' pongal da..... :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> sattelite ok undheghill sughamayi 4 cr profit kittendhathanu...


Ivarkaanu ennaanallo paranju ketath...ipol big tamil filmsnu anganeyalle ivide...Theatersil polinju poya veeram vare ingane profit aayathalle....

----------


## MALABARI

> Breakeven aavan 6cr share venam from kerala.. allround padam profit avan ethra kodi venam ?


6c share from kerala :shocked:  distributor pani vangikumallo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> ekm pvr


Kandoorkonam enthanennu PVR onnu ariyatte..  :Band:

----------


## xeon

Padam Kerala Familes koode ettedukkumo? eduthaall   :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Oh kure SG puchists....!


Angerekal Titilil Veykan Arhikunath ARR Aan 

SG ye Enthonn Puchikkan ; Anger thanne Angerude kuzhi daily vettunund

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Padam Kerala Familes koode ettedukkumo? eduthaall


Anniyan enthiran oke nalla family support kittiyirunnu....normally tamil films kanatha families adakam

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Angerekal Titilil Veykan Arhikunath ARR Aan SG ye Enthonn Puchikkan ; Anger thanne Angerude kuzhi daily vettunund


Angerude randu interview kanda veruthu pokum....but screen il character ayittu eniku ishtamanu...pandu bhayankara ishtam ayirunnu

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Angerude randu interview kanda veruthu pokum....but screen il character ayittu eniku ishtamanu...pandu bhayankara ishtam ayirunnu


crime file kanua nw...jst count on that....itilu police valathumano ini.?

----------


## xeon

> Anniyan enthiran oke nalla family support kittiyirunnu....normally tamil films kanatha families adakam


Avide Vikram factor nannayi work out aakum.. VJ Suriya Ajith Rajini films irangumbol paandi padam ennokke vilichu kaliyaakkunnavar Kamal Vikram movies respect cheyyarundu. Athil Vikram padam ellarkkum van sambhavam thanne.. Anniyan pole oru family support kittanam  ...  Pillerellam padam kaanum so achano ammayo okke koode kerum

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Angerude randu interview kanda veruthu pokum....but screen il character ayittu eniku ishtamanu...pandu bhayankara ishtam ayirunnu


Pand Enikkum Ishtamayirunnu ; But Ippo  :puker: 

Ikkaye Ulla Interviews Mediayil Ellam Oroon Parayum , Ennittum Ikka Tirich Onnum Paranjitilla 

Ennittum Oru Uluppum Illathe Veendum Ikkaye Parayunnu , Itra Dialogue Adikkunna Aalk Enna Enta Sambhavam Enn Paranju Koode ; Cinemayil Pidich Nilkan Pattathayappo Rashtreeyam , Avideyum Rakshayilla ; Cheap Egoyum Vech Nadakkunnu  :puker:

----------


## GangsteR

> Angerekal Titilil Veykan Arhikunath ARR Aan 
> 
> SG ye Enthonn Puchikkan ; Anger thanne Angerude kuzhi daily vettunund


ingerae titlil idaan ishtam undaayittala..ee foruthilae chila crimikal ee thread main pagil ittathu kondu verutae choriyunnu..ivanokae entintae kadiyaanu manassilakunilla... so modan paranju atleast SG dae name titlil cherkaan ...so ittanae ullu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ingerae titlil idaan ishtam undaayittala..ee foruthilae chila crimikal ee thread main pagil ittathu kondu verutae choriyunnu..ivanokae entintae kadiyaanu manassilakunilla... so modan paranju atleast SG dae name titlil cherkaan ...so ittanae ullu


Anganeyum Prashnam Undo  :Read:

----------


## xeon

> ingerae titlil idaan ishtam undaayittala..ee foruthilae chila crimikal ee thread main pagil ittathu kondu verutae choriyunnu..ivanokae entintae kadiyaanu manassilakunilla... so modan paranju atleast SG dae name titlil cherkaan ...so ittanae ullu


ayaal avide engaanum kidakkatte... Ini condition enganum vechal presnama

----------


## GangsteR

> Anganeyum Prashnam Undo


yaa olippooraanu.... swantam karyam nokkatae mattullavantae aasanam nokkan nadakunna parakal

----------


## GangsteR

> ayaal avide engaanum kidakkatte... Ini condition enganum vechal presnama


 :Yes2:   :Yeye:

----------


## xeon

*woodstimes.com ‏@woodstimes  now1 hour ago
#I pirate CD covers are ready in Kerala even before the movie release...* 

*ee kalla naarikale okke pidichu akathidanam . oru 5 varsham akathu kidakkanam.. chettakal..
............  makkal*

----------


## Nithz



----------


## avd

booked ticket for I :Band: 
tvm new 9 30am show :Yeye:  :Yeye: 
waiting  :Band:

----------


## jeeva

> Padam Kerala Familes koode ettedukkumo? eduthaall


familyku pidikkan chance illa.......

----------


## xeon

Sreedhar Pillai @sri50  ·  Jan 11
#I will have early morning shows starting at 5.30 am in nearly 30 screens in Kerala advance booking is phenomenal 2/2

----------


## xeon



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Avide Vikram factor nannayi work out aakum.. VJ Suriya Ajith Rajini films irangumbol paandi padam ennokke vilichu kaliyaakkunnavar Kamal Vikram movies respect cheyyarundu. Athil Vikram padam ellarkkum van sambhavam thanne.. Anniyan pole oru family support kittanam  ...  Pillerellam padam kaanum so achano ammayo okke koode kerum


Ya....school piller is the key :Laughing:     padam nalla report okeyanel veettukare valichu izhachu kondu vannolum....xmas season dull ayirunnathinal palarum padathinu poyittu kurachu ayikanum....also ippo xmas exam result oke vannu just onnu free ayi irikunna time um aanu....nere marich feb end/ march ayirunnel veendum exam fobia start avum pillerku alla veettukark!

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> *woodstimes.com ‏@woodstimes  now1 hour ago#I pirate CD covers are ready in Kerala even before the movie release...* *ee kalla naarikale okke pidichu akathidanam . oru 5 varsham akathu kidakkanam.. chettakal..............  makkal*


Ithu kerala alla....beemapalli l oke undavarullathu ingane full tamil letters vechu alla

----------


## xeon

> Ithu kerala alla....beemapalli l oke undavarullathu ingane full tamil letters vechu alla


Kerala alla evide aayalum

----------


## xeon

Puthoor Chellam

----------


## xeon

> Puthoor Chellam


Amy Jacksoninte pant mukalile nikkar kaanumbol chiri verunnu  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Padathil vikraminekal kooduthal face changes evalku aanennu thonnum....trailer il thanne oro scenilum ororo look hairstyle makeup dress etc.....

----------


## Namish

Varkala vimala & star :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Varkala vimala & star


Staril reopening il first film aano

----------


## Namish

> Staril reopening il first film aano


star il first film aamayum muyalum aayirunnu... :Giveup:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> star il first film aamayum muyalum aayirunnu...


Nalla iswaryam ulla puthiya thudakkam  :Laughing:

----------


## Namish

> Nalla iswaryam ulla puthiya thudakkam


ya ya :Laughing: ..njan poyi padam kandarunnu :Dash3:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## RED DEVIL

> ya ya..njan poyi padam kandarunnu


train l pokumbo etho oru theatre kanamalo.ah theatre ano athu?

----------


## GangsteR

> *woodstimes.com ‏@woodstimes  now1 hour ago
> #I pirate CD covers are ready in Kerala even before the movie release...* 
> 
> *ee kalla naarikale okke pidichu akathidanam . oru 5 varsham akathu kidakkanam.. chettakal..
> ............  makkal*


beema palli or bangalore aanu

----------


## Namish

> train l pokumbo etho oru theatre kanamalo.ah theatre ano athu?


athu thanne...pazhaya ola pura polichu maatti..puthiya theater panithu :Yes2:

----------


## GangsteR

FD List..

1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash

2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas

3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas

3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM

4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali

5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR

6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas

7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree

8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara

9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland

10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga

11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree

12. Viru -Trivandrum

13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR

14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha

15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya

16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New

17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva

18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland

19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam

20. Manoj -Trivandrum

21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
22.  House MD- chennai -Luxe
23. Avd -Trivandrum NEW
Update .......

----------


## GangsteR

#IMovie - All shows sold out from Jan
14th to Jan 18th except Sunday nite
shows at @SPIcinemas - Looking at a
historic opening at CBO..

----------


## GangsteR

#IMovie in #Bangalore will have a huge
release.. Other lang movies including
some recent releases r taken out & #
IMovie is being screened..

----------


## RED DEVIL

Enodu ne irundhal reprise version film l undakuo entho??

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ya ya..njan poyi padam kandarunnu


Ennittu ippo vimala yekal adipoli aano?

----------


## Madhavanunni

> train l pokumbo etho oru theatre kanamalo.ah theatre ano athu?


trainil poumbol 3 theatrem kanan pattum

----------


## xeon

> beema palli or bangalore aanu


bangalore aakan chance undu

----------


## xeon



----------


## RED DEVIL

> trainil poumbol 3 theatrem kanan pattum


2 side l ano?or ore side l?

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

Release kodathi thadanju ennum 30th vare neeti ennum paperil kandirunnallo....athu OK aayo ?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> sattelite ok undheghill sughamayi 4 cr profit kittendhathanu...


4Cr Profit Kittaan 9Cr+ Enkilum Share Varendi Varum... Satellite Athra Onnum Kittillaaa...

----------


## kandahassan

> *woodstimes.com ‏@woodstimes  now1 hour ago
> #I pirate CD covers are ready in Kerala even before the movie release...* 
> 
> *ee kalla naarikale okke pidichu akathidanam . oru 5 varsham akathu kidakkanam.. chettakal..
> ............  makkal*


Itgu bangloor anu..Kannada ezhuthi vachekkunnathu kandukoode  :Ahupinne:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> @KRRISH2255
> 
> Sapna booking enaa start cheyaa ?


Exam Aayrunu Eppola Mention Kandathu... Start Aayallooo... Jose Koode Undaavum Ennum Kettu... Will Confirm Now...

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Release kodathi thadanju ennum 30th vare neeti ennum paperil kandirunnallo....athu OK aayo ?


elarum inganaya vicharichekune..athenganaya thadanju ena news exaggerate cheythu varum athu slve cheythu enathu varathumila.njan inu frds ndu paranjapolum inganaya chodiche.anyway 14th nu irangum..eladathum bukng startd

----------


## Mayavi 369

> sattelite ok undheghill sughamayi 4 cr profit kittendhathanu...


Sat Max 50 Lakhs Kittum ; Itra Hype Ulla Padam Aayath Kond

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> elarum inganaya vicharichekune..athenganaya thadanju ena news exaggerate cheythu varum athu slve cheythu enathu varathumila.njan inu frds ndu paranjapolum inganaya chodiche.anyway 14th nu irangum..eladathum bukng startd


solve cheythalle ....

----------


## xeon

> Itgu bangloor anu..Kannada ezhuthi vachekkunnathu kandukoode


Banglore pokunna prints chilappol keralathil ninnakum pokunnathu

----------


## GangsteR

EXPECTATION METER

----------


## xeon

80 rupees ticket charge ulla theater il oru ticketil for I movie theaterkaarkku ethra roopa kittum after all deduction  (tax dist share ellam kazhinju) ????
Per seat alle tax? 

Oru fil .. Like I 3 hours odikkan theaterkaarkku enthu chilavu verum.. Running cost ? (including electicity) ???   

 @KRRISH2255   @Mayavi 369

----------


## Nithz



----------


## ITV

> Enodu ne irundhal reprise version film l undakuo entho??


Climax portion aanu

----------


## KRRISH2255

@xeon; 
Oru Ticketnu Aanu Tax... 80RS Ticket Aanel 2RS Service Charge Theatrekaarkkukkullathaanu... 
1230 Seater Apsara Oru Example Aakki Eduthaal... HF Adichaal Service Charge 2460RS Kittum...
Service Charge Kittunnathu Povvunna Num Of Ticketsnu Aanu... 

Ini Apsara Coorporationil Ulla Theatre Aaya Kondu 80RS (FC Ticket)nu 15.6RS Tax Povum... 
Municipality Under Ulla Theatre Aanel 80RS Ticketnu Around 13RS Tax Povum... Panchayath Aanel Around 10RS... 
Taking Apsara As Example Avde HF Collection 1,08,215RS Aanu...
Service Charge 2460RS Theatrekaarkku Sure Aayi Kittum... 21,151 RS Tax Povum... 

Ini 60:40 First Week Ratio Aanel... Distributorkku 50,762.4RS Kittum... Theatrenu 33,841.6RS Kittum... 
Oru Ticket Nokkiyaal Apsarayile 80RS Ticketnu... Theatrekaarkku Kittuka... SC 2RS + 24.96RS Aanu Nearly... 
Ini Ratio 55:45 Aavumbol Theatrenu Kittunnathu Koodum... Angane Each Week... HO Aayal Pinnem Koodum...
Athu Pole Municpality Under Ulla Theatre Aanelum Ithilum Kooduthal Amount Kittum Per Ticketnu... 

Mattu Charges Especially Running Cost Enku Krithyamaayi Aryathillaaaa...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 80 rupees ticket charge ulla theater il oru ticketil for I movie theaterkaarkku ethra roopa kittum after all deduction  (tax dist share ellam kazhinju) ????
> Per seat alle tax? 
> 
> Oru fil .. Like I 3 hours odikkan theaterkaarkku enthu chilavu verum.. Running cost ? (including electicity) ???   
> 
>  @KRRISH2255   @Mayavi 369


 22 rs Kittum Enn Thonunu 80 rs Tktil

Electricity Okke Theatre Capacity & Cureent Avashyam Ullath Okke Dpend Cheyth Irikkum

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Climax portion aanu


oh last amy beast nte lv oke tiricharinju paduna sng ayirikum..e lv track anu pedi anyway hpe 4 the best..

----------


## Mayavi 369

V cinema - Koothattukulam

Schedule For the real crowd puller....I....Book your Tickets now...
@@@@@ RESERVATION STARTED @@@@@@
" I " ( Film Duration -188 minutes )

Release ON 14 TH JAN( Wednesday)

SCREEN -1( Show time ;11 am,2.30 pm,6 pm, 9.30 pm)

SCREEN -2 (Show time :10 am,2 pm,5.45 pm ,9.15 pm )

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Mayavi 369

V Tracks Cinemas

V Tracks Cinemas
I reservation Started
Limited Seats...
Grab it on www.bookmyshow.com
Show Times:6.00,10.00,2.00,6.00,9.30,12.30am(6 Shows)

----------


## Mayavi 369

D Cinemaas

RECORD NO. OF SHOWS FOR Shankar's I @ D Cinemaas 
13 shows per day from 14-01-2015
9:00am 9:15am 9:30am 12:30pm 12:45pm 1:00pm 4:00pm 4:30pm 7:15pm 7:30pm 10:30pm 10:45pm 11:00pm
Booking Now open on dcinemaas.com & ticketnew.com 
come & celebrate @ Dcinemaas

----------


## Mayavi 369

Vismaya Cinemas

'I' shows will start from *** 6:30 AM *** at VISMAYA CINEMAS on JAN 14.
More than 20 Shows through out the day playing in all 4 Screens.
Be there at VISMAYA CINEMAS and ENJOY the most SPECTACULAR ENTERTAINER in 2K Harness Screens and 7.1 DTS !!

----------


## Nithz



----------


## mujthaba

> @xeon; 
> Oru Ticketnu Aanu Tax... 80RS Ticket Aanel 2RS Service Charge Theatrekaarkkukkullathaanu... 
> 1230 Seater Apsara Oru Example Aakki Eduthaal... HF Adichaal Service Charge 2460RS Kittum...
> Service Charge Kittunnathu Povvunna Num Of Ticketsnu Aanu... 
> 
> Ini Apsara Coorporationil Ulla Theatre Aaya Kondu 80RS (FC Ticket)nu 15.6RS Tax Povum... 
> Municipality Under Ulla Theatre Aanel 80RS Ticketnu Around 13RS Tax Povum... Panchayath Aanel Around 10RS... 
> Taking Apsara As Example Avde HF Collection 1,08,215RS Aanu...
> Service Charge 2460RS Theatrekaarkku Sure Aayi Kittum... 21,151 RS Tax Povum... 
> ...


Thrissur evdokeyaa release??

----------


## anupkerb1

> Thrissur evdokeyaa release??


Kairali 
Sapna
Jose

----------


## Suneer

Kannuril eathaa theatr ?? First show ethra manikkaanu ennu valla rportum undaa?? raavile poyi nikkaan aanu  :Sad: 
 @Mayavi 369 @anupkerb1

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Thrissur evdokeyaa release??





> Kairali 
> Sapna
> Jose


Sreeyilum Undallooo...

----------


## premg

Charted Payyanur Rajadhani Cinema.......

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Kannuril eathaa theatr ?? First show ethra manikkaanu ennu valla rportum undaa?? raavile poyi nikkaan aanu 
>  @Mayavi 369 @anupkerb1


Savitha Film City Motham Screens Kaanum

----------


## anupkerb1

> Sreeyilum Undallooo...


sree undoo ?PK remove akoo ?? 
edhu screen annu better ??
Sapna Auro 3D alee...vallaa gunam undoo ..AI AUro alalooo

----------


## Suneer

> Savitha Film City Motham Screens Kaanum


Ethra manikkaan ennu vallom ariyo ??

----------


## anupkerb1

Chennai elamm Maraka BOOKING analoo ..74 screen MAyajal elamm :OMG Sign: 
Mayajal eni SHow increase undakooo  :Giveup:

----------


## mujthaba

> Sreeyilum Undallooo...


suggest me a gud option for fdfs .. tkt kitan vazhi undo?

----------


## anupkerb1

> suggest me a gud option for fdfs .. tkt kitan vazhi undo?


saturday parajirunel ente ticket tanenee..Kairali FANS show .

----------


## mujthaba

> saturday parajirunel ente ticket tanenee..Kairali FANS show .


enthe ningal ponille??

----------


## BIGBrother

> Chennai elamm Maraka BOOKING analoo ..74 screen MAyajal elamm
> Mayajal eni SHow increase undakooo


Mayajal matramalla.. bookmyshowil kodutha ella showyum almost completly booked for Wednesday  :Band:

----------


## SAM369

Ivide 7.30kke Undakum ennu Kettu,4 Screens Confirmed..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ethra manikkaan ennu vallom ariyo ??


Mubeenod Chotikk

----------


## SAM369

Telugu Version Kolamass Booking :Giveup:

----------


## SAM369

iMoviesUSA ‏@SIMoviesUSA  
#I DCP update:Tamil, Hindi expected to be shipped today & Telugu may be delayed.theaters won't open premier tkts until they get drive & keys

----------


## Daniel John

kore naalinu sesham classil elarm koode padathin pokunu  :Giveup:  14th elaki mariyum  :Yeye:

----------


## Kashinathan

1 day to left
 :Band:

----------


## K K R

College il ellarkkum ee padathinu engane enklm ticket oppikkan ottam aanu ..Ivide New anjali okke 1st day already full aayikazhinju..15th avadhi ayathondu annu ticket oppikaan aanu ellarum sremikkunnathu

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 
Received confimation from the UK #I team. Movie
will release as planned. Premiere shows tomorrow at
3 locations starting from 8PM.

----------


## GangsteR

Believe it or not , 40 interviews lined up for Vikram ,
peak of promotions happening for I

----------


## K K R

From 4:06 .. @Mayavi 369 @Nithz @veecee @kunjumon  :Band:

----------


## KulFy

> College il ellarkkum ee padathinu engane enklm ticket oppikkan ottam aanu ..Ivide New anjali okke 1st day already full aayikazhinju..15th avadhi ayathondu annu ticket oppikaan aanu ellarum sremikkunnathu


TVM record adikkum.....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KulFy

Ithokke kaanumbo sherikkum naadu miss cheyyum  :Crying:

----------


## kandahassan

> Ithokke kaanumbo sherikkum naadu miss cheyyum


enikkoru sahaayiyude aavashyam und ... ne ingu keri vaa  :Silsila:

----------


## Laleattan

Kuntham evide ethu vare booking open aaittila.

----------


## KulFy

> enikkoru sahaayiyude aavashyam und ... ne ingu keri vaa


entha pani.....

----------


## jobsp90

EVM Kavitha theatre ernakulam booking started....

----------


## RoCkY

> TVM record adikkum.....


TVM evideokke anu release ? can anyone share the kerala theater list ?

----------


## SAM369



----------


## KulFy

> Kuntham evide ethu vare booking open aaittila.


ivide verum 3 theatersile ittitullu....lingaa ithilum kooduthal undaayirunnu....

----------


## KulFy

> TVM evideokke anu release ? can anyone share the kerala theater list ?


Anjali, Kairali, Nila, Athulya

----------


## jobsp90

PVR lulu mall booking not started till now :Badday:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Ithokke kaanumbo sherikkum naadu miss cheyyum


Enna ithonnum kaanenda  :Laughing:

----------


## K K R

> Anjali, Kairali, Nila, Athulya


Padhamanabhayilum ondu

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> PVR lulu mall booking not started till now


Pan Cinemas thudangiyallo..athevde aanu

----------


## KulFy

> Enna ithonnum kaanenda


bloody balalikka  :Kannilkuthu:  
nostalgia adikkanum sammathikkoolla

----------


## KulFy

> Padhamanabhayilum ondu


appo 5 theaters.... :Giveup:

----------


## jobsp90

> Pan Cinemas thudangiyallo..athevde aanu


Nucleus mall maradu...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> bloody balalikka  
> nostalgia adikkanum sammathikkoolla


Munp anubavichathalle....pilkalath ayavirakunnath ...munp eath moviek aanu ingane kathirunnath?

----------


## jobsp90

padam kaananamenkil pvr lulu mall pokanam....one of the best multiplex in the country..

----------


## jeseus

> D Cinemaas
> 
> RECORD NO. OF SHOWS FOR Shankar's I @ D Cinemaas 
> 13 shows per day from 14-01-2015
> 9:00am 9:15am 9:30am 12:30pm 12:45pm 1:00pm 4:00pm 4:30pm 7:15pm 7:30pm 10:30pm 10:45pm 11:00pm
> Booking Now open on dcinemaas.com & ticketnew.com 
> come & celebrate @ Dcinemaas


njan book cheythitundu

----------


## kandahassan

> PVR lulu mall booking not started till now


nale morning 10 manikku thudangum ennu contact cheythappol paranju  :Crying:

----------


## KulFy

> Munp anubavichathalle....pilkalath ayavirakunnath ...munp eath moviek aanu ingane kathirunnath?


Twenty 20, Sagar Alias Jacky, Pokkiri Raja, Gangster

----------


## jobsp90

> nale morning 10 manikku thudangum ennu contact cheythappol paranju


urappano???contact no ethu???

----------


## kandahassan

> entha pani.....


samooha samrakshnam  :Band:

----------


## KulFy

> samooha samrakshnam


appo kandanum videshathu aanalle

----------


## kandahassan

> urappano???contact no ethu???


njan ippol poyittu vanne ullu ...avaru paranju schedule ready aayilla most probably nale ravile 10 mani
aakum ennum paranju ....oberon mall , gold souk - ivdeyum thudangeettilla  :Crying:

----------


## kandahassan

> appo kandanum videshathu aanalle


 :Nono:  ente real sthalam kollam ippol ekm ....night 2 mani muthal ravile 7 manivare kandoorkonathu aanu ....ente  body ivde kaanum 
but my soul in another body & that belongs to a planet named kandoorkonam  :Yes3:

----------


## KulFy

> ente real sthalam kollam ippol ekm ....night 2 mani muthal ravile 7 manivare kandoorkonathu aanu ....ente  body ivde kaanum 
> but my soul in another body & that belongs to a planet named kandoorkonam


kandoorkonam aadyamayittu kelkkuva....ithevidaa....

----------


## GangsteR

> kandoorkonam aadyamayittu kelkkuva....ithevidaa....


Kulfy nalatekku oru kidu title venam ketto..kurachu local aayikkottae

----------


## KulFy

> Kulfy nalatekku oru kidu title venam ketto..kurachu local aayikkottae


oh sheri....njan ivide mention chehythu idaam....naale mathiyallo

----------


## Jo Johnson

Iil 60% hunchback vikram aanennu kandallo....Ithu aalukal engane sweekarikumo aavo.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kandahassan

> kandoorkonam aadyamayittu kelkkuva....ithevidaa....


I don't know .....njan urangi kazhinjal mattoru lokathaanu .....avdathe hero aanu njan  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

> oh sheri....njan ivide mention chehythu idaam....naale mathiyallo


oh mathi ravilae vaenam  :Ok:

----------


## KulFy

> oh mathi ravilae vaenam


 :Ok: .......

----------


## KulFy

> I don't know .....njan urangi kazhinjal mattoru lokathaanu .....avdathe hero aanu njan


heroine aara...

----------


## GangsteR

‪#‎Ai‬ premier show Review

Sooraj Mannur>Afx Movie Club

The most awaited ReviewThe Word Of Mouth-Distributors Special Screening.AI REVIEW"My reviewIam sayan from canada. I got the opportunity of seeing the tamil movie i even before the release because i work with the distributors here. There wasa special screening of the film yesterday.believe me you are going to see a movie which you would not have seen before and you will not see even in future. Dont worry im not going to leak the suspences nd the storyline but i just want you all to know what this movie is all about as i cant control my excitement anymore. This is the story of a bodybuilder whose dreams where shattered in life because of believing everyone and taking a injection without his knowledge. 'i' will make you laugh but moreover it will make you cry if u have a heart. it has a biggest twist in the first half block. actually this is not a review but my experience.Highs- Vikram as the hunchback and bodybuilder. There is another model character by vikram called lee( keep guessing) , Bgm's , train fight , cycle fight , songs , screenplay( You will not get bored even for asecond i assure you) nd the main positive is the endcard where all the sufferings of vikram are shown for the hunchback for 15 mins and there is a scene in the film where the hunchback goes to his gym and tries to lifts the equipments which he used to doin ease once...that will make you cry...Low's- Iam no one to say the lows of a shanker film but there are some lows in 'i'...Hunchback character comes for about 60% of the movie.. it gets very disgusting to see vikram in that swollen face look , voice is not understandable but shanker covers it to some extent by placing songs at the right timeMy review - 4.25/5Bottomline- he is ugly but he is the ugly truth. You have to feel for him".# shankarthe manthis is enough for 3year waiting


Credits @Jaisonjyothi

----------


## kandahassan

> heroine aara...


athellam suspense aanu ....kandoorkonam kandahassan enna thriller novel njan ezhuthund ...athirangumpol vaayicho  :Yes3:

----------


## akshaycool

> ‪#‎Ai‬ premier show Review
> 
> Sooraj Mannur>Afx Movie Club
> 
> The most awaited ReviewThe Word Of Mouth-Distributors Special Screening.AI REVIEW"My reviewIam sayan from canada. I got the opportunity of seeing the tamil movie i even before the release because i work with the distributors here. There wasa special screening of the film yesterday.believe me you are going to see a movie which you would not have seen before and you will not see even in future. Dont worry im not going to leak the suspences nd the storyline but i just want you all to know what this movie is all about as i cant control my excitement anymore. This is the story of a bodybuilder whose dreams where shattered in life because of believing everyone and taking a injection without his knowledge. 'i' will make you laugh but moreover it will make you cry if u have a heart. it has a biggest twist in the first half block. actually this is not a review but my experience.Highs- Vikram as the hunchback and bodybuilder. There is another model character by vikram called lee( keep guessing) , Bgm's , train fight , cycle fight , songs , screenplay( You will not get bored even for asecond i assure you) nd the main positive is the endcard where all the sufferings of vikram are shown for the hunchback for 15 mins and there is a scene in the film where the hunchback goes to his gym and tries to lifts the equipments which he used to doin ease once...that will make you cry...Low's- Iam no one to say the lows of a shanker film but there are some lows in 'i'...Hunchback character comes for about 60% of the movie.. it gets very disgusting to see vikram in that swollen face look , voice is not understandable but shanker covers it to some extent by placing songs at the right timeMy review - 4.25/5Bottomline- he is ugly but he is the ugly truth. You have to feel for him".# shankarthe manthis is enough for 3year waiting
> 
> 
> Credits @Jaisonjyothi


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Manoj

> Anjali, Kairali, Nila, Athulya


Anjali, kairali, new, padmanabha...

----------


## anupkerb1

> enthe ningal ponille??


4.30 ezhunetu pokandee..athum ee tanupathuu ..so aa ticket vere oruthanu koduthu...last 2 days ayii oru matiri tanupu

----------


## KulFy

> athellam suspense aanu ....kandoorkonam kandahassan enna thriller novel njan ezhuthund ...athirangumpol vaayicho


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## KulFy

> Anjali, kairali, new, padmanabha...


TVM kidu charting thanne.....record urappicho

----------


## anupkerb1

gajini polee annuu Movie...after 20  minutes flash back  ...

----------


## SAM369

> ‪#‎Ai‬ premier show Review
> 
> Sooraj Mannur>Afx Movie Club
> 
> The most awaited ReviewThe Word Of Mouth-Distributors Special Screening.AI REVIEW"My reviewIam sayan from canada. I got the opportunity of seeing the tamil movie i even before the release because i work with the distributors here. There wasa special screening of the film yesterday.believe me you are going to see a movie which you would not have seen before and you will not see even in future. Dont worry im not going to leak the suspences nd the storyline but i just want you all to know what this movie is all about as i cant control my excitement anymore. This is the story of a bodybuilder whose dreams where shattered in life because of believing everyone and taking a injection without his knowledge. 'i' will make you laugh but moreover it will make you cry if u have a heart. it has a biggest twist in the first half block. actually this is not a review but my experience.Highs- Vikram as the hunchback and bodybuilder. There is another model character by vikram called lee( keep guessing) , Bgm's , train fight , cycle fight , songs , screenplay( You will not get bored even for asecond i assure you) nd the main positive is the endcard where all the sufferings of vikram are shown for the hunchback for 15 mins and there is a scene in the film where the hunchback goes to his gym and tries to lifts the equipments which he used to doin ease once...that will make you cry...Low's- Iam no one to say the lows of a shanker film but there are some lows in 'i'...Hunchback character comes for about 60% of the movie.. it gets very disgusting to see vikram in that swollen face look , voice is not understandable but shanker covers it to some extent by placing songs at the right timeMy review - 4.25/5Bottomline- he is ugly but he is the ugly truth. You have to feel for him".# shankarthe manthis is enough for 3year waiting
> 
> 
> Credits @Jaisonjyothi


 from canada  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

dei veluppan kaalathu oru paniyum illathe padam kaanunnavanmar  :Laughing:  siteil varunna reviews ivde kondu postunna kundithanmaar  :Blush2: 
ivarodaayi oru kaaryam , padathinte suspense , twist & turns , ivde vannu ist day pottikkukayaanenkil idichu parathikalayum  :Kettoda:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> gajini polee annuu Movie...after 20  minutes flash back  ...


engane arinju?

----------


## anupkerb1

> dei veluppan kaalathu oru paniyum illathe padam kaanunnavanmar  siteil varunna reviews ivde kondu postunna kundithanmaar 
> ivarodaayi oru kaaryam , padathinte suspense , twist & turns , ivde vannu ist day pottikkukayaanenkil idichu parathikalayum


Suspence reveal cheyunan irikunavar  tanthaku vili kelakan ready ayii irikukaaa .. LIfe time ban kitiyalum kuzhapilaaaaaa

----------


## KRRISH2255

> suggest me a gud option for fdfs .. tkt kitan vazhi undo?


Njan Onnu Anweshikkatteee... Ennittu Parayaam... Angottu Ponundu...

----------


## GangsteR

padam kaanunnathu varea review onnun vaayikunilla

----------


## anupkerb1

> engane arinju?


Shankar alee orikalum adyam tragedy kanichuu after 1 year 6 month enoke kanichu revenge kanikilaa.athinu oru punch ilaaa ..1st scene thotee reveng akanam gajini polee ..enitu endhelum oruthan vanau flashback manasilakunnu ..

----------


## anupkerb1

> padam kaanunnathu varea review onnun vaayikunilla


njan nalee oru al d best paraju pokum..pinee thursday varoooo  .... News channel polum vekilaa.espcialy INDIAVISION ..

----------


## GangsteR

Booking open tomorow in France for #I ! @

----------


## GangsteR

taran adarsh @ taran_adarsh 
#I [Tamil version] certified 12A by British censors.
Run time: 186 min 36 sec.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## wayanadan

*theater list undo ??*

----------


## wayanadan

*EXPECTATION METER*

----------


## GangsteR

TELUGU censor certificate

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Oronnum oro duration aanallo....ithu 186 minutes....appol tamil mathram aano 188min?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Also telugil ua ulla padam engane tamizhil mathram u ayi  :Laughing:

----------


## KulFy

> Also telugil ua ulla padam engane tamizhil mathram u ayi


telunganmarkku kunjungalude manassanu

----------


## ITV

> Oronnum oro duration aanallo....ithu 186 minutes....appol tamil mathram aano 188min?


Tamil 3hr 6 min alle, 3hr 8 min revision committeede munpil U certificatenayi poyathu, ini avar reject cheythappo Mumbai Censor Board U koduthonnu ariyilla just like Anjaan team did

----------


## anupkerb1

> telunganmarkku kunjungalude manassanu


Telugu alaa U ..Tamil annu U ..Gap kitiyal apo adikum Self goal  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## jobsp90

appo padam sure shot winner aanalle...

----------


## anupkerb1

> appo padam sure shot winner aanalle...


Athe njagal etraa nal mune parayunathaa...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Telugu alaa U ..Tamil annu U ..Gap kitiyal apo adikum Self goal


Athukondalle paranje Teluganmark kunjungalude manassaanennu.....Cheriya kaaryam mathi UA kitaan... :Laughing:

----------


## jobsp90



----------


## anupkerb1

> Athukondalle paranje Teluganmark kunjungalude manassaanennu.....Cheriya kaaryam mathi UA kitaan...


Igale pati ipol orthee uloo .. FDFS alee ?

----------


## jobsp90



----------


## KulFy

> Telugu alaa U ..Tamil annu U ..Gap kitiyal apo adikum Self goal


manassilayilla alle  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## jobsp90



----------


## Nithz

Aila Aila HD Promo :

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=713138558800440

----------


## anupkerb1

> manassilayilla alle


Satyam eniku mansilayilaa ....Njan tane self adichuu .. Igald peril goal ilaa ..athum namakuu  :Giveup:

----------


## jobsp90

> Athe njagal etraa nal mune parayunathaa...


eppo parannu????

----------


## anupkerb1

> 


alathee nalla movie ayathu kondu alaleee .chee eni ipol kananoooo :Badpc:

----------


## SAM369

One of a kind contest to WIN First Day First Show tickets for ‪#‎I‬
Bw's I- Stop piracy contest !
Participate and watch I before everybody does !
SEND YOUR ENTRIES TO contest@behindwoods.com

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Igale pati ipol orthee uloo .. FDFS alee ?


FDFS ennaanu aagraham...ellaam ticket kitunna pole.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## anupkerb1

> FDFS ennaanu aagraham...ellaam ticket kitunna pole....


Ticket buk cheyu baii ...Nale ponam book cheyan .....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

> Aila Aila HD Promo :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=713138558800440


enthuvaade ithu   :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

'I' will entertain Pakistan fans too
I’ has many prominent names like Vikram, Shankar,
A.R.Rahman and P.C.Sreeram. The romantic-thriller which
is all set to entertain movie buffs on the 14th of January will
be the first ever Tamil Movie to be released in Pakistan.
The high budget movie bankrolled by Aascar films has been
in the limelight for all good reasons and the anticipation it is
creating is rising day by day.
‘I’ possesses all aspects to become blockbuster and the
film’s crew is taking all possible efforts to take the film to
every nook and corner.
This urge has made the crew to release the flick in Pakistan
after plans of releasing the movie in 700 theatres in US.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ticket buk cheyu baii ...Nale ponam book cheyan .....


Buking balcony maathrame ullu....Enik FC mathi....!Abhilash 1st choice....Athu kitiyillel Anand....Athu kitiyillel moonchi...! :Laughing:

----------


## SAM369

> enthuvaade ithu


Aila aila  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

Okay here is the confirmation for #I 's release in
UAE. 14th - In select screens, only Tam. 15th
onwards - Max theatres, both Hin and Tam.

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
Pongal Films Censor Certification & Running Time - #
I (UA-186 minutes), #Aambala (U-146 minutes), #
Darling (UA - 126 minutes).

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## wayanadan

> Also telugil ua ulla padam engane tamizhil mathram u ayi


* board angangal vereyalle*  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Aila aila


Jeansinte peraano ee Aila....? :Laughing:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Twenty 20, Sagar Alias Jacky, Pokkiri Raja, Gangster


Kollaaam.....

----------


## mujthaba

> Njan Onnu Anweshikkatteee... Ennittu Parayaam... Angottu Ponundu...


njn wadakkanchery thalathil book cheythu..ini risk edukunnilla  :Wink:

----------


## BangaloreaN

Vikram on POINT BLANK programme - ASIANET NEWS today @10 pm.

----------


## Namish

1st show ku ticket book cheythu....in varkala star

----------


## wayanadan

*'I' rules Kerala market*

The Malayalam movies are playing the waiting game, since Shankar's 'I' is all set to strom in 200+ screens for Pongal. The first one to back out from the race was, 'Mili', starring Amala Paul & Nivin Pauly, followed by, Prithviraj’s 'Picket 43', and Mammotty’s 'Fisherman'.

All the above movie's are looking at a another date to releases the movie, and if, 'I' goes on to occupy the screens for till the end of this month, it will be really tough for these films to accommodate themselves.

Meanwhile, the black clouds over the release of ‘I’ have been sorted out amicably, and the producer has assured a smooth release across the world in more than 5000 screens

----------


## KulFy

> Vikram on POINT BLANK programme - ASIANET NEWS today @10 pm.


me watching.... :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *'I' rules Kerala market*
> 
> The Malayalam movies are playing the waiting game, since Shankar's 'I' is all set to strom in 200+ screens for Pongal. The first one to back out from the race was, 'Mili', starring Amala Paul & Nivin Pauly, followed by, Prithviraj’s 'Picket 43', and *Mammotty’s 'Fisherman'.*
> 
> All the above movie's are looking at a another date to releases the movie, and if, 'I' goes on to occupy the screens for till the end of this month, it will be really tough for these films to accommodate themselves.
> 
> Meanwhile, the black clouds over the release of ‘I’ have been sorted out amicably, and the producer has assured a smooth release across the world in more than 5000 screens


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## SAM369

Mayajaal 74 Shows-99% Tickets Already Soldout :Band:  :Band: http://in.bookmyshow.com/buytickets/...57-MT/20150114

----------


## wayanadan

.......................

----------


## TWIST

FISHERMAN  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> njn wadakkanchery thalathil book cheythu..ini risk edukunnilla


Eduthaalleee... Okies... Kairali 5.30Show Available Aayrunnillaaa... Sapna & Sree FDFS Available Aayrunnu...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> sree undoo ?PK remove akoo ?? 
> edhu screen annu better ??
> Sapna Auro 3D alee...vallaa gunam undoo ..AI AUro alalooo


Athu Sapna Auro 11.1 Channel 2K 3D Screen Aanu Eppol... Sapna Aavum Better...

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*randaksharam maari poyi avarodu onnu kshami jo jo ....*

----------


## nmaks

*njanum book cheytheeeeeeee*

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *randaksharam maari poyi avarodu onnu kshami jo jo ....*


Nayante Mon Ikka enna frincente comment kandirunno..?Athile oraksharam maariyirunnel machan kshamikumayirunno...?Illallo... :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## wayanadan

> Nayante Mon Ikka enna frincente comment kandirunno..?Athile oraksharam maariyirunnel machan kshamikumayirunno...?Illallo...


*athoke oru typing pishakalle allathe manapoorvam allallooo*

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*vikram enthaa ee parathunne*   @Naradhan

----------


## kandahassan

> 


fdfs urappichu  :Yahoo:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *athoke oru typing pishakalle allathe manapoorvam allallooo*


Inganeyulla typo ok aadhyamaayanu kaanunne....Oru Megastarinte latest film aanennorkanam.... :Laughing:  Ithu peru thanne maariyille....Fireman Fisherman aayi..... :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> fdfs urappichu


Vikram avale pidikunnathinu ninga FDFS kanditu enthu prayojanam..? :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

> *'I' rules Kerala market*
> 
> The Malayalam movies are playing the waiting game, since Shankar's 'I' is all set to strom in 200+ screens for Pongal. The first one to back out from the race was, 'Mili', starring Amala Paul & Nivin Pauly, followed by, Prithvirajs 'Picket 43', and Mammottys 'Fisherman'.
> 
> All the above movie's are looking at a another date to releases the movie, and if, 'I' goes on to occupy the screens for till the end of this month, it will be really tough for these films to accommodate themselves.
> 
> Meanwhile, the black clouds over the release of I have been sorted out amicably, and the producer has assured a smooth release across the world in more than 5000 screens


mammotties fisherman  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## kandahassan

> Vikram avale pidikunnathinu ninga FDFS kanditu enthu prayojanam..?


athum sheriyanallo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> mammotties fisherman


Oh Mammootyude perum maariyirunnu alle... :Ennekollu: 

Ithu manapoorvam thanne kotiyathaanu... :Ennekollu:

----------


## ITV

> *vikram enthaa ee parathunne*   @Naradhan


Ellaam Maya aanu
Irukku aana Illai
Illai aana Irukku

----------


## kandahassan

> Oh Mammootyude perum maariyirunnu alle...
> 
> Ithu manapoorvam thanne kotiyathaanu...


innu full ikkakku ittu kottanallo  :Laughing: 

nayante mon ikka  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> innu full ikkakku ittu kottanallo 
> 
> nayante mon ikka


Frince...... :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## House MD

Ithrayum hype ulla oru south indian movie or rather indian movie undayittillaaa...  ee hype and expectation okke marikadannu oru excellent positive  word of mouth ee moviekku kittilla aennanu thonnunnathu.... indian cinema kandittillatha initial kittum,record avukayum cheyyum... but wide acceptance, positive wom,long run okke kittilla aennu thonnunnu..

----------


## wayanadan

> Ellaam Maya aanu
> Irukku aana Illai
> Illai aana Irukku


*onnume puriyale*  :Ahupinne:

----------


## wayanadan

*vikrathinu kure kaalamaayi shani dasha aayirunnu athu ee padathodu koodi maarumennu vichaarikkunnu

oru ATBB aanu nammade aagraham*

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ithrayum hype ulla oru south indian movie or rather indian movie undayittillaaa...  ee hype and expectation okke marikadannu oru excellent positive  word of mouth ee moviekku kittilla aennanu thonnunnathu.... indian cinema kandittillatha initial kittum,record avukayum cheyyum... but wide acceptance, positive wom,long run okke kittilla aennu thonnunnu..


Especially when we consider the fact that almost 60-70% of the film is carried out by the hunchback character....!Ithu viewers expect cheyyunnathayirikan vazhiyilla.....!Lets hope for the best...!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> enthuvaade ithu


7 ads aanu aila aila

----------


## Saathan

> Ithrayum hype ulla oru south indian movie or rather indian movie undayittillaaa...  ee hype and expectation okke marikadannu oru excellent positive  word of mouth ee moviekku kittilla aennanu thonnunnathu.... indian cinema kandittillatha initial kittum,record avukayum cheyyum... but wide acceptance, positive wom,long run okke kittilla aennu thonnunnu..


watchable  opinion vannal thanne  long run okke kittum... sivaji & endhiran okke mixed opinion vanna movies alle...

----------


## kandahassan

manipoor , mekhalaya , assam thudangiya western statesil onnum south indian movies inu market illalo ????

----------


## House MD

> watchable  opinion vannal thanne  long run okke kittum... sivaji & endhiran okke mixed opinion vanna movies alle...


Sivaji good wom ayirunnu among tamil audience... kidilam long run-um ayirunnu tamilnadu... but enthiran sivaji-yolam wide acceptance wom and long run kittiyilla in tamilnadu....

----------


## House MD

> watchable  opinion vannal thanne  long run okke kittum... sivaji & endhiran okke mixed opinion vanna movies alle...


Ofcourse it will be a watchable movie, oru minute polum bore adikkilla aennu arkku venamenkilum confident ayi parayam,.. because of "shankar"... but athonnum poraaa ippol tamizhanmaarkku..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> manipoor , mekhalaya , assam thudangiya western statesil onnum south indian movies inu market illalo ????


Avideyok chinese  dubbing irakum.... :Band:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> manipoor , mekhalaya , assam thudangiya western statesil onnum south indian movies inu market illalo ????


Aa states oke east alle?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Sivaji good wom ayirunnu among tamil audience... kidilam long run-um ayirunnu tamilnadu... but enthiran sivaji-yolam wide acceptance wom and long run kittiyilla in tamilnadu....


Sivajikum Endhiranum ok TNil van abhiprayam allaayirunno..? :Ahupinne:

----------


## kandahassan

> Aa states oke east alle?


map thirichu pidichu nokkado  :Kettoda:

----------


## Saathan

> Sivaji good wom ayirunnu among tamil audience... kidilam long run-um ayirunnu tamilnadu... but enthiran sivaji-yolam wide acceptance wom and long run kittiyilla in tamilnadu....


sivaji keralathil mixed wom ayirunnu... pakshe long run kitti... 
Endhiran nu Sivaji WOM illenkilum long run/collection okke kitti... collection  wise Endhiran still No1 anu...

----------


## Jo Johnson

Iye sambandhichidatholam padam nallathanenkilum wom watchable-kuzhapamilla ennaakan chance ind 1st day due to heavy expectation.....!But athu mathi padam koluthan...!Pinneed wom maarukayum cheyyum...! :Band:

----------


## HighnesS

Booked thursday's 8pm show.Vox cinemas,Ajman..

----------


## House MD

> Especially when we consider the fact that almost 60-70% of the film is carried out by the hunchback character....!Ithu viewers expect cheyyunnathayirikan vazhiyilla.....!Lets hope for the best...!


40-50% percentage ayirunnu old man in "indian" and I was craving to see him more in the movie,that much I liked kamal haasans old man in indian... hunchback 60% doesnt matter but how vikram and shankar gave life to the character is the deciding factor....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> sivaji keralathil mixed wom ayirunnu... pakshe long run kitti... 
> Endhiran nu Sivaji WOM illenkilum long run/collection okke kitti... collection  wise Endhiran still No1 anu...


sivajik mixed aayirunnu.....But mixedil thanne more inclined to the +ve side......Endhiranum angane thanne.....Iyum anganeyo athinum mukalilo aakum ennaanu pratheeksha...!Ellaavareyum orepole satisfy cheyyaan oru moviekum kazhiyillallo...! :Rolleyes:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Sivaji good wom ayirunnu among tamil audience... kidilam long run-um ayirunnu tamilnadu... but enthiran sivaji-yolam wide acceptance wom and long run kittiyilla in tamilnadu....


Athu Sheriyaavaam But TNil Endhiran Is Number One... Athum Huge Marginil... 
And Worldwide Share Nokkiyaal Endhiran = 2 Shivaji...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 40-50% percentage ayirunnu old man in "indian" and I was craving to see him more in the movie,that much I liked kamal haasans old man in indian... hunchback 60% doesnt matter but how vikram and shankar gave life to the character is the deciding factor....


Yes......!Character Touchingum situations heavyum aayaal viral aakaan athikam time vendi varilla...! :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

Theatrekar Swabhavam Kaanichu Thudangi  :Laughing: 

Coronationu Padam Kodukkilla Enn  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

............

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> map thirichu pidichu nokkado


I am d sorry

----------


## Mayavi 369

Ippo CLT Apsara , Kairali & Sree

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Theatrekar Swabhavam Kaanichu Thudangi Coronationu Padam Kodukkilla Enn


Vallappozhum aanu inganathe hype oke ulla padam varunnathe....appo kadi pidikoodum...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ............


Enthonnu?......

----------


## House MD

Aenthayalum " ambala" chathanju chammathi paruvam akum,almost ayi "I" nte idayil kidannu... vishalnte ahankaaram ithode theerum... like prithvi raj got hits releasing same day with big M's in mollywood this guy also got 2 or 3 hits releasing same day with biggies like ajiths,vijay movies... ivide ajith thalayude movie maattii appozhanu changathiyude over confidence.. "aenthayalum thala paranjathu polae " over confidence odambukku aakathu vishaaal"...  TWIST - I negative to mixed wom and ambala good wom ayaal odukkatha twist aakum...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Vallappozhum aanu inganathe hype oke ulla padam varunnathe....appo kadi pidikoodum...


Nammude Industry Pacha Pidikatath Ithu Konda

Cousins Appo 1 Week Koodi  :Laughing:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Nammude Industry Pacha Pidikatath Ithu KondaCousins Appo 1 Week Koodi


Tvm lum ini chilappo ksfdc theatre nu kodukila ennoke parayo...as happened in the case of banglore days

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Tvm lum ini chilappo ksfdc theatre nu kodukila ennoke parayo...as happened in the case of banglore days


Athin Chance Illa Ella Centerilum KSFDC Theatersin Koduthittund

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Athin Chance Illa Ella Centerilum KSFDC Theatersin Koduthittund


Coronation entha issue.....advance koduthathoke bakkiyulla theatres aano...evaru chuluvinu odikan nokiyathano?

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

Fans show(4.30AM) book cheyithu @Kottarakara-Minerva

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Fans show(4.30AM) book cheyithu @Kottarakara-Minerva


Katta thanuppanu aliya ippo aa timiloke.....still  :Clap:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Coronation entha issue.....advance koduthathoke bakkiyulla theatres aano...evaru chuluvinu odikan nokiyathano?


Main Screen Kairali Aan ; Apsara Advance Koduthu ; Lavanmar Kuthi Thirupp Undakki Kaanum

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Fans show(4.30AM) book cheyithu @Kottarakara-Minerva


Xeon Undallo , Orumichano Kaanunath

----------


## KulFy

24 manikoor koodi

----------


## raamzcool

Calicutil First show ethra manikk aan..?????

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> Xeon Undallo , Orumichano Kaanunath


Xeon unde, avan ticket eduthayirunnu. Enikku 2u ticket venamayirunnu.

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> Katta thanuppanu aliya ippo aa timiloke.....still


Katta thanuppu thanne, evide aduthanu.

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

Fdfs list okke etto..??

----------


## Rocking Nisu

dubail il vikram varunnundallle 

pattiyal pokanam

----------


## Saathan

> Aenthayalum " ambala" chathanju chammathi paruvam akum,almost ayi "I" nte idayil kidannu... vishalnte ahankaaram ithode theerum... like prithvi raj got hits releasing same day with big M's in mollywood this guy also got 2 or 3 hits releasing same day with biggies like ajiths,vijay movies... ivide ajith thalayude movie maattii appozhanu changathiyude over confidence.. "aenthayalum thala paranjathu polae " over confidence odambukku aakathu vishaaal"...  TWIST - I negative to mixed wom and ambala good wom ayaal odukkatha twist aakum...


Aamabala kollam enkil chamadhi matti biryani kittum... Aii nte overflow pinne  Aii kandavarkku amabala alle ullu kaanan... Tamil audience oru padathil nirthathilla... So padam kollam enkil hit thanne akum...

----------


## kallan pavithran

> Fans show(4.30AM) book cheyithu @Kottarakara-Minerva


first local review in fk ayikotte

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Theatrekar Swabhavam Kaanichu Thudangi 
> 
> Coronationu Padam Kodukkilla Enn


Apsarakkaaar Undallooo... Appol Pinne Parayandallooo... Udaippu Thanneee...

----------


## jeeva

adutha godown stund from shanker movie..eniku hope kuravanu enghilum hypeinu oru kuravumillathathinal fd thanne kanum...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Apsarakkaaar Undallooo... Appol Pinne Parayandallooo... Udaippu Thanneee...


1st Week Ennalum Record Idum , Coro Koodi Undenkil Heavy Aayene

----------


## Saathan

14th nu book cheythu  :Good:

----------


## KulFy

First Tamil Movie Thread to Reach 14,000 Posts Before Release
I creating records in FK before release itself  :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Calicutil First show ethra manikk aan..?????


8 AM  :Yes3:

----------


## Naradhan

> *vikram enthaa ee parathunne*   @Naradhan


Thalachorundo ennu nokkuvaayirikkum ... but avalude parathal athra nishkalankam alla ...  :No:

----------


## Rachu

> *'I' rules Kerala market*
> 
> The Malayalam movies are playing the waiting game, since Shankar's 'I' is all set to strom in 200+ screens for Pongal. The first one to back out from the race was, 'Mili', starring Amala Paul & Nivin Pauly, followed by, Prithvirajs 'Picket 43', and Mammottys 'Fisherman'.
> 
> All the above movie's are looking at a another date to releases the movie, and if, 'I' goes on to occupy the screens for till the end of this month, it will be really tough for these films to accommodate themselves.
> 
> Meanwhile, the black clouds over the release of I have been sorted out amicably, and the producer has assured a smooth release across the world in more than 5000 screens


eatha ee manja... :Brick wall:

----------


## ITV

> Aenthayalum " ambala" chathanju chammathi paruvam akum,almost ayi "I" nte idayil kidannu... vishalnte ahankaaram ithode theerum... like prithvi raj got hits releasing same day with big M's in mollywood this guy also got 2 or 3 hits releasing same day with biggies like ajiths,vijay movies... ivide ajith thalayude movie maattii appozhanu changathiyude over confidence.. "aenthayalum thala paranjathu polae " over confidence odambukku aakathu vishaaal"...  TWIST - I negative to mixed wom and ambala good wom ayaal odukkatha twist aakum...


Aambala collection edukkum, athu sure aanu

Endhiranu pattiyathu pole village and south areasil more technical items chilavaakilla like in major centres, avidokke Aambala will shine if I is more technical kind of movie

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## GangsteR

> First Tamil Movie Thread to Reach 14,000 Posts Before Release
> I creating records in FK before release itself


gud mrng macha...Title......

----------


## GangsteR

> 


3 varshatae kaattirippu nalae avasanikunnu  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 
#I - all overseas issues settled. Will release as
planned in UK, France, and other places. No more
problems.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ലോകമെങ്ങും "ഐ" ഉത്സവം കൊണ്ടാടാൻ
ഇനി അധികസമയമില്ല. പതിവ് പോലെ "ഫാക്റ്റ്സ്"ഉമാ
യി ഞാൻ വരേണ്ട സമയമായിരിക്കുന്നു
.
»» ഏറ്റവും കൂടുതൽ മുതൽമുടക്കിൽ സൃഷ്ടിച്ച ഇന്ത്യൻ
ചിത്രം (185 കോടി)
»» 2012 ജൂലൈ 15ഇന് തുടങ്ങിയ ഷൂട്ട് 2.8 വർഷം അഥവാ 974
ദിവസം നീണ്ടു
»» സ്പെഷ്യൽ എഫെക്റ്റും ബാക്ഗ്രൗണ്ട്
ആർട്ടും ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നത്
"വീറ്റ വർക്ക്ഷോപ്പ്" എന്ന കമ്പനിയാണ്. അതെ..
അവതാർ, ലോർഡ് ഓഫ് റിംഗ്സ്, ഹോബിറ്റ് , കിംഗ് കോങ്ങ്
ഒക്കെ അവരുടേതാണ്
»» 45 കിലോയോളം തടി കുറയ്ക്കുകയും പിന്നീട്
കൂട്ടുകയും ചെയ്തു
വിക്രം ഇതിനുവേണ്ടി.
അമിതശീതീകരണം നടത്തിയ കാരവാനിലുള്ളിൽ
കഴിഞ്ഞും ഭക്ഷണം അമിതമായി ക്രമീകരിച്ചും അദ്ദേഹം ഇത്
സാധ്യമാക്കി
»» ട്യൂബ് വഴിയാണ് ഈ സമയങ്ങളിൽ വിക്രം ഭക്ഷിച്ചത്.
അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ആരോഗ്യശ്രദ്ദയ്ക്ക്
മാത്രം സെറ്റിൽ
പ്രത്യേകം വൈദ്യസഹായം ഏർപ്പെടുത്തിയിരുന്നു
»» ബീസ്റ്റ് കഥാപാത്രത്തിന്
റെ മാത്രം മേക്കപ്പിന് 12 മണിക്കൂർ ചെലവിട്ടു
»» അസിൻ, ദീപിക പദുക്കോൺ, പ്രിയങ്ക ചോപ്ര
ഇവരായിരുന്നു നായികാസ്ഥാനത്ത് * ശങ്കറിന്റെ മനസിൽ
»»ഇവരാരും അല്ലാതെ സാമന്തക്ക് ആ ഞറുക്ക്
വീണെങ്കിലും ഡേറ്റ്
ഇല്ലാത്തതിനാൽ എമിയ്ക് ആ ഭാഗ്യം ഉണ്ടായി
»» സ്റ്റണ്ട് മാസ്റ്ററായി പീറ്റർ
ഹെയിനെ തീരുമാനിച്ചിരുന്നു
എങ്കിലും ബാഹുബലി എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിൽ
അദ്ദേഹം കമ്മിറ്റഡ് ആയിരുന്നു .
»» പിന്നീട് ശങ്കർ "യുൻ വു പിംഗ്" എന്ന സ്റ്റണ്ട്
മാസ്റ്ററെ കൊണ്ടുവന്നു. കിൽ
ബിൽ, കുങ്ങ്ഫു ഹസിൽ, മെട്രിക്സ് ഇവ
അദ്ദേഹം സ്റ്റണ്ട് ചെയ്ത ചിത്രങ്ങളാണ്
»» ലോകമെമ്പാടും 20,00 തിയറ്ററുകളിലാണ്* ഐ വരുന്നത്
»» തമിഴ്, തെലുങ്ക്, ഹിന്ദി, ഇംഗ്ലീഷ്,
ചൈനീസ് എന്നിങ്ങനെ 5 ഭാഷകളിൽ
ഒരേസമയം പുറത്തിറങ്ങുന്നു
»» 20കോടി രൂപയ്ക്ക് ജയ റ്റിവി സാറ്റലൈറ്റ്
അവകാശം സ്വന്തമാക്കിയിരുന്നു
»» വെറും12 മണിക്കൂർ കൊണ്ട് 1 മില്യൺ
വ്യൂസ് നേടിയ ആദ്യ ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമാ ടീസർ ഐ
യുടേതാണ്
»» എ ആർ റഹ്മാൻ ഈണമിട്ട ഗാനങ്ങൾ ഹിറ്റ് ചാർട്ട് കാണാൻ
അധികസമയം വേണ്ടിവന്നില്ല.
അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ സ്ലോ പൊയ്സൺ സ്റ്റൈൽ
വീണ്ടും ആവർത്തിച്ചു

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KulFy

> gud mrng macha...Title......


varum varum

----------


## KulFy

◆ I (ഐ) @ Jan 14th◆ All Set To Attain The Upshot For 3 Year HardWork!!! @GangsteR

----------


## Daniel John

nale nale  :Giveup:

----------


## Gopikrishnan

pandaram booking ithuvare thudangitila..  :Doh: 

innu classil engane irikumenu alochika njan...motham I ayirikum manassil..

----------


## anupkerb1

> pandaram booking ithuvare thudangitila.. 
> 
> innu classil engane irikumenu alochika njan...motham I ayirikum manassil..


where ????

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@GangsteR Fdfs list poratte

----------


## anupkerb1

> Aambala collection edukkum, athu sure aanu
> 
> Endhiranu pattiyathu pole village and south areasil more technical items chilavaakilla like in major centres, avidokke Aambala will shine if I is more technical kind of movie


Ambalaa Katta + wom ,AI kattaa -ve wom vanal chilapol ...alathee noo rakshaaaaa . . .  avide endhu chilavakum endhu chilavikilaa enuu swayam angu terumanichal mathiyoo...keralathl polum tangaludee pratheshaa thettunu...apozhanuu TN karyam .. :Giveup:  COUSINS  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## Laleattan

will miss premire show :(

----------


## anupkerb1

300 screen undakoo ?
casnova,KNC & chila tamil movies cheytha polee Multi oroo show oroo screen ayii koti 300 adupikam

----------


## sherlock holmess

ITV  :Laughing: 
ee post vishal kandal angerku valla attack um varum

----------


## SAM369

Shankar's #I All Versions South Release on Jan 14th. Rest of India on 15th. Overseas with Jan 13/14/15 Premier's rele depending on country.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 


Chiyan :Yahoo: ....

----------


## SAM369

ITV Jokes..  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## SAM369

> ITV 
> ee post vishal kandal angerku valla attack um varum


 :Laughing:  Aambalakkayi Maathram Wait cheyyunna south areas :Band:

----------


## SAM369



----------


## Gopikrishnan

> where ????


manipal&manglore...  :Sad:

----------


## K K R

Nannavane..bhagavane :praying: ..Paavam vikram kashtapettathinte phalam kittane  :Pray:  ..

----------


## anupkerb1

> Aambalakkayi Maathram Wait cheyyunna south areas


Inale open cheythaa Mayajal booking matram nokiyal mathiii AMBALA opening .. 100 divasathee booking polee undd . :Hoennekollu: .avidem evidem ...couples 1st prefernce AMBALA ayirikum ... :Icecream:  :Safe:  :Safe:

----------


## K K R



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#I Movie runtime : 1st half - 1hr 35 mins 2nd half - 1
hr 33 mins. Total - 03:09:11

----------


## K K R

> 



 :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR

nalae second showku padmanaphayil reserve cheythu.. ratri tanuppathu kandittu enganae veettil pokumo aavo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## K K R

Ee padathinu immathiri heavy expectations ulla kaaranam oru +ve WOM veraan chance valare kuravaanu..Kollam kuzhappamilla..prateekshicha atre vannilla..ennulla wom kittiyal thanne bhagyam..Koora WOM vannalum padam hit enkilum aavum ennaanu prateeksha..Vikram  :Pray:

----------


## GangsteR

FD List..

1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash

2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas

3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas

3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM

4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali

5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR

6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas

7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree

8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara

9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland

10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga

11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree

12. Viru -Trivandrum

13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR

14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha

15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya

16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New

17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva

18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland

19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam

20. Manoj -Trivandrum

21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
22.  House MD- chennai -Luxe
23. avd -Trivandrum NEW
Update .......

 @Mayavi 369

----------


## GangsteR

> Ee padathinu immathiri heavy expectations ulla kaaranam oru +ve WOM veraan chance valare kuravaanu..Kollam kuzhappamilla..prateekshicha atre vannilla..ennulla wom kittiyal thanne bhagyam..Koora WOM vannalum padam hit enkilum aavum ennaanu prateeksha..Vikram


nalae pokunnundo?

----------


## kunjumon

> nalae second showku padmanaphayil reserve cheythu.. ratri tanuppathu kandittu enganae veettil pokumo aavo


mikkavaarum athiravile 5:30kaavum njan kaanane.... athilum valiya thanuppathu engane theatre ethuvo entho ...

----------


## GangsteR

> mikkavaarum athiravile 5:30kaavum njan kaanane.... athilum valiya thanuppathu engane theatre ethuvo entho ...


Padam kazhiyumbol 12.30 kazhiyillae... tanuppu same aayieikkum...machan fdfs aano?

----------


## kunjumon

> Padam kazhiyumbol 12.30 kazhiyillae... tanuppu same aayieikkum...machan fdfs aano?


athe......

----------


## Manoj

> Ee padathinu immathiri heavy expectations ulla kaaranam oru +ve WOM veraan chance valare kuravaanu..Kollam kuzhappamilla..prateekshicha atre vannilla..ennulla wom kittiyal thanne bhagyam..Koora WOM vannalum padam hit enkilum aavum ennaanu prateeksha..Vikram


Oro Shankar padam varumbozhum ithu poleyanu, pakshe ellaam marikadannu padam vamban vijayam aakum, athu Shankar nu maathram saadhikunna onnaanu, I enna movie um athu pole thanneyakum...

----------


## GangsteR

> mikkavaarum athiravile 5:30kaavum njan kaanane.... athilum valiya thanuppathu engane theatre ethuvo entho ...


Anjali aano

----------


## Manoj

> Anjali aano


Mikkavarum, vaikittu parayaam...

----------


## FK Raja

> mikkavaarum athiravile 5:30kaavum njan kaanane.... athilum valiya thanuppathu engane theatre ethuvo entho ...


Njan nattuchakka pokunney . B|

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

Njaan Ekm Pvr  :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## xeon

> FD List..
> 
> 1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
> 
> 2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
> 
> 3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
> 
> 3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
> ...


njanundedo  :Kettoda:

----------


## KulFy

> njanundedo


Entha undathu

----------


## xeon

> enthuvaade ithu


aa jeans oori pokunnathokke cinema yil undo?

----------


## GangsteR

FD List..
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva
18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland
19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam Anand
20. Manoj -Trivandrum
21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
22. House MD- chennai -Luxe
23. avd -Trivandrum NEW
24. xeon - Kottarakkara Minerva
25. kunjumon - Trivandrum Anjali
26.FK Raja -Trivandrum
27. Aattiprackel Jimmy- Ernakulam PVR
28. yathra -Calicut Apsara
29. loudspeaker -Ajial cinescape fahaheel kuwait...

Update .....

----------


## GangsteR

First day pokunnavar plz update with Theatre...

----------


## xeon

> Entha undathu


KAPPA MEEN CURRY.. nETHOLI .. NJANDU ..

----------


## anupkerb1

> KAPPA MEEN CURRY.. nETHOLI .. NJANDU ..


Bai jeevikan vendi anoo fud kazhikunathu ,athoo food kazhikan vendii jevikunathanooo :Ahupinne:

----------


## xeon

> Bai jeevikan vendi anoo fud kazhikunathu ,athoo food kazhikan vendii jevikunathanooo


kollam thirumullavaram ariyuo?

----------


## RED DEVIL

> First day pokunnavar plz update with Theatre...


ktm anand.....

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 53m
UK ticket bookings for #I are selling out at rapid
speed. More shows are being added where possible.
Will be watching the movie tonight.
View details ·
Ajay @ uktamilbo 55m
#I - UK release is now biggest for any Tamil movie.
Please support the movie by only watching in
cinemas.

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 
#I - UK ticket bookings now fully open at all
locations. Releasing in a gigantic 80+ locations. New
record. More locations may be added too.

----------


## RED DEVIL

> kollam thirumullavaram ariyuo?


enik ariyam...ah temple oke ula also beach um...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> enik ariyam...ah temple oke ula also beach um...


ur place evida?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ikka

Booked in Angamali Carnival, 9AM Show!!!

 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Booked in Angamali Carnival, 9AM Show!!!


ANgamaly book cheythirunekil D cinemas cheyarnileee..athalee kurachu kodi nalathuu

----------


## xeon

Kottarakara minerva okke 6 shows.. almost all records will be broken 

RESERVATION CROWD BOOKING............SHOWS 4AM,7.30AM(FANS SHOW)11AM,2.30PM,6PM,9.30PM

 :Band:

----------


## Rayaan

Booked for 10.30 am show @ Pan cinemas eklm

----------


## JJK

Ennale kidakkan neram pvr booking open ayilla, ravile eneetapol front ile 2-3 seat micham... Ni8 9.00 show book cheydu.. Ettavum front il...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

South Indiayil record opening sure ayi  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## JJK

> Njaan Ekm Pvr


Ead show???

----------


## sali

Full theater list kittiyo ?

----------


## arjunan

Muvatpuza cine point 6 shows undu. Issacs and maria 4 shows each. Total 14 shows kaanum.  thodupuzha 12 shows undu.

----------


## GangsteR

I to release in Pakistan
Jan 13, 2015
I the Vikram starrer directed by Shankar is all set to release
on the 14 th of January in India and overseas with
astronomic expectations. The film has quite a few
distinctions and now the icing on the cake appears to be its
release in Lahore, Pakistan.
Sources aver that the Hindi version of I will be released in
Lahore on the 14 th of January .
Although Hindi films do get released in the neighboring
nation, this is the first time a Hindi version of a Tamil film is
getting released there. This sure augurs well for our Tamil
film industry and the release of I is likely to throw spot light
on Kollywood and its work in the Islamic nation.
I produced by Aascar films has Amy Jackson as Vikram’s
heroine with Santhanam and Upen Patel playing key roles
with A R Rahman as music director and P C Sreeram as
cinematographer.
Wishing the team of I to reap more laurels and accolades!

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Ladio mathramalle visuals purathu varatha song?

----------


## Kashinathan

> Ladio mathramalle visuals purathu varatha song?


baaki ellam vanno?

----------


## yathra

Clt apsara special show und 6.30 am ticket kitty    :Band:  :Band: @mayavi 369 ticket edukkano

----------


## GangsteR

> Ladio mathramalle visuals purathu varatha song?


Aila aila vannillallo

----------


## GangsteR

FD List..
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva
18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland
19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam Anand
20. Manoj -Trivandrum
21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
22. House MD- chennai -Luxe
23. avd -Trivandrum NEW
24. xeon - Kottarakkara Minerva
25. kunjumon - Trivandrum Anjali
26.FK Raja -Trivandrum
27. Aattiprackel Jimmy- Ernakulam PVR
28. yathra -Calicut Apsara
29. loudspeaker -Ajial cinescape fahaheel kuwait...
Update .....

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 22m
Shankar - Vikram's #I opening tomorrow in a record
52 screens in Chennai city alone. Phenomenal
advance booking 4 the big Pongal weekend!

----------


## Hail

uae release ennaanu???

----------


## xeon

> Aila aila vannillallo


Aila kurachu vannu

----------


## frincekjoseph

Kerala Theater list vanno?

----------


## kandahassan

kandoorkonam first day gross estimation  from kerala - 3.5 crore to 4 .10 crore  :Yes3:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

keralthil...........1st day ........record urppicho?    anyaya booking aanallo ekm okke.

ekm  multies ulpede...........60 shows undavum ennu thonnunnu first day.............so ekm recordum ethandu urappanu.

----------


## KRRISH2255

U/A Aaya Kondu TNil Record Share Doubt Aanu... 30% Tax...  :Moodoff:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> keralthil...........1st day ........record urppicho?    anyaya booking aanallo ekm okke.
> 
> ekm  multies ulpede...........60 shows undavum ennu thonnunnu first day.............so ekm recordum ethandu urappanu.


EKM Maathram Allaa All Kerala Record Aavaan Thanne Aanu Chance... And WW Record For Tamil Movie...

----------


## arjunan

> keralthil...........1st day ........record urppicho?    anyaya booking aanallo ekm okke.
> 
> ekm  multies ulpede...........60 shows undavum ennu thonnunnu first day.............so ekm recordum ethandu urappanu.


Chalakudy d cinemas okke 13 shows undallo.  ellayidathum record.

----------


## wayanadan

> eatha ee manja...


*manjayalla     indiaglitz*  :Ahupinne:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Aila aila vannillallo


Aila aila shots trailerlum making video lum oke undu...pinne innale cheriya promo vannennu parayunna kettu njan nokiyila.......Ladio aanallo eettavum last shoot cheythathu...athinte onnum vannitila

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> EKM Maathram Allaa All Kerala Record Aavaan Thanne Aanu Chance... And WW Record For Tamil Movie...


kaalam poya pokku nokkiye...........anyayam thanne......PK  keralthil kidu vijayam aanallo..........aaranu padam eduthirikkunnathu............lottery adichu kanum....................super duper hit in kerala.

ithum koluthiyaal   oru onnonnara koluthu aavum.

----------


## kandahassan

> U/A Aaya Kondu TNil Record Share Doubt Aanu... 30% Tax...


tamil vesion u certificate aanu kittiyathu bakki languages ellam u / a  :Yes3:

----------


## Mayavi 369

FDFS Frm CLT Apsara @ 6.30 AM With @POKIRI & @yathra  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

> Thalachorundo ennu nokkuvaayirikkum ... but avalude parathal athra nishkalankam alla ...


*kalankitha manasodeyulla parathal aano ?/*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Chalakudy d cinemas okke 13 shows undallo.  ellayidathum record.


ekm multies nalathe ticket okke ippo thanne almost full aanu........athum............multies..........40+ show undayittu.    koluthiyaal ivane pidichaa kittilla..............1 week sakala recordum thiruthum.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> FD List..
> 
> 1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
> 
> 2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
> 
> 3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
> 
> 3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
> ...


Ente Per Ille ; Daily FDFS Enn Paranj Ivide Band Adichittum  :Eek:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> FDFS Frm CLT Apsara @ 6.30 AM With @POKIRI & @yathra


idakku idakku update tharuka...........krithyamaya review tharuka............ennitu venam enikku povaan.

----------


## KRRISH2255

P VR 15 Showsum Almost Full Aanu... Cinemax 10 Showsum...  :Ho:

----------


## GangsteR

FD List..
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva
18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland
19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam Anand
20. Manoj -Trivandrum
21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
22. House MD- chennai -Luxe
23. avd -Trivandrum NEW
24. xeon - Kottarakkara Minerva
25. kunjumon - Trivandrum Anjali
26.FK Raja -Trivandrum
27. Aattiprackel Jimmy- Ernakulam PVR
28. yathra -Calicut Apsara
29. loudspeaker -Ajial cinescape fahaheel kuwait...
30. Mayavi 369 - Calicut Apsara
Update .....

----------


## kandahassan

> kaalam poya pokku nokkiye...........anyayam thanne......PK  keralthil kidu vijayam aanallo..........aaranu padam eduthirikkunnathu............lottery adichu kanum....................super duper hit in kerala.
> 
> ithum koluthiyaal   oru onnonnara koluthu aavum.


Malayalam industry down to down aayi kondirikkunnu .... 2-3 week I keralathil tsunami aayirikkum ....athu kazhinjal ajith vannu kerum...
pinne feb tamil , telugu dubbed movies okke varunund....pinne kamal , surya , bahubaali ellam varunund......keralathil theaters um multiplexum 
koodiyathukondu maathram kaaryamilla nammude industry survive cheyyanam  :Yes3:

----------


## Hail

> EKM Maathram Allaa All Kerala Record Aavaan Thanne Aanu Chance... And WW Record For Tamil Movie...


uae release ennanennu ariyumo?

----------


## kandahassan

> P VR 15 Showsum Almost Full Aanu... Cinemax 10 Showsum...


what about gold souk q cinems ...avar start cheythille ?????

----------


## KRRISH2255

> tamil vesion u certificate aanu kittiyathu bakki languages ellam u / a


Bookingil Ok Tamil U/A Ennanalloooo...  :Thinking:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> uae release ennanennu ariyumo?


15th Aanennaa Kettathu... Am Not Sure...

----------


## Hail

> 15th Aanennaa Kettathu... Am Not Sure...


humm thursday aanallo films maarunathu

----------


## GangsteR

> Ente Per Ille ; Daily FDFS Enn Paranj Ivide Band Adichittum


njan ninnodu daily chotichittu nee reply tannillallo  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> what about gold souk q cinems ...avar start cheythille ?????


Gold Souk Open Aayittillaaaa... PVR 15 Cinemax 10 Pan Cinemas 8... Ithaaru Eppol Ullathu...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> idakku idakku update tharuka...........krithyamaya review tharuka............ennitu venam enikku povaan.


Report onnum kelkathe poykoode bhai....ningal kodukunna cash ethrayayalum athinte moolyam padathilundavum....minimum guarantee  :Coolthumb:

----------


## GangsteR

FD List..
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha/Nedumangad -Surya
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva
18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland
19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam Anand
20. Manoj -Trivandrum
21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
22. House MD- chennai -Luxe
23. avd -Trivandrum NEW
24. xeon - Kottarakkara Minerva
25. kunjumon - Trivandrum Anjali
26.FK Raja -Trivandrum
27. Aattiprackel Jimmy- Ernakulam PVR
28. yathra -Calicut Apsara
29. loudspeaker -Ajial cinescape fahaheel kuwait...
30. Mayavi 369 - Calicut Apsara
Update .....

----------


## kandahassan

*Shankar’s ‘I’ movie to release in Pakistan on Jan 14th*


Ace director Shankar’s ‘I’ movie is slated for the release on January 14th worldwide in Tamil, Telugu and Hindi versions. ‘I’ movie will be released in Lahore, Pakistan.

Sources say that the Hindi version of ‘I’ will be released in Lahore on January 14th. Although Hindi films releases in the neighbouring nation, this is the first time a Hindi version of a Tamil film is getting released there.

The movie marks most expensive and one of the most awaited film ever in Kollywood. Ai stars Vikram and Amy Jackson in lead roles. AR Rahman composed the music.

Hope ‘I’ movie rewrites the history of Tamil cinema at the box office…

----------


## kandahassan

first tamil movie to release in pakstan  :Band:  :Band: 

mohanlaalinum ippol pakistanil athyavashyam market und ......lalettanum onnu pareeshikkavunnathannu  :Yahoo:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Tamil print aano pakisthanil? Enthu undakan aanu avide aarku tamil ariyum?

----------


## kandahassan

> Tamil print aano pakisthanil? Enthu undakan aanu avide aarku tamil ariyum?


 :Nono:  hindi version aanu  :Yes3:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> hindi version aanu


Appo pinne engana first tamil film releasing in pakisthan ennu parayunne ?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Malayalam industry down to down aayi kondirikkunnu .... 2-3 week I keralathil tsunami aayirikkum ....athu kazhinjal ajith vannu kerum...
> pinne feb tamil , telugu dubbed movies okke varunund....pinne kamal , surya , bahubaali ellam varunund......keralathil theaters um multiplexum 
> koodiyathukondu maathram kaaryamilla nammude industry survive cheyyanam


oru paridhi vare ningal sari aanu............

ippo 10 cr share okke keralthil ninnu edukkavunna oru sthithi undayittundu...................20 cr  business okke nalla hype filminu kittavunnthe ullu.................

athinaal thanne...........varsahthil 1 movie enkilum 15 cr+ budgetil    qualitityodu koode irakkavunnathe ullu.........koluthiyaal nalla profit undakkam.   pakshe athinu aarum angine dhayryapedunnilla.  gokulam gopalan allenkil valiya production houses  pole ullavar okke production rangathu varanam.

small films irakki.........satelight & rights kondu  labham undakkunna oru reethiyil aanu ippozhathe malayalam industry nila nilkkunnathu.............allenkil yathoru qualityum illatha padathinu tharathinte peru vachu aale kettaam enna labelil padachu vidunna bramanda padam ennu parayipikkunna koora sadhangalum.   athokke nalla reethiyil pottunnum undu.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> first tamil movie to release in pakstan 
> 
> *mohanlaalinum ippol pakistanil athyavashyam market und* ......lalettanum onnu pareeshikkavunnathannu


enthu porotta , beef  market aano?

----------


## kandahassan

> oru paridhi vare ningal sari aanu............
> 
> ippo 10 cr share okke keralthil ninnu edukkavunna oru sthithi undayittundu...................20 cr  business okke nalla hype filminu kittavunnthe ullu.................
> 
> athinaal thanne...........varsahthil 1 movie enkilum 15 cr+ budgetil    qualitityodu koode irakkavunnathe ullu.........koluthiyaal nalla profit undakkam.   pakshe athinu aarum angine dhayryapedunnilla.  gokulam gopalan allenkil valiya production houses  pole ullavar okke production rangathu varanam.
> 
> small films irakki.........satelight & rights kondu  labham undakkunna oru reethiyil aanu ippozhathe malayalam industry nila nilkkunnathu.............allenkil yathoru qualityum illatha padathinu tharathinte peru vachu aale kettaam enna labelil padachu vidunna bramanda padam ennu parayipikkunna koora sadhangalum.   athokke nalla reethiyil pottunnum undu.


super thaarangal varshathil 2 padam cheythal mathi ......10-15 crore production cost + promotion cost with worldwide release ......also release inu 3 week munne theatersil
promos / trailers release cheyyanam.....ipozhathe sthithi vachu release inte thalennu polum ivanmar trailer release cheyilla....last year 250 -275 kodiyaanu nashtam......

----------


## san

> U/A Aaya Kondu TNil Record Share Doubt Aanu... 30% Tax...


Aaraa ithinte producer..mikkavaarum ithode pani theerum..

Distributors ini rajiniye vittu shankerintem producerdem pinnaale aayirikkum

----------


## KRRISH2255

Chennai SPI Cinemas 310 Shows Out Of 320 Sold Out For 5 Days...  :cheers:

----------


## frankthrissur

Got Ticket for I at Thrissur sree at 5.30 AM

----------


## kandahassan

> enthu porotta , beef  market aano?


annante page avanmaar hackiyille  :Laughing:  ....annan fans avarude pageyum hackiyille  :Laughing: 

lt colonel hacker mohanlal padam ennokke paranju release cheythal Taliban , al quaida teamz okke fdfs kerum  :Band:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Aaraa ithinte producer..mikkavaarum ithode pani theerum..
> 
> Distributors ini rajiniye vittu shankerintem producerdem pinnaale aayirikkum


Oscar Ravichandhran... APyil 40Cr Aanu Rights Poyathu... Highest Than Robo Share In AP...

----------


## Nithz

VIKRAM IS NOT A HUMAN BEING !






Art director Muthuraj talks about his strokes for 'I' and much more. The ideal man who can talk about the movie and the team. How did he manage a crew of over 200 people in the art department and what sort of a research went into the making of the songs? He also shares his love for cinema and respect for Vikram, Shankar and PC Sreeram.



You look like a baddie in a Sundar C film? Will you take up acting sometime? 

Opportunities came my way (laughs) but I didn't go for it. Let's stick to what we are good at.

Over 40 films and 150 commercials - is it because you are extremely good with what you do or is it because you love your work? 

I think I don't belong to the first category, but the latter is true. I just love working. I am ready to be immersed into my sets all day long. I don't mind getting exposed to the dust from the work I do. I want to mark areas, erect sets, give touch ups and get briefed by the directors.

You are the first recognized assistant of Sabu Cyril. How did that happen? 


Firstly, I have to be ever grateful to my drawing master Padmarajan sir. If not for him, I never would have had the inclination for this art form. It was he, who recognized the talent in me and converted me into a professional. It was his personal advice that took me to the Government Arts College. When I used to show him the final drawing, he used to ask me for the corrections I would do by myself before the submission. I have never seen him angry or raise his voice. The way he taught me is what I'm today. Even now, I love the process involved, more than the final output. 

Sabu sir used to visit my college and have a look at our work. He somehow liked mine and took me as an assistant. When I was imagining film based art work to be sophisticated and organized, the actual world was completely different. An art director has to be a painter, sculptor, carpenter and an efficient manager extracting work from his team. We have to be extremely patient and also have the spatial knowledge to predict and forecast. 

Sabu sir is my second guru. I learnt what it takes to be an art director and how it can be an insult if somebody appreciated your work. Miniature designing became my favorite because of him. From him, I learnt the intricacies and the specifications. He used to experiment with all the technical advancements and tweak them to our needs and comforts. His strain for perfection and eye for detail can surprise you. He will so meticulously work for all those tiny, little things and I have even felt weird at times. The work he spent time on sometimes might not even be visible on frame, but when you watch the movie, you will know why he is Sabu Cyril. All my insights on art direction are what I experienced with him

I would sight an example. When Mohanlal had to play an obese character, others might have thought of stuffing him, Sabu sir chose to fill him up with plastic bags and water packets. So even when the character laughs, there will be a shake throughout his body and it looked so real. All these minute details fascinated me. His ability to go in depth and crack the reality is what I love about him and his work. I am still trying to do half of what he has already done.

I and you? 

After Nanban, when Shankar sir told me about 'I', excitement is what I felt. 'I' is not a movie; it is an ambitious vision; it is a bold attempt. For an art director, you can't ask for a better script to exploit your lifelong learning. From the slum areas of Chennai to China's grandeur, 'I' has everything for an art director. The number of genres involved in this movie can make an art director run for his knowledge. From hi-tech ad agencies to mythology to action portions to what not.. Shankar is always clear about what he wants and what he doesn't want also. For songs, there will be special discussions and pre-production work. There is not a single frame in the film without the art work. With all the get-ups and the set-work, only very few portions in China were shot outdoor. Most of the film was either shot inside studios or in a created set. We couldn't afford to expose Vikram to the real locations considering his condition, make-up and we were trying to retain the secrecy of his role until promotions started. 

Even a passing shot of a vehicle or crowd was done under controlled environments. If the character is walking across a temple, even that is a set. One thing Shankar was sure about was, what we are doing is totally new and cannot be done for a while. While working, I could witness the tireless efforts of Vikram, Shankar and PC sir. I knew that all the sleepless nights and continuous work are for an international product that is going to bring about a charm and much respect. 'I' is an incredible movie. I am as restless as the audience to see the final product.

The art department was the largest of all. Set works started much before the shoot went on floors. We were a team of over 200 people. All credits go to my assistants and every individual member of the art team. In other movies, I might go mark the points to make the sets, be there to supervise and give final touch ups. But for 'I', I lived at the sets. Every time before Shankar said Action, days of our work would have gone into it. Post 'I', people might call me for any type of film and not just restrict me to a specific genre. 


Explain the love between you and PC Sreeram

There were days when I used to go watch Idhayathai Thirudadhe every morning. When PC sir's name came on screen, I used to get on the chair and shout my lungs out. I'm the biggest fan of his work. He is the only camera man who can light up for not just the artists on screen, but also the setting, the background, the dialogues and even the emotions involved. He is a magician. My very ordinary sets have gone to a whole new level after his Midas touch. His understanding about the craft is amazing. I never imagined I would get a chance to work with him. When Shankar sir told him, I'm the art-director, he couldn't believe. With all my villainous looks, he always had the doubts. Over time, we became friends.

From the sketches I work, he would grab an understanding and light up. When the shot is ready, I will be surprised to see the resemblance in my sketch with what is seen in the monitor. He would come to me and ask, 'Muthu? Frame looks like your sketch'. As usual, I will be stunned and blank.

The maximum, the art team and you, had to go for 'I'? 

I was more into the conceptualization. My assistants are everything. For close to three years, they have given their lives. Be it the sleep or timely food or some rest, everything was compromised. With the same team, I could have built a series of houses with the time and energy spent. Carpenters, painters, sculptors, moulders and people to exclusively move things around were hand-picked and recruited. There is a transition in Vikram's looks. We had to work based on his changing physique. There were times when we had to do really big sets in 10 days and move onto another. 


Shankar and his songs are inseparables. Anything on that? 

Every song in 'I' has a template and a pattern. Even the song shot in the picturesque locations of China had some art work. If we needed some flowers for the foreground, we had to run kilometers away, bring the same type of flower and have it arranged. Mersalaayitten has got the local Chennai connect. Maximum time was spent on ageing the sets and getting them close to reality. With lots of graphics involved, the art department had to work hand in hand with Weta. Most of them came from Hollywood. They were shocked to see the way we work. Some massive sets just had a stick supporting them. They couldn't believe the work we did with so much of constraints and limitations. 

The Aila Aila song has a series of advertisements in it. We have shown eloquent settings existing in this world. We have pulled off a lemon like pool. The swimming pool will resemble like the slice of a pool. For all the Shankar songs you've ever seen, the work in 'I' is something that even he's not done till date. 

The beast song is almost a film on its own terms. The make-up, the special props for the dancers, the throne on which Vikram sits and the special creatures we've created for the song are all a result of yearlong research. The song started off with the beauty and the beast concept, but later we added so much of progressive inputs. The sketches were constantly re-worked to get a final draft. Huge sculptures were handmade for the song. It's a literal statue like creation. Not just a 2D board!      

You can make another big-budgeted film from just the songs we've shot for 'I'. Rahman's magical tunes have been matched with some breath-taking visuals and performances.

Anything about Vikram? 

He is not a human being. He is a gift from God.  Will any other artist go to this extent to justify a role? Dedication and Vikram are synonymous. He has almost pledged his life for 'I'. Nobody can reprise or even attempt what he has done for I. It was soul-stirring to see the pain he had to go through. If we sympathized, he would feel odd about it. I have personally seen all that he went through. He is the epitome of willpower and commitment. From a beastly body builder to a hunchback, Vikram looks convincingly real. His body obeys him. For more than 4 years, I have been trying to reduce my weight but in vain. He completely changes himself into somebody. The character transformation he went through is probably the first of its kind you'll witness. 

From over 90 kgs, he went to the 40s in just a month. How can somebody do that? For the hunchback role, he had to reduce so much of weight in order to deal with the heavy make-up. We had a small AC box for him to sit inside. During the shoots, before the shot got ready, we used to take him around, in the box, which had a wheel attached to it. 

When he came out of the box while the shot was ready and if somebody was working on the sets, the very sound of a hammer on a nail would send unbearable pain to his body. He was so feeble and weak. A mere look at him can terrify us. There were times when we had to repeatedly call him; the complete starving had dampened his senses. Who will do all this? Can somebody go to this extent? Vikram is a phenomenal artist. Your accolades and even the awards can't suffice the effort he's taken to give life to Shankar's dream.  

We thought you would go on a break post 'I'

Yes, with Shankar's assistant this time! Working with Chimbudevan is like working with another art-director. Puli is a fantasy film. We are not following any creative pattern as such. It is also quite big in terms of the sets. We have created our own world to suit the script. Songs and talkie portions are the highlights. 

Rapid fire !!! 

1. You might have worked really hard for it, but we are not going to notice it in 'I'? 

 All the set work other than work for the songs

2. A frame without your work?   

  Censor certificate

3. Did you drool over Amy? 

She has the anatomy of a perfect model. 

4. Vijay?

   What happens to Vijay after the director says action?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> annante page avanmaar hackiyille  ....annan fans avarude pageyum hackiyille 
> 
> lt colonel hacker mohanlal padam ennokke paranju release cheythal Taliban , al quaida teamz okke fdfs kerum


athu kazhinju............suresh gopi padathinte climaxil irangi varunna pole...........theatrinu bomb ittu kathichu avar slow motionil irangi varum.

----------


## san

> Oscar Ravichandhran... APyil 40Cr Aanu Rights Poyathu... Highest Than Robo Share In AP...


Distributors nte kai pollum ennathu sure aayi appol..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Chennai SPI Cinemas 310 Shows Out Of 320 Sold Out For 5 Days...


ee annachikale kadathi vettan..............vere aarkkum kazhiyilla............cinema avarude rakthamanu.

----------


## kandahassan

malayalathil ennano entho ithupoloru hype movie vrunnathu  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Distributors nte kai pollum ennathu sure aayi appol..


APyil Tax Vishayamallaaa... TNil Aanu Preshnam... Exemption Kittillaaa... 
Naamude Naattile Pole Udaippu Tax Exemption Allaa TNil... Sherikkum Benefit Aanu For Distributors... 
But Tamil Version U Aanennum Parayunnu... But Bookingil Ok U/A Aanu...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ee annachikale kadathi vettan..............vere aarkkum kazhiyilla............cinema avarude rakthamanu.


Naale Muthal 5 Days TNil Holiday Aanu... Wom Nallathu Aayaal Onnum Nokkanda...  :cheers:

----------


## anupkerb1

*Chennai More Than 150 Shows SOLD OUT* :Band:

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## anupkerb1

> APyil Tax Vishayamallaaa... TNil Aanu Preshnam... Exemption Kittillaaa... 
> Naamude Naattile Pole Udaippu Tax Exemption Allaa TNil... Sherikkum Benefit Aanu For Distributors... 
> But Tamil Version U Aanennum Parayunnu... But Bookingil Ok U/A Aanu...


Tamil U kitti ... Tcr Jose Undoo ?

Sapna Matinee book cheythatundd... 

NAle kairali Sree SApna reservatn elam full ayiii ..Jose chodichapol chilapol release kanum ?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Distributors nte kai pollum ennathu sure aayi appol..


ithu pole vayil kollatha vilakku rate edukkum........ennittu athu kittiyhyillenkil............padam polinju ennu paranju parathunna kure ennam ippo undu.................

----------


## ACHOOTTY

first show evideyanu..............innu vaikeetu evideyenkilum undo..............

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Tamil U kitti ... Tcr Jose Undoo ?
> 
> Sapna Matinee book cheythatundd... 
> 
> NAle kairali Sree SApna reservatn elam full ayiii ..Jose chodichapol chilapol release kanum ?


Ravikrishna Koode Chilappol Kaanum Ennu Innale Paranju... 
Josente Kaaryam Confirm Allaa Enna Paranjathu...
Njan 6PM Show Aayrkkum... University Exam Undu...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Naale Muthal 5 Days TNil Holiday Aanu... Wom Nallathu Aayaal Onnum Nokkanda...


 :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ithu pole vayil kollatha vilakku rate edukkum........ennittu athu kittiyhyillenkil............padam polinju ennu paranju parathunna kure ennam ippo undu.................


Athu Valare Sheriyaa... Endhiran Athrem Share Eduthu Ennum Paranju... Adutha Padathinum A Amountnu Rights Vaangum... 
Tamil Cinema Charithrathile Ettavum Vallya Randaamathe Panam Vaari Padam Aayttum Linga Disaster Aanu...  :Doh:

----------


## kandahassan

> first show evideyanu..............innu vaikeetu evideyenkilum undo..............


kerlathil first show attingal ganga & kaliyikkavila thameens - 4 am  :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

its confirmed krrish ....tamil version U kitti .....adya cencsoring u/a aayirunnu ...re censoringum u/a aayirunnu.....third censor delhil vachaarunnu..
paisa erinju kaanum enthayalum third censoring u certificate kitti  :Yes3:

----------


## Naradhan

> *kalankitha manasodeyulla parathal aano ?/*


Athe .. chelappo vaalundo ennu nokkuvaayirikum ..  :Ahupinne:

----------


## urumi

*Book cheytu @pan cinemas screen 1 2.20pm show* :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> its confirmed krrish ....tamil version U kitti .....adya cencsoring u/a aayirunnu ...re censoringum u/a aayirunnu.....third censor delhil vachaarunnu..
> paisa erinju kaanum enthayalum third censoring u certificate kitti


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

FD List..
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha/Nedumangad -Surya
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva
18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland
19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam Anand
20. Manoj -Trivandrum
21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
22. House MD- chennai -Luxe
23. avd -Trivandrum NEW
24. xeon - Kottarakkara Minerva
25. kunjumon - Trivandrum Anjali
26.FK Raja -Trivandrum
27. Aattiprackel Jimmy- Ernakulam PVR
28. yathra -Calicut Apsara
29. loudspeaker -Ajial cinescape fahaheel kuwait...
30. Mayavi 369 - Calicut Apsara
31. urumi - Ernakulam Pan cinemas
Update .....

----------


## Naradhan

> malayalathil ennano entho ithupoloru hype movie vrunnathu


Mammootty padangal varshavum pathirunoorennam iragunille.... ? Aa hype thanne pore .. ?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> its confirmed krrish ....tamil version U kitti .....adya cencsoring u/a aayirunnu ...re censoringum u/a aayirunnu.....third censor delhil vachaarunnu..
> paisa erinju kaanum enthayalum third censoring u certificate kitti


Booking U/A Kandappol Veendum Confused Aayi... U Kittiyenkil Thakarthu...  :cheers:

----------


## jumail pala

> FD List..
> 1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
> 2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
> 3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
> 3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
> 4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
> 5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
> 6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
> 7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
> ...


al ain -club cinema 1.30 pm fdfs

----------


## Gopikrishnan

karnataka statel padam release ile... manglore onum booking thudangitila

----------


## kandahassan

next year njan oru padathinu script ezhuthunund.....oru malaayaalaam paadam engane promotion cheythu irakkanam ennu ivde ullavanmaarkku njan
kaanichu kodukkum  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> karnataka statel padam release ile... manglore onum booking thudangitila


Banglore Ok Booking Undallooo... Open Aavanjittaavum...

----------


## kandahassan

> karnataka statel padam release ile... manglore onum booking thudangitila


bangloor okke thudangi ....but no of shows not up to kathi & linga  :Yes3:

----------


## anupkerb1

> next year njan oru padathinu script ezhuthunund.....oru malaayaalaam paadam engane promotion cheythu irakkanam ennu ivde ullavanmaarkku njan
> kaanichu kodukkum


U better ask Santhosh Pandit

----------


## GangsteR

FD List..
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha/
Nedumangad -Surya
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva
18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland
19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam Anand
20. Manoj -Trivandrum
21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
22. House MD- chennai -Luxe
23. avd -Trivandrum NEW
24. xeon - Kottarakkara Minerva
25. kunjumon - Trivandrum Anjali
26.FK Raja -Trivandrum
27. Aattiprackel Jimmy- Ernakulam PVR
28. yathra -Calicut Apsara
29. loudspeaker -Ajial cinescape fahaheel kuwait...
30. Mayavi 369 - Calicut Apsara
31. urumi - Ernakulam Pan cinemas
32. jumailpala- FD List..
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha/
Nedumangad -Surya
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva
18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland
19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam Anand
20. Manoj -Trivandrum
21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
22. House MD- chennai -Luxe
23. avd -Trivandrum NEW
24. xeon - Kottarakkara Minerva
25. kunjumon - Trivandrum Anjali
26.FK Raja -Trivandrum
27. Aattiprackel Jimmy- Ernakulam PVR
28. yathra -Calicut Apsara
29. loudspeaker -Ajial cinescape fahaheel kuwait...
30. Mayavi 369 - Calicut Apsara
31. urumi - Ernakulam Pan cinemas
32. jumailpala - UAR al ain -club cinema
33. POKIRI - Calicut - Apsara
Update .....

----------


## GangsteR

Fans show start from Nedumangad SreeSaraswathy on 8 am...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Hail

> al ain -club cinema 1.30 pm fdfs


uae release naale aano????

----------


## Bunny

> next year njan oru padathinu script ezhuthunund.....oru malaayaalaam paadam engane promotion cheythu irakkanam ennu ivde ullavanmaarkku njan
> kaanichu kodukkum


Time to leave this Planet :p:p

----------


## MALABARI

> uae release naale aano????


yes.booking started.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## anupkerb1

> 


25 :OMG Sign:

----------


## GangsteR

@Bunny n @MALABARI first day pokunnundo ?

----------


## kandahassan

> U better ask Santhosh Pandit


why u related me with snthosh pandit  :Angry: 

 story , screenplay , dialogue , lyrics -  ee 4 department maathrme njan kaikaryam cheyunullu....director puthiya aalanu ....
 mass padam aanu ketto ...enikku mass padathinodu thaalparyam illa but nammale pole puthumugangalkku oru thudakkam kittanam
enkil box office kulunganam ...so first padam puthiya mukham pole oru trend aayirikkum ennu karuthunnu  :Yes3:

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram’s heartfelt appeal to all film buffs
I is touted to create a history at the box office with its
release just a few hours away. With the film’s lead star,
Vikram, adamant on gaining and losing weight for the
different roles he plays in the film, it took director Shankar
more than two years to complete the project.
The star’s dedication and sense of perfection to get his roles
right were evident from the teaser and trailer released
earlier. Finally, the day of I ’s release is about to arrive and
Vikram has appealed to all film buffs to watch it at the
theatres instead of pirated DVDs. Starring Amy Jackson as
his lead pair, I has music by AR Rahman.

----------


## kandahassan

> Time to leave this Planet :p:p


adutha naattukaaran aayittu support cheyyathe kaliyakkunondaa  :Angry: 

do bheemane fk yilottu thirichu varan parayu  :Yes3:

----------


## Bunny

> @Bunny n @MALABARI first day pokunnundo ?


Saturday avum kanan :(

----------


## Bunny

> adutha naattukaaran aayittu support cheyyathe kaliyakkunondaa 
> 
> do bheemane fk yilottu thirichu varan parayu


Naadinu cheethaperu undakaruth..

Rajeev anchalintem rasool pookutidem nattukara nammal

----------


## san

> Banglore Ok Booking Undallooo... Open Aavanjittaavum...


Hindi and telugu release naaleyaano

----------


## MALABARI

> @Bunny n @MALABARI first day pokunnundo ?


friday..............

----------


## kandahassan

> Naadinu cheethaperu undakaruth..
> 
> Rajeev anchalintem rasool pookutidem nattukara nammal


raajeev anchal , rasool pookutty next kandahassan  :Band:

----------


## Bunny

> raajeev anchal , rasool pookutty next kandahassan


 :Namichu:   :Eek:

----------


## ghostrider999

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## POKIRI

> FDFS Frm CLT Apsara @ 6.30 AM With @POKIRI & @yathra


 :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*25 shows *  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

FD List..
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha/
Nedumangad -Surya
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva
18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland
19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam Anand
20. Manoj -Trivandrum
21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
22. House MD- chennai -Luxe
23. avd -Trivandrum NEW
24. xeon - Kottarakkara Minerva
25. kunjumon - Trivandrum Anjali
26.FK Raja -Trivandrum
27. Aattiprackel Jimmy- Ernakulam PVR
28. yathra -Calicut Apsara
29. loudspeaker -Ajial cinescape fahaheel kuwait...
30. Mayavi 369 - Calicut Apsara
31. urumi - Ernakulam Pan cinemas
32. jumailpala- FD List..
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha/
Nedumangad -Surya
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva
18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland
19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam Anand
20. Manoj -Trivandrum
21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
22. House MD- chennai -Luxe
23. avd -Trivandrum NEW
24. xeon - Kottarakkara Minerva
25. kunjumon - Trivandrum Anjali
26.FK Raja -Trivandrum
27. Aattiprackel Jimmy- Ernakulam PVR
28. yathra -Calicut Apsara
29. loudspeaker -Ajial cinescape fahaheel kuwait...
30. Mayavi 369 - Calicut Apsara
31. urumi - Ernakulam Pan cinemas
32. jumailpala - UAR al ain -club cinema
33. POKIRI - Calicut - Apsara
Update .....

----------


## anupkerb1

> why u related me with snthosh pandit 
> 
>  story , screenplay , dialogue , lyrics -  ee 4 department maathrme njan kaikaryam cheyunullu....director puthiya aalanu ....
>  mass padam aanu ketto ...enikku mass padathinodu thaalparyam illa but nammale pole puthumugangalkku oru thudakkam kittanam
> enkil box office kulunganam ...so first padam puthiya mukham pole oru trend aayirikkum ennu karuthunnu


Njan story direction acting onumm alaa parajee...Cinema egane promote cheyanam enuu SP chodikan aanuu...Agerd atraa budhi endhayalum Malayala cinemayilee oru producerkum ilaaa ...

----------


## wayanadan

@ULTIMATE STAR 

*nale kanunnille  ???*

----------


## ACME

Mumbai release only on 15th  :Ninte:

----------


## wayanadan

> Mumbai release only on 15th


*hindi or tamil ??*

----------


## kandahassan

> Mumbai release only on 15th


ne mattanal kandal mathi  :Laughing:

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> uae release naale aano????


No........15th

----------


## kandahassan

> Mumbai release only on 15th


ne mattanal kandal mathi  :Laughing:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Mumbai release only on 15th


Athu chilapol open akathathu akum

----------


## ACME

> Athu chilapol open akathathu akum


15th thottu open aaNu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## anupkerb1

> 15th thottu open aaNu


Avide elam 15 16 analooo ? but hyderbad Hindi version open ayatund

----------


## ACME

> ne mattanal kandal mathi


kaanunna vare forum bahishkarikkum  :Maxim: 

btb, ithara avataril? mukhabhavam kandittu sulthan family polundallo  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## ACME

> Avide elam 15 16 analooo ? but hyderbad Hindi version open ayatund


Hindi Tamil, randum only from 15th..innale veendum pk kaanaan poyappo inoxil chodichu..avark no idea..innu BMS nokkiyappo only from 15th

----------


## mukkuvan

10:30 AM Show from EKM Kavitha...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Hindi and telugu release naaleyaano


Telugu Naale Thanne Aanu... Hindi Friday...

----------


## anupkerb1

> Hindi Tamil, randum only from 15th..innale veendum pk kaanaan poyappo inoxil chodichu..avark no idea..innu BMS nokkiyappo only from 15th


Hyderbad nale Hindi und..Gujar Mum elam  hindi tamil telungu 15th aanu kanikunathuu ..Dnt know..endhayalum innu midn8 thtuuu evide kerandaaa..Suspens ,climax ,story undekil athuuu parajuu I othukan chilar evide kidanuu kashtapedan sadyatha und...Endhayalum kanum..enkil pine fresh minded ayii kanuu...

----------


## Nithz



----------


## anupkerb1

> Telugu Naale Thanne Aanu... Hindi Friday...


Bt Hindi nale booking available analoo @ hyderbad ??

----------


## KRRISH2255

Film City 5 Screenilum Ella Showsum I Thanneee...  :cheers:

----------


## anupkerb1



----------


## anupkerb1

> Film City 5 Screenilum Ella Showsum I Thanneee...


kerla recd adikoo ..300 screen kanoo ?

----------


## kandahassan

> kerla recd adikoo ..300 screen kanoo ?


 :Nono:  250 screens  :Yes3:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> kerla recd adikoo ..300 screen kanoo ?


Record Aayrkkum 232Screens... Calicut 4 Theatres & 8Screens...

----------


## ITV

> malayalathil ennano entho ithupoloru hype movie vrunnathu


Njan sramikkaam

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

FD List..
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha/
Nedumangad -Surya
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva
18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland
19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam Anand
20. Manoj -Trivandrum
21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
22. House MD- chennai -Luxe
23. avd -Trivandrum NEW
24. xeon - Kottarakkara Minerva
25. kunjumon - Trivandrum Anjali
26.FK Raja -Trivandrum
27. Aattiprackel Jimmy- Ernakulam PVR
28. yathra -Calicut Apsara
29. loudspeaker -Ajial cinescape fahaheel kuwait...
30. Mayavi 369 - Calicut Apsara
31. urumi - Ernakulam Pan cinemas
32. jumailpala- FD List..
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha/
Nedumangad -Surya
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva
18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland
19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam Anand
20. Manoj -Trivandrum
21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
22. House MD- chennai -Luxe
23. avd -Trivandrum NEW
24. xeon - Kottarakkara Minerva
25. kunjumon - Trivandrum Anjali
26.FK Raja -Trivandrum
27. Aattiprackel Jimmy- Ernakulam PVR
28. yathra -Calicut Apsara
29. loudspeaker -Ajial cinescape fahaheel kuwait...
30. Mayavi 369 - Calicut Apsara
31. urumi - Ernakulam Pan cinemas
32. jumailpala - UAR al ain -club cinema
33. POKIRI - Calicut - Apsara
34. mukkuvan - Ernakulam Saritha
35. ikka - Angamaly - Carnival
Update .....

----------


## ikka

> Record Aayrkkum 232Screens... Calicut 4 Theatres & 8Screens...


Thats huge!!! So more than *1000 shows* will be there per day!!! 

 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Thats huge!!! So more than 1000 shows will be there per day!!!


first day pokunno?

----------


## ikka

> first day pokunno?


Yes...Booked it 9AM show in Angamali Carnival...will go directly to office after that!!!

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


Ithu aara ithu? Vikram thanne avuo?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Kollam carnival nale muthal 2 screenil 9 show I.........one show each for cousins and PK

----------


## Rayamanikyam

*TVM Newil nale 6 shows....Fans show at 5:30am.....*

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Thats huge!!! So more than *1000 shows* will be there per day!!!


1000 Shows Vannaal It Will Another Milestone In Kerala... Linga Or Jilla Aavum Highest... Both Below 800... 
FK Prakaaram Linga 196Theatresile Irangiyittulloo... Screens May Be Above 200... 
I 200Theatres Cover Cheythaal Athum Oru Milestone Aavum...

----------


## mynameisSHAN



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> *TVM Newil nale 6 shows....Fans show at 5:30am.....*


New il sunday 6.30pm show vare almost 80% ippozhe fill ayi.....enthonnade ithu?  :Eek:

----------


## Nithz

‪#‎I‬ Movie Duration: First Half: 1 hr 33 mins Second half: 1 hr 35 mins

----------


## ACME

> Hyderbad nale Hindi und..Gujar Mum elam  hindi tamil telungu 15th aanu kanikunathuu ..Dnt know..endhayalum innu midn8 thtuuu evide kerandaaa..Suspens ,climax ,story undekil athuuu parajuu I othukan chilar evide kidanuu kashtapedan sadyatha und...Endhayalum kanum..enkil pine fresh minded ayii kanuu...


athre ullu..innu rathri thottu fk, whatsapp ellam off

----------


## Brother

> New il sunday 6.30pm show vare almost 80% ippozhe fill ayi.....enthonnade ithu?


Most hyped movie.... :Giveup:

----------


## xeon

> kerlathil first show attingal ganga & kaliyikkavila thameens - 4 am



Kottarakara Minerva also 4 am aanu... Time maari.. 7.30 oru show koode undu

----------


## Shivettan

padam kidilolkidilam aakanam....trend setter...like or above anniyan.....vikrathinte ella hard work um success aakanam...

oola north indians I kandu vaayum polich irikkanam..... __/\__

----------


## kandahassan

> padam kidilolkidilam aakanam....trend setter...like or above anniyan.....vikrathinte ella hard work um success aakanam...
> 
> oola north indians I kandu vaayum polich irikkanam..... __/\__


I poloru padam nammukkum eduthaalo shivetta ...annan weight kurakkan thayyaraano ??

----------


## GangsteR

> New il sunday 6.30pm show vare almost 80% ippozhe fill ayi.....enthonnade ithu?


shankar da  :Band:

----------


## xeon

> Mumbai release only on 15th


 :Band:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

1400 page before rlz...  :Band: 

FKyil ethenkilum movie rlzinu munnae 1400 page vannittundo...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 1000 Shows Vannaal It Will Another Milestone In Kerala... Linga Or Jilla Aavum Highest... Both Below 800... 
> FK Prakaaram Linga 196Theatresile Irangiyittulloo... Screens May Be Above 200... 
> I 200Theatres Cover Cheythaal Athum Oru Milestone Aavum...


But ithrayum shows varumbol errors varaanum elupamaanu...ithrayum shows onnum throughout continue cheyyilla..!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#I - 40 shows @ AGS premises :) 22 shows @ PVR :)
all other chennai multiplexes playing #I in all their
screens :)

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 1400 page before rlz... 
> 
> FKyil ethenkilum movie rlzinu munnae 1400 page vannittundo...


Releasenu munne 2k kadannitund apozha.... :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Releasenu munne 2k kadannitund apozha....


OLM movie...

----------


## GangsteR

Nammudae vaka koodi onnu irikattae

----------


## kannan

> I poloru padam nammukkum eduthaalo shivetta ...annan weight kurakkan thayyaraano ??


Foodil thottu kalikkanda kandaa  :Vedi: 

Fooding kurakkanathu ozhike enthinum @Shivettan ready

----------


## Shivettan

> I poloru padam nammukkum eduthaalo shivetta ...annan weight kurakkan thayyaraano ??


weight ethra venel kurakkaam...vandi madras vare thallaaam...enthinum ready...

----------


## GangsteR

FD List..
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha/
Nedumangad -Surya
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva
18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland
19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam Anand
20. Manoj -Trivandrum
21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
22. House MD- chennai -Luxe
23. avd -Trivandrum NEW
24. xeon - Kottarakkara Minerva
25. kunjumon - Trivandrum Anjali
26.FK Raja -Trivandrum
27. Aattiprackel Jimmy- Ernakulam PVR
28. yathra -Calicut Apsara
29. loudspeaker -Ajial cinescape fahaheel kuwait...
30. Mayavi 369 - Calicut Apsara
31. urumi - Ernakulam Pan cinemas
32. jumailpala- FD List..
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha/
Nedumangad -Surya
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva
18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland
19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam Anand
20. Manoj -Trivandrum
21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
22. House MD- chennai -Luxe
23. avd -Trivandrum NEW
24. xeon - Kottarakkara Minerva
25. kunjumon - Trivandrum Anjali
26.FK Raja -Trivandrum
27. Aattiprackel Jimmy- Ernakulam PVR
28. yathra -Calicut Apsara
29. loudspeaker -Ajial cinescape fahaheel kuwait...
30. Mayavi 369 - Calicut Apsara
31. urumi - Ernakulam Pan cinemas
32. jumailpala - UAR al ain -club cinema
33. POKIRI - Calicut - Apsara
34. mukkuvan - Ernakulam Saritha
35. ikka - Angamaly - Carnival
Update .....

----------


## GangsteR

> weight ethra venel kurakkaam...vandi madras vare thallaaam...enthinum ready...


Shivettan nalae kaanunnundo?

----------


## Shivettan

> Foodil thottu kalikkanda kandaa 
> 
> Fooding kurakkanathu ozhike enthinum @Shivettan ready


njan 10kg kurachatha....ipo veendum koottan thudangi... :P

----------


## kannan

> njan 10kg kurachatha....ipo veendum koottan thudangi... :P


Ijju kazhikkenne . . . panam poyi power baratte  :Wink:

----------


## Jo Johnson

Ithra hypeil vannu viewersne completely satisfy cheyvaanel shankarne namikanam...!

----------


## Shivettan

> Shivettan nalae kaanunnundo?


yes.... from maheswari cinemas - bangalore  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## Shivettan

> Ithra hypeil vannu viewersne completely satisfy cheyvaanel shankarne namikanam...!


hype meet cheyum ennu urappaanu....
pinne chila manapoorvamulla jaada reviews varum..padam pora ennokke..never mind....

----------


## Shivettan

> Ijju kazhikkenne . . . panam poyi power baratte


ithipo panavum powerum ellam kudi oru pokkaaayirikkum....  :Confused:

----------


## SadumoN

nale ravile 9.45 show from Mavelikkara santhosh... booked booked...  :Yahbuhuha:   :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## SAM369

> FD List..
> 1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
> 2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
> 3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
> 3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
> 4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
> 5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
> 6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
> 7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
> ...


njan FDFS/FD Sure :Giveup:

----------


## ACME

> 


 :Kannilkuthu:  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## SAM369



----------


## ACME

> Nammudae vaka koodi onnu irikattae


ella fansum nalla support aanallo  :Good:

----------


## kannan

> yes.... from maheswari cinemas - bangalore


Kannada version undo ? athaano kaanunne  . . or tamil

----------


## kannan

> hype meet cheyum ennu urappaanu....
> pinne chila manapoorvamulla jaada reviews varum..padam pora ennokke..never mind....


i'm waiting for ur nonjaada feedback  :Sneaky2:

----------


## kannan

Movie kidu aayirikkum . . . 

no doubt . . .

Shankar  :salut:

----------


## Shivettan

> Kannada version undo ? athaano kaanunne  . . or tamil


ivide dubbing paripadi illa...oru padavum kannada dub cheyth irakkilla....strategy set by rajkumar family..nalla other langauge padangal dub cheyth kannadakkar kandal ividuthe van teams nte vila pokum ennu pedichaavum..

ivide I telugu and tamil undu....

----------


## Shivettan

> i'm waiting for ur nonjaada feedback


 :Yes:  ..............

----------


## kannan

> ivide dubbing paripadi illa...oru padavum kannada dub cheyth irakkilla....strategy set by rajkumar family..nalla other langauge padangal dub cheyth kannadakkar kandal ividuthe van teams nte vila pokum ennu pedichaavum..
> 
> *ivide I telugu and tamil undu.*...


Ijju tamil nu tkt eduthu kerumbol athu Telugu aayaal  :Engane:

----------


## Shivettan

> Ijju tamil nu tkt eduthu kerumbol athu Telugu aayaal


angane varulla...bookmyshow il tamil n telugu vere vere aanallo list cheyunne...

pinne eneke alpa swalpam telugu oke ariyaallo..ethu...pandu punjab il kurachu naal undayurnnu njan...  :Victory:

----------


## GangsteR

> njan FDFS/FD Sure


theatre?????

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

FD List..
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha/
Nedumangad -Surya
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva
18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland
19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam Anand
20. Manoj -Trivandrum
21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
22. House MD- chennai -Luxe
23. avd -Trivandrum NEW
24. xeon - Kottarakkara Minerva
25. kunjumon - Trivandrum Anjali
26.FK Raja -Trivandrum
27. Aattiprackel Jimmy- Ernakulam PVR
28. yathra -Calicut Apsara
29. loudspeaker -Ajial cinescape fahaheel kuwait...
30. Mayavi 369 - Calicut Apsara
31. urumi - Ernakulam Pan cinemas
32. jumailpala - UAR al ain -club cinema
33. POKIRI - Calicut - Apsara
34. mukkuvan - Ernakulam Saritha
35. ikka - Angamaly - Carnival
36. Shivettan - Bangalore Maheswari Cinema
37. SadumoN - Mavelikkara Santosh
38 . SAM369 - Thalassery Liberty Complex
Update .....

----------


## SAM369

> theatre?????


Thalassery Liberty Complex

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## jordan

180 kodi kittanam engil,, etra peru etra praavshyam  kaananam..  aascar ravi chandran black white aakan irakkiayathayrikkum, adwanicha cash  aanegil ee risk  bodham ullavan edukkumo

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 180 kodi kittanam engil,, etra peru etra praavshyam  kaananam..  aascar ravi chandran black white aakan irakkiayathayrikkum, adwanicha cash  aanegil ee risk  bodham ullavan edukkumo


Budget Less Than 100Cr Aanu... According To The Director Shankar...

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 2h
#I will b seen by 8308 audiences on day 1 (Jan 14)
at #SathyamCinemas - 4 shows 4 screens + 2 shows
in 1 screen. HUGE!

----------


## GangsteR

Premier show in France today at 8pm ! #
I first review in France !!!

----------


## GangsteR

#IMovie 's Southern States Screen Count:
#TamilNadu - 550 #AP & #Nizam - 750 #
Kerala - 232 #Karnataka - 125 Total -
1,650+

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 180 kodi kittanam engil,, etra peru etra praavshyam  kaananam..  aascar ravi chandran black white aakan irakkiayathayrikkum, adwanicha cash  aanegil ee risk  bodham ullavan edukkumo


First of all budget 180Cr onnum enthayalum kaanilla....!Ella expenses koodi kooti angeyatam 100Cr...!

Pinne Aascar Ravichandranekal risk Territorial Distribution eduthirikunna teamsinaanu.......AP distribution 40Crnaanu eduthirikunne.....Kerala 5.33Cr....Ithellaam athaathu territoryile van thuka aanu....!

----------


## RED DEVIL

> ur place evida?


ktm..aniyathiye klm tha ketichirikune..

----------


## ikka

> 1000 Shows Vannaal It Will Another Milestone In Kerala... Linga Or Jilla Aavum Highest... Both Below 800... 
> FK Prakaaram Linga 196Theatresile Irangiyittulloo... Screens May Be Above 200... 
> I 200Theatres Cover Cheythaal Athum Oru Milestone Aavum...


*if there are 232 theaters, 72 theaters need to run the same 5 shows per day and 160 thrs @4 shows per day to make it 1000 shows on first day!!!
*

----------


## loudspeaker

Vandi france lekku vedaddaa......

----------


## HighnesS

> FD List..
> 1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
> 2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
> 3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
> 3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
> 4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
> 5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
> 6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
> 7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
> ...


Motham repetition anallo..correct the list..

----------


## singam

Nale 6AM shwkum 9.30PM shwkum ticekts kayyil undu.. ethu showku keranam enna doubtil aanu..  :Thinking:

----------


## premg

Payyanur Rajadhani Cinema, Rajadhani Miniplex, Sumangali & Sumangali Cineplex 4 show each......

----------


## anupkerb1

FD List..
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha/
Nedumangad -Surya
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva
18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland
19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam Anand
20. Manoj -Trivandrum
21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
22. House MD- chennai -Luxe
23. avd -Trivandrum NEW
24. xeon - Kottarakkara Minerva
25. kunjumon - Trivandrum Anjali
26.FK Raja -Trivandrum
27. Aattiprackel Jimmy- Ernakulam PVR
28. yathra -Calicut Apsara
29. loudspeaker -Ajial cinescape fahaheel kuwait...
30. Mayavi 369 - Calicut Apsara
31. urumi - Ernakulam Pan cinemas
32. jumailpala - UAR al ain -club cinema
33. POKIRI - Calicut - Apsara
34. mukkuvan - Ernakulam Saritha
35. ikka - Angamaly - Carnival
36. Shivettan - Bangalore Maheswari Cinema
37. SadumoN - Mavelikkara Santosh
38 . SAM369 - Thalassery Liberty Complex
Update .....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Nale 6AM shwkum 9.30PM shwkum ticekts kayyil undu.. ethu showku keranam enna doubtil aanu..


Evideyaanu...?

----------


## singam

> Evideyaanu...?


vetturoad harisree

----------


## Mayavi 369

@GaniThalapathi @xeon @NANBAN

----------


## xeon

> @GaniThalapathi @xeon @NANBAN


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

South Indiayil opening record edukkumennu tonunnu..  :Band: 
Chennaiyil onnum oru rakshayumilla...oruvidham ella multiesilum first 5 days(till sunday) 90% shows enkilum full anu....athu kazhinulla monday,tuesday polum full avunnu...  :Ho: 
Wednesday 2.30 pm showkku 13 tickets booked..  :Yes2:

----------


## xeon

> ella fansum nalla support aanallo


Athippo nere chovve abhinayikkan ariyavunna oru present generation ingeralle

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Iyyer The Great

Is this the most hyped south indian/ indian movie of our times?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Viru

@GangsteR enike fdfs kanan pattathilla,night shows airikum mikavarum

----------


## xeon

> South Indiayil opening record edukkumennu tonunnu.. 
> Chennaiyil onnum oru rakshayumilla...oruvidham ella multiesilum first 5 days(till sunday) 90% shows enkilum full anu....athu kazhinulla monday,tuesday polum full avunnu... 
> Wednesday 2.30 pm showkku 13 tickets booked..


Ningal thanne eduthille 13 .. pinnengane theerathe irikkum ??? massss

----------


## Viru

> Is this the most hyped south indian/ indian movie of our times?


endhiranum ee hype oke undayirunu chilapo ithilum kooduthal vann kanum due to rajini factor

----------


## Kashinathan

> Is this the most hyped south indian/ indian movie of our times?


endiran um vamban hype aallayirunno

----------


## anupkerb1

> Is this the most hyped south indian/ indian movie of our times?


Shankar oroo Brahmanda cinema varumbolm ithe hype kanum ....

----------


## kutty0071

ernakulam jillayil fans show or any special morning shows undo????? Any  Ticket source???  Please help.....

----------


## xeon

> endiran um vamban hype aallayirunno


endhiran pakshe double promotion aarunnu .. epc from sun

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Is this the most hyped south indian/ indian movie of our times?


Sivaji....Endhiran....Anniyan....Indian.....Angane Shankar movies ellaathinum keralathil van hype thanne aayirunnu....Dashavatharam ee leagueil pedum......Keralathinu purathaanel Sivaji,Endhiran ok van hype allayirunno...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Is this the most hyped south indian/ indian movie of our times?


Endhiran Thanneee... Probably Shivaji Too... Athu Kazhinjaal Ithaavum... Rajni + Shankar Factor...

----------


## Suneer

Echus mee

Kannur raavile fans show tkts oppich tharaan kelpulla aarelum undel pls contact mee

8891796362 - Numbr

----------


## baazigar89

:Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Sivaji....Endhiran....Anniyan....Indian.....Angane Shankar movies ellaathinum keralathil van hype thanne aayirunnu....Dashavatharam ee leagueil pedum......Keralathinu purathaanel Sivaji,Endhiran ok van hype allayirunno...


But aa timilekal social media double strong aanu ippo

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> @GaniThalapathi @xeon @NANBAN


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> But aa timilekal social media double strong aanu ippo


Athu Kondu Thonnunnathaaa... Endhiran Ok Mudinja Hype Aayrunnu... 
1000RSnu Black Ticket Ok Vittu Poittundu Endhiran & Shiavjikku Ok... 
2010il Keralathil Record Screens... Shivaji Athu Pole 2007il Record Screens... 
Keralam Maathram Allaa WW Nokkiyaalum...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Tomorrow 6am show Kanum @mayayi 369  :Giveup:  Athum AC Theater il ninnum :Kettoda:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Athu Kondu Thonnunnathaaa... Endhiran Ok Mudinja Hype Aayrunnu... 
> 1000RSnu Black Ticket Ok Vittu Poittundu Endhiran & Shiavjikku Ok... 
> 2010il Keralathil Record Screens... Shivaji Athu Pole 2007il Record Screens... 
> Keralam Maathram Allaa WW Nokkiyaalum...


Enthiran  :Ho:  Marakam Arnnu... FDFs Kandarnnu.. Tickets kitan njan petta padu :Sad:  My age Just .....arnnu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Echus mee
> 
> Kannur raavile fans show tkts oppich tharaan kelpulla aarelum undel pls contact mee
> 
> 8891796362 - Numbr


My number is 2255... :Vandivittu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> But aa timilekal social media double strong aanu ippo


Yes....athukondaanu ingane thonnunne......!Online media and other media ellaam valarukayaanallo.....Athinu anusarichulla maatangal undaakum....!

----------


## Suneer

> Enthiran  Marakam Arnnu... FDFs Kandarnnu.. Tickets kitan njan petta padu My age Just .....arnnu


mmm kilavanmaark tkt kittaan paadaaanu  :Sad:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> mmm kilavanmaark tkt kittaan paadaaanu


Haha Njan 10th il arnnu  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

FD List..
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi- Kottakal leena
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha/
Nedumangad -Surya
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva
18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland
19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam Anand
20. Manoj -Trivandrum
21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
22. House MD- chennai -Luxe
23. avd -Trivandrum NEW
24. xeon - Kottarakkara Minerva
25. kunjumon - Trivandrum Anjali
26.FK Raja -Trivandrum
27. Aattiprackel Jimmy- Ernakulam PVR
28. yathra -Calicut Apsara
29. loudspeaker -Ajial cinescape fahaheel kuwait...
30. Mayavi 369 - Calicut Apsara
31. urumi - Ernakulam Pan cinemas
32. jumailpala - UAR al ain -club cinema
33. POKIRI - Calicut - Apsara
34. mukkuvan - Ernakulam Saritha
35. ikka - Angamaly - Carnival
36. Shivettan - Bangalore Maheswari Cinema
37. SadumoN - Mavelikkara Santosh
38 . SAM369 - Thalassery Liberty Complex
39. singam - Vetturodu Harisree
40. anupkerb1 - Trissur Sapna
Update .....

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> macha theatre?


Daa My theater editamo...Kottakl Leena akamo

----------


## GangsteR

> FD List..
> 1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
> 2 . GaniThalapathi-Manjeri Devaki Cinemas
> 3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
> 3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
> 4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
> 5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
> 6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
> 7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
> ...


machan nalae undo? @anupkerb1

----------


## KeralaVarma

naale ekmi, eppozha aadya show

----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR enike fdfs kanan pattathilla,night shows airikum mikavarum


saramilla..first day list aanu

----------


## kandahassan

Q cinimaasil release illa....

----------


## anupkerb1

> machan nalae undo? @anupkerb1


matineee..

----------


## GangsteR

> matineee..


ethu theatre??

----------


## GangsteR

@Saathan

----------


## anupkerb1

> ethu theatre??


Thrissur sapna

----------


## Nithz

KARTHI



Best wishes to Shankar sir, Vikram sir, PC sir, Rahman sir and the entire team for the big day tomorrow. It's not only a big day for them, it's a big day for movie buffs like us who are eagerly waiting to watch this extravaganza. #Icantwait

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Here r Southern Cities ranking when it
comes to #Imovie 's advance bookin %
#1 - #Chennai #2 - #Hyderabad #3 - #
Bangalore #4 - #Kochi

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

Why, one must give a try to spend money for 'I'
IndiaGlitz [Tuesday, January 13, 2015]

On an average, we all, especially, the youngsters, spend
our hard earned 120 rupees for a movie ticket, at least
once in a month. There are people, who visit the cinema
halls only during festivals and for the biggest stars in the
industry. The tag Shankar itself will draw almost
everyone towards to the theatre, but the below points
might help the people, who hardly step into the cinema
halls.
1. The shooting for the movie started way back in July
2012 and ended in August, 2014. One of the longest
movie ever
in the history of Indian cinema to be under production for
more than two years.
2. Vikram’s versatility as he shed and gained kilos for all
three characters.
3. P.C. Sreeram’s camera and one can notice that he
played with the primary colors, Red, Blue, and Green for
the ‘Pookale Satru Oyivedugal’ song.
4. The X factor in Ramkumar Ganesan and Suresh Gopi
characters.
5. For the first time, Shankar has put off his vigilante
kind of story lines and took a romantic thriller.
6. Vikram’s alien level effort to dub in all three
languages for the Hunchback character by holding his
throat tightly to get
the modulation right.
7. World famous, ‘WETA Studios’ contribution for an
Indian movie.
8. Most expensive Tamil cinema ever
9. Shankar’s grandeur
10. Vikram’s dedication

----------


## anupkerb1

Thrissur

KAIRALI
SREE
SAPNA
RAVIKRISHNA
Jose (not confirmed) :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

NEDUMANGAD

SreeSaraswathy (FANS SHOW @ 8 am)
Surya
Surya Paradise

 :Band:

----------


## K K R

> *padam kidilolkidilam aakanam....trend setter...like or above anniyan.....vikrathinte ella hard work um success aakanam*...
> 
> oola north indians I kandu vaayum polich irikkanam..... __/\__


Ente agraham and praarthana idhu thanne  :salut:

----------


## RED DEVIL

Town l engum ota posters ilalo...

----------


## K K R

Point Blank interview il vikram parayunnu 4 characters ondennu..Adhippo ethaano entho  :Ho:

----------


## House MD

> Point Blank interview il vikram parayunnu 4 characters ondennu..Adhippo ethaano entho


Body builder,Hunchback, model, beast .....

----------


## K K R

> Body builder,Hunchback, model, beast .....


Bodybulider+hunchback oraal thanne alle  :Hmmm: ..

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## GangsteR

> Bodybulider+hunchback oraal thanne alle ..


4 characteum oraal aanu

----------


## GangsteR

SRI LANKA

----------


## House MD

> Nale 6AM shwkum 9.30PM shwkum ticekts kayyil undu.. ethu showku keranam enna doubtil aanu..


Bhagyavan....Randum kandoo

----------


## Gopikrishnan

booking started...@manglore

 :Yahoo:  ............

----------


## Kashinathan

Fdfs frm punalur.compani ke aareyum ithuvere kittiyilla.

----------


## singam

First show in Malaysia to start in around 4hrs from now at Odeon Cinemas.

----------


## Saathan

*UK Theater list*



biggest release in UK !!!

----------


## House MD

Ambala postpone cheyyumo release??

----------


## Saathan

*I  (Tamil/Hindi/Telugu) US Theater list:
http://dakshaalabs.com/iusa.pdf 400+ screens!!!
*

----------


## akshaycool

Booked for Calicut Apsara 5:30 pm show

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Theatre update idunnavarkku naale valiya pani illa...........

ithu kalikkatha theatre   shows mathram ittal.......mathi...........baaki okke I ennum.

----------


## CHAKOCHI

First review eppo varum?

----------


## jumail pala

Calicut kairali 'I' SPL show tomorrow 7am.....reservation started more detailes cont-9747559280.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Calicut kairali 'I' SPL show tomorrow 7am.....reservation started more detailes cont-9747559280.


ekm, tvm, clt  okke ethra idathanu ithu kalikkunnathu.........

ekm...Q undenkil............50 to 60 show undavum

----------


## jumail pala

> ekm, tvm, clt  okke ethra idathanu ithu kalikkunnathu.........
> 
> ekm...Q undenkil............50 to 60 show undavum


ee extra show okey vari valichu idunathu kanumpol LINGAA orma varunu...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ee extra show okey vari valichu idunathu kanumpol LINGAA orma varunu...


koluthiyaal onnu onnora thanne..............ini ippo poli aanenklum kittanulathu kittumallo............adya divasam.  so big hype inu ingine ulla release nallathu aanu.

----------


## ACME

> ekm, tvm, clt  okke ethra idathanu ithu kalikkunnathu.........
> 
> ekm...Q undenkil............50 to 60 show undavum


numma khuda gawah aanallo  :Crying:  15th aanu release

----------


## kannur Raja

Report leake aayittund....!

----------


## kannur Raja

* I- 232 Screens in Kerala* 

I, the Vikram starrer Shankar movie is all set to have a record release in Kerala. As of now, I will be released in 232 screens in Kerala; which is the highest number in the history of Tamil movies released in Kerala. The first show of the movie will start at 5.30 am tomorrow, in 30 selected screens.

I is the most ambitious project in lead actor Vikram's and director Shankar's careers. Vikram went through a major image makeover for his appearances in the movie. The actor sports the getups of a bodybuilder, a model and a dwarf in the movie. Vikram stayed from limelight for almost 3 years, to complete I.

Kerala is one of the biggest market for Tamil movies. Most of the popular Tamil actors have a huge fan following in Kerala. Malayali audience have always been highly excited about the Tamil movies releasing in Kerala. There were some occasions in which Tamil movies made more collection in Kerala than in Tamil Nadu.

Amy Jackson plays the female lead opposite Vikram in the movie. Suresh Gopi, Upen Patel and Santhanam essays the other pivotal roles. A R Rahman composes the music. P C Sreeram handles the cinematography and Anthony handles the editing. I is produced by Aascar Ravichandran under the banner Aascar Films.

----------


## The Nawab

> 4 characteum oraal aanu


Yes 4 characterum Vikram aanu

----------


## jumail pala

> Report leake aayittund....!


pm idu................................

----------


## K K R

> Report leake aayittund....!


pm................................................  ....

----------


## KulFy

> Report leake aayittund....!


Pm idu.....

----------


## House MD

> Report leake aayittund....!


Pm idu bhaaiii....

----------


## Jo

> Report leake aayittund....!


PM pls.......................

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> ee extra show okey vari valichu idunathu kanumpol LINGAA orma varunu...


Athupole endayalaum avilla.....

----------


## KulFy

Kannur rajakku pani kitty  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## SAM369

Kochi PVR 15 Shows Soldout

----------


## GangsteR

1 hr kazhiyumbol report vannu tudangum allae

----------


## SAM369

*Shankar's #I opening with Early morning shows from 5-7 Am in Select Places of TN, AP, KA & KL. Tomorrow. Few Hours to go!!.*

----------


## SAM369



----------


## SAM369

ABO..., Shankar's #I @AndhraBoxOffice  · 
Shankar's #I will release in more Theatres in AP/Nizam than Any other Territory in the world. Around  675 Locations. 725+ screens @Mayavi 369;

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SAM369

Amy Jackson ‏@iamAmyJackson 
Fabbbbbulous day in Mumbai with Vikram! Now back to Chennai for the big day tomorrow #I

----------


## misbah7722

kasaragod
mehboob
mughal
samrat
narthaki

----------


## misbah7722

back to back 16 shows in kasaragod

----------


## Kashinathan

Full theatre list vannille?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Calicut kairali 'I' SPL show tomorrow 7am.....reservation started more detailes cont-9747559280.


Sreeraj  :cheers:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ekm, tvm, clt  okke ethra idathanu ithu kalikkunnathu.........
> 
> ekm...Q undenkil............50 to 60 show undavum


Apsara , Sree , Kairali & Film City - 25 Shws

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ekm, tvm, clt  okke ethra idathanu ithu kalikkunnathu.........
> 
> ekm...Q undenkil............50 to 60 show undavum


EKM Multi Maathram Ithuvare 33 Shows Athum Q Cinemas Illaathe... 
Calicut Apsara,Kairali,Sree Ok 5 Shows Aanu... Plus Films City 25Shows... Athil 20 Already Sold Out...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ABO..., Shankar's #I @AndhraBoxOffice  · 
> Shankar's #I will release in more Theatres in AP/Nizam than Any other Territory in the world. Around  675 Locations. 725+ screens @Mayavi 369;


Pawan Padam Veenu Alle

----------


## Mayavi 369

> EKM Multi Maathram Ithuvare 33 Shows Athum Q Cinemas Illaathe... 
> Calicut Apsara,Kairali,Sree Ok 5 Shows Aanu... Plus Films City 25Shows... Athil 20 Already Sold Out...


Machane Phn Off Aayi Poyi  :Laughing:

----------


## KRRISH2255

TCR Kairali,Sree,Sapna -- 3 Idathem Ella Showsum Reservation Full For Tomorrow...  :cheers: 
Kairali 5 Sree 3 Sapna 5... Ravikrishna Koode Kaanum...

----------


## sali

Keralathil ulla mukkilum moolayilumulla theateril release undu Haripad ashirvad release ella .  :Thinking:  ... chodichappol avarude swantham padam relase anu next week "Rasam" athukondu ethu release eduthilla ennu ...thendikal eniyippam mavelikkara Santhoshinte aduthu pokanam

----------


## SAM369

> Pawan Padam Veenu Alle


 :Yes:  :Yes:  nalathode athinte kaaryam ok aakum,Screens adikam nale pokilla ennu thonunnu,clctn down aayi

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## SAM369



----------


## Mayavi 369

> nalathode athinte kaaryam ok aakum,Screens adikam nale pokilla ennu thonunnu,clctn down aayi


Nale Muthal Leave Alle

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

5:30 am anjali  :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369

@KRRISH2255

TCR Ravikrishna Cnfrmd , Shw @ 8.30 AM

----------


## SAM369

> Nale Muthal Leave Alle


 :Yes:  Sankranti holidays

----------


## GangsteR

UK cineworld homepage

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

gcc release nale thanne undo ? ivde site il onnum update aayitila

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KRRISH2255

> Machane Phn Off Aayi Poyi


Enku Thonnii.... Entem Off Aayiiii...  :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Sankranti holidays


I Takarkatte ; Pawan  :Yawn:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KRRISH2255

> @KRRISH2255
> 
> TCR Ravikrishna Cnfrmd , Shw @ 8.30 AM


Avde Oru Showyee Ullooo... Or 5 Shows...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Nale school college office oke nalla attendance ayirikum  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## mujthaba

nale initial recordukal oke pazhamkadha avumallyo??

----------


## jobsp90

angane avasaanam booked tickets from PVR ekm @ 3pm show 2moro.........15 shows sold out within few hrs... :Band:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Paper ad varan time ayille?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Mayavi 369

> Avde Oru Showyee Ullooo... Or 5 Shows...


5 Shws  :Yes3:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Mayavi 369

> Nale school college office oke nalla attendance ayirikum


Apsara 10.30 AM Shw 200 Tkts National Collegile Piller Vangi

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

My friends and family were my villains: Vikram

Vikram’s relentless transformation for various roles in I has
earned him buckletload of admirers but the fact that his
family and friends became villains in the process remains
true. “I went from 86 kgs to about 55 kgs in no time. The
first few months were all right, but after eight months of
starvation, my villains were my family and friends,” says
Vikram on a funny note.
There were times when his wife cooked sumptuous biriyani
for the household when he was in diet.”I would go and lock
myself up in my room, but somebody or the other would
come and ask me if I’d have just a little bit. I started
reacting really angrily because I was crazed with the
deprivation. I would start yelling ‘vendam nu sonnen la’ (I
told you I didn’t want any),” even if they asked once,” adds
Vikram.
I is all set for a grand release tomorrow with premieres in
select countries today.

----------


## dQwellwisher

Waiting For I
Nalle KEEM Apply cheyyan Class cut cheyum
Time undenkil I Kaanum......

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Tvm 2 theateril aanu 5:30 am shws !

New & anjali
About 2000 seats  :Clapping:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Tomorrow Class Cut cheyunnu...Wow Feeling Proud :Yahoo:

----------


## jobsp90

> Tomorrow Class Cut cheyunnu...Wow Feeling Proud


Very good...angane thanne venam.....

----------


## SAM369

KiaaraSandhu pani thudangitundu  :Laughing:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Apsara , Sree , Kairali & Film City - 25 Shws


clt - 40 shows record aavum.

ekm- Q undenkil record release thanne............kavitha & saritha aano main theatre.

----------


## frankthrissur

*Watch " I " cinema with BARCO AURO3D 11.1 SOUND at following theatres,

Sapna Theater Trichur.
Dreams Theater Attingal,
Dhanya Theater Kollam
Ann Cinema Kothamangalam
EVM Talkies Kothamangalam,


I cinema only with AURO3D 11.1 SOUND
*

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Amy interviewil parayunnathu padathinte pakuthi mathre aval kanditullunnu  :Ennekollu: 
appo ithu muzhuvan kandathu shankarum pc sreeramum main assistance um mathram aavumallo....

----------


## House MD

Any reports??

----------


## Manoj

> Tvm 2 theateril aanu 5:30 am shws !
> 
> New & anjali
> About 2000 seats


Padmanabha , devipriya undu, njaan ippol avidunna varunnathu, kairaliyilum undennanu latest news, oridathum ticket kittanilla, anyayamayi poyi...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Apsara 10.30 AM Shw 200 Tkts National Collegile Piller Vangi


keralthile ettavum valiya release urappicha sthithikku..........booking okke kandittu..........1st day record urappano mayavi chetta.........

----------


## mukkuvan

EKM Multiplex koodaadhe Saritha, Savitha and Kavitha.... 4 shows each....




> clt - 40 shows record aavum.
> 
> ekm- Q undenkil record release thanne............kavitha & saritha aano main theatre.

----------


## K K R

> KiaaraSandhu pani thudangitundu


adhaara?????????????

----------


## Mayavi 369

> clt - 40 shows record aavum.
> 
> ekm- Q undenkil record release thanne............kavitha & saritha aano main theatre.


Kavitha & Saritha  :Yes3:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> *Watch " I " cinema with BARCO AURO3D 11.1 SOUND at following theatres,
> 
> Sapna Theater Trichur.
> Dreams Theater Attingal,
> Dhanya Theater Kollam
> Ann Cinema Kothamangalam
> EVM Talkies Kothamangalam,
> 
> 
> ...


 @anupkerb1.......

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Padmanabha , devipriya undu, njaan ippol avidunna varunnathu, kairaliyilum undennanu latest news, oridathum ticket kittanilla, anyayamayi poyi...


entha manoj bhai............oru ikka padathinu ini ennenkilum ingine okke kittumo?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kavitha & Saritha


enthinu adhikam pore 2 ennam..........2400   alle 1 showkku keruka.

----------


## mukkuvan

Without Q, 35 shows in EKM Multiplexes - PVR, Cinemax and PAN Cinemas... All shows heading to Sold Out....




> clt - 40 shows record aavum.
> 
> ekm- Q undenkil record release thanne............kavitha & saritha aano main theatre.

----------


## KulFy

> entha manoj bhai............oru ikka padathinu ini ennenkilum ingine okke kittumo?


oru anwar rasheed or amalneerad film varatte.....kittum  :Clap: 
this year or next year  :Giveup:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Without Q, 35 shows in EKM Multiplexes - PVR, Cinemax and PAN Cinemas... All shows heading to Sold Out....


athentha q cinemas il illathe?

----------


## mukkuvan

Kavitha, Saritha and Savitha...




> Kavitha & Saritha

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> EKM Multiplex koodaadhe Saritha, Savitha and Kavitha.... 4 shows each....


ente ammo.........savithayum undo?  3000 capacity aayallo.........1 show...........koodathe multi ethandu ellam sold out aayi...........ennu thonnunnu naalathe.........Q vil mathram..........5000 capacity undavvum 15 show........cinemax.............oru 2000.

----------


## GangsteR

> Padmanabha , devipriya undu, njaan ippol avidunna varunnathu, kairaliyilum undennanu latest news, oridathum ticket kittanilla, anyayamayi poyi...


Anna nedumangad vaa..3 theatres undu..ticket kittum

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> oru anwar rasheed or amalneerad film varatte.....kittum 
> this year or next year


bellari raja.............2nd part ..........anwar vannal...........chilathokke nadakkum.

----------


## GangsteR

> Amy interviewil parayunnathu padathinte pakuthi mathre aval kanditullunnu 
> appo ithu muzhuvan kandathu shankarum pc sreeramum main assistance um mathram aavumallo....


itintae producer polum padam kanditilla

----------


## Mayavi 369

> keralthile ettavum valiya release urappicha sthithikku..........booking okke kandittu..........1st day record urappano mayavi chetta.........


Record Ittillenkil Tinju Annan Parayunnath Pole I Enna Cinemayude Parajayam Aayi kootendi Varum

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Kavitha, Saritha and Savitha...


Savitha Add Cheuytho  :Clap:

----------


## KulFy

> bellari raja.............2nd part ..........anwar vannal...........chilathokke nadakkum.


2nd part onnum cheyyilla....unless it has a good plot....enthayalum 2016nu mumbu oru stylish film and a pakka mass film varunnundu....stay tuned

----------


## SAM369

> adhaara?????????????


Fake reviewsinte aashan aanu
https://twitter.com/KiaaraSandhu

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> itintae producer polum padam kanditilla


innale tamil news channelil vikram paranju pulli yude portions dubb cheythappol 3 vattam (tamil telugu hindi) aa bhagangal mathram kandu....padam full ayi big screenil theatril poyitte kanunnullennu :Giveup:

----------


## SAM369

Ivide 8am aaki.. :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Loud speaker

Heavy reservation at varkala star and vimala .... :o

----------


## Manoj

> entha manoj bhai............oru ikka padathinu ini ennenkilum ingine okke kittumo?


Oru ticket nu lokam motham karangi, theatre Il onnum oru kunjumilla, pakshe ticket illa, aarokkeyo motham ticket full cash koduthu eduthu kondu poyi..

Ini new baaki randu screen, sree ivide koodi idumonne ariyanullu, oridathum veluppinu show kazhinju break illa, continuous show undu, new, Anjali third show undu, 4 screen slip ottichittu ippol devipriya koodi aayi, report undel new screen 2,3, sree okke pratherkshikaam...

----------


## Mayavi 369

Vismaya Cinemas

EARTH SHATTERING ***25*** SHOWS FOR ' I ' TOMORROW AT VISMAYA CINEMAS PLAYING IN ALL 4 SCREENS!!
SHOWS STARTING EVERY 1 HOUR STARTING FROM 6 AM !!
ADVANCED RESERVATION @ COUNTER NOW AVAILABLE FOR 6 AM (14-01-2014) SHOW FOR "I'.GRAB YOUR SEATS NOW FOR A SPECTACULAR VIEW!

----------


## Manoj

> Anna nedumangad vaa..3 theatres undu..ticket kittum


5 maniku show undo, eniku athu thanne kaananam.

----------


## mukkuvan

Around 13000 people will see the movie from EKM tomorrow, excluding Kochi... If Kochi included it will be around 16000 people from EKM city....




> ente ammo.........savithayum undo?  3000 capacity aayallo.........1 show...........koodathe multi ethandu ellam sold out aayi...........ennu thonnunnu naalathe.........Q vil mathram..........5000 capacity undavvum 15 show........cinemax.............oru 2000.

----------


## Manoj

Kerala cinema charithrathil ithu poloru rls aadyamayirikum...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> 5 maniku show undo, eniku athu thanne kaananam.


Anjali kittiylle....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Clt Filmcity -23 Shws !

----------


## jobsp90

> Around 13000 people will see the movie from EKM tomorrow, excluding Kochi... If Kochi included it will be around 16000 people from EKM city....


ya...PVR ekm completely sold out for 15 shows.......

----------


## anupkerb1

> @anupkerb1.......


Sapna book cheythu matinee ...  AURA 3d valathum nadakoo endhoo

----------


## K K R

Naale reviewsnte melam ayirikkumello  :Ho:

----------


## Manoj

> Anjali kittiylle....


Kayyil kittiyilla, naale chellan paranjitundu, mikavarum kittum.

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Puthiya Recrdukal rajikaan I

----------


## Manoj

Enthu review, Shankar padam fdfs orikalum miss cheyyaruthu, athoru anubhavamanu...


> Naale reviewsnte melam ayirikkumello

----------


## Android

Anjali 12.30 show,Tickets booked! 
show time maaran chance undo.? :Ahupinne:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Sapna book cheythu matinee ...  AURA 3d valathum nadakoo endhoo


njan nokiyittu dolby atmos\normal dts mathre ullu I ku....auro 3d webil onnum I yude perilla....ini parayan patila...shankar alle randilum re recording cheythu kanum

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Kayyil kittiyilla, naale chellan paranjitundu, mikavarum kittum.


 :Giveup:  @kunjumon n @LOLan undakumo

----------


## KulFy

> Enthu review, Shankar padam fdfs orikalum miss cheyyaruthu, athoru anubhavamanu...


 :Moodoff: .....

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Antony permbavoor............ithukandu...........oru thakarppan Lal padam pidikkan chance undu.................ithu click aayal.....oru 25 cr budjet lal padam udan pratheekshikkam.................

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Vikramine kurachu kanunnilla..............enkilum ee padathinte ithrayum hype inu ulla oru karanam shnakar thanne.............no doubt.

----------


## FK Raja

Nale report onnum ariyaathe kaananam... nadannal kollam. Nale fk bahishakkarikkum njaan..... book cheythum poyi.

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Vikramine kurachu kanunnilla..............enkilum ee padathinte ithrayum hype inu ulla oru karanam shnakar thanne.............no doubt.


Athu athre ullo...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

paper ad\theatre list?? @Mayavi 369

----------


## Manoj

> @kunjumon n @LOLan undakumo


Undakum....Padmanabha just miss, njangal chellunnathinu 5 minutes munpu Giri sir 8 ticket eduthu koduthh, illenkil balcony irunnu aaswadichu kanamayirinnu...

----------


## anupkerb1

> njan nokiyittu dolby atmos\normal dts mathre ullu I ku....auro 3d webil onnum I yude perilla....ini parayan patila...shankar alle randilum re recording cheythu kanum


endhekilum ela apaa sabhadham kelakathee irikilaaa

----------


## Manoj

Shankar thanne, no doubt- tvpm oru theatre ticket eduthathu Shankar fans aanu


> Vikramine kurachu kanunnilla..............enkilum ee padathinte ithrayum hype inu ulla oru karanam shnakar thanne.............no doubt.

----------


## frankthrissur

*I Release At Thrissur city 

Kairali (Fans show at 5.30am)
Sree (Fans show 5.00am)
Sapna (auro11.1)
Ravikrishna*



*Ravikrishna all Shows full with Fans show at 8am  & NS (no online booking)*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Undakum....Padmanabha just miss, njangal chellunnathinu 5 minutes munpu Giri sir 8 ticket eduthu koduthh, illenkil balcony irunnu aaswadichu kanamayirinnu...


Newilum undennu thonnunu 5:30 am shw  :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> paper ad\theatre list?? @Mayavi 369


Kittiyilla Anna  :No:

----------


## anupkerb1

> *I Release At Thrissur city 
> 
> Kairali (Fans show at 5.30am)
> Sree (Fans show 5.00am)
> Sapna (auro11.1)
> Ravikrishna*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ravikrishna all Shows full with Fans show at 8am  & NS (no online booking)*


Ravikrishna online available alaloo ?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Kidukatte.....

----------


## kevin

> Vikramine kurachu kanunnilla..............enkilum ee padathinte ithrayum hype inu ulla oru karanam shnakar thanne.............no doubt.


shankar thanne karanam..vikraminte sthanathu popular aaytulla aarayalum vyathyasam onnum undavilla...

----------


## GangsteR

FD List..

1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash

2 . GaniThalapathi- Kottakal leena

3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas

3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM

4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali

5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR

6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas

7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree

8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara

9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland

10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga

11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree

12. Viru -Trivandrum

13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR

14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha/

Nedumangad -Surya

15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya

16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New

17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva

18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland

19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam Anand

20. Manoj -Trivandrum

21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali

22. House MD- chennai -Luxe

23. avd -Trivandrum NEW

24. xeon - Kottarakkara Minerva

25. kunjumon - Trivandrum Anjali

26.FK Raja -Trivandrum

27. Aattiprackel Jimmy- Ernakulam PVR

28. yathra -Calicut Apsara

29. loudspeaker -Ajial cinescape fahaheel kuwait...

30. Mayavi 369 - Calicut Apsara

31. urumi - Ernakulam Pan cinemas

32. jumailpala - UAR al ain -club cinema

33. POKIRI - Calicut - Apsara

34. mukkuvan - Ernakulam Saritha

35. ikka - Angamaly - Carnival

36. Shivettan - Bangalore Maheswari Cinema

37. SadumoN - Mavelikkara Santosh

38 . SAM369 - Thalassery Liberty Complex

39. singam - Vetturodu Harisree

40. anupkerb1 - Trissur Sapna
41. arjunan - Thodupuzha Aiswarya
Update .....

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## arjunan

Ticket booked.  Thodupuzha aiswarya 10: 30 am show.  :Yeye:

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Shankar thanne, no doubt- tvpm oru theatre ticket eduthathu Shankar fans aanu


superb...fans shankar nte flex entelum vechitundo??

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ACHOOTTY

Chalakkudi - D cinemas - 13 shows

Angamaly carnival - 10 shows

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## arjunan

Thodupuzha 12 shows confirmed. Nalla booking undu.

----------


## National Star

vikrathinte mikavaarum padangal fdfs kandathaanu.. ithum fdfs  :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

changanassery - anu & abhinaya - 4 shws   almost all shows tomorrow .........reservation sold out

----------


## Malik

All the best for I & Vikram

----------


## jobsp90



----------


## Nithz



----------


## ACHOOTTY

kottarakkara - minerva -  6 shows  - almost all shows sold out

----------


## KulFy



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## GangsteR

> vikrathinte mikavaarum padangal fdfs kandathaanu.. ithum fdfs


theatre e????

----------


## SAM369

220  Screens...Kola Mass :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

*ബുധനാഴ്ച ഐ ദിനം, ഇരുപതിനായിരത്തോളം തിയറ്ററുകളിലായി ആഗോളറിലീസ്, കണ്ടിരിക്കാന്* പത്ത് കാരണങ്ങള്**

*1.ഷങ്കര്* ചിത്രം, വിസ്മയങ്ങളുടെ മൊത്തവ്യാപാരി*കൃത്യമായ ഇടവേളകള്*ക്ക് ശേഷം പ്രമേയം കൊണ്ടും, സാങ്കേതികസൗന്ദര്യം കൊണ്ടും ഇന്ത്യന്*
സിനിമയെ അമ്പരപ്പിക്കുന്ന ഒന്നാംപേരുകാരന്* ഷങ്കര്* സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത ചിത്രം. ഓരോ സിനിമയില്*
പ്രേക്ഷകരെ വിസ്മയിപ്പിച്ചു, ഒരുക്കിയ എല്ലാ ചിത്രങ്ങളും വിജയം. യെന്തിരന് ശേഷം വിഷ്വല്* ഇഫക്ട്*സ് മാന്ത്രികതയുടെ പിന്തുണയില്*
ഷങ്കര്* ഒരുക്കുന്ന സിനിമ
*2.വിക്രം ,ആത്മസമര്*പ്പണത്തിന്റെ നായകത്വം*സേതു,പിതാമഗന്*,അന്യന്*,ദൈവത്തിരുമകന്*,രാവണന്* എന്നീ സിനിമകളില്* പ്രേക്ഷകരെ വിസ്മയിപ്പിച്ച പകര്*ന്നാട്ടങ്ങള്*. കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളുടെ പൂര്*ണ്ണതയ്ക്കായുളള അഭിനേതാവിന്റെ ആത്മസമര്*പ്പണത്തിന് പകരമില്ലാത്ത മാതൃകയായി ഐയിലൂടെ വിക്രം. നാല് ഗെറ്റപ്പുകളിലെത്തുന്ന കഥാപാത്രത്തിനായി ആരോഗ്യം പരിഗണിക്കാതെ നടത്തിയ പ്രയത്*നം. ആര്*നോള്*ഡ് ഷ്വാസ്*നെഗര്* ആരാധകനും മിസ്റ്റര്* തമിഴ്*നാടുമായ ലിങ്കേശനായി മസില്*പെരുപ്പിച്ചും മറ്റൊരു ഗെറ്റപ്പിനായി 45 കിലോയോളം തടി കുറച്ചും ചിത്രീകരണത്തിന്റെ ഭാഗമായി. ശീതീകരിച്ച പ്രത്യേകവാഹനത്തില്* ട്യൂബിലൂടെ മാത്രം ഭക്ഷണം കഴിച്ച് നീണ്ട ദിനങ്ങള്*. 12 മണിക്കൂറോളം ചെലവിട്ടാണ് ബീസ്റ്റ് ഗെറ്റപ്പിലെത്തിയത്. ഭാര്യ ഷൈലയെയും സംവിധായകന്* ഷങ്കറിനെയും ഭയപ്പെടുത്തിയ ആവേശവും സമര്*പ്പണവും
*3. വിക്രം-ഷങ്കര്* കൂട്ടുകെട്ട്*ഇന്ത്യന്* ആസ്വാദകര്* ഏറ്റവുമധികം പ്രതീക്ഷ പുലര്*ത്തുന്ന സംവിധായകന്* ഷങ്കറും കഥാപാത്രപൂര്*ണ്ണതയ്ക്കായി സ്വയംസമര്*പ്പിക്കുന്ന വിക്രം എന്ന അഭിനേതാവും വീണ്ടും. അന്യന്* എന്ന ചിത്രം തമിഴിന്റെ പതിവ് ശൈലികളെയും ആസ്വാദകാഭിരുചികളെയും തിരുത്തിയെഴുതിയതിന് ശേഷം വീണ്ടും അതേ കൂട്ടുകെട്ട്. അന്യനിലെ രാമാനുജം,റെമോ,അന്യന്* എന്നീ മൂന്ന് ഗെറ്റപ്പുകളിലൂടെ അമ്പരപ്പിച്ച വിക്രം ഇത്തവണ ലിങ്കേശനായും കൂനനായും ബീസ്റ്റ് ആയും സസ്*പെന്*സ് ഗെറ്റപ്പിലും പ്രേക്ഷകരിലേക്ക്.
*4. വെറുംപറച്ചില്* അല്ല, ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട സിനിമ*മൂന്ന് വര്*ഷത്തോളം ചിത്രീകരണത്തിനായി ചെലവഴിച്ച ഇന്ത്യന്* സിനിമ (974 ദിവസം 190 കോടി ബജറ്റ്) ലോകത്തെമ്പാടുമായി
20,000 തിയറ്ററുകളില്* റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്ന ആദ്യ ഇന്ത്യന്* ചിത്രം. ലോകത്ത് ഏറ്റവുമധികം തിയറ്ററുകള്* ഉള്ള രാജ്യമായ ചൈനയില്* മാത്രം പതിനായിരത്തിലേറെ തിയറ്ററുകള്*. തമിഴ്,തെലുങ്ക്,ഹിന്ദി പതിപ്പുകള്*ക്ക് പുറമെ ചൈനീസ്, ജാപ്പനീസ്, തായ് വാന്*, ഇംഗീഷ് പതിപ്പുകളിലും റിലീസ്. മൂന്ന് മണിക്കൂര്* എട്ട് മിനുട്ടാണ് ദൈര്*ഘ്യം. അയ്യായിരം കോടിക്ക് മുകളിലുള്ള ലാഭമാണ് ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ ലക്ഷ്യമിടുന്നതെന്ന് നിര്*മ്മാതാവ് ഓസ്*കാര്* രവിചന്ദ്രന്*.
*5. പ്രതീക്ഷയിലും മുമ്പന്*, മൂന്ന് വര്*ഷത്തെ കാത്തിരിപ്പ്*2014ലും 2015ലും ഇന്ത്യന്* ആസ്വാദകര്* ഏറ്റവുമധികം പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ചിരുന്ന ചിത്രം ഐ തന്നെ. പാതിദിവസം അതായത് 12 മണിക്കൂര്* കൊണ്ട് ടീസറിന് യൂട്യൂബില്* ലഭിച്ചത് പത്ത് ലക്ഷം കാഴ്ച്ചക്കാരെ. ട്രെയിലറിനും പാട്ടുകള്*ക്കും സമീപകാലത്ത് തെന്നിന്ത്യന്* സിനിമയില്* ഏറ്റവും സ്വീകാര്യത ലഭിച്ച സിനിമ. ഓഡിയോ അവകാശവും സാറ്റലൈറ്റ് അവകാശവും വിതരണാവകാശവും റെക്കോഡ് തുകയ്ക്ക്. കേരളത്തിലെ വിതരണാവകാശം ഒരു കമേഴ്*സ്യല്* മലയാളചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ബജറ്റായ ആറ് കോടി രൂപയ്ക്ക്. 223 തിയറ്ററുകളിലാണ് കേരളത്തില്* റിലീസ്. സാറ്റലൈറ്റ് തമിഴ് പതിപ്പിന് ജയാ ടിവിക്ക് 20 കോടിക്ക്. ഐ മനോഹരുഡു എന്ന പേരിലുള്ള തെലുങ്ക് പതിപ്പിന്റെ വിതരണാവകാശം മെഗാ സൂപ്പര്*ഗുഡ് ഫിലിംസ് സ്വന്തമാക്കിയത് 30 കോടിക്ക്.
*6. ഹൃദയരാഗങ്ങളിലേക്ക് വീണ്ടും ഏ ആര്* റഹ്മാന്**ഇന്ത്യയുടെ ഹൃദയരാഗമറിഞ്ഞ സംഗീതസംവിധായകന്* ഏ ആര്* റഹ്മാന്റെ മികച്ച ഗാനങ്ങളുടെയും പശ്ചാത്തലസംഗീതത്തിന്റെയും അകമ്പടി.
മെരിസലായിട്ടേന്*,എന്നോട് നീ ഇരുന്താല്*, പുക്കളേ തുടങ്ങിയ ഗാനങ്ങള്* റിലീസിന് പിന്നാലെ ഹിറ്റ് ചാര്*ട്ടുകളില്* മുന്നില്*. റഹ്മാന്റെ സമീപകാല ഗാനങ്ങളില്* ഏറ്റവും ആകര്*ഷക ഈണവും ഐയിലേത് തന്നെ. ഗാനചിത്രീകരണത്തിലും ഷങ്കര്* മാജിക് പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാമെന്ന് ആദ്യഗാനങ്ങള്* ഉറപ്പുതരുന്നു.
*7. ഛായാഗ്രാഹകരിലെ ഇതിഹാസം- പി.സി ശ്രീരാം*ഛായാഗ്രാഹണമികവ് കൊണ്ട് വിസ്മയിപ്പിച്ച പി.സി ശ്രീരാമിന്റെ ദൃശ്യപരിചരണത്തിലാണ് ഐ. ഇന്ത്യ, ചൈന,തായ്*ലന്റ് എന്നിവിടങ്ങളിലായാണ് ചിത്രീകരിച്ചത്. നാല്*പ്പത് ദിവസം കൊണ്ടാണ് സിനിമയിലെ ഒരു ഗാനം ചിത്രീകരിച്ചത്. ഇന്ത്യന്* സിനിമാചരിത്രത്തില്* അടയാളപ്പെടുത്തേണ്ട ചിത്രമെന്നാണ് പിസി ഐയെക്കുറിച്ച് പറഞ്ഞത്.  ചെന്നൈ,ബാങ്കോക്ക്. ജോധ്പൂര്*, കൊടൈക്കനാല്*, പൊള്ളാച്ചി, ബാംഗഌര്*, മൈസൂര്* എന്നിവിടങ്ങള്*ക്കൊപ്പം അമ്പത് ദിവസം നീണ്ട ചിത്രീകരണം ചൈനയില്*.
*8. വിഷ്വല്* ഇഫക്ട്*സിന്റെ പുതുവേഗം*ബാറ്റ്മാന്* ബിഗിന്*സും ഹാരിപോട്ടര്* സീരീസും ഗ്രാവിറ്റിയും ദ ലോര്*ഡ് ഓഫ് റിംഗ്*സുമൊക്കെ വിഷ്വല്* ഇഫക്ട്*സിലൂടെ വിസ്മയകരമാക്കിയ
ഓസ്്*ട്രേലിയയിലെ റൈസിംഗ് സണ്* പിക്*ചേഴ്*സിന്റെ നേതൃത്വത്തിലാണ് ഐയുടെ വിഎഫ്എക്*സ് നിര്*വ്വഹിച്ചത്. ഷങ്കര്* ചിത്രമായ യെന്തിരന്*,ശിവാജി എന്നിവയുടെ വിഷ്വല്* ഇഫക്ട്*സ് ഡിസൈനറായിരുന്ന വി.ശ്രീനിവാസ മോഹനായിരുന്നു വിഎഫ്എക്്*സ് ഡിസൈനര്*.

*9. ഹോളിവുഡിനോട്  കിടപിടിക്കുന്ന ആക്ഷന്* കൊറിയോഗ്രഫി*യുവാന്* വൂ പിംഗ് ,പീറ്റര്* ഹുവാങ്ക് മിന്* എന്നീ വിഖ്യാത ആക്ഷന്* കൊറിയോഗ്രാഫര്*മാരാണ് ചൈനീസ് ആയോധനമുറകള്* ഉള്*പ്പെടെയുള്ള സംഘട്ടനരംഗങ്ങള്* സംവിധാനം ചെയ്തത്. മാട്രിക്*സ്, കില്* ബില്*, തുടങ്ങിയ ഹോളിവൂഡ് സീരീസുകള്*ക്കും ജാക്കിച്ചാന്*,ജെറ്റ്*ലീ ചിത്രങ്ങള്* ആക്ഷന്* കൊറിയോഗ്രാഫറും ആക്ഷന്* അഡൈ്വസറായും പരിചയസമ്പത്തുള്ളയാളാണ് സംവിധായകന്* കൂടിയായ യുവാന്*. പീറ്റര്* ഹുവാങ് മിന്* വാര്* ഫിലിം സ്*പെഷ്യലിസ്റ്റ് കൂടിയായ സംഘട്ടന സംവിധായകനാണ്. ചൈനയില്* ചിത്രീകരിച്ച സൈക്കിള്* ഫൈറ്റ് രംഗത്തിനായി യഥാര്*ത്ഥ സൈകഌംഗ് വിദഗ്ധരെയാണ് മിംഗ് ഉപയോഗിച്ചത്. അനല്* അരശാണ് ഇന്ത്യയില്* ചിത്രീകരിച്ച സംഘടനരംഗങ്ങള്*ക്ക് പി്ന്നില്*.
*10. അണിയറയിലും രാജ്യാന്തരമികവ്*മേക്കപ്പിലും ദൃശ്യപശ്ചാത്തലത്തിനും സ്*പെഷ്യല്* ഇഫക്ട്*സിനും വീറ്റ വര്*ക്ക് ഷോപ്പ് എന്ന രാജ്യാന്തരകമ്പനിയുടെ പന്തുണ. അവതാറും ഹോബിറ്റും ഉള്*പ്പെടെയുള്ള ഹോളിവുഡ് ഇതിഹാസചിത്രങ്ങള്*ക്ക് പിന്നില്* പ്രവര്*ത്തിച്ച ടീം. റിച്ചാഡ് ടെയ്*ലര്* ഉള്*പ്പെടെയുള്ള ഹോളിവുഡ് സ്*പെഷ്യല്* ഇഫക്ട്*സ് വിഗദ്ധരുടെ ഉപദേശം. പാഷന്* ഓഫ് ക്രൈസ്റ്റിലെ ചമയത്തിന് ഓസ്*കാര്* ലഭിച്ച ക്രീസ്റ്റീന്* ടിന്*സ്ലി മേക്കപ്പ് ടീമില്*. ഇനിയും നിരവധി ഹോളിവുഡ് വിദ്ഗ്ധരുണ്ട് അണിയറയില്*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

kottoyam - abhilash , anand & ahsa - 4 shows    reservation all 12 shows almost sold out

----------


## jobsp90

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B7PUCZiCMAExsvl.jpg

Midnight Premiere Mass Response in Malaysia

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 220  Screens...Kola Mass


kerala record aano?   ithinu munpu ethanu?

----------


## wayanadan

*wayanattil 7 idatho  ??????????????????   *   :Ho:

----------


## House MD

> 


After this editing only they got UA or this was to get U.....  appol aella scene-um cut cheythu :Badday:  ... vendillaayirunnu...

----------


## House MD

> 


After this editing only they got UA or this was to get U.....  appol aella scene-um cut cheythu :Badday:  ... vendillaayirunnu...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> kerala record aano?   ithinu munpu ethanu?


Linga > Jilla

----------


## SAM369

> kerala record aano?   ithinu munpu ethanu?


Record aanu..Linga 217,,Jilla 207

----------


## anupkerb1

> kerala record aano?   ithinu munpu ethanu?


Lingaa...bt aa listil kure repeat .paledathum show undarnilaa... AI more than 190 screen endhayalum kitum ....

----------


## K K R

> 



AMY thakarthu vaariya scene ellam delete cheythalle..Koppu  :Doh:

----------


## arjunan

> 


Muvattupuzha latha undallo.missed.          njan thodupuzha aiswaryil book cheythu poyi.  :Sad:

----------


## praviatfk

Release pora ..  :Sad: 

Only 200 screens backi vellam anu

----------


## K K R

> Release pora .. 
> 
> Only 200 screens backi vellam anu


Ithil kooduthal ini enthaanu vendathu

----------


## House MD

Malaysia aeppozhanu premier show??... Malaysia/Singapore is ahead of us in 2.30 hrs... so avide ippol 11.30 pm anu, premier show kazhinjo evideyenkilum??

----------


## ALEXI

> 


Kazhuverikal..ninne okke paambu kadikkumeda thendikale  :Furious:

----------


## singam

> Malaysia aeppozhanu premier show??... Malaysia/Singapore is ahead of us in 2.30 hrs... so avide ippol 11.30 pm anu, premier show kazhinjo evideyenkilum??


Malaysia oru theateril (Odeon cinemas) 12.00am show undenna kandathu... bakki theatersil from 2mrw and some from friday only..

----------


## praviatfk

> Ithil kooduthal ini enthaanu vendathu


QCinemas il illa ..

Perumbavoor ashirad idarnnu..

Chalakkudi D cinemas van theppu to other centers ..  dileep... Grrrrr

----------


## SAM369

Thalassery Libery Complex 5 Theaterilum Release..First Time aanennu Thonunnu 5 ennam

----------


## arjunan

> Record aanu..Linga 217,,Jilla 207


Linga papper add nokanda.full thattipu aayirinnu. Thoduouzha okke 4 theater ennu paranjittu 1 theateril maathrame show nadanollu. Athum 60% status oru showkkum undayilla. Perumbavur, kothamanagalam okke same avastha aayirinnu linga.

----------


## singam

Ella closeupum delete cheythalle thendikal..  :Furious:  sivajiyilum shreyayude kure closeups delete cheythirunnu...

----------


## wayanadan

*naaale malayala padam onnumillathathu nannayi illenkil ee sunaamiyil olichu poyene*

----------


## praviatfk

I expected ~220 genuine centers and 900 show per day...

----------


## SAM369

> Linga papper add nokanda.full thattipu aayirinnu. Thoduouzha okke 4 theater ennu paranjittu 1 theateril maathrame show nadanollu. Athum 60% status oru showkkum undayilla. Perumbavur, kothamanagalam okke same avastha aayirinnu linga.


hmm athokke shari thanne..palayidathum undayilla,list vache parayumbo... :Ahupinne:

----------


## praviatfk

Linga show paladathu nadannilla.. I predicted d failure .. This one should have created record...

----------


## KulFy

> Kazhuverikal..ninne okke paambu kadikkumeda thendikale


adangu mone adangu....

----------


## SAM369

> Ella closeupum delete cheythalle thendikal..  sivajiyilum shreyayude kure closeups delete cheythirunnu...


Ivalude eni enthu closeup aanu kaanan bakki ullathe  :Laughing:

----------


## xeon

Kottarakara almost full...  :Band:  Phenomenal

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Linga show paladathu nadannilla.. I predicted d failure .. This one should have created record...


centres & screens okke maximum thanne...........pakshe shows  I   valare munnil aavum............karanam pala idathum............already booking thanne sold out aanu.............so  show kooduthal kalikkan aanu chance.........padam repoprt koode kidukkiyaal onnum nokkanilla............

----------


## K K R

Anniyan polathe acceptance koode vannal..Ithu pidicha kittathila  :Ho:

----------


## arjunan

> QCinemas il illa ..
> 
> Perumbavoor ashirad idarnnu..
> 
> Chalakkudi D cinemas van theppu to other centers ..  dileep... Grrrrr


Surabhi kkarkku padam kittiyille.  van pani aanallo d cinemas koduthathu. Pinne perumbavur ashirwad renovation vallathum ano. Kazinja divasam ashirwadint frontil koode poyappol angane thonni. Show onnum undaayilla.

----------


## KulFy

> Anniyan polathe acceptance koode vannal..Ithu pidicha kittathila


Industrial Hit aavum

----------


## SAM369

ABO..., Shankar's #I @AndhraBoxOffice  ·
Shankar's #I set for Big opening and is for sure will be Dubbing Day1 Record in AP/N . A & B Centres it will be Huge for sure.

----------


## K K R

> Surabhi kkarkku padam kittiyille.  van pani aanallo d cinemas koduthathu. Pinne perumbavur ashirwad renovation vallathum ano. Kazinja divasam ashirwadint frontil koode poyappol angane thonni. Show onnum undaayilla.


D Cinemas enthu pani koduthenna??

----------


## xeon

> Industrial Hit aavum


Enthuvaanu ee Industrial Hit ?

----------


## arjunan

> centres & screens okke maximum thanne...........pakshe shows  I   valare munnil aavum............karanam pala idathum............already booking thanne sold out aanu.............so  show kooduthal kalikkan aanu chance.........padam repoprt koode kidukkiyaal onnum nokkanilla............


Correct. Paper add il ulla ella idathum show nadakkum. Mikkavarum listil illaatha extra centers koodi varum. Kidilan report vannal evening showsinu listil ulla theaters poraaathe varum.

----------


## KulFy



----------


## praviatfk

> D Cinemas enthu pani koduthenna??


Avar normal theatre nu padam kodukkunnilla

Avide backi 4 theatre num kittunnathu moonam kids release mathre ullu.. 

Real themmaditharam

----------


## KulFy

> Enthuvaanu ee Industrial Hit ?


Highest grosser in Indian Film Industry

----------


## arjunan

> D Cinemas enthu pani koduthenna??


D cinemas vannathu surabhikku pani aayenna udeshichathu.   muvattupuzha okke multiplex aand single theaters release undu. Chalakudy endhaano d cinemas only.

----------


## xeon

> Highest grosser in Indian Film Industry


Till date vechalle athu nokkunnathu?  Also Indian Film Industry aano? Tamil alle?

----------


## KulFy

> Till date vechalle athu nokkunnathu?  Also Indian Film Industry aano? Tamil alle?


njan udheshichathu Indiayil languages nokkaandu ellaam ore categoryil peduthiyaal the highest grosser....Yeah Tamil Movie....not dubbed versions

----------


## anupkerb1

> Avar normal theatre nu padam kodukkunnilla
> 
> Avide backi 4 theatre num kittunnathu moonam kids release mathre ullu.. 
> 
> Real themmaditharam


atinulaa qualityee aviiduthe baki centres uloo ..surabhi AC enkilum undd..Agasthyaa :Badpc:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## arjunan

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KulFy

Bees play an important role

----------


## praviatfk

> atinulaa qualityee aviiduthe baki centres uloo ..surabhi AC enkilum undd..Agasthyaa


But show kodukkathathu valiya adi thanne anu... 

AA theatre nashippikkuvalle

----------


## Nithz

I irangi

----------


## KeralaVarma

evideyengilum show thudangiyo any report

----------


## baazigar89

France le show indian time eppozha?

----------


## KulFy

> 


Santhanam  :Giveup:

----------


## anupkerb1

> But show kodukkathathu valiya adi thanne anu... 
> 
> AA theatre nashippikkuvalle


Pinee aalee patikunaa theatres elam potuka tane venam...chumaa paint adichuu 60 rs akunuu..ac ilaa manakatayum ilaa... Platinum rating ulaa theatrl movies release akunilaa...apoll ee C grade theatrl cinema release akathelu oru thettum ilaa...Thrissur tane GANAM movies ipozhum release ilaa ..endhayalum atraku ilaa....

----------


## ALEXI

> 


Ithu evidanu ?

----------


## SAM369

> I irangi


Powerstar Okkeyundo  :Ho:

----------


## KulFy

SG varumbo pic idaan marakkanda @Nithz

----------


## Nithz

> Ithu evidanu ?


Malaysia Preview Show

----------


## Nithz

> SG varumbo pic idaan marakkanda @Nithz


Jaba jabaa : njan nattilaa  :Sarcastic Hand: naalaye njanum padam kaanu

----------


## Gopikrishnan

booked 3tickets..manipal inox cinemas...10am show.... bmsil open ayitila...bt phone booking ready aayi... 

excitement kond irikanum nikkanum vayya.   :Yahoo:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Tomorrow Class Cut cheyunnu...Wow Feeling Proud


Tirurokke eppalanu fdfs?

----------


## KulFy

> Jaba jabaa : njan nattilaa naalaye njanum padam kaanu


malaysiannu kaanunna aalodu idaan paranja mathi  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## SAM369

*#Imovie mid-night show queue started in KL at 7pm this evening.. Excitement at its peak.. 
*

----------


## surjisukri



----------


## aneesh mohanan

Screenshots oke vannu thudangi alle.....

Appo bye.....ini padam kandittu baki.....


 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Perumthachan

> 


aadyathe 3 reel, 9 correction - character intro okke polappan aarikkum. 
4th reel onnumilla - senti aayirikkum
5th reel kiss - romancente kodumudikayattam.
6th & 7th reel onnumilla - stunt bahalam aarikkum.
8th reel - ithra prashnam varaan kaaranam - vikram marichu kazhinjulla naayikayude outrage aano?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Tirurokke eppalanu fdfs?


8am as of now

----------


## sha



----------


## GangsteR

> booked 3tickets..manipal inox cinemas...10am show.... bmsil open ayitila...bt phone booking ready aayi... 
> 
> excitement kond irikanum nikkanum vayya.


ennal poyi kidakku

----------


## loudspeaker

*i vip show finished in kwt  ................
100 days conformed in kerala................*

----------


## arjunan

> Screenshots oke vannu thudangi alle.....
> 
> Appo bye.....ini padam kandittu baki.....


 :Clap:   athu sheriyaa. Appol in padam kandittu ivide varaaam.

----------


## KulFy

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## xeon

> I irangi


Ithu I aano? ivarokke undo ithil? is it power star?

----------


## GangsteR

Nalae padam kanan pattilla ...  :Sad:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithu I aano? ivarokke undo ithil? is it power star?


yaa powerstar sreenivasan undu

----------


## MHP369

> 8am as of now


njan undel vilikkaam

----------


## KulFy

> Nalae padam kanan pattilla ...


ippo santhoshamaayi....njan maathramallallo  :Clap:

----------


## xeon

> *i vip show finished in kwt  ................
> 100 days conformed in kerala................*


 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## xeon

> Nalae padam kanan pattilla ...


Nee ponnennu paranjayo ??

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Imovie will release in #Ukraine and #
Pakistan also.. #Imovie will release in #
China and #Japan on Feb 20th (around
Chinese new year)..

----------


## anupkerb1

@BangaloreaN , 

@ClubAns 

*Ee Thread CLose cheytheku nalee AFternoon open cheythal mathi 
alenkil SCreen SHot , Introductn elamm ituu Thread natikkum*  :Badpc:

----------


## kannan

> #Imovie will release in #Ukraine and #
> Pakistan also.. #Imovie will release in #
> China and #Japan on Feb 20th (around
> Chinese new year)..



Evide okke undayalentha . . .Saudiyil rls illallo . . .  :Moodoff: 
Ivide koodi rls cheyy engil sammathikkaam worldwide aanennu  :Beee:

----------


## House MD

> Malaysia oru theateril (Odeon cinemas) 12.00am show undenna kandathu... bakki theatersil from 2mrw and some from friday only..


Angane anel indian time 9.30 pm start cheythu... so athinte screen shots anu ivide vannu kondirikkunathu... so oru 1 am akumpol first report varum net-il...

----------


## GangsteR

> ippo santhoshamaayi....njan maathramallallo


dustaa...  ticket kayyil kittiyittu marikkendi vannu

----------


## GangsteR

> Nee ponnennu paranjayo ??


yaa... ticket ready aayataarnu..

----------


## KRRISH2255

183Theatres Alleeee Baaki Ok Screen Numbers Alleee... Njan 200 Theatres Expect Cheythu...  :Moodoff:

----------


## ITV

Santhanamnte role enthaano entho
Pulliyum weight okke kurachu ee padathinu vendi

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 4
#Imovie UK premiere in a few more hours. Nervous.
Excited. #I will post my review at 5-6AM *IST* - Jan
14. Be ready!

----------


## Kashinathan

Daivame nale tkt kittane

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## GaniThalapathi

As usual.... Malaysia Show Started... Now Pic Orupadu vannu thudangi  :Moodoff:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 183Theatres Alleeee Baaki Ok Screen Numbers Alleee... Njan 200 Theatres Expect Cheythu...


Kure Theatres Vere Ullavark Kodukkaruth Enn Issue Undakki  :Doh:

----------


## House MD

> Santhanamnte role enthaano entho
> Pulliyum weight okke kurachu ee padathinu vendi


As side kick.. body builder nte portionsil flash backil anennu thonunnu...

----------


## ITV

> Ithu I aano? ivarokke undo ithil? is it power star?


Power Star on Shankar movie ennu media kondaadiya news alle

----------


## KulFy

> dustaa...  ticket kayyil kittiyittu marikkendi vannu


sahicho sahicho  :Laughing:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Kure Theatres Vere Ullavark Kodukkaruth Enn Issue Undakki


Lingaa Effect...  :Laughing:  Ithokke Mathi 100% Opening Aayrkkum... No Doubt... 
Jilla Record Oru 50Lakhs Leadil Ithu Break Cheyyum Ennu Aanu Thonnunnathu...

----------


## Bunny

> Evide okke undayalentha . . .Saudiyil rls illallo . . . 
> Ivide koodi rls cheyy engil sammathikkaam worldwide aanennu


Who consider Saudi as.part of world?
Ee idak fb oru pic kandirunnu
Saudi - family business misinterpreted as a country:p

----------


## Nithz

> Ithu I aano? ivarokke undo ithil? is it power star?



pinne illathe

----------


## kannan

> Who consider Saudi as.part of world?
> Ee idak fb oru pic kandirunnu
> Saudi - family business misinterpreted as a country:p


Imperfect Buji  :Beee:

----------


## MALABARI

Keralathile paper add il polum oru sg reference illallo..atyhrakku suspense getup ano sg yudethu  :Confused:

----------


## SAM369

Kannur
1.Thalassery- 5 Screesns
2.Kannur- 4 Screesns
3.Payyanur- 4 Screens
4.Thaliparamba- 2 Screens
5.Iritty- 2 Screens

----------


## Don Mathew

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Bunny

> Imperfect Buji


:p:p:p:p:p

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Enthuvaanu ee Industrial Hit ?


industry hit ennu paranjal industry ile ettavum valiya hit.. pazhaya record breaker thanne.. andhra style il parayunnatha

----------


## THOMSON

Janapralayam Aayirikumallo Naale....Expecting Biggest Ever Crowd :Band:

----------


## RED DEVIL

> 


kanunundo nale??

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Anniyan polathe acceptance koode vannal..Ithu pidicha kittathila


aaraa pidikkaan varunnath ennonnu kananam  :Thatikalayum: 

400cr gross  :Adhupinne: 
biggest indian blockbuster since 2010 ( viewership )  :Giveup:

----------


## Don Mathew

> kanunundo nale??


Time kittiyaal second show... :Yes3: 

Bhai kanunundo?

----------


## Don Mathew

> aaraa pidikkaan varunnath ennonnu kananam 
> 
> 400cr gross 
> biggest indian blockbuster since 2010 ( viewership )


Tinju pande predict cheythapole thanne aanello kaaryangalde pokku... :Ho: ...Ini ithum sambavikuo... :Mda:

----------


## wayanadan

*ആരും സങ്കടപ്പെടേണ്ട, 'ഐ' യില്* ഞാന്* സന്തോഷവാന്*, ഷങ്കറിന്റെ അത്ഭുതം: സുരേഷ് ഗോപി   

  ivide aarkkaanavo  sankedam* 

ഇന്ത്യയിലെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ റിലീസ് ചിത്രമായി ഷങ്കര്* ചിത്രം ഐ തിയറ്ററുകളിലെത്തുമ്പോള്* താന്* തികഞ്ഞ സന്തോഷവാനാണെന്ന് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി. ട്രെയിലറിലും ടീസറിലും ലോഞ്ചിംഗ് ചടങ്ങിലും സാന്നിധ്യമില്ലല്ലോ എന്ന് ആരും സങ്കടപ്പെടേണ്ടതില്ലെന്നും സുരേഷ് ഗോപി സൗത്ത് ലൈവിനോട് പറഞ്ഞു.
താന്* അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്ന കഥാപാത്രത്തിന്റെ സിനിമയിലുള്ള പ്രാധാന്യം പരിഗണിച്ച് രഹസ്യസ്വഭാവം നിലനിര്*ത്താന്* ഷങ്കര്* ചിത്രത്തിലേക്ക് കരാര്* ചെയ്ത വേളയില്* തന്നെ ആവശ്യപ്പെട്ടിരുന്നു.സുരേഷ്  ഗോപിയെ പോസ്റ്ററില്* കണ്ടില്ലല്ലോ ട്രെയിലറില്* കണ്ടില്ലല്ലോ എന്നതല്ല ചര്*ച്ച ചെയ്യേണ്ടത്. ഷങ്കര്* എന്ന പ്രതിഭയെക്കുറിച്ചും ഈ സിനിമയെക്കുറിച്ചുമാണ്. ഈ സിനിമയുടെ ഭാഗമാകാന്* സാധിച്ചതില്* സന്തോഷവാനാണെന്നും സുരേഷ് ഗോപി പറയുന്നു

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *ആരും സങ്കടപ്പെടേണ്ട, 'ഐ' യില്* ഞാന്* സന്തോഷവാന്*, ഷങ്കറിന്റെ അത്ഭുതം: സുരേഷ് ഗോപി   
> 
>   ivide aarkkaanavo  sankedam* 
> 
> ഇന്ത്യയിലെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ റിലീസ് ചിത്രമായി ഷങ്കര്* ചിത്രം ഐ തിയറ്ററുകളിലെത്തുമ്പോള്* താന്* തികഞ്ഞ സന്തോഷവാനാണെന്ന് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി. ട്രെയിലറിലും ടീസറിലും ലോഞ്ചിംഗ് ചടങ്ങിലും സാന്നിധ്യമില്ലല്ലോ എന്ന് ആരും സങ്കടപ്പെടേണ്ടതില്ലെന്നും സുരേഷ് ഗോപി സൗത്ത് ലൈവിനോട് പറഞ്ഞു.
> താന്* അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്ന കഥാപാത്രത്തിന്റെ സിനിമയിലുള്ള പ്രാധാന്യം പരിഗണിച്ച് രഹസ്യസ്വഭാവം നിലനിര്*ത്താന്* ഷങ്കര്* ചിത്രത്തിലേക്ക് കരാര്* ചെയ്ത വേളയില്* തന്നെ ആവശ്യപ്പെട്ടിരുന്നു.സുരേഷ്  ഗോപിയെ പോസ്റ്ററില്* കണ്ടില്ലല്ലോ ട്രെയിലറില്* കണ്ടില്ലല്ലോ എന്നതല്ല ചര്*ച്ച ചെയ്യേണ്ടത്. ഷങ്കര്* എന്ന പ്രതിഭയെക്കുറിച്ചും ഈ സിനിമയെക്കുറിച്ചുമാണ്. ഈ സിനിമയുടെ ഭാഗമാകാന്* സാധിച്ചതില്* സന്തോഷവാനാണെന്നും സുരേഷ് ഗോപി പറയുന്നു


njan ithil und ennathu oru parama rahasyam anu ennu pulli thanne parayunno? :nokkanda unni ithu njan alla:

----------


## wayanadan

> njan ithil und ennathu oru parama rahasyam anu ennu pulli thanne parayunno? :nokkanda unni ithu njan alla:


*ini padam irangiyaalum ingere kaanaan pattumo entho*

----------


## Kashinathan

> Tinju pande predict cheythapole thanne aanello kaaryangalde pokku......Ini ithum sambavikuo...


sambavikum,sambavikille,sambavikendathane

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Time kittiyaal second show...
> 
> Bhai kanunundo?


ns ku frm anand buk cheythu oru 5 frds um und.140rs ente palli..

----------


## Nithz

Ee padam Adhikavum Tinju Crore Adikkum   :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

report from malasiya vannille?

----------


## anupkerb1

Adyam elarum kaliyakii  . Ipol tinju parajathu kadathi vetonanuuu ?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ee padam Adhikavum Tinju Crore Adikkum


250cr aanenkil.. ath sambavikkathirikkanamenkil valla 3rd world war um undavendi varum..  400cr+ il ethumo ennaanu njan nokkunnath  :Chris:

----------


## jeeva

> Avar normal theatre nu padam kodukkunnilla
> 
> Avide backi 4 theatre num kittunnathu moonam kids release mathre ullu.. 
> 
> Real themmaditharam


Nalla peda kollathathinte kedu thanne ...mikkavarum paghikidum ennu thonnunnu chalakudikare d companykariyillennu thonnunnu...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Lingaa Effect...  Ithokke Mathi 100% Opening Aayrkkum... No Doubt... 
> Jilla Record Oru 50Lakhs Leadil Ithu Break Cheyyum Ennu Aanu Thonnunnathu...


Ith Returns Aan Nale , CLT Apsara Sold Out Aayi

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> 250cr aanenkil.. ath sambavikkathirikkanamenkil valla 3rd world war um undavendi varum..  400cr+ il ethumo ennaanu njan nokkunnath


mandataram parayate.. maximum 200 cr

----------


## xeon

> 250cr aanenkil.. ath sambavikkathirikkanamenkil valla 3rd world war um undavendi varum..  400cr+ il ethumo ennaanu njan nokkunnath



 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## xeon

> mandataram parayate.. maximum 200 cr


200 CR???  orikkalumalla.. 200 cr okke pullu pole cross cheyyum.. Worldwide

----------


## wayanadan

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

* Malaysia*

----------


## jeeva

EKM saritha reservation tikket ellam sold ayi....nale 10.30nu FD shows thudaghum athinu munne tikket kodukkum full first class available....Very good decision...
Kavitha balcony sold nale ravile 9 mani muthal first class tikkets reservation chayyam....Staff ill avide allell ennu thanne tikket kittiyene

theaterill oru bhahalavum illa valare shantham chilavanmarude padam irraghumbol ulla flexum koppum onnum illa athu thanne nallathu...Nale kanam normal odiencineoppam...

----------


## visakh r

ee padam theere pratheksha ila...padam first weekend kazinja veezhum :Yes3:

----------


## xeon

> ee padam theere pratheksha ila...padam first weekend kazinja veezhum


Tinju kelkkenda... Bombittu kollum

----------


## ITV

> report from malasiya vannille?


Show started at 9:30 only
About 1nu report pratheekshikkaam

----------


## loudspeaker

500cr..............dam sureeeeeee

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Show started at 9:30 only
> About 1nu report pratheekshikkaam


Malyasian time 9.30 alle?

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## mukkuvan

Sarita.... bookmyshow-il 2pm shows-inokke ticket available aanu.... Njaan naale Kavitha-il kayarum for 10:30 show...




> EKM saritha reservation tikket ellam sold ayi....nale 10.30nu FD shows thudaghum athinu munne tikket kodukkum full first class available....Very good decision...
> Kavitha balcony sold nale ravile 9 mani muthal first class tikkets reservation chayyam....Staff ill avide allell ennu thanne tikket kittiyene
> 
> theaterill oru bhahalavum illa valare shantham chilavanmarude padam irraghumbol ulla flexum koppum onnum illa athu thanne nallathu...Nale kanam normal odiencineoppam...

----------


## House MD

> 


2nd character is not from "I" it seems... I think that vikram still is from "10 aenrathukullae"....

----------


## KingOfKings

> mandataram parayate.. maximum 200 cr


200cr , it will cross Collection of PK if wom is good ,koore annu enkil ppolum kittum 400

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> mandataram parayate.. maximum 200 cr


200cr ennu paranjaal endhiran record nila nirthum ennu...  :Sarcastic Hand:   athonnu kaananam .. 300cr il kuranja idapaad illa

----------


## ITV

> Malyasian time 9.30 alle?


Indian Time 9:30 alle???

----------


## visakh r

> Tinju kelkkenda... Bombittu kollum


 :Ennekollu: ..report nale ariyalo..

----------


## KingOfKings

> 183Theatres Alleeee Baaki Ok Screen Numbers Alleee... Njan 200 Theatres Expect Cheythu...


Jilla ehtra thetre annu? 160 theatrs alle 

Jilla yekal 50lakhs more mean 3.1 cr , jilla timeile ticket rate okke koooti ille , pinne Jillayekkal 20+ theatres kooduthal ille ?appol ithu First day 4cr chance ille?

----------


## House MD

> 200cr , it will cross Collection of PK if wom is good ,koore annu enkil ppolum kittum 400


Definitely.... it's gonna release in China and Japan also it seems .that too in "chinese dubbed"...dubbed version will get wide release...

----------


## KulFy

> ..report nale ariyalo..


500 cr on the way

----------


## singam

> Malyasian time 9.30 alle?


No indian time.. malaysian time 12am...

----------


## KingOfKings

> 200cr ennu paranjaal endhiran record nila nirthum ennu...   athonnu kaananam .. 300cr il kuranja idapaad illa


Enthiran okke enthu , Shankar Rajinikku kodutha picha ,

Shankar ullathu kondu Athryem kitti illa enkil athu vere oru linga ayayne

----------


## KingOfKings

> 500 cr on the way


pavam Aamir khan oru southindian film record thakarum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Enthiran okke enthu , Shankar Rajinikku kodutha picha ,
> 
> Shankar ullathu kondu Athryem kitti illa enkil athu vere oru linga ayayne


linga - biggest south indian grosser of last year  :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Enthiran okke enthu , Shankar Rajinikku kodutha picha ,
> 
> Shankar ullathu kondu Athryem kitti illa enkil athu vere oru linga ayayne


Koora WOM Vanna Linga Share 80 Cr Aan  :Laughing: 

Rajniye Okke Chumma Angu Puchikkalle

----------


## Don Mathew

> ns ku frm anand buk cheythu oru 5 frds um und.140rs ente palli..


 :Ok: ... :Good: ...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> pavam Aamir khan oru southindian film record thakarum


 hirani with higher ticket rates vs shanker mass

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Koora WOM Vanna Linga Share 80 Cr Aan 
> 
> Rajniye Okke Chumma Angu Puchikkalle


ath vere oru agenda aanu .

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Enthiran okke enthu , Shankar Rajinikku kodutha picha ,
> 
> Shankar ullathu kondu Athryem kitti illa enkil athu vere oru linga ayayne


enthiranu munne chandramughi undayirunnu
athu P Vasu kodutha picha aakumale  :Ennekollu: 

oru linga vachu rajani_e alakkan vannirikkunnu :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## KingOfKings

> Koora WOM Vanna Linga Share 80 Cr Aan 
> 
> Rajniye Okke Chumma Angu Puchikkalle



Linga total 150cr alle ollu ,Rajinyekal almost 3 times 

This film Koora wom vannal polum kittum 400cr 

iam feeling sad that i become late to under stand Tinju , sorry @tinjuJISHNU

----------


## Don Mathew

Malaysia il show kazhinjo?....
FB il reports kaanunundallo...

----------


## jeeva

> Sarita.... bookmyshow-il 2pm shows-inokke ticket available aanu.... Njaan naale Kavitha-il kayarum for 10:30 show...


illa tikketcounterill  avar nale mattinuku kodukunnilla......fd balcony sold ayi entha stratagy ennariyilla...enthayalum heavy croud urappanu teateril avide parking ariea ok valuthakki ittitundhu...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Jilla ehtra thetre annu? 160 theatrs alle 
> 
> Jilla yekal 50lakhs more mean 3.1 cr , jilla timeile ticket rate okke koooti ille , pinne Jillayekkal 20+ theatres kooduthal ille ?appol ithu First day 4cr chance ille?


Jiltla 183 Theatres... 175According To FK... Chila Theatres 1 Show Undaayrunnulloooo... Linga 196... 
Njan Minimum Expectation Paranjathaaaaa.... 4Cr Chance Illaaaa.... 3.5Cr Possible Aanu...

----------


## Viru

> ee padam theere pratheksha ila...padam first weekend kazinja veezhum


ingane kannil chora illathe parayatha 

onum illel vikram ithrayum kastapetathine enkilum padam nanakate enne para

----------


## anupkerb1

> Malaysia il show kazhinjo?....
> FB il reports kaanunundallo...


-ve report alee :Giveup:

----------


## singam

> Malaysia il show kazhinjo?....
> FB il reports kaanunundallo...


Show Theeran chance illa.. avide padam thudangittu 1 1/2 manikoore ayullu...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ath vere oru agenda aanu .


 :Thinking:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Enthiran okke enthu , Shankar Rajinikku kodutha picha ,
> 
> Shankar ullathu kondu Athryem kitti illa enkil athu vere oru linga ayayne


Uvvaaaaa... Chandramukhi... Athinu Munne Padayappaa... Athinu Munne Bhaasha... 
Ithokke Industry Hits... Koora Wom Vanna Linga. 80Cr Share... 
Athrem Collection Ulla Mattoru Starinte Padam Tamilil Illaaaa...  :Laughing:

----------


## singam



----------


## Mayavi 369

> Jiltla 183 Theatres... 175According To FK... Chila Theatres 1 Show Undaayrunnulloooo... Linga 196... 
> Njan Minimum Expectation Paranjathaaaaa.... 4Cr Chance Illaaaa.... 3.5Cr Possible Aanu...


Jilla Evng Shws Dull Aayirunnu ; Ith Evng Shws ippozhe Full Aan  :Giveup:

----------


## visakh r

> ingane kannil chora illathe parayatha onum illel vikram ithrayum kastapetathine enkilum padam nanakate enne para


ena padam oru van vijayam aakate :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Don Mathew

> -ve report alee


Alla... :Wink:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Alla...


cheee nasiichuuu ...

----------


## Don Mathew

> Show Theeran chance illa.. avide padam thudangittu 1 1/2 manikoore ayullu...


 :Hmmm: .....

----------


## Don Mathew

> cheee nasiichuuu ...


Enthado ee filminodu ithra kalippu...Onnu rekshapettu pokattenne... :Wink2:

----------


## kandahassan

Kunditham.....

----------


## GangsteR

FD List..

1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash

2 . GaniThalapathi- Kottakal leena

3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas

3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM

4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali

5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR

6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas

7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree

8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara

9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland

10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga

11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree

12. Viru -Trivandrum

13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR

14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha/

Nedumangad -Surya

15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya

16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New

17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva

18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland

19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam Anand

20. Manoj -Trivandrum

21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali

22. House MD- chennai -Luxe

23. avd -Trivandrum NEW

24. xeon - Kottarakkara Minerva

25. kunjumon - Trivandrum Anjali

26.FK Raja -Trivandrum

27. Aattiprackel Jimmy- Ernakulam PVR

28. yathra -Calicut Apsara

29. loudspeaker -Ajial cinescape fahaheel kuwait...

30. Mayavi 369 - Calicut Apsara

31. urumi - Ernakulam Pan cinemas

32. jumailpala - UAR al ain -club cinema

33. POKIRI - Calicut - Apsara

34. mukkuvan - Ernakulam Saritha

35. ikka - Angamaly - Carnival

36. Shivettan - Bangalore Maheswari Cinema

37. SadumoN - Mavelikkara Santosh

38 . SAM369 - Thalassery Liberty Complex

39. singam - Vetturodu Harisree

40. anupkerb1 - Trissur Sapna

41. arjunan - Thodupuzha Aiswarya

Update .....

----------


## GangsteR

> Enthado ee filminodu ithra kalippu...Onnu rekshapettu pokattenne...


nalae pokunno?

----------


## GangsteR

> Kunditham.....


vannallo vanamala....

----------


## anupkerb1

> Enthado ee filminodu ithra kalippu...Onnu rekshapettu pokattenne...


EE cinemayd eniku kalipooo ...  Ente SIgntr kandatu agane chodikan thoniyalooo

----------


## GangsteR

report onnum varunillallo.... :Girl Mad:

----------


## singam

> report onnum varunillallo....


athippo ella fansum I nu support alle... valla ajith/vijay/surya padamayirinenkil haters reports eppolo vanenne...  :Laughing:

----------


## wayanadan

> 


*kathiyum thuppakiyumokke naalathode pazhamkadhayaavum*

----------


## singam

> *kathiyum thuppakiyumokke naalathode pazhamkadhayaavum*


thuppaki, kathi onnummalla... Endhiran aanu target...

----------


## Saathan

> @Saathan


biggest release thanne... pakshe normally Ayangaran release cheyatha multiplex il irakkunnundu... athu pani akumo entho...

Aascar  :salut:

----------


## singam

⭐Aascar Film⭐ @Aascars  ·  26m 26 minutes ago
#USA Press Show tonight at 6.30pm in New York City. Top Hollywood press are expected to watch the film tonight!

⭐Aascar Film⭐ @Aascars  ·  20m 20 minutes ago
[Exclusive] Watch the uncut version of Director Shankar's #I in the #USA. #Imovie

----------


## Saathan

aarokke early morning shows nu pokunnundu?

----------


## Saathan

> ⭐Aascar Film⭐ @Aascars  ·  26m 26 minutes ago
> #USA Press Show tonight at 6.30pm in New York City. Top Hollywood press are expected to watch the film tonight!
> 
> ⭐Aascar Film⭐ @Aascars  ·  20m 20 minutes ago
> [Exclusive] *Watch the uncut version of Director Shankar's #I in the #USA.* #Imovie


wat abt UK?

----------


## wayanadan

> thuppaki, kathi onnummalla... Endhiran aanu target...


*keralathil endhiran aano eattavum colection nediya tamil padam ??*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kadathanadan

kure 'pidutham' scenes oke snsor cheythu kalanjitundalle

----------


## GangsteR

⭐Aascar Film⭐ @ Aascars 
#USA Press Show tonight at 6.30pm in New York
City. Top Hollywood press are expected to watch the
film tonight!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *kathiyum thuppakiyumokke naalathode pazhamkadhayaavum*


oru mathiri onja comparison aanallo... 2007 ile sivaaji ne tholppikkan pattatha padangal aanu.. :Sarcastic Hand: 

ith keralathil endhiran polumalla target twenty20 aanu  :Giveup:

----------


## Saathan

censor certificate arenkilum post cheyamo...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## singam

> wat abt UK?


12A aanu rating.. 1 min 50 sec cut undu for violence...

----------


## PunchHaaji

> FD List..
> 
> 1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
> 
> 2 . GaniThalapathi- Kottakal leena
> 
> 3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
> 
> 3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
> ...


PunchHaaji - Ajjail Kuwait

4ever - Ajjail or Cinema Plaza Kuwait

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Mayavi 369

:Konnade: ....

----------


## GangsteR

FD List..
1. Jo Johnson-Kottayam Abhilash
2 . GaniThalapathi- Kottakal leena
3. Jaisonjyothi-Manjeri Devaki cinemas
3. ikkafan-Perumbavoor EVM
4. Bilalikka Rules -Trivandrum Anjali
5. Kandahassan -Ernakulam PVR
6. Gopikrishnan-Manipal Inox Cinemas
7. KRRISH2255 - Thrissur Kairali/Sree
8. akshaycool - Calicut Apsara
9. Mohanlal is reloaded -Nilambur fairyland
10. Nithz -Palakkad Sree Devi Durga
11. surjisukri -Vetturodu Harisree
12. Viru -Trivandrum
13. jobsp90- Ernakulam PVR
14. GangsteR -Trivandrum Sree padmanapha/
Nedumangad -Surya
15. Aneesh mohanan -Kollam dhanya
16. KSHERU -Trivandrum New
17. Chirakkal Sreehari - Kottarakkara Minerva
18. jeeva-Nilambur fairyland
19. RED DEVIL -Kottayam Anand
20. Manoj -Trivandrum
21. pterion2910 -Trissur-Kairali
22. House MD- chennai -Luxe
23. avd -Trivandrum NEW
24. xeon - Kottarakkara Minerva
25. kunjumon - Trivandrum Anjali
26.FK Raja -Trivandrum
27. Aattiprackel Jimmy- Ernakulam PVR
28. yathra -Calicut Apsara
29. loudspeaker -Ajial cinescape fahaheel kuwait...
30. Mayavi 369 - Calicut Apsara
31. urumi - Ernakulam Pan cinemas
32. jumailpala - UAR al ain -club cinema
33. POKIRI - Calicut - Apsara
34. mukkuvan - Ernakulam Saritha
35. ikka - Angamaly - Carnival
36. Shivettan - Bangalore Maheswari Cinema
37. SadumoN - Mavelikkara Santosh
38 . SAM369 - Thalassery Liberty Complex
39. singam - Vetturodu Harisree
40. anupkerb1 - Trissur Sapna
41. arjunan - Thodupuzha Aiswarya
42. PunchHaaji - Ajjail Kuwait

update.....  .

----------


## ITV

> kure 'pidutham' scenes oke snsor cheythu kalanjitundalle


Censor Boardkar kadumpidutham pidichatha

----------


## wayanadan

*padathinu ellaa mediyakalum nalla* *publicity  koduthitund*  :Band:

----------


## Saathan

> 12A aanu rating.. 1 min 50 sec cut undu for violence...


athu njan kandirunnu... india il cut adikkunna shot okke cut cheythitta avanmar UK il censor cheyunnue... 
avarkku athinte yadhoru avishavum illa...  :Badpc:  ivide vada closeup shot nu onnum oru problem um illa

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

Kollam Carnival nale 9 shows unde, 9um full.. Aadiyamayittanu avide 7.30'ku show start cheyunathu.. Keralathile multiplex screen'le aadiya show ethano..?

07:30 AM, 08:00 AM, 10:45 AM, 11:20 AM, 02:45 PM, 04:25 PM, 06:15 PM, 09:45 PM

----------


## wayanadan

> oru mathiri onja comparison aanallo... 2007 ile sivaaji ne tholppikkan pattatha padangal aanu..
> 
> ith keralathil endhiran polumalla target twenty20 aanu


*sivaji aayalum T2o aayaalum numma happy*

----------


## Saathan

> 


thallal by ikka fans  :Laughing:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> *keralathil endhiran aano eattavum colection nediya tamil padam ??*


Pinnallaathee... Kaththiyum... Thuppakkiyum Onnum Aduthillaa... 
World Wide Nokkiyaal Endhrian Share > Kaththi + Thuppakki WW Share...

----------


## Viru

*Boxofficedetail ‏@boxofficedetail  

Exclusive.. #I All Set To Hit Cinemas In Pakistan on 16 January..*

----------


## GangsteR

> thallal by ikka fans


vikram manorama interviewil paranjataanu

----------


## Viru

> thallal by ikka fans


ore 2-3 kollam munpe paranjitund ingane  sifyil mato vanitund athine kurich

----------


## GangsteR

⭐Aascar Film⭐ @ Aascars 
Pass on any #Pirated #Links or shops selling #I
movie to aascarstv@gmail.com.

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> aarokke early morning shows nu pokunnundu?



Njan pokunude..

----------


## JJK

Nale pvr 9.00 pm show :Band:  Ade vare engane wait cheydirikum...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Vikramine kurachu kanunnilla..............enkilum ee padathinte ithrayum hype inu ulla oru karanam shnakar thanne.............no doubt.


Hype shankarinte brahmanda vikram padam enna nilakaanu.....Allaathe oru kuranja starne vachu ee hype onnum varilla ennaanu ente paksham...!

----------


## jeeva

Nilambure decent release anu 2  theater is enough for a tamil movie here.......SURE oppenig record ayirikkum...oru tamil padam adutha nal adyamayi HF akan pokunnathu ethayirikkum....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> kottoyam - abhilash , anand & ahsa - 4 shows    reservation all 12 shows almost sold out


Abhilash,Anand,Asha,Anaswara...Evidunnenkilum ticket kitaathirikilla...! :Giveup: 

But Abhilashil ninnu kaanan aanu aagraham..!

----------


## KulFy

> thallal by ikka fans


Vikram point blankil paranju mammooka is like his godfather

----------


## GangsteR

⭐Aascar Film⭐ @ Aascars 18m
#USA #I #Imovie #Tamil #Telugu #Premiere Show
Pre-sales has opened/ will open wide in all locations
anytime now! Book your tickets now!

----------


## GangsteR

#iMovie USA update : Disc and keys are sent and
theatres will start the show on time.USA ppl will be
witnessing the uncut version of film!

----------


## GangsteR

my Jackson @ iamAmyJackson 
Catch us on The @KomalNahta show this Saturday #

----------


## KulFy

> #iMovie USA update : Disc and keys are sent and
> theatres will start the show on time.USA ppl will be
> witnessing the uncut version of film!


Enikku padam kaanan ponam :Crying:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Hype shankarinte brahmanda vikram padam enna nilakaanu.....Allaathe oru kuranja starne vachu ee hype onnum varilla ennaanu ente paksham...!


jeans um boys um okke ithe range hype thanne aayirunu.. kalaghattathinte vyathasame ulloo

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> No indian time.. malaysian time 12am...


appo 12.30 AM IST time aakumbol ariyumello.. another 30 more minutes

----------


## GangsteR

..............

----------


## Jo Johnson

> jeans um boys um okke ithe range hype thanne aayirunu.. kalaghattathinte vyathasame ulloo


Jeansum Boysum ithe range hype njan viswasikulaa...No No... :Phhhh: 

Come on.....Give Vikram some credit....!Pulliyum ithinte marketingil shakthamaya sanidhyam aanu....Superstar aanu....!Moreover 200% dedication ulla actor aanu...!

----------


## Viru

review vann thudagi allo

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Hype shankarinte brahmanda vikram padam enna nilakaanu.....Allaathe oru kuranja starne vachu ee hype onnum varilla ennaanu ente paksham...!


Vikraminte Shankar Padam Athaanu Hype... Shankar Ethu Padam Irakkiyaalum Hype Aanu... 
Ini Nanbhan Ok Aanu Example Enkil Athu Verum Oru Remake Film... Oru Shankar Film Allaa...

----------


## GangsteR

> jeans um boys um okke ithe range hype thanne aayirunu.. kalaghattathinte vyathasame ulloo


nalae padam kaanunnundo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Jeansum Boysum ithe range hype njan viswasikulaa...No No...
> 
> Come on.....Give Vikram some credit....!Pulliyum ithinte marketingil shakthamaya sanidhyam aanu....Superstar aanu....!Moreover 200% dedication ulla actor aanu...!


athokke shari thanne.. pakshe anniyanekkalum hype boys nu undayirunille  :Ahupinne: 
boys okke ippol iranguka aanenkil pillerude mudinja armaadham aayirikkum..  12 yrs munp thanne ulsavam aayirunu  :Giveup:

----------


## ITV

> appo 12.30 AM IST time aakumbol ariyumello.. another 30 more minutes


12:50 aakum

3hr 6 min movie + Interval

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> nalae padam kaanunnundo


oruthan ticket edukkaamennu paranjittund.. kittumo aavo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

> ee padam theere pratheksha ila...padam first weekend kazinja veezhum





> Tinju kelkkenda... Bombittu kollum


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> oruthan ticket edukkaamennu paranjittund.. kittumo aavo


enthonnu shankar fan aado!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

> athokke shari thanne.. pakshe anniyanekkalum hype boys nu undayirunille 
> boys okke ippol iranguka aanenkil pillerude mudinja armaadham aayirikkum..  12 yrs munp thanne ulsavam aayirunu


Anniyanekal hype onnum boysnu illaayirunnu ennaanu ente paksham....! :Yes3:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

> Vikraminte Shankar Padam Athaanu Hype... Shankar Ethu Padam Irakkiyaalum Hype Aanu... 
> Ini Nanbhan Ok Aanu Example Enkil Athu Verum Oru Remake Film... Oru Shankar Film Allaa...


But ithra hype kayaran ulla reason simplify cheythu parayuvanel....

1)Shankars Big Budget Film
2)Vikrams Fantastic Characterization...!

Ithu randumaanu Marketingnu shakthi ekunnath......!Shankarinte peru maathram varanamenkil athu Boys pole valla low profile filmo aakanam...!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> enthonnu shankar fan aado!


aaru njaano ?  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> aaru njaano ?


yes.........

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Jilla ehtra thetre annu? 160 theatrs alle 
> 
> Jilla yekal 50lakhs more mean 3.1 cr , jilla timeile ticket rate okke koooti ille , pinne Jillayekkal 20+ theatres kooduthal ille ?appol ithu First day 4cr chance ille?


4Cr is far stretched....!3.25 Range will be a likely scenario....! :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> But ithra hype kayaran ulla reason simplify cheythu parayuvanel....
> 
> 1)Shankars Big Budget Film
> 2)Vikrams Fantastic Characterization...!
> 
> Ithu randumaanu Marketingnu shakthi ekunnath......!Shankarinte peru maathram varanamenkil athu Boys pole valla low profile filmo aakanam...!


kamalhasante vayasan vesham , vikram nte 3 roles , 7 albuthangal.. athokke shanker padathinte attractions aanu...athil onnaanu ippozhathe vikramante akramangal

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

> Enthiran okke enthu , Shankar Rajinikku kodutha picha ,
> 
> Shankar ullathu kondu Athryem kitti illa enkil athu vere oru linga ayayne


athe picha.....!Linga enna pichayaanu ipol etavum kooduthal share vannirikunna south indian film after Endhiran.....! :Laughing: 

Enthaannariyilla...Rajinik koode koode picha kitunnu....! :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

> kamalhasante vayasan vesham , vikram nte 3 roles , 7 albuthangal.. athokke shanker padathinte attractions aanu...athil onnaanu ippozhathe vikramante akramangal


Kurachu munpe oruthan Endhiran Shankar Rajinik nalkiya picha aanenu parayunne ketu....Dhe ipol Indian Shanker Kamalinu nalkiya picha aayi.....Vikraminu nalkiya picha Iyum..... :Laughing: 

Shankar enna brandne nishedhikunnilla.....But athu cherendathinopam chernnaale max output undaakuu....! :Ok:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> yes.........



tamil director shanker aano ? pulli kuzhappamilla..  ennu vach fan onnumalla  :Innocent:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> tamil director shanker aano ? pulli kuzhappamilla..  ennu vach fan onnumalla


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## jeeva

> Kurachu munpe oruthan Endhiran Shankar Rajinik nalkiya picha aanenu parayunne ketu....Dhe ipol Indian Shanker Kamalinu nalkiya picha aayi.....Vikraminu nalkiya picha Iyum.....
> 
> Shankar enna brandne nishedhikunnilla.....But athu cherendathinopam chernnaale max output undaakuu....!


Athe sakarinte ettavum Hype kuravu Vijay padam thannee..... :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## jeeva

chila fansinte thani konam nale kanan erikunne ullu.... :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

I +ve vannal Endhiran share ok pinnil aakum ennu parayaanulla kaaranangal......

1)Vamban Hype
2)Widest release...Chinayilum dubbed version irangunnu...Ithu significant revenue kondu varum....!
3)Endhirante timeile rateso exchange rateso alla ipol.....

So I koluthiyal 250Cr vare njan share expect cheyyunnu.....!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> I +ve vannal Endhiran share ok pinnil aakum ennu parayaanulla kaaranangal......
> 
> 1)Vamban Hype
> 2)Widest release...Chinayilum dubbed version irangunnu...Ithu significant revenue kondu varum....!
> 3)Endhirante timeile rateso exchange rateso alla ipol.....
> 
> So I koluthiyal 250Cr vare njan share expect cheyyunnu.....!


endhiran thanne 275cr kaanum  :Badpc:

----------


## jeeva

> I +ve vannal Endhiran share ok pinnil aakum ennu parayaanulla kaaranangal......
> 
> 1)Vamban Hype
> 2)Widest release...Chinayilum dubbed version irangunnu...Ithu significant revenue kondu varum....!
> 3)Endhirante timeile rateso exchange rateso alla ipol.....
> 
> So I koluthiyal 250Cr vare njan share expect cheyyunnu.....!


pan asiayilok odi record idanam enghil athu Rajanikku matrame sadikku he is the only indian  super star to do so...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> endhiran thanne 275cr kaanum


Endhiran WW share 160Cr ennaanallo Krrish paranje... :Adhupinne:

----------


## jeeva

> Endhiran WW share 160Cr ennaanallo Krrish paranje...


tamil cinimayude collection ok nalla thallanu.....Aduthu release aya rajaniyude disaster lingha vare fake collection anu nnayi thalimarichitundhu...vijuayude pinna parayathirikukayanu bhedham...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> tamil cinimayude collection ok nalla thallanu.....Aduthu release aya rajaniyude disaster lingha vare fake collection anu nnayi thalimarichitundhu...vijuayude pinna parayathirikukayanu bhedham...


Ithonnum thallaavan chance kaanunnilla.......Endhiran 160Cr share.....Linga 80Cr+ share......WW share aanu...Thallal aakan chance very less...!

----------


## jeeva

> Ithonnum thallaavan chance kaanunnilla.......Endhiran 160Cr share.....Linga 80Cr+ share......WW share aanu...Thallal aakan chance very less...!


bisosam athalle ellam.... :Smile:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Endhiran WW share 160Cr ennaanallo Krrish paranje...


ok..njan gross aanu paranjath  :Adhupinne:

----------


## jeeva

nilambure ok adyamayanu oru padathinu release thalennu alukal tikket reserve chaythu vaghunnathu...ippole pakuthi tikkets sold ayi exept mattini........nale news papper add vannathinu shesham otta tikket polum vaikittatheku kittumennu thonnunnilla... :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ok..njan gross aanu paranjath


Njan share aanu paranjathu..... :Ho:

----------


## ITV

5:30am show added at TVM NEW SCREEN 1

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Endhiran WW share 160Cr ennaanallo Krrish paranje...


ingane oru papercutting/magazine report kandathayi oorma undu
sun pictures kodutha figure aanu ennum paranju

----------


## ITV

Upto Saturday, TVM Anjali 5 shows

On 15th, 7:30 am show at NEW SCREEN 1, about 60%+ tickets already sold

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ingane oru papercutting/magazine report kandathayi oorma undu
> sun pictures kodutha figure aanu ennum paranju


ABO koduthirunnu
BOI 125cr india share aayi koduthirunu.. athil thanne telugu nu 13cr share kuravayirunu + overseas

----------


## ITV

Someone confirm whether all 3 screens on TVM NEW are screening I
Veroru padavum avide booking polum not listed
Advance booking Screen 1nu koduthittu Screen 2&3 counter vazhi ticket kodukkumo???

----------


## LaL Addictz

attingal show starts @ sharp 4am

----------


## moovybuf

PK collect cheythathinte pakuthi enkilum ithinu kittumo???? :Very Happy: .....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> PK collect cheythathinte pakuthi enkilum ithinu kittumo????.....


pk collect cheythath pk kondu poyille? athinte pakuthi ithinu engane kittum ? ith vere collect cheyyum.. enthayalum PK yekkal kooduthal aalukal ith kaanum

----------


## ITV

> attingal show starts @ sharp 4am


So aadya show on Kerala Attingalil

----------


## moovybuf

> pk collect cheythath pk kondu poyille? athinte pakuthi ithinu engane kittum ? ith vere collect cheyyum.. enthayalum PK yekkal kooduthal aalukal ith kaanum


.... :Laughing: ... ippozhe vevalaathi aanenn thonnunnu....thamaasha oke chali aavunnallo... :Laughing: ..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ....... ippozhe vevalaathi aanenn thonnunnu....thamaasha oke chali aavunnallo.....


pande ente thamashakal ellaam chali aanu.. athil enik oru vevalathiyumilla

----------


## jeeva

> PK collect cheythathinte pakuthi enkilum ithinu kittumo????.....


southum northum thammill tikket rattil nalla vithyasam undhu evide jadakalaya bangalore oolakal matrame high  rate koduthu kanu....so south cinimakalude collectionekkal head cound nokkiyal karyam manassilakum...

----------


## kallan pavithran

@Mahabali story reveal cheyunna link idalle..

----------


## moovybuf

> southum northum thammill tikket rattil nalla vithyasam undhu evide jadakalaya bangalore oolakal matrame high  rate koduthu kanu....so south cinimakalude collectionekkal head cound nokkiyal karyam manassilakum...


Head count okke krithyamaayi kittumo??
And even on head count It is difficult to believ that a South Indian movie will have more watchers than a popular Hindi movie.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Head count okke krithyamaayi kittumo??
> And even on head count It is difficult to believ that a South Indian movie will have more watchers than a popular Hindi movie.



bhojpuri aayirikum hindi ilum kooduthal 

I oru tamil padamo telugu padamo alla.. tamil padam + telugu padam + kannada padam + malayalam padam enna reethiyil aayirikum viewership

----------


## Jo Johnson

> PK collect cheythathinte pakuthi enkilum ithinu kittumo????.....


PK enna hindi movie collect cheythathinte pakuthi I enna ee tamil film collect cheyyumenkil athu thanne Iyude vijayam ennu parayendi varum.....!PK and Hindi film industry naanam kedum....!

----------


## KulFy

> PK collect cheythathinte pakuthi enkilum ithinu kittumo????.....


PK keralathil collect cheythathinte 10 iratti I collect cheyyum....

----------


## malikbhai

> pk collect cheythath pk kondu poyille? athinte pakuthi ithinu engane kittum ? ith vere collect cheyyum.. enthayalum PK yekkal kooduthal aalukal ith kaanum


pk he kya?

----------


## KulFy

Today....The History of Indian Cinema will be Rewritten

----------


## Nithz

*Prathap Pothen's FB UPDATE*

A first for kerala ...shankar's 'I' ..the films has been heavily booked ......the 4 am show in tvm is packed .......so get ur tickets fast ....can u imagine people have filled a 4 a.m show ...gods own country ....

----------


## Paapi8thstd

> Kurachu munpe oruthan Endhiran Shankar Rajinik nalkiya picha aanenu parayunne ketu....Dhe ipol Indian Shanker Kamalinu nalkiya picha aayi.....Vikraminu nalkiya picha Iyum.....
> 
> Shankar enna brandne nishedhikunnilla.....But athu cherendathinopam chernnaale max output undaakuu....!


Totally agree with this. Best eg Jeans and Boys...iee rendu padamum pottti pandaram adangile...Shankar-inte.  As you said The Shankar Brand + a branded/talented actor can create magics on screen.

----------


## Nithz

A Tribute To Chiyaan Vikram

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Malaysia report onnum vannille?

----------


## KulFy

> Malaysia report onnum vannille?


+ve aanu....DC cinemasil preview showkku ponundo

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> +ve aanu....DC cinemasil preview showkku ponundo


innu company'ku aarum illa.. mikkavarum naale pokum.

----------


## KulFy

> innu company'ku aarum illa.. mikkavarum naale pokum.


 :Ok: ......

----------


## xeon



----------


## KulFy

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> PK collect cheythathinte pakuthi enkilum ithinu kittumo????.....


3 Idiotsnekkal 30Crore Plus Share Emdhiranu Nedamenkil Mattoru Anniyan Aanel Ithinum Pattum Share Record Idaan... 
3 Idiots India Share 99Crore & Endhiran India Share 130Crore Plus...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KulFy

Review Is Here

ഐ (I, 2015, Tamil)
ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡസംവിധായകന്* ശങ്കറും ഇന്ത്യയിലെതന്നെ മികച്ച നടന്മാരില്* ഒരാളായ വിക്രവും ഒരുമിക്കുമ്പോള്* പ്രേക്ഷകരുടെ പ്രതീക്ഷ വാനോളമാണ്. പ്രത്യേകിച്ച് ഈ കൂട്ടുകെട്ടിലെ അന്യന്* എന്ന ചിത്രം പ്രേക്ഷകരെ ഒന്നടങ്കം തൃപ്തിപ്പെടുത്തിയ ഒരു entertainer ആണെന്നതുകൊണ്ട്. പോരാത്തതിന് നാലോളം വര്*ഷം നീണ്ടുനിന്ന ഐയുടെ production, എല്ലാവരെയും വിസ്മയിപ്പിച്ച വിക്രത്തിന്റെ രൂപഭാവങ്ങള്*, എ ആര്* റഹ്മാന്റെ സംഗീതം ഇവയെല്ലാം ചേരുമ്പോള്* പ്രതീക്ഷ പിന്നെയും ഉയരുന്നു. ഈ പ്രതീക്ഷകള്* ഒന്നും തെറ്റിക്കാത്ത വിധത്തില്* ആണ് ശങ്കര്* ഐ ഒരുക്കിയിരിക്കുന്നത്. ഒരു commercial entertainerന് വേണ്ട എല്ലാ ചേരുവകളും സമാസമം ചേര്*ത്ത് വളരെ ശ്രദ്ധയോടെ ഒരുക്കിയ ചിത്രം സംവിധായകന്* ഉദ്ദേശിച്ച ലക്*ഷ്യം കണ്ടു എന്നുതന്നെ വേണം പറയാന്*. ഒരു നിമിഷം പോലും കാണികളെ ബോര്* അടിപ്പിക്കാതെ മൂന്നുമണിക്കൂറിലും മേലെയുള്ള ഒരു ചിത്രം നല്*കാന്* കഴിഞ്ഞത് സംവിധായകന്റെയും അഭിനേതാക്കളുടെയും മറ്റ് സാങ്കേതികവിദഗ്ധരുടെയും കഴിവുതന്നെയാണ്. 
ലിംഗേശന്* എന്ന ചെന്നൈ സ്വദേശിയായ ബോഡി ബില്*ഡര്*, അയാള്* ജീവനെക്കാളേറെ ആരാധിക്കുന്ന മോഡല്* ദിയ. ഒരു പ്രത്യേക സാഹചര്യത്തില്* കണ്ടുമുട്ടുന്ന ഇവരുടെ ജീവിതത്തില്* നടക്കുന്ന തുടര്*ന്നുള്ള സംഭവവികാസങ്ങളും, ഇവര്* നേരിടേണ്ടിവരുന്ന പ്രശ്നങ്ങളും മറ്റുമാണ് ചിത്രം പറയുന്നത്. ലിംഗേശന്റെ പ്രണയവും പ്രതികാരവും നിസ്സഹായതയും എല്ലാം നല്ലരീതിയില്*ത്തന്നെ ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ വരച്ചുകാണിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്. കഥയെപ്പറ്റി കൂടുതല്* പറഞ്ഞ് സിനിമ കാണാത്തവരുടെ രസം കളയുന്നില്ല.
വിക്രം വളരെയേറെ കഷ്ടപ്പെടേണ്ടിവന്ന സിനിമയാണ് ഐ. തന്റെ ശരീരഭാരം 75 കിലോയില്* നിന്ന് 45 കിലോ ആക്കുക, well toned ആയ ശരീരം ഉണ്ടാക്കുക, കഥാപാത്രത്തിന്റെ പൂര്*ണ്ണതയ്ക്കുവേണ്ടി ഒരു പല്ല് എടുത്തുകളയുക (ഇതില്* എത്രത്തോളം സത്യമുണ്ട് എന്ന് എനിക്ക് അറിയില്ല, എന്തായാലും സിനിമയില്* ഇത് കാണിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്) തുടങ്ങിയ കാര്യങ്ങള്* വിക്രത്തിന് ചെയ്യേണ്ടിവന്നു. ഈ പ്രയത്നങ്ങളെല്ലാം ഫലം കണ്ടു എന്നുതന്നെ വേണം പറയാന്*, തന്റെ കരിയറിലെ മികച്ച കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളില്* മുന്*പന്തിയില്* നില്*ക്കുന്ന ഒന്നായി ലിംഗേശനെ മാറ്റാന്* അദ്ദേഹത്തിനു കഴിഞ്ഞു. ലിംഗേശന്റെ ഓരോ അവസ്ഥകളിലും ഉള്ള ഭാവങ്ങളും സംസാരരീതിയും മറ്റും വിക്രം മനോഹരമാക്കി. അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്*റെ പ്രകടനം പ്രശംസ അര്*ഹിക്കുന്നതും ആബാലവൃദ്ധം എല്ലാവര്ക്കും ഇഷ്ടപ്പെടുന്നതുമാണ്.
അത്രയധികം അഭിനയമുഹൂര്*ത്തങ്ങള്* ഒന്നും ഇല്ലെങ്കില്*ക്കൂടി ഏമി ജാക്സന്* തന്റെ വേഷം നന്നായി ചെയ്തു. പല ഡയലോഗുകള്*ക്കും lip movement വികലമായിരുന്നെങ്കിലും അവരുടെ സൗന്ദര്യം കൊണ്ട് അതൊന്നും ഒരു പോരായ്മയായി തോന്നിപ്പിക്കാതെ അവര്* തന്റെ വേഷം മികവുറ്റതാക്കി. മറ്റുനടന്മാരില്* സന്താനം, രാംകുമാര്* ഗണേശന്* (പ്രഭുവിന്റെ ഏട്ടന്*), ഉപന്* പട്ടേല്*, ഓജസ് രജനി, പവര്*സ്റ്റാര്* ശ്രീനിവാസന്* തുടങ്ങിയവര്* അവരവരുടെ വേഷങ്ങള്* മോശമാക്കിയില്ല. രാംകുമാര്* ഗണേശന്റെ കഥാപാത്രം ചിലപ്പോഴൊക്കെ വിജയ്* മല്യയെ ഓര്*മപ്പെടുത്തി. ഉപന്* പട്ടേലിന്റെ ഡബ്ബിങ്ങ് വികലമായിരുന്നു പല സ്ഥലങ്ങളിലും.
മലയാളികള്* ഐക്കായി കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നത് മറ്റൊരുകാരണം കൊണ്ടുകൂടിയാണ്. ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ productionന്റെ പ്രാരംഭഘട്ടത്തില്*ത്തന്നെ ചര്*ച്ചാവിഷയമായ സുരേഷ് ഗോപിയുടെ വേഷം. ആദ്യടീസര്*, ട്രെയിലര്* തുടങ്ങിയവയിലെ സുരേഷ് ഗോപിയുടെ അഭാവം മലയാളികളെ തെല്ലൊന്നുമല്ല ചൊടിപ്പിച്ചത്. എന്നാല്* ചിത്രത്തില്* നമ്മെ ഒട്ടും നിരാശപ്പെടുത്താതെ വളരെ നല്ലൊരു വേഷമാണ് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നത്. വെറുമൊരു അതിഥിവേഷം എന്ന് പലരും പ്രചരിപ്പിച്ചെങ്കിലും അതില്*നിന്ന് വിപരീതമായി ഒരു മുഴുനീളന്* വേഷം തന്നെയാണ് ശങ്കര്* സുരേഷ് ഗോപിക്കായി ഒരുക്കിയത്. ആ വേഷത്തെ വളരെയധികം മികവുറ്റതാക്കാനും അദ്ദേഹത്തിനു സാധിച്ചു. മാത്രവുമല്ല, വളരെയേറെ സുമുഖനും സുന്ദരനുമായിരുന്നു അദ്ദേഹം ചിത്രത്തില്*. കുറേ വര്*ഷങ്ങള്*ക്കുശേഷമാണ് അദ്ദേഹത്തെ ഇത്രയേറെ ഭംഗിയോടെ സ്ക്രീനില്* കാണാന്* സാധിച്ചത്.
മിഴിവുറ്റ ഗാനരംഗങ്ങളും തീപാറുന്ന സംഘട്ടനരംഗങ്ങളും ശങ്കര്* സിനിമകളുടെ പ്രത്യേകതയാണ്. എന്നാല്* 'ഐ'യില്* ഈ രണ്ടുകാര്യങ്ങളും ഒരു പരിധിവരെ നിരാശപ്പെടുത്തി എന്നുവേണം പറയാന്*. പ്രത്യേകിച്ച് സംഘട്ടനരംഗങ്ങള്*. പ്രേക്ഷകരെ അത്രയ്ക്കൊന്നും ത്രസിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ത്രില്ലിംഗ് സംഘട്ടനരംഗങ്ങള്* ഈ ചിത്രത്തില്* കാണാന്* സാധിച്ചില്ല. ഒരു musical rooftop stunt വ്യത്യസ്തമായിരുന്നു. ഗാനരംഗങ്ങളില്* 'പൂക്കളേ..' എന്ന ഗാനം അതീവമനോഹരമായി. എന്നോട് നീ ഇരുന്താല്*, ഐല ഐല എന്നീ ഗാനരംഗങ്ങളും നന്നായി. മറ്റുഗാനരംഗങ്ങള്* ശരാശരി നിലവാരമേ പുലര്*ത്തിയുള്ളൂ എന്നുവേണം പറയാന്*. 
ശങ്കറിന്റെ സംവിധാനത്തെക്കുറിച്ച് കൂടുതല്* ഒന്നും പറയേണ്ടതില്ലല്ലോ. പ്രേക്ഷകരെ രസിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രങ്ങള്* ചെയ്യുവാനുള്ള അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ കഴിവ് അദ്ദേഹം ഈ ചിത്രത്തിലും ആവര്*ത്തിച്ചു. തന്റെതന്നെ മറ്റുചിത്രങ്ങളെ അപേക്ഷിച്ച് സാമൂഹികപ്രതിബദ്ധത ഇത്തിരി കുറവായ, എന്നാല്* വ്യത്യസ്തമായ ഒരു കഥയാണ് ഇത്തവണ അദ്ദേഹം തെരഞ്ഞെടുത്തത്. ഗാനരംഗങ്ങള്* കഥാസന്ദര്*ഭങ്ങള്*ക്ക്* അനുസരിച്ച് ഉള്*പ്പെടുത്താന്* അദ്ദേഹം ശ്രമിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. പിന്നെ ഫ്ലാഷ്ബാക്കില്* നിന്ന് presentലേക്കും, തിരിച്ചും ഉള്ള transition ഈ ചിത്രത്തില്* അദ്ദേഹം വ്യത്യസ്തമാക്കി. മറ്റൊരു കാര്യം, വളരെ ഉചിതമായ ഒരു പേരാണ് അദ്ദേഹം ചിത്രത്തിനായി തെരഞ്ഞെടുത്തത്. അതിനെപ്പറ്റി കൂടുതല്* പറയുന്നില്ല, ചിത്രം കാണുമ്പോള്* നിങ്ങള്*ക്കും മനസ്സിലായിക്കോളും. പി.സി ശ്രീരാമിന്റെ ഛായാഗ്രഹണവും എ. ആര്* റഹ്മാന്റെ സംഗീതവും ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ മൂഡിനോട്* യോജിച്ചുനിന്നു.
ചികഞ്ഞുനോക്കിയാല്* logically ചില കല്ലുകടികള്* ഉണ്ടാവുമെങ്കിലും ഒരു entertaining സിനിമ എന്ന നിലയില്* പരിപൂര്*ണ്ണവിജയം തന്നെയാണ് ഐ. കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളുടെ കയ്പ്പേറിയ ജീവിതങ്ങളിലെ തിക്താനുഭവങ്ങളുടെ നേര്*ക്കാഴ്ച്ചകള്* ഒന്നും പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാതെ, രസിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ഒരു സിനിമ പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ചുപോയാല്* ആ പ്രതീക്ഷ തെറ്റിക്കാത്ത ഒരു നല്ല ചിത്രം. എല്ലാവരും തീയറ്ററില്*നിന്നുതന്നെ കാണാന്* ശ്രമിക്കുക.

----------


## xeon

> PK collect cheythathinte pakuthi enkilum ithinu kittumo????.....


Kurachude onnu mindathe irikku, ithonnu odatte pk....

----------


## KRRISH2255

> tamil cinimayude collection ok nalla thallanu.....Aduthu release aya rajaniyude disaster lingha vare fake collection anu nnayi thalimarichitundhu...vijuayude pinna parayathirikukayanu bhedham...


Endhiran Collection Ok Hindi Collection Parayunnathu BOI Vare Sammathichallooo Kaaryam Aanu... 
Indiayil 3 Idiotsnekkal Share Vannathum Ellaam... TN Maathram Allaa APyilum Highest Grosser Aayrunnu...

----------


## kidureports

> Review Is Here
> 
> ഐ (I, 2015, Tamil)
> ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡസംവിധായകന്* ശങ്കറും ഇന്ത്യയിലെതന്നെ മികച്ച നടന്മാരില്* ഒരാളായ വിക്രവും ഒരുമിക്കുമ്പോള്* പ്രേക്ഷകരുടെ പ്രതീക്ഷ വാനോളമാണ്. പ്രത്യേകിച്ച് ഈ കൂട്ടുകെട്ടിലെ അന്യന്* എന്ന ചിത്രം പ്രേക്ഷകരെ ഒന്നടങ്കം തൃപ്തിപ്പെടുത്തിയ ഒരു entertainer ആണെന്നതുകൊണ്ട്. പോരാത്തതിന് നാലോളം വര്*ഷം നീണ്ടുനിന്ന ഐയുടെ production, എല്ലാവരെയും വിസ്മയിപ്പിച്ച വിക്രത്തിന്റെ രൂപഭാവങ്ങള്*, എ ആര്* റഹ്മാന്റെ സംഗീതം ഇവയെല്ലാം ചേരുമ്പോള്* പ്രതീക്ഷ പിന്നെയും ഉയരുന്നു. ഈ പ്രതീക്ഷകള്* ഒന്നും തെറ്റിക്കാത്ത വിധത്തില്* ആണ് ശങ്കര്* ഐ ഒരുക്കിയിരിക്കുന്നത്. ഒരു commercial entertainerന് വേണ്ട എല്ലാ ചേരുവകളും സമാസമം ചേര്*ത്ത് വളരെ ശ്രദ്ധയോടെ ഒരുക്കിയ ചിത്രം സംവിധായകന്* ഉദ്ദേശിച്ച ലക്*ഷ്യം കണ്ടു എന്നുതന്നെ വേണം പറയാന്*. ഒരു നിമിഷം പോലും കാണികളെ ബോര്* അടിപ്പിക്കാതെ മൂന്നുമണിക്കൂറിലും മേലെയുള്ള ഒരു ചിത്രം നല്*കാന്* കഴിഞ്ഞത് സംവിധായകന്റെയും അഭിനേതാക്കളുടെയും മറ്റ് സാങ്കേതികവിദഗ്ധരുടെയും കഴിവുതന്നെയാണ്. 
> ലിംഗേശന്* എന്ന ചെന്നൈ സ്വദേശിയായ ബോഡി ബില്*ഡര്*, അയാള്* ജീവനെക്കാളേറെ ആരാധിക്കുന്ന മോഡല്* ദിയ. ഒരു പ്രത്യേക സാഹചര്യത്തില്* കണ്ടുമുട്ടുന്ന ഇവരുടെ ജീവിതത്തില്* നടക്കുന്ന തുടര്*ന്നുള്ള സംഭവവികാസങ്ങളും, ഇവര്* നേരിടേണ്ടിവരുന്ന പ്രശ്നങ്ങളും മറ്റുമാണ് ചിത്രം പറയുന്നത്. ലിംഗേശന്റെ പ്രണയവും പ്രതികാരവും നിസ്സഹായതയും എല്ലാം നല്ലരീതിയില്*ത്തന്നെ ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ വരച്ചുകാണിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്. കഥയെപ്പറ്റി കൂടുതല്* പറഞ്ഞ് സിനിമ കാണാത്തവരുടെ രസം കളയുന്നില്ല.
> വിക്രം വളരെയേറെ കഷ്ടപ്പെടേണ്ടിവന്ന സിനിമയാണ് ഐ. തന്റെ ശരീരഭാരം 75 കിലോയില്* നിന്ന് 45 കിലോ ആക്കുക, well toned ആയ ശരീരം ഉണ്ടാക്കുക, കഥാപാത്രത്തിന്റെ പൂര്*ണ്ണതയ്ക്കുവേണ്ടി ഒരു പല്ല് എടുത്തുകളയുക (ഇതില്* എത്രത്തോളം സത്യമുണ്ട് എന്ന് എനിക്ക് അറിയില്ല, എന്തായാലും സിനിമയില്* ഇത് കാണിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്) തുടങ്ങിയ കാര്യങ്ങള്* വിക്രത്തിന് ചെയ്യേണ്ടിവന്നു. ഈ പ്രയത്നങ്ങളെല്ലാം ഫലം കണ്ടു എന്നുതന്നെ വേണം പറയാന്*, തന്റെ കരിയറിലെ മികച്ച കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളില്* മുന്*പന്തിയില്* നില്*ക്കുന്ന ഒന്നായി ലിംഗേശനെ മാറ്റാന്* അദ്ദേഹത്തിനു കഴിഞ്ഞു. ലിംഗേശന്റെ ഓരോ അവസ്ഥകളിലും ഉള്ള ഭാവങ്ങളും സംസാരരീതിയും മറ്റും വിക്രം മനോഹരമാക്കി. അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്*റെ പ്രകടനം പ്രശംസ അര്*ഹിക്കുന്നതും ആബാലവൃദ്ധം എല്ലാവര്ക്കും ഇഷ്ടപ്പെടുന്നതുമാണ്.
> അത്രയധികം അഭിനയമുഹൂര്*ത്തങ്ങള്* ഒന്നും ഇല്ലെങ്കില്*ക്കൂടി ഏമി ജാക്സന്* തന്റെ വേഷം നന്നായി ചെയ്തു. പല ഡയലോഗുകള്*ക്കും lip movement വികലമായിരുന്നെങ്കിലും അവരുടെ സൗന്ദര്യം കൊണ്ട് അതൊന്നും ഒരു പോരായ്മയായി തോന്നിപ്പിക്കാതെ അവര്* തന്റെ വേഷം മികവുറ്റതാക്കി. മറ്റുനടന്മാരില്* സന്താനം, രാംകുമാര്* ഗണേശന്* (പ്രഭുവിന്റെ ഏട്ടന്*), ഉപന്* പട്ടേല്*, ഓജസ് രജനി, പവര്*സ്റ്റാര്* ശ്രീനിവാസന്* തുടങ്ങിയവര്* അവരവരുടെ വേഷങ്ങള്* മോശമാക്കിയില്ല. രാംകുമാര്* ഗണേശന്റെ കഥാപാത്രം ചിലപ്പോഴൊക്കെ വിജയ്* മല്യയെ ഓര്*മപ്പെടുത്തി. ഉപന്* പട്ടേലിന്റെ ഡബ്ബിങ്ങ് വികലമായിരുന്നു പല സ്ഥലങ്ങളിലും.
> മലയാളികള്* ഐക്കായി കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നത് മറ്റൊരുകാരണം കൊണ്ടുകൂടിയാണ്. ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ productionന്റെ പ്രാരംഭഘട്ടത്തില്*ത്തന്നെ ചര്*ച്ചാവിഷയമായ സുരേഷ് ഗോപിയുടെ വേഷം. ആദ്യടീസര്*, ട്രെയിലര്* തുടങ്ങിയവയിലെ സുരേഷ് ഗോപിയുടെ അഭാവം മലയാളികളെ തെല്ലൊന്നുമല്ല ചൊടിപ്പിച്ചത്. എന്നാല്* ചിത്രത്തില്* നമ്മെ ഒട്ടും നിരാശപ്പെടുത്താതെ വളരെ നല്ലൊരു വേഷമാണ് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നത്. വെറുമൊരു അതിഥിവേഷം എന്ന് പലരും പ്രചരിപ്പിച്ചെങ്കിലും അതില്*നിന്ന് വിപരീതമായി ഒരു മുഴുനീളന്* വേഷം തന്നെയാണ് ശങ്കര്* സുരേഷ് ഗോപിക്കായി ഒരുക്കിയത്. ആ വേഷത്തെ വളരെയധികം മികവുറ്റതാക്കാനും അദ്ദേഹത്തിനു സാധിച്ചു. മാത്രവുമല്ല, വളരെയേറെ സുമുഖനും സുന്ദരനുമായിരുന്നു അദ്ദേഹം ചിത്രത്തില്*. കുറേ വര്*ഷങ്ങള്*ക്കുശേഷമാണ് അദ്ദേഹത്തെ ഇത്രയേറെ ഭംഗിയോടെ സ്ക്രീനില്* കാണാന്* സാധിച്ചത്.
> മിഴിവുറ്റ ഗാനരംഗങ്ങളും തീപാറുന്ന സംഘട്ടനരംഗങ്ങളും ശങ്കര്* സിനിമകളുടെ പ്രത്യേകതയാണ്. എന്നാല്* 'ഐ'യില്* ഈ രണ്ടുകാര്യങ്ങളും ഒരു പരിധിവരെ നിരാശപ്പെടുത്തി എന്നുവേണം പറയാന്*. പ്രത്യേകിച്ച് സംഘട്ടനരംഗങ്ങള്*. പ്രേക്ഷകരെ അത്രയ്ക്കൊന്നും ത്രസിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ത്രില്ലിംഗ് സംഘട്ടനരംഗങ്ങള്* ഈ ചിത്രത്തില്* കാണാന്* സാധിച്ചില്ല. ഒരു musical rooftop stunt വ്യത്യസ്തമായിരുന്നു. ഗാനരംഗങ്ങളില്* 'പൂക്കളേ..' എന്ന ഗാനം അതീവമനോഹരമായി. എന്നോട് നീ ഇരുന്താല്*, ഐല ഐല എന്നീ ഗാനരംഗങ്ങളും നന്നായി. മറ്റുഗാനരംഗങ്ങള്* ശരാശരി നിലവാരമേ പുലര്*ത്തിയുള്ളൂ എന്നുവേണം പറയാന്*. 
> ...


Macha, could you provide the summary in english, what does the review say?

----------


## KulFy

> Macha, could you provide the summary in english, what does the review say?


Overall a watchable movie with excellent performance from vikram.....the drawbacks are the lip sync of amy & upen....2 songs are average rest superb....good shots and fight sequences....a variety plot from shankar considering his previous films...which he managed to make a decent watch flick...at tail end it says please do watch it from theater

----------


## xeon

Show on. ...

----------


## KulFy

> Show on. ...


SGde look enikku pm idumo....rep tharaam

----------


## xeon

Opening SG annan

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Good Morning...
..

----------


## KulFy

> Opening SG annan


As I told before....opening scene intro of SG  :Clap: 
ee threadil evideyenkilum aa post kaanum

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

Padam thudagi @kottarakara Minerva

----------


## KulFy

The FK bang begins.... :Clap:

----------


## Gopikrishnan

manushyan urangitila maryadak.odukathe thanuppum..kulichit powan nokkatt....

----------


## KulFy



----------


## kidureports

> Overall a watchable movie with excellent performance from vikram.....the drawbacks are the lip sync of amy & upen....2 songs are average rest superb....good shots and fight sequences....a variety plot from shankar considering his previous films...which he managed to make a decent watch flick...at tail end it says please do watch it from theater


Thanks Macha....

----------


## KulFy

> Thanks Macha....


 :Thnku: ......

----------


## xeon

Slow pace... Entertaining

----------


## Vahimon

PadAm enikku athrA ishtappedaan chance illa..because shankar style...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Going to watch fdfs

----------


## Mayavi 369

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## KRRISH2255

Padam Minnichekkaneeee...  :cheers:

----------


## kidureports

AP Today has given 3.5/5, another telugu site gave 4/5, not putting the link because these folks in the name of review gave out all the spoilers damn it. One thing i have heard in tamil hub is that there is too much violence might affect the family audience, waiting for reviews from our friends/brothers here...

----------


## veecee

> PadAm enikku athrA ishtappedaan chance illa..because shankar style...


Arum nirbandhuchu kanipikunnillallo  :Doh:

----------


## veecee

> Padam Minnichekkaneeee...


Entha doubt, double minnal ayirikkum. But there will be a lot negative opinions as well, athalle oru trend  :Laughing: 
Ennittu over expectation and overrated ennum parayum

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

> Arum nirbandhuchu kanipikunnillallo


Ithu njangade dialouge aanallo  :Fight1:

----------


## veecee

> Ithu njangade dialouge aanallo


Thalkalathekku kadam ayi thannode..
Jingalku ini udane onnum vendi varillallo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## kidureports

> Entha doubt, double minnal ayirikkum. But there will be a lot negative opinions as well, athalle oru trend 
> Ennittu over expectation and overrated ennum parayum


Exactly...you hit the nail on the head....especially Meme's and trolls yuck....

----------


## xeon

Gaining pace

----------


## Gopikrishnan

fdfs ..2015ile adyamayi theateril kanuna padam...

----------


## kallan pavithran

Su Go  nalla role anennokke aanallo parayunnath

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

Updates onnum ille. :Read:

----------


## veecee

> Su Go  nalla role anennokke aanallo parayunnath


Ake onnu randidathu tudangiyathe ulloo  :Doh: 



> Updates onnum ille.


Neram velukkatte mashe, ippo ulla pole varunnundallo  :Nea:

----------


## Ethan Hunt

Missing FDFS.. Damn it am down with a bloody fever..... :( :( :(

----------


## KulFy

> Su Go  nalla role anennokke aanallo parayunnath


through out role

----------


## xeon

Songs are good 
.. Not the best... SG in tip gentleman look

----------


## veecee

Njan saturdaye padam kanulloo
Athuvare fk and whatsapp okke ozhivakkano  :Doh:

----------


## xeon

China is beautiful

----------


## pterion2910

tcr kairali tkt koduthu thudangi

----------


## xeon

Fabulous fight

----------


## Saathan

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## xeon

First half over... 3 /5.... Scattered scenes... Expecting a great second half

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

Interval aayi, 1st half kollam..

----------


## KulFy

:Clap: ......

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Ravile Thanne Mooonji....Ivide Theater nu munnil njangal 2 per mathram... no 6am show here.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

So @xeon @Chirakkal Sreehari Kazhinjal Review idanam....

----------


## xeon

Slow pace... Kurachu romance... Story aayittilla... Villain sarikku aranennu oru pidiyumilla.... Richness lacking.... Budget will be strictly under 100 cr... Safe play....

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> Su Go  nalla role anennokke aanallo parayunnath


SG oru gentleman look, fist half kurachu important scenes'l unde

----------


## xeon

WOM +ve ....  :Band:

----------


## Saathan

> Ravile Thanne Mooonji....Ivide Theater nu munnil njangal 2 per mathram... no 6am show here.


 :Doh: ......

----------


## Saathan

Villain aaranennu onnum parayanda

----------


## xeon

Don't worry... Padam bb aakum.. Phenomenal success aano ennu second half depend cheythu irikkum

----------


## xeon

> Villain aaranennu onnum parayanda


Pedikkenda parayilla

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ......


Tirur 7am Now Angottu Pokunnu... 4am (maraka thanuppu)  Athum bikil.... Ellam I ku vendi..

----------


## xeon

Movie gripssssss

----------


## House MD

Kottarakara and attingal anu keralathile adyathe show thudangunnathu allae?? Dudes from kottarakara,attingal okke please give your reports and reviews as early as possible in fk but without spoilers and much detailing of the story...

----------


## xeon

Beast song... Not making any waves

----------


## KulFy

> Beast song... Not making any waves


overall engane

----------


## yathra

Apsarayil padam thudangan  pokunnu . @Mayavi 369 @pokkiri und koode ..

----------


## GangsteR

Tension adichu chaakunnu...

----------


## xeon

Vikram on amazing transformation.
. hats off

----------


## GangsteR

> overall engane


machanae oru kidu title porattae

----------


## xeon

> overall engane


It's OK
.. Padam vikram kidu scenes

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SAM369

*reviews*..............

----------


## GangsteR

Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 
First half #I - Two EYES not enough to behold
Shankar's visual extravaganza. Eyes keep popping
out every now and then. Vikram - WOWWWWW.

Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood
First half #I - @iamAmyJackson 's attitude is
something to die for. Terrific screen presence and
stunningly gorgeous.

----------


## SAM369

Vikram's I Movie Review: Live Audience Response

Vikram and Shankar's "I" is finally ready to hit the screens. While the Tamil movie will see the light of the day on Tuesday in some foreign countries, it will release in India on Wednesday, 14 January.



A poster from Vikram's "I".I Twitter Page
Chiyaan's multiple looks have become the biggest attraction in the movie. He will be seen in four different looks – a bodybuilder, beast, model and a hunchback. His hard work to fit into those roles is clearly visible in the teaser, trailer, and other promotional materials.

There are various factors that have made people curiously looking forward for its release. The first and foremost factor remains the different avatars of Chiyaan. The next comes is Shankar factor.

The director's films have never fell short of expectations and his works have got better film after film. Not to forget, Shankar had a delivered a blockbuster with Vikram in the form of "I" and this reason alone is enough for cine-goers to curiously await the release.

Vikram and Amy Jackson starrer "I" will be reportedly releasing in France, Malaysia and a few other countries. We'll bringing you live Twitter reports. So stay tuned to this page to get early reviews from international circuits.

Below, we bring you the live tweets.


Thanes Posted
@BcinemaFrance @vetrivelan172 of course #I in terms of comedy and love plus national award acting by Chiyaan
#I sincere movie from Shankar outstanding love and acting kudos to santhanam Hw ready as #I gng to break all records national award 4 vikram
#I semma padam in Malaysia all clapping hand enodu nee irunthal semma @Mithunraman @AndhraBoxOffice @kamaljii @Rameshlaus
#I theri mass superb comedy and fight blockbuster of the year @itisprashanth @sri50 @Lmkmoviemaniac @Sureshmylapore @RDBalaji

EX5 Prime Posted
Watched #I..I donno guys bt I feel Msia cut the movie 2 much.
Story as expected but Chiyaan was out of the world! @Rameshlaus : all revenge n fight scenes r cut. We were totally blurred until audience shouting in disapoinment!
Chiyaan proved nobody can match him when comes to performance. He can be fire or water or watever! #I
The best thing I liked in #I is @iamsanthanam 's comedy.
He made the entire crowd run ROFL!
Oh yeah, Shankar used all Amy's ability to maximum. Exterior & Interior #I mean.
She was so hot in pink bikini body!
Since many scenes cut, we cannot feel the mersal effect enough tough in Msia!
#I
All in & out, @Shankarshanmugh the king of #I made yet another exceptional but MASSIVE EPIC movie for Indians!
Not to forget, this #I is definetly not for children. Too much glamour & double meaning scenes.
We enjoyed it tough  :Smile: 

JHayeish Posted
MERSAL START ........never expected such a BGM from @arrahman ...#I ..you will find the story from the logo of the movie ....
here comes CHIYAAN VIKRAM ......age is just a thing to him ...very colorful
I am really sad that such a class film should be trimmed around 2 hrs 30 minutes .....interval on its way ..till now its a feast #I

Salman Tweeted
Just got out of #I Premiere in France. In a few words: Perfect, innovative screenplay in 1st half, and a good msg conveyed abt Love n Beauty

Venkat Tweeted
Watching #I this is world class stuff...will blow ur brains out,terrific bgm...arr best in past decade..hats off!!!1
#I goosebumps allover... Scintillating stuff from shankar...out of the world thinking!!!!
#I no spoilers...just posting my views...no offense

Karthik Raja Wrote
'I' One word AMAZING! Director Shankar nvr fails to mesmerize wt his colourful picturization & cinematography graphics.
Movie was worth the watch.

----------


## House MD

> Beast song... Not making any waves


Beast get up only for song ano??

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SAM369

'I' Movie Review Written by: Avinash Gopinath 

 After postponing the movie several times, Vikram's I  has finally made it to the silver screen. Touted to be a technically brilliant movie, I  was also one of the most expected Tamil film in recent times. So what has director Shankar come up with after Vijay's Nanban that was released in 2012? Continue reading our review to unlock the answers. To begin with, I has turned out to be a trend setter as promised. Be it visuals, action sequences, VFX and make-up, all these factors in the movie have surely taken Kollywood to the next level thanks to outstanding visualization by Shankar and his technicians to bring the director's dream alive on-screen. Plot: Lingesan, played by Vikram, is an aspiring body builder who strives to become Mr. Tamil Nadu. While he is focused to realize his long term dream, he meets Amy Jackson and gets blown away by her beauty. He falls in love with Amy and also realizes that she is one of the top most professional in the modelling industry. Having no other option to woo his lady-love, Vikram gives up on his dream to become a model himself and changes his name from Lingesan to Lee. Gradually, Amy too falls for Lee and the two make plans for their future which promises to be ever so colorful. In an interesting twist, things go horribly wrong as all that colour and glitz is forcibly extracted from Vikram's life. But not everything is lost for the antagonist, what he does to regain something similar to his lost dream forms the rest of the movie. Performances: Vikram excels throughout the movie and his years of dedication just to make the movie that much more interesting is apparent. Amy Jackson too has done justice to her role which is very much a part of the movie unlike many other Tamil movies. Suresh Gopi and Ramkumar's acting skills are utilized really well while Upen Patel could've showcased much more emotions for the role demands it. Technicalities: As disclosed earlier, I  is a technically brilliant movie. While all VFX used are executed almost perfectly, PC Sreeram's camera work supporting such graphics stands out and has an international appeal to it. AR Rahman's background score will definitely add accolades to his never ending list of awards. T Muthuraj as an art director might receive many awards for I  in the near future. Anthony's editing could've been even more crispier.

l

----------


## K K R

@kunjumon giving avg reports..  :Hmmm:

----------


## KulFy

> machanae oru kidu title porattae


theerumbo theerumbo pani tharaan najnentha kuppinnu vanna bhoothamo :harisree ashokan:

----------


## KulFy

> machanae oru kidu title porattae


The Stage is Set For Audience to Embrace Visual Appeal of Love & Beauty @GangsteR

----------


## xeon

Vikram is on fire..
.

----------


## xeon

SG kulamaakuo?

----------


## K K R

> SG kulamaakuo?


SG full length role aano?? Bore aakiyo

----------


## Binesh

1st half kidu buildup...as expected visualy brilliant.....suresh gopi starting muthal und...

----------


## K K R

> 1st half kidu buildup...as expected visualy brilliant.....suresh gopi starting muthal und...


 :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## xeon

SG scenes van kooval

----------


## xeon

> SG full length role aano?? Bore aakiyo


Bored aakunnu

----------


## KulFy

> SG scenes van kooval


kadavule....pani paaliya....

----------


## K K R

> SG scenes van kooval


 :No:   :No:   :No:   :No:   :No:

----------


## ITV

5am show Anjaliyil full aano???

----------


## KulFy

Tension tension

----------


## LOLan

Watching from sl theatre....

----------


## KulFy

> Watching from sl theatre....


enthaayi......

----------


## LOLan

> enthaayi......


Visual treat....onum parayarayitilla.....intreeellaaayi.....kunjumon bonji vellam vangan poyitund....

----------


## ITV

> Watching from sl theatre....


Houseful aano???

----------


## KulFy

> Visual treat....onum parayarayitilla.....intreeellaaayi.....kunjumon bonji vellam vangan poyitund....


ennai arinthalinu pani kittumonnulla pediya....

----------


## LOLan

> Houseful aano???


Ente ippurathe oru seat vacant anu....avide njan helmet vechitund. :Vandivittu:

----------


## K K R

> Visual treat....onum parayarayitilla.....intreeellaaayi.....kunjumon bonji vellam vangan poyitund....


Dae..ninte number miss aayi..whatsappil oru message idu

----------


## ITV

> Visual treat....onum parayarayitilla.....intreeellaaayi.....kunjumon bonji vellam vangan poyitund....


Ee thanutha veluppankalathu avidevide ponjivellam???

----------


## LOLan

> Ee thanutha veluppankalathu avidevide ponjivellam???


Avan enganelum bonji vellam vangi kond varum enn paranjitt irangitund... :Helohelo:

----------


## LOLan

> Dae..ninte number miss aayi..whatsappil oru message idu


 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## LOLan

Second half thudangi...bye

----------


## MHP369

> 


hey lolan brother..entha audience abiprayam?

----------


## KulFy

:Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## KulFy

My 18000th Post in I Thread....padam athrayum shows kalikkatte in kerala

----------


## Wake up

:Band:   :cheers:

----------


## xeon

> ennai arinthalinu pani kittumonnulla pediya....


Hahaha.... Thala ..... DA..... Ithu padam avg nikum

----------


## KulFy

> Hahaha.... Thala ..... DA..... Ithu padam avg nikum


climax aayo....njan kettathu sheri aanenkil climax will be first of its kind experience....variety one

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> climax aayo....njan kettathu sheri aanenkil climax will be first of its kind experience....variety one


Ninaku urakamille?. ..

----------


## KulFy

> Ninaku urakamille?. ..


time aayitilla

----------


## xeon

> climax aayo....njan kettathu sheri aanenkil climax will be first of its kind experience....variety one


Ah .. Ehh. Ahh aano?

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

SG polichu, 2nd half kidilam..

----------


## K K R

> SG polichu, 2nd half kidilam..


Pinalla  :Clap:  ..Vikram??

----------


## kallan pavithran

> Ninaku urakamille?. ..


ivane kurach neram ban cheyatte. enthoru salyamaa

----------


## ALEXI

> SG polichu, 2nd half kidilam..


 :Giveup:  Padam theernna ?

----------


## sherlock holmess

Enthayi padam

----------


## xeon

Padam theernnu... Average... 3/5 ... Go without much expectations

----------


## SAM369

Liberty Sutite HF@7am...Paradiseil Q nilkkunnu,,Show@8am

----------


## KulFy

> Ah .. Ehh. Ahh aano?


sambhavam matte fightine kurichu thanne...climax fight....entha variety alle

----------


## xeon

SG kurachu kooval vaangi engilum kure ere nannayi... Overall slightly disappointed...  Tinju cr okke kandariyaam

----------


## KulFy

> SG kurachu kooval vaangi engilum kure ere nannayi... Overall slightly disappointed...  Tinju cr okke kandariyaam


mothathil ethra rating kodukkaam

----------


## KHILADI

> SG polichu, 2nd half kidilam..


number pm idu. :Adhupinne:

----------


## KHILADI

> SG kurachu kooval vaangi engilum kure ere nannayi... Overall slightly disappointed...  Tinju cr okke kandariyaam


evideya kandathu?

----------


## KHILADI

> ivane kurach neram ban cheyatte. enthoru salyamaa


please.. :Girl Crazy:

----------


## KulFy

> ivane kurach neram ban cheyatte. enthoru salyamaa


you too brutasi.....

----------


## TWIST

SG ANNAN DA :Band:  :Band:

----------


## kallan pavithran

> SG kurachu kooval vaangi engilum kure ere nannayi... Overall slightly disappointed...  Tinju cr okke kandariyaam


oru quick short review idu. pinne elaborate cheyaam
 @Chirakkal Sreehari

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

Padam kandu from Kottarakara Minerava, fans show 4 Am.. Sankar'l ninnu pratheeshichathu kittiyilla.. Sankar films'nte main attraction songs aanu, Devil getup song ozhichu bakki ellam below avg.. Oru song full branding athokke duration koodi.. Normal first half, 2nd half adiyam valiya sambavam onnumillatha pathukke kathi kayari & kidilam 2nd half aayi maari.. Evide ennathe ella shows almost sold out aayi..

----------


## KulFy

> Padam kandu from Kottarakara Minerava, fans show 4 Am.. Sankar'l ninnu pratheeshichathu kittiyilla.. Sankar films'nte main attraction songs aanu, Devil getup song ozhichu bakki ellam below avg.. Oru song full branding athokke duration koodi.. Normal first half, 2nd half adiyam valiya sambavam onnumillatha pathukke kathi kayari & kidilam 2nd half aayi maari.. Evide ennathe ella shows almost sold out aayi..


mothathil watchable alle....

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> mothathil watchable alle....


Mothathil oru above avg aayitanu enikku thoniyathu..

----------


## K K R

*Review by Troll Mollywood*

ലിംഗേശന്* എന്ന ചെന്നൈ സ്വദേശിയായ ബോഡി ബില്*ഡര്*, അയാള്* ജീവനെക്കാളേറെ ആരാധിക്കുന്ന മോഡല്* ദിയ. ഒരു പ്രത്യേക സാഹചര്യത്തില്* കണ്ടുമുട്ടുന്ന ഇവരുടെ ജീവിതത്തില്* നടക്കുന്ന തുടര്*ന്നുള്ള സംഭവവികാസങ്ങളും, ഇവര്* നേരിടേണ്ടിവരുന്ന പ്രശ്നങ്ങളും മറ്റുമാണ് ചിത്രം പറയുന്നത്.
വിക്രം ഒരു രക്ഷീമില്ല __/\__ പടം അങ്ങേരുടെ വിളയാട്ടമാണു..
ബോഡി ബില്*ഡര്* ആയ ലിങ്കേശന്* ആയും, മോഡല്* ലീ ആയും, കൂനന്* ആയും ഗംഭീര പെര്*ഫോമന്*സ്..
സോങ്ങ് സീക്വന്സുകളില്* എല്ലാം ശങ്കര്* മാജിക് കാണാം.. ' ഐല., ഐല ഐ ' കേട്ടപ്പോ ഇഷ്ടായില്ലെങ്കിലും, കാണാന്* ഒരു രക്ഷേമില്ല..
ചൈനീസ് പ്രകൃതിഭംഗിയും മറ്റും നന്നായി ഒപ്പിയെടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ട*് പി.സി. ശ്രീറാം..
എ.ആര്*. റഹ്മാന്റെ പാട്ടുകള്* സന്ദര്*ഭത്തിനു അനുയോജ്യമായവ ആയിരുന്നു.. ''എന്നോട് നീ ഇരുന്താല്*... '' നല്ല കിടിലം ആയി ചിത്രീകരിച്ചിട്ടും ഉണ്ട്.. 
മാസ്സ് B.G.M ഉം,റൊമാന്റിക് B.G.M ഉം എല്ലാം കലക്കി..
ഹൃദയ സ്പര്*ശിയായ കഥാമുഹൂര്*ത്തങ്ങളില്** റഹ്മാന്റെ ചില സംഗതികള്* നന്നായി ഏറ്റു.. 
സുരേഷോബി ചേട്ടൻ കൊള്ളാം.. .. 
രസകരമായ്* ആദ്യപകുതി കഥയിലേക്ക്* ശരിക്ക്* കടക്കുന്നില്ല.. രണ്ടാം പകുതി എല്ലാം വ്യക്തമാക്കുന്നു, റ്റ്വിസ്റ്റുകൾ വരുന്നു.. ലാഗ്* ഫീൽ ചെയ്ത്* അങ്ങനിരുന്നപ്പഴാണു, സന്താനം കിടിലൻ കോമടികളുമായി വരുന്നത്*.. പിന്നെ പ്രതികാരം.. അങ്ങനെ പടം വീണ്ടുംI ട്രാക്കിലായി എന്ന് തോന്നിപ്പിച്ചപ്പോഴേക*്കും ക്ലൈമാക്സ്* ആയിരുന്നു.. 
പ്രടിക്റ്റബിൾ ക്ലൈമാക്സ്* ആണു..

Verdict:-പ്രതീക്ഷയ്ക്കൊത്തുയര*ാതെ ഐ..
മൂന്ന് വർഷത്തെ കാത്തിരിപ്പ്*., ഏറ്റവും ചിലവ്* കൂടിയ ചിത്രം..
ഈ പ്രതീക്ഷകളൊന്നുമില്ല*ാതെ കണ്ടാൽ പടം ഇഷ്ടമാകും..
ഷങ്കറിന്റെ മേക്കിംഗ്*, സിനിമാറ്റോഗ്രഫി, സംഗീതം, വിക്രം, ഇത്രയും മാത്രം മേന്മകളേയുള്ളൂ.. 
പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ചത്ര ഇല്ലെങ്കിലും ഒരിക്കലും ഒരു മോശം ചിത്രമല്ല ' ഐ '.. 

Our Rating 3.5/5*

----------


## GangsteR

> mothathil watchable alle....


ithintae  hype vechu avg report vannal pani paalumallo

----------


## K K R

> Mothathil oru above avg aayitanu enikku thoniyathu..


Over expectation ayirikkum,,Oru avg-abv avg wom enklm ondo

----------


## KulFy

> ithintae  hype vechu avg report vannal pani paalumallo


hype vachu avg undenkil padam good ennu oohikkaam....hype aanu avarkku avg aayi thonnippikkanulla kaaranam

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> Over expectation ayirikkum,,Oru avg-abv avg wom enklm ondo


Nammal sankar film ennu parayumbol oruexpection'l alle kaanunathu.. Abv avg wom aanu fans show kazhijattu..

----------


## KulFy

> Nammal sankar film ennu parayumbol oruexpection'l alle kaanunathu.. Abv avg wom aanu fans show kazhijattu..


Climax variety alle.....

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> Climax variety alle.....


Climax okke aadaru sambavam thanne..

----------


## K K R

> Nammal sankar film ennu parayumbol oruexpection'l alle kaanunathu.. Abv avg wom aanu fans show kazhijattu..


Ee expectation thanne prashnam...kuttam parayaan pattilla..anganathe type promotions okke ayirinnello

----------


## KulFy

> Climax okke aadaru sambavam thanne..


appo enikku kittiya report correct aanu....first type experience....sambhavam njan parayunnilla ellaarum poyi kaanatte

----------


## GangsteR

> hype vachu avg undenkil padam good ennu oohikkaam....hype aanu avarkku avg aayi thonnippikkanulla kaaranam


athu sheriya families oke keranam enkil atraukku wom vendae... shivaji Endhiran okae ithu polae avg wom aarnu..athaanu oru aswasam

----------


## xeon

> evideya kandathu?


Kottarakara Minerva

----------


## Shivettan

> Climax okke aadaru sambavam thanne..


hw is shit annan?....nalla role aano?...

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson's family to watch I

----------


## K K R

> Climax okke aadaru sambavam thanne..


CLimax okke atrekku kidu anennkil super WOM veranamallo

----------


## xeon

> sambhavam matte fightine kurichu thanne...climax fight....entha variety alle


yethu fught ??? ambada mone .. erinju nokiyathanalle

----------


## KulFy

> athu sheriya families oke keranam enkil atraukku wom vendae... shivaji Endhiran okae ithu polae avg wom aarnu..athaanu oru aswasam


above average wom undu....athu pathukke kidu aakum....climax aalkaar engane accept cheyyunnu ennathu pole irikkum....climax is different...

----------


## KulFy

> yethu fught ??? ambada mone .. erinju nokiyathanalle


check PM...... :Thnku:

----------


## K K R

> yethu fught ??? ambada mone .. erinju nokiyathanalle


Climax fight onnumilley?? Ban cheythu vidada kuplyne  :Furious:

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> hw is shit annan?....nalla role aano?...


 Shit annanu imp role aanu, annanu mass diagoules onnumilla, koodishawaran'le SG polethe perfo..

----------


## KulFy

> Climax fight onnumilley?? Ban cheythu vidada kuplyne


enikku kittiya report angane allalo....njan xeonu PM ittittundu...enikku kittiya report sahitham....sheriyaanonnu nokkatte

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> Climax fight onnumilley?? Ban cheythu vidada kuplyne


Diff climax..

----------


## K K R

> Diff climax..


Hmm.. njan veruthe oru anniyan range wom okke swapnam kandu  :Sad:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> appo enikku kittiya report correct aanu....first type experience....sambhavam njan parayunnilla ellaarum poyi kaanatte


 :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## xeon

> hw is shit annan?....nalla role aano?...


Shit annante kai eduppokke undu

----------


## Kashinathan

Frnd padam kandu.abv avg enne paranju.not go with over xpctatn.

----------


## KulFy

> 


Amme ulti illaathirunnenkilo
Enkil aaru FKyil ellaarem puchikkum
Ulti Undu....Puchikkaan ultikku ororo karanangal
Ulti Puchikkals

----------


## Mayavi 369

Interval Vare Avg......!

2 Fights Kidu....!

----------


## jeeva

FDFS cancel chyyatte cherakal and xenon

----------


## anil ranny

Fans show undakymennu karuthi erattupettaku tudangiyapol around 7 30 ethuvare above avarafe

----------


## yathra

Interval avg ...making kidu  ..vikram kidu ayittumd

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> FDFS cancel chyyatte cherakal and xenon


Venda.. Abv avg unde mothathil ..

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Amme ulti illaathirunnenkiloEnkil aaru FKyil ellaarem puchikkumUlti Undu....Puchikkaan ultikku ororo karanangalUlti Puchikkals


report okke nerathe kitti allee :Ennekollu: ..........

----------


## KulFy

> report okke nerathe kitti allee..........


Report thettayi poyi....half correct half wrong

----------


## visakh r

> Shit annante kai eduppokke undu


machan kando? Engane?

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Report thettayi poyi....half correct half wrong


ninakku report maathre kittullo??....  oru padam fdfs kaanaan ticket kittoolle? :Laughing:

----------


## KulFy

> ninakku report maathre kittullo??....  oru padam fdfs kaanaan ticket kittoolle?


Ente veedinu aduthulla theateril rls cheythu thaa....ella padavum first on net review njan idaam

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Ente veedinu aduthulla theateril rls cheythu thaa....ella padavum first on net review njan idaam


nee athrakku budhimuttandaa......allaathethanne ivde swairyamilla :Laughing:

----------


## KulFy

> nee athrakku budhimuttandaa......allaathethanne ivde swairyamilla


 :Vandivittu:  maduthu

----------


## Don Mathew

Enthayi?]-8

----------


## Harry

Tinju CR  :Rolling Eyes:   :Thinking:

----------


## KingOfKings

> tinju cr


enniku tinju crnu vote cheyan pattunilla

You are not able to vote on this poll because your post count is not high enough. You need 10 posts before you can vote on polls. If you think this may be an error, contact the forum administrator.

----------


## mayavi

padamvaliya gunam illa ennanu report

----------


## Shivettan

hype karanam thanne aanu aalukal avg abv avg ennokke idunnath....swabhavikam...

its gud in one way...after 2 days ee abv avg reports kettittu padam kanunnavar kku padam kidu aayittu thonnnikkolum,....

----------


## mayavi

padam lagging undu 



> hype karanam thanne aanu aalukal avg abv avg ennokke idunnath....swabhavikam...
> 
> its gud in one way...after 2 days ee abv avg reports kettittu padam kanunnavar kku padam kidu aayittu thonnnikkolum,....

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> hype karanam thanne aanu aalukal avg abv avg ennokke idunnath....swabhavikam...
> 
> its gud in one way...after 2 days ee abv avg reports kettittu padam kanunnavar kku padam kidu aayittu thonnnikkolum,....


absolutely...........social forums piller okke............24 manikkorum ippo varum ippo varum.........kidu, superb  aavum ennoke swapnam neythu kootti povunnathinaal............ee hype vachu oru excellent sadhanam kitiyillenkil prathyekichu shankar movie..........avar.ok, kolla, one-time watch ennokkeye parayu..........

normal audince.......tamil nattile okke sadharanakkar...........avar okke theatril thanne aavum ini 1 azhvha ......abv avg/good oke aanel..............

shankar filiminu athokke mathi...........koluthaan.

keralthil prekshakar pinne eppozhum vimarsana budhiyode aanu padthe sameepikuka............padathinte kuravukal enthu ennanu avar adyam nokkuka............so ivide ee reviews expected aanu.

enthiran okke koora ennayirunnu palarudeyum report.

----------


## Sal kk

Enthayi.....

----------


## LOLan

Padam kandu from anjali theatre....4:30 nu eneett theatrilott oadi.. @Manoj annan karanam ticket kiti....5:15 vare theatreil varathirunna @kunjumon :kannilkuth: 

Marana mass rush... :Band:   :Band:  

Avrg first half good second half...
Oru revenge story ...athra thanne....alenkilum shakarinte padathil enthina story...angeru eduth vekkum kidilanayit...namal kandechal matram mathi...:) entheryalum ishtayi  :Band:  



Vikram  :salut:   onum parayunila...kanuka :shocked: 
Shankar  :salut:  ingerk cheriyee pranth undenn thonunnu....alenki ithrem creativity oralk kanuo  :Thinking: 
Ami jakson :sarasu ente pancharakkatti: 

Suresh gopi nannayi cheydu......nala role thane kiti  :Thumbup1:  

Visuals music songs ithonum pine prathekam parayanda avasyam ilallo....


Avg ano ?? Athukkum mele... :Thumbup1:

----------


## RED DEVIL

Theatre lot pokunnu...

----------


## nmaks

Thanks machaaa

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Padam kandu from anjali theatre....4:30 nu eneett theatrilott oadi.. @Manoj annan karanam ticket kiti....5:15 vare theatreil varathirunna @kunjumon :kannilkuth: 
> 
> Marana mass rush...  
> 
> Avrg first half good second half...
> Oru revenge story ...athra thanne....alenkilum shakarinte padathil enthina story...angeru eduth vekkum kidilanayit...namal kandechal matram mathi...:) entheryalum ishtayi  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


midukkan............nalla review.

----------


## GangsteR

iMoviesUSA @ SIMoviesUSA 
#I Telugu premier picked up really well.Avg per
screen is almost same as Tamil. Combined Total $
172K.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

SG ku break aakumo?

----------


## GangsteR

'I': Another Oscar?
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, January 14, 2015]
The four year long wait is over, 'I' is out in the open for
reviews. As the initial (special) screening is underway
across the country, thinking in retrospect, major part of
procrastination in the release of 'I', especially through
the months of last year, is visual effects. Weta Digital
has already been credited with five Academy Awards
and it is this pro that director Shankar roped in, for the
Vikram-Amy starrer Pongal treat. Their immaculate and
intricate work is what consumed a considerable share of
time on the sets, in addition to the obvious and
remarkable physical changes that Vikram put himself
through.
Rising Sun Pictures, based in Australia handled visual
effects for the multiple-Oscar winning 'Gravity'. The
same firm has worked with Shankar on the post
production of 'I', completing the picture for a remarkable
visual experience. AR Rahman needs no introduction.
Already the proud recipient of two Oscars, is also a part
of 'I'. Weta has bagged the Oscar for three 'Lord of the
Rings' - The Two Towers, The Return of the King and
Fellowship of the Ring, apart from for 'King Kong' and
'Avatar'. With so many Oscar laurets on the same
project, will 'I' bag an Academy Award too? Post your
opinions.

----------


## LOLan

> midukkan............nalla review.


Oothiyathaano ....eay ..... :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR

I - Movie Review | Early Review
-
Colourful..Terrific..Mesmerizing..



http://www.kollyinsider.com/2015/01/...eview.html?m=0

----------


## RED DEVIL

Anaswara yiloke mudinja aalu

----------


## Dylan

telugu tweeters katta negative aanallo idunnathu...
ithu lavanmaar oru pathivaakkiyittundu... for all big tamil films....

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Oothiyathaano ....eay .....


no bhai............odandaa........

ullathu valare nannayi parnajittundu.........shankar movie okke ingine thanne.....good

----------


## GangsteR

> telugu tweeters katta negative aanallo idunnathu...
> ithu lavanmaar oru pathivaakkiyittundu... for all big tamil films....


mai*****...

----------


## LOLan

> no bhai............odandaa........
> 
> ullathu valare nannayi parnajittundu.........shankar movie okke ingine thanne.....good


 :Thnku:   :Thnku:

----------


## KEERIKKADAN JOSE

report enghane und???+ve anno?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> report enghane und???+ve anno?


abv.avg to good. from kerala............tamil nattil..........superb

----------


## josemon17

> Padam kandu from anjali theatre....4:30 nu eneett theatrilott oadi.. @Manoj annan karanam ticket kiti....5:15 vare theatreil varathirunna @kunjumon :kannilkuth: 
> 
> Marana mass rush...  
> 
> Avrg first half good second half...
> Oru revenge story ...athra thanne....alenkilum shakarinte padathil enthina story...angeru eduth vekkum kidilanayit...namal kandechal matram mathi...:) entheryalum ishtayi  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Perumthachan

> Ee expectation thanne prashnam...kuttam parayaan pattilla..anganathe type promotions okke ayirinnello


you mean, like aashiq abu Gangster type promotion.

----------


## RED DEVIL

Ithu enthuva ithu 10nu thudanganda shw ku tickt koduthu thudangi aalum keri thudangi nw..

----------


## LOLan

> you mean, like aashiq abu Gangster type promotion.


Enthina njangale ingane vishamippikkaney :(

----------


## Jo Johnson

Reviews onnum vaayichilla..!Njan paranja pole hype nd expectation viewing experiencene baadhichitund chilark...! :Giveup: 

Anyways ol the best....! :Giveup:

----------


## Perumthachan

> Enthina njangale ingane vishamippikkaney :(


njan genuine aayittoru samshayam alle chodhichathu. bhayankara promo. hype. huge expectations.
aa expectation meet cheyaanja oru padam aayirunnu Gangster. athondu chodhichathaa.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Anaswara yiloke mudinja aalu


Apol innu kottayathek adukenda alle.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## KEERIKKADAN JOSE

> abv.avg to good. from kerala............tamil nattil..........superb


Malayalikal Bhramanda cinemakal annum ateduthitte ollu... ithu anghane thane.... :Band: 
Nalloru vijayam ithinu kittatte.....

----------


## Don Mathew

> Apol innu kottayathek adukenda alle..


Online book cheythittu vidu...njN 2nd show ku kerum....

----------


## jumail pala

nice ayi pani kitti aley...? friends elam worst f shankar enu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Finally 4am Nu Veetil ninnum irangiya Njan 10am show Ku Kottakal Kayari....
With @MHP369 @wakeup

----------


## jackramsey

first half over . usual shankar first half quality just as expected with non linear flashback storytelling . hoping  second half will compensate for it . 
only disappointing thing for me was that Chinese stunt scenes with those cycles . didn't meet my expectations

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> pk he kya?


I am not pk
I am the most awaited film since 2010
I will see more than 30 million viewers

----------


## GangsteR

> Finally 4am Nu Veetil ninnum irangiya Njan 10am show Ku Kottakal Kayari....
> With @MHP369 @wakeup


4 manilkku irangiyittu ipozhano kayarunnae

----------


## GangsteR

> first half over . usual shankar first half quality just as expected with non linear flashback storytelling . hoping  second half will compensate for it . 
> only disappointing thing for me was that Chinese stunt scenes with those cycles . didn't meet my expectations


shoe lace trick enganundu?

----------


## GangsteR

> I am not pk
> I am the most awaited film since 2010
> I will see more than 30 million viewers


siggy maattendi varumo... :Proof:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 4 manilkku irangiyittu ipozhano kayarunnae


Ys... Ivide oru theater ilum Thudangiyitila.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> siggy maattendi varumo...


ningalude mattenda time kazhinju

----------


## nmaks



----------


## GangsteR

> Ys... Ivide oru theater ilum Thudangiyitila.


etra manikka show?

----------


## GangsteR

> ningalude mattenda time kazhinju


athu njan maattikollam

tinju cr edukkilla as per reports....

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Apol innu kottayathek adukenda alle..


asha l availble ayrnu

----------


## ACME

> hype karanam thanne aanu aalukal avg abv avg ennokke idunnath....swabhavikam...
> 
> its gud in one way...after 2 days ee abv avg reports kettittu padam kanunnavar kku padam kidu aayittu thonnnikkolum,....


Athalle njan innu padam kaananda ennu veche  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## Don Mathew

Sivaji,Enthiran okke initial days il ee report alle undayullu...Ithum vamban hit aakumayirikum...

----------


## Don Mathew

> asha l availble ayrnu


machan Anand il alle??

----------


## GangsteR

> Sivaji,Enthiran okke initial days il ee report alle undayullu...Ithum vamban hit aakumayirikum...


Endhiran shivajiyekal wom bad aarnu

----------


## moovybuf

Padam rakshapeduo???: lol:

----------


## GangsteR

> Athalle njan innu padam kaananda ennu veche


njan ini sunday kaanunnullu

----------


## xeon

> machan kando? Engane?


For me an above average entertainer..

----------


## Shivettan

> Athalle njan innu padam kaananda ennu veche


nolettante intersteller vannapozhum ee cribbing undayurnnu adyam...athu pinne english padam aayondu kurach per kannum pootti swayambhan ennu paranjennu matram....

----------


## Don Mathew

> Endhiran shivajiyekal wom bad aarnu


Nere thirichalle... :Unsure:

----------


## ACME

> telugu tweeters katta negative aanallo idunnathu...
> ithu lavanmaar oru pathivaakkiyittundu... for all big tamil films....


Ath expected aayirunnu..especially abide flower star padam odunnundallo

----------


## GangsteR

> Nere thirichalle...


enthooo..... ividokkae shivaji aanu better ennu varae kettu

----------


## GangsteR

> Ath expected aayirunnu..especially abide flower star padam odunnundallo


gopalanae rekshikkaan aakum....

----------


## GangsteR

> Ath expected aayirunnu..especially abide flower star padam odunnundallo


gopalanae rekshikkaan aakum....

----------


## xeon

> nice ayi pani kitti aley...? friends elam worst f shankar enu


I agree .. But better than jeans

----------


## Shivettan

> enthooo..... ividokkae shivaji aanu better ennu varae kettu


yes...shivaji better ennayurnnu initial reports..

----------


## Don Mathew

> enthooo..... ividokkae shivaji aanu better ennu varae kettu


 :Nea: ......

----------


## ACME

> njan ini sunday kaanunnullu


Ivide naaLe irangiyal kaanum  :Read:

----------


## jumail pala

fb elam katta negative wom...

----------


## Don Mathew

> fb elam katta negative wom...


 :Laughing: ... :Laughing: ... :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> I agree .. But better than jeans


jeans allae shankarintae worst.... ithu shivaji n endhiranekal better allae

----------


## GangsteR

> Ivide naaLe irangiyal kaanum


enikku tym illaanjitta...

----------


## anupkerb1

Gopalan Fans & Aambala fans sarikum kashtapedunudd ...

Daivame Aambalaa postpone cheyaleeee . .. :Giveup:

----------


## xeon

> jeans allae shankarintae worst.... ithu shivaji n endhiranekal better allae


Sivaji oru adichu poli padam alle ?? Comedy action okke aayi nalla rich aayi pokum.. ithu dull aanu..

----------


## GangsteR

> fb elam katta negative wom...


njab ithuvarae oru negativum kandilla..

----------


## GangsteR

> Sivaji oru adichu poli padam alle ?? Comedy action okke aayi nalla rich aayi pokum.. ithu dull aanu..


padam rekshapedillae

----------


## jumail pala

> njab ithuvarae oru negativum kandilla..


macha CPC onu poyi nokku...

----------


## Hail

Shivaji Enthiran okke mosham padam aanennu ippazha arinje  :Laughing: 

Shankarinte jeans mathre ishtapedaathathulloo.  

Ithu kaanum enthayalum udanthanne. Enikku shivaji enthiran okke ishtapettathaanu

----------


## anupkerb1

> But ithra hype kayaran ulla reason simplify cheythu parayuvanel....
> 
> 1)Shankars Big Budget Film
> 2)Vikrams Fantastic Characterization...!
> 
> Ithu randumaanu Marketingnu shakthi ekunnath......!Shankarinte peru maathram varanamenkil athu Boys pole valla low profile filmo aakanam...!


Ee parayunaa BOYS & JEans initial undayilalooo aleee :Hoennekollu:  .. TN flop ayaa Jeans Keralathl SUper HIT ...

Pine BIG Budget & marketing 

Vikram After anniyan orupadu bigbudget vanirunnuu .... 

Kandaswamy & RAVAN

Ravan Marketing mosham arnoo ??? Cann festval (edhoo oru festival name urapilaa ) varee promotion arnuu 

& rajni after sivaji &endhiran ...Kochadiyan enaa big budget,Marketing cheythu vanuu endhaa undayenu elarkum ariyaamm ...

Shankar Kodee matram BB aakunuu .. Shankar alathee veree aaru direct cheythitum ..athu Big budget ayitum ,maximum market cheytatum RAjni ,Vikram oru BB kitatthu endhaa ???

----------


## xeon

> padam rekshapedillae


Athokke Budjet pole okke irikkum.. 100 cr okke aanengil thanne distributers nilavilikkan chance undu.. Andhra 40 cr ennalle kette? avarude okke kaaryam enthuo entho? paavangal...
BB aakum padam. pakshe Linga pole profit wise flop aayille kollam.. Keralathil 1 weekil veezhan chance undu.. Pinne Tinju CR okke verum swapnam maathram.. paavam tinju ethra mohichatha

----------


## anupkerb1

> Shivaji Enthiran okke mosham padam aanennu ippazha arinje 
> 
> Shankarinte jeans mathre ishtapedaathathulloo.  
> 
> Ithu kaanum enthayalum udanthanne. Enikku shivaji enthiran okke ishtapettathaanu



Sivaji Endhiran mosham enu alaa...Annuu ithupole 1st day tanee elamm nalaa -ve wom arnuu ... Endhanuu -ve enu chodichall expectatn atra kitiyilanu parayum...endhanu expect cheythenuu aarkum ariyilaa ?endhekilum elam kutam parayandeee

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


excellent review.........

valare nannayi thanne panajirikkunnu..................positive points aanenkilum...........kanunnavarkku   theerchayayum film kaanaan prachodhanamavum.

----------


## Manoj

Padam kandu from kairali 5.30am show, houseful. 

Kidilam padam, orupaadu ishtapettu...

----------


## anupkerb1

> Padam kandu from kairali 5.30am show, houseful. 
> 
> Kidilam padam, orupaadu ishtapettu...


Status eganee...ipol rush undooo ?

----------


## xeon

SG annan Amyude oru vilapidicha saadanam adichu maattunnundu ...  :Band:

----------


## Manoj

Macha padam eppadi hit thanaa.

Athukum mele.

Superhit                                                       

Athukum mele.


Appuram enna blockbuster aa.


Ellathukum mele

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Shivaji Enthiran okke mosham padam aanennu ippazha arinje 
> 
> Shankarinte jeans mathre ishtapedaathathulloo.  
> 
> Ithu kaanum enthayalum udanthanne. Enikku shivaji enthiran okke ishtapettathaanu


shivaji...better than enthiran no doubt.  pakshe enthirante   robot enna character kuttikalkkidayil oke undakkiya impact aanu........aa padam familye sarikum theatrilekku ozhukkiyathu............mathramalla technical perfection..........indiayil........rajaniye sarikkum.........ettavum valiya tharam aakki enthiran.

ennal adya dingalil enthiran bad, no content, verum robot prakadanam ennokke parnajulla negatives aayirunnu kooduthal............shivaji better wom aayirunu...........kidu songs & one liner... athinte main attraction aayirunnu..

----------


## Hail

> Sivaji Endhiran mosham enu alaa...Annuu ithupole 1st day tanee elamm nalaa -ve wom arnuu ... Endhanuu -ve enu chodichall expectatn atra kitiyilanu parayum...endhanu expect cheythenuu aarkum ariyilaa ?endhekilum elam kutam parayandeee


Complete ennavum ippo critics aanu.
Oru sadharana prekshakan aayi padam kaanaan kazhiyatha pole aanu palarum. Otu ngtv review kandaal athinekkal likes kittunna orennam ezhuthaan aayi padam kaanum pole..

Enthelum aakatte.. Ee koppu degrading kondu arhikkunna vijayam nedaathe pokaruthu ennu mathre ulloo.. 3-4 kollathe orupaadu perude adhwaanam aanu..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Macha padam eppadi hit thanaa.
> 
> Athukum mele.
> 
> Superhit                                                       
> 
> Athukum mele.
> 
> 
> ...


ethnayi..........ningal kando?   ellathukkum mele ethumo?

----------


## Manoj

> Status eganee...ipol rush undooo ?


Odukathe rush, 9 maniku Anjali veendum thudangi , athum houseful.Padmanabha, devipriya 10 maniku full... Maraka rush aanu...

----------


## Manoj

> ethnayi..........ningal kando?   ellathukkum mele ethumo?


Pinne ethaathe, ithu kidukkum bhai...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Complete ennavum ippo critics aanu.
> Oru sadharana prekshakan aayi padam kaanaan kazhiyatha pole aanu palarum. Otu ngtv review kandaal athinekkal likes kittunna orennam ezhuthaan aayi padam kaanum pole..
> 
> Enthelum aakatte.. Ee koppu degrading kondu arhikkunna vijayam nedaathe pokaruthu ennu mathre ulloo.. 3-4 kollathe orupaadu perude adhwaanam aanu..


correct.  negative ezhuthi, kuttam kandu pidichaal ellam thikanju ennu dharana.......

pinne vere oru karyam...............mayapuri vare ticket eduthu fdfs kanunna kure per undu...........athaythu ethandu 90% cinemayum fdfs..........avarkku okke amruthu koduthalum athu pora enne parayu.........

NB: nammude @Mayavi 369  ye udhesichalla parnajathu............pulli ok aanu.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

:Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> Athokke Budjet pole okke irikkum.. 100 cr okke aanengil thanne distributers nilavilikkan chance undu.. Andhra 40 cr ennalle kette? avarude okke kaaryam enthuo entho? paavangal...
> BB aakum padam. pakshe Linga pole profit wise flop aayille kollam.. Keralathil 1 weekil veezhan chance undu.. Pinne Tinju CR okke verum swapnam maathram.. paavam tinju ethra mohichatha


 @tinjuJISHNU

----------


## anupkerb1

> Complete ennavum ippo critics aanu.
> Oru sadharana prekshakan aayi padam kaanaan kazhiyatha pole aanu palarum. Otu ngtv review kandaal athinekkal likes kittunna orennam ezhuthaan aayi padam kaanum pole..
> 
> Enthelum aakatte.. Ee koppu degrading kondu arhikkunna vijayam nedaathe pokaruthu ennu mathre ulloo.. 3-4 kollathe orupaadu perude adhwaanam aanu..


Njan shankar movie report nokarilaaa...2 year kodumbol aanu varunathuu..athu anguu potenu vijarikumm.etra mosham ayalumm .. endhekilum elam surprise kitum ...padam nanayalll athu oru bonus matram ...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Pinne ethaathe, ithu kidukkum bhai...


good.  Vikram okke cheytha ahard work inu theerchayayum result kittanam.

----------


## GangsteR

> Padam kandu from kairali 5.30am show, houseful. 
> 
> Kidilam padam, orupaadu ishtapettu...


at last ticket oppichu allae

----------


## Kashinathan

Tkt kitti @ punalur-ramraj
electrifying atmosphere

----------


## anupkerb1

> Odukathe rush, 9 maniku Anjali veendum thudangi , athum houseful.Padmanabha, devipriya 10 maniku full... Maraka rush aanu...


Nale kochi booking elamm :Band:  report varumbolekumm booking full akunuu.. :Giveup:

----------


## xeon

> @tinjuJISHNU


best.. njan irangi odan pokua.. ippo verum kuntha munakal

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Odukathe rush, 9 maniku Anjali veendum thudangi , athum houseful.Padmanabha, devipriya 10 maniku full... Maraka rush aanu...


first day kerala record............ini.......I  kku swantham.............ini week end record nokkam.........

ethanu kerala first week record grosser ithu vare.

----------


## ACME

> Gopalan Fans & Aambala fans sarikum kashtapedunudd ...
> 
> Daivame Aambalaa postpone cheyaleeee . ..


Vishalnu kazhappanu..kaththi poojai..ippo I aambala

----------


## GangsteR

> Complete ennavum ippo critics aanu.
> Oru sadharana prekshakan aayi padam kaanaan kazhiyatha pole aanu palarum. Otu ngtv review kandaal athinekkal likes kittunna orennam ezhuthaan aayi padam kaanum pole..
> 
> Enthelum aakatte.. Ee koppu degrading kondu arhikkunna vijayam nedaathe pokaruthu ennu mathre ulloo.. 3-4 kollathe orupaadu perude adhwaanam aanu..


satyam ee neg ezhutunna pullanmar padam etra kashtapettaanu undakiyatennu manasilaakunilla..

----------


## Manoj

Oru romantic thriller ennu director aadyame paranju, pinne enthina samoohathile thinmakethire prathikarikunna nayakane thedi pokunnathu. Shankar paranja vaaku paalichu, ithu onnonnara romantic thriller aanu...

----------


## anupkerb1

> good.  Vikram okke cheytha ahard work inu theerchayayum result kittanam.


oru 5 kg kurakan petaa padu eniku ariyam...2 kurakan sadhichuloo... Vikram dedictn endhayalum veruthe akilaa...inathodee aa graph angu maarum

----------


## GangsteR

> best.. njan irangi odan pokua.. ippo verum kuntha munakal


keralatil 1 week kondu pani teerumennu paranjathinodu njan yogikunilla

----------


## anupkerb1

> Oru romantic thriller ennu director aadyame paranju, pinne enthina samoohathile thinmakethire prathikarikunna nayakane thedi pokunnathu. Shankar paranja vaaku paalichu, ithu onnonnara romantic thriller aanu...



Ithu pathivu pole samoohathile thinmakethire prathikarikunna nayakant kadha anekil...avar apozhum parayum ithu tanee alee munpum cheythathuu,old wine same bottlee..engerku pani nirthi pokudeenu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> first day kerala record............ini.......I  kku swantham.............ini week end record nokkam.........
> 
> ethanu kerala first week record grosser ithu vare.


BD  :Giveup:

----------


## Manoj

Ticket ishtam pole kitti, pinne ente station le oru criminal kairali ticket eduthittu vilichu, njaan mammooty bhranthananennu avanu ariyaam, avanum ikka bhranthananu- free aayittu police um criminal um orumichirinnu kayyadiyum kettipidithavumokkeyayitu angu padam kandu, ithalle janamaithri police...


> at last ticket oppichu allae

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> BD


naalathe booking okke innu full aavunnenkil..............BD yum pazham kadha aayekkum.

----------


## raamzcool

3 varshathe hard work aanu ee padam...athine negative wom, FByil negative reviews ennokke paranjhu kollathey...normal audiencinu ishtapedunna reethiyil enthenkilum shankar orukiyittundaakim...ellarum bayankara critic aavunnu

----------


## Manoj

Avan cheytha hard work sherikum feel cheyyunna randu moonnu scene undu, vallathoru pain as scenes Il namuku anubhavapedum...


> good.  Vikram okke cheytha ahard work inu theerchayayum result kittanam.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ticket ishtam pole kitti, pinne ente station le oru criminal kairali ticket eduthittu vilichu, njaan mammooty bhranthananennu avanu ariyaam, avanum ikka bhranthananu- free aayittu police um criminal um orumichirinnu kayyadiyum kettipidithavumokkeyayitu angu padam kandu, ithalle janamaithri police...


hahahaha........athu kalakki........

Ikka............kallanum..... policum..........onnikkunathum ningalude  fan aayathinte peril.........

----------


## Manoj

Athokke verum swapnam maathram, families kayariyaal tvpm 75 adikum...


> keralatil 1 week kondu pani teerumennu paranjathinodu njan yogikunilla

----------


## GangsteR

> Ticket ishtam pole kitti, pinne ente station le oru criminal kairali ticket eduthittu vilichu, njaan mammooty bhranthananennu avanu ariyaam, avanum ikka bhranthananu- free aayittu police um criminal um orumichirinnu kayyadiyum kettipidithavumokkeyayitu angu padam kandu, ithalle janamaithri police...


athu kollaam.. ini anger valla kurukkil aakumbol tirichu sahayam prateekshikkum

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Avan cheytha hard work sherikum feel cheyyunna randu moonnu scene undu, vallathoru pain as scenes Il namuku anubhavapedum...


enthoru dedication aanu pulli.........sammathikkanam..........asianer point blankil okke paryaunna kandu...........enthenkilum undavanam cinema cheyyumbol.............athu ennum orkkanam..........angine ulla veshathinaayi enthum cheyyum ennu............athinu samayam oru vishayam alla ennum..........allathe veruthe kure cinema abinayichittu karyamilla............stardom onnum vishayavum alla ennu...........

----------


## Perumthachan

> Ticket ishtam pole kitti, pinne ente station le oru criminal kairali ticket eduthittu vilichu, njaan mammooty bhranthananennu avanu ariyaam, avanum ikka bhranthananu- free aayittu police um criminal um orumichirinnu kayyadiyum kettipidithavumokkeyayitu angu padam kandu, ithalle janamaithri police...


stationil kidakkunna criminal enganaa ticket eduthathu. online booking aano?

----------


## GangsteR

> Athokke verum swapnam maathram, families kayariyaal tvpm 75 adikum...


macha normally enganae... padam kanan vanna baaki ulla audiencinu padam ishttappeto?

----------


## xeon

> keralatil 1 week kondu pani teerumennu paranjathinodu njan yogikunilla


Theerillarikkum theernnille nallathu.. Ee padam mosham padamo bore film onnumalla .. above average watchable aanu. But 3 years hype aanu ettavum valiya vina aakuka..
Next level movie.. Ithuvare kaanatha visual extravaganza ..   .. angane ulla viseshanam okke orupaadu over aayi poyi...
Vikram kidu aanu... athu thanne dhaaralam

----------


## xeon

> Athokke verum swapnam maathram, families kayariyaal tvpm 75 adikum...


Major centres il okke pokum athe ollu..
Real crowd puller factors padathil kuravaanu bhai. Vikramine kaanan vendi kaanam. athra thanne

----------


## Manoj

> stationil kidakkunna criminal enganaa ticket eduthathu. online booking aano?


Entannaa station Il onnumalla, avanu 2-3 adipidi case undu, angane parichayapettathanu, ikka padathinu fdfs kaanum, ippol nalla dosth aanu. Pinne Tamil padangaludeyokke ticket ee teams nte kayyil ishtam pole kaanum...

----------


## GangsteR

> enthoru dedication aanu pulli.........sammathikkanam..........asianer point blankil okke paryaunna kandu...........enthenkilum undavanam cinema cheyyumbol.............athu ennum orkkanam..........angine ulla veshathinaayi enthum cheyyum ennu............athinu samayam oru vishayam alla ennum..........allathe veruthe kure cinema abinayichittu karyamilla............stardom onnum vishayavum alla ennu...........


Pavam ini pazhaya stardom tirichu kittiyaal mathiyaarnu....Padam huge bb aakattae

----------


## anupkerb1

> Theerillarikkum theernnille nallathu.. Ee padam mosham padamo bore film onnumalla .. above average watchable aanu. But 3 years hype aanu ettavum valiya vina aakuka..
> Next level movie.. Ithuvare kaanatha visual extravaganza ..   .. angane ulla viseshanam okke orupaadu over aayi poyi...
> Vikram kidu aanu... athu thanne dhaaralam


Tangalude expectation endharnuu..adyam athu arijal kollam.. 3 year gap nondu endha udeshichee ? padam 3 year lenghth undakum agane valathum anoo ? :Ahupinne:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> stationil kidakkunna criminal enganaa ticket eduthathu. online booking aano?


station athirthiyil petta sthiram pulli aayirikum...........vannum poyum irikkunna aal...........nammude  ramapurathe keerikkadane pole

----------


## KOBRA

Basicaly ella  Tamil padangalum keralaqthil pottanam ennagrahikkunna oru vekthiyanu njan 
karnam malayalm padangalkku Tamilan kanikkunna Avaganaan

----------


## Manoj

Kairali padam theernapol full claps aayirinnu, ennodu nee irunthaal female version audience ezhunetu ninnu kandu aaghoshathodeyanu theatre vittathu. 


> macha normally enganae... padam kanan vanna baaki ulla audiencinu padam ishttappeto?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Entannaa station Il onnumalla, avanu 2-3 adipidi case undu, angane parichayapettathanu, ikka padathinu fdfs kaanum, ippol nalla dosth aanu. *Pinne Tamil padangaludeyokke ticket ee teams nte kayyil ishtam pole kaanum..*.


krithya vilopam.............black ticket sankeduppikkunnavaril ninnu thanne ticket vangi cinema kanunna policukaran.

----------


## xeon

> Tangalude expectation endharnuu..adyam athu arijal kollam.. 3 year gap nondu endha udeshichee ? padam 3 year lenghth undakum agane valathum anoo ?


padam kando?

----------


## GangsteR

> Theerillarikkum theernnille nallathu.. Ee padam mosham padamo bore film onnumalla .. above average watchable aanu. But 3 years hype aanu ettavum valiya vina aakuka..
> Next level movie.. Ithuvare kaanatha visual extravaganza ..   .. angane ulla viseshanam okke orupaadu over aayi poyi...
> Vikram kidu aanu... athu thanne dhaaralam


shankar padam oke starting inganae mixed reviews varum.Endhiran oke negative revw vannnapol njan karuthi flop aakumennu, but pitte divasam muthal ishtapettu tudangi padam bb aayi ..nalae aakattae padam katti kayarum..

----------


## Manoj

Vikram engane kidu aayi, ayaalude kadinadhwanam, vere aarku patum ingane- aaya kaalathu kamalhasan cheythene, allathe aarkum patilla, padam udanonum veezhilla.


> Theerillarikkum theernnille nallathu.. Ee padam mosham padamo bore film onnumalla .. above average watchable aanu. But 3 years hype aanu ettavum valiya vina aakuka..
> Next level movie.. Ithuvare kaanatha visual extravaganza ..   .. angane ulla viseshanam okke orupaadu over aayi poyi...
> Vikram kidu aanu... athu thanne dhaaralam

----------


## xeon

> shankar padam oke starting inganae mixed reviews varum.Endhiran oke negative revw vannnapol njan karuthi flop aakumennu, but pitte divasam muthal ishtapettu tudangi padam bb aayi ..nalae aakattae padam katti kayarum..


kayaranam.. After all.. Its a chiyaan movie.. Njan paranjallo BB aakum sure aanu.. But ethra maathram hit aakum.. record setter aakumo ennokke kandu thanne ariyanam

----------


## anupkerb1

> padam kando?


ilaa...matinee

----------


## xeon

> Vikram engane kidu aayi, ayaalude kadinadhwanam, vere aarku patum ingane- aaya kaalathu kamalhasan cheythene, allathe aarkum patilla, padam udanonum veezhilla.


Vikram kidu thanne.. But atleast editing engilum kurachu brisk aakkamarunnu.. Vikram anyaaya dedication thanne.. Athu ippo kullan scene aanelum.. kullan aakunnathinu munpulla scnes aanelum.. What aman.. super

----------


## Manoj

Innenthaa kuzhappam, innu muthalku thanne kathikayarum...


> shankar padam oke starting inganae mixed reviews varum.Endhiran oke negative revw vannnapol njan karuthi flop aakumennu, but pitte divasam muthal ishtapettu tudangi padam bb aayi ..nalae aakattae padam katti kayarum..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Basicaly ella  Tamil padangalum keralaqthil pottanam ennagrahikkunna oru vekthiyanu njan 
> karnam malayalm padangalkku Tamilan kanikkunna Avaganaan


athinu  nammude padam aswadhikkanulla nilavaram allenkil........aa type story aa audience inu illa..........pinne technically, market wise, starwise, onnum tamil cinemayude ezhyalathu illa malayalam cinema.............athinu avarkku oru kuttavum illa.........

ennal  ivide ullavarkku ippo athanu ishtam.......aa type padangal........athu malayalthil kittunnilla........tamil labelil varunna masala type polum........pokkiri raja pole .......odunnum undu...........athraye ullu.......

----------


## GangsteR

> Kairali padam theernapol full claps aayirinnu, ennodu nee irunthaal female version audience ezhunetu ninnu kandu aaghoshathodeyanu theatre vittathu.


ho athu mathi .... padam kaanenda aavesham koodi

----------


## Perumthachan

> station athirthiyil petta sthiram pulli aayirikum...........vannum poyum irikkunna aal...........nammude  ramapurathe keerikkadane pole


chodyam policekaaranodu. criminaline kurichu.
uttharram ningalu tharunnu. crimaline kurichu.
interesting!

----------


## GangsteR

> kayaranam.. After all.. Its a chiyaan movie.. Njan paranjallo BB aakum sure aanu.. But ethra maathram hit aakum.. record setter aakumo ennokke kandu thanne ariyanam


namukku record onnum pottiyillelun saramilla... genuine blockbuster aayal mathi

----------


## xeon

> ilaa...matinee


kandu nokku appo manasilakum.. njan padathine kuttam onnum parayilla. Not up to mark. athre ollu.. 4.5/5  okke pratheekshichal pokkanu.
Njan expect cheythathu orupaadanu.. atharikkum enikku athra ishtam aakanjathu.. ennu karuthi padam BB aakum.. But like linga distributers okke thripthar aakumo ennu kandu ariyanam.
athre ollu...

As a Vikram lover Iam satisfied.. but as a Shankar lover.. enthokkeyo oru kuravu

----------


## Manoj

Sadharana prekshakananu njaan, technical side onnum shredhikarilla, enne rasipicho enne nokkarullu, as oru arthathil nokumbol njaan 100% satisfied aanu.


> Vikram kidu thanne.. But atleast editing engilum kurachu brisk aakkamarunnu.. Vikram anyaaya dedication thanne.. Athu ippo kullan scene aanelum.. kullan aakunnathinu munpulla scnes aanelum.. What aman.. super

----------


## MVP

innu avg idunnavar 3 divasam kazhinju 2nd wathchil padam spaar enna nyaayavumayi varumo ??  :Laughing:

----------


## Manoj

PK thread Il paniyonnumille, vegam poye poye...


> chodyam policekaaranodu. criminaline kurichu.
> uttharram ningalu tharunnu. crimaline kurichu.
> interesting!

----------


## xeon

> namukku record onnum pottiyillelun saramilla... genuine blockbuster aayal mathi


machanu ariyaallo price share okke ethra aanennu.. 40 cr in andhra ennokke parayumbo? Linga ???
athokke ullu presnam.. pinne 100 cr okke aanu budget engil ok .. adichu vidum pole 185 cr  okke aanengil  jaba jaba

----------


## Perumthachan

> Entannaa station Il onnumalla, avanu 2-3 adipidi case undu, angane parichayapettathanu, ikka padathinu fdfs kaanum, ippol nalla dosth aanu. Pinne Tamil padangaludeyokke ticket ee teams nte kayyil ishtam pole kaanum...


anganaane sheri. allepinne ashaan kallam paranjathaanu njan viswasichennem.

----------


## ACME

> Padam kandu from kairali 5.30am show, houseful. 
> 
> Kidilam padam, orupaadu ishtapettu...


oru review podu sir..without spoilers..innu ivide keranda enn vicharichatha..pakshe pattunnilla  :Crying:

----------


## Shivettan

> athu kollaam.. ini anger valla kurukkil aakumbol tirichu sahayam prateekshikkum


idichavante koombu kalakkum manojannan....
marydakku aanel maryadakku....deshyam vannal manoj annan oru kaattupothu aanu....

----------


## frankthrissur

*I Movie FDFS at Thrissur Kairali & Sree AT 5 am* *Both House full*

----------


## anupkerb1

> innu avg idunnavar 3 divasam kazhinju 2nd wathchil padam spaar enna nyaayavumayi varumo ??


1 month kazhiyumbol BD enaa rlease enu chodikunaa kanam...nale vere oru shnkar movie varumbol Nt upto I enu paraju kelkam..ithokee etraa kandathaa

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> chodyam policekaaranodu. criminaline kurichu.
> uttharram ningalu tharunnu. crimaline kurichu.
> interesting!


PK........aanennu karuthikolu.......ellam teri mayaa..........

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> machanu ariyaallo price share okke ethra aanennu.. 40 cr in andhra ennokke parayumbo? Linga ???
> athokke ullu presnam.. pinne 100 cr okke aanu budget engil ok .. adichu vidum pole 185 cr  okke aanengil  jaba jaba


ee distributorodu..........40 cr tammi thalli vangiyathu allalo.............mattulla distributorumayi malasarichu eduthathalle............athinu ithinte producer enthu pizhachu?

avarkku sukham.

----------


## Perumthachan

> PK thread Il paniyonnumille, vegam poye poye...


athine valichu neetti 350C India, 640C ww okke aakiyeduthu. 
ineem ithilaa adutha pretheeksha.

----------


## KOBRA

> athinu  nammude padam aswadhikkanulla nilavaram allenkil........aa type story aa audience inu illa..........pinne technically, market wise, starwise, onnum tamil cinemayude ezhyalathu illa malayalam cinema.............athinu avarkku oru kuttavum illa.........
> 
> ennal  ivide ullavarkku ippo athanu ishtam.......aa type padangal........athu malayalthil kittunnilla........tamil labelil varunna masala type polum........pokkiri raja pole .......odunnum undu...........athraye ullu.......


Ellavam varum karanam nammude limited market anu . I  keralathil  inragiyathu pole oru Malayalam padathinu  200 allenkkil 100 theater tamil nattil kitiyal Malayalam padathnte technicum lokothara nialvaram ullathayi marum.

----------


## ACME

> enthoru dedication aanu pulli.........sammathikkanam..........*asianer point blankil okke paryaunna kandu*...........enthenkilum undavanam cinema cheyyumbol.............athu ennum orkkanam..........angine ulla veshathinaayi enthum cheyyum ennu............athinu samayam oru vishayam alla ennum..........allathe veruthe kure cinema abinayichittu karyamilla............stardom onnum vishayavum alla ennu...........


ithinte youtube link undengil tharane..njan nokki kandilla

----------


## ACME

> *I Movie FDFS at Thrissur Kairali & Sree AT 5 am* *Both House full*


Thrissur Kairali Sree ingane aayo  :Shocked:  super aayallo after renovation..randum same seating okke aano?

----------


## ALEXI

> ithinte youtube link undengil tharane..njan nokki kandilla






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK0VUKgoL4k

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> idichavante koombu kalakkum manojannan....
> marydakku aanel maryadakku....deshyam vannal manoj annan oru kaattupothu aanu....


FK  GTG  inu shivattanu onnu kittiya pole undu.........

----------


## Manoj

> machanu ariyaallo price share okke ethra aanennu.. 40 cr in andhra ennokke parayumbo? Linga ???
> athokke ullu presnam.. pinne 100 cr okke aanu budget engil ok .. adichu vidum pole 185 cr  okke aanengil  jaba jaba


Lingaa pole oru kathi padam allallo I, ithinte initial kandal thanne arinjukoode, prekshakar enthu mathram wait cheytha padamanennu. Lingaa pole Kure theatres nte list ittu show nadathathe irikenda gathikedu ithinu varilla, ithu Shankar padamanu bhai...

----------


## manuarjun

> Ellavam varum karanam nammude limited market anu . I  keralathil  inragiyathu pole oru Malayalam padathinu  200 allenkkil 100 theater tamil nattil kitiyal Malayalam padathnte technicum lokothara nialvaram ullathayi marum.


Malayali padam kanan korean vare padikkum....ivide ella languageum odum....tamil nattil onnum athu nadakkilla.... malayalam padam dubb cheytokke irakkendi varum...

----------


## Njaan thanne

Review  :Yahoo: 

http://www.lemonmoviemedia.com/ai-re...rams-hardwork/

----------


## anupkerb1

> Thrissur Kairali Sree ingane aayo  super aayallo after renovation..randum same seating okke aano?


seating kuraju 
ticket rate 110 ..150anoo 90 anoo enu ariyilaa

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ellavam varum karanam nammude limited market anu . I  keralathil  inragiyathu pole oru Malayalam padathinu  200 allenkkil 100 theater tamil nattil kitiyal Malayalam padathnte technicum lokothara nialvaram ullathayi marum.


multiyil padam irangunnundu.......CBE/chennai okke...............avide okke ivide van opinion kittuna padam aallathe ethu padma nnu 2 wekil kooduthal odunnathu...........

200 idathu irakkiyathu kondu aayilla........athu kaaan aalu vendey.............avide malayala padam kanunnathu 90% malayalikal aanu.........pravasikal okke ravile thottu theateril undavila..........onnukil night show allenkil week ends.   athu evide irakkiyalum........

ennal ivide tamil padam kanunathu tamilanmar alla.............malayalikal aanu 90% vum athanu vythyasaam.

----------


## KOBRA

> Malayali padam kanan korean vare padikkum....ivide ella languageum odum....tamil nattil onnum athu nadakkilla.... malayalam padam dubb cheytokke irakkendi varum...


Athu kittathadatholam kalam njan parynnthu ivide irangunna tamil padangalkku Support kodukkaruathu ennanu 

Tamil padamvum telugu padam okke malayalathil 75um 100um creenum okke kondu pokkunnthu pole mlayalathinu ividunnokke ithupole theater kittiyal malayalatil 25 kodikkum 30 kodikkum okke padam pidikkan . malayalathilum Talent ulla directors othiri undu . Shanakaarinu ithu pole oru drisya viamayam undakkan 150 odi veneamayrikkum . malayalathil ippole talentulla tecnician maru 25 kodikkum ithu pole visamayam undakkum .

----------


## san

> Lingaa pole oru kathi padam allallo I, ithinte initial kandal thanne arinjukoode, prekshakar enthu mathram wait cheytha padamanennu. Lingaa pole Kure theatres nte list ittu show nadathathe irikenda gathikedu ithinu varilla, ithu Shankar padamanu bhai...


issue enthaanennu vechaal padam distributers vaangunnathu heavy price-naayirikkum.. tinju hit aayillel palarudem kai pollum.. ini profit kittiyaal thanne ivarokke income tax vettikkaan loss aayennu muravili koottum (as in the case of enthiran)

theatre-kaar aanel distributere pattikkaan ticket rate koottilla..ennittu avaru thanne tickets blackil vilkkum..

producer aanel aake motham thallu type anau.. 25000 screen release ennokke alle adichu vittathu..ini collection enthu parayumennu nokkaam..

----------


## Bilalikka Rules



----------


## Manoj

Onnu parayaan vittu, SG Annan nalla role aanu, Annan edutha amiyude sadhanangal thirichu kodukathathu moshamayi poyi...

----------


## Shivettan

> Athu kittathadatholam kalam njan parynnthu ivide irangunna tamil padangalkku Support kodukkaruathu ennanu


malayalam padam fdfs kanan ithra piller varande bhai...
4am show 5am show oke HF adikkunnu...athum 1200 seater theater okke...

ethu malayalam padathinu varum ithra janam?...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Onnu parayaan vittu, SG Annan nalla role aanu, Annan edutha amiyude sadhanangal thirichu kodukathathu moshamayi poyi...


SG'yk ithra kidu role kittumennu pradeeshichilla,pakshe aa role aa kidu aay cheythennu thonniylla...may be bcz of vikram one man shw... l..amiyude sadanam edukumbol ulla expressions  :Laughing:

----------


## ACME

> Malayali padam kanan korean vare padikkum....ivide ella languageum odum....tamil nattil onnum athu nadakkilla.... malayalam padam dubb cheytokke irakkendi varum...





> multiyil padam irangunnundu.......CBE/chennai okke...............avide okke ivide van opinion kittuna padam aallathe ethu padma nnu 2 wekil kooduthal odunnathu...........
> 
> 200 idathu irakkiyathu kondu aayilla........athu kaaan aalu vendey.............avide malayala padam kanunnathu 90% malayalikal aanu.........pravasikal okke ravile thottu theateril undavila..........onnukil night show allenkil week ends.   athu evide irakkiyalum........
> 
> ennal ivide tamil padam kanunathu tamilanmar alla.............malayalikal aanu 90% vum athanu vythyasaam.





> Athu kittathadatholam kalam njan parynnthu ivide irangunna tamil padangalkku Support kodukkaruathu ennanu 
> 
> Tamil padamvum telugu padam okke malayalathil 75um 100um creenum okke kondu pokkunnthu pole mlayalathinu ividunnokke ithupole theater kittiyal malayalatil 25 kodikkum 30 kodikkum okke padam pidikkan . malayalathilum Talent ulla directors othiri undu . Shanakaarinu ithu pole oru drisya viamayam undakkan 150 odi veneamayrikkum . malayalathil ippole talentulla tecnician maru 25 kodikkum ithu pole visamayam undakkum .


Nammude bhasha lokathil thanne ettavum buddhimuttulla bhasha aayi recognise cheyyapetta onnanu..athu kond thanne namuk mattu bhashakal padikanum, manasilaakanum eluppam aanu. avark angane alla..athu kond thanne audience kurayunnathum, as a result wide release illathathum kuttapeduthaan aavilla

----------


## Pakshmalakshan

> Onnu parayaan vittu, SG Annan nalla role aanu, Annan edutha amiyude sadhanangal thirichu kodukathathu moshamayi poyi...


Manoj bhai....

New, Anjali, Kairali, Sree - House Full

Padmanabha, Devipriya online booking work aakunnilla

Kairali - J3 enna oru seat kitti...for 6:00 pm show.  athe ettavum frontil aano?

----------


## ACME

> 


Good to see him so happy  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan

*housefull  housefull  housefull  housefull *

----------


## san

fk-yile enthiran thread aarkkelum onnu pokkaamo.. just to see the reaction after enthiran

----------


## yathra

Malayam cimema anu marendathu .alathe malayalam audiance ala ..ee 5 cr 10 cr cost ula movie elam kandu alukalkku maduthu ...malayalam filim onnu koodi wide akanam ..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Athu kittathadatholam kalam njan parynnthu ivide irangunna tamil padangalkku Support kodukkaruathu ennanu 
> 
> Tamil padamvum telugu padam okke malayalathil 75um 100um creenum okke kondu pokkunnthu pole mlayalathinu ividunnokke ithupole theater kittiyal malayalatil 25 kodikkum 30 kodikkum okke padam pidikkan . malayalathilum Talent ulla directors othiri undu . Shanakaarinu ithu pole oru drisya viamayam undakkan 150 odi veneamayrikkum . malayalathil ippole talentulla tecnician maru 25 kodikkum ithu pole visamayam undakkum .


ee screen kondu povunnathu...........1/2 masathekku onnnum allallo..........padam poli aanenkil 2/3 days kondu  50%  screenum therikkum...............ini hit aayaal koode.............koodi vannal 25 days.   athum adya 2/3 weeks kazhinjaal limited centresil mathram.

ee tamil / hindi padnagalude market valuthalle.............athu pole allallo malayalam...........athinaal avarkku limitations undu..............budget kootti padam pidikkan.............

ini ingine edukkunna padam aanelo...........ivide ullavar thanne athinte nenchathottu kerum.........enthirante aduthilla........annayan okke enthayrunnu.............angine angine.............

athinaal malayalathile directorsum writersum actorsum onnum athikam ee saahasathinu muthiraathe safe game kalikkunnathu.................

allenkil pinne shnakar pole ulla oru director..........lal/ikka okke vachu oru padam edukkanam...........athinu aa directors koode thayyrakanam.

----------


## wayanadan

*ithinte koode eathenkilum superstarintte malayalam padam releas cheythirunnenkil ulla  oru avastha !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Manoj

> Manoj bhai....
> 
> New, Anjali, Kairali, Sree - House Full
> 
> Padmanabha, Devipriya online booking work aakunnilla
> 
> Kairali - J3 enna oru seat kitti...for 6:00 pm show.  athe ettavum frontil aano?


Padmanabha okke full aanu, J3 aakumbol middle right corner aayirikum...

----------


## xeon

> fk-yile enthiran thread aarkkelum onnu pokkaamo.. just to see the reaction after enthiran


http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...ar-ARR/page478

----------


## anupkerb1

> *ithinte koode eathenkilum superstarintte malayalam padam releas cheythirunnenkil ulla  oru avastha !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


agane orikalum undakilaa...2007 sivaji release karnam Hello july akiyathanuu ..apol ipozhte avasthaa oohikalooo

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Good to see him so happy


 :Clapping:  spcl shw kaanan vannathanu

----------


## ACME

> fk-yile enthiran thread aarkkelum onnu pokkaamo.. just to see the reaction after enthiran


http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...ar-ARR/page488

----------


## yathra

Pad kandu ishttapettu .
Clt apsara 6.30 am show 
First avg ayirunnu 
Second half kidu ayirunnu prathyekichu last one hour 
Vikram ..parayan vakkukal ila 
Shankeril ninnu pratheekshichathu ila 
Suresh gopi nannayo chaithu 
My rating  4 /5 
Detail review veettil ethiyittu nokkam

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...ad.php?t=46255

My Review

----------


## san

> http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...ar-ARR/page488


thanks.. thread pokkiyeduthu ..in other language section.. first day enthiran reviews negative aayirunno positive aayirunno ennu avide kaanaam..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Online book cheythittu vidu...njN 2nd show ku kerum....


Booking onnum illa machaane...matineek nere viduvaanu... :Giveup:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Malayam cimema anu marendathu .alathe malayalam audiance ala ..ee 5 cr 10 cr cost ula movie elam kandu alukalkku maduthu ...malayalam filim onnu koodi wide akanam ..


Ithenikkum kandappol thonni...what a coincidence  :Ho:  ini nammude kure 6cr n 5cr padam varum...  :Laughing:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Vikram's Dedication  :salut:  Oru Pallu athinaayt ilakki alle  :salut:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *ithinte koode eathenkilum superstarintte malayalam padam releas cheythirunnenkil ulla  oru avastha !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


allelkil angu BB ayene !!! :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## Sal kk

Apsarayil ini nalathekkulla booking mathram.....

----------


## ACME

> Booking onnum illa machaane...matineek nere viduvaanu...


Patti chanthak poya pole enna pazhanchollu JOJO i kaanaan poya pole ennakandi varuo  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## Pakshmalakshan

> Padmanabha okke full aanu, J3 aakumbol middle right corner aayirikum...


 :Thnku: 

 :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## ACME

> Vikram's Dedication  *Oru Pallu athinaayt ilakki alle*


Mindathiriyadey  :Vedi:

----------


## Richard

> Onnu parayaan vittu, SG Annan nalla role aanu, Annan edutha amiyude sadhanangal thirichu kodukathathu moshamayi poyi...


SG villain aano?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ee parayunaa BOYS & JEans initial undayilalooo aleee .. TN flop ayaa Jeans Keralathl SUper HIT ...
> 
> Pine BIG Budget & marketing 
> 
> Vikram After anniyan orupadu bigbudget vanirunnuu .... 
> 
> Kandaswamy & RAVAN
> 
> Ravan Marketing mosham arnoo ??? Cann festval (edhoo oru festival name urapilaa ) varee promotion arnuu 
> ...


Athu films mosham aayakond....Kochadiyanok animation alle....

----------


## Pakshmalakshan

Trivandrum Record opening day collection...

Anjali, New Theatre, Kairali, Sree, Padmanabha, Devipriya - Housefull  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> correct.  negative ezhuthi, kuttam kandu pidichaal ellam thikanju ennu dharana.......
> 
> pinne vere oru karyam...............mayapuri vare ticket eduthu fdfs kanunna kure per undu...........athaythu ethandu 90% cinemayum fdfs..........avarkku okke amruthu koduthalum athu pora enne parayu.........
> 
> NB: nammude @Mayavi 369  ye udhesichalla parnajathu............pulli ok aanu.


Orikalumilla...ella filmsum kaanunnavar enthenkilum undenkil max supportane noku...choriyan nilkilla..!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Major centres il okke pokum athe ollu..
> Real crowd puller factors padathil kuravaanu bhai. Vikramine kaanan vendi kaanam. athra thanne


100 days odiyal varunna aalum collectionum 2 weeksil ingu porum....pinne enthonnu 75 days...? :Laughing:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Athu films mosham aayakond....Kochadiyanok animation alle....


So what ..Marketing + Big budget label undarnulooo .enitu endhaa Ithupole venda ,ithinte half  initial polum kitajee ...

Nly coz Of SHANKAR ....Kochadiyan directr stanthuu shankar arnekill athinte initial apol manasilakumm .. .. Technicl brilliance kanam enkil SHANKAAAAR cinemkal tane varanam ..Alathe big buedgt label marketng onumm aarum sradikan pokunilaaa

----------


## MHP369

first half...kollaaam....

----------


## RED DEVIL

Intrvl....usual rvng stry...bt 'athukum mele'...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*Average First Half........
Waiting 4 Second Half!
*

----------


## Madhavanunni

extra shows evide okke kalichennu thread follow cheyyunna aarenkilm theatre updates threadi koodi iduka
should be helpful

----------


## Gopikrishnan

avg first half..boradi illa... valya sambavavum alla...

----------


## GangsteR

@Madhavanunni Nedumangad SreeSaraswathy and Surya Paradise extra show undaarnu.. Plz note

----------


## RED DEVIL

> 100 days odiyal varunna aalum collectionum 2 weeksil ingu porum....pinne enthonnu 75 days...?


keriyile bhai?

----------


## xeon

> 100 days odiyal varunna aalum collectionum 2 weeksil ingu porum....pinne enthonnu 75 days...?


ethra kittum ... 2 weeks?

----------


## GangsteR

Padam kolutti

..

----------


## Mayavi 369

Padam Kandu Frm CLT Apsara With @POKIRI 7 @yathra....!

1st Half Kurach Lengthy Aayirunnu , Kurach Anavashyamayi Valiche Neetti ; Songsum Pora ; Oru Avg 1st Half ; Shankar Padathil Ninn Pratheekshichath Onnum Kittiyilla Ennoru Feel Vannu ; Gym Fight Kidu Aayirunnu ; Interval Block Sadha reethiyil Thanne....!

2nd Half Thudakkavum Melle Thudangi , Kurach Kazhinjappo Padathinte Range Maari , Shankar + Vikram  :Giveup:  

Padam Fast Aayi , Vikram Heavy Emotional Scenes , Beast Song , Twist Ellam Kondum ; 2nd Half Polichu  :Clap: 

Climax Portions Okke Adipoli , Fight Scenes Okke Kidu , Vikram & Shankar  :salut: 

Screenplay Shankar Kurach Koodi Sradhichirunenkil Kurach Koodi Better Product Aayene....!

Over Expectation Vech Kandittum , Avg 1st Half Aayittum Padam Nannayi Ishtapettu....!

Ith Oru Shankar Padathekkal Oru Chiyaan Vikram Padam Enn Thanne Parayam , Now Words To Explain Abt Him  :salut:   :salut:   :salut: 

Songs Atra Nannayilla , Ath Oru -Ve Aayi Feel Cheythu ; Kurach Trimm Cheyyamayirunnu....!

SG yude Role Nannayi , Itra Valya Padathil Oru Kidilan Role Thanne Kitti , Nannayi Cheythu  :Clap: 

Amy , Santhanam , Upen Patel Okke Nannayirunnu....!

Technical Side Also Perfect  :Ok: 

Rating ~ 3.5 / 5

Verdict ~ Tamilile Ettavum Valya Hit Aakatte , Vikram Enna Actor Ee Padam Cheyyan Kaanicha Dedicationu Athilum Valya Oru Angeekaram Kittanilla 

Apsara Heavy Rush Aan Shwyum Sold Out Aan ; Keralathil Ettavum Valya Hit Sure Aan ; Padam Kazhinjappo Kayyadi Undayirunnu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#I is not a film to be reviewed, It's a film to
Celebrated for one Man's Sheer Sacrifice and
Dedication

----------


## GangsteR

> Padam Kandu Frm CLT Apsara With @POKIRI 7 @yathra....!
> 
> 1st Half Kurach Lengthy Aayirunnu , Kurach Anavashyamayi Valiche Neetti ; Songsum Pora ; Oru Avg 1st Half ; Shankar Padathil Ninn Pratheekshichath Onnum Kittiyilla Ennoru Feel Vannu ; Gym Fight Kidu Aayirunnu ; Interval Block Sadha reethiyil Thanne....!
> 
> 2nd Half Thudakkavum Melle Thudangi , Kurach Kazhinjappo Padathinte Range Maari , Shankar + Vikram  
> 
> Padam Fast Aayi , Vikram Heavy Emotional Scenes , Beast Song , Twist Ellam Kondum ; 2nd Half Polichu 
> 
> Climax Portions Okke Adipoli , Fight Scenes Okke Kidu , Vikram & Shankar 
> ...


Thanx macha..... avidae audience response enganundu

----------


## RED DEVIL

> machan Anand il alle??


ys.asha tck cntrl poi nokyrnu

----------


## moovybuf

> Padam kolutti
> 
> ..


nee ingane vaaku maariyaalo?? raavile paranju koluthilla enn..  :Laughing:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

:Band:

----------


## wayanadan

> allelkil angu BB ayene !!!


*BB aakunnathu potte theateukaar eechayum aatti irikkendi vannene*

----------


## GangsteR

> nee ingane vaaku maariyaalo?? raavile paranju koluthilla enn..


vaakkallae ..epol venamenkilum maaram  :Yeye:

----------


## wayanadan

> agane orikalum undakilaa...2007 sivaji release karnam Hello july akiyathanuu ..apol ipozhte avasthaa oohikalooo


*mookkillaa rajyathu muri mookkan raajavu ennathaanu nammude super tharangalude avastha*

----------


## Leader

> Vikram's Dedication  Oru Pallu athinaayt ilakki alle


ithrem dedication-te oru avashyavum illa... IMO   :Laughing:

----------


## moovybuf

> ithrem dedication-te oru avashyavum illa... IMO


dedication ullavarodu achaayanu pande pucham aanallo...  :Laughing:

----------


## wayanadan

*I MOVIE REVIEW*



The biggest movie in recent times, Shankar's I is finally here. And, it is yet another proof of the capability of the director for whom even big or bigger won't cut it. His latest movie is his biggest, as of now (with no doubt that this can be said of his next movie as well - such is his vision and ingenuity).

In I, he has taken up a genre that's remarkably different from his previous flicks - a romantic thriller. However, the screenplay, still, can be fitted into his typical pattern. Also, he makes sure that he puts forth some succinct messages in the areas of cosmetology, and medical negligence.

Coming to the I-man, Vikram, he doesn't take time to warm up, and instantly wins over the audience right from the minute he hops onto the screen - as the hunchback. Entirely covered under a world-class prosthetic makeup, the actor emotes more via his eyes, and also with his body language and posture rather than his curbed up voice. 

In fact the loudest claps from the theater was when the hunchback character is given a minute of hope, letting him catch a glimpse of a long lost happiness, before taking it back in the next, leaving him pendent all alone in the middle of the road. Claps for his passion and dedication! Also, watch out for the scene where Vikram matches muscle to muscle with some of the best professional body builders. 

The other clapping moments were reserved for the Shankar-brand inventiveness such as the Royal Enfield morphing to Amy, and when Vikram's shoelaces get tied off itself with him just flapping his legs. And, the stunt sequences and also his songs! The thing about Shankar is that he never lets these sequences become a smoking-time for the audience. He invests so much into these moments that would make the viewers to stay. And, with PC Sreeram behind the camera, these sequences become mini-movies. The stunt sequences in particular, be it in China or India are grippingly shot. Art director Muthuraj is subtle even in his grand sets, speaking of his artistry.  

Also, the non-linear narrative, which Shankar has used to intrigue suspense, serves to elucidate the effort put by his hero, as the tale shifts between the actions of the wafer-thin hunchback and the big and muscular bodybuilder, Lingeshwaran.    

Even though, it's Vikram, who is in the center of frame throughout and who steals the show, Amy Jackson's part, as a model, deserves commendation too. The entire plot is driven by the lead protagonist, Lingeshwaran's love for her. 

Hence, for the plot to work, this love had to be a two-way street. With Vikram holding a solid ground on one end, Amy had to deliver on the other side. And, she does! Initially, at times, her dubbing does feel a bit tacky. However, around the halftime, when she gets to converse the 'Madras slang', she hits the perfect chord! 

Santhanam doesn't have much work to take the plot forward. But, in the end, when Shankar ties all the loose ends, after a three hour long  deal, like the Boss he is, Santhanam is given a free run to deliver his one-liners - his trademark Punch lines.

Music composer, AR Rahman and Shankar combo has always worked and in I too, their winning streak continues. 

I begins when a man low on confidence is motivated to 'act' for a professed love. And, it ends when the man, who's again low on confidence, is motivated back to action - only, this time, it's for true love. 

The problem with I is that the story becomes predictable beyond a point. The villains are weak, the love portion in China extends more than what it should have and though songs are brilliant stand alone, they do have an impact on the pace of the narration.  

Ultimately, it's an amalgamation of Masters at play which works to a larger extent because of their huge efforts. 



*Verdict: Watch it for Vikram !*
 *( 3.0 / 5.0 )*

----------


## anupkerb1

> *mookkillaa rajyathu muri mookkan raajavu ennathaanu nammude super tharangalude avastha*


Nammal veruthe avare kutam parayanda.....Nammal malayalam movie endhu kondu dub /subtitle use cheythu releas akunilaa ..DRISHYAM elamm remake r8 kodukathee..DUB/Subtitle use cheythu release cheyanarnuu ... Aganee cheythaleee Malayalam industry market wide cheyan sadikoo...telugu inale vana chekanmard varee dubbng cheythu evide varunnuu ...10 alu kandal athu mathiyanee...

----------


## 4EVER

6:45PM Show Cinescape Ajial...Kuwait

Waiting Waiting....Chiyan  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## wayanadan

*Vikram*  :salut:   :salut:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *BB aakunnathu potte theateukaar eechayum aatti irikkendi vannene*


The Power of 'OVERFLOW THEORY'  :Band:

----------


## moovybuf

AR Rahman ippo pazhe gunam illa... padathinte mood anusarichu paatukal undaakan patunundo mooparkku ippo :Confused: .... i think he has grown too much for his own liking...

----------


## chandru

> 


ingane okke short time-il cheythaal iyaade kaattu pokille?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## 4EVER

> 


 :Phhhh:  :Phhhh:  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> ingane okke short time-il cheythaal iyaade kaattu pokille?


ekkalavum orthu irikumallo aalkaar

----------


## wayanadan

> Nammal veruthe avare kutam parayanda.....Nammal malayalam movie endhu kondu dub /subtitle use cheythu releas akunilaa ..DRISHYAM elamm remake r8 kodukathee..DUB/Subtitle use cheythu release cheyanarnuu ... Aganee cheythaleee Malayalam industry market wide cheyan sadikoo...telugu inale vana chekanmard varee dubbng cheythu evide varunnuu ...10 alu kandal athu mathiyanee...


*അതുകൊണ്ടൊന്നും കാര്യമില്ല  കേരളത്തിൽ  അന്യ ഭാഷാ നായകന്മാർക്കുള്ള പോലുള്ള ഒരു ജന പ്രീതി നമ്മുടെ നായക നടന്മാർക്ക് കേരളത്തിനു പുറത്തു ഒരു സ്റ്റേറ്റിലും  ഇല്ല എന്നതാണ് സത്യം,
 അത് കൊണ്ട് ഏത്ര വലിയ പടങ്ങളായാലും വിജയിക്കണമെന്നില്ല  പിന്നെയും   ഡബ്ബിംഗ് പടങ്ങളാണ് കുറച്ചെങ്കിലും വിജയം നേടിയിട്ടുള്ളത്*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

enthaayi?,?.....

enthaaayaalum ee week padam kaaanoolla.....  mattedathe ticket rate aanu ivdokke first week..

----------


## wayanadan

> ingane okke short time-il cheythaal iyaade kaattu pokille?


*padam poorthiyaakkaan varsham ithiri eduthallo *

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> ekkalavum orthu irikumallo aalkaar


kaattu poyittu pinne orthirikkumennu paranjittu ennathaa kaaryam :Vandivittu:

----------


## wayanadan

> enthaayi?,?.....
> 
> enthaaayaalum ee week padam kaaanoolla.....  mattedathe ticket rate aanu ivdokke first week..


*ധൃതി  പിടിക്കണ്ട  2 ദിവസം കഴിഞ്ഞു കണ്ടാലും മതി*

----------


## Hail

> ingane okke short time-il cheythaal iyaade kaattu pokille?




ivare okke sammathiche pattoo  :salut: 

vikram  :Clap:

----------


## wayanadan

> The Power of 'OVERFLOW THEORY'


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## wayanadan

:Ho:

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

amyde moodum mulayumokke kaanikkunna kore scenes censor boardilurikkunna appaappanmaarum thaikkilavikalum swakaarya aavashyathinasyi vettimaatti ennu whatsappil post kandu...  sathyaano??...

appo kaashu koduthu padam kaanunnorokke mo......naano kaashu mudakkunne?? :Cheetha:

----------


## wayanadan

> ivare okke sammathiche pattoo 
> 
> vikram

----------


## jeeva

ee padathe kurichu negative ittu nadakkunna manasika roghikal ok poyi thughi chaveda...good first half...Vikram only vikram can do this...

----------


## anupkerb1

> ee padathe kurichu negative ittu nadakkunna manasika roghikal ok poyi thughi chaveda...good first half...Vikram only vikram can do this...


evidunaa kanunee ?response ? 2nd half?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

My Review On I 5.30 Am Fans Show 's

http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...78#post6965878

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## anupkerb1

> *അതുകൊണ്ടൊന്നും കാര്യമില്ല  കേരളത്തിൽ  അന്യ ഭാഷാ നായകന്മാർക്കുള്ള പോലുള്ള ഒരു ജന പ്രീതി നമ്മുടെ നായക നടന്മാർക്ക് കേരളത്തിനു പുറത്തു ഒരു സ്റ്റേറ്റിലും  ഇല്ല എന്നതാണ് സത്യം,
>  അത് കൊണ്ട് ഏത്ര വലിയ പടങ്ങളായാലും വിജയിക്കണമെന്നില്ല  പിന്നെയും   ഡബ്ബിംഗ് പടങ്ങളാണ് കുറച്ചെങ്കിലും വിജയം നേടിയിട്ടുള്ളത്*


Vijayikum ennu njan parajilaa..ota rathri kondu athu undakan pokunilaa...pathukee patuke undakoo ...Dub cheyathal ..kurachu posters elam kanumbol eganeyum kure alakar undneu avark manasilakum ..eganee oke taneyaa janapreethi kitukayuloo ....Pawan kalyan alluarjun mahesh babu elammm ividuthu karr ariyan thudagiyathu avarude movies dub cheythathu kondu annuu ... etraa perkuu KANADA stars ariyamm ??? kanada dub cheyathn valia pidi ilaa...

----------


## GangsteR

" ഐ " ഒരു ഷങ്കർ ചിയാൻ വിക്രം വിസ്മയ
ചിത്രം .
ഷങ്കർ എന്ന സംവിധായകനില്ലുള്ള
വിശ്വാസം തന്നെയാണ് വെളുപ്പിന് തന്നെ ഈ
പടം കാണാൻ എന്നെ പ്രേരിപ്പിച്ച ആദ്യ
ഘടകം .
വിക്രം എന്ന നമ്മുടെ പ്രിയപ്പെട്ട
നടന്റെ മറ്റൊരു ഉഗ്രൻ makeover .
എമി ജാഗ്സനെ വിവാഹ
ചടങ്ങോടുകൂടി പടം തുടങ്ങി ഒപ്പം സുരേഷ്
അണ്ണനെ കാണിക്കലും ഒരുമിച്ചു ,
എമി ജഗ്സനെ വിക്രം തട്ടിക്കൊണ്ടു
പോകലും ഇടക്കിടക്കുള്ള ഫ്ലാഷ് ബാക്ക്
സീനോടുകൂടി പടം മുന്നോട്ടു പോകുന്നു , എന്തിനു
വേണ്ടി എന്നൊന്നും പറഞു കഥ ഞാൻ വലിച്ചു
നീട്ടുന്നില്ല നിങ്ങൾ കണ്ടു ത്രിപ്തിയണയു .
വിക്രമിനെ എത്ര
പ്രശംസിച്ചാലും മതിയാകില്ല അത്രയ്ക്ക് ഈ
പടത്തിന് വേണ്ടി കഷ്ട്ടപെട്ടിട്ട് ഉണ്ട് എന്ന്
നമുക്കറിയാം . അഭിനയിച്ച
എല്ലാവരും തന്നെ അവരവരുടെ റോൾ
ഗംഭീരമക്കിയിട്ട് ഉണ്ട് .ഒരു multi national
കമ്പനിയുടെ മോഡലായി എമി ജക്ക്സാൻ
എന്നെ ഹടാതെ ആകർഷിച്ചു , എന്ത് കൊണ്ടും ഈ
റോളിനു ആപ്റ്റ് ആണ് എമി .
പിന്നെ സുരേഷ്
അണ്ണനെ trailarilum ,പോസ്റെരിലും കാണികാത്തത്
കൊണ്ട് കളിയാക്കിയവർക്കുള്ള ചുട്ട മറുപടിയാണു
അണ്ണന്റെ റോൾ . പിന്നെ ഇതൊരു ബിഗ് ബജറ്റ്
ഫിലിം ആണ് അത് മനസിലാക്കാതെ പടം പോര ,
ചളി എന്ന് പറയുന്നവർ ഈ പടത്തിനു പിന്നിൽ 3
വര്ഷം ഇത്ര കഷ്ട്ടപ്പെട്ട ഒരുപാട് പേരുണ്ട്
അവരെ ഓർത്താൽ നന്ന് . അമിത പ്രതീക്ഷ
വെക്കാതെ എല്ലാരും പോയി കാണു .
റേറ്റിംഗ് 4.5/

FROM FB

----------


## Jo Johnson

> AR Rahman ippo pazhe gunam illa... padathinte mood anusarichu paatukal undaakan patunundo mooparkku ippo.... i think he has grown too much for his own liking...


pfaa..... :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

Theater : Kairali Thrissur @ 5 : 30 am FDFS
Status : House Full
' I ' would have only turns out to be a normal average flick to
be honest but its movie made by Shanker which made
something more to movie which shall not to be missed from
your theater.... story wise its average , logic wise its decent ,
Technically its Brilliant..... so it turn out to be MAGNAOPUS ' I
'.....
Vikram is just incredible or any other word which can describe
an actor of such dedication... as a malayali there is Suresh
Gopi in this movie doing a pivatal role and opening sequence
itself starts from suresh gopi
My rating : 7 / 10
Watch ' I ' in Theaters near you ....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ethra kittum ... 2 weeks?


20Crs..... :Rolleyes:

----------


## wayanadan

*VIKRAMS I IS 100 % SHANKAR MOVIE\*


Shakar s experiments and Vikram s commitments join  together will quench the thirst of Chiyan Vikram fans . The first word about the movie is , I is up to the level of Shankar and the  expectations of the mass. The movie is expected to break all the records in Indian history and the fans are expecting nothing less than a National Award for Vikram . The fans are very thrilled to see the different looks of their favorite Chiyaan in the silver screen .Lingesan (Vikram)  is a body builder from Chennai and  his ambition is to become Mr. India. Lingesan  is a hardcore fan of  model Diya .  Amy Jackson is essaying the character of the  model . He met Diya and that was the turning point of his life. Lingesan thus becomes a model .   hard work helped him to establish in that  field and that increased the number of enemies. That is the story of the movie I.
The power packed first half and fight scenes really attracted the mass movie lovers.  Hard work and dedication  of the hero Vikram like his character Lingesan  makes his four looks  in the movie awesome . The different looks of the hero, the body builder , beast , model and hunchback also attracted the mass audience. Vikram again proved that nobody in Indian cinema can stand with him .
The super hit songs of A R Rahman is according to the situations. Background scores  (both romantic & mass B G M) really touched the hearts . Santhanam did his best in I as a supporting actor. Suresh Gopi also did his role well.The  predictable climax and an  average script  are the only drawbacks of the movie .
Cinematography of P C Sreeram really supported Shankar s movie  to get a great theater experience. The songs , especially the China location made the movie the masterpiece of the cinematographer. The song Ennodu nee irunthal was well picturized in the film  .
The movie I  is not watchable but thrice watchable thriller.  Hatsoff Shankar , Rahman and one and only Chiyan Vikram.

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> 


Ee hspital scenw kidu aayrnnu

----------


## GangsteR

> 20Crs.....


ningadae prediction sheri aakumo

----------


## moovybuf

> pfaa.....


chummaa ... qjaada....... :Laughing: ..... enthaayalum entho pulleede pazhe paatukalude oru sugam puthiyathinu illa.. oru saatharanayil saatharankaaranaaya music aaswaadakan enn anilayil kandaa mathi ente abipraayam..  :Wink:

----------


## GangsteR

After the Himalayan wait for more than two years,
Shankar’s I has stormed into massive number of screens
worldwide. Has the film lived up to its gargantuan
expectations? Has Shankar managed to keep his reputation
intact and recreate his magic at the box-office? Has
Vikram’s unshrinking hard work been paid off? Let’s find
out in our I Movie Review.
I is an emotionally engaging, expertly directed, dazzlingly
shot and technically staggering tale spearheaded by
Vikram’s dumb-founding, superlative, career-best
performance. I will be remembered as a film where Vikram
proved his mettle as a stupefying method actor on par with
Kamal Haasan in Indian cinema. The film also richly
rewards the time and effort invested by him and will
undoubtedly be the much-needed defibrillator Vikram
needed to bolster his stumbling big screen career.
Story-wise, I is very unlike any Shankar film, save alone his
voluptuous making. For a change, Shankar doesn’t mete
out any social message as such here, a path he has
traversed a gazillion times in his near-spotless filmography.
Instead, he has taken a gut-wrenching love story and zested
it with immaculate filmmaking, ever-restless shooting style
and a state-of-the-art execution. Thankfully, the film doesn’t
buckle under the weight of its jumbo expectations of
audiences. I is probably the only Shankar film in the last
decade without an overflowing cast. But then, never
underestimate the entertainment value of a Shankar film.
Santhanam teams up with Power Star Srinivasan in the first
half to bring the roof down occasionally with his trademark
epigrams. In fact, you will certainly have an uproarious time
during the last few minutes before and after the third act
thanks to Santhanam’s one-man show.
The film kick-starts with Koonan’s (Vikram) character
abducting Diya (Amy Jackson) from her marriage. Then the
story moves back and forth in flashback and present –
forming two parallel stories on how the ferocious body-
builder Lingesan (Vikram), who aspires to win Mr. India title,
lands up in the glamorous world of advertising and
Koonan’s clandestine operations. Shankar’s expository to
set the stage has taken more time than usual and that’s a
bit of a worry.
The first half of the film equally belongs to both Amy
Jackson and Vikram. Amy Jackson’s to-die-for attitude,
lofty gaits and stunningly gorgeous looks sometimes even
outshine Vikram’s performance in the first half. Vikram’s
Madras slang is highly enjoyable and his luscious chemistry
with Amy Jackson is a gorgeous sight to watch. The
highlight of the first half is the lushly shot portions in China
that offer endless aesthetic pleasures in each frame. Two
eyes don’t look sufficient enough to behold the entrancing,
eye-popping visuals of PC Sreeram.
The second half is full of revelations – the antagonists in the
film appear toothless and don’t carry the searing menace
that’s gravely needed for the story. Vikram’s arresting
performance in Koonan character is the sole consoling
factor in the second half which meanders frequently and
becomes predictable.
I is both brutal and lyrical thanks to Anthony’s seamless
editing that makes Shankar’s ferociously paced and lavishly
constructed script swift, masterly and tidy. But, the length is
a tad too long and a good 10-15 minutes clipping would do
more value to the end product, especially in the second half
where the story treads the clichéd, old-fashioned revenge
saga.
Anal Arasu’s rivetingly staged stunts in the gym are
absolutely nail-biting. One of the most fascinating moments
in the film occurs when Vikram and Upen Patel fight
ferociously over fists. Mary E Vogt’s luxurious costumes
elevate the advertising portions in the film to an elephantine
level, complimented by PC Sreeram’s tastefully structured
shots.
AR Rahman’s background score for the romance portions
are superbly poetic. Rahman’s innovation hasn’t stopped
with the film’s album alone; he has carried his form to the
background score for fight scenes with minimal use of
instruments and absorbing, dominating vocals. Muthuraj’s
eye-candy set-pieces offer transcendence sense of
excitement and Srinivas Mohan’s flawless visual effects in
Mersalaayitten song warrants mention.
Toting up ‘I’, the visuals dazzle your eyes, Vikram’s sterling
performance breaks your heart and shivers your soul.
I Movie Review Rating: 4/5

----------


## GangsteR

Galatta review

Director Shankar's much awaited magnum opus I is finally
here... Starring Vikram, Amy Jackson and Upen Patel in the
lead, this action thriller is produced by Aascar Films and has
music by AR Rahman and cinematography is by PC
Sreeram.
The movie opens to a wedding hall where a hideous looking
hunchback guy stealthily comes and abducts the bride -
Diya (Amy Jackson). The hunchback takes Diya to an old
house and keeps her prisoner there. The movie travels
between flashback and the present day. Lingesan (Vickram)
is a body builder with a dream of becoming Mr. India and
begins by becoming Mr. Tamil Nadu. He is a die-hard fan of
leading model Diya. Her fellow model John (Upen Patel)
desires her and misbehaves with her and Diya is left
distraught after losing many modelling opportunities
because of antagonizing John. To get her career back, she
decides to make Lingesan a model and revives her career by
replacing John with him. Meanwhile, the hunchback is going
about ruining the lives of a few people. Why is he doing it?
Who is the hunchback? Why does he abduct Diya? What
happens to Lingesan turned Lee? Watch I on the big screens
to know...
Director Shankar has taken up a very interesting storyline
and made a movie the way only he can - bigger than life.
Right from the opening scene to the climax, each frame
exudes grandeur and finesse. Vikram has just exceeded
himself. As the naive bodybuilder Lingesan, as the stylish
and suave Lee and better yet as the hunchback, Vikram just
steals the show. This is by far the biggest project of Amy
Jackson's career and she has given her best. Upen Patel is
convincing as the baddie. A slim and trim Suresh Gopi is the
surprise package. Santhanam's one-liners are rib tickling
and keep us in splits. AR Rahman's music has already been
topping the charts and as expected, Shankar's visuals
captured by PC Sreeram's camera are fantastic. The movie
shows why it took so long to make. The painstaking efforts
gone into getting each scene perfect are apparent.
Predictability and running time are the two banes for this I .
Shankar's I is indeed a perfectly made magnum opus tale of
love, jealousy, revenge and passion.

----------


## moovybuf

@Dylan padam kandille??

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

Sambhavam thakarkkum alleeee..... :Band:

----------


## THOMSON

Ee Varshathe National Award Vikram Kondu Povumo

----------


## wayanadan

> Ee hspital scenw kidu aayrnnu


*nammal aaudeyum review vaayikkan menakkedunnilla  thrill pokum  staus ratingum maathrame nokkoooo 
* :Ahupinne:

----------


## wayanadan

> Ee Varshathe National Award Vikram Kondu Povumo


*make up aanennum paranju niraakarikkum appol PAPAkku koduthathokke jury angu marakkum*

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Kandu.....kandu....

As expected  :Yahoo: 

Throughout Vikram show  :Clap:   :Clap: ...Shankar filmnekal oru Vikram film ennu parayunnathavum sari....vikram nte ee dedication illathe vere areyenkilum vechu shankar ithu eduthirunnenkil oru avg revenge story ayipoyene.....

2 songs,2 fights allathe visually 'wow' ennu thonippikunna shankar factors kuravanu....But still its a guaranteed entertainer.....shankar nte concepts as usual polichaduki...

Above avg first half and kidilan second half.....

Suresh Gopi kidu role aane....mass  :Coolthumb:

----------


## ikka

Watched 'I'..Angamali Carnival 9AM show

*Kidu...Alla, Athukku mele!!!!*

Direction, Performance, Cinematography, Music, BGM ...all rocked!!!!

----------


## moovybuf

> Ee Varshathe National Award Vikram Kondu Povumo


PK amir khan chance ille?? hindi preference undavum whenver there has been a half decent performance from someone

malayalahtil from someone.. unknown entries like suraj...

----------


## visakh r

Kerala first day 3cr adikumo :Thinking: ?

----------


## anupkerb1

> pk amir khan chance ille?? Hindi preference undavum whenver there has been a half decent performance from someone
> 
> malayalahtil from someone.. Unknown entries like suraj...


pk 2014 .i 2015

----------


## BangaloreaN

> PK amir khan chance ille?? hindi preference undavum whenver there has been a half decent performance from someone
> 
> malayalahtil from someone.. unknown entries like suraj...


I censor cheythathu 2015-il alle?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> pk 2014 .i 2015


Macha kando?

----------


## Hail

nom ingine nokkumbol pettannu atha,, I nammude sthiram theatril.. innale vare day aftr enna paranjirunne.. athayathu naale.. ippo vilichappo, hindi veno tamil veno nnu... enki poyi urdu kandekkaam.. uchakku shesham ulla showku kerum..

----------


## THOMSON

> PK amir khan chance ille?? hindi preference undavum whenver there has been a half decent performance from someone
> 
> malayalahtil from someone.. unknown entries like suraj...


PK 2014 Ile Awardsil Alle Consider Cheyyuka
Pinne 2015 As U said too Early To Predict....Unknown Entres Okke Vannu Chadum.

----------


## moovybuf

> I censor cheythathu 2015-il alle?


athu shari.. surprising.. i thot it was censored a while ago..... 2015 ingane kidakualle... aaroke enthoke aayitu varum ennaarinju...

----------


## kannan

:Band:  :Giveup:  :Band:  :Giveup: 

 :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## Don Mathew

> ivare okke sammathiche pattoo 
> 
> vikram


Bale  :salut: ...

----------


## THOMSON

> Kerala first day 3cr adikumo?


Look Likes 3 Crore Is On....Ekm Multiyil Hit Malayalam Filmsinte Lifetime Okke Chilappo Innu Kondu Thanne Cover Cheyyum...Maaraka Booking

----------


## ACME

> Kandu.....kandu....
> 
> As expected 
> 
> *Throughout Vikram show  ...Shankar filmnekal oru Vikram film ennu parayunnathavum sari*....vikram nte ee dedication illathe vere areyenkilum vechu shankar ithu eduthirunnenkil oru avg revenge story ayipoyene.....
> 
> 2 songs,2 fights allathe visually 'wow' ennu thonippikunna shankar factors kuravanu....But still its a guaranteed entertainer.....shankar nte concepts as usual polichaduki...
> 
> Above avg first half and kidilan second half.....
> ...


Vikram movie enn kettal mathi  :Giveup: 

Gopi annan mass  :Giveup:  degraders get lost  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> pk 2014 .i 2015


Amitabh bachanu kodukam enkil Vikram 100 times kodukanam

----------


## GangsteR

#I is getting very positive reviews from TN. Wantedly
-ve comments frm TELUGU side from a actor's fans
2 sustain their film I guess. Cool:)

----------


## wayanadan

> Vijayikum ennu njan parajilaa..ota rathri kondu athu undakan pokunilaa...pathukee patuke undakoo ...Dub cheyathal ..kurachu posters elam kanumbol eganeyum kure alakar undneu avark manasilakum ..eganee oke taneyaa janapreethi kitukayuloo ....Pawan kalyan alluarjun mahesh babu elammm ividuthu karr ariyan thudagiyathu avarude movies dub cheythathu kondu annuu ... etraa perkuu KANADA stars ariyamm ??? kanada dub cheyathn valia pidi ilaa...


*സാമ്രാജ്യം  ,സി ബി ഐ ,അയ്യർ തുടങ്ങിയ പടങ്ങൾ  ടബ്ബ് ചെയ്തു സാമാന്യം നല്ല  വിജയം നേടിയ ചിത്രങ്ങളാണ്   ആന്ധ്രയിലും  തമിൾ നാട്ടിലും മമ്മൂട്ടിക്ക് അത്യാവശ്യം ഫാൻസും ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു  ഇക്ക പടങ്ങൾ അന്യ ഭാഷയിൽ ടബ്ബ്  ചെയ്യുന്നതിനു നല്ല വിലയും കിട്ടിയിരുന്നു    പക്ഷെ പിന്നീട് ആ ഒരു ഓളം നില  നിർത്താൻ ഇക്കാക്ക്* കഴിയാതെ പോയി*

----------


## Lalettan

Anybdy wnt I movie tikt?
2 tkts fr 2 pm show today. Saritha theatre...call now 09538958000

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## HighnesS

UAE release ayittundallo innu..
Already naalathekku book cheythu poyi..😬

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson on how she handled Tamil dialogues in I
Jan 14, 2015
Heroine of I, Amy Jackson has been quite busy with the
promotional activities of her film directed by Shankar co-
starring Vikram.
In an interview to behindwoods, the Brit beauty talks about
director Shankar, Vikram, her stint with the language, I
experiences and also her beauty secret.
According to Amy, working in I was definitely her best
career move possibly for another ten years . “I has been very
special to me as I have been working for two and a half
years in it. I have put my heart and soul into this movie. I
has been a journey and it is like my baby”.
Hero Vikram has been a real inspiration to her when she
says, “It’s an honor to share screen space with him again
after Thaandavam. He has four get ups in the film and the
hard work that he has put for his role is for everyone to see
from a muscled body builder to someone of my size”.
Shankar according to Amy is a genius and an amazing
visionary.
She has had a dialogue coach who helped her out with
Tamil dialogues and the soft spoken heroine was
continuously rehearsing her lines everywhere. When asked
about her beauty secret, Amy reveals that it is ABC juice i.e.
Apple-Beetroot-Carrot, which she regularly consumes
besides other exercise regimens like Yoga and Pilates.
Post I, Amy will get busy with two projects in Tamil, one
with Udhayanidhi Stalin and the other with Dhanush.
Behindwoods wishes Amy the best with I and also for her
future plans!

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Vikram movie enn kettal mathi Gopi annan mass  degraders get lost


Nee aa dialouge marannila alle  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

Cine Shore @ CineShore 
#I has opened above expected level in Kerala. Early
morning shows itself fulls in many centres. Talk is
generally in the positive side.

----------


## GangsteR

Ee padatilae ettavum surprise gopi annan aanu..itra nalla role aayirikumennu prateekshichilla...So lucky

----------


## Free Thinker

> PK amir khan chance ille?? hindi preference undavum whenver there has been a half decent performance from someone
> 
> malayalahtil from someone.. unknown entries like suraj...


Amirinu kittum ennu thonnunnilla.....Athoru vivaada cinemayalle.....

----------


## Lalettan

Anybdy wnt I movie tikt?
2 tkts fr 2 pm show today. Saritha theatre...
Call 09538958000

----------


## ACME

> Nee aa dialouge marannila alle


Mass dialogues onnum aarum angane pettennu marakilla  :Declare:

----------


## realcinemas

*Anniyan level undo padam ?*

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

ഷങ്കറിന്*റെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ സിനിമ! അദ്ദേഹം അടുത്ത സിനിമ ചെയ്യുന്നതുവരെ! 'ഐ' കാഴ്ചയുടെ ഉത്സവമാണ്. ഇതുവരെ ഈ ജോണറില്* ഒരു സിനിമ ഷങ്കര്* ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ല. ഷങ്കറിന്*റെ കരിയറില്* ഈ രീതിയില്* ആദ്യത്തെ സിനിമ - ഒരു റൊമാന്*റിക് ത്രില്ലര്*. അപ്പോള്* പിന്നെ 'കാതലന്*' ഏത് ജോണറാണ് എന്ന് ചോദ്യം ഉന്നയിച്ചാല്*, ഐ എന്താണെന്ന് കണ്ടുമനസിലാക്കുക എന്നേ മറുപടിയുള്ളൂ.

നമ്മുടെ 'അപ്പോത്തിക്കിരി' എന്ന സിനിമ പകര്*ന്നുതരുന്ന ചില സന്ദേശങ്ങള്* ഇല്ലേ? എങ്ങനെയായിരിക്കണം ഡോക്ടര്*മാര്*, എന്താണ് മെഡിക്കല്* പ്രൊഫഷന്*റെ എത്തിക്സ് എന്നൊക്കെ. അതൊക്കെത്തന്നെ 'ഐ'യും പറയുന്നു. ഒപ്പം കോസ്മെറ്റോളജിയിലേക്ക് ഒരു വെളിച്ചം പകരലും.

'ഐ' ഒരു ഷങ്കര്* സിനിമ എന്നതിലുപരി, ഇത് പൂര്*ണമായും ഒരു വിക്രം ഷോ ആണ്. ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ ഓരോ ദൃശ്യത്തിലും നിറഞ്ഞുനില്*ക്കുന്ന സാന്നിധ്യം. അമ്പരപ്പിക്കുന്ന വേഷപ്പകര്*ച്ചകള്*, മേക്കപ്പ്, ഭാവപ്രകടനങ്ങള്*. വിക്രം ഹോളിവുഡ് നിലവാരത്തിലുള്ള ഇന്ത്യന്* നടന്* എന്ന് എന്തുകൊണ്ട് വിശേഷിപ്പിക്കപ്പെടുന്നു എന്ന് ഈ സിനിമ കണ്ടാല്* മനസിലാകും.

വിക്രമിന്*റെ കൂനന്* കഥാപാത്രമാണ് ആദ്യം സ്ക്രീനില്* എത്തുന്നത്. ലോകനിലവാരത്തിലുള്ള മേക്കപ്പാണ് കഥാപാത്രത്തിന്. കണ്ണിന്*റെ ചെറുചലനം കൊണ്ടുപോലും പ്രേക്ഷകരെ ത്രില്ലടിപ്പിക്കുന്ന രീതിയില്* വിക്രം ആ സീക്വന്*സുകളില്* മിന്നിത്തിളങ്ങുകയാണ്. 

വിക്രമിന്*റെ അര്*പ്പണബോധത്തെ കൈയടിച്ച് അംഗീകരിക്കാന്* തക്ക രീതിയിലാണ് ഓരോ രംഗങ്ങളും. ഈ രംഗം ഇത്രയും പെര്*ഫെക്ട് ആയി അവതരിപ്പിക്കാന്* വിക്രമിന് മാത്രമേ കഴിയൂ എന്ന് ബോധ്യപ്പെടുത്തുന്ന പ്രകടനങ്ങള്*. ലോകത്തെ ഏതൊരു ബോഡി ബില്*ഡറോടും കിടപിടിക്കുന്ന ബോഡി ഷോ പ്രദര്*ശനങ്ങള്*, പരിശീലനങ്ങള്*.

ഓരോ രംഗത്തും വിസ്മയിപ്പിക്കുന്ന എന്തെങ്കിലും ഷങ്കര്* ഒളിപ്പിച്ചുവയ്ക്കുന്നുണ്ട്. വിക്രമിന്*റെ റോയല്* എന്**ഫീല്*ഡ് നായിക എമിയായി മാറുന്നതും ആ ഷൂ*ലെയ്സ് കൂട്ടിക്കെട്ടിയ സീക്വന്*സും പാട്ടുകളും സ്റ്റണ്ടുകളുമെല്ലാം അത്ഭുതത്തോടെയും ത്രില്ലടിച്ചും മാത്രം ആസ്വദിക്കാം. ആക്ഷന്* രംഗങ്ങള്*, അത് ലൊക്കേഷന്* എവിടെയായാലും, ഇന്ത്യയിലെയും ചൈനയിലെയുമെല്ലാം ഒന്നാന്തരം. 

ലിംഗേശ്വരന്* എന്ന ബോഡി ബില്*ഡറായി വിക്രം കസറിയിരിക്കുന്ന ഐയില്* ദിയ എന്ന മോഡലിന്*റെ വേഷത്തിലാണ് എമി ജാക്സണ്* എത്തുന്നത്. നായകന്*റെ പ്രണയജീവിതമാണ് ഈ സിനിമയെന്ന് ഒറ്റവാചകത്തില്* നിര്*വചിക്കാം.

എമി ജാക്സന്റെ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച പെര്*ഫോമന്*സ് സാധ്യമായ സിനിമകൂടിയാണ് ഐ. ആദ്യത്തെ ചില രംഗങ്ങളില്* എമിയുടെ ഡബ്ബിംഗ് നമ്മുടെ പുരികം ചുളിക്കുമെങ്കില്* പിന്നീട് എമി നമ്മെ അഭൂതപൂര്*വമായ പ്രകടനം കൊണ്ട് ആഹ്ലാദിപ്പിക്കുകയാണ്. മൂന്ന് മണിക്കൂര്* ദൈര്*ഘ്യമുള്ള ഈ സിനിമയില്* കഥയുടെ ഗ്രിപ്പ് കൈവിടുന്നുവെന്ന് തോന്നുന്ന ഘട്ടങ്ങളിലൊക്കെ രക്ഷയ്ക്ക് സന്താനം എത്തുന്നുണ്ട് - തന്*റെ ട്രേഡ്മാര്*ക്ക് വണ്**ലൈനറുകളുമായി. 

എ ആര്* റഹ്*മാന്* ഷങ്കറിന് നല്*കിയ ഏറ്റവും നല്ല ഗാനങ്ങള്* ഈ ചിത്രത്തിലേതാണെന്ന് തോന്നും. മനോഹരമായ ഗാനങ്ങള്*, അതിഗംഭീരമെന്ന് മാത്രം അഭിപ്രായപ്പെടാവുന്ന വിഷ്വലൈസേഷന്*.

ഡോക്ടര്* വാസുദേവന്* എന്ന കഥാപാത്രമായി എത്തുന്ന സുരേഷ്ഗോപിയും ഉപന്* പട്ടേലിന്*റെ കഥാപാത്രവുമെല്ലാം ഒന്നിനൊന്ന് മെച്ചം. മൊത്തത്തില്* സൂപ്പര്* സിനിമ എന്ന് മാത്രമേ പറയാനുള്ളൂ.

റേറ്റിംഗ്: 4.5/5


WebDuniya Review..... @GangsteR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Band:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> *Anniyan level undo padam ?*


Altogether just below anniyan ennu parayendi varum :Yes:

----------


## MHP369

SG  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.top10cinema.com/article/31088/i-movie-review

----------


## realcinemas

> Altogether just below anniyan ennu parayendi varum


Thanks ! Anniyan is my fav Shankar movie.

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.newindianexpress.com/ente...ampaign=buffer

----------


## praviatfk

1500 Pages .........  :Band:

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> UAE release ayittundallo innu..
> Already naalathekku book cheythu poyi..


inilla...naleyanu release

----------


## kandahassan

Padam kandu from ekm Sarita fdfs...liked it

----------


## HighnesS

> inilla...naleyanu release


Check the sites..Vox cinemasil okke booking undu innu..innu morning anennu thonnunnu open ayathu booking.

----------


## ikka

*Please do not open manoramaonline or manorama channel until you see this film!!! That will break all your suspense element!!!!*

What they are doing in this!!!

----------


## praviatfk

So #I's Day1 Collection from Kerala will be more than Lifetime share of Megastar's recent Hit Movie 

#KingOfKeralaBO - Shankar  :Giveup:

----------


## SAM369

Padam Kandu...Kollam...Ok First Half&Good 2nd Half
Vikram Thanne thaaram...
Heavy Rush aanu ivide,,,wom kanditte bighit aakumenne thonunnu....

----------


## ACME

> *Please do not open manoramaonline or manorama channel until you see this film!!! That will break all your suspense element!!!!*
> 
> What they are doing in this!!!


thanks for the warning  :Laughing:

----------


## Wake up

movie kandu. ... @kottakkal leena @GaniThalapathi @MHP369
1st half blw avg & not bad
2 half abw avg
3/5

----------


## praviatfk

Movie had all potential to release 220 ceneters.. but only ~190+ even though it's d highest

In EKM area #PK's Day1 record might be broken but its a tight call

but apart from EKM, everyother centers will create new Day-1 Record for sure

----------


## GangsteR

> Padam kandu from ekm Sarita fdfs...liked it


oru samtripti illaatta polae?

----------


## RED DEVIL

Padam kandu frm ktm anand..hf..abhlsh um hf asha 9.45 vare tckt undarnu then dnt knw..anaswara um hf ayikanum 9.15nu thane mudinja tirakayrnu...
Ithuku elathukum mele 'i' ..kidu film...vikram simply stole the shw..'mr.india cmptn kavuthite,mudiye vetne,meesaye edutite kadesile manasaye polanthitele'...superb ayrnu ah scene...ela sng um superb...usual revenge story 'athukum mele' eduthu vechatinu shankar nu credit...overall good film..kazhjnjapo anyaya respnse adutha shw ku marana thiraku..

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> Check the sites..Vox cinemasil okke booking undu innu..innu morning anennu thonnunnu open ayathu booking.


yes....ondu

----------


## HighnesS

> 


http://m.voxcinemas.com/schedules.aspx

Go to this link and check.

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> http://m.voxcinemas.com/schedules.aspx
> 
> Go to this link and check.


Ondu...innale vare 15th muthalanu kanichirunathu,naleku book cheyukayum cheythu,inne aa paripadi theerkamayirunu

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

"I" Missed the shankar magic...biggest dissapoinment...
2/5
Never expected such a silly,cliched,predictble and boring movie(in most parts) from The director..could have been better if they trimmed the 1st half by atleast 30 min..vikram was too good in "koonjan" charector...2 nd half emotional scenes were good...likd hs perfo .
For me "I" is shankars worst movie till date...:)

Nb:oh!forgot to tell about suresh gopi...it was really a bad selection  of charector..

----------


## HighnesS

> Ondu...innale vare 15th muthalanu kanichirunathu,naleku book cheyukayum cheythu,inne aa paripadi theerkamayirunu


Njanum ee avasthayil anu:D

----------


## Madhavanunni

> inilla...naleyanu release


innu undu,but limited aanene ullu
vox,star dana etc film undu

----------


## Perumthachan

> PK amir khan chance ille?? hindi preference undavum whenver there has been a half decent performance from someone
> 
> malayalahtil from someone.. unknown entries like suraj...


hindiyil kodukkuvaane, shahid for haider or sanjay mishra for ankhon dekhi. 
aamir nte role onnum national award kittaanulla scope illa.

----------


## Gopikrishnan

I-is definitely a good watch...dont expect an
Anniyan/Enthiran...it has no suspense..predi
ctable till end..not much of story content...bt its
entertaining till end...okay dir,script&top notch
visuals...Vikram splendid perfo..SG was
good...Amy was gorgeous ...Over all I is a
decent watch#Athukkum Mele...Only Shankar
BRAND factor is negative for the movie
3.3/

----------


## ACME

> "I" Missed the shankar magic...biggest dissapoinment...
> 2/5
> Never expected such a silly,cliched,predictble and boring movie(in most parts) from The director..could have been better if they trimmed the 1st half by atleast 30 min..vikram was too good in "koonjan" charector...2 nd half emotional scenes were good...likd hs perfo .
> For me "I" is shankars worst movie till date...:)
> 
> Nb:oh!forgot to tell about suresh gopi...it was really a bad selection  of charector..


Jaisaaaaa  :No:  :No:

----------


## GangsteR

> "I" Missed the shankar magic...biggest dissapoinment...
> 2/5
> Never expected such a silly,cliched,predictble and boring movie(in most parts) from The director..could have been better if they trimmed the 1st half by atleast 30 min..vikram was too good in "koonjan" charector...2 nd half emotional scenes were good...likd hs perfo .
> For me "I" is shankars worst movie till date...:)
> 
> Nb:oh!forgot to tell about suresh gopi...it was really a bad selection  of charector..


................

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Padam Kandu Frm CLT Apsara With @POKIRI 7 @yathra....!
> 
> 1st Half Kurach Lengthy Aayirunnu , Kurach Anavashyamayi Valiche Neetti ; Songsum Pora ; Oru Avg 1st Half ; Shankar Padathil Ninn Pratheekshichath Onnum Kittiyilla Ennoru Feel Vannu ; Gym Fight Kidu Aayirunnu ; Interval Block Sadha reethiyil Thanne....!
> 
> 2nd Half Thudakkavum Melle Thudangi , Kurach Kazhinjappo Padathinte Range Maari , Shankar + Vikram  
> 
> Padam Fast Aayi , Vikram Heavy Emotional Scenes , Beast Song , Twist Ellam Kondum ; 2nd Half Polichu 
> 
> Climax Portions Okke Adipoli , Fight Scenes Okke Kidu , Vikram & Shankar 
> ...


2nd half kidukki enkil sure BB.......athukkum mele........

----------


## GangsteR

ഐ.
ഇത് ഒരു ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമ ആണോനു ചോദിച്ചാൽ
അതുക്കും മേലെ എന്നതു മാത്രമാണ് മറുപടി. കിടു
പടം. ഷങ്കർ അണ്ണാ.. നമിച്ചു. പിന്നെ വിക്രം.
അയ്യോ. നിങളെക്കുറിച്ച്
ഇനി എന്തെങ്കിലും പറഞ്ഞാൽ
ക്ളീഷേ ആയിപ്പോവും. എന്നാലും ഒരു പത്ത് നൂറു
കൈകൾ കൊണ്ടു തൊഴുന്നു നിങളെ. അസാധ്യം.
എമി മോളേ. എന്ത്
രസമാ നിന്നെയിങനെ കണ്ടുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കാൻ.
സുരേഷണ്ണാ. നിങളും സംഭവം തന്നെ.
ഒരാളെയും മോശം പറയാനില്ല.
പടം കാണാത്തവരോട്. . ഇത് ഒരു പ്രതികാര കഥ
മാത്രമാണ്. ആളുകൾക്ക് വലിയ മെസേജ്
ഒന്നും തരുന്ന സിനിമയല്ല. പക്ഷേ, നിങൾ ഈ
സിനിമ കാണണം. അത്രക്കു മികച്ചതാണ്
ഷങ്കറീൻറെ മേക്കിങ്.
അതുക്കുംമേലെ പി സി ശ്രീരാമിൻറെ വിഷ്വൽസും എ
ആർ റഹ്മാൻറെ ബാക്ഗ്രൗണ്ട് സ്കോറിങും.
അതിനു മാത്രം വേണ്ടി ഈ സിനിമ കാണണം.
പടം കണ്ടിട്ട് ഇഷ്മാവാത്തവരോട്. 3
വർഷത്തെ കഠിനാധ്വാനമാണ്. എന്തെങ്കിലുമൊക്
കെ നല്ല കാര്യങളും കൂടി റിവ്യൂ എഴുതമ്പോൾ /
പറയുമ്പോൾ പറയുക. നിങൾ കാരണം ഒരാൾ ഈ
പടം മിസ് ചെയ്യരുത്.
വിക്രത്തിനു വേണ്ടി കാണുക.
അങനെ അതും കഴിഞ്ഞു. ഇനി ഐ ചരിത്രമാണ്.
ഇതുക്കും മേലെ ഒരു
ചിത്രത്തിനായി കാത്തിരിപ്പുണ്ടാകുമെന്ന്
തോനുന്നില്ല. എല്ലാം വഴിയെ നടക്കട്ടേ .

----------


## kandahassan

watched movie .....previous shankarleval vannitilla ..better than nanban......hype expectation illathe poyal nnnayi ishtapedum....
technological brilliant but contentwise below avg  :Yes3:

----------


## jumail pala

padam kaanan pokunu..1.30 pm from al ain club cinema

----------


## pavamdoha

why they kept SG role un revealed in trailor.......any suspense ?

----------


## kandahassan

> oru samtripti illaatta polae?


njan samprithan aayilla ....waiting for bahubaali  :Yes3:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> hype meet cheyum ennu urappaanu....
> pinne chila manapoorvamulla jaada reviews varum..padam pora ennokke..never mind....






> "I" Missed the shankar magic...biggest dissapoinment...
> 2/5
> Never expected such a silly,cliched,predictble and boring movie(in most parts) from The director..could have been better if they trimmed the 1st half by atleast 30 min..vikram was too good in "koonjan" charector...2 nd half emotional scenes were good...likd hs perfo .
> For me "I" is shankars worst movie till date...:)
> 
> Nb:oh!forgot to tell about suresh gopi...it was really a bad selection  of charector..


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Kashinathan

Padam kandu.ishtapettu.
Vikram hatsoff man,wat a perfmnc.he steal d show.amy super hot.SG kollam.story oke predictable aayirunnu "athukum mele" shankar makes super entertainer.song visuals xtra ordinary
rating-4/5
verdict-hit,superhit,megahit...
I "athukkum mele"

----------


## kandahassan

> *Anniyan level undo padam ?*


athukku keezhe  :Yes:

----------


## arjunan

Shankar nirasha peduthi ennu parayendi varum. But still oru vattam kandirikkam. One time watchable in theater. Not more than that. No where near to anyan. Fights onnum pratheekshicha reethiyil vannilla. Still ithu pole kandu madutha story shankar kandirikkaavunna reethiyil eduthitindu. Padam kazinju claps undu. But highly mixed opinion.  shankar oru cinema edukkumpol ithukkum mele ellaavarum pratheekshikkum.  rating 3/5.

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

> 


Haha ....enne vijay fan akiyillalo bhagyam....hey man shankar shivaji annyan nanban endhiran vare njan nannayi enjoy cheytha film tane anu...my fav indian director anu shankar....

----------


## kandahassan

padathil kure unwanted scenes und especially in first half ...thellam trim cheythal better aakum ....second half  kalakkitund  :Yes3:

----------


## Kashinathan

Special midnit show at 12.30am added in anchal-archana

----------


## veecee

100 per oru sidelekku odumbol oral matram opposite il odiyal ellarum ayale alle sradhikuka  :Laugh:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


Two Gentlemens

----------


## kannan

> 100 per oru sidelekku odumbol oral matram opposite il odiyal ellarum ayale alle sradhikuka


 . . . .  :Yes3: 


naattilundayirunnel onnu opposite odi nokkaayirunnu  :Engane:

----------


## Kashinathan

> padathil kure unwanted scenes und especially in first half ...thellam trim cheythal better aakum ....second half  kalakkitund


ys 1st half kure unwanted scenes unde.

----------


## kannan

> "I" Missed the shankar magic...biggest dissapoinment...
> 2/5
> Never expected such a silly,cliched,predictble and boring movie(in most parts) from The director..could have been better if they trimmed the 1st half by atleast 30 min..vikram was too good in "koonjan" charector...2 nd half emotional scenes were good...likd hs perfo .
> For me "I" is shankars worst movie till date...:)
> 
> *Nb:oh!forgot to tell about suresh gopi.*..it was really a bad selection  of charector..


Oh Forget . . .  :Beee: 

Athentha ijju SG ye 4getiye :Vedi:

----------


## House MD

> ഐ.
> ഇത് ഒരു ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമ ആണോനു ചോദിച്ചാൽ
> അതുക്കും മേലെ എന്നതു മാത്രമാണ് മറുപടി. കിടു
> പടം. ഷങ്കർ അണ്ണാ.. നമിച്ചു. പിന്നെ വിക്രം.
> അയ്യോ. നിങളെക്കുറിച്ച്
> ഇനി എന്തെങ്കിലും പറഞ്ഞാൽ
> ക്ളീഷേ ആയിപ്പോവും. എന്നാലും ഒരു പത്ത് നൂറു
> കൈകൾ കൊണ്ടു തൊഴുന്നു നിങളെ. അസാധ്യം.
> എമി മോളേ. എന്ത്
> ...


 "SYMPATHY " Hit/ BB akumo?? :Ahupinne:  ... aellarkkum aella padavum ishtamavanam aennilla.. I know lotta people who didnt like shivaji/enthiran/anniyan etc.... so parayunnavar parayatte.. "to avoid criticism say nothing,do nothing,be nothing " aennallae... I am gonna watch evening show.. I am both shankar and vikram fan... nik enthayalum movie ishtapedumennanu first reports vayichittu thonunnath

----------


## ikka

> "I" Missed the shankar magic...biggest dissapoinment...
> 2/5
> Never expected such a silly,cliched,predictble and boring movie(in most parts) from The director..could have been better if they trimmed the 1st half by atleast 30 min..vikram was too good in "koonjan" charector...2 nd half emotional scenes were good...likd hs perfo .
> For me "I" is shankars worst movie till date...:)
> 
> Nb:oh!forgot to tell about suresh gopi...it was really a bad selection  of charector..


Any day better than Sivaji and Jeans!!!! That is for sure!!!

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Special midnit show at 12.30am added in anchal-archana


hmmm.........kali thundangi.............ithu vare vanna kerala reports even fk  veiws ellam..........good or athukkum mele aanu..............so   padam  oru vaaaru vaarum.

----------


## jeeva

kidu padam  :Giveup: eniku Gentilmaninum,Indianum shesham istapetta shankar movie................Enthiranum,shivajikum etrayo mele anu cinima....Vikaram namichu eyale...After kamal he is the best ...EE padam keralathill ellathinum mele collect chayyum... :Band:

----------


## SAM369

123 Telugu 2.75/5

----------


## SAM369

#I is not a film to be reviewed, It's a film to Celebrated for one Man's Sheer Sacrifice and Dedication #IPongal  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> ys 1st half kure unwanted scenes unde.


powerstar episode verum bore aayi thonni ......matte shemale kidu aayitu cheythtund.......

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> "I" Missed the shankar magic...biggest dissapoinment...
> 2/5
> Never expected such a silly,cliched,predictble and boring movie(in most parts) from The director..could have been better if they trimmed the 1st half by atleast 30 min..vikram was too good in "koonjan" charector...2 nd half emotional scenes were good...likd hs perfo .
> For me "I" is shankars worst movie till date...:)
> 
> Nb:*oh!forgot to tell about suresh gopi...it was really a bad selection  of charector.*.


ithu ingine alla.............bad selection of shankar ennu parayu..............charactor okke select cheyyan SG kku enthaa..........masathil 10 padam alle varunnathu.

----------


## House MD

> *Aluva Matha 
> Show Time 10:10
> HouseFull
> Thanks @Attiprackal Jimmy
> Kidu atmosphere👍aayirunno Theater motham  Starting to end 
> Abv Avg First Half Chiyan Vikram Hats Off For Your Effort
> Fights 
> Dhaa poyi dhaa vannu rolil SG😂 but important one
> Satyama Amy pathathku mele nan merasalayitten daa❤😍
> ...


Industrial hit :Ahupinne:

----------


## jeeva

Vijayinte tholigha pandhi padaghal mathram istapedunna teamsinu ozhichu baki ellavaqrkkum istapedumpadam ....

----------


## jawoose

> Industrial hit


Aakumennu karuthonnoo ennu kandille :Ahupinne:

----------


## kandahassan

> Industrial hit


enthonnu irumbu industriyo  :Laughing:

----------


## san

> kidu padam eniku Gentilmaninum,Indianum shesham istapetta shankar movie................Enthiranum,shivajikum etrayo mele anu cinima....Vikaram namichu eyale...After kamal he is the best ...EE padam keralathill ellathinum mele collect chayyum...


super..jeeva gets it right mostly.. so ATBB sure aayi.. tinju hit aakaanum chance undu..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

ekm - pvr  okke naalathe ella showyum innu thanne full aavunna lakshanamanallo............

----------


## SUDHI

enthiran ennikathra ishtapettilla......anniyan kureyokke bore adippichu.....kure nalla scenesum undaayirunnu.....

----------


## SAM369

Pawan Fansinte rodhanam aanallo Twitter motham.. :Laughing:  Lets pray for distributors #I Flop ennu  :Laughing:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Kollam-carnivalum naale koduthirikkunna show okke ippo thanne full aanu............

----------


## san

ithu chinayil release aakumennu sure aano..avide release restrictions ullathaanu.. avide kurachu perkkengilum ishtappettaal range maarum.. Transformer chinayil 1800 cr  (300 million usd) aanu 2014-il nediyathu..dhoom 3 and 3 idiots earned 3 million usd each..

----------


## ITV

> Vijayinte tholigha pandhi padaghal mathram istapedunna teamsinu ozhichu baki ellavaqrkkum istapedumpadam ....


JaisonJyothiyeyum aa koottathil aakkiyo
Welcome @Jaisonjyothi

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Kollam-carnivalum naale koduthirikkunna show okke ippo thanne full aanu............


Avaru mallinte purathu thanne print eduthu ottichu...all shows sold out ennu...veruthe valinju keri mellottu keri varanda nnu  :Laughing:

----------


## SAM369

> *Aluva Matha 
> Show Time 10:10
> HouseFull
> Thanks @Attiprackal Jimmy
> Kidu atmosphere👍aayirunno Theater motham  Starting to end 
> Abv Avg First Half Chiyan Vikram Hats Off For Your Effort
> Fights 
> Dhaa poyi dhaa vannu rolil SG😂 but important one
> Satyama Amy pathathku mele nan merasalayitten daa❤😍
> ...


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Avaru mallinte purathu thanne print eduthu ottichu...all shows sold out ennu...veruthe valinju keri mellottu keri varanda nnu


hahaha athu nannayi.........appo ini adutha monday vare nokkendaa........

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

> ithu ingine alla.............bad selection of shankar ennu parayu..............charactor okke select cheyyan SG kku enthaa..........masathil 10 padam alle varunnathu.


Hah....athu point anu....

----------


## jeeva

> super..jeeva gets it right mostly.. so ATBB sure aayi.. tinju hit aakaanum chance undu..


ATBB sure anu in kerala tamil preshakar ethine eghne edukkum ennariyilla....Vikraminte kure class scene undhu avarkathu manassilakumo avo...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> super..jeeva gets it right mostly.. so ATBB sure aayi.. tinju hit aakaanum chance undu..


keralthil 1st day ........marakam aanallo reports.........heavy HF shows......multies oke nalathe show polum sold out............athum ithrayum wide release aayitu................

3.5 cr   1st day ethandu urappichu ennu thonnunnu........atho athukkum mele

----------


## san

> ATBB sure anu in kerala tamil preshakar ethine eghne edukkum ennariyilla....Vikraminte kure class scene undhu avarkathu manassilakumo avo...


athokke edutholum.. enthiran tamil local audience sweekarichille..pinneyaano..

telugu tight aanu.. star power matters..

----------


## ACME

> *
> Satyama Amy pathathku mele nan merasalayitten daa❤😍
> I LOVE YOU AMY
> 
> *


Padam kandu kazhinju veendum groupil add cheyy..njan baaki collection koodi irakkam  :Engane:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> athokke edutholum.. *enthiran tamil local audience sweekarichille*..pinneyaano..
> 
> telugu tight aanu.. star power matters..


yes.  njan enthiran kandu review ittapol parnaja point ithayirunnu...........tamil local audinece engine edukkum ennathu asrayichirikkum............ethu level ennu........

athu avar angi etteduthu............rajani aanu ennathu factor aanenkilum.

----------


## hussar

ellamollakkuninnum padam kollilla ennanalo kelkunne................njanum eduthittundu 4 ticket abudhabi national cinemayil.....innu vaikittu......ente 120 dhm poyo???????

----------


## jawoose

> Padam kandu kazhinju veendum groupil add cheyy..njan baaki collection koodi irakkam


vendaaaa...!!!!Pics Pvt aayi ayakku :Order:

----------


## ACME

> ellamollakkuninnum padam kollilla ennanalo kelkunne................njanum eduthittundu 4 ticket abudhabi national cinemayil.....innu vaikittu......ente 120 dhm poyo???????


onnu randu abhiprayam maathrame angane kandullu..ivide alla..pothuve..

----------


## SAM369



----------


## Shivettan

shankar n vikram chernnu anniyan ennoru van cinema cheythu ennu karuthi avarkkini anniyan il kuranjoru padam cheyan pattilla ennundo....atho anniyan sequels eduthondirikkano....

oro cinemayum vere vere aayittu kanan sramikku....anniyan pole super hero cinema alla ithu....

film makers nu aavishkara swathanthram anuvadikku....munvidhikal illathe cinema aaswadikku...jai hind..

----------


## kandahassan

> shankar n vikram chernnu anniyan ennoru van cinema cheythu ennu karuthi avarkkini anniyan il kuranjoru padam cheyan pattilla ennundo....atho anniyan sequels eduthondirikkano....
> 
> oro cinemayum vere vere aayittu kanan sramikku....anniyan pole super hero cinema alla ithu....
> 
> film makers nu aavishkara swathanthram anuvadikku....munvidhikal illathe cinema aaswadikku...jai hind..


padm kollam shivetta ...but oru sampripthi tharunilla ....Shankar inte main advantage scripting aaanu but ithil previous 
movies inte aa oru levalil scripting vannittilla....also oru padam irangumpol aa director yude previous movie s maaayi comparison
swaabhaavikam  :Yes3:

----------


## longan

> shankar n vikram chernnu anniyan ennoru van cinema cheythu ennu karuthi avarkkini anniyan il kuranjoru padam cheyan pattilla ennundo....atho anniyan sequels eduthondirikkano....
> 
> oro cinemayum vere vere aayittu kanan sramikku....anniyan pole super hero cinema alla ithu....
> 
> film makers nu aavishkara swathanthram anuvadikku....munvidhikal illathe cinema aaswadikku...jai hind..


u r spot on!!

----------


## SAM369

Prashanth @itisprashanth  ·  
#I is a wholesome entertainer! my guess is that it will win big!

----------


## SAM369



----------


## SAM369



----------


## mukkuvan

My review - http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...-s-Review-of-I

----------


## ACHOOTTY

ravile okke negative / mix okke kandu............ippo ellam clear aayi............good + athukke mele aayi opinions okke.

----------


## mukkuvan

Will have to see once more with family this weekend  :Giveup:  Aa songs okke pillerkku nallonam ishtappeum  :Giveup:  Pinne Romantic Track wife-inum nallonam ishtappedum  :Giveup: 




> ravile okke negative / mix okke kandu............ippo ellam clear aayi............good + athukke mele aayi opinions okke.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

ekm.........ethandu viewrs record..........polichadukkum allo..........innu "I"

kavitha , saritha & sangeetha  - capacity - 2500   =  4 shows.............morning 2 shows reported full.   expecting evneing also..........- 10k viwers........

pvr - 15 shows, pan cinema & cinemax - all shows full.........expecting another 10k viewrs.....

1 day - nearly 18 to  20k viwers sure.  in ekm city.

athayathu pazhassi time okke aanel............4 divasam saritha HF aavanulla aalukal oru divasam kondu padam kandu kazhinju.

----------


## MVP

> "I" Missed the shankar magic...biggest dissapoinment
> 2/5
> Never expected such a silly,cliched,predictble and boring movie(in most parts) from The director..could have been better if they trimmed the 1st half by atleast 30 min..vikram was too good in "koonjan" charector...2 nd half emotional scenes were good...likd hs perfo .
> For me "I" is shankars worst movie till date...:)
> 
> Nb:oh!forgot to tell about suresh gopi...it was really a bad selection  of charector..


 :Phhhh:  :Phhhh:  :Phhhh:  :Phhhh:  :Phhhh:  :Phhhh:  :Phhhh:  :Phhhh:  nee vella kim ki duke intem padam poyi kaanadey........ :Phhhh:  :Phhhh:  :Phhhh:

----------


## Brother

tinju vannille??  :Laughing:  pulliye theaterilum kandilla...!! :Laughing: 
kodungallur maraka rush thanne..veluppinu 5:30 muthal 2 theaterilum continuous shows anu...thalappoli ayathu kondu nale veluppinu vare shows kanum..!!

----------


## jeeva

nilambur ok evening showku ayiraghal tikket kittathe madaghum ennu sure anu...eni ake 10/15 tikketukal matram oru theter add chayythirunnel sughamayi avideyum heavy reterns adichene...

----------


## mukkuvan

Plus 3000 viewers from Kochi EVM... EKM City area kootumbol adhu koodi koottanam  :Smile: 




> ekm.........ethandu viewrs record..........polichadukkum allo..........innu "I"
> 
> kavitha , saritha & sangeetha  - capacity - 2500   =  4 shows.............morning 2 shows reported full.   expecting evneing also..........- 10k viwers........
> 
> pvr - 15 shows, pan cinema & cinemax - all shows full.........expecting another 10k viewrs.....
> 
> 1 day - nearly 18 to  20k viwers sure.  in ekm city.
> 
> athayathu pazhassi time okke aanel............4 divasam saritha HF aavanulla aalukal oru divasam kondu padam kandu kazhinju.

----------


## Brother

> "I" Missed the shankar magic...biggest dissapoinment...
> 2/5
> Never expected such a silly,cliched,predictble and boring movie(in most parts) from The director..could have been better if they trimmed the 1st half by atleast 30 min..vikram was too good in "koonjan" charector...2 nd half emotional scenes were good...likd hs perfo .
> For me "I" is shankars worst movie till date...:)
> 
> Nb:oh!forgot to tell about suresh gopi...it was really a bad selection  of charector..


shankars worst jeans anu..!!

----------


## udaips

> "I" Missed the shankar magic...biggest dissapoinment...
> 2/5
> Never expected such a silly,cliched,predictble and boring movie(in most parts) from The director..could have been better if they trimmed the 1st half by atleast 30 min..vikram was too good in "koonjan" charector...2 nd half emotional scenes were good...likd hs perfo .
> For me "I" is shankars worst movie till date...:)
> 
> Nb:oh!forgot to tell about suresh gopi...it was really a bad selection  of charector..


I fully agree with this opinion....just a very normal and predictable revenge saaga....the way the suspense is revealed during the end portions is too old fashioned....and then on the last 20 min or so is not really upto the mark.....Also the ugliness of Vikram's look could have been reduced....The effort put for the movie is tremendous....but that doesn"t make it a good movie....

----------


## KingOfKings

> Plus 3000 viewers from Kochi EVM... EKM City area kootumbol adhu koodi koottanam





> nilambur ok evening showku ayiraghal tikket kittathe madaghum ennu sure anu...eni ake 10/15 tikketukal matram oru theter add chayythirunnel sughamayi avideyum heavy reterns adichene...


Drishyam record okke thakarumo? Dhrishyam and Banglore days Worldwide total I keralathilil ninum mathram edukkumo?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> nilambur ok evening showku ayiraghal tikket kittathe madaghum ennu sure anu...eni ake 10/15 tikketukal matram oru theter add chayythirunnel sughamayi avideyum heavy reterns adichene...


Booking thanne full aanu...........vetturod, kaliyikkavila,thodupuzha (3 theatre)   okke full aaanu...........innu kalicha 90% theatreum HF aanu......extra ulpede.

----------


## pavamdoha

> Drishyam record okke thakarumo? Dhrishyam and Banglore days Worldwide total I keralathilil ninum mathram edukkumo?


 :Badpc: .................

----------


## Kashinathan

Aadyam aayitane oru film nte end card aadyam kanunathd.enne I de end card aane 1st kandathe.

----------


## mukkuvan

Idhaanda Mass... Idhaavanameda Mass... Fans Association bulk aayittu tickets edukkunilla... Kure kachara flexes vechu theatre vruthykedaakkunnilla..... Paalum kondu cut out-inte mukalil kayari thala kuthi veezhunna manda siromanikal illa.... Idhonnum illa Ennittum ella screen-ilum HF, aadya show kazhinjulla showkalum HF... Real Mass without any organized attempts to make theatre HF......  :Giveup:   :Giveup: 

NJaan EKM Kavitha-ile kaaryam paranjenne ollu... Vere pala sthalathum Fans show undennu kettu.. Aarude fans-inte aanennariyilla...

----------


## ikka

What is the no of theaters, screens and shows for today???

----------


## The Nawab

> Aadyam aayitane oru film nte end card aadyam kanunathd.enne I de end card aane 1st kandathe.


Aadyam end-cards aano ? Appo Film kazhiyumbol enthaanu kaanikkuka ?

----------


## jeeva

> Drishyam record okke thakarumo? Dhrishyam and Banglore days Worldwide total I keralathilil ninum mathram edukkumo?


athinu ottum chance illa tamil cinimayude ella recordum takarkum ...malayalathe vitu pidi atleast Drisyam..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Idhaanda Mass... Idhaavanameda Mass... Fans Association bulk aayittu tickets edukkunilla... Kure kachara flexes vechu theatre vruthykedaakkunnilla..... Paalum kondu cut out-inte mukalil kayari thala kuthi veezhunna manda siromanikal illa.... Idhonnum illa Ennittum ella screen-ilum HF, aadya show kazhinjulla showkalum HF... Real Mass without any organized attempts to make theatre HF......  
> 
> NJaan EKM Kavitha-ile kaaryam paranjenne ollu... Vere pala sthalathum Fans show undennu kettu.. Aarude fans-inte aanennariyilla...


enthu fnas show undenkilum...........vikraminte fans okke ethra undennu namukku oohikkamallo.............ithu ee padathinte pratheeksha aanu............shankar -vikram  magic  hype aanu............athu prekshakar sarikkum irangi purapettu..........avarkku ishtapettal..........athu etavum vlaiya vijayavum aavum...........ettvum churungiya samayam kondu.

----------


## Brother

> I fully agree with this opinion....just a very normal and predictable revenge saaga....the way the suspense is revealed during the end portions is too old fashioned....and then on the last 20 min or so is not really upto the mark.....Also the ugliness of Vikram's look could have been reduced....The effort put for the movie is tremendous....but that doesn"t make it a good movie....


sambavam okke shari thanne..pakshe 3 manikkor movie ithrayum expectationil varunna kanikale pidichiruthan oru paridhi vare pattiyittundu..athu cheruthallatha oru karyam anu. adhikamarum ithoru mosham cinemayennu parayilla..athe pole great film ennum parayilla.

----------


## Brother

> enthu fnas show undenkilum...........vikraminte fans okke ethra undennu namukku oohikkamallo.............ithu ee padathinte pratheeksha aanu............shankar -vikram  magic  hype aanu............athu prekshakar sarikkum irangi purapettu..........avarkku ishtapettal..........athu etavum vlaiya vijayavum aavum...........ettvum churungiya samayam kondu.


koudngalur adyathe 2 shows vikram/vijay fans ticket eduthu..pinneyulla 2 shows lalfans/theater staff through ticket poyi..noonshow muthal anu counter through koduthu thudangiyathu.

----------


## jeeva

> Idhaanda Mass... Idhaavanameda Mass... Fans Association bulk aayittu tickets edukkunilla... Kure kachara flexes vechu theatre vruthykedaakkunnilla..... Paalum kondu cut out-inte mukalil kayari thala kuthi veezhunna manda siromanikal illa.... Idhonnum illa Ennittum ella screen-ilum HF, aadya show kazhinjulla showkalum HF... Real Mass without any organized attempts to make theatre HF......  
> 
> NJaan EKM Kavitha-ile kaaryam paranjenne ollu... Vere pala sthalathum Fans show undennu kettu.. Aarude fans-inte aanennariyilla...


well said ghanithinnale paraghirunnu innu Full house normal viewersinte koode athum FDFS irunnu cinima kanunna karyam ....

----------


## Jishnu Anand

> sambavam okke shari thanne..pakshe 3 manikkor movie ithrayum expectationil varunna kanikale pidichiruthan oru paridhi vare pattiyittundu..athu cheruthallatha oru karyam anu. adhikamarum ithoru mosham cinemayennu parayilla..athe pole great film ennum parayilla.


apo..gud or average...?

----------


## Brother

> apo..gud or average...?


Above average.

----------


## SAM369

Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
#I – 3/5. Glossy & stylish but predictable at every turn. It is a #Vikram show, his hard work and dedication can b felt in every frame.

----------


## sali

padam koluthiyallo  :Band:  :Band:  nale morning show urappichu   :Giveup:

----------


## SAM369

Sreedhar Pillai @sri50  ·  
#I – 3/5 . @Shankarshanmugh changes track from his usual social message commercials 2 romance. But lacks the punch and emotional connect.

----------


## Brother

Shankarinte hype vikraminte performance padam hit akkum...!!

----------


## jeeva

> I fully agree with this opinion....just a very normal and predictable revenge saaga....the way the suspense is revealed during the end portions is too old fashioned....and then on the last 20 min or so is not really upto the mark.....Also the ugliness of Vikram's look could have been reduced....The effort put for the movie is tremendous....but that doesn"t make it a good movie....


nighalude istapetta padagalaya Ring masterinteyum ,mayamohiniyude athrayum nallathalla ethu :Cool:  ...pakshe namukithu mathiye nannayi thanne istapettu.... :Giveup:

----------


## SAM369

Kannan ‏@TFU_Kannan 
#I - Vikram's dedication & commitment are unbelievable! Amazing transformation as Lingesan, Lee & Koonan. The film's watchable mainly 4 him!

Kannan ‏@TFU_Kannan  
#I - Amy looks gorgeous & apt as Diya, Santhanam comes with few funny one-liners as usual. No villain shines as their roles poorly written!

----------


## KingOfKings

> athinu ottum chance illa tamil cinimayude ella recordum takarkum ...malayalathe vitu pidi atleast Drisyam..


I Kerala All expense ulpede 6.5cr annu chilavu apol Drishyam / BD okke target cheyunathil thettu undo?

----------


## SAM369



----------


## mukkuvan

Adhonnum Fans show ennu parayaan pattillallo... Adhu oro group kurachu ticket vaangi avarkku vendappettavarkku kodukkunu... Allaadhe Vikram or Shankar Fans Association nadathunna Fans show onnumallallo..... Adhippol pala schools-um offices-umokke ingane bulk tickets eduthittundaakum innum varum days-ilumokke....




> koudngalur adyathe 2 shows vikram/vijay fans ticket eduthu..pinneyulla 2 shows lalfans/theater staff through ticket poyi..noonshow muthal anu counter through koduthu thudangiyathu.

----------


## mukkuvan

Great alla Oustanding Film ennu njaan parayum  :Giveup: 




> sambavam okke shari thanne..pakshe 3 manikkor movie ithrayum expectationil varunna kanikale pidichiruthan oru paridhi vare pattiyittundu..athu cheruthallatha oru karyam anu. adhikamarum ithoru mosham cinemayennu parayilla..athe pole great film ennum parayilla.

----------


## Brother

> Adhonnum Fans show ennu parayaan pattillallo... Adhu oro group kurachu ticket vaangi avarkku vendappettavarkku kodukkunu... Allaadhe Vikram or Shankar Fans Association nadathunna Fans show onnumallallo..... Adhippol pala schools-um offices-umokke ingane bulk tickets eduthittundaakum innum varum days-ilumokke....


njan paranjathu vikram fans valare kuravanennanu..(unit okke ullavar)athum ee padam vannappol anu active ayathu. mattulla fans anu ticket medichu kondu pokunnathu.
pinne hype/curiosity-yode padam vannal fans association onnum venda..oru  padathinum.

----------


## MVP

> Great alla Oustanding Film ennu njaan parayum


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Rayaan

padam kandirunnu pan cinemas 10.30 am show. HF ayirunnu...abv. avg entertainer with sublime perfo by Vikram... Story predictable  anu engilum Shankar bore adippikathe eduthittundu...but still oru 10-15 minute trim cheyyam ennu thonni...Amy's career best perfo. Action sequence ellam kidu except that one in China...Suresh annan nannayittundu..enadayalum tamilanmarku edayil eppol nalla peru ay ikanum :D......BO yil sure BB

----------


## MVP

TINJU Cr on it's way..................... :Giveup:

----------


## MVP

innu all india max ethra collection varum ?? any ideas ??

----------


## udaips

> sambavam okke shari thanne..pakshe 3 manikkor movie ithrayum expectationil varunna kanikale pidichiruthan oru paridhi vare pattiyittundu..athu cheruthallatha oru karyam anu. adhikamarum ithoru mosham cinemayennu parayilla..athe pole great film ennum parayilla.


Mosam ennu parayunnilla...pakshe oru sadharana story aayippoyi ennanu paranjathu....Shankar usually anganeyallallo...

----------


## udaips

> nighalude istapetta padagalaya Ring masterinteyum ,mayamohiniyude athrayum nallathalla ethu ...pakshe namukithu mathiye nannayi thanne istapettu....


Athokke ishtamanennu aaru paranju...aa type padangal okke theateril poyi kaanan polum minakkedarilla....ee padam Directointe peru vekkathe verum oru tamil padam enna reethiyil kandal gambheeramayi thonnum...pakshe ivide expectations vere levelil alle....

----------


## KingOfKings

> innu all india max ethra collection varum ?? any ideas ??


India mathram oru 50cr verum for day 1

Kerala 3.5cr+

AP 20CR+

TN 18CR+

KA 4CR+


ROI 5CR+

TOTAL 50CR+

----------


## jeeva

> India mathram oru 50cr verum for day 1
> 
> Kerala 3.5cr+
> 
> AP 20CR+
> 
> TN 18CR+
> 
> KA 4CR+
> ...


30 plus sure anu ee week entode 100 plus akum...

----------


## san

> ekm.........ethandu viewrs record..........polichadukkum allo..........innu "I"
> 
> kavitha , saritha & sangeetha  - capacity - 2500   =  4 shows.............morning 2 shows reported full.   expecting evneing also..........- 10k viwers........
> 
> pvr - 15 shows, pan cinema & cinemax - all shows full.........expecting another 10k viewrs.....
> 
> 1 day - nearly 18 to  20k viwers sure.  in ekm city.
> 
> athayathu pazhassi time okke aanel............4 divasam saritha HF aavanulla aalukal oru divasam kondu padam kandu kazhinju.


q cinemas ippol ille?

----------


## jeeva

> q cinemas ippol ille?


Central picturesumayi entho issue undhu..........so koduthilla...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> koudngalur adyathe 2 shows vikram/vijay fans ticket eduthu..pinneyulla 2 shows lalfans/theater staff through ticket poyi..noonshow muthal anu counter through koduthu thudangiyathu.


athanu that.............kodungallur okke thakarthu vaarum........

NB: njagde ikkakku avidefan onnum ille? brother anna... :Ahupinne:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> q cinemas ippol ille?


undu.........ithu release aayilla......undayirunnel..........avide ninnum.........oru 3k viwers vannene...

----------


## Shivettan

> koudngalur adyathe 2 shows vikram/vijay fans ticket eduthu..pinneyulla 2 shows lalfans/theater staff through ticket poyi..noonshow muthal anu counter through koduthu thudangiyathu.


ningal apo vijay/vikram team nte koottathil aanalle kayariye....kochukallaaa.....

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> njan paranjathu vikram fans valare kuravanennanu..(unit okke ullavar)athum ee padam vannappol anu active ayathu. mattulla fans anu ticket medichu kondu pokunnathu.
> pinne hype/curiosity-yode padam vannal fans association onnum venda..oru  padathinum.


ee paranjathu correct.   athil super stars undenkil oru fansinu oru cheiriya  aavesham kittum ennathozhichaal.

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> Njanum ee avasthayil anu:D


Njan maty...inathekku aaki

----------


## HighnesS

> Njan maty...inathekku aaki


Angane pattumo:D

----------


## Brother

> athanu that.............kodungallur okke thakarthu vaarum........
> 
> NB: njagde ikkakku avidefan onnum ille? brother anna...


ippol active kuravanu..thrissur jillayil..thrissur kazinjal ettavum fan base kodungallur thanne..!!



> ningal apo vijay/vikram team nte koottathil aanalle kayariye....kochukallaaa.....


njan theater staff vazi. njan adyathe showkku kayariyilla.

----------


## Kashinathan

> Aadyam end-cards aano ? Appo Film kazhiyumbol enthaanu kaanikkuka ?


angana alla.njan 11am show aane kandathe.7am show end card kaniche kazhiyunathine munbe adutha show ke aale ketti.angana kandathe.bt njangal kanda show de last ee end card kanichathumilla.

----------


## arjunan

> angana alla.njan 11am show aane kandathe.7am show end card kaniche kazhiyunathine munbe adutha show ke aale ketti.angana kandathe.bt njangal kanda show de last ee end card kanichathumilla.


End card elllaavrum full kaaanuka. Ennaale full story aaaku.

----------


## Suneer

I - My Views
+ves
Fight scenes
BGM
Last one hour
Songz
Making
Interval
and
Vikram - Vikram - Vikram
-Ves
Very predictble story line
Powerstar scenes _^_
Scientific aspects are not convincing
Beast Song
Final Word - Not as expected bt Watch atleast once for Vikram And Making
Rating 3.5/5
Some Points
1. സുരേഷ് ഗോപി നല്ല വൃത്തി ആയി തമിൾ പറഞ്ഞു മുന്പ് ജില്ലയിൽ ലാലേട്ടന്റെ "തമിലാളം" കേട്ട് മനം മടുത്തതാണ് (ഇമോ)
2. വിക്രം എന്ന ആക്ടർ - ഈ സിനിമയുടെ സത്ത് എന്ന് പറയുന്നത് ഇങ്ങേർ ആണ്.. വിക്രം ഈസിലി ബെസ്റ്റ് ആക്ടർ ഇന് തമിൾ അഫ്റ്റെർ കമൽ
3. AR റഹ്മാൻ - കിടിലൻ BGM .. BGM ആണ് ലാഗ് ഇല്ലാതെ പല സീനും മുന്നോട്ട് കൊണ്ട് പോകുന്നത്
4. ബീസ്റ്റ് **** ഒന്നും ഇല്ല .. എല്ലാം ചുമ്മാ ഹൈപ് കെട്ടാൻ ഉള്ള സാനം ആണ്

----------


## KulFy

Undoubtfully the Movie of the Year....ini ippo eathu kombathe tamil film vannaalum athu I kku swantham 
Chiyaan  :salut:

----------


## Kashinathan

> End card elllaavrum full kaaanuka. Ennaale full story aaaku.


shoo.appol veendum kanendi verumallo

----------


## arjunan

> shoo.appol veendum kanendi verumallo


Appol padam thudangum munne kandille. Saadharana films theerumpol shooting location scenes okke aanu kaanikkunne. Ithu climaxinte continuation pole kurachu scenes undu.  :Smile:

----------


## ACME

> Undoubtfully the Movie of the Year....ini ippo eathu kombathe tamil film vannaalum athu I kku swantham 
> Chiyaan


padam kando?  :Thinking:

----------


## yodha007

> Oh Forget . . . 
> 
> Athentha ijju SG ye 4getiye


Padam kanunnille, muthalali?

----------


## ACME

> Undoubtfully the Movie of the Year....ini ippo eathu kombathe tamil film vannaalum athu I kku swantham 
> Chiyaan


padam kando?  :Thinking:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Opening engane undaavum ? any idea...

----------


## arjunan

> Undoubtfully the Movie of the Year....ini ippo eathu kombathe tamil film vannaalum athu I kku swantham 
> Chiyaan


Athippo shankarine vellaan tamilil aarum illallo.  :Smile:

----------


## veecee

> padam kando?


avan kandilla, but nalla thambi kandu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> avan kandilla, but nalla thambi kandu


annaaa.........adyam.......Lingaa.........ithu athukkum mele.........Lingesan.....

padam eppo pakkarithu.........sani kalamayaa..........

----------


## KulFy

> padam kando?


kaanum......

----------


## KulFy

> avan kandilla, but nalla thambi kandu


nalla thambi  :Clap:

----------


## KOBRA

> malayalam padam fdfs kanan ithra piller varande bhai...
> 4am show 5am show oke HF adikkunnu...athum 1200 seater theater okke...
> 
> ethu malayalam padathinu varum ithra janam?...


Pazasi casanova pole ulla  Padnagla okke athinu udharanagal anu varum . budget koodumbole hype koodum hype koodumbole parekhakar tane varum

----------


## KOBRA

> malayalam padam fdfs kanan ithra piller varande bhai...
> 4am show 5am show oke HF adikkunnu...athum 1200 seater theater okke...
> 
> ethu malayalam padathinu varum ithra janam?...


Pazasi casanova pole ulla  Padnagla okke athinu udharanagal anu varum . budget koodumbole hype koodum hype koodumbole parekhakar tane varum

----------


## yodha007

> nalla thambi


Athu entha sambavam?

----------


## KulFy

> Athu entha sambavam?


Nallathambi my friend from malaysia.....avanaayirunnu first padam kandathu  :Clap:

----------


## SAM369

Early estimate- AP/-Nizam 7Cr+ Share (Abo-Day1)-Very Good Start

----------


## yodha007

> Pazasi casanova pole ulla  Padnagla okke athinu udharanagal anu varum . budget koodumbole hype koodum hype koodumbole parekhakar tane varum


Malayalathil nalla mass directors ippol illa!.....(IMO)....

----------


## yodha007

Mass padathinu ividuthe audience kanikunna avesham kandittum, ivide kidu mass padam cheyyan arkum dhairyam pora!......that's very sad!

----------


## arjunan

Endhhaayalum anyan , boyz pole keralathil oru tharangam aavilla. 2nd time 3 rd time kandappozhum boyz annyan okke hf aayirinnu.  I one timil kooduthal aarum kaanumennu thonunilla. Multiplex okke ullathu kondu sunday vare record collection urappu in kerala. Tamil naatil endhaakumo . Telugu reviews athra porallo. :Ahupinne:

----------


## RED DEVIL

> End card elllaavrum full kaaanuka. Ennaale full story aaaku.


yup..njan vicharichu ah sng end l kolamakumenu..bt neatly done.

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> Angane pattumo:D


aadyam edutathu cancel cheythu vere ticket eduthu,aadyam city centre aayirunu ipo mercato mall.

----------


## veecee

Reports of kidilam rush from allmost all theaters :Clap: 
Haters and downriders

----------


## POKIRI

#I count 2 ...Calicut Apsara  :Thumbup:  

Status :  :Giveup:

----------


## POKIRI

:Kicking:   :Kicking:

----------


## jeeva

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## K K R

Haters poyi thulayatte..padam superhit sure...naale kaanum padam..

----------


## ParamasivaM

2ND half very good-excellent.
For me its below sivaji n endhiran.
Terrific atmosphere.\
3.25/5
bb to atbb enthayalum urappanu.
Pala-maharani [HF - matinee]

----------


## san

padathinu national mediayil onnum oru impactum illa.. Enthiran irangiyappol it was a news everywhere.. even Lingaa had good coverage..

----------


## jeeva

283000gross...highest opening in nbr :Giveup: ...evening oru tikket polum bakkiyilla....heavy reterns sure late night shows nadathumo avo duration kooduthal allayirunnel chilappol nadannenayirunnu.......

----------


## san

> Mass padathinu ividuthe audience kanikunna avesham kandittum, ivide kidu mass padam cheyyan arkum dhairyam pora!......that's very sad!


bhayankara risk alle.. expectation meet cheythillel pani paalum.. lingaa second highest collecting tamil film ever entho aanu..still a disaster and bad name for every one involved..

ithintem kaaryam onnum parayaaraayittilla. ATBB level collection vannaal polum flop aakum.. enthiran pole ponam..

----------


## MHP369

bb on its way...

----------


## KulFy

> Haters poyi thulayatte..padam superhit sure...naale kaanum padam..


all time BB aavum  :Giveup:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Padam kidukkum...rcrd tamil grosser aavum in kerala  :Band:  200cr total colln pokanam....allel.. Athukkum mele

----------


## frankthrissur

Housefull Shows at Thrissur all screens 

click from Kairali Sree complex

----------


## KulFy

> Padam kidukkum...rcrd tamil grosser aavum in kerala  200cr total colln pokanam....allel.. Athukkum mele


athukku mele sure aanu

----------


## yodha007

> bhayankara risk alle.. expectation meet cheythillel pani paalum.. lingaa second highest collecting tamil film ever entho aanu..still a disaster and bad name for every one involved..
> 
> ithintem kaaryam onnum parayaaraayittilla. ATBB level collection vannaal polum flop aakum.. enthiran pole ponam..


Ivide ullavarkku Confidence-um, talentum illa!.....Amal Neerad -nu mathrame urachenkilum stuff ulloo!.....jeethu-nte oru big budget thriller varanam with a superstar........ :cheers:

----------


## jeeva

> athukku mele sure aanu


Athukkum meleda...

----------


## KOBRA

> Malayalathil nalla mass directors ippol illa!.....(IMO)....


undu Amal Anwar Vyhakah okke athinudharnagal anu . averekku freedom ayittu explore chayan patunnille becaue of limited releae of malayalam cinema

----------


## ParamasivaM

Technically padam brilliant aanu..As are all shankar films  :salut:

----------


## K K R

Vikram nu haters onnum illathathum ee padathinu gunam cheyyum..Illenkil negative reviews nte oru pada thanne vannene

----------


## mukkuvan

Tamil Cinema ee range-ilottu vannadhu overnight allallo.... Mal films can also do it... But need more technicians and directors who can think big and work big.....Then also need big banners who can thing big and start penetrating into other industries... Ellaam undenkile nadakkooo... Ippol adhilla.. Cinemayil maathramalla mattu Industries-ilum... It will come with time...




> undu Amal Anwar Vyhakah okke athinudharnagal anu . averekku freedom ayittu explore chayan patunnille becaue of limited releae of malayalam cinema

----------


## KOBRA

> Tamil Cinema ee range-ilottu vannadhu overnight allallo.... Mal films can also do it... But need more technicians and directors who can think big and work big.....Then also need big banners who can thing big and start penetrating into other industries... Ellaam undenkile nadakkooo... Ippol adhilla.. Cinemayil maathramalla mattu Industries-ilum... It will come with time...


 Big banners ellam  ivide undu . But keralathil Tamil cinema release cheyunnthu pole Tamil nattil malayalam padam releae cheyunnilla . So in the morning our dicussion about stop Tamil movie releases in malayalam . so don't support any tamil movies

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Tirur Maaraka Rush.............

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Padam kidukkum...rcrd tamil grosser aavum in kerala  200cr total colln pokanam....allel.. Athukkum mele


So Far 1st day record Over.... Ini daily Ororo 4records beat cheyum

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Reports of kidilam rush from allmost all theaters
> Haters and downriders


Ithinum Haters  :Ho:  Athum porathathinu Ivide oru post :Moodoff:

----------


## Kashinathan

> Appol padam thudangum munne kandille. Saadharana films theerumpol shooting location scenes okke aanu kaanikkunne. Ithu climaxinte continuation pole kurachu scenes undu.


appol full kandilla.last kanam enne vicharichu.bt last kanichathum ella.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> bb on its way...


Athukum mele.......

----------


## mukkuvan

Adhonnum overnight nadakkillallo... Idhinu munneyulla film makers-inte generation-il Tamil Naattil Dub cheyidhu release cheyidhu successful aakunna film makers namukku undaayirunnu... Aa trend pinne continued aayilla....




> Big banners ellam  ivide undu . But keralathil Tamil cinema release cheyunnthu pole Tamil nattil malayalam padam releae cheyunnilla . So in the morning our dicussion about stop Tamil movie releases in malayalam . so don't support any tamil movies

----------


## Munaf ikka

> Big banners ellam  ivide undu . But keralathil Tamil cinema release cheyunnthu pole Tamil nattil malayalam padam releae cheyunnilla . So in the morning our dicussion about stop Tamil movie releases in malayalam . so don't support any tamil movies


tamil cinema ivide release cheyynnapole malayalam cinema ivide release cheyyunnilla pinnaanu...... :Doh:

----------


## yodha007

> undu Amal Anwar Vyhakah okke athinudharnagal anu . averekku freedom ayittu explore chayan patunnille becaue of limited releae of malayalam cinema


Release mathram alla macha!.......
Slow motion, meesha piri type mass anu avarude range!

----------


## Film Freak

In for Shankar's Magnum opus..The most awaited movie of the year..Vikram's ''I'' 
Muttan pratheeksha aanae.. Minnichekkanae...

----------


## yodha007

> tamil cinema ivide release cheyynnapole malayalam cinema ivide release cheyyunnilla pinnaanu......


Ivide 70 theatril irakiyittu superstar padam ellayidathum FDFS  full adikunnilla!..

Pinne 200 theatres kittiyittum entha karyam?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> tamil cinema ivide release cheyynnapole malayalam cinema ivide release cheyyunnilla pinnaanu......


Well said Bro.....

----------


## jeeva

> Technically padam brilliant aanu..As are all shankar films


ethu  profit avum cost max poyal 50-80cr cr athu thanne overanau....make up ozhichal chinayile location mathrame costly ayittundhavu...europill poyi shot chayyunnathinte 4il 1 chinayill avu so midium budget thanne not like endhiran or shivaji.........pinne cost ok thalli malarthunnathu tamizhile oru hobi anu koode cost kooduthal anennu bodippikkan oru kalla casum...

----------


## dipu10

angne I kanduuuu..m
frm cldy D cinemaas..
padam.. kolllaammm..
shankar  :Giveup:   :Giveup: 
vikram  :Yeye:   :Yeye: 
amy  :Wub:   :Wub: 
sg annan maaasss

----------


## jeeva

> angne I kanduuuu..m
> frm cldy D cinemaas..
> padam.. kolllaammm..
> shankar  
> vikram  
> amy  
> sg annan maaasss


 :Band:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## jeeva

EKMIL q cinimasil innu evening 4 shows koduthu 4 full ayi..........

----------


## kannan

> Padam kanunnille, muthalali?



Saudiyil rls cheyyaatha padam enikku kaananda  :Beee:

----------


## kannan

> Opening engane undaavum ? any idea...


Tnj CR - half CR

----------


## K K R

Innu padam kanda friends nu aarkkum padam ishtapettitilla .....

----------


## Hail

Nom oru review angadu ittittundu.. 

samayulloru vaayicholu tto...

http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...-Athukkum-mele

----------


## Malik

Padam thakarthu vaarukayanallo.Records keep aside

----------


## FK Raja

Angane kaathirunnu I kandu.... super muvi... gr8 for entertainment twists kurachu predictable aanennathozhichaal padam vann... technically gr8.. vikram, amy all did well.. and sg annan rockd thruout.... trailer illathathinte vishamam ippo theernnu... completely satisfied.. story onnum expect cheyyathe 100% entrtnmntinu poyaal sure itll satisfy u... 

3.75/5

----------


## jeeva

> Innu padam kanda friends nu aarkkum padam ishtapettitilla .....


onnu vachitu pode. :Yuk: ..onnukil padam poyi kandhu vallathum para allell negative adikkathe  :Badpc:  chup raho....

----------


## loudspeaker

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## KOBRA

> Release mathram alla macha!.......
> Slow motion, meesha piri type mass anu avarude range!


Slow motionum mesahpiri okke avere nokkunnthu explore cheyan pisa illathathukondnanu .

----------


## loudspeaker

> Innu padam kanda friends nu aarkkum padam ishtapettitilla .....


with ticket slip contact a.ramachandran.... refund available

----------


## mujthaba

worth a watch...locations ente ponnoooo..kidilan..

fights superb..

shanker  :Clap: 
vikram  :Clap:

----------


## K K R

> onnu vachitu pode...onnukil padam poyi kandhu vallathum para allell negative adikkathe  chup raho....


Njan paranjenne ollu. Ee padam BB avenam ennu thanne aanu agraham..Ee lavanmaarude reviews nokkenda...English il kaanichal matrame avanmaarkk ishtapedu

----------


## Hail

Vikram..

Pandaarakkalan.. 

Dedication  :salut:

----------


## mujthaba

> Vikram..
> 
> Pandaarakkalan.. 
> 
> Dedication


palloke eduth kalanjiriknu  :Rolleyes:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Big banners ellam  ivide undu . But keralathil Tamil cinema release cheyunnthu pole Tamil nattil malayalam padam releae cheyunnilla . So in the morning our dicussion about stop Tamil movie releases in malayalam . so don't support any tamil movies


Endinaa avare kutapeduthunee ?? ivid namal kidanu vilapichatu karyam ilaaa..namude prodcers kodii aa vijaram venam ...Drishyam release ayapol malayalam ariyatha kurachu peru kandirunnuu (aa comment elam udayipu anonu arijudaa...) subtitle ,dub alajitu polum avar kanan vanuu....remake r8 kodukunathinu pakaram dubb cheythirunekil athuu Malayala industry tanee gunam ayene...namude stars avide popular akanam enkil namaud movies avaru kananam alathe remake cheythatu oru karyavum ilaa...kurachu lakshgal kittiyekamm ..bt noo use ..Drishyam telgu kanada remake cheythtu endhuu gunam aanuu Antony kitiyathu avooo . :Badpc: ..like telugu stars (aviduthe movies dub cheythu ivide vanathu kondu pala heros nammal ariyunnu...dub cheythilenkil namal aviduthe heroies matram ariyumarnulooo)..

----------


## jeeva

> worth a watch...locations ente ponnoooo..kidilan..
> 
> fights superb..
> 
> shanker 
> vikram


 :Dancing:  :Dancing:  :Dancing:  :Good:  :Band:

----------


## jeeva

> Endinaa avare kutapeduthunee ?? ivid namal kidanu vilapichatu karyam ilaaa..namude prodcers kodii aa vijaram venam ...Drishyam release ayapol malayalam ariyatha kurachu peru kandirunnuu (aa comment elam udayipu anonu arijudaa...) subtitle ,dub alajitu polum avar kanan vanuu....remake r8 kodukunathinu pakaram dubb cheythirunekil athuu Malayala industry tanee gunam ayene...namude stars avide popular akanam enkil namaud movies avaru kananam alathe remake cheythatu oru karyavum ilaa...kurachu lakshgal kittiyekamm ..bt noo use ..Drishyam telgu kanada remake cheythtu endhuu gunam aanuu Antony kitiyathu avooo ...like telugu stars (aviduthe movies dub cheythu ivide vanathu kondu pala heros nammal ariyunnu...dub cheythilenkil namal aviduthe heroies matram ariyumarnulooo)..


Right answer.................. :Yes3:

----------


## mujthaba

> 


oru yellowish location kanichirunnu..ammoo... wat a place..

----------


## anupkerb1

Padam kandu
thrissur Sapnaa ....
Akee feel cheytha negatve Songs & 1st halfle lagg 

Vikram  :Giveup:  :Yahbuhuha: 
Shankar :Band:  :Band:  

Heavy rush ...Xmas vacatnl marana vedu pole kidanu thearkalkuu  :Giveup: 
nalethekum heavy booking  :Band:

----------


## jeeva

> oru yellowish location kanichirunnu..ammoo... wat a place..


athu vfx anonnu samsayam undhu........

----------


## Hail

> Endinaa avare kutapeduthunee ?? ivid namal kidanu vilapichatu karyam ilaaa..namude prodcers kodii aa vijaram venam ...Drishyam release ayapol malayalam ariyatha kurachu peru kandirunnuu (aa comment elam udayipu anonu arijudaa...) subtitle ,dub alajitu polum avar kanan vanuu....remake r8 kodukunathinu pakaram dubb cheythirunekil athuu Malayala industry tanee gunam ayene...namude stars avide popular akanam enkil namaud movies avaru kananam alathe remake cheythatu oru karyavum ilaa...kurachu lakshgal kittiyekamm ..bt noo use ..Drishyam telgu kanada remake cheythtu endhuu gunam aanuu Antony kitiyathu avooo ...like telugu stars (aviduthe movies dub cheythu ivide vanathu kondu pala heros nammal ariyunnu...dub cheythilenkil namal aviduthe heroies matram ariyumarnulooo)..


njan padikkana timil mangalore ulla kurachu kannada payyanmaar kannada filmsilum kooduthal tamil-malayalam aanu kaanaaru..

Pokkiri Raja n rajamanikyam munpe kandu othiri ishtamaayoru frnd undayirunnu enikku.. Avan nalla malaylam films ennodu chothichu vaangi kaanaarundu.. 

Nalla promo koduthu ninga paranjapole irakkiyaal kurachood market valuthaakum..

----------


## jeeva

> Padam kandu
> thrissur Sapnaa ....
> Akee feel cheytha negatve Songs & 1st halfle lagg 
> 
> Vikram 
> Shankar 
> 
> Heavy rush ...Xmas vacatnl marana vedu pole kidanu thearkalkuu 
> nalethekum heavy booking


anupkerbinum padam istapettu eni onnum nokkanilla padam BB.... :Band:

----------


## anupkerb1

ENte apurathu irunavar parayundarnuu enii next summer china Tour pokam ennu ... 
Shankar egane kandu pidikunu avooo ithoke ...

Kerala main location ayii oru shankar cinema cheythirunekilll :Ahupinne:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Vikram..
> 
> Pandaarakkalan.. 
> 
> Dedication


Pulliku mathrame ithoke pattooo

----------


## mujthaba

> athu vfx anonnu samsayam undhu........


aa enikum anganoke thonni..parayan patilla..

----------


## Hail

> palloke eduth kalanjiriknu


palledutho ennonnum arinjooda.. but vallaatha pahayan thanne..  :Clap:

----------


## anupkerb1

> njan padikkana timil mangalore ulla kurachu kannada payyanmaar kannada filmsilum kooduthal tamil-malayalam aanu kaanaaru..
> 
> Pokkiri Raja n rajamanikyam munpe kandu othiri ishtamaayoru frnd undayirunnu enikku.. Avan nalla malaylam films ennodu chothichu vaangi kaanaarundu.. 
> 
> Nalla promo koduthu ninga paranjapole irakkiyaal kurachood market valuthaakum..


pandu cbi diary elam dub cheythu chennai 100 days odichenu ketitund...pandathe VCR cassete malayalam movie elam arabi/english subtitle undarnuu..inathee kalathu onum ilaa....Remake valia amount arelum tarum enu karuthi swapanam kandu irikakakumm

----------


## udaips

> aa enikum anganoke thonni..parayan patilla..


Aa locations mikkathum graphics aakane vazhiyullooo...pookkal songs ethandu background motham anganeyanennu thonnunnu....nannaayi cheythittundu...

----------


## mukkuvan

Adhaanu njaan paranjadhu pazhaya film makers better aayirunnu ennu..... Pandu dub cheyidhu Tamil Nadu and Andhra-il Malayalam padangal successful aayi odiyirunnu....Pinne eppozho adhu kai mosam vannu poyi... Aa trend continue cheyidhirunnenkil namukkum avidokke kure audience undaayaane....




> Endinaa avare kutapeduthunee ?? ivid namal kidanu vilapichatu karyam ilaaa..namude prodcers kodii aa vijaram venam ...Drishyam release ayapol malayalam ariyatha kurachu peru kandirunnuu (aa comment elam udayipu anonu arijudaa...) subtitle ,dub alajitu polum avar kanan vanuu....remake r8 kodukunathinu pakaram dubb cheythirunekil athuu Malayala industry tanee gunam ayene...namude stars avide popular akanam enkil namaud movies avaru kananam alathe remake cheythatu oru karyavum ilaa...kurachu lakshgal kittiyekamm ..bt noo use ..Drishyam telgu kanada remake cheythtu endhuu gunam aanuu Antony kitiyathu avooo ...like telugu stars (aviduthe movies dub cheythu ivide vanathu kondu pala heros nammal ariyunnu...dub cheythilenkil namal aviduthe heroies matram ariyumarnulooo)..

----------


## visakh r

> Slow motionum mesahpiri okke avere nokkunnthu explore cheyan pisa illathathukondnanu .


kurch hyp ula padam evide erangi oru abv avg undenki..padam  kanda alukal (fans ozike) athnu blw avg reviw edum...oru tamil padam irangiya blw avg aanenkilum abv avg aanu 1 tym watchbl enoke parayum.......

----------


## jeeva

> Adhaanu njaan paranjadhu pazhaya film makers better aayirunnu ennu..... Pandu dub cheyidhu Tamil Nadu and Andhra-il Malayalam padangal successful aayi odiyirunnu....Pinne eppozho adhu kai mosam vannu poyi... Aa trend continue cheyidhirunnenkil namukkum avidokke kure audience undaayaane....


Drisyan ok athinu pattiya padam ayirunnu remake rights koduthu athokke lavanmar nasipichu....ake gunam oru malayali tamil director ayi ennethu mathram...aa padam world wide irakki hittaki pandhikal athu motham avarude creditill akkum ....malayalam  moonchi

----------


## K K R

> 


Ithu kalakki  :Ennekollu:  ..Very well spotted  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## anupkerb1

> Drisyan ok athinu pattiya padam ayirunnu remake rights koduthu athokke lavanmar nasipichu....ake gunam oru malayali tamil director ayi ennethu mathram...aa padam world wide irakki hittaki pandhikal athu motham avarude creditill akkum ....malayalam  moonchi


Drishyam polee oru avasaram ee adutha kalathu kitilaa...Athu remake kodukathe all india dub cheythirnekil egane oru industry ,egane kurachu stars undenu palarum arijenee....Drishyam eni tamil iragumbol endhoo avarude valiaa shrishtii ayii athu marumm....Vallavant kochint baapa ayaa polee :Badpc:

----------


## dipu10

> Padam kandu
> thrissur Sapnaa ....
> Akee feel cheytha negatve Songs & 1st halfle lagg 
> 
> Vikram 
> Shankar 
> 
> Heavy rush ...Xmas vacatnl marana vedu pole kidanu thearkalkuu 
> nalethekum heavy booking


sapnayil engane undaarnu..?
sound auro 3d okeyale??
njn dcinemaasil aan kandath.. avde etavum frntil irunaaanu kande.. onooode sapnayil ponam enoke undaarnu..

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 3h
#I – 3/5 . @Shankarshanmugh changes
track from his usual social message
commercials 2 romance. But lacks the
punch and emotional connect.
View details ·
Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 3h
#I – 3/5. Glossy & stylish but predictable
at every turn. It is a #Vikram show, his
hard work and dedication can b felt in
every frame.

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
#I -3/5 What did not work - Predictable
hardly any twists or turns, China ad
shoot scenes, transgender romance,
Villains & length (189 min)
View details ·
Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
#I - 3/5. #I 3/5 – What works : Vikram
steals the show @iamAmyJackson is a
revelation, @iamsanthanam in the
climax & @pcsreeram 's camera.

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 3h
#I - Vikram's dedication & commitment are
unbelievable! Amazing transformation as Lingesan,
Lee & Koonan. The film's watchable mainly 4 him!

----------


## Viru

Kandu inn matinee tvm sreeyil ninn

padam istapettu,ithepole ore theme adhyam ayita ore shankar filimil kanune athukond thane ore freshness und

Filimile main positive lead cast thane amy,santhanam ellam nanai

Pine ithuvare ulla shankar filimsil pullide direction/scriptine mele ore lead actorude perfo vanitund enne thoniyitulath Indianilum anniyanilum mathram aane

athinte kude ippo I um cherkunu,vikrathine kuriche inil kuduthal onum parayendathilla he simply steals the show,oro characteril nine ulla trnsformation oke aparam

Vere nanayit thoniyath visuals thane athine vendi mathram padam 1 thavana kanam songs n bgm um kollam

Main -ve predictable story line thane filim thudagi adhya 2-3 scene kazhimpol thane villiane kurich oke ore idea kittum also editingum nnanakam ayirunu

Sky high expectation maati vachit poyal orikalum disappoint akathilla,I is worth a watch

----------


## GangsteR

RAAI LAXMI @ iamlakshmirai 5h
All the best beautiful @iamAmyJackson have a
rocking year sweetie good luck to the entire team
wish u a grand success #I
View details ·
RAAI LAXMI @ iamlakshmirai 5h
All the best to the most versatile actor n a
sweetheart Frd ,co-star I hv ever worked wit wish
u a grand success #I

----------


## K K R

College ile group il oru ******* mon vijay paan...vannu suspense adakkam ellam ittu..aarum theaterilekk pogenda padam kollilla ennu..Anjaan irangiyappo torrent link okke aanu avan groupil ittathu....Adhu sahichu ..oola padam aanu ennu enklm parayam..Idhu  :Ninte:  ..Ivane okke enthu cheyyanam...Ini vijayde etre nalla padam vannalum support cheyyathilla..Ivanmaarude ahankaaram korechu kooduthal thanne

----------


## GangsteR

iMoviesUSA @SIMoviesUSA 
#I premier BO update $293K from 214
locs.all premier shows updated.More
screens & Canada from today

----------


## GangsteR

iMoviesUSA @SIMoviesUSA 
#I premier BO $256K from 180
locs,above average!!. How mixed
reviews & lower tkt price will help in
BO? Have to wait & see

----------


## GangsteR

iMoviesUSA @SIMoviesUSA 
#I (Tamil & Telugu) 7:00PM premier BO
update $240K from 180+ locs.

----------


## JayK

Ithinte post credits scenes Saritayil kaanichilla. Aarenkilum entha avasanam kaaniche ennu onnu PM idaamo?

----------


## GangsteR

> College ile group il oru ******* mon vijay paan...vannu suspense adakkam ellam ittu..aarum theaterilekk pogenda padam kollilla ennu..Anjaan irangiyappo torrent link okke aanu avan groupil ittathu....Adhu sahichu ..oola padam aanu ennu enklm parayam..Idhu  ..Ivane okke enthu cheyyanam...Ini vijayde etre nalla padam vannalum support cheyyathilla..Ivanmaarude ahankaaram korechu kooduthal thanne


ithaanu eniku ithu polae ula shavikalae kandukoodatathu

----------


## rajaips

> College ile group il oru ******* mon vijay paan...vannu suspense adakkam ellam ittu..aarum theaterilekk pogenda padam kollilla ennu..Anjaan irangiyappo torrent link okke aanu avan groupil ittathu....Adhu sahichu ..oola padam aanu ennu enklm parayam..Idhu  ..Ivane okke enthu cheyyanam...Ini vijayde etre nalla padam vannalum support cheyyathilla..Ivanmaarude ahankaaram korechu kooduthal thanne


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ee collectionte kaariyathil avarkkum kaanile, oru bayam ...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## wayanadan

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Ithinte post credits scenes Saritayil kaanichilla. Aarenkilum entha avasanam kaaniche ennu onnu PM idaamo?


Paranjal spolier aakum.....pm ittitund

By the by  :Welcome:  to FK

----------


## Shivettan

> College ile group il oru ******* mon vijay paan...vannu suspense adakkam ellam ittu..aarum theaterilekk pogenda padam kollilla ennu..Anjaan irangiyappo torrent link okke aanu avan groupil ittathu....Adhu sahichu ..oola padam aanu ennu enklm parayam..Idhu  ..Ivane okke enthu cheyyanam...Ini vijayde etre nalla padam vannalum support cheyyathilla..Ivanmaarude ahankaaram korechu kooduthal thanne


ingane ullavane okke al-pathalu ennaanu arabiyil paranjirikkunnath....

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Vikram..
> 
> Pandaarakkalan.. 
> 
> Dedication


scnd hlf le gym le ah scene mathi...hero struggle cheyunidathu audience kayyadichu purely b'cz f his dedicatn nd hrd wrk..

----------


## Film Freak

Huge huge rush aayirunnu...6.10 and 6.15 showkku 4pm booking kazhunju..9.30 and 9.45 showkku 6 pm munne full...Special show at 12.45 fast filling.( 6.30 kku thril kerum munne ulla update aanu) heavy heavy returns..never seen recently..Anchal Archana Classic & Movie Max  :Band:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Huge huge rush aayirunnu...6.10 and 6.15 showkku 4pm booking kazhunju..9.30 and 9.45 showkku 6 pm munne full...Special show at 12.45 fast filling.( 6.30 kku thril kerum munne ulla update aanu) heavy heavy returns..never seen recently..Anchal Archana Classic & Movie Max


Kidu......

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Kerala ethra kittum....100% opening aanallo  :Clap:

----------


## House MD

Watching I... first half over... super build up for 2nd half... superb 1st half , so far rating I will give 4/5...

----------


## JayK

> Paranjal spolier aakum.....pm ittitund
> 
> By the by  to FK


Thanks!

Che, aa scene missayi poi. Pakshe randamathu poi kaanan thonnunilla (unlike Anyan) which is the only major negative in this film.

----------


## kidureports

Glad to note that the folks here are enjoying the movie and it is getting houseful shows. In Tamil hub getting mixed reviews, the hindu, sify, deccan chronicle gave average reviews, they felt that Shankar is missing the late writer sujatha who helped in producing razor sharp dialouges in earlier shankar films. Hope the movie works for vikram, for the kind of effort he has taken. Also hope the movie works for AASCAR so that he can help Kamal with VR-2 release. I have a mixed feeling, there were lot of expectations with this movie...Hope for the best...

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## Dylan

> Glad to note that the folks here are enjoying the movie and it is getting houseful shows. *In Tamil hub getting mixed reviews*, the hindu, sify, deccan chronicle gave average reviews, they felt that Shankar is missing the late writer sujatha who helped in producing razor sharp dialouges in earlier shankar films. Hope the movie works for vikram, for the kind of effort he has taken. Also hope the movie works for AASCAR so that he can help Kamal with VR-2 release. I have a mixed feeling, there were lot of expectations with this movie...Hope for the best...


also mixed to negative in AP, another critical market for a big film like this...
but I have a feeling that the hype surrounding 'I' should be enough to sail past initial negativity... 
and the fact that vikram, unlike his peers, has an advantage in that generally there are no rival fan-driven hate campaigns against his films... because of the respect he enjoys as an actor.

PS: aascar is funding VR-2?

----------


## K K R

> also mixed to negative in AP, another critical market for a big film like this...
> but I have a feeling that the hype surrounding 'I' should be enough to sail past initial negativity... 
> and the fact that vikram, unlike his peers, has an advantage in that generally there are no rival fan-driven hate campaigns against his films... because of the respect he enjoys as an actor.
> 
> PS: aascar is funding VR-2?


Yes Aascarnte padam aanu

----------


## kidureports

> also mixed to negative in AP, another critical market for a big film like this...
> but I have a feeling that the hype surrounding 'I' should be enough to sail past initial negativity... 
> and the fact that vikram, unlike his peers, has an advantage in that generally there are no rival fan-driven hate campaigns against his films... because of the respect he enjoys as an actor.
> 
> PS: aascar is funding VR-2?


Yes Machan, VR-2 was picked up AASCAR after kamal had his share of issues with VR (the controversy about the film plot DTH, etc...financials), Kamal thought that it is best to leave the production someone else and focus on the film making part. But then AASCAR had lot of films lined up, went through a crunch financially, finally was able to release I. So AASCAR needs to make money here so that he can help with VR-2 otheriwse all eforts will go waste. Lets hope for the best...it is puzzling to me that folks are unable to find decent producers but at the same time i am not surpised either. Anyway don't want to hijack the I thread, all the best to vikram...

----------


## loudspeaker

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## SAM369

> also mixed to negative in AP, another critical market for a big film like this...
> but I have a feeling that the hype surrounding 'I' should be enough to sail past initial negativity... 
> and the fact that vikram, unlike his peers, has an advantage in that generally there are no rival fan-driven hate campaigns against his films... because of the respect he enjoys as an actor.
> 
> PS: aascar is funding VR-2?


APyil negative varuthi theerkkunnathe alle,Mega fans and their sites..well planned attack pole thoni twitter reviews okke kandappol

----------


## san

cheruthaayi happy new year manakkunnu... excellent reviews in FK and among malayali audience , but mixed elsewhere..

ithinum angane aano ennu doubt.. major reviewers are giving average or  slightly negative reviews and other communities too..

----------


## san

> APyil negative varuthi theerkkunnathe alle,Mega fans and their sites..well planned attack pole thoni twitter reviews okke kandappol


negative reviews okke aa reason kondu thanne.. pakshe general reviews-um mixed aanu avide.. excellent ennu angane parayunna kaanunnilla..

----------


## praviatfk

> cheruthaayi happy new year manakkunnu... excellent reviews in FK and among malayali audience , but mixed elsewhere..
> 
> ithinum angane aano ennu doubt.. major reviewers are giving slightly negative reviews and other communities too..


HNY nu -ve undarnnallo .. Katta -be

----------


## SAM369

> negative reviews okke aa reason kondu thanne.. pakshe general reviews-um mixed aanu avide.. excellent ennu angane parayunna kaanunnilla..


hmm...dub filmsinokke mixed vanna rakshapedan valiya paadanu,ee holidaysil ethra kittumennu nokkam,,innu 7cr-8cr idayil vannu kaanum enthayalum...

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## san

> HNY nu -ve undarnnallo .. Katta -be


fk-il generally bhayankara positive aayirunnu day 1.. reviews giving 4 out of 5..
malayalalis generally liked that film compared to people from other places..

----------


## JJK

Padatine Keri pvr  :Band:

----------


## praviatfk

> fk-il generally bhayankara positive aayirunnu day 1.. reviews giving 4 out of 5..
> malayalalis generally liked that film compared to people from other places..


Karthave... Unsahikkable movie ayirunnu for me..  :Ho:

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 38m
Early reports indicate #I (Tamil) has taken a very
good Day 1 Opening in TN & Kerala.

----------


## san

> Karthave... Unsahikkable movie ayirunnu for me..


http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...ply-rockzz-%21
http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...r-happy-Review
http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...r-long-long-ti
http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...from-Bangalore
http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...r-Review-Nmaks
http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...ent-Guaranteed
http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...a-wasool-movie

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson @ iamAmyJackson 
The past 2 and a half years have been incredible
working with two living legends @Shankarshanmugh
and @pcsreeram

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## wayanadan

*ഐ*


***











മനീഷ് നാരായണന്*
ഐ എന്നാല്* അഴകെന്നാണെന്ന് ഷങ്കര്* പാട്ടിലൂടെ പറഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ട്. അഴകന്*,ആനഴകന്* എന്നൊക്കെയായിരുന്നു സിനിമയ്ക്ക് ഷങ്കര്* ആദ്യം പേരിടാന്* ആലോചന എന്നും കേട്ടിരുന്നു. അഴക് ജീവിതവും, മരണവും നിശ്ചയിച്ചുനല്*കുന്നതാണ് ഐയുടെ പ്രമേയം. എന്നാല്* അഴകാന പടമായോ ഐ എന്ന് ചോദിച്ചാല്* സൗന്ദര്യശാസ്ത്രത്തിനൊത്തുള്ള കാഴ്ചയില്* രസിപ്പിച്ചിരുത്തുന്ന സിനിമയാണെന്ന് പറയാം. ഇന്ത്യന്* വാണിജ്യസിനിമയിലെ മാസ്റ്റര്* ക്രാഫ്റ്റ്മാനായ സംവിധായകന്റെ മൂന്ന് വര്*ഷത്തെ പ്രയത്*നചിത്രമായി കാണുമ്പോള്* ഐ നിരാശയിലാഴ്ത്താത്ത ഒരു ഷങ്കര്*  സൃഷ്ടി മാത്രമായൊതുങ്ങുന്നു. വിക്രം എന്ന അഭിനേതാവിന് ഇന്ത്യന്* സിനിമയിലെ നല്ല നടന്*മാരുടെ നിരയില്* ചാരുകസേരയിട്ടിരിക്കാവുന്ന പ്രകടനം. അമിത പ്രതീക്ഷയില്ലാതെ കാണാം, വിസ്മയിപ്പിച്ച വിക്രത്തിനൊപ്പം അമ്പരപ്പില്ലാതെ പുറത്തിറങ്ങാം.
ഐയും പതിവുപോലെ ആഗോള സ്വീകാര്യത ലക്ഷ്യമിട്ട് ഷങ്കര്* ഒരുക്കിയ പാക്ക്ഡ് എന്റര്*ടെയിനര്* ആണ് അല്ലെങ്കില്* പാക്കേജ് എന്റര്*ടെയിനര്*. നിറം നിറച്ചുള്ള ഫ്രെയിമുകളും, ആഡംബരലൊക്കേഷനുകളും, വിഷ്വല്* ഇഫക്ട്*സില്* നീരാടിയ ഗാനരംഗങ്ങളും. ഇന്തോ-ചൈനീസ് ആയോധനവേഗങ്ങള്* സമന്വയിപ്പിച്ച ആക്ഷന്* കൊറിയോഗ്രഫിയും. ഇങ്ങനെ ചേരുവകളുടെ വിദഗ്ധവിന്യാസത്തിലൊരു സുഖസവാരി.
ആംഗ്രി യംഗ്മാന്*മാരും, ആംഗ്രി ഓള്*ഡ് മാനും അനീതിക്കെതിരെ നിയമം കയ്യിലെടുത്ത മുന്*ഷങ്കര്* സിനിമകള്*. നിയമവും വ്യവസ്ഥയും പ്രതികളാകുമ്പോള്* ദണ്ഡനീതിയും, ദയാരഹിതമായ ഉന്മൂലസിദ്ധാന്തവും പ്രതികരണമാകുന്നു. ഇന്ത്യനും മുതല്*വനും അന്യനും സാമൂഹ്യപ്രതിബദ്ധതയില്* ആളിക്കത്തിയ ദേശീ രോഷങ്ങളായിരുന്നു. എന്നാല്* ഐ നായകന്റെ പ്രണയ-പ്രതികാരകഥയാണ്. കേന്ദ്രകഥയിലെ സാധാരണത്വവും അവതരണത്തിലെ അസാധാരണത്വവും തന്നെയാണ് ഈ ഷങ്കര്* ചിത്രത്തിന്റെയും പ്രത്യേകത. വിഷ്വല്* ഇഫക്ട്*സിനും സ്*പെഷ്യല്* ഇഫക്ട്*സിനും പ്രാമുഖ്യമുണ്ടാവുന്ന തരത്തില്* പലവുരു കേട്ടൊരു പ്രമേയത്തെ വഴിതിരിച്ചുവിടുകയാണ് ഷങ്കര്*. അന്യനില്* കണ്ടത് പോലെ കുറ്റവും ശിക്ഷയും നടക്കുന്നതും നടപ്പാക്കുന്നതും വേറിട്ട വഴിയെ.

ഒരു ത്രില്ലറായതിനാല്* കാഴ്ചയ്ക്ക് ശേഷമുള്ള യുക്തിപരിശോധനയും, വിലയിരുത്തലും കാണാനിരിക്കുന്നവര്*ക്ക് ആസ്വാദനഭംഗമുണ്ടാക്കും. ചേരിയില്* പിറന്ന നായകനും മാളികയില്* വളര്*ന്ന നായികയും തമ്മിലുള്ള കാതല്*. കാതലിന് കുറുകെ നിന്ന കുറെ കിങ്കരന്*മാര്*.അന്യനിലെ ദണ്ഡനീതിയുടെ തുടര്*ച്ചയെന്ന് തോന്നുന്ന തരത്തിലാണ് ഐയിലെ കഥാഗതിയും വിക്രമിന്റെ കഥാപാത്രവും. അന്യനിലെ രാമാനുജം സാമൂഹ്യതിന്മകളോട് പ്രതികരിക്കുമ്പോള്* ലിങ്കേശന്റെ പ്രതികാരം അയാളെ കൊല്ലാതെ കൊന്നവരോടാണ്. ഉണ്മ വെടിഞ്ഞവരുടെ ലോകത്ത് ജീവിക്കേണ്ടിവന്നവന്റെ ആശങ്ക രാമാനുജത്തിലെന്ന പോലെ ലിങ്കേശനിലുമുണ്ട്. വേണമെങ്കില്* ബ്യൂട്ടീ ആന്*ഡ് ദ ബീസ്റ്റ് കഥയെ ഫീല്*ഗുഡ് ട്രാക്കിലേക്ക് വഴിമാറ്റിയോട്ടുംവിധമെന്ന് പറയാം. നിര്*ണ്ണായകരംഗത്ത് തീംസോംഗ് ആയി ബ്യൂട്ടി-ബീസ്റ്റ് വരുന്നതും ഇതിനാലാവും.
ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട ചിത്രം എന്ന പ്രയോത്തിന്റെ അര്*ത്ഥശാസ്ത്രമോ പ്രസക്തിയോ ചോദിക്കരുത്. അന്യന്* എന്ന സിനിമയ്ക്ക് ശേഷം ഷങ്കര്* ഒരുക്കുന്ന സിനിമകളുടെ ടാഗ് ലൈന്* അങ്ങനെയായിരുന്നു ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട സിനിമ. ഒരു പ്രാദേശിക ചലച്ചിത്രമേഖലയില്* നിന്ന് ആഗോളസ്വീകാര്യത ലഭിക്കാവുന്ന സിനിമയും അതിനൊത്ത സാങ്കേതികസൗന്ദര്യവും ഉള്ളതിനാലാവും ഷങ്കര്* ചിത്രങ്ങള്* എന്നും ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ടമാകുന്നത്. പറച്ചിലിനൊത്ത് പോകുമ്പോള്* ഷങ്കറിന്റെ ഐയും മുതല്*മുടക്കിലും, എടുപ്പിലും ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട സിനിമയാണ്. 185 കോടി മുതല്* മുടക്ക്. ഇന്ത്യയിലെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ റിലീസ് ചിത്രം. സാങ്കേതികപൂര്*ണ്ണതയ്ക്കായി ലോകോത്തര ടെക്*നീഷ്യന്*മാരുടെ പിന്തുണ. എന്നാല്* ബഹുരാഷ്ട്ര ഉല്*പ്പന്നങ്ങള്*ക്കായുള്ള കോര്*പ്പറേറ്റ് ഫിലിം എന്ന് വ്യാഖ്യാനിക്കാവുന്ന തരത്തില്* ഏച്ചുകെട്ടലാകുന്ന 'പരസ്യ'ഗാനങ്ങളുടേതാകുന്നുണ്ട് ആദ്യപകുതി. സിനിമ തുടങ്ങി നിമിഷങ്ങള്*ക്കകമെത്തുന്ന ഗാനം കഥാപാത്രവിശദീകരണമെന്നൊക്കെ ന്യായീകരിക്കാമെങ്കിലും പരസ്യത്തില്* കുതിര്*ന്ന അന്യായമായിപ്പോയി.  ഇന്* ഫിലിം ബ്രാന്*ഡിംഗിന്റെ ഷങ്കര്* മാതൃകയാക്കും ഇതിനെ ആരാധകര്*.  കോര്*പ്പറേറ്റുകളുടെ താരാട്ടായിമാറിയ മണിക്കൂറുകള്*ക്കൊടുവില്* സോഫ്റ്റ് ഡ്രിങ്കിലെ വിഷാംശത്തില്* സംശയം പൂണ്ട നായകനിലൂടെ ഷങ്കര്* സാമൂഹ്യപ്രതിബദ്ധത കയ്യെത്തിപ്പിടിക്കുന്നു. പിന്നങ്ങോട്ട് ശത്രുതയിലും പ്രതികാരനിര്*വചനത്തിലും ഒരു സാമൂഹ്യമുഖം.
കെട്ടിലും മട്ടിലും പാട്ടിലുമെല്ലാം ഷങ്കര്* ഷങ്കറിനെ തന്നെ അനുകരിക്കുകയാണ്. ബോയ്*സിലെ കോളാമനുഷ്യരും,മുതല്*വനിലെ മനുഷ്യപാമ്പുകള്*ക്കും പിന്നാലെ മത്സ്യവും ബൈക്കും ഐസ് കഷങ്ങളും നായികയാകുന്ന സ്വപ്*നാടന ഗാനമുണ്ട്. ലോറിയും റോഡും പെയിന്റടിച്ചുള്ള പാട്ടുകള്* പോലും പുന്തോട്ടങ്ങളിലെ നിറക്കൂട്ടിലെ പാട്ടുണ്ട് ഐയില്*. ഭാവനയെ വിഷ്വല്* ഇഫക്ട്*സ് സാധ്യതയോളം കെട്ടഴിച്ചുവിടുന്നു സംവിധായകന്*.ഷങ്കര്* സിനിമകളുടെ സ്ഥിരശൈലിയിലെ കമ്പം വിടാത്തവര്*ക്ക് ഈ നിറപ്പകിട്ടും പാട്ടും ആവര്*ത്തനവിരസമാകില്ലെങ്കിലും അല്ലാത്തവര്*ക്ക് ആസ്വാദനവിരസതയാകുന്നുണ്ട്.

കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളുടെ പ്രായവും കാലവും പരിഗണിച്ച് പൂര്*ത്തിയാക്കിയ ബോയ്ഹുഡ് ഓസ്*കാര്* വഴികളില്* ചര്*ച്ചയാകുന്നിടത്ത് രൂപഭാവങ്ങളെ കഥാപാത്രത്തിനൊത്ത് മാറ്റിമറിച്ച വിക്രം എന്ന അഭിനേതാവിനുള്ള ആദരവിനൊപ്പം ഐ കാണേണ്ടിവരും. അമ്പരപ്പിച്ച ആത്മസമര്*പ്പണം ഈ സിനിമയിലും വെറുതെയായില്ല. ലീയും ലിങ്കേശനും കൂനനുമായി വിക്രമിന്റെ ഭാവമാറാട്ടം കയ്യടിക്കാതെ കണ്ടുതീര്*ക്കാനാവില്ല. പിതാമഗനും അന്യനിലെ രാമാനുജവും ഹാംഗ് ഓവറായി ഇടയ്*ക്കെവിടെയോ പ്രകടത്തില്* കൂട്ടുകൂടുമ്പോഴും പ്രകടനഗാംഭീര്യതയില്* പിടിച്ചിരുത്തുന്നു വിക്രം. കൂനന്* കഥാപാത്രം തന്നെ കൂട്ടത്തില്* കേമം.
ട്രെയിലറിലും പോസ്റ്ററിലും ഓഡിയോ ലോഞ്ചിലും സുരേഷ് ഗോപിക്ക് ഇടം കിട്ടാത്തത്തില്* സങ്കടഹര്*ജിയുമായി ഫേസ്ബുക്കില്* ഓടിനടന്നവര്*ക്കും,പരിഹസിച്ചലഞ്ഞവര്*ക്കും ഡോക്ടര്* വാസു എന്ന കഥാപാത്രം മറുപടിയാകും. അമിതാഭിനയം അസഹ്യമാക്കിയ അപ്പോത്തിക്കിരിയിലെ ഡോക്ടറില്* നിന്ന് ഐയിലെ ഡോക്ടറിലെത്തുമ്പോള്* മലയാളംവിടാത്ത തമിഴ്*മൊഴിയില്* മികച്ച പ്രകടനം കാഴ്ച വച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി. നായികമാര്* കണ്ണിനഴകും കഥയില്* നിഴലുമാണ് ഷങ്കറിനെന്ന പരാതി എമി ജാക്*സണിലൂടെ പരിഹരിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. നായികയുടെ മേനീവഴക്കം കൂടിയാകും കഥാപാത്രത്തിലേക്കുള്ള പരിഗണനയായത്. വണ്*ലൈന്* തമാശകളിലും ഷങ്കര്* വെറുപ്പിക്കാതെ ചിരിപ്പിച്ചു. ഉപന്* പട്ടേലും, ശിവാജി ഗണേശന്റെ മകന്* രാംകുമാര്* ഗണേഷന്റെ വിജയ് മല്യാ ലുക്കിലുള്ള വ്യവസായി കഥാപാത്രവും നന്നായി.
ഷങ്കര്* എന്ന ടെക്*നീഷ്യന് വിധേയപ്പെട്ട പി സി ശ്രീരാമിന്റെ ദൃശ്യപരിചരണമാണ് ചിത്രത്തിലേത്. ചൈനയിലെ സൈകഌംഗ് സംഘട്ടനരംഗങ്ങളിലും ചേയ്*സിംഗ് രംഗങ്ങളിലും പിസി എന്ന പ്രതിഭയുടെ കയ്യടയാളമുണ്ട്. ലിംഗാ,കാവിയത്തലൈവന്* എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങളിലെ ഗാനങ്ങളിലെ ഭേദപ്പെട്ട ഗാനങ്ങളില്* നിന്ന് ഐയിലെത്തുമ്പോള്* ഈണത്തിലും പശ്ചാത്തല അന്തരീക്ഷത്തിലും റഹ്മാന്* എന്ന പ്രതിഭയുടെ പ്രതാപസാന്നിധ്യമുണ്ട്. എന്നോട് ചേര്*ന്നിരുന്താല്*,മെരിസലായിട്ടേന്* എന്നീ ഗാനങ്ങളും കാരക്ടര്* തീം മ്യൂസിക്കും, ലിങ്കേശന്റെ പ്രതികാരഭാവം പൂണ്ട രംഗങ്ങളിലെ പശ്ചാത്തലവും ത്രസിപ്പിച്ചിരുത്തുന്നു.
പതിവ് പോലെ യുക്തിയെ വീട്ടില്* പൂട്ടിയിട്ട് ടിക്കറ്റെടുക്കാം. സാങ്കേതികമികവിനൊത്തുള്ള ആസ്വാദ്യതയില്* ഉത്സവഛായയും നിറപ്പകിട്ടും ആഘോഷമാക്കിയ ഷങ്കര്* ചിത്രമായി ഐ കണ്ടിറങ്ങാം.

----------


## akshaycool

Saw the Movie from Calicut Apsara 5:30 pm show..
status parayenda karyamillallo..heavy housefull

And abt d movie, Spellbound Cinematic Experience !!

Vikram..hatsoff.. _/\_ Outstanding Perfomance
with atmost dedication..am running out of words
to describe this man's extraordinary talent !!

Shanker,The Master Director once again didnt
failed to entertain throughout..

and along with the Music of AR Rahman, I
becomes one such movie that should never be
missed from the theatres !!


"Super thaane? " - " athukkum mele"

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## arjunan

> APyil negative varuthi theerkkunnathe alle,Mega fans and their sites..well planned attack pole thoni twitter reviews okke kandappol


Mega fans ennu parayumbol chiranjeevi fans aano. Pavankalyan and chiranjeevi udakku alle.? Pavan kallyaninte new film trailor you tubil kandu. Athu kondano degrading.

----------


## POKIRI

Ente ponnoo....actually it was 24 shows in Film City and this is the situation... Appurathu Apsara yum heavy returns ....koode Kairali and Sree.....Shankar annaaa ___/\___

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

Today D cinema All shows HF & Heavy Returnes..

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

:Clapping:

----------


## cinemabrantan

other language-nu separate section enthinaaa????

----------


## krishnaranni



----------


## KHILADI

> other language-nu separate section enthinaaa????


 :Ahupinne:   Chumma.. :Biggrin:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ente ponnoo....actually it was 24 shows in Film City and this is the situation... Appurathu Apsara yum heavy returns ....koode Kairali and Sree.....Shankar annaaa ___/\___


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> other language-nu separate section enthinaaa????


Ellaam orumichu aakkiyaalo

----------


## arjunan

Appol kerala record ethra marginil pottikum ennu nokkiyaaal mathi.

----------


## Nithz

*Pratap Pothen*

And now congratulations are in order ....Prem Menon ....and RajuMathew (rajuchayan ) no movie has done what "i' has done in kerala houseful shows aall over kerala ....check out kottayam ....and even the b centers ....a lathi charge in savitha in kochi ... and also to vivek u have worked hard and all i can i say is that i am amazed ...well done ....it proves one thing that dedication pays off

----------


## wayanadan

> Ente ponnoo....actually it was 24 shows in Film City and this is the situation... Appurathu Apsara yum heavy returns ....koode Kairali and Sree.....Shankar annaaa ___/\___

----------


## Nithz

> Ellaam orumichu aakkiyaalo



ellam orumichu aakiyyal aake threads mayam aakile and kandupidikkan budhimuttum aakum

----------


## SAM369

> Mega fans ennu parayumbol chiranjeevi fans aano. Pavankalyan and chiranjeevi udakku alle.? Pavan kallyaninte new film trailor you tubil kandu. Athu kondano degrading.


Ee Kaaryathil PK,Ramcharan fans okke ottakettanu,Avanmarudethayi kure sitesum undu,,,Pawanite film last week release aayi,nalla opening eduthengilum pinnede athe down aayi,I -ve vannale athe pidichu nilkku,athine vendi fans kachaketti iangiyirikkuvanu. :Vandivittu:

----------


## SAM369

Naletheyum Kidu Booking aanallo PVRilokke :Band:  :Band:  TNilekkal Report Keralathil aano :D :Giveup:

----------


## jobsp90

> Karthave... Unsahikkable movie ayirunnu for me..


Enikkum athra ishtapettilaa....shankar magic missing in this movie....too much of verupikkal...action scenes athra pora..lot expected from the action scene in china..

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

super going....kerala rights over pricing karanam hitil othungumenu thonnunu

----------


## SAM369

Summary : Its a typical Shankar's grand feast but with shallow story this time.

Shankar’s ‘I’ one of the most awaited Indian film has finally hit screens today , as every film has its own expectations being a grandeur director shankar’s I had a huge expectations among fans as well as the film industry people.
I is a complete hardwork as a team which has come out after years of making , Vikram who plays the lead role named ‘Lingasen’ is an aspiring bodybuilder who wishes to win a title at Mr.Tamilnadu . Amy Jackson who has been a lead on the other hand does a role names ‘Diya’ who is an Model working for different kind of Advertising companies. Shankar Plays with personal revenge plot in this flick rather than his typical Social message . Revealing more may lead to be a spoiler.
Vikram , A Man who steal the entire show with his Incomparable performance . His Hardwork for this particular film is huge , it can be seen very well on the screen. The variation he showed for Lingesan , Model and Koonan were fantabulous .
Amy Jackson’s best to date performance for an film would be shankar’s I , she has struggled a lot for her lip sync as a result it has come out to so perfectly thorough out the movie even a crucial places
Each song was an special visual treat for everyone , Shankar’s magic & PC Sreeram’s visualization is mind boggling , Speaking specifically about the legend  PC Sreeram’s cinematography, he  has made all possible ways to show each and every scene on its best appropriate way.Each and every frame has come out really well through his lens.Special mention to PC Sreeram would be the way he showcased & executed the character ‘Koonan’.
As everyone would now the Audio of I had a tremendous response in all languages it had got released. Coming to the Background score by A.R Rahman , he has made a top class notch BG Score for the most important & Crucial scenes of this film. A.R Rahman has worked even on a minute scene so deeply to give the best for shankar’s I.
Wonder’s of this spectacular flick would its Visual Effects , Director Shankar has approached the most leading VFX Studios across the globe to make sure he gives us all visual feast.
Lets speak about the  minuses we felt, there were many  villains with shallow characterization  in this film , which Director could have made intensity on the character having just one or two villains . Dialogues wasn’t that strong like previous Shankar films  and Missing of Sujatha was felt. Shankar has come up with a less weight story when compared to his other films and  to be very frank , his story didn’t justify the Vikram’s hardwork.
More than all , its typical Shankar ‘s grand feast and all will enjoy it.
I – Can watch once? Adhukum mela !

----------


## arjunan

Sg annante introkku annyaa kayyadi aayirinnu. Kadhayude supradhaana vazhithirivilum sg annanu van kayyadi. Kurachu tamil films kittum endhaayalum.

----------


## wayanadan

http://goo.gl/8c7gHG

----------


## cinemabrantan

> Ellaam orumichu aakkiyaalo


idakkikkide aakkunnathilum bhedam athaa..

----------


## SAM369

http://www.mathrubhumi.com/day-in-pi...7#.VLaO_SuUeFU

----------


## arjunan

> Enikkum athra ishtapettilaa....shankar magic missing in this movie....too much of verupikkal...action scenes athra pora..lot expected from the action scene in china..


Pulli paranjathu happy new year ine kurichaanu.  coming to I yes china action scene sharikkum niraashapeduthi. Pettennu theerthapole.

----------


## Kashinathan

> Naletheyum Kidu Booking aanallo PVRilokke TNilekkal Report Keralathil aano :D


 TN il report engane unde?

----------


## GangsteR

Entae ponnooo..Nedumangad itra tirakku njan oru padattinum kandittilla..3 Theatrsilum adukkan vayya for Second show...Anyaayam

----------


## GangsteR

Padam kanan manassu vembunnu  :Crying:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

Shankar rasikar mandalam thalaivan tinju padam kandille ???????

----------


## Kashinathan

Vikram-ho oru sambavam thanne.nxt film etha?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Vikram-ho oru sambavam thanne.nxt film etha?


10 Endrathukkulle. ...

----------


## RED DEVIL

> *Pratap Pothen*
> 
> And now congratulations are in order ....Prem Menon ....and RajuMathew (rajuchayan ) no movie has done what "i' has done in kerala houseful shows aall over kerala ....check out kottayam ....and even the b centers ....a lathi charge in savitha in kochi ... and also to vivek u have worked hard and all i can i say is that i am amazed ...well done ....it proves one thing that dedication pays off


kottayam..even released in 4 theatres...still heavy...

----------


## Kashinathan

> 10 Endrathukkulle. ...


shooting start aayo?

----------


## GangsteR

Am coming....

----------


## GangsteR

> shooting start aayo?


shooting kazhinju...march/april rlz

----------


## SAM369

> TN il report engane unde?


Abov avg/Good..Media reviews mikkathum abv avg aanu..

----------


## jeeva

innu ekm sarithayill ok second show kodum rush ayirunnu ....heavy reterns...

----------


## SAM369

Earth-Shattering opening for Shankar’s ‘I’

Vikram-Amy Jackson starrer much awaited Shanker movie I got released worldwide today and it hit above 20000 screens worldwide. In Kerala it hit 200 screens and as per reports from the trade guides of the industry all the shows till now is houseful everywhere and had an earth-Shattering opening. Eventhough it is not confirmed, reports also says that the film had set the record of highest opening day collections ever in Indian film industry.

The film is dealing with love and revenge and Vikram had three getups in this film. He had acted as Lingeshan, a Tamilnadu Bodybuilder, lee a super model, and a henchback. The film is above 3 hours length. The DOP of the film was P C Sreeram and Music was done by none other than A R Rahman. The main characters are played by Vikram, Amy Jackson, Suresh Gopi, Upan Patel, Santhanam, Mohan Kapoor, Srinivasan etc and the reports from the theaters says that Vikram and Suresh gopi is getting much of the applause from the spectators. Earlier there was a rumour before the release of the film that Suresh Gopi does not have a promonent role in the film and that is why he is omitted from the teasers and trailer of the film. But after the release all is well now for the fans of Suresh Gopi.

The fans and film lovers are waiting for this AI spectacle to hit the screens for almost 3 years and the film had generated a great deal of hype before its release owing to multiple postponement of its releasing dates. However after release the film is getting Mixed opinion from the spectators. When it is surely a Mass masala entertainer for the common audience, it is not lived up to the hype which it created pre-release.

Reports are also suggesting that the script and direction of Shankar was not up to the expectations and film had remained only to a beautiful show of visuals and song sequences in most parts rather than telling a convincing story without much lag. Anyway we have to wait and see whether AI will be the biggest blockbuster of Indian cinema as expected or will it be a let -down for the Shankar fans as the film is getting mixed opinion. Time will tell it..

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @uktamilbo 8h
#I UK - Rapid spike in bookings in the
last 24 hours. All shows for tonight fully
sold out, with more shows added.

----------


## Viru

> Abov avg/Good..Media reviews mikkathum abv avg aanu..


Sathyam cinemasil nalathe almost ella showsum sold out aane ipozhe

Ponkal week ayathe kond reviews onum valya impact undakum enne thonunila avide

----------


## SAM369

● #Masss Team Watching #I Now At Cleopatra Theatre In Tuticorin | #CelebratePongalWithMASSSPoster

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

frnds padam kandu...  pollaachi n madurai......enthaavumennu kandariyaamennu.....expcttion aavum prblm....

----------


## GangsteR

> frnds padam kandu...  pollaachi n madurai......enthaavumennu kandariyaamennu.....expcttion aavum prblm....


ini entaakan...padam blockbuster  :Band:

----------


## Bose hari

Please help.. naale ethenkilum show Trivandrum booking cheyyan undo? 

3 seats..?

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

Powerstar Srinivasan @ ActorPOWERSTAR 19m
Thanks to all my fans for ur reviews about #I . I can
do anything to make my fans laugh and love. Love u
all

 @kandahassan  :Yahoo:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

koppu.. jeans muthal,  first day aadhyamayi miss aavunnu..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SAM369

> Please help.. naale ethenkilum show Trivandrum booking cheyyan undo? 
> 
> 3 seats..?


Anjali and New Nalethe 5 Showsum Booking Full aanu

Sreepadmanabhayil undennu thonunnu,check cheyyu
http://www.ticketnew.com/Ai-Movie-Ti...2/C/Trivandrum

----------


## Viru

> Please help.. naale ethenkilum show Trivandrum booking cheyyan undo? 
> 
> 3 seats..?


nale ayond evidelum kanum pakshe nerathe reserve cheythe aa areyaliot adukanda

6 theater okke verutheya,nalla reethiyil returns und

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> ini entaakan...padam blockbuster


dhe poyi annanu nalla koovalasrunnunnu :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> dhe poyi annanu nalla koovalasrunnunnu


padam kando?

----------


## dipu10

> dhe poyi annanu nalla koovalasrunnunnu


ivdeyokkke kiiiddduu kayyadiii aarrnuu...!!

----------


## Manoj

> super going....kerala rights over pricing karanam hitil othungumenu thonnunu


EE pokkanel 1 week kondu safe aakum, ithu hit Il onnum nilkilla, ellathukkum mele..

----------


## GangsteR

> koppu.. jeans muthal,  first day aadhyamayi miss aavunnu..


apol onnum kandittilla allae

----------


## visakh r

> dhe poyi annanu nalla koovalasrunnunnu


evduna padam kande?

----------


## GangsteR

> EE pokkanel 1 week kondu safe aakum, ithu hit Il onnum nilkilla, ellathukkum mele..


entae annaa...padam miss aakunnu

----------


## Manoj

First show padmanabhayil ninnu veendum kandu, innathe 30 show houseful aanu ivide, Anjali 3rd show koodi nokkiyaal mathi....

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> ivdeyokkke kiiiddduu kayyadiii aarrnuu...!!


ivde padathinupolum kaiyyadi illenna avanmaaru paranje

----------


## GangsteR

#Jilla record of all time biggest Day 1 (#Kerala ) is
under serious threat, #I has taken a gigantic opening
across the state

----------


## GangsteR

Boxofficetelugu @ boxofficeusa 9m
#I in USA failed to collect big on 1st day even after
big release. Producers burnt their hands by going for
huge release comparing to #PK .

----------


## Manoj

> entae annaa...padam miss aakunnu


Ithu vare kandille, njaan patiyaal matannal veendum kaanum..

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> padam kando?


kandilla....one week kazhiyatte....illel odukkalathe rate aanu

----------


## Manoj

Vella Vijay fans aakum, all the ithu kandu kayyadikathirikan nirvahamilla...


> ivde padathinupolum kaiyyadi illenna avanmaaru paranje

----------


## GangsteR

> First show padmanabhayil ninnu veendum kandu, innathe 30 show houseful aanu ivide, Anjali 3rd show koodi nokkiyaal mathi....


apol sunday varae ella theatrum hiusefull aakum allae

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> evduna padam kande?


illa....................

----------


## Manoj

Threat onnumalla, eppozhe thakarnnu kaanum- ithu poloru opening adutha kalathundayitilla.


> #Jilla record of all time biggest Day 1 (#Kerala ) is
> under serious threat, #I has taken a gigantic opening
> across the state

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithu vare kandille, njaan patiyaal matannal veendum kaanum..


shop ullathu kondu irangaan budhimuttaa..sunday vare wait cheyyendi varum :

----------


## GangsteR

> kandilla....one week kazhiyatte....illel odukkalathe rate aanu


shankar padam kanan aarenkilum rate nokkumo  :Laughing:

----------


## Manoj

Naale Trivandrum holiday aanu, oru rakshayum kaanilla, athu kazhinju weekend, Sunday vare adukkanda, padmanabhayil FC oru 100 seat undayirunnathinu Innu 1000 Peru purathundayirinnu...


> apol sunday varae ella theatrum hiusefull aakum allae

----------


## wayanadan

> Vella Vijay fans aakum, all the ithu kandu kayyadikathirikan nirvahamilla...


*thala faanaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*  :Laughing:

----------


## Bose hari

> Anjali and New Nalethe 5 Showsum Booking Full aanu
> 
> Sreepadmanabhayil undennu thonunnu,check cheyyu
> http://www.ticketnew.com/Ai-Movie-Ti...2/C/Trivandrum


SP Sunday vare booking closed

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## wayanadan

*1st day colectione patti enthenkikilum news undo*

----------


## san

> First show padmanabhayil ninnu veendum kandu, innathe 30 show houseful aanu ivide, Anjali 3rd show koodi nokkiyaal mathi....


ee 31 show kondu ethra collection varum? 20 lakhs okke varumo?.........

----------


## visakh r

> illa....................


pine evdaya koval enu paranjath..?

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> shankar padam kanan aarenkilum rate nokkumo


ticket edukkendathu nammalu thanneyallee....  shankar edukkoollaallo... :Laughing: ....athum tamilnadu...

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> pine evdaya koval enu paranjath..?


ivde frnds kandu.......

----------


## san

> ticket edukkendathu nammalu thanneyallee....  shankar edukkoollaallo.......athum tamilnadu...


ethrayaa ticket rate?

----------


## GangsteR

Entae aniyan nedumangad second showkku poyi ticket kittaate tirichu vannu...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> apol onnum kandittilla allae


gntlmn , kthln , indian , ippo I 
athinidakku ellaam FD

innu oru thendi pattichu... tickets innale urappichathaanu.. ippo vilichittu edukkunnilla..
pakshe ivide rls date sharikkum 15th aanu.. appo innu thale divasam aanu.. technically first day naale aanu  :Vandivittu:

----------


## visakh r

> ivde frnds kandu.......


tamil natil evdaya?....

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> ethrayaa ticket rate?


valla 250 or above engaanum aavum.....illel multplxil ponam... avdokke full aanu.....

----------


## Viru

> *1st day colectione patti enthenkikilum news undo*


*Cine Shore ‏@CineShore  
This is just extraordinary..! #I creates havoc in smaller centres too in Kerala. Record opening confirmed, how big is d question.*

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

BOI mind cheyyunnillallo  :Badpc:

----------


## National Star

cherthalayil innu kairaliyilum sreeyilum elaa showyym hf second showkk maarak rush.. cherthalayil ingane rush undel ithinte first day collection tinjujishnu

----------


## Viru

> BOI mind cheyyunnillallo


Rajini illathe avare mindathilla

----------


## GangsteR

nalae muthal kanakkeduppu tudangam @KRRISH2255

----------


## GangsteR

> cherthalayil innu kairaliyilum sreeyilum elaa showyym hf second showkk maarak rush.. cherthalayil ingane rush undel ithinte first day collection tinjujishnu


waiting for ur review

----------


## GangsteR

> ticket edukkendathu nammalu thanneyallee....  shankar edukkoollaallo.......athum tamilnadu...


njan aayirunnu enkil 1000 rs koduthi vangi kandaena

----------


## Agasthya13

Cine Shore
@Cineshore

This is just extraordinary..! #I creates havoc in smaller centres too in Kerala. Record opening confirmed, how big is d question.#Imovie

----------


## GangsteR

> gntlmn , kthln , indian , ippo I 
> athinidakku ellaam FD
> 
> innu oru thendi pattichu... tickets innale urappichathaanu.. ippo vilichittu edukkunnilla..
> pakshe ivide rls date sharikkum 15th aanu.. appo innu thale divasam aanu.. technically first day naale aanu


apol nalae vittekku...

----------


## Agasthya13

Cine Shore
@Cineshore

Apart from Kerala, AP also will record highest opening for a dubbed flick. #I #Imovie

----------


## GangsteR

Cine Shore @ CineShore 22m
Apart from Kerala, AP also will record highest
opening for a dubbed flick. #I #Imovie

----------


## Manoj

> ee 31 show kondu ethra collection varum? 20 lakhs okke varumo?.........


Ippozhathe capacity onnum valiya piduthamilla, 20 lakhs varendatbanu...

----------


## GangsteR

I #timesofindia rating (3.5/5): Good Show.Congrats

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> njan aayirunnu enkil 1000 rs koduthi vangi kandaena


athra bhraanthonnumilla.....pinne aa 1000 undel mattu palathum nadakkum. ...

----------


## GangsteR

> Ippozhathe capacity onnum valiya piduthamilla, 20 lakhs varendatbanu...


1 week kondu 1cr edukkumo Tvm

----------


## jeeva

> #Jilla record of all time biggest Day 1 (#Kerala ) is
> under serious threat, #I has taken a gigantic opening
> across the state


Dont compaire this thallal filim to I.....Jilla first day polum full akatha padam anu nilambure ok second day petheticic statusum.......so not to jilla

----------


## GangsteR

> athra bhraanthonnumilla.....pinne aa 1000 undel mattu palathum nadakkum. ...


ini oru shankar film irangaan 4 yrs wait cheyyanam...apol 1000 poyalum nashtamilla

----------


## visakh r

> njan aayirunnu enkil 1000 rs koduthi vangi kandaena


 :Thinking: .. :Vandivittu: ...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Manoj

> 1 week kondu 1cr edukkumo Tvm


Varum,9 days ille..

----------


## GangsteR

> .....


 :Yes2:  ......

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> ini oru shankar film irangaan 4 yrs wait cheyyanam...apol 1000 poyalum nashtamilla


hmmmmm................

----------


## GangsteR

> Varum,9 days ille..


TVM multiplexintae kuravu nannaayi undu.... EKM oke ividutae double collecn aakum

----------


## Gopikrishnan

review idano???

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> review idano???


yesss.......

----------


## House MD

Watched "I"... a decent flick; different from all  other shankar movies ; first time shankar doing non-linear story telling I think ; 3 years WAITING for its release affected viewers expectations and hype... to be very frank shankar failed this time to overcome hype and expectation...deformed vikram( "hunchback" character-nte) physical appearance and voice modulation wasn't appealing... comparison of hunchback character with old man character played by kamal in Indian is inevitable as both are make up experiments from same shankar... a big salute to kamal for emoting even wearing heavy make up and  for his voice modulation...

----------


## Manoj

Veluppinu 4 maniku ezhunnetathanu, baaki aaghoshangal naale...

----------


## GangsteR

മനസിലായവര് ലൈക്ക് അടിച്ചേ..

----------


## jeeva

> Vella Vijay fans aakum, all the ithu kandu kayyadikathirikan nirvahamilla...


evarku eppol Shankarinum mele Vikrathinte peru uyarnnu varunnathu kandhu pidutham vittirikukayanennu thonnunnu. :Band: ..ennale vare van promo ayirunnu eppol oruthnem podi ittu nokkittu polum kanunnilla...Padam hit akumennu urapayi athode :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## wayanadan

> hmmmmm................


*avarangineyokke parayum athonnum mind cheyyandaa numma paavam oru railway jevanakaaranna kaaryam marakkanda*  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

Udhay @ Udhaystalin 5m
#i jus awesome! @Shankarshanmugh ,vikram @
arrahman @pcsreeram @iamAmyJackson @
iamsanthanam nd iteam #hatsoff don't miss it in big
screen!

----------


## MHP369

ithinte climax theareile pooo makkal cut cheythath ippozha arinje.... :Furious:

----------


## House MD

> മനസിലായവര് ലൈക്ക് അടിച്ചേ..


Gopi annante facial expression onnu kaanandathu thannayanu that scene...

----------


## jeeva

suresh Gobiku raptorous welcome ayirunnu..introkum..main villain evar than ennu parayunna scene kidu response...Suresh gopikippolum katta folowers undhu...

----------


## GangsteR

പുള്ളിക്കാരന് ഒരു പ്രത്യേകത ഉണ്ട് പുള്ളി എന്ത് ചിന്തിച്ചാലും ഒരുപാടു ഉയരത്തിലേ ചിന്തിക്കുവോളു .
ഇന്ത്യയുടെ ഒരു മൂലയ്ക്ക്കിടക്കുന്ന
തമിഴിലാണ് പടം എടുക്കുന്നത്
എന്നതൊന്നും പുള്ളിക്ക് വിഷയമല്ല ..
അതാണ് പുള്ളീനെ സൗത്ത്
ഇന്ത്യയുടെ സ്പിൽബെർഗ് എന്ന്
വിളിക്കുന്നത് .. ഹര ഹര ശങ്കരാ ..

----------


## GangsteR

......
.......

----------


## House MD

I will see "I" again with family this weekend...  :Giveup:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

*Padam Kaanunnavarde Shraddayk ; !!* 

'Directed By Shankar' Enna Tag Ezhuthi Kanichathinu Shesham Post Credits Undakum ; Athum Koode Kaananam , Ennale Movie Full Aakathalluo  :Declare:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## wayanadan

*Vikram's I Movie Review   =NDTV*
I Movie Review">

Shankar, who wears his commercial tag like a medallion, has an addiction for making big commercial films. While he's been quite successful at it all these years, it has slowly started to have an adverse effect on his films to the extent that even the presence of a bankable star, say Vikram, doesn't add much value to the output.

In his much anticipated film _I, Shankar proves that only he can take a wafer thin story and turn it into something outlandishly beautiful yet complex, leaving you with an afterthought - "Why can't he ever make smaller films for a change?"

Mostly known for making message-oriented films in which the hero singlehandedly takes on the system, Shankar attempts to tell a romantic tale in his latest offering, said to be made at a budget of over Rs 100 crore.

Vikram plays a bodybuilder, Lingesan, who idolises Arnold Schwarzenegger and supermodel Diya, played by Amy Jackson. If the posters of Arnold decorate the walls of his lower middle class home and his gym (which is named after Arnold), there's a box full of women's products endorsed by Diya in his bedroom.

In a funny scene, when he's caught red-handed by his friend and asked what he is going to do with all the products (holding a pack of sanitary napkin), Lingesan nonchalantly says he will use it as a pillow.

In these refreshing initial moments, Shankar helps us understand that Lingesan has extreme liking for Diya but doesn't love her yet because of their social and cultural divide. There's a wonderful scene where Lingesan's mother asks his friend what's wrong if her son is fond of a model he sees on television, newspapers and hoardings?

In any other film, he would've stalked her to the point she eventually gives in. Here, Shankar doesn't tread that path and that's a big relief. Then, the story takes a detour when Lingesan turns overnight into model Lee, soon becoming a sensation in the glamorous world of advertising and earning the wrath of a few. It is from here that Shankar's I ends up becoming a big budget mess and an old-fashioned revenge drama.

Shankar likes to take his audiences to vast, unknown locations even if it's not required. This time he travels to China, shoots in some picturesque locations and makes Vikram feature in a well choreographed action sequence. It's here that he makes Vikram and Amy fall in love.

He feels the need to create a love triangle and introduces a gay makeup artist, played by Ojas Rajani, who lusts after Vikram. It's a shame that Shankar resorts to playing with the sensibilities of a gay character, openly mocking at the sexual orientation.

Vikram may have worked tirelessly gaining and losing weight for his role, but that doesn't make the film any less disappointing. In both the roles, as a body builder and a hunchbacked man, he makes one take notice of his potential and how far he can go for cinema.

Amy Jackson chips in with a surprisingly decent performance and has worked hard on her lip sync, at least in some crucial scenes. Upen Patel, Suresh Gopi and Ramkumar come across as misfits in their respective roles. There are far more good looking local actors who could've played Upen's part convincingly.

Given the lavish budget, I is visually grandiose and that's not a surprise. But the visuals don't make up for the weak script. Even AR Rahman's music doesn't make much of a difference but for remaining mostly soothing and melodic. Returning after a gap of three years, Shankar should've gauged the pulse of the audiences who now prefer short stories over a three-hour film.

All that's big may not necessarily be great. Hope Shankar realises that much better films can be made on a smaller canvas and much lower budget.

_

----------


## misbah7722

inn padam kajdu from kasargod
endha parayuka..kidillan padam...onnum koode kaananm ennn und
ivide 4 theatresil und...ella showsum full aanen tonnunu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Merit

> Paranjal spolier aakum.....pm ittitund
> 
> By the by  to FK



Aa PM nte oru copy enikkum.. njanum end credits kaanan ninnilla...

----------


## GangsteR

Marana  positive reviews aanalllo varunnathu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## House MD

> 


spoiler .
.spoiler..

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Aa PM nte oru copy enikkum.. njanum end credits kaanan ninnilla...


Done...athu miss cheyyan padillayrnnu

----------


## Saathan

morning updates/review expectation ethiyilla ennayirunnu... ippo WOM engane undu? 
athiravile thalli kerunnavarkku high expectation team anu...

----------


## MHP369

> 


ith kandilla :Ho: 

da ganiiiiii.....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> 


I is more.....watch it

----------


## Ferno

FDFS missed...koppile exam :(
Nale kaanum from calicut apsara :kayyadi: Ivide oke nala reports with kolamass rush  :Yeye:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> 


Spoiler....edit @GangsteR

----------


## Saathan

> review idano???


idu macha... 3 years hard work nte movie alle...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

aaredey spoilers idunnath.. kopp  :Badpc:

----------


## kevin

koluthi alle... tkt booki, pvr mulund trow 6 15 pm .. 
gopi annanum nalla role ullathu nannayi..

----------


## jeeva

> ithinte climax theareile pooo makkal cut cheythath ippozha arinje....


athu kidu ayirunnu ellavarum pokan enittu pinne ellavarum teaterill erunnu aa climax scene kandhu kittubhol kidu claps ayirunnu....in ekm

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athu kidu ayirunnu ellavarum pokan enittu pinne ellavarum teaterill erunnu aa climax scene kandhu lastil vikramthinte roopam kure ok ayi thirichu nkittubhol kidu claps ayirunnu....in ekm


Kottayathum same response...Last chirikunna vikrathine kaanikumbol kidu claps....!Audiencenu engaging watch aayirunnu ennathinu ithilum kooduthal enthu thelivu venam...? :Giveup:

----------


## MHP369

> athu kidu ayirunnu ellavarum pokan enittu pinne ellavarum teaterill erunnu aa climax scene kandhu lastil vikramthinte roopam kure ok ayi thirichu nkittubhol kidu claps ayirunnu....in ekm


ennaa inyum pokanam allo....

----------


## ITV

> *Vikram's I Movie Review   =NDTV*
> I Movie Review">
> 
> Shankar, who wears his commercial tag like a medallion, has an addiction for making big commercial films. While he's been quite successful at it all these years, it has slowly started to have an adverse effect on his films to the extent that even the presence of a bankable star, say Vikram, doesn't add much value to the output.
> 
> In his much anticipated film _I, Shankar proves that only he can take a wafer thin story and turn it into something outlandishly beautiful yet complex, leaving you with an afterthought - "Why can't he ever make smaller films for a change?"
> 
> Mostly known for making message-oriented films in which the hero singlehandedly takes on the system, Shankar attempts to tell a romantic tale in his latest offering, said to be made at a budget of over Rs 100 crore.
> 
> ...


Ithu point, scriptil Shankar sradhichu thudangenda time athikramichu

----------


## Saathan

> aaredey spoilers idunnath.. kopp


aaru? ethu page il?

----------


## jeeva

> ennaa inyum pokanam allo....


5 shows ok vachu marathan shows nadathunna teaterill poyi vanghitharavaruthu...avanmar climax alla palathum cut chayyum time adjust chayyan... :Smile:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Gopi annante facial expression onnu kaanandathu thannayanu that scene...


SG annante introk maaraka response aayirunnu....Ethaandu aatu notu kaathirunna pole....Main scenesinellaam anyaya response aayirunnu...!Mass thanne....! :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

Tinju Annante Rvw Vanno  :Search:

----------


## kidureports

The point mentioned in the NDTV review and other news paper reviews on script, completly agree...with this, if there was an another movie with a compelling script it would have given I tough competition. I was expecting Shankar to further his directorial level with this movie, looks like it didn't materialize, he is one of the few who is a brand and attracts crowds...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> ennaa inyum pokanam allo....


Dont miss it

----------


## ITV

> Tinju Annante Rvw Vanno


Tinju annan disappointed aanu

Padam kandirangiya Tinju uchathil "Ithu Shankarnte padamalla, Shankarnte padam inganalla" ennu paranjathre

----------


## jeeva

> Ithu point, scriptil Shankar sradhichu thudangenda time athikramichu


oru pointum illa oro tholigha magha hindi koorakalude asooya kalarnna downriding reportanu...... :Warnred:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> athu kidu ayirunnu ellavarum pokan enittu pinne ellavarum teaterill erunnu aa climax scene kandhu lastil vikramthinte roopam kure ok ayi thirichu nkittubhol kidu claps ayirunnu....in ekm


Yeah....that was super scene....ellarudeyum manassil aa pradeesha und...thirichu kittum...directed by shankar ennu kanichapol nirashanay...but post credtsil kanichappol theateril nilakatha kayyadi  :Band:

----------


## ITV

> oru pointum illa oro tholigha magha hindi koorakalude asooya kalarnna downriding reportanu......


Athu annante thonnalaanu
Shankarnte Mudhalvanu sheshamulla works ellaam oru flow/grip illaathavayaanu
Shankar concentrates more on visuals or scenes as such rather than screenplay

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## akshaycool

http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...76#post6966976

----------


## GangsteR

Shooting spot

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## akshaycool

> Yeah....that was super scene....ellarudeyum manassil aa pradeesha und...thirichu kittum...directed by shankar ennu kanichapol nirashanay...but post credtsil kanichappol theateril nilakatha kayyadi


yea..athu kidukki kalanju..ellavarum ninnitaanu kandath..frm Apsara..1200+ viewers ninnit..nalla rasaayrnnu..didnt expected that..athu kanichath valare nannnayi..got gud appaluads..btw betr not to discuss about such things here..will b spoiler for others

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

Ente opening day predictionum mele pokumo aavo..... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

> yea..athu kidukki kalanju..ellavarum ninnitaanu kandath..frm Apsara..1200+ viewers ninnit..nalla rasaayrnnu..didnt expected that..athu kanichath valare nannnayi..got gud appaluads..btw betr not to discuss about such things here..will b spoiler for others


Athu valare nannaayi....Njan endingil angane pratheekshichanu irunnath....Athillaayirunnenkil no matter wot.... desp scene aayene...! :Rolleyes:

----------


## jeeva

> Yeah....that was super scene....ellarudeyum manassil aa pradeesha und...thirichu kittum...directed by shankar ennu kanichapol nirashanay...but post credtsil kanichappol theateril nilakatha kayyadi


koode ulla payyan ake desp ayi enthu padamanennu paraghu ninnapol padam kazhighilledannu paraghu aa scene kandhathode nerathe mosam paragha avan vanbhan claps and happy ennittu super padamalle enna oru chodyam eghottu....satisfaction matter

----------


## WTF

Padam inn kandu....calicut ticket  booking  kittathirunath kond mukkath little rosil  kandu....padam  kidu....bb   kuranj onnum nokanada...mukkath  inn  rosilum  little  rosilum eve  shows  houseful with   triple  returns  aayirunnu....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> yea..athu kidukki kalanju..ellavarum ninnitaanu kandath..frm Apsara..1200+ viewers ninnit..nalla rasaayrnnu..didnt expected that..athu kanichath valare nannnayi..got gud appaluads..btw betr not to discuss about such things here..will b spoiler for others


Yah..ivdeyum ninnitaanu kandatha , palarum directed by shankar ennezhuthi kanikumbol irangi varuvaanu....avark chilappol padathinu poornatha vannathay thonnukaylla...ivde padam kaanan pokunna frndsinodum njan post credits kaanan marakkalle ennu paranju vittitund  :Clapping:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

ithra valiya twist pratheekshichilla...
shanker vikrathine rakshikkaan poyittu.. vikram shankarine rakshichennu.. 
shankar padam ennaa summaavaa...  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

ithra valiya twist pratheekshichilla...
shanker vikrathine rakshikkaan poyittu.. vikram shankarine rakshichennu.. 
shankar padam ennaa summaavaa...  :Giveup:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Athu valare nannaayi....Njan endingil angane pratheekshichanu irunnath....Athillaayirunnenkil no matter wot.... desp scene aayene...!


Athillengil njanum desp aavum....ente rating maarum  :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR

> ithra valiya twist pratheekshichilla...
> shanker vikrathine rakshikkaan poyittu.. vikram shankarine rakshichennu.. 
> shankar padam ennaa summaavaa...


athaanu satyam...vikram saviour

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Daniel John

adhukum mele  :Yeye:  :Giveup:

----------


## Sal kk

Padam super......vikra kalakki....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> koode ulla payyan ake desp ayi enthu padamanennu paraghu ninnapol padam kazhighilledannu paraghu aa scene kandhathode nerathe mosam paragha avan vanbhan claps and happy ennittu super padamalle enna oru chodyam eghottu....satisfaction matter


Athaanu...aa scene illel njanum desp aayrnnu...oru tharam praarthana aayrnnu...cliche aanelum angane oru scene undavane ennu....enjoyed a lot  :Band:

----------


## Viru

> Padam super......vikra kalakki....


Amyum mosham alla  :Icecream:  :Scooter:

----------


## jeeva

> Padam inn kandu....calicut ticket  booking  kittathirunath kond mukkath little rosil  kandu....padam  kidu....bb   kuranj onnum nokanada...mukkath  inn  rosilum  little  rosilum eve  shows  houseful with   triple  returns  aayirunnu....


eniyum eghne HF report chaythal avanmar valla kadumkayyum chayyum....v  :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

> eniyum eghne HF report chaythal avanmar valla kadumkayyum chayyum....v


V for ??????

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Padam Kerala Safe Aakan 6.25 Cr Share Venam !  :Hmmm:

----------


## Gopikrishnan

Amy.. ho..maarkaamyirunnu..innu avalkula nyt anu... btwn review nale idam..totally tired...4nu eneechatha...ipozha onu kidakunath..gn ...#I Day

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram intae next padathinu nalla mileage aayi....  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Padam Kerala Safe Aakan 6.25 Cr Share Venam !


1 week kondu safe aakillae

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *Anniyan level undo padam ?*


Poyi kaanadei.....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> 1 week kondu safe aakillae


Kandariyam , Abv Avg. Opinion Aanu !

----------


## jeeva

> V for ??????


 :Smile:  :Smile: parayunnilla ennale undhayrunnu sapportan innilla appol karyam manasilakum...arennu..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Padam Kerala Safe Aakan 6.25 Cr Share Venam !


1st weekinullil apol safe aakendathaanu 60:40 ratio aanenkil...! :Giveup:

----------


## Madhavanunni

new theare updates thread thudangiyittundu
extra shows details ariyavunnathu aa threadil update cheyyu

----------


## Viru

> Padam Kerala Safe Aakan 6.25 Cr Share Venam !


Ithrayum enthina 5.2 engandine allae rights poyathe

----------


## GangsteR

> Kandariyam , Abv Avg. Opinion Aanu !


ipozhatae collection vechu drop varan chance kuravaanu..so 1 week kondu safe aakumenu prateekshikam

----------


## yathra

http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...ew-vikram-show
My review

----------


## GangsteR

> parayunnilla ennale undhayrunnu sapportan innilla appol karyam manasilakum...arennu..


machan aareyum pedikenda..dhairyam aayi paranjo

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ithrayum enthina 5.2 engandine allae rights poyathe


Publicity , Screening Licernse Cash Extra Varum

----------


## Mayavi 369

> V for ??????


Nirtade Nee Ravile Thudangiyathanallo

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithrayum enthina 5.2 engandine allae rights poyathe


marketing karyangal okkae illae

----------


## Viru

> Publicity , Screening Licernse Cash Extra Varum


Ithe okke nokkuvo,appo bhaki tamil filimsine okeyo

----------


## jeeva

2 weeks edukkum profit avum padam 8 cr share sure anu...

----------


## GangsteR

> Nirtade Nee Ravile Thudangiyathanallo


athum entae nenjattu...  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## GangsteR

> 2 weeks edukkum profit avum padam 8 cr share sure anu...


kerala wom okae above avg gud excellent inganae aanu... so ini pedikkenda

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ithe okke nokkuvo,appo bhaki tamil filimsine okeyo


Ellam Ingane Thanne ; Ippo Sat Vilkam Ennoru +ve Und

----------


## GangsteR

Mass poster ipol varum..I karanam mungi poya mathiri aayi

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ellam Ingane Thanne ; Ippo Sat Vilkam Ennoru +ve Und


I sat nalla thuka kitum... :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> athum entae nenjattu...


Evide Chennalum VJ ye Thaaradikkunath Matrame Kaanunullalo

----------


## Mayavi 369

> I sat nalla thuka kitum...


Max 40 - 50 Atraye Kittu

----------


## Jo Johnson

Ente prediction sheri aayaal with 60:40 ratio I will be heavy profit within 1st week....! :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Evide Chennalum VJ ye Thaaradikkunath Matrame Kaanunullalo


njan satyam paranjataanu..Njan Kaththi review ittittundu..athu kandillae?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Max 40 - 50 Atraye Kittu


I athukum mele thaan.....Ellaathukum mele...!Ne kando.....Last figures ariyumbol enne onnu orthek...! :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ente prediction sheri aayaal with 60:40 ratio I will be heavy profit within 1st week....!


ninga siggyil ulla polae varumo or Adhukkum MelaE  aano?

----------


## kandahassan

INI tinju enthu paranjittum kaaryamilla...bahubaali kidukkiyal ss raajamouli onnamathu , Shankar 2 aamathu  :Yes3:

----------


## jeeva

> Ente prediction sheri aayaal with 60:40 ratio I will be heavy profit within 1st week....!


ninte prediction eppolum tettaranu...pathivennathu evide use chayyunnilla... :Smile:

----------


## Viru

> Ellam Ingane Thanne ; Ippo Sat Vilkam Ennoru +ve Und


ingane nokiyal appo sherikum bhaki tamil filims oke profit akuvo

----------


## GangsteR

> INI tinju enthu paranjittum kaaryamilla...bahubaali kidukkiyal ss raajamouli onnamathu , Shankar 2 aamathu


baahubali kidukkiyal onnum itintae aduthu varumennu thonunnilla

----------


## Sal kk

> Amyum mosham alla


Athu pinne parayan undo :Icecream:

----------


## Viru

> INI tinju enthu paranjittum kaaryamilla...bahubaali kidukkiyal ss raajamouli onnamathu , Shankar 2 aamathu


Ithrayum naale shankarine pokki adichit ippo kalumarunno  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> I athukum mele thaan.....Ellaathukum mele...!Ne kando.....Last figures ariyumbol enne onnu orthek...!


Onnum Orkkan Illa ; Ith Thanne Dubbed Movie Huge Amount Aan

----------


## Mayavi 369

> njan satyam paranjataanu..Njan Kaththi review ittittundu..athu kandillae?


Vendaye ; Ellavareyum Nalla Pole Manassilyai

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

Shankar 100 kodi 200 kodi ennum paranju pokumpol padathinte quality nannayi kurayunund ...

----------


## GangsteR

> Vendaye ; Ellavareyum Nalla Pole Manassilyai


verutta polae parayallae macha

----------


## GangsteR

.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ingane nokiyal appo sherikum bhaki tamil filims oke profit akuvo


It Depends Rights Eduth Area Wise Vilkunavar Und , Pinne Same Day Rlz Aanenkil Cheriya Padangalk Screening License TN Prdcrs Cheyt Kodukkum

Chila Padangal Big Stars Sat Vech Safe Aakunu , Chilath Sat Koduthitum Loss Aakunnu

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithrayum naale shankarine pokki adichit ippo kalumarunno


raahtreeyattil nalla bhaavi undu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ethu  profit avum cost max poyal 50-80cr cr athu thanne overanau....make up ozhichal chinayile location mathrame costly ayittundhavu...europill poyi shot chayyunnathinte 4il 1 chinayill avu so midium budget thanne not like endhiran or shivaji.........pinne cost ok thalli malarthunnathu tamizhile oru hobi anu koode cost kooduthal anennu bodippikkan oru kalla casum...


Ithinte songsnum nalla reethiyil cash podichitund....Ithinte songsnu vendi podicha cash kondu thanne oru big budget action film tamili edukaam... :Rolleyes:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> INI tinju enthu paranjittum kaaryamilla...bahubaali kidukkiyal ss raajamouli onnamathu , Shankar 2 aamathu


 :Hammer:  :Hammer:  :Hammer:  :Hammer:

----------


## 4EVER

Kamalukk appram yevan da

Chiyan VIKRAM daaaa

Nothing but tons and tons of respect and admiration for one of India's best actors

----------


## kandahassan

> Ithrayum naale shankarine pokki adichit ippo kalumarunno


Njan kaalumaariyathalla ..Shankar magic pokunnu ....katta fan aaya tinju padam kanditundel ente same opinion pullikku kaanum ...

----------


## GangsteR

TIMES OF INDIA

India's most opulent take on beauty and the beast
Story: A bodybuilder ends up falling madly in love with a
supermodel, but some scheming villains maim him. Is he able
to overcome his physical handicap and win back his love?
Review: Lingesan (Vikram) is a bodybuilder from a small
town in Tamil Nadu, who dreams of winning the Mr India
title for bodybuilding. Besides dumbbells, his only other love
is supermodel Diya (Amy Jackson).
Life throws up a pleasant surprise to our sweet little
simpleton. After winning the Mr Tamil Nadu contest for his
perfect physique, he bags plum modelling assignments. Lo
and behold, Lingesan gets a chance to model with Diya.
How does he land this windfall?
Well, the ruling male supermodel John (Upen Patel) is a
chauvinistic pig. When Diya refuses to sleep with him, he
threatens to blacklist her. But Diya outsmarts him - she
befriends the local bodybuilder, rechristens him Lee and
takes him to China on a commercial shoot. Further, she
feigns love for him and turns the otherwise shy guy into a
charismatic screen icon.
In his journey to fame and money, Lee makes more than a
few enemies. An irate bodybuilder at his local gym, John -
the model whose position he usurped, an egotistic
advertising guru whom he offended with his principles, a
gay makeup artiste whose advances he spurned - all of
them want Lingesan dead.
This scheming quartet, along with a fifth guy (whose identity
is suspense), takes revenge on Lee. They turn him into an
unrecognizable ugly being (bearing an uncanny
resemblance to Ephialtes from the Hollywood movie 300) in
the hope that his life becomes a living hell. But, don't
despair just yet; our hero also schemes to get back at those
who stole his love and his looks.
Suspend your disbelief and get into this fairy tale that is told
by Shankar (the maker of magnum opuses like Indian,
Sivaji-The Boss and Enthiran) on a grandiose canvas. Shot
mesmerisingly by PC Sreeram on virgin locales in China and
India, with world class CG work, this spectacle works
because at the core, it's a romantic-thriller told
simplistically.
While the waif-like Amy looks mesmerising, Vikram bowls
you over with a heart-wrenching performance whether he is
handsome or disfigured. Santhanam provides the perfect
comic relief. The first fight in a local gymnasium and the
BMX bike fight on Chinese rooftops are an adrenaline fix.
This is pure escapist fare but will resonate with those who
read fairy tales at bedtime.

----------


## ITV

Sify

I is infinite love, I is intolerable pain, I is intelligent revenge, I is ugly truth and above all I is a result of impeccable dedication of Chiyaan Vikram. If there is one good reason to watch I then it is for Vikram. He is charming and charismatic. His, sheer hard work, screen presence and terrific acting is incomparable. Here’s a movie star who actually looks like he could pull off those action scenes for real.

The plot of I is wafer-thin. A top shot model Diya (Amy Jackson) falls in love with Mr Tamil Nadu Lingesan (Vikram), and together they become the most wanted model pair in the country. When Lingesan rejects an advertisement of a wealthy businessman (Ramkumar), who gave him the big break into ad world, he plans revenge against him. Now, he is joined by a greedy model (Upen Patel), lusty doctor (Suresh Gopi) and a transgender stylist who are out to cause massive damage to Lingesan’s life which is worse than death. The rest of the story tells us how Lingesan takes revenge against these powerful people in the society.

To be honest, I is definitely not the best of Shankar and he has to take the blame for poor writing. His story is predictable and there are no twists or scenes which keeps you engaged. Barring few eye-popping stunt scenes, a slew of beautiful unseen locations, breathtaking camera by PC Sreeram and few hummable songs by AR Rahman, I is very ordinary!

We are all used to Shankar movies with witty, hard-hitting dialogues but this one is not up to the mark. It won’t be an exaggeration to say that late Sujatha is badly missed. The only laughs in this film – few and far between – are provided by Santhanam.

With so much going on, it’s no surprise that the film feels inordinately long, as it unfolds leisurely at 3 hours and 9 minutes! Villains in all Shankar movies are cold-blooded, intelligent and definitely not stereotypes but in I all we see are a bunch of loud, over-the-top clichéd caricatures (Ram Kumar, Upen Patel, Suresh Gopi and two new faces). Vikram sinks his teeth into the role of Lingesan. He has lived the role of a body builder turned flamboyant model to a deformed hunch-back. The biggest surprise packet in the film is Amy Jackson who is perfect eye candy.

Overall, I is definitely not the best of Shankar, but still it is a one-time watch.

Verdict: Average

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Onnum Orkkan Illa ; Ith Thanne Dubbed Movie Huge Amount Aan


Nee kando....... :Rolleyes:

----------


## akshaycool

Song picturisationil etavum expect cheythath Pookkale aayirunnu..ennal etavum dissapoint ayathum athanu..colour okke kurach over aaya pole thonni..same songile scenes teaseril kanichappo kidialan aayirunnu..but trailer and song promo il colour kootti over aakki..vallatha artificiality..padathil real version aayirikkumennu karuthi..dissapointed..
Ennodu Nee Irunthal and Mersalayitten kidu..Aila um super..Ladio kuzhappilla..

----------


## GangsteR

> Njan kaalumaariyathalla ..Shankar magic pokunnu ....katta fan aaya tinju padam kanditundel ente same opinion pullikku kaanum ...


..............

----------


## kandahassan

> raahtreeyattil nalla bhaavi undu


Shaji kailas pandu kidukkiyitund but ippozhathe situation entha ????

Njan Shankar ine kuttam paranjathalla ..sathyam...ee vaakkukal kurichitto bahubali kidukkiyal ss r number 1 aakum ...

----------


## kandahassan

> 


Shankar polum thripthanalla  :Yes:

----------


## Viru

> Njan kaalumaariyathalla ..Shankar magic pokunnu ....katta fan aaya tinju padam kanditundel ente same opinion pullikku kaanum ...


Indian kazhinjal last decadeil majoritikum istapetta shankar padam anniyan mathre kanulu,90sile shankar magic onum prethekshikanda ini

still adutha shankar padathinum ithe hype airikum,shankar the name is a brand :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Shaji kailas pandu kidukkiyitund but ippozhathe situation entha ????
> 
> Njan Shankar ine kuttam paranjathalla ..sathyam...ee vaakkukal kurichitto bahubali kidukkiyal ss r number 1 aakum ...


Hirani thanne No1...oru perfect story teller com director enna nilaku....Pinne SSR.....Pinne Shankar....But Shankar films aanu Grand ipozhum...Athu vere kaaryam...!

----------


## GangsteR

> Shaji kailas pandu kidukkiyitund but ippozhathe situation entha ????
> 
> Njan Shankar ine kuttam paranjathalla ..sathyam...ee vaakkukal kurichitto bahubali kidukkiyal ss r number 1 aakum ...


innalae vannavanae shankarumayi comparallae..plz

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## san

> Hirani thanne No1...oru perfect story teller com director enna nilaku....Pinne SSR.....Pinne Shankar....But Shankar films aanu Grand ipozhum...Athu vere kaaryam...!


hirani and shankar ore formula aanu..don't experiment too much..

SSR experiments... shankar-ne pole gimmics-umilla, big star-ne aavashyavumilla.

hirani as a writer excels...

for me in direction, SSR is the best..

----------


## jeeva

> Hirani thanne No1...oru perfect story teller com director enna nilaku....Pinne SSR.....Pinne Shankar....But Shankar films aanu Grand ipozhum...Athu vere kaaryam...!


ethil ghan yochikkunnu....hirani....top :Giveup: he is my friend

----------


## Viru

> Hirani thanne No1...oru perfect story teller com director enna nilaku....Pinne SSR.....Pinne Shankar....But Shankar films aanu Grand ipozhum...Athu vere kaaryam...!


Hirani ore pavam manushan valya budgeto technicians onum venda angerk,pulli verum story tellingile brilliance konda nilkune

shankarum,SSR um vere range aane

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Hirani thanne No1...oru perfect story teller com director enna nilaku....Pinne SSR.....Pinne Shankar....But Shankar films aanu Grand ipozhum...Athu vere kaaryam...!


 :Chairhit: 

shanker range il oraalum ithu vare vannittilla.. pinne enthonnu comparison

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Indian kazhinjal last decadeil majoritikum istapetta shankar padam anniyan mathre kanulu,90sile shankar magic onum prethekshikanda ini
> 
> still adutha shankar padathinum ithe hype airikum,shankar the name is a brand


Ipozhathe avasthayil polum Shankar Filmsil cash muthalavan ullathund oru normal viewernu...! :Giveup: 

Kochu kutikalodu paranju kodukunna bedtime stories poleyanu Indian,Kadhalan,Muthalvan,Gentlemen ozhichulla shankar films....Iyum athupole thanne...!Kind of a fairytale...! :Giveup:  Aa nilaku kandal ellaam kollaam....!

----------


## kandahassan

> Hirani thanne No1...oru perfect story teller com director enna nilaku....Pinne SSR.....Pinne Shankar....But Shankar films aanu Grand ipozhum...Athu vere kaaryam...!


Andrayilum karnatakayilum katta mixed wom aanu ...avde ninnu padam cost recover cheyyan ottum chance Illa ..ingane oru sahacharyathil  athu Shankar enna brand inte imagine baadhikille ?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Hirani thanne No1...oru perfect story teller com director enna nilaku....Pinne SSR.....Pinne Shankar....But Shankar films aanu Grand ipozhum...Athu vere kaaryam...!


 :Chairhit: 

shanker range il oraalum ithu vare vannittilla.. pinne enthonnu comparison

----------


## Sal kk

@yathra paranjath pole shankaril ninnu pratheekshicha athrayum kittiyillenkilum.....vikrathil ninnum athukkum mele kitti :Clap:

----------


## kidureports

> Hirani thanne No1...oru perfect story teller com director enna nilaku....Pinne SSR.....Pinne Shankar....But Shankar films aanu Grand ipozhum...Athu vere kaaryam...!


Agree with you 100%, Shankar needs to focus on story telling/screenplay somehwere the grandness took over :Ahupinne:

----------


## ParamasivaM

Kerala,Tn,andra,outside india 1st day any estimates yet?

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram's I Movie Review =NDTV
I Movie Review">
Shankar, who wears his commercial tag like a medallion,
has an addiction for making big commercial films. While
he's been quite successful at it all these years, it has slowly
started to have an adverse effect on his films to the extent
that even the presence of a bankable star, say Vikram,
doesn't add much value to the output.
In his much anticipated film I, Shankar proves that only he can
take a wafer thin story and turn it into something outlandishly
beautiful yet complex, leaving you with an afterthought - "Why
can't he ever make smaller films for a change?"
Mostly known for making message-oriented films in which the
hero singlehandedly takes on the system, Shankar attempts to
tell a romantic tale in his latest offering, said to be made at a
budget of over Rs 100 crore.
Vikram plays a bodybuilder, Lingesan, who idolises Arnold
Schwarzenegger and supermodel Diya, played by Amy Jackson.
If the posters of Arnold decorate the walls of his lower middle
class home and his gym (which is named after Arnold), there's
a box full of women's products endorsed by Diya in his
bedroom.
In a funny scene, when he's caught red-handed by his friend
and asked what he is going to do with all the products (holding
a pack of sanitary napkin), Lingesan nonchalantly says he will
use it as a pillow.
In these refreshing initial moments, Shankar helps us
understand that Lingesan has extreme liking for Diya but
doesn't love her yet because of their social and cultural divide.
There's a wonderful scene where Lingesan's mother asks his
friend what's wrong if her son is fond of a model he sees on
television, newspapers and hoardings?
In any other film, he would've stalked her to the point she
eventually gives in. Here, Shankar doesn't tread that path and
that's a big relief. Then, the story takes a detour when
Lingesan turns overnight into model Lee, soon becoming a
sensation in the glamorous world of advertising and earning the
wrath of a few. It is from here that Shankar's I ends up
becoming a big budget mess and an old-fashioned revenge
drama.
Shankar likes to take his audiences to vast, unknown locations
even if it's not required. This time he travels to China, shoots
in some picturesque locations and makes Vikram feature in a
well choreographed action sequence. It's here that he makes
Vikram and Amy fall in love.
He feels the need to create a love triangle and introduces a gay
makeup artist, played by Ojas Rajani, who lusts after Vikram.
It's a shame that Shankar resorts to playing with the
sensibilities of a gay character, openly mocking at the sexual
orientation.
Vikram may have worked tirelessly gaining and losing weight
for his role, but that doesn't make the film any less
disappointing. In both the roles, as a body builder and a
hunchbacked man, he makes one take notice of his potential
and how far he can go for cinema.
Amy Jackson chips in with a surprisingly decent performance
and has worked hard on her lip sync, at least in some crucial
scenes. Upen Patel, Suresh Gopi and Ramkumar come across
as misfits in their respective roles. There are far more good
looking local actors who could've played Upen's part
convincingly.
Given the lavish budget, I is visually grandiose and that's not a
surprise. But the visuals don't make up for the weak script.
Even AR Rahman's music doesn't make much of a difference
but for remaining mostly soothing and melodic. Returning after
a gap of three years, Shankar should've gauged the pulse of
the audiences who now prefer short stories over a three-hour
film.
All that's big may not necessarily be great. Hope Shankar
realises that much better films can be made on a smaller
canvas and much lower budget.

----------


## akshaycool

Shankar is better than SSR anyday,in my opinion..SSR Magadheera nd Eega allathe vere athrak bayangaram ennu parayavunna padangalum cheythitilla..Chathrapathi,Maryadaramana,Yamadonga okke usual masala alle..
Shankar nte movies eduth compare cheythal avayonnum onnumalla..Gentleman,Indian,Muthalvan,Boys,Anniyan  ,Enthiran..ithrem mathi to place Shankar way ahead of Rajamouli..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> shanker range il oraalum ithu vare vannittilla.. pinne enthonnu comparison


Oh pinne.......Pinne ivarok mookipodi mookilum itu irikunnavar aayirikum....! :Kettoda:

----------


## Viru

> *Ipozhathe avasthayil polum Shankar Filmsil cash muthalavan ullathund oru normal viewernu...!*
> 
> Kochu kutikalodu paranju kodukunna bedtime stories poleyanu Indian,Kadhalan,Muthalvan,Gentlemen ozhichulla shankar films....Iyum athupole thanne...!Kind of a fairytale...! Aa nilaku kandal ellaam kollaam....!


ithaane sathyam

----------


## GangsteR

> shanker range il oraalum ithu vare vannittilla.. pinne enthonnu comparison


 :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## kandahassan

> shanker range il oraalum ithu vare vannittilla.. pinne enthonnu comparison


Than padam kando ????

Yadhartha Shankar fansinu padam satisfaction kodukilla ....athu sure aanu ...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ParamasivaM

> Shankar is better than SSR anyday,in my opinion..SSR Magadheera nd Eega allathe vere athrak bayangaram ennu parayavunna padangalum cheythitilla..Chathrapathi,Maryadaramana,Yamadonga okke usual masala alle..
> Shankar nte movies eduth compare cheythal avayonnum onnumalla..Gentleman,Indian,Muthalvan,Boys,Anniyan  ,Enthiran..ithrem mathi to place Shankar way ahead of Rajamouli..


Rajamouli pakshe valarnnu varunna oralanu..Ega pole oru padam cheythu bb akkanum venam kazhivu.. Eacha mass...!!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

> Shankar is better than SSR anyday,in my opinion..SSR Magadheera nd Eega allathe vere athrak bayangaram ennu parayavunna padangalum cheythitilla..Chathrapathi,Maryadaramana,Yamadonga okke usual masala alle..
> Shankar nte movies eduth compare cheythal avayonnum onnumalla..Gentleman,Indian,Muthalvan,Boys,Anniyan  ,Enthiran..ithrem mathi to place Shankar way ahead of Rajamouli..


Magadheera,Eega,Maryadaramanna....Ithu 3um thanne mathiyallo potential manasilakan......Aduthathu Bahubali....!

Hiraniyude kaaryam pinne parayendathillallo.....!Class Films Mass aakunnu anger...! :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Rajamouli pakshe valarnnu varunna oralanu..Ega pole oru padam cheythu bb akkanum venam kazhivu.. Eacha mass...!!


Angerudae Eecha matramae ebiku ishtaayitullu..Magadheera oke over rated aayitta thoniyittullathu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## san

> Shankar is better than SSR anyday,in my opinion..SSR Magadheera nd Eega allathe vere athrak bayangaram ennu parayavunna padangalum cheythitilla..Chathrapathi,Maryadaramana,Yamadonga okke usual masala alle..
> Shankar nte movies eduth compare cheythal avayonnum onnumalla..Gentleman,Indian,Muthalvan,Boys,Anniyan  ,Enthiran..ithrem mathi to place Shankar way ahead of Rajamouli..


pakshe ellaam different alle..ore director aanu vikramarkudu, eega, maryada ramanna, magadheera okke cheythathennu thonnumo..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> hirani and shankar ore formula aanu..don't experiment too much..
> 
> SSR experiments... shankar-ne pole gimmics-umilla, big star-ne aavashyavumilla.
> 
> hirani as a writer excels...
> 
> for me in direction, SSR is the best..


Hirani as a writer meleyum as a director thaazheyum aakunnathinod yojikan vayya....!Luk at his films man.....Oru saadha writerk athupole kidu aayonnum edukan kazhiyilla....!

SSR and Shankar Grand FairyTalesnte aalkaar aanu....SSRinu big stars vendi varaarilla.....Shankar Big Starsne vachu FairyTale type stories iraki swapnam kaanunna pratheethi ulavakunna tharathil film eduthu vakum.....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Angerudae Eecha matramae ebiku ishtaayitullu..Magadheera oke over rated aayitta thoniyittullathu


Oderaa....Avante overrated...! :pukel:

----------


## jeeva

> Than padam kando ????
> 
> Yadhartha Shankar fansinu padam satisfaction kodukilla ....athu sure aanu ...


athe mass prathkshichu pokunna climaxill konan vare parannu action chayyanam ennu vichrikunna shaker mass fasinu ok....even andra and rural ethu kurachu negative aythil ottum surprise alla as a director shanker did good job..in AI belivable ayanu ellam parghirikunnathu thanne lesam mass kayatiyal polum....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Vikram's I Movie Review =NDTV
> I Movie Review">
> Shankar, who wears his commercial tag like a medallion,
> has an addiction for making big commercial films. While
> he's been quite successful at it all these years, it has slowly
> started to have an adverse effect on his films to the extent
> that even the presence of a bankable star, say Vikram,
> doesn't add much value to the output.
> In his much anticipated film I, Shankar proves that only he can
> ...


Ithentho virodham vachezhuthiya poleyund.....

----------


## dipu10

> pakshe ellaam different alle..ore director aanu vikramarkudu, eega, maryada ramanna, magadheera okke cheythathennu thonnumo..


angne enkil VKP kazhinjitte aarum ollluu..
ithreyere diff genresil padam cheythittulla oru dir vere undo enu enikk arinjoodaa..

punaradivasam.. beautiful.. mulavalliyum thenmavum.. silence.. tvm lodge.. police.. poppins.. positive.. gulumal.. 

endaaa varriety ale :suraj:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athe mass prathkshichu pokunna climaxill konan vare parannu action chayyanam ennu vichrikunna shaker mass fasinu ok....even andra and rural ethu kurachu negative aythil ottum surprise alla as a director shanker did good job..in AI belivable ayanu ellam parghirikunnathu thanne lesam mass kayatiyal polum....


Illogicality illennalla...But porukaam in the case of I as its a FairyTale kind of a story....!

----------


## san

> Hirani as a writer meleyum as a director thaazheyum aakunnathinod yojikan vayya....!Luk at his films man.....Oru saadha writerk athupole kidu aayonnum edukan kazhiyilla....!
> 
> SSR and Shankar Grand FairyTalesnte aalkaar aanu....SSRinu big stars vendi varaarilla.....Shankar Big Starsne vachu FairyTale type stories iraki swapnam kaanunna pratheethi ulavakunna tharathil film eduthu vakum.....!


munna bhai  and pk.. concepts are very different..pakshe padam eduthappol ore pattern aayille.. oraal innocent aaya chila chodyangal chodikkunnu, athu vare ellaarum accept cheytha system-nte flows athu thurannu kaattunnu.. last ulla god man aayulla interview and munnabhai's session with principal where he has to prove, randidathum friend-nte death and his feelings at that time.. even in ending i felt anushka's library scene very similar to that "body"'s story telling in munna bhai..

----------


## akshaycool

> Rajamouli pakshe valarnnu varunna oralanu..Ega pole oru padam cheythu bb akkanum venam kazhivu.. Eacha mass...!!


SS Rajamouli kidilan aanu..highly talented..ennnu vech Shankarinekaal better ennu parayan mathram onnum valarannittilla,imo..Shankar well established director aanu..oru Brand aanu..aa levelil ethanamenkil SSR kurachoode time edukkum..

----------


## ParamasivaM

> pakshe ellaam different alle..ore director aanu vikramarkudu, eega, maryada ramanna, magadheera okke cheythathennu thonnumo..


Athanu SSR
Next baahubali...Epic aakum padam...I'm sure,will set new benchmarks not only in telugu movie industry, but all over the world.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Than padam kando ????
> 
> Yadhartha Shankar fansinu padam satisfaction kodukilla ....athu sure aanu ...


appol lingaa pottiya sthithik karthi aanu no:1 ennu koodi para

----------


## Jo Johnson

> angne enkil VKP kazhinjitte aarum ollluu..
> ithreyere diff genresil padam cheythittulla oru dir vere undo enu enikk arinjoodaa..
> 
> punaradivasam.. beautiful.. mulavalliyum thenmavum.. silence.. tvm lodge.. police.. poppins.. positive.. gulumal.. 
> 
> endaaa varriety ale :suraj:


Chumma variety cheythu potichitu kaaryamilla....Hit aakanam....!Aa tharathill Malayalathil valarnnu varunna oru tharam aanu Jeethu Joseph...! :Giveup: 

Comedy entertainer,Feel Gud Family Entertainer,Thriller,Family Thriller dhe ipol Fantasy...!Ini Actionum oru sentiyum koodi aayal poorthi aayi...! :Ok:

----------


## Mayavi 369

Apsara ~

----------


## Jo Johnson

> munna bhai  and pk.. concepts are very different..pakshe padam eduthappol ore pattern aayille.. oraal innocent aaya chila chodyangal chodikkunnu, athu vare ellaarum accept cheytha system-nte flows athu thurannu kaattunnu.. last ulla god man aayulla interview and munnabhai's session with principal where he has to prove, randidathum friend-nte death and his feelings at that time.. even in ending i felt anushka's library scene very similar to that "body"'s story telling in munna bhai..


Angane ok chinthikan poyaal Kathalan,Endhiran,I,Boys and Jeans ozhichu ella Shankar filmsum same concept aanennu parayamallo.... :Laughing:

----------


## akshaycool

> pakshe ellaam different alle..ore director aanu vikramarkudu, eega, maryada ramanna, magadheera okke cheythathennu thonnumo..


aanu..and Vikramarkudu,Maryadaramanna oke vere aarekondum eluppathil cheyyan patunnathe ullu..but Shankar nte case eduthal angerde 90% padangalum angerkkallathe vere aarkkum edukkaan patathavayanu..That makes him different from others..and that is why he is considered as the best director in the country in terms of commercial aspects

----------


## san

> angne enkil VKP kazhinjitte aarum ollluu..
> ithreyere diff genresil padam cheythittulla oru dir vere undo enu enikk arinjoodaa..
> 
> punaradivasam.. beautiful.. mulavalliyum thenmavum.. silence.. tvm lodge.. police.. poppins.. positive.. gulumal.. 
> 
> endaaa varriety ale :suraj:


ennaa pinne shankarinekkaal grand films edutha vinayanum undu  :Phhhh:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> SS Rajamouli kidilan aanu..highly talented..ennnu vech Shankarinekaal better ennu parayan mathram onnum valarannittilla,imo..Shankar well established director aanu..oru Brand aanu..aa levelil ethanamenkil SSR kurachoode time edukkum..


Shankar nu mukalil vekkarayittilla..but both are equally talented.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Magadheera,Eega,Maryadaramanna....Ithu 3um thanne mathiyallo potential manasilakan......Aduthathu Bahubali....!
> 
> Hiraniyude kaaryam pinne parayendathillallo.....!Class Films Mass aakunnu anger...!


pakshe ivarokke sadharana kaanuna padangal thanne aanu eduthu vekkunnath.. shanker creativity vaari vithari aanu padamedukkunnath.. athokke paranju manasilaakki tharaan budhimuttund.. 
ippozhum gentleman muthalulla padangal kaanumbozhum oronnu puthiyathaayi kaanumbol ambadaa bhayangaraa.. ennu paranju povum..

1000 janmam janichal rajamouli cheyyaan pokunilla athonnum..

hiraani bollywood ile ippozhathe no:1 athil doubt illa.. pakshe rajamouli avide aayirunel boxoffice il rajamouli >>>>> hiraani aayirunaane.. shanker nte karyam parayenda karyamilla

hiraniyum rajamouliyum onnum pazhaya priyante 7 ayalath nilkkilla.. ath vere karyam

----------


## Jo Johnson

I Karnatakayilum APyilum veezhumo...?Wot abt TN...? :Rolling Eyes: 

Keralathil pidichal kitilla ennurapaayi... :Giveup:  Suresh annan....! :Yeye:

----------


## san

> Angane ok chinthikan poyaal Kathalan,Endhiran,I,Boys and Jeans ozhichu ella Shankar filmsum same concept aanennu parayamallo....


parayaan enthirikkunnu.. aanu..concept maathram alla executionulum similarity undu.. "I" enna film announce cheythappol thanne arinjoode athil enthokke kaanumennu.. regardless of the story..
but shankar's success is by making that execution better than any one else..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> pakshe ivarokke sadharana kaanuna padangal thanne aanu eduthu vekkunnath.. shanker creativity vaari vithari aanu padamedukkunnath.. athokke paranju manasilaakki tharaan budhimuttund.. 
> ippozhum gentleman muthalulla padangal kaanumbozhum oronnu puthiyathaayi kaanumbol ambadaa bhayangaraa.. ennu paranju povum..
> 
> 1000 janmam janichal rajamouli cheyyaan pokunilla athonnum..
> 
> hiraani bollywood ile ippozhathe no:1 athil doubt illa.. pakshe rajamouli avide aayirunel boxoffice il rajamouli >>>>> hiraani aayirunaane.. shanker nte karyam parayenda karyamilla
> 
> hiraniyum rajamouliyum onnum pazhaya priyante 7 ayalath nilkkilla.. ath vere karyam


Priyan Master Craftsman allaayirunno......Malayalam poleyoru small Industryk Priyan Films Grand aayirunnu....! :Giveup:

----------


## ITV

> I Karnatakayilum APyilum veezhumo...?Wot abt TN...?
> 
> Keralathil pidichal kitilla ennurapaayi... Suresh annan....!


Sunday vare valiya parikkundaavilla

Tamilnaattil opinion moshamaanu, at max avg aanu

Aambala & Darling naale release undu, athint opinion veche baakki parayaan pattoo

Next week Kaakki Sattaiyum undallo

Keralathilum till Sunday valya prashnamilla

----------


## Jo Johnson

> parayaan enthirikkunnu.. aanu..concept maathram alla executionulum similarity undu.. "I" enna film announce cheythappol thanne arinjoode athil enthokke kaanumennu.. regardless of the story..
> but shankar's success is to make that execution better than any one else..


Athe...Aanu.....But films different alle....Entertaining alle....Same in the case of Hirani....!Pinne Visual creativityude kaaryathil Shankar packageinte opamilla aarum....! :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> aanu..and Vikramarkudu,Maryadaramanna oke vere aarekondum eluppathil cheyyan patunnathe ullu..but Shankar nte case eduthal angerde 90% padangalum angerkkallathe vere aarkkum edukkaan patathavayanu..That makes him different from others..and that is why he is considered as the best director in the country in terms of commercial aspects


athraye ulloo.. 
ivar cheyyunna range il ivare pole consist allenkilum mattullavrum cheyyunund..
shanker padam edukkanamenkil pakshe shanker thanne venam

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Sunday vare valiya parikkundaavilla
> 
> Tamilnaattil opinion moshamaanu, at max avg aanu
> 
> Aambala & Darling naale release undu, athint opinion veche baakki parayaan pattoo
> 
> Next week Kaakki Sattaiyum undallo
> 
> Keralathilum till Sunday valya prashnamilla


Oh....Desp scene aanallo..... :Moodoff:

----------


## san

enthaayaalum ingane oro director ullathu aa industry-kku van boost aanu..

my last 4 tamil movies in theatre was muthalvan, anniyan, sivaji, enthiran .. all sankar movies

only telugu movie watched in theatre is eega..

----------


## san

> Athe...Aanu.....But films different alle....Entertaining alle....Same in the case of Hirani....!Pinne Visual creativityude kaaryathil Shankar packageinte opamilla aarum....!


moonnaalum kidu thanne..oru comparison parayumpol opinion different aakumenne ullu...

----------


## Viru

> Sunday vare valiya parikkundaavilla
> 
> Tamilnaattil opinion moshamaanu, at max avg aanu
> 
> Aambala & Darling naale release undu, athint opinion veche baakki parayaan pattoo
> 
> Next week Kaakki Sattaiyum undallo
> 
> Keralathilum till Sunday valya prashnamilla


Ithil aambala pottum kaakki sattai koluthan chance und

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athraye ulloo.. 
> ivar cheyyunna range il ivare pole consist allenkilum mattullavrum cheyyunund..
> shanker padam edukkanamenkil pakshe shanker thanne venam


Athe Shanker padam edukan shanker venam....But Anniyanu shesham oru Shanker padavum poornamayi mansu nirachitilla......Grandness koodiyitum....!Kure Plus parayanundakum makingil...Athupole thanne minusum....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> enthaayaalum ingane oro director ullathu aa industry-kku van boost aanu..
> 
> my last 4 tamil movies in theatre was muthalvan, anniyan, sivaji, enthiran .. all sankar movies
> 
> only telugu movie watched in theatre is eega..


Yes....Namukum venam ingane super padangal grand aayi edukunna oru director....!Malayalathinu swapnam polum kaanan patatha budgetil pidichu ww hit aakunna director...! :Ok:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

enthayalum BOX OFFICE il SHANKER IMPACT kandu thripthi aayallo ellavarkkum

shanker kurach years aayi padangal cheyyunnillaayirunu enkil.. 

keralathil chinnathambi , roja , basha >>> kadhalan ennokke aayirunaane theories..
gentleman 1.5cr keralathil ninnu eduthu ennu paranjaal.. anniyan 6cr+ ennu paranjaal...thallunnathinu oru limit vende ennokke paranju enne kolloo kure kaanumaayirunu

endhiran vannappol muzhuvan credit um rajnikku chaarthi koduthu.. 

ini aarum onnum parayaruth.. opening kandu bodhyappettallo

----------


## National Star

ivide chilaru paranju paranju padam veenenu vare aaki theerthallo  :Ennekollu:  chennai pvrinte munnil ninnum cameraman venuvinodoppam njaan enna mattilulla reportingokke aanallo.. enthelaam kaananam...  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ivide chilaru paranju paranju padam veenenu vare aaki theerthallo  chennai pvrinte munnil ninnum cameraman venuvinodoppam njaan enna mattilulla reportingokke aanallo.. enthelaam kaananam...


Paranjapole ITV Vijay fan aanallo... :Laughing:

----------


## National Star

> Paranjapole ITV Vijay fan aanallo...


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  lingakk  munpil nikkunna oru padathinte record thakaraathe nokkendathu oru aavashyakatha aanallo..

----------


## san

> ivide chilaru paranju paranju padam veenenu vare aaki theerthallo  chennai pvrinte munnil ninnum cameraman venuvinodoppam njaan enna mattilulla reportingokke aanallo.. enthelaam kaananam...


extra oridnary in opinion & collection in kerala..
mattullidathu collection kidilam, pakshe opinion mixed.. 

enthiran irangiyappol FK-yil vallaatha mixed reviews aayirunnu.. but became huge even in kerala.. 

So cant say opinion and collection will be related or not..

----------


## kidureports

> I Karnatakayilum APyilum veezhumo...?Wot abt TN...?
> 
> Keralathil pidichal kitilla ennurapaayi... Suresh annan....!


Macha: Are you saying it is not holding well in Kerala???

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Macha: Are you saying it is not holding well in Kerala???


Keralathil ellathukum mele holding ennaanu paranjathu... :Giveup: 

general talk is gud in kerala...! :Rolleyes:

----------


## san

> lingakk  munpil nikkunna oru padathinte record thakaraathe nokkendathu oru aavashyakatha aanallo..


lingaa-kku mukalil ethaa..kathi aanel its below

as per ABO, lingaa 4th highest south indian film

http://andhraboxoffice.com/info.aspx...1&cid=6&fid=26

----------


## ITV

> lingakk  munpil nikkunna oru padathinte record thakaraathe nokkendathu oru aavashyakatha aanallo..


Nalla kandupiditham
Sunday vare nalla booking undu Pongal season advantageum
Monday muthal Chennaiyil padam veenirikkum
Records okke oro kaalathum ororuthar ittolum, athu kalakramena break cheyyappedukayum cheyyum, so ithinide Vijaye kondu vannu annan thalkaalam urulenda

----------


## kidureports

> Keralathil ellathukum mele holding ennaanu paranjathu...
> 
> general talk is gud in kerala...!


Thanks Macha...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Yes....Namukum venam ingane super padangal grand aayi edukunna oru director....!Malayalathinu swapnam polum kaanan patatha budgetil pidichu ww hit aakunna director...!


jijo cheythu kaanichallo..  :Ahupinne: 
priyan um kazhiyumayirunu... cheythilla

----------


## san

> jijo cheythu kaanichallo.. 
> priyan um kazhiyumayirunu... cheythilla


randu praavashyam try cheythille?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Nalla kandupiditham
> Sunday vare nalla booking undu Pongal season advantageum
> Monday muthal Chennaiyil padam veenirikkum
> Records okke oro kaalathum ororuthar ittolum, athu kalakramena break cheyyappedukayum cheyyum, so ithinide Vijaye kondu vannu annan thalkaalam urulenda


Ente ITV Ningal Onnum Parayalle Plz 

Ivide Shankar & Vikraminod Ulla Snehathekal VJ Enna Actorod Ulla Hatred Theerkan Ningalayait Avasaram Undakkaruth Plz

----------


## Mayavi 369

Changanassery 2nd Shw ~

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Sunday vare valiya parikkundaavilla
> 
> Tamilnaattil opinion moshamaanu, at max avg aanu
> 
> Aambala & Darling naale release undu, athint opinion veche baakki parayaan pattoo
> 
> Next week Kaakki Sattaiyum undallo
> 
> Keralathilum till Sunday valya prashnamilla


Kakkisattai Next Week Undo ????

----------


## National Star

> Nalla kandupiditham
> Sunday vare nalla booking undu Pongal season advantageum
> Monday muthal Chennaiyil padam veenirikkum
> Records okke oro kaalathum ororuthar ittolum, athu kalakramena break cheyyappedukayum cheyyum, so ithinide Vijaye kondu vannu annan thalkaalam urulenda


shoo enthaale.. 180 cr angane vellathilaavan pokunu.. Monday muthal appo chennaiyl  HO adikumalle... paavam  chennai distributors.....

----------


## ITV

> Ente ITV Ningal Onnum Parayalle Plz 
> 
> Ivide Shankar & Vikraminod Ulla Snehathekal VJ Enna Actorod Ulla Hatred Theerkan Ningalayait Avasaram Undakkaruth Plz


Oru karyam karyamaayittu parayumbol athinide annane choriyaan vannaal...

Chennai city pottu, southern Tamilnadu opinion ivaronnu anveshichaal karyam manassilaakum paranjathinte meaning

----------


## ITV

> shoo enthaale.. 180 cr angane vellathilaavan pokunu.. Monday muthal appo chennaiyl  HO adikumalle... paavam  chennai distributors.....


Chorinjo, pakshe athinum oru reethyundu, allaathe ithu pole kanakuna varthamanam adikkaruthu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Oru karyam karyamaayittu parayumbol athinide annane choriyaan vannaal...
> 
> Chennai city pottu, southern Tamilnadu opinion ivaronnu anveshichaal karyam manassilaakum paranjathinte meaning


Ningal Mindaruth  :Order:

----------


## National Star

> Chorinjo, pakshe athinum oru reethyundu, allaathe ithu pole kanakuna varthamanam adikkaruthu


opening  :Laughing:

----------


## KulFy

> Nalla kandupiditham
> Sunday vare nalla booking undu Pongal season advantageum
> Monday muthal Chennaiyil padam veenirikkum
> Records okke oro kaalathum ororuthar ittolum, athu kalakramena break cheyyappedukayum cheyyum, so ithinide Vijaye kondu vannu annan thalkaalam urulenda


veezhum veezhum meppottu nokki irunno.... :Laughing: 
pinne oru kaaryam parayunnathu kondu deshyam onnum thonnaruthu....veezhathe oru padathe futureil veezhum ennu parayunnathokke mosham alle...atleast consider the 3 year hardwork vikram did for this movie...komalitharam kaanichu hit undaakkunnathu pole eluppamulla karyam alla hardwork cheythu oru padathe vijayippikkunnathu....so atleast give respect to that legend....pinne kaalante time machine control cheyyunnathu ITV onnum allallo  :Laughing:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> randu praavashyam try cheythille?


kalapaniyum ? pinne ?

kalapani kidukki.. times of india okke article undayirunu.. grand padam.. ennokke.. visuals okke gambeeram oppam nalla content um ennokke.. enthayalum tamil , telugu and hindi kuttichathanu shesham athrayum sradhikkappetta vere malayalam dubb padam undavilla

----------


## KulFy

> Oru karyam karyamaayittu parayumbol athinide annane choriyaan vannaal...
> 
> Chennai city pottu, southern Tamilnadu opinion ivaronnu anveshichaal karyam manassilaakum paranjathinte meaning


chennai eathu theateril ninna padam kandathu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> kalapaniyum ? pinne ?
> 
> kalapani kidukki.. times of india okke article undayirunu.. grand padam.. ennokke.. visuals okke gambeeram oppam nalla content um ennokke.. enthayalum tamil , telugu and hindi kuttichathanu shesham athrayum sradhikkappetta vere malayalam dubb padam undavilla


Ningal Padam Kandille , Rvw Kandilla

----------


## san

http://www.ibtimes.co.in/i-first-day...history-620325

2 crore day 1 in bangalore..

----------


## san

> kalapaniyum ? pinne ?
> 
> kalapani kidukki.. times of india okke article undayirunu.. grand padam.. ennokke.. visuals okke gambeeram oppam nalla content um ennokke.. enthayalum tamil , telugu and hindi kuttichathanu shesham athrayum sradhikkappetta vere malayalam dubb padam undavilla


kadathanadan ambadi :Phhhh:

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Kottayathum same response...Last chirikunna vikrathine kaanikumbol kidu claps....!Audiencenu engaging watch aayirunnu ennathinu ithilum kooduthal enthu thelivu venam...?


ethu shw anu kande?njan kandapolum same thane avastha...

----------


## KulFy

> Paranjapole ITV Vijay fan aanallo...


ITV means Ilaya Thalapathy Vijay  :Proof:

----------


## san

> Chorinjo, pakshe athinum oru reethyundu, allaathe ithu pole kanakuna varthamanam adikkaruthu


chennaiyil padam monday veezhum ennu parayunnathaano ee reethi..

----------


## ITV

> veezhum veezhum meppottu nokki irunno....
> pinne oru kaaryam parayunnathu kondu deshyam onnum thonnaruthu....veezhathe oru padathe futureil veezhum ennu parayunnathokke mosham alle...atleast consider the 3 year hardwork vikram did for this movie...komalitharam kaanichu hit undaakkunnathu pole eluppamulla karyam alla hardwork cheythu oru padathe vijayippikkunnathu....so atleast give respect to that legend....pinne kaalante time machine control cheyyunnathu ITV onnum allallo


Anna, padam Tamizhnaattile ippozhathe opinion vechu valya mechamonum undaakkaan pokunnilla

Pinne melparanja pole oru respectum hardworkum end productne affect cheyyunnilla, at the end movie enna final product aanu thaaram

Vikramnte hardworknu kittunna respect aanu below avg ennu parayaathe palarum  avg or watchable for Vikram ennu parayunnathu

Shankarnte worst work ennu vare Chennaiyil talks undu after morning show

Ambattur areayil okke morning show kazhinju desp aayittaanu audience and fans okke poyathu

Coimbatore, Madurai, Tirunelveli, Nagercoil you can check these areas too

Keralathil ithrayum van opinion vannathu Shankar factor + Vikram's hardwork thanne

Chennaiyil ninnum ettavum funny comment njan arinjathu "180 kodi padathikku 100 roopa script thaana??" ennathaanu

----------


## ITV

> chennai eathu theateril ninna padam kandathu


Njan alla kandatha, my old colleagues, from Ambattur morning show

Pinne matinee, first show palarum pala theatres

Kurachu per Coimbatore & Maduraiyil ninnumaanu kandathu, Pongalnu veettil poya teams okke

----------


## KulFy

> Anna, padam Tamizhnaattile ippozhathe opinion vechu valya mechamonum undaakkaan pokunnilla
> 
> Pinne melparanja pole oru respectum hardworkum end productne affect cheyyunnilla, at the end movie enna final product aanu thaaram
> 
> Vikramnte hardworknu kittunna respect aanu below avg ennu parayaathe palarum  avg or watchable for Vikram ennu parayunnathu
> 
> Shankarnte worst work ennu vare Chennaiyil talks undu after morning show
> 
> Ambattur areayil okke morning show kazhinju desp aayittaanu audience and fans okke poyathu
> ...


ithokke nerittu poyi arinjo atho friends aarenkilum paranjatho.....pinne last comment undaakki paranjathaannu manassilaayi.....cousins timeil aaro adicha comment alle....1 kodi roopede song okke undu pakshe 10 paisede script illa  :Laughing:

----------


## KulFy

> Njan alla kandatha, my old colleagues, from Ambattur morning show
> 
> Pinne matinee, first show palarum pala theatres
> 
> Kurachu per Coimbatore & Maduraiyil ninnumaanu kandathu, Pongalnu veettil poya teams okke


Enthiranu okke ithilum koora wom aayirunnu....pedikkanda padam Biggest Hit thanne aavum  :Laughing:  Monday onnum veezhan ponilla...because the directors name is shankar and actor is vikram....vere aarenkilum aayirunnenkil first day thanne veenene

----------


## ITV

> ithokke nerittu poyi arinjo atho friends aarenkilum paranjatho.....pinne last comment undaakki paranjathaannu manassilaayi.....cousins timeil aaro adicha comment alle....1 kodi roopede song okke undu pakshe 10 paisede script illa


My old colleagues, Tamil people aanu, If a Tamil movie is not working well with Tamil Audience in Tamilnadu, how can we say it'll survive in box office??? Aa last comment okke avidathe usual commentadi style aanu, Simbu filmsne kollunna style okke oru padathinu full comedy cheyyaavunna items aanu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ningal Padam Kandille , Rvw Kandilla


tamil films kaanarilla
onnum manasilaavilla  :Ahupinne:

----------


## ITV

> Enthiranu okke ithilum koora wom aayirunnu....pedikkanda padam Biggest Hit thanne aavum  Monday onnum veezhan ponilla...because the directors name is shankar and actor is vikram....vere aarenkilum aayirunnenkil first day thanne veenene


Annan annante viewpoint and expectation parayunnu, njan entethum, Ok alle
Lets see

----------


## Mayavi 369

> tamil films kaanarilla
> onnum manasilaavilla


 :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 

Ini Ivide Shankar Fan Enn Paranju Vannal Undllo  :Kannilkuthu: 

30 Million Viewers Will See I ; Ennit Ninga Kandilla Enno  :Vedi:

----------


## CHAKOCHI

Just saw the movie from vox...mercato mall...dubai

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Annan annante viewpoint and expectation parayunnu, njan entethum, Ok alle
> Lets see


Kulfiye Annan Enno 

Ningade Mon Aakan Ulla Prayame Ullu Avanu

----------


## ITV

> Kulfiye Annan Enno 
> 
> Ningade Mon Aakan Ulla Prayame Ullu Avanu


Njan kochu payyanaanu

----------


## rajaips

> Ithil aambala pottum kaakki sattai koluthan chance und


aambala sundar c direct cheyunathu kondu entertain aayirikum...cliche scenes aanelum angeru athiyavishyam nalla comedies okke cherthu colourful entertainer aakum... aambala , kakki sattai 2 um i yku oru competitione alla....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Njan kochu payyanaanu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> kadathanadan ambadi


ath grand sambavam thanne.. pakshe baakki ellayidathum paali

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ini Ivide Shankar Fan Enn Paranju Vannal Undllo 
> 
> 30 Million Viewers Will See I ; Ennit Ninga Kandilla Enno


njan shanker fan aanennu aaraa paranjath  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## MHP369

> ithokke nerittu poyi arinjo atho friends aarenkilum paranjatho.....pinne last comment undaakki paranjathaannu manassilaayi.....cousins timeil aaro adicha comment alle....1 kodi roopede song okke undu pakshe 10 paisede script illa


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> ithokke nerittu poyi arinjo atho friends aarenkilum paranjatho.....pinne last comment undaakki paranjathaannu manassilaayi.....cousins timeil aaro adicha comment alle.... *1 kodi roopede song okke undu pakshe 10 paisede script illa*


troll page'sil njanum kandayrnnu  :Laughing:

----------


## KRRISH2255

Pandu Ghilli Vannu Kazhinju Anniyan Vanna Athee Effect Aayi Eppol Veendum...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KRRISH2255

Padam Kandu... Enku Ishtapettu... Evde Ok Nalla Opinion Aanu... 
Anniyan Range Illaaa Enna Comment Maatrhame Ullo... 
Innu Evening Shows Vanna Return Vechu Oru 1500 Pernkilum Ella Shows Koode Returns Poii Kaanum...  :Ho: 
Athum 4 Theatrel 17 Shows Undaayttum... Onnonnara Aayi Poii... 
17 Shows Full Aayrunnu Ennu Prathyekam Parayanda Kaaryam Illallooo...
Kairali 5 Sree 3 Sapna 4 Ravikrishna 5.... Ingane Aanu Innu Shows Kalichathu... 
  @Madhavanunni;  @sreeoman;  @Mayavi 369;

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Keralathile ee record opening ethenkilum malayalam cinemaku adutha kalathenganum thakarkan pattumo...

Nanakedu thanne

----------


## MHP369

> Pandu Ghilli Vannu Kazhinju Anniyan Vanna Athee Effect Aayi Eppol Veendum...


ivde ghilli etha

----------


## Viru

> aambala sundar c direct cheyunathu kondu entertain aayirikum...cliche scenes aanelum angeru athiyavishyam nalla comedies okke cherthu colourful entertainer aakum... aambala , kakki sattai 2 um i yku oru competitione alla....


Hmm agerude aramanai nalla odiyatha horror genre ayirunelum athilum comedy thanna eriche 

pakshe ith vishal ayath kond pottum enne ore thonal trailerum orumathiri

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ivde ghilli etha


Kathy..... :Laughing:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ivde ghilli etha


Ghillide Athrem Illelum Kaththi... Chilarude TN Wom Katha Ok Vechu Athu Thanne Aanu Prashnam...  :Laughing:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Padathil santhanam vijay/vijay fans pattiyo entho onnu paranjallo....entammo.....pinne oru minute onnum kelkan patiyila...

----------


## MHP369

> Kathy.....


ath valiya hit aano...enik ariyilla

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ath valiya hit aano...enik ariyilla


VJde Highest Grossersil Orennam... The Other One Being Thuppakki... 
Randum Almost Same Range Aanu Collection... 
I Kidilan Collection Next 4 Days Koode Maintan Cheythal 10 Days Kondu Athine Ok Angu Marikadakkum...

----------


## MHP369

> VJde Highest Grossersil Orennam... The Other One Being Thuppakki... 
> Randum Almost Same Range Aanu Collection... 
> I Kidilan Collection Next 4 Days Koode Maintan Cheythal 10 Days Kondu Athine Ok Angu Marikadakkum...


chummathalla.....

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ivide chilaru paranju paranju padam veenenu vare aaki theerthallo  chennai pvrinte munnil ninnum cameraman venuvinodoppam njaan enna mattilulla reportingokke aanallo.. enthelaam kaananam...


Pulliku tamil nattil ella panchayathilum source/hold oke undu he....nammalku athonnum ariyan patila....so monday padam thenni veezhum.... :Hoennekollu:

----------


## veecee

pratheekshakal ottum thettiyilla...





rush kandappo thanne chilarude kilipoyi  :Ennekollu:

----------


## michael

> Njan kochu payyanaanu



I erangi kazhinnu ippol aanu FKyil kayariyathu....evidae kidilan WOM aayirikkum ennaanu vicharichae but scene verae aanello.....do thaan ee parayunna ella panchayathukalilum eniku tamil friends illenkilum...chennai and coimbatoril ninnu kanda ente 2 frndz okkae sherikkum padam ishtaayi...athil oruthan sunday veendum kaanum padam with his family frm bnglr....evarokkae ente old colleagues aanu ketta,,,,,

----------


## Laleattan

> Njan kochu payyanaanu



wat itv & kulfy ore praayam aanu eanno?

----------


## GangsteR

> Sunday vare valiya parikkundaavilla
> 
> Tamilnaattil opinion moshamaanu, at max avg aanu
> 
> Aambala & Darling naale release undu, athint opinion veche baakki parayaan pattoo
> 
> Next week Kaakki Sattaiyum undallo
> 
> Keralathilum till Sunday valya prashnamilla


enthonnadae ithu  :Laughing:

----------


## ITV

> I erangi kazhinnu ippol aanu FKyil kayariyathu....evidae kidilan WOM aayirikkum ennaanu vicharichae but scene verae aanello.....do thaan ee parayunna ella panchayathukalilum eniku tamil friends illenkilum...chennai and coimbatoril ninnu kanda ente 2 frndz okkae sherikkum padam ishtaayi...athil oruthan sunday veendum kaanum padam with his family frm bnglr....evarokkae ente old colleagues aanu ketta,,,,,


Just wait @michael
Ee Pongal season onnu kazhinjotte
Initialnte karyathil of course its ahead, but mun Shankar films enna levelil ithu box officeil vaazhilla. Usually Shankar movies vannu kazhinjal box office reign aanu sherikkum even after 2-3 weeks, but ithu sheer disappointment aanu viewersnu. Athu varum divasangalil manassilaakum. Ippol Shankarnekkaal ee padathe thaangi nirthunnathu(opinionil) Vikramnte hard work aanu.

----------


## GangsteR

> veezhum veezhum meppottu nokki irunno....
> pinne oru kaaryam parayunnathu kondu deshyam onnum thonnaruthu....veezhathe oru padathe futureil veezhum ennu parayunnathokke mosham alle...atleast consider the 3 year hardwork vikram did for this movie...komalitharam kaanichu hit undaakkunnathu pole eluppamulla karyam alla hardwork cheythu oru padathe vijayippikkunnathu....so atleast give respect to that legend....pinne kaalante time machine control cheyyunnathu ITV onnum allallo


+1111.......

----------


## Manoj

> Anna, padam Tamizhnaattile ippozhathe opinion vechu valya mechamonum undaakkaan pokunnilla
> 
> Pinne melparanja pole oru respectum hardworkum end productne affect cheyyunnilla, at the end movie enna final product aanu thaaram
> 
> Vikramnte hardworknu kittunna respect aanu below avg ennu parayaathe palarum  avg or watchable for Vikram ennu parayunnathu
> 
> Shankarnte worst work ennu vare Chennaiyil talks undu after morning show
> 
> Ambattur areayil okke morning show kazhinju desp aayittaanu audience and fans okke poyathu
> ...


Ente macha oru mayathil okke adichu vidu, TN area motham angu eduthu wholesale report aanallo adichu vidunnathu, vere vella avg nadanmarude padamayirunnel Monday kondu theernnene, pakshe ithu vikram aanu, director Shankar um. EE padam TN le abhinayathinte ABCD ariyatha chundanakkan polum ariyatha shishukalku oru prachodanamanu..Ithokke kandenkilum avanokke oru nalla padam cheyyatte...

----------


## Manoj

> Oru karyam karyamaayittu parayumbol athinide annane choriyaan vannaal...
> 
> Chennai city pottu, southern Tamilnadu opinion ivaronnu anveshichaal karyam manassilaakum paranjathinte meaning


Athu Sheri, oru divasam kondu southern Tamil Nadu motham karangiyayirunnalle, ithikke vijayude kaattu koothara padam varumbol kaanichal pore, enthelum prayojanam undayene..

----------


## GangsteR

@ITV enta ee padathodu itra chorichil.. diwali tym thottu ningal ithinae degrade cheyunnu... ipol rlz kazhinjum verutae vidunnilla. nammalum twiter fb oke follow cheyunnu also TNil ulla malayali frnz undu avar aarum parayaata karyangal aanalo ningal adichu vidunnathu.... Ipozhatae report anusarichu Padam Blockbusterilae nilku...

----------


## GangsteR

> Athu Sheri, oru divasam kondu southern Tamil Nadu motham karangiyayirunnalle, ithikke vijayude kaattu koothara padam varumbol kaanichal pore, enthelum prayojanam undayene..


 :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## ABE

Tamilnattil nalla super openion anu. ITV kku vattaanu. Ente friends okke kandu nalla openion anu paranjathu..

----------


## ITV

> Athu Sheri, oru divasam kondu southern Tamil Nadu motham karangiyayirunnalle, ithikke vijayude kaattu koothara padam varumbol kaanichal pore, enthelum prayojanam undayene..


Oru mobile phone and athyavashyam nalla contacts pore anna
I know all will take these in another way, as I said please wait for some more days

----------


## ABE

> @ITV enta ee padathodu itra chorichil.. diwali tym thottu ningal ithinae degrade cheyunnu... ipol rlz kazhinjum verutae vidunnilla. nammalum twiter fb oke follow cheyunnu also TNil ulla malayali frnz undu avar aarum parayaata karyangal aanalo ningal adichu vidunnathu.... Ipozhatae report anusarichu Padam Blockbusterilae nilku...


Avanu ITVkku muzhutha vattaanu....................... :Badday:

----------


## Manoj

> Sunday vare valiya parikkundaavilla
> 
> Tamilnaattil opinion moshamaanu, at max avg aanu
> 
> Aambala & Darling naale release undu, athint opinion veche baakki parayaan pattoo
> 
> Next week Kaakki Sattaiyum undallo
> 
> Keralathilum till Sunday valya prashnamilla


Aambalayo, oo balayo enthu vannalum oru chukkum sambhavikan pokunnilla, keralathil Monday veenillenkil pinne ee thread Il vannu kayariyekaruthu, oru apekshayanu pls...

----------


## ABE

> Oru mobile phone and athyavashyam nalla contacts pore anna
> I know all will take these in another way, as I said please wait for some more days


Enthonnadai. Ithinte tamilnadu openion okke super anu....ninakku maathram alla avide firensds ullathu. njaan ee shaniyazhcha kaanum..

----------


## GangsteR

@ITV whichi s better I or Cousins?

----------


## ABE

> Aambalayo, oo balayo enthu vannalum oru chukkum sambhavikan pokunnilla, keralathil Monday veenillenkil pinne ee thread Il vannu kayariyekaruthu, oru apekshayanu pls...


Mobile phone mathiyathre tamil nattile openion ariyaan................aa openion avanodu Shankarinem producerem, vikraminem koode ariyikkaan para....

----------


## Manoj

> Oru mobile phone and athyavashyam nalla contacts pore anna
> I know all will take these in another way, as I said please wait for some more days


Eniku angane contacts onnumilla, pakshe innale randu thavana ee padam tvpm Il ninnum Kanda enikariyaam ee padam keralathil veezhilla ennu. Enthinu ente wife, pillerum vare onnu koodi kaananamennu parayunnu- theatre full claps aayirinnu padam kazhinju, inganoru padam keralathil Monday veezhumennu viswasikaan vayya, ente abhiprayathil second week ee padam keralathil 100 theatre Il kalikumennanu, chilappol athukkum mele

----------


## WTF

> @ITV whichi s better I or Cousins?


athil  doubt entha     cousins   thanne...superstar  kubo  thakarth  abhinayicha  padam......ee  I  yile naayakante  per  entha? vikraman  ennano?......ITV.. :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## rajaips

> athil  doubt entha     cousins   thanne...superstar  kubo  thakarth  abhinayicha  padam......ee  I  yile naayakante  per  entha? vikraman  ennano?......ITV..


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## rajaips

> @ITV whichi s better I or Cousins?


kallip vere onnumalla...  I il santhanam vijay ude peru matrame paranjullu...youth icon kubo peru paranjilla.... So padam monday veezhum...  :Engane:  :Engane:

----------


## GangsteR

> Oru mobile phone and athyavashyam nalla contacts pore anna
> I know all will take these in another way, as I said please wait for some more days


ITV ee paranjavantae numbee oonu tarumo.elllarudeyum porattae

----------


## K K R

> ithokke nerittu poyi arinjo atho friends aarenkilum paranjatho.....pinne last comment undaakki paranjathaannu manassilaayi.....cousins timeil aaro adicha comment alle....1 kodi roopede song okke undu pakshe 10 paisede script illa


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  ..ITV ..

----------


## ABE

> @ITV whichi s better I or Cousins?


No Doubts COUSINS

----------


## K K R

Ee fb ilum twitter ilum opinion idunnath okke TN ile aalkaaru thanne alle  :Ennekollu:  ..Aake 2-3 -ve review kandathinte fb profile eduthu nokkiyal working at ilayathalapathi heart..bloodzzz...Thala rasikan..enokke kaanam ... :Laughing:  

Btw ente amma aniyathi okkke innale padam kandu from TVM kairali..Kidu aayit ishtapettennu paranju..Status parayendallo..Njan innu uchakk padam kaanum.

----------


## GangsteR

> kallip vere onnumalla...  I il santhanam vijay ude peru matrame paranjullu...youth icon kubo peru paranjilla.... So padam monday veezhum...


 :Ennekollu:  ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> No Doubts COUSINS


cousins ipol evidelum undo

----------


## GangsteR

⭐Aascar Film⭐ @ Aascars 1h
[ #USA ] Book #I movie tickets via pragathi.com ,
movietickets.com , fandango.com or through the
respective chains!

----------


## GangsteR

#I in telugu biggest opener 4 dubbed mvie in history
& kerala biggest tamil mve opening beating endhiran

----------


## rajaips

> cousins ipol evidelum undo


poster polum illa... appozha...  :On The Quiet2:

----------


## Ferno

Sherikum entha abhiprayam  :Confused:  fbil aanel kure -ve kandu...brother,frnds poyitu kollam enu paryunu  :Confused: 
Njan inu uchak kerum  :Yeye:

----------


## ABE

*ITV mungiyo...........*

----------


## ABE

> cousins ipol evidelum undo


Undu ITVyude manasil......................DVD irangiyirunnel avante Home Theateril.

----------


## KulFy

> Sherikum entha abhiprayam  fbil aanel kure -ve kandu...brother,frnds poyitu kollam enu paryunu 
> Njan inu uchak kerum


FByil mostly +ve aanu....

----------


## KulFy

> kallip vere onnumalla...  I il santhanam vijay ude peru matrame paranjullu...youth icon kubo peru paranjilla.... So padam monday veezhum...


 :Ennekollu:  pothu vazhkayile ithellaam jagajam macha

----------


## SAM369

> ITV means Ilaya Thalapathy Vijay


Inganeyum Thalli Vedam ennalle  :Laughing:  TNil abiprayam moshamanathre  :Giveup:

----------


## KulFy

> athil  doubt entha     cousins   thanne...superstar  kubo  thakarth  abhinayicha  padam......ee  I  yile naayakante  per  entha? vikraman  ennano?......ITV..


Muthunte role cheyyaan kuboye vilikkatha vishamathil aanu ITV ithokke parayunnathu....mind cheyyanda

----------


## rajaips

> *Inganeyum Thalli Vedam* ennalle  TNil abiprayam moshamanathre


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## SAM369

> Nalla kandupiditham
> Sunday vare nalla booking undu Pongal season advantageum
> Monday muthal Chennaiyil padam veenirikkum
> Records okke oro kaalathum ororuthar ittolum, athu kalakramena break cheyyappedukayum cheyyum, so ithinide Vijaye kondu vannu annan thalkaalam urulenda


Shyo,,ithokke engane kandu pidikkunnanna  :Laughing:  Puli thanne ,enthinithra rodhanam

----------


## Saathan

> Shankar is better than SSR anyday,in my opinion..SSR Magadheera nd Eega allathe vere athrak bayangaram ennu parayavunna padangalum cheythitilla..Chathrapathi,Maryadaramana,Yamadonga okke usual masala alle..
> Shankar nte movies eduth compare cheythal avayonnum onnumalla..Gentleman,Indian,Muthalvan,Boys,Anniyan  ,Enthiran..ithrem mathi to place Shankar way ahead of Rajamouli..


well said  :Good: .....

----------


## Dylan

*@AndhraBoxOffice*
Huge Unbelievable Openings for #I in Mass Centres of AP. Phenomenal & pure Shankar Magic. Very good in Towns too.

----------


## KulFy



----------


## SAM369

: #Pongal Show Counts @ #Mayajaal

#IMovie - 62

#Aambala - 17

#Darling - 6

----------


## Saathan

> 


sg annan  :Giveup:

----------


## Saathan

> *@AndhraBoxOffice*
> Huge Unbelievable Openings for #I in Mass Centres of AP. Phenomenal & pure Shankar Magic. Very good in Towns too.


avide BB akane  :Yahoo:

----------


## Dylan

*@uktamilbo*
#Imovie UK shows last night were super successful. Thousands turned up to watch #I across 4 locations. WOM looking positive. Great start.

*@AndhraBoxOffice*
East Godavari #I 1st Day Share 82.6 Lakhs. Very good. ( incl few small MG's like all big movies ).

----------


## Saathan

> Padam Kandu... Enku Ishtapettu... Evde Ok Nalla Opinion Aanu... 
> Anniyan Range Illaaa Enna Comment Maatrhame Ullo... 
> Innu Evening Shows Vanna Return Vechu Oru 1500 Pernkilum Ella Shows Koode Returns Poii Kaanum... 
> Athum 4 Theatrel 17 Shows Undaayttum... Onnonnara Aayi Poii... 
> 17 Shows Full Aayrunnu Ennu Prathyekam Parayanda Kaaryam Illallooo...
> Kairali 5 Sree 3 Sapna 4 Ravikrishna 5.... Ingane Aanu Innu Shows Kalichathu... 
>   @Madhavanunni;  @sreeoman;  @Mayavi 369;


masssss  :Band:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Oru mobile phone and athyavashyam nalla contacts pore anna
> I know all will take these in another way, as I said please wait for some more days


Contact undayatum karyam ilaaa ..Vilichal avaru attend cheyukayum venammm :Vandivittu: 

Alathe kambili puthapu kambili puthapu enu parajitu karyam ilaaaaa

----------


## sali

Padam kanan nilkkunnu Mavelikara santra pratheeshicha aalu ella  :Thinking:  9:45am anu show time appolekkum shariyakumayirikkum

----------


## FK Raja

Ennale koode kanda friendsinellam kattakku ishttapettu..... film kazhinju nalla kayyadiyum undaarunnu..! Avar enthayalum onnude pokumenna paranjathu..! Ithuvareyulla reviews nokkumbol Avg. levelil tthazhnna opinion pothuvey illa.! Athu mathi...

----------


## arjunan

> *@uktamilbo*
> #Imovie UK shows last night were super successful. Thousands turned up to watch #I across 4 locations. WOM looking positive. Great start.
> 
> *@AndhraBoxOffice*
> East Godavari #I 1st Day Share 82.6 Lakhs. Very good. ( incl few small MG's like all big movies ).


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 
#Imovie UK shows last night were super successful.
Thousands turned up to watch #I across 4 locations.
WOM looking positive. Great start.

----------


## anupkerb1

Opens In Gold Souk Q cinemas

----------


## GangsteR

iMoviesUSA @ SIMoviesUSA 
#I day2 hourly update at 6:00pm PST:Avg gross $
650 from 217 locs (USA & Canada)

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

"'ഐ" വിചാരിക്കാത്ത അത്ര പോരാ...ഇതാണ്
മിക്യവരും പറയുനത്..ശങ്കര്* പോര
വിക്രം കൊള്ളാം....ഒന്ന് ചോതിചോട്ടെ ഇന്ത്യ
യിലെ 29 സംസ്ഥാനങ്ങളില് വെറും ഒരു സംസ്ഥനത്
നിന്നും മാത്രം ഉണ്ടായ
ഒരാളുടെ ആശയം.."ശങ്കര്"
എന്നാ ഷോ മാന്റെ ....അത് ലോകം മുഴുവന്
കാത്തിരുന്നു മൂന്ന് വര്ഷം...
ഇത് ഒരു ഇംഗ്ലീഷ് ചിത്രം ആയിരുനെങ്കില്
ആരും ഇതിനെ കുറ്റം പറയില്ല....ഒരു തമിഴ്
സിനിമയുടെ നിര്മാണ
ചിലവിന്റെ പരിതി മറികടന്നു ഇങ്ങനെ ഒരു
വിസ്മയം നല്കിയ ...."ഐ"" ടെ എല്ലാ crews
നും നന്ദി.....

----------


## arjunan

> Sunday vare valiya parikkundaavilla
> 
> Tamilnaattil opinion moshamaanu, at max avg aanu
> 
> Aambala & Darling naale release undu, athint opinion veche baakki parayaan pattoo
> 
> Next week Kaakki Sattaiyum undallo
> 
> Keralathilum till Sunday valya prashnamilla


Njan online nikkiyappol good above average aanu in tamil naadu. Ini ippol ningal parayunna pole average aanenkil thanne., shakarinte oru average padathinte verdict parayaan ambala , darling release vare wait cheyyano.  pinne keralathile kaaryam . Keralathil ee sunday alla, next sunday vare super aayittu pokum.

----------


## GangsteR

ഐ
ഒരു മറുപടി കത്ത്
"ഐ നിരാശപ്പെടുത്തി" , "വിചാരിച്ച
അത്രെയും പോര" , "കെട്ടുറപ്പില്ലാത തിരകഥ" ,
അങ്ങെനെ പോകുന്നു ഐ വിശേഷങ്ങൾ ... ശങ്കർ
എന്ന സംവിധായകന്റെ എറ്റവും നിരാശ നല്കിയ
ചിത്രം എന്ന് മറ്റൊരു കൂട്ടർ... ലോജിക്
നോക്കി മാത്രം നോക്കി സിനിമ
കാണുനവരെയും ഞൻ ഓർമിക്കുന്നു ഈ
അവസരത്തിൽ ..
ഞാൻ വിചാരിച്ച അത്രെയും പോര ഐ എന്ന്
പറയുന്നവർ എന്താണ് വിചാരിച്ചത് എന്ന്
കൂടി പറഞ്ഞിരുനെങ്കിൽ നന്നായേനെ... ഒരു
ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമ
പ്രേമിയുടെ കാഴ്ച്ചപാടിനും അപുറം നിന്നു
കൊണ്ട് എടുത്ത ഒരു ചിത്രമാണ് ഇത് .. ഇന്ത്യയിൽ
ഇത്രെയും സാങ്കേതിക മികവു മികവിൽ മറ്റൊരു
ചിത്രം വന്നിടുന്ന്ടോ എന്ന് സംശയം ആണ് ..ശങ്കർ
എന്നാ സംവിധായകന്റെ എറ്റവും മികച്ച
ചിത്രീകരണം ഈ ചിത്തത്തിൽ
ഉടനീളെ കാണാം..
സാങ്കേതിക മികവു മാത്രം മത്യോ സിനിമക്
നല്ല കഥ കൂടി വേണ്ടേ എന്ന് ആവശ്യപെടുന്നവരു
ം ഉണ്ട് ... ഐ യുടെ കഥ പോര ..ആർക്
വേണമെങ്കിലും ഊഹിക്കാൻ
പറ്റും എന്നോകെ വേണമെങ്കില പറയാം..
പക്ഷെ ഈ ശങ്കര തനെയാണ്
അന്ന്യനും ശിവാജിയും ജെന്റില്മാനും മുതൽവനും ഒക്കെ ഇറകിയതെനു
കൂടി ഒര്കണം.. എല്ലാം അഴിമാതികെതിരെ ഉള്ള
കഥകൾ.. കഥാപാത്രങ്ങള്ക്ക് മാത്രം വ്യത്യാസം..
ഒറ്റയാൻ പോരാട്ടങ്ങൾ... ആ കൂടത്തിൽ ഇന്ത്യൻ
വളരെ വ്യത്യസ്തത പുലര്ത്തി..ഇന്ത
്യയുടെ സ്വാതത്രിയ
കാലഘടം കൂടി ഇടകല്ര്തിയപോൾ അത് ഒരു മികച്ച
ഫിലിം ആയി ഇന്നും നിലനില്കുന്നു...വർഷങ്ങൾ
ആയി ഒരേ തീമിൽ ഉള്ള കഥ പറയുന്ന ഡയറക്ടർ
എല്ലാം സിനിമയും ഹിറ്റ് ആകുന്നു..
അദ്ധേഹത്തിന്റെ സിനിമകളിൽ
കഥയ്ക്കും അപ്പുറം വേറെ എന്തൊകെയോ ഉണ്ട്
പ്രേക്ഷകരെ പിടിച്ചിരുത്താൻ.. ഐ
യിലും അതിനു കോട്ടം വനിട്ടില എന്ന് എനിക്ക്
തോന്ന്ന്നു.. സ്ഥിരം കഥയിൽ നിന്
മാറിചിന്തിച്ചപോൾ തന്നെ എനിക്ക്
സന്തോഷമായി .. ഐ
പ്രണയവും പ്രതികാരവും എല്ലാം നിറഞ്ഞു
നിക്കുന്ന സിനിമയാണ്... അതിൽ ഒരു ത്രില്ലെർ
ഇന്റെ അവ്വേശം കൊള്ളിക്കാൻ അല്ലെങ്കിൽ
സസ്പെന്സ് കൊണ്ട് വിസ്മയിപ്പിക്കാനുള്ള
സ്കോപ് ഇല്ലാത്ത സിനിമയാണ്.. അത്
മനസിലാകാതെ പടം തീരും മുന്പേ എനിക്ക്
എല്ലാം പിടികിട്ട്യേ അത് കൊണ്ട് പടം പോര
എന്ന് പറയുനത്തിൽ വല്യ കാര്യമില്ല...
ഐ യിൽ ലോജിക് ഇല്ല
എന്നും അവകാശവാദങ്ങൾ ഉണ്ട് ...ശങ്കർ
സിനിമകളിലെ ലോജിക് എന്ന് മുതൽ ആണ് നമ്മൾ
നോക്കാൻ പടിചെതെനറിയില്ല... ജെന്റിൽ
മാനിൽ കാറും ലോറയും നായകൻ ആക്ശത്ത്
കൂടി പറപിക്കുന്ന രംഗങ്ങൾ ഉണ്ട് .. ഒരു നാട്
മൊത്തം കൊള്ളയടിച്ചു പനിതുയര്തുന്ന
കെടിടം അദേഹം ശിക്ഷ കഴിഞ്ഞു വരുമ്പോൾ
യാഥൊരു കേടു പാടും കൂടാതെ ഉദ്ഘാടനം ..
ക്ലൈമാക്സിൽ വില്ലനെയും കൊന്നു
എല്ലാരുടെയും കണ്ണ് വെട്ടിച്ചു വിദേശത്ത്
രാജ്യത്തു യഥൊരു കുഴപം ഇല്ലാതെ ലാൻഡ് ചെയ്ത
ശേഷം ഇന്ത്യയിലോട് വിളിക്കുന്നു ..ഇത് മറ്റൊരു
ശങ്കർ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ അന്ത്യം .. ലോകത്ത്
ഒരികലും നടക്കാത്ത മറ്റൊരു കഥയയിരിന്നു
മുതലവന്റെ ..ഒരു ദിവസം സി . എം .... ജീൻസ്
എന്നാ ചിനമീയിൽ ഐശ്വര്യാ രിയുടെ ഡബിൾ
റോൾ.. ഐ എന്നാ സിനിമയെ സംഭന്ധിച്ചിടത്ത
ോളം ഈ കാര്യങ്ങളി നല്ല നീതി പുലര്തിയിടുണ്ട്
.. പ്രതികാരങ്ങൾ
എല്ലാം തന്നെ വിശ്വസനീയമായ് രീതിയിൽ
തന്നെ... കൂനൻ കഥാപാത്രം ഒരികൽ
പോലും അമ്മനുഷികത പുരതെടുതില്ല
. ഐ എന്നിലെ പ്രേക്ഷകനെ ത്രിപ്തിപെടുത്തിയ
ഒന്നാണ് .ചിലപ്പോൾ
റീമേക്കും പിന്നെ അഴിമതിയും എല്ലാം കഴിഞ്ഞു
ഒരു വ്യത്യസ്ത ശങ്കര ചിത്രം കാണാൻ
സാധിച്ചത് കൊണ്ടാവാം .. ഇതിനടയിൽ
എന്തിരൻ എന്നാ സിനിമ വന്നു പോയതും ഞൻ
മറനിട്ടില്ല ..
വിക്രം എന്ന നടന്റെ അഭിനയ
മികവും ശകരിന്റെ വിസ്മയവും റഹ്മാന്റെ സംഗീതവും ശ്രീരാമിന്റെ കാമറയും മതി നിങ്ങളെ ഐ
കണ്ടു പിടിച്ചിരുത്താൻ ... വേട്ട
യുടെ മേൽനോട്ടത്തിൽ ഉള്ള കൂനൻ
കഥാപാത്രവും കൂടിയാകുമ്പോൾ ഐ
എന്നും ശങ്കറിന്റെ ഒരു
പൊൻതൂവലായി തന്നെ ഉണ്ടാകും ..

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## Spunky

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## ikka

> ഐ
> ഒരു മറുപടി കത്ത്
> "ഐ നിരാശപ്പെടുത്തി" , "വിചാരിച്ച
> അത്രെയും പോര" , "കെട്ടുറപ്പില്ലാത തിരകഥ" ,
> അങ്ങെനെ പോകുന്നു ഐ വിശേഷങ്ങൾ ... ശങ്കർ
> എന്ന സംവിധായകന്റെ എറ്റവും നിരാശ നല്കിയ
> ചിത്രം എന്ന് മറ്റൊരു കൂട്ടർ... ലോജിക്
> നോക്കി മാത്രം നോക്കി സിനിമ
> കാണുനവരെയും ഞൻ ഓർമിക്കുന്നു ഈ
> ...


 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

Ojas_M_Rajni ഇവരുടെ ആക്റ്റിങ്

----------


## GangsteR

> 


padam kando?

----------


## GangsteR

Njan padam kanan irangi... feeling excited

----------


## Spunky

> padam kando?


ila, next week :).. kando ?

----------


## Saathan

Imdb rating 9/10 frm 1500 votes  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 
Media reviews  :pukel:

----------


## kandahassan

> Ojas_M_Rajni ഇവരുടെ ആക്റ്റിങ്


padathil score cheythathu ivarannu ...super acting  :Yes3:

----------


## Identity

> Ningal Padam Kandille , Rvw Kandilla





> tamil films kaanarilla
> onnum manasilaavilla


Tinjuuuu.. Shankar Fan  :OMG Sign:

----------


## kandahassan

tinju padam kaanathe ivde vannu veera vaadham adikkaruthu ...padam kandittu sherikulla opinion parayu  :Yes3:

----------


## GangsteR

> ila, next week :).. kando ?


Illa..today 11 am showku kayarum..irangi veettil ninnu

----------


## Spunky

> Illa..today 11 am showku kayarum..irangi veettil ninnu


ok, kandittu review podungo  :Silsila:

----------


## ikka

*'I' (Ai) First Day Collection at AP/T Box Office: Vikram Starrer Affects 'Gopala Gopala' Business on Wednesday*

The Telugu version of director Shankar's highly-awaited Tamil film "I" (Ai) has got a fantastic opening at Andhra Pradesh and Telangana (AP/T) box office. Having done superb collection on the first day, the film has taken a toll on the business of "Gopala Gopala" on Thursday.

Before its release, the promos and music of 'I' had garnered lot of attention for the film and soared up the expectations of the film goers sky high. Considering the hype surrounding the movie, its makers released it in a good amount of cinema halls across both the states. The film registered a decent amount of advance ticket booking for its opening day.

Released in theatres on 14 January, "I" debuted with overwhelming response with its occupancy ranging between 85% and 95% in both single screens and multiplexes in the morning shows on its opening day. The movie ran to packed houses in many centres. The film showed decent growth in its business in the later shows.

The makers of "I" are yet to reveal its collection at the Andhra Pradesh and Telangana (AP/T) box office on the first day, as the figures are still being compiled. But if we are to go by the early estimates, the Telugu version of the film has collected approximately Rs 7 crore in both the states on its opening day.


""I" is off to very good start in AP/Nizam. The film has had early morning shows like Telugu biggies in many centres and is doing very well today. It is running with nearly full shows even in smaller centres which is possible only due to 'Shankar' brand. The film is looking at handsome figures in all areas and is *expected to collect over Rs7crore share in AP and Nizam easily on day 1*, reports Andhra Box Office.

The Vikram and Amy Jackson starrer has reportedly snatched over 100 cinema halls from "Gopala Gopala", which hit the screens on 10 January. Besides, "I" has also affected the business of the Pawan Kalyan and Venkatesh starrer, which has shown dip in its collection on Thursday.

http://www.ibtimes.co.in/vikram-i-fi...usiness-620426

----------


## Ferno

> FByil mostly +ve aanu....


Mikka groupsilm mixed aanu kandathu..nyway nj inu matnee kerum..calicut apsara  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

[QUOTE=ikka;6967361]*'I' (Ai) First Day Collection at AP/T Box Office: Vikram Starrer Affects 'Gopala Gopala' Business on Wednesday*

The Telugu version of director Shankar's highly-awaited Tamil film "I" (Ai) has got a fantastic opening at Andhra Pradesh and Telangana (AP/T) box office. Having done superb collection on the first day, the film has taken a toll on the business of "Gopala Gopala" on Thursday.

Before its release, the promos and music of 'I' had garnered lot of attention for the film and soared up the expectations of the film goers sky high. Considering the hype surrounding the movie, its makers released it in a good amount of cinema halls across both the states. The film registered a decent amount of advance ticket booking for its opening day.


gopala gopala govinda aakumo!!! btb telugil aanu nammukku kurachu pedi ullathu....

----------


## ikka

*Vikram-starrer "I" has made a good start at the United States box office, which is one of the main markets for Tamil and Telugu films.*

 "I" (Tamil and Telugu versions) had a huge release in the *United States* and the film garnered fantastic response during its premiere shows. According to Andhraboxoffice, *"I" has fetched more than $285K and is heading towards the $450K mark.
*
"Shankar's #I Heading for $450K Tuesday in USA. Already $285K+. Good start," tweeted Andhraboxoffice. The film is expected to have surpassed "Lingaa" premiere shows' collections, which reportedly amounts to $404K.

Besides the United States, "I" has opened to a grand response in other key markets including Tamil Nadu, AP/Nizam, Karnataka and Kerala. The film is expected to make record earnings on the first day itself. Details about the film's day one collections will be out soon. Trade experts and fans will be eager to learn if "I" surpasses Vijay's "Kaththi" and Rajinikanth's "Lingaa" in terms of opening day collections at the box office.

"I" has managed to get decent reviews from the critics, with many noting that Vikram's performance in the flick is one of his career's best. Critics have stated that "I" is a technically brilliant film, but has a wafer-thin storyline which becomes predictable at some point. They have also stated that the film's lengthy run time is one of its minus points.

The Vikram-starrer movie is likely to enjoy a good long weekend considering that the film has received amazing response for advanced booking during the   Pongal/Sankranti holidays.

Besides the Tamil version, the Telugu dubbed version of the film is also expected to fare well at the box office. "I" is expected to collect over Rs. 7 crore share on the opening day at the AP/Nizam box office, reported Andhraboxoffice. 

It needs to be seen whether the Hindi version of the film also performs well on its first day. Shankar is a well-known director among Hindi cinema audience as some of his dubbed films including "Sivaji" and "Robot" have done well in Bollywood.

"I" has created a huge pre-release buzz in Bollywood and the film is likely to enjoy a grand opening there as well. However, the film's overall performance will depend on how well audiences receive it.

http://www.ibtimes.co.in/i-movie-box...tart-us-620385

----------


## GangsteR

> *Vikram-starrer "I" has made a good start at the United States box office, which is one of the main markets for Tamil and Telugu films.*
> 
>  "I" (Tamil and Telugu versions) had a huge release in the *United States* and the film garnered fantastic response during its premiere shows. According to Andhraboxoffice, *"I" has fetched more than $285K and is heading towards the $450K mark.
> *
> "Shankar's #I Heading for $450K Tuesday in USA. Already $285K+. Good start," tweeted Andhraboxoffice. The film is expected to have surpassed "Lingaa" premiere shows' collections, which reportedly amounts to $404K.
> 
> Besides the United States, "I" has opened to a grand response in other key markets including Tamil Nadu, AP/Nizam, Karnataka and Kerala. The film is expected to make record earnings on the first day itself. Details about the film's day one collections will be out soon. Trade experts and fans will be eager to learn if "I" surpasses Vijay's "Kaththi" and Rajinikanth's "Lingaa" in terms of opening day collections at the box office.
> 
> "I" has managed to get decent reviews from the critics, with many noting that Vikram's performance in the flick is one of his career's best. Critics have stated that "I" is a technically brilliant film, but has a wafer-thin storyline which becomes predictable at some point. They have also stated that the film's lengthy run time is one of its minus points.
> ...


 :Band: .......

----------


## GangsteR

> Tinjuuuu.. Shankar Fan


entha kadha allae  :Laughing:

----------


## Identity

> entha kadha allae


Anyaaya Twist  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> Imdb rating 9/10 frm 1500 votes 
> Media reviews


 :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Manoj

> Sherikum entha abhiprayam  fbil aanel kure -ve kandu...brother,frnds poyitu kollam enu paryunu 
> Njan inu uchak kerum


Padam kaanunnavarku nalla abhiprayamanu, kaananthavar okke fb yil kuthiyirinnu palathum parayum, kaaryamakanda.

----------


## GangsteR

> padathil score cheythathu ivarannu ...super acting


teaser kandapozhae tonni ival takarkkumennu

----------


## GangsteR

> Anyaaya Twist


katta shankar fans aaya kandahassan and tinju mixed wom vannappol kaalu maari.... not good

----------


## jeeva

> katta shankar fans aaya kandahassan and tinju mixed wom vannappol kaalu maari.... not good


evanmare onnum kanakill edukathirikukayanu nallathu....vakum pravarthiyum onnum aghottu match akunilla... :On The Quiet2:

----------


## Manoj

> Ee fb ilum twitter ilum opinion idunnath okke TN ile aalkaaru thanne alle  ..Aake 2-3 -ve review kandathinte fb profile eduthu nokkiyal working at ilayathalapathi heart..bloodzzz...Thala rasikan..enokke kaanam ... 
> 
> Btw ente amma aniyathi okkke innale padam kandu from TVM kairali..Kidu aayit ishtapettennu paranju..Status parayendallo..Njan innu uchakk padam kaanum.


Ente family um innale padam kandu , kidu abhiprayama paranjathu, ithu polulla cinema kandu aarum mosham ennu parayilla, drishyavismayam alle...

----------


## Manoj

> evanmare onnum kanakill edukathirikukayanu nallathu....vakum pravarthiyum onnum aghottu match akunilla...


Sathyam, padam irangiyapol aashammaru mungiyennu thonnunnu...

----------


## MHP369

ee padathe okke choriyaan nokkunnavark manasikamaya valla preshnavum kaanum...

----------


## Nithz



----------


## ikka

> Ente family um innale padam kandu , kidu abhiprayama paranjathu, ithu polulla cinema kandu aarum mosham ennu parayilla, drishyavismayam alle...


Yes. Correct!!! It will be a let down for those who had expected big story after watching the trailer! But apart from Indian and Robot there are no other film with good story...all are having same theme!!! This should be watched as a pure entertainer with power packed performances, good shots, great vistuals, mesmerizing Songs, high energy BGM & adrenaline pumped action sequences !!!

----------


## MHP369

> Muthunte role cheyyaan kuboye vilikkatha vishamathil aanu ITV ithokke parayunnathu....mind cheyyanda


aarada muthu :Girl Mad:

----------


## jeeva

Ethe subject hindiyil anu eduthirunnatheghill...India kandha ettavum nalla romantic filim ennu paraghu midia oolakal vazthi padiyene....bujikal oolakal ..... satyathill Ami ayirikkum villain ennayirunnu vijarichathu pakshe expectation tettichu oru super romance filim ayittanu enikku feel chyththu...Ami kidu looking and far beter acting than any indian actress...

----------


## kadathanadan

elugu Cinema @TeluguFilmBuzz 32m
#I off to a Rocking start at box office. Early
estimates suggested 7-7.2cr on opening day. Dir
Shankar image works big time in AP & Nizam.!

----------


## jeeva

> elugu Cinema @TeluguFilmBuzz 32m
> #I off to a Rocking start at box office. Early
> estimates suggested 7-7.2cr on opening day. Dir
> Shankar image works big time in AP & Nizam.!


ithu share ano gross ano...

----------


## E Y E M A X

Innale kandu...enikku nannayi ishtappettu...aadyathe abhiprayam okke kettappol malayalathil van hype il vannu oru knaappum illathe vanna vazhikku thanne thirinjodunna thattikkoottu sambavangal pole vallom aayirikkum enna karuthiyathu...shankar oru vedikkullathokke ithil karuthiyittundu...stunning visuals & frames...athokke thanne mathi kodutha paisa muthalavan..

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ithu share ano gross ano...


AP Share Thanneee... APyil Gross Detaila Parayaarillaaa...m

----------


## Manoj

> Yes. Correct!!! It will be a let down for those who had expected big story after watching the trailer! But apart from Indian and Robot there are no other film with good story...all are having same theme!!! This should be watched as a pure entertainer with power packed performances, good shots, great vistuals, mesmerizing Songs, high energy BGM & adrenaline pumped action sequences !!!


Robot angane valiya story onnumilla, athu Hollywood kida pidikunna graphics alle, athu tharaan oru Shankar maathrame ullu. Indian and gentleman aanu Shankar best scripts, ennanu eniku thonniyitullathu.. Kathalan ellaa cheruvakalum chertha entertainer aanu. Boys pillerku patiya padam, anniyan, muthalvan, indian, gentleman okke society Ku oru message koodi Ulla script aanu. I director paranja pole romantic thriller aanu...

----------


## kadathanadan

> ithu share ano gross ano...


aaro innale 18 cr oke opening day expct cheyyunnu enn paranjalloo..
so share aayirikanam...
aarenkilum confirm cheyyanam #KRRISH2255

----------


## kadathanadan

> AP Share Thanneee... APyil Gross Detaila Parayaarillaaa...m


apo ekadesham gross ethra vannu kaanum any idea??

----------


## Manoj

Thudakkam kandittu enthu thonnunnu, enthiran break cheyyumo...


> AP Share Thanneee... APyil Gross Detaila Parayaarillaaa...m

----------


## Manoj

Aviduthe tax rate okke ariyande, ividanel 18cr okke varum...


> apo ekadesham gross ethra vannu kaanum any idea??

----------


## jeeva

> Thudakkam kandittu enthu thonnunnu, enthiran break cheyyumo...


enthiran 11 cr gross ayirunnu first day...apoll ethu 7 cr share anel ...Cross chythu

----------


## kadathanadan

> Aviduthe tax rate okke ariyande, ividanel 18cr okke varum...


kerala +tamil opening record sure aanu..
ap yil etha opening record??

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Thudakkam kandittu enthu thonnunnu, enthiran break cheyyumo...


Weekdays Performance Pole Irikkum... Break Cheyyum Ennu Thanneya Thonnunnathu... 
Kerala & Karanataka Nokkandaa... Record Sure Aanu... TN AP & Overseas... Nokkaam... 
Padam Record Idaan Deserve Cheyyunnundu... Vikaraminu Oru 1000  :salut: 



> apo ekadesham gross ethra vannu kaanum any idea??





> Aviduthe tax rate okke ariyande, ividanel 18cr okke varum...


APyil Theatre Share Illaaaa... So Gross Athinte Aduthu Polum Varillaaa... Fixed Hires Aanu... 
Tax Double Tax Aanu... Since It's A Dubbed Film... 20% Aanu Tax... 
Anjaan 3 Days 5.45Cr Share Vannappol Gross 9Cr Aayrunnu... A Calculation Vechu Nearly 12-13Cr Varum...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> kerala +tamil opening record sure aanu..
> ap yil etha opening record??


Dubbed Films Aanel I Thanne Aanu Record In AP... Allaathe Aanel Attarintiki Daaredi 10.75Cr Share Day 1...
I 7.2Cr Share Aanenkil Polum Top 10 AP Openingsil Varillaaaa...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> enthiran 11 cr gross ayirunnu first day...apoll ethu 7 cr share anel ...Cross chythu


Athu AP Share Aanu... TN Share Allaaa... TN Day 1 Record Eppol Linga Aanu... Not Endhiran... 
APyil Tamil Films Ithu Record Aanu...  :cheers:

----------


## Viru

> Ethe subject hindiyil anu eduthirunnatheghill...India kandha ettavum nalla romantic filim ennu paraghu midia oolakal vazthi padiyene....bujikal oolakal ..... satyathill Ami ayirikkum villain ennayirunnu vijarichathu pakshe expectation tettichu oru super romance filim ayittanu enikku feel chyththu...*Ami kidu looking and far beter acting than any indian actress..*.


ee padathine vendi vere ore padavum cheyathe 3 kollam kalanjathalle,athinte gunam kanan und

pine amyke dub cheythavalkum equal credits und,kidilan voice

----------


## mukkuvan

Booked for tomorrow 6:45pm show @ PVR... This time with family  :Giveup:  Ippol book cheyidhittu thanne front-ilaanu kittiyadhu... Back rows okke already sold out aanu  :Sad:

----------


## Viru

> Dubbed Films Aanel I Thanne Aanu Record In AP... Allaathe Aanel Attarintiki Daaredi 10.75Cr Share Day 1...
> I 7.2Cr Share Aanenkil Polum Top 10 AP Openingsil Varillaaaa...


PK 10 cr share eduthitund avide 1st day

----------


## mukkuvan

Bolloywood Records break cheyidhirunnenkil oru Color paripaadi aayaane  :Giveup:  Chance illa.... Ennaalum Bollywood Top 5-il ethiyaal madhi....

----------


## MHP369

tamilil bb aakumo

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Nalla kandupiditham
> Sunday vare nalla booking undu Pongal season advantageum
> Monday muthal Chennaiyil padam veenirikkum
> Records okke oro kaalathum ororuthar ittolum, athu kalakramena break cheyyappedukayum cheyyum, so ithinide Vijaye kondu vannu annan thalkaalam urulenda


athu vittu pidi...releasnu munp book cheytha njangalkku kittiyath wednesdaykkulla tkt anu...sunday vare ulla ella showsum full um  athu kazhinjulla evng, night shows almost fullum aayirunnu anne....athukondu athu vittekku....next sunday vare enkilum almost 100% occupancyil ella showsum pokum chennaiyil..

----------


## ikka

> ithu share ano gross ano...


Share Aaanu!!! Please look at this link...Earlier posted by me here!!!

http://www.ibtimes.co.in/vikram-i-fi...usiness-620426

----------


## GangsteR

> evanmare onnum kanakill edukathirikukayanu nallathu....vakum pravarthiyum onnum aghottu match akunilla...


yaa padam irangi kazhinjapol tinju parayunnu njan shankar fan alla tamil ariyukayae illa ennu.... Kandanu Rajamauli better than shankar aayi...   :Vedi:

----------


## GangsteR

poll edit cheythu Tinju cr maattaan valla vazhiyum undo ?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Booked for tomorrow 6:45pm show @ PVR... This time with family  Ippol book cheyidhittu thanne front-ilaanu kittiyadhu... Back rows okke already sold out aanu


Q Cinemasil Book Cheythoodaayrunnooo... Avde Booking Kurava Eppol Open Aayathu Kondu...

----------


## Kashinathan

> tamil films kaanarilla
> onnum manasilaavilla


bst kanna bst.

----------


## GangsteR

> tamilil bb aakumo


aakendataanu

----------


## GangsteR

> athu vittu pidi...releasnu munp book cheytha njangalkku kittiyath wednesdaykkulla tkt anu...sunday vare ulla ella showsum full um  athu kazhinjulla evng, night shows almost fullum aayirunnu anne....athukondu athu vittekku....next sunday vare enkilum almost 100% occupancyil ella showsum pokum chennaiyil..


ithu aaroda parayunnathu..TN ulla koottukaran tym to tyn vilichu report kodukkunnundu

----------


## KRRISH2255

> PK 10 cr share eduthitund avide 1st day


PK Dubbed Aayrunnillalloooo... I Was Taking About Dubbed Films... PK Alla Record... AD Aanu...

----------


## GangsteR

> bst kanna bst.


ini ingerae ban cheytaalum santoshamae ullu.... hoo _/\_

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Aa Body Builders fight kodum mass thanne.....palarum shankar pora ennoke parayunnundallo....ithoke ingane aaredukkum.....

Anal Arasu  :Good: 

aa fightil ARR bgm also kidu aarunnu :Ok:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> AP Share Thanneee... APyil Gross Detaila Parayaarillaaa...m


AP 7cr share on opening day kidu anallo....Teluguile biggest biggies avde edukkunnath 9cr okke alle...So this is extraordinary  :Band:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> athu vittu pidi...releasnu munp book cheytha njangalkku kittiyath wednesdaykkulla tkt anu...sunday vare ulla ella showsum full um  athu kazhinjulla evng, night shows almost fullum aayirunnu anne....athukondu athu vittekku....next sunday vare enkilum almost 100% occupancyil ella showsum pokum chennaiyil..


Pulli Monday Ennallee Paranjathu... Ethu Monday Ennu Paranjillallooo...  :Laughing: 
Ellaa Aazhchayum Oru Monday Uhdalloo... Athil Ethelum Monday Aavum... Enganundu Idea...  :Laughing:

----------


## MHP369

> Aa Body Builders fight kodum mass thanne.....palarum shankar pora ennoke parayunnundallo....ithoke ingane aaredukkum.....
> 
> Anal Arasu 
> 
> aa fightil ARR bgm also kidu aarunnu


avanmaare ponthichappol ...romanchhhhhhh :Yahoo:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Pulli Monday Ennallee Paranjathu... Ethu Monday Ennu Paranjillallooo... 
> Ellaa Aazhchayum Oru Monday Uhdalloo... Athil Ethelum Monday Aavum... Enganundu Idea...


 :Sarcastic Hand:  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## MHP369

> athu vittu pidi..*.releasnu munp book cheytha njangalkku kittiyath wednesdaykkulla tkt anu.*..sunday vare ulla ella showsum full um  athu kazhinjulla evng, night shows almost fullum aayirunnu anne....athukondu athu vittekku....next sunday vare enkilum almost 100% occupancyil ella showsum pokum chennaiyil..


one weeka  :Ho:

----------


## K K R

Innale rathri 11pmnu anjali yil show ondayrnnu..Marana thirakk ayrnnu enn..korech friends keriyarnnu ...Odi kithachu engane melil balcony vere ethi ennu ariyilla ennu  :Laughing:  ..Van hyped tamil moviekk morning showkk undavunna thirakk ratri 11pm nu  :Laughing:  ..Book cheythittum balcony vere ethaan ichiri kashtapettennu..  :Yahoo:

----------


## MHP369

> Pulli Monday Ennallee Paranjathu... Ethu Monday Ennu Paranjillallooo... 
> Ellaa Aazhchayum Oru Monday Uhdalloo... Athil Ethelum Monday Aavum... Enganundu Idea...


 :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## MHP369

> Innale rathri 11pmnu anjali yil show ondayrnnu..Marana thirakk ayrnnu enn..korech friends keriyarnnu ...Odi kithachu engane melil balcony vere ethi ennu ariyilla ennu  ..Van hyped tamil moviekk morning showkk undavunna thirakk ratri 11pm nu  ..Book cheythittum balcony vere ethaan ichiri kashtapettennu..


nee ponille???

----------


## KRRISH2255

> AP 7cr share on opening day kidu anallo....Teluguile biggest biggies avde edukkunnath 9cr okke alle...So this is extraordinary


Yes Ithinu 10% Tax Kooduthal Aaya Kondu Gross Telugu Filmsilum Koodum... Linga Was 5Cr Day 1 Shate... 
Pawan Padam Gopala Gopala Vare Day 1 9.19Cr Share Ullooo... Gross Vallya Lead Kaanillaaa... Max 2-2.5Cr...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> one weeka


 :Yes: 
Monday muthal polum night shows okke almost full/ full anu...wednesday 2.30 pm show anu book cheythathu..

----------


## MHP369

> Yes Ithinu 10% Tax Kooduthal Aaya Kondu Gross Telugu Filmsilum Koodum... Linga Was 5Cr Day 1 Shate... 
> Pawan Padam *Gopala Gopala* Vare Day 1 9.19Cr Share Ullooo... Gross Vallya Lead Kaanillaaa... Max 2-2.5Cr...


veruthe alla telunganmaar kedannu downride cheyyane

----------


## kandahassan

> katta shankar fans aaya kandahassan and tinju mixed wom vannappol kaalu maari.... not good





> evanmare onnum kanakill edukathirikukayanu nallathu....vakum pravarthiyum onnum aghottu match akunilla...





> Sathyam, padam irangiyapol aashammaru mungiyennu thonnunnu...



njan ippozhum Shankar fan thanne aanu ....enikku pdam kuzhpamilla enna opinion e ullu ......Shankar il ninnum ithil kooduthal pratheeshichu  :Yes3: 

pinne Shankar fan aanennu karuthi ayal mosham cinema cheythalum athine pukazhthanam ennundo ??????

sathyam sathyamaayi njan parayum .....mosham padam cheythal mosham ennum avg padam cheythal avg ennum kidu
padam cheythal kidu ennum parayunnavannano real fan  :Yes3:

----------


## KRRISH2255

Expecting 30Crore Plus Gross On Opening Day In India...  :cheers:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

.......................................

----------


## K K R

> nee ponille???


Innu uchakkathe show kaanum..from kairali..!!

----------


## Viru

> Monday muthal polum night shows okke almost full/ full anu...wednesday 2.30 pm show anu book cheythathu..


Inale avide holiday allayirunallo,ponkal avadhi inn thott allae

----------


## MHP369

> Monday muthal polum night shows okke almost full/ full anu...wednesday 2.30 pm show anu book cheythathu..


naatil ponnoodarnno...long lve alle?

----------


## GangsteR

*njan innu poyappol show nerattae tudangi..... mikkavarum second showku kayarum*

----------


## kandahassan

> Aa Body Builders fight kodum mass thanne.....palarum shankar pora ennoke parayunnundallo....ithoke ingane aaredukkum.....
> 
> Anal Arasu 
> 
> aa fightil ARR bgm also kidu aarunnu


Shankar porennu aarum paranjitilla pullide technical kazhivu double aayi koodiyittund also execution level super aayitund ...
Shankar enna director 200% vijayichu...but Shankar enna screeplay writer 30% down aayi  :Crying:

----------


## xeon

> njan ippozhum Shankar fan thanne aanu ....enikku pdam kuzhpamilla enna opinion e ullu ......Shankar il ninnum ithil kooduthal pratheeshichu 
> 
> pinne Shankar fan aanennu karuthi ayal mosham cinema cheythalum athine pukazhthanam ennundo ??????
> 
> sathyam sathyamaayi njan parayum .....mosham padam cheythal mosham ennum avg padam cheythal avg ennum kidu
> padam cheythal kidu ennum parayunnavannano real fan



same opinion here .. oru average padam.. athile ettavum nallathum eka nallathumaaya vasham vikram maathram...
Shankar's movie shankar's I ennu urtakke parayathe 

Vikrams' i ennu paranjale 100 %  loyal aaku...

Shankar ellam mikachathakkum ennu paranjittu kaaryamilla.  I shanker inte oru paalicha thanne aanu.. Vikraminrte top notch perfomance um. Padam BB level pokum

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Innale rathri 11pmnu anjali yil show ondayrnnu..Marana thirakk ayrnnu enn..korech friends keriyarnnu ...Odi kithachu engane melil balcony vere ethi ennu ariyilla ennu  ..Van hyped tamil moviekk morning showkk undavunna thirakk ratri 11pm nu  ..Book cheythittum balcony vere ethaan ichiri kashtapettennu..


ee oru placil thanne 3,4 theatreil release cheyyunna paripadi thudangiya sesham ingane oru rush njan adyam ayitta kanunne... :Yes:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> veruthe alla telunganmaar kedannu downride cheyyane


Pawan Padam Veenu... Day 1 9.19Cr Share Vanna Padam 4 Days Eduthathu  17.8Cr Share... 
Athilum Share I Finalil Eduthal Ullaa Avanmaarude Avastha...  :Laughing:  Athaanu Preshnam... 
2010il Endhiran Poiii Avduthe Aa Yearle Highest Share Eduthathaa... Ini Orennam Kooda Thaangan Ullaa Kelppillaa...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> naatil ponnoodarnno...long lve alle?


Collegil oru divasame avadhi ullu...National calendar anu follow cheyunne..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Inale avide holiday allayirunallo,ponkal avadhi inn thott allae


innaleyum aayirunnenu tonunu  :Unsure:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> *njan innu poyappol show nerattae tudangi..... mikkavarum second showku kayarum*


etha thtr? full ano?

----------


## MHP369

> Pawan Padam Veenu... Day 1 9.19Cr Share Vanna Padam 4 Days Eduthathu  17.8Cr Share... 
> Athilum Share I Finalil Eduthal Ullaa Avanmaarude Avastha...  Athaanu Preshnam... 
> *2010il Endhiran Poiii Avduthe Aa Yearle Highest Share Eduthathaa... Ini Orennam Kooda Thaangan Ullaa Kelppillaa...*


appo ath tanne kaaryam....

----------


## GangsteR

> Shankar porennu aarum paranjitilla pullide technical kazhivu double aayi koodiyittund also execution level super aayitund ...
> Shankar enna director 200% vijayichu...but Shankar enna screeplay writer 30% down aayi


padam ishtam aayillel turannu parayenda swatantryam ellaarkkum undu but ningal  paranjathu rajamouli shankarnekal better ennu ningal allae paranjathu.... ithu kanda kondu paranjannae ullu

----------


## KRRISH2255

> innaleyum aayirunnenu tonunu


Innale Muthal Avadhi Aanu... Ini Monday Aanu Working Day... Colleges em Avadhi Undallooo... Ninte Ethu College...

----------


## Viru

> innaleyum aayirunnenu tonunu


Chennayil oke holiday koduthayirikum pakshe tirunelveli sideil oke colg's oke undayirunu inale

----------


## kandahassan

oru real Shankar fan enna nilayil enikku ee avasarathil thonunnathu "box office collectionil Shankar thripthan aanenkilum padathinte output
result il pulli thripthanalla ennathu thane aaanu "...

----------


## GangsteR

> etha thtr? full ano?


NEDUMANGD Surya and surya paradise 10 manikku show tudangi status abv avg ..SreeSaraswathiyil  8 manikku spl show undu ,athu kazhinju 11 manikku..avidaw ettiyappl mudinja rush ticket kittilla...so tirikae vannu....ini second showkae pokan pattu

----------


## KRRISH2255

Friday To Sunday PVR 16 Shows... Innu Maatram EKM Main Centrel 54Shows... Probably Record...  :Thinking:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> same opinion here .. oru average padam.. athile ettavum nallathum eka nallathumaaya vasham vikram maathram...
> Shankar's movie shankar's I ennu urtakke parayathe 
> 
> Vikrams' i ennu paranjale 100 %  loyal aaku...
> 
> Shankar ellam mikachathakkum ennu paranjittu kaaryamilla.  I shanker inte oru paalicha thanne aanu.. Vikraminrte top notch perfomance um. Padam BB level pokum


screenplay ok......but ee concept and ideas undakunnathu aaranu.....aa characters n situations design cheyunnathu aaranu.....hunchback character nte makeover engane oke akam ennu chinthichu weta workshop ne utilise cheyyippichathu aaranu....vikramine approach cheythathu aaranu....

Ethoru actoreyum kothippikunna role aanu shankar undakiyathu.....athu 200% hardwork n dedication kondu vikram payback cheyyukayum cheythu.....

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Chennayil oke holiday koduthayirikum pakshe tirunelveli sideil oke colg's oke undayirunu inale


Coimbatorelum Leave Aayrunnu...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Chennai luxe, sathyam escape etc il sunday vare 6am, 6.10 am, 6.15 am, 7 am, 7.30 am okke shows  :Ho:

----------


## GangsteR

> Pawan Padam Veenu... Day 1 9.19Cr Share Vanna Padam 4 Days Eduthathu  17.8Cr Share... 
> Athilum Share I Finalil Eduthal Ullaa Avanmaarude Avastha...  Athaanu Preshnam... 
> 2010il Endhiran Poiii Avduthe Aa Yearle Highest Share Eduthathaa... Ini Orennam Kooda Thaangan Ullaa Kelppillaa...


atintae chorichila avidae nadakkunnathu but I Adhukkum MELE

----------


## ACME

> appo ath tanne kaaryam....


ith njan innale thanne paranjatha..telunganmarde reviews nokkanda enn..avidathe medias vare oru uluppum illathe downride cheyyum...for flower star.. anger maathramalla..telugu ethu big star padam undengilum baaki padangal okke poli ennavum reviews. Live review from theatre okke aaNu avarde movie sites, for telugu films.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Innale Muthal Avadhi Aanu... Ini Monday Aanu Working Day... Colleges em Avadhi Undallooo... Ninte Ethu College...


IIT Madras...Regional holidays badhakam alla.. :Girl Mad:

----------


## kandahassan

> padam ishtam aayillel turannu parayenda swatantryam ellaarkkum undu but ningal  paranjathu rajamouli shankarnekal better ennu ningal allae paranjathu.... ithu kanda kondu paranjannae ullu


dei gangster njan paranjathu enthennu sherikkum manasilakku ....shankarum ss rajamouliyumaanu south il top branded directors ....randu perum
20 crore + salary vaangikkunnund ....ivarl nilavile situational ranking kodukkuvaanel Shankar no1 & mouli no 2 ....I enna padam innale release aayi
...oru superhit levalil ethum athesamayam mouliyude bahubaali all time blockbuster / blockbuster report vannal mouli enna brand > Shankar enna brand 
in film market .......ithu sathyam aanu ....

----------


## ACME

> *IIT Madras*...Regional holidays badhakam alla..


 :Ho:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## K K R

> 


My same reaction  :Shocked:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> IIT Madras...Regional holidays badhakam alla..


machan puli ayirunnalle  :Good:

----------


## ACME

> dei gangster njan paranjathu enthennu sherikkum manasilakku ....shankarum ss rajamouliyumaanu south il top branded directors ....randu perum
> 20 crore + salary vaangikkunnund ....ivarl nilavile situational ranking kodukkuvaanel Shankar no1 & mouli no 2 ....I enna padam innale release aayi
> ...oru superhit levalil ethum athesamayam mouliyude bahubaali all time blockbuster / blockbuster report vannal mouli enna brand > Shankar enna brand 
> in film market .......ithu sathyam aanu ....


SSR is still better for me as a filmmaker  :Vandivittu:

----------


## ikka

> Aa Body Builders fight kodum mass thanne.....palarum shankar pora ennoke parayunnundallo....ithoke ingane aaredukkum.....
> 
> Anal Arasu 
> 
> aa fightil ARR bgm also kidu aarunnu


*BGM is too special in this film!!! ARR had worked out even very minute details and did the BGM!!!! Kidu, Alla Thukku mele*

----------


## ACME

> 





> My same reaction





> machan puli ayirunnalle


ellavareyum njetticha post  :Laughing:  lal fans aarumilledey vidyabhyasam ullavar?

----------


## kandahassan

> SSR is still better for me as a filmmaker


that's your opinion .....hype inotha product shankaarinu nalkan kazhinjalla ...hype inekkaum nalla reethiyil bahubaaali povukayaanenkil
ivde ulla mikka membersum thante opinion support cheyyum...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ellavareyum njetticha post  lal fans aarumilledey vidyabhyasam ullavar?


 @Don Mathew.........

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Friday To Sunday PVR 16 Shows... Innu Maatram EKM Main Centrel 54Shows... Probably Record...


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> *BGM is too special in this film!!! ARR had worked out even very minute details and did the BGM!!!! Kidu, Alla Thukku mele*


athonnum illathre.....ARR oke valare mosam ennanu abhinava critics parayunnathu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

innale keralathil ethra shows kalichu kaanum? 900?

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Padathil santhanam vijay/vijay fans pattiyo entho onnu paranjallo....entammo.....pinne oru minute onnum kelkan patiyila...


'kamal fans ratham kodukuranga vijay fans arisi kodukuranga'..kamal ne ishtampole place l mention cheyunund..b/w film ishtapeto?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 'kamal fans ratham kodukuranga vijay fans arisi kodukuranga'..kamal ne ishtampole place l mention cheyunund..b/w *film ishtapeto*?


Athukkum......... :Giveup:

----------


## xeon

> screenplay ok......but ee concept and ideas undakunnathu aaranu.....aa characters n situations design cheyunnathu aaranu.....hunchback character nte makeover engane oke akam ennu chinthichu weta workshop ne utilise cheyyippichathu aaranu....vikramine approach cheythathu aaranu....
> 
> Ethoru actoreyum kothippikunna role aanu shankar undakiyathu.....athu 200% hardwork n dedication kondu vikram payback cheyyukayum cheythu.....


ellam seri sammathichu charector undakkiyathu shankar thanne.. pakshe athu screen play tight aakki execute cheythale kaaryamullu.. Ithinte iratti imagination chilappo vinyanu kaanum? enthu prayojanam.. Brisk and lag illatha screen play aanu shankartinte superoiority .. athu lack aayathanu ee padathinte ettavum valiya kuzhappam.. Good at parts

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Athukkum.........


klm oke engane rush???

----------


## MHP369

kamaline imitate cheythulla nadatham :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> dei gangster njan paranjathu enthennu sherikkum manasilakku ....shankarum ss rajamouliyumaanu south il top branded directors ....randu perum
> 20 crore + salary vaangikkunnund ....ivarl nilavile situational ranking kodukkuvaanel Shankar no1 & mouli no 2 ....I enna padam innale release aayi
> ...oru superhit levalil ethum athesamayam mouliyude bahubaali all time blockbuster / blockbuster report vannal mouli enna brand > Shankar enna brand 
> in film market .......ithu sathyam aanu ....


baahubali irangumbol shankar vinayan range aakum ..k nadakkattae

----------


## GangsteR

Shankarnte koodae Vinayantae peru cherthu enthina Shankarnae naattikkunnathu

----------


## GangsteR

> ellam seri sammathichu charector undakkiyathu shankar thanne.. pakshe athu screen play tight aakki execute cheythale kaaryamullu.. Ithinte iratti imagination chilappo vinyanu kaanum? enthu prayojanam.. Brisk and lag illatha screen play aanu shankartinte superoiority .. athu lack aayathanu ee padathinte ettavum valiya kuzhappam.. Good at parts


Vinayanu oru 100 cr koduthal ithinekal kidu sadhanam varum allae..

----------


## Nithz



----------


## KRRISH2255

Vinayanu Shankarinte Iratti Imagination... Ente Ponnooo Endokke Kelkkanam....  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Tamil Cinema @ BoAnalyst 19m
#I Trade Talk Looks Average To Above Average.
Now It Is All Left To The Box Office. Shankar Without
Writer Sujatha Is Being Analyzed.
View details ·
Tamil Cinema @ BoAnalyst 22m
#I Box Office Looks Great. We Have Always Stressed
The Fact Of Having A Great AP /Telangana Market.
The Anniyan Combo Has Rocked Day One.

----------


## GangsteR

> Vinayanu Shankarinte Iratti Imagination... Ente Ponnooo Endokke Kelkkanam....


Talkalam ithokae kettu angu sahikkuka...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> klm oke engane rush???


entammo...onnum parayanda.....meleparambil jagathyum vijayaraghavanum pennu kanan poya pole.....5 theatre undayittum ellarkum avasanam dhanya mathi :Laughing:  Junction muzhuvan innale block aarunnu....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

> Shankarnte koodae Vinayantae peru cherthu enthina Shankarnae naattikkunnathu


kamal hassaan is better actor than rajini in all way but rajini is no 1 in film industry ....like wise Shankar is a giant like kamal , ssr in second position...
bahubaali kidukkiyal ssr range koodum ...ithu sure aanu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> vinayanu oru 100 cr koduthal ithinekal kidu sadhanam varum allae..


verum .. Chakka

----------


## GangsteR

> verum .. Chakka


iratti imagination ulla aalallae

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson @ iamAmyJackson 
“ @Kornerseat : #I Telugu creates record for 1st day
opening gross crossed 7 Crs .” Breaking more
records

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ellam seri sammathichu charector undakkiyathu shankar thanne.. pakshe athu screen play tight aakki execute cheythale kaaryamullu.. Ithinte iratti imagination chilappo vinyanu kaanum? enthu prayojanam.. Brisk and lag illatha screen play aanu shankartinte superoiority .. athu lack aayathanu ee padathinte ettavum valiya kuzhappam.. Good at parts


Eniku oru 'Kathy' tharu....please...... :Death:

----------


## Nithz

Interview With Vikram Now In Surya

----------


## GangsteR

⭐Aascar Film⭐ @ Aascars 
[ #TELUGU Record] #I Telugu creates record for 1st
day opening day crosses 7 Crs Nett . A Huge record
for a dubbed...

----------


## GangsteR

@KRRISH2255 telugil dubbing opening record ittu allae

----------


## wayanadan

> Amy Jackson @ iamAmyJackson 
> “ @Kornerseat : #I Telugu creates record for 1st day
> opening gross crossed 7 Crs .” Breaking more
> records


*kerala ????????????????
*

----------


## Mayavi 369

> entammo...onnum parayanda.....meleparambil jagathyum vijayaraghavanum pennu kanan poya pole.....5 theatre undayittum ellarkum avasanam dhanya mathi Junction muzhuvan innale block aarunnu....


Dhanayayil Next Week Picket Charted Alle

----------


## GangsteR

#I Telugu creates record on first day crosses 7 Crs
Nett.A Huge record for a dubbed movie in
Andhra,almost equal to a direct telugu film!

 :Band:

----------


## KRRISH2255

7Cr Share 7Cr Net 7Cr Gross... 7Cr Share Aavane Vazhiyullo... APYile Reethi Athaanu...

----------


## GangsteR

> *kerala ????????????????
> *


varum......

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Dhanayayil Next Week Picket Charted Alle


picket 43 and mmde fireman banners oke ottichittund :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> @KRRISH2255 telugil dubbing opening record ittu allae


Yes Record Aanu.. Kerala Sure Record... TN Koode Kittiyaal...  :cheers:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> picket 43 and mmde fireman banners oke ottichittund


Njan Vicharichu Ullattil Eduthappo Fireman Avidunn Out Aayenna

----------


## HighnesS

> Njan Vicharichu Ullattil Eduthappo Fireman Avidunn Out Aayenna


I koluthiyathu kondu mikkavarum Pranavathil kerum..

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Njan Vicharichu Ullattil Eduthappo Fireman Avidunn Out Aayenna


undu......I main centre appol aaradhana avum alle

----------


## kandahassan

> Vinayanu oru 100 cr koduthal ithinekal kidu sadhanam varum allae..


athu parayan patilla ......chilappol nalla product kittum marichanenkil mosham product kittum  :Yes3:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> undu......I main centre appol aaradhana avum alle


Money Rathnam Aradhana Aayirunu Alle But Aradhanyil Next Week Rasam Rlz Und

----------


## GangsteR

> Yes Record Aanu.. Kerala Sure Record... TN Koode Kittiyaal...


Ee pokku pokuvanel Endhiranu Mele aakum

----------


## xeon

> iratti imagination ulla aalallae


ede oru kaaryam paranjal athinte artham manasilakkade..

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Money Rathnam Aradhana Aayirunu Alle But Aradhanyil Next Week Rasam Rlz Und


yes.....avide rasam posterum undu....

----------


## GangsteR

> athu parayan patilla ......chilappol nalla product kittum marichanenkil mosham product kittum


100 alla 500 cr kodutalum angerae kandu pattilla

----------


## Mayavi 369

> I koluthiyathu kondu mikkavarum Pranavathil kerum..


Pranavathil Mariyam Mukku Charted

----------


## Mayavi 369

> yes.....avide rasam posterum undu....


Archanayil Ittit , Shift Cheyyam  :Read: 

Rasam Lal Fans Polum Kaanum Enn Thonunilla

----------


## kandahassan

> 100 alla 500 cr kodutalum angerae kandu pattilla


athengane parayan pattum ????

cheythal alle athu nadakkumo illayo ennu parayan pattu .....nadakilla ennathinte reason parayu ???

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Innalathe kerala opening exact figure arinjo? @Mayavi 369 @KRRISH2255

----------


## kandahassan

> Innalathe kerala opening exact figure arinjo? @Mayavi 369 @KRRISH2255


ente prediction thane - 3 .75 - 4 .05 crore gross varum first day  :Yes3:

----------


## xeon

> 100 alla 500 cr kodutalum angerae kandu pattilla


aareyum ingane under estimate cheyyaruthu.. kashtam

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Archanayil Ittit , Shift Cheyyam 
> 
> Rasam Lal Fans Polum Kaanum Enn Thonunilla


rajeev nath nte track record :Girl Crazy:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Innalathe kerala opening exact figure arinjo? @Mayavi 369 @KRRISH2255


 :No:   :No:

----------


## GangsteR

> athengane parayan pattum ????
> 
> cheythal alle athu nadakkumo illayo ennu parayan pattu .....nadakilla ennathinte reason parayu ???


vinayanu kofukunnatinekal better santosh panditinu kodukkunnnatha...

----------


## singam

tamilile popular media reviews okke parayunna oru negative absence of writer Sujatha aanu (sujatha rangrajan).. sujatha-shankar combination aanu indian, muthalvan, anniyan, edhiran okke cheythathu.. endhiran timeil sujatha marichu.. I nte dialogue writers subha aanu (suresh-balakrishnan, co writers of ayan, ko, mattran)..

----------


## kandahassan

> vinayanu kofukunnatinekal better santosh panditinu kodukkunnnatha...


enthadisthanathil aanu thaan angane parayunnathu ?????

reasons parayado ???

----------


## Mayavi 369

> rajeev nath nte track record


Fireman & Picket  :Band: 

After long Time Will Miss Prithvi Film FDFS  :Moodoff:

----------


## GangsteR

> ede oru kaaryam paranjal athinte artham manasilakkade..


.............

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Innalathe kerala opening exact figure arinjo? @Mayavi 369 @KRRISH2255


Arinjillaaaa... TCR Centre Maathram Innale 8Lakhs Plus Gross Vannu...

----------


## GangsteR

> aareyum ingane under estimate cheyyaruthu.. kashtam


oru under estimate illa..vinayantae adutirangiya nalloru padam para

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> tamilile popular media reviews okke parayunna oru negative absence of writer Sujatha aanu (sujatha rangrajan).. sujatha-shankar combination aanu indian, muthalvan, anniyan, edhiran okke cheythathu.. endhiran timeil sujatha marichu.. I nte dialogue writers subha aanu (suresh-balakrishnan, co writers of ayan, ko, mattran)..


athu sathyam machane.......scriptingil pullide oru help nannayittu undarnnu.....Ko yum Kana kanden um allathe Subha de onnum athra sukham pora.....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Arinjillaaaa... TCR Centre Maathram Innale 8Lakhs Plus Gross Vannu...


CLT um Record Opening , But Apsara Record Jilla Thanne

----------


## RED DEVIL

> entammo...onnum parayanda.....meleparambil jagathyum vijayaraghavanum pennu kanan poya pole.....5 theatre undayittum ellarkum avasanam dhanya mathi Junction muzhuvan innale block aarunnu....


eladathum ithanu avasthayale..ivide yum 4 theatr l und..inale 8.45pm nu thudangenda padam 9.30pm ayi thudangyapo..fst kazhjnj padam kazhjnj pokan orungunavarude tirakum scnd kanan varunavarude tirak kndum elam blck ayi..ketanum irakanum patatha avastha.

----------


## GangsteR

> tamilile popular media reviews okke parayunna oru negative absence of writer Sujatha aanu (sujatha rangrajan).. sujatha-shankar combination aanu indian, muthalvan, anniyan, edhiran okke cheythathu.. endhiran timeil sujatha marichu.. I nte dialogue writers subha aanu (suresh-balakrishnan, co writers of ayan, ko, mattran)..


Arrambam subha allaarno

----------


## kandahassan

> athu sathyam machane.......scriptingil pullide oru help nannayittu undarnnu.....Ko yum Kana kanden um allathe Subha de onnum athra sukham pora.....


njaano  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> enthadisthanathil aanu thaan angane parayunnathu ?????
> 
> reasons parayado ???


vinayan ithuvare irakkiyathu mikacha kala srishtikal aanallo allae.... aa oru adistanam matram mathi

----------


## Mayavi 369

Aambala Any Reports , Koora Aakan Aan Sadyatha ????
 @singam & @GangsteR

----------


## Brother

> tamilile popular media reviews okke parayunna oru negative absence of writer Sujatha aanu (sujatha rangrajan).. sujatha-shankar combination aanu indian, muthalvan, anniyan, edhiran okke cheythathu.. endhiran timeil sujatha marichu.. I nte dialogue writers subha aanu (suresh-balakrishnan, co writers of ayan, ko, mattran)..


sujathayude absence thanneyanu manirathnam chithrangal ippol moshamavanulla oru karanam.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Arrambam subha allaarno


yes......ellam directorude koode co writing aanu

----------


## National Star

> Arinjillaaaa... TCR Centre Maathram Innale 8Lakhs Plus Gross Vannu...


enthoot kaaryam.. monday veezhaanullathalle..  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Aambala Any Reports , Koora Aakan Aan Sadyatha ????
>  @singam & @GangsteR


I ullapol athinae aaru mind cheyunnu...no idea

----------


## GangsteR

> enthoot kaaryam.. monday veezhaanullathalle..


Andhrayil padam veenittum 1st day record ittu :@ITV

----------


## RED DEVIL

> athu sathyam machane.......scriptingil pullide oru help nannayittu undarnnu.....Ko yum Kana kanden um allathe Subha de onnum athra sukham pora.....


kana kanden oke atrak mutano apart frm prithvi's perfrmce?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> sujathayude absence thanneyanu manirathnam chithrangal ippol moshamavanulla oru karanam.


oh.....mani rathanam nte koodeyum work cheythittundo?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> enthoot kaaryam.. monday veezhaanullathalle..


Ithu Oraale Aakkiyathaanooo... Athoo Serious Aanooo...

----------


## kandahassan

gangsterinoudu oru chodyam

Shankar inu allenkil athupolulla oru branded directorkku tamil nattill actors , mattu associationte vilakku indennu kaaruthuka......AR rahmane pole oru
music director ee situational kittumo ???? vikramine pole actorsine kittumo ???? camerakku munnilo pinnilo ee vaka associational ulla members aaitulla arelum
kittuvo ??????  ingane ulla sahacharyathil kittunnavare vachu padam cheyyendi varum ethu brahmaanda director aayalum .....ee situation aanu vinayan ippol
nerittu kondirikkunnathu ....film indudtriyil ninnum 1% help illathe aanu angeru padam cheyyunnathu ....ithrayum ethirppukale marikadannu ayaal padam cheyunundenkil
athu ayyalude kazhiv ....athine santhosh panditumaayi compare cheyunnathu thante arivillayma aanu ......

vinayante situation Shankar aayirunnu ennu vekkukua...what happens to I ????

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> kana kanden oke atrak mutano apart frm prithvi's perfrmce?


theatrinnu kandatha......annu prithvide aa surprise performance karanam padam ishtapettu

----------


## kandahassan

> vinayan ithuvare irakkiyathu mikacha kala srishtikal aanallo allae.... aa oru adistanam matram mathi


ithinulla marupadi njan ippol paranjitund  :Kettoda:

----------


## K K R

> oh.....mani rathanam nte koodeyum work cheythittundo?


roja,iruvaril okke work cheythittundu  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sujatha_Rangarajan

----------


## Rayamanikyam

*Njanum innale kandu from TVM New Screen-1 5:00pm show...housefull electrifying atmosphere...enikku ishtapettu....Shankar-Vikram show nammude SGyum polichu.
SGku nalla claps kitti.Njn keriya showkku Sankar Ramakrishnan and Family undayirunu*

----------


## K K R

> theatrinnu kandatha......annu prithvide aa surprise performance karanam padam ishtapettu


Njan aa padam kanditilla..prithvi atrekk kidu perfo aano

----------


## Viru

> gangsterinoudu oru chodyam
> 
> Shankar inu allenkil athupolulla oru branded directorkku tamil nattill actors , mattu associationte vilakku indennu kaaruthuka......AR rahmane pole oru
> music director ee situational kittumo ???? vikramine pole actorsine kittumo ???? camerakku munnilo pinnilo ee vaka associational ulla members aaitulla arelum
> kittuvo ??????  ingane ulla sahacharyathil kittunnavare vachu padam cheyyendi varum ethu brahmaanda director aayalum .....ee situation aanu vinayan ippol
> nerittu kondirikkunnathu ....film indudtriyil ninnum 1% help illathe aanu angeru padam cheyyunnathu ....ithrayum ethirppukale marikadannu ayaal padam cheyunundenkil
> athu ayyalude kazhiv ....athine santhosh panditumaayi compare cheyunnathu thante arivillayma aanu ......
> 
> vinayante situation Shankar aayirunnu ennu vekkukua...what happens to I ????


Ithe oke sherikum parayuna aano njan karuthi sarcasm anene

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> *Njanum innale kandu from TVM New Screen-1 5:00pm show...housefull electrifying atmosphere...enikku ishtapettu....Shankar-Vikram show nammude SGyum polichu.
> SGku nalla claps kitti.Njn keriya showkku Sankar Ramakrishnan and Family undayirunu*


 :Band:                 .

----------


## singam

> Aambala Any Reports , Koora Aakan Aan Sadyatha ???? @singam & @GangsteR


first half kollam anna rajasekar tweetiyathu..athinu sesham report onnumilla..

----------


## kadathanadan

> gangsterinoudu oru chodyam
> 
> Shankar inu allenkil athupolulla oru branded directorkku tamil nattill actors , mattu associationte vilakku indennu kaaruthuka......AR rahmane pole oru
> music director ee situational kittumo ???? vikramine pole actorsine kittumo ???? camerakku munnilo pinnilo ee vaka associational ulla members aaitulla arelum
> kittuvo ??????  ingane ulla sahacharyathil kittunnavare vachu padam cheyyendi varum ethu brahmaanda director aayalum .....ee situation aanu vinayan ippol
> nerittu kondirikkunnathu ....film indudtriyil ninnum 1% help illathe aanu angeru padam cheyyunnathu ....ithrayum ethirppukale marikadannu ayaal padam cheyunundenkil
> athu ayyalude kazhiv ....athine santhosh panditumaayi compare cheyunnathu thante arivillayma aanu ......
> 
> vinayante situation Shankar aayirunnu ennu vekkukua...what happens to I ????


thante project nannavillenn urapundel aa prjct oru nalla dirctr cheyyilla

----------


## GangsteR

> gangsterinoudu oru chodyam
> 
> Shankar inu allenkil athupolulla oru branded directorkku tamil nattill actors , mattu associationte vilakku indennu kaaruthuka......AR rahmane pole oru
> music director ee situational kittumo ???? vikramine pole actorsine kittumo ???? camerakku munnilo pinnilo ee vaka associational ulla members aaitulla arelum
> kittuvo ??????  ingane ulla sahacharyathil kittunnavare vachu padam cheyyendi varum ethu brahmaanda director aayalum .....ee situation aanu vinayan ippol
> nerittu kondirikkunnathu ....film indudtriyil ninnum 1% help illathe aanu angeru padam cheyyunnathu ....ithrayum ethirppukale marikadannu ayaal padam cheyunundenkil
> athu ayyalude kazhiv ....athine santhosh panditumaayi compare cheyunnathu thante arivillayma aanu ......
> 
> vinayante situation Shankar aayirunnu ennu vekkukua...what happens to I ????


nice question... shankar hollywood  tecnitionsine vechu padam edukkum ...Ethukkum mele

 :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> Ithe oke sherikum parayuna aano njan karuthi sarcasm anene


njan paranjathellam ulla kaaryangal aanu ...athu enikkum ariyam ningalkkum ariyam  :Yes3: 

pinne ente chodyam ingane oru situational shankarinu ee nilavarathil padam cheyyan pattumo ???

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Njan aa padam kanditilla..prithvi atrekk kidu perfo aano


Ini kandal chilappo athra pidikila....annathe aa timil prithvi character n acting oru surprise aarunnu

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Aa Body Builders fight kodum mass thanne.....palarum shankar pora ennoke parayunnundallo....ithoke ingane aaredukkum.....
> 
> Anal Arasu 
> 
> aa fightil ARR bgm also kidu aarunnu


merasalaytn sng le creativiy ku oru salute..call btn nd end btn.. :Giveup:

----------


## Brother

> oh.....mani rathanam nte koodeyum work cheythittundo?


almost oru vidam cinemakalilum...ayuda ezuthu moshamayippoyittum undu.

----------


## GangsteR

> *Njanum innale kandu from TVM New Screen-1 5:00pm show...housefull electrifying atmosphere...enikku ishtapettu....Shankar-Vikram show nammude SGyum polichu.
> SGku nalla claps kitti.Njn keriya showkku Sankar Ramakrishnan and Family undayirunu*


1 week TVM adukkaan pattilla allae

----------


## Viru

> njan paranjathellam ulla kaaryangal aanu ...athu enikkum ariyam ningalkkum ariyam 
> 
> pinne ente chodyam ingane oru situational shankarinu ee nilavarathil padam cheyyan pattumo ???


njan ee naatukaran alla :Vandivittu:

----------


## singam

> merasalaytn sng le creativiy ku oru salute..call btn nd end btn..


aa call button press cheyyuna scene censor cut cheythu kalanju..

----------


## kandahassan

> thante project nannavillenn urapundel aa prjct oru nalla dirctr cheyyilla


association il ninnum ellam ban kittiya director pinne jeevitha kaalam muzhuvan padam cheyyandennano  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR

> Njan aa padam kanditilla..prithvi atrekk kidu perfo aano


shantan aaya villain..kollaan vannalum chirichu kondu irikkum

----------


## kandahassan

> nice question... shankar hollywood  tecnitionsine vechu padam edukkum ...Ethukkum mele


Hollywood techniciass vachu padam edukkum ..ok..... appol tamil mnattile film actors association shnakarine ban cheythennu vachekku ...actorsinem
pulli hollywoodil ninnum import cheyyumo ????

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @
Dhananjayang 33m
#I is a magnificent effort on screen
from @Shankarshanmugh sir & @
chiyaanvikram ... what an effort! An
epic love story told spectacularly :Smile:

----------


## kadathanadan

> association il ninnum ellam ban kittiya director pinne jeevitha kaalam muzhuvan padam cheyyandennano


vinayan ban kittatha kalathullathalle war n love oke  :Ennekollu:  
btw vinayanu ban kittanulla reason enthayirunnu??

----------


## GangsteR

> Hollywood techniciass vachu padam edukkum ..ok..... appol tamil mnattile film actors association shnakarine ban cheythennu vachekku ...actorsinem
> pulli hollywoodil ninnum import cheyyumo ????


pulli venamenkil arnoldinae kondu varum...oru hollywood padam eduthalum albhutha pedan illa

----------


## GangsteR

Dhananjayan Govind @
Dhananjayang 30m
#I -a must watch for sheer effort,
innovative & grand making, brilliant
effort by @chiyaanvikram , @
iamAmyJackson , amazing music. Go 4

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> merasalaytn sng le creativiy ku oru salute..call btn nd end btn..


athu, aa bike changing to amy, shoe lace trick, beast look ulapde palathum reveal cheythathanu shankar nu pattiya oru pisaku....also song clips oke nerathe iraki....kopile hindi marketing :Badpc: 

Ithoke kanathe theatril poyi aadyam ayittu kandirunnel ippol shankar ichiri mosamayi ennu parayunnavar oke vayum polichu irunnene....

----------


## GangsteR

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYhPng3Ch4A

----------


## GangsteR

> athu, aa bike changing to amy, shoe lace trick, beast look ulapde palathum reveal cheythathanu shankar nu pattiya oru pisaku....also song clips oke nerathe iraki....kopile hindi marketing
> 
> Ithoke kanathe theatril poyi aadyam ayittu kandirunnel ippol shankar ichiri mosamayi ennu parayunnavar oke vayum polichu irunnene....


btb hindi rlz nalae allae

----------


## RED DEVIL

> theatrinnu kandatha......annu prithvide aa surprise performance karanam padam ishtapettu


njanum theatr l nina kandathu veetkarumayt(kodum abhadham ayipoyi gopika  k athu vare glamorous akanda valapozhum etelum padatinu pokumbol avalde..)..prithvi thakarthitnd apart frm that padam madupa as far as i'm cncrnd.veetukarkm ishtapetila.

----------


## kandahassan

> pulli venamenkil arnoldinae kondu varum...oru hollywood padam eduthalum albhutha pedan illa


utharam muttumpol konjanam kuthuka enna chollaanu enikkippol orma varunnathu  :Laughing: 

ente chodyathinu correct aayi utharam tharu ..vinayante situation Shankar vannal ithe qualitiyil tamil actorsine vachu padam edukkan
shankarinu kazhiyumo ???

----------


## Viru

> tamilile popular media reviews okke parayunna oru negative absence of writer Sujatha aanu (sujatha rangrajan).. sujatha-shankar combination aanu indian, muthalvan, anniyan, edhiran okke cheythathu.. endhiran timeil sujatha marichu.. I nte dialogue writers subha aanu (suresh-balakrishnan, co writers of ayan, ko, mattran)..


appo pullide contribution airikum ee social relevance n corruption 

veruthe alla ithe 2um illatha churukam shankar padagalil onne ayath I

----------


## kadathanadan

> athu, aa bike changing to amy, shoe lace trick, beast look ulapde palathum reveal cheythathanu shankar nu pattiya oru pisaku....also song clips oke nerathe iraki....kopile hindi marketing
> 
> Ithoke kanathe theatril poyi aadyam ayittu kandirunnel ippol shankar ichiri mosamayi ennu parayunnavar oke vayum polichu irunnene....


yes vikraminte matt charactersine patti reveal cheyyandayirunnu..
ellarum pettenn kaanumbo excited aayi poyene wom unanimously +ve  aayene...

----------


## kandahassan

> vinayan ban kittatha kalathullathalle war n love oke  
> btw vinayanu ban kittanulla reason enthayirunnu??


macta associationte thaazhe thattil ullavarude koode ennum nila ninnu , avarude vethanam koottan sahayichu ,,avarude
kudumbangalile pattini illathaakki ithokkeyaanu ayaal cheytha thettu ........pinne kulamkuthikalaya chila mun nira nadanmaareyum
mun nira samvidhaayakareyum vimarshichu  :Band:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> aa call button press cheyyuna scene censor cut cheythu kalanju..


 :Badpc: 

Amy kidilan ayittu cheythu....enthinum ready aarunnu aval.....acting exposure intimacy....ottum vulgar ayittu thonniyathumila.......oru tamil\indian actrees ne kondonnu ithraku patola.....

----------


## Spunky

> IIT Madras...Regional holidays badhakam alla..


 :Ho:   :Scared:

----------


## GangsteR

> utharam muttumpol konjanam kuthuka enna chollaanu enikkippol orma varunnathu 
> 
> ente chodyathinu correct aayi utharam tharu ..vinayante situation Shankar vannal ithe qualitiyil tamil actorsine vachu padam edukkan
> shankarinu kazhiyumo ???


athallae njanum parayunnathu.. shankar hollywood ulla aalkare kondu vannu cheyyum..ithium nalla profuct kittum. I il main department ellam avar aanu cheytrkunnathu...i

----------


## kadathanadan

> utharam muttumpol konjanam kuthuka enna chollaanu enikkippol orma varunnathu 
> 
> ente chodyathinu correct aayi utharam tharu ..vinayante situation Shankar vannal ithe qualitiyil tamil actorsine vachu padam edukkan
> shankarinu kazhiyumo ???


ella facilities ulla kalathum vinayan cheyth vecha padangal nammal kandathalle..
machanu thanne ariyalloo e vinayan shankar comparison oke romba over aanenn..

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> njanum theatr l nina kandathu veetkarumayt(kodum abhadham ayipoyi gopika  k athu vare glamorous akanda valapozhum etelum padatinu pokumbol avalde..)..prithvi thakarthitnd apart frm that padam madupa as far as i'm cncrnd.veetukarkm ishtapetila.


yes.....athu ottum ishtapedathavarum undu.....

----------


## RED DEVIL

> athu, aa bike changing to amy, shoe lace trick, beast look ulapde palathum reveal cheythathanu shankar nu pattiya oru pisaku....also song clips oke nerathe iraki....kopile hindi marketing
> 
> Ithoke kanathe theatril poyi aadyam ayittu kandirunnel ippol shankar ichiri mosamayi ennu parayunnavar oke vayum polichu irunnene....


e promo sngs oke cmp people elarum kanan idayila avarkoke freshness feel cheyunund...ente frd meresalaytn sng oke kandit 'entha ale?' enoke chodichu..aila aila sng ad film makers nu oru study material ayirikum..last le ah jeans ad oke

----------


## kandahassan

> ella facilities ulla kalathum vinayan cheyth vecha padangal nammal kandathalle..
> machanu thanne ariyalloo e vinayan shankar comparison oke romba over aanenn..


ivde vinayan Shankar comparison tudangiyathu njan alla but vinayane chumma kuttam paranjal numma eda pedum  :Yes3:

----------


## GangsteR

> yes vikraminte matt charactersine patti reveal cheyyandayirunnu..
> ellarum pettenn kaanumbo excited aayi poyene wom unanimously +ve  aayene...


diwali rlz ennu paranju promotion oke nerate tudangi..rlz aduppicha tym aarnenkil kurachu koodi hype vannaenae

----------


## kandahassan

> athallae njanum parayunnathu.. shankar hollywood ulla aalkare kondu vannu cheyyum..ithium nalla profuct kittum. I il main department ellam avar aanu cheytrkunnathu...i


appol Hollywood ninnulla actors aano??????

avaru thamizhu parayumo  :Ennekollu:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> btb hindi rlz nalae allae


innille??  eniku valiya pidi illa...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athu, aa bike changing to amy, shoe lace trick, beast look ulapde palathum reveal cheythathanu shankar nu pattiya oru pisaku....also song clips oke nerathe iraki....kopile hindi marketing
> 
> Ithoke kanathe theatril poyi aadyam ayittu kandirunnel ippol shankar ichiri mosamayi ennu parayunnavar oke vayum polichu irunnene....


Ithu njan nerathe paranjatha....wow factor kuravu ennok paranju nadakunnavanmar vaayum polichirunnu kandene oro framesum...!Ithu ellaam reveal cheythu aa surprise elements ellaam nashipichu...!

----------


## GangsteR

> ivde vinayan Shankar comparison tudangiyathu njan alla but vinayane chumma kuttam paranjal numma eda pedum


ok vinayan is better than shankar....chapter close

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 


njettalinte oru round kazhinjathanu...u are late  :Phhhh:

----------


## GangsteR

> appol Hollywood ninnulla actors aano??????
> 
> avaru thamizhu parayumo


Hollywoodil ninnu vanna Amy assal aayi tamil paranjittundu..pinneyallae

----------


## GangsteR

> innille??  eniku valiya pidi illa...


nalae ennu thonunnu

----------


## Viru

> Amy kidilan ayittu cheythu....enthinum ready aarunnu aval.....acting exposure intimacy....ottum vulgar ayittu thonniyathumila.......oru tamil\indian actrees ne kondonnu ithraku patola.....


Pand ivide aro paranja orma und barring aish shankar fililsine nayikamar onnum cluch pidichitilenn

ivale angane akathirunal mathi

----------


## Spunky

----------------

----------


## kandahassan

> ok vinayan is better than shankar....chapter close


 :Nono:  :Nono:  Shankar is a legend ...vinayan is greater than Shankar ennu njan evdem paranjittilla but pandit > vinayan ennu thaan paranju...

enthu udhesham kondaanu thaan ingane parayunnathu ????

----------


## Spunky

> njettalinte oru round kazhinjathanu...u are late


lateah vanthalum latestah varuven  :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR

Dubbing artist of amy raveena

----------


## SAM369

Tollyboxoffice.com ‏@Tolly_BOXOFFICE 
#I collected a share of 2.52 crore (FH's incl) in Nizam and approximately 5c+ share in AP to a combined share of 7.5-7.6c share approx

----------


## SAM369

Tollyboxoffice.com @Tolly_BOXOFFICE  · 
#I Opens day 2 on a very strong note. Advance fulls every where inspite of not so encouraging word of mouth

----------


## GangsteR

> Shankar is a legend ...vinayan is greater than Shankar ennu njan evdem paranjittilla but pandit > vinayan ennu thaan paranju...
> 
> enthu udhesham kondaanu thaan ingane parayunnathu ????


5 lakhs vechu pandit ellam cheyunnu.. ividae vinayan 3cr vechu padam cheythu producerae kuttu paala edupikunnu.. so panfitji tannae better

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ella facilities ulla kalathum vinayan cheyth vecha padangal nammal kandathalle..
> machanu thanne ariyalloo e vinayan shankar comparison oke romba over aanenn..





> e promo sngs oke cmp people elarum kanan idayila avarkoke freshness feel cheyunund...ente frd meresalaytn sng oke kandit 'entha ale?' enoke chodichu..aila aila sng ad film makers nu oru study material ayirikum..last le ah jeans ad oke


Shankar padathinu scenes reveal cheythu kondulla marketing avasyam illa.....JUST THE NAME IS ENOUGH......athu aaru manasilakiyillenkilum atleast pulli enkilum manasilakanam....

anniyanil 3um same vikram character thanne aanennum athu multiple personality disorder anennum oke nerathe arinjittu padam kandirunnel annu namuku undaya aa excitement level varumayiruno?? 

aadyam ayittanu ithrayum story links scenes song clips oke oru shankar filminte purathu vidunnathu before release....oru cheriya trailer mathram mathiyayirunnu....

----------


## kadathanadan

> ivde vinayan Shankar comparison tudangiyathu njan alla but vinayane chumma kuttam paranjal numma eda pedum


ennal okies...
venel namuk Malayalathil ozhinju kidakunna shankar padhavi vinayanu kodukqm pore???

----------


## GangsteR

> Tollyboxoffice.com ‏@Tolly_BOXOFFICE 
> #I collected a share of 2.52 crore (FH's incl) in Nizam and approximately 5c+ share in AP to a combined share of 7.5-7.6c share approx


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## SAM369

#I takes a Fantastic opening @ Nellore district with a first day share of 42.5 Lakhs #Unbelievable

Opening of #I will be by far the best ever for any Dubbed movie till date. In few centers its on par with the Openings of Top telugu heroes

----------


## SAM369

Verutheyalla Ivanmarkke Pranthilakiyathe  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

Vinayan Tozhuttil kutti aanennu Vinayante draculayil dracula aayi act cheyta actor paranjittundu..pulliyudae rumeneration polum koduthottilla

----------


## RED DEVIL

> Pand ivide aro paranja orma und barring aish shankar fililsine nayikamar onnum cluch pidichitilenn
> 
> ivale angane akathirunal mathi


pandu manoramayil same article undarnu..anniyan time l anen thonunu.

----------


## kandahassan

> 5 lakhs vechu pandit ellam cheyunnu.. ividae vinayan 3cr vechu padam cheythu producerae kuttu paala edupikunnu.. so panfitji tannae better


ethu producer aanu kuthu paala eduthathu ??????

avarude peru para .....5 lack vachu ellam cheyunnu ennu paranjallo so pandit > Shankar ennu ningal parayumo ???

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Pand ivide aro paranja orma und barring aish shankar fililsine nayikamar onnum cluch pidichitilenn
> 
> ivale angane akathirunal mathi


sangathi sathyam aanu....sada yude oke avastha noku...madhubala,nagma,urmila,manisha koirala,genelia,sreya saran....evarkoke shankar films kondu prathyekichu nettam onnum undayitila......but ival ithode koluthan aanu chance.....

----------


## GangsteR

> ethu producer aanu kuthu paala eduthathu ??????
> 
> avarude peru para .....5 lack vachu ellam cheyunnu ennu paranjallo so pandit > Shankar ennu ningal parayumo ???


macha enikku ningalodu tarkkikkan vayya.. vinayanae ningalku ishtamanenkil eniku ayaallude padangal koora tannnae....

----------


## GangsteR

> sangathi sathyam aanu....sada yude oke avastha noku...madhubala,nagma,urmila,manisha koirala,genelia,sreya saran....evarkoke shankar films kondu prathyekichu nettam onnum undayitila......but ival ithode koluthan aanu chance.....


ipol kurachu films kittiyallo

----------


## kandahassan

> Vinayan Tozhuttil kutti aanennu Vinayante draculayil dracula aayi act cheyta actor paranjittundu..pulliyudae rumeneration polum koduthottilla


aaru paranju ithokke ????????

side role cheythu nadanna ezhaam kooliye hero akki padam eduthu ....padam hit ayappol perum prashasthiyum aayi...

pinne vere padam onnum kittathappol b unnikrishnante avashyaprakaaram vinayane parasyamaayi thalli paranju appol koduthu
3-4 padathil role ...ivan maryada ramanil okke angane oppichathalle role  :Kettoda:

----------


## GangsteR

@Shankarshanmugh @pcsreeram #I grossed Rs.
1.80 crore $293,000) on 214 screens inc Tamil and
Telugu in the USA premier show.

----------


## ITV

> macta associationte thaazhe thattil ullavarude koode ennum nila ninnu , avarude vethanam koottan sahayichu ,,avarude
> kudumbangalile pattini illathaakki ithokkeyaanu ayaal cheytha thettu ........pinne kulamkuthikalaya chila mun nira nadanmaareyum
> mun nira samvidhaayakareyum vimarshichu


Anna, enthina ithokke parayunne
Shankar mania moothu nilkunna timeil Vinayan enna vyakthyde nalla vashangalo sadudheshangalo onnum thirichariyappedilla

----------


## kandahassan

> macha enikku ningalodu tarkkikkan vayya.. vinayanae ningalku ishtamanenkil eniku ayaallude padangal koora tannnae....


karumaadikuttan , dada sahib ithellam koora aano ????

----------


## GangsteR

> aaru paranju ithokke ????????
> 
> side role cheythu nadanna ezhaam kooliye hero akki padam eduthu ....padam hit ayappol perum prashasthiyum aayi...
> 
> pinne vere padam onnum kittathappol b unnikrishnante avashyaprakaaram vinayane parasyamaayi thalli paranju appol koduthu
> 3-4 padathil role ...ivan maryada ramanil okke angane oppichathalle role


I agree with that... kurae new actorsine kondu vannu star aakki...

----------


## Viru

> sangathi sathyam aanu....sada yude oke avastha noku...madhubala,nagma,urmila,manisha koirala,genelia,sreya saran....evarkoke shankar films kondu prathyekichu nettam onnum undayitila......but ival ithode koluthan aanu chance.....


same for illeana nanbanil record remuneration mato ayirunu sherikum kathi ninna time enit ippo :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ipol kurachu films kittiyallo


ya...ini ivide oru payattu payattan aanu avalude theerumanam ennanallo nee post cheytha aa interviewil paranjathu

----------


## GangsteR

> karumaadikuttan , dada sahib ithellam koora aano ????


eniku aakae randu padanhale ishtamullu karumadi and vadanthi lakshmi .. baakkiyokae kanakka

----------


## Viru

> Verutheyalla Ivanmarkke Pranthilakiyathe


avanmarude swantham padathekal vere ore language padam collection varuthathe pidikumo

inale avanmarude twitter name shankar I enno mato ayirunu inn ath entharo gopalgopala

----------


## kandahassan

> eniku aakae randu padanhale ishtamullu karumadi and vadanthi lakshmi .. baakkiyokae kanakka


adyam paranju ...vinayan padangalellam ningalkku koora aanennu ..ippol parayunnu 2 ennam ishtam ennu  :Giveup: 

anyway vinayane veruthe vittekku ..

----------


## ACME

> karumaadikuttan , dada sahib ithellam koora aano ????


karumaadikuttan koora aanu  :Ahupinne:  Dada Sahib aanengilum mikacha oru cinema onnumalla..opinions differ of course

----------


## wayanadan

*keralathile colection report onnum vannille*

----------


## ACME

> same for illeana nanbanil record remuneration mato ayirunu sherikum kathi ninna time enit ippo


ippo entha? Bollywoodilek maaran nokkiyalle ivide projects kurache..avide athyavashyam padangal kitti..iniyum kittumayirikkum

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## Viru

> ippo entha? Bollywoodilek maaran nokkiyalle ivide projects kurache..avide athyavashyam padangal kitti..iniyum kittumayirikkum


bollywoodil nirathi pottikond irikayalle barfike shesham

----------


## ACME

> bollywoodil nirathi pottikond irikayalle barfike shesham


aduthath sure shot aaNu. Fan

----------


## SAM369

Highest Nellore Day1 Share for

PK #AD 58Lac
RC #Yevadu 51
MB #Aagadu 47
NTR #RV 46
NBK #Legend 45
Shankar #I 43

----------


## SAM369

Highest Ceeded Day1 Share for

NTR #Baadshah 2.25Cr
PK #AD 2.1
RC #Racha 2.06
NBK #Legend 1.72
Shankar #I 1.7
MB #Aagadu 1.6

----------


## SAM369

Current Top 25 List of   "AP/Nizam" Day 1 Distributor `Shares` 

* - All Time Record Then

No.1. Attarintiki Daaredi 10.75 Cr 

2. Aagadu 9.74 Cr

3. Baadshah * 9.25 Cr 

4. Gopala Gopala 9.19 Cr

5. Rabhasa 8.85 Cr

6. Ramayya Vasthavayya 8.7 Cr

7 & 8. Cameraman Gangatho Rambabu * & Yevadu 8.65 Cr

9 & 10 . Naayak & Govindudu Andarivadele 8.55 Cr

11. 1 Nenokkadine 8.4 Cr

12. Gabbar Singh * 8.15

13. Dhammu * 8.04

14. Racha * 7.86

15. Shankar`s I - Exact number in a short while ( 20% Tax for Dubbed unlike 15% Tel direct movies  in AP & T states )

16. Oosaravelli * 7.3 

17. Legend 6.9 Cr

18. Race Gurram 6.89 Cr

19. Mirchi 6.8 Cr

20. Business Man 6.75 Cr

21. Iddrammayilatho 6.6 Cr

22. Seethamma Vakitlo Sirimalle Chettu - 6.54 Cr

23. Rebel - 5.85 Cr

24 & 25. Panjaa & Julayi 5.8 Cr

----------


## GangsteR

> adyam paranju ...vinayan padangalellam ningalkku koora aanennu ..ippol parayunnu 2 ennam ishtam ennu 
> 
> anyway vinayane veruthe vittekku ..


20 padam edukkuvanel 18 ennam crap 2 ennam kollaam... apol totally ayaludae films koora enna normally parayaaru

----------


## GangsteR

Thanx @SAM369. .

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#I (Telugu) takes a Huge 7.65 Cr Share from AP/TG
for Day 1. ALL TIME RECORD for a Dubbed film.
Gross 13.5 cr approx. (y) (y)

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vidyu (Vidyullekha) @ VidyuRaman 3m
#I - would be perfect if cut by 20 mins. Catch it in
theatres :)
View details ·
Vidyu (Vidyullekha) @ VidyuRaman 4m
#I - really enjoyed it! Visually amazing.. And the
efforts put in by Shankar sir, Vikram and team is
amazing! Watch it for Vikram.

----------


## GangsteR

'I' Opening Day Box Office Collection in
Bengaluru: Vikram Set to Create History

http://m.ibtimes.co.in/i-first-day-b...history-620325

----------


## KRRISH2255

AP 7.61Cr Share Day 1... Kidu...  :cheers:  TNil Day 1 Record Gross Vannu Kaanillee...  :Thinking:

----------


## GangsteR

#I took Fantastic Reviews from Overseas, Indian
Cinema Magazine UAE 4*/5*, Chennai Masala USA
5*/5*, South India News UAE 4*/5*. #Vikram Fans

----------


## GangsteR

> AP 7.61Cr Share Day 1... Kidu...  TNil Day 1 Record Gross Vannu Kaanillee...


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0UPO-LpA5I

----------


## GangsteR

Top Day1 Dubbed movies in AP
# I : 7.65Cr
# Lingaa : 3.9Cr
# Robo : 3Cr
# Sikander /7Aam Arivu: 2.7Cr
# Singham :

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 


Vikram....aarkum ariyaatha oru paavam actor.....Full shankar mass aanu padam...!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> AP 7.61Cr Share Day 1... Kidu...  TNil Day 1 Record Gross Vannu Kaanillee...


Pinne varaathe....100% urapu....!

----------


## Malayali

Watched 'I from Aluva matha 5.30 pm show
for me its just an average movie

Watch it for Vikram's super performance

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Vikram....aarkum ariyaatha oru paavam actor.....Full shankar mass aanu padam...!


Vikramnu Kooduthal Power Ulla Konda Elladathum Shankars I Ennu Parayunnathu... 
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## praviatfk

#I Recorded Whooping Collection of 3.82Cr from Kerala on it's Opening Day #KeralaBO #NewRecord

----------


## Jo Johnson

> sangathi sathyam aanu....sada yude oke avastha noku...madhubala,nagma,urmila,manisha koirala,genelia,sreya saran....evarkoke shankar films kondu prathyekichu nettam onnum undayitila......but ival ithode koluthan aanu chance.....


Past....Ee nayikamar ellaam kathikal kazhiyarayapol aanu Shankar Films cheythathu......Amy thudangi varunnatheyullu career....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Vikramnu Kooduthal Power Ulla Konda Elladathum Shankars I Ennu Parayunnathu...


Pinne Vikram's I ennu parayano...?Entha macha ithu.... :Rolleyes: 

Vikraminu kooduthal power ennok aaru paranju...?Film ennu parayunnathu combined efforts aanu....Camerak pinnil Shankar enkil munnil Vikram aanu......! :Rolleyes: 

New Comer vallathum aayirunnel kaanamayirunnu openingum collectionum....! :Rolleyes:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> #I Recorded Whooping Collection of 3.82Cr from Kerala on it's Opening Day #KeralaBO #NewRecord


Ithullathaanenkil Tinjune vare kadathi vetiya perfo aayi poyi....! :Ho:

----------


## GangsteR

> #I Recorded Whooping Collection of 3.82Cr from Kerala on it's Opening Day #KeralaBO #NewRecord


ullataano?

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithullathaanenkil Tinjune vare kadathi vetiya perfo aayi poyi....!


Tinju shankarinae vittu ....pulli tamil film kaanarilla  :Laughing:

----------


## ikka

> #I Recorded Whooping Collection of 3.82Cr from Kerala on it's Opening Day #KeralaBO #NewRecord


 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup: 

TN any updates?? All over India what will be the approx total gross/nett??

----------


## arjunan

Innum anyaaya booking aanallo. Thodupuzha innum 12 shows full urappu. Heavy heavy  :Band:

----------


## Brother

> Tinju shankarinae vittu ....pulli tamil film kaanarilla


anyaya twist ayippoyi... :Laughing:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Pinne Vikram's I ennu parayano...?Entha macha ithu....
> 
> Vikraminu kooduthal power ennok aaru paranju...?Film ennu parayunnathu combined efforts aanu....Camerak pinnil Shankar enkil munnil Vikram aanu......!
> 
> New Comer vallathum aayirunnel kaanamayirunnu openingum collectionum....!


Vikaram Established Star Aaya Kondu Opening Kitti... New Comer Aanel Ithra Varillaaa... 
Vikramnu Pakaram Established Aaya Vere Star Aayrunnelum Ithe Opening Vannene... Like Surya... 
Athe Vikaram Aayalum Surya Aayalum Director Shankar Allaayrunnel Kaanaamayrunnu...  :Laughing: 
Openingte Major Creditum Shankarnu Thanne Aanu... Allaathe Not Vikram...

----------


## GangsteR

> anyaya twist ayippoyi...


athae athae..

----------


## RED DEVIL

Plz watch jaya tv nw...'i' team.. @aneesh mohanan njingalu chodicha pgm telecast cheyunu frm 2pm onwards.

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.sancharexpress.com/entert...ays-great.html

----------


## GangsteR

> Vikaram Established Star Aaya Kondu Opening Kitti... New Comer Aanel Ithra Varillaaa... 
> Vikramnu Pakaram Established Aaya Vere Star Aayrunnelum Ithe Opening Vannene... Like Surya... 
> Athe Vikaram Aayalum Surya Aayalum Director Shankar Allaayrunnel Kaanaamayrunnu... 
> Openingte Major Creditum Shankarnu Thanne Aanu... Allaathe Not Vikram...


Suriya aarnenkil AP yil ipozhate double kittoyenae

----------


## GangsteR

> Plz watch jaya tv nw...'i' team.. @aneesh mohanan njingalu chodicha pgm telecast cheyunu frm 2pm onwards.


veettil allaa...

----------


## Viru

> Tinju shankarinae vittu ....pulli tamil film kaanarilla


releasine munpe ithinem pokkikond nadanna ellarum padam iragiyappo kaluvaari allae  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> releasine munpe ithinem pokkikond nadanna ellarum padam iragiyappo kaluvaari allae


yaa... Ipol parayunnathu njan shankar fan alla , Tamil films ishtamalla kaanarilla polum ..pazhaya posts oke vaayichal karachil varum

----------


## arjunan

> #I Recorded Whooping Collection of 3.82Cr from Kerala on it's Opening Day #KeralaBO #NewRecord


Correct aakum. Anyaaya opening allarnno. Innum valiya drop onnum illa. Online booking okke thakarppan. Sunday kaziyimpol 15 crore kerala ethaan chance undallo.  :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

#IMovie 's #US premiere gross of $294K should
place it at #8 in Top 10 #USA Tuesday Box office. @
TamilBoxOffice1 @Dhananjayang

----------


## GangsteR

Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 9m
#I - Vikram's staggering performance and
breathtaking visuals are the highlights. Review:
http://www.onlykollywood.com/i-movie-review/

----------


## GangsteR

9,916,958+ views for #Chiyaan #Vikram 's #I #
Iteaser :D 10Million Coming soon!

----------


## GangsteR

Teaser 1 cr views aakan pokunnu... 1st tym for a south indian film

----------


## sali

oduvil janum kandu padam 15/01/2015

morning show 9.30 am at Mavelikkara santhosh (adyam sandrayil ninnatha avasana nimisham avanmmar show santhoshil mathrameyullu ennu ...maryadakku vari ninnavar motham idiyayi ticket kttilla ennu karuthi enikku pinnil ninnane kondu full ayi )

status : baloney full thazheyum 90%

story ellarum parajathu kondu parayunnilla .......chilar parajamathiri padam avg shankar nirashapeduthi anganeyokke pakshe enikku padam peruthu ishtamayi  :Band:  oru romantic revenge thriller ennu parayam shakar annnau mathrame etnganokke cheyyan pattu 3 manikkor preshakane bore adikkathe pidichiruthunnathu chillara karyam alla  :Giveup:  vikram anna namichu enna dedication anu engerkku prantha enganeyokke vere arenkilum cheyyumo pullide kadhapathram roopamatam okke kidu really hard work and patience venam ethinokke sureshannan kidukki jan oru cheriya vesham anennu vichariche ethu full length character.... ami jacson thandavam kandappol enikku valya karyamayittu thonniyilla ennal ippol  :Giveup:  dialog delivery anu oru prashnam pakshe athu looks kondu cover cheythu pinne aa makeup women or man super ayirunnu .ake oru -ve thonniyathu aa beast song anu chilarkku athu ishtappettu  over all worth to watch movie anu theater full ollam ayirunnu kure naalinu shesham anu housefull show jan kanunne (last dhrishyam) ................................ otta vakkil parajal Paisa vasool movie alla "athukkum mele"

Verdit : Sure BB pongal kazhijalum ethu evide okke thanne kanum ............nale ambala release akunnu athinte gathi enthakumo entho .....................

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## CHAKOCHI

Suresh anan thadiyoke nalla pole kurachu,fit aayi,nalla dressingil kidu aayitundu padathil(chila scensil)...ingeru ithu pole vannal nalla roles inyum malayalathil cheyam

----------


## kandahassan

> Suresh anan thadiyoke nalla pole kurachu,fit aayi,nalla dressingil kidu aayitundu padathil(chila scensil)...ingeru ithu pole vannal nalla roles inyum malayalathil cheyam


enikku last scenile annante look aanu ishtapettathu  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

1600 pages  :Band:

----------


## sali

Morning show rush @santhosh Mavelikkara



I

----------


## nmaks

annan adichu mattiya sadan kandooo ????  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## RED DEVIL

> veettil allaa...


you tube l varumarkum or else re um kanum pinepolum

----------


## GangsteR

> oduvil janum kandu padam 15/01/2015
> 
> morning show 9.30 am at Mavelikkara santhosh (adyam sandrayil ninnatha avasana nimisham avanmmar show santhoshil mathrameyullu ennu ...maryadakku vari ninnavar motham idiyayi ticket kttilla ennu karuthi enikku pinnil ninnane kondu full ayi )
> 
> status : baloney full thazheyum 90%
> 
> story ellarum parajathu kondu parayunnilla .......chilar parajamathiri padam avg shankar nirashapeduthi anganeyokke pakshe enikku padam peruthu ishtamayi  oru romantic revenge thriller ennu parayam shakar annnau mathrame etnganokke cheyyan pattu 3 manikkor preshakane bore adikkathe pidichiruthunnathu chillara karyam alla  vikram anna namichu enna dedication anu engerkku prantha enganeyokke vere arenkilum cheyyumo pullide kadhapathram roopamatam okke kidu really hard work and patience venam ethinokke sureshannan kidukki jan oru cheriya vesham anennu vichariche ethu full length character.... ami jacson thandavam kandappol enikku valya karyamayittu thonniyilla ennal ippol  dialog delivery anu oru prashnam pakshe athu looks kondu cover cheythu pinne aa makeup women or man super ayirunnu .ake oru -ve thonniyathu aa beast song anu chilarkku athu ishtappettu  over all worth to watch movie anu theater full ollam ayirunnu kure naalinu shesham anu housefull show jan kanunne (last dhrishyam) ................................ otta vakkil parajal Paisa vasool movie alla "athukkum mele"
> 
> Verdit : Sure BB pongal kazhijalum ethu evide okke thanne kanum ............nale ambala release akunnu athinte gathi enthakumo entho .....................


Thanx macha...critics poyi tulayattae

----------


## GangsteR

> annan adichu mattiya sadan kandooo ????


 :Laughing:   :Giveup:

----------


## kandahassan

> #I Recorded Whooping Collection of 3.82Cr from Kerala on it's Opening Day #KeralaBO #NewRecord


ente prediction  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## kandahassan

> annan adichu mattiya sadan kandooo ????


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ikka

> #IMovie 's #US premiere gross of $294K should
> place it at #8 in Top 10 #USA Tuesday Box office. @
> TamilBoxOffice1 @Dhananjayang


No...It will need $323K at least for top ten entry, Jan 13 -Tuesday!!!

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/daily/c...5-01-13&p=.htm

----------


## sali

> annan adichu mattiya sadan kandooo ????


anganathe kadhapathrangal real lifilum undu ashane .......... :Ahupinne:  athu cheyyan sureshannan sammathichallo  :On The Quiet2:

----------


## GangsteR

> anganathe kadhapathrangal real lifilum undu ashane .......... athu cheyyan sureshannan sammathichallo


nalla cash vangi kaanum

----------


## Makarand

> anganathe kadhapathrangal real lifilum undu ashane .......... athu cheyyan sureshannan sammathichallo


Angerathu adichumattunnathu kanikkunnundo..? :Adhupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

Tune in to #JayaTV now #I TEAM Special Interview
going on @Aascars

----------


## mayavi

rush is uncontollable at trivandrum. all 6 theaters huge rush

----------


## sali

> Angerathu adichumattunnathu kanikkunnundo..?


Yes .......appol ulla pullide expression

----------


## GangsteR

> rush is uncontollable at trivandrum. all 6 theaters huge rush


innu holiday allae....

----------


## Kashinathan



----------


## GangsteR

eniku innu enganelum padam kaananam..

----------


## GangsteR

#I AP/TG day1 : 7.65Cr approx . All
time 15th highest in TFI and next only
to Top4 opening League @

----------


## kandahassan

> eniku innu enganelum padam kaananam..


nedumangad 3 theateril rlz undallo ...pinne enthaa kaananthe ????

----------


## GangsteR

#IMovie 's #US premiere gross of $294K
should place it at #8 in Top 10 #USA
Tuesday Box office. @tamilBoxOffice1
@Dhananjayang

----------


## GangsteR

> nedumangad 3 theateril rlz undallo ...pinne enthaa kaananthe ????


innu ravilae poyataarnu...ticket kittiyilla.. second showkku entaayalum kerum

----------


## kandahassan

> innu ravilae poyataarnu...ticket kittiyilla.. second showkku entaayalum kerum


ellayidathum housefull analle .....vetturoad , kadinamkulam status okke engane und ???

----------


## Kashinathan



----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

Kudos to Shankar for finding out new ways to waste money with his fantasy songs.. :Very Happy: , the film did not need any ads at the beginning, the movie itself runs ads for several brands..Clever product placement indeed.. :Smile: 
Well below Enthiran and Sivaji in terms of entertainment,no where near Anniyan of course... but overall watchable for its exotic locations.
Kooduthal onnum parayan illa...
Rating: 2.5/5

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Vikaram Established Star Aaya Kondu Opening Kitti... New Comer Aanel Ithra Varillaaa... 
> Vikramnu Pakaram Established Aaya Vere Star Aayrunnelum Ithe Opening Vannene... Like Surya... 
> Athe Vikaram Aayalum Surya Aayalum Director Shankar Allaayrunnel Kaanaamayrunnu... 
> Openingte Major Creditum Shankarnu Thanne Aanu... Allaathe Not Vikram...


Ofcourse Shankarinte Big Budget film ennathaanallo padathinte valiya oru hype factor...but aadhya shows kazhinjathode ellaavaeum Vikramine pukazhthan thudangi....

----------


## singam

> ellayidathum housefull analle .....vetturoad , kadinamkulam status okke engane und ???


today evng and night shows booking almost full aayi..

----------


## GangsteR

> ellayidathum housefull analle .....vetturoad , kadinamkulam status okke engane und ???


avideyum housefull aanu... itra tirakku entae jeevitatil oru padatinum kandittilla

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Kashinathan



----------


## sali

> 


Evru super ayirunnu vikram combo sceans okke kidu .....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *BGM is too special in this film!!! ARR had worked out even very minute details and did the BGM!!!! Kidu, Alla Thukku mele*


Yes.....bgm and songs kidu aanu...! :Giveup:

----------


## praviatfk



----------


## sali

> 


Oh ollathano jan 4 cr + pratheeshichu

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

padam kandu....  from trichy...... noon show.....

polichadukkeeennu paranjaaL..... :Nono: .....
athukkim mele  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: .........

houseful......   motham families aanu.....  theatrinu akathum purathum charakkukalde perumazha.......    :Icecream:  screenil amy  :Icecream: ......

----------


## ballu

> padam kandu....  from trichy...... noon show.....
> 
> polichadukkeeennu paranjaaL..........
> athukkim mele .........
> 
> houseful......   motham families aanu.....  theatrinu akathum purathum charakkukalde perumazha.......    screenil amy ......


Tamil naadil atrakum charakukal undo.... :Unsure:

----------


## sali

> padam kandu....  from trichy...... noon show.....
> 
> polichadukkeeennu paranjaaL..........
> athukkim mele .........
> 
> houseful......   motham families aanu.....  theatrinu akathum purathum charakkukalde perumazha.......    screenil amy ......


Ellayidathum nalla rush anallo ......yahooooo

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> #I Recorded Whooping Collection of 3.82Cr from Kerala on it's Opening Day #KeralaBO #NewRecord


Around 4 cr  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Attachment 31768


apol Tinju cr n Jo Jo cr marikadannu allae...ithu kondano tinju annan shankarnae talli paranjathu  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> Around 4 cr


1st day BD etra aayirunu? @KRRISH2255

----------


## GangsteR

It’s a family viewing time for Vikram, Shankar and Amy!
Jan 15, 2015
I directed by Shankar released yesterday, the 14 th of
January with a grand opening all over. Kasi theatre in
Chennai had their first show at 3 AM and there were huge
celebrations for the film from fans.
The first show in the theatre was witnessed by director
Shankar along with his family. Vikram had come along with
his wife Shaila and children and Amy Jackson was also
seen enjoying the show with the audience.
Later in the day, Amy was seen watching the film with her
mom and dad at A G S Villivakkam and an evidently pleased
actress tweeted, “The best gift that I've been given this
Pongal is 'I', so I'm spending my day with Mum & Dad in the
cinema. Iniya Pongal Nalvazhthukkal”
That sure is a I Family Pongal!

----------


## National Star

> padam kandu....  from trichy...... noon show.....
> 
> polichadukkeeennu paranjaaL..........
> athukkim mele .........
> 
> houseful......   motham families aanu.....  theatrinu akathum purathum charakkukalde perumazha.......    screenil amy ......


Enthoru thalllalaanu.. HF polum...Edo southern tamilnaattil padam veenu.. All tamilnaatilum Monday veezhum appozhaanu..

----------


## RED DEVIL

> 


ivide kayyadi ayirunu...chiyan :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bi...750705&tabId=3

----------


## GangsteR

> Enthoru thalllalaanu.. HF polum...Edo southern tamilnaattil padam veenu.. All tamilnaatilum Monday veezhum appozhaanu..


ningal padam kando?

----------


## jack sparrow99

Watched this movie yesterday 10:30 pm show from)
 pvs film city ,clt(all 24 shows screened there yesterday were full)
A technically brilliant,well performed shankertainer with good music
shot in never seen before beautiful locations...
Vikram deserves a standing ovation for his performance and physical
transformation....
Music sounded more appealing with the visuals,but surely lacks the
old a r Rehman magic....
On the downside,script and the dialogues were weak & "ennod  nee irunthal"
song picturisation was a bit below shanker's standard...
Overall,the movie is defenitely worth a watch since you wont often get a chance to see a 
technically brillaint indian movie with dedicated performances...

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

Calicut Kairali ippol nadakkunna show Kola mass HF  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

ഐ : colourful revenge love story
ശങ്കറില് നിന്ന് നമ്മള് പ്രതീക്ഷികുന്നത് ഒരു social
msg convey ചെയ്യുന്ന
ഒരു കഥയാണ്. പക്ഷേ ഈ സിനിമയില്
കൂടുതലായും പ്രാധാന്യം നല്കിയത്
പ്രണയത്തിനാണ്.അത് തന്റെതായ രീതിയില്
എടുത്തിരിക്കുകയാണ് ശങ്കര് ഇവിടെ.
പ്രണയവും അത് തകര്ക്കാന് നടക്കുന്ന
കുറയെ വില്ലന്മാരും നമ്മള് പല സിനിമകളിലും
കണ്ടതാണ്. അത് തന്നെയാണ് ഇവിടെയും.
പ്രണയം തകര്ക്കാന് വേണ്ടി ചെയ്യുന്ന
രീതിയും അതെ നാണയത്തില് ചെയ്യുന്ന
പ്രതികാരവും ശങ്കറിന്റെതായ രീതിയില്
എടുത്തിരിക്കുന്നു എന്നതാണ്
ഇത്തിന്റെ വ്യതസ്തത.
ശങ്കറിന്റെ സംവിധാനം മികച്ചു
നിന്ന് എന്ന് തന്നെ പറയാം. മൂന്ന് മണിക്കൂര് ഇടക്ക്
ചെറിയ ബോര് കോമഡിക്കള്
ഒഴിവാക്കിയാല് തികച്ചും enjoy ചെയ്ത്
കണ്ടിരിക്കാവുന്ന സിനിമയാണ് ഐ.
ശ്രീരാമിന്റെ വിഷ്വല്സ് കണ്ണിന് കുളിറമേക്കി.
പാട്ട് സീനുകള് കൊള്ളം. പക്ഷേ
ആക്ഷന് സീനുകള് അത്ര മിക്കച്ചു നിന്നില്ല.
വിക്രമിനെ കുറിച്ച പറയാന് വാക്കുകള്
ഇല്ല. തന്റെ റോള്ളൂകള് അത്രക്ക് മികച്ചത്
ആക്കിയിരിക്കുന്നു വിക്രം
ഇത് ഒരു ശങ്കര് സിനിമ
എന്നതിലുപരി വിക്രം സിനിമ
എന്നാ നിലയിലാവും
അറിയപ്പെടുക. ആമി നല്ല ലുക്ക് . സുരേഷ് ഗോപി ,
സന്താനം അവരുടെ റോള്ളൂകള്
നന്നായി ചെയ്തു. നല്ല ഒരു വിഷ്വല് ട്രീറ്റ്
ഇഷ്ടപെടുന്നവര് ഈ സിനിമ എന്തായാലും കാണുക.

----------


## misbah7722

I mania everywhere. ..innum ella idathum nalla collection tanne varum enn tonnunu. ..ee weekend kayikumbol tanne padam safe aakum... kudos to vikram n shankar

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vineeth Pranavam > Movie Street
'അന്ന്യന്' എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന്
ശേഷം വിക്രമും ശങ്കറും വീണ്ടും ഒന്നിചപ്പോൾ
കിട്ടിയ മറ്റൊരു ദ്രിശ്യ വിരുന്നാണ് ഐ.
സമൂഹത്തിലെ അനീതികൾക്കെതിരെ പോരാടുന്ന
നായകനും അതുവഴി ഒരു സോഷ്യൽ
മെസ്സേജും എന്ന പതിവ് രീതി മാറ്റി വച്ച്
വിക്രം എന്ന
നടന്റെ കഴിവുകളെ പരമാവധി ചൂഷണം ചെയ്ത് ഒരു
പ്രതികാര കഥയെടുത്തു കണ്ടിരിക്കാവുന്ന മറ്റൊരു
എന്റെർറ്റയിനെർ തീർത്തിരിക്കുകയാണ്
ഐയിലൂടെ ശങ്കർ.
ഒരു കളര് ഫുള് ലൈഫ് ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്ന
ലിങ്കേശന്റെ ജീവിതത്തിലേക്ക് കടന്നുവരുന്ന
ദുരന്തങ്ങളും അതിനെതിരെ അവന്റെ പ്രതികാരവുമാണ്
ഐ. ലിങ്കേശന് എന്ന ബോഡി ബില്ഡറെയും,
ലീ എന്ന മോഡലിനെയും, രോഗ ഭാധിതനായ
കൂനനെയും എല്ലാം വിക്രം അവിസ്മരണീയമാക്ക
ിയിട്ടുണ്ട്. എന്തൊക്കെ ഈ സിനിമയ്ക്ക്
വേണ്ടി ചെയ്യാമോ അതിന്റെ പരമാവധിയ്ക്ക്
അപ്പുറവും വിക്രം ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ട്.
സാങ്കേതികതികവിന്റെ അങ്ങേയറ്റമാണ്
ചിത്രമെങ്കിലും അതിനെക്കളെല്ലാം മികച്ചു
നിന്നത് വിക്രം എന്ന നടൻ തന്നെയായിരുന്നു.
ശങ്കർ ചിത്രങ്ങളിലെ സ്ഥിരം കണ്ടു വരുന്ന
ഗ്ലാമറിന് മാത്രമായി പേരിനൊരു നായികയിൽ
നിന്നും അല്പം വ്യത്യസ്തമായി അത്യാവശ്യം പ്രാധാന്യമുള്ള
ഒരു നായികയാണ് ഐയിൽ എമി ജാക്സണ്.
എമി അത്
മനോഹരമായി തന്നെ അവതരിപ്പിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്.
സന്താനത്തിന്റെ കോമഡി നമ്പറുകൾ
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ മറ്റൊരു പ്ലസ് പോയിന്റ് ആണ്.
കുറെ ദിവസമായി കേട്ട് മരവിച്ച പദ്മശ്രീ സുരേഷ്
ഗോപിയുണ്ടോ, പദ്മശ്രീ സുരേഷ്
ഗോപിയെ ട്രയിലെറിൽ ഒന്നിച്ചു കാണിച്ചു
തരാമോ എന്നിങ്ങനെയുള്ള എല്ലാ നുണ
പ്രചാരങ്ങളെയും കാറ്റിൽ പറപ്പിച്ചു,
ഊഹിക്കാവുന്ന ട്വിസ്റ്റ് ആയിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ
പോലും, നമ്മുടെ സുരേഷ് അണ്ണൻ തകർത്തിട്ടുണ്ട്.
ഇന്ത്യന് സിനിമയെ തന്നെ മികച്ച സാങ്കേതിക
മികവുള്ള സിനിമകളിലൂടെ ഞെട്ടിച്ച
സംവിധായകനാണ് ശങ്കര്. ശങ്കറിന്റെ ചിത്രങ്ങള്
പലതും മനുഷ്യന്റെ സാമാന്യ ബുദ്ധിയ്ക്കപ്പു
റം നിന്നുള്ളവയായിരുന്നു. ഹോളിവുഡ്
ചിത്രങ്ങളോട് കിടപിടിയ്ക്കുന്ന ചിത്രങ്ങള്
തെന്നിന്ത്യയില്* നിന്നൊരുക്കി ശങ്കര്.
ഐയിലും ഒരുക്കിയ ഓരോ ഫ്രെയിമിലും ഈ
സംവിധായകന് തന്റെ കൈയ്യൊപ്പ്
പതിപ്പിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. സാങ്കേതികവിദ്യയ
ുടെ കാര്യത്തില് ഇതുവരെയുള്ള എല്ലാ ശങ്കർ
ചിത്രങ്ങളെയും ഐ കടത്തി വെട്ടിയിട്ടുണ്ട്.
ചിലയിടങ്ങളിൽ കുറച്ചു കളർ കൂടിപ്പോകുന്നുണ
്ടോ എന്ന് തോന്നുമെങ്കിലും ശങ്കർ മനസ്സിൽ
കണ്ടത്
അതെ പോലെ മനോഹരമായി പകര്തിയെടുക്കാൻ
ഛായാഗ്രഹകന് പി സി ശ്രീറാമിന്
സാധിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്.
ലിന്ഗയിലൂടെ നിരാശപ്പെടുത്തിയ എ ആര്
റഹ്മാൻ ചിത്രത്തിന് അനുയോജ്യമായ മനോഹര
ഗാനങ്ങളും ഗംഭീര പശ്ചാത്തല സംഗീത
സംവിധാനവുമായി ശക്തമായി തന്നെ തിരിച്ചു
വന്നിട്ടുണ്ട്. സാങ്കേതികതികവാർന്ന
ഇന്റര്നാഷണല് സ്റ്റാന്റേര്ഡുള്ള സഘട്ടന
രംഗങ്ങളും ഐയുടെ മാറ്റ് കൂട്ടുന്നുണ്ട്.
കണ്ടു പഴകിയ തിരക്കഥയും മൂന്നു
മണിക്കൂറിലേറെ ദൈർഖ്യവും ആണ്
ചിത്രതിന്റെ എടുത്തു പറയേണ്ടുന്ന
പോരായ്മകളായി തോന്നിയത്. ഒത്തിരി കണ്ടു
പഴകിയ ഒരു പ്രതികാര കഥയെ ശങ്കർ രീതിയിൽ
കുറെയധികം സാങ്കേതിക മേന്മയോട്
കൂടി അവതരിപ്പിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു
എന്നല്ലാതെ കഥയിൽ എടുത്തു പറയത്തക്ക പുതുമകൾ
ഒന്നുമില്ലാ. എന്തായാലും അമിത
പ്രതീക്ഷയോടെ പോയില്ലെങ്കിൽ
തീര്ത്തും വ്യത്യസ്തമായ
വിക്രമിന്റെ ലുക്കുകളും സാങ്കേതികവിദ്യയ
ും ആക്ഷനും എല്ലാം ചേര്ന്ന് നല്ലൊരു ദ്രിശ്യ
വിരുന്നു തന്നെയാകും ഐ എന്നതിൽ
സംശയം വേണ്ടാ..(എന്റെ റേറ്റിങ്ങ് 3.25/5)

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

> http://www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bi...750705&tabId=3


ജില്ല വീരം എന്നിവയുടെ റെക്കോർഡ്* ആണ് വിക്രത്തിന്റെ ഐ തകർത്തത് :Phhhh:

----------


## National Star

> ningal padam kando?


Kandu  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Kandu


review kandillallo...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 1st day BD etra aayirunu? @KRRISH2255


BD Ok Vittupidi... Only 1.58Cr Day 1... Comparisonu Polum Vakuppillaa... I Range Vere...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

രണ്ട് തരത്തിൽ റിവ്യൂ ഇടണം ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന്..
1) അന്ന്യൻ എന്ന ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട കിടിലം പടത്തിനു
ശേഷം വിക്രം ശങ്കർ വീണ്ടും. 3
വര്ഷത്തെ പ്രൊജക്റ്റ്. കഥ പുറത്ത്
പോകാതെ അതീവ രഹസ്യമായി നടത്തിയ
ഷൂട്ടിംഗ്. 4 വ്യസ്ത്യസ്ഥ ഗെറ്റ് അപ്പ്.. അമിത
പ്രതീക്ഷ സ്വാഭാവികം..
2) As a നോർമൽ സൂപ്പർസ്റ്റാർ തമിൾ പടം.
ആദ്യ option ആണ് എങ്കിൽ നിങ്ങൾ നിരാശരാകും.
കാരണം അന്ന്യൻ എന്ന ചിത്രത്തോളം വരില്ല
ഐ. തിരകഥ തന്നെ പ്രധാന നെഗറ്റീവ്.. അന്ന്യൻ
എന്ന അമാനുഷിക കഴിവുകള ഉള്ള
കഥാപാത്രം ചെയ്ത പോലെ ഉള്ള ഫൈറ്റുകൽ
ഇതിൽ നായകൻ ചെയ്തപോൽ ചിലപ്പോൾ
ഒക്കെ വിശ്വസിക്കാൻ പ്രയാസം തോന്നി.
പാട്ടുകൾ ഒക്കെ കിടിലം ആണെങ്കിലും 2.5
മണിക്കൂറിൽ ഒതുക്കേണ്ട പടം 3 മണിക്കൂർ
അക്കിയപോ എന്തോ ഒരു വലിച്ചിൽ ആണ്
അനുഭവപ്പെടുനത്.. ചില അനാവശ്യ scenes
കൂടി പൊയ്.
കഥ ഒന്നും പറയുന്നത് ശെരിയല്ല ..വിക്രം എന്ന
നടന്റെ മികച്ച പ്രകടനം ആണ് ചിത്രത്തിൽ
ഉടനീളം.. കൂനൻ കഥാപാത്രം മിക്കപോഴും കണ്ണ്
നനയിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്.
അപ്പോഴൊകെ നമ്മുടെ കുഞ്ഞികൂനനെ ഓര്മ വരും..
പിന്നെ ഒരു നോർമൽ കഥ മറ്റൊരു മികച്ച
മേക്കിങ്ങിലൂടെ എടുത്ത ശങ്കർ എന്ന മാസ്റ്റർ
സംവിധായകനും കയ്യടി അർഹിക്കുന്നു. locations
ഒക്കെ ഗംഭീരം.. റഹ്മാൻ തകർത്തു.. അന്ന്യൻ എന്ന
ചിത്രത്തിൽ എല്ലാ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളും തകര്ത്
വാരിയപോ ഇതിൽ വിക്രം ഒഴിച്
ബാകി എല്ലാവരും സാധാ നിലവാരത്തിൽ
ഒതുങ്ങി.. സന്ധാനം കലക്കി.. അമി നല്ല
ഭംഗി ഉണ്ടാര്നു കാണാൻ.
ഫസ്റ്റ് ഹൾഫിനേക്കാൾ നല്ലത് സെക്കന്റ് തന്നെ.
ഫസ്റ്റ് ഹാഫ് കുറച്ച ട്രിം ചെയ്തിരുന്നേൽ
നന്നായിരുന്നു..
വിക്രം എന്ന മികച്ച പെര്ഫോർമെർക്ക്
വേണ്ടി കാണുക.. പൈസ വസൂൽ.
സാധാ പ്രേക്ഷകന് നന്നായി ആസ്വദിക്കാം.
പ്രത്യേകിച്ച് അന്ന്യൻ കണ്ടിട്ടില്ലാത്തവർക്ക്..
അതുക്കും മേലെ.. !

----------


## GangsteR

> BD Ok Vittupidi... Only 1.58Cr Day 1... Comparisonu Polum Vakuppillaa... I Range Vere...


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## ikka

> Yes.....bgm and songs kidu aanu...!


Yes...Songs too!!!

1. Ladio -- Usual fashion show song ...Nothing new in prioritization!!!

2. Mersalaitein -- All viewers will be shocked to see the perfection of VFX here...100% blend song and prioritization!!! I did not like the song trailer telecasted on the channels...But this is special one here and VFX lady came perfectly in sync with the situation!!! Great song and pic -- or athukku mele!!!!!

3. Pookkale -- Enjoy the beauty of China mixed with VFX added beauty to the location -- Sheer treat for eyes and ears!!!!

4. Aila --- First song in the second half!! This is the only song which I didnt like in the album while hearing..But this is pictured best here!!! This involves various ads and shankar provides great ideas and an eye opener to ad makers here!! The song is in blend with the concept !!

5. Ennodu Nee Irudhal (Male -Sad version) --- Beast and beauty song perfectly in match with situation...Must watch!!! 'Sid' humming is an absolute beauty in this song -- GOOSEBUMPS!!! Must watch!!!!!!!!!!!

6. Ennodu Nee Irudhal (FeMale - Happy version) --- This comes when end credits start rolling!!! Will help you to relieve all tensions towards the end of the film and provides viewers a soothing exit!!!

 :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Calicut Kairali ippol nadakkunna show Kola mass HF


Avaranu Tkt Kittiyo

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ജില്ല വീരം എന്നിവയുടെ റെക്കോർഡ്* ആണ് വിക്രത്തിന്റെ ഐ തകർത്തത്


Koode Irangiyath Kond Veeram Add Cheytatha

----------


## jackramsey

> shoe lace trick enganundu?


ishtayi but athu Rajni cheythirunnel thakarthene

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KRRISH2255

> ജില്ല വീരം എന്നിവയുടെ റെക്കോർഡ്* ആണ് വിക്രത്തിന്റെ ഐ തകർത്തത്


3.82Cr Aanenkil Jilla + Veeram. Randum Koodi Ulla Collection Aayrkkum Udheshichathu... Veeram...  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> Koode Irangiyath Kond Veeram Add Cheytatha


..............

----------


## GangsteR

> ishtayi but athu Rajni cheythirunnel thakarthene


mmm kkkk.....

----------


## hussar

watched frm national cinema yesterday...........one of the biggest dissappointment..........my rating 1.5/5

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KRRISH2255

TCR First Day Gross 8.90Lakhs... (Including Kairali/Sree fans show additional charge)

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Past....Ee nayikamar ellaam kathikal kazhiyarayapol aanu Shankar Films cheythathu......Amy thudangi varunnatheyullu career....!


genelia starting ayirunnu....harini ennu thanne perum vechu....pinne genelia thanne aaki.....sada kum athinu munpu jayam mathram ayirunnu hit film

----------


## sali

> 


Ethu cherthala alle ?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 3.82Cr Aanenkil Jilla + Veeram. Randum Koodi Ulla Collection Aayrkkum Udheshichathu... Veeram...


Ennalum Ethilallo

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ..............


Nee ..... Itt Theri Vilichatano  :Laughing:

----------


## praviatfk

> TCR First Day Gross 8.90Lakhs... (Including Kairali/Sree fans show additional charge)


TCR record Day 1 etha

----------


## GangsteR

> watched frm national cinema yesterday...........one of the biggest dissappointment..........my rating 1.5/5


 @ITV ku koottaayi

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ennalum Ethilallo


Allaa Randum Koode Add Cheythaal Ithilum Valare Kuravaanalloo... Angane Aavum... 
Day 1 3.82Cr Thanne Aanooo Collection... Njan TCR Day 1 Maathre Arinjullooo... 
3.82Cr Aanel Too Heavy...  :Ho:  Jillayekkal 1.20Cr Lead... Ithu Ini Ethu Padam Break Cheyyana...  :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Allaa Randum Koode Add Cheythaal Ithilum Valare Kuravaanalloo... Angane Aavum... 
> Day 1 3.82Cr Thanne Aanooo Collection... Njan TCR Day 1 Maathre Arinjullooo... 
> 3.82Cr Aanel Too Heavy...  Jillayekkal 1.20Cr Lead... Ithu Ini Ethu Padam Break Cheyyana...


Jillak Ippo 2 Cr Below Aayi Gross  :Read:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ethu cherthala alle ?


fbyil kandata

----------


## GangsteR

> Ennalum Ethilallo


namukku ettikkaam

----------


## Mayavi 369

> namukku ettikkaam


Budhimuttenda  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> Nee ..... Itt Theri Vilichatano


onnum paranjittu karyamilla athukondu ittataa

----------


## GangsteR

> Budhimuttenda


 :Kalikkuva:   :Kalikkuva:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> onnum paranjittu karyamilla athukondu ittataa


Onn Poo Oove ; Veeram 1st Day Kerala Record Ennulla Article Kidu Enn Parayano

----------


## hussar

> @ITV ku koottaayi


3.5 yrs kondu eduthacinemayude script ezhuthan moonnara week enkilum eduthirunwl cinema ithilum nannayene........moonnar kollam kondu enthu visual effectanivar undaakkiye......aa chedi nattupidippichathano? atho 3.5 yr avar tournadathiyathinte chilavo?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 3.5 yrs kondu eduthacinemayude script ezhuthan moonnara week enkilum eduthirunwl cinema ithilum nannayene........moonnar kollam kondu enthu visual effectanivar undaakkiye......aa chedi nattupidippichathano? atho 3.5 yr avar tournadathiyathinte chilavo?


Ningade Cashin Padam Kandenkil Ningal Rvw Idu , Oruthaneyum Nokkenda Avashyam Illa

----------


## Mayavi 369

@Ferno

Tkt Kittiyo  :Helohelo:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> TCR First Day Gross 8.90Lakhs... (Including Kairali/Sree fans show additional charge)


Innum Kidu Status Aanenn Arinju TCR

----------


## KRRISH2255

> TCR record Day 1 etha


I Thannee... Athu Prathyekam Parayandallooo Ennu Karuthi... Munne Thuppakki Or Jilla...

----------


## ACME

> Jillak Ippo 2 Cr Below Aayi Gross





> Allaa Randum Koode Add Cheythaal Ithilum Valare Kuravaanalloo... Angane Aavum... 
> Day 1 3.82Cr Thanne Aanooo Collection... Njan TCR Day 1 Maathre Arinjullooo... 
> 3.82Cr Aanel Too Heavy...  Jillayekkal 1.20Cr Lead... Ithu Ini Ethu Padam Break Cheyyana...


Malayalam 1st day record etha? Casanova aaNo?

----------


## GangsteR

> Onn Poo Oove ; Veeram 1st Day Kerala Record Ennulla Article Kidu Enn Parayano


veeram valiya collection illaarnu ...Jilla 1st 2 day initial matram allae ullu satyatil

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Malayalam 1st day record etha? Casanova aaNo?


Ya Cassi 78 Lakhs Share Aanenn Thonunu

----------


## GangsteR

> Malayalam 1st day record etha? Casanova aaNo?


Bangalorea days

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

> @Ferno
> 
> Tkt Kittiyo


Avan padam kanunnu..Intervell aayi.. avanu ishttapettu

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Innum Kidu Status Aanenn Arinju TCR


Kidu Ennokke Paranjaal  Eppol Kuravu Aanennu Thonnu... Innum Ithuvare Ella Showsum Full. Aanu...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> veeram valiya collection illaarnu ...Jilla 1st 2 day initial matram allae ullu satyatil


2 Divasam Initial Kondakum Alle CLT Okke 1st Week Single Screen Record Jilla Ittath  :Laughing:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Tamil naadil atrakum charakukal undo....


ivdokke ishtampole und.......

----------


## GangsteR

> 3.5 yrs kondu eduthacinemayude script ezhuthan moonnara week enkilum eduthirunwl cinema ithilum nannayene........moonnar kollam kondu enthu visual effectanivar undaakkiye......aa chedi nattupidippichathano? atho 3.5 yr avar tournadathiyathinte chilavo?


ellaarkum abhipraya swatantryam undu..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Avan padam kanunnu..Intervell aayi.. avanu ishttapettu


Enne Vilichatan : Pokan Oru Mood Illayirunnu

----------


## GangsteR

> 2 Divasam Initial Kondakum Alle CLT Okke 1st Week Single Screen Record Jilla Ittath


Eniku ariyilla... Jilla overall kerala collxn etraya?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Kidu Ennokke Paranjaal  Eppol Kuravu Aanennu Thonnu... Innum Ithuvare Ella Showsum Full. Aanu...


Sunday Vare Anyayam Thanne Aakum , Apsara Booking Full Aakarayi 9 Vare Ullath

----------


## gldnstar

> 


SG yudeyum avastha ithu thanne ...   :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Eniku ariyilla... Jilla overall kerala collxn etraya?


3.30 Cr Share

----------


## GangsteR

Aambalakku mosham report aanallo..

----------


## GangsteR

> 3.30 Cr Share


ok... thanx
Arrambam n Veeram ariyumo?

----------


## Nithz



----------


## KRRISH2255

> Eniku ariyilla... Jilla overall kerala collxn etraya?


Below Endhiran,Thuppakki & Kaththi... Chilappol Shivaji... Ini I Aavumalloo Top... Still Will Be In Top 5...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ok... thanx
> Arrambam n Veeram ariyumo?


 :Welcome:   :Laughing:

----------


## sha

> Dubbing artist of amy raveena


malayalm dubbing artist sreeja raviyude daughter aanu Raveena

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Below Endhiran,Thuppakki & Kaththi... Chilappol Shivaji... Ini I Aavumalloo Top... Still In Top...


South India's Most Irritating Actor  :Giveup: 

Keralathile Majority Aalukalkkum Ishtamillatha Style & Mannerism Ulla VJ Films Keralathil Top In Colln  :Shocked:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ya Cassi 78 Lakhs Share Aanenn Thonunu





> Bangalorea days


Cassi Thanne Aanu 78Lakhs Share Day 1... I 3.82Cr Aanel 1.5Cr Plus Share On Day 1...  :Ho:

----------


## Saathan

> Expecting 30Crore Plus Gross On Opening Day In India...


record ano ithu?

----------


## GangsteR

> Below Endhiran,Thuppakki & Kaththi... Chilappol Shivaji... Ini I Aavumalloo Top... Still In Top...


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> malayalm dubbing artist sreeja raviyude daughter aanu Raveena


raveena malayali aano

----------


## sha

> raveena malayali aano


yessss....100% malayali thanne...innale radiovil ivarude interview udaayirunnu malayala cinemakku vediyum  dubb chydhittudu

----------


## KRRISH2255

> record ano ithu?


30Cr Plus India Gross Vannal Sure Record For A Tamil. Movie... 
Varendathaanu... 12-13Cr APyil Vannu 14-15Range TNil Chance Undu... Atleast 12-13... 
Athu Thanne 26Cr Aayilleee... Pinneyum Kidakkuvallee Kerala,KA & ROI... Kittum...

----------


## GangsteR

> South India's Most Irritating Actor 
> 
> Keralathile Majority Aalukalkkum Ishtamillatha Style & Mannerism Ulla VJ Films Keralathil Top In Colln


ishtamullavar koodutal ullathu kondallae itra coln vannathu

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

sg matte items adichumaattunna scene :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> yessss....100% malayali thanne...


dubbing nannayi cheytittundu

----------


## GangsteR

> sg matte items adichumaattunna scene


anganae padam kando

----------


## sha



----------


## michael

appol india 1st day oru 35c rangil varum innu hindi version release aakum in a small scale..nalae full fledged release.....polichadukkum.....

----------


## GangsteR

> Cassi Thanne Aanu 78Lakhs Share Day 1... I 3.82Cr Aanel 1.5Cr Plus Share On Day 1...


njan karuthi Bangalore days aanu koodutal collection  kittiya padamennu

----------


## GangsteR

> appol india 1st day oru 35c rangil varum innu hindi version release aakum in a small scale..nalae full fledged release.....polichadukkum.....


Pakistan rlz undu...

----------


## san

Oru Shankar Aamir padam vannaal collection range thanne maarumallo!

Hope something like that happens!

----------


## sha

Sify.com  /  Movies  /  Reviews  /  Tamil  /  I






4

Mail


Print
I
source Moviebuzz0 Comments 


Movie:
I
Director:
Shankar
Cast:
Vikram, Amy, Suresh Gopi, Upen Patel, Santhanam
Music:
AR Rahman
Producer:
Aascar Films
Avg user rating:

I is infinite love, I is intolerable pain, I is intelligent revenge, I is ugly truth and above all I is a result of impeccable dedication of Chiyaan Vikram. If there is one good reason to watch I then it is for Vikram. He is charming and charismatic. His, sheer hard work, screen presence and terrific acting is incomparable. Heres a movie star who actually looks like he could pull off those action scenes for real.

The plot of I is wafer-thin. A top shot model Diya (Amy Jackson) falls in love with Mr Tamil Nadu Lingesan (Vikram), and together they become the most wanted model pair in the country. When Lingesan rejects an advertisement of a wealthy businessman (Ramkumar), who gave him the big break into ad world, he plans revenge against him. Now, he is joined by a greedy model (Upen Patel), lusty doctor (Suresh Gopi) and a transgender stylist who are out to cause massive damage to Lingesans life which is worse than death. The rest of the story tells us how Lingesan takes revenge against these powerful people in the society.

To be honest, I is definitely not the best of Shankar and he has to take the blame for poor writing. His story is predictable and there are no twists or scenes which keeps you engaged. Barring few eye-popping stunt scenes, a slew of beautiful unseen locations, breathtaking camera by PC Sreeram and few hummable songs by AR Rahman, I is very ordinary!

We are all used to Shankar movies with witty, hard-hitting dialogues but this one is not up to the mark. It wont be an exaggeration to say that late Sujatha is badly missed. The only laughs in this film  few and far between  are provided by Santhanam.

With so much going on, its no surprise that the film feels inordinately long, as it unfolds leisurely at 3 hours and 9 minutes! Villains in all Shankar movies are cold-blooded, intelligent and definitely not stereotypes but in I all we see are a bunch of loud, over-the-top clichéd caricatures (Ram Kumar, Upen Patel, Suresh Gopi and two new faces). Vikram sinks his teeth into the role of Lingesan. He has lived the role of a body builder turned flamboyant model to a deformed hunch-back. The biggest surprise packet in the film is Amy Jackson who is perfect eye candy.

Overall, I is definitely not the best of Shankar, but still it is a one-time watch.

Verdict: Average

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> anganae padam kando


hmmmmm........200 roopa ticket.... :Fight1:

----------


## san

> 30Cr Plus India Gross Vannal Sure Record For A Tamil. Movie... Varendathaanu... 12-13Cr APyil Vannu 14-15Range TNil Chance Undu... Atleast 12-13... Athu Thanne 26Cr Aayilleee... Pinneyum Kidakkuvallee Kerala,KA & ROI... Kittum...


Bangalore firstday 2 crore for Tamil version alone

----------


## san

> hmmmmm........200 roopa ticket....


Avide opinion and rush engane?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Saathan

> 


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  

whatsap grp il irunnu choriyunna team ne samadhikkanam....

----------


## jeeva

> Tamil naadil atrakum charakukal undo....


avanu pattiya type avum karuthittu....karuppu than avanu pidicha coloure... :Very Happy:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Yes...Songs too!!!
> 
> 1. Ladio -- Usual fashion show song ...Nothing new in prioritization!!!
> 
> 2. Mersalaitein -- All viewers will be shocked to see the perfection of VFX here...100% blend song and prioritization!!! I did not like the song trailer telecasted on the channels...But this is special one here and VFX lady came perfectly in sync with the situation!!! Great song and pic -- or athukku mele!!!!!
> 
> 3. Pookkale -- Enjoy the beauty of China mixed with VFX added beauty to the location -- Sheer treat for eyes and ears!!!!
> 
> 4. Aila --- First song in the second half!! This is the only song which I didnt like in the album while hearing..But this is pictured best here!!! This involves various ads and shankar provides great ideas and an eye opener to ad makers here!! The song is in blend with the concept !!
> ...


Yes.....All are kidu....!Love them oll....! :Giveup: 

Shankar...! :salut: 

A r Rahman...! :salut:

----------


## jeeva

For me aa beast song valare istapettu oru opera kanunna feel... :Band:

----------


## Nithz

I ahead of Hollywood films

The Aascar Production venture I that hit the screens yesterday (14th January) is said to be doing good business and creating a few new records at the box office. Besides Tamil, the film is released in Telugu and Hindi too.

There are a couple of firsts to this Shankar directorial. We had earlier reported that for the first time, the Hindi version of a Tamil film is being released in Lahore, Pakistan. To add some more feathers to this already decorated cap of I, here are a few highlights as reported by producer Aascar Film in their twitter page.

The Telugu version of the film has created a record on the opening day by crossing seven crores nett which is said to be new for a dubbed film. Aascar Film tweets, [#TELUGU Record] #I Telugu creates record for 1st day opening day crosses 7 Crs Nett . A Huge record for a dubbed...

And in the movie ticket pre-sales chart, the film is trending at the third position which is updated by Aascar Film as, #I (#Ai) is still trending at the #3 position in the @MovieTickets Pre-Sales Chart, way ahead of #Hollywood movies releasing this week!

Further collection reports from other centres would soon be updated. Stay tuned!

----------


## aneesh mohanan

In Ladio too i liked those huge beautiful sets and the steps n makeovers of gorgeous Amy  :Icecream:

----------


## jeeva

Athukum mele ....Ellathukum mele.... :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## Saathan

> In Ladio too i liked those huge beautiful sets and the steps n makeovers of gorgeous Amy


nattil aa song full undo?

----------


## TWIST

SG ye whatsappil theri vilikkunna misbah okke kaanuka........... :Laughing:

----------


## Kuttettan

I kandu....Nalla padam..annyande athra porenkilum...
Suresh gopiye thallipranjavar okke evide...Suresh gopiye
Support cheythathin enne kalliyaakki oru watsup group..fkil ninn thanne purathaakiyathaaan.....

----------


## ikka

> nattil aa song full undo?


No..Last stanza is cut!!!

----------


## Kuttettan

Suresh annannde thakrppan marupadi ayaalle hate
Cheyunavark.... :Smile: .
Shankarinde padathil ithrayum nalla role
Kittmenn vichaarichila...Dr. Vasudevan thakarthu

----------


## KRRISH2255

> In Ladio too i liked those huge beautiful sets and the steps n makeovers of gorgeous Amy


Enku Aila ongile Gillette Ad Aanu Ettavum Ishtam Ente Ponnoooo...  :Laughing:  
Beast Song Oru Rakshem Illaaa... Kidu... Parayan Thugangiyaal Ellam Kidu Thannee...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Suresh annannde thakrppan marupadi ayaalle hateCheyunavark.....Shankarinde padathil ithrayum nalla roleKittmenn vichaarichila...Dr. Vasudevan thakarthu


Its a good performance and moreover a brave attempt  :Clap:

----------


## Saathan

> No..Last stanza is cut!!!


ending il kooduthal glamorous akum ennu thonnunnu... censor board cut cheyan paranju kaanum... 
UK il athu kaanikkunnathu kondu oru kuzhappavum varilla pakshe avanmar same copy anu UK ilekku censor cheyan kodukkunne  :Badpc:  :Badpc:  :Badpc:  :Badpc:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> njan karuthi Bangalore days aanu koodutal collection  kittiya padamennu


Athu Cassiye Thaazhthikettaan Ullaa Chilarude Nighooda Sremangal Maathram... Maximum Collection Kurachu Parayuka...

----------


## ikka

*Only Cliche in the film is the villains revealing them in hotel room and challenging the hero!!! It was like in old malayalam movie & was total unnecessary!!! First half end part could have trimmed!!! Could have given serious role to female villain character!!*

I think, these are some points which could have improved the film!!!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Bangalore firstday 2 crore for Tamil version alone


Telugu Version Adhikam Irangiyillalloo Karnatakayil Allee...

----------


## Saathan

> *Only Cliche in the film is the villains revealing them in hotel room and challenging the hero!!! It was like in old malayalam movie & was total unnecessary!!! First half end part could have trimmed!!! Could have given serious role to female villain character!!*
> 
> I think, these are some points which could have improved the film!!!


company owner nte character avisham illa... aa character cut cheythal thanne few mins poyi kittum... 
pinne makeup artist sherikkum oru good looking female nadi ayal better ayenne... pakshe angane oru nadi ne kittan athra eluppam alla...

----------


## GangsteR

> hmmmmm........200 roopa ticket....


padam ishtaayo

----------


## Saathan

> Yes...Songs too!!!
> 
> 1. Ladio -- Usual fashion show song ...Nothing new in prioritization!!!
> 
> 2. Mersalaitein -- All viewers will be shocked to see the perfection of VFX here...100% blend song and prioritization!!! I did not like the song trailer telecasted on the channels...But this is special one here and VFX lady came perfectly in sync with the situation!!! Great song and pic -- or athukku mele!!!!!
> 
> 3. Pookkale -- Enjoy the beauty of China mixed with VFX added beauty to the location -- Sheer treat for eyes and ears!!!!
> 
> 4. Aila --- First song in the second half!! This is the only song which I didnt like in the album while hearing..But this is pictured best here!!! This involves various ads and shankar provides great ideas and an eye opener to ad makers here!! The song is in blend with the concept !!
> ...


ARR  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

> Oru Shankar Aamir padam vannaal collection range thanne maarumallo!
> 
> Hope something like that happens!


orennam karangunnundu

----------


## GangsteR

> Its a good performance and moreover a brave attempt


venel mumbai policil prithvi cheyta role polae similar ennu parayam allae

----------


## Saathan

> Oru Shankar Aamir padam vannaal collection range thanne maarumallo!
> 
> Hope something like that happens!


Robot:2 amir ne vechu cheyumennu parayunnu... sathyam anonnu ariyilla...

----------


## sha



----------


## KulFy

> aarada muthu


Vikramanete kootukaran ille muthu...matte nee T shirt okke ittu nadakkunnavan

----------


## Dylan

9.62 C in TN, 35.74 C WW
so no records there...
3 C in Kerala, a record.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> venel mumbai policil prithvi cheyta role polae similar ennu parayam allae


Yes.....njan athu orthirunnu....

----------


## GangsteR

> Yes.....njan athu orthirunnu....


padam njan kandilla..ketta arivu vechu onnu guess adichatha

----------


## GangsteR

> 9.62 C in TN, 35.74 C WW
> so no records there...
> 3 C in Kerala, a record.


ipol next to Enthiran aano
Endhiran etra aarnu?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Dylan

> ipol next to Enthiran aano
> Endhiran etra aarnu?


enthiran alla... Lingaa.
WW 37 C entho aayirunnu... and TN 12.5 C (no tax), I think.
ithu correct aanenkil, I is also behind Kaththi in TN.

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

TN il 9.6cr ulloo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## GangsteR

Vijay Television @ vijaytelevision 4m
Yes! The most awaited episode of #KWDD is now on
air.. ow.ly/i/8gpNn The #I director #Shankar is in #
KWDD pongal special!

----------


## GangsteR

> enthiran alla... Lingaa.
> WW 37 C entho aayirunnu... and TN 12.5 C (no tax), I think.


ithu correct aayirikkilla  ...itra shows n opening oke kittiyittu only 3rd!

----------


## Dylan

> ithu correct aayirikkilla  ...itra shows n opening oke kittiyittu only 3rd!


in TN, 4th aayirikkum... after Lingaa, Kaththi and Enthiran... not sure.
south il authentic aayi box office cover cheyyunnavar okke kuravalle... ullathu vechu adjust cheythe nivrithi ulloo... ABO, pillechan and the rest...

----------


## Saathan

> enthiran alla... Lingaa.
> WW 37 C entho aayirunnu... and TN 12.5 C (no tax), I think.
> ithu correct aanenkil, I is also behind Kaththi in TN.


TN collection wrong anu...

----------


## GangsteR

> in TN, 4th aayirikkum... after Lingaa, Kaththi and Enthiran... not sure.
> south il authentic aayi box office cover cheyyunnavar okke kuravalle... ullathu vechu adjust cheythe nivrithi ulloo... ABO, pillechan and the rest...


Aascar annan chilapol twitter vazhi tweet idum..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## manuarjun

> TN collection wrong anu...


Ellam wrong alle....kerala polum kooduthal undu... karnataka also.... bangalore tamil version 2cr+ undallo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ACME

> In Ladio too i liked those *huge beautiful* sets and the steps n makeovers of gorgeous *Amy*


 :Ahupinne:

----------


## KRRISH2255

TNil 10Cr Polum Gross Illennooo... No Chance... Athum Ithrem Heavy Opening Eduthittu... 
Also TNil Tax Exemption Illeee... U Certificate Kitti Ennokke Paranjittu... 
Kerala 3Cr Gross... Only 39Lakhs Lead With Jillaa... 
Chumma Thatti Vitta Figures Aanennu Thonnunnu... 
APyil Ivar Thanne Alle 7.51Cr Share Paranje... Ennittu 11Cr Polum Gross Illennooo...  :Laughing:

----------


## san

> TNil 10Cr Polum Gross Illennooo... No Chance... Athum Ithrem Heavy Opening Eduthittu... 
> Also TNil Tax Exemption Illeee... U Certificate Kitti Ennokke Paranjittu... 
> Kerala 3Cr Gross... Only 39Lakhs Lead With Jillaa... 
> Chumma Thatti Vitta Figures Aanennu Thonnunnu... 
> APyil Ivar Thanne Alle 7.51Cr Share Paranje... Ennittu 11Cr Polum Gross Illennooo...


u/a certificate aanu.. tax exemption illa..........

----------


## SAM369

> Ellam wrong alle....kerala polum kooduthal undu... karnataka also.... bangalore tamil version 2cr+ undallo


Kooduthalo??? no way,Kerala okke kuranjale ullu

----------


## SAM369

ABO Thalliyathanennu Thonunnu,,TN onnum ithu pora,AP grossum kuravanallo,,

----------


## KRRISH2255

> u/a certificate aanu.. tax exemption illa..........


U Kitti Ennu Aarokkeyoo Paranjirunnu... Njan Appole Chodhichatha Bookingil U/A Aanalloo Ennu...

----------


## Dylan

> TNil 10Cr Polum Gross Illennooo... No Chance... Athum Ithrem Heavy Opening Eduthittu... 
> Also TNil Tax Exemption Illeee... U Certificate Kitti Ennokke Paranjittu... 
> Kerala 3Cr Gross... Only 39Lakhs Lead With Jillaa... 
> Chumma Thatti Vitta Figures Aanennu Thonnunnu... 
> APyil Ivar Thanne Alle 7.51Cr Share Paranje... Ennittu 11Cr Polum Gross Illennooo...


U/A alle?
7.51 C share ABO thanne paranjirunno?

----------


## SAM369

> U Kitti Ennu Aarokkeyoo Paranjirunnu... Njan Appole Chodhichatha Bookingil U/A Aanalloo Ennu...


 U/A Aanu.....

----------


## KRRISH2255

> U/A alle?
> 7.51 C share ABO thanne paranjirunno?


APyil All Time Top 15... 7.3Cr Sharenu Mukalil Aanu Ivar Ittathu... Approx 7.51Cr Report Kandirunnu...

----------


## Rachu

Goviyannan thakartho?  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## GangsteR

pillechantae tweet varattae..nokkam

----------


## san

> APyil All Time Top 15... 7.3Cr Sharenu Mukalil Aanu Ivar Ittathu... Approx 7.51Cr Report Kandirunnu...


avide nett to share ratio valuthaanennu thonnunnu.. ellaa padathinum ithu pole thanneyaanu.. for lingaa also

----------


## san

> enthiran alla... Lingaa.
> WW 37 C entho aayirunnu... and TN 12.5 C (no tax), I think.
> ithu correct aanenkil, I is also behind Kaththi in TN.


india nett, tamil naadu, karnataka, world wide okke behind lingaa

india gross, andhra, kerala okke above lingaa..

looks okay to me..

----------


## ikka

*'I' Box Office Collection (Day 1): Vikram-Starrer Takes Excellent Openings Worldwide; Listed Among Top 25 in AP/Nizam*

http://www.ibtimes.co.in/i-box-offic...d-among-620491

----------


## KRRISH2255

> avide nett to share ratio valuthaanennu thonnunnu.. ellaa padathinum ithu pole thanneyaanu.. for lingaa also


Ennaalum Ithrem Kurayillaaa... Anjaan 5.45Cr Share 9Cr Aayrunnu Gross... 
ABO Thanne Eppol Day 7.52Cr Share Ennu Post Ittittundu... Annan Dif Nokkiyaal Thanne 11Cr + Varum...

----------


## Dylan

*@uktamilbo*
#Imovie - #I *Day 1* - £19,899 (19 lacs) from 4 locations. Remaining locations screening today/tomo. Weekend also upcoming. 'Mersal' start!

----------


## KingOfKings

> TNil 10Cr Polum Gross Illennooo... No Chance... Athum Ithrem Heavy Opening Eduthittu... 
> Also TNil Tax Exemption Illeee... U Certificate Kitti Ennokke Paranjittu... 
> Kerala 3Cr Gross... Only 39Lakhs Lead With Jillaa... 
> Chumma Thatti Vitta Figures Aanennu Thonnunnu... 
> APyil Ivar Thanne Alle 7.51Cr Share Paranje... Ennittu 11Cr Polum Gross Illennooo...


Kerala first day gross okk ABO oru 20% kurachu annu idunathu  

Jilla 2.6cr alle ittathu athu 3.1cr kannum 

ippol I 3cr that means 3.6Cr , according to @KRRISH2255 prediction that I will overtake Jilla with more than 50 lakhs thus become true  (These all are my calculations no soucres  )

----------


## san

> Kerala first day gross okk ABO oru 20% kurachu annu idunathu  
> 
> Jilla 2.6cr alle ittathu athu 3.1cr kannum 
> 
> ippol I 3cr that means 3.6Cr , according to @KRRISH2255 prediction that I will overtake Jilla with more than 50 lakhs thus become true  (These all are my calculations no soucres  )


jilla  1.95 nett and ithu 2.5 nett.. according to them..thats is 28% more than jilla

----------


## KRRISH2255

> jilla  1.95 nett and ithu 2.5 nett.. according to them..


Avarude Jilla Gross 2.61Cr... I 3Cr... Calculations Ok Mismatching Pole...

----------


## SAM369

As Per ABO
Total
Linga- 37cr > I- 34.74cr

India
Lingaa-22cr<I-25.54cr(South)

TN
Lingaa 12.8cr(U)>I 9.62cr(U/A)

AP/Nizam
Lingaa 5cr<I 10.45cr

Kerala
Lingaa 1.6cr < I 3cr

OI
Lingaa 15cr> I - 9.2cr

----------


## Don Mathew

I innale thanne kandirunnu....Matinee show...Kottayam Abhilash - jam packed HF... :Coool: ....Koode nammmude Jojo um undayirunnu... :Kudiyanz: 

Hype nu aduthengum film vannillenkilum nalloru entertainer thanne I....Kandu madutha Story/theme..but koode Shankar nd Vikram koodiyappol padam range maari... :Punk: ...

*+ves*

Vikram - Onnum parayanilla... :salut: 
Direction... :Good: 
Songs-picturisation.. :Ok: ...
Amy  :Icecream:   :Icecream: 
Suresh Gopi  :Biggrin: 

*My Rating - 7/10
Verdict - ATBB*

----------


## GangsteR

Rajasekar @ sekartweets
#I - fantastic opening! 35 cr gross on its first day.
Telugu first day collection is a major plus ...huge!

----------


## san

> Ennaalum Ithrem Kurayillaaa... Anjaan 5.45Cr Share 9Cr Aayrunnu Gross... 
> ABO Thanne Eppol Day 7.52Cr Share Ennu Post Ittittundu... Annan Dif Nokkiyaal Thanne 11Cr + Varum...


avarude tax calculationil issue undennu thonnunnu..  enthaayalum share and nett nokkiyaal mathi.. gross is more of approximation

----------


## GangsteR

> I innale thanne kandirunnu....Matinee show...Kottayam Abhilash - jam packed HF.......Koode nammmude Jojo um undayirunnu...
> 
> Hype nu aduthengum film vannillenkilum nalloru entertainer thanne I....Kandu madutha Story/theme..but koode Shankar nd Vikram koodiyappol padam range maari......
> 
> *+ves*
> 
> Vikram - Onnum parayanilla...
> Direction...
> Songs-picturisation.....
> ...


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Dylan

> india nett, tamil naadu, karnataka, world wide okke behind lingaa
> 
> india gross, andhra, kerala okke above lingaa..
> 
> looks okay to me..


like someone said, BO analysis in south is a bloody maze...
authentic aayi oru trade site ivide thudangaan saadhichaal nalla potential undu... though it's tough to make a start.
veruthe collections maathram illaathe in-depth analyses okke aayittu...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Don Mathew

Kottayathu 4 um Changanassery il 2 theatre um innale FDFS HF ....Kola mass.. :Clapping: 

1st show Kottayathu athikam HF kittiyilla...but second show janapralayam aayirunnu.... :Ho:

----------


## GangsteR

> like someone said, BO analysis in south is a bloody maze...
> authentic aayi oru trade site ivide thudangaan saadhichaal nalla potential undu... though it's tough to make a start.
> veruthe collections maathram illaathe in-depth analyses okke aayittu...


only kollyeood report varatte nokam

----------


## KingOfKings

> jilla  1.95 nett and ithu 2.5 nett.. according to them..thats is 28% more than jilla


njan udeshathu athu alla 

Jilla

Gross accordinto ABO 

DAY 1  

2.6CR

According to my calutaion

2.6*20/100 =3.1cr

I

Gross accordinto ABO 

DAY 1  

3CR

According to my calutaion

3*20/100 =3.6cr

That means I Gross - Jilla Gross

3.6-3.1 = .5CR  

=50lakhs more

----------


## san

@KRRISH2255 anjaan thanneyaano uddeshiche?

according to them

Anjaan has received great openings all over South for both its Tamil and Telugu Dubbed Versions. The film has grossed 10.82 Cr India Wide from Its Tamil Version!. Telugu Sikindar is 4.28 Cr approx making it a 15.1 Cr India Gross Opening Day for the film. This is Biggest Non-Rajini opening for a Kollywood film.

In Other Terms, the film is estimated to have done around 12 Cr Nett ( Tamil Nett 8.5 Cr ) & 8.4 Cr India Share.

----------


## san

> njan udeshathu athu alla 
> 
> Jilla
> 
> Gross accordinto ABO 
> 
> DAY 1  
> 
> 2.6CR
> ...


ingane ulla sources-nu nett and share maathrame kittu.. tax calculation is arbitrary.. so better to use nett figures

----------


## SAM369

Ithippo I kke Tnilekkal Collection AP yil aanallo  :Laughing:

----------


## Saathan

> 


ithonnum correct alla... site owner nte guess collection anu...

----------


## san

> like someone said, BO analysis in south is a bloody maze...
> authentic aayi oru trade site ivide thudangaan saadhichaal nalla potential undu... though it's tough to make a start.
> veruthe collections maathram illaathe in-depth analyses okke aayittu...


abo okke kure okke bhedam aanu.. for me this figure looks fine.. ellaa film-num ulla pole chila variation okke theerchayaayum kaanum

angane okke chinthcihaal boi-yum ithu polokke thanne..oru reliable approximation.. marana thallalil ninnu oru mochanam..

----------


## Saathan

> Ithippo I kke Tnilekkal Collection AP yil aanallo


avide more screens undu pakshe collection TN il thanne anu munil varuka...

----------


## san

> Ithippo I kke Tnilekkal Collection AP yil aanallo


release size was bigger in ap.. tax rate is lower in ap..

star value vechulla initial randidathum kanakku.. its mostly director and movie's hype..

----------


## SAM369

> avide more screens undu pakshe collection TN il thanne anu munil varuka...


200+ screens kooduthal undu,,Multiyile okke no of shows Tn valare munpil aanu,,hmm,TN Thanne munnil varum,

----------


## KingOfKings

> Ithippo I kke Tnilekkal Collection AP yil aanallo


Angne alle verendathu i think you only posted that In the All World Highest number of thetres that are relasing I movie is in AP

----------


## KingOfKings

> Ithippo I kke Tnilekkal Collection AP yil aanallo


Angne alle verendathu i think you only posted that In the All World Highest number of thetres that are relasing I movie is in AP

----------


## SAM369

> release size was bigger in ap.. tax rate is lower in ap..
> 
> star value vechulla initial randidathum kanakku.. its mostly director and movie's hype..


hmm..Apyilum 20% tax elle?

----------


## Kashinathan

> padam kandu....  from trichy...... noon show.....
> 
> polichadukkeeennu paranjaaL..........
> athukkim mele .........
> 
> houseful......   motham families aanu.....  theatrinu akathum purathum charakkukalde perumazha.......    screenil amy ......


ee film aano TN il veenu ennum paranje karanjathe.

----------


## Deewana

TN I'll below Lingaa yo ? no way... Kerala TN Karnataka AP okke record aavendath aan...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> @KRRISH2255 anjaan thanneyaano uddeshiche?
> 
> according to them
> 
> Anjaan has received great openings all over South for both its Tamil and Telugu Dubbed Versions. The film has grossed 10.82 Cr India Wide from Its Tamil Version!. Telugu Sikindar is 4.28 Cr approx making it a 15.1 Cr India Gross Opening Day for the film. This is Biggest Non-Rajini opening for a Kollywood film.
> 
> In Other Terms, the film is estimated to have done around 12 Cr Nett ( Tamil Nett 8.5 Cr ) & 8.4 Cr India Share.


Yes Anjaan Thanne 3 Days Anjaan AP Share Was 5.45Cr... Net 7.50Cr... Gross 9Cr... ABO Figures...

----------


## SAM369

> Angne alle verendathu i think you only posted that In the All World Highest number of thetres that are relasing I movie is in AP


Angane nokuvanel Lingaa TN 600+ And AP 750+ Aayirunnu Screen cout,,But collection 5cr and 12.8cr aanu....

----------


## KRRISH2255

> hmm..apyilum 20% tax elle?


ap 20% tn 30%...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Angane nokuvanel Lingaa TN 600+ And AP 750+ Aayirunnu Screen cout,,But collection 5cr and 12.8cr aanu....


ABO Linga Day 1 TNum Mukkal Undu... Sreedhar Pilai Figures Ethra Aayrunnu...

----------


## sali

Watch "I (Ai) - Full Movie Review in Hindi | Vikram, Amy" on YouTube
I (Ai) - Full Movie Review in Hindi | Vikram, Amy
http://youtu.be/wWzoBhxw-Fs

----------


## SAM369

> ABO Linga Day 1 TNum Mukkal Undu... Sreedhar Pilai Figures Ethra Aayrunnu...


hmm AP Ozhike ellam oru oozham vachidal aanennu thonunnu ABO,,Lingaa pillechan collection oormayilla..

----------


## san

> Yes Anjaan Thanne 3 Days Anjaan AP Share Was 5.45Cr... Net 7.50Cr... Gross 9Cr... ABO Figures...


ok.. avide correct tax rate 20% use cheythittundu.. ithinte collectionil gross eduthappol entho mistake undallo appol..

----------


## Manoj

TN onnum viswasikan patunnilla, ithu thetakananu chance...

----------


## san

I 22cr nett in india and pk 25 cr nett.. very close.. I hindi dub koode undaayirunnel chilappol pk-ye vettichene

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ok.. avide correct tax rate 20% use cheythittundu.. ithinte collectionil gross eduthappol entho mistake undallo appol..


Linga Also Net & Gross 20% Tax Vechu Thanneyaa... 12.75Cr Net & 15.30Cr Gross... (3Days)
Mistake Undaavum... Kaththikku Avar Ithupole Ittu Pinne Maatiyirunnu...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> I 22cr nett in india and pk 25 cr nett.. very close.. I hindi dub koode undaayirunnel chilappol pk-ye vettichene


Accoring To ABO Linga Also 22Cr Net Aanu... Kaththi 16Cr Net... PK 25Cr Net Day 1.. 
10Cr Share Aanu Day 1 AP... Baaki Elladathum Ninnum Koode Athre Vannullooo...  :Shocked:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> TN I'll below Lingaa yo ? no way... Kerala TN Karnataka AP okke record aavendath aan...


TNil Lingak thazhe pokan chance kuravanu....adhava thazhe poyalum ithra diffnce undakan oru chanceumilla.....!

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo
#Imovie - #I *Day 1* - £19,899 (19 lacs) from 4
locations. Remaining locations screening today/
tomo. Weekend also upcoming. 'Mersal'

----------


## GangsteR

Kornerseat @ Kornerseat 5m
After 2 days at USA BO, #I collects .525$ million
from 325+ locations.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 
#I UK ticket bookings from today till Sunday are
looking strong. Many extra shows added last night.
#Aambala doing decent too. Happy Pongal!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> TNil Lingak thazhe pokan chance kuravanu....adhava thazhe poyalum ithra diffnce undakan oru chanceumilla.....!


TNil Lingakku Maathram Allaaa... Kaththi, Endhiran, Ok Thaazhe Aanu I...  :Laughing:

----------


## Viru

> 


Dub release ilathe kaththi eduthallo ekadesham ithinte aduth collection

ithe correct akan ore vazhiyum illa

----------


## KRRISH2255

USA 525K In Just 2 Days... Athum Mattethu Night Premieres Allee... Kidu...  :cheers: 
Eppol Thanne All Time 8th Aayallooo... Endhiran Aanu Highest With 2.4Million USD...

----------


## FK Raja

> Goviyannan thakartho?


Thakarthu vaari  :Coool:

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## Nithz

Vyajan Vannallo !!!!! :Badpc:   :Badday:

----------


## GangsteR

> Vyajan Vannallo !!!!!


1000 posts..congrats

----------


## GangsteR

> hmm AP Ozhike ellam oru oozham vachidal aanennu thonunnu ABO,,Lingaa pillechan collection oormayilla..


2000 posts.... congrats

----------


## singam

> USA 525K In Just 2 Days... Athum Mattethu Night Premieres Allee... Kidu... Eppol Thanne All Time 8th Aayallooo... Endhiran Aanu Highest With 2.4Million USD...


Endhiran aduthu ethum ennu thonunilla.. pokku kandittu all time 2nd kittumo? Linga alle second with 1.5million..

----------


## KingOfKings

> endhiran aduthu ethum ennu thonunilla.. Pokku kandittu all time 2nd kittumo? Linga alle second with 1.5million..


why? 2 weeks vere padam onnum illalo?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KingOfKings

> 1000 posts..congrats





> 2000 posts.... congrats


53451 Posts.... congrats

----------


## singam

> why? 2 weeks vere padam onnum illalo?


njan just paranjenne ullu...ee weekend ode ariyam final status enthayirikkum ennu

----------


## Nithz

> 1000 posts..congrats


Thank You :) Njanum Ipozha Sradhiche :D 

Ellam I Thread Kaaranam  :Band:

----------


## SAM369

> 2000 posts.... congrats


Thanks Macha

----------


## GangsteR

“I” will collect 1000 crores – Aascar Ravichandran

----------


## GangsteR

> Thank You :) Njanum Ipozha Sradhiche :D 
> 
> Ellam I Thread Kaaranam


ini vikram padam undallo..be active

----------


## GangsteR

> Thanks Macha


welcome....

----------


## GangsteR

@Nithz 750 posts in I thread ... :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

VISITOR REVIEW: "I" MERSELAYITEN BAA!
14 Jan 2015 - 01 03 PM
Tweet
After 2 long years of hard work, Ai has finally released
today. The movie had huge pre release expectations for
obvious reasons. Shankar has not given a flop movie yet in
his career. Vikram is known for his dedication and love for
cinema. Its magic when a creator meets a performer. Lets
see if Ai met the expectations and if it sustained the
pressure.
Plot:
Ai is a simple love story in a nutshell. Its a story of an
aspiring body builder and his unexpected entry into the
advertising world. How cheap politics and ego/jealousy in
his profession bring a drastic change in his life is the overall
story. Is love the only power that conquers everything? You
have to watch the film to know more.
Technicalities:
Shankar is known for his grand treatment of a simple
subject. Ai story is very predictable but the execution is
what makes it a different film. The screenplay is little slow
in the first half but picks up pace in the latter half. The
direction part is top notch and there are no flaws. The
detailing in the 2nd half was appreciative. There are some
similarities to Anniyan, which you will know if you watch the
film. Shankar delivers yet another hit in his career.
AR Rahman's music is the next highlight. The songs are
already a huge hit. The BGM was subtle for a change, which
was good in a way as it allowed the audience to focus more
on the scene than the beats. The less usage of jarring beats
was a new experiment, which worked.
Cinematography by PC Sreeram needs no introduction. First
time he is working with Shankar and he has created visual
magic on screen. The color tones reflected the mood of
each scene. The foreign location song in china will be one of
his best works till date. The character framing and the
camera angles were top class.
Editing by Anthony was good in bits and pieces. He cannot
be blamed in this scenario as the screenplay is two paced,
that is it travels back and form between present and
flashback. In such a case, abrupt scene jumps are
inevitable. The only complaint is the running time of over
180 mins. A cut here and there would have made the first
half more gripping.
Special mention to the stunt director as the 3 major fight
sequences were totally cool. They were very well
choreographed with a bit of freshness and creativity. The
makeup team has done a fabulous job with respect to both
Vikram and Amy. Costumes, art department and the entire
technical team has to be appreciated.
Performances:
Its Vikram all the way. We know his dedication and to the
level he goes to justify a character, but this time he went a
bit more and we can only bow down in respect. He has
done 3 roles - body builder, model and a hunchback. Each
character is totally different and the amount of hard work he
has put is visible on screen. Vikram, hats off man! He
makes you smile, makes you angry, makes you cry and
makes you fall in love with his acting. All you can do is to
just stare at the screen in awe. Girls, watch out for his
muscular body!
Amy Jackson has equally competed for screen space along
with Vikram. She was at her prettier best. Her face
expressions and body language was confident and her
attitude as a model was brilliant. She can act, really act.
Overall, a brilliant casting decision by Shankar.
Santhanam chips in with his one liners, that were bringing
the roof down. Power star was at his annoying best as
always, and his portions could have been avoided.
Overall Review:
Ai is definitely a must watch film for Vikram's acting
abilities and for Shankar's treatment of a simple love story.
Brilliant visuals, soothing & subtle music, beautiful Amy &
handsome Vikram, simple love story packed with a bit of
revenge drama is all what you get in Ai. The film seems to
drag a bit in the first half but picks up considerable pace in
the second half. The runtime is a bit of a worry but the film
is never boring.
Rating - 4/5, solely for Vikram's effort and his flawless
performances.
Verdict - MUST WATCH.

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> “I” will collect 1000 crores – Aascar Ravichandran


Entha pulli kurachu kalanjath... :Laughing:

----------


## ACME

Ee aazhcha padam kaanaan pattilla..in-laws visiting tomorrow  :Badpc:

----------


## Ferno

Inu padam kandu..matnee calicut apsara
Enikishtapettu  :cheers:  Chiyan  :salut: 
Heavy HF with returns...Nxt showsnum Kidu rush...Padam vittapol kayyadi  :Band: 
Sure BB  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ee aazhcha padam kaanaan pattilla..in-laws visiting tomorrow


busy man...

----------


## GangsteR

> Inu padam kandu..matnee calicut apsara
> Enikishtapettu  Chiyan 
> Heavy HF with returns...Nxt showsnum Kidu rush...Padam vittapol kayyadi 
> Sure BB


 :Clapping: ..

----------


## K K R

Kandu makkale ..KANDU  :Band:  .. Nallonam ishtapettu..Oru 20-25 mins short aakirinenkil pakka output kittiyene... Detalied views coming soon . ...Kairali and Sree 2ilum padam ondu..2um HF...Uchakkathe show kazhinju 6 manikk irangiyappozhe Kairali and sree HF board vechu kazhinju..  :Band:

----------


## ACME

> Inu padam kandu..matnee calicut apsara
> Enikishtapettu  Chiyan 
> Heavy HF with returns...Nxt showsnum Kidu rush...Padam vittapol kayyadi 
> Sure BB


Padam kazhinju ellavarthum nalla response aanallo

----------


## ACME

> busy man...


Pacha theri aaNu vaayil varane..bandhukal aanu polum  :pukel:

----------


## ACME

> Kandu makkale ..KANDU  .. Nallonam ishtapettu..Oru 20-25 mins short aakirinenkil pakka output kittiyene... Detalied views coming soon . ...Kairali and Sree 2ilum padam ondu..2um HF...Uchakkathe show kazhinju 6 manikk irangiyappozhe Kairali and sree HF board vechu kazhinju..


 :Band:  :Band:  appo Sunday vare onnum nokkan illa

----------


## K K R

> 


Vikramne namichu ee scene kandittu  :Hi:

----------


## Nithz

FB yil Ninnu Kittiyathaa 

Manassilayi kaanum ennu pradeekshikkunnu

----------


## K K R

> appo Sunday vare onnum nokkan illa


Ithu vere level man  :Band:

----------


## K K R

> FB yil Ninnu Kittiyathaa 
> 
> Manassilayi kaanum ennu pradeekshikkunnu


Paavam manushyan..Padathil kooval kittiya 2 scenes il onnu  :Laughing:  ..Mattethu aa makeup woman karayunnathu..athinu enthina kooviyathu ennu manasilayilla

----------


## Dylan

*Rajeev Masand @rajeevMasand*
Just watched Shankar's I. Far fm perfect but so much fun. Fast-paced, ambitious, thoroughly entertaining. & Vikram - respect! Review up soon

----------


## Ferno

> Padam kazhinju ellavarthum nalla response aanallo


ys kidu kayyadi  :Band: 
SG annan kidukki  :Laughing:  adichumaatuna scene  :Ennekollu: 
2ndhalf sg scenesil Marana responce aarnu  :cheers:

----------


## K K R

> *Rajeev Masand @rajeevMasand*
> Just watched Shankar's I. Far fm perfect but so much fun. Fast-paced, ambitious, thoroughly entertaining. & Vikram - respect! Review up soon


Daivame..ingerkk ishtapetta  :Ho:  ..Surprise..huge surprise..

----------


## K K R

Vikram..  :Ho:  ..Entha paranjaalum kuranju pogum  :salut:  ..Angerude ee efforts illenkil padam ee level il ethilla..

----------


## GangsteR

> Pacha theri aaNu vaayil varane..bandhukal aanu polum


njan innu second showk kayarum ...koodutal kalichal njan spoiler idum  :Yeye:

----------


## Dylan

Day 1 India nett of south films -- top 5: 
Lingaa *22 Cr* 
Shankar`s I  *20.8 Cr*
Enthiran/Robo/Robot *18 Cr*
Attarintiki Daaredi & Kaththi *16 C* ( No Dub Release )

http://andhraboxoffice.com/info.aspx...3&cid=8&fid=26

----------


## jeeva

VIKRAM's :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: ....................I.................Athukum mele :Band:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Kandu makkale ..KANDU  .. Nallonam ishtapettu..Oru 20-25 mins short aakirinenkil pakka output kittiyene... Detalied views coming soon . ...Kairali and Sree 2ilum padam ondu..2um HF...Uchakkathe show kazhinju 6 manikk irangiyappozhe Kairali and sree HF board vechu kazhinju..


apol innu ratri armadam..

----------


## Dylan

> Daivame..ingerkk ishtapetta  ..Surprise..huge surprise..


mattulla B-town reviewers inum ishtappedaan chance undu...
njaan padam kandilla but they generally like these Big larger-than-life spectacles from the south.

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Endhiran aduthu ethum ennu thonunilla.. pokku kandittu all time 2nd kittumo? Linga alle second with 1.5million..


Athe Linga Thannee... 1.5Million USD... Third Shivaji 1.3Million USD...

----------


## GangsteR

> day 1 india nett of south films -- top 5: 
> Lingaa *22 cr* 
> shankar`s i  *20.8 cr*
> enthiran/robo/robot *18 cr*
> attarintiki daaredi & kaththi *16 c* ( no dub release )
> 
> http://andhraboxoffice.com/info.aspx...3&cid=8&fid=26


wtf ......

----------


## jeeva

:Band: ....My 8000 post is  here...........I ....is a milestone.....Athukum mele.... :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## ACME

> njan innu second showk kayarum ...koodutal kalichal njan spoiler idum


Idra...spoiler idraa...idraa nee  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> ....My 8000 post is  here...........I ....is a milestone.....Athukum mele....


Nithz 1000
SAM369 2000
jeeva 8000

 :Giveup:

----------


## K K R

> mattulla B-town reviewers inum ishtappedaan chance undu...
> njaan padam kandilla but they generally like these Big larger-than-life spectacles from the south.


Kerala kapada bujikal  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Idra...spoiler idraa...idraa nee


whatsapil tannae ittekkam..

----------


## ACME

> wtf ......


ABO  :pukel:  mahesh hater.rigged collections

----------


## GangsteR

iMoviesUSA @ SIMoviesUSA 2h
#I 2 days BO $525K from 325+ locs.3 langs & 2
countries.Mixed critics review & public welcoming
visual extravaganza

----------


## GangsteR

> ABO  mahesh hater.rigged collections


onnum vishwasikkaan vayya...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Day 1 India nett of south films -- top 5: Lingaa *22 Cr* Shankar`s I  *20.8 Cr*Enthiran/Robo/Robot *18 Cr*Attarintiki Daaredi & Kaththi *16 C* ( No Dub Release )http://andhraboxoffice.com/info.aspx...3&cid=8&fid=26


 :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## ACME

> whatsapil tannae ittekkam..


Njan innu rathrile showk book cheythu  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## JJK

Padam kandu ennale,.. Avg 1st half and takarppan 2nd half... Shankar ane taaram, Vikram  :Clap: and amy  :Good:  SG um nalla role tanne.. Length kurch koodi poi, songs visuals neratte kandad konde oru gum ellande poi, aila aila okke adyam Kanda karanam kidu ayi,. Ennalum padam enium nannakarnnu,..

----------


## GangsteR

> Njan innu rathrile showk book cheythu


pedikkenda njan veruthe vittu..btb ur bride sukhamayi irikunno ?

----------


## san

> Day 1 India nett of south films -- top 5: 
> Lingaa *22 Cr* 
> Shankar`s I  *20.8 Cr*
> Enthiran/Robo/Robot *18 Cr*
> Attarintiki Daaredi & Kaththi *16 C* ( No Dub Release )
> 
> http://andhraboxoffice.com/info.aspx...3&cid=8&fid=26


avarude kanakku prakaram 2.22 cr tn-il tax kaaranam poyi.. illel 23cr vechu first aayene.

----------


## sali

> FB yil Ninnu Kittiyathaa 
> 
> Manassilayi kaanum ennu pradeekshikkunnu


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## san

> Athe Linga Thannee... 1.5Million USD... Third Shivaji 1.3Million USD...


 telugu onnumille ?

----------


## ACME

> pedikkenda njan veruthe vittu..btb ur bride sukhamayi irikunno ?


Sukham..aval kaaranam aanu 10 Mani show vendann veche..ini ippo onnum nokkan illa

----------


## GangsteR

> Sukham..aval kaaranam aanu 10 Mani show vendann veche..ini ippo onnum nokkan illa


ithaanu pennu kettiyaal ulla kuzhappam....  :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR

I ahead of Hollywood films
Jan 15, 2015
The Aascar Production venture I that hit the screens
yesterday (14th January) is said to be doing good business
and creating a few new records at the box office. Besides
Tamil, the film is released in Telugu and Hindi too.
There are a couple of firsts to this Shankar directorial. We
had earlier reported that for the first time, the Hindi version
of a Tamil film is being released in Lahore, Pakistan. To add
some more feathers to this already decorated cap of I, here
are a few highlights as reported by producer Aascar Film in
their twitter page.
The Telugu version of the film has created a record on the
opening day by crossing seven crores nett which is said to
be new for a dubbed film. Aascar Film tweets, “[#TELUGU
Record] #I Telugu creates record for 1st day opening day
crosses 7 Crs Nett . A Huge record for a dubbed...”
And in the movie ticket pre-sales chart, the film is trending
at the third position which is updated by Aascar Film as, “#I
(#Ai) is still trending at the #3 position in the @
MovieTickets Pre-Sales Chart, way ahead of #Hollywood
movies releasing this week!”
Further collection reports from other centres would soon be
updated. Stay tuned!

----------


## ABE

Even The New York Times cannot close their eyes.............................review

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/15/mo...kram.html?_r=0

 :Band: 


Brawls, Biceps and Morphing Cellphones

‘I,’ a Tamil Film by Shankar, Starring Vikram


By RACHEL SALTZJAN. 14, 2015 

 Amy Jackson and Vikram have an encounter in Shankar’s effects-laden romance-adventure “I.” Credit Aascar Films  

Opened on Wednesday

Directed by Shankar

In Tamil, with English subtitles

3 hours 8 minutes; not rated

An exercise in maximalism in everything except its title, “I,” a Tamil film directed by Shankar, concerns the boom-and-bust fortunes of a bodybuilder turned model. An early sequence in which our hero, Lingesan (Vikram), in a little bikini bottom, wins the title of Mr. Tamil Nadu gives a sense of the movie’s style: fast, noisy, visually crowded, unafraid of vulgarity or repetition. In a you-ain’t-seen-nothing-yet moment — one of many — a brawl breaks out among this sea of oiled, muscled men and goes on so long that you forget the context.

Shankar tells his story in the broadest strokes and likes to plunge audiences into scenes that won’t be fully explained until hours later. (The movie is a whopping, sometimes numbing 3 hours 8 minutes.) But rest assured, very full explanations are coming — why connect the dots once when you can connect them five times?

Lingesan becomes Lee, the No. 1 male model, and gets to work with the woman he has long dreamed of, Diya (Amy Jackson). (He’s so besotted that he buys every product she advertises, including sanitary napkins.) Could she fall for a bumpkin like Lee? Reader, she does, amid fields of psychedelic flowers.

Shankar has fun with the look of glossy ads and includes some eye-popping effects (a Nokia phone and then a fish metamorphose into dancing women!). But that’s just one mode in this film, which bounces from romance to knockabout adventure to fairy-tale grotesque. A vengeance-wreaking hunchback (Vikram again), with horrible facial deformations, holds a woman hostage at his castle (complete with MacBook). Further deformations are violently visited upon a passel of villains — by fire, by bee sting, by injection. Death, we’re told, is not enough. Love, we’re told, is.

Dialogue is so beside the point here that with the addition of a few title cards, “I” could easily be a silent movie — though a noisy one, with a boom-boom score by A.R. Rahman that signals at each turn how the audience should feel, and with flurries of drums, speeds the film along. “I” is exuberant and unselfconscious but too cartoonish to engage your emotions. The onslaught of images and music will engage your senses, though, even as you’re left giggling at the too-muchness of it all. RACHEL SALTZ

----------


## Dylan

*@uktamilbo*
Latest: Several extra shows being added at various locations in the UK for #Imovie - #I. Ticket bookings showing no sign of slowing down.

----------


## FK Raja

Maaraka Reservations aanallo  :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> telugu onnumille ?


Undallooo... Attarintiki Daaredi 1.89Million... SVSC 1.63Million USD... 
Dookudu 1.56Milion USD... Manam 1.53Million USD... Ithokke Ahead Of Linga...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> telugu onnumille ?


AD , Dookudu , Aagadu , SVSC Okke Ithilum Kooduthal Und  Colln

----------


## ABE

Box Office Collection: Vikram's 'I' (Ai) Beats Aamir Khan's 'PK' on First Day in Bengaluru
By  Prakash Upadhyaya January 15, 2015 12:19 IST 
Vikram's "I" has gotten an amazing opening in Bengaluru and has beaten the first day records of Aamir Khan's Bollywood movie "PK" at Box Office in the Garden City.
A collage of "PK" and "I".PK Facebook Page/I Facebook Page

On the opening day, Vikram's "I" has approximately grossed above ₹1.50 crores in Bengaluru, whereas Aamir's "PK" reportedly earned just above a crore.

While the Tamil movie had about 160 shows, Aamir movie had close to 300 shows. Yet "I" has managed to beat "PK" records at Bengaluru Box Office. The success of the Vikram's movie lies in the occupancy that the film got on the opening day.

Read: 'I' Audience Review
Read: 'Aambala' Audience Review
Read: 'Darling' Audience Review

Vikram's movie, which is distributed by Gokul Films in the Garden City, had 100% occupancy for 75% of the shows and the remaining 25% had above 80% occupancy. On the other hand, the occupancy had ranged from 40-80 % for the shows of "PK" in Bengaluru.
The success of "I" clearly states once again that Tamil movies have a better market than Bollywood in Bengaluru. However, the performance of "PK" gradually improved in the following days and remained stable due to good word-of-mouth.
We have to wait and see how the Chiyaan's film will perform, given the mixed reviews that the flick has gotten from the audience and critics. Nonetheless, this is the best performance of a Vikram movie in Bengaluru.
"Anniyan" and "Raavanan" are the two movies of Vikram that have done well in Bengaluru in the recent years. Many of his recent movies like "Rajapattai" and "David" had disappeared from theatres without any trace. 
Meanwhile, "I" has registered a fantastic opening worldwide. The early reports emerging from trade reveal that the film has done well in Tamil Nadu and a few foreign countries like the US and Malaysia.

----------


## ABE

Vikram’s Tamil movie ‘I’ Total Worldwide Box-Office Collection Report
Published by Nirmal N in Bollywood
Added on: January 15, 2015 
 After years of anxious wait, Shankar’s Tamil movie “I” has finally made its way to the theaters on January 14, 2015.

The film is receiving mixed to positive reviews from all corners, and in all probabilities, this Vikram starrer will emerge as the biggest blockbuster in Indian Film History.

Tamil movie I Vikrams Tamil movie I Total Worldwide Box Office Collection Report  “I” was released worldwide in more than 3000 screens, and this clearly indicates the mightiness of the film. Even the most extravagant Bollywood films in the nation are getting a world wide release in 1500 – 2000 screens.

The film has received warm welcome from states like Tamil Nadu, Andhra Pradesh, Kerala and Karnataka. As per reports, the film’s Box Office revenue from Andhra Pradesh in the first day will surpass 7 crore INR.

The collections in Kerala will be more than 2 crore by the end of the day, and this is more than the budget of many small Malayalam Movies.

The movie has received a stunning opening in Bengaluru. The multiplexes have dedicated their maximum screens for “I”, and they are cashing this occasion to the maximum.

If reports are true, then the first day collection of the movie exclusively in Bangalore will surpass the 2 crore INR mark.

Tamil Movie ‘I’ first day first show audience views:The film is getting huge box office collections from the overseas market as well. As of now, “I” has fetched more than $ 300 K from the United States theaters, and it is heading towards the $ 450 K mark.

If it goes like this, then “I” will surely emerge as the top Tamil Grosser of all times. The film may easily make its way to the 300 Crore mark, but we should wait and see whether it will shatter the records set by Raj Kumar Hirani’s “P K”.

----------


## ACME

I beats Pk in Bangalore  :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

I  kandu.........from Inox - kalyan  - morning 10. 45 show

Visual teat, Vikram show, Kidu actions, nice songs,  Amy jackson perfect & Shankar

Really a romantic thriller............power packed entertainer.

nagatives:  Lack of Quality villains, screen play.

Better than endhiran & shivaji

Rating - 3.5 /5  (athukkum mele oru 0.25)

Verdict - BB (athukkum mele)

----------


## Flackyz

Padam kandu athum black ticket ne Anjali today 4pm show house full heavy returns.
oru rakshayum illaaa.. Chiyaan .....


...
.....AtHUKKKUM MELE

----------


## Dylan

*Sreedhar Pillai @sri50*
#I creates box-office History in Kerala. Grosses Rs 3.05Cr from 225 screens. Highest opening day gross 4 any film 1/2

*Sreedhar Pillai @sri50*
#I collected Rs 3.05Cr on day 1,because of aggressive promotions by distributor Global United Media & #Vikram @iamAmyJackson visit 2 Kochi

----------


## Flackyz

Chiyaan vikram ..... Athukkum melee

----------


## Mayavi 369

Valarkavu Ganam  (Thrissur Townil Ninnu 3 Km) Nale Opening Und With "I" 4 shows (11 Am , 2 Am , 5.45 Pm, 9 Pm )

----------


## Madhavanunni

*I -**1st Day** [Released on Jan 14, 2015]*
*Run Till: Jan 14, 2015*
*No of days: 1* 
*Total No of Shows –* *885**[80 Centers + 109 extra theatres]*

*1st Week–**885 Shows* *(**80 Centers* */189 Theatres)* *||3 Extra Theatres Removed||885 SHs/D*


1.Thiruvananthapuram - Anjali[6 Shows] 
Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali
Thiruvananthapuram - Sree 
Thiruvananthapuram - New[6 Shows]
Thiruvananthapuram - Sreepadmanabha
Thiruvananthapuram - Devipriya[5 Shows]
2.Ernakulam - Saritha
Ernakulam - Kavitha
Ernakulam - Sangeetha
Ernakulam - PVR[15 Shows]
Ernakulam - Cinemax[11 Shows]
Ernakulam - Q Cinemas[4 Shows] 
Ernakuam - Pan Cinemas[8 Shows]
3.Kozhikode - Apsara 
Kozhikode - Kairali[5 Shows]
Kozhikode - Sree[3 Shows]
Kozhikode - Film City[24 Shows]  
4.Kollam - Aaradhana
Kollam - Dhanya[5 Shows]
Kollam - Remya[5 Shows]
Kollam - Prince
Kollam - Carnival[9 Shows] 
5.Pathanamthitta - Trinity[12 Shows] 
Pathanamthitta - Aishwariya[5 Shows] 
6.Alapuzha - Seethas[5 Shows] 
Alapuzha - Pankaj
7.Kottayam - Anand
Kottayam - Abhilash  
Kottayam - Anaswara
Kottayam - Asha
8.Thrissur - Kairali[5 Shows]
Thrissur - Sree[3 Shows]
Thrissur - Sapna
Thrissur - Ravikrishna[5 Shows]  
9.Palakkadu - Priya  
Palakkadu - Priyadarshini   
Palakkadu - Priyathama
Palakkadu - Sree Devidurga[5 Shows]
10.Kannur - Saritha
Kannur - Savitha
Kannur- Samudra
Kannur- Sagara
11.Kaliyikkavila - Thameens Max[7 Shows]   
Kaliyikkavila - Sree Saraswathy[5 Shows]
Kaliyikkavila - Sree Kaleeshwari[5 Shows]
12.Padanthalumoodu - IMP
13.Nedumangadu - Sree Saraswathi 
Nedumangadu - Surya
Nedumangadu - Surya Paradise
14.Kadinamkulam - V Tracks[5 Shows]
Vetturoad - Harishree[5 Shows]
15.Attingal - Ganga[5 Shows]  
Attingal - Dreams
16.Varkala - Vimala   
Varkala - Star
17.Punalur - Ramraj[5 Shows]
18.Puthoor - Chellam[5 Shows]  
Kottarakkara - Minerva[6 Shows]
19.Anchal - Archana Classics[5 Shows]
Anchal - Archana Moviemax[5 Shows]
20.Karunagapally - Khans
Karunagapally - TNP
21.Shakthikulangara - Capithans
22.Adoor - Nayanam  
Adoor - Nadam
23.Mavellikkara - Santhosh  
Mavelikkara - Sandra
Mavelikkara - Vallakalil
24.Cherthala - Kairali
Cherthala - Sree
25.Eramallur - Sania
Ezhupunna - Rekha[3 Shows]
26.Changanassery – Abhinaya  
Changanassery - Anu
27.Mundakkayam - Galaxy
28.Kanjirappally – Grand Opera
29.Erattupetta - Metro  
Erattupetta - Surya
30.Pala - Yuvarani
Pala - Maharani[5 Shows] 
Pala - Jose 
31.Thalayolaparambu - Carnival[8 Shows] 
Thalayolaparambu - Nice
32.Koothattukulam - V Cinema 1
Koothattukulam - V Cinema 2
33.Kattapana - Aishwariya  
Kattapana - Sagara
34.Adimali - Matha
35.Thodupuzha – Aishwariya
Thodupuzha - Vismaya
Thodupuzha - Laya
Thodupuzha - Daya
36.Rajakumari - MarBaesil EVM
37.Kochi – EVM  
38.Muvattupuzha - Latha  
Muvattupuzha - Issacs
Muvattupuzha - Cinepoint[6 Shows]
39.Kothamangalam - Aan  
Kothamangalam - Jawahar
Kothamangalam - EVM
40.Perumbavoor - EVM 1
Perumbavoor - EVM 2
41.Aluva – Matha  
Aluva - Madhurya
42.Paravoor - Chitranjali
Paravoor - Shafas
43.Angamali - Carnival[11 Shows]
44.Kodungallur – Sreekaleeshwari 1[7 Shows]
Kodungallur - Sreekaleeshwari 2[7 Shows]
45.Chalakkudy – D Cinemas[13 Shows]
46.Irinjalakuda - Mass
47.Kanjani - Simla
Kanjani - Brahmakulam
48.Vadakkencherry – Thalam   
Vadakkencherry - New Ragam
49.Guruvayoor – Balakrishna
Guruvayoor - Appas
50.Kunnamkulam - Thavoos
51.Wadakkencherry- Jayabharath  Movies
Wadakkencherry- Jayabharath 1
Wadakkencherry- Jayabharath 2
52.Kollengode - Thankaraj    
Kollengode - Thanam
Kollengode - Gayathri
53.Shornur - Melam    
54.Cherpulassery - Plaza   
Cherpulassery - Grand
55.Kozhinjampara - Kaumalaya
56.Mannarkkad - Prathibha
Mannarkkad - Okaz
57.Goolikadavu - Athulya
58.Ponnani - Aishwariya  
Ponnani - Shakthi[5 Shows]
59.Valancherry – Sreekumar 
Valancherry - Karthika
Valancherry - Pavithra
60.Tirur - Central   
Tirur - Anugraha
 61.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya[20 Shows]
Perinthalmanna - K C Neon
Perinthalmanna - KC Neon Movies
Angadipuram - Central Cini[10 Shows]
62.Tanur - PVS
Tanur - PVS Paradise  
63.Kottakkal – Leena 1[5 Shows]
Kottakka - Leena 2[5 Shows]
64.Parappanangadi - Jayakerala   
Parappanangadi - Pallavi
65.Malappuram - Anand 
66.Manjeri - Devaki Cinemas
Manjeri - Sreedevi Cinepalace
67.Kondotty - Kalpaka   
68.Nilambur – Fairyland 1  
Nilambur – Fairyland 2
69.Mukkam – Rose  
Mukkam - Little Rose
Mukkam - Abhilash
Mukkam - Annas
70.Vadakara - Mudra
Vadakara - Keerthi
71.Koyilandi - Dwaraka
72.Kalpetta - Jaithra
Kalpetta - Ananthaveera[3 Shows]
73.Batheri - Aiswariya  
Batheri - Athulya
Batheri - Matha
74.Mananthavadi - Maruthi
Mananthavadi - Veena
75.Thalassery - Liberty Paradise  
Thalassery - Liberty Little Paradise
Thalassery - Liberty Mini Paradise
Thalassery - Liberty Suite
Thalassery - Liberty Movies
76.Iritty - New India
Iritty - New India Paradise
77.Thalipparamba - Classics
Thaliparamba - Crown
78.Payyanur -   Rajadhani
Payyanur - Rajadhani Miniplex
Payyanur - Sumangali
Payyanur - Sumangali cineplex
79.Kanhangad - Vinayaka Paraidse
Kanhangad - Vinayaka
Kanhangad - New Vinayaka
Kanhangad - Sree Vinayaka
80.Kasargod - Mehaboob
Kasargod - Mugal
Kasargod - Samrat
Kasargod - Narthaki

----------


## Madhavanunni

corrections undel parayu

----------


## Lalubhai

athukkum mele  :Band:

----------


## KRRISH2255

3.05Cr Gross On Day 1... Hmm... Means 1.25Cr Share In Just One Day...  :cheers:

----------


## ABE

FILM  :  Ai 

Directed by Shankar 
 Regal Barn Plaza Stadium 14
 1745 Easton Road, Barn Plaza
 Doylestown, PA 18901
 Theater Phone: (215) 491-1840

Date: January 14 to January 22
 Show times: 1:20pm 5:20pm & 9:20pm 


Trying to see it on this Saturday with my tamil friends

----------


## Mayavi 369

Incresed To 4 Shws @ CLT Sree  Today

----------


## ACHOOTTY

ente ponne..........namuchu.........Vikram...........wh  at a dedicated actor.

----------


## ABE

In Karnataka, it beats PK's collection in day one, overall collection expected by India is 300 Cr.

----------


## FK Raja

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> FILM  :  Ai 
> 
> Directed by Shankar 
>  Regal Barn Plaza Stadium 14
>  1745 Easton Road, Barn Plaza
>  Doylestown, PA 18901
>  Theater Phone: (215) 491-1840
> 
> Date: January 14 to January 22
> ...


Ith Evida Sthalam

----------


## ACHOOTTY

ivide okke ee padathinu adyam negative ennokke paranjavare sammathikkanam.

first half onnum ottum bore aayirunnilla.............santhanam superb aayi comedy part hadle cheythu......

only that shemale part kurachu kooduthalayathozhichaal.........1st half is good.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 3.05Cr Gross On Day 1... Hmm... Means 1.25Cr Share In Just One Day...


keralam top aayi alle........

----------


## ABE

> Ith Evida Sthalam


US, Pennsylvania

----------


## KRRISH2255

One Week (9Days) Kondu 7.5K Plus Shows Adikkum Ingane Aanel...  :cheers: 

Machaa PVR 16Shows, Cinemax 10, Q Cinemas 9 Shows Aanu Naale Muthal... Q Innum 8 or 9... 
Also Ravikrishna Innu Muthal 4 Shows Aanu... Sree 2 Shows...

----------


## roshy

> corrections undel parayu


Vadakara keerthi , mudra alle

----------


## KRRISH2255

> keralam top aayi alle........


Aayi... AP Also Dubbed Films Record... TN Vanna Collection Believable Alla Less Than 10Cr...

----------


## anupkerb1

> Undallooo... Attarintiki Daaredi 1.89Million... SVSC 1.63Million USD... 
> Dookudu 1.56Milion USD... Manam 1.53Million USD... Ithokke Ahead Of Linga...


Ithu sariku etraa centrl und ??
inu cinemax und..& thrissur valoorkavu GANAM alsoo..but listil undarnilaa

----------


## Iyyer The Great

Tirur Anugraha first shw full/almost full anu...friends watching...Centralilum und  :Band:

----------


## FK Raja

> ivide okke ee padathinu adyam negative ennokke paranjavare sammathikkanam.
> 
> first half onnum ottum bore aayirunnilla.............santhanam superb aayi comedy part hadle cheythu......
> 
> only that shemale part kurachu kooduthalayathozhichaal.........1st half is good.


Sathyam... 100% same opinion...  :Giveup:  The only negatives I felt ws the shemale part and the predictable storyline..!  :Ahupinne:  But, the treatment  :Celebrate005:  . Pakka entertainer.  :Band:  Theatril poyi 100% enjoy cheyyaam.! never felt any lag in this movie and ws in a gr8 mood while watyching it.! Padam kazhinju ivide maaraka clapsum undaaayirunnu...  :Vedi:  ee -ve review ittavareyokke  :Ninte:

----------


## ABE

mudinja vaaru vaarum three day weekendil.................................top notch collection ayirikkum...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ithu sariku etraa centrl und ??
> inu cinemax und..& thrissur valoorkavu GANAM alsoo..but listil undarnilaa


valoorkavu GANAM Nale Muthal Aan

----------


## Mayavi 369

CLT Apsara , Sree & Kairali 1st Shw HF  :Giveup:

----------


## anupkerb1

> valoorkavu GANAM Nale Muthal Aan


inu slip ititundalooo ??/

----------


## SAM369

> CLT Apsara , Sree & Kairali 1st Shw HF


Kidu...Ithe pole sunday vare poyal  :Ho:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> inu slip ititundalooo ??/


Nale Muthal Shws Ennalle Slipil

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ithu sariku etraa centrl und ??
> inu cinemax und..& thrissur valoorkavu GANAM alsoo..but listil undarnilaa


80 Centred And 190 Theatres... Gala am Naale Muthal Aanu... Appol 191 Aavum...  :cheers:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Kidu...Ithe pole sunday vare poyal


Koode Film City 23 Shws Und  :Laughing:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> mudinja vaaru vaarum three day weekendil.................................top notch collection ayirikkum...



innu working day........kalyanil..........okke tamil version aayittum.........ethandu 200  per undayirunnu...............sadharana 30/40 per aanu morning okke kanuka.............

theateril ellarum enjoy cheythu.........

shankar  & vikram..............super super......

amy..................enthu manahormayi cheythu............oru special mention avarkku undu. perfect model.

Suresh annan -  nammal kathijwalikkunna suresh annane kandittullathinaal enikku athra angu bodhichilla............kurachu kathi jwalippikkmayirunnu.....ennu thonni.

----------


## KRRISH2255

> CLT Apsara , Sree & Kairali 1st Shw HF


TCR Kairali, Sree,Ravikrishna & Sapna HF...  :cheers:  
Second Showkkum Eppole HF Adikkan Ullaa Crowd Aanu Ellathum... 
Ithu Vare Kalicha Ellaa Showsum HF With Heavy Returns Aanu...  :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Koode Film City 23 Shws Und


Film City First Day 25Shows Alleee... Ellaa Screenilum Ellaa Shows... Athum Record...m

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Aayi... AP Also Dubbed Films Record... TN Vanna Collection Believable Alla Less Than 10Cr...


orikkalum TN collection viswasikan patilla.........avideyum record sure aanu.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> TCR Kairali, Sree,Ravikrishna & Sapna HF...  
> Second Showkkum Eppole HF Adikkan Ullaa Crowd Aanu Ellathum... 
> Ithu Vare Kalicha Ellaa Showsum HF With Heavy Returns Aanu...


Sunday Vare Ingane Pokum 

Inn Cheriya Centers Down Aan , Paraman Kanda Pala Matinee Shw 30 % Ullu Enn

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Film City First Day 25Shows Alleee... Ellaa Screenilum Ellaa Shows... Athum Record...m


24 Shws , 1 Ennam PK Kalichu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> TCR Kairali, Sree,Ravikrishna & Sapna HF...  
> Second Showkkum Eppole HF Adikkan Ullaa Crowd Aanu Ellathum... 
> Ithu Vare Kalicha Ellaa Showsum HF With Heavy Returns Aanu...


ithu evide poyi nilkkum ennu valla pidiyum undo?   krishnan kutti.........

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Inu padam kandu..matnee calicut apsara
> Enikishtapettu  Chiyan 
> Heavy HF with returns...Nxt showsnum Kidu rush...Padam vittapol kayyadi 
> Sure BB





> Kandu makkale ..KANDU  .. Nallonam ishtapettu..Oru 20-25 mins short aakirinenkil pakka output kittiyene... Detalied views coming soon . ...Kairali and Sree 2ilum padam ondu..2um HF...Uchakkathe show kazhinju 6 manikk irangiyappozhe Kairali and sree HF board vechu kazhinju..


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Day 1 India nett of south films -- top 5: 
> Lingaa *22 Cr* 
> Shankar`s I  *20.8 Cr*
> Enthiran/Robo/Robot *18 Cr*
> Attarintiki Daaredi & Kaththi *16 C* ( No Dub Release )
> 
> http://andhraboxoffice.com/info.aspx...3&cid=8&fid=26


ithre ullo? Telugu version share thanne ille 7cr?

----------


## kunjumon

Abo prakaaram tn gross 9.62 ...  :Laughing: 
way below kathi... ippo manasilaayo avanmaarde thallal?

----------


## kunjumon

> ithre ullo? Telugu version share thanne ille 7cr?  @Krrish2255


avanmaar full thallalaanu....

----------


## anupkerb1

> ithu evide poyi nilkkum ennu valla pidiyum undo?   krishnan kutti.........


Sunday kazhinjal aalu kerilanuu arooo Sakunum Vechatundd ..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Abo prakaaram tn gross 9.62 ... 
> way below kathi... ippo manasilaayo avanmaarde thallal?


Ini Nee Ath VJ Fans Nadathunathanenn Parayalle ; Ath Kett Ivide Vj ye Chori Thudangum  :Laughing:

----------


## Manoj

Tvpm ithu vareyulla shows okke full aanu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> avanmaar full thallalaanu....


pinnalla..#$%##

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Sunday kazhinjal aalu kerilanuu arooo Sakunum Vechatundd ..


atharu?   enna pinne innokke enthinu aalu keri.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Tvpm ithu vareyulla shows okke full aanu


manoj bhai padam kandu..........kidu item thanne...........

----------


## jeeva

> Sathyam... 100% same opinion...  The only negatives I felt ws the shemale part and the predictable storyline..!  But, the treatment  . Pakka entertainer.  Theatril poyi 100% enjoy cheyyaam.! never felt any lag in this movie and ws in a gr8 mood while watyching it.! Padam kazhinju ivide maaraka clapsum undaaayirunnu...  ee -ve review ittavareyokke


Athokke manapoorvam anennu thanne parayam allenghill  oru positivum kanathe chumma negative adikunna chilarude manassika rogham anu...Evanmarude kudumbha jeevitham ok valiya kastapadakum...kettiyavalde karyam :pirat:  :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

@ Nedumangad Surya Paradise
..

oru rekshayum illa ticket kittiyaal mathiyaarnu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Sunday Vare Ingane Pokum 
> 
> Inn Cheriya Centers Down Aan , Paraman Kanda Pala Matinee Shw 30 % Ullu Enn


pala 3 thtril ille?

----------


## GangsteR

3 theatrilum adukkaan vayya... inny padam kanditae pokunnullu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ee padathe kurichu negative ittu nadakkunna manasika roghikal ok poyi thughi chaveda...good first half...Vikram only vikram can do this...


njan innu ee padam kandu first half kazhinjappol..........innalthe ningalude ee post orthu..............ethra sari aanu athu..............good first half.

only negatives in whole film:   lack of villan punch, shemale portion & screeplay.

----------


## GangsteR

Janapralayam....  :Band:

----------


## Nithz

I yil enikku Ettavum ishtapetta Sceneil Onnu

----------


## anupkerb1

> atharu?   enna pinne innokke enthinu aalu keri.


Inu sunday ayilaloo ...KEndrathil Pidiyulaa oruu Puliyanuu ... I brandl TV ulaa oru Mahan aanuuu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Athokke manapoorvam anennu thanne parayam allenghill  oru positivum kanathe chumma negative adikunna chilarude manassika rogham anu...Evanmarude kudumbha jeevitham ok valiya kastapadakum...kettiyavalde karyam


Action okk enthoru power packed aanu...........shankar allathe vere aarekkondu pattum ingine treatment cheyyan................songs okke kanumbol thanne kasu angottu kodukkan thonnum.

----------


## anupkerb1

> @ Nedumangad Surya Paradise
> ..
> 
> oru rekshayum illa ticket kittiyaal mathiyaarnu


U mng poyilee ???

----------


## Mayavi 369

Sreedhar Pillai ‏@sri50 

#I st Day TN -Jan 14 - Total Gross = Rs 10.5 Cr (approx), Net = Rs 8 Cr (approx). Very Good. Holding on well on day 2

----------


## jeeva

> Sunday Vare Ingane Pokum 
> 
> Inn Cheriya Centers Down Aan , Paraman Kanda Pala Matinee Shw 30 % Ullu Enn


pala polulla cheriya townil onnum 3 theaterinte avsyamilla athum thottadutha kottayathu 4 big screen ullappol....

----------


## RED DEVIL

Anaswara kidu rush jst passd...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> I yil enikku Ettavum ishtapetta Sceneil Onnu


VIKRAM.......all three get up.........and also that song get up  kidu aakki.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> pala polulla cheriya townil onnum 3 theaterinte avsyamilla athum thottadutha kottayathu 4 big screen ullappol....


Max Initial Kittande , Next Week 4 or 5 Rlz Und

----------


## Mayavi 369

> pala 3 thtril ille?


Athe  :Yes3:

----------


## kunjumon

> Ini Nee Ath VJ Fans Nadathunathanenn Parayalle ; Ath Kett Ivide Vj ye Chori Thudangum


avanmaar vj fans thanneya  :Beee:

----------


## kunjumon

> Sreedhar Pillai ‏@sri50 #I st Day TN -Jan 14 - Total Gross = Rs 10.5 Cr (approx), Net = Rs 8 Cr (approx). Very Good. Holding on well on day 2


dhande aduthavan.....  :Angry:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> avanmaar vj fans thanneya


Sreedhar Pillai ‏@sri50 

#I st Day TN -Jan 14 - Total Gross = Rs 10.5 Cr (approx), Net = Rs 8 Cr (approx). Very Good. Holding on well on day 2

----------


## Mayavi 369

> dhande aduthavan.....


Kannettanod Para Tweet Cheyyan  :Laughing:

----------


## misbah7722

> corrections undel parayu


bhai kasaragod kanyakayil illa

----------


## Mayavi 369

@KRRISH2255 @anupkerb1

Nale TCR Sapna Shw Ille ????

----------


## jeeva

> njan innu ee padam kandu first half kazhinjappol..........innalthe ningalude ee post orthu..............ethra sari aanu athu..............good first half.
> 
> only negatives in whole film:   lack of villan punch, shemale portion & screeplay.


Thanks bhai Negatives are well spotted...ethile negatives matram kandhu pidichu chilar padam mosamennokke parayunnathu kandhappol vallathe desyam thonni 80% padam entertainer thanne...onnumillelum ethoru tamil cinima alle ...asokanu alapam ksheenam ok akam...Yodha. :Smile:

----------


## anupkerb1

> @KRRISH2255 @anupkerb1
> 
> Nale TCR Sapna Shw Ille ????


Ilaa nale sapna show ilaa . jose show undakan chance ilaa.... Orrma divasam anenu thonnunuu

----------


## kunjumon

> Kannettanod Para Tweet Cheyyan


kannettan ingane thallaarilla  :Order:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ilaa nale sapna show ilaa . jose show undakan chance ilaa.... Orrma divasam anenu thonnunuu


 :Ok: 

Sapna Renovationu Sesham Engane , Sound Effects

----------


## Mayavi 369

> kannettan ingane thallaarilla


 :Phhhh:  :Phhhh:

----------


## Daniel John

media reviews oke mosham aanelo  :Huh:

----------


## jeeva

> Max Initial Kittande , Next Week 4 or 5 Rlz Und


nilambure all shows HF evening shows ok manikoor munne full akum heavy reterns ....evide oru 2 week continious hf pratheekshikkam...

----------


## anupkerb1

> Sapna Renovationu Sesham Engane , Sound Effects


Eniku prathkychu onum thoniyilaaa .. .Balcont etavum pinnil arnuu..sorround speakers elamm centrl aanuu ...FC irunavarku valathum kiti kanum ...2nd half kidanu kolugunudarnuu..apol vijarichu AURA effect anenuu...padam vitu purathu irgumbolum kidanu kulungunudarnuu .Apol Manasilayi AURA alaa .enanvoo pandaram keti malarnu tazheku vizhaa

----------


## jeeva

> Ilaa nale sapna show ilaa . jose show undakan chance ilaa.... Orrma divasam anenu thonnunuu


arude orma enthanu karyam...

----------


## Dylan

> ithre ullo? Telugu version share thanne ille 7cr?


they've given the split-up...
njaan oru update enaa mattil share cheyyunnu enne ulloo... allaathe can't vouch for their authenticity...
pakshe BO cover cheyyunnathu ivarokke alle ulloo thalkaalam... vere evidence onnum illaathidatholam....

----------


## anupkerb1

> arude orma enthanu karyam...


Theatre Foundert aakum..ela year ithu polee anuu holiday aanuu aviduthe staff...nalee anooo aa divasam enu ariyilaaa...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Sunday Vare Ingane Pokum 
> 
> Inn Cheriya Centers Down Aan , Paraman Kanda Pala Matinee Shw 30 % Ullu Enn


FC aanu 30%.balcony 80-85%...yeah way low aanu compared to yesterday

----------


## ParamasivaM

> pala 3 thtril ille?


Innu 2 theatre only.. maharani & jos. 
yuvarani cousins & pk aanu..

----------


## GangsteR

* Padathinu kayari
 NEDUMANGAD SURYA PARADISE
HOUSEFULL

Entae ponnae...Electrifying atmosphere. ....*

----------


## jeeva

> FC aanu 30%.balcony 80-85%...yeah way low aanu compared to yesterday


palayil atrayokke mathi....aviduthe HF shows ake kittarullathu ippol josill anu athum 400 seater athilumkuravanennu thonnunnu...

----------


## GangsteR

* NEDUMANGAD Surya, Surya Paradise, SreeSaraswathy ....3 Theatres housefull for second show!!!*

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Innu 2 theatre only.. maharani & jos. 
> yuvarani cousins & pk aanu..


Cousins Pinneyum Vanno  :Read:

----------


## GangsteR

padam tudangiyal mathi...

----------


## Nithz



----------


## ParamasivaM

> Cousins Pinneyum Vanno


Yes.. show undonnu ariyilla. as of now cousins[3] pk[ns]

----------


## kandahassan

*telugu audience review*

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Yes.. show undonnu ariyilla. as of now cousins[3] pk[ns]


 :Ok: 

Aa Theatre Updates Threadil Koodi Ittek

----------


## kandahassan

telugans saying that Shankar is top director than raajamouli but they r not satisfied with movie  :Yes:

----------


## Viru

Pillechanum around 10 cr thane allae paranje,appo aa rangeil oke kanulu

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Aa Theatre Updates Threadil Koodi Ittek


WA msg cheythekkam. @Madhavanunni

----------


## SAM369



----------


## Mayavi 369

> WA msg cheythekkam. @Madhavanunni


 :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Kuttettan

Padam kandu frm bangalore srinivasa theater padmanaba nagar...oh my god enthoru thirak..show vittapol adutha showyk ulla janapravaaham...bike edukasn ara manikoor eduthu..
Padam nannayi ishttapettu...usual revenge story nd predictable aanenkilum shankar nannayi execute cheythittund...annyane pole social relevent ulla enthenkilum expect cheythaal niraasha aayekasm..but as an entertainer theere bore adikaathe kandirikam...visual beauty, songs and actions ghambeeram aayirinnu....
Vikram thakarth kallanju...nannayi perform cheythu...naayika theere veruppichila...
Suresh gopik nalloru break aayirikkum ee role...Dr. Vasudevanaayi apt aayirinnu....

Background score eduth parayendathaan..second song ( china) aan etavum ishtamaayeishtamaaye
Negative kandupidikaan mathram cinema kaanan pokunavark enjoy cheyaan patilaaa...ippo elaavarum script writers and directors aanallo.. :Smile: 

My verdict 3.5/5....
Go for it and enjoy your weekend..

----------


## SAM369

> telugans saying that Shankar is top director than raajamouli but they r not satisfied with movie


Bahubali vanna scene maarum :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Pillechanum around 10 cr thane allae paranje,appo aa rangeil oke kanulu


B & C Classil Rajni Mass  :Giveup:

----------


## kandahassan

> Bahubali vanna scene maarum


expectation mukalil padam vannal pinne mouli brand no 1  :Yes3:

----------


## Viru

> B & C Classil Rajni Mass


Rajini annan motham mass allae  :Coool:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Rajini annan motham mass allae


Athe , But Aa Factor Ivide Missing Athan Colln Kuranjath Enn ; Ee Hype Lingak Undayirunenkil  :Shocked:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> @ Nedumangad Surya Paradise
> ..
> 
> oru rekshayum illa ticket kittiyaal mathiyaarnu


3 theatre undayittum  :Band:

----------


## Viru

> Athe , But Aa Factor Ivide Missing Athan Colln Kuranjath Enn ; Ee Hype Lingak Undayirunenkil


Ath urape allae angere mothathil vere ore range,ee hype undayirunel linga oke endhirane puttu pole pottichene

bw trade figures viswasikuvanel ith nalla kurave ane thuppaki,kaththi,aarambam opening polum illa TNil athum pongal ayite kudi

----------


## Jo Johnson

Ente prediction pole thanne aanallo 1st day Kerala Collection....! :Rolleyes: 

3.05Cr ennu Sreedharpillai....2.5Cr Net ennu ABO....3.22Cr ennum reports.....!Almost ente 3.25Cr Gross collection sheriyayi......! :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ath urape allae angere mothathil vere ore range,ee hype undayirunel linga oke endhirane puttu pole pottichene
> 
> bw trade figures viswasikuvanel ith nalla kurave ane thuppaki,kaththi,aarambam opening polum illa TNil athum pongal ayite kudi


Ee report sheriyanenkil opening ivak thaazhe thanne....Pinne ivakellam Iyekal mass reports undayirunnu TNil.....Pinne starsum bigger aanu....!Ik but ivakonnum kitaatha family support aayirikum.....! :Giveup:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Ee padam shankar+rajni aayrnnel  :Ho:

----------


## kandahassan

> Ee padam shankar+rajni aayrnnel


potti pandaaram adangiyene ......ella scenilum rajinikku dupe vendi vannene  :Laughing:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Ee padam shankar+rajni aayrnnel


onnum thonnaruthu
m**njipoyene

----------


## Viru

> Ee padam shankar+rajni aayrnnel


Rajinike orikalum cheyan patathila ith allenkil kadha polich ezhuthanam mothathil

kamal ayirunel chilapo nadanene aya kalathe

----------


## Jo Johnson

> palayil atrayokke mathi....aviduthe HF shows ake kittarullathu ippol josill anu athum 400 seater athilumkuravanennu thonnunnu...


Palayil Maharani+Jose thanne over aanu....! :Rolleyes:

----------


## ikka

*'I' doing extremely well Everywhere!!!!*

 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## jobsp90

> expectation mukalil padam vannal pinne mouli brand no 1


padam ishtapetto????ethokke fav scenes in this movie??

----------


## jeeva

> Palayil Maharani+Jose thanne over aanu....!


pinnalla... :Smile:

----------


## kandahassan

> padam ishtapetto????ethokke fav scenes in this movie??


padam ishtapettu but ente expectation levalil vanilla  :Yes:   so niraasha und ....predictable story ...Shankar ithuvare
cheytha chithrangalil onnum ee oru prashnam undaayirunilla ......

----------


## san

> Athe , But Aa Factor Ivide Missing Athan Colln Kuranjath Enn ; Ee Hype Lingak Undayirunenkil


rajini , shankar available allel murugadoss vechu right project cheyyanaarunnu..enthiran record pottiyene.. athrayum reach undu rajinikku.. chumma molkkum outdated directorkkum okke date koduthu vila kalanju..

----------


## ikka

> padam ishtapettu but ente expectation levalil vanilla   so niraasha und ....predictable story ...Shankar ithuvare
> cheytha chithrangalil onnum ee oru prashnam undaayirunilla ......


*Pinne Sivaji okke bhayangara twist film alle!!! Ake 'Motta Bose' ullathukondu odi...Allengil potti polinjene!!!*

----------


## san

> Padam kandu frm bangalore srinivasa theater padmanaba nagar...oh my god enthoru thirak..show vittapol adutha showyk ulla janapravaaham...bike edukasn ara manikoor eduthu..
> Padam nannayi ishttapettu...usual revenge story nd predictable aanenkilum shankar nannayi execute cheythittund...annyane pole social relevent ulla enthenkilum expect cheythaal niraasha aayekasm..but as an entertainer theere bore adikaathe kandirikam...visual beauty, songs and actions ghambeeram aayirinnu....
> Vikram thakarth kallanju...nannayi perform cheythu...naayika theere veruppichila...
> Suresh gopik nalloru break aayirikkum ee role...Dr. Vasudevanaayi apt aayirinnu....
> 
> Background score eduth parayendathaan..second song ( china) aan etavum ishtamaayeishtamaaye
> Negative kandupidikaan mathram cinema kaanan pokunavark enjoy cheyaan patilaaa...ippo elaavarum script writers and directors aanallo..
> 
> My verdict 3.5/5....
> Go for it and enjoy your weekend..


ithu hf alla ennoru review ithuvare kandilla!

ethrayaayirunnu ticket charge.. normal or hiked?

----------


## Kashinathan

@Madhavanunni ennale anchal midnit xtra show kalichittunde.

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ithu evide poyi nilkkum ennu valla pidiyum undo?   krishnan kutti.........


First Week Kondu Thanne Distributor Safe Aavum Keralathil... Ee Range Aanu Pokkenkil...  :cheers:

----------


## KRRISH2255

@Mayavi 369; 1016 Seater Maharani FC 35% Ennu Paranjaal Thanne Nealry 250 Viewers... 
Bal + Box 80-85% Illeee... Means Another 250... Around 500 Viewers... Josel Koode Undu Padam... 
Considering Two Theatres... Nalla Status Aanu... Poraathathinu KTYM 4 & Chngsry 2 Theatres Ullappol...

----------


## SUDHI

> onnum thonnaruthu
> m**njipoyene



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## KRRISH2255

Oru Kaaryam Urappaayi... Exemption Illaatha Kaaranam TNil Endaayalum Share Record Idillaaa... 
Endhiran Share Marikadakkanamenkil TNil 160Crore Plus Gross Varanam... Impossible Aayrkkum... 
Kerala,KA & Probably AP Record Idum... Hindi Endaavumoo Endo... Overseas Also Nokkaam...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> First Week Kondu Thanne Distributor Safe Aavum Keralathil... Ee Range Aanu Pokkenkil...


kidu thanne..............enthayalum..........

Vikram  sammathichu...........thakarthu kalanju...........

shankar.............shankar thanne.........The real showman.

AR rehman & Sreeram...........puttinu  - pappadavum pazhavum pole............

surprise package:  Amy jackson.......never expected.

----------


## jeeva

> @Mayavi 369; 1016 Seater Maharani FC 35% Ennu Paranjaal Thanne Nealry 250 Viewers... 
> Bal + Box 80-85% Illeee... Means Another 250... Around 500 Viewers... Josel Koode Undu Padam... 
> Considering Two Theatres... Nalla Status Aanu... Poraathathinu KTYM 4 & Chngsry 2 Theatres Ullappol...


palayile thottadutha panchayathill 2 theateril undhu erattupettayil....athentha vitukalaghathu.. :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> potti pandaaram adangiyene ......ella scenilum rajinikku dupe vendi vannene





> onnum thonnaruthu
> m**njipoyene





> Rajinike orikalum cheyan patathila ith allenkil kadha polich ezhuthanam mothathil
> 
> kamal ayirunel chilapo nadanene aya kalathe


Ithokke thanne njanum udeshiche :njanaramon: ... Ee  :Ho:  njan ittapol ninga thettudarichu alle  :Phhhh:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Oru Kaaryam Urappaayi... Exemption Illaatha Kaaranam TNil Endaayalum Share Record Idillaaa... 
> Endhiran Share Marikadakkanamenkil TNil 160Crore Plus Gross Varanam... Impossible Aayrkkum... 
> Kerala,KA & Probably AP Record Idum... Hindi Endaavumoo Endo... Overseas Also Nokkaam...


Hindi chance kuravayirikkum...........Rajani reach kittilla......sure.

----------


## KRRISH2255

> rajini , shankar available allel murugadoss vechu right project cheyyanaarunnu..enthiran record pottiyene.. athrayum reach undu rajinikku.. chumma molkkum outdated directorkkum okke date koduthu vila kalanju..


Oru Shankar Padam Vannaal Mathi... Kali Maarum... 
Ithrem Kaattu Koora Wom Vechu Aanu Linga WW 80Crore Plus Share Eduthathu...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> palayile thottadutha panchayathill 2 theateril undhu erattupettayil....athentha vitukalaghathu..


Oh Irattupetta Miss Cheythu... Avdem Undallee Randu Best...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> palayile thottadutha panchayathill 2 theateril undhu erattupettayil....athentha vitukalaghathu..


absolutely...........small centresil okke 2 theatreil athum big capacity okke 2nd day full adikan paadanu......athum thottu adutha idathu polum 2 theatrukalilum, 4 theatreilum padam niranju odumbol...............

----------


## jobsp90



----------


## KRRISH2255

> Hindi chance kuravayirikkum...........Rajani reach kittilla......sure.


Hindiyil Aa Preshnam Kaanillaaa Ennu Thonnunnu... Aparichit Kurachokke Famous Aayrunnilleee... 
Pinne Shankar Factor Aanu Eka Pratheeksha In Hindi... Hindi 10Cr Plus Share Vannal Thanne Record Aanu...

----------


## jeeva

> Hindi chance kuravayirikkum...........Rajani reach kittilla......sure.


rajanikkum valiya reach illa ellam tamil pokketsil mathram...pinna ghan Sivaji Mumayil thakarthodunnu ennu ...ella midiayayum reportu chayyunna annu mumbai cenralil metro theateril vachu kandhapol akae kanan 8 per matram... :Girl Mad: athum hindhi version...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Oru Shankar Padam Vannaal Mathi... Kali Maarum... 
> Ithrem Kaattu Koora Wom Vechu Aanu Linga WW 80Crore Plus Share Eduthathu...


shankar-kamal oru padam variety eaayi vannal  record okke pottum 100% sure.    even ee padam polum...........kamal 10 year munnil okke cheyyan thalparyepettene...........ithra dedication edukkan pullikku pattilla.........ennalum oru 60% try cheythene...........

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> 


 :Ennekollu: 
Fbyil motham 'athukkum mele jokes' anu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> rajanikkum valiya reach illa ellam tamil pokketsil mathram...pinna ghan Sivaji Mumayil thakarthodunnu ennu ...ella midiayayum reportu chayyunna annu mumbai cenralil metro theateril vachu kandhapol akae kanan 8 per matram...athum hindhi version...


mumbai citiyil allenkilum padathinu aalu kerilla.........suburbans aanu padathinu aalu varuka............vashi, sakinaka, vasai, thane, kalyan, dombivli,  ghatkopar,mulund, sion, matunga, kurla  angine.................

njan shivaji ravile 9 mani show dombivli - pooja 1st day kandu............thale divasam thanne 550 seater full reservation aayirunnu.......athu ariyathe ravile vannavarkku vendi athu kazhinju oru show nadathi.....athonnum mmbaiyil illathathanu..............

----------


## KRRISH2255

Jillayude Kerala Opening Weekend 3 Days Record I 2 Daysil Marikadakkumallooo...  :Ho: 
2Days Kondu 2Crore Plus Share Cover Aavum... Innathe Rush Vechu... 
Keralathil Ithrem Collection Ok Varumalleee...  :Laughing:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> rajanikkum valiya reach illa ellam tamil pokketsil mathram...pinna ghan Sivaji Mumayil thakarthodunnu ennu ...ella midiayayum reportu chayyunna annu mumbai cenralil metro theateril vachu kandhapol akae kanan 8 per matram...athum hindhi version...


mumbai citiyil allenkilum padathinu aalu kerilla.........suburbans aanu padathinu aalu varuka............vashi, sakinaka, vasai, thane, kalyan, dombivli,  ghatkopar,mulund, sion, matunga, kurla  angine.................

njan shivaji ravile 9 mani show dombivli - pooja 1st day kandu............thale divasam thanne 550 seater full reservation aayirunnu.......athu ariyathe ravile vannavarkku vendi athu kazhinju oru show nadathi.....athonnum mmbaiyil illathathanu..............

enthiran njan citiyil aanu kandathu new excelsion il...............maximum   30 / 50  undayirunu.

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> absolutely...........small centresil okke 2 theatreil athum big capacity okke 2nd day full adikan paadanu......athum thottu adutha idathu polum 2 theatrukalilum, 4 theatreilum padam niranju odumbol...............


innu working day aayitulla 2nd day anu...unlike for friday rlses....athum oru factor anu,,

----------


## san

official figures.. all gross

I The Movie @aimovie  ·  52m 52 minutes ago
Extraordinary Box office nos for #IMovie from all over..

TN - 10.5 Crs

AP/N - 10.5 Crs

Kerala - 3.05 Crs

Karnataka - 2 Crs

USA - $300K

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Jillayude Kerala Opening Weekend 3 Days Record I 2 Daysil Marikadakkumallooo... 
> 2Days Kondu 2Crore Plus Share Cover Aavum... Innathe Rush Vechu... 
> Keralathil Ithrem Collection Ok Varumalleee...


njagade ikkade..........Bellari raja varanandu.........anwar rasheed  inte nokkatte........ithine pottikkanam......... :Fight1:

----------


## san

> innu working day aayitulla 2nd day anu...unlike for friday rlses....athum oru factor anu,,


innu holiday alle..makarasankanti pongal.. andhra/karnataka innaanu leave.. dont know about tamil naadu

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Jillayude Kerala Opening Weekend 3 Days Record I 2 Daysil Marikadakkumallooo... 
> 2Days Kondu 2Crore Plus Share Cover Aavum... Innathe Rush Vechu... 
> Keralathil Ithrem Collection Ok Varumalleee...


athum 2 working days...
Vikram+Shankar getting more than Vijay+Lal  :Vandivittu: 
Star power vechu nokkiyal ee sambhavam possible alla...hype is always created due to unpredictable reasons and factors ennathinu oru example..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> official figures.. all gross
> 
> I The Movie @aimovie  ·  52m 52 minutes ago
> Extraordinary Box office nos for #IMovie from all over..
> 
> TN - 10.5 Crs
> 
> AP/N - 10.5 Crs
> 
> ...


TN mathram record aayillalle...ithinu mukalil TNil opening ullath ethinokke anu?

----------


## Kashinathan

> Hindiyil Aa Preshnam Kaanillaaa Ennu Thonnunnu... Aparichit Kurachokke Famous Aayrunnilleee... 
> Pinne Shankar Factor Aanu Eka Pratheeksha In Hindi... Hindi 10Cr Plus Share Vannal Thanne Record Aanu...


hindi 10 cr share onnum kittillayirikum

----------


## jeeva

> innu working day aayitulla 2nd day anu...unlike for friday rlses....athum oru factor anu,,


first week thanne total 9 daysil sure ayi 12cr gross porum share 5 cr...total 8 cr share plus long runnill varum

----------


## Viru

> innu holiday alle..makarasankanti pongal.. andhra/karnataka innaanu leave.. dont know about tamil naadu


TN il innale leave alla,athe thanaya collection kurach kurayan main reason

----------


## san

> njagade ikkade..........Bellari raja varanandu.........anwar rasheed  inte nokkatte........ithine pottikkanam.........


5 varshathil 4 cr share aake just touch cheythathu orikkal aanu..for rajadhi raja..

ivide ai athu 2-3 days-il nedum...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> innu holiday alle..makarasankanti pongal.. andhra/karnataka innaanu leave.. dont know about tamil naadu


keralathile karyam anu paranjath...  :Yes3:

----------


## san

> TN il innale leave alla,athe thanaya collection kurach kurayan main reason


ok..appol ellaayidathum imnaanu holiday.. keralathil innale aayirunno leave?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Oru Kaaryam Urappaayi... Exemption Illaatha Kaaranam TNil Endaayalum Share Record Idillaaa... 
> Endhiran Share Marikadakkanamenkil TNil 160Crore Plus Gross Varanam... Impossible Aayrkkum... 
> Kerala,KA & Probably AP Record Idum... Hindi Endaavumoo Endo... Overseas Also Nokkaam...


AP Record Idum Enn Thonunilla

----------


## Viru

> hindi 10 cr share onnum kittillayirikum


Vikram big bossil oke vann promote cheythatha,pakshe talk -ve anel reksha illa

----------


## Viru

> ok..appol ellaayidathum imnaanu holiday.. keralathil innale aayirunno leave?


keralathile karyam ariyilla

----------


## Mayavi 369

> rajini , shankar available allel murugadoss vechu right project cheyyanaarunnu..enthiran record pottiyene.. athrayum reach undu rajinikku.. chumma molkkum outdated directorkkum okke date koduthu vila kalanju..


Next Padam Entayalum Anganathe Oru Item Aakum

----------


## san

> rajanikkum valiya reach illa ellam tamil pokketsil mathram...pinna ghan Sivaji Mumayil thakarthodunnu ennu ...ella midiayayum reportu chayyunna annu mumbai cenralil metro theateril vachu kandhapol akae kanan 8 per matram...athum hindhi version...


robot hindi version 15cr share nediyittundu.........

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ok..appol ellaayidathum imnaanu holiday.. keralathil innale aayirunno leave?


Keralathil innu 4 jillakalile schoolsinu anu holiday...tvm,palakkad, pathanamthitta etc..innale holiday illa..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ath urape allae angere mothathil vere ore range,ee hype undayirunel linga oke endhirane puttu pole pottichene
> 
> bw trade figures viswasikuvanel ith nalla kurave ane thuppaki,kaththi,aarambam opening polum illa TNil athum pongal ayite kudi


Ellam Same Source Thanne Alle

----------


## Flackyz

> ivide okke ee padathinu adyam negative ennokke paranjavare sammathikkanam.
> 
> first half onnum ottum bore aayirunnilla.............santhanam superb aayi comedy part hadle cheythu......
> 
> only that shemale part kurachu kooduthalayathozhichaal.........1st half is good.


ee negative report kettitte aake desp aayirunnu innale.. Innu padam kandappozhanu athe mariyathee.. Chumma vanne vallathum paranjolum.. Ivan marokke enthe pratheekshichittanu poyatheee...

----------


## jeeva

> mumbai citiyil allenkilum padathinu aalu kerilla.........suburbans aanu padathinu aalu varuka............vashi, sakinaka, vasai, thane, kalyan, dombivli,  ghatkopar,mulund, sion, matunga, kurla  angine.................
> 
> njan shivaji ravile 9 mani show dombivli - pooja 1st day kandu............thale divasam thanne 550 seater full reservation aayirunnu.......athu ariyathe ravile vannavarkku vendi athu kazhinju oru show nadathi.....athonnum mmbaiyil illathathanu..............
> 
> enthiran njan citiyil aanu kandathu new excelsion il...............maximum   30 / 50  undayirunu.


Matungha arorayil palabhishekam ok undhavarundhu....full tamilanmaranavide  :Smile: ..........

----------


## Viru

> Ellam Same Source Thanne Alle


ABO,Pillechan oke ekadesham ithepole thane cheriya diff und

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ABO,Pillechan oke ekadesham ithepole thane cheriya diff und


 :Ok: 

Kannettan Tweet Onnum Ille

----------


## Flackyz

Ivide negative report ittavan marellam theatre il poyi nokkada..
... Shankar te range ne alakkanonnum ivanmaar iniyum mookkanam...

----------


## Kashinathan

Highest clcted tamil film in kerala ethane.

----------


## Viru

> Kannettan Tweet Onnum Ille


kannetan only reviews ippo 

yennai arindhaal varumpo colletions idum ayirikum chilapo :Very Happy:

----------


## Bunny

Again proved KBO has the potential to touch 3 c opening....
Malayalam film makers must study from this.....atleast 2 c touch cheyan engilum sremicha matiyarunnu...
Ini Malayalam film makers KBO cheriya industry Ann namuk Tamil cinemakalod compete cheyan okilla mangatholi enn okka ulla muttapokukal todangum...
Oru karyam Matram cheytha maty nalal quality films and to use the hype in proper way...

Quality undel Lifetime enthavam enn drishyam prove cheythu and hype proper ayi use cheytal opening enthavam.enn jilla and I teliyichu....

Hope Malayalam industry will study from this!
3 c opening edukuna Malayalam film from Kerala....atha Ann njan kanunna swapnam :P

----------


## san

> Oru Kaaryam Urappaayi... Exemption Illaatha Kaaranam TNil Endaayalum Share Record Idillaaa... 
> Endhiran Share Marikadakkanamenkil TNil 160Crore Plus Gross Varanam... Impossible Aayrkkum... 
> Kerala,KA & Probably AP Record Idum... Hindi Endaavumoo Endo... Overseas Also Nokkaam...


china aanu oru factor.. avide kurachu foreign filmse release anuvadikkoo.. english dub transformer 1800 crore nediya naadaanu..

only 3 indian films released in recent history - 3 idiots, mnik and dhoom 3

i release undennalle parayunnathu

----------


## jeeva

> ee negative report kettitte aake desp aayirunnu innale.. Innu padam kandappozhanu athe mariyathee.. Chumma vanne vallathum paranjolum.. Ivan marokke enthe pratheekshichittanu poyatheee...


Malayalathill onnum Big budget cinima irakathirikunnatahvum bhedam...chilavanmar otta adikku padathe koora akki kalayum best allel koora ethinu nadukippol onnumillatha avstha ....eghneyullavan ok enthina cinima kanan pokunnathu opinion kettittu poyal pore allell cd vaghikanunnathalle bhedam...social midieas malayala cinimayku badyada ayi mari kazhighirikunnu...Tamil padaghal ok  hype ullathu kondhu servive chayyum

----------


## GangsteR

Interval aayi...avg..china scenes kurae trim cheyyunata nalathu

----------


## san

> Highest clcted tamil film in kerala ethane.


athokke sure alle.. enthiran around 6 cr share aanu highest

----------


## san

> Malayalathill onnum Big budget cinima irakathirikunnatahvum bhedam...chilavanmar otta adikku padathe koora akki kalayum best allel koora ethinu nadukippol onnumillatha avstha ....eghneyullavan ok enthina cinima kanan pokunnathu opinion kettittu poyal pore allell cd vaghikanunnathalle bhedam...social midieas malayala cinimayku badyada ayi mari kazhighirikunnu...Tamil padaghal ok  hype ullathu kondhu servive chayyum


mam/lal films ne ee issue ullu.. avarillel problem illa

----------


## Flackyz

Tvm il oridathum ticket illaaa. Anjali - 5 shows,sree padmanabha,devipriya,new,kairali,sree-total 25 shows.. Annyayam thanneee.. Negative review itta ellavarkkum vendi ee25 HF shows dedicate cheyyunnuuu...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> kannetan only reviews ippo 
> 
> yennai arindhaal varumpo colletions idum ayirikum chilapo


Ath Urappalle  :Giveup:

----------


## Bunny

Power star scene vetty kalayanam...also vikram udhara spray parasyam vettanam....angane cheytal onnude crisp avum.....ipo varunna ee average first half abhiprayam marum...I dont know why a quality film maker like shankar includes such idiotic scenes in his movie!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> TN mathram record aayillalle...ithinu mukalil TNil opening ullath ethinokke anu?


Endhiran, Kaththi & Lingaaa...

----------


## anupkerb1

> Power star scene vetty kalayanam...also vikram udhara spray parasyam vettanam....angane cheytal onnude crisp avum.....ipo varunna ee average first half abhiprayam marum...I dont know why a quality film maker like shankar includes such idiotic scenes in his movie!


aa spray endinulathaa ???

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Highest clcted tamil film in kerala ethane.


Endhiran Thanne Athokke 1 Week (extended) Kondu I Break Cheyyum...  :cheers:

----------


## Bunny

> aa spray endinulathaa ???


Enthum udarich nilanirthuna spray :p

----------


## KRRISH2255

> robot hindi version 15cr share nediyittundu.........


15Cr Illallooo 10Cr Share Allee Ullooo...

----------


## loudspeaker

> Tvm il oridathum ticket illaaa. Anjali - 5 shows,sree padmanabha,devipriya,new,kairali,sree-total 25 shows.. Annyayam thanneee.. Negative review itta ellavarkkum vendi ee25 HF shows dedicate cheyyunnuuu...


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## jeeva

> robot hindi version 15cr share nediyittundu.........


Robot oru scifi cinima alle pinne Aiswarya kathi nilkunna samayam athavam etra enghilum odiyathu....Annu rajani bal thakareye ok kandhirunnu so cheriya maratha vikaram help chaythu kanum...

----------


## anupkerb1

> Enthum udarich nilanirthuna spray :p


Mazhathulikilukathilee Polee..Smabhavam kollalooo ..namude natil kitooo?

----------


## Gopikrishnan

Innu Enthiran veendum kandu... parayathirikan vayya..Iyude athra budget ilengilum Enthiranu Iyekal ethrayo richness feel cheyunund..

----------


## Nithz

I : manIa

----------


## misbah7722

> Endhiran, Kaththi & Lingaaa...


kathiyr kaal kurava collectiono?!!!
onnekil kathik nallath pole talli allenkil I yude collection kurachu paranjhu alland ithu sambavikkan chance kaanunilla

----------


## misbah7722

> Innu Enthiran veendum kandu... parayathirikan vayya..Iyude athra budget ilengilum Enthiranu Iyekal ethrayo richness feel cheyunund..


endhiran alle I yekaal kooduthal budget?

----------


## kidureports

> Tvm il oridathum ticket illaaa. Anjali - 5 shows,sree padmanabha,devipriya,new,kairali,sree-total 25 shows.. Annyayam thanneee.. Negative review itta ellavarkkum vendi ee25 HF shows dedicate cheyyunnuuu...


Awesome, is this some kind of a record...great going...if shankar trimmed the movie to under 3 hrs and made it crisper, anyways let this continue... :Band:

----------


## visakh r

> mam/lal films ne ee issue ullu.. avarillel problem illa


doubl barel nu athyavisham hyp oke koduthal nala intial kitum..and dub chythu tn il um erakam..arya,prthvi,swathy elam tamilns nu suparichthamanalo..but makers vicharikanam

----------


## jeeva

> Power star scene vetty kalayanam...also vikram udhara spray parasyam vettanam....angane cheytal onnude crisp avum.....ipo varunna ee average first half abhiprayam marum...I dont know why a quality film maker like shankar includes such idiotic scenes in his movie!




Roboyile kothuku scene pole verupicha scene onnumalla spray one Athistapedunna alukal undhu avarkthu nannyi istapettu kidu response ayirunnu aa sceneinu

----------


## Flackyz

> avanmaar vj fans thanneya


vj fans aanenkil athinulla marupadi Shankar thanne avarkke nalkiyathanu nanpanilude. shankarinte first remake athile hero vj.

----------


## Bunny

> Mazhathulikilukathilee Polee..Smabhavam kollalooo ..namude natil kitooo?


Nattil kittum....etelum gulfkare chakital maty....ivide.sambhavam common ayi kitum

----------


## kunjumon

> kathiyr kaal kurava collectiono?!!!onnekil kathik nallath pole talli allenkil I yude collection kurachu paranjhu alland ithu sambavikkan chance kaanunilla


randum cheythu. .....

----------


## visakh r

> kathiyr kaal kurava collectiono?!!!onnekil kathik nallath pole talli allenkil I yude collection kurachu paranjhu alland ithu sambavikkan chance kaanunilla


TN il kathiye kal kurav thanneya.no doubt 4 that..

----------


## anupkerb1

> doubl barel nu athyavisham hyp oke koduthal nala intial kitum..and dub chythu tn il um erakam..arya,prthvi,swathy elam tamilns nu suparichthamanalo..but makers vicharikanam


Prithvi aynduu dub cheyumm ..Baki ulavare polee nakapichaku menkedan nikila.puliku swalpam enkilum budhi undd...eganee annuu indutsry valarthendathnu..

----------


## kunjumon

> vj fans aanenkil athinulla marupadi Shankar thanne avarkke nalkiyathanu nanpanilude. shankarinte first remake athile hero vj.


manasilaayilla  :Ahupinne:

----------


## kunjumon

> TN il kathiye kal kurav thanneya.no doubt 4 that..


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Mayavi 369

Entokke Sambhavichalum  VJ Padathinte Colln Kurachal Mathi  :Laughing:

----------


## Bunny

> Entokke Sambhavichalum  VJ Padathinte Colln Kurachal Mathi


TFU fans & welfare association! :p

----------


## Nithz



----------


## jeeva

> Innu Enthiran veendum kandu... parayathirikan vayya..Iyude athra budget ilengilum Enthiranu Iyekal ethrayo richness feel cheyunund..


ippol kandhal verum average aye feel chayyu.....holywoodiile etram ok kandhu maduthu...enthirante pakuthi cost polum AI killa...

----------


## Bunny

> ippol kandhal verum average aye feel chayyu.....holywoodiile etram ok kandhu maduthu...enthirante pakuthi cost polum AI killa...


Below 100 c enn shankar tanne paranjallo

----------


## Flackyz

> manasilaayilla


remake superstar...

----------


## Bunny

> ippol kandhal verum average aye feel chayyu.....holywoodiile etram ok kandhu maduthu...enthirante pakuthi cost polum AI killa...


Enthirante backup was technology with a wafer thin script while I backup performance Ann with a comparatively more emotional story than endhiran...

----------


## visakh r

> 


veruthe kidanu chirchalonum colctin undavila...machane TNil VJ yude range vere aanu....

----------


## kunjumon

> veruthe kidanu chirchalonum colctin undavila...machane TNil VJ yude range vere aanu....


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## kunjumon

> remake superstar...


oh angane  :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## Bunny

> 


Opening king thala  :Ennekollu:  :p

----------


## Gopikrishnan

ipozhum doubt... enthiran/i ethinanu budget kooduthal??

----------


## Mayavi 369

> remake superstar...


Remake Allatha 2 Padam Ippo 100 Cr Clubil Kayari  :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> veruthe kidanu chirchalonum colctin undavila...machane TNil VJ yude range vere aanu....


Thalanadu  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## Bunny

> ipozhum doubt... enthiran/i ethinanu budget kooduthal??


Endhiran ...

----------


## Saathan

> Power star scene vetty kalayanam...also vikram udhara spray parasyam vettanam....angane cheytal onnude crisp avum.....ipo varunna ee average first half abhiprayam marum...I dont know why a quality film maker like shankar includes such idiotic scenes in his movie!


power star scene okke hindi version il kaanumo entho  :Doh:

----------


## anupkerb1

> ipozhum doubt... enthiran/i ethinanu budget kooduthal??


CG works ..endhoo vayil varathaa endhoo onu undarnuu..I weta ena poleee & rajni remunertn also ..double role ayondu 2 remunertn vagi kanum

----------


## Bunny

> Remake Allatha 2 Padam Ippo 100 Cr Clubil Kayari


Thuppakki tansaniyan Kathy Solomon island :tfu:

----------


## Flackyz

> Remake Allatha 2 Padam Ippo 100 Cr Clubil Kayari


bhayankaram thanneee...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> bhayankaram thanneee...


Thanne Sammatichallo  :Thnku:

----------


## san

> 15Cr Illallooo 10Cr Share Allee Ullooo...


shariya........

Robot (Hindi)
Distributor Share  10 crore
Nett  21.50 crore
Gross  29 crore

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

tvm anjali rush

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Thuppakki tansaniyan Kathy Solomon island :tfu:


VJ ye Choriyan Ella Fansum Onnan  :Highfive:

----------


## Bunny

> CG works ..endhoo vayil varathaa endhoo onu undarnuu..I weta ena poleee & rajni remunertn also ..double role ayondu 2 remunertn vagi kanum


Cash kodutitundel thalaivare kond madu pole paniyum.edupichu Sun group which badly affected even his health..
Thalaivar vere oru padathintem itrem odi nadanan promotion cheyth kanilla

----------


## Bunny

> power star scene okke hindi version il kaanumo entho


Ath kanilla....Hindikark ariyamo powerstarine

----------


## Mayavi 369

> power star scene okke hindi version il kaanumo entho


Hindi Versionum Same Duartion Aanallo Appo Kaanumallo

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

TN FD ethra vannu....any reports

----------


## jeeva

> Enthirante backup was technology with a wafer thin script while I backup performance Ann with a comparatively more emotional story than endhiran...


Exactly.............eniku tchnical brilliancinekkal isttam emotional story anu....

----------


## kunjumon

> Opening king thala  :p


pillechan's king vijay  :Ennekollu:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Cash kodutitundel thalaivare kond madu pole paniyum.edupichu Sun group which badly affected even his health..
> Thalaivar vere oru padathintem itrem odi nadanan promotion cheyth kanilla


Endhayalaum SUN picss panii oke sahikammm..Molu kodutha pani annu yathratha pani

----------


## Bunny

> Hindi Versionum Same Duartion Aanallo Appo Kaanumallo


Powerstarinu pakaram KRK vallom kanumo hindiyil  :Eek:

----------


## Bunny

> pillechan's king vijay


Tfu da :p :p

----------


## visakh r

> 


shankar bigest indian movie vikram 3yr shoting shankar vikram combo aftr anyan..enitum TN il first 3 il ethiyilallo :Ennekollu:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> kathiyr kaal kurava collectiono?!!!
> onnekil kathik nallath pole talli allenkil I yude collection kurachu paranjhu alland ithu sambavikkan chance kaanunilla


Kaththi Ellaarum Paranja Figure Athaanu... I Ku Prashnam B/C Centres Kuranju Kaanum... 
Pinne TNil Innale Elladathum Holiday Allalloo... Athokke Aayrkkum Reason...

----------


## Gopikrishnan

Shankarinte worst movie Nanban thane..no doubt in that...pine VJde acting...ho..onum parayanila...Amirinte ezhakalathila..songsum koora..elam kondum total koothara remake

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Powerstarinu pakaram KRK vallom kanumo hindiyil


Same Cast Thanne Alle , Dubbed Version Alle

----------


## anupkerb1

> *shankar bigest indian* movie vikram 3yr shoting shankar vikram combo aftr anyan..enitum TN il first 3 il ethiyilallo


parayuna ketal thonum shankar holywud movie pidichatundneuuu

----------


## Bunny

> Exactly.............eniku tchnical brilliancinekkal isttam emotional story anu....


Me too....ath kond tanne I second half koodutal ishtamayi....and chiyan again proves how excellent actor is he.....
Ennodu nee irunna song okka apt...soo emotional....

----------


## Bunny

> Endhayalaum SUN picss panii oke sahikammm..Molu kodutha pani annu yathratha pani


Arodum parathy parayanum okila :p

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Kaththi Ellaarum Paranja Figure Athaanu... I Ku Prashnam B/C Centres Kuranju Kaanum... 
> Pinne TNil Innale Elladathum Holiday Allalloo... Athokke Aayrkkum Reason...


TN Collnil Nalla Pole Influence Cheyyum B & C Colln , Rajni Padangal Thanne Best Eg ; Avide Mass Masala Padangalk Accpetance Ullu

----------


## Bunny

> Shankarinte worst movie Nanban thane..no doubt in that...pine VJde acting...ho..onum parayanila...Amirinte ezhakalathila..songsum koora..elam kondum total koothara remake


Just.delete 3 idiots from your mind before watching nanaban...
Pinne Amir Vijay compare cheyunathe mandataram Ann..

Vijay did in his.style and was good for me..

And I accepts nanban.was not anywhere near 3i.. Endhiranu sesham oru tension free movie cheyanam enna setupil Ann shankar ath cheytath...

----------


## Mayavi 369

Nale Muthal CLT Film City 15 Shws  :Giveup:

----------


## visakh r

> parayuna ketal thonum shankar holywud movie pidichatundneuuu


holywod padam pidichale angane parayavo :Ennekollu: pinne shankar hindi padam elallo dirct cheyaru tamil padam ele.?..ai bigest tamil movie mathramallo..bigest indian movie um ele?.

----------


## Bunny

> TN Collnil Nalla Pole Influence Cheyyum B & C Colln , Rajni Padangal Thanne Best Eg ; Avide Mass Masala Padangalk Accpetance Ullu


Ella genre filmsum Tamil audience accept cheyarund...but lokam ilakiya opening okka mass masalaka kitunath because of majority b and c audience...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ella genre filmsum Tamil audience accept cheyarund...but lokam ilakiya opening okka mass masalaka kitunath because of majority b and c audience...


Ivide Multiplex Shws Sold Out Kandittan Ee Opening All Over TN Vannu Enn Parayunath

----------


## jeeva

> Me too....ath kond tanne I second half koodutal ishtamayi....and chiyan again proves how excellent actor is he.....
> Ennodu nee irunna song okka apt...soo emotional....


ha enikettavum istapetta scenes anu aa cituvation song kidu ayi eduthitundhu ...chilar aa pattu lenghth kuraykan  vettikalayanam ennokke paraghappol oru mathiri kalip feel thonni...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> holywod padam pidichale angane parayavopinne shankar hindi padam elallo dirct cheyaru tamil padam ele.?..ai bigest tamil movie mathramallo..bigest indian movie um ele?.


Allaaa... D3yude Budget Onnum I Ku Illaaa... Even Endhrians Budget... 
Athu Shankar Thanne Paranjittumundu Below 100Cr Anu I Budget Ennu...

----------


## Bunny

> ha enikettavum istapetta scenes anu aa cituvation song kidu ayi eduthitundhu ...chilar aa pattu lenghth kuraykan  vettikalayanam ennokke paraghappol oru mathiri kalip feel thonni...


Aa song poyal aa.sceninte impact pokum.ena ente.abhiprayam....tat was.perfectly placed song...and that song again proves how genius is shankar

----------


## Mayavi 369

CLT Film City - 2 Days 47 Shws  :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> CLT Film City - 2 Days 47 Shws


Film City 9Lakhs Plus Gross Vannu Kaanumalloo 2 Daysil Thanne..  :Ho: 
Apsara,Kairali & Sree Ithu Vare Ulla Ella Showsum Full Aaano...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Film City 9Lakhs Plus Gross Vannu Kaanumalloo 2 Daysil Thanne.. 
> Apsara,Kairali & Sree Ithu Vare Ulla Ella Showsum Full Aaano...


Apsara 6.30 AM Ozhike Ella Shwsum Full Aan

Kairali & Sree Innale 4 + 2

Inn Sree 3 +  Kairali 4

----------


## jeeva

> CLT Film City - 2 Days 47 Shws


ee multiplex show s kandhitonnum karyamilla... :Biggrin:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Only 9.62cr frm TN  :Ho:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ee multiplex show s kandhitonnum karyamilla...


 :Thinking:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> padam ishtapettu but ente expectation levalil vanilla   so niraasha und ....predictable story ...Shankar ithuvare
> cheytha chithrangalil onnum ee oru prashnam undaayirunilla ......


shankar filmsil mikathilum societyude oru common enemyumayayirikum heroyude fi8......Ithavana love story aayakond revenge personal maathram aayi.....Pinne story orumathiri fairytale poleyaanu....!Expectationum orupaadu kooduthal aayirunnallo....So cheriya disappointment ok undaavaam....!But shankar making paisa vasool thanne aakum...Love and beauty concepts ok nannayi vannitund...!

----------


## jeeva

> Aa song poyal aa.sceninte impact pokum.ena ente.abhiprayam....tat was.perfectly placed song...and that song again proves how genius is shankar


evide negative parghu nadakunna chilavanmarku mathram a song pidikkathe ullu....

----------


## KRRISH2255

As Per The Info I Got EKM Centre Collection Is Around 38Lakhs In 2 Days...  :Ho: 
PVR Being The Highest Grosser In 2 Days Collectiing Around 12.30Lakhs...  :cheers:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> shankar filmsil mikathilum societyude oru common enemyumayayirikum heroyude fi8......Ithavana love story aayakond revenge personal maathram aayi.....Pinne story orumathiri fairytale poleyaanu....!Expectationum orupaadu kooduthal aayirunnallo....So cheriya disappointment ok undaavaam....!But shankar making paisa vasool thanne aakum...Love and beauty concepts ok nannayi vannitund...!


Ini Jojo Mass   :Giveup:

----------


## Flackyz

> shankar bigest indian movie vikram 3yr shoting shankar vikram combo aftr anyan..enitum TN il first 3 il ethiyilallo


Shankar vj um vacheduthallo orennam athine pottichallo.. Thalkkalam athumathy.. Adutha kalathe hit illathirunna vikrathe konde ithra enjilum sadhichallo... Remake superstar.. Aadyam ninte starine ithu polulla role swapnathil polum kanaan sadikkumo.. Angane swapnam kandaal polum aarum remake starine vachedukkan thayyaravilllaaa...

----------


## jeeva

> 


 :Sleep1: ...............

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Oru Kaaryam Urappaayi... Exemption Illaatha Kaaranam TNil Endaayalum Share Record Idillaaa... 
> Endhiran Share Marikadakkanamenkil TNil 160Crore Plus Gross Varanam... Impossible Aayrkkum... 
> Kerala,KA & Probably AP Record Idum... Hindi Endaavumoo Endo... Overseas Also Nokkaam...


Yes...TNil Tax exemption kitaanjathu van adiyayi poyi nammude kanaku kootalukalk.....! :Sad: 

Ithrayok cheythitum ithinu U kodukanjath kashtam thanne.....U/A....Athinu maathram enthu pinnaka ithil ullath...?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> As Per The Info I Got EKM Centre Collection Is Around 38Lakhs In 2 Days... 
> PVR Being The Highest Grosser In 2 Days Collectiing Around 12.30Lakhs...


Ingane Aanenkil 1 Week Kond 1 Cr Adikkumallo

----------


## akshaycool

> Apsara 6.30 AM Ozhike Ella Shwsum Full Aan
> 
> Kairali & Sree Innale 4 + 2
> 
> Inn Sree 3 +  Kairali 4


ithu vare ethra lakhs vanitundavum from Calicut ?

----------


## visakh r

> Ini Jojo Mass


tinju annan evde :Laughing: ?

----------


## KulFy

> shankar bigest indian movie vikram 3yr shoting shankar vikram combo aftr anyan..enitum TN il first 3 il ethiyilallo


Ithile Vikraminte role Vijaykku kodukkathathanu shankar cheytha ettom valiya thettu.....vijay aayirunnenki spaariyene....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Shankar vj um vacheduthallo orennam athine pottichallo.. Thalkkalam athumathy.. Adutha kalathe hit illathirunna vikrathe konde ithra enjilum sadhichallo... Remake superstar.. Aadyam ninte starine ithu polulla role swapnathil polum kanaan sadikkumo.. Angane swapnam kandaal polum aarum remake starine vachedukkan thayyaravilllaaa...


Dai Over Aakkathe

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Apsara 6.30 AM Ozhike Ella Shwsum Full Aan
> 
> Kairali & Sree Innale 4 + 2
> 
> Inn Sree 3 +  Kairali 4


Kairali First Day 5 Shows Kalichilleee 4 Aano HF Aayathu... 
Endaayalum Including Multiplex 23Lakhs Rangel Gross Vannu Kaanum 2 Days...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ithu vare ethra lakhs vanitundavum from Calicut ?


20 Lakhs + sure Aan

----------


## Viru

> Yes...TNil Tax exemption kitaanjathu van adiyayi poyi nammude kanaku kootalukalk.....!
> 
> Ithrayok cheythitum ithinu U kodukanjath kashtam thanne.....U/A....Athinu maathram enthu pinnaka ithil ullath...?


U onum kodukan patathilla orikalum amyde bikini scene vare undallo U/A kitiyath thane bhagyam

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Kairali First Day 5 Shows Kalichilleee 4 Aano HF Aayathu... 
> Endaayalum Including Multiplex 23Lakhs Rangel Gross Vannu Kaanum 2 Days...


4 Ennam Full Aayath ; 7 AM Full Aayilla

----------


## Mayavi 369

> tinju annan evde?


Anger Padam Kaanan Tamil Padikkan Poyatha

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Only 9.62cr frm TN


Ithoru cheriya disappointment thanne aanu.....!Mass centers kurachu down aayirunnirikanam....Oralpam....!

----------


## Viru

> holywod padam pidichale angane parayavopinne shankar hindi padam elallo dirct cheyaru tamil padam ele.?..ai bigest tamil movie mathramallo..bigest indian movie um ele?.


Dhoom3,Bang bang,HNY,Kick ellam easily ithinum mukalil budget vanna filims aane

infact athinte onum aduthe kanilla ithinte budget

----------


## visakh r

> Ithile Vikraminte role Vijaykku kodukkathathanu shankar cheytha ettom valiya thettu.....vijay aayirunnenki spaariyene....


athnu epo arenkilum angane cheyanameno?padam mosham aaneno paranjitundo?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> U onum kodukan patathilla orikalum amyde bikini scene vare undallo U/A kitiyath thane bhagyam


Onnu bikini kaanichakond enthaanu....Ipol piller onnum kaanaathe kidakuvallallo...Ella filmsilum ithok sthiramalle songsil....

----------


## jeeva

> As Per The Info I Got EKM Centre Collection Is Around 38Lakhs In 2 Days... 
> PVR Being The Highest Grosser In 2 Days Collectiing Around 12.30Lakhs...


porallo ekmil 40 plus kanum....fastest one cr for sure....

----------


## KulFy

> athnu epo arenkilum angane cheyanameno?padam mosham aaneno paranjitundo?


Alla releasinu mumbe thudangiya chori aanallo....

----------


## san

> Only 9.62cr frm TN


official figure 10.5.............

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Aa song poyal aa.sceninte impact pokum.ena ente.abhiprayam....tat was.perfectly placed song...and that song again proves how genius is shankar


Ithile oru songum poykooda.....Kutam parayaan vendiyulla mindsetum aayi irangunnavark angane 100 abhiprayam kaanum....Chilar songs porennu parayum....Chilar SG porennu parayum....Chilar stunts porennu parayum....chilar 1st half porennu parayum...chilar shikandi porennu parayum.....Angane angane oru 100 poraymakal parayunnavarum kaanum...!

----------


## Viru

> Onnu bikini kaanichakond enthaanu....Ipol piller onnum kaanaathe kidakuvallallo...Ella filmsilum ithok sthiramalle songsil....


ithineoke allae kodukune allel over blood shed,violencene

pine kanendavar engane ayalum kandolum

----------


## visakh r

> Shankar vj um vacheduthallo orennam athine pottichallo.. Thalkkalam athumathy.. Adutha kalathe hit illathirunna vikrathe konde ithra enjilum sadhichallo... Remake superstar.. Aadyam ninte starine ithu polulla role swapnathil polum kanaan sadikkumo.. Angane swapnam kandaal polum aarum remake starine vachedukkan thayyaravilllaaa...


thupakki and kathi 100cr movie...pakshe 2 padavum remake aayipoyelo :Laughing:

----------


## Flackyz

> Dai Over Aakkathe


athu thanne namukkum parayanullathee.. Shankar Vikram combo kk kathithi ye thakarkkanayilla ennu karuthy kaliakkunnathe enthunane.. Pinne ningalkke allallo njjan reply nalkiyathe... Ningal overakkathe nokkiyaal mathy...

----------


## san

> As Per The Info I Got EKM Centre Collection Is Around 38Lakhs In 2 Days... 
> PVR Being The Highest Grosser In 2 Days Collectiing Around 12.30Lakhs...


kuravalle.. innale 50 show kalichille?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> athu thanne namukkum parayanullathee.. Shankar Vikram combo kk kathithi ye thakarkkanayilla ennu karuthy kaliakkunnathe enthunane.. Pinne ningalkke allallo njjan reply nalkiyathe... Ningal overakkathe nokkiyaal mathy...


Nee Kure Neram Aayallo Ivide Kidann VJ ye Choriyunnu ; Ennit Shw Kaanichit Kuttam Namukko

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Shankarinte worst movie Nanban thane..no doubt in that...pine VJde acting...ho..onum parayanila...Amirinte ezhakalathila..songsum koora..elam kondum total koothara remake


Shankarinte worst for me Jeans thanne aakum.....Katta koora unbelievable execution....!But songs classic aanu....!Top Class...! :Ok:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> kuravalle.. innale 50 show kalichille?


50 shows kalichennu karuthi Oru kodi varanam ennaano..? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Viru

Fk yil eathe tamil padam irangiyalum vijyeyo angerude filimsineyo mention cheyathe pokillalo :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Fk yil eathe tamil padam irangiyalum vijyeyo angerude filimsineyo mention cheyathe pokillalo


VJ ye Choriyan Ellavanmarum Onnikkum ; Tirich Reply Cheythal Padam VJ Fans Degrade Cheythu  :Laughing:

----------


## Flackyz

> thupakki and kathi 100cr movie...pakshe 2 padavum remake aayipoyelo


2 movie 100c nediyenne karuthi remake lude alle vj kke kooduthal hit kal ollu.. Iva 2um murugadas film alle

----------


## KRRISH2255

> kuravalle.. innale 50 show kalichille?


38Lakhs + Enna Paranje... Confirm Cheythu Parayaam Ennu Paranju... 
Ella Multislem Collection Included Aano Ennu aryllaaa... Especially Q Cinemas.... 
38Polum Heavy Alleee... Ee Pokkanel 6Daysil 1Crore Adikkum...  :Ho:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Exactly.............eniku tchnical brilliancinekkal isttam emotional story anu....


Yes Endhiran hugely relies on the sci-fi concept.....Still Iyum sci-fi ennu parayaam......Avide Robot aanu fiction enkil Ivide medicines varunnu.....! :Ok: 

But I Beauty enna conceptinte purathulla oru emotional journey aanu....!Class aakenda padam Mass reethiyil avatharipichirikukayanu Shankar......! :Giveup:

----------


## ABE

Business Done by I Tamil Film on 2nd Day | I 2nd Day Collection

Business Done by I Tamil Film on 2nd Day | I 2nd Day Collection ::- Vikram starrer new Tamil movie I has done awesome business on 1st Day. As, the film has got bumper opening in Bengaluru and Andhra Pradesh region. Also, Telugu version of I film has beaten Aamir Khans PK first day collection in Bengaluru. Thus, Wednesday Total Collection of I (Ai) is estimated about Rs. 10 Crore (approx.) However, on analyzing these Box office reports of I (film), 2nd Day Box Office Income of I movie is expected around Rs. 9 Crore (approx.) Moreover, Shankars I film has also dominated Telugu boxoffice by snatching screens of Gopala Gopala.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 38Lakhs + Enna Paranje... Confirm Cheythu Parayaam Ennu Paranju... 
> Ella Multislem Collection Included Aano Ennu aryllaaa... Especially Q Cinemas.... 
> 38Polum Heavy Alleee... Ee Pokkanel 6Daysil 1Crore Adikkum...


7 Daysil 1Cr sure aanennu thonnunnu.....!

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Innale padam kandu.. Not upto expectations, but ishtapettu. Vikram'nte performance ella negatives'nem mari kedannu.. oru reksha illa.. oro transformation scenes'um pakka. Shankar touch missing pole thonni other than in songs/fight. Songs kidu aaitu ondu, similarly fight sequences ellam variety. Usually kore thrilling moments kittum, ithavane ellam predictable aaipoi. Track maati pidichathalle, may be athu kondu aavam.. Kurachu scenes cut cheythu oru 10-15 min trim cheyam. Amy Jackson nannai cheythu. Santhaanam okke as usual, valiya maatam onnum illa..Gopi annan tamil nannai samsaarichu. Overall, Shankar'de master piece cinema onnum allelum definitely worth a watch for Vikram  :salut:  ivan aanu njanga paranju nadan.. namichirikunnu..

----------


## ABE

Ee 9 Cr. ennu parayunnathu tellungu collection anennu mukalilathe article..

----------


## Flackyz

> Nee Kure Neram Aayallo Ivide Kidann VJ ye Choriyunnu ; Ennit Shw Kaanichit Kuttam Namukko


nirthi.. Njaan visakh.r paranjathinanu reply koduthathe.. Ingotte kanichaal angotte kodukkanum nannayitte ariyaam...

----------


## jeeva

> 38Lakhs + Enna Paranje... Confirm Cheythu Parayaam Ennu Paranju... 
> Ella Multislem Collection Included Aano Ennu aryllaaa... Especially Q Cinemas.... 
> 38Polum Heavy Alleee... Ee Pokkanel 6Daysil 1Crore Adikkum...


2.5cr cross chayyunna first non malayalam cinima akum

----------


## ABE

I Tamil Movie 2nd Day Collection | I Thursday Box Office Collection

I Tamil Movie 2nd Day Collection | I Thursday Box Office Collection ::- The most awaited Tamil movie “I” hit the theaters yesterday on 14th January. Vikram, Amy Jackson and Upen Patel starring Tamil movie I released in Tamil-Telugu language on its 1st day in South Indian states. Today I aka (Ai) (Hindi) is releasing in the other states in Hindi language. I 2nd Day Box Office Collection is expected as Rs. 8 crore (approx.) *Tamil Film I Total Collection is estimated as Rs. 18 crore* (approx.) However, the movie is getting good response in AP/Nizam, Karnataka, Tamil Nadu, Bengaluru, Kerala, etc. Well, it would be seen whether “I” Box Office Collection surpasses Rajinikanth’s Lingaa and Vijay’s Kaththi opening day collections or not.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> I Tamil Movie 2nd Day Collection | I Thursday Box Office Collection
> 
> I Tamil Movie 2nd Day Collection | I Thursday Box Office Collection ::- The most awaited Tamil movie “I” hit the theaters yesterday on 14th January. Vikram, Amy Jackson and Upen Patel starring Tamil movie I released in Tamil-Telugu language on its 1st day in South Indian states. Today I aka (Ai) (Hindi) is releasing in the other states in Hindi language. I 2nd Day Box Office Collection is expected as Rs. 8 crore (approx.) *Tamil Film I Total Collection is estimated as Rs. 18 crore* (approx.) However, the movie is getting good response in AP/Nizam, Karnataka, Tamil Nadu, Bengaluru, Kerala, etc. Well, it would be seen whether “I” Box Office Collection surpasses Rajinikanth’s Lingaa and Vijay’s Kaththi opening day collections or not.


2nd Day Colln Itra Pettann Vanno  :Read:

----------


## ABE

> 2nd Day Colln Itra Pettann Vanno


Its in the net..did you read that APPROX.lol :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Its in the net..did you read that APPROX.lol


Ibtimes Aano  :Thinking:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ipozhum doubt... enthiran/i ethinanu budget kooduthal??


Endhiran over 100Cr.....Probably 120Cr range...I below 100Cr....!Ingane aavum kandidatholam.....!Endhiran thanne Biggest.....!But Iku richness illa ennathinod yojikan budhimutund....!Richness ok und....But Shankar movieyile aa thrills aanu kurachu missing.....!Athaanu abhiprayam kuranjath....!Still Gud.....!

----------


## ABE

> Ibtimes Aano


Athe.........

----------


## jeeva

> Shankarinte worst for me Jeans thanne aakum.....Katta koora unbelievable execution....!But songs classic aanu....!Top Class...!


Jeans kandilla kandhathil worst Nanbhan thanne pinne sivaji....Best Gentilman,Indian....its personal opinion no hates dere

----------


## Jo Johnson

> [/SIZE]
> Roboyile kothuku scene pole verupicha scene onnumalla spray one Athistapedunna alukal undhu avarkthu nannyi istapettu kidu response ayirunnu aa sceneinu


Yes...Ella Shankar filmsilum ithupoleyulla kallukadi scenes kaanumallo......Like Sivajiyile saayipu scene....Ithile spray scene......Randinum maaraka response aayirunnu....!

But Endhiranile kothuku scene....Sivajiyile Scorpio fi8.....Ithile chila scenes ok verupikukayum cheythu......

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Jeans kandilla kandhathil worst Nanbhan thanne pinne sivaji....Best Gentilman,Indian....its personal opinion no hates dere


Gentleman but ipol kaanumbol oru outdated feel aanu....Annu but van tharangam aayirunnu....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Interval aayi...avg..china scenes kurae trim cheyyunata nalathu


China scenes thotu pokeruth......Aa power star scenes cut cheyyaan oruthanum parayunnillallo.... :Yuk:  Athok aanu verupikal scenes....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> mam/lal films ne ee issue ullu.. avarillel problem illa


Athu Cousinsinu kandaayirunnu...Konnu kola vilichu vitu.... :Laughing:  Ellaarkum und.....Innu social media sajeevamayakond oru paniyumillaathe choriyum kuthi irikunna chila van bujikal undaayitund oru big budget padathe valichu keeri otikaan.....!

----------


## jeeva

> Gentleman but ipol kaanumbol oru outdated feel aanu....Annu but van tharangam aayirunnu....!


ee paryunna gentleman kandittanu shanker fan ayathu....annthe tharangam aya padam athu poloru cinima edukkanamennayirunnu pinne ente desire .....hummm....kalam mari pakshe estaghl aghne marilla mr jo

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Again proved KBO has the potential to touch 3 c opening....
> Malayalam film makers must study from this.....atleast 2 c touch cheyan engilum sremicha matiyarunnu...
> Ini Malayalam film makers KBO cheriya industry Ann namuk Tamil cinemakalod compete cheyan okilla mangatholi enn okka ulla muttapokukal todangum...
> Oru karyam Matram cheytha maty nalal quality films and to use the hype in proper way...
> 
> Quality undel Lifetime enthavam enn drishyam prove cheythu and hype proper ayi use cheytal opening enthavam.enn jilla and I teliyichu....
> 
> Hope Malayalam industry will study from this!
> 3 c opening edukuna Malayalam film from Kerala....atha Ann njan kanunna swapnam :P


Ivide aarkum industrye valarthaan udheshamilla.....Safe playil aanu thalparyam....chilar ipozhum paripuvada iraki table profit aaki kalikunnu.....Chilar 10 kodi mudaki padam eduthit parasyam cheyyaan madi...pathrathil ads kodukanamenkil lakshangal aakumathre.....Malayalam Industrye maryadhak utilize cheyyunna tharathil ulla Productiono Marketingo ivide sambhavikunnilla...!

----------


## jeeva

> China scenes thotu pokeruth......Aa power star scenes cut cheyyaan oruthanum parayunnillallo.... Athok aanu verupikal scenes....!


tamilnattil athayirikkum click avuka....

----------


## Bunny

> China scenes thotu pokeruth......Aa power star scenes cut cheyyaan oruthanum parayunnillallo.... Athok aanu verupikal scenes....!


Njan supportum....powerstar scenes and udhara spray scene vetanam....

----------


## HARI ANNA

Watched.. Thalassery Liberty Suit 8:30PM show...status Full.. Paranju kettathu pole lagging onnum feel cheythilla..nalla pole ishtapetu.. Vikaraminte acting kidilan aayirunnu.. Suresh gopi vijarichathium kalakki..:claps::claps:  Nalla respons aanu..koode vanna ellavarkkum ishtapetu.. 12.30AMnu oru show koodi undakum ennu paranju..

----------


## Bunny

> tamilnattil athayirikkum click avuka....


Yes tamilanmarude idayil nalla response Ann aa scenesinu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ee paryunna gentleman kandittanu shanker fan ayathu....annthe tharangam aya padam athu poloru cinima edukkanamennayirunnu pinne ente desire .....hummm....kalam mari pakshe estaghl aghne marilla mr jo


Yes valare sheriyaanu....Gentleman ok nostalgia aanu....! :Ok:  But ishtangal ok ormayil nilanilkumenkilum padam outdated aayitund ipol.......!Matu filmsnu ee problm illa.....!

----------


## Bunny

> Ivide aarkum industrye valarthaan udheshamilla.....Safe playil aanu thalparyam....chilar ipozhum paripuvada iraki table profit aaki kalikunnu.....Chilar 10 kodi mudaki padam eduthit parasyam cheyyaan madi...pathrathil ads kodukanamenkil lakshangal aakumathre.....Malayalam Industrye maryadhak utilize cheyyunna tharathil ulla Productiono Marketingo ivide sambhavikunnilla...!


Athan....but big budget Tamil films are proving the potential of KBO...ennitum ivide ullavanmar padikilla....wide releasing Padilla....b centresinu padam koduthuda....mangatholi...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Watched.. Thalassery Liberty Suit 8:30PM show...status Full.. Paranju kettathu pole lagging onnum feel cheythilla..nalla pole ishtapetu.. Vikaraminte acting kidilan aayirunnu.. Suresh gopi vijarichathium kalakki..:claps::claps:  Nalla respons aanu..koode vanna ellavarkkum ishtapetu.. 12.30AMnu oru show koodi undakum ennu paranju..


Malabar Belt Central Belt Trivandrum Belt ellaam super strong thanne....!Ithra Extra screens kalichitum HouseFul reports ishtam pole.......Buji Belt maathram aanu weak.....! :Giveup:

----------


## jeeva

> Yes valare sheriyaanu....Gentleman ok nostalgia aanu....! But ishtangal ok ormayil nilanilkumenkilum padam outdated aayitund ipol.......!Matu filmsnu ee problm illa.....!


athethanu indian ozjichu ellam outdated ayi evann ellavarum kottigosikunna Annyan vare ayille athu ghan ethu vare kanditilla...hahaha

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Athan....but big budget Tamil films are proving the potential of KBO...ennitum ivide ullavanmar padikilla....wide releasing Padilla....b centresinu padam koduthuda....mangatholi...


A,B,C concepts eduthu kalanju ipol avasheshikunna 200 centersilum release kondu varuvaanenkil thanne drastic changes varum.....25Cr,30Cr films sulabhamaakum.....!10-15Cr budgetil film eduthalum nalla profit koyyaanulla potential und ivide....!

TNil 60 kodik theerkunna padam athe qualityil namuk 20 kodik edukaam....!

----------


## GangsteR

*Padam kandu veettil vannu.


Strictly avg for me...
2.5/5

Detailed review Tomorrow*

----------


## Jo Johnson

> china aanu oru factor.. avide kurachu foreign filmse release anuvadikkoo.. english dub transformer 1800 crore nediya naadaanu..
> 
> only 3 indian films released in recent history - 3 idiots, mnik and dhoom 3
> 
> i release undennalle parayunnathu


Chinayil koluthaan chance kuravaanu.....But koluthiyal nalla yield undaakan patunna market aanu.....!

----------


## jeeva

> Athan....but big budget Tamil films are proving the potential of KBO...ennitum ivide ullavanmar padikilla....wide releasing Padilla....b centresinu padam koduthuda....mangatholi...


cassnovayokke aghne arelum pettennu markumo aa produceree ee vazhiku pinne kandhitilla...thetaril first day thanne vanna alukale madaki vidan kure teams athu keralathile kanu :Vandivittu: ...BIgbudget ok pottikkan kanikunna suskanthi...world wide release ok ayirunnu athu nalla padamayirunnel ee sthithi mariyenayirunnu...

----------


## GangsteR

> U mng poyilee ???


morning poyappol ticket kittiyilla

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athum 2 working days...
> Vikram+Shankar getting more than Vijay+Lal 
> Star power vechu nokkiyal ee sambhavam possible alla...hype is always created due to unpredictable reasons and factors ennathinu oru example..


Jilla and I womil nalla difference und macha....Athu valiyoru factor aanu.....Ik watchable opinion undenkil Jillak nalla reethiyil mixed wom aayirunnu....!Collection pinne thaazhot pokaathirikumo...?

----------


## Mayavi 369

Sukumar Thekkepat

'I' movie beat all time records in Kerala by a gross collection of more than 10 crores in 2 days....

Kerala Rights Edutha Aalude FB Status  :Read:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Oru Shankar Padam Vannaal Mathi... Kali Maarum... 
> Ithrem Kaattu Koora Wom Vechu Aanu Linga WW 80Crore Plus Share Eduthathu...


Lingak Keralathil polum kaatukoora wom illa.....Pinneyalle Tamiliansinidayil.....! :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

Ee padatilae SG yudae suspence pulliyae cast cheytapozhae purattaayatallae... athu kondu oru impactum thoniyilla

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Sukumar Thekkepat
> 
> 'I' movie beat all time records in Kerala by a gross collection of more than 10 crores in 2 days....
> 
> Kerala Rights Edutha Aalude FB Status


Assambandham....!Adipan thallu......! :Ok: Ithinte pakuthi kaanum 2 daysil....!

----------


## jeeva

> Jilla and I womil nalla difference und macha....Athu valiyoru factor aanu.....Ik watchable opinion undenkil Jillak nalla reethiyil mixed wom aayirunnu....!Collection pinne thaazhot pokaathirikumo...?


oppeningum week ayirunnu in malabar.... nnannayi thalli marichu initial collection ok...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Assambandham....!Adipan thallu......!Ithinte pakuthi kaanum 2 daysil....!


Paavanagalude Rakesh Roshan  :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Watched.. Thalassery Liberty Suit 8:30PM show...status Full.. Paranju kettathu pole lagging onnum feel cheythilla..nalla pole ishtapetu.. Vikaraminte acting kidilan aayirunnu.. Suresh gopi vijarichathium kalakki..:claps::claps:  Nalla respons aanu..koode vanna ellavarkkum ishtapetu.. 12.30AMnu oru show koodi undakum ennu paranju..


Ninne Kaanan Ilallo

----------


## Mayavi 369

> *Padam kandu veettil vannu.
> 
> 
> Strictly avg for me...
> 2.5/5
> 
> Detailed review Tomorrow*


Bujji  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> corrections undel parayu


Nedumangad Sreesaraswathy rlz day 5 shows undaarnu....Thursday and Friday also morning 8 extra show undu

Surya paradisil rlz day 8 manikku show undaarnu also on thursday

plz note

----------


## Bunny

> cassnovayokke aghne arelum pettennu markumo aa produceree ee vazhiku pinne kandhitilla...thetaril first day thanne vanna alukale madaki vidan kure teams athu keralathile kanu...BIgbudget ok pottikkan kanikunna suskanthi...world wide release ok ayirunnu athu nalla padamayirunnel ee sthithi mariyenayirunnu...


Casanova actually c j Roy cinema premam mooth onnum alla edutath...he was just focusing on the reach of his brand confident...Peru polum confident Casanova enn akki....ath kond tanne he didnt looked on the quality of the film...aa film script polich ezhuty nashipichu...and it was not planned like that...anyway ath nalla initial edutharunnu....

----------


## GangsteR

> Bujji


satyam.... entho enikku oru tripthi kittiyilla

----------


## jeeva

> Sukumar Thekkepat
> 
> 'I' movie beat all time records in Kerala by a gross collection of more than 10 crores in 2 days....
> 
> Kerala Rights Edutha Aalude FB Status


eyal aghne nuna parayendha karyam illa income tax evar thnne alle adykendhathu....3.cr enthyalum alla appol oru 4 cr first day sure ayi super takarthu.... :Band:

----------


## Bunny

> Sukumar Thekkepat
> 
> 'I' movie beat all time records in Kerala by a gross collection of more than 10 crores in 2 days....
> 
> Kerala Rights Edutha Aalude FB Status


Marketing technique...2 daysum 5 c gross on average  :Eek: 

Ith okka aa olam nila nirthan ulla technique ann

----------


## GangsteR

> 3.05Cr Gross On Day 1... Hmm... Means 1.25Cr Share In Just One Day...


distributorku bumber lottery adichu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *Padam kandu veettil vannu.
> 
> 
> Strictly avg for me...
> 2.5/5
> 
> Detailed review Tomorrow*


Over expectation undaayitum majoritykum atleast avg aayitenkilum thonnunnund......Athaanu I.....!I is love....I is pain.....I is avg....?Athukum mele....! :Giveup:

----------


## Bunny

> Ee padatilae SG yudae suspence pulliyae cast cheytapozhae purattaayatallae... athu kondu oru impactum thoniyilla


Angeru mandan odi nadann paranj kalanju njan villian doctor enn okka....ath karanam shankar ingere manapoorvam promotion bhagathek adipikatath anenn tonnunu....same done with powerstar...padathe paty entho public mention nadathiyathin shankar warn cheytirunu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> eyal aghne nuna parayendha karyam illa income tax evar thnne alle adykendhathu....3.cr enthyalum alla appol oru 4 cr first day sure ayi super takarthu....


Appo Krrish 3 Record Breaker Aan , Rakesh Roshanum Tax Kodukkande

----------


## Jo Johnson

> eyal aghne nuna parayendha karyam illa income tax evar thnne alle adykendhathu....3.cr enthyalum alla appol oru 4 cr first day sure ayi super takarthu....


Oh pinne income tax ithum noki irikuvalle..... :Laughing:  nalla thallu....!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> satyam.... entho enikku oru tripthi kittiyilla


Nee Okke Innale Aa Gani & Xeone Konnille

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Marketing technique...2 daysum 5 c gross on average 
> 
> Ith okka aa olam nila nirthan ulla technique ann


Athum 2nd Day Wrkng Day Colln

----------


## Bunny

> Appo Krrish 3 Record Breaker Aan , Rakesh Roshanum Tax Kodukkande


Sammatikatha mediasine ellam talli sammatichu. Ennitum sammatikatavare karanj sammatipichu :p

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Paavanagalude Rakesh Roshan


Rakesh Roshan polum ingane iratipikilla... :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> Angeru mandan odi nadann paranj kalanju njan villian doctor enn okka....ath karanam shankar ingere manapoorvam promotion bhagathek adipikatath anenn tonnunu....same done with powerstar...padathe paty entho public mention nadathiyathin shankar warn cheytirunu


Ellaarkum ariyaarnu ingeru villain aanennnu.. shankar nalloru role koduthu..angeru mis use cheythu

----------


## Bunny

> Athum 2nd Day Wrkng Day Colln


Total.collection arinjapol pulli athukum mele onnu talli nokiyatha :p

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Sammatikatha mediasine ellam talli sammatichu. Ennitum sammatikatavare karanj sammatipichu :p


Anger Aa Padathinte Vila Kalanju  :Doh:

----------


## Bunny

> Ellaarkum ariyaarnu ingeru villain aanennnu.. shankar nalloru role koduthu..angeru mis use cheythu


But angerude aa transformation scene was kickass..  Aa cigarette kathikana scene... :Cool:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> satyam.... entho enikku oru tripthi kittiyilla


njanum completely satisfied alla....but still aa film angane aanu....we have to accept.....3 hrs bore adikaathe entertainment...! :Giveup:

----------


## Bunny

> Anger Aa Padathinte Vila Kalanju


Athin aa padathin entarunnu Vila  :Eek: 

Sakthiman kalikan nokki aryaman aya pole oru sadanam  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

> Nee Okke Innale Aa Gani & Xeone Konnille


eniku oru minimum expectation undaarnu enganae aakumennu..athu kittiyilla... padam kandapol @xeon and @GaniThalapathi yulae opinion aanu enikkum...padam Athukkum Mele blockbuster aayallo athu mathi

----------


## Jo Johnson

> But angerude aa transformation scene was kickass..  Aa cigarette kathikana scene...


intha kathayil ivan thaan main villain ennu parayumbol cigaretteum kathichu oru pucha chiriyode thiriyunna aa scene...ho....Mass! :Clap:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ellaarkum ariyaarnu ingeru villain aanennnu.. shankar nalloru role koduthu..angeru mis use cheythu


Athu film field angane follow cheyyunnavarke ariyu.......Pinne kadhagathi angane oru suspense nilanirthaan upakarikunnilla...!Especially the non-linear approach...!

----------


## Bunny

> intha kathayil ivan thaan main villain ennu parayumbol cigaretteum kathichu oru pucha chiriyode thiriyunna aa scene...ho....Mass!


And that scenil chiyan was splendid too....chatika pedukayayirunnu enn ariyumbol ulla feeling....perfect performance...athilum valiya oru applause illa aa sceninu....

----------


## jeeva

> Appo Krrish 3 Record Breaker Aan , Rakesh Roshanum Tax Kodukkande


jillayku thalliyathu vachu nokkubhol kirrss 3...onum onnum alla...kerala opening 5.5 cr :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR

> But angerude aa transformation scene was kickass..  Aa cigarette kathikana scene...


yaa... athu kalakki kurachu punch venamaarnu

----------


## Bunny

> jillayku thalliyathu vachu nokkubhol kirrss 3...onum onnum alla...kerala opening 5.5 cr


Who told 5.5?  :Eek: 

2.6 engand alle....ath Ann Ella mediasum report cheytirunallo

----------


## Jo Johnson

> And that scenil chiyan was splendid too....chatika pedukayayirunnu enn ariyumbol ulla feeling....perfect performance...athilum valiya oru applause illa aa sceninu....


Yes...Chiyaan through out nannaayi...athu parayendathillallo....! :Clap:  Makeup itu emote cheyyunnath athra elupamalla....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> jillayku thalliyathu vachu nokkubhol kirrss 3...onum onnum alla...kerala opening 5.5 cr


chumma pichum peyum parayaathe... :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> eniku oru minimum expectation undaarnu enganae aakumennu..athu kittiyilla... padam kandapol @xeon and @GaniThalapathi yulae opinion aanu enikkum...padam Athukkum Mele blockbuster aayallo athu mathi


Ippo Ningal Onnayi Alle

----------


## Mayavi 369

> jillayku thalliyathu vachu nokkubhol kirrss 3...onum onnum alla...kerala opening 5.5 cr


Ithokke Aaru , Njan Adyamayit Kelkuva , Jilla 5.5 Cr

----------


## Bunny

> Athu film field angane follow cheyyunnavarke ariyu.......Pinne kadhagathi angane oru suspense nilanirthaan upakarikunnilla...!Especially the non-linear approach...!


Avaru aa suspense nilanirthan sremichitund....adya scenil kalayana stalath pulliye kanikumbol sada formal dressil Ann kanikunath  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ippo Ningal Onnayi Alle


Paraman watchable paranjit randaamath poyi kandit vannathe ullu innu....! :Very Happy:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ithokke Aaru , Njan Adyamayit Kelkuva , Jilla 5.5 Cr


Jeeva,Achooty ok angane aanu....Thallennu kaanikaan swantham kayyeennu itu angu thallum.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Paraman watchable paranjit randaamath poyi kandit vannathe ullu innu....!


Ennit Inn Avg Ennalle Paranjath

----------


## jeeva

> eniku oru minimum expectation undaarnu enganae aakumennu..athu kittiyilla... padam kandapol @xeon and @GaniThalapathi yulae opinion aanu enikkum...padam Athukkum Mele blockbuster aayallo athu mathi


sada malayali preshakrku padam nannayi istapettu athu pore nighal ok anavasya expectationumayi pokunna kondhulla prsnamanu...its just a romatic revange movie,,,not scifi type,,,pakka comercial,,,adutha kalathu kandha best tamil padam ethu thanne,,,,

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Avaru aa suspense nilanirthan sremichitund....adya scenil kalayana stalath pulliye kanikumbol sada formal dressil Ann kanikunath


Ofcourse nilanirthan sramichitund.....Athu ethayalum nannayi....Still kadha pokunna reethi suspense ariyathavaril polum chila sparks undaakum.....!Pinne onnum aalochikan pokaathavark kuzhapamilla....Avark transformation scene lottery aayirikum...! :Laughing: 

Revenge ok kurachu koodi detailed aayi eduthu setup aakayirunnu....Athupole lovetrack kurachu koodi bonding kaanikaayirunnu....!Ithaanu enik thonniya poraymakal....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> sada malayali preshakrku padam nannayi istapettu athu pore nighal ok anavasya expectationumayi pokunna kondhulla prsnamanu...its just a romatic revange movie,,,*not scifi type,*,,pakka comercial,,,adutha kalathu kandha best tamil padam ethu thanne,,,,


Sci-Fi aanu.....But Sci-Fi part ivide venda reethiyil detailed aakaathe poyi....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ennit Inn Avg Ennalle Paranjath


Yes innu avg aanu paranjirikunnath...3aamath kaanumbol below avg parayumayirikum...Epol enkilum Gud parayaathirikilla.... :Very Happy:

----------


## jeeva

> Who told 5.5? 
> 
> 2.6 engand alle....ath Ann Ella mediasum report cheytirunallo


athokke last alle..ethu eviduthe chilarde second day estimates anu parage



> chumma pichum peyum parayaathe...


 :Stuart: 



> Ithokke Aaru , Njan Adyamayit Kelkuva , Jilla 5.5 Cr


ni alla anu fkyil chilar thalliya figer anu from distibuter ennokke paraghu... :Swoon:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athokke last alle..ethu eviduthe chilarde second day estimates anu parage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ni alla anu fkyil chilar thalliya figer anu from distibuter ennokke paraghu...


Ennit njan arinjillallo..... :Rolling Eyes: Angane thalli nadannirunnel ellaavarum ariyendathaanallo......

----------


## jeeva

> Ennit njan arinjillallo.....Angane thalli nadannirunnel ellaavarum ariyendathaanallo......


ninakallelum onnum ariyillallo,,,karanan ni verum kuttiyanu...annante dialouge anu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ninakallelum onnum ariyillallo,,,karanan ni verum kuttiyanu...annante dialouge anu


Athe.....Ningale apekshichu njanum mayaviyum ok valare cheriya kutikal aanu..... :Yes:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> CG works ..endhoo vayil varathaa endhoo onu undarnuu..I weta ena poleee & rajni remunertn also ..double role ayondu 2 remunertn vagi kanum


Stanwinston studios

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithile Vikraminte role Vijaykku kodukkathathanu shankar cheytha ettom valiya thettu.....vijay aayirunnenki spaariyene....


ho alochikan vayya  :Vandivittu:

----------


## KulFy

> Athe.....Ningale apekshichu njanum mayaviyum ok valare cheriya kutikal aanu.....


Ningalokke cheriya kuttikal aanenki njan janikkaan pokunne ullu....

----------


## jeeva

> Athe.....Ningale apekshichu njanum mayaviyum ok valare cheriya kutikal aanu.....


haha mayavikoke 1um  2um  kuttikal ayi....ennitum kuttiyo... :Smile:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ningalokke cheriya kuttikal aanenki njan janikkaan pokunne ullu....


Athe nee oru beejam aanu....! :Yes3:

----------


## jeeva

> Athe nee oru beejam aanu....!


dont say like that ...he is just a liqid form... :Phhhh:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> dont say like that ...he is just a liqid form...


U mean vaanam....? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Madhavanunni

Ekm 2 daysil 38+vannalle :Band: 
1st day q cinemasil 4 shows koodi undayirunnel 40lakhs kitiyene

----------


## veecee

kodungalloor 12am show ku alkar wait cheyyundayirunnu ennu prince parayunna kettu  :Shocked:

----------


## KulFy

> kodungalloor 12am show ku alkar wait cheyyundayirunnu ennu prince parayunna kettu


pic ittirunnu....anyaaya rush  :Clap:

----------


## KulFy

PVR naale almost ella showsum ippozhe sold out aayi....Q Cinemas, Cinemax & V Cinema Filling Fast

----------


## KRRISH2255

First 2 Days Around 40Lakhs Thanne Undu In EKM Centre From 3 Theatres & 4 Multis...  :cheers: 
It's Almost Sure... 6 Days Kondu Thanne I Will Cross 1Crore Mark From Kochi...  :Giveup: 
Calicut Including Multiplex 2 Days 25Lakhs Plus... TCR 15Lakhs Plus...  :Giveup:

----------


## realcinemas

> distributorku bumber lottery adichu


non malayalam movies 50 - 50 anu profit sharing ratio !

----------


## GangsteR

Top 5 Day One's In TN - 1) #Lingaa 2) #I 3) Enthiran
4) Aarambam 5) Kaththi. (Gross) Net Varies.

----------


## K K R

> shankar bigest indian movie vikram 3yr shoting shankar vikram combo aftr anyan..enitum TN il first 3 il ethiyilallo


Naanam illede ee padathine choriyan  :Doh:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ITV

> Top 5 Day One's In TN - 1) #Lingaa 2) #I 3) Enthiran
> 4) Aarambam 5) Kaththi. (Gross) Net Varies.


Tamilnadu 
Gross / Net
Its 9.62 gross with 7.4 Nett
Grossil
Linga 12.8, Kaththi 12.5, Endhiran 11, I 9.62, Thuppakki 9.24
Ithaanu order

Nett nokkiyaal I will go down as its UA

----------


## visakh r

> Naanam illede ee padathine choriyan


Vj ye evdunu choriyunnath kandapo...ai ye pati paranju..ath epo chori ayo.?...

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#PK & #I success in Kerala has proved that even big
films need promotions 2 take an opening. Rise of
social media & multiplexes has helped.

----------


## GangsteR

> Tamilnadu 
> Gross / Net
> Its 9.62 gross with 7.4 Nett
> Grossil
> Linga 12.8, Kaththi 12.5, Endhiran 11, I 9.62, Thuppakki 9.26
> 
> Nett nokkiyaal I will go down as its UA


athae athae sunday kazhiyumbol padam veezhum

----------


## K K R

> 


3-4 pravishyam aayallo idunnu..  :Laughing:

----------


## ITV

> athae athae sunday kazhiyumbol padam veezhum


Entha aa ordernodu oru thripthy illayma, better check previous box office collections reports if you find that incorrect

----------


## anupkerb1

> thupakki and kathi 100cr movie...pakshe 2 padavum remake aayipoyelo


Onu Mindathirii machuu...MAyaMohini vareee remake poyatund :Vedi: 

eganeyum undoo Kaz^*marr

----------


## visakh r

> Onu Mindathirii machuu...MAyaMohini vareee remake poyatundeganeyum undoo Kaz^*marr


 :Ninte:  :Kettoda:  btb ee mayamohini um ethum thamil entha bendham..

----------


## KulFy

> athae athae sunday kazhiyumbol padam veezhum


Monday kazhiyumbol  :Laughing:

----------


## anupkerb1

> btb ee mayamohini um ethum thamil entha bendham..


Remake cheythal endhoo valia samabhavam anenu parjilee ..athaa vaya adachu pooo..remake paraju ivide kidanuu kurakandaa... VIJAY 2 movies remake cheythunu vijarichu adikam negalikandaa...Vijay major hits elamm telung, malayalam remake ayirunnuuu ....

----------


## GangsteR

> 3-4 pravishyam aayallo idunnu..


njan ipozha idunnathu

----------


## GangsteR

> Entha aa ordernodu oru thripthy illayma, better check previous box office collections reports if you find that incorrect


tamil nattilae front innu vilichillae  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> Monday kazhiyumbol


monday kazhiyumbol namukuividae irangi nadakan pattilllennu thonunnu

----------


## RED DEVIL

Asha and anaswara l tdy thot 'i' ila.ambala itirikunu randadathum.ena kanditano?

----------


## KulFy

> monday kazhiyumbol namukuividae irangi nadakan pattilllennu thonunnu


2 mundu njan order cheythittundu @bachan stores

----------


## san

> Tamilnadu Gross / NetIts 9.62 gross with 7.4 NettGrossilLinga 12.8, Kaththi 12.5, Endhiran 11, I 9.62, Thuppakki 9.24Ithaanu orderNett nokkiyaal I will go down as its UA


I 10.5 gross and 8 Nett as per pilla and official twitter account.

----------


## rajaips

> Tamilnadu 
> Gross / Net
> Its 9.62 gross with 7.4 Nett
> Grossil
> Linga 12.8, Kaththi 12.5, Endhiran 11, I 9.62, Thuppakki 9.24
> Ithaanu order
> 
> Nett nokkiyaal I will go down as its UA


Source pls..... lingaa 16.8 alle..times of india aanel avaru enthaananu parayune ennu avarke ariyilla... 16.8 um paranjittundu 12.8 um paranjittundu...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Jilla and I womil nalla difference und macha....Athu valiyoru factor aanu.....Ik watchable opinion undenkil Jillak nalla reethiyil mixed wom aayirunnu....!Collection pinne thaazhot pokaathirikumo...?


opening day maathram nokku...

----------


## GangsteR

> 2 mundu njan order cheythittundu @bachan stores


 :Yahbuhuha:   :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

Hindi rlz today....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ikka

ABO #I #GopalaGopala @AndhraBoxOffice  ·  7m 7 minutes ago
*Shankar's #I AP/N 2nd Day Collections are Bigger than even Highest 1st Day collections of any other Dubbing film. Good going.*

----------


## Ferno

> Hindi rlz today....


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> ABO #I #GopalaGopala @AndhraBoxOffice  ·  7m 7 minutes ago
> *Shankar's #I AP/N 2nd Day Collections are Bigger than even Highest 1st Day collections of any other Dubbing film. Good going.*


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## xeon

> eniku oru minimum expectation undaarnu enganae aakumennu..athu kittiyilla... padam kandapol @xeon and @GaniThalapathi yulae opinion aanu enikkum...padam Athukkum Mele blockbuster aayallo athu mathi


njan paranjallo Vikram part ozhichal padam orupaadu niraashapeduthum but BB aakumennu..

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> ABO #I #GopalaGopala @AndhraBoxOffice  ·  7m 7 minutes ago
> *Shankar's #I AP/N 2nd Day Collections are Bigger than even Highest 1st Day collections of any other Dubbing film. Good going.*


yahoo  :Band:  ethra anu??

----------


## FK Raja

> Ee padatilae SG yudae suspence pulliyae cast cheytapozhae purattaayatallae... athu kondu oru impactum thoniyilla


Satyam.  :Badday:   Trailerilum teaserilum onnum vekkathe *SUSPENSE CHARACTER* aanennum paranju pokkipidichu nadannappozhe ellarkkum manassilaakum aara SG ennu.! Twists ellam predictable aanennullathu valiya oru drawback aanu... Ellarum paranjathu pole, ithile technical scenes traileril kaanikkathirirunnel It'd be just Bindass!  :Giveup:  But, ultimately, it's all abt entertainment and athu namukku kitti.!  :Yes3: 

Still, avg. aayittu enikku thonniyilla... Xpectations athra vannilla okay.!  :Ahupinne:  But, vere avg. moviesumaayi compare cheyyumbol this is faar above them... So, orikkalum verum avg. movie alla ithu..! It's a gud watch.!  :Njanaaramon:  I'd give it 3.5/5  :Vandivittu:

----------


## xeon

> *Padam kandu veettil vannu.
> 
> 
> Strictly avg for me...
> 2.5/5
> 
> Detailed review Tomorrow*



oho 3.5/5 kodutha enneyum ganiyeyum okke pucham .. eniitipo 2.5/5 ...

----------


## GangsteR

> njan paranjallo Vikram part ozhichal padam orupaadu niraashapeduthum but BB aakumennu..


over expectation aarnu main reason....evidayokkeyo shankar touch nashtappetta polae... fights n song ishtamaayi...

----------


## xeon

> Ellaarkum ariyaarnu ingeru villain aanennnu.. shankar nalloru role koduthu..angeru mis use cheythu


athe njan oru kaaryam chodichal sathyasandhamaayi marupadi parayanam.. Shankarinu Suspense thrillers edukkan ulla kazhivundo ? ennelum angeru athu theliyichittundo?  ARM GVM okke pole emotional aayi story parayan kazhinjittundo?? Mass ennathinappuram allengil vigilant ennathinappuram ?? Pinne SG ye kuttam parayunne enthina? Ini SG suspense polichille polum ethu potta kanaranumariyam SG aanu villain ennu.. Aake oru suspense element undengil athu SG annan aanu Amyde kalyaanan cherukkan ennathu maathramanu..

----------


## xeon

> over expectation aarnu main reason....evidayokkeyo shankar touch nashtappetta polae... fights n song ishtamaayi...


Lag aanu main presnam.. aa china scenes okke Sivaji pole fast aayi kidu BGM ittangu poyirunne nannayi click aayene..
Shankar fimlim main aaya oru sugham serious aanengilum idayilood eulla comedies aanu.. Ithil aa power star okke enthiran okke ketty veruppichu

----------


## GangsteR

> Satyam.   Trailerilum teaserilum onnum vekkathe *SUSPENSE CHARACTER* aanennum paranju pokkipidichu nadannappozhe ellarkkum manassilaakum aara SG ennu.! Twists ellam predictable aanennullathu valiya oru drawback aanu... Ellarum paranjathu pole, ithile technical scenes traileril kaanikkathirirunnel It'd be just Bindass!  But, ultimately, it's all abt entertainment and athu namukku kitti.! 
> 
> Still, avg. aayittu enikku thonniyilla... Xpectations athra vannilla okay.!  But, vere avg. moviesumaayi compare cheyyumbol this is faar above them... So, orikkalum verum avg. movie alla ithu..! It's a gud watch.!  I'd give it 3.5/5



enikku ormmayundu pulliyae cast cheytappozhae negative role aanennu paranja news okke vannathu ....njan karutiyathu throughout negative aakumennu but ithu polae suspence chracter shankar film aayittu koodi leak aayi....nalloru role aanu suresh gopikku kittiyathu,shankar filmil oru role kittiyatil abhimanikkaam...

pinne entae expectation koodiyataanu pani aayathu.. normal viewersnu nannaayi ishtappedum...

----------


## FK Raja

> athe njan oru kaaryam chodichal sathyasandhamaayi marupadi parayanam.. Shankarinu Suspense thrillers edukkan ulla kazhivundo ? ennelum angeru athu theliyichittundo?  ARM GVM okke pole emotional aayi story parayan kazhinjittundo?? Mass ennathinappuram allengil vigilant ennathinappuram ?? Pinne SG ye kuttam parayunne enthina? Ini SG suspense polichille polum ethu potta kanaranumariyam SG aanu villain ennu.. Aake oru suspense element undengil athu SG annan aanu Amyde kalyaanan cherukkan ennathu maathramanu..


Athu sathyam..! SG annan kalippayittu cheythu kittiya role...  :Giveup:  Angeru paranjillelum cinema thudang ikurachaakumbol aarkkum pidikittum.... ithu maathramalla, filmil nadakkunna mikka scenesum athinu kure mumbe thanne predicatble aanu.!  :Girl Mad:  btw, that doesn't make it a bad muvi  :Proof:

----------


## GangsteR

> oho 3.5/5 kodutha enneyum ganiyeyum okke pucham .. eniitipo 2.5/5 ...


padam enikku ishtapettu pakshae prateekshaykkottu vannillla.... story ellaam predictable aaya kondaakum..

----------


## anupkerb1

> Lag aanu main presnam.. aa china scenes okke Sivaji pole fast aayi kidu BGM ittangu poyirunne nannayi click aayene..
> Shankar fimlim main aaya oru sugham serious aanengilum idayilood eulla comedies aanu.. Ithil aa power star okke enthiran okke ketty veruppichu


ente munilee seat irunaa oruthann chair irunu chadarnuu aa scenes elam kandu...kayadikunathum chirikunathum kanditund..ithu orumatiri..avant chatathil chair vanu ente mutil idichu..onum nokiyilaa..ariyathe navil ninuu palathum chaadi..padam kazhinjapol endhelum manasikamayi prb undoo enu chodikanam enu undarnuu...

----------


## xeon

I irangiyaalum ini angu hollywoodil Interstellar vannalum ivide oru kaaryavumillathe Vijay choriyaananu thaalparyam.  :On The Quiet2:  :On The Quiet2:

----------


## nryn

Padam kandu. Yesterday 6 PM show in New theatre. Housefull. Padam kollaam. But grandiose feeling varunnilla. BGM, songs okke run of the mill. Typical Shanjar-ARR combo de aduthu polum illa. Vikram as usual kidu. SG annan nannaayittundu. "Abhinayichu" veruppichilla. Expectation meet chiaytho ennu chodichaal, illa ennnu thanne parayanam. Chila idangalil oru thattikoottu feel. Still worth a watch. 3.25/5.

----------


## anupkerb1

> enikku ormmayundu pulliyae cast cheytappozhae negative role aanennu paranja news okke vannathu ....njan karutiyathu throughout negative aakumennu but ithu polae suspence chracter shankar film aayittu koodi leak aayi....nalloru role aanu suresh gopikku kittiyathu,shankar filmil oru role kittiyatil abhimanikkaam...
> 
> pinne entae expectation koodiyataanu pani aayathu.. normal viewersnu nannaayi ishtappedum...


Suresh Gopi aanuu villain enuu shootnu munee leak ayathanuu...suresh Gopi Shankar chitrathil Villain agane alarnoo annuu news?porathenuu Kodeswaran luk ayapoll sagathi urapichu ...

----------


## GangsteR

> athe njan oru kaaryam chodichal sathyasandhamaayi marupadi parayanam.. Shankarinu Suspense thrillers edukkan ulla kazhivundo ? ennelum angeru athu theliyichittundo?  ARM GVM okke pole emotional aayi story parayan kazhinjittundo?? Mass ennathinappuram allengil vigilant ennathinappuram ?? Pinne SG ye kuttam parayunne enthina? Ini SG suspense polichille polum ethu potta kanaranumariyam SG aanu villain ennu.. Aake oru suspense element undengil athu SG annan aanu Amyde kalyaanan cherukkan ennathu maathramanu..


shakar anganate padangal ithuvare cheytittilla.... nalloru story kittiyaal nalla polipichu edukkum...ithil screeenplay mosham aarnu.... SG case shantan aaya villain ennu venel parayam so punch kuravaarnu pulliyudae role so chilarkku miscasting aayi thonnam

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Asha and anaswara l tdy thot 'i' ila.ambala itirikunu randadathum.ena kanditano?


Ashayilum Anaswarayilum 2nd day valiya thirakillayirunnu...Abhilashum Anandum kalikan ulla aaleyullu 2nd dayil....!2big theaters is enuff in kottayam..!

----------


## GangsteR

> Lag aanu main presnam.. aa china scenes okke Sivaji pole fast aayi kidu BGM ittangu poyirunne nannayi click aayene..
> Shankar fimlim main aaya oru sugham serious aanengilum idayilood eulla comedies aanu.. Ithil aa power star okke enthiran okke ketty veruppichu


satyam china scenes verupichu... chinayil pokatae verae valla set aarnel kollaarnu...china scenesinu ividae nalla kooval kitti.... powerstar okae verutae aanu verupikkan aayittu..santanam kidukki

----------


## Jo Johnson

> shakar anganate padangal ithuvare cheytittilla.... nalloru story kittiyaal nalla polipichu edukkum...ithil screeenplay mosham aarnu.... SG case shantan aaya villain ennu venel parayam so punch kuravaarnu pulliyudae role so chilarkku miscasting aayi thonnam


Script ti8 alla....Athipol recent shankar flicksil ethinaanu ti8 script ullath...Over expectation thanne main villain...Athillenkil onno rando vedikullath shankar ithilum karuthiyitund....!

----------


## GangsteR

> Athu sathyam..! SG annan kalippayittu cheythu kittiya role...  Angeru paranjillelum cinema thudang ikurachaakumbol aarkkum pidikittum.... ithu maathramalla, filmil nadakkunna mikka scenesum athinu kure mumbe thanne predicatble aanu.!  btw, that doesn't make it a bad muvi


orikalum bad movie alla padatae patti onnum ariyaatta oraal kanumbol nannayi ishtappedum... njan kanda showkku ellaarkum ishtapettu mudinja claps aarnu...may be eniku mtram aakum avg aayi poyathu

----------


## GangsteR

:Adhupinne:  :Adhupinne: 


> I irangiyaalum ini angu hollywoodil Interstellar vannalum ivide oru kaaryavumillathe Vijay choriyaananu thaalparyam.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> opening day maathram nokku...


Opening dayilum ee difference impact undaakum...!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> non malayalam movies 50 - 50 anu profit sharing ratio !


I poleyulla big filmsnu 60:40 ratio thanne kitaavunnatheyullu....

----------


## GangsteR

> Script ti8 alla....Athipol recent shankar flicksil ethinaanu ti8 script ullath...Over expectation thanne main villain...Athillenkil onno rando vedikullath shankar ithilum karuthiyitund....!


shankar technical side aanu koodutal sredha kodukkunnatennu thonunnu... shankar ipozhate style maattanam enna entae agraham ARM GVM oke cheyum polae varshatil oru movie minimum budgetil cheyyanam with good script.....

----------


## loudspeaker

*16/1/15
ajial cinescape ,fafaheel
kuwait
I(tamil)
3.pm (screen 3) - housefull

3.15pm(screen 2) - housefull  

3.30pm(scren  4) -housefull

6.15pm(screen 3) -housefull

6.30pm(screen 2) -housefull

6.45pm(screen 4) -housefull

9.30pm(screen 3) -housefull

9.445pm(screen 3) -housefull

10pm(screen 4) - housefull*

----------


## GangsteR

> *16/1/15
> ajial cinescape ,fafaheel
> kuwait
> I(tamil)
> 3.pm (screen 3) - housefull
> 
> 3.15pm(screen 2) - housefull  
> 
> 3.30pm(scren  4) -housefull
> ...



housefull mania  :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> shankar technical side aanu koodutal sredha kodukkunnatennu thonunnu... shankar ipozhate style maattanam enna entae agraham ARM GVM oke cheyum polae varshatil oru movie minimum budgetil cheyyanam with good script.....


Nthayalum ipozhathe avasthayilum normal viewersinu padam pidikunnund....

----------


## loudspeaker

total 19 shows in kwt 4 itamil.............

----------


## loudspeaker

ihindi 7 shows in kwt

----------


## Wake up

sec day collection vanno. ...?

----------


## ACME

> padam enikku ishtapettu pakshae prateekshaykkottu vannillla.... story ellaam predictable aaya kondaakum..


Gange, neeyum kandalle  :Sad:

----------


## GangsteR

> Nthayalum ipozhathe avasthayilum normal viewersinu padam pidikunnund....


yaa...padam blockbuster aayallo... numma happy

----------


## GangsteR

> Gange, neeyum kandalle


ayyae ini nee matram ullu fk yil kaanan... :Badpc:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Nthayalum ipozhathe avasthayilum normal viewersinu padam pidikunnund....


Ente achanoke nannayi ishtapettu....pulli teaserum trailerum onnum kanditila....vikraminte ugly look polum kanditila....aake kandathu posterile aa beast look mathram...Padam kazhinjittu ennodu chodichu aa makeover vannathinu sesham ulla bodyum bodybuilding timile bodyum oke thammil nalla vyathyasam undallo....bodybuilder look oke computer graphics aanonnu :Laughing: Nammal oke ee oro minute detailsum daily daily ingane arinjodirikuvalle....over excitement aanu ee prashnam...shankar ini engilum adutha padathinu releasinu munpu making video onnum purathirakaruth....

----------


## Ferno

> Nthayalum ipozhathe avasthayilum normal viewersinu padam pidikunnund....


Athu padam kahzinjula Responceil ninu thane manasilakum...Muttan kayyadi aanu padam kazhiyumbol  :cheers:  fbil,media il kurachu -ve varnene ulu..athonm effect cheyyila  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ente achanoke nannayi ishtapettu....pulli teaserum trailerum onnum kanditila....vikraminte ugly look polum kanditila....aake kandathu posterile aa beast look mathram...Padam kazhinjittu ennodu chodichu aa makeover vannathinu sesham ulla bodyum bodybuilding timile bodyum oke thammil nalla vyathyasam undallo....bodybuilder look oke computer graphics aanonnuNammal oke ee oro minute detailsum daily daily ingane arinjodirikuvalle....over excitement aanu ee prashnam...shankar ini engilum adutha padathinu releasinu munpu making video onnum purathirakaruth....


well said...

----------


## GangsteR

> sec day collection vanno. ...?


vannittilla.....

----------


## xeon

> shakar anganate padangal ithuvare cheytittilla.... nalloru story kittiyaal nalla polipichu edukkum...ithil screeenplay mosham aarnu.... SG case shantan aaya villain ennu venel parayam so punch kuravaarnu pulliyudae role so chilarkku miscasting aayi thonnam


Swanthamaayi ezhuthunna screenplay maathram cheyyunna aalkku angane oru film ithuvare cheyyan kazhiyathathu aarude kuzhappama?

----------


## kandahassan

Gangster inum ente same opinion aanallo  :Laughing:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Gangster inum ente same opinion aanallo


entha ningade opinion??

----------


## kandahassan

> entha ningade opinion??


Gangster paranja points okke thanne ...but adyam njan athu paranjappol lavanmar enne mouli fan akki  :Laughing: 

Shankar annan ottum thripthanalla  :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

Tinju satisfied Alla ,gangster satisfied Alla , njan satisfied Alla ....Shankar annanum satisfied Alla  :Crying:

----------


## visakh r

> Remake cheythal endhoo valia samabhavam anenu parjilee ..athaa vaya adachu pooo..remake paraju ivide kidanuu kurakandaa... VIJAY 2 movies remake cheythunu vijarichu adikam negalikandaa...Vijay major hits elamm telung, malayalam remake ayirunnuuu ....


valya karayamayi poyi.. :Laughing:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Tinju satisfied Alla ,gangster satisfied Alla , njan satisfied Alla ....Shankar annanum satisfied Alla


shankar satisfied aanennu..... innale sun tv prgrmil undaarnu anger

----------


## kandahassan

> shankar satisfied aanennu..... innale sun tv prgrmil undaarnu anger


Chumma parayunnatha  :Crying: 

Ullil thee aalikathukayaanu  :Crying:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Gangster paranja points okke thanne ...but adyam njan athu paranjappol lavanmar enne mouli fan akki Shankar annan ottum thripthanalla


enthaa ee padathinu kuzhappam????

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Chumma parayunnatha Ullil thee aalikathukayaanu


enthinu????

----------


## kandahassan

> enthaa ee padathinu kuzhappam????


Previous Shankar padangalude standard vannitilla ...padathinte quality kku anusarichu expectation kodukkanam aayirinnu ...ithippol anyaaya hype koduthittu padam avg levale ullu  :Yes3:

----------


## kandahassan

> enthinu????


Cheytha Ella padangalkkum critics nalla opinion & rating aanu kodukkunnathu ...but ee padathinu aa oru advantage kittunnilla...

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Previous Shankar padangalude standard vannitilla ...padathinte quality kku anusarichu expectation kodukkanam aayirinnu ...ithippol anyaaya hype koduthittu padam avg levale ullu


online irunnu swanthamaayittu expectation koottiyathinu anger enthu cheyyaanaanu...... :Laughing: ......  saadhaaranakkaarkku padam ishtaavumennu thonnunnu....  innale njan kandappo theatre atmosphere angnaarunnu...  full families

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Cheytha Ella padangalkkum critics nalla opinion & rating aanu kodukkunnathu ...but ee padathinu aa oru advantage kittunnilla...


script mechappedanamaarunnu....  technical side padam kollaam....    shankarnte ettavum kachara padamaayi thonniyathu jeans aanu...  athuvare vijayichille :Laughing:

----------


## hussar

> Tinju satisfied Alla ,gangster satisfied Alla , njan satisfied Alla ....Shankar annanum satisfied Alla


tinju polum satisfied alle

----------


## kandahassan

Box office collection tinju cr vannillel tinjunte katta poka  :Vandivittu:

----------


## kandahassan

> tinju polum satisfied alle


Athrakkum expect cheythaanu tinju padam kaanan poyathu ...paavam  :Crying:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> shakar anganate padangal ithuvare cheytittilla.... nalloru story kittiyaal nalla polipichu edukkum...ithil screeenplay mosham aarnu....* SG case shantan aaya villain ennu venel parayam so punch kuravaarnu pulliyudae role so chilarkku miscasting aayi thonnam*


jaison ee point paranjirunnu............enikkum sathyathil angine thonni.........suresh annane nammal oru padu theeppori padangal kandathinaal koode aavaam.  pakshe after the twist....pulliye nammude garjikkunna simham aakkayirunnu.........enkil spaariyene.  athanu ente negativesil paranja main point.   lack of punch from villains.

----------


## FK Raja

> satyam china scenes verupichu... chinayil pokatae verae valla set aarnel kollaarnu...china scenesinu ividae nalla kooval kitti.... powerstar okae verutae aanu verupikkan aayittu..santanam kidukki


Angane parayaruth..!  :Adhupinne:  Enthokke paranjaalum China locations were jst mindblowing  :Celebrate005:  Pinne, aa tansgender comedies ozhichal baakki onnum veruppichathaayi thonniyilla.!  :Ahupinne:

----------


## ACME

> ayyae ini nee matram ullu fk yil kaanan...


entha cheyya..ticket vare eduthittu povan pattiyilla  :No:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Angane parayaruth..!  Enthokke paranjaalum China locations were jst mindblowing  Pinne, aa tansgender comedies ozhichal baakki onnum veruppichathaayi thonniyilla.!


yes china episode athu mathrame dragging aayi thonniyullu...........athu alpam drag cheythu.........athrakku aavasyam illayirunnu................ente opinion vachu  sarikkum athu oru lady charactor thanne aavanamayirunnu..............ennal  ithukkum mele vannene padam.  like remya krishnan.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Shankar pala tharathil ulla audiences ne satisfy cheyyananu atharathil ulla chila parts cherkunnathu....ultimately this is a tamil film....facebookum whatsapp um enthenuu ariyatha lakhs of viewers TNil undu....ee power starinu avide oke ulla reach enthanennu ariyamo....those scenes were intended to make them feel funny.....not for technical n ethical bujis....

----------


## ACME

> Athrakkum expect cheythaanu tinju padam kaanan poyathu ...paavam


anger evide..review onnum kandilla

----------


## Dylan

http://www.bollywoodhungama.com/movi...iew/id/1227736

*I*
By Bollywood Hungama News Network
*Rating: 2.5*

There are many films from the South which get dubbed in Hindi. While some films unfailingly hit the target, there are many others which simply go down the drain... only to find itself a place in non-prime time slots of TV channels later.

This week's release I is 'made-in-Tamil-dubbed-in-Hindi' film which stars the southern sensation Vikram and is directed by Shankar, the very man who gave the cinegoers films like ROBOT, SIVAJI-THE BOSS and others. Does Shankar manage to hit the bull's eye with the Hindi version of I? Let's analyze.

The film starts off with the kidnapping of Dia (Amy Jackson), when she is just a few minutes away from tying the knot. The kidnapper is a very strange looking man and also the film's protagonist Lingesan (Vikram). In order to establish the reason for kidnapping, the viewers are treated to a flashback of events which lead Lingesan to kidnap the very Dia, who meant the world to him. A glimpse into Lingesan's past reveals that he happens to be an aspiring and hard working bodybuilder. Despite all the odds and challenging situations, he still manages to participate in the 'Mr. Tamil Nadu' body building championship and wins it. Day in and day out, he dreams of participating and winning the prestigious 'Mr. India' competition, which also explains the reason for his strenuous workouts at the gym. Besides his body building, he is obsessed with Dia, who happens to be a model. He likes and loves her so much that he doesn't even leave a single chance to ogle at her in magazines, TV ads and billboards. If that wasn't enough, he even lands up buying all the brands and products which she endorses, which also includes sanitary pads and women innerwear! Dia, who is constantly harassed by her fellow model John (Upen Patel), gets blacklisted by him after she refuses his sexual advances. That's when Dia finds Lingesan and transforms him into a supermodel. In this journey of being a supermodel, knowingly or unknowingly, Lingesan rubs many people the wrong way, who include the transgender makeup artist Osma (Ojas M Rajani), John, a businessman and also a body builder, all of whom come together as one and team up against Lingesan. The film suddenly changes its course and towards the eand has a startling revelation.

Will these four succeed to destroy Lingesan forever, what was the actual reason for Lingesan to kidnap Dia, what happens when Dia finds out that the creepy looking kidnapper is none other than her true love Lingesan, and what is the startling revelation, is what forms the rest of the film.

First things first. The film's director Shankar needs to be applauded for always coming up with 'out-of-the-box' ideas in all his films. This time round, even though he has spared no efforts in mounting the film extremely high on a 'technical canvas', the film seems to be stumbling in many places than one. He has spared no efforts to fill the film with high speed action scenes, VFX, prosthetics and the quintessential movie masala. The film runs on a non-linear format and it keeps oscillating between the flashback and the present, which lands up confusing the viewers many a times. There are many scenes which get repeated in the film. While Shankar does manage to hold the audiences' interest in the first half of the film due to its humour, the film's plot in the second half goes for a total toss as it turns serious. By then, the film stands at the verge of losing its fizz completely.

As far as the actors are concerned, it's needless to say that it's an out and out Vikram's film all the way. He deserves full marks to the sincerity and dedication with which he has approached his role. Be it romantic scenes, him flaunting his brawn or his 'equation' with the villains... he scores in all the departments. He effortlessly carries the full film on his able shoulders. On the other hand, Amy Jackson does what was expected of her: to look good and to romance with the hero. While Upen Patel brings nothing new to the table, *the surprise package of the film is the southern sensation Suresh Gopi, who makes a startling 'debut' in Hindi films.* The rest of the cast help in taking the film forward.

The film suffers in the music department (A.R. Rahman), wherein the songs seem to be thrusted into the film's situation. Despite the film suffering from a lacklustre screenplay, it's cinematography (P.C. Sreeram) more than just makes up for it. The same cannot be said about the film's editing (Anthony), who could have simply trimmed the film by around thirty minutes, which could have retained the essence of the film.

I, which is basically targeted at the South Indian film industry, will have to depend heavily on the word-of-mouth in order to do good business in Hindi film circuit. A very special mention to the make-up (Sean Foot and Davina Lamont) and also to the team which has done the film's VFX work.

*On the whole, go for I only if you are a big fan of extravagant masala films.*

----------


## FK Raja

> online irunnu swanthamaayittu expectation koottiyathinu anger enthu cheyyaanaanu............  saadhaaranakkaarkku padam ishtaavumennu thonnunnu....  innale njan kandappo theatre atmosphere angnaarunnu...  full families


Athurappanu.!  :Coool: Theatril mikka scenesinum vann respsonse aarunnu.! Pinne ellavarum fkyilum fbilum undaavanam ennillallo... We get reviews from only those people who watched the making, promo, songs etc....  :Engane:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

the surprise package of the film is the southern sensation Suresh Gopi, who makes a startling 'debut' in Hindi films

Kollalo videon  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## FK Raja

> yes china episode athu mathrame dragging aayi thonniyullu...........athu alpam drag cheythu.........athrakku aavasyam illayirunnu................ente opinion vachu  sarikkum athu oru lady charactor thanne aavanamayirunnu..............ennal  ithukkum mele vannene padam.  like remya krishnan.


Yeah.! Athu policheny  :Giveup:  Onnumillelum avaleyenkilum kandondirikkam  :Engane:

----------


## kandahassan

Hindiyilum avg reviews aanalle  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Dylan

more here:- http://www.koimoi.com/reviews/i-review/

*Rating: 2.5/5 Stars (Two and half stars)*

What’s Good: Vikram’s stellar performance from being a brawny, smoking hot model to a creepy-looking hunchback. Shankar is known for his magnanimous films and this grandiose is clearly visible in ‘I’ too as lavish locations are completely mesmerising in the film. After Robot, Shankar once again shows his ability to make the visual effects department excel like never before in this film.

What’s Bad: A plot that is not strong enough to hook you for over three hours. It seems as though the editing was left just as loose as the budget of the film and so the film really drags both in first as well as second half leaving the audience not bored but already aware of what next is about to hit the screens.

Loo break: Another Song! (Might As Well Freshen Up)

Watch or Not?: *This is certainly not Shankar’s best work. The film maker who is usually known for making films with messages and whose heroes are the society changers, this love story with a beauty and the beast twist is quite ordinary.* It will be a disappointment for those who are fans of Shankar’s work but a thorough entertainer if you love Vikram. The actor is worth a watch for his brilliant performance. If you have three hours to kill, well you could try this!

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

vishal movie pokkaanennu kelkkunnu....  lovanu athuthanne venam.....  29th vare easy aayirikkkum ithinu....  athu kazhinju ... YAyumaayittu :Fight1:

----------


## san

> more here:- http://www.koimoi.com/reviews/i-review/
> 
> *Rating: 2.5/5 Stars (Two and half stars)*
> 
> What’s Good: Vikram’s stellar performance from being a brawny, smoking hot model to a creepy-looking hunchback. Shankar is known for his magnanimous films and this grandiose is clearly visible in ‘I’ too as lavish locations are completely mesmerising in the film. After Robot, Shankar once again shows his ability to make the visual effects department excel like never before in this film.
> 
> What’s Bad: A plot that is not strong enough to hook you for over three hours. It seems as though the editing was left just as loose as the budget of the film and so the film really drags both in first as well as second half leaving the audience not bored but already aware of what next is about to hit the screens.
> 
> Loo break: Another Song! (Might As Well Freshen Up)
> ...


"Shankar is known for his magnanimous films"

vere entho aanu uddeshichathu ennu thonnunnu......

----------


## ikka

ABO #I #GopalaGopala @AndhraBoxOffice  ·  2m 2 minutes ago
*#2 All Time Biggest 2nd Day Share in AP/N  for Shankar's #I !!*

 2 Days AP/Nizam Collections

http://bit.ly/1ubobs6 

#Telugu #Boxoffice

----------


## Shivettan

transgender scenes were really verupikkals...only -ve  of the movie...

----------


## Dylan

second all-time biggest 2nd day share in AP/Nizam

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

against corruption aarunnu silma engil ellaarum "same theme" ennu paranjene.... :Laughing:

----------


## Dylan

> "Shankar is known for his magnanimous films"
> 
> vere entho aanu uddeshichathu ennu thonnunnu......


magnificent ennu vallathum aavum...

----------


## Shivettan

> against corruption aarunnu silma engil ellaarum "same theme" ennu paranjene....


correct...shankar should try a diff theme ennokke paranjene niroopakasimhangal.....

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> transgender scenes were really verupikkals...only -ve  of the movie...


Yes.   numma nagativeum athanu............instead of transgender Athu remya krishnan aayirunnu cheythathu enkil...........padathinte level thanne mariyene.........entha shivetta abiprayam.............

----------


## Dylan

looks big in AP/Nizam... but 39 C kku vitta padathinu ithokke mathiyo?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> against corruption aarunnu silma engil ellaarum "same theme" ennu paranjene....


ithrayum simple aaya otu theame vachu...........prekshakare okke 3 manikoot pidichiruthaan kazhinja shankar inu aanu award kodukendathu..............ippo thonnunnu..........casanova okke vikrathine vachu shankar ethurunnenkil............aa script vachum pulli chilapo padathinte range thanne mattiyene........athanu shnkar.

----------


## san

> ABO #I #GopalaGopala @AndhraBoxOffice  ·  2m 2 minutes ago
> *#2 All Time Biggest 2nd Day Share in AP/N  for Shankar's #I !!*
> 
>  2 Days AP/Nizam Collections
> 
> http://bit.ly/1ubobs6 
> 
> #Telugu #Boxoffice


entammo!.......ithu innale (holiday) release cheythirunnel ellaa openeing records-um pottichene........

----------


## san

> looks big in AP/Nizam... but 39 C kku vitta padathinu ithokke mathiyo?


ee opening and 5 day weekend ullathu kondu sure profit aakum.. there are many telugu movies who did more than 40 crore share.......

----------


## Shivettan

> Yes.   numma nagativeum athanu............instead of transgender Athu remya krishnan aayirunnu cheythathu enkil...........padathinte level thanne mariyene.........entha shivetta abiprayam.............


shereyanu...bt ee transgender is loving him...mattoru female character vikramine love cheyannathum pinne avan avoid cheyunnathukondu avanodu deshyam varunnathum oru 2nd love track pole aayipokille...
athukndavum avar ingane try cheythe...bt those scenes were too long...n irritating....

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> ithrayum simple aaya otu theame vachu...........prekshakare okke 3 manikoot pidichiruthaan kazhinja shankar inu aanu award kodukendathu..............ippo thonnunnu..........casanova okke vikrathine vachu shankar ethurunnenkil............aa script vachum pulli chilapo padathinte range thanne mattiyene........athanu shnkar.


ithippo 24 hrs online irikkunna chilarkku maathre padam ishtappedastheyulluunnu thonnunnu.....   :Laughing:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## san

ee 39 cr vitatthu AP/Nizam maathram aanalle.. Mattu telugu releases outside that region appol vere aano.. mattu padangaleppole overseas/karnataka okke ithu odilla because tamil will be preferred.. 
so risk undu.. enthu kandittaano 39 okke vaangiye..

normal telugu movies-nekkaal tax kooduthal aayittaanu ee 2nd best in 2nd day aayathu ennathu albhutham thanne

----------


## nryn

> against corruption aarunnu silma engil ellaarum "same theme" ennu paranjene....


Pinnalla! Aa theme kettathathu thanne nannaayi.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ithippo 24 hrs online irikkunna chilarkku maathre padam ishtappedastheyulluunnu thonnunnu.....


Athe....athanu sathyam....allathe ingane oru padam vannu ennu mathram arinju pokunnavarkum just trailer mathram kandu pokunnavarkum oke nannayittu ishtapedunnundu......ellayidathum show kazhiyumbo van claps aanennu mikkavarum parayunnundallo....

----------


## wayanadan

:Band: *Kerala Record Gross 3.05 cr @ day 1_ 35 cr worldwide*

----------


## SAM369

> ee 39 cr vitatthu AP/Nizam maathram aanalle.. Mattu telugu releases outside that region appol vere aano.. mattu padangaleppole overseas/karnataka okke ithu odilla because tamil will be preferred.. 
> so risk undu.. enthu kandittaano 39 okke vaangiye..
> 
> normal telugu movies-nekkaal tax kooduthal aayittaanu ee 2nd best in 2nd day aayathu ennathu albhutham thanne


ellavideyum same team allalo distribution,,next 3 days engane perform cheyyumenne nokkam,,Wom athra +veum alla,chilayidangalil loss varumenne thonunnu

----------


## ACME

> Athe....athanu sathyam....allathe ingane oru padam vannu ennu mathram arinju pokunnavarkum just trailer mathram kandu pokunnavarkum oke nannayittu ishtapedunnundu......ellayidathum show kazhiyumbo van claps aanennu mikkavarum parayunnundallo....


ya..mikka reviewsum specify cheyyunnath athanu..crowd response nallathanu..kurach kaalam enthayalum odum..pinne 29nu Thala aattam Aarambham  :Coool:  appo veezhaan chance und..

----------


## SAM369

> ABO #I #GopalaGopala @AndhraBoxOffice  ·  2m 2 minutes ago
> *#2 All Time Biggest 2nd Day Share in AP/N  for Shankar's #I !!*
> 
>  2 Days AP/Nizam Collections
> 
> http://bit.ly/1ubobs6 
> 
> #Telugu #Boxoffice


2nd all time biggest 2nd day share athum -ve/mixed wom aayittukoodi  :Ho:

----------


## wayanadan

http://tamil.thehindu.com/multimedia...true&ref=video

----------


## Ferno

> ya..mikka reviewsum specify cheyyunnath athanu..crowd response nallathanu..kurach kaalam enthayalum odum..pinne 29nu Thala aattam Aarambham  appo veezhaan chance und..


Keralathil Thalayaatam onum Romathil thodila... :Coool:

----------


## ikka

Sreedhar Pillai @sri50  ·  32m 32 minutes ago
*#I (Hindi) opened y'day evening with paid premiere in Mumbai circuit, got highest ever collection 4 a dubbed film. Today morning show decent*

----------


## Ferno

2nday enthanu avastha  :Band:  Kerala 2cr+ enthylm undavile?

----------


## SAM369

Shankar’s stamina offsets I disaster talk

Box Office stamina is proved when an actor or a director can bring people to theaters even with a very bad talk. Shankar has done just that with this film ‘I’. The movie has received very poor reviews and bad word of mouth from Day 1. But Box Office numbers are showing another picture. Terrific revenue has been generated by the movie on Days 1 and 2, recovering a large portion of money spent by distributors and exhibitors. Everyone expects collections to fall from today. But still, the money brought in by the film on Days 1 and 2 will make things better for a lot of people.
This is nothing but pure box office stamina and charisma from Shankar. His past hits and an expectation from people that he will show something unique in the film are big plus points for him.

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## ikka

> 2nd all time biggest 2nd day share athum -ve/mixed wom aayittukoodi


*Already got a share of 12.27 Cr from AP/Nizam...Recovered 30% of cost in 2 days!!! Total cost for distributor is 39Cr!!!! Great going!!!!!
*

 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## SAM369

> *Already got a share of 12.27 Cr from AP/Nizam...Recovered 30% of cost in 2 days!!! Total cost for distributor is 39Cr!!!! Great going!!!!!
> *


Final runil 39 okke edukkuvanel oru sambavamakum ee wom vache,,Telugu big rels eni Feb 1st weeke ullu..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ente achanoke nannayi ishtapettu....pulli teaserum trailerum onnum kanditila....vikraminte ugly look polum kanditila....aake kandathu posterile aa beast look mathram...Padam kazhinjittu ennodu chodichu aa makeover vannathinu sesham ulla bodyum bodybuilding timile bodyum oke thammil nalla vyathyasam undallo....bodybuilder look oke computer graphics aanonnuNammal oke ee oro minute detailsum daily daily ingane arinjodirikuvalle....over excitement aanu ee prashnam...shankar ini engilum adutha padathinu releasinu munpu making video onnum purathirakaruth....


Adutha padathil trailer ozhichu vere onnum purathirakenda....shankar brand mathi marketinu....enthu pratheekshikanam ennellaavarkum ariyaam..!

----------


## san

http://www.ibtimes.co.in/box-office-...ngaluru-620453

Box Office Collection: Vikram's 'I' (Ai) Beats Aamir Khan's 'PK' on First Day in Bengaluru
By Prakash Upadhyaya January 15, 2015 12:19 IST

Vikram's "I" has gotten an amazing opening in Bengaluru and has beaten the first day records of Aamir Khan's Bollywood movie "PK" at Box Office in the Garden City.

On the opening day, Vikram's "I" has approximately grossed above ₹2 crores in Bengaluru, whereas Aamir's "PK" reportedly earned just above a crore.

While the Tamil movie had about 160 shows, Aamir movie had close to 300 shows. Yet "I" has managed to beat "PK" records at Bengaluru Box Office. The success of the Vikram's movie lies in the occupancy that the film got on the opening day.

Vikram's movie, which is distributed by Gokul Films in the Garden City, had 100% occupancy for 75% of the shows and the remaining 25% had above 80% occupancy. On the other hand, the occupancy had ranged from 40-80 % for the shows of "PK" in Bengaluru.

The success of "I" clearly states once again that Tamil movies have a better market than Bollywood in Bengaluru. However, the performance of "PK" gradually improved in the following days and remained stable due to good word-of-mouth.


We have to wait and see how the Chiyaan's film will perform, given the mixed reviews that the flick has gotten from the audience and critics. Nonetheless, this is the best performance of a Vikram movie in Bengaluru.

"Anniyan" and "Raavanan" are the two movies of Vikram that have done well in Bengaluru in the recent years. Many of his recent movies like "Rajapattai" and "David" had disappeared from theatres without any trace. 

Meanwhile, "I" has registered a fantastic opening worldwide. The early reports emerging from trade reveal that the film has done well in Tamil Nadu and a few foreign countries like the US and Malaysia.

----------


## Viru

> athe njan oru kaaryam chodichal sathyasandhamaayi marupadi parayanam.. *Shankarinu Suspense thrillers edukkan ulla kazhivundo ? ennelum angeru athu theliyichittundo*?  ARM GVM okke pole emotional aayi story parayan kazhinjittundo?? Mass ennathinappuram allengil vigilant ennathinappuram ??* Pinne SG ye kuttam parayunne enthina? Ini SG suspense polichille polum ethu potta kanaranumariyam SG aanu villain ennu.. Aake oru suspense element undengil athu SG annan aanu Amyde kalyaanan cherukkan ennathu maathramanu..*


suresh gopide 2 amathe 3 mathe scenil thane manasilakum ingera villian enne,njan cinema thudagunathine munpe engum kettila ingera villain enne

pine ethra viswasthan ayit ninnitum suresh gopide body languagilum expressionsilum oke ore kalatharam und 

ini shankaraine ore thriller edukan arinjudatha kondano atho suresh annane aa charater mariyathike cheyatha kandano entho nalla predictable ayipoyi

----------


## Jo Johnson

> shereyanu...bt ee transgender is loving him...mattoru female character vikramine love cheyannathum pinne avan avoid cheyunnathukondu avanodu deshyam varunnathum oru 2nd love track pole aayipokille...
> athukndavum avar ingane try cheythe...bt those scenes were too long...n irritating....


Sathyam parayaallo...enikangane onnum thonniyilla..!Kadha angane aanu....!

----------


## Viru

> transgender scenes were really verupikkals...only -ve  of the movie...


same opinio ivide kooval kittiya ake portion,kooval enne paranjal onne onnara kooval ayirunu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> shereyanu...bt ee transgender is loving him...mattoru female character vikramine love cheyannathum pinne avan avoid cheyunnathukondu avanodu deshyam varunnathum *oru 2nd love track pole aayipokille...*
> athukndavum avar ingane try cheythe...bt those scenes were too long...n irritating....


athinu vikram against aanallo..........athu kanikkunnathu vikram thante love towards amy sakthamanu ennu theliyakkan alle...........mathramalla e track kanumbol avalkku irittation undavunnu..........swabavikamayi oru trasgender aaythinaal..........vikram characteor  angine perumarumennu orikkalum viswasaneeyamalla...........athukandu nayika upset aavunnathum sariyayilla.  ennal ithu remya krishnan pole ulla arelum aayirunnel..........sarikkum genuine aayi thonniyene..........mathramalla   remyayude charactroinu aa oru vairagyam sarikkum villain aayi theeran ulla logic thannene........remya karanjaal prekshakar chilappo karnajene.............ennal ivide shemale karanjappol...........aalukal nalla kooval aayirunnu.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Athe....athanu sathyam....allathe ingane oru padam vannu ennu mathram arinju pokunnavarkum just trailer mathram kandu pokunnavarkum oke nannayittu ishtapedunnundu......ellayidathum show kazhiyumbo van claps aanennu mikkavarum parayunnundallo....


24 manikoorum onlineil  Ai Ai ennum paranju kuthi irunnu nokiyavarke padam expectation level meet cheyyaathe pokunnullu......Matullavark athukum mele aanu....!So online reviewsil valiya kaaryamilla...Normal massinu nannayi ishtapedunnund...! :Giveup:  Ithile song scenes maathram mathiyallo padam ishtapedaan....! :Ok: 

Pinne Transgender vendiyirunnilla ennoru abhiprayam kandu.....Athu matoru sthree aayirunnel oru triangular love story aayene....Pinne Shankar athinulla justification thedi pokendi vannene....Ithu ingane aayakond oru comedy sequence pole angu kazhinju pokolum....!

----------


## FK Raja

> same opinio ivide kooval kittiya ake portion,kooval enne paranjal onne onnara kooval ayirunu


Ivide pakshe ottum kooval illarunnu..! Maathramalla, kure per chirikkukayum cheythu.!  :Adhupinne:  ENte friends ellam maaraka chiri aarunnu... enthaanu kaaryam ennariyilla  :Sarcastic Hand:  Athu kandu verukkathavarum undennurappanu  :Njanaaramon:  

btw, Ivide ellavarkkum vann abhiprayam aanu padatheppatti..! Ente ella friendsinum ishttamaayi  :Vandivittu:

----------


## san

> Sathyam parayaallo...enikangane onnum thonniyilla..!Kadha angane aanu....!


jojo--kku amy-yekkaalum ishtamaayathu transgender-ne aanalle :Phhhh:

----------


## ACME

> Keralathil Thalayaatam onum Romathil thodila...


Nokkaam..thala ippo vannalle ullu Kerala marketil..n appozhekkum I 2 weeks odiyittundavum.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

adutha padam udane announce cheyyatte.. athum action padam aayirikkanam... 2-3 yrs athil jeevichu povaam  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ACME

> 


Do pling haaji..njan padam kandilla  :Ninte:  poyi..ellam poyi  :Hammer:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> jojo--kku amy-yekkaalum ishtamaayathu transgender-ne aanalle


Abhinayam mosham allaayirunnu.....!Avar Transgender aayi poyathu avarude kutam allallo......!Amyodulla ishtam athukum mele...! :Rolleyes:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> adutha padam udane announce cheyyatte.. athum action padam aayirikkanam... 2-3 yrs athil jeevichu povaam


Padam theere pidichilla alle.....Thonni...! :Laughing:

----------


## Naradhan

> suresh gopide 2 amathe 3 mathe scenil thane manasilakum ingera villian enne,njan cinema thudagunathine munpe engum kettila ingera villain enne
> 
> pine ethra viswasthan ayit ninnitum suresh gopide body languagilum expressionsilum oke ore kalatharam und 
> 
> ini shankaraine ore thriller edukan arinjudatha kondano atho suresh annane aa charater mariyathike cheyatha kandano entho nalla predictable ayipoyi


SGyude pc kandaal thanne arinjoode athu .. .?

----------


## Naradhan

> Padam theere pidichilla alle.....Thonni...!


iruttadi aanallo .. ? thaan valla mam/jayaram fanum aayirunel ippo tinju annan kalakka vellathil meen pidichene ...  :Giveup:

----------


## ACME

appo makeupwoman aaya trasngendernde sahayathode amyodu ishtamulla SG virus kuthi vechu vikraminu pani kodukunnu..vikram revenge edukunnu..ithaanallo alle..ini padam kaanaam  :Dash2:

----------


## ACME

> SGyude pc kandaal thanne arinjoode athu .. .?


padam kando?

----------


## ITV

> 


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> iruttadi aanallo .. ? thaan valla mam/jayaram fanum aayirunel ippo tinju annan kalakka vellathil meen pidichene ...


Tinju angane vallavareyum pazhi paranju rekshapedunna type alla chilare pole....! :Wink:

----------


## Naradhan

> padam kando?


Illa ............... But kadha valya gunam undennu thonniyilla ...

----------


## jeeva

> Tinju satisfied Alla ,gangster satisfied Alla , njan satisfied Alla ....Shankar annanum satisfied Alla


satisafaction kittiyille.....kastamayipoyallo... bakkiyullvar padam kanunnathu Ninghade satisfaction kananalla.. :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> appo makeupwoman aaya trasngendernde sahayathode amyodu ishtamulla SG virus kuthi vechu vikraminu pani kodukunnu..vikram revenge edukunnu..ithaanallo alle..ini padam kaanaam


Pinne Shankar padathil kadha kaanaan aanallo thaan pokunnath..... :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> Swanthamaayi ezhuthunna screenplay maathram cheyyunna aalkku angane oru film ithuvare cheyyan kazhiyathathu aarude kuzhappama?


Shankaril ninnu aalkaar expect cheyunnathu big budget heavy padangal aanu..ithu pulli tannae paranjittundu..

----------


## ACME

> Pinne Shankar padathil kadha kaanaan aanallo thaan pokunnath.....


ennalum padam kandu kondirikkumbo story guess cheyyunnathalle ithilum better  :Sad:

----------


## GangsteR

> Gangster inum ente same opinion aanallo


Mutton biriyani prateekshichu poya enikju kittiyathu sada choru matram aanu

----------


## GangsteR

> Tinju satisfied Alla ,gangster satisfied Alla , njan satisfied Alla ....Shankar annanum satisfied Alla


nammalae polae heavy expectation vechu kondu poya ellavarkum pani kitti

----------


## Nithz



----------


## ACME

> nammalae polae heavy expectation vechu kondu poya ellavarkum pani kitti


2 divasam kazhinju padam kaanaan poya thaan enthina heavy expectation veche  :Vedi:

----------


## GangsteR

> Gangster paranja points okke thanne ...but adyam njan athu paranjappol lavanmar enne mouli fan akki 
> 
> Shankar annan ottum thripthanalla


3 varsham kannil enna ozhichu kaattirunnu... ennittu  :Badpc:

----------


## kandahassan

> Mutton biriyani prateekshichu poya enikju kittiyathu sada choru matram aanu


Chicken dum biriyani pratheekshichu poya enikku kittiyathu chicken illatha dum biriyani  :Crying:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ennalum padam kandu kondirikkumbo story guess cheyyunnathalle ithilum better


Nammale pole online savvy freaksinu 1st day padam kandillenkil anganeyoru privilege kitilla.....! :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

> jaison ee point paranjirunnu............enikkum sathyathil angine thonni.........suresh annane nammal oru padu theeppori padangal kandathinaal koode aavaam.  pakshe after the twist....pulliye nammude garjikkunna simham aakkayirunnu.........enkil spaariyene.  athanu ente negativesil paranja main point.   lack of punch from villains.


yaa.. right last portiionil enkilum pullikku kurachu pottitterikan freedom kodukaarnu...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Chicken dum biriyani pratheekshichu poya enikku kittiyathu chicken illatha dum biriyani


Prawns Biriyani kitiyaal thaan kazhikille....? :Kettoda:

----------


## kandahassan

> nammalae polae heavy expectation vechu kondu poya ellavarkum pani kitti


Nammal heavy expectation vachathallo nammukku mel heavy expectation adichelpikkuka aayirunille ...Hollywood I'll ninnum Arnold schooser annan , veta makeup , kicka vfx , China release , 20000 theater  :Ho:

----------


## ACME

> Nammale pole *online savvy freaksinu* 1st day padam kandillenkil anganeyoru privilege kitilla.....!


ya Chunkzz..enthayalum padam mwonjan alle..naaLe polichadukkam browie  :Kiss:

----------


## GangsteR

> Angane parayaruth..!  Enthokke paranjaalum China locations were jst mindblowing  Pinne, aa tansgender comedies ozhichal baakki onnum veruppichathaayi thonniyilla.!


china scenes nalla lag undaarnu, athaanu avidatae pblm

----------


## GangsteR

> entha cheyya..ticket vare eduthittu povan pattiyilla


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ITV

> nammalae polae heavy expectation vechu kondu poya ellavarkum pani kitti


Ellavarkkum pani thanneyaanu
Oru usual Tamil movie kaanunna mindsetode aarum Shankar movieye so far sameepichittilla, especially Malayalees, athinte reason pulli initial movies vazhi set cheytha entertaining elementsnte presentation aanu. 
Same movie mattethu directorde peril vannaalum Keralathil ee opening varilla. Shankarnte Peru kandu thanneyaanu mixed opinion aayittum Kerala collection nilkunnathu. Ee padam cheyyaan 3 varshamo Shankaro Venda ennathaanu public talk though many have opinion otherwise like Shankar cheythathukondu ithrem enkilum aayi, Shankarnekkaal betteraayi script tight aayi cheyyaan industryil aalukalilla ennillallo, may be they would have come up with a better product too ithrem rich allenkil koodi

----------


## GangsteR

> adutha padam udane announce cheyyatte.. athum action padam aayirikkanam... 2-3 yrs athil jeevichu povaam


next oru Rajini Shankar padam mathi... Endiran 2 waiting

----------


## xeon

> Shankaril ninnu aalkaar expect cheyunnathu big budget heavy padangal aanu..ithu pulli tannae paranjittundu..


Appo pinne suspense edukkan pokallu.. inagne family aayi van relation ulla uncles villain aakune okke ethra vannirikkunnu..

----------


## jeeva

> Tinju angane vallavareyum pazhi paranju rekshapedunna type alla chilare pole....!


Ee tinju thannalle Githanjali super padam family ettedukkum padam BB akum ennu paraghu nadanna mahan.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## kandahassan

Shankar INI cheyyendathu oru 50 - 75 kodi muthalmudakkol nalla content Ulla oru thriller padam edukkanam..athinu shesham veendum angeeu big budget padam eduthotte  :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

> Appo pinne suspense edukkan pokallu.. inagne family aayi van relation ulla uncles villain aakune okke ethra vannirikkunnu..


Aa mandan suresh gopi 2 varsham munne oru magazinil pottichu angeranu villain ennu  :Laughing:

----------


## ITV

> next oru Rajini Shankar padam mathi... Endiran 2 waiting


Shankar udan cheyyendathu Mudhalvan or Indian poloru heavy subject aanu, and that too should be a quickie, veruthe 2-3 years kondu oru sadha product aanu appozhum enkil pokkaanu pinnangottullathokke

Endhiran 2 okke technically 4-5 years time eduthu cheythu varumbol Endhiran pole script paaliyaal cheethapperaavathe ulloo

----------


## Ferno

> next oru Rajini Shankar padam mathi... Endiran 2 waiting


raJni Shankar padam varanam  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> next oru Rajini Shankar padam mathi... Endiran 2 waiting


hrithik + kamal

story ente kayyil und..  :Yes3: 

ini multi lingual cheythal mathi hindi+south

----------


## xeon

> next oru Rajini Shankar padam mathi... Endiran 2 waiting


Next also Vikram shankar padam thanne mathi.. Nalla oru entertainer veratte.. oru kidu police story okke... technical koppu maathre undakku ennu entha ithra vaasi

----------


## GangsteR

> 2 divasam kazhinju padam kaanaan poya thaan enthina heavy expectation veche


Shankar tannae reason.. eniku ishtapedumennu vicharichu

----------


## xeon

> hrithik + kamal
> 
> story ente kayyil und.. 
> 
> ini multi lingual cheythal mathi hindi+south


 :Band:  aara villain?

----------


## GangsteR

> Chicken dum biriyani pratheekshichu poya enikku kittiyathu chicken illatha dum biriyani


 :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## ITV

> Shankar INI cheyyendathu oru 50 - 75 kodi muthalmudakkol nalla content Ulla oru thriller padam edukkanam..athinu shesham veendum angeeu big budget padam eduthotte


Kodikalde kanakkavide nilkatte, when all the actors, right from Rajni Kamal to innale Vanna stars will give him dates, so producers, fund ithonnum pullikku unavailable items alla, but his concern is getting limited to grand scenes alone rather than a good script on which funds can be invested to look rich. That's where S S Rajamouli, A R Murugadoss stands out. They always enhance the scene with richness on what script demands in my opinion

----------


## kandahassan

Annyan padathinte pathiratti varum ee padam ennu Shankar paranjirunnu ..I think anniyan is 10 times better than this ...anniyan okke ippolathe technological way I'll eduthal pk record okke eppol pottiyennu chodichal math I  :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

> aara villain?


Abhishek bachan mathi  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

> Appo pinne suspense edukkan pokallu.. inagne family aayi van relation ulla uncles villain aakune okke ethra vannirikkunnu..


shankar main aayittu focus cheytathu vikram character aanu.. so mattu character on develop cheyandanu vicharichu kanum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> aara villain?


3 main characters aanu... 1 villain..  ath venamenkil hrithik / kamal nu cheyyaam.. aa range aanu villain nu.. appo 2 nayakanmaarullath kondu vere aarenkilum varendi varum..   ( pinne double role sadhyatha und.. pakshe venda) 

paranja pole pani aayallo...
abhinayikkaan kelppulla charisma ulla ennaal athyavashyam cheruppam aavaanum kazhiyunna 1 aal thanne venam.

----------


## GangsteR

> Ee tinju thannalle Githanjali super padam family ettedukkum padam BB akum ennu paraghu nadanna mahan....


Rasatantram bigger than Rajamanikyam enna theorym undu

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> aara villain?


Prithwiraj

----------


## xeon

> shankar main aayittu focus cheytathu vikram character aanu.. so mattu character on develop cheyandanu vicharichu kanum


ithentha ekanga naadakamo?

----------


## xeon

> Abhishek bachan mathi


Asif ali aakunnatha nallathu.. Athaakumbo Prethyeka expressions verathondu villai aara naayakan aara oru pidiyum kittilla

----------


## xeon

> Prithwiraj


Asif ali aakunnatha nallathu.. Athaakumbo Prethyeka expressions verathondu villai aara naayakan aara oru pidiyum kittilla

----------


## GangsteR

> Shankar udan cheyyendathu Mudhalvan or Indian poloru heavy subject aanu, and that too should be a quickie, veruthe 2-3 years kondu oru sadha product aanu appozhum enkil pokkaanu pinnangottullathokke
> 
> Endhiran 2 okke technically 4-5 years time eduthu cheythu varumbol Endhiran pole script paaliyaal cheethapperaavathe ulloo


entayalum nalloru writerae adyam tappi edutittu mathi next film

----------


## xeon

> 3 main characters aanu... 1 villain..  ath venamenkil hrithik / kamal nu cheyyaam.. aa range aanu villain nu.. appo 2 nayakanmaarullath kondu vere aarenkilum varendi varum..   ( pinne double role sadhyatha und.. pakshe venda) 
> 
> paranja pole pani aayallo...
> abhinayikkaan kelppulla charisma ulla ennaal athyavashyam cheruppam aavaanum kazhiyunna 1 aal thanne venam.


Hollywoodil ninnu aarelem nokkikkode?? allengil Ranbeer or Ranveer ? athum allengil Sallu bhai ?  Amir khan aayal kalakkum.. pakshe pulli ini veruo?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Rasatantram bigger than Rajamanikyam enna theorym undu


nere opposite um theory undallo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## xeon

> entayalum nalloru writerae adyam tappi edutittu mathi next film


Athu Shankar onnum cheyyilla.. Swantham story develop cheyyan eluppama.. thonnum pole fashion cheyyam pakshe anya kadhakal nadakkilla.. avade aanu malayaalam directorsinte gunam manasilakunnathu

----------


## GangsteR

> hrithik + kamal
> 
> story ente kayyil und.. 
> 
> ini multi lingual cheythal mathi hindi+south


chemmenintae script develop cheytataano

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Prithwiraj


kamalinteyum hrithik nteyum athra importance varum... kamal okke sahikko ? pinne kurachoode age ulla aal aanu enik vendath.. flashback il kurachoode cheruppam.. pinne athyavashyam prayam venam .. pritviye vayasanaakkiyaal athrakkangu varilla..
pinne vikram nte star mannerisms enik ishtamanu.. actor mannerisms athra ishtamalla.. ath kondu pulliyum venda

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> chemmenintae script develop cheytataano


athukkum mele.. 
soap petti kadha  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> 3 main characters aanu... 1 villain..  ath venamenkil hrithik / kamal nu cheyyaam.. aa range aanu villain nu.. appo 2 nayakanmaarullath kondu vere aarenkilum varendi varum..   ( pinne double role sadhyatha und.. pakshe venda) 
> 
> paranja pole pani aayallo...
> abhinayikkaan kelppulla charisma ulla ennaal athyavashyam cheruppam aavaanum kazhiyunna 1 aal thanne venam.


Asif ali ???

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Hollywoodil ninnu aarelem nokkikkode?? allengil Ranbeer or Ranveer ? athum allengil Sallu bhai ?  Amir khan aayal kalakkum.. pakshe pulli ini veruo?


abhinayikkaan ariyavunna powerful aaya oraal.. 4 perum pattilla..

pinne hrithik+kamal .. pinne oru superstar aadambaram... ranveer ne okke kamal-hrithik range il ittaal  :Badpc:

----------


## GangsteR

> nere opposite um theory undallo


aa theory ningalku cherilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Asif ali ???


njan thanne cheytholaam.. 6 th std il padikkumbo mono act cheythittund  :Adhupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> Hollywoodil ninnu aarelem nokkikkode?? allengil Ranbeer or Ranveer ? athum allengil Sallu bhai ?  Amir khan aayal kalakkum.. pakshe pulli ini veruo?


shankarintae kayyil Complete aayittulla kurachu scripts undenu oru interviewil paranju..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> aa theory ningalku cherilla


ningal aa theory entho vallya aparadham pole aanu parayunnath.. ath ningalkku aa 2 padangale kurichu oru pidiyum illathath kondaanu.. ivide tharkkichaal ippo infra varum.. athu kond pinne.. time undallo

----------


## GangsteR

> athukkum mele.. 
> soap petti kadha


 :Giveup:   :Girl Sigh:

----------


## GangsteR

> njan thanne cheytholaam.. 6 th std il padikkumbo mono act cheythittund


monoact cheyta kadha kettittundu..  :Vandivittu:

----------


## xeon

> njan thanne cheytholaam.. 6 th std il padikkumbo mono act cheythittund


enthayirunnu theme ?

----------


## GangsteR

> ningal aa theory entho vallya aparadham pole aanu parayunnath.. ath ningalkku aa 2 padangale kurichu oru pidiyum illathath kondaanu.. ivide tharkkichaal ippo infra varum.. athu kond pinne.. time undallo


RM Sreekumar hit ennu nannaayi ariyaam

----------


## xeon

> abhinayikkaan ariyavunna powerful aaya oraal.. 4 perum pattilla..
> 
> pinne hrithik+kamal .. pinne oru superstar aadambaram... ranveer ne okke kamal-hrithik range il ittaal


Amir Khan Abhinayikkan ariyille?? namukku Govindaye vilichalo? pullikku o0ru break aakum

----------


## xeon

> monoact cheyta kadha kettittundu..


athenthua?

----------


## GangsteR

> 3 main characters aanu... 1 villain..  ath venamenkil hrithik / kamal nu cheyyaam.. aa range aanu villain nu.. appo 2 nayakanmaarullath kondu vere aarenkilum varendi varum..   ( pinne double role sadhyatha und.. pakshe venda) 
> 
> paranja pole pani aayallo...
> abhinayikkaan kelppulla charisma ulla ennaal athyavashyam cheruppam aavaanum kazhiyunna 1 aal thanne venam.


 @Shivettan shankar padathil oru role undu..nokkunno  :Yahoo:

----------


## Kashinathan

Xtra midnit show @ 11.30pm added at anchal-archana-moviemax
 @Madhavanunni

----------


## GangsteR

> athenthua?


monoact cheythu first vangiya kadhan kadha ee threadil tannae munpu paranjittundu

----------


## GangsteR

> Xtra midnit show @ 11.30pm added at anchal-archana-moviemax
>  @Madhavanunni


daily 5 shows aano

----------


## GangsteR

woodstimes.com @ woodstimes 
Shankar's #I AP/N 2nd Day Collections are Bigger
than even Highest 1st Day collections of any other
Dubbing film.

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson
@iamAmyJackson
Off we go again! See you soon Dubai 'I' Fans

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 
Watched #I again last night. Sold out show. Apart
from dragging first half, still enjoyed it. #Vikram ,
what a man! Mersalaayitten!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Amir Khan Abhinayikkan ariyille?? namukku Govindaye vilichalo? pullikku o0ru break aakum


pullikku abhinayikkaan ariyaam.. pakshe oru power illallo randum koode venam

----------


## Kashinathan

> daily 5 shows aano


frm today
archana-classic-I(4S)
Moviemax-aambala(4s) ,I(Special show @ 11.30)

----------


## xeon

> pullikku abhinayikkaan ariyaam.. pakshe oru power illallo randum koode venam


Power ennu udesikkumbo?? super man vendi veruo?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

maryadhakku eduthirunenkil onnonnara fantazy padam aayaanee.. gentleman nokke mukalil poyaane..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Power ennu udesikkumbo?? super man vendi veruo?


pulli undenkil worldwide nokkenda.. podi paarum

----------


## san

> maryadhakku eduthirunenkil onnonnara fantazy padam aayaanee.. gentleman nokke mukalil poyaane..


ningaloru sambhavam thanne.. padam irangunnavare chumma hype kootti kootti nadakkuka.. padam irangiya udane kaanan ulla hype onnum swanthamaayittu thonnaathirunnittum
ennittu kandu kazhinju deride cheyyuka........

----------


## GangsteR

> frm today
> archana-classic-I(4S)
> Moviemax-aambala(4s) ,I(Special show @ 11.30)


okie......

----------


## visakh r

> ningaloru sambhavam thanne.. padam irangunnavare chumma hype kootti kootti nadakkuka.. padam irangiya udane kaanan ulla hype onnum swanthamaayittu thonnaathirunnittumennittu kandu kazhinju deride cheyyuka........


aale sherikum manasilayila en thonunnu...aadhunika manashasthra thile randu prabandhangal iyaludeya

----------


## GangsteR

#I #Bollywood got a huge response & highest ever
for any dubbed version. Congrats

----------


## House MD

Buddies off topic anu sorry...but arkenkilum trivandrum thampanoor-nu aduthu ippol open ayittulla bars nte details tharan pattumo please. .

----------


## GangsteR

Studio Flicks @ StudioFlicks 13m
Transgender to protest against Shankar's #I for
portraying them in a bad light

haha..ithintae oru kuravu koodi undaarnu

----------


## GangsteR

> Buddies off topic anu sorry...but arkenkilum trivandrum thampanoor-nu aduthu ippol open ayittulla bars nte details tharan pattumo please. .


bar okke poottiyillae..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> kamalinteyum hrithik nteyum athra importance varum... kamal okke sahikko ? pinne kurachoode age ulla aal aanu enik vendath.. flashback il kurachoode cheruppam.. pinne athyavashyam prayam venam .. pritviye vayasanaakkiyaal athrakkangu varilla..
> pinne vikram nte star mannerisms enik ishtamanu.. actor mannerisms athra ishtamalla.. ath kondu pulliyum venda


enna pinne ithokke thikanja orale venamnkil ningalkku thanne cheyyavunnathe ullu............

----------


## xeon

> pulli undenkil worldwide nokkenda.. podi paarum


Ningal oru sambhavam thanne ? ningade sthlam evide?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> bar okke poottiyillae..


wine kudikkanaavum

----------


## House MD

> #I #Bollywood got a huge response & highest ever
> for any dubbed version. Congrats


off topic anu sorry...but arkenkilum trivandrum thampanoor-nu aduthu ippol open ayittulla bars nte details tharan pattumo please. .

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## House MD

> wine kudikkanaavum


Any idea??

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> aale sherikum manasilayila en thonunnu...aadhunika manashasthra thile randu prabandhangal iyaludeya


ethokke aanu athu...........Rasathanthavum.....Rajamanikyavum aano?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Any idea??



manoj bhaiyude no. pm idaam...........vilichu chodhikku

----------


## STRANGER

Will watch today 2nd show from Sarita...

----------


## GangsteR

> Any idea??


5 star aanenki Vazhutakkadu Taj undu...4 star aanel  Palayam South Park..

----------


## House MD

> 5 star aanenki Vazhutakkadu Taj undu...4 star aanel  Palayam South Park..


Thanks buddy

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#I 2 days gross in Kerala better than last year's
biggest Malayalam hit #BangaloreDays , opening 2
days gross! #IncredibleI

----------


## House MD

> manoj bhaiyude no. pm idaam...........vilichu chodhikku


No thanks buddy... manassil laddu pottiiii

----------


## GangsteR

> Thanks buddy


Pinnae next to Tampanoor bus stand KTDC dae hotel undu...Pinnae ullathu kovalam pokanam

----------


## GangsteR

> No thanks buddy... manassil laddu pottiiii


ipol evida TVM aano

----------


## jeeva

:Vandivittu: 


> off topic anu sorry...but arkenkilum trivandrum thampanoor-nu aduthu ippol open ayittulla bars nte details tharan pattumo please. .


nere kairali sree teater ull roditottu nadakuka avide oru star hotel undhu...kurachu nadakkanam...vazhi thetti

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> No thanks buddy... manassil laddu pottiiii


oho..........appo  bar inte  adyalam parnaju aaro varunnundalle?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
> #I 2 days gross in Kerala better than last year's
> biggest Malayalam hit #BangaloreDays , opening 2
> days gross! #IncredibleI


5 / 5.5 gross vannu kanum..........sure

----------


## House MD

> Pinnae next to Tampanoor bus stand KTDC dae hotel undu...Pinnae ullathu kovalam pokanam


 :Band:   :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

@House MD Hotel Lucia @ East fort hotel samrat

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 


ithrakku band adikkunna sthithikku.........nalla tank aanennu thonnunnu..

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> @House MD Hotel Lucia @ East fort


mathi, mathi..........ivideyokke keri pinne angerkku  thirichu povaan vazhi ariyathe aavum.

----------


## nmaks



----------


## singam

Sreedhar Pillai ‏@sri50 2m2 minutes ago
#I continues 2 hold strong in Kerala on Day 2 -Jan 15= Rs 2.52 Cr gross. Total gross in 2 days - Rs 5.57. Excellent

----------


## GangsteR

> mathi, mathi..........ivideyokke keri pinne angerkku  thirichu povaan vazhi ariyathe aavum.


 :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

1st day - 3.05 cr
3nd day - 2.52 cr

 :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
#I continues 2 hold strong in Kerala on
Day 2 -Jan 15= Rs 2.52 Cr gross. Total
gross in 2 days - Rs 5.57. Excellent

Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
#I 2 days gross in Kerala better than last
year's biggest Malayalam hit #
BangaloreDays , opening 2 days gross! #
IncredibleI

----------


## san

> manoj bhaiyude no. pm idaam...........vilichu chodhikku


athu kollaam.. manoj-nu I veendum kaanan ulla ticket cashum kittum..

manoj bar ethaanennu paranju kodukkunnu.. houseMD vellamadichu bike or caril thirichu varumpol pidikkunnu.. :Giveup:

----------


## san

> Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
> #I continues 2 hold strong in Kerala on
> Day 2 -Jan 15= Rs 2.52 Cr gross. Total
> gross in 2 days - Rs 5.57. Excellent
> 
> Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
> #I 2 days gross in Kerala better than last
> year's biggest Malayalam hit #
> BangaloreDays , opening 2 days gross! #
> IncredibleI


super thanne.. sunday kazhiyumpozhekkum 10 crore kadakkumallo!

----------


## ikka

> Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
> #I continues 2 hold strong in Kerala on
> Day 2 -Jan 15= Rs 2.52 Cr gross. Total
> gross in 2 days - Rs 5.57. Excellent
> 
> Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
> #I 2 days gross in Kerala better than last
> year's biggest Malayalam hit #
> BangaloreDays , opening 2 days gross! #
> IncredibleI


*Polichu!!!! All had very high expectations about 'I' collections..Ithu Athukku mele!!!!*

----------


## Dylan

> Buddies off topic anu sorry...but arkenkilum trivandrum thampanoor-nu aduthu ippol open ayittulla bars nte details tharan pattumo please. .


already chadangu thudangiyittillenkil...
Indrapuri, Bakery Junction.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Next also Vikram shankar padam thanne mathi.. Nalla oru entertainer veratte.. oru kidu police story okke... technical koppu maathre undakku ennu entha ithra vaasi


Police story ok cheyyan ivide vere aalukal und....athinu shankarinte aavashyamilla..!

----------


## MALABARI

For I at dubai galleria..
10 shows aanu ivide...
Massssssss

----------


## Ferno

> Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
> #I continues 2 hold strong in Kerala on
> Day 2 -Jan 15= Rs 2.52 Cr gross. Total
> gross in 2 days - Rs 5.57. Excellent
> 
> Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
> #I 2 days gross in Kerala better than last
> year's biggest Malayalam hit #
> BangaloreDays , opening 2 days gross! #
> IncredibleI


Kidu kidu...nxt 2 days ithre range kittum sure  :Band:  Iivdeyum 6mato ale eduthu..Thirichu kittumayirkm  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

Gopi annan pani kodutha chekkan

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ningaloru sambhavam thanne.. padam irangunnavare chumma hype kootti kootti nadakkuka.. padam irangiya udane kaanan ulla hype onnum swanthamaayittu thonnaathirunnittum
> ennittu kandu kazhinju deride cheyyuka........


1st day oru thendi pattichathaa.. ticket eduthu vekkaam ennu paranju.. pinne onnu free aayath innale night 9.45 aayappol aanu.. 12 manikkulla show kku front il seats available ulloo.. athu kond 12.30 kandu.. nivarthi undayirunenkil fdfs kandaane

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> Police story ok cheyyan ivide vere aalukal und....athinu shankarinte aavashyamilla..!


Athennthuva polce story cheyyan shankarinu kazhiyille? Atho athu chilarkku maathrame okkullo enno?

----------


## xeon

> Gopi annan pani kodutha chekkan


release punne oru article kandarunnu .. athu ivide evideyo undu?? ee payyan is romancing Amy in I ennokke paranju

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> super thanne.. sunday kazhiyumpozhekkum 10 crore kadakkumallo!


ithalle 3 years aayi numma paranjondirikkunnath.. pakshe real potential kananamenkil ineem 2-3 yrs kaathirikkendi varum  :Ahupinne:

----------


## xeon

> ithalle 3 years aayi numma paranjondirikkunnath.. pakshe real potential kananamenkil ineem 2-3 yrs kaathirikkendi varum


athentha after 2-3 years ???

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> athentha after 2-3 years ???


nummade hrithik-kamal-superman padam  :Giveup:

----------


## akshaycool

> Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
> #I continues 2 hold strong in Kerala on
> Day 2 -Jan 15= Rs 2.52 Cr gross. Total
> gross in 2 days - Rs 5.57. Excellent
> 
> Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
> #I 2 days gross in Kerala better than last
> year's biggest Malayalam hit #
> BangaloreDays , opening 2 days gross! #
> IncredibleI


 :Band:   :Band: 
Ethukkum mele intha I

----------


## xeon

> nummade hrithik-kamal-superman padam


athippo shankar aano direct cheyyunne? Music ARR aakum alle?  camera santhosh sivan cheyyatte..

----------


## josemon17

*Watched Frm Alhamra Cinemas Sharjah 1.45Am Show...Status was full..

An Average movie with Amazing perfo,, Vikram  

Excellent Picturisation.. Shankar  @veecee*

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 1st day - 3.05 cr
> 3nd day - 2.52 cr


2nd dayum polichadukkiyallo............

----------


## ikka

*Alone Has Poor Start At Multiplexes*

Alone opened to poor capacities at multiplexes of around 10% and has little chance at multiplexes and will be depending on business in single screens of mass circuits where the opening was better. the film has a good release at multiplexes with some plexes giving it two screens.

The other two Hindi releases Crazy Kukkad Family and Sharafat Gayi Tel Tene have no chance as the initials are too low and even if they were to pick up they will be hardly going anywhere.

*There was also the dubbed film I which will also find it hard to find an audience in Hindi though Mumbai circuit can do better. The film is a Tamil film released on Wednesday down South and set records in many stations of Kerala though in Tamil Nadu was well short of the initial business recorded by Rajnikant starrer Lingaa a few weeks back.*

http://www.boxofficeindia.com/Detail...s#.VLjt4D-ROIs

----------


## Rocking Nisu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeJ1-...ature=youtu.be

Vikram's I Movie Celebration From Dubai Golden Cinema

----------


## ikka

*Vikram’s ‘I’ : First Day Box Office Collections*

Shankar’s I starring Chiyaan Vikram and Amy Jackson in key roles was finally released. The film had a good opening day collection. *I collected 34 crores out of which it made 25 crores in India gross*. As expected the film has had a good start considering it had a lot of hype. The film has released in Tamil, Telugu and Hindi.

In the overseas market too, the film has grossed around 1.80 crores on its first day itself. The film is expected to make huge business considering it is a Shankar film and also since Vikram has a massive fan following.

http://www.koimoi.com/box-office/i-f...e-collections/

----------


## Rocking Nisu

Watched I From Golden Cinema Burdubai 1 Am Show ..
Mass House Full ...
Vikram polichadakki 
Not up to Shankar's Anyan Level ..but Its a wonderful love story ...
3.5/5

----------


## Rocking Nisu

Chiyan Vikram will be here in Dubai golden cinema today 9 pm ..
Dont miss this golden opportunity to meet the Miracle star smile emoticon

----------


## Ferno

http://www.lemonmoviemedia.com/vikra...rds-in-kerala/
Ever since the movie Ai was announced, the verdict was almost predictable. But the collections are over and above the expectations in Kerala. It has broken the first day collection record of all the previous films in Kerala. The trend continued to the second day as well.

As per our sources Ai has collected a whopping 3.19 crores gross from Kerala on day 1, which comes to a distributor share of 1.30 crores. This is a new records in Kerala. The previous first day record in Kerala was of Jilla, 2.63 crores. But the collections dropped on second day, as it was a working day, and could collect 2.63 crores gross. The distributor share from day 2 is around 1.05 crores which makes it to a total of 5.82 crores gross and 2.35 crores share. It is expected to cross 10 crores mark by the end of this week and 15 crores mark after completing 12 days run which include 2 weekends. The Kerala region rights were sold for a whopping 6.75 crores.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> http://www.lemonmoviemedia.com/vikra...rds-in-kerala/
> Ever since the movie Ai was announced, the verdict was almost predictable. *But the collections are over and above the expectations in Kerala*. It has broken the first day collection record of all the previous films in Kerala. The trend continued to the second day as well.
> 
> As per our sources Ai has collected a whopping 3.19 crores gross from Kerala on day 1, which comes to a distributor share of 1.30 crores. This is a new records in Kerala. The previous first day record in Kerala was of Jilla, 2.63 crores. But the collections dropped on second day, as it was a working day, and could collect 2.63 crores gross. The distributor share from day 2 is around 1.05 crores which makes it to a total of 5.82 crores gross and 2.35 crores share. It is expected to cross 10 crores mark by the end of this week and 15 crores mark after completing 12 days run which include 2 weekends. The Kerala region rights were sold for a whopping 6.75 crores.


 :Badpc: 

wom kidu aayirunenkil ithinokke appuram aayirunnane

----------


## jeeva

> wom kidu aayirunenkil ithinokke appuram aayirunnane


Ethilappuram wom onnum oru sada romantic storyku eni kittilla ....athum kidu wom..

----------


## pnikhil007

Watched I yesterday..Sahara center 8.30 PM show...Housefull..

Average movie...2.75/5

3 songs are good, camera & action scenes polichu..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ethilappuram wom onnum oru sada romantic storyku eni kittilla ....athum kidu wom..


ovva  :Badpc:

----------


## K K R

> ovva


Onnu irangi podey. Fk yde historyil immathiri oru oola member kaanathilla!

----------


## Nithz

Unknown fact about I...

World is mesmerized by the I wave and the rest of the population is finding it hard to get a ticket and manage to see the film in theatres. To the ones who have seen it, we have an interesting trivia to amaze you. 

Post the China trip, the couple Lee (Vikram) and Diya (Amy) decides to a have a beautiful house at a deserted place surrounded by flowers. The team I did actually rent a place at Kodaikanal, a famous tourist spot down South and started to plant saplings. 

The astounding fact is, there were people exclusively nurturing the flowers before the day came, where the particular sequence was shot. The scene where you see the lead pair holding hands and walking across the garden like landscape were particularly grown for months.   

If somebody could go to this extent to establish the authenticity, then it's one and only Shankar.

----------


## GangsteR

> release punne oru article kandarunnu .. athu ivide evideyo undu?? ee payyan is romancing Amy in I ennokke paranju


SG aayi fight undennum paranjirunnu

----------


## K K R

> Unknown fact about I...
> 
> World is mesmerized by the I wave and the rest of the population is finding it hard to get a ticket and manage to see the film in theatres. To the ones who have seen it, we have an interesting trivia to amaze you. 
> 
> Post the China trip, the couple Lee (Vikram) and Diya (Amy) decides to a have a beautiful house at a deserted place surrounded by flowers. The team I did actually rent a place at Kodaikanal, a famous tourist spot down South and started to plant saplings. 
> 
> The astounding fact is, there were people exclusively nurturing the flowers before the day came, where the particular sequence was shot. The scene where you see the lead pair holding hands and walking across the garden like landscape were particularly grown for months.   
> 
> If somebody could go to this extent to establish the authenticity, then it's one and only Shankar.


Padam kandu kazhinjittu ivide vannu chodikkenam enn vicharichatha ithu..Ee item sherikkum undakkiyath thanne aano enn

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Onnu irangi podey. Fk yde historyil immathiri oru oola member kaanathilla!


ohh athrakku vinayam onnum venda  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

> nummade hrithik-kamal-superman padam


entonnnadey ithu?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Unknown fact about I...
> 
> World is mesmerized by the I wave and the rest of the population is finding it hard to get a ticket and manage to see the film in theatres. To the ones who have seen it, we have an interesting trivia to amaze you. 
> 
> Post the China trip, the couple Lee (Vikram) and Diya (Amy) decides to a have a beautiful house at a deserted place surrounded by flowers. The team I did actually rent a place at Kodaikanal, a famous tourist spot down South and started to plant saplings. 
> 
> The astounding fact is, there were people exclusively nurturing the flowers before the day came, where the particular sequence was shot. The scene where you see the lead pair holding hands and walking across the garden like landscape were particularly grown for months.   
> 
> If somebody could go to this extent to establish the authenticity, then it's one and only Shankar.


ath padam kandaal ariyamallo..
aadhyam chummaa kidakkunna sthalam alle kaanikkunnath..

ippo thanne ivide kurach per athine kurich samsarichu kazhinjulloo..

----------


## xeon

> Onnu irangi podey. Fk yde historyil immathiri oru oola member kaanathilla!


enthonnede? kurachu respect cheyy angeru oru member alle

----------


## xeon

> SG aayi fight undennum paranjirunnu


fight undayirunnallo?? SG annan avane eduthu chumbana samaram nadathunna kandille??? 

SG annane villain aakathe Vikrathinte suppoeting actor aakki kidu naalu acion scenes okke kodutharunne padam minniyene..

----------


## GangsteR

> enthonnede? kurachu respect cheyy angeru oru member alle


aaru enthu prakoppichalim Tinju choodakunnathu kandittilla..Mr cool

----------


## GangsteR

> fight undayirunnallo?? SG annan avane eduthu chumbana samaram nadathunna kandille??? 
> 
> SG annane villain aakathe Vikrathinte suppoeting actor aakki kidu naalu acion scenes okke kodutharunne padam minniyene..


ulla role angeru kuzhapamillate cheytittundu... still better aakamarnu

----------


## Saathan

> Ath kanilla....Hindikark ariyamo powerstarine





> Hindi Versionum Same Duartion Aanallo Appo Kaanumallo





> Powerstarinu pakaram KRK vallom kanumo hindiyil


same duration anu...  power star anekil bore akum...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## jeeva

> ovva


Tinju bhai nammal parayunu ethayirikkum keralathile highest grosser tamil movie. :Giveup: ..allell kandho...with out getting tinjus like a filim is going to breake alla records in kerala :Band:

----------


## xeon

> ulla role angeru kuzhapamillate cheytittundu... still better aakamarnu


pakshe ithra vinayam elima onnum SG annau pattilla.. angeru aa pazhaya angry man thanne aanu kidu

----------


## xeon

> aaru enthu prakoppichalim Tinju choodakunnathu kandittilla..Mr cool


vaasthavam allengil angeru Ban aakunnapole ivide palarum infra ban okke kitti chirichu chirichu chathene

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## xeon

> 


paavam amyude ellam iyaal pocketil ittu nadakkuvano

----------


## xeon

*BB of the year .. New collection record okke ittu thakarkkan oru padam verunnundu...
Budjet and collection wise athu van history aakum...

Malayalikalude abhimaanamakum..

"Paapanasam"*   :Band:

----------


## Dylan

http://www.mumbaimirror.com/entertai...w/45904711.cms

"However, he first creates a world that enables everything from the ridiculous to the sublime, a universe where logic and subtlety proudly takes a backseat. You must not question the flimsiness of this make-believe world, just as you do not question Superman's underwear fetish."

----------


## GangsteR

> pakshe ithra vinayam elima onnum SG annau pattilla.. angeru aa pazhaya angry man thanne aanu kidu


shankarintae padatil oru main role tannae kittiyillae..athu tannae bhagyam

----------


## xeon

> shankarintae padatil oru main role tannae kittiyillae..athu tannae bhagyam


ella padathilum oru malayaliye shankarinu veruthe venam

----------


## GangsteR

> paavam amyude ellam iyaal pocketil ittu nadakkuvano


satyatil amyudae item tanneyano pocketil

----------


## GangsteR

> *BB of the year .. New collection record okke ittu thakarkkan oru padam verunnundu...
> Budjet and collection wise athu van history aakum...
> 
> Malayalikalude abhimaanamakum..
> 
> "Paapanasam"*


yaa.... TNil engane accept cheyumonu ariyilla

----------


## GangsteR

> ella padathilum oru malayaliye shankarinu veruthe venam


ithil kaaryamaya role tannae koduttallo  :Clapping:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Saathan

> Padam kandu kazhinjittu ivide vannu chodikkenam enn vicharichatha ithu..Ee item sherikkum undakkiyath thanne aano enn


last kanikkunnathu original flowers thanne anu...  pakshe athinu munpu kanikkunnathu plastic ayitta thonniye...

----------


## xeon

> satyatil amyudae item tanneyano pocketil


aarikkum .. appo Amy ippolum ?? Without ??

----------


## xeon

> yaa.... TNil engane accept cheyumonu ariyilla


Avide nalla stories kaanan aalundu .. Allengil pinne paruthi veeran, subramaniyapuram , Goli soda, sasikumar movies okke engine odana??

Drishyam kidilan oru thriller alle? odathe irikkan entha..

----------


## GangsteR

[IMG]https://m.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-a.ak/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-0/10801647_742523989150791_4997262681297856963_n.jpg  ?efg=eyJpIjoiYiJ9&oh=45a325d08281b4ed91df666016636  594&oe=5569D47C&__gda__=1429736522_a0b51418288d50b  c106091fe102adfa5[/ IMG]

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Tinju bhai nammal parayunu ethayirikkum keralathile highest grosser tamil movie...allell kandho...with out getting tinjus like a filim is going to breake alla records in kerala


anniyan okke 99% viewers um outstanding ennu paranja padam aanu.. athaanu shankar padathinu nammal pothuve pratheekshikkunna wom. 
pinne repeat viewers um kure undavum. 

athonnumillenkil athintethaya kuravu kaanum...  :Adhupinne: 
chummaa records idum ennallallo pratheekshichirunnath.. records okke valichu keerenda padamayirunu

athu pole amy skin show.. pinne kure brutal scenes.. families um kurayum

----------


## GangsteR

> aarikkum .. appo Amy ippolum ?? Without ??


allelum aval ithonnum idaarilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Avide nalla stories kaanan aalundu .. Allengil pinne paruthi veeran, subramaniyapuram , Goli soda, sasikumar movies okke engine odana??
> 
> Drishyam kidilan oru thriller alle? odathe irikkan entha..


Drishyam kandu suspence oke pandikalku ariyaamayirikum

----------


## GangsteR

1700 Pages  :Band: 

Most Numbet of Post for an Other language movie

----------


## xeon

> Drishyam kandu suspence oke pandikalku ariyaamayirikum


Suspense allallo main.. Athinte frames, screen play pinne emotions.. Kamal kood eaakumbol orkkan koode veyya ... Minnum

----------


## kandahassan

> Drishyam kandu suspence oke pandikalku ariyaamayirikum


drishyam avde nalla run kittiyitund....chennaile 80 % tamil youths drishyam kanditund ....also Coimbatore , hossur , tirunelveli , tenkasi ,eerod
Madurai tudangiya sthalanagalile theatersil ellam drishyam odi  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Suspense allallo main.. Athinte frames, screen play pinne emotions.. Kamal kood eaakumbol orkkan koode veyya ... Minnum


Eniku ento valiya prateeksha illa

----------


## GangsteR

> drishyam avde nalla run kittiyitund....chennaile 80 % tamil youths drishyam kanditund ....also Coimbatore , hossur , tirunelveli , tenkasi ,eerod
> Madurai tudangiya sthalanagalile theatersil ellam drishyam odi


yaa avidae kidilam run aarnu

----------


## GangsteR

9,996,498+ Views for #I teaser ... Marching Towards
ALL TIME RECORD 10 M+ Views

----------


## GangsteR

#I - steady collections every where, records will be
broken without a doubt. Will share numbers when i
get it.

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson thanks media, fans

Amy Jackson, who has delivered a terrific performance in
Shankar’s magnum-opus I, has thanked the media and fans
for their support right from her debut Madarasapattinam. “I’d
like to take this opportunity to say a huge thank you for your
constant support and encouragement throughout my career.
From the very beginning in Madrasapattinam, through Ekk
Deewana Tha, Thaandavam, Yevadu and now ‘I’. I’m
looking forward to many more meetings with you over the
coming years. Have a very Happy Pongal! I wish you lots of
love, luck and happiness for 2015,” says Amy.
Amy Jackson’s upcoming projects include films with
Dhanush and Udhayanidhi Stalin, to be directed by Velraj
and Thiru Kumaran respectively. 2015 looks indeed
promising for the glamourous diva.

----------


## xeon

> drishyam avde nalla run kittiyitund....chennaile 80 % tamil youths drishyam kanditund ....also Coimbatore , hossur , tirunelveli , tenkasi ,eerod
> Madurai tudangiya sthalanagalile theatersil ellam drishyam odi





> Eniku ento valiya prateeksha illa


pakshe padam athu pole oru photo copy aakanam ennillallo?? Jeethu aalu oru budhi jeevi aanu.. pulli enthayalum scriptil chila maattangal veruthum.. Koodathenu Kamalum

----------


## jeeva

> anniyan okke 99% viewers um outstanding ennu paranja padam aanu.. athaanu shankar padathinu nammal pothuve pratheekshikkunna wom. 
> pinne repeat viewers um kure undavum. 
> 
> athonnumillenkil athintethaya kuravu kaanum... 
> chummaa records idum ennallallo pratheekshichirunnath.. records okke valichu keerenda padamayirunu
> 
> athu pole amy skin show.. pinne kure brutal scenes.. families um kurayum


Athonnum ini arkum sopnam kanan polum pattatha pole karyamalle.....ones in a blue moon pole varum ......pinne families onnum ippol aghne tamil padam kanarillallo youths thanne main viewers pinne middlege aged people avar keriyale long run kittu...

----------


## Brother

> pakshe padam athu pole oru photo copy aakanam ennillallo?? Jeethu aalu oru budhi jeevi aanu.. pulli enthayalum scriptil chila maattangal veruthum.. Koodathenu Kamalum


scriptil karyamaya mattam illa.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Athonnum ini arkum sopnam kanan polum pattatha pole karyamalle.....ones in a blue moon pole varum ......pinne families onnum ippol aghne tamil padam kanarillallo youths thanne main viewers pinne middlege aged people avar keriyale long run kittu...


sadharana gathiyil shanker padangalkku families nannaayittu varum. oru tamil padam enna reethiyil alla oru malayalam BB aayittu karuthiyaal mathi.. aa range acceptance aanu gentleman muthal kittunnath.

entertainment factors mattulla shanker padangalekkaal oru paad kuravaanu IMO.. shocking and unexpected . ith once in a bluemoon il sambavikkunna mistake aayittaanu enik thonnunath.. nere thirichalla..  mikkavarum kurach days il kathrika veezhum kure scenes ozhivaakkum

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Unknown fact about I...
> 
> World is mesmerized by the I wave and the rest of the population is finding it hard to get a ticket and manage to see the film in theatres. To the ones who have seen it, we have an interesting trivia to amaze you. 
> 
> Post the China trip, the couple Lee (Vikram) and Diya (Amy) decides to a have a beautiful house at a deserted place surrounded by flowers. The team I did actually rent a place at Kodaikanal, a famous tourist spot down South and started to plant saplings. 
> 
> The astounding fact is, there were people exclusively nurturing the flowers before the day came, where the particular sequence was shot. The scene where you see the lead pair holding hands and walking across the garden like landscape were particularly grown for months.   
> 
> If somebody could go to this extent to establish the authenticity, then it's one and only Shankar.



*Christopher Nolan planted a 500-acre cornfield for 'Interstellar'*

Nolan decided against computer graphics to generate a 500-acre cornfield outside of Calgary. (Photo: "Interstellar"/Paramount Pictures)
While Christopher Nolan had to rely upon CGI for "Interstellar"'s space scenes, the 44-year-old was adamant not to do the same here on earth.  

In order to realistically portray the farm featured in the film, Nolan had production designer Nathan Crowley plant 500-acres of corn, drawing inspiration from another director's recent success with the crop. 

"Luckily, [director] Zack [Snyder] had grown a bunch of corn, so I said, 'How much can you really grow practically?'" he told The Hollywood Reporter. "And they had done a couple hundred acres [for "Man of Steel"], so we looked into it; we found that where we wanted to build our farmhouse really close to the mountains [outside] Calgary. In the end, we got a pretty good crop, and we actually made money on this."

shankar 2 acreil poo nattathokke news!!  :Ennekollu:

----------


## ParamasivaM

Endhiran record thakarkkumo ?
Kidu wom aanenkil thakarthene sure aanu.. 
5 years back ulla record ini tkt rate hike kond aduth ethiyale ullu....

----------


## Nithz



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


Ya....ithu njan orthu....shankar story adyam develop cheythappo hero face mathre ugly akunnathayittu uddesichullu ennu thonunnu.....baki oke pinne ayathavum

----------


## Nithz

> Ya....ithu njan orthu....shankar story adyam develop cheythappo hero face mathre ugly akunnathayittu uddesichullu ennu thonunnu.....baki oke pinne ayathavum



chilappo body disfigured aanu ennu first lookil kaanichal pinne annu muthale kadhakal or suspence illathakum ennu karuthikaanum

----------


## KRRISH2255

5.57Crore In 2 Days...  :cheers:  Jilla 3 Days Record Of 5.11Cr Broken In Just 2 Days...  :Ho:

----------


## KRRISH2255

12.27Cr In 2 Days From AP...  :cheers:  2nd Day Gross May Be AP Record...  :Giveup:

----------


## SAM369

Prashanth ‏@itisprashanth  1h1 hour ago
#I will release in china as well , atleast in 1000 screens, as 25% of the movie was shot there. added revenue for the movie, master stroke.

----------


## SAM369

Prashanth ‏@itisprashanth 
#I second day tamilnadu collection : 10.5 crores, same as first day. Same will continue until sunday say ppl who know the business.

----------


## SAM369

> 12.27Cr In 2 Days From AP...  2nd Day Gross May Be AP Record...


2nd Best..AD 5.46cr

----------


## SAM369

100cr 4 Daysinullil Cross cheyyumayirikkum....

----------


## veecee

> Ya....ithu njan orthu....shankar story adyam develop cheythappo hero face mathre ugly akunnathayittu uddesichullu ennu thonunnu.....baki oke pinne ayathavum


weight kurakkunna karyam vikram anu paranjahtu ennu shankar paranjallo

----------


## MALABARI

Just watched I.Less expectation keep cheythathu kondu enjoyed the movie very well.second half kurachoode shradhichu.kurachu cuting okke nadathiyirunnenkil ellathukkum mele akumayirunnu..
I liked I.
Amy uffffff  onnum parayunnilla.kambified..

Sg.done it nicely..
Vikru.hatsoff to this man..great..
As everybody said there is missing the woww factor of shankar eventhough the splendid visuals gives us an eye friezing watch without any boring..
3-5/5
Full claps after the movie...
Dont miss the end credit...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Just watched I.Less expectation keep cheythathu kondu enjoyed the movie very well.second half kurachoode shradhichu.kurachu cuting okke nadathiyirunnenkil ellathukkum mele akumayirunnu..
> I liked I.
> *Amy uffffff  onnum parayunnilla.kambified..*
> 
> Sg.done it nicely..
> Vikru.hatsoff to this man..great..
> As everybody said there is missing the woww factor of shankar eventhough the splendid visuals gives us an eye friezing watch without any boring..
> 3-5/5
> Full claps after the movie...
> Dont miss the end credit...


neraaa.........thirumeni........malabari is  an outspoken

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 100cr 4 Daysinullil Cross cheyyumayirikkum....


vegam venam...........monday vezhanullathaa..........

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> 5.57Crore In 2 Days...  Jilla 3 Days Record Of 5.11Cr Broken In Just 2 Days...


so innathode jilla comparison ethandu kazhinju.............

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Just watched I.Less expectation keep cheythathu kondu enjoyed the movie very well.second half kurachoode shradhichu.kurachu cuting okke nadathiyirunnenkil ellathukkum mele akumayirunnu..
> I liked I.
> Amy uffffff  onnum parayunnilla.kambified..
> 
> Sg.done it nicely..
> Vikru.hatsoff to this man..great..
> As everybody said there is missing the woww factor of shankar eventhough the splendid visuals gives us an eye friezing watch without any boring..
> 3-5/5
> Full claps after the movie...
> Dont miss the end credit...


Amyude intro song, mr Tamil Nadu competion fight, Vikram-transgender bed room scene, Amy bikini scene okke kuwaitil cut cheythu!! Avide kaanicho?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> so innathode jilla comparison ethandu kazhinju.............


Ini First Week Banglore Days Record 8.45Cr Aanu Lakshyam... 
Ee Pokkanel Athum 4 Days Kondu I Polichadukki Kayyil Tharum...  :Ho: 
BDyude EKM,CLT Fastest 1Crore Ok Theerumanathil Aaya Mattanu...

----------


## GangsteR

*#I Teaser Crosses 10 Million Views. Terrific
Achievement. Benchmark For Tamil Films.*

----------


## MALABARI

> Amyude intro song, mr Tamil Nadu competion fight, Vikram-transgender bed room scene, Amy bikini scene okke kuwaitil cut cheythu!! Avide kaanicho?


No cut here..ithokke super response kittiya scens aanu..

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

> Ini First Week Banglore Days Record 8.45Cr Aanu Lakshyam... 
> Ee Pokkanel Athum 4 Days Kondu I Polichadukki Kayyil Tharum... 
> BDyude EKM,CLT Fastest 1Crore Ok Theerumanathil Aaya Mattanu...


Sunday 10cr cover cheyyumallo..Naleyum mattannalum kidu collection aakum

----------


## GangsteR

Prashanth @ itisprashanth 2h
#I will release in china as well , atleast in 1000
screens, as 25% of the movie was shot there. added
revenue for the movie, master stroke.
View details ·
Prashanth @ itisprashanth 2h
#I second day tamilnadu collection : 10.5 crores,
same as first day. Same will continue until sunday
say ppl who know the business.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KRRISH2255

> Sunday 10cr cover cheyyumallo..Naleyum mattannalum kidu collection aakum


Yes Naalem Mattannalum Kidu Aayrkkum... Sunday 10Cr Cover Cheythaal 10Cr In 5 Days...  :cheers:

----------


## KRRISH2255

TN Second Dayum 10.5Cr Gross Vannooo... Vannenkil Polichu... 2 Days TN Record Aayrkkum...  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ini First Week Banglore Days Record 8.45Cr Aanu Lakshyam... 
> Ee Pokkanel Athum 4 Days Kondu I Polichadukki Kayyil Tharum... 
> BDyude EKM,CLT Fastest 1Crore Ok Theerumanathil Aaya Mattanu...


nalate collection koodi aakumbol chilapol pottikkum

----------


## GangsteR

> Amyude intro song, mr Tamil Nadu competion fight, Vikram-transgender bed room scene, Amy bikini scene okke kuwaitil cut cheythu!! Avide kaanicho?


athokae cut cheytho  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

> Yes Naalem Mattannalum Kidu Aayrkkum... Sunday 10Cr Cover Cheythaal 10Cr In 5 Days...


Tinju  :cheers:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Ini First Week Banglore Days Record 8.45Cr Aanu Lakshyam... 
> Ee Pokkanel Athum 4 Days Kondu I Polichadukki Kayyil Tharum... 
> BDyude EKM,CLT Fastest 1Crore Ok Theerumanathil Aaya Mattanu...


BD first week kazhinjaal..........athukkum mele 2nd week ethanu?  ini athu pidikkam.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## josemon17

> Amyude intro song, mr Tamil Nadu competion fight, Vikram-transgender bed room scene, Amy bikini scene okke kuwaitil cut cheythu!! Avide kaanicho?


*UAE aanu..no cutting and shaving*

----------


## wayanadan

*5.57 crrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr* :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ACHOOTTY

> TN Second Dayum 10.5Cr Gross Vannooo... Vannenkil Polichu... 2 Days TN Record Aayrkkum...


2nd day aayirunnu avide sarikkum holiday  ennu thonnunu.........ivide onam thalennu alpam collection kurayunna pole  aayathinaal aavum.......release day 10.5  collect cheythathu............enthayalum 2 day kondu padam trackil ethi..........

----------


## ACHOOTTY

vikram aa lunki okke uduthu ulla pattu.........superb ayittundu...........athinte video vanno?  nice songs & making.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> weight kurakkunna karyam vikram anu paranjahtu ennu shankar paranjallo


yes.....also first pic il 'koonu' um illa.....athum pineed discussions nu sesham vanna thought aarikum.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Just watched I.Less expectation keep cheythathu kondu enjoyed the movie very well.second half kurachoode shradhichu.kurachu cuting okke nadathiyirunnenkil ellathukkum mele akumayirunnu..
> I liked I.
> Amy uffffff  onnum parayunnilla.kambified..
> 
> Sg.done it nicely..
> Vikru.hatsoff to this man..great..
> As everybody said there is missing the woww factor of shankar eventhough the splendid visuals gives us an eye friezing watch without any boring..
> 3-5/5
> Full claps after the movie...
> Dont miss the end credit...


 :Hoennekollu:          .

----------


## GangsteR

> vikram aa lunki okke uduthu ulla pattu.........superb ayittundu...........athinte video vanno?  nice songs & making.


Mersalaayitten allae

----------


## GangsteR

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wH5D_ZynNos

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 1h
#I : Despite mixed reviews, the film is garnering
phenomenal collections at the box-office with AP/
Nizam area being the highest worldwide.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Anganae SG yum 100 cr clubil kayarum allae...

----------


## GangsteR

#Mumbai 's #Midday gives 3.5/5 Stars to #Imovie
(Hindi).. #I is certainly a big screen experience
Watch it for #Vikram

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.mid-day.com/articles/i---...eview/15920156

----------


## PunchHaaji

> No cut here..ithokke super response kittiya scens aanu..





> *UAE aanu..no cutting and shaving*





> athokae cut cheytho


yes.. almost 20 minutes cut cheythu. SG annan jetty adichu mattuna scene vare cut cheythu..  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   systathil kandappola manasilayathu!!  :Badpc:   :Badpc:   :Badpc:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> yes.. almost 20 minutes cut cheythu. SG annan jetty adichu mattuna scene vare cut cheythu..     systathil kandappola manasilayathu!!


aa jetty scene enkilum kanikkarnu  :Sad:

----------


## veecee

> yes.....also first pic il 'koonu' um illa.....athum pineed discussions nu sesham vanna thought aarikum.


2 kollam ayittu avale eduthonduaa nilppu alle, aarkayalum koonu vannu pokum  :Laugh:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> 2 kollam ayittu avale eduthonduaa nilppu alle, aarkayalum koonu vannu pokum


 :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

Ellayidattum I tannae samsara vishayam

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## K K R

LADIO song shoot cheythekunnathu  :Ho:   :salut:  ...Maarakam..english music videos okke pole thonni..Anyaayam

----------


## wayanadan

http://www.mangalam.com/cinema/movie-reviews/272644…

----------


## Kashinathan

> LADIO song shoot cheythekunnathu   ...Maarakam..english music videos okke pole thonni..Anyaayam


aa song kurache alle ullu filmil.kidu aayitte eduthittunde.

----------


## K K R

> aa song kurache alle ullu filmil.kidu aayitte eduthittunde.


Yep anyaayam ayi poyi  :salut:  ..and Aila Aila too..!!

----------


## KRRISH2255

Day 1 2.54Cr Net & 3.22Cr Gross Aanu...  :cheers:

----------


## jeeva

> 5.57Crore In 2 Days...  Jilla 3 Days Record Of 5.11Cr Broken In Just 2 Days...


Aghne aa nanakedil ninnozhivayi....oru 3am kida padam onnam sthanathu ninnozhivayallo... :Band:

----------


## jeeva

> Day 1 2.54Cr Net & 3.22Cr Gross Aanu...


kerala share 2.3cr anu 2 days....innu eghanavo..

----------


## THOMSON

Saturday & Sunday Sure Polikumallo....5 Days Gross Appo Etra Varum  :Ho:

----------


## nambiar

Watched the movie ....Really surprised to see the hype and hula in FK!!! Technical side it is above average (you can watch English movies for that reason), but story and presentation are just average.  Even my Tamil and Telugu friends didn't like the movie that much,  like the FK  Malayali friends. Anyway everyone has different taste and opinion. For me, it is no where close to Shankar's thrillers.  I got a lot more satisfaction watching ordinary movies with better presentation. Other than Vikram and some stunning visuals, it is a let down for me.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## kevin

padam innale kandayirunnu..veruthe ellardeyum theri kelkkanda ennu karuthi abhiprayam parayathatha, ippol onnu shantham aayathu kondu parayam..avishwasaneyamam vidham moshamanu padam..nananja padakkam, rasamulla oru rangam polumilla .. angane shankarnteyum kaalam kazhinju ennu thonnunu...oru nalla writer illel ethra valya technician aayalum onnum nadakkilla .. rating 1.5/5

vikrathinu thadi ithra kurakkenda karyam onnum illa ee rolenu , prosthetic ittu cheyyenda karyame ulloo .. moopar anganokke cheythathu kondanu pakshe ee appreciation, enthayalum pattini kidannu ee role cheythathinu kittiya result aanu ee boxoffice..athil kooduthal onumilla !!

----------


## Nithz



----------


## wayanadan



----------


## michael

> padam innale kandayirunnu..veruthe ellardeyum theri kelkkanda ennu karuthi abhiprayam parayathatha, ippol onnu shantham aayathu kondu parayam..avishwasaneyamam vidham moshamanu padam..nananja padakkam, rasamulla oru rangam polumilla .. angane shankarnteyum kaalam kazhinju ennu thonnunu...oru nalla writer illel ethra valya technician aayalum onnum nadakkilla .. rating 1.5/5
> 
> vikrathinu thadi ithra kurakkenda karyam onnum illa ee rolenu , prosthetic ittu cheyyenda karyame ulloo .. moopar anganokke cheythathu kondanu pakshe ee appreciation, enthayalum pattini kidannu ee role cheythathinu kittiya result aanu ee boxoffice..athil kooduthal onumilla !!


.HNY kandaayirunno.....

----------


## wayanadan

> padam innale kandayirunnu..veruthe ellardeyum theri kelkkanda ennu karuthi abhiprayam parayathatha, ippol onnu shantham aayathu kondu parayam..avishwasaneyamam vidham moshamanu padam..nananja padakkam, rasamulla oru rangam polumilla .. angane shankarnteyum kaalam kazhinju ennu thonnunu...oru nalla writer illel ethra valya technician aayalum onnum nadakkilla .. rating 1.5/5
> 
> vikrathinu thadi ithra kurakkenda karyam onnum illa ee rolenu , prosthetic ittu cheyyenda karyame ulloo .. moopar anganokke cheythathu kondanu pakshe ee appreciation, enthayalum pattini kidannu ee role cheythathinu kittiya result aanu ee boxoffice..athil kooduthal onumilla !!


*

randaamathe -ve review  digambaranum padam ishttappettilla*

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> padam innale kandayirunnu..veruthe ellardeyum theri kelkkanda ennu karuthi abhiprayam parayathatha, ippol onnu shantham aayathu kondu parayam..avishwasaneyamam vidham moshamanu padam..nananja padakkam, rasamulla oru rangam polumilla .. angane shankarnteyum kaalam kazhinju ennu thonnunu...oru nalla writer illel ethra valya technician aayalum onnum nadakkilla .. rating 1.5/5
> 
> vikrathinu thadi ithra kurakkenda karyam onnum illa ee rolenu , prosthetic ittu cheyyenda karyame ulloo .. moopar anganokke cheythathu kondanu pakshe ee appreciation, enthayalum pattini kidannu ee role cheythathinu kittiya result aanu ee boxoffice..athil kooduthal onumilla !!


Same opinion here...first day padam kandirunu...review itilla ratingum,ivide palarudeyum review kandapol sathyathil njeti,kurachu kalam kazhinjal ithu maty parayatirunal mathy...ormayil irikunna oru scenu polumilla padathil...songs and fight koora aayitanu thoniyathu,first halfil endanullathu padathil?china love track oke neeti valichu bore adipichu..aakeyullathu second halfile vikraminte perfomance matram...revenge ellam sharikum comedy aayitanu thoniyathu...ithinayiruno 3 varsham katirunathu?ithinano vikram itrayum kashtapetathu?itrayum hype ulla oru padathil nall oru role kity suresh ananu...athu bagyam,but nalla oru perfomancinulla vaka polumilla aa charecterinu...

----------


## rajaips

> .HNY kandaayirunno.....


Njanum chodikan poya chodyam aayirunnu......  :2nd:

----------


## KulFy

Ithu malayalathil eduthal cheuyan prithvi maathrame ullu...aa gym fight scenes....pinne aa koonan scenes to an extend
Vikram :salut:  ithrem perfectionode aa characters vere aarum cheyyilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 5.57Crore In 2 Days...  Jilla 3 Days Record Of 5.11Cr Broken In Just 2 Days...


athinju njettunnath enthinaa... onnara divasam kond pottendathaayirunu  :Kalikkuva:

----------


## KeralaVarma

kerala distribution rate ethraya ithinte

----------


## KRRISH2255

> kerala distribution rate ethraya ithinte


5.35Cr... 6Cr Aayi Almost Padam Irakkaarn... Athokke Thirichu Kittum...  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Kidu kidu...nxt 2 days ithre range kittum sure  Iivdeyum 6mato ale eduthu..Thirichu kittumayirkm


2nd day collection alpam thallundennu thonnunnu...

----------


## KeralaVarma

> 5.35Cr... 6Cr Aayi Almost Padam Irakkaarn... Athokke Thirichu Kittum...


keralathil ninnu nalloru share kittumayirikkum alle

----------


## sali

Watch "Koffee with DD Season 2 | Pongal Special" on YouTube
Koffee with DD Season 2 | Pongal Special

: http://youtu.be/KWEaB40_0A4

----------


## sha

chiyaan vikram fans in UAE with Vikram  watching I at Golden Cinemas.

----------


## Film Freak

*Anchal Archanayil (Movie Max) 11.30 pm inu Special Show undu (Ambala show kazhinju aanu time chilappo 12.am aakum )*

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Film Freak

*Anchal okke Prethikshichathinum mukalil collections undu...almost ellam housefull shows aanu...Naale morning showkku ippole almost 40 % booked aanu...naalathe mikka showkkum innu thanne decent booking aay kazhinju...*  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> LADIO song shoot cheythekunnathu   ...Maarakam..english music videos okke pole thonni..Anyaayam


Ladio starting thanne kidu aanu....aa beats n amy's steps  :Clap: .......first day olathil kandappo enna haram aarunnu......but aa song muzhuvan kanichila....

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> *Anchal okke Prethikshichathinum mukalil collections undu...almost ellam housefull shows aanu...Naale morning showkku ippole almost 40 % booked aanu...naalathe mikka showkkum innu thanne decent booking aay kazhinju...*


sunaday also nalla collection avum......

----------


## Perumthachan

> padam innale kandayirunnu..veruthe ellardeyum theri kelkkanda ennu karuthi abhiprayam parayathatha, ippol onnu shantham aayathu kondu parayam..avishwasaneyamam vidham moshamanu padam..nananja padakkam, rasamulla oru rangam polumilla .. angane shankarnteyum kaalam kazhinju ennu thonnunu...oru nalla writer illel ethra valya technician aayalum onnum nadakkilla .. rating 1.5/5
> 
> vikrathinu thadi ithra kurakkenda karyam onnum illa ee rolenu , prosthetic ittu cheyyenda karyame ulloo .. moopar anganokke cheythathu kondanu pakshe ee appreciation, enthayalum pattini kidannu ee role cheythathinu kittiya result aanu ee boxoffice..athil kooduthal onumilla !!


full padam kando? atho, as usual, interval aayapo irangiponno? 
just kidding.

----------


## Ferno

Calicut kairali...1stshow nd 2ndshow hf...10am aanu 2ndhshow...Njn 8.30 k kerinokiyapol...Already HF board thooki....ticket oke reservecheythu thane full adichu...!

----------


## Ferno

Nale 1stshow Onoode kerum...E thavana Calicut kairaliil Ninu kaananm  :Band:  Ticket kitumo entho  :Neutral:

----------


## Ferno

> 2nd day collection alpam thallundennu thonnunnu...


Aavila...Ela idathum Kidu rush thane aayiunalo..  :Confused:

----------


## kandahassan

> *Anchal okke Prethikshichathinum mukalil collections undu...almost ellam housefull shows aanu...Naale morning showkku ippole almost 40 % booked aanu...naalathe mikka showkkum innu thanne decent booking aay kazhinju...*


so archana is back with a bang  :Band:  :Band: 

re open cheythathinu shesham ippozhaanu aalum anakkavum ayathu so ini katta competition ayirikkum varshakku...
ivanmar ini katta films okke ingu pidikkum  :Band:

----------


## Ferno



----------


## Film Freak

> so archana is back with a bang 
> 
> re open cheythathinu shesham ippozhaanu aalum anakkavum ayathu so ini katta competition ayirikkum varshakku...
> ivanmar ini katta films okke ingu pidikkum


*
Ya archana thuranna shesham velya padam enna nilayil Linga pidichu but first day evening 6 pm showkku chennittu polum 60% maatram..ithu houseful poorama...naaleyum mattannalum vere kalakkum...then dont know... Next release " Fireman" aanu... Ajith padam Varshayilum*

----------


## Film Freak

> sunaday also nalla collection avum......


*
Online booking vanna shesham theater booking namukku nerittu ariyaam...Till sunday nalla super collection kittum*

----------


## National Star

> 2nd day aayirunnu avide sarikkum holiday  ennu thonnunu.........ivide onam thalennu alpam collection kurayunna pole  aayathinaal aavum.......release day 10.5  collect cheythathu............enthayalum 2 day kondu padam trackil ethi..........


Monday veezhaan pokunna padamale.. kidaan pokunna thee aaliyaalli kathum..  :Laughing:

----------


## Sal kk

> 


Calicut ano....rate 120 ayo :Doh:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> BD first week kazhinjaal..........athukkum mele 2nd week ethanu?  ini athu pidikkam.


BD Thanne Aanu 2 Weeks Record... 13.36Cr In 14 Days... Athum Povum Ennu Sure Aanu... 
Ini 21Days Drishyam 17.24Cr & BD 17.10Cr Nokkaam... Athum Povaaan Aanu Chance... Ah Nokkaam...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Aavila...Ela idathum Kidu rush thane aayiunalo..


Krrishum ingane aanu paranjath...hmm...aanenkil kidu....weekend collection 10cr kadakum ennurapaayi...! :Giveup:

----------


## jeeva

> Monday veezhaan pokunna padamale.. kidaan pokunna thee aaliyaalli kathum..


monday enthyalum nalla drop undhavum etra theteril release chyththalle mikkavarum idichu kayari kandhu kazhighu eni drop vannal athu sobavikam...eniyum drpe vannillell haters valla kadum kayyum cvhaythu kalayum ...pavam haters... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Saathan

> 5.57Crore In 2 Days...  Jilla 3 Days Record Of 5.11Cr Broken In Just 2 Days...





> 12.27Cr In 2 Days From AP...  2nd Day Gross May Be AP Record...


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Saathan

> Amyude intro song, mr Tamil Nadu competion fight, Vikram-transgender bed room scene, Amy bikini scene okke kuwaitil cut cheythu!! Avide kaanicho?


amy intro song nte ending alle... athu india ilum cut anu...

----------


## MHP369

enthayi veeno??? veenal mention cheyyane

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Calicut ano....rate 120 ayo


Last Month Kootiyathan

----------


## Jo Johnson

> BD Thanne Aanu 2 Weeks Record... 13.36Cr In 14 Days... Athum Povum Ennu Sure Aanu... 
> Ini 21Days Drishyam 17.24Cr & BD 17.10Cr Nokkaam... Athum Povaaan Aanu Chance... Ah Nokkaam...


Padam veezhaathidatholam kaalam ithellaam pot um 2 weeksinullil... ! :Giveup:

----------


## jeeva

> BD Thanne Aanu 2 Weeks Record... 13.36Cr In 14 Days... Athum Povum Ennu Sure Aanu... 
> Ini 21Days Drishyam 17.24Cr & BD 17.10Cr Nokkaam... Athum Povaaan Aanu Chance... Ah Nokkaam...


2 week records pokum 3 week pokilla..athod down akum .entil tamil cinimayil record idum...

----------


## Sal kk

> Last Month Kootiyathan


 :No: what about 1st class? And sree?......

----------


## National Star

> enthayi veeno??? veenal mention cheyyane


southern tamil naatilum northern tamil naatilum veenu.. central tnil veenukondeeyirikunnu...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> what about 1st class? And sree?......


FC & Sree 100 RS

----------


## jeeva

> FC & Sree 100 RS


kozhikodu mafia.... :Badpc:

----------


## Sal kk

> FC & Sree 100 RS


:hmm: ithu kollam

----------


## sha

Vikram in — watching I at Golden Cinemas Dubai..

----------


## jeeva

ennodu ni erunandal...beast song  ho ndoru feel ana pattu etra ayittum athipolum masill ninnu mayunnilla one of the best ever ... :Good:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> kozhikodu mafia....


CLT Mass  :Phhhh:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 2 week records pokum 3 week pokilla..athod down akum .entil tamil cinimayil record idum...


Enku Thonnunnillaaa Machaaa... 
I Weekdays Heavy Drop Vannillel First Week (9Days) Thanne BD 2 Weeks Record Break Cheyyan Chance Undu... 
Pinne Angottu 12 Days 3.25Cr Polum Vannillenkile Drishyam 3 Week Record Nilanilkku... Chance Kuravaa... 
Kaaranam Next 3 Days Veendum Weekend Aanu... Record Break Aavaan Thanne Aanu Chance...

----------


## akshaycool

> Vikram in — watching I at Golden Cinemas Dubai..



uff..Chiyaam  :Band:   :Band: 
van reception  :Yeye:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ennodu ni erunandal...beast song  ho ndoru feel ana pattu etra ayittum athipolum masill ninnu mayunnilla one of the best ever ...


Pinnalla......Ellaam kidu aanu...!  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ennodu ni erunandal...beast song  ho ndoru feel ana pattu etra ayittum athipolum masill ninnu mayunnilla one of the best ever ...


Pinnalla......Ellaam kidu aanu...!  :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Pinnalla......Ellaam kidu aanu...!





> Pinnalla......Ellaam kidu aanu...!


 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mayavi 369

Film City ~ 24 + 23 + 17  


3 Days - 64 Shws  :Band: 


Current 1st Week Record BD , 7 Days - 105 Shws

----------


## kandahassan

> *
> Ya archana thuranna shesham velya padam enna nilayil Linga pidichu but first day evening 6 pm showkku chennittu polum 60% maatram..ithu houseful poorama...naaleyum mattannalum vere kalakkum...then dont know... Next release " Fireman" aanu... Ajith padam Varshayilum*


Pande angane aanallo ikka padangal archanayilum annan padangal varshayilum  :Laughing:

----------


## jeeva

> Pinnalla......Ellaam kidu aanu...!





> 


Athukum mele.................. :Band:  :Band:

----------


## jeeva

adymayi ente votu pazhayi ennalum kuzhappmilla eniku padan nannyi istapettu.... :Giveup:

----------


## jeeva

> CLT Mass


Appol ini van collection figure avumalle kairali sreeyil varuka.....Ennittum trissur kairali sreeyilanallo I ku collection vannathu avideyum van rate ano... :On The Quiet2:

----------


## Viru

*Koffee with DD Season 2 | Pongal Special With Shankar*

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Appol ini van collection figure avumalle kairali sreeyil varuka.....Ennittum trissur kairali sreeyilanallo I ku collection vannathu avideyum van rate ano...


Athu First Day 2 Shows 200RS Bal & 150RS FC Aayrunnu... Fans Shows... 
Pinne Capacity Kooduthal TCR Aanu... But Rates 110,90... First Day 8 Shows...

----------


## melodyguy

Saw the movie from 360 Kuwait! In one word disappointed to the core. Expected a lot from Shankar but unfortunately he dint deliver. IMO the weakest Shankar movie till date. Locations were outstanding!!

----------


## jeeva

> Athu First Day 2 Shows 200RS Bal & 150RS FC Aayrunnu... Fans Shows... 
> Pinne Capacity Kooduthal TCR Aanu... But Rates 110,90... First Day 8 Shows...


trissur kairali renovate chaythalle ippol kidu ano....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Vikram in  watching I at Golden Cinemas Dubai..


amy allallo... vikram ne kaanaan vallya thalparyam illa  :Adhupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

http://www.boxofficeindia.com/Detail...s#.VLlwidKUfaY

hindi 2cr gross kaanum.. weekend 10cr ethumo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## john1234

above avg padam.. vikram annu e padathe athre enkilum rakshichathu..anyways vikramthinte dedication vechu e collection okke deserving annu..

----------


## Viru

> http://www.boxofficeindia.com/Detail...s#.VLlwidKUfaY
> 
> hindi 2cr gross kaanum.. weekend 10cr ethumo


2 cr undel highest ayirikum previous best viswaroopam anenn thonunu for dubbed movies

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 2 cr undel highest ayirikum previous best viswaroopam anenn thonunu for dubbed movies


endhiran ethra aayirunu ? ethand ithe range aayirunnille ?  :Adhupinne: 
amy kku pakaram valla deepika okke aayirunenkil thakarkkumaayirunu..

----------


## jeeva

ho hyderabadilokke maraka boking anu kukattupalliyile arjun teaterile shows ok reservationil thanne sold ayi athum high capacity 70 mm screen..cityil ella theaterilum i kalikubhol etryum reservation..ho...

----------


## Viru

> endhiran ethra aayirunu ? ethand ithe range aayirunnille ? 
> amy kku pakaram valla deepika okke aayirunenkil thakarkkumaayirunu..


#Robot (Hindi) Day 1 - 1.75 cr #Vishwaroopam (Hindi) Day 1 - 1.89 cr. Let's see if #I can touch/beat these figures or stays below it

Ith gross akan vazhil illa so viswaroopam thane ayirikum epozhum first

yes deepika ayirunel hindiyil kurache koodi nalla reach kittiyene

----------


## aqildiego

i kandu 
@srikaliswery kodungallur 

good entertainer ... hats ff VIKRAM

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> #Robot (Hindi) Day 1 - 1.75 cr #Vishwaroopam (Hindi) Day 1 - 1.89 cr. Let's see if #I can touch/beat these figures or stays below it
> 
> Ith gross akan vazhil illa so viswaroopam thane ayirikum epozhum first
> 
> yes deepika ayirunel hindiyil kurache koodi nalla reach kittiyene


ith 1.75 net aanu.. athaanu 2cr gross kaanum ennu paranjath.
appol endhiran range... pakshe annu padathinu life kooduthal aanu.. 1.75 opening eduthal 20cr ethikkaan annu pattumayirunu.. innu 1.75 opening aanenkil life time 15 polum ethilla ( same wom/trend aanenkil)
viswaroopam lifetime ethra und.? athenthayalum pottikum

----------


## Saathan

> yes.....also first pic il 'koonu' um illa.....*athum pineed discussions nu sesham vanna thought aarikum.*


orikkallum illa... angane ayirunnenkil ithu oru normal padam ayenne... 
aa first look nokkanda... athu angu 2012 il ayirunnille... 
oru mass look nu vendi akum athu cheythathu and its too early to show the koonan at that time... 
proper first-look poster vannathu last year septmber il anu...

----------


## Saathan

> LADIO song shoot cheythekunnathu   ...Maarakam..english music videos okke pole thonni..Anyaayam


pakshe athu full illallo  :Wallbash:

----------


## Saathan

> Ithu malayalathil eduthal cheuyan prithvi maathrame ullu...aa gym fight scenes....pinne aa koonan scenes to an extend
> Vikram ithrem perfectionode aa characters vere aarum cheyyilla


shankar direction anekil prithvi vikram polle weight okke kurakkum... aa pahayan enthum cheythu kalayum for cinema... 
Blessy de Aadujeevitham nadannal u will see...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> trissur kairali renovate chaythalle ippol kidu ano....


Yes... Adipoli Theatre 2K Screeen... Kidilan Push Back Seats...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ith 1.75 net aanu.. athaanu 2cr gross kaanum ennu paranjath.
> appol endhiran range... pakshe annu padathinu life kooduthal aanu.. 1.75 opening eduthal 20cr ethikkaan annu pattumayirunu.. innu 1.75 opening aanenkil life time 15 polum ethilla ( same wom/trend aanenkil)
> viswaroopam lifetime ethra und.? athenthayalum pottikum


Vishwaroopam Lifetime Around 13Cr Net Aanu... Endhiran Was 10Cr Share 21Cr Net & 29Cr Gross...

----------


## KulFy



----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> shankar direction anekil prithvi vikram polle weight okke kurakkum... aa pahayan enthum cheythu kalayum for cinema... Blessy de Aadujeevitham nadannal u will see...


yaar antha pahayan?? :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 8h
#I UK - Lots of shows completely sold out for
tonight. Weekend bookings also looking strong.
Today, Saturday and Sunday should be grand.

----------


## GangsteR

#Kerala #I Day 2 is the 3rd biggest for any day ....
Outstanding

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Enku Thonnunnillaaa Machaaa... 
> I Weekdays Heavy Drop Vannillel First Week (9Days) Thanne BD 2 Weeks Record Break Cheyyan Chance Undu... 
> Pinne Angottu 12 Days 3.25Cr Polum Vannillenkile Drishyam 3 Week Record Nilanilkku... Chance Kuravaa... 
> Kaaranam Next 3 Days Veendum Weekend Aanu... Record Break Aavaan Thanne Aanu Chance...


Drishyam 3 weeks record ok I 3 weeksinullil marikadakum...!

Most probably in 2 weeks(16 days)

----------


## chunkie

I - new to fk ....  :Wink2:  hello friends

----------


## Jo Johnson

> I - new to fk ....  hello friends


Puthiya freakan...!Hi browii....! :Hi:

----------


## longan

innale kandu from Anjali first show,watchable entertainer...If the movie got trimmed by atleast 20 minutes.response would have been far better.Main drawback is that movie have a normal revenge story which was told umpteen times in the past ,which doesnt offer anything new in theme and script ,considering the huge hype movie had to bear.Full credits for the making and the humongous efforts put on by Vikram.Visuals were stunning and technically movie was  top notch.3/5

----------


## Jo Johnson

Ithil power star portions maathrame trim cheyyendathullu....

----------


## KulFy

> I - new to fk ....  hello friends


Oduvil admin activate cheythu alle...welcome to FK

----------


## House MD

> Monday veezhaan pokunna padamale.. kidaan pokunna thee aaliyaalli kathum..


Aenthayalum picket 43 release-nu munne veezhillaa :Phhhh: ... next week akumpozhekkum youth rush kurayukayum family audience koodukayum cheyyum... shows nannayittu kurayum but padam udane onnum veezhillaa....

----------


## longan

> Ithil power star portions maathrame trim cheyyendathullu....


few romantic scenes at the end of first half...action sequences could have trimmed a bit..etc...

----------


## House MD

> innale kandu from Anjali first show,watchable entertainer...If the movie got trimmed by atleast 20 minutes.response would have been far better.Main drawback is that movie have a normal revenge story which was told umpteen times in the past ,which doesnt offer anything new in theme and script ,considering the huge hype movie had to bear.Full credits for the making and the humongous efforts put on by Vikram.Visuals were stunning and technically movie was  top notch.3/5


Athaaanuu.... arenkilum padam trim cheyyan shankar-nodu parayooo....

----------


## ABE

Nammade @ITV ye kandavarundo................avan ippzhum mobile towerinte mukalil irikkuvaano...........I thaazhe veenonnariyaan.. :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## Saathan

> Aenthayalum picket 43 release-nu munne veezhillaa... next week akumpozhekkum youth rush kurayukayum family audience koodukayum cheyyum... shows nannayittu kurayum but padam udane onnum veezhillaa....


Itv ne kaliyakkiyatha  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> LADIO song shoot cheythekunnathu   ...Maarakam..english music videos okke pole thonni..Anyaayam


Eniku ishtapettathu Mersalaayitten aanu...Shankarintae thinking apaaram

----------


## Jo Johnson

> few romantic scenes at the end of first half...action sequences could have trimmed a bit..etc...


Nthonnu....?angane trim cheyyaan aanenkil padam mothathil angu cheythekate.... :Laughing: 

Revenge scenes....2-3 songs....transgender scenes complete...fi8s...ellaam angu trim cheythekaam...entha...?Onnum aavashyamullathallallo... :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

> aa song kurache alle ullu filmil.kidu aayitte eduthittunde.


last shoot cheytathu ee song aanu....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Eniku ishtapettathu Mersalaayitten aanu...Shankarintae thinking apaaram


Ella songsnum nalla thought process undayitund...ethaanu mosham ullath...? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## House MD

> Itv ne kaliyakkiyatha


Oops.. anganu anallaeee...ITV okkiee... athinu ippol kubo/ VJ padam onnumillallo release-nu... pinnae enthu pattiii... ini YA 29TH,"thala" kku vendittaannoo :Ahupinne:

----------


## House MD

> Eniku ishtapettathu Mersalaayitten aanu...Shankarintae thinking apaaram


Padam ishtapetto..?? Rating??

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Oops.. anganu anallaeee...ITV okkiee... athinu ippol kubo/ VJ padam onnumillallo release-nu... pinnae enthu pattiii... ini YA 29TH,"thala" kku vendittaannoo


Vijay Records nilanilkanam ennoru aagraham kaanum... :Rolleyes:

----------


## rajaips

> Vijay Records nilanilkanam ennoru aagraham kaanum...


En nenjil kudiyirukkum , anbaala rasikarkal ...... :Engane:  :Engane:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Vijay Records nilanilkanam ennoru aagraham kaanum...


athenthonnu????

----------


## Flackyz

> Vijay Records nilanilkanam ennoru aagraham kaanum...


vishalinte ambale kke odukkathe support aane kodukkunnee... Kidu comedy padam polum

----------


## Jo Johnson

> vishalinte ambale kke odukkathe support aane kodukkunnee... Kidu comedy padam polum


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athenthonnu????


100cr club kaththi nd Thuppaki records.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> 100cr club kaththi nd Thuppaki records....


athokke avdumvare ethi allee....   :Good:

----------


## rajaips

> vishalinte ambale kke odukkathe support aane kodukkunnee... Kidu comedy padam polum


Vj fans allellum thamasha kaara... out an out comedy ishtamullavara lyk his films

----------


## GangsteR

> *
> 
> randaamathe -ve review  digambaranum padam ishttappettilla*


Enikkum ishtappettilla

----------


## KulFy

> Nammade @ITV ye kandavarundo................*avan ippzhum mobile towerinte mukalil irikkuvaano*...........I thaazhe veenonnariyaan..


Athukku Mele  :Phhhh:

----------


## realcinemas

*E transgender charecterinu pakaram oru strong heroine villathi charecter ayirinenkil better aavumayirunnu ennu thonnunnu !.*

----------


## GangsteR

> Ella songsnum nalla thought process undayitund...ethaanu mosham ullath...?


Pookkalae song ishtappettilla...Ennodu nee irundhaal also

----------


## chunkie

hi there.....

----------


## GangsteR

> Padam ishtapetto..?? Rating??


Ishtappettilla..Just avg due to vikram

2.5/5

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> *E transgender charecterinu pakaram oru strong heroine villathi charecter ayirinenkil better aavumayirunnu ennu thonnunnu !.*


9 aaavumbo love reject cheythathnte kalipp kooodum ennu anger karuthikkaaanum......

----------


## GangsteR

> 100cr club kaththi nd Thuppaki records....


100 cr ennu pillechan paranjatallae..katta vijay fan aanu ayaal...
Verae aarudae padam vannaalum kurachae parayu  :Hammer:

----------


## GangsteR

> Athukku Mele


 :Rolleyes:

----------


## realcinemas

> 9 aaavumbo love reject cheythathnte kalipp kooodum ennu anger karuthikkaaanum......


those scenes were boring to the core, female character ayirunnel puthuma onnum illenkilum would have been better than this + oru nayike koode ulpeduthatirunnu easily with negative shades.

athu mathramalla, revenge scenes first ozhichal...mattonnum convincing alla.....verum thattikootal comedy pole feel cheythu.

----------


## GangsteR

> vishalinte ambale kke odukkathe support aane kodukkunnee... Kidu comedy padam polum


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> those scenes were boring to the core, female character ayirunnel puthuma onnum illenkilum would have been better than this + oru nayike koode ulpeduthatirunnu easily with negative shades.


anganae aanel script onnu koodi polikkendi varum

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram vth 7 times MR INDIA Kamaraj

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> those scenes were boring to the core, female character ayirunnel puthuma onnum illenkilum would have been better than this + oru nayike koode ulpeduthatirunnu easily with negative shades.athu mathramalla, revenge scenes first ozhichal...mattonnum convincing alla.....verum thattikootal comedy pole feel cheythu.


enne sambandhichidatholam padam nallathaaarunnu...  njan angerde usual theme aanu pratheekshichathu...  azhimathi....  with shankar elements  :Laughing: ithu ethayaalum athu alla.....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

'I' (Ai) Box Office: First And Second Day Worldwide
Collections
I , the highly anticipated Shankar flick has finally released
yesterday (Jan 14). The film is receiving mixed reviews from
audience and critics. While Shankar's direction, P C
Sreeram's cinematography, Rahman's songs & BGM and
Vikram 's utmost dedication, has been appreciated, the
scripting and heroine Amy Jackson's performance has been
receiving not-so-good reviews.
But this has not the stopped the audience from watching
this mighty movie. The anticipation created for the past 2-3
years is assumed to be the main reason behind this. I has
hit the screens worldwide yesterday in Tamil, Telugu and
Hindi languages. The movie created a record by selling the
world wide rights for approximately 37 crore rupees. The
Telugu version theatrical rights were sold for 27 crores.
After the first day collections, I has collected approx 7
crores from the Andhra Pradesh box office. The collection
from Kerala box office is expected to surpass 2 crores and
the collection from Bangalore is also expected to reach 2
crores. In total, The movie is expected to enter the 100 crore
club within the first week of its release.
Being the first South Indian movie to have such a wide
release world wide, I is expected to beat the box office
records made by Enthiran , Kaththi and Lingaa .

----------


## GangsteR

Top 5 Day One's In TN - 1) #Lingaa 2) #I 3) Enthiran
4) Aarambam 5) Kaththi. (Gross) Net Varies.

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.iluvcinema.in/tamil/vikra...e-collections/

----------


## Ferno

Inu  Matnee Onoode Kerum  :cheers:  calicut kairali  :Yeye:

----------


## samsha22

njan padam kandu...eniku ishtapettu..time pass movie...imo better than Shanker's Jeans, Nanban enthiran..on par with Boys..

positives - Songs picturization, Comedy, some of the second half moments..Vikram was OK..performance ennu parayan onnum illa, more of make ups and muscles...admire his dedication., Santhanam was also good.
Negatives -Some loop holes in the script, length, Amy Jackson

----------


## GangsteR

> Inu  Matnee Onoode Kerum  calicut kairali


Padam bodhicho?

----------


## PunchHaaji

> amy intro song nte ending alle... athu india ilum cut anu...


intro songe kaanichila.  :Badpc:

----------


## GangsteR

#I 3-days Nizam(Telangana state) area collections-
5,51,29,174/-

----------


## GangsteR

> njan padam kandu...eniku ishtapettu..time pass movie...imo better than Shanker's Jeans, Nanban enthiran..on par with Boys..
> 
> positives - Songs picturization, Comedy, some of the second half moments..Vikram was OK..performance ennu parayan onnum illa, more of make ups and muscles...admire his dedication., Santhanam was also good.
> Negatives -Some loop holes in the script, length, *Amy Jackson*


amy jackson negativo!!

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson @ iamAmyJackson 
Thankyou to the fabulous Alpa & Reena for the
beautiful sari I wore for the Dubai screening of 'I'

----------


## GangsteR

> intro songe kaanichila.


I tannaeyano kandathu? doubt undu

----------


## GangsteR

IMovie Houseful Shows Today in @SPIcinemas @

----------


## PunchHaaji

Malaysia's non-indians reactions & reviews on 'I'

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Ferno

> Padam bodhicho?


Pratheekshicha aa level onu vanila...still ishtapettu...! Inu frnds elarum varunud...avrude koode onu oolathil kaanam enu karuthi  :cheers:

----------


## Thala

> Top 5 Day One's In TN - 1) #Lingaa 2) #I 3) Enthiran
> 4) Aarambam 5) Kaththi. (Gross) Net Varies.


Arrambam beat kaththi even 1 year before rls :) :D

----------


## akshaycool

watching 2nd time from Kanhangad Vinayaka Paradise..Housefull  :Band:  
1st row full ladies...

----------


## Thala

Watched I..wt a performance by vikram..nobody can dedicate like him in the current generation.. Bt movie is OK..not up to Shankar standard..BGM is terrific here and there, especially china fight & train fight sequences..

Amy..u beauty..paarthutte irukkaalam pola..Santhanam as usual rocking..missing sujatha is openly seeing in many places..

My rating - 3.5/5

----------


## GangsteR

> Arrambam beat kaththi even 1 year before rls :) :D


ur gud name plz..njan uddeshikkunna aalanonnu ariyaana

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Pratheekshicha aa level onu vanila...still ishtapettu...! Inu frnds elarum varunud...avrude koode onu oolathil kaanam enu karuthi


padam avg aayalum aa oolattil kaanunna sukham onnu verae aanu

----------


## GangsteR

> watching 2nd time from Kanhangad Vinayaka Paradise..Housefull  
> 1st row full ladies...


families vannu tudangi allae..  :Giveup:

----------


## Thala

> ur gud name plz..njan uddeshikkunna aalanonnu ariyaana


Karthick from Madurai,Tamilnadu..I don't know malayalam :( ..sorry.. Following this forum last one yr..jus now my account. Is activated..am happy  :Cool:

----------


## GangsteR

> Karthick from Madurai,Tamilnadu..I don't know malayalam :( ..sorry.. Following this forum last one yr..jus now my account. Is activated..am happy


okk.... be active... Yennai Arindal is coming... Taaru maar aakanam

----------


## Thala

> okk.... be active... Yennai Arindal is coming... Taaru maar aakanam


That's our (Thala fans) duty  :Cool:

----------


## GangsteR

Unknown fact about I...
Jan 16, 2015
World is mesmerized by the I wave and the rest of the
population is finding it hard to get a ticket and manage to
see the film in theatres. To the ones who have seen it, we
have an interesting trivia to amaze you.
Post the China trip, the couple Lee (Vikram) and Diya (Amy)
decides to a have a beautiful house at a deserted place
surrounded by flowers. The team I did actually rent a place
at Kodaikanal, a famous tourist spot down South and
started to plant saplings.
The astounding fact is, there were people exclusively
nurturing the flowers before the day came, where the
particular sequence was shot. The scene where you see the
lead pair holding hands and walking across the garden like
landscape were particularly grown for months.
If somebody could go to this extent to establish the
authenticity, then it's one and only Shankar.

----------


## GangsteR

> That's our (Thala fans) duty


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

'I' takes a gargantuan opening

Shankar directed Vikram's I has taken a gargantuan opening
across the globe. As per sources worldwide gross collection is
approximately Rs 35 crores.
In Tamil Nadu, the film has grossed 10.5 crs (approx) on its
first day and the nett collection is 8 crs, after 25 to 30%
entertainment tax cut. Since the film is having a UA
certificate, it is not tax free in TN. Though the film has been
trashed by critics, the Pongal holiday audiences has lapped
it up.
In Kerala, I has grossed nearly 3.05 crores which is a new
record for any language film on the opening day. No big
Malayalam film has ever collected Rs 3.5 Cr on its first day.
The number of screens (225) and the promotions enabled
the film to get such an opening.
In Karnataka, the first day gross collection of I is reportedly
around 2.5 crores. Being a working day the film did not
open big, but is expected to do better during the weekend.
In the overseas market I is doing extremely well thanks to
the Shankar brand. The film has collected half a million US
dollars in its premiere show on January 14 which means in
US alone the film has grossed Rs 3.2 crores.
And I in Telugu has also taken a very good opening. The
Andhra Pradesh and Telengana collection of I is almost
equal to the film's BO performance in Tamil Nadu. Yes, the
first day gross collection of I is almost Rs 10.5 crs (approx),
which is as good as a big hero Telugu film.
In short I has taken a dream opening especially in southern
states of India and overseas. I in Hindi is releasing today
(Jan 16) in the Hindi heartland of North India.

----------


## Ferno

> padam avg aayalum aa oolattil kaanunna sukham onnu verae aanu


ys...  :cheers:

----------


## rajaips

> Karthick from Madurai,Tamilnadu..I don't know malayalam :( ..sorry.. Following this forum last one yr..jus now my account. Is activated..am happy


Welcome karthik ... Thala Pongal ...

----------


## Ferno

Quilandu dwara noon show HF...12.30 show que...

----------


## GangsteR

Why Vikram's 'I' Is Not Equal To A Hollywood Movie As
Expected?

http://www.filmibeat.com/tamil/news/...ew-170665.html

----------


## ACME

> Karthick from Madurai,Tamilnadu..I don't know malayalam :( ..sorry.. Following this forum last one yr..jus now my account. Is activated..am happy


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## wayanadan

*Alone And I In Hindi Fare Better In Single Screens*

Alone and the dubbed version of the Tamil film I have grossed better in single screens than the multiplexes. The collections of Alone are weak at multiplexes while I is a bit better at certain properties and has the better trend as far as multiplexes go.

The business of Alone should be around the 3 crore nett mark for day one which is slightly better than what Creature 3D grossed a few months back but that was a slightly different genre without the sex element. The collections of I in Hindi should be around 1.75 crore nett.  :Sad: 

Both films should have done better considering the screen space they got especially Alone but now it is about growth over the weekend which both films may struggle to get the 20-30% jumps they need for respectable numbers.

----------


## GangsteR

> 


Anganae oru Thala rasikan koodi  :Giveup:

----------


## Thala

Due to heavy ticket pressure, @SPIcinemas adds 15 6:00am early morning shows/day for #Imovie for da #Pongal weekend.. http://t.co/UMzDdRSuFT

----------


## Wake up

:Band:   :cheers:

----------


## Thala

Thx. Raja and ACME :)

----------


## Wake up

I had a slow start at Hindi Box Office

First Day Collection across North 1.75 Crore Nett (Trade Figure) estimates.

I has also done better business at single screens in Hindi but also did well at certain multiplex chains.

I started very slowly in North but has picked up on First evening

I looks to have better trend and could grow over the weekend if word of mouth is good.

Across South I continued to break records and had a record breaking start in Kerala

USA  (For 3 Days)
Total Gross: $ 563,958 or Rs  3.47 Crores Gross

I (Tamil) : $321,672 or Rs 1.98 Crores gross
I (Telugu): $234,286 or Rs 1.44 Crores gross

Across USA also I hindi was a washout with collection  roughly $8,000 in 3 days

----------


## sali

> shankar direction anekil prithvi vikram polle weight okke kurakkum... aa pahayan enthum cheythu kalayum for cinema... 
> Blessy de Aadujeevitham nadannal u will see...


Aadujeevitham vikram cheyyunnu ennu kelkkunnu athinte charcha nadakkunnu ennu vikram paraju ennu oru online media report chethittundu

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 100 cr ennu pillechan paranjatallae..katta vijay fan aanu ayaal...
> Verae aarudae padam vannaalum kurachae parayu


Pillechan Maathram. Allaaa... Ellaa Reportsum Undu... Only 5 100 Cr Movies... 
Shivaji,Endhiran,Thuppakki,Kaththi & Lingaaa...

----------


## Ferno

> Pillechan Maathram. Allaaa... Ellaa Reportsum Undu... Only 5 100 Cr Movies... 
> Shivaji,Endhiran,Thuppakki,Kaththi & Lingaaa...


Enitum linga loss ena ure report kandalo entha sambhvm  :Confused:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Top 5 Day One's In TN - 1) #Lingaa 2) #I 3) Enthiran
> 4) Aarambam 5) Kaththi. (Gross) Net Varies.


Aarambham Greater Than Kaththiyoooo... Eppol...  :Rolleyes: 
Ithu Evde Vanna Report Aanu... And Wat Are The Figures... 
Mikka Reportsum Linga,Kaththu,Endhiran,I Ennanalloooo Kandathu...

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

Yesterday night will be one of the memorable night in my life.....It  was unexpected while we were watching the movie at Al Hamra Center Sharjah @ 11.00 pm night show....suddenly the lights were on..& here comes Vikram & gorgeous Amy Jackson.....OMG really shocked & excited  to see the stars on screen in front for you........ :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band: .

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Enitum linga loss ena ure report kandalo entha sambhvm


Rights Amount Kooduthal Aanu... 125Cr Aanu Rights Poyathu 80Cr + Share Vannullooo... 
Gross 150Cr Plus Vannu... Which Is Better Than Shivaji,Thuppakki & Kaththi... Pakshe Yogam...  :Moodoff:

----------


## yodha007

Innu matinee kanum......

----------


## Dylan

http://andhraboxoffice.com/info.aspx...&cid=8&fid=878

*Gopala.. Steady - 'I' starts Dropping*

Shankar`s `I` after a Good 2 days has started showing Drops now in AP/Nizam. The 3rd Day Numbers are still good and it is slightly tracking above Gopala.. (Day7), but the downward trend is wide and clear. It seems, All sections of audience are thronging to Gopala screens but only Youth & Mass are for `I`. Trade expects Gopala now to do well over the weekend and take a lead over `I` from Monday. As for `I`, numbers are good but not good enough for the High asking rate and prices it was sold at.

----------


## Dylan

> Rights Amount Kooduthal Aanu... 125Cr Aanu Rights Poyathu 80Cr + Share Vannullooo... 
> Gross 150Cr Plus Vannu... Which Is Better Than Shivaji,Thuppakki & Kaththi... Pakshe Yogam...


with outdated KSR and downright pathetic WOM...
orarthathil Lingaa irangiyathu kondu angane oru prayojanam undaayi... 
showed what he could do at the BO even with such an inferior product... a flop bigger than others' blockbusters.
angeru iniyenkilum pazhaya traditional setup il business ethics okke kurachenkilum nokkunna AVM, sivaji films umaayittokke padam cheythaal mathiyaarunnu...
allenkil pinne veendum home productions, like arunachalam, padayappa and baba...
no more new-age corporate business houses!

----------


## KingOfKings

> http://andhraboxoffice.com/info.aspx...&cid=8&fid=878
> 
> *Gopala.. Steady - 'I' starts Dropping*
> 
> Shankar`s `I` after a Good 2 days has started showing Drops now in AP/Nizam. The 3rd Day Numbers are still good and it is slightly tracking above Gopala.. (Day7), but the downward trend is wide and clear. It seems, All sections of audience are thronging to Gopala screens but only Youth & Mass are for `I`. Trade expects Gopala now to do well over the weekend and take a lead over `I` from Monday. As for `I`, numbers are good but not good enough for the High asking rate and prices it was sold at.


Andhrakaran mar padam polikkan max try cheyunudu alle?

Torrents vanna nalla print okke Video Telugu annu audio mathram annu changed to TAmil hindi etc

----------


## Mayavi 369

> I - new to fk ....  hello friends


 :Welcome: ....

----------


## Kashinathan

Xtra show @ anchal archana-moviemax(today 11.45 pm,& tmrw 8 am)
 @Madhavanunni

----------


## ACME

> Yesterday night will be one of the memorable night in my life.....It  was unexpected while we were watching the movie at Al Hamra Center Sharjah @ 11.00 pm night show....suddenly the lights were on..& here comes Vikram & gorgeous Amy Jackson.....OMG really shocked & excited  to see the stars on screen in front for you.........Attachment 31778Attachment 31779Attachment 31780Attachment 31781Attachment 31782Attachment 31778


bhagyavaan

----------


## ACME

> I - new to fk ....  hello friends


hi sMokIee...ellavarum entha ivide..nere introduction threadilek vitto

----------


## Thala

According to #Bollywood Trade pundits, #Imovie in #Hindi has done Rs. 2Cr+ business yesterday.. Performed exceptionally well in #Mumbai..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Inu  Matnee Onoode Kerum  calicut kairali


Tkt Kittathe Nee Apsarayil Ethatte

----------


## MEGASTAR ROCKS

> bhagyavaan


*
Reallyy... evede UAEyil movie 15+age limit aanu....oru Theatril book cheythu avede ente cousinte molku  entry anuvadichilla....appo vaasi aayiii innu kanndechee baaki karyamm ullu enuu...then searched so many shows every were fill.....at last got ticket here and baaki pinne parayandallo....Really Vikram Theartrnulil vannapol time was about 12.15 am......the whole theater was on there feet seeing there  favourite stars on screen in front of you........*

----------


## ACME

> Anganae oru Thala rasikan koodi


Ivan PuliyaaNu ketta..thala threadsil ellam work thudangi  :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Arrambam beat kaththi even 1 year before rls :) :D


Solo Rlz  :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Quilandu dwara noon show HF...12.30 show que...


Nee Athinte Idak Eppo Koyilandi Poyi

----------


## Thala

> Solo Rlz


R u kidding...Azhaguraja,Pandiyanaadu rlsed along with Arrambam..

----------


## sha



----------


## Mayavi 369

> R u kidding...Azhaguraja,Pandiyanaadu rlsed along with Arrambam..


Ya Iam Kidding

Arambham - Oct 31

Azhakuraja - Nov 2

Pandiyanaadu - Nov 3


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Thala

> Ya Iam Kidding
> 
> Arambham - Oct 31
> 
> Azhakuraja - Nov 2
> 
> Pandiyanaadu - Nov 3


That's not our prob.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> That's not our prob..


 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Anyway  :Welcome:

----------


## jeeva

> Andhrakaran mar padam polikkan max try cheyunudu alle?
> 
> Torrents vanna nalla print okke Video Telugu annu audio mathram annu changed to TAmil hindi etc


innum,nalayum onnum tikket kittanilla hyderabad ok ennittum drop ayi ennu paraghu rodhanam.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> innum,nalayum onnum tikket kittanilla hyderabad ok ennittum drop ayi ennu paraghu rodhanam.


Ningal Hyderabadil Ethiyo  :Shocked:

----------


## jeeva

> Ningal Hyderabadil Ethiyo


yes now at kukkattupally....Banjara hillill oru functionu ponam

----------


## Mayavi 369

Vismaya Cinemas

'I' - WILL CONTINUE WITH 15 SHOWS TODAY!!

'I' SHOW TIMINGS - 10 AM,1 PM,4 PM,7 PM,10 PM (THERE WOULD BE ADDITIONAL SHOWS FOR 'I' 
AT 1:15 PM,4:00 PM,
BETWEEN 6:30 PM TO 7:45 PM AND 
BETWEEN 9:30 PM TO 11:00 PM)

----------


## Mayavi 369

> yes now at kukkattupally....Banjara hillill oru functionu ponam


 :Ok: 

Poyi Pawan Sirinte Gopala Gopala Kaanu  :Vandivittu:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Vismaya Cinemas
> 
> 'I' - WILL CONTINUE WITH 15 SHOWS TODAY!!
> 
> 'I' SHOW TIMINGS - 10 AM,1 PM,4 PM,7 PM,10 PM (THERE WOULD BE ADDITIONAL SHOWS FOR 'I' 
> AT 1:15 PM,4:00 PM,
> BETWEEN 6:30 PM TO 7:45 PM AND 
> BETWEEN 9:30 PM TO 11:00 PM)


morning show okke.........koyilandi, kanjangad vare HF aakunnu.............appo pinne  main centres & multi onnum nokkanilla..............keralthil.........ATBB kkum mele aanu...........adya 2/3 weekukalil collection varuka..........

metro mattinee collection vannille?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> innum,nalayum onnum tikket kittanilla hyderabad ok ennittum drop ayi ennu paraghu rodhanam.


athinu nammal avare kuttam parayanda bhai...........ivide nammude lal/ikka  padam okke  van pratheekshayode odunna time aanel............nammalilum oru paadu per  I kkethire parayum.........thats sure.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> morning show okke.........koyilandi, kanjangad vare HF aakunnu.............appo pinne  main centres & multi onnum nokkanilla..............keralthil.........ATBB kkum mele aanu...........adya 2/3 weekukalil collection varuka..........
> 
> metro mattinee collection vannille?


School Kalolsavam Aayath Kond Metroil Filmsine Kurich Illa

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> School Kalolsavam Aayath Kond Metroil Filmsine Kurich Illa


ok...............

----------


## kandahassan

Tamil nattil ninnum ente oru faan vannennu kettu  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Tamil nattil ninnum ente oru faan vannennu kettu


Ath Ningade Fan Aayirunno  :Read:

----------


## Deewana

> Rights Amount Kooduthal Aanu... 125Cr Aanu Rights Poyathu 80Cr + Share Vannullooo... Gross 150Cr Plus Vannu... Which Is Better Than Shivaji,Thuppakki & Kaththi... Pakshe Yogam...


top 3 WW grossers ?????

----------


## Viru

> ith 1.75 net aanu.. athaanu 2cr gross kaanum ennu paranjath.
> appol endhiran range... pakshe annu padathinu life kooduthal aanu.. 1.75 opening eduthal 20cr ethikkaan annu pattumayirunu.. innu 1.75 opening aanenkil life time 15 polum ethilla ( same wom/trend aanenkil)
> viswaroopam lifetime ethra und.? athenthayalum pottikum


Ithine 7cr weekend aane prediction okke mika sitesilum,enthayalum endhirane aduthe onum ethum enne thonunilla

viswaroopam ethrayana entho lifetime

----------


## Viru

> top 3 WW grossers ?????


Endhiran,shivaji,Linga thane akum

----------


## MALABARI

dont miss the end credit,it gives more satisfaction.

----------


## Thala

> Anyway


Thx..don't forget Nanban preponed 2 days before Vettai rls..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## wayanadan

> Tamil nattil ninnum ente oru faan vannennu kettu


*ulty thanneyaano entho peru thala*

----------


## Deewana

> Endhiran,shivaji,Linga thane akum


Opening ??????

----------


## Viru

> Opening ??????


athum ee orederil akane vazhi ullu Thuppaki,Kaththi onum aa range kanilla WW

itheoke ozhiche vere onum akanum chance illa,correct figures ariyanel thappendi varum

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## KRRISH2255

> top 3 WW grossers ?????


Share Aanel Endhiran, Lingaaa, Shivaji... Gross May Shivaji Will Be Ahead Of Lingaaa... 



> Opening ??????


Opening Linga, I , Endhiran...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> with outdated KSR and downright pathetic WOM...
> orarthathil Lingaa irangiyathu kondu angane oru prayojanam undaayi... 
> showed what he could do at the BO even with such an inferior product... a flop bigger than others' blockbusters.
> angeru iniyenkilum pazhaya traditional setup il business ethics okke kurachenkilum nokkunna AVM, sivaji films umaayittokke padam cheythaal mathiyaarunnu...
> allenkil pinne veendum home productions, like arunachalam, padayappa and baba...
> no more new-age corporate business houses!


Sathyam... Ennaalum Aalochikkumbol Sangadam Aavunnu... 
Tamil Industryile Thanne All Time Second Highest Share Eduthittum Disaster Tag...  :Cold: 
Vere Oru Padathinum Ingane Oru Avastha Undaayi Kaanillaaa... Probably Ingerude Thanne Baba Kaanum...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Solo Rlz


Athinu Aarambhathinu Eppola Kaththiyekkal Day 1 Gross Vannathu...  :Thinking: 
Kaththi Irangiyappol Endhiran Day 1 Break Cheythu Ennanalloooo Paranjathu...
Pettannu Evde Ninnu Vannu Ee Aarambham...  :Dntknw:

----------


## Viru

Indicinel kandatha hindi day1 2.1cr gross TNil 3 days 27 n kerala 7.4 enne

sadharana ivar southile collection onum paranje kanditilla

----------


## Perumthachan

> Sathyam... Ennaalum Aalochikkumbol Sangadam Aavunnu... 
> Tamil Industryile Thanne All Time Second Highest Share Eduthittum Disaster Tag... 
> Vere Oru Padathinum Ingane Oru Avastha Undaayi Kaanillaaa... Probably Ingerude Thanne Baba Kaanum...


oru Rajni padam varanam. ippo ullathil Murugadoss alle Gautham Menon.
that will lay rest to all the doubts.

----------


## longan

> Nthonnu....?angane trim cheyyaan aanenkil padam mothathil angu cheythekate....
> 
> Revenge scenes....2-3 songs....transgender scenes complete...fi8s...ellaam angu trim cheythekaam...entha...?Onnum aavashyamullathallallo...


haha..first half ichiri dragging feel cheythille thangalkku?songs okke visually outstanding aayondu trim cheyenda...fi8s mothathil kollamayrnu...china sequence kurach kathi aayi..tranformation scenes aayirunnu padathinte highlight so athu trim cheye venda...trasgender character did nothing good for the movie....pinne lastile hospital scenes kurach valippu aayipoyi....last revenge scene kurach kathi aayi ..Shankar could have handled these better....bcoz he is a master in film making...

----------


## KRRISH2255

AP 3 Days Share 15.88Cr...  :cheers:  3rd Day 3.51Cr Share Vannu...  :Giveup:

----------


## ACME

> oru Rajni padam varanam. ippo ullathil Murugadoss alle Gautham Menon.
> that will lay rest to all the doubts.


Murugadoss thakarkum..GVM style rajni ippo imagine cheyyan pattunnilla..but Mankatha Venkat Prabhu cheyyum ennum karuthiyilla  :Dntknw:

----------


## GangsteR

..........

----------


## POKIRI

Watching 3rd tym from Trivandrum Kairali  :Clap:  2 

Kairali and Sree full  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Pillechan Maathram. Allaaa... Ellaa Reportsum Undu... Only 5 100 Cr Movies... 
> Shivaji,Endhiran,Thuppakki,Kaththi & Lingaaa...


Pillechan allae avarudae wikipedia...ingeru parayunnathu baakki ullavar ettedukkunu

----------


## GangsteR

> Yesterday night will be one of the memorable night in my life.....It  was unexpected while we were watching the movie at Al Hamra Center Sharjah @ 11.00 pm night show....suddenly the lights were on..& here comes Vikram & gorgeous Amy Jackson.....OMG really shocked & excited  to see the stars on screen in front for you.........Attachment 31778Attachment 31779Attachment 31780Attachment 31781Attachment 31782Attachment 31778


congratz......

----------


## GangsteR

> Ivan PuliyaaNu ketta..thala threadsil ellam work thudangi


numma chekkan  :Yahoo:

----------


## Bunny

> Pillechan allae avarudae wikipedia...ingeru parayunnathu baakki ullavar ettedukkunu


Angeru parayunathil Satyam undayond alle ellarum etedukune....
Kallam arunel ellarum angere tfu kiran sadhu level akiyene

----------


## GangsteR

> 


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Watching 3rd tym from Trivandrum Kairali  2 
> 
> Kairali and Sree full


Ninak athra ishtayilla ennalle paranje...? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## GangsteR

> AP 3 Days Share 15.88Cr...  3rd Day 3.51Cr Share Vannu...


Strong aanallo

----------


## GangsteR

> Watching 3rd tym from Trivandrum Kairali  2 
> 
> Kairali and Sree full


3rd tym!!  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> Angeru parayunathil Satyam undayond alle ellarum etedukune....
> Kallam arunel ellarum angere tfu kiran sadhu level akiyene


Tfu kannan ingerae kaal bhedamanu.. ipol collection onnum tweet cheyarilla

----------


## GangsteR

#I - #Vikram ( Lingesan ) Don't Miss It ... Now
Running Successfully At Cinemas Near You ^.^

----------


## GangsteR

#I Hindi Day 1 Collection is 2 crore Nett (approx)

----------


## GangsteR

Breaking Movies @ BreakingViews4u 
#I finally Drops below 2 crore on its 3rd day in #
Kerala , Should pick up today and tomorrow

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Earth shattering opening for 'I',passes the 100 crore mark.

Earth shattering opening for 'I',passes the 100 crore mark.
Shankar's mega movie 'I' has got off to an unbelievable
start in the box office worldwide. The Tamil movie which
released on 14th January, reportedly raked in a total box
office collection of Rs.36 crore worldwide on the release
day. On the 2nd day as well the I did great earning on the
domestic box office also . 'I' got past the hundred crore
mark today in worldwide collections after passing Rs.74.4
crore in just 2 days. Though the word of mouth is mixed, the
film is really catching fire as far as collections are
concerned.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

നാടെങ്ങും "ഐ" ഇപ്പോൾ ചർച്ചാ വിഷയമാണ്.
റിലീസ് ചെയ്ത് മൂന്നാം ദിവസമായ ഇന്ന്, സൗത്ത്
ഇന്ത്യയിലെ സർവ്വകാല കളക്ഷൻ
റിക്കാർഡുകളും ഭേദിച്ചു കൊണ്ടാണ് ഈ ഷങ്കർ
ചിത്രം തലയെടുപ്പോടെ നിൽക്കുന്നത്.
"ഐ"യുടെ അഭൂതപൂർവ്വമായ
പ്രത്യേകതകളെ ക്കുറിച്ച് വാതോരാതെ ചർച്ചകൾ
നടക്കുന്ന ഈ സമയത്ത്, അണിയറ പ്രവർത്തകരും,
"ഷങ്കർ-വിക്രം" ഫാൻസുകാരും, ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട
മറ്റെല്ലാവരും എടുത്തു പറയാൻ വിട്ടുപോയ ചില
അപൂർവ്വ സവിശേഷതകൾ എന്തെല്ലാമാണെന്ന്
അറിയണ്ടേ ?
* സൂപ്പർ താരം ചിയാൻ
വിക്രമിന്റെ അൻപതാമത്തെ സിനിമയാണ് "ഐ"
* വിക്രമിന്റെ അഭിനയ
ജീവിതത്തിലെ ഇരുപത്തിയഞ്ചാം വാർഷിക (2015)
ആഘോഷത്തിന്റെ തുടക്ക ചിത്രമാണ് "ഐ"
* പ്രശസ്തമായ ഒട്ടനവധി ഹോളിവുഡ്
സിനിമകളുടെ ഡിസൈനിംഗ് ജോലികൾ ചെയ്ത
വീറ്റാ വർക്ക്ഷോപ് എന്ന
കമ്പനിയുടെ വെബ്സൈറ്റിൽ ഇടം പിടിച്ച ഏക
ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയാണ് "ഐ"
* ചിത്രത്തിലെ 5 മിനിറ്റ് ദൈർഘ്യമുള്ള ഒരു
ഗാനരംഗം 40 ദിവസങ്ങൾ നീണ്ട
ചിത്രീകരണത്തിനൊടുവിലാണ് പൂർത്തിയാക്കിയത്.
* ചെന്നൈയിൽ 20 വർഷക്കാലമായി അടച്ചു പൂട്ടിയിട്ടിരുന്ന
ഒരു ഫാക്ടറിയ്ക്കുള്ളിലാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ക്ലൈമാക്സ്
രംഗം ചിത്രീകരിച്ചത്. അതേത്തുടർന്ന്
ജലദോഷവും, കടുത്ത പനിയും പിടിപെട്ട സുരേഷ് ഗോപി,
വളരെ നീണ്ട ബ്രേക്കിന് ശേഷമാണ്
വീണ്ടും സെറ്റിൽ ജോയിൻ ചെയ്തത്.
* രജനീകാന്തിനെ വച്ചാണ് സംവിധായകൻ
ഷങ്കർ "ഐ" ആദ്യം പ്ലാൻ ചെയ്തിരുന്നത്.
ബോഡി ബിൽഡറുടെ റോൾ വിവരിച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞ്, കൂനൻ
കഥാപാത്രത്തിന്റെ വിശദാംശങ്ങളിലേക്ക് എത്തിയ
ഷങ്കറിനോട്, ഒരു സമ്പൂർണ്ണ "നോ" പറയുകയായിരുന്നു സൂപ്പർ
താരം.

----------


## Dylan



----------


## GangsteR

> 


macha AP yil enganae?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Dylan

> macha AP yil enganae?


maaraka initial alle...? pakshe huge price.
enthaavumennu nokkaam...

----------


## Thala

Amyyyyyyyy

----------


## Thala

Shankar has one particular stamp which he leaves in all his films. A sentiment scene to hit the women audience.<br />
<br />
1.Manorama self immolation in Gentleman<br />
2.Kasthuri fire accident in Indian<br />
3.Geetha death in Jeans<br />
4.Arjun losing his parents in Mudhalvan<br />
5.Boys' suffering in jail<br />
6.Sivaji losing his house, his death<br />
7.Amy giving alms to hunchback<br/>

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


Rajnikanth bodybuilder  :Ennekollu: Ee oonja mediasinu vere paniyille....shankar jeevanode irunnu ethra interviewsil paranjirikunnu vikramine allathe vere oraleyum approach polum cheythittillannu...

----------


## House MD

> Ninak athra ishtayilla ennalle paranje...?


Repeat watch without expectations chelepol ishtapedum bhai... ingalu onnoode poyi kaanu jo jo... I am going again with family tomorrow. .. :On The Quiet2:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Repeat watch without expectations chelepol ishtapedum bhai... ingalu onnoode poyi kaanu jo jo... I am going again with family tomorrow. ..


Orupad problms thonniyirunnenkilum as a fictional entertainer enik nannayi ishtapetirunnu....2nd watch plan cheyyunnund...! :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Rajnikanth bodybuilder Ee oonja mediasinu vere paniyille....shankar jeevanode irunnu ethra interviewsil paranjirikunnu vikramine allathe vere oraleyum approach polum cheythittillannu...


10 yrs munpu ee script rajiniyodu paranjataanu.. audio launch timil rajini paranjataanu

----------


## GangsteR

> maaraka initial alle...? pakshe huge price.
> enthaavumennu nokkaam...


but ipol  drop aayennu kelkunnu..

----------


## GangsteR

#I Movie Review by @timesofindia :) Readers Rating
- 4.2! Critics Rating -3.5!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Imovie Telugu Jan 14th - Jan 16th BO
Total: Gross - Rs. 22.5 Crs Nett - Rs.
19.35 Crs Share - Rs. 16 Crs

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Thala

#Imovie creates a new record in #Singapore.. Screen count increased to 42.. Highest for an Indian Movie there.. http://t.co/nuuxVfNn1B

----------


## KRRISH2255

Innu Kondu World Wide 100Cr Gross Cover Cheyyumaayrkkum Alle In 4 Days... Maximum 5 Days...  :cheers:

----------


## akshaycool

2nd watchilum valare nannayi enjoy cheythu..1st half aadyam kandappo kure pblms feel cheythenkilum second time athra prashnam thonniyilla..
ithavanayum padathinudaneelam nalla response aayirunnu from crowd..padam kazhinjittum nalla kayyadi..

----------


## MALABARI

> Innu Kondu World Wide 100Cr Gross Cover Cheyyumaayrkkum Alle In 4 Days... Maximum 5 Days...


120cr chilavayi ennanu puloos ayirikum. 100c  chilavayi kanumayirikum,apol ithrayum amount thirichu pidikkan ethra collect cheyyanam.

----------


## MALABARI

> 2nd watchilum valare nannayi enjoy cheythu..1st half aadyam kandappo kure pblms feel cheythenkilum second time athra prashnam thonniyilla..
> ithavanayum padathinudaneelam nalla response aayirunnu from crowd..padam kazhinjittum nalla kayyadi..


first half nu mayraka respose ayirunnu.chinayile kurachu scenesil mathram drag feel cheyyipichullu

----------


## Thala

#I Hindi fared better..  The trend at multiplexes was decent and the film could improve at multiplexes on Saturday.. http://t.co/sT7pyHvawe

----------


## Thala

Watch "''I'' Director Shanker Interview" on YouTube - ''I'' Director Shanker Interview: http://t.co/Xxkp3WEsEj

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 120cr chilavayi ennanu puloos ayirikum. 100c  chilavayi kanumayirikum,apol ithrayum amount thirichu pidikkan ethra collect cheyyanam.


Chilavu 100Kodikku Thaazhe Aanu... Pakshe 120Kodikku Aanu Rights Poyirikkunnathu... 
200Crorenu Mukalil Collection Varaanam Thirichu Pidikkan... Athrem Vannaal Safe Aavum... 
Athreyum Vannillel Producer Safe Distributor Loss Avastha Aayrkkum...

----------


## Thala

Going by the current trend, #Imovie is expected to create new Box office records in #USA, #UAE, #Malaysia and #Singapore.. Wknd is da key..

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
Vikram's #I (Hindi) Day 1 - 1.75 Crs nett as per @
boxofficeindia . Good opening 4 a dubbed film!

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.boxofficeindia.com/Detail...k#.VLpDQEevX1Y

----------


## GangsteR

Area
Collection
Nizam
5.46 Cr
Vizag
1.25 Cr
East Godavari
1.23 Cr
West godavari
1.10 Cr
Krishna
1.00 Cr
Guntur
1.56 Cr
Nellore
0.88 Cr
Ceded
3.47 Cr
Grand share for three days in AP and Telangana
15.95 Cr

----------


## mujthaba

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## Acharya

*I*
Innu kandu from Aluva Matha Matineee status:- 80%

Kidilan movie nallonam ishtapettu....1st half avg...2nd half nte ponno....thakarthu tharipanamakki...Heavy response here in aluva for the movie...2nd half full olam aayirunnu..padam kazinju kidu clapsum.... Heavy  +ve wom undu padathinu... Vikram pulli vaakukal illa parayan...kalakki...Amy jackson such a sexy lady..... Shankar anna inagalanu tahram....Kure rvw okke vayichu valya expectation onnum illandanu padathinu poyathu.... Ee -ve rvw ittavanmaru okke ee padam thanne aanavo kande... I dnt knw what they r expecting from a movie...ny way *I* a must watch visual action treat for me.....  hvy rush 4 1st shw also*...  8/10*

----------


## Thala

http://www.koimoi.com/box-office/i-f...e-collections/

*Vikram’s ‘I’ : First Day Box Office Collections*

----------


## singam

*offtopic.. oru flashback...*

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

2nd tym kandu...1st tyminekal kooduthal ishtamay
...negative aay thonniya 1st halfile chila portions okke nannay aswadikan patti

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Mayavi 369

> Going by the current trend, #Imovie is expected to create new Box office records in #USA, #UAE, #Malaysia and #Singapore.. Wknd is da key..


US Record  :Thinking:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Tvm - Kairali,Sree,Nila - Ore Complexile 3 Theaterum HF Aayrnnu TVM Fr Matinee

----------


## K K R

> *offtopic.. oru flashback...*


 :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> *offtopic.. oru flashback...*


Thamens Rlz  :Band: 

+1 Class Cut Cheyth Kanda Film  :Giveup:

----------


## Viru

> Shankar has one particular stamp which he leaves in all his films. A sentiment scene to hit the women audience.<br />
> <br />
> 1.Manorama self immolation in Gentleman<br />
> 2.Kasthuri fire accident in Indian<br />
> 3.Geetha death in Jeans<br />
> 4.Arjun losing his parents in Mudhalvan<br />
> 5.Boys' suffering in jail<br />
> 6.Sivaji losing his house, his death<br />
> 7.Amy giving alms to hunchback<br/>


HUB il und allae

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## House MD

> *I*
> Innu kandu from Aluva Matha Matineee status:- 80%
> 
> Kidilan movie nallonam ishtapettu....1st half avg...2nd half nte ponno....thakarthu tharipanamakki...Heavy response here in aluva for the movie...2nd half full olam aayirunnu..padam kazinju kidu clapsum.... Heavy  +ve wom undu padathinu... Vikram pulli vaakukal illa parayan...kalakki...Amy jackson such a sexy lady..... Shankar anna inagalanu tahram....Kure rvw okke vayichu valya expectation onnum illandanu padathinu poyathu.... Ee -ve rvw ittavanmaru okke ee padam thanne aanavo kande... I dnt knw what they r expecting from a movie...ny way *I* a must watch visual action treat for me.....  hvy rush 4 1st shw also*...  8/10*


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 10 yrs munpu ee script rajiniyodu paranjataanu.. audio launch timil rajini paranjataanu


10 varsham munpu evida script......story scratch mathram....athu paranjunnu vechu abhinayippikan aano...15 varsham munpe rahmanodu paranjirunnu....Shankar rajeev masand ulpade pala interviews lum paranju Vikram allathe vere areyum chinthichittu polum illennu....

----------


## House MD

Expectation kuranjappol katta positive reviews varunnund...

----------


## House MD

> *offtopic.. oru flashback...*


Only 32 release centres allae.... 35 C Budget... I maximum 100 c,athinu mukalil onnum kaanillaa

----------


## kandahassan

> *offtopic.. oru flashback...*


Njan ithu fdfs kanda padam aanu ...annathe kaaryam orkkumpol romancham varunnu ..kathal remo song okke annu adyamaayittaan kelkkunnathum kaanunnathum ..anyaaya mass aayirunnu  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> Only 32 release centres allae.... 35 C Budget... I maximum 100 c,athinu mukalil onnum kaanillaa


Aa timeil van hype Ulla padangal okkeyaanu 40 center I'll okke irakkunnathu ...pinne chansrolsavam aanu wide release thudakkam ittathu ...86 theaters  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## House MD

The budget of 'I' is not 150 crorers - Shankar

IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, October 15, 2014]0*CommentsIn a recent interview to a popular media house, Shankar has discussed many things about his dream project ‘I’ and shed some light on many rumors which are surrounding the movie. To a question about the budget of the movie, Shankar said, no one is going to believe if I say that the movie is made in less than 100 crores, and the movie was supposed to release for last Diwali.*Shankar went on to register the production failures at various stages has stopped the movie to progress at a brisk pace, and in the last 12 months he had scripted 3 stories, and he has not yet decided to kick start which one for his next outing. As of now Shankar’s focus is on only to get the movie asap to the cinema halls and going by Shankar’s reputation it will be worth the wait.

----------


## House MD

Budget of I  is less than 100 crores only....

----------


## GangsteR

> *I*
> Innu kandu from Aluva Matha Matineee status:- 80%
> 
> Kidilan movie nallonam ishtapettu....1st half avg...2nd half nte ponno....thakarthu tharipanamakki...Heavy response here in aluva for the movie...2nd half full olam aayirunnu..padam kazinju kidu clapsum.... Heavy  +ve wom undu padathinu... Vikram pulli vaakukal illa parayan...kalakki...Amy jackson such a sexy lady..... Shankar anna inagalanu tahram....Kure rvw okke vayichu valya expectation onnum illandanu padathinu poyathu.... Ee -ve rvw ittavanmaru okke ee padam thanne aanavo kande... I dnt knw what they r expecting from a movie...ny way *I* a must watch visual action treat for me.....  hvy rush 4 1st shw also*...  8/10*


 :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## kandahassan

> Budget of I  is less than 100 crores only....


Yes..100 crore I'll thaazhe ullu padam ...padathinu hype kittan vendi aanu 150 kodi ennokke paranju parathiyathu  :Yes3:

----------


## GangsteR

> Tvm - Kairali,Sree,Nila - Ore Complexile 3 Theaterum HF Aayrnnu TVM Fr Matinee


 :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


Apool padam hype kurachu iraakiyirunnel ellarkkum ishtapettene alle ...ithu maanathulla kaarmegathinte thottu thaazhe vvareyaayi hype  :Crying:

----------


## GangsteR

> *offtopic.. oru flashback...*


njan vyajan ittaa kandathu

----------


## GangsteR

> 10 varsham munpu evida script......story scratch mathram....athu paranjunnu vechu abhinayippikan aano...15 varsham munpe rahmanodu paranjirunnu....Shankar rajeev masand ulpade pala interviews lum paranju Vikram allathe vere areyum chinthichittu polum illennu....


rajini ok paranjirunenkil cheytanae...scriptil kurachu change varuttiyaal porae

----------


## GangsteR

> Apool padam hype kurachu iraakiyirunnel ellarkkum ishtapettene alle ...ithu maanathulla kaarmegathinte thottu thaazhe vvareyaayi hype


Yaa...  Eniku oru shankar padam kandataaya oru feelum illa

----------


## POKIRI

> Ninak athra ishtayilla ennalle paranje...?


Aadyam positive report ittathu njanaa in whatsapp group  :Kannilkuthu:  expectation meet cheythillennalle paranjullu..gud film for me..

----------


## House MD

> Yes..100 crore I'll thaazhe ullu padam ...padathinu hype kittan vendi aanu 150 kodi ennokke paranju parathiyathu


Hype koottuka maathramalla.... black money white money aakkam overinflated budget paranju, then profit-il income tax dept-nu kanakku kaanikumbol tax kuratchu koduthaal mathii... angane othiri kaaranangal kondu producer anu "most expensive indian movie ever made " koduthathu... both shankar and vikram interviews-il paranjittundu budget less than 100 cr aennu

----------


## kandahassan

> njan vyajan ittaa kandathu


Ente veettil annu DVD player onnum illarunnu .so mikka padangalum theateril ninnaanu kandittullathu  :Yahoo:

----------


## Don Mathew

> *offtopic.. oru flashback...*


 :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## Thala

> HUB il und allae


Yes...r u following hub ?

----------


## GangsteR

My Pick

Indian > Anniyan > Gentleman > Kaadhalan Boys > Sivaji > Endhiran > I > Nanban

Jeansn Muthalvan kandittilla

----------


## kandahassan

We cant black list Shankar ...am sure he will back with a bang  :Band:

----------


## Viru

> Yes...r u following hub ?


Not a regular visitor,only browse when some new movies get released

----------


## GangsteR

> Ente veettil annu DVD player onnum illarunnu .so mikka padangalum theateril ninnaanu kandittullathu


njan 10thil padikuna tym aarnu..annu theatril onnum pokarillla...

----------


## Viru

> My Pick
> 
> Indian > Anniyan > Gentleman > Kaadhalan Boys > Sivaji > Endhiran > I > Nanban
> 
> Jeansn Muthalvan kandittilla


Muthalvan kidu aane jeans valya mecham illa

----------


## kandahassan

> My Pick
> 
> Indian > Anniyan > Gentleman > Kaadhalan Boys > Sivaji > Endhiran > I > Nanban
> 
> Jeansn Muthalvan kandittilla



Muthalvan kaanedo ....kidu padam ...arjun pakaram rajani cheythirunnel industry hit aayene  :Yes3:

----------


## GangsteR

> We cant black list Shankar ...am sure he will back with a bang


next padam aarayitarikum ..any gurss?

----------


## Bunny

> *offtopic.. oru flashback...*


Class cut cheyth poyi kandatha +2inu padikumbol...nostalgia...
Ticket edukan thallu koodi kai madangy....avasanam ticket kitty but extra chairil irunna kandath  :Cool:

----------


## GangsteR

> Muthalvan kidu aane jeans valya mecham illa


njan mudhalvan innaleyum koodi torrrntil download cheyan nooki..but download aakunila..

----------


## GangsteR

> Muthalvan kaanedo ....kidu padam ...arjun pakaram rajani cheythirunnel industry hit aayene


yaa njan kanan pala pravashyam try cheythu..nadakkunilla..

----------


## kandahassan

> Class cut cheyth poyi kandatha +2inu padikumbol...nostalgia...
> Ticket edukan thallu koodi kai madangy....avasanam ticket kitty but extra chairil irunna kandath


Do annu njaanum undaarunnu aa showkku ...njanum class cut cheythu vannathaanu  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Do annu njaanum undaarunnu aa showkku ...njanum class cut cheythu vannathaanu


athu engane ariyaam

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Chilavu 100Kodikku Thaazhe Aanu... Pakshe 120Kodikku Aanu Rights Poyirikkunnathu... 
> 200Crorenu Mukalil Collection Varaanam Thirichu Pidikkan... Athrem Vannaal Safe Aavum... 
> Athreyum Vannillel Producer Safe Distributor Loss Avastha Aayrkkum...


ee distributor themmaditharam anichu hyupe kandu ithra valiya thukakku padam eduthittu kai polli enkil athinu producerum cinemayum enthu pizhachu.............sadharanan BB kal nedunnathilum valiya collection nedi, producerum safe aayi.............janangal aaswadhichu kandu..........pala idathum record ittittu ...........eee koorakal valiya vilakku vangiya thuka thirichu kitttiyilla ennu parnaju padthe flop aakkunathu verum asambadham mathram.....

aarenkilum viswasikkumo?  ividathe kurachu cinema box offie pandithanmarum kure ethir fansukarum allathe..................common audinecinu padam ATBB..........athu thanne aanu aa padathinte verdictum.

----------


## kandahassan

> next padam aarayitarikum ..any gurss?


Vijay - vikram padam allel yenthiran 2  :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

> athu engane ariyaam


Njanum anchal varshayil ninnanu kandathu  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ee distributor themmaditharam anichu hyupe kandu ithra valiya thukakku padam eduthittu kai polli enkil athinu producerum cinemayum enthu pizhachu.............sadharanan BB kal nedunnathilum valiya collection nedi, producerum safe aayi.............janangal aaswadhichu kandu..........pala idathum record ittittu ...........eee koorakal valiya vilakku vangiya thuka thirichu kitttiyilla ennu parnaju padthe flop aakkunathu verum asambadham mathram.....
> 
> aarenkilum viswasikkumo?  ividathe kurachu cinema box offie pandithanmarum kure ethir fansukarum allathe..................common audinecinu padam ATBB..........athu thanne aanu aa padathinte verdictum.


Linga Same Avastha Aanu... Pakshe Abhipraayam Mosham Aaya Kondu Aalukal Chilappol Vishwasikkum... 
Tamil Industryile Ettavum Vallya Randaamathe Panam Vaari Padam Aanu Lingaaa... Pakshe Disaster Tag...
Kaaranam Ee Oola Distributors Aanu... 80Cr Plus Aanu Lingayude WW Share... 
VJde Thuppaki Kaththi Ithu Randum Aanu 4th & 5th... Athu Polum 70Cr Share Kadannittillaaa...
Evdeyum I 100Cr Share Eduthaalum... Loss Vannaal Hit Tag Mikkavaarum Kittillaaa...

----------


## GangsteR

> Vijay - vikram padam allel yenthiran 2


Vijay padan onnum illa..  Rajini ok paranjaal Endiran 2 nadakkum

----------


## GangsteR

> ee distributor themmaditharam anichu hyupe kandu ithra valiya thukakku padam eduthittu kai polli enkil athinu producerum cinemayum enthu pizhachu.............sadharanan BB kal nedunnathilum valiya collection nedi, producerum safe aayi.............janangal aaswadhichu kandu..........pala idathum record ittittu ...........eee koorakal valiya vilakku vangiya thuka thirichu kitttiyilla ennu parnaju padthe flop aakkunathu verum asambadham mathram.....
> 
> aarenkilum viswasikkumo?  ividathe kurachu cinema box offie pandithanmarum kure ethir fansukarum allathe..................common audinecinu padam ATBB..........athu thanne aanu aa padathinte verdictum.


Lingaa  :Crying:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Muthalvan kaanedo ....kidu padam ...arjun pakaram rajani cheythirunnel industry hit aayene


Muthalvan Almost Oru Industry Hit Level Undu... Same Year Padayappa Irangiya Kondu Pani Kitti...

----------


## GangsteR

> Njanum anchal varshayil ninnanu kandathu


Bunny verae theatre allae kandathu

----------


## GangsteR

> Muthalvan Almost Oru Industry Hit Level Undu... Same Year Padayappa Irangiya Kondu Pani Kitti...


Eniku enganelum kananam

----------


## GangsteR

Foreigners like I

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Vijay padan onnum illa..  Rajini ok paranjaal Endiran 2 nadakkum


Endhiran - 2 Nadakkatteee... Onnonara Aayrkkum..  :cheers:

----------


## kandahassan

> Vijay padan onnum illa..  Rajini ok paranjaal Endiran 2 nadakkum


Chiranjeevide 150th film direct cheyyan ram charan sthiramaayi shankarine vilikkunind  :Vandivittu: 
Chiranjeevi annan ippol gym I'll workout aanu  :Laughing:

----------


## loudspeaker

> *offtopic.. oru flashback...*


fdos from tvm parthas....

----------


## kandahassan

> Eniku enganelum kananam


Youtubil kaanum  :Yes3:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Eniku enganelum kananam


Youtubel Undallooo... Kidu Padam Aanu...  :Giveup:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Linga Same Avastha Aanu... Pakshe Abhipraayam Mosham Aaya Kondu Aalukal Chilappol Vishwasikkum... 
> Tamil Industryile Ettavum Vallya Randaamathe Panam Vaari Padam Aanu Lingaaa... Pakshe Disaster Tag...
> Kaaranam Ee Oola Distributors Aanu... 80Cr Plus Aanu Lingayude WW Share... 
> VJde Thuppaki Kaththi Ithu Randum Aanu 4th & 5th... Athu Polum 70Cr Share Kadannittillaaa...
> Evdeyum I 100Cr Share Eduthaalum... Loss Vannaal Hit Tag Mikkavaarum Kittillaaa...


Padam mosam aanennu karuthi..........kittiya collection illathavillallo.................ividathe pala kodi kuthiya tamil padamngalum BB aaythu vachu linga okke ATBB aanu..............athanu aa nadante range.   athanu the real super star - RAJANIKANTH.    aarenkilum 100 roopakku edukkenda sadhanam aayiram roopakku eduthittu..............600 roopa kittiyaal.............ayyo ente 400 poyallo ennu pranjittu karymilla...........

aa padam theatreil ninnu 100 cr nedanamenkil athinulla aalukal aa padam kandirikkum..........athra thanne.

----------


## kandahassan

> Bunny verae theatre allae kandathu


Avan anchal ullathaanu ...avanum varshayil ninnu thanne kandathu  :Yes3:

----------


## kandahassan

> Muthalvan Almost Oru Industry Hit Level Undu... Same Year Padayappa Irangiya Kondu Pani Kitti...


Padayappa ullathukondaano rajni muthalvan cheyyathathu ???

Shankar aa role cheyyan adyam rajani - kamal ennivare sameepichu ennu kettitund

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Lingaa


athokke ingine social mediayilum, industriyile kure ennathinum paadi nadakkam..........100 cr share theatreil ninnu edukknamenkil...........aalu keranm.    70 cr  nediya padngal ATBB  aavamenkil............100 cr nediya padam enthavum.

pinne tag?  Ippo manassilayille.............Rajaniyum mattullavarum thammilulla vythysam.

rajaniyude padam 100 kodi nediyaal disaster................vijay/surya okke aanel ATBB.   athu thanne aanayum annayum thammilulla vythyasam.

----------


## sali

Watch "I Public Review | Hindi Movie | Vikram, Amy Jacks" on YouTube
I Public Review | Hindi Movie | Vikram, Amy Jacks

: http://youtu.be/6YuDu7SVYP4

----------


## gldnstar

Crowd in Dubai  :Ho:

----------


## Loud speaker

Innale Ente frnd ,padam kandappol kure sayippanmaar koodi undaayirunnu ,padathinu ,,paavam avan dubb cheythu oru side aayi  :Giveup:  

sayippanmaaru full armaadham aayirunnathre , theernnappol padam kollam ennum paranju :)

----------


## RED DEVIL

John u r GONEEE...... :Band:

----------


## SAM369

MoviesUSA ‏@SIMoviesUSA
#I Fri BO picked up & no where close to where it should be.grand total approx $810K.Sat is key now.

----------


## ABE

> Chiranjeevide 150th film direct cheyyan ram charan sthiramaayi shankarine vilikkunind 
> Chiranjeevi annan ippol gym I'll workout aanu


This news is already on AP magazines. Shanker said "Yes". Then it will a mass....Chiranjeevi was a popular star in Hindi, and in other Southern States.

----------


## ABE

Yesterday was HF here in Pennsylvania, US

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> rajini ok paranjirunenkil cheytanae...scriptil kurachu change varuttiyaal porae


Athu mathi....valare cheriya chila changes.....bodybuilder concept mattanam....model/ad concepts mattanam....angane chilathu....

----------


## Shivettan

> This news is already on AP magazines. Shanker said "Yes". Then it will a mass....Chiranjeevi was a popular star in Hindi, and in other Southern States.


chiru nu kerala market illallo..so ividathe collectione badhikkum....again...hype pole irikkum...
bahubali mal version undel decent collection varendathanu....

----------


## National Star

innu guruvaayoorile 2 theaterilum thaavoosilum nalla thirkaayirunnu.. balakrishnayil seating mosamaayathu kond oralpam kuravaanu compare cheyumbol....

Sankar and chiyaan Mass...

----------


## ABE

> Linga Same Avastha Aanu... Pakshe Abhipraayam Mosham Aaya Kondu Aalukal Chilappol Vishwasikkum... 
> Tamil Industryile Ettavum Vallya Randaamathe Panam Vaari Padam Aanu Lingaaa... Pakshe Disaster Tag...
> Kaaranam Ee Oola Distributors Aanu... 80Cr Plus Aanu Lingayude WW Share... 
> VJde Thuppaki Kaththi Ithu Randum Aanu 4th & 5th... Athu Polum 70Cr Share Kadannittillaaa...
> Evdeyum I 100Cr Share Eduthaalum... Loss Vannaal Hit Tag Mikkavaarum Kittillaaa...


Linga- The main issue is the one who bought the district wise right, resell it for a huge profit. Now the small time distributors in rural areas suffers a lot. Even if the producer sold it for 120Cr. but the actual sale costs around 190 Cr. for the distributers. Now the small time distributors asks for compensation

----------


## Bunny

> Do annu njaanum undaarunnu aa showkku ...njanum class cut cheythu vannathaanu


Njan opening alla...second day Ann kandath......
Opening kanda frnds Ann ucha kazhinj schoolil vannu...padathinte report parayan...pitten nammal gang ayi vittu padathin...
Ente kai madangy...veetil vannapol full neeru...ammayod paranjath cricket kalich madangyk..padathin idi koodiyathanen paranja veetin adich porathakum :D

Entayalum atrem idi kond pata kaserayil irunn kandath enik oru nashtamayI tonnilla...the film was worth for the effort I gave! :p

Eee effort njan paditathil katiyirunel ias karan ayene ;)

----------


## ABE

> chiru nu kerala market illallo..so ividathe collectione badhikkum....again...hype pole irikkum...
> bahubali mal version undel decent collection varendathanu....


Chiruvinte padangal okke pandu 100 divasam okke odiyittundu. Chiru actually starts the dubbing business in Keral and it was a huge success.

----------


## Bunny

> Bunny verae theatre allae kandathu


Njanum anchal Varsha tanne....
Cinemayumayi bandepetta majority nostalgiayayilum anchal Varsha anchal archana und!

----------


## ABE

> innu guruvaayoorile 2 theaterilum thaavoosilum nalla thirkaayirunnu.. balakrishnayil seating mosamaayathu kond oralpam kuravaanu compare cheyumbol....
> 
> Sankar and chiyaan Mass...


Ithinidayil Picket 43 irakkathirikkunnathaanu nallathu.............

----------


## Bunny

> Padayappa ullathukondaano rajni muthalvan cheyyathathu ???
> 
> Shankar aa role cheyyan adyam rajani - kamal ennivare sameepichu ennu kettitund


Muthalvan thalaivare manassil vech ezhutiya padam Ann....rajani was the only choice initially...but nadanilla.....and shankar approched Vijay an later arjun...and rest is history...ipolum aa film kanumbol goosebumps Ann...physically allelum intellectually and mentally heroyekal.strong aya villian...kidu Ann..

Muthalvan enna cinemayil rajanik vendi arr tune cheytha oru song und...anm rajani allathond arr aa filimil aa.tune use cheytilla..
Pinne same arr sj suryak vendi aa tune use cheythu...matte s j surya vella mund okka uduth tamizhane pukazhtunna song...
Ayiram kodi manitarkalil oruvan enna song...newil...

----------


## kandahassan

> chiru nu kerala market illallo..so ividathe collectione badhikkum....again...hype pole irikkum...
> bahubali mal version undel decent collection varendathanu....


Chiranjeeviyaanu ivde Telugu padam dubbing start cheythathu ....athyavashyam market und pinne director Shankar ayathu kondu aaru nokkunnu nadane okke ....kicha sudheepine ivde market undaayittano eecha ivde superhit aayathu ???
Ram charan market undaayittano dheeea ivde blockbuster aayathu ?????? So athilonnum kaaryam illa

Pinne bahubaali Malayalam version und ...mahabali ennanu Peru  :Band:

----------


## Bunny

> This news is already on AP magazines. Shanker said "Yes". Then it will a mass....Chiranjeevi was a popular star in Hindi, and in other Southern States.


Ath v v vinayak ayirikkum.enn ekadesham.confirmed anallo

----------


## Dylan

> Padayappa ullathukondaano rajni muthalvan cheyyathathu ???
> 
> Shankar aa role cheyyan adyam rajani - kamal ennivare sameepichu ennu kettitund


raghuvaran as CM had vague signs of karunanidhi and allegations of his 'family business'...
aa interview scene okke aa peril korey charcha cheyyappettirunnu...
MK ye veruppikkenda ennu vechu rajni safe aayi kalichathaanu aa padam reject cheyyaan kaaranam. at least that's what I've heard.

----------


## kandahassan

> Muthalvan thalaivare manassil vech ezhutiya padam Ann....rajani was the only choice initially...but nadanilla.....and shankar approched Vijay an later arjun...and rest is history...ipolum aa film kanumbol goosebumps Ann...physically allelum intellectually and mentally heroyekal.strong aya villian...kidu Ann..
> 
> Muthalvan enna cinemayil rajanik vendi arr tune cheytha oru song und...anm rajani allathond arr aa filimil aa.tune use cheytilla..
> Pinne same arr sj suryak vendi aa tune use cheythu...matte s j surya vella mund okka uduth tamizhane pukazhtunna song...
> Ayiram kodi manitarkalil oruvan enna song...newil...


Vijay ne onnum approach cheythittilla annu vijay kku stardom onnum illa  :Laughing:

----------


## Dylan

Chiranjeevi shankar inu vendi shramam thudangiyittu kaalam korey aayi...
politics ilum valya chalanam onnum undaakkaatha saahacharyathil oru film comeback inu Shankaro rajamouliyo okke thanne vendi varum.

----------


## Shivettan

> Chiruvinte padangal okke pandu 100 divasam okke odiyittundu. Chiru actually starts the dubbing business in Keral and it was a huge success.





> Chiranjeeviyaanu ivde Telugu padam dubbing start cheythathu ....athyavashyam market und pinne director Shankar ayathu kondu aaru nokkunnu nadane okke ....kicha sudheepine ivde market undaayittano eecha ivde superhit aayathu ???
> Ram charan market undaayittano dheeea ivde blockbuster aayathu ?????? So athilonnum kaaryam illa
> 
> Pinne bahubaali Malayalam version und ...mahabali ennanu Peru


very gudsh....
bt ipozhathe pillaarkku chiru ne athra parichayam pora...
anyhw director shankar aakumbo aa prashnam illa....bt shoot thudangumbo thannne news il nirayumallo....

----------


## praviatfk

> *offtopic.. oru flashback...*


From changanassery on 2nd day noon show... House full mass

----------


## kandahassan

> Chiranjeevi shankar inu vendi shramam thudangiyittu kaalam korey aayi...
> politics ilum valya chalanam onnum undaakkaatha saahacharyathil oru film comeback inu Shankaro rajamouliyo okke thanne vendi varum.


Ippol full time dirt & workout aanu .kudavayar okke kuranjitund...ee varsham shooting thudangum..produce cheyyunnathu ram charan ..

----------


## Bunny

> Vijay ne onnum approach cheythittilla annu vijay kku stardom onnum illa


Muthalvan rajani reject cheytapol Vijay approach cheytatha...
Ee news already nanban timil vannatha....
Vijay enthan ath cheytath enn unknown...

----------


## akshaycool

> 2nd tym kandu...1st tyminekal kooduthal ishtamay
> ...negative aay thonniya 1st halfile chila portions okke nannay aswadikan patti


enikkum same opinion..1st tym kandappo thonniya ishtapedathe poya chila portions ishtayi second watchil..Ente koode undayrnna frndinum same abiprayam

----------


## ABE

> Ippol full time dirt & workout aanu .kudavayar okke kuranjitund...ee varsham shooting thudangum..produce cheyyunnathu ram charan ..


Shankar okke kandariyanam............enthaayalm Chiruvinte comeback ee varsham undu, Bilingual Tellungu/Hindi ennokke kelkkunnu

----------


## Bunny

> Chiranjeevi shankar inu vendi shramam thudangiyittu kaalam korey aayi...
> politics ilum valya chalanam onnum undaakkaatha saahacharyathil oru film comeback inu Shankaro rajamouliyo okke thanne vendi varum.


Chirunte time kazhinju...angere filimin break.eduth politics kalichath Ann etavum valya blunder!

Athin balayaye kand padikanam...2 idathum ippol chalanam undakan pattunilelum pulli 2 filedilum orupole active Ann :p

----------


## kandahassan

> Shankar okke kandariyanam............enthaayalm Chiruvinte comeback ee varsham undu, Bilingual Tellungu/Hindi ennokke kelkkunnu


Indiail 1 crore salary vaangiya first actor chiranjeevi aanu then amitab then rajni ...southil rajni kazhinjal biggest star ..appozhaanu angeru politics kalikkan poyathu  :Laughing: 

Comeback movie record initial aayirkkum ....after 8 years  :Band:

----------


## Bunny

> Shankar okke kandariyanam............enthaayalm Chiruvinte comeback ee varsham undu, Bilingual Tellungu/Hindi ennokke kelkkunnu


Ath v v vinayak Ann director..
Orikalum shankar alla...
Ini idak shankar enganum avumo :confused:

----------


## ABE

> Chirunte time kazhinju...angere filimin break.eduth politics kalichath Ann etavum valya blunder!
> 
> Athin balayaye kand padikanam...2 idathum ippol chalanam undakan pattunilelum pulli 2 filedilum orupole active Ann :p


Chru family aanu ippol Tellungu run cheiyyunnathu.......Ram Charan, Allu Arjun, two production houses.......He mad an impact in politics on the second election. He definitely one of teh best actor in Tellungu

----------


## Shivettan

> Indiail 1 crore salary vaangiya first actor chiranjeevi aanu then amitab then rajni ...southil rajni kazhinjal biggest star ..appozhaanu angeru politics kalikkan poyathu 
> 
> Comeback movie record initial aayirkkum ....after 8 years


ningalude avatar il aa pulli aaranu?....

----------


## Bunny

> Chru family aanu ippol Tellungu run cheiyyunnathu.......Ram Charan, Allu Arjun, two production houses.......He mad an impact in politics on the second election. He definitely one of teh best actor in Tellungu


Sammatikkunnu ellam...
Even.I am fan of mega family actors..
But chirun cinemayil ini oru impact undakan kazhiyum enn.enik tonunilla...

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Chru family aanu ippol Tellungu run cheiyyunnathu.......Ram Charan, Allu Arjun, two production houses.......He mad an impact in politics on the second election. He definitely one of teh best actor in Tellungu


Aniyan Pawan Kalyan King of Tollywood. Highest collected moviesil 1stum 3rdum pulliyudeya...

----------


## Bunny

> ningalude avatar il aa pulli aaranu?....


Ellam kandettante ishtam pole :p

Itrak popular aya actore manasilayilla alledo jada shivetta!

----------


## Bunny

> Aniyan Pawan Kalyan King of Tollywood. Highest collected moviesil 1stum 3rdum pulliyudeya...


Megastar
Power star
Stylish star
Mega power star  :Cool:

----------


## Shivettan

> Ellam kandettante ishtam pole :p
> 
> Itrak popular aya actore manasilayilla alledo jada shivetta!


 :Confused: 
entho pettennangottu kittunnillla..... :meppaadan namboodiri:

----------


## Ferno

Inu 2ndtime kandu  :cheers:  Kooduthal Ishtapettu...
kairali..HF

----------


## Bunny

> entho pettennangottu kittunnillla..... :meppaadan namboodiri:


Ellam chettante ishtam pole enna cinemayude actor cum producer cum njaadi njaramb!

Industryil senior ayitulla co actorsine bahumanikan padikku Mr shivettan :p

----------


## kandahassan

> entho pettennangottu kittunnillla..... :meppaadan namboodiri:


Ellam chettante ishtam pole enna wayanadan hit chithrathinte producer - actor aanu ...ikkade phantom thinte producer  :Yes3:  

Dasarasanaayakam Dr sudaakaran Nair  :Band: 

Anyaaya actor aanu ..thalpara kakshiyaane  :Laughing:

----------


## wayanadan

*hindi kondu oru kaaryavumundaayilla*

----------


## Bunny

> Ellam chettante ishtam pole enna wayanadan hit chithrathinte producer - actor aanu ...ikkade phantom thinte producer  
> 
> Dasarasanaayakam Dr sudaakaran Nair 
> 
> Anyaaya actor aanu ..thalpara kakshiyaane


5 -6 nayikamar ulla oru cinema...ennit Peru ellam chetante ishtam polenum...talaparam enn alla athinte mukalil ulla item Ann :p

----------


## xeon

> Vijay ne onnum approach cheythittilla annu vijay kku stardom onnum illa


alla bhai Bj ye approch cheythirunnu sathyamanu.. annu VJ cheytharunne bore aayene athu vere sathyam

----------


## Perumthachan

> *hindi kondu oru kaaryavumundaayilla*


nannaayi. aamir-shankar padam nadakkaathirikkum.

----------


## Bunny

> nannaayi. aamir-shankar padam nadakkaathirikkum.


1000c gross nedunna Indian cinema...ath Ann tinju Annan kanunna swapanam  :Cool:

----------


## Bunny

> alla bhai Bj ye approch cheythirunnu sathyamanu.. annu VJ cheytharunne bore aayene athu vere sathyam


Nikkar idatha Satyam...
Ann ath Vijay cheytirunel aka kolamayene.....

----------


## sha



----------


## xeon

> Nikkar idatha Satyam...
> Ann ath Vijay cheytirunel aka kolamayene.....


athe... Arjunte aa body okke ulla oraal thanne venam aa role cheyyan.. Kamal cheythal polum chilappo athara kidu aakil.. Hindiyil anil kapoor  also kidukki

----------


## ABE

> athe... Arjunte aa body okke ulla oraal thanne venam aa role cheyyan.. Kamal cheythal polum chilappo athara kidu aakil.. Hindiyil anil kapoor  also kidukki


Athu Gentleman alle..Muthalvan allaalo..............Anil Kapoor abhinayicha padam

----------


## Bunny

> athe... Arjunte aa body okke ulla oraal thanne venam aa role cheyyan.. Kamal cheythal polum chilappo athara kidu aakil.. Hindiyil anil kapoor  also kidukki


Oro arimaniyilum ezhuty vechitund ath tinnana alude name!

----------


## wayanadan

> nannaayi. Aamir-shankar padam nadakkaathirikkum.


*പലരും  റോബർട്ടിൽ നിന്നും srk പിന്മാറിയതിനെ വിമർശിച്ചിരുന്നു എനിക്കന്നു തോന്നിയത്  ഷാരൂഖിന്റ്റെ തീരുമാനം ശെരിയായിരുന്നു എന്നാണു, ശങ്കർ സൗത്തിലെ വലിയ സംവിധയകാൻ ആയിരിക്കാം പക്ഷെ  ഉത്തരേന്ത്യയിൽ ഒന്നുമല്ല  ഹിന്ദുസ്ഥാനി ഒഴിച്ച് ശങ്കരിന്റ്റെ  ഒരു പടവും  വിജയമായിട്ടില്ല*

----------


## kandahassan

> Oro arimaniyilum ezhuty vechitund ath tinnana alude name!


Kulfi veetilirikkunna ariyellam innu eduthu check cheythu nokkum  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> Endhiran - 2 Nadakkatteee... Onnonara Aayrkkum..


am waiting...

----------


## GangsteR

> Chiranjeevide 150th film direct cheyyan ram charan sthiramaayi shankarine vilikkunind 
> Chiranjeevi annan ippol gym I'll workout aanu


ayyo venda
 shankarnu chiranjeevi onnum sheri aakilla

----------


## xeon

> Athu Gentleman alle..Muthalvan allaalo..............Anil Kapoor abhinayicha padam


alla Nayak .. Muthalvan Remake

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athokke ingine social mediayilum, industriyile kure ennathinum paadi nadakkam..........100 cr share theatreil ninnu edukknamenkil...........aalu keranm.    70 cr  nediya padngal ATBB  aavamenkil............100 cr nediya padam enthavum.
> 
> pinne tag?  Ippo manassilayille.............Rajaniyum mattullavarum thammilulla vythysam.
> 
> rajaniyude padam 100 kodi nediyaal disaster................vijay/surya okke aanel ATBB.   athu thanne aanayum annayum thammilulla vythyasam.


Big Stars aakumbol avaravarude industryil ethra collect cheythalum mudakumuthal heavy aayakond chilapol media flop tag kodukum.....Tamilil Rajinik ithu sambhavikunnu....Malayalathile kaaryam parayendathillallo..... :Coool:

----------


## akshaycool

Some Foreign citizens about Movie I .. masss   :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 2nd tym kandu...1st tyminekal kooduthal ishtamay
> ...negative aay thonniya 1st halfile chila portions okke nannay aswadikan patti


Ipol manasilayille 1st halfinu ivide parayunna poleyulla problem onnum illennu....! :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> ippol full time dirt & workout aanu .kudavayar okke kuranjitund...ee varsham shooting thudangum..produce cheyyunnathu ram charan ..


shankarinu anganae abadham onnum pattilla

----------


## ABE

> alla Nayak .. Muthalvan Remake


Ithu polinju poyille avide, pandu njaan kandathaa. ormayilla.

----------


## Perumthachan

> *പലരും  റോബർട്ടിൽ നിന്നും srk പിന്മാറിയതിനെ വിമർശിച്ചിരുന്നു എനിക്കന്നു തോന്നിയത്  ഷാരൂഖിന്റ്റെ തീരുമാനം ശെരിയായിരുന്നു എന്നാണു, ശങ്കർ സൗത്തിലെ വലിയ സംവിധയകാൻ ആയിരിക്കാം പക്ഷെ  ഉത്തരേന്ത്യയിൽ ഒന്നുമല്ല  ഹിന്ദുസ്ഥാനി ഒഴിച്ച് ശങ്കരിന്റ്റെ  ഒരു പടവും  വിജയമായിട്ടില്ല*


റോബോട്ട് വേണ്ടാന്ന് വെച്ചതില്* തെറ്റില്ല. അത് കഴിഞ്ഞ റാ.വണ്* ചെയ്തിട്ട് അത് മോശമാക്കിയതാ കുഴപ്പം.
ഹിന്ദുസ്ഥാനി മാത്രമല്ല, റോബോട്ടും ഹിന്ദിയില്* അത്യാവിഷം ഓടിയ പടമാ. ജീന്*സും ആ കാലത്ത് നല്ല പ്രതികരണം ആയിരുന്നു. ആഷിന്*റെ ആദ്യ ഫിലിം ആയോണ്ടും പിന്നെ ലോക അത്ഭുതങ്ങളെ കേന്ദ്രീകരിച്ചുള്ള പാട്ടും. മുതല്*വന്* ഹിന്ദിയില്* ചെയ്യാന്* സാധിച്ചു. ശങ്കറിന് ഇന്ത്യന്* സിനിമയില്* ഒരു സ്ഥാനമുണ്ട്. പ്രിയദര്*ശനെ പോലെ അത് ഉപയോഗിക്കാന്* മൂപ്പര് ശ്രമിച്ചില്ല. ഇപ്പോ അവിടുതുകാര്*ക്കും ഡിജിറ്റല്* കളികള്* മനസിലായി തുടങ്ങി.

----------


## akshaycool

Chiyaaaaaan  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

Sadhaasamayam Ai Ai ennum paranju nadannavanmark over expectation kaaranam ishtapetilla....Aa filminte poraymakal maathrame kandullu.....Athilum kooduthal ulla merits onnum kandilla....Ipol abhiprayam maari....Padam keralathil oru vaaru vaarum...! :Giveup:

----------


## xeon

> Ithu polinju poyille avide, pandu njaan kandathaa. ormayilla.


average////////

----------


## GangsteR

> nannaayi. aamir-shankar padam nadakkaathirikkum.


atenthaaa.... shankar aamir padam vannal record ellam poliyum

----------


## MALABARI

> Sadhaasamayam Ai Ai ennum paranju nadannavanmark over expectation kaaranam ishtapetilla....Aa filminte poraymakal maathrame kandullu.....Athilum kooduthal ulla merits onnum kandilla....Ipol abhiprayam maari....Padam keralathil oru vaaru vaarum...!


at last a sensible post from you,

----------


## GangsteR

> *പലരും  റോബർട്ടിൽ നിന്നും srk പിന്മാറിയതിനെ വിമർശിച്ചിരുന്നു എനിക്കന്നു തോന്നിയത്  ഷാരൂഖിന്റ്റെ തീരുമാനം ശെരിയായിരുന്നു എന്നാണു, ശങ്കർ സൗത്തിലെ വലിയ സംവിധയകാൻ ആയിരിക്കാം പക്ഷെ  ഉത്തരേന്ത്യയിൽ ഒന്നുമല്ല  ഹിന്ദുസ്ഥാനി ഒഴിച്ച് ശങ്കരിന്റ്റെ  ഒരു പടവും  വിജയമായിട്ടില്ല*


athinu shankar 2 films allae hindiyil eduthittullu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 120cr chilavayi ennanu puloos ayirikum. 100c  chilavayi kanumayirikum,apol ithrayum amount thirichu pidikkan ethra collect cheyyanam.


Chilavaya thuka 100 kodiyilum thaazhe maathram....But distributionu eduthirikunna thuka 120 kodiyaanu.....So ellaayidathum distributorsnu labham aakanamenkil padam athupole collect cheyyanam....!Tamilie second best share Lingakaanu 80Cr+.....Athinekal 40Cr extra koduthaanu distribution companies eduthirikunnath....!

----------


## Perumthachan

> atenthaaa.... shankar aamir padam vannal record ellam poliyum


D3. pk. ithikooduthal aamir nu enthoottu record. 2nd nikkunnavarokke 100C purakilaa. 
ippozhulla aamirnte salperu nastapedaathirikkanaa shankar padam vendaannu paranjathu. 
aamir-shankar robot 2 irangiyaal athu aamirnte ra.one aayittu maarum.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> at last a sensible post from you,


Ningalk ipozhaanu bodham vannath ennu para... :Very Happy: 

Njan sensible aaye postaarullu kazhivathum...!

----------


## Perumthachan

> athinu shankar 2 films allae hindiyil eduthittullu


ethaa 2 ennanem? nayak (muthalvan) alle eduthittullu?

----------


## Perumthachan

> Ningalk ipozhaanu bodham vannath ennu para...
> 
> Njan sensible aaye postaarullu kazhivathum...!


athu cherthathu nannaayi. ille njan thamaasha aayittu karuthiyenem.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athu cherthathu nannaayi. ille njan thamaasha aayittu karuthiyenem.


He he......nammade senseinu othalle sensible aayi postan patuu.... :Very Happy:

----------


## ABE

> Sadhaasamayam Ai Ai ennum paranju nadannavanmark over expectation kaaranam ishtapetilla....Aa filminte poraymakal maathrame kandullu.....Athilum kooduthal ulla merits onnum kandilla....Ipol abhiprayam maari....Padam keralathil oru vaaru vaarum...!


Sathyam .. adhyam vanna negative reviewinu shesham ippol varunnathu ellaam positive anallo..njaan padam kaanaan pokunnu 2.30 showykku

----------


## chunkie

Tvm status Ellam kidilam  :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Jo Johnson

Families gonna throng into the theaters for I.....! :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Sathyam .. adhyam vanna negative reviewinu shesham ippol varunnathu ellaam positive anallo..njaan padam kaanaan pokunnu 2.30 showykku


Ithoru fantasy sci-fi fictional entertainer aanu.....Ithil real lifeno realityko sthaanamilla...!3 Hrs of pure entertainment in Grand Style.....!Athaanu I.....! :Giveup: 

Chumma kannumadachu poykoluu...... :Yes3:

----------


## akshaycool

> Families gonna throng into the theaters for I.....!


malayali families veendum tamil cinema kanan theatrilek ..  *I*   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> ethaa 2 ennanem? nayak (muthalvan) alle eduthittullu?


verae etho onnu koodi illae

----------


## GangsteR

> malayali families veendum tamil cinema kanan theatrilek ..  *I*


50 days urappikkaam allae

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Padayappa ullathukondaano rajni muthalvan cheyyathathu ???
> 
> Shankar aa role cheyyan adyam rajani - kamal ennivare sameepichu ennu kettitund


Allaa Rajni Cheyyathe Irunnathu Vere Endo Kaaranam Kondaaaaa... 
Njan Udheshichathu Same Year Padayappa Vannu Industry Hit Aayi Athaa Muthalvanu Miss Aayathu... 
But Still Muthalvan Industry Hit Enokke Chila Websites Paranju Kaanaam... Ethaayalum All Time Second Aayrunnu,,,

----------


## GangsteR

> 


Anjali  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

> malayali families veendum tamil cinema kanan theatrilek ..  *I*


Ente veetinnu innu pokaan irunnatha...but nadannilla...!Naale pokumayirikum avar...! :Clap: 

Ee filminu family audience guaranteed aanu.....! :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

Enku Eppolum Manassilavaatha Kaaryam Endnanu Ithrem Rights Distribution Kodukkunnathu Ennanu... 
Ah Industryude Pottential Manassilaakki Allee Rights Vilkkendathu... 
Ithu 90Cr Padam Ok 125Cr Aanu Rights Vilkkunnathu... Vaangunnavarkkum Vivaramilleee... 
Endhiranu TNil 70Cr Share Vanna Kondu Adutha Rajini Padathinu 70Cr Rights...  :Doh: 
Ithokke Shudha Asambhantham Enne Parayaanullooo...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @uktamilbo 
#I UK - Today and tomorrow are crucial
for collections. Many shows for tonight
80%+ full, good sign. We'll get a better
picture on Monday.

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @uktamilbo 
#Rajinikanth 's Endhiran will most likely
still remain #1 in the UK. Extremely
hard to beat.

----------


## GangsteR

> Ente veetinnu innu pokaan irunnatha...but nadannilla...!Naale pokumayirikum avar...!
> 
> Ee filminu family audience guaranteed aanu.....!


nammudae ividae okkae families ishtam polae padathinu vannu tudangi

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Enku Eppolum Manassilavaatha Kaaryam Endnanu Ithrem Rights Distribution Kodukkunnathu Ennanu... 
> Ah Industryude Pottential Manassilaakki Allee Rights Vilkkendathu... 
> Ithu 90Cr Padam Ok 125Cr Aanu Rights Vilkkunnathu... Vaangunnavarkkum Vivaramilleee... 
> Endhiranu TNil 70Cr Share Vanna Kondu Adutha Rajini Padathinu 70Cr Rights... 
> Ithokke Shudha Asambhantham Enne Parayaanullooo...


Athu vaangunnavarude vivaramillaayma enne parayan patuu...Producers or avaril ninnu vaangunna Distributors max cash vitundaakan sramikunnathine kutam parayan okilla.....!Areawise distributorsinte vidditharamaanu ithu.....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> nammudae ividae okkae families ishtam polae padathinu vannu tudangi


Nee onnu koodi poyi kaanu.....Kurachu koodi enjoy cheyyaan patumayirikum...! :Yes3:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Big Stars aakumbol avaravarude industryil ethra collect cheythalum mudakumuthal heavy aayakond chilapol media flop tag kodukum.....Tamilil Rajinik ithu sambhavikunnu....Malayalathile kaaryam parayendathillallo.....


athinu avide thallanum valippikkanum rajaniyude koode antony illa............ivide angine oruthan ullathukondu chilar jeevichu povunnu.

----------


## GangsteR

> Enku Eppolum Manassilavaatha Kaaryam Endnanu Ithrem Rights Distribution Kodukkunnathu Ennanu... 
> Ah Industryude Pottential Manassilaakki Allee Rights Vilkkendathu... 
> Ithu 90Cr Padam Ok 125Cr Aanu Rights Vilkkunnathu... Vaangunnavarkkum Vivaramilleee... 
> Endhiranu TNil 70Cr Share Vanna Kondu Adutha Rajini Padathinu 70Cr Rights... 
> Ithokke Shudha Asambhantham Enne Parayaanullooo...


kodukunnavanum vangunnavanum profitil allae notram..athu kittaatae varumbozha preshnam

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athinu avide thallanum valippikkanum rajaniyude koode antony illa............ivide angine oruthan ullathukondu chilar jeevichu povunnu.


Oh pinnee....Ee Antony karachil nirtharayille machaanu.... :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> Nee onnu koodi poyi kaanu.....Kurachu koodi enjoy cheyyaan patumayirikum...!


ini torrentil kanam  :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR

> athinu avide thallanum valippikkanum rajaniyude koode antony illa............ivide angine oruthan ullathukondu chilar jeevichu povunnu.


kuttiyum pettiyum ennu parayum polae Antonym Sreekumarum  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> kodukunnavanum vangunnavanum profitil allae notram..athu kittaatae varumbozha preshnam


Kodukunnavan ok....But vaangunnavanu alpam enkilum bodham undenkil profit undaakanam ennu valla aagrahum undenkil ee thukak vaangan nilkilla.....!Ithu pani swayam medichedukunnathaanu....!

----------


## GangsteR

ഇത് ഒരു ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമ ആണോനു ചോദിച്ചാൽ
അതുക്കും മേലെ എന്നതു മാത്രമാണ് മറുപടി….
'ഐ' ഒരു ഷങ്കര് സിനിമ എന്നതിലുപരി, ഇത്
പൂര്ണസമായും ഒരു വിക്രം ഷോ ആണ്…..അത്രയ്ക്ക
ും അമ്പരപ്പിച്ചു കളഞ്ഞു.....അദ്ദ
േഹത്തിന്റെ കടിനാധ്വാനം മുഴുവൻ സിനിമയിലുണ്ട്….
പിന്നെ എമി ജാക്സൺ....അയ്യോ എമിയെ കുറിച്ച്
പിന്നെ പറയണ്ട..ഫുൾ ടൈം ഇങ്ങനെ കണ്ട്
കൊണ്ട് ഇരിക്കാൻ തോന്നും...എന്താ
ഭംഗി...അഭിനയവും കലക്കി..
പിന്നെ നമ്മടെ സ്വന്തം സുരേഷേട്ടൻ....പടത്തിൽ
ആദ്യം കാണുന്നത് തന്നെ സുരേഷേട്ടനെയാണ്*..പല
സ്ഥലങ്ങളിലും അദ്ധേഹത്തിന്റെ കഥാപാത്രത്തിന്
വമ്പൻ കയ്യടി ലഭിച്ചു.. ഉപന് പട്ടേലിന്റെസ
കഥാപാത്രവുമെല്ലാം ഒന്നിനൊന്ന്
മെച്ചം
ലിംഗേശന്,ചെന്നൈ സ്വദേശിയായ ബോഡി ബില്ഡര്, അയാള്
ജീവനെക്കാളേറെ ആരാധിക്കുന്ന മോഡല് ദിയ
തുടർന്നുണ്ടാകുന്ന സംഭവവികാസങ്ങളും
പ്രശ്നനങ്ങളുമാണ് ചിത്രം പറയുന്നുത്.. ഒരു പ്രണയ
പ്രതികാര കഥ തന്നെയാണ് ഐ….ആളുകൾക്ക് വലിയ
മെസേജ് ഒന്നും തരുന്ന സിനിമയല്ല……….
പക്ഷേ, നിങൾ ഈ സിനിമ കാണണം. അത്രക്കു മികച്ചതാണ്
ഷങ്കറീൻറെ മേക്കിങ്.
അതുക്കുംമേലെ പി സി ശ്രീരാമിൻറെ വിഷ്വൽസും എ
ആർ റഹ്മാൻറെ ബാക്ഗ്രൗണ്ട് സ്കോറിങും….എല്ല
ാത്തിനുമുപരി വിക്രം എന്ന ഈ
സിനിമയുടെ നട്ടെല്ല് അതിനു വേണ്ടി മാത്രം ഈ
സിനിമ കാണണം.
ഓരോ രംഗങ്ങളും ഇത്രയും പെര്ഫെവക്ട്
ആയി അവതരിപ്പിക്കാന്* വിക്രമിന് മാത്രമേ കഴിയൂ എന്ന്
ബോധ്യപ്പെടുത്തുന്ന പ്രകടനങ്ങള്.
ലോകത്തെ ഏതൊരു
ബോഡി ബില്ഡരറോടും കിടപിടിക്കുന്ന
ബോഡി ഷോ പ്രദര്ശപനങ്ങള്……..
കഥാപരമായി പുതുമ ഒന്നും അവകാശപ്പെടാനില്
ലെങ്കിലും ഇന്നോളം കണ്ടിട്ടില്ലാത്ത മികച്ച
വിഷ്വൽസാണ് പടത്തിന്ടെ ഹൈലൈറ്റ്….ഹോളിവുഡ് പടങ്ങളായ
സൂപ്പർമാനിലും സ്പൈഡർമാനിലുമൊക
്കെ എവിടെയാണ് ലോജിക്?
അത്തരം ചിന്തകളൊക്കെ മാറ്റി വച്ച്
ആസ്വദിക്കേണ്ട സിനിമയാണ് ഐ……
പടം കണ്ടിട്ട് ഇഷ്മാവാത്തവരോട്. 3
വർഷത്തെ കഠിനാധ്വാനമാണ്. നിരവധിപേർ,
ആയിരത്തിലേറെ മണിക്കൂറുകൾ വിശ്രമമില്ലാതെ,
പലതരം കഷ്ടപ്പാടുകൾ സഹിച്ചാണ്, രണ്ടര മണിക്കൂർ
പ്രദർശിപ്പിക്കാവുന്ന ഒരു സിനിമ തയ്യാറാക്കുന്നത്
എന്തെങ്കിലുമൊക്കെ നല്ല
കാര്യങളും കൂടി റിവ്യൂ എഴുതമ്പോൾ / പറയുമ്പോൾ പറയുക.
നിങൾ കാരണം ഒരാൾ ഈ പടം മിസ് ചെയ്യരുത്.
വിക്രമിനു വേണ്ടി കാണുക…
കാരണം അദ്ധേഹത്തിനെ കുറിച്ച് പറയാൻ
വാക്കുകളില്ല....’Dedication at its Peak’ We Salute you Vikram
Sir….. നിങ്ങൾക്ക് നാഷണൽ അവാർഡ് അല്ല
അതുക്കും മേലേ യുള്ള അവാർഡ് വരും....തീർച്ച
ഈ ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് വേണ്ടി പ്രവർത്തിച്ച
എല്ലാവർക്കും സിൽവർ സ്ക്രീൻ പിക്ച്ചേഴ്സിന്
റെ അഭിനന്ദനങ്ങൾ…

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ini torrentil kanam


Ee padam ok torrentil kandit enthu kaaryam....Visual Beauty Big Screenil ninnu thanne enjoy cheyyunnathalle sugham....!

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Enku Eppolum Manassilavaatha Kaaryam Endnanu Ithrem Rights Distribution Kodukkunnathu Ennanu... 
> Ah Industryude Pottential Manassilaakki Allee Rights Vilkkendathu... 
> Ithu 90Cr Padam Ok 125Cr Aanu Rights Vilkkunnathu... Vaangunnavarkkum Vivaramilleee... 
> Endhiranu TNil 70Cr Share Vanna Kondu Adutha Rajini Padathinu 70Cr Rights... 
> Ithokke Shudha Asambhantham Enne Parayaanullooo...


aakrantham............panathodulla aarthi............ethra koduthaalum.........athokke thirichu kittum ennulla pratheeksha...............2/3 varsham oonum urakkavum nashtapettu panam irakki producer padam pidichu kondu varumbol............chumma kaiyum ketti ninnu angu 100 cr koduthu padam vaangi 125 kodi ekukkam enna athyarthi................enthayalum paavam producermarkku nallthu............ivattakal karanam.

ivarkku ithu thanne kitttanam....................padam janagal kanathe enthayalum 100 cr kitilla...........producerkku labhavum aavum..........mikkavarum therukarkkum.............akkarantham moothu irangithirichavanu.............kasu kitiyellenkil aarkku enthuchetham..........athra thanne.

----------


## Shivettan

> Ellam chettante ishtam pole enna cinemayude actor cum producer cum njaadi njaramb!
> 
> Industryil senior ayitulla co actorsine bahumanikan padikku Mr shivettan :p





> Ellam chettante ishtam pole enna wayanadan hit chithrathinte producer - actor aanu ...ikkade phantom thinte producer  
> 
> Dasarasanaayakam Dr sudaakaran Nair 
> 
> Anyaaya actor aanu ..thalpara kakshiyaane




eeswaraaa...addeham aayurnno iddeham... __/\__
ennodu kshamikkuuu....

----------


## Ferno



----------


## sha

> 


idhu pole onnu keralathilum udegil colour aayene..

----------


## sha

Yesterday's crowd in Dubai Golden Cinemas..

----------


## Jo Johnson

I ellaathukum mele...! :Giveup:

----------


## akshaycool

> I ellaathukum mele...!


*I* Influenza Virus elllaarkkum badicha poleyanu theatrile avastha..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *I* Influenza Virus elllaarkkum badicha poleyanu theatrile avastha..


Padam kandirangiya oru amaanushika niroopakan parayunna kutamaanu.....I Shankar paranjath beauty enna concept vachaanu angane oru peritathu ennu....But padam kaanumbol aarkum manasilaakum Influenza Virusinte I aanennu.......Angaerk padam otum ishtapetillathre......!Aa pandithante munpil kundithathode njan shirassu kunikunnu...! :Laughing:

----------


## akshaycool

> Padam kandirangiya oru amaanushika niroopakan parayunna kutamaanu.....I Shankar paranjath beauty enna concept vachaanu angane oru peritathu ennu....But padam kaanumbol aarkum manasilaakum Influenza Virusinte I aanennu.......Angaerk padam otum ishtapetillathre......!Aa pandithante munpil kundithathode njan shirassu kunikunnu...!


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## akshaycool

Njan 3rd time mikkavarum Calicut Kairali nnu kanumm..nxt week

----------


## Ferno

> Njan 3rd time mikkavarum Calicut Kairali nnu kanumm..nxt week


Njan 2 tyms..From apsara nd Kairali  :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Njan 2 tyms..From apsara nd Kairali


Njan ee monday naatil varum....2nd watchinu ponam....! :Band:

----------


## Ferno

> Njan ee monday naatil varum....2nd watchinu ponam....!


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Big Stars aakumbol avaravarude industryil ethra collect cheythalum mudakumuthal heavy aayakond chilapol media flop tag kodukum.....Tamilil Rajinik ithu sambhavikunnu....Malayalathile kaaryam parayendathillallo.....





> athinu avide thallanum valippikkanum rajaniyude koode antony illa............ivide angine oruthan ullathukondu chilar jeevichu povunnu.


Athinte Idayil Koode Randennavum Thudangiyaaaa...  :Doh: 

Keralathil TN Pole Rights Kodukkal Paripadi Aanel Evde Maryathakku Oru Hit Undaavillaaa... 
Last Year Nokkiyaal... Banglore Days & Velli Moonga Maathram Hit Kaanu... Baaki Ok Flop Aayrkkum... 

TNil Oru 60Cr Big Budget Padam 15-20Cr Satellite & Other Rights Kitti Kazhinju... 
Pinne Distribution Rights 62Cr Aanu Poyathenkil 63Cr Enkilum Kittiyaale Hit Aavu... 

Allaathe Evduthe Pole 7Cr Padam... 5Cr Satellite & Other Rights Kitti... 
Theatrel Oru 3Cr Share Vannu 1Cr Profit Aayal Udan Hit Allaaa...  :Laughing:  

Big Films Ithupole Ullaa Ithuvare Povaathe Rates Povumbol Aanu Preshnam...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> [COLOR="#000080"]Athinte Idayil Koode Randennavum Thudangiyaaaa... 
> 
> Keralathil TN Pole Rights Kodukkal Paripadi Aanel Evde Maryathakku Oru Hit Undaavillaaa... 
> Last Year Nokkiyaal... Banglore Days & Velli Moonga Maathram Hit Kaanu... Baaki Ok Flop Aayrkkum... 
> 
> TNil Oru 60Cr Big Budget Padam 15-20Cr Satellite & Other Rights Kitti Kazhinju... 
> Pinne Distribution Rights 62Cr Aanu Poyathenkil 63Cr Enkilum Kittiyaale Hit Aavu... 
> 
> Allaathe Evduthe Pole 7Cr Padam... 5Cr Satellite & Other Rights Kitti... 
> ...


Pinnalla.....Angane paranju koduk......Ithinellaam kaaranam kure parata distributors aanu....! :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

Athok nammude naadu....Oraal produce cheyyunnu...Kazhivathum ayaal thanne irakunnu.....10 kodi collect cheythal BB....Kurachu Big Film aanel 15 kodi....!Thats ol....So simple and humble BBs.....! :Laughing:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Njanum 2 pravshyam kandu....first tym kandath fans shw athiravile aayrnu....ippol 2nd tym kandappol munp arojakamay thonniya first halfile portions okke ishtapettu....munp 3.75/5 aayrnnu...ippol 4/5 ! but ippozhum ore oru -ve athu pole thonniyath fi8s ellaam avshyamillathe valichu neetiyo ennanu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Njanum 2 pravshyam kandu....first tym kandath fans shw athiravile aayrnu....ippol 2nd tym kandappol munp arojakamay thonniya first halfile portions okke ishtapettu....munp 3.75/5 aayrnnu...ippol 4/5 ! but ippozhum ore oru -ve athu pole thonniyath fi8s ellaam avshyamillathe valichu neetiyo ennanu


aavashyamillaathe -ve thonnunnath enthinaanu hei.... :Laughing: 

Fi8s alle....chumma kandondirikerutho....? :Laughing: 

Chilar 1st day kandit abhiprayapedunnath kandu padam oru 20-30 minutes trim cheythal nannaayirikumennu......Ithinu maathram trimming evide cheyyaan aanennu manasilaakunnilla.... :Laughing:

----------


## jeeva

nale second watchinu pokum athu kazighi poromotersine theri vilichoru review idanam..

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> aavashyamillaathe -ve thonnunnath enthinaanu hei....
> 
> Fi8s alle....chumma kandondirikerutho....?
> 
> Chilar 1st day kandit abhiprayapedunnath kandu padam oru 20-30 minutes trim cheythal nannaayirikumennu......Ithinu maathram trimming evide cheyyaan aanennu manasilaakunnilla....


Trim cheyyan okke und...njan ee paranja pole fi8s athyavashyam over-length aanu...but kandirikam...pinne aa china portions ( 2nd watchil ishtapettenkilum ) , oru nalla editor vijarichal nannayt trim cheyth super output undakan budhimut onnumilla

----------


## Jo Johnson

> nale second watchinu pokum athu kazighi *poromotersine theri vilichoru review idanam*..


 :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Trim cheyyan okke und...njan ee paranja pole fi8s athyavashyam over-length aanu...but kandirikam...pinne aa china portions ( 2nd watchil ishtapettenkilum ) , oru nalla editor vijarichal nannayt trim cheyth super output undakan budhimut onnumilla


China portions ellaa sceneum visually valare appealing and emotionally valare soothing aanu.....Athil evide aarku enthaanu trim cheyyaan ullathu..?enik manasilaakunnilla....!kureyennam ithu thanne parayunnu...! :Doh:

----------


## Rocking Nisu

ഈ മസിൽ മാനെ അറിയുമോ ??

https://www.facebook.com/Cinemedia00...type=1&theater

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> China portions ellaa sceneum visually valare appealing and emotionally valare soothing aanu.....Athil evide aarku enthaanu trim cheyyaan ullathu..?enik manasilaakunnilla....!kureyennam ithu thanne parayunnu...!


Athe,nalla lagging vanna portions aanath  :Yes3:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Athe,nalla lagging vanna portions aanath


enthaanu lagging vannathu....?Onnu vyakthamakamo..?Enik nannayi ishtapetu aa scenes ok....avar thammil adukunna scenes alle...athil evideyanu cut varendathu...?

----------


## akshaycool



----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> enthaanu lagging vannathu....?Onnu vyakthamakamo..?Enik nannayi ishtapetu aa scenes ok....avar thammil adukunna scenes alle...athil evideyanu cut varendathu...?


Spoiler aakum....kaanendavar okke kandit discuss pannalam  :Ok:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 


ivane ok pidichu eriyunnundallo vikram padathil..... :Laughing:

----------


## Leader

> enthaanu lagging vannathu....?Onnu vyakthamakamo..?Enik nannayi ishtapetu aa scenes ok....avar thammil adukunna scenes alle...athil evideyanu cut varendathu...?


lagging ennu parayunnathu ottu mikka cases-um aswadana reethiyude vyathyasam anu... chilappol sariyum avarundu...

Hollywood best movies ellam laggggiiiingggg anennu parayendi varum ee theory vechu nokkiyal.....

----------


## ABE

Naaleyalle aa sudinam, ithu veezhaan thudangunna sudinam..............ITV evide? :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> lagging ennu parayunnathu ottu mikka cases-um aswadana reethiyude vyathyasam anu... chilappol sariyum avarundu...
> 
> Hollywood best movies ellam laggggiiiingggg anennu parayendi varum ee theory vechu nokkiyal.....


Pinnallaathe....Comedyo songso stuntso onnum illaatha scenes vannal chilark lagging aanu......!Entha parayuka.....Enik nannayi ishtapeta portions aanu China portions ok.....Kandirikan visually valare pleasing and emotionally pleasant aayirunnu...!Athok cut cheythu kalayanam chilark....!

----------


## Bunny

> Pinnallaathe....Comedyo songso stuntso onnum illaatha scenes vannal chilark lagging aanu......!Entha parayuka.....Enik nannayi ishtapeta portions aanu China portions ok.....Kandirikan visually valare pleasing and emotionally pleasant aayirunnu...!Athok cut cheythu kalayanam chilark....!


Screenil arelum karanjal koovunna nada keralam :p

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Screenil arelum karanjal koovunna nada keralam :p


Fast aayitu pokunna oru filmil alpam emotional scenes vannaal apol thudangum irikaporuthi illaayma chilark...ennit lagging polum....!

----------


## Bunny

> Fast aayitu pokunna oru filmil alpam emotional scenes vannaal apol thudangum irikaporuthi illaayma chilark...ennit lagging polum....!


Irritating Ann aa attitude...
Screenil etelum character karayukayo emotional dialogue parayukayo cheytal appol tundangum irutath koovalum comment adiyum...

But chila comments okka anyaya timing arikum...but majoritym irritating ayi Ann feel cheytitulath

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


Kollam dhanya remya innale vare ella showyum HF aanathre....innum koodi angane ayirikum...townil vereyum 2 theatrilum carnivalil 8 showyum undu....ennittum anyaya thiraku aanu  :Coolthumb:

----------


## Karikamuri Shanmugan

> Screenil arelum karanjal koovunna nada keralam :p


Athrakokke undo.. :Wink:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> atenthaaa.... shankar aamir padam vannal record ellam poliyum


shanker + bolly big star.. athippo ranbir aayaalum mathi... bollywood ile gadar nu sheshamulla sakala ATBBs um kumbittu thozhuthu maari nilkkum




> D3. pk. ithikooduthal aamir nu enthoottu record. 2nd nikkunnavarokke 100C purakilaa. 
> ippozhulla aamirnte salperu nastapedaathirikkanaa shankar padam vendaannu paranjathu. 
> aamir-shankar robot 2 irangiyaal athu aamirnte ra.one aayittu maarum.


shanker manappoorvam mosham padam edukkan try cheythalum ra.one pole oru padam irakkaan pattilla..  aamir vendennu vachenkil nalla onnam tharam mandatharam thanne




> *പലരും റോബർട്ടിൽ നിന്നും srk പിന്മാറിയതിനെ വിമർശിച്ചിരുന്നു എനിക്കന്നു തോന്നിയത് ഷാരൂഖിന്റ്റെ തീരുമാനം ശെരിയായിരുന്നു എന്നാണു, ശങ്കർ സൗത്തിലെ വലിയ സംവിധയകാൻ ആയിരിക്കാം പക്ഷെ ഉത്തരേന്ത്യയിൽ ഒന്നുമല്ല ഹിന്ദുസ്ഥാനി ഒഴിച്ച് ശങ്കരിന്റ്റെ ഒരു പടവും വിജയമായിട്ടില്ല*


kadhalan um , indian um hits aanu.. dubbed padangalile ettavum valiya hit
endhiran nte hindi version nte athra collxn undakkaan.. athinte 10 il 1 undakkaan baakki south BBs dubb cheythaal kazhiyumo ?
anil kapoor enna aarumallaathaayi maariya star ne vach padam pidich aamir khan enna superstar nte kidu wom vanna padathinekkal collxn undakkiya aal aanu shanker
aparichit okke jeevithathil kanda ettavum mikacha padam aayaanu tv il kanda pala northies um karuthunnath.
angeru hindi il oru padame eduthittulloo.. tamil il edutha padam hindi il kandu north indians hit aakunu enkil .. hindi stars ne vach angeru padam cheythal enthakum ennu manasilakkaan cheriya budhi mathi
srk kaanichath mandatharam thanne.. annu robot cheythirunenkil ippozhum bolly record aa padam aayirunnaane.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 1000c gross nedunna Indian cinema...ath Ann tinju Annan kanunna swapanam


athinu north star + tamil star + shanker mathi.. easy aayi nadakkum

----------


## Deewana

@tinjuJISHNU dubbed films record vere ethoo oru film aan.. Endhiran record ittittilla... BOI yil und...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Indiail 1 crore salary vaangiya first actor chiranjeevi aanu then amitab then rajni ...southil rajni kazhinjal biggest star ..appozhaanu angeru politics kalikkan poyathu 
> 
> Comeback movie record initial aayirkkum ....after 8 years


order thettaan chance undennu thonunu
1cr aadhyam vangiyath bachan aanennu thonunu.. then rajni.. then chiru..
pakshe 1.25cr il aadhyam ethiyath chiru aanu.. annu telugu cinemakku tax illa

bigger than bachan ennu paranju india today ude cover page chiranjeevi vannirunu.. gharana mogudu time il (ey hero)
annu lady amitab bachan vijayashanthi 60lkhs entho aanu  :Wacko:  sridevi okke valare pinnil

kamalhasan onnu aanju pidichaal rajni kazhinjaal india le ettavum valiya star aavaam.. ath kond south ile 2nd star ennu parayan pattilla.. ippol.. pakshe south ile 3rd aanu.. no doubt

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> @tinjuJISHNU dubbed films record vere ethoo oru film aan.. Endhiran record ittittilla... BOI yil und...


2012 
ath english padam alle.. ath nokkenda

----------


## Deewana

alla... Indian film ... article thappam later...

----------


## john1234

I kandondu irrikumbbol thoniyatha.. influenza oru virus. alle koonan amy.yumayittum santhannamayittu okke body contact cheyumbbol athu transmit cheyille?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> This news is already on AP magazines. Shanker said "Yes". Then it will a mass....Chiranjeevi was a popular star in Hindi, and in other Southern States.


pinne alla.




> chiru nu kerala market illallo..so ividathe collectione badhikkum....again...hype pole irikkum...
> bahubali mal version undel decent collection varendathanu....


chiru nu kerala market illanno ? pulli oru legendary star aanu.. hype undakkanulla ellaam angerkkund..

ivide aadhyamayitt TN nu purath ninnum oru OL star vannath chiru aanu.

enik pulleene ishtamalla.. pakshe oru sambavam thanne aanu.. shanker padam cheythal pinne andhra il record pottaan noottaandu kaalam edukkum..  south india muzhuvuan chiranjeevi veendum van sambavam aavukayum cheyyum.. chelappo pratheekshikkatha range il kayari povanum mathi.. rajni annante athra onnum varillenkilum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> alla... Indian film ... article thappam later...


biggest hit enno biggest grosser enno? boggest grosser ennanenki ath robot thanne.. kurach vyathasathil 2012 allaathe vere oru padavum illa.

biggest hit aanenkil chotta chetan no , hindustaniyo okke aakaam... pakshe angane parayenda karyamilla.. 2012 thanne aayirikkum paranjittundavuka..

----------


## KulFy

> I kandondu irrikumbbol thoniyatha.. influenza oru virus. alle koonan amy.yumayittum santhannamayittu okke body contact cheyumbbol athu transmit cheyille?


usually influenza spread aakunnathu chumakkumbozho sneeze cheyyumbozho spit cheyyumbozho alle anganeya njan vayichittullathu....in the film koonan vikram chumakkukayo sneeze cheyyukayo cheyyunnilla...so i don't think it will transmit

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Padayappa ullathukondaano rajni muthalvan cheyyathathu ???
> 
> Shankar aa role cheyyan adyam rajani - kamal ennivare sameepichu ennu kettitund


shanker ellaa padangalum aadhyam rajniye aanu aalochikuka... muthalvan um anniyan um okke angane aayirunu

robo kamalhasan priti zinta aayirunu.. athinte photos okke kidu aanu

muthalvan political issues nte karyam paranju annan reject cheythappo... vijay ne aalochichu ( akramam)

muthalvan / gentleman rajni  cheyyanamayirunu  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Muthalvan Almost Oru Industry Hit Level Undu... Same Year Padayappa Irangiya Kondu Pani Kitti...


muthalvan tamil < padayappa tamil

muthalvan tamil + telugu RB > padayappa tamil + telugu
ennaanu ente arivu

ath pole indian collxn 30cr aanu arivu.. hindi thanne 10cr aduthundallo... :Adhupinne:  tamil um telugum koodi 20cr ullloo...  aa time il hindi padangal 100cr+  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Aa timeil van hype Ulla padangal okkeyaanu 40 center I'll okke irakkunnathu ...pinne chansrolsavam aanu wide release thudakkam ittathu ...86 theaters


hariharan pilla 70-73 theaters
king 40
dubai 41-43
aalavanthan -48
sivaji - 86 ( ithaanu sharikkulla 1st wide release )
thandavam - 56
chandrolsavam - 56 ???





> Only 32 release centres allae.... 35 C Budget... I maximum 100 c,athinu mukalil onnum kaanillaa


27cr budget aanu anniyan

chnadramukhi okke 20 theaters entho aayirunu.. 32 okke vamban sambavam aanu

----------


## john1234

> usually influenza spread aakunnathu chumakkumbozho sneeze cheyyumbozho spit cheyyumbozho alle anganeya njan vayichittullathu....in the film koonan vikram chumakkukayo sneeze cheyyukayo cheyyunnilla...so i don't think it will transmit


oru virus padaraan ethara neram vennam

"The influenza virus is transmitted in most cases by droplets through the coughing and sneezing of infected persons, but it can be transmitted as well by direct contact.

Direct-contact transmission involves skin-to-skin contact and physical transfer of microorganisms to a susceptible host from an infected or colonized person, such as occurs when personnel turn patients, bathe patients, or perform other patient-care activities that require physical contact. Direct-contact transmission also can occur between two patients (e.g., by hand contact), with one serving as the source of infectious microorganisms and the other as a susceptible host. "

----------


## Leader

> Athrakokke undo..


undu..... ...

----------


## GangsteR

............

----------


## FK Raja

> oru virus padaraan ethara neram vennam
> 
> "The influenza virus is transmitted in most cases by droplets through the coughing and sneezing of infected persons, but it can be transmitted as well by direct contact.
> 
> Direct-contact transmission involves skin-to-skin contact and physical transfer of microorganisms to a susceptible host from an infected or colonized person, such as occurs when personnel turn patients, bathe patients, or perform other patient-care activities that require physical contact. Direct-contact transmission also can occur between two patients (e.g., by hand contact), with one serving as the source of infectious microorganisms and the other as a susceptible host. "


Main thing is I virus rarely affect human beings..! SO, it won't SPREAD and can be transmitted only through injections, etc...  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## kadathanadan

njaanum kandu....
hostelil ninnum 60 km akaleyulla oru thtril ninnum..
sound clarity oke para koora..
ennalum padam vallandangu ishtapettu..
vikraminte aa transformation scene oke vallandangu feel aaki kalanju..
Karnatakayil aanel polum 75% atndnce indaarnnu..
pattiyaal onnoode kaaananam

----------


## Kashinathan

Ennale punalur oke kidu rush aayirunnu.

----------


## Flackyz

> Naaleyalle aa sudinam, ithu veezhaan thudangunna sudinam..............ITV evide?


ITV tamilnattilotte thirichittunde photo pidikkan.. Keralathil 1 week koodi extend cheyyananu chance..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Njan 3rd time mikkavarum Calicut Kairali nnu kanumm..nxt week


Nxt Week Nummade Padam Kairaliyil Rlz Und

----------


## KingOfKings

> Vijay - vikram padam allel yenthiran 2


Shankar next Vijay - Vikram padam means multi starrer anno?

----------


## Perumthachan

> shanker manappoorvam mosham padam edukkan try cheythalum ra.one pole oru padam irakkaan pattilla..  aamir vendennu vachenkil nalla onnam tharam mandatharam thanne


ennittu enthaa ithrem varsham aayittum shankar nu oru khan padam cheyaan saadhikaanjathu? rajamoulikku bhaasha prashnamundu pinne telugu cinemayude veliyilottu aagraham illennu swayam paranju. nayak cheytha sthithikku shankarinu hindi cinema cheyaan aagramillennu parayaan saadhikkillia. 22 varsham aayitu enthukondu Bollywoodile top nadanmaaru ingere angottu aduppikkunnilla.  
reason is simple. only fizz.

----------


## Flackyz

> shanker ellaa padangalum aadhyam rajniye aanu aalochikuka... muthalvan um anniyan um okke angane aayirunurobo kamalhasan priti zinta aayirunu.. athinte photos okke kidu aanumuthalvan political issues nte karyam paranju annan reject cheythappo... vijay ne aalochichu ( akramam)muthalvan / gentleman rajni  cheyyanamayirunu


enthunanu rajni cheyyunnathe.. Ee 2 cinemayilum Arjun moshamakkiyathum illa cinema bb aavukayum chaithu... Ella cinema um rajni thanme cheyyana mennundo... Ithorumathiri ippam aa cinema chaitha hero sine kaliyakkunnathu pole unde... Annyanum,ai um Vikram nannayitte chaithu ee roles rajni chaithirunnenkil ennu chithikkunnathu enthinanu...

----------


## GangsteR

> Ee padam ok torrentil kandit enthu kaaryam....Visual Beauty Big Screenil ninnu thanne enjoy cheyyunnathalle sugham....!


oru pravashyam kandallo... ini cash kalayan vayya

----------


## GangsteR

> Padam kandirangiya oru amaanushika niroopakan parayunna kutamaanu.....I Shankar paranjath beauty enna concept vachaanu angane oru peritathu ennu....But padam kaanumbol aarkum manasilaakum Influenza Virusinte I aanennu.......Angaerk padam otum ishtapetillathre......!Aa pandithante munpil kundithathode njan shirassu kunikunnu...!


Suresh Gopi puncodu koodi  parayunnundallo I influenza virus ennu..athu kondayirikum

----------


## kandahassan

> hariharan pilla 70-73 theaters
> king 40
> dubai 41-43
> aalavanthan -48
> sivaji - 86 ( ithaanu sharikkulla 1st wide release )
> thandavam - 56
> chandrolsavam - 56 ????


Mollywoodil wide release thudakkam kuricha chithram chandrolsavam aanu ..86 theaters but padam mixed wom aayirunallo ..shivaji kku anyaaya initial aayirunallo ivde  :Yes3:

----------


## san

> Ithu polinju poyille avide, pandu njaan kandathaa. ormayilla.


Theatre Il athyavashyam gross cheythu..aa varsham 5th highest grosser entho aanuIt was even bigger in tv..sthiram Sunday prime time Il naayak repeat varumaayirunnu..

----------


## GangsteR

> Njan 3rd time mikkavarum Calicut Kairali nnu kanumm..nxt week


I praanthan  :Yeye:

----------


## KingOfKings

> oru pravashyam kandallo... ini cash kalayan vayya


ningle pole ullavaranu annu Tinju parja viewers alle? Swantham starinte padam Torrentil ninum kannum Shankar padam wom enagne annu enkilum thetreilil poi kannum

----------


## kandahassan

> Shankar next Vijay - Vikram padam means multi starrer anno?


Anger oru interview I'll paranjirunnu angerkku etho English noval cinema aakkan thaalparyam undennu ..main 2 leads ...then paranju ajith - vijay suit aanennu but pinne kettathu ajith cheyilla pakaram vikram ennu  :Yes3:

----------


## GangsteR

> Njan ee monday naatil varum....2nd watchinu ponam....!


ipol evidayaa?

----------


## GangsteR

> Njanum 2 pravshyam kandu....first tym kandath fans shw athiravile aayrnu....ippol 2nd tym kandappol munp arojakamay thonniya first halfile portions okke ishtapettu....munp 3.75/5 aayrnnu...ippol 4/5 ! but ippozhum ore oru -ve athu pole thonniyath fi8s ellaam avshyamillathe valichu neetiyo ennanu


fights kuranju poyenna entae abhiprayam... cycle fight onnum valya impact undaakiyilla

----------


## KingOfKings

> Anger oru interview I'll paranjirunnu angerkku etho English noval cinema aakkan thaalparyam undennu ..main 2 leads ...then paranju ajith - vijay suit aanennu but pinne kettathu ajith cheyilla pakaram vikram ennu


Ajith Shankar movie reject  cheytho?

----------


## GangsteR

> Pinnallaathe....Comedyo songso stuntso onnum illaatha scenes vannal chilark lagging aanu......!Entha parayuka.....Enik nannayi ishtapeta portions aanu China portions ok.....Kandirikan visually valare pleasing and emotionally pleasant aayirunnu...!Athok cut cheythu kalayanam chilark....!


Eniku china scenes ottum ishtamayilla.. chinayil pokanda ennu varae thonni poyi

----------


## kandahassan

> Ajith Shankar movie reject  cheytho?


Idakku news okke vannirunnu ....ullathaano ennu ariyilla  :Yes:

----------


## john1234

> Main thing is I virus rarely affect human beings..! SO, it won't SPREAD and can be transmitted only through injections, etc...


e cinemakkathu avar thanne annu parayunnathu influenza ennu .. americayil flu ennu parayum athu seasonal changes varumbbol varunnathu annu ..influenza pidipettu ingane symptoms kannuna athiyathe vekthi aayirrkkum I.yile vikram .. influenza ennu allairnnu parayendathu vere enthelum chumma oru peru undakannamayirrnnu..

----------


## john1234

> fights kuranju poyenna entae abhiprayam... cycle fight onnum valya impact undaakiyilla


yeah fights porayayirrnnu.. oru taken type fight okke aayirrunnel athu mathiyayairirnnu kandu irrikaan..

----------


## GangsteR

> Shankar next Vijay - Vikram padam means multi starrer anno?


inganae oru padam shankar cheyunillallo..nxt rajini sammatichal Endhiran 2 aakum

----------


## GangsteR

> ningle pole ullavaranu annu Tinju parja viewers alle? Swantham starinte padam Torrentil ninum kannum Shankar padam wom enagne annu enkilum thetreilil poi kannum


manassilaayilla

----------


## FK Raja

> e cinemakkathu avar thanne annu parayunnathu influenza ennu .. americayil flu ennu parayum athu seasonal changes varumbbol varunnathu annu ..influenza pidipettu ingane symptoms kannuna athiyathe vekthi aayirrkkum I.yile vikram .. influenza ennu allairnnu parayendathu vere enthelum chumma oru peru undakannamayirrnnu..


YEah.. it is not found to affect humans coz it's not tested in humans.. It's a man-made virus... So, shankar thante imagination vechu orennam angu kaachi.... Athre ullu..   btw, Influenza *H4N2* aanennu specially parayunnundu.!  :Yes3:

----------


## GangsteR

> yeah fights porayayirrnnu.. oru taken type fight okke aayirrunnel athu mathiyayairirnnu kandu irrikaan..


Peter Hein b aayirunnenkil chilapol fightsinte range mariyenae

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## FK Raja

> Njanum 2 pravshyam kandu....first tym kandath fans shw athiravile aayrnu....ippol 2nd tym kandappol munp arojakamay thonniya first halfile portions okke ishtapettu....munp 3.75/5 aayrnnu...ippol 4/5 ! but ippozhum ore oru -ve athu pole thonniyath fi8s ellaam avshyamillathe valichu neetiyo ennanu


FIght scenes valichu neettiyathaayi enikkum feel cheythu, bt, orikkalum athu valiya -ve aanennu enikku thonnunnilla  :Adhupinne:  Negatives vere kure undu  :Girl Mad:

----------


## GangsteR

Cine Shore @ CineShore 
So its a new record in Kerala. #Endhiran 's life time
share of 5 Cr will be crossed by #I in first
week.Massive.! @Shankarshanmugh @Aascars

----------


## GangsteR

Kerala Endhiran record pottiyo... @Jo Johnson @KRRISH2255 @ACHOOTTY @tinjuJISHNU @Mayavi 369

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
#I Hindi fared better.. The trend at multiplexes was
decent and the film could improve at multiplexes on
Saturday..

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
 @Rameshlaus @latasrinivasan #I has UA certificate,
so children accompanied by their parents can watch
the movie as per censor law.

----------


## GangsteR

#I #Itrailer reached 7M hits 1st Indian Trailer to
reach tis milestone in Minimal Subscriber account. ..

----------


## GangsteR

* Suriya watched I yesterday*

----------


## GangsteR

Shruthi HDL @ UrsShruthi 
Krishna dist #GopalaGopala 8th day(Saturday) share
20.58 lacs. and Krishna dist #I 4th day(saturday)
share 19.20 lacs.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

vibe charan @CharanVibe 
Travelled 40kms away frm #hme jus 2
watch #I with meh family..!!Waiting for
lng tym 2 c #chiyaan @Aascars @tweet_
lal

----------


## GangsteR

vibe charan @CharanVibe 
Jus nw Watched #I with @tweet_lal wat
a film..! #koonan #Lee #Lingesan stole
our ❤️!The mst wantd actor #chiyaan s
awesome thanks 2 @Aascars

----------


## KulFy

> 


yes enikku kannu niranju ee scene kandu.... :Crying:

----------


## GangsteR

*Boxoffice India review

Shankar, in typical style, gives the clichéd boy-meets-girl
story his signature twist. He always presents his films in
true auteur style and makes his concept appear totally
novel. The same can be said of the way he executes his
vision. Moreover, the visual effects in this film are top-
notch.
Judging by the kind of cinema Shankar has made in the
past, rest assured he is a genius and ahead of his time.
Also, his biggest asset is his vision and ability to portray
something inspiringly different every time he directs a film.
Visually, the story has a peculiar enchantment in each
frame, which is the main asset of this film.
The film starts with a hunchback man, who abducts Diya
(Amy Jackson) on her wedding day. Unclear about his
intentions, she is held captive in an abandoned mansion
while the man goes about conducting strange revenge
rituals on his victims. The first is Ravi, an inebriated body- 
builder who is set ablaze by the hunchback, only to save
him after a couple of minutes, as if he wanted Ravi to
survive.
The story rewinds to a Chennai-based body-builder and a
Mr India aspirant Lingesan (Chiyaan Vikram), who works
hard to achieve the Mr Tamil Nadu title. However, in the
process, he becomes the envy of fellow body-builder, Ravi.
Lingesan wins the Mr Tamil Nadu competition and lands a
small-time modelling career. Lingesan has a huge crush on
Diya, a top model. As fate would have it, Lingesan meets
Diya and soon Diya cajoles Lingesan to take up a big
modelling assignment to be shot in China.
Diya thus uses Lingesan to get rid of the romantic advances
being made by fellow model John (Upen Patel). She
transforms Lingesan with the help of a transgender make-
up artist, Ojas (Ojas Rajani) and soon Lingesan replaces
John in all the advertisements for industrialist (Ramkumar
Ganesan). His career gives him the opportunity to get close
to Diya and they fall in love. Engaged to be married to Diya,
Lingesan takes ill and meets Dr Vasudevan (Suresh Gopi),
who attends Lingesan’s gym and is Diya’s family friend.
Soon, Lingesan’s connection with the hunchback is revealed
and the story moves forward.
The film has loopholes but what makes it all believable is
the approach by which Shankar executes his films. You’re
glued to the screen from the very first scene till the very
end. The Indian audience can rest assured that in the visual
effects department and special make-up department, I is
definitely at par with the best that Hollywood has to offer.
The first half of the film is packed with light moments that
make sure the mood is upbeat. But, post-interval, the film
lifts to another level, so much so that it feels as if you’re
watching two different films. The film loses steam in the
second half and picks up only just before the climax. The
pace also slackens with a runtime of 188 minutes. But the
momentum picks up pre-climax and it’s electrifying.
Kudos to Shankar for delivering a larger-than-life visual
experience. And full marks to his visual effects team.
Editing by Anthony could have been tighter.
Cinematography by P C Sreeram is spectacular. Musically,
the film is an average affair, certainly not Rahman’s best.
Performance-wise, Chiyaan Vikram is true to his character
and delivers an inspiring performance. He is so spot on that
you tend to believe that no one else but he could have
essayed this role so beautifully.. Amy Jackson Kapoor
delivers a poignant performance and looks beautiful. Suresh
Gopi is spectacular. Upen Patel is okay. Ojas Rajani is
good. Santhanam plays his character with flamboyance.
Mohan Kapoor is okay. Ramkumar Ganesan does justice to
his part. The rest of the supporting cast does well.
Verdict: A film not to be missed.*

----------


## Deewana

> biggest hit enno biggest grosser enno? boggest grosser ennanenki ath robot thanne.. kurach vyathasathil 2012 allaathe vere oru padavum illa.biggest hit aanenkil chotta chetan no , hindustaniyo okke aakaam... pakshe angane parayenda karyamilla.. 2012 thanne aayirikkum paranjittundavuka..


yeah what you said was correct... it was 2012 itself.. njan aa report kore thavana vayichu enkilum 2012 aan film enn ipol aan enikk manassilayad...https://bollywoodboxofficeindia.word...0%2C6390149276

----------


## kandahassan

> 


Nanben daaaaa  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> yes enikku kannu niranju ee scene kandu....


njan kurae scenes oke emotional aakan nokki but pattiyilla...

----------


## GangsteR

Praveen Kumar R @rpraveen_
kumar 
@Aascars I never seen in my life 3 days
continues house full shows in
Thanjavur. This is because of Vikram
hard work. Thanks to #Imovie

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shankar and his wife

----------


## GangsteR

Does Weak Story Is the reason for # I movie flop?

http://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/undefined

 :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KingOfKings

> manassilaayilla


I was talking about Anjaan , you said that you watched in Dvd

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> I was talking about Anjaan , you said that you watched in Dvd


Poli padam aarudetaayalum njan theatril poyi kaanilla.... I oru mosham padam alallo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

@kandahassan

----------


## ikka

*I Box office collections - 3 days*

http://www.indicine.com/movies/bolly...-shankar-film/

As per the above link

*Kerala Gross in 3 days -- 7.4 Cr*
*TN Gross in 3 days -- 27Cr Gross
I Hindi (1day) Including payed reviews -- 2.1Cr Nett -- It will come 2.8-3.0 Cr Gross

*As per ABO*

I AP/Telugana (as per ABO) -- 15.88Cr share -- Will be around 28Cr Gross

I WW Gross for day-1 (as per ABO) -- 9.2Cr --- 3 days Projected figures as per me **-- 20-23Cr

*

*So Total WW Gross in 3 days = 85-88Cr* 

** Considering GCC release on Thursday only, its expected to grow more than 2.5 times at least. 

 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## san

> Shruthi HDL @ UrsShruthi Krishna dist #GopalaGopala 8th day(Saturday) share20.58 lacs. and Krishna dist #I 4th day(saturday)share 19.20 lacs.


Telugu veenalle!

----------


## john1234

> YEah.. it is not found to affect humans coz it's not tested in humans.. It's a man-made virus... So, shankar thante imagination vechu orennam angu kaachi.... Athre ullu..   btw, Influenza *H4N2* aanennu specially parayunnundu.!


appol agane annu alle.. still it's a virus.. appol transmitted avamallo.. amy jackson.. thala adichu pottichuttu polum avalkku vanilla..  :Laughing:

----------


## ikka

> Telugu veenalle!


Enthu Veezhcha,,,,please compare


"SHARES"

EAST


Bhogi, Jan 14 1st Day 82.6 Lac ( Incl Few MG`s )

Sankranthi, Day 2 - 27 Lac

Kanuma, Day 3 - 25 Lac

Sat, Day 4 - 22 Lac


Total - 1.57 Cr

http://andhraboxoffice.com/info.aspx...&cid=6&fid=878


*"SHARES"*
*
*
*KRISHNA*
*
*
*
*
*Bhogi, Jan 14 1st Day 38.9 Lac*
*
*
*Sankranthi, Day 2 - 32.7 Lac*
*
*
*Kanuma, Day 3 - 27.25 Lac*
*
*
*Sat, Day 4 - 19.2 Lac*
*
*
*
*
*Total - 118.05 Lac*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*NELLORE*
*
*
*1st Day 42.5 Lac*
*
*
*Day 2 - 24.75 Lac*
*
*
*Day 3 - 18.02 Lac*
*
*
*Day 4 - 11.14 Lac*
*
*
*
*
*Total 96.41 Lac

http://andhraboxoffice.com/info.aspx...&cid=6&fid=878*

----------


## kandahassan

> @kandahassan


Powerstar fans  :Giveup:   :Giveup: 

Tamil nattil 70 laks fans undennu padathil angeru paranjallo  :Rolleyes:  appol powerstar aano padam hit aakkiyathu  :Vandivittu:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> alla... Indian film ... article thappam later...


Athu 2012 Thanne Alleee... Vere Endo Name Aayrunnu... Pralay Ki Shuruat Mattooo... 
Endhiran Collectionte Oru Major Negative Aayi Paranjathum Athaanu... 
2012 Less Screensil Endhiran Dubbedilum Collection Vannirunnu Ennu...

----------


## san

> Enthu Veezhcha,,,,please compare"SHARES"EASTBhogi, Jan 14 1st Day 82.6 Lac ( Incl Few MG`s )Sankranthi, Day 2 - 27 LacKanuma, Day 3 - 25 LacSat, Day 4 - 22 LacTotal - 1.57 Crhttp://andhraboxoffice.com/info.aspx...&cid=6&fid=878*"SHARES"**KRISHNA**Bhogi, Jan 14 1st Day 38.9 Lac**Sankranthi, Day 2 - 32.7 Lac**Kanuma, Day 3 - 27.25 Lac**Sat, Day 4 - 19.2 Lac**Total - 118.05 Lac**NELLORE**1st Day 42.5 Lac**Day 2 - 24.75 Lac**Day 3 - 18.02 Lac**Day 4 - 11.14 Lac**Total 96.41 Lachttp://andhraboxoffice.com/info.aspx...&cid=6&fid=878*


Athu kandaal ariyille..veenu ennu. 10cr loss sure aanu

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@veecee @kannan @mayavi 368

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Mollywoodil wide release thudakkam kuricha chithram chandrolsavam aanu ..86 theaters but padam mixed wom aayirunallo ..shivaji kku anyaaya initial aayirunallo ivde


 Allaaa Hariharan Pilla Aanu... 72Theatres... 
Athinu Munne Aanel Thaandavam 56... Chandhrolsavam 62 Theatres Aanu In Kerala...

----------


## Ferno

:Yeye:

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

www.lemonmoviemedia.com/ai-3-days-kerala/

----------


## Ferno

Recrod ale?? Ithinu munp ethayirun? BD aarno? 3days?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Recrod ale?? Ithinu munp ethayirun? BD aarno? 3days?


Not BD...Jillayude 3 days 5.11cr aayirunnu ithinte munpulla record...!I 2 daysil athu potichu...!Ellathukum mele.....! :Giveup:

----------


## kandahassan

> www.lemonmoviemedia.com/ai-3-days-kerala/


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## SAM369

Tnil Innum Heavy Booking - Double Strong.Nale muthal Steady aayi Pokan aanu Chance
Keralayilum Good Going.APyil nalla pole down aayi,Loss Sure

----------


## kandahassan

> Not BD...Jillayude 3 days 5.11cr aayirunnu ithinte munpulla record...!I 2 daysil athu potichu...!Ellathukum mele.....!


Jillayum I yum okke keralathil 200 + screens undarunnu Bangalore days aakatte 100 screenilum  :Rolleyes:

----------


## kandahassan

> Tnil Innum Heavy Booking - Double Strong.Nale muthal Steady aayi Pokan aanu Chance
> Keralayilum Good Going.APyil nalla pole down aayi,Loss Sure


Keralalathil innum innaleyum koodi akumpol 11 crore gross sure aanu  :Yes:

----------


## SAM369

> Keralalathil innum innaleyum koodi akumpol 11 crore gross sure aanu


 :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  next week mal relsukal paadu pedumallo,ee pokku vache engane eduthu kalayum

----------


## Ferno

:Band:  kidu kidu  :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Kerala Endhiran record pottiyo... @Jo Johnson @KRRISH2255 @ACHOOTTY @tinjuJISHNU @Mayavi 369


Illa....Ithuvare potiyitilla....but potum....Endhiran keralathil 6crolam share und...!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Tnil Innum Heavy Booking - Double Strong.Nale muthal Steady aayi Pokan aanu Chance
> Keralayilum Good Going.APyil nalla pole down aayi,Loss Sure


APyil down aayalle...Pannanmar nice aayit panithu..! :Moodoff: 

Ethayalum keralam vicharicha pole thanne aaghoshamaaki..! :Ok:

----------


## akshaycool

> APyil down aayalle...Pannanmar nice aayit panithu..!
> 
> Ethayalum keralam vicharicha pole thanne aaghoshamaaki..!


APyil second day nalla koyth koythappo kure vaarum ennu pratheekshichu  :Moodoff:

----------


## Flackyz

Inne 2nd time kaanaan pokunnu tvm sreee.............

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athinu north star + tamil star + shanker mathi.. easy aayi nadakkum


Ithu sathyathil nadannirunnel sambhavam aayene....Salman Khan+Mahesh Babu+Rajinikanth....Ingane ethenkilum combo vannal Indian cinema charithrathil 1000cr touch cheyyunna 1st movie aayekum...!

----------


## Ferno

> Illa....Ithuvare potiyitilla....but potum....Endhiran keralathil 6crolam share und...!


6 share  :Band:  2nd etha??

----------


## Nithz

125x20

----------


## Ferno

> Ithu sathyathil nadannirunnel sambhavam aayene....Salman Khan+Mahesh Babu+Rajinikanth....Ingane ethenkilum combo vannal Indian cinema charithrathil 1000cr touch cheyyunna 1st movie aayekum...!


Nalla combo  :Laughing:

----------


## wayanadan

> athinu shankar 2 films allae hindiyil eduthittullu


*ella padavum dubb cheythu vannirunnallooo*

----------


## National Star

ekm multiplexukalil wed muthal innu vareyulla showsil 4-5 ozhich bakiyellaam hf aayinnu kettathu sariyaanoo  :Band:

----------


## KingOfKings

> 6 share  2nd etha??


2nd  Kaththi ,  Thuppakki akum 

then Singam 2

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 6 share  2nd etha??


2nd Thuppaki aanennu thonnunnu....

----------


## KingOfKings

................

----------


## Ferno

> 2nd Thuppakki/ Kaththi akum 
> 
> then Singam 2


kaththi , thuppaki gross ariyo? ee week thane vetikan mathiyalo

----------


## KingOfKings

> kaththi , thuppaki gross ariyo? ee week thane vetikan mathiyalo


Kaththi 12.5cr annu 

Thuppakki 14cr annu  (final A+B+C)

----------


## Deewana

https://bollywoodboxofficeindia.word...0%2C9388473949

Shankar Rajni  :Shocked: 
 @tinjuJISHNU

----------


## KingOfKings

> kaththi , thuppaki gross ariyo? ee week thane vetikan mathiyalo


Jilla Gross ethrya? @Jo Johnson

----------


## Jo Johnson

> kaththi , thuppaki gross ariyo? ee week thane vetikan mathiyalo


Endhiran record thanne ee week pokaanu.....! :Band:

----------


## KingOfKings

> kaththi , thuppaki gross ariyo? ee week thane vetikan mathiyalo






> Endhiran record thanne ee week pokaanu.....!


inni next target drishyam annu other language ellam end ayyi ennu thonnu

----------


## ikka

> www.lemonmoviemedia.com/ai-3-days-kerala/


Great Going!!!!

 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup: 


Vikram-Shankar team’s Ai is continuing its dream run in Kerala Box office shattering all the previous records. Earlier it had broken the first day gross collection record of Jilla (2.63 crores) by significant margin.

Ai has grossed approximately *7.80 crores from its 3 days run in Kerala. It had received 2.35 crores share in first 2 days. It is expected to cross 10 crores mark in just 4 days, which rarely a Malayalam film collects in its life long theatrical run. The Kerala distributors had taken the rights at a whopping 5.5 crores and they have spent around 75 lakhs for print and publicity.*

----------


## akshaycool

> Great Going!!!!Vikram-Shankar teams Ai is continuing its dream run in Kerala Box office shattering all the previous records. Earlier it had broken the first day gross collection record of Jilla (2.63 crores) by significant margin.Ai has grossed approximately *7.80 crores from its 3 days run in Kerala. It had received 2.35 crores share in first 2 days. It is expected to cross 10 crores mark in just 4 days, which rarely a Malayalam film collects in its life long theatrical run. The Kerala distributors had taken the rights at a whopping 5.5 crores and they have spent around 75 lakhs for print and publicity.*


Phenomenal  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## ikka

*More than 2.2Cr on each day from Kerala!!! So almost sure to cross 10Cr in 4 days!!!! Might reach 12Cr in 5 days weekend*

*Forget all predictions here -- Athukku mele!!!!!*

 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## KingOfKings

> Endhiran record thanne ee week pokaanu.....!





> *More than 2.2Cr on each day from Kerala!!! So almost sure to cross 10Cr in 4 days!!!! Might reach 12Cr in 5 day weekend*
> 
> *Forget all predictions here -- Athukku mele!!!!!*


Ee record okke engne Mohanlal pottikumo entho?

----------


## ikka

*More than 2.2Cr on each day from Kerala!!! So almost sure to cross 10Cr in 4 days!!!! Might reach 12Cr in 5 days weekend*

*Forget all predictions here -- Athukku mele!!!!!*

 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## akshaycool

Keralathil Other Language moviesil top grossers eppozhum Shankar padangal thannaano..Ipo I avum..ithinu munp Enthiran..athinu munp ethayirunnu..Sivaji aayirunno??
Anniyan keralathil most collectd OL movie aayirunno aa tymil??

----------


## Ferno

> Ee record okke engne Mohanlal pottikumo entho?


Shankar rajni padam varanam  :Band:

----------


## KingOfKings

> Shankar rajni padam varanam


Rajini+ Shankar = Shankar + Vikram alle in kerala?

----------


## ikka

*Vikram – Shankar’s I Shows Decent Growth On 2nd Day (1st Sat) In Hindi Version*

Vikram and Amy Jackson starrer I remained steady over the second day i.e. 1st Saturday at the Box Office. The film’s Hindi version collected *2.50 crores* on its second day, thus taking its total collections to* 4.50 crores (approx)* at the domestic box office. Showing a decent growth of around 20-25 % from Friday collections, the movie has chances to touch to do well today as well.

The film’s dubbed version may not be performing up to the mark but its south versions are surely performing better. I’s Hindi Version’s release size is much higher than Rajinkanth’s Robot and Kamal Haasan’s Vishwaroopam. Hence, the movie is expected to do more business than the above mentioned movie’s Dubbed version!

http://www.koimoi.com/box-office/vik...hindi-version/

----------


## Ferno

> Rajini+ Shankar = Shankar + Vikram alle in kerala?


common aayula shankar vettipoyal..rajni=vikram  :Neutral:

----------


## KingOfKings

> common aayula shankar vettipoyal..rajni=vikram


anage alle ennu oru doubt by seeing Lingaa opening

----------


## jobsp90

padathil beast aayittu varunnathu enthina????Wat does it mean "beauty and the beast" in that situation in the film??

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Great Going!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikram-Shankar teams Ai is continuing its dream run in Kerala Box office shattering all the previous records. Earlier it had broken the first day gross collection record of Jilla (2.63 crores) by significant margin.
> 
> Ai has grossed approximately *7.80 crores from its 3 days run in Kerala. It had received 2.35 crores share in first 2 days. It is expected to cross 10 crores mark in just 4 days, which rarely a Malayalam film collects in its life long theatrical run. The Kerala distributors had taken the rights at a whopping 5.5 crores and they have spent around 75 lakhs for print and publicity.*


Ithil alpam thallundavan chance ind....!Still phenomenal....! :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Keralathil Other Language moviesil top grossers eppozhum Shankar padangal thannaano..Ipo I avum..ithinu munp Enthiran..athinu munp ethayirunnu..Sivaji aayirunno??
> Anniyan keralathil most collectd OL movie aayirunno aa tymil??


Anniyan , Sivaji , Entiran , I

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Keralathil Other Language moviesil top grossers eppozhum Shankar padangal thannaano..Ipo I avum..ithinu munp Enthiran..athinu munp ethayirunnu..Sivaji aayirunno??
> Anniyan keralathil most collectd OL movie aayirunno aa tymil??


Endhiranu munne Sivaji aayirunnu...! :Yes3:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Kerala Endhiran record pottiyo... @Jo Johnson @KRRISH2255 @ACHOOTTY @tinjuJISHNU @Mayavi 369


Illa  :No: 

8 or 9 Daysil Break Cheyyum

----------


## KingOfKings

> Ithil alpam thallundavan chance ind....!Still phenomenal....!


enthu thalal ? ithu correct alle?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> common aayula shankar vettipoyal..rajni=vikram


Vikram is bigger than Rajini in Kerala....!Ipozhathe avasthayil....!

----------


## sha

@Dubai  Golden Cinemas.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> enthu thalal ? ithu correct alle?


Almost correct enne parayaanullu...kurachu kooduthal aanennu thonnunnu...!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> inni next target drishyam annu other language ellam end ayyi ennu thonnu


Drishyathinte pakuthi ethiyal thanne Great achievement for a Tamil movie....Ithu ethendathaanu...!Athinullathund....!Families kayarunnund...! :Giveup:

----------


## SAM369

> *Vikram  Shankars I Shows Decent Growth On 2nd Day (1st Sat) In Hindi Version*
> 
> Vikram and Amy Jackson starrer I remained steady over the second day i.e. 1st Saturday at the Box Office. The films Hindi version collected *2.50 crores* on its second day, thus taking its total collections to* 4.50 crores (approx)* at the domestic box office. Showing a decent growth of around 20-25 % from Friday collections, the movie has chances to touch to do well today as well.
> 
> The films dubbed version may not be performing up to the mark but its south versions are surely performing better. Is Hindi Versions release size is much higher than Rajinkanths Robot and Kamal Haasans Vishwaroopam. Hence, the movie is expected to do more business than the above mentioned movies Dubbed version!
> 
> http://www.koimoi.com/box-office/vik...hindi-version/


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> padathil beast aayittu varunnathu enthina????Wat does it mean "beauty and the beast" in that situation in the film??


Athok paranju thannit veno manasilaakaan...?Randu perudeyum maanasikaavastha long nd tiring dialogue oriented emotional scenesiloode parayunnathinu pakaram Shankar orota songilude kaanichu...!Songinum nalla feel aayirunnu...!Shankar...! :Ok:

----------


## kannan

> @veecee @kannan @mayavi 368


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## akshaycool

> Anniyan , Sivaji , Entiran , I


Masss..ellam Shankarannan padangal  :Band: 
Anniyanu munpe?
Ghilli? Boys ivide BB aayathalle?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Masss..ellam Shankarannan padangal 
> Anniyanu munpe?
> Ghilli? Boys ivide BB aayathalle?


Athin Munpulla Colln Ethanenn Ariyilla

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Masss..ellam Shankarannan padangal 
> Anniyanu munpe?
> Ghilli? Boys ivide BB aayathalle?


Pokiri ok ivide kidu aayit poyathaanu....!Nannayi perform cheytha vereyum OLFs und..!But Shankar Films aanu new milestones set cheyyaaru...! :Giveup:

----------


## KeralaVarma

> ekm multiplexukalil wed muthal innu vareyulla showsil 4-5 ozhich bakiyellaam hf aayinnu kettathu sariyaanoo


aanennu thonnunnu

----------


## KeralaVarma

tnil super hit aavumayirikkum ale

----------


## Jo Johnson

> tnil super hit aavumayirikkum ale


TNil nalla long run kitendathaanu....!

----------


## KingOfKings

> TNil nalla long run kitendathaanu....!


Ajith movie 29 th ille athu vere alle ithu TNil athu kazhijal down akille?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ajith movie 29 th ille athu vere alle ithu TNil athu kazhijal down akille?


Down aakum....screen count pokumallo....But long run TNil varum.....Varendathaanu...!

----------


## Deewana

BOI article und .. biggest collections ever in South India on day 1... 55-56cr nett...

http://www.boxofficeindia.com/Detail...s#.VLtuxV2t-o8
 @tinjuJISHNU

----------


## Viru

> BOI article und .. biggest collections ever in South India on day 1... 55-56cr nett...
> 
> http://www.boxofficeindia.com/Detail...s#.VLtuxV2t-o8
>  @tinjuJISHNU


Day one 22r net enne BOI parayunallo ABO il 20 engade ullayirunulu below lingaa

----------


## KingOfKings

> Day one 22r net enne BOI parayunallo ABO il 20 engade ullayirunulu below lingaa




Sunday 18 January 2015 11.00 IST
Box Office India Trade Network
I had the biggest opening ever in South India with the highest combined collections from Tamil Nadu /Kerala, Nizam Andhra and Karnataka of around 22 crore nett on day one. The collections of I are as follows.

Wedensday
Tamil - 11,50,00,000
Telugu - 9,58,00,000

Thursday
Tamil - 10,50,00,000
Telugu - 8,48,00,000
Hindi - 20,00,000.

Friday
Tamil - 9,00,00,000
Telugu - 4,61,00,000
Hindi - 1,75,00,000

TOTAL 
Tamil - 31,00,00,000
Telugu - 22,67,00,000
Hindi - 1,95,00,000

GRAND TOTAL (3 DAYS)
All India - 55,62,00,000

----------


## ikka

> BOI article und .. biggest collections ever in South India on day 1... 55-56cr nett...
> 
> http://www.boxofficeindia.com/Detail...s#.VLtuxV2t-o8
>  @tinjuJISHNU


 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup: 

*Polichu!!!! Remember this is India Figures only (BOI link)!!!!!

*I had the biggest opening ever in South India with the highest combined collections from Tamil Nadu /Kerala, Nizam Andhra and Karnataka of around 22 crore nett on day one. The collections of I are as follows.

Wedensday
Tamil - 11,50,00,000
Telugu - 9,58,00,000

Thursday
Tamil - 10,50,00,000
Telugu - 8,48,00,000
Hindi - 20,00,000.

Friday
Tamil - 9,00,00,000
Telugu - 4,61,00,000
Hindi - 1,75,00,000

TOTAL 
Tamil - 31,00,00,000
Telugu - 22,67,00,000
Hindi - 1,95,00,000

*GRAND TOTAL (3 DAYS)*
*All India (Nett) - 55,62,00,000
*



Approx -- 80Cr Gross from India alone!!!
WW -- Another 20Cr sure shot in 3 days!!!

So *WW -- > 100 Cr Gross!!!! Fabulous Going !!!!*

----------


## KRRISH2255

> BOI article und .. biggest collections ever in South India on day 1... 55-56cr nett...
> 
> http://www.boxofficeindia.com/Detail...s#.VLtuxV2t-o8
>  @tinjuJISHNU


Kidu...  :cheers:  Ithilum Vallya Proof Ini Varaanillaa...  :cheers: 
Gross May Be Nealy 73-75Cr From India In Just 3 Days... Kidu...  :cheers:

----------


## KRRISH2255

2005 - Anniyan
2007 - Shivaji
2010 - Endhiran
2015 - I 

Ithil 3 Filmsum Highest Tamil Grossersil In Kerala... I Koode Aa Listilekku... Shankar...  :cheers:

----------


## san

> 2005 - Anniyan2007 - Shivaji2010 - Endhiran2015 - I Ithil 3 Filmsum Highest Tamil Grossersil In Kerala... I Koode Aa Listilekku... Shankar...


Enthiran allaathw here ethelum 10cr gross nediyittundo

----------


## akshaycool

> 2005 - Anniyan
> 2007 - Shivaji
> 2010 - Endhiran
> 2015 - I 
> 
> Ithil 3 Filmsum Highest Tamil Grossersil In Kerala... I Koode Aa Listilekku... Shankar...


Anniyanu munp ethayirunnu ennu valla pidi undo?
Boys BB aayirunno ivde??

----------


## san

> Day one 22r net enne BOI parayunallo ABO il 20 engade ullayirunulu below lingaa


Tamil Nadu figure avarittathu kuravaayirunnu compared to other sources

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Enthiran allaathw here ethelum 10cr gross nediyittundo


Sivaji 2007il 10cr undallo.....Thuppaki,Kathi ok 10cr abv kaanille....

----------


## san

> BOI article und .. biggest collections ever in South India on day 1... 55-56cr nett...http://www.boxofficeindia.com/Detail...s#.VLtuxV2t-o8 @tinjuJISHNU


Athu super aayi.. Tamil is steady..telugu nalla drop..avide competition undallo

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Enthiran allaathw here ethelum 10cr gross nediyittundo


Thuppakki & Kaththi Just Cross Cheythu... Endhiran 15Cr Rangel Undu... 



> Anniyanu munp ethayirunnu ennu valla pidi undo?
> Boys BB aayirunno ivde??


Vallya Ormayillaaa Machaaa..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Athu super aayi.. Tamil is steady..telugu nalla drop..avide competition undallo


Avide Gopala Gopala heavy competition aanu....

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Sivaji 2007il 10cr undallo.....Thuppaki,Kathi ok 10cr abv kaanille....


Shivaji 10Cr Illaaa... 9.5Cr Aanu Final Gross... 3.75Cr Share...

----------


## san

> Thuppakki & Kaththi Just Cross Cheythu... Endhiran 15Cr Rangel Undu... Vallya Ormayillaaa Machaaa..


Pandu "indian" record breaker aayirikkum

----------


## GangsteR

*Nedumangad SreeSaraswathy and Surya Matinee housefull*

 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Shivaji 10Cr Illaaa... 9.5Cr Aanu Final Gross... 3.75Cr Share...


Athu A class maathram alle.....4.5cr ennu reports undayirunnallo all kerala....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Pandu "indian" record breaker aayirikkum


Athurapallee.....Muthalvan keralathil athra poyille...?

----------


## Deewana

> Day one 22r net enne BOI parayunallo ABO il 20 engade ullayirunulu below lingaa


ABO alle .. karyam akkanda.. BOI venam enkil South films nte collection kurach kaattam but kootti kanikkilla... weekend alla ennittum 56cr nett und 3 days.. which is very huge... apo gross ethra undaavum ???? Overseas ethra ????

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Athu A class maathram alle.....4.5cr ennu reports undayirunnallo all kerala....


No 2007il Ok Total Collections Aanu... Same Year Mayavi & Hallo Aanu 5Cr Range Share Vannathu... 
Shivaji 4.5Cr Share Vannal Athu Grossil Iva Randinekkalum Varum... Shivaji Aa Year 3rd Aayrunnu...

----------


## Jo Johnson

Ente abhiprayathil Shankar ini vikrathe vachu thanne padam edukanam....Shankar films vikramthinte careerne athra affect cheythitund...!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> No 2007il Ok Total Collections Aanu... Same Year Mayavi & Hallo Aanu 5Cr Range Share Vannathu... 
> Shivaji 4.5Cr Share Vannal Athu Grossil Iva Randinekkalum Varum... Shivaji Aa Year 3rd Aayrunnu...


Ok...! :Ok:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ABO alle .. karyam akkanda.. BOI venam enkil South films nte collection kurach kaattam but kootti kanikkilla... weekend alla ennittum 56cr nett und 3 days.. which is very huge... apo gross ethra undaavum ???? Overseas ethra ????


Tamil Net Kuravaanu Ennu Thonnunnu... TN 8Cr Kerala 2.5Cr Vannatha Net... KA 1Cr Net Vannullooo...  :Thinking:  
India Gross 75Cr Range Sure Aanu In 3 Days... WW 90Cr Plus Aayi Kaanum... Innale Kondu 100Cr Cover Aayi Kaanum...

----------


## GangsteR

> Powerstar fans  
> 
> Tamil nattil 70 laks fans undennu padathil angeru paranjallo  appol powerstar aano padam hit aakkiyathu


santosh panditintae adutta aalallae

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ABO alle .. karyam akkanda.. BOI venam enkil South films nte collection kurach kaattam but kootti kanikkilla... weekend alla ennittum 56cr nett und 3 days.. which is very huge... apo gross ethra undaavum ???? Overseas ethra ????


100cr WW Gross vannu kaanum 3 daysil...ipol kooduthal wide aayi....So sustain cheyyendathaanu...China koodi irangumbol...haa nokaam...!

----------


## Naradhan

Bench mark ...

----------


## GangsteR

> @veecee @kannan @mayavi 368


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Deewana

> No 2007il Ok Total Collections Aanu... Same Year Mayavi & Hallo Aanu 5Cr Range Share Vannathu... Shivaji 4.5Cr Share Vannal Athu Grossil Iva Randinekkalum Varum... Shivaji Aa Year 3rd Aayrunnu...


just like Endhiran against Pokkiri and Mary... amazing...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> just like Endhiran against Pokkiri and Mary... amazing...


Ee Year I Top Grossser Aavumooo Keralayil... Pokum Kandittu Angane Thonnunnu...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> 


What hpnd....?

----------


## KRRISH2255

Innu Kondu Probably I Will Become Only The 4th Tamil Movie To Cross 10Cr Gross From Kerala...  :Giveup: 
And The Fastest Ever Movie To Cross 10Cr From Kerala In Just 5 Days... Astonishing...  :cheers:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ee Year I Top Grossser Aavumooo Keralayil... Pokum Kandittu Angane Thonnunnu...


Ithinte mukalil varunna films ee kollam varumo ennariyilla....!But ithu 20crnu mukalil nokiyal mathi...!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Innu Kondu Probably I Will Become Only The 4th Tamil Movie To Cross 10Cr Gross From Kerala... 
> And The Fastest Ever Movie To Cross 10Cr From Kerala In Just 5 Days... Astonishing...


Ithuvare purathu vita figures anusarichu nearly 11crnu chance ille...? :Thinking:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ithuvare purathu vita figures anusarichu nearly 11crnu chance ille...?


3 Days 7.80Cr Correct Aanennu Thonnunnillaaa... 2.27Cr On 3rd Day...  :Thinking:  Athrem Chance Illaaa 3rd Day...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 3 Days 7.80Cr Correct Aanennu Thonnunnillaaa... 2.27Cr On 3rd Day...  Athrem Chance Illaaa 3rd Day...


Yes...athu thanneyanu njanum orthath....7.4cr correct aakaanum chance kuravaanu....ini adhava aanenkil sat nd sun normally varunna jump consider cheyyumbol nearly 11cr ethendathalle.....?

Still 7.4cr 3 daysilum vellam undaakaan aanu chance....!Most feasible outcome will b in the range of 10.2-10.5cr i guess.....

----------


## Ferno

> Innu Kondu Probably I Will Become Only The 4th Tamil Movie To Cross 10Cr Gross From Kerala... 
> And The Fastest Ever Movie To Cross 10Cr From Kerala In Just 5 Days... Astonishing...


kiduee  :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Kashinathan

One more xtra show added at anchal archana tonit 11.30pm
 @Madhavanunni.

----------


## Kashinathan

One more xtra show added at anchal archana tonit 11.30pm
 @Madhavanunni.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Innu Kondu Probably I Will Become Only The 4th Tamil Movie To Cross 10Cr Gross From Kerala... 
> And The Fastest Ever Movie To Cross 10Cr From Kerala In Just 5 Days... Astonishing...


2 Vijay Films  :cheers:

----------


## Jo Johnson

I will become the first Tamil movie to cross the 20cr gross mark in Kerala....! :cheers:

----------


## KRRISH2255

Addicted To Ennodu Nee Irunthal... Endu Pattannu... ARR  :salut:  Sid Sri Ram & Ash King...  :salut:

----------


## sankarsanadh

innu I kandu from attingal yamuna 11am show with my friend.padam nannayi ishtappettu.ravile 10 manikku dreamsil chennappol ns and matine ticket sold out.pinne nere gangayil ethi.avideyum electrifying atmosphere.quevil frontil ninna oral vazhi 2 ticket oppichu.gangayil innu ravile mariage nadakkunnathinal show undayirunnilla.vikram thakarthu.shankarinte directionum nannayi.thetril nalla kayyadi ayirunnu.padam kazhinju irangiyappol matinekkum heavy rush.my rating 3.25/5

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Addicted To Ennodu Nee Irunthal... Endu Pattannu... ARR  Sid Sri Ram & Ash King...


Ennod nee irunthal apaaram aanu....Munpe Va poleyoru evergreen hit aakum ithu...Athupole Tum Todo Na kidu feel aanu....Pookale ithinu thaazhe varum....Then comes Aila nd ladio...Mersalayiten beats kidu aanu...!

----------


## KRRISH2255

Current Top 5 Shares Of Tamil Movies In Kerala... 

Endhiran --- 6Crore
Thuppakki --- 4.3Crore
Kaththi --- 4.2Crore
Shivaji --- 3.75Crore
Jilla --- 3.45Crore

I Innu or Naale Kondu Top 2 Aavum Most Probably...  :cheers:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Current Top 5 Shares Of Tamil Movies In Kerala... 
> 
> Endhiran --- 6Crore
> Thuppakki --- 4.3Crore
> Kaththi --- 4.2Crore
> Shivaji --- 3.75Crore
> Jilla --- 3.45Crore
> 
> I Innu or Naale Kondu Top 2 Aavum Most Probably...


Innu thanne aakumayirikum...or very near...! :Giveup:

----------


## Manoj

> Pandu "indian" record breaker aayirikkum


Kripayil 100 days, anyaya colctn aayirinnu. Kidu vacation aayirinnu athu, hitler, kalapani, indian...

----------


## Manoj

> Innu thanne aakumayirikum...or very near...!


2nd innu kondu aakumennu urappalle....

----------


## KingOfKings

> thuppakki & kaththi just cross cheythu... Endhiran 15cr rangel undu... 
> 
> vallya ormayillaaa machaaa..


but  @mahewala parjathu thuppakki 14cr annu ennu annallo?

----------


## KingOfKings

> Current Top 5 Shares Of Tamil Movies In Kerala... 
> 
> Endhiran --- 6Crore
> Thuppakki --- 4.3Crore
> Kaththi --- 4.2Crore
> Shivaji --- 3.75Crore
> Jilla --- 3.45Crore
> 
> I Innu or Naale Kondu Top 2 Aavum Most Probably...


Singam2 ille ? athu 4 cr share ,

and Enthiran 7cr+ alle share?

Jilla 3.45cr e ollo?

----------


## KingOfKings

> 2nd innu kondu aakumennu urappalle....



first 2 digit  share for time movie form kerala  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> but  @mahewala parjathu thuppakki 14cr annu ennu annallo?





> Singam2 ille ? athu 4 cr share ,
> 
> and Enthiran 7cr+ alle share?
> 
> Jilla 3.45cr e ollo?


Athokke Initial Stagesil Purathu Vitta Collection Aanu... Athrem Illaaa... Singham 2 3.30Cr Share...

----------


## ikka

> Addicted To Ennodu Nee Irunthal... Endu Pattannu... ARR  Sid Sri Ram & Ash King...


*ARR Rocked to the core!!!! What a feel!!! But after seeing the movie, I am convinced that Sad version is better than happy!!!*

----------


## KingOfKings

> Athokke Initial Stagesil Purathu Vitta Collection Aanu... Athrem Illaaa... Singham 2 3.30Cr Share...


Singam 2 3.30cr means?  less than 9cr anno?

----------


## ikka

> Ennod nee irunthal apaaram aanu....Munpe Va poleyoru evergreen hit aakum ithu...Athupole Tum Todo Na kidu feel aanu....Pookale ithinu thaazhe varum....Then comes Aila nd ladio...Mersalayiten beats kidu aanu...!


*Yes!!!! All songs & BGM blend with the movie so well to take the same to different level!!!* 

I wish 'Kadal' album in a hit movie!!! That was a fabulous album but film flopped!!!

----------


## KingOfKings

............

----------


## Manoj

> first 2 digit  share for time movie form kerala


1 week kondu enthiran share cross cheyyumennu thonnunnu...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *Yes!!!! All songs & BGM blend with the movie so well to take the same to different level!!!* 
> 
> I wish 'Kadal' album in a hit movie!!! That was a fabulous album but film flopped!!!


Yes...I songs ellaam movieyude situationu valare apt aanu....Releasenu munne kutam paranjavare onnum pinneed kandilla...! :Giveup:

----------


## KingOfKings

> 1 week kondu enthiran share cross cheyyumennu thonnunnu...


ee movieyle chila scencses okke ithiri cruel ayyita feel cheyunathu athu kond Enthiran pole family kerumo?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 2nd innu kondu aakumennu urappalle....


Enikithinte share ratio ariyilla...Normal mal movieyude athe ratio aanel innu kond 2nd spotil share ethum ennurapaanu.! :Giveup: Alla 50:50 aanenkilum ethaan chance und...!5 days 10.2cr melil Gross urapalle ithuvare ulla poku vachu...! :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ee movieyle chila scencses okke ithiri cruel ayyita feel cheyunathu athu kond Enthiran pole family kerumo?


Ithinte swabhaavam vachu Keralathil Endhiran pole thanne oru Hit aakaan aanu saadhyatha if not bigger...!

----------


## KingOfKings

> Enikithinte share ratio ariyilla...Normal mal movieyude athe ratio aanel innu kond 2nd spotil share ethum ennurapaanu.!Alla 50:50 aanenkilum ethaan chance und...!5 days 10.2cr melil Gross urapalle ithuvare ulla poku vachu...!


first week 60:40 annu for van hyped tamil movies ( 3 days)

then 50:50

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Singam 2 3.30cr means?  less than 9cr anno?


Yes... Less than 8.5Cr...

----------


## mujthaba

shornur nattapori veyilath rls day de pole queue  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> What hpnd....?


repost....

----------


## mujthaba

ennodu ne irunthaal ARR paadiyirunenkil enn kothichu poyi.. sid sriraminte voice athra ishtayilla..

----------


## anupkerb1

@KRRISH2255

Kerala collectn & Total colct etraa ??

----------


## Jo Johnson

> shornur nattapori veyilath rls day de pole queue


Pinnalla....innu sunday alle....heavy aayillenkile ullu...! :Clap:

----------


## Manoj

> Enikithinte share ratio ariyilla...Normal mal movieyude athe ratio aanel innu kond 2nd spotil share ethum ennurapaanu.!Alla 50:50 aanenkilum ethaan chance und...!5 days 10.2cr melil Gross urapalle ithuvare ulla poku vachu...!


Innu kondu 11 Cr kadakumennu thonnunnu, oridathum drop illallo, 10 aanel thanne 4 r share aayille, 9-11 days Il enthiran break cheyyumennu urappalle.

----------


## GangsteR

> innu I kandu from attingal yamuna 11am show with my friend.padam nannayi ishtappettu.ravile 10 manikku dreamsil chennappol ns and matine ticket sold out.pinne nere gangayil ethi.avideyum electrifying atmosphere.quevil frontil ninna oral vazhi 2 ticket oppichu.gangayil innu ravile mariage nadakkunnathinal show undayirunnilla.vikram thakarthu.shankarinte directionum nannayi.thetril nalla kayyadi ayirunnu.padam kazhinju irangiyappol matinekkum heavy rush.my rating 3.25/5


gangayil ipol marriwgum undo!

----------


## Manoj

Family kayarumo ennu chodichal uralpilla, kaaranam athu kids nu valare ishtapetta movie aanu. I pakshe Kanda families okke double OK aanu...


> ee movieyle chila scencses okke ithiri cruel ayyita feel cheyunathu athu kond Enthiran pole family kerumo?

----------


## Manoj

Tvpm Il houseful all the ethenkilum show nadannitundo ennu samshayamanu...

----------


## GangsteR

> Current Top 5 Shares Of Tamil Movies In Kerala... 
> 
> Endhiran --- 6Crore
> Thuppakki --- 4.3Crore
> Kaththi --- 4.2Crore
> Shivaji --- 3.75Crore
> Jilla --- 3.45Crore
> 
> I Innu or Naale Kondu Top 2 Aavum Most Probably...


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> @KRRISH2255
> 
> Kerala collectn & Total colct etraa ??


Innu Kondu 10Cr Cover Cheyyum Ennaanu Arinjathu... Correct Figures Kittiyillaaa...

----------


## KRRISH2255

:Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> first week 60:40 annu for van hyped tamil movies ( 3 days)
> 
> then 50:50


3 days 7.4cr report vachu nokumbol 5 days nearly 11cr gross vannirikanam...!

Share ratio 60:40 aanenkil 5 daysil share 5cr kadakendathaanu...!Ini athalla 50:50 aanenkilum 4.4cr share ok 5 daysil ethendathaanu ee reports ok vachu....! :Giveup: 
Ini Endhiran maathram baaki...Most probably ee week thanne athineyum marikadakum...! :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

Taapsee wants to watch ‘I’ in Hindi

Shankar’s latest magnum-opus I is the toast of the town
now. Despite getting mixed reviews from critics and film
buffs, it’s been raking in good amount of revenue across the
world and numbers are huge. While many celebrities have
expressed their views on the film already, here is Taapsee
Pannu who is stuck in work and desperately wants to watch
the movie soon.
“I will watch it in Hindi. I don’t want to miss out on any
single detail in the movie. I feel handicapped when I don’t
understant something in the film,” says Taapsee who will be
seen in a brief role is Aishwarya Dhanush directed Vai Raja
Vai.

----------


## GangsteR

#I will cross 100 crores gross @ Indian #BoxOffice
today (Hin+Tam+Tel), in just 5 days @

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Family kayarumo ennu chodichal uralpilla, kaaranam athu kids nu valare ishtapetta movie aanu. I pakshe Kanda families okke double OK aanu...


Ente family innu kandu...!Sister paranjath ithinu negative itavare ok ingu vilichondu varaan aanu...Nannayi ishtapetathre...! :Band:

----------


## FK Raja

> gangayil ipol marriwgum undo!


Undu... btw, tdy 2pm shwkku heavy rush aayirunnu..  :Silsila:

----------


## GangsteR

Transgender community unhappy with their portrayal in
Vikram's 'I', will stage protests

http://www.dnaindia.com/entertainmen...otests-2053610

----------


## GangsteR

#I crossed 10 crore mark in #Kerala #BoxOffice
inside 5 days Fastest to do so, Record set by a

----------


## san

> 2 Vijay Films


More to do with murugadoss I think

----------


## Dileep Fan

I de budget ethra aannu?

----------


## ikka

> ennodu ne irunthaal ARR paadiyirunenkil enn kothichu poyi.. sid sriraminte voice athra ishtayilla..


ARR had first thought of singing the same himself!! But as Sid did not get the fame he was suppose to get singing 'Adiye' of Kadal, he chose him!!! That was a sheer broad mind from the master! But I felt Sid did 100% justice to the song!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> I de budget ethra aannu?


Below 100cr...!Ri8s sold for 120cr...! :Giveup:

----------


## FK Raja

> Ente family innu kandu...!Sister paranjath ithinu negative itavare ok ingu vilichondu varaan aanu...Nannayi ishtapetathre...!


Ente friendsinum ellam same abhiprayam aanu... njan chodicha ellarkkum nallapole ishttapettu...

----------


## GangsteR

> Ente family innu kandu...!Sister paranjath ithinu negative itavare ok ingu vilichondu varaan aanu...Nannayi ishtapetathre...!


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ente friendsinum ellam same abhiprayam aanu... njan chodicha ellarkkum nallapole ishttapettu...


Family audiencenu Endhiran pole ishtapedumo ennoru doubt kandu....!Athukum Mele ennu parayukayayirunnu...! :Band:

----------


## Manoj

> Ente family innu kandu...!Sister paranjath ithinu negative itavare ok ingu vilichondu varaan aanu...Nannayi ishtapetathre...!


Ente familyum athu pole thanne, wom kidu aayathu kondu families idichu kayarumennanu pratheeksha, family support undel pinne 10 Cr share varaan chance undu...

----------


## Manoj

> Below 100cr...!Ri8s sold for 120cr...!


TN 4 days Nett ethrayundu Jo...

----------


## FK Raja

> Ennod nee irunthal apaaram aanu....Munpe Va poleyoru evergreen hit aakum ithu...Athupole Tum Todo Na kidu feel aanu....Pookale ithinu thaazhe varum....Then comes Aila nd ladio...Mersalayiten beats kidu aanu...!


Aila and Ladio athra kiduvaayi thonniyilla... ennodu nee irunthal, pookake ahd mersalaayitten... ithu moonnum thanneyaanu kalipp ;)

----------


## FK Raja

> Ente familyum athu pole thanne, wom kidu aayathu kondu families idichu kayarumennanu pratheeksha, family support undel pinne 10 Cr share varaan chance undu...


Njan ithinu mixed woms aanu ennu kandu... athokke evide maathramaanu.... massinte idayil katta +ve  wom thanneyaanu  :Giveup:

----------


## Cinemalover

saw i today
good film
vikram & sg rocked
shankar - kidu making
1st half kure unwanted scenes undu
overall i is a visual extravaganza
7/10

----------


## Manoj

> Below 100cr...!Ri8s sold for 120cr...!


TN Il ethraya rights poyathu...

----------


## GangsteR

> Undu... btw, tdy 2pm shwkku heavy rush aayirunnu..


gud........

----------


## GangsteR

RAAI LAXMI @ iamlakshmirai 
Watched #i the word hardwork shud describe
Vikram!Hats off I can endlessly go praising abt
Kenny truly an inspiration to many in 1
word

----------


## GangsteR

Tamil Cinema @ BoAnalyst 
#I 3 Days Box Office (India)All Versions - 71c Gross.
Phenomenal.

----------


## GangsteR

People watching #I in the UK are complaining that
the movie is a bit zoomed in and bottom line of
subtitles are hidden. cc @Aascars

----------


## Jo Johnson

> TN Il ethraya rights poyathu...


Athariyilla...According to BOI 3 days Net South India maathram 55.62cr vannu...!Ithilum actuals koodaan aanu saadhyatha...3 days gross from south india alone 80crsolam varum...! :Giveup: 

TNil 3 daysil 27cr gross ennokeyaanu reports...!

----------


## GangsteR

Only Kollywood @ OnlyKollywood 
#I is releasing in #Italy today in six locations.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Manoj

Kerala safe aayi, Andhra 40 Cr alle, pakuthi kittiyennu thonnunnu, enthiran enkilum break cheythillel loss aakum...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

> Aila and Ladio athra kiduvaayi thonniyilla... ennodu nee irunthal, pookake ahd mersalaayitten... ithu moonnum thanneyaanu kalipp ;)


Aila nd Ladio fast numbers enna nilak kidu thanne...! :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz

Today @ TVM

----------


## GangsteR

I's record breaking box-office performance in Kerala

Vikram - Shankar's 'I' (original Tamil version) was given a
massive release in Kerala on January 14th by Global United
Media in around 232 screens. The film grossed a record
amount on Day 1 and held on admirably on the second day
too, a feat which is quite rare in Kerala, where drops are
fast and big if the film doesn't work with the audience.
At the end of the first 2 days, the gross in Kerala is reported
to be around 5.57 crores and Global United Media believes
that the film has the public demand to gross the historical
magical figure of 10 crores after the first 5 days.
The film is a sureshot hit in Kerala already, thanks to the
opening weekend's rocking performance. The 10 crores
gross mark would be truly massive for a Tamil film in
Kerala.
Trade experts believe that the favorable release time with no
opposition and the strong buzz-generating marketing
campaign done by the 'I' team in Kerala, were key factors in
these record numbers.

----------


## GangsteR

> Today @ TVM


 :Clapping:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ente familyum athu pole thanne, wom kidu aayathu kondu families idichu kayarumennanu pratheeksha, family support undel pinne 10 Cr share varaan chance undu...


Oru Tamil movie enna nilak family support vannal thanne 10cr share ok ithiri kadupamaanu....!Vannaal kiduve kidu....Ithinte opening vachu 9 daysil thanne 6cr share varaaneyullu....Families already kayarunnund...! :Giveup: 

Shankar enna summaava....? :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

Keralathile distributorsnu nerathe paranja pole thanne lottery aanu I...!Avar budhipoorvam kalichu...! :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

Anganae SG ku oru 100 cr movie kitti

----------


## GangsteR

> Keralathile distributorsnu nerathe paranja pole thanne lottery aanu I...!Avar budhipoorvam kalichu...!


next shankar film irangumbol rights itintae irattikku pokum..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Flackyz

Veendum kandu tvm sree matnee show... Kairaly,sree&nila matnee show house full... Inne family kure undayirunnuuu.... Ini onnum nokkanilla... Chiyaan Vikram ... Annna namichuuuu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> next shankar film irangumbol rights itintae irattikku pokum..


Next shankar film 5-6 kollam kazhinjaanu irangunnathenkil sheriya...chilapol iratikok poyennirikum ivide.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## KingOfKings

> Keralathile distributorsnu nerathe paranja pole thanne lottery aanu I...!Avar budhipoorvam kalichu...!


according to my calution ithinte final shareinte 94 % akum next shankar movie Kerala rights  if this has 10 cr share next movie rights will be 9.4 cr

----------


## Mayavi 369

> More to do with murugadoss I think


Ath Kurach Koodi Poyi

----------


## Jo Johnson

Industryude potential kaanichu tharaan ee Tamil Film vendi vannu...!Ota aazhchakond ividuthe BBsinte collection edukum padam...! :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> according to my calution ithinte final shareinte 94 % akum next shankar movie Kerala rights  if this has 10 cr share next movie rights will be 9.4 cr


Next Shankar Movie Next yearil aanu varunnathenkil orikalum athrayum ri8sinonnum ivide aarum edukilla...!Tamizhanmaare pole potanmaaralla ivide ullath...!

----------


## kandahassan

> Industryude potential kaanichu tharaan ee Tamil Film vendi vannu...!Ota aazhchakond ividuthe BBsinte collection edukum padam...!


Other language industries ellam keralathe nottam ittirikkuvaanu ...chennai express ....dhoom 3 ...kick ....pk ...ippo I  :Ho:  :Ho:

----------


## kandahassan

Malayalathole yuva nadanmaarellam charector role 
Maathramalle ippol cheyunullu ..so other language mass movies iniyum ivde vannu panam vaarum ...

----------


## KingOfKings

> Next Shankar Movie Next yearil aanu varunnathenkil orikalum athrayum ri8sinonnum ivide aarum edukilla...!Tamizhanmaare pole potanmaaralla ivide ullath...!


inni ithu pole hyepe shankar movie veran oru 3 years availle?

----------


## KingOfKings

> Next Shankar Movie Next yearil aanu varunnathenkil orikalum athrayum ri8sinonnum ivide aarum edukilla...!Tamizhanmaare pole potanmaaralla ivide ullath...!


if next year annu enkil athinu ithreyum hype onnum kittila , chilapol athinu ithreyum collectionum kittila

----------


## Jo Johnson

> inni ithu pole hyepe shankar movie veran oru 3 years availle?


3 years aavumenkilum ithra uyarcha ri8sil varum ennu thonnunnilla....!Munkala hitsnte perfo noki profitinulla margin ok ite ivideyullavar ri8s eduku....!Next heavily hyped Shankar filmnu 6-6.5cr ri8s ok vannekum athum varshangalk shesham aanenkil..!

----------


## KingOfKings

> 3 years aavumenkilum ithra uyarcha ri8sil varum ennu thonnunnilla....!Munkala hitsnte perfo noki profitinulla margin ok ite ivideyullavar ri8s eduku....!Next heavily hyped Shankar filmnu 6-6.5cr ri8s ok vannekum athum varshangalk shesham aanenkil..!


only 6.5 cr max?? athum after 3 years? 

ithu thanne 5.2cr-5.5cr alle rights?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> if next year annu enkil athinu ithreyum hype onnum kittila , chilapol athinu ithreyum collectionum kittila


Ee hype ennu parayunnath shootingnu ethra kollam edukunnu ennathine anusarichalla padathinu anusarichaanu varunnath....!Variety film big canvasil 1 year kondu edukuvaanenkil market cheyyumbol athinum hype koodum...!But Last shankar filmnte collectionte 90% koduthonnum ivide aarum ri8s edukilla....!Nerathe poya ri8silum kooduthal kodukendi varum....!Athra thanne....

----------


## KingOfKings

> 3 years aavumenkilum ithra uyarcha ri8sil varum ennu thonnunnilla....!Munkala hitsnte perfo noki profitinulla margin ok ite ivideyullavar ri8s eduku....!Next heavily hyped Shankar filmnu 6-6.5cr ri8s ok vannekum athum varshangalk shesham aanenkil..!


macha ee shankar mathrame ithu pole Malayalam bb padamgalude share edukkuvollo as of now ? wat abt kamal?

----------


## KingOfKings

> Ee hype ennu parayunnath shootingnu ethra kollam edukunnu ennathine anusarichalla padathinu anusarichaanu varunnath....!Variety film big canvasil 1 year kondu edukuvaanenkil market cheyyumbol athinum hype koodum...!But Last shankar filmnte collectionte 90% koduthonnum ivide aarum ri8s edukilla....!Nerathe poya ri8silum kooduthal kodukendi varum....!Athra thanne....


1 year gapil ithu pole first day record , first two day record , first weekend record , first week record okke idan pattumo?

----------


## jeeva

FILIM SECOND TIME  KANDHU...   mY ALL THANKS GOES TO CRITICS WHO GAVE VERY NEGATIVE OPINION TO THIS FILIM OTHERE WISE THIS FILIM NEVER WON THIS MUCH OF SUCCESS IN KERALA...SECOND TIMIL ATRA ENGAGED AYI THONNIYILLA PAKSHE VIKARMITE ACTING ATHI GABHIRAM AYI FEEL CHAYTHU...aLSO   SURESH GOBI TOO ...LAST KOONAN AYI MARIYA SHESHAM VIKRAM SURESH GOBIYE KANUNNATHUM ATHILE VIKAMINTEYUM ,sURESH GOBIYUDEYUM FACIAL ACTING NO WORDS KIKIDU..ee CINIMA ETRA SUCCESS AKUNUNDHEGHIL ONE AND ONLY REASON ATHU VIKARTHINTE UNDISPUTABLE DEDICATIONUM ACTINGUM ONNU KONDHU MATHRAM ...hEAVY hf TODAY....SECOND WEEK ETHE FLOW ORIKALUM KEEP CHAYYILLA DRASTIC FALL COLLECTIONIL PRATHEEKSIKKAM ENTHYALUM KERALATHILE ETTAVUM KOODUTHAL PANAM VARIYA TAMIL PADAMAYI i MARUM...eNNODU NI ERANDHAL ORU RAKSHYUM ILLA SECOND WATCHILUM ATHINTE MATTU KUDIKONDHE ERIKKUKAYANU BEST PART IN THIS FILIM..FILIM ONNU EDIT CHAYTHAL NNANNAYIRUNNU ENNU THONNUNNU SECOND WATCHILL..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> only 6.5 cr max?? athum after 3 years? 
> 
> ithu thanne 5.2cr-5.5cr alle rights?


Yes....Ithinu 5.3cr....Next shankar padathinu may be 6.5cr max...!Next shankar film ethayalum ithra gap edukilla...!Pinne padathinte swabhavam poleyumirikum....Nanban pole valla remakeo aanenkil Ik kitiyath polum kitilla....Van hyped big budget aanenkil ulla kaaryamaanu paranje....

----------


## ACHOOTTY

Record okke thakarthu tharippanamakki alle?   ithinte print okke toreentil vannathu pani aakan chance undo?  pakshe shankar movie theatreil kanunnathnte 100 il 1 %  kittilla  tv/computerilkandaal.

----------


## sankarsanadh

> gangayil ipol marriwgum undo!


innu undayirunnu,i avidayirunnenkil 70000rs+ colection 1 showil kittiyene,1000 seater capacity alle.appol mariaginu athukku mele amount vangi kanum

----------


## Jo Johnson

> macha ee shankar mathrame ithu pole Malayalam bb padamgalude share edukkuvollo as of now ? wat abt kamal?


Yes....kurachu kaalamayit shankar maathrameyullu sceneil....!

----------


## KingOfKings

> Yes....kurachu kaalamayit shankar maathrameyullu sceneil....!


reason entha? Kamal hassan nalla director alle?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Record okke thakarthu tharippanamakki alle?   ithinte print okke toreentil vannathu pani aakan chance undo?  pakshe shankar movie theatreil kanunnathnte 100 il 1 %  kittilla  tv/computerilkandaal.


Ee film theateril ninnu kaanaathavar ithu pinne kaanendathilla.....!Theatrical watchnulla padamaanu...!Not for torrent watch...!Athinu vere films und....

----------


## Jo Johnson

Pinne matethoru combok kitunnathilum kooduthal adutha Vikram-Shankar combok kitum ri8s keralathil...! :Giveup:

----------


## KingOfKings

> Pinne matethoru combok kitunnathilum kooduthal adutha Vikram-Shankar combok kitum ri8s keralathil...!


shankanre ethu malayalam director mayi eqaute cheyam ( not technical , kerala collection wise )?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> reason entha? Kamal hassan nalla director alle?


The reason is simple...Keralathile viewersinu vendath nalla tamil films alla...!Brahmanda Big budget entertainers aanu with comedies,songs fi8s nd thrills...!Athu Shankar kodukunnu....Matullavar idak atharam filmsumayi varaarund...hitsum aavaarund....But shankar orennam kondu varumbol...Athukum Mele aayirikum..! :Ok:

----------


## jeeva

second time pathukke thirakkokke ozhighu kanunnathanu bhedam athum family preshakarude koode allell filim exprencene affect chayyum... :Ahupinne:

----------


## Nithz

Innu Shornur Melath il Kidu Rush aanu. Balcony Ellam reservation Pooyittum Oru Showkku Ulla Teams Purathu thanne undayirunnu.

Chiyaan Mass  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> shankanre ethu malayalam director mayi eqaute cheyam ( not technical , kerala collection wise )?


Ipozhathe avasthayil Jeethu Joseph....!Malayalathil brahmanda directors illa ennu thanne parayam..!Pinne Anwar Rasheed active aayaal angerk potential und...!

----------


## KingOfKings

> The reason is simple...Keralathile viewersinu vendath nalla tamil films alla...!Brahmanda Big budget entertainers aanu with comedies,songs fi8s nd thrills...!Athu Shankar kodukunnu....Matullavar idak atharam filmsumayi varaarund...hitsum aavaarund....But shankar orennam kondu varumbol...Athukum Mele aayirikum..!


shankar kazhijal tamilil adutha director etha crowd puller in kerala?

----------


## KingOfKings

> Ipozhathe avasthayil Jeethu Joseph....!Malayalathil brahmanda directors illa ennu thanne parayam..!Pinne Anwar Rasheed active aayaal angerk potential und...!


pinne macha  shankrnte padam nalla wom vannapol kerala families okke kerunu but other tamil nalla wom vannalum like Singam 2 , Ayan , Gajini etc  ithryum family keratha reason entha?

if Jilla had postive wom athil family kerumo ( mohanlal factor)?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> shankar kazhijal tamilil adutha director etha crowd puller in kerala?


Murugadoss....! :Giveup:

----------


## KingOfKings

> Ipozhathe avasthayil Jeethu Joseph....!Malayalathil brahmanda directors illa ennu thanne parayam..!Pinne Anwar Rasheed active aayaal angerk potential und...!


Teluguil Bahubali

TAmil shankar 

what abt Kannada and hindi?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> shankar kazhijal tamilil adutha director etha crowd puller in kerala?


Ini ippozhathe avasthayil Murugadoss thanne

----------


## Jo Johnson

> pinne macha  shankrnte padam nalla wom vannapol kerala families okke kerunu but other tamil nalla wom vannalum like Singam 2 , Ayan , Gajini etc  ithryum family keratha reason entha?
> 
> if Jilla had postive wom athil family kerumo ( mohanlal factor)?


Huge Tamil influence thanne kaaranam...!Shankar moviesil thanne universal themeil varunna big budgetsne family kayaraarullu...!I polum oru saadharana tamil padamalla...!

Jillak nalla wom aayirunnel families idichu kuthi kayariyene...!Multiyil ok Jilla kazhinju irangi varunna familiesnte number kandu antham vititund...!But wom vannilla...!

----------


## san

> Ath Kurach Koodi Poyi


 :Phhhh: ..............

pakshe kurachu fact alle.. they were not typical vijay films.. njan thuppaakki maathre kandullu..

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Nale alle padam veezhunna sudhinam  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Teluguil Bahubali
> 
> TAmil shankar 
> 
> what abt Kannada and hindi?


Teluguvil SS Rajamouli....

Hindiyil Rajkumar Hirani....

Kannada follow cheyyaarilla...!

----------


## san

> pinne macha  shankrnte padam nalla wom vannapol kerala families okke kerunu but other tamil nalla wom vannalum like Singam 2 , Ayan , Gajini etc  ithryum family keratha reason entha?
> 
> if Jilla had postive wom athil family kerumo ( mohanlal factor)?


something special offer cheyyunna padangal enthu kandaal mathi.. angane ulla english padangalkkum heavy acceptance kittiyittundu.. avatar was tthe first film to cross 1 cr in calicut

life of pi crossed 200 days in both ekm and calicut..

shankar movies always comes with that tag

----------


## san

duplicate post............

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ..............
> 
> pakshe kurachu fact alle.. they were not typical vijay films.. njan thuppaakki maathre kandullu..


Oru 20 % Credit Kodukkam

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

> Oru 20 % Credit Kodukkam


bakiyo  :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Oru 20 % Credit Kodukkam


When it comes to Vijay-Murugadoss combo credit 20% onnum koduthal pora directork...

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

> Nale alle padam veezhunna sudhinam


yes yes  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## KingOfKings

> When it comes to Vijay-Murugadoss combo credit 20% onnum koduthal pora directork...


wats your ratio?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> bakiyo


7am Arivu  :Laughing:

----------


## san

> Teluguvil SS Rajamouli....
> 
> Hindiyil Rajkumar Hirani....
> 
> Kannada follow cheyyaarilla...!


kannada upendra....pulliyude super movie vannappol i pole van hype aayirunnu.. that movie didnt have any name just a hand symbol indicating super..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> When it comes to Vijay-Murugadoss combo credit 20% onnum koduthal pora directork...


Enna Nee Irunn Angu Kodukk ; Ivide VJ Market Ullathkondan Atra Colln Vannath

----------


## KingOfKings

> Huge Tamil influence thanne kaaranam...!Shankar moviesil thanne universal themeil varunna big budgetsne family kayaraarullu...!I polum oru saadharana tamil padamalla...!
> 
> Jillak nalla wom aayirunnel families idichu kuthi kayariyene...!Multiyil ok Jilla kazhinju irangi varunna familiesnte number kandu antham vititund...!But wom vannilla...!


Jilla vallo Murgadoss or Shankar cheythu enkil wtas your collection prediction?

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

> 7am Arivu


Ezham arivnu entha pattiye.. directerude perilum koode aanu hype keriye.. Athanallo aa padathinu athra intial kittiyathu  :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 7am Arivu


7-am Arivu...Gajini ok keralathil athyavashyam nannayi perform cheytha movies aanu....

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

> Enna Nee Irunn Angu Kodukk ; Ivide VJ Market Ullathkondan Atra Colln Vannath


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## FK Raja

> Ipozhathe avasthayil Jeethu Joseph....!Malayalathil brahmanda directors illa ennu thanne parayam..!Pinne Anwar Rasheed active aayaal angerk potential und...!


Youthinu amal neerad thanne aanu....  :Giveup:  Bt, families might nt accpt.  :Girl Mad:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ezham arivnu entha pattiye.. directerude perilum koode aanu hype keriye.. Athanallo aa padathinu athra intial kittiyathu


VJ Films Initial Edukkan Dir Name Venda  :Laughing: 

Next Padam Simbudevan Aa PadathinKaththik Kittiyathilum Initial Kittum Keralathil

----------


## anupkerb1

> The reason is simple...Keralathile viewersinu vendath nalla tamil films alla...!Brahmanda Big budget entertainers aanu with comedies,songs fi8s nd thrills...!Athu Shankar kodukunnu....Matullavar idak atharam filmsumayi varaarund...hitsum aavaarund....But shankar orennam kondu varumbol...Athukum Mele aayirikum..!


Big budget kodiyathu kondu karyam ilaa...athinulathu athu screenl kananam....I set, maekup nallaa rethyil kasu potichatundd.....20 sec ulaa Lemon set undakan vendi 50 lakh :Giveup: 

chumma big bueget enuu parajuu Sharukh RA1 polee valathum anell apoo kitum panii...Shanakar ninu kadhaa onum aarum expect cheyunilaaa...kadha kanan vere endhoram cinema undd...

hollywud movie kadha aarkum kuzhapilaa...Shnakar cheythal kadhaa evidee mangatholi evidee  :Vedi: 

Shankar ninuu oru sadaa padaam aarum expect cheyunilaa...shankarr ee cinemale reveng storyy sadaa pole eduthirunekil ...malayalam chess,avatharam polee oru revenge cinemaa enu parajenee

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Jilla vallo Murgadoss or Shankar cheythu enkil wtas your collection prediction?


He he....Angane oru analysis nu scope illa...!Jilla poleyoru movie orikalum ivar cheyyilla..!Oru kaaryam parayam....Ivar aarenkilum tamil superstarnopam equal or important roleil Mohanlaline koodi ulpeduthi padam ivide irakiyal sure record aanu...!

----------


## KingOfKings

> Ezham arivnu entha pattiye.. directerude perilum koode aanu hype keriye.. Athanallo aa padathinu athra intial kittiyathu


ente calculation vechu ARM oru 35-40% And Actor oru 65 - 60 % ( between varies according to actor) is it ok?

----------


## FK Raja

> Ini ippozhathe avasthayil Murugadoss thanne


GVM daww..  :Engane:  #YennaiArinthal  :Giveup:  #ThalaFan

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

> VJ Films Initial Edukkan Dir Name Venda 
> 
> Next Padam Simbudevan Aa PadathinKaththik Kittiyathilum Initial Kittum Keralathil


aadyam kittatte.. ippol top 5il ulla padam randum murugados alle  :Laughing:  athu vare ingane thanne kidakkatte  :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 7-am Arivu...Gajini ok keralathil athyavashyam nannayi perform cheytha movies aanu....


Illa Enn Aarenkilum Paranjo

----------


## anupkerb1

> Teluguvil SS Rajamouli....
> 
> Hindiyil Rajkumar Hirani....
> 
> Kannada follow cheyyaarilla...!


Kanadaa agane directr ilaa...Telungu/malayalam remakes aanu koduthal hit ....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> aadyam kittatte.. ippol top 5il ulla padam randum murugados alle  athu vare ingane thanne kidakkatte


Sheri Murugadoss Fan

----------


## jeeva

> When it comes to Vijay-Murugadoss combo credit 20% onnum koduthal pora directork...


Hollywodil James camarrrrrrooninte padathile heroye atra paraijayam polum illa ennittum record thakarthu tarppanam akki koduthu...peru ketta super star aya Arnod nediyathinte pathiratti collection avatratinu kitti ...jojoyum Super starsum... :Sarcastic Hand: By  the By I vijayathil Vikrathinanu kooduthal credit athu vare karyam... :Giveup:

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

> ente calculation vechu ARM oru 35-40% And Actor oru 65 - 60 % ( between varies according to actor) is it ok?


pakshe mayavi ok allallo  :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Youthinu amal neerad thanne aanu....  Bt, families might nt accpt.


Amal Neeradine Tamilile Murugadoss aayi venamenkil kaanaam...Youthinidayil impression undaakunna director enna nilak...!

----------


## veecee

:Yeye:   :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

> Sheri Murugadoss Fan


Appol nee wats appil va  :Laughing:

----------


## jeeva

> 7-am Arivu...Gajini ok keralathil athyavashyam nannayi perform cheytha movies aanu....


7 am arivu Velayudante oppam release aya padam ...Heavy croud ayirunnu policesokke undhayirunnu nilambure croud koodiyitu ...velayudanu HF polum ayilla

----------


## FK Raja

> Amal Neeradine Tamilile Murugadoss aayi venamenkil kaanaam...Youthinidayil impression undaakunna director enna nilak...!


Yeah..  :Thumbup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Hollywodil James camarrrrrrooninte padathile heroye atra paraijayam polum illa ennittum record thakarthu tarppanam akki koduthu...peru ketta super star aya Arnod nediyathinte pathiratti collection avatratinu kitti ...jojoyum Super starsum...By  the By I vijayathil Vikrathinanu kooduthal credit athu vare karyam...


James Cameroon alla English film ethayalum variety item+big hype aanenkil aalukal kayarum....but english moviesnonnum tamil BBsnte opam collection edukan patilla koluthiyaalum..!

----------


## FK Raja

> 7 am arivu Velayudante oppam release aya padam ...Heavy croud ayirunnu policesokke undhayirunnu nilambure croud koodiyitu ...velayudanu HF polum ayilla


Wom bt athra kidu aayirunnilla.., still, its 1 f my favorites  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ente calculation vechu ARM oru 35-40% And Actor oru 65 - 60 % ( between varies according to actor) is it ok?


Yes...Vijay:Murugadoss 60:40 ennu parayam....Iyude caseil Shankar:Vikram 50:50 aanu keralathil...!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Appol nee wats appil va


 :Beee: ......

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ente calculation vechu ARM oru 35-40% And Actor oru 65 - 60 % ( between varies according to actor) is it ok?


Yes...Vijay:Murugadoss 60:40 ennu parayam....Iyude caseil Shankar:Vikram 50:50 aanu keralathil...!

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> GVM daww..  #YennaiArinthal  #ThalaFan


3rd gvm  :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Hollywodil James camarrrrrrooninte padathile heroye atra paraijayam polum illa ennittum record thakarthu tarppanam akki koduthu...peru ketta super star aya Arnod nediyathinte pathiratti collection avatratinu kitti ...jojoyum Super starsum...By  the By I vijayathil Vikrathinanu kooduthal credit athu vare karyam...


Paavangalude Superstar Jeeva  :Giveup: 

 @Jo Johnson

----------


## ParamasivaM

Ivide last year disaster tag ulla padamanu lingaa
still top collected tamil movie of 2014 
Kaththththi okke  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

Mudhalvan download cheythu @KRRISH2255 @kandahassan koodae Gentlemanum cheythu....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Mudhalvan download cheythu @KRRISH2255 @kandahassan koodae Gentlemanum cheythu....


Nee Ithuvare Kanditille  :Shocked:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Mudhalvan download cheythu @KRRISH2255 @kandahassan koodae Gentlemanum cheythu....


Ipozhano Kanunne!!!!!

----------


## nmaks

> Ivide last year disaster tag ulla padamanu lingaa
> still top collected tamil movie of 2014 
> Kaththththi okke


Thalaivar Effect  :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> intial daysil 90: 10 kooduthu koode?
> 
> after intial days alle 60 :40?


Pre-release hype,initial,wom ellaam koodi kooti thanne 60-40 ennu paranje.....

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Veendum Vijay aayallo evide topic  :Badpc:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> r u sure ???


Yes.....!Velayudhathekal Grossum Ezham Arivinu aanu worldwide.....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Keralathilo?


Keralathilum randinum heavy opening aayirunnu...!

----------


## KingOfKings

> Yes.....!Velayudhathekal Grossum Ezham Arivinu aanu worldwide.....!


worldwide i thougt you are saying about kerala collection

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Veendum Vijay aayallo evide topic


Vere Oru Actorineyum Aarkum Parayendallo Thala + Surya + Vikram + Shankar Fansin Chumma VJ ye Choriyan Entenkilum Kaanumallo

----------


## Sal kk

chiyan Vikram :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Veendum Vijay aayallo evide topic


Ys...Mairr Ithu Karanam FK keran polum ipol thonnunila... ivanmarkoke Enna kittana ingane chorinjittu... ithe reethyil thirichu choriyanjitano eee kalippu :Thinking:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> worldwide i thougt you are saying about kerala collection


Keralathil aanenkilum 7-am Arivinaanu 1st day opening velayudhathekalum ennu thonnunnu......!Urapilla....But overall 7-am Arivinayirunnu....Van hype aayirunnu...!

----------


## GangsteR

> Ipozhano Kanunne!!!!!





> Nee Ithuvare Kanditille


Mudhalvan ipozhaanu kanunnathu.. Gentleman kanditundu

----------


## GangsteR

> Nale alle padam veezhunna sudhinam


 @ITV ......waiting

----------


## Saathan

> intro songe kaanichila.


gulf il koora censoring thanne  :Badpc:  :Badpc:  :Badpc:  :Badpc:

----------


## Saathan

*unwanted discussion venda.... I related discussion mathram mathi....*

----------


## jeeva

IKu sarikkum relesnu munne thanne mudakku muthal kitti kanum with out disrtribution right karanam athile addukal thanne kure company add kanichu athil thanne nalla revenew ponnu kanum ...eniyum ee padathinte vijaythe patti samsayikunnavar undho avo...

----------


## KRRISH2255

I Tamil Rights Vittittillallooooo...  :Thinking:  Pinne Engane Aanu 125Cr Rights Amount... 
AP 36Cr Rights Aayrunnu... Sub Distributors Adakkam 40Cr Aayi... KA 7 & KL 5.35...  @GangsteR;

----------


## Saathan

> I Tamil Rights Vittittillallooooo...  Pinne Engane Aanu 125Cr Rights Amount... 
> AP 36Cr Rights Aayrunnu... Sub Distributors Adakkam 40Cr Aayi... KA 7 & KL 5.35...  @GangsteR;


main overseas countries nteyum um vittittilla... US, UK etc

----------


## jeeva

> I Tamil Rights Vittittillallooooo...  Pinne Engane Aanu 125Cr Rights Amount... 
> AP 36Cr Rights Aayrunnu... Sub Distributors Adakkam 40Cr Aayi... KA 7 & KL 5.35...  @GangsteR;


karnada keralathinte athra potential onnum illatha avide 7 unbelivable...

----------


## Viru

> ABO alle .. karyam akkanda.. BOI venam enkil South films nte collection kurach kaattam but kootti kanikkilla... weekend alla ennittum 56cr nett und 3 days.. which is very huge... apo gross ethra undaavum ???? Overseas ethra ????


Ithil thane full holiday allairunu TNil first day okke athe vache nokumbo anyaya colletion thane

Gross 70-75 kanille,overseas figures onum correct vannila enne thonunu enthayalum athum huge ayirikum

----------


## GangsteR

*plz dont discuss abt vijay and vijay movies......*

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Iyalkk mammukkaye paranjaa polum ingane feel avarillallo.. athrakk ishtano angere


Ikkayk Vendi FK il Poradan Kureper Und ; But VJ ye Kootta Akramanam Nadathan Ivide Aalu Kooduthal Aan

----------


## Mayavi 369

> *plz dont discuss abt vijay and vijay movies......*


Ith Thanneya Parayan Ullath

----------


## GangsteR

> Ikkayk Vendi FK il Poradan Kureper Und ; But VJ ye Kootta Akramanam Nadathan Ivide Aalu Kooduthal Aan


vijay discussion venda ennallae paranjathu  :Warnred:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ith Thanneya Parayan Ullath


 :Adhupinne:

----------


## Viru

> Ikkayk Vendi FK il Poradan Kureper Und ; But VJ ye Kootta Akramanam Nadathan Ivide Aalu Kooduthal Aan


Adutha azcha thott YA threadil ayirikum,vijayke itt kottathe FK yil ore tamil padavum iragilla

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 


Nirthiyade  :Vedi:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Adutha azcha thott YA threadil ayirikum,vijayke itt kottathe FK yil ore tamil padavum iragilla


Annan MAss  :Band:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ithil thane full holiday allairunu TNil first day okke athe vache nokumbo anyaya colletion thane
> 
> Gross 70-75 kanille,overseas figures onum correct vannila enne thonunu enthayalum athum huge ayirikum


Gross 3 Days All India Approx 75Kaanum... First Day Overseas Around 9Cr... 
Overseas Oru 20Cr Gross For 3 Days Eduthaal Thanne 3 Days WW Gross Nearly 95Cr... 
Linga 3 Days Around 30Cr Aayrunnu Overseas Gross... I 20 Enkilum Kaanum Sure Aanu... 
4 Days Kondu Thanne WW 100Cr Cross Aayi Enna Kaaryathil Tharkkamaillaaa... 
Innu Kondu India Maathram 100Cr Gross Cover Cheyyum... Will Be Another Record Mostly... Endhiran...  :Thinking:

----------


## kunjumon

> karnada keralathinte athra potential onnum illatha avide 7 unbelivable...


athokke pandu.... ippo aa industry orupaadu valarnnu... nammalippozhum 10 kodikakathaa kali....

----------


## GangsteR

> Nirthiyade


 :On The Quiet2:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> athokke pandu.... ippo aa industry orupaadu valarnnu... nammalippozhum 10 kodikakathaa kali....


Kannada Pole Oru Big Industry Atra Valarnal Pora

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Mudhalvan ipozhaanu kanunnathu.. Gentleman kanditundu


Njan Vicharichath Nee Mal Padam Kaanathe Tamil Matram Kaanunna Aal Aanenna

----------


## kunjumon

> Kannada Pole Oru Big Industry Atra Valarnal Pora


ennaalum orupaadu mechappettu/mechappedunnille....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ennaalum orupaadu mechappettu/mechappedunnille....


Kurach Mechapettu , Still Vere Language Chitrangal Remake Cheyyal Thanne Aan Main

Pinne Hindi , English , Telugu Padangalkum Heavy Market Alle Avide , Avarude Padangal Avarude Multiplexil Shws Kuravalle Kalikkar

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Hindi version enthayi.....reports/collections ?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Hindi version enthayi.....reports/collections ?


2 Days 3.75 Cr Nett Alle

----------


## GangsteR

> Njan Vicharichath Nee Mal Padam Kaanathe Tamil Matram Kaanunna Aal Aanenna


haha malayalam films illaatae kaliyundo.... njan surya vijay vikram ajith ivarudae films matrame kanarullu... baaki rajini kamal oke nallatanenkil...total edukuvanel 100 tamil films polum kandittunadaakilla

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Kurach Mechapettu , Still Vere Language Chitrangal Remake Cheyyal Thanne Aan MainPinne Hindi , English , Telugu Padangalkum Heavy Market Alle Avide , Avarude Padangal Avarude Multiplexil Shws Kuravalle Kalikkar


 Ippo siddarth cheytha aa padathinte original ille....entha lucy??? Athu mathre njan pilleru oru kannada padathe patti parayunnathu kettitullu kazhinja kure varsham ayittu

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 2 Days 3.75 Cr Nett Alle


Athu tharakedillallo for a dubbed film?

----------


## GangsteR

> Ippo siddarth cheytha aa padathinte original ille....entha lucy??? Athu mathre njan pilleru oru kannada padathe patti parayunnathu kettitullu kazhinja kure varsham ayittu


njan dhe torrentil download cheyyan itttirikunnu...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Athu tharakedillallo for a dubbed film?


Better Than Endhiran I Think... But Robot Final 21.9Cr Net Eduthu... Ithu....  :Thinking:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ippo siddarth cheytha aa padathinte original ille....entha lucy??? Athu mathre njan pilleru oru kannada padathe patti parayunnathu kettitullu kazhinja kure varsham ayittu


Lucy Alla Lucia

Ente Anna Aviduthe RB & BB Okke Colegil PAdikunna Samayath Poyi Kandittund Anyayam Thanne  :Vandivittu: 

Posters Okke Kandal  :Giveup:  Jissen Paul Avide Designer Aayal Award Vare Kittum  :Giveup:

----------


## Viru

> Gross 3 Days All India Approx 75Kaanum... First Day Overseas Around 9Cr... 
> Overseas Oru 20Cr Gross For 3 Days Eduthaal Thanne 3 Days WW Gross Nearly 95Cr... 
> Linga 3 Days Around 30Cr Aayrunnu Overseas Gross... I 20 Enkilum Kaanum Sure Aanu... 
> 4 Days Kondu Thanne WW 100Cr Cross Aayi Enna Kaaryathil Tharkkamaillaaa... 
> Innu Kondu India Maathram 100Cr Gross Cover Cheyyum... Will Be Another Record Mostly... Endhiran...


Overseas ithra okke vanne allae,highest opening etha overseasil first day

Fastest 100 grosser eatha southil endhiran thane aano

ee onlinil ulla -ve vibe okke chumma anen thonunu padam thakarth varunnu allae :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> haha malayalam films illaatae kaliyundo.... njan surya vijay vikram ajith ivarudae films matrame kanarullu... baaki rajini kamal oke nallatanenkil...total edukuvanel 100 tamil films polum kandittunadaakilla


Njan Ninne Mal Sectionsil Kanditilla

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Athu tharakedillallo for a dubbed film?


Ya Kuzhappam Illa ; Better Than Many Recent Small Hindi Films

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Lucy Alla LuciaEnte Anna Aviduthe RB & BB Okke Colegil PAdikunna Samayath Poyi Kandittund Anyayam Thanne Posters Okke Kandal  Jissen Paul Avide Designer Aayal Award Vare Kittum


 :Laugh:   :Laugh:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Overseas ithra okke vanne allae,highest opening etha overseasil first day
> 
> Fastest 100 grosser eatha southil endhiran thane aano
> 
> ee onlinil ulla -ve vibe okke chumma anen thonunu padam thakarth varunnu allae


Fastest 100Cr Nammude Swantham Disaster Linga... Endhiran Also Same I Think... Eppol I Also Same Days Aayrkkum... 

ABO Negative & Telugu Reviews Nokkanda... Gopalayekkal Collect Cheyyathe Irikkan Aanu...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Better Than Endhiran I Think... But Robot Final 21.9Cr Net Eduthu... Ithu....


Athrem onnu kittan chance illa.... :No:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 



 @POKIRIyude Shivanna  :Giveup:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> @POKIRIyude Shivanna


Ente kaiyilulla pandathe balarama poompatta coverpage oke ithilum kollam  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Saathan

> Gross 3 Days All India Approx 75Kaanum... First Day Overseas Around 9Cr... 
> Overseas Oru 20Cr Gross For 3 Days Eduthaal Thanne 3 Days WW Gross Nearly 95Cr... 
> Linga 3 Days Around 30Cr Aayrunnu Overseas Gross... I 20 Enkilum Kaanum Sure Aanu... 
> 4 Days Kondu Thanne WW 100Cr Cross Aayi Enna Kaaryathil Tharkkamaillaaa... 
> Innu Kondu India Maathram 100Cr Gross Cover Cheyyum... Will Be Another Record Mostly... Endhiran...


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## KRRISH2255

@Viru; Overseas Day 1 Record Linga Aanu... 15Cr...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ente kaiyilulla pandathe balarama poompatta coverpage oke ithilum kollam


Ini Oru Film Koodi Annan Kaananam

----------


## xeon

> Ikkayk Vendi FK il Poradan Kureper Und ; But VJ ye Kootta Akramanam Nadathan Ivide Aalu Kooduthal Aan


Barking dogs seldom bite  :Girl Crazy:

----------


## frankthrissur

Todays packed shows at 5 screens in Thrissur

click from sapna

----------


## ikka

*I - Indian collections -- 4 days*

http://www.indicine.com/movies/bolly...ctions-4-days/

*India Total (Nett) -- 72.75Cr*

*Hindi Total -- 2 days -- Nett -- 4.9Cr
Tamil Total -- 4 days -- Nett -- 40.75Cr
Telugu Total -- 4 days -- Nett -- 27.1Cr*

Telugu also going steady -- Friday -4.85Cr, Saturday - 4.25Cr

 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## Dylan

ithu ullathaano...?

*Sreedhar Pillai @sri50*
Rumblings in Malayalam film industry over the super success of #I in Kerala. Producers & distributors call 4 meeting 2 discuss issue 1/2

*Sreedhar Pillai @sri50*
4 Mal films on Jan 23 #I -Nivin Pauly- @amala_ams #Mili,@twitfahadh #MariamMukku, @lionheart_ps Picket43 & #Rasam (@Mohanlal guest role)2/2

----------


## POKIRI

> Adutha azcha thott YA threadil ayirikum,vijayke itt kottathe FK yil ore tamil padavum iragilla


Athinu avare paranjitt kaaryamilla bhai...avarude stars umaayi compare cheyyaan ippo okkilla...oro area vidaathe alle diwali kondaadiyathu  :Giveup:  aake ichiri weak aayirunnath OS aayirunnu...athum pootti ketti koduthu  :Giveup:  Karnataka il behind rajni/Shankar movies , Keralathil behind Shankar movies....TN ilum polichadukki and as per reports even Lingaa grossed lower than Kaththi if TN only considered...agree that wom wise both are poles apart but just said about how big it was...Angane gathi kettu Lingaa vannappo avde Vijay kittu kottu, ippo I vannappolum Vijay kittu kottu  :Laughing:  let's conclude it...apart from Rajni/Shankar movies,get Tamil version gross more than Kaththi or Thuppakki ww and then poke us...until then we will relax  :Beach1:

----------


## KRRISH2255

@frankthrissur; 5 Screens Illalloooo... 4 Screens Allee... Kairali,Sree,Sapna & Ravikrishna... 
Sree Friday Muthal 3 Shows Aanu... I Dnt Knw Any One Updates It Or Not PK 1 Show...  @Madhavanunni; @Mayavi 369; @sreeoman; @Hari;

----------


## KRRISH2255

@Dylan; Ingane Oru Sambhavam Kelkkunnundu... Not Sure Whether It's True Or Not... 
Malayalam Filmsnu Vendi I Mattaan Palarum Thayyarallaa Ennathaanu Preshnam Ennu Thonnunu...

----------


## GangsteR

> Njan Ninne Mal Sectionsil Kanditilla


ulla thread tannae nokan pattunnilla... pinne mobilil aanu pani ellamm...

----------


## GangsteR

#I 3 day nett (All 3 versions) in India - 55.6 Crores
(Wed- 21.1, Thu- 19.2 & Fri- 15.3 Crs) Fantastic!
Source: BOI.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
Rumblings in Malayalam film industry
over the super success of #I in Kerala.
Producers & distributors call 4 meeting
2 discuss the issue

 @Mayavi 369 @KRRISH2255

itentaa issue?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Mayavi 369

> Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
> Rumblings in Malayalam film industry
> over the super success of #I in Kerala.
> Producers & distributors call 4 meeting
> 2 discuss the issue
> 
>  @Mayavi 369 @KRRISH2255
> 
> itentaa issue?


I 1 Week Koodi Continue Cheyyanam , HO Aakathe Engane Maatum Enn ; Theatresin 1 Week Koodi I Kalipikkan Aan Thalparyam Enn Mal New filmsinekal

----------


## san

I Thaazhe Veezhaan (ITV)  aalel I tThakarnnu Veezhaan (ITV) ni verum 2 manikkoor maathram  :Giveup:

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## wayanadan



----------


## GangsteR

> I 1 Week Koodi Continue Cheyyanam , HO Aakathe Engane Maatum Enn ; Theatresin 1 Week Koodi I Kalipikkan Aan Thalparyam Enn Mal New filmsinekal


ee week malayalam rlz onnum kanillae

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ee week malayalam rlz onnum kanillae


Picket Cnfrm Aayi , Bakki Nale Evng Ariyam

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Picket Cnfrm Aayi , Bakki Nale Evng Ariyam


:okie:......

----------


## wayanadan

> ee week malayalam rlz onnum kanillae


*fireman maathrame neetti vechittulloo 3 padam vereyundu*

----------


## GangsteR

> *fireman maathrame neetti vechittulloo 3 padam vereyundu*


ipol ellam mattana chance

----------


## SAM369

> I 1 Week Koodi Continue Cheyyanam , HO Aakathe Engane Maatum Enn ; Theatresin 1 Week Koodi I Kalipikkan Aan Thalparyam Enn Mal New filmsinekal


 :Laughing:  Mal Filmsinte kaaryam kashttamanallo. 23ne rels cheyyan pattiyillel nxt week YA,Avide basheer veendum kalikkum.

----------


## kandahassan

> Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
> Rumblings in Malayalam film industry
> over the super success of #I in Kerala.
> Producers & distributors call 4 meeting
> 2 discuss the issue
> 
>  @Mayavi 369 @KRRISH2255
> 
> itentaa issue?


Avan okke kidannu chilakkatte ...promote cheyyilla posterum ottikkilla releasinte thalennu trailer irakkum...ithokke cheythale theateril aalu keru .theater owner markku Malayalam padam kalikkunnathu kondu punyam onnum kittilla avarkku collection venam ...so I continue cheytatte  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

> Mal Filmsinte kaaryam kashttamanallo. 23ne rels cheyyan pattiyillel nxt week YA,Avide basheer veendum kalikkum.


Ee varsham muzhuvan ithupole other language movies kaanum..pedichu odukayalla vendathu ..marichu promotion koduthu athinteyokke koode irakkanam ...

----------


## SAM369

Ivide inne Liberty Suiteilum padam undayirunnu,Rush kaaranam.3 Theatres kalichu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## wayanadan



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Mayavi 369

> Mal Filmsinte kaaryam kashttamanallo. 23ne rels cheyyan pattiyillel nxt week YA,Avide basheer veendum kalikkum.


Theatres Parayunnathum Karyam Alle ; Dec Muthal I Irangunnavare Oru Collnum Illathe aan Mikka Theatresum Kalichath ; ippo Oru Nalla Colln Film vannappo Avark Maattan Madi ; New Irangunna mal Filmsinekal Colln Ithin Undakum Ath Urappan Next Weekum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KingOfKings

> Mal Filmsinte kaaryam kashttamanallo. 23ne rels cheyyan pattiyillel nxt week YA,Avide basheer veendum kalikkum.


No basheer will not make any problem for YA becoz YA wont collect huge amount from kerala , I angane allao?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KingOfKings

> Avan okke kidannu chilakkatte ...promote cheyyilla posterum ottikkilla releasinte thalennu trailer irakkum...ithokke cheythale theateril aalu keru .theater owner markku Malayalam padam kalikkunnathu kondu punyam onnum kittilla avarkku collection venam ...so I continue cheytatte


yes you are correct Theatre owners money kittan annu theatre nadathunathu , CINEMA IS A BUSSINESS

----------


## kandahassan

> karnada keralathinte athra potential onnum illatha avide 7 unbelivable...


Aru paranju ee vidditharam  :Laughing: 

Total 650 releasing theaters except multiplex screens ...multiplex koodi koottiyal 1000 adupichu varum ....

Kannada cinema ippol kidu market ayi varikayaanu ...sudheep puneeth films okke 300 screen adupichu irangunund ...outside Karnataka market illa

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KingOfKings

> Theatres Parayunnathum Karyam Alle ; Dec Muthal I Irangunnavare Oru Collnum Illathe aan Mikka Theatresum Kalichath ; ippo Oru Nalla Colln Film vannappo Avark Maattan Madi ; New Irangunna mal Filmsinekal Colln Ithin Undakum Ath Urappan Next Weekum


I yude extra theatres okke remove cheythu avide malayalam films release cheythu problem solve chethu koode?

----------


## KingOfKings

> Aru paranju ee vidditharam 
> 
> Total 650 releasing theaters except multiplex screens ...multiplex koodi koottiyal 1000 adupichu varum ....
> 
> Kannada cinema ippol kidu market ayi varikayaanu ...sudheep puneeth films okke 300 screen adupichu irangunund ...outside Karnataka market illa


300 theatres means malayalam movie kal 3 times market undu alle?

----------


## SAM369

> Ee varsham muzhuvan ithupole other language movies kaanum..pedichu odukayalla vendathu ..marichu promotion koduthu athinteyokke koode irakkanam ...


athonnum nadappulla kaaryamalla,,keralamenna ittavattamalle nammude market,so max ethra pidikkan pattum :Kalikkuva:  ee year tamil films valare kooduthal undennu thonunnu,small films vare keralathil labhamundakkunnu,so ee problem kooduve ullu

----------


## GangsteR

> Aru paranju ee vidditharam 
> 
> Total 650 releasing theaters except multiplex screens ...multiplex koodi koottiyal 1000 adupichu varum ....
> 
> Kannada cinema ippol kidu market ayi varikayaanu ...sudheep puneeth films okke 300 screen adupichu irangunund ...outside Karnataka market illa


kannada filminae patti paranjal ningalku epozhum kollumallo

----------


## kandahassan

> 300 theatres means malayalam movie kal 3 times market undu alle?


Keralathinte double size und Karnataka ..30 districts ...AP divide cheythathinu shesham southile biggest state ...oru  7-8 varsham munne Kannada film industry demolish aayi ..avdathe superstar Vishnu vardhan marichu ..vere oru superstar aaya ambarish form poyi ..pinne other language films rule cheythu avde but ippol kadha maari sudheep & puneeth also some biggest take Kannada films to return their golden ages ..now oro year kazhiyunthorum they became strong ...outside market koodi venam

----------


## SAM369

> Theatres Parayunnathum Karyam Alle ; Dec Muthal I Irangunnavare Oru Collnum Illathe aan Mikka Theatresum Kalichath ; ippo Oru Nalla Colln Film vannappo Avark Maattan Madi ; New Irangunna mal Filmsinekal Colln Ithin Undakum Ath Urappan Next Weekum


hmm....cash alle vishyam,so avare kuttam paranjitte kaaryamilla.ivide I innum 3 theaterilanu kaliche,5th day okke 3 theaters,ivide aadyamayittanu,elladeym ithokke thanne avastha. ee filmsinokke 23ne rels kittiyillel pinne eppo irakkum :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## SAM369

> No basheer will not make any problem for YA becoz YA wont collect huge amount from kerala , I angane allao?


Malabaril YA Basheer aanu Distribution,,YA kke engane aale kettanamene angerkkariyam  :Vedi:  ella theaterilum YA Itta aalukal ethu kaanum :D,Venal annan oru strike koode nadathum :Vandivittu:

----------


## kandahassan

> kannada filminae patti paranjal ningalku epozhum kollumallo


Tamil / Telugu padangale maathram support cheythal mathiyo ????

----------


## GangsteR

> Tamil / Telugu padangale maathram support cheythal mathiyo ????


pora pora.....

----------


## kandahassan

> hmm....cash alle vishyam,so avare kuttam paranjitte kaaryamilla.ivide I innum 3 theaterilanu kaliche,5th day okke 3 theaters,ivide aadyamayittanu,elladeym ithokke thanne avastha. ee filmsinokke 23ne rels kittiyillel pinne eppo irakkum


Ithinu utharam parayyan ninnal kure kaalam pinnottu pokendi varum ....wide release anuvadhikatha indyayile eka state  :Doh:  
Ithumoolam 1600 theater undarunna keralathil ippol ellam koode kootti 550 theaters ullu... Ippozhum orupadu per puthiya theater paniyan rangathu varunund but ee thendikal release kodukkilla  :Doh:  

Multiplex tharangathil 2 varshathinullil basheeeinte okke pain theeranam  :Angry:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

iMoviesUSA @ SIMoviesUSA 
#I #Imovie 5 days NA BO $1.15M.1st million dollar
movie of the year

----------


## KRRISH2255

USA 1.15Million Aayallee... Kidu... First Non - Rajni Or Kamal Movie To do So... USA Maathram 7Cr...  :cheers:

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

> USA 1.15Million Aayallee... Kidu... First Non - Rajni Or Kamal Movie To do So... USA Maathram 7Cr...


avide alle padam veenu ennokke paranjathu 3rd day  :Read:

----------


## wayanadan

*I All Inda Business

I had the biggest opening ever in South India with the highest combined collections from Tamil Nadu /Kerala, Nizam Andhra and Karnataka of around 22 crore nett on day one. The collections of I are as follows.

Wedensday
Tamil - 11,50,00,000
Telugu - 9,58,00,000

Thursday
Tamil - 10,50,00,000
Telugu - 8,48,00,000
Hindi - 20,00,000.

Friday
Tamil - 9,00,00,000
Telugu - 4,61,00,000
Hindi - 1,75,00,000

TOTAL 
Tamil - 31,00,00,000
Telugu - 22,67,00,000
Hindi - 1,95,00,000

GRAND TOTAL (3 DAYS)
All India - 55,62,00,000*

----------


## Saathan

> USA 1.15Million Aayallee... Kidu... First Non - Rajni Or Kamal Movie To do So... USA Maathram 7Cr...


including telugu ano?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> including telugu ano?


Telugu Films Aano Or Tamil Fillms Telugu Versions Aano... Telugu Films Aanel Kurachu Undu... 
Tamil Aanel Only Endhiran, Lingaa,  Shivaji, Vishwaroopam & Now I...  :cheers:

----------


## Saathan

> Telugu Films Aano Or Tamil Fillms Telugu Versions Aano... Telugu Films Aanel Kurachu Undu... 
> Tamil Aanel Only Endhiran, Lingaa,  Shivaji, Vishwaroopam & Now I...


I nte telugu version koodi ano 1.15million enna chodhichathu...

----------


## ikka

> *I All Inda Business
> 
> I had the biggest opening ever in South India with the highest combined collections from Tamil Nadu /Kerala, Nizam Andhra and Karnataka of around 22 crore nett on day one. The collections of I are as follows.
> 
> Wedensday
> Tamil - 11,50,00,000
> Telugu - 9,58,00,000
> 
> Thursday
> ...


4 Days -- 72.75Cr (Nett) Aayi From India!!!!

http://www.indicine.com/movies/bolly...ctions-4-days/

----------


## KRRISH2255

So According To BOI Collections... 
Tamil Gross --- May Be Around 40Cr... 
Telugu Gross --- May Be Around 28Cr... 
Hindi Gross --- May Be Around 5Cr... 

So Overall All India 3 Days Gross May Be Around 73Cr... Almost Equal To Endhiran...  :cheers:

----------


## Jo Johnson

Ithok kaanumbol nammude industryod sahathapam thonnunnu.....!Youth stars aaya Dulqur,PrithviRaj,Nivin ivarkok big budget mass films kodukenda time kazhinju....!Industryk vendath atharam valiya hits aanu.....!Kaalu pokaan pataatha supersne vachu mass films edukunnathinu pakaram ivare poleyulla likeable young starsnu mass films kodukanam big budgetil....!Min 10Cr...Max 20Cr....!Industryk athinulla potential und......Punch ulla scenes ok ulla ota youth starnte filmum innu varunnilla.....!Innathe kaalath 5 kodik padam pidichondirunnit onnum kaaryamilla......!Ellaam thikayunna Brahmanda films pidikaan directors kadannu varanam......!OK script aanenkil polum nalla punchode big budgetil eduthu MG vaangaathe 150 centersil 300 theatersil aayi release cheyyanam....!Apol 30 kodi collection ok ivide sthiram aakum......!Industry poorvaathikam shakthi praapikum.....!

Angane undaavate...!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> I nte telugu version koodi ano 1.15million enna chodhichathu...


Aryllaaa...  :Dntknw:  Aayrkkum... Endaayalum Kidu Thannee...  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

#I No.20th in #NorthAmerican #BoxOffice Top
Movies 4 d weekend Estimated gross as of Sunday $
1.4mn Opening Weekend $781K 222 th8rs $3518
avg

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Telugu Films Aano Or Tamil Fillms Telugu Versions Aano... Telugu Films Aanel Kurachu Undu... 
> Tamil Aanel Only Endhiran, Lingaa,  Shivaji, Vishwaroopam & Now I...


Macha Viswaroopam worldwide gross 212 Cr undennu evideyo kandallo..... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

Ithok kaanumbol nammude industryod sahathapam thonnunnu.....!Youth stars aaya Dulqur,PrithviRaj,Nivin ivarkok big budget mass films kodukenda time kazhinju....!Industryk vendath atharam valiya hits aanu.....!Kaalu pokaan pataatha supersne vachu mass films edukunnathinu pakaram ivare poleyulla likeable young starsnu mass films kodukanam big budgetil....!Min 10Cr...Max 20Cr....!Industryk athinulla potential und......Punch ulla scenes ok ulla ota youth starnte filmum innu varunnilla.....!Innathe kaalath 5 kodik padam pidichondirunnit onnum kaaryamilla......!Ellaam thikayunna Brahmanda films pidikaan directors kadannu varanam......!OK script aanenkil polum nalla punchode big budgetil eduthu MG vaangaathe 150 centersil 300 theatersil aayi release cheyyanam....!Apol 30 kodi collection ok ivide sthiram aakum......!Industry poorvaathikam shakthi praapikum.....!

Angane undaavate...!

----------


## kandahassan

> Macha Viswaroopam worldwide gross 212 Cr undennu evideyo kandallo.....


Orikkalumilla  :Yes3:

----------


## KRRISH2255

TNil Exemption Illathathu Vallya Sangadam Aayi Poiii...  :Moodoff: 
Exemption Ulla Padangal 30Cr Share Edukkan 50Cr Vendappol Ithinu 65Cr Gross Venam...  :Moodoff:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> hmm....cash alle vishyam,so avare kuttam paranjitte kaaryamilla.ivide I innum 3 theaterilanu kaliche,5th day okke 3 theaters,ivide aadyamayittanu,elladeym ithokke thanne avastha. ee filmsinokke 23ne rels kittiyillel pinne eppo irakkum


1 Week Koodi Gap Edukatte ; Oru Normal mal Padathinte Budgetinekal Ithinte Rightsin Poyathalle , Ath Kond Nalla run Kittan Ath Arhikkunnu

----------


## GangsteR

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-fRXVUriBA

----------


## Saathan

> Ithok kaanumbol nammude industryod sahathapam thonnunnu.....!Youth stars aaya Dulqur,PrithviRaj,Nivin ivarkok big budget mass films kodukenda time kazhinju....!Industryk vendath atharam valiya hits aanu.....!Kaalu pokaan pataatha supersne vachu mass films edukunnathinu pakaram ivare poleyulla likeable young starsnu mass films kodukanam big budgetil....!Min 10Cr...Max 20Cr....!Industryk athinulla potential und......Punch ulla scenes ok ulla ota youth starnte filmum innu varunnilla.....!Innathe kaalath 5 kodik padam pidichondirunnit onnum kaaryamilla......!Ellaam thikayunna Brahmanda films pidikaan directors kadannu varanam......!OK script aanenkil polum nalla punchode big budgetil eduthu MG vaangaathe 150 centersil 300 theatersil aayi release cheyyanam....!Apol 30 kodi collection ok ivide sthiram aakum......!Industry poorvaathikam shakthi praapikum.....!
> 
> Angane undaavate...!


athinulla director n script writers illa... anwar rasheed anekil ippo producer chamanaju nadakkuva  :Doh:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Macha Viswaroopam worldwide gross 212 Cr undennu evideyo kandallo.....


Nalla 916 Thallal Maathram... WW Below Endhrian,Linga,Sivaji,Kaththi,Thuppakki,Singham 2 etc... 
Overseas Only 22Cr Aanu Gross... Hindi Version Only 13Cr Net...

----------


## kandahassan

> Ithok kaanumbol nammude industryod sahathapam thonnunnu.....!Youth stars aaya Dulqur,PrithviRaj,Nivin ivarkok big budget mass films kodukenda time kazhinju....!Industryk vendath atharam valiya hits aanu.....!Kaalu pokaan pataatha supersne vachu mass films edukunnathinu pakaram ivare poleyulla likeable young starsnu mass films kodukanam big budgetil....!Min 10Cr...Max 20Cr....!Industryk athinulla potential und......Punch ulla scenes ok ulla ota youth starnte filmum innu varunnilla.....!Innathe kaalath 5 kodik padam pidichondirunnit onnum kaaryamilla......!Ellaam thikayunna Brahmanda films pidikaan directors kadannu varanam......!OK script aanenkil polum nalla punchode big budgetil eduthu MG vaangaathe 150 centersil 300 theatersil aayi release cheyyanam....!Apol 30 kodi collection ok ivide sthiram aakum......!Industry poorvaathikam shakthi praapikum.....!
> 
> Angane undaavate...!


Namukk oresamayam mass padam venam class padam venam but ippol class maathrame ullu mass illa  :Crying: 

Pranav , kaalidas ivaril oru cheriya pratheeksha und  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> I yude extra theatres okke remove cheythu avide malayalam films release cheythu problem solve chethu koode?


I yude Extra Screens Oru 100 + Aambala Screens + Bakki Screens = 4 Padam Rlz Cheyyanam

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 1 Week Koodi Gap Edukatte ; Oru Normal mal Padathinte Budgetinekal Ithinte Rightsin Poyathalle , Ath Kond Nalla run Kittan Ath Arhikkunnu


Yes....Theatersinu maatan thalparyamille maatukaye venda....max collect cheyyate I......ellaavanmaarum padikate.....!Ithinu collection ullidatholam kaalam oridathu ninnum oru oom#$iya malayalam padathinu vendiyum maatendathilla.....angane matiyal avide eechem aati irikaam....!

----------


## Saathan

> 1 Week Koodi Gap Edukatte ; Oru Normal mal Padathinte Budgetinekal Ithinte Rightsin Poyathalle , Ath Kond Nalla run Kittan Ath Arhikkunnu


yes... vikram oru paavam alle... avan athu eduthotte enne malayalikal parayu  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> TNil Exemption Illathathu Vallya Sangadam Aayi Poiii... 
> Exemption Ulla Padangal 30Cr Share Edukkan 50Cr Vendappol Ithinu 65Cr Gross Venam...


Endhiran Tax illaathe 125Cril ninnalle TNil 90Cr share eduthath....?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> yes... vikram oru paavam alle... avan athu eduthotte enne malayalikal parayu


Sathyam... Oru Rakshem Illaaa...  :salut:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Namukk oresamayam mass padam venam class padam venam but ippol class maathrame ullu mass illa 
> 
> Pranav , kaalidas ivaril oru cheriya pratheeksha und


Ee malayalam industryile pannanmar prekshakare sathyathil patikukayaanu......Senti adichu.....Nammude padathinu ithokeye patuu ennu varuthi theerkuvaanu....Sathyathil ivide enthenkilum ulla ellaa padangalum theateril 8 nilayil potiyaalum laabham aanu ennathaanu sathyam....! :Laughing:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Endhiran Tax illaathe 125Cril ninnalle TNil 90Cr share eduthath....?


TNil 90Cr Onnum Illaaa... 70Cr... Tamil Version Aanu 90Cr... According To BOI... 
BOI Prakaaram All India Share & Gross Matching Allaa... Also AP Share 25Cr Aanu BOI... Actuals 37Cr... 
All India Endhiran 137Cr Share Undu... Still All Time 3rd Share Behind PK & Dhoom 3...

----------


## kandahassan

> Ee malayalam industryile pannanmar prekshakare sathyathil patikukayaanu......Senti adichu.....Nammude padathinu ithokeye patuu ennu varuthi theerkuvaanu....Sathyathil ivide enthenkilum ulla ellaa padangalum theateril 8 nilayil potiyaalum laabham aanu ennathaanu sathyam....!


Fahad randam varavil character roles eduthu thilangiyathil pinne pritviraj adakkam ellavanmaarum athe trend thudarukayaanu  :Doh: 
Dulquar alpam mass cheyunund but  :Rolleyes: 

Double barrel trend aavatte  :Yahoo:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athinulla director n script writers illa... anwar rasheed anekil ippo producer chamanaju nadakkuva


Big budgetil padam edukunna directors Anwar Rasheed,Vyshak,Amal Neerad okyaanu.....Ithil nalla perullath aake ANwarinu maathramaanu....!Ellaavarum onnu aanju sramikanam.....!Colorful aayi edukunna vyshak ini athinu muthirunna kaaryam samshayamaanu... :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> TNil 90Cr Onnum Illaaa... 70Cr... Tamil Version Aanu 90Cr... According To BOI... 
> BOI Prakaaram All India Share & Gross Matching Allaa... Also AP Share 25Cr Aanu BOI... Actuals 37Cr... 
> All India Endhiran 137Cr Share Undu... Still All Time 3rd Share Behind PK & Dhoom 3...


Shankar Oru Bollywood superstarneyum south superstarneyum vachoru kidilan item irakiyaal athoru color paripaadi aayirikum....Rohith Shetty masalas ok maari nilkum....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Fahad randam varavil character roles eduthu thilangiyathil pinne pritviraj adakkam ellavanmaarum athe trend thudarukayaanu 
> Dulquar alpam mass cheyunund but 
> 
> Double barrel trend aavatte


Yes.....Double Barrel oru trend aakanam....!Malayalathil Mass padangalk ipol theere mass illa.....!DB athu maatanam.....Budget ethra aanenkilum cash potikendidath potichu thanne mass films irakanam.....!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Shankar Oru Bollywood superstarneyum south superstarneyum vachoru kidilan item irakiyaal athoru color paripaadi aayirikum....Rohith Shetty masalas ok maari nilkum....!


Ithu Thanneyaanu Tinju Paranjathu... 
Angane Oru Kidilan Padam Vannal WW 1000Cr Ok Nadannennu Varum...

----------


## kandahassan

> Yes.....Double Barrel oru trend aakanam....!Malayalathil Mass padangalk ipol theere mass illa.....!DB athu maatanam.....Budget ethra aanenkilum cash potikendidath potichu thanne mass films irakanam.....!


Namukk ippol athyavashyam nalla market und ..so 10 - 15 crore padangal okke thirichu pidikkavunnathe ullu  :Yes3: 

Keralathil 150 screen + all India 75 - 100 + gulf region + other rights

----------


## aneesh mohanan

I veezhan ini ethanum minutes koodi mathram  :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Namukk ippol athyavashyam nalla market und ..so 10 - 15 crore padangal okke thirichu pidikkavunnathe ullu 
> 
> Keralathil 150 screen + all India 75 - 100 + gulf region + other rights


Drishyam Theatrical WW yield maathram 60Crs+ aanu.....Thaazheyulla BDyude theatrical yield 45Cr+ aanu...!Athayathu onnu aanju pidichal 20CRsolam theatersil ninnu thanne pidikaanulla scope und....Satellite ithinu purame....!But aarum sramikunnilla....Sramichal thanne valla oochali itemvum aayirikum....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

Tamilil 50 kodik edukunna oru padam edukan malayalathil athinte 3il 1 budget mathiyaakum....!Athe qualityil athe production valuesode edukaan....!

----------


## anupkerb1

> Next Shankar Movie Next yearil aanu varunnathenkil orikalum athrayum ri8sinonnum ivide aarum edukilla...!Tamizhanmaare pole potanmaaralla ivide ullath...!


AThu sarii tanee ..chilapoll R8 edukunathuu TN ninulavar tanee akumm..likee Linga

----------


## kandahassan

> Drishyam Theatrical WW yield maathram 60Crs+ aanu.....Thaazheyulla BDyude theatrical yield 45Cr+ aanu...!Athayathu onnu aanju pidichal 20CRsolam theatersil ninnu thanne pidikaanulla scope und....Satellite ithinu purame....!But aarum sramikunnilla....Sramichal thanne valla oochali itemvum aayirikum....!


Geethanjali ..peruchaazhi okke udhaaharanam alle ..500 adupich release undarunnu but  :Doh: 

Iniyippol wide release kittan pokinnathu life of josutty , laila o laila , DB aanu ...wait & see

----------


## anupkerb1

> inni ithu pole hyepe shankar movie veran oru 3 years availle?


hypee undakoo ilayooo..athonum aa mandamar nokilaa..r8 recrd amount edukumm....Lingaa endhu manga tholi hypeaa undarnee..enitu 4.5+ abv poyilee...

----------


## anupkerb1

> Record okke thakarthu tharippanamakki alle?   ithinte print okke toreentil vannathu pani aakan chance undo?  pakshe shankar movie theatreil kanunnathnte 100 il 1 %  kittilla  tv/computerilkandaal.


Shankar movie elam cam rip noki irikunaa mandhaa budhikal undooo .. CD kanunudekil Bluray kananam..DVD polum waste aanu

----------


## GangsteR

I's collections have been phenomenal so far''
The year 2015 has started off on a good note for the Telugu
film industry as I's Telugu dubbed version and Pawan
Kalyan's Gopala Gopala have both been doing good
business. One of the leading names in the Southern film
business, director S.S.Rajamouli put forth his views on both
the releases and their prospects at the Telugu box-office.
"In contrast to the talk and reviews, looks like #I has struck a
chord with the audience. The collections have been phenomenal
so far. Even Gopala Gopala is faring quite well for the talk it
generated initially. The long weekend is also helping. Year
started on a good note for film business."
Can't agree more.

----------


## KRRISH2255

TCR 5 Days Gross Over 30Lakhs... Actuals Kittiyillaaa... Will Update... All Time Record...  :cheers:

----------


## KRRISH2255

Appol Ellaarkkum Gd Nyyyt... Naale Exam Undu...  :Vandivittu:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Drishyam Theatrical WW yield maathram 60Crs+ aanu.....Thaazheyulla BDyude theatrical yield 45Cr+ aanu...!Athayathu onnu aanju pidichal 20CRsolam theatersil ninnu thanne pidikaanulla scope und....Satellite ithinu purame....!But aarum sramikunnilla....Sramichal thanne valla oochali itemvum aayirikum....!


Namaku satelight Hit mathi...   :Giveup: 

adyam aa pandaraam nirthanam..Theatre collect percentage vechu matramm satelight kodukaa....2cr polum gross ilathaa movies 25lakh polum koduthu pokaruthuu....apol pinee Kodikalude *colur pencil* elamm kalajuu scriptimportnance kodukan nokumm

----------


## Sal kk

Tamilnattil collection ethra vare pokum......ethokke pottikkum.....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Tamilnattil collection ethra vare pokum......ethokke pottikkum.....


Endhiran ozhichu baaki ellaam pottum

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.onlykollywood.com/ss-rajamouli-backs/

----------


## GangsteR

> Appol Ellaarkkum Gd Nyyyt... Naale Exam Undu...


apol all the best

----------


## KulFy

Vikram's ◆ I ◆ I am the TRENDSETTER / I am the MAGNIFICENT / I am the STEERING @GangsteR

----------


## ITV

> Ithok kaanumbol nammude industryod sahathapam thonnunnu.....!Youth stars aaya Dulqur,PrithviRaj,Nivin ivarkok big budget mass films kodukenda time kazhinju....!Industryk vendath atharam valiya hits aanu.....!Kaalu pokaan pataatha supersne vachu mass films edukunnathinu pakaram ivare poleyulla likeable young starsnu mass films kodukanam big budgetil....!Min 10Cr...Max 20Cr....!Industryk athinulla potential und......Punch ulla scenes ok ulla ota youth starnte filmum innu varunnilla.....!Innathe kaalath 5 kodik padam pidichondirunnit onnum kaaryamilla......!Ellaam thikayunna Brahmanda films pidikaan directors kadannu varanam......!OK script aanenkil polum nalla punchode big budgetil eduthu MG vaangaathe 150 centersil 300 theatersil aayi release cheyyanam....!Apol 30 kodi collection ok ivide sthiram aakum......!Industry poorvaathikam shakthi praapikum.....!
> 
> Angane undaavate...!



Thought okke kollaam

Same _I_ movie Jayasurya kashtapettu ee getup okke kaanichu Ithihasa edutha Binu direct same output create cheythaal do you think it'll click like this???

Malayali audience Tamil moviesnu chila ilavukal cheythu kodukkaarundu, athu scriptil aayalum executionil aayalum, unwanted songs comedies okke kuthithirukiyaalum predictable aanenkilum Malayalam pole complaint varilla

At the same time same sadhanam in Malayalam release aayaal review will be like Jayasuryayude hardwork verutheyaayi, B Unnikrishnante padam kandu valarnna ethu kochu kuttykkum oohikkaavunnatheyulloo villain and climax okke, producerde cash pokkaanu sure, ithinu ithrem cash potticha producere sammathikkanam(with  :salut:  smiley), angane 100 cliche posts ivide varum. Malayalathil script aanu thaaram aakendathu for a big budget movie, illel Interval or aadya show kazhiyumbol thanne mookku kuthi veezhum. Aarum oru Malayalam movie oru starnteyo directornteyo budgetnteyo peril enthelum kaanumennu paranju kaanilla, negative report vannaal thirinju nokkilla. At the same time oru big profile Tamil, Telugu(dubbing), Hindi enthinu English movie like Interstellar polum kandillenkil entho naanakkedu ennu chinthikkunna oru prekshaka samooham ividundu, wait and see the initial Jurassic World going to take in June 12 2015

Drishyam okke vallappozhum sambhavikkunna albudhangalaanu box officeil, oro padathinum oro jaathakam undennu parayunnathu sheriyaanu chila filmsnte valiya vijayangalum valiya parajayangalum okke kaanumbol, verum avg padangal huge hitsum nalla opinion varunnathu flopum aakunnathu nammde Keralathil thannalle, orumaathiri chittamma nayamaanu, ethaandu pazhaya cinemayil randaanamma varshangalku shesham aa kuttye njanannu orupaadu vedanippichu enna cliche dialogue poleyalle after DVD release nalla padam, engane ee padam potti, deserved better success ennu parayunnathu??? 

Ithonnum maattaan pattilla poornamaayi, when a Malayali director makes his first step, Tamil & Telugu director budget vechu 10 step ittu kaanum. Naaleyum Tamil films varum ivide cash vaarum, enthinu Telugu Bahubaali polum wait cheyyunna nalloru prekshaka samooham ividille???

All of a sudden ivide onnum maattaan pattilla, step by step saadhikkum, athengane oru attempt paaliyaal DVDyil opinion vannaalum aa directornu adutha padathinu producere kittuka risk alle

Pinne SONGS play a lot in the success of other language movies here, padathinte content whatever, songs will have to click for a big success, athinte richness aanu palappozhum aalukale attract cheyyunnathu

Shankarnte first padam GENTLEMANte vijayathinu ivide valiyoru panku A R Rehmante aa 5 kidu songs thanneyalle, ethu ulsava parambilum ethu programmenum athile songs maathramaayirunnu akkaalathu
Ivide Bijipal, Gopi Sundar, Shaan Rehman okke namukkundu, but sthaayiyaaya oru aaswadaka samoohathe srishtikkaan avrakkaayittilla ennathaanu sathyam
Innu BGM polum review cheyyappedukayaanu, Gopi Sundar maathramaanu oralpamenkilum pratheeksha nalkunna eka vyakthy, as a person who can be considered as a item for such a big budget dhamakka

Prekshakar Tamil Cinema kaanumpole Malayalavum theatreil ninnu kaanum ennu chinthikkaathidatholam things won't change, allenkil athratholam well packed aayittorennam varanam, which is not the cup of tea for producers here, ivide satellite overseas safe route

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *
> Thought okke kollaam
> 
> Same I movie Jayasurya kashtapettu ee getup okke kaanichu Ithihasa edutha Binu direct same output create cheythaal do you think it'll click like this???
> 
> Malayali audience Tamil moviesnu chila ilavukal cheythu kodukkaarundu, athu scriptil aayalum executionil aayalum, unwanted songs comedies okke kuthithirukiyaalum predictable aanenkilum Malayalam pole complaint varilla
> 
> At the same time same sadhanam in Malayalam release aayaal review will be like Jayasuryayude hardwork verutheyaayi, B Unnikrishnante padam kandu valarnna ethu kochu kuttykkum oohikkaavunnatheyulloo villain and climax okke, producerde cash pokkaanu sure, ithinu ithrem cash potticha producere sammathikkanam(with  smiley), angane 100 cliche posts ivide varum. Malayalathil script aanu thaaram aakendathu for a big budget movie, illel Interval or aadya show kazhiyumbol thanne mookku kuthi veezhum. Aarum oru Malayalam movie oru starnteyo directornteyo budgetnteyo peril enthelum kaanumennu paranju kaanilla, negative report vannaal thirinju nokkilla. At the same time oru big profile Tamil, Telugu(dubbing), Hindi enthinu English movie like Interstellar polum kandillenkil entho naanakkedu ennu chinthikkunna oru prekshaka samooham ividundu, wait and see the initial Jurassic World going to take in June 12 2015
> 
> ...


Yes ithu thanne aanu paranjathu......!Tamil films ivide olam undaakan kaaranam 5-6 colorful songs kaanum....athyavashyam comedies kaanum....3-4 kidu fi8s kaanum.....2-3 punch ulla scenes kaanum....!Ithellaam adangunna oru malayalam film ivide 10-15 Cril edukaavunnatheyullu......Cousins thanne latest example...!

Oru maangatholiyumillaatha oru script....!Athil 4-5 songs ok kayati colorful aaki Vyshak verum 11 kodikullil ninneduthu......Verum 80 theatersil iraki....Koora wom vannu....Ennitum padam athyavashyam odi....Athyavashyam collect cheythu....Mudakumuthalinte 75%um recover cheythu kaanum.....!

Apol athyavashyam entertaining aaya bhethapeta scriptil songs,action,comedy,punch scenes ok cherthu viewersinu engaging aayi thonnum vidham padam eduth athyavashyam nalla reethiyil hypeum koduthu market cheythu oru 200 theateril irakiyal ulla avastha onnu orthu noku.....10-15 kodiyil nilkum ithinulla chilavu....!Marketing ulpade malayalathil....!

Bhethapeta opinion vannal cash vaaraam.....!Script work illaathe oru padavum odilla....Athu Tamil aanenkilum English aanenkilum....Malayalathinum ithu baadhakamaanu.......

Pinne songs janangale attract cheyyunnathil valiya panku vahikunnund...Be it colorful or not....!Meesamadhavan,Rasathanthram,Thenkashipatan  am....Ee BigHitsil ok ethra hit songs undayirunnu...4o 5o...ellaam hits aanu...Janangale theaterilek aakarshikunnathil ivak valiya pankund...!

Angane ella meghalayum upgrade cheyyumbozhe ivide max yield undaakuu.....I puthiya benchmark set cheythu.....Ithinte opening week record ini oru malayalam padam ennu potikaan aanu...?Athum 80 centersil kooduthal release anuvathikaathirikumbol....?

Athyavashyam variety theme ulla kollaavunna oru script.....Nannayi cash podichu actionum songsum ok cherthu edukanam....Athupole cash podich market cheyyanam....150 centersil 300 screensilayi irakanm.....Theateril ninnu thanne sughamayi 25um 30um kodi abv avg reports vachu collect cheyyunnath kaanaam......Nalla opinion vannaal ithu 50 kodiyum kadannu poyekum....Drishyam ipozhathe avasthayil malayalathil vallapozhum sambhavikunnathaanu....Ennaal release screens kooti bhethapeta scriptil ella mass cheruvakalum cherthulla products irakiyal athu idakide sambhavikunna onnaakum....! :Yes3: Atleast Bangalore Days enkilum sthiram aakaan saadhikum...! :Ok:

----------


## Mayavi 369

@ITV & @Jo Johnson

2 Perkkum Likeum Reppum Thannittund , Ee Natta Pathiratri Irunn Essay Ezhutiyathin  :salut:

----------


## National Star

> Thought okke kollaam
> 
> Same _I_ movie Jayasurya kashtapettu ee getup okke kaanichu Ithihasa edutha Binu direct same output create cheythaal do you think it'll click like this???
> 
> Malayali audience Tamil moviesnu chila ilavukal cheythu kodukkaarundu, athu scriptil aayalum executionil aayalum, unwanted songs comedies okke kuthithirukiyaalum predictable aanenkilum Malayalam pole complaint varilla
> 
> At the same time same sadhanam in Malayalam release aayaal review will be like Jayasuryayude hardwork verutheyaayi, B Unnikrishnante padam kandu valarnna ethu kochu kuttykkum oohikkaavunnatheyulloo villain and climax okke, producerde cash pokkaanu sure, ithinu ithrem cash potticha producere sammathikkanam(with  smiley), angane 100 cliche posts ivide varum. Malayalathil script aanu thaaram aakendathu for a big budget movie, illel Interval or aadya show kazhiyumbol thanne mookku kuthi veezhum. Aarum oru Malayalam movie oru starnteyo directornteyo budgetnteyo peril enthelum kaanumennu paranju kaanilla, negative report vannaal thirinju nokkilla. At the same time oru big profile Tamil, Telugu(dubbing), Hindi enthinu English movie like Interstellar polum kandillenkil entho naanakkedu ennu chinthikkunna oru prekshaka samooham ividundu, wait and see the initial Jurassic World going to take in June 12 2015
> 
> Drishyam okke vallappozhum sambhavikkunna albudhangalaanu box officeil, oro padathinum oro jaathakam undennu parayunnathu sheriyaanu chila filmsnte valiya vijayangalum valiya parajayangalum okke kaanumbol, verum avg padangal huge hitsum nalla opinion varunnathu flopum aakunnathu nammde Keralathil thannalle, orumaathiri chittamma nayamaanu, ethaandu pazhaya cinemayil randaanamma varshangalku shesham aa kuttye njanannu orupaadu vedanippichu enna cliche dialogue poleyalle after DVD release nalla padam, engane ee padam potti, deserved better success ennu parayunnathu??? 
> ...


Monday aayallo.. engane veezhaan thudangiyo... ????

----------


## National Star

> I veezhan ini ethanum minutes koodi mathram


evideyokke engaandokeyoo veenittund.. pakshe oru kaaryam urapaanu.. southern tamilnaatil releasinte pitte divasm thanne veenu...

----------


## Sporty Swift

SG de role Shankar aadyam offer cheythath Lalettanu aayirunnalle ...
Lalettan aayirunnel onnoode kozhuthene

----------


## ITV

> Yes ithu thanne aanu paranjathu......!Tamil films ivide olam undaakan kaaranam 5-6 colorful songs kaanum....athyavashyam comedies kaanum....3-4 kidu fi8s kaanum.....2-3 punch ulla scenes kaanum....!Ithellaam adangunna oru malayalam film ivide 10-15 Cril edukaavunnatheyullu......Cousins thanne latest example...!
> 
> Oru maangatholiyumillaatha oru script....!Athil 4-5 songs ok kayati colorful aaki Vyshak verum 11 kodikullil ninneduthu......Verum 80 theatersil iraki....Koora wom vannu....Ennitum padam athyavashyam odi....Athyavashyam collect cheythu....Mudakumuthalinte 75%um recover cheythu kaanum.....!
> 
> Apol athyavashyam entertaining aaya bhethapeta scriptil songs,action,comedy,punch scenes ok cherthu viewersinu engaging aayi thonnum vidham padam eduth athyavashyam nalla reethiyil hypeum koduthu market cheythu oru 200 theateril irakiyal ulla avastha onnu orthu noku.....10-15 kodiyil nilkum ithinulla chilavu....!Marketing ulpade malayalathil....!
> 
> Bhethapeta opinion vannal cash vaaraam.....!Script work illaathe oru padavum odilla....Athu Tamil aanenkilum English aanenkilum....Malayalathinum ithu baadhakamaanu.......
> 
> Pinne songs janangale attract cheyyunnathil valiya panku vahikunnund...Be it colorful or not....!Meesamadhavan,Rasathanthram,Thenkashipatan  am....Ee BigHitsil ok ethra hit songs undayirunnu...4o 5o...ellaam hits aanu...Janangale theaterilek aakarshikunnathil ivak valiya pankund...!
> ...


athinu aadyam Liberty Basheer sammathikkande 300 idathu irakkaan anna, ivide multiplexes vannaal cheriya padangalku min support kittumennokke vishwasichirunna koottarokke sasiyaayille, Business speaks

Lets hope for the best

Upcoming moviesil ANEGAN, YENNAI ARINDHAAL okke edukkunna initial orikkalum oru PICKET 43yo SIR C Pyo edukkilla

Reason is simple - K V Anando Gautham Menono 2 padam pottichaalum avarde padathil enthelum kaanum enna vishwasam kaanum, Major Ravikkum Shajoon Karyalnum create cheyyaan pattathe poyathum aa oru audienceneyaanu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athinu aadyam Liberty Basheer sammathikkande 300 idathu irakkaan anna, ivide multiplexes vannaal cheriya padangalku min support kittumennokke vishwasichirunna koottarokke sasiyaayille, Business speaks
> 
> Lets hope for the best
> 
> Upcoming moviesil ANEGAN, YENNAI ARINDHAAL okke edukkunna initial orikkalum oru PICKET 43yo SIR C Pyo edukkilla
> 
> Reason is simple - K V Anando Gautham Menono 2 padam pottichaalum avarde padathil enthelum kaanum enna vishwasam kaanum, Major Ravikkum Shajoon Karyalnum create cheyyaan pattathe poyathum aa oru audienceneyaanu


Liberty Basheerinte kayyil alla malayalam cinema.....Producers risk edukan thayaraakanam....Scripting and Marketingil planning kondu varanam....Advance vaangaathe release cheyyan kelpulla producers undaavanam...Apol Liberty Basheer ayayum...Max screen count and center count kitum...Malayalathil BBs undaakan sathyathil enthelupamaanu......RingMasterum Vikramadhithyanum ok enthu vachaanu ithrayum collect cheythathu.....Audiencenu ishtapedunna oru interesting aayi thonnunna oru variety theme undaakanam......Universal appeal ulla pranayam athil mix cheyyanam.....3-4 songsinulla scope venam scriptil...2-3 setup fi8s....OK climax......Gud Pre-release marketing and hype....200-300 screens release....Mathi ithrayum mathi.....Malayalam padam aayakond 3 weeksil 20Cr collect cheyyum sughamaayi........4-5 weeks kondu run theerum.....Pinne adutha padam irakam ithupole thanne....!

Pinne Aneganum YA onnum I poleyo athinadutho collection undaakan saadhikilla....Kaaranam ee paranjava ok thanne.....!But ithupoleyulla oru Mala film aanu varunnathenkil ella recordsum vazhi maarum...Kaaranam athu malayalam aanu....Got it..?

----------


## ITV

> Liberty Basheerinte kayyil alla malayalam cinema.....Producers risk edukan thayaraakanam....Scripting and Marketingil planning kondu varanam....Advance vaangaathe release cheyyan kelpulla producers undaavanam...Apol Liberty Basheer ayayum...Max screen count and center count kitum...Malayalathil BBs undaakan sathyathil enthelupamaanu......RingMasterum Vikramadhithyanum ok enthu vachaanu ithrayum collect cheythathu.....Audiencenu ishtapedunna oru interesting aayi thonnunna oru variety theme undaakanam......Universal appeal ulla pranayam athil mix cheyyanam.....3-4 songsinulla scope venam scriptil...2-3 setup fi8s....OK climax......Gud Pre-release marketing and hype....200-300 screens release....Mathi ithrayum mathi.....Malayalam padam aayakond 3 weeksil 20Cr collect cheyyum sughamaayi........4-5 weeks kondu run theerum.....Pinne adutha padam irakam ithupole thanne....!
> 
> Pinne Aneganum YA onnum I poleyo athinadutho collection undaakan saadhikilla....Kaaranam ee paranjava ok thanne.....!But ithupoleyulla oru Mala film aanu varunnathenkil ella recordsum vazhi maarum...Kaaranam athu malayalam aanu....Got it..?


Parayaan entheluppam
Dhairyamulla producers kurava
Ini vannaal thanne counselling undallo ippol
Cinema entha Business entha ennu vyakthamaayi ariyaavunna loss vannaalum manage cheyyaan pattunna theatricals maathram vechu safe aakumenna dharanayulla script & budgetil vishwasamulla oraalku maathrame melparanja poloru padam ivide cheyyaan pattoo
Hope foray of EROS to Malayalam Cinema will be something like that

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Parayaan entheluppam
> Dhairyamulla producers kurava
> Ini vannaal thanne counselling undallo ippol
> Cinema entha Business entha ennu vyakthamaayi ariyaavunna loss vannaalum manage cheyyaan pattunna theatricals maathram vechu safe aakumenna dharanayulla script & budgetil vishwasamulla oraalku maathrame melparanja poloru padam ivide cheyyaan pattoo
> Hope foray of EROS to Malayalam Cinema will be something like that


Sathyam paranjal cheyyaanum elupamaanu...but aarum athinu muthirunnilla.....!Script thanne aanu...Important.....But ee budget constraintsnu purathu varunna kadhayum themeum scriptum projectum marketingum ok vannaale industry valaruu.....!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> https://bollywoodboxofficeindia.word...0%2C9388473949
> 
> Shankar Rajni 
>  @tinjuJISHNU


5 varsham munpulla sambavam kandu njettiyo ?

indiakku world cup kittiyath arinjaayirunno  :Ahupinne: .. aaghoshikkande ?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ithu sathyathil nadannirunnel sambhavam aayene....Salman Khan+Mahesh Babu+Rajinikanth....Ingane ethenkilum combo vannal Indian cinema charithrathil 1000cr touch cheyyunna 1st movie aayekum...!


hrithik+kamal thanne dharalam..

mahesh babu onnum venda.. allaathe thanne easy aayi varum.
shanker mathramalla.. rajamouli onnu aanju shramichaalum nadakkaan sadhyathakal illathilla.

enik aagraham aduthath kamal+hrithik+ shanker aanu.. ennittu anniyan range il oru padavum..
hindi version thanne gadar nekkal HAHK yekkal sambavam aavum.. ww 800cr okke varaanum mathi.. pinne south il ninnum tamil version mathram mathiyakum 1000 okke easy aayi pottikkaan

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Mollywoodil wide release thudakkam kuricha chithram chandrolsavam aanu ..86 theaters but padam mixed wom aayirunallo ..shivaji kku anyaaya initial aayirunallo ivde


alla.. chandrolsavam maximum 60 ulloo
sivaji aanu 86 aadhyamayi vannath
chandrolsavam mixd onnum aayirunilla.. katta negative aayirunu.. mixed aayirunenkil eppo superhit aayi ennu nokkiya mathi

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> enthunanu rajni cheyyunnathe.. Ee 2 cinemayilum Arjun moshamakkiyathum illa cinema bb aavukayum chaithu... Ella cinema um rajni thanme cheyyana mennundo... Ithorumathiri ippam aa cinema chaitha hero sine kaliyakkunnathu pole unde... Annyanum,ai um Vikram nannayitte chaithu ee roles rajni chaithirunnenkil ennu chithikkunnathu enthinanu...


njan chindhikkum.. muthalvan okke rajni cheythirunnenkil ennaa range varumayirunu.. gentleman ente fvrt tamil padam aanu.. ath rajni aayirunenki athinte range enthayane..  :Giveup: 

anniyan rajni cheythaal enthayirikkum ennariyilla.. enik thonnunath theme il vyathasam undayirunennanu.. police officer role undayirunennu thonunu.. angane aanenkil rajni annan cheyyunna kolapathakangal anweshikkunnathum annan thanne aayirikum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ennittu enthaa ithrem varsham aayittum shankar nu oru khan padam cheyaan saadhikaanjathu? rajamoulikku bhaasha prashnamundu pinne telugu cinemayude veliyilottu aagraham illennu swayam paranju. nayak cheytha sthithikku shankarinu hindi cinema cheyaan aagramillennu parayaan saadhikkillia. 22 varsham aayitu enthukondu Bollywoodile top nadanmaaru ingere angottu aduppikkunnilla.  
> reason is simple. only fizz.


ellaam angottu swayam theerumaanichallle

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> *More than 2.2Cr on each day from Kerala!!! So almost sure to cross 10Cr in 4 days!!!! Might reach 12Cr in 5 days weekend*
> 
> *Forget all predictions here -- Athukku mele!!!!!*


predictions okke underestimations aayirunu.. manapoorvam.. 
pakshe negative wom vannappo predictions il nilkkum ennu karuthi .. shanker ennaaa summaavaa ..

ivide onnum dhairyamayittu nadakkan pokuna karyangal parayaan patilla.. kure vivaram kettavanmaar odi vannu enne kolloo idum.. pinne enthenkilum okke paranju nilkkaan karanangal ulla numbers vare pokane pattoo..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Keralathil Other Language moviesil top grossers eppozhum Shankar padangal thannaano..Ipo I avum..ithinu munp Enthiran..athinu munp ethayirunnu..Sivaji aayirunno??
> Anniyan keralathil most collectd OL movie aayirunno aa tymil??


endhiran aa year le keralathile top grosser koodi aanu

sivaji 10cr eduthittund.. aa varshathe malayalam megahits nu oppam

anniyan 6-7cr

athinu munpathe record boys/ muthalvan / indian aayirikkanam... indian nu munp kathalan / gentleman

gentleman aanu aadhyamayi 1cr kadanna OL padam
indian tvm collxn 40lk + aanu..  (kalapani/hitler range il ) annathe tamil padangalude total collxn keralathil athra kaanaan chance illa :Adhupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Vikram is bigger than Rajini in Kerala....!Ipozhathe avasthayil....!


and in TN too ennu koodi para.. enthayalum oru vazhikku irangiyathalle

----------


## michael

> TNil 90Cr Onnum Illaaa... 70Cr... Tamil Version Aanu 90Cr... According To BOI... 
> BOI Prakaaram All India Share & Gross Matching Allaa... Also AP Share 25Cr Aanu BOI... Actuals 37Cr... 
> All India Endhiran 137Cr Share Undu... Still All Time 3rd Share Behind PK & Dhoom 3...


70cr share TNil ninnu mathram enthiran eduthappol gross ethrayaayirikkum....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> just like Endhiran against Pokkiri and Mary... amazing...


pokirirajayum mary um total share 6cr+ ulloo
endhiran kerala share mathram 6cr-8cr aanu reports

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> I will become the first Tamil movie to cross the 20cr gross mark in Kerala....!


t20, dhrishyam , BD pinne vere aarokke und club il

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ee hype ennu parayunnath shootingnu ethra kollam edukunnu ennathine anusarichalla padathinu anusarichaanu varunnath....!Variety film big canvasil 1 year kondu edukuvaanenkil market cheyyumbol athinum hype koodum...!But Last shankar filmnte collectionte 90% koduthonnum ivide aarum ri8s edukilla....!Nerathe poya ri8silum kooduthal kodukendi varum....!Athra thanne....


athra thanne onnumallla.. onnaalochichittu para

anniyan share << sivaji rights

sivaji share << endhiran rights 

anniyan rights 1.5cr entho aayirunu.. ath boys share ilum kuravayiruno  :Adhupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Yes....kurachu kaalamayit shankar maathrameyullu sceneil....!


22yrs aanu ee kurach kalam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Teluguvil SS Rajamouli....
> 
> Hindiyil Rajkumar Hirani....
> 
> Kannada follow cheyyaarilla...!


malayalathileyum thamizhileym telugileyum no:1 music directors ne parayumbol ulla vyathasam ithilum und... shanker , rahman okke range vere..
hirani kku nalla padam eduthu hit aakkaan pattunund.. vallya albuthangal onnumalla
rajamouli pinneyum ok aanu.. telugu industryekkal kurach valarnnu..
shanker ennu paranjaal indian cinema ile thanne no:1 crowd puller aanu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 5 varsham munpulla sambavam kandu njettiyo ?
> 
> indiakku world cup kittiyath arinjaayirunno .. aaghoshikkande ?


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 70cr share TNil ninnu mathram enthiran eduthappol gross ethrayaayirikkum....


105 Cr ennu kanda pole... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## john1234

ivide paranja pole songs oru important factor annu padam hit avunathil.. 4 the people okke songs vechu mathrama hit ayathu..

----------


## Saathan

Padam 3rd time kandu  :Yahoo:  ithavana hindi version  anu kande from Cineworld Feltham (london) with arab n pakistani friend...  Hindi version UK il around 15 location il release cheythu... Njan kanda 8pm show nu 40% (300 seats) ayirunnu which is gd for a dubbed movie... Pakshe bakki location il athinekkal thazhe akum...  

Enikku 2nd time kandappol kurachu drag feel cheythu... 3rd time hindi kandappol angane drag feel cheythilla... Few scenes okke hindi ku vendi shoot cheyam ayirunnu... Like wen vikram walk like kamal... Pinne lingeshan matti oru north name akkam... TN il ayittanu padathil kanikkunnathu but still... Nalla reethiyil dub cheythittundu... Chila scenes il mathrame lip sync poyullu... Used more english dialogues... Vikram paranja polle koonan dubbing he did gd in hindi... Ake remove cheythathu power star sreenivas nte scenes anu... Athu enthayallum nannayi...  

Northies nu enjoy cheyan pattunnundu... Padam avide 15-20mins trim cheyam ayirunnu...  Padam kazhinjappo 25% enichu poyi... Bakki ullavar last song full kandu... Tamil randu thavana kandappol ellavarum full kanditta purathu irangiyathu...  

Pak friend nu nallonam enjoy cheythu... Good movie enna paranje and he will watch 2nd time with his brother... Brother nu south indian movies nte hindi dubbed version youtube il kaanunnatha hobby... Arabi  ku just watchable ayirunnu... Indian masala movies onnum avanu ishttapedarilla... Reality movies mathrame kaanu... Superheroes movies onnum athondu kaanathilla... I think romance and emotion scenes ishtapettu kaanum...    


     @POKIRI       @kunjumon      @Jo Johnson         @aneesh mohanan       @GaniThalapathi@veecee     @Bunny     @KRRISH2255    @GangsteR   @KulFy

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 105 Cr ennu kanda pole...


Around 120Cr... TN Gross/Net...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

I Movie Show Time Malaysia
English / Malay Subtitles Available
Date: 19/01/2015
GSC - Signature Gardens, Kuala Lumpur
I (P13) Premiere Class
12:00PM03:15PM06:30PM09:45PM
GSC - Mid Valley, Kuala Lumpur
I (P13)
11:00AM12:30PM02:25PM04:00PM05:50PM07:30PM09:
15PM
GSC - Pavilion KL, Kuala Lumpur
I (P13)
11:00AM02:20PM05:40PM09:00PM12:20AM
GSC - 1 Utama (New Wing), Petaling Jaya
I (P13)
11:00AM02:30PM06:00PM09:30PM01:00AM
GSC - Tropicana City, Petaling Jaya
I (P13)
11:30AM02:45PM06:00PM09:15PM12:30AM
GSC - Paradigm Mall, Petaling Jaya
I (P13)
02:00PM05:30PM09:00PM11:00PM
GSC - Setia City Mall, Shah Alam
I (P13)
12:15PM03:30PM06:45PM09:10PM10:00PM
GSC - Berjaya Times Square, Kuala Lumpur
I (P13) Maxx
12:30PM04:00PM07:30PM11:00PM
GSC - Summit USJ, Petaling Jaya
I (P13)
12:00PM01:00PM01:40PM03:20PM04:20PM05:00PM06:
40PM07:40PM08:20PM10:00PM
GSC - IOI Mall, Puchong
I (P13)
12:00PM02:00PM05:25PM08:50PM10:20PM11:00PM11:
15PM11:25PM11:50PM12:15AM
GSC - Amanjaya Mall, Sungai Petani
I (P13)
11:30AM02:45PM03:30PM06:00PM08:45PM09:15PM11:
15PM
GSC - Gurney Plaza, Georgetown
I (P13)
11:30AM02:45PM06:00PM08:40PM09:15PM
GSC - Sunway Carnival, Prai
I (P13)
11:30AM02:45PM06:00PM08:45PM09:15PM10:30PM
GSC - Ipoh Parade, Ipoh
I (P13)
11:45AM03:00PM06:15PM09:30PM
GSC - Terminal 1, Seremban
I (P13)
11:45AM03:00PM03:30PM06:15PM08:50PM09:30PM12:
00AM12:00AM
GSC - Dataran Pahlawan, Malacca
I (P13)
12:45PM04:10PM07:35PM11:10PM
GSC - Berjaya Megamall, Kuantan
I (P13)
12:00PM03:10PM06:20PM08:10PM09:30PM
GSC - Mentakab Star Mall, Mentakab
I (P13)
12:40PM04:00PM07:30PM10:55PM
GSC - Suria Sabah, Kota Kinabalu
I (P13)
12:30PM03:50PM07:10PM
GSC - Quill City Mall, Kuala Lumpur
I (P13)
11:00AM02:20PM05:40PM09:00PM12:20AM
GSC - Palm Mall, Seremban
I (P13)
12:00PM04:00PM07:30PM08:00PM
TGV Cinemas - Suria KLCC, Kuala Lumpur
I (P13)
11:30AM02:45PM03:15PM07:00PM10:00PM10:45PM
TGV Cinemas - Mines, Seri Kembangan
I (P13)
11:45AM01:20PM05:00PM08:45PM
TGV Cinemas - Sunway Pyramid, Petaling Jaya
I (P13) Beanieplex
05:00PM11:15PM
TGV Cinemas - 1 Utama, Petaling Jaya
I (P13)
11:45AM03:30PM04:45PM07:15PM11:00PM11:15PM
TGV Cinemas - Kepong, Kuala Lumpur
I (P13)
12:45PM04:30PM08:15PM
TGV Cinemas - Setia Walk, Puchong
I (P13) Beanieplex
11:45AM05:45PM
TGV Cinemas - Rawang, Rawang
I (P13)
11:00AM01:15PM02:40PM05:00PM06:15PM08:00PM08:
45PM
TGV Cinemas - Bukit Raja, Klang
I (P13)
01:30PM04:20PM05:10PM06:15PM08:00PM08:45PM
TGV Cinemas - Bukit Tinggi, Klang
I (P13)
12:45PM04:30PM06:15PM08:15PM
TGV Cinemas - Seremban 2 Shopping Centre, Seremban
I (P13)
11:10AM01:30PM05:10PM06:00PM08:45PM11:45AM03:
20PM
TGV Cinemas - Station 18, Ipoh
I (P13)
12:45PM04:30PM08:15PM08:45PM
TGV Cinemas - Tebrau City, Johor Bahru
I (P13) Beanieplex
11:15AM05:10PM08:45PM
TGV Cinemas - Bukit Indah, Johor Bahru
I (P13) Luxe
11:30AM08:00PM
TGV Cinemas - AEON Bukit Mertajam, Bukit Mertajam
I (P13)
12:45PM04:30PM08:15PM
TGV Cinemas - AEON Seri Manjung, Seri Manjung
I (P13)
12:45PM04:30PM08:15PM
TGV Cinemas - AEON Kulaijaya, Kulai
I (P13)
11:00AM01:30PM02:20PM05:10PM06:00PM08:45PM
TGV Cinemas - Gurney Paragon Mall, Penang
I (P13)
12:45PM04:30PM08:15PM
TGV Cinemas - Cheras Sentral, Cheras
I (P13)
12:30PM02:00PM04:15PM08:00PM
TGV Cinemas - Encorp Strand, Petaling Jaya
I (P13)
11:00AM12:00PM02:35PM03:45PM07:45PM08:50PM
MBO - Galaxy Cineplex, Kuala Lumpur
I (P13)
10:35AM11:35AM02:00PM03:00PM03:25PM05:30PM06:
30PM06:50PM09:00PM10:00PM
MBO - Brem Mall, Kuala Lumpur
I (P13)
10:30AM10:50AM11:00AM12:25PM02:00PM02:15PM02:
25PM04:00PM05:30PM05:45PM05:50PM07:35PM09:00P
M09:15PM09:25PM11:10PM
MBO - Viva Home, Kuala Lumpur
I (P13)
10:40AM11:10AM11:50AM02:00PM02:30PM03:10PM05:
20PM05:50PM06:35PM08:45PM09:20PM10:00PM
MBO - Alor Star Mall, Alor Setar
I (P13)
11:30AM03:00PM06:30PM10:00PM
MBO - Kulim Landmark Central, Kulim
I (P13)
11:20AM11:30AM11:40AM02:40PM02:50PM03:00PM06:
00PM06:10PM06:20PM09:20PM09:30PM09:40PM
MBO - Taiping Sentral, Taiping
I (P13)
11:05AM12:00PM01:00PM02:25PM03:20PM04:20PM05:
50PM06:15PM06:40PM07:40PM09:10PM09:35PM10:00P
M10:30PM11:00PM11:00PM
MBO - Spark Cineplex, Kuala Lumpur
I (P13)
12:00PM03:20PM04:45PM06:40PM08:00PM10:00PM
MBO - Sitiawan, Sitiawan
I (P13)
11:15AM12:00PM02:30PM03:15PM05:45PM06:30PM09:
00PM09:45PM10:45PM
MBO - Subang Parade, Subang Jaya
I (P13)
10:40AM11:20AM02:00PM02:45PM05:20PM06:05PM08:
40PM09:30PM
MBO - Teluk Intan, Teluk Intan
I (P13)
11:05AM02:25PM05:45PM09:05PM09:45PM
MBO - Citta Mall, Petaling Jaya
I (P13)
11:00AM11:30AM12:20PM02:20PM02:50PM03:45PM05:
40PM06:10PM07:10PM09:00PM09:30PM10:35PM
MBO - Space U8 Mall, Shah Alam
I (P13)
11:00AM11:30AM12:00PM02:10PM02:40PM03:10PM05:
20PM05:50PM06:20PM08:30PM09:00PM09:30PM
MBO - Kluang Mall, Kluang
I (P13)
11:00AM12:00PM02:20PM03:25PM05:40PM06:50PM09:
00PM10:15PM
MBO - Harbour Place, Klang
I (P13)
10:20AM10:40AM11:00AM12:00PM12:30PM01:35PM01:
55PM02:15PM03:15PM03:45PM04:00PM04:50PM05:10P
M05:30PM06:30PM07:00PM07:30PM08:05PM08:15PM08
:25PM08:45PM09:45PM10:15PM10:45PM11:20PM11:30
PM11:40PM12:00AM12:30AM01:00AM
MBO - Melaka Mall, Malacca
I (P13)
10:30AM11:30AM01:10PM01:45PM02:45PM04:25PM05:
00PM06:00PM08:15PM09:15PM09:45PM
MBO - Terminal 2 Seremban, Seremban
I (P13)
11:10AM11:50AM12:30PM02:35PM03:15PM03:50PM06:
00PM06:40PM07:10PM09:30PM10:00PM10:30PM
MBO - U Mall, Johor Bahru
I (P13)
10:40AM11:15AM02:00PM04:40PM05:20PM08:40PM10:
05PM
MBO - KSL City, Johor Bahru
I (P13)
10:30AM01:50PM05:10PM08:30PM11:50PM
MBO - Square One, Batu Pahat
I (P13)
11:00AM12:00PM02:20PM03:25PM05:45PM06:50PM09:
10PM10:20PM
MBO - Heritage Mall, Kota Tinggi
I (P13)
11:30AM12:30PM02:50PM03:50PM06:10PM07:10PM09:
30PM10:30PM
Lotus Five Star - Capitol Selayang, Batu Caves
I (P13)
02:30PM05:45PM09:15PM
Lotus Five Star - Sentul Cineplex, Kuala Lumpur
I (P13)
12:00PM02:30PM03:15PM05:45PM06:30PM09:00PM09:
45PM
Lotus Five Star - Coliseum Cineplex, Kuala Lumpur
I (P13)
11:45AM03:00PM06:15PM09:30PM
Lotus Five Star - Metro Plaza Kajang, Kajang
I (P13)
12:00PM03:15PM06:30PM09:00PM09:45PM
Lotus Five Star - State Cineplex PJ, Petaling Jaya
I (P13)
11:30AM02:45PM06:00PM09:00PM09:15PM
Lotus Five Star - Shaw Centrepoint, Klang
I (P13)
11:30AM02:45PM03:15PM06:10PM09:00PM09:15PM09:
30PM
Lotus Five Star - 1 Plaza Kuala Selangor, Kuala Selangor
I (P13)
11:45AM03:00PM06:15PM08:30PM09:30PM
Lotus Five Star - KM Plaza, Seremban
I (P13)
11:45AM03:00PM06:15PM09:30PM
Lotus Five Star - Kiara Square Bahau, Seremban
I (P13)
02:55PM03:40PM06:10PM07:00PM09:25PM10:20PM
Lotus Five Star - Mahkota Parade, Malacca
I (P13)
02:55PM06:10PM09:25PM
Lotus Five Star - Bukit Jambul Penang, Penang
I (P13)
12:00PM02:30PM03:15PM05:45PM06:30PM09:00PM09:
45PM
Lotus Five Star - Prangin Mall, Georgetown
I (P13)
12:00PM02:30PM03:15PM05:45PM06:30PM09:00PM09:
45PM
Lotus Five Star - Butterworth, Butterworth
I (P13)
11:30AM02:30PM02:45PM02:45PM05:45PM06:00PM06:
00PM09:00PM09:15PM09:15PM
Lotus Five Star - Alor Setar Cineplex, Alor Star
I (P13)
12:00PM03:15PM06:30PM09:45PM
Lotus Five Star - Seri Kinta Ipoh, Ipoh
I (P13)
12:00PM02:00PM03:00PM03:15PM05:30PM06:15PM06:
30PM08:45PM09:30PM09:45PM
Lotus Five Star - Broadway JB, Johor Bahru
I (P13)
11:45AM03:00PM06:15PM09:30PM
Lotus Five Star - Cineplex Perling Mall, Johor Bahru
I (P13)
11:45AM02:30PM03:00PM05:45PM06:15PM09:00PM09:
30PM
Lotus Five Star - Plaza Tasik Skudai JB, Johor Bahru
I (P13)
12:00PM03:00PM03:15PM06:30PM09:15PM09:45PM
Lotus Five Star - Skudai Parade, Johor Bahru
I (P13)
12:00PM02:30PM03:15PM05:45PM06:30PM09:00PM09:
45PM
Lotus Five Star - IOI Mall, Kulai Jaya
I (P13)
12:40PM02:55PM03:55PM06:15PM07:10PM09:30PM10:
25PM
Lotus Five Star - 1 Segamat, Segamat
I (P13)
03:00PM06:20PM09:40PM
Lotus Five Star - Kampar, Ipoh
I (P13)
12:00PM03:15PM06:30PM09:45PM
Lotus Five Star - Seri Iskandar, Bandar Seri Iskandar
I (P13)
12:00PM03:15PM06:30PM09:45PM
Lotus Five Star - Summer Mall, Kota Samarahan
I (P13)
06:00PM09:30PM
Mega Cineplex - Langkawi Parade, Langkawi
I (P13)
01:45PM05:45PM07:45PM10:15PM
Mega Cineplex - Bertam, Kepala Batas
I (P13)
11:30AM02:45PM06:00PM09:15PM
Cathay Cineplexes - City Square, Johor Bahru
I (P13)
11:00AM02:30PM06:00PM09:30PM
Grand Cineplex - Village Mall, Sungai Petani
I (P13)
11:30AM02:30PM05:30PM08:30PM11:30PM
Superstar Cinema - Today's Mall Ulu Tiram, Ulu Tiram
I (P13)
11:00AM12:15PM02:15PM03:30PM05:30PM06:45PM08:
45PM10:00PM
Pawagam Sun - Rawang, Rawang
I (P13)
11:45AM03:00PM06:15PM09:15PM
Pawagam New Lido - Kluang, Kluang
I (P13)
11:45AM03:00PM06:15PM09:30PM
One Cinemas - Spectrum Ampang, Ampang
I (P13)
10:30AM02:45PM05:00PM08:15PM09:15PM10:45PM11:
30PM12:20AM
Pawagam Odeon - Kuala Lumpur, Kuala Lumpur
I (P13)
11:30AM02:45PM06:00PM09:15PM
MY Cinema - Teluk Intan, Teluk Intan
I (P13)
12:00PM03:00PM06:00PM09:00PM12:00AM
MY Cinema - Bagan Serai, Ipoh
I (P13)
12:00PM03:00PM06:00PM09:00PM12:00AM
Pandan Capital - Pandan Capital, Kuala Lumpur
I (P13)
12:00PM03:00PM06:00PM09:00PM12:00AM
**THIS INFORMATION IS CORRECT AT TIME OF PUBLISHING.
CHANGES MAY OCCUR WITHOUT PRIOR NOTICE.
**SHOWTIMES ABOVE MAY INCLUDE TGV LUXE, TGV
BEANIEPLEX, TGV INDULGE & CATHAY PLATINUM MOVIE
SUITES.

----------


## KRRISH2255

USA 1.4Million USD... All Time 3rd Highest Tamil Movie... Finally A Non Rajni Movie Breaks Shivaji...  :cheers:

----------


## K K R

I Am The Steering?? ..Accelarator ..brake onnumilley  :Laughing:   :Yendhonnadhu:

----------


## KulFy

> I Am The Steering?? ..Accelarator ..brake onnumilley


stirring
causing great excitement or strong emotion  :Doh:

----------


## KulFy



----------


## john1234

> 


vikram all the way on dedication..

----------


## frankthrissur

*Thrissur Ganam Cinemas - Housefull shows yesterday*



Click from Matinee show


Heavy rush for Second show

----------


## ABE

Saw the movie yesterday(Saturday) 2.30 show in PA, US, of course houseful show, full of tamizh families. One word a extravaganza by Shanker. He can made it with a tighter screenplay. Definitely one of best recent tamil movies .
I like second half than the first half, the movie is all about Vikram. The transformation is so convincible and his acting is good. Good photography, songs and its picturisations are good. Overall a good one
My rating 8/10......actual rating was 7.5/10, but add 0.5 more to Chiyans hardwork
Verdict....what to say.....already superhit

----------


## xeon

> 


last nilkkunne aara ??  :On The Quiet2:

----------


## KulFy

> last nilkkunne aara ??


Vijay.....

----------


## sali

> Vijay.....


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## ikka

*Shankar's 'I' Grosses 100Cr in India Weekend*

Shankar`s `I` Including all Versions has GROSS`d Over 100Cr at Indian Boxoffice in 5 Days Long Weekend. The film is rock-steady in Tamil and is Decent to Good in Telugu and is rather ordinary in Hindi. *It has done sensational Business in South especially in Kerala where it is expected to have grossed 10Cr*. The film has recovered ( WW ) close to 50% of its Distributor Cost WW in 5 days weekend and it all depends on how far will it go from now. The Collection`s Table will be updated very soon.

http://andhraboxoffice.com/info.aspx...&cid=8&fid=878

Note : GROSS

----------


## ikka

*I - NA - Collections*

I (2015)

*Domestic Total as of Jan. 18, 2015: $1,395,000* (*Approx: 1.4 M USD*)
Distributor: Aascar Film	Release Date: January 13, 2015
Genre: Foreign	Runtime: 3 hrs. 8 min.
MPAA Rating: Unrated	Production Budget: N/A

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/...y&id=i2015.htm

----------


## GangsteR

> 


 :Clapping:

----------


## GangsteR

> Vijay.....


ithokae avarkku swapnam matram

----------


## anupkerb1

> alla.. chandrolsavam maximum 60 ulloo
> sivaji aanu 86 aadhyamayi vannath
> chandrolsavam mixd onnum aayirunilla.. katta negative aayirunu.. mixed aayirunenkil eppo superhit aayi ennu nokkiya mathi


ithonum alaaa..2003 release cheythaa Johny sagarikas '' HARIHARAN PILLAI HAAPY Annuu '' -- more than 70 screens ..recrd @ dat tym

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

Innale Shorunur Melathil Second Show Kku Poyi 

HF with Extra Chairs and Heavy Returns 

4th Day Ingane Oru Crowd Okko Drishyathine Undayitullu 

Chiyaan -Shankar Mass

2nd Time Kandappol Onnum Koodi Ishtamayi Padam.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Padam 3rd time kandu  ithavana hindi version  anu kande from Cineworld Feltham (london) with arab n pakistani friend...  Hindi version UK il around 15 location il release cheythu... Njan kanda 8pm show nu 40% (300 seats) ayirunnu which is gd for a dubbed movie... Pakshe bakki location il athinekkal thazhe akum...  Enikku 2nd time kandappol kurachu drag feel cheythu... 3rd time hindi kandappol angane drag feel cheythilla... Few scenes okke hindi ku vendi shoot cheyam ayirunnu... Like wen vikram walk like kamal... Pinne lingeshan matti oru north name akkam... TN il ayittanu padathil kanikkunnathu but still... Nalla reethiyil dub cheythittundu... Chila scenes il mathrame lip sync poyullu... Used more english dialogues... Vikram paranja polle koonan dubbing he did gd in hindi... Ake remove cheythathu power star sreenivas nte scenes anu... Athu enthayallum nannayi...  Northies nu enjoy cheyan pattunnundu... Padam avide 15-20mins trim cheyam ayirunnu...  Padam kazhinjappo 25% enichu poyi... Bakki ullavar last song full kandu... Tamil randu thavana kandappol ellavarum full kanditta purathu irangiyathu...  Pak friend nu nallonam enjoy cheythu... Good movie enna paranje and he will watch 2nd time with his brother... Brother nu south indian movies nte hindi dubbed version youtube il kaanunnatha hobby... Arabi  ku just watchable ayirunnu... Indian masala movies onnum avanu ishttapedarilla... Reality movies mathrame kaanu... Superheroes movies onnum athondu kaanathilla... I think romance and emotion scenes ishtapettu kaanum...         @POKIRI       @kunjumon      @Jo Johnson         @aneesh mohanan       @GaniThalapathi@veecee     @Bunny     @KRRISH2255    @GangsteR   @KulFy


Thanks saathan   :Clap: SG dubbing vere aal alle.....engane undu sync?

----------


## jeeva

> Thanks saathan  SG dubbing vere aal alle.....engane undu sync?


insay uparr...

----------


## MHP369

innallle veezhunna day??

----------


## xeon

> vijay.....


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Kollam dhanya innathe morning showyum HF  :Yahoo:

----------


## sha

> Kollam dhanya innathe morning showyum HF


 :Ho: ..............

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

Padam veeno  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

> 


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## ikka

http://www.koimoi.com/box-office/alo...he-box-office/

Dubbed film I had a low start, though it was still better than many other Tamil and Telugu films that arrived in Hindi at a pan-India level. *The word of mouth is average to good for the film and at around 7 crore weekend, it has crossed the lifetime business of Vikram’s Hindi release David. In fact the film is going in the same direction as Kamal Haasan’s Vishwaroop which had similar collections and while 10 crore would be crossed, it would be interesting to see how far does it go from here.*

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Padam veeno


Chennaiyil ninnum friends ithuvare itv ye vilichitila....vilichal udane ariyikum... :Order:

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

> Chennaiyil ninnum friends ithuvare itv ye vilichitila....vilichal udane ariyikum...


I am waiting  :Laughing:

----------


## MHP369

> Vijay.....


 :Laughing: ......

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

enthaaayi? ????...
vallathum nadakkuvo? ?

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Kollam dhanya innathe morning showyum HF


veenille?  oraaal asthi perukkan bucket um kondu kaalathu varaamennu paranjathanallo...........

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> veenille?  oraaal asthi perukkan bucket um kondu kaalathu varaamennu paranjathanallo...........


Engane veezhum chetta?....normal audiences nu idayil oke unanimous positive opinion aanu....mikkavarum 2 times kanunnund....padam pidikathe poyathu 3 koottarku aanu....1) abhinava bujikalku....enthinum ethinum kuttam kandupidikukayum manushyanu nere chowwe manasilavatha padangalku 5/5 kodukunnavar.2) Padam ishtapettalum chila sthapitha thalparyangal karanam negative impression kodukunnavar. Thangal kooviyillenkil neram velukila ennu vicharikunnavar. Chila Bollywood fans ulpade.3) Over expectaion due to hype undayavar....evaranu ettavum sahathapam arhikunnathu....24manikoorum online irunnu teaserum trailerum song clipsum making video yum mari mari kandu swayam swapnangal kandavar....ikkottare mathram kuttam parayan patila.....

----------


## MALABARI

> padam veeno


3 aksharam ulla aa boolaka choriyan enthu parayunnu

----------


## ACME

> Padam veeno


veenu..ippo stretcher il eduth kond poyi  :Crying:

----------


## ACME

> veenille?  oraaal asthi perukkan bucket um kondu kaalathu varaamennu paranjathanallo...........


ath kollathalla Mr. chennail aanu

----------


## wayanadan

*Police protection for Shankars house*



I, directed by Shankar and produced by Aascar Films hit the screen on 14thJanuary and is much spoken for Vikrams hard work, the beautiful visuals of P C Sreeram and AR Rahmans music, among others.Meanwhile, the transgender community in the city is said to be upset by the way they have been portrayed in the film and are reported to be filing a complaint against the film and its makers. It is also said that they are staging a 'dharna' in front of Shankars house and also in front of the Censor Office in Chennai.Taking these into consideration, police protection has been given to Shankars house.

----------


## wayanadan

> enthaaayi? ????...
> vallathum nadakkuvo? ?


 :Vedi:  :Vedi:

----------


## wayanadan

*vikram padathinum ithrayum  choriyo  ....*

----------


## wayanadan

*yevannnnnnnnnnn*

----------


## MHP369

> Engane veezhum chetta?....normal audiences nu idayil oke unanimous positive opinion aanu....mikkavarum 2 times kanunnund....padam pidikathe poyathu 3 koottarku aanu....1) abhinava bujikalku....enthinum ethinum kuttam kandupidikukayum manushyanu nere chowwe manasilavatha padangalku 5/5 kodukunnavar.2) Padam ishtapettalum chila sthapitha thalparyangal karanam negative impression kodukunnavar. Thangal kooviyillenkil neram velukila ennu vicharikunnavar. Chila Bollywood fans ulpade.3) Over expectaion due to hype undayavar....evaranu ettavum sahathapam arhikunnathu....24manikoorum online irunnu teaserum trailerum song clipsum making video yum mari mari kandu swayam swapnangal kandavar....ikkottare mathram kuttam parayan patila.....


pinne oru pratyeka nadante fansnum

----------


## MHP369

> *yevannnnnnnnnnn*


broiler kozhiye pole...

----------


## MALABARI

> *vikram padathinum ithrayum  choriyo  ....*


chila koootharkal thangalude thalparyam kathusookshikkan vendi choriyunnathanu,

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> pinne oru pratyeka nadante fansnum


Avaru engane postnu reply kodukumbo exposed avunnu enne ullu....athum allathe chila northie fans undu....oru south film inganoke wave create cheyyunnathu sahikathavar....olinju irunnu threadilum onnum 3 varsham ayittu angane varathe suddenly vannu negative review ittittu povum....

----------


## wayanadan

> broiler kozhiye pole...


*machaan padathil undennu kandu*

----------


## wayanadan

> chila koootharkal thangalude thalparyam kathusookshikkan vendi choriyunnathanu,


*avarude thaarangalkku saaadhikkathahu mattoraal nedunnathilulla asahishnatha ...*

----------


## wayanadan

*I Collection Report : Record Collection In Kerala*
The Shankar  Vikram flick I is getting good responses in all around the globe. The film released on 14th February and has already entered in 100 crore club with a record collection.
I Collection Report
In Kerala also, the collection is high with a full house screening is going on.
The film crossed the 5 crore mark in Kerala after the release of 2 days. The film became the biggest Tamil hit in Kerala. For a Tamil film; it is a huge mark to be happened in Kerala.
*The team is eagerly waiting for crossing the 10 crore mark in M-Town. *  :Band: * athukkum mele*  :Band:

----------


## The Megastar

> chila koootharkal thangalude thalparyam kathusookshikkan vendi choriyunnathanu,


*Ee 'thangal' ennu parayumbo... Haidarali Shihab thangal aano...*

----------


## wayanadan

> *Ee 'thangal' ennu parayumbo... Haidarali Shihab thangal aano...*


*ninga vannoole*  :Laughing:

----------


## wayanadan

http://www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bi...750705&tabId=3


*vikaaram vrunappedunnavre kondu thottu*  :Ahupinne:

----------


## ikka

*I Hindi Version’s 1st Weekend Box Office Collections*

I starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in key roles released on Pongal across India. The film which released in Telugu, Tamil and Hindi has been receiving good responses all over. The film’s Hindi version on its first Sunday managed to show a good jump. I‘s first weekend collections now stand at *7.90 crores* at the domestic box office.

Amy Jackson and Chiyaan Vikram in a Still from movie 'I'
Amy Jackson and Chiyaan Vikram in a Still from movie ‘I’
The majority of business is coming from the Mumbai circuit. In Delhi too, the film is gathering good responses. I managed to put up good collections and in spite of being a non-Rajinikanth film, it is performing in the same range.

Here’s how the Hindi Version of I fared in opening weekend:

*Thursday (Paid Prev) : 25 lakhs
Friday : 2.10 crores
Saturday : 2.55 crores
Sunday : 3.00 crores
Final Collections : 7.90 crores*

http://www.koimoi.com/box-office/i-h...e-collections/

----------


## The Megastar

> *ninga vannoole*


*Oru varavoode varendi varumo...*

----------


## wayanadan

> *Oru varavoode varendi varumo...*


*muttathe nanma maram  evide poyi ??*

----------


## Mayavi 369

Vismaya Cinemas 

SHOW TIMINGS FOR 19-JAN-2015

'I' - WILL CONTINUE WITH 15 SHOWS TODAY!!

'I' SHOW TIMINGS - 10 AM,1 PM,4 PM,7 PM,10 PM (THERE WOULD BE ADDITIONAL SHOWS FOR 'I' 
AT 1:00 PM,
AT 4:00 PM,
BETWEEN 6:30 PM TO 7:45 PM AND 
BETWEEN 9:30 PM TO 11:00 PM)

----------


## MHP369

> *Oru varavoode varendi varumo...*


dddoooooo...

----------


## ikka

Sreedhar Pillai @sri50  ·  36m 36 minutes ago
#I Pongal weekend in Kerala - Jan 14 to 18. *Grosses Rs 10.73 Cr*  from 225 screens and a* net of Rs 8.58Cr* approximately.#Historic <Cont>

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think It should be more than this (more than 11Cr) when final figures come!!!

----------


## GangsteR

> Kollam dhanya innathe morning showyum HF


marakam.....

----------


## kandahassan

Anchal archana morning show house full

----------


## The Megastar

> dddoooooo...


 :Engane:  :Engane:  :Engane:

----------


## The Megastar

> *muttathe nanma maram  evide poyi ??*


*Naattil swanthm veettu muttathund...*

----------


## kandahassan

> 


 :Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ithokae avarkku swapnam matram


Hahaha Athilathe Thanne Orupadu Peru kanunndalo...Athu Thane Dharalam.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## The Megastar

> 


*
Kundithahasan...*

----------


## ACME

Kollam mass  :Band: Thrissur ingane thanne aavumallo..really missing watching movies from our theatres..multiplex mezhuku prathimakal  :Badpc:

----------


## kandahassan

> *
> Kundithahasan...*


 :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


Evide aarunnu? Enthinanu idaku ingane oru missing?

----------


## GangsteR

*Ranking based on Chennai Box Office Collections from Jan
12th 2015 to Jan 18th 2015
Week : 1
Total collections in Chennai : Rs. 3,83,85,992
Chennai city verdict: Grand Opening
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekend): 531
Collection in Chennai (Weekend): Rs. 2,19,32,232
A massive opening greets 'I' at the Chennai box-office. The
story is the same all over the world.*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Viru

> *Ranking based on Chennai Box Office Collections from Jan
> 12th 2015 to Jan 18th 2015
> Week : 1
> Total collections in Chennai : Rs. 3,83,85,992
> Chennai city verdict: Grand Opening
> No. Shows in Chennai (Weekend): 531
> Collection in Chennai (Weekend): Rs. 2,19,32,232
> A massive opening greets 'I' at the Chennai box-office. The
> story is the same all over the world.*


Chennai collections much higher than Lingaa

Kaththiyeum pottichu weekend collectionil

----------


## The Megastar

> 


 :Spam: 




> Evide aarunnu? Enthinanu idaku ingane oru missing?


*Athoru neenda kadhayaa... pinne parayaam...*

----------


## Dylan



----------


## Dylan

> *Chennai collections much higher than Lingaa*
> Kaththiyeum pottichu weekend collectionil


'I' five-day weekend alle...?
fri-sun aanenkil Lingaa was 2.6 cr, if I'm not wrong. 'I' comes third after Lingaa and Anjaan ennu evideyo kandu. not sure.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ഇന്ത്യൻ സിനിമയിലെ ഏറ്റവും മുതൽമുടക്കുള്ള
ചിത്രത്തിൽ വളരെ സുപ്രധാനമായ ഒരു റോളിൽ
പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെടാൻ
കഴിഞ്ഞതിന്റെ സന്തോഷത്തിലാണ്
മലയാളത്തിന്റെ സ്വന്തം ആക്ഷൻ സൂപ്പർ സ്റ്റാർ
സുരേഷ് ഗോപി. ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ട സംവിധായകൻ
ഷങ്കറിന്റെ വിക്രം ചിത്രം 'ഐ'യിൽ
പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെടാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞതിൽ
വളരെയധികം സന്തോഷം ഉണ്ടെന്നും
ഷങ്കറിന് മലയാളത്തിലെ താരങ്ങളോടും
ടെക്നീഷ്യന്മാരോടും വളരെയധികം
ബഹുമാനം ഉണ്ടെന്നും സുരേഷ് ഗോപി പറയുന്നു.
ഒരു പ്രമുഖ വാർത്താ ചാനലിനു നൽകിയ അഭിമുഖത്തിലാണ്
സുരേഷ് ഗോപി ഇക്കാര്യങ്ങൾ തുറന്നു പറഞ്ഞത്..
ചിത്രത്തിലെ എന്റേത് ഒരു ഞെട്ടിപ്പിക്കുന്ന
കഥാപാത്രമാണ്. സിനിമ
പക്ഷെ പൂർണ്ണമായും വിക്രമിന്റെ ചുമലുകളിൽ
ആണ്. 'ഐ' പുറത്തിറങ്ങുന്നതിനു മുൻപ് ഒരുപാട് കഥകൾ
വന്നിരുന്നു. പലരും എഴുതാപ്പുറങ്ങൾ വായിച്ചു.
പക്ഷെ അത് ഇപ്പോൾ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് ഗുണകരമായി.
ഞാൻ ആദ്യം 40 ദിവസം നൽകിയിരുന്നു. എന്നാൽ 17
ദിവസം കൊണ്ട്
എന്റെ ഭാഗം പൂർത്തിയായി.
എന്റെ ബാക്കി ദിവസങ്ങൾ വേസ്റ്റ് ആയി. ഒരു
സിനിമയ്ക്ക് മൂന്നു വർഷം എന്ന
കണക്കൊന്നും നമുക്ക് പറ്റില്ലല്ലോ.
അങ്ങനെ 2- 3 സിനിമ വരെ എനിക്ക്
ഉപേക്ഷിക്കേണ്ടി വന്നു. ഞാൻ ഉപേക്ഷിച്ച
ഏതെങ്കിലും ചിത്രം ഓടുന്നത് കാണുമ്പോൾ
സങ്കടം ആകും.
പി സി ശ്രീറാമിനെ പോലെ ഒരുപാട് കഴിവുറ്റ
ടെക്നീഷ്യന്മാർ മലയാളത്തിൽ ഉണ്ട്. ഇത്
ഷങ്കർ സാറും പറയും. തമിഴിൽ നിന്ന്
ഒരാളെ തിരഞ്ഞെടുക്കാൻ പറ്റും. എന്നാൽ
കേരളത്തിൽ നിന്ന് അതിനു കഴിയില്ല.
അത്രയും കഴിവുള്ളവരാണ് ഇവിടെയുള്ളത്
എന്നൊക്കെ. അദ്ദേഹത്തിനു
മലയാളം ഭയങ്കര ഇഷ്ടമാണ്.
മോഹൻലാലിനെയൊക്കെ 'ശിവാജി'യിലേക്ക്
അദ്ദേഹം ക്ഷണിച്ചതാണ്.
കലാഭവൻ മണി, കൊച്ചിൻ ഹനീഫ,
നെടുമുടി വേണു, തിലകൻ, ഇന്നസെന്റ്, മനോജ്
കെ ജയൻ, സിദ്ധിഖ്.ഈ പറയുന്ന
എല്ലാ നടന്മാരെയും അവരുടെ കരുത്തും
അദ്ദേഹത്തിനു നല്ലത് പോലെയറിയാം. ചില
സമയം ഷങ്കർ സാർ സംസാരിക്കുന്നത് കേട്ടാൽ
തോന്നും അദ്ദേഹവും ഒരു മലയാളിയാണെന്ന്.
ഷങ്കർ സാർ എന്റെ സിനിമകൾ ഒന്നും കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല.
മമ്മൂട്ടിയുടെയും മോഹൻലാലിന്റെയും സിനിമകൾ
മാത്രമേ അദ്ദേഹം കണ്ടിട്ടുള്ളൂ.
അദ്ദേഹം കോടീശ്വരൻ കണ്ടിട്ടുണ്ട്.
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ആദ്യ ഭാഗത്തിൽ കോടീശ്വരനിൽ
കണ്ട എന്നെയായിരുന്നു അദ്ദേഹത്തിനു വേണ്ടത് എന്ന്
പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നു. ചിത്രത്തിലെ ഒരു പ്രത്യേക ഘട്ടത്തിൽ
എന്റെ കഥാപാത്രത്തിന് വരുന്ന ചെയ്ഞ്ച്, അത്
തമിഴിൽ നിന്നുള്ള ഏതെങ്കിലും ഒരു
നടനെ കാസ്റ്റ് ചെയ്താൽ ആ സസ്പെൻസ്
പൊളിയുമെന്നും അദ്ദേഹം പറഞ്ഞു.
ഞാൻ ഒരുപാട് കണ്ടീഷനുകൾ വച്ചാണ്
അവിടെ അഭിനയിച്ചത്. പക്ഷെ ഒരു ഹോളിവുഡ്
സംവിധായകന്റെ ലെവലിൽ നിൽക്കുന്ന
ഷങ്കറിനെ പോലൊരു സംവിധായകൻ എന്നോട്
അപേക്ഷാ ഭാവത്തിൽ സംസാരിക്കുമ്പോൾ പല വിട്ടു
വീഴ്ചകളും എനിക്ക് ചെയ്യേണ്ടി വന്നു.
അതുക്കും മേലെ എന്ന് ഞാൻ പറയുന്ന സീൻ 8
രാത്രി കൊണ്ടാണ്
ചെന്നൈയിലെ ലേ മെറിഡിയൻ ഹോട്ടലിൽ ഷൂട്ട്
ചെയ്തത്. നൈറ്റ് സീൻ ആയത് കൊണ്ട്
രാത്രി 9:30ക്ക് ലൈറ്റ് അപ്പ് തുടങ്ങിയാൽ
12 :30യ്ക്കെ ഷൂട്ട് ചെയ്ത് തുടങ്ങുകയുള്ളൂ.
വെളുപ്പിനെ 5 മണി വരെ ഷൂട്ട് കാണും.
ഉറക്കം കിട്ടാതെ ഞാൻ ഒടുവിൽ കണ്ണ്
സുഖമില്ലാതെ ഹോസ്പിറ്റലിൽ അഡ്മിറ്റ് ആയി.
ഇവിടെ 8 മണി വരെയേ ഞാൻ ഷൂട്ട് ചെയ്യാറുള്ളൂ.
ഷങ്കറിനെ പോലെ ലോക നിലവാരത്തിൽ നിൽക്കുന്ന
ചിത്രങ്ങൾ സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന
ആളുടെ ചിത്രത്തിൽ ഒരു ഭാഗമാകാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞതിൽ
വളരെയധികം സന്തോഷം ഉണ്ട്.
ചിത്രം കേരളത്തിൽ നിന്ന് 15 ദിവസം കൊണ്ട്
15 കോടി കളക്ട് ചെയ്യുമെന്നാണ്
ഇപ്പോഴത്തെ കണക്കുകൾ സൂചിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. ഇത്
മലയാളം സിനിമയ്ക്കും ഒരു ഊർജ്ജമാണ്. മലയാള
സിനിമയും ഇങ്ങനെ എല്ലാ തിയേറ്ററുകളിലും
നിറഞ്ഞ സദസ്സിൽ പ്രദർശിപ്പിക്കുന്നത് കാണാൻ
ആഗ്രഹമുണ്ട്. ഈ
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ തിരക്കൊക്കെ കണ്ട്
കൊതിയായി പോയത് കൊണ്ടാണ്

----------


## san

> *I - NA - Collections*
> 
> I (2015)
> 
> *Domestic Total as of Jan. 18, 2015: $1,395,000* (*Approx: 1.4 M USD*)
> Distributor: Aascar Film	Release Date: January 13, 2015
> Genre: Foreign	Runtime: 3 hrs. 8 min.
> MPAA Rating: Unrated	Production Budget: N/A
> 
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/...y&id=i2015.htm


edited.. it is till sunday

----------


## san

http://andhraboxoffice.com/info.aspx...&cid=8&fid=878

Shankar`s `I` Hindi had a similar `Robot` kind of weekend with 7Cr around Nett ( Incl Jan 15 Paid Premier`s )  at Domestic Box-office. The film Overtook Lingaa Hindi Lifetime of 5Cr easily  ( Delayed Dec 26 Release ) and fell short of `Robot` Weekend 7.25 Cr. Best weekend for a South Dubbed Release still is Vishwaroop with 7.36 Cr. And Full run is Robot with 21Cr Nett appx.

----------


## san

http://andhraboxoffice.com/info.aspx...&cid=6&fid=878

AP/Nizam share is 20.63 cr in first 5 days

----------


## arjunan

Muvattupuzha lathayil innale nalla rush aayirinnu. Ladies okke orupaadu undu padam kaanan. Issacil 4 shows undu. Cine pointil 8 showsum. Lathayil friday muthal mariyammukku.

----------


## san

> 'I' five-day weekend alle...?
> fri-sun aanenkil Lingaa was 2.6 cr, if I'm not wrong. 'I' comes third after Lingaa and Anjaan ennu evideyo kandu. not sure.


anjaan 2.4cr in 3 day weekend (sify)
lingaa 2.7cr 3day weekend (sify)

kaththi 3.1cr 5 day weekend (sify)
I 3.83 cr 5 day weekend (itheu authentic aano, ethu source ennariyilla)

enthiran no figures.. they said 2 cr share possible in 3 day weekend (sify)

----------


## jeeva

> Muvattupuzha lathayil innale nalla rush aayirinnu. Ladies okke orupaadu undu padam kaanan. Issacil 4 shows undu. Cine pointil 8 showsum. Lathayil friday muthal mariyammukku.


nighalku padam ottum istapettilla alle...enthu patti...over expectation....

----------


## Viru

> 'I' five-day weekend alle...?
> fri-sun aanenkil Lingaa was 2.6 cr, if I'm not wrong. 'I' comes third after Lingaa and Anjaan ennu evideyo kandu. not sure.


Lingaa first week alle 2.6 Anjaan 2.3 ayirunu Kaththi 3.1

----------


## Viru

> lingaa 2.7cr 3day weekend
> I 3.83 cr 5 day weekend


From Dec 08 to Dec 14 enne allae behindwoodsil ullath lingaa colletion

----------


## dipu10

Innu 2nd tym kanduuu.. n.s. frm tcr sapna..
padam ottum bore adichilaa.. fdfs d cinemaasil frnt rowil irunu kandathh... ithh kurrachukoode bettr aayirunuu..

padam kolllaaamm.. arr  :Giveup:  
sngs  :Giveup:  bgm  :Giveup:   :Giveup: 

sapna theatre puthiya 11.1 sound systm okkke adipolllliiii
fc'il seatingum maatiyitund  :Good: 
thtr purrathu ninum kaannan kollilenkilum sambavm kolllaammm.. ippo ullathil vechu tcr'ile one of d bst theatrs.. far bettr dan kairalii sree..

status oru 30-40% undaarnu fc

----------


## arjunan

> nighalku padam ottum istapettilla alle...enthu patti...over expectation....


One time watchable 3/5. . Shankareinte oru cinema varumpol 3 vattam enkilum theateril ninnu kaanende. I onnu kaaanene ullu.

----------


## san

> From Dec 08 to Dec 14 enne allae behindwoodsil ullath lingaa colletion


dec 12th-nu aanu lingaa irangiyathu on superstar's birthday..

njan itta colelction okke sify-yil ninnaanu..will wait for sify update on I

----------


## Viru

> 'I' five-day weekend alle...?
> fri-sun aanenkil Lingaa was 2.6 cr, if I'm not wrong. 'I' comes third after Lingaa and Anjaan ennu evideyo kandu. not sure.


Correct aan,ippo nokki

I n Kaththi 5 day weekend Lingaa n anjaan 3 days,pakshe lingaa n anjaan kuduthal shows kalichitund

----------


## michael

> Sreedhar Pillai @sri50  ·  36m 36 minutes ago
> #I Pongal weekend in Kerala - Jan 14 to 18. *Grosses Rs 10.73 Cr*  from 225 screens and a* net of Rs 8.58Cr* approximately.#Historic <Cont>
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I think It should be more than this (more than 11Cr) when final figures come!!!


thuppaaki and kathi okkae 5 days kondu vettichallae.....enthiran 1st weekil thannae veezhum... @ITV padam veenedae....

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 36m
#I (Tamil+Hindi) - UK *5 Days* - £258,816 (2.4 cr).
Solid weekend. Currently All Time #6. Will easily
pass #5 tonight. Week 2 is crucial.

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 
#I UK opening weekend (£258,816) is All Time #2,
just under Endhiran (£278,000). 'Mersal'
achievement.

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#I due 2 some issues the film released in only 5 out
of normal 35 screens for biggies in #NorthArcot area
of TN.

----------


## GangsteR

Transgenders are protesting against @
shankarshanmugh in Chennai .

----------


## GangsteR

#I - First week |+6500 tickets sold Tuesday to
Sunday. 'll reach the 10K Benchmark witht any
problem. As the demand for tkt is high #France

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz

'I' - Tamil Nadu opening weekend box-office collections

The film 'I' is breaking many records at the box-office as expected. The Shankar - Vikram - ARR collaboration was enough to sweep the screens in all the Southern states across India, in both Tamil and Telugu. As reported earlier, the Kerala box-office report of 'I' is simply staggering, after the first 2 days' gross of 5.57 crores.

An official spokesperson from Global United Media Company Private Limited, who distributed the film in Kerala, confirmed that the film has grossed over 10.7 crores in the first 5 days (14th to 18th January). A Tamil film crossing the 10 crores gross mark in Kerala is huge indeed.

Global United Media has just ventured into film production and distribution, and 'I' was their first Tamil distribution venture in Kerala. They are all set to do more business in the Kerala and Tamil Nadu markets in the coming days.

----------


## SAM369

Here are the "100 Cr WW Gross" South Heroes

300 Cr+ WW Gross ( Including All Versions )

1. Rajini - Robot


100 Cr+ WW Gross ( Including All Versions )

1. Rajini - Shivaji & Lingaa

2. Ram Charan - Magadheera

3. Mahesh Babu - Dookudu

4. Pawan Kalyan - Gabbar Singh & Attarintiki Daaredi

5. Vijay - Thuppakki & Kaththi

6. Kamal Haasan - Vishwaroopam

7. Suriya - Singam 2

8. Allu Arjun - Race Gurram

9. Vikram - I

----------


## SAM369



----------


## SAM369



----------


## SAM369

Prashanth ‏@itisprashanth  
Housefull shows happening in tiruppur today, just got updated by a theater owner. #I all set to break records for real.

----------


## SAM369

ITV Evide ?  :Laughing:  
Padam veenu anna  :Laughing:

----------


## SAM369

Box-office - 'I' sweeps the Kerala market
Behindwoods
The film 'I' is breaking many records at the box-office as expected. The Shankar - Vikram - ARR collaboration was enough to sweep the screens in all the Southern states across India, in both Tamil and Telugu. As reported earlier, the Kerala box-office report of 'I' is simply staggering, after the first 2 days' gross of 5.57 crores.

An official spokesperson from Global United Media Company Private Limited, who distributed the film in Kerala, confirmed that the film has grossed over 10.7 crores in the first 5 days (14th to 18th January). A Tamil film crossing the 10 crores gross mark in Kerala is huge indeed.

Global United Media has just ventured into film production and distribution, and 'I' was their first Tamil distribution venture in Kerala. They are all set to do more business in the Kerala and Tamil Nadu markets in the coming days.

----------


## SAM369

Sreedhar Pillai ‏@sri50  
#I (Hindi) North India Net : 6.25  Cr +  #I Tam&Tel : 2.25 Cr Total Rs  8.50  Cr  for  North  India  market from 1800  screen  approx.

----------


## SUDHI

padam kandu.....Disappointed .


vikram kollaaam.....diff make oversinu vendi edutha kashtappaaaadu sammathiche patto......true proffessional.....hats off

pattukal okke asthaanathu aanu...chumma kuthi kettiya feel....editingum entho kallukadi thonni.....

sujatha enna writerinte abhaavam ini angottu ellaaa shankar padangalilum nizhalikum ennu thonnunu......extravagant sets & songs ( pattokke kelkkaaan nalla bore aanu) , art , make up and graphics , stunt choreography ( vichaaarichathra pora ) okke maatti nirthiyaal I is absolute waste of time........ Shankar's worst IMO....

----------


## Saathan

> Thanks saathan  SG dubbing vere aal alle.....engane undu sync?


SG annanu match akunna voice anu koduthekkunne... kooduthalum sthlathum sync akunnundu... 
in my opinion hindi dubbing done perfectly... chila eduthu sync ayilla athinu onnum parayan pattilla because its tamil movie...

----------


## Balram

> Ajay @ uktamilbo 
> #I UK opening weekend (£258,816) is All Time #2,
> just under Endhiran (£278,000). 'Mersal'
> achievement.



weekends il ok House full nte chakara aayirunnu.. main centers il evening shows kurachu koodi ittirunnel Enthiran ok puttu pole thakarkkamayirunnu..  :Sad:  

athu pole Wednesday preview shows pole kurachu kalichadhinu pakaram full shows ittirunnel £300K ingu ponnene..  :Sad:

----------


## Balram

> Ajay @ uktamilbo 36m
> #I (Tamil+Hindi) - UK *5 Days* - £258,816 (2.4 cr).
> Solid weekend. Currently All Time #6. Will easily
> pass #5 tonight. Week 2 is crucial.



pokku kandittu week 2 um nalla collection varum..  :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

Angane Fastest 10Cr Record In Kerala Now Goes To I... 10Cr Crossed In 5 Days...  :Celebrate005:

----------


## Balram

> Angane Fastest 10Cr Record In Kerala Now Goes To I... 10Cr Crossed In 5 Days...


exact ethra varum.. 11+ varumo ?

----------


## KRRISH2255

@Balram; Endhiran 3 Days Weekend Alleee.... I 5 Days Weekend Allee... So Endhiran Allee Puli In UK...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> exact ethra varum.. 11+ varumo ?


10.75Cr Ennaa Arinjathu... Actuals Aano Ennu Aryllaaa... Njan Eppol Vanne Ullo After Exam... 
All Time Second Tamil Grosser In Kerala Aayi Verum 5 Days Kondu... 
Also WW All Time Highest Share For A Non Rajni Movie In Just 5 Days...  :cheers:

----------


## KRRISH2255

EKM Centre Innu Kondu 1Cr Cross Cheyyum...  :cheers:  
PVR First Week Record Already In 5 Days...  :Giveup: 
Crossed 30Lakhs Gross From PVR In Just 5 Days...  :cheers:

----------


## Saathan

> Engane veezhum chetta?....normal audiences nu idayil oke unanimous positive opinion aanu....mikkavarum 2 times kanunnund....padam pidikathe poyathu 3 koottarku aanu....1) abhinava bujikalku....enthinum ethinum kuttam kandupidikukayum manushyanu nere chowwe manasilavatha padangalku 5/5 kodukunnavar.2) Padam ishtapettalum chila sthapitha thalparyangal karanam negative impression kodukunnavar. Thangal kooviyillenkil neram velukila ennu vicharikunnavar. Chila Bollywood fans ulpade.3) Over expectaion due to hype undayavar....evaranu ettavum sahathapam arhikunnathu....24manikoorum online irunnu teaserum trailerum song clipsum making video yum mari mari kandu swayam swapnangal kandavar....ikkottare mathram kuttam parayan patila.....


3 - 50%
2 - 35%
1 - 15%

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

@ITV okke enthu thengakola kandita padam veezhumennu paranje...its going strong  :Band:

----------


## SAM369

100cr il Ajith Films onnumillalle ,Bakki ottumikka Popular stars ellam undallo,Jr.Ntrnum ella :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## Saathan

> *Police protection for Shankar’s house*
> 
> 
> 
> I, directed by Shankar and produced by Aascar Films hit the screen on 14thJanuary and is much spoken for Vikram’s hard work, the beautiful visuals of P C Sreeram and AR Rahman’s music, among others.Meanwhile, the transgender community in the city is said to be upset by the way they have been portrayed in the film and are reported to be filing a complaint against the film and its makers. It is also said that they are staging a 'dharna' in front of Shankar’s house and also in front of the Censor Office in Chennai.Taking these into consideration, police protection has been given to Shankar’s house.


*
ee transgender character wrong decision ayi poyi... ee type character kandu irikkan thanne kurachu irritating anu... 
oru kaanan kollavunna actress ne vechenkil 1st half ile vikram-osma scenes okke better ayenne... ithippo oru feel illathe poyi...*

----------


## KRRISH2255

> anjaan 2.4cr in 3 day weekend (sify)
> lingaa 2.7cr 3day weekend (sify)
> 
> kaththi 3.1cr 5 day weekend (sify)
> I 3.83 cr 5 day weekend (itheu authentic aano, ethu source ennariyilla)
> 
> enthiran no figures.. they said 2 cr share possible in 3 day weekend (sify)


Endhiran Timele Pole Allaa Eppol... Area Cover Cheyyunnathu Kuravaa... 
Eppol Cover Cheyyunna Areas Maathram Nokkiyaal Anjaan 3 Days Record Aayrunnu... Broken By Linga... 
5 Days Record Eppol I Aayrkkum... And 3 Days Record Lingaa... 
Kaththi 5 Days 3,01,09,817.... I 5 Days 3,83,85,992...  I Leads By 82,76,715...  :cheers:

----------


## KRRISH2255

@SAM369; Aa Robot 300Cr Plus List Evde Vannathaaaa...

----------


## SAM369

> @SAM369; Aa Robot 300Cr Plus List Evde Vannathaaaa...


Andhra Boxoffice.

----------


## arjunan

> 100cr il Ajith Films onnumillalle ,Bakki ottumikka Popular stars ellam undallo,Jr.Ntrnum ella


Nammude chindakal same aanallo. Njaanum vichaarichu ajith and jnr ntr inte kaaryam.  Listil rajanide 2 films shannkar aanu. Vijayde murugadasum. Suryade director hari . Ajith anngane big directorsinte koode cinema cheyunillallo. Yenne arindaal gautham menon. High expectations. Hope it will achieve .  :Smile:  first weekend endhaayaalum huge aakum in TN.

----------


## jeeva

> *
> ee transgender character wrong decision ayi poyi... ee type character kandu irikkan thanne kurachu irritating anu... 
> oru kaanan kollavunna actress ne vechenkil 1st half ile vikram-osma scenes okke better ayenne... ithippo oru feel illathe poyi...*


Ethinekkal veruppirayirunna mumbai kaki ninakku classic..erattathappu..hi

----------


## Saathan

> http://andhraboxoffice.com/info.aspx...&cid=8&fid=878
> 
> Shankar`s `I` Hindi had a similar `Robot` kind of weekend with 7Cr around Nett ( Incl Jan 15 Paid Premier`s )  at Domestic Box-office. The film Overtook Lingaa Hindi Lifetime of 5Cr easily  ( Delayed Dec 26 Release ) and fell short of `Robot` Weekend 7.25 Cr. Best weekend for a South Dubbed Release still is Vishwaroop with 7.36 Cr. And Full run is Robot with 21Cr Nett appx.


mersalaayitten song first release cheythatha problem ayathu allenkil avide ithinekkal better initial vannene... 
VR okke 7.36cr edukkam enkil "I" nu easy ayi 8.5cr pattum...

----------


## KRRISH2255

Verum 5 Days Kondu All Time 4th Tamil Film Share Behind 3 Rajini Movies... Extra Ordinary...  :cheers:

----------


## Saathan

> Ethinekkal veruppirayirunna mumbai kaki ninakku classic..erattathappu..hi


chuma veruppikkathe podey...  :puker:  :puker:  :puker: 




> annayum rasoolum, mumbai police, amen, celluloid, neelaksham pachakadal...
> veliya sambhvam anennu parayunna ee padangal okke enikku avg/aboavg ayitte thonniyullu...

----------


## Saathan

> 


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## jeeva

> chuma veruppikkathe podey...


sathan....salute..salute...nilakasam ozichu bakki ellam same opinion..

----------


## Saathan

> Ajay @ uktamilbo 
> #I UK opening weekend (£258,816) is All Time #2,
> just under Endhiran (£278,000). 'Mersal'
> achievement.





> weekends il ok House full nte chakara aayirunnu.. main centers il evening shows kurachu koodi ittirunnel Enthiran ok puttu pole thakarkkamayirunnu..  
> 
> athu pole Wednesday preview shows pole kurachu kalichadhinu pakaram full shows ittirunnel £300K ingu ponnene..


easy Endhiran ne vettikkam ayirunnu... all time collection ilum 2nd akana chance...

----------


## GangsteR

> Angane Fastest 10Cr Record In Kerala Now Goes To I... 10Cr Crossed In 5 Days...


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Balram

> @Balram; Endhiran 3 Days Weekend Alleee.... I 5 Days Weekend Allee... So Endhiran Allee Puli In UK...


I ku 5 days il Wednesday valare kurachu shows udnayirunnullu.. adhum 10 centers il mathram..  pinne daily shows um kuravanu compared to Einthirian..

oru example.. Main centre aaya London - Feltham, Ilford enne centers il Einthiran kalichirunnadhu.. 14 + shows aanu..  :Swoon: 

I verum 5 shows mathram aanu kalikkunnadhu.. 6 shows on Friday and Saturday... athu kodu thanne tickets ellam booking il thanne full poyi..  innale (sunday) ticket book cheyyan kittathe evening show ku njan book cheyyendi vannadhu.. extra shows easy aayi full adikkenda padamayirunnu.. 

Aascar films direct release aayondu avarku valiya arivillennu thonunnu..  :Ahupinne:  

Ayngaran enganum aanel I ok van margin il record idumayirunnu..  :Ahupinne:

----------


## GangsteR

> @ITV okke enthu thengakola kandita padam veezhumennu paranje...its going strong


ITV ye ee parisarthu polum kanan illa

----------


## National Star

> @ITV okke enthu thengakola kandita padam veezhumennu paranje...its going strong


edo contacts venam.. contacts.. angeru strong contacts ullathu kondaanu padam veezhumennu paranjath.. ennittu paranja pole veenille.. pinnentha...

----------


## jeeva

> edo contacts venam.. contacts.. angeru strong contacts ullathu kondaanu padam veezhumennu paranjath.. ennittu paranja pole veenille.. pinnentha...


paragha pole veenille enthiran ozhichulla records....

----------


## KRRISH2255

Veezhum Veezhum Ennu Paranjappol Baaki Record Ok Ingane Veezhum Ennu Karuthiyillaaa,,.  :Ennekollu:

----------


## National Star

> paragha pole veenille enthiran ozhichulla records....


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## National Star

> Veezhum Veezhum Ennu Paranjappol Baaki Record Ok Ingane Veezhum Ennu Karuthiyillaaa,,.


angeru collokiyalaayi paranjatha..  :Ennekollu:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> angeru collokiyalaayi paranjatha..


Ennalum Veezhum Ennu Paranja Padam Ishta Thaarathinte Career Highest Sharine
Verum 5 Days Kondu Thanne Pottikkuka Ennu Paranjaal... Ithiri Kaduppam Thanne...  :Moodoff:

----------


## Aadu Thoma

kandu.. koppile paripadi aayi poyi..... tvm v traks il aayirunnu show heavy crowd for 9.30 show..... adiyum pidyum okie undaayirunnu..... boradiyude koode aviduthe kooora heavy sound setup koodi aayappo irangi oodan aanu thonniyathu....... padam kazhinjappol aanu njettiyathu.... ppl waiting for th midnight show (1.30am) .... angane oru show ulathayi netilo aviduthe main dispalay yilo illaaa...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Ee transgender characterinu pakaram oru female character ayirunnenkil appo athum oru one side true love ayipoville....vikram amy ku mele fallen aya pole aa female character blows away by vikram....appo athum true love avum...athu nishedikumbol avarku vishamavum apamanavum thonunnathine appo kuttam parayanavila....nere marichu transgender attraction avumbo athu against the law of nature aanu....athu deny cheyyam if the other person doestnt likes it....ennittu pinneyum aa characterinu jealously varuvanenkil its Evilness.....

----------


## K K R

> 


Veenu veenu...padam veenu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## ikka

> edited.. it is till sunday


Yes!!!

Thats what is given, Domestic Total as of *Jan. 18, 2015*: $1,395,000

----------


## ikka

> 


*20.6Cr Share for the Telugu version (AP/Nizam) is very good in 5 days!!! Will be profitable there too!!!! So AP will come along with Kerala and TN!!! Great Going!!!*

----------


## GangsteR

iMoviesUSA @ SIMoviesUSA 
#I USA 6 day BO $1.17M (3 langs),Good!! Canada 5
days BO $211K (2 langs), Average!!

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 2h
#I (Hindi) North India Net : 6.25 Cr + #I Tam&Tel :
2.25 Cr Total Rs 8.50 Cr for North India market from
1800 screen approx.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

*Retweeted Sreedhar Pillai (@sri50):
# I in Kerala. Top 5 collecting stations - 1.Thiruvanantha
puram 2. Ernakulam 3. Kozhikode 4.Thrisur 5. Palakkad.*

----------


## GangsteR

*Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
#I in Kerala -Jan 14 to 18. #
Thiruvananthapuram regains its lost
glory, becomes highest collecting center
helped by 6 screen release <Cont>
Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
#I "main villain" hometown #
Thiruvananthapuram emerged as
highest collecting station. All best 2 #
SureshGopi, who will 1 day b MP from
here*

----------


## GangsteR

Pillechan SG ye ividutae bhaavi MP aakkiya  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ikka

> Pillechan SG ye ividutae bhaavi MP aakkiya


Pillechan seems to promote BJP too in between!!!  :Giveup:  Criticizing existing Sensor board and many such events!!!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Saathan

> Ee transgender characterinu pakaram oru female character ayirunnenkil appo athum oru one side true love ayipoville....vikram amy ku mele fallen aya pole aa female character blows away by vikram....appo athum true love avum...athu nishedikumbol avarku vishamavum apamanavum thonunnathine appo kuttam parayanavila....nere marichu transgender attraction avumbo athu against the law of nature aanu....athu deny cheyyam if the other person doestnt likes it....ennittu pinneyum aa characterinu jealously varuvanenkil its Evilness.....


vikram thirichu love cheyunnillallo... appo problem illallo...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

"അതുക്കും മേലേ.."

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> vikram thirichu love cheyunnillallo... appo problem illallo...


illa......appo thanne vittittu thanne pole oralude pirake povumbo chilappo asooyayum deshyavum varam...arkayalum....athine valiyoru thettu ennu parayan patila....nere marichu transgnder avumbo athu thettu thanne aanu....appo avarku varunna villian shade more convincing aanu...i think thats why shankar opt for a transgender role rather than a straight one..

----------


## ikka

> 


This is real photo???

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> This is real photo???


yes real aanu..

----------


## ikka

http://www.kinindia.in/edu/1908-i-vi...4-facts-movie/

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> yes real aanu..


vikram aa lapil search cheyyunnathu ithoke aanalle.....disgusting

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> vikram aa lapil search cheyyunnathu ithoke aanalle.....disgusting


shankatinu ividunnaakum idea kittiyathu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

Upen patel look aanu akramam ayathu  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> *Retweeted Sreedhar Pillai (@sri50):
> # I in Kerala. Top 5 collecting stations - 1.Thiruvanantha
> puram 2. Ernakulam 3. Kozhikode 4.Thrisur 5. Palakkad.*


Kozhikode  :Band: 

Ith Crct Aakilallo , EKM Aan 1st , Aviduthe Multi Colln Ullappo Engane TVM 1st Varum  :Thinking:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## san

> mersalaayitten song first release cheythatha problem ayathu allenkil avide ithinekkal better initial vannene... 
> VR okke 7.36cr edukkam enkil "I" nu easy ayi 8.5cr pattum...


manassilaayilla!! paattu release aayathu kondu collection engane kurayum?

vishwaroopam has kamal..pinne release issue kaaranam aa padam ellaarum arinjirunnu

viikram has zero star value though he acted in ravan and david..

pinne I-kku media reviews-um negative aayirunnu..

positive media review undaayirunnel collection vannene as there was no real competition..

----------


## SAM369

#I Telugu:

Nizam-7.10Cr
Ceded-4.23
UA-1.95
Guntur-1.98
East-1.60
West-1.38
Krishna-1.31
NLR-1.05

Total 5days AP&Nizam Share is 20.6Crores.

----------


## GangsteR

> Kozhikode 
> 
> Ith Crct Aakilallo , EKM Aan 1st , Aviduthe Multi Colln Ullappo Engane TVM 1st Varum


Trivandrum #1  :Band:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Kozhikode 
> 
> Ith Crct Aakilallo , EKM Aan 1st , Aviduthe Multi Colln Ullappo Engane TVM 1st Varum


Ulla single screens oke nalla capacity ayathukondavum.....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Ulla single screens oke nalla capacity ayathukondavum.....


crowd wise TVM aanu top

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## san

> 


njan kai pokki.. below 100 cr gross aayirinnu kuthiyathu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ulla single screens oke nalla capacity ayathukondavum.....


Anjali - 1296

New - 600

Kairali - 442

Sree - 314

Padma - 532

Devi - 196


EKM -

Kavitha - 1185

Saritha - 1232

Sangeetha - 227

Cinemax - 168 

Q Cinemas - 379 & 219

PVR - 300 + & 200 +

Pan - 220  

Screens & Rate & Occupancy Nokkiyal EKM Thanne Alle Leading

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Anjali - 1296
> 
> New - 600
> 
> Kairali - 442
> 
> Sree - 314
> 
> Padma - 532
> ...


sheriyanallo :Thinking: 

btw savithayil padam ittille avaru....koora sangeethayil aano itte?

----------


## SAM369

> Anjali - 1296
> 
> New - 600
> 
> Kairali - 442
> 
> Sree - 314
> 
> Padma - 532
> ...


EKM Thanne.Pilla Sirne thettiyathakum..Multi collection valare kooduthal aayirikkum,nalla rate alle

----------


## Saathan

> manassilaayilla!! paattu release aayathu kondu collection engane kurayum?
> 
> vishwaroopam has kamal..pinne release issue kaaranam aa padam ellaarum arinjirunnu
> 
> viikram has zero star value though he acted in ravan and david..
> 
> pinne I-kku media reviews-um negative aayirunnu..
> 
> positive media review undaayirunnel collection vannene as there was no real competition..


northies trailer & songs okke kandale ee padam kaanan keru... song impressive ayillenkil appo athu initial ne effect cheyille...  :Unsure:  
kamal num avide veliya star value onnum illa... "I" nu negative reviews ano?  rediff TOI okke positive anello...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> northies trailer & songs okke kandale ee padam kaanan keru... song impressive ayillenkil appo athu initial ne effect cheyille...  
> kamal num avide veliya star value onnum illa... "I" nu negative reviews ano?  rediff TOI okke positive anello...


Rajeev masand positive review koduthille

----------


## san

> 


career-il 2-3 padangal mathi aalkkaar ennum orkkaan..so his effort is really worth it..

ippol thirinju nokkiyaal arjun just have 2 memorable movies gentleman and muthalvan, prabhu deva has just one kathalan..
vikram is fortunate to have a few like pithamagan etc.. both anniyan and I will definitely be there..

i dont think vijay is having even one..may be kathalukku marydai, i dont know

----------


## san

> northies trailer & songs okke kandale ee padam kaanan keru... song impressive ayillenkil appo athu initial ne effect cheyille...  
> kamal num avide veliya star value onnum illa... "I" nu negative reviews ano?  rediff TOI okke positive anello...


hmm.. first day njan kanda media reviews okke negative or average aayirunnu......even there was a talk that it wasnt accepted in TN..

----------


## Viru

> Anjali - 1296
> 
> New - 600
> 
> Kairali - 442
> 
> Sree - 314
> 
> Padma - 532
> ...


Multi kootathe akum angere paranjathe,athum kootiyit anel EKM thane enne urapalle

In bw tvm il by far ithuvare ulla highest opening akum ith

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> career-il 2-3 padangal mathi aalkkaar ennum orkkaan..so his effort is really worth it..
> 
> ippol thirinju nokkiyaal arjun just have 2 memorable movies gentleman and muthalvan, prabhu deva has just one kathalan..
> vikram is fortunate to have a few like pithamagan etc.. both anniyan and I will definitely be there..
> 
> i dont think vijay is having even one..may be kathalukku marydai, i dont know


thullatha manavum thullum, shajahan, ghilli, pinne eppo thuppaki n kathi oke memorable thanne.....

pokiri oke fansinu memorable thanne avum....

----------


## san

I-kku oru long weekend koode undu because of republc day.. world wide gross 250 touch cheyyumennu pratheekshikkunnu....

----------


## Saathan

> Upen patel look aanu akramam ayathu


Athinu ayirunnu theater il kooduthal chiri vannathum

----------


## Mayavi 369

> career-il 2-3 padangal mathi aalkkaar ennum orkkaan..so his effort is really worth it..
> 
> ippol thirinju nokkiyaal arjun just have 2 memorable movies gentleman and muthalvan, prabhu deva has just one kathalan..
> vikram is fortunate to have a few like pithamagan etc.. both anniyan and I will definitely be there..
> 
> i dont think vijay is having even one..may be kathalukku marydai, i dont know


Annan VJ Movies Onnum Kanditilla Enn Thonunnu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Multi kootathe akum angere paranjathe,athum kootiyit anel EKM thane enne urapalle
> 
> In bw tvm il by far ithuvare ulla highest opening akum ith


Colln TVM Leads Ennalle Paranjath

----------


## Mayavi 369

> sheriyanallo
> 
> btw savithayil padam ittille avaru....koora sangeethayil aano itte?


Sangeethayil Aan Ittath  :Yes3:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> EKM Thanne.Pilla Sirne thettiyathakum..Multi collection valare kooduthal aayirikkum,nalla rate alle


Multi Full Aakatath Aake Kurach Shws Matrame Kaanu

----------


## kandahassan

:


> I-kku oru long weekend koode undu because of republc day.. world wide gross 250 touch cheyyumennu pratheekshikkunnu....


Enkil tnju CR  :Lighten:  :Lighten:  :Lighten:  :Lighten:

----------


## san

> Annan VJ Movies Onnum Kanditilla Enn Thonunnu


adutha kaalathu only thuppaakki.. pandu kure movies kandittundu.. ee generationil ettavum kooduthal kandathu vijay films thanne aayirikkum.. lost interest after a period

ore type movies okke box officil hit aakumengilum pinne thirinju nokkumpol ethu padamaayirunnu ennu engane orkkaanaa,, allel athrem valiya hit aakanam like baasha, padayappa etc.. same mannerisms aanelum aalkkaar orkkum

vijay is the most successful hero of this generation..pakshe kkoduthal memorable roles cheyyunnathu mattullavar aanu..

off topic aakkanda.. vittekku..

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Trivandrum #1


Oru Doubtum Vendaa... EKM Thanneee... Innu 1Cr Cover Cheyyum... Fastest Ever...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> adutha kaalathu only thuppaakki.. pandu kure movies kandittundu.. ee generationil ettavum kooduthal kandathu vijay films thanne aayirikkum.. lost interest after a period
> 
> ore type movies okke box officil hit aakumengilum pinne thirinju nokkumpol ethu padamaayirunnu ennu engane orkkaanaa,, allel athrem valiya hit aakanam like baasha, padayappa etc.. same mannerisms aanelum aalkkaar orkkum
> 
> vijay is the most successful hero of this generation..pakshe kkoduthal memorable roles cheyyunnathu mattullavar aanu..


Thullatha Manavum Thullum , Ghilli Okke Memorable Roles Alle ; Pulli Commercial Mass Masala Movies Aan Cheythitullath Athan Prashnam

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Oru Doubtum Vendaa... EKM Thanneee... Innu 1Cr Cover Cheyyum... Fastest Ever...


Pillechante Home Town TVM Aan Athakum  :Very Happy:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Pillechante Home Town TVM Aan Athakum


Avde Oru 30Lakhs Vanna Single Screen Pillechan Kaanichu Tharatteee...  :Laughing:  PVR 30Cross Aayi Innale Kondu...  :cheers:

----------


## ikka

> EKM Thanne.Pilla Sirne thettiyathakum..Multi collection valare kooduthal aayirikkum,nalla rate alle


Yes!! Right!!! Played in PVR 5 screens!!!! No chance for TVM!!!!

----------


## Viru

> Colln TVM Leads Ennalle Paranjath


Tvmil ella showyum HF ayal polum 1 cr ne aduth onum varillalo

Enthayalum keralathile 2 big centers alle so angotum ingotum mariyalum agerude arum chothikan ponilla :Laughing:

----------


## wayanadan

> *Naattil swanthm veettu muttathund...*


*ohhhhhhhhhhhh   eppol madangum*

----------


## aneesh mohanan

@ITV....... enthayi......TNil ninnu friends arelum vilicho? Enthanu latest reports?

----------


## sha



----------


## wayanadan



----------


## wayanadan

:Good:

----------


## KeralaVarma

tnil enganeyundu collection.record okke potticho

----------


## san

> @ITV....... enthayi......TNil ninnu friends arelum vilicho? Enthanu latest reports?


ingottu ini varillaayirikkum.. rajadhiraja koora ennu firstday vidhiyezhuthiyathaa.. mammukkayude adutha kaalathe ettavum collection nediya movie aayi athu.. :Phhhh:

----------


## san

> tnil enganeyundu collection.record okke potticho


yes.. opening record in chennai

for 5 days 40 cr gross in TN.. athu record aano ennariyilla

----------


## Jo Johnson

,.....................

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ee transgender characterinu pakaram oru female character ayirunnenkil appo athum oru one side true love ayipoville....vikram amy ku mele fallen aya pole aa female character blows away by vikram....appo athum true love avum...athu nishedikumbol avarku vishamavum apamanavum thonunnathine appo kuttam parayanavila....nere marichu transgender attraction avumbo athu against the law of nature aanu....athu deny cheyyam if the other person doestnt likes it....ennittu pinneyum aa characterinu jealously varuvanenkil its Evilness.....


Yes....Ithaanu njanum paranjath....Veroru sthree aayirunnel pinne triangular love story aayi poyene....Loveine glorify cheyyaan pataathe poyene...Athaanu Shankar ee route eduthath...plus ithaavumbol kurachu comedyum workout aakum...but bujikalk kadha polichezhuthiyaale pidikuu....entha cheyka...? :Laughing: Athee bujikalk 2nd half kidu aanu kidu....enik kallukadi aayirunnu 2nd half...!Pinne oru entertainer enna nilak kannadakaam..!

----------


## veecee

:Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu: 



 :Hoennekollu:   :Hoennekollu:   :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Flackyz

> Kozhikode Ith Crct Aakilallo , EKM Aan 1st , Aviduthe Multi Colln Ullappo Engane TVM 1st Varum


tvm City yil 6 theatre,kaliyakkavila 3 theatre,attinga,Nedumangad ivide ellam padam undayirunnu ithellam cherthayirikkum..

----------


## kandahassan

> tvm City yil 6 theatre,kaliyakkavila 3 theatre,attinga,Nedumangad ivide ellam padam undayirunnu ithellam cherthayirikkum..


Iniyum und ..padanthalumood , kazhakuttam , vetturoad , kadinam kulam etc.....

----------


## saamy

:Clap:  :Clap:  going to watch tomorrow :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

Anchal archana second show housefulll  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> tvm City yil 6 theatre,kaliyakkavila 3 theatre,attinga,Nedumangad ivide ellam padam undayirunnu ithellam cherthayirikkum..


Angane Nokkiyal EKM , Kochi , Perumbavoor , Angamali , Aluva Etc Ille

----------


## Flackyz

> @ITV....... enthayi......TNil ninnu friends arelum vilicho? Enthanu latest reports?


Vishalinte ambala manassil kandayirikkum ingane mandatharam paranje... Vikram hero aayathukonde valiya impact undakilla ennukaruthikkanum.. ITV kk panikittiyathe ella main herosonte fansinum vikrathe ishtamanennulla karyam ee itv mahaan marannu poyi

----------


## Flackyz

> Angane Nokkiyal EKM , Kochi , Perumbavoor , Angamali , Aluva Etc Ille


ekm aayirikkum first.. Eeliyakkavila okke first day 5 okkeya kalichathe attinga ganga,Anjali,kadinamkulam vtracks ivide ellam 5shows undatirunnu...

----------


## Flackyz

Ee weekend um odukkathe collection aayirikkum...

----------


## jeeva

> *Retweeted Sreedhar Pillai (@sri50):
> # I in Kerala. Top 5 collecting stations - 1.Thiruvanantha
> puram 2. Ernakulam 3. Kozhikode 4.Thrisur 5. Palakkad.*


Etha ee oolan ekminte pakuthi collection ilmathe tvm number one akki evanokke anallo collection figer idunnathu...visosikkan pattiyathu thanne...pukar

----------


## san

Sreedhar Pillai @sri50  ·  23m 23 minutes ago
#I rocks TN Pongal B-O (Jan 14- 1 :Cool: . Total Net = Rs 35 Cr (approx) - Very Good. Best in 3 C's - Chennai, Chengalpet & Coimbatore.


this is more than what abo says...........

----------


## san

> tvm City yil 6 theatre,kaliyakkavila 3 theatre,attinga,Nedumangad ivide ellam padam undayirunnu ithellam cherthayirikkum..


tvm 6 only counted.. he mentioned in a tweet..

ekm ellaa multiyum koottikkaanilla..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> tvm 6 only counted.. he mentioned in a tweet..
> 
> ekm ellaa multiyum koottikkaanilla..


Pulli single screens maathramaakum nokiye....

----------


## Kashinathan

> Anchal archana second show housefulll


archana karke chakara aanallo.

----------


## Jo Johnson

I weekend collection ok gambheeram thanne...!But innathe performance aanu ethra pokum ennu kaanikan upakarikunnath....naale ariyaam...

----------


## san

> Pulli single screens maathramaakum nokiye....


ellaa multiyum ekm city-yil aano? i mean corporation limits......

----------


## mukkuvan

Pillaichan veendum Sasi  :Sarcastic Hand:   :Sarcastic Hand: 




> *Retweeted Sreedhar Pillai (@sri50):
> # I in Kerala. Top 5 collecting stations - 1.Thiruvanantha
> puram 2. Ernakulam 3. Kozhikode 4.Thrisur 5. Palakkad.*





> *Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
> #I in Kerala -Jan 14 to 18. #
> Thiruvananthapuram regains its lost
> glory, becomes highest collecting center
> helped by 6 screen release <Cont>
> Sreedhar Pillai @sri50 
> #I "main villain" hometown #
> Thiruvananthapuram emerged as
> highest collecting station. All best 2 #
> ...

----------


## Nithz



----------


## mukkuvan

Alla.... PAN Cinemas in Maradu, PVR in Kalamassery Municipality..... Cinemax and Q Cinemas in Corporation Limits... Kochi centre is also in Corporation Limits...




> ellaa multiyum ekm city-yil aano? i mean corporation limits......

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ellaa multiyum ekm city-yil aano? i mean corporation limits......


No...pvr kalamassery munci aanu....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

Weekend collection nhan paranjathilum 50 lacs kooduthal vannu alle....Great Going....! :Giveup:

----------


## mukkuvan

Eramaloor, Ezhupunna, Paravoor etc  :Smile: 




> Angane Nokkiyal EKM , Kochi , Perumbavoor , Angamali , Aluva Etc Ille

----------


## JJK

> Weekend collection nhan paranjathilum 50 lacs kooduthal vannu alle....Great Going....!


Adum vallya oru wom ellade,.. Kidilan wom arnnel tinju paranjadilum mukalil poyene..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Eramaloor, Ezhupunna, Paravoor etc


Vannallo Kochi The Vibrant  :Giveup:

----------


## JJK

Bd 1st week clctn I break cheyum enn tinju paranjapol ellarum koodi Anne panjikkitada evide.mm

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Bd 1st week clctn I break cheyum enn tinju paranjapol ellarum koodi Anne panjikkitada evide.mm


Njan tinjuvinu support aayirunnu.....!

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Eramaloor, Ezhupunna, Paravoor etc


Eramallor ezhupunna oke aroor palathinu eppuram alle....athoke appo alleppy alle

----------


## melparambu

> Njan tinjuvinu support aayirunnu.....!


thaankal pandu tamil cinema keralatthil boycot cheyyanamenu paranhu oru thread thudangiyille..

----------


## Vigathakumaran

> thaankal pandu tamil cinema keralatthil boycot cheyyanamenu paranhu oru thread thudangiyille..


ee padam kandittu sherikkum ee kanda koothara pandi padangale boycott cheyyanam.. this movie is crap, other than technical superiority due to the budget, the film is lame. Vikram's acting is only remarkable. Pinne ee padam malayalathil erakkiyayrunnengil, ithu gangsterum casanovvane kalaam pottumayrunnu.. 
pakshe pandikallde padam ayondu ellavarum potta padam anengilum idichu kerunnu.. 

eevide motham positive review ayondu onnum ittilla.. i think + reviews are from people who was hyped to see this movie and they are trying to suppress all the faults in the film. (which it is immensely filled with)

I don't understand how all the so called villains in the film, would generate such hatred over such small things and then do something over the top and overly unrealistic to the hero. The whole movie makes no sense, and makes the viewer a complete idiot. Ee budget okke vechu oru solid scriptinu ubayojichayrunengil, ithu kandittu aghe VFXum and budget mothalakkiyathu ithile unwanted songsil thane aanu ennu thongunu.. The film is way too long and way too boring, I can't believe people said there were claps for this film. It was really tiring to me. Vikramineyo SGineyo maryadhakku ubayojichilla.. also fight scenes evideyo kedakkunna oru sadharna bodybuilderinu engane aanu ee mathiri kungfu style fighting okke padichathu.. Chumma fightinu vendi fightum, songinu vendi songum. kadhakku vendi oru wafer thin kadhayum.

ithokke kandittu indian cinema's spectacle ennu parayan engane thonnunu, when there are many films in our tamil, hindi and even our language that is way better than this. 

Ee padathinu sherikkum kodukkande rating is 1/5 ... kaaranam hollywood critics okke budgetum, visual treatment mathram nokiya alla rating kodukkunne, evidethe alkaare pole.. the films lacks content and bores the audiences, so it's definetly a poor film.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

:Cold:   :Cold:

----------


## Daniel John

> tvm City yil 6 theatre,kaliyakkavila 3 theatre,attinga,Nedumangad ivide ellam padam undayirunnu ithellam cherthayirikkum..


kaliyikkavila ende frndinu tkt kitila tirich ponu

----------


## Saathan

*USA*
Tamil: 222 screens - *4.30 crores* 
Telugu - 131 screens - *1.81 crores*  
Hindi - 36 screens - *6.40 lacs*

Note: Some screens yet to report.

*Malaysia*
Tamil: 40 screens - *3.74 crores*
Note: Some screens yet to report.

*UK*
Tamil: 57 screens - *2.41 crores*
Hindi - 

*Australia*
Tamil - 18 screens - *1.25 crores*

*Canada*
Tamil - 11 screens *1.24 crores*

*New Zealand*
Tamil: 5 screens - *14.33 lacs*


overseas il kidu collection  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Flackyz

> kaliyikkavila ende frndinu tkt kitila tirich ponu


first day avide odukkathe thirakkayirunnu.. Pinne boarder aayathukonde thamizhanmaar idichukerum....

----------


## Thala

Shankar's modus operandi is simple. Take a simple story line. Even if it is predictable, no probs. Ensure that the screenplay is as racy as possible. Put the picture in a grand canvas with the best available talents in the industry. It ensures that there is something for someone who watch the film. Even if the story is an old or uninteresting one, people can sit through the movie for the visual grandeur, foot tapping music, etc. He is indeed the SHOWMAN of indian cinema now.

----------


## Daniel John

> Shankar's modus operandi is simple. Take a simple story line. Even if it is predictable, no probs. Ensure that the screenplay is as racy as possible. Put the picture in a grand canvas with the best available talents in the industry. It ensures that there is something for someone who watch the film. Even if the story is an old or uninteresting one, people can sit through the movie for the visual grandeur, foot tapping music, etc. He is indeed the SHOWMAN of indian cinema now.


anniyan kidilam arunu.......fightinu fight,songinu song motathil oru kidukkan entertainer aa oru level ethila pinulla sankar films

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

ITV vanno  :Hoennekollu:  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> anniyan kidilam arunu.......fightinu fight,songinu song motathil oru kidukkan entertainer aa oru level ethila pinulla sankar films


Sheri thanne....Aarum nishedhikunnilla...Anniyanu shesham shankar films thaazhot poyi.....!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ellaa multiyum ekm city-yil aano? i mean corporation limits......


Ettavum Colection Varunna PVR Kochi Coorporationil Allaa... Kalamassery Municipality...  :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ee padam kandittu sherikkum ee kanda koothara pandi padangale boycott cheyyanam.. this movie is crap, other than technical superiority due to the budget, the film is lame. Vikram's acting is only remarkable. Pinne ee padam malayalathil erakkiyayrunnengil, ithu gangsterum casanovvane kalaam pottumayrunnu.. 
> pakshe pandikallde padam ayondu ellavarum potta padam anengilum idichu kerunnu.. 
> 
> eevide motham positive review ayondu onnum ittilla.. i think + reviews are from people who was hyped to see this movie and they are trying to suppress all the faults in the film. (which it is immensely filled with)
> 
> I don't understand how all the so called villains in the film, would generate such hatred over such small things and then do something over the top and overly unrealistic to the hero. The whole movie makes no sense, and makes the viewer a complete idiot. Ee budget okke vechu oru solid scriptinu ubayojichayrunengil, ithu kandittu aghe VFXum and budget mothalakkiyathu ithile unwanted songsil thane aanu ennu thongunu.. The film is way too long and way too boring, I can't believe people said there were claps for this film. It was really tiring to me. Vikramineyo SGineyo maryadhakku ubayojichilla.. also fight scenes evideyo kedakkunna oru sadharna bodybuilderinu engane aanu ee mathiri kungfu style fighting okke padichathu.. Chumma fightinu vendi fightum, songinu vendi songum. kadhakku vendi oru wafer thin kadhayum.
> 
> ithokke kandittu indian cinema's spectacle ennu parayan engane thonnunu, when there are many films in our tamil, hindi and even our language that is way better than this. 
> 
> Ee padathinu sherikkum kodukkande rating is 1/5 ... kaaranam hollywood critics okke budgetum, visual treatment mathram nokiya alla rating kodukkunne, evidethe alkaare pole.. the films lacks content and bores the audiences, so it's definetly a poor film.


Oro filminum oro viewpoint und....Angeyatam critical mindsetil nokiyal avg ratingnu abv pokunna shankar films kuravayirikum..!Ella filmsnum flaws und..!Pulli dwal cheyunna subjects angane aanu..!Simple items alla...!Kure flaws ok makingil shankar overcome cheyyunnu...!

Iyude kaaryathilum thankal paranja pole kutam maathram nokaan potal athine time kaanuu....Paatum Fi8sum onnum aavashyamullathalla..!2nd half revenge scenes ellaam half baked aanu...!Lokacinemayil budgetnu sthaanamilla...!But oru south indian film ithra budget constraintsnu veliyil vannu ingane oru visual spectacle srishtikumbol athinte kadha chikanju padathinu 1/5 rating kodukunnathil arthamilla...

Kazhivathum inganeyulla films kaanaathirikuka...!Low budgetil kadhaku maathram importance kodukunna films kaanuka....!Apol thaankalk aavashyamillaatha songso fi8so onnum athil undaavukayilla...!Illogical scenesum kuravaayirikum...! :Ok:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Sreedhar Pillai @sri50  ·  23m 23 minutes ago
> #I rocks TN Pongal B-O (Jan 14- 1. Total Net = Rs 35 Cr (approx) - Very Good. Best in 3 C's - Chennai, Chengalpet & Coimbatore.
> 
> 
> this is more than what abo says...........


ABO Tamil Collection Mukkunnundu...
35Cr Net Ennu Parayumbol TN Gross Nearly 45.5Cr... Share 21Cr... 
Tax Exemption Undaayrunnel 27.3Cr Share Aavenda Muthalaanu...  :Moodoff:

----------


## KRRISH2255



----------


## JJK

Abo Kure list ettitund, last few days aayi, top 25, south Indian films, overseas ennokke paranje..

----------


## KRRISH2255



----------


## KRRISH2255

According To Sreedhar Pillai TN Ner 35Cr Aanu... So Gross May Be Nearly45.50Cr... 

So Comprising All Other ABO Grosses With This... 
5 Days Worldwide Gross Of   I   Will Be Around 140.70Crore...  :cheers:

----------


## Jo Johnson

Sreedar pillaiyude figuresil alpam exaggeration undaavaralle pathivu.... :Thinking:

----------


## Jo Johnson

5 daysil 130-140cr ww vannu....but endhiran pole sustain cheyyumo adutha weeksil....?Nokaam...!

----------


## Chera King

polichuda  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ithonum alaaa..2003 release cheythaa Johny sagarikas '' HARIHARAN PILLAI HAAPY Annuu '' -- more than 70 screens ..recrd @ dat tym


hariharan pillakku shesham moonamathoraal aanu wide release prakhyapichath.. ennittu aake kurach B,C il aanu irangiyathennu thonunu... hariharan pillakku munp thandavam 56 theaters aayirikum record

----------


## Vigathakumaran

> Oro filminum oro viewpoint und....Angeyatam critical mindsetil nokiyal avg ratingnu abv pokunna shankar films kuravayirikum..!Ella filmsnum flaws und..!Pulli dwal cheyunna subjects angane aanu..!Simple items alla...!Kure flaws ok makingil shankar overcome cheyyunnu...!
> 
> Iyude kaaryathilum thankal paranja pole kutam maathram nokaan potal athine time kaanuu....Paatum Fi8sum onnum aavashyamullathalla..!2nd half revenge scenes ellaam half baked aanu...!Lokacinemayil budgetnu sthaanamilla...!But oru south indian film ithra budget constraintsnu veliyil vannu ingane oru visual spectacle srishtikumbol athinte kadha chikanju padathinu 1/5 rating kodukunnathil arthamilla...
> 
> Kazhivathum inganeyulla films kaanaathirikuka...!Low budgetil kadhaku maathram importance kodukunna films kaanuka....!Apol thaankalk aavashyamillaatha songso fi8so onnum athil undaavukayilla...!Illogical scenesum kuravaayirikum...!


I mean lets think about inter nation films, like korean films and even english films. They use the budget on a solid script rather than the people in india. Pinne I don't think you should have south indian nationalism to support this flick. Shankarnte Anniyan ethra nalla padamayrunnu, it was an amazing film. You can easily notice he is waring down in terms of film making. The visual spectacle part for this films is highly unrelated and does not correlate to the plot of the movie, this is what I have a hard time digesting. The film's story does not at all demand all this VFX and the budget used, and all the vfx and budget used doesn't really help in making the film entertaining either. 

I think the mentality of having high budget films without a solid storyline should stop, because then our films will continue to unappealing to everyone. This film's genre itself is confusing because it's storyline is a drama, but Shankar unwontedly turned it into a Masala. So it doesn't convey whatever emotions it intended with the drama aspect, and the drama part took over the masala elements and made it irritating to quite an extent. 
*
"But oru south indian film ithra budget constraintsnu veliyil vannu ingane oru visual spectacle srishtikumbol athinte kadha chikanju padathinu 1/5 rating kodukunnathil arthamilla"*thats like saying Ra. One was made visually spectacularly and you should disregard the storyline- obviously the critics would've disagreed with you as it had been overwhelmingly negative response. Ra.One was a bollywood film which doesn't have the same budget as a hollywood film made in the same genre of science fiction yet it was technically a good film but the storyline was poor and overall it was a bad film. Same goes with I.. Another great example of a similarly shitty film but visually spectacular at the time was LOVE STORY 2050, this film was received poorly but was made outstandingly including all the elements in a Shankar film. The thing is only some half-minded south indian people appreciate these kind of movies whereas most Malayalees and other normal people can see these are crap. I honestly thought "I" was a crap film, the story makes no sense and the idea that the visual aspects should distract you and be utilized to give the label of good film is nonsense; when the film is boring and is utter crap to the viewers.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Adum vallya oru wom ellade,.. Kidilan wom arnnel tinju paranjadilum mukalil poyene..


minimum aanu njan paranjath.. ippo vicharichathilum thaazhe aanu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ABO Tamil Collection Mukkunnundu...
> 35Cr Net Ennu Parayumbol TN Gross Nearly 45.5Cr... Share 21Cr... 
> Tax Exemption Undaayrunnel 27.3Cr Share Aavenda Muthalaanu...


ABO Idakk Chumma Idunnathan ; Ennit Final Collnil Crct Cheyyum

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Eramallor ezhupunna oke aroor palathinu eppuram alle....athoke appo alleppy alle


Ezhupunna Alleppey Alle

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Shankar's modus operandi is simple. Take a simple story line. Even if it is predictable, no probs. Ensure that the screenplay is as racy as possible. Put the picture in a grand canvas with the best available talents in the industry. It ensures that there is something for someone who watch the film. Even if the story is an old or uninteresting one, people can sit through the movie for the visual grandeur, foot tapping music, etc. He is indeed the SHOWMAN of indian cinema now.


shanker padangalil story illa..  :Adhupinne: 

ingane puthumayulla subjects avatharippikkunna vere oru aalum undavilla..

pappada muthalali TN motham kollayadich engineering college thudangunnu...
oru vayassan swathanthra samara senani azhimathikkethire aayudhameduthu poradunnu
oru divasam mukhyamanthri aayirunu naadine maatti marikkunna oru journalist 
mpd badhicha oru ayyo paavam
robot manushya sthreeye pranayich prashnam undakkunnath
pinne oru pranayakadhakku chindhikkavunnathinte appurathulla fantazy aanu I story

shanker aalochich oronnu undaakki kondu varum.. ennittu ath nalla grand aayi eluppathil dahikkunna reethiyil kondu tharum... ath kazhinja kuttam parachil ayi.. kadhayilla... onnumilla... athaanu ithaanu.. ennokke..ee kuttam parayunnavarokke  ethra aalochichalum oru cliche kadhaye manasil varooo.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> njan kai pokki.. below 100 cr gross aayirinnu kuthiyathu


 :Huh: 
,,,,..

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ezhupunna Alleppey Alle


Aanu... EKM Jillayile Centres... Main Screen + Multis... 
Kochi, Muvattupuzha, Kothamangalam, Perumbavoor, North Paravur, Angamaly, 
Aluva, Koothattukulam... Ithrem Centres Aanu Under EKM...

----------


## KRRISH2255

Velli 2 Days Collection Correct Allallooo... Nalla Mukkal Undalloooo...  :Doh:

----------


## Leader

> shanker padangalil story illa.. 
> 
> ingane puthumayulla subjects avatharippikkunna vere oru aalum undavilla..
> 
> pappada muthalali TN motham kollayadich engineering college thudangunnu...
> oru vayassan swathanthra samara senani azhimathikkethire aayudhameduthu poradunnu
> oru divasam mukhyamanthri aayirunu naadine maatti marikkunna oru journalist 
> mpd badhicha oru ayyo paavam
> robot manushya sthreeye pranayich prashnam undakkunnath
> ...


ottu mikka padam corruption based anu... he is a showman, a very big showman..

----------


## Mattoraal

*I Collection (5 Days) as per Cineshore:*

Territory 	                                 Gross  	             Net 	          Share
Tamil Nadu 	                           50 Crores 	 35 Crores 	         21 Crores
Andhra Pradesh [Telugu Version] 	31 Crores 	        26.50 Crores 	20.60 Crores
Kerala 	                               10.89 Crores 	8.61 Crores 	4.53 Crores
Karnataka 	                              10.50 Crores 	7.35 Crores 	4.40 Crores
Hindi Version 	                       9.50 Crores 	7.10 Crores 	4.25 Crores
Rest Of India 	                          2.90 Crores 	       - 	       1.35 Crores
India Total 	                          114.79 Crores 	       - 	      56.10 Crores
Overseas 	                                   28 Crores 	       - 	      13.50 Crores
*WorldwideTotal 	                      142.79 Crores 	- 	   69.60 Crores*

*RECORDS*
Andhra Pradesh: 	Opening Record for a dubbed movie.
Kerala: 	Opening record for any movie.
Karnataka: 	Opening Record for Tamil movies.
Worldwide Trade Verdict: 	More than 50% of investment has been recovered and week 2 now will be crucial as word of mouth isn’t great on a whole.

----------


## KRRISH2255

I Overseas Gross 5.4Million USD... 33.07Cr... All Time 5th In Just 5 Days...  :cheers:

----------


## Dylan

> *Shankarnte Anniyan ethra nalla padamayrunnu, it was an amazing film.* You can easily notice he is waring down in terms of film making. The visual spectacle part for this films is highly unrelated and does not correlate to the plot of the movie, this is what I have a hard time digesting. The film's story does not at all demand all this VFX and the budget used, and all the vfx and budget used doesn't really help in making the film entertaining either.


yet to watch 'I' but ningal paranja yardsticks vechu Anniyan analyse cheythaal ithilum bheekaramaaya prashnangal athilum undu...
"unrelated" visual spectacle, forced comedy track with a currently popular comedian, massively mounted songs, out-of-context CG (that looks ridiculous after a few years)... ithokke ennum undaayirunnathu thanne, for shankar. so I don't get the bit about his "wearing down".
post-Anniyan phase-il Sivaji was a Rajni film directed by shankar as a fan (I'm not a fan of Sivaji because apart from the rollicking mottai avatar, it didn't have the power expected from a Rajni-Shankar outing, especially irritating were those "comical" scenes); Nanban was a mistake -- not a bad film but all the good things came from the original, so it's basically not a Shankar film. pinne ullathu Endhiran that I rate among Shankar's best work because it was a film where he pushed his own boundaries, moved away from the vigilante crusader genre and proved that something like sci-fi can be localised with Indian masala elements to stunning effect. and more importantly, it made the rest of the country, look at the south with renewed interest. 
pinne "entertaining" ennathu relative alle? if 'I' is doing such tremendous business, it shows that there's no reason for Shankar to change his ways as long as he doesn't have plans to switch to "realistic" cinema, IMO.

----------


## KRRISH2255

Cineshore TN & Overseas Gross Correct Allaa... 
TN 35Cr Netinu 50Cr Gross Varillaaa... Also Overseas 5.4Million USD is 33Cr...

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

> I Overseas Gross 5.4Million USD... 33.07Cr... All Time 5th In Just 5 Days...


Innale AP TN collection vanno??

----------


## Jo Johnson

> I mean lets think about inter nation films, like korean films and even english films. They use the budget on a solid script rather than the people in india. Pinne I don't think you should have south indian nationalism to support this flick. Shankarnte Anniyan ethra nalla padamayrunnu, it was an amazing film. You can easily notice he is waring down in terms of film making. The visual spectacle part for this films is highly unrelated and does not correlate to the plot of the movie, this is what I have a hard time digesting. The film's story does not at all demand all this VFX and the budget used, and all the vfx and budget used doesn't really help in making the film entertaining either. 
> 
> I think the mentality of having high budget films without a solid storyline should stop, because then our films will continue to unappealing to everyone. This film's genre itself is confusing because it's storyline is a drama, but Shankar unwontedly turned it into a Masala. So it doesn't convey whatever emotions it intended with the drama aspect, and the drama part took over the masala elements and made it irritating to quite an extent. 
> *
> "But oru south indian film ithra budget constraintsnu veliyil vannu ingane oru visual spectacle srishtikumbol athinte kadha chikanju padathinu 1/5 rating kodukunnathil arthamilla"*thats like saying Ra. One was made visually spectacularly and you should disregard the storyline- obviously the critics would've disagreed with you as it had been overwhelmingly negative response. Ra.One was a bollywood film which doesn't have the same budget as a hollywood film made in the same genre of science fiction yet it was technically a good film but the storyline was poor and overall it was a bad film. Same goes with I.. Another great example of a similarly shitty film but visually spectacular at the time was LOVE STORY 2050, this film was received poorly but was made outstandingly including all the elements in a Shankar film. The thing is only some half-minded south indian people appreciate these kind of movies whereas most Malayalees and other normal people can see these are crap. I honestly thought "I" was a crap film, the story makes no sense and the idea that the visual aspects should distract you and be utilized to give the label of good film is nonsense; when the film is boring and is utter crap to the viewers.


Ra One oru hindi film aanu....Bigger budget und avark...!Ennitum oru shankar filminte vaalel ketaan ullathundo athil..?chammak chalo song maathram kollaam...Athinu Akon vendi vannu..... :Laughing: As a film aanenkilum as an entertainer aanenkilum Ra One verum waste....Athine oru real crap ennu vilikaam....!Pls dont compare I with Ra One...!

Ningalude viewpoint vachu ningalk Anniyanum Endhiranum Sivajiyum innum ishtapedendathallallo...Ellaathilum story kathiyaanu...Engu ninno poti mulakunna songanum fi8sinum ok athilum importance und... Logic illaatha story avayilum kaanaam...!

Si ol depends on the mindset and the perspective ennu parayendi varum....!I oru mikacha film ennu parayunnavar valare kuravayirikum....But 3 manikoor film palarkum kandirikan patunnu....Illogicality ok avar manapoorvam kandilla ennu nadikunnu....Padathinu watchable opinion varunnath avar potanmaarayath kondalla...marichu avar expect cheythathinu aduth ethiyakondaanu...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#I rocks TN Pongal B-O (Jan 14- 1 :Cool: . Total Net = Rs
35 Cr (approx) - Very Good. Best in 3 C's - Chennai,
Chengalpet & Coimbatore.

----------


## ikka

> *I Collection (5 Days) as per Cineshore:*
> 
> Territory 	                                 Gross  	             Net 	          Share
> Tamil Nadu 	                           50 Crores 	 35 Crores 	         21 Crores
> Andhra Pradesh [Telugu Version] 	31 Crores 	        26.50 Crores 	20.60 Crores
> Kerala 	                               10.89 Crores 	8.61 Crores 	4.53 Crores
> Karnataka 	                              10.50 Crores 	7.35 Crores 	4.40 Crores
> Hindi Version 	                       9.50 Crores 	7.10 Crores 	4.25 Crores
> Rest Of India 	                          2.90 Crores 	       - 	       1.35 Crores
> ...


Great Going!!!! :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## ikka

> I Overseas Gross 5.4Million USD... 33.07Cr... All Time 5th In Just 5 Days...


 :Band:  :Band: 

Any source????

----------


## san

> Ra One oru hindi film aanu....Bigger budget und avark...!Ennitum oru shankar filminte vaalel ketaan ullathundo athil..?chammak chalo song maathram kollaam...Athinu Akon vendi vannu.....As a film aanenkilum as an entertainer aanenkilum Ra One verum waste....Athine oru real crap ennu vilikaam....!Pls dont compare I with Ra One...!
> 
> Ningalude viewpoint vachu ningalk Anniyanum Endhiranum Sivajiyum innum ishtapedendathallallo...Ellaathilum story kathiyaanu...Engu ninno poti mulakunna songanum fi8sinum ok athilum importance und... Logic illaatha story avayilum kaanaam...!
> 
> Si ol depends on the mindset and the perspective ennu parayendi varum....!I oru mikacha film ennu parayunnavar valare kuravayirikum....But 3 manikoor film palarkum kandirikan patunnu....Illogicality ok avar manapoorvam kandilla ennu nadikunnu....Padathinu watchable opinion varunnath avar potanmaarayath kondalla...marichu avar expect cheythathinu aduth ethiyakondaanu...


enikku ippozhum manassilaakaathe why people are bothered about story in every movie.. chila movies-il manassilaakkaam as they are story and script dependent.. aim of other movies is only as a visual spectacle.. ethra english padangal undu with same concept of trying to save from earth from dangerous animals or aliens or any other thing.. most of those films are valued based on the vsiual impact it creates, allathe story-de value alla.. oru basic idea mathi

----------


## san

> Alla.... PAN Cinemas in Maradu, PVR in Kalamassery Municipality..... Cinemax and Q Cinemas in Corporation Limits... Kochi centre is also in Corporation Limits...


ithu thanne aayirikkum kaaranam.. ekm centre-ile collectionil athu varillaayirikkum..

----------


## san

> *I Collection (5 Days) as per Cineshore:*
> 
> Territory 	                                 Gross  	             Net 	          Share
> Tamil Nadu 	                           50 Crores 	 35 Crores 	         21 Crores
> Andhra Pradesh [Telugu Version] 	31 Crores 	        26.50 Crores 	20.60 Crores
> Kerala 	                               10.89 Crores 	8.61 Crores 	4.53 Crores
> Karnataka 	                              10.50 Crores 	7.35 Crores 	4.40 Crores
> Hindi Version 	                       9.50 Crores 	7.10 Crores 	4.25 Crores
> Rest Of India 	                          2.90 Crores 	       - 	       1.35 Crores
> ...


aaro tax calculate cheythu mistake varuthiyatha.. 35 nett ennu kandu kaanum.. 50-il ninnum 30% kurachaal 35 aanallo.. calculated tax that way..

but tax should be calculated from nett.. 35-nte 30% that is 10.5, so gross is 35+10.5= 45.5 (assuming nett is 35)

----------


## ballu

TNil record ettile...?

----------


## anupkerb1

> I mean lets think about inter nation films, like korean films and even english films. They use the budget on a solid script rather than the people in india. Pinne I don't think you should have south indian nationalism to support this flick. Shankarnte Anniyan ethra nalla padamayrunnu, it was an amazing film. You can easily notice he is waring down in terms of film making. The visual spectacle part for this films is highly unrelated and does not correlate to the plot of the movie, this is what I have a hard time digesting. The film's story does not at all demand all this VFX and the budget used, and all the vfx and budget used doesn't really help in making the film entertaining either. 
> 
> I think the mentality of having high budget films without a solid storyline should stop, because then our films will continue to unappealing to everyone. This film's genre itself is confusing because it's storyline is a drama, but Shankar unwontedly turned it into a Masala. So it doesn't convey whatever emotions it intended with the drama aspect, and the drama part took over the masala elements and made it irritating to quite an extent. 
> *
> "But oru south indian film ithra budget constraintsnu veliyil vannu ingane oru visual spectacle srishtikumbol athinte kadha chikanju padathinu 1/5 rating kodukunnathil arthamilla"*thats like saying Ra. One was made visually spectacularly and you should disregard the storyline- obviously the critics would've disagreed with you as it had been overwhelmingly negative response. Ra.One was a bollywood film which doesn't have the same budget as a *hollywood film made in the same genre of science fiction yet it was technically a good film* but the storyline was poor and overall it was a bad film. Same goes with I.. A*nother great example of a similarly shitty film but visually spectacular at the time was LOVE STORY 2050, this film was received poorly but was made outstandingly including all the elements in a Shankar film*. The thing is only some half-minded south indian people appreciate these kind of movies whereas most Malayalees and other normal people can see these are crap. I honestly thought "I" was a crap film, the story makes no sense and the idea that the visual aspects should distract you and be utilized to give the label of good film is nonsense; when the film is boring and is utter crap to the viewers.



R u madd..technically ee 2 movies Vinayan Moviesst standard polum undarnillaaa... apozhanuu shankar ...eganeyum undooo Mandhabudhikall  :Badpc:

----------


## san

> 


ithokke correct aano? ram charan 5 films?

aarambham aano ajith-nte biggest? i thought it was mankatha.. it is not in the list at all

athu pole chandramukhi onnum kaanaan illallo.. vijay kku vere padam onnumille other than kaththi and thuppakki..

----------


## ikka

*I - Hindi -- Monday Collections!!*

The Hindi version of Chiyaan Vikram and Amy Jackson starrer I suffered the usual Monday drop. On its fourth day, the film collected *1.25 crores*, thus taking the total of Hindi version to *9.15 crores* at the domestic box office.

Chiyaan Vikram in a Still from movie 'I'
Chiyaan Vikram in a Still from movie ‘I’
I released in Tamil, Telugu and Hindi and was a festive release as it opened on Pongal. The film which is directed by Shankar of Robot fame was riding high on expectations.

Until now, the film has remained somewhat steady however with the release of Baby and Dolly Ki Doli this week, the film’s Hindi version is sure to suffer a drop since it will lose a decent amount of screen cont to both these Bollywood films.

http://www.koimoi.com/box-office/i-h...e-collections/

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ottu mikka padam corruption based anu... he is a showman, a very big showman..


Gentleman  corruption  Kathalan Love  ,Jeans Love, Indian corruption patriotism, Muthalvan/nayak corruption politics  ,  Boys Love friendship  ,  Anniyan corruption , Sivaji corruption Enthiran science fiction  , Nanban friendship education , I Love      .......6/11 films or 7/12 films ( if we take muthalvan n nayak separate ) are based on corruption...Means about around half of his works till date are based on corruptions......others are based on love n friendship except robot

----------


## Jo Johnson

> I mean lets think about inter nation films, like korean films and even english films. They use the budget on a solid script rather than the people in india. Pinne I don't think you should have south indian nationalism to support this flick. Shankarnte Anniyan ethra nalla padamayrunnu, it was an amazing film. You can easily notice he is waring down in terms of film making. The visual spectacle part for this films is highly unrelated and does not correlate to the plot of the movie, this is what I have a hard time digesting. The film's story does not at all demand all this VFX and the budget used, and all the vfx and budget used doesn't really help in making the film entertaining either. 
> 
> I think the mentality of having high budget films without a solid storyline should stop, because then our films will continue to unappealing to everyone. This film's genre itself is confusing because it's storyline is a drama, but Shankar unwontedly turned it into a Masala. So it doesn't convey whatever emotions it intended with the drama aspect, and the drama part took over the masala elements and made it irritating to quite an extent. 
> *
> "But oru south indian film ithra budget constraintsnu veliyil vannu ingane oru visual spectacle srishtikumbol athinte kadha chikanju padathinu 1/5 rating kodukunnathil arthamilla"*thats like saying Ra. One was made visually spectacularly and you should disregard the storyline- obviously the critics would've disagreed with you as it had been overwhelmingly negative response. Ra.One was a bollywood film which doesn't have the same budget as a hollywood film made in the same genre of science fiction yet it was technically a good film but the storyline was poor and overall it was a bad film. Same goes with I.. Another great example of a similarly shitty film but visually spectacular at the time was LOVE STORY 2050, this film was received poorly but was made outstandingly including all the elements in a Shankar film. The thing is only some half-minded south indian people appreciate these kind of movies whereas most Malayalees and other normal people can see these are crap. I honestly thought "I" was a crap film, the story makes no sense and the idea that the visual aspects should distract you and be utilized to give the label of good film is nonsense; when the film is boring and is utter crap to the viewers.


Ra One oru hindi film aanu....Bigger budget und avark...!Ennitum oru shankar filminte vaalel ketaan ullathundo athil..?chammak chalo song maathram kollaam...Athinu Akon vendi vannu..... :Laughing: As a film aanenkilum as an entertainer aanenkilum Ra One verum waste....Athine oru real crap ennu vilikaam....!Pls dont compare I with Ra One...!

Ningalude viewpoint vachu ningalk Anniyanum Endhiranum Sivajiyum innum ishtapedendathallallo...Ellaathilum story kathiyaanu...Engu ninno poti mulakunna songanum fi8sinum ok athilum importance und... Logic illaatha story avayilum kaanaam...!

Si ol depends on the mindset and the perspective ennu parayendi varum....!I oru mikacha film ennu parayunnavar valare kuravayirikum....But 3 manikoor film palarkum kandirikan patunnu....Illogicality ok avar manapoorvam kandilla ennu nadikunnu....Padathinu watchable opinion varunnath avar potanmaarayath kondalla...marichu avar expect cheythathinu aduth ethiyakondaanu...

----------


## satheeshhpd

valiya pratheekshayode poyi kandu.. ishtappettilla.. kure luxuary pattu scenesum fightum oru balarama standard kathayum. 180 kodi (?) kku chenyyenda onnumilla ee padathil. Shankarinte stock theernno?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Gentleman  corruption  Kathalan Love  ,Jeans Love, Indian corruption patriotism, Muthalvan/nayak corruption politics  ,  Boys Love friendship  ,  Anniyan corruption , Sivaji corruption Enthiran science fiction  , Nanban friendship education , I Love      .......6/11 films or 7/12 films ( if we take muthalvan n nayak separate ) are based on corruption...Means about around half of his works till date are based on corruptions......others are based on love n friendship except robot


Ithil Sivajiyil black money...Muthalvanil oru nal muthalvan ok theme aaki....Prameyapsramayi etavum aduth nilkunna films Indianum Anniyanumaanu....Randum corruptionu ethire....Randilum amaanushika nayakan....Cheriya thetinu valiya shiksha aanu randilum....

----------


## san

> Ithil Sivajiyil black money...Muthalvanil oru nal muthalvan ok theme aaki....Prameyapsramayi etavum aduth nilkunna films Indianum Anniyanumaanu....Randum corruptionu ethire....Randilum amaanushika nayakan....Cheriya thetinu valiya shiksha aanu randilum....


indian, annian , gentleman

gentleman-il thante brother corruption kaaranam marikkendi varunnath kondu thantethaaya reethiyil society-yil change varuthaan shramikkunna nayakan
indian-il brother-nu pakaram daughter aayi marikkendi varunnathu
annian-il brother and daughter-nu pakaram athu sister aayi..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ithokke correct aano? ram charan 5 films?
> 
> aarambham aano ajith-nte biggest? i thought it was mankatha.. it is not in the list at all
> 
> athu pole chandramukhi onnum kaanaan illallo.. vijay kku vere padam onnumille other than kaththi and thuppakki..


Ya , Ramacharan 5 Films Und , Achante Fans Motham Ippo Makan Aanallo  :Yes3: 

Ajithinte Biggest Hit Aarambham Aan

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

veenaa??????

----------


## Jo Johnson

> veenaa??????


Drop undaavum....! :Ahupinne:

----------


## wayanadan

> veenaa??????


 :Vedi:  :Vedi:

----------


## wayanadan



----------


## KRRISH2255

> ithokke correct aano? ram charan 5 films?
> 
> aarambham aano ajith-nte biggest? i thought it was mankatha.. it is not in the list at all
> 
> athu pole chandramukhi onnum kaanaan illallo.. vijay kku vere padam onnumille other than kaththi and thuppakki..


Ithokke WW Share Alleee... Chandhramukhi 65Cr Gross Aanu... Anniyan 55Cr Gross... All India... 

Ramcharan APyil Kidu Aanu Ella Padavum Van Share Aanu... 

Ajith Highest Grosser Aarambham Thanne Aanu... Vijaykku Vere Illaaa...

----------


## POKIRI

> I Overseas Gross 5.4Million USD... 33.07Cr... All Time 5th In Just 5 Days...


30 kaanilla macha...Tamil teams track cheyyaan pattatha areas il nalla thallal aanu....GCC, Singapore, SL okke limited screens aanu for Tamil films.... Avide okke 2-3 cr each vechaa estimate cheyyunne ___/\___ oru 27-30 nte idayile max varuuu....Kaththi kkum, arrambathinum okke ingane thalliyittundu...

----------


## POKIRI

> According To Sreedhar Pillai TN Ner 35Cr Aanu... So Gross May Be Nearly45.50Cr... 
> 
> So Comprising All Other ABO Grosses With This... 
> 5 Days Worldwide Gross Of   I   Will Be Around 140.70Crore...


Gross athilum koodumallo....30% alle tax....??

----------


## POKIRI

> TNil record ettile...?


Opening weekend ittittundaakum....35 nett aanu pakshe as tax of 30% is there...gross vechu nokkiyaal 48-49 range kaananam....this shud be record...pinne lifetime....long way to go...Endhiran gross TN maathram 100 adupichentho und

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#I has netted Rs 35Cr from TN during Pongal
weekend. Monday there was a drop but steady at 60
to 65%, which is good. Today Testing Tuesday.

----------


## GangsteR

#I Telugu day6 AP/TG share will be around 1.7cr
and today I.e 7th day will be around 1.5cr share and
the total 1week AP/TG will be 25cr+ :!!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Kashinathan

Padam veeno?
 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Sporty Swift

> Padam veeno?



Chennai il ninnu num dial cheydh thudangiyitund , aa call ivide ethumbol padam veezhum

----------


## POKIRI

> #I Telugu day6 AP/TG share will be around 1.7cr
> and today I.e 7th day will be around 1.5cr share and
> the total 1week AP/TG will be 25cr+ :!!


So looks like will end between 30-35 in AP...ithu anyaayam thanne for the underwhelming or report there.... Overpricing aanu pani aaye....vella 30 Cr aayirunnel safe aayene ivdem...

----------


## Viru

> ithokke correct aano? ram charan 5 films?
> 
> *aarambham aano ajith-nte biggest? i thought it was mankatha..* it is not in the list at all
> 
> athu pole chandramukhi onnum kaanaan illallo.. vijay kku vere padam onnumille other than kaththi and thuppakki..


Aarambam varunathine munpe mankatha thane akum,aa kollathe biggest hit ayirunu 

Ajithinte 50th filim enoke paranje vann hype ayirunu athepole thane kidu opening edutha padam

----------


## Viru

3rd highest grosser of 1st weekend all time in USA 

2nd highest grosser of 1st weekend all time in UK

----------


## Viru

I emerged as No.1 highest Tamil grosser of all time in Australia, in just 5 days

----------


## ikka

> 3rd highest grosser of 1st weekend all time in USA 
> 
> 2nd highest grosser of 1st weekend all time in UK





> I emerged as No.1 highest Tamil grosser of all time in Australia, in just 5 days


 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Aarambam varunathine munpe mankatha thane akum,aa kollathe biggest hit ayirunu 
> 
> Ajithinte 50th filim enoke paranje vann hype ayirunu athepole thane kidu opening edutha padam


Njanum vicharichirunnath aarambham mankathayekal cheriya hit aayirunnu ennaanu....Anyways Ajithinte biggest Blockbuster aayirikum Yennai Arinthal...! :Giveup:

----------


## ikka

*Vikram-starrer "I" ("Ai") has reportedly grossed over ₹135 crore (including all versions) in five days in box office collections worldwide.* 

"I" Tamil and Telugu versions hit the screens on 14 January, while the Hindi version was released on 16 January. The Tamil version has done fantastic business in Tamil Nadu and Kerala, while the Telugu version has done good business; the Hindi version also has performed decently.

"I" has created box office history in Kerala, where the film is said to have grossed ₹10.75 crore in its opening weekend at the box office. In Tamil Nadu, the film has minted ₹40 crore, while its collections from AP/Nizam areas amount to over ₹31 crore.

The Vikram-starrer has surpassed the $1 million mark in collections at the North American box office. The film has reportedly minted $1.15 million in five days at the US and Canada box offices. "#I #Imovie 5 days NA BO $1.15M.1st million dollar movie of the year," tweeted SIMoviesUSA.

With the inclusion of the film's collections from other Indian markets as well as overseas centres, "I" has minted ₹135.20 crore at box offices worlwide, reported Andhraboxoffice. 

"The film has recovered ( WW ) close to 50% of its Distributor Cost WW in 5 days weekend and it all depends on how far will it go from now," the website stated.

Now that the Pongal/Sankranti holidays are over, one has to wait and see how the Vikram starrer fares during the weekdays.

The Shankar directorial is a big budget film and its theatricals have been sold for huge prices. It needs to be seen if "I" recovers its costs and emerges a hit.

There are no big Tamil film releases until 29 January, when Ajith-starrer "Yennai Arindhaal" will be hitting the screens. In Telugu, Kalyan Ram's "Pataas" will be releasing on 23 January, while Akshay Kumar's Hindi film "Baby" will be hitting theatres on the same day.

"I" Tamil version is likely to dominate the screens for at least 10 days, while the Telugu and Hindi versions might face competition from "Pataas" and "Baby" respectively.

http://www.ibtimes.co.in/i-ai-5-day-...ver-135-620857

----------


## aneesh mohanan

@ITV  onnu vaa macha.... enthenkilum oke paray....adutha monday veezhuvo?  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

#I -Tuesday like any oth biggies will tell the clear
story. If held on weekdays, weekend+ Monday
holiday will give a great advantage #Imovie

----------


## jeeva

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

#I Kurnool: 6th day gross 2,74,160 6th day share
1,84,923 total gross: 35,16,485 Total share:
25,28,736

----------


## Viru

> Njanum vicharichirunnath aarambham mankathayekal cheriya hit aayirunnu ennaanu....Anyways Ajithinte biggest Blockbuster aayirikum Yennai Arinthal...!


Kaakha Kaakha,Vettaiyadu vilayadue pole kidilan item anel innathe avasthayil 100 cr oke edukum easy ayit

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Ee global united media film distribution first venture aano I in kerala? Koladichallo.....nalloru amount labham varum ithrayum valiya recird pricenu eduthittum  :Clap:

----------


## ikka



----------


## GangsteR

'I' will also carry Shankar's typical societal messages
Dec 31, 2014
The audio and trailer launch event of 'I''s Telugu version,
happened yesterday at The Park Hotel, Hyderabad. The
event was a grand and gala affair and some big names from
the Telugu industry like S.S Rajamouli and Trivikram
Srinivas made their presence felt along with the cast and
crew of 'I' which included Shankar, PC Sreeram and Vikram.
Speaking at the function, director Shankar said "I generally
hold back the grand visuals and song scenes in my movies and
let people watch them on the big screen, but in this movie the
visuals and song shots from the trailer have hyped up the film
to stratospheric levels. But I still believe that this movie will
meet all your expectations."
When the host asked Shankar to give 100/100 points for one
technician, the maverick director replied 'everyone' and
when the host insisted to give one name, Shankar's reply
was "it is a difficult question, it is like asking which of your
body parts is more important."
He also said that though the movie is not a social message
based movie like Sivaji or Mudhalvan, some scenes in 'I' will
carry important societal messages.
Shankar then thanked director S.S. Rajamouli for marking
his presence and also said "After seeing Magadheera, I
became his fan, after watching Eega I became an even bigger
fan of his. Now like a crazy fan, I am waiting for his next film
(Bahubali). I saw the making of the movie, it looks like an
attempt on par with international standards. My best wishes."
The director also thanked the Telugu audience for the love
and support extended by them for all his movies "I have not
directed a direct Telugu film, my films have only been dubbed
here. I have tried doing a Telugu films 2 times before, but it
didn’t materialize. For the sake of Telugu fans, I want to direct
one Telugu film. I expect it to happen one day."
While speaking about Vikram, Shankar said "He is mad, he
really goes mad for the sake of a role in a movie."

----------


## GangsteR

'I' enters the 100 crores club - A first for Chiyaan Vikram
Jan 20, 2015
Shankar - Vikram's 'I' made it count at the box-office big
time in its opening weekend, not just all over India but also
in the overseas space, in all the 3 versions - Tamil, Telugu
and Hindi.
After gathering data from many authentic sources, we have
come to know with a degree of certainty that the film has
crossed the 100 crores gross mark in India , after its first 5
days' opening weekend. Adding the overseas gross, the
total worldwide gross of 'I' from all its versions goes way
above 100 crores. A remarkable achievement indeed.
A split up of the Indian gross of 'I' in its opening weekend
follows
Tamil Nadu - 40 crores
Kerala - 10.7 crores
Telugu version in Andhra / Nizam - 30 crores plus
Karnataka - around 10 crores
Hindi version in the rest of India - around 10 crores
Total Indian gross - 100+ crores
This is Vikram's first movie to enter the 100 crores club for
Indian gross as well as worldwide gross, whereas Shankar
is a past master at such century milestones with his movies
like Enthiran and Sivaji.

----------


## san

> Ithokke WW Share Alleee... Chandhramukhi 65Cr Gross Aanu... Anniyan 55Cr Gross... All India... 
> 
> Ramcharan APyil Kidu Aanu Ella Padavum Van Share Aanu... 
> 
> Ajith Highest Grosser Aarambham Thanne Aanu... Vijaykku Vere Illaaa...



thanks.. Ajith-nu oru van director-de padam venam ini.. his market has expanded post mankatha

----------


## san

> Ya , Ramacharan 5 Films Und , Achante Fans Motham Ippo Makan Aanallo 
> 
> Ajithinte Biggest Hit Aarambham Aan


hmm.. mega family-de thanne 8 undu.. ramcharan 5, pawan 2, allu 1

----------


## GangsteR

> thanks.. Ajith-nu oru van director-de padam venam ini.. his market has expanded post mankatha


oru shankar padam vannaal ...alochikkaan koodi vayya

----------


## san

http://boxofficeindia.com/Details/ar...s#.VL4MD0eUdh8

I Four Day Business
Tuesday 20 January 2015 12.00 IST
Box Office India Trade Network




I in Hindi has not done well with business of 7.50 crore nett in four days plus paid previews. The collections are less than Robot released a few years which itself did not do too well. These are are the only two dubbed films from South India to get a major release in Hindi over the last few years.

The collections are just not in accordance to the releases, the releases are wide but collections very limited. Its a similar story for Hindi films dubbed into Telugu and Tamil. There are many territories which just don't collect for these type of films and Mumbai circuit is contributing around 50%.

The all India collections of I were around 95 crore nett till the end of business on Sunday. The business is huge down South but the cost to cover is also huge. The film will cross the other big South Indian film Lingaa released a few weeks back which grossed around 125 crore nett.

----------


## ACME

Innu kaanum  :Band:  :Band:  innengilum kaanille  :Ahupinne:

----------


## san

ABO is saying  81.5 nett and BOI is saying 95 crore nett. TN-il tax ulla kaaryam BOI marannathaayirikkum!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Innu kaanum  innengilum kaanille


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> hmm.. mega family-de thanne 8 undu.. ramcharan 5, pawan 2, allu 1


Avar Cinema & Politics Mix Cheythu Ellathineyum Vashathakki Vechekkuvalle

----------


## san

lingaa-yum too much difference.. ABO saying 102.3 nett in 17 days, BOI saying 125cr nett

----------


## POKIRI

> ABO is saying  81.5 nett and BOI is saying 95 crore nett. TN-il tax ulla kaaryam BOI marannathaayirikkum!


For South movie its better not to go by BOI....avarkkathinulla source onnum kaanulla just guess work aanu....AP Endhiran share 35+ vannapo in Boi it was around 25 or so...Abo um kankkaanu ...but ee kaaryathil boi follow cheyyanathinekkaalum better south teams vellom aanu



> lingaa-yum too much difference.. ABO saying 102.3 nett in 17 days, BOI saying 125cr nett

----------


## POKIRI

> Ee global united media film distribution first venture aano I in kerala? Koladichallo.....nalloru amount labham varum ithrayum valiya recird pricenu eduthittum


Yesss..3-4 per engaandum koodi aanu eduthekkunne...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ee global united media film distribution first venture aano I in kerala? Koladichallo.....nalloru amount labham varum ithrayum valiya recird pricenu eduthittum





> Yesss..3-4 per engaandum koodi aanu eduthekkunne...


Ith Chennai Based Buisness Teams Aan 

Koral Viswanathan - Prdcr Of Neram

Sukumar Thekkepatt - Prdcr Of Masala Republic

Bakki 2 Per Ivarude Koode Invest Cheythu Enne Ullu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ACME

> 


 :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## ACME

> Yesss..3-4 per engaandum koodi aanu eduthekkunne...


nummak ithupole srimanthudu distribution eduthaalo  :Read:

----------


## ACME

> 


tuesday aayi  :Ennekollu:

----------


## POKIRI

> Ith Chennai Based Buisness Teams Aan 
> 
> Koral Viswanathan - Prdcr Of Neram
> 
> Sukumar Thekkepatt - Prdcr Of Masala Republic
> 
> Bakki 2 Per Ivarude Koode Invest Cheythu Enne Ullu


Ohhh  :Good:

----------


## POKIRI

> nummak ithupole srimanthudu distribution eduthaalo


Already under discussion ....  :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> nummak ithupole srimanthudu distribution eduthaalo


Ith 2 Kollamayi Njangal Discuss Cheyyan Thudangiyitt , Ithuvare Onnum Aayilla  :Ennekollu:  @POKIRI

----------


## ACME

> Ith 2 Kollamayi Njangal Discuss Cheyyan Thudangiyitt , Ithuvare Onnum Aayilla  @POKIRI


discuss cheyyunnath ningal okke alle  :Ennekollu:  aa prethathine pole cash teams aareyengilum pidichu munnil nirth

----------


## Mayavi 369

> discuss cheyyunnath ningal okke alle  aa prethathine pole cash teams aareyengilum pidichu munnil nirth


Distrtn Companyk Perum Ittu , Fundum Aayi Appo Vere Pani Kitti  :Ennekollu:   @POKIRI

----------


## mayavi

astonishing rush still continuing at trivandrum. Now only Rasam staring universal star can stop this rush.

----------


## ACME

> Distrtn Companyk Perum Ittu , *Fundum Aayi* Appo Vere Pani Kitti   @POKIRI


ellam cash teams aanalle  :Vandivittu:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


Tvm Anjali n kollam dhanya  :Clap:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Ith Chennai Based Buisness Teams Aan Koral Viswanathan - Prdcr Of NeramSukumar Thekkepatt - Prdcr Of Masala RepublicBakki 2 Per Ivarude Koode Invest Cheythu Enne Ullu


 :Goodpost:                .

----------


## sankarsanadh

'I' enters the 100 crores club - A first for Chiyaan Vikram

Shankar - Vikram's 'I' made it count at the box-office big time in its opening weekend, not just all over India but also in the overseas space, in all the 3 versions - Tamil, Telugu and Hindi.

After gathering data from many authentic sources, we have come to know with a degree of certainty that the film has crossed the 100 crores gross mark in India, after its first 5 days' opening weekend. Adding the overseas gross, the total worldwide gross of 'I' from all its versions goes way above 100 crores. A remarkable achievement indeed.


http://behindwoods.com/tamil-movies-...an-vikram.html

A split up of the Indian gross of 'I' in its opening weekend follows

Tamil Nadu - 40 crores
Kerala - 10.7 crores
Telugu version in Andhra / Nizam - 30 crores plus
Karnataka - around 10 crores 
Hindi version in the rest of India - around 10 crores

Total Indian gross - 100+ crores

This is Vikram's first movie to enter the 100 crores club for Indian gross as well as worldwide gross, whereas Shankar is a past master at such century milestones with his movies like Enthiran and Sivaji.

----------


## sankarsanadh

We have been reporting about I's box-office exploits regularly. The film has many accolades, records and milestones to its credit and Chennai city is one of the centers where it is performing at the very best, along with nearby Chengalpet. There has been great pressure for tickets in all theaters and theater owners are reported to be very happy at the opening response, aided by the Pongal holidays too.

After a jam-packed opening weekend, it is heard that the film is holding on well yesterday (first Monday) too, with occupancies around the 60% mark. 

In comparison to other recent biggies in Chennai city, let's see how 'I' has fared. The below data are all opening weekend gross collections estimated by Behindwoods

1. 'I' - 3.84 crores (5 day opening weekend)
2. Kaththi - 3.01 crores (5 day opening weekend)
3. Lingaa - 2.60 crores (3 day opening weekend)
4. Anjaan - 2.36 crores (3 day opening weekend)
5. Kochadaiiyaan - 1.81 crores (3 day opening weekend)

----------


## Jo Johnson

Indiayil 100Cr Gross mark kadannitulla matu south indian films ethokeyaanu...?

----------


## Viru

> Indiayil 100Cr Gross mark kadannitulla matu south indian films ethokeyaanu...?


Tamilil Endhiran,Shivaji,Lingaa,Thuppaki,Kaththi,Singam 2 ippo ithum

----------


## mayavi

SURESH GOPI THE ONLY STAR OF MALLU FILM INDUSTRY TO CROSS 100 CR MARK..............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...........

JAI JAI SURESHGOPI :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

I Holding up very well in kottayam....!Today on its 7th day,The film is performing very well in both the screens Abhilash and Anand...!The matinee show is jam packed in Abhilash and there is very gud occupancy in Anand too...!Records being shattered...!Great Going..! :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> SURESH GOPI THE ONLY STAR OF MALLU FILM INDUSTRY TO CROSS 100 CR MARK..............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...........
> 
> JAI JAI SURESHGOPI


Suresh Annanu anganeyoru bhagyamundayi.....! :Giveup: 

Jilla enganum +ve wom aayirunnenkil annanum 100Cr movieyude bhaagamayene....Hmm...!

----------


## arjunan

> SURESH GOPI THE ONLY STAR OF MALLU FILM INDUSTRY TO CROSS 100 CR MARK..............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...........
> 
> JAI JAI SURESHGOPI


Oh pinne. Appol thuppaki jayaram.. Enddhiranil kallabhavan mani ille.  :Proof:

----------


## Perumthachan

> SURESH GOPI THE ONLY STAR OF MALLU FILM INDUSTRY TO CROSS 100 CR MARK..............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...........
> 
> JAI JAI SURESHGOPI


suresh gopi oru praavishyam maathreyullu.
cochin haneefa randu praavishyamundu. Sivaji. Enthiran.

----------


## mayavi

athonum paranjittu karyamilla....... 100 cr gopikku swantham



> Suresh Annanu anganeyoru bhagyamundayi.....!
> 
> Jilla enganum +ve wom aayirunnenkil annanum 100Cr movieyude bhaagamayene....Hmm...!

----------


## Saathan

> 3rd highest grosser of 1st weekend all time in USA 
> 
> 2nd highest grosser of 1st weekend all time in UK


UK ilum 1st easy ayi kittiyenne... 
Aascar release ayondu shows okke kuravayirunnu... Ayngaran release ayirunnenkil easy ayittu vettichenne  :Moodoff: 
UK il expect cheytha screens illa... released in around 55-60 theaters only.... main centers il shows um kuravayirunnu...

----------


## Viru

> Oh pinne. Appol thuppaki jayaram.. Enddhiranil kallabhavan mani ille.


Cochin haneefa in Sivaji n Endhiran  :Proof:  :Proof:

----------


## sankarsanadh

> Tamilil Endhiran,Shivaji,Lingaa,Thuppaki,Kaththi,Singam 2 ippo ithum


viswaroopam ille

----------


## arjunan

> Cochin haneefa in Sivaji n Endhiran


Appol kochin haneefa with 2 hundred crore.  :Band:

----------


## Viru

> UK ilum 1st easy ayi kittiyenne... 
> Aascar release ayondu shows okke kuravayirunnu... Ayngaran release ayirunnenkil easy ayittu vettichenne 
> UK il expect cheytha screens illa... released in around 55-60 theaters only....


Enitum 5th grosser of all time ayi in just 5 days,all time 2nd akum enne thonunu pakshe endhiran still looks unbeatable

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Oh pinne. Appol thuppaki jayaram.. Enddhiranil kallabhavan mani ille.


Thuppakiyile Jayaramine vitu poyi...... :Ok: 

Uthamavillain 100Cr kadannal pinneyum Jayaramettan 100Cr clubil... :Ok:

----------


## Saathan

> Enitum 5th grosser of all time ayi in just 5 days,all time 2nd akum enne thonunu pakshe endhiran still looks unbeatable


all time il 2nd ethane pattu... positive wom ayirunnenkil chance undayirunnu...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> UK ilum 1st easy ayi kittiyenne... 
> Aascar release ayondu shows okke kuravayirunnu... Ayngaran release ayirunnenkil easy ayittu vettichenne 
> UK il expect cheytha screens illa... released in around 55-60 theaters only.... main centers il shows um kuravayirunnu...


Malayalam moviesnu kitiya widest release ethraya UKyil..?

----------


## Viru

> viswaroopam ille


Urape illa aa varsham singam 2 nekal thazhe ayirunu indiayil

WW aa varshathe highest akum

----------


## Saathan

> Malayalam moviesnu kitiya widest release ethraya UKyil..?


Drishyam/BD  80+ okke kaanum... few main centers (10) ozhichal bakki sthalathokke 1-2 shows mathrame kalichu kaanu... 
tamil 1 week full odum in most centers... so its different....

----------


## Saathan

> illa......appo thanne vittittu thanne pole oralude pirake povumbo chilappo asooyayum deshyavum varam...arkayalum....athine valiyoru thettu ennu parayan patila....nere marichu transgnder avumbo athu thettu thanne aanu....appo avarku varunna villian shade more convincing aanu...i think thats why shankar opt for a transgender role rather than a straight one..





> Yes....Ithaanu njanum paranjath....Veroru sthree aayirunnel pinne triangular love story aayi poyene....Loveine glorify cheyyaan pataathe poyene...Athaanu Shankar ee route eduthath...plus ithaavumbol kurachu comedyum workout aakum...but bujikalk kadha polichezhuthiyaale pidikuu....entha cheyka...?Athee bujikalk 2nd half kidu aanu kidu....enik kallukadi aayirunnu 2nd half...!Pinne oru entertainer enna nilak kannadakaam..!


Padayappa il remya krishna cheytha role workout ayille...
director nu kazhivundenkil ithokke audience ne convince akki edukkvunnathe ullu... 
kure perkku vikram-osma scenes negative ayitta thonniye... because angane ulla character kaanumpol thanne oru iyye feel anu... koode hugging okke akumpol oru awkward ayi thonnum...

----------


## jeeva

> I Holding up very well in kottayam....!Today on its 7th day,The film is performing very well in both the screens Abhilash and Anand...!The matinee show is jam packed in Abhilash and there is very gud occupancy in Anand too...!Records being shattered...!Great Going..!


Ekmil innu mattini mosam anu...oru theater ayi eni odikkanam.....

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Urape illa aa varsham singam 2 nekal thazhe ayirunu indiayil
> 
> WW aa varshathe highest akum


Vishwaroopam Aa Varshathe Highestum Allaaa... Malaysia Valare Mosham Aayrunnu Vishwaroopam... 
2013 Highest Sharre Singham 2 67Cr... Vishwaroopam 58Cr... 
Overseas Also Vishwaroopam 4Million USD & Singham 2 4.5Million USD Aayrunnu...

----------


## arjunan

> Ekmil innu mattini mosam anu...oru theater ayi eni odikkanam.....


Mosham aanallo. Thupakki njaan first weekday kaanumpol, tuesday kavitha first class 60- 70% above undaarnnu. Saritha also annu nalla crowd aayirinnu. Weekdaysil thupaki level ille. I wednesday release alle . Ennaalum ithra pettenu mosam aayo.

----------


## arjunan

Thodupuz reduced to 4 shows. Sunday 12 shows undaarnnu. Mariyammukku and picket 43 confirm aayi.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Mosham aanallo. Thupakki njaan first weekday kaanumpol, tuesday kavitha first class 60- 70% above undaarnnu. Saritha also annu nalla crowd aayirinnu. Weekdaysil thupaki level ille. I wednesday release alle . Ennaalum ithra pettenu mosam aayo.


I within 5 days Thuppakiye ok poticherinju kazhinju collection....Athayathu Iyude standardsil nokiyaal After 5 days Thuppaki Keralathil illa..... :Laughing: 

Pinneyalle weekdays comparison...! :Rolleyes: 

Pinne ernakulath ethra big screensila padam kalikunnath.....Apol status ithiri low aayi thonnum...!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 30 kaanilla macha...Tamil teams track cheyyaan pattatha areas il nalla thallal aanu....GCC, Singapore, SL okke limited screens aanu for Tamil films.... Avide okke 2-3 cr each vechaa estimate cheyyunne ___/\___ oru 27-30 nte idayile max varuuu....Kaththi kkum, arrambathinum okke ingane thalliyittundu...


To Be Frank Enku Thonnunnillaaa Machaaa Thallal Undennu... 
Endhiran BOI Paranjathum Mattu Tamil Teams Paranjathum Almost Same Aanu... 
Endhrian And Other Biggies Thammil Ulla Difference Nokkiyaalum Ee Range Dif Kaanum... 
The Main Dif Is Endhiran 12Million USD Eduthittum 55Cr Only... I 9Million Eduthaal Thanne 55.57Cr... 
Angane Oru Sambhavam Ulla Kondu Ithrem Kaanillaaa Ennu Thonnaan Kaaranam... 
I Available Aayttulla Malaysia, USA, Cananda,UK,Australia, New Zealand, France Norway Maathram 21.36Cr Undu... 
GCC, SL, Singapore, Mauritus, SA Rest Of Europe Ok 11.71Cr Is Not Impossible... Linga UAE Maathram Nealry 5Cr Aayrunnu... 



> Gross athilum koodumallo....30% alle tax....??


Illaaa Machaa... Netinte 30% Aanu Tax... Wich Means 10.5Cr Tax... So 35 + 10.5 = 45.5Cr Gross...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Thodupuz reduced to 4 shows. Sunday 12 shows undaarnnu. Mariyammukku and picket 43 confirm aayi.


Innu oru rep kottayath Anandum Abhilashum Mariyam mukinu vitu kitilla ennu distributorod vilichu parayunnundayirunnu....I strong aayakond.....Enthaakumo entho... :Rolleyes:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Mosham aanallo. Thupakki njaan first weekday kaanumpol, tuesday kavitha first class 60- 70% above undaarnnu. Saritha also annu nalla crowd aayirinnu. Weekdaysil thupaki level ille. I wednesday release alle . Ennaalum ithra pettenu mosam aayo.


Thuppakki Timel Athinu PVR Illalloooo... Athu Thanne Big difference... 16Shows Der... 
Also No Pan cinemas... Pinne Thuppakkiye Ok 5 Daysil Ithu Break Cheythu In Kerala... Pinne Endu Thuppakki...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Innu oru rep kottayath Anandum Abhilashum Mariyam mukinu vitu kitilla ennu distributorod vilichu parayunnundayirunnu....I strong aayakond.....Enthaakumo entho...


Picket & Mili Dhanya - Ramya Complex Alle

Rasam & Mariyamukku Maxlab & LJ , Ath Screens Kodukkathe Irikilla ; Asha & Anawara Undallo

----------


## arjunan

> I within 5 days Thuppakiye ok poticherinju kazhinju collection....Athayathu Iyude standardsil nokiyaal After 5 days Thuppaki Keralathil illa.....
> 
> Pinneyalle weekdays comparison...!
> 
> Pinne ernakulath ethra big screensila padam kalikunnath.....Apol status ithiri low aayi thonnum...!


Saritha and kavitha alle. Any more.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Picket & Mili Dhanya - Ramya Complex Alle
> 
> Rasam & Mariyamukku Maxlab & LJ , Ath Screens Kodukkathe Irikilla ; Asha & Anawara Undallo


Aa macha....Ashayil ipol Iyob 4 shows aanu....come back....!Gap filler aanenkilum..... :Ok:

----------


## arjunan

> Innu oru rep kottayath Anandum Abhilashum Mariyam mukinu vitu kitilla ennu distributorod vilichu parayunnundayirunnu....I strong aayakond.....Enthaakumo entho...


Fahad ikkkade padathinu theater vittu kodukkile. Anandil meegaman kaanan poyapppol iyob undayirinnu asha. 10 perum polum undaayilla.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Saritha and kavitha alle. Any more.


Saritha,Kavitha pinne heavy multi shows.....Multi illaayirunnenkil ee single screens ok ernakulath weeks niranju kavinju odendathaanu....!Ipol sthithi maari...!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Aa macha....Ashayil ipol Iyob 4 shows aanu....come back....!Gap filler aanenkilum.....


Sambahvam Indrajith Aanenkilum Maxlab padam Aandil Enkilum Idande , Antony Kalip Aakille

----------


## arjunan

> Thuppakki Timel Athinu PVR Illalloooo... Athu Thanne Big difference... 16Shows Der... 
> Also No Pan cinemas... Pinne Thuppakkiye Ok 5 Daysil Ithu Break Cheythu In Kerala... Pinne Endu Thuppakki...


I Ethra single screeen theateril undu ippol. Sarita and kavitha maathrame ullo?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Sambahvam Indrajith Aanenkilum Maxlab padam Aandil Enkilum Idande , Antony Kalip Aakille


5 lacs chothicho ennok rep vilichu parayunne ketu....apol apurathu ninnu 2.5 lacs pore....Pora 5 chothichal kitum ennok rep....enthaano entho...Changanassery Abhinaya Anuvum I maatilla ennok paranju....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 5 lacs chothicho ennok rep vilichu parayunne ketu....apol apurathu ninnu 2.5 lacs pore....Pora 5 chothichal kitum ennok rep....enthaano entho...Changanassery Abhinaya Anuvum I maatilla ennok paranju....


Antonyk Screen Kodukkathe Irikilalo  :Thinking:

----------


## Kashinathan

> Vishwaroopam Aa Varshathe Highestum Allaaa... Malaysia Valare Mosham Aayrunnu Vishwaroopam... 
> 2013 Highest Sharre Singham 2 67Cr... Vishwaroopam 58Cr... 
> Overseas Also Vishwaroopam 4Million USD & Singham 2 4.5Million USD Aayrunnu...


vishwaroopam 100cr adichille

----------


## KRRISH2255

PVRil Innu Uchakkathe Show Vare Almost Full Aayttaa Poyathu...  :Ho: 
And The Biggest News Is.... I Crossed 1Crore From EKM In 6 Days... BD Record Broken...  :cheers:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> vishwaroopam 100cr adichille


ww und...indiayil maathram kaanillayirikum....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> PVRil Innu Uchakkathe Show Vare Almost Full Aayttaa Poyathu... 
> And The Biggest News Is.... I Crossed 1Crore From EKM In 6 Days... BD Record Broken...


Ithinu munpathe biggest 1st week etha ekmth..?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> I Ethra single screeen theateril undu ippol. Sarita and kavitha maathrame ullo?


Saritha Kavitha @ Sangeetha...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> vishwaroopam 100cr adichille





> ww und...indiayil maathram kaanillayirikum....


Indiayil Illaaa... WW Undu... Just Crossed 100Cr... But Less Than Singham 2...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ithinu munpathe biggest 1st week etha ekmth..?


Overall Dhoom 3... Malayalam BD... Ingane Aanennu Thonnunnu...

----------


## mukkuvan

Ee Friday thottu 1 theatre aakum... 




> Ekmil innu mattini mosam anu...oru theater ayi eni odikkanam.....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Overall Dhoom 3... Malayalam BD... Ingane Aanennu Thonnunnu...


within 1 week 1Cr cross cheyyunna 1st film alle I....?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ee Friday thottu 1 theatre aakum...


Ernakulathu sathyam paranjal ithrayum multies ullakondu ipol single screeninte thanne aavashyamilla enna avasthayaanu....! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> within 1 week 1Cr cross cheyyunna 1st film alle I....?


Yup... BD 10Days... Drishyam 11 Days... D3 12 Days I Think...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ee Friday thottu 1 theatre aakum...


1 Theatre Mathi Athunte Aavshyame Ini Ullooo... PVR Ok Ee Weekendum Kidu Aayekkum... 
Innu Polum 12PM Show Ok Almost Full Aanu Poyathu...

----------


## POKIRI

> Distrtn Companyk Perum Ittu , Fundum Aayi Appo Vere Pani Kitti   @POKIRI


Ithavana evan vandhaalum vettvom....endhu sambavichaalum distribute pannuvom  :Fight1: 



> ellam cash teams aanalle

----------


## POKIRI

> To Be Frank Enku Thonnunnillaaa Machaaa Thallal Undennu... 
> Endhiran BOI Paranjathum Mattu Tamil Teams Paranjathum Almost Same Aanu... 
> Endhrian And Other Biggies Thammil Ulla Difference Nokkiyaalum Ee Range Dif Kaanum... 
> The Main Dif Is Endhiran 12Million USD Eduthittum 55Cr Only... I 9Million Eduthaal Thanne 55.57Cr... 
> Angane Oru Sambhavam Ulla Kondu Ithrem Kaanillaaa Ennu Thonnaan Kaaranam... 
> I Available Aayttulla Malaysia, USA, Cananda,UK,Australia, New Zealand, France Norway Maathram 21.36Cr Undu... 
> GCC, SL, Singapore, Mauritus, SA Rest Of Europe Ok 11.71Cr Is Not Impossible... Linga UAE Maathram Nealry 5Cr Aayrunnu... 
> 
> Illaaa Machaa... Netinte 30% Aanu Tax... Wich Means 10.5Cr Tax... So 35 + 10.5 = 45.5Cr Gross...


Partially I agree...ee track cheyyana areas thanneyaa main markets...Singapore okke usual padangalkku 50-75 lakhs okke aakum max gross , SL okke athilum thaazhe...baakki European countries okke negligible..... Lingaa 5 Cr ooo  :Eek:  atgengane...atgra okke undo Tamil market there....? Reliable source aano....? 

About gross....thanx machaan ippo manassilaayi  :Thnku:

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram joins the elite 100 crore club in Kollywood
Posted by: Only Kollywood January 20, 2015
Advertisement
With I grossing over 135 crores at the worldwide box-office,
Vikram has become the fourth actor after Rajinikanth,
Kamal Haasan and Vijay to join the prestigious 100 crore
club. The approximate details of five-day collection break-
up of Shankar’s I are below:
Tamil Nadu: 40 cr
AP: 32 cr
Kerala: 11 cr
Karanataka: 8.25
Rest of India: 12.25 cr
Overseas: 33.25 cr
TOTAL: 136.75 crores
The film’s crucial week is ahead now. The occupancy rate
needs to be at least 80% throughout this week to recover the
distribution costs. Trade sources say I should gross at least
250 crores to be a least profitable venture for all parties
concerned.

----------


## GangsteR

Tamil Cinema @ BoAnalyst 2h
Currently, #I Is Only Behind Enthiran's Box Office. It
Needs To Collect 259c Worldwide. As Per Our Team
It Has Crossed 150c Already.

----------


## GangsteR

Tamil Cinema @ BoAnalyst 
#I Is Rock Steady At The Box Office. With The
Republic Day Weekend Coming, Profit Zone Is Not
Far Away. We Are Happy For Chiyaan.

----------


## GangsteR

Cine Shore @ CineShore 
#I Kerala Tuesday moning and noon show update: its
rock steady in major centres with few registering
fulls.Excellent..!! #Imovie @Aascars

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Partially I agree...ee track cheyyana areas thanneyaa main markets...Singapore okke usual padangalkku 50-75 lakhs okke aakum max gross , SL okke athilum thaazhe...baakki European countries okke negligible..... Lingaa 5 Cr ooo  atgengane...atgra okke undo Tamil market there....? Reliable source aano....? 
> 
> About gross....thanx machaan ippo manassilaayi


Box Office Mojoyil Vannathaanu... 4.92Cr To Be Precise... 777,152 USD... 10Days Gross...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Cine Shore @ CineShore 
> #I Kerala Tuesday moning and noon show update: its
> rock steady in major centres with few registering
> fulls.Excellent..!! #Imovie @Aascars


Ithithra petennu avanmar update cheytho......Myaayavi.... :Laughing:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ithithra petennu avanmar update cheytho......Myaayavi....


I Kerala 20Cr+ Urappakkiya Mattanu... Next Week 4 Days Weekend Aanu... 26th Public Holiday...

----------


## National Star

Monday aakaasathu ninnum veena ulka paraki edukaan irunnavane pinne kando..

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithithra petennu avanmar update cheytho......Myaayavi....


Ellarum TN nekal Kerala aanu focus cheyunnathennu thonunnu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## POKIRI

> Box Office Mojoyil Vannathaanu... 4.92Cr To Be Precise... 777,152 USD... 10Days Gross...


Ohhhh  :Ho:   :Thnku:

----------


## POKIRI

> Ithithra petennu avanmar update cheytho......Myaayavi....


Ee tweet uchakkengaandum vannathalle....saw in Tamil cinema group FB...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## POKIRI

> Ellarum TN nekal Kerala aanu focus cheyunnathennu thonunnu


TN tracking regular basis il illaathondaanu athu....pillechan enthelum parayana vare wait anam...

----------


## House MD

> Monday aakaasathu ninnum veena ulka paraki edukaan irunnavane pinne kando..


"I" tv.... athilum undu "I".....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Wake up

I Five Days All India Box Office Collection


Five Days Total:

Worldwide Gross: 118.35 Crores gross.

 All India  is 77 Crores nett (approx)

Every state has different reporting system and taxes so nett numbers are difficult to calculate but this figures are rough numbers.

Tamil Nadu: 35 Crore  Nett Or Rs 46 Crores gross ( Wednesday to Sunday)

Telugu: 20.85 Crore distributor share or Rs 31.27 Crores gross ( Wednesday to Sunday)

Kerala: 10.73 Crore Gross or Rs 8.58 Crores nett ( Wednesday to Sunday)

Hindi: 7.72 Crore nett or  Rs 10.5 Crores gross ( Friday to Monday)

Overseas : 15 Crores + gross ( 14.97 Crores from top 5 )( Wednesday to Sunday)

Rest of India:  2.25 Crores  Nett or Rs 3 Crores Gross( Wednesday to Sunday)

Karnataka: 4 Crores Gross ( Wednesday to Sunday)

----------


## Wake up

USA Break up:
I (Tamil): $697,346
I (Telugu): 293,411
I (Hindi): $10,373

Canada Break up:
I (Tamil): $201,207
I (Hindi): $4,009

Overseas Country wise Breakup First Weekend:  
Country 
in Local Currency
in Rupees
USA & Canada
$ 1,206,346
Rs 7.43 Crores
UK & Ireland
£258,764
Rs 2.41 Crore
Australia
AUD 247,751
Rs 1.25 Crore
New Zealand
NZ$ 29,862
Rs 14.33 Lacs
Malaysia
MYR 2,162,742
Rs 3.74 Crore
Total
$2.42 Million
Rs 14.97 Crore

----------


## Jo Johnson

> I Kerala 20Cr+ Urappakkiya Mattanu... Next Week 4 Days Weekend Aanu... 26th Public Holiday...


20Cr ok nammal releasenu munne urapichathalle.....Tinju paranja pole 25Cr kadakumo illayo ennathaanu njan nokunnath.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## kannan

I songs kelkunthorum ishtam koodunnu..... 

A.R.Rahman  :salut: 


my fav. . Mersalaayiten & ennodu nee irundhaal

----------


## KRRISH2255

Austraila Top 1 Endhrian & Top 2 Shivaji Evde,..  :Laughing:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Austraila Top 1 Endhrian & Top 2 Shivaji Evde,..


Sivaji ippozhum top il undalle pala idathum?!!!
2007 release...!!!!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KRRISH2255

> Sivaji ippozhum top il undalle pala idathum?!!!
> 2007 release...!!!!


Yes... UK,,Malaysia,Australia Ok Endhiran & Sivaji Anu Top 2... USA Third 2nd Lingaa... 
Ithil Chila Idathenkilum I Second Aavum... First Aavanel Paadu Pedum.... 

Overseas & Pala Idathum Nokkanda TN & All India Also Sivaji Aanu Eppol Top 2...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Yes... UK,,Malaysia,Australia Ok Endhiran & Sivaji Anu Top 2... USA Third 2nd Lingaa... 
> Ithil Chila Idathenkilum I Second Aavum... First Aavanel Paadu Pedum.... 
> 
> Overseas & Pala Idathum Nokkanda TN & All India Also Sivaji Aanu Eppol Top 2...


TN top shares ippo ethinokke aanu?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> TN top shares ippo ethinokke aanu?


Endhiran --- 70Cr
Shivaji --- 45Cr Plus... 
Thuppakki --- 40Cr
Kaththi --- 39.75Cr
Linga --- 37Cr

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ParamasivaM

> Endhiran --- 70Cr
> Shivaji --- 45Cr Plus... 
> Thuppakki --- 40Cr
> Kaththi --- 39.75Cr
> Linga --- 37Cr


Sivaji tn lum 2nd undalle...
I in between aakum end cheyyuka lle?
Ippo ethra aayi?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Sivaji tn lum 2nd undalle...
> I in between aakum end cheyyuka lle?
> Ippo ethra aayi?


I In Between Sughamaayi Aayene Pakshe Tax Vannathu Vallya Adi Aanu TNil... 
Tax Illaayrunnel First Weekil 30Cr Share Varaan 50Cr Gross Vannal Mathiyaayrunnu... 
Ithupol 30Cr Share Varaan 65Cr Gross Varanam... Big Difference Aanu... 

5 Days 21Cr Share Kazhinjathe Ulloooo... Shivaji Mariakadakkumaayrkkum Maximum or 3rd...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> I In Between Sughamaayi Aayene Pakshe Tax Vannathu Vallya Adi Aanu TNil... 
> Tax Illaayrunnel First Weekil 30Cr Share Varaan 50Cr Gross Vannal Mathiyaayrunnu... 
> Ithupol 30Cr Share Varaan 65Cr Gross Varanam... Big Difference Aanu... 
> 
> 5 Days 21Cr Share Kazhinjathe Ulloooo... Shivaji Mariakadakkumaayrkkum Maximum or 3rd...


Mankatha,arambham okke ethra und share enn ariyamo in TN?
Or, Thala movies ippo etha ithinu aduth enkilum ullathu?

----------


## Viru

> Vishwaroopam Aa Varshathe Highestum Allaaa... Malaysia Valare Mosham Aayrunnu Vishwaroopam... 
> 2013 Highest Sharre Singham 2 67Cr... Vishwaroopam 58Cr... 
> Overseas Also Vishwaroopam 4Million USD & Singham 2 4.5Million USD Aayrunnu...


Indiayil singam anen ariyam,Viswaroopam aane WW biggest enne sifiyil oke kanditund may be revenue basil akum

In bw singam ithrem oke undalle overseasil

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Mankatha,arambham okke ethra und share enn ariyamo in TN?
> Or, Thala movies ippo etha ithinu aduth enkilum ullathu?


Mankatha Also TNil Tax Preshnam Undaayrunnu... 
Around 25Cr Share I Think Ormayillaaa... Aarambham TN Share Around 30Cr...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ithithra petennu avanmar update cheytho......Myaayavi....


Twist Liked This  :Laughing:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Indiayil singam anen ariyam,Viswaroopam aane WW biggest enne sifiyil oke kanditund may be revenue basil akum
> 
> In bw singam ithrem oke undalle overseasil


Vishwaroopam Matte Pani Ok Kittiyakonda Illel Second Or Third Aavenda Muthalaayrunnu...  :Moodoff:  
Ettavum Revune Varunna Malaysia Vallaathe Dull Aayi Vishwaroopam Only 325K USD Singham 2 1.78Million USD...

----------


## Saathan

> Padam 3rd time kandu  ithavana hindi version  anu kande from Cineworld Feltham (london) with arab n pakistani friend...  Hindi version UK il around 15 location il release cheythu... Njan kanda 8pm show nu 40% (300 seats) ayirunnu which is gd for a dubbed movie... Pakshe bakki location il athinekkal thazhe akum...  
> 
> Enikku 2nd time kandappol kurachu drag feel cheythu... 3rd time hindi kandappol angane drag feel cheythilla... Few scenes okke hindi ku vendi shoot cheyam ayirunnu... Like wen vikram walk like kamal... Pinne lingeshan matti oru north name akkam... TN il ayittanu padathil kanikkunnathu but still... Nalla reethiyil dub cheythittundu... Chila scenes il mathrame lip sync poyullu... Used more english dialogues... Vikram paranja polle koonan dubbing he did gd in hindi... Ake remove cheythathu power star sreenivas nte scenes anu... Athu enthayallum nannayi...  
> 
> Northies nu enjoy cheyan pattunnundu... Padam avide 15-20mins trim cheyam ayirunnu...  Padam kazhinjappo 25% enichu poyi... Bakki ullavar last song full kandu... Tamil randu thavana kandappol ellavarum full kanditta purathu irangiyathu...  
> 
> Pak friend nu nallonam enjoy cheythu... Good movie enna paranje and he will watch 2nd time with his brother... Brother nu south indian movies nte hindi dubbed version youtube il kaanunnatha hobby... Arabi  ku just watchable ayirunnu... Indian masala movies onnum avanu ishttapedarilla... Reality movies mathrame kaanu... Superheroes movies onnum athondu kaanathilla... I think romance and emotion scenes ishtapettu kaanum...    
> 
> 
>      @POKIRI       @kunjumon      @Jo Johnson         @aneesh mohanan       @GaniThalapathi@ veecee     @Bunny     @KRRISH2255    @GangsteR   @KulFy


pak friend innu 2nd time kaanum... ivide ulla chilarkka padam below avg  :Death: 

 @veecee

----------


## kandahassan

Shankar , mouli thammil research cheythappol oru puthiya kaaryam notice cheythu ..mouli cheytha ella padathintem
story , scrrenplay , dialogue & direction pulli thane but Shankar cheytha padangalil okkeyum dialog ezhuthiyirkkunnathu 
vere aalkkar aanallo ????????

so Shankar > mouli  or mouli >Shankar ????

njan ippol sherikkum confusionil aaanu

----------


## jeeva

> Mosham aanallo. Thupakki njaan first weekday kaanumpol, tuesday kavitha first class 60- 70% above undaarnnu. Saritha also annu nalla crowd aayirinnu. Weekdaysil thupaki level ille. I wednesday release alle . Ennaalum ithra pettenu mosam aayo.


mattini ekmil pothuve mosam anu athu kondhanu ...padathinu athyavsyam nalla opinion undhu compation illatha kondhu kuzhappamillathe pokum week days pakshe otta theater dharalam anu athum big capacity saritha akum better..

----------


## kannan

> Padam 3rd time kandu  ithavana hindi version  anu kande from Cineworld Feltham (london) with arab n pakistani friend...  Hindi version UK il around 15 location il release cheythu... Njan kanda 8pm show nu 40% (300 seats) ayirunnu which is gd for a dubbed movie... Pakshe bakki location il athinekkal thazhe akum...  
> 
> Enikku 2nd time kandappol kurachu drag feel cheythu... 3rd time hindi kandappol angane drag feel cheythilla... Few scenes okke hindi ku vendi shoot cheyam ayirunnu... Like wen vikram walk like kamal... Pinne lingeshan matti oru north name akkam... TN il ayittanu padathil kanikkunnathu but still... Nalla reethiyil dub cheythittundu... Chila scenes il mathrame lip sync poyullu... Used more english dialogues... Vikram paranja polle koonan dubbing he did gd in hindi... Ake remove cheythathu power star sreenivas nte scenes anu... Athu enthayallum nannayi...  
> 
> Northies nu enjoy cheyan pattunnundu... Padam avide 15-20mins trim cheyam ayirunnu...  Padam kazhinjappo 25% enichu poyi... Bakki ullavar last song full kandu... Tamil randu thavana kandappol ellavarum full kanditta purathu irangiyathu...  
> 
> Pak friend nu nallonam enjoy cheythu... Good movie enna paranje and he will watch 2nd time with his brother... Brother nu south indian movies nte hindi dubbed version youtube il kaanunnatha hobby... Arabi  ku just watchable ayirunnu... Indian masala movies onnum avanu ishttapedarilla... Reality movies mathrame kaanu... Superheroes movies onnum athondu kaanathilla... I think romance and emotion scenes ishtapettu kaanum...    
> 
> 
>      @POKIRI       @kunjumon      @Jo Johnson         @aneesh mohanan       @GaniThalapathi@veecee     @Bunny     @KRRISH2255    @GangsteR   @KulFy


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## POKIRI

> Endhiran --- 70Cr
> Shivaji --- 45Cr Plus... 
> Thuppakki --- 40Cr
> Kaththi --- 39.75Cr
> Linga --- 37Cr


Thuppakki share 43 range und...only kollywood reported it....ee 40 Abo de kanakkalle....? Bakki ellaam correct aanu....gross wise Kaththi 65 and Thuppakki 72...avanmaar Kaththi de break up ittapoo ithu paranjittund....Abo's one is purely guess work.

----------


## jeeva

> I songs kelkunthorum ishtam koodunnu..... 
> 
> A.R.Rahman 
> 
> 
> my fav. . Mersalaayiten & ennodu nee irundhaal


Best songs ..chila oolakal ee pattine kuttam paraghu nadakunnu :Girl Mad: ...for me ethanu best

----------


## ikka

> pak friend innu 2nd time kaanum... ivide ulla chilarkka padam below avg 
> 
>  @veecee


 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## ikka

> Best songs ..chila oolakal ee pattine kuttam paraghu nadakunnu...for me ethanu best


Yes!!!! For me its the best Shankar album after Boys!!! Ennodu Nee Irundhal, entha feel!!!

 :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 
#I - Rock steady even on weekdays. Collected an
impressive £15,000+ (14 lacs) yesterday. Roughly
50-60% occupancy.

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 
#I (Tamil+Hindi) - UK *6 Days* - £275,576 (2.58 cr).
Currently All Time #5. On track to overtake
Vishwaroopam and enter #4 next.

----------


## ikka

Tollyboxoffice.com @Tolly_BOXOFFICE  ·  22h 22 hours ago
#I held up well on its first monday and can easily term its performance as decent.* 6 days AP/TG share will be 23 crores approx*

----------


## kannan

> Yes!!!! For me its the best Shankar album after Boys!!! Ennodu Nee Irundhal, entha feel!!!


Lingaa yile 2 songs kollaam esp Unmai Oru Nall Vellum

----------


## mujthaba

> Lingaa yile 2 songs kollaam esp Unmai Oru Nall Vellum


unmai oru naal,en mannavaa ath randum.. baki onnum pidichilla..ee paranjathum angane veendum kelkanam nnonum thonnarilla..ketirikumbo kollaam.. datz all

mona gasolina oke verupikal ayitaa thonyath

----------


## mujthaba

> Yes!!!! For me its the best Shankar album after Boys!!! Ennodu Nee Irundhal, entha feel!!!


pookkale.. still appeals fresh.. sreya n haricharan  :salut: 

ARR  :salut:   :salut:

----------


## GangsteR

Today 1st show two theatres almost full @aNdd

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ikka

> pookkale.. still appeals fresh.. sreya n haricharan 
> 
> ARR


Pookkale is Good!!! But variety one which is unique to ARR is Ennodu Nee Irundhal!!! Especially the male Sad version -- GOOSEBUMPS!!! Also it comes in a 100% merged with the film and depicts the feeling of the hero!!! For the songs alone the film is watchable multiple times!!!!

The main  revealing scene was a big cliche & was only saved because of the master's wonderful BGM!!

ARR Rocking!!! Keep Rocking man!!

 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> thanks.. Ajith-nu oru van director-de padam venam ini.. his market has expanded post mankatha


YA enthaavumennu nokkaam......KAKKA KAKKA  range oru padam vannaaal..... :Yahoo:

----------


## Sal kk

> Yes!!!! For me its the best Shankar album after Boys!!! Ennodu Nee Irundhal, entha feel!!!


Super songs...but kure ennam songsine kuttam parayunnund... :Wallbash:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Lingaa yile 2 songs kollaam esp Unmai Oru Nall Vellum


lingaa songs veruppeerallee.....arr-nu aryaarunnennu thonnanu padam pokkaanennu....   :Laughing:

----------


## akshaycool

> Yes!!!! For me its the best Shankar album after Boys!!! Ennodu Nee Irundhal, entha feel!!!


Pookkale,Ennodu Nee Irunthal and Mersalayiten..kidu songsss... Aila Aila and Ladio theatre nnu aa olathil kelkkanum kollam..Overall superb album from ARR..oru kutavum parayanilla..

----------


## National Star

innu cherthalayil arthungal pali perunaal pramaanich collegukalkkum schoolukalkum leave ayirunnu.. pinne parayandallo chithranjaliyil raavile 8 muthale thirakayirunnu..  :Band:

----------


## National Star

bheemayyum kanthaswaamiyum vichaaricha falam thaaranjapol chilarokke valiya dialogues . ingane 3-4 years eduth padam cheythu flop ayaal industryil ninnum elupathil out aavumennu..  avarokke ippol  :Ennekollu:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> innu cherthalayil arthungal pali perunaal pramaanich collegukalkkum schoolukalkum leave ayirunnu.. pinne parayandallo chithranjaliyil raavile 8 muthale thirakayirunnu..


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## National Star

ee vikram body show kaanikumbol ulla paattu ethaa marhabaa...

----------


## POKIRI

> bheemayyum kanthaswaamiyum vichaaricha falam thaaranjapol chilarokke valiya dialogues . ingane 3-4 years eduth padam cheythu flop ayaal industryil ninnum elupathil out aavumennu..  avarokke ippol


Dont put together kanthasamy and Bheema....Bheema adippan padamaanu....but climax ile tragedy mathramaanu pani aaye....athaayirunnu in fact best climax for that movie....annu tn audience were not flexible...ippo okke athirangiyaal sure Superhit aanu  :Yes3:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Saathan

> ee vikram body show kaanikumbol ulla paattu ethaa marhabaa...


Hrithik nte Jodha Akbar... music by ARR... kidu songs anu...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Thuppakki share 43 range und...only kollywood reported it....ee 40 Abo de kanakkalle....? Bakki ellaam correct aanu....gross wise Kaththi 65 and Thuppakki 72...avanmaar Kaththi de break up ittapoo ithu paranjittund....Abo's one is purely guess work.


ABO Chilathokke Guess Work Aanu... Shivaji Just Miss Aanu Thuppakkikku Ennu Kettirunnu... 
Kaththi Telugu Version Koode Undaayrunnel Chilappol Final Sivaji Range Vannene... 
Thuppakki Tamilboxoffice Also Report Cheythittundu... ABO Figure Aanu Eppolum Orma... 
Thuppakki Share Actually 70Cr Plus Undu... Around 74Cr... ABO Figures 4.3Cr Kuravaa...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Hrithik nte Jodha Akbar... music by ARR... kidu songs anu...


In Lamhon Ke Daaman Mein & Khwaja Mere Khwaja...  :cheers:

----------


## Saathan

> Ajay @ uktamilbo 
> #I - Rock steady even on weekdays. Collected an
> impressive £15,000+ (14 lacs) yesterday. Roughly
> 50-60% occupancy.





> Ajay @ uktamilbo 
> #I (Tamil+Hindi) - UK *6 Days* - £275,576 (2.58 cr).
> Currently All Time #5. On track to overtake
> Vishwaroopam and enter #4 next.


UK il main centers aya Feltham & Ilford il nalla booking anu... total collection il 2nd ethum ennu urappa...

----------


## Saathan

> In Lamhon Ke Daaman Mein & Khwaja Mere Khwaja...


ARR  :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Shankar , mouli thammil research cheythappol oru puthiya kaaryam notice cheythu ..mouli cheytha ella padathintem
> story , scrrenplay , dialogue & direction pulli thane but Shankar cheytha padangalil okkeyum dialog ezhuthiyirkkunnathu 
> vere aalkkar aanallo ????????
> 
> so Shankar > mouli  or mouli >Shankar ????
> 
> njan ippol sherikkum confusionil aaanu


Aa kaaryathil Mouli greater than Shanker ennu thanne parayaam...Njan epozum rate cheyyumbol Hirani>Mouli>Shanker enne rate cheyyuu.....!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> UK il main centers aya Feltham & Ilford il nalla booking anu... total collection il 2nd ethum ennu urappa...


Endhiran Ellaadathum Oru Vallya Kadambha Thanne Aanallooo...  :Ho: 
Dollar Rate Vechu Pottikkum Ennallaathe USD Calculationil Nadakkum Ennu Thonnunnillaaa... 
UK Endhiran 7,56,820 USD Aanu Gross... Which Is Almost 3 Times I Gross... Second Shivaji 3,96,718USD...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Best songs ..chila oolakal ee pattine kuttam paraghu nadakunnu...for me ethanu best


Chilark I songs koprayam....Chilark ennod ne irunthal best....chilark Tum todo na best....Chilark Pookale best....Chilark Mersalayiten aanu adipoli......Athaanu A R Rahman....! :Ok: 

Shabdhakohalam or koprayam ennu paranju nadakunnavanmark aaswathana sheshi illa ennu thanne karuthendiyirikunnu...! :Yes3:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Aa kaaryathil Mouli greater than Shanker ennu thanne parayaam...Njan epozum rate cheyyumbol Hirani>Mouli>Shanker enne rate cheyyuu.....!


Hirani Aake 4 Ennam Allee Cheythittulloo... Co Script Writer Undu For Hirani... 
Also Rajamouli Written by Palathum Palaraanu... Screenplay Chillappol SSR Aavum,..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Hirani Aake 4 Ennam Allee Cheythittulloo... Co Script Writer Undu For Hirani... 
> Also Rajamouli Written by Palathum Palaraanu... Screenplay Chillappol SSR Aavum,..


Yes ennaalum as a whole film Hirani films aanu kooduthal convincing and structured aayitullath.....athu anger thiranjedukunna vishayangaludethum aavaam....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Endhiran Ellaadathum Oru Vallya Kadambha Thanne Aanallooo... 
> Dollar Rate Vechu Pottikkum Ennallaathe USD Calculationil Nadakkum Ennu Thonnunnillaaa... 
> UK Endhiran 7,56,820 USD Aanu Gross... Which Is Almost 3 Times I Gross... Second Shivaji 3,96,718USD...


Dollar Rateil Endhirante aduthethan ithiri paadayirikum....But Indian Rupeesilaanu muzhuvan pratheekshayum....I alpam koodi wide release aayirunnel pratheekshaku vakayundayirunnu.....!Anyways long runil Endhirane potikanam ennaanu aagraham...Nadakan chance valare kuravaanu.....!

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Kottarakara minerva yil theatre owner thanne ticket black nu kodukan erpadu akittu athu chodikan chenna 2 pere mardichu ennu news kandallo....innu theatre lrku march oke nadannennu...

 @xeon @Chirakkal Sreehari

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Dollar Rateil Endhirante aduthethan ithiri paadayirikum....But Indian Rupeesilaanu muzhuvan pratheekshayum....I alpam koodi wide release aayirunnel pratheekshaku vakayundayirunnu.....!Anyways long runil Endhirane potikanam ennaanu aagraham...Nadakan chance valare kuravaanu.....!


I Eppol 5.4Million USD in 5 Days... Endhiran Life Time 12Million USD... Chancee Illaaa... 
Pakshe INRil Vettikkam 9Million USD Mathi... WW Grossile Athu Gunam Ullooo... 
Overseas Gross Nokkumbol USD Thanne Aanu Calculation... Appol Topper Aavillaaa...

----------


## Jo Johnson

Chila theaters blackinu ethire...chilar blackine anukoolichu.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> I Eppol 5.4Million USD in 5 Days... Endhiran Life Time 12Million USD... Chancee Illaaa... 
> Pakshe INRil Vettikkam 9Million USD Mathi... WW Grossile Athu Gunam Ullooo... 
> Overseas Gross Nokkumbol USD Thanne Aanu Calculation... Appol Topper Aavillaaa...


WW Collection and share nokunnath Indian Rupeesil aanallo....Athaanu cheriya oru pratheeksha.....Still chance is very less.....!Athupole steady aayi pokanam 2-3 weeks ee wom vachu which is nearly impossible...!

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Dont put together kanthasamy and Bheema....Bheema adippan padamaanu....but climax ile tragedy mathramaanu pani aaye....athaayirunnu in fact best climax for that movie....annu tn audience were not flexible...ippo okke athirangiyaal sure Superhit aanu


climax kidu aairinnu.. Also action okke superb. But overall packaging'il Lingu annan paali.. Romance track ottum yettilla while it was good in Run, Paiyya, Sandakozhi.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> climax kidu aairinnu.. Also action okke superb. But overall packaging'il Lingu annan paali.. Romance track ottum yettilla while it was good in Run, Paiyya, Sandakozhi.


Lingu annanu palayidathum paaliyakondaanu padam potiyathu......Bheema kadhagathi ok athinullathokeye ullu....!

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> climax kidu aairinnu.. Also action okke superb. But overall packaging'il Lingu annan paali.. Romance track ottum yettilla while it was good in Run, Paiyya, Sandakozhi.


Aa market le fight oke oru onnonnara ayirunnu....but climax sarikum feel avum....vikram prakashraj attachment

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Aa market le fight oke oru onnonnara ayirunnu....but climax sarikum feel avum....vikram prakashraj attachment


Athoru realistic film pole aanu eduthath....Ennal fi8s ok bhayankara unrealisticum...negative climaxum....athaanu potiyath.....

----------


## Keelezi Achu

Happy to see vikram and sankar is getting back for their efforts.. especially vikram..

----------


## POKIRI

> ee vikram body show kaanikumbol ulla paattu ethaa marhabaa...


Jodhaa Akbar songs kettittillenno  :Eek:   :Vedi:

----------


## POKIRI

> In Lamhon Ke Daaman Mein & Khwaja Mere Khwaja...


 :Tt1:   :Tt1:

----------


## POKIRI

> climax kidu aairinnu.. Also action okke superb. But overall packaging'il Lingu annan paali.. Romance track ottum yettilla while it was good in Run, Paiyya, Sandakozhi.


Ya romance was very weak...still heroism, fights okke anyaayam aayirunnu....wasn't a movie to be flopped....keralathil it was safe ....

----------


## POKIRI

> Lingu annanu palayidathum paaliyakondaanu padam potiyathu......Bheema kadhagathi ok athinullathokeye ullu....!


Athu pottiyqthu just coz of tragic climax...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Athu pottiyqthu just coz of tragic climax...


tragic climax oru reason aanu...pinne realistic approachil over dose of heroismvum.....

----------


## Saathan

> Endhiran Ellaadathum Oru Vallya Kadambha Thanne Aanallooo... 
> Dollar Rate Vechu Pottikkum Ennallaathe USD Calculationil Nadakkum Ennu Thonnunnillaaa... 
> UK Endhiran 7,56,820 USD Aanu Gross... Which Is Almost 3 Times I Gross... Second Shivaji 3,96,718USD...





> Dollar Rateil Endhirante aduthethan ithiri paadayirikum....But Indian Rupeesilaanu muzhuvan pratheekshayum....I alpam koodi wide release aayirunnel pratheekshaku vakayundayirunnu.....!Anyways long runil Endhirane potikanam ennaanu aagraham...Nadakan chance valare kuravaanu.....!


UK il Endhiran initial easy ayi vettikkam ayirunnu... Aascar release ayondu shows kuravayirunnu... 
pinne vicharicha athrakku screens illa...kurachum koodi wide release ayirunnekil total collection ilum oru hope undayirunnu... ini athinu chance illa due to wom...

----------


## KulFy

> tragic climax oru reason aanu...pinne realistic approachil over dose of heroismvum.....


athil evideya overdose of heroism

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> So looks like will end between 30-35 in AP...ithu anyaayam thanne for the underwhelming or report there.... Overpricing aanu pani aaye....vella 30 Cr aayirunnel safe aayene ivdem...


over pricing ? eth vakayil ? ithra negative wom aayittu ithra collxn vannenil price kuravayitunu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> over pricing ? eth vakayil ? ithra negative wom aayittu ithra collxn vannenil price kuravayitunu


40cr ithiri adhikam thanne......30cr mathiyayirunnu tamil dubbednu....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athil evideya overdose of heroism


Vikram ore samayam 40um 50um pere ok aanu otak adichidunnath.......oruthante kayyilum thokilla....vikram vedi vakunnath nadu roadil....ennaal vikrathe otak kitiyalum vedi vakan gundakalude kayyil thokilla...... :Laughing:

----------


## KulFy

> Vikram ore samayam 40um 50um pere ok aanu otak adichidunnath.......oruthante kayyilum thokilla....vikram vedi vakunnath nadu roadil....ennaal vikrathe otak kitiyalum vedi vakan gundakalude kayyil thokilla......


I thought you said about M90 days

----------


## Jo Johnson

> t20, dhrishyam , BD pinne vere aarokke und club il


Drishyam,BangaloreDays,Twenty20,Mayamohini....chil  apol b class ulpade Vellimoongayum.....Ithrayumaanu 20cr clubil ulla films...! :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> and in TN too ennu koodi para.. enthayalum oru vazhikku irangiyathalle


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Ividuthe kaaryamaanu paranje.....Ivide Vijayum Vikramum ok kazhinjalleyullu Rajiniyum Kamalum ok ipozhathe avasthayil...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Namaku satelight Hit mathi...  
> 
> adyam aa pandaraam nirthanam..Theatre collect percentage vechu matramm satelight kodukaa....2cr polum gross ilathaa movies 25lakh polum koduthu pokaruthuu....apol pinee Kodikalude *colur pencil* elamm kalajuu scriptimportnance kodukan nokumm


Athu sheriyaavilla....Apol cheriya budgetil irangunna nalla films hit aakaathe pokum....Namuk randum venam....

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Jo Johnson

> 


Kurachu per parayana ketu Iyil matu shankar filmsne apekshichu vfx kuravaanennu.....Ithok vfx aanennu ariyunnath thanne ipol aanu.... :Laughing:

----------


## ikka

> Drishyam,BangaloreDays,Twenty20,Mayamohini....chil  apol b class ulpade Vellimoongayum.....Ithrayumaanu 20cr clubil ulla films...!


 @Jo Johnson

What are the respective gross collections (life time) of these films in A class centers??

----------


## Jo Johnson

> @Jo Johnson
> 
> What are the respective gross collections (life time) of these films in A class centers??


Drishyam 41cr...
BD 26Cr....
Twenty20 around 24cr...
Mohini around 20cr.....
Vellimoonga around 18cr....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ikka

> Drishyam 41cr...
> BD 26Cr....
> Twenty20 around 24cr...
> Mohini around 20cr.....
> Vellimoonga around 18cr....


Thanks ...this is WW collection or kerala only??

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Thanks ...this is WW collection or kerala only??


Kerala A class only.....!

----------


## yodha007

> Chilark I songs koprayam....Chilark ennod ne irunthal best....chilark Tum todo na best....Chilark Pookale best....Chilark Mersalayiten aanu adipoli......Athaanu A R Rahman....!
> 
> Shabdhakohalam or koprayam ennu paranju nadakunnavanmark aaswathana sheshi illa ennu thanne karuthendiyirikunnu...!


BGM sharikkum dull ayirunnu!.....kidu BGM ayirunnel padathinte impact double ayene!......songs were just OK!......

----------


## ACME

> Aa market le fight oke oru onnonnara ayirunnu....but climax sarikum feel avum....vikram prakashraj attachment





> Athoru realistic film pole aanu eduthath....Ennal fi8s ok bhayankara unrealisticum...negative climaxum....athaanu potiyath.....


Market scene, pinne a under construction buildingil ulla fight okke kidu thanne aaNu. Aake aa washroom fight aanu kathi. Market sceneil "varattum Chinna,nan paathukren" enn paranju aa pole oori edukunna scene okke ippozhum romancham aanu  :Coool: 



> Ya romance was very weak...still heroism, fights okke anyaayam aayirunnu....wasn't a movie to be flopped....keralathil it was safe ....


Enik valare ishtamulla padam aanu. Sadly no bluray rip..dvdrip okke ippozhum kaanum..but quality athra pora.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> BGM sharikkum dull ayirunnu!.....kidu BGM ayirunnel padathinte impact double ayene!......songs were just OK!......


Athok thonnalaanu macha....bgm oro scenenum apt aayi thanne aanu ARR cheythirikunnath..... :Ok: 

Pinne songs are way abv ok...Oro songum variety aanu.... :Very Happy:

----------


## ACME

Angane innale padam kandu..Strictly average for me. palappozhum bore adichu. almost ella songsum unwanted and not so pleasing..BGM also valya mechamilla..ithellam ente opinion aaNu, ARR fans mekkattu keralle  :Pray:  mothathil oru one time watch. veendum kaananam enn thonnuna scenes onnumilla.vikram, amy kollam..avaravarude kazhivukal pradarshipichu. Suresh annan chilappozhokke nannayi, chilappo over. tamil dubbing kollam  :Good:  transgender track valya prashnam aayi thonniyilla ennalum "abhinayam" nalla over aayirunnu. pala scenesum amateurish aayi thonni. disappointed. rating 2.5/5.


 varshangalk shesham aaNu oru main hero abhinayicha tamil padam releasing weekendil kaanathe poyath..releasing day (15th) ticket eduthittum povan pattiyilla, adutha thavana showtime maari poyi...yennai arindhal prime time slot koduthal mathiyayirunnu

----------


## ACME

> Athok thonnalaanu macha....bgm oro scenenum apt aayi thanne aanu ARR cheythirikunnath.....
> 
> Pinne songs are way abv ok...Oro songum variety aanu....


athokke personal opinion alle..enikkum BGM and songs ishtapetilla..

----------


## ikka

> BGM sharikkum dull ayirunnu!.....kidu BGM ayirunnel padathinte impact double ayene!......songs were just OK!......


BGM is really really kidu!!! This is the first time I am hearing a negative about BGM. All reviews and my friends said it is excellent..The villain revealing scene was saved because of BGM only!!! Please watch it second time paying attention to BGM...For BGM and songs alone, the movie is watchable twice!!!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athokke personal opinion alle..enikkum BGM and songs ishtapetilla..


Njan songs nd bgmnu vendi 2nd time kaanan pokunnu..... :Giveup:

----------


## ACME

> Njan songs nd bgmnu vendi 2nd time kaanan pokunnu.....


 :Good:  aa gym fight bgm kollamayirunnu.baaki okke  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> aa gym fight bgm kollamayirunnu.baaki okke


Baaki ok sookshmamayi sradhikanam.....apozhe merit manasilaaku.... :Ok: 

Padathile avg scenes ellaam BGM kaaranam elevated aakunnund.... :Ok:

----------


## POKIRI

> over pricing ? eth vakayil ? ithra negative wom aayittu ithra collxn vannenil price kuravayitunu


40 okke over thanne....ee opening huge thanne....but ee talk kondu Kerala ullpade ellaa area um safe aayathu kandille....athu thanne kaaranam....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 40 okke over thanne....ee opening huge thanne....but ee talk kondu Kerala ullpade ellaa area um safe aayathu kandille....athu thanne kaaranam....


Yes Andhrayil 40Crsnu mukalil share varunnath Big Blockbustersnalle.....?Apol athok nalla over aanu......

Keralathil correct rate aayirunnu....5.35Cr.....!alannu murichulla vaangal aayi poyi athu.... :Ok:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 40 okke over thanne....ee opening huge thanne....but ee talk kondu Kerala ullpade ellaa area um safe aayathu kandille....athu thanne kaaranam....


AP Vallya Loss Varillaaa Ennu Thonnunnu... Sub Distrubution Ok Koode Aanu Rates Koodi 40Cr Ethiyath... 
36Cr Aayrunnu AP Rights Amount... Which Includes 50% Of Telugu Satellite Rights... 
But Avarude Kayyil Ninnu Sub Distribution Eduthavarkku Losses Undaavum... Overpricing...  :Doh:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> AP Vallya Loss Varillaaa Ennu Thonnunnu... Sub Distrubution Ok Koode Aanu Rates Koodi 40Cr Ethiyath... 
> 36Cr Aayrunnu AP Rights Amount... Which Includes 50% Of Telugu Satellite Rights... 
> But Avarude Kayyil Ninnu Sub Distribution Eduthavarkku Losses Undaavum... Overpricing...


Apol main distributork profit aakumo..?ethra kitum satellite..?

----------


## ikka

> Njan songs nd bgmnu vendi 2nd time kaanan pokunnu.....


Same for me too!!!  :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Yes Andhrayil 40Crsnu mukalil share varunnath Big Blockbustersnalle.....?Apol athok nalla over aanu......
> 
> Keralathil correct rate aayirunnu....5.35Cr.....!alannu murichulla vaangal aayi poyi athu....


APyil Maathram 40Cr Plus Share Vanna Telugu Films Thanne Aake 5 Enname Ullooo... 
36-39Cr Rangel Vanna Vere Oru 6-7Filmsum Which Includes Robo... Wom Undaayrunnel 40+ Poyene...m

----------


## ACME

> APyil Maathram 40Cr Plus Share Vanna Telugu Films Thanne Aake 5 Enname Ullooo... 
> 36-39Cr Rangel Vanna Vere Oru 6-7Filmsum Which Includes Robo... Wom Undaayrunnel 40+ Poyene...m


TN records onnum ittille?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Apol main distributork profit aakumo..?ethra kitum satellite..?


Aryllaaa 4-5Cr Ok Kittumaayrkkum... Athrem Ok Varillee...  @POKIRI;

----------


## Jo Johnson

> TN records onnum ittille?


Irangi orazhcha thikachatheyullu....apozhekum record venam alle.... :Doh:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Aryllaaa 4-5Cr Ok Kittumaayrkkum... Athrem Ok Varillee...  @POKIRI;


Iyum final share 35-40 rangeil ethendathalle....Satellite koodi kooti profit kitumayirikum main distributork.....

----------


## KRRISH2255

> TN records onnum ittille?


Opening Weekend Gross Record Ittennu Thonnunnu... Also Chennai Opening Weekend (5Days)
Net & Share Record Idillaaa Ennu Sure Allaa Becoz Of The 30% ET there...

----------


## sankarsanadh

> Aryllaaa 4-5Cr Ok Kittumaayrkkum... Athrem Ok Varillee...  @POKIRI;


satelite right cherthano distributorsinu kodukkunnathu?tamil satelite rate 20 cr alle?telugil 35 cr share vannal satelite rateum koodi chernnu safe akumallo

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Opening Weekend Gross Record Ittennu Thonnunnu... Also Chennai Opening Weekend (5Days)
> Net & Share Record Idillaaa Ennu Sure Allaa Becoz Of The 30% ET there...


Macha...ithenganeyanu paripadi.....Same ratesil aano Tax exemption....?Or Tax varumbol ticket rates kurayumo...?allenkil tax varumbol rates athinu anusarichu koodumo....?

----------


## sankarsanadh

tamil nattil ithuvare karyama drop undo krish?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> satelite right cherthano distributorsinu kodukkunnathu?tamil satelite rate 20 cr alle?telugil 35 cr share vannal satelite rateum koodi chernnu safe akumallo


Telugu Satellite Rightsnte 50% Adakkam Aanu Telugu Rights Koduthathu... Tamil Satellite Aayi Oru Bhandhavum Illaaa...

----------


## ACME

> Irangi orazhcha thikachatheyullu....apozhekum record venam alle....


opening records pinne 50 days kazhinjano idunnath  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Telugu Satellite Rightsnte 50% Adakkam Aanu Telugu Rights Koduthathu... Tamil Satellite Aayi Oru Bhandhavum Illaaa...


Tamilil athra kitiya sthithik teluguvilum nalloru amount kitendathalle dubbing aanenkilum.....

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Macha...ithenganeyanu paripadi.....Same ratesil aano Tax exemption....?Or Tax varumbol ticket rates kurayumo...?allenkil tax varumbol rates athinu anusarichu koodumo....?



Tax Exemption Enna Peril Ticket Rates Kurakkunna Udaippu Keralathil Maathrame. Ulloo...  :Laughing: 
Same Ticket Pricel Aanu Tax Exemption In TN Varunnathu... No Change... 

Tat Is Tax Expemtion Ullappol 100RS Ticketile Service Charge (2RS) Kazhinju Baaki 98RS Net Aavum... 
Tax Ullappol Aa 2 Kazhinju Tax 22.6RS Tax Kazhinju Baaki 75.4RS Maathrame Net Aavathulloooo... 

TNil Tax Exemption Producer/Distributorsnu Nalla Gunam Aanu... Keralathil Pole Allaaa...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Angane innale padam kandu..Strictly average for me. palappozhum bore adichu. almost ella songsum unwanted and not so pleasing..BGM also valya mechamilla..ithellam ente opinion aaNu, ARR fans mekkattu keralle  mothathil oru one time watch. veendum kaananam enn thonnuna scenes onnumilla.vikram, amy kollam..avaravarude kazhivukal pradarshipichu. Suresh annan chilappozhokke nannayi, chilappo over. tamil dubbing kollam  transgender track valya prashnam aayi thonniyilla ennalum "abhinayam" nalla over aayirunnu. pala scenesum amateurish aayi thonni. disappointed. rating 2.5/5.
> 
> 
>  varshangalk shesham aaNu oru main hero abhinayicha tamil padam releasing weekendil kaanathe poyath..releasing day (15th) ticket eduthittum povan pattiyilla, adutha thavana showtime maari poyi...yennai arindhal prime time slot koduthal mathiyayirunnu


Bujji  :Phhhh:

----------


## Viru

Telugu version trim cheythen ippo 178 min s ullu

----------


## ACME

> Bujji


bujji onnum illa..oru samosa venengil tharam  :Vandivittu:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> tamil nattil ithuvare karyama drop undo krish?


Weekdays Drop Allaathe Kaaryamaya Drop Illaa Enna Pothuve Kelkkunnathu... 
9 Days  Oru 27-28Cr Share Varumaayrkkum... ET Illaayrunnel 35Cr Rangel Share Vannene...  :Moodoff:

----------


## Viru

> Market scene, pinne a under construction buildingil ulla fight okke kidu thanne aaNu. Aake aa washroom fight aanu kathi. Market sceneil "varattum Chinna,nan paathukren" enn paranju aa pole oori edukunna scene okke ippozhum romancham aanu 
> 
> Enik valare ishtamulla padam aanu. Sadly no bluray rip..dvdrip okke ippozhum kaanum..but quality athra pora.


Aa koora climax konde mathram pottiya padam aane,Last 6-7 min mati nirthiyal nalla padam ayirunu 

Vikram ee padathine vendi 2 kollatholam kalanjatha athoke veruthe ayi poyi

----------


## san

> Drishyam 41cr...
> BD 26Cr....
> Twenty20 around 24cr...
> Mohini around 20cr.....
> Vellimoonga around 18cr....


ithinde idayiloode vere chila thallalukal okke nadakkunnundalo  :Phhhh:

----------


## sankarsanadh

> Weekdays Drop Allaathe Kaaryamaya Drop Illaa Enna Pothuve Kelkkunnathu... 
> 9 Days  Oru 27-28Cr Share Varumaayrkkum... ET Illaayrunnel 35Cr Rangel Share Vannene...


january 26 vare ippolathe status continue cheythal 75% budget enkilum recover cheyyendathalle,e weekil 3 days holiday undu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> bujji onnum illa..oru samosa venengil tharam


Padam Kaanunna Vare Ulla Dialogues SS Idano  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Mayavi 369

Friday CLT Apsara & Sree il Ninn Remove Aakum

----------


## KRRISH2255

> january 26 vare ippolathe status continue cheythal 75% budget enkilum recover cheyyendathalle,e weekil 3 days holiday undu


Budget Oru Vishayame Allaa... Athokke Rights Kondu Cover Aayi Kaanum... 
The Problem Distribution Rights... Mikka Idathum Over Pricing Aanu... 
Aa Rights Cover Aayillel... Producer Safe Distributor Loss Enna Avastha Varum...

----------


## kannan

> ithinde idayiloode vere chila thallalukal okke nadakkunnundalo


2015il oru 50 Cr movie varunnundu  :Coool:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Friday CLT Apsara & Sree il Ninn Remove Aakum


Aa Apsara Koorakal Allee 2 Weeks Kalippikkaam Ennu Paranju Coro Kodukkan Sammathikkanjathu...  :Doh:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ithinde idayiloode vere chila thallalukal okke nadakkunnundalo


Aa Paranjathil Ethanu Thallal Moonga Aano... Drishyam & BD Aanel Randintem Cineshore Update Undu...

----------


## sankarsanadh

> Budget Oru Vishayame Allaa... Athokke Rights Kondu Cover Aayi Kaanum... 
> The Problem Distribution Rights... Mikka Idathum Over Pricing Aanu... 
> Aa Rights Cover Aayillel... Producer Safe Distributor Loss Enna Avastha Varum...


chila areasil distributors nalla proft nedum.kerala distribution nalla profit akumayirikkum,kannadayum same avastha akan anu chanse.telugu alpam difficult anu cover cheyyan.cheriya loss anu chila distributorsinu varunnathenkil  athu producerinu adjust cheyyavunnathe ullu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Aa Apsara Koorakal Allee 2 Weeks Kalippikkaam Ennu Paranju Coro Kodukkan Sammathikkanjathu...


 :Laughing: 

Aalu Kuranju ; Kairali Main Screen Aayath Kond Next Week Picket Eduthittu

----------


## KRRISH2255

> chila areasil distributors nalla proft nedum.kerala distribution nalla profit akumayirikkum,kannadayum same avastha akan anu chanse.telugu alpam difficult anu cover cheyyan.cheriya loss anu chila distributorsinu varunnathenkil  athu producerinu adjust cheyyavunnathe ullu


Telugu Main Distributor Preshnam Illaaa Aalu Safe Aavum... Sub Distributorsnu Aanu Avde Pani... 
TNilum Chilappil Athu Pole Kaanum... Kerala Nalla Profit Aayrkkum... Satelliteum Kittum...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Aalu Kuranju ; Kairali Main Screen Aayath Kond Next Week Picket Eduthittu


First Week 4-5 Days Cooro Koode Undaayrnnel Oru Raksha Illatha Range Collection Aayene... 
Metro Varumbol Kairali Collection Maathram Aanel Comedy Aayrkkum...

----------


## POKIRI

> Aryllaaa 4-5Cr Ok Kittumaayrkkum... Athrem Ok Varillee...  @POKIRI;


Yea 5+ sure aanu... Avarkk profit aakum .area wise vittathum plus sat...but sub distributors aanu preshnam....verdict um avarude roi basis il thanne aakum...ellaa areas um loss aakum  :Moodoff:  innalathe share is approx 1 Cr only...ee week 1-2 releases und...

----------


## sankarsanadh

> Telugu Main Distributor Preshnam Illaaa Aalu Safe Aavum... Sub Distributorsnu Aanu Avde Pani... 
> TNilum Chilappil Athu Pole Kaanum... Kerala Nalla Profit Aayrkkum... Satelliteum Kittum...


angane nokkumbol altime blockbuster aya enthiran polum loss vanna areakal kanumallo

----------


## POKIRI

> satelite right cherthano distributorsinu kodukkunnathu?tamil satelite rate 20 cr alle?telugil 35 cr share vannal satelite rateum koodi chernnu safe akumallo


Dubbing alle so rights kaanum....36 aayirunnu right...aadyathe aalu veoraalkku marichu vittu for 40 ayaalkkaanu preshnam....he might suffer losses with area wise buyers...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> First Week 4-5 Days Cooro Koode Undaayrnnel Oru Raksha Illatha Range Collection Aayene... 
> Metro Varumbol Kairali Collection Maathram Aanel Comedy Aayrkkum...


Kairali Matrame Kaanan Chance Uluu

----------


## POKIRI

> Macha...ithenganeyanu paripadi.....Same ratesil aano Tax exemption....?Or Tax varumbol ticket rates kurayumo...?allenkil tax varumbol rates athinu anusarichu koodumo....?


Onnum maarilla....ticket prices multis il maathrame 120 max ullu...single screens vary with demand for films.... Big star movies nu 300-400 okke vare pokum initial daye

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Yea 5+ sure aanu... Avarkk profit aakum .area wise vittathum plus sat...but sub distributors aanu preshnam....verdict um avarude roi basis il thanne aakum...ellaa areas um loss aakum  innalathe share is approx 1 Cr only...ee week 1-2 releases und...


Weekend Munne 25-26Cr Range Vannaal Next Weekend 4Days Weekend Aanu... Monday Public Holiday... 
Aa 4 Days Athyavashyam Nalla Collecion Edukkaan Chance Undu... Ethra Vare Povum Ennu Nokkaam...

----------


## POKIRI

> Weekend Munne 25-26Cr Range Vannaal Next Weekend 4Days Weekend Aanu... Monday Public Holiday... 
> Aa 4 Days Athyavashyam Nalla Collecion Edukkaan Chance Undu... Ethra Vare Povum Ennu Nokkaam...


Innalathode around 23 aayi...by Friday around 25 varum....Monday vare kittunnathaakum pinneedu max...athinu shesham kittunnathu just bonus aavum....ente kanakkil 30 inu thottu thaaze or thottu molil nikkum....area wise eduthaal ellaavarkkum loss aanu minor or so...

----------


## ACME

> Padam Kaanunna Vare Ulla Dialogues SS Idano


Idu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Innalathode around 23 aayi...by Friday around 25 varum....Monday vare kittunnathaakum pinneedu max...athinu shesham kittunnathu just bonus aavum....ente kanakkil 30 inu thottu thaaze or thottu molil nikkum....area wise eduthaal ellaavarkkum loss aanu minor or so...


30Kadannu Max Ethra Vare Povum Ennu Nokkaam... 
South Indiayl Longest Running Movie Eppol Magadheera Aanalleeee... 1000 Days...  :Ho: 
By The Way Magadheera Aanalloo ADyekkal WW Share Dubbed Nokkumbol... 
Atho ad Aano Eppol Industry Hit Aayi Kanakkakkunnathu Without Considering Dubbed Versions...

----------


## yathra

> Drishyam 41cr...
> BD 26Cr....
> Twenty20 around 24cr...
> Mohini around 20cr.....
> Vellimoonga around 18cr....


 Pazhassira vittupoyatho angeekarikkan ula madiyo

----------


## ACME

> Aa koora climax konde mathram pottiya padam aane,Last 6-7 min mati nirthiyal nalla padam ayirunu 
> 
> Vikram ee padathine vendi 2 kollatholam kalanjatha athoke veruthe ayi poyi


Aa padathinu yojicha climax athu thanne. Tragedy aayond aalkark pidichilla

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Pazhassira vittupoyatho angeekarikkan ula madiyo


Adi Undakkan Endelum Vazhi Vende... Athinu Aavum...  :Rolleyes: '

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Pazhassira vittupoyatho angeekarikkan ula madiyo


Adi erannu medikaan vittath aavum  :Ennekollu:

----------


## yathra

> Adi Undakkan Endelum Vazhi Vende... Athinu Aavum... '


Kashttam ...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Drishyam 41cr...
> BD 26Cr....
> Twenty20 around 24cr...
> Mohini around 20cr.....
> Vellimoonga around 18cr....


Pazhassiye okke angu saukarya poorvam marannu alle  :Laughing:  ippozhum pazhassi thamburane pedi thanne  :Laughing:

----------


## yathra

> Adi erannu medikaan vittath aavum


Reply varumo ennu nokkam .chilappol vittu poyathakum ..pine pooripichi ready akkum ale jo ..

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Reply varumo ennu nokkam .chilappol vittu poyathakum ..pine pooripichi ready akkum ale jo ..


Allelum pazhassiye vidunnath jo jo'k sthiram ullatha...maraviyudetha....eatha aa enna...mmde nandagopal maarar induchoodante thanthaye irakkan varumbol kodathiyl vech parayunnundallo  :Laughing:  aah...ath besta  :Phhhh:

----------


## POKIRI

> 30Kadannu Max Ethra Vare Povum Ennu Nokkaam... 
> South Indiayl Longest Running Movie Eppol Magadheera Aanalleeee... 1000 Days... 
> By The Way Magadheera Aanalloo ADyekkal WW Share Dubbed Nokkumbol... 
> Atho ad Aano Eppol Industry Hit Aayi Kanakkakkunnathu Without Considering Dubbed Versions...


Magadheera athra onnum illa in fact....oru renovation nadakkana theatre nu purathu poster ottichu aanu days kootti paranje....longest running athanne aavum...but 1000 onnumilla....valiya issue aayaayirunnu ee sambavam...actual days onnu thappanam....share wise...AD thanne kooduthal WW...mattethu dubbing okke koottiyalle....that isn't considered generally for Telugu movies....Telugu version ethra cgeyyunno athraye kanakkil edukku...

----------


## JJK

> Pazhassira vittupoyatho angeekarikkan ula madiyo


rajamanikkavum :Badpc:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Allelum pazhassiye vidunnath jo jo'k sthiram ullatha...maraviyudetha....eatha aa enna...mmde nandagopal maarar induchoodante thanthaye irakkan varumbol kodathiyl vech parayunnundallo  aah...ath besta


Valiya Chandhanaathi...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Magadheera athra onnum illa in fact....oru renovation nadakkana theatre nu purathu poster ottichu aanu days kootti paranje....longest running athanne aavum...but 1000 onnumilla....valiya issue aayaayirunnu ee sambavam...actual days onnu thappanam....share wise...AD thanne kooduthal WW...mattethu dubbing okke koottiyalle....that isn't considered generally for Telugu movies....Telugu version ethra cgeyyunno athraye kanakkil edukku...


Yes AD Aanu Eppol IH Aayi Consider Cheyyanathu... Hmmm Athaavum Reason... 

Matte Long Run Case Chandhramukhi 890Daysne Aanu Magadheera Break Cheythathu...

----------


## Nithz

'ഐ' പ്രതിഫലം പാവങ്ങള്*ക്ക് നല്*കി വിക്രം

വിക്രത്തിന്റെ കരിയറിലെ ഏറ്റവും പ്രധാനചിത്രമായിരുന്നു ഐ. ഒന്നും രണ്ടുമല്ല നാല് വര്*ഷത്തോളം അദ്ദേഹം ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന് വേണ്ടി കഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടു. കഥാപാത്രത്തിന്റെ കൃത്യതയ്ക്ക് വേണ്ടി ശരീരഭാരം കുറയ്ക്കാനും ഒരു പല്ല് തന്നെ എടുത്തുകളയാനും വിക്രം തയാറായി.

ഷങ്കര്* സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത ചിത്രത്തിന് മികച്ച സ്വീകരണമാണ് ലഭിക്കുന്നതും. ചിത്രത്തിന് പ്രതിഫലമായി കിട്ടിയ തുകയുടെ പകുതിയും പാവപ്പെട്ടവരും മാനസികാസ്വാസ്ഥ്യമുള്ള കുട്ടികളുടെ പഠനത്തായി അദ്ദേഹം നല്*കിയിരിക്കുന്നു. വിക്രം തന്നെയാണ് സ്കൂള്* നടത്തിപ്പുകാരന്*. കുട്ടികളുടെ വിദ്യാഭ്യാസചെലവിനും സ്കൂള്* വികസനത്തിനുമായി ഈ തുക ചെലവഴിക്കുമെന്ന് വിക്രത്തിനോടടുത്ത വൃത്തങ്ങള്* അറിയിച്ചു.

ഇതാദ്യമായല്ല വിക്രം ഇത്തരമൊരു സേവനത്തിനിറങ്ങി തിരിക്കുന്നത്. വിക്രം ഫാന്*സ് അസോസിയേഷന്* നടത്തുന്ന 'വിക്രം ഫൌണ്ടേഷന്*' വഴി പാവപ്പെട്ടവര്*ക്കുള്ള ശാസ്ത്രക്രിയച്ചെലവ്, കുട്ടികളുടെ പഠനച്ചെലവ് എന്നിവ വിക്രം വഹിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്.

----------


## ikka

> Pazhassira vittupoyatho angeekarikkan ula madiyo


Pazhassi ethraya??

----------


## GangsteR

> Angane innale padam kandu..Strictly average for me. palappozhum bore adichu. almost ella songsum unwanted and not so pleasing..BGM also valya mechamilla..ithellam ente opinion aaNu, ARR fans mekkattu keralle  mothathil oru one time watch. veendum kaananam enn thonnuna scenes onnumilla.vikram, amy kollam..avaravarude kazhivukal pradarshipichu. Suresh annan chilappozhokke nannayi, chilappo over. tamil dubbing kollam  transgender track valya prashnam aayi thonniyilla ennalum "abhinayam" nalla over aayirunnu. pala scenesum amateurish aayi thonni. disappointed. rating 2.5/5.
> 
> 
>  varshangalk shesham aaNu oru main hero abhinayicha tamil padam releasing weekendil kaanathe poyath..releasing day (15th) ticket eduthittum povan pattiyilla, adutha thavana showtime maari poyi...yennai arindhal prime time slot koduthal mathiyayirunnu


entae rating tannae aanallo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

jilla aarambham veeram ithonnum 100cr keriyilla alle?

----------


## ACME

> 


 :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kannan

> 


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

SHANKAR’S LATEST REVOLUTION?
Sum totaling such an immense movie in a single-letter title
is a complete oxymoron. I is a pure feat of talent and
diligence. It is obviously the combined work of many “we’s”,
but no one can deny that the film is the result of the
expansion of director Shankar’s imagination to brand new
dimensions – and, as a consequence, the audience’s as
well.
There may be differing opinions on the strength of the
storyline but there’s no doubt that the film is an epic in
terms of genre. When stripped down to its bare bones the
tale is essentially a revenge storyline, but what the film will
really be remembered for, besides Vikram’s outstanding
dedication to his role and Amy’s cross-cultural beauty, is its
unbelievable special effects. How else can you explain that
after over 3 hours in the theatre many, like myself, walked
out thinking almost solely of the song sequence that
happened in the first ~30 minutes of the film?
The amount of effort put into the film’s visual effects is
beyond comprehension to most. Shankar has illustrated the
likes of what people may have never even envisioned, even
in their wildest dreams. And although the film boasts great
effects from start to finish and all songs, in addition to
achievements in makeup, the crowning jewel of the movie is
arguably “Mersalayitten”. Shankar’s ability to bring the
most mundane daily routines and household items to life in
such creative ways is truly a rare and precious gift. From
outdated Nokia cell phones to iron weights all the way to
raw fish, the magician has waved his directorial wand to
ignite brand new ways to perceive the world around us, and
in the process created one of Tamil Cinema’s all time best
song videos. In fact, some would say that with I Shankar
has officially edged in a new revolution, and set the barrier
for visual effects in Tamil movies at an all time high.
And it wouldn’t be the first time Shankar has changed the
game. Obviously he is considered one of the masters of the
Tamil film industry, and we expect to see stunning visuals in
general with his films, whether or not they boast scientific-
related themes. But, in the case of I, where critics are
slightly divided over the strength of the core story, when
time has passed, what the film will really earn is a place in
history for is its path-breaking graphics and technology. In
fact, both the production story and ultimate results are
entirely reminiscent of what could be considered one of
Shankar’s previous major revolutions back in 1998 –
Jeans.
Jeans was another Shankar film with a long drawn out
production, a colossal budget and a family-friendly tale of
love & hijinx that broke box office records and went onto to
become a timeless hit after it premiered. Showing us locales
many had not visited before in South Indian cinema,
Shankar set a new level for the visual quality of Tamil films
with Jeans. And of course, a direct parallel to be drawn with
I, could come from the fact that many Tamil cinema fans
would tell you that, aside from seeing the wonders of the
world, the scenes that stuck in their mind were those of the
mind-boggling graphics of 1998 – to see dancing twin
Aishwarya Rai’s and skeletons doing Bharathanatyam
(legendary work by the late, great special effects artist S.T.
Venki). It’s safe to say that audiences were “mersalayitten”
back in the late ‘90s after seeing “Kannodu Kanbathellam”,
and now that same feeling has returned with I – even if just
for that one song video alone.
I is beyond most of what any normal person could concoct
in their subconscious. Whether or not the complexity of the
story has lived up to expectations people have drummed up
over the years is up for debate, but what is certain is that
Shankar has changed the level of the playing field when it
comes to what it will take to wow us in terms of graphics
now, much like he did before with Jeans, Indian and
Kaadhalan, to name a few.
From now on, I think it’s safe to say that, with the magical
dreams Shankar has woven in his latest film, technology
and effects in Tamil cinema will be judged on a basis of B.I
and A.I – before and after “I”.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

In for I again...!Kottayam Abhilash balcony full fc 60%...

Anandilum padam und....!Abhilash nd Anand parking full....!8th day...! :Giveup: 

Athukum mele dialigueinu ipozhum nalla response..!Vikraminte actingnu claps...! :Ok:

----------


## GangsteR

> In for I again...!Kottayam Abhilash balcony full fc 60%...
> 
> Anandilum padam und....!Abhilash nd Anand parking full....!8th day...!
> 
> Athukum mele dialigueinu ipozhum nalla response..!Vikraminte actingnu claps...!


koodutalum repeated viewrrs aakum!

----------


## michael

angenae njanum padam kandu.....eniku nalla ishtaayi.......beast song adippan aayi.....hats off to vikram .....3.5/5..

----------


## ajayrathnam

vikram pwalichu

----------


## jeeva

EE friday nilmbure fairyland 2 leku shift akum 1il Fahad mukku release undhu...

----------


## Don Mathew

> In for I again...!Kottayam Abhilash balcony full fc 60%...
> 
> Anandilum padam und....!Abhilash nd Anand parking full....!8th day...!
> 
> Athukum mele dialigueinu ipozhum nalla response..!Vikraminte actingnu claps...!


 :Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## ikka

> In for I again...!Kottayam Abhilash balcony full fc 60%...
> 
> Anandilum padam und....!Abhilash nd Anand parking full....!8th day...!
> 
> Athukum mele dialigueinu ipozhum nalla response..!Vikraminte actingnu claps...!


 :Band:  :Giveup:  How was the feel of BGM on second watch???

----------


## K K R

Pinalla  :Yahoo:  Mega BB da  :Clapping:

----------


## Viru

> Aa padathinu yojicha climax athu thanne. Tragedy aayond aalkark pidichilla


Tragic ending okke akam pakshe ithepole tragic ayathe konda arkum pidikathe

----------


## arjunan

Appol rajani annante film kazinjaal tamilile ettavum valliya hit vikaraminu swantham.  :Band:

----------


## arjunan

Ambala darling okke endhaayi. Athinte result arinjaale I verdict parayaan pattu ennu itv paranjaarnu.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> How was the feel of BGM on second watch???


1st watchnu thanne romantic bgm revenge bgm ok nannayi ishtapetirunnu....Ipozhum athe feel thanne...! :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

Nalloru commercial film thanne I based on beauty true love and revenge...!Revengeile cheriya kallu kadilal koodi ozhivaki kurachu koodi punchy aayit eduthirunnel ellaathukum mele aavumayirunnu ee padam...!Still innathe kaalath painkili aakumayirunna oru film ingane ee levelil aakiya Shankar thanne thaaram..! :Giveup: 

Anandil ninnu kure penpada irangi pokunnath kandu...! :Wink: 

Pinne SGyude flashback scenenu ithavana kooval aayirunnu....!Athu filminte reach aanu kaanikunnath...! :Giveup:

----------


## K K R

> Ambala darling okke endhaayi. Athinte result arinjaale I verdict parayaan pattu ennu itv paranjaarnu.


Angerude kili sherikkum poyi  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## House MD

> Nalloru commercial film thanne I based on beauty true love and revenge...!Revengeile cheriya kallu kadilal koodi ozhivaki kurachu koodi punchy aayit eduthirunnel ellaathukum mele aavumayirunnu ee padam...!Still innathe kaalath painkili aakumayirunna oru film ingane ee levelil aakiya Shankar thanne thaaram..!
> 
> Anandil ninnu kure penpada irangi pokunnath kandu...!
> 
> Pinne SGyude flashback scenenu ithavana kooval aayirunnu....!Athu filminte reach aanu kaanikunnath...!


Kuratchu b grade style ayi poyi sg annante acting and that scenes also... sathyam impact kuratchu.... vere aenthenkilum kadichal pottatha disease (multiple personality disorder,etc etc)ayittu onnu villian-te portions onnu maatti pidichirunenkil ee painkili b grade stuff polae varillayirunnu...

----------


## ikka



----------


## Saathan

> 





> Kurachu per parayana ketu Iyil matu shankar filmsne apekshichu vfx kuravaanennu.....Ithok vfx aanennu ariyunnath thanne ipol aanu....


njanum  :Shocked:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Saathan

> Chilark I songs koprayam....Chilark ennod ne irunthal best....chilark Tum todo na best....Chilark Pookale best....Chilark Mersalayiten aanu adipoli......Athaanu A R Rahman....!
> 
> Shabdhakohalam or koprayam ennu paranju nadakunnavanmark aaswathana sheshi illa ennu thanne karuthendiyirikunnu...!





> BGM sharikkum dull ayirunnu!.....kidu BGM ayirunnel padathinte impact double ayene!......songs were just OK!......





> BGM is really really kidu!!! This is the first time I am hearing a negative about BGM. All reviews and my friends said it is excellent..The villain revealing scene was saved because of BGM only!!! Please watch it second time paying attention to BGM...For BGM and songs alone, the movie is watchable twice!!!


jojo paranja polle songs ellam kidu anu... ARR  :Giveup: 

fight (gym & china) scenes ile BGM athra pidichilla... bakki ellam ARR did gd  :Good:

----------


## GangsteR

We are not trying to offend the transgender friends: Ojas
Rajani
Posted by: Only Kollywood January 21, 2015


Celebrity costume stylist Ojas Rajani, who played an
important role in Vikram – Shankar’s I, has requested her
transgender friends to drop protests and not to get
offended. There have been continuous protests from
transgender community outside Shankar’s residence for the
past few days over the disparaging portrayal of their
community in the film. They also demanded a public
apology from Vikram and Shankar.
“Please do not react in an angry manner as Shankar sir has
not tried to demean any character of mine. Infact, he has
shot it aesthetically and in a beautiful manner. It’s just a
story in a film of love where a character of mine falls in love
and reacts in a certain way. We are not trying to offend the
transgender friends. So, please I request u not to be
offended. Infact, we must be proud and happy that the film
has done well with such a great star cast and superb
director. I’m out of India for a shoot. Do please put a stop to
this anger and rejoice the success of the film,” says Ojas
Rajani in an official statement.

----------


## GangsteR

Even in weekdays, #I is running in nearly 50 shows
in Singapore. A rousing reception from the island
nation!

----------


## GangsteR

#Imovie 's #Karnataka 1st week nett is Rs.7.5 Crs..
Rocks the Box office at Both Multiplex and Single
Screens..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## philip pathanamthitta

> Dont put together kanthasamy and Bheema....Bheema adippan padamaanu....but climax ile tragedy mathramaanu pani aaye....athaayirunnu in fact best climax for that movie....annu tn audience were not flexible...ippo okke athirangiyaal sure Superhit aanu


Avasanam padathinu kayari pathanamthitta trinit trinity 1 .epoo full akum .

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ambala darling okke endhaayi. Athinte result arinjaale I verdict parayaan pattu ennu itv paranjaarnu.


Darling Super Hit , Aambala Hit Aakum Enn Thonunnu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Kuratchu b grade style ayi poyi sg annante acting and that scenes also... sathyam impact kuratchu.... vere aenthenkilum kadichal pottatha disease (multiple personality disorder,etc etc)ayittu onnu villian-te portions onnu maatti pidichirunenkil ee painkili b grade stuff polae varillayirunnu...


High classinu painkili itemaanu....But mass audiencenu ithok pidikum.....!Balconyil ninnayirunnu kooval... :Laughing:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 


Puthiya oru arivu aanallo...... :Giveup:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> In for I again...!Kottayam Abhilash balcony full fc 60%...Anandilum padam und....!Abhilash nd Anand parking full....!8th day...!Athukum mele dialigueinu ipozhum nalla response..!Vikraminte actingnu claps...!


 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## kidureports

> njanum



Execution of VFX, grand settings, special effects only shankar possible, he really knows to get the best out of the technicians and executes it very nicely.
Hope the script had been tighter...

----------


## Vigathakumaran

> Ra One oru hindi film aanu....Bigger budget und avark...!Ennitum oru shankar filminte vaalel ketaan ullathundo athil..?chammak chalo song maathram kollaam...Athinu Akon vendi vannu.....As a film aanenkilum as an entertainer aanenkilum Ra One verum waste....Athine oru real crap ennu vilikaam....!Pls dont compare I with Ra One...!
> 
> Ningalude viewpoint vachu ningalk Anniyanum Endhiranum Sivajiyum innum ishtapedendathallallo...Ellaathilum story kathiyaanu...Engu ninno poti mulakunna songanum fi8sinum ok athilum importance und... Logic illaatha story avayilum kaanaam...!
> 
> Si ol depends on the mindset and the perspective ennu parayendi varum....!I oru mikacha film ennu parayunnavar valare kuravayirikum....But 3 manikoor film palarkum kandirikan patunnu....Illogicality ok avar manapoorvam kandilla ennu nadikunnu....Padathinu watchable opinion varunnath avar potanmaarayath kondalla...marichu avar expect cheythathinu aduth ethiyakondaanu...


The difference is Sivaji and Anniyan remained entertaining and "I" was awfully boring to me. It seemed as the vfx and other technical aspects was trying to distract us from the film but it didn't really help.

----------


## Vigathakumaran

> yet to watch 'I' but ningal paranja yardsticks vechu Anniyan analyse cheythaal ithilum bheekaramaaya prashnangal athilum undu...
> "unrelated" visual spectacle, forced comedy track with a currently popular comedian, massively mounted songs, out-of-context CG (that looks ridiculous after a few years)... ithokke ennum undaayirunnathu thanne, for shankar. so I don't get the bit about his "wearing down".
> post-Anniyan phase-il Sivaji was a Rajni film directed by shankar as a fan (I'm not a fan of Sivaji because apart from the rollicking mottai avatar, it didn't have the power expected from a Rajni-Shankar outing, especially irritating were those "comical" scenes); Nanban was a mistake -- not a bad film but all the good things came from the original, so it's basically not a Shankar film. pinne ullathu Endhiran that I rate among Shankar's best work because it was a film where he pushed his own boundaries, moved away from the vigilante crusader genre and proved that something like sci-fi can be localised with Indian masala elements to stunning effect. and more importantly, it made the rest of the country, look at the south with renewed interest. 
> pinne "entertaining" ennathu relative alle? if 'I' is doing such tremendous business, it shows that there's no reason for Shankar to change his ways as long as he doesn't have plans to switch to "realistic" cinema, IMO.


Well the vfx in anniyan was good or affordable for that time. The difference is his other films were entertaining, I cannot believe any one of you when you say "I" is an entertaining film throughout the 3 hour duration. The film cannot even be classified as a sci-fi genre film, it's story was strictly a drama genre one but the Shankar tried to take that and mould it's story into something unbelievably awful. You cannot really justify tamil films being good by the amount of people going to see it in Tamil Nadu or how much of a hit it is in Tamilnadu, because most of the films people enjoy there are over campy and ridiculous to an extent. With an exemption of GVM movies and such logically made films.

----------


## Vigathakumaran

> R u madd..technically ee 2 movies Vinayan Moviesst standard polum undarnillaaa... apozhanuu shankar ...eganeyum undooo Mandhabudhikall


I guess theres no use in talking about how awful the movie was to SHANKAR fan boys. Serious most of his films are crap in terms of storyline with exception of NANBAN (which in my opinion is his best work, only because of him utilize a solid good storyline) 

Pinne ee shankarinu entha komb undo?.. You honestly cannot compare him to many of our legendary directors that focus on film as a storytelling method.

I find it disappointing you people are supporting a shitty tamil movie due to it's hype but whereas similar films which came out with such hype but yet shitty content gets thrashed by the same audience. I guess there is a double standard for tamil lunatic masala films and malayalam films

----------


## ikka

> 


Pinne, Janeeliyayude okke bhavi kuthupaala aayille!!! Chumma news kittathe oronnum thalli vidunnatha!!!!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Read it wrongly!!! 'Nayika marude' ennanu read cheythathu!!!

----------


## ikka

ABO, #Patas #Beeruva @AndhraBoxOffice  ·  8h 8 hours ago
*Shankar's #I trimmed!, now running with 178 Mins Duration in #Telugu*

----------


## ikka

Shankar's #I 7 Days AP/N Collections 

http://bit.ly/1yJW7mS 

*Except #Robo, no Dubbed film collected even 3/4th of this in AP/N Full run.*

----------


## Dylan

> Well the vfx in anniyan was good or affordable for that time. The difference is his other films were entertaining, I cannot believe any one of you when you say "I" is an entertaining film throughout the 3 hour duration. The film cannot even be classified as a sci-fi genre film, it's story was strictly a drama genre one but the Shankar tried to take that and mould it's story into something unbelievably awful. You cannot really justify tamil films being good by the amount of people going to see it in Tamil Nadu or how much of a hit it is in Tamilnadu, *because most of the films people enjoy there are over campy and ridiculous to an extent.* With an exemption of GVM movies and such logically made films.


well I understand that you hated the movie. kaanaathathu kondu tharkkikkaan illa...
but ee paranjathu gross generalisation aanu. don't look down on an industry where the shankars and karthik subbarajs and GVMs and mysskins and t.kumararajas and sundar c.s and pandirajs have all their respective audiences.

----------


## arjunan

> Puthiya oru arivu aanallo......


Pandu thotte anngane paryaarundu. Annyanu shesham long 10 years no hit for vikram. Jeansinu shesham prashath. Arjun have no good moview after gentlemann and muthalvan. Prabhudeva have any good hits after kathalan.? 1996 il irangiya indian enna filminu shesham kamalhasaante ormikapedunna ethra films undu. Avaishanmuki, vetayaadu vilyaadu, vishwaropam. Any more. After endhirn , linga, kochadiyaan.  :Smile:   chumma paranjennee  ullu. Ororo andaviswaasangale.

----------


## GangsteR

> Pandu thotte anngane paryaarundu. Annyanu shesham long 10 years no hit for vikram. Jeansinu shesham prashath. Arjun have no good moview after gentlemann and muthalvan. Prabhudeva have any good hits after kathalan.? 1996 il irangiya indian enna filminu shesham kamalhasaante ormikapedunna ethra films undu. Avaishanmuki, vetayaadu vilyaadu, vishwaropam. Any more. After endhirn , linga, kochadiyaan.   chumma paranjennee  ullu. Ororo andaviswaasangale.


boysinu sesham siddharth click aayillae?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## LoVe DJ

> I guess theres no use in talking about how awful the movie was to SHANKAR fan boys. *Serious most of his films are crap in terms of storyline with exception of NANBAN* (which in my opinion is his best work, only because of him utilize a solid good storyline) 
> 
> Pinne ee shankarinu entha komb undo?.. You honestly cannot compare him to many of our legendary directors that focus on film as a storytelling method.
> 
> I find it disappointing you people are supporting a shitty tamil movie due to it's hype but whereas similar films which came out with such hype but yet shitty content gets thrashed by the same audience. I guess there is a double standard for tamil lunatic masala films and malayalam films


shankar is one of the experienced director in india who is capable of executing movie in a big canvas.
my personal opinion about "I".. i liked the movie.dint have much expectation. there is nothing new in terms of story or the script.but entertaining reethiyil eduthuttund.

most of his movies are crap ennu parayunnathu..strongly disagree..Gentleman,indian,mudhalvan,boys,anniyan,  enthiran,kadalan ee movies ellaam cheythathu shankar thanne anu.,. :Adhupinne:  :Adhupinne:

----------


## ABE

> Pandu thotte anngane paryaarundu. Annyanu shesham long 10 years no hit for vikram. Jeansinu shesham prashath. Arjun have no good moview after gentlemann and muthalvan. Prabhudeva have any good hits after kathalan.? 1996 il irangiya indian enna filminu shesham kamalhasaante ormikapedunna ethra films undu. Avaishanmuki, vetayaadu vilyaadu, vishwaropam. Any more. After endhirn , linga, kochadiyaan.   chumma paranjennee  ullu. Ororo andaviswaasangale.


Daivathirumakan was a hit in tamil and also he got award for that.

----------


## ABE

> shankar is one of the experienced director in india who is capable of executing movie in a big canvas.
> my personal opinion about "I".. i liked the movie.dint have much expectation. there is nothing new in terms of story or the script.but entertaining reethiyil eduthuttund.
> 
> most of his movies are crap ennu parayunnathu..strongly disagree..Gentleman,indian,mudhalvan,boys,anniyan,  enthiran,kadalan ee movies ellaam cheythathu shankar thanne anu.,.


He is not making the so called classic "art" movie. He is making entertainers which entertains people and he was a success in that genre. And the producers are happy too. Who cares about the other things

----------


## arjunan

> Daivathirumakan was a hit in tamil and also he got award for that.


Anganthe semi hits okke vereyum undaakum. Pithamagan, kandaswamy okke. I mean memorable big hits. Annyan , dhool timil okke vikram was above   surya or may be equal. But athinu shesham vikram orupaadu down aayi poyille.

----------


## arjunan

> boysinu sesham siddharth click aayillae?


Hmm. Sidharth click aayi. But boyzil abinayicha other actors onnum click aayilla. Bharath, pinne masilamani enna filim ullavan onnum raksapetilla.

----------


## kevin

> I guess theres no use in talking about how awful the movie was to SHANKAR fan boys. Serious most of his films are crap in terms of storyline with exception of NANBAN (which in my opinion is his best work, only because of him utilize a solid good storyline) 
> 
> Pinne ee shankarinu entha komb undo?.. You honestly cannot compare him to many of our legendary directors that focus on film as a storytelling method.
> 
> I find it disappointing you people are supporting a shitty tamil movie due to it's hype but whereas similar films which came out with such hype but yet shitty content gets thrashed by the same audience. I guess there is a double standard for tamil lunatic masala films and malayalam films


storyline nokkanda making alle mooparde prathyekatha... gentlleman is a masterpiece, indian was superb, enthiran was truely out of the world, one and only one of its kind, athokkeyanu shankar the fimmaker..
story n screenplay kurachu risk eduthal angeru evideyo ethiyene.. 'I' athinula chance aayirunnu, kondu kalanju... 4 katha chernnu oru cllimax, 4 vikram enthokke aayirunnu expectation....padam vannappol thathaiva, storyine potte , screenplay um avg makingum nananja padakkam !

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR

Censor Officers' reply for transgender scenes in 'I'
Jan 21, 2015


Recently transgenders protested against Shankar's I as it
had scenes projecting their community in poor light.Now
Pakkirisami, one of the prominent officers of censor board
has said that hey have retained the transgender sequence
as it is portrayed in the point of view of the protagonist who
is just like any other guy in the society.
Also not just regional censor board, even the head office at
Delhi and Mumbai haven't cut those sequences. Hence if
some feels offended they should reach the court said
Pakkirisami in an interview.

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram defends Shankar in portraying transgenders
Jan 21, 2015
While the transgender community have lodged a complaint
against Vikram and Shankar seeking an unconditional public
apology for disparaging their community by portraying them
in bad light in their recent magnum-opus I, Vikram defends
his director. Vikram says the story has nothing do with
transgenders per se and they have no intention to hurt the
sentiments of any community.
Vikram added that even Suresh Gopi’s character was
showed as a pervert which doesn’t mean Shankar is
belittling the entire doctor community. “The models,
doctors, businessmen portrayed in the film don’t represent
their community in its entirety and they are individual
characters in the film,” told Vikram at a promotional event
for the film.
Meanwhile, the film’s worldwide gross has touched a
whopping 135 crores at the box-office for the first five days.

----------


## GangsteR

'I' a big boost to Amy Jackson's career
Time:3:02 pm Date: Jan 21, 2015


The success of Vikram-starrer Tamil romantic-thriller "I" has
cemented Amy Jackson's career in southern filmdom to the
extent that producers are now making a beeline to cast her.
With two big projects ready to kick off, Amy has come a
long way since her debut in 2010 Tamil romantic-drama
"Madraspattinam".
"Amy already has a film with Udhayanidhi Stalin and
Dhanush ready to go on floors. She has also been
approached two big-budget projects, one each in Tamil as
well as Telugu. She's on the verge of signing the dotted
lines," a source close to Amy told.
On Wednesday, Amy's yet-untitled Tamil project with
Udhayanidhi is going on floors.
"The film will portray Amy as a village belle, contrary to all
the glamorous roles she's played so far. It will be
interesting to see how audiences accept her in a different
role," film's director Thirukumaran told.
Amy will next team up with Dhanush for another Tamil film,
which will be directed by Velraj.
Velraj and Dhanush previously collaborated for 2014's big
hit "Vela Illa Pattathari".
Last year, Amy made her Telugu film debut opposite Ram
Charan in "Yevadu".
"She was offered a few projects post 'Yevadu', but she
couldn't sign them due to 'I'. She's expected to announce
about her next film in the language soon," the source added.

----------


## House MD

> Pandu thotte anngane paryaarundu. Annyanu shesham long 10 years no hit for vikram. Jeansinu shesham prashath. Arjun have no good moview after gentlemann and muthalvan. Prabhudeva have any good hits after kathalan.? 1996 il irangiya indian enna filminu shesham kamalhasaante ormikapedunna ethra films undu. Avaishanmuki, vetayaadu vilyaadu, vishwaropam. Any more. After endhirn , linga, kochadiyaan.   chumma paranjennee  ullu. Ororo andaviswaasangale.


96 indian shesham kamal haasante ormikkavunna othiri nalla movies undu.... after indian-avvai shanmughi, hey ram,thenali,anbe sivam, virumaandi,vasool raaja mbbs,vettayadu vilayadu, unaipol oruvan............. panchayhanthiram and viswaroopam koottunilla though I liked those movies

----------


## GangsteR

Smiley calls out Shankar's regressive take on Transwomen

http://www.sify.com/movies/smiley-ca...pvdfacdhh.html

----------


## GangsteR

OMG! Vikram Hints That 'I' Did Not Live Up To Its Pre-
Release Hype
http://www.filmibeat.com/tamil/news/...pe-171275.html

----------


## GangsteR

How does 'I' compare with Kaththi, Lingaa etc.

We have been reporting about I's box-office exploits
regularly. The film has many accolades, records and
milestones to its credit and Chennai city is one of the
centers where it is performing at the very best, along with
nearby Chengalpet. There has been great pressure for
tickets in all theaters and theater owners are reported to be
very happy at the opening response, aided by the Pongal
holidays too.
After a jam-packed opening weekend, it is heard that the
film is holding on well yesterday (first Monday) too, with
occupancies around the 60% mark.
In comparison to other recent biggies in Chennai city, let's
see how 'I' has fared. The below data are all opening
weekend gross collections estimated by Behindwoods
1. 'I' - 3.84 crores (5 day opening weekend)
2. Kaththi - 3.01 crores (5 day opening weekend)
3. Lingaa - 2.60 crores (3 day opening weekend)
4. Anjaan - 2.36 crores (3 day opening weekend)
5. Kochadaiiyaan - 1.81 crores (3 day opening weekend)

----------


## House MD

> OMG! Vikram Hints That 'I' Did Not Live Up To Its Pre-
> Release Hype
> http://www.filmibeat.com/tamil/news/...pe-171275.html


Another interview with vikram  in todays deccan chronicle also ...same content

----------


## GangsteR

> Another interview with vikram  in todays deccan chronicle also ...same content


copy paste  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

'I' hits the bull's eye making 100 crore
IANS | Jan 21, 2015, 11.48AM IST


Filmmaker Shankar's Tamil magnum opus 'I', despite mixed
reviews, has managed to set the box office on fire by collecting
over Rs.100 crore in its opening weekend worldwide. "The film
has done exceptionally good business outside Tamil Nadu as
well. In Kerala, it has set new records for a Tamil film. It has
already collected over Rs.100 crore worldwide and continues to
go strong at the ticket window," said trade analyst Trinath.
The dubbed Telugu version of "I" has done phenomenal
business in Andhra Pradesh. "On release day, the Telugu
version collected nearly Rs.9 crore, which is exceptional for
a dubbed film," he said.
The Hindi dubbed version of the film, according to Trinath,
has collected about Rs.6 crore since its release. Starring
Vikram, 'I' also features Amy Jackson and Upen Patel in
important roles.

----------


## Thala

one small doubt...is it really vikram?

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram tries to pacify the transgender community

The transgender community is up in arms against director
Shankar for portraying their community in bad light in I .
They have demanded an unconditional apology from
director Shankar and have also sought the removal of those
scenes from the film.
Reacting to this, the film’s hero, Vikram has said that I is a
film which is based on the imagination of the director and is
in no way connected with the realities of life. None of the
characters is real, he added. Will the transgender
community be pacified with Vikram’s explanation?

----------


## GangsteR

> one small doubt...is it really vikram?


fan made
.....

----------


## GangsteR

The AR Rahman-Santhosh Narayanan-I connection

Of all the upcoming musicians, the name Santhosh
Narayanan keeps flashing across everyone’s minds
without any doubts. For the composer has taken Tamil
cinema’s music to a different level. It is a known fact
that Santhosh is also one of ARR’s favorite musician, the
duo share a decent rapport. But does anyone know that
Oscar nayagan utilized Santhosh’s expertise in one of
his movies? Any guess on what the movie could have
been? Well, it’s the latest blockbuster “I” indeed.
“I” was a movie that had some rich re-recording in place
and some of the songs, fight sequences had mind
boggling BGMs. For the fight scene during the early part
of the movie that involved winning the title of
Mr.Tamilnadu ARR is said to have invited Santhosh on
board for RR, and the best part is that even his name
featured on the title cards. Well that’s some news you
won’t learn very often!

----------


## GangsteR

We have nothing against transgenders: Vikram
IndiaGlitz [Wednesday, January 21, 2015]
0 Comments
Tweet
Amid protests from transgenders against 'I', Vikram has
clarified that the film has nothing against transgenders
or any other community.
"It is a fiction and we were not intended to hurt anyone.
We respect the sentiments of everyone in the society,"
he said.
Pointing out that the character of Suresh Gopi (doctor)
also has negative shades, Vkram says, "what we have
shown in the film doesn't hold true for all doctors,
transgenders, businessmen or models. It is just a film
which is a product of imagination."

----------


## House MD

> one small doubt...is it really vikram?


NO.... why doubt??... no way its vikram...

----------


## Thala

> NO.... why doubt??... no way its vikram...


bt it luks like vikram only..tats y am asking..

----------


## ABE

> Anganthe semi hits okke vereyum undaakum. Pithamagan, kandaswamy okke. I mean memorable big hits. Annyan , dhool timil okke vikram was above   surya or may be equal. But athinu shesham vikram orupaadu down aayi poyille.


Pithamahan was an average hit.common man, it was a superhit. Kandaswami was another super hit, eventhough that movie is not up to mark.A movie like Daivathirumakan was a hit not a semi hit, Do you think that any other actor in tamil can make that movie a hit. I don't think so, in old times may be Kamal can do that.

----------


## ABE

Vikrams three promising movies were shelved even after the shoot starts.

After two years of discussions, Vikram began a film under the direction of Selvaraghavan in a project dubbed by the media as Sindubad. The film began shoot and completed a schedule by early 2010 in the Himalayas with Swati Reddy appearing as the female lead. However, the film was reported to be momentarily shelved and subsequently never took off again after the producer Singanamala Ramesh walked out. Vikram then agreed terms to feature in Vikram Kumar's 24 produced by Mohan Natarajan, with Ileana D'Cruz signed on to play the female lead role. The film progressed briefly with shots being canned in caves, before the director was ousted from the project, cancelling the film. Vikram then also shot briefly for a third successive shelved project directed by Boopathy Pandian for the same producer, featuring him in the role of an investigative cop; however the film failed to progress and instead Natarajan financed Vikram's next

----------


## Viru

> Pithamahan was an average hit.common man, it was a superhit. Kandaswami was another super hit, eventhough that movie is not up to mark.A movie like Daivathirumakan was a hit not a semi hit, Do you think that any other actor in tamil can make that movie a hit. I don't think so, in old times may be Kamal can do that.


Deiva thirumagal okke vikrathine konde mathre pattulu padam hitum ayirunu

Kandaswami hit oke kanulu max,pakshe aa padam konde vikrathine dosham mathre sambavichitulu

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

kandasamy hit aayaa?? :Laughing: ......

hard work ennokkepparanju inginokke veno??.....
tamizhanmaaru kelkkandaa :Laughing:

----------


## ABE

> Deiva thirumagal okke vikrathine konde mathre pattulu padam hitum ayirunu
> 
> Kandaswami hit oke kanulu max,pakshe aa padam konde vikrathine dosham mathre sambavichitulu


What about Pithamakan was the 7th highest hit in Vikrams career

----------


## ABE

> kandasamy hit aayaa??......
> 
> hard work ennokkepparanju inginokke veno??.....
> tamizhanmaaru kelkkandaa


It was a hit, producer makes money.. ninakku valla doubtum undenkil ITV yodu chodichu kollu....lol

----------


## Viru

> What about Pithamakan was the 7th highest hit in Vikrams career


BO kuriche onum ariyilla aa samayathe

Padam kidilan anen ariyam,vikram show stealer

----------


## ABE

> BO kuriche onum ariyilla aa samayathe
> 
> Padam kidilan anen ariyam,vikram show stealer


Kandittille, a must watch for Vikram and Surya fans.........So down to earth acting. You won't expect such a movie in tamil in those days.

----------


## Viru

> Kandittille, a must watch for Vikram and Surya fans.........So down to earth acting. You won't expect such a movie in tamil in those days.


Njan kandite okke und BO perfone kuriche arillena paranje

Athil vikram thane thakarthathe surya is not anywhere close to that

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> It was a hit, producer makes money.. ninakku valla doubtum undenkil ITV yodu chodichu kollu....lol


hmmm.......doubt undaarnnu.....ividuthepolethanne  hostelile baax aappees pandits theerthuthannu...

----------


## Saathan

> It was a hit, producer makes money.. ninakku valla doubtum undenkil ITV yodu chodichu kollu....lol


Kanthaswamy BO il hit alla

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Kanthaswamy BO il hit alla


njan aadyaayittanu kelkkane athu hit aayennu.....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> It was a hit, producer makes money.. ninakku valla doubtum undenkil ITV yodu chodichu kollu....lol


Kandaswami TNil heavy initial aayirunnu....Athinu shesham down aayi....!Hit aanennu paranju ketitilla.....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Anganthe semi hits okke vereyum undaakum. Pithamagan, kandaswamy okke. I mean memorable big hits. Annyan , dhool timil okke vikram was above   surya or may be equal. But athinu shesham vikram orupaadu down aayi poyille.


Dhool,saamy,Anniyan timeil Vikram heavy star aayirunnu....Much bigger than Surya....!Surya Anniyanu shesham Gajini irangi koluthiyathode aanu stardom kuthichu kayariyath.....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Puthiya oru arivu aanallo......


Puthiya arivonnumalla....Enikithu pande thonniyitullathaanu Nayakanmarude kaaryathil.......!Shankar Filmil abhinayichal naturally adutha filmum aa level varanam.....athu nadakaarilla mikapozhum...!Arjun,Prabhudeva,Vikram ivarkellam patiyath athaanu.....Shankar moviek shesham thaazhot poyi Graph....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> The difference is Sivaji and Anniyan remained entertaining and "I" was awfully boring to me. It seemed as the vfx and other technical aspects was trying to distract us from the film but it didn't really help.


Ofcourse Sivaji and Anniyan were truly mass films whereas I is all about beauty and Love.....!Certainly not a Great movie but still its not that bad either....!In todays standards as a romantic thriller I easily stands abv avg.....!

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Puthiya arivonnumalla....Enikithu pande thonniyitullathaanu Nayakanmarude kaaryathil.......!Shankar Filmil abhinayichal naturally adutha filmum aa level varanam.....athu nadakaarilla mikapozhum...!Arjun,Prabhudeva,Vikram ivarkellam patiyath athaanu.....Shankar moviek shesham thaazhot poyi Graph....!


nayikamaaru field outum :Laugh:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> nayikamaaru field outum


Oru vidham mika nayikamarum kathikal oruvidham kazhiyarakumbol aanu shankar films cheythitullath...

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Oru vidham mika nayikamarum kathikal oruvidham kazhiyarakumbol aanu shankar films cheythitullath...


sarayu okke ennaano aavo shankar filmil heroin aavunnathu:

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> Puthiya arivonnumalla....Enikithu pande thonniyitullathaanu Nayakanmarude kaaryathil.......!Shankar Filmil abhinayichal naturally adutha filmum aa level varanam.....athu nadakaarilla mikapozhum...!Arjun,Prabhudeva,Vikram ivarkellam patiyath athaanu.....Shankar moviek shesham thaazhot poyi Graph....!


ee sambavam whatsappil kidannu karangundallo...

Advice to upcmnig actors - Don't act in Shankar's movie, carrier should be mangled after a mega hit.eg arjun- gentleman.
Prabhudeva- kathalan.
Kamalhasan- Indian.
Prasanth- Jeans.
Vikram- Annyan.
Rajni- enthiran.
No big hit can be made after aforesaid movies.
Even Rajni going through the same situation. Others already opted field out.

----------


## KRRISH2255

Shankar Padathil Thanne Allee Vijay Abhinayichathu... 
Athu Kazhinju Career Highest Grosser Kittiyalloooo... Thuppakki & Kaththi... 

Indian Kazhinju Allee... Kamals Biggest Grosser Dashavatharam & Vishwaroopam Vannathu... 

Ini Arjun Aanel Thanne Gentleman Kazhinju Again Got A Biggest Hit In Muthalavan Tat Too Shankar... 

The Problem Is Shankarinte Koode Ulla Padangal Ok Avarude Thanne Carrer Biggest Hits Aanu... 
Tat Is Not Their Value... It's Value Of Shankar Tooo... 

Shankar Enna Director Is Above Tamil Industry... But Not Any Other Directors In Tamil... His Market... 

Aa Shankar Illaathe Aa Range Oru Hit Undaakaan Aarkkum Pattunnillaaa... Lack Of Shankars Value... Athaanu Saaram...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ee sambavam whatsappil kidannu karangundallo...
> 
> Advice to upcmnig actors - Don't act in Shankar's movie, carrier should be mangled after a mega hit.eg arjun- gentleman.
> Prabhudeva- kathalan.
> Kamalhasan- Indian.
> Prasanth- Jeans.
> Vikram- Annyan.
> Rajni- enthiran.
> No big hit can be made after aforesaid movies.
> Even Rajni going through the same situation. Others already opted field out.


Athinte reason Shankarinte levelil Grand aakunnath poyit athinte aduthu polum varunna directors tamilil kuravaayirunnu ennathaayirunnu....Innu but kurachu nalla directors tamilil und.....

----------


## veecee

> yet to watch 'I' but ningal paranja yardsticks vechu Anniyan analyse cheythaal ithilum bheekaramaaya prashnangal athilum undu...
> "unrelated" visual spectacle, forced comedy track with a currently popular comedian, massively mounted songs, out-of-context CG (that looks ridiculous after a few years)... ithokke ennum undaayirunnathu thanne, for shankar. so I don't get the bit about his "wearing down".
> post-Anniyan phase-il Sivaji was a Rajni film directed by shankar as a fan (I'm not a fan of Sivaji because apart from the rollicking mottai avatar, it didn't have the power expected from a Rajni-Shankar outing, especially irritating were those "comical" scenes); Nanban was a mistake -- not a bad film but all the good things came from the original, so it's basically not a Shankar film. pinne ullathu Endhiran that I rate among Shankar's best work because it was a film where he pushed his own boundaries, moved away from the vigilante crusader genre and proved that something like sci-fi can be localised with Indian masala elements to stunning effect. and more importantly, it made the rest of the country, look at the south with renewed interest. 
> pinne "entertaining" ennathu relative alle? if 'I' is doing such tremendous business, it shows that there's no reason for Shankar to change his ways as long as he doesn't have plans to switch to "realistic" cinema, IMO.


pinnalla...
anniyan first half nekal bedam anu I first half ennu thonni, may be over exp karanam ayirikum.
bhai I kandille, kanu, ningalku ishtapedum, i am sure.

----------


## ABE

> Kanthaswamy BO il hit alla


Ariyavunna aarodelum chodikku, padam kathi anelum initial kondu thanne hit aayi..

----------


## ABE

> pinnalla...
> anniyan first half nekal bedam anu I first half ennu thonni, may be over exp karanam ayirikum.
> bhai I kandille, kanu, ningalku ishtapedum, i am sure.


I is far better than Anniyaan enna enikku thonniyathu..Anniyaan oru typical Shankar ant-corruption movie aayirunnu, I is romantic thriller.. If people view the movie in that sense, no doubt as a movie I is far better than Anniyan.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Drishyam,BangaloreDays,Twenty20,Mayamohini....chil  apol b class ulpade Vellimoongayum.....Ithrayumaanu 20cr clubil ulla films...!


ithellaam keralathil ninnu mathram 20cr+ vannittundo ?  :Engane:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ividuthe kaaryamaanu paranje.....Ivide Vijayum Vikramum ok kazhinjalleyullu Rajiniyum Kamalum ok ipozhathe avasthayil...


eppozhathe avasthayil ? vikram ath oru thavana enkilum prove cheyyatte... ennittaalochikkaam

rajniyum kamalum okke pulikal thanne aanu... vikram I kku shesham aayo aavo

malayalathil 2 big young stars vannaal rajniyum kamalum aayirikum keralathile ettavum valiya OL stars..

----------


## ABE

How does 'I' compare with Kaththi, Lingaa etc ...
How does 'I' compare with Kaththi, Lingaa etc.
Jan 20, 2015
We have been reporting about I's box-office exploits regularly. The film has many accolades, records and milestones to its credit and Chennai city is one of the centers where it is performing at the very best, along with nearby Chengalpet. There has been great pressure for tickets in all theaters and theater owners are reported to be very happy at the opening response, aided by the Pongal holidays too.

After a jam-packed opening weekend, it is heard that the film is holding on well yesterday (first Monday) too, with occupancies around the 60% mark. 

In comparison to other recent biggies in Chennai city, let's see how 'I' has fared. The below data are all opening weekend gross collections estimated by Behindwoods

1. 'I' - 3.84 crores (5 day opening weekend)
2. Kaththi - 3.01 crores (5 day opening weekend)
3. Lingaa - 2.60 crores (3 day opening weekend)
4. Anjaan - 2.36 crores (3 day opening weekend)
5. Kochadaiiyaan - 1.81 crores (3 day opening weekend)

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 40 okke over thanne....ee opening huge thanne....but ee talk kondu Kerala ullpade ellaa area um safe aayathu kandille....athu thanne kaaranam....





> Yes Andhrayil 40Crsnu mukalil share varunnath Big Blockbustersnalle.....?Apol athok nalla over aanu......
> 
> Keralathil correct rate aayirunnu....5.35Cr.....!alannu murichulla vaangal aayi poyi athu....





> AP Vallya Loss Varillaaa Ennu Thonnunnu... Sub Distrubution Ok Koode Aanu Rates Koodi 40Cr Ethiyath... 
> 36Cr Aayrunnu AP Rights Amount... Which Includes 50% Of Telugu Satellite Rights... 
> But Avarude Kayyil Ninnu Sub Distribution Eduthavarkku Losses Undaavum... Overpricing...


I ude karyathil over pricing sambavichitte illa.. nere thirichaa sambavichittullath..  :Badpc: 
ningal okke thala kondu thanne aano chindhikkunnath  :Ahupinne:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Pazhassira vittupoyatho angeekarikkan ula madiyo


yes.. athu pole christian brothers  :Yes3:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 40cr ithiri adhikam thanne......30cr mathiyayirunnu tamil dubbednu....


30cr um adhikam thanne aanu.. 30cr nu enthoram biryani kazhikkaaam  :Ahupinne: 
ente abhiprayathil 12cr mathiyaayirunu.. 

edo manushyaa.. koora wom vannittum nashtam aavaathirikkaan chance ulla padam veruthe kodukkanamaayirunu alle ?  :Badpc: 

arhichathilum kuravanu appol telugu rights.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Anganthe semi hits okke vereyum undaakum. Pithamagan, kandaswamy okke. I mean memorable big hits. Annyan , dhool timil okke vikram was above   surya or may be equal. But athinu shesham vikram orupaadu down aayi poyille.


vikram nte range il surya ethunnath ayan okke varunnathode aanu.. ghajini yiloode superstar range kashti ethi.

vikram 3cr okke remuneration vangumbol ajith okke 2cr il aayirunu
2003 okke vikram polichadukkai top 2 BBs + 1 hit athinte koode national award um

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> I guess theres no use in talking about how awful the movie was to SHANKAR fan boys. Serious most of his films are crap in terms of storyline with exception of NANBAN (which in my opinion is his best work, only because of him utilize a solid good storyline) 
> 
> Pinne ee shankarinu entha komb undo?.. You honestly cannot compare him to many of our legendary directors that focus on film as a storytelling method.
> 
> I find it disappointing you people are supporting a shitty tamil movie due to it's hype but whereas similar films which came out with such hype but yet shitty content gets thrashed by the same audience. I guess there is a double standard for tamil lunatic masala films and malayalam films


shankarinte class manasilakkan pattunnilla.. alle

1st train il vachu koodayil enthanennu chodikumbol apple ennu parayunna scene kandayiruno?

----------


## Saathan

> Ariyavunna aarodelum chodikku, padam kathi anelum initial kondu thanne hit aayi..


Kanthaswamy big budget padam anu athu initial kondu onnum hit akilla...

----------


## KRRISH2255

World Wide Collection Of I In 7 Days... 
Territory
Gross
Net
Share

Tamil Nadu
54Cr
41Cr
25.5Cr

AP/Nizam
38Cr
33Cr
23Cr

Kerala
12.2Cr
9.8Cr
4.9Cr

Karnataka
9.65Cr
7.63Cr
3.90Cr

Hindi
11Cr
8.5Cr
4.75Cr

ROI
3.3Cr
2.5Cr
1.25Cr

Overseas
35Cr
NA
17.5Cr

WW Total
163Cr
128Cr(India)
81Cr

----------


## ABE

> Kanthaswamy big budget padam anu athu initial kondu onnum hit akilla...


Iyaalu onnu research cheiythu nokku vivaram kittum...Producer himself said that it was a hit. Youtube thappiyaal kittum.

----------


## Manoj

> Puthiya arivonnumalla....Enikithu pande thonniyitullathaanu Nayakanmarude kaaryathil.......!Shankar Filmil abhinayichal naturally adutha filmum aa level varanam.....athu nadakaarilla mikapozhum...!Arjun,Prabhudeva,Vikram ivarkellam patiyath athaanu.....Shankar moviek shesham thaazhot poyi Graph....!


Ororo vidditharangal, Indian kazhinju vanna Avvai shanmukhi, Tenali okke keralathil century thikacha films aanu, vamban hits um aanu. Shankar range vere, matu directors vere. Prabhudeva ethrayo kaalam field Il undayirinnu, ayaalude padangalude nilavaram kondanu field out aayathu, arjunum athu pole thanne. Rajni okke ethrayo hits undu, ayaal selective aaya sesham Shankar padamanu kooduthal cheyyunnathu, padayappa, baasha okke industriyile biggest hits alle. Mikacha padangal eppozhum odum, Shankar padavumayi baakiyullavarude padam compare cheyyaruthu...athokke range vereyanu...

----------


## Perumthachan

> Puthiya arivonnumalla....Enikithu pande thonniyitullathaanu Nayakanmarude kaaryathil.......!Shankar Filmil abhinayichal naturally adutha filmum aa level varanam.....athu nadakaarilla mikapozhum...!Arjun,Prabhudeva,Vikram ivarkellam patiyath athaanu.....Shankar moviek shesham thaazhot poyi Graph....!


http://www.msn.com/en-in/entertainme...ors/ar-AA8nmgK

*From Prashanth to Rajinikanth, life after a hit Shankar film goes downhill for actors*

----------


## ABE

> http://www.msn.com/en-in/entertainme...ors/ar-AA8nmgK
> 
> *From Prashanth to Rajinikanth, life after a hit Shankar film goes downhill for actors*


Malayala Manorama too...
http://www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bi...Id=3&BV_ID=@@@

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

@Vigathakumaran ,...
shankar films ellaam crap aanennu engine parayum???......

----------


## K K R

> @Vigathakumaran ,...
> shankar films ellaam crap aanennu engine parayum???......


Avanu pranthaanu !

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Avanu pranthaanu !


eeshwaraa......   :Vandivittu:

----------


## Deewana

The all India collections of I were around 95 crore nett till the end of business on Sunday. The business is huge down South but the cost to cover is also huge. The film will cross the other big South Indian film Lingaa released a few weeks back which grossed around 125 crore nett.

http://www.boxofficeindia.com/Detail...s#.VMBi3V2t-o8
 @tinjuJISHNU @KRRISH2255

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## ikka

> World Wide Collection Of I In 7 Days... 
> Territory
> Gross
> Net
> Share
> 
> Tamil Nadu
> 54Cr
> 41Cr
> ...


*Kerala collection was 10.7Cr after 5 days...So next 2 weekdays only 1.5Cr, 75 lakhs per day only!!!! I was expecting 1Cr range each day!!! 

If this trend continues, likely collection after 10 days from Kerala will be near to 14Cr -- Above 1Cr less than all predictions here!!!!!*

 :Badday:  :Badday:

----------


## arjunan

75 lacs perday correct aakum. Drop undu frm monday. Tmrw 4 malayalam film confirmed aayi. Ella centersilum oru theateril continue cheyyum with 4 shows.

----------


## ikka

@KRRISH2255

As per Koimoi, In Hindi 9.15Cr nett till Monday!! So till Tuesday it will be near to 10Cr!!!

----------


## anupkerb1

> *I guess theres no use in talking about how awful the movie was to SHANKAR fan boys. Serious most of his films are crap in terms of storyline with exception of NANBAN (which in my opinion is his best work, only because of him utilize a solid good storyline)* 
> 
> Pinne ee shankarinu entha komb undo?.. You honestly cannot compare him to many of our legendary directors that focus on film as a storytelling method.
> 
> I find it disappointing you people are supporting a shitty tamil movie due to it's hype but whereas similar films which came out with such hype but yet shitty content gets thrashed by the same audience. I guess there is a double standard for tamil lunatic masala films and malayalam films



Wat abt Indian & gentlemn ??? 

Nanban shankars best :Badpc: : :Hoennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Iyaalu onnu research cheiythu nokku vivaram kittum...Producer himself said that it was a hit. Youtube thappiyaal kittum.


Antonydu chotichalum parayum ella padavum hit aanennu...nammal athokae vishwasikkumo

----------


## GangsteR

http://m.asianetnews.tv/enews/articl...rector-Shankar

----------


## GangsteR

'I' surpasses 'Kaththi' and 'PK' in initial collections.

Despite indifferent word of mouth and mixed reviews
Shankar's mega movie 'Ii' is surging ahead in the box office.
The five day collections of the movie in Chennai and the
overseas box office is staggering. The movie collected 3.83
crore from Chennai beating 'Kaththi' record of 3.01 crore.
Outside India in many centres 'I' even left behind ' Aamir
Khan's 'PK', some sources say. 'I' has already grossed
Rs.135 crore so far and became the first movie of Vikram to
get into the hallowed 1 billion club. This is the third movie of
Shankar in the hundred crore club after 'Sivaji' and
'Enthiran'.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## sankarsanadh

status ippol nalla drop undo,linga pole ithum lossilekkano

----------


## sankarsanadh

telugil ippol nalla drop vannallo,39 cr collect akan iniyum 16cr nedanam.e weekil puthiya telugu releases undu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 30cr um adhikam thanne aanu.. 30cr nu enthoram biryani kazhikkaaam 
> ente abhiprayathil 12cr mathiyaayirunu.. 
> 
> edo manushyaa.. koora wom vannittum nashtam aavaathirikkaan chance ulla padam veruthe kodukkanamaayirunu alle ? 
> 
> arhichathilum kuravanu appol telugu rights.


Koluthiyal ulla kaaryamalle machan parayunnath....Ri8s edukumbol worst caseum best case scenarioyum consider cheythu randinteyum idak varunna oru thukayil vende edukaan...!Producerne njan kutam parayilla....Avar max kitaane sramiku...but areawise distributors ithok nokendathund....

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Antonydu chotichalum parayum ella padavum hit aanennu...nammal athokae vishwasikkumo


yaarathu antha antony??

----------


## sankarsanadh

According to sify,I is a super hit

Chennai Box-Office: Pongal weekend – January 14 to 18




The Chennai Pongal weekend box-office is booming. Shankar's big budget Vikram-Amy Jackson fantasy romantic revenge story I took a gargantuan opening. Footfalls across mall multiplexes and single screens were very high during Pongal holidays.

Riding on I, Sundar C's Vishal starrer Aambala and GV Prakash's Darling which got the spill-over audiences too rocked. Al the three films are winners in their own way, and are profitable for their producers.

The clear winner by miles and miles is I, the undisputed number one at CBO. The film had a occupancy of 95% across the screens and has grossed a mind blowing Rs 4.07 Cr during the five-day weekend. Even though the film was torn apart by the critics, the audiences thronged the screens.

At number two is Vishal's Aambala, which was not liked by critics and majority of the audiences. But thanks to Vishal's strategy of releasing it for the festival season and pitting it against I, paid off. The spill-over audiences and tax free status helped it to generate decent numbers in Chennai city, around 70 lakhs.

In the third place is GV Prakash's Darling, a horror comedy, which was surprisingly liked by audiences and critics. The film generated Rs 20 lakhs in Chennai city with from limited screens and shows. And thanks to its shoe-string budget will make money for all concerned.

Aamir Khan's PK in the fourth place continues to attract audiences in multiplexes, though the number of shows and screens has been cut down due to Pongal releases. In the fifth position is Kappal.


http://www.sify.com/movies/boxoffice...6&cid=13525926

----------


## ParamasivaM

> World Wide Collection Of I In 7 Days... 
> Territory
> Gross
> Net
> Share
> 
> Tamil Nadu
> 54Cr
> 41Cr
> ...


Lingaa 80Cr share alle WW

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Antonydu chotichalum parayum ella padavum hit aanennu...nammal athokae vishwasikkumo


Antony parayilla..IVS flop aanennu antony thanne alle paranjath.....but Anto parayum... :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Wat abt Indian & gentlemn ??? 
> 
> Nanban shankars best:


Athum copy paste aaya Nanban Shankars best polum... :Laughing:

----------


## Viru

USA gross after the first 6 days in Tamil, Telugu and Hindi  reported to be 1.17 million USD ,All-time 5th

UK gross after the first 6 days in Tamil and Hindi - reported to be 275,576 pounds,All-time 5th

----------


## sankarsanadh

> USA gross after the first 6 days in Tamil, Telugu and Hindi  reported to be 1.17 million USD ,All-time 5th
> 
> UK gross after the first 6 days in Tamil and Hindi - reported to be 275,576 pounds,All-time 5th


small drop undennu thonnunnu

----------


## Viru

> small drop undennu thonnunnu


Drop varum enalum all time 2nd akumene thonunu UK ilum US ilum oke

----------


## POKIRI

> shankarinte class manasilakkan pattunnilla.. alle
> 
> 1st train il vachu koodayil enthanennu chodikumbol apple ennu parayunna scene kandayiruno?


Athil enthaayirunnu class  :Ahupinne:  :chori alla:

----------


## xeon

> Athil enthaayirunnu class  :chori alla:



sundariyaaya naayikaye apple inodu upamikkunnu...  :Band:  

athanu class

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *Kerala collection was 10.7Cr after 5 days...So next 2 weekdays only 1.5Cr, 75 lakhs per day only!!!! I was expecting 1Cr range each day!!! 
> 
> If this trend continues, likely collection after 10 days from Kerala will be near to 14Cr -- Above 1Cr less than all predictions here!!!!!*


Njanum 1cr vachu pokum ennaanu pratheekshichath weekdaysil.....Drop vannitund....but nirmal release standardsil still very gud collection aanu....Extra screens illaathe single screenil maathramayi heavy occupancyil pokaanulla collection und...!

----------


## Jo Johnson

Within one week WW share all time second aayalle..... :Giveup: 

But 1stil ethaan chillara dhooramalla....Athukum mele....!

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Athil enthaayirunnu class  :chori alla:


An apple a day keeps the "doctor" away :Vandivittu:   :Vandivittu:

----------


## xeon

> 'I' surpasses 'Kaththi' and 'PK' in initial collections.
> 
> Despite indifferent word of mouth and mixed reviews
> Shankar's mega movie 'Ii' is surging ahead in the box office.
> The five day collections of the movie in Chennai and the
> overseas box office is staggering. The movie collected 3.83
> crore from Chennai beating 'Kaththi' record of 3.01 crore.
> Outside India in many centres 'I' even left behind ' Aamir
> Khan's 'PK', some sources say. 'I' has already grossed
> ...


PK yude enthu collection pottichunna?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> PK yude enthu collection pottichunna?


Outside India evide okeyo pottichennu....athu viswasikan vayya

----------


## xeon

> Outside India evide okeyo pottichennu....athu viswasikan vayya


jaba jaba ...  Parayunnenokke kurachu logic vende... PK yude record pottichu polum

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Outside India evide okeyo pottichennu....athu viswasikan vayya


PK yudeyo  :Shocked: 

Entiran Vettikkathe Enth PK ; Valla Srilankayil Aayirikkum

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> PK yudeyo Entiran Vettikkathe Enth PK ; Valla Srilankayil Aayirikkum


Chumma nice ayittu thalliyathayirikum....

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> jaba jaba ...  Parayunnenokke kurachu logic vende... PK yude record pottichu polum


Ethu web news athu?

----------


## saamy

padam kandirunnu monday matinee from changanassery abhinaya status -almost fullayirunnu anuvilum nalla rush undayirunnu.....watchable entertainer...Vikram  :salut:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> padam kandirunnu monday matinee from changanassery abhinaya status -almost fullayirunnu anuvilum nalla rush undayirunnu.....watchable entertainer...Vikram


Pinnalla..... :Giveup:

----------


## xeon

> Ethu web news athu?


ariyilla gangster post cheythatha... avan veruthe post cheythathakum

----------


## wayanadan

*'I' in the all-time Top 5 after just 6 days*Jan 22, 2015

It's time now to look at the overseas performance of *'I' in the key markets of US and UK. The film is doing rousing business here too just like back home, and the stakeholders are much-pleased with the opening.*

*USA gross after the first 6 days in Tamil, Telugu and Hindi - reported to be 1.17 million USD (7.19 crores) (all-time Number 5). Superstar's movies like Enthiran, Lingaa, Sivaji and also Kamal's Vishwaroopam are higher than 'I' currently.*

*UK gross after the first 6 days in Tamil and Hindi - reported to be 275,576 pounds (2.56 crores). 'I' is currently at the all-time number 5 slot in UK, overtaking the likes of Lingaa already. It has higher spots in its sights indeed. Last year's highest grosser was Kaththi with around 333,522 pounds in the UK.*

----------


## ikka

> PK yude enthu collection pottichunna?


Malasia & Singapore aayirikkum!!! that is correct!!

----------


## ikka

> Njanum 1cr vachu pokum ennaanu pratheekshichath weekdaysil.....Drop vannitund....but nirmal release standardsil still very gud collection aanu....Extra screens illaathe single screenil maathramayi heavy occupancyil pokaanulla collection und...!


Yes...Definitely capable of crossing 20Cr mark in lifetime run if good collection comes this weekend!! That will be huge !!!!

----------


## xeon

> Malasia & Singapore aayirikkum!!! that is correct!!


athu chilappo correct aakum. malasiya oke ishtampole tamils undallo

----------


## GangsteR

> yaarathu antha antony??


Driver .....

----------


## GangsteR

> Antony parayilla..IVS flop aanennu antony thanne alle paranjath.....but Anto parayum...


:okie: ....

----------


## GangsteR

> Ethu web news athu?


metromatinee...

----------


## GangsteR

> ariyilla gangster post cheythatha... avan veruthe post cheythathakum


http://www.metromatinee.com/news-art...lections-10378

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Driver .....


athoru thettallaallo :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Antony parayilla..IVS flop aanennu antony thanne alle paranjath.....but Anto parayum...


Angane Anto Paranja Oru Padam Ninak Parayamo

----------


## Mayavi 369

Nale TCR Sapna , Ravikrishna , Sree il Ninn Remove Aakum

----------


## Mayavi 369

TCR kairali Share 11 Lakhs @KRRISH2255

----------


## ACME

> athu chilappo correct aakum. malasiya oke ishtampole tamils undallo


bangalore also.that is an achievement.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Angane Anto Paranja Oru Padam Ninak Parayamo


Anto nashtam ennu parayunna ethenkilum onnu kaanikaamo...? :Laughing:

----------


## kallan pavithran

Innale night 10.30 show kandu from pvr - houseful with lot of families.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Innale night 10.30 show kandu from pvr - houseful with lot of families.


Padam engane undu?

----------


## kallan pavithran

> Padam engane undu?


bore adichilla. vikram kidu.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Anto nashtam ennu parayunna ethenkilum onnu kaanikaamo...?


Anto Evideyum Onnum Parayarilla

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Anto Evideyum Onnum Parayarilla


Parayanayi vallathum vende..... :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Parayanayi vallathum vende.....


Kashtam Aayi Poyi  :Sad:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Kashtam Aayi Poyi


Ishtam pole flops und.....Ennaalum mikathum table profits aayirikum.....Chilar athellam hits ennu parayumayirikum.....Njan avanu reply kodukuvayirunnu....Antony vare chothichal ellaam hit ennu parayum enna comment thetaanennu kaanichenneyullu.....!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ishtam pole flops und.....Ennaalum mikathum table profits aayirikum.....Chilar athellam hits ennu parayumayirikum.....Njan avanu reply kodukuvayirunnu....Antony vare chothichal ellaam hit ennu parayum enna comment thetaanennu kaanichenneyullu.....!


Njan Ninne Qoute Cheythale 2 Reply Kittullu , Evideyum Oru Anakkam Illa Atha  :Read:

----------


## Madhavanunni

*I -**1st Week** [Released on Jan 14, 2015]*
*Run Till: Jan 18, 2015*
*No of days: 5* 
*Total No of Shows –* *3823**[81 Centers + 109 extra theatres]*

*1st Week–**3823 Shows* *(**81 Centers* */163 Theatres)* *||27 Extra theares Removed||723 SHs/D*


1.Thiruvananthapuram - Anjali    {Jan 14:6 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali   {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Thiruvananthapuram - Sree     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Thiruvananthapuram - New     {Jan 14:6 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Thiruvananthapuram - Sreepadmanabha
Thiruvananthapuram - Devipriya     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
2.Ernakulam - Saritha
Ernakulam - Kavitha
Ernakulam - Sangeetha
Ernakulam - PVR[16 Shows]   {Jan 14-15:15 Shows,Frm Jan 16:16 Shows}
Ernakulam - Cinemax[10 Shows]   {Jan 14-15:11 Shows,Frm Jan 16:10 Shows}
Ernakulam - Q Cinemas[8 Shows]    {Jan 14:4 shows,Frm Jan 15:8 shows}
Ernakuam - Pan Cinemas[8 Shows]
3.Kozhikode - Apsara 
Kozhikode - Kairali   {Jan 14-15:5 shows,frm jan 16:RS}
Kozhikode - Sree   {jan 14-15:3 shows,Frm Jan 16:rs}
Kozhikode - Film City[15 Shows]   {Jan 14-15:24 Shows,Frm Jan 16:15 Shows}  
4.Kollam - Aaradhana
Kollam - Dhanya   {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Kollam - Remya     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Kollam - Prince
Kollam - Carnival[6 Shows]       {Jan 14-15:9 Shows,Frm Jan 16:6 s}
5.Pathanamthitta - Trinity[12 Shows]   {Jan 14-15:15 Shows,Frm Jan 16:12 Shows}
Pathanamthitta - Aishwariya     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
6.Alapuzha - Seethas    {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Alapuzha - Pankaj
7.Kottayam - Anand
Kottayam - Abhilash  
8.Thrissur - Kairali     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Thrissur - Sree[3 Shows]
Thrissur - Sapna
Thrissur - Ravikrishna    {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
9.Palakkadu - Priya  
Palakkadu - Priyathama
Palakkadu - Sree Devidurga    {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
10.Kannur - Saritha
Kannur - Savitha
Kannur- Samudra
Kannur- Sagara   
11.Kaliyikkavila - Thameens Max    {Jan 14:7 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Kaliyikkavila - Sree Saraswathy     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Kaliyikkavila - Sree Kaleeshwari     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
12.Padanthalumoodu - IMP[MS]       {Jan 14-15:RS,Frm Jan 156:MS}
13.Nedumangadu - Sree Saraswathi 
Nedumangadu - Surya                  {Jan 14-16:5 shows,frm jan 17:rs}
14.Kadinamkulam - V Tracks     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Vetturoad - Harishree     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
15.Attingal - Ganga      {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Attingal - Dreams
16.Varkala - Vimala   
Varkala - Star
17.Punalur - Ramraj        {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
18.Puthoor - Chellam        {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Kottarakkara - Minerva    {Jan 14:6 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
19.Anchal - Archana Classics       {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Anchal - Archana Moviemax[5 Shows]     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Jan 15-17:RS,Frm jan 18:5 Shows}
20.Karunagapally - Khans
Karunagapally - TNP
21.Shakthikulangara - Capithans
22.Adoor - Nayanam  
Adoor - Nadam[2 Shows]    {Jan 14:RS,Frm Jan 15:2 shows}
23.Mavellikkara - Santhosh  
24.Cherthala - Kairali
Cherthala - Sree
25.Eramallur - Sania
Ezhupunna - Rekha[3 Shows]
26.Changanassery – Abhinaya  
Changanassery - Anu
27.Mundakkayam - Galaxy
28.Kanjirappally – Grand Opera
29.Erattupetta - Metro  
Erattupetta - Surya
30.Pala - Maharani    {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Pala - Jose 
31.Thalayolaparambu - Carnival[7 Shows]    {Jan 14:8 Shows,Jan 15:10 shows,Jan 16:8 shows,Frm Jan 17:7 shows}
Thalayolaparambu - Nice
32.Koothattukulam - V Cinema 1
Koothattukulam - V Cinema 2
33. Kattapana - Sagara
34.Adimali - Matha
35.Thodupuzha – Aishwariya
Thodupuzha - Laya
Thodupuzha - Daya
36.Rajakumari - MarBaesil EVM
37.Kochi – EVM  
38.Muvattupuzha - Latha  
Muvattupuzha - Issacs
Muvattupuzha - Cinepoint[8 Shows]   {Jan 14-15:6 Shows,frm Jan 16:8 Shows}
39.Kothamangalam - Aan  
Kothamangalam - EVM
40.Perumbavoor - EVM 1
41.Aluva – Matha  
42.Paravoor - Chitranjali
Paravoor - Shafas[2 Shows]    {Jan 14-15:RS,frm jan 16:2 shows}
43.Angamali - Carnival[9 Shows]   {Jan 14-15:11 Shows,Frm Jan 16:9 Shows}
44.Kodungallur – Sreekaleeshwari 1    {Jan 14-15:7 Shows,Jan 16:5 Shows,Frm Jan 17:RS}
Kodungallur - Sreekaleeshwari 2      {Jan 14-15:7 Shows,Jan 16:5 Shows,Frm Jan 17:RS}
45.Chalakkudy – D Cinemas[11 Shows]        {Jan 14-15:13 Shows,Frm Jan 16:11 Shows}
46.Irinjalakuda - Mass
47.Kanjani - Simla
Kanjani - Brahmakulam
48.Vadakkencherry – Thalam   
49.Guruvayoor – Balakrishna
Guruvayoor - Appas
50.Kunnamkulam - Thavoos
51.Wadakkencherry- Jayabharath  Movies
Wadakkencherry- Jayabharath 1
Wadakkencherry- Jayabharath 2
52.Kollengode - Thankaraj    
Kollengode - Gayathri
53.Shornur - Melam    
54.Cherpulassery - Plaza   
Cherpulassery - Grand
55.Kozhinjampara - Kaumalaya
56.Mannarkkad - Prathibha
Mannarkkad - Okaz
57.Goolikadavu - Athulya
58.Ponnani - Aishwariya  
Ponnani - Shakthi      {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
59.Valancherry – Sreekumar 
Valancherry - Karthika
60.Tirur - Central   
Tirur - Anugraha
 61.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya[15 Shows]    {Jan 14:25 Shows,Jan 15:20 Shows,Frm Jan 16:15 Shows}
Perinthalmanna - K C Neon
Perinthalmanna - KC Neon Movies
Angadipuram - Central Cini[10 Shows]
62.Tanur - PVS
Tanur - PVS Paradise  
63.Kottakkal – Leena 1    {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Kottakka - Leena 2      {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
64.Parappanangadi - Jayakerala   
Parappanangadi - Pallavi
65.Malappuram - Anand 
66.Manjeri - Devaki Cinemas
Manjeri - Sreedevi Cinepalace
67.Kondotty - Kalpaka   
68.Nilambur – Fairyland 1  
Nilambur – Fairyland 2
69.Mukkam – Rose  
Mukkam - Abhilash
Mukkam - Annas
70.Vadakara - Mudra
Vadakara - Keerthi
71.Koyilandi - Dwaraka
72.Kalpetta - Jaithra
Kalpetta - Ananthaveera[3 Shows]
73.Batheri - Aiswariya  
Batheri - Athulya[1 Show]    {Jan 14-15:RS,Frm Jan 16:1 Show}
Batheri - Matha
74.Mananthavadi - Maruthi
Mananthavadi - Veena
75.Thalassery - Liberty Paradise  
Thalassery - Liberty Movies
76.Iritty - New India Paradise
77.Thalipparamba - Classics
78.Payyanur -   Rajadhani
Payyanur - Rajadhani Miniplex
79.Kanhangad - Vinayaka Paraidse
Kanhangad - Vinayaka
80.Kasargod - Mehaboob
Kasargod - Samrat

*Frm Jan 16(1st Week)*

81.Valarkkavu - Ganam

*Extra Theatre Removals*

*1 Day*
*Jan 14*

1.Pala - Yuvarani   {Removed by Cousins}

*2 Days*
*Jan 14-15*

2.Kottayam - Anaswara   {Removed by ambala}
3.Kottayam - Asha     {Remvoed by ambala}
4.Palakkadu - Priyadarshini     {Removed by Ambala}
5.Nedumangadu - Surya Paradise    {Jan 14:5 shows,Jan 15:rs}{Removed by Ambala}
6.Mavelikkara - Sandra    {Removed by Ambala}
7.Mavelikkara - Vallakalil   {Removed by Cousins}
8.Kattapana - Aishwariya   {Removed by Ambala}
9.Thodupuzha - Vismaya   {Removed by Ambala}
10.Kothamangalam - Jawahar     {Removed by Ambala}
11.Perumbavoor - EVM 2      {Removed by ambala}
12.Aluva - Madhurya     {Removed by Ambala}
13.Vadakkencherry - New Ragam    {Removed by Ambala}
14.Kollengode - Thanam   {Removed by Ambala}
15.Valancherry - Pavithra   {Removed by Ambala}
16.Mukkam - Little Rose   {Removed by Ambala}
17.Thalassery - Liberty Little Paradise {Removed by Ambala}
18.Thalassery - Liberty Mini Paradise  {Removed by Ninja}
19.Thalassery - Liberty Suite   {Removed by PK}
20.Iritty - New India     {Removed by ambala}
21.Thaliparamba - Crown    {Removed by Ammaykoryu pottu}
22.Payyanur - Sumangali   {Removed by PK}
23.Payyanur - Sumangali cineplex   {Removed by Ambala}
24.Kanhangad - New Vinayaka   {Removed by Ambala}
25.Kanhangad - Sree Vinayaka   {Removed by Kalidasan kavitha ezhuthuayanu}
26.Kasargod - Mugal   {Removed by Alone}
27.Kasargod - Narthaki    {Removed by Ambala}

----------


## GangsteR

> Ishtam pole flops und.....Ennaalum mikathum table profits aayirikum.....Chilar athellam hits ennu parayumayirikum.....Njan avanu reply kodukuvayirunnu....Antony vare chothichal ellaam hit ennu parayum enna comment thetaanennu kaanichenneyullu.....!


Alibhai okae angeru onnantaram blockbuster aanenna paranjathu... athokae ningal kannumpootti vishwasicho

----------


## Madhavanunni

correction undel mention cheyyu

----------


## GangsteR

> athoru thettallaallo


aaanallo  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> *I -**1st Week** [Released on Jan 14, 2015]*
> *Run Till: Jan 18, 2015*
> *No of days: 5* 
> *Total No of Shows * *3823**[81 Centers + 109 extra theatres]*
> 
> *1st Week**3823 Shows* *(**81 Centers* */163 Theatres)* *||27 Extra theares Removed||723 SHs/D*
> 
> 
> 1.Thiruvananthapuram - Anjali    {Jan 14:6 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
> ...


Thanx macha

----------


## GangsteR

> correction undel mention cheyyu


Ndd Sree Saraswathy aanu 5 shows not Surya

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> Alibhai okae angeru onnantaram blockbuster aanenna paranjathu... athokae ningal kannumpootti vishwasicho


athu hit aarunnu....  uuniversal hit :Yes:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> athu hit aarunnu....  uuniversal hit


prrr.........

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KRRISH2255

> TCR kairali Share 11 Lakhs @KRRISH2255


Kairali & Sree Total Alleee... Gross Around 27.5Lakhs...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> prrr.........


sathyam aarum angeekarikkilla......

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Kairali & Sree Total Alleee... Gross Around 27.5Lakhs...


Sapna Nale Removal Aan

Rasam @ Sapna

----------


## ikka

> *I -**1st Week** [Released on Jan 14, 2015]*
> *Run Till: Jan 18, 2015*
> *No of days: 5* 
> *Total No of Shows * *3823**[81 Centers + 109 extra theatres]*
> 
> *1st Week**3823 Shows* *(**81 Centers* */163 Theatres)* *||27 Extra theares Removed||723 SHs/D*
> 
> 
> 1.Thiruvananthapuram - Anjali    {Jan 14:6 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
> ...


Thanks!!!

 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Sapna Nale Removal Aan
> 
> Rasam @ Sapna


Sapna Collection Ethra Aanoo Endooo... 5 Days 10Lakhs Cover Cheythirunnu... 
Ravikrishna Also 5 Days 5 Lakhs Cover Cheythirunnu... In One Theatre Ok Mathiii... 

Overall I Think I TCR Gross In 7 Days Is Around 45Lakhs...  :cheers:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Sapna Collection Ethra Aanoo Endooo... 5 Days 10Lakhs Cover Cheythirunnu... 
> Ravikrishna Also 5 Days 5 Lakhs Cover Cheythirunnu... In One Theatre Ok Mathiii... 
> 
> Overall I Think I TCR Gross In 7 Days Is Around 45Lakhs...


TCR Vishu Charting Change Varan Sadyatha Und , Antony Vilich Paranjittum Kairali Complexil Rlz Vechilla Enn ; Inn Uchak Aan Sapna Cnfrm Aayath

----------


## KRRISH2255

> TCR Vishu Charting Change Varan Sadyatha Und , Antony Vilich Paranjittum Kairali Complexil Rlz Vechilla Enn ; Inn Uchak Aan Sapna Cnfrm Aayath


Rasathinu Vendi Ok I Eduthu Mattaan Avarkku Vattanoooo...  :Laughing: 
Allel Sree Release Cheyyendi Varum... Sree Etha Padam???

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Rasathinu Vendi Ok I Eduthu Mattaan Avarkku Vattanoooo... 
> Allel Sree Release Cheyyendi Varum... Sree Etha Padam???


Sree - Mili

----------


## ACHOOTTY

ippozhum ee film kandu report idunna ella theatreilum.........90%  & 100% status aanu athum irrespective of show time.    mikka iadathum extra centril kalikkunnu............main centresil okke 3/4 theatreil aanu.  athum working days.  

ee padam okke oru tharathilum keralthil collection down alla..............athum record initial nediyittum ee status varunnathu kanumbol..........easy aayi week daysil 1 cr gross varaan chance undu..........

----------


## veecee

Palakkad appo first 2 days 4 theateril undayirunno??  :Swoon:

----------


## renjuus

> Palakkad appo first 2 days 4 theateril undayirunno??


eppozhum 3 theatrsil udelloo... :Vandivittu:

----------


## Saathan

> Within one week WW share all time second aayalle.....
> 
> But 1stil ethaan chillara dhooramalla....Athukum mele....!


athu thalaiver ku mathrame pattu  :Giveup:

----------


## POKIRI

> sundariyaaya naayikaye apple inodu upamikkunnu...  
> 
> athanu class


Shenta ponnnooooo  :salut:  tinju  :Giveup:

----------


## House MD

Padam veeno?? :Phhhh:

----------


## Jo Johnson

Innum abhilas 1st show nalla parking und....Anandilum parking filled aanu...!

----------


## Jo Johnson

Ipozhum randu theatersilum nalla thirakundennaanu chothuchapol ivideyullavar paranjath...!Naale Rasam Ashayilum Mariya Muku Anandilum irakum..!I 2 theatersilum weekend kalipikaan aayirunnu ivark thalparyam..Noonshowkum 2nd showkum apaara thirakaanathre ipozhum...! :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ippozhum ee film kandu report idunna ella theatreilum.........90%  & 100% status aanu athum irrespective of show time.    mikka iadathum extra centril kalikkunnu............main centresil okke 3/4 theatreil aanu.  athum working days.  
> 
> ee padam okke oru tharathilum keralthil collection down alla..............athum record initial nediyittum ee status varunnathu kanumbol..........easy aayi week daysil 1 cr gross varaan chance undu..........


Enikum thonnunnath ithaanu....ithuvare 1cril thaazhe gross poya oru day polum undaakaan vazhiyilla...avark thetiyathaakum.... :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Alibhai okae angeru onnantaram blockbuster aanenna paranjathu... athokae ningal kannumpootti vishwasicho


Pinne thengayaanu....ipol viswasikum....! :Laughing:

----------


## arjunan

Frm tmrw. Kottayam anand noonshow. Abhilashil 3 shows.

----------


## SAM369

*Sreedhar Pillai @sri50** 
#I Net Box-Office 1st week (Approx) Tamil :TN-Rs 40Cr + Kerala-Rs 10+ Karnataka 7.5 +Rest of India- 3+ Overseas-36.. Total = Rs 96.5 Cr* 

*Sreedhar Pillai ‏@sri50  
#I Net Box-Office 1st week (Approx) Tamil = Rs 96.5Cr + Telugu : Andhra & Tel = Rs 31 Cr + Hindi = Rs 9.50 Grand Total = Rs 137 Cr. Super.*

----------


## GangsteR

> Pinne thengayaanu....ipol viswasikum....!


ningadae swantam driver paranjataanu

----------


## GangsteR

pcsreeram @ pcsreeram 
In Mumbai - every one I met have seen "I" or
planning to see it. The magic of "I" is all over
Mumbai.

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 
#I will still be the main choice next week in the UK
due to no other Tamil releases. #YennaiArindhaal
storm will kick in from Feb 5.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

Appo feb 5 vare TNil cool ayittangu pokum..... :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR

Censor board officer explains why they allowed
Transgender scenes in I
Transgenders protest against Shankar continues for keeping
transgender scenes which they think it as a degrade to their
community. They are asking for unconditional apology from
director shankar and the protest is getting spread across
tamilnadu. Ojas Rajani who acted in a film ‘I’ said that there
is nothing against transgenders and requested them to stop
their protests yesterday.
One group of Transgenders met Censor board Officer
Packirisamy yesterday to tell their objections and later he
said that the scenes are just part of a story of the film and
that is why the board allowed such scenes in the film. And
said that as the film was certified by the censor board, the
revising committee and the committee consisting of retired
judges, the certificate given by those committees cannot be
banned or scenes be removed. He also added that if the
community feels humiliated they could approach the court.

----------


## GangsteR

Cine Shore @ CineShore 
#I has took around 25 lakhs of gross from Trissur
Kairali apart from its extra theatres. Huge...! #
Imovie

----------


## GangsteR

#I #Kerala #BoxOffice (Approx values) 13 crores
gross 10.5cr nett 5.25cr share #

----------


## GangsteR

> Appo feb 5 vare TNil cool ayittangu pokum.....


 :Clapping:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

കളക്ഷൻ റെക്കോർഡുകൾ ഒന്നൊന്നായി 'ഐ'
തകർത്തെറിയുകയാണ്.
ചിത്രത്തിനെതിരെ മൂന്നാം ലിംഗക്കാരുടെ
പ്രതിഷേധം നടക്കുമ്പോഴും അതൊന്നും ഇത്
വരെ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ കളക്ഷനെ ബാധിച്ചിട്ടില്ല
എന്നാണ് കണക്കുകൾ സൂചിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. ഇപ്പോൾ
കോളിവുഡിൽ നിന്ന് ലഭിക്കുന്ന ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ
റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ പറയുന്നത് ഷങ്കർ
വീണ്ടും വിക്രമിനെ നായകനാക്കി മറ്റൊരു
ചിത്രം ഒരുക്കാൻ പ്ലാൻ ചെയ്യുകയാണ് എന്നാണ്.
ഷങ്കറിന്റെ അടുത്ത പ്രോജക്ട് ഈ
വർഷം തന്നെ തുടങ്ങും. അതിനു ശേഷം 2017ൽ
ആയിരിക്കും ഷങ്കർ - വിക്രം കൂട്ടുകെട്ടിൽ നിന്ന്
ഒരു ചിത്രം പിറക്കുക എന്നറിയുന്നു.
2019ലായിരിക്കും ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ റിലീസ്.
സ്വാതന്ത്ര്യ കാലത്തിനു മുൻപ് നടന്ന
കഥയായിരിക്കും ചിത്രത്തിന് എന്നാണ് റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ
പറയുന്നത്. വിക്രമിന് ഷങ്കർ തിരക്കഥ വിവരിച്ചു
കൊടുത്തുവെന്നും മൂന്നാം വട്ടം
കൈകോർക്കാൻ വിക്രം സമ്മതം മൂളിയെന്നുമാണ്
കേൾക്കുന്നത്.
എന്നാൽ ചിത്രത്തെപ്പറ്റിയുള്ള ഔദ്യോഗിക
സ്ഥിരീകരണങ്ങൾ ഒന്നും തന്നെ ഇത്
വരെ വന്നിട്ടില്ല. ധനുഷിനെ നായകനാക്കി ഒരു
ചിത്രം ഒരുക്കാനും ഷങ്കറിന്
പദ്ധതി ഉണ്ടെന്നും കോളിവുഡിൽ വാർത്തകൾ ഉണ്ട്.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> #I #Kerala #BoxOffice (Approx values) 13 crores
> gross 10.5cr nett 5.25cr share #


Ithu 7 days collection aakum.....

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Ippo Kerala Ethra Theatres Und ?

----------


## Saathan

> Ajay @ uktamilbo 
> #I will still be the main choice next week in the UK
> due to no other Tamil releases. #YennaiArindhaal
> storm will kick in from Feb 5.


UK il wednesday muthal drop vannittundu... ee weekend il nalla collection varumennu karuthunnu...

Hindi version nu friday kazhinjal show um update cheythittilla...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ithu 7 days collection aakum.....


8 Days Collection Aanu... 8 Days Net... 8th Day 70Lakhs Net...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 2h
#I on a monstrous rampage in the UK. Beats
Vishwaroopam to take the #4 spot. Looks likely to
overtake Kaththi soon. Well deserved success.

----------


## GangsteR

I #Imovie (hindi) enters its 2nd week in Mumbai. 30
screens from tomorrow. From 115 to 30, looks
like,will end up as average at Box Office.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 8 Days Collection Aanu... 8 Days Net... 8th Day 70Lakhs Net...


7 daysil 12.5Cr ennayirunnallo nerathe.....apol 8th dayil 50 lacse gross vannullo....?Film 13cr abv collection varendathaanu 8 daysil....

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 7 daysil 12.5Cr ennayirunnallo nerathe.....apol 8th dayil 50 lacse gross vannullo....?Film 13cr abv collection varendathaanu 8 daysil....


Gross Calculation Mistake Aanu... 7 Days 9.80Cr Net Aayrunnu... 8 Days 10.5Cr Net... 
Means 70Lakhs Net...70Lakhs Net Edutha Padam Enganeya 50Lakhs Gross... 
7 Days 12.5Cr Allaaa... 12.25Cr Aayrunnu... 8 Days 13.15Cr Range Varum... Around 90Lakhs Gross...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Gross Calculation Mistake Aanu... 7 Days 9.80Cr Net Aayrunnu... 8 Days 10.5Cr Net... 
> Means 70Lakhs Net...70Lakhs Net Edutha Padam Enganeya 50Lakhs Gross... 
> 7 Days 12.5Cr Allaaa... 12.25Cr Aayrunnu... 8 Days 13.15Cr Range Varum... Around 90Lakhs Gross...


Hmm....still alpam kuravaanu collection ennu thonnunnu.....Ethayalum 13-13.5Cr rangeil Gross und....!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Hmm....still alpam kuravaanu collection ennu thonnunnu.....Ethayalum 13-13.5Cr rangeil Gross und....!


10.5Cr Aanu Net... Share 5.25Cr+... Athum Chila Idathum 55:45 Terms Aayrunnu Ratio For 3 Days... 
So Athilum Koodum... Net Vechu Gross Calculation Approx Cheyyam Enne Ullooo... 
Especially For Tamil Films Where Multiplex Share Terms Is Different... Still 13.5Cr Onnum Chance Illaa...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 10.5Cr Aanu Net... Share 5.25Cr+... Athum Chila Idathum 55:45 Terms Aayrunnu Ratio For 3 Days... 
> So Athilum Koodum... Net Vechu Gross Calculation Approx Cheyyam Enne Ullooo... 
> Especially For Tamil Films Where Multiplex Share Terms Is Different... Still 13.5Cr Onnum Chance Illaa...


Sunday kondu 10.75Cr Gross vanna film aanu....!Monday,Tuesday onnum kaaryamaya drop report cheythitilla....So 7 Days 12.25Cr enna ivarude figure little hard to digest.....!Thats all.....Athe ivarude 8 days Net prakaram 8th day 90 lacs Gross vannitumund....So entho problms und....!

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Weekdays down aayrnu padam ennu thonnunu ; Wedneday Tvm NS&Matinee Kairali/Sree Status Parithapakaram Aayrnnu ; But Anjali/Padmanaba/New'ilum Padam Und ; Ellam Koodi Nokiyal Decent Status Aavum !

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Sunday kondu 10.75Cr Gross vanna film aanu....!Monday,Tuesday onnum kaaryamaya drop report cheythitilla....So 7 Days 12.25Cr enna ivarude figure little hard to digest.....!Thats all.....Athe ivarude 8 days Net prakaram 8th day 90 lacs Gross vannitumund....So entho problms und....!


8th Day Net Prakaaram Evdeya 90Lakhs Net Varunnathu... It's 70Lakhs Net... 9.8Cr to 10.5Cr... 
Sunday Vare Ulla Net Ethreyaaa??? 5 Days Kerala Net 8.50Cr As Per ABO... 8.61Net As Per Cineshore... 
8 Days Net Ennu Parayunnathu 10.5Cr Aanu... Wich Means 2Cr Net In 3 Days.. Or 1.89Cr Net In 3 Days... 

Wich Means Avg 63Lakhs Net Or Around 67Lakhs Net Per Day... Means Nearly 79Lakhs Or 84Lakhs Per Day... 
Drop Cheythittillaaa Ennu Paranjaal Main Centes Drop Kaanillaaa... Cheriya Centresil Undu... 
Even Aalu Kuranja Kondaanu Calicut Ok 2 Weeks Kalippikkan  Edutha Apsara Padam Maattan Theerumanichathu...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 8th Day Net Prakaaram Evdeya 90Lakhs Net Varunnathu... It's 70Lakhs Net... 9.8Cr to 10.5Cr... 
> Sunday Vare Ulla Net Ethreyaaa??? 5 Days Kerala Net 8.50Cr As Per ABO... 8.61Net As Per Cineshore... 
> 8 Days Net Ennu Parayunnathu 10.5Cr Aanu... Wich Means 2Cr Net In 3 Days.. Or 1.89Cr Net In 3 Days... 
> 
> Wich Means Avg 63Lakhs Net Or Around 67Lakhs Net Per Day... Means Nearly 79Lakhs Or 84Lakhs Per Day... 
> Drop Cheythittillaaa Ennu Paranjaal Main Centes Drop Kaanillaaa... Cheriya Centresil Undu... 
> Even Aalu Kuranja Kondaanu Calicut Ok 2 Weeks Kalippikkan  Edutha Apsara Padam Maattan Theerumanichathu...


1st weekil 79 lacs or 84 lacs ok 75 theateril odunna normal malayalam blockbustersnu vare weekdaysil kitaarullathaanu.....Apol aanu 160 screensil odunna padam.....cheriya centersil sheriya 2-3 screensil kalikaanulla aal kaanilla.....But main centersil athinullathund ipozhum.....cheriya centersil polum monday tuesday ok nalla status aanu report cheyyapetitullath.....So ithu Iye sambandhichidatholam oru 20-30 lacs grossil kuranju poyi ennu nalla doubt und.....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Weekdays down aayrnu padam ennu thonnunu ; Wedneday Tvm NS&Matinee Kairali/Sree Status Parithapakaram Aayrnnu ; But Anjali/Padmanaba/New'ilum Padam Und ; Ellam Koodi Nokiyal Decent Status Aavum !


Anjali-Padma-Newil odunna padamaanu ennorkanam....

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 1st weekil 79 lacs or 84 lacs ok 75 theateril odunna normal malayalam blockbustersnu vare weekdaysil kitaarullathaanu.....Apol aanu 160 screensil odunna padam.....cheriya centersil sheriya 2-3 screensil kalikaanulla aal kaanilla.....But main centersil athinullathund ipozhum.....cheriya centersil polum monday tuesday ok nalla status aanu report cheyyapetitullath.....So ithu Iye sambandhichidatholam oru 20-30 lacs grossil kuranju poyi ennu nalla doubt und.....


160Theatrel Odiyaal Collection Varumoooo... Angane Aanel Lingakku First Week  Varanamaayrunnallooo... 
Padam Down Aaya Kondaanu 80Theatres Release Cheytha Mal Films Rangel Maathram Collection Varunnathu... 
Athu Screens Ithrem Kooduthal Aaya Kondaanu Kuravu Collection Aayi Thonnunnathu... 
Allaathe 5 Days Heavy. Collection Kittiya Oru Padathinu Ithu Nalla Collection  Thanne Aanu...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 160Theatrel Odiyaal Collection Varumoooo... Angane Aanel Lingakku First Week  Varanamaayrunnallooo... 
> Padam Down Aaya Kondaanu 80Theatres Release Cheytha Mal Films Rangel Maathram Collection Varunnathu... 
> Athu Screens Ithrem Kooduthal Aaya Kondaanu Kuravu Collection Aayi Thonnunnathu... 
> Allaathe 5 Days Heavy. Collection Kittiya Oru Padathinu Ithu Nalla Collection  Thanne Aanu...


Wednesday avarude net prakaram 8th day 90 lacs Gross vannitund.....Ennal ithe avarude thanne 6th and 7th day collection verum 1.5 Cr....Athayathu 75 lacs per day on an avg.....!Wednesday athra jump undaayo...?Ithaanu enik manasilaavathathu.....!

Anyways kottayathe performance kandapol enikangane thonniyilla...!anganeyenkil main centers ozhichu matullidangalil kaaryamayi down aayitundaakanam per day collection 1Crnu thaazhe pokaan...!anyways lets see....!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Koluthiyal ulla kaaryamalle machan parayunnath....Ri8s edukumbol worst caseum best case scenarioyum consider cheythu randinteyum idak varunna oru thukayil vende edukaan...!Producerne njan kutam parayilla....Avar max kitaane sramiku...but areawise distributors ithok nokendathund....


enthanu worse case ? ithu vare sambavichittulla karyangal vachalle theerumaanikkaan pattoo..
mattu padangalude rights , aa padangalude okke kittavunnathinteyum nashtappedavunnathinteyum kanakkukalumaayi othu pokarundo ? 
ath vach nokkumbol nedaan 95% chance aanu oru shankar padathinullath.. athayath ethand urappulla karyam... 
orikkalum pratheekshikkathath sambavichittu polum karyamaya prashnam onnum undakan pokunilla.. athayath rights vangiyavar theere risk eduthittilla... padam kashtappettu pidich arhichathilum kuranja price nu kodukkaan nirmathavum... kai nanayathe meen pidikkaan distributors um.. pakshe aarum pratheekshikkathath sambavichu ennu mathram

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> jaba jaba ...  Parayunnenokke kurachu logic vende... PK yude record pottichu polum


viewrship easy aayi pottikkum  :Adhupinne:

----------


## sachin

http://behindwoods.com/tamil-movies-...an-vikram.html

'I' enters the 100 crores club - A first for Chiyaan Vikram

Shankar - Vikram's 'I' made it count at the box-office big time in its opening weekend, not just all over India but also in the overseas space, in all the 3 versions - Tamil, Telugu and Hindi.

After gathering data from many authentic sources, we have come to know with a degree of certainty that the film has crossed the 100 crores gross mark in India, after its first 5 days' opening weekend. Adding the overseas gross, the total worldwide gross of 'I' from all its versions goes way above 100 crores. A remarkable achievement indeed.

A split up of the Indian gross of 'I' in its opening weekend follows

Tamil Nadu - 40 crores
Kerala - 10.7 crores
Telugu version in Andhra / Nizam - 30 crores plus
Karnataka - around 10 crores 
Hindi version in the rest of India - around 10 crores

Total Indian gross - 100+ crores

This is Vikram's first movie to enter the 100 crores club for Indian gross as well as worldwide gross, whereas Shankar is a past master at such century milestones with his movies like Enthiran and Sivaji.

----------


## sachin

> viewrship easy aayi pottikkum


rasathantram>rajamanikyathintine upanjathavalle appol I viewershipe > P.K viewership orotta problm ullu vivaravum bodavum ullavarodu mathram parayaruthu  :Laughing:

----------


## ABE

> rasathantram>rajamanikyathintine upanjathavalle appol I viewershipe > P.K viewership orotta problm ullu vivaravum bodavum ullavarodu mathram parayaruthu


Ahaa haah haa haa ................ :Sarcastic Hand:  Ninte kuru potti alle... :Joker:

----------


## ABE

Padam already a dream collection aayi kazhinju. 8 Days 12 Cr.  enthu kuntham aayalum oru superhit malayalam padathinte collection aayi kazhinju.

----------


## K K R

TVM il ippozhum 3 theaters il ondu :yes2 ..Kairali,Anjali,New(1)

----------


## yathra

Clt kairali 4 show

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ikka

http://www.koimoi.com/box-office/alo...e-collections/

*Competing with the Hindi Version of Shankar’s I (starring Vikram) which is holding up pretty well at the box office*, Alone has grossed some decent numbers from single screen theaters across the mass belts.

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## loudspeaker

> TVM il ippozhum 3 theaters il ondu :yes2 ..Kairali,Anjali,New(1)


tvm devipriya il 9 shows

----------


## arjunan

Muvattupuzha single screen noon show aayi. Rasam 3 shows. Cine point multiplexil 4 show undennu thonunnu.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Muvattupuzha single screen noon show aayi. Rasam 3 shows. Cine point multiplexil 4 show undennu thonunnu.


Muvpzha poleyoru cheriya centeril ammaathiri shows alle kaliche.....Ini multi thanne dhaaralam.....!

----------


## wayanadan

*wayanaattil ee weekilum 12 shows*

----------


## GangsteR

Nedumangadu Surya 4 shows

----------


## GangsteR

> 


first tym SG...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## roshy

Innale tly liberty il matinee kandu
80% status,padam kollam,
Climax portion athra ishtappettilla.

----------


## ikka

Still running 5 shows in N.Parur

Chithranjali -- 4 shows
Shafaz -- 1 show

 :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## hussar

sadharana nammude padangalkittanallo panikodukkaru..........enthayalum ithu nannayi........kure removals vannukanummallo

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## KRRISH2255

According To Taran Adharsh Endhiran Overseas Gross Is 61Crores... 
USA - 20Cr... UK-EUR - 8Cr... Gulf - 7Cr... Malaysia + Singapore - 21Cr... Rest - 5Cr... Overall 61Cr... :shocked:

----------


## KRRISH2255

According To Taran Adharsh Endhiran Overseas Gross Is 61Crores... 
USA - 20Cr... UK-EUR - 8Cr... Gulf - 7Cr... Malaysia + Singapore - 21Cr... Rest - 5Cr... Overall 61Cr...  :Shocked:

----------


## Jo Johnson

Ellaa release centersilum oru screenil enkilum I regular showsil thudarunnu...! :Giveup:

----------


## MVP

INNU NJAN PADAM KANDU...  @mukkuvan MUKKUVAN PARANJA POLE OUTSTANDING FILM ENNU njan parayum........tvm new scren 1 morning 11am show oru 8 seat ozhichaa full..enikku ettavum front rowile kittiyolloo... still enjoyed the film ... i will give 4.5 / 5 . ithrem visual perfection onnum vere oruthanum kondu varaan olla kelpilla indiail except for shankar....

vikram & amy .. 2 perum thakarthu...

gopi annante lust scenesinu mathram kooval vannu... baakki elam pothuve nalla olathil thanne poyi...last frame of movie vikram 50/50 kanikkumbo muttu kayaydi...

awesome work by weta workshop, rising sun, rhythm & hues (life of pi oscar winners), makuta , firefly & EFX............

----------


## Don Mathew

:Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## mukkuvan

Adhaanu That is..... :Giveup:   :Giveup: 




> INNU NJAN PADAM KANDU...  @mukkuvan MUKKUVAN PARANJA POLE OUTSTANDING FILM ENNU njan parayum........tvm new scren 1 morning 11am show oru 8 seat ozhichaa full..enikku ettavum front rowile kittiyolloo... still enjoyed the film ... i will give 4.5 / 5 . ithrem visual perfection onnum vere oruthanum kondu varaan olla kelpilla indiail except for shankar....
> 
> vikram & amy .. 2 perum thakarthu...
> 
> gopi annante lust scenesinu mathram kooval vannu... baakki elam pothuve nalla olathil thanne poyi...last frame of movie vikram 50/50 kanikkumbo muttu kayaydi...
> 
> awesome work by weta workshop, rising sun, rhythm & hues (life of pi oscar winners), makuta , firefly & EFX............

----------


## MVP

> Adhaanu That is.....


kidu feel aayrunnu...ennodu nee irundhaal song dolby atmosil ente ponnooo......ARR magic and vikrams emotions....kidu............. :Giveup:

----------


## MVP

njan theatril keriyappo mesisalayitten song just start aayi... athinu munne padam ethra minute undu ? important scenes vallom undo ? undel inem kaananam......

----------


## Balram

> According To Taran Adharsh Endhiran Overseas Gross Is 61Crores... 
> USA - 20Cr... UK-EUR - 8Cr... Gulf - 7Cr... Malaysia + Singapore - 21Cr... Rest - 5Cr... Overall 61Cr...



UK & Eur 8 cr  :Sarcastic Hand:  

UK il 4.5 cr aanu.. europ 3.5 kittiyenno.. chummadha..  :On The Quiet2:

----------


## MVP

> UK & Eur 8 cr  
> 
> UK il 4.5 cr aanu.. europ 3.5 kittiyenno.. chummadha..


ellam ningakku ariyaamenki ningalum oru twitter aacount thorannu ithokke avide tweetti valiya accounting konaander aaveeen............. :Vedi:

----------


## GangsteR

> INNU NJAN PADAM KANDU...  @mukkuvan MUKKUVAN PARANJA POLE OUTSTANDING FILM ENNU njan parayum........tvm new scren 1 morning 11am show oru 8 seat ozhichaa full..enikku ettavum front rowile kittiyolloo... still enjoyed the film ... i will give 4.5 / 5 . ithrem visual perfection onnum vere oruthanum kondu varaan olla kelpilla indiail except for shankar....
> 
> vikram & amy .. 2 perum thakarthu...
> 
> gopi annante lust scenesinu mathram kooval vannu... baakki elam pothuve nalla olathil thanne poyi...last frame of movie vikram 50/50 kanikkumbo muttu kayaydi...
> 
> awesome work by weta workshop, rising sun, rhythm & hues (life of pi oscar winners), makuta , firefly & EFX............


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> njan theatril keriyappo mesisalayitten song just start aayi... athinu munne padam ethra minute undu ? important scenes vallom undo ? undel inem kaananam......


Tudakkam muthal kanatathu mosham aayi... amye tattikkondu pokunna scenes undu

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 
#I (Tamil+Hindi) - UK *9 Days* - £319,001 (2.9 cr).
Currently All Time #4. On track to overtake Kaththi
and enter #3 next, under Sivaji.

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @uktamilbo 
Endhiran will still be the clear #1 in UK.
More than double of #I 's collections.
Endhiran + Sivaji tough to beat.

----------


## GangsteR

# - Still showing in around 20 locations
in the UK successfully. Weekend should
see an increase in collections.

----------


## MVP

> Tudakkam muthal kanatathu mosham aayi... amye tattikkondu pokunna scenes undu


appo sunday veendum povanam... enthayalum veendum kanum ennu padam kazhinjappo orappichathaa.... ithokke support cheythillel pinne enthu artist.... :Giveup:

----------


## Balram

> ellam ningakku ariyaamenki ningalum oru twitter aacount thorannu ithokke avide tweetti valiya accounting konaander aaveeen.............


 :Thinking:

----------


## GangsteR

> appo sunday veendum povanam... enthayalum veendum kanum ennu padam kazhinjappo orappichathaa.... ithokke support cheythillel pinne enthu artist....


athaanu.. njan ithupolae poyata..poyapol padam tudangi 15 mins aayi..kayariyilla.. adutha show vare wait cheythu

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> njan theatril keriyappo mesisalayitten song just start aayi... athinu munne padam ethra minute undu ? important scenes vallom undo ? undel inem kaananam......


30 mins aduth kanum....athreyum miss aayalle....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KRRISH2255

> UK & Eur 8 cr  
> 
> UK il 4.5 cr aanu.. europ 3.5 kittiyenno.. chummadha..


Taran Adharsh Update Aayrunnu... Njan Eppol Kandathaaa ABOyil... Athenda Angane...  :Thinking:

----------


## GangsteR

@KRRISH2255 overseas Endhiraneyum Shivajiyeyum thodillennu urappaayi allae

----------


## MVP

> 30 mins aduth kanum....athreyum miss aayalle....



 30 minuteso ??  :Ho:   njan keriyappo 11.10 ..padam 2 pm inaanu theernnathum.. interval oru 5 minutesinu thaazhe ondaayirunnolloo.. ennittum 30 minutes miss aayo ? shit .. appo 10.45 inu thodangi kaananamallo.. ini nerathe povaam.......

----------


## MVP

> 


ithu india alone aano ?

----------


## GangsteR

> 30 minuteso ??   njan keriyappo 11.10 ..padam 2 pm inaanu theernnathum.. interval oru 5 minutesinu thaazhe ondaayirunnolloo.. ennittum 30 minutes miss aayo ? shit .. appo 10.45 inu thodangi kaananamallo.. ini nerathe povaam.......


length koodutal ullathu kondu ellayidathum nerate tudangum

----------


## Balram

> Taran Adharsh Update Aayrunnu... Njan Eppol Kandathaaa ABOyil... Athenda Angane...


UK ile high ticket rate and tamil populations(srinlankans) idhanu ithra collection varunnadhu.. Einthiran nte karyathil.. malayalam audience koodi cherunnu... 

but UK vittal pinne.. France and Germany allathe mattu European country's il onnum irakkan ulladhilla.. Rest of Europe il 3.5 Einthiran kittiyengil.. mattu tamil films ie paranja pole big release varendathalle... China kaare pole europeans um Rajini annante padam varan vendi kathirikar undennu thonunnum illa..  :Wink: 

ah arkariyam.. ivarkkalle idhokke kooduthal ariyunnadhu..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

> ithu india alone aano ?


not corect..

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram starrer I likely to release in nearly 5000 screens in
China

Vikram starrer I is getting ready for a big China release
sometime during Chinese New Year. The film which released
worldwide on Pongal day in Tamil, Telugu and Hindi has
netted Rs 137 Crore in all three languages put together. Of
course 75% of the collections has come from the Tamil
original version.
I has been making waves ever since it started its shoot
three years back. It was touted as India's most expensive
film with producer Aascar Ravichandran claiming it cost Rs
175 Crore. But director Shankar put it at a more realistic
figure of around Rs 100 Crore.
Nearly one third of I has been shot in China. It was the first
Indian film to be shot extensively in Chinese locations for
nearly 50 days. Earlier Akshay Kumar's From Chandini
Chowk to China was shot in China for a few days. Recently
two Indian films Aamir Khan's 3 Idiots (2009) and Dhoom
3 (2013) were released in China.
These two films were lucky to get a China release after
censorship restrictions and to get into 50 foreign films a
year quota followed by the country. From early 1990's
China opened up to Hollywood and the government put in
place restrictions that, even today, allow only 50 foreign
films to be shown every year, a quota usually filled by
Hollywood. Remember China is the biggest market for
Hollywood films outside of US.
Among the two 3 Idiots which released in China three years
after its India release was a hit. In the first two weeks of its
release the film raked in Rs. 11 crore at the Chinese box
office, according to trade reports, a rare success.
The success of 3 Idiots made the state run China Film Group
to bring Dhoom 3 to China. It released on July 25, 2014 and
made $ 2.65 million in its first week, according to the
Chinese box office and featured at number nine in China Top
Ten for the week.
However Dhoom 3 was considered to be below average by
the Chinese trade. Ananth Krishnan, The Hindu
correspondent based in Beijing wrote: "The view in China,
however, was that Dhoom-3 performance was
underwhelming in comparison to usual China Film Group
releases - which are backed by the government - and the
performance of low budget domestic films that made more
in a single day then Dhoom 3 did in a week.”
The trade buzz is that Dhoom 3 was not properly marketed
in China, but there is a huge untapped Chinese film market
for Indian mass films with romance and action. Says Ramji
of Travel Masters, the leading south Indian film shoot tour
operator in overseas markets: "I feel I has huge potential to
work big in China, as nearly 35% of the film has been shot
there and it has romance and action two key elements for
Chinese mass market.” Ramji and his China associate
Cheng Jiong Song are planning a big release of I in China.
Ramji had assisted Shankar and his I unit and made all
arrangements in China during their shoot in the country.
Ramji explains: " I is the first Indian film which shot
successfully for nearly 50 days in China. Now we have
applied for a commercial release in China probably for
Chinese New Year through official channels.” Ramji says
the film will be edited to a shorter length (I running time is 3
hours 10 minutes) to suit the Chinese market and they are
looking at a 5000 screen release. They are also planning a
big China premiere of the film.
If I succeed at China box-office, it will pave way for more
Bollywood and Kollywood action extravaganzas to get into
the highly lucrative market. It comes at a time when the first
Sino-India joint film production with Jackie Chan as hero is
slated to go on the floors in the coming months. This will be
the first co-production film venture between the two
countries under the memorandum of understanding (MoU)
on audio-visual cooperation signed during President Xi
Jinping's India visit . All this has given Indian movie houses
renewed hope of penetrating the cash rich but challenging
Chinese market.

----------


## GangsteR

pcsreeram @ pcsreeram 25m
"I" for your eyes only.
View details ·
Chiyaan Vikram retweeted
pcsreeram @ pcsreeram 25m
For your eyes only "I".
View details ·
Chiyaan Vikram retweeted
pcsreeram @ pcsreeram 25m
Every where , every ones eye is on "I"

----------


## KRRISH2255

> UK ile high ticket rate and tamil populations(srinlankans) idhanu ithra collection varunnadhu.. Einthiran nte karyathil.. malayalam audience koodi cherunnu... 
> 
> but UK vittal pinne.. France and Germany allathe mattu European country's il onnum irakkan ulladhilla.. Rest of Europe il 3.5 Einthiran kittiyengil.. mattu tamil films ie paranja pole big release varendathalle... China kaare pole europeans um Rajini annante padam varan vendi kathirikar undennu thonunnum illa.. 
> 
> ah arkariyam.. ivarkkalle idhokke kooduthal ariyunnadhu..


Yes UK BOM Update Ormayundu Nearly 4.5Cr Aayrunnu... Pakshe Overall 8Cr...  :Dntknw: 
Malaysia 30.48Million USD Aayrunnu... So Avde Athrem Vannu Kaanum Also... US 24.08Million USD...

----------


## GangsteR

pcsreeram @ pcsreeram 
Shankers "I" breaking new records all over the world.
Commercial cinemas top grosser will be "I"."I" is
ment for all our eyes.

----------


## KRRISH2255

> @KRRISH2255 overseas Endhiraneyum Shivajiyeyum thodillennu urappaayi allae


Shivajiku Aduthethum Overall... Sivaji 8Million USD I 5.4Million USD In 5 Days... 
Dollar INR Rates Vechu Nokkiyaal Shivajiye Marikadakkum... USDyil Nokkaaam... Endhiran Nokkandaa...

----------


## GangsteR

> Shivajiku Aduthethum Overall... Sivaji 8Million USD I 5.4Million USD In 5 Days... 
> Dollar INR Rates Vechu Nokkiyaal Shivajiye Marikadakkum... USDyil Nokkaaam... Endhiran Nokkandaa...


Shivaji oke ipozhanu iranguyatengil evidae ettunennu chintikkan polum vayya

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## EK rules

ee week etra theatril und. and howmnay shows

----------


## Saathan

> According To Taran Adharsh Endhiran Overseas Gross Is 61Crores... 
> USA - 20Cr... UK-EUR - 8Cr... Gulf - 7Cr... Malaysia + Singapore - 21Cr... Rest - 5Cr... Overall 61Cr...


including japan collection akumpol 70+cr kaanum...

----------


## Saathan

> INNU NJAN PADAM KANDU...  @mukkuvan MUKKUVAN PARANJA POLE OUTSTANDING FILM ENNU njan parayum........tvm new scren 1 morning 11am show oru 8 seat ozhichaa full..enikku ettavum front rowile kittiyolloo... still enjoyed the film ... i will give 4.5 / 5 . ithrem visual perfection onnum vere oruthanum kondu varaan olla kelpilla indiail except for shankar....
> 
> vikram & amy .. 2 perum thakarthu...
> 
> gopi annante lust scenesinu mathram kooval vannu... baakki elam pothuve nalla olathil thanne poyi...last frame of movie vikram 50/50 kanikkumbo muttu kayaydi...
> 
> awesome work by weta workshop, rising sun, rhythm & hues (life of pi oscar winners), makuta , firefly & EFX............


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Saathan

> njan theatril keriyappo mesisalayitten song just start aayi... athinu munne padam ethra minute undu ? important scenes vallom undo ? undel inem kaananam......


kure miss ayallo including a song...  2nd time kaanu  :Good:

----------


## josemon17

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> rasathantram>rajamanikyathintine upanjathavalle appol I viewershipe > P.K viewership orotta problm ullu vivaravum bodavum ullavarodu mathram parayaruthu


upanjathav njan allallo.. mammootty times ozhike ulla ellaa medias um alle.. iyaal ith enthonnokke aanu ee parayunnath ?  :Sarcastic Hand: 

PK 2.5cr aanu viewership
I enthayalum aa range il enkilum varumennu thonunu.. ee -ve wom allaayirunenkil poovu parikkunna pole easy aayi cover cheythane

----------


## Hail

:Clap: 

Njan ithu 2nd time kandirunnu. Ivide paranjilla nnu thonnunnu. 

Vikram-Shankar  :salut:

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> njan theatril keriyappo mesisalayitten song just start aayi... athinu munne padam ethra minute undu ? important scenes vallom undo ? undel inem kaananam......


appo kore miss aayallo.....ithu 2nd song aanennu thonnunnu. ...

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## akshaycool

> 


Appo almost 29lkhs frm Kairali-Sree..Apsara collection vannilla le..oru 15+ undavule..and film cityum koodumbo total 60lkhs aduth varule..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Appo almost 29lkhs frm Kairali-Sree..Apsara collection vannilla le..oru 15+ undavule..and film cityum koodumbo total 60lkhs aduth varule..


Undaavendathaanu...! :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

OMG

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

"I" First Week Box Office Collection
Shankar's Magnum Opus " I" which was released on
January 14 has made an impressive collection at the Box
Office in its first week. The movie has entered the elite 100
crore club at the end of first week. Here is the report on first
week collection of "I".
"I" First Week
(Net B.O) -
Language Wise
Tamil
96.5 Cr
Telugu
31 Cr
Hindi
9.5 Cr
Total
137 Cr
"I" First Week Net
B.O
Tamil Nadu
40 Cr
Kerala
10 Cr
Karnataka
7.5 Cr
Rest Of India
3 Cr
Overseas
36 Cr
Total
96.5 Cr

----------


## ACME

> 


ee costumeil avalde steps  :Icecream:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Ippozhum strong aanalle  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

double strong  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

#I becomes 2nd biggest Tamil/ Other language
movie in Kerala in terms of distributors share behind
#Enthiran

----------


## KRRISH2255

> #I becomes 2nd biggest Tamil/ Other language
> movie in Kerala in terms of distributors share behind
> #Enthiran


Innu Kondu Endhiran Break Aavum In Kerala...  :cheers:

----------


## KRRISH2255

14 Days 13.36Cr Record Gross By BD Now Broken... I Crosses 14Cr in 10 Days... All Time Record...  :cheers:

----------


## Viru

> 14 Days 13.36Cr Record Gross By BD Now Broken... I Crosses 14Cr in 10 Days... All Time Record...


18-20 cr life timine chance undo

Tvmil okke innaleum nalla rush ayirunu,ippo irangiya malayala padangalekal thirak ithine thane

----------


## akshaycool

> 


Ladio..Sexy Ladio  :Band:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 18-20 cr life timine chance undo
> 
> Tvmil okke innaleum nalla rush ayirunu,ippo irangiya malayala padangalekal thirak ithine thane


Innum Naalem Pinne Mattannaal Holiday Koode Aayathu Kondu... 20Cr Kadakkan Vare Chance Undu...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Innu Kondu Endhiran Break Aavum In Kerala...


 :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Appo almost 29lkhs frm Kairali-Sree..Apsara collection vannilla le..oru 15+ undavule..and film cityum koodumbo total 60lkhs aduth varule..





> Undaavendathaanu...!


Apsara 9 Days Gross Around 32Lakhs Aanu... First 6 Days Gross Thanne 25Lakhs Plus Aanu... Without Multi Calicut Single Screens 61Lakhs...

----------


## akshaycool

> Apsara 9 Days Gross Around 32Lakhs Aanu... First 6 Days Gross Thanne 25Lakhs Plus Aanu... Without Multi Calicut Single Screens 61Lakhs...


EKM ethrayayi??
1.5 cr aavarayo?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> EKM ethrayayi??
> 1.5 cr aavarayo?


Aryllaa... 6 Daysil 1Cr Kazhinju Ennu Arinja Shesham Onnum Arinjittillaa...

----------


## KRRISH2255

I Now All Time 4th Highest Tamil Grosser In Overseas... Beats Kaththi 5.7Million USD...  3 Rajni Movies Ahead...

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## MHP369

bd pottichalle...great...

----------


## plk

ithinte collection okke enganeyaa..kerala/overall records vallom pottichoo

----------


## ALEXI

:Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> 


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ithinte collection okke enganeyaa..kerala/overall records vallom pottichoo


Kerala Innu Kondu Endhiran Pottikkum Or Maximum Naale Kondu... Opening Ellaam Keralayil Records Thannee...

----------


## GangsteR

> ithinte collection okke enganeyaa..kerala/overall records vallom pottichoo


initial records ellaam pottichu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Kerala Innu Kondu Endhiran Pottikkum Or Maximum Naale Kondu... Opening Ellaam Keralayil Records Thannee...


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Movie #I hold solid screens in its second week in
Andra Pradesh. #Chiyaan #Vikram

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> 18-20 cr life timine chance undo
> 
> Tvmil okke innaleum nalla rush ayirunu,ippo irangiya malayala padangalekal thirak ithine thane


yaa right..innalae NDD first show housefull adichu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Innum Naalem Pinne Mattannaal Holiday Koode Aayathu Kondu... 20Cr Kadakkan Vare Chance Undu...


20Cr urapalle....! :Giveup: 

Drop vannenkilum the film is rock steady in kerala...! :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ee costumeil avalde steps


Ishi bodhichu alle.... :Ok:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> #I becomes 2nd biggest Tamil/ Other language
> movie in Kerala in terms of distributors share behind
> #Enthiran


Ithu within 5 days aayathalle..... :Giveup: 
Innu kondu Endhiranum theerum...! :Clap:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 14 Days 13.36Cr Record Gross By BD Now Broken... I Crosses 14Cr in 10 Days... All Time Record...


2nd week kazhiyumbol expecting a gross of 17.5-18Crs ithuvare ulla collection sheri aanenkil....! :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 18-20 cr life timine chance undo
> 
> Tvmil okke innaleum nalla rush ayirunu,ippo irangiya malayala padangalekal thirak ithine thane


Mariyam muku nd rasam theatersil Ik show increase kitan chance ind...! :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## arjunan

Thodupuzha okke I aanu leading in collection today. Innale release aaya 4 fims total kootiyaalum I yude aduthu varila. Advance booking. I>>>>> Picket =mariyammukku.

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Total Grss/Share Ethra Aay ?

Lifetime Share 8Cr aduth kittumo ?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Total Grss/Share Ethra Aay ?
> 
> Lifetime Share 8Cr aduth kittumo ?


20Cr kadakum.....Apol share athra ok varanollo... :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Mariyam muku nd rasam theatersil Ik show increase kitan chance ind...!


Mariyam mukku veeno?

----------


## GangsteR

EX5 Prime
@ex5_prime
WUHU! #I is no. 1 in Malaysia Box Office for the
first week run. Astonishing achievement for a
tamil film in Msia!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Don Mathew

:Giveup:   :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Mariyam mukku veeno?


Prethyekichu veezhan enthirikunnu... :Wink:

----------


## GangsteR

> Prethyekichu veezhan enthirikunnu...


fbyil nalla revuews kandu

----------


## GangsteR

Amy Jackson @ iamAmyJackson 
Thankyou to the Choreography King @BOSCOMartis
for getting me moving #I #Ladio

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bi...750705&tabId=3

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.evartha.in/2015/01/24/321...411352165.html

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.asianetnews.tv/mobile/ene...on-Aascar-Film

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## plk

> Kerala Innu Kondu Endhiran Pottikkum Or Maximum Naale Kondu... Opening Ellaam Keralayil Records Thannee...





> initial records ellaam pottichu


thanks  :Thnku:  
oru unusual story line koodi undayirinnel atbb aayene allee  :Moodoff:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

@ITV  veendum oru monday koodi vararayi  :Ennekollu:

----------


## kandahassan

> http://www.evartha.in/2015/01/24/321...411352165.html


Vikram ee vartha arinjal sure aayi sahayikkum  :Yes3:

----------


## Saathan

background il oru poovu polum illa  :Ho: ......  GFX team  :salut:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Mariyam mukku veeno?


Thudangiyal alle veezhuu..?!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jeeva

...... :Band: ........ ..

----------


## GangsteR

> thanks  
> oru unusual story line koodi undayirinnel atbb aayene allee


Athukkum Mele

----------


## GangsteR

> @ITV  veendum oru monday koodi vararayi


 @ITV enthelum parayu..

----------


## GangsteR

> Vikram ee vartha arinjal sure aayi sahayikkum


arinju kaanum..

----------


## GangsteR

> background il oru poovu polum illa ......  GFX team


 :salut: ....

----------


## GangsteR

> Thudangiyal alle veezhuu..?!


nalla reviews aanallo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

I promotion

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

I Direction Team...

----------


## GangsteR

iMoviesUSA @ SIMoviesUSA 
#I dropped significantly in USA on 2nd
Friday.Canada is better comparitively

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 
#I - Few shows for tonight nearly fully sold out at top
locations. Other locations showing 50-60%+
occupancy.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Ferno

> bd pottichalle...great...


 :Confused:  Keralathil ethra aayi gross??

----------


## veecee

> http://www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bi...750705&tabId=3


padam onnoode kanan thonnunu  :Moodoff:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> padam onnoode kanan thonnunu


Inik songs onnude kaanan aagraham

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> iMoviesUSA @ SIMoviesUSA 
> #I dropped significantly in USA on 2nd
> Friday.Canada is better comparitively


 :Ho:  ..........

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

BB In TN ? ...

----------


## veecee

> Inik songs onnude kaanan aagraham


Ladio song enjoy cheyyan pattiyilla. Padathinu keriyappo njangade seatil vere family, ishtam pole seat vere ullondu avide poyi irunnu. Appo athu njangadeya ennu paranju vere oru family, angane 3 tqvana mari irunnu, oppam surround sound pattu kazhinjanu on akkiyathum

----------


## plk

> background il oru poovu polum illa ......  GFX team


dafuq  :Ho:   :salut:  :salut:

----------


## Jo Johnson

Chilar parayunnath ithil vfxee illa enna matil aanu... :Laughing: 

Athenganeya..?ipol aanu manasilaakunne ithok vfx aanennu...! :Ok:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> background il oru poovu polum illa ......  GFX team





> dafuq


 :Ho:   :Ho:  Ingane okke cheyyan pattumenkil veruthe china vare oke poyi cashu kalayandarnnu....njangade ividuthe kandam oke ithilum nallatharnnu

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 





> Amy Jackson @ iamAmyJackson 
> Thankyou to the Choreography King @BOSCOMartis
> for getting me moving #I #Ladio





> Ladio song enjoy cheyyan pattiyilla. Padathinu keriyappo njangade seatil vere family, ishtam pole seat vere ullondu avide poyi irunnu. Appo athu njangadeya ennu paranju vere oru family, angane 3 tqvana mari irunnu, oppam surround sound pattu kazhinjanu on akkiyathum


Ladio thudangumpol thanne amy aa dressil heavy beats nte koode ulla steps kidilam oolam ayirunnu theatril first time kandappo  :Icecream:   :Icecream: ...ellarudem oru excitement first expolde ayathu aa shotil aanu...I love that song picturisation n choreography....but muzhuvan kanichila :Sad:

----------


## sachin

> upanjathav njan allallo.. mammootty times ozhike ulla ellaa medias um alle.. iyaal ith enthonnokke aanu ee parayunnath ? 
> 
> PK 2.5cr aanu viewership
> I enthayalum aa range il enkilum varumennu thonunu.. ee -ve wom allaayirunenkil poovu parikkunna pole easy aayi cover cheythane


2.5cr janagal ano appol 600cr+ collxn nedikoduthathu appol 200cr thazhe collxn ulla I 2.5cril koodutha alukal kanumalle nalla logic  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> padam onnoode kanan thonnunu


me too...  :Giveup:

----------


## sachin

ippolum ee padathinano kooduthal alkar 3 mal padangal release ayittum release aya 3 mal padangalkkum initial valare moshamanello appolum ithinu itrayum collxn varunathu albhutham thanne mallus malayalam padathine support cheyyunathium kooduthal tamil padangalesupport cheyyunnu ee tamilanmar okke malayalam padam kanunna oru kalam varumo???

----------


## anupkerb1

> background il oru poovu polum illa ......  GFX team





> dafuq


Sivajile  "ADIRADI STYLEE ..'' song  kanichu kootiyaa SHANKAR Ithokeee endhuu

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## K K R



----------


## dipu10

> Ladio thudangumpol thanne amy aa dressil heavy beats nte koode ulla steps kidilam oolam ayirunnu theatril first time kandappo  ...ellarudem oru excitement first expolde ayathu aa shotil aanu...I love that song picturisation n choreography....but muzhuvan kanichila


+11111111111

 :Yeye:   :Yeye:  njn aa sng 2 thavanayum theatril njoy cheyth kandathaannu.. aa strting portions wid step..!!  :Giveup: 
kidduuuuu...  :Wub:   :Wub:  
aa portion traileril kandapo thane orupaad pratheekshichirunu..
sng motham kaanichila ena vishamam enikumund  :Sad:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 2.5cr janagal ano appol 600cr+ collxn nedikoduthathu appol 200cr thazhe collxn ulla I 2.5cril koodutha alukal kanumalle nalla logic


ningalude logic bhayankaram aanallo.. sookshichu vacho  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> 


mammooka sureshinae vilicho  :Thinking:

----------


## GangsteR

വ്യവസ്ഥ തെറ്റിച്ച വില്ലൻ...
_________________________________
Ai എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിലെ വില്ലൻ വേഷം ചെയ്യാൻ ശങ്കർ
വിളിച്ചത് 2012 മെയ്യിലാണ് , തല്ലു കൊള്ളുന്ന വില്ലൻ വേഷം ചെയ്യിക്കരുതെന്നായിരുന്നു പ്രധാന ഡിമാൻറ്റ് , അതിനൊരു കാരണം കൂടിയുണ്ട് ഐയിൽ അഭിനയിക്കുന്ന കാര്യമറിഞ്ഞ് മമ്മുക്ക വിളിച്ചിരുന്നു.
തമിഴിൽ പോയി നായകൻറ്റെ നായകൻറ്റേ ചവിട്ടും തൊഴിയും ഏൽക്കുന്ന വേഷം ചെയ്യരുതെന്നും മുൻപ് ശിവാജിയിൽ സുമൻ അവതരിപ്പിച്ച വില്ലൻ വേഷം ചെയ്യാൻ മോഹൻലാലിനെ ശങ്കർ വിളിച്ചിരുന്നുവ െങ്കിലും ലാൽ നിരസിക്കുകയായിരുന്നുവെന്ന്
. മമ്മുട്ടി പറഞ്ഞു. മമ്മുക്കയുടെ ഉപദേശം കൂടി കേട്ടാണ് അടി കൊള്ളുന്ന വില്ലൻ വേഷത്തിനില്ലെന്ന് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി തീരുമാനിച്ചത്

 ഐയിൽ അഭിനയിക്കാൻ താൽപര്യമുണ്ടെന്ന് സുരാജ് വെഞ്ഞാറംമൂട് സുരേഷിനോട് പറഞ്ഞിരുന്നു ,
ഇക്കാര്യം സുരേഷ് പറഞ്ഞുവെങ്കിലും ഐയിലെ നല്ല വേഷങ്ങളിലെല്ലാം നടൻമാരെ നിശ്ചയിച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞിരുന്നു...
മലയാളത്തേക്കാൾ ഭംഗിയായിട്ടാണ് സുരേഷ് തമിഴിൽ
സംസാരിക്കുന്നതെന്ന് ശങ്കറിൻറ്റെ അനുമോദനവും കിട്ടി ഐയ്ക്ക് ശേഷം തമിഴിൽ നിന്ന് വില്ലൻ , ചേട്ടൻ , ചിറ്റപ്പ
വേഷങ്ങൾ ഒരുപാട് വന്നെങ്കിലും ഒന്നും സുരേഷ്
ഗോപി സ്വീകരിച്ചിട്ടില്ല.
രജനീകാന്തിൻറ്റെ ലിംഗയിലെ മുഖ്യ
വില്ലനായി അഭിനയിക്കാനുള്ള
ക്ഷണവും അദ്ദേഹം വേണ്ടെന്നു വച്ചിരുന്നു.
തെലുങ്കിൽ അഭിനയിക്കാൻ ക്ഷണമുണ്ടെങ്കില
ും തീരുമാനമെടുത്തിട്ടില്ല
_________________________________________

----------


## K K R

Thallu thallu thallu thallu ee thallipoli vandi  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

I Kottayam 
Abhilash 3 shows
Anand N.S
Anaswara 1st nd 2nd show..! :Giveup:

----------


## RED DEVIL

> I Kottayam 
> Abhilash 3 shows
> Anand N.S
> Anaswara 1st nd 2nd show..!


sndy 1st nd 2nd shw tamil alkar kudutalum anaswara yil anu vararu.so good

----------


## GaniThalapathi

From I Success Celebration

----------


## Jo Johnson

Keralathil ipozhum I thanne top...! :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Thallu thallu thallu thallu ee thallipoli vandi


ikka enthu nallathu paranjalum ingeru  ikkayae naattilkum

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Keralathil ipozhum I thanne top...!


Ellaathukkum Mele  :Band:

----------


## arjunan

Advance booking I leading  ennu thonunnu. Today also in kerala.

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @Rameshlaus 
#Imovie is going strong in #Kerala and
ahead of all new #Malayalam releases
on Friday and Saturday.. Expect good
BO nos for 2nd wkend too..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

MASS SCENE

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Partytime2:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> MASS SCENE


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## K K R

innale uchakkathe show tvm devipriya hf ayrnnu..friend padam kandirinnu

----------


## jeeva

> I Kottayam 
> Abhilash 3 shows
> Anand N.S
> Anaswara 1st nd 2nd show..!


Tamilanmaude viduvittal mattoru veedu kottayam aneswara....

----------


## House MD

Kappa tv weekender top 5 movies program-il  I tops the chart this week also in kerala... 1) I ...2 mili.... 3 picket 43... 4 pk....5 theory of everything... thats their top 5 movies for this week

----------


## ALEXI

> MASS SCENE


Nenjukkul peidhidum maa mazhai  :Clap:

----------


## MHP369

veeeno?????????

----------


## Flackyz

> veeeno?????????


ITV bodham kettu veenu.. Avante star 100days kondu nediya collection nammude chiyaan Vikram one week kondu nedi...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> veeeno?????????


mariyam mukkum..........rasavum veenu............

----------


## Flackyz

> Tamilanmaude viduvittal mattoru veedu kottayam aneswara....


signature kidu...... Chiyaan vikram

----------


## ACHOOTTY

I tops multi bookings..........after 4 relases of malayalam flms.  records okke vazhimarunnnu..........

----------


## CASANOVVA

innale kandu from mayajal chennai. 530pm show. 

Vikram thakarthu.. Athukkum mele!! ... Suresh gopi moshamakkiyilla, ennalum athukkum mele aavaamaayirunnu... 

Shankar... story maathramalla, making-um prekshakare theateril pidichiruthumennu veendum veendum theliyichu kondirikkunnu...

Mothathil, Padam kollaam, alla athukum mele!!

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> ITV bodham kettu veenu.. Avante star 100days kondu nediya collection nammude chiyaan Vikram one week kondu nedi...


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> ITV bodham kettu veenu.. Avante star 100days kondu nediya collection nammude chiyaan Vikram one week kondu nedi...


ethanu aa star?

----------


## Hari

> ethanu aa star?


SuKuBo.... :Vedi:

----------


## Flackyz

> ethanu aa star?


parayana menne aagrahamilla aa starinte record thakarathirkkan ithine kuttam paranjondu mathram parayunnu VJ

----------


## GangsteR

> ethanu aa star?


Kaththi star...

----------


## GangsteR

@ITV onnu vannu vallathum para machanae

----------


## josemon17

http://www.malayalacinemalive.com/%E...5%8D%E0%B4%B5/

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
#PK zooms past #I on the road 2 China! PTI report
says @aamir_khan blockbuster is on the verge of
signing an agreement 2 b screened in China

----------


## GangsteR

> http://www.malayalacinemalive.com/%E...5%8D%E0%B4%B5/


upadesham sweekaricha seshamanu ivar tammil udakkaayathu ennu thonunnu. .

----------


## josemon17

> upadesham sweekaricha seshamanu ivar tammil udakkaayathu ennu thonunnu. .


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Mayavi 369

I Celebration @ Chennai ~




 @GaniThalapathi @xeon @NANBAN @Iam RMU @POKIRI @singam

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

TN & AP collection ethra aayi.. naleyum holly day kidu collection varendathu aanallo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> TN & AP collection ethra aayi.. naleyum holly day kidu collection varendathu aanallo


Tuesday holiday aanu  :Laughing:

----------


## Bodyguard Jayakrishnan

> Tuesday holiday aanu


Evide  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sachin

> Tuesday holiday aanu


harthal alle harthalinu collxnkoodan ithu peruchazhi allelo  :Laughing:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 2.5cr janagal ano appol 600cr+ collxn nedikoduthathu appol 200cr thazhe collxn ulla I 2.5cril koodutha alukal kanumalle nalla logic


PK 2.5Cr Viewership In India... Paranjathu BOI Thanne Aanu... 
TN & AP Ok Ticket Rates Kuravaa... 2.5Cr Viewership Varaan PK Range Collection Onnum Venda... 
ETT 186Cr Net Edutha Footfalls & PK 277Cr Net Edutha Footfalls Are Equal... Again BOI...

----------


## GangsteR

> Evide


keralatil bjp hartal allae

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

*'I' grabs the Number 1 spot

'I' is well into the second week of its stupendous run at the
box office and the film continues to smash records the world
over. One such market where 'I' is at the very top is
Australia where it has bested Enthiran, Sivaji and Kaththi to
take the top spot among all Tamil movies.
At the end of the first week, 'I' grossed a reported 304,279
ASD (1.48 crores). The Tamil version of the movie is
continuing in good number of locations in Australia in the
2nd week too.
The line 'Adhukkum Mela' sumps up these collection exploits
aptly.*

----------


## KRRISH2255

> keralatil bjp hartal allae


Harthaal Evening Shows Nalla Collection Kittum...  2 Shows Poyaalum Athu Oru Gunam Aanu...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KRRISH2255

Australia Endhirane Vettichallee...  :cheers:  Endhrian Was 300K... I 304K...  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> PK 2.5Cr Viewership In India... Paranjathu BOI Thanne Aanu... 
> TN & AP Ok Ticket Rates Kuravaa... 2.5Cr Viewership Varaan PK Range Collection Onnum Venda... 
> ETT 186Cr Net Edutha Footfalls & PK 277Cr Net Edutha Footfalls Are Equal... Again BOI...


yaa athaanu njanum paranjathu

----------


## GangsteR

> Australia Endhirane Vettichallee...  Endhrian Was 300K... I 304K...


Anganae adyamayi oridathu Enthiranae pottichu  :Clapping:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Anganae adyamayi oridathu Enthiranae pottichu


Kerala Also Pottichu Kaanumallooo... Innu Kondu Sure Aanu...  :cheers:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> yaa athaanu njanum paranjathu


PKku Indiayil 3 Idiots Viewership Onnumillaaa... Gadar & HAHK ok Aayi compare Polum Pattillaaa... 
According To BOI... PK Ticket Ratesil HAHK Footfalls Vannal It Will Be Nearly 650Cr Net In India Alone Ennaaa...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> PKku Indiayil 3 Idiots Viewership Onnumillaaa... Gadar & HAHK ok Aayi compare Polum Pattillaaa... 
> According To BOI... PK Ticket Ratesil HAHK Footfalls Vannal It Will Be Nearly 650Cr Net In India Alone Ennaaa...


But Ik PKyude viewership onnum varillallo.....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Anganae adyamayi oridathu Enthiranae pottichu


Keralathilum potichu...... :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> But Ik PKyude viewership onnum varillallo.....


Varillaaa Ennonnum Parayaan Pattillaaa... But Ee Collection Vechu Varillaaa... 
Endhiranu 3Iyekkal Viewership Undaayrunnu Ennanu Thonnunnathu... Not Remember That Reports...

----------


## KRRISH2255

Going To Watch I For The Second Time... Today Second Show...  :cheers:

----------


## Saathan

> 


song sets nu nalla cash podichittundu... 300 people worked for beast song set...

----------


## Flackyz

Total collection ethrayayi????

----------


## ikka

Going to watch I second time with family and Cousins!!!!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Going To Watch I For The Second Time... Today Second Show...





> Going to watch I second time with family and Cousins!!!!


 :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Keralathilum potichu......





> Kerala Also Pottichu Kaanumallooo... Innu Kondu Sure Aanu...


 :Clapping:

----------


## GangsteR

#I France official BO numbers: 1st weekend: 42K
Mon-Thu: €10K Total: €52,808 [₹. 36.36 lacs]!! @

----------


## GangsteR

Housefull show in France today for #I ! Biggest
blockbuster in France ! @AannaFilms @Aascars @
rameshlaus @KollywudCinema @OnlyKollywood

----------


## KeralaVarma

tnil 100 cr kazhinjo

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Action scenes making video kandu :Adhupinne: ....aa lastile train fight oke dupillathe thanne eduthathanalle...train odikondirikumbol thanne chadunnu odunu athum vikram aa weak bodyum vechu :Ho: ....parellel trackil vere running trainil irunnu shoot cheyyunnu....veetile computer keyboardil kuthi irunnu kuttam type cheyyan enthu rasam aanalle? :Vedi:

----------


## Sal kk

Apsara metro collection ethrayund.....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Action scenes making video kandu....aa lastile train fight oke dupillathe thanne eduthathanalle...train odikondirikumbol thanne chadunnu odunu athum vikram aa weak bodyum vechu....parellel trackil vere running trainil irunnu shoot cheyyunnu....veetile computer keyboardil kuthi irunnu kuttam type cheyyan enthu rasam aanalle?


Kurachu cheriya mistakesinte purath chila bujies ithinu 1/5 rating ok kodukunnath kaanumbol pucham thonnunnu...!

----------


## Viru

> Action scenes making video kandu....aa lastile train fight oke dupillathe thanne eduthathanalle...train odikondirikumbol thanne chadunnu odunu athum vikram aa weak bodyum vechu....parellel trackil vere running trainil irunnu shoot cheyyunnu....veetile computer keyboardil kuthi irunnu kuttam type cheyyan enthu rasam aanalle?


Njan ippo songsinte making kande ullu,cheythe vachirikuna sambavangal ellam kidu thane

Technically padam ore master class work thane athine oke kuttam parayunore ithinum appuram enthe prethekshikuno entho

Ichiri kudi depth ulla ore story kude undayirunel ippo nilkunathinte double rangeil ayene padam

----------


## KRRISH2255

Angane Second Tym Kandu From TCR Kairali Second Show... Status Housefull With Returns... 
Gate Thurannappol Ladies Ok Ticketnu Vendi Odunnathu Kandu Njan Sherkium Njetti...  :Ho: 
Heavy Ladies Q... 75% Families Aayrnnu Padathinu Even In First Class...  :Giveup: 

Second Time Kandappolum Enku Boradichillaa... Still Pala scensum Nalla Response Undu...
Ee Padathinu Ok Negative Paranjavare Thozhanam...  :Laughing:  ARR BGM Pora Polum...  :puker: 
Oru Adipoli Pattu Thanne BGMil Sentimental Aayi Cheythathu Ok Endu Rasam Aanu...  :Giveup: 
Shankar Eduthu Vecha Pole Ingane Oru Padam Baaki Ullavanmaar Pidikkaan Immini Pulikkum... 
Action Sequences, Songs Ok Enna Kidu Aaytta Eduthu Vechirikkunnathu...  :salut: 
Kooduthal Onnumillaaa... Waiting For Shankars Next... And Vikrams Next... 

Innu Ella Showsum Kairali Full Aayrunnu... Innalem...

----------


## veecee

> Kurachu cheriya mistakesinte purath chila bujies ithinu 1/5 rating ok kodukunnath kaanumbol pucham thonnunnu...!


enthinu bujies ne matram parayunnu, ivide valiya vaayil nilavilichu nadannavar polum othiram kadakam marinju padathe ezhuthi thalliyille  :Laugh:

----------


## veecee

> [FONT=Palatino Linotype][SIZE=3][COLOR="#000080"]
> Ee Padathinu Ok Negative Paranjavare Thozhanam...  ARR BGM Pora Polum... 
> Oru Adipoli Pattu Thanne BGMil Sentimental Aayi Cheythathu Ok Endu Rasam Aanu... 
> Shankar Eduthu Vecha Pole Ingane Oru Padam Baaki Ullavanmaar Pidikkaan Immini Pulikkum...


adi sakke  :Highfive: 
yevanmar ee parayunna shankarnte avg film/direction polum mattethu masal filmsnekal 10 iratti better anu

----------


## K K R

> Action scenes making video kandu....aa lastile train fight oke dupillathe thanne eduthathanalle...train odikondirikumbol thanne chadunnu odunu athum vikram aa weak bodyum vechu....parellel trackil vere running trainil irunnu shoot cheyyunnu....veetile computer keyboardil kuthi irunnu kuttam type cheyyan enthu rasam aanalle?


Sathyam  :Ho:  ..Cable onnum illathe angu chaaduaanu...adhum aa weak vikram  :Doh:  Shankarnu vattaaanu  :No:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Sathyam  ..Cable onnum illathe angu chaaduaanu...adhum aa weak vikram  Shankarnu vattaaanu


vattu vikraminaanu

----------


## GangsteR

> Action scenes making video kandu....aa lastile train fight oke dupillathe thanne eduthathanalle...train odikondirikumbol thanne chadunnu odunu athum vikram aa weak bodyum vechu....parellel trackil vere running trainil irunnu shoot cheyyunnu....veetile computer keyboardil kuthi irunnu kuttam type cheyyan enthu rasam aanalle?


 :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

*Ranking based on Chennai Box Office Collections from Jan
18th 2015 to Jan 24th 2015
Week : 2
Total collections in Chennai : Rs. 6,88,20,095
Chennai city verdict: Grand Opening
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekend): 363
Collection in Chennai (Weekend): Rs. 1,50,36,070
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekdays): 536
Collection in Chennai (Weekdays): Rs. 1,53,98,032
'I' leads the pack again, by a huge margin. A likely
blockbuster ?*
http://behindwoods.com/tamil-movies/...ce-jan-24.html

----------


## GangsteR

'I' falls way short of Robot


The Hindi version of 'I' has sort of plateaued out at the
Indian box-office after its opening last week. The first week
domestic net is in the 9.5 to 9.6 crores range. Trade experts
predict that the film's lifetime net in Hindi would end up in
the 11 to 12 crores range, which is much lesser than
Shankar's earlier Robot (Hindi), which netted around 20
crores in India.
Meanwhile, 'I' continues its success story in Tamil for the
second week running, and is expected to rule for some more
days easily.

----------


## Deewana

@KRRISH2255 ithinte AP, Karnataka collection okke ethra aaan ?

TN any idea ?

Overseas ?

Kerala ?

----------


## Deewana

> Varillaaa Ennonnum Parayaan Pattillaaa... But Ee Collection Vechu Varillaaa... Endhiranu 3Iyekkal Viewership Undaayrunnu Ennanu Thonnunnathu... Not Remember That Reports...


Endhiran gross between 250-300cr alle... 3i aa time 339 cr aayirunnu.. apol Endhiran > 3i aayirikkum footfalls...later 3i released in many overseas markets and reached around 395cr... so IPO Engane aan nn arella...pinne PK kk D3 de 7% footfalls mathre kuduthal ullu... India yil... Overseas collection I'll D3 still leads.. so randum kudi cherthal PK and D3 same thanne aakum almost WW... which is again less than 3i...India alone eduthal 3i > PK > D3 > ETT/CE > Kick...

----------


## Deewana

> PK 2.5Cr Viewership In India... Paranjathu BOI Thanne Aanu... TN & AP Ok Ticket Rates Kuravaa... 2.5Cr Viewership Varaan PK Range Collection Onnum Venda... ETT 186Cr Net Edutha Footfalls & PK 277Cr Net Edutha Footfalls Are Equal... Again BOI...


PK 338cr nediyathil 275 cr um multiplex aan... D3 footfalls around 2.55cr aan.. PK kk final run I'll ninn oru 7% extra footfalls varum... 3i 2.8cr matto aan.. ETT CE okke 2.3cr... Kick ithinu thaazhe...HAHK and Gadar aayi no comparison... Gadar nu shesham oru film um 3cr eduthittilla...Overseas aanenkil PK will be very much less than 3i in footfalls... cos 3i nediya half collection much lesser Indian rupee late I'll aan... ee idaikk alle veendum dollar rate kudi 60 plus aayad...

----------


## Perumthachan

> 'I' falls way short of Robot
> Indian box-office after its opening last week. The first week domestic net is in the 9.5 to 9.6 crores range. Trade experts predict that the film's lifetime net in Hindi would end up in the 11 to 12 crores range, which is much lesser than Shankar's earlier Robot (Hindi), which netted around 20 crores in India. Meanwhile, 'I' continues its success story in Tamil for the second week running, and is expected to rule for some more days easily.


as expected. this should encourage Aamir Khan to avoid giving dates to Shankar. i had predicted this and posted it here earlier itself, that I hindi version will not be a success because the North Indian audience won't accept such half-baked stories.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> as expected. this should encourage Aamir Khan to avoid giving dates to Shankar. i had predicted this and posted it here earlier itself, that I hindi version will not be a success because the North Indian audience won't accept such half-baked stories.


 :Surrender:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Endhiran gross between 250-300cr alle... 3i aa time 339 cr aayirunnu.. apol Endhiran > 3i aayirikkum footfalls...later 3i released in many overseas markets and reached around 395cr... so IPO Engane aan nn arella...pinne PK kk D3 de 7% footfalls mathre kuduthal ullu... India yil... Overseas collection I'll D3 still leads.. so randum kudi cherthal PK and D3 same thanne aakum almost WW... which is again less than 3i...India alone eduthal 3i > PK > D3 > ETT/CE > Kick...


endhirante avg: ticket rate nte double enkilum kaanum 3I kku.. 3I hiked rates vachaanu athrayum vannath.. dabaang footfalls um ethand 3I range il aanu.. athinte ticket rates um endhiranekkal valare kooduthal aanu
endhiran varumbol kodungallur okke 30+ aanu rates.. 16cr keralathil ninnu thanne und .. total chilappo 4- 5cr viewers undayalum albuthamilla 
pinne overseas nokkanda.. mathramalla avide collxn mathrame ullooo footfalls valare kuravanu

----------


## Dylan

> *Ranking based on Chennai Box Office Collections from Jan
> 18th 2015 to Jan 24th 2015
> Week : 2
> Total collections in Chennai : Rs. 6,88,20,095
> Chennai city verdict: Grand Opening
> No. Shows in Chennai (Weekend): 363
> Collection in Chennai (Weekend): Rs. 1,50,36,070
> No. Shows in Chennai (Weekdays): 536
> Collection in Chennai (Weekdays): Rs. 1,53,98,032
> ...


ithenthaa ippozhum "likely"?

----------


## Perumthachan

> ithenthaa ippozhum "likely"?


padam 'like' cheythavarkku venenki, veruthe blockbuster ennokke paranjondu nadakkaam. athaa, likely blockbuster.

----------


## ikka

Watched with family and cousins - 8 members, from Paravur Shafaz, 10PM show...Now playing 5 shows in Paravur (4 Chithranjali and 1 Shafaz) but still almost HF (only front 2 rows were unfilled)...full of families!! Heavy response considering status of normal films in Paravur!!! Good response from crowd as well with full of claps !!! Likely to go at least 30 days here!!!

Liked it second time also and all in the family too enjoyed the same..I am stressing it again -- BGM is electrifying!!!! Also now only noticed that Vikaram searched & located the electric line before itself where he want to target Upen Patel...

 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## san

Se padathe okke aano chilar kuttam paranje..kidilam padam!

----------


## san

> as expected. this should encourage Aamir Khan to avoid giving dates to Shankar. i had predicted this and posted it here earlier itself, that I hindi version will not be a success because the North Indian audience won't accept such half-baked stories.


Eecha Keralathil disaster aayirunnu..hindiyilum collect cheythilla..athum half baked aayirunno?Kick hny ce okke appol enthaanu?Its more to do with brand awareness..

----------


## san

> *Ranking based on Chennai Box Office Collections from Jan18th 2015 to Jan 24th 2015Week : 2Total collections in Chennai : Rs. 6,88,20,095Chennai city verdict: Grand OpeningNo. Shows in Chennai (Weekend): 363Collection in Chennai (Weekend): Rs. 1,50,36,070No. Shows in Chennai (Weekdays): 536Collection in Chennai (Weekdays): Rs. 1,53,98,032'I' leads the pack again, by a huge margin. A likelyblockbuster ?*http://behindwoods.com/tamil-movies/...ce-jan-24.html


Last Monday thottu TN Il veezhumennu paranjappol ingane prartheekshichilla

----------


## ikka

> Action scenes making video kandu....aa lastile train fight oke dupillathe thanne eduthathanalle...train odikondirikumbol thanne chadunnu odunu athum vikram aa weak bodyum vechu....parellel trackil vere running trainil irunnu shoot cheyyunnu....veetile computer keyboardil kuthi irunnu kuttam type cheyyan enthu rasam aanalle?


Please post the link!!!

----------


## baazigar89

:Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## POKIRI

> I Celebration @ Chennai ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
 @GaniThalapathi @xeon @NANBAN @Iam RMU @POKIRI @singam


 :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Perumthachan

> Eecha Keralathil disaster aayirunnu..hindiyilum collect cheythilla..athum half baked aayirunno?Kick hny ce okke appol enthaanu?Its more to do with brand awareness..


I was promoted by Vikram and Sallu bhai in Big Boss. it had Arnold coming for an audio launch. Rajeev Masand, IBNLive and Hindustan Times gave ample pre-release promotions. teaser crossed 12hour bang bang record. Shankar and ARR. and you talk of awareness? seriously? if awareness is to be considered a criteria this movie had as much awareness as any A-star Bollywood movie.

----------


## KRRISH2255

> @KRRISH2255 ithinte AP, Karnataka collection okke ethra aaan ?
> 
> TN any idea ?
> 
> Overseas ?
> 
> Kerala ?


Overseas 5.7Million USD Kazhinjirunnu... Weekend Shesham Ethra Aanennu Aryllaaa... 
KA Approx 4Cr Share In 7 Days... AP 23Cr Share In 7 Days... 
TN 7 Days 54Cr Gross... 41.5Cr Net... Around 25Cr Share... Pinne Aryathillaaaa... 
TNil Shivaji Gross Break Aayi Ennu Kelkkunnu After Weekend... Not Sure... But Net & Share Aavillaa Coz Of ET...

AP Shivaji Share = Anniyan... Randum Around 16Cr Aanu... @tinjuJISHNU;

----------


## K K R

> Last Monday thottu TN Il veezhumennu paranjappol ingane prartheekshichilla


Enittu veeno  :Laughing:

----------


## Deewana

> I was promoted by Vikram and Sallu bhai in Big Boss. it had Arnold coming for an audio launch. Rajeev Masand, IBNLive and Hindustan Times gave ample pre-release promotions. teaser crossed 12hour bang bang record. Shankar and ARR. and you talk of awareness? seriously? if awareness is to be considered a criteria this movie had as much awareness as any A-star Bollywood movie.


masses nu idayilekk poyitt undo awareness ? superb awareness kittunna korach movies mathre Hindi yil thanne ullu... big stars nte movies... Robot Hindi yil mathram aan athra hit aavade poyad... compared to other versions... bakkiyokke humongous ATBB aaanu... India and Overseas.... Hindi yil 23cr nett... I adhinte half edukkullu... WOM oru factor thanne... but South dubbed films nu Hindi audience valare korav aan... market illa... allade padam half baked aayitt alla....

----------


## ikka

> masses nu idayilekk poyitt undo awareness ? superb awareness kittunna korach movies mathre Hindi yil thanne ullu... big stars nte movies... Robot Hindi yil mathram aan athra hit aavade poyad... compared to other versions... bakkiyokke humongous ATBB aaanu... India and Overseas.... Hindi yil 23cr nett... I adhinte half edukkullu... WOM oru factor thanne... but South dubbed films nu Hindi audience valare korav aan... market illa... allade padam half baked aayitt alla....


Spot on!!! As always, @Deewana is Bollywood BO specialist!!!  :Giveup:

----------


## Deewana

> Overseas 5.7Million USD Kazhinjirunnu... Weekend Shesham Ethra Aanennu Aryllaaa... KA Approx 4Cr Share In 7 Days... AP 23Cr Share In 7 Days... TN 7 Days 54Cr Gross... 41.5Cr Net... Around 25Cr Share... Pinne Aryathillaaaa... TNil Shivaji Gross Break Aayi Ennu Kelkkunnu After Weekend... Not Sure... But Net & Share Aavillaa Coz Of ET...AP Shivaji Share = Anniyan... Randum Around 16Cr Aanu... @tinjuJISHNU;


AP apo gross ethra ???KA gross ??

----------


## Perumthachan

> masses nu idayilekk poyitt undo awareness ? superb awareness kittunna korach movies mathre Hindi yil thanne ullu... big stars nte movies... Robot Hindi yil mathram aan athra hit aavade poyad... compared to other versions... bakkiyokke humongous ATBB aaanu... India and Overseas.... Hindi yil 23cr nett... I adhinte half edukkullu... WOM oru factor thanne... but South dubbed films nu Hindi audience valare korav aan... market illa... allade padam half baked aayitt alla....


talk sense once in a while. collection kuranju kaaranam WOM mosham aayondu. enthukondaa WOM mosham aayathu? nalla padam aayondaano WOM mosham aayathu? ithe padam alle Tamil collect cheythathu. appo avide ee WOM oru prashnamalle? which means, ee padam Northile audiencenu poraa. athre njaanum paranjullu. ee padam irangunnathinu munnem, i said the same thing. for them, its not even baked, let alone half of it.

----------


## KRRISH2255

Chennai Box Office... 

I --- 11 Days 6,88,20,095  :cheers: 
Kaththi --- 19 Days 6,70,98,734  :Rolleyes: 
Lingaa --- 17 Days 6,21,62,938  :Moodoff:  

TNil Monday Padam Veenu Kettooo...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> AP apo gross ethra ???KA gross ??


AP Gross 7 Days Around 38Cr... KA 7 Days Around 10Cr...

----------


## Deewana

> talk sense once in a while. collection kuranju kaaranam WOM mosham aayondu. enthukondaa WOM mosham aayathu? nalla padam aayondaano WOM mosham aayathu? ithe padam alle Tamil collect cheythathu. appo avide ee WOM oru prashnamalle? which means, ee padam Northile audiencenu poraa. athre njaanum paranjullu. ee padam irangunnathinu munnem, i said the same thing. for them, its not even baked, let alone half of it.


WOM oru factor aan enn thanne alle njanum paranjullu...but reach onnum illa... market um illa.. WOM alla major factor.. big stars nte major films ethra ennam WOM mosham aayi irangeetund... adhinu okke ee collection aano ? allallo.. adhokke reach and market ullond alle.. SRK de HNY okke mosham film enn alle bhai parayuka... adhinu 1 week I'll 9.5cr aayirunno ? endhinu Tevar nu mosham WOM aanallo adhinu 1 week I'll 9.5cr aano... major factors are market and reach... I film nte kore report I'll thanne parayunnund dubbed South films nu market illa nn Hindi yil...

----------


## Viru

> talk sense once in a while. collection kuranju kaaranam WOM mosham aayondu. enthukondaa WOM mosham aayathu? nalla padam aayondaano WOM mosham aayathu? ithe padam alle Tamil collect cheythathu. appo avide ee WOM oru prashnamalle? which means, ee padam Northile audiencenu poraa. athre njaanum paranjullu. ee padam irangunnathinu munnem, i said the same thing. for them, its not even baked, let alone half of it.


Tamilil collect cheythath pole arelum ithe hindiyil collect cheyum enne prethekshihiruno :Rolling Eyes: 

wom nallahayirunel chilapo ippo kitiyathinekal ore 10cr kuduthal kitiyane,avide athre ullu ore dubbed filimine market 

athum vikrathine pole avide valya ore reach onum ilatha hero kudi akumpol,rajani oke ayirunel pinem parayamayirunu

Pine bollywoodil vanna big budget hyped filims oke vache nokiyal ithe far better aane

ee same sambhavam ore valya bolly heroye vache avide eduthirunel almost ella reordum pottiyene indiayile

----------


## Perumthachan

> WOM oru factor aan enn thanne alle njanum paranjullu...but reach onnum illa... market um illa.. WOM alla major factor.. big stars nte major films ethra ennam WOM mosham aayi irangeetund... adhinu okke ee collection aano ? allallo.. adhokke reach and market ullond alle.. SRK de HNY okke mosham film enn alle bhai parayuka... adhinu 1 week I'll 9.5cr aayirunno ? endhinu Tevar nu mosham WOM aanallo adhinu 1 week I'll 9.5cr aano... major factors are market and reach... I film nte kore report I'll thanne parayunnund dubbed South films nu market illa nn Hindi yil...


saadharana south films polaano oru Shankar film? Gentleman muthal Robot vare, Shankarinte ellaam filmsum reachum marketum illaanjittaano Bollywoodil dub cheythu irakkiyittullathu? aishwaryayum, manishayum, urmilayum okke shankar padathil abhinayichittullathu, athinte hindi dub versionil onnum pretheekshikkaatha? vere ethelum directorne paranjo alle nadano paranjo pakshe mani ratnam and shankar have a market there compared to other south directors.

----------


## Deewana

> AP Gross 7 Days Around 38Cr... KA 7 Days Around 10Cr...


200cr ethi kaanulle ellam kudi ???

----------


## KRRISH2255

> saadharana south films polaano oru Shankar film? Gentleman muthal Robot vare, Shankarinte ellaam filmsum reachum marketum illaanjittaano Bollywoodil dub cheythu irakkiyittullathu? aishwaryayum, manishayum, urmilayum okke shankar padathil abhinayichittullathu, athinte hindi dub versionil onnum pretheekshikkaatha? vere ethelum directorne paranjo alle nadano paranjo pakshe mani ratnam and shankar have a market there compared to other south directors.


Ennittum Rajni + Aishwarya Undaayttum Better Wom Undayttum Endhiran Eduthathu 21.9Cr Net Allee... 
Ithu Randum Hindiyil Popular Stars Allee... The Problem Is South Indian Dubbed Film Market Is Less...

----------


## Deewana

> saadharana south films polaano oru Shankar film? Gentleman muthal Robot vare, Shankarinte ellaam filmsum reachum marketum illaanjittaano Bollywoodil dub cheythu irakkiyittullathu? aishwaryayum, manishayum, urmilayum okke shankar padathil abhinayichittullathu, athinte hindi dub versionil onnum pretheekshikkaatha? vere ethelum directorne paranjo alle nadano paranjo pakshe mani ratnam and shankar have a market there compared to other south directors.


apo pinne Endhiran Hindi version mathram endh kond hit aayilla ? oru normal Hindi film pole aan irakkiyad.. if I remember.. it was at 800 prints.. WW release biggest than any other Indian film.. 22.5cr aan nediyad... AVERAGE verdict aan nediyad.. at the same time.. Tamil and Telugu huge record breaking ATBB... Endhiran half baked aanenn enikk thoneella kanditt...

----------


## Perumthachan

> Tamilil collect cheythath pole arelum ithe hindiyil collect cheyum enne prethekshihiruno wom nallahayirunel chilapo ippo kitiyathinekal ore 10cr kuduthal kitiyane,avide athre ullu ore dubbed filimine market  athum vikrathine pole avide valya ore reach onum ilatha hero kudi akumpol,rajani oke ayirunel pinem parayamayirunu Pine bollywoodil vanna big budget hyped filims oke vache nokiyal ithe far better aane ee same sambhavam ore valya bolly heroye vache avide eduthirunel almost ella reordum pottiyene indiayile


tamilil collect cheythapole venda, atleast tamil dubil ithuvare vannathil ettavum kooduthalengilum enthukondaayilla? pinne, aviduthe nadane vechokke cheythirunne record pottiyenem ennokke parayunnathu verum oohamalle bhai? ithilippo vikram kashtapettu, sammadhichu, ennuvechu athukondu maathram mosham padam nallaathaanu ennoke ellaarum parayanam ennokke parayunnathu, immature statement alle bhai? angane parayaathavarkokke velivilla ennokke parayunnavarude velivinekurichu enthu parayaan?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 200cr ethi kaanulle ellam kudi ???


WW Ethikaananam... 250Cr Kadakkumooo Ennu Arinjaal Mathi... 
Kerala 20Cr Kadakkaan Nalla Chance Undu... First Ever Tamil Film To Do So...

----------


## Perumthachan

> Ennittum Rajni + Aishwarya Undaayttum Better Wom Undayttum Endhiran Eduthathu 21.9Cr Net Allee... 
> Ithu Randum Hindiyil Popular Stars Allee... The Problem Is South Indian Dubbed Film Market Is Less...


the problem is bollywood audience have started seeing good things but shankar is still beating around the same bush for 20 years.

----------


## Deewana

> WW Ethikaananam... 250Cr Kadakkumooo Ennu Arinjaal Mathi... Kerala 20Cr Kadakkaan Nalla Chance Undu... First Ever Tamil Film To Do So...


Endhiran total 275 cr matto alle ?I 250cr arella... let's see...

----------


## Perumthachan

> apo pinne Endhiran Hindi version mathram endh kond hit aayilla ? oru normal Hindi film pole aan irakkiyad.. if I remember.. it was at 800 prints.. WW release biggest than any other Indian film.. 22.5cr aan nediyad... AVERAGE verdict aan nediyad.. at the same time.. Tamil and Telugu huge record breaking ATBB... Endhiran half baked aanenn enikk thoneella kanditt...


for me, it was really a stupid movie. and I is somewhat on the same wavelength. sivaji was shankar's last best yet i wouldn't call it anything great.

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Endhiran total 275 cr matto alle ?I 250cr arella... let's see...


Yes Endhiran 275Cr Plus Undu... WW Share 160Cr... I 250Cr Kadakkumooo Ennu Nokkaam... Kadannaal Tinju Cr...  :cheers:

----------


## Deewana

> the problem is bollywood audience have started seeing good things but shankar is still beating around the same bush for 20 years.


oru PK vannad kond angane parayalle bhai... masala films trend 2009 I'll Wanted vech started.. IPO recently kore films potti... which means arguably masala films nte trend koranju enn venam parayam ... ennittum masala films ethra ennam nalla collection nedunnu.. be it D3 or Kick or CE or HNY or SR or BB.. adh pole collection nediya ethra films und good films category I'll.. oru 3i oru PK..

----------


## Deewana

> for me, it was really a stupid movie. and I is somewhat on the same wavelength. sivaji was shankar's last best yet i wouldn't call it anything great.


enikk Shivaji kananam enn thoneetilla.. climax TV yil kandapo thanne channel maati... btw Aparichit idhe pole audio launch okke nadathi irakkiyad alle ? was it a bad film ? adh FlOP aayirunnallo ... why ?

----------


## K K R

> the problem is bollywood audience have started seeing good things but shankar is still beating around the same bush for 20 years.


Thanne thanne  :Ennekollu:  Kick,CE,D3 .. kidinlam padangal ayirnnello

----------


## Viru

> tamilil collect cheythapole venda, atleast tamil dubil ithuvare vannathil ettavum kooduthalengilum enthukondaayilla? pinne, aviduthe nadane vechokke cheythirunne record pottiyenem ennokke parayunnathu verum oohamalle bhai? ithilippo vikram kashtapettu, sammadhichu, ennuvechu athukondu maathram mosham padam nallaathaanu ennoke ellaarum parayanam ennokke parayunnathu, immature statement alle bhai? angane parayaathavarkokke velivilla ennokke parayunnavarude velivinekurichu enthu parayaan?


Endhiranum valya ore positive response onum ayirunilla enitum athinte hindi version athyavisham nalla reethiyil odiyenkil avide stardom allae matter 

Rajaniyum vikramum thammil karayum kadalum thammil ulla vethyasam und,bollywoodile superstars filimsil vare rajani factor konde varumpo thane manasilakille ath

Pine aviduthe starsine vache cheythal record okke thakarkum enne paranjathe ohoom ayirikam pakshe enike thoniyathane 

Sallu,srk or aamir ine(Obviously vikrathinte perfode aduthe ennum ivare varillayirikum) vachane ingane ore padam vannirunel kannum pooti enike parayam ellam reordum pottiyene enne

Pine ithe mosham padam ano?ethra hypil vanne enne paranjalu padam mosham anel mookum kuthi veezhum examples orupade und ithine enthayalum angane onne sambhavichitilla

bhai padam kande nokke ithrayum lavish ayite edutha ore padam enna nilayil story wise okke nokkiyal disappointment akum chilapo allathe nokiyal mosham ane enne enike opinion illa

Pine ore strain eduth areyum istapedipikan pattilalo after all ellarkum abhiprayam parayam so istapedathavre kuttam parayunathil onum ore karyavum illa

----------


## Jo Johnson

> as expected. this should encourage Aamir Khan to avoid giving dates to Shankar. i had predicted this and posted it here earlier itself, that I hindi version will not be a success because the North Indian audience won't accept such half-baked stories.


Thenga kola...!Northil aanu half baked koora masalas etavum kooduthal vitu ponath..!I ok avide BBs aakunna films vachu nokumbol classic aanu...! :Laughing:

----------


## arjunan

Muvattupuzha ns and matinne good crowd. Small centersil 3 rd week also regular shows urappu.

----------


## arjunan

2 nd monday aayi. Padam ithuvare keralathil veenilla.  :Smile:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 2 nd monday aayi. Padam ithuvare keralathil veenilla.


Njan Annee Paranjathaa... Pulli Monday Enne Usheshichulloo Ennu... 
Ethu Monday Aanennu Paranjillaa Ennu... Nammal Thettidharichu...  :Moodoff:

----------


## KRRISH2255

FK Track Cheyyan Thudangiya Shesham First 10K Tamil Movie Aavumooo I...  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

> for me, it was really a stupid movie. and I is somewhat on the same wavelength. sivaji was shankar's last best yet i wouldn't call it anything great.


ningadae Username Budhijervi ennu vallathum aakku  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

> FK Track Cheyyan Thudangiya Shesham First 10K Tamil Movie Aavumooo I...


10 k aduthu vannittulla films etha?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#I Movie Making Video On Today 6pm @ #JayaTv
Also Song's Making On 9pm

----------


## GangsteR

*Ajay @ uktamilbo 
#I (Tamil+Hindi) UK *12 Days* - £362,994 (3.36 cr).
Races past Kaththi. All Time #3. Needs another
£36,000+ to enter #2, under Endhiran.*

----------


## GangsteR

Tamil Cinema @ BoAnalyst 
Rest All Places #I Seems To Rock. Will Fall Short Of
#Enthiran But Easily The Second Best Performing
South Indian Film Overall.

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.bollywoodhungama.com/box-...verseas/id/562

----------


## GangsteR

Bollywood Hungama @ Bollyhungama 
. #UK #BoxOffice : #I [Tamil] cumulative gross till
date is 362k £ [3.35 crores]. Source: #Rentrak

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Perumthachan

> Thenga kola...!Northil aanu half baked koora masalas etavum kooduthal vitu ponath..!I ok avide BBs aakunna films vachu nokumbol classic aanu...!


classic enna vaakinte artham ningade raajyathu enganaannu enikariyilla.

----------


## Perumthachan

> ningadae Username Budhijervi ennu vallathum aakku


angane nokkiyaa, ningakku oru usernamum cherilla. pinne cherunnathu paranjaa enikku infra kittum. athukondu parayunnilla.

----------


## GangsteR

After Rajinikanth Vikram his favorite Hero and he will
watch # I Movie Very Soon ...!!!
- CCL said by Salman Khan

----------


## GangsteR

> angane nokkiyaa, ningakku oru usernamum cherilla. pinne cherunnathu paranjaa enikku infra kittum. athukondu parayunnilla.


 :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## Perumthachan

> 


 :Vedi:   :Vedi:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 10 k aduthu vannittulla films etha?


Before Tracking Aanel Endhiran 10K Cover Cheythu Kaanaan Chance Undu... 
After Tat 9K Vannathu Velayudham & Singham 2... 10K Aduthu Onnum Vannittillaa...

----------


## Nithz



----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Chennai Box Office... 
> 
> I --- 11 Days 6,88,20,095 
> Kaththi --- 19 Days 6,70,98,734 
> Lingaa --- 17 Days 6,21,62,938  
> 
> TNil Monday Padam Veenu Kettooo...


sari aanallo.............van veezhcha aayipoyi......

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Endhiranum valya ore positive response onum ayirunilla enitum athinte hindi version athyavisham nalla reethiyil odiyenkil avide stardom allae matter 
> 
> Rajaniyum vikramum thammil karayum kadalum thammil ulla vethyasam und,bollywoodile superstars filimsil vare rajani factor konde varumpo thane manasilakille ath
> 
> Pine aviduthe starsine vache cheythal record okke thakarkum enne paranjathe ohoom ayirikam pakshe enike thoniyathane 
> 
> Sallu,srk or aamir ine(Obviously vikrathinte perfode aduthe ennum ivare varillayirikum) vachane ingane ore padam vannirunel kannum pooti enike parayam ellam reordum pottiyene enne
> 
> Pine ithe mosham padam ano?ethra hypil vanne enne paranjalu padam mosham anel mookum kuthi veezhum examples orupade und ithine enthayalum angane onne sambhavichitilla
> ...


Rajani factor big aayirunnu.........enthrante dubbed versionil.............pinne aa movie oru technically  brahmanada padam thanne anu............so ellavareyum aakarshichu.......

pinne athile aishrya rai yyude sannidhyam   & songs............hidiyil nalla olam aanu undakkiyathu.......

promotion okke..........aishwarya okke ulpetta van sangam aayirunnu..........athonnum I kku kittilla.

so I & enthiran compare cheyyunnathil oru arthavum illa in north india.

----------


## veecee

> Chennai Box Office... 
> 
> I --- 11 Days 6,88,20,095 
> Kaththi --- 19 Days 6,70,98,734 
> Lingaa --- 17 Days 6,21,62,938  
> 
> TNil Monday Padam Veenu Kettooo...


 :Laugh:   :Laugh:   :Laugh:

----------


## veecee

I song making video vannitundo? @K K R @GangsteR @aneesh mohanan

----------


## plk

monday padam veezhumenn paranjath aara  :Smile:

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Chennai Box Office... 
> 
> I --- 11 Days 6,88,20,095 
> Kaththi --- 19 Days 6,70,98,734 
> Lingaa --- 17 Days 6,21,62,938  
> 
> TNil Monday Padam Veenu Kettooo...


 @ITV ithokke kaanunnundo aavuo  :Laughing: 

paranja pole...ella aazhchayum monday undallo  :Very Happy:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> monday padam veezhumenn paranjath aara


maha pandithan aanu ayaal...........adya divasam tvm ilum ekm sarithayum vare Dolphin HF aayi ennu update itta  ITV.   mathramalla dolphinu superb wom aayirunnu annnu..........athu annu mathramayirunnu ennathi 2nd day manssilayi..........

----------


## veecee

> monday padam veezhumenn paranjath aara


ITV yude kodum postingukale patti ninakku enthariyaam??
kathiyum I yum orumichu release akum ennu kettappol muthal I thread postil irumbaniku pakaram chori aani vechavan ITV
dolphins first daykku spirit and enthirante rush vetti ottichu patichavane alexi pokkiyappol maattan koothathilekku chaadi rakshapettavan ITV
kunchakko bobanu mass kalippu police role kodukkan dhairyamulla directors illennu paranjavan ITV
 :Vandivittu:

----------


## Munaf ikka

> ITV yude kodum postingukale patti ninakku enthariyaam??
> kathiyum I yum orumichu release akum ennu kettappol muthal I thread postil irumbaniku pakaram chori aani vechavan ITV
> dolphins first daykku spirit and enthirante rush vetti ottichu patichavane alexi pokkiyappol maattan koothathilekku chaadi rakshapettavan ITV
> kunchakko bobanu mass kalippu police role kodukkan dhairyamulla directors illennu paranjavan ITV


ITV ye tholpikkaan ningalkkaavilla makkale...... :Fight1:

----------


## Perumthachan

> ITV yude kodum postingukale patti ninakku enthariyaam??
> kathiyum I yum orumichu release akum ennu kettappol muthal I thread postil irumbaniku pakaram chori aani vechavan ITV
> dolphins first daykku spirit and enthirante rush vetti ottichu patichavane alexi pokkiyappol maattan koothathilekku chaadi rakshapettavan ITV
> kunchakko bobanu mass kalippu police role kodukkan dhairyamulla directors illennu paranjavan ITV



inganokke sambhavicho? note cheythu vechittundu. 
SRKyude adutha padam irangumbo prayogikaan ullathaa. 
 @ALEXI maaman angottu adhikam varaarilla.

----------


## veecee

> inganokke sambhavicho? note cheythu vechittundu. 
> SRKyude adutha padam irangumbo prayogikaan ullathaa. 
>  @ALEXI maaman angottu adhikam varaarilla.


 :Laugh:   :Laugh:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> FK Track Cheyyan Thudangiya Shesham First 10K Tamil Movie Aavumooo I...


1st 12k Tamil movie on the cards...! :cheers: 

And 1st 20Cr Tamil movie as well...! :cheers:

----------


## K K R

> I song making video vannitundo? @K K R @GangsteR @aneesh mohanan

----------


## GangsteR

> Before Tracking Aanel Endhiran 10K Cover Cheythu Kaanaan Chance Undu... 
> After Tat 9K Vannathu Velayudham & Singham 2... 10K Aduthu Onnum Vannittillaa...


Arrambam , Thuppakki n Kaththi etraya?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## K K R

ssshhoo  :Laughing:  TN il odukkathe veezcha aayipoyello  :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ssshhoo  TN il odukkathe veezcha aayipoyello


Keralathile veezhchayaanu sahikaan pataathath...!20 kodiyilekulla veezhcha...! :Laughing:

----------


## kannan

> monday padam veezhumenn paranjath aara


Shankar   :Laughing:

----------


## kannan

> ITV yude kodum postingukale patti ninakku enthariyaam??
> kathiyum I yum orumichu release akum ennu kettappol muthal I thread postil irumbaniku pakaram chori aani vechavan ITV
> dolphins first daykku spirit and enthirante rush vetti ottichu patichavane alexi pokkiyappol maattan koothathilekku chaadi rakshapettavan ITV
> kunchakko bobanu mass kalippu police role kodukkan dhairyamulla directors illennu paranjavan ITV


 :Laughing:  

tholvikalettu vaangaan ITV de life iniyum baakki

----------


## GangsteR

> I song making video vannitundo? @K K R @GangsteR @aneesh mohanan


innalae njan ittirunallo

----------


## GangsteR

> ITV yude kodum postingukale patti ninakku enthariyaam??
> kathiyum I yum orumichu release akum ennu kettappol muthal I thread postil irumbaniku pakaram chori aani vechavan ITV
> dolphins first daykku spirit and enthirante rush vetti ottichu patichavane alexi pokkiyappol maattan koothathilekku chaadi rakshapettavan ITV
> kunchakko bobanu mass kalippu police role kodukkan dhairyamulla directors illennu paranjavan ITV


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

@KRRISH2255 what is Nett and gross difference?

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
Happy Birthday @pcsreeram ,wizard behind the
camera. All best 4 a hat-trick in 100 days

----------


## GangsteR

I have received much love for my performance: Ojas



Ojas Rajani’s performance may have irked the transgender
community in Tamil Nadu, but everywhere else she has
received overwhelming praise for role. Ojas Rajani, a
celebrity stylist in real life, has worked on Aishwarya Rai’s
costumes in Jeans and Endhiran, Sadha in Anniyan and for
Shriya in Sivaji. Ojas was surprised when Shankar said he
wants to cast her in I.
“People have praised me to the heavens on social
networking sites like Twitter. I went to Singapore and
Malaysia recently, and was mobbed there. And mind you,
Malaysia has a significant transgender population. It’s
surprising and saddening that some transgender groups in
Tamil Nadu have taken offence to the role,” says Ojas
Rajani .

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Arrambam , Thuppakki n Kaththi etraya?


Aarambham --- 4.8K... 
Thuppakki --- 6.8K... 
Kaththi --- 7.5K...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> @KRRISH2255 what is Nett and gross difference?


Gross Total Collection Of The Movie... Net = Gross - Entertainment Tax... 
TNil Exemption Ulla Padathinu TNil Maathram Gross = Net...

----------


## san

> 


Magadheera attaritaki daaredi okke easy aayi 100 nett kadannavayaanu. Thuppaakki kathi okke athinokke ethrayo pinnil aanu

----------


## san

> Before Tracking Aanel Endhiran 10K Cover Cheythu Kaanaan Chance Undu... After Tat 9K Vannathu Velayudham & Singham 2... 10K Aduthu Onnum Vannittillaa...


Enthiran easy aayi kadannatha..

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Magadheera attaritaki daaredi okke easy aayi 100 nett kadannavayaanu. Thuppaakki kathi okke athinokke ethrayo pinnil aanu


Angane Parayaan Pattillaaa... Kaaranam AP Net & Share Difference Valare Kuravaanu... 
So Kathiyekkal Net Kuravu Ivaykku Vannaalum Thettu Parayaan Pattillaaa... Only For AD... Not Magadheera...

Eppol Thanne I 23Cr Share From 33Cr Net From AP... TNil Exemption Aanel Polum 20Cr Share Varathulloo... 
AD Around 74.9Cr Sharel Around 59Cr From AP...
Still 100Cr Net Ithu Randum Eduthu Kaanum... Also Singham 2 Chance Undu...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Enthiran easy aayi kadannatha..


Yes Endhiran Kidu Run Aayrunnu... Oru Datayum Illaaa Athinte Allee About Run...

----------


## SAM369

innu nalla rush undayirunnu..kooduthalum families aayirunnu...liberty complexil 3 mal films & ithumanu ullathe,family rush ennittum I kke thanne

----------


## GangsteR

> Aarambham --- 4.8K... 
> Thuppakki --- 6.8K... 
> Kaththi --- 7.5K...


Thankz.....

----------


## GangsteR

> Gross Total Collection Of The Movie... Net = Gross - Entertainment Tax... 
> TNil Exemption Ulla Padathinu TNil Maathram Gross = Net...


ok macha thankz

----------


## KRRISH2255

WW 100Cr Share Cross Aayi Ennu Kelkkunnu... If So Only Second South Indian & Tamil Movie To Do So...  :cheers:

----------


## KOBRA

Finaly innu padam kandu from delhi Inox 100 people undayirnnu

----------


## jeeva

padam fdfs kandhu ann thanne ethu Kerala highest Tamil grosser avum ennu paraghthu sambhvichalle... :Band:

----------


## ikka

> Yes Endhiran 275Cr Plus Undu... WW Share 160Cr... I 250Cr Kadakkumooo Ennu Nokkaam... Kadannaal Tinju Cr...


As per Wiki its 256Cr Gross!!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ng_Tamil_films

----------


## ikka

> for me, it was really a stupid movie. and I is somewhat on the same wavelength. sivaji was shankar's last best yet i wouldn't call it anything great.


Endhiran was really great movie.. They have done it extremely well considering the cost restrictions, it was done with 1/25th of cost compared to a hollywood movie but they had made it to a hollywood level...I had read somewhere that they have made chitti to wear sunglass because the VFX works on eyes should have cost them double...We have to look into all those details before branding it as a half baked movie!!! Endhiran is the best techie movie made in India...Compare the same with Ra.One and see how Shankar superseded all!!!

----------


## kevin

> Endhiran was really great movie.. They have done it extremely well considering the cost restrictions, it was done with 1/25th of cost compared to a hollywood movie but they had made it to a hollywood level...I had read somewhere that they have made chitti to wear sunglass because the VFX works on eyes should have cost them double...We have to look into all those details before branding it as a half baked movie!!! Endhiran is the best techie movie made in India...Compare the same with Ra.One and see how Shankar superseded all!!!


endhiran was great but how can u compare it with raone made by someone like anubhav sinha..it is like comparing ovvg with kadathanadan ambadi by fans, one by the great mt and another by sharangapanni, where is the comparison....comparison can be made between a danny and a vanaprastham, rajamanikyam and a narasimham..it shud be between the equals...

----------


## Perumthachan

> Endhiran was really great movie.. They have done it extremely well considering the cost restrictions, it was done with 1/25th of cost compared to a hollywood movie but they had made it to a hollywood level...I had read somewhere that they have made chitti to wear sunglass because the VFX works on eyes should have cost them double...We have to look into all those details before branding it as a half baked movie!!! Endhiran is the best techie movie made in India...Compare the same with Ra.One and see how Shankar superseded all!!!


maybe for you, its better than Avatar. but i didn't like it, especially the CGI works. the green matte techniques, animatronics and stop-motion used in the movie seemed childish to me. now what do you want me to do, just because it amazed you, should i change my opinion?

----------


## kannan

> Endhiran was really great movie.. They have done it extremely well considering the cost restrictions, it was done with 1/25th of cost compared to a hollywood movie but they had made it to a hollywood level...I had read somewhere that they have made chitti to wear sunglass because the VFX works on eyes should have cost them double...We have to look into all those details before branding it as a half baked movie!!! Endhiran is the best techie movie made in India...Compare the same with Ra.One and see how Shankar superseded all!!!


Ra One crapppp   :Thumbdown1:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> As per Wiki its 256Cr Gross!!!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ng_Tamil_films


Ente Ponnu Machaaaa... Wiki Onnum Tamil Films Kaaryathil Nokkalleee... Chirichu Chaavum...  :Laughing: 
Aarambham, Mankatha Veeram Ok Greater Than Sivaji Aanu Athil... 100Cr Gross Polum Illaa Ee Padangal... 
Pinne 256Cr BOI Paranjathu Less AP 12Cr Share Aanu... Tat Is 37Cr Share... Around 57Cr Gross... 
Endhiran India Net 200Cr Aanu... Almost Equal To 3 Idiots Net... Dabang Onnum Indiayil Aduthu Polumillaaa...

----------


## Madhavanunni

*I -**2nd Week** [Released on Jan 14, 2015]*
*Run Till: Jan 25, 2015*
*No of days: 12* 
*Total No of Shows * *7831**[82 Centers + 109 extra theatres]*

*1st Week**6708 Shows* *(**81 Centers* */163 Theatres)* *||27 Extra theares Removed||723 SHs/D*
*2nd Week**1123 Shows* *(**80 Centers* */101 Theatres)* *||1 Late Release||2 + 61 Theares Removed||375 SHs/D*


1.Thiruvananthapuram - Anjali    {Jan 14:6 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali   {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Thiruvananthapuram - New     {Jan 14:6 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Thiruvananthapuram - Devipriya     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
2.Ernakulam - Kavitha
Ernakulam - PVR[10 Shows]   {Jan 14-15:15 Shows,Jan 16-22:16 Shows,Frm jan 23:10 Shows}
Ernakulam - Cinemax[5 Shows]   {Jan 14-15:11 Shows,Frm Jan 16-22:10 Shows,Frm jan 23:5 shows}
Ernakuam - Pan Cinemas[2 Shows ]    {Jan 14-22:8 shows,Frm jan 23:2 Shows}
3.Kozhikode - Kairali   {Jan 14-15:5 shows,frm jan 16:RS}
Kozhikode - Film City[4 Shows]   {Jan 14-15:24 Shows,Jan 16-22:15 Shows,Frm Jan 23:4 Shows}  
4.Kollam - Aaradhana
Kollam - Carnival[2 Shows]       {Jan 14-15:9 Shows,Jan 16-22:6 shows,frm jan 23:2 shows}
5.Pathanamthitta - Trinity[4 Shows]   {Jan 14-15:15 Shows,Jan 16-22:12 Shows,Frm Jan 23:4 Shows}
6.Alapuzha - Pankaj
7.Kottayam - Anand[NS]      {Jan 14-22:RS,Frm Jan 23:NS}
Kottayam - Abhilash[3 Shows]    {Jan 14-22:RS,Frm Jan 23:3 Shows}  
8.Thrissur - Kairali     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
9.Palakkadu - Priya  
Palakkadu - Sree Devidurga    {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
10.Kannur - Saritha
11.Kaliyikkavila - Sree Kaleeshwari     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
12.Nedumangadu - Surya                  
13.Vetturoad - Harishree     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
14.Attingal - Ganga      {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Attingal - Dreams
15.Varkala - Star
16.Punalur - Ramraj        {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
17.Puthoor - Chellam        {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Kottarakkara - Minerva    {Jan 14:6 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
18.Anchal - Archana Classics       {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
19.Karunagapally - Khans[MS]     {Jan 14-22:RS,frm Jan 23:MS}
Karunagapally - TNP
20.Shakthikulangara - Capithans
21.Adoor - Nayanam  
22.Mavellikkara - Santhosh  
23.Cherthala - Kairali
24.Eramallur - Sania[3 Shows]    {Jan 14-22:RS,Frm Jan 23:3 Shows}
Ezhupunna - Rekha[1 Show]      {Jan 14-22:3 Shows,Frm jan 23:1 show}
25.Changanassery  Abhinaya  
26.Mundakkayam - Galaxy
27.Kanjirappally  Grand Opera
28.Pala - Maharani    {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
29.Thalayolaparambu - Carnival[3 Shows]    {Jan 14:8 Shows,Jan 15:10 shows,Jan 16:8 shows,Jan 17-22:7 shows,Frm Jan 23:3 Shows}
30.Koothattukulam - V Cinema 2  
31. Kattapana - Sagara
32.Adimali - Matha
33.Thodupuzha  Aishwariya
34.Rajakumari - MarBaesil EVM
35.Kochi  EVM  
36.Muvattupuzha - Issacs[MS]     {Jan 14-22:RS,frm Jan 23:MS}
Muvattupuzha - Cinepoint[1 Show]   {Jan 14-15:6 Shows,frm Jan 16-22:8 Shows,Frm Jan 23:1 Show}
37.Kothamangalam - Aan  
38.Perumbavoor - EVM 1[3 Shows]      {Jan 14-22:RS,Frm Jan 23:3 SHows}
39.Aluva  Matha  
40.Paravoor - Chitranjali
Paravoor - Shafas[1 Show]    {Jan 14-15:RS,Jan 16-22:2 shows,Frm Jan 23:1 Show}
41.Angamali - Carnival[3 Shows]   {Jan 14-15:11 Shows,Jan 16-22:9 Shows,Frm Jan 23:3 shows}
42.Kodungallur  Sreekaleeshwari 1    {Jan 14-15:7 Shows,Jan 16:5 Shows,Frm Jan 17:RS}
Kodungallur - Sreekaleeshwari 2[1 Show]      {Jan 14-15:7 Shows,Jan 16:5 Shows,Jan 17-22:RS,Frm Jan 23:1 Show}
43.Chalakkudy  D Cinemas[5 Shows]        {Jan 14-15:13 Shows,Jan 16-22:11 Shows,Frm Jan 23:5 Shows}
44.Irinjalakuda - Mass
45.Kanjani - Brahmakulam
46.Vadakkencherry  Thalam   
47.Guruvayoor  Balakrishna
48.Kunnamkulam - Thavoos
49.Wadakkencherry- Jayabharath 1
Wadakkencherry- Jayabharath 2
50.Kollengode - Thankaraj    
51.Shornur - Melam    
52.Cherpulassery - Grand
53.Kozhinjampara - Kaumalaya
54.Mannarkkad - Prathibha
55.Goolikadavu - Athulya
56.Ponnani - Aishwariya  
57.Valancherry  Sreekumar 
58.Tirur - Central   
59.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya[2 Shows]    {Jan 14:25 Shows,Jan 15:20 Shows,Jan 16-22:15 Shows,Jan 23-24:1 Show,Frm Jan 25:2 shows}
Perinthalmanna - KC Neon Movies
Angadipuram - Central Cini[2 Shows]    {Jan 14-22:10 Shows,Frm Jan 23:2 Shows}
60.Tanur - PVS
61.Kottakkal  Leena 1    {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
62.Parappanangadi - Jayakerala   
63.Malappuram - Anand 
64.Manjeri - Devaki Cinemas  
65.Kondotty - Kalpaka   
66.Nilambur  Fairyland 1  
67.Mukkam - Abhilash
68.Vadakara - Keerthi
69.Koyilandi - Dwaraka
70.Kalpetta - Jaithra[NS]      {Jan 14-22:RS,Frm Jan 23:NS}
Kalpetta - Ananthaveera[3 Shows]
71.Batheri - Aiswariya  
72.Mananthavadi - Maruthi
73.Thalassery - Liberty Paradise  
74.Iritty - New India Paradise   
75.Thalipparamba - Classics
76.Payyanur -   Rajadhani
77.Kanhangad - Vinayaka Paraidse
78.Kasargod - Mehaboob

*Frm Jan 16(1st Week)*

79.Valarkkavu - Ganam

*Late Releases*
*Frm Jan 23(1st Week)*

80.Kodakara - City CInemas

*Extra Theatre Removals*

*1 Day*
*Jan 14*

1.Pala - Yuvarani   {Removed by Cousins}

*2 Days*
*Jan 14-15*

2.Kottayam - Anaswara   {Removed by ambala}
3.Kottayam - Asha     {Remvoed by ambala}
4.Palakkadu - Priyadarshini     {Removed by Ambala}
5.Nedumangadu - Surya Paradise[5 show]    {Removed by Ambala}
6.Mavelikkara - Sandra    {Removed by Ambala}
7.Mavelikkara - Vallakalil   {Removed by Cousins}
8.Kattapana - Aishwariya   {Removed by Ambala}
9.Thodupuzha - Vismaya   {Removed by Ambala}
10.Kothamangalam - Jawahar     {Removed by Ambala}
11.Perumbavoor - EVM 2      {Removed by ambala}
12.Aluva - Madhurya     {Removed by Ambala}
13.Vadakkencherry - New Ragam    {Removed by Ambala}
14.Kollengode - Thanam   {Removed by Ambala}
15.Valancherry - Pavithra   {Removed by Ambala}
16.Mukkam - Little Rose   {Removed by Ambala}
17.Thalassery - Liberty Little Paradise {Removed by Ambala}
18.Thalassery - Liberty Mini Paradise  {Removed by Ninja}
19.Thalassery - Liberty Suite   {Removed by PK}
20.Iritty - New India     {Removed by ambala}
21.Thaliparamba - Crown    {Removed by Ammaykoryu pottu}
22.Payyanur - Sumangali   {Removed by PK}
23.Payyanur - Sumangali cineplex   {Removed by Ambala}
24.Kanhangad - New Vinayaka   {Removed by Ambala}
25.Kanhangad - Sree Vinayaka   {Removed by Kalidasan kavitha ezhuthuayanu}
26.Kasargod - Mugal   {Removed by Alone}
27.Kasargod - Narthaki    {Removed by Ambala}

*5 Days*
*Jan 14-18*

28.Adoor - Nadam[2 Shows]    {Jan 14:RS,Frm Jan 15:2 shows}

*9 Days*
*Jan 14-22*

29.Thiruvananthapuram - Sree     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}    {Removed by Mili}
30.Thiruvananthapuram - Sreepadmanabha    {Removed by Mariyam Mukku}
31.Ernakulam - Saritha   {Removed by Rasam}
32.Ernakulam - Sangeetha    {Removed by Ambala}
33.Ernakulam - Q Cinemas[8 Shows]    {Jan 14:4 shows,Frm Jan 15:8 shows}
34.Kozhikode - Apsara    {Removed by Picket 43}
35.Kozhikode - Sree   {jan 14-15:3 shows,Frm Jan 16:rs}     {Removed by Mili}
36.Kollam - Dhanya   {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}   {Removed by Picket 43}
37.Kollam - Remya     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}   {Removed by baby}
38.Kollam - Prince    {Removed by Mili}
39.Pathanamthitta - Aishwariya     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}    {Removed by Mili}
40.Alapuzha - Seethas    {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}    {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
41.Thrissur - Sree[3 Shows]   {Removed by mili}
42.Thrissur - Sapna   {Removed by Rasam}
43.Thrissur - Ravikrishna    {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}    {Removed by Picket 43}
44.Palakkadu - Priyathama   {Removed by Ambala}
45.Kannur - Savitha    {Removed by baby}
46.Kannur- Samudra    {Removed by picket 43}
47.Kannur- Sagara       {Removed by rasam}
48.Kaliyikkavila - Thameens Max    {Jan 14:7 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}     {Removed by rasam}
49.Kaliyikkavila - Sree Saraswathy     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}     {removed by Mariyam Mukku}
50.Nedumangadu - Sree Saraswathi     {Jan 14-16:5 shows,frm jan 17:rs}   {Removed by Picket 43}
51.Kadinamkulam - V Tracks     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}    {Removed by mariyam Mukku}
52.Varkala - Vimala     {Removed by Picket 43}
53.Anchal - Archana Moviemax    {Jan 14:5 Shows,Jan 15-17:RS,jan 18:5 Shows,Frm jan 19:rs}    {Removed by picket 43}
54.Cherthala - Sree    {Removed by Mili}
55.Changanassery - Anu       {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
56.Pala - Jose    {Removed by Mili}
57.Thalayolaparambu - Nice    {removed by Picket 43}
58.Erattupetta - Surya    {Removed by Ambala}
59.Koothattukulam - V Cinema 1   {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
60.Thodupuzha - Laya     {Removed by Picket 43}
61.Thodupuzha - Daya   {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
62.Muvattupuzha - Latha  {Removed by Mariyam muku}
63.Kothamangalam - EVM   {Removed by Rasam}
64.Kanjani - Simla   {Removed by Mariyam Mukku}
65.Guruvayoor - Appas     {Removed by mili}
66.Wadakkencherry- Jayabharath  Movies    {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
67.Kollengode - Gayathri    {Removed by Rasam}
68.Cherpulassery - Plaza    {Removed by Mariyam muku}
69.Mannarkkad - Okaz  {Removed by mili}
70.Ponnani - Shakthi      {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}   {removed by Rasam}
71.Valancherry - Karthika   {Removed by Mili}
72.Tirur - Anugraha    {Removed by Picket 43}
73.Perinthalmanna - K C Neon    {Removed by baby}
74.Tanur - PVS Paradise  {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
75.Kottakka - Leena 2      {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}    {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
76.Parappanangadi - Pallavi   {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
77.Manjeri - Sreedevi Cinepalace  {Removed by Rasam}
78.Nilambur  Fairyland 2   {Removed by Mariyam Mukku}
79.Mukkam  Rose   {Removed by Picket 43}
80.Mukkam - Annas   {Removed by Mariyam Mukku}
81.Vadakara - Mudra    {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
82.Batheri - Athulya[1 Show]    {Jan 14-15:RS,Frm Jan 16:1 Show}
83.Batheri - Matha   {Removed by Rasam}
84.Mananthavadi - Veena    {Removed by picket 43}
85.Thalassery - Liberty Movies     {Removed by baby}
86.Payyanur - Rajadhani Miniplex    {Removed by Baby}
87.Kanhangad - Vinayaka      {Removed by Mili}
88.Kasargod - Samrat   {Removed by Picket 43}

*Removals*
*9 Days*
*Jan 14-22*

1.Padanthalumoodu - IMP[MS]       {Jan 14-15:RS,Frm Jan 156:MS}
2.Erattupetta - Metro    {Removed by cousins}

----------


## KRRISH2255

Second Week 375 Shows Per Day... I...  :cheers:

----------


## Ferno

Kidu run aanalo  :Yeye:   :Band:

----------


## ikka

> maybe for you, its better than Avatar. but i didn't like it, especially the CGI works. the green matte techniques, animatronics and stop-motion used in the movie seemed childish to me. now what do you want me to do, just because it amazed you, should i change my opinion?


Dear brother....no... everybody has opinion!! and nobody can change the same!!! But I was putting some reality about the cost factor too...if Shankar starts shooting for a hollywood movie with the costs they have, he should have made the same with equal quality!!!

----------


## ikka

> endhiran was great but how can u compare it with raone made by someone like anubhav sinha..it is like comparing ovvg with kadathanadan ambadi by fans, one by the great mt and another by sharangapanni, where is the comparison....comparison can be made between a danny and a vanaprastham, rajamanikyam and a narasimham..it shud be between the equals...


I know that is no match!!! But just comparing the genre of the films!!!

----------


## ikka

> *I -**2nd Week** [Released on Jan 14, 2015]*
> *Run Till: Jan 25, 2015*
> *No of days: 12* 
> *Total No of Shows –* *7831**[82 Centers + 109 extra theatres]*
> 
> *1st Week–**6708 Shows* *(**81 Centers* */163 Theatres)* *||27 Extra theares Removed||723 SHs/D*
> *2nd Week–**1123 Shows* *(**80 Centers* */101 Theatres)* *||1 Late Release||2 + 61 Theares Removed||375 SHs/D*
> 
> 
> ...


101 Theaters & 375 shows in second week!!!! Awesome!!!!
 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## kannan

> Second Week 375 Shows Per Day... I...


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## kannan

> Finaly innu padam kandu from delhi Inox 100 people undayirnnu


Engane undu   :Engane: 

Wowwwwww Factor undo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Perumthachan

> Dear brother....no... everybody has opinion!! and nobody can change the same!!! But I was putting some reality about the cost factor too...if Shankar starts shooting for a hollywood movie with the costs they have, he should have made the same with equal quality!!!


a day not far away, people will understand, shankar was all about covering up flaws with grandeur.

----------


## jeeva

Northisinonum padam pidichillalle as expected...kalaghodayill cultural festival nadakubholl kanunna kazchyanithu popular Tamil.telughu.malayala pattukal play chayyubhol ulla koovalum asahisnathayum athorikkalum marilla North eppolum north thanne mukalill ullavan enna chinthaghathi reality aghne allenghill polum...

----------


## K K R

Kerala run anyaayam  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> *I -**2nd Week** [Released on Jan 14, 2015]*
> *Run Till: Jan 25, 2015*
> *No of days: 12* 
> *Total No of Shows * *7831**[82 Centers + 109 extra theatres]*
> 
> *1st Week**6708 Shows* *(**81 Centers* */163 Theatres)* *||27 Extra theares Removed||723 SHs/D*
> *2nd Week**1123 Shows* *(**80 Centers* */101 Theatres)* *||1 Late Release||2 + 61 Theares Removed||375 SHs/D*
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx macha

----------


## SAM369

Kidu..1 week Koodi ingane pokumayirikkum,ee week adikam rels onnumillalo

----------


## Nicholas

padam kandu kuzhapmila

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ITV yude kodum postingukale patti ninakku enthariyaam??
> kathiyum I yum orumichu release akum ennu kettappol muthal I thread postil irumbaniku pakaram chori aani vechavan ITV
> dolphins first daykku spirit and enthirante rush vetti ottichu patichavane alexi pokkiyappol maattan koothathilekku chaadi rakshapettavan ITV
> kunchakko bobanu mass kalippu police role kodukkan dhairyamulla directors illennu paranjavan ITV


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

Sajid Bubere
# I action scene with # sureshgopi Suresh Gopi # imovie
# funshoot

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ikka

Just completed watching 'I' music special!!! Jaya TV.

Awesome!!! How much challenge they have faced for the same is depicted in that!!!!

One of the interesting thing is that, in the Aila song when we hear part of the song we will feel the hero appreciating his lady love...but on the video it's actually about the Gillet shaving set!!! :Sarcastic Hand: 

This is the part of that song...

-----------------------------------

un pidiyile en uyirum irukka
oar urasalil en vergal siluka
nee ennil muttkal koithaai

kaalai unthan muthaththil vidiyum
naalum unnil thappathu mudiyum
nee ennai menmai seithaai
-------------------------------------------------

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## san

Was watching Jaya TV..kidu

Ellaa songs um kaanichu..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> I song making video vannitundo? @K K R @GangsteR @aneesh mohanan


mmm....aa adyathe edited general making video oke ippo ithu pole oke purathu vitta mathiyayirunnu....appo aa bike transforming scenes oke anyayam ayene....athu karanam athoke theatril kandappo ithoke njangal kure kandatha enna thonnal ayirunnu mikkavarkum....(parakkum thalikayil harisree paranja pole oru karyam kandu oru pravisyam alle njettan pattu)

----------


## GangsteR

> Just completed watching 'I' music special!!!
> 
> Awesome!!! How much challenge they have faced for the same is depicted in that!!!!
> 
> One of the interesting thing is that, in the Aila song when we hear part of the song we will feel the hero appreciating his lady love...but on the video it's actually about the Gillet shaving set!!!
> 
> This is the part of that song...
> 
> -----------------------------------
> ...


ororuttanmar chumma kutti irunnu kuttam kandu pidikuna kanumbol vishamam varum

----------


## san

> Just completed watching 'I' music special!!! Jaya TV.Awesome!!! How much challenge they have faced for the same is depicted in that!!!!One of the interesting thing is that, in the Aila song when we hear part of the song we will feel the hero appreciating his lady love...but on the video it's actually about the Gillet shaving set!!!This is the part of that song...-----------------------------------un pidiyile en uyirum irukkaoar urasalil en vergal silukanee ennil muttkal koithaaikaalai unthan muthaththil vidiyumnaalum unnil thappathu mudiyumnee ennai menmai seithaai-------------------------------------------------


Kidu aayirunnu.Athu kazhinju tvyil Mona gasolina..see the difference

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> monday padam veezhumenn paranjath aara


athum ee monday alla, release kazhinjulla first monday :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## GangsteR

> Was watching Jaya TV..kidu
> 
> Ellaa songs um kaanichu..


pullu ividae kittunnilla

----------


## GangsteR

iMoviesUSA @ SIMoviesUSA 
#I grossed $110K in 2nd wknd with >70% revenue
coming from Canada.Grand total >$1.6M.USA only <
$1.4M

----------


## GangsteR

UAE Top 7 Weekend BO: 1 - #
TheAmericanSniper 2 - #Taken3 3 - #
Baby 4 - #IMovie 5 - #Mortdecai 6 - #
TheBookofLife 7 - #DollyKiDoli

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @Rameshlaus 
For 2 weeks in a row, #Imovie tops the
#Malaysian Box office at #1 ahead of all
#Hollywood and #Malay movies..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Just completed watching 'I' music special!!! Jaya TV.
> 
> Awesome!!! How much challenge they have faced for the same is depicted in that!!!!
> 
> One of the interesting thing is that, in the Aila song when we hear part of the song we will feel the hero appreciating his lady love...but on the video it's actually about the Gillet shaving set!!!
> 
> This is the part of that song...
> 
> -----------------------------------
> ...


Yes.....athu lyricist karky paranjarunnu making video yil...aila aila song ella variyilum randu meaning aanu...onnu avarkidayile love mattethu about the product in the ad.

----------


## GangsteR

#Imovie is playing in around 100
screens in #Malaysia .. From 40 screens..
2nd weekend: BO: $651,218 Total: $
3,146,295 [5.36 crores]

----------


## GangsteR

#Imovie posts strong 2nd weekend BO
nos.. Total : #UK - £362,963 [3.35
crores] #Aus - $334,714 [1.62 crores] #
NZ - $37,526 [17.14 lacs]

----------


## Kashinathan

> Was watching Jaya TV..kidu
> 
> Ellaa songs um kaanichu..


ellam kanichalle.sho miss aayi.2 song njan kandullu.

----------


## KRRISH2255

> #Imovie is playing in around 100
> screens in #Malaysia .. From 40 screens..
> 2nd weekend: BO: $651,218 Total: $
> 3,146,295 [5.36 crores]


31,46,295 USD Enganeya 5.36Cr... It's Almost 19.33Cr & It's Record... 
Athooo In 40Screensil Ninnu Maathram Ullaa Malaysian Rinkets Collection Aano...

----------


## ikka

> ellam kanichalle.sho miss aayi.2 song njan kandullu.


There will be re telecast!!! Check for tomorrow !!

----------


## ikka

BoxOfficeSquare @BoxOfficeSquare  ·  6h 6 hours ago
*#I Becomes the 3rd Tamil movie to cross $2Million mark in Malaysia after #Enthiran and #Sivaji!  Terrific record.*

----------


## Saathan

> mmm....aa adyathe edited general making video oke ippo ithu pole oke purathu vitta mathiyayirunnu....appo aa bike transforming scenes oke anyayam ayene....athu karanam athoke theatril kandappo ithoke njangal kure kandatha enna thonnal ayirunnu mikkavarkum....(parakkum thalikayil harisree paranja pole oru karyam kandu oru pravisyam alle njettan pattu)


shankar movies ile songs okke big screen il thanne kaananam allenkil aa feel kittathilla... hindi version late ayi irakkiyal mathiayirunnu avarkku  :Badpc:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> maybe for you, its better than Avatar. but i didn't like it, especially the CGI works. the green matte techniques, animatronics and stop-motion used in the movie seemed childish to me. now what do you want me to do, just because it amazed you, should i change my opinion?


Bro.....Its not that easy as U think to make a movie like Endhiran with our limited budget.....!!120 Crs oru tamil movieye sambandhichidatholam chinthikan aavatha budget aanu...!Ennal oru Hollywood moviek 20M$ ennok paranjal oru thukayee alla.....!Imagine the amount of stress Shankar would have gone through for such daring attempts...!

----------


## Saathan

> *I -**2nd Week** [Released on Jan 14, 2015]*
> *Run Till: Jan 25, 2015*
> *No of days: 12* 
> *Total No of Shows * *7831**[82 Centers + 109 extra theatres]*
> 
> *1st Week**6708 Shows* *(**81 Centers* */163 Theatres)* *||27 Extra theares Removed||723 SHs/D*
> *2nd Week**1123 Shows* *(**80 Centers* */101 Theatres)* *||1 Late Release||2 + 61 Theares Removed||375 SHs/D*
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bhai....

----------


## Jo Johnson

I Keralathil 12K adikaanulla pokaanu....! :Clap:

----------


## Jo Johnson

2 weeks(16 Days) kond I 9.3K shows kadakum....!Most Probably 3 weeksil 11K kadakum....! :Giveup:

----------


## ABE

Ee mondayum kazhinju..............vezhampaline pole kaathirikkunna @ITV

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ee mondayum kazhinju..............vezhampaline pole kaathirikkunna @ITV


ITVku oru thetu pati......Kshemi.....!Mooparu karuthiyilla ithu immathiri koluthaayirikumennu 1st day opinion ok ketapol....! :Rolleyes:

----------


## Madhavanunni

> ITV yude kodum postingukale patti ninakku enthariyaam??
> kathiyum I yum orumichu release akum ennu kettappol muthal I thread postil irumbaniku pakaram chori aani vechavan ITV
> dolphins first daykku spirit and enthirante rush vetti ottichu patichavane alexi pokkiyappol maattan koothathilekku chaadi rakshapettavan ITV
> kunchakko bobanu mass kalippu police role kodukkan dhairyamulla directors illennu paranjavan ITV



 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Saathan

innale 4th time kandu  :Yahoo:  ethra kandalum athukkum mele kanaan thonnum  :Yes: 
ARR,vikram, shankar, amy ivarkku nalu perkkum vendi nalu thavana kandu  :Njanaaramon: 
shankar+vikram padam ayondu 2nd weekdend il HF shows kittumennu karuthi athu undayilla... 
ennallum better status than any other BBs... (Cineworld Feltham-London)

songs okke ethra kandalum mathiyakilla... ARR nte music  :salut:  BGM also kidukki kalanju  :Ok: 
gym n china fight BGM enikku athra pidichilla... oru heavy mass feel koduthittilla... 
pinne eduthu parayendathu PC Sreeram nte class camera work anu  :Thumbup: 
songs ozhichu bakki scenes il onnum amy makeup ittittillennu oru interview paranjathu kandu... 
padam ithavana kandappol athokke nokki.... onnillum ittilla  :Shocked:  :Wub:  
sreeram nte camera work il koode akumpol amy de bhangi anu koodi  :Yahoo: 

negative ayittu thonniyathu china  vikram+amy scenes il vikram kurachu over manadan aya polle thonni...
athinte avisham illayirunnu...


   @POKIRI   @kunjumon   @Jo Johnson  @aneesh mohanan   @GaniThalapathi   @veecee   @Bunny   @KRRISH2255   @GangsteR   @KulFy   @K K R

----------


## ABE

> 31,46,295 USD Enganeya 5.36Cr... It's Almost 19.33Cr & It's Record... 
> Athooo In 40Screensil Ninnu Maathram Ullaa Malaysian Rinkets Collection Aano...


Shariyaanu Malasian Ringgitt aanu.. convert cheiyyumbol 5.3 cr. varum.     (53,676,327.57 INR). 1 Ringgitt is 17.06 rupees aanu

----------


## Madhavanunni

kerala distributors safe aayalle
athum 6cr_nu film eduthittum :Band:

----------


## ABE

> ITVku oru thetu pati......Kshemi.....!Mooparu karuthiyilla ithu immathiri koluthaayirikumennu 1st day opinion ok ketapol....!


Ennaalum avan annu raathri nammalodundakkiya adi orkkumpol avane veruthe vidano? :Vedi:

----------


## veecee

> innale 4th time kandu  ethra kandalum athukkum mele kanaan thonnum 
> ARR,vikram, shankar, amy ivarkku nalu perkkum vendi nalu thavana kandu 
> shankar+vikram padam ayondu 2nd weekdend il HF shows kittumennu karuthi athu undayilla... 
> ennallum better status than any other BBs... (Cineworld Feltham-London)
> 
> songs okke ethra kandalum mathiyakilla... ARR nte music  BGM also kidukki kalanju 
> gym n china fight BGM enikku athra pidichilla... oru heavy mass feel koduthittilla... 
> pinne eduthu parayendathu PC Sreeram nte class camera work anu 
> songs ozhichu bakki scenes il onnum amy makeup ittittillennu oru interview paranjathu kandu... 
> ...


Athanu I  :Clap:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> kerala distributors safe aayalle
> athum 6cr_nu film eduthittum


Ithok nammal anne paranjathalle....Opinion watchable levelil vannal 1st weekil thanne athukum mele aakumennu....! :Coool:

----------


## ABE

> I Keralathil 12K adikaanulla pokaanu....!


Moonnazhcha pidichu nirthille?......so easy aayittu 11K varum. 12 K okke varendathaanu..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> innale 4th time kandu  ethra kandalum athukkum mele kanaan thonnum 
> ARR,vikram, shankar, amy ivarkku nalu perkkum vendi nalu thavana kandu 
> shankar+vikram padam ayondu 2nd weekdend il HF shows kittumennu karuthi athu undayilla... 
> ennallum better status than any other BBs... (Cineworld Feltham-London)
> 
> songs okke ethra kandalum mathiyakilla... ARR nte music  BGM also kidukki kalanju 
> gym n china fight BGM enikku athra pidichilla... oru heavy mass feel koduthittilla... 
> pinne eduthu parayendathu PC Sreeram nte class camera work anu 
> songs ozhichu bakki scenes il onnum amy makeup ittittillennu oru interview paranjathu kandu... 
> ...


Pinnalla......Amy matoru sceneilum make up ititilla alle.....Athoru vennakal shilpam thanne aanu....! :Icecream:  Shaddi SG annan kondu poyathil oru kutavum parayanilla....! :Anxious:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Moonnazhcha pidichu nirthille?......so easy aayittu 11K varum. 12 K okke varendathaanu..


20Cr pande urapichathaanu...Ipol 12Kyum....!Onnum nokaanilla....!I bharanam thudarum...! :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## K K R

> Pinnalla......Amy matoru sceneilum make up ititilla alle.....Athoru vennakal shilpam thanne aanu....! *Shaddi SG annan kondu poyathil oru kutavum parayanilla.*...!


 :Yuk:   :pukel:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 


 :Komali:  :Komali:

----------


## ABE

> Pinnalla......Amy matoru sceneilum make up ititilla alle.....Athoru vennakal shilpam thanne aanu....! Shaddi SG annan kondu poyathil oru kutavum parayanilla....!


Vashalan, Kamabhranthan................. @MALABARI kku padikkuvano?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Pinnalla......Amy matoru sceneilum make up ititilla alle.....Athoru vennakal shilpam thanne aanu....! Shaddi SG annan kondu poyathil oru kutavum parayanilla....!


Nee Eeyideyaayi Samsaarabhaashayil Alpam Pinnokkam Povunnundu...  :Laughing:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Shariyaanu Malasian Ringgitt aanu.. convert cheiyyumbol 5.3 cr. varum.     (53,676,327.57 INR). 1 Ringgitt is 17.06 rupees aanu


Yes Athaanu Appol Kaaranam... I Opening Weekend 5 Daysil Thanne Malaysia 1.4Million USD Approx 9.16Cr Vannathaa...

----------


## ABE

> Nee Eeyideyaayi Samsaarabhaashayil Alpam Pinnokkam Povunnundu...


Avanu ini malayalam tuition vendi varumenna thonnunne.............NAmukku Malabariyude aduthu tuitionu vittaalo?  :Giveup:

----------


## Perumthachan

> Bro.....Its not that easy as U think to make a movie like Endhiran with our limited budget.....!!120 Crs oru tamil movieye sambandhichidatholam chinthikan aavatha budget aanu...!Ennal oru Hollywood moviek 20M$ ennok paranjal oru thukayee alla.....!Imagine the amount of stress Shankar would have gone through for such daring attempts...!


so you mean, i should like a movie without watching it? kaaranam, bhai ee paranja 120C, Enthiran kaanunnathinte munne ellaarum arinja kaaryamalle? athuvechondu kannumpootti aa padamangu ishtapedanam. padam kandittu ishtapettilenkilum, padam ishtapettennu parayaanam kaaranam 120C mudakki. anganaane, njanoru kaaryam chodhichotte? malayathile prashasthamaaya oru saahityakrithi, ithuvare aarum cinema aakaatha oru saahtyakrithi, oru puthumugha samvidhaayakan cinemakku aavishkarikkaanulla dhairyam kaanikkunnu. aa oru kaaranathinte peril bhai baalyakaalasakhi enna cinema ishtapedanam ennu njan paranjaa, bhaikku saadhikkumo? illa. so watch a movie for what it is, don't patronise it for unwanted factors. as for shankar's stress in spending 120C, why should i care? i should care about the money i spend on the ticket. whether the movie was worth it or not? for me, Endhiran was a waste of my money. end of topic.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Sathyathil ITV pavam aane....ellarum vannu kudanjittu ponu...but pulliyekal ee padathinte hype lum ippozhathe ee box office status lum oke asooya poondu irikunna kure 'puchists' undu...pothuve south films nodu pucham...prathyekichu shankar nodu pucham....ITV yil chori aropikapedumbol yadharthathil original choriyans ahladikukayanu  :Laughing:

----------


## ABE

> Sathyathil ITV pavam aane....ellarum vannu kudanjittu ponu...but pulliyekal ee padathinte hype lum ippozhathe ee box office status lum oke asooya poondu irikunna kure 'puchists' undu...pothuve south films nodu pucham...prathyekichu shankar nodu pucham....ITV yil chori aropikapedumbol yadharthathil original choriyans ahladikukayanu


Avaraarum ivane pole ivide vannu parasyam aayi chorinjilla................athaanu prasnam...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> so you mean, i should like a movie without watching it? kaaranam, bhai ee paranja 120C, Enthiran kaanunnathinte munne ellaarum arinja kaaryamalle? athuvechondu kannumpootti aa padamangu ishtapedanam. padam kandittu ishtapettilenkilum, padam ishtapettennu parayaanam kaaranam 120C mudakki. anganaane, njanoru kaaryam chodhichotte? malayathile prashasthamaaya oru saahityakrithi, ithuvare aarum cinema aakaatha oru saahtyakrithi, oru puthumugha samvidhaayakan cinemakku aavishkarikkaanulla dhairyam kaanikkunnu. aa oru kaaranathinte peril bhai baalyakaalasakhi enna cinema ishtapedanam ennu njan paranjaa, bhaikku saadhikkumo? illa. so watch a movie for what it is, don't patronise it for unwanted factors. as for shankar's stress in spending 120C, why should i care? i should care about the money i spend on the ticket. whether the movie was worth it or not? for me, Endhiran was a waste of my money. end of topic.


Njan paranjathu hollywood standardsil alakeruth ennaanu....!Angane nokan poyal padam ishtapedaathe poyillenkile ullu....!Balyakalasakhi enna vikyatha novel cinema aakan kitiyath athinte directork kitiya oru advantage aanu....But athu vachu vikalamaya oru srishti undaakane angerk kazhinjullu...!Athine njan poki paranjit enthu kaaryam...?Endhiran but anganeyalla....Ellaa vidha safe zonesil ninnum maari saadharana South Indian viewersine manasil kandu ella vidha cheruvakalum oruki Shankar nadathiya oru big Gamble aanu Endhiran....!Ningalk hollywood standards ok nokumbol ishtapedaathe poyirikaam....But hollywoodum aayi compare cheyyaan pokaatha vivechana budhi ullavark padam more than watchable aanu...!Hollywood movies onnum kaanatha saadharanakark(which is the majority here) padam sambhavaanu....!Athaanallo padam ingane oru vijayamaayathu...!Ningalude viewpoint maatuka.....Allenkil shankar films kaanaane nilkenda...Ini varunnathum ithupoleyulla items thanne aayirikum...!

----------


## san

Hindi fans oru kaaryam manassilaakkanam..most Hindi films are targetted only for one type of urban audience.. Pk van hit aanelum more than 80% only from multiplex..just 2.5 cr foitfalls

Oru southindian bb angane Alla..it reaches every one..so movie de chila bhagangal chilarkku ishtappedilla..a commercial directorkku athu consider cheythaale success guarantee cheyyaan okku

Oro scene okke vechu enthiranem I yem okke puchikkunnavar athorthaal nannu

----------


## san

> Njan paranjathu hollywood standardsil alakeruth ennaanu....!Angane nokan poyal padam ishtapedaathe poyillenkile ullu....!Balyakalasakhi enna vikyatha novel cinema aakan kitiyath athinte directork kitiya oru advantage aanu....But athu vachu vikalamaya oru srishti undaakane angerk kazhinjullu...!Athine njan poki paranjit enthu kaaryam...?Endhiran but anganeyalla....Ellaa vidha safe zonesil ninnum maari saadharana South Indian viewersine manasil kandu ella vidha cheruvakalum oruki Shankar nadathiya oru big Gamble aanu Endhiran....!Ningalk hollywood standards ok nokumbol ishtapedaathe poyirikaam....But hollywoodum aayi compare cheyyaan pokaatha vivechana budhi ullavark padam more than watchable aanu...!Hollywood movies onnum kaanatha saadharanakark(which is the majority here) padam sambhavaanu....!Athaanallo padam ingane oru vijayamaayathu...!Ningalude viewpoint maatuka.....Allenkil shankar films kaanaane nilkenda...Ini varunnathum ithupoleyulla items thanne aayirikum...!


Peruthachanu dhoom 3 nannaayi ishtappettatha.. Childish aayi thonniyennum hollywood nye athra pora ennonnum paranjibkandilla. Opinion okke angane eduthaa mathi :)

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Hindi fans oru kaaryam manassilaakkanam..most Hindi films are targetted only for one type of urban audience.. Pk van hit aanelum more than 80% only from multiplex..just 2.5 cr foitfalls
> 
> Oru southindian bb angane Alla..it reaches every one..so movie de chila bhagangal chilarkku ishtappedilla..a commercial directorkku athu consider cheythaale success guarantee cheyyaan okku
> 
> Oro scene okke vechu enthiranem I yem okke puchikkunnavar athorthaal nannu


Ivark padam pidikaathe pokaan ulla reason 3 manikoor Grandness niracha ee filmsile cherutho valutho aaya 2-3 drawbacks aayirikum.....!Ivar ithil pidichu thoongum pinne...Padathinte matu positives onnum kaanano parayano aaswathikaano nilkilla....!

----------


## san

> Ivark padam pidikaathe pokaan ulla reason 3 manikoor Grandness niracha ee filmsile cherutho valutho aaya 2-3 drawbacks aayirikum.....!Ivar ithil pidichu thoongum pinne...Padathinte matu positives onnum kaanano parayano aaswathikaano nilkilla....!


Sathyam...ellaathilum kuttam maathram nokki irikkum

----------


## Perumthachan

> Njan paranjathu hollywood standardsil alakeruth ennaanu....!Angane nokan poyal padam ishtapedaathe poyillenkile ullu....!Balyakalasakhi enna vikyatha novel cinema aakan kitiyath athinte directork kitiya oru advantage aanu....But athu vachu vikalamaya oru srishti undaakane angerk kazhinjullu...!Athine njan poki paranjit enthu kaaryam...?Endhiran but anganeyalla....Ellaa vidha safe zonesil ninnum maari saadharana South Indian viewersine manasil kandu ella vidha cheruvakalum oruki Shankar nadathiya oru big Gamble aanu Endhiran....!Ningalk hollywood standards ok nokumbol ishtapedaathe poyirikaam....But hollywoodum aayi compare cheyyaan pokaatha vivechana budhi ullavark padam more than watchable aanu...!Hollywood movies onnum kaanatha saadharanakark(which is the majority here) padam sambhavaanu....!Athaanallo padam ingane oru vijayamaayathu...!Ningalude viewpoint maatuka.....Allenkil shankar films kaanaane nilkenda...Ini varunnathum ithupoleyulla items thanne aayirikum...!


athupole thanneyaa enikku enthiran!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Peruthachanu dhoom 3 nannaayi ishtappettatha.. Childish aayi thonniyennum hollywood nye athra pora ennonnum paranjibkandilla. Opinion okke angane eduthaa mathi :)


Hollywood action sequencesinte vikalamaya anukaranam kondu niracha commercial bollywood masala aanu Dhoom3 with highly illogical story....!But athinteyum plus point making thanne aanu....!Athu nammal kaanunnu aaswathikunnu.....South Indian filmsilot varumbol paavam shankar TN enna stateil ninnu kashtapetu budhimuti pala ideas ok iraki maximum budgetnteyum apuram chaadi opikunna oruvidham watchable big budget moviesinte storyum CGyum paranju valichu keerunnu....! :Laughing: Ee mindsetne aanu njanum ethirkunnath...!

----------


## Perumthachan

> Peruthachanu dhoom 3 nannaayi ishtappettatha.. Childish aayi thonniyennum hollywood nye athra pora ennonnum paranjibkandilla. Opinion okke angane eduthaa mathi :)


he he... ithenthaa ashaane edit cheythu kalanjathu.

----------


## Perumthachan

> Sathyam...ellaathilum kuttam maathram nokki irikkum


ningalithuvare onninem kuttam paranjittilenki, ningalu paranjathu vaayikaan oru sugham undaayenem.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athupole thanneyaa enikku enthiran!


athu ningalude allenkil ningal adangunna valare cheriya oru sectionte maathram problem....!

----------


## Perumthachan

> athu ningalude allenkil ningal adangunna valare cheriya oru sectionte maathram problem....!


athukondu athu purathu parayaan paadilla ennu fkyil ethelum niyamam undo?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athukondu athu purathu parayaan paadilla ennu fkyil ethelum niyamam undo?


FK oru public forum aanallo.....Athukondanallo ningalk ningalude abhiprayam parayanum njangalk athu ethirthu parayanum ulla liberty ullathu.....Ningalude abhiprayam parayaan paadilla enna niyamavum illa ningalude abhiprayathe ethirkaan paadilla enna niyamavum illa.....Athukondaanallo ivide debates thudarunnath....! :Smile:

----------


## Perumthachan

> FK oru public forum aanallo.....Athukondanallo ningalk ningalude abhiprayam parayanum njangalk athu ethirthu parayanum ulla liberty ullathu.....Ningalude abhiprayam parayaan paadilla enna niyamavum illa ningalude abhiprayathe ethirkaan paadilla enna niyamavum illa.....Athukondaanallo ivide debates thudarunnath....!


athinithu debate allalo. ningakku ishtapettu ennu paranju. njanathu angeekarichu. ennikku ishtapettilla ennu paranjappo ningakkathu angeerkarikkaan budhimuttu. athine debate ennu vilichukoodaa.

----------


## Jo Johnson

Pinne oru kaaryam parayaathe vayya....Shankar songsile richness alpam kurachit padam mothathil Grand aakan sramichaal nannayirikum......!Songsnu vendi ithrayum podikendathilla.....!Mersalayiten,Aila poleyulla fresh conceptsnu vendiyaanenkil ethra venamenkilum podichote paraathi illa...! :Giveup: 

But Ennod Ne Irunthal,Pookale,Ladio poleyulla songsnu ithrayum ok podikenda kaaryamilla.....!

For instance....Ennod Nee Irunthal Male voice song varunnath padathinte nirnayakamaya oru timeilaanu....!Nayakanteyum Nayikayudeyum maanasikavastha songiloode convey cheyyuka ennathaanallo udhesham.....Apol Brahmanda setsum junior artistsneyum ok ozhivaaki beast getupil ulla Vikramtheyum Nayikeyum avarude emotionsneyum maathram concentrate cheythu edukaamayirunnu aa song...!Ipol kitiyathilum nalla feel aayene athu kaanumbol...!

Ennit revenge scenesinte erivu kootunnathilek kooduthal thoughts kodukamayirunnu....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> athinithu debate allalo. ningakku ishtapettu ennu paranju. njanathu angeekarichu. ennikku ishtapettilla ennu paranjappo ningakkathu angeerkarikkaan budhimuttu. athine debate ennu vilichukoodaa.


ningalk ishtapetilla.....athinu paranja reasons angeekarikan budhimutu thonni........Valiyoru sectionu saamanyam ishtapeta oru moviekethire abhiprayaprakadanam nadathunnath kaanumbol swabhavikamayum prathikaranam undaakumello.....Angane kandaal mathi...!

----------


## san

> ningalithuvare onninem kuttam paranjittilenki, ningalu paranjathu vaayikaan oru sugham undaayenem.


Athu I crap ennu review ittathineya..:)

----------


## san

> he he... ithenthaa ashaane edit cheythu kalanjathu.


Edit cheythu kalanjittillallo!

----------


## Perumthachan

> ningalk ishtapetilla.....athinu paranja reasons angeekarikan budhimutu thonni........Valiyoru sectionu saamanyam ishtapeta oru moviekethire abhiprayaprakadanam nadathunnath kaanumbol swabhavikamayum prathikaranam undaakumello.....Angane kandaal mathi...!


enikku Enthirante VFX ishtapettilla. ithilu angeekarikaathirkaan ithra budhimuttu enthavaa? ningade ishtamallalo njan paranjathu. ente alle.
pinne valiya oru section ishtapettathukondu ishtapedanam ennu parayunnathu eviduthe nyaayamaa. athinte yukthi eniku manasilaavunnilla.

----------


## MHP369

@itv ...........

----------


## michael

> athupole thanneyaa enikku enthiran!



ningalku enthiran ishtam aayilla D3 ishtaayi......ellaarkum ishtam aayathu ningalku ishtam aayilla aarkum ishtam aakaatha saadhanam ningalku ishtaayi....entho kuzhappamundu....

enthiran cheythathu amirkhan aayirunnel ingeru pokki adichenum.....

----------


## ABE

> ningalku enthiran ishtam aayilla D3 ishtaayi......ellaarkum ishtam aayathu ningalku ishtam aayilla aarkum ishtam aakaatha saadhanam ningalku ishtaayi....entho kuzhappamundu....
> 
> enthiran cheythathu amirkhan aayirunnel ingeru pokki adichenum.....


Njangal budhijeevikal pothuve angane aanu.. ningalkentha athil prasnam.. :Badday:

----------


## michael

> Aarambham --- 4.8K... 
> Thuppakki --- 6.8K... 
> Kaththi --- 7.5K...


jilla 8.5k undello...........

----------


## michael

> Just completed watching 'I' music special!!! Jaya TV.
> 
> Awesome!!! How much challenge they have faced for the same is depicted in that!!!!
> 
> One of the interesting thing is that, in the Aila song when we hear part of the song we will feel the hero appreciating his lady love...but on the video it's actually about the Gillet shaving set!!!
> 
> This is the part of that song...
> 
> -----------------------------------
> ...


njanum kandu adipoli........

----------


## KulFy

> jilla 8.5k undello...........


7K..........

----------


## udaips

Ee padathil heavily illogical aaya oru scene undu....Suresh Gopiyude manthan viralil kidanna mothiram engane Amy Jacksonte kunju viralil paakamaayi....? :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## michael

@KulFy 21daysil 7.5k aayirunnu @Hari jilla total show count undo

----------


## KulFy

> @KulFy 21daysil 7.5k aayirunnu @Hari jilla total show count undo


8k onnum adichilla jilla....

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## K K R

> Sathyathil ITV pavam aane....ellarum vannu kudanjittu ponu...but pulliyekal ee padathinte hype lum ippozhathe ee box office status lum oke asooya poondu irikunna kure 'puchists' undu...pothuve south films nodu pucham...prathyekichu shankar nodu pucham....ITV yil chori aropikapedumbol yadharthathil original choriyans ahladikukayanu


Sathyam  :Laughing:  Athinte chila lakshangal ee threadil ippo kaanunndu  :Biggrin:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*I Success Party*

----------


## Perumthachan

> ningalku enthiran ishtam aayilla D3 ishtaayi......ellaarkum ishtam aayathu ningalku ishtam aayilla aarkum ishtam aakaatha saadhanam ningalku ishtaayi....entho kuzhappamundu.... enthiran cheythathu amirkhan aayirunnel ingeru pokki adichenum.....


D3 cheythathu rajni aanelum enikku ishtapettenem. enthiran aamir khan alla, mammokkaa, kamal hassan aaru cheythirunnepolum, VFX ippo kaanunnapole aane, njan kuttam parayum.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Eecha Keralathil disaster aayirunnu..hindiyilum collect cheythilla..athum half baked aayirunno?Kick hny ce okke appol enthaanu?Its more to do with brand awareness..


ariyatha karyathe kurich parayaruth.. perumthachan parayunnathaanu shari.. oru genius nte kandu piduthangale bahumanikkaan padikkedo..  :Vandivittu: 




> I was promoted by Vikram and Sallu bhai in Big Boss. it had Arnold coming for an audio launch. Rajeev Masand, IBNLive and Hindustan Times gave ample pre-release promotions. teaser crossed 12hour bang bang record. Shankar and ARR. and you talk of awareness? seriously? if awareness is to be considered a criteria this movie had as much awareness as any A-star Bollywood movie.


athe.. 1st day njangal oru 41cr opening  aanu pratheekshichath.. kadha moshamayi poyi.. allenki kaanaamaayirunnu.. half baked story aayath aanu prashnamayath.. muscle villain kurachoode vevaan undayirunnu.. upan pattel karinjum poyi.
 adutha thavana full baked story vach hindi records pottikkanam  :Yes3: 




> talk sense once in a while. collection kuranju kaaranam WOM mosham aayondu. enthukondaa WOM mosham aayathu? nalla padam aayondaano WOM mosham aayathu? ithe padam alle Tamil collect cheythathu. appo avide ee WOM oru prashnamalle? which means, ee padam Northile audiencenu poraa. athre njaanum paranjullu. ee padam irangunnathinu munnem, i said the same thing. for them, its not even baked, let alone half of it.


manichithrathazhu pande dubb cheyth hindiyilum tamililum kannadayilum telugilum irakkiyirunenkil chandramukhi+aapthamithra+bhul bhullaya+mct collxn vannaane..  :Giveup: 

I hindi version nu avg-good wom aanu.. padam opening day il ninnum pinneedulla days il growth kanikukayum cheythu. ningal mookku kondaano chindhikkunnath ?
aparichit pole phenomenal wom undayirunenki , south ilum athe pole olam vannirunenki mikkavarum robot ne easy aayi pottichane... ath vere karyam

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@KRRISH2255

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ennittum Rajni + Aishwarya Undaayttum Better Wom Undayttum Endhiran Eduthathu 21.9Cr Net Allee... 
> Ithu Randum Hindiyil Popular Stars Allee... The Problem Is South Indian Dubbed Film Market Is Less...


awareness vishayam aanu.. robot polum palarkkum ariyilla.. angane oru padam undo enna mattil aanu..

hindustaani aanu nammude arivil ettavum valiya dubbed hit ( chota chetan aayirikkaam). athinu karanam phenomenal wom + kamal um annathe releasing reethiyum aanu.. ippozhathe pole 2-3 weeks il kattayum padavum madangumenkil wom vach pathukke hit aavaanulla chance kittilla

----------


## Perumthachan

> athe.. 1st day njangal oru 41cr opening  aanu pratheekshichath.. kadha moshamayi poyi.. allenki kaanaamaayirunnu.. half baked story aayath aanu prashnamayath.. muscle villain kurachoode vevaan undayirunnu.. upan pattel karinjum poyi.  adutha thavana full baked story vach hindi records pottikkanam


ningakenkilum manasilaayallo. samaadhanamaayi. 
full bake cheyunnayokke kollaam, karinju karuvaalichu povaruthu. oru 200-250kku vevichaa correct aarikkum. 
shankar aayondu ottum kureykkenda, US il ninnulla dehannakaaru thanne aayikottu!

----------


## Flackyz

[QUOTE=GaniThalapathi;6984938]angane second aayi chiyaan Vikram.................

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Thenga kola...!Northil aanu half baked koora masalas etavum kooduthal vitu ponath..!I ok avide BBs aakunna films vachu nokumbol classic aanu...!


noooooooooooooooooooo way

dhoom 3 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>. dhrishyam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ningakenkilum manasilaayallo. samaadhanamaayi. 
> full bake cheyunnayokke kollaam, karinju karuvaalichu povaruthu. oru 200-250kku vevichaa correct aarikkum. 
> shankar aayondu ottum kureykkenda, US il ninnulla dehannakaaru thanne aayikottu!


half baked nu 250 kittumenkil full baked nu 500 kittille  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Perumthachan

> half baked nu 250 kittumenkil full baked nu 500 kittille


athu bake cheyunnavarude kazhivum kaiyiliruppum poleyirikkum.

----------


## GaniThalapathi



----------


## ikka

> innale 4th time kandu  ethra kandalum athukkum mele kanaan thonnum 
> ARR,vikram, shankar, amy ivarkku nalu perkkum vendi nalu thavana kandu 
> shankar+vikram padam ayondu 2nd weekdend il HF shows kittumennu karuthi athu undayilla... 
> ennallum better status than any other BBs... (Cineworld Feltham-London)
> 
> songs okke ethra kandalum mathiyakilla... ARR nte music  BGM also kidukki kalanju 
> gym n china fight BGM enikku athra pidichilla... oru heavy mass feel koduthittilla... 
> pinne eduthu parayendathu PC Sreeram nte class camera work anu 
> songs ozhichu bakki scenes il onnum amy makeup ittittillennu oru interview paranjathu kandu... 
> ...


Fourth time from UK!!! Heavy!! Paisa kure pottikkunundallo... :Giveup: 

BGM really stands out ... The totally different ones are the separation BGM (Night after Amy reveals she was cheating Vikram) was too too good!!! SG Annan Psycho revealing scene is also having kidu BGM!!

----------


## ikka

> 


*Kerala may not be correct!!! Was 14Cr in 10 days!!! In 12 days it could have reached 15.5Cr at least!!!*

----------


## wayanadan

*Ai movie crosses 200 crore collection - Vikram*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbfPylNdHWE

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 
#I - Continues into its 3rd week in the UK
successfully. First genuine success of 2015. Well
deserved for all the effort the team put.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *Kerala may not be correct!!! Was 14Cr in 10 days!!! In 12 days it could have reached 15.5Cr at least!!!*


Ithu thanne aanu njaanum parayunne....Gross collectionil mistake und...!NETilum und...!Athurapaanu..!5 daysil 10.75cr vanna padam pinneedulla 7 daysil aake 3.75cre vannullo athum 2nd weekend collection ulpade...?Rubbish...!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *Kerala may not be correct!!! Was 14Cr in 10 days!!! In 12 days it could have reached 15.5Cr at least!!!*


Ithu thanne aanu njaanum parayunne....Gross collectionil mistake und...!NETilum und...!Athurapaanu..!5 daysil 10.75cr vanna padam pinneedulla 7 daysil aake 3.75cre vannullo athum 2nd weekend collection ulpade...?Rubbish...!

----------


## KRRISH2255

ABO Nalla Mukkal Aanallooo...  :Laughing:  
TNil 7 Days 54Cr Gross Vanna Padam Next 5 Daysil TN 8Cr Gross...  :Laughing: 
Kerala 10Daysil Nearly 14Cr Gross Vanna Padam Next 2 Daysil 50Lakhs...  :Laughing:

----------


## mukkuvan

Will watch 2nd time today from PVR with family..... Ellaathukum Mele.... Kanda Northi Fans-inokke swapnam kaanaam inganathe visual treat ulla cinema edukkaan....

----------


## KRRISH2255

I Crossed 7 Million USD In Overseas... First Non Rajni Film To Do So...  :Giveup: 
7.04Million USD... Crossed Lingaa 6.8Million USD...  :cheers:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> I Crossed 7 Million USD In Overseas... First Non Rajni Film To Do So... 
> 7.04Million USD... Crossed Lingaa 6.8Million USD...


Ini munpil ulla film Endhiran alle ullu....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ABO Nalla Mukkal Aanallooo...  
> TNil 7 Days 54Cr Gross Vanna Padam Next 5 Daysil TN 8Cr Gross... 
> Kerala 10Daysil Nearly 14Cr Gross Vanna Padam Next 2 Daysil 50Lakhs...


10 daysil nearly 14crsilum mistake undaavan aanu chance...!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ini munpil ulla film Endhiran alle ullu....


Shivaji 8Million USD & Endhiran 12Million USD... INRil Endhiran Maathrame Overseasil Munnil Ulloo...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 10 daysil nearly 14crsilum mistake undaavan aanu chance...!


Athum Sheriyaanalloooo... 8 Days Aayrunnilleee 10.5Cr Net... Njan Orthu 9 Days Aanennu... 7 Days 9.8Cr Net Aayrunnu... 
Angane Aanel 9 Daysil 14Cr Aayi Kaanum... Weekend & Innale Holiday Adakkam Kerala Gross 18-19Cr Rangel Aayrkkum Sure... 
Sunday Ok Ammathiri Rush Aayrunnu... Changanassery Abhinaya Ok Housefull Adichathaaa...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

keralthil...........20 cr gross ayo?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> keralthil...........20 cr gross ayo?


Aayikaanillaaa... Ee Weekode Aavumaayrkkum... Last Weekend + Monday Ok Double Strong Aayrunnu...  :cheers: 
Innu Harthaal Kaaranam Half Shows Povumenkilum Next 2 Shows Kidu Collection Aayrkkum...  :Giveup: 
Ee Thursday Kondu 9K Cross Aavum... Fastest Ever Film To Do So... 9K In 16Days...  :cheers:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 7K..........





> 8k onnum adichilla jilla....


Nearly 8K Aduthundu... Not Just 7K...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> jilla 8.5k undello...........





> 7K..........





> @KulFy 21daysil 7.5k aayirunnu @Hari jilla total show count undo


7.8 K Shws

----------


## KRRISH2255

Some Facts About Shivaji... Highest Net Film In India Beating Dhoom 2 Tat Time...  :Ho: 
Top 5 Overseas Grosser Including Bolywood Movies Tat Time 8Million USD... Don Was 7.9Million USD...  :Ho: 
Endhiranum Highest Netted Film Aayrkkanam Indiayil At Tat Time... Considering 12Cr Share Difference By BOI... 
Also Endhrian Was The Third Highest Grossing Movie In Overseas Behind 3 Idiots & MNIK... 
Even Now Don 2 & Kick Is Behind Endhiran In Overseas... Still All Time 9th Grosser In Overseas... Rajni + Shankar...  :salut:    @Deewana;  @Mayavi 369; @san;

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Some Facts About Shivaji... Highest Net Film In India Beating Dhoom 2 Tat Time... 
> Top 5 Overseas Grosser Including Bolywood Movies Tat Time 8Million USD... Don Was 7.9Million USD... 
> Endhiranum Highest Netted Film Aayrkkanam Indiayil At Tat Time... Considering 12Cr Share Difference By BOI... 
> Also Endhrian Was The Third Highest Grossing Movie In Overseas Behind 3 Idiots & MNIK... 
> Even Now Don 2 & Kick Is Behind Endhiran In Overseas... Still All Time 9th Grosser In Overseas... Rajni + Shankar...    @Deewana;  @Mayavi 369; @san;


 :salut:  :salut:  Endhiran was a phenomenon...!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Athum Sheriyaanalloooo... 8 Days Aayrunnilleee 10.5Cr Net... Njan Orthu 9 Days Aanennu... 7 Days 9.8Cr Net Aayrunnu... 
> Angane Aanel 9 Daysil 14Cr Aayi Kaanum... Weekend & Innale Holiday Adakkam Kerala Gross 18-19Cr Rangel Aayrkkum Sure... 
> Sunday Ok Ammathiri Rush Aayrunnu... Changanassery Abhinaya Ok Housefull Adichathaaa...


Engane nokiyalum keralathil 12 daysil min 17Crs mukalil Gross varum...!Ammaathiri performance thanne aanu padam...!Vamban Initialinu shesham rock steady...!ABO collection 1st weekendnu shesham sheriyalla...7 days 9.8cr net thanne kuravaanu...5 daysil abv 8.6cr NET vanna padamaanu...!2nd weekendum kidu aayirunnu..!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> keralthil...........20 cr gross ayo?


Kadannitilla.....But 18/18 daysil kadakum 20cr....!Ammaathiri pokaanu... Andhra BO figures nojenda... Potathetaanu...! :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Engane nokiyalum keralathil 12 daysil min 17Crs mukalil Gross varum...!Ammaathiri performance thanne aanu padam...!Vamban Initialinu shesham rock steady...!ABO collection 1st weekendnu shesham sheriyalla...7 days 9.8cr net thanne kuravaanu...5 daysil abv 8.6cr NET vanna padamaanu...!2nd weekendum kidu aayirunnu..!


5 Days 8.6Cr Net  Evde Vannathaaa??? Cineshore Aano??? 5 Days Athrem Illaa Enna Arinjathu... 
7 Days & 8 Days 9.8Cr Net & 10.5Cr Net Aanu Actual Figures Enna Arinjathu... 8 Days Gross Around 13.15Cr... 
Endaanelum 12 Days Figures By ABO Nalla Mukkal Aanu Just Like Der Thuppakki Collections...

----------


## GangsteR

MovieCrow Box Office Report - January 23 to 26
The Pongal releases continued to make merry at the box
office during the Republic day weekend, as there was no real
threat for them. A lesser known film Thottal Thodarum had
hit the screens on January 23, but it failed to create any
buzz. Check out the box office ranking of Tamil movies in
Chennai during last weekend.
1. I
Director Shankar's I was the obvious choice for everyone
last weekend. People who missed watching the film during
the Pongal weekend, caught up with the film last weekend.
Vikram's breathtaking performance has been reaping the
rewards it deserves.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

ഐയിലെ ട്രെയിന് ആക്ഷന് രംഗങ്ങളില്
വിക്രം കയ്യടി നേടുമ്പോള് അത്
ശെരിക്കും ചെയ്ത ആളെ ആരും അറിഞ്ഞില്ല..

----------


## GangsteR

Chennai Box-Office – Republic Day Weekend – January 23
to 26
Tuesday, 27 January , 2015, 12:05
The Republic Day CBO boomed. The holiday mood continues
as footfalls were as good as during the Pongal season in
Chennai theatres. I continues to dominate the CBO and grew
to become a super hit.
I is the clear number one by a mile at the CBO. All other
films put together are not able to reach the collections of
the Shankar extravaganza. The Vikram-Amy Jackson
starrer has grossed around Rs 7.50 Crore from Chennai city
in 12 days. It means a share around Rs 3 Crore, after paying
a 30% entertainment tax of the gross.
At number two is Akshay Kumar's pop patriotic Baby , which
opened well thanks to large multiplex screens and good
WOM. In the third place is GV Prakash's Darling which held
on in its second week due to positive reports and increased
screens.
In the fourth place is Vishal's Sundar C directed Aambala
which has dropped as film carries mixed reports. And in the
fifth place is Clint Eastwood directed American Sniper ,
worldwide hit, released in limited shows and screens in
Chennai and going houseful every show!
I
Cast: Vikram, Amy Jackson, Santhanam, Suresh
Gopi, Upen Patel, Ramkumar, Ojas Rajani
Director: Shankar
Vikram, Vikram, Vikram, Granduer
Nothing new storywise, Climax, Weak villains
Trade Facts: Super Hit

----------


## veecee

@GangsteR @K K R songs full netil vannal ariyikkane

----------


## KRRISH2255

I 11 Days 6,88,20,095 According To Behindwoods... Eppol Sify 7.50Cr In 12Days...  :cheers: 
Kaththi 30Days 7,48,34,774... Kaththi 4 Weeks Collection In Chennai I Verum 12 Daysil...  :Ho:

----------


## Saathan

> Pinnalla......Amy matoru sceneilum make up ititilla alle.....Athoru vennakal shilpam thanne aanu....! Shaddi SG annan kondu poyathil oru kutavum parayanilla....!


Kannil (mascara) mathrame ittittullu... lighting played big role too....

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## GangsteR

> @GangsteR @K K R songs full netil vannal ariyikkane


video song aano

----------


## GangsteR

> I 11 Days 6,88,20,095 According To Behindwoods... Eppol Sify 7.50Cr In 12Days... 
> Kaththi 30Days 7,48,34,774... Kaththi 4 Weeks Collection In Chennai I Verum 12 Daysil...


Mersalaayitten  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Kannil (mascara) mathrame ittittullu... lighting played big role too....


ini oru vattom koodi kanunnillae

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Aayikaanillaaa... Ee Weekode Aavumaayrkkum... Last Weekend + Monday Ok Double Strong Aayrunnu... 
> Innu Harthaal Kaaranam Half Shows Povumenkilum Next 2 Shows Kidu Collection Aayrkkum... 
> Ee Thursday Kondu 9K Cross Aavum... Fastest Ever Film To Do So... 9K In 16Days...


very good.

appo initial weeksil..............ini potikkan kerala harthal day performance vachu perchazhiye baakki ullu............vaiktettu 2 show collection 1.5 cr + vannal athum thakrkkum...........alle krishnan kutti..... :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## veecee

> video song aano


Yes..........

----------


## KRRISH2255

> very good.
> 
> appo initial weeksil..............ini potikkan kerala harthal day performance vachu perchazhiye baakki ullu............vaiktettu 2 show collection 1.5 cr + vannal athum thakrkkum...........alle krishnan kutti.....


Angane Ok Nokkaan Poyaal Gangster First Day 5Cr I  Pottichittillaa...  :Moodoff: 
Jokes Apart... Ini Fastest 10K... Fastest 20Cr Koode I Swanthamaakkum Ennu Thonnunnu... 
Baaki Initial Records Ellaam Thoothuvaari...  :cheers:

----------


## Ferno

> Angane Ok Nokkaan Poyaal Gangster First Day 5Cr I  Pottichittillaa... 
> Jokes Apart... Ini Fastest 10K... Fastest 20Cr Koode I Swanthamaakkum Ennu Thonnunnu... 
> Baaki Initial Records Ellaam Thoothuvaari...


Ithinu munpathe etha? faster? 10k nd 20cr?
I ipo ethreya in kerala gross  :Yeye: ?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ithinu munpathe etha? faster? 10k nd 20cr?
> I ipo ethreya in kerala gross ?


Fastest 10K BD... Fastest 20Cr Drishyam... Randum Povaanaanu Chance... 
I Eppol Ethrayaayi Ennu Krithyamaayi Aryllaaa... 8 Days 10.5Cr Net & Nearly 13.15Cr Gross Aayrunnu... 
Innu Kondu Anything Between 18-19Cr Range Gross Varum Ennanu Ente Oru Ooham...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ithinu munpathe etha? faster? 10k nd 20cr?
> I ipo ethreya in kerala gross ?


Arinjit Ippo Entina  :Beee:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Arinjit Ippo Entina


Calicut Next Week I Ku Preshnam Onnumillallooo Allee??? Fireman Varumbol Therikkumo...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Calicut Next Week I Ku Preshnam Onnumillallooo Allee??? Fireman Varumbol Therikkumo...


Fireman Coronation Aan 

Next Charting @ Kairali Complex Sir C.P Aan

I Status Nallathan , Miliyekal Status Und ; Mili Sree Polum Full Aakunilla ; MS Okke 50 - 60 % il Aan Status

----------


## ikka

http://www.tamilboxoffice1.com/2015/...rseas-box.html

Movie    Total Gross (INR)    Total Gross (USD)
*I [All Versions]    ₹. 43.40 Crores    $7.04M*
Aambala    ₹. 1.88 Crores    $305,915
Lingaa    ₹. 41.82 Crores    $6.8M
Gopala Gopala (US only)    ₹. 5.20 Crores    $844,016
Patas (US only)    ₹. 65.07 lacs    $105,848
Beeruva (US only)    $4,383    ₹. 2.69 lacs

*As per this, ABO 6Cr mukki!!!*..So ee difference vachu other areas extrapolate cheythal 200Cr gross cross cheythu kaananam WW in 12 days!!! 

@Jo Johnson @KRRISH2255

----------


## Deewana

> Some Facts About Shivaji... Highest Net Film In India Beating Dhoom 2 Tat Time... Top 5 Overseas Grosser Including Bolywood Movies Tat Time 8Million USD... Don Was 7.9Million USD... Endhiranum Highest Netted Film Aayrkkanam Indiayil At Tat Time... Considering 12Cr Share Difference By BOI... Also Endhrian Was The Third Highest Grossing Movie In Overseas Behind 3 Idiots & MNIK... Even Now Don 2 & Kick Is Behind Endhiran In Overseas... Still All Time 9th Grosser In Overseas... Rajni   Shankar...    @Deewana;  @Mayavi 369; @san;


D2 80cr nett ... But aa time I'll HAHK and Gadar nte gross athinekkalum higher aayirunnu... Shivaji May 2006 il irangiyad alle ? aa time 8M adicha films I think KANK D2 K3G VZ Shivaji alle ullu ? Kick 13M kadannirunnu... Bang Bang also... Don 2 yeah 11M... ente ormma sheri aanenkil... top grossers Overseas... D3 PK 3i MNIK CE HNY JTHJ BB Kick Endhiran...Endhiran irangiyapo top grosser MNIK aayirunnu.. aa time top 5 was like .. MNIK 3I Endhiran KANK OSO... Endhiran nte all india record share break cheydad D3 aan.. still 3rd highest...

----------


## ikka

*I -- WW Collections split up as per TamilBO (12days)
*
USA -- ₹. 7.84 Crores
Canada -- ₹. 2.02 Crores
Malaysia -- ₹. 12.23 Crores
UK -- ₹. 3.35 Crores
Australia -- ₹. 1.25 Crores
NZ -- ₹. 17.14 lacs
Norway -- ₹. 24.50 lacs
UAE-GCC -- ₹.4.91  Cr *
Sri-Lanka -- ₹.4.30 Cr *
Singapore -- ₹.4.91 Cr *
France -- ₹.82.96 lacs *
Rest of Europe  [Germany, Denmark, Holland, Belgium, Swiss, Italy]  -- ₹.96.48 lacs *
South Africa -- ₹.18.44 lacs *
Hong Kong & Thailand	 -- ₹.18.44 lacs *

*Total Gross (ROW) = 43.4Cr*

http://www.tamilboxoffice1.com/2015/...rseas-box.html

----------


## KRRISH2255

> D2 80cr nett ... But aa time I'll HAHK and Gadar nte gross athinekkalum higher aayirunnu... 
> 
> Shivaji May 2006 il irangiyad alle ? aa time 8M adicha films I think KANK D2 K3G VZ Shivaji alle ullu ? 
> 
> Kick 13M kadannirunnu... Bang Bang also... Don 2 yeah 11M... 
> 
> Endhiran irangiyapo top grosser MNIK aayirunnu.. aa time top 5 was like .. MNIK 3I Endhiran KANK OSO... 
> 
> Endhiran nte all india record share break cheydad D3 aan.. still 3rd highest...


Yes Gross I Know Gadar Was Still Record... D2 Net Record Maathrame Ittulloo... 
Sivaji 2007 June Aanu... Yes Ee 5 Filmse Ulloo... Pinne Nov OSO Vannu... 
Kick 11.8Million Engaande Ullooo... Bang Bang 13Million USD...

----------


## Ferno

> Fastest 10K BD... Fastest 20Cr Drishyam... Randum Povaanaanu Chance... 
> I Eppol Ethrayaayi Ennu Krithyamaayi Aryllaaa... 8 Days 10.5Cr Net & Nearly 13.15Cr Gross Aayrunnu... 
> Innu Kondu Anything Between 18-19Cr Range Gross Varum Ennanu Ente Oru Ooham...


 :Thnku: 



> Arinjit Ippo Entina


thwathakamayoru avalokanam aanu njn udeshikunath :Beee:

----------


## KRRISH2255

@ikka; ABO Nalla Mukku Mukkettundu... Kerala, TN & Overseas... I 200Cr Ok Kazhinju Ennu Sure Aanu..,

----------


## Deewana

> Yes Gross I Know Gadar Was Still Record... D2 Net Record Maathrame Ittulloo... Sivaji 2007 June Aanu... Yes Ee 5 Filmse Ulloo... Pinne Nov OSO Vannu... Kick 11.8Million Engaande Ullooo... Bang Bang 13Million USD...


Q&A section I'll BOI I'll vannirunnu.. marginal difference only Kick and BB... BB grossed some amounts from the nonconventional OS markets... both at 13M... BB>Kick...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Q&A section I'll BOI I'll vannirunnu.. marginal difference only Kick and BB... BB grossed some amounts from the nonconventional OS markets... both at 13M... BB>Kick...


Oh Kick Appol Kooduthal Undalleee... Koimoi Appol Mistake Aanu... Avar Kick Only 11.8Million USD...

----------


## GangsteR

> Yes..........


k varumbol mention cheyyaam

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.mangojoos.com/transgender...etter-shankar/

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @ rameshlaus 
#Imovie #Karnataka 2nd weekend BO Total: Gross:
Rs. 13 Crs Nett: Rs. 9 Crs

----------


## GangsteR

*Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
Kerala Republic Day Weekend - Box-Office -Jan
23-26 : No.1 I, No.2 Picket43 No.3 Mili No.4
Mariyam Mukku, No.5 Rasam*

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## GangsteR

#Imovie Overseas BO: #USA - $1.26M #
Canada - $324K #UK - £362,863 #AUS - A
$334,714 #NZ - NZ$37,356 #Malaysia -
MYR 3,146,295 (Rptd)

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @Rameshlaus 
After the 2nd weekend, #Imovie moves
into All-time #3 in Overseas Combined
Box Office after #Endhiran & #Sivaji - A
Remarkable Achievement!

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @Rameshlaus 
#Imovie has done exceptionally well in
#Australia / #NZ , #Malaysia , #UAE , #UK ,
#Canada and to some extent in #USA ..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KRRISH2255

USA All Time Second Aayalleee... Crossed Lingaa...  :cheers: 
Endhiran Unreachable 2.4Million USD... I 1.6Million USD Only...  :Moodoff:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> USA All Time Second Aayalleee... Crossed Lingaa... 
> Endhiran Unreachable 2.4Million USD... I 1.6Million USD Only...


INRilek convert cheyyumbol valiya difference undo Endhiranum Iyum thammil..?

----------


## Saathan

> Fourth time from UK!!! Heavy!! Paisa kure pottikkunundallo...
> 
> BGM really stands out ... The totally different ones are the separation BGM (Night after Amy reveals she was cheating Vikram) was too too good!!! SG Annan Psycho revealing scene is also having kidu BGM!!


shankar padam alle kaanathe irikkan pattilla... Nanban 3 times kandirunnu  :Yes:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> INRilek convert cheyyumbol valiya difference undo Endhiranum Iyum thammil..?


Athillaaaa... Endhiran 12 Million USD & 55Cr INR... I 7.04Million USD & 43.40Cr INR... 
USA Nokkiyaal Endhiran 2.4Million USD Around 11Cr... I 1.6Million USD Around 9.8Cr... Just 1.2Cr Dif...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> shankar padam alle kaanathe irikkan pattilla... Nanban 3 times kandirunnu


Yes Njaanum Kaanum Oru Thavana Koodi From PVR...  :cheers:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Athillaaaa... Endhiran 12 Million USD & 55Cr INR... I 7.04Million USD & 43.40Cr INR... 
> USA Nokkiyaal Endhiran 2.4Million USD Around 11Cr... I 1.6Million USD Around 9.8Cr... Just 1.2Cr Dif...


So INRil recordnu chance ind alle.....!Athu kond adjust cheyyam thalkalam..! :Rolleyes:

----------


## Deewana

> Oh Kick Appol Kooduthal Undalleee... Koimoi Appol Mistake Aanu... Avar Kick Only 11.8Million USD...


Koimoi nambanda...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> So INRil recordnu chance ind alle.....!Athu kond adjust cheyyam thalkalam..!


INRilum USA Chance Illaaa Ennu Thonnunnu... Also WW... 50Cr Kadakkumayrkkum Final Max... 
Pinne China Release Endaanoo Endo... Athundel Vallathum Ok Nadakkum... 
Transformers 1800Cr INR Edutha Naadu Aanu... Oru 20Cr Kittiyaalum Namukku Laabham Aanu...  :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> INRilum USA Chance Illaaa Ennu Thonnunnu... Also WW... 50Cr Kadakkumayrkkum Final Max... 
> Pinne China Release Endaanoo Endo... Athundel Vallathum Ok Nadakkum... 
> Transformers 1800Cr INR Edutha Naadu Aanu... Oru 20Cr Kittiyaalum Namukku Laabham Aanu...


Chinayil enganeyelum onnu koluthiyal van bonus aakum...!Chinayil koluthan ullathok und..! :Giveup:

----------


## san

> Chinayil enganeyelum onnu koluthiyal van bonus aakum...!Chinayil koluthan ullathok und..!


Hope so..only 3 idiots clicked to an extent. Dhoom 3 also collected 3 million USD but from a very wide release.Only other indian movie released in recent times is mnik

----------


## san

> #Imovie Overseas BO: #USA - $1.26M #Canada - $324K #UK - £362,863 #AUS - A$334,714 #NZ - NZ$37,356 #Malaysia -MYR 3,146,295 (Rptd)


Source ethaa..

----------


## san

> So INRil recordnu chance ind alle.....!Athu kond adjust cheyyam thalkalam..!


I enganeyaa 7 ethiye.Malaysia uk us Canada total 3 alle ullu...baakki countries Il 4 varumo

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Hope so..only 3 idiots clicked to an extent. Dhoom 3 also collected 3 million USD but from a very wide release.Only other indian movie released in recent times is mnik


Chinayil ivayekal scope Iku undennu thonnunnu.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Source ethaa..


Ramesh annan tweet

----------


## ikka

> Chinayil ivayekal scope Iku undennu thonnunnu....


I think there is great chance from China!! They can digest the theme of the movie and it promotes chinese tourism heavily!!! 

*China koluthiyal, van koluthayirikkum!!!*

----------


## GangsteR

Next week chennayil pokunnundu... I or YA avidunnu kananam

----------


## KRRISH2255

> I enganeyaa 7 ethiye.Malaysia uk us Canada total 3 alle ullu...baakki countries Il 4 varumo


Malaysia Reported 40Screens Maathram Aanu Athu... 
Malaysia 12 Days Total Approx 1.9Million USD... 
USA + Canada 12 Days Approx 1.6Million USD... 
UK 12 Days Approx 550K USD... Ee 3 Countries Maathram 4Million USD...

----------


## KRRISH2255

I Rights Amount 5.35Cr... Mattu Chilavu Adakkam Total Cost For Distributors 6.25Cr... 
Share 6.25Cr Ok Cover Cheythu... Ithuvare Ullaa Gross Details Kittiyillaaa...  :Thnku:

----------


## mukkuvan

Angane watched 2nd time yesterday with family from PVR.... 6pm show.... Status oru 80% kaanum... Hartal kazhinju udanneyulla show aayadhu kondu aalukal kuravaayirunnu Mall-il podhuve... Lulu Mall thurannu nammal akathu kayari innale...

Enjoyed every bit of the movie even 2nd time..... And to my surprise my family just loved the movie... Wife-inu podhuve action films athra pidickaathadhaanu.... But this is the movie she liked the most in recent times.... Even my younger kid after some point started asking, So there is two more people left to be done something... What will he do to them ??? Even she got so involved in the movie... Kidilam thanne.....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> I Rights Amount 5.35Cr... Mattu Chilavu Adakkam Total Cost For Distributors 6.25Cr... 
> Share 6.25Cr Ok Cover Cheythu... Ithuvare Ullaa Gross Details Kittiyillaaa...


6.25Cr share ok 11-12 daysil thanne ponnu kaanum.....! :Rolleyes:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 6.25Cr share ok 11-12 daysil thanne ponnu kaanum.....!


Main Centres & Athyavashyam Big centres Maathrame Weekendil Polum Collection Ulloo... 
Appol Weekdaysinte Kaaryam Parayandallooo... Padam 7Cr Share Kadannittillaaa Enna Arinje...

----------


## sachin

http://www.cineshore.com/boxofficeup...ys-collection/
‘I’ 13 Days Collection

I’ 13 Days Collection Image

Territory	Gross (in Crores Appx.)	Net	Share
Tamil Nadu	65.60 Crores	50.50 Crores	30.25 Crores
Andhra Pradesh [Telugu Version]	39 Crores	33 Crores	24.90 Crores
Kerala	15.88 Crores	12.54 Crores	6.15 Crores
Karnataka	12.03 Crores	9.25 Crores	5.12 Crores
Hindi Version	16.25 Crores	12.10 Crores	6.85 Crores
Rest Of India	3.90 Crores	-	1.85 Crores
India Total	152.66 Crores	-	68.27 Crores
Overseas	38 Crores	-	18.25 Crores
WorldwideTotal	190.66 Crores	-	86.52 Crores
STATUS
Tamil Nadu	Tamil Nadu distributors will be safe at the end of its run even without the tax exemption it had but profits will be minimal, the reason being huge buying rates.
Andhra Pradesh	In Andhra it has put up good numbers and is the second biggest revenue earner for a dubbed film. But that’s not enough for the buyers to recover their investments. Thus the total loss will be above 10 crores, were it was bought for a record price of 36 Cr+. A flop here.
Kerala	Sold for around a record 5.35 Cr+ , it surprisingly did wonderful business here irrespective of its not so great talk. The openings were huge putting a record each day and it showed minor drops only after the extended weekend. Even after few Malayalam releases last Friday, the film grossed around 1.80 Cr (Sat+Sun+Mon), which is again remarkable. Now as the major releases are pushed to February 1st week , ‘I’ will have one more decent week before it give way to other releases. Whether, it can touch the magical 20 Cr. is the only big task in front of the movie as it has already given profits to its buyers.
Karnataka	Karnataka rights were sold for around a huge 7 Crs and here too it will be a loss venture were the buyers will lose around 10-20% of their investment.
Overseas	In overseas it has done a splendid business as expected and will be one more Shankar film to top the charts with Endhiran and Sivaji. A hit here too.
Verdict : On a whole above average. [Against its huge theatrical rights]

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Main Centres & Athyavashyam Big centres Maathrame Weekendil Polum Collection Ulloo... 
> Appol Weekdaysinte Kaaryam Parayandallooo... Padam 7Cr Share Kadannittillaaa Enna Arinje...


Enthaanenkilum matullavaye apekshichu nokumbol kidu alle....2 weeks kondu 7cr share ok kadakendathaanu....

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Enthaanenkilum matullavaye apekshichu nokumbol kidu alle....2 weeks kondu 7cr share ok kadakendathaanu....


16Days(9Days Extended First Week) Kondu Kadakkumaayrkkum... 14Daysil Kadannittillaaa...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

SG  :Thumbup:

----------


## GangsteR

> SG


 :cheers: ..

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bi...750705&tabId=3

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.eastcoastdaily.com/2015/01/28/suresh-gopi-3/

----------


## GangsteR

> Angane watched 2nd time yesterday with family from PVR.... 6pm show.... Status oru 80% kaanum... Hartal kazhinju udanneyulla show aayadhu kondu aalukal kuravaayirunnu Mall-il podhuve... Lulu Mall thurannu nammal akathu kayari innale...
> 
> Enjoyed every bit of the movie even 2nd time..... And to my surprise my family just loved the movie... Wife-inu podhuve action films athra pidickaathadhaanu.... But this is the movie she liked the most in recent times.... Even my younger kid after some point started asking, So there is two more people left to be done something... What will he do to them ??? Even she got so involved in the movie... Kidilam thanne.....


 :Giveup:   :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo 
#I (Tamil+Hindi) UK *13 Days* - £379,399 (3.53 cr).
Did better than my expectations. On track to cross
Sivaji and take the #2 spot. Awesome!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ajay @ uktamilbo 
> #I (Tamil+Hindi) UK *13 Days* - £379,399 (3.53 cr).
> Did better than my expectations. On track to cross
> Sivaji and take the #2 spot. Awesome!


Sivaji 396K... 17K More Needed To Break Shivaji In UK...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 16Days(9Days Extended First Week) Kondu Kadakkumaayrkkum... 14Daysil Kadannittillaaa...


Yes....16 days exact share ariyan patumo...?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Yes....16 days exact share ariyan patumo...?


Anweshikkaaam... Innu KTYM,CHNGSRY,PALA Details Chilappol Kittum...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Anweshikkaaam... Innu KTYM,CHNGSRY,PALA Details Chilappol Kittum...


Great...!16 daysil 7Cr share vannal a Gross collection of around 17.5Crs....!Idak Harthal vannath momentum ithiri kurakuvaayirikum....!Ini 20Crs ennu kadakum ennu nokiyal mathi...! :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Great...!16 daysil 7Cr share vannal a Gross collection of around 17.5Crs....!Idak Harthal vannath momentum ithiri kurakuvaayirikum....!Ini 20Crs ennu kadakum ennu nokiyal mathi...!


First Weekile Weekdays Performance Vechu Njan 16Days 20Pratheekshichithaa... Ini Nadakkillaaa...  :Moodoff: 
Friday Releases Kurachu Momentum Nasthamaakkettundu... Oru Jump Vannillaaa Weekendil...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> First Weekile Weekdays Performance Vechu Njan 16Days 20Pratheekshichithaa... Ini Nadakkillaaa... 
> Friday Releases Kurachu Momentum Nasthamaakkettundu... Oru Jump Vannillaaa Weekendil...


Hmm...1st weekend 10.75Cr which is more than expected....1st week(9 Days) ethra vann kaanum exactly...?14Cr....?Njan 14.75Cr expect cheythirunnu...

2nd weekend holidays (13 Days) kazhinjapol ethra vannu kaanum...?2 weeksil(16 days) 17.5Cr expect cheythathaanu...

----------


## Saathan

> Ajay @ uktamilbo 
> #I (Tamil+Hindi) UK *13 Days* - £379,399 (3.53 cr).
> Did better than my expectations. On track to cross
> Sivaji and take the #2 spot. Awesome!





> Sivaji 396K... 27K More Needed To Break Shivaji In UK...


Sivaji ne vettikkan chance kurava...  :Moodoff:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Sivaji ne vettikkan chance kurava...


27K Venda My Mistake... 17K Needed... 21K Vannaal 400K Aavum... Only Second To Do Tat... 17K Chance Illeee???

----------


## GangsteR

> First Weekile Weekdays Performance Vechu Njan 16Days 20Pratheekshichithaa... Ini Nadakkillaaa... 
> Friday Releases Kurachu Momentum Nasthamaakkettundu... Oru Jump Vannillaaa Weekendil...


ini 20 cr pokillae?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

> ini 20 cr pokillae?


20Cr urapaanu...But nerathe pratheekshicha athra speedy aayirikillennu thonnunnu.....!Momentum kuranjitund....!Ini kadakumbol kadakate.....!Ethayalum 20Cr kadakum.... :Rolleyes: 

Allenkil padam athupole veezhanam from 2nd week....!

----------


## Saathan

> 27K Venda My Mistake... 17K Needed... 21K Vannaal 400K Aavum... Only Second To Do Tat... 17K Chance Illeee???


 chance undu pakshe urappu parayan pattilla... few amount difference il pinnil avum enna thonnunne...

----------


## Saathan

*UK Boxoffice* 
*1. Endhiran (£ 615,966)
2. Sivaji (£ 391,653)
3. I (£ 379,399)
4. Kaththi (£ 333,522)
5. Vishwaroopam (£ 308,350)
6. Dasavathram (£ 254,388 )
7. Lingaa (£ 250,339)
8. Jilla (£ 243,029)
9. Thalaivaa (£ 236,050)
10. Nanban (£214,735)
11. Thuppakki (£212,705)*

    @san    @singam  @Balram

----------


## Saathan

UK il Aascar Films nu PJ anu theater book cheythu koduthathu!!!

----------


## KRRISH2255

@Saathan; Endhiran Hindi Robot £ 140,854 Undallooo... Athu Added Allalloo... Endhiran UK Total Is £ 756,820...

----------


## KRRISH2255

I 14 Days Collection From Kerala 16.15Cr Gross.... Padam Weekdays Down Aayi Thudangi...  :Moodoff: 
Sunday Gross 80Lakhs... Monday Gross 59Lakhs... Tuesday Gross 27Lakhs... (Harthal only half shows)
Share 6.25Cr Cross Cheythu Innale Kondu Thannee... Profit From Theatre Share Itself...  :cheers:

----------


## ikka

> I 14 Days Collection From Kerala 16.15Cr Gross.... Padam Weekdays Down Aayi Thudangi... 
> Sunday Gross 80Lakhs... Monday Gross 59Lakhs... Tuesday Gross 27Lakhs... (Harthal only half shows)
> Share 6.25Cr Cross Cheythu Innale Kondu Thannee... Profit From Theatre Share Itself...


Source????

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Source????


Century Films Aayi Bhandham Ulla Aal Aanu...  :Thnku:

----------


## kannan

I Songs idangeraayirikkukayaanu  :Moodoff: 

esp . . merasalaayitten  :Chairhit: 

Kelkunthorum addiction koodunnu . . . . daily 10-12 praavashyam kettaalum madukkunnilla . . . .  :Ahupinne: 


 :Boo hoo!: _. . . Hey Dosa Kallu Mel Vella Omeleta Oru Kutti Nila Nenjukulla Kunthikittaale
Vaanavillu Nee Binny Mill Naan Enna Ezhu Colour Lungi Aaga Madichu Puttaale . . ._  :Yeye: 

 @veecee

----------


## Jo Johnson

> I 14 Days Collection From Kerala 16.15Cr Gross.... Padam Weekdays Down Aayi Thudangi... 
> Sunday Gross 80Lakhs... Monday Gross 59Lakhs... Tuesday Gross 27Lakhs... (Harthal only half shows)
> Share 6.25Cr Cross Cheythu Innale Kondu Thannee... Profit From Theatre Share Itself...


Yes within 2 weeks profit aayi...Athu mathi...!16 daysil nearly 17cr ethum Gross...! :Giveup:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> I 14 Days Collection From Kerala 16.15Cr Gross.... Padam Weekdays Down Aayi Thudangi... 
> Sunday Gross 80Lakhs... Monday Gross 59Lakhs... Tuesday Gross 27Lakhs... (Harthal only half shows)
> Share 6.25Cr Cross Cheythu Innale Kondu Thannee... Profit From Theatre Share Itself...


so final run 20 cr il theerum.................B,C   okke certhu......21/22 maximum.

enthayalum...............thakarppan thanne.

----------


## michael

16daysil 20cr aayirunnu ente prediction lifetime 25cyum..ithippol athryum ethilla allae...oru 22-23c  kittumaayirikkum including b & c....

----------


## ikka

*I 2 Weeks World Wide Gross/Net/Share*

Tamil
Territory	Tamil Gross	Tamil Net	Tamil Share
Tamil Nadu	₹. 68 Cr	₹. 52 Cr	₹. 32.50 Cr
KA	₹.10.10  Cr	₹. 7.78 Cr	₹. 4.3 Cr
*Kerala 	₹. 15.2 Cr 	₹. 12.2 Cr	₹. 6.10 Cr*
ROI	₹. 3.45 Cr	₹. 2.60 Cr	₹. 1.30 Cr
Overseas 	₹  38.42Cr [$6.31M]	-	₹. 19.21 Cr
Total	₹. 135.17 Cr	Rs. 74.58 Cr (India)	₹.  63.41 Cr

Telugu
Territory	Telugu Gross	Telugu Net	Telugu Share
AP/TG	₹. 39.4 Cr	₹. 34.14 Cr	₹. 25.6 Cr
KA	₹. 1.76 Cr	₹. 1.356 Cr	₹. 0.75 Cr
ROI	₹. 0.40 Cr	₹. 0.30 Cr	₹. 0.15 Cr
Overseas 	₹ 2.93 Cr [$475K]	-	₹. 1.47 Cr
Total	₹.44.49 Cr	Rs.35.80 Cr (India)	₹. 27.97  Cr

Hindi
Territory	Hindi Gross	Hindi Net	Hindi Share
India	₹. 14.3 Cr	₹.11 Cr	₹. 5.8 Cr
OS	₹. 0.09 Cr [$15K]	
-
Total	₹. 14.39 Cr	Rs. 11 Cr (India)	₹.  5.8 Cr


Tamil/Telugu/Hindi Total
Gross	Net	Share
*Total	₹. 194.05 Cr   	Rs. 121.38 Cr (India)	₹.  97.18 Cr* 

http://www.tamilboxoffice1.com/2015/...share.html?m=1

----------


## GangsteR

The Real and the Reel in Shankar's I

http://www.sify.com/mobile/movies/th...Trgcijbbe.html

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram, Vijay & Shankar at I success bash

http://www.sify.com/mobile/movies/vi...gViegcheg.html

----------


## GangsteR

Vikram and Vijay together !
Jan 28, 2015


Nowadays, it just takes a day or two to celebrate success
parties for films, but the team of 'I' took the time to bask in
the glory and then have a private bash at a popular five star
hotel. Specialty is, such high-profile celebrations are always
low-key with very less frenzy.
Team 'I' had Vikram and Vijay coming together once again
for this party, after the 'Kappal' music launch event. These
two stalwarts are known for their off-screen friendship and
tend to take it a little further by extending some favors for
each other.
The lavish party has had Vikram's family, Vijay, Shankar's
family and of course the team behind 'I'. Sources say,
Vikram, Vijay, Shankar and all others had a ball of a time
and exchanged lots of talks and fun moments.
All that we can say is, this is a well deserved success for
team

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## jeeva

kathikkal kazhighalle......Tamilnadhu,kerala hit...Andra,KA flop oversis HIt.....Good pottan disributres kainanayathe meen pidikkan poyal eghne irikkum producer got plenty of profit...

----------


## jeeva

> I 14 Days Collection From Kerala 16.15Cr Gross.... Padam Weekdays Down Aayi Thudangi... 
> Sunday Gross 80Lakhs... Monday Gross 59Lakhs... Tuesday Gross 27Lakhs... (Harthal only half shows)
> Share 6.25Cr Cross Cheythu Innale Kondu Thannee... Profit From Theatre Share Itself...


etra down ayalum ippol eraghiya ella malayala padathekattilum collection undhu... :Giveup: .I karanam ellam tavidu podi ayi onnum rakshapettilla...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> kathikkal kazhighalle......Tamilnadhu,kerala hit...Andra,KA flop oversis HIt.....Good pottan disributres kainanayathe meen pidikkan poyal eghne irikkum producer got plenty of profit...


Keralathil Blockbuster.....! :Giveup:

----------


## jeeva

> Keralathil Blockbuster.....!


profit wise just hit max 1/2 cr profite varu ennu kettu producerumayi aduppamulkla alanu....6.5 cr xpence ayennu paraghu...avar nokkunnathu A centers collection anu ...ghan paraghu B C centersil thakarppan ottam ayirikkum padam ennu...aghane akille?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> *UK Boxoffice* 
> *1. Endhiran (£ 615,966)
> 2. Sivaji (£ 391,653)
> 3. I (£ 379,399)
> 4. Kaththi (£ 333,522)
> 5. Vishwaroopam (£ 308,350)
> 6. Dasavathram (£ 254,388 )
> 7. Jilla (£ 243,029)
> 8. Thalaivaa (£ 236,050)
> ...


5 Annan Padam  :Clap:

----------


## jeeva

> 5 Annan Padam


 :Maxim:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 


Ithaaru  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> profit wise just hit max 1/2 cr profite varu ennu kettu producerumayi aduppamulkla alanu....6.5 cr xpence ayennu paraghu...avar nokkunnathu A centers collection anu ...ghan paraghu B C centersil thakarppan ottam ayirikkum padam ennu...aghane akille?


enthonnu profit...?collection nokedoo.....Blockbuster..! :Band: 

b,c centersil ok nalla perfo aayirikum.....! :Yes:

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> I 14 Days Collection From Kerala 16.15Cr Gross.... Padam Weekdays Down Aayi Thudangi... 
> Sunday Gross 80Lakhs... Monday Gross 59Lakhs... Tuesday Gross 27Lakhs... (Harthal only half shows)
> Share 6.25Cr Cross Cheythu Innale Kondu Thannee... Profit From Theatre Share Itself...


Kerala satelite rights ethra kittum..? profit A class'l ninnu oru 2-3 kittumayirikkum allae..? Sharikkum theatre'karkku aanu lottery adichathalle..!!

----------


## jeeva

> enthonnu profit...?collection nokedoo.....Blockbuster..!
> 
> b,c centersil ok nalla perfo aayirikum.....!


enthayalum eghne high ratesinu padam edukunnathinodu eniku yochipilla ...padam munchiyirunnel pulliyude avastha enthayaene......High rates chodikukayanel padam ozhivakkukayanu nallathu..Ethu polum etra collection vannittum pulliku valaiya profit kittiyilla pakshe valiyoru lounge kitti pulliyude banerinu athoru positive

----------


## jeeva

> Kerala satelite rights ethra kittum..? profit A class'l ninnu oru 2-3 kittumayirikkum allae..? Sharikkum theatre'karkku aanu lottery adichathalle..!!




Yes evarkanu lottary...JO JO yude BB pakkayanu teaterudamakalude karyathill...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Kerala satelite rights ethra kittum..? profit A class'l ninnu oru 2-3 kittumayirikkum allae..? Sharikkum theatre'karkku aanu lottery adichathalle..!!


theaterkarkaanu vamban lottery....!Advance polum kodukaathe ithrayum collection avark kiti....! :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> [/SIZE]
> Yes evarkanu lottary...JO JO yude BB pakkayanu teaterudamakalude karyathill...


Njan theaterile collection nokiyaanu BB ennu parayunnath....Allaathe table profit nokiyito abhiprayam nokiyito alla....! :Yes3:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> enthayalum eghne high ratesinu padam edukunnathinodu eniku yochipilla ...padam munchiyirunnel pulliyude avastha enthayaene......High rates chodikukayanel padam ozhivakkukayanu nallathu..Ethu polum etra collection vannittum pulliku valaiya profit kittiyilla pakshe valiyoru lounge kitti pulliyude banerinu athoru positive


keralathileth athra heavy ri8s onnumalla.....Moonchiyalum valiya nashtam varillayirunnu...ithipol kodikal avark labham kitum...!

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> [/SIZE]
> Yes evarkanu lottary...JO JO yude BB pakkayanu teaterudamakalude karyathill...





> theaterkarkaanu vamban lottery....!Advance polum kodukaathe ithrayum collection avark kiti....!



Tamil padthinte share kooduthal alle theatre owners'nu, kure naal aayi aal ellathe kidanathu ellam cherthu kittiyallo..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Tamil padthinte share kooduthal alle theatre owners'nu, kure naal aayi aal ellathe kidanathu ellam cherthu kittiyallo..


Yes......Marubhoomiyil thimirthu peytha mazha pole aayi theatersnu I...Kure naal eechem aati irikuvayirunnu....!Apol aanu advance polum kodukaathe I kitiyath.....!Max support kitum theatersil ninnu....!12K sure aanu....! :Giveup:

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> [/SIZE]
> Yes evarkanu lottary...JO JO yude BB pakkayanu teaterudamakalude karyathill...





> theaterkarkaanu vamban lottery....!Advance polum kodukaathe ithrayum collection avark kiti....!





> Yes......Marubhoomiyil thimirthu peytha mazha pole aayi theatersnu I...Kure naal eechem aati irikuvayirunnu....!Apol aanu advance polum kodukaathe I kitiyath.....!Max support kitum theatersil ninnu....!12K sure aanu....!



Main centres'nu polum advance medichittile..?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Main centres'nu polum advance medichittile..?


Illa.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> Illa....



Theatres Kodukanjathano..? Entha reason..?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Theatres Kodukanjathano..? Entha reason..?


Advance vaangichal multiple screens release anuvathikilla main theaters...!So distributors vaangaathe Max screensil iraki....! :Rolleyes: Athukond padam Max yield undaaki within a short span of time....!

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> Advance vaangichal multiple screens release anuvathikilla main theaters...!So distributors vaangaathe Max screensil iraki....!Athukond padam Max yield undaaki within a short span of time....!



ohh... angane..

----------


## KRRISH2255

@jeeva; 6.25Cr Aanu Motham Chilavu... Athokke Already Cover Aayi Kazhinju...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> theaterkarkaanu vamban lottery....!Advance polum kodukaathe ithrayum collection avark kiti....!


Advance Ok Vaangichittundu... Vallya Amount Koduthittillaaa Enne Ullooo...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> @jeeva; 6.25Cr Aanu Motham Chilavu... Athokke Already Cover Aayi Kazhinju...


Pinnalla......14 daysile athok cover aayi...ini angotulla share ellaam profit aanu...b class run koodi kazhiyumbol nalloru profit theatersil ninnu thanne kitum.......Sat Ri8 koodi kitumbol.... :Giveup: 

Ik aayirikum etavum kooduthal satellite kituka Tamil filmsil....! :Ok:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Advance Ok Vaangichittundu... Vallya Amount Koduthittillaaa Enne Ullooo...


Perinoru thuka kaanum.....Athrayokeyalle ullu....... :Rolleyes:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Kerala satelite rights ethra kittum..? profit A class'l ninnu oru 2-3 kittumayirikkum allae..? Sharikkum theatre'karkku aanu lottery adichathalle..!!


Satellite Chilappol 50Lakhs Ok Kittumaayrkkum Even More... Shankar Padam Alleee... 
A Classil Ninnu 1.5-2Cr Rangel Profit Kittumaayrkkum... Overall 2.5-3Cr Enkilum Kittendathaanu... 
5.35Cr Edutha Padam Ellaam Kazhinju Motham 6.25Cr Chilavaayi...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Satellite Chilappol 50Lakhs Ok Kittumaayrkkum Even More... Shankar Padam Alleee... 
> A Classil Ninnu 1.5-2Cr Rangel Profit Kittumaayrkkum... Overall 2.5-3Cr Enkilum Kittendathaanu... 
> 5.35Cr Edutha Padam Ellaam Kazhinju Motham 6.25Cr Chilavaayi...


Satellite 1 kodiyil kurayaathe kitum....Pakuthi Aascarinu pokumaayirikum.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Perinoru thuka kaanum.....Athrayokeyalle ullu.......


Mukkathu Ninnu Vaangiya Advance 8Lakhs Aanu... Which Is A Small Centre Comparatively... 
Same Complex Release Ulla Sthalathu Nalla Advance Vaangeettundu... Allah Sthalathu Kuravaa...

----------


## KRRISH2255

@ikka; Kerala Collection Athu Thettaa... 14 Days 16.15Cr Aanu... 100% Sure...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Mukkathu Ninnu Vaangiya Advance 8Lakhs Aanu... Which Is A Small Centre Comparatively... 
> Same Complex Release Ulla Sthalathu Nalla Advance Vaangeettundu... Allah Sthalathu Kuravaa...


Yes....Same complex ullidathok advance saamanyam vaangi kaanum.....Like Kottayam Abhilash complex,Mukkam,Changanassery.....But kottayathu thanne Palayil ok advance nalla kuravayirikum becas of multiple screens....!

----------


## KRRISH2255

Calicut PVS Film City I Collection... 10 Days 157 Shows 28,26,000...  :Giveup: 
Calicut 9 Days Gross From Apsara + Kairali + Sree 61Lakhs...  :Giveup:  
Overall 9 Days Gross 88Lakhs... All Time Record In Calicut Centre...  :cheers: 
Seems Like In Calicut Centre Also I Has Become The Fastest 1 Crore Movie...  :cheers:

----------


## David Billa

> Calicut PVS Film City I Collection... 10 Days 157 Shows 28,26,000... 
> Calicut 9 Days Gross From Apsara + Kairali + Sree 61Lakhs...  
> Overall 9 Days Gross 88Lakhs... All Time Record In Calicut Centre... 
> Seems Like In Calicut Centre Also I Has Become The Fastest 1 Crore Movie...


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Calicut PVS Film City I Collection... 10 Days 157 Shows 28,26,000... 
> Calicut 9 Days Gross From Apsara + Kairali + Sree 61Lakhs...  
> Overall 9 Days Gross 88Lakhs... All Time Record In Calicut Centre... 
> Seems Like In Calicut Centre Also I Has Become The Fastest 1 Crore Movie...


Fastest 1 Cr movie in TVM,EKM and CLT....! :Band:  Monstrous Blockbuster....! :Band:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Fastest 1 Cr movie in TVM,EKM and CLT....! Monstrous Blockbuster....!


Fastest 1Crore EKM & CLT Bamglore Days... TVM Drishyam... Ellam Pushpam Poleya Thakarthathu... 
Especially EKM 1Cr In Just 6 Days...  :Ho:  Anyaayaam Aayi Poiii...  :cheers:

----------


## David Billa

> Fastest 1Crore EKM & CLT Bamglore Days... TVM Drishyam... Ellam Pushpam Poleya Thakarthathu... 
> Especially EKM 1Cr In Just 6 Days...  Anyaayaam Aayi Poiii...


anyan rangel oru padam arunu I enkil drishyam records past akumaruno?i think so :OMG Sign:

----------


## jeeva

> Fastest 1Crore EKM & CLT Bamglore Days... TVM Drishyam... Ellam Pushpam Poleya Thakarthathu... 
> Especially EKM 1Cr In Just 6 Days...  Anyaayaam Aayi Poiii...


6 daysinu shesham HF illayirunnu....PVRil polum.. pinne vendhum trakil vannu... :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> anyan rangel oru padam arunu I enkil drishyam records past akumaruno?i think so


Illaaaa... Athrem Viewership Varathillaaaa... 
Oru Malayalam BB 70-80Screensil Irangi Lifetime Edukkunna Collection I Around 200Screens Irangi 2 Weeksil Eduthu... 
Same Viewership Maathrame Iku Vannittullooo... Anniyan Wom Aayrunel 30-35Cr Vare Poyene... Still Very Far From Drishyam... 
2HHN Pole Ulla BBsnte Vewership Onnum I Ku Vannittillaa... 
Athrem Wom Vanna Anniyan Aa Yearle Top 5il Polum Kaanillaaa Keralathil...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 6 daysinu shesham HF illayirunnu....PVRil polum.. pinne vendhum trakil vannu...


PVRil Undaayrunnu Njan Chila Shows Nokkaarundaayrunnu... Also Cine & Q For Some Shows... 
But 5 Days Poya PokkunVechu Nokkumbol Athonnum Onnumallaaa...

----------


## jeeva

> PVRil Undaayrunnu Njan Chila Shows Nokkaarundaayrunnu... Also Cine & Q For Some Shows... 
> But 5 Days Poya PokkunVechu Nokkumbol Athonnum Onnumallaaa...


Night shows akum.... 8th day  ok mosasam ayirunnu...But that too better than any other tamil movie..

----------


## Saathan

> @Saathan; Endhiran Hindi Robot £ 140,854 Undallooo... Athu Added Allalloo... Endhiran UK Total Is £ 756,820...


"I" without hindi anu...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ikka

> @ikka; Kerala Collection Athu Thettaa... 14 Days 16.15Cr Aanu... 100% Sure...


Ok...Thats great !!!

 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Illaaaa... Athrem Viewership Varathillaaaa... 
> Oru Malayalam BB 70-80Screensil Irangi Lifetime Edukkunna Collection I Around 200Screens Irangi 2 Weeksil Eduthu... 
> Same Viewership Maathrame Iku Vannittullooo... Anniyan Wom Aayrunel 30-35Cr Vare Poyene... Still Very Far From Drishyam... 
> 2HHN Pole Ulla BBsnte Vewership Onnum I Ku Vannittillaa... 
> *Athrem Wom Vanna Anniyan Aa Yearle Top 5il Polum Kaanillaaa Keralathil..*.


ath vere kaalam

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

> Illaaaa... Athrem Viewership Varathillaaaa... 
> Oru Malayalam BB 70-80Screensil Irangi Lifetime Edukkunna Collection I Around 200Screens Irangi 2 Weeksil Eduthu... 
> Same Viewership Maathrame Iku Vannittullooo... Anniyan Wom Aayrunel 30-35Cr Vare Poyene... Still Very Far From Drishyam... 
> 2HHN Pole Ulla BBsnte Vewership Onnum I Ku Vannittillaa... 
> Athrem Wom Vanna Anniyan Aa Yearle Top 5il Polum Kaanillaaa Keralathil...


Thanx to ticket rates inflation..! Kazhinja 2 yearsil 20Cr films 4 ennam vannu Keralathil....!Iniyum 20cr movies ee kollam undaakum ennu thonnunnu...! :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> "I" without hindi anu...


I Hindi Also Kurachu Kaanilleee... So I Think Sivajiyekkal Kaanum Overall... 
But Tamil Version Maathram Sivajiyekkal Collect Cheyyunnathu Aanu Oru Ithu...

----------


## GangsteR

Cine Shore @ CineShore 
Even on the Hartal day #I collects around 27 lakhs
from Kerala and makes it total 6.15 Cr. from 14
days. #Imovie @Shankarshanmugh @Aascars

 @KRRISH2255 @Jo Johnson

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Cine Shore @ CineShore 
> Even on the Hartal day #I collects around 27 lakhs
> from Kerala and makes it total 6.15 Cr. from 14
> days. #Imovie @Shankarshanmugh @Aascars
> 
>  @KRRISH2255 @Jo Johnson


Yes....Krrish paranjath thanne cineshoreum report cheythu...! :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Cine Shore @ CineShore 
> Even on the Hartal day #I collects around 27 lakhs
> from Kerala and makes it total 6.15 Cr. from 14
> days. #Imovie @Shankarshanmugh @Aascars
> 
>  @KRRISH2255 @Jo Johnson


Ee Harthal Day 27Lakhs Gross Ok Nammal Evde Nerathe Ittathalleeee...  :cheers:  
Share Kuravaanalloo Cineshore Paranjathu...  :Thinking:  6.25Cr Cover Aayi Enna Paranjathu...  :cheers:

----------


## KRRISH2255

I 7 Days Gross From TVM... 86,51,466... All Time Record...  :cheers:  Ithiri Kaduppam Thannee...  :Laughing: 
Pinne Velli Aayathu Kondu Mikkavaarum 9 Days Collection Aavaanaa Chance...  :Rolleyes: 
Drishyam 28 Days 91.78Lakhs... Banglore Days 27Days 83Lakhs... I Verum 14Daysil 1Cr Adichu Kaanum...  :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## KRRISH2255

> Calicut PVS Film City I Collection... 10 Days 157 Shows 28,26,000... 
> Calicut 9 Days Gross From Apsara + Kairali + Sree 61Lakhs...  
> Overall 9 Days Gross 88Lakhs... All Time Record In Calicut Centre... 
> Seems Like In Calicut Centre Also I Has Become The Fastest 1 Crore Movie...


Oru Correction Undu... 157 Shows 10 Days Allaa 14 Days Aanu... Till Tuesday...
Got Confused With FK Theatre Updates... Athil 157Shows 10 Daysil Aanu... It's A Mistake... 
14 Days Film City Gross 28,26,000... 9 Days Apsara + Kairali + Sree 61Lakhs...

----------


## Jo Johnson

I 2nd week expect cheythathilum kurachu kiiduthal drop vannu...!65% aanu expect cheytha drop..!But ovee 70% drop vannitund 2nd week from 1st week..!

----------


## Saathan

> I Hindi Also Kurachu Kaanilleee... So I Think Sivajiyekkal Kaanum Overall... 
> But Tamil Version Maathram Sivajiyekkal Collect Cheyyunnathu Aanu Oru Ithu...


hindi version collection koottiyal sivaji ne easy ayi vettikkam... tamil mathram anekil ini vettikkan pokunnilla... 

yes angane kelkkan thanne anu oru rasam ullu...

----------


## Thannikkuhi Achayan

> enthonnu profit...?collection nokedoo.....Blockbuster..!
> 
> b,c centersil ok nalla perfo aayirikum.....!


Evide yado ithokke BB akunnathu.

 :Vedi:  :Vedi:  :Vedi: 
around 6 kodikkanu padam vitharanathineduthathu.1 kodikku melil promotionu chelavayi  :Vedi:  :Vedi: .

Ithuvare 6.25 kodiyolam share ennu report ...

Pinnenganado Hit and and Block buster oke akunnathu

Odedo JO Jo ye chumma thamassa parayathe :Kalikkuva:  :Kalikkuva:

----------


## Thannikkuhi Achayan

> 


Thanks macha ithentha adya week motham House full arunno ella theatre um

 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Evide yado ithokke BB akunnathu.
> 
> 
> around 6 kodikkanu padam vitharanathineduthathu.1 kodikku melil promotionu chelavayi .
> 
> Ithuvare 6.25 kodiyolam share ennu report ...
> 
> Pinnenganado Hit and and Block buster oke akunnathu
> 
> Odedo JO Jo ye chumma thamassa parayathe


Oh thaan vanno.....?Ini njangalk chirichu chaakaam..! :Laughing:

----------


## ikka

> I 2nd week expect cheythathilum kurachu kiiduthal drop vannu...!65% aanu expect cheytha drop..!But ovee 70% drop vannitund 2nd week from 1st week..!


Athengine?? 7 days was around 12Cr I think...14 days -- 16.15...So drop from 12Cr to 4.15Cr is around 65%...U seems to be spot on!!!!  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Athengine?? 7 days was around 12Cr I think...14 days -- 16.15...So drop from 12Cr to 4.15Cr is around 65%...U seems to be spot on!!!!


Nope.....Business termsil kaanunnath 1st week 9 Days aanu...!Not 7 Days...!Athum drop kootunna factor aanu..!

----------


## House MD

Idaykku onnu paalunnathu nallatha... illenkil odukkatha overconfidence aakum.. boys-nu shesham ippozhanu onnu paalunnathu shankar-nu... boys valya budget illayirunathu kondu BB ayi... but mixed review ayirunnu... ithippol big budget hype aellam koodi .. aenthayalum overconfidence kurayum ,he will sit and break his head and write good screenplays... thala parayunnathu polae "overconfidence odambukku aakathu.." ....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Idaykku onnu paalunnathu nallatha... illenkil odukkatha overconfidence aakum.. boys-nu shesham ippozhanu onnu paalunnathu shankar-nu... boys valya budget illayirunathu kondu BB ayi... but mixed review ayirunnu... ithippol big budget hype aellam koodi .. aenthayalum overconfidence kurayum ,he will sit and break his head and write good screenplays... thala parayunnathu polae "overconfidence odambukku aakathu.." ....


Evide paaliyennu...?Padam WW 2nd largest Tamil Grosser aanu...!Aascarnu heavy profit...!Hindi nd Telugu becas of over pricing nashtam...Baaki olmost ellam profit..!

----------


## ikka

> Evide paaliyennu...?Padam WW 2nd largest Tamil Grosser aanu...!Aascarnu heavy profit...!Hindi nd Telugu becas of over pricing nashtam...Baaki olmost ellam profit..!


Telugu 27Cr share now...may end up with 30Cr share...Considering satellite rights too, will it turn to be profitable or at least break-even??

Hindi is sure loss!!!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Telugu 27Cr share now...may end up with 30Cr share...Considering satellite rights too, will it turn to be profitable or at least break-even??
> 
> Hindi is sure loss!!!


It will end up in losing proposition...!30cr aayirunnu price enkil superhit aayirunnu....!Ini paranjit kaaryamilla....!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Nope.....Business termsil kaanunnath 1st week 9 Days aanu...!Not 7 Days...!Athum drop kootunna factor aanu..!


Allaa 7 Days Thanne Aanu 12Crore... Infact 12.20Cr... 7 Days Net Was 9.8Cr... 
Next 6 And Half Daysil Around 4Cr Gross... Aa Drop Of Around 65% From First 7 Days...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Evide yado ithokke BB akunnathu.
> 
> 
> around 6 kodikkanu padam vitharanathineduthathu.1 kodikku melil promotionu chelavayi .
> 
> Ithuvare 6.25 kodiyolam share ennu report ...
> 
> Pinnenganado Hit and and Block buster oke akunnathu
> 
> Odedo JO Jo ye chumma thamassa parayathe


Aake Koode Chilavaayathu 6.25Cr Aanu Including Promotion... Appola 6Cr Rights & 1Cr Promotion...  :Ennekollu:  
Ee Kanakku Vechu Pazhassiraja Ok Ethu Vakuppil Aanaavoo Evde BB Aaayathu... Budget & Share Please...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

Padam veenu allae...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Kerala distributors nu valiya labham onnum undaakilla

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Kerala distributors nu valiya labham onnum undaakilla


1Crnu Mukalil Laabham Undaakum... Satellite Rights Ok Kittaan Irikkunnathe Ulloo...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Allaa 7 Days Thanne Aanu 12Crore... Infact 12.20Cr... 7 Days Net Was 9.8Cr... 
> Next 6 And Half Daysil Around 4Cr Gross... Aa Drop Of Around 65% From First 7 Days...


Athu thanneya macha paranjath....1st week 9 daysil ninnulla drop aanu njan over 70% ennu paranjath..!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Kerala distributors nu valiya labham onnum undaakilla


Kerala distributorsnu over 2cr profit urapaanu...!Poree...?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Kerala distributors nu valiya labham onnum undaakilla


valla nissara oru kodi yo matto...athayathu 100 lakham roopa labham ethandu 4 masam investmentinu...

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> valla nissara oru kodi yo matto...athayathu 100 lakham roopa labham ethandu 4 masam investmentinu...


Aavashyamillathe over pricinu vangichitaanu ; allel ithilum nannay profit vannene

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Aavashyamillathe over pricinu vangichitaanu ; allel ithilum nannay profit vannene


Athu Elladathum Angane Allee... AP Ok 40Cr Rights... Karnataka 7Cr...  :Doh:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Aavashyamillathe over pricinu vangichitaanu ; allel ithilum nannay profit vannene


Overprice pidichondalle evarku kittayathu allenkil ethelum popular other lang distributors edukillarunno?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Athu Elladathum Angane Allee... AP Ok 40Cr Rights... Karnataka 7Cr...


Ap and karnataka enthayi distributors avastha? Nammude ascar annanu ekadesam ethra kwadi labham vannu kanum?

----------


## GangsteR

> Kerala distributorsnu over 2cr profit urapaanu...!Poree...?





> 1Crnu Mukalil Laabham Undaakum... Satellite Rights Ok Kittaan Irikkunnathe Ulloo...


6.5 cr chilavaya padam 2 cr kittiyal mathiyo

----------


## ikka

> 6.5 cr chilavaya padam 2 cr kittiyal mathiyo


Nearly 30% profit, in 4 months ....Pore??

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 6.5 cr chilavaya padam 2 cr kittiyal mathiyo


Pinne Ethra  Venam... 6.25Cr Chilvaayiii... Athu Muzhuvan Already Kitti.. Ini Kittunnathokke Profit... 
Satellite Rights Ok Kittaan Undu... 2Cr Profit Enda Mosham Aano... Athrem Profit Vere Tamil Film...  :Rolleyes: 
Evde 6Kodi Padam Sateliteum Sakala Rightsum Koodi Profit Aayal Hit Parayunna Naadaanu...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ikka

@Jo Johnson & @KRRISH2255 

Normally, how is distributors payment terms with producers -- (1) pay when the distn right is obtained (2) pay when film gets released (3) Part Advance and then after X many days of run???

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

> Overprice pidichondalle evarku kittayathu allenkil ethelum popular other lang distributors edukillarunno?


Avar thanne anubavikunnu....ini shankar-rajini padam vannal 6cr appuram aayrkum ri8s ; swayam kuzhi thondonnu....ennit nakka picha labhavumay pokunnu !

----------


## KeralaVarma

tnil enthanu avatha. superhit tag kittumo

----------


## Dylan

*Anil Radhakrishnan Menon*
My next film " " to start shoot in April, will be produced by* Global United Media*. The title will be announced in couple of days. I promise you that it would be an equally crazy title and different movie like North 24 Kaatham and Sapthamasree Thaskara, so watch out for the space.

ivaralle 'I' kerala distributors?

----------


## GangsteR

> Nearly 30% profit, in 4 months ....Pore??


oru 3 -4 cr expect cheythu

----------


## GangsteR

> Pinne Ethra  Venam... 6.25Cr Chilvaayiii... Athu Muzhuvan Already Kitti.. Ini Kittunnathokke Profit... 
> Satellite Rights Ok Kittaan Undu... 2Cr Profit Enda Mosham Aano... Athrem Profit Vere Tamil Film... 
> Evde 6Kodi Padam Sateliteum Sakala Rightsum Koodi Profit Aayal Hit Parayunna Naadaanu...


initial kandapol njan vicharichu 4 cr okae profit pokumennu...pinnae distribution oraal allallo.. profit okae divide aayi pokum

----------


## Mayavi 369

> *Anil Radhakrishnan Menon*
> My next film " " to start shoot in April, will be produced by* Global United Media*. The title will be announced in couple of days. I promise you that it would be an equally crazy title and different movie like North 24 Kaatham and Sapthamasree Thaskara, so watch out for the space.
> 
> ivaralle 'I' kerala distributors?


Athe  :Yes3:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> tnil enthanu avatha. superhit tag kittumo


already kitti kazhinju

----------


## Viru

> initial kandapol njan vicharichu 4 cr okae profit pokumennu...pinnae distribution oraal allallo.. profit okae divide aayi pokum


4 cr profit venel 8-9 cr shareil kuduthal vende,chumma irunn parayan nalla sukam aan  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> @Jo Johnson & @KRRISH2255 
> 
> Normally, how is distributors payment terms with producers -- (1) pay when the distn right is obtained (2) pay when film gets released (3) Part Advance and then after X many days of run???


Rights Vangumbo Full Amnt Pay Cheyyanam

----------


## Dylan

> Athe


hmmm... first production aano ithu? and are they kerala-based?

----------


## mukkuvan

Decent profit..... 25% Profit Margin is decent for a business.....




> 6.5 cr chilavaya padam 2 cr kittiyal mathiyo





> Nearly 30% profit, in 4 months ....Pore??

----------


## Mayavi 369

> hmmm... first production aano ithu? and are they kerala-based?


Ivar Combine Aayi Cheyta 1st Padam Aan

Chennai Based Business Team Aan

1 Aal Aan Neram Movie Prdcr Coral Viswanathan

1 Aal Masala Republic Prdcr Sukumar Thekepatt

----------


## Flackyz

> Athu Elladathum Angane Allee... AP Ok 40Cr Rights... Karnataka 7Cr...


Karnataka profit aakaan chance ille?? Ippol thanne around 5c share vannilleee???run terminate aakumpol profit aakaananu chance..

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 6.5 cr chilavaya padam 2 cr kittiyal mathiyo


Ivide Superhit Mal Padangalk Atraye Kittarullu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Karnataka profit aakaan chance ille?? Ippol thanne around 5c share vannilleee???run terminate aakumpol profit aakaananu chance..


Karnataka Rights 7 Cr Alle

----------


## Flackyz

> Karnataka Rights 7 Cr Alle


athe.......

----------


## Mayavi 369

3rd Week ~

CLT Kairali ~ 4 Shws

Film City ~ 4 shws

Mukkam Abilash ~ 3 Shws

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Aavashyamillathe over pricinu vangichitaanu ; allel ithilum nannay profit vannene





> 6.5 cr chilavaya padam 2 cr kittiyal mathiyo





> Avar thanne anubavikunnu....ini shankar-rajini padam vannal 6cr appuram aayrkum ri8s ; swayam kuzhi thondonnu....ennit nakka picha labhavumay pokunnu !


Ningal 2 perum ithu enthuva parayunne? ee padam shooting kazhinju shankarum ravi annanum koode ee parayunna 3,4 perude Global united media yude veetil kondu koduthathano? atho ethu keralathil avarke distributionu kodukullu ennu nercha vallom undarunno? atho I enna padam keralathil distribution edukan vere arkum thalparyam illarunno? 

Its a kind of auction.....ee distribution edukunnathu oru tharam silent lelam vili aanu....ethrayum cashinu evar ithu eduthillenkil vere arenkilum edukum...appo  4 masathinullil prathyekichu oru physical hardwork illathe ee parayunna minimum 1 Cr enkil athu,athu kittumo? Prathyekichu evar oru newly organised group avumbo fieldileku varan engane oru try rather risky try venam ayirunnu..avar athu eduthu...vijayikukayum cheythu...avar ippom dhe anil radhakrishna menonte puthiya padamvum cheyunnu same labelil...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ningal 2 perum ithu enthuva parayunne? ee padam shooting kazhinju shankarum ravi annanum koode ee parayunna 3,4 perude Global united media yude veetil kondu koduthathano? atho ethu keralathil avarke distributionu kodukullu ennu nercha vallom undarunno? atho I enna padam keralathil distribution edukan vere arkum thalparyam illarunno? 
> 
> Its a kind of auction.....ee distribution edukunnathu oru tharam silent lelam vili aanu....ethrayum cashinu evar ithu eduthillenkil vere arenkilum edukum...appo ee parayunna 4 masathinullil prathyekichu oru physical hardwork illathe ee parayunna minimum 1 Cr enkil athu,athu kittumo? Prathyekichu evar oru newly organised group avumbo fieldileku varan engane oru try rather risky try venam ayirunnu..avar athu eduthu...vijayikukayum cheythu...avar ippom dhe anil radhakrishna menonte puthiya padamvum cheyunnu same labelil...


 :Goodpost:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> athe.......


Appo Loss Aakum

----------


## Flackyz

> Appo Loss Aakum


final share+satellite rights koodi cherumpol 7crore cover aakathille???

----------


## Mayavi 369

> final share+satellite rights koodi cherumpol 7crore cover aakathille???


Karnatakayil Ee Sat Paripadi Undo For Tamil Films ????

Kerala Thanne Ee Aduthan Thudangiyath

----------


## Saathan

> oru 3 -4 cr expect cheythu


full run kazhiyumpol 3cr profit okke kittum...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> full run kazhiyumpol 3cr profit okke kittum...


Ini 2.5 Cr + Share Varanam Atra Profit Varan , Athonnum Kittilla

----------


## Saathan

> Ini 2.5 Cr + Share Varanam Atra Profit Varan , Athonnum Kittilla


ippo total 2cr profit ayille... small centers ile run ini kedukkuvalle... pinne tv right.... appo total 3cr okke ethavunnathe ullu...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ippo total 2cr profit ayille... small centers ile run ini kedukkuvalle... pinne tv right.... appo total 3cr okke ethavunnathe ullu...


Ippo 25 Lakhs + Aayitullu Profit 

Sat Okke Itra Hype Ullath Kond Max 50 Lakhs

----------


## Saathan

> Ippo *25 Lakhs* + Aayitullu Profit 
> 
> Sat Okke Itra Hype Ullath Kond Max 50 Lakhs


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ippo 25 Lakhs + Aayitullu Profit 
> 
> Sat Okke Itra Hype Ullath Kond Max 50 Lakhs


Sat 1Cril kurayathe kitum....Pakuthi ivarkum pakuthi aascarinum pokum...!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Sat 1Cril kurayathe kitum....Pakuthi ivarkum pakuthi aascarinum pokum...!


Aascar Aayit Onnum Ini Oru Dealum Illa 

Sat 50 Lakhs Kittiyal Lottery

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ippo 25 Lakhs + Aayitullu Profit 
> 
> Sat Okke Itra Hype Ullath Kond Max 50 Lakhs


Sat 1Cril kurayathe kitum....Pakuthi ivarkum pakuthi aascarinum pokum...!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Aascar Aayit Onnum Ini Oru Dealum Illa 
> 
> Sat 50 Lakhs Kittiyal Lottery


Pakuthi aascarinu kodukende...?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Pakuthi aascarinu kodukende...?


Venda Mal Version Sat Adakkam Ulla Rights Aan 5.35 Cr 

Channelkar Dubb Cheyyipikkanam

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Sat 1Cril kurayathe kitum....Pakuthi ivarkum pakuthi aascarinum pokum...!


Angane Aascarinu Povunna Deal Onnumillaaa... Athu APyil Aanu... Evde Angane Onnumillaaa... 
Satellite Ethra Aanooo Athu Muzhuvan Global United Mediakku Thannee... Less Tax... 
Athupole 1Cr Satelite Oru Chanceum Illaaa... Eppolathe Highest 30Lakhs Aanu... 50-60Kittiyaal Lottery Athra Thanne,,,

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ippo total 2cr profit ayille... small centers ile run ini kedukkuvalle... pinne tv right.... appo total 3cr okke ethavunnathe ullu...


2Cr Onnum Aayillaaa... Expected Profit Aanu 2Cr... Ini Varunna Theatre Share Pole Irikkum Kaaryanga..

----------


## KRRISH2255

> final share+satellite rights koodi cherumpol 7crore cover aakathille???


Karnataka Satellite Illaa... Share 5Cr Aayittillaaa... Loss Sure Aanu...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Aavashyamillathe over pricinu vangichitaanu ; allel ithilum nannay profit vannene


Nth over pricing..?Keralathil njan nokiyit valiya over pricing onnum illa.....!Oru Big Budget shankar film....Shankar-Vikram team after Anniyan....!Loka hype....!Ennitum 5.33Cr mudaki ithu kitiyallo avark....Correct thuka aayirunnu....!Pinne Lesham over aanu...Athu pinne Shankar Big Budget chumma kitillallo...!Keralathil alla matu statesil aanu over pricing vallaandu vannath including TN....!Athok avar swayam varuthi vachathaanu.....!Keralathil sat koodi consider cheyyumbol lottery thanne aanu...!Chumma kayyum ketiyirunnu 2Cr profit entha moshamaano....?

----------


## JJK

> Angane Aascarinu Povunna Deal Onnumillaaa... Athu APyil Aanu... Evde Angane Onnumillaaa... Satellite Ethra Aanooo Athu Muzhuvan Global United Mediakku Thannee... Less Tax... Athupole 1Cr Satelite Oru Chanceum Illaaa... Eppolathe Highest 30Lakhs Aanu... 50-60Kittiyaal Lottery Athra Thanne,,,


30 lakhs ead movie?? Kaththi ano?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 30 lakhs ead movie?? Kaththi ano?


Jillaaaa...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Angane Aascarinu Povunna Deal Onnumillaaa... Athu APyil Aanu... Evde Angane Onnumillaaa... 
> Satellite Ethra Aanooo Athu Muzhuvan Global United Mediakku Thannee... Less Tax... 
> Athupole 1Cr Satelite Oru Chanceum Illaaa... Eppolathe Highest 30Lakhs Aanu... 50-60Kittiyaal Lottery Athra Thanne,,,


Highest 30 lacs ethinaanu...?For dubbed or tamil movie..?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Jillaaaa...


Jilla nalla TRP kiti kaanumallo...Nte veetil ok padam full odi....!Jillayode oru idea kiti kaanum ethra vare pidikaamennu big budgetnu....!

----------


## JJK

> Nth over pricing..?Keralathil njan nokiyit valiya over pricing onnum illa.....!Oru Big Budget shankar film....Shankar-Vikram team after Anniyan....!Loka hype....!Ennitum 5.33Cr mudaki ithu kitiyallo avark....Correct thuka aayirunnu....!Pinne Lesham over aanu...Athu pinne Shankar Big Budget chumma kitillallo...!Keralathil alla matu statesil aanu over pricing vallaandu vannath including TN....!Athok avar swayam varuthi vachathaanu.....!Keralathil sat koodi consider cheyyumbol lottery thanne aanu...!Chumma kayyum ketiyirunnu 2Cr profit entha moshamaano....?


Usual Shankar film wom undarnnel ka,ap okke profit akuvarnnu enn tonunnu,

----------


## JJK

> Jillaaaa...


Usual vijay/surya films etra kittum??

----------


## KRRISH2255

@Jo Johnson; TNil Chila Areas Maathrame Vittittullooo... Total TN Vittittillaaa... Ee 125Cr Rights Ok ABO Guess Aanu... 
AP+KA+Kerala+Hindi+Overseas Approx 80Cr Aanu Rights Amount... TN 45Cr Avarude Guess Aanu...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Highest 30 lacs ethinaanu...?For dubbed or tamil movie..?


Dubbed Allu Movies Aan Record

Athum Tamil Padam Dubb Cheyyunathilum Thammil Viwership Vyatyasam Und , Mal Tamil Padam Tamilil Thanne Kaanunath Kond

----------


## Jo Johnson

> @Jo Johnson & @KRRISH2255 
> 
> Normally, how is distributors payment terms with producers -- (1) pay when the distn right is obtained (2) pay when film gets released (3) Part Advance and then after X many days of run???


Athu pala terms und...Like distribution ri8s,commission,partnership with production.......Ithil mikavaarum distribution ri8s eduthitulla distribution aayirikum.....Athil producer chothikunna amount kodukendi varum......Athu koduthal pinne full share distributorsnaanu......Partnershipil aanel distributors share distributorum producerum avarude termsil divide cheyyum.....Commission aanel 10% of the Distributors share commission kitum...Baaki producernu....!

Etavum laabham Own production & distribution aanu...Apol onnum pedikaanilla...!Alpam mechamulla product aanel profit urapu ipozhathe avasthayil.......! :Ok:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Usual vijay/surya films etra kittum??


10 - 15 Lakhs

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Usual vijay/surya films etra kittum??


10-15Lakhs...

----------


## JJK

> 10 - 15 Lakhs


atre ullo :Ho:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Usual Shankar film wom undarnnel ka,ap okke profit akuvarnnu enn tonunnu,


Usual shankar films ennu paranjal Industrial Hits aanu....Ri8s vaangumbol Industrial Hit  pratheekshichu vaangunnath oolatharam alle....?Athayathu industryude max pratheekshichu ri8s vaangunnath...?

Lingakum Ikum ok ithaanu patiyathu....Angane ella padavum IH aakumo....?Ri8s vaangumbol megahit aayal oru profit margin kitunna reethiyil vende vaangaan.....!Ithu Profit aakanenkil record aakanam....Enthu paripaadi aanu...? :Laughing: 

Safe thukak kitiyillenkil venda ennu vakanam...pullu... :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> @Jo Johnson; TNil Chila Areas Maathrame Vittittullooo... Total TN Vittittillaaa... Ee 125Cr Rights Ok ABO Guess Aanu... 
> AP+KA+Kerala+Hindi+Overseas Approx 80Cr Aanu Rights Amount... TN 45Cr Avarude Guess Aanu...


Hmm...TNil superhit ennu vilikunnath kandapozhe thonni..... :Very Happy: Ethaayalum nannaayi....!

Pinne overseasilum palayidathum aascar thanne aanallo...Especially UK and ol.....!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> atre ullo


Pinne Channels Ath Dubb Cheyyan Cash Irakkande ; Tamil Dubb Filmsin Atra Viwers Ilallo Like Telugu ; Tamil Padam Tamil Thanne Surya TV , Kiran il Okke Varunille

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Aake Koode Chilavaayathu 6.25Cr Aanu Including Promotion... Appola 6Cr Rights & 1Cr Promotion...  
> Ee Kanakku Vechu Pazhassiraja Ok Ethu Vakuppil Aanaavoo Evde BB Aaayathu... Budget & Share Please...


Angerk thalak olam kayarumbol vannu postunnathaa... :Ennekollu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Pinne Channels Ath Dubb Cheyyan Cash Irakkande ; Tamil Dubb Filmsin Atra Viwers Ilallo Like Telugu ; Tamil Padam Tamil Thanne Surya TV , Kiran il Okke Varunille


Athu dubbing moviesnu aayirikum....Jilla Dubb cheyyaathe aanallo irakiyathu...Nalla TRP kiti kaanum.....Ik enthayalum Jillayude irati koduthaalum valiya oru thuka aavilla...!Shankar filmnu heavy TRP thanne aayirikum...Poraathathinu Keralathil kola hitum...!I am expecting around 1Cr as Satellite....! :Rolleyes:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Athu dubbing moviesnu aayirikum....Jilla Dubb cheyyaathe aanallo irakiyathu...Nalla TRP kiti kaanum.....Ik enthayalum Jillayude irati koduthaalum valiya oru thuka aavilla...!Shankar filmnu heavy TRP thanne aayirikum...Poraathathinu Keralathil kola hitum...!I am expecting around 1Cr as Satellite....!


Jilla Kairalayil Dubb Alle Vannath

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Jilla Kairalayil Dubb Alle Vannath


Alla...Nalla onnaantharam Tamil version njan kandathaanallo.....Ethu channel aanennu orkunnilla...!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Alla...Nalla onnaantharam Tamil version njan kandathaanallo.....Ethu channel aanennu orkunnilla...!


Odeda  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Alla...Nalla onnaantharam Tamil version njan kandathaanallo.....Ethu channel aanennu orkunnilla...!


Suryayil Aanu Tamil Vannathu... Athu Sun TVku Tamil Rights Ullathu Kondu,,, 
Kairaliyil Vannathu Malayalam Dubbed Aanu... Avar Aanu Rights Eduthathu...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Suryayil Aanu Tamil Vannathu... Athu Sun TVku Tamil Rights Ullathu Kondu,,, 
> Kairaliyil Vannathu Malayalam Dubbed Aanu... Avar Aanu Rights Eduthathu...


Yes.....Athu thanne......!Tamil Ri8s alla alle ullath ivarude kayyil....?Dubbing ri8s aanalle...? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Yes.....Athu thanne......!Tamil Ri8s alla alle ullath ivarude kayyil....?Dubbing ri8s aanalle...?


Aha Best... Nalla Aaloda Ithuvare Paranjathu... Tamil Rights Tamil Channelil Kodukkathillee... 
Ithu Malayalam Dubb Cheythu Kaanikkaan Ullaa Satellite Rights Aanu... Not Dubbing Rights... 
Dub Cheyyunna Chilavu Ok Channelkaar Eduthoolanam...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Aha Best... Nalla Aaloda Ithuvare Paranjathu... Tamil Rights Tamil Channelil Kodukkathillee... 
> Ithu Malayalam Dubb Cheythu Kaanikkaan Ullaa Satellite Rights Aanu... Not Dubbing Rights... 
> Dub Cheyyunna Chilavu Ok Channelkaar Eduthoolanam...


Oh...sorry...njan thetidharichu......! :Vandivittu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Jilla Kairalayil Dubb Alle Vannath


Njan karuthiyath Malayalam channelsil Tamil moviesnu prethyeka sat ri8s undennaanu....! :Doh:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Usual shankar films ennu paranjal Industrial Hits aanu....Ri8s vaangumbol Industrial Hit  pratheekshichu vaangunnath oolatharam alle....?Athayathu industryude max pratheekshichu ri8s vaangunnath...?
> 
> Lingakum Ikum ok ithaanu patiyathu....Angane ella padavum IH aakumo....?Ri8s vaangumbol megahit aayal oru profit margin kitunna reethiyil vende vaangaan.....!Ithu Profit aakanenkil record aakanam....Enthu paripaadi aanu...?
> 
> Safe thukak kitiyillenkil venda ennu vakanam...pullu...


sadharana oru padam hit aavum enna pratheekshayil aanu rights vangunnath.. oru ordinary padam hit aavunnathilum sadhyatha shanker padam ATBB aavunnathaanu.  ellayidathum under pricing aanennu venam parayaan.. keralathil okke van veezcha aanu.. ennittu polum profit  :Badpc:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ningal 2 perum ithu enthuva parayunne? ee padam shooting kazhinju shankarum ravi annanum koode ee parayunna 3,4 perude Global united media yude veetil kondu koduthathano? atho ethu keralathil avarke distributionu kodukullu ennu nercha vallom undarunno? atho I enna padam keralathil distribution edukan vere arkum thalparyam illarunno? 
> 
> Its a kind of auction.....ee distribution edukunnathu oru tharam silent lelam vili aanu....ethrayum cashinu evar ithu eduthillenkil vere arenkilum edukum...appo  4 masathinullil prathyekichu oru physical hardwork illathe ee parayunna minimum 1 Cr enkil athu,athu kittumo? Prathyekichu evar oru newly organised group avumbo fieldileku varan engane oru try rather *risky try venam ayirunnu..avar athu eduthu...vijayikukayum cheythu.*..avar ippom dhe anil radhakrishna menonte puthiya padamvum cheyunnu same labelil...


risko ? enth risk ? shanker padathinu kittaan sadhyatha ulla minimum collxn polum profit aavum ennurappulla amt nu alle eduthath. 

ithinte sadhyatha ingane aayirunu ennu parayam
1% loss
9% cheriya profit - ith sambavichu
90% huge profit

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Athu Elladathum Angane Allee... AP Ok 40Cr Rights... Karnataka 7Cr...


AP arhikkunna amount aanu.. karnataka kuranju poyi.. 
padam rls aayi pratheekshikkatha reethiyil negative wom okke vannu collxn kurayumbol over pricing ennu parayunnath evidathe nyayam aanu ? 




> Aavashyamillathe over pricinu vangichitaanu ; allel ithilum nannay profit vannene


padam polinjalum distributor kku profit kittumenki ath underpricing alle  :Badpc:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Thanx to ticket rates inflation..! Kazhinja 2 yearsil 20Cr films 4 ennam vannu Keralathil....!Iniyum 20cr movies ee kollam undaakum ennu thonnunnu...!


20cr  :Badpc: 

vallya karyam aayippoyi

50cr padangal undavanda time aanu..
drishyvum I um kazhinjittum ningalkkonnum neram veluthille

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Idaykku onnu paalunnathu nallatha... illenkil odukkatha overconfidence aakum.. boys-nu shesham ippozhanu onnu paalunnathu shankar-nu... boys valya budget illayirunathu kondu BB ayi... but mixed review ayirunnu... ithippol big budget hype aellam koodi .. aenthayalum overconfidence kurayum ,he will sit and break his head and write good screenplays... thala parayunnathu polae "overconfidence odambukku aakathu.." ....


boys budget illayirunno ?? I ippo ethratholam big budget aano athrayum thanne bigbudget aayirunu boys um.. hype num oru kuravumillayirunu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ikka

> Njan karuthiyath Malayalam channelsil Tamil moviesnu prethyeka sat ri8s undennaanu....!


Main mal channels are available all over India...If they are allowed to show 'I' in tamil version, all tamizhiyans will also watch the same...then what is the adv of tamil channels taking tamil rights??

*When dubbing to Malayalam they should avoid dubbing songs!!! Songs okke dubb cheythu annyaya koothara aakkikkalayum!!! Pinne aake advantage Rimi tomyikku aanu...ella paattum kittum*

----------


## ikka

*N. Paravur 3rd week - 4 Shows
*

Shafaz -- Increased to 2 shows
Chithranjali -- Reduced to 2 shows

Shafaz, now being a good thr, there was very good rush for 10PM show last week!!!

----------


## GangsteR

> Ningal 2 perum ithu enthuva parayunne? ee padam shooting kazhinju shankarum ravi annanum koode ee parayunna 3,4 perude Global united media yude veetil kondu koduthathano? atho ethu keralathil avarke distributionu kodukullu ennu nercha vallom undarunno? atho I enna padam keralathil distribution edukan vere arkum thalparyam illarunno? 
> 
> Its a kind of auction.....ee distribution edukunnathu oru tharam silent lelam vili aanu....ethrayum cashinu evar ithu eduthillenkil vere arenkilum edukum...appo  4 masathinullil prathyekichu oru physical hardwork illathe ee parayunna minimum 1 Cr enkil athu,athu kittumo? Prathyekichu evar oru newly organised group avumbo fieldileku varan engane oru try rather risky try venam ayirunnu..avar athu eduthu...vijayikukayum cheythu...avar ippom dhe anil radhakrishna menonte puthiya padamvum cheyunnu same labelil...


5.35 koduthu padam edukenda karyam illaarnu... ee trend tudarnal iniyulla padangalum ithu polae high rights aayirikkum ..iniyulla padangalae nallathu polae affect cheyyum

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 5.35 koduthu padam edukenda karyam illaarnu... ee trend tudarnal iniyulla padangalum ithu polae high rights aayirikkum ..iniyulla padangalae nallathu polae affect cheyyum


5.35cr koduthillel padam irakendi varillayirunnu...!Ipol kitiya profitum kitilla....!

----------


## GangsteR

overall run kazhiyumbol padam edutta distributorsinu kai pollum ennu urappaanu..... profit kittiyalum margin kuravayirikkum... Aascarnu double lottery adichu.. Lingayudae avastha varan chance kaanunnu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> boys budget illayirunno ?? I ippo ethratholam big budget aano athrayum thanne bigbudget aayirunu boys um.. hype num oru kuravumillayirunu


Boys ethaand 20Cr engaand allayirunno...?Annath valiya budget thanne....!

----------


## GangsteR

> 5.35cr koduthillel padam irakendi varillayirunnu...!Ipol kitiya profitum kitilla....!


aarum edukkaatae varumbol aascar tannae kittunna paisakku padam kodukum... oru 4.5 cr okae mathiyarnu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> overall run kazhiyumbol padam edutta distributorsinu kai pollum ennu urappaanu..... profit kittiyalum margin kuravayirikkum... Aascarnu double lottery adichu.. Lingayudae avastha varan chance kaanunnu


Lingayude avastha varilla....!Kaaranam Keralathil Blockbuster aanu...!TNilum Aascar thanne main distributor...!WW palayidangalil aascar direct distribution und...Lingayekal kooduthal shareum kuranja ri8sumaanu..!So padam overall superhit aayirikum....KP nd AP lossum...!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> aarum edukkaatae varumbol aascar tannae kittunna paisakku padam kodukum... oru 4.5 cr okae mathiyarnu


Endhiran 4crnu alle eduthe...?pinne 4-5 kollam kazhinju athee pricenu edukan patumo...?

5Crnu mukalil kitiyillayirunnenkil chilapol Aascar direct release cheythene ividuthe ethenkilum distributornekond commission basisil...!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 20cr 
> 
> vallya karyam aayippoyi
> 
> 50cr padangal undavanda time aanu..
> drishyvum I um kazhinjittum ningalkkonnum neram veluthille


Oh pinne.....chumma 50 kodi 100 kodi ennum paranjondirunnit enth kaaryam...? :Laughing: 

Ik keralathil talk +ve aayirunnu....Oru tamil filmnu limit ille....Unanimous +ve aayirunnel chilapol 25-30cr rangeil ethiyene..!Athra thanne....

----------


## GangsteR

> Lingayude avastha varilla....!Kaaranam Keralathil Blockbuster aanu...!TNilum Aascar thanne main distributor...!WW palayidangalil aascar direct distribution und...Lingayekal kooduthal shareum kuranja ri8sumaanu..!So padam overall superhit aayirikum....KP nd AP lossum...!


Lingaa last yr no 1 blockbuster aarnu pakshae anubhavikkaan yogam illa.. I also blockbuster aanu..keralatil slight marginil rekshappetu, TNil YA irangum varae kuzhapam illaatae pokum, athu kazhinju crct verdict ariyaam...AP, Karnataka n Hindi flop aanu... Producer and Distributorsintae atyagraham karanam oru padam koodi anganae teerumanan aayi... Same avastha mikkavarum Yennai arindaalinum undaakum..record pricinu aanu poyekunnathu..

----------


## GangsteR

> Endhiran 4crnu alle eduthe...?pinne 4-5 kollam kazhinju athee pricenu edukan patumo...?
> 
> 5Crnu mukalil kitiyillayirunnenkil chilapol Aascar direct release cheythene ividuthe ethenkilum distributornekond commission basisil...!


Endhirn 4 cr  onnum illaarnu..
4cr undenkil flop aayi kanum

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Endhirn 4 cr  onnum illaarnu..
> 4cr undenkil flop aayi kanum


Endhiran Ok 4Cr Aanu Rights Poyathu... 6Cr Shareum Eduthu... Endonnu Flop... 
125Cr Aanu Endhirante WW Rights Poyathu... 160Cr Shareum Eduthu...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Oh pinne.....chumma 50 kodi 100 kodi ennum paranjondirunnit enth kaaryam...?
> 
> Ik keralathil talk +ve aayirunnu....Oru tamil filmnu limit ille....Unanimous +ve aayirunnel chilapol 25-30cr rangeil ethiyene..!Athra thanne....


Kuzhappamillaaa... Kandirkkkaaam... Anniyante Athra Illaaaa... Ithokke Aano +ve Talk... 
+ve talk Aanel Ee Paranja 30Cr Mukalil Padam Collect Cheythenee...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> 5.35 koduthu padam edukenda karyam illaarnu... ee trend tudarnal iniyulla padangalum ithu polae high rights aayirikkum ..iniyulla padangalae nallathu polae affect cheyyum


 :Ennekollu:  Nee swayam pottan kalikuvano? Ithu business aanu....eniku engane enthu profit undakam ennanu nokunnathu...allathe innale enthu nadanenno nale engane varumenno nokittalla...I team uddesicha price kittiyillenkil avar direct irakum ( angane oru avastha ingane hype ulla oru padathinu varila ennu avarkum ellarkum ariyam) ...ini ee perum paranju kanda aapaa oopa padangalkonnum aarum ee ratonnum chodikila...hype ulla padangalku athathu kalathinu anusarichu ulla rate varum...kooduthal paisa koduthittu ayalum thaniku engane ithiri enkilum profit undakam ennanu chinthikunnathu.....

Abkari lelam vilikunnathu kandittundo? Enthinu nee tvm alle.....kadapurathu meen boatil varumbo vila paranju edukunnathu kandittundo....innale enthanu nale enthakum ennalla nokunne.....appo aa seasonil aa samayathu aa particular item nu enthu rate vare labham undakum ennu nokittu aanu edukunnathu...demand ulla itemthinu ichiri kootti vilichale kittu.....

Onnum venda 4 masathinullil btw 1cr n 2cr profit varunna ethra bussiness undu evide??

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Nee swayam pottan kalikuvano? Ithu business aanu....eniku engane enthu profit undakam ennanu nokunnathu...allathe innale enthu nadanenno nale engane varumenno nokittalla...I team uddesicha price kittiyillenkil avar direct irakum ( angane oru avastha ingane hype ulla oru padathinu varila ennu avarkum ellarkum ariyam) ...ini ee perum paranju kanda aapaa oopa padangalkonnum aarum ee ratonnum chodikila...hype ulla padangalku athathu kalathinu anusarichu ulla rate varum...kooduthal paisa koduthittu ayalum thaniku engane ithiri enkilum profit undakam ennanu chinthikunnathu.....
> 
> Abkari lelam vilikunnathu kandittundo? Enthinu nee tvm alle.....kadapurathu meen boatil varumbo vila paranju edukunnathu kandittundo....innale enthanu nale enthakum ennalla nokunne.....appo aa seasonil aa samayathu aa particular item nu enthu rate vare labham undakum ennu nokittu aanu edukunnathu...demand ulla itemthinu ichiri kootti vilichale kittu.....
> 
> Onnum venda 4 masathinullil btw 1cr n 2cr profit varunna ethra bussiness undu evide??


I Ku Ellaadathum Avar Profit Kittum Ennaa Rangel Thanneyaaa Rights Eduthathu... 
5.35Cr Rights Amount Vannappol Athrem Kittillaaa Ennu Paranju Nadanna Teams Aanu... 
Eppol 6.25Cr Motham Chilavu Vannu Profit Zonel Kereettum Around 2Cr Profit Kittum Ennullaappol 
Price Koodipoiii Ennu... Ithrem Collect Cheythu Evde Nashtam Aayrunnel Parayunnathil Kaaryamundu... 
Nashtam Undaakiyappol Aanu Parayunnathenkil Ok... Endhiran 5 Years Munne WW Rights Poyathu 125Cr Aanu... 


Ithokkeee Potteee Keralathil Around 2Cr Labham Undaakkiya Tamil Films Ethaa Ullathu... 
Ini I Ku Ithrem Rights Aanennu Karuthu Aarum Yennai Arinthaal 5Crno Mass 5Crno Onnum Edukkillaaa... 
Yennai Arinthaal Rights 2.5Cr Aanu... Next VJ Padathinu Chilappol 4-4.5Cr Ok Kittumaayrkkum... Max...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> aarum edukkaatae varumbol aascar tannae kittunna paisakku padam kodukum... oru 4.5 cr okae mathiyarnu


Orikkalumillaaa,., Avar Ethelum Top Distributorkku Commission Basesil Padam Kodukkum...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Lingaa last yr no 1 blockbuster aarnu pakshae anubhavikkaan yogam illa.. I also blockbuster aanu..keralatil slight marginil rekshappetu, TNil YA irangum varae kuzhapam illaatae pokum, athu kazhinju crct verdict ariyaam...AP, Karnataka n Hindi flop aanu... Producer and Distributorsintae atyagraham karanam oru padam koodi anganae teerumanan aayi... Same avastha mikkavarum Yennai arindaalinum undaakum..record pricinu aanu poyekunnathu..


Endoonu Record Price... I & Linga Rates Onnum Ezhayalathh Yennai Arinthaalnu Illaaa... 
I Kerala 5.35Cr Yennai Arinthaal 2.5Cr... Iyude Pakuthi Aanu Rates... 
APyil Ok Rights Poittundel Iyude 4il 1 Rights Kittikaanillaaaa... Ajith Filmsil Record Aayrkkum... 
Overall Record Poittiu Athinte Ezhayalathu Kaanillaaaa...

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> I Ku Ellaadathum Avar Profit Kittum Ennaa Rangel Thanneyaaa Rights Eduthathu... 
> 5.35Cr Rights Amount Vannappol Athrem Kittillaaa Ennu Paranju Nadanna Teams Aanu... 
> Eppol 6.25Cr Motham Chilavu Vannu Profit Zonel Kereettum Around 2Cr Profit Kittum Ennullaappol 
> Price Koodipoiii Ennu... Ithrem Collect Cheythu Evde Nashtam Aayrunnel Parayunnathil Kaaryamundu... 
> Nashtam Undaakiyappol Aanu Parayunnathenkil Ok... Endhiran 5 Years Munne WW Rights Poyathu 125Cr Aanu... 
> 
> 
> Ithokkeee Potteee Keralathil Around 2Cr Labham Undaakkiya Tamil Films Ethaa Ullathu... 
> Ini I Ku Ithrem Rights Aanennu Karuthu Aarum Yennai Arinthaal 5Crno Mass 5Crno Onnum Edukkillaaa... 
> Yennai Arinthaal Rights 2.5Cr Aanu... Next VJ Padathinu Chilappol 4-4.5Cr Ok Kittumaayrkkum... Max...


Athre ullu......pandu nammude priyankaranaya itv paranja pole oru padathinte total profile nokiye rate varu...athil hero director content budget pre-marketing ellam varum.....pinne inflationu anusarichulla mattangal varum...angane nokim kandum oke eduku...

Btw AP enthayi? Heavy loss varumo?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Athre ullu......pandu nammude priyankaranaya itv paranja pole oru padathinte total profile nokiye rate varu...athil hero director content budget pre-marketing ellam varum.....pinne inflationu anusarichulla mattangal varum...angane nokim kandum oke eduku...
> 
> Btw AP enthayi? Heavy loss varumo?


Ellaa Areayum Loss Aayrkkum... Main Distribtor 36Cr Eduthu... (including satellites 50%) Pulli Rakshapettu... 
But Pulli Pala Areas Extra Rates Vittu... Total Rights Eppol 40Cr Aanu... 10Cr Loss Varum... 
Ithil Pulliyude Kayyil Ulla Areas Loss Extra 4Cr Kondu Marikadakkam Or Satellite...

----------


## ikka

*Kerala Box Office -- Top Tamil Films*


Rank	Movie	Release Date	Gross	Net	Share
*1	I * (2 weeks)	Jan 14 2015	₹. 15.2 Cr	₹. 12.2 Cr	₹. 6.10 Cr*
2	Endhiran	Sep 30 2010	₹. 15 Cr	₹. 12 Cr	₹. 6 Cr
3	Thuppakki	Nov 13 2012	₹. 10.7 Cr	₹. 8.6 Cr	₹. 4.3 Cr
4	Kaththi	Oct 21 2014	₹. 10.3 Cr	₹. 8.2 Cr	₹. 4.2 Cr
5	Sivaji	June 13 2007	₹. 9.4 Cr	₹. 7.5 Cr	₹. 3.75 Cr
6	Jilla	Jan 9 2014	₹. 8.6 Cr	₹.6.9 Cr	₹. 3.45 Cr
7	Singam2	July 5 2013	₹. 8.3 Cr	₹. 6.6 Cr	₹. 3.3 Cr
8	Thalaiva	Aug 8 2013	₹. 8.1 Cr	₹. 6.5Cr	₹. 3.25 Cr
9	Nanban	Jan 12 2012	₹. 7.5 Cr	₹. 6 Cr	₹. 3 Cr
10	Arrambam	Oct 31 2013	₹. 6.3 Cr	₹. 5 Cr	₹. 2.5 Cr
11	Velayudham	Oct 21 2011	₹. 6.0 Cr	₹. 4.8 Cr	₹.2.4 Cr

http://www.tamilboxoffice1.com/2015/...-all-time.html

----------


## ikka

*TN BO -- Top 10*

Rank	Movie	Release Date	Gross	Net	Share
1	Endhiran	Sep 30 2010	₹. 105 Cr	₹. 105 Cr	₹. 65 Cr
2	Thuppakki	Nov 13 2012	₹. 72 Cr	₹. 72 Cr	₹. 44 Cr
3	Sivaji	June 13 2007	₹. 70 Cr	₹. 70 Cr	₹. 43.75 Cr
*4	I * (2 weeks)	Jan 14 2015	₹. 68 Cr	₹. 52 Cr	₹. 32.5 Cr*
5	Kaththi	Oct 21 2014	₹. 68 Cr	₹.68 Cr	₹. 41.2 Cr
6	Lingaa	Dec 12 2014	₹. 64 Cr	₹. 64 Cr	₹. 39 Cr
7	Singam2	July 5 2013	₹. 61 Cr	₹. 61 Cr	₹. 37.2 Cr
8	Arrambam	Oct 31 2013	₹. 58 Cr	₹. 58 Cr	₹. 35.4 Cr
9	7Am Arivu	Oct 26 2011	₹. 49 Cr	₹. 37.2 Cr	₹. 22.7 Cr
10	Mankatha/Dasavatharam	Aug 31 2011 / June 12 2008	₹. 48 Cr	₹. 41.7 Cr	₹. 25.5 Cr

http://www.tamilboxoffice1.com/2015/...-all-time.html

----------


## KRRISH2255

Top 10 World Wide  Box-Office All-Time [Tamil Version]

Rank	Movie	Release Date	Gross	Net	Distributor Share
1	Endhiran	Sep 30 2010	₹. 190 Cr	₹. 129 Cr	₹. 105 Cr
2	I * (2 weeks)	Jan 14 2015	₹. 135 Cr	₹. 75 Cr	₹. 63 Cr
3	Kaththi	Oct 21 2014	₹. 126 Cr	₹. 86 Cr	₹. 68 Cr
4	Sivaji	June 13 2007	₹. 123 Cr	₹. 85 Cr	₹. 68 Cr
5	Lingaa	Dec 12 2014	₹. 123 Cr	₹.78 Cr	₹. 66 Cr
6	Thuppakki	Nov 13 2012	₹. 117 Cr	₹. 88 Cr	₹. 65 Cr
7	Singam2	July 5 2013	₹. 106 Cr	₹. 75 Cr	₹. 58 Cr
8	Arrambam	Oct 31 2013	₹. 98 Cr	₹. 68 Cr	₹. 54 Cr
9	Vishwaroopam	Jan 15 2013	₹. 83 Cr	₹. 47 Cr	₹. 38 Cr
10	7AM Arivu	Oct 26 2011	₹. 82 Cr	₹. 48 Cr	₹. 38 Cr

* Still Running

Top 10 World Wide  Box-Office All-Time [All Versions]


Rank	Movie	Release Date	Gross	Net	Distributor Share
1	Endhiran	Sep 30 2010	₹. 283 Cr	₹. 201 Cr	₹. 156 Cr
2	I *	Jan 14 2015	₹. 194 Cr	₹. 121 Cr	₹. 97 Cr
3	Lingaa	Dec 12 2014	₹. 152 Cr	₹.102 Cr	₹. 83 Cr
4	Sivaji	June 13 2007	₹. 148 Cr	₹. 106 Cr	₹. 84 Cr
5	Kaththi **	Oct 21 2014	₹. 126 Cr	₹. 86 Cr	₹. 68 Cr
6	Thuppakki	Nov 13 2012	₹. 124 Cr	₹. 94 Cr	₹. 69 Cr
7	Singam2	July 5 2013	₹. 123 Cr	₹. 89 Cr	₹. 69 Cr
8	Vishwaroopam	Jan 15 2013	₹. 107.7 Cr	₹.64.65 Cr	₹. 49 Cr
9	7AM Arivu	Oct 26 2011	₹. 105 Cr	₹. 68 Cr	₹. 52 Cr
10	Arrambam	Oct 31 2013	₹. 103 Cr	₹. 72 Cr	₹. 57 Cr

* Still Running
** Kaththi Tamil Version only

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Njan karuthiyath Malayalam channelsil Tamil moviesnu prethyeka sat ri8s undennaanu....!


 :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## san

> Ningal 2 perum ithu enthuva parayunne? ee padam shooting kazhinju shankarum ravi annanum koode ee parayunna 3,4 perude Global united media yude veetil kondu koduthathano? atho ethu keralathil avarke distributionu kodukullu ennu nercha vallom undarunno? atho I enna padam keralathil distribution edukan vere arkum thalparyam illarunno? 
> 
> Its a kind of auction.....ee distribution edukunnathu oru tharam silent lelam vili aanu....ethrayum cashinu evar ithu eduthillenkil vere arenkilum edukum...appo  4 masathinullil prathyekichu oru physical hardwork illathe ee parayunna minimum 1 Cr enkil athu,athu kittumo? Prathyekichu evar oru newly organised group avumbo fieldileku varan engane oru try rather risky try venam ayirunnu..avar athu eduthu...vijayikukayum cheythu...avar ippom dhe anil radhakrishna menonte puthiya padamvum cheyunnu same labelil...


sathyam.. rights okke kittanel cash eriyanam.. there is always risk.. looking at how I collected,  risk  seems less for that price.. even with negative talk "I" would have got around 4cr share due to opening.. van positive vannirunnel 8-9  cr share okke chumma kittiyene.. even more than that..

----------


## san

> Njan karuthiyath Malayalam channelsil Tamil moviesnu prethyeka sat ri8s undennaanu....!


mandatharangal ippozhum koode thanne undalle.. :Giveup: 

drishyathinte malayalam version chulu vilakku "jaya tv"-kku koduthaal engane irikkum? if they telecast before asianet and put some ads mentioning its TV premiere in malayalam newspapers, asianet sasi aakille..

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 


Avane Kuttam Paranjittu Kaaryamillaa... Surya TV Tamil Movies Tamilil Thanne Telecast Cheyyunnundu... 
Athu Kandu Thettidharichathaaa... Athu Sun TVku Tamil Rights Ullaa Padangaal Aanennu Avanu Aryllaaa...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> aarum edukkaatae varumbol aascar tannae kittunna paisakku padam kodukum... oru 4.5 cr okae mathiyarnu


 I Edukkan Keralathil Aal Illathe Irikkano  :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Endhirn 4 cr  onnum illaarnu..
> 4cr undenkil flop aayi kanum


6cr share vanna film flopo..?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> I Edukkan Keralathil Aal Illathe Irikkano


Chapala Vyaamoohangal...  :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Avane Kuttam Paranjittu Kaaryamillaa... Surya TV Tamil Movies Tamilil Thanne Telecast Cheyyunnundu... 
> Athu Kandu Thettidharichathaaa... Athu Sun TVku Tamil Rights Ullaa Padangaal Aanennu Avanu Aryllaaa...


Ithinte Paril 2 or 3 Page Sat Amnt Ennum Paranj Post Idal Thanne  :Doh:

----------


## GangsteR

> Nee swayam pottan kalikuvano? Ithu business aanu....eniku engane enthu profit undakam ennanu nokunnathu...allathe innale enthu nadanenno nale engane varumenno nokittalla...I team uddesicha price kittiyillenkil avar direct irakum ( angane oru avastha ingane hype ulla oru padathinu varila ennu avarkum ellarkum ariyam) ...ini ee perum paranju kanda aapaa oopa padangalkonnum aarum ee ratonnum chodikila...hype ulla padangalku athathu kalathinu anusarichu ulla rate varum...kooduthal paisa koduthittu ayalum thaniku engane ithiri enkilum profit undakam ennanu chinthikunnathu.....
> 
> Abkari lelam vilikunnathu kandittundo? Enthinu nee tvm alle.....kadapurathu meen boatil varumbo vila paranju edukunnathu kandittundo....innale enthanu nale enthakum ennalla nokunne.....appo aa seasonil aa samayathu aa particular item nu enthu rate vare labham undakum ennu nokittu aanu edukunnathu...demand ulla itemthinu ichiri kootti vilichale kittu.....
> 
> Onnum venda 4 masathinullil btw 1cr n 2cr profit varunna ethra bussiness undu evide??


ok sammatichu... ennittu kerala distributors nu etra profit kitti ithuvarae... 50 lakhs polun kittiyilla.. ini valiya run onnum undaakilla..  1 cr varae profit chilapol kittum .. then what u say about andhra, karnataka n hindi.. rekshappedan chance kuravaanu due to heavy rights

----------


## GangsteR

> Endhiran Ok 4Cr Aanu Rights Poyathu... 6Cr Shareum Eduthu... Endonnu Flop... 
> 125Cr Aanu Endhirante WW Rights Poyathu... 160Cr Shareum Eduthu...


ok.. ithu endhirantae profit kittilla...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Chapala Vyaamoohangal...


Seven Arts Poyi Uchak 4.5 Paranju Vaikit Global Media 5.35 in Sambhavam Pokki  :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ok sammatichu... ennittu kerala distributors nu etra profit kitti ithuvarae... 50 lakhs polun kittiyilla.. ini valiya run onnum undaakilla..  1 cr varae profit chilapol kittum .. then what u say about andhra, karnataka n hindi.. rekshappedan chance kuravaanu due to heavy rights


Anjaan Enna Padam 68Cr Aanu Rights Poyathu... Athaayathu Singham 2 Final Share... 
Ennittu Ethra Kodi Loss Undaakki... Oru 40Cr Rights Aayrunnel Padam Vallya Nastham Undaakumaayrunnoo...  :Rolleyes: 
Oru Surya Padathinu Athrem Rights Kittumenkil WW 160Cr Share Padam Edutha Directord Filmnu Ethra Kittum... 
Edukkunnathu Avarude Thettu Thannee Aanu... But Kurachoode Decent Rights Vannathu Keralathil Aanu... 

Kerala Endhiran Share 6Cr Aanelum Rights Poyathu 5.35Cr Aanu... AP Endhiran 37Cr Rights 40Cr... Karnataka Endhiran 4.5Cr I 7Cr... Athaanu Preshnam...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Orikkalumillaaa,., Avar Ethelum Top Distributorkku Commission Basesil Padam Kodukkum...


Commission basisil kodukunnath direct release pole thanne...Say ipol century irakiyenkil Aascar Release through century ennu varille...!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ok.. ithu endhirantae profit kittilla...


Aaru paranju kitillennu..?Ee padathinu thanne aanu ipozhum aalu kooduthal pala centersilum...Already 40+ lacs profit kitikaanum..2cril thaazhe profit nokenda...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ok.. ithu endhirantae profit kittilla...


Kittum... Endhiran Timel Evde Satellite Paripadi Illaaa... I Ku Angane Oru Saadhnam Undu... 
Ini A Class Maathram 1Cr + Share Koode Chance Undu... Feb 5 Vare Vallya Competition Illatha Kondu... 
B/C Collection Onnum Purathu Varathillaaaa... Avdeyum Athyavashyam Collection Kittum... 
Overall 2Cr Plus Profit Kittum... Endhiranu Polum Athrem Kitteettillaaa...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> mandatharangal ippozhum koode thanne undalle..
> 
> drishyathinte malayalam version chulu vilakku "jaya tv"-kku koduthaal engane irikkum? if they telecast before asianet and put some ads mentioning its TV premiere in malayalam newspapers, asianet sasi aakille..


Sun TVyude thanne malayalam channel Suryayil Jilla itath kandu thetidharichathaanu...Pinne machan paranja case enthayalum nadakilla...!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Kuzhappamillaaa... Kandirkkkaaam... Anniyante Athra Illaaaa... Ithokke Aano +ve Talk... 
> +ve talk Aanel Ee Paranja 30Cr Mukalil Padam Collect Cheythenee...


Anniyante athra illa but kaanan ullathund ennu I pole ithrayum hypeil vanna filmnu wom kitiyal athu +ve talk allaathe pinne enthaanu...?

Kidilol kidilam enna wom vannal ipol kitiyathilum kurachu koodi varuvayirikum ennath nishedhikunnilla..!But ithu thanne oru Tamil moviek heavy aanu..! :Giveup: Ithinte mukalilek alpam koodiye pokaan ullu...!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Lingaa last yr no 1 blockbuster aarnu pakshae anubhavikkaan yogam illa.. I also blockbuster aanu..keralatil slight marginil rekshappetu, TNil YA irangum varae kuzhapam illaatae pokum, athu kazhinju crct verdict ariyaam...AP, Karnataka n Hindi flop aanu... Producer and Distributorsintae atyagraham karanam oru padam koodi anganae teerumanan aayi... Same avastha mikkavarum Yennai arindaalinum undaakum..record pricinu aanu poyekunnathu..


APyilum KAyilum sheriyaanu...Over pricing und....But not in Kerala...!Profit marginum athra cheruthalla...Highest for a Tamil movie..! :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> AP arhikkunna amount aanu.. karnataka kuranju poyi.. 
> padam rls aayi pratheekshikkatha reethiyil negative wom okke vannu collxn kurayumbol over pricing ennu parayunnath evidathe nyayam aanu ? 
> 
> 
> 
> padam polinjalum distributor kku profit kittumenki ath underpricing alle


Nth arhicha amount..?APyil dubbedinu tax double alle..?40Cr aviduthe Blockbuster share allee....?Ee taxum vachu oru Tamil dubbed BB aayalum ethra share kitum..?Profit onnum distributorsinu vende..?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> sadharana oru padam hit aavum enna pratheekshayil aanu rights vangunnath.. oru ordinary padam hit aavunnathilum sadhyatha shanker padam ATBB aavunnathaanu.  ellayidathum under pricing aanennu venam parayaan.. keralathil okke van veezcha aanu.. ennittu polum profit


Keralathil van veezhchayo...?Athevide...?Huge Record initialum 9 days 1st weekum kaaranam aanu 2nd week ithea drop....Pinne pratheekshichathilum alpam drop kooduthal undennu maathram...Anyways padam ipozhum veenitilla...!Ipozhum steady aanu...Harthal day polum 27 lacs gross vannu...!Ipozhum abv 30 lacs per day kitunnundaakum working daysil...3rd weekendilum padam abv 1cr collect cheyyumayirikum..!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Anniyante athra illa but kaanan ullathund ennu I pole ithrayum hypeil vanna filmnu wom kitiyal athu +ve talk allaathe pinne enthaanu...?
> 
> Kidilol kidilam enna wom vannal ipol kitiyathilum kurachu koodi varuvayirikum ennath nishedhikunnilla..!But ithu thanne oru Tamil moviek heavy aanu..!Ithinte mukalilek alpam koodiye pokaan ullu...!


Ithinte Mukalil Kurachu Koodiye Povaan Ulloo Enullathu Thonnal Aanu... 
Endhiran 2010il 6Cr Share Edukkumbol Keralathil 6Cr Share Ulla Ethra Films Undaayrunnu... 
Sivaji 2007il 3.75Cr Share Edukkumbol Athilum Share Aa Year Vanna Ethra Padam Undu... 
Gross Nokkumbol Malayalam Films 4.25Cr Share Edukkunna Grossil Aanu Sivaji 3.75Cr Varunnathu... 
Athupole Endhiran 6.5Cr Share Varunna Grossil Aanu 6Cr Share Vannathu... 
Athaayathu 2007il Athilum Gross Vannathu 5Cr Share Ulla Hallo & Mayavi Maathram... Kidilan BBs... 
Athupole 2010il Athilum Gross Vannathu Mary & Pokkiri Raja Maathram... 
Sivaji & Endhiran Range Viewership Onnum Keralathil Iku Vannittillaaa... 
Anniyan Range Wom Ok Vannal 30Cr Mukalil Povum Ennullathu Urappulla Kaaryam Aanu...

----------


## KRRISH2255

@Jo Johnson; Drishyam Varunna Vare Keralathil Oru Padam 35Cr Kadannu Povum Ennu Vishwasicha Ethra Per Undu... 
Athupole Thanne Aanu Shankar Filmsnte Kaaryam... Oru Kidilan Wom Padam Vanaal Kaanaam Athinte Range... 
Abv Avg Wom Vechaanu I Ithrem Collect Cheythathu...

----------


## KRRISH2255

Unofficial Reports Says That Shankars Next Film Is With Rajni...  :cheers:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> ok sammatichu... ennittu kerala distributors nu etra profit kitti ithuvarae... 50 lakhs polun kittiyilla.. ini valiya run onnum undaakilla..  1 cr varae profit chilapol kittum .. then what u say about andhra, karnataka n hindi.. rekshappedan chance kuravaanu due to heavy rights


Njan keralathile karyam mathram aanu paranjathu....ithuvare 50 lakhs mathre ayitullu??

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ithinte Mukalil Kurachu Koodiye Povaan Ulloo Enullathu Thonnal Aanu... 
> Endhiran 2010il 6Cr Share Edukkumbol Keralathil 6Cr Share Ulla Ethra Films Undaayrunnu... 
> Sivaji 2007il 3.75Cr Share Edukkumbol Athilum Share Aa Year Vanna Ethra Padam Undu... 
> Gross Nokkumbol Malayalam Films 4.25Cr Share Edukkunna Grossil Aanu Sivaji 3.75Cr Varunnathu... 
> Athupole Endhiran 6.5Cr Share Varunna Grossil Aanu 6Cr Share Vannathu... 
> Athaayathu 2007il Athilum Gross Vannathu 5Cr Share Ulla Hallo & Mayavi Maathram... Kidilan BBs... 
> Athupole 2010il Athilum Gross Vannathu Mary & Pokkiri Raja Maathram... 
> Sivaji & Endhiran Range Viewership Onnum Keralathil Iku Vannittillaaa... 
> Anniyan Range Wom Ok Vannal 30Cr Mukalil Povum Ennullathu Urappulla Kaaryam Aanu...


Endhiran level viewership ithuvare Ik vannitillaayirikum.....But final runil aa rangeinu aduthok varendathaanu...!Endhiranu Iyekal better talk undayirunnille...?Ennitum aa difference collectionil varilla....Anniyan,Sivaji,Endhiran,I...itharam shankar moviesnok  irrespective of the talk Keralathil oru Must Watch Feel undaakum Regular Cineviewersinidak....!Athipol adipan aanenkilum ok aanenkilum almost kaanendavar mikavarum kaanum....!Tamil filmsinu kitenda family(Female audience and kids) supportinte maximumvum kitum....!Pinne padam valare mechamullathaanenkil kurachu kooduthal repeated viewersum familiesum varuvayirikum ennu maathram....!

Endhiran time vare Endhiran levelilo athinadutho athinu mukalilo collect cheytha Mala films aanu T20,Pazhassi,Classmates,PokkiriRaja,2HHN,Annan Thampi,Rajamanikyam,Rasathanthram....anganeyullava  .....

Pinne 2007il Sivajiyekal Collect cheytha movies aanu Hallo and Mayavi....2006il Classmates,Rasathanthram,Keerthichakra(doubtful)..  ..2005il Rajamanikyam,Naran ok undaakum...!

I Final share 8Cr ok kadannal almost Endhiranu aduthu ennok parayaam performance....!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Njan keralathile karyam mathram aanu paranjathu....ithuvare 50 lakhs mathre ayitullu??


Eppol Athre Aayittulloooo... Padam Terminate Aayittillallooo Machaa... Terminate Aavatteee...
Also Satellite Rights Ivarkku Vilkkaam... 50Lakhs Enkilum Athil Kittum... 
Ee Weekend Plus Feb 5 Vare Athyavashyam Collection Ok Kittum... Am Expecting 7.5Cr Final Share... (A Class)

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Pinne ente oru abhiprayathil oru padathinte producerku thanneyanu main ayittu profit undavendathu...ee distribution ennathu oru tharam kai nanayathe ulla meen pidutham aanu...nokeem kandum oke cheythillel kai pollum.. @GangsteR

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Eppol Athre Aayittulloooo... Padam Terminate Aayittillallooo Machaa... Terminate Aavatteee...
> Also Satellite Rights Ivarkku Vilkkaam... 50Lakhs Enkilum Athil Kittum... 
> Ee Weekend Plus Feb 5 Vare Athyavashyam Collection Ok Kittum... Am Expecting 7.5Cr Final Share... (A Class)


But ippo nalla drop undu evide oke.... :Moodoff:  appo satelite  um b,c run oke cherthu total profit btw 1-1.5cr nilkumo?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Njan keralathile karyam mathram aanu paranjathu....ithuvare 50 lakhs mathre ayitullu??


Ithuvare ennu paranjal release cheythitu inu 17th day aanu.....!Ik long run kurachu kitendathaanu....!14th dayil aanu breakeven aayathu....Athinu shesham innu kond 40+ lacs rangeil profit kayarendathaanu...!Pinne kadakuvalle 3rd weekend....Saamanyam nalla collection thanne varum...!4th weekilum varendathaanu...!

----------


## KRRISH2255

@Jo Johnson; Endhiranekkal Gross Onnum Annanthampi & Rasathanthrathinu Illaaa... 
Annan Thampi 6Cr Share Undu... But B/C Release Kooduthal Aayrunnu... So Gross Kurayum... 
Also 2HHN Also Endhiranekkal Gross Illaa... Share Chilappol Kurachu Kooduthal Kaanum... 

Endhiran Was Only 6th Film To Cross 15Cr Gross From KBO... 
Others Being Rajamanikyam, Classmates, Twenty20, Pazhassiraja & Pokkiriraja... 

Ini Shivajiyekkal Collect Cheytha Padangal Ok Humongous BBs Aanu... Not Chinna BBs Or Magahits... 
Manikyam Was A Record Breaker... Naran Aanelum Rasathanthram Aanelum Humongous BBs... 
Appol Athinduthu Viewership Vanna Kondalleee Shivaji Athrem Collect Cheythathu... 

I 8Cr Share Kadannaalum Endhrian Viewership Varathillaaaa... Ticket Rates Thanne Kaaranam... 
Endhiran Timel Apsara 60,45... Kairali 50,40... Eppol Apsara 130,80,75 & Kairali 120,100...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Pinne ente oru abhiprayathil oru padathinte producerku thanneyanu main ayittu profit undavendathu...ee distribution ennathu oru tharam kai nanayathe ulla meen pidutham aanu...nokeem kandum oke cheythillel kai pollum.. @GangsteR


Producernu thanne aanu kooduthal profit kitendath....Athu avark kitunnumund....!But Distributork aanu angeyatathe risk...!Kai nanayaathe ulla meen piditham ennok parayamenkilum andam keerunnath distributorude aanu....not the producers....!

----------


## hussar

> Nee swayam pottan kalikuvano? Ithu business aanu....eniku engane enthu profit undakam ennanu nokunnathu...allathe innale enthu nadanenno nale engane varumenno nokittalla...I team uddesicha price kittiyillenkil avar direct irakum ( angane oru avastha ingane hype ulla oru padathinu varila ennu avarkum ellarkum ariyam) ...ini ee perum paranju kanda aapaa oopa padangalkonnum aarum ee ratonnum chodikila...hype ulla padangalku athathu kalathinu anusarichu ulla rate varum...kooduthal paisa koduthittu ayalum thaniku engane ithiri enkilum profit undakam ennanu chinthikunnathu.....
> 
> Abkari lelam vilikunnathu kandittundo? Enthinu nee tvm alle.....kadapurathu meen boatil varumbo vila paranju edukunnathu kandittundo....innale enthanu nale enthakum ennalla nokunne.....appo aa seasonil aa samayathu aa particular item nu enthu rate vare labham undakum ennu nokittu aanu edukunnathu...demand ulla itemthinu ichiri kootti vilichale kittu.....
> 
> Onnum venda 4 masathinullil btw 1cr n 2cr profit varunna ethra bussiness undu evide??


4masam komdu pichachatty edukkavunna businessum vere illallo

----------


## Jo Johnson

> @Jo Johnson; Endhiranekkal Gross Onnum Annanthampi & Rasathanthrathinu Illaaa... 
> Annan Thampi 6Cr Share Undu... But B/C Release Kooduthal Aayrunnu... So Gross Kurayum... 
> Also 2HHN Also Endhiranekkal Gross Illaa... Share Chilappol Kurachu Kooduthal Kaanum... 
> 
> Endhiran Was Only 6th Film To Cross 15Cr Gross From KBO... 
> Others Being Rajamanikyam, Classmates, Twenty20, Pazhassiraja & Pokkiriraja... 
> 
> Ini Shivajiyekkal Collect Cheytha Padangal Ok Humongous BBs Aanu... Not Chinna BBs Or Magahits... 
> Manikyam Was A Record Breaker... Naran Aanelum Rasathanthram Aanelum Humongous BBs... 
> ...


2010ne apekshichu overall ticket price irati aayitundo...?

Undenkil 12Cr share.....More realistic range will be 9-10Cr I think....!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> But ippo nalla drop undu evide oke.... appo satelite  um b,c run oke cherthu total profit btw 1-1.5cr nilkumo?


Nalla Drop Undu... 35-40Lakhs Rangel Ok Aanu Weekdays Gross Varunnathu... 
Ini Weekend Aanu Pratheeksha Pinne Feb 5 Vare Ulla Run... Am Expecting 3Cr Plus Gross Till Termination... 
Angane Varumbol Around 7.5Cr Range Share Varum From A Class... B/C Adakkam Oru 7.75Cr Share... 
Satellite Rates Adakkam Engane Poyaalum 2Cr Profit Varum Ennaanu Ente Oru Calculation...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 2010ne apekshichu overall ticket price irati aayitundo...?


Iratti Aavendallooo... 50% Hike Nokkiyaalum Minimum 9Cr Share Varanam Endhiran Viewership Varaan... 
Main Centres Vanna Hike Onnum Ellaadathum Illaa... Still 2009 to Ingottu total 50% Hike Enkilum Undu... 

Still Endhiran And Shivaji Anniyan Range Wom Vanna Padam Aanoo??? Allallooo... 
Athrem Wom Varaathe Ithrem Collect Cheyyaamenkil... Athrem Wom Vannaal Range Thanne Maarum.. It's Simple As Tat...

----------


## GangsteR

> Seven Arts Poyi Uchak 4.5 Paranju Vaikit Global Media 5.35 in Sambhavam Pokki


Seven arts allae Endhiran edutathu?

----------


## GangsteR

> Aaru paranju kitillennu..?Ee padathinu thanne aanu ipozhum aalu kooduthal pala centersilum...Already 40+ lacs profit kitikaanum..2cril thaazhe profit nokenda...


ithuvarae 60 lks polum profit kitttiyilla.. iniyulla divasam kondu 2 cr varae pokumennu thonunnilla.. rights 50 lks onnum kittilla

----------


## GangsteR

> Kittum... Endhiran Timel Evde Satellite Paripadi Illaaa... I Ku Angane Oru Saadhnam Undu... 
> Ini A Class Maathram 1Cr + Share Koode Chance Undu... Feb 5 Vare Vallya Competition Illatha Kondu... 
> B/C Collection Onnum Purathu Varathillaaaa... Avdeyum Athyavashyam Collection Kittum... 
> Overall 2Cr Plus Profit Kittum... Endhiranu Polum Athrem Kitteettillaaa...


ithuvarae etra profit etra kittiyittundaakum

----------


## GangsteR

> Pinne ente oru abhiprayathil oru padathinte producerku thanneyanu main ayittu profit undavendathu...ee distribution ennathu oru tharam kai nanayathe ulla meen pidutham aanu...nokeem kandum oke cheythillel kai pollum.. @GangsteR


distributor koodi safe aayal allae padam profit  aayi ennu parayan pattu.. eg lingaa tanae edukam bb collection and producer safe but padam flop status aanu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Seven arts allae Endhiran edutathu?


AThe  :Yes3:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

> Iratti Aavendallooo... 50% Hike Nokkiyaalum Minimum 9Cr Share Varanam Endhiran Viewership Varaan... 
> Main Centres Vanna Hike Onnum Ellaadathum Illaa... Still 2009 to Ingottu total 50% Hike Enkilum Undu... 
> 
> Still Endhiran And Shivaji Anniyan Range Wom Vanna Padam Aanoo??? Allallooo... 
> Athrem Wom Varaathe Ithrem Collect Cheyyaamenkil... Athrem Wom Vannaal Range Thanne Maarum.. It's Simple As Tat...


Endhiran vere Anniyan vere....!Anniyanekal kooduthal aalukal keralathil kanda padam Rndhiran aanu..!So wom enthaayalum Endhiran ellaavarkum appeal cheytha padam aanu..!Rajinikanth in and as Endhiran...Shankars mass entertainer..!Massneyum familiesneyum kutikaleyum ithrayere aakarshicha oru film kaanilla...!WOMum +ve thanne...!Ethayalum Endhiran aanu Maximum range oru Tamil filminte...!Athu polum innathe 30Cr KBOil varumo ennu doubt aanu...!So itharam filmsinu oru +ve vibe undayal olmost ellaavarum kaanum...!Athukondaanu I ok 20Cr abv collection varunnath...!Extremely kidu aanel kure koodi repeat viewersum family supportum kitiyekaam...So 25-30Cr rangeil vannekaam......Athinte mukalilek nokendathilla..!I ethayalum athra varilla...Still kidu thanne...!

2nd weekdaysil 30-40 lacs per day orikalum moshamallallo malayalam standardsil....Tamil movie aanennirkumbol kidu ennu thanne parayendi varum Humongous record breaking opening koodi consider cheyyumbol..!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ithuvarae 60 lks polum profit kitttiyilla.. iniyulla divasam kondu 2 cr varae pokumennu thonunnilla.. rights 50 lks onnum kittilla


Athentha..?Next week koodi free run kudakuvaanu...!Families varunnakond long run pinneyum pokendathaanu main centersil...Sat koodi ullakond 2cr profit minimum expected aanu...!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Endhiran vere Anniyan vere....!Anniyanekal kooduthal aalukal keralathil kanda padam Rndhiran aanu..!So wom enthaayalum Endhiran ellaavarkum appeal cheytha padam aanu..!Rajinikanth in and as Endhiran...Shankars mass entertainer..!Massneyum familiesneyum kutikaleyum ithrayere aakarshicha oru film kaanilla...!WOMum +ve thanne...!Ethayalum Endhiran aanu Maximum range oru Tamil filminte...!
> 2nd weekdaysil 30-40 lacs per day orikalum moshamallallo malayalam standardsil....Tamil movie aanennirkumbol kidu ennu thanne parayendi varum Humongous record breaking opening koodi consider cheyyumbol..!


Endu Anniyan Vere Endhiran Vere... 
Anniyan Timel Tamil Films Evde Van Market Aayrunnoooo... Ethra Centres Release Aayi Anniyan... 50???
Athupole Aano Sivaji & Endhiran Ok Keralathil Release Aayathu... Allaa... Record Releases... 

Athintethaaya Advantage Ee Padangalkkum Undu... Athaanu Ithrem Collect Cheythathu... 
I Ku Anniyan Wom Vannal 30Cr Povillaaaa Ennoo...  :Rolleyes:  Sughamaayi Povum... Eppol Market Kooduthal Aanu... 
Oru Malayalam ATBB - RB Range Povillaaaa Ennu Maathrame Ullooo... 
Endhiran Viewership Aanu Maximum Ennu Parayunnathu Ok Shudha Asambhandham Aanu... 

Irangunnathinu Maasangal Munne I 3Cr Edukkum Ennu Tinju Paranjappol Puchichavarallee Ellaarum.. 
Oduvil Padathinte Hype Range Manasilaayi Avasaanam Allee Ellaarum Athu Sammathichathu... Athu Pole Thanne Ithum... 
Oru Extreme +ve Wom Varunna Shankar Film Vannaal Aryaam... 30Cr Kadakkumooo Ennu...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ithuvarae 60 lks polum profit kitttiyilla.. iniyulla divasam kondu 2 cr varae pokumennu thonunnilla.. rights 50 lks onnum kittilla


Sun TV Rights Undaayttum Suryayil Jillaa Kaanikkan Chance Undaayttum Jillakku 30Lakhs Kittumenkil... 
Jaya TV Rights Ullaa I Ku Keralathil 50Lakhs Rights Onnum Kittakani Allaa.. Possible Figure Aanu... 
Ee Weekend Plus Next Week 4 Days Vare Athyavashyam Collection Varum... Terminate Aavatteee Ennittu Parayaam...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Sun TV Rights Undaayttum Suryayil Jillaa Kaanikkan Chance Undaayttum Jillakku 30Lakhs Kittumenkil... 
> Jaya TV Rights Ullaa I Ku Keralathil 50Lakhs Rights Onnum Kittakani Allaa.. Possible Figure Aanu... 
> Ee Weekend Plus Next Week 4 Days Vare Athyavashyam Collection Varum... Terminate Aavatteee Ennittu Parayaam...


3rd weekil 2nd weekil ninnu oru 40% ok drop undaakaane chance ullu....

----------


## Jo Johnson

Ente nigamanam sheri aanenkil I 3 weeks kondu 7.25-7.5cr rangeil share varum...! :Giveup:

----------


## wayanadan

*reporter chanal ithine konnu kola vilichalloooo*

----------


## GangsteR

njan onnum parayunilla.. hit aakattae

----------


## GangsteR

> *reporter chanal ithine konnu kola vilichalloooo*


enta paranjathu

----------


## loudspeaker

> njan onnum parayunilla.. hit aakattae


ethu vere aayillee.................???????????????

----------


## loudspeaker

3rd week how many shows...???
how many theatres...????
kerala

----------


## AnWaR

> ithuvarae etra profit etra kittiyittundaakum


van distribution amount karanam alle?
angane nokkiyal kathi kerala distributor profit less than 1 crore alle?

----------


## Flackyz

> njan onnum parayunilla.. hit aakattae


athanu nallathe... Run terminate aakumpol mindiyaal mathiiio

----------


## Jo Johnson

Apol ithuvare ee padam hit polum alla ennaanu Gangster paranju avasaanipichath alle..... :Laughing:  :Doh:

----------


## House MD

Super Hit for producer/director/actress.....hit for few distributors and flop for other distributors(majority) ......no loss no gain for hero(only if vikram donated his remuneration or else hit for him also).......

----------


## SAM369

Ithinte Rushinide Parikketta Theatre Jeevanakkaran Marichu  :Sad:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ithinte Rushinide Parikketta Theatre Jeevanakkaran Marichu


 :Sad:  :Sad:  oh god..!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Keralathil van veezhchayo...?Athevide...?Huge Record initialum 9 days 1st weekum kaaranam aanu 2nd week ithea drop....Pinne pratheekshichathilum alpam drop kooduthal undennu maathram...Anyways padam ipozhum veenitilla...!Ipozhum steady aanu...Harthal day polum 27 lacs gross vannu...!Ipozhum abv 30 lacs per day kitunnundaakum working daysil...3rd weekendilum padam abv 1cr collect cheyyumayirikum..!


ennu vachaal normal shanker action padangale vachu nokkiyaal aduthethiyilla.. athaanu veenu ennu paranjath.

compare cheyyendath mattu tamil , telugu , hindi padangalodalla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Nth arhicha amount..?APyil dubbedinu tax double alle..?40Cr aviduthe Blockbuster share allee....?Ee taxum vachu oru Tamil dubbed BB aayalum ethra share kitum..?Profit onnum distributorsinu vende..?


negative wom vannittu 30cr vanna padathinu positive wom il 45cr edukkaan valla budhimuttum undavumayiruno? phenomenal wom 90% pratheekshichirunna padam aanennu orkuka.

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Oh pinne.....chumma 50 kodi 100 kodi ennum paranjondirunnit enth kaaryam...?
> 
> Ik keralathil talk +ve aayirunnu....Oru tamil filmnu limit ille....Unanimous +ve aayirunnel chilapol 25-30cr rangeil ethiyene..!Athra thanne....


30cr tamil padathinu edukkamenkil malayalam padathinu 50cr edukkaan paadille

----------


## GangsteR

> ethu vere aayillee.................???????????????


distributorku hit aayilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Boys ethaand 20Cr engaand allayirunno...?Annath valiya budget thanne....!


boys 20cr I 180cr pole thallal aayirikkanam.. ennaalum 10cr+ aanu

annathe superstar padangal 5cr nu okke aayirikum pidikkunnath..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Endhirn 4 cr  onnum illaarnu..
> 4cr undenkil flop aayi kanum


4.5cr
BB  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> van distribution amount karanam alle?
> angane nokkiyal kathi kerala distributor profit less than 1 crore alle?


kaththi onnum valiya profit kittiyilla

----------


## GangsteR

> athanu nallathe... Run terminate aakumpol mindiyaal mathiiio


ini  valiya collection onnum varilla

----------


## GangsteR

> Apol ithuvare ee padam hit polum alla ennaanu Gangster paranju avasaanipichath alle.....


athinu anganae oru ardham illa

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ithinte Mukalil Kurachu Koodiye Povaan Ulloo Enullathu Thonnal Aanu... 
> Endhiran 2010il 6Cr Share Edukkumbol Keralathil 6Cr Share Ulla Ethra Films Undaayrunnu... 
> Sivaji 2007il 3.75Cr Share Edukkumbol Athilum Share Aa Year Vanna Ethra Padam Undu... 
> Gross Nokkumbol Malayalam Films 4.25Cr Share Edukkunna Grossil Aanu Sivaji 3.75Cr Varunnathu... 
> Athupole Endhiran 6.5Cr Share Varunna Grossil Aanu 6Cr Share Vannathu... 
> Athaayathu 2007il Athilum Gross Vannathu 5Cr Share Ulla Hallo & Mayavi Maathram... Kidilan BBs... 
> Athupole 2010il Athilum Gross Vannathu Mary & Pokkiri Raja Maathram... 
> Sivaji & Endhiran Range Viewership Onnum Keralathil Iku Vannittillaaa... 
> Anniyan Range Wom Ok Vannal 30Cr Mukalil Povum Ennullathu Urappulla Kaaryam Aanu...


mary and pokiriraja endhiranekkal kooduthal undo ?
randum 6cr+ alle
mooninum ore share aanenkil gross endhiranu aayirikkille

pinne mary and pokiriraja total share aanu 6cr+ , endhiran pole kerala only alla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Endhiran level viewership ithuvare Ik vannitillaayirikum.....But final runil aa rangeinu aduthok varendathaanu...!Endhiranu Iyekal better talk undayirunnille...?Ennitum aa difference collectionil varilla....Anniyan,Sivaji,Endhiran,I...itharam shankar moviesnok  irrespective of the talk Keralathil oru Must Watch Feel undaakum Regular Cineviewersinidak....!Athipol adipan aanenkilum ok aanenkilum almost kaanendavar mikavarum kaanum....!Tamil filmsinu kitenda family(Female audience and kids) supportinte maximumvum kitum....!Pinne padam valare mechamullathaanenkil kurachu kooduthal repeated viewersum familiesum varuvayirikum ennu maathram....!
> 
> Endhiran time vare Endhiran levelilo athinadutho athinu mukalilo collect cheytha Mala films aanu T20,Pazhassi,Classmates,PokkiriRaja,2HHN,Annan Thampi,Rajamanikyam,Rasathanthram....anganeyullava  .....
> 
> Pinne 2007il Sivajiyekal Collect cheytha movies aanu Hallo and Mayavi....2006il Classmates,Rasathanthram,Keerthichakra(doubtful)..  ..2005il Rajamanikyam,Naran ok undaakum...!
> 
> I Final share 8Cr ok kadannal almost Endhiranu aduthu ennok parayaam performance....!


endhiran annathe performance ippol repeat cheythal 30cr+ urappaanu.. pinne ippol tamil padathinu kooduthal viewers und.. ath koodi kanakkileduthaal  :Engane:

----------


## Nithz

തിയറ്ററിലെ തിരക്കില്* പരുക്കേറ്റ സെക്യൂരിറ്റി ജീവനക്കാരന്* മരിച്ചു



വിക്രം നായകനായ ഐ യുടെ ആദ്യപ്രദര്*ശനം കാണാനെത്തിയവരുടെ തിക്കും തിരക്കിലും പെട്ട് കഴുത്തൊടിഞ്ഞ് ചികില്*സയിലായിരുന്ന തീയറ്ററിലെ സെക്യൂരിറ്റി ജീവനക്കാരന്* മരിച്ചു. 

കിളികൊല്ലൂര്* ഇഞ്ചയ്ക്കല്* കൈരളി നഗര്* 68 ല്* വിനായകയില്* വാടകയ്ക്കു താമസിക്കുന്ന ശ്രീകുമാരന്* നായര്* (ശ്രീകുമാര്*-52) ആണ് മരിച്ചത്. കടപ്പാക്കട ധന്യ തീയറ്ററില്* ഈ മാസം 14 നായിരുന്നു  സംഭവം. 

ഐയുടെ റിലീസിങ് ദിവസം സിനിമാ പ്രേമികളുടെ തള്ളിക്കയറ്റമുണ്ടായപ്പോള്* അത് നിയന്ത്രിക്കാനെത്തിയതായിരുന്നു ശ്രീകുമാര്*. തിക്കിനും തിരക്കിനുമിടയില്* മതിലു ചാടിക്കടന്ന ഏതോ ഒരു സിനിമാ പ്രേമി ശ്രീകുമാറിന്റെ കഴുത്തിലേക്ക് എടുത്തു ചാടി. നിലത്തു വീണ ശ്രീകുമാറിനെ കൊല്ലത്തെ ആശുപത്രിയിലെത്തിച്ചു. കഴിഞ്ഞ കുറച്ച് ആഴ്ചകളായി  തിരുവനന്തപുരം അനന്തപുരി ആശുപത്രിയില്* ചികിത്സയിലായിരുന്നു ശ്രീകുമാര്*.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> ini  valiya collection onnum varilla


Atengane Parayan Pattum , Padam Odunathalle Ullu

Ithe Pole Monday Muthal Padam Veezhum Enn Paranja ITV ye Nalla Asal Chori Aayirunallo 

Ningalk Okke Enth Abiprayam Parayam Ennano  :Mad:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> kaththi onnum valiya profit kittiyilla


4.30 Cr Rights Edutha Padam Profit Aayallo ; 1 Roopa Aayalum Profit Profit Aan

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> ok sammatichu... ennittu kerala distributors nu etra profit kitti ithuvarae... 50 lakhs polun kittiyilla.. ini valiya run onnum undaakilla..  1 cr varae profit chilapol kittum .. then what u say about andhra, karnataka n hindi.. rekshappedan chance kuravaanu due to heavy rights


irangunna padangal ellaam hits aanalle..
I aanu lokathile aadhyathe flop  :Badpc:

----------


## GangsteR

> 4.5cr
> BB


adutathu Endhiran 2 aanu

----------


## GangsteR

@Mayavi 369 ITV paranjatinodu njan yogikunilla.... ipol nalla drop vannittundu..vicharucha atra share kittiyilla..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> adutathu Endhiran 2 aanu


athokke verum poha aanu..

adutha padam valla hrithik neyum vach cheythaal mathi.. hindi il nalla onnaamtharam ATBB irangiyitt 40yrs aayi.. ( gadar nu class audience kuravayirunu.. HAHK kku mass um  :Ahupinne: )

----------


## xeon

> 4.30 Cr Rights Edutha Padam Profit Aayallo ; 1 Roopa Aayalum Profit Profit Aan


Avaru kureperde vicharam enthum parayanna. Padam avg aanu but bb aakum ennu njanum ganiyum okke parabjappo enthuru pukil aarunnu.. ITV ye okke naanam keduthan enthu ulsaham
. kaththi profit Alla .. Mass aarikkum biggest profit..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> @Jo Johnson; Endhiranekkal Gross Onnum Annanthampi & Rasathanthrathinu Illaaa... 
> Annan Thampi 6Cr Share Undu... But B/C Release Kooduthal Aayrunnu... So Gross Kurayum... 
> Also 2HHN Also Endhiranekkal Gross Illaa... Share Chilappol Kurachu Kooduthal Kaanum... 
> 
> Endhiran Was Only 6th Film To Cross 15Cr Gross From KBO... 
> Others Being Rajamanikyam, Classmates, Twenty20, Pazhassiraja & Pokkiriraja... 
> 
> Ini Shivajiyekkal Collect Cheytha Padangal Ok Humongous BBs Aanu... Not Chinna BBs Or Magahits... 
> Manikyam Was A Record Breaker... Naran Aanelum Rasathanthram Aanelum Humongous BBs... 
> ...


endhiran 16cr gross ille.. athrayum gross athinu munp vanna malayalam padangal t20 , classmates , pazasiraja , rasathanthram and pokiriraja aayirikkum.. pakshe ithil ethra ennam keralathil ninnu mathram 16cr eduthittund  :Adhupinne:

----------


## Flackyz

> 4.30 Cr Rights Edutha Padam Profit Aayallo ; 1 Roopa Aayalum Profit Profit Aan


Surya padangalude rights um kittiya share um koodi onnu paranju kodukku athode avanu ellam manassilakum

----------


## Flackyz

> Avaru kureperde vicharam enthum parayanna. Padam avg aanu but bb aakum ennu njanum ganiyum okke parabjappo enthuru pukil aarunnu.. ITV ye okke naanam keduthan enthu ulsaham. kaththi profit Alla .. Mass aarikkum biggest profit..


anajante profit kittimo massine??? Ivide average paranja aareyum onnum paranjittilla ITV paranjathe last Monday padam veezhumennanu athineyanu kaliyakkiyathe

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Surya padangalude rights um kittiya share um koodi onnu paranju kodukku athode avanu ellam manassilakum


Gangster Kalam Maattiyo  :Read:

----------


## THOMSON

Ithinu ippozum nalla viewership undu..innale knr saritha noon show 50%+ undayirunnu

padam kandu theerkan budhimutti...predictable n lengthy..oru shankar film enna levelil nokiyal dissapointing one..Revengil onnum oru puthumayum illa..thatikootu writing as well..songs okke mosham n misplaced

----------


## xeon

> anajante profit kittimo massine??? Ivide average paranja aareyum onnum paranjittilla ITV paranjathe last Monday padam veezhumennanu athineyanu kaliyakkiyathe


Ennittu gangster ippo parayunathu veenunn thanne alle.. Athyavasyam nalla reethiyil thanne ivide okke odunnund

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Gangster Kalam Maattiyo


Expected Arnnu...Pulliku Ithu Usual anu...Anyway Karthi Greater Than Vikram Ennu Vare Paranja Pulliyanu, So Ithoke Enthu!...Diwali Clash undennarinjapol Marukandam Chaadiye!...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> @Mayavi 369 ITV paranjatinodu njan yogikunilla.... ipol nalla drop vannittundu..vicharucha atra share kittiyilla..


Machan Ethraya Vijariche! And YA,Mass Koodi Vijarichathu Parayamo?

----------


## xeon

> anajante profit kittimo massine??? Ivide average paranja aareyum onnum paranjittilla ITV paranjathe last Monday padam veezhumennanu athineyanu kaliyakkiyathe


Ningale pole genuine vikram allengil mattulla Shankar fans or movie loversine udesichalla paranje... Njangal enthu paranjalum athil vannu thondan ulsaham kaanikkunnavarude kaaryam paranje

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Ennittu gangster ippo parayunathu veenunn thanne alle.. Athyavasyam nalla reethiyil thanne ivide okke odunnund


Still Strong Thanne...My Area Theater Edukuvanel...Tirur,Kottakal Ellam still Continue....

----------


## xeon

> Machan Ethraya Vijariche! And YA,Mass Koodi Vijarichathu Parayamo?


Singam 2 irangiyappo 50 cr in two days ennu title itta aalalle...  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Singam 2 irangiyappo 50 cr in two days ennu title itta aalalle...


First Day 30cr :Ennekollu:  Anyway Ivide Ninnal Ini Fight akum :Vandivittu:

----------


## GangsteR

chori teamukal ellaam ettiyallo... avidae kidannu chorinju kondirikku  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

iMoviesUSA @ SIMoviesUSA 
BO update: #Baby $529K, #DollyKiDoli $142K & #
Pataas $121K in 1st wk. #GopalaGopala in 3 wks $
847K #I going strong in CAN, >$1.62M in 17 days

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Tamil Cinema @ BoAnalyst 
#I Gross Collections Sums Up To 178c As Per Our
Latest Information. 200c Seems To Be Highly
Unlikely. China Release Awaited.

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @ uktamilbo
#I (Tamil+Hindi) UK *16 Days* - £375,181 (3.51 cr).
Currently showing in 4 locations in its final week. #
YennaiArindhaal soon to take over.

----------


## GangsteR

തമിഴ് സിനിമാ തള്ളിക്കയറ്റത്തി മുന്നിൽ ഒരു
മലയാളി ജീവൻ കൂടി പൊലിഞ്ഞു....കൊല്ലം ധന്വ
തിയേറ്റർ സ്റ്റാഫ് ശ്രീകുമാർ ചേട്ടന്
ആദരാജഞലികൾ.

----------


## kandahassan

Aadaraanjalikal ..........

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> chori teamukal ellaam ettiyallo... avidae kidannu chorinju kondirikku


Hahaha....Nee Anale Aaa Manyan :Yahoo:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> aadaraanjalikal ..........


........rip

----------


## kandahassan

Valare vishamam und ....ee chettante mukalilekku eduthu chaadiyavanu ini ethelum padam theateril ninnu manasamaadhaathode kaanan kazhiyumo ...vikram Shankar tudangiyavar idhehathinte family help cheyyanam...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Tamil Cinema @ BoAnalyst 
> #I Gross Collections Sums Up To 178c As Per Our
> Latest Information. 200c Seems To Be Highly
> Unlikely. China Release Awaited.


Tamil Cinema  :Thinking:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Valare vishamam und ....ee chettante mukalilekku eduthu chaadiyavanu ini ethelum padam theateril ninnu manasamaadhaathode kaanan kazhiyumo ...vikram Shankar tudangiyavar idhehathinte family help cheyyanam...


eduthu chaadiyavan arinju polum undaakilla

----------


## Flackyz

> Gangster Kalam Maattiyo


ee thredinte starting nokkiyaal gangsterine kuriche kooduthal manassilakum

----------


## Flackyz

> Ennittu gangster ippo parayunathu veenunn thanne alle.. Athyavasyam nalla reethiyil thanne ivide okke odunnund


cinema already profit aayi avanu athonnum pora......tvm il thanne last week. Irabgiya Malayalam cinematekkal aalunde I kkee

----------


## Flackyz

> Expected Arnnu...Pulliku Ithu Usual anu...Anyway Karthi Greater Than Vikram Ennu Vare Paranja Pulliyanu, So Ithoke Enthu!...Diwali Clash undennarinjapol Marukandam Chaadiye!...


ini karthi greater than Vikram ennu parayillallooo.. Aadyam karthi  100c collection nedunnathonnu kaananam..

----------


## MHP369

next monday aanu aa paranja monday  :Yahoo:

----------


## Viru

> ini karthi greater than Vikram ennu parayillallooo.*. Aadyam karthi  100c collection nedunnathonnu kaananam..*


lavan field out akarayi ekadesham apozha 100 kodi,nalla nadan ayirunu pakshe

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Gangster Kalam Maattiyo


nna sarath babu nenachiya? Avaru thaanda main "*******"  :Laughing:

----------


## MHP369

> lavan field out akarayi ekadesham apozha 100 kodi,nalla nadan ayirunu pakshe


last padam hitalle

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Happy b'day Amy Jackson👈👏

----------


## Iam RMU

> Singam 2 irangiyappo 50 cr in two days ennu title itta aalalle...


 Other language sectionil enthelum Time pass vende . Gangster is providing it   :Good:

----------


## Iam RMU

> kaththi onnum valiya profit kittiyilla


  :Ennekollu:   .....  !!!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> തമിഴ് സിനിമാ തള്ളിക്കയറ്റത്തി മുന്നിൽ ഒരു
> മലയാളി ജീവൻ കൂടി പൊലിഞ്ഞു.... .


camera kandu pidichavane thallanam aadhyam.. avan karanam aanu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> camera kandu pidichavane thallanam aadhyam.. avan karanam aanu


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

> ee thredinte starting nokkiyaal gangsterine kuriche kooduthal manassilakum


ITV entho paranjannu paranju nee vijaye kurae kuttam paranjallo..ennittu ipol entaduthu undakan varunno..irangi podae

----------


## GangsteR

> Shankar vj um vacheduthallo orennam athine pottichallo.. Thalkkalam athumathy.. Adutha kalathe hit illathirunna vikrathe konde ithra enjilum sadhichallo... Remake superstar.. Aadyam ninte starine ithu polulla role swapnathil polum kanaan sadikkumo.. Angane swapnam kandaal polum aarum remake starine vachedukkan thayyaravilllaaa...





> 2 movie 100c nediyenne karuthi remake lude alle vj kke kooduthal hit kal ollu.. Iva 2um murugadas film alle





> ITV bodham kettu veenu.. Avante star 100days kondu nediya collection nammude chiyaan Vikram one week kondu nedi...


  @xeon  @GaniThalapathi  @Mayavi 369  @Viru  @Iam RMU  ipol ningaludae koodae koodi irikunna mahan ithokae  paranjappol ningalae aarum ividae kandillallo... I kerala collection kurachu drop vannennu paranjappol ella ennavum koodi chernnu entae mandaykku varunnu..  Njan ividae  @KRRISH2255 n  @Jo Johnson aayi collection karyam paranjapol avashyamillatae entae nenjathu vannekunnu!!! mm nadakkattae...    
flackyz nee kaanikkunna paripadiku njan reply tannal enikku ban kittum so am keep quite

----------


## wayanadan

> enta paranjathu


*kandillaaayirunno ??lin thappi nokkatte?*

----------


## GangsteR

> Other language sectionil enthelum Time pass vende . Gangster is providing it


vishamikenda I will leave FK soon...  chila membersintae  target aayittulla torturing kurae kaanunnu... mathi aayi...

----------


## GangsteR

> *kandillaaayirunno ??lin thappi nokkatte?*


ok macha.....

----------


## KulFy

> vishamikenda I will leave FK soon...  chila membersintae  target aayittulla torturing kurae kaanunnu... mathi aayi...


entha macha ithu....ithokke serious aayi edutha njanokke enne FK vittu poyene....

----------


## GangsteR

> entha macha ithu....ithokke serious aayi edutha njanokke enne FK vittu poyene....


kurae aayi macha njan enthu parayunni ennu ividae kurae ennam nokki irippundu , ipol avashyam illaatathu parnjondu nadakkunnu..karthi bigger than vikram ennu njan paranja post avanmar kanichu tarattae...njan vallathum paranjal vj hater avanmarkku enthu venelum aakam ..xeon okae suryaye ividae public aayi kullan ennu vilichittundu.. ivar okae nalla piller... kurachu vijay fans undennu karuthi enthum aakamenna vicharam.. idaykidayku kaalu marunna oochalikalum koodae cherum ennae undaakan...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KulFy

> kurae aayi macha njan enthu parayunni ennu ividae kurae ennam nokki irippundu , ipol avashyam illaatathu parnjondu nadakkunnu..karthi bigger than vikram ennu njan paranja post avanmar kanichu tarattae...njan vallathum paranjal vj hater avanmarkku enthu venelum aakam ..xeon okae suryaye ividae public aayi kullan ennu vilichittundu.. ivar okae nalla piller... kurachu vijay fans undennu karuthi enthum aakamenna vicharam.. idaykidayku kaalu marunna oochalikalum koodae cherum ennae undaakan...


Take forum as a timepass....appo ithonnum oru preshnamayi thonnilla

----------


## Viru

> last padam hitalle


Nalla opinion vanitum kastich hit enoke parayam venel

----------


## Viru

> @xeon  @GaniThalapathi  @Mayavi 369  @Viru  @Iam RMU  ipol ningaludae koodae koodi irikunna mahan ithokae  paranjappol ningalae aarum ividae kandillallo... I kerala collection kurachu drop vannennu paranjappol ella ennavum koodi chernnu entae mandaykku varunnu..  Njan ividae  @KRRISH2255 n  @Jo Johnson aayi collection karyam paranjapol avashyamillatae entae nenjathu vannekunnu!!! mm nadakkattae...    
> flackyz nee kaanikkunna paripadiku njan reply tannal enikku ban kittum so am keep quite


Rathri vanne nokiyapo kanda ore postine replay ittene ullu njan athine pirakile presnagal onum ariyathilla

----------


## xeon

> @xeon  @GaniThalapathi  @Mayavi 369  @Viru  @Iam RMU  ipol ningaludae koodae koodi irikunna mahan ithokae  paranjappol ningalae aarum ividae kandillallo... I kerala collection kurachu drop vannennu paranjappol ella ennavum koodi chernnu entae mandaykku varunnu..  Njan ividae  @KRRISH2255 n  @Jo Johnson aayi collection karyam paranjapol avashyamillatae entae nenjathu vannekunnu!!! mm nadakkattae...    
> flackyz nee kaanikkunna paripadiku njan reply tannal enikku ban kittum so am keep quite



ee drop verum ennu thanne alle padnu ivide ellarum paranje..

----------


## xeon

> 


enthina chirikkunne ??
avan vyathyasthamayi chinthichatha

----------


## xeon

> kurae aayi macha njan enthu parayunni ennu ividae kurae ennam nokki irippundu , ipol avashyam illaatathu parnjondu nadakkunnu..karthi bigger than vikram ennu njan paranja post avanmar kanichu tarattae...njan vallathum paranjal vj hater avanmarkku enthu venelum aakam ..*xeon okae suryaye ividae public aayi kullan ennu vilichittundu.. ivar okae nalla piller... kurachu vijay fans undennu karuthi enthum aakamenna vicharam..* idaykidayku kaalu marunna oochalikalum koodae cherum ennae undaakan...


Eda angu Hollywoodil interstellar irangiyaalum chinayil jackiechayante "Shiyangu shehanshu" irangiyalum VJ  ye choriyunna erppadu nirthu...
Nee innu chorinjal innakilla athinulla replay kittuka.. pinnedu ennelum aarikkum...
Oru kaaryavumillathe ningal VJ ye kaliyaakki resikkunnundallo..
 @mayavi369 @GaniThalapathi @POKIRI @Iam RMU

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## kandahassan

> vishamikenda I will leave FK soon...  chila membersintae  target aayittulla torturing kurae kaanunnu... mathi aayi...


Pakistan forum thilum ivanmaar ellam und  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR

Feburary 19th Chinese New year # I will Release in China
Wait For Official Confirmation

----------


## kandahassan

> Feburary 19th Chinese New year # I will Release in China
> Wait For Official Confirmation


Feb 19 nu new year o  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## xeon

> Feb 19 nu new year o


Edo chineese new year aado kandoorkonam manushya

----------


## GangsteR

> Feb 19 nu new year o


nammudae vishu polae entho aanu

----------


## kandahassan

> Edo chineese new year aado kandoorkonam manushya


Ella raajyangalilum Jan 1 nu alle new year ..atho ellayidathum Vere date aano  :Ahupinne:

----------


## xeon

> Ella raajyangalilum Jan 1 nu alle new year ..atho ellayidathum Vere date aano


alla.. angane onnumalla.. Chineese new year vereya.. avide onam polum karkkidakathila.. Christmas chingathilum.. History padikkanamedo

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KRRISH2255

> endhiran 16cr gross ille.. athrayum gross athinu munp vanna malayalam padangal t20 , classmates , pazasiraja , rasathanthram and pokiriraja aayirikkum.. pakshe ithil ethra ennam keralathil ninnu mathram 16cr eduthittund


Ellaam Keralathil Ninnu Thanneyaaa... Endhiran 15Cr Kadannu 16Cr Illaaaa... 
Malayalam Films Gross Parayunnathu Kerala Thanneyaaa... All India Or WW Alla... 
Drishyam Maathrame WW Paranjittulloo... Athu UK & USA Ok Report Cheyyapetta Konda...

----------


## KRRISH2255

VJku Maathram Allaa Surya Also Has 2 100Cr Movies Combining All Languages... Ajith,Kamal&Vikram 1... Rajni 3... 
Athil VJs Kaththi Tamil Maathram Aanu 100Cr... Tamil Version Maathram VJ & Rajni Maathrame 2 Or More Ulloo... Surya 1 Vikram 1...

----------


## GangsteR

> VJku Maathram Allaa Surya Also Has 2 100Cr Movies Combining All Languages... Ajith,Kamal&Vikram 1... Rajni 3... 
> Athil VJs Kaththi Tamil Maathram Aanu 100Cr... Tamil Version Maathram VJ & Rajni Maathrame 2 Or More Ulloo... Surya 1 Vikram 1...


 :Giveup:   :Giveup:   pillechan alla ennu paranjaal alla.. ivide anganeya

----------


## GangsteR

@KRRISH2255 macha , Tamilul 100 cr movies ethokkeyaanu?

----------


## KingOfKings

> VJku Maathram Allaa Surya Also Has 2 100Cr Movies Combining All Languages... Ajith,Kamal&Vikram 1... Rajni 3... 
> Athil VJs Kaththi Tamil Maathram Aanu 100Cr... Tamil Version Maathram VJ & Rajni Maathrame 2 Or More Ulloo... Surya 1 Vikram 1...


Suriya 2 100cr movies ethokya ?

1.Singam 2

2. ?

----------


## Flackyz

> ITV entho paranjannu paranju nee vijaye kurae kuttam paranjallo..ennittu ipol entaduthu undakan varunno..irangi podae


paranju ingottu paranjappol angottu paranju... Irangipokaan parayan thanaaredo???

----------


## Flackyz

> @xeon  @GaniThalapathi  @Mayavi 369  @Viru  @Iam RMU  ipol ningaludae koodae koodi irikunna mahan ithokae  paranjappol ningalae aarum ividae kandillallo... I kerala collection kurachu drop vannennu paranjappol ella ennavum koodi chernnu entae mandaykku varunnu..  Njan ividae  @KRRISH2255 n  @Jo Johnson aayi collection karyam paranjapol avashyamillatae entae nenjathu vannekunnu!!! mm nadakkattae...    flackyz nee kaanikkunna paripadiku njan reply tannal enikku ban kittum so am keep quite


nee enikk reply tharanda... Njaan oru vj padathiinteyum thredil poyi chorinjittilllaaa... Pinne ITV chorinjappol angottu chprinju.. ninte Surya ye chorinjaal nee mindatgirikkumo????

----------


## Flackyz

> vishamikenda I will leave FK soon...  chila membersintae  target aayittulla torturing kurae kaanunnu... mathi aayi...


enthonnede ith cheriya karyathinu nee fk vittalo... Ivide parayunnathokke kalikkedukko oru time pass enna nilakkeee... Ningal fk kke venan

----------


## KRRISH2255

> @KRRISH2255 macha , Tamilul 100 cr movies ethokkeyaanu?


Endhiran, I , Kaththi, Shivaji, Linga, Thuppakki, Singham 2...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Suriya 2 100cr movies ethokya ?
> 
> 1.Singam 2
> 
> 2. ?


All Languages Combining 7 Am Arivu... APyil 14Cr Share Ulla Padam... All Time 5th Tamil Dubbed In AP...

----------


## KingOfKings

> All Languages Combining 7 Am Arivu... APyil 14Cr Share Ulla Padam... All Time 5th Tamil Dubbed In AP...


But 7aam arivu 100cr adichu enkil athu Uday nidhi stalin tweet cheyille?

becoz he tweeted many things about 7aam arivu like it broked enthiran records in diffeent areas

----------


## KingOfKings

> Endhiran, I , Kaththi, Shivaji, Linga, Thuppakki, Singham 2...


ithu only tamil version 100cr annu

----------


## JJK

> All Languages Combining 7 Am Arivu... APyil 14Cr Share Ulla Padam... All Time 5th Tamil Dubbed In AP...


ap il top 5 list enganya??

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ap il top 5 list enganya??


Endhiran, I , Sivaji, Anniyan, 7 Am Arivu/Lingaa...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> But 7aam arivu 100cr adichu enkil athu Uday nidhi stalin tweet cheyille?
> 
> becoz he tweeted many things about 7aam arivu like it broked enthiran records in diffeent areas


Endhrian Records Break Cheythu Ennu Tweet Cheythappol Theri Kettu Kaanum Athaa Nirthiyathu... 
I Dnt Think 7 Am Arivu Can Cross Endhiran Anywhere In TN... Endhiran Was Tat Huge...  :cheers:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

*@GangsteR Ningal FK nilkanamo Vendayo Ennu Ningalku Theerumanikam...
Thn Machante Real Problem Ennatha! Nee Thanneyalle Kaththi Profit allennu Paranju Post itte...Athu Quote Cheythal Ninaku Enthina ithra Sentiment... Then Nee Parayunullathelam parnjitu Reply Tharumbol Udane Thanne Oro Sentiment Dialogue or FK vidumennu...Inganeyanel Machan Enthina Veruthe Fight post idunne?.....

Njan Personly and Kaththi Thread il polum ninte Maintace nu Appreciate cheythitundu...Ennu Karuthi Rlz aduthapol nee Ninte Real Character kanichu... 
Potte Athoke Vidu....   Ithoke Kazhinju I Thread il nee Enthina Kaththi Profit alla Ennu parayunne!?....


*

----------


## xeon

> *@GangsteR Ningal FK nilkanamo Vendayo Ennu Ningalku Theerumanikam...
> Thn Machante Real Problem Ennatha! Nee Thanneyalle Kaththi Profit allennu Paranju Post itte...Athu Quote Cheythal Ninaku Enthina ithra Sentiment... Then Nee Parayunullathelam parnjitu Reply Tharumbol Udane Thanne Oro Sentiment Dialogue or FK vidumennu...Inganeyanel Machan Enthina Veruthe Fight post idunne?.....
> 
> Njan Personly and Kaththi Thread il polum ninte Maintace nu Appreciate cheythitundu...Ennu Karuthi Rlz aduthapol nee Ninte Real Character kanichu... 
> Potte Athoke Vidu....   Ithoke Kazhinju I Thread il nee Enthina Kaththi Profit alla Ennu parayunne!?....
> 
> 
> *



ethu distributor aanavo avanodu chenu paranje kaththi profit allannu...

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> endhiran 16cr gross ille.. athrayum gross athinu munp vanna malayalam padangal t20 , classmates , pazasiraja ,* rasathanthram* and pokiriraja aayirikkum.. pakshe ithil ethra ennam keralathil ninnu mathram 16cr eduthittund


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  paavam krishnan kutti...........15 cr gross padangalude list ittappol orikkalum ithu marakkaruthayirunnu......... @KRRISH2255 dont do...dont do...

----------


## maryland

> paavam krishnan kutti...........15 cr gross padangalude list ittappol orikkalum ithu marakkaruthayirunnu......... @KRRISH2255 dont do...dont do...


beware....tinjertainer..... :Giveup:

----------


## Dylan

*I* innaanu kandathu.
athyaavashyam boring aayi thonni padam, especially first half. never-ending China portions, ad industry kurichonnum yaathoru idea um illaathavar thattikkootti vecha pole kure scenes, oru freshness um illaatha romance, terribly unfunny comic portions angane...
back-and-forth narrative chilayidangalil koluthi but revenge kaanicha shesham revenge inte reason recall cheythu kaanikkunnathu, took the steam out of the very act of vengeance for me...
pakshe villains gang up cheyyunna portions, Dr Vasudevan's crossover, the night combat with supermodel John... aa oru connected segment was very interesting. perhaps the only bits in the film that carry the shankar stamp.
transgender stylist portions distasteful ennathinekkaal vann lagging um aayirunnu... athupole santhanam ine kondu vannu avasaanam villainmaarude looks-ine kurichu comment parayippikkunnathokke... I don't know, strange.
the vengeance of a disfigured man set in an industry where beauty is indeed skin-deep -- the thread had enough meat to make this a very, very engrossing action flick. but the problem is in the writing. shankar is badly missing writers like sujatha and balakumaran ennullathinte clear signs aanu *I* tharunnathu.
vikram is a terrific performer but more applause is due here for the effort he has put in. total respect. amy, despite the outrageous lip-sync, does well in a couple of emotional scenes. SG is apty cast but the other baddies end up caricatures (what more, they even have the loud, old-fashioned _villain laugh_).
as always, Shankar gets the cosmetics right. PC Sreeram is in top form and there are some stunningly shot music videos and stunts. but with this budget, a top-notch crew and all those years, shouldn't that be a given? *2.25/5*
Sree Padmanabha, 10.30 am, balcony status of about 60 per cent.

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
#Pongal films TN update: Vikram's #I & GVP's #
Darling still holding on very well in 3rd weekend
whereas Vishal's #Aambala dropped heavily.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## loudspeaker

> distributorku hit aayilla


per state...........??????????????

----------


## bhat

> *I* innaanu kandathu.
> athyaavashyam boring aayi thonni padam, especially first half. never-ending China portions, ad industry kurichonnum yaathoru idea um illaathavar thattikkootti vecha pole kure scenes, oru freshness um illaatha romance, terribly unfunny comic portions angane...
> back-and-forth narrative chilayidangalil koluthi but revenge kaanicha shesham revenge inte reason recall cheythu kaanikkunnathu, took the steam out of the very act of vengeance for me...
> pakshe villains gang up cheyyunna portions, Dr Vasudevan's crossover, the night combat with supermodel John... aa oru connected segment was very interesting. perhaps the only bits in the film that carry the shankar stamp.
> transgender stylist portions distasteful ennathinekkaal vann lagging um aayirunnu... athupole santhanam ine kondu vannu avasaanam villainmaarude looks-ine kurichu comment parayippikkunnathokke... I don't know, strange.
> the vengeance of a disfigured man set in an industry where beauty is indeed skin-deep -- the thread had enough meat to make this a very, very engrossing action flick. but the problem is in the writing. shankar is badly missing writers like sujatha and balakumaran ennullathinte clear signs aanu *I* tharunnathu.
> vikram is a terrific performer but more applause is due here for the effort he has put in. total respect. amy, despite the outrageous lip-sync, does well in a couple of emotional scenes. SG is apty cast but the other baddies end up caricatures (what more, they even have the loud, old-fashioned _villain laugh_).
> as always, Shankar gets the cosmetics right. PC Sreeram is in top form and there are some stunningly shot music videos and stunts. but with this budget, a top-notch crew and all those years, shouldn't that be a given? *2.25/5*
> Sree Padmanabha, 10.30 am, balcony status of about 60 per cent.


Shankarinte regressive notions ivde atra valia prashnamayi kanendathundo...oru romantic thriller enna reetiyil kandal pore(which also makes the flaws mentioned more negligible ).....I think only time when the movie even remotely tilts to that area is while showing how that AD guy develops some hatred for Vikram...other than that i didn't find anything large enough for that sort of a debate in this film...

----------


## bhat

Comedy doesmt work fr most part..still wasn't much irriting..vikram maintains to salvage a lot of it......vellam.spoonilude koduthale padullu enoke parayunnathu kollamayirunnu........shankar,still has to stop treating audience as summies n talking down to them.......inorder to show underline vasudevan's crossover..he goes to villains...n ask them fr a puff....suvh silliness can be avoided....

----------


## loudspeaker

this thread il ulla bhasha enikk manasilavunne illaa.... 
which language ur using here guysss................

simple aayi arengilum onnu paranju theramooo.......

total cost cover chaithooo.................??????????????

----------


## Dylan

> Shankarinte regressive notions ivde atra valia prashnamayi kanendathundo...oru romantic thriller enna reetiyil kandal pore(which also makes the flaws mentioned more negligible ).....I think only time when the movie even remotely tilts to that area is while showing how that AD guy develops some hatred for Vikram...other than that i didn't find anything large enough for that sort of a debate in this film...


regression issue aanu but athokke secondary...
padam engaging aayirunnilla, for me. as romance or thriller. athraye ulloo.

----------


## anupkerb1

endhayii ?
Kerala record itoo ?
Ap & kerala collctn etra ayii

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz



----------


## KRRISH2255

> endhayii ?
> Kerala record itoo ?
> Ap & kerala collctn etra ayii


WW 200Cr Plus Aayi... AP 30Cr Aduthu Share Aavunnu... All Areas Loss Aavum... 
Kerala Record Ittu Profitum Aayi...

----------


## Saathan

> *I* innaanu kandathu.
> athyaavashyam boring aayi thonni padam, especially first half. never-ending China portions, ad industry kurichonnum yaathoru idea um illaathavar thattikkootti vecha pole kure scenes, oru freshness um illaatha romance, terribly unfunny comic portions angane...
> back-and-forth narrative chilayidangalil koluthi but revenge kaanicha shesham revenge inte reason recall cheythu kaanikkunnathu, took the steam out of the very act of vengeance for me...
> pakshe villains gang up cheyyunna portions, Dr Vasudevan's crossover, the night combat with supermodel John... aa oru connected segment was very interesting. perhaps the only bits in the film that carry the shankar stamp.
> transgender stylist portions distasteful ennathinekkaal vann lagging um aayirunnu... athupole santhanam ine kondu vannu avasaanam villainmaarude looks-ine kurichu comment parayippikkunnathokke... I don't know, strange.
> the vengeance of a disfigured man set in an industry where beauty is indeed skin-deep -- the thread had enough meat to make this a very, very engrossing action flick. but the problem is in the writing. shankar is badly missing writers like sujatha and balakumaran ennullathinte clear signs aanu *I* tharunnathu.
> vikram is a terrific performer but more applause is due here for the effort he has put in. total respect. amy, despite the outrageous lip-sync, does well in a couple of emotional scenes. SG is apty cast but the other baddies end up caricatures (what more, they even have the loud, old-fashioned _villain laugh_).
> as always, Shankar gets the cosmetics right. PC Sreeram is in top form and there are some stunningly shot music videos and stunts. but with this budget, a top-notch crew and all those years, shouldn't that be a given? *2.25/5*
> Sree Padmanabha, 10.30 am, balcony status of about 60 per cent.


thanks bhai...

----------


## Saathan

> Shankarinte regressive notions ivde atra valia prashnamayi kanendathundo...oru romantic thriller enna reetiyil kandal pore(which also makes the flaws mentioned more negligible ).....I think only time when the movie even remotely tilts to that area is while showing* how that AD guy develops some hatred for Vikram...*other than that i didn't find anything large enough for that sort of a debate in this film...


sathyam paranjal ee character nte avisham thanne illa...  15-20 mins kurajenne...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *I* innaanu kandathu.
> athyaavashyam boring aayi thonni padam, especially first half. never-ending China portions, ad industry kurichonnum yaathoru idea um illaathavar thattikkootti vecha pole kure scenes, oru freshness um illaatha romance, terribly unfunny comic portions angane...
> back-and-forth narrative chilayidangalil koluthi *but revenge kaanicha shesham revenge inte reason recall cheythu kaanikkunnathu, took the steam out of the very act of vengeance for me...*
> pakshe villains gang up cheyyunna portions, Dr Vasudevan's crossover, the night combat with supermodel John... aa oru connected segment was very interesting. perhaps the only bits in the film that carry the shankar stamp.
> transgender stylist portions distasteful ennathinekkaal vann lagging um aayirunnu... athupole santhanam ine kondu vannu avasaanam villainmaarude looks-ine kurichu comment parayippikkunnathokke... I don't know, strange.
> *the vengeance of a disfigured man set in an industry where beauty is indeed skin-deep -- the thread had enough meat to make this a very, very engrossing action flick. but the problem is in the writing.* shankar is badly missing writers like sujatha and balakumaran ennullathinte clear signs aanu *I* tharunnathu.
> vikram is a terrific performer but more applause is due here for the effort he has put in. total respect. amy, despite the outrageous lip-sync, does well in a couple of emotional scenes. SG is apty cast but the other baddies end up caricatures (what more, they even have the loud, old-fashioned _villain laugh_).
> as always, Shankar gets the cosmetics right. PC Sreeram is in top form and there are some stunningly shot music videos and stunts. but with this budget, a top-notch crew and all those years, shouldn't that be a given? *2.25/5*
> Sree Padmanabha, 10.30 am, balcony status of about 60 per cent.


Very True.....!Boldil itathu enikum thonniyathaanu....!Pinne kooduthal chikayan poyaal ee film orikalum ishtapedaan kazhiyilla....!Enik 1st half ok enjoyable aayirunnu....

Pinne Santhanam portions kallu kadiyaanu....!Athuvazhi villainmarude avastha prekshakarilek ethikan ulla Shankarinte lalithamaya sramam...! :Laughing: angane nokan poyal ellaam kallu kadi aanu...!Reasoning nammal swayam kodukendi varum....!Santhaanathinu thonni kaanum thante nanpanit aapu vachavanmare avasanamayi onnu kandu tease cheyyanamennu.....!Angane ok karuthukaye nirvahamullu...! :Smile:

----------


## Saathan

> Very True.....!Boldil itathu enikum thonniyathaanu....!Pinne kooduthal chikayan poyaal ee film orikalum ishtapedaan kazhiyilla....!Enik 1st half ok enjoyable aayirunnu....
> 
> Pinne Santhanam portions kallu kadiyaanu....!Athuvazhi villainmarude avastha prekshakarilek ethikan ulla Shankarinte lalithamaya sramam...!angane nokan poyal ellaam kallu kadi aanu...!Reasoning nammal swayam kodukendi varum....!Santhaanathinu thonni kaanum thante nanpanit aapu vachavanmare avasanamayi onnu kandu tease cheyyanamennu.....!Angane ok karuthukaye nirvahamullu...!


aa scenes okke enthina ithra detail ayi chindhikkunne... theater il athinokke okke nalla chiri ayirunnu... so nothing wrong in that...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> aa scenes okke enthina ithra detail ayi chindhikkunne... theater il athinokke okke nalla chiri ayirunnu... so nothing wrong in that...


Yes....Athaanu paranjathu...Aa scene maathram alla...Pala sceneum onnu iruthi chinthikan poyaal theateril ninnu irangi odendi varum....!So itharam filmsil angane kooduthal chinthikaathirikuka ennu thanneyanu njanum paranjathu....!Athukondaanallo padam aaswathikanum patiyathu....! :Rolleyes:

----------


## Saathan

:Happybday:  *BORN IN BRITAIN... STOLE INDIAN HEARTS... HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMY.... *   :Happybday:

----------


## Viru

> *BORN IN BRITAIN... STOLE INDIAN HEARTS... HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMY.... *


Innale allayiruno B'day

----------


## Saathan

> Innale allayiruno B'day


UK il ippollum 31st ane  :Doh:

----------


## Viru

> UK il ippollum 31st ane


Oh athe orthilla :Vandivittu:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Dylan

> Very True.....!Boldil itathu enikum thonniyathaanu....!Pinne kooduthal chikayan poyaal ee film orikalum ishtapedaan kazhiyilla....!Enik 1st half ok enjoyable aayirunnu....
> 
> Pinne Santhanam portions kallu kadiyaanu....!Athuvazhi villainmarude avastha prekshakarilek ethikan ulla Shankarinte lalithamaya sramam...!angane nokan poyal ellaam kallu kadi aanu...!*Reasoning nammal swayam kodukendi varum....!*Santhaanathinu thonni kaanum thante nanpanit aapu vachavanmare avasanamayi onnu kandu tease cheyyanamennu.....!Angane ok karuthukaye nirvahamullu...!


logic, reasoning onnum valya vishayam alla... ithupole oru padathil athu oru decisive factor um alla... but athu unnecessary/misfitting and sometimes insensitive aayi thonni... ellaa disfigured villains um chernnirunu avarude roopathe kurichu paranju karayunnu, angottum ingottum kaliyaakkunnu... revenge inte build-up, impact okke watered down aayathupole thonni.




> aa scenes okke enthina ithra detail ayi chindhikkunne... *theater il athinokke okke nalla chiri ayirunnu*... so nothing wrong in that...


chiri oru yardstick aakkiyaal vann prashnam aakum... upen patel inte kathikarinja roopam ennu paranju kaanichirikkunnathu sherikkum full burnt aaya oru real person alle? (aanennaanu ente arivu, allenkil potte)... anyway, ayaal samsaarikkaan shramikkumbol undaakunna shabdathe okke kaliyaakkunnu, athupole "half-boil", "full-boil" thudangiya remarks... maybe I'm old-fashioned but I found that whole stretch a bit disturbing... pinne transwoman scenes, "pottai" thudangiya prayogangal, ithokke already social media il orupaadu charcha cheyyappetta vishayangal aanu... kooduthal angottu kadakkunnilla, the film didn't work for me. avide nikkatte  :Smile:

----------


## GangsteR

Prashanth @ itisprashanth 
#I - ticket sale has crossed #Endhiran in the US,
collection not in par with endhiran because of cheap
premiere show tickets.

----------


## GangsteR

> 


23  :Clapping:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Mattoraal

Innale (31 Jan) Padam Kandu.
At Gopalan Grand Mall Screen 3, Bangalore, 1500 hrs
75%+ Status.
Above average to Good. Enikku ishtappettu.
Aalukal nannaayi enjoy cheyyunnundaayirunnu (Comedies), especially, Power Star and Santhanam comedies.
Technical side & making - excellent.
Vikram Perf - Beyond words.
My rating :- 3.25 / 5

----------


## Nithz

'I' is comparable to Shankar's Sivaji

Shankar - Vikram's 'I' is nearing the 20 days mark and the film has had a glorious run, particularly in its Tamil version, all over the world. The Telugu version has also grossed well (but the selling rates to distributors were high), while the Hindi version couldn't make much of an impact.

In the UK, 'I' would wrap up its run with a lifetime gross of around 375,000 pounds, including its Hindi dubbed version. This would make it the all-time number 3 among Tamil films, after Enthiran and Sivaji.

In the US, 'I' released very big in all its 3 versions, and the combined gross so far is around 1.3 million USD which makes it comparable to Sivaji's gross in the US. The Tamil version alone has contributed a gross of around 790,871 USD.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ajithsnair123

Avasanam *I* kandu.
Ishtappettath:Vikram,Amy Jackson,Making
Ishtappedathath:Pazhaya bomb katha,Running Time

I is definitely watchable.Lengthy anenkilum mostly the proceedings are engaging.But athinappuram onnum enik thonniyilla.

----------


## House MD

Wednesday ithinte major run theerum.....I  will get terminated by YA..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Wednesday ithinte major run theerum.....I  will get terminated by YA..


In kerala or WW...?

Kerala aanenkil illa.....! :Yes3:

----------


## JJK

> Wednesday ithinte major run theerum.....I  will get terminated by YA..


Ya Wednesday release ano?

----------


## GangsteR

> In kerala or WW...?
> 
> Kerala aanenkil illa.....!


kurae pokillae

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan @ TFU_Kannan 
#Pongal films Final Box-office verdict based on
Budget & Reports: #Darling - Super hit, #I - Hit & #
Aambala - Average.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> kurae pokillae


Washout ennaanu Pulli paranjathu...Athu ethayalum undaavilla...! :Yes:

----------


## chandru

തൃശൂർ കൈരളിയിൽ കണ്ടു..തീയറ്റർ ഗംഭീരം. കൂറ്റൻ സ്ക്രീൻ. കിടിലൻ എഫ്ഫെക്ട്സ്..

പിന്നെ ആരും തല്ലരുത്...തോന്നിയ ഒരു കാര്യം..ഈ ശങ്കർ ഒരു glorified വിനയൻ തന്നെ അല്ലെ? :Laughing:

----------


## Perumthachan

> തൃശൂർ കൈരളിയിൽ കണ്ടു..തീയറ്റർ ഗംഭീരം. കൂറ്റൻ സ്ക്രീൻ. കിടിലൻ എഫ്ഫെക്ട്സ്.. പിന്നെ ആരും തല്ലരുത്...തോന്നിയ ഒരു കാര്യം..ഈ ശങ്കർ ഒരു glorified വിനയൻ തന്നെ അല്ലെ?


സംശയമെന്തിനാ? ആകെയുള്ള വെത്യാസം, ഷങ്കര്* ചെയ്യുമ്പോ, സഹായിക്കാന്* ഇന്ത്യയിലെ മികച്ച technicians കൂടെ കാണും. 
വിനയന് അതില്ല. അടിസ്ഥാന പരമായി, ഒരേ തൂവല്*പക്ഷികള്*.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> In kerala or WW...?
> 
> Kerala aanenkil illa.....!


Angeru TN Karyama Paranjath Enn Thonunu 

Kerala Main Centersil Kaanum

----------


## GangsteR

> തൃശൂർ കൈരളിയിൽ കണ്ടു..തീയറ്റർ ഗംഭീരം. കൂറ്റൻ സ്ക്രീൻ. കിടിലൻ എഫ്ഫെക്ട്സ്..
> 
> പിന്നെ ആരും തല്ലരുത്...തോന്നിയ ഒരു കാര്യം..ഈ ശങ്കർ ഒരു glorified വിനയൻ തന്നെ അല്ലെ?


 @tinjuJISHNU ... kollanda..

----------


## KRRISH2255

Ranking based on Chennai Box Office Collections from Jan 26th 2015 to Feb 01st 2015 Week : 3
*Total collections in Chennai : Rs. 8,82,47,125*
Chennai city verdict: Super Hit
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekend): 207
Collection in Chennai (Weekend): Rs. 91,02,720
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekdays): 412
Collection in Chennai (Weekdays): Rs. 1,03,24,310
'I' rightfully bags the 'Superhit' tag. Will it go on to get the 'Blockbuster' status is something which we have to watch out for.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ranking based on Chennai Box Office Collections from Jan 26th 2015 to Feb 01st 2015 Week : 3
> *Total collections in Chennai : Rs. 8,82,47,125*
> Chennai city verdict: Super Hit
> No. Shows in Chennai (Weekend): 207
> Collection in Chennai (Weekend): Rs. 91,02,720
> No. Shows in Chennai (Weekdays): 412
> Collection in Chennai (Weekdays): Rs. 1,03,24,310
> 'I' rightfully bags the 'Superhit' tag. Will it go on to get the 'Blockbuster' status is something which we have to watch out for.


TNilum Keralathilum run thudarum allee.....Long run....

----------


## KRRISH2255

After New Divisions Chennai City Top 3 Movies... 

I --- 8,82,47,125 In 3 Weeks ie 21 Days... 
Kaththi --- 7,82,90,876 In 9 Weeks ie 61Days... 
Lingaa --- 6,74,70,165 In 5 Weeks ie 31Days...

----------


## Saathan

*UK Boxoffice
1. Endhiran (£ 615,966)
2. Sivaji (£ 391,653)
3. I (£ 386,542)
4. Kaththi (£ 333,522)
5. Vishwaroopam (£ 308,350)
6. Dasavathram (£ 254,388 )
7. Lingaa (£ 250,339)
8. Jilla (£ 243,029)
9. Thalaivaa (£ 236,050)
10. Nanban (£214,735)
11. Thuppakki (£212,705)*


dub version collection not included...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *UK Boxoffice
> 1. Endhiran (£ 615,966)
> 2. Sivaji (£ 391,653)
> 3. I (£ 386,542)
> 4. Kaththi (£ 333,522)
> 5. Vishwaroopam (£ 308,350)
> 6. Dasavathram (£ 254,388 )
> 7. Lingaa (£ 250,339)
> 8. Jilla (£ 243,029)
> ...


Dubbed version koodi include cheythal Sivaji collection ok potille..?

----------


## Saathan

> Dubbed version koodi include cheythal Sivaji collection ok potille..?


 :Yes: ........

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ........


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Saathan

> 


hindi collection available alla...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram’s ‘I’ collects almost ₹
200 Crores, overtakes Kaththi,
dominates Andhra Box-Office

http://www.kollyinsider.com/2015/01/...rores.html?m=0

----------


## Mayavi 369

> *UK Boxoffice
> 1. Endhiran (£ 615,966)
> 2. Sivaji (£ 391,653)
> 3. I (£ 386,542)
> 4. Kaththi (£ 333,522)
> 5. Vishwaroopam (£ 308,350)
> 6. Dasavathram (£ 254,388 )
> 7. Lingaa (£ 250,339)
> 8. Jilla (£ 243,029)
> ...


5 VJ Annan Films  :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> തൃശൂർ കൈരളിയിൽ കണ്ടു..തീയറ്റർ ഗംഭീരം. കൂറ്റൻ സ്ക്രീൻ. കിടിലൻ എഫ്ഫെക്ട്സ്..
> 
> പിന്നെ ആരും തല്ലരുത്...തോന്നിയ ഒരു കാര്യം..ഈ ശങ്കർ ഒരു glorified വിനയൻ തന്നെ അല്ലെ?


good post  :Thumbup1: 

ithu pole rashomon kandappol kurazova, oru glorified thulasidas alle ennenikkum thonniyittund..

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> സംശയമെന്തിനാ? ആകെയുള്ള വെത്യാസം, ഷങ്കര്* ചെയ്യുമ്പോ, സഹായിക്കാന്* ഇന്ത്യയിലെ മികച്ച technicians കൂടെ കാണും. 
> വിനയന് അതില്ല. അടിസ്ഥാന പരമായി, ഒരേ തൂവല്*പക്ഷികള്*.


yes.. aamir khan um santhosh pandittum thammilulla athe vyathasam  :Yes3:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> yes.. aamir khan um santhosh pandittum thammilulla athe vyathasam


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> good post 
> ithu pole rashomon kandappol kurazova, oru glorified thulasidas alle ennenikkum thonniyittund..





> yes.. aamir khan um santhosh pandittum thammilulla athe vyathasam


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## nambiar

> തൃശൂർ കൈരളിയിൽ കണ്ടു..തീയറ്റർ ഗംഭീരം. കൂറ്റൻ സ്ക്രീൻ. കിടിലൻ എഫ്ഫെക്ട്സ്..
> 
> പിന്നെ ആരും തല്ലരുത്...തോന്നിയ ഒരു കാര്യം..ഈ ശങ്കർ ഒരു glorified വിനയൻ തന്നെ അല്ലെ?


Athu Sathyam....Only difference is the budget. Shankar can afford better technicians and locations. Vinayan can't.

----------


## K K R

> good post 
> 
> ithu pole rashomon kandappol kurazova, oru glorified thulasidas alle ennenikkum thonniyittund..


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Perumthachan

> yes.. aamir khan um santhosh pandittum thammilulla athe vyathasam


exactly. ningalum baakkiyellaarum thammilulla vethyaasampole.
allenkil PK nediya 600C, I nediya tinjucr um thammilulla vethyaasampole. 
onnu yathaarthyam, mattethu.... he hee.....

----------


## Perumthachan

> Athu Sathyam....Only difference is the budget. Shankar can afford better technicians and locations. Vinayan can't.


pinnallaathe. swantham poraaymakale kurachu colorum kure bahalangaludeyum ideykku vidhagdhamaayi moodivekkaan ariyaam.

----------


## GangsteR

> yes.. aamir khan um santhosh pandittum thammilulla athe vyathasam


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

Sreedhar Pillai @ sri50 
The holiday season seems 2 b over, last weekend
(Jan 30 - Feb 1) at CBO was just average, with only #
I remaining steady.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Athu Sathyam....Only difference is the budget. Shankar can afford better technicians and locations. Vinayan can't.


Oru doubt chodikatte....ee shankar nu enthu konda big budget afford cheyyan pattunnathu?

----------


## xeon

> Oru doubt chodikatte....ee shankar nu enthu konda big budget afford cheyyan pattunnathu?


Athu shankar tamil film industry work cheyyunnondu..

----------


## ikka

*I -- 19 Days Collections WW*

Tamil
Territory    Tamil Gross    Tamil Net    Tamil Share
Tamil Nadu    ₹. 74 Cr    ₹. 56.25 Cr    ₹. 34.30 Cr
KA    ₹.11.45  Cr    ₹. 8.75 Cr    ₹. 4.95 Cr
*Kerala     ₹. 17 Cr     ₹. 13.6 Cr    ₹. 6.80 Cr*
ROI    ₹. 3.50 Cr    ₹. 2.63 Cr    ₹. 1.31 Cr
Overseas     ₹  41.75Cr [$6.86M]    -    ₹.20.15  Cr
Total    ₹. 147.70 Cr    Rs. 81.23 Cr (India)    ₹.  68.25 Cr
Telugu
Territory    Telugu Gross    Telugu Net    Telugu Share
AP/TG    ₹. 40.2 Cr    ₹. 34.90 Cr    ₹. 26.15 Cr
KA    ₹. 1.76 Cr    ₹. 1.356 Cr    ₹. 0.75 Cr
ROI    ₹. 0.40 Cr    ₹. 0.30 Cr    ₹. 0.15 Cr
Overseas     ₹ 3.00 Cr [$475K]    -    ₹. 1.50 Cr
Total    ₹.45.36 Cr    Rs.36.55 Cr (India)    ₹. 28.55  Cr

Hindi
Territory    Hindi Gross    Hindi Net    Hindi Share
India    ₹. 14.3 Cr    ₹.11 Cr    ₹. 5.8 Cr
OS    ₹. 0.09 Cr [$15K]    
-
Total    ₹. 14.39 Cr    Rs. 11 Cr (India)    ₹.  5.8 Cr


Tamil/Telugu/Hindi Total
Gross    Net    Share
*Total    ₹. 207.45 Cr       Rs. 130 Cr (India)    ₹.  102.55 Cr*  
Verdicts
Version
Verdict
Tamil
Hit
Telugu
Flop
Hindi
Flop

All time 2nd highest Grosser next to Endhiran in both Tamil version and Inclusive Tel+Hin Dubbed Version's
2nd South Indian film to gross 200Cr and 100cr Distributor Share 
*Phenomenal Performance in Kerala . Already All time No1 Non-Malayali at Kerala BO*

http://www.tamilboxoffice1.com/2015/...snetshare.html

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Athu shankar tamil film industry work cheyyunnondu..


Tamil industriyil work cheyyunna ellarkum big budgetil padam edukam alle.... :Ok: 

Vinayanu tamizhilum vilaku undo?

----------


## ikka

As per the above report and the report given in the same site after 14 days, From *Kerala in 5 days from day 15-19* it had collected another *2Cr* approximately...

 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## xeon

> Tamil industriyil work cheyyunna ellarkum big budgetil padam edukam alle....
> 
> Vinayanu tamizhilum vilaku undo?


Ee shankar kure imaginations aayi vannu.. Shankarinu opportunity undayirunnu...

Shankar valarnnu...
Big budget ennu vechaal ellam tikayunna movie alla... Colourful aayi padam edukkam ennallathe ippolathe shankar chithrangal kandal screen play okke undo ennu thanne thonnum

----------


## chandru

മ്മടെ സുരേഷ് അണ്ണൻ എന്തിനാ ഇതിന് തലവച്ചത്? അതും പെണ്*പിള്ളാരുടെ  ജട്ടി മോട്ടിക്കുന്ന pervert ആയിട്ട്! വയര് നിറയെ കാശ് കിട്ടിക്കാണും....

----------


## chandru

> Ee shankar kure imaginations aayi vannu.. Shankarinu opportunity undayirunnu...
> 
> Shankar valarnnu...
> Big budget ennu vechaal ellam tikayunna movie alla... Colourful aayi padam edukkam ennallathe ippolathe shankar chithrangal kandal screen play okke undo ennu thanne thonnum


"Indian"-nte thanne remake alle ellaa shankaran padavum?  :Laughing:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Ee shankar kure imaginations aayi vannu.. Shankarinu opportunity undayirunnu...
> 
> Shankar valarnnu...
> Big budget ennu vechaal ellam tikayunna movie alla... Colourful aayi padam edukkam ennallathe ippolathe shankar chithrangal kandal screen play okke undo ennu thanne thonnum


Shankarnu imagination undayirunnu...opportunity undayirunnu...shankar valarnnu....ethra simple alle?

Imaginations dowry ayi kittiyathano? Opportunity avide vazhiyil eduthu vechirikuvarunno?

----------


## Perumthachan

Hindi
India 14.3 Cr (G) 11 Cr (N) 5.8 Cr (S)
OS 0.09 Cr [$15K] 
-
Total 14.39 Cr (G) Rs. 11 Cr (N) 5.8 Cr (S)

*Verdicts:
Hindi: Flop*

_- enthokke aayirunnu? ippo pottum, ippo pottum... manthravaadhi chathikalle.... ippo pottum!_

----------


## xeon

> Shankarnu imagination undayirunnu...opportunity undayirunnu...shankar valarnnu....ethra simple alle?
> 
> Imaginations dowry ayi kittiyathano? Opportunity avide vazhiyil eduthu vechirikuvarunno?


Iyaalkkippo entha vende.. Shankar aanu best vaakki ellarum mandanmaar.. theernnallo ..

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Iyaalkkippo entha vende.. Shankar aanu best vaakki ellarum mandanmaar.. theernnallo ..


Utharam muttumbo konjanam kutharuthu...athum ithu pole ulla forumsil....if u dont hav any ans just ignore the post.

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Iyaalkkippo entha vende.. Shankar aanu best vaakki ellarum mandanmaar.. theernnallo ..


Neeyanu ente post qoute cheythe first....so u came across me pinne eniku enthanu vendathu ennu chodikaruth....

----------


## xeon

> Utharam muttumbo konjanam kutharuthu...athum ithu pole ulla forumsil....if u dont hav any ans just ignore the post.


Ok seri.. enna argue cheyy.. Enthuvanu ningal shankaril kaanunna menma.. aadyam athu para

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Ok seri.. enna argue cheyy.. Enthuvanu ningal shankaril kaanunna menma.. aadyam athu para


Shankarnte menma enthanennu ellarkum ariyam....athallallo njan paranje....evide chilarude oke post kandappo thonni ee big budget shankarinu janmana kittiya avakasam pole aanennum mattullavarku athu kittunnillennum...oral oru karyam pathiye pathiye prove cheythittanu aa positionil varunnathu...allathe aarum kalpichu kodukunnathalla....mattullavaril arkenkilum athinoppamo athinekalo kazhivundenkil aarum avare thadayillallo...nammude rajyathu athinulla freedom undu...

----------


## xeon

> Shankarnte menma enthanennu ellarkum ariyam....athallallo njan paranje....evide chilarude oke post kandappo thonni ee big budget shankarinu janmana kittiya avakasam pole aanennum mattullavarku athu kittunnillennum...oral oru karyam pathiye pathiye prove cheythittanu aa positionil varunnathu...allathe aarum kalpichu kodukunnathalla....mattullavaril arkenkilum athinoppamo athinekalo kazhivundenkil aarum avare thadayillallo...nammude rajyathu athinulla freedom undu...


nammude raajyathinte freedom allallo njanum chodiche.. Shankarine ithraykku glorify cheyyumbol shankaril ulla menma kude parayu

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> nammude raajyathinte freedom allallo njanum chodiche.. Shankarine ithraykku glorify cheyyumbol shankaril ulla menma kude parayu


Nee enne very first qoute cheythathinte ans aanu paranjathu..... shankarnu mathram big budget edukan pattunnu...mattullavarku pattunnilla ennu....shankarnte menma ye patti njan onnum paranjilla...ninaku athu ariyillenkil eniku paranju tharanum patila....

----------


## xeon

> Nee enne very first qoute cheythathinte ans aanu paranjathu..... shankarnu mathram big budget edukan pattunnu...mattullavarku pattunnilla ennu....shankarnte menma ye patti njan onnum paranjilla...ninaku athu ariyillenkil eniku paranju tharanum patila....


 :Ahupinne:  nalla utharam.. Najn paranjathu Shankar Tamil movie fieldil work cheyyunna aal aayondanu Big Budjet films cheyyan okkunnathu ennu maathranu.. Athil enthanu thettu ??
Malayalam film industryil work cheyyunna aalarunne athu okkumarunno

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> nalla utharam.. Najn paranjathu Shankar Tamil movie fieldil work cheyyunna aal aayondanu Big Budjet films cheyyan okkunnathu ennu maathranu.. Athil enthanu thettu ??
> Malayalam film industryil work cheyyunna aalarunne athu okkumarunno


Ithinte utharam appol thanne njan paranjallo.....tamilil poyal ellarkum big budget cheyyan pattumo?

----------


## xeon

> Ithinte utharam appol thanne njan paranjallo.....tamilil poyal ellarkum big budget cheyyan pattumo?


Ennu paranjilla.. oru pakshe vinayan cheythene.. athu poliyumo illayo athu randamathe kaaryam.. but cheythene

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Ennu paranjilla.. oru pakshe vinayan cheythene.. athu poliyumo illayo athu randamathe kaaryam.. but cheythene


Vinayan tamizhil 2 3 padam eduthittundallo....so opening kitti....then why cant he move on...enthu kondu big budget cheythilla....cheythene ennu paranjittu karyam illa...enthu kondu cheythila

----------


## xeon

> Vinayan tamizhil 2 3 padam eduthittundallo....so opening kitti....then why cant he move on...enthu kondu big budget cheythilla....cheythene ennu paranjittu karyam illa...enthu kondu cheythila


Athinu athintethaya reasons undakum .. Njan chodikkunnathu Shankar oru malayalam industry worker aarunnegil.. Same like Vinayan oru tamil industry worker aarunnegil ....

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Athinu athintethaya reasons undakum .. Njan chodikkunnathu Shankar oru malayalam industry worker aarunnegil.. Same like Vinayan oru tamil industry worker aarunnegil ....


Urulalle xeon....enthanu ee athintethaya reasons :Laughing:   :Laughing:  vinayanu tamil industry worker akamallo aarum thadayilla....gvm is a malayali....p vasu is a malayali...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Athu Sathyam....Only difference is the budget. Shankar can afford better technicians and locations. Vinayan can't.


Athe...Vinayanu patilla.....Shankarnu patum....Athil Shankar enthu pizhachu....? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Athu shankar tamil film industry work cheyyunnondu..


Oru Tamil Moviek afford cheyyan patunnathilum Bigger Budgetil aanu Shankar padam edukunnathu.....Athok veruthe undaavunnathano...? :Rolleyes:

----------


## anupkerb1

> *Ennu paranjilla.. oru pakshe vinayan cheythene.*. athu poliyumo illayo athu randamathe kaaryam.. but cheythene





> *Athinu athintethaya reasons undakum .*. Njan chodikkunnathu Shankar oru malayalam industry worker aarunnegil.. Same like Vinayan oru tamil industry worker aarunnegil ....



Vayil Thoniyathu koddhaku patuuu 


Tamil Shakar matram alaa Big budget undakiyathuu ...Kochadiyan kandswamy elarum kadathaa ...
Bollywudl anekil Ra1 ,Blue , *Evergree classic Horror DHOOM 3*   :Sarcastic Hand: 


Big Budget undkiyal poraa..veree pala sagathikal venammm...alathee chumaa kure kasu podichatum yathoru karyavum ilaaaa ...
Shafi polum tamil movie cheythu ...Vinayan 2 cheythu enituum endhaa Vinayanu bigbudget kiatathee ....

----------


## xeon

> Urulalle xeon....enthanu ee athintethaya reasons  vinayanu tamil industry worker akamallo aarum thadayilla....gvm is a malayali....p vasu is a malayali...


Njan parayunnathu iyal onnu manasilakku..   Njan parayunne ithre ollu Shankar oru Tamil film industry worker aayathu kondu maathram angerkku ithra high budget films edukkan kazhiyunnu.. Anger athe time malayalam industry worker aayirunnu engil omnnum cheyyillarunnu.. Ini vinayante tamil entry .. Vinayan tamil film industry worker aarunnel vinayanum cheythene..  .... 
Ini vere onnu...
Shankar oru   heavy talented aalayathu kondu evide ninnarunnelum uyarnnu vannene.. Malamarichene ennonnum parayunnathil njan oru plus point kaanunnilla...

Indian muthal ingottu oru achil vaartha pole kure chithrangal. Star vaulue upayogichum pinne cash erinju kure colourful visuals create cheythum thanikku screenplay and substance ulla cienma edukkan ulla kazhivillayma swayam marachu veykkunna oru samvidhaayakan.... Ayaale cameroninodum Nolanodum upamikkanum vaakki ulla samvidhayakar okke angu mandanmaaranu ennu theeppu kalppikkanum chilar..

Shankarinte I. Shankarinte Anniyan . angan epokunnu aa nira...

Ennal seri shankarine valure ille ennu chodichal teerchayayum undu.. Pakshe athu verum kachavada cinema .. allengil oru show man athinappuram onnumilla..

Shankar enthelum imagine cheytahal athu reality aakkan technicians parannu verumm.. Athinulla cash also undakum...
Ithonnumillengil pinne shankar chithramilla...

Ini padangal..

Muthalvan : Saamohika thinmakalkku ethire ulla porattam.
Gentlem man  : Athum Vigilante 
Indian : vendum saamohika thinmakalkku ethire ulla porattam
Enthiran : Athilum Samoohika nanma idaykku keri verum.. (robot military .. chakka vaazhakka ennu paranju)
Shivaji: Samoohika thinmaykku ethire ulla porattam
Anniya: Samoohika thinmaykku ethire ulla porattam.....

Ithil 1 cr set verum kannadi kondu.. athil paalozhukum thenozhukum....
1 cr kondu naaranga verum
Irunda niramulla rajiniye VFX ilude velutha niramulla chullanakkum.. (bashaayil athinte onnum aavasyam undayirunnilla.. because it had a strong story line)
Ini endhiran : Robotics ennathine tamil valkkarikkunnu.. Trainil odam.. robot aanallo.. Presavam edukkam : robot aanallo.. Lorrykalum carukalum parakki eriyam (robot aanallo)

So in final ..  Cash illaengil shankar is a big big big big big big ZERO ...

veruthe highly talented aaya GVM inodonnum poi upamikkaruthu...

Also ippo nasichu poyengilum
Vinayne pole Dadasahib , Vasanthiyum Lekshmiyum Njaanum okke chinthikkan polum Shankarinu okkilla...

Chinthichal katha ingane aarikkum...
Dadasahib kasmir muthal kanyakumari vare oru rehasya tunnel paniyunnu.. arthilude poyi ororo edathu oru technology upayogichum, vividha vesham kettiyum samoohika tinmaykkethire poradunnu..
Vaasanthiyum lekshmiyum njanumanengil pinne Kannu pottanaya paavam mani raathri krithrima kannu pokke vechu vene irangum vigilant mission cheyyan....

Shankar is just a masala entertainer.. Nothing more than that

----------


## anupkerb1

> yes.. aamir khan um santhosh pandittum thammilulla athe vyathasam


Savathl kuthaleeee ...  aaraa savam enuuu avaravark teerumanikammm :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## Jo Johnson

@xeon...Ningalude vilayeriya points kandu......Ipol Shankar samooha thinmakethire ulla kadhakal cheyyunnathum kutamaayo..? :Laughing:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

@xeon  :Ho:  nee ithrem neram irunnu ee essay ezhuthuvarunno?.... :Coolthumb: 

Nee aa paranja cash oke mudakan producermare engane kittunnu...nee parayunna kettal thonnum cash oke shankar aanu mudakunnathu ennu...ethra mudakiyalum thirichu profit ulpade kittum ennu ariyavunnathu kondalle avar ee panam mudakunnathu...oru commercial directorku athu mathi....common audiences num....athu kondanallo ithrayum hype n rush shankar films nu....

----------


## Shivettan

Shankar enthelum imagine cheytahal athu reality aakkan technicians parannu verumm  --> 

ee imagination alle kazhivu....aa imagination alle ellarkkum illathath.....? technicians nu aa imagination swanthamayte undenkil avarkku swayam director aakamallo...aa imagination tamil industry il oru shankar nu mathrame ullu ennalle athinte ardham....other wise...shankar imagine cheythal athinu vendi cash irakkan producers undu ...mattarkkum angane oru support illa ennoke alle...
boys film il oru star value um illatha piller alle...still its a big budget movie and very well made....

----------


## Shivettan

oru avasaram kittiyapo paranjenne ullu...adi nadakkatte....  :Vandivittu:

----------


## xeon

> @xeon...Ningalude vilayeriya points kandu......Ipol Shankar samooha thinmakethire ulla kadhakal cheyyunnathum kutamaayo..?


ennonnum aarum paranjilla.. angere angu valiya indasu aakunnavar swayam angu aakkiya mathi.. vaakki ullavrkku koode adichu elppikkenda

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ennonnum aarum paranjilla.. angere angu valiya indasu aakunnavar swayam angu aakkiya mathi.. vaakki ullavrkku koode adichu elppikkenda


Shankarne aarum Nolano spielbergo aayi kaanunnilla Suhruthe...Just that shankar is Shankar...!Not Vinayan....!That ol...! :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> good post 
> 
> ithu pole rashomon kandappol kurazova, oru glorified thulasidas alle ennenikkum thonniyittund..





> yes.. aamir khan um santhosh pandittum thammilulla athe vyathasam


Tinju Annan  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> മ്മടെ സുരേഷ് അണ്ണൻ എന്തിനാ ഇതിന് തലവച്ചത്? അതും പെണ്*പിള്ളാരുടെ  ജട്ടി മോട്ടിക്കുന്ന pervert ആയിട്ട്! വയര് നിറയെ കാശ് കിട്ടിക്കാണും....


chuluvinu oru 100 cr padam kittiyillae

----------


## Nithz

Ladio Video Song

----------


## Nithz

Mersalayitten Video Song

----------


## Nithz

Ennodu Nee Irundhaal Video Song

----------


## Nithz

Pokkale Video Song

----------


## jeeva

Aranu ee GVM....

----------


## Nithz

Aila Aila Video Song

----------


## GangsteR

> ennonnum aarum paranjilla.. angere angu valiya indasu aakunnavar swayam angu aakkiya mathi.. vaakki ullavrkku koode adichu elppikkenda


Shankarnae veruppaaya ningal  entina I first day first showku poyatallae..

----------


## GangsteR

@xeon r u waiting for shankar vijay movie?

----------


## xeon

> Shankarnae veruppaaya ningal  entina I first day first showku poyatallae..


Shankarinodu veruppennu njan eppolelum paranjo??

Pinne 1st day I kaanan poyathu Only for Vikram and ARR ...

----------


## xeon

> @xeon r u waiting for shankar vijay movie?


No Iam waiting for Vijay ARM movie

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Shankar enthelum imagine cheytahal athu reality aakkan technicians parannu verumm  --> 
> 
> ee imagination alle kazhivu....aa imagination alle ellarkkum illathath.....? technicians nu aa imagination swanthamayte undenkil avarkku swayam director aakamallo...aa imagination tamil industry il oru shankar nu mathrame ullu ennalle athinte ardham....other wise...shankar imagine cheythal athinu vendi cash irakkan producers undu ...mattarkkum angane oru support illa ennoke alle...
> boys film il oru star value um illatha piller alle...still its a big budget movie and very well made....


Athilonnum karyam illa.....shankarnu oru karyom illathe panam chilavakan producermar ready akunnathu kuttam thanne aanu....entha vere arkum kodukathathu? Shankarine veetil ninnu vilichu iraki kondu vannanu director akiyathu,athum thettalle? Kurachu imagination undennu karuthi ingane panam koduthu padam iraki bb akumbol chilaroke kashtapettu nediya lifetime records aanu evide weeks vechu thakarnnu tharippanam akunnathu,ariyo ningalk??

----------


## ikka

*Aamir Khan & Rajinikanth’s ‘Robot 2′ To Go On The Floors In 2016*

Rajinikanth starrer Robot was a huge success and now the film is all set to have a sequel to it. Shankar is all set to direct the sequel called ‘Robot 2‘ and the film is expected to be not only one of the costliest films in Hindi Cinema but also that the film’s visual effects will be of extremely high standards.

Well, the interesting part is yet to come. Guess who will be playing a villain in this film? It is none other than Bollywood’s perfectionist Aamir Khan. The actor is known for his niche choice of films and since he had earlier showed keen interest in working with Shankar, the actor will start shooting for Robot 2 in early 2016 after he finishes shooting for Dangal.

With Aamir Khan and Rajinikanth in one film, the trade pundits are already going crazy thinking about the kind of money spinner this venture will turn out to be.

http://www.koimoi.com/bollywood-popu...loors-in-2016/

  @Perumthachan, Perfectionist Aamir khan realizes the talent of Shankar!!! Aamir should have really appreciated his work in Robot!!! No more replies needed for all your posts here!!

----------


## nmaks



----------


## nmaks



----------


## nmaks



----------


## nmaks



----------


## nmaks



----------


## Perumthachan

> *Aamir Khan & Rajinikanth’s ‘Robot 2′ To Go On The Floors In 2016*
> @Perumthachan, Perfectionist Aamir khan realizes the talent of Shankar!!! Aamir should have really appreciated his work in Robot!!! No more replies needed for all your posts here!!


2016. thats a long way off. and its bollywood my dear. an industry which has as much to boast about cast-changes as it has about announced movies.
moreover, if such a project does happen, i would rather criticize aamir for doing it than accept shankar for the over-bloat that he is. doing a shankar movie would be aamir's first wrong move in a decade and half since accepting Dharmesh Darshan's Mela just because Darshan had given him a hit in Raja Hindustani earlier. Mela was a disaster. so be this.

----------


## ikka

SHANKAR
‏@ShankarNaresh1
2 MOVIES TO BE RELEASED IN CHINA.FIRST TAMIL MOVIE AND SECOND HINDI MOVIE #IMovie IN 5000 SCREENS #PK IN 3000 SCREENS

----------


## GangsteR

> 2016. thats a long way off. and its bollywood my dear. an industry which has as much to boast about cast-changes as it has about announced movies.
> moreover, if such a project does happen, i would rather criticize aamir for doing it than accept shankar for the over-bloat that he is. doing a shankar movie would be aamir's first wrong move in a decade and half since accepting Dharmesh Darshan's Mela just because Darshan had given him a hit in Raja Hindustani earlier. Mela was a disaster. so be this.

----------


## GangsteR

> Shankarinodu veruppennu njan eppolelum paranjo??
> 
> Pinne 1st day I kaanan poyathu Only for Vikram and ARR ...


vikratintae ella padavum fdfs showkku pokarundu allae.. gud

----------


## GangsteR

> No Iam waiting for Vijay ARM movie


apol vijay shankar movie ningalku talparyam illa allae

----------


## K K R

ella video songs um vannu makkale  :Yahoo:  @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=1597" target="_blank">veecee</a> @<a href="http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/member.php?u=10486" target="_blank">Spunky</a> 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...N1b9sY-7FLnQnS

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@K K R Allready Download Cheythu Except Mersalyten...

----------


## K K R

> @K K R Allready Download Cheythu Except Mersalyten...


Oh padam brrip koode onnu pettennu vannirinnenkil  :Yeye:

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> Oh padam brrip koode onnu pettennu vannirinnenkil


BRRip Nahi...Athukum Mele..

----------


## xeon

> vikratintae ella padavum fdfs showkku pokarundu allae.. gud


Athu theerumanikkende machanallallo.. Veruthe parayunna kaaryangal valachodichu chori aakki adi undakkathe pode

----------


## xeon

> apol vijay shankar movie ningalku talparyam illa allae


Oh ente thalparyam paranjal VJ kelkkumonnu samshayama.. Ningal Suriyayude next  project aalochichu urappicho?

----------


## xeon

> vikratintae ella padavum fdfs showkku pokarundu allae.. gud


Ippo njangade aduthu Minerva yil almost ella tamil filimsum early morning show vekkunna oru pathivu undu..

Athu kondu ee aduthu kanda ettavum valiya kukkoothara aaya Anjaan vare poi 6 am inu kandu pinneya I

----------


## GangsteR

> Athu theerumanikkende machanallallo.. Veruthe parayunna kaaryangal valachodichu chori aakki adi undakkathe pode


...........................

----------


## K K R

> 


Anyaayam thanne  :salut:

----------


## GangsteR

> Oh ente thalparyam paranjal VJ kelkkumonnu samshayama.. Ningal Suriyayude next  project aalochichu urappicho?


suryayudae 2016 vare ellam booked aanu..so njan alochikenda karyamilla

----------


## GangsteR

> Ippo njangade aduthu Minerva yil almost ella tamil filimsum early morning show vekkunna oru pathivu undu..
> 
> Athu kondu ee aduthu kanda ettavum valiya kukkoothara aaya Anjaan vare poi 6 am inu kandu pinneya I


njan onnum parayunillae.....

----------


## xeon

> suryayudae 2016 vare ellam booked aanu..so njan alochikenda karyamilla


Ah book theerumbo oru 200 page book vaangi veyy

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Anyaayam thanne


Ntha anyaayam...? :Rolleyes: 

Aara anyaayam kaanichathu..? :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ah book theerumbo oru 200 page book vaangi veyy


nalla pulicha comedy  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @uktamilbo 
#I (Tamil+Hindi) UK *19 Days* -
£386,542 (3.58 cr). Will end up as All
Time #3 behind Sivaji. #
YennaiArindhaal will dominate this
week.

----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @uktamilbo 
Fact 9: The UK record for the widest
Tamil movie release goes to #I , followed
by #Kaththi

----------


## GangsteR

#I reached 14K entries and joins the top
5 in Tamil Movies in France

----------


## K K R

> Ntha anyaayam...?
> 
> Aara anyaayam kaanichathu..?


PC Sreeram  :salut:  ..Brilliant lighting.  :Hi:

----------


## xeon

> nalla pulicha comedy


Oh aayikotte...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KRRISH2255

Crossed 11K From Kerala In Just 22Days... Fastest Ever...  :cheers:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Crossed 11K From Kerala In Just 22Days... Fastest Ever...


Next week kondu 12K adikumo...? Ee week athyavashyam nalla removals undaakum alle.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Oru doubt chodikatte....ee shankar nu enthu konda big budget afford cheyyan pattunnathu?


gentleman irangiya time okke ivanmarkku ariyumo entho 


annu ARR innathe ARR alla.. SHANKER onnumalla..

ippol oru puthiya director vannu udhayanidhi stalin ne vach 100cr nte padam pidichaal engane irikkum.. athu pole aayirunnu gentleman. ( athilum valiya thriller onnum ikkaalam vare tamil il oraalum cheythittumilla.. )
irakkunna paisa thirichu pidikkaan market evide ? kerala , karnataka , andhra, north .. ivide okke swapnam kaanaan polum pattaatha vidhathil acceptance undakkiyeduthu. 

1993 muthal technical brilliance il indian cinema yude benchmarks oro shanker cinemakal varumbozhaanu uyarunnath. 

kuttam parayunnavarum vere aarudem padam kandu ithrem vaa polich irunnittum undavilla..
ivarokke oru janmam muzhuvan irunnu aalochichaalum undakatha athra imaginations , ideas okke otta shanker chithrathil undakum

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> nammude raajyathinte freedom allallo njanum chodiche.. Shankarine ithraykku glorify cheyyumbol shankaril ulla menma kude parayu


rakshakan , kathaldesam , kathalardhinam , ra.one , casanova , ezham arivu..  ithu mathiri ulla padangal alla shanker pidikkunnath.. pulli edukkunnath gentleman um endhiran um anniyanum okke aanu... ath kondu thanne pulliye ellaarum pokki kondu nadakkum.. paranjittu oru karyavumilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Athinu athintethaya reasons undakum .. Njan chodikkunnathu Shankar oru malayalam industry worker aarunnegil.. Same like Vinayan oru tamil industry worker aarunnegil ....


vinayan tamil il aayirunenki 5 paisayude creativity illaatha tamil director aayirunnane..
shanker malayalathil aayirunenki malayalam cinema redefine cheythu kondirikkunna malayalam director aayirunaane... ithilokke ithra chindhikkaan enthirikkunu ?

tamil il aayathu kondalle pullikku 150 kodiyude padam 5 yrs munp edukkaan pattiyath..  :Badpc: 
ini oru 5 yrs kazhinjalum tamil il vere aarenkilum 150cr padam edukkumo ennath doubt aanu

----------


## KRRISH2255

I Crossed 1.97Million USD From Malaysia... Around 12.14Cr Gross... Source Rentrak...  :cheers: 
Has Chances To Cross 2Million USD Mark From Malaysia... If It Happens Only Non Rajni MOvie To Do So....  :Giveup: 
Currently All Time 3rd Behind Endhiran 3.04Million USD & Shivaji 2.43Million USD... Top 3 Shankar Movies...  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

> I Crossed 1.97Million USD From Malaysia... Around 12.14Cr Gross... Source Rentrak... 
> Has Chances To Cross 2Million USD Mark From Malaysia... If It Happens Only Non Rajni MOvie To Do So.... 
> Currently All Time 3rd Behind Endhiran 3.04Million USD & Shivaji 2.43Million USD... Top 3 Shankar Movies...


kerala gross entaayi?

----------


## GangsteR

nalae kurae centres terikumallo

----------


## GangsteR

#I Box Office Collection: #Vikram 's
Flick Grosses 200 Crore Worldwide in
19 Days

----------


## GangsteR

'I' Box Office Collection: Vikram's Flick
Grosses ₹200 Crore Worldwide in 19
Days

http://m.ibtimes.co.in/i-box-office-...19-days-622335

----------


## Saathan

> I Crossed 1.97Million USD From Malaysia... Around 12.14Cr Gross... Source Rentrak... 
> Has Chances To Cross 2Million USD Mark From Malaysia... If It Happens Only Non Rajni MOvie To Do So.... 
> Currently All Time 3rd Behind Endhiran 3.04Million USD & Shivaji 2.43Million USD... Top 3 Shankar Movies...


Shankar  :Clap:  vikram  :Clap:

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Jo Johnson

Paavam Vijay Fans....Welcome to the 200Cr Club ennu parayan patillallo.....! :Laughing:

----------


## Deewana

> Oh Kick Appol Kooduthal Undalleee... Koimoi Appol Mistake Aanu... Avar Kick Only 11.8Million USD...


http://www.boxofficeindia.com/Detail....VNJ2pV2t-o8my mistake... 11-12M$ thanne...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Paavam Vijay Fans....Welcome to the 200Cr Club ennu parayan patillallo.....!


Nalla Chori Aanallo , Mal Vittu Tamililek Vyapicho  :Laughing:

----------


## michael

> 



kerala collection wrong allae....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> kerala collection wrong allae....


Athe , ABO Okke Kerala Colln Guess Wrk Aan

----------


## jeeva

pinne etra kanum kerala koodiyo atho kuragho...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> pinne etra kanum kerala koodiyo atho kuragho...


Kooduthal Kaanum

----------


## Jo Johnson

> kerala collection wrong allae....


Kuranjathu 1.5 kodi enkilum kuravaanu....! :Ok:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Nalla Chori Aanallo , Mal Vittu Tamililek Vyapicho


 :Komali:  :Komali:

----------


## K K R

200CR Gross  :Band:  ..Pinalla  :Yahoo:

----------


## GangsteR

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

25 days  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## manuarjun

200cr clubil ulla indian kovies ethokke aanu...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 200cr clubil ulla indian kovies ethokke aanu...


Ishtam Pole Undu... Especially Worldwide... Tamil Only 2...

----------


## manuarjun

> Ishtam Pole Undu... Especially Worldwide... Tamil Only 2...


Etha 2......

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Paavam Vijay Fans....Welcome to the 200Cr Club ennu parayan patillallo.....!


200Cr Ulla Vere Oru Tamil Heroeye Paranje... Welcome Cheyyaan... Other Than Rajni... 
Potte Tamil Version Maathram 2 100Cr Films Ullaa Hero Aayalum Mathi...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Kuttappaayi

> Etha 2......


1. Enthiran

2. I

----------


## Deewana

> 200cr clubil ulla indian kovies ethokke aanu...


athyavashyam korach und.. South movies.. Endhiran and I..

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Etha 2......


Endhiran & I... Endhiran Almost 300Cr Aduthu Undu...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> http://www.boxofficeindia.com/Detail....VNJ2pV2t-o8my mistake... 11-12M$ thanne...


Appol Endhian 12Million USD Slightly Greater Than Bang Bang & Kick 2 In Overseas...  :cheers: 
Ithil Kooduthal Ulla Padangal D3, 3I, PK, MNIK, CE, HNY & JTHJ Maathram Allee Ulloo... Still Endhiran 8th...  :cheers:

----------


## Deewana

200cr adicha movies...SRK : MNIK RA.One D2 JTHJ CE HNY...Salman : Dabangg Bodyguard ETT Dabangg2 Kick...Aamir : 3i D3 PK...Hrithik : K3 Bang Bang...Akki : Rowdy Rathore...Ajay : Singham Returns...Ranbir : YJHD...Ranveer : Ram Leela...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 200Cr Ulla Vere Oru Tamil Heroeye Paranje... Welcome Cheyyaan... Other Than Rajni... 
> Potte Tamil Version Maathram 2 100Cr Films Ullaa Hero Aayalum Mathi...


Vere aarum undennu paranjillallo....But Youngstarsil top Vijay movies alle....Athukond paranjatha.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

Ividae 200 cr oke varanam enkil shankar tannae venamennu orikkal koodi telitichu... vinayan tamil film cheytalum 200 cr varumayirikkum  :Laughing:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ividae 200 cr oke varanam enkil shankar tannae venamennu orikkal koodi telitichu... vinayan tamil film cheytalum 200 cr varumayirikkum


Evde Malayalathil Pidichittu 10Cr Adikkunnillaaa Appolaa Tamilil 200Cr...  :Ennekollu:

----------


## MHP369

> Evde Malayalathil Pidichittu 10Cr Adikkunnillaaa Appolaa Tamilil 200Cr...


5cr varunnundo

----------


## GangsteR

> Evde Malayalathil Pidichittu 10Cr Adikkunnillaaa Appolaa Tamilil 200Cr...


ividae ipol kurachu vinayan fans karangi nadappundu , avarku vendi paranjata

----------


## Jo Johnson

Ennaalum Vinayane pole Shankar ennu parayaan engane saadhichu ivark..?May b variety mass masala entertainers edukunnath kondaakum...! :Laughing:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Ividae 200 cr oke varanam enkil shankar tannae venamennu orikkal koodi telitichu... vinayan tamil film cheytalum 200 cr varumayirikkum


Dhe....ningal chumma ingane shankarne pokkaruth ketto....ee kure mandanmaraya alukal chumma keri kandittalle ee screenplay illatha padathinoke 200 cr plus oke kittiyathu...allathe shankarte 'menma' onnum kondalla....porathathinu ingeru vilichal parannu varan kure technicians um parayunna cash chilavakan kure producersum....pathetic  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Vinayanu tamizhil padam pidikan sammathikathathu ningalude oke bhagyam.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> Ennaalum Vinayane pole Shankar ennu parayaan engane saadhichu ivark..?May b variety mass masala entertainers edukunnath kondaakum...!


so simple...shankarnodulla veruppu karanam vinayanae pokkunnu

----------


## maryland

2000 Pages... :Partytime2:

----------


## GangsteR

> Dhe....ningal chumma ingane shankarne pokkaruth ketto....ee kure mandanmaraya alukal chumma keri kandittalle ee screenplay illatha padathinoke 200 cr plus oke kittiyathu...allathe shankarte 'menma' onnum kondalla....porathathinu ingeru vilichal parannu varan kure technicians um parayunna cash chilavakan kure producersum....pathetic  
> Vinayanu tamizhil padam pidikan sammathikathathu ningalude oke bhagyam.


 :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR

I Making history ..
2000 pages!!! FIrst tym in the history of FK for an Other Language movie...

  @tinjuJISHNU  @Jo Johnson  @KRRISH2255  @aneesh mohanan  @kandahassan

----------


## maryland

GangsteR  :1st:  Posts: 5,718
tinjuJISHNU  :2nd:  Posts: 1,063
Jo Johnson  :3rd:  Posts: 801
 @GangsteR.. :Eek:

----------


## maryland

> I Making history ..
> 2000 pages!!! FIrst tym in the history of FK for an Other Language movie...
> 
>   @tinjuJISHNU  @Jo Johnson  @KRRISH2255  @aneesh mohanan  @kandahassan


another history:
oru thread-ile 19999 posts-il 5718 posts idunna FK-ile aadyathe vyakthi.. :salut:

----------


## Manoj

:Band:  :Band: 

200 Cr......Shankar nu samam Shankar maathram...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Ividae 200 cr oke varanam enkil shankar tannae venamennu orikkal koodi telitichu... vinayan tamil film cheytalum 200 cr varumayirikkum


Shankar illathe thanne rajni edukkum 200cr..oru mass entertainer with abv.avg or good wom mathi
Lingaa vare 160+ poyi WW

----------


## GangsteR

> GangsteR  Posts: 5,718
> tinjuJISHNU  Posts: 1,063
> Jo Johnson  Posts: 801
>  @GangsteR..


Entae oru karyam  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## GangsteR

> another history:
> oru thread-ile 19999 posts-il 5718 posts idunna FK-ile aadyathe vyakthi..


Thank u thank u

----------


## GangsteR

> Shankar illathe thanne rajni edukkum 200cr..oru mass entertainer with abv.avg or good wom mathi
> Lingaa vare 160+ poyi WW


athu urappallae
. ividutae subject vinayan aanu

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @Rameshlaus 
Tomorrow's Show Count @ #Mayajaal #
YennaiArindhaal - 56 #Shamitabh - 5 #
JupiterAscending - 3 #PEM - 1 #Isai - 1 #
I - 1 #Darling - 1

----------


## Manoj

> Shankar illathe thanne rajni edukkum 200cr..oru mass entertainer with abv.avg or good wom mathi
> Lingaa vare 160+ poyi WW


Rajni vere baaki pilleru vere....

----------


## veecee

strong alle  :Giveup:

----------


## Manoj

> strong alle


Pinnallathe, double strong

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ividae ipol kurachu vinayan fans karangi nadappundu , avarku vendi paranjata


Athu Manassilaayi Machaaa... Vinayan Fans...  :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Athu Manassilaayi Machaaa... Vinayan Fans...


 :Yeye:   :Yeye:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> so simple...shankarnodulla veruppu karanam vinayanae pokkunnu


biryani okke enthinu kollaam.. aattin kaattathinte 7 ayalath varumo
enna line aanu karyangal  :Ahupinne:

----------


## maryland

poll ippazhaa sraddhichathu....
Tinju Cr  :Gathering:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> poll ippazhaa sraddhichathu....
> Tinju Cr


vote cheytillae  :Laughing:

----------


## Iam RMU

200c . Well deserved  :Clap:   Shankar the Talisman  :Giveup:  . Vikram  :salut:  Amy  :Wub:  !

----------


## WTF

> 200cr adicha movies...SRK : MNIK RA.One D2 JTHJ CE HNY...Salman : Dabangg Bodyguard ETT Dabangg2 Kick...Aamir : 3i D3 PK...Hrithik : K3 Bang Bang...Akki : Rowdy Rathore...Ajay : Singham Returns...Ranbir : YJHD...Ranveer : Ram Leela...


Jthj     rowdy rathore   ramleela   singham returns   ok  200 c undo?...doubtful  aanu

----------


## ikka

Congrats for 200Cr and 2000 pages!!!!

 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## Viru

> Jthj     rowdy rathore   ramleela   singham returns   ok  200 c undo?...doubtful  aanu


worldwide aan

----------


## Deewana

> Jthj     rowdy rathore   ramleela   singham returns   ok  200 c undo?...doubtful  aanu


yeah ellam 200cr adichu WW... BOI list...

----------


## K K R

> 200c . Well deserved   Shankar the Talisman  . Vikram  Amy  !


Pinalla  :Band:  ..Padam kandayrnno??

----------


## KRRISH2255

Distributors Sharel Ninnu Thanne 1Cr Plus Profit Aayi Ennu Arinju...  :Thnku:

----------


## KRRISH2255

I Crossed 2Million USD From Malaysia...  :cheers: 
First Ever Non Rajni Film To Achieve This Rare Feet... All Time 3rd In Malaysia...  :Giveup: 
All Top 3 Films Are Shankar Films...  :cheers:

----------


## kidureports

> I Crossed 2Million USD From Malaysia... 
> First Ever Non Rajni Film To Achieve This Rare Feet... All Time 3rd In Malaysia... 
> All Top 3 Films Are Shankar Films...


 :Band: , did n't expect I to touch 200 Cr worldwide....that too with Shankar's not to the expected level work.

----------


## Iam RMU

> Pinalla  ..Padam kandayrnno??


yes. Ban ayrnu ath karanaw review etila. Padam estamayi  :Clap:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Jo Johnson

> Distributors Sharel Ninnu Thanne 1Cr Plus Profit Aayi Ennu Arinju...


That means a share in the range of 7.25-7.5Cr in 3 weeks...! :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

Calicut Single Screens Gross... Kairali + Sree + Apsara 77Lakhs In 23Days...  :cheers:

----------


## michael

> That means a share in the range of 7.25-7.5Cr in 3 weeks...!



keralthil including b and c 8c share kittumo...........

----------


## Flackyz

> Calicut Single Screens Gross... Kairali   Sree   Apsara 77Lakhs In 23Days...


record aano?????

----------


## Flackyz

> keralthil including b and c 8c share kittumo...........


kittum+satellite rights um kittanundee...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> record aano?????


Tamil Filmsil Record... Banglore Days 21Days 77Lakhs Aanu Still Record... 
Second Best All Time... Drishyam Moves To Third... 22 Days 66Lakhs...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> kittum+satellite rights um kittanundee...


18Cr Gross Kadannu Ennanu Arinjathu... Correct Update Kitteettillaa...

----------


## Iyyer The Great

BB in Kerala by any standards  :Band:

----------


## KRRISH2255

China Release Ennanu... Avde Ninnu Kurachu Undaakkan Ulla Vakuppu Undu...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 18Cr Gross Kadannu Ennanu Arinjathu... Correct Update Kitteettillaa...


Kiduvee kidu......!Already 18Cr....! :Giveup:  Apol enthayalum share in the range 7.25-7.5Cr...!Amazing...! :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> keralthil including b and c 8c share kittumo...........


Urapalle...! :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Kiduvee kidu......!Already 18Cr....! Apol enthayalum share in the range 7.25-7.5Cr...!Amazing...!


much lower than expected  :Badpc:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> BB in Kerala by any standards


shanker standards nokkiyal maximum superhit  :Kalikkuva:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> much lower than expected


Yes..pratheekshichathilum alpam thaazhe aanu....!But considering the content nd opinion Keralathil valare mikacha perfo thanne aayirunnu..!20Cr kadakum final runil...!Which is exactly as I expected...!

----------


## Nithz

Feb20th Nu Bluray Hindi release aanu ennu kettu

----------


## aneesh mohanan

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Flackyz

200c  chiyan vikram..................

----------


## AnWaR

thakathu  :Band:

----------


## AnWaR

ippo tamil films ww all time toppers enganeya standing? @KRRISH2255

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ippo tamil films ww all time toppers enganeya standing? @KRRISH2255


Tamil Versions Maathram Aanel 
Endhiran
I
Kaththi
Shivaji
Linga 

All Versions Kootti Aanel
Endhiran
I 
Linga 
Shivaji
Kaththi

Endhrian & I Maathram No Changes In Possitions... Purely Based On INR Calculations... 
USD Calculationsil Changes Varum... Shivaji Will Be Second...

----------


## Jo Johnson

So the second largest Grosser belongs to Chiyaan Vikram...! :Giveup:

----------


## loudspeaker



----------


## Saathan

> So the second largest Grosser belongs to Chiyaan Vikram...!


kittendathu kitti.... vikram nte hard work veruthe ayilla  :Clapping:

----------


## K K R

> kittendathu kitti.... vikram nte hard veruthe ayilla


Pinalla..adhaanu ettuvum valiya santosham  :Band:  ..

----------


## ikka

> 


Enthilaanu kadathi vettiyathu??

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Enthilaanu kadathi vettiyathu??


Malaysia, Srilanka Singapore Collection Ok Aayrkkum... Also TN & Kerala... Vere Evdeyum Oru Chukkum Illaaa..,

----------


## ikka

TamilBoxOffice1.com @tamilBoxOffice1  ·  7h 7 hours ago
#I Kerala update 

*25 Days Gross : 18.05Cr 
Nett : 14.45Cr
Share : 7.05Cr* 

*Will end up All time top10 for any movie in Kerala #Phenomenal*
 @Jo Johnson & @KRRISH2255, is this collection correct??
 @KRRISH2255, can u provide top ten movies in terms of collection in kerala (A class and A-B-C combined separately)?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> TamilBoxOffice1.com @tamilBoxOffice1  ·  7h 7 hours ago
> #I Kerala update 
> 
> *25 Days Gross : 18.05Cr 
> Nett : 14.45Cr
> Share : 7.05Cr* 
> 
> *Will end up All time top10 for any movie in Kerala #Phenomenal*
>  @Jo Johnson & @KRRISH2255, is this collection correct??
>  @KRRISH2255, can u provide top ten movies in terms of collection in kerala (A class and A-B-C combined separately)?


Avarude Collection Thettaanu... Athil Kooduthal Vannittundu... 
And 18Cr Plus Gross Ulla 9 Movies Onnum Keralayil Illaa... They May Be Considerng Share... 
Angane Aavumbol It Will
Drishyam,BD,T20,Pazhassi,Mohini,Mary,Ordinary, Probably Classmates & Vellimoonga The Other 2...

----------


## Saathan

> Malaysia, Srilanka Singapore Collection Ok Aayrkkum... Also TN & Kerala... Vere Evdeyum Oru Chukkum Illaaa..,


Andra/Telangana vettichille?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Avarude Collection Thettaanu... Athil Kooduthal Vannittundu... 
> And 18Cr Plus Gross Ulla 9 Movies Onnum Keralayil Illaa... They May Be Considerng Share... 
> Angane Aavumbol It Will
> Drishyam,BD,T20,Pazhassi,Mohini,Mary,Ordinary, Probably Classmates & Vellimoonga The Other 2...


Share thanne aakanam....!Final A class Gross 20Cr kadakaan chance ille as the film is still running in all the main centers...!

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Share thanne aakanam....!Final A class Gross 20Cr kadakaan chance ille as the film is still running in all the main centers...!


Innu Vare Ulla Collection Naale Or Mattannaal Kittaan Chance Undu... 
Atharinjaal Urappikkaam Evde Vare Povum Ennu... 
Almost Closing A Class Collection Aayrkkum Innu Vare Ullathu... 
Athu Kazhinju Vallya Collection Onnum Kittaan Ponillaa

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Innu Vare Ulla Collection Naale Or Mattannaal Kittaan Chance Undu... 
> Atharinjaal Urappikkaam Evde Vare Povum Ennu... 
> Almost Closing A Class Collection Aayrkkum Innu Vare Ullathu... 
> Athu Kazhinju Vallya Collection Onnum Kittaan Ponillaa


Hmm.....Ithu Iyude 5th week alle....?Ipol ethra theatersil und....?19Cr+ A classil ninnu vannillenkil 20Cr kadakunna kaaryam doubtful aakum....!

----------


## KRRISH2255

@Saathan;    @Jo Johnson; Avanmaar PK Ennu Udheshichathu Pawan Kalyaanne Aanu PK Movie Allaa... 
Avanmaarude Reply Kidakkunnu... Sorry For Mistake Ennum Paranju... It's Not PK Movie It's Pawan Kalyan Ennu...  :Ennekollu: 

Aa Posts Njan Edit Cheythittundu... Bhaaiii Also Edit Cheythekku... 

Appol AP + TN + Kerala + Malaysia... I PKye Vettichu...  :cheers:  Vere Evde Enkilum...  :Thinking:

----------


## Saathan

> @Saathaan;   @Jo Johnson; Avanmaar PK Ennu Udheshichathu Pawan Kalyaanne Aanu PK Movie Allaa... 
> Avanmaarude Reply Kidakkunnu... Sorry For Mistake Ennum Paranju... It's Not PK Movie It's Pawan Kalyan Ennu... 
> 
> Aa Posts Njan Edit Cheythittundu... Bhaaiii Also Edit Cheythekku... 
> 
> Appol AP + TN + Kerala + Malaysia... I PKye Vettichu...  Vere Evde Enkilum...


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:   :Doh:   :Doh: 

njan ellam delete cheythu  :Vandivittu:

----------


## AnWaR

> Tamil Versions Maathram Aanel 
> Endhiran
> I
> Kaththi
> Shivaji
> Linga 
> 
> All Versions Kootti Aanel
> Endhiran
> ...


thanks...
ithinte okke rough crores koodi idamo...difference ariyana...

----------


## Raju

> thanks...
> ithinte okke rough crores koodi idamo...difference ariyana...


The makers announced that it cost them 170 cr. To get 170cr the gross should be 400 cr which only PK has done so far in India. 
This was to keep hype. The hindi version was a wash out. 
The main ploy of Askar Ravi is to make black money in to white. 
Only Mallus and Telugus fall for it other than of course Paandis.
A regional language movie budget at the most at I's level if reaches could be 70cr otherwise 30-40 cr at Kathis level. Rest are pure business hypes.
Think of it.

----------


## Iam RMU

Mind blowing numbers, considering the mixed opinion movie got. Shankar  :Clapping:

----------


## Nishpakshan

*Theatre: Ernakulam Kavitha
Date:07.02.2015
Time:6.00pm
Status:10%

Story:-

Oru modelinteyum Body builderudeyum pranayathinte katha.2 Linil parayavunna katha 3 houril parayunnu...athra mathram.Anyanum,Enthiranum okke edutha Shankarinte nizhal maathramaanu I-yil.

Positives:

# Direction

# Make Up

# Vikram

Negatives

# Songs 

# Story

# Herine

Last Word:-

Ithupoloru padathnu Nammude Suresh Gopiyettan thala vakkenda valla kaaryavum undo....


My Rating:- 2.00/ 5.00*

----------


## Mayavi 369

*I -**4th Week** [Released on Jan 14, 2015]*
*Run Till: Feb 8, 2015*
*No of days: 26* 
*Total No of Shows –* *11808**[85 Centers + 109 extra theatres]*

*1st Week–**6708 Shows* *(**81 Centers* */163 Theatres)* *||27 Extra theares Removed||723 SHs/D*
*2nd Week–**2623 Shows* *(**80 Centers* */101 Theatres)* *||1 Late Release||2 + 61 Theares Removed||375 SHs/D*
*3rd Week–**1940 Shows* *(**71 Centers* */85 Theatres)* *||1 Late Release||10+7 Theares Removed||283 SHs/D*
*4th Week–**537 Shows* *(**46 Centers* */53 Theatres)* *||2 Late Releases||27+7 Theares Removed||179 SHs/D*


1.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali   {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Thiruvananthapuram - New     {Jan 14:6 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
*Thiruvananthapuram - Sreepadmanabha[3 Shows]*     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 1529:RS@Devipriya,Jan 30-Feb 4:RS@Sreepadmanabha,Frm Feb 5:3 Shows}
2.Ernakulam - Kavitha
Ernakulam - PVR[5 Shows]   {Jan 14-15:15 Shows,Jan 16-22:16 Shows,Jan 23-29:10 Shows,Jan 30-Feb 2:8 Shows,Feb 3-4:7 Shows,Frm Feb 5:5 Shows}
Ernakulam - Cinemax[3 Shows]   {Jan 14-15:11 Shows,Frm Jan 16-22:10 Shows,Jan 23-29:5 shows,Frm Jan 30:3 Shows}
Ernakuam - Pan Cinemas[1 Show ]    {Jan 14-22:8 shows,Jan 23-29:2 Shows,Frm jan 30:1 Show}
3.Kozhikode - Kairali   {Jan 14-15:5 shows,frm jan 16:RS}
Kozhikode - Film City[3 Shows]   {Jan 14-15:24 Shows,Jan 16-22:15 Shows,Jan 23-31:4 Shows,Feb 1-4:5 Shows,Feb 5:4 Shows,Frm Feb 6:3 Shows}  
*4.Kollam - Archana*     {Jan 14-Feb 4:RS@Aaradhana,Frm Feb 5:RS@Archana}
Kollam - Carnival[2 Shows]       {Jan 14-15:9 Shows,Jan 16-22:6 shows,Jan 23-29:2 shows,Jan 30-Feb 4:3 Shows,Feb 5:2 Shows}
5.Pathanamthitta - Trinity[4 Shows]   {Jan 14-15:15 Shows,Jan 16-22:12 Shows,Frm Jan 23:4 Shows}
6.Alapuzha - Pankaj[1 Show] || Seethas[3 Shows]    {Jan 14-Feb 5:RS@Pankaj,Frm Feb 6:Pankaj(1 Show)||Seethas(3 Shows)}
7.Kottayam - Anand[3 Shows] || Asha[NS]     {Jan 14-22:RS,Frm Jan 23-Feb 5:NS,Frm feb 6:Anand(3 Shows)||Asha(NS)}
8.Thrissur - Kairali     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
9.Palakkadu - Sree Devidurga[3 Shows]    {Jan 14:5 Shows,Jan 15-Feb 4:RS,Frm Feb 5:3 Shows}
10.Kannur - Saritha
*11.Nedumangadu - Surya Paradise *      {Jan 14-Feb 4:RS@Surya,Frm Feb 5:RS@Surya Paradise }               
12.Vetturoad - Harishree[2 Shows]     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Jan 15-Feb 4:RS,Frm Feb 5:2 Shows}
13.Attingal - Dreams
14.Anchal - Archana Classics[2 Shows]       {Jan 14:5 Shows,Jan 15-Feb 5:RS,Frm Feb 6:2 Shows}
15.Karunagapally - TNP
13.Cherthala - Kairali[3 Shows]   {Jan 14-29:RS,frm Jan 30:3 shows}
17.Changanassery – Abhinaya  
*18.Pala - Yuvarani[NS]   * {Jan 14:5 Shows,Jan 15-Feb5:RS@Maharani,Frm feb 6:NS@Yuvarani}
19.Thalayolaparambu - Carnival[3 Shows]    {Jan 14:8 Shows,Jan 15:10 shows,Jan 16:8 shows,Jan 17-22:7 shows,Jan 23-Feb 4:3 Shows,Frm Feb 5:2 Shows}
*20.Thodupuzha – New *   {Jan 14-Feb 4:RS@Aishwariya,Feb 5:RS@New,Frm Feb 6:NS@New}
21.Kochi – Ajantha[3 Shows]   {Jan 14-29:RS,Jan 30-Feb 4:2 Shows@EVM,Frm Feb 5:3 Shows@Ajantha} 
22.Muvattupuzha - Cinepoint[1 Show]   {Jan 14-15:6 Shows,frm Jan 16-22:8 Shows,Jan 23-29:1 Show,Jan 30-Feb 5:2 Shows,Frm Feb 6:1 Show}
*23.Aluva – Madhurya*      {Jan 14-Feb 4:RS@Matha,Frm Feb 5:RS@Madhurya}
24.Angamali - Carnival[3 Shows]   {Jan 14-15:11 Shows,Jan 16-22:9 Shows,Frm Jan 23:3 shows}
25.Kodungallur – Sreekaleeshwari 1    {Jan 14-15:7 Shows,Jan 16:5 Shows,Frm Jan 17:RS}
26.Chalakkudy – D Cinemas[4 Shows]        {Jan 14-15:13 Shows,Jan 16-22:11 Shows,Frm Jan 23-29:5 Shows,Frm Jan 30:4 Shows}
*27.Mapranam - Varna*    {Jan 14-Feb 5:RS@Irinjalakuda - Mass,Frm Feb 6:RS@Mapranam - Varna}
28.Kanjani - Brahmakulam[3 Shows]    {Jan 14-29:RS,Frm Jan 30:3 Shows}
29.Guruvayoor – Balakrishna
30.Wadakkencherry- Jayabharath 1
31.Kollengode - Thankam[3 Shows]    {Jan 14-29:RS,Jan 30-Feb 5:3 Shows@Thankaraj,Frm Feb 6:3 Shows@THankam}    
32.Shornur - Melam[NS]      {Jan 14-Feb 5:RS,Frm Feb 6:NS}   
33.Kozhinjampara - Kaumalaya
*34.Ponnani - Aishwariya 2 *      {Jan 14-Feb 5:RS@Aishwariya 1,frm Feb 6:RS@Aishwariya 2}
*35.Nilambur – Fairyland 2 *      {Jan 14-Feb 5:rs@Fairyland 1,Frm Feb 6:RS@Fairyland2}
*36.Mukkam - Annas[3 Shows]*     {Jan 14-29:RS,Frm Jan 30-Feb 5:3 Shows@Abhilash,Frm Feb 6:3 Shows@Annas}
37.Mananthavadi - Maruthi[NS]    {Jan 14-Feb 5:RS,Frm Feb 6:NS}
*38.Thalassery - Liberty Mini Paradise*      {Jan 14-Feb 4:RS@iberty Paradise,Frm Feb 5:RS@Liberty Mini Paradise}
39.Payyanur -   Rajadhani
40.Kanhangad - Vinayaka Paraidse
*41.Kasargod - Narthaki[3 Shows]*     {Jan 14-Feb 4:RS@Mehaboob,Frm Feb 5:3 Shows@Narthaki}

*Frm Jan 16(3rd Week)*

42.Valarkkavu - Ganam

*Late Releases*
*Frm Jan 23(3rd Week)*

43.Kodakara - City CInemas

*Frm Jan 30(2nd Week)*

44.Oyoor -NVP[3 Shows]

*Frm Feb 6(1st Week)*

45.Haripad - Ashirwad
46.Peringottukara - Devaragam[3 Shows]

*Extra Theatre Removals*

*1 Day*
*Jan 14*

1.Pala - Yuvarani   {Removed by Cousins}

*2 Days*
*Jan 14-15*

2.Kottayam - Anaswara   {Removed by ambala}
3.Kottayam - Asha     {Remvoed by ambala}
4.Palakkadu - Priyadarshini     {Removed by Ambala}
5.Nedumangadu - Surya Paradise[5 show]    {Removed by Ambala}
6.Mavelikkara - Sandra    {Removed by Ambala}
7.Mavelikkara - Vallakalil   {Removed by Cousins}
8.Kattapana - Aishwariya   {Removed by Ambala}
9.Thodupuzha - Vismaya   {Removed by Ambala}
10.Kothamangalam - Jawahar     {Removed by Ambala}
11.Perumbavoor - EVM 2      {Removed by ambala}
12.Aluva - Madhurya     {Removed by Ambala}
13.Vadakkencherry - New Ragam    {Removed by Ambala}
14.Kollengode - Thanam   {Removed by Ambala}
15.Valancherry - Pavithra   {Removed by Ambala}
16.Mukkam - Little Rose   {Removed by Ambala}
17.Thalassery - Liberty Little Paradise {Removed by Ambala}
18.Thalassery - Liberty Mini Paradise  {Removed by Ninja}
19.Thalassery - Liberty Suite   {Removed by PK}
20.Iritty - New India     {Removed by ambala}
21.Thaliparamba - Crown    {Removed by Ammaykoryu pottu}
22.Payyanur - Sumangali   {Removed by PK}
23.Payyanur - Sumangali cineplex   {Removed by Ambala}
24.Kanhangad - New Vinayaka   {Removed by Ambala}
25.Kanhangad - Sree Vinayaka   {Removed by Kalidasan kavitha ezhuthuayanu}
26.Kasargod - Mugal   {Removed by Alone}
27.Kasargod - Narthaki    {Removed by Ambala}

*5 Days*
*Jan 14-18*

28.Adoor - Nadam[2 Shows]    {Jan 14:RS,Frm Jan 15:2 shows}

*9 Days*
*Jan 14-22*

29.Thiruvananthapuram - Sree     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}    {Removed by Mili}
30.Thiruvananthapuram - Sreepadmanabha    {Removed by Mariyam Mukku}
31.Ernakulam - Saritha   {Removed by Rasam}
32.Ernakulam - Sangeetha    {Removed by Ambala}
33.Ernakulam - Q Cinemas[8 Shows]    {Jan 14:4 shows,Frm Jan 15:8 shows}
34.Kozhikode - Apsara    {Removed by Picket 43}
35.Kozhikode - Sree   {jan 14-15:3 shows,Frm Jan 16:rs}     {Removed by Mili}
36.Kollam - Dhanya   {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}   {Removed by Picket 43}
37.Kollam - Remya     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}   {Removed by baby}
38.Kollam - Prince    {Removed by Mili}
39.Pathanamthitta - Aishwariya     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}    {Removed by Mili}
40.Alapuzha - Seethas    {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}    {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
41.Thrissur - Sree[3 Shows]   {Removed by mili}
42.Thrissur - Sapna   {Removed by Rasam}
43.Thrissur - Ravikrishna    {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}    {Removed by Picket 43}
44.Palakkadu - Priyathama   {Removed by Ambala}
45.Kannur - Savitha    {Removed by baby}
46.Kannur- Samudra    {Removed by picket 43}
47.Kannur- Sagara       {Removed by rasam}
48.Kaliyikkavila - Thameens Max    {Jan 14:7 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}     {Removed by rasam}
49.Kaliyikkavila - Sree Saraswathy     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}     {removed by Mariyam Mukku}
50.Nedumangadu - Sree Saraswathi     {Jan 14-16:5 shows,frm jan 17:rs}   {Removed by Picket 43}
51.Kadinamkulam - V Tracks     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}    {Removed by mariyam Mukku}
52.Varkala - Vimala     {Removed by Picket 43}
53.Anchal - Archana Moviemax    {Jan 14:5 Shows,Jan 15-17:RS,jan 18:5 Shows,Frm jan 19:rs}    {Removed by picket 43}
54.Cherthala - Sree    {Removed by Mili}
55.Changanassery - Anu       {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
56.Pala - Jose    {Removed by Mili}
57.Thalayolaparambu - Nice    {removed by Picket 43}
58.Erattupetta - Surya    {Removed by Ambala}
59.Koothattukulam - V Cinema 1   {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
60.Thodupuzha - Laya     {Removed by Picket 43}
61.Thodupuzha - Daya   {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
62.Muvattupuzha - Latha  {Removed by Mariyam muku}
63.Kothamangalam - EVM   {Removed by Rasam}
64.Kanjani - Simla   {Removed by Mariyam Mukku}
65.Guruvayoor - Appas     {Removed by mili}
66.Wadakkencherry- Jayabharath  Movies    {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
67.Kollengode - Gayathri    {Removed by Rasam}
68.Cherpulassery - Plaza    {Removed by Mariyam muku}
69.Mannarkkad - Okaz  {Removed by mili}
70.Ponnani - Shakthi      {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}   {removed by Rasam}
71.Valancherry - Karthika   {Removed by Mili}
72.Tirur - Anugraha    {Removed by Picket 43}
73.Perinthalmanna - K C Movies   {Removed by baby}
74.Tanur - PVS Paradise  {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
75.Kottakka - Leena 2      {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}    {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
76.Parappanangadi - Pallavi   {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
77.Manjeri - Sreedevi Cinepalace  {Removed by Rasam}
78.Nilambur – Fairyland 2   {Removed by Mariyam Mukku}
79.Mukkam – Rose   {Removed by Picket 43}
80.Mukkam - Annas   {Removed by Mariyam Mukku}
81.Vadakara - Mudra    {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
82.Batheri - Athulya[1 Show]    {Jan 14-15:RS,Frm Jan 16:1 Show}
83.Batheri - Matha   {Removed by Rasam}
84.Mananthavadi - Veena    {Removed by picket 43}
85.Thalassery - Liberty Movies     {Removed by baby}
86.Payyanur - Rajadhani Miniplex    {Removed by Baby}
87.Kanhangad - Vinayaka      {Removed by Mili}
88.Kasargod - Samrat   {Removed by Picket 43}

*16 Days*
*Jan 14-29*

89.Palakkadu - Priya    {Removed by isai}
90.Puthoor - Chellam        {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}   {Removed by Picket 43}
91.Karunagapally - Khans[MS]     {Jan 14-22:RS,frm Jan 23:MS}
92.Eramallur - Sania[3 Shows]    {Jan 14-22:RS,Frm Jan 23:3 Shows}   {Removed by Picket 43}
93.Kodungallur - Sreekaleeshwari 2[1 Show]      {Jan 14-15:7 Shows,Jan 16:5 Shows,Jan 17-22:RS,Frm Jan 23:1 Show}
94.Wadakkencherry- Jayabharath 2  {removed by Picket 43}
95.Kalpetta - Jaithra[NS]      {Jan 14-22:RS,Frm Jan 23:NS}

*22 Days*
*Jan 14-Feb 4*

96.Attingal - Ganga      {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}   {Removed by Picet 43}
97.Muvattupuzha - Issacs[MS]     {Jan 14-22:RS,frm Jan 23:MS}
98.Paravoor - Chitranjali[2 SHows]   {Jan 14-29:RS,Frm Jan 30:2 Shows}    

*23 Days*
*Jan 14-Feb 5*

99.Thiruvananthapuram - Anjali    {Jan 14:6 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}   {Removed by Shamithab}
100.Kottayam - Abhilash[3 Shows]    {Jan 14-22:RS,Frm Jan 23:3 Shows}    {Removed by shamithab} 
*101.Perinthalmanna - KC  Movies*    {jan 14-29:RS@KC Neon Movies,Frm Jan 30:RS@KC Neon}   {Removed by Super Khiladi}
102.Angadipuram - Central Cini[2 Shows]    {Jan 14-22:10 Shows,Frm Jan 23:2 Shows}

*Removals*
*9 Days*
*Jan 14-22*

1.Padanthalumoodu - IMP[MS]       {Jan 14-15:RS,Frm Jan 16:MS}
2.Erattupetta - Metro    {Removed by cousins}

*16 Days*
*Jan 14-29*

3.Mundakkayam - Galaxy  {removed by Picket 43}
4.Kanjirappally – Grand Opera   {Removed by Picket 43}
5.Adimali - Matha   {Removed by Picket 43}
6.Rajakumari - MarBaesil EVM   {Removed by Ambala}
7.Kothamangalam - Aan    {Removed by No 1}
8.Goolikadavu - Athulya     {Removed by ambala}
9.Tanur - PVS   {Removed by No 1}
10.Parappanangadi - Jayakerala   {Removed by Ambala}
11.Malappuram - Anand    {Removed by Mili}
12.Kalpetta - Ananthaveera[3 Shows]    {Removed by Picket 43}

*22 Days*
*Jan 14-Feb 4*

13.Kaliyikkavila - Sree Kaleeshwari     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}   {Removed by Yennai arindhaal}
14.Shakthikulangara - Capithans[3 Shows]   {Jan 14-29:RS,Frm Jan 30:3 Shows}    {Removed by Yennai Arindhaal}
*15.Mavellikkara - Sandra[3 Shows] *     {Jan 14-29:RS@Santhosh,frm Jan 30:3 shows@Sandra}  {Removed by Picket 43}
16.Ezhupunna - Rekha[3 Shows]      {Jan 14-22:3 Shows,Jan 23-29:1 show,Frm Jan 30:3 Shows}   {Removed by Yennai arindhaal}
*17.Koothattukulam - V Cinema 2[1 Show] || V Cinema 1[1 Show]*    {Jan 1429:RS@V Cinema 2,Frm Jan 30:V Cinema 1(1 Show)||V Cinema 2(1 Show)}  
18.Perumbavoor - EVM 1[3 Shows]      {Jan 14-22:RS,Frm Jan 23:3 SHows}   {Removed by Yennai arindhaal}
19.Vadakkencherry – Thalam    {Removed by yennai arindhaal}
20.Mannarkkad - Prathibha[1 Show]   {Jan 14-29:RS,Frm Jan 30:1 show}
21.Iritty - New India Paradise[3 Shows]     {Jan 14- 29:RS,frm jan 30:3 shows}    {Removed by Yennai Arindhaal}
22.Thalipparamba - Classics    {Removed by Yennai Arindhaal}

*23 Days*
*Jan 14-Feb 5*

23.Varkala - Star   {Removed by Aadu}
24.Punalur - Ramraj        {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}   {Removed by Aadu}
25.Kottarakkara - Minerva[2 Shows]    {Jan 14:6 Shows,Jan 15-29:RS,Frm Jan 30:2 Shows}
*26.Adoor - Nadam*     {Jan 14-29:RS@Nayanam,Frm Jan 30:RS@Nadam}   {Removed by Aadu}
17. Kattapana - Sagara    {Removed by mariyam Muku}
28.Paravoor - Shafas[1 Show]    {Jan 14-15:RS,Jan 16-22:2 shows,Frm Jan 23:1 Show}
29.Kunnamkulam - Thavoos    {Removed by Shamithab}
30.Cherpulassery - Grand[1 Show]   {Jan 14-29:RS,Frm Jan 30:1 show}
31.Valancherry – Sreekumar    {Removed by Aadu}
32.Tirur - Central    {Removed by Shamithab}
33.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya[3 Shows]    {Jan 14:25 Shows,Jan 15:20 Shows,Jan 16-22:15 Shows,Jan 23-24:1 Show,Jan 25-29:2 shows,Frm Jan 30:3 Shows}
*34.Kottakkal – Leena 2*    {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15-29:RS@Leena 1,Frm Jan 30:RS@Leena 2}   {Removed by Shamithab}
35.Manjeri - Devaki Cinemas[2 Shows]    {Jan 14-29:rs,Frm Jan 30:2 Shows} 
36.Kondotty - Kalpaka    {Removed by aadu}
37.Vadakara - Keerthi[3 Shows]     {Jan 14-29:RS,Frm Jan 30:3 Shows}  {removed by No 1}
38.Koyilandi - Dwaraka    {Removed by Aadu}
39.Batheri - Aiswariya[2 Shows]    {Jan 14-29:RS,frm Jan 30:2 Shows} 




Thx madhavanunni

----------


## Jo Johnson

12k crossed easily...! :cheers:

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> So the second largest Grosser belongs to Chiyaan Vikram...!


ok ok...........but no. 1  thalaivar..........thalaivar .......enna ..summavaaa.......

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ok ok...........but no. 1  thalaivar..........thalaivar .......enna ..summavaaa.......


Thalaivar ellaathukum mele....! :Giveup:

----------


## rajees

Innale padam kandu 

nalla onnamtharam koothara 

shanker vinayanu padikukayaano 

+ve vikram mathram....

----------


## sali

Thanks for the review  ishtapettilla alle  :On The Quiet2:

----------


## Jo Johnson

Woww...nishpakshan...! :Laughing:

----------


## maryland

thanks... :Thnku: 
athukkum mele... :Clap:

----------


## ITV

Thanks anna

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## hakkimp

Thanks Nikshpakshan

----------


## loudspeaker

+1 
heroine

----------


## jimmy

> *Theatre: Ernakulam Kavitha
> Date:07.02.2015
> Time:6.00pm
> Status:10%
> 
> Story:-
> 
> Oru modelinteyum Body builderudeyum pranayathinte katha.2 Linil parayavunna katha 3 houril parayunnu...athra mathram.Anyanum,Enthiranum okke edutha Shankarinte nizhal maathramaanu I-yil.
> 
> ...


ivide mammootty e polullavarude movies thalanrizha keeri vimarsikkunnavar ithu polulla chavar tamil hindi movies ne kotti kozhichu van vijayamakkunnu, avide lokk onnum oru prasanamalla, ellam hi tech :Vedi:  alle

----------


## KeralaVarma

thanks nishpakshan kure naalayallo kandittu

----------


## GangsteR

> *I -**4th Week** [Released on Jan 14, 2015]*
> *Run Till: Feb 8, 2015*
> *No of days: 26* 
> *Total No of Shows –* *11808**[85 Centers + 109 extra theatres]*
> 
> *1st Week–**6708 Shows* *(**81 Centers* */163 Theatres)* *||27 Extra theares Removed||723 SHs/D*
> *2nd Week–**2623 Shows* *(**80 Centers* */101 Theatres)* *||1 Late Release||2 + 61 Theares Removed||375 SHs/D*
> *3rd Week–**1940 Shows* *(**71 Centers* */85 Theatres)* *||1 Late Release||10+7 Theares Removed||283 SHs/D*
> *4th Week–**537 Shows* *(**46 Centers* */53 Theatres)* *||2 Late Releases||27+7 Theares Removed||179 SHs/D*
> ...


thanx mayu.

----------


## solomon joseph

:Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> thanks...
> ithinte okke rough crores koodi idamo...difference ariyana...


Endhiran 63 Million USD Around 283Cr... Innu Almost 390Cr)
Shivaji 36 Million USD Around 148Cr... Innu Almost 223Cr... 
I 33.5Million USD... Around 208Cr... (19Days) No Changes... 
Linga 25 Million USD... Around 152Cr... No Big Changes... 
Thuppakki 23 Million USD... 124Cr... Innu Almost 142Cr... 
Ezham Arivu 21 Million USD... 105Cr... Innu Almost 130Cr... 
Singham 2 21Million USD... 123Cr... Innu Almost 130Cr... 
Kaththi 20.5 Million USD... 126Cr... No Big Changes... 

Vere Oru Padavum 20 Million USD Cover Cheythittillaaa... Inclusive Of All Versions... 

Tamil Version Maathram Aavumbol Changes Varum... It Will Be Like... 
Endhiran 42.30Million USD Around 190Cr... Innu Almost 262Cr... 
Shivaji 30 Million USD Around 123Cr... Innu Almost 186Cr... 
I 23.84Million USD Around 148Cr... (19Days) No Big Changes... 
Thuppakki 21.8Million USD 118Cr... Innu Almost 135Cr... 
Kaththi 20.5Million USD... 126Cr... No Big Changes... 

Tamil Versions Maathram Vere Oru Padavum 20Million USD Kadannittillaaa...

----------


## Don Mathew

Nishpakshan is back... :Laughing:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ajay @uktamilbo 
#I UK *25 Days* - £391,231 (3.7 cr).
Phenomenal business. Extended at 1
location for its 4th week - a very rare
achievement.

----------


## GangsteR

#YennaiArindhaal - A Record for # of
Countries: #YennaiArindhaal - 28 #
Lingaa - 27 #Kocha - 27 #I - 26 #Kaththi
- 25 via @tamilBoxOffice1

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Mind blowing numbers, considering the mixed opinion movie got. Shankar


enthonnu mind blowing ? ussain bolt 10 sec il 100mtrs odiyaal ath mosham performance aanu

----------


## Saathan

> Ajay @uktamilbo 
> #I UK *25 Days* - £391,231 (3.7 cr).
> Phenomenal business. Extended at 1
> location for its 4th week - a very rare
> achievement.


4th week evide ayirunnu?

----------


## Iam RMU

> enthonnu mind blowing ? ussain bolt 10 sec il 100mtrs odiyaal ath mosham performance aanu


pon anna e padatinte wom vech eth anyaya collection ane. Nenga 30cr expect cheytatinu makers enth pizachu. Keralatil adyam ayi 1cr, 15cr, 18 cr kadana tamil padangal shankarnte thane ale pine entha

----------


## Iam RMU

> enthonnu mind blowing ? ussain bolt 10 sec il 100mtrs odiyaal ath mosham performance aanu


pon anna e padatinte wom vech eth anyaya collection ane. Nenga 30cr expect cheytatinu makers enth pizachu. Keralatil adyam ayi 1cr, 15cr, 18 cr kadana tamil padangal shankarnte thane ale pine entha

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> pon anna e padatinte wom vech eth anyaya collection ane. Nenga 30cr expect cheytatinu makers enth pizachu. Keralatil adyam ayi 1cr, 15cr, 18 cr kadana tamil padangal shankarnte thane ale pine entha


1cr um 2cr um 5cr um 10cr um okke shanker padangal thaane.. shanker padam 10 kadannappol vere aarenkilum 5 thottittundo ennu doubt aanu.. athu kondokke aanu parayunnath innathe ticket rate il 20cr eduthaal kashtichu kadannu koodi enne parayan aavoo

----------


## maryland

> 1cr um 2cr um 5cr um 10cr um okke shanker padangal thaane.. shanker padam 10 kadannappol vere aarenkilum 5 thottittundo ennu doubt aanu.. athu kondokke aanu parayunnath innathe ticket rate il 20cr eduthaal kashtichu kadannu koodi enne parayan aavoo


siggy... :salut:

----------


## GangsteR

MovieCrow Box Office Report - February 5 to 8
Ajith's Yennai Arindhaal took an earth-shattering opening
across the world last weekend, and especially in Chennai,
the movie was the unanimous choice of all movie buffs and
'Thala' fans alike. Check out the box office ranking of Tamil
movies in Chennai during last weekend.
1. Yennai Arindhaal
Ajith's stellar performance has impressed one and all, while
Gautham Menon's screenplay has received slightly mixed
response. However, it is good to see him finding back his
touch. It would be crucial for the film to retain most of the
screens in the upcoming weekend, with Dhanush's Anegan
hitting the screens.
2. I
Vikram's I is still going strong across multiplexes, and
people are attracted to the theatres to witness Vikram's
painstaking efforts. Having completed 25 days at the box
office with high occupancy levels, the movie has been
declared a mega hit.
3. Isai
In spite of positive reviews, SJ Surya's Isai lost many of its
screens in the second weekend, due to the release of Yennai
Arindhaal . Ideally, the movie should have released with a
larger window of free run.
Other Movies
GV Prakash's Darling is running across a handful of screens,
and the movie's 'Hit' status has given a dream start to GV
Prakash's acting career.
Upcoming week's releases
Dhanush's most anticipated film Anegan will be hitting the
screens on February 13. The teaser, trailer and 'Danga
Maari' track have created a huge buzz already.

----------


## KRRISH2255

> #YennaiArindhaal - A Record for # of
> Countries: #YennaiArindhaal - 28 #
> Lingaa - 27 #Kocha - 27 #I - 26 #Kaththi
> - 25 via @tamilBoxOffice1


Countries YA Record Ok Thanneee But Screens...  :Rolleyes: 
I 629 Screens... Linga 510 Screens... YA 427Screens Kaththi 423... Endhiran Was More...

----------


## KRRISH2255

12K In 28Days... Fastest Ever In Kerala...  :cheers:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 12K In 28Days... Fastest Ever In Kerala...


Collection 4 weeksil 19Cr kadakumo..?

----------


## Jo Johnson

1st Blockbuster of 2015 at the KBO...! :cheers:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Collection 4 weeksil 19Cr kadakumo..?


Parayaan Pattillaaa... Sunday Vare Ullaa Details Kittiyaal Oru Rough Idea Kittum,,.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

TN GROSS - PER DAY AVG (Opening
weekend) #Lingaa - 11cr #i - 9.9cr #
YennaiArindhaal 8.2cr #Kaththi - 7.4cr
YA & Lingaa non-festive weekend

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Saathan

collection wise TN and kerala BB... overseas BB... telugu Superhit... Hindi belowAvg...

----------


## Mayavi 369

TamilBoxOffice1.com ‏@TamilBoxOffice1

#I in UAE emerges as the biggest grosser crossing #Endhiran

1st wknd - $1,172,951
2nd wknd- $185,629
3rd wknd - $42,203

Total - $1,549,934

----------


## KRRISH2255

I 24 Days Kerala Gross 18.12Cr In 24Days...  :cheers:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> TamilBoxOffice1.com ‏@TamilBoxOffice1
> 
> #I in UAE emerges as the biggest grosser crossing #Endhiran
> 
> 1st wknd - $1,172,951
> 2nd wknd- $185,629
> 3rd wknd - $42,203
> 
> Total - $1,549,934


Ambhambhoooo... Kidu Collection... Approx 9.63Cr From UAE...  :cheers:

----------


## KRRISH2255

I Crossed Shivaji In Overseas... Collected 8.17Milion USD... Around 50.14Cr... Shivaji 8Million USD... 
Second Ever Tamil Movie To Cross 50Cr From All Versions... Endhiran Was 12Million USD & Approx 55Cr...

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Jo Johnson

Moving towards 20Cr in Kerala as predicted..! :Giveup: 

Kidu opinion aayirunnel 25Crum kadannu poyene....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> I 24 Days Kerala Gross 18.12Cr In 24Days...


20Crilekulla pokaanu...! :Giveup: Kidu opinion aayirunnel easily kadannene....ithu ipol just kadannekum...! :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Moving towards 20Cr in Kerala as predicted..!
> 
> Kidu opinion aayirunnel 25Crum kadannu poyene....!


20 cr pokumo? chances are less

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 20 cr pokumo? chances are less


Nope...nalla chance ind..!Next weekum free run aanu..!4th weekilum tharakedillaatha collection und..!

----------


## jeeva

BIggest Tamil hit  in kerala..... :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## jeeva

> Nope...nalla chance ind..!Next weekum free run aanu..!4th weekilum tharakedillaatha collection und..!


20 cr marikidakkum total runnil including B center next week ethokke release undhu....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Nope...nalla chance ind..!Next weekum free run aanu..!4th weekilum tharakedillaatha collection und..!


Next Week Evida Free Run  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## KeralaVarma

tnil e varshathe aadya blok buster alle

----------


## KRRISH2255

> tnil e varshathe aadya blok buster alle


Yup... 75Cr Plus Gross In TN... Only Second Movie To Do So After Endhiran...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Next Week Evida Free Run


Next week etha malayalam release..?Anegan maathram alle ullu big release..?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Next week etha malayalam release..?Anegan maathram alle ullu big release..?


Anegan 90 Screens

Saaradhi

1000 Oru Note Paranja Kadha

Friendship

Roy

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Anegan 90 Screens
> 
> Saaradhi
> 
> 1000 Oru Note Paranja Kadha
> 
> Friendship
> 
> Roy


Past ithok aano competition...? :Laughing: 

I will continue in more than 25 centers which is more than enough..! :Giveup:

----------


## jeeva

> Anegan 90 Screens
> 
> Saaradhi
> 
> 1000 Oru Note Paranja Kadha
> 
> Friendship
> 
> Roy


apool jo paraghthu sariyanallo.........no threts

----------


## jeeva

I the only filim completing 25 days in Nilambure after a long period :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

I 24 daysil 18.12cr according to krrish..! :Giveup: 

30 daysil 19cr aduth collection varum...!5th weekilum athyavashyam collect cheyyum.!20cr is very much ON..! :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Moving towards 20Cr in Kerala as predicted..!
> 
> Kidu opinion aayirunnel 25Crum kadannu poyene....!


sivaji range padam aayirunenki thanne 30cr aayaane.. indian , gentleman range vannirunenkil  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Iam RMU

> sivaji range padam aayirunenki thanne 30cr aayaane.. indian , gentleman range vannirunenkil


indian range padam onum shankarne kond eni patila. He is nearing saturation point. It happens to every film maker's. Christoher Nolanu matram ane e saturation point ethu vare kanatathu  :Laughing:  . He is getting better and better after each film. Oru pukka shankar entertainer varanam on the back drops of corruption .  :Band:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> indian range padam onum shankarne kond eni patila. He is nearing saturation point. It happens to every film maker's. Christoher Nolanu matram ane e saturation point ethu vare kanatathu  . He is getting better and better after each film. Oru pukka shankar entertainer varanam on the back drops of corruption .


Hollywood il prayam koodumthorum creativity koodi koodi  aanu varunnathu....speilberg cameron peter jackson ellam angane thanne...dhe ippom nolanum......but indiayil 50 plus ayal directors graph thazhottanu generally.....but shankarnte thoughts n ideas onnum kaimosam vannitila...all that he urgently  required now is a good backup in screenplay writing.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Hollywood il prayam koodumthorum creativity koodi koodi  aanu varunnathu....speilberg cameron peter jackson ellam angane thanne...dhe ippom nolanum......but indiayil 50 plus ayal directors graph thazhottanu generally.....but shankarnte thoughts n ideas onnum kaimosam vannitila...all that he urgently  required now is a good backup in screenplay writing.


Shankarne pole oru directornu scriptingnu vendi oru teamne vachu koode..?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Past ithok aano competition...?
> 
> I will continue in more than 25 centers which is more than enough..!





> apool jo paraghthu sariyanallo.........no threts


HO il Aan Pokunath , Main Centers Ozhike Ellam Removal Aan

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Shankarne pole oru directornu scriptingnu vendi oru teamne vachu koode..?


Oru scriptnte almost oru 85 90% shankarinte manassil kanum....baki scenesum ezhuthi ellam onnu order aki set cheythu dialouges sharp akunna paniye additional script writers nu ullu.....Sujatha n balakumaran athu vruthiyayi cheythirunnu....but subha pora (avar thanne 2 per und ennittum)

Pinne multi writers southil angane common ayitila...bollywoodil undu...Shankar adutha padathil enkilum oru nalla teamine develop cheyyunnathu nannayirikum.

----------


## Jo Johnson

> HO il Aan Pokunath , Main Centers Ozhike Ellam Removal Aan


Main centers ozhike means 5-10 centersil maathrame next week pokuu ennaano..?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Main centers ozhike means 5-10 centersil maathrame next week pokuu ennaano..?


Atrak Okke Chance Ullu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Atrak Okke Chance Ullu


Nope...Anegan ozhichu matu filmsinonnum Iyude athra collection polum varilla...!So I will continue in more than 25 centers..!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Nope...Anegan ozhichu matu filmsinonnum Iyude athra collection polum varilla...!So I will continue in more than 25 centers..!


More Than 25 Onnum Kaanilla , Pinne Ajith Padam Pottiyath Kond Avide Bakki Padangal Kayariyal Kaanumayirikkum

----------


## Jo Johnson

> More Than 25 Onnum Kaanilla , Pinne Ajith Padam Pottiyath Kond Avide Bakki Padangal Kayariyal Kaanumayirikkum


Athentha Ajith padathinu 100 screens onnum vendallo 3rd week kalikan....athinum 25 ok mathi...vereyum films undallo like muku...mili and picket....Iku sugamayi over 25 centers kitum 5th week..!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Athentha Ajith padathinu 100 screens onnum vendallo 3rd week kalikan....athinum 25 ok mathi...vereyum films undallo like muku...mili and picket....Iku sugamayi over 25 centers kitum 5th week..!


Muku Okke Theernu , Last Week Thanne 25 Shw Ullu ; Ee Week Iranguna Padam Ellam 40 - 50 Screens Undenn Thonunu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Muku Okke Theernu , Last Week Thanne 25 Shw Ullu ; Ee Week Iranguna Padam Ellam 40 - 50 Screens Undenn Thonunu


Miliyum Picketum ok theerarayille....?Iku ipozhum 1cr per week collection und...!Nissaara kaaryaano..?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Miliyum Picketum ok theerarayille....?Iku ipozhum 1cr per week collection und...!Nissaara kaaryaano..?


A Class Colln Almost Theernnu ; Ini B & C Nokkam

----------


## Jo Johnson

> A Class Colln Almost Theernnu ; Ini B & C Nokkam


Almost theernnathaano last week 1cr vannath.
.?athrayum collection ulla vere ethu padam undayirunnu last week other than YA....?Para kelkate... :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Almost theernnathaano last week 1cr vannath.
> .?athrayum collection ulla vere ethu padam undayirunnu last week other than YA....?Para kelkate...


Last Week Ennath Nee Enta Udhesikunath Padam Ippo HO il Aan Pokunath Atha Paranjath ; Last Week Alallo Mon - Thu

----------


## GangsteR

> More Than 25 Onnum Kaanilla , Pinne Ajith Padam Pottiyath Kond Avide Bakki Padangal Kayariyal Kaanumayirikkum


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Last Week Ennath Nee Enta Udhesikunath Padam Ippo HO il Aan Pokunath Atha Paranjath ; Last Week Alallo Mon - Thu


HO collection ntha collection alle..?Last friday koodi athayath 4th weekend 1st dayil 26 lacs Gross vannu from 40+ centers..!Athrayum collection ulloru film paranje....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 


Ajithinte PAdam Kerala Nalla Loss Aan Athin Nee  :Ennekollu:  iTtit Karyamilla  :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ajithinte PAdam Kerala Nalla Loss Aan Athin Nee  iTtit Karyamilla


Ithipoleyoru film 2.4cr koduthedutha mandane paranjal mathi...! :Ennekollu:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ithipoleyoru film 2.4cr koduthedutha mandane paranjal mathi...!


2.40 Cr + Screening License & Publicity = 3 Cr Aayi

----------


## Mayavi 369

> HO collection ntha collection alle..?Last friday koodi athayath 4th weekend 1st dayil 26 lacs Gross vannu from 40+ centers..!Athrayum collection ulloru film paranje....


Mon - Thu Enn Parayumbo Nee Veendum Last Weekendilek Pokunnu  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 2.40 Cr + Screening License & Publicity = 3 Cr Aayi



Final share over 2cr varum enthaayalum....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Final share over 2cr varum enthaayalum....


Appo 1 Cr Pending Aaye

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Mon - Thu Enn Parayumbo Nee Veendum Last Weekendilek Pokunnu


Friday vanna 26 lacsum HO collection aanu Mr....

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Appo 1 Cr Pending Aaye


Baaki run anusarichirikum....!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Friday vanna 26 lacsum HO collection aanu Mr....


Ee Week Nalla Pole Down Aayade  :Doh: 

Krrsih Paranjit Njan Centuryil Vilichu Avar Paranjathan

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Baaki run anusarichirikum....!


Ini Enthonn Run , Ktym Okke Anegan Kayariyille Dhanyayil

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ee Week Nalla Pole Down Aayade 
> 
> Krrsih Paranjit Njan Centuryil Vilichu Avar Paranjathan


Oh i c....nokaam..! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ini Enthonn Run , Ktym Okke Anegan Kayariyille Dhanyayil


Remya undallo......

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Remya undallo......


Remyayil Aadu Continue Cheyyum , Pinne Royum Avide Thanne Aan

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Oh i c....nokaam..!


Ee Friday B & C Wide Rlz Cheyyan Aan Plan Ennum Paranju

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ee Friday B & C Wide Rlz Cheyyan Aan Plan Ennum Paranju


B n Cyilok ipol cube system aano atho print aano..?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> B n Cyilok ipol cube system aano atho print aano..?


Qube , UFO Thanne

----------


## Mayavi 369

1st Movie To Run 25 Days @ City Cinemas Kodakara -

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Qube , UFO Thanne


Oh k.....B n Cyil release cheyyate...opam A class centersilum kaanum...! :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Oh k.....B n Cyil release cheyyate...opam A class centersilum kaanum...!


Ippo B & C Rates Okke Heavy Aan

----------


## KRRISH2255

I Overseas Total Collection In 26Days... 8.17Million USD... All Time Second...  :cheers: 

Highest Collected Single Locations... 

Malaysia -- 20,53,242 USD.... (All Time 3rd)
USA + CAN -- 17,40,904 USD... (All Time 2nd)
UAE --- 15,49,934 USD.... (All Time Record)
UK --- 391,231 GBP... (All Time 3rd)
Australia --- 347,763 AUD... (All Time Record)

Singapore & Srilanka 850K & 750K USD Approx Undu... But Dnt Know Posstions...

----------


## GangsteR

> Ajithinte PAdam Kerala Nalla Loss Aan Athin Nee  iTtit Karyamilla


padatinate run kazhiyum munpu loss aanennu nee teerumanicho

----------


## Mayavi 369

> padatinate run kazhiyum munpu loss aanennu nee teerumanicho


Therumanichu , Ini Ninte Sammatham Veno

----------


## anupkerb1

> padatinate run kazhiyum munpu loss aanennu nee teerumanicho


Etra Kerala rights....endhayalum collctn Elam mosh tane annuu..chennai polum.

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Etra Kerala rights....endhayalum collctn Elam mosh tane annuu..chennai polum.


2.4 Cr Risghts + Screening License & Publicity Comes Arnd 3 Cr 

3cr Share Venam Safe Aakan Appozha Profit Aakumenn  :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> I Overseas Total Collection In 26Days... 8.17Million USD... All Time Second... 
> 
> Highest Collected Single Locations... 
> 
> Malaysia -- 20,53,242 USD.... (All Time 3rd)
> USA + CAN -- 17,40,904 USD... (All Time 2nd)
> UAE --- 15,49,934 USD.... (All Time Record)
> UK --- 391,231 GBP... (All Time 3rd)
> Australia --- 347,763 AUD... (All Time Record)
> ...


Anagne Evidenkilum Okke Entirane Pottichu Alle

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Anagne Evidenkilum Okke Entirane Pottichu Alle


Yup... Oduvil Athu Nadannu 2-3 Areas Aanelum... Kerala, UAE & Australia...  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

> Therumanichu , Ini Ninte Sammatham Veno


nee teerumanichal flop aaya padam hit aakumo hit flop aakumo  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## GangsteR

> Etra Kerala rights....endhayalum collctn Elam mosh tane annuu..chennai polum.


haha aaru paranju.. chennayil three days njan undaarnu, avidunu padavum kandu...avidutae tirakku nerittu kandataanu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> nee teerumanichal flop aaya padam hit aakumo hit flop aakumo


Athin Njan Onnum Paranjilallo , YA Kerala Loss Aakum Ennalle Paranjullu ; Ath Nalathe Removals Koodi Kaanumbo Machanu Manasilakum ; -ve Report Vanna Anjaante 1st Week Share Kittiyitilla YA in

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Athin Njan Onnum Paranjilallo , YA Kerala Loss Aakum Ennalle Paranjullu ; Ath Nalathe Removals Koodi Kaanumbo Machanu Manasilakum ; -ve Report Vanna Anjaante 1st Week Share Kittiyitilla YA in


Ethayalum Anjante athra loss undaavilla... :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ethayalum Anjante athra loss undaavilla...


Anjanu Ithilum Rights Undayirunnu

----------


## Mayavi 369

Nale Muthal Comeback @ Mavelikara Pratibha - 2 Shws

----------


## Mayavi 369

Nale Muthal Comeback @ Punalur Sreepadmanabha -4 Shws

----------


## arjunan

Kerala 20 crore aduthu ayalle. 2015 il ithuvare irangiya malayalam films collection ellaam kootiyaalum 20 crore varumo. :Ahupinne:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ethayalum Anjante athra loss undaavilla...


Anjaan Ithrem Kuravu Allaa Ryyts... And Overall Also Anjaan Had Better Pre Business Than YA...

----------


## Jo Johnson

20Cr Grossilek...! :cheers: 

4th week rock steady..! :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Anjaan Ithrem Kuravu Allaa Ryyts... And Overall Also Anjaan Had Better Pre Business Than YA...


YA poleyoru padam ee level ethiyille...!Ajith keralathil verurapikukayaanu..! :Yeye:

----------


## saamy

> YA poleyoru padam ee level ethiyille...!Ajith keralathil verurapikukayaanu..!


y a 3c share nedumo??..gross etrayayi??

----------


## KRRISH2255

> y a 3c share nedumo??..gross etrayayi??


7 Days 1.5Cr Share... Ethrathoolam Povum Ennu Naalathe Removals Kandaal Aryaam...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> y a 3c share nedumo??..gross etrayayi??



3cr sharenu chance kuravaanennu thonnunnu....But 2cr abv urapaayi..!

----------


## saamy

> 3cr sharenu chance kuravaanennu thonnunnu....But 2cr abv urapaayi..!


 :Good:  :Good:  2.4 c alle rights  :Thinking:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 2.4 c alle rights


Yup... Mattu Chilavu Adakkam Approx 3Cr Range Varum Total Cost...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 2.4 c alle rights


Yes....2.8-3cr varanam safe aakaan...!Sat ri8s poyal kurachu kurayum..!

----------


## saamy

> Yup... Mattu Chilavu Adakkam Approx 3Cr Range Varum Total Cost...


 :Hmmm:  :Hmmm: break even nkilum ethyal mathy...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> break even nkilum ethyal mathy...


Valiya nashtamonnum undaakilla...!

----------


## jeeva

> 7 Days 1.5Cr Share... Ethrathoolam Povum Ennu Naalathe Removals Kandaal Aryaam...


ethu kuravanallo second week pikketinu thalliya collection polum ethilere undhu appolanu athum kuravu screenil...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> ethu kuravanallo second week pikketinu thalliya collection polum ethilere undhu appolanu athum kuravu screenil...


Picket Ethreya Collection Vannathu... Second Week... 8 Or 10 Days 1.5Cr Share Aayeunnu Picket... 
YA Gross Kooduthal Aanu For 1.5Cr Share Than Usual Mal Movies... 50:50 Aanu Terms... Gross 3.72Cr Varum...

----------


## jeeva

> Picket Ethreya Collection Vannathu... Second Week... 8 Or 10 Days 1.5Cr Share Aayeunnu Picket... 
> YA Gross Kooduthal Aanu For 1.5Cr Share Than Usual Mal Movies... 50:50 Aanu Terms... Gross 3.72Cr Varum...


pakshe avar parayunnathu 5.5 cr gross for 14 days  pakshe evidenanannu ariyilla oppeningum illa long runnum illa ....pakshe YA okk athyavasyam initial and shows undhayirunnu ennittum pikkeinatram vannillanu thonni karanam pikket collection fake anennathu thanne...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> pakshe avar parayunnathu 5.5 cr gross for 14 days  pakshe evidenanannu ariyilla oppeningum illa long runnum illa ....pakshe YA okk athyavasyam initial and shows undhayirunnu ennittum pikkeinatram vannillanu thonni karanam pikket collection fake anennathu thanne...


YA Day 1 Kuzhappamillaaa... Also Main Centres Baaki Ok Kanakkaa... 
Num Of Screens & Showsinu Ulla Collection Onnumillaaa... Mosham Aanu... 
Picket Enku Aryathillaaaa... Chance Illaa Aa Collection...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Iam RMU

> 2.4 Cr Risghts + Screening License & Publicity Comes Arnd 3 Cr 3cr Share Venam Safe Aakan Appozha Profit Aakumenn


vit kala.avante standard nenak ariyakunath ale  :Smile:

----------


## KulFy

Industrial Hit  :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> vit kala.avante standard nenak ariyakunath ale


Ok Boss Ramu  :Giveup:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Industrial Hit


industrial hit-enthiran ane. Ai 2nd

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Industrial Hit


Endhiran Ullappoloooo... China Release Kazhinju Vallathum Nadannaal Aayi...

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> indian range padam onum shankarne kond eni patila. He is nearing saturation point. It happens to every film maker's. Christoher Nolanu matram ane e saturation point ethu vare kanatathu  . He is getting better and better after each film. Oru pukka shankar entertainer varanam on the back drops of corruption .



ellaam ningal angottu theerumanichaal mathiyallo  :Badpc: 

I kurachu sradhichirunenkil shanker's best aayaane

----------


## Iam RMU

> ellaam ningal angottu theerumanichaal mathiyallo I kurachu sradhichirunenkil shanker's best aayaane


machane AI enik estapeta padamanu. Pakshe indian range padam oke eni bhudimutanu

----------


## Flackyz

> industrial hit-enthiran ane. Ai 2nd


nanukke second mathy.. First thalaivar second namma chiyaan Vikram.......

----------


## Viru

Tvmil epozhum 3 theateril und

appo enthayalum nalla collection kanum ipozhum

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Tvmil epozhum 3 theateril und
> 
> appo enthayalum nalla collection kanum ipozhum


TVMil OK Heavy Collection Thannee... Second Best In TVM Aayi Ennum Kelkkunnu... But Not Sure... 
Banglore Days Sreevishakh Aayrunna Kaaranam... After 3 Weeks Nalla Range Collection Vannillaa... Still...  :Thinking:

----------


## sankarsanadh

> Tvmil epozhum 3 theateril und
> 
> appo enthayalum nalla collection kanum ipozhum


week endil aalundudayirunnu.balcony full akunnundu.working dayil mosam anu

----------


## KRRISH2255

12.5K in 30Days... Fastest Ever In Kerala...  :cheers:  Drishyam & BD 11K Polum Illaa 30Daysil... ...I...  :cheers:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 12.5K in 30Days... Fastest Ever In Kerala...  Drishyam & BD 11K Polum Illaa 30Daysil... ...I...


Pinne veruthe aano 30 daysil 19cr collect cheythathu..? :Clap:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 12.5K in 30Days... Fastest Ever In Kerala...  Drishyam & BD 11K Polum Illaa 30Daysil... ...I...


Aduthengum Thakarkkan Chance Illatha Oru Record

----------


## Mayavi 369

> TVMil OK Heavy Collection Thannee... Second Best In TVM Aayi Ennum Kelkkunnu... But Not Sure... 
> Banglore Days Sreevishakh Aayrunna Kaaranam... After 3 Weeks Nalla Range Collection Vannillaa... Still...


Velli Last Etraya Report Cheytath

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Velli Last Etraya Report Cheytath


I 7 Days 86Lakhs... BD 100Days 1.45Cr...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Aduthengum Thakarkkan Chance Illatha Oru Record


Athinu aduthu oru van hyped Lal film solo release aayi ini ennu varaan aanu..?

Pulimurugan,Lucifer,Randamoozham ok potential ulla projects aayirunnu..!Ellaam neeti or shelved..!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Aduthengum Thakarkkan Chance Illatha Oru Record


oru mega hyped mohanlal padam with good wom / oru shanker padam

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> machane AI enik estapeta padamanu. Pakshe indian range padam oke eni bhudimutanu


gentleman , indian , muthalvan , anniyan.. ithokke aanu normal shanker padangal.. I onnu sradhichirunenkil ee range allenkil athinum mukalil poyane..  mattoru gentleman aaayirikkum adutha padam 
anniyanu shesham 3 padangale cheythittullloo.. rajni padam enna label sivaji and endhiran ne badhichu kaanum.. pinne ullath I mathram.. athil alpam paali ennu vach iniyum kidu padangal undavilla ennokke parayunnath  :Badpc:

----------


## maryland

> oru mega hyped mohanlal padam with good wom / oru shanker padam


ennum eppozhum... :Clap:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## wayanadan

*keralathil  I-yude   ithuvareyulla total collection ethrayaanu ???*

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Athinu aduthu oru van hyped Lal film solo release aayi ini ennu varaan aanu..?
> 
> Pulimurugan,Lucifer,Randamoozham ok potential ulla projects aayirunnu..!Ellaam neeti or shelved..!





> oru mega hyped mohanlal padam with good wom / oru shanker padam


Ith Randum Ilallo

----------


## GangsteR

> oru mega hyped mohanlal padam with good wom / oru shanker padam


adyam paranjathu prrrrrr.....

----------


## KRRISH2255

> adyam paranjathu prrrrrr.....


Endonnuu Ithra Vallya Prrrr Adikkaan... Surya Padam, Ajith Padam Ennonnum Allalloo Paranje...  :Laughing: 
I Kunne Munne Fastest 10 & 12K... BD... Athinu Munne Drishyam...  :Rolleyes: 
Drishyam Oru Hyped Movie + 100Theatres Release Polumaayrunnillaa... Still Fastest...  :Giveup:  
Athu Kondu Athu Vidu...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## jeeva

> Endonnuu Ithra Vallya Prrrr Adikkaan... Surya Padam, Ajith Padam Ennonnum Allalloo Paranje... 
> I Kunne Munne Fastest 10 & 12K... BD... Athinu Munne Drishyam... 
> Drishyam Oru Hyped Movie + 100Theatres Release Polumaayrunnillaa... Still Fastest...  
> Athu Kondu Athu Vidu...


Oru Drisyam eni lalillninnundhavilla....malayalathill INI record idan pokunnathu non other than Dilip ayirikkum

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Oru Drisyam eni lalillninnundhavilla....malayalathill INI record idan pokunnathu non other than Dilip ayirikkum


Yup... Dileep Thanne Aanu Ettavum Chance... Allel Oru Multistarrer... 
Pakshe Fastest 12K Aavaan Oru Record Breaker Vendalloo... 
Athinu Oru Megahyped Padam + Good Wom Mathi... 
Pinne Aareyum Ezhuthithallaan Pattillaaa... Oru Classmates Vannu RB Aaavum Ennu Aarelum Karuthiyo...

----------


## KRRISH2255

#I ends its UK run with £392,165 [₹ 3.62 Crores]. 
All time 3rd highest grosser next to #Endhiran & #Sivaji!!! Fantastic run!!

Endhiran £756,820... Shivaji £396,718...  @Balram;  @Saathan;  @Mayavi 369;

----------


## jeeva

> Yup... Dileep Thanne Aanu Ettavum Chance... Allel Oru Multistarrer... 
> Pakshe Fastest 12K Aavaan Oru Record Breaker Vendalloo... 
> Athinu Oru Megahyped Padam + Good Wom Mathi... 
> Pinne Aareyum Ezhuthithallaan Pattillaaa... Oru Classmates Vannu RB Aaavum Ennu Aarelum Karuthiyo...


Lal Jo's padamalle appolottum pratheeksha illatha padam ayirunnu ennu parayaruthu....lal josinu releaseny munne ettavum confidence undhayirunna padam ayirunnathu ennu kettirunnu...kubo athile rolu vendhannu vachathinu pulliku nalla kalippayirunnu wife priyayodu..ethinumayi bandhpetta oru talkill paraghathanikkaryam.....

----------


## GangsteR

> Endonnuu Ithra Vallya Prrrr Adikkaan... Surya Padam, Ajith Padam Ennonnum Allalloo Paranje... 
> I Kunne Munne Fastest 10 & 12K... BD... Athinu Munne Drishyam... 
> Drishyam Oru Hyped Movie + 100Theatres Release Polumaayrunnillaa... Still Fastest...  
> Athu Kondu Athu Vidu...


Mammookkayudae oru hyped padam vannaal enta pottillae?

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Mammookkayudae oru hyped padam vannaal enta pottillae?


Arelum kanunnathinu munpu vegam edit cheyyade  :Laughing:

----------


## MALABARI

> 


vrithiketta poster.I ennu tamizil ezuthiyirikunnathinte middle part correct avalude avide kanumbol vere palathum ormavarunnu

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Arelum kanunnathinu munpu vegam edit cheyyade


Aneeshanna  :Read:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

> Aneeshanna


Avan 'pottilae' enna type cheythe

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Mammookkayudae oru hyped padam vannaal enta pottillae?


Pinne potillenno...? :Ennekollu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Oru Drisyam eni lalillninnundhavilla....malayalathill INI record idan pokunnathu non other than Dilip ayirikkum


Fastest 12k record ok potikaan Lalinu thanne aanu ipol etavum capability ullath......Ethu hyped padathinaano atleast watchable opinion varunnath athu potichirikum....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ith Randum Ilallo


Enthilla ennu..?

----------


## Ferno

> Mammookkayudae oru hyped padam vannaal enta pottillae?


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Neutral:

----------


## misbah7722

> Fastest 12k record ok potikaan Lalinu thanne aanu ipol etavum capability ullath......Ethu hyped padathinaano atleast watchable opinion varunnath athu potichirikum....!


appol satyan padathinu kittum ennanu ningal parayunath?

----------


## Jo Johnson

> appol satyan padathinu kittum ennanu ningal parayunath?


Sathyan padam aano hyped film..? :Doh:

----------


## WTF

> Arelum kanunnathinu munpu vegam edit cheyyade


Ganster  fastest 1k aayirunado.. :Hammer:

----------


## WTF

> Sathyan padam aano hyped film..?


Lal  plus manju  enna hyped alle?

----------


## misbah7722

> Sathyan padam aano hyped film..?


endha ippol hype okke poyo?
manju factor okke vechu odukkatte hype aayirunnu allo...industrial hit aavun ennokke paranjhu kettirunnu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> endha ippol hype okke poyo?
> manju factor okke vechu odukkatte hype aayirunnu allo...industrial hit aavun ennokke paranjhu kettirunnu


Ente ponnoo...ithok evidunna ketath..?

Lalinte adutha kaalathe least hyped filmsil onnaanu EE..!Athipol hyped aaki... :Ennekollu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Lal  plus manju  enna hyped alle?


Athra hyped alla as a movie..!

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> adyam paranjathu prrrrrr.....



avasanathe 25 initial records eduthaalum 20 ennavum mohanlal nte aayirikkum..
jilla kanakkil edukkanda.. appozhum drishyavum casanova um okke thanne.. 

telugu rajamouli
tamil rajni/shanker
malayalam mohanlal

ithilonnum sankadappettittu karyamilla

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Mammookkayudae oru hyped padam vannaal enta pottillae?


athippo hyped aanenkilum allenkilum...

hmm.. initial records aanenkil.. king.. okke record itta pole valla kaalathum sambavikkum.. ippozhathe avasathayil malayalathil anyaya hype create cheyyaan mohanlal thanne venam.. casanova , SAJ okke pole.. 
I records okke pottikkaan mathram hype undakkaan mammoottikku onnum adutha kalath sadhikkilla

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> endha ippol hype okke poyo?
> manju factor okke vechu odukkatte hype aayirunnu allo...industrial hit aavun ennokke paranjhu kettirunnu


industry hit aavaan good wom vannaal mathi , mohanlal+manju+ sathyan + good wom aanenkil ettavum kuranjath 2nd 50cr grosser enkilum aavum

ithokke aanu hype enkil mohanlal nte 75% padangalum hyped aayirunennu parayendi varum.. nammal udesikkunna hype thandavam , saj , ravanaprabhu, casanova.. etc  aanu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> industry hit aavaan good wom vannaal mathi , mohanlal+manju+ sathyan + good wom aanenkil ettavum kuranjath 2nd 50cr grosser enkilum aavum
> 
> ithokke aanu hype enkil mohanlal nte 75% padangalum hyped aayirunennu parayendi varum.. nammal udesikkunna hype thandavam , saj , ravanaprabhu, casanova.. etc  aanu


Ithsvana RTM time poleyalla dude...Potential Blockbusters orupaadund.....Heavy competition...!Vacation seasonil Nivin,Prithi,Lal ennivark 2 releases kaanum.....Mam,Dileep,Kubo,Dulqur,Asif Ali,Fahad angane ellaavarum maaturakunnu...!Heavy..!

----------


## MHP369

:Giveup: .......

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Ithsvana RTM time poleyalla dude...Potential Blockbusters orupaadund.....Heavy competition...!Vacation seasonil Nivin,Prithi,Lal ennivark 2 releases kaanum.....Mam,Dileep,Kubo,Dulqur,Asif Ali,Fahad angane ellaavarum maaturakunnu...!Heavy..!


heavy wom padangal , mam/dilleep nalla padangal.. athumallenki hyped multistar padangal.. baakki ullathonnum baadhikkilla..
padam nalla wom aanenkil mudinja collxn aayirikkum randam sthanathirikkunnavarumayi comparison polum undakilla ( oru vellimoonga, classmates okke sambavikkunnillenkil)

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

joke threads undakunnath engine ??  :Ahupinne: 

chummaa oru pazhaya page kayariyappo kandath


// aarambam ,thuppaki,singam elam atleast 1 wek enkilum 140 screenl odii.....vikram last movie david etra oddiii ? ..early mong special show vechal etra centrl HF aakum ? //

_200 centre enoke aaroo parayunathu ketuu.....AI maximum 120 screen chance uloo...Athum shankart basel....vikram,dhanush,simbu enaa oru factr enilaa....120 screen undayalum ist day 75% opening kanoo...major centresl matram 100% kanum...baki uladathu oppikam.......veruthe chuma kidanuu 200 enonum parajuu ithu oru joke thread akandaa.....pine T20 record potiikumoo enoke parayunathu ketoo...malayalathl ipol t20 alaaa record ..drishyam anuu....arijilayirkumm...



_

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

//5cr koduthu vangiyittu profit kittanamenkil 10 cr enkilum gross edukanam...pattumo!//

----------


## Jo Johnson

> joke threads undakunnath engine ?? 
> 
> chummaa oru pazhaya page kayariyappo kandath
> 
> 
> // aarambam ,thuppaki,singam elam atleast 1 wek enkilum 140 screenl odii.....vikram last movie david etra oddiii ? ..early mong special show vechal etra centrl HF aakum ? //
> 
> _200 centre enoke aaroo parayunathu ketuu.....AI maximum 120 screen chance uloo...Athum shankart basel....vikram,dhanush,simbu enaa oru factr enilaa....120 screen undayalum ist day 75% opening kanoo...major centresl matram 100% kanum...baki uladathu oppikam.......veruthe chuma kidanuu 200 enonum parajuu ithu oru joke thread akandaa.....pine T20 record potiikumoo enoke parayunathu ketoo...malayalathl ipol t20 alaaa record ..drishyam anuu....arijilayirkumm...
> 
> ...


Ithu aarude post aanu..? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Flackyz

> joke threads undakunnath engine ?? 
> 
> chummaa oru pazhaya page kayariyappo kandath
> 
> 
> // aarambam ,thuppaki,singam elam atleast 1 wek enkilum 140 screenl odii.....vikram last movie david etra oddiii ? ..early mong special show vechal etra centrl HF aakum ? //
> 
> _200 centre enoke aaroo parayunathu ketuu.....AI maximum 120 screen chance uloo...Athum shankart basel....vikram,dhanush,simbu enaa oru factr enilaa....120 screen undayalum ist day 75% opening kanoo...major centresl matram 100% kanum...baki uladathu oppikam.......veruthe chuma kidanuu 200 enonum parajuu ithu oru joke thread akandaa.....pine T20 record potiikumoo enoke parayunathu ketoo...malayalathl ipol t20 alaaa record ..drishyam anuu....arijilayirkumm...
> 
> ...


EVANADE EE POST ITTATHE..... DHOOL,SAAMY, ANNYAN ,BHEEEMA PINNE KOORA PADAMAYIRUNNAAA KANDHASAMY KKE VARE KERALATHIL VAN INITIAL KITTIYATHAANUUU.... DAVID ENNATHE EATHU TYPE MOVIE AAANUU..............   
AARRAANU EE POST ITTATHHEEE?????? ANNYAN IRANGIYA TIME VIKRAMINAYIRUNNU KERALATHIL FANS KOODUTHAL.. ATHE BHEEMA VARE UNDAYIRUNNUU... PINNEDU IRANGIYA VIKRAM CINEMAKAL SREDHIKKATHE VANNATHUM... CINEMA IRANGANULLA KALATHAMASAVUM... VIKRAM FANSIL NINNE SURYA FANSILOTTUM VIJAY FANSILOTTUM POYII.... AVARELLAAM VEENDUM ACTIVE AAYATHE AI LUDE AANU... ADUTHA VIKRAM CINEMA NOKKIKKO INITIAL KITTUMO ILLAYO ENNEEE................ aadyam ivanmarude star 200c collect cheyyatteeee...........

----------


## Gopikrishnan

Innu 2nd time kandu....Karnatakayil ninnu oru c class theaterl ninnu..adyamayanu ivde half filled status kanunnath..motham kannadakar ayirunu... kidilan response ayirunu fight scenesinoke... padam kazinju avar orupad discuss cheyunu...

fr me...first time kandathinekalum kooduthal ishtapetu...emotional scenes oke sharikum work out aayi...kannadakar mikavarum Vikram fan aayi kanum....

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> EVANADE EE POST ITTATHE..... DHOOL,SAAMY, ANNYAN ,BHEEEMA PINNE KOORA PADAMAYIRUNNAAA KANDHASAMY KKE VARE KERALATHIL VAN INITIAL KITTIYATHAANUUU.... DAVID ENNATHE EATHU TYPE MOVIE AAANUU..............   
> AARRAANU EE POST ITTATHHEEE?????? ANNYAN IRANGIYA TIME VIKRAMINAYIRUNNU KERALATHIL FANS KOODUTHAL.. ATHE BHEEMA VARE UNDAYIRUNNUU... PINNEDU IRANGIYA VIKRAM CINEMAKAL SREDHIKKATHE VANNATHUM... CINEMA IRANGANULLA KALATHAMASAVUM... VIKRAM FANSIL NINNE SURYA FANSILOTTUM VIJAY FANSILOTTUM POYII.... AVARELLAAM VEENDUM ACTIVE AAYATHE AI LUDE AANU... ADUTHA VIKRAM CINEMA NOKKIKKO INITIAL KITTUMO ILLAYO ENNEEE................ aadyam ivanmarude star 200c collect cheyyatteeee...........





> Ithu aarude post aanu..?


pinnilekku poyaal ithu pole palathum kaanaam

----------


## Jo Johnson

> pinnilekku poyaal ithu pole palathum kaanaam


Time illaathath kondaanu chothichath...! :Nea:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Time illaathath kondaanu chothichath...!


njan innale kandathalle.. marannu poyi.. anupkerb1 um gangster um viru um karikkamuri shanmukhan um... angane kure per und.. ugran posts  :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> njan innale kandathalle.. marannu poyi.. anupkerb1 um gangster um viru um karikkamuri shanmukhan um... angane kure per und.. ugran posts


He he..........Gangsternu padam 20cr kadakum ennu ipozhum viswasamayitilla....! :Rolleyes:

----------


## GangsteR

Blockbuster is the word now for 'I'

There was no doubt about the fact that Shankar - Vikram's
'I' was one of the biggest grossers ever in Tamil cinema
history. But the film wasn't given an outright blockbuster
verdict till now, due to the high investments involved for the
stakeholders.
Over the past 5 weeks since the release of the movie, 'I' has
been super steady in Chennai city after the initial opening
blitz, despite the back to back releases of biggies such as
Yennai Arindhaal and Anegan. At the end of the 5th
weekend, the gross collections in the city have been
estimated by Behindwoods to be around 9.57 crores and the
film has been promoted to the blockbuster verdict. Initially it
was given a Superhit verdict at the end of the 3rd weekend,
it must be noted.
Great going team !!!

----------


## GangsteR

> He he..........Gangsternu padam 20cr kadakum ennu ipozhum viswasamayitilla....!


ipol etra aayi?

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Mayavi 369

> EVANADE EE POST ITTATHE..... DHOOL,SAAMY, ANNYAN ,BHEEEMA PINNE KOORA PADAMAYIRUNNAAA KANDHASAMY KKE VARE KERALATHIL VAN INITIAL KITTIYATHAANUUU.... DAVID ENNATHE EATHU TYPE MOVIE AAANUU..............   
> AARRAANU EE POST ITTATHHEEE?????? ANNYAN IRANGIYA TIME VIKRAMINAYIRUNNU KERALATHIL FANS KOODUTHAL.. ATHE BHEEMA VARE UNDAYIRUNNUU... PINNEDU IRANGIYA VIKRAM CINEMAKAL SREDHIKKATHE VANNATHUM... CINEMA IRANGANULLA KALATHAMASAVUM... VIKRAM FANSIL NINNE SURYA FANSILOTTUM VIJAY FANSILOTTUM POYII.... AVARELLAAM VEENDUM ACTIVE AAYATHE AI LUDE AANU... ADUTHA VIKRAM CINEMA NOKKIKKO INITIAL KITTUMO ILLAYO ENNEEE................ aadyam ivanmarude star 200c collect cheyyatteeee...........



Ith Angu Vittek Machu , Ingott Oruthanteyum Fans Vannittilla Annante Mosham Samayath Kure Ennam Chaadi Poyathallathe

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 


11 Daysil WW 100Cr Edutha Padathinu 11 Daysil 5Cr Polum Illallooo Chennayil... Viroodhaabhaasam...  :Ennekollu:

----------


## wayanadan

*Blockbuster is the word now for 'I'*
Feb 16, 2015
There was no doubt about the fact that Shankar - Vikram's 'I' was one of the biggest grossers ever in Tamil cinema history. But the film wasn't given an outright blockbuster verdict till now, due to the high investments involved for the stakeholders.

Over the past 5 weeks since the release of the movie, 'I' has been super steady in Chennai city after the initial opening blitz, despite the back to back releases of biggies such as Yennai Arindhaal and Anegan. At the end of the 5th weekend, the gross collections in the city have been estimated by Behindwoods to be around 9.57 crores and the film has been promoted to the blockbuster verdict. Initially it was given a Superhit verdict at the end of the 3rd weekend, it must be noted.

Great going team !!!

----------


## Nithz



----------


## KRRISH2255

So After New Categorisation Chennai City Top 3 Box Office Collections... 

I --- 9,56,83,173...  :cheers: 
Kaththi --- 7,82,90,876...  :cheers: 
Lingaa --- 6,74,70,165...  :Moodoff:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 11 Daysil WW 100Cr Edutha Padathinu 11 Daysil 5Cr Polum Illallooo Chennayil... Viroodhaabhaasam...


Mass  :Band:

----------


## jeeva

> 11 Daysil WW 100Cr Edutha Padathinu 11 Daysil 5Cr Polum Illallooo Chennayil... Viroodhaabhaasam...


Enne arinthal etrayanu collection............

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Enne arinthal etrayanu collection............


Chennai Collection 4.90Cr... Less Than Kaththi,Linga... I Aayi Compare Polum Cheyyanillaa...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> ipol etra aayi?


30 daysil 19cr kadannirunnu....!

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Chennai Collection 4.90Cr... Less Than Kaththi,Linga... I Aayi Compare Polum Cheyyanillaa...


Apol nalla drop undallo opening weekil ninnu..!

----------


## Gopikrishnan

in for I 3rd time...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> in for I 3rd time...


Enthinu...?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## ikka

> *I -**5th Week** [Released on Jan 14, 2015]*
> *Run Till: Feb 15, 2015*
> *No of days: 33* 
> *Total No of Shows –* *12863**[85 Centers + 109 extra theatres]*
> 
> *1st Week–**6708 Shows* *(**81 Centers* */163 Theatres)* *||27 Extra theares Removed||723 SHs/D*
> *2nd Week–**2623 Shows* *(**80 Centers* */101 Theatres)* *||1 Late Release||2 + 61 Theares Removed||375 SHs/D*
> *3rd Week–**1943 Shows* *(**71 Centers* */85 Theatres)* *||1 Late Release||10+7 Theares Removed||283 SHs/D*
> *4th Week–**1280 Shows* *(**47 Centers* */54 Theatres)* *||2 Late Releases||26+7 Theares Removed||182 SHs/D*
> ...



 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## ikka

*35 days in 27 theaters!!!!*

 :Band:  :Band:  :Giveup: 

15K Adikkumo???

----------


## Mayavi 369

> *35 days in 27 theaters!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 15K Adikkumo???


Ennalum Padam Flop Aan :gangster:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> *35 days in 27 theaters!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 15K Adikkumo???


Ee Week 4 Rlz , Next Week 5 Rlz , So Chance Kuravan

----------


## Jo Johnson

> *35 days in 27 theaters!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 15K Adikkumo???


Steady decline aanu...!13.5k adikum..! :Ok:

----------


## saamy

atbb  :Band:

----------


## Jo Johnson

25 abv centersil kalikunnath kando..? :Giveup:  @Mayavi 369....! :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 25 abv centersil kalikunnath kando..? @Mayavi 369....!


Last Week Padangalude Mass Perfoyum Help Cheythu

----------


## aneesh mohanan

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Last Week Padangalude Mass Perfoyum Help Cheythu


Nthaanenkilum paranja pole thanne run varunnath kando...! :Rolleyes:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Nthaanenkilum paranja pole thanne run varunnath kando...!


Kairali & Manorama Sat Pokkan Nokkunund  :Giveup:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Kairali & Manorama Sat Pokkan Nokkunund


Apol ri8sum koodum...! :Band:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Apol ri8sum koodum...!


Manorama Matiyayirunu , Kaanan Oru Vrithi Undayene

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Manorama Matiyayirunu , Kaanan Oru Vrithi Undayene


Ri8s ariyuvaanenkil parayane.... :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

Fastest 13K... 13K In Just 35Days...  :cheers:

----------


## KRRISH2255

Ee Week Kondu 13.5K... 14K Adikkumooo...  :Thinking:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Fastest 13K... 13K In Just 35Days...


Ithu potikane 150+ release ulla mala movies varanam...... . !

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ee Week Kondu 13.5K... 14K Adikkumooo...


Ee week kond 37 daysil 13.25k alle aakathullu....

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ee week kond 37 daysil 13.25k alle aakathullu....


Yeah My Mistake... Athre Aavathulloooo... Appol 14K Theere Chance Illaa...

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ri8s ariyuvaanenkil parayane....


Nammal Parayunath Ini Sammthikula Enn ; So Namml Ille  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Nammal Parayunath Ini Sammthikula Enn ; So Namml Ille


She...enthuvadei ithu orumaathiri..... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> She...enthuvadei ithu orumaathiri.....


Ariyunath Ivide Paranjit Venam Veetil Ari Vangan Ennan Chilarude Line  :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Ariyunath Ivide Paranjit Venam Veetil Ari Vangan Ennan Chilarude Line


Aara aa oochaali...? :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Aara aa oochaali...?


Athokke Und  :Giveup:

----------


## Ferno

Aarade njnagade mayakuttiye ivide puchichatu  :Mad:

----------


## Flackyz

Real adaru Blockbuster......

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Yeah My Mistake... Athre Aavathulloooo... Appol 14K Theere Chance Illaa...


Entiran Shw Count Ekadesham Etra Kaanum

----------


## jeeva

> Entiran Shw Count Ekadesham Etra Kaanum


Annu multiplexukal onnum aghane illathathinal 13k appuram pokan chance illa....

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Annu multiplexukal onnum aghane illathathinal 13k appuram pokan chance illa....


Nalla Long Run Undayirunnu , CLT Coronation Okke 50 Days + Run Und

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Nalla Long Run Undayirunnu , CLT Coronation Okke 50 Days + Run Und


Film city illayirunnallo.....But Endhiranum nalla show count varaan aanu chance....Because of its extra screen run and long run....!But Iyude aduthu undaakilla...!

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Film city illayirunnallo.....But Endhiranum nalla show count varaan aanu chance....Because of its extra screen run and long run....!But Iyude aduthu undaakilla...!


Illa

Single Screen Kidu Run Aayirunnu

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Illa
> 
> Single Screen Kidu Run Aayirunnu


Yes...Bro any updates on I..?A class 20Cr kadakille..? :Giveup:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Yes...Bro any updates on I..?A class 20Cr kadakille..?


Final Updates Oppikkam

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KRRISH2255

> Entiran Shw Count Ekadesham Etra Kaanum


12K Plus Undu... 13 Kadannittillaaa... 128Theatres Aayrunnu... Tat Time Record...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 12K Plus Undu... 13 Kadannittillaaa... 128Theatres Aayrunnu... Tat Time Record...


12k+ undo...?

----------


## Mayavi 369

> 12K Plus Undu... 13 Kadannittillaaa... 128Theatres Aayrunnu... Tat Time Record...


Heavy  :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 12k+ undo...?


Undu... 12K Cross Aayttundu... Annu Njan FKyil Illelum Endhiran Heavy Aaya Kondu Track Cheythu Nokkiyirunnu... 
Aa Details Ente Kayyil Ninnu Miss Aayi... Main Centresil Mikka Idathum RSil 50Ok Undu...

----------


## Ferno

> Heavy


rajini annan  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

pcsreeram @pcsreeram 
#'I' completes its 5 weeks & enter into
6th week..... "I" has special place in
every once heart. For your eyes only 'I'

----------


## Jo Johnson

> rajini annan


Shankar...! :Giveup:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Shankar...!


endhiran varunnathinu munpum kure ennam undayirunu.. tamil padam alle.. 2days kazhinjaal theaters aalozhinja pooraparambu pole aavum ennu.. annoru sukham aayirunu 25th day il okke vannu aalozhiyaatha poorapparambu ennokke paranju updates idaan  :Band:  ( ithavana I vannu kazhinjaal kure pazhaya posts eduth alakkanam ennu karuthiyathaa.. pakshe shankarji chathichu )

gentleman vs indian vs endhiran aayirikkum alltime kerala no:1 competition

indian ethandu 45lk l tvm collxn vannirunu.. kalapani/hitler range
anniyanum 45lk okke aayirunu.. pakshe udayan/rajamanikam okke 1cr range vannu  :Ahupinne: 







I vannu kazhinjaal kure pazhaya posts eduth alakkanam ennu karuthiyathaa.. pakshe shankar annan chathichu

----------


## ABE

> endhiran varunnathinu munpum kure ennam undayirunu.. tamil padam alle.. 2days kazhinjaal theaters aalozhinja pooraparambu pole aavum ennu.. annoru sukham aayirunu 25th day il okke vannu aalozhiyaatha poorapparambu ennokke paranju updates idaan  ( ithavana I vannu kazhinjaal kure pazhaya posts eduth alakkanam ennu karuthiyathaa.. pakshe shankarji chathichu )
> 
> gentleman vs indian vs endhiran aayirikkum alltime kerala no:1 competition
> 
> indian ethandu 45lk l tvm collxn vannirunu.. kalapani/hitler range
> anniyanum 45lk okke aayirunu.. pakshe udayan/rajamanikam okke 1cr range vannu 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Number of people kandathanenkil Shankarabharanavum Chinna Thambiyum okke kaanum...

----------


## ABE

> Aara aa oochaali...?


Nee ee chodhyam chodikkaan paadillaayirunnu :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> Nee ee chodhyam chodikkaan paadillaayirunnu


Oh ningal aayirunnalle....I m the sorry..! :Sad:

----------


## ABE

> Oh ningal aayirunnalle....I m the sorry..!


Swayam chodikkenda chodhyam mattullavarodu chodikkamo///// poyi aa kannadiyude munpil nillu kaanaam... :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> Number of people kandathanenkil Shankarabharanavum Chinna Thambiyum okke kaanum...


gentleman nu munp ulla kalathe van hits aanu athokke.. shanker vannu benchmarks vere range il set cheythu..

pinne kurach years aayi tamil nu ivide nalla market und.. vijay , surya..etc.. aa range il onnum ee paranja padangal vannittilla.. 

shanker padangal matti nirthiyal oro kalatheyum market vachu nokkumbol exceptional hits ennu parayavunna OL / Dubbed padangal

shankarabharanam , dalapathi , chinnathambi , basha , jurassic park , ey hero , titanic , 2012 , aarya , happy , pokiri , padayappa ..etc aayirikum
sagara samgamam , mayoori.. okke nannayi odiya padangal aanu
pinne kamal nu nalla market undayirunu

viewership aayaalum collxn aayaalum shanker padangal ethukkum mele

----------


## KRRISH2255

I Crossed 8.49Million USD From All Version... Approx 52.16Crores... Next To Endhiran 55Cr & 12Million USD...  :cheers:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> I Crossed 8.49Million USD From All Version... Approx 52.16Crores... Next To Endhiran 55Cr & 12Million USD...


Great...! :cheers: 

Nammude naatil ethra aayi ennariyan patumo..?

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Great...!
> 
> Nammude naatil ethra aayi ennariyan patumo..?


Aryathillaaa... 19Cr Kazhinjathu Aryaam... 20Cr Touch Cheythooo Illayoo Ennonnum Arinjillaa...

----------


## SAM369

DVD irangiyallo

----------


## SAM369



----------


## K K R

Macha more screenshots please @SAM369

----------


## SAM369

> Macha more screenshots please @SAM369

----------


## SAM369



----------


## K K R

Thanks macha  :Clap:  ..Nalla quality aanallo  :Yeye:

----------


## SAM369



----------


## sali

> 


Lotus akanjathu nannayi MSK kurachu koodi Quality  ondakum

----------


## SAM369

> Lotus akanjathu nannayi MSK kurachu koodi Quality  ondakum


Nalla Quality aanu :Giveup:

----------


## aneesh mohanan

Appo enthayi ake motham total kerala,india and WW?  :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## Nithz

> 



DVD yil Runtime 2 hours :50 mins : 26 Sec aa ullathu ... so enthokkeyanavo cut cheythathu :( :(

Bluray Release Date aarkengilum ariyumo ?

----------


## PunchHaaji

200 crore alle budget? appo promotion cost koodi kottiyal loss alle? @tinju

----------


## Nithz

> 200 crore alle budget? appo promotion cost koodi kottiyal loss alle? @tinju


padam 200 cr onnum budget illa. hardly 100 + crores matrame ullu. so ottum loss alla. its Declared as a Block Buster

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 


Ah Adipoli... 50Lakhs From Kairali Sree Only... Apsara Adakkam 82Lakhs From Single Screens...  :cheers:

----------


## KRRISH2255

I UAE Gross 9.24Cr... Source Rentrak...  :cheers:  @Mayavi 369; @POKIRI; @PRINCE;

----------


## GangsteR

Evidelum undo?

----------


## GangsteR

> 200 crore alle budget? appo promotion cost koodi kottiyal loss alle? @tinju


chila aressil distributorku kai polliyittundu

----------


## PunchHaaji

> padam 200 cr onnum budget illa. hardly 100 + crores matrame ullu. so ottum loss alla. its Declared as a Block Buster


costliest indian movie ennu shankar thanne alle tweet cheythathu! ipo 100+ aayo!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ah Adipoli... 50Lakhs From Kairali Sree Only... Apsara Adakkam 82Lakhs From Single Screens...


1st Week Coro Koodi Undayirunenkil 1  Cr Adichene

----------


## Jo Johnson

> costliest indian movie ennu shankar thanne alle tweet cheythathu! ipo 100+ aayo!!


100Cril thaazhe ennu paranjathum Shankar thanne...! :Laughing:

----------


## Jo Johnson

20Cr kadanno...? :Yeye:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> 20Cr kadanno...?


20Cr?  :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## Jo Johnson

> 20Cr?


Entha ilikunne...?Keralathil 20Crinu mukalil nokiyal mathi....! :Coool:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 200 crore alle budget? appo promotion cost koodi kottiyal loss alle? @tinju


aake motham 235 kodi 37 laksham loss aayi..  :Confused:

----------


## anupkerb1

Budget 200 cr ayoo..release annu varee 100cr tazhe arnulooo ....Flop akan vendi budget kotiyathakum......Thalladaaaa :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## AJAY

*enthinaano entho inganoru padam....?
potta padam......*

----------


## Flackyz

> chila aressil distributorku kai polliyittundu


padam flop aano??????

----------


## anupkerb1

> chila aressil distributorku kai polliyittundu


vallaa adupil poyi kai keti kanumm

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Sony Music South @SonyMusicSouth 
#I continues to rule the charts on
iTunes becoming one of the top rated
albums in India. Get the songs here:

----------


## GangsteR

> vallaa adupil poyi kai keti kanumm


adupil alla
..  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @Rameshlaus 
#Imovie in Tamil alone has done $800K
in USA.. With Telugu, it has crossed $
1M.. Also in Tamil, in #USA and #
Canada , has crossed $1M..

----------


## Jo Johnson

> padam flop aano??????


Worldwide Blockbuster....! :Giveup: 

Second Tamil film to gross over 200ces worldwide...! :Giveup:

----------


## Flackyz

> Worldwide Blockbuster....!
> 
> Second Tamil film to gross over 200ces worldwide...!


pakshe nammude gangster distributerkke evide ellam lose vannennu nokkikkondirikkuva...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> pakshe nammude gangster distributerkke evide ellam lose vannennu nokkikkondirikkuva...


Distributorsnu loss vannenkil athu avarude kuzhapam..! :Giveup: 

Tamil natilum keralathilum overseasilum ok kodikalude labham aanu..!Aascarinum...! :Giveup:

----------


## GangsteR

> Distributorsnu loss vannenkil athu avarude kuzhapam..!
> 
> Tamil natilum keralathilum overseasilum ok kodikalude labham aanu..!Aascarinum...!


Lingaa huge profit to venkatesh and Eros..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ranking based on Chennai Box Office Collections from Feb
16th 2015 to Feb 22nd 2015
Week : 6
Total collections in Chennai : Rs. 9,61,84,714
Chennai city verdict: Blockbuster
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekend): 24
Collection in Chennai (Weekend): Rs. 2,13,962
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekdays): 56
Collection in Chennai (Weekdays): Rs. 2,87,580
Blockbuster 'I' inches towards the 50 days mark.

----------


## Mayavi 369



----------


## MALABARI

enthiran-2 il lal undennu ketu,,,,sheriyano

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 


Ithaanu Yadhaartha BB... 9.6Cr From Chennai City Alone...  :cheers: 

Vereyum BBs Undu 6Cr Ithuvare Cover Cheyyaatha BBs... Enda Allee...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Ithaanu Yadhaartha BB... 9.6Cr From Chennai City Alone... 
> 
> Vereyum BBs Undu 6Cr Ithuvare Cover Cheyyaatha BBs... Enda Allee...


But WW 100 Cr Aayi  :Giveup:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> But WW 100 Cr Aayi


Kandu Kandu... TNil 60Cr...  :Laughing:  Chennai City Avastha Vechu Athil Kooduthal Vannale Ulloo...  :Rolleyes: 
I Ok Appol TNil 100Cr Vannu Kaanumallooo... YA 20Cr Share Kadanulloo Ennu ABO Report Vannu...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Kandu Kandu... TNil 60Cr...  Chennai City Avastha Vechu Athil Kooduthal Vannale Ulloo... 
> I Ok Appol TNil 100Cr Vannu Kaanumallooo... YA 20Cr Share Kadanulloo Ennu ABO Report Vannu...


Njan Athin Reply Idam , Same Sitil vanna Chila Padangalude Colln

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Njan Athin Reply Idam , Same Sitil vanna Chila Padangalude Colln


Idu... Mention Cheythaal Mathi... Njan Vannekkaam... Ennaalum TN 60Cr... Sahikkunnillaaa...  :Rolleyes: 
I Vare Between 75-80Cr Rangel Aanu... Appolaanu Athinu 60Cr TN...  :Laughing:

----------


## Mayavi 369

> Idu... Mention Cheythaal Mathi... Njan Vannekkaam... Ennaalum TN 60Cr... Sahikkunnillaaa... 
> I Vare Between 75-80Cr Rangel Aanu... Appolaanu Athinu 60Cr TN...


Post Cheythu

----------


## Jo Johnson

Sorry...Thread maari poyi....! :Vandivittu:

----------


## anupkerb1

> adupil alla
> ..


Ethu distributr aanuu kai poliyathuu ??? Kerala ,karnataka ,tn ,telung .... ???

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> enthiran-2 il lal undennu ketu,,,,sheriyano


robotinu - vendi paattu padunna aalanu annan.........kidukkum.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

ee padam kunju crore aayo?

----------


## GangsteR

> Ethu distributr aanuu kai poliyathuu ??? Kerala ,karnataka ,tn ,telung .... ???


Telugu n karnataka chila areas

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

pranavinte padam varaan pokunu ennu kandu.. opening records nu chelappo pani kittum  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Iam RMU

> pranavinte padam varaan pokunu ennu kandu.. opening records nu chelappo pani kittum


Tinju annan pazhaya formilot vanala  :Clap:

----------


## Iam RMU

> Ithaanu Yadhaartha BB... 9.6Cr From Chennai City Alone... Vereyum BBs Undu 6Cr Ithuvare Cover Cheyyaatha BBs... Enda Allee...


Athoke cash kodth ezhutikunatanu. Padam b.b ane  :Chairhit:

----------


## Iam RMU

Padam kandapo thot ula Doubt ane I virus karanam ale vikram ah roopatil ayathu? , climaxil kanuna roopatilot oke pine aakan patuo treatment cheytal?

----------


## amalthoppil

> enthiran-2 il lal undennu ketu,,,,sheriyano


Ethu lal? Siddique 'lal' ile lalo atho gaana bhooshanam gireesh kochino??

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Padam kandapo thot ula Doubt ane I virus karanam ale vikram ah roopatil ayathu? , climaxil kanuna roopatilot oke pine aakan patuo treatment cheytal?


Pattum Ennanu Thonnunnathu... 
I Being A Virus... Athinte Anit Virus Or Antidotes Ok Koduthal Kooduthal Effect Illaathaakkaam... 
Pinne Ulla Treatments kondu samayam eduthaanelum pazhaya roopathilottu ethikkaam ennu thonnunnu... 

But Pani kittiyavarude kaaryam pokkaa... Especially A Gim Body & Upan Patel... 
Mattu Randu Perkkum Chilappol Endelum Treatments Undaavan chance undu... Am not sure though...

----------


## Iam RMU

> Pattum Ennanu Thonnunnathu... I Being A Virus... Athinte Anit Virus Or Antidotes Ok Koduthal Kooduthal Effect Illaathaakkaam... Pinne Ulla Treatments kondu samayam eduthaanelum pazhaya roopathilottu ethikkaam ennu thonnunnu... But Pani kittiyavarude kaaryam pokkaa... Especially A Gim Body & Upan Patel... Mattu Randu Perkkum Chilappol Endelum Treatments Undaavan chance undu... Am not sure though...


 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## GangsteR

Shankar’s I Bites Dust In Few Territories


Showman Shankar’s ‘I’ may be a Hit in Tamil Nadu, Over
Seas and Kerala and gave its buyers here a few profits. But
the film caused loss for its buyers in Andhra Pradesh and
Karnataka. In A.P the dubbed version did good business of
around 25-26 Crore as a share, but the buying rate stood at
a whopping 36 Crore, which is almost the final figures of his
previous Rajni starer ‘Robo’. The report here was
discouraging for the movie and that has resulted in the
same. This is the first Shankar film to lose a substantial
amount in this area, after some average grossers
previously. In Karnataka, the loss isn’t that much, but as a
norm a failure is a failure. The film was bought for around 7
Crore and finished its business with a share of above 6
Crore or so. Here the loss is said to be around 10% and here
too the mixed talk and over pricing did the damage for the
movie like in A.P. Despite all these, the film has grossed
more than 200 Crore worldwide and is the second film to do
so after Endhiran.

----------


## ACHOOTTY

> Shankar’s I Bites Dust In Few Territories
> 
> 
> Showman Shankar’s ‘I’ may be a Hit in Tamil Nadu, Over
> Seas and Kerala and gave its buyers here a few profits. But
> the film caused loss for its buyers in Andhra Pradesh and
> Karnataka. In A.P the dubbed version did good business of
> around 25-26 Crore as a share, but the buying rate stood at
> a whopping 36 Crore, which is almost the final figures of his
> ...


ithu oru mathiri thara paripaadi aanu.........

Enthiranu sesham .........2nd best........WW...200 cr gross.........ellayidathum BB collection.............record initial...........superb run.............

ithokke undayittum...........padam aarkkokkeyo nashtam ennu paranju nadakkendathinte ouchithryam enthu?

aarodu chodhichitanu...........36 kodikku padam vangiyathu.............. athrayum valiya thukakku padam eduthathu...........verum gamble mathram aanu.............choothattathil thottathinu padam loss ennu varuthi theerkkunna 4 aam kida paripadi ini enkilum nirthanam..........

padam 100 cr chilavayi...........110 cr kittiyaal...........athu super duper hit thanne............

athinu palakkattu 5 cr nashtmayi.............kozhikode 10 cr labhamayi ennathonnum vishayma alla........

ithrathilulla vivaram ketta karyangal cinema industry ini enkilum promote cheyyaruthu............oru cinemaye otta kudakkeezhl aanu kanendathu.........allathe thonniyavasam kattunnavante area wise aayalla.

I   enna film............a cristal clear Block buster.............athanu verdict.

----------


## KRRISH2255

I Crossed 9 Million USD In Overseas... Approx 55Cr Gross... Equals Endhiran In Overseas (INR)...  :cheers:

----------


## Dylan

> I Crossed 9 Million USD In Overseas... Approx 55Cr Gross... Equals Endhiran In Overseas (INR)...


Endhiran 61 cr entho ille? padam three weeks kazhinjappo thanne Eros official statement irakki confirm cheytha figure athaayirunnu, if I remember right.

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Endhiran 61 cr entho ille? padam three weeks kazhinjappo thanne Eros official statement irakki confirm cheytha figure athaayirunnu, if I remember right.


12 Million USD Approx 55Cr Ennaayrunnilleee Reports... BOI Also Same Aayrunnu I Think... 
USD Vechu Nokkiyaal Aduthu Polum Illaaa Endhirante...

----------


## Viru

> 12 Million USD Approx 55Cr Ennaayrunnilleee Reports... BOI Also Same Aayrunnu I Think... 
> USD Vechu Nokkiyaal Aduthu Polum Illaaa Endhirante...


Rentrak fig vache endhiran 12M USD n I 9.02 M

INR vache nokiyal kaththi n lingaa shivajiyekal kuduthal ille

----------


## Dylan

> 12 Million USD Approx 55Cr Ennaayrunnilleee Reports... BOI Also Same Aayrunnu I Think... 
> USD Vechu Nokkiyaal Aduthu Polum Illaaa Endhirante...


ok... official statement ingane aayirunnu (from Eros website)

Eros International Media Ltd (Eros International), the largest studio in India, is proud to announce the spectacular opening for the Tamil and Telegu versions of the film 'Endhiran' which has recorded a gross overseas box office collection of Rs. 61 crore.

http://www.erosintl.com/Eros-In-News...-collecti.aspx

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Rentrak fig vache endhiran 12M USD n I 9.02 M
> 
> INR vache nokiyal kaththi n lingaa shivajiyekal kuduthal ille


Yes... Kaththi 35Cr... Lingaa 42Cr... Shivaji 33Cr... Athaanu INR Ennu Prathyekam Paranjathu... 
USD Nokkiyaal Kaththi Is 5th... 5.7Mn USD... Shivaji 8Mn USD, Linga 6.8Mn USD...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

shanker nte adutha padathinu enkilum maryadhakku rights kittiyal mathiyayirunu..  ithippo ororuthanmarkku lottery aanu.. padam polinjaalum profit  :Badpc:

----------


## Madhavanunni

*I -**6th Week** [Released on Jan 14, 2015]*
*Run Till: Feb 22, 2015*
*No of days: 40* 
*Total No of Shows * *13383**[85 Centers + 109 extra theatres]*

*1st Week**6708 Shows* *(**81 Centers* */163 Theatres)* *||27 Extra theares Removed||723 SHs/D*
*2nd Week**2623 Shows* *(**80 Centers* */101 Theatres)* *||1 Late Release||2 + 61 Theares Removed||375 SHs/D*
*3rd Week**1943 Shows* *(**71 Centers* */85 Theatres)* *||1 Late Release||10+7 Theares Removed||283 SHs/D*
*4th Week**1280 Shows* *(**47 Centers* */54 Theatres)* *||2 Late Releases||26+7 Theares Removed||182 SHs/D*
*5th Week**676 Shows* *(**32 Centers* */38 Theatres)* *||3 COmebacks||18+1 Theares Removed||100 SHs/D*
*6th Week**153 Shows* *(**19 Centers* */24 Theatres)* *||3 COmebacks||13+1 Theares Removed||51 SHs/D*


1.Thiruvananthapuram - Kairali   {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}
Thiruvananthapuram - New[MS]     {Jan 14:6 Shows,Jan 15-Feb 19:RS,Frm Feb 20:MS}
*Thiruvananthapuram - Devipriya[3 Shows]*     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15-29:RS@Devipriya,Jan 30-Feb 4:RS@Sreepadmanabha,Feb 5-19:3 Shows,rm Feb 20:3 Shows@Devipriya}
*2.Ernakulam - Savitha[2 Shows]*     {Jan 14-Feb 12:RS@Kavitha,Feb 13-18:3 Shows@Saritha,Frm feb 19:2 Shows@Savitha}
Ernakulam - PVR[2 Shows]   {Jan 14-15:15 Shows,Jan 16-22:16 Shows,Jan 23-29:10 Shows,Jan 30-Feb 2:8 Shows,Feb 3-4:7 Shows,Frm Feb 5-12:5 Shows,feb 13-18:3 Shows,Frm Feb 19:2 Shows}
Ernakulam - Cinemax[1 show]   {Jan 14-15:11 Shows,Frm Jan 16-22:10 Shows,Jan 23-29:5 shows,Frm Jan 30-Feb 12:3 Shows,Frm Feb 13:1 Show}
3.Kozhikode - Sree[1 Show]   {Jan 14-15:5 shows,jan 16-12:RS@Kairali,Feb 13-19:Kairali(1 Show)||Sree(1 Show),Frm Feb 20:1 Show@Sree}
Kozhikode - Film City[2 Shows ]   {Jan 14-15:24 Shows,Jan 16-22:15 Shows,Jan 23-31:4 Shows,Feb 1-4:5 Shows,Feb 5:4 Shows,Feb 6-12:3 Shows,Feb 13-19:1 Show,Frm Feb 20:2 Shows}  
*4.Kollam - Aaradhana*     {Jan 14-Feb 4:RS@Aaradhana,Feb 5-19:RS@Archana,Frm feb 20:RS@Aaradhana}
5.Pathanamthitta - Trinity[4 Shows]   {Jan 14-15:15 Shows,Jan 16-22:12 Shows,Frm Jan 23:4 Shows}
*6.Kottayam - Asha[3 Shows]*       {Jan 14-22:RS,Frm Jan 23-Feb 5:NS,feb 6-12:Anand(3 Shows)||Asha(NS),Feb 13-19:3 Shows@Anand,frm Feb 20:3 Shows@Asha}
7.Thrissur - Kairali[1 Show]      {Jan 14:5 Shows,Jan 15-Feb 12:RS@Kairali,feb 13:Kairali(1 Show)||Sree(NS),Frm Feb 20:1 Show@Kairali}
8.Palakkadu - Aroma[3 Shows]     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Jan 15-Feb 4:RS,Feb 5-12:3 Shows,Feb 13-19:RS@Sreedevidurga,Frm Feb 20:3 Shows@Aroma}
*9.Kannur - Sagara[2 Shows]*    {Jan 14-Feb 19:RS@Saritha,Frm Feb 20:2 SHows@Sagara}
10.Cherthala - Sree[NS] [/B]  {Jan 14-29:RS,Jan 30-Feb 12:3 shows,Feb 13-18:NS@Kairali,Frm Feb 19:NS@Sree}
*11.Pala - Yuvarani[NS]   * {Jan 14:5 Shows,Jan 15-Feb5:RS@Maharani,Frm feb 6:NS@Yuvarani}
12.Thalayolaparambu - Carnival[1 Show]    {Jan 14:8 Shows,Jan 15:10 shows,Jan 16:8 shows,Jan 17-22:7 shows,Jan 23-Feb 4:3 Shows,Feb 5-12:2 Shows,Frm Feb 13:1 Show}
13.Angamali - Carnival[1 Show]   {Jan 14-15:11 Shows,Jan 16-22:9 Shows,Jan 23-Feb 12:3 shows,Frm Feb 13:1 Show}
*14.Kodungallur  Sreekaleeshwari 2[3 Shows]*    {Jan 14-15:7 Shows,Jan 16:5 Shows,Jan 17-Feb 18:RS@Sreekaleeshwari 1,Frm Feb 19:3 Shows@Sreekaleeshwari 2}
15.Chalakkudy  D Cinemas[1 Show] || Agasthya[3 Shows]        {Jan 14-15:13 Shows,Jan 16-22:11 Shows,Frm Jan 23-29:5 Shows,Frm Jan 30-Feb 12:4 Shows,Feb 13-19:2 Shows,Frm Feb 20:D Cinemas(1 Show)||Agasthya(3 Shows)}
*16.Wadakkencherry- Jayabharath 2[1 Show]*    {Jan 14-Feb 12:RS@Jayabharath 1,Feb 13-19:Jayabharath 2(1 Show)||Jayabharath movies(1 Show),Frm Feb 20:1 Show@Jayabharath 2}
17.Kozhinjampara - Kaumalaya
*18.Payyanur -   Sumangali[MS]  *   {Jan 14-Feb 12:RS@Rajadhani,Feb 13-18:RS@sumangali,Frm Feb 19:MS}

*Late Releases*
*Frm Jan 23(4th Week)*

19.Kodakara - City CInemas[1 Show]    {Jan 23-Feb :12:RS,Frm Feb 13:1 Show]

*Extra Theatre Removals*

*1 Day*
*Jan 14*

1.Pala - Yuvarani   {Removed by Cousins}

*2 Days*
*Jan 14-15*

2.Kottayam - Anaswara   {Removed by ambala}
3.Kottayam - Asha     {Remvoed by ambala}
4.Palakkadu - Priyadarshini     {Removed by Ambala}
5.Nedumangadu - Surya Paradise[5 show]    {Removed by Ambala}
6.Mavelikkara - Sandra    {Removed by Ambala}
7.Mavelikkara - Vallakalil   {Removed by Cousins}
8.Kattapana - Aishwariya   {Removed by Ambala}
9.Thodupuzha - Vismaya   {Removed by Ambala}
10.Kothamangalam - Jawahar     {Removed by Ambala}
11.Perumbavoor - EVM 2      {Removed by ambala}
12.Aluva - Madhurya     {Removed by Ambala}
13.Vadakkencherry - New Ragam    {Removed by Ambala}
14.Kollengode - Thanam   {Removed by Ambala}
15.Valancherry - Pavithra   {Removed by Ambala}
16.Mukkam - Little Rose   {Removed by Ambala}
17.Thalassery - Liberty Little Paradise {Removed by Ambala}
18.Thalassery - Liberty Mini Paradise  {Removed by Ninja}
19.Thalassery - Liberty Suite   {Removed by PK}
20.Iritty - New India     {Removed by ambala}
21.Thaliparamba - Crown    {Removed by Ammaykoryu pottu}
22.Payyanur - Sumangali   {Removed by PK}
23.Payyanur - Sumangali cineplex   {Removed by Ambala}
24.Kanhangad - New Vinayaka   {Removed by Ambala}
25.Kanhangad - Sree Vinayaka   {Removed by Kalidasan kavitha ezhuthuayanu}
26.Kasargod - Mugal   {Removed by Alone}
27.Kasargod - Narthaki    {Removed by Ambala}

*5 Days*
*Jan 14-18*

28.Adoor - Nadam[2 Shows]    {Jan 14:RS,Frm Jan 15:2 shows}

*9 Days*
*Jan 14-22*

29.Thiruvananthapuram - Sree     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}    {Removed by Mili}
30.Thiruvananthapuram - Sreepadmanabha    {Removed by Mariyam Mukku}
31.Ernakulam - Saritha   {Removed by Rasam}
32.Ernakulam - Sangeetha    {Removed by Ambala}
33.Ernakulam - Q Cinemas[8 Shows]    {Jan 14:4 shows,Frm Jan 15:8 shows}
34.Kozhikode - Apsara    {Removed by Picket 43}
35.Kozhikode - Sree   {jan 14-15:3 shows,Frm Jan 16:rs}     {Removed by Mili}
36.Kollam - Dhanya   {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}   {Removed by Picket 43}
37.Kollam - Remya     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}   {Removed by baby}
38.Kollam - Prince    {Removed by Mili}
39.Pathanamthitta - Aishwariya     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}    {Removed by Mili}
40.Alapuzha - Seethas    {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}    {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
41.Thrissur - Sree[3 Shows]   {Removed by mili}
42.Thrissur - Sapna   {Removed by Rasam}
43.Thrissur - Ravikrishna    {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}    {Removed by Picket 43}
44.Palakkadu - Priyathama   {Removed by Ambala}
45.Kannur - Savitha    {Removed by baby}
46.Kannur- Samudra    {Removed by picket 43}
47.Kannur- Sagara       {Removed by rasam}
48.Kaliyikkavila - Thameens Max    {Jan 14:7 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}     {Removed by rasam}
49.Kaliyikkavila - Sree Saraswathy     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}     {removed by Mariyam Mukku}
50.Nedumangadu - Sree Saraswathi     {Jan 14-16:5 shows,frm jan 17:rs}   {Removed by Picket 43}
51.Kadinamkulam - V Tracks     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}    {Removed by mariyam Mukku}
52.Varkala - Vimala     {Removed by Picket 43}
53.Anchal - Archana Moviemax    {Jan 14:5 Shows,Jan 15-17:RS,jan 18:5 Shows,Frm jan 19:rs}    {Removed by picket 43}
54.Cherthala - Sree    {Removed by Mili}
55.Changanassery - Anu       {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
56.Pala - Jose    {Removed by Mili}
57.Thalayolaparambu - Nice    {removed by Picket 43}
58.Erattupetta - Surya    {Removed by Ambala}
59.Koothattukulam - V Cinema 1   {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
60.Thodupuzha - Laya     {Removed by Picket 43}
61.Thodupuzha - Daya   {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
62.Muvattupuzha - Latha  {Removed by Mariyam muku}
63.Kothamangalam - EVM   {Removed by Rasam}
64.Kanjani - Simla   {Removed by Mariyam Mukku}
65.Guruvayoor - Appas     {Removed by mili}
66.Wadakkencherry- Jayabharath  Movies    {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
67.Kollengode - Gayathri    {Removed by Rasam}
68.Cherpulassery - Plaza    {Removed by Mariyam muku}
69.Mannarkkad - Okaz  {Removed by mili}
70.Ponnani - Shakthi      {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}   {removed by Rasam}
71.Valancherry - Karthika   {Removed by Mili}
72.Tirur - Anugraha    {Removed by Picket 43}
73.Perinthalmanna - K C Movies   {Removed by baby}
74.Tanur - PVS Paradise  {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
75.Kottakka - Leena 2      {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}    {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
76.Parappanangadi - Pallavi   {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
77.Manjeri - Sreedevi Cinepalace  {Removed by Rasam}
78.Nilambur  Fairyland 2   {Removed by Mariyam Mukku}
79.Mukkam  Rose   {Removed by Picket 43}
80.Mukkam - Annas   {Removed by Mariyam Mukku}
81.Vadakara - Mudra    {Removed by Mariyam mukku}
82.Batheri - Athulya[1 Show]    {Jan 14-15:RS,Frm Jan 16:1 Show}
83.Batheri - Matha   {Removed by Rasam}
84.Mananthavadi - Veena    {Removed by picket 43}
85.Thalassery - Liberty Movies     {Removed by baby}
86.Payyanur - Rajadhani Miniplex    {Removed by Baby}
87.Kanhangad - Vinayaka      {Removed by Mili}
88.Kasargod - Samrat   {Removed by Picket 43}

*16 Days*
*Jan 14-29*

89.Palakkadu - Priya    {Removed by isai}
90.Puthoor - Chellam        {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}   {Removed by Picket 43}
91.Karunagapally - Khans[MS]     {Jan 14-22:RS,frm Jan 23:MS}
92.Eramallur - Sania[3 Shows]    {Jan 14-22:RS,Frm Jan 23:3 Shows}   {Removed by Picket 43}
93.Kodungallur - Sreekaleeshwari 2[1 Show]      {Jan 14-15:7 Shows,Jan 16:5 Shows,Jan 17-22:RS,Frm Jan 23:1 Show}
94.Wadakkencherry- Jayabharath 2  {removed by Picket 43}
95.Kalpetta - Jaithra[NS]      {Jan 14-22:RS,Frm Jan 23:NS}

*22 Days*
*Jan 14-Feb 4*

96.Attingal - Ganga      {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}   {Removed by Picet 43}
97.Muvattupuzha - Issacs[MS]     {Jan 14-22:RS,frm Jan 23:MS}
98.Paravoor - Chitranjali[2 SHows]   {Jan 14-29:RS,Frm Jan 30:2 Shows}    

*23 Days*
*Jan 14-Feb 5*

99.Thiruvananthapuram - Anjali    {Jan 14:6 Shows,Frm Jan 15:RS}   {Removed by Shamithab}
100.Kottayam - Abhilash[3 Shows]    {Jan 14-22:RS,Frm Jan 23:3 Shows}    {Removed by shamithab} 
*101.Perinthalmanna - KC  Movies*    {jan 14-29:RS@KC Neon Movies,Frm Jan 30:RS@KC Neon}   {Removed by Super Khiladi}
102.Angadipuram - Central Cini[2 Shows]    {Jan 14-22:10 Shows,Frm Jan 23:2 Shows}

*30 Days*
*Jan 14-Feb 12*

103.Kollam - Carnival[2 Shows]       {Jan 14-15:9 Shows,Jan 16-22:6 shows,Jan 23-29:2 shows,Jan 30-Feb 4:3 Shows,Feb 5:2 Shows}

*36 Days*
*Jan 14-Feb 18*

104.Ernakuam - Pan Cinemas[1 Show ]    {Jan 14-22:8 shows,Jan 23-29:2 Shows,Frm jan 30:1 Show}

*Removals*

*7 Days*
*Feb 6-13*

1.Peringottukara - Devaragam[3 Shows]   {Removed by Saradhi}

*9 Days*
*Jan 14-22*

2.Padanthalumoodu - IMP[MS]       {Jan 14-15:RS,Frm Jan 16:MS}
3.Erattupetta - Metro    {Removed by cousins}

*14 Days*
*Feb 6-18*

4.Haripad - Ashirwad   {Removed by Fireman}

*14 Days*
*Jan 30-Feb 12*

5.Oyoor -NVP[3 Shows]   {Removed by Picket 43}

*16 Days*
*Jan 14-29*

6.Mundakkayam - Galaxy  {removed by Picket 43}
7.Kanjirappally  Grand Opera   {Removed by Picket 43}
8.Adimali - Matha   {Removed by Picket 43}
9.Rajakumari - MarBaesil EVM   {Removed by Ambala}
10.Kothamangalam - Aan    {Removed by No 1}
11.Goolikadavu - Athulya     {Removed by ambala}
12.Tanur - PVS   {Removed by No 1}
13.Parappanangadi - Jayakerala   {Removed by Ambala}
14.Malappuram - Anand    {Removed by Mili}
15.Kalpetta - Ananthaveera[3 Shows]    {Removed by Picket 43}

*22 Days*
*Jan 14-Feb 4*

16.Shakthikulangara - Capithans[3 Shows]   {Jan 14-29:RS,Frm Jan 30:3 Shows}    {Removed by Yennai Arindhaal} 
17.Ezhupunna - Rekha[3 Shows]      {Jan 14-22:3 Shows,Jan 23-29:1 show,Frm Jan 30:3 Shows}   {Removed by Yennai arindhaal}
*18.Koothattukulam - V Cinema 2[1 Show] || V Cinema 1[1 Show]*    {Jan 14-29:RS@V Cinema 2,Frm Jan 30:V Cinema 1(1 Show)||V Cinema 2(1 Show)}  
19.Vadakkencherry  Thalam    {Removed by yennai arindhaal}
20.Mannarkkad - Prathibha[1 Show]   {Jan 14-29:RS,Frm Jan 30:1 show}
21.Iritty - New India Paradise[3 Shows]     {Jan 14- 29:RS,frm jan 30:3 shows}    {Removed by Yennai Arindhaal}
22.Thalipparamba - Classics    {Removed by Yennai Arindhaal}

*23 Days*
*Jan 14-Feb 5*

23.Varkala - Star   {Removed by Aadu}
24.Kottarakkara - Minerva[2 Shows]    {Jan 14:6 Shows,Jan 15-29:RS,Frm Jan 30:2 Shows}
*25.Adoor - Nadam*     {Jan 14-29:RS@Nayanam,Frm Jan 30:RS@Nadam}   {Removed by Aadu}
26. Kattapana - Sagara    {Removed by mariyam Muku}
27.Paravoor - Shafas[1 Show]    {Jan 14-15:RS,Jan 16-22:2 shows,Frm Jan 23:1 Show}
28.Kunnamkulam - Thavoos    {Removed by Shamithab}
29.Cherpulassery - Grand[1 Show]   {Jan 14-29:RS,Frm Jan 30:1 show}
30.Valancherry  Sreekumar    {Removed by Aadu}
31.Tirur - Central    {Removed by Shamithab}
32.Perinthalmanna - Vismaya[3 Shows]    {Jan 14:25 Shows,Jan 15:20 Shows,Jan 16-22:15 Shows,Jan 23-24:1 Show,Jan 25-29:2 shows,Frm Jan 30:3 Shows}
*33.Kottakkal  Leena 2*    {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15-29:RS@Leena 1,Frm Jan 30:RS@Leena 2}   {Removed by Shamithab}
34.Manjeri - Devaki Cinemas[2 Shows]    {Jan 14-29:rs,Frm Jan 30:2 Shows} 
35.Kondotty - Kalpaka    {Removed by aadu}
36.Vadakara - Keerthi[3 Shows]     {Jan 14-29:RS,Frm Jan 30:3 Shows}  {removed by No 1}
37.Koyilandi - Dwaraka    {Removed by Aadu}
38.Batheri - Aiswariya[2 Shows]    {Jan 14-29:RS,frm Jan 30:2 Shows} 

*28 Days*
*Jan 16-Feb 12*

39.Valarkkavu - Ganam     {Removed by 1000}

*Jan 14-Feb 4,then feb 13-18*

*40.Mavellikkara - Prathibha[2 Shows] *     {Jan 14-29:RS@Santhosh,frm Jan 30-Feb 4:3 shows@Sandra,then 8 days break,Frm feb 13:2 Shows@Prathiba} 

*29 Days*
*Jan 14-Feb 5,then feb 13-18*

*41.Punalur - Sreepadmanabha*        {Jan 14:5 Shows,Frm Jan 15-Feb 5:RS@Ramraj,then 7 days break,Frm Feb 13:RS@Sreepadmanabha}     {Removed by fireman}

*Jan 14-Feb 4,then feb 13-19*

42.Perumbavoor - EVM 1       {Jan 14-22:RS,Frm Jan 23-Feb 4:3 SHows,then 8 days break,Frm Feb 13:RS}    {Removed by Haram} 

*30 Days*
*Jan 14-Feb 12*

43.Alapuzha - Pankaj[1 Show] || Seethas[3 Shows]    {Jan 14-Feb 5:RS@Pankaj,Frm Feb 6:Pankaj(1 Show)||Seethas(3 Shows)}
44.Vetturoad - Harishree[2 Shows]     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Jan 15-Feb 4:RS,Frm Feb 5:2 Shows}
45.Attingal - Dreams    {Removed by Anegan}
46.Karunagapally - TNP    {Removed by Anegan}
47.Kochi  Ajantha[3 Shows]   {Jan 14-29:RS,Jan 30-Feb 4:2 Shows@EVM,Frm Feb 5:3 Shows@Ajantha}   {Removed by Yennani arindhaal}
*48.Aluva  Madhurya*      {Jan 14-Feb 4:RS@Matha,Frm Feb 5:RS@Madhurya}
49.Kanjani - Brahmakulam[3 Shows]    {Jan 14-29:RS,Frm Jan 30:3 Shows}   {Removed by Anegan}
50.Guruvayoor  Balakrishna    {Removed by Bachan}
51.Kollengode - Thankam[3 Shows]    {Jan 14-29:RS,Jan 30-Feb 5:3 Shows@Thankaraj,Frm Feb 6:3 Shows@THankam}    
52.Shornur - Melam[NS]      {Jan 14-Feb 5:RS,Frm Feb 6:NS} 
*53.Ponnani - Aishwariya 2 *      {Jan 14-Feb 5:RS@Aishwariya 1,frm Feb 6:RS@Aishwariya 2}  {Removed by saradhi}
*54.Nilambur  Fairyland 2 *      {Jan 14-Feb 5:rs@Fairyland 1,Frm Feb 6:RS@Fairyland2}   {Removed by Saradhi}
*55.Mukkam - Annas[3 Shows]*     {Jan 14-29:RS,Frm Jan 30-Feb 5:3 Shows@Abhilash,Frm Feb 6:3 Shows@Annas}  {Removed by saradhi}
56.Mananthavadi - Maruthi[NS]    {Jan 14-Feb 5:RS,Frm Feb 6:NS}
*57.Kasargod - Narthaki[3 Shows]*     {Jan 14-Feb 4:RS@Mehaboob,Frm Feb 5:3 Shows@Narthaki}    {Removed by saradhi}

*36 Days*
*Jan 14-Feb 18*

58.Changanassery  Abhinaya[2 Shows]    {Jan 14-Feb 12:RS,Frm Feb 13:2 Shows}  
59.Kanhangad - Vinayaka Paraidse   {Removed by Fireman}

*37 Days*
*Jan 14-Feb 19*

*60.Kaliyikkavila - Sree Saraswathi[2 Shows]*     {Jan 14:5 Shows,Jan 15-Feb 4:RS@Sree Kaleeshwari,Feb 5-12:3 Shows@Sree Saraswathi,Frm feb 13:2 shows}
*61.Nedumangadu - Surya Paradise *      {Jan 14-Feb 4:RS@Surya,Frm Feb 5:RS@Surya Paradise }    {Removed by Haram}      
*62.Anchal - Archana Moviemax*       {Jan 14:5 Shows,Jan 15-Feb 5:RS,Feb 6-9:2 Shows@Archana Classics,frm feb 10:RS@Archana movie max}   {Removed by haram}
*63.Thodupuzha  New[NS] *   {Jan 14-Feb 4:RS@Aishwariya,Feb 5:RS@New,Frm Feb 6:NS@New}
64.Muvattupuzha - Cinepoint[1 Show]   {Jan 14-15:6 Shows,frm Jan 16-22:8 Shows,Jan 23-29:1 Show,Jan 30-Feb 5:2 Shows,Frm Feb 6:1 Show}
*65.Mapranam - Varna*    {Jan 14-Feb 5:RS@Irinjalakuda - Mass,Frm Feb 6:RS@Mapranam - Varna}  {Removed by Haram}
*66.Thalassery - Liberty Movie House*      {Jan 14-Feb 4:RS@iberty Paradise,Feb 5-12:RS@Liberty Mini Paradise,Frm Feb 13:RS@Movie House} {Removed by Badhalpur}

----------


## K K R

13.3K  :Band:  ..BB  :Band:

----------


## GangsteR

> *I -**6th Week** [Released on Jan 14, 2015]*
> *Run Till: Feb 22, 2015*
> *No of days: 40* 
> *Total No of Shows –* *13383**[85 Centers + 109 extra theatres]*
> 
> *1st Week–**6708 Shows* *(**81 Centers* */163 Theatres)* *||27 Extra theares Removed||723 SHs/D*
> *2nd Week–**2623 Shows* *(**80 Centers* */101 Theatres)* *||1 Late Release||2 + 61 Theares Removed||375 SHs/D*
> *3rd Week–**1943 Shows* *(**71 Centers* */85 Theatres)* *||1 Late Release||10+7 Theares Removed||283 SHs/D*
> *4th Week–**1280 Shows* *(**47 Centers* */54 Theatres)* *||2 Late Releases||26+7 Theares Removed||182 SHs/D*
> ...


thanx macha

----------


## KRRISH2255

13.6K In 43Days...  :cheers:  Third Fastest Ever To Cross 13.6K Shows...  :cheers: 
TVM Share 65Lakhs According To Velli...  :Giveup: 
Correct Aavan Chance Undu... Coz First Weekil Thanne 35Lakhs Plus Share Vannirunnu...  :Giveup: 
65Lakhs Share Means Second Highest Ever Share For A Movie In TVM Behind Drishyam...  :cheers:

----------


## GangsteR

The boy who acted as #Vikaram 's dupe
in #I but he never got the credit... He's
the real hero... Hats off

----------


## GangsteR

> 13.6K In 43Days...  Third Fastest Ever To Cross 13.6K Shows... 
> TVM Share 65Lakhs According To Velli... 
> Correct Aavan Chance Undu... Coz First Weekil Thanne 35Lakhs Plus Share Vannirunnu... 
> 65Lakhs Share Means Second Highest Ever Share For A Movie In TVM Behind Drishyam...


 :Giveup:   :Partytime2:

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## michael

china release enthaayi...........

----------


## KRRISH2255

TVMil 3 Theatresil 50 Days...  :Shocked:

----------


## JJK

> TVMil 3 Theatresil 50 Days...


1st time alle?? Ns pr alle 2 centre il 50 days poittullu..

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 1st time alle?? Ns pr alle 2 centre il 50 days poittullu..


Friends Poittundu... 75 Days In 2 Theatres... Aduthu Ethokkeyo Padam 2 Theatres Poittundu... I Think HOAY...

----------


## dipu10

> The boy who acted as #Vikaram 's dupe
> in #I but he never got the credit... He's
> the real hero... Hats off


appoo vikramanu kittiya credit okkke  :Ho:

----------


## GangsteR

> appoo vikramanu kittiya credit okkke


Train fight scene illae.. athil pulliyudae dupe aayirunnu

----------


## dipu10

> Train fight scene illae.. athil pulliyudae dupe aayirunnu


ohk.. adh maathram aayirikumale. ??

----------


## GangsteR

> ohk.. adh maathram aayirikumale. ??


ini verae undonnu ariyilla. ..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## KRRISH2255

World Wide 227Cr Gross... Kerala 20Cr Gross...  :cheers:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> World Wide 227Cr Gross... Kerala 20Cr Gross...


pratheekshichathilum valare kuravu  :Badpc:

----------


## GangsteR

http://www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bi...750705&tabId=3

----------


## PunchHaaji

Bhramaanda Flop!!!  :Ennekollu:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> ohk.. adh maathram aayirikumale. ??


China fightile oru full round kick is by dupe, if u pause and see u can see the shaking mask on dupe's face. Also, in fight with Upen Patel, a kick with hands tied back and face covered one is also by dupe i guess..

----------


## Viru

> Bhramaanda Flop!!!


 :Engane:  :Engane:  :Nea:  :Nea:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> 


185-190 crore alle production cost [as discussed in the thread before the release as costliest indian movie!!].. Then promotion costs [bringing in Arnold & telugu, hindu music launches and all].. Ippo total cost cover cheytho??!!

----------


## GangsteR

> China fightile oru full round kick is by dupe, if u pause and see u can see the shaking mask on dupe's face. Also, in fight with Upen Patel, a kick with hands tied back and face covered one is also by dupe i guess..


mannum chaari ninnavan pennum kondu poyi  :Laughing:

----------


## Viru

> 185-190 crore alle production cost [as discussed in the thread before the release as costliest indian movie!!].. Then promotion costs [bringing in Arnold & telugu, hindu music launches and all].. Ippo total cost cover cheytho??!!


ee 180-190 oke chumma paraunatha macha endhirante budget polum ithinte oke aduthe kanilla 

costliest indian movie enne BOI paranjatha Dhoom3/Baang baang anen thonunu athe thane 140-150 rangeil engande ulle

Ithinte collection vache urapayitum budget oke cover cheuym pakshe andra pole ulla chila sthalangalil rights nalla pricine poyath kond loss vanu enathe ullu

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Today  Online #CVF Celebrating the #I
Success "50th Day" in Grand Manner at CVF T-
nagar Office

----------


## GangsteR

> pratheekshichathilum valare kuravu


TINJU CR verum swpanam matram aayi  :Yeye:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

50 Golden Days for 'I' ....
Mar 04, 2015
'I', the Shankar film starring Chiyaan Vikram and Amy
Jackson was released on the 14 th of January this year and
has completed fifty golden days at the box office. The film
had showcased Vikram in various dimensions and the hard
work that the National Award winner had put in for the film,
throwing his life to danger, has reaped in rich dividends.
Added to that, the spellbinding visuals of P C Sreeram, the
mesmerizing music of AR Rahman and the dedication of the
entire crew have resulted in this huge feat. At a time, when
staying at the theatre for a week is a Himalayan task for any
film, here is 'I' that has withstood the time and emerged as a
winner.
Behindwoods wishes the Team of 'I' on this prestigious
accomplishment! Way to go

----------


## Nithz



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

'I' completes 50 days
'I' movie, starring Vikram and Amy Jackson in the lead
roles, is directed by Shankar. The movie which hit the
screens on January 14, has successfully completed its 50
days of theatrical run at the box office. AR Rahman scores
the music. The movie is produced by Aascar Films.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

I reaches a new milestone

Director Shankar’s magnum opus I, which is the biggest hit
of this year so far, has entered into 50th day at the box
office today.
Vikram’s mind-blowing efforts, Shankar’s grandeur
direction, Amy Jackson’s smashing looks, AR Rahman’s
pulsating songs and PC Sreeram’s breathtaking visuals are
some of the reasons behind I’s huge success. The movie
has set a new benchmark in Tamil cinema industry, to say
the least. Here’s wishing the talented team on their well-
deserved success!

----------


## GangsteR

Tamil Cinema
@BoAnalyst 
#I And #YennaiArindhaal Are 2 Films
Where The Team Kept Quite While The
Films Performed Exceedingly Well At
The Box Office.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

50 day celebration

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Ranking based on Chennai Box Office Collections from Mar
02nd 2015 to Mar 08th 2015
Week : 8
Total collections in Chennai : Rs. 9,64,67,806
Chennai city verdict: Blockbuster
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekend): 9
Collection in Chennai (Weekend): Rs. 53,046
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekdays): 16
Collection in Chennai (Weekdays): Rs. 50,208
The 50 day mark has been crossed. We have to see how
much more 'I' can travel now.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

#Chiyaan #Vikram - @iamAmyJackson
's #Imovie DVD becomes the highest
selling DVD in #Singapore

----------


## GangsteR

A tight race between Yennai Arindhaal and I
Mar 15, 2015


Here follows an interesting analysis of the 4 recent biggies
which rocked K-Town - Kaththi, Lingaa, 'I' and Yennai
Arindhaal. The data below is regarding the number of
airplays that the songs of these films managed in Chennai's
FM space, from their respective releases till date.
'I' - 5806 total airplays in 27 weeks - Average of 215.03
airplays per week
Yennai Arindhaal - 2989 total airplays in 11 weeks - Average
of 271.72 airplays per week
Lingaa - 2325 total airplays in 18 weeks - Average of 129.16
airplays per week
Kaththi - 2017 total airplays in 26 weeks - Average of 77.57
airplays per week
As we can see, it is a tight race between A.R.Rahman's 'I'
and Harris Jayaraj's Yennai Arindhaal, with the former
getting more total airplays while the latter is getting more
airplays per week.

----------


## Nithz

I UNCUT DVD RELEASED

----------


## GangsteR

Ranking based on Chennai Box Office Collections from Mar
09th 2015 to Mar 15th 2015
Week : 9
Total collections in Chennai : Rs. 9,65,62,528
Chennai city verdict: Blockbuster
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekend): 9
Collection in Chennai (Weekend): Rs. 54,306
No. Shows in Chennai (Weekdays): 12
Collection in Chennai (Weekdays): Rs. 40,416
'I' continues its enviable run with a few shows.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

:Hmmm:  :Hmmm:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

munp ivide hindustani hindi il odiyathinu thelivundo ennu chodichirunu.. ithaanu aa rekha

http://www.boxofficeindia.com/Detail...s#.VQng2o7F9i0

Q. How did the Tamil film I fare in the Hindi market and is Robot the only big hit for a dubbed film from the South?
Ans. I fared poorly grossing around 12 crore nett in Hindi. Robot also did not do too well grossing 21 crore nett, it was at best average. The only dubbed films from South which have been hits are Bombay (1995) and Hindustani (1996) and they grossed 10 crore and 12 crore nett respectively.
Prakash Rao

----------


## GangsteR

In the 1st Qtr of 2015, #Kollywood leads in Most
No. of BO Winners in #India .. - #Imovie - #
YennaiArindhaal - #Anegan - #KakkiSattai

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

> munp ivide hindustani hindi il odiyathinu thelivundo ennu chodichirunu.. ithaanu aa rekha
> 
> http://www.boxofficeindia.com/Detail...s#.VQng2o7F9i0
> 
> Q. How did the Tamil film I fare in the Hindi market and is Robot the only big hit for a dubbed film from the South?
> Ans. I fared poorly grossing around 12 crore nett in Hindi. Robot also did not do too well grossing 21 crore nett, it was at best average. The only dubbed films from South which have been hits are Bombay (1995) and Hindustani (1996) and they grossed 10 crore and 12 crore nett respectively.
> Prakash Rao


itentaa ipol?

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> itentaa ipol?


BOI ippozha ittath. aaro chodichappo avaru reply koduthu.

ennaalum 1996 il Indian 12cr net , bombay athinum munp 10cr net

aa nilakku nokkuvaanenkil I hindi version okke 100cr edukkanamayirunu.. I potte.. robot oru 65cr enkilum

----------


## GangsteR

> BOI ippozha ittath. aaro chodichappo avaru reply koduthu.
> 
> ennaalum 1996 il Indian 12cr net , bombay athinum munp 10cr net
> 
> aa nilakku nokkuvaanenkil I hindi version okke 100cr edukkanamayirunu.. I potte.. robot oru 65cr enkilum


btb china rlz vallathum nadakkumo?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> btb china rlz vallathum nadakkumo?


aarkariyaam  :Rolleyes:

----------


## kandahassan

> aarkariyaam


shankar ini time eduthu padam cheythal mathi ennanu ente opinion  :Yes3:  :Yes3:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> shankar ini time eduthu padam cheythal mathi ennanu ente opinion


athe ingane chara para padam cheyyunnath ozhivakkanam  :Dash2:

----------


## GangsteR

#I Kerala final collection is abt 20.10 cr...Net
collection is around 15.88 cr & share is 7.80 cr.
Still running in B & C Centres ! Superhit

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> #I Kerala final collection is abt 20.10 cr...Net
> collection is around 15.88 cr & share is 7.80 cr.
> Still running in B & C Centres ! Superhit


ithavana pottennu vekkunnu... adutha shanker padam kerala BO polichadukkum.. I ude ksheenam appozhe theeroo

----------


## Deewana

> ee 180-190 oke chumma paraunatha macha endhirante budget polum ithinte oke aduthe kanilla costliest indian movie enne BOI paranjatha Dhoom3/Baang baang anen thonunu athe thane 140-150 rangeil engande ulleIthinte collection vache urapayitum budget oke cover cheuym pakshe andra pole ulla chila sthalangalil rights nalla pricine poyath kond loss vanu enathe ullu


Endhiran nekkalum budget ille... D3 > BB > HNY...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## Nithz



----------


## aneesh mohanan

Kerala distributor profit ethra kitti? above 1.50CR?

----------


## GangsteR

TAMIL CINEMA 2015 - THE FIRST QUARTER REPORT


The first 3 pleasant months of the year have passed by and
we are now getting into peak summer time. The first quarter
was packed with films and more films for the Tamil industry
and most of the weeks saw record number of releases, but
often to no avail. Many of these films just disappeared from
theaters in a day or two, and the man on the street or even
the ardent movie buff would find it impossible to recollect
the names of most of these films. This clutter of many
releases at the same time is a big problem facing the
industry, that too when there is a shortage of eligible
theaters. But lets save this problem for later, look past the
numerous duds and talk about the positives in the first
quarter here.
Yes, there have been quite a few good films which made a
mark, either commercially or critically or both, and
audiences continued their love affair with impactful cinema.
Be it mass oriented or content-based, there was a sizable
number of noticeable films in Q1 of 2015. Lets celebrate
these movies now.
I - Shankar and Vikram joined hands again, with
A.R.Rahman’s chartbuster score and Aascar Films grand
production values, to deliver a revenge based commercial
film set in the world of models, cosmetics and dangerous
viruses. The film would be remembered for Vikram’s
Herculean efforts and the make-up magic. ‘I’ is on the
doorstep of the 100 days mark and is a blockbuster.
Darling - This one continued Tamil cinema’s love affair with
horror comedies. The year’s first sleeper hit, with some
genuinely funny lines! GV’s acting debut was successful
indeed, while Nikki, Bala Saravanan, Rajendran and Karunas
made their marks too.
Isai - Love him or hate him but you can never ignore him!
S.J.Suryah was back with this psychological musical thriller
with a major twist in the end. Stunning acting, typical SJS
titillation and noteworthy music marked Isai which didn’t do
well at the box-office due to its poor release time.
Yennai Arindhaal - Ajith - the actor, in a typical Gautham
Menon film, was Yennai Arindhaal in a nutshell. Great
music, a mighty impressive Arun Vijay, majestic Trisha were
the other aspects of YA, a film with its fair share of
admirers.
Anegan - K.V.Anand was back at the forefront in this film
which touched upon gaming, reincarnation and eternal love.
Amyra Dastur made a neat debut, Karthik was smashing as
the villain while Dhanush notched up another success after
VIP.
Tamizhukku En Ondrai Azhuthavum - The real surprise
package of the season, one can say. Red Giant Movies
must be lauded for releasing this movie, and believing in
good cinema. The content may have been too nerdy, but it’s
a solid success backed by strong word of mouth.
Kaaki Sattai - Here was an average film, which raked in the
big bucks. Kaaki Sattai was another proof that
Sivakarthikeyan, as a star, is just too big now, to ignore.
Rajini Murugan would be keenly watched.
Enakkul Oruvan - Regardless of the comparisons with the
original, the Tamil remake of Lucia earned some good
reviews. Siddharth stood out again as a dedicated actor but
box-office success eluded it.
Ivanukku Thannila Gandam - Making use of the lean period,
this Rajendran-powered mindless comedy managed to earn
some money for its makers.
Rajathanthiram - A smart con film with neat technical
values, Rajathanthiram was a quality effort by an
unheralded team. The effort was noted and appreciated by
all.
Kallappadam and CSK - Like Rajathanthiram, these were
again small-timers which managed to stay afloat for a few
days thanks to their content. Ordinary making aside, these
movies won a few fans for themselves.
The 2nd quarter has been kickstarted by Komban and
Nannbenda, and both the movies have opened well. The
upcoming weeks would be packed with inviting films such
as OK Kanmani, Kanchana 2, Vai Raja Vai, Uttama Villain,
Masss and many more. The action should heat up along
with the summer temperatures …
Respond to kaushik@behindwoods.com
Behindwoods is not responsible for the views of columnists.

----------


## GangsteR

> kerala distributor profit ethra kitti? Above 1.50cr?


 @krrish2255

----------


## GangsteR

MovieCrow
@MovieCrow 
#MovieCrow Quarterly Awards - 'Best Lyricist'
award goes to @madhankarky for 'Pookale' from
#I !

----------


## GangsteR

MovieCrow
@MovieCrow 
#MovieCrow Quarterly Awards - @pcsreeramc

----------


## GangsteR

MovieCrow
@MovieCrow 
#MovieCrow Quarterly Awards - #Vikram bags
the 'Best Actor' award for his painstaking efforts
in #I !

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Kannan
@TFU_Kannan 
#2015FirstQtrReport Biggest releases screen
count: 1. #YennaiArindhaal -560 2. #I -450 3. #
KakkiSattai -380 & 4. #Anegan -340 & 5. #
Valiyavan -300.

----------


## visakh r

> shankar ini time eduthu padam cheythal mathi ennanu ente opinion


epo pulli yearly oro padam vechu cheyundallo le.. :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

Will director Shankar get it for the 7th staggering time?


The National Film Award for Special Effects category was
officially instituted in the year 1992 at the 40 th edition.
Henceforth one deserving Indian film, irrespective of the
language, with good special effects, was given that
prestigious National Award every year.
In this 22 year time span, 10 Tamil films have been awarded
the Special Effects award and out of which 6 have been
director Shankar’s films.
Kadhalan – 1994
Indian – 1996
Jeans – 1998
Anniyan – 2005
Sivaji – 2007
Enthiran – 2010
With 'I' releasing this year and also having some
breathtaking special effects work, will Shankar get this
coveted award yet again?

----------


## GangsteR

First Quarter of 2015: Hits & Misse
http://www.sify.com/mobile/movies/fi...VRfdhdaij.html

----------


## GangsteR

Kannan
@TFU_Kannan 
#2015FirstQtrReport Out of total 140 films, only 4
ran for 50 days at Chennai! 1. #I 2. #Baby (Hindi)
3. #YennaiArindhaal & 4. #Anegan .

----------


## GangsteR

Ramesh @Rameshlaus 
2015 1st Qtr Top 5 Tamil Box Office Winners: (In
the Order of Release) #IMovie #Darling #
YennaiArindhaal #Anegan #KakkiSattai

----------


## GangsteR

@sreeoman I,YennaiArindhaal, Anegan Kerala total shows etra aayi?

----------


## sreeoman

> @sreeoman I,YennaiArindhaal, Anegan Kerala total shows etra aayi?


*INDEX - FINAL RUN - Other Language Movies 2015

**1.* *I* *- 13836 Shows - 86 Centres - 79Days Max.Run
2.* *Yennai Arindhaal.**. -* *4633 Shows - 82 Centres - 43Days Max.Run
**3.* *Anegan** -* *3969 Shows - 80 Centres - 42Days Max.Run
**4.* *Sandamarutham* *-* *1792 Shows - 66 Centres - 14Days Max.Run
**5.* *KaakiSattai* *-* *3487 Shows - 79 Centres - 34Days Max.Run
**6.* *Valiyavan* *-* *1682 Shows - 63 Centres - 8Days Max.Run
**7. Komban -* *? Shows - ? Centres - ?Days Max.Run
**8. Nannbenda -* *? Shows - ? Centres - ?Days Max.Run
**9. Fast & Furious7 -* *? Shows - ? Centres - ?Days Max.Run
**10. ? -* *? Shows - ? Centres - ?Days Max.Run*

----------


## GangsteR

> *INDEX - FINAL RUN - Other Language Movies 2015
> 
> **1.* *I* *- 13836 Shows - 86 Centres - 79Days Max.Run
> 2.* *Yennai Arindhaal.**. -* *4633 Shows - 82 Centres - 43Days Max.Run
> **3.* *Anegan** -* *3969 Shows - 80 Centres - 42Days Max.Run
> **4.* *Sandamarutham* *-* *1792 Shows - 66 Centres - 14Days Max.Run
> **5.* *KaakiSattai* *-* *3487 Shows - 79 Centres - 34Days Max.Run
> **6.* *Valiyavan* *-* *1682 Shows - 63 Centres - 8Days Max.Run
> **7. Komban -* *? Shows - ? Centres - ?Days Max.Run
> ...


Thanx macha.. Rep pokunilla

----------


## GangsteR

Chiyaan Vikram's "#I " 13th week (89th day)
running successfully in Sathyam Cinemas, AGS,
PVR & some other theatres.

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## michael

> *INDEX - FINAL RUN - Other Language Movies 2015
> 
> **1.* *I* *- 13836 Shows - 86 Centres - 79Days Max.Run
> 2.* *Yennai Arindhaal.**. -* *4633 Shows - 82 Centres - 43Days Max.Run
> **3.* *Anegan** -* *3969 Shows - 80 Centres - 42Days Max.Run
> **4.* *Sandamarutham* *-* *1792 Shows - 66 Centres - 14Days Max.Run
> **5.* *KaakiSattai* *-* *3487 Shows - 79 Centres - 34Days Max.Run
> **6.* *Valiyavan* *-* *1682 Shows - 63 Centres - 8Days Max.Run
> **7. Komban -* *? Shows - ? Centres - ?Days Max.Run
> ...


Thanks macha

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Happy b'day to I Man...

----------


## GangsteR

Sajid Bubere @sajidbubere
Happy birthday to the sweetest co-actor of #i @
AiMovie the legend of films

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Happy Birthday to Chiyaan Vikram - The epitome of
hardwork !


One of the most hardworking and dedicated actors around in
the country, Chiyaan Vikram turns 49 today. Age just seems
to be a number for this incredibly talented and perennially
handsome star who has appeared in myriad makeovers and
has played many different roles with total conviction.
Vikram is a great example for persistence, hard work and
his story of 'struggle to super-stardom' is inspirational in
every way. Who could have possibly made the transition
from dubbing artiste to second hero to the main attraction,
more convincingly?
'I' has started off the year on a grand note for Chiyaan and it
is a much needed blockbuster victory for the star. He has 10
Enradhukulla coming up next and the film is in its final leg of
production. With upcoming films with the likes of Gautham
Menon and Anand Shankar, the coming months promise to
be action packed for Chiyaan and his countless admirers.
Behindwoods takes this opportunity to wish this fine actor
and genuine human being a very happy birthday and a great
life, career ahead.

----------


## GangsteR

MC Box Office Report - April 17 to 19
The distributors and theater owners are happy as both OK
Kanmani and Kanchana 2 took a very good opening last
weekend. It's been a long time since more than one film
received positive response(s) from the audience in a
particular weekend. Check out the box office ranking of
Tamil films in Chennai during last weekend.
1. Kanchana 2
Raghava Lawrence's Kanchana 2 was a sheer delight for
single screen owners. The movie registered sold out shows
across the city, especially in areas like Tambaram and
Chrompet. The mixed reviews don't seem to bother the fans
who seek entertainment.
2. OK Kanmani
Mani Ratnam is well and truly back with a contemporary tale
of love and romance. The overwhelming reviews, stellar
acting and rich technical values made the movie an instant
hit at the multiplexes. Expect love-struck people to fill the
theaters this week too. However, family audiences are
apprehensive about watching the film with their family, due
to live-in relationship subject. It might take some time
before they trust that the movie has nothing controversial in
it and can be enjoyed with their families too.
3. Komban and 4. Nanbenda
Both these movies were running across most of the
multiplexes and a few single screens. These movies were
lapped up by movie-goers who failed to grab tickets for the
latest releases.
Other Movies
Anegan, I, Rajathandhiram and Chennai Ungalai Anbudan
Varaverkiradhu were screened at one theater each as noon/
matinee show. Meanwhile, Hollywood film Furious 7
overhauls Avatar and becomes the highest grossing
Hollywood film in India.
BO Forecast
OK Kanmani and Kanchana 2 will enjoy uninterrupted run until
May 1, when movies like Uttama Villain and Vai Raja Vai
would take up all the screens.
Check out the current Chennai box office ranking of Tamil
movies

----------


## GangsteR

...............

----------


## GangsteR

Tomorrow, #Chiyaan #Vikram - @
iamAmyJackson 's #Imovie completes 100
days..

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Vikram-Shankar's I 100 Days
Chiyaan Vikram's magnum opus I directed by Shankar is
one of the best movies that is celebrating its 100 days today
in some multi-plex theaters in Chennai.
This Vikram starrer has won huge laurels from who's and
who's of film fraternity. Vikram's hard work paid of with
raining collections at Box Office with a share of 100 Cr with
in few weeks of its release.
Amy Jackson, Ojas Rajani, Upen Patel, Suresh Gopi,
Ramkumar Ganesan, Santhanam and others played key
roles in Ai. The movie that released in multiple languages on
14th January completed its trade mark 100 days of run in
theaters on April 23.
We at way2movies wishes Vikram, Shankar and their I team
on achieving mile stone with great appreciation...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Kannan
@TFU_Kannan
#I completes 100 days today at Sathyam & PVR,
Chennai. Congrats to @Shankarshanmugh , #
Vikram , @iamAmyJackson , @arrahman , @
pcsreeram & team!

----------


## GangsteR

Prashanth
@itisprashanth
#I is the first 100 day movie after long time that is
actually running at sathyam and other screens.
Real Victory!! #ImovieHits100Days

----------


## GangsteR

A special day for Team 'I' ...
Apr 23, 2015
When was the last time you saw a 100th day poster of a film
being garlanded across the city? If a film, irrespective of the
cast and crew, manages two successful weeks in the
theatres, then it's a Hit according to the trade pundits now.
Aascar Ravichandran produced, Shankar's 'I' is reaching its
100th day at the box-office today, 23rd April. The romantic-
thriller with Vikram playing the role of his lifetime and Amy
Jackson flaunting her international looks, was well-received
and went on to make a worldwide gross of well over 200
crores.
P.C.Sreeram's cinematography, Rahman's chartbusters and
Muthuraj's art-direction fell in place to catapult the film to a
pinnacle of creative and technical excellence. Though there
were mixed reviews about the duration and a simplified
story, 'I' managed to get all the attention and money
because of Vikram's performance of a body-builder to a
model to a hunchback seeking revenge.
The film had it all to appeal and surprise. Be it the
extravaganza in the songs or the mighty action portions or
the screenplay pattern or the Himalayan efforts by Vikram,
'I' was a complete commercial film with a purpose. Hearty
congratulations to team 'I' for this milestone.

----------


## GangsteR

Only Kollywood
@OnlyKollywood
Today marks the 100th day of #Vikram - @
iamAmyJackson 's blockbuster film #I . We wish
the team a grand success!

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

Shankar's 'I' hits 100 days today
http://www.sify.com/mobile/movies/sh...G3dacfdgg.html

----------


## GangsteR

pcsreeram
@pcsreeram 
: #I 100 days 100days of nation celebration in
three languages . Tamil. Telugu. Hindi .Another
feather in director Shankars cap.

----------


## GangsteR

I HITS A CENTURY IN STYLE

2015 Pongal saw the release of Shankar - Vikram combo's
magnum opus 'I' with a wide release across the
globe.Today I has successfully completed the 100 days run
at theatres .Termed to be one of the biggest blockbusters in
Tamil Cinema ,I had a world wide collections of more than
150 crores 'I' saw the giants of the crafts combining
together to give the best for the audience.
Produced by Aascars Ravichandran ,I starred Vikram ,Amy
Jackson,Suresh Gobi,Ramkumar Ganesan ,Upen Patel
,Santhanam and others with the music scored by Oscar
winner AR Rahman & cinematography by PC Sreeram.
Cinemalead wishes Team I on the success of

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

:Yahbuhuha:

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR



----------


## PunchHaaji

:Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## kandahassan

tinju ithengane sahikkum  :Ho:   :Ho:

----------


## asish

haa haa angine 200cr okke thalliya padam polinju palees aayi.. ithu kandappol thanne thonniyathaanu.. koothara padam ennu.. vikramine make itu korangu kalipichaal aalu kerum ennu sankar karuthikkanu..  :Ennekollu:

----------


## SAM369

Ithra Collection edutha Padam Oodilla ennokke Paranjal  :Laughing:  Vere enthelengilum Cash Marichu Kaanum  :Laughing:  185cr Budget okke Kola Thallu Thanne :Girl Sigh:

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithra Collection edutha Padam Oodilla ennokke Paranjal  Vere enthelengilum Cash Marichu Kaanum  185cr Budget okke Kola Thallu Thanne


Mariyaan , Tirumanam ennum nikkah flop aayi ..Vishwaroopam 2 , Bhoologam rlz cheyate pettitil kidakunnu... ithokae aakum reason

----------


## GangsteR

> Ithra Collection edutha Padam Oodilla ennokke Paranjal  Vere enthelengilum Cash Marichu Kaanum  185cr Budget okke Kola Thallu Thanne


I budget is below 100 cr ..185 oke media tallal aanu

----------


## GangsteR

> haa haa angine 200cr okke thalliya padam polinju palees aayi.. ithu kandappol thanne thonniyathaanu.. koothara padam ennu.. vikramine make itu korangu kalipichaal aalu kerum ennu sankar karuthikkanu..


verae reasons aanu

----------


## Nithz

185 cr ennu aascar ravi chandran chettan oru aaveshathinu vechu keeriyathanu

pettiyil kidakkunna padangal aanu paavathinu pani koduthathu

pakshe avasanam athu I yude mandakku 

mudakku muthal iratti aayi I thirichu koduthitundu enitta chila avanmarude okke I oodiyilla enna dialogue 

ee year release aaya block buster malayalam movie yekkal collection Undu Keralathil I kku

----------


## Nithz

> haa haa angine 200cr okke thalliya padam polinju palees aayi.. ithu kandappol thanne thonniyathaanu.. koothara padam ennu.. vikramine make itu korangu kalipichaal aalu kerum ennu sankar karuthikkanu..


http://www.newindianexpress.com/citi...cle2791610.ece


Irunni Ilikkunnathinu Munbu Vaayichu Nokku

----------


## Saathan

> Mariyaan , Tirumanam ennum nikkah flop aayi ..Vishwaroopam 2 , Bhoologam rlz cheyate pettitil kidakunnu... ithokae aakum reason


TEN okke low budget padam alle... veliya nashttam onnum vannu kaanilla...
"I" pinne kure neendu poyi athil kurachu cash poyi kaanum... ennallum padam profit thanne alle... 
randu high budget padam (I & V2) ore time il produce cheythathu ayirikkanam pani koduthathu...  
V2 release ayal ellam ok akum ennu thonnunnu...

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## GangsteR

വ്യാജ വര്ത്തകള് പ്രജരിപ്പിച്ച് ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡ
വിജയത്തെ തകര്ക്കന് ശ്രമിക്കുന്ന മൂന്നാംകിട
മാധ്യമങ്ങള്
100 കോടിയില് താഴെ ചിലവിട്ടു നിര്മിച്ച ഐ എന്ന
ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡ ചിത്രം 100 ദിനങ്ങള് വിജയകരമായി
പൂര്ത്തിയാക്കുന്ന ഈ വേളയിലാണ് ഇത്തരമൊരു
വാര്ത്ത സോഷ്യല് മീഡിയകളില് പ്രജരിക്കുന്നത്
ഇതുവരെ ഐ യുടെ കളക്ഷന് റിപ്പോര്ട്ടുകള്
എടുത്താല് എല്ലാ ഭാഷകളില് നിന്നും 234 കോടി ലഭിച്ചു .
കേരളത്തിലെ അന്യ ഭാഷ ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ
റെകോര്ഡ് തിരുത്താന് ഐ ക്കു അധികം നാളുകള് വേണ്ടി
വന്നില്ല
ഇത് വരെ ഇറങ്ങിയ എല്ലാ തമിള്
സിനിമകളുടെയും റെകോര്ഡ് ഐ നിഷ്പ്രയാസം
തകര്ത്തെറിഞ്ഞു
ഇതിനെയാണ് മാധ്യമങ്ങള് പ്രൊഡ്യൂസര് 'ഐ'
കാരണം കുത്തുപാളയെടുത്തു എന്നു പറഞ്ഞു
പ്രജരിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്
മാധ്യമ പ്രവര്ത്തനത്തിന്റെ അനന്ത സാധ്യതകള്
ഓണ്ലൈന് മീഡിയ തുറന്നിടുബോള് അത് നല്ല
കലാകാരന്മാരുടെ പരിശ്രമത്തെ വില കുറച്ചു
കാണിക്കുകയാണ് ഇവിടുത്തെ മൂന്നാകിട പേജുകള്
3 വര്ഷക്കാലം ശരീരവും മനസ്സും ഐ
എന്ന ചിത്രത്തിന് സമര്പ്പിച്ചവരുടെ
അര്പ്പണബോധത്തെയുമാണ് ഈ വ്യാജ വര്ത്തകള്
ചോദ്യം ചെയ്യുന്നത് .
വിക്രം മുതല് ലൈറ്റ് ബോയ് വരെ
നീളുന്നവരുടെ കൂട്ടായ ശ്രമമാണ് ഐ
റിലീസ് ഡേയ്റ്റ് നീണ്ടപ്പോള് പ്രേക്ഷകരെ
ആകാംഷയുടെ മുള്മുനയില് നിര്ത്തിയ സിനിമ
പലയിടങളിലും ഹൌസ് ഫുള് ബോര്ഡ് ആഴ്ച്ചകളോളം
നീണ്ടു
അന്ന്യനു ശേഷം വിക്രമിന്റെ ബ്രഹ്മാണ്ഡ
ചിത്രമായിരുന്നു ഐ
പരാജയങ്ങളുടെ ഒരു നിര ആസ്കര് രവിചന്ദ്രനെ
കട കെണിയില് ആക്കി
മലയാളത്തില് ലക്കി ജോക്കേര്സ് തകര്ന്നടിഞ്ഞപ്പോള്
തമിഴില് മരിയാന് ധനുഷിന്റെ മികച്ച പ്രകടനം
ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നെങ്ങിലും ചിത്രം കളക്ഷന്
നേടാതെ തിയറ്ററുകളില് നിന്നും വിട വാങ്ങി
ജയ് - നസൃയ ജോഡികളുടെ തീരുമണം എന്ന്
നിക്കാഹ് എന്ന ചിത്രവും ബോക്സ് ഓഫീസില്
തകര്ന്നടിഞ്ഞു
1 കൊല്ലം മുന്ബ് ചിത്രീകരണം
പൂര്ത്തിയായ ജയം രവി - ത്രിഷ ജോഡികളുടെ ബൂലോഗം
ഇപ്പൊഴും പെട്ടിയില് തന്നെ
ഐ യിലൂടെ കിട്ടിയ വരുമാനം മാത്രമാണു ആസ്കര്
രവിചന്ദ്രനെ വലിയ ഒരു കുരുക്കില് നിന്നും
രക്ഷിച്ചത്
കണ്ടവരുടെ ബെഡ്റൂമില് കയറി EXCLUSIVES ഉം
സോഫ്ട് ന്യൂസ്ഉം ഉണ്ടാക്കുന്ന മാധ്യമങ്ങള് ഈ വ്യാജ
വാര്ത്ത ആഘോഷി ക്കുകയാണ് .
മാധ്യമങ്ങള്ക്ക് SOURCE അന്വേഷിക്കാന് എവിടെ
നേരം
ഈ കഥകളുടെ വാസ്തവമില്ലായ്മ്മ കാലം
തെളിയിക്കും
അന്നും ഈ മാധ്യമങ്ങള് അത് Exclusive ആയി
കൊണ്ടാടും
അങ്ങനെ ഒരു കാലം വിദൂരമല്ല
Credits - Cinema Corner

----------


## GangsteR

> TEN okke low budget padam alle... veliya nashttam onnum vannu kaanilla...
> "I" pinne kure neendu poyi athil kurachu cash poyi kaanum... ennallum padam profit thanne alle... 
> randu high budget padam (I & V2) ore time il produce cheythathu ayirikkanam pani koduthathu...  
> V2 release ayal ellam ok akum ennu thonnunnu...


+1.........budget issues karanam aanu I shooting delay aayathu, I undaakiya profit nashtam nikatab kurae sahayichittundu

----------


## Nithz

> TEN okke low budget padam alle... veliya nashttam onnum vannu kaanilla...
> "I" pinne kure neendu poyi athil kurachu cash poyi kaanum... ennallum padam profit thanne alle... 
> randu high budget padam (I & V2) ore time il produce cheythathu ayirikkanam pani koduthathu...  
> V2 release ayal ellam ok akum ennu thonnunnu...




I neendu Povan kaaranam thanne producerinte Kayyile Cash Illathathu Aayirunnu 

Illengil padam Aadyam Announce cheytha pole 1 and half yearsil release cheythene

----------


## karthi007



----------


## karthi007



----------


## GangsteR

> 


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## GangsteR

*Ramesh @Rameshlaus 
Producer #AascarRavichandran says he will pay
back his loans in a month to #IOB and get back
all his assets from them..

Ramesh @Rameshlaus 
Producer #AascarRavichandran says #Imovie
has grossed Rs. 150 Crs..*

----------


## GangsteR



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

PK chinayil polikkuvaanallo.. ithinte release enthaayo aavo

----------


## kidureports

2015 Half Year Report Tamilnadu BO...

In 2015, among big hero films, only Vikram has managed to give a hit through I. Ajiths Yennai Arindhaal, Suriyas Masss, Karthis Komban and Dhanushs Anegan were not profitable from theatre collections alone.

Some of the above said films were break-even if you take into consideration their satellite, overseas and other rights, a few of them have incurred minor losses. All stars who get salary of more than Rs 15 Crores, need to take a cut, as trade feels that they are highly over priced. In Tamil Nadu, there is a ticket price cap and high 30% entertainment tax. 

Though Vijays Kaththi was a big hit in 2014, one should wait and see how his upcoming big budget film Puli is going to fare at the box office, especially with unfavorable trend prevailing for big stars films.
Today some big Tamil heroes are paid whopping remunerations ranging from 20 -25 crs which is actually 50-60 percent of the films budget and if the film fails to get tax exemption, it is doomed. In recent times, the only big budget film which managed to get decent profits without tax exemption is Vikrams I.

Films with big budgets will have issues, with the producer distribution channel so messed up in Tamil film industry, films with moderate budgets and good content will work or atleast be safe bets.

http://www.sify.com/movies/2015-smal...Lbiacehhg.html

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 2015 Half Year Report Tamilnadu BO...
> 
> In 2015, among big hero films, only Vikram has managed to give a hit through ‘I’. Ajith’s Yennai Arindhaal, Suriya’s Masss, Karthi’s Komban and Dhanush’s Anegan were not profitable from theatre collections alone.
> 
> Some of the above said films were break-even if you take into consideration their satellite, overseas and other rights, a few of them have incurred minor losses. All stars who get salary of more than Rs 15 Crores, need to take a cut, as trade feels that they are highly over priced. In Tamil Nadu, there is a ticket price cap and high 30% entertainment tax. 
> 
> Though Vijay’s Kaththi was a big hit in 2014, one should wait and see how his upcoming big budget film Puli is going to fare at the box office, especially with unfavorable trend prevailing for big stars’ films.
> Today some big Tamil heroes are paid whopping remunerations ranging from 20 -25 crs which is actually 50-60 percent of the film’s budget and if the film fails to get tax exemption, it is doomed. In recent times, the only big budget film which managed to get decent profits without tax exemption is Vikram’s ‘I’.
> 
> ...


mega budget
disaster content
 ennittum I ude oru kaaryam

----------


## GangsteR

> PK chinayil polikkuvaanallo.. ithinte release enthaayo aavo


aascar annan cheettu keeri iruppundu

----------


## kandahassan

> aascar annan cheettu keeri iruppundu


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## kandahassan

Gangster , kure naalayallo kandittu  :Hmmm:

----------


## GangsteR

> Gangster , kure naalayallo kandittu


leave aanu  :Yahoo:

----------


## kandahassan

> leave aanu


Business inte Busy aaano  :Thinking:

----------


## GangsteR

> Business inte Busy aaano


yes macha...

----------


## GangsteR

@tinjuJISHNU

----------


## GangsteR

BLOCKBUSTERS COMPARISON - 'I', KANCHANA 2 AND BAAHUBALI
By Kaushik L M | Jul 27, 2015


This year, in our Chennai city box office reports, we have declared three Tamil films as blockbusters - I, Kanchana 2 and the latest
Baahubali. All these three films covered all sections of the audience and brought much cheer to the trade and the viewing audience.
Following is a comparison of these films based on in-house Chennai city box-office gross data, which we estimate carefully on a weekly basis.
3rd weekend show count comparison
Baahubali (Tam+Tel) - 219
I - 207
Kanchana 2 - 183
Comparison of the gross collections at the end of the 3rd weekend
I - 8.82 crores
Baahubali (Tam+Tel) - 5.52 crores
Kanchana 2 - 5.16 crores
At the end of Baahubali's run, such a comparison would be even more interesting.

----------


## Nithz



----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> 


 :Unhappy:  :Unhappy:  :Unhappy:  :Unhappy:

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

I edukkendiyirunnath anniyan pole aanu..

hunchback role vikram aanennu aarum ariyaruthayirunu.. 
theatre il kayarumbol aadhyam thanne ath kandu njettum... pinne ithentha sambavam ennoru tensn undavum.. pinne oru shocking revelation ..
nalla sadyathakal ulla padam aayirunu

----------


## Nithz

> I edukkendiyirunnath anniyan pole aanu..
> 
> hunchback role vikram aanennu aarum ariyaruthayirunu.. 
> theatre il kayarumbol aadhyam thanne ath kandu njettum... pinne ithentha sambavam ennoru tensn undavum.. pinne oru shocking revelation ..
> nalla sadyathakal ulla padam aayirunu


padam irangi kollam 1 kazhinju !!

ningal ipozhum engane okke cheyyam ennu chinthikkukayano ?

But ee paranjathu nalla oru idea aayirunnu

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> padam irangi kollam 1 kazhinju !!
> 
> ningal ipozhum engane okke cheyyam ennu chinthikkukayano ?
> 
> But ee paranjathu nalla oru idea aayirunnu


Thettukalil ninnu padangal padikkanam

----------


## kandahassan

ascar ravichandrante coimbatore ulla 35 crore vilayulla property japthi cheythu  :Crying: 

pullide photo okke ippol tv yil kaanichu thudangi ........shankaran annan oru vazhikkakki  :Crying:

----------


## Nithz

> ascar ravichandrante coimbatore ulla 35 crore vilayulla property japthi cheythu 
> 
> pullide photo okke ippol tv yil kaanichu thudangi ........shankaran annan oru vazhikkakki


shankar annan onnum alla bhai 

aascar ravichandran kure loss undakki vechitundu athokke veetiyatuh thanne I yude collection konda

200cr+ collection undu padathinu budget 100 cr or below aanu ithano loss ??

padam avg thannaye ullu ennu vechu 

veruthe chumma ellam I yude mandakku iduka ennu vecha !!!

----------


## kandahassan

> shankar annan onnum alla bhai 
> 
> aascar ravichandran kure loss undakki vechitundu athokke veetiyatuh thanne I yude collection konda
> 
> 200cr+ collection undu padathinu budget 100 cr or below aanu ithano loss ??
> 
> padam avg thannaye ullu ennu vechu 
> 
> veruthe chumma ellam I yude mandakku iduka ennu vecha !!!


I telugu version okke flop allayirunno ?????????

pinne ethrayo reports vannu I kaaranam ascar ippol kadathil ennu ...athonnum njan undakkiyathallalo ?

news kandappol ivde postiyenne ullu pinne padam sherikkum nammale okke vedanipichitund ....ammathiri nammal ee padathil pratheeksha 
pularthiyirunnu ..........urakkamillathe ethrayo rathrikalil ivde promotion cheythekkunu :Crying: 

btw asianet awardil vikraminu keripidichavan aaranu ???? ningade team aano ?

----------


## Nithz

> I telugu version okke flop allayirunno ?????????
> 
> pinne ethrayo reports vannu I kaaranam ascar ippol kadathil ennu ...athonnum njan undakkiyathallalo ?
> 
> news kandappol ivde postiyenne ullu pinne padam sherikkum nammale okke vedanipichitund ....ammathiri nammal ee padathil pratheeksha 
> pularthiyirunnu ..........urakkamillathe ethrayo rathrikalil ivde promotion cheythekkunu
> 
> btw asianet awardil vikraminu keripidichavan aaranu ???? ningade team aano ?



eyy njan ningale kuttam paranjathalla innale mediya yil kandu ithu 

i polinju nnum paranju.. 

avanmarkku enthinte sukkeda enne udeshichullu..

asianet il kettipidicha aal enikku nalla parichayam ulla ettan aanu

kure then#$kal athu scripted aanu ennu paranjum irangiyirunnu..

but Really undayatha.. 

moopar oru katta vikram , yuvaraj & mammotty  fanaa

----------


## Nithz

‪#‎ChiyaanVikram‬'s ‪#‎I‬ movie received Entry for 63rd National Awards !

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> I telugu version okke flop allayirunno ?????????
> 
> pinne ethrayo reports vannu I kaaranam ascar ippol kadathil ennu ...athonnum njan undakkiyathallalo ?
> 
> news kandappol ivde postiyenne ullu pinne padam sherikkum nammale okke vedanipichitund ....ammathiri nammal ee padathil pratheeksha 
> pularthiyirunnu ..........urakkamillathe ethrayo rathrikalil ivde promotion cheythekkunu
> 
> btw asianet awardil vikraminu keripidichavan aaranu ???? ningade team aano ?


Ascar aano Telugu distributor ? allallo.. 100cr il thazhe budget Vanna padathinu theaterical rights thanne 125cr entho aayirunnille+ other rights ..

----------


## Nithz



----------


## Nithz

I bagged 3 NTFF Awards.




Best Actor - ChiyaanVikram
Best Cinematographer - PC SreeRam
Best Lyricist - Madhan Karky

----------


## Nithz



----------

